# Off topic banter



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ok, i've just seen this in the froggy section, but they have an off topic banter section. I think it's a good idea and i think we needed one to due to a few threads being closed recently due to our bickering off topic bantering kinda thingy bob :|

So use this thread to talk about any old crap that takes your fancy and it's still in the inverts section :2thumb:

I'll start with the crap. I've just eaten 6 boiled eggs :|


----------



## purplekitten

why 6??
ive drunk too much red bull, random enough?


----------



## garlicpickle

There's 6 eggs in a box?

how are you finding not smoking PK? (well done BTW)


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

purplekitten said:


> why 6??
> ive drunk too much red bull, random enough?


I like eggs!  

Yeah this is about anything at all, like if someones annoyed you, you want to kill a parrot or perhaps you just want to call your OH or ex a complete nob but can't really change a spider question into that then feel free


----------



## purplekitten

garlicpickle said:


> There's 6 eggs in a box?
> 
> how are you finding not smoking PK? (well done BTW)


finding it quite easy at the moment, be harder hen i go back to work though 

well done to you as well


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I've given up smoking for about 10 months now! A stone and a half has been put on  

I am losing it though! :devil:

So well done for giving up too


----------



## baz-vegas

purplekitten said:


> why 6??
> ive drunk too much red bull, random enough?


 I love Redbull. I am an addict.:mf_dribble:


----------



## purplekitten

so am i but i fear its making me ill so have to give it up with alot of other things 

dammit


----------



## bombbomb

thought id say flatliners is on 5er - damn its creepy.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

anyone seen ironman 2 yet


----------



## garlicpickle

thank god the snooker finishes tonight, my husband has been glued to it for the last 2 weeks :devil:


----------



## ducks

garlicpickle said:


> thank god the snooker finishes tonight, my husband has been glued to it for the last 2 weeks :devil:


{cackles horribly}

sadly we seem to be sliding neatly from the football into the golf, which is ALWAYS around; and MAN is it the most boring sport to be on telly.


----------



## Kif

Ninjaaa23 said:


> anyone seen ironman 2 yet


Yes went to see it with my lad very cool film, lot's of action quite a bit of flesh for the guy's only downside was not quite as much ACDC as I thought going by the TV ad's but that's probably a good thing seeing as my lad is still sulking that I started air guitar to Highway To Hell.

Andy.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Kif said:


> Yes went to see it with my lad very cool film, lot's of action quite a bit of flesh for the guy's only downside was not quite as much ACDC as I thought going by the TV ad's but that's probably a good thing seeing as my lad is still sulking that I started air guitar to Highway To Hell.
> 
> Andy.


i enjoyed it aswell
i stayed for the credits lol cant beat acdc


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I hate snooker it sends me to sleep! Put football on anyday  I'm a liverpool supporter though so this seasons not been to great  

I've never been happier to see us lose than i was yesterday though


----------



## Theevilreddevil

i like to run up to drains and sing teenage mutant ninja turtles


----------



## Theevilreddevil

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I hate snooker it sends me to sleep! Put football on anyday  I'm a liverpool supporter though so this seasons not been to great
> 
> I've never been happier to see us lose than i was yesterday though


cant believe gerrard thu that game he should be banned


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Theevilreddevil said:


> i like to run up to drains and sing teenage mutant ninja turtles


i do this as well but you know i am a ninja
a normal person doing this would be odd:whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Theevilreddevil said:


> cant believe gerrard thu that game he should be banned



Gerrard should be knighted for that! It's about time someone stopped Manchester united in there tracks! I think now they will do a liverpool and go a few years without winning a thing! Real madrid are after Rooney and they seem to always get who they want in the end as Man u fans know! 

And without Rooney i think they will go down the pan quickly....


----------



## Moosey

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

I can't wait for my P. scrofa to arrive :flrt:


----------



## purplekitten

eeee i managed to get a h longimanus male and some new tarantulas... :blush::flrt:


----------



## dodgy

i managed 6 hours unbroken sleep last night(pharmacuticaly induced mind) but still a new personal best...:no1:


----------



## garlicpickle

I have now saved over £400 from not smoking, and gained an extra 6 days life :gasp:


----------



## snowgoose

garlicpickle said:


> I have now saved over £400 from not smoking, and gained an extra 6 days life :gasp:


Well done L 

Me personally have drunk way to much over the last few days and worked too much aswel but just thinking of the money for more inverts lol


----------



## tarantulamatt

i hate football

i love DARTS! and cake:mf_dribble:


----------



## selina20

Woooooo BTS soon.

Jeez im knackered who would have kids lol.


----------



## purplekitten

I have had 2 hours sleep, discovered i cant eat anything because everything makes me ill and im moody :lol2:


----------



## selina20

purplekitten said:


> I have had 2 hours sleep, discovered i cant eat anything because everything makes me ill and im moody :lol2:


Are you pregnant lol :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

Iv had 2 mantid ooths hatch and now im unundated lol. Someone help me repot them.


----------



## purplekitten

selina20 said:


> Are you pregnant lol :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Iv had 2 mantid ooths hatch and now im unundated lol. Someone help me repot them.


no... worse im gluten and wheat intolerant :lol2:


----------



## purplekitten

garlicpickle said:


> I have now saved over £400 from not smoking, and gained an extra 6 days life :gasp:


wooooo well done


----------



## selina20

purplekitten said:


> no... worse im gluten and wheat intolerant :lol2:


Eeeeek that means u cant eat most foods then lol. I could never live like that.


----------



## purplekitten

i know, i went out because i was hungry, and couldnt buy anything :gasp:


----------



## selina20

purplekitten said:


> i know, i went out because i was hungry, and couldnt buy anything :gasp:


That really sucks lol.

Eeeek my baby has just ripped all the pages out his child health record. Im dead lol.


----------



## brownj6709

so? whats everyone into apart from spids n the footy?


----------



## selina20

brownj6709 said:


> so? whats everyone into apart from spids n the footy?


Music, snakes, hedgehogs, mantids and doggies.


----------



## purplekitten

brownj6709 said:


> so? whats everyone into apart from spids n the footy?


photography, scorpions, mantids, cats


----------



## selina20

purplekitten said:


> photography, scorpions, mantids, cats


Lol good ol mantids.

Just wish our 2 unknown species ooths didnt hatch at the same time :devil::devil:


----------



## garlicpickle

brownj6709 said:


> so? whats everyone into apart from spids n the footy?


snakes, reading, gardening, surfing the net and lol'ing at all the idiots on the OT boards here :lol2:


----------



## Ozgi

Lol, good luck with this.

I made one a while ago and it went the way of the Dodo. It seems us invert lot are just too damned serious for off topicyness.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/460198-off-topic-banter.html


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

brownj6709 said:


> so? whats everyone into apart from spids n the footy?


Music, football and Xbox, but they all come AFTER my spider hobby


----------



## gothling

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Music, football and Xbox, but they all come AFTER my spider hobby



football blows,

mmm... buzz words of my interests.

movies, books, gaming, photography, archaeology / ancient history and anthropology, palaeontology/geology and natural history, science astronomy and biology, larp, scifi, horror,.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

gothling said:


> football blows,
> 
> mmm... buzz words of my interests.
> 
> movies, books, gaming, photography, archaeology / ancient history and anthropology, palaeontology/geology and natural history, science astronomy and biology, larp, scifi, horror,.


Bloody hell you have a lot of interest


----------



## gothling

i like lots of things, why limit yourself to one thing?

to be fair at the moment it's mostly my animals, the 360, supernatural, lost, cartoons, re reading the death trilogy (mr pratchett) and photos taking up my spare time at the moment. i'd been learning japanese, but i just got some finnish tapes as my other half's mother and that side are all finnish and i want to be able to understand them when i visit and i'm the only person in the room who can't speak it.


and i just had a scotch egg for lunch... mmm healthy.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i simply just like pie of any variety


----------



## David L

Off topic Banter....

I've just (finally) decided who I am voting for next week

Although I am still not happy about it.

Oh, and I like Tabasco sauce. :no1:


----------



## purplekitten

i havent eaten yet... this sucks


----------



## Moosey

purplekitten said:


> i havent eaten yet... this sucks


want this sub? i dont 


Also:

I look so damn pretty today and theres no one around to inflict it upon


----------



## purplekitten

MissMoose said:


> want this sub? i dont
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> I look so damn pretty today and theres no one around to inflict it upon



no because i bet i cant eat it :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MissMoose said:


> want this sub? i dont
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> I look so damn pretty today and theres no one around to inflict it upon


there are always pics you know


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> i havent eaten yet... this sucks


mmmmmmm a flake, miniroll and a packet of smokey bacon
were to begin


----------



## gothling

mmmmmmm


----------



## gothling

vs











i'm still hungry


----------



## purplekitten

one day you might be intolerant to gluten and wheat :bash::lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

MissMoose said:


> want this sub? i dont
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> I look so damn pretty today and theres no one around to inflict it upon



Inflict it upon all of us


----------



## gothling

yay for random pretty photos..:flrt:


----------



## pirez

brownj6709 said:


> so? whats everyone into apart from spids n the footy?


 Music esp. metal, and all animals and nature stuff!:2thumb:
Not football.lol


----------



## gothling

pire said:


> Music esp. metal, and all animals and nature stuff!:2thumb:
> Not football.lol



that's because football :censor: goats for fun.


----------



## Diabolic Al

It is Star Wars Day, so i will be watching Star Wars... or Fanboys...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bloody hell mty cobalt blue has escaped :devil:
im starting to h8 this T


----------



## Diabolic Al

Ninjaaa23 said:


> bloody hell mty cobalt blue has escaped :devil:
> im starting to h8 this T


That cant be good... :gasp:


----------



## purplekitten

oh dear god :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

thank god its only 2 cm 
well thats actually bad cause its gonna be harder to find:whip:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Good god i love star wars! I think i need to marry a star wars loving, spider hugging and good to talk to woman then i'll be happy


----------



## gothling

back to the old topic of, all taken... 

escaped?! :gasp:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

gothling said:


> back to the old topic of, all taken...
> 
> escaped?! :gasp:



All those kinds of women are taken yes


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> All those kinds of women are taken yes


you should try scotland
some of the women are nice and usually too pissed to even make out that you own spiders :2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you should try scotland
> some of the women are nice and usually too pissed to even make out that you own spiders :2thumb:


Lol that would be great! Only trouble is i'm at the bottom of England


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol that would be great! Only trouble is i'm at the bottom of England


samthevanman:whistling2:


----------



## gothling

is there not lots of art students in plymouth?

i'm sure you'd find one that likes t's


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

gothling said:


> is there not lots of art students in plymouth?
> 
> i'm sure you'd find one that likes t's


Bugger that! Most students are odd


----------



## purplekitten

glad im not a student :gasp:


----------



## jaykickboxer

anyone else here keep pill bugs?


----------



## gothling

ooo, emerald pill bugs, i like them but i never got any... i was always told they were hard to get thier diets right? i have m hissing roaches and woodlice, i like the curly upness of them. like my armor


----------



## jaykickboxer

yeh woodlice were always my fav bug growing up so when i see them had to get sum althjough there care seems demanding im hoping there be long lived.


----------



## Hedgewitch

garlicpickle said:


> I have now saved over £400 from not smoking, and gained an extra 6 days life :gasp:


_£400_!? Jebus, that's impressive.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Hedgewitch said:


> _£400_!? Jebus, that's impressive.


The money i'ved saved from quitting has been invested on food


----------



## Theevilreddevil

Can fat people go skinny-dipping?


----------



## Hedgewitch

Theevilreddevil said:


> Can fat people go skinny-dipping?


Not when I rule the world.


----------



## gothling

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> The money i'ved saved from quitting has been invested on food


i spend £10 a week at most on 'baccy and if i didn't it would go on food.. i prefer to smoke at the moment.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

gothling said:


> i spend £10 a week at most on 'baccy and if i didn't it would go on food.. i prefer to smoke at the moment.


Lol with the 1 + ½ stone i've put on i'm thinking i might go back to smoking after 10 months off


----------



## selina20

Both me and the other half smoke and spend about £5 a day on baccy for the both of us. I only started smoking as a way of destressing after having my son.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

selina20 said:


> Both me and the other half smoke and spend about £5 a day on baccy for the both of us. I only started smoking as a way of destressing after having my son.



I used to enjoy smoking, but i gave up after 12 years as i started finding it tedious, like at work going out in the freezing cold pissing down rain to have a *** which would make you smell after didn't seem worth it really :/


----------



## selina20

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I used to enjoy smoking, but i gave up after 12 years as i started finding it tedious, like at work going out in the freezing cold pissing down rain to have a *** which would make you smell after didn't seem worth it really :/


Thing is im on such a high dose of antidepressants which sometimes work and sometimes does. Having a *** allows me to take a break from my screaming child and go outside lol. It might sound really silly but sometimes i really need to do that.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

selina20 said:


> Thing is im on such a high dose of antidepressants which sometimes work and sometimes does. Having a *** allows me to take a break from my screaming child and go outside lol. It might sound really silly but sometimes i really need to do that.


Yeah if you need to do it then do it  Even after 10 months i sometimes still get the urge...


----------



## selina20

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yeah if you need to do it then do it  Even after 10 months i sometimes still get the urge...


I have to admit i dont really enjoy it but it calms me down loads. Plus iv found me and my OH talk more now cos we both go out for a *** lol.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

selina20 said:


> I have to admit i dont really enjoy it but it calms me down loads. Plus iv found me and my OH talk more now cos we both go out for a *** lol.


Lol that would probally make me quit


----------



## selina20

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol that would probally make me quit


Haha most of it is about spiders tho.

We spent most of yesterday repotting 30 odd mantids lol. Now that wasnt fun lol.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

selina20 said:


> Haha most of it is about spiders tho.
> 
> We spent most of yesterday repotting 30 odd mantids lol. Now that wasnt fun lol.


Yeah it would be good to have someone that understands what your going on about! Like half the time i talk to people about it and they just stare at me blankly! I have about 100 Nephila senegalensis coming today so i have to repot one or two :whistling2:


----------



## selina20

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yeah it would be good to have someone that understands what your going on about! Like half the time i talk to people about it and they just stare at me blankly! I have about 100 Nephila senegalensis coming today so i have to repot one or two :whistling2:


Haha sounds brill.

I think my cambridgei has a sac down her tube lol. Thats guna be fun when the babies hatch lol.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

selina20 said:


> Haha sounds brill.
> 
> I think my cambridgei has a sac down her tube lol. Thats guna be fun when the babies hatch lol.



I actually bought these! I think in the end i'll try to rear as many as possible, and keep a few for myself and maybe trade or sell a few others


----------



## selina20

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I actually bought these! I think in the end i'll try to rear as many as possible, and keep a few for myself and maybe trade or sell a few others


Im waaay to freaked out by trues lol.

Hoping ill find some of my wishlist at the bts tho. Might see if i can shift some of these mantids there lol.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Trues are way better  

I really want to go to the BTS but sadly i've been killed by a council tax bill!  Plus it would cost me a fair bit to get there as i live down at the bottom of the country...


----------



## selina20

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Trues are way better
> 
> I really want to go to the BTS but sadly i've been killed by a council tax bill!  Plus it would cost me a fair bit to get there as i live down at the bottom of the country...


Im hiring a car lol. £100 for 5 days which is a lot cheaper than train etc plus i can stay at my grans who lives an hr away from the BTS lol. Dont know if its worth it tho as it was pretty pants last year.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I think that's my main worry really, like travelling 200 miles and all the good stuff is held back for people and no bargains and stuff :/


----------



## selina20

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I think that's my main worry really, like travelling 200 miles and all the good stuff is held back for people and no bargains and stuff :/


I have to admit i did pick up a couple of bargains last year. Plus there were double tanks plus heat mats going for £10. Sadly we had travelled up by coach so there was no way we could of got them home .


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Awww that would really piss me off! I hate having to turn down a bargain


----------



## purplekitten

i wouldnt be able to turn down a bargain


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Damn i'm hating royal mail at the moment! They have tried to deliver a package of mine to the WRONG address, and not only that but the depot where it is won't answer the phone for over an hour!!!! :bash:


----------



## baz-vegas

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Damn i'm hating royal mail at the moment! They have tried to deliver a package of mine to the WRONG address, and not only that but the depot where it is won't answer the phone for over an hour!!!! :bash:


I hate Royal Mail too. Mainly because I am a postie, and they are messing with the job. But its sort of good for me, as I live and work in the same area. I can get all my special deliverys first. No messing around waiting for the postie. So no van driver throwing my T's around their van.:devil:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Maybe i should become a postman! Well it looks like i should be able to collect them tommorow, so fingers crossed...


----------



## brownj6709

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Maybe i should become a postman! Well it looks like i should be able to collect them tommorow, so fingers crossed...


Which threads the one with all your true spids on m8 i wana c the picks could ya post a link pleasee lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

brownj6709 said:


> Which threads the one with all your true spids on m8 i wana c the picks could ya post a link pleasee lol



Bumped it up for you


----------



## brownj6709

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Bumped it up for you


Kl kl m8  u seen my new addition lol stolen from the bedroom wall lol i looked hungry so i fed i a couple of roaches it no lives with my slings lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

brownj6709 said:


> Kl kl m8  u seen my new addition lol stolen from the bedroom wall lol i looked hungry so i fed i a couple of roaches it no lives with my slings lol


Nice little spiders mate, i think you should get one of the Viridasious slings from Jackadave, these are amazing! I got 10 today and there huge for slings! Oh and it helps that they are 100% sexy! 


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-classifieds/506180-viridasius-sp-slings-first-time.html


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

This is what the slings look like (not my pic but yeah they look like this!)


----------



## brownj6709

I have to say im tempted but im only alloud to buy at the bts now lol ive got a few coming before but the mrs's dads sed i cant get anymore before then  btw he doesnt know about the B. albiceps i bought Y-day  i managed to pass it off as a tub ov crickets and i was making up substrate so 'it had a chance to dry out a bit before the bts'.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Yeah living with others is a nightmare! I'm glad i live on my own to be honest! I see on your list you have C salei coming, those are good starters too


----------



## bainsy

I have converted my mum to the way of oddball pets. I started with a baby corn snake and gradually just added lots of stuff. She loves them all now and actually is constantly reminding me to feed stuff (Not that I need it) and has even taken to doing some of the tank cleaning work 


She even likes the spiders despite being a bit of a 'phobe.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

My mum hates snakes, about all she likes is a gecko i sorted out for her!


----------



## gothling

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Nice little spiders mate, i think you should get one of the Viridasious slings from Jackadave, these are amazing! I got 10 today and there huge for slings! Oh and it helps that they are 100% sexy!
> 
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-classifieds/506180-viridasius-sp-slings-first-time.html



i have two getting here today.



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yeah living with others is a nightmare! I'm glad i live on my own to be honest!


i'm trying to see how many i can get in before my o/h notices and has the angry face all night at me again.

he had a mild pout at me after our last conversation (timisdrunk)


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

gothling said:


> i have two getting here today.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm trying to see how many i can get in before my o/h notices and has the angry face all night at me again.
> 
> he had a mild pout at me after our last conversation (timisdrunk)


Ohhhh you'll love them when they get there! There huge for slings! And i'll make sure i'm nice so the pout doesn't turn into a frowny pout :|


----------



## gothling

he told me spiders are my crack... i think i've nearly sold him on the idea of a picture frame of spider in our room... 

hey this is too on topic!!!

my dog's looking at me, why does she have this i know what you're doing look, i'm not doing anything?! this election stuff is actualy okay on channel 4 although still a tad dull...


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Yeah i've managed to escape the election allday  

I've just watched the film Moon, it's an odd film but really good :whistling2:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

i dont get what this swing thing is about how can they win a seat but lose out on a swing wtf? and what is the swing all is it votes compared from 2005 lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Theevilreddevil said:


> i dont get what this swing thing is about how can they win a seat but lose out on a swing wtf? and what is the swing all is it votes compared from 2005 lol



I aint got a bloody clue! All i know is they best not make life harder than it allready is


----------



## Theevilreddevil

then vote labour woooo lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Theevilreddevil said:


> then vote labour woooo lol


From what i can see aren't Labour winning? I'm not sure how this crap works


----------



## Oderus

One things for sure whoever win's we lose, that would have made a great tag line for a film..


----------



## JimPorritt

you r rite.....whoever wins we lose but back to what we like........I like sex..!:notworthy:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

JimPorritt said:


> you r rite.....whoever wins we lose but back to what we like........I like sex..!:notworthy:


I'm not that keen on it


----------



## purplekitten

:gasp:

dont believe i read that!!! :lol2:


----------



## brownj6709

I voted not to vote :2thumb: they all came across as stuck up tossers neway.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

purplekitten said:


> :gasp:
> 
> dont believe i read that!!! :lol2:



I don't believe i typed it!


----------



## brownj6709

Thats like eskimo's not liking snow!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

brownj6709 said:


> Thats like eskimo's not liking snow!


I needed to be different :'(


----------



## purplekitten

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I needed to be different :'(


you are different... :flrt: :lol2:


----------



## brownj6709

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I needed to be different :'(


LOL like my mate who doesnt like chocolate (blatently attention seeking)
or are you going for the sly 'im not interested' approach with the ladies lol


----------



## purplekitten

brownj6709 said:


> LOL like my mate who doesnt like chocolate (blatently attention seeking)
> or are you going for the sly 'im not interested' approach with the ladies lol


how can your friend not like chocolate 
i like it but cant eat it :bash:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

purplekitten said:


> you are different... :flrt: :lol2:


Thanks  



brownj6709 said:


> LOL like my mate who doesnt like chocolate (blatently attention seeking)
> or are you going for the sly 'im not interested' approach with the ladies lol


And yeah, i'll tell you later if it works


----------



## brownj6709

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, i'll tell you later if it works


Haha fair play :2thumb:


Ive just realised that i may have sent some C. salei slings to my mum by accident :gasp: she has the biggest fear of spiders out of anyone i know. she has to leave the house if she sees anything big like a t. gigantea


----------



## purplekitten

how?!?!?! lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I had this problem yesterday. I was expecting 2 deliverys wednesday but only one showed up, but the tracking code said they tried to deliver it, no one was home, so they left a card. I looked yet there was no card... So after about 10 phone calls i worked it out that it got sent to my old address that's on my paypal! Luckily i went up to my old address and explained to the old girl what happened and she gave me the card so i managed to collect over 100 Nephila slings yesterday


----------



## brownj6709

ahaha i just had to make a very funny phonecall to my mum with the reply 'YOUUUU WHATT' and come and get them asap please. bless her lol and yea this was because of my paypal invoice address.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

brownj6709 said:


> ahaha i just had to make a very funny phonecall to my mum with the reply 'YOUUUU WHATT' and come and get them asap please. bless her lol and yea this was because of my paypal invoice address.



I think we both need to change our paypal addys


----------



## Hedgewitch

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I think we both need to change our paypal addys


I check my address like 3 times every time I use Paypal :roll: Paranoid about stuff being sent to the wrong places.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Hedgewitch said:


> I check my address like 3 times every time I use Paypal :roll: Paranoid about stuff being sent to the wrong places.



Yeah it's mental! I don't think paypal should store addresses because of people moving etc


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I had this problem yesterday. I was expecting 2 deliverys wednesday but only one showed up, but the tracking code said they tried to deliver it, no one was home, so they left a card. I looked yet there was no card... So after about 10 phone calls i worked it out that it got sent to my old address that's on my paypal! Luckily i went up to my old address and explained to the old girl what happened and she gave me the card so i managed to collect over 100 Nephila slings yesterday


**** me how many Nephs did you order Tim


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> **** me how many Nephs did you order Tim



Just a couple :| Let's just say i have quite a few :|


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Just a couple :| Let's just say i have quite a few :|


how did you end up with a 100!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> how did you end up with a 100!


 I did a good deal with someone that had a few extra :|


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I did a good deal with someone that had a few extra :|


oh so they weren't off Martin French

how much you manage to pull that off for


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> oh so they weren't off Martin French
> 
> how much you manage to pull that off for


Next to nothing really


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Next to nothing really


not looking at getting rid of any are you :whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> not looking at getting rid of any are you :whistling2:



Of course not! I want all 100+ to web up just about everywhere!!! :| The answer is yes.


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Of course not! I want all 100+ to web up just about everywhere!!! :| The answer is yes.


what size are they? couple of millimetres?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> what size are they? couple of millimetres?



Yeah not big at all at the minute, there all living together still all loving and stuff. I'm sure i saw some of them hug :|


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yeah not big at all at the minute, there all living together still all loving and stuff. I'm sure i saw some of them hug :|


my 2 were living together but i wasn't sure when they turn cannibalistic so didn't chance leaving them together


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> my 2 were living together but i wasn't sure when they turn cannibalistic so didn't chance leaving them together



I've got a few more than two to seperate though  These are Nephila senegalensis


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I've got a few more than two to seperate though  These are Nephila senegalensis


not a clue what species mine are, didn't say

either way i'm sure we can sort something out 

give you a PM later mate got a footy match now so be back inabit


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Okey dokey speak later


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I think i'm addicted to this site :| GRB ban me for the sake of my life!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

oh virginia cheeseman has huntsmans in


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ninjaaa23 said:


> oh virginia cheeseman has huntsmans in



I wouldn't trust that it's the same ones she has a picture of though


----------



## brownj6709

hahaha any1 else watching russle howard on bbc three?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

yep your right there 
plus only little slings and i have enough of those at the moment 
anyways i got a few wandering spiders anyways


----------



## Ninjaaa23

brownj6709 said:


> hahaha any1 else watching russle howard on bbc three?


lol iv been watching it on iplayer 
what a show


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep your right there
> plus only little slings and i have enough of those at the moment
> anyways i got a few wandering spiders anyways


You know the latin name of what you have?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You know the latin name of what you have?


aye m8 
Cupiennius salei got 3 slings


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ninjaaa23 said:


> aye m8
> Cupiennius salei got 3 slings



Oh yeah i have a few of those from Andy, there bloody tiny! Be good when they get to a decent size


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Oh yeah i have a few of those from Andy, there bloody tiny! Be good when they get to a decent size


mines from the same sac lol
lost 1 on the first day


----------



## brownj6709

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Oh yeah i have a few of those from Andy, there bloody tiny! Be good when they get to a decent size


 i got mine off andy too gutted though as 2 of them died in the post :censor: royal mail :censor::censor::censor:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Yeah plus at that size you have to accept your going to lose a few, that's why i prefer slings that are large enough to feed small crickets as those are easy to get


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC

what size are they


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

They are about 3 mm :|


----------



## brownj6709

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> They are about 3 mm :|


Bin feeding mine the tiny lil ofspring of those lil beetles u get in the cricket tubs


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

As long as they eat them then well done


----------



## My plague

What we on about?
I decided to join in on the fun


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

My plague said:


> What we on about?
> I decided to join in on the fun


Bit late aren't you? Saying that it's nearly 10 past 5 and i'm still up!!!! :| 

Time for bed as i have work monday :|


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Anyone know any good films to download? I've been really bad recently and if i've so much as wanted to watch a simpsons episode i've downloaded it..


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Anyone know any good films to download? I've been really bad recently and if i've so much as wanted to watch a simpsons episode i've downloaded it..


seen the movie friday
also planes, trains and automobiles is excellent


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ninjaaa23 said:


> seen the movie friday
> also planes, trains and automobiles is excellent



I have friday allready, i was thinking newer ones that aint to hard to get and i aint got allready


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I have friday allready, i was thinking newer ones that aint to hard to get and i aint got allready


pineapple express?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ninjaaa23 said:


> pineapple express?


What's that about?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> What's that about?


a drug dealer and his m8 end up being on the run from a big drug boss
its a comedy and worth a watch 
its got that seth rogen dude in it


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ninjaaa23 said:


> a drug dealer and his m8 end up being on the run from a big drug boss
> its a comedy and worth a watch
> its got that seth rogen dude in it



Might give it a try then


----------



## Theevilreddevil

New family guy starting now on bbc three woooooooooooooo


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Theevilreddevil said:


> New family guy starting now on bbc three woooooooooooooo


tut already watched the new season 
wellmay as well watch it again


----------



## brownj6709

Theevilreddevil said:


> New family guy starting now on bbc three woooooooooooooo


There propa funny  gotta love family guy


----------



## Ninjaaa23

brownj6709 said:


> There propa funny  gotta love family guy


its gradually becoming annoying and less funny now


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I just watched district 9, it's not a bad film!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I just watched district 9, it's not a bad film!


very start is crap but gets good


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ninjaaa23 said:


> very start is crap but gets good


Yeah it starts off a bit dodgy but then it starts getting pretty cool!


----------



## Theevilreddevil

the bird bird bird the bird is the word


----------



## brownj6709

O so you haven't heard?


----------



## gothling

A-well-a everybody's heard about the bird


----------



## My plague

*ahem* 
*A-well-a everybody's heard about the bird
B-b-b-bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, the bird is the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, well the bird is the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, well the bird is the word
A-well-a bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, well the bird is the word
A-well-a bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a don't you know about the bird?
Well, everybody knows that the bird is the word!
A-well-a bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a...*
*A-well-a everybody's heard about the bird
Bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a don't you know about the bird?
Well, everybody's talking about the bird!
A-well-a bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird...*
*Surfin' bird
Bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb... [retching noises]... aaah!*
*Pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-
Pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow*
*Papa-ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Oom-oom-oom-oom-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, papa-oom-oom-oom
Oom-ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-a-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, ooma-mow-mow
Papa-oom-oom-oom-oom-ooma-mow-mow
Oom-oom-oom-oom-ooma-mow-mow
Ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, ooma-mow-mow
Well don't you know about the bird?
Well, everybody knows that the bird is the word!
A-well-a bird, bird, b-bird's the word*
*Papa-ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
*​*
*


----------



## SkinheadOi85

*hmmmm*

Lol My Plague... I have that on my mobile by Peter Griffin from family guy (mainly to piss my boss of as she hates family guy and me MWHAHAHAHAAAAA)


----------



## My plague

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Lol My Plague... I have that on my mobile by Peter Griffin from family guy (mainly to piss my boss of as she hates family guy and me MWHAHAHAHAAAAA)


LOL Nice!!
I've just downloaded the original version.
The odd thing is, when I put it on, my mum started singing along! :|
I also downloaded SHIPOOPI!!


----------



## My plague

*ahem*
*This calls for a victory tune.

Now, a woman who'll kiss on a very first date
is usually a hussie.
And a woman who'll kiss on a second time out 
is anything but fussy.
But a woman who'll wait till the third time around
head in the clouds, feet on the ground
She's the girl he's glad he's found
she's his Shipoopi

Shipoopi, Shipoopi, Shipoopi, (The girl who's hard to get)
Shipoopi, Shipoopi, Shipoopi, (But you can win her yet.)

Walk her once just to raise the curtain, 
Walk around twice, and you've made for certain.
Once more in the flower garden,
She will never get sore if you beg your pardon.

Do re mi fa so la si do si fa so la mi re do.

Squeeze her once when she isn't looking,
Get a squeeze back that's fancy cooking.
Once more for a pepper-upper,
She will never get sore on the way to supper.

Do re me fa so la si do si do

Now little ole Sall's a no-gal as anyone can see,*
*Look at her now: she's a go gal who only goes for me.

Squeeze her once when she isn't looking,
Get a squeeze back that's fancy cooking.
Once more for a pepper-upper,
She will never get sore on the way to supper.

Do re me fa so la si do si do

Shipoopi, Shipoopi, Shipoopi, (The girl who's hard to get)
Shipoopi, Shipoopi, Shipoopi, (But you can win her yet.)

(Instrumental)

Shipoopi, Shipoopi, Shipoopi, (The girl who's hard to get,)
Shipoopi, Shipoopi, Shipoopi,(But you can win her yet
yoouu caann wiinn heerr yeeeettttt.............................SHIPOOPI!

All right. I made a touchdown.
*​


----------



## SkinheadOi85

*Bleeding mothers*

Mine had a tendancy when i was younger to sing along to songs at the top ov her voice to anything i listened too....

Oh and just to give you all a laugh...Whilst planning and swearing alot whilst doing measurement for my invert and co rackin cupboard my daugher (3 year old abd already into reps and verts) came in carrying a box of locusts a averageish size faurnium little pot out the garden and bug gel declaring

"These things need a bigger house daddy!!!before they get eaten"

Am the only one to have fallen into the child wanting to upgrade food housing?


----------



## My plague

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Mine had a tendancy when i was younger to sing along to songs at the top ov her voice to anything i listened too....
> 
> Oh and just to give you all a laugh...Whilst planning and swearing alot whilst doing measurement for my invert and co rackin cupboard my daugher (3 year old abd already into reps and verts) came in carrying a box of locusts a averageish size faurnium little pot out the garden and bug gel declaring
> 
> "These things need a bigger house daddy!!!before they get eaten"
> 
> *Am the only one to have fallen into the child wanting to upgrade food housing?*


Possibly!! :lol2:

Edit: I'm out to get some coffee, and maybe a new guitar lead if I'm a good icke boy (A)


----------



## My plague

*BOO YEAAH*
*1st reply on page 20 *


----------



## SkinheadOi85

Good luck with the lead...mmm coffee!!!!

Im off now anyway got day off work and plannig on taken my daughter the locust defender to soft play and picnic if it cheers up.


----------



## garlicpickle

I just got back from the dentist and my tooth hurts


----------



## brownj6709

garlicpickle said:


> I just got back from the dentist and my tooth hurts


I sodding hate dentists im banned from my local one as i punched him in the face  he said it wouldnt hurt ! it bloomingwell did! and i recently had to have a tooth out and apparently my roots are 1cm longer than every1 else's so now ive gotta go off to hospital to have the rest of the roots removed arrrrr:devil:
Rant over lol


----------



## garlicpickle

brownj6709 said:


> I sodding hate dentists im banned from my local one as i punched him in the face  he said it wouldnt hurt ! it bloomingwell did! and i recently had to have a tooth out and apparently my roots are 1cm longer than every1 else's so now ive gotta go off to hospital to have the rest of the roots removed arrrrr:devil:
> Rant over lol


:lol2: mine did at least tell me beforehand that it would hurt.


----------



## brownj6709

garlicpickle said:


> :lol2: mine did at least tell me beforehand that it would hurt.


lol yea i allways warn my new one  it was a few years ago by the way :2thumb: still they deserve it


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I've not been to the dentist in 10 years! I make sure i clean my teeth loads just so i don't have to put myself through it


----------



## garlicpickle

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I've not been to the dentist in 10 years! I make sure i clean my teeth loads just so i don't have to put myself through it


yeah this was where I have a weird shaped gap between 2 teeth. I've got to go back in 2 weeks to have a bit of gum lazered off :gasp: I'm already bricking it!


----------



## purplekitten

i need to go to the dentist,


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I think i need a check up! I've seen my gums bleed now and then and i've panicked a bit, but i really don't wanna go


----------



## purplekitten

use mouth wash


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

purplekitten said:


> use mouth wash



I go through a whole mouthwash bottle in one week :|


----------



## purplekitten

floss? :gasp:


----------



## Paul c 1

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I go through a whole mouthwash bottle in one week :|


 
Your not supposed to drink it Tim.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

purplekitten said:


> floss? :gasp:


Yup 



Paul c 1 said:


> Your not supposed to drink it Tim.


But it's full of minty freshness and alcohol


----------



## purplekitten

go dentist then and get anti biotics :bash:
sounds like a gum infection
if you dont wanna go then try corsodyl mouth wash :whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

purplekitten said:


> go dentist then and get anti biotics :bash:
> sounds like a gum infection
> if you dont wanna go then try corsodyl mouth wash :whistling2:


That stuff ruins your teeth!


----------



## garlicpickle

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> That stuff ruins your teeth!


corsodyl makes your teeth brown  you probably just need a scale and polish to get rid of bits of tartar round your gumline. You can't get to it all with normal brushing.


----------



## purplekitten

thats why i go 

corsodyl hasnt made my teeth brown :gasp: but i only use it occasionally


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

garlicpickle said:


> corsodyl makes your teeth brown  you probably just need a scale and polish to get rid of bits of tartar round your gumline. You can't get to it all with normal brushing.


Yeah i think that's all i need, but it's not the cheapest thing in the world


----------



## Theevilreddevil

infraction :gasp:





power trips:lol2:


----------



## purplekitten

my psycho cat just attacked me :gasp:
bit my leg and everything


----------



## bobby

happening folks, surprised this is allowed in here :whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I would be a bit annoyed if it wasn't


----------



## bobby

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I would be a bit annoyed if it wasn't


The last one was deleted...


----------



## purplekitten

last one what?

its ok ill give my self sympathy  :lol2:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

purplekitten said:


> last one what?
> 
> its ok ill give my self sympathy  :lol2:


 
awwwwwwww poor you hope your ok do you want me to phone you an ambulance it might get infected and you will have to have your leg choped off:gasp:


----------



## purplekitten

if i have to have my leg chopped off im blaming you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

purplekitten said:


> if i have to have my leg chopped off im blaming you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


and you might aswell have the over done aswell just to even things out


----------



## elliot ness

I just got back after about 7 or 8 months after my last ban from here.
I recognise a few names here but not all.
Do newbies lose interest in spids that quick ?
Same with the snake part mind
paul
alias spit


----------



## bobby

Theevilreddevil said:


> awwwwwwww poor you hope your ok do you want me to phone you an ambulance it might get infected and you will have to have your leg choped off:gasp:


haha, what you done now kitten?


----------



## purplekitten

my cat attacked me bobby :gasp:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

When pussys attack


----------



## Theevilreddevil

elliot are you the one who sold that big salmon pink


----------



## elliot ness

Theevilreddevil said:


> elliot are you the one who sold that big salmon pink


aye : victory:
Got another one as well.....and a klugi that is rather large


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> my cat attacked me bobby :gasp:


You got wooped by a cat?

My greyhound likes cats :whistling2:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

purplekitten said:


> my cat attacked me bobby :gasp:


what did you do to it to want a chunk from your leg


----------



## purplekitten

made it watch nightmare on elmstreet :whistling2:

i dont know maybe he was hungry


----------



## Theevilreddevil

elliot ness said:


> aye : victory:
> Got another one as well.....and a klugi that is rather large


i wanted it i was 2nd in line from the person u got it from then u went and resold it a week later lol


----------



## brownj6709

How do you get the drop down bars in your signatures people? ive tryd to work it out but mehh ?


----------



## purplekitten

look here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...s-news/68898-how-signature-drop-down-box.html


----------



## brownj6709

purplekitten said:


> look here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...s-news/68898-how-signature-drop-down-box.html


HAHA:bash:


----------



## purplekitten

pretty easy even i managed it
then deleted it :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

brownj6709 said:


> How do you get the drop down bars in your signatures people? ive tryd to work it out but mehh ?


 yeah try that link its pretty easy when you get the hang of it all tell me what u want to have in it and i will do it for you then send you it to put in your sig:2thumb:


----------



## elliot ness

I had it a lot longer than that mate.
I eventually sold it to dave (AZUK) who is a mod here and I help him with herp shows at schools etc.
It really is up to me who I sell it to and I assure you I made no money on the sale as AZUK will tell you.
I never make money on any animal I sell......I am not in this game to make anything mate....except to enjoy keeping the beasts.
I have owned,bought and sold hundreds of animals and it is always the same.
Sorry if I upset you by selling it mate.


----------



## Theevilreddevil

i had a break down i was gutted


----------



## elliot ness

Theevilreddevil said:


> i had a break down i was gutted


I have a nice MM klugi mate that is not as large as that beast but is ok.
Welcome to that


----------



## Theevilreddevil

cant wait till the world cup wooooooo


----------



## elliot ness

im bored


----------



## bobby

elliot ness said:


> im bored


me too


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> me too


never fear ninja is here 

you like my flying crayon eating horse


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> never fear ninja is here
> 
> you like my flying crayon eating horse


I thought it was a hot ninja burd licking a horses :censor: :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> I thought it was a hot ninja burd licking a horses :censor: :whistling2:


thats genius if only i could get them side by side (would have to decrease the size of the image though)

will do it tomorrow too much effort


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you're a genius if only i could get them side by side (would have to decrease the size of the image though)
> 
> will do it tomorrow too much effort


I get that alot :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> I get that alot :whistling2:


its a scottish thing most of the people on here dont know what genius is


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> its a scottish thing most of the people on here dont know what genius is


Yup, inventors of the modern world we are 8)


----------



## purplekitten

Ninjaaa23 said:


> its a scottish thing most of the people on here dont know what genius is


genius? Scottish? in the same sentence? oh come on!!! :lol2:


----------



## brownj6709

Wehay i finaly drop barr'd my sig


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> genius? Scottish? in the same sentence? oh come on!!! :lol2:


I think you must have failed history :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> genius? Scottish? in the same sentence? oh come on!!! :lol2:


see bobby they dont have a clue what they are on about


----------



## Ninjaaa23

brownj6709 said:


> Wehay i finaly drop barr'd my sig


woooohooooo:2thumb:


----------



## bobby

You owe the following to us:

The Refrigerator
The Flush toilet
The first distiller to triple distill Irish whiskey
The piano footpedal
The waterproof macintosh
The kaleidoscope
The modern lawnmower
The Lucifer friction match
Electric clocks
The digestive biscuit
Boys' Brigade
The comb
the keyring
surgical anaesthesia
The hypodermic syringe
Discovery of hypnotism
Identifying the mosquito
Identifying the cause of brucellosis
Discovering the vaccine for typhoid fever
Discovering insulin
Penicillin
Discovering an effective tuberculosis treatment
Primary creator of the artificial kidney 
Developing the first beta-blocker drugs
the screw driver

There are loads more....


----------



## bobby

They wouldn't even have bloody keyrings never mind a fridge....


----------



## bobby

Oh

lighthouses, the mail-van service, universal Standard Time, light signalling between ships, telephone and radar.

You'd all be bloody dead, you and the yanks :whistling2:


----------



## perthchickie

:no1:




bobby said:


> You owe the following to us:
> 
> The Refrigerator
> The Flush toilet
> The first distiller to triple distill Irish whiskey
> The piano footpedal
> The waterproof macintosh
> The kaleidoscope
> The modern lawnmower
> The Lucifer friction match
> Electric clocks
> The digestive biscuit
> Boys' Brigade
> The comb
> the keyring
> surgical anaesthesia
> The hypodermic syringe
> Discovery of hypnotism
> Identifying the mosquito
> Identifying the cause of brucellosis
> Discovering the vaccine for typhoid fever
> Discovering insulin
> Penicillin
> Discovering an effective tuberculosis treatment
> Primary creator of the artificial kidney
> Developing the first beta-blocker drugs
> the screw driver
> 
> There are loads more....


----------



## bobby

perthchickie said:


> :no1:


Had to be done, they forget we were the making of them....



:whistling2:


----------



## bobby

How could I have forgotten the internet :bash:


----------



## brownj6709

bobby said:


> How could I have forgotten the internet :bash:


but at the end of the day :lol2:Kilts:lol2: Wtf's up with that lol


----------



## bobby

brownj6709 said:


> but at the end of the day :lol2:Kilts:lol2: Wtf's up with that lol


Ask the Irish?
_EDIT: that's wrong, they invented tartan :blush:_

Before you ask, haggis comes from the lake districts.....


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Scottish pies?


----------



## My plague

scotch egg?
What have I missed?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

scotland rules


----------



## purplekitten

haggis is just wrong :lol2:


----------



## SkinheadOi85

ergh 0830 and gotta go to work, anyone want to phone in and tell um im dead? PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## purplekitten

only if you phone my work tonight :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

Heya how is everyone. Tim sorry i had to go last night :flrt:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

selina20 said:


> Heya how is everyone. Tim sorry i had to go last night :flrt:


I'm ok darling just at work  How're you?


----------



## gothling

WHY IS IT TODAY I AM SO ANGRY :bash:


----------



## selina20

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I'm ok darling just at work  How're you?


Im good thanks hun. Im cleaning today and making room for the new 3 that are coming tonight


----------



## Ninjaaa23

gothling said:


> WHY IS IT TODAY I AM SO ANGRY :bash:


same here 

but on a good note i got some new Ts


----------



## selina20

Ninjaaa23 said:


> same here
> 
> but on a good note i got some new Ts


I get 3 new 1s tonight for free


----------



## Ninjaaa23

selina20 said:


> I get 3 new 1s tonight for free


i got 4 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## perthchickie

awww no fair:lol2:

Am waiting on my breeding group of RCF G.Rosea to be ready to be sent to me but I am getting a new H.Lividum sling on thurs:flrt:




Ninjaaa23 said:


> i got 4 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## purplekitten

I got 3 new mantids... waiting for my rcf chile to be sent to me as well :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

perthchickie said:


> awww no fair:lol2:
> 
> Am waiting on my breeding group of RCF G.Rosea to be ready to be sent to me but I am getting a new H.Lividum sling on thurs:flrt:


just got ANOTHER lividium sling as the last got out:devil:


----------



## selina20

Im getting an AF G.pulchra, Af G.rosea and an AF B.vagans plus set ups


----------



## gothling

i'm not alowed any more till we move and we know how much space we'll have  


hey man you'r destrying this thread, this is getting way too on topic i'm going to report you all to the mods... :whistling2: lol!


----------



## gothling

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :devil:


why is that horse snorting crayons?


----------



## perthchickie

My last H.Lividum matured into a male a month after I got it. He went off to a lady friend in March and got some loving but became her dinner as well.

Be nice to raise one from a sling. Who knows might end up with some more if the mating was successful:lol2:



Ninjaaa23 said:


> just got ANOTHER lividium sling as the last got out:devil:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

gothling said:


> why is that horse snorting crayons?



its a flying horse eating crayons whilst not flying



i like to draw............. badly


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

selina20 said:


> Im good thanks hun. Im cleaning today and making room for the new 3 that are coming tonight


Wish i was at home cleaning right now 

I'll be online later as soon as i get to leave this hell hole! You can show me them then


----------



## purplekitten

i had to phone in sick  i really feel ill :devil:


----------



## selina20

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Wish i was at home cleaning right now
> 
> I'll be online later as soon as i get to leave this hell hole! You can show me them then


Ok my dear ill be online all night


----------



## Theevilreddevil

selina20 said:


> Im getting an AF G.pulchra, Af G.rosea and an AF B.vagans plus set ups


all free done well :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

Theevilreddevil said:


> all free done well :2thumb:


Indeedy :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

HeLLo


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Hello there


----------



## Theevilreddevil

im scared of rainbows they freak me out


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I'm scared of wasp


----------



## brownj6709

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I'm scared of wasp


just the one lol isit like the evil monkey :2thumb:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

evil monkeyyyyy


----------



## bobby

Fixed it for you : victory:










Bobby for Mod :whistling2:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

dont know why it didnt work for me lol


----------



## bobby

Theevilreddevil said:


> dont know why it didnt work for me lol


'cause I'm great 

Bobby for Mod :whistling2:


----------



## brownj6709

bobby said:


> 'cause I'm great
> 
> Bobby for Mod :whistling2:


Wish i was on my laptop lol i cuda photoshopped a wasp into that pick :2thumb:


----------



## bobby

brownj6709 said:


> Wish i was on my laptop lol i cuda photoshopped a wasp into that pick :2thumb:


Why a wasp?

I really don't like them


----------



## Moosey

i need a name for my P scrofa arriving on the morrow. I'm leaning towards "Arse"


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

MissMoose said:


> i need a name for my P scrofa arriving on the morrow. I'm leaning towards "Arse"



Name it Tim


----------



## Ally

MissMoose said:


> i need a name for my P scrofa arriving on the morrow. I'm leaning towards "Arse"


Simon.


----------



## daftlassieEmma

MissMoose said:


> i need a name for my P scrofa arriving on the morrow. I'm leaning towards "Arse"


 Bum-Fluff!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Name it after me! :devil:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

anyone find it weird how Vcheeseman has wandering spids (salei) advertised as huntsmans


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> anyone find it weird how Vcheeseman has wandering spids (salei) advertised as huntsmans


Dunno, she spells stuff wrong alot....


----------



## purplekitten

g pulchra - chile black? :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

she must be on the weed sho looks like the kind of women who does


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> Dunno, she spells stuff wrong alot....


lol but still 
she does have huntsmans as well though so not to bad 
ordered me 1 yesterday


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> she must be on the weed sho looks like the kind of women who does


She dresses like a lamp :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> She dresses like a lamp :whistling2:


lol
and whats with the hair 
she belongs in the 80s


----------



## selina20

I dont really like v cheeseman due to a bad experience lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

selina20 said:


> I dont really like v cheeseman due to a bad experience lol.


what was it mouldy:whistling2:


----------



## selina20

Ninjaaa23 said:


> what was it mouldy:whistling2:


Hahahahaha


----------



## Ninjaaa23

everything is well overpriced though
and she seems to only sell slings half the time

gets a few decent true spids in occasionally


----------



## selina20

Ninjaaa23 said:


> everything is well overpriced though
> and she seems to only sell slings half the time
> 
> gets a few decent true spids in occasionally


and she keeps them in rubbish conditions


----------



## Ninjaaa23

selina20 said:


> and she keeps them in rubbish conditions


really never knew that
best think twice before buying from her then
i stick to tss anyways much better


----------



## selina20

Ninjaaa23 said:


> really never knew that
> best think twice before buying from her then
> i stick to tss anyways much better


i stick to Sven lol. More choice


----------



## bobby

selina20 said:


> I dont really like v cheeseman due to a bad experience lol.





selina20 said:


> and she keeps them in rubbish conditions


You been to see her?

I just prefer TSS

She charges alot and I hate the layout of her site, I rarely use a site if it doesn't look good unless I'm drunk :whistling2:


----------



## selina20

bobby said:


> You been to see her?
> 
> I just prefer TSS
> 
> She charges alot and I hate the layout of her site, I rarely use a site if it doesn't look good unless I'm drunk :whistling2:


Havent been to see her but was meant to. Thats all im saying on the matter before i get done for slander.


----------



## bobby

selina20 said:


> Havent been to see her but was meant to. Thats all im saying on the matter before i get done for slander.


haha, you can't get done if you state it's just your opinion and only tell the truth :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

does sven have a site 
as i may buy some Ts from him


----------



## selina20

bobby said:


> haha, you can't get done if you state it's just your opinion and only tell the truth :whistling2:


Lol and u think that matters on this forum :whistling2:


----------



## bobby

selina20 said:


> Lol and u think that matters on this forum :whistling2:


PM :whistling2:


----------



## selina20

bobby said:


> PM :whistling2:


You have a pm


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Ninjaaa23 said:


> does sven have a site
> as i may buy some Ts from him


:whistling2:


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:


The grown-ups were talking :whistling2:


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:


 :whistling2:


----------



## bobby

Sven has a site....


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> Sven has a site....


any links :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> :whistling2:


:whistling2:


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> any links :whistling2:


nah, dunno where the site is, just know he has one.....

Perhaps some cash would refresh my memory :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> nah, dunno where the site is, just know he has one.....
> 
> Perhaps some cash would refresh my memory :whistling2:


freddo bar


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> freddo bar


Caramel?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> Caramel?


yep costs a bit more 
but cant put a price on you can you:whistling2:


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep costs a bit more
> but cant put a price on you can you:whistling2:


You better not be about to rip me off, I expect a caramel one in the post.....


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> You better not be about to rip me off, I expect a caramel one in the post.....


yep im serious
now the link:whistling2:


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:


 and so it begins.... :whistling2:


----------



## My plague

He has a site?












:whistling2:


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep im serious
> now the link:whistling2:


I don't have one, I'm just trolling 8)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> and so it begins.... :whistling2:


:whistling2:


My plague said:


> He has a site?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling2:





bobby said:


> I don't have one, I'm just trolling 8)


that freddo was delish:mf_dribble:


----------



## My plague

I found _A_ sven koppler?
Sven Köppler | Facebook
May be the wrong one though :whistling2:


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:


 :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> I found _A_ sven koppler?
> Sven Köppler | Facebook
> May be the wrong one though :whistling2:


may be:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> :whistling2:





My plague said:


> and so it begins.... :whistling2:


:whistling2:


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> I found _A_ sven koppler?
> Sven Köppler | Facebook
> May be the wrong one though :whistling2:


I found him too :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Hes my friend on facebook


----------



## Ninjaaa23

lol has any one got a link


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> lol has any one got a link


There is no site you plank :lol2:


----------



## brownj6709

I know this isnt really off topic but my Sub adult female irmina just flew at me and landed on my knee (now who wouldnt be bricking it in that situation haha) ive never seen her speed before but she cant half move when she wants to :2thumb: got sum really good picks of her on my knee and the towel i used to move her on lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> There is no site you plank :lol2:


what i mean is how do i get a hold if this mysterious character


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> what i mean is how do i get a hold if this mysterious character


email....


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> email....


your a knob:lol2:


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> your a knob:lol2:


I have his email address if you want?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> I have his email address if you want?


would help lol
need to get me a juvie a.geniculata


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Are you two stalking Sven? :|


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> would help lol
> need to get me a juvie a.geniculata


Cant remember where I put it, maybe some cash would jog my memory...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> Cant remember where I put it, maybe some cash would jog my memory...


:lol2:
too late i eatte freddo

@tim i would if i could find him


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :lol2:
> too late i eatte freddo
> 
> @tim i would if i could find him


[email protected] : victory:

List of the main mainland Euopean dealers
www.terraristik.com Terraristikdatenbank


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> [email protected] : victory:


cheers 

hows his english as my german is well non existent

also whats the odds of a doa


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> cheers
> 
> hows his english as my german is well non existent
> 
> also whats the odds of a doa


Never used him before


----------



## Ninjaaa23

same 
dont usually use german men:whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ninjaaa23 said:


> hows his english as my german is well non existent



Warum nicht versuchen Sie es mit goole übersetzen?

Google Translate|


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Warum nicht versuchen Sie es mit goole übersetzen?
> 
> Google Translate|


Ich werde tun,


----------



## bobby

Ich heisse Bobby, Ich bin neunzahn jahre alt.

Without translator, probably makes no sense :2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Oh god, i can see i've turned this thread into a German speaking thread! 

There is also a little sound icon there so you get to hear what it should sound like. Great for trying to learn how to swear in other languages


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> Ich heisse Bobby, Ich bin neunzahn jahre alt.
> 
> Without translator, probably makes no sense :2thumb:


Schottland Regeln


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> Schottland Regeln


ich komme aus Schottland 

Without translator again


----------



## gothling

watashiwa nihongo ga naratteimasu.

well...

watashiwa sukoshi wakarimas....

sukoshi!

by i couldn't write it to save my life!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

gothling said:


> watashiwa nihongo ga naratteimasu.
> 
> well...
> 
> watashiwa sukoshi wakarimas....
> 
> sukoshi!
> 
> by i couldn't write it to save my life!


is that sudannese


----------



## Baldpoodle

off topic


----------



## Animalmadness

ich sprechen ein klein deutsch


----------



## Ninjaaa23

German sucks


----------



## bobby

Animalmadness said:


> ich sprechen ein klein deutsch


You speak a little german?


----------



## Animalmadness

bobby said:


> You speak a little german?


 ja:no1:


----------



## Paul c 1

anyone watching the Junior apprentice on beeb one?... if so how annoying is that kid that sounds like lloyd grossman?


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:


 Haha!
You got called a plank!! 

:whistling2:


It's Siht about rocky ain't it


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> Haha!
> You got called a plank!!
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> 
> It's Siht about rocky ain't it


Rocky?


----------



## shep1979

anyone from nottingham going to the BTS?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> Rocky?


rocky was famous in the lizard section
he was a tokay gecko owned by a user on here who is tokay mad he can basically make tokays dog tame 
but sadly he passed the other day


----------



## Ninjaaa23

shep1979 said:


> anyone from nottingham going to the BTS?


those bean weevil and bmboo been posted yet m8?


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> rocky was famous in the lizard section
> he was a tokay gecko owned by a user on here who is tokay mad he can basically make tokays dog tame
> but sadly he passed the other day


Aww that sucks, was he quite old?

I like tokays, proper big attitude :flrt:

Who owned him?


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> German sucks


 It's not a real language


----------



## selina20

shep1979 said:


> anyone from nottingham going to the BTS?


Im from Leicester


----------



## My plague

Eight legged freaks is on itv in 35 minutes!! :no1:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> Aww that sucks, was he quite old?
> 
> I like tokays, proper big attitude :flrt:
> 
> Who owned him?


ginnerone 
rocky was his favourite 
theres some vids on youtube and some cool pics as well


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> Eight legged freaks is on itv in 35 minutes!! :no1:


you are chatting to a bunch of 8 legged freaks on here


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> Eight legged freaks is on itv in 35 minutes!! :no1:


What's that? :blush:
Channel?




Ninjaaa23 said:


> ginnerone
> rocky was his favourite
> theres some vids on youtube and some cool pics as well


links?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> What's that? :blush:
> Channel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> links?


stv

is it wrong that i laughed at my own joke 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/514261-my-oh-has-promised-buy-2.html


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> What's that? :blush:
> Channel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> links?


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/513027-r-i-p-rocky-6.html


----------



## bobby

I'm looking at STV and it's not coming on.....


----------



## Theevilreddevil

unlucky fulham what a shame they got 4 mins


----------



## perthchickie

Not on up here in scotland bobby



bobby said:


> I'm looking at STV and it's not coming on.....


----------



## selina20

Theevilreddevil said:


> unlucky fulham what a shame they got 4 mins


Hows Stompy the colorato?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> I'm looking at STV and it's not coming on.....


its on on sunday lol


----------



## My plague

bobby said:


> I'm looking at STV and it's not coming on.....


 stv?
Is that a scottish version? :lol2:
It's on at 22:35


----------



## bobby

perthchickie said:


> Not on up here in scotland bobby


Cheers :2thumb:



My plague said:


> stv?
> Is that a scottish version? :lol2:
> It's on at 22:35


Yes...


----------



## perthchickie

Its not on tonight, its something called Road Warriors then Costal Kitchen. We always get the pish in Scotland




bobby said:


> Cheers :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...


----------



## Theevilreddevil

selina20 said:


> Hows Stompy the colorato?


shes doing good scatty as ever lol. i would put some pictures up but i dont have a digi cam and my phone cam is really bad i will get a digi off some1 soon lol. did you get your freebie spuds:2thumb:


----------



## My plague

Haha to all of you :devil:



Ninjaaa23 said:


> its on on sunday lol


 haha :whistling2:


----------



## My plague

Theevilreddevil said:


> shes doing good scatty as ever lol. i would put some pictures up but i dont have a digi cam and my phone cam is really bad i will get a digi off some1 soon lol. did you get your *freebie spuds*:2thumb:


 Free potatoes!? :gasp:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

i hope all you scots are going to be supporting us in a months time:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

My plague said:


> Free potatoes!? :gasp:


ummmmmm yeah i heard they taste great


----------



## selina20

Theevilreddevil said:


> shes doing good scatty as ever lol. i would put some pictures up but i dont have a digi cam and my phone cam is really bad i will get a digi off some1 soon lol. did you get your freebie spuds:2thumb:


Yups they are here. The pulchra is a stunner and the vagans is just a vagans lol. He gave me a heat mat too lol.


----------



## bobby

Theevilreddevil said:


> i hope all you scots are going to be supporting us in a months time:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Of-course :whistling2:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

how many have u got now i need to befriend the person you got them from lol. imma be gettin a heat mat soon mine are all sharing 2 strips they need there own space


----------



## Baldpoodle

How many beans make five?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Baldpoodle said:


> How many beans make five?


Well there are several possibilities how to calculate beans:

5 = 1+1+1+1+1
5 = 2+1+1+1
5 = 2+2+1
5 = 3+1+1
5 = 3+2
5 = 4+1

or - more complicated:

5 = 10 / 2
5 = 15 / 3
5 = 20 / 4

or - still more complicated

5 = 3^3 - 22


----------



## Baldpoodle

would it be the same for penuts?


----------



## bobby

Baldpoodle said:


> would it be the same for penuts?


I dislike you strongly...


----------



## Baldpoodle

thats good

BTW that flag is upside down


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Baldpoodle said:


> thats good


i disagree bobby
bp is both smart and hilariously innapropriate

hmm counting peanuts let me draft a formula


----------



## SkinheadOi85

You dont need a format - - - Most employers are doing it succesfully!! Counting and pay peanuts!


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i disagree bobby
> bp is both smart and hilariously innapropriate
> 
> hmm counting peanuts let me draft a formula


So are you but all the bloody time?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> So are you but all the bloody time?


true lol


----------



## bobby




----------



## Ninjaaa23

i live 15 mins away from number 3


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i live 15 mins away from number 3


I'm almost walking distance from number 17 :lol2: 

I can't believe The Vale isn't there.
Here's the wiki for my area lol

We had the only unemployment benefit office in Britain at one point :lol2:

Alexandria, West Dunbartonshire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ninjaaa23

how fars balloch from you


----------



## bobby

I walk my dog there everyday....
I can be there and back in 15 minutes


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> I walk my dog there everyday....
> I can be there and back in 15 minutes


the train down the road from me goes there mybe one day i will throw something at you from the train:2thumb:


----------



## bobby

River Leven

love that river, down there everyday on the cycle path :2thumb:

Second fastest flowing river in Scotland, we're very proud, particularly when swimming in it, I lost four friends to that river in high-school and almost lost a German Shepard, we reckon she washed up about half a mile down stream 8)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> River Leven
> 
> love that river, down there everyday on the cycle path :2thumb:
> 
> Second fastest flowing river in Scotland, we're very proud, particularly when swimming in it, I lost four friends to that river in high-school and almost lost a German Shepard, we reckon she washed up about half a mile down stream 8)


mybe people should stop swimming in it then 
dont ya think


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> mybe people should stop swimming in it then
> dont ya think


Yeah but it wont happen, I don't do it anymore but I still see the attraction, it's beautiful and even looks quite calm, shame it's got ridiculous undercurrents, can sweep you away in seconds.....

If you go in at the start of the loch where the boats go it's a bit safer but I know a boy that never came out of there too......


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Come to Devon, we get puddles.


----------



## purplekitten

morning 
yes its morning for me i just got up :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

purplekitten said:


> morning
> yes its morning for me i just got up :lol2:


LAZY!!!! I was up at 9! Normally 7 but i'm halfday at work today cos i had doctors :|


----------



## purplekitten

lazy???? :bash:

i work nights :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bobby

I was out walking the dog at half four and I got up at the same time as you kitten :2thumb:


----------



## purplekitten

I finished at 3, they wanted me to stay longer, but im not well, not that they care


----------



## Baldpoodle

jumping electric kettles.


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> I finished at 3, they wanted me to stay longer, but im not well, not that they care






Baldpoodle said:


> jumping electric kettles.


:roll:


----------



## purplekitten

im getting better though bobby :flrt:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> im getting better though bobby :flrt:


I have that effect 8)


----------



## Baldpoodle

A day in the life of Mr M Code

--. --- / .- -. -.. / ... -.-. .-. . .-- / -.-- --- ..- .-. ... . .-.. ..-.

:thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Baldpoodle said:


> A day in the life of Mr M Code
> 
> _ _. _ _ _ ._ _. _.. ... _._. ._. . ._ _ _._ _ _ _ _ .._ ._. ... . ._.. .._.
> 
> :thumb:


I bet that's an insult aimed at bobby


----------



## purplekitten

of course  lol


----------



## Baldpoodle

nope its not an insult aimed at anyone.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Baldpoodle said:


> nope its not an insult aimed at anyone.


Well i'm shocked


----------



## Baldpoodle

.-- .... -.-- / -.. --- / .. -.. .. --- - ... / .- .-.. .-- .- -.-- ... / - .... .. -. -.- / - .... . / .-- --- .-. ... . ..--..


----------



## My plague

I'm starting to hate this forum. I just got an infraction for bad language (which is kinda understandable but seeing as it was a joke to bobby..) and going off topic on MY OWN thread!! I gotta say this is getting really really annoying. I bet I'm gonna get an infraction now for putting 'my own' in capitals
ARRG! :devil:


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> I'm starting to hate this forum. I just got an infraction for bad language (which is kinda understandable but seeing as it was a joke to bobby..) and going off topic on MY OWN thread!! I gotta say this is getting really really annoying. I bet I'm gonna get an infraction now for putting 'my own' in capitals
> ARRG! :devil:


I got a warning, if I'd gotten an infraction I'd have been banned for a while......

I suppose I should just be grateful I'm not banned but I'm getting sick of it, can hardly say anything in the invert section.


----------



## purplekitten

maybe we should leave the invert section then they'd have nothing to do :whistling2:


----------



## My plague

bobby said:


> I got a warning, if I'd gotten an infraction I'd have been banned for a while......
> 
> I suppose I should just be grateful I'm not banned but I'm getting sick of it, can hardly say anything in the invert section.


 I know. How many points do you need before you get banned?
And I'm thinking of going back to arachnophiles or arachnoboards


----------



## My plague

purplekitten said:


> maybe we should leave the invert section then they'd have nothing to do :whistling2:


 They'd ban themselves


----------



## purplekitten

My plague said:


> I know. How many points do you need before you get banned?
> And I'm thinking of going back to arachnophiles or arachnoboards


if you go can i go with you  :lol2:


----------



## My plague

purplekitten said:


> if you go can i go with you  :lol2:


 I'm waaaaaitiingg :Na_Na_Na_Na:.
Only 9 days till the show!!


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> if you go can i go with you  :lol2:


It is only one mod, perhaps T-bo need to take a look in this section?

I think it's good we have GRB but he can go over bored, stuff you can say with no issue in other sections could get you a ban in here.

I pay to use this forum...


----------



## purplekitten

My plague said:


> I'm waaaaaitiingg :Na_Na_Na_Na:.
> Only 9 days till the show!!


im not going


----------



## purplekitten

bobby said:


> It is only one mod, perhaps T-bo need to take a look in this section?
> 
> I think it's good we have GRB but he can go over bored, stuff you can say with no issue in other sections could get you a ban in here.
> 
> I pay to use this forum...


i pay too but i dont want to pay if my pals aint here


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> i pay too but i dont want to pay if my pals aint here


Aww :flrt:


----------



## bobby

I won't leave RFUK, but I haven't really been posting in this section....


----------



## purplekitten

i know  its not the same


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> i know  its not the same


Yeah well, I can't risk a ban for opening a thread that's all ready stickied or going off topic in my own thread...

Another thing was me getting an infraction for starting an off topic thread, the thread was deleted, but it's ok now?

I should have an infraction removed, if not all of them...


----------



## My plague

And now I'm on arachnophiles!
I had to make a new email address because I had am account with them before but I wanted a new username
My AP Username is *drum roll* 
 
​*MOИSƬ**Σ**Я**ĐUCK !!* ​


----------



## My plague

purplekitten said:


> im not going


 WHAT!?!?! :gasp:


----------



## purplekitten

sorry  i have to work


----------



## My plague

purplekitten said:


> sorry  i have to work


 You suck! :lol2:
I can't get on AP =' (


----------



## purplekitten

i dont suck they suck they said i cant have time off because i have 10 days off in june :gasp:


----------



## purplekitten

dont they have to activate your account?


----------



## My plague

purplekitten said:


> dont they have to activate your account?


 Yeah but usually I get the email right away but I still have nothing >= (


----------



## My plague

purplekitten said:


> i dont suck they suck they said i cant have time off because i have 10 days off in june :gasp:


 Your boss sucks! :lol2:
Oh well, I guess there's always TSS. I was spidershopping on there last night and without the A.bicoloratum the SA versi and the SA pulchra (the other 3 I wanted) it came to about £220 :gasp:.
Then again it was for about 20 spiders :lol2:


----------



## purplekitten

I had mine straight away


----------



## My plague

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I like eggs!
> 
> Yeah this is about anything at all, like if someones annoyed you, you want to kill a parrot or perhaps you just want to call your OH or ex a complete nob but can't really change a spider question into that then feel free


 Haha
Parrot


----------



## My plague

purplekitten said:


> I had mine straight away


That's 'cos they make the cool people wait


----------



## purplekitten

My plague said:


> That's 'cos they make the cool people wait


you keep telling yourself that


----------



## My plague

purplekitten said:


> you keep telling yourself that


 I will


----------



## purplekitten

ok ok you're cool :flrt::lol2:


----------



## My plague

purplekitten said:


> ok ok you're cool :flrt::lol2:


 I know
Like this guy >>>>> 8)
I got some shades like that actually! :gasp:


----------



## purplekitten

:gasp:

someone has to have them i guess :whistling2:


----------



## My plague

purplekitten said:


> :gasp:
> 
> someone has to have them i guess :whistling2:


 They make me look like a sexy turnip


I'm a sexy Turnip 8)
You could be a sexy Turnip aswell ya know :whistling2:


:gasp::gasp::gasp:
We could be in our own sexy Turnip crew!!!
8)


----------



## purplekitten

8) <<<< like this
:mf_dribble:


----------



## selina20

Theevilreddevil said:


> how many have u got now i need to befriend the person you got them from lol. imma be gettin a heat mat soon mine are all sharing 2 strips they need there own space


Over 30 lol with a few gravid females lol.


----------



## My plague

Well I'm off to find a camera and make a bomb.
See ya!


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> Well I'm off to find a camera and make a bomb.
> See ya!


What about this one! 

Fujifilm FinePix S1500 Digital Camera - Black 2.7 inch: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo


----------



## My plague

What a bloody disapointment. I couldn't find my camera and I couldn't find anything with fosulite in it. So I decided to mix every chemical I could find with some tinfoil and see what happens.. Nothing!! Arg!!


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> What a bloody disapointment. I couldn't find my camera and I couldn't find anything with fosulite in it. So I decided to mix every chemical I could find with some tinfoil and see what happens.. Nothing!! Arg!!


Are you making a bomb or something?


----------



## purplekitten

well he did say he was making a bomb :whistling2:


----------



## My plague

Result!
I just checked my 'bomb' and it's starting heating up!!
Mwahahahahaaa :devil:


----------



## My plague

bobby said:


> Are you making a bomb or something?


Yes :]


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> Yes :]


hahaha are you really?

Why :yeahright:

Awesome 8)


----------



## My plague

bobby said:


> hahaha are you really?
> 
> Why :yeahright:
> 
> Awesome 8)


 Yes.
Nothing better to do.
And I know 

But Now I have to go bury it And wait for the ground to go..bhmf :lol2:


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> Yes.
> Nothing better to do.
> And I know
> 
> But Now I have to go bury it And wait for the ground to go..bhmf :lol2:


How good will it be?
Video?


----------



## Baldpoodle

my plague said:


> i'm starting to hate this forum. I just got an infraction for bad language (which is kinda understandable but seeing as it was a joke to bobby..) and going off topic on my own thread!! I gotta say this is getting really really annoying. I bet i'm gonna get an infraction now for putting 'my own' in capitals
> arrg! :devil:


 ... - --- .--. / -.-- --- ..- .-. / -- --- .- -. .. -. --. .-.-.- / -.-- --- ..- / -.. --- -. .----. - / --- .-- -. / - .... .-. . .- -.. ... / .--- ..- ... - / -... . -.-. .- ..- ... . / -.-- --- ..- / ... - .- .-. - / - .... . -- .-.-.- / .. ..-. / -.-- --- ..- / .- -.-. - / .- / -.. .. -.-. -.- / - .... .- - ... / .-- .... .- - / .-- .. .-.. .-.. / .... .- .--. .--. . -. / .- -.-. -.-. . .--. - / .. - .-.-.-


----------



## bobby

Baldpoodle said:


> ... - --- .--. / -.-- --- ..- .-. / -- --- .- -. .. -. --. .-.-.- / -.-- --- ..- / -.. --- -. .----. - / --- .-- -. / - .... .-. . .- -.. ... / .--- ..- ... - / -... . -.-. .- ..- ... . / -.-- --- ..- / ... - .- .-. - / - .... . -- .-.-.- / .. ..-. / -.-- --- ..- / .- -.-. - / .- / -.. .. -.-. -.- / - .... .- - ... / .-- .... .- - / .-- .. .-.. .-.. / .... .- .--. .--. . -. / .- -.-. -.-. . .--. - / .. - .-.-.-


Please explain that to me :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> I'm starting to hate this forum. I just got an infraction for bad language (which is kinda understandable but seeing as it was a joke to bobby..) and going off topic on MY OWN thread!! I gotta say this is getting really really annoying. I bet I'm gonna get an infraction now for putting 'my own' in capitals
> ARRG! :devil:


i got 1 last night fromyour thread


----------



## My plague

Right. It's gone from making a bomb to making angel delight.
Though I did bury the bomb but it did not go boom. And there is a video of me burying it which will be up some time later on yewch00b


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i got 1 last night fromyour thread


 So did I.
And it looks like someone deleted it aswell!!! :gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> So did I.
> And it looks like someone deleted it aswell!!! :gasp:


i need to be really careful now or im out of here


----------



## purplekitten

what thread? :gasp:


----------



## Baldpoodle

.--- ..- ... - / ... . .- .-. -.-. .... / ..-. --- .-. / .- / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . / - .-. .- -. ... .-.. .- - --- .-. / --- -. / - .... . / -. . - .-.-.- / - .-. -.-- / .- / --. --- --- --. .-.. . / ... . .- .-. -.-. ....

Let me google that for you

:mf_dribble:


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i need to be really careful now or im out of here


I think I'm going to talk to T-bo, anyone else fancy sending him a PM?

He needs to take a look in this invert section


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> I think I'm going to talk to T-bo, anyone else fancy sending him a PM?
> 
> He needs to take a look in this invert section


i got 2 yellows on the invert section 
and basically for nothing:gasp:


----------



## purplekitten

this is getting stupid now, so everyone else in all the other forums can talk all they want but dont dare come into invert section cos you'll get a warning for nothing? :censor:


----------



## Baldpoodle

ninjaaa23 said:


> i got 2 yellows on the invert section
> and basically for nothing:gasp:


 --- .... / -- -.-- / --. --- --- -.. / --. --- -.. / - .... .. ... / .. ... / ... --- --- --- --- / - . .-. .-. .. -... .-.. . --..-- / -- -.-- / .... . .- .-. - / -... .-.. . . -.. ... / ..-. --- .-. / -.-- --- ..-


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Baldpoodle said:


> --- .... / -- -.-- / --. --- --- -.. / --. --- -.. / - .... .. ... / .. ... / ... --- --- --- --- / - . .-. .-. .. -... .-.. . --..-- / -- -.-- / .... . .- .-. - / -... .-.. . . -.. ... / ..-. --- .-. / -.-- --- ..-


lol
nicely phrased


----------



## Baldpoodle

purplekitten said:


> this is getting stupid now, so everyone else in all the other forums can talk all they want but dont dare come into invert section cos you'll get a warning for nothing? :censor:


 .- .-.. .-.. / - .... .. ... / -.- .. -. -.. / --- ..-. / - .- .-.. -.- / .. ... / -- .- -.- .. -. --. / -- . / ..-. . . .-.. / ...- . .-. -.-- / ... .- -.. / .- -. -.. / ..- .--. ... . -


----------



## purplekitten

great...

im going to work :lol2:


----------



## bobby

I have PM'd t-bo, I don't know if it will help but I'd hate to see people going elsewhere because of one member.


----------



## Corsetts

Baldpoodle said:


> .--- ..- ... - / ... . .- .-. -.-. .... / ..-. --- .-. / .- / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . / - .-. .- -. ... .-.. .- - --- .-. / --- -. / - .... . / -. . - .-.-.- / - .-. -.-- / .- / --. --- --- --. .-.. . / ... . .- .-. -.-. ....
> 
> Let me google that for you
> 
> :mf_dribble:


 
--- .... / -- -.-- / --. --- --- -.. / --. --- -.. / - .... .. ... / .. ... / ... --- --- --- --- / - . .-. .-. .. -... .-.. . --..-- / -- -.-- / .... . .- .-. - / -... .-.. . . -.. ... / ..-. --- .-. / -.-- --- ..- - Google Search

Morse code? I can't be arsed to look but I'm intrigued now


----------



## Ninjaaa23

u lot should move to the lizard section and invade:whistling2:


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> u lot should move to the lizard section and invade:whistling2:


To be honest I think it's something that needs sorting.


----------



## My plague

bobby said:


> To be honest I think it's something that needs sorting.


 I'm with ya matey But I'm playing bass at the mo so I can't PM anyone :no1:


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> I'm with ya matey But I'm playing bass at the mo so I can't PM anyone :no1:


Pretty poor....


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> I'm with ya matey But I'm playing bass at the mo so I can't PM anyone :no1:


an englishmen retreating what a surprise:whistling2:


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> an englishmen retreating what a surprise:whistling2:


Indeed, perhaps it was the image of the Saltire that provoked such a retreat....


----------



## Animalmadness

Baldpoodle said:


> .- .-.. .-.. / - .... .. ... / -.- .. -. -.. / --- ..-. / - .- .-.. -.- / .. ... / -- .- -.- .. -. --. / -- . / ..-. . . .-.. / ...- . .-. -.-- / ... .- -.. / .- -. -.. / ..- .--. ... . -


 Excellent suggestion


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> an englishmen retreating what a surprise:whistling2:


 I got a good reason to!


bobby said:


> Indeed, perhaps it was the image of the Saltire that provoked such a retreat....


 who? x.O


----------



## bobby

Animalmadness said:


> Excellent suggestion


How are you translating that?


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> I got a good reason to!
> 
> who? x.O


What reason?


----------



## Corsetts

Ninjaaa23 said:


> an englishmen retreating what a surprise:whistling2:


Bl**dy cheek. We carry your scrounging carcasses for all this time and this is what we get as thanks...


----------



## Animalmadness

-.. --- / -.-- --- ..- / - .... .. -. -.- / - .... .- - / - .... . -.-- / .-- .. .-.. .-.. / -... . / .- -... .-.. . / - --- / ..- -. -.. . .-. ... - .- -. -.. / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. .


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Corsetts said:


> Bl**dy cheek. We carry your scrounging carcasses for all this time and this is what we get as thanks...


*internet* that is all im saying: victory:


----------



## Animalmadness

bobby said:


> How are you translating that?


By using this


----------



## Baldpoodle

animalmadness said:


> excellent suggestion


 .. / -.. .. -.. / -. --- - / ... ..- --. --. . ... - / .- -. -.-- - .... .. -. --. / -... ..- - / .. ..-. / .. / -.. .. -.. / .. - / .-- --- ..- .-.. -.. / - --- / -... . / - --- / ... - --- .--. / -... .-.. --- --- -.. -.-- / -- --- .- -. .. -. --. / .-.. .. -.- . / .- / .-.. --- .- -.. / --- ..-. / --- .-.. -.. / .-- --- -- . -.


----------



## bobby

Animalmadness said:


> -.. --- / -.-- --- ..- / - .... .. -. -.- / - .... .- - / - .... . -.-- / .-- .. .-.. .-.. / -... . / .- -... .-.. . / - --- / ..- -. -.. . .-. ... - .- -. -.. / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. .





Animalmadness said:


> By using this


Cheers, I found a translator seconds before you posted that :lol2:


----------



## bobby

We are not moaning. We are just sick of the great dictator....


----------



## Baldpoodle

-.-- . ... / -.-- --- ..- / .- .-. . / .. - ... / .-. . .- .-.. .-.. -.-- / ..-. ..- -. -. -.-- / - --- / .... . .-. . / .-- .... .- - / .- / .-.. --- .- -.. / --- ..-. / --- .-.. -.. / .-- --- -- . -. / -.-- --- ..- / .- .-.. .-.. / ... --- ..- -. -.. / .-.. .. -.- .


----------



## bobby

What ever.


----------



## My plague

bobby said:


> What reason?


 Rehearsing :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Baldpoodle

--- .... / -... --- --- / .... --- --- / .. / --. --- - / .- -. / .. -. ..-. .-. .- -.-. - .. --- -. / ..-. --- .-. / -. --- - .... .. -. --. / .- -. -.. / .. / -.. --- -. - / .- --. .-. . . / .-- .. - .... / .. - / . - -.-. / . - -.-. / . - -.-. / .-.. --- .-.. / .. - ... / .-.. .- ..- --. .... .- -... .-.. . / .-. . .- .-.. .-.. -.--


----------



## Corsetts

Ninjaaa23 said:


> *internet* that is all im saying: victory:


Do you have that up there?


----------



## bobby

Corsetts said:


> Do you have that up there?


We invented it....


----------



## My plague

-... --- --- -... .. . ... 
Cool!


----------



## Baldpoodle

-. . -..- - / -.-- --- ..- / .-- .. .-.. .-.. / -... . / -.-. .-. -.-- .. -. --. / - .... .- - / -.-- --- ..- / .... .- ...- . / -.- . . .--. / -.-. --- .--. -.-- / .- -. -.. / .--. .- ... - .. -. --. / -- -.-- / .-. . .--. .. . ... / .. -. / .- -. --- - .... . .-. / ..-. --- .-. ..- -- / - --- / ..- -. -.. . .-. ... - .- -. -.. / - .... . -- / .-.. --- .-..


----------



## bobby

it's lots of infractions for silly reasons, petty crap TBF....


----------



## bobby

baldpoodle said:


> -. . -..- - / -.-- --- ..- / .-- .. .-.. .-.. / -... . / -.-. .-. -.-- .. -. --. / - .... .- - / -.-- --- ..- / .... .- ...- . / -.- . . .--. / -.-. --- .--. -.-- / .- -. -.. / .--. .- ... - .. -. --. / -- -.-- / .-. . .--. .. . ... / .. -. / .- -. --- - .... . .-. / ..-. --- .-. ..- -- / - --- / ..- -. -.. . .-. ... - .- -. -.. / - .... . -- / .-.. --- .-..


- .- - / .. ... / .- / .--. .- .. -. / .. -. / - .... . / .- ... ... .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.


----------



## Corsetts

bobby said:


> We invented it....


And keyrings? I'm impressed.















:lol2:


----------



## bobby

Corsetts said:


> And keyrings? I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


The flush toilet also, the fridge, anaesthetic, the list is endless....


----------



## Corsetts

bobby said:


> The flush toilet also, the fridge, anaesthetic, the list is endless....


And Haggis, don't forget that, I love haggis :mf_dribble:




Damn it, no, I'm not supposed to be supporting you, we've done enough of that already :2thumb:


----------



## Sarracenia

-.-- --- ..- / -.- -. --- .-- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- / - .... . .-. . / .. ... / .- / .-- .- -.-- / - --- / .- ...- --- .. -.. / .. -. ..-. .-. .- -.-. - .. --- -. ... .-.-.- / .--- ..- ... - / -.. --- -. .----. - / .--. --- ... - / .- -. -.-- - .... .. -. --. / ..-. --- .-. / -.-- --- ..- .-. / --- .-- -. / ... .- ..-. . - -.-- -.-.-- :gasp:


----------



## bobby

Corsetts said:


> And Haggis, don't forget that, I love haggis :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it, no, I'm not supposed to be supporting you, we've done enough of that already :2thumb:


Haggis was invented in England by farmers wifes, plank.....


----------



## bobby

Sarracenia said:


> -.-- --- ..- / -.- -. --- .-- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- / - .... . .-. . / .. ... / .- / .-- .- -.-- / - --- / .- ...- --- .. -.. / .. -. ..-. .-. .- -.-. - .. --- -. ... .-.-.- / .--- ..- ... - / -.. --- -. .----. - / .--. --- ... - / .- -. -.-- - .... .. -. --. / ..-. --- .-. / -.-- --- ..- .-. / --- .-- -. / ... .- ..-. . - -.-- -.-.-- :gasp:


That's the only way to avoid them in here, you will probably get one for that message....


----------



## jakakadave

.. / .-- --- -. -.. . .-. / .. ..-. / -.-- --- ..- / --. . - / .- -. / .. -. ..-. .-. .- -.-. - .. --- -. / ..-. --- .-. / .-- .-. .. - .. -. --. / .-..-. -.-. ..- -. - -.-.-- .-..-. / .. -. / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . ..--.. / -. --- - / -.. .. .-. . -.-. - . -.. / .- - / -.-- --- ..- / .. -. -.-. .. -.. . -. - .- .-.. .-.. -.-- / -... .--. --..-- / .--- ..- ... - / .- / --. . -. . .-. .- .-.. / -- ..- ... .. -. --. .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.-


----------



## bobby

jakakadave said:


> .. / .-- --- -. -.. . .-. / .. ..-. / -.-- --- ..- / --. . - / .- -. / .. -. ..-. .-. .- -.-. - .. --- -. / ..-. --- .-. / .-- .-. .. - .. -. --. / .-..-. -.-. ..- -. - -.-.-- .-..-. / .. -. / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . ..--.. / -. --- - / -.. .. .-. . -.-. - . -.. / .- - / -.-- --- ..- / .. -. -.-. .. -.. . -. - .- .-.. .-.. -.-- / -... .--. --..-- / .--- ..- ... - / .- / --. . -. . .-. .- .-.. / -- ..- ... .. -. --. .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.-


You get infractions for posting threads about spider setups so who knows....


----------



## Baldpoodle

jakakadave said:


> .. / .-- --- -. -.. . .-. / .. ..-. / -.-- --- ..- / --. . - / .- -. / .. -. ..-. .-. .- -.-. - .. --- -. / ..-. --- .-. / .-- .-. .. - .. -. --. / .-..-. -.-. ..- -. - -.-.-- .-..-. / .. -. / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . ..--.. / -. --- - / -.. .. .-. . -.-. - . -.. / .- - / -.-- --- ..- / .. -. -.-. .. -.. . -. - .- .-.. .-.. -.-- / -... .--. --..-- / .--- ..- ... - / .- / --. . -. . .-. .- .-.. / -- ..- ... .. -. --. .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.-


.- -. -.. / -. --- .-. / ... .... --- ..- .-.. -.. / .. - / -.. .. .-. . -.-. - . -.. / .- - / -- . / .- ... / .. / .... .- ...- . / -.-- . - / - --- / ... .-- . .- .-. / .. -. / ... ..- -.-. .... / .- / .-- .- -.-- / --- -. / - .... .. ... / .-- . -... / ... .. - . / .. -. / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . / --- .-. / . -. --. .-.. .. ... .... .-.-.- / .. / -.- -. . .-- / .. - / .-- .- ... / --- -. .-.. -.-- / .- / -- .- - - . .-. / --- ..-. / - .. -- . / -... . ..-. --- .-. . / ... --- -- . --- -. . / -.. .. -.. / - .... --- ..- --. .... / .- -. -.. / ... .--. --- .. .-.. / .. - / .- .-.. .-.. .-.-.-:roll:


----------



## Corsetts

bobby said:


> Haggis was invented in England by farmers wifes, plank.....


No surprise there then, another great English product :2thumb:


----------



## bobby

Corsetts said:


> No surprise there then, another great English product :2thumb:


:roll:


----------



## My plague

My bomb burying video is here!
Mwahahaaa
YouTube - Burying My Bomb : (


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> My bomb burying video is here!
> Mwahahaaa
> YouTube - Burying My Bomb : (


if you look closely at 0.02 im in the shot


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> if you look closely at 0.02 im in the shot


 You're a plastic dirty dog? :gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> You're a plastic dirty dog? :gasp:


well mybe if you gave me a wash


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> well mybe if you gave me a wash


 haha


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> haha


i made a bomb once 
called it Atom 
it made a rather big bang


----------



## Animalmadness

-.. --- / -.-- --- ..- / .-. . -.-. -.- --- -. / - .... .- - / .-- . / -.-. --- ..- .-.. -.. --. . - / .. -. ..-. .-. .- -.-. - .. --- -. ... / ..-. --- .-. / ... .--. . .- -.- .. -. --. / .. -. / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . ?


----------



## My plague

Animalmadness said:


> -.. --- / -.-- --- ..- / .-. . -.-. -.- --- -. / - .... .- - / .-- . / -.-. --- ..- .-.. -.. --. . - / .. -. ..-. .-. .- -.-. - .. --- -. ... / ..-. --- .-. / ... .--. . .- -.- .. -. --. / .. -. / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . ?


 - .. -
Now we could


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i made a bomb once
> called it Atom
> it made a rather big bang


 :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

animalmadness said:


> -.. --- / -.-- --- ..- / .-. . -.-. -.- --- -. / - .... .- - / .-- . / -.-. --- ..- .-.. -.. --. . - / .. -. ..-. .-. .- -.-. - .. --- -. ... / ..-. --- .-. / ... .--. . .- -.- .. -. --. / .. -. / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . ?


-. --- / -.. --- ..- -... - / -.-- . ... / -... ..- - / --- -. .-.. -.-- / .- / -.-- . .-.. .-.. --- .-- / .----


----------



## Baldpoodle

.-- .... .- - ... / .-. . .- .-.. .-.. -.-- / ... .- -.. / .. ... / - .... .- - / .--. . --- .--. .-.. . / .- .-. . / -. --- .-- / -.-. --- .--. -.-- .. -. --. / -- -.-- / .. -.. . .- / -... -.-- / .--. --- ... - .. -. --. / .. -. / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. .


----------



## Baldpoodle

我打賭某人也是複製此


----------



## bobby

我真棒 8)


----------



## Baldpoodle

您是所有蠢貨


----------



## My plague

Chihuahua


----------



## bobby

Baldpoodle said:


> 您是所有蠢貨


You are all idiot?

Makes no sense :whistling2:


----------



## Baldpoodle

bobby said:


> you are all idiot?
> 
> Makes no sense :whistling2:


 -.-- --- ..- / -- ..- ... - / -... . / ..- ... .. -. --. / .- / -.. .. ..-. ..-. . .-. . -. - / - .-. .- -. ... .-.. .- - --- .-. / - .... .- -. / -- .


----------



## bobby

Baldpoodle said:


> -.-- --- ..- / -- ..- ... - / -... . / ..- ... .. -. --. / .- / -.. .. ..-. ..-. . .-. . -. - / - .-. .- -. ... .-.. .- - --- .-. / - .... .- -. / -- .


Google?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

toast


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> toast


Still canae see you in at video man, pure wikik ninja skillz man haaaaaaaaaaaawwwww


----------



## Baldpoodle

I really think you lot are a bunch of morons who complain about sweet fa
I like this one


----------



## bobby

Baldpoodle said:


> I really think you lot are a bunch of morons who complain about sweet fa
> I like this one:2thumb:


Haw you ya wee bawbag, al rip yoor jaw....


----------



## Baldpoodle

bobby said:


> Haw you ya wee bawbag, al rip yoor jaw....


lolololol:Na_Na_Na_Na: thats much more fun with a google search


----------



## bobby

Baldpoodle said:


> lolololol:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:2thumb:


----------



## My plague

I'M MaKiNg BlUe CaKe!!!!!!:gasp: :gasp: :gasp:
:gasp: :gasp:


----------



## SkinheadOi85

oooooooooooooh post pics ov the smurf cake


----------



## My plague

SkinheadOi85 said:


> oooooooooooooh post pics ov the smurf cake


 When the cam batteries are juiced up a bit


----------



## SkinheadOi85

good luck with ur smurfy cake 

im off to bed night x


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

SkinheadOi85 said:


> good luck with ur smurfy cake
> 
> im off to bed night x


Night mate! 

I've had quite a busy night on here :|


----------



## Theevilreddevil

why do spiders like to poo in there water bowls


----------



## brownj6709

Theevilreddevil said:


> why do spiders like to poo in there water bowls


Yeaa and y do other halfs not notice when there spiders do it!


----------



## elliot ness

brownj6709 said:


> Yeaa and y do other halfs not notice when there spiders do it!


probably because when my snakes take a dump....you would weigh it in kilos.....when the spids do it......milligrams :whistling2:
The snake shat also stinks the room out :2thumb:....my boas do anyway
The only place I see the pokie shat is all over the glass which is almost impossible to get off :devil:


----------



## purplekitten

hellooooo busy in here :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i cant sleep;(


----------



## My plague

purplekitten said:


> hellooooo busy in here :whistling2:


 Wanna see some blue cake? 8)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> Wanna see some blue cake? 8)


can i


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> can i


 Only if you're ready, son 8)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> Only if you're ready, son 8)


i was born ready(well technically i wasnt born but still)
show me the cake


----------



## My plague

Ah what the hell. I gotta go to bed here's the blue cake








GREAT!!
Somebody's messed around with the freaking camera!
FFS!
Anyway
Better side of blue cake:








Me eating the blue cake
Oh god.. the pic is massive :shock:








Hey! It matches my ear!








Yes I did get blue on my finger :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

icant see the pics their too small:whistling2:


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> icant see the pics their too small:whistling2:


 Shu'p! :lol2:

Right I'm off now anyways.
Night ninjaa


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> Shu'p! :lol2:
> 
> Right I'm off now anyways.
> Night ninjaa


night night keep the tv on though i get bored of staring into your dark room


----------



## purplekitten

mmmm blue cake
sure it cant be good for you? :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Your pictures have just slowed the entire NHS network down! It took ages to load that page :|


----------



## jakakadave

My god! No offence Tim, but this is the most mind numbingly tedious thread ever.


----------



## purplekitten

jakakadave said:


> My god! No offence Tim, but this is the most mind numbingly tedious thread ever.


have you read it all? :gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> have you read it all? :gasp:


i thought it was good


----------



## purplekitten

i havent read it all just click on last page when i come in :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i think the morse code bit should be erased from humanity


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

jakakadave said:


> My god! No offence Tim, but this is the most mind numbingly tedious thread ever.


It's just a place to talk bullshit and not get a warning


----------



## bobby

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> It's just a place to talk bullshit and not get a warning


No you can still get them:whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

bobby said:


> No you can still get them:whistling2:




Well they can suck my balls!


----------



## bobby

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Well they can suck my balls!


You will feel the dark lords wrath :whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

bobby said:


> You will feel the dark lords wrath :whistling2:



The dark lord can have my left nut!


----------



## bobby

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> The dark lord can have my left nut!


haha


----------



## GRB

bobby said:


> No you can still get them:whistling2:


Only if you break the usual rules such as swearing, abuse, trolling etc.


----------



## bobby

GRB said:


> Only if you break the usual rules such as swearing, abuse, *trolling* etc.


Wouldn't want to take the off topic banter off topic or use too many emoticons then eh?


----------



## bobby

Why don't you just wait for someone to flag a post rather than watch us like a hawk?

Or circling vulture :whistling2:


----------



## purplekitten

bobby sssh :bash::lol2:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> bobby sssh :bash::lol2:


I know,shhh don't speak, you'll get a ban.....

It's a total joke!


----------



## purplekitten

I dont want you to get banned


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> I dont want you to get banned


Neither do I but people are leaving the forum because of one member, it's not fair


----------



## My plague

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> The dark lord can have my left nut!


Jeez, I'm suprised I still have a left nut. The amount of times the poor little guy has been hit I really don't know why he hasn't tried to crawl back up.
...
..Oh god.


----------



## wohic

Bobby if you keep having snide pops at the moderators instead of respecting their decisions you will be banned, simple as that.
If you dont like it here then find yourself another forum, odd how we have many thousand regular members who log on on a regular basis yet its always the same 'select' few who have issues or cant help but moan/troll/snipe , we have rules, you break them expect to be warned, continue to break them and expect a ban, the rules are simple.


Oh and by the way if any members have an issue with this post or other moderators I suggest you report the post or go straight to T-Bo with any complaints as as soon as I see any crap on the forum I am just going to remove it, your membership on RFUK is a privilege, its not a right, and some people would do well to remember that.


----------



## bobby

wohic said:


> Bobby if you keep having snide pops at the moderators instead of respecting their decisions you will be banned, simple as that.
> If you dont like it here then find yourself another forum, odd how we have many thousand regular members who log on on a regular basis yet its always the same 'select' few who have issues or cant help but moan/troll/snipe , we have rules, you break them expect to be warned, continue to break them and expect a ban, the rules are simple.
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way if any members have an issue with this post or other moderators I suggest you report the post or go straight to T-Bo with any complaints as as soon as I see any crap on the forum I am just going to remove it, your membership on RFUK is a privilege, its not a right, and some people would do well to remember that.


I don't have a problem with the Mods, they do a great job, my issue is with one member and I've spoken to t-bo.

I would like to point out that loads of members have an issue in this *section*, they're just too scared to say anything. I love this forum, hence the reason I pay to use it.

There is a problem on this section and simply banning anyone who says anything isn't going to help.


----------



## My plague

Edited. I'm scared of wohic


----------



## purplekitten

I'm getting a corn snake tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## My plague

purplekitten said:


> I'm getting a corn snake tomorrow :2thumb:


SHH!
Wohic! :gasp:
Even though I'm still getting that boa.
It's a nice 'red tail' (in '' because I've only been told it's a red tail) with a 6L x 3.5D x 4H viv! :mf_dribble: And I'm only paying a small amount for the viv  I love knowing people :lol2:


----------



## wohic

bobby said:


> I don't have a problem with the Mods, they do a great job, my issue is with one member and I've spoken to t-bo.
> 
> I would like to point out that loads of members have an issue in this *section*, they're just too scared to say anything. I love this forum, hence the reason I pay to use it.
> 
> There is a problem on this section and simply banning anyone who says anything isn't going to help.


Cant say I have seen an increase in people being banned and certainly have not seen any unjust banning..In fact unless its a spammer, no one mod ever takes the choice to ban someone without a discussion with other MODs , the only way that could possibly happen is through an accumulation of infraction points leading to a temporary ban.............


----------



## purplekitten

My plague said:


> SHH!
> Wohic! :gasp:


 

Wohic is harmless :lol2:


----------



## wohic

My plague said:


> Edited. I'm scared of wohic


lol I can see edited posts


----------



## bobby

wohic said:


> Cant say I have seen an increase in people being banned and certainly have not seen any unjust banning..In fact unless its a spammer, no one mod ever takes the choice to ban someone without a discussion with other MODs , the only way that could possibly happen is through an accumulation of infraction points leading to a temporary ban.............


Which is where the problem lies, he hands out way too many infractions for stupid things.

Like taking your own thread off topic (barely) and making threads that are covered by a sticky (even if it isn't really).


----------



## purplekitten

wohic said:


> lol I can see edited posts


 
:gasp: can you *never editing a post again* :lol2:


----------



## bobby

Another thing worth ponting out is the fact that we are in an off topic chat thread.

I made one of these and it was deleted, clearly because of some personal grudge, not very professional.....


----------



## wohic

I have no problem with an off topic chat thread, most subsections have them , I happen to get cheesed off with threads 'wandering' off in the wrong direction though, for example if someone posts a question and it then turns in to several members flirting or discussing what they had for tea.. its unnecessary, and I personally would edit and send pms to those involved, if they ignored my polite pm then warnings or infractions would be dished out....... as I have already said rules is rules.
I guess we are like football Refs in that we are always going to annoy some people with our decisions and the way we choose to deal with things, but to be blunt and frank, thats tough


----------



## bobby

wohic said:


> I have no problem with an off topic chat thread, most subsections have them , I happen to get cheesed off with threads 'wandering' off in the wrong direction though, for example if someone posts a question and it then turns in to several members flirting or discussing what they had for tea.. its unnecessary, and I personally would edit and send pms to those involved, if they ignored my polite pm then warnings or infractions would be dished out....... as I have already said rules is rules.
> I guess we are like football Refs in that we are always going to annoy some people with our decisions and the way we choose to deal with things, but to be blunt and frank, thats tough


Mate I agree with you 100%
Please watch this section!

Also the thread I made was literally an off topic thread, it had no other purpose.


----------



## bobby

BTW, what about the *OP* taking a thread off topic *after* the question has been answered?


----------



## purplekitten

why would they want to?


----------



## wohic

bobby said:


> BTW, what about the *OP* taking a thread off topic *after* the question has been answered?



still would take more than the OP to have a conversation :whistling2:


----------



## GRB

bobby said:


> Another thing worth ponting out is the fact that we are in an off topic chat thread.
> 
> I made one of these and it was deleted, clearly because of some personal grudge, not very professional.....


It was deleted because at the time it was felt an off topic was simply taking the mickey, especially after already being warned several times about veering off topic wildly. 

The second instance had more interest from more members so was allowed to stay. You seem to forget however that that infraction was for continued off topic threads and spamming, not just one incident.


----------



## bobby

GRB said:


> It was deleted because at the time it was felt an off topic was simply taking the mickey, especially after already being warned several times about veering off topic wildly.
> 
> The second instance had more interest from more members so was allowed to stay. You seem to forget however that that infraction was for continued off topic threads and spamming, not just one incident.


I made one off topic thread and it was made because you said we were going off topic in someone elses thread (even though the OP seemed to approve)

Don't try and pretend it wasn't personal.


----------



## bobby

wohic said:


> still would take more than the OP to have a conversation :whistling2:


Yes but then the OP surely wouldn't mind if it was them who initiated the conversation.....


----------



## GRB

bobby said:


> I made one off topic thread and it was made because you said we were going off topic in someone elses thread (even though the OP seemed to approve)
> 
> Don't try and pretend it wasn't personal.


It really wasn't, it seems you want to make it personal however, regardless of what anyone says to explain it to you.


----------



## My plague

wohic said:


> lol I can see edited posts


 NO!!! :gasp:


----------



## bobby

GRB said:


> It really wasn't, it seems you want to make it personal however, regardless of what anyone says to explain it to you.


I don't need you to explain anything to me....


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

The mods best not close this thread down, or i will become a total nightmare :|


----------



## purplekitten

they have no reason to close it,


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> they have no reason to close it,


No reason that I can see, if this thread is closed or posts are deleted I will be pretty disappointed....


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

purplekitten said:


> they have no reason to close it,


No but of late i've seen a lot of threads closed as people have argued with them in these threads. 

But if they do close it then i will just make another, and so on


----------



## bobby

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> No but of late i've seen a lot of threads closed as people have argued with them in these threads.
> 
> But if they do close it then i will just make another, and so on


Careful, GRB has just warned against that, it's infraction worthy....


----------



## purplekitten

if they stopped arguing, it would solve everything :lol2:


----------



## GRB

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> No but of late i've seen a lot of threads closed as people have argued with them in these threads.
> 
> But if they do close it then i will just make another, and so on


_With them_? I can't recall nor find a deleted thread that was closed because of arguing with the mods. 

Usually threads are closed at the request of the OP or other users, especially if they are no longer relevent or are generating complaints / arguments.


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> if they stopped arguing, it would solve everything :lol2:


No-one is arguing....


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

bobby said:


> Careful, GRB has just warned against that, it's infraction worthy....



I really don't care, i don't want this thread closed so i will make more if they do close it


----------



## Athravan

At the end of the day at least 3 moderators have been actively responding to queries made in this forum about moderating and how / why we take the decisions / infractions / warnings and so on so forth. Bobby, you say you've also contacted T-bo, as we would always recommend for anyone disatisfied with their experiences with the moderators. What else do you want before you'll stop continuing to bring up a decision taken by the mods which you don't agree with? Sorry, but we really can't please everyone.

Constantly continuing to bring up the fact you're not happy with a moderator is not going to make the situation any better. We allowed the last remaining thread moaning about certain moderators to remain, and three of us took the time to answer the questions put to us about moderation there and the result was the creation of this thread, which was meant to be for fun banter and chit chat to like minded people, not the mod bashing thread.

You've made your point, publically, privately, and it seems, to the owner of the forums who will take action if he feels any of your infractions were unwarranted - surely that's enough?

Can't you just get back to enjoying the forums and perhaps try and leave any past problems behind?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Mods, sort it out then aint it? Ban the ones that are causing the trouble, and stop letting it get this far in the first place = problem solved


----------



## bobby

I haven't received a reply from t-bo and at this rate I'll be banned before I get a reply.

I agree with the other mods, from now on I will be keeping a copy of all message from GRB and forwarding them to all the mods, the worst part about this is the fact I liked him before he went nuts with his new found power...


----------



## My plague

purplekitten said:


> why would they want to?


 I have.
I made a thread about the bts countdown, bobby and ninjaa took the psis and siad it has been postponed 'til july ( they were only joking) and it went a bit off topic and I then edited a few posts and took the mickey out of bobby. I got an infraction about bad language which I didn't mind because I suppose it was. The worst must have been either prick or twat (Can I not get another infraction for saying this I'm purely making a point) and one (the same one) for going off topic on my own thread. Grrr. And I'm sure bobo knew it was a joke. And ninjaa got an infraction from that thread (I'm unsure why but I'm sure he'll be on n no time. and at the end of that my thread got deleted. Great.


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> I have.
> I made a thread about the bts countdown, bobby and ninjaa took the psis and siad it has been postponed 'til july ( they were only joking) and it went a bit off topic and I then edited a few posts and took the mickey out of bobby. I got an infraction about bad language which I didn't mind because I suppose it was. The worst must have been either prick or twat (Can I not get another infraction for saying this I'm purely making a point) and one (the same one) for going off topic on my own thread. Grrr. And I'm sure bobo knew it was a joke. And ninjaa got an infraction from that thread (I'm unsure why but I'm sure he'll be on n no time. and at the end of that my thread got deleted. Great.


Yeah, that was harsh but you shouldn't have swore.

I never got an infraction but i believe that's because GRB knows i would have kicked up a fuss with t-bo. I am sick of getting little messages and infractions for not sticking rigidly to the question at hand. This is a community, you can't have a sense of community if we are not allowed to laugh and joke.

if all we hear is "I recommend G.rosea" or "potting soil" then there is no point, may as well use google.

t-bo created this forum because he felt the others were too strict....


----------



## My plague

Wow. When I was writing that I left on page 62 :lol2:.

I'm cool 8)


----------



## Athravan

bobby said:


> I haven't received a reply from t-bo and at this rate I'll be banned before I get a reply.
> 
> I agree with the other mods, from now on I will be keeping a copy of all message from GRB and forwarding them to all the mods, the worst part about this is the fact I liked him before he went nuts with his new found power...


If you drop it or keep your discussion with the owner of the site who is the only person who can overturn infractions so the only person you need to speak to, you won't be banned. You've been warned now and if you're banned, it will be your own choice.


----------



## bobby

Athravan said:


> If you drop it or keep your discussion with the owner of the site who is the only person who can overturn infractions so the only person you need to speak to, you won't be banned. You've been warned now and if you're banned, it will be your own choice.


What does that mean?
I will be banned for saying I'm not happy?

I don't want my infractions taken away, I want this section to be more like the other sections....


----------



## My plague

bobby said:


> *Yeah, that was harsh but you shouldn't have swore.*
> 
> I never got an infraction but i believe that's because GRB knows i would have kicked up a fuss with t-bo. I am sick of getting little messages and infractions for not sticking rigidly to the question at hand. This is a community, you can't have a sense of community if we are not allowed to laugh and joke.
> 
> if all we hear is "I recommend G.rosea" or "potting soil" then there is no point, may as well use google.
> 
> t-bo created this forum because he felt the others were too strict....


Sorry buddy. No offence intended and I meant nothing of it.
But I know exactly what you mean about it being too strict with the rules and not being able to mess around a bit lately.

Also I'm gonna watch this thread for a bit. I'm saying no more


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> Sorry buddy. No offence intended and I meant nothing of it.
> But I know exactly what you mean about it being too strict with the rules and not being able to mess around a bit lately.


You didn't offend me at all :lol2:

You may have offended people if their kids read it though


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> Sorry buddy. No offence intended and I meant nothing of it.
> But I know exactly what you mean about it being too strict with the rules and not being able to mess around a bit lately.


You can have a laugh on the other sections, hence the reason I've not been in here as much. I still come on to ask the odd question but I tend to PM people or just google it....

it's a shame because this section was really good, had a better sense of community than the rest.....


----------



## My plague

bobby said:


> You didn't offend me at all :lol2:
> 
> You may have offended people if their kids read it though


 suppose :lol2:
Good job it was removed then


----------



## purplekitten

think my scorpion was peed off 









:whistling2:


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> suppose :lol2:
> Good job it was removed then


I think it's important for us to be able to have a laugh, what's the point in the friends list if we aren't allowed to talk to each other?

if all we did was answer questions about spiders it would be dull, here you get your answer and a bit of banter too :2thumb:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> think my scorpion was peed off
> image
> 
> :whistling2:


is that it's bum? :whistling2:


----------



## purplekitten

:gasp: NO :bash:


----------



## My plague

Back off topic TSS have a few new spidders in. baby obts juvie obts 2 others that I can't remember and a tailess whip scorpion (ew I don't like em :lol2


----------



## purplekitten

dont tell me that i had 2 orders arrive from them this morning :lol2:


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> Back off topic TSS have a few new spidders in. baby obts juvie obts 2 others that I can't remember and a tailess whip scorpion (ew I don't like em :lol2


They have GBB slings but I'm skint


----------



## My plague

*Phwaor!!*


----------



## My plague

bobby said:


> They have GBB slings but I'm skint


So am I for 8 days:lol2:


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> So am I for 8 days:lol2:


6 days 8)


----------



## purplekitten

im not skint, which im suprised about :lol2:


----------



## Athravan

> I haven't received a reply from t-bo and at this rate I'll be banned before I get a reply.
> 
> I agree with the other mods, from now on I will be keeping a copy of all message from GRB and forwarding them to all the mods, the worst part about this is the fact I liked him before he went nuts with his new found power...





bobby said:


> What does that mean?
> I will be banned for saying I'm not happy?
> 
> I don't want my infractions taken away, I want this section to be more like the other sections....


You will end up getting infractions if you continue to disrupt threads and harrass moderators by making insulting comments about them because you are unhappy with the actions they take. You are welcome to leave constructive feedback in the Forum Help & Suggestions forum or by PMing any moderator or T-bo.

You feel you have been personally targetted by a moderator because you received infractions by the same moderator and you took this up with T-bo. Yet you are publically targetting this moderator and making it clear that you have a personal problem with them. Moderators are here to do their jobs and not be harrassed or insulted by people who do not agree with them.

You can refer to this thread for more information on that - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/169883-ot-rules-forum-moderation.html

In particular this section written by T-bo



> It should be remembered that there are always good reasons behind the actions we take, we do not take them lightly and make most decisions as a group. It should also be remembered that there are two sides to every story, however, we choose not to 'spill the beans' in public to the forum about what a user has done to earn their punishment. If you disagree with a Moderators decision please feel free to PM the moderator or myself so the matter can be looked at. Please be aware that making a thread ranting about a moderators actions, when most likely you do not know the facts, will see the thread closed and action taken against you for disruption. If you want to be a hater, thats fine... just do it else where!


All infractions are reported to all moderators (including T-bo), including the message the moderator sends you and the post it's relevant to. That means every single decision can be seen by the group and we can discuss. A personal vendetta, as you keep complaining, would very easily stand out to the moderators. You do not need to keep a copy of infractions and forward them, we all saw them as they were issued, and have permanent records.

I think that makes it pretty clear. Obviously you won't be banned for not being happy but you could receive infractions or have threads closed/deleted if you continue to use them for mod bashing rather than sticking to the correct channels for airing your grievances. 

So I will depart now if there are no further questions, and get back to letting you guys enjoy your chit chat and I hope this has made it clearer and there won't be any more "personal" issues with moderators here  I'd really like to stay out of this thread now if possible, but anyone can feel free to PM me if they have queries about moderation or rules :no1:


----------



## bobby

He may be able to see them but he doesn't have to OK them.....

The thread you directed me to has no relevance here.

I will only use the correct channels from now on, even if I am ignored....


----------



## GRB

bobby said:


> *He may be able to see them but he doesn't have to OK them.....*
> 
> The thread you directed me to has no relevance here.
> 
> I will only use the correct channels from now on, even if I am ignored....


He would simply overturn them if he were to disagree...

Also:



t-bo said:


> We provide RFUK as a fun place to talk about pets and reptiles, get help and learn. If you want to chat about crap we have a place for that too. Continually and deliberately taking threads in the help section off topic is not welcomed, particularly with subject matter that is not suitable for children. While we have never blinked an eye at the odd stuff that crops up here or there consistently disrupting peoples help threads is NOT ok. There is a place for everything, use it and there will be no problems.


 
: victory:


----------



## My plague

bobby said:


> 6 days 8)


 I counted 9 :|


----------



## bobby

GRB said:


> He would simply overturn them if he were to disagree...
> 
> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : victory:


He doesn't have to read them and the second bit wasn't necessary : victory:


----------



## My plague

So has it died then? :lol2:


----------



## SkinheadOi85

just skim reading who or what has died???x


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> I have.
> I made a thread about the bts countdown, bobby and ninjaa took the psis and siad it has been postponed 'til july ( they were only joking) and it went a bit off topic and I then edited a few posts and took the mickey out of bobby. I got an infraction about bad language which I didn't mind because I suppose it was. The worst must have been either prick or twat (Can I not get another infraction for saying this I'm purely making a point) and one (the same one) for going off topic on my own thread. Grrr. And I'm sure bobo knew it was a joke. And ninjaa got an infraction from that thread (I'm unsure why but I'm sure he'll be on n no time. and at the end of that my thread got deleted. Great.


the infraction was pretty vague 
i only made 2 posts that were not answering your question then the rest of my posts was me asking you what you were planning to get but yet i got an infraction 
most of the infractions i have received in the past i agree i deserved hem but this one i didnt and i barely even went off-topic 

and i dont think my plague should get an infraction for going slightly off-topic on his own bloody thread


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> *Phwaor!!*


i have been eyeing up this badboy


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i have been eyeing up this badboy


 Nice eh? I want :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

cant beleive my h.gigas sling is dead already i only had it 3 bloody days
sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> the infraction was pretty vague
> i only made 2 posts that were not answering your question then the rest of my posts was me asking you what you were planning to get but yet i got an infraction
> most of the infractions i have received in the past i agree i deserved hem but this one i didnt and i barely even went off-topic
> 
> and i dont think my plague should get an infraction for going slightly off-topic on his own bloody thread


And call me Ash 8)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> And call me Ash 8)


like from pokemon: victory:


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> cant beleive my h.gigas sling is dead already i only had it 3 bloody days
> sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 Ahh no!
How come?
My 'pede died the other day aswell :' (


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> Ahh no!
> How come?
> My 'pede died the other day aswell :' (


dont no temps were correct misted it 
even ate then just found it earlier on in a death curl


----------



## Lucky Eddie

So, do you reckon we can beat the Aussies in the T20 final?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Lucky Eddie said:


> So, do you reckon we can beat the Aussies in the T20 final?


with your luck eddie
sure we can


----------



## Lucky Eddie

Ninjaaa23 said:


> with your luck eddie
> sure we can


Betta go and do the lottery then.


----------



## gothling

mmmmm, what i would do if i won the lottery!


----------



## My plague

Are you on about football or somethin?
I don't get football :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> Are you on about football or somethin?
> I don't get football :lol2:


its something to do with people kicking a ball into a net of some sort


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> its something to do with people kicking a ball into a net of some sort


 Rreally?
Mmm strongbow :]


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> Rreally?
> Mmm strongbow :]


archerys all right


----------



## Theevilreddevil

Not long and the world cup will be with us so exciting:mf_dribble:


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> with your luck eddie
> sure we can


:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:2thumb:


bobby said:


> :lol2:


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :2thumb:


:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:whistling2:


bobby said:


> :whistling2:


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:


I think i just heard something, like a whistling or a swinging? :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> :lol2:





bobby said:


> :whistling2:





bobby said:


> I think i just heard something, like a whistling or a swinging? :whistling2:


i heard nothing
:whistling2:


----------



## My plague

noodles


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> boobies


simmer down

penis:whistling2:


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> simmer down
> 
> penis:whistling2:


 GRB! Ninjaa swore!!!
And he edited my post!! :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i can use the word penis if i like 

GRB doesnt mind 

bum


----------



## bobby

Penis is a scientific term 8)


----------



## My plague

biscuit


----------



## Ninjaaa23

potato pancakes
covered in brine











 ********** i made a swear


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> biscuit


We're on page 69 8)

FAIL


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> We're on page 69 8)
> 
> FAIL


70 
so FAIL


----------



## SkinheadOi85

i wanna be your sledgehammer, you better call my name!


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> 70
> so FAIL


I edited and added fail you jockey....


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> I edited and added fail you jockey....


not keen on horses


----------



## My plague

haha
doink


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> haha
> doink


boofters


----------



## Theevilreddevil




----------



## bobby

Theevilreddevil said:


> image


Indeed...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> Indeed...


:bash::whip:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Theevilreddevil said:


> image



I wouldn't say it's failed, it's done what it's meant to do. You get to talk about whatever you want without infractions for going off topic. Nearly 700 comments aint to bad either! Even if 600 of those are from bobby!


----------



## Theevilreddevil

haha just messin just fort i would share that pic... they should give us our own off topic sub forums


----------



## bobby

I hardly ever post, you forget I'm here....


----------



## Ninjaaa23

wonder were bobby is


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ninjaaa23 said:


> wonder were bobby is


Not to sure, but he only post twice a week so you have to look very carefully for him


----------



## bobby

Was helping Mythic look less gay....


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> Was helping Mythic look less gay....


thats not possible


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> thats not possible


He will have a new sig tomorrow


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> He will have a new sig tomorrow


yes of care bears doing each other up the bum bum


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yes of care bears doing each other up the bum bum


haha, maybe :whistling2:


----------



## My plague

Bahahahaha


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> Bahahahaha


yes?:whistling2:


----------



## bobby

You aren't talking about anything? :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> You aren't talking about anything? :lol2:


yes i am:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sam1993

boooo!

muhahaaaa


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Bloody flirts :|


----------



## bobby

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Bloody flirts :|


I'm sure Ninja would do you in a heartbeat


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Bloody flirts :|


what say me and you go spider huning down the dark empty woods


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> what say me and you go spider huning down the dark empty woods


Told you.....


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sam1993 said:


> boooo!
> 
> muhahaaaa


i agree m8
though i would say mwahuhu blaaaboo is much better


----------



## bobby

Is plague 12? :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> Is plague 12? :whistling2:


no 11
i watch him sleep sometimes:gasp:
his names ash l;ike from pokemon or hash


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> no 11
> i watch him sleep sometimes:gasp:
> his names ash l;ike from pokemon or hash


Seems I failed again then, sorry Ash : victory:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> Seems I failed again then, sorry Ash : victory:


ash ketchum


----------



## My plague

I just made a bts shopping list... :' (
I got £100...

Poecilotheria metallica 55
Poecilotheria formosa 5
Poecilotheria ornata 5
Poecilotheria rufilata 5
Theraposa apophysis 20
Heteroscodra maculata 5
Avicularia purpurea 5
Avicularia metallica 10
Avicularia minatrix 10
Psalmopoeus pulcher 5
Psalmopoeus reduncas 5
Haplopelma lividum 5
Brachypelma bohemi 10
Brachypelma auratum 15
Oh dear. 
£160 so far :' (
And I haven;t even got there yet!!
And that's excluding possible pedes and true spids pots etc.
Oh god! :lol2:


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ash ketchum


Ketchup :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## My plague

bobby said:


> Seems I failed again then, sorry Ash : victory:


 I ain't 11!! :lol2:


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> I ain't 11!! :lol2:


haha, 12?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> I just made a bts shopping list... :' (
> I got £100...
> 
> Poecilotheria metallica 55
> Poecilotheria formosa 5
> Poecilotheria ornata 5
> Poecilotheria rufilata 5
> Theraposa apophysis 20
> Heteroscodra maculata 5
> Avicularia purpurea 5
> Avicularia metallica 10
> Avicularia minatrix 10
> Psalmopoeus pulcher 5
> Psalmopoeus reduncas 5
> Haplopelma lividum 5
> Brachypelma bohemi 10
> Brachypelma auratum 15
> Oh dear.
> £160 so far :' (
> And I haven;t even got there yet!!
> And that's excluding possible pedes and true spids pots etc.
> Oh god! :lol2:


i think you should get me a few things while your there


----------



## bobby

Can you do me a favour?

If you see a Sericopelma rubronitens sling or juvi can you buy it and I'll buy it off you, will give you a bit extra for the hassle


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> Can you do me a favour?
> 
> If you see a Sericopelma rubronitens sling or juvi can you buy it and I'll buy it off you, will give you a bit extra for the hassle


same except diff ts


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> same except diff ts


This is different, I think that's the spider that bit spiderman....


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i think you should get me a few things while your there


I was about to say 'You're not coming!!?, How come!? :gasp:'
_Then_ I remembered you were all the way up in scotland :lol2:


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> I was about to say 'You're not coming!!?, How come!? :gasp:'
> _Then_ I remembered you were all the way up in scotland :lol2:


Sericopelma rubronitens?

I *need* one


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> This is different, I think that's the spider that bit spiderman....


im after a pokie and mybe few spids


----------



## My plague

bobby said:


> Sericopelma rubronitens?
> 
> I *need* one


 Well so far I'm £60 over my budget..
And what's so special about them? :gasp:


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im after a pokie and mybe few spids


 So am I


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> Well so far I'm £60 over my budget..
> And what's so special about them? :gasp:


nothing 
each to their own

i REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY want a juvie T.gigas


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> So am I


im after the pokie in your list:whistling2:


oh what spids you after


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> Well so far I'm £60 over my budget..
> And what's so special about them? :gasp:


I had one, it was awesome but it died when I was in hospital (broke my back and stuffs).

I believe it was from the first ever shipment to the UK.....


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> This is different, I think that's the spider that bit spiderman....


was a spider that bit him not a T


----------



## My plague

Twas the night before christmas


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> Twas the night before christmas


twen santa fell down the chimny and was burned alive on the open fire


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> twen santa fell down the chimny and was burned alive on the open fire


 Mmm.. roast din dins


----------



## bobby

Sericopelma rubronitens? :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> Mmm.. roast din dins


pokey true spids:whistling2:


----------



## My plague

Roast Din Dins :whistling2:


----------



## bobby

bobby said:


> Sericopelma rubronitens? :whistling2:


:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Ninjaaa23 said:


> pokey true spids:whistling2:


:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## My plague

My plague said:


> Roast Din Dins :whistling2:


 :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## My plague

Anyways
I'm going to bed.
Laterzz


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> Anyways
> I'm going to bed.
> Laterzz


night ash: victory:


----------



## Moosey

my head is killing me.


----------



## selina20

MissMoose said:


> my head is killing me.


Awww **hugs***

You going to the BTS Moosey?


----------



## Moosey

selina20 said:


> Awww **hugs***
> 
> You going to the BTS Moosey?


of course!


----------



## selina20

MissMoose said:


> of course!


Awesome lo . You can see my new grammie


----------



## purplekitten

i brought my ickle corn snake


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

purplekitten said:


> i brought my ickle corn snake
> image



Ohhh a cutie


----------



## bobby

he's a wee cracker, Okeetee?


----------



## selina20

Not to keen on corns they are a lil boring. I prefer my cali kings lol.


----------



## garlicpickle

he's cute, but I prefer my Aussie pythons and my gorgeous royal :flrt:


----------



## bobby

selina20 said:


> Not to keen on corns they are a lil boring. I prefer my cali kings lol.


You keep spiders and you think corns are boring? :hmm:


----------



## Moosey

purplekitten said:


> i brought my ickle corn snake
> image


oh lewk!! :flrt:


----------



## selina20

bobby said:


> You keep spiders and you think corns are boring? :hmm:


Yup lol . I got rid of our corn last year lol. Besides i dont just keep spiders lmao.


----------



## purplekitten

selina20 said:


> Not to keen on corns they are a lil boring. I prefer my cali kings lol.


 
its my 1st snake :bash: :lol2:well sort of, i had a yellow rat snake when i was 16 and i was scared of it :gasp:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> its my 1st snake :bash: :lol2:well sort of, i had a yellow rat snake when i was 16 and i was scared of it :gasp:


He's cool 

is he an Okeetee?


----------



## garlicpickle

I've got 5 Peruphasma schultei (black beauty sticks) in a tank on my desk, and they are all having a group hug :grouphug:


----------



## selina20

purplekitten said:


> its my 1st snake :bash: :lol2:well sort of, i had a yellow rat snake when i was 16 and i was scared of it :gasp:


My 1st snake was a cali lol


----------



## purplekitten

bobby said:


> He's cool
> 
> is he an Okeetee?


 
errr no i dont think it is, I forget because i left the shop quickly :blush:


----------



## purplekitten

garlicpickle said:


> I've got 5 Peruphasma schultei (black beauty sticks) in a tank on my desk, and they are all having a group hug :grouphug:


Awwww :flrt:




selina20 said:


> My 1st snake was a cali lol


1st snake i held was a 6ft male anaconda :gasp:


----------



## garlicpickle

purplekitten said:


> errr no i dont think it is, I forget because i left the shop quickly :blush:


why? didn't you pay for him?


----------



## purplekitten

pretty sure i paid for him :blush: i was tired after 3 hours sleep lol


----------



## bobby

I think he's an Okeetee, opinions folks?

You should ask in the snake section, he's nice anyway, if it's an Okeetee it will grow up to be awesome 

Here's my Amelanistic, his name's freckles :flrt:


----------



## purplekitten

i like that,


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> i like that,


Thanks


----------



## purplekitten

but dont show me any more, I'm not allowed to like any other snakes, im trying to prove my dad wrong and that i will just have 1 :lol2:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> but dont show me any more, I'm not allowed to like any other snakes, im trying to prove my dad wrong and that i will just have 1 :lol2:


haha 

Wait until you see the high white kings :flrt:


----------



## purplekitten

damn you :bash::lol2:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> damn you :bash::lol2:


:whistling2:

Dare you to google banana split king.....


----------



## purplekitten

do i look silly? :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> do i look silly? :lol2:


they actually exist l;ol
888 reptiles ahs them in im tempted


dwarf boas:no1:


----------



## Moosey

It's all about the morelia


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> do i look silly? :lol2:


----------



## My plague

Wha's goin homies 8)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> Wha's goin homies 8)


should be a sig quote me thinks
just realised it is 
legend8)


----------



## Moosey

Amuse me?


----------



## purplekitten

bobby said:


> image


 

:mf_dribble:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MissMoose said:


> Amuse me?


i would post a pic of me dressed as a ninja riding the aeroplane outside tescos
but i dont want to


----------



## Moosey

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i would post a pic of me dressed as a ninja riding the aeroplane outside tescos
> but i dont want to


you know you want to really


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MissMoose said:


> you know you want to really


ninjas dont reveale identity and all that bollocks 

have this instead


----------



## Moosey

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ninjas dont reveale identity and all that bollocks
> 
> have this instead
> image


love it, cheers!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Oh MissMoose


----------



## Moosey

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Oh MissMoose


yez? :whistling2:


----------



## My plague

Who likes my carebear 8)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> Who likes my carebear 8)


thats epic m8


----------



## purplekitten

me, its cute :whistling2:


----------



## Baldpoodle




----------



## Moosey

Baldpoodle said:


> image


love it!


----------



## mcluskyisms

As this is off topic banter, is it the devil to actually love the odd Bon Jovi song from off when you younger even though they look silly nowerdays????

Confused.com

:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

mcluskyisms said:


> As this is off topic banter, is it the devil to actually love the odd Bon Jovi song from off when you younger even though they look silly nowerdays????
> 
> Confused.com
> 
> :whistling2:


 im 18 and i enjoy a bit of bon jovi 
nothing wriong with it


----------



## mcluskyisms

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im 18 and i enjoy a bit of bon jovi
> nothing wriong with it



Well I watched a video of them doing Dead or Alive live and the Mrs f:censor:d off downstairs and Im a sleezy f:censor:r etc.....

Also would like to mention I was gutted for pompey today, very cruel result


----------



## Baldpoodle

mcluskyisms said:


> Well I watched a video of them doing Dead or Alive live and the Mrs f:censor:d off downstairs and Im a sleezy f:censor:r etc.....
> 
> Also would like to mention I was gutted for pompey today, very cruel result


I think it is a good thing that Portsmouth go down but I think they should also not take the parachute payments for relegated teams.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Baldpoodle said:


> I think it is a good thing that Portsmouth go down but I think they should also not take the parachute payments for relegated teams.


I think this also but would still of preferred that they won today....


----------



## Baldpoodle

mcluskyisms said:


> I think this also but would still of preferred that they won today....


I wish they had not sold us Distin as he is shyte.He is the type of player Liverpool should buy.


----------



## Baldpoodle




----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I'm a liverpool fan, and we only buy quality.


----------



## Kif

*Cough* Lucas *Cough*


----------



## Baldpoodle

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I'm a liverpool fan, and we only buy quality.


:lol2:
Are these two guys the new signings for the coming season!!!








W.T.F lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_




----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Baldpoodle said:


> :lol2:
> Are these two guys not the new signings for the coming season!!!
> image
> W.T.F lol


Those are our leak proof defence for next season!


----------



## brownj6709

Haha google imaged Avicularia sp. guyana and perthchickie's pickture is on the 1st page.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Things get even worse for us


----------



## bobby

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Things get even worse for us
> 
> image


I like it?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

bobby said:


> I like it?


It's awful! Not the design that's actually nice, but the sponsor! Who the hell is it? We've gone from carlsberg to this shit!


----------



## bobby

I thought you meant the bird :blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> I thought you meant the bird :blush:


plank


----------



## My plague

I've never really been into football. maybe I'll whatch this ultrs special event that everyone's going on about and see what happens. On a brighter note I just went up to check my wee regalis and it's shed again! I reckon it's a male because all of a sudden it's started to grow very fast. Also my regalis and fasciata always moulted about the same time (one, then the next day, the other) and when I tried to sex it's moult (the fasciata) it looked male which led me to think that the regalis was male and with this growth rate he probably is so hopefully the fasciata's a female. But just incase anyone have an af regalis or fasciata they're looking to breed I'd be happy to 50/50!! :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> I've never really been into football. maybe I'll whatch this ultrs special event that everyone's going on about and see what happens. On a brighter note I just went up to check my wee regalis and it's shed again! I reckon it's a male because all of a sudden it's started to grow very fast. Also my regalis and fasciata always moulted about the same time (one, then the next day, the other) and when I tried to sex it's moult (the fasciata) it looked male which led me to think that the regalis was male and with this growth rate he probably is so hopefully the fasciata's a female. But just incase anyone have an af regalis or fasciata they're looking to breed I'd be happy to 50/50!! :whistling2:


too on topic 
get out or show a pic of an old man doing a handstand


----------



## My plague

Best I could do ma'am :notworthy:


----------



## My plague




----------



## Ninjaaa23

acceptable you pass


----------



## My plague




----------



## My plague

OK now I need to go sit my stench trench on the throne of almight... schit


----------



## My plague




----------



## My plague




----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> image


i like 

im half way through photoshopping the care bear
its looking good


----------



## Stelios

I don't get that "stupid is and stupid does" picture?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Stelios said:


> I don't get that "stupid is and stupid does" picture?


well then your stupid:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> well then your stupid:whistling2::lol2:


 wned8:

I can't wait to see the care bear image :notworthy:


----------



## bobby

What you doing to the bear? :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> What you doing to the bear? :lol2:


all in good time my man


----------



## My plague

bobby said:


> What you doing to the bear? :lol2:


 Making sweet love to it : victory:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> Making sweet love to it : victory:


well that as well
not sweet love rough love


----------



## bobby

:lol2:


----------



## My plague




----------



## My plague




----------



## My plague




----------



## My plague




----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> image


Coolest pic ever?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

post count alert


----------



## My plague




----------



## My plague




----------



## My plague




----------



## My plague




----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> post count alert


Who, me?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> image





My plague said:


> image


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## My plague




----------



## Ninjaaa23

You Forgot The Blueberries Video


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> post count alert


 I dunno. It just seems more random to do it in sveral different posts.
No doubt someone will come along and delete all of our massages because we went off topic


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> I dunno. It just seems more random to do it in sveral different posts.
> No doubt someone will come along and delete all of our massages because we went off topic


defeats the purpose of aoff-topic thread lol
watch the bluberries vid its hilarious


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> You Forgot The Blueberries Video


Total win :no1:


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> You Forgot The Blueberries Video


 LMFAO!!!!! :no1::no1:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

blueberrys blueberrys
boof face like a cracked walnut


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> blueberrys blueberrys
> boof face like a cracked walnut


 The slow mo made me laugh :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> The slow mo made me laugh :lol2:


i actually pissed myself watching it
aint done that in a while


----------



## My plague

Anyone on here have a house of spiders enclosure?
I'm thinking of getting one for either me avic or miranda.. :hmm:


----------



## My plague

But just to keep off topic.





Here's a cat with a melon hat


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> Anyone on here have a house of spiders enclosure?
> I'm thinking of getting one for either me avic or miranda.. :hmm:


i got 2 the other day 
they are nice but i wouldnt shove my whole collection in them as would be too expensive so i only use the occasional hos enclosure


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i got 2 the other day
> they are nice but i wouldnt shove my whole collection in them as would be too expensive so i only use the occasional hos enclosure


Yeah I'm deffinitely gonna get one for when the metallica slings grows up 
And for Squishie


----------



## My plague

I'm going to bed anywayz
Night Rob (Rob? Robert? Paul?)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> Yeah I'm deffinitely gonna get one for when the metallica slings grows up
> And for Squishie


they are very pretty 
i jut shoved my avic and cambridgei in mine


----------



## purplekitten

good morning :flrt:


----------



## selina20

Morning kitten. Hows u??????


----------



## purplekitten

im ok, be even better if this cold would go away 

hows you?


----------



## selina20

purplekitten said:


> im ok, be even better if this cold would go away
> 
> hows you?


Im good thanks just getting things ready for the bts lol.


----------



## ducks

My plague said:


> But just to keep off topic.
> 
> Here's a cat with a melon hat
> 
> http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/4402/funnycate.jpg


I think it's a lime...


----------



## bobby

ducks said:


> I think it's a lime...


I think it's a helmet......


----------



## Ninjaaa23

ducks said:


> I think it's a lime...


shhhhhhhhhhhhh
you will upset him


----------



## selina20

Wooo the secret spiderling game is set up for the BTS


----------



## Stelios

What's the secret spiderling game?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

selina20 said:


> Wooo the secret spiderling game is set up for the BTS


that sounds amazing

does it involve innocent people and DWA spiders


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> that sounds amazing
> 
> does it involve innocent people and DWA spiders


haha

I'm picturing boxes with holes and some blindfolds :devil:


----------



## selina20

Ninjaaa23 said:


> that sounds amazing
> 
> does it involve innocent people and DWA spiders


Nope basically u buy each other a spiderling and not tell them what it is. Fist person to guess wins. Im doing it with my OH.


----------



## bobby

selina20 said:


> Nope basically u buy each other a spiderling and not tell them what it is. Fist person to guess wins. Im doing it with my OH.


:hmm:

Something fast and potent is surely the way to go though?


----------



## selina20

bobby said:


> :hmm:
> 
> Something fast and potent is surely the way to go though?


That just ruins it :whip::whip:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

selina20 said:


> Nope basically u buy each other a spiderling and not tell them what it is. Fist person to guess wins. Im doing it with my OH.


sounds good


wish i could go


----------



## selina20

Ninjaaa23 said:


> sounds good
> 
> 
> wish i could go


Whereabouts in Glasgow do u live???????


----------



## Ninjaaa23

selina20 said:


> Whereabouts in Glasgow do u live???????


near shettleston

thats not the problem I dont have much cash and i just bought a crap load of Ts and spids


----------



## selina20

Ninjaaa23 said:


> near shettleston
> 
> thats not the problem I dont have much cash and i just bought a crap load of Ts and spids


I was just asking because my step sons live in Glasgow so we go up there a couple of times a year lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

selina20 said:


> I was just asking because my step sons live in Glasgow so we go up there a couple of times a year lol


Do they go to Bts


----------



## purplekitten

wish i was going  few people wanting my chile rose pair but wanted to collect from there :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Ninjaaa23 said:


> Do they go to Bts


No lol they are only 7 and 3.

Gayle aka iisecondcreep is from Glasgow and shes going.


----------



## Moosey

I'M SO EXCITED!

BTS sooooooon :flrt:


----------



## selina20

MissMoose said:


> I'M SO EXCITED!
> 
> BTS sooooooon :flrt:


Hehehehe i cant wait. We get our hire car on thursday then travel upto my nans on the friday.

We should do a pub meet lol


----------



## bobby

missmoose said:


> i'm so excited!
> 
> Bts sooooooon :flrt:


i'm so excited!

Moosie's here!!


----------



## Moosey

selina20 said:


> Hehehehe i cant wait. We get our hire car on thursday then travel upto my nans on the friday.
> 
> We should do a pub meet lol


 Definately!


bobby said:


> i'm so excited!
> 
> Moosie's here!!


 I'm so excited!

Bobbys excited!!!:no1:


----------



## bobby

MissMoose said:


> Definately!
> 
> I'm so excited!
> 
> Bobbys excited!!!:no1:


:2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

What T or spid you guys most looking forward to getting

i would have loved a T.gigas juvie


----------



## purplekitten

bobby said:


> i'm so excited!
> 
> Moosie's here!!


 
oi dont i get a hello any more?


----------



## bobby

Can someone keep an eye out for any Sericopelma rubronitens slings or juvis for me?

I really want one 

I know there prob wont be any but it would be nice :2thumb:


----------



## Moosey

Ninjaaa23 said:


> What T or spid you guys most looking forward to getting
> 
> i would have loved a T.gigas juvie


I'm looking forward to getting a parabanana :flrt:

I looooooooooove lassies :mf_dribble:


purplekitten said:


> oi dont i get a hello any more?


 I'll hello you!

I'M SO EXCITED!
Purplekitten is here :flrt:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> oi dont i get a hello any more?


Aww I'm sorry kitten 

:grouphug:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> Can someone keep an eye out for any Sericopelma rubronitens slings or juvis for me?
> 
> I really want one
> 
> I know there prob wont be any but it would be nice :2thumb:


shameful m8
absolutely shameful:whip:


----------



## purplekitten

MissMoose said:


> I'll hello you!
> 
> I'M SO EXCITED!
> Purplekitten is here :flrt:


 thanks :lol2::flrt:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MissMoose said:


> I'm looking forward to getting a parabanana :flrt:
> 
> I looooooooooove lassies :mf_dribble:
> 
> I'll hello you!
> 
> I'M SO EXCITED!
> Purplekitten is here :flrt:


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> shameful m8
> absolutely shameful:whip:


I *NEED* one!!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> I *NEED* one!!!


u crack whore:whip:

na wouldnt mind a few spids myself:whistling2:


----------



## selina20

Iv ordered a G.grossa and some baboon slings lol.


----------



## Moosey

purplekitten said:


> thanks :lol2::flrt:


 How are you, lovely? 


Ninjaaa23 said:


> image


 like that but with more legs and teefs :no1:


----------



## bobby

bobby said:


> Can someone keep an eye out for any Sericopelma rubronitens slings or juvis for me?
> 
> I really want one
> 
> I know there prob wont be any but it would be nice :2thumb:


:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

just for you


MissMoose said:


> How are you, lovely?
> 
> like that but with more legs and teefs :no1:


----------



## selina20

Ninjaaa23 said:


> What T or spid you guys most looking forward to getting
> 
> i would have loved a T.gigas juvie


Iv got a sling lol. I love Taps they web their prey to their hides lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

selina20 said:


> Iv got a sling lol. I love Taps they web their prey to their hides lol.


i got 3 T.gigas slings lol
i just addore tappys:no1:


----------



## selina20

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i got 3 T.gigas slings lol
> i just addore tappys:no1:


I have a T.cupreus and T.purpureus too. Love how fast they grow lol.


----------



## Moosey

Ninjaaa23 said:


> image
> just for you


 wai thankyaw :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

selina20 said:


> I have a T.cupreus and T.purpureus too. Love how fast they grow lol.


Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates8)

i just love how fast they can web up the whole tank in 1 day lol


----------



## selina20

Ninjaaa23 said:


> Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates8)
> 
> i just love how fast they can web up the whole tank in 1 day lol


I got mine from Sven lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

selina20 said:


> I got mine from Sven lol.


will be getting a few things from him in a few months so hopefully he will have some


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Morning  

Good god ninja have you been here allnight!?!?


----------



## selina20

Ninjaaa23 said:


> will be getting a few things from him in a few months so hopefully he will have some


He should do lol.

Cant wait to see this G.grossa at the BTS


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Morning
> 
> Good god ninja have you been here allnight!?!?


didnt get to sleep last night 
so pretty much lol


----------



## Moosey

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Morning
> 
> Good god ninja have you been here allnight!?!?


 Hi... :blush:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ninjaaa23 said:


> didnt get to sleep last night
> so pretty much lol


Bloody hell you must be seeing the walls move :| 




MissMoose said:


> Hi... :blush:


Hello darling  x


----------



## Moosey

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Bloody hell you must be seeing the walls move :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello darling  x


 How you diddlin? :flrt:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

MissMoose said:


> How you diddlin? :flrt:


I'm ok darling not long woke up! Have to pop to a few places today to sort out a few things to send off tommorow. How're you? x


----------



## selina20

Pfft ignore me then Tim :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

selina20 said:


> Pfft ignore me then Tim :devil::devil::devil:


Lol i so have not :O You never spoke when i was doing my quotey thingy bob  x


----------



## Moosey

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I'm ok darling not long woke up! Have to pop to a few places today to sort out a few things to send off tommorow. How're you? x


 poorlysick


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

MissMoose said:


> poorlysick


To much to drink last night?  X


----------



## selina20

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol i so have not :O You never spoke when i was doing my quotey thingy bob  x


I was reading up and grossas and now im scared. Apparently they can get to 9 inch leg span and live upto the same age as a smithi.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

selina20 said:


> I was reading up and grossas and now im scared. Apparently they can get to 9 inch leg span and live upto the same age as a smithi.



That's a good thing though


----------



## selina20

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> That's a good thing though


Lol if you say so. I suppose it is for something thats a cross between a pulchra and an albop lol


----------



## Moosey

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> To much to drink last night?  X


 nope, tummy bug  hurts lots 


_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> That's a good thing though


 thats what i said! :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

MissMoose said:


> nope, tummy bug  hurts lots



Awww shall i come and give you some medicine?


----------



## Moosey

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Awww shall i come and give you some medicine?


 please


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

MissMoose said:


> please



On my way darling


----------



## purplekitten

i have a grossa :2thumb:


----------



## Moosey

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> On my way darling


 if you can find anything that stops this pain I will marry you here and now


----------



## bobby

MissMoose said:


> if you can find anything that stops this pain I will marry you here and now


He could always just help take your mind off it?


----------



## Moosey

bobby said:


> He could always just help take your mind off it?


there is no taking my mind off it, it's really bad


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

bobby said:


> He could always just help take your mind off it?



You're such a pervert! But yeah


----------



## purplekitten

:gasp:


----------



## Moosey

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You're such a pervert! But yeah


 :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## bobby

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You're such a pervert! But yeah


I knew we were on the same page :2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

MissMoose said:


> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:



Ooops hi darling  :flrt:


----------



## selina20

purplekitten said:


> i have a grossa :2thumb:


Its to add to my huge collection of grammies lol


----------



## purplekitten

just fed my collection and found 3 dead scorplings and a dead spiderling


----------



## Moosey

selina20 said:


> Its to add to my huge collection of grammies lol


 you have a huge collection of everything!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

purplekitten said:


> just fed my collection and found 3 dead scorplings and a dead spiderling



Oh no  Not a good night then!


----------



## Moosey

purplekitten said:


> just fed my collection and found 3 dead scorplings and a dead spiderling


 oh babe i'm sorry to hear that  xxxx


----------



## selina20

MissMoose said:


> you have a huge collection of everything!


No i dont lol. I have a few pets


----------



## bobby

that sucks kitten 

How big is your collection though?


----------



## purplekitten

my collection? i dont know :blush:
I have 50 tarantulas
all them scorpions in my signature and 4 praying mantids,
oh and a snake :2thumb:


----------



## Moosey

selina20 said:


> No i dont lol. I have a few pets


 well, between you and Mark you have everything ever!


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> my collection? i dont know :blush:
> I have 50 tarantulas
> all them scorpions in my signature and 4 praying mantids,
> oh and a snake :2thumb:


Not a bad survival rate TBF :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Right i think it's time i buggered off


----------



## purplekitten

bye tim

Yep guess so, just sad all the same


----------



## Moosey

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Right i think it's time i buggered off


 byeeeee xxx


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

MissMoose said:


> byeeeee xxx


See you later  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bobby

See ya Tim 



purplekitten said:


> bye tim
> 
> Yep guess so, just sad all the same


I know


----------



## My plague

Mornin' ladies


----------



## purplekitten

morning


----------



## My plague

ducks said:


> I think it's a lime...


It's not a lime 
It's a cat


----------



## My plague

purplekitten said:


> morning


 Sup 8)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> Sup 8)


shapnin


----------



## purplekitten

i have to go to work... on my day off!!! :whip:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> i have to go to work... on my day off!!! :whip:


haha:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> i have to go to work... on my day off!!! :whip:


You seem to say that alot, maybe you need a new job?


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> shapnin


 Is that my picture? ;]


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> Is that my picture? ;]


It was......


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> Is that my picture? ;]


yep


bobby said:


> It was......


and yep



hes baddass now


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep
> 
> and yep
> 
> 
> 
> hes baddass now


Almost looks like he's doing a Nazi salute :hmm:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> Almost looks like he's doing a Nazi salute :hmm:


well mybe he is


----------



## Ninjaaa23

yeah lugardi 
and murinus:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep
> 
> and yep
> 
> 
> 
> hes baddass now


 Hahaa nice


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

All i see when looking at this thread now is bears :'(


----------



## My plague

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> All i see when looking at this thread now is bears :'(


 Get your own! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

My plague said:


> Get your own! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


No way! I'm a mans man! 

I wouldn't mind a my little pony though....


----------



## My plague

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> No way! I'm a mans man!
> 
> I wouldn't mind a my little pony though....


 Now your talkin' :thumb:


----------



## purplekitten

My plague said:


> Get your own! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


your bear always reminds me of


Bring me Sunshine, in your smile,
Bring me Laughter, all the while,
In this world where we live, there should be more happiness,
So much joy you can give, to each brand new bright tomorrow,
Make me happy, through the years,
Never bring me, any tears,
Let your arms be as warm as the sun from up above,
Bring me fun, bring me sunshine, bring me love.
Bring me Sunshine, in your eyes,
Bring me rainbows, from the skies,
Life's too short to be spent having anything but fun,
We can be so content, if we gather little sunbeams,
Be light-hearted, all day long,
Keep me singing, happy songs,
Let your arms be as warm as the sun from up above,
Bring me fun, bring me sunshine, bring me love.


:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## purplekitten

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> No way! I'm a mans man!
> 
> I wouldn't mind a my little pony though....


 
here go

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e...LLS/my little evil pony/mylittleevilpony4.jpg


----------



## bobby

Hey kitten : victory:

You off tomorrow?


----------



## purplekitten

off tomorrow? hahaha i wish


----------



## My plague

Wtf!! :lol2:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> off tomorrow? hahaha i wish


Do you work everyday?


----------



## purplekitten

My plague said:


> Wtf!! :lol2:


the song or evil pony? lol



bobby said:


> Do you work everyday?


feels like it but no :lol2:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> the song or evil pony? lol
> 
> 
> 
> feels like it but no :lol2:


You seem to always have work....

I worked everyday for a few months last year, 11 hour shifts too......


----------



## purplekitten

i was off saturday, but wasnt much of a day off cos i finished at 6am!

off Tuesday :2thumb:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> i was off saturday, but wasnt much of a day off cos i finished at 6am!
> 
> off Tuesday :2thumb:


Still pretty rough then, you mind it?


----------



## purplekitten

I hate it, the moneys crap, the hours are crap, the one day off is even crapper!!! :bash:

moan over


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> I hate it, the moneys crap, the hours are crap, the one day off is even crapper!!! :bash:
> 
> moan over


Awww


----------



## purplekitten

im gonna go bed now, night :flrt:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> im gonna go bed now, night :flrt:


Me too, night x


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i enjoyed it aswell
> i stayed for the credits lol cant beat acdc


AC-DC ARE SIHT!!! :devil:
Also I think I'm gonna follow the trend and Psis off upstairs to bed


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> AC-DC ARE SIHT!!! :devil:
> Also I think I'm gonna follow the trend and Psis off upstairs to bed


Don't be a plank, who do you listen to?
Journey? :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Can't beat a bit of Blur


----------



## My plague

bobby said:


> Don't be a plank, who do you listen to?
> Journey? :lol2:


 Journey are amazing!!
Glee done thier song up the ass without lube


_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Can't beat a bit of Blur


 Blur suck.. I think :lol2:


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> Journey are amazing!!
> Glee done thier song up the ass without lube
> 
> Blur suck.. I think :lol2:


Both of those comments are equally stupid.....


----------



## My plague

bobby said:


> Both of those comments are equally stupid.....


Not as stupid as your face :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## My plague

And Why? Journey are great


----------



## My plague

YEAH!!
I made page 100 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> Not as stupid as your face :Na_Na_Na_Na:





My plague said:


> And Why? Journey are great





My plague said:


> YEAH!!
> I made page 100 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Please read the above comments and realise that you are a dumbass :lol2:

Night mate


----------



## My plague

bobby said:


> Please read the above comments and realise that you are a dumbass :lol2:
> 
> Night mate


 What I say? :whistling2:
Night Jeff


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

bobby, you've made over 300 comments today :|


----------



## My plague

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> bobby, you've made over 300 comments today :|


 Did he? :lol2:
How!!
There isn't 300 things to talk about on here!!!


----------



## purplekitten

My plague said:


> Did he? :lol2:
> How!!
> There isn't 300 things to talk about on here!!!


 
yes there is... if you're bobby :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Heya how is everyone this morning?????????


----------



## brownj6709

Tim mate your C. salei slings you got off halchyon have you had any 'cop it' so far ? i bought 3, 2 died on account of our postie and the last one went this morning im utterly gutted as ive been after one for a while now? :bash:


----------



## bobby

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> bobby, you've made over 300 comments today :|





purplekitten said:


> yes there is... if you're bobby :lol2:


One day you too could be as awesome as me 8)


----------



## purplekitten

bobby said:


> One day you too could be as awesome as me 8)


 
i already am but i work so dont get time to reply to every one :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

brownj6709 said:


> Tim mate your C. salei slings you got off halchyon have you had any 'cop it' so far ? i bought 3, 2 died on account of our sh*t postie and the last one went this morning im utterly gutted as ive been after one for a while now? :bash:


2 of mine died as well m8
just the 1 now


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ninjaaa23 said:


> 2 of mine died as well m8
> just the 1 now



Well done ninja 1000th comment! 

And yeah i've lost two out of four, it's mostly due to size etc as it aint easy rearing anything that size


----------



## brownj6709

its a bit gutting


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

brownj6709 said:


> its a bit gutting


Yeah mate it aint good  Trouble is with a lot of true spiders is there stupidly small and hard to feed, but normally if you can get them feeding you shouldn't have to much of a problem


----------



## Ninjaaa23

brownj6709 said:


> its a bit gutting


v cheeseman has some if your interested in more


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ninjaaa23 said:


> v cheeseman has some if your interested in more



Hers are probally the same size, and she's double the price!


----------



## artfulldodger

*breeding info needed*

Hi everyone...
just joined today, so dont know if this is the right place for this question...

We have 2 hermans female (i think) tortoises about 6 years old, they have just laid 4 eggs (obviously infertile) but healthy & happy and did the same last year, (is this normal) ???
Now a friend has a male horsefield, i wondered if it would be possible to try and breed ??

Any info would would be of help....
so i ask the people who know ...

Regards ... Roger


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Hers are probally the same size, and she's double the price!


she has some moves though


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

artfulldodger said:


> Hi everyone...
> just joined today, so dont know if this is the right place for this question...
> 
> We have 2 hermans female (i think) tortoises about 6 years old, they have just laid 4 eggs (obviously infertile) but healthy & happy and did the same last year, (is this normal) ???
> Now a friend has a male horsefield, i wondered if it would be possible to try and breed ??
> 
> Any info would would be of help....
> so i ask the people who know ...
> 
> Regards ... Roger


Lol nope! 100% wrong setion  

Reason 1. You need to ideally start up a new thread with a question in! 2. This is the spiders and inverts section  You need the shelled section : victory:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

artfulldodger said:


> Hi everyone...
> just joined today, so dont know if this is the right place for this question...
> 
> We have 2 hermans female (i think) tortoises about 6 years old, they have just laid 4 eggs (obviously infertile) but healthy & happy and did the same last year, (is this normal) ???
> Now a friend has a male horsefield, i wondered if it would be possible to try and breed ??
> 
> Any info would would be of help....
> so i ask the people who know ...
> 
> Regards ... Roger


turtle section my good man
Shelled - Turtles & Tortoise - Reptile Forums


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ninjaaa23 said:


> she has some moves though


Don't talk about her as if she's a sexual goddess please :|


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Don't talk about her as if she's a sexual goddess please :|


:lol2:
does it create a disturbance in your force


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :lol2:
> does it create a disturbance in your force


I doubt i could think about it without vomit popping up into my mouth


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I doubt i could think about it without vomit popping up into my mouth


true therem8

seen the pic of moosey, i would too


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ninjaaa23 said:


> true therem8
> 
> seen the pic of moosey, i would too


Yeah she's not bad is she, wonder where she is...


----------



## purplekitten

:neutral:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> :neutral:


would you?


----------



## purplekitten

errrrrrrrm :gasp:


----------



## Animalmadness

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol nope! 100% wrong setion
> 
> Reason 1. You need to ideally start up a new thread with a question in! 2. This is the spiders and inverts section  You need the shelled section : victory:


 I bet if someone had done that in the shelled section they would have been killed to death by now :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> errrrrrrrm :gasp:


take it thats a yes then


----------



## purplekitten

Ninjaaa23 said:


> take it thats a yes then


 :lol2:

my snakey ate today :mf_dribble::2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> :lol2:
> 
> my snakey ate today :mf_dribble::2thumb:


my bearded dragon keeps trying to eat my avic;(

by that i mean he keeps eyeing it up and trying to climb pn top of his iv 

but yeah to the snakey


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Animalmadness said:


> I bet if someone had done that in the shelled section they would have been killed to death by now :lol2:



Yeah we are quite a nice section :whistling2:


----------



## purplekitten

thanks for the pm tim, i sneakily changed it


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

purplekitten said:


> thanks for the pm tim, i sneakily changed it



Ohhh yeah clever girl


----------



## purplekitten

hehehe


its nearly that time again  i dont wanna go work :devil:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> hehehe
> 
> 
> its nearly that time again  i dont wanna go work :devil:


u always start work this late
i feel sorry for you


----------



## Moosey

Afternoon Kitten, Ninja, Tim :flrt: xxx


----------



## purplekitten

Ninjaaa23 said:


> u always start work this late
> i feel sorry for you


I work 6pm until whenever 


MissMoose said:


> Afternoon Kitten, Ninja, Tim :flrt: xxx


 
afternoon


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MissMoose said:


> Afternoon Kitten, Ninja, Tim :flrt: xxx


noon:flrt:


purplekitten said:


> I work 6pm until whenever
> 
> 
> 
> afternoon


awwwww i could turn that frown upside down


----------



## purplekitten

how cute is that :flrt:


----------



## Moosey

how is everyone? x


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MissMoose said:


> how is everyone? x


how is you doing:flrt:


----------



## Moosey

Ninjaaa23 said:


> how is you doing:flrt:


I'm alright thanks babe, You trekking to the BTS? :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MissMoose said:


> I'm alright thanks babe, You trekking to the BTS? :2thumb:


no
but got about 5 Ts and 5 spids this week so all is well


----------



## TEENY

Hullo spider peepoos 
Did you have a nice birthday missy moosie ?? I seen you prezzie from Emma it is so cute


----------



## Moosey

TEENY said:


> Hullo spider peepoos
> Did you have a nice birthday missy moosie ?? I seen you prezzie from Emma it is so cute


beautiful i'nt she? :flrt:


----------



## TEENY

MissMoose said:


> beautiful i'nt she? :flrt:


Emma or the spid ???
lol
It sure is, it looks strokable 
Did you get the little parcel i sent you ?? Sorry there wasn't a lot in it that was the only size padded one i had 
Cookie bars had to do too as there was no room for homemade ones 
Next time


----------



## Moosey

TEENY said:


> Emma or the spid ???
> lol
> It sure is, it looks strokable
> Did you get the little parcel i sent you ?? Sorry there wasn't a lot in it that was the only size padded one i had
> Cookie bars had to do too as there was no room for homemade ones
> Next time


it was from you?
yay! I've munched through most of it!


----------



## TEENY

MissMoose said:


> it was from you?
> yay! I've munched through most of it!


Yus lol
I did say i would send bikkies and sweeties to make you happy lol


----------



## Moosey

TEENY said:


> Yus lol
> I did say i would send bikkies and sweeties to make you happy lol


you made me happy  fankyooooo


----------



## TEENY

MissMoose said:


> you made me happy  fankyooooo


Glad it cheered you up i hate to see anyone sad


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

TEENY said:


> Glad it cheered you up i hate to see anyone sad



I'm sad, send me gifts :|


----------



## Moosey

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I'm sad, send me gifts :|


I could try and fit in a padded envelope?:flrt:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

MissMoose said:


> I could try and fit in a padded envelope?:flrt:


Wouldn't a car be easier?


----------



## Moosey

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Wouldn't a car be easier?


Theres no point coming to see you until current issues have been resovled, sorry!

I could make you a cardboard cut out instead? :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ok make it a good one


----------



## Moosey

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Ok make it a good one


I'll airbrish it and everything!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

MissMoose said:


> I'll airbrish it and everything!



And spray some of your scent on there


----------



## mcluskyisms

dudes....

get a room.........

:whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

mcluskyisms said:


> dudes....
> 
> get a room.........
> 
> :whistling2:



Oneday we shall :|


----------



## Moosey

mcluskyisms said:


> dudes....
> 
> get a room.........
> 
> :whistling2:


i wish!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

MissMoose said:


> i wish!


Me too


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Me too


well
SURPRISE SURPRISE
:lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ninjaaa23 said:


> well
> SURPRISE SURPRISE
> :lol2:


SHUSH! Were having a moment :flrt:<3


----------



## Moosey

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> SHUSH! Were having a moment :flrt:<3


not anymore :whip:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> SHUSH! Were having a moment :flrt:<3


i was being cilla blcak 
you know blind date 
me trying to get you 2 together
*sigh*


----------



## Moosey

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i was being cilla blcak
> you know blind date
> me trying to get you 2 together
> *sigh*


bless ya :flrt:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

MissMoose said:


> not anymore :whip:



We so are having a moment! Now just accept it


----------



## Moosey

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> We so are having a moment! Now just accept it


we *were* but mr ninja ruined it :hmph:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

MissMoose said:


> we *were* but mr ninja ruined it :hmph:


He's Scottish what did you expect


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> He's Scottish what did you expect


sowwy


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ninjaaa23 said:


> sowwy
> image



That is so gay! NEVER use it again!


----------



## Moosey

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> He's Scottish what did you expect


hey, my wife is scottish!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

MissMoose said:


> hey, my wife is scottish!


You mean i get two of you for the price of one!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> That is so gay! NEVER use it again!


dont be sauch a meany or i will i will





















set the DWA folk on you


----------



## bobby

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> He's Scottish what did you expect


:whip:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ninjaaa23 said:


> dont be sauch a meany or i will i will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set the DWA folk on you



Lol you've seen my one man Vs DWA section then?


----------



## Moosey

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You mean i get two of you for the price of one!?!?!?!?!?!


No, she's a gay  sorry


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol you've seen my one man Vs DWA section then?


yep lol
i agree with your argument m8
just didnt step in as i like my bollocks were they are


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

MissMoose said:


> No, she's a gay  sorry


Do i still get to watch?:|


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MissMoose said:


> No, she's a gay  sorry


LMAO
dont know why i find this funny


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep lol
> i agree with your argument m8
> just didnt step in as i like my bollocks were they are


Link?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

MissMoose said:


> No, she's a gay  sorry





Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep lol
> i agree with your argument m8
> just didnt step in as i like my bollocks were they are



Lol i often pop in there to tell them my thoughts! They actually think there better than normal people because they have a license!!! Well they can suck my ball sack! I'll make sure they hate me


----------



## Moosey

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Do i still get to watch?:|


possibly, you may have to hide convincingly


----------



## My plague

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> He's Scottish what did you expect


 :whip:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

bobby said:


> Link?



Nooooo bobby! Else they will think it's more than me having a war with them and report this section :| There touchy swines!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

MissMoose said:


> possibly, you may have to hide convincingly



I'll hide! And i'll try not to groan :|


----------



## selina20

Heya how is everyone tonight???


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I'll hide! And i'll try not to groan :|










:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

selina20 said:


> Heya how is everyone tonight???


very off topicy

found a T.Gigas juvie:no1:


----------



## Moosey

selina20 said:


> Heya how is everyone tonight???


alright thanks babe, hows you? Get Ewan to sleep in the end? xxx


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ninjaaa23 said:


> image:whistling2:


Something you wish to tell me?:|


----------



## selina20

Ninjaaa23 said:


> very off topicy
> 
> found a T.Gigas juvie:no1:


I found several P.pulcher slings 



MissMoose said:


> alright thanks babe, hows you? Get Ewan to sleep in the end? xxx


Im tired lol. Yea he did when it was dinner time so had 2 wake him up :bash:


----------



## daftlassieEmma

MissMoose said:


> possibly, you may have to hide convincingly





_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I'll hide! And i'll try not to groan :|


 i'd have you found, out and chained up like Hellraiser's Uncle Frank in minutes


----------



## bobby

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Nooooo bobby! Else they will think it's more than me having a war with them and report this section :| There touchy swines!


I got bored....
I respect the guys in there but they really are a bit elitist....

I also have no doubt that I could learn to handle those animals just as well as them if I wanted to.....

I am also willing to bet none of them would help me train a 6 year old Rotti with a bad attitude and a weight advantage.....


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Something you wish to tell me?:|


will stop you groaning 

how was there something in particular you wanted to hear:whistling2:


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> will stop you groaning
> 
> *how* was there something in particular you wanted to hear:whistling2:


You meant why, Scottish accent coming out there  :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ninjaaa23 said:


> will stop you groaning
> 
> how was there something in particular you wanted to hear:whistling2:


Sorry, i thought you wanted to tell me you were a homosexual


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Sorry, i thought you wanted to tell me you were a homosexual


i can be for half your collection tim


tis true bobbles im scottish8)


----------



## My plague

I'm watching resident evil


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> I'm watching resident evil


#im watching you watch resident evil#


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> #im watching you watch resident evil#


 I'm watching you watch me watch resident evil


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> I'm watching you watch me watch resident evil


lol


your sig takes up like 5 pages lol
thats against the rules

rfuk police will be at your door


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> *your sig takes up like 5 pages lol*
> thats against the rules
> 
> rfuk police will be at your door


make that up yourself?
Bit like those carebears :whistling2:


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> your sig takes up like 5 pages lol
> thats against the rules
> 
> rfuk police will be at your door


 But I'm foreign so I'm aloud it


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> But I'm foreign so I'm aloud it


cow poo
get it shrunk


Anus


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> make that up yourself?
> Bit like those carebears :whistling2:


carebears were mythic dawns so dont gee me yar pish


----------



## selina20

I was watching Exorcist till i got bored lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

selina20 said:


> I was watching Exorcist till i got bored lol


you shouldnt be watching tv 
you should be on here 

AT ALL TIMES


----------



## bobby

Yeah your right, we owe it all to Mythic :lol2:

I liked that one you coloured in :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> Yeah your right, we owe it all to Mythic :lol2:
> 
> I liked that one you coloured in :whistling2:


what 1 is that m8


----------



## selina20

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you shouldnt be watching tv
> you should be on here
> 
> AT ALL TIMES


Lol i would if the thread was more interesting.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

selina20 said:


> Lol i would if the thread was more interesting.


even though it was aimed at us stupid folk
i lol'd:lol2:

what off-topicyness should we discuss then


----------



## selina20

Ninjaaa23 said:


> even though it was aimed at us stupid folk
> i lol'd:lol2:
> 
> what off-topicyness should we discuss then


Aardvarks


----------



## My plague

I'm playing bass


----------



## bobby

selina20 said:


> Aardvarks


There's a section for that though :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

selina20 said:


> Aardvarks



i love how Aardvarks are so Aardvarky

on a more serious note DID YOU KNOW
The *Aardvark* (_Orycteropus afer_) (afer: from Africa) is a medium-sized, burrowing, nocturnal mammal native to Africa.[2] It is the only living species of all Tubulidentata, but there are known other prehistoric species and genera of Tubulidentata.
It is sometimes called "antbear", "anteater", "Cape anteater" (after the Cape of Good Hope), "earth hog" or "earth pig". The word "aardvark" is famous for being one of the first entries to appear in many encyclopaedias and even abridged dictionaries. The name comes from the Afrikaans/Dutch[3] for "earth pig" or "ground pig" (_aarde_ earth/ground, _varken_ pig), because early settlers from Europe thought it resembled a domesticated pig. However, the aardvark is not closely related to the pig; rather, it is the sole recent representative of the obscure mammalian order Tubulidentata, in which it is usually considered to form a single variable species of the genus _Orycteropus_, coextensive with the family Orycteropodidae. The aardvark is not closely related to the South American anteater, despite sharing some characteristics and a superficial resemblance.[4] The closest living relatives of the aardvark are the elephant shrews, along with the sirenians, hyraxes, tenrecs, and elephants. Together, these animals form the superorder Afrotheria.
The aardvark is nocturnal and is a solitary creature that feeds almost exclusively on ants and termites (formicivore);[6] the only fruit eaten by aardvarks is the aardvark cucumber. An aardvark emerges from its burrow in the late afternoon or shortly after sunset, and forages over a considerable home range encompassing 10 to 30 kilometers,[2] swinging its long nose from side to side to pick up the scent of food. When a concentration of ants or termites is detected, the aardvark digs into it with its powerful front legs, keeping its long ears upright to listen for predators, and takes up an astonishing number of insects with its long, sticky tongue—as many as 50,000 in one night have been recorded. It is an exceptionally fast digger, but otherwise moves fairly slowly. Its claws enable it to dig through the extremely hard crust of a termite or ant mound quickly, avoiding the dust by sealing the nostrils. When successful, the aardvark's long (as long as 30 centimeters)[2] tongue licks up the insects; the termites' biting, or the ants' stinging attacks are rendered futile by the tough skin. Its keen hearing warns it of predators: lions, leopards, hyenas, and pythons.
Aside from digging out ants and termites, the aardvark also excavates burrows in which to live: temporary sites are scattered around the home range as refuges, and a main burrow is used for breeding. Main burrows can be deep and extensive, have several entrances and can be as long as 13 meters.[6] The aardvark changes the layout of its home burrow regularly, and from time to time moves on and makes a new one; the old burrows are then inhabited by smaller animals like the African Wild Dog.[2] Only mothers and young share burrows. If attacked in the tunnel, it will seal the tunnel off behind itself or turn around and attack with its claws.
In African folklore the aardvark is much admired because of its diligent quest for food and its fearless response to soldier ants. Hausa magicians make a charm from the heart, skin, forehead, and nails of the aardvark, which they then proceed to pound together with the root of a certain tree. Wrapped in a piece of skin and worn on the chest the charm is said to give the owner the ability to pass through walls or roofs at night. The charm is said to be used by burglars and those seeking to visit young girls without their parents' permission.[7]
The main character of Arthur, a popular animated television series for children produced by WGBH-TV and shown in more than 100 countries, is an aardvark.[8]
One of the main characters of the 1969-1971 animated cartoon _The Ant and the Aardvark_ is a blue aardvark voiced by John Byner, doing an impersonation of Jackie Mason. It depicts the Aardvark attempting, and failing, to catch and eat his antagonist, the Ant.
Cerebus the Aardvark was the title character of a comic-book series by Dave Sim and Gerhard that ran from 1977 to 2004, and is still sold in collected volumes of reprints.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> I'm playing basterds die on the guitar


naughty boy 
abide the rules


----------



## selina20

My plague said:


> I'm playing bass


Oooo what bass u got. Iv got an Epiphone Thunderbird just like my hero Nikki Sixx



bobby said:


> There's a section for that though :whistling2:


Ok how about ceilings


----------



## brownj6709

My plague said:


> I'm playing bass


Largemouth or smallmouth  haha


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_




----------



## My plague

selina20 said:


> Oooo what bass u got. Iv got an Epiphone Thunderbird just like my hero Nikki Sixx


 Offt 
I love the look of them.
And as for my bass the amount of research I've tried to do on it I've found nothing. Anyways it's a 'liberty' that's it nothing else just 'liberty'
And I'm looking to get a musicman 3eq :gasp:
Pricey mind


----------



## My plague

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> image


 WTF!! :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> image


you were questioning my sexuality


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you were questioning my sexuality


 Haha Pwned :lol2:


----------



## selina20

My plague said:


> Offt
> I love the look of them.
> And as for my bass the amount of research I've tried to do on it I've found nothing. Anyways it's a 'liberty' that's it nothing else just 'liberty'
> And I'm looking to get a musicman 3eq :gasp:
> Pricey mind


I love it the only problem is the neck is a little heavy as its mahogany. I would love a Blackbird too.

I also have an ESP EC50 Guitar.


----------



## brownj6709

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> image


What the hells that lol taste the rainbow


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I thought it added some colour to this section of the forum


----------



## Ninjaaa23

brownj6709 said:


> What the hells that lol taste the rainbow


hes gay 
its what gays do


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

MIGRAINE TIME!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> MIGRAINE TIME!!!!!!!
> 
> image


ouch:devil:


----------



## Moosey

selina20 said:


> I found several P.pulcher slings
> 
> 
> 
> Im tired lol. Yea he did when it was dinner time so had 2 wake him up :bash:


Always the way!


daftlassieEmma said:


> i'd have you found, out and chained up like Hellraiser's Uncle Frank in minutes


She really would tbf!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

It aint coming up :|


----------



## brownj6709

Mind Rfuk


----------



## My plague

selina20 said:


> I love it the only problem is the neck is a little heavy as its mahogany. I would love a Blackbird too.
> 
> I also have an ESP EC50 Guitar.


 I have a fender american strat Cost me £659 and then I deicided to move onto bass.. money well spent LOL


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

MissMoose! Get into my bed at once! :devil:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> It aint coming up :|


leave out the tags 
you plank


----------



## Moosey

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> MissMoose! Get into my bed at once! :devil:


But I'm already in mine


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

MissMoose said:


> But I'm already in mine


Well mines better :| 

What tags?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

See all i did is what i do all the bloody time


----------



## brownj6709

so with postage how much is a C. salei and your getazi (if you wanna sell it in the end lol) gunna set me back mate :S im in two minds about getting em lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Back later maybe! I need to watch the pacific! And tell Moose she doesn't win! :whistling2:


----------



## selina20




----------



## brownj6709

selina20 said:


> image


Haha finally a use for small annoying dogs


----------



## selina20

brownj6709 said:


> Haha finally a use for small annoying dogs


 indeed


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Well mines better :|
> 
> What tags?










:bash:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

selina20 said:


> indeed
> 
> image


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## brownj6709

so (and i know this is gunna be a dumb question to ask) but who's into there metal on ere because it seem's theres allot more metalheads than anythink else lol (me i like everythink from COF to metallica, D'N'B to dubstep lol) just dont play any of that popular radio rubbish:bash:.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

brownj6709 said:


> so (and i know this is gunna be a dumb question to ask) but who's into there metal on ere because it seem's theres allot more metalheads than anythink else lol (me i like everythink from COF to metallica, D'N'B to dubstep lol) just dont play any of that popular radio rubbish:bash:.


Me 
metal,death,rock and all the stuff between


----------



## selina20

Im mostly into Glam with my favourite band being Motley Crue. However i do like Black metal, Ebm and industrial. Am currently listening to Hammerfall.


----------



## brownj6709

been well into my Disturbed recently :2thumb: it goes well with mullering people on call of duty lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

brownj6709 said:


> been well into my Disturbed recently :2thumb: it goes well with mullering people on call of duty lol


i like both of those things:2thumb:


----------



## brownj6709

lol u got a good old sexbox?


----------



## bobby

brownj6709 said:


> so (and i know this is gunna be a dumb question to ask) but who's into there metal on ere because it seem's theres allot more metalheads than anythink else lol (me i like everythink from COF to metallica, D'N'B to dubstep lol) just dont play any of that popular radio rubbish:bash:.


I just listen so stuff I like TBH, I never know what it's going to be, alot of metal doesn't do it for me....

I love Metallica :2thumb:
Feeling motorhead right now :hmm:

Slash is a legend 8) (not metal but just too cool)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

brownj6709 said:


> lol u got a good old sexbox?


yep

prestige 4 on the ps3 
level 32 on the xbox lol

add us my gtag is ninjaaa23


----------



## brownj6709

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep
> 
> prestige 4 on the ps3
> level 32 on the xbox lol
> 
> add us my gtag is ninjaaa23


Shall do bud:2thumb: im 3rd or 4th cant rememba on xbox n neva boverd with a ps3


----------



## Ninjaaa23

brownj6709 said:


> Shall do bud:2thumb: im 3rd or 4th cant rememba on xbox n neva boverd with a ps3


i will admit im a bit rusty just now 
need to get my moves back:lol2:


----------



## brownj6709

bobby said:


> I just listen so stuff I like TBH, I never know what it's going to be, alot of metal doesn't do it for me....
> 
> I love Metallica :2thumb:
> Feeling motorhead right now :hmm:
> 
> Slash is a legend 8) (not metal but just too cool)


Im the same somedays im listning to metallica then the next its some mad rave tune or some mc's


----------



## Ninjaaa23

brownj6709 said:


> Im the same somedays im listning to metallica then the next its some mad *rave tune* or some mc's


:devil::whip::bash:


----------



## brownj6709

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i will admit im a bit rusty just now
> need to get my moves back:lol2:


Ive got bored of guns now lol Riot sheild ftw:no1:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

brownj6709 said:


> Ive got bored of guns now lol Riot sheild ftw:no1:


lol havent used it once


----------



## My plague

selina20 said:


> Im mostly into Glam with my favourite band being Motley Crue. However i do like Black metal, Ebm and industrial. Am currently listening to Hammerfall.


 I don't like hammerfail :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :devil::whip::bash:


Indeed...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> I don't like hammerfail :Na_Na_Na_Na:


nice :no1:


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> nice :no1:


 :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:whistling2:


My plague said:


> :whistling2:


----------



## Theevilreddevil




----------



## bobby

It says RFUK 8)

I am awesome at them


----------



## brownj6709

Theevilreddevil said:


> image


Gotta love them things


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I'm rubbish at those things! I just stared at it like a twat and still aint got it :/


----------



## selina20

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I'm pants at those things! I just stared at it like a twat and still aint got it :/


Tim can u come on msn i need someone to talk to now


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:


 :whistling2:


----------



## My plague

Theevilreddevil said:


> image


 I think I broke it


----------



## My plague

SO COOL!!!!!
I did it!!!!


----------



## bobby

How do you make them?


----------



## purplekitten

:whistling2:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> :whistling2:


Hey kitten, how you doin' 8)


----------



## purplekitten

not too bad thanks, now i finished work and got the day off :2thumb:

how you doin?


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> not too bad thanks, now i finished work and got the day off :2thumb:
> 
> how you doin?


Were you hinting for me to say hello? :lol2:

I'm good, locked myself out today, thought I was going to have to kick my own door in.....


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I just noticed i got edited! 

I'm going to edit it again :|


----------



## purplekitten

knew you'd be here waiting... i mean lurking :lol2:

i always lock myself out, i remember kicking my flat door in once and the neighbours thought i was a burglar :lol2:


----------



## My plague

What are those illusion thingies called?
And 'sup kitten =)


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

My plague said:


> What are those illusion thingies called?
> And 'sup kitten =)


Type in optical illusions or trippy pictures


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> knew you'd be here waiting... i mean lurking :lol2:
> 
> i always lock myself out, i remember kicking my flat door in once and the neighbours thought i was a burglar :lol2:


:2thumb:

BTW those are* magic eye pictures* : victory:


----------



## bobby

Seems like the river took another life today Ninja 

Was out with the dog and there was a chopper overhead, came around one of the bends where the river throws stuff up and there were some police there waiting.....


----------



## My plague

Haha
Cheers.
And yeah, how do you make them?


----------



## My plague

bobby said:


> Seems like the river took another life today Ninja
> 
> Was out with the dog and there was a chopper overhead, came around one of the bends where the river throws stuff up and there were some police there waiting.....


 Daayum


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> Daayum


Yeah 

Chopper was sitting about 10 feet of the water at one point, I could see the pilot dude's expression....


----------



## Theevilreddevil

there called stereograms:2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_




----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> Seems like the river took another life today Ninja
> 
> Was out with the dog and there was a chopper overhead, came around one of the bends where the river throws stuff up and there were some police there waiting.....


mybe i shoiuld move there and save everyone
my my awsome ninjaness


----------



## brownj6709

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> image


Is there a website with loads of them on it? they allways crack me up


----------



## Ninjaaa23

brownj6709 said:


> Is there a website with loads of them on it? they allways crack me up


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Moosey

Afternoon peoples!


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> mybe i shoiuld move there and save everyone
> my my awsome ninjaness


You can walk on water after-all :hmm:


----------



## daftlassieEmma

bobby said:


> You can walk on water after-all :hmm:


 given up yet?


----------



## Moosey

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Back later maybe! I need to watch the pacific! And tell Moose she doesn't win! :whistling2:


I always win!


selina20 said:


> image


lol!!


bobby said:


> You can walk on water after-all :hmm:


really?!


----------



## bobby

daftlassieEmma said:


> given up yet?


Nope, I know you'll get drunk and slip up 



MissMoose said:


> I always win!
> 
> lol!!
> 
> really?!


Yup, really :gasp:


----------



## daftlassieEmma

bobby said:


> Nope, I know you'll get drunk and slip up


 i am very un-scottish in my drinking habits so good luck with that one


----------



## Moosey

bobby said:


> Nope, I know you'll get drunk and slip up
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, really :gasp:


can he turn water into wine?


----------



## bobby

daftlassieEmma said:


> i am very un-scottish in my drinking habits so good luck with that one


:hmm:

Just know I'll be here when you need me x


----------



## bobby

MissMoose said:


> can he turn water into wine?


No but he can probably make buckfast....


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MissMoose said:


> can he turn water into wine?


nope, but will try for you


bobby said:


> No but he can probably make buckfast....


this8)


----------



## brownj6709

So who's up for a couple of pints after the Bts if weve got ne money left :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

the morons you get on ebay honestly 
bu bean weevils all arrive dead 
give bad feedback 
and moan (oh this has made me sad you should have emailed me weevil die after laying eggs)
shhut up dick:bash:


----------



## purplekitten

brownj6709 said:


> So who's up for a couple of pints after the Bts if weve got ne money left :2thumb:


 me
oh wait im working
i hate you all :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> me
> oh wait im working
> i hate you *all*


but i gave u a pink kitty kat


----------



## Moosey

brownj6709 said:


> So who's up for a couple of pints after the Bts if weve got ne money left :2thumb:


meeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## purplekitten

Ninjaaa23 said:


> but i gave u a pink kitty kat


 
:flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> :flrt: :flrt:


8):2thumb:


----------



## brownj6709

purplekitten said:


> me
> oh wait im working
> i hate you all :lol2:


Haha sorrrrryyyy:whistling2:


----------



## purplekitten

im gonna phone in sick, i dont think anyone from work is going so noone will know :lol2:


----------



## brownj6709

I dont care wether theyve approved my holiday form or not im going full stop lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

brownj6709 said:


> Is there a website with loads of them on it? they allways crack me up


Not sure i just came across it!



MissMoose said:


> I always win!


We'll see..... 


Morning everyone


----------



## TEENY

I just squirted coffee outta my nose......and it was hot still  bad times


----------



## purplekitten

TEENY said:


> I just squirted coffee outta my nose......and it was hot still  bad times


 
:roll2::whistling2:


----------



## My plague

Theevilreddevil said:


> there called stereograms:2thumb:


I know, I got that about 20 minutes after googling 'magic eye picture' LOL


bobby said:


> Yeah
> 
> Chopper was sitting about 10 feet of the water at one point, I could see the pilot dude's expression....


Sheet  


MissMoose said:


> Afternoon peoples!


Mornin


brownj6709 said:


> So who's up for a couple of pints after the Bts if weve got ne money left :2thumb:


Gimme a fake ID :whistling2:


Ninjaaa23 said:


> 8):2thumb:


:whistling2:


purplekitten said:


> im gonna phone in sick, i dont think anyone from work is going so noone will know :lol2:


Do iit 8) 


_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Not sure i just came across it!
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see.....
> 
> 
> Morning everyone


Mornin'


TEENY said:


> I just squirted coffee outta my nose......and it was hot still  bad times


LOLFail.


----------



## TEENY

purplekitten said:


> :roll2::whistling2:


It was hurty 

It was all the dogs fault too for getting his foot stuck in his rope toy when running through and skidding across the laminate Bambi style lol


----------



## purplekitten

:mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> I know, I got that about 20 minutes after googling 'magic eye picture' LOL
> 
> Sheet
> 
> Mornin
> 
> Gimme a fake ID :whistling2:
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> Do iit 8)
> 
> Mornin'
> 
> LOLFail.


:whistling2:


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:


:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> fghjfgj


i got 30 adult roaches when i asked for 100 small
WIN!!8)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> :whistling2:


:whistling2:


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i got 30 adult roaches when i asked for 100 small
> WIN!!8)


 Nice:lol2:
:whistling2:


----------



## purplekitten

I brought a box of large locusts and ended up with small :bash:


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:





My plague said:


> :whistling2:





Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:





My plague said:


> :whistling2:


 :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> :whistling2:


:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> I brought a box of large locusts and ended up with small :bash:


would love to see a mourning gecko tackle an adult dubai roach
LMAO


----------



## My plague

purplekitten said:


> I brought a box of large locusts and ended up with small :bash:


 I bought a box of crickets and ended up with a tokay. 
And you though you had it wrong:gasp:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_




----------



## brownj6709

My plague said:


> I bought a box of crickets and ended up with a tokay.
> And you though you had it wrong:gasp:


 
I bought a tarantula once. then another, then another, then another, then another, then another, then another, then another, then another, then another, then another, then another, then another, then another, then another, and im still buying


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> image


:lol2:


----------



## purplekitten

I went out once to buy a jumper and came home with a kitten instead:gasp::2thumb:


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:





Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:





Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:





Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:





Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:





Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:





Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:





Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:





Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:





Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:





Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:





Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:





Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:





Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:





Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:





Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:





Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:





Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:





Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:


 
:whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

That pictures pretty funny! Imagine being that bloke, he must of shit himself empty!


----------



## My plague

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> That pictures pretty funny! Imagine being that bloke, he must of shit himself empty!


 The lion has his gun 8)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> That pictures pretty funny! Imagine being that bloke, he must of shit himself empty!


i could just imagine seconds leter theres a blood spattered tent with limbs scattered everywhere


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Yeah he can't even reach for his gun! But i guess he would deserve to be eaten if he planned to use that on a lion anyway!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> :whistling2:





My plague said:


> :whistling2:





My plague said:


> :whistling2:





My plague said:


> :whistling2:





My plague said:


> :whistling2:





My plague said:


> :whistling2:





My plague said:


> :whistling2:





My plague said:


> :whistling2:





My plague said:


> :whistling2:





My plague said:


> :whistling2:





My plague said:


> :whistling2:





My plague said:


> :whistling2:





My plague said:


> :whistling2:





My plague said:


> :whistling2:





My plague said:


> :whistling2:





My plague said:


> :whistling2:



:whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

It's a bit like this one!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> It's a bit like this one!
> 
> image


LMAO

tim you genius:no1:


----------



## brownj6709

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yeah he can't even reach for his gun! But i guess he would deserve to be eaten if he planned to use that on a lion anyway!


That gun looks like an lever cocking air rifle :S


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ninjaaa23 said:


> LMAO
> 
> tim you genius:no1:


That's actually a real picture! I think when I read about it, the story was she wanted to jump in to smooth it. Thing is the daft cow picked the only animal in the world that actively hunts humans!


----------



## brownj6709




----------



## Ninjaaa23

brownj6709 said:


> image


:lol2:


----------



## selina20

wned8:


----------



## selina20

wned8:

Gah wont work so heres the link
http://c2.api.ning.com/files/AjVdUS...PK2*YG5YU59JtiU8pFOXpnT2WhEgwUY5OnWCiC/14.jpg


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

selina20 said:


> image
> 
> 
> wned8:





selina20 said:


> image
> 
> 
> wned8:
> 
> Gah wont work so heres the link
> http://c2.api.ning.com/files/AjVdUS...PK2*YG5YU59JtiU8pFOXpnT2WhEgwUY5OnWCiC/14.jpg


I had this trouble last night! :devil:


----------



## selina20

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I had this trouble last night! :devil:


Lol stupid forum


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I just found a picture that aint to nice... I can't put it up in here as i'm sure there will be some rule about it  But it's a pro vegetarian add... Here's the link

http://www.splicetoday.com/vault/posts/0000/1909/peta_large.jpeg


----------



## Ninjaaa23

selina20 said:


> Lol stupid forum


the little box with the mountain is where you type the url of the image then it displays it for you


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> the little box with the mountain is where you type the url of the image then it displays it for you


They really are special :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I just found a picture that aint to nice... I can't put it up in here as i'm sure there will be some rule about it  But it's a pro vegetarian add... Here's the link
> 
> http://www.splicetoday.com/vault/posts/0000/1909/peta_large.jpeg


:lol2: nice packaging


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> They really are special :whistling2:


al tan ur hide


----------



## brownj6709

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :lol2: nice packaging


 Im hungry:lol2:


----------



## selina20

Ninjaaa23 said:


> the little box with the mountain is where you type the url of the image then it displays it for you


Thats what i did but it didnt work :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

selina20 said:


> Thats what i did but it didnt work :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


just blame the proggramers of the forum thats what i do


----------



## My plague

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I just found a picture that aint to nice... I can't put it up in here as i'm sure there will be some rule about it  But it's a pro vegetarian add... Here's the link
> 
> http://www.splicetoday.com/vault/posts/0000/1909/peta_large.jpeg


 Cool 8)


----------



## My plague

selina20 said:


> image
> 
> 
> wned8:
> 
> Gah wont work so heres the link
> http://c2.api.ning.com/files/AjVdUS...PK2*YG5YU59JtiU8pFOXpnT2WhEgwUY5OnWCiC/14.jpg











8)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> image
> 8)


u aint nuthing but a bag of spuds


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> u aint nuthing but a bag of spuds


 You ain't nothing but a sack of mud


----------



## My plague

I just pre-ordered a Metallica slingie!!! Yay!!!
Hmm... I wonder what else is on his site. I also Got a pre-order discount bringing it to £52.
Win 8)


----------



## purplekitten

someone i work with tried getting me in to trouble, just because i was trying to help... aint gonna bother any more because its really upset me


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> someone i work with tried getting me in to trouble, just because i was trying to help... aint gonna bother any more because its really upset me




want me to sort them out:whip:


----------



## purplekitten

they're polish too so i cant say anything because they always throw the 'your being racist' thing about


----------



## Theevilreddevil

Ninjaaa23 said:


> want me to sort them out:whip:


 
evil care bears to the rescue


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Theevilreddevil said:


> evil care bears to the rescue


:lol2:
we defend the members of RFUK

care bears to arms!!


----------



## My plague

purplekitten said:


> they're polish too so i cant say anything because they always throw the 'your being racist' thing about


 And I bet it gets everything for free


----------



## Ninjaaa23

just found my OBT on my pillow
WIN!!


----------



## purplekitten

My plague said:


> And I bet it gets everything for free


i dont know, but they can never do no wrong, feels like they are trying to push me out sometimes



Ninjaaa23 said:


> just found my OBT on my pillow
> WIN!!


it wanted to give you a good night kiss :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> i dont know, but they can never do no wrong, feels like they are trying to push me out sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> it wanted to give you a good night kiss :whistling2:


:lol2: no doubt 
im lucky all my escaped Ts come crawling back to me in the end lol


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> just found my OBT on my pillow
> WIN!!


Do you ever get laid?

:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> Do you ever get laid?
> 
> :lol2:


yes why do you think the obt was on my pillow 
we were having a moment


----------



## luke0227

yeh i saw it last week an the special effects are unreal!! films mint!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

luke0227 said:


> yeh i saw it last week an the special effects are unreal!! films mint!!


what is


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yes why do you think the obt was on my pillow
> we were having a moment


:lol2:



luke0227 said:


> yeh i saw it last week an the special effects are unreal!! films mint!!


New guy eh?
:welcome:


----------



## luke0227

lol it that obviouse? sorry still tryin to work this out, an yeh was about 101 pages to late for that reply!lol


----------



## My plague

luke0227 said:


> lol it that obviouse? sorry still tryin to work this out, an yeh was about 101 pages to late for that reply!lol


 So what film were you on about? :lol2:


----------



## bobby

luke0227 said:


> lol it that obviouse? sorry still tryin to work this out, an yeh was about 101 pages to late for that reply!lol


:lol2:

Yeah it's pretty obvious, it says it in the top right of your post :whistling2:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

you should have pressed the quote button from the post you was replying to :2thumb:


----------



## luke0227

Theevilreddevil said:


> you should have pressed the quote button from the post you was replying to :2thumb:


 like that?lol cheers


----------



## Ninjaaa23

little by little


----------



## brownj6709

Ninjaaa23 said:


> little by little


ill give you everything you ever dreamed of little by little - oasis LOL


----------



## My plague

But what film is he on about! :lol2:
Also I rehoused by first T earlier Rav (b.albop 3.5") :flrt:
She really knows how to annoy me though! But I to love her :flrt:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

i just been to the library to get a where's wally book, but couldn't find it anywhere... Well played wally... Well played...


----------



## My plague

Theevilreddevil said:


> i just been to the library to get a where's wally book, but couldn't find it anywhere... Well played wally... Well played...


 Famous one liners :lol2:


----------



## luke0227

My plague said:


> But what film is he on about! :lol2:
> Also I rehoused by first T earlier Rav (b.albop 3.5") :flrt:
> She really knows how to annoy me though! But I to love her :flrt:


 iron man 2!lol some one on page one ask if anyone had seen it yet lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

luke0227 said:


> iron man 2!lol some one on page one ask if anyone had seen it yet lol


that was me

and oh you 2 whats the name name of that popular T book is it the begginers book of Ts


----------



## My plague

Is it odd that I'm sat on the chair with Rav's new exo on my lap


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> Is it odd that I'm sat on the chair with Rav's new exo on my lap


no 
i had an OBT on my pillow


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :lol2:
> we defend the members of RFUK
> 
> care bears to arms!!


:gasp: Found you! Wandered in from the cold plains of the lizard room, and here's Ninj! Yay!


----------



## jakakadave

Did you have the fish?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :gasp: Found you! Wandered in from the cold plains of the lizard room, and here's Ninj! Yay!


lol your good

im on the lizards as well


----------



## Ninjaaa23

jakakadave said:


> Did you have the fish?


im going to say yes?


----------



## jakakadave

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im going to say yes?


Dirty git!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

jakakadave said:


> Dirty git!


thank you8)


----------



## My plague

This thread is so boring tonight


----------



## bobby

I need help :bash:

Trying to put a border round a pic, it's killing me


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

What's going on with the DWA section, they all seem to be packing up and leaving, claiming 'idiots' are ruining the thread :|


----------



## Moosey

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> What's going on with the DWA section, they all seem to be packing up and leaving, claiming 'idiots' are ruining the thread :|


 Morning!


----------



## purplekitten

ive only been in DWA once and got scared :gasp:


----------



## Moosey

purplekitten said:


> ive only been in DWA once and got scared :gasp:


 Same :gasp:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

MissMoose said:


> Morning!


Morning sweetness 




purplekitten said:


> ive only been in DWA once and got scared :gasp:


I seem to be in there a lot at the mo arguing :|


----------



## Moosey

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Morning sweetness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to be in there a lot at the mo arguing :|


 How are ya gorgeous? :flrt:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

MissMoose said:


> How are ya gorgeous? :flrt:


I'm ok my darling just eating porridge while i look at stuff on here  How're you? x


----------



## My plague

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I'm ok my darling just eating porridge while i look at stuff on here  How're you? x


 Fine thanks sexy :flrt:
:roll:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

My plague said:


> Fine thanks sexy :flrt:
> :roll:


Yeah she'll answer me later. But thanks for taking her place  <3


----------



## Stelios

Bit steamy in here this morning! :blush:


----------



## brownj6709

Mooorning people guess who predatororprey'd himself up a E. murinus sa/f for £25 :2thumb:


----------



## Stelios

brownj6709 said:


> Mooorning people guess who predatororprey'd himself up a E. murinus sa/f for £25 :2thumb:


Nice.:2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sooooooooooooooooooooo:whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I'm going back to bed :| Back in a few hours


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I'm going back to bed :| Back in a few hours


lucky sod:devil:


----------



## selina20

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I'm going back to bed :| Back in a few hours


Lazy swine!!!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

cant w8 for my yamias tomorrow
shall be my first communial spids:2thumb:


----------



## brownj6709

selina20 said:


> Lazy swine!!!!


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Moosey

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I'm ok my darling just eating porridge while i look at stuff on here  How're you? x


sleepyyy, didnt know this time of day existed!


My plague said:


> Fine thanks sexy :flrt:
> :roll:


you know, you can always foxtrot oscar :Na_Na_Na_Na:


brownj6709 said:


> Mooorning people guess who predatororprey'd himself up a E. murinus sa/f for £25 :2thumb:


ooooh, nice! :no1:


_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I'm going back to bed :| Back in a few hours


sleep well xxxx


----------



## Animalmadness

purplekitten said:


> ive only been in DWA once and got scared :gasp:


 I went to the DWA for a nosey and everyone was getting annoyed at a guy called viperlover, there was even a hate thread about him. Why are all the other sections so scary to venture into?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Animalmadness said:


> I went to the DWA for a nosey and everyone was getting annoyed at a guy called viperlover, there was even a hate thread about him. Why are all the other sections so scary to venture into?


lol im pretty sure one day viper lover will be fed to one of the DWA guys snake 
filmed on live television


----------



## Animalmadness

Ninjaaa23 said:


> lol im pretty sure one day viper lover will be fed to one of the DWA guys snake
> filmed on live television


 :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Oh god i'm dying, i can't sleep! And when i was nearly there some bastarding marketing saleswoman called me to see how happy i am with my current bank!


----------



## brownj6709

Did you ask her to marry u? quickest may t get em to hang up or you ask bra size, sexual fantasie,or my personal fave wana have phone sex? lool


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

brownj6709 said:


> Did you ask her to marry u? quickest may t get em to hang up or you ask bra size, sexual fantasie,or my personal fave wana have phone sex? lool



I was to grumpy to ask for phone sex  To be honest i felt like screaming down the phone


----------



## purplekitten

I'm grumpy today, I have work tonight, in fact i have work for the next 5 nights!!!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

purplekitten said:


> I'm grumpy today, I have work tonight, in fact i have work for the next 5 nights!!!



Well think of me at home sick :whistling2:


----------



## selina20

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Well think of me at home sick :whistling2:


So are you coming to the BTS or not!!!!


----------



## My plague

*I got mummy's credit card* *:]*


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> *I got mummy's credit card* *:]*


Buy me something?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

selina20 said:


> So are you coming to the BTS or not!!!!



With my money? Absolutely not! :|


----------



## selina20

Tim and Bobby theres a thread 4 u :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:. Should amuse u 2


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Oh i've seen


----------



## bobby

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Oh i've seen


Me too


----------



## selina20

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Oh i've seen





bobby said:


> Me too


See im good 2 u :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

selina20 said:


> See im good 2 u :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ohhhh how good?


----------



## bobby

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Ohhhh how good?


That's what I was thinking? :hmm:

There's a thread for that :whistling2:


----------



## purplekitten

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Well think of me at home sick :whistling2:


might phone in sick good idea :2thumb:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> might phone in sick good idea :2thumb:


Nice 8)


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

purplekitten said:


> might phone in sick good idea :2thumb:



Yeah i think i'll go back about friday, have a one day week  


Oh watch out GRB's about :surrender:


----------



## purplekitten

think i have food poisoning :whistling2:


----------



## bobby

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yeah i think i'll go back about friday, have a one day week
> 
> 
> Oh watch out GRB's about :surrender:


I seen :shock:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

purplekitten said:


> think i have food poisoning :whistling2:


Is it the same as this 'cold' that's kept me off work the past three days? :whistling2:


----------



## purplekitten

i have a cold but they know thats clearing up
but it 'could be' food poisoning :whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

purplekitten said:


> i have a cold but they know thats clearing up
> but it 'could be' food poisoning :whistling2:



Well you did eat those 'dodgy' prawns last night..... And there is a lot of 'Norwalk' virus going around


----------



## purplekitten

hmmm i'll blame the chinese :gasp::lol2:


----------



## My plague

purplekitten said:


> hmmm i'll blame the chinese :gasp:


God Damn mongorians!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> God Damn mongorians!!


ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHH DAMN MONGOWIANS 

haha south park


----------



## My plague

ninjaaa23 said:


> arghhhhhhhhhhhhh damn mongowians
> 
> haha south park


 ftw 8)


----------



## brownj6709

What append to tim??? or is this a no go subject :S:S


----------



## invertasnakes

brownj6709 said:


> What append to tim??? or is this a no go subject :S:S


 :gasp: Petition time me thinks lol lol

the ban hammer has fallen :gasp::bash:


----------



## jakakadave

My thread on the topic got deleted. Apparently it is not allowed to discuss bans. That seems like a crazy rule. I feel Godwin's law coming on.


----------



## brownj6709

It all seems a bit serious to me this is a discussions board in the whole time ive been on here ive never seen an argument ive seen a bit of bull and a couple of minor dissagreements but cumon were all human lol i think its all a bit daft and petty.


----------



## bobby

jakakadave said:


> My thread on the topic got deleted. Apparently it is not allowed to discuss bans. That seems like a crazy rule. I feel Godwin's law coming on.


Chinese Democracy :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23




----------



## purplekitten

god sake i go to work and someone gets banned :bash:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> god sake i go to work and someone gets banned :bash:


i know lol
silly tim


----------



## purplekitten

just goes to show you lot *CANT* behave :lol2:


----------



## purplekitten

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i know lol
> silly tim


hello  :flrt: :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> hello  :flrt: :whistling2:


heyyyyyyyyyyyy8)
least someones up lol
i was all on my lonesome loking at scorps


----------



## purplekitten

did you see my scorp? :no1:
I'm wondering why TSS is open in my browser :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> did you see my scorp? :no1:
> I'm wondering why TSS is open in my browser :whistling2:


thats what got me looking at the scorplings lol
but im kidding myself i aint got no room left


----------



## purplekitten

I only look to depress myself, i have no room, well i do but im saving for something different


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> I only look to depress myself, i have no room, well i do but im saving for something different


its not healthy having a lizard addiction as well as spids
i have a little strip of floor left in which to exit the room lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> I only look to depress myself, i have no room, well i do but im saving for something different


snake by chance:whistling2:


----------



## purplekitten

sssh dont let me dad see you say that, putting ideas into my head :roll: 
:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> sssh dont let me dad see you say that, putting ideas into my head :roll:
> :lol2:


im wanting a crawl cay dwarf boa
shall get 1 when i upgrade my beardy viv 
yeah for me


----------



## purplekitten

I want all sorts... good job i dont live alone, it would be a zoo

any way im going to bed


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> I want all sorts... good job i dont live alone, it would be a zoo
> 
> any way im going to bed


suppose i should grab some sleep as well
good night:welcome:


----------



## lucozade3000

A minute of silence For Timisdrunk and his young son Timisbanned killed in the egg..
I think the key to resistance is your mind and thoughts and also your ways and attitudes.
If you're in control of all the above there is no way no one can breakdown your resistance.
Not even the mods:devil:
I find that little war very amusing and entertaining, casualties are comming back to life...
The wrath of the mod at the push of a button, the dark lord of the cyber space.AAHhhhww, whats next?

-J


----------



## Corsetts

What happened? or are you not allowed to say?


----------



## Corsetts

Fair enough, thank you


----------



## GRB

Seems I was too late anyway, there's an entire thread one the subject which I'm looking at now. *sigh*


----------



## lucozade3000

purplekitten said:


> god sake i go to work and someone gets banned :bash:


Please, stay home!

-J


----------



## garlicpickle

lucozade3000 said:


> Please, stay home!
> 
> -J


no, go to work! That way we might get rid of a few more of the numbskulls who have taken over the invert section lately :bash:


----------



## gothling

i liked chatting to tim, am i a nubskull?


----------



## lucozade3000

Hope i'm not in the bag!
If i am i can offer you relief by commiting verbal suicide.
What do you say?

-J


----------



## lucozade3000

gothling said:


> i liked chatting to tim, am i a nubskull?


Me think you are coz you spelled numbskull "nubskull" ah ah!

-J


----------



## garlicpickle

FWIW, I don't consider either of you to be numbskulls. But I didn't actually mention any names


----------



## lucozade3000

In your face everyone, i'm not a numbskull!:2thumb:

-J


----------



## Stelios

garlicpickle said:


> no, go to work! That way we might get rid of a few more of the numbskulls who have taken over the invert section lately :bash:


Wow I thought it was just me thinking this section mentality had dropped by a few decades.


----------



## purplekitten

how about i just leave? 
:gasp:


----------



## Animalmadness

garlicpickle said:


> no, go to work! That way we might get rid of a few more of the numbskulls who have taken over the invert section lately :bash:


 Am i one of the numbskulls?


----------



## purplekitten

starting to think i am :gasp::lol2:


----------



## jakakadave

Yes, I seocnd that. While I dont think Tim is a numbskull, just a little excitable! 

I know Lucozade3000 isn't a numbskull. However, many of the people in this thread are in fact numbskulls. You know who you are, and you're ruining the forum. Go and play with your toys and leave this place for people who wish to engage in moderately intelligent discourse on the topic of invertebrates.


----------



## purplekitten

hope every one has a good evening


----------



## bobby

jakakadave said:


> Yes, I seocnd that. While I dont think Tim is a numbskull, just a little excitable!
> 
> I know Lucozade3000 isn't a numbskull. However, many of the people in this thread are in fact numbskulls. You know who you are, and you're ruining the forum. Go and play with your toys and leave this place for people who wish to engage in moderately intelligent discourse on the topic of invertebrates.


:gasp:


----------



## purplekitten

bobby said:


> :gasp:


i dont think you're a numbskull


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> i dont think you're a numbskull


Aww thanks :flrt:


----------



## Animalmadness

If you could pick any invertebrate in the world to keep what would it be and why?


----------



## Ally

Animalmadness said:


> If you could pick any invertebrate in the world to keep what would it be and why?












As long as it was a land dweller.

How awsome would that be?! A Woodlouse-dog


----------



## daftlassieEmma

Ally said:


> image
> 
> As long as it was a land dweller.
> 
> How awsome would that be?! A Woodlouse-dog


 i'd call mine Fluffy ^_^


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Evening :|


----------



## My plague

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Evening :|


 And your back
Wasuup 8)


----------



## bobby

Hey Tim!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Yup i'm back! I think it might be for the best i stay away from the touchy DWA folk!


----------



## bobby

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yup i'm back! I think it might be for the best i stay away from the touchy DWA folk!


Let me guess, GRB?


----------



## My plague

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yup i'm back! I think it might be for the best i stay away from the touchy DWA folk!


 :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Animalmadness

Ally said:


> image
> 
> As long as it was a land dweller.
> 
> How awsome would that be?! A Woodlouse-dog


 Good choice 

Mine would probably be ampulex compressa, the emerald cockroach wasp, as it exhibits mind control :shock:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

bobby said:


> Let me guess, GRB?



Nah not him, i think he's ok and i think the one that banned me sides with the DWA folks a lot


----------



## GRB

bobby said:


> Let me guess, GRB?


:roll:


----------



## scorpion-boy

welcome back lol i hope you learned your lesson going cold turkey for all that time


----------



## bobby

GRB said:


> :roll:


haha, just a guess :whistling2:


----------



## gothling

lucozade3000 said:


> Me think you are coz you spelled numbskull "nubskull" ah ah!
> 
> -J



i'm badly dislexic, gave up spell cheking everything i write years ago  lol! be happy in the knowledge i don't typ txt speek init  mind you i realised how damn out of touch with the youth today on the way home when i could no longer understand the dj? some of the words just made no sense at all, or missed out letters all over the place. and i always thought i was cool, being in to metal and being a tattooist. and yes i used to make my customers spell out everything they wanted and i'd put it on the same way as any picture. up side, money off a laptop when i go back to uni, and i'll get extra time on writen exams. so not all bad :whistling2:


----------



## gothling

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yup i'm back! I think it might be for the best i stay away from the touchy DWA folk!




i'm behind, stoopid work making me not be online....


----------



## ducks

Ally said:


> image
> 
> As long as it was a land dweller.
> 
> How awsome would that be?! A Woodlouse-dog


trilobite! what is it? horseshoecrabthing?


----------



## lucozade3000

You can grow them from dried eggs!! pretty cool..
First it was see monkeys now trilobites..


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

gothling said:


> i'm behind, stoopid work making me not be online....


Well you need to be here to speak to me  



scorpion-boy said:


> welcome back lol i hope you learned your lesson going cold turkey for all that time


I was here


----------



## My plague

lucozade3000 said:


> You can grow them from dried eggs!! pretty cool..
> First it was see monkeys now trilobites..


 really? :?


----------



## Moosey

missmoose has aaaaall the rum :flrt:


----------



## My plague

MissMoose said:


> missmoose has aaaaall the rum :flrt:


 Haha :lol2:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*









hello


----------



## Moosey

My plague said:


> Haha :lol2:


Would you like some?


Theevilreddevil said:


> *AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello


Evening, stunner! 

Hows you?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Night night


----------



## Moosey

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Night night


sleep well xx


----------



## bobby

MissMoose said:


> sleep well xx


Head over to 18+ moose, there's an insomniac thread 8)

(I'm telling you because I think it might fail and I trust you to keep it going :lol2


----------



## purplekitten

morning!!! i just finished work


----------



## gothling

lucozade3000 said:


> You can grow them from dried eggs!! pretty cool..
> First it was see monkeys now trilobites..



triops? my mum tried to grow some of these, they ate each other 'til she was left with one fat one she called terry. i was at uni at the time, and one day i got a letter and inside was a matchbox with the dessicated remains of terry inside. mums letters from home were always the most interesting


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I've gone to work today


----------



## My plague

purplekitten said:


> morning!!! i just finished work


 JUST!!
Feewwk that!


----------



## bobby

I'm just up 8)


----------



## My plague

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I've gone to work today


 Haha :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## purplekitten

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I've gone to work today



you work??? :gasp::gasp:
:lol2:




My plague said:


> JUST!!
> Feewwk that!


 i know 12 hours


----------



## My plague

And now I'm off to pick up my doggie!!:no1:


----------



## purplekitten

and im off to the shop to get my red bull for work :roll:


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> And now I'm off to pick up my doggie!!:no1:


What you getting?


----------



## lucozade3000

Who said a Chihuahua?

-J


----------



## bobby

lucozade3000 said:


> Who said a Chihuahua?
> 
> -J


He's getting a Chihuahua?

The dude probably has inverts that eat Chihuahuas......


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> What you getting?


hes away picking hs dog up from the groomers accorsing to his other thread


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> hes away picking hs dog up from the groomers accorsing to his other thread


Welcome back bud :2thumb:

What's he got?


----------



## purplekitten

a dog :roll:
:lol2::whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> Welcome back bud :2thumb:
> 
> What's he got?


honestly dont know 
we shall have to w8 till he gets back

good to be back: victory:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> a dog :roll:
> :lol2::whistling2:


:whip:




Ninjaaa23 said:


> honestly dont know
> we shall have to w8 till he gets back
> 
> good to be back: victory:


Nice to have you back :2thumb:

Let me guess.....


----------



## Moosey

Afternoon all, how goes it?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to have you back :2thumb:
> 
> Let me *guess.*....


is it the dog your still on about or thingy


hiya moosey


----------



## purplekitten

hehehehe :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Moosey

Ninjaaa23 said:


> is it the dog your still on about or thingy
> 
> 
> hiya moosey


How you doing bud?


Also, I cant come to the BTS no more *sobs*


----------



## purplekitten

ninjaaa :flrt:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MissMoose said:


> How you doing bud?
> 
> 
> Also, I cant come to the BTS no more *sobs*


aw thats a bummer 

theres always next year


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> ninjaaa :flrt:


hiya kittenwittens:flrt:


----------



## Moosey

purplekitten said:


> ninjaaa :flrt:


Oi, where's my love?


Ninjaaa23 said:


> aw thats a bummer
> 
> theres always next year


I'm still gonna sulk


----------



## purplekitten

I'm not going BTS either, but if its on next year im gonna go with my dad


----------



## Moosey

purplekitten said:


> I'm not going BTS either, but if its on next year im gonna go with my dad


It's awesome, I reckon you'd love it!


----------



## bobby

Ninjaaa23 said:


> is it the dog your still on about or thingy


Thingy :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> Thingy :2thumb:


in that case yep
you guessed right


----------



## purplekitten

MissMoose said:


> It's awesome, I reckon you'd love it!


thats why i wanted to go to this one but i have work, will book holiday next time :2thumb:


----------



## GRB

Ninjaaa23 said:


> in that case yep
> you guessed right


Yes, thingy. 

Don't worry, the irony of your user name being "ninja" is not lost on anyone...except you probably. :roll:


----------



## Moosey

GRB said:


> Yes, thingy.
> 
> Don't worry, the irony of your user name being "ninja" is not lost on anyone...except you probably. :roll:


You do make me laugh


And no, my nose isnt anywhere near your rectum:flrt:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

GRB said:


> Yes, thingy.
> 
> Don't worry, the irony of your user name being "ninja" is not lost on anyone...except you probably. :roll:


i thought my username was ninjaaa23: victory:
anyways what happened in the passed is in the past 
im not going to be anything but a saint


----------



## Ninjaaa23

GRB said:


> Just the calibre of reply we've come to respect. Thanks, it's made my day.


edited:blush:


----------



## GRB

Ninjaaa23 said:


> edited:blush:


Yes, I saw after I'd written it.

I suppose I'll eagerly await the new and improved ninja then...


----------



## purplekitten

i was sitting here wondering what the hell the smell was... damn snake :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> i was sitting here wondering what the hell the smell was... damn snake :lol2:


its pretty nasty isnt it lol
my beardie is my alarm clock lol due to his little gifts in the morning


----------



## purplekitten

cat got the blame to start with :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> cat got the blame to start with :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Morning


----------



## purplekitten

morning tim 
:whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

purplekitten said:


> morning tim
> :whistling2:


I love weekends, i get up at this time but it doesn't matter


----------



## purplekitten

ive not long got up, didnt finish work until 3am...

its my weekend in too


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Yeah i just got up and i went to bed at about 3ish i think, i'm stuck in all weekend too! I'll probally have a bad back what with all the ducking to get in and out of my kitchen :|


----------



## JUJU

Afternoon peeps, lovely day, did peg all my washing on the line, until the :censor: line broke, god, for my first post in this thread how boring do I sound :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

JUJU said:


> Afternoon peeps, lovely day, did peg all my washing on the line, until the :censor: line broke, god, for my first post in this thread how boring do I sound :lol2:


This is a good thread for random rubbish chat!  But yeah it is a stunning day out there today!!!


----------



## purplekitten

it is a lovely day, supposed to be nice all weekend


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Yeah i need something to do! I need cling film or net curtains too so i can trap that Nephila in the bloody frame! :devil:


----------



## JUJU

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yeah i need something to do! I need cling film or net curtains too so i can trap that Nephila in the bloody frame! :devil:


She is stunning, looking at the pics earlier on


----------



## purplekitten

pics? where where where? lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Yeah she is stunning and i've even had a few conversations with her, she even has a name to make her seem nicer for my kids! Charlotte, i think you all know why!  But i think she's starting to make me lose my mind :|


----------



## purplekitten

she's pretty :flrt:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

why doesnt the sun just go away
if it gets any warmer my crestys wont be happy


----------



## purplekitten

ninjaaaaaaaaaaaaa

:flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> ninjaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> :flrt: :flrt:


hewwo:flrt:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

purplekitten said:


> she's pretty :flrt:


She is very pretty! But i have to keep ducking to get in the frontroom! And i know that it won't be long until i forget she's there.....


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> She is very pretty! But i have to keep ducking to get in the frontroom! And i know that it won't be long until i forget she's there.....


----------



## purplekitten

i asked my dad if 'we' could have something like that and he laughed and said no :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> i *asked *my dad if 'we' could have something like that and he laughed and said no :gasp::lol2:


thats your problem 

i dont ask my dad anyhting i just get it


----------



## purplekitten

he pays the rent i dont :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> he pays the rent i dont :lol2:


so does mine lol

he came in 1 day and asked whats in those 5 tubs 
erm those are just tarantulas:whistling2:


----------



## purplekitten

he dont mind about the ones in tubs, its the ones outside the tubs he dont want :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

That cats going to be me! I have quite a few slings here going cheap if interested


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> he dont mind about the ones in tubs, its the ones outside the tubs he dont want :lol2:


arw well
well he doesnt know cant hurt him:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> That cats going to be me! I have quite a few slings here going cheap if interested


what you got m8


----------



## purplekitten

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I have quite a few slings here going cheap if interested


:flrt::mf_dribble:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> :flrt::mf_dribble:


lets hope their something special:flrt:


----------



## purplekitten

money spider spiderlings? :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> money spider spiderlings? :whistling2::lol2:


:lol2:
well saying he leaves the off-topic after saying cheap slings available
hes such a tease


----------



## purplekitten

:gasp:

tease  :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> :gasp:
> 
> tease  :lol2:


its amazing how you say to your self no more spiders 
then someone comes along and says oh cheap slings 
and you right in there lol


----------



## purplekitten

i just gave my dad 2 grown on slings that where his... i have room now :whistling2::lol2:

although im looking at http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/insect/product_info.php?products_id=1122


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> i just gave my dad 2 grown on slings that where his... i have room now :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> although im looking at Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


nice 
and cheap:whistling2:


----------



## purplekitten

i always buy 2 of everything then my dad gets one, keeps him quiet hehehe :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> i always buy 2 of everything then my dad gets one, keeps him quiet hehehe :whistling2:


not a bad idea lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Sorry a mate turned up  

I'd say about half cm slings that make webs :whistling2:


----------



## purplekitten

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Sorry a mate turned up
> 
> I'd say about half cm slings that make webs :whistling2:



:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Sorry a mate turned up
> 
> I'd say about half cm slings that make webs :whistling2:


:whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

There Nephila senegalensis so they should look like this...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> There Nephila senegalensis so they should look like this...
> 
> image


and..........


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ninjaaa23 said:


> and..........



And what? :|


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> And what? :|


is that it:lol2:
thought you had a few different slings up for sale 
my bad


----------



## purplekitten

but still.... :flrt:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

No i'm running a little low on overall stock at the mo to be honest! Money aint helping matters...


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Well if any of you are interested pm me i'll knock out a deal


----------



## purplekitten

i am but i dont know how to pm... :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Well if any of you are interested pm me i'll knock out a deal



shame i just bought 1 the other day for a quid


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ninjaaa23 said:


> shame i just bought 1 the other day for a quid


Mine are even cheaper, so yeah shame :/


----------



## purplekitten

oh well time for work, working weekends suck!!! roll on 28 days when i have 11 days holiday :2thumb::no1:


----------



## mcluskyisms

As this is off topic banter I'm gonna say....

Get in Blackpool!!! in the
Premiership & WTF???



Thankyou.....

:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

mcluskyisms said:


> As this is off topic banter I'm gonna say....
> 
> Get in Blackpool in the
> Premiership & WTF???
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou.....
> 
> :whistling2:


off-topic needs no justification
and true WTF


----------



## lucozade3000

Ninjaaa23 said:


> image


 I think you have a cat growing on your face, dont want to alarm you but there is definately a cat growing on your face.
Dunno if anybody else spotted it..

-J


----------



## Ninjaaa23

lucozade3000 said:


> I think you have a cat growing on your face, dont want to alarm you but there is definately a cat growing on your face.
> Dunno if anybody else spotted it..
> 
> -J


im not female:|


----------



## purplekitten

you sure? :gasp::flrt:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> you sure? :gasp::flrt:


hey kitten


----------



## purplekitten

hey bobby how ya doing?


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> hey bobby how ya doing?


I'm good, how you getting on, just in from work?


----------



## purplekitten

I'm good thanks, even if i am shattered, yeah just got in from work, checked to see my female scorpion is behaving with the male i put in with her and they are dancing :flrt:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> I'm good thanks, even if i am shattered, yeah just got in from work, checked to see my female scorpion is behaving with the male i put in with her and they are dancing :flrt:


That mean babies soon? :flrt:


----------



## purplekitten

i do hope so :flrt:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> i do hope so :flrt:


I may hassle you for one or two when the time comes, never had scorps before 

How many will she have if she does have any?


----------



## purplekitten

her last lot she had 16 :2thumb:

12 survived :no1:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> her last lot she had 16 :2thumb:
> 
> 12 survived :no1:


That's a pretty high survival rate?

Well done :2thumb:

What species are they, emps?


----------



## purplekitten

black forest scorpions :2thumb:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> black forest scorpions :2thumb:


Can I buy a couple if you get babies?


----------



## purplekitten

yeah sure, : victory:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> yeah sure, : victory:


Nice one


----------



## purplekitten

bed time for me byeeee


----------



## elliot ness

what scorps ?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

You flirts...


----------



## elliot ness

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You flirts...


 Im in work and I am bored.....I finish at 6 then home and then a nice 100 mile drive to the bts if I can be arsed


----------



## purplekitten

elliot ness said:


> what scorps ?


Black Forest scorpions



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You flirts...



ssssh you


----------



## bobby

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You flirts...


Who? :lol2:


----------



## elliot ness

nice.
My H.paucidens dropped 8 a few weeks back.
Thye are still tiny


----------



## purplekitten

I have some baby h spinifer, they have just turned black :2thumb:
still small though, only 2 survived out of 6


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

bobby said:


> Who? :lol2:


You're one of them...


----------



## purplekitten

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You're one of them...



:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## bobby

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You're one of them...


Yeah, it'll be my natural sex appeal that caused it....


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

purplekitten said:


> :bash::bash::bash:


And you!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

bobby said:


> Yeah, it'll be my natural sex appeal that caused it....


Of course


----------



## bobby

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Of course


No doubt 8)


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Bloody hot aint it :whistling2:


----------



## purplekitten

just a bit, was sitting in the garden and got bit


----------



## Theevilreddevil

its boiling here the sun is evil


----------



## purplekitten

i have a pile of locust legs on my desk... :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Thing is we moan when it's to hot, we moan when it's to cold, do we ever stop moaning?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

purplekitten said:


> i have a pile of locust legs on my desk... :lol2:


Most people eat chicken on a sunday.


----------



## purplekitten

my dad said the same thing.... :roll:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

purplekitten said:


> my dad said the same thing.... :roll:


I'm as cool as your dad?


----------



## purplekitten

it was funny when you said it :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

who decided the bts should be so far from me


----------



## purplekitten

Theevilreddevil said:


> who decided the bts should be so far from me


i was wondering the same thing


----------



## daftlassieEmma

Theevilreddevil said:


> who decided the bts should be so far from me


 and me


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

daftlassieEmma said:


> and me



And me!


----------



## bobby

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> And me!


Me too


----------



## purplekitten

on a different note, my female horse head grass hopper moulted... i didnt know they moulted :blush:

she lost her back leg though


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> on a different note, my female horse head grass hopper moulted... *i didnt know they moulted *:blush:
> 
> she lost her back leg though


:lol2:


----------



## daftlassieEmma

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> And me!





bobby said:


> Me too


----------



## bobby

daftlassieEmma said:


> image


:whip:


----------



## purplekitten

daftlassieEmma said:


> image


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## purplekitten

bobby said:


> :lol2:


bobby, did you KNOW they moulted? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> bobby, did you KNOW they moulted? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


No I thought they just stretched :whistling2:


----------



## purplekitten

bobby said:


> No I thought they just stretched :whistling2:


:gasp::2thumb::lol2:

my cat is snoring really loudly :bash:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

and me


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> :gasp::2thumb::lol2:
> 
> my cat is snoring really loudly :bash:


I hate noisy live food.....


----------



## purplekitten

bobby said:


> I hate noisy live food.....


:gasp:

I have some silent field crickets, that are very noisy


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> :gasp:
> 
> I have some silent field crickets, that are very noisy


:lol2:


----------



## daftlassieEmma

ooooh, didn't realise there was anti BTS feelings - i've had such a sheltered life :blush:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

lets take odds on who will make the first look what i got from the bts thread


----------



## bobby

Theevilreddevil said:


> lets take odds on who will make the first look what i got from the bts thread


I'm on My Plague ot TarantulaMatt if they're going :lol2:

Tarantula Matt for first video anyway


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

daftlassieEmma said:


> ooooh, didn't realise there was anti BTS feelings - i've had such a sheltered life :blush:


Whatever gave you that idea? :whistling2:


----------



## purplekitten

i didnt know either :gasp::lol2:


----------



## daftlassieEmma

Theevilreddevil said:


> lets take odds on who will make the first look what i got from the bts thread


what's the prize? 



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Whatever gave you that idea? :whistling2:


 it...came to me in a dream

yes i covered that up well 8)



purplekitten said:


> i didnt know either :gasp::lol2:


 we're just too innocent :whistling2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Ever feel like climbing to the top of a clock tower whilst listening to Mondo Generators F.Y.I.F after consuming a vast amount of alcohol, no, ohh, just me then!!! 

:blowup:


----------



## Moosey

whats up?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MissMoose said:


> whats up?


why the unhappy face
is it BTS


----------



## Moosey

Ninjaaa23 said:


> why the unhappy face
> is it BTS


i didnt go


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MissMoose said:


> i didnt go


:grouphug:
same 
all those cheap spiders i missed


----------



## GRB

Ninjaaa23 said:


> why the unhappy face
> is it BTS


Do you ever base an opinion on something Tim doesn't voice first?


----------



## Moosey

GRB said:


> Do you ever base an opinion on something Tim doesn't voice first?


didnt you know ninja is Tim's Thai bride? If he doesnt agree he gets the cane


----------



## Ninjaaa23

GRB said:


> Do you ever base an opinion on something Tim doesn't voice first?


did you give the BTS a miss this year?


----------



## GRB

Ninjaaa23 said:


> did you give the BTS a miss this year?


Yes, never did say I was going. I would have liked to but I had PhD matters to attend to, and a lack of spare cash to travel from this far north.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

GRB said:


> Do you ever base an opinion on something Tim doesn't voice first?


You called? :| 



MissMoose said:


> didnt you know ninja is Tim's Thai bride? If he doesnt agree he gets the cane


And your mine not him


----------



## JUJU

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :grouphug:
> same
> all those cheap spiders i missed


They weren't all that cheap ninjaaa, some were seriously over priced


----------



## gothling

i wanted to go as well


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

gothling said:


> i wanted to go as well


You so did not!


----------



## purplekitten

MORNING!!!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> MORNING!!!!! :whistling2:


hello:2thumb:


----------



## purplekitten

hey ninjaa


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> hey ninjaa


enjoy work?


----------



## purplekitten

yeah but only because the other worker let me go home early :2thumb:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> yeah but only because the other worker let me go home early :2thumb:


Result 8)


----------



## purplekitten

nearly installed my anti virus in Spanish :gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

haha 
that would have been interesting


----------



## ducks

um. you know brown crickets?

one has clearly escaped and is making an appalling noise in the garden and probably driving all our neighbours mental. I am really hoping something eats it soon. are they native?! I really disapprove of releasing non-native species - is this all going to go horribly wrong?

:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

ducks said:


> um. you know brown crickets?
> 
> one has clearly escaped and is making an appalling noise in the garden and probably driving all our neighbours mental. I am really hoping something eats it soon. are they native?! I really disapprove of releasing non-native species - is this all going to go horribly wrong?
> 
> :gasp::gasp::gasp:


no doubt the good weather is keeping it going


----------



## purplekitten

i had a black one loose in the back garden last summer, it used to chirp really loud until the cat ate it :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

dyson the little bugger
or call in henry


----------



## ducks

something has to eat it.
I got buzzed by a sparrowhawk (I could feel the wind as it passed!) the other day; we have a bazillion birds and several neighbourhood cats. Something had better eat it soon.
and this isn't the kind of garden you could find a cricket in to hoover it up.


----------



## bobby

ducks said:


> um. you know brown crickets?
> 
> one has clearly escaped and is making an appalling noise in the garden and probably driving all our neighbours mental. I am really hoping something eats it soon. are they native?! I really disapprove of releasing non-native species - is this all going to go horribly wrong?
> 
> :gasp::gasp::gasp:


Stop being such a pansy.....


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> Stop being such a pansy.....


:gasp:


----------



## ducks

bobby said:


> Stop being such a pansy.....


 I'm pretty sure that homophobic pseudo-insults only work when they're aimed at slightly insecure men.
Hth.


----------



## bobby

ducks said:


> I'm pretty sure that homophobic pseudo-insults only work when they're aimed at slightly insecure men.
> Hth.


Your a girl aren't you 

FAIL....


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bobby said:


> Your a girl aren't you
> 
> FAIL....


FAIL indeed sir


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ducks, you seem mysterious, so tell us a bit about yourself  

And i best get to bed as i have work in the morning and pulled a huge sickie for 4 days last week! So can't do it this week :'(


----------



## ducks

bobby said:


> Your a girl aren't you


 or just a secure bloke with a well-developed feminine side.

FAIL....[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ninjaaa23

quote FAIL


----------



## ducks

Bah, insomnia + internet on phone was never going to be a winning combination!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

ducks said:


> Bah, insomnia + internet on phone was never going to be a winning combination!


i handle all of those things no problem


----------



## gothling

last night our home was invaded by cockchafers, seriously i never thought i'd be sitting at the table discusing the cockchafers buzzing round our house.


----------



## purplekitten

morning  again :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## gothling

mornin


----------



## garlicpickle

ducks said:


> um. you know brown crickets?
> 
> one has clearly escaped and is making an appalling noise in the garden and probably driving all our neighbours mental. I am really hoping something eats it soon. are they native?! I really disapprove of releasing non-native species - is this all going to go horribly wrong?
> 
> :gasp::gasp::gasp:


last summer I used to throw any "chirpers" over the fence into next door's garden after dark *snicker*


----------



## purplekitten

garlicpickle said:


> last summer I used to throw any "chirpers" over the fence into next door's garden after dark *snicker*


:2thumb::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Moosey

afternoon dudes


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Less than an hour and i get to go home....


----------



## bobby

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Less than an hour and i get to go home....


Less than four since I got up 8)


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

bobby said:


> Less than four since I got up 8)



Well i've worked loads, went break, worked more then went gym, then worked more, and i'm now on my last break which was over 5 minutes ago...


----------



## Moosey

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Well i've worked loads, went break, worked more then went gym, then worked more, and i'm now on my last break which was over 5 minutes ago...


naughty!


----------



## purplekitten

hello


----------



## Moosey

purplekitten said:


> hello


*pounce*

Hello arachnogirl, how goes it?


----------



## purplekitten

its toooooo waaaarm but all good thanks


----------



## Moosey

purplekitten said:


> its toooooo waaaarm but all good thanks


isnt it! my t's are loving it though:lol2:


----------



## purplekitten

mine are enjoying it by just sitting there, the scorps are a little lively lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Still a nice day for now...


----------



## purplekitten

there's a nice breeze coming through my window :2thumb:


im going 'looking' at snakes tomorrow :mf_dribble:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I bet you buy one


----------



## purplekitten

i need rat pups,no snakes... rat pups... 
i told my dad and he started laughing :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

You might aswell just have a long hard think as to what you wanna get, at least that way you can be excited about it and budget for it


----------



## purplekitten

i might just take no money and get my dad to pay for the rat pups,. :whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

But then you'll go there and see something you want and kick yourself for not taking money :| 

That's why you should just budget


----------



## purplekitten

good point,, I'll take my card in case :2thumb:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

*england wooo*


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Yeah best to just budget yourself, say like £50 then you kinda know where you stand! 

And booo England!


----------



## purplekitten

Theevilreddevil said:


> *england wooo*


WOOOOOOOOOOO



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yeah best to just budget yourself, say like £50 then you kinda know where you stand!
> 
> And booo England!


I know what i want, only cost £40  :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Then £50 budget will be great


----------



## purplekitten

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Then £50 budget will be great


tim my budgeting friend... 

who sell's me spiderlings
:whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Yeah but cheap spiderlings


----------



## Theevilreddevil

i want cheap spiderlings lol budget me up lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Theevilreddevil said:


> i want cheap spiderlings lol budget me up lol


I have Nephila slings....


----------



## purplekitten

so will i soon... :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

purplekitten said:


> so will i soon... :lol2:


Just make sure you make all door frames horrible for them! I have about 3ft of door left!


----------



## purplekitten

:mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## My plague

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Just make sure you make all door frames horrible for them! I have about 3ft of door left!


LOL. Owned :lol2:


----------



## ducks

garlicpickle said:


> last summer I used to throw any "chirpers" over the fence into next door's garden after dark *snicker*


{another snicker} I have a friend who in a fit of temper - no excuse, I don't think, really - emptied a tub full of them through the letterbox of someone he was annoyed with  appalling behaviour.

but - are they native or not?!


----------



## My plague

ducks said:


> {another snicker} I have a friend who in a fit of temper - no excuse, I don't think, really - emptied a tub full of them through the letterbox of someone he was annoyed with  appalling behaviour.
> 
> but - are they native or not?!


I've peed through someone's letter box who I did not like 
Also the cops came around our house at 01:30am just because I accidentley (yes I mean it) threw a soft snow ball at someones window. I mean come on, have they got nothing better to do but whine a kids throwing snowballs?


----------



## ducks

My plague said:


> I've peed through someone's letter box who I did not like :gasp:


that's (a) revolting and (b) asking for a thoroughly deserved Very Nasty Accident.


----------



## My plague

ducks said:


> that's (a) revolting and (b) asking for a thoroughly deserved Very Nasty Accident.


 They got over it.


----------



## bobby

My mate got pepper-sprayed for hitting one with a snowball....


----------



## My plague

And how do you mean 'Thoroughly deserved nasty accident'? I've been trying to think what you mean since you posted it 

@Bobby for throwing one at what? a copper? LOL


----------



## bobby

My plague said:


> And how do you mean 'Thoroughly deserved nasty accident'? I've been trying to think what you mean since you posted it
> 
> @Bobby for throwing one at what? a copper? LOL


Yup...


----------



## My plague

bobby said:


> Yup...


 Haha nice on him bet it hurt a bit though


----------



## purplekitten

i hate the police, they hate my tarantulas, i dont bother the police they dont come round :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle

My plague said:


> They got over it.


hmm an infant psychopath in the making I see.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Well i'm home now as i walked out of my job :|


----------



## purplekitten

:gasp:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I'll go back tommorow and see what happens


----------



## purplekitten

why d'ya walk out?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Well i've been getting the crap end of the stick recently and a lot of stuffs been annoying me, then i was doing the most obvious thing in the world and someone came up to me and asked "what are you doing?" Well that was it! He was called the c word many times along with thick, and i threw my labcoat down and came home...


----------



## purplekitten

thats not good, theres a new girl where i work and all of a sudden my mistakes are my mistakes and her mistakes are mine too, really pissed me off


----------



## purplekitten

on a happier note...

here's the snake i wasnt going to buy :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> on a happier note...
> 
> here's the snake i wasnt going to buy :whistling2:
> 
> image


really nice


----------



## My plague

garlicpickle said:


> hmm an infant psychopath in the making I see.


 :lol2: 


Nah, I'm a good ickle boy now :halo:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm a good ickle boy now :halo:


why can i see you wraping a shoe string around your hamsters neck


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> why can i see you wraping a shoe string around your hamsters neck


 Umm...


----------



## purplekitten

Ninjaaa23 said:


> why can i see you wraping a shoe string around your hamsters neck


cos you're doing it? :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

purplekitten said:


> cos you're doing it? :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Upedy doodah :|


----------



## purplekitten

yeeeeeeeeeeah :2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Yup it's back! It was sad to see it fall down as it was nearly as i think this one will be more popular than the other sections off topic


----------



## purplekitten

thought it got deleted to be honest, think i was too lazy to look for it
:lol2:


----------



## bobby

Hey ppl 

Tim was laughing at my legs 

Pretty sure he laughed at my PP the other day too


----------



## purplekitten

your pp?? oh deary :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

bobby said:


> Hey ppl
> 
> Tim was laughing at my legs
> 
> Pretty sure he laughed at my PP the other day too


Noooo i aint seen that!!! The legs were enough! I'm not looking for your dodgy bit too


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> your pp?? oh deary :lol2:


uh hu 



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Noooo i aint seen that!!! The legs were enough! I'm not looking for your dodgy bit too


I thought you laughed?
Must have been someone else :lol2:


----------



## purplekitten

poor bobby 
:roll:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> poor bobby
> :roll:


I know


----------



## purplekitten

im going bed now 

nitey nite


----------



## Theevilreddevil

i am an england fan i come from en-ger-land and i can sing, i sing for england . . . en-ger en-ger en-ger-land en-ger-land en-ger-land . . . en-ger en-ger en-ger-land en-ger en-ger-land:whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Night night! I just looked at my paypal account and it's mentally healthy :|


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> im going bed now
> 
> nitey nite


Night xx


----------



## selina20

bobby said:


> Hey ppl
> 
> Tim was laughing at my legs
> 
> Pretty sure he laughed at my PP the other day too


Its ok u can go an laugh at the piccie iv put up on there lol.


----------



## bobby

selina20 said:


> Its ok u can go an laugh at the piccie iv put up on there lol.


Just seen it, well done :2thumb:
I want to bite your bum :blush:


----------



## selina20

bobby said:


> Just seen it, well done :2thumb:
> I want to bite your bum :blush:


Why do people always say that lol??? Is it something about my bum


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I WILL bite it


----------



## bobby

selina20 said:


> Why do people always say that lol??? Is it something about my bum


Yes


----------



## selina20

Howdy ho!!!!!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Morning


----------



## selina20

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Morning


Morning u. Hows u my dear?


----------



## purplekitten

morning


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

selina20 said:


> Morning u. Hows u my dear?



Ohhh i'm ok just tired so i might bugger off back to bed :| How're you?


----------



## selina20

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Ohhh i'm ok just tired so i might bugger off back to bed :| How're you?


Amazed at how many people like my bum lmao


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

selina20 said:


> Amazed at how many people like my bum lmao


Cute bum


----------



## purplekitten

:| ....


----------



## selina20

purplekitten said:


> :| ....


hahahahaha confussled much


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I don't think purplekitten goes into the 18+


----------



## purplekitten

i do, just thought i was invisible... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bobby

selina20 said:


> Amazed at how many people like my bum lmao


It's a great bum :2thumb:


----------



## purplekitten

i have a nice bum so im told.... :lol2:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> i have a nice bum so im told.... :lol2:


pogtfo


----------



## purplekitten

im not allowed to post it in invert section :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> im not allowed to post it in invert section :whistling2::lol2:


MSN, 18+, porntube........


----------



## purplekitten

wtf is porntube??? and WHY would i put my butt on there? 
perves :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> wtf is porntube??? and WHY would i put my butt on there?
> perves :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2:


Me, a perv? :gasp:

Never :whistling2:


----------



## purplekitten

yeah... you

try youporn

not that i know
:whistling2:


----------



## selina20

I officially promise to not leave a forum after stirring it lol


----------



## bobby

selina20 said:


> I officially promise to not leave a forum after stirring it lol


What? :lol2:


----------



## selina20

bobby said:


> What? :lol2:


If your on arachnophiles read back on the shoutbox. I think i now have a slapped wrist haha


----------



## Theevilreddevil

link us up lol


----------



## selina20

Theevilreddevil said:


> link us up lol


Then i will get done for slagging ap on here after slagging off rfuk on there haha


----------



## purplekitten

im gonna go and be nosey :whistling2:


----------



## selina20

It just seems no one can have a discussion without it all going out of hand. We never mentioned names but still people sent the witch hunt out.


----------



## garlicpickle

me and Sel spend hours every single day slagging people off on AP don't we Sel :lol2:


----------



## purplekitten

you should know by now you mustn't talk.. :whistling2:


----------



## selina20

garlicpickle said:


> me and Sel spend hours every single day slagging people off on AP don't we Sel :lol2:


And when u come over Lisa hehehehe. We have so little to do with our time we must resort to doing that.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Afternoon


----------



## purplekitten

hello tim
i have a question
what do you feed them slings? :blush:
i have micro's and mini fruitflies but they look too big


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

purplekitten said:


> hello tim
> i have a question
> what do you feed them slings? :blush:
> i have micro's and mini fruitflies but they look too big


Nah anything that gets caught in the web will be eaten  i would try fruitflies  They will all eat them together then like a loving family, until they get bigger, then they will eat one another like a bunch of hillbillys


----------



## purplekitten

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Nah anything that gets caught in the web will be eaten  i would try fruitflies  They will all eat them together then like a loving family, until they get bigger, then they will eat one another like a bunch of hillbillys



ah cool thanks :flrt:


----------



## selina20

Also after a few generations fruit flies tend to learn to fly and get smaller :devil::devil:


----------



## purplekitten

i couldnt open my pot of fruit flies the other day :gasp:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I fed mine on micros and i think they ate them? Not 100% sure but i saw a few of them eating the odd one here and there!


----------



## My plague

How aboot bean weevils?


----------



## gothling

purplekitten said:


> hello tim
> i have a question
> what do you feed them slings? :blush:
> i have micro's and mini fruitflies but they look too big



i was going to ask that. i put ff in, haven't seen any eaten yet but it's only been a day.


----------



## selina20

Boooooooo


----------



## Theevilreddevil

ducks struggle to swim in high winds


----------



## My plague

Moo cows moult


----------



## Baldpoodle

there also evidence that shows that when you are hit hard with a hard object it tends to hurt! 
I find this modern science with all it theories most fascinating.


----------



## Theevilreddevil

chopping wood chopping wood chopping as we go


----------



## SkinheadOi85

hi ho hi ho its of to the pub i go


----------



## mcluskyisms

SkinheadOi85 said:


> hi ho hi ho its of to the pub i go


Tap & Spile???


----------



## SkinheadOi85

****kkk that made me freak out..ur darlo too then??? and what are these trantulas you maybe selling P.M me


----------



## mcluskyisms

SkinheadOi85 said:


> ****kkk that made me freak out..ur darlo too then??? and what are these trantulas you maybe selling P.M me


Nah mate, I used to live there, Im in Northern Ireland now, PM me if your interested in any of the T's though!!!


----------



## Theevilreddevil

click the link


----------



## SkinheadOi85

Just clicked...Lol freaked me out a bit on facebook as my friend lucy now lives in ireland with her hubby Gary and her last name is VERY similar to the name you have in your post....bugger me! haha

i thought it weird as lucy aint keen on spiders and Garys constanitly training (strong man etc)

If you were in darlo i would have been interested once i get my spiders space sorted.

Small world tho!!! as i used to pretty much live in the tap. when did u leave the lovely darlington


----------



## mcluskyisms

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Just clicked...Lol freaked me out a bit on facebook as my friend lucy now lives in ireland with her hubby Gary and her last name is VERY similar to the name you have in your post....bugger me! haha
> 
> i thought it weird as lucy aint keen on spiders and Garys constanitly training (strong man etc)
> 
> If you were in darlo i would have been interested once i get my spiders space sorted.
> 
> Small world tho!!! as i used to pretty much live in the tap. when did u leave the lovely darlington


"Lovely" ahahaha, I used to live round the Denes mate, wasn't exactly "lovely" I moved to Bishop Auckland about 6 years ago and now I'm over here living with my fiance

: victory:


----------



## SkinheadOi85

I lived on north road above coast to coast looked at the denes but moved to N.Aycliffe a little more lovelier then darlo.

So the missus from Ireland or a darlo lassy too? 

Hmmm we are in off topic and makin a topic...ooooh rebellion check us out


----------



## Theevilreddevil

please stick to the topic all you will be banned


----------



## mcluskyisms

SkinheadOi85 said:


> I lived on north road above coast to coast looked at the denes but moved to N.Aycliffe a little more lovelier then darlo.
> 
> So the missus from Ireland or a darlo lassy too?
> 
> Hmmm we are in off topic and makin a topic...ooooh rebellion check us out


Nah the Mrs is from here, I used to pop into Coast to Coast for my livefood, Stu there was always alright for a bit of crack on about T's



Theevilreddevil said:


> please stick to the topic all you will be banned


Is that GRB wearing a disguise.......????

:gasp:


----------



## purplekitten

GRB wearing a disguise? that wouldnt surprise me lol


----------



## bobby

mcluskyisms said:


> Nah the Mrs is from here, I used to pop into Coast to Coast for my livefood, Stu there was always alright for a bit of crack on about T's
> 
> 
> 
> Is that GRB wearing a disguise.......????
> 
> :gasp:


Oh no you didn't :gasp:


----------



## SkinheadOi85

aye Stu is canni for the crack (not the type u get in foil mind  )

GRB in a disguise ooooh chameleon mods???

(feels a warning coming on)


----------



## Theevilreddevil

mcluskyisms said:


> Is that GRB wearing a disguise.......????
> 
> :gasp:


gold star. come back in a week


----------



## garlicpickle

I'm sure impersonating a mod is an offence in itself :lol2:

I've got hiccups and they won't go away


----------



## SkinheadOi85

GarlicPickle


RARRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Theevilreddevil

whos impersonating a mod none of that going on around here


----------



## garlicpickle

SkinheadOi85 said:


> GarlicPickle
> 
> 
> RARRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


:gasp:
cheers, they've gone now


----------



## SkinheadOi85

that helped with the hiccups


----------



## SkinheadOi85

Im good


----------



## Moosey

Anyone about?


----------



## purplekitten

no
:whistling2:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> no
> :whistling2:


:roll:


----------



## purplekitten

oh shut it you, im off sick i have to amuse myself somehow, i have no polish workers to pick on :lol2:


----------



## Moosey

purplekitten said:


> no
> :whistling2:


liar!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

A coin just turned up to my house i forgot i bought :S


----------



## selina20

Moosey where u bin :gasp::gasp:


----------



## scorpion-boy

seemingly stupid offtopic question 

in most peoples signatures - whats all the nonsense 
0.0.1
1.0.1
0.1.0
2.0.1

all that - its been doing me head in ages trying to figure out what it means


----------



## garlicpickle

scorpion-boy said:


> seemingly stupid offtopic question
> 
> in most peoples signatures - whats all the nonsense
> 0.0.1
> 1.0.1
> 0.1.0
> 2.0.1
> 
> all that - its been doing me head in ages trying to figure out what it means


the first number is males, the second female and the 3rd unsexed

so if I said 1.2.1 B. smithi it would mean I had one sexed male, 2 sexed females and one unknown


----------



## scorpion-boy

aaaah ok then lol


----------



## SkinheadOi85

god the weathers ****ing beuty today!! BBQ and Cider timmmme


----------



## purplekitten

5 days i was off sick and the weather was pants... im going back to work tonight and the sun comes out :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Stay off a bit longer then


----------



## purplekitten

but im all better now, and workl will get annoyed... plus its my day off tomorrow :whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Have tonight off, then it's like a little holiday


----------



## purplekitten

i have my holiday on th 18th... lol

18th im gonna start partying  :no1:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ohhh where's the invite?


----------



## purplekitten

in the post?
you cn come,, just me and some people from work celebrating (any excuse) my birthday :2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Aww but you're all old and stuff then


----------



## purplekitten

I'll be 29... but not til the 20th :whistling2:


----------



## selina20

purplekitten said:


> I'll be 29... but not til the 20th :whistling2:


Omg ur older than me :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

And i'm 30 in november so shaddap!!!


----------



## purplekitten

im going to work

bye

:lol2:


----------



## selina20

purplekitten said:


> im going to work
> 
> bye
> 
> :lol2:


You said that over an hr ago lmao


----------



## Muze

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> And i'm 30 in november so shaddap!!!


lol i wouldnt worry about it...im 32:eek4:


----------



## ducks

I'm older than all of you {sobs}


----------



## scorpion-boy

your only as old as you feel - or as the missus says im only as old as i act - im 25 - going on 5 lmao 

you only live once - plenty of time to grow up later haha


----------



## selina20

Jeez everyones older than me lol. Im 23 in December


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

selina20 said:


> Jeez everyones older than me lol. Im 23 in December



Ooooer


----------



## Moosey

i'm 20  young Moose is young


----------



## selina20

MissMoose said:


> i'm 20  young Moose is young


That makes u extra special lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

And extra pert


----------



## Moosey

selina20 said:


> That makes u extra special lol


THPESHULL


_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> And extra pert


you'd think so...


----------



## jaykickboxer

im 25! anyways just bought a few species of giant hissers for a change! anyone no where they stock some of the rarer species of roaches?


----------



## Moosey

jaykickboxer said:


> im 25! anyways just bought a few species of giant hissers for a change! anyone no where they stock some of the rarer species of roaches?


i really dont know, have you tried googling?


----------



## jaykickboxer

yeh i gpoogled it didnt come up with much i want some rhino roaches and some eygptain desert roachs to be fair im not even realy a invert peson but the amphib section so dead ive started spending time here and find myself wanting stuff!


----------



## jaykickboxer

i just see this im sure its been posted here before but the sites still up and running what happend to this geezer?

A Briton has been arrested with two suitcases containing nearly 1,000 live spiders at Rio airport, police in Brazil have said.
The man was stopped by federal police officers and agents from the Brazilian Institute for Environment and Renewable Resources.
He could face a fine of up to four million reais (£1.39 million).
The spiders were taken to the National Museum where they will be examined by experts and catalogued according to species.
The man was arrested on November 11.
Police named the man as Lee Ardern, 26.
He is thought to run The Spider Shop, based in Cardigan, West Wales.
Police later revised the total number of spiders to 900 and described them as bird-eating spiders.
They said the Briton's luggage was selected for a random search and police found the spiders in boxes inside the suitcases.


----------



## spicewwfc

The spiders were confiscated, and he was released without charge.


----------



## Oderus




----------



## jaykickboxer

k just curious to be fair i dont care just wonderd.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

He got arrested on my birthday!


----------



## jaykickboxer

it goes on about he may get fined 1.3 million pound and that yeh right!


----------



## ducks

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> He got arrested on my birthday!


three days before mine  bloody scorpios, I knew there was a reason for the fascination with eight-legged things!


----------



## Animalmadness

jaykickboxer said:


> yeh i gpoogled it didnt come up with much i want some rhino roaches and some eygptain desert roachs to be fair im not even realy a invert peson but the amphib section so dead ive started spending time here and find myself wanting stuff!


 Schaben-spinnen sells rare roaches


----------



## jaykickboxer

Animalmadness said:


> Schaben-spinnen sells rare roaches


Thanks mate!


----------



## garlicpickle

jaykickboxer said:


> Thanks mate!


there's a seller on ebay with some unusual ones too, including green banana roaches.


----------



## Oderus

Yup Bernhardt has a great spread of roachs but imo he is a bit pricey on some of them (has with a few of his other things), that or I am much tighter still then even I think I am :whistling2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Cheersxil have a look on eBay now wow 150 quid for a pair of rhinos of that german site!


----------



## Oderus

jaykickboxer said:


> Cheersxil have a look on eBay now wow 150 quid for a pair of rhinos of that german site!


There are M.r on ebay at 70 quid for a pair iirc, but I have no idea about the seller or their age.


----------



## jaykickboxer

I can't find any rare ones on eBay on dubais and madagascan gotta link?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Lord Bernhardt has some 'interesting' spiders too


----------



## Theevilreddevil

hello people:2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Found em cheers who's Bern thingy ma bony that geezer with the Dutch site?


----------



## selina20

Jay u have a pm


----------



## SkinheadOi85

Hi Devil.


----------



## SkinheadOi85

*hmmmm maybe its cos i dislkie him anyway*

Micheal Buble singing the Spiderman theme tune with a backing group....what a load ov sh!t, Dont like it one little bit....I really hope he isnt going to be doing the tune for the new film (fingers crossed)

God that man annoys me!!!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Well it's late and i have a parcel coming from Jack so i best get to bed and get up early and get paranoid the posties not coming! Night night  X


----------



## My plague

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Well it's late and i have a parcel coming from Jack so i best get to bed and get up early and get paranoid the posties not coming! Night night  X


 What might that be? :lol2:


----------



## SkinheadOi85

YouTube - Brand New Peter Kay John Smiths Advert - choose any girl in the world

genius


----------



## mcluskyisms

proper *genius*
:notworthy:


----------



## SkinheadOi85

you my friend have agood taste in music


----------



## mcluskyisms

SkinheadOi85 said:


> you my friend have agood taste in music


Me knows, and I'm fairly decent on guitar *too.....*

When I was phat......


----------



## SkinheadOi85

hmmm not as nice as my snake skin les paul replica LOL cant play the bugger tho.

When did u leave darlo? sure i recognize you!


----------



## mcluskyisms

SkinheadOi85 said:


> hmmm not as nice as my snake skin les paul replica LOL cant play the bugger tho.
> 
> When did u leave darlo? sure i recognize you!


Back in 2002..... use to practice round that old building up wessoe road


----------



## SkinheadOi85

I was prob drinkin all over darlo at that point then!!! I prob used to knock into u some places! hmmm small world VERY small.


----------



## mcluskyisms

yeah, I'm often found holding a pint too......

:2thumb:


----------



## SkinheadOi85

Big girl...they have things called PITCHERS (holds a little bit more then a pint and you can drink str8 outta the jug!!!)


----------



## mcluskyisms

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Big girl...they have things called PITCHERS (holds a little bit more then a pint and you can drink str8 outta the jug!!!)


:lol2:

Just drink straight from the pump......

:no1:


----------



## SkinheadOi85

See the tap changed hands alot i used to at some points serve myself!!!....LOL straight from the pump get to tesco 22quid you can get a pressurized with a tap keg!!! you put your own booze in...Im not sure if it will stay fizzy... I however drink REAL drink (ale) so that isnt an issue Lol


----------



## SkinheadOi85

YouTube - Slash and Zakk Wylde guitar duel/duet 

Slash and Zakk Wylde playing on stage together bit of a battle!!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

1 - 1 ohhh @(-_-)@


----------



## SkinheadOi85

gutted.

I got K.Republic in sweep at work n they won so yay i guess


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

SkinheadOi85 said:


> gutted.
> 
> I got K.Republic in sweep at work n they won so yay i guess


I had Greece :/


----------



## SkinheadOi85

we shall be drownin our sorrows then


----------



## mcluskyisms

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> 1 - 1 ohhh @(-_-)@


Everyone's all like, well it was a mistake, nerves got the better of him, we should get behind him etc.... (hes a goalkeeper may I add, he should always be the last man back)

....well if Algeria get lucky in the dying moments of the next game and get a draw and maybe, just maybe Slovenia give us a good trouncing, are we all still gonna be all like "It was a mistake"

?

I know I f:censor:g wont be!!! 

F:censor:g West Ham should've been relegated with goalkeeping blunders like that, t:censor:r!!!l


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I don't think England are going to win it anyway, as much as i would love to say yeah they could do it, they won't


----------



## bobby

I felt for the guy, what a horrible feeling that must have been....

Couldn't help but laugh though....


----------



## purplekitten

im soooo ill, i hate my friends for buying me alcohol


----------



## SkinheadOi85

Kitten its not the boozin its the sleeping, i feel good after a session its just the next morning after SLEEP....my theory sleep screws you up!!!


----------



## purplekitten

i dont feel ill now ive had coffee and a tin of energy drink... felt rough as hell at 2 this morning :gasp:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

when our first goal went in i expected alot more goals from us. but like always with england we like to do it the hard way i really do hope it was first game nerves. whatever happens its still in our hands:2thumb:


----------



## bobby

Theevilreddevil said:


> when our first goal went in i expected alot more goals from us. but like always with england we like to do it the hard way i really do hope it was first game nerves. whatever happens its still in our hands:2thumb:


You're going to screw it up and I'll be there, I'll be there laughing


----------



## purplekitten

bobby said:


> You're going to screw it up and I'll be there, I'll be there laughing


aaaaah good old scotland.... :roll:


----------



## bobby

purplekitten said:


> aaaaah good old scotland.... :roll:


You love it 

TBH I felt really bad for that goon you lot put in goal, poor guy....


----------



## purplekitten

i didnt put him there, nothing to do with me... i was in the pub downing vodka and coke, strawberry cider and shots :whistling2::lol2:


no wonder i was ill :lol2:


----------



## Muze

purplekitten said:


> i didnt put him there, nothing to do with me... i was in the pub downing vodka and coke, strawberry cider and shots :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> 
> no wonder i was ill :lol2:


Ouch! thats not a good mix, done that a few times lol. No wonder you got a bad head

I love me voddy and coke tho :lol2:


----------



## bobby

Vodka and cider?

You really do deserve it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## purplekitten

i dont know someone kept handing me different drinks lol
cant turn down free alcohol :whistling2:


----------



## Baldpoodle

Bacon..................me likely yum yum yum and a big full tum.:mf_dribble:


----------



## purplekitten

mmm bacon :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I had a bag of crisp for breakfast


----------



## Baldpoodle

Life is like a box of chocolates as it comes in a box and somtimes you get hard or soft centers but I like cadburys roses the best because they are real chocolatey unlike toe nail scrapings.


----------



## purplekitten

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I had a bag of crisp for breakfast


different...
:whistling2:


----------



## Oderus

Baldpoodle said:


> Life is like a box of chocolates as it comes in a box and somtimes you get hard or soft centers but I like cadburys roses the best because they are real chocolatey unlike toe nail scrapings.


I liked that better before you edited.. STW's :gasp: :gasp:


----------



## Baldpoodle

talking of STWs make mine a large one.


----------



## Oderus

Baldpoodle said:


> talking of STWs make mine a large one.


: victory: Large japanese STW's for the win.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Baldpoodle

hmmm


----------



## Oderus

Baldpoodle said:


> hmmm
> image


Fist me Elmo, dear sweet baby jeebus :gasp:


----------



## Baldpoodle

At this point I just want to wish the England football team all the best in the world cup even though they were crap yesterday.
Go on son get in!


----------



## Baldpoodle

Not too sure if this is as good as batmans boners but...


----------



## Oderus

Baldpoodle said:


> Not too sure if this is as good as batmans boners but...
> image


El Duce's showers were better

YouTube - The Mentors - 8 - Golden Shower (You Axed For It!)


----------



## purplekitten

:gasp:

fist me elmo... hahahaha


----------



## Oderus

purplekitten said:


> :gasp:
> 
> fist me elmo... hahahaha


Shame he fell to the dark side.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Zee Germans are looking awfully dangerous this evening......

Buy some of my T's!!!!

Thanks

:whistling2:


----------



## Animalmadness

mcluskyisms said:


> Zee Germans are looking awfully dangerous this evening......
> 
> Buy some of my T's!!!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :whistling2:


 slyly done :lol2:


----------



## SkinheadOi85

sneaky like a ninja!


----------



## Applesauce

WHAT DEN !!:censor:


----------



## SpiderManThing

Oh my, an 'off topic chat'

From my few days of reading these forums, i've noticed that people go off topic a lot, so this is a good idea.

I now need to work out the rules as there seems to be some conflict with users and mods!


----------



## <0_o>

SpiderManThing said:


> Oh my, an 'off topic chat'
> 
> From my few days of reading these forums, i've noticed that people go off topic a lot, so this is a good idea.
> 
> I now need to work out the rules as there seems to be some conflict with users and mods!


yes dear


----------



## bobby

SpiderManThing said:


> Oh my, an 'off topic chat'
> 
> From my few days of reading these forums, i've noticed that people go off topic a lot, so this is a good idea.
> 
> I now need to work out the rules as there seems to be some conflict with users and mods!


What would you know about conflict with Mods, noob....

:lol2:


----------



## SpiderManThing

bobby said:


> What would you know about conflict with Mods, noob....
> 
> :lol2:


Mods =


----------



## Applesauce

SpiderManThing said:


> Mods =
> image


:whistling2:


----------



## SpiderManThing

Applesauce said:


> :whistling2:


Angels aren't they


----------



## Applesauce

Sure :whistling2:


----------



## SkinheadOi85

Ban hammer again or spider n sauce been naughty?


----------



## Mr.PepsiMAX

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Ban hammer again or spider n sauce been naughty?


Apparently applesauce was my plague or something, and spiderman put up a picture of some guy with a penis head and then edited it to the angle picture


----------



## mcluskyisms

Mr.PepsiMAX said:


> Apparently applesauce was my plague or something, and spiderman put up a picture of some guy with a penis head and then edited it to the angle picture


Ohh that My Plague guy, he was a knob innit?

:lol2:


----------



## Oderus

Mr.PepsiMAX said:


> Apparently applesauce was my plague or something, and spiderman put up a picture of some guy with a penis head and then edited it to the angle picture


Yup Ash uses that name on Scorpionforum, but I did not see the picture before changing.


----------



## Mr.PepsiMAX

mcluskyisms said:


> Ohh that My Plague guy, he was a knob innit?
> 
> :lol2:


Don't know, never spoke to him


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Post your LastFM user radio stations!!!*

*MINE!*


----------



## SkinheadOi85

As if people didnt know who they were HAHA

and no Mc no i wont!!!! (hummm RATM)

I WONT POST WHAT YOU TELL ME WONT POOOOOOOOOST WHAT YOU TELL ME



mainly due to the fact i dont have one


----------



## Corsetts

Thing is, if they were discreet with it, and behaved themselves, no-one would mind.
The forum would gain extra input, the mods would have done their job banning the rogues, and everyone would be happy.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Corsetts said:


> Thing is, if they were discreet with it, and behaved themselves, no-one would mind.
> The forum would gain extra input, the mods would have done their job banning the rogues, and everyone would be happy.


Hows the GBB mate??

: victory:


----------



## SkinheadOi85

I dont think it would have mattered how well behaved they were once the Mods had solid proof and not just a hunch they would have gone as they had Permi Bans.

shame as alot of knowledge is going to be gone (i know others have it but you sometimes find others easier to understand)


----------



## mcluskyisms

SkinheadOi85 said:


> I dont think it would have mattered how well behaved they were once the Mods had solid proof and not just a hunch they would have gone as they had Permi Bans.
> 
> shame as alot of knowledge is going to be gone (i know others have it but you sometimes find others easier to understand)


I fully agree with that, seems there's two side to this forum, yeah they messed about a bit but it was all done in a jovial way with no real harm intended, and as you say unfortunatly we have lost out on there experience!!!!


----------



## Theevilreddevil

whats going on here 


BRING ON THE GERMANS WOOOOOOOO


----------



## mcluskyisms

Theevilreddevil said:


> whats going on here
> 
> 
> BRING ON THE GERMANS WOOOOOOOO


I think we'll beat them....

Rooneys not playing too well though?


----------



## SkinheadOi85

In Preperation for the Germans I have already placed my towel on a seat in the pub


----------



## mcluskyisms

SkinheadOi85 said:


> In Preperation for the Germans I have already placed my towel on a seat in the pub


:lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Half time team talk should be.....

*Click:2thumb:Me*


----------



## SkinheadOi85

Did Rooney ever play well>???

get Defoe and Crouch together upfront...they play well together.


----------



## Theevilreddevil

rooney is amazing he is coming back from injury, he will be up for this game


----------



## mcluskyisms

Theevilreddevil said:


> rooney is amazing he is coming back from injury, he will be up for this game


we all hope.....

although I hope he's crocked again for the first day of the season.....

:2thumb:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

*Im on 1000 posts wow amazing where is my gold star*:gasp:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Theevilreddevil said:


> *Im on 1000 posts wow amazing where is my gold star*:gasp:



*Happy magicleness & love from all at RFUK....*










*Congratlations!!!!

Whooooooo Hooooooo!!!!* 

(I made my 1000th post helping someone stop their T from dying* etc)

Disclaimer*- although I'm not sure it actually worked......


----------



## brownj6709

I got my 1000th the other day lol dint realise it till 2 days later then got bummed coz i coulda put sank good on it!


----------



## mcluskyisms

brownj6709 said:


> I got my 1000th the other day lol dint realise it till 2 days later then got bummed coz i coulda put sank good on it!


Unlucky!!!

: victory:


----------



## Mr.PepsiMAX

wat u on abt?
Oh yeah, I can talk like a real newb 8)


----------



## mcluskyisms

Mr.PepsiMAX said:


> wat u on abt?
> Oh yeah, I can talk like a real newb 8)


Magical people only get special gold stars you will learn this as you progress......


----------



## Mr.PepsiMAX

mcluskyisms said:


> Magical people only get special gold stars you will learn this as you progress......


o rly


----------



## mcluskyisms

Mr.PepsiMAX said:


> o rly


Yes!!!

One day you may strive to be as magical as all of us!!! 

:no1:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Some people have no stamina....


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Number 1*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Number 2*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Number 3*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Number 4

1880??????????

No?

Ahh well, f**....

Ooooops sorry Grant, f:censor:k it!!!!


*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Big magical Special Gold Star for everyone who contributed!!!!

RFUK loves you all!!!

Happy Magicalness!!!!!!*

:no1:


----------



## Mr.PepsiMAX

mcluskyisms said:


> Some people have no stamina....





mcluskyisms said:


> *Number 1*





mcluskyisms said:


> *Number 2*





mcluskyisms said:


> *Number 3*





mcluskyisms said:


> *Number 4
> 
> 1880??????????
> 
> No?
> 
> Ahh well, f**....
> 
> Ooooops sorry Grant, f:censor:k it!!!!
> 
> 
> *





mcluskyisms said:


> image
> 
> *Big magical Special Gold Star for everyone who contributed!!!!
> 
> RFUK loves you all!!!
> 
> Happy Magicalness!!!!!!*
> 
> :no1:


What the phuk are you on about?


----------



## mcluskyisms

Mr.PepsiMAX said:


> What the phuk are you on about?


It was the 1880 post.......

I was on the sauce a bit too like.....


----------



## Mr.PepsiMAX

mcluskyisms said:


> It was the 1880 post.......
> 
> I was on the sauce a bit too like.....


:roll:


----------



## Corsetts

mcluskyisms said:


> Hows the GBB mate??
> 
> : victory:


She's doing fine thanks :2thumb:

Don't seem too much of her during the day, but she has a stroll round every evening.
Took a cockroach yesterday too : victory:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Corsetts said:


> She's doing fine thanks :2thumb:
> 
> Don't seem too much of her during the day, but she has a stroll round every evening.
> Took a cockroach yesterday too : victory:


Coolbeans!!!

: victory:


----------



## Baldpoodle

jumbo jockies are only 74p at safeway..............whoooohooooo I'll take 3 please!


----------



## SkinheadOi85

jumbo jockeys??? at 70 odd pence bargin FAT HORSE RIDERS GOING CHEAP!!!!


----------



## Ebola

could have sworn it said jonnies earlier and not jockeys


----------



## mcluskyisms

We are crap, we've played crap all the way through we deserve to be out we are just f:censor:g s:censor:e



















Boo Hoo etc......


----------



## Baldpoodle

utter crap.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Baldpoodle said:


> utter crap.


Beyond that, we were indeed utter crap all the way through the competition


----------



## mcluskyisms




----------



## Oderus

On the up side non of us will have to listen to a :censor: vuvuzela ever again unless by choice!!.


----------



## Corsetts

I was :censor: disgusted by the refs "decision" over that goal but, on reflection, I reckon he did us a favour :bash:


----------



## Corsetts

Oderus said:


> On the up side non of us will have to listen to a :censor: vuvuzela ever again unless by choice!!.


I'd only just got used to them too !


----------



## mcluskyisms

Oderus said:


> On the up side non of us will have to listen to a :censor: vuvuzela ever again unless by choice!!.


Ive been playing one in the key of G and I propose it will be a successful instrument in the making of my next album "failure"


----------



## Oderus

Corsetts said:


> I was :censor: disgusted by the refs "decision" over that goal but, on reflection, I reckon he did us a favour :bash:


Yup but it could have changed the out come to at least a more graceful defeat  but I think world cup ref's and linesmen have a long tradition of unfair decisions against England squads..


----------



## mcluskyisms

Oderus said:


> Yup but it could have changed the out come to at least a more graceful defeat  but I think world cup ref's and linesmen have a long tradition of unfair decisions against England squads..


We were just s:censor:t TBF, crappy crappy crappy, couldnt deal with the brakes


----------



## AdieSWA

Oderus said:


> Yup but it could have changed the out come to at least a more graceful defeat  but I think world cup ref's and linesmen have a long tradition of unfair decisions against England squads..


Are we forgettin the one major decision a linesman made in Engs favour, anyway we got hammered end of really, least my sweep of Paraguays still on haha


----------



## mcluskyisms

AdieSWA said:


> Are we forgettin the one major decision a linesman made in Engs favour, anyway we got hammered end of really, least my sweep of Paraguays still on haha


Yeah till about three days away.....


----------



## Theevilreddevil

:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## rudy691

now, thats a major topic bump


----------



## Mutley.100

Some people are just slow typists . :lol2:


----------



## Cockys Royals

My addition to this thread

BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER 

tHANKS FOR READING :lol2:


----------



## bobby

lol..


----------



## Baldpoodle

Cockys Royals said:


> My addition to this thread
> 
> BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER BANTER
> 
> tHANKS FOR READING :lol2:


 The thread is Off topic Banter not Banter.:whistling2:


----------



## TEENY

Hm i thought this had died a death....


----------



## Oderus

This thread is half full of posts by banned accounts now lol.


----------



## GRB

Oderus said:


> This thread is half full of posts by banned accounts now lol.


Epic win for common sense


----------



## Cockys Royals

Oderus said:


> This thread is half full of posts by banned accounts now lol.


lol im not banned, never been banned either.


----------



## Baldpoodle

GRB said:


> Epic win for common sense


and sticky toffie puding


----------



## Oderus

Common sense me never!!.

Here's a picture of custard creams in the style of warhol for no reason at all.


----------



## Animalmadness

Cockys Royals said:


> lol im not banned, never been banned either.


 neither have I


----------



## Baldpoodle

can I have cheese on that please?


----------



## bobby

GRB said:


> Epic win for common sense


Still one determined little :censor: that hasn't been killed yet :whistling2:


----------



## GRB

bobby said:


> Still one determined little :censor: that hasn't been killed yet :whistling2:


:lol2:

I'd expect nothing less from a fellow scot...


----------



## bobby

GRB said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I'd expect nothing less from a fellow scot...


8)...


----------



## Scoob

I heard stories about this thread


----------



## Scoob

GRB said:


> Epic win for common sense


You banned a few of my mates* D:
*


----------



## My plague MK2

Aaand it's back!


----------



## Animalmadness

My plague MK2 said:


> Aaand it's back!


 ...From beyond the grave :<


----------



## My plague MK2

Animalmadness said:


> ...From beyond the grave :<


Oh shurrup. I've had some good memories with this thread :lol2:


----------



## Animalmadness

My plague MK2 said:


> Oh shurrup. I've had some good memories with this thread :lol2:


 sorry, but it is nearly halloween


----------



## My plague MK2

Animalmadness said:


> sorry, but it is nearly halloween


I have a friend who has never been trick or treating! D: She might be able to come with us though


----------



## Genseric

My plague MK2 said:


> I have a friend who has never been trick or treating! D: She might be able to come with us though


Such an American thing..


----------



## My plague MK2

LeviathanNI said:


> Such an American thing..


That's what the parents said :lol2:
Fun though.


----------



## Animalmadness

:lol2:


----------



## My plague MK2

Animalmadness said:


> :lol2:


And what's funny? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Animalmadness

halloween is the only time is acceptable to go to a strangers house to ask them for food whilst dressed like a skeleton:lol2:. If u did that at any other time of year you'd probably get arrested


----------



## My plague MK2

Animalmadness said:


> halloween is the only time is acceptable to go to a strangers house to ask them for food whilst dressed like a skeleton:lol2:. If u did that at any other time of year you'd probably get arrested


Yeah :lol2:


----------



## rudy691

so I had 6 beers now and I'm a bit drunk  gonna watch Sorority Row with the missus now and Wall Street 2 by myself


----------



## Biffy

Oooooohhhhhh ........poooooooooooohhhhhh


----------



## Animalmadness

Biffy said:


> Oooooohhhhhh ........poooooooooooohhhhhh


 what?


----------



## Biffy

It's off any topic!!!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## My plague MK2

Biffy said:


> It's off any topic!!!!:mf_dribble:


I'm still not banned!! I'm happy


----------



## Biffy

Oh yeah!!!!!!!......my plaque 2 asome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## My plague MK2

Biffy said:


> Oh yeah!!!!!!!......my plaque 2 asome!!!!!!!!!


Plaque!? It's plague! You should be ashamed of yourself.
anyway... WOOO SIG


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I'm bringing this back up because some threads are really going off topic.... 

Saves infractions


----------



## 34531

Timothy, I'm tired  and I need a shower


----------



## Moosey

What should i cook/bake? I'm in the moooood :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

MissMoose said:


> What should i cook/bake? I'm in the moooood :flrt:


A cake? Then you can send it to me? :whistling2:


----------



## selina20

MissMoose said:


> What should i cook/bake? I'm in the moooood :flrt:


Make an amusing mixed coloured cake .


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> Make an amusing mixed coloured cake .


And then send it to me. :whistling2:


----------



## Hedgewitch

MissMoose said:


> What should i cook/bake? I'm in the moooood :flrt:


I thought your baking mood was homicidal :lol2:


And clearly bagels Mooseface.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

forever_20one said:


> Timothy, I'm tired  and I need a shower


Well my advice there would be to do two things at once. Like when i feel like that, i have a kip in the bath!  You wake up when the water starts getting cold so it's all good


----------



## 34531

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Well my advice there would be to do two things at once. Like when i feel like that, i have a kip in the bath!  You wake up when the water starts getting cold so it's all good


I don't like that, it feels odd


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

forever_20one said:


> I don't like that, it feels odd


Nah it's nice! I do it sometimes when i get home from work


----------



## DannyB

Bah, just remembered about my reward that i never got  lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

DannyB said:


> Bah, just remembered about my reward that i never got  lol


Ohh for what?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

God damn i'm so tired :|


----------



## Freakinfreak

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> God damn i'm so tired :|


And who's fault is that? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Freakinfreak said:


> And who's fault is that? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Can i blame you?


----------



## Freakinfreak

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Can i blame you?


You could try, but this time, I don't think it was my fault.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Freakinfreak said:


> You could try, but this time, I don't think it was my fault.


I still blame you


----------



## Freakinfreak

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I still blame you


That's nice of you!


----------



## Stelios

If you put some one on your ignore list, why do you still see their post, just not the content.
This is wunk, especially if they are on there for being a Bobette. :blowup:


----------



## selina20

Stelios said:


> If you put some one on your ignore list, why do you still see their post, just not the content.
> This is wunk, especially if they are on there for being a Bobette. :blowup:


Have no idea lol. Thats why i dont bother ignoring people i prefer to giggle to myself at their posts instead


----------



## Stelios

Case in point!


----------



## selina20

Stelios said:


> Case in point!


Well thats nice lol


----------



## empirecook

Bumped for those who can't search the forums.


----------



## Stelios

empirecook said:


> Bumped for those who can't search the forums.


:no1:


----------



## SkinheadOi85

ooooooooooooh no infractiuons for going off topic in off topic??? or do you get them for talking about spiders etc here then?? x


----------



## vivalabam

SkinheadOi85 said:


> ooooooooooooh no infractiuons for going off topic in off topic??? or do you get them for talking about spiders etc here then?? x


I wouldn't rule it out. :whistling2:


----------



## GRB

vivalabam said:


> I wouldn't rule it out. :whistling2:


Maybe if you stopped trying to provoke responses all the time with sly digs you wouldn't find youself in so much trouble.


----------



## vivalabam

GRB said:


> Maybe if you stopped trying to provoke responses all the time with sly digs you wouldn't find youself in so much trouble.


If I'm honest the only person that has a problem with me is you. None of the other mods have found issues with my posts.


----------



## Pincer

Come on guys and gals we should all be able to break bread together


----------



## GRB

vivalabam said:


> If I'm honest the only person that has a problem with me is you. None of the other mods have found issues with my posts.



That's because they don't tend to moderate the invert section. 

Regardless, as we always say the infractions/warnings are visible to the entire mod team and no-one has yet flagged anything that wasn't deserved.


----------



## JayW

GRB said:


> Maybe if you stopped trying to provoke responses all the time with sly digs you wouldn't find youself in so much trouble.





vivalabam said:


> If I'm honest the only person that has a problem with me is you. None of the other mods have found issues with my posts.


Balls of steel.


----------



## Pincer

vivalabam said:


> If I'm honest the only person that has a problem with me is you. None of the other mods have found issues with my posts.


With all due respect Kerry GRB is allocated to this section


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> If I'm honest the only person that has a problem with me is you. None of the other mods have found issues with my posts.


Other members may have a problem with you.

As for the mods. the invert section only has 2 mods ( other mods stick to their respective forums ) and grant seems to be the most active of the 2 mods here, so of course he is going to try and keep this section clean


----------



## vivalabam

GRB said:


> That's because they don't tend to moderate the invert section.
> 
> Regardless, as we always say the infractions/warnings are visible to the entire mod team and no-one has yet flagged anything that wasn't deserved.


Because I've not made an issue out of it, which is what I was going to do, but seeing as it's 1 point it's not worth it. I'm not a bad person or make awful posts so it shouldn't make a difference. 

And I spend more time on the OTF than I do here and have had countless debates which ended up much worse than you saw in that 1 lady gaga thread, and I've never received even a complaint.


----------



## Pincer

Clean like Listerine


----------



## JayW

snowgoose said:


> Other members may have a problem with you.
> 
> As for the mods. the invert section only has *2* mods ( other mods stick to their respective forums ) and grant seems to be the most active of the 2 mods here, so of course he is going to try and keep this section clean


Only has 1 :bash:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Other members may have a problem with you.
> 
> As for the mods. the invert section only has 2 mods ( other mods stick to their respective forums ) and grant seems to be the most active of the 2 mods here, so of course he is going to try and keep this section clean


I'd like it if they messaged me so hopefully we could work it out, wouldn't want any tension on the section. : victory:

And as I said in my previous post, I chat more on the OTF.


----------



## snowgoose

JayW said:


> Only has 1 :bash:


Grant ( GRB ) and poxicator ( Pete )

1+1=2


----------



## Brandan Smith

i think the mods do a good job tbh don't agree sometimes but no one ever does agree at the time


----------



## Stelios

vivalabam said:


> If I'm honest the only person that has a problem with me is you. None of the other mods have found issues with my posts.


I don't have a problem with you personally, and most of the time you post about relevant stuff (if rather alot).
But JayW is just an annoying knob, asking stupid questions that any one with half a brain wouldn't need to ask or could search for.
Or he is multi posting with you:flrt:, get a room.


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I'd like it if they messaged me so hopefully we could work it out, wouldn't want any tension on the section. : victory:
> 
> And as I said in my previous post, I chat more on the OTF.


What would there be to work out? 

Either members like you or hate you, and if they hated you I can't see them wanting to PM you in all honesty, i'm sure they would just add you to their ignore list.


----------



## Brandan Smith

snowgoose said:


> Grant ( GRB ) and poxicator ( Pete )
> 
> 1+1=2


lol ^^^^ duR lol


----------



## Pincer

Don't understand why everyone is getting a stork on over it, abide by the ruling or get banned it is simple, I got infracted the other day but I am not crying about it get over it.


----------



## vivalabam

Stelios said:


> I don't have a problem with you personally, and most of the time you post about relevant stuff (if rather alot).
> But JayW is just an annoying knob, asking stupid questions that any one with half a brain wouldn't need to ask or could search for.
> Or he is multi posting with you:flrt:, get a room.


I know, I do post a lot, it's the curse of having most of my uni stuff on the laptop, it's just too convenient to just come across and see what's going on. :blush:


----------



## Mutley.100

So if off topic is in the title , it's allowed in this section ? Or is that mod discretion in action ?


----------



## garlicpickle

snowgoose said:


> Either members like you or hate you, and if they hated you I can't see them wanting to PM you in all honesty, i'm sure they would just add you to their ignore list.


is it not possible to have no particular opinion :lol2:
I don't either like or dislike 99% of the people who post here, it's not like they impinge on my life in any meaningful way.


----------



## Pincer

I would imagine it is Mod screened, as minors can access here.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> What would there be to work out?
> 
> Either members like you or hate you, and if they hated you I can't see them wanting to PM you in all honesty, i'm sure they would just add you to their ignore list.


I'd hope there's a middle ground as well. Hating me without even knowing me is a little extreme.  

I'm sure they would, if someone doesn't like to read my posts then it's right they put me on ignore, I'd do the same.


----------



## Stelios

In this thread it is.


----------



## Pincer

garlicpickle said:


> is it not possible to have no particular opinion :lol2:
> I don't either like or dislike 99% of the people who post here, it's not like they impinge on my life in any meaningful way.


 
Hey Picklepants why did you jack in the mod job?


----------



## snowgoose

garlicpickle said:


> is it not possible to have no particular opinion :lol2:
> I don't either like or dislike 99% of the people who post here, it's not like they impinge on my life in any meaningful way.


lol you like me tho :flrt:

I'll admit, there are some people on this forum who chat and I can't stand so they get put on my ignore list so I don't have to read their dribble


----------



## JayW

Stelios said:


> I don't have a problem with you personally, and most of the time you post about relevant stuff (if rather alot).
> But JayW is just an annoying knob, asking stupid questions that any one with half a brain wouldn't need to ask or could search for.
> Or he is multi posting with you:flrt:, get a room.


Damn I am so thick aren't I? Damn I must get myself in local college and learn about animals. Such a hurtful comment. I hope you get warned for abusive langauge like I did.


----------



## GRB

Mutley.100 said:


> So if off topic is in the title , it's allowed in this section ? Or is that mod discretion in action ?


I'm of the opinion that this thread should just be binned, and random chit chat removed. However, we discussed it as a team and generally decided that a single off topic thread was fine so long as the rest of the forum stayed on topic. 

The flipside is that with an off topic thread, going off topic outside of that thread was to be punished more strictly. So don't get all the whinging really - here's the thread, off topic stays here, off topic outside gets a warning, etc.


----------



## Brandan Smith

stop acting like kids lol


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> lol you like me tho :flrt:
> 
> I'll admit, there are some people on this forum who chat and I can't stand so they get put on my ignore list so I don't have to read their dribble


I'm not on your ignore list then? :flrt: I've only ever put 1 person on there, then I took them off to show the OH a post, and I've not put them back on since. :lol2: I'd rather see what people post, even if I do ignore them, I'm just nosey. :blush:


----------



## bobby

GRB said:


> I'm of the opinion that this thread should just be binned, and random chit chat removed. However, we discussed it as a team and generally decided that a single off topic thread was fine so long as the rest of the forum stayed on topic.
> 
> The flipside is that with an off topic thread, going off topic outside of that thread was to be punished more strictly. So don't get all the whinging really - here's the thread, off topic stays here, off topic outside gets a warning, etc.


Shame I never got my infraction lifted for posting an off topic thread before this one eh? :whistling2:

I kid, we're back in love :flrt:


----------



## empirecook

Stelios said:


> I don't have a problem with you personally, and most of the time you post about relevant stuff (if rather alot).
> But JayW is just an annoying knob, asking stupid questions that any one with half a brain wouldn't need to ask or could search for.
> Or he is multi posting with you:flrt:, get a room.


:2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle

Pincer said:


> Hey Picklepants why did you jack in the mod job?


because of threads like the one which just got locked. I'm not really into breaking up fights and the whole "he started it mum" thing.


snowgoose said:


> lol you like me tho :flrt:


You go on believing that if it makes you happy J


----------



## GRB

bobby said:


> Shame I never got my infraction lifted for posting an off topic thread before this one eh? :whistling2:
> I kid, we're back in love :flrt:


In fairness, you'd still have about 19 even if we did lift that one. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Pincer

There is a few I find funny on here I don't hate them as the word hate is a strong word, I also don't use this ignore feature as I think if someone gets to you that bad on a bloomin spider forum you really need to get out and get a life.


----------



## TCBT

GRB said:


> I'm of the opinion that this thread should just be binned, and random chit chat removed. However, we discussed it as a team and generally decided that a single off topic thread was fine so long as the rest of the forum stayed on topic.
> 
> The flipside is that with an off topic thread, going off topic outside of that thread was to be punished more strictly. So don't get all the whinging really - here's the thread, off topic stays here, off topic outside gets a warning, etc.


 
DONT SAY IT DISPLAY IT !!!!!, how the hell does anyone know what there doing if no one is willing to display it ???

its no good just handing out crap, and not displaying it. Were is the sence in that ?


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I'm not on your ignore list then? :flrt: I've only ever put 1 person on there, then I took them off to show the OH a post, and I've not put them back on since. :lol2: I'd rather see what people post, even if I do ignore them, I'm just nosey. :blush:


I would have thought it was quite obvious you aren't on my ignore list, otherwise I wouldn't have been able to see what you had written and respond with an answer. Otherwise I may have well been going off topic.


----------



## bobby

GRB said:


> In fairness, you'd still have about 19 even if we did lift that one. :mf_dribble:


It's the principle :whistling2:

You counted my infractions? Am I winning? :flrt:

I've been real good lately eh? 8)


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I would have thought it was quite obvious you aren't on my ignore list, otherwise I wouldn't have been able to see what you had written and respond with an answer. Otherwise I may have well been going off topic.


I know, but it was more of the fact you seemed like you hated me a few posts back. :lol2:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

sweet like chocolate ballz


----------



## GRB

TCBT said:


> DONT SAY IT DISPLAY IT !!!!!, how the hell does anyone know what there doing if no one is willing to display it ???
> 
> its no good just handing out crap, and not displaying it. Were is the sence in that ?



Where is the sense in joining a reptile forum, heading to the help and chat section, spiders and inverts, and then chatting about xbox or what you had for tea last night?

You talk about sense, then fail to apply the same argument to your own point.


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I know, but it was more of the fact you seemed like you hated me a few posts back. :lol2:


I only said you werent in my ignore list, I never said anything about not hating...


----------



## Pincer

garlicpickle said:


> because of threads like the one which just got locked. I'm not really into breaking up fights and the whole "he started it mum" thing.
> 
> 
> You go on believing that if it makes you happy J


 

Yeah when you sign up for that your then one of them :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I only said you werent in my ignore list, I never said anything about not hating...


Makes me laugh how I've never actually spoke to you, yet you hate me. :lol2:


----------



## JayW

GRB said:


> Where is the sense in joining a reptile forum, heading to the help and chat section, spiders and inverts, and then chatting about xbox or what you had for tea last night?
> 
> You talk about sense, then fail to apply the same argument to your own point.


<removed>


----------



## JayW

vivalabam said:


> Makes me laugh how I've never actually spoke to you, yet you hate me. :lol2:


Wouldn't be surprised if he hates me too. 

Oh look Stelios, talking to Vivalabam... my bad. Sorry!


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Makes me laugh how I've never actually spoke to you, *yet you hate me.* :lol2:


Really? care to link me to the post where I actually said I hated you?


----------



## MustLoveSnails

:shock:


----------



## Pincer

I've got a really bad bum today


----------



## GRB

Keep the language civil, btw. 

I don't see the need to close this thread, that really would be shooting yourselves in the foot.


----------



## bobby

GRB said:


> Keep the language civil, btw.
> 
> I don't see the need to close this thread, that really would be shooting yourselves in the foot.


You're still as strict as ever :flrt:


----------



## Mutley.100

GRB said:


> Keep the language civil, btw.
> 
> I don't see the need to close this thread, that really would be shooting yourselves in the foot.



I wouldn't put it past some of the peeps in here to aim a gun downwards . :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

GRB said:


> Keep the language civil, btw.
> 
> I don't see the need to close this thread, that really would be shooting yourselves in the foot.


But then we can go back to talking off topic in other threads, right?


----------



## Freakinfreak

It's 'cause GRB is cool.


----------



## empirecook

Theevilreddevil said:


> sweet like chocolate ballz


YouTube - Sweet Like Chocolate - Shanks & Bigfoot
: victory:


----------



## empirecook

vivalabam said:


> But then we can go back to talking off topic in other threads, right?


:bash:

You really don't understand do you?


----------



## TCBT

GRB said:


> Where is the sense in joining a reptile forum, heading to the help and chat section, spiders and inverts, and then chatting about xbox or what you had for tea last night?
> 
> You talk about sense, then fail to apply the same argument to your own point.


 
i said weres the sence in NOT displaying it

Fail to apply the same to what, your individual practice ? or the minion you choose to inamorata ?


----------



## vivalabam

empirecook said:


> :bash:
> 
> You really don't understand do you?


I think I've just got confused somewhere. 

We're not allowed to go off topic in topics because we have this one. But if this one is gone then we are allowed in other topics? I think I'm missing something...


----------



## Pincer

TCBT said:


> i said weres the sence in NOT displaying it
> 
> Fail to apply the same to what, your individual practice ? or the minion you choose to inamorata ?


Come on lets not get to technical with the language I am a Pig farmer for christ sake!!


----------



## GRB

TCBT said:


> i said weres the sence in NOT displaying it
> 
> Fail to apply the same to what, your individual practice ? or the minion you choose to inamorata ?


Well, _where _is the sense in joining here to chat about that stuff? You talk of common sense, but to me it'd make more sense to chat about that on msn rather than on a public forum.


----------



## vivalabam

Pincer said:


> Come on lets not get to technical with the language I am a Pig farmer for christ sake!!


Are you really? My mum loves pigs, she wants some in our garden. :bash:


----------



## Pincer

vivalabam said:


> I think I've just got confused somewhere.
> 
> We're not allowed to go off topic in topics because we have this one. But if this one is gone then we are allowed in other topics? I think I'm missing something...


 
Katona, look this is a thread is for your off topic guff, and the other threads are for strictly on topic is that clear enough?


----------



## mickoh

*burn some*

i felt like burning some calories today so i set fire to a fat kid


----------



## vivalabam

Pincer said:


> Katona, look this is a thread for you off topic guff, and the other threads are for strictly on topic is that clear enough?


Yeah I get that bit. I didn't realise we had this one though, it's kool we do. :no1:


----------



## Stelios

Did he crack and sizzle?:blowup:


----------



## bobby

empirecook said:


> :bash:
> 
> You really don't understand do you?


Don't be silly........


GRB said:


> Well, _where _is the sense in joining here to chat about that stuff? You talk of common sense, but to me it'd make more sense to chat about that on msn rather than on a public forum.


I discovered 18+ and barely leave now.........why this lot don't head over is beyond me........


----------



## vivalabam

bobby said:


> Don't be silly........
> 
> 
> I discovered 18+ and barely leave now.........why this lot don't head over is beyond me........


I did for a while, didn't like the people there and haven't gone back since. :whistling2:


----------



## Pincer

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I get that bit. I didn't realise we had this one though, it's kool we do. :no1:


Its so strict there will be a handbook through your door soon personally signed With "love GRB"


----------



## garlicpickle

Ole talking about pig farming and Mark talking about crackling and sizzling has made me fancy a pork chop, unfortunately I haven't got any so will have to settle for an egg sarnie


----------



## Stelios

bobby said:


> Don't be silly........
> 
> 
> I discovered 18+ and barely leave now.........why this lot don't head over is beyond me........


And we are so thankfull that you did:grin1:


----------



## Mutley.100

garlicpickle said:


> Ole talking about pig farming and Mark talking about crackling and sizzling has made me fancy a pork chop, unfortunately I haven't got any so will have to settle for an egg sarnie


Mmmm , what sauce ?


----------



## vivalabam

Pincer said:


> Its so strict there will be a handbook through your door soon personally signed With "love GRB"


:lol2: If only.


----------



## bobby

vivalabam said:


> I did for a while, didn't like the people there and haven't gone back since. :whistling2:


That's not what you said in all of those PMs :flrt:


Stelios said:


> And we are so thankfull that you did:grin1:


Who are you? :whistling2:


----------



## Pincer

RFUK are getting Haynes to produce a rule book for all Premium members means we miss out eh Kerry


----------



## TCBT

GRB said:


> Well, _where _is the sense in joining here to chat about that stuff? You talk of common sense, but to me it'd make more sense to chat about that on msn rather than on a public forum.


 
If others have msn granted, but what if you dont, you know you cant plausibly dispute apothegm, when there are non laid out. Therefore if i chose to swear, you have no predicament to exaction upon me, because there is non


----------



## empirecook

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I get that bit. I didn't realise we had this one though, it's kool we do. :no1:


Ok. So i have found a *Major* fault in your sentence. 

Basically, your saying you didn't know about this thread until i bumped it. (Today, 07:24 PM)




But in fact. Your first reply to this thread was...

08-12-2010, 02:30 PM


vivalabam said:


> A cake? Then you can send it to me? :whistling2:


----------



## Pincer

garlicpickle said:


> Ole talking about pig farming and Mark talking about crackling and sizzling has made me fancy a pork chop, unfortunately I haven't got any so will have to settle for an egg sarnie


I love crackling stick with a Egg bap its more healthier.


----------



## vivalabam

Pincer said:


> RFUK are getting Haynes to produce a rule book for all Premium members means we miss out eh Kerry


I was actually going to become a premium member when I got my bursary, but seeing as everyone apparently hates me I'm not going to bother, better things to spend £10 on. :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle

Mutley.100 said:


> Mmmm , what sauce ?


has to be HP


----------



## Pincer

You like the brown then?


----------



## vivalabam

empirecook said:


> Ok. So i have found a *Major* fault in your sentence.
> 
> Basically, your saying you didn't know about this thread until i bumped it. (Today, 07:24 PM)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in fact. Your first reply to this thread was...
> 
> 08-12-2010, 02:30 PM



Haha how random. :lol2: I do tend to forget things though. :blush:


----------



## Pincer

vivalabam said:


> I was actually going to become a premium member when I got my bursary, but seeing as everyone apparently hates me I'm not going to bother, better things to spend £10 on. :lol2:


I don't hate you I find you funny you tool, I won't part with my hard earned cash don't see the reward of becoming a premium member, I rather give my spare change to my local Air Ambulance.


----------



## Stelios

That wasn't a major it was a


----------



## vivalabam

Pincer said:


> I don't hate you I find you funny you tool, I won't part with my hard earned cash don't see the reward of becoming a premium member, I rather give my spare change to my local Air Ambulance.


I was talking about other people.  I'm glad you don't though, it's restored my faith in the forum.  I just like the idea of being able to fit more in the sig. Mine looks crap at the moment, there's nothing pretty on it. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I was actually going to become a premium member when I got my bursary, but seeing as everyone apparently hates me I'm not going to bother, better things to spend £10 on. :lol2:


I dont hate you kerry :Na_Na_Na_Na:, I dont really anyone though :lol2:


----------



## Pincer

I don't bother with sigs or nothing if someone whats to ask me something they can PM me.


----------



## empirecook

vivalabam said:


> I was actually going to become a premium member when I got my bursary, but seeing as everyone apparently hates me I'm not going to bother, better things to spend £10 on. :lol2:


No matter what you do...

There will be people from hating you or disliking you. I am neither, and like that with 99% people on here. 

Sometimes i find you annoying, sometimes your funny, sometimes you can talk sense (like millipedes). But you probably find me annoying/funny sometimes.

My advice would be chin up and don't get so offended, its a forum. Don't let those who annoy you, get to you. Because the next day you may end up having a chat with him/her...

Life really is too short to argue and have a grudge on other people.


----------



## Pincer

I just find people need to not get so wound up by a forum if you get heated go smoke a ***, eat a pie or masterbate do anything.


----------



## geckodelta

Pincer said:


> I just find people need to not get so wound up by a forum if you get heated go smoke a ***, eat a pie or masterbate do anything.


:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I dont hate you kerry :Na_Na_Na_Na:, I dont really anyone though :lol2:


:flrt: Good to see I have friends, I was beginning to think the whole section was secretly plotting against me. :whistling2:



Pincer said:


> I don't bother with sigs or nothing if someone whats to ask me something they can PM me.


Yeah, I used to have my gamer tag on there, but it says I have too many characters now. :devil: I'll just have to sell a few Ts. :whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

GRB said:


> Maybe if you stopped trying to provoke responses all the time with sly digs you wouldn't find youself in so much trouble.


So much trouble? :|



GRB said:


> I'm of the opinion that this thread should just be binned, and random chit chat removed. However, we discussed it as a team and generally decided that a single off topic thread was fine so long as the rest of the forum stayed on topic.
> 
> The flipside is that with an off topic thread, going off topic outside of that thread was to be punished more strictly. So don't get all the whinging really - here's the thread, off topic stays here, off topic outside gets a warning, etc.


I made this thread so the invert people can have banter with other invert people, which should be good with the clique gang culture in this section where certains members can say what they like and nothing happens.

I'm all for this thread due to not liking most people in the 'Off topic' section. Have you seen it in there? Most of them are a waste of air and i wouldn't urinate on them if they were on fire. Infact it would me my honor to be the one that lit them.



GRB said:


> In fairness, you'd still have about 19 even if we did lift that one. :mf_dribble:


And i still have a few infractions i need to clear.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :flrt: Good to see I have friends, I was beginning to think the whole section was secretly plotting against me. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I used to have my gamer tag on there, but it says I have too many characters now. :devil: I'll just have to sell a few Ts. :whistling2:


I dont think there is anyone on the forum that I have a problem with, I would like it to stay that way :2thumb: and whats your gamer tag?? :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I dont think there is anyone on the forum that I have a problem with, I would like it to stay that way :2thumb: and whats your gamer tag?? :2thumb:


Yeah, I thought the same until a few haters came out of the woodwork. :lol2: Ah well less people to talk to at BTS, and more Ts to buy. :mf_dribble:

iVivaLaBam 

I'm very creative with names. :whistling2:


----------



## GRB

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> And i still have a few infractions i need to clear.


You'd think you'd keep your head down since you were allowed back on a no tolerance basis yet have since accrued 3 infractions. No backsies on the next perma ban, Tim.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, I thought the same until a few haters came out of the woodwork. :lol2: Ah well less people to talk to at BTS, and more Ts to buy. :mf_dribble:
> 
> iVivaLaBam
> 
> I'm very creative with names. :whistling2:


I will add you later :2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

GRB said:


> You'd think you'd keep your head down since you were allowed back on a no tolerance basis yet have since accrued 3 infractions. No backsies on the next perma ban, Tim.


I have kept my head down. But mods are human, not machines. And sadly humans hold grudges. There are far worse people on this site than me.


----------



## MustLoveSnails

*A laughable attempt to cheer y'all up *

Come on people, cheer up! Instead of fighting with each other can't we all just get along? Hold hands and spin round in circles, sing hippy songs and smell the roses! Have a cookie, fresh baked from the oven with chocolate chip. 

Remember guys, peace, love and lots o' bugs eace:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I will add you later :2thumb:


Awesome. ^_^

I never quite realised how many people have infractions... I thought they were rare. :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

vivalabam said:


> Awesome. ^_^
> 
> I never quite realised how many people have infractions... I thought they were rare. :lol2:


I've got far to many.


----------



## GRB

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I have kept my head down. But mods are human, not machines. And sadly humans hold grudges. There are far worse people on this site than me.


At what stages does it stop being the whole world against you and simply that you irritate those around you? 

I actually couldn't care less except that everytime you post it's either to moan about the inadequacies of the moderation team or how the whole section is a clique, apparently. I swear if I could, I'd award you the "Forum Eeyore" medal. It'd have a nice box and everything, velvet interior, small vial for tears, etc.


----------



## DannyB

Wtf happened on here tonight, im going back to the classified section, much calmer over there...


----------



## GRB

vivalabam said:


> Awesome. ^_^
> 
> I never quite realised how many people have infractions... I thought they were rare. :lol2:


There's a good correlation I'd bet with those posting here and those who have infractions. 

The vast majority of the section are infraction free.


----------



## MustLoveSnails

DannyB said:


> Wtf happened on here tonight, im going back to the classified section, much calmer over there...


 Dunno but I think the term chill pill might come in handy?



(Not that I'm advising drugs, they are bad, but seriously, this section just looks a bit like a written version of this lately :war: )


----------



## vivalabam

GRB said:


> There's a good correlation I'd bet with those posting here and those who have infractions.
> 
> The vast majority of the section are infraction free.


The people who actually post, get infractions, and the people that post twice a week don't. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

MustLoveSnails said:


> Dunno but I think the term chill pill might come in handy?
> 
> 
> 
> (Not that I'm advising drugs, they are bad, but seriously, this section just looks a bit like a written version of this lately :war: )


Nothing wrong with a good debate, it strengthens the soul. :whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

GRB said:


> At what stages does it stop being the whole world against you and simply that you irritate those around you?
> 
> I actually couldn't care less except that everytime you post it's either to moan about the inadequacies of the moderation team or how the whole section is a clique, apparently. I swear if I could, I'd award you the "Forum Eeyore" medal. It'd have a nice box and everything, velvet interior, small vial for tears, etc.


Ok when was the last time i really moaned about mods? As a whole most mods are actually really nice people and i mostly get on well with them. 

And i'm sorry but this section is very clique. You have a go at me for pointing it out, but all i'm doing is stating a fact, and i'm not the only one to think this either.


----------



## GRB

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Ok when was the last time i really moaned about mods? As a whole most mods are actually really nice people and i mostly get on well with them.
> 
> And i'm sorry but this section is very clique. You have a go at me for pointing it out, but all i'm doing is stating a fact, and i'm not the only one to think this either.





> Well as the title says. Where is he? I've not seen him post in this section for a while. Have the mods thrown a hissy fit and banned him from the section?





> I think when they've been this quiet for so long it means they haven't got a clue!





> I don't like this section so moderated. It's getting all hush hush like the KGB. You make threads and they just go away..... as with comments etc. The fun element of this section is being taken away.





> just call someone a naughty word begining with C. They will soon pm you





> Who chose the new mods? And why were certain ones chosen?





> like 50% of the comments i've ever made have been delete! The mods seem to be going through a 'thread clean-up' phase. Hopefully it passes soon before they ruin the fun side of the site.





> Yup! And quite clearly the mod that 'cleaned' this up has no sense of humour!





> You should. Then mod this section please.





> Oh i don't. It's like this because certain people get away with murder


Enough? All made within a week as well.


----------



## snowgoose

I've not got any infractions  I only have a warning lol


----------



## GRB

Incidentally, I didn't go an trawl through your post count to find them - these were posted in the mod section when were discussing some other posts you made.


----------



## Oderus

This threads starting to form a topic :gasp:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

GRB said:


> Enough? All made within a week as well.


How long ago was that though? And you lot keep all these on file?  That's quite mental :|

And that was my anti mod week :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Oderus said:


> This threads starting to form a topic :gasp:


Oh no.

*GERMAN SAUSAGE*

( there we go ) :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

One got loads of infractions to easy to get em


----------



## Oderus

At last one random post per user.

Why was Condemned 2 never released for PC :hmm:

my work here is done!


----------



## MustLoveSnails

Sooo, dancing on ice, love it, hate it or meh?


----------



## Theevilreddevil

_TiMiSdRuNk_ whats you're obsession with the mods, its all in you're head that they have the problem


----------



## vivalabam

MustLoveSnails said:


> Sooo, dancing on ice, love it, hate it or meh?


Hate it, I don't do dancing, unless it's very drunk and dancing on a podium. :whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Theevilreddevil said:


> _TiMiSdRuNk_ whats you're obsession with the mods, its all in you're head that they have the problem


Your* X2 

I don't see an obsession. I'm just speaking to GRB.


----------



## Jay<3Jess

GRB said:


> There's a good correlation I'd bet with those posting here and those who have infractions.
> 
> The vast majority of the section are infraction free.


I wonder why.



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Ok when was the last time i really moaned about mods? As a whole most mods are actually really nice people and i mostly get on well with them.
> 
> And i'm sorry but this section is very clique. You have a go at me for pointing it out, but all i'm doing is stating a fact, and i'm not the only one to think this either.


Wouldn't bother arguing. Can't argue back instead just bans ya. Just like I have.


----------



## Trice

Tim loves me cause im no longer a T virgin.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Trice said:


> Tim loves me cause im no longer a T virgin.


And you stalk me daily <3


----------



## GRB

You got banned for having multiple accounts. 

Incidentally, this now reminds me to give an infraction to the Jay<3Jess account for having multiple accounts. 

Nice call on the posting dude : victory:


----------



## Jay<3Jess

GRB said:


> You got banned for having multiple accounts.
> 
> Incidentally, this now reminds me to give an infraction to the Jay<3Jess account for having multiple accounts.
> 
> Nice call on the posting dude : victory:


LOL my bad, damn. Got caught. *smacks head*


----------



## MustLoveSnails

vivalabam said:


> Hate it, I don't do dancing, unless it's very drunk and dancing on a podium. :whistling2:


 *Attempts to make shocked and appalled expression and fails*

Yup, I really have got to lay off the pepsi, I go waaaay to hyper when I drink that stuff, although I don't think it makes me dance, podiums or otherwise :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trice said:


> Tim loves me cause im no longer a T virgin.


Me too. :flrt: I knew my nagging would pay off, it usually does. :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

MustLoveSnails said:


> *Attempts to make shocked and appalled expression and fails*
> 
> Yup, I really have got to lay off the pepsi, I go waaaay to hyper when I drink that stuff, although I don't think it makes me dance, podiums or otherwise :whistling2: :lol2:


LOL! I have this awful picture on facebook where I'm so trashed, even the guy next to me is like wtf. I don't even remember that night, god, bad times. :lol2: I'm better when I stay at home, but I don;'t drink for weeks, then all of a sudden drink for 1 night, I always end up in a mess. I shouldn't drink really, when will I learn. :blush:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

firefox lol


----------



## MustLoveSnails

vivalabam said:


> LOL! I have this awful picture on facebook where I'm so trashed, even the guy next to me is like wtf. I don't even remember that night, god, bad times. :lol2: I'm better when I stay at home, but I don;'t drink for weeks, then all of a sudden drink for 1 night, I always end up in a mess. I shouldn't drink really, when will I learn. :blush:


 Lesson to be learned here kiddies, never let people with cameras near you when you are drunk :lol2:


It only took one incident when I was younger, given malibu by my (evil) cousin and ended up singing loudly for hours to make me decide to never drink again. I do have a sullen and antisocial facade to maintain, don't think singing really helps that


----------



## vivalabam

MustLoveSnails said:


> Lesson to be learned here kiddies, never let people with cameras near you when you are drunk :lol2:
> 
> 
> It only took one incident when I was younger, given malibu by my (evil) cousin and ended up singing loudly for hours to make me decide to never drink again. I do have a sullen and antisocial facade to maintain, don't think singing really helps that


They will do well to learn that lesson! The amount of pictures where I look awful. :lol2:

LOL! That's funny. Yeah I've never sung yet, but I do often fall over, but last time I was tripped! :whistling2:


----------



## MustLoveSnails

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I've never sung yet, but I do often fall over, but last time I was tripped! :whistling2:



Suuuure :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

lol I've had some of those "trips" before  my last ended up with me waking up in A&E  Good times lol


----------



## MustLoveSnails

snowgoose said:


> lol I've had some of those "trips" before  my last ended up with me waking up in A&E  Good times lol


 I have nearly ended up doing that a lot without drinking, I'm so clumsy, i'm always tripping on the stairs or something. Its a rare week I don't fall down the stairs, and a rare day I don't drop something on my foot :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

MustLoveSnails said:


> Suuuure :lol2:





snowgoose said:


> lol I've had some of those "trips" before  my last ended up with me waking up in A&E  Good times lol


It's true! She fell over and her leg took me with her, ok I was wobbling to begin with, but it was her fault! I've never woken up in A&E, although I did get my drink spiked once, I thought I needed to go to A & E, but I fell asleep on the toilet instead of asking mum to take me. Woke up fine in the morning, in bed, not on the toilet. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> It's true! She fell over and her leg took me with her, ok I was wobbling to begin with, but it was her fault! I've never woken up in A&E, although I did get my drink spiked once, I thought I needed to go to A & E, but I fell asleep on the toilet instead of asking mum to take me. Woke up fine in the morning, in bed, not on the toilet. :whistling2:


lol, I ended up kissing the pavement and cracking my front tooth in half above the gum so that had to come out and also a few stitches in my lip where I bit through it lol


----------



## MustLoveSnails

snowgoose said:


> lol, I ended up kissing the pavement and cracking my front tooth in half above the gum so that had to come out and also a few stitches in my lip where I bit through it lol



Ooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> lol, I ended up kissing the pavement and cracking my front tooth in half above the gum so that had to come out and also a few stitches in my lip where I bit through it lol


Ouch... Why is it when your drunk all these ideas seem awesome. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Ouch... Why is it when your drunk all these ideas seem awesome. :lol2:


lol, it wasn't done on purpose I didn't actually try and kiss the pavement lol I fell onto it.

lol didn't know how much it actually hurt cos I woke up in hospital thinking I was in work, went downstairs looking for my work colleges :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> lol, it wasn't done on purpose I didn't actually try and kiss the pavement lol I fell onto it.
> 
> lol didn't know how much it actually hurt cos I woke up in hospital thinking I was in work, went downstairs looking for my work colleges :blush:


:lol2: That's so random. I thought you meant you actually tried to kiss the pavement.  My friend went to A & E once because she was having a panic attack when drunk, like right... Why?


----------



## geckodelta

did any of you guys watch being human :gasp:


----------



## Pincer

I don't drink alchohol just soft pop.


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> did any of you guys watch being human :gasp:


I've never seen it.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I've never seen it.


:gasp:, it was the best/worst episode ive ever seen, they killed off mitchel :bash:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Here you go spider people  

No it's not a spider but it's cute  And i bet Greg put that tag 'timisgay' :devil:

YouTube - VID 00006-20110114-0102.3GP


----------



## geckodelta

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Here you go spider people
> 
> No it's not a spider but it's cute  And i bet Greg put that tag 'timisgay' :devil:
> 
> YouTube - VID 00006-20110114-0102.3GP


thats a lovely carpet Tim :mf_dribble:


----------



## bobby

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Here you go spider people
> 
> No it's not a spider but it's cute  And i bet Greg put that tag 'timisgay' :devil:
> 
> YouTube - VID 00006-20110114-0102.3GP


Very nice mate, if I was getting another snake it would be a carpet : victory:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

geckodelta said:


> thats a lovely carpet Tim :mf_dribble:


Yup" I'm very much in love with it : victory:


----------



## vivalabam

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Here you go spider people
> 
> No it's not a spider but it's cute  And i bet Greg put that tag 'timisgay' :devil:
> 
> YouTube - VID 00006-20110114-0102.3GP


Booo snake. :devil:


----------



## geckodelta

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yup" I'm very much in love with it : victory:


Carpets are beautiful snakes, especially jungle jags :2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

vivalabam said:


> Booo snake. :devil:


!!! You can't boo a snake of that beauty!


----------



## vivalabam

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> !!! You can't boo a snake of that beauty!


I can boo a snake all I like! Booo!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I can boo a snake all I like! Booo!


noooooo viva why are you booing the snake? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> noooooo viva why are you booing the snake? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Because it's a snake! They are boring, booo!


----------



## bobby

vivalabam said:


> Because it's a snake! They are boring, booo!


You keep spiders and you think snakes are boring?


----------



## vivalabam

bobby said:


> You keep spiders and you think snakes are boring?


Yep. :whistling2: I mean snakes are good and all, but they take up so much room and don't do a lot. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yep. :whistling2: I mean snakes are good and all, but they take up so much room and don't do a lot. :blush:


a bit like me then :lol2:


----------



## bobby

vivalabam said:


> Yep. :whistling2: I mean snakes are good and all, but they take up so much room and don't do a lot. :blush:


......and spiders do sooooo much......

Snakes are far better display animals and most only need a three foot viv....some spiders could do with that much space.......

Snakes FTW....


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Snakes are great! I love spiders still and will always have a lot of involvement with them, but i've got this new found confidence and love for snakes! I often kiss my boa <3


----------



## vivalabam

bobby said:


> ......and spiders do sooooo much......
> 
> Snakes are far better display animals and most only need a three foot viv....some spiders could do with that much space.......
> 
> Snakes FTW....


3 ft viv, my room isn't even 3 ft. :whistling2: In all seriousness, one wouldn't fit in my room, plus my mum is terrified and won't allow one in the house. I'be just never been that amazed by them, not like I have inverts.


----------



## Carnuss

One of the reasons why snakes are interesting is because they move with no legs and one of the reasons why spiders are interesting is because they move with eight legs. Each exotic species is fasinating in it's own right, they're all unique, with their different appearances and behaviours.


----------



## Stelios

Jay<3Jess said:


> LOL my bad, damn. Got caught. *smacks head*


Why don't you log in to your other accounts behind a proxy?


----------



## Stelios

bobby said:


> ......and spiders do sooooo much......
> 
> Snakes are far better display animals and most only need a three foot viv....some spiders could do with that much space.......
> 
> Snakes FTW....


Are you saying that t's need bigger enclosures and that it is ok to keep most snakes a 3ft viv'?


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

thats what it reads like to me


----------



## vivalabam

Carnuss said:


> One of the reasons why snakes are interesting is because they move with no legs and one of the reasons why spiders are interesting is because they move with eight legs. Each exotic species is fasinating in it's own right, they're all unique, with their different appearances and behaviours.


I'd still much rather a spider, than a snake. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Carnuss

vivalabam said:


> I'd still much rather a spider, than a snake. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It's cool the way spiders dive on their prey... But then it's also cool the way snakes wrap around their prey. I love my Bibron Gecko's feeding response, he shoots out of nowhere and nabs them little critters faster than you can say boo.


----------



## vivalabam

I do quite like lizards, but I've not seen one I like enough to spend all the money on.  Tarantulas are cheap, I like cheap at the moment. :lol2:


----------



## MustLoveSnails

vivalabam said:


> I do quite like lizards, but I've not seen one I like enough to spend all the money on.  Tarantulas are cheap, I like cheap at the moment. :lol2:


 Do what I did, get given two by a distant acquaintance of a family member. My beardies were free to good home and they are the most lovely things I have ever had (along with the cats, hamsters, etc lol)


----------



## vivalabam

MustLoveSnails said:


> Do what I did, get given two by a distant acquaintance of a family member. My beardies were free to good home and they are the most lovely things I have ever had (along with the cats, hamsters, etc lol)


I don't really like bearded dragons... I like little lizards. :lol2: Like gekos, but not those leopard ones. I'm fussy. :blush:


----------



## MustLoveSnails

vivalabam said:


> I don't really like bearded dragons... I like little lizards. :lol2: Like gekos, but not those leopard ones. I'm fussy. :blush:



:gasp: you, don't, like, bearded, dragons.............. *faints*


Maybe green anoles? I'm getting some (eventually) once my rooms sorted out, lurvely lil things 

This is my Sunny when a wee baby, look at that lil face :flrt:










Also, just came home with two scorpions, some stick insects and leaf insects. So much for not buying more bugs! :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Haha, it;s cute, but not enough for me to want to buy one. :lol2: I'm going to Kempton this year, I'll have a look then.  

Ah awesome. ^_^ Gotta love leaf insects, mine were so cute when they were younger. Shame I can't look after them now.


----------



## Carnuss

vivalabam said:


> I do quite like lizards, but I've not seen one I like enough to spend all the money on.  Tarantulas are cheap, I like cheap at the moment. :lol2:



My Bibron only cost £28 :thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Carnuss said:


> My Bibron only cost £28 :thumb:


Yeah but what about all the set up and everything, I imagine that's a pain in the bum. My Ts are in cricket tubs and costs me like £6, I like that kind of cheap.


----------



## Carnuss

The Bibron hides in a crack 90% of the time, he only really comes out when he's feeding or sometimes are night.


----------



## vivalabam

Well doesn't that sound boring. :lol2:


----------



## Carnuss

Not come feeding time. :-o

How active do you expect them to be if you keep your animals in tupperware containers. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Carnuss said:


> Not come feeding time. :-o
> 
> How active do you expect them to be if you keep your animals in tupperware containers. :lol2:


My tarantulas are active, they move like once a week, it's exciting times!


----------



## Pincer

I've eaten like 5 pies today, 3 Steak n Kidney and 2 Chicken N Shroom I fill fat but just done a 13hr day Im beat.


----------



## MustLoveSnails

vivalabam said:


> Yeah but what about all the set up and everything, I imagine that's a pain in the bum. My Ts are in cricket tubs and costs me like £6, I like that kind of cheap.


 Yeeeah, my beardies get 4ft by 2ft viv each, about £100 per viv, then aquarium sealant, tiles, uv and heat lights, light fittings, thermostat, wood and rocks to bask on, food dishes, calcium dust and nutrobal, the actual food. Its safe to say I spend more on my critters than me :lol2:


----------



## Carnuss

Pincer said:


> I've eaten like 5 pies today, 3 Steak n Kidney and 2 Chicken N Shroom I fill fat but just done a 13hr day Im beat.


Mince pie with brown sauce and chips with red sauce, nomnomnom.


----------



## vivalabam

Pincer said:


> I've eaten like 5 pies today, 3 Steak n Kidney and 2 Chicken N Shroom I fill fat but just done a 13hr day Im beat.


I had a sandwich for lunch, that's rare for me, I don't usually eat lunch. :lol2: 5 pies is impressive though...



MustLoveSnails said:


> Yeeeah, my beardies get 4ft by 2ft viv each, about £100 per viv, then aquarium sealant, tiles, uv and heat lights, light fittings, thermostat, wood and rocks to bask on, food dishes, calcium dust and nutrobal, the actual food. Its safe to say I spend more on my critters than me :lol2:


Wow they aren't cheap.  They sounds like too much hassle as well, I'm such a lazy person, my Ts just need feeding once a week and a squirt of water every few days. :lol2: Although it does take a while now I have so many.


----------



## Corsetts

My Beardie's in a 4x2x2, total waste of money. 
For all the moving she does, I could've kept her in a milk bottle and saved a fortune :lol2:


----------



## MustLoveSnails

Corsetts said:


> My Beardie's in a 4x2x2, total waste of money.
> For all the moving she does, I could've kept her in a milk bottle and saved a fortune :lol2:


 Really? Mine are mental little wotsits, they spend ages running around on me when I have them out, a while basking then loonies round the viv.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Corsetts said:


> My Beardie's in a 4x2x2, total waste of money.
> For all the moving she does, I could've kept her in a milk bottle and saved a fortune :lol2:


True. All they do is bask


----------



## Pincer

vivalabam said:


> *I had a sandwich for lunch, that's rare for me, I don't usually eat lunch. :lol2: 5 pies is impressive though...*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow they aren't cheap.  They sounds like too much hassle as well, I'm such a lazy person, my Ts just need feeding once a week and a squirt of water every few days. :lol2: Although it does take a while now I have so many.


 
I have to eat loads my job is very physical and long hrs so pies do the job quite nicely its not like I put weight on soon burn it off lol, Kerry you should look after yourself eat more your feel poo otherwise.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I'm on a diet


----------



## Pincer

Diets are for wimps :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

I've just got lazy while I'm at uni, I don't really eat until dinner time. :lol2: Today I ate a nutrigrain bar and a jaffa cake bar, very nutritious. :whistling2:


----------



## dizzee

to stay healthy and to keeo your matabalism going, 5 meals a day is reccomnded :2thumb:


----------



## MustLoveSnails

dizzee said:


> to stay healthy and to keeo your matabalism going, 5 meals a day is reccomnded :2thumb:


 Only 5??? Why not 10? :lol2:


----------



## Pincer

Yawn Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I'm eating a banana


----------



## Pincer

I've had 2 pies today Chicken n Shroom :2thumb:


----------



## Brandan Smith

any1 esle having a really *Beep* day ? yesterday and today have just been argh from fighting to just everything these last 2 days have been pants!!


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> any1 esle having a really *Beep* day ? yesterday and today have just been argh from fighting to just everything these last 2 days have been pants!!


I get that sometimes, when you just hate everyone and everything. :lol2: I'm having a rather good day today though, finished uni for the 2nd year and I'm going home tomorrow. :flrt:


----------



## Brandan Smith

gratz and to top it off my ts still in post somewhere ! bin 3days now !!!!!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> gratz and to top it off my ts still in post somewhere ! bin 3days now !!!!!!!


That sucks.  I suppose it will be stuck in there for the weekend? I've had one in the post for 8 days before though.


----------



## Brandan Smith

unless it comes tomorrow :/


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> unless it comes tomorrow :/


Yeah, fingers crossed it does.


----------



## Brandan Smith




----------



## mcluskyisms

*:2thumb:Winning...*:2thumb:






:Na_Na_Na_Na:​


----------



## geckodelta

ahh I need to get my post count up :devil:


----------



## SkinheadOi85

mc your only winning if your drinking tigers blood


----------



## Brandan Smith

^ sad lol


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> ahh I need to get my post count up :devil:


Why?


----------



## vivalabam

L4 ghostie eating a blue bottle, it sat there ages staring at it deciding if it would take off if she grabbed it. She eventually went for it though, was funny when the fly started walking away and took the mantis with it. She never stopped eating though. :lol2:


----------



## Bexzini

Helllooo everyone


----------



## mcluskyisms

SkinheadOi85 said:


> mc your only winning if your drinking tigers blood


I was drinking tigers blood, plus that and the fact I'm a freakin' rock starts from Mars etc...

Epic winning. 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith

mt t finally come after 4days!!!!!!!!!!!!! yaaayy


----------



## Pincer

Bexzini :2thumb:


Is it wrong to of eaten a whole pack of milk chocolate digestives in under half hour @ 5.00am?


----------



## Mutley.100

Pincer said:


> Bexzini :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Is it wrong to of eaten a whole pack of milk chocolate digestives in under half hour @ 5.00am?



Only if they weren't yours . :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

You've just had like your daily allowance of calories in one go  And god knows how much fat etc! This is why life is hell. I could eat so much crap like mcdonalds, KFC, crisp and chocolate etc. But then i would look like Rick Waller after a week  

But is eating crap like salad as nice?  Nope but it's healthy....


----------



## Brandan Smith

hehe ive gone past caring if i get fat i get fat lol


----------



## vivalabam

I eat what I want at the moment, I'll sort out my diet when I move back home and join the gym again. :lol2: I'm off for a Subway in a bit. :whistling2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

bugger tht lol if im ment to be fat who am i too question nature lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Nah being fats depressing. Since i gave up smoking about 18 months ago i've put on like a stone. And i can feel it there, just sitting there :devil: I'll shift it very soon though...


----------



## Brandan Smith

nah be fits depressing i used to go to gym two times a day and would only eat salad and tuna did it for a while but its rubbish when you go out wi a lass or mate and they wanna get something to eat but you wont nip and get some from mac ds cos you know you'll have to work even harder at gym it becomes an obcession not good rather go out eat a big fat mc ds and be happy


----------



## Pincer

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Nah being fats depressing. Since i gave up smoking about 18 months ago i've put on like a stone. And i can feel it there, just sitting there :devil: I'll shift it very soon though...


Just stick with a protein shake twice a day you will shift it in no time, might get a sore wrist though lol


----------



## Pincer

Mutley.100 said:


> Only if they weren't yours . :lol2:


Yeah they were mine but the pint of cold milk wasn't lol


----------



## Harbinger

Dont we have section for all these?
What was it called, oh yeah, an off topic section?:whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Dont we have section for all these?
> What was it called, oh yeah, an off topic section?:whistling2:


But this off topic section is for invert people to have banter with other invert people. Not the rest of the tools from other sections that annoy us.


----------



## Brandan Smith

hahaha did you no it harassment to ask people to stay on topic lmao this forum gets funnyer lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I think you're all idiots for wanting P. mets at the prices they command. GBB's are a lot prettier and a fraction of the price.


----------



## Corsetts

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I think you're all idiots for wanting P. mets at the prices they command. GBB's are a lot prettier and a fraction of the price.


But you never, ever see them! at least I don't see mine, anyway...


----------



## spidersteve

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I think you're all idiots for wanting P. mets at the prices they command. GBB's are a lot prettier and a fraction of the price.


I said that too earlier today, apparently im ignorant.


----------



## Paul c 1

spidersteve said:


> I said that too earlier today, apparently im ignorant.


 
haha your not ignorant Steve... to be honest what you said echoed my views and I would imagine that of others too.... some users on here just have to face the facts that other people have opinions different to theirs and that difference in opinion is usually the foundations for a strong healthy debate.... I never understand when people become uptight and snotty over someone having a different outlook or opinion on a subject, but I guess it'll happen from time to time.
-P


----------



## 8and6

spidersteve said:


> I said that too earlier today, apparently im ignorant.


actually you called everyone 'Morons'....but still....you continue to amuse :lol2: so please tell me you're going to the BTS so everyone else can have a laugh too :2thumb:


----------



## 8and6

Paul c 1 said:


> haha your not ignorant Steve... to be honest what you said echoed my views and I would imagine that of others too.... some users on here just have to face the facts that other people have opinions different to theirs and that difference in opinion is usually the foundations for a strong healthy debate.... I never understand when people become uptight and snotty over someone having a different outlook or opinion on a subject, but I guess it'll happen from time to time.
> -P


oh, i dont have any problem with anyone having different views...even when you are usually wrong....what bugs me is when people start being ignorant and calling people idiots and morons for having their view and then get all snotty and petulant when its reversed :lol2:


----------



## Paul c 1

[email protected] said:


> oh, i dont have any problem with anyone having different views...*even when you are usually wrong*....what bugs me is when people start being ignorant and calling people idiots and morons for having their view and then get all snotty and petulant when its reversed :lol2:


To be honest Steve.... this is what gets up my nose you say things like this and I don't know whether I should take it personally or whether it's just a 'blanket' comment aimed at everyone, and maybe you don't think about what your saying or how it can be percieved by others.

The funny thing is I've only ever crossed paths with you once and that involved a good chat regarding the breeding of Brachypelma annitha.... so I don't where the anomosity and this superior patronising attitude has suddenly evolved from??

-P


----------



## 8and6

yhpm Paul


----------



## Paul c 1

[email protected] said:


> yhpm Paul


The air is now clear!
-P


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

[email protected] said:


> actually you called everyone 'Morons'....but still....you continue to amuse :lol2: so please tell me you're going to the BTS so everyone else can have a laugh too :2thumb:


I've called most of you far worse than that : victory:


----------



## vivalabam

Bringing back the off topic, so we don't go off topic on that other thread. Too late but :whistling2:


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> Bringing back the off topic, so we don't go off topic on that other thread. Too late but :whistling2:


Look what you found! If I'd have known about this thread...do we still need to mention B.Vegans in every post?


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> Look what you found! If I'd have known about this thread...do we still need to mention B.Vegans in every post?


No we don't, that's the beauty of it! :lol2:




ChrisNE said:


> So you camp like a B.Vegans in a hole too! :whistling2: I've probably already annoyed you online without ever knowing! What are both of your ID's? I have the urge to continually take you out with a scopeless weapon as I jog by! : victory: Although I can't complain too much, not many hot girls playing MW2
> 
> Although Gecko needs to stick his Live on his dads credit card! Only like 7.50 a month!


I don't camp, I do a lot of running around, but if I've like found their spawn I hold it down.  Not very well like, I'm pretty bad at the moment, but if I do manage to hold it down well I can get my pavelow easily. 

:blush: My tag is iVivaLaBam I think, I have so many vivalabam user names, you think it would be easier to remember. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> or a group chat on msn :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I don't have msn.


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> No we don't, that's the beauty of it! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't camp, I do a lot of running around, but if I've like found their spawn I hold it down.  Not very well like, I'm pretty bad at the moment, but if I do manage to hold it down well I can get my pavelow easily.
> 
> :blush: My tag is iVivaLaBam I think, I have so many vivalabam user names, you think it would be easier to remember. :lol2:


Haha I don't normally add anyone on xbox live, have a few friends from work. My tag is VenturaChris me thinks. I'll try and figure out how to add you. And Gecko when he finds his dads credit card. Been meaning to get back on MW2 cos I never got 10th prestige. Am on black ops most of the time now


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> Haha I don't normally add anyone on xbox live, have a few friends from work. My tag is VenturaChris me thinks. I'll try and figure out how to add you. And Gecko when he finds his dads credit card. Been meaning to get back on MW2 cos I never got 10th prestige. Am on black ops most of the time now


Ah right kool, I'll add you in a bit, just going to do a little uni work so I don't feel so guilty.  

I'm not even at 10th prestige yet, but that's through choice more than anything. I've stuck at 9th because I like the emblem.  I'm also trying to call in 1000 armed helicopters, get another thing for that as well. I'm on about 750 at the moment. :lol2:


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> Ah right kool, I'll add you in a bit, just going to do a little uni work so I don't feel so guilty.
> 
> I'm not even at 10th prestige yet, but that's through choice more than anything. I've stuck at 9th because I like the emblem.  I'm also trying to call in 1000 armed helicopters, get another thing for that as well. I'm on about 750 at the moment. :lol2:


I figured out how to do it lol. Added Gecko too. And added you on fb from the old fb thread on here! Now who's the stalker and who's the stalkee! :2thumb:

Uni work is boring! Do it later! 

Actually what? You're ahead of me on MW2. lol But I gave up and moved to BlackOps. i'll have to catch up!


----------



## geckodelta

ChrisNE said:


> I figured out how to do it lol. Added Gecko too. And added you on fb from the old fb thread on here! Now who's the stalker and who's the stalkee! :2thumb:
> 
> Uni work is boring! Do it later!
> 
> Actually what? You're ahead of me on MW2. lol But I gave up and moved to BlackOps. i'll have to catch up!


haha i accepted you and added viva its deffo her cause its got juggersaurus as her info :lol2:


----------



## ChrisNE

geckodelta said:


> haha i accepted you and added viva its deffo her cause its got juggersaurus as her info :lol2:


I just sent off an invite to you both, didn't know you could see their profile to double check lol. Oh well. Get live back! I've been reading the BTS thread and am jealous. Want to go badly. Probably too far for me, where bouts is it again?


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> haha i accepted you and added viva its deffo her cause its got juggersaurus as her info :lol2:


LOL! Yeah that makes me laugh every time.  



ChrisNE said:


> I just sent off an invite to you both, didn't know you could see their profile to double check lol. Oh well. Get live back! I've been reading the BTS thread and am jealous. Want to go badly. Probably too far for me, where bouts is it again?


Yeah I'm going on now so I'll accept you both.  I've finished writing up some notes so I did some work today. :no1: I'm coming from Lancaster, I can't be much further away. :whip:

LOL! Edit that, you are actually much further away.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Yeah that makes me laugh every time.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm going on now so I'll accept you both.  I've finished writing up some notes so I did some work today. :no1: I'm coming from Lancaster, I can't be much further away. :whip:
> 
> LOL! Edit that, you are actually much further away.


im gonna assume you got it from inbetweeners which makes you very cool :lol2:
and i dont think im going :whip:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> im gonna assume you got it from inbetweeners which makes you very cool :lol2:
> and i dont think im going :whip:


:lol2: I do love the inbetweeners, I can't wait for the film to come out. :mf_dribble:

No one seems to be going now.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I do love the inbetweeners, I can't wait for the film to come out. :mf_dribble:
> 
> No one seems to be going now.


kerry i can go... if you let me stay in you hotel room :lol2: and i cant wait but its gonna be an 18 so i probs wont get in :bash:


----------



## ChrisNE

geckodelta said:


> kerry i can go... if you let me stay in you hotel room :lol2: and i cant wait but its gonna be an 18 so i probs wont get in :bash:


I keep forgetting you're only 15. Must suck. :Na_Na_Na_Na:



vivalabam said:


> LOL! Yeah that makes me laugh every time.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm going on now so I'll accept you both.  I've finished writing up some notes so I did some work today. :no1: I'm coming from Lancaster, I can't be much further away. :whip:
> 
> LOL! Edit that, you are actually much further away.


Yea I live miles away from everybody and everything that happens. I might join you online. Been yonks since I've played MW2. Will have no excuses for being crap with blackops being so similar! Tab first. When you getting live back gecko!?


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> kerry i can go... if you let me stay in you hotel room :lol2: and i cant wait but its gonna be an 18 so i probs wont get in :bash:


LOL! We've already booked it for 2 people, plus it would be a little bit illegal I think.


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> Yea I live miles away from everybody and everything that happens. I might join you online. Been yonks since I've played MW2. Will have no excuses for being crap with blackops being so similar! Tab first. When you getting live back gecko!?


I have no excuse for being bad either, I'm just terrible at it. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL! We've already booked it for 2 people, plus it would be a little bit illegal I think.


i can sneak in? :lol2: and i would only be a week from 16/its not illegal :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

ChrisNE said:


> I keep forgetting you're only 15. Must suck. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I live miles away from everybody and everything that happens. I might join you online. Been yonks since I've played MW2. Will have no excuses for being crap with blackops being so similar! Tab first. When you getting live back gecko!?


i will have to tell my dad to give me his credit card tonight :lol2:
oh and yes it does haha


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> i can sneak in? :lol2: and i would only be a week from 16/its not illegal :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well it is really. :lol2: I don't think the police would quite think of it the same way as us... A 25 year old and a 21 year old sharing a room with a 15 year old we've never met before. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well it is really. :lol2: I don't think the police would quite think of it the same way as us... A 25 year old and a 21 year old sharing a room with a 15 year old we've never met before. :whistling2:


kerry its not illegal.... its just frowned upon... like masturbating on an aeroplane :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> Well it is really. :lol2: I don't think the police would quite think of it the same way as us... A 25 year old and a 21 year old sharing a room with a 15 year old we've never met before. :whistling2:


I can hear sirens!


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> I can hear sirens!


You broke my xbox. whip2


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> You broke my xbox. whip2


Lol I joined, then got kicked for inactivity when the phone rang and then ya left! I feel unloved!


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> Lol I joined, then got kicked for inactivity when the phone rang and then ya left! I feel unloved!


I went to read the message you sent me, my x box froze and now it won't connect to the internet. It's never done this before!


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> I went to read the message you sent me, my x box froze and now it won't connect to the internet. It's never done this before!


Haha that old chestnut! : (

I didn't break it! I only said hello lol hope it gets going again. Least you got me back on MW2. Not been on in like a year. Feels wierd after playing black ops.


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> Haha that old chestnut! : (
> 
> I didn't break it! I only said hello lol hope it gets going again. Least you got me back on MW2. Not been on in like a year. Feels wierd after playing black ops.


I'm trying it again, silly thing. Haha I've never played black ops, I didn't really like the look of it.


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> I'm trying it again, silly thing. Haha I've never played black ops, I didn't really like the look of it.


Its like MW2 but better! With hardly any snipers or campers. Marvellous achievement!


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> Its like MW2 but better! With hardly any snipers or campers. Marvellous achievement!


Yeah, I've just never been that into it, I played once and owned my OH, that's about it. :lol2:


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, I've just never been that into it, I played once and owned my OH, that's about it. :lol2:


lol well done!


----------



## geckodelta

ChrisNE said:


> lol well done!


viva have you decided i can stay with you yet? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> lol well done!


I know, was well funny.  I'm doing poop today, we just got nuked.  



geckodelta said:


> viva have you decided i can stay with you yet? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I would... But the time in Prison is putting me off a little. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I know, was well funny.  I'm doing poop today, we just got nuked.
> 
> 
> 
> I would... But the time in Prison is putting me off a little. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


there wouldnt be any :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> I know, was well funny.  I'm doing poop today, we just got nuked.
> 
> 
> 
> I would... But the time in Prison is putting me off a little. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Me too. Not going well!


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> there wouldnt be any :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Pretty sure there might be. :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> Me too. Not going well!


I'm doing even worse on this one. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Pretty sure there might be. :whistling2:


did you not see my comment about masturbating on an aeroplane? 
:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> did you not see my comment about masturbating on an aeroplane?
> :lol2:


:lol2: Pretty sure you're not allowed to do it still. But if no one sees it's ok, how do you fancy crawling into a suitcase? :whistling2:

My x box broke again so I'm giving up. :bash:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Pretty sure you're not allowed to do it still. But if no one sees it's ok, how do you fancy crawling into a suitcase? :whistling2:
> 
> My x box broke again so I'm giving up. :bash:


im happy to crawl into your suit case kerry :flrt: nah i joke im not gonna disturb you and your OH :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> im happy to crawl into your suit case kerry :flrt: nah i joke im not gonna disturb you and your OH :lol2:


:lol2: Well you'll have to bring your own suitcase, mine has a hole in it.  

Yey I got 62% on my essay. :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Well you'll have to bring your own suitcase, mine has a hole in it.
> 
> Yey I got 62% on my essay. :flrt:


i will bring an extra large suitcase :lol2:
and congrats :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> i will bring an extra large suitcase :lol2:
> and congrats :2thumb:


:lol2: Thanks, I've been getting poop marks recently. :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Thanks, I've been getting poop marks recently. :whip:


well once again i dont even do homework :lol2:


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Well you'll have to bring your own suitcase, mine has a hole in it.
> 
> Yey I got 62% on my essay. :flrt:


Well done! Back to drinking and shagging about. Thats what students do ain't it?


----------



## The T Lord

ChrisNE said:


> Well done! Back to drinking and shagging about. Thats what students do ain't it?


:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> well once again i dont even do homework :lol2:


Haha well seeing as I pay like £3,000 a year I kinda have to do some work. :lol2:



ChrisNE said:


> Well done! Back to drinking and shagging about. Thats what students do ain't it?


Well most probably, I actually work quite hard. I'm actually really thick and have to work hard to get even bad grades. :blush:


----------



## nick19

ChrisNE said:


> Well done! Back to drinking and shagging about. Thats what students do ain't it?


ha ha and this is why i wish i went to collage :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

nick19 said:


> ha ha and this is why i wish i went to collage :whistling2:


I'm going to be screwed when I get a job, I'm used to waking up in the afternoon, I'm not going to be good at getting up at 7am. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'm going to be screwed when I get a job, I'm used to waking up in the afternoon, I'm not going to be good at getting up at 7am. :blush:


be a prostitute? you dont have to get up till late :lol2::lol2:

* then you will be screwed * < sorry couldnt resist


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> be a prostitute? you dont have to get up till late :lol2::lol2:
> 
> * then you will be screwed * < sorry couldnt resist


I'm not becoming a prostitute! Cheeky moo. :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'm not becoming a prostitute! Cheeky moo. :whip:


sorry :lol2: im 15 this and gaming is the only thing that enters my mind :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> sorry :lol2: im 15 this and gaming is the only thing that enters my mind :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: Teenagers and their dirty minds. :whip: And you want to stay in my hotel room? I'll wake up to find you mounting the cupboard or something. :whistling2:


----------



## nick19

vivalabam said:


> I'm going to be screwed when I get a job, I'm used to waking up in the afternoon, I'm not going to be good at getting up at 7am. :blush:


im still not used to getting up early it actually sucks


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Teenagers and their dirty minds. :whip: And you want to stay in my hotel room? I'll wake up to find you mounting the cupboard or something. :whistling2:


hahahahahahahhahahahaha im much more well behaved in real life, just ask my wardrobe :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## The T Lord

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Teenagers and their dirty minds. :whip: And you want to stay in my hotel room? I'll wake up to find you mounting the cupboard or something. :whistling2:


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> hahahahahahahhahahahaha im much more well behaved in real life, just ask my wardrobe :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you could always use my weetabix hammer on her then you can have all the fun you like :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Teenagers and their dirty minds. :whip: And you want to stay in my hotel room? I'll wake up to find you mounting the cupboard or something. :whistling2:


Now i kinda wanna change my answer to... or your leg :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> you could always use my weetabix hammer on her then you can have all the fun you like :whistling2:


it's ok if i say suprise first right? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> it's ok if i say suprise first right? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


ha ha yh i guess so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> hahahahahahahhahahahaha im much more well behaved in real life, just ask my wardrobe :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LMAO! 



geckodelta said:


> Now i kinda wanna change my answer to... or your leg :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Wait, what, that would definitely be illegal! :lol2:


----------



## nick19

vivalabam said:


> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what, that would definitely be illegal! :lol2:


its not if he says surprise lmao


----------



## vivalabam

nick19 said:


> its not if he says surprise lmao


Again, not sure if the police would see it that way. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what, that would definitely be illegal! :lol2:





nick19 said:


> its not if he says surprise lmao





vivalabam said:


> Again, not sure if the police would see it that way. :whistling2:


just :lol2: at all of this :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nick19

vivalabam said:


> Again, not sure if the police would see it that way. :whistling2:


it would be funny to find out tho then i could put my ninja costume on and steel all of your t's :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Any way back to reading about women in the CJS, you're all a bad influence. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> it would be funny to find out tho then i could put my ninja costume on and steel all of your t's :whistling2:


I think i might have talked my way out of staying in her room :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> I think i might have talked my way out of staying in her room :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp: dude i already beet you there


----------



## nick19

vivalabam said:


> Any way back to reading about women in the CJS, you're all a bad influence. :whistling2:


no we aint :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

nick19 said:


> it would be funny to find out tho then i could put my ninja costume on and steel all of your t's :whistling2:


Steal who's Ts, not mine? :gasp:



nick19 said:


> no we aint :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yes you are. :whistling2:


----------



## nick19

vivalabam said:


> Steal who's Ts, not mine? :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are. :whistling2:


yes yours :lol2: you have all the ones i want :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Steal who's Ts, not mine? :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are. :whistling2:


your a bad influence on us :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> your a bad influence on us :Na_Na_Na_Na:


this :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> this :whistling2:


I think she left us :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> this :whistling2:


she turned an innocent young boy into a wardrobe/leg humping madman :gasp:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> she turned an innocent young boy into a wardrobe/leg humping madman :gasp:


ha ha you will soon get used to that mate its women for you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> ha ha you will soon get used to that mate its women for you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


thats a fair point :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

nick19 said:


> yes yours :lol2: you have all the ones i want :flrt:


I'll protect my babies with my life! :whip:



geckodelta said:


> your a bad influence on us :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Such awful lies. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'll protect my babies with my life! :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> Such awful lies. :whistling2:


it be the truth :devil:


----------



## nick19

vivalabam said:


> I'll protect my babies with my life! :whip:
> 
> but i want them
> 
> Such awful lies. :whistling2:


no lies here


----------



## vivalabam

Where did my hungry topic go. :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Where did my hungry topic go. :gasp:


yh..... about that :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> yh..... about that :whistling2:


What did you do?! :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> What did you do?! :whip:


errrr nothing :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> errrr nothing :whistling2:


Seriously, what happened to it? :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Seriously, what happened to it? :gasp:


errrr nick said i was stalking you, i said i cant be i have a gf it got mentioned what she did... people started saying what should happen to my gf i got an infraction etc :blush:
Love you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> errrr nick said i was stalking you, i said i cant be i have a gf it got mentioned what she did... people started saying what should happen to my gf i got an infraction etc :blush:
> Love you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LMAO! Oh. :whistling2: And I just wanted to share with the world my OH falling out a window. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LMAO! Oh. :whistling2: And I just wanted to share with the world my OH falling out a window. :lol2:


yep.... sorry about that :lol2: i think i should stay in off topic :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> yep.... sorry about that :lol2: i think i should stay in off topic :lol2:


:lol2: It's ok, shame I wasn't here I would have liked to have seen what went on.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: It's ok, shame I wasn't here I would have liked to have seen what went on.


it wasnt pretty :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> it wasnt pretty :lol2:


PM me and let me know, I'm nosy!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> PM me and let me know, I'm nosy!


who likes this thread :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Threads ok. :whistling2: Time for me to watch Katie. :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Threads ok. :whistling2: Time for me to watch Katie. :flrt:


katie price? i used to watch her show on itv2 but now shes move to errr living? ii cant get it :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> katie price? i used to watch her show on itv2 but now shes move to errr living? ii cant get it :lol2:


Ah right. :lol2: Yeah it's her show, it's awesome. I normally wait a bit later so I can fast forward the adverts. :no1:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Ah right. :lol2: Yeah it's her show, it's awesome. I normally wait a bit later so I can fast forward the adverts. :no1:


haha i cant believe shes got another partner already though she only just broke up with alex :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> haha i cant believe shes got another partner already though she only just broke up with alex :lol2:


I know, but her new one is pretty fit, the last 2 have been butters.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I know, but her new one is pretty fit, the last 2 have been butters.


alex was really sweet though :lol2: if not a bit mental :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> alex was really sweet though :lol2: if not a bit mental :no1:


Eh, I didn't like him that much, I don't like Pete either. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Eh, I didn't like him that much, I don't like Pete either. :lol2:


pete was just boring :lol2:, its really bad that we are having this convo and im a teenage boy isnt it :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> pete was just boring :lol2:, its really bad that we are having this convo and im a teenage boy isnt it :lol2:


:lol2: No it's ok, I think all guys like it really. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: No it's ok, I think all guys like it really. :whistling2:


like all guys like towie :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> like all guys like towie :lol2:


LOL! Well yeah, I wonder why.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Well yeah, I wonder why.


its obviously to see harry in a leotard :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> its obviously to see harry in a leotard :whistling2:


I think it might be. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I think it might be. :whistling2:


also why does it seem that everyone in essex is rich? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> also why does it seem that everyone in essex is rich? :lol2:


I know LOL! Kirks dad is like a millionaire.  It's ok for some. :lol2:


----------



## ChrisNE

What happened earlier??? :welcome:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I know LOL! Kirks dad is like a millionaire.  It's ok for some. :lol2:


did you see his house :mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> What happened earlier??? :welcome:


Callum was bad. :whistling2:



geckodelta said:


> did you see his house :mf_dribble:


I did, that was an epic house. :mf_dribble:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Callum was bad. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> I did, that was an epic house. :mf_dribble:



and how much must that party of cost :gasp:


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> Callum was bad. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> I did, that was an epic house. :mf_dribble:


Lol what happened!??? Ya can't just say that :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> and how much must that party of costed :gasp:


I'm guessing it wouldn't have been cheap. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'm guessing it wouldn't have been cheap. :lol2:


i havnt been to ikea in ages :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> i havnt been to ikea in ages :whistling2:


That is so random. :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> That is so random. :gasp:


only i can take the off topic thread off topic :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> only i can take the off topic thread off topic :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Watch out, another infraction will be coming your way! :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Watch out, another infraction will be coming your way! :gasp:


:lol2: but i actually love ikea and i havnt been in a while, i havnt been to lakeside for like 2 months :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: but i actually love ikea and i havnt been in a while, i havnt been to lakeside for like 2 months :gasp:


Shocking.  I haven't either too be fair. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Shocking.  I haven't either too be fair. :lol2:


but everyone from essex is always there all the time :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> but everyone from essex is always there all the time :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: I do like it there, so many shops. :mf_dribble:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I do like it there, so many shops. :mf_dribble:


i prefer bluewater though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> i prefer bluewater though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Where's that?


----------



## snowgoose

:O, never posted in here before, but I can now face you all from the wine I have had , so, whats happnin?


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Where's that?


not far from essex im like 15 mins away from bluewater and 20 mins away from lakeside :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Ah right, I think it's quite a away from me then. :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, I think it's quite a away from me then. :gasp:


bluewater is epic its another massive shopping centre many shops there :lol2: and jake nm we are just talking bout anything essex really :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> bluewater is epic its another massive shopping centre many shops there :lol2: and jake nm we are just talking bout anything essex really :lol2:


Oh dear god lol


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> Oh dear god lol


you dont like essex? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

lol, I don't mind the place, only been there once many moons ago lol but the program is shit lol,

can we swear in here? :lol:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> lol, I don't mind the place, only been there once many moons ago lol but the program is shit lol,
> 
> can we swear in here? :lol:


haha its not  oh and oןןǝɥ


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> lol, I don't mind the place, only been there once many moons ago lol but the program is :censor: lol,
> 
> can we swear in here? :lol:


No we can't. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> No we can't. :whistling2:


lol you censored it


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> No we can't. :whistling2:


:whip: shhhh 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> lol you censored it


Well I don't want to get infracted. :blush:



snowgoose said:


> :whip: shhhh
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:

My 4th instar congo mantis just threat at me, was the cutest thing I've ever seen it, it's soo tiny. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Well I don't want to get infracted. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> My 4th instar congo mantis just threat at me, was the cutest thing I've ever seen it, it's soo tiny. :lol2:


not off topic lol 

Do you get infracted for taking the off topic on to an invert topic? lol

:whip: << don't complain, you know you love it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> not off topic lol
> 
> Do you get infracted for taking the off topic on to an invert topic? lol
> 
> :whip: << don't complain, you know you love it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: I'm not sure, I don't know the way it works.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I'm not sure, I don't know the way it works.


someone say something :lol2: im bored :bash:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> someone say something :lol2: im bored :bash:


:lol2: I'm waiting for the OH to finish his mantids so I can go on my xbox. :mf_dribble:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I'm waiting for the OH to finish his mantids so I can go on my xbox. :mf_dribble:


dont go on your xbox and leave us  im still bored :whip:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> dont go on your xbox and leave us  im still bored :whip:


You need to get live then. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> You need to get live then. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I want to but i cant  my dad pays the bills :bash:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I want to but i cant  my dad pays the bills :bash:


You need to get a job then. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> You need to get a job then. :whistling2:


im 15 remember :Na_Na_Na_Na: you decided to let me stay with you yet :whistling2:
I will bring popcorn and inbetweeners


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> im 15 remember :Na_Na_Na_Na: you decided to let me stay with you yet :whistling2:
> I will bring popcorn and inbetweeners


You can get a job at 15, I had a paper round. :blush: 
LOL! Still, the jail sentence doesn't seem worth it...


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> You can get a job at 15, I had a paper round. :blush:
> LOL! Still, the jail sentence doesn't seem worth it...



paper rounds sound like a lot of work :lol2:
and im sure that the police wont be interested in a teenager sleeping in the same room as an older essex girl.. it happens all the time :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> paper rounds sound like a lot of work :lol2:
> and im sure that the police wont be interested in a teenager sleeping in the same room *as an older essex girl*.. it happens all the time :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You forgot her 25 year old boyfriend, they might have a problem with that. :whistling2: Although the way he is going I might have to trade him up. :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> You forgot her 25 year old boyfriend, they might have a problem with that. :whistling2: Although the way he is going I might have to trade him up. :whip:


nope cause i would be sleeping on the floor away from you 2 :lol2: i just need to stay with a girl so my mum doesnt think i will get raped :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> nope cause i would be sleeping on the floor away from you 2 :lol2: i just need to stay with a girl so my mum doesnt think i will get raped :lol2:


I think she is just being fussy. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I think she is just being fussy. :lol2:


im also slightly scared I will get raped if i stay with a man :lol2: oh well i guess i will just miss it this year


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> im also slightly scared I will get raped if i stay with a man :lol2: oh well i guess i will just miss it this year ):


Can you not get a train up on the day or anything?


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Can you not get a train up on the day or anything?


its like a 3 hour train journey there and back, and i have exams the next day :'(


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> its like a 3 hour train journey there and back, and i have exams the next day :'(


Oh right, I'd still do it. :lol2: I have a 3 hour train journey back, my exams are in a week though. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Oh right, I'd still do it. :lol2: I have a 3 hour train journey back, my exams are in a week though. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


by time i would have payed for the trains i wouldnt have much money left for the T's :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> by time i would have payed for the trains i wouldnt have much money left for the T's :lol2:


Ours is going to cost £62 and that's with a rail card. >_< Plus the £40 for a hotel. It's going to be a very expensive weekend...


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Ours is going to cost £62 and that's with a rail card. >_< Plus the £40 for a hotel. It's going to be a very expensive weekend...


ahh yep i dont think ima be able to go then, unless i sell my xbox and kinnect :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## Trice

I CAN POST IN HERE I HAS 'VERTS! HAAAAA
Good evening people.


----------



## geckodelta

Trice said:


> I CAN POST IN HERE I HAS 'VERTS! HAAAAA
> Good evening people.


haha hey trice..... you going to bts? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> ahh yep i dont think ima be able to go then, unless i sell my xbox and kinnect :gasp: :lol2:


Aww shame.  



Trice said:


> I CAN POST IN HERE I HAS 'VERTS! HAAAAA
> Good evening people.


Hello! Hows your Ts doing? 



geckodelta said:


> haha hey trice..... you going to bts? :lol2:


Ooo good question. :mf_dribble:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Aww shame.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Hows your Ts doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo good question. :mf_dribble:


your lack of sympathy makes me sad  haha
and it is a good question haha hes pretty close :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> your lack of sympathy makes me sad  haha
> and it is a good question haha hes pretty close :whistling2:


Well even if you could stay in our hotel room you still couldn't afford the train fair. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well even if you could stay in our hotel room you still couldn't afford the train fair. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


nope.... plus i was joking about staying in your hotel room :Na_Na_Na_Na: i would feel very obtrusive haha


----------



## Trice

geckodelta said:


> haha hey trice..... you going to bts? :lol2:


Hey geckodelta! I'm not! you invert people are weirdos. I'm steering clear.
Where and when is it btw?



vivalabam said:


> Aww shame.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Hows your Ts doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo good question. :mf_dribble:


They've moulted :O one tried jumping out at me yesterday :O i jumped with it! woo  i need to repot them tho


----------



## vivalabam

Trice said:


> Hey geckodelta! I'm not! you invert people are weirdos. I'm steering clear.
> Where and when is it btw?
> 
> They've moulted :O one tried jumping out at me yesterday :O i jumped with it! woo  i need to repot them tho


Oww why not.  It's near Birmingham on the 22nd of May. 

LOL! Should have seen my chilli rose earlier, James nearly fell out the window, was so funny. :lol2: Wait till the get big, they will really make you jump then.


----------



## geckodelta

Trice said:


> Hey geckodelta! I'm not! you invert people are weirdos. I'm steering clear.
> Where and when is it btw?
> 
> 22nd may, cosely high school i believe? and thanks! lol


----------



## Trice

vivalabam said:


> Oww why not.  It's near Birmingham on the 22nd of May.
> 
> LOL! Should have seen my chilli rose earlier, James nearly fell out the window, was so funny. :lol2: Wait till the get big, they will really make you jump then.


Bit of a journey. Not quite sure really.
when they get big they'll be in a bigger tank.


----------



## geckodelta

Trice said:


> Bit of a journey. Not quite sure really.
> when they get big they'll be in a bigger tank.


if you do decide to go please take me :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trice said:


> Bit of a journey. Not quite sure really.
> when they get big they'll be in a bigger tank.


Yeah, is for me to, stupid thing. :whip:

LOL! Yeah but they still jump. :lol2: Just ask James. :whistling2:


----------



## Trice

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, is for me to, stupid thing. :whip:
> 
> LOL! Yeah but they still jump. :lol2: Just ask James. :whistling2:


where is Jamesy poo? Cod?


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> if you do decide to go please take me :lol2:


i would love to go aswell trice you fancy being a taxi that day :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Trice said:


> where is Jamesy poo? Cod?


He's asleep, he has work tomorrow, sucks to be him. :lol2:


----------



## Trice

vivalabam said:


> He's asleep, he has work tomorrow, sucks to be him. :lol2:


Pfft. Lightweight!



nick19 said:


> i would love to go aswell trice you fancy being a taxi that day :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Devon is like 50 quid petrol just to get to you. hahahaha.


----------



## nick19

Trice said:


> Pfft. Lightweight!
> 
> 
> 
> Devon is like 50 quid petrol just to get to you. hahahaha.


:lol2: i will meet you in bristol ha ha 
so who is on xbox live?


----------



## Trice

nick19 said:


> :lol2: i will meet you in bristol ha ha
> so who is on xbox live?


haha. that's still a trip away 

Me. "ShootEmGreg"


----------



## geckodelta

Trice said:


> haha. that's still a trip away
> 
> Me. "ShootEmGreg"


dartford isnt really a trip away though is it? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nick19

Trice said:


> haha. that's still a trip away
> 
> Me. "ShootEmGreg"


hmm rfuk road trip sounds like a great plan to me :whistling2:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> dartford isnt really a trip away though is it? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


now now delta he has enuf traveling to do as it is :Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trice said:


> Pfft. Lightweight!
> 
> 
> 
> Devon is like 50 quid petrol just to get to you. hahahaha.


Tell me about it, but too be fair I might join him, I woke up quite early today. :lol2:



nick19 said:


> :lol2: i will meet you in bristol ha ha
> so who is on xbox live?


Me. :no1:


----------



## nick19

vivalabam said:


> Tell me about it, but too be fair I might join him, I woke up quite early today. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Me. :no1:


what is your gamer tag bam i will add you:2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

nick19 said:


> what is your gamer tag bam i will add you:2thumb:


iVivaLaBam


----------



## nick19

vivalabam said:


> iVivaLaBam


ok will add you when i am next on:2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

nick19 said:


> ok will add you when i am next on:2thumb:


Ok kool. ^_^ I've been playing poop all day, now I'm actually starting to play well I should really go to bed, what's the chances. :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Ok kool. ^_^ I've been playing poop all day, now I'm actually starting to play well I should really go to bed, what's the chances. :whip:


i think i might go to bed aswell... im actually tired :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> i think i might go to bed aswell... im actually tired :gasp:


I'm really tired, I was up well early today... Well... 11, but to me that's early. :blush:


----------



## nick19

vivalabam said:


> Ok kool. ^_^ I've been playing poop all day, now I'm actually starting to play well I should really go to bed, what's the chances. :whip:


ok kl what you play



geckodelta said:


> i think i might go to bed aswell... im actually tired :gasp:


i told you you was a stalker


vivalabam said:


> I'm really tired, I was up well early today... Well... 11, but to me that's early. :blush:


and yh tell me about it i got woken up at six in the morning dam teli sales people


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'm really tired, I was up well early today... Well... 11, but to me that's early. :blush:


I got up at 7, and i didnt even have school... i went to bed at like 3 :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> ok kl what you play
> 
> 
> i told you you was a stalker
> 
> and yh tell me about it i got woken up at six in the morning dam teli sales people


how does that make me a stalker :lol2: once again already have a gf cant be a stalker :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

nick19 said:


> ok kl what you play
> 
> 
> i told you you was a stalker
> 
> and yh tell me about it i got woken up at six in the morning dam teli sales people


Haha that sucks, I got woke up at 6 by the OH going to work, went straight back to sleep though. 



geckodelta said:


> I got up at 7, and i didnt even have school... i went to bed at like 3 :lol2:


Wow, hardcore.


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> how does that make me a stalker :lol2: once again already have a gf cant be a stalker :Na_Na_Na_Na:


that dont mean anything and i think your funny lol


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Haha that sucks, I got woke up at 6 by the OH going to work, went straight back to sleep though.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, hardcore.


its just how i roll :lol2:


----------



## nick19

vivalabam said:


> Haha that sucks, I got woke up at 6 by the OH going to work, went straight back to sleep though.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, hardcore.


LUCKY YOU I WISH I COULD GET BK TO SLEEP BUT IT WAS TO HOT IN MY ROOM and once im up im up sadly


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> that dont mean anything and i think your funny lol


funny in a " dont stare at him, hes special" kinda way or a rofl kinda way? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> its just how i roll :lol2:


Haha, I couldn't do that, not by choice anyway.  



nick19 said:


> LUCKY YOU I WISH I COULD GET BK TO SLEEP BUT IT WAS TO HOT IN MY ROOM and once im up im up sadly


Yeah, not the same with me, I can easily go back to sleep. I normally get woken up at 11 and go back to sleep, didn't today though, I thought I should do something productive.


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> funny in a " dont stare at him, hes special" kinda way or a rofl kinda way? :lol2:


abit of both lol na your an ok kid:2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> abit of both lol na your an ok kid:2thumb:


haha i will take that as a compliment i think :whistling2:


----------



## nick19

vivalabam said:


> Haha, I couldn't do that, not by choice anyway.
> lol
> 
> 
> Yeah, not the same with me, I can easily go back to sleep. I normally get woken up at 11 and go back to sleep, didn't today though, I thought I should do something productive.


i wish i could do that :blush:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> haha i will take that as a compliment i think :whistling2:


you should :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> you should :whip:


its a good job I did then :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Hi, anyone online?


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> Hi, anyone online?


mornin dude


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> mornin dude


lol did you see vivas thread bout bruce? cheap shot :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> lol did you see vivas thread bout bruce? cheap shot :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i think i did can you link me to it:2thumb:
ha ha just found it unlucky mate


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> i think i did can you link me to it:2thumb:


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/683024-poor-bruce.html
:lol2:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/683024-poor-bruce.html
> :lol2:


ha ha ha :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> ha ha ha :lol2:


im tempted to mention it now :lol2::lol2:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> im tempted to mention it now :lol2::lol2:


dont you will get in trouble of the mods :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> dont you will get in trouble of the mods :lol2:


I know.... plus she is actually worried so Im not gonna do it :whistling2:

I had a mantis with stretch marks.... never had a T have it though :lol2:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> I know.... plus she is actually worried so Im not gonna do it :whistling2:
> 
> I had a mantis with stretch marks.... never had a T have it though :lol2:


:lol2: my curly hair is on a diat aswell its a right little porker


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> :lol2: my curly hair is on a diat aswell its a right little porker


:lol2: none of my T's are over weight atm :Na_Na_Na_Na: oh and fish < to take as back off topic :lol2:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: none of my T's are over weight atm :Na_Na_Na_Na: oh and fish < to take as back off topic :lol2:


:lol2: you should see my lake malawi tank its awsome


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> :lol2: you should see my lake malawi tank its awsome


pic :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> pic :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i will get one soon and post it here or send it you in a pm


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> i will get one soon and post it here or send it you in a pm


good :lol2: i actually dont know what to say :lol2: hmmm wanna do word association?


----------



## geckodelta

geckodelta said:


> good :lol2: i actually dont know what to say :lol2: hmmm wanna do word association?


i will take your silence as a no :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> i will take your silence as a no :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


frog:2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> frog:2thumb:


lilly pad :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> lilly pad :Na_Na_Na_Na:


pond:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> pond:whistling2:


fish :whistling2:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> fish :whistling2:


eal :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> eal :2thumb:


jelly :lol2:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> jelly :lol2:


pudding


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> pudding


cheesecake


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> cheesecake


cheese


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> cheese


cheddar


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> cheddar


muff :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> muff :whistling2:


:lol2: i avoided the obvious answer to cheese, now youve got me back on fish :whistling2: tuna :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: i avoided the obvious answer to cheese, now youve got me back on fish :whistling2: tuna :Na_Na_Na_Na:


makrel


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> makrel


carp a


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> carp a


lake...


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> lake...


river


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> river


water..


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> water..


wine...


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> wine...


vodka shots


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> vodka shots


slippery nipples :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Paul c 1

Go on lads .... get them post counts up! LOL
-P


----------



## geckodelta

Paul c 1 said:


> Go on lads .... get them post counts up! LOL
> -P


damn our cover is blown :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

geckodelta said:


> slippery nipples :Na_Na_Na_Na:


that was my 800th :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Paul c 1 said:


> Go on lads .... get them post counts up! LOL
> -P


:lol2: 

So how is everyone this morning, if I'm not interrupting your interesting game. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2:
> 
> So how is everyone this morning, if I'm not interrupting your interesting game. :whistling2:


this game was a genius idea......


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> this game was a genius idea......


If you say so. :whistling2: I better get on with some uni reading, the OH is coming home from work early and we're going to town. Might have to get my avic a new home, it's the only one in an odd tub and I like things to match. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> If you say so. :whistling2: I better get on with some uni reading, the OH is coming home from work early and we're going to town. Might have to get my avic a new home, it's the only one in an odd tub and I like things to match. :lol2:


it was... :Na_Na_Na_Na: and awww poor avic :whip:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> it was... :Na_Na_Na_Na: and awww poor avic :whip:


Yeah, I'm sure it will like a new home, the one it came with hasn't got as much ventilation as I would like.


----------



## nick19

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, I'm sure it will like a new home, the one it came with hasn't got as much ventilation as I would like.


well i hope you are going to post some pics :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

nick19 said:


> well i hope you are going to post some pics :2thumb:


Yeah I will do. :2thumb:


----------



## nick19

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I will do. :2thumb:


i look forward to it and this postman is taking the mick weres my bloomin gbb at :devil:


----------



## vivalabam

nick19 said:


> i look forward to it and this postman is taking the mick weres my bloomin gbb at :devil:


:lol2: I hate that, waiting in the morning, any little bump the house makes up I'm like a shot looking through the door.


----------



## nick19

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I hate that, waiting in the morning, any little bump the house makes up I'm like a shot looking through the door.


ive been on edge since 7 this morning


----------



## nick19

its here :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> its here :2thumb:


is it a sling?


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> is it a sling?


no its a 3.5inch female:2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> no its a 3.5inch female:2thumb:


pics :mf_dribble:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> pics :mf_dribble:


i will do a thread later mate :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> i will do a thread later mate :2thumb:


good  one of my fav T's by far :no1:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> good  one of my fav T's by far :no1:


i have to agree now i have seen one face to face


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> i have to agree now i have seen one face to face


whats her temprament like??


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> whats her temprament like??


abit skitish but shes been in a tub since yesterday so i will give you a better answer in a weeks time: victory:


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> abit skitish but shes been in a tub since yesterday so i will give you a better answer in a weeks time: victory:


ok cool : victory:


----------



## vivalabam

Finally done my reading, boring stuff. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Finally done my reading, boring stuff. :lol2:


this is why i avoid reading :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> this is why i avoid reading :Na_Na_Na_Na:


If only! :lol2: Suppose I better go put my face on ready for town. :no1:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> If only! :lol2: Suppose I better go put my face on ready for town. :no1:


why is it only womens faces that fall off? :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> why is it only womens faces that fall off? :whistling2:


No idea, weird isn't it. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> No idea, weird isn't it. :whistling2:


very :gasp:


----------



## The T Lord

geckodelta said:


> why is it only womens faces that fall off? :whistling2:


That tickled me :lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

The T Lord said:


> That tickled me :lol2::lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## nick19

:lol2: its all that foundation they put on also they are related to umpa lumpas :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> :lol2: its all that foundation they put on also they are related to umpa lumpas :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i thought that was only essex girls :whistling2:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> i thought that was only essex girls :whistling2:


there every were mate its actually quite scary the amount of make up some girls ware


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> there every were mate its actually quite scary the amount of make up some girls ware


i prefer more natural :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

Omg what Grant wrote was completely out of order on that thread. I hope the other mods take his actions seriously now!!!!


----------



## nick19

selina20 said:


> Omg what Grant wrote was completely out of order on that thread. I hope the other mods take his actions seriously now!!!!


i agree completely i couldnt belive what i was reading i just didnt get involved as ive had a warning off him before for something completly harmless


----------



## selina20

nick19 said:


> i agree completely i couldnt belive what i was reading i just didnt get involved as ive had a warning off him before for something completly harmless


Believe me iv reported him numerous times for sending me abusive pms.

Tbh that thread was probably more sensible than a lot of threads written on here


----------



## vivalabam

Yeah, it's best others don't get involved, I wouldn't want any one else getting told off because of me. 

And there's nothing wrong with wearing too much make up. :whistling2:


----------



## nick19

selina20 said:


> Believe me iv reported him numerous times for sending me abusive pms.
> 
> Tbh that thread was probably more sensible than a lot of threads written on here


i have read a few he has writen on im just confused on how he is a mod when he is really nasty to people


----------



## 8and6

Do i see a Topic forming in OT? huh? huh? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, it's best others don't get involved, I wouldn't want any one else getting told off because of me.
> 
> And there's nothing wrong with wearing too much make up. :whistling2:


theres nothing wrong with it..... but some people look a lot better without it :2thumb:


----------



## ChrisNE

selina20 said:


> Believe me iv reported him numerous times for sending me abusive pms.
> 
> Tbh that thread was probably more sensible than a lot of threads written on here


didn't realise you guys were chatting about that in here. PM'd AZUK as soon as I read it. Couldn't believe it. And thats the 2nd time I remember him attacking Bam for no reason. Just pm'd her too to see if she's ok. You think he was drunk or summit? Moderators need to be more diplomatic in anything they post but defo not go off like that for no reason.


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> Do i see a Topic forming in OT? huh? huh? :lol2:


errrr bananas :Na_Na_Na_Na:

that made me think of this song... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAmChFTLP4w


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> theres nothing wrong with it..... but some people look a lot better without it :2thumb:


haha I really don't, and I feel more comfortable with it all on.  



ChrisNE said:


> didn't realise you guys were chatting about that in here. PM'd AZUK as soon as I read it. Couldn't believe it. And thats the 2nd time I remember him attacking Bam for no reason. Just pm'd her too to see if she's ok. You think he was drunk or summit? Moderators need to be more diplomatic in anything they post but defo not go off like that for no reason.


Yeah I'm ok, bit upset but the OH is home now and we're off to town, he can buy me things to make me feel better. :whistling2: I understand moderators have different opinions, but that was a full on attack, for no reason. I just hope they take it seriously, it will definitely put off new members if it carrys on, which is a shame.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> haha I really don't, and I feel more comfortable with it all on.


yeah im the same, cant leave the house unless ive atleast got eyeliner and lippy on :whistling2:


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> haha I really don't, and I feel more comfortable with it all on.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm ok, bit upset but the OH is home now and we're off to town, he can buy me things to make me feel better. :whistling2: I understand moderators have different opinions, but that was a full on attack, for no reason. I just hope they take it seriously, it will definitely put off new members if it carrys on, which is a shame.


Aye glad you're ok. When my lass is out she drinks sweet martini and lemonade and she feels great after! I reccomend it!


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> yeah im the same, cant leave the house unless ive atleast got eyeliner and lippy on :whistling2:


LOL! Lippy! Thanks for reminding me. :whistling2:



ChrisNE said:


> Aye glad you're ok. When my lass is out she drinks sweet martini and lemonade and she feels great after! I reccomend it!


Haha I'm thinking more of a new avic tub. :mf_dribble:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Lippy! Thanks for reminding me. :whistling2:
> 
> *no probs... cant believe you forgot it :lol2:*
> 
> 
> Haha I'm thinking more of a new avic tub. :mf_dribble:


and this^ i want pics :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> and this^ i want pics :whistling2:


Of what, my lippy?


----------



## GRB

selina20 said:


> Believe me iv reported him numerous times for sending me abusive pms.
> 
> Tbh that thread was probably more sensible than a lot of threads written on here


Save the lies for elsewhere Selina. 

"Abusive" PMs....we have them on record. The infractions you have were justified. 

I get so bored of this crap. verytime you guys (and it's the same few) get busted you blame everyone else bar yourselves. It's an easy argument, far harder is growing up and admitting blame for your own actions. It's hilarious to read the image I have: Some dude with nothing better to do, logging away hours on RFUK in little personal vendettas for no reason. I'd have to be insane to fit the description, and you guys nothing short of angelic. 

I may not sugar coat what I'm saying but my heart is usually in the right place. I do care about the animals, and I hate seeing people just coast along and perpetuate poor husbandry. I never have lied about what I think. I never will: you will always at least know where you stand with me. That's better than you can expect from most. 

Nice to see the same people back again for a bit of mod-troversy however. Vivalabam: You don't need to worry about people getting into trouble on your behalf, they will do it themselves or not. 

Incidentally, the user with mulptiple accounts posting on that thread - nice one, did you think we wouldn't notice? At least I have the courage to stand by what I say, without anonymity.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Of what, my lippy?


sure thing :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

GRB said:


> Save the lies for elsewhere Selina.
> 
> "Abusive" PMs....we have them on record. The infractions you have were justified.
> 
> I get so bored of this crap. verytime you guys (and it's the same few) get busted you blame everyone else bar yourselves. It's an easy argument, far harder is growing up and admitting blame for your own actions.


I'd like to know what I did in my topic to deserve being called an idiot and the forum blonde. Here's a thought, maybe it's not 70% of the forum who has the problem, maybe it's actually the way you treat us.


----------



## GRB

vivalabam said:


> I'd like to know what I did in my topic to deserve being called an idiot and the forum blonde. Here's a thought, maybe it's not 70% of the forum who has the problem, maybe it's actually the way you treat us.


Sigh.

We've been over this. 

70%? 70% of the forum? 70% correct? 70% factual? 70% made-up? Who knows. 

Incidentally, 70% would imply that there's only about 8 people using the spider forum.


----------



## nick19

GRB said:


> Save the lies for elsewhere Selina.
> 
> "Abusive" PMs....we have them on record. The infractions you have were justified.
> 
> I get so bored of this crap. verytime you guys (and it's the same few) get busted you blame everyone else bar yourselves. It's an easy argument, far harder is growing up and admitting blame for your own actions. It's hilarious to read the image I have: Some dude with nothing better to do, logging away hours on RFUK in little personal vendettas for no reason. I'd have to be insane to fit the description, and you guys nothing short of angelic.
> 
> I may not sugar coat what I'm saying but my heart is usually in the right place. I do care about the animals, and I hate seeing people just coast along and perpetuate poor husbandry. I never have lied about what I think. I never will: you will always at least know where you stand with me. That's better than you can expect from most.
> 
> Nice to see the same people back again for a bit of mod-troversy however. Vivalabam: You don't need to worry about people getting into trouble on your behalf, they will do it themselves or not.
> 
> Incidentally, the user with mulptiple accounts posting on that thread - nice one, did you think we wouldn't notice? At least I have the courage to stand by what I say, without anonymity.


hmm well there was no need for your actions in that thread imo also who has multiple accounts?


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> hmm well there was no need for your actions in that thread imo also who has multiple accounts?


this who has multiple accounts??


----------



## vivalabam

GRB said:


> Sigh.
> 
> We've been over this.
> 
> 70%? 70% of the forum? 70% correct? 70% factual? 70% made-up? Who knows.
> 
> Incidentally, 70% would imply that there's only about 8 people using the spider forum.


Yep, completely made up number. But I've seen more people not like the way you talk to us, than do.


----------



## GRB

nick19 said:


> hmm well there was no need for your actions in that thread imo also who has multiple accounts?


There's never any need for most actions....Why do I need to close threads? delete posts? keep pm'ing people with reminders of the same rules over and over? Why do I need to infract people after I've pm'ed them, often multiple times, regarding the same issue? 

If I didn't step in I'd then get accused of being biased "to my mates". I do step in and suddenly it's bullying or harassment. 

My actions were saying that she occassionally does "borderline idiotic actions with spiders". 

Want to know the truth? There are lots of people here I consider idiots. It's childish crap like this that cements the label, not people asking questions about husbandry.


----------



## GRB

vivalabam said:


> Yep, completely made up number. But I've seen more people not like the way you talk to us, than do.


Yes, just as there's also tons of folks sick to death of you chatting and starting threads with basically no content. 

It works both ways.


----------



## ChrisNE

geckodelta said:


> this who has multiple accounts??


Was well obvious on Bam's other thread when some1 with like 2 posts decides their 3rd post is going to have a bash at a mod. lol I bet a few people have other accounts. So they can say stuff to people without fearing the repurcussions of getting banned or something??


----------



## nick19

GRB said:


> There's never any need for most actions....Why do I need to close threads? delete posts? keep pm'ing people with reminders of the same rules over and over? Why do I need to infract people after I've pm'ed them, often multiple times, regarding the same issue?
> 
> If I didn't step in I'd then get accused of being biased "to my mates". I do step in and suddenly it's bullying or harassment.
> 
> My actions were saying that she occassionally does "borderline idiotic actions with spiders".
> 
> Want to know the truth? There are lots of people here I consider idiots. It's childish crap like this that cements the label, not people asking questions about husbandry.


look all i was saying is the way you aproched it was wrong you were using an agresive manner to her and her thread was not pointless as she was asking for advise and she got that advise then you came along guns blazing jumping to acusations and please dont denie that because you did and admit to your own mistakes before calling other people childish for not doing so i could carry on but its not worth my time or effort


----------



## vivalabam

GRB said:


> Save the lies for elsewhere Selina.
> 
> "Abusive" PMs....we have them on record. The infractions you have were justified.
> 
> I get so bored of this crap. verytime you guys (and it's the same few) get busted you blame everyone else bar yourselves. It's an easy argument, far harder is growing up and admitting blame for your own actions. It's hilarious to read the image I have: Some dude with nothing better to do, logging away hours on RFUK in little personal vendettas for no reason. I'd have to be insane to fit the description, and you guys nothing short of angelic.
> 
> I may not sugar coat what I'm saying but my heart is usually in the right place. I do care about the animals, and I hate seeing people just coast along and perpetuate poor husbandry. *I never have lied about what I think. I never will: you will always at least know where you stand with me. That's better than you can expect from most. *
> 
> Nice to see the same people back again for a bit of mod-troversy however. Vivalabam: You don't need to worry about people getting into trouble on your behalf, they will do it themselves or not.
> 
> Incidentally, the user with mulptiple accounts posting on that thread - nice one, did you think we wouldn't notice? At least I have the courage to stand by what I say, without anonymity.


Actually I think it's common curtsy. If you don't like someone fair enough, don't talk to them, especially don't insult them on a public forum. I'm sure there's plenty of people on here who can't stand me, but they don't rub it in my face every chance they get. 

Why can't you just be grown up enough to keep the insults to yourself, and the assumptions to yourself. You always assume I'm going to be an idiot, and I've no idea where you get it from. I can take criticism, and if people think I can improve in any way I'll take that on board and if you actually paid attention to my topics you'd see I do listen to peoples advice. I've no idea how but you always gloat, if I say something wrong, you're the first one in there to point it out to everyone. Then it's just like you're saying "see told you she was an idiot"


----------



## GRB

ChrisNE said:


> Was well obvious on Bam's other thread when some1 with like 2 posts decides their 3rd post is going to have a bash at a mod. lol I bet a few people have other accounts. So they can say stuff to people without fearing the repurcussions of getting banned or something??


No one ever gets banned for having constructive criticism. 

The only people that get infractions and bans are those that decide to start threads with titles like "GRB is a knob" or "mods mums should die". 

Multiple accounts are pretty easy to spot, they get banned and then the original user gts infracted. Seems kinda pointless to me just to sling some ill-founded insults rather than send a pm with adult conversation.


----------



## nick19

ChrisNE said:


> Was well obvious on Bam's other thread when some1 with like 2 posts decides their 3rd post is going to have a bash at a mod. lol I bet a few people have other accounts. So they can say stuff to people without fearing the repurcussions of getting banned or something??


oh right why hide behind a fake account if you have a problem with some one imo its best pulling them on it other wise nothing is ever sorted out


----------



## GRB

vivalabam said:


> Why can't you just be grown up enough to keep the insults to yourself, and the assumptions to yourself. You always assume I'm going to be an idiot, and I've no idea where you get it from. I can take criticism, and if people think I can improve in any way I'll take that on board and if you actually paid attention to my topics you'd see I do listen to peoples advice. I've no idea how but you always gloat, if I say something wrong, you're the first one in there to point it out to everyone. Then it's just like you're saying "see told you she was an idiot"


How much does that actually happen compared with how much you go looking for it?

I just said don't spray the spider with water. You then went off, putting stuff in bold and assuming that I'd assumed you are an idiot. 

You talk of assumptions! If you just read what I said at face value instead of assuming there was some sort of veiled insult / gloating we wouldn't now be having this argument :lol:


----------



## ChrisNE

GRB said:


> Yes, just as there's also tons of folks sick to death of you chatting and starting threads with basically no content.
> 
> It works both ways.


Woaa, where did you come from? There is no need to speak to anyone like that? I don't think anybody on this forum is sick of any of the threads Bam starts or has input on. Just leave her alone. I'm sure none of us will mention the actions on the previous thread or you again, if you just stop posting abuse like this! No need for it. Same goes for everyone else. Stop fueling the fire or you'll get off topic chat closed! :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

GRB said:


> Yes, just as there's also tons of folks sick to death of you chatting and starting threads with basically no content.
> 
> It works both ways.


Then they can PM me and we'll discuss it. : victory: I don't mind people PMing me with a problem, we can discuss it and hopefully sort something out. What I don't like is personal attacks on a forum to make me look stupid, which is all you seem to do. I've had people PM me in the past with problems with me, we've sorted it out and the worlds a better place.


----------



## ChrisNE

nick19 said:


> oh right why hide behind a fake account if you have a problem with some one imo its best pulling them on it other wise nothing is ever sorted out


lol calm down! Its not me that has multiple accounts. I'm a grown up! :2thumb:


----------



## nick19

ChrisNE said:


> lol calm down! Its not me that has multiple accounts. I'm a grown up! :2thumb:


nether said it was mate : victory:


----------



## GRB

ChrisNE said:


> Woaa, where did you come from? There is no need to speak to anyone like that? *I don't think anybody on this forum is sick of any of the threads Bam starts or has input on*. Just leave her alone. I'm sure none of us will mention the actions on the previous thread or you again, if you just stop posting abuse like this! No need for it. Same goes for everyone else. Stop fueling the fire or you'll get off topic chat closed! :gasp:





vivalabam said:


> Then they can PM me and we'll discuss it. : victory: I don't mind people PMing me with a problem, we can discuss it and hopefully sort something out. What I don't like is personal attacks on a forum to make me look stupid, *which is all you seem to do. I've had people PM me in the past with problems with me, we've sorted it out and the worlds a better place.*


I dispair at times. 

I actually agree with most of what I said here in essence. 

However:

Bold A: How would you know? Why would people tell you if they did? 

Bold B: And how many do you think do PM you?

Thats about as much sense as me saying "everyone thinks I'm great because I've only had about 3 pms saying I'm not." One of the first things I ever spoke to you about was your so called mates slagging you off in another forum. It was meant as a friendly warning to watch your 6. Not taken that way sadly, and we've gotten off on the wrong foot since as such.


----------



## ChrisNE

nick19 said:


> nether said it was mate : victory:


Lol I know mate. Its at times like this I'm glad I smoke! :flrt:

I was meant to give 2nd's to some of the T's today...


----------



## 8and6

and don't be pointing the finger at me for the 'multiple account' stuff

check the IPs.....bonibaru is my Missus......you'll find my IP address is in UK....while hers is NJ USA


----------



## nick19

ChrisNE said:


> Lol I know mate. Its at times like this I'm glad I smoke! :flrt:
> 
> I was meant to give 2nd's to some of the T's today...


:lol2: good call i will go get my self a cig and i like how he has completly ignored my post to him says alot


----------



## nick19

[email protected] said:


> and don't be pointing the finger at me for the 'multiple account' stuff
> 
> check the IPs.....bonibaru is my Missus......you'll find my IP address is in UK....while hers is NJ USA


so there was no second account?


----------



## 8and6

nick19 said:


> so there was no second account?


not if that's what's being referred to :lol2:


----------



## Oderus

This place is better then Eastenders any day of the week if it keeps up it will trump Crossroads :gasp:


----------



## GRB

[email protected] said:


> not if that's what's being referred to :lol2:


It's an easy excuse dude, we'll be checking. You're not the first to claim it's a sibling, wife or whatever. 

Seems a bit too convenient or sad, depending on how you look at it.


----------



## nick19

[email protected] said:


> not if that's what's being referred to :lol2:


i see well i think this is all getting out of hand tbh


----------



## ChrisNE

GRB said:


> I dispair at times.
> 
> I actually agree with most of what I said here in essence.
> 
> However:
> 
> Bold A: How would you know? Why would people tell you if they did?
> 
> Bold B: And how many do you think do PM you?
> 
> Thats about as much sense as me saying "everyone thinks I'm great because I've only had about 3 pms saying I'm not." One of the first things I ever spoke to you about was your so called mates slagging you off in another forum. It was meant as a friendly warning to watch your 6. Not taken that way sadly, and we've gotten off on the wrong foot since as such.


There is loads of crap that gets posted on the forum in general, off topic, 18+ chat etc I just don't think there is much of it in the Invert section. I've dipped me toes into other sections, snakes, lizards, 18+ and found the nicest bunch here. They're enthusiastic and know what they're talking about in the most.

Might even go as far as saying...best section of the forum! :gasp:


----------



## nick19

ChrisNE said:


> There is loads of crap that gets posted on the forum in general, off topic, 18+ chat etc I just don't think there is much of it in the Invert section. I've dipped me toes into other sections, snakes, lizards, 18+ and found the nicest bunch here. They're enthusiastic and know what they're talking about in the most.
> 
> Might even go as far as saying...best section of the forum! :gasp:


i have found this to i berly go to the other sections any more to many people jump to concusions before helping on then imo


----------



## bonibaru

GRB said:


> It's an easy excuse dude, we'll be checking. You're not the first to claim it's a sibling, wife or whatever.
> 
> Seems a bit too convenient or sad, depending on how you look at it.


If you'd like to talk to me directly to verify my gender, location, individuality and personal opinions on the matter, I'm available.


----------



## 8and6

GRB said:


> It's an easy excuse dude, we'll be checking. You're not the first to claim it's a sibling, wife or whatever.
> 
> Seems a bit too convenient or sad, depending on how you look at it.


check away! do as you please, it's a very easy thing to check on

and yes, i do take this as a personal attack, and when i'm proved correct i shall expect a retraction, an apology and to see RFUK impose the infracton upon yourself for the personal attack


----------



## ChrisNE

nick19 said:


> i have found this to i berly go to the other sections any more to many people jump to concusions before helping on then imo


Yea, I don't click on new posts anymore. I have favourited the invert section and just check for new posts in here. Much easier. I think its a great section. :notworthy:


----------



## ChrisNE

[email protected] said:


> check away! do as you please, it's a very easy thing to check on
> 
> and yes, i do take this as a personal attack, and when i'm proved correct i shall expect a retraction, an apology and to see RFUK impose the infracton upon yourself for the personal attack


You live in the UK and your missus lives in the US!? That must be nice sometimes! hehe

Only kidding, missus would kill me dead if she read that.


----------



## GRB

ChrisNE said:


> There is loads of crap that gets posted on the forum in general, off topic, 18+ chat etc I just don't think there is much of it in the Invert section. I've dipped me toes into other sections, snakes, lizards, 18+ and found the nicest bunch here. They're enthusiastic and know what they're talking about in the most.
> 
> Might even go as far as saying...best section of the forum! :gasp:


I've been here for a while and seen various crowds of people come and go. 

There's always some banter. There's always some "chit chat". Now and again, you get folk who stray either side and normally a quick pm solves it. The forum revolves as usual and we don't have people leaving "because RFUK is full of crap rubbish", and we don't get people feeling alienated because it's too specialist. 

Lately....the balance is not correct. There is too much crap about xbox and pizza, gf's and other "real life" junk that frankly, this forum doesn't need to know. Worse, is that there's an attitude that mods are robots and are there simply to be either ignored or provoked. 

You might have seen some things you think "a mod shouldn't say that". Perhaos you are correct, based on a snapshot judgement. However, there's a whole "back end" that we see and you don't. We also have to deal with pm's, reports (often either insulting or sarcastic if we don't do what they want), etc. 

There's a new game it appears called "taunt the mod team" where if we respond we suddenly become the bad guys since we are supposed to be holier than thou or robots or something, apparently. 

I could give examples, some of the reports we get are nothing more than excuses to insult the entire team. Then there's continual snide remarks from the same people, others who just seem to exist to point out mistakes of the mod team, and others who hold grudges over essentially, nothing, forever. You also get people constantly playing the victim or trying to make it look like mod x is doing whatever. 

We've had it before, someone levelled racism charges against another moderator which were totally untrue. They then pm'ed various people with no evidence who were dumb enough to take their word and spread it as if it were gospel. 

The other thing is...perception. It might not seem like there's a lot of junk now, but 2 years ago? A year ago? 6 months? It's all relative. A new forumite exposed to level x junk is not going to see it the same as someone else used to only seeing a little bit. Kinda hard to word something so fluid, but you should get the gist.


----------



## GRB

[email protected] said:


> check away! do as you please, it's a very easy thing to check on
> 
> and yes, i do take this as a personal attack, and when i'm proved correct i shall expect a retraction, an apology and to see RFUK impose the infracton upon yourself for the personal attack


Ahahahahahahahhaah!

Should I get you some steamed toast and poached dodo eggs severed in a small Faberge egg as well m'Lord?


----------



## nick19

GRB said:


> I've been here for a while and seen various crowds of people come and go.
> 
> There's always some banter. There's always some "chit chat". Now and again, you get folk who stray either side and normally a quick pm solves it. The forum revolves as usual and we don't have people leaving "because RFUK is full of crap rubbish", and we don't get people feeling alienated because it's too specialist.
> 
> Lately....the balance is not correct. There is too much crap about xbox and pizza, gf's and other "real life" junk that frankly, this forum doesn't need to know. Worse, is that there's an attitude that mods are robots and are there simply to be either ignored or provoked.
> 
> You might have seen some things you think "a mod shouldn't say that". Perhaos you are correct, based on a snapshot judgement. However, there's a whole "back end" that we see and you don't. We also have to deal with pm's, reports (often either insulting or sarcastic if we don't do what they want), etc.
> 
> There's a new game it appears called "taunt the mod team" where if we respond we suddenly become the bad guys since we are supposed to be holier than thou or robots or something, apparently.
> 
> I could give examples, some of the reports we get are nothing more than excuses to insult the entire team. Then there's continual snide remarks from the same people, others who just seem to exist to point out mistakes of the mod team, and others who hold grudges over essentially, nothing, forever. You also get people constantly playing the victim or trying to make it look like mod x is doing whatever.
> 
> We've had it before, someone levelled racism charges against another moderator which were totally untrue. They then pm'ed various people with no evidence who were dumb enough to take their word and spread it as if it were gospel.
> 
> The other thing is...perception. It might not seem like there's a lot of junk now, but 2 years ago? A year ago? 6 months? It's all relative. A new forumite exposed to level x junk is not going to see it the same as someone else used to only seeing a little bit. Kinda hard to word something so fluid, but you should get the gist.


in all honesty i think the mod team is very good and i think every one would agree with me there the reason people are angry with you is for how you are treeting others and then telling them there in the wrong you need to apolagise to them for the way you acted and im sure it can be sorted out from there all this is pointless


----------



## 8and6

GRB said:


> Ahahahahahahahhaah!
> 
> Should I get you some steamed toast and poached dodo eggs severed in a small Faberge egg as well m'Lord?


i'm no longer being a part of your childish tantrum, i'm pming you my phone number and you can discuss this properly like a grown up


----------



## Oderus

Thing is re: banter and total off topic stuff there is this thread here to move a convo too if it starts to spoil a on topic talk on a thread, just takes a few seconds to stop posting replies on one thread and move the banter/gaming talk/whatever here.






Yes I know and that coming from me.............


----------



## Paul c 1

ChrisNE said:


> There is loads of crap that gets posted on the forum in general, off topic, 18+ chat etc I just don't think there is much of it in the Invert section. I've dipped me toes into other sections, snakes, lizards, 18+ and found the nicest bunch here. They're enthusiastic and know what they're talking about in the most.
> 
> Might even go as far as saying...best section of the forum! :gasp:


RFUK is generally a good forum, it has a lot of potential in terms of it being a busy place, the classifieds on here are second to none, personally i've made some good contacts and met some genuinely decent and integral people on here.

The problem that puts people off,...and it's been said over and over again are the small minority of twits on here who are just chasing post counts, clogging up threads with nonsence, lack of knowledge, abusive comments and overall just been a pain in the arse (it doesn't need to be said... you know who you are!)

What is it frustrating is that it sheds bad light on the rest of the section/forum users. But because it's such a large forum they can play the grey man for most of the time and blend in, unlike other smaller forums such as the BTS and AP they would be weeded out much quicker.

Like I say it's only a small percentage of users.... but enough to put people off posting here.... and the pity is the people who tend to get put off are the ones with experience and generally contributing well to the forum.

-P


----------



## bonibaru

ChrisNE said:


> You live in the UK and your missus lives in the US!? That must be nice sometimes! hehe
> 
> Only kidding, missus would kill me dead if she read that.


:lol2:

It works for me  Except for the language barrier. He doesn't speak Americanese and I apparently don't use the letter "u" enough in my spelling.

Like I said in the other thread, I don't post on this forum normally because I'm a noob to creatures without bony skeletons and I haven't got anything to contribute directly to the knowledge base, except questions. Which I find the answers to by reading other people's answers to other people's questions. I'm here to learn about inverts from people who know stuff so when Steve starts gibbering on about some new crawly thing I can at least try to stay awake. (j/k)

I've been a board moderator, e-group moderator, etc etc ad nauseum for ... lord, 15 years? -ish. And when the moderator hat goes on, a certain level of behavioral decorum is expected. At least I expect it, and I live by it myself when I moderate. Sure, someone can accuse me of being a sockpuppet in an attempt to deflect attention away from the root issue of owning up to the consequences of their own behavior, but unfortunately for them the evidence will not support their hypothesis. They are my words, my opinion, I own what I say and what I think, no one speaks for me and I speak for no one but myself.


----------



## GRB

nick19 said:


> in all honesty i think the mod team is very good and i think every one would agree with me there the reason people are angry with you is for how you are treeting others and then telling them there in the wrong you need to apolagise to them for the way you acted and im sure it can be sorted out from there all this is pointless


...

Do you think I just pick people at random, without provocation and start fights with them? Honestly? 

People here talk of respect and apologies. They don't treat the mod team with respect half the time and they certainly don't apologise when _they _are in the wrong. I'm actually sick of proving people wrong when they level crap at us, and they never apologise. Not once. I've had a few almost apologetic pm's and sometimes admin gets an apology. Usually after they are perma banned and wanting to use the site again. I'd be surprised if the other mods had different experience. 

Regardless, I believe you earn respect. Until then, you'll get the base civility. Hack me off too much and I'm not going to tiptoe around like we're best buds. I don't do it in real life and I'm certainly not going to be a "reverse keyboard warrior" on here.


----------



## Trice

I havent really followed the argument so far. and unfortunately don't have the time to today. But. The reason these off topic threads have been allowed to exist on the help sections is mainly because of the whole people going off topic on every thread issue. It didn't seem to really help too much either. 

RFUK is by far the most relaxed forum in terms of rules. If you see how strict some of the other (but non reptile related) forums i'm on. They rip you a new hole (users and moderators) if you step out of line. If you say one thing wrong you don't even get a warning or an infraction. You'll just simply be banned. The problem with it being relaxed is when a moderator does step forward and feels something is over the line, the users (thats you lot :no1 step forward and honestly believe they're being bullied. 

I really don't know whats going on too much in the invert section, and i usually stay clear as it isnt overly something i'm too knowledgable on. But I cant remember where i was leading with this... Anyone know? 

Shower time i guess.

Oh yeah. Unfortunately moderators on rfuk do take ALOT of stick, whether it be in threads, in visitor messages, pm's, e-mails or i've even had times people take it to face book thinking their profile on rfuk is safe if they take the argument to me in mail on facebook (silly i know). 

I'm 99% sure that the majority of the people on rfuk will take stick so much (take a look at these "I'm leaving rfuk because people are sarcastic" type threads. ) before they end up at the end of their tether. It's exactly the same with moderators. 

My frame of mind really isnt here atm :S i keep losing what i was going to say.


----------



## Stelios

Paul c 1 said:


> RFUK is generally a good forum, it has a lot of potential in terms of it being a busy place, the classifieds on here are second to none, personally i've made some good contacts and met some genuinely decent and integral people on here.
> 
> The problem that puts people off,...and it's been said over and over again are the small minority of twits on here who are just chasing post counts, clogging up threads with nonsence, lack of knowledge, abusive comments and overall just been a pain in the arse (it doesn't need to be said... you know who you are!)
> 
> What is it frustrating is that it sheds bad light on the rest of the section/forum users. But because it's such a large forum they can play the grey man for most of the time and blend in, unlike other smaller forums such as the BTS and AP they would be weeded out much quicker.
> 
> Like I say it's only a small percentage of users.... but enough to put people off posting here.... and the pity is the people who tend to get put off are the ones with experience and generally contributing well to the forum.
> 
> -P


This and it is all the inane posts that gets on my tits.
:whip:


----------



## bonibaru

Paul c 1 said:


> Like I say it's only a small percentage of users.... but enough to put people off posting here.... and the pity is the people who tend to get put off are the ones with experience and generally contributing well to the forum.
> -P


I really like what you said Paul. I do want to say that without some hard data or a method of analysis, to say it is a small percentage being put off isn't really supportable (nor is it fair to say a large percentage, or any percentage really). There's no way to know the true volume impact, but I think we can all agree that it's likely to be an overall negative result.

Additionally it can be argued that putting off new people is just as damaging, if not more damaging to a hobby that's trying to promote growth. Where do most of your babies get sold - to the experts? Or to the general masses? Where's the value add of pushing away the core support base of your hobby? - every expert in the world was a noob once. Who steps up to fill the void when/if they move on?


----------



## nick19

GRB said:


> ...
> 
> Do you think I just pick people at random, without provocation and start fights with them? Honestly?
> 
> People here talk of respect and apologies. They don't treat the mod team with respect half the time and they certainly don't apologise when _they _are in the wrong. I'm actually sick of proving people wrong when they level crap at us, and they never apologise. Not once. I've had a few almost apologetic pm's and sometimes admin gets an apology. Usually after they are perma banned and wanting to use the site again. I'd be surprised if the other mods had different experience.
> 
> Regardless, I believe you earn respect. Until then, you'll get the base civility. Hack me off too much and I'm not going to tiptoe around like we're best buds. I don't do it in real life and I'm certainly not going to be a "reverse keyboard warrior" on here.


i agree with you on that respect is earnt and i also hate people that are keybored worriors it was the way you aproched it all that i found wrong there was no need for it i wasnt expecting you to say sorry for being ticked of at some one i was asking you to say sorry for the way you went about things i aint trying to couse trouble here i just think it is all out of order imo


----------



## GRB

bonibaru said:


> I really like what you said Paul. I do want to say that without some hard data or a method of analysis, to say it is a small percentage being put off isn't really supportable (nor is it fair to say a large percentage, or any percentage really). There's no way to know the true volume impact, but I think we can all agree that it's likely to be an overall negative result.
> 
> Additionally it can be argued that putting off new people is just as damaging, if not more damaging to a hobby that's trying to promote growth. Where do most of your babies get sold - to the experts? Or to the general masses? Where's the value add of pushing away the core support base of your hobby? - every expert in the world was a noob once. Who steps up to fill the void when/if they move on?


I've heard more than a few older keepers lament the fact that many newer keepers seem unwilling to learn and are basically being callous regarding animal welfare. Just their perceptions, but are they wrong? Who knows. 

It's one thing to encourage growth and another to sugar coat things. If it's wrong, it's wrong. Someone moans about your husbandry? Well, unless you think it's perfect then you look at it and see if there's improvement to be had. 

I was a new keeper once too, but I still knew enough to avoid flipping them during a moult for example. Funny thing is, that other OP who did the other day got a new ass ripped from many of the people in this thread and yet it was "OK" because it was like gang culture or something. It's somehow not "OK" to tell someone not to spray an arachnid with water (it's patronising apparently). 

I was very close to infracting about 4 people on that same thread regardingthe moult. I didn't however, but of course no one notices leniency compared to punishment.


----------



## bonibaru

Trice said:


> The problem with it being relaxed is when a moderator does step forward and feels something is over the line, the users (thats you lot :no1 step forward and honestly believe they're being bullied.


Hi Trice. Moderating is a painful gig, a ton of work and you certainly don't get paid enough for the crap you put up with. 

I personally don't mind when a moderator steps in, so long as the delivery of the message is reasonable and on point. When the moderator hat is on, things that are said carry a different weight and a bigger impact than standard user-to-user posting. The content and tone of a moderator's posts sets the standard of behavior for other users and is a key variable in creating an environment of comfort or discomfort for those users. The worst thing that can happen is for a forum to lose its trust in the people who oversee it.

The general rules may be more relaxed here, but the basic human reaction to a hierarchical structure (i.e. mods rule) is the same everywhere. With great power comes great responsibility. And blah blah blah and all that.


----------



## GRB

nick19 said:


> i agree with you on that respect is earnt and i also hate people that are keybored worriors it was the way you aproched it all that i found wrong there was no need for it i wasnt expecting you to say sorry for being ticked of at some one i was asking you to say sorry for the way you went about things i aint trying to couse trouble here i just think it is all out of order imo


What I don't get is that me method was out of line apparently, yet the initial response OK?

I offered some advice that no-one else had, that was relevent. I then get a bunch of stuff about how it's apparently laden with negatives and veiled insults. 

This is not the first time either. So, I said what was really on my mind after that comment. I guess it's a comparison. 

If I were actually "out to get" user x, they'd be removed long before now.


----------



## Trice

bonibaru said:


> *Hi Trice. Moderating is a painful gig, a ton of work and you certainly don't get paid enough for the crap you put up with. *
> 
> I personally don't mind when a moderator steps in, so long as the delivery of the message is reasonable and on point. When the moderator hat is on, things that are said carry a different weight and a bigger impact than standard user-to-user posting. The content and tone of a moderator's posts sets the standard of behavior for other users and is a key variable in creating an environment of comfort or discomfort for those users. The worst thing that can happen is for a forum to lose its trust in the people who oversee it.
> 
> The general rules may be more relaxed here, but the basic human reaction to a hierarchical structure (i.e. mods rule) is the same everywhere. With great power comes great responsibility. And blah blah blah and all that.


We don't get paid anything. The forum brings in a fair bit of money annual. We get nothing. Put it this way. We don't even get to use the advertising system for our selves for free. We don't get premium membership free. we get bugger all. :lol2::lol2:


----------



## GRB

Trice said:


> We don't get paid anything. The forum brings in a fair bit of money annual. We get nothing. Put it this way. We don't even get to use the advertising system for our selves for free. We don't get premium membership free. we get bugger all. :lol2::lol2:


No dude, the abuse is free! :lol:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I say ban the lot of them!


----------



## Trice

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I say ban the lot of them!


Please PLEASE PLEASE tell me you're talking about yourself too?


----------



## bonibaru

GRB said:


> I've heard more than a few older keepers lament the fact that many newer keepers seem unwilling to learn and are basically being callous regarding animal welfare. Just their perceptions, but are they wrong? Who knows.
> 
> It's one thing to encourage growth and another to sugar coat things. If it's wrong, it's wrong. Someone moans about your husbandry? Well, unless you think it's perfect then you look at it and see if there's improvement to be had.
> 
> I was a new keeper once too, but I still knew enough to avoid flipping them during a moult for example. Funny thing is, that other OP who did the other day got a new ass ripped from many of the people in this thread and yet it was "OK" because it was like gang culture or something. It's somehow not "OK" to tell someone not to spray an arachnid with water (it's patronising apparently).
> 
> I was very close to infracting about 4 people on that same thread regardingthe moult. I didn't however, but of course no one notices leniency compared to punishment.


Fair enough that people with expertise get frustrated with people who are new. And the same questions and same mistakes over and over and over and over. Patience can be hard to come by. It ain't limited to inverts either, believe me.

It is certainly not patronizing to tell someone not to spray a burrowing spider with water, but it is off-putting to see someone in a position of authority direct a belittling value judgment term like "idiotic" at someone who is asking for advice. Leniency doesn't have to mean silence. If a thread is getting out of hand, a mod with good people skills can step in with a couple of calm statements and restore order, which gets the message across without escalating to the level of infracting. That kind of response, in contrast, tends to engender respect from the masses and confidence in the moderators and the overall atmosphere of a board.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Trice said:


> Please PLEASE PLEASE tell me you're talking about yourself too?


You would find banning me to difficult. You wouldn't be able to see through the tears in your eyes


----------



## Trice

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You would find banning me to difficult. You wouldn't be able to see through the tears in your eyes


Thats why you'd pay for me to see a doctor.


----------



## bonibaru

Trice said:


> We don't get paid anything. The forum brings in a fair bit of money annual. We get nothing. Put it this way. We don't even get to use the advertising system for our selves for free. We don't get premium membership free. we get bugger all. :lol2::lol2:



I know you don't get paid, that was the point :lol2: You have to take all that crap for free!


----------



## nick19

GRB said:


> What I don't get is that me method was out of line apparently, yet the initial response OK?
> 
> I offered some advice that no-one else had, that was relevent. I then get a bunch of stuff about how it's apparently laden with negatives and veiled insults.
> 
> This is not the first time either. So, I said what was really on my mind after that comment. I guess it's a comparison.
> 
> If I were actually "out to get" user x, they'd be removed long before now.


it all when off the bridge on that thread i just think it could have been handled alot better but its happend now no point dwelling on it


----------



## GRB

bonibaru said:


> It is certainly not patronizing to tell someone not to spray a burrowing spider with water, but it is off-putting to see someone in a position of authority direct a belittling value judgment term like "idiotic" at someone who is asking for advice. Leniency doesn't have to mean silence. If a thread is getting out of hand, a mod with good people skills can step in with a couple of calm statements and restore order, which gets the message across without escalating to the level of infracting. That kind of response, in contrast, tends to engender respect from the masses and confidence in the moderators and the overall atmosphere of a board.


There's the point though - the first comment had nothing to do with the letters "i d i o t i c" at all. 

The tone of her response, bold highlights and general comments were what led into the response from me, where I used the phrase "borderline idiotic". You have to understand, I've been here many times. It's almost a game. People say far worse things than I yet it's my comment that gets picked up on and met with sarcasm. Being a sarcastic so and so myself, not to mention slightly cutting, it plays out in a similar fashion time and time again. 

It would be easy to read it as you have, but that's not the full picture.


----------



## GRB

nick19 said:


> it all when off the bridge on that thread i just think it could have been handled alot better but its happend now no point dwelling on it


So we are full circle again then? 

Basically it wasn't OK because it was me giving out crap for once rather than just putting up with it?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Trice said:


> Thats why you'd pay for me to see a doctor.


You would be to depressed to go outside. You'd grow a beard, stop washing, lose interest in things. All because you banned me


----------



## Oderus

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You would be to depressed to go outside. You'd grow a beard, stop washing, lose interest in things. All because you banned me


That's not depression Tim that just's being a normal spider keeper :2thumb:


----------



## Trice

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You would be to depressed to go outside. You'd grow a beard, stop washing, lose interest in things. All because you banned me


Really? i has a beard though. But havent long got outta the shower. Work today


----------



## nick19

GRB said:


> So we are full circle again then?
> 
> Basically it wasn't OK because it was me giving out crap for once rather than just putting up with it?


no not at all no i wouldnt find it ok from any one the reason it stuck out with you is because your a mod and an aproche like that doesnt help it makes new people think that the mods are agresive not actually saying that you all are
your post should have been a pm and kept of the thread for every one to see surely you can see my point im not trying to be a :censor:


----------



## GRB

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You would be to depressed to go outside. You'd grow a beard, stop washing, lose interest in things. All because you banned me


That's just me day to day surely? 

If I wasn't a field ecologist i'd never venture past the lab either... :lol:

In fact, that was pretty much me pre-spiders as well...


----------



## GRB

nick19 said:


> no not at all no i wouldnt find it ok from any one the reason it stuck out with you is because your a mod and an aproche like that doesnt help it makes new people think that the mods are agresive not actually saying that you all are
> your post should have been a pm and kept of the thread for every one to see surely you can see my point im not trying to be a :censor:


I do, but I've done the whole pm thing before and people either simply post it publically to cause hassle or keep the insults etc prvate then play the victim when they get infracted "for nothing" (publically). 

As I've said before, this is a snapshot, usually it's all calm sometimes it's not. Nature of the internet. No different from real life either, you can be best buds with everyone all the time. : victory:


----------



## Oderus

It's been said before but the mod team here has quite the long fuse, ban them and let god sort them out is the order of most forums hell iv been banned from forums for this reason.

Reason for ban: no reason


----------



## vivalabam

GRB said:


> I've heard more than a few older keepers lament the fact that many newer keepers seem unwilling to learn and are basically being callous regarding animal welfare. Just their perceptions, but are they wrong? Who knows.
> 
> It's one thing to encourage growth and another to sugar coat things. If it's wrong, it's wrong. Someone moans about your husbandry? Well, unless you think it's perfect then you look at it and see if there's improvement to be had.
> 
> I was a new keeper once too, but I still knew enough to avoid flipping them during a moult for example. Funny thing is, that other OP who did the other day got a new ass ripped from many of the people in this thread and yet it was "OK" because it was like gang culture or something. It's somehow not "OK" to tell someone not to spray an arachnid with water (it's patronising apparently).
> 
> I was very close to infracting about 4 people on that same thread regardingthe moult. I didn't however, but of course no one notices leniency compared to punishment.





GRB said:


> What I don't get is that me method was out of line apparently, yet the initial response OK?
> 
> I offered some advice that no-one else had, that was relevent. I then get a bunch of stuff about how it's apparently laden with negatives and veiled insults.
> 
> This is not the first time either. So, I said what was really on my mind after that comment. I guess it's a comparison.
> 
> If I were actually "out to get" user x, they'd be removed long before now.





GRB said:


> There's the point though - the first comment had nothing to do with the letters "i d i o t i c" at all.
> 
> The tone of her response, bold highlights and general comments were what led into the response from me, where I used the phrase "borderline idiotic". You have to understand, I've been here many times. It's almost a game. People say far worse things than I yet it's my comment that gets picked up on and met with sarcasm. Being a sarcastic so and so myself, not to mention slightly cutting, it plays out in a similar fashion time and time again.
> 
> It would be easy to read it as you have, but that's not the full picture.


I honestly don't even know what you are talking about. You suggested I was going to squirt my spider, I said no I meant the tub, you called me an idiot, that's pretty much how it went. 

And for the off topic thing I have been trying to keep things on topic as I've been part of a bit of thread hijacking in the last few days, hence why I actually brought this back. : victory:


----------



## bonibaru

GRB said:


> There's the point though - the first comment had nothing to do with the letters "i d i o t i c" at all.
> 
> The tone of her response, bold highlights and general comments were what led into the response from me, where I used the phrase "borderline idiotic". You have to understand, I've been here many times. It's almost a game. People say far worse things than I yet it's my comment that gets picked up on and met with sarcasm. Being a sarcastic so and so myself, not to mention slightly cutting, it plays out in a similar fashion time and time again.
> 
> It would be easy to read it as you have, but that's not the full picture.


I see your point GRB, I really do. I've been in your shoes as a mod elsewhere. Your comment gets picked on because being a mod makes you stand out from the crowd. It has its perks, but man, it has it downsides too and that's one of them. Sometimes you gotta think about how things come across a little bit more carefully than Joe Blow off the street does.

Nobody has the full picture of anything, which is where providing context and being careful of your words has such a big impact.

GRB I am not trying to pick on you or start a war. I am still waiting for you to let me know how you would best like me to confirm that I am not a sockpuppet. You have inferred that you think Steve is posting under two names and playing some kind of game although we have both told you this is not the case. I will not be letting go of that, because I take my identity and my independence, and my (and others') reputation VERY seriously. I am willing to speak to another moderator by telephone if necessary to confirm a) my gender b) my location c) my ability to think and reason independently. So if you would kindly reply to my PM on the matter I would appreciate it.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I honestly don't even know what you are talking about. You suggested I was going to squirt my spider, I said no I meant the tub, you called me an idiot, that's pretty much how it went.
> 
> And for the off topic thing I have been trying to keep things on topic as *I've been part of a bit of thread hijacking in the last few days*, hence why I actually brought this back. : victory:


:gasp: :whistling2: :blush:


----------



## nick19

GRB said:


> I do, but I've done the whole pm thing before and people either simply post it publically to cause hassle or keep the insults etc prvate then play the victim when they get infracted "for nothing" (publically).
> 
> As I've said before, this is a snapshot, usually it's all calm sometimes it's not. Nature of the internet. No different from real life either, you can be best buds with everyone all the time. : victory:


i can see were your coming from but if they carry it on like that its still best to try and keep it of the forum and keep it privete and if they post ur pm publicly doesnt that mean they aint taking it seriuse there for ferther action should be taken are am i missing something here and i realise how much people get away with stuff here were as on other forums you would be banned instantly


----------



## Trice

So anyway. Who likes my spider?


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: :whistling2: :blush:


Yeah you're the bad influence! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah you're the bad influence! :lol2:


they were my exact faces at that momment in time :lol2:
and sorry :blush:


----------



## GRB

vivalabam said:


> I honestly don't even know what you are talking about. You suggested I was going to squirt my spider, I said no I meant the tub, you called me an idiot, that's pretty much how it went.
> 
> And for the off topic thing I have been trying to keep things on topic as I've been part of a bit of thread hijacking in the last few days, hence why I actually brought this back. : victory:


Quite what the first comment has to do with anything I'm not sure since it pertains to another thread entirely, and your and others actions to another person. 

2&3: I calls it like I sees it. We're talking in general terms for the most part, if I want to call attention to something you've specifically done then I'll say "vivalabam did the following" rather than "some forumites". They know who they are. 

Bonibaru: I'm getting hit by pms regarding sale items so haven't had a chance to respond. Fact is, it's more than an IP match that seems odd, and where the initial comment started from.


----------



## nick19

Trice said:


> So anyway. Who likes my spider?


the little sling you osted before asking about tubs?


----------



## Trice

nick19 said:


> the little sling you osted before asking about tubs?


Yeah. that:









Edit: Woops that's not it...


----------



## geckodelta

Trice said:


> Yeah. that:
> image


i do believe that picture is of a lemming or similar? :lol2:


Edit: i like your spider


----------



## nick19

Trice said:


> Yeah. that:
> image
> 
> Edit: Woops that's not it...
> 
> image


lol stunning mate also i like ur leming/gerbel or watever it is :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Very cute little spider. :flrt: Will soon grow though, give it 6 months. :lol2:


----------



## Trice

yeah. Silly copy and paste didn't want to work how i wanted it eh?! Still lemming is stupid.


----------



## nick19

Trice said:


> yeah. Silly copy and paste didn't want to work how i wanted it eh?! Still lemming is stupid.


that reminds me of a game i used to play on the really old pc back at school were you had to stop the lemmings from falling to there death :mf_dribble::flrt:


----------



## 8and6

GRB said:


> Bonibaru: I'm getting hit by pms regarding sale items so haven't had a chance to respond. Fact is, it's more than an IP match that seems odd, and where the initial comment started from.


there is no IP match, there is no way that there could be :lol2: i'm sat talking to her on messenger! lol

and my initial comment?
what? this one?


> Originally Posted by GRB
> No, you made it sound like that. The phrase I picked up on was "so I shouldn't spray water down there" applied to a burrowing spider.
> 
> Anyway, you do occassionally do things that are borderline idiocy regarding spiders, so I don't think I'm jumping the gun assuming you might have actually sprayed water down the burrow and onto the spider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think this was a little uncalled for.
> 
> as a Moderator i would have thought you could have been more diplomatic
Click to expand...

i still think and stand by the fact that i think your terminology and tone were off the mark considering your forum status as a moderator


----------



## Stelios

So where did all this action happen? Has the thread been deleted?:devil:


----------



## bonibaru

GRB said:


> You have to understand, I've been here many times. It's almost a game. People say far worse things than I yet it's my comment that gets picked up on and met with sarcasm. Being a sarcastic so and so myself, not to mention slightly cutting, it plays out in a similar fashion time and time again.


< Dr Phil > So how's that working for you> < / Dr Phil> :lol2:

Wait, that might not translate outside of the US. I forgot where I was for a second.


----------



## vivalabam

Stelios said:


> So where did all this action happen? Has the thread been deleted?:devil:


On my poor Bruce thread. : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> On my poor Bruce thread. : victory:


the title of that thread makes me laugh... :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> the title of that thread makes me laugh... :whistling2:


Well my poor baby, he actually has stretch marks.  I'm so worried about him, he looks like a balloon with some legs attached.


----------



## GRB

bonibaru said:


> Wait, that might not translate outside of the US. I forgot where I was for a second.



I've seen Dr Phil, lol.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well my poor baby, he actually has stretch marks.  I'm so worried about him, he looks like a balloon with some legs attached.


the content doesnt make me laugh 

just the bruce bit :lol2:


----------



## GRB

[email protected] said:


> there is no IP match, there is no way that there could be :lol2: i'm sat talking to her on messenger! lol
> 
> and my initial comment?
> what? this one?
> 
> 
> i still think and stand by the fact that i think your terminology and tone were off the mark considering your forum status as a moderator


You know what I mean, not match...something....more insidious. Trade secret. :lol:

No not that one, it's either in a pm or on the thread. I think it was actually one of the ones after it. Either way, I don't actually care that much as this is getting boring - at best it's a fine example of how people can blow things out of all perspective.


----------



## Brandan Smith

well im back after my month 
just been reading this and it makes me laugh dont wanna get myself banned again but sometime if a mod puts something maybe he sould take what comes after end of day members make the forums not mods i could see it in a joking way but obvs it wasnt the reason i firstly got banned was for a simular thing and i was only joking so way i see it learn to take what people put back about you and dont just ban someone if you put somethig where entitled as much as you to put are point bck across maybe someone with responsibilty should thing twice before they post things about members becuase i no if i put that about you i no ud ban me straight away and another thing i was reading the rules ect and i thought there was ment to to be a warning system ive never been warned just banned straight away maybe its time for a vote on who should be mod all mods places up for boting against members who are willing to take over there places put forward and members vote if they should stay *in power* as most mods seem to think thats what been a mod is all about .


----------



## vivalabam

I still think I was well within my rights, if I did the same to you it would have been an instant infraction.


----------



## bonibaru

GRB said:


> Bonibaru: I'm getting hit by pms regarding sale items so haven't had a chance to respond. Fact is, it's more than an IP match that seems odd, and where the initial comment started from.


There is no IP match, GRB. Please retract that statement. THERE IS NO IP MATCH between me and Steve. We are not even on the same continent.

As we often do, we were discussing spiders together, I was furthering my education on the topic, looking at forums, I had a strong opinion about some verbiage used in an RFUK thread, so I commented on it. Same place & same time but two different people. His opinion and mine may be similar on some things but it does not make us the same person. We differ on plenty of things. For example he thinks Snowflake is a dumb name for a spider. I disagree. Snowflake disagrees as well.


----------



## GRB

bonibaru said:


> There is no IP match, GRB. Please retract that statement. THERE IS NO IP MATCH between me and Steve. We are not even on the same continent.
> 
> As we often do, we were discussing spiders together, I was furthering my education on the topic, looking at forums, I had a strong opinion about some verbiage used in an RFUK thread, so I commented on it. Same place & same time but two different people. His opinion and mine may be similar on some things but it does not make us the same person. We differ on plenty of things. For example he thinks Snowflake is a dumb name for a spider. I disagree. Snowflake disagrees as well.


Yes, you are correct, it's not an IP match, slip of the keyboard. It's another thing we use.


----------



## vivalabam

bonibaru said:


> There is no IP match, GRB. Please retract that statement. THERE IS NO IP MATCH between me and Steve. We are not even on the same continent.
> 
> As we often do, we were discussing spiders together, I was furthering my education on the topic, looking at forums, I had a strong opinion about some verbiage used in an RFUK thread, so I commented on it. Same place & same time but two different people. His opinion and mine may be similar on some things but it does not make us the same person. We differ on plenty of things. For example he thinks Snowflake is a dumb name for a spider. I disagree. Snowflake disagrees as well.


Wow that's an amazing name for a spider! All of mine have names. People think I'm nuts for calling my salmon pink Strawberry. :flrt:


----------



## 8and6

GRB said:


> You know what I mean, not match...something....more insidious. Trade secret. :lol:
> 
> No not that one, it's either in a pm or on the thread. I think it was actually one of the ones after it. Either way, I don't actually care that much as this is getting boring - at best it's a fine example of how people can blow things out of all perspective.



it's the only post i made on the thread....and, other than a couple of posts about H.villosella, the only posts i've made today are in here, defending myself against your unsubstantiated claims of sock puppetry

and as for in PM.....i dont talk to you in PM. i have a few sent back and forth between us over the last half hour or so....but i dont see what you are on about

should i post them all public so we can get others to help out? maybe i'm missing something


----------



## GRB

Shandy said:


> well im back after my month
> just been reading this and it makes me laugh dont wanna get myself banned again but sometime if a mod puts something maybe he sould take what comes after end of day members make the forums not mods i could see it in a joking way but obvs it wasnt the reason i firstly got banned was for a simular thing and i was only joking so way i see it learn to take what people put back about you and dont just ban someone if you put somethig where entitled as much as you to put are point bck across maybe someone with responsibilty should thing twice before they post things about members becuase i no if i put that about you i no ud ban me straight away and another thing i was reading the rules ect and i thought there was ment to to be a warning system ive never been warned just banned straight away maybe its time for a vote on who should be mod all mods places up for boting against members who are willing to take over there places put forward and members vote if they should stay *in power* as most mods seem to think thats what been a mod is all about .


A note to everyone else:

This is a prime example of what we've up against. 

This guy got banned for issuing threats. They were certainly not "jokes" - we have copies of them. 

You get back then start saying you were "banned for nothing", etc, etc. 

It's just a forum, but it feels more and more like a prison (_"what you in for? Nothing, I'm innocent"_).


----------



## 8and6

bonibaru said:


> There is no IP match, GRB. Please retract that statement. THERE IS NO IP MATCH between me and Steve. We are not even on the same continent.
> 
> As we often do, we were discussing spiders together, I was furthering my education on the topic, looking at forums, I had a strong opinion about some verbiage used in an RFUK thread, so I commented on it. Same place & same time but two different people. His opinion and mine may be similar on some things but it does not make us the same person. We differ on plenty of things. For example he thinks Snowflake is a dumb name for a spider. I disagree. Snowflake disagrees as well.


she's only called Snowflake by you  to me she is H.maculata #01 :lol2:


----------



## bonibaru

GRB said:


> You know what I mean, not match...something....more insidious. Trade secret. :lol:


More insidious? WTH does that mean? You accused me of being a sockpuppet. I said I am not and demanded to see your evidence. You have not provided any such evidence, and now escalated your accusations to the scope of whatever the eff the above statement is supposed to imply. I am not going to sit here quietly and let that pass. I would appreciate a clear explanation of exactly what you are saying, sir, to my face, right now.


----------



## GRB

[email protected] said:


> it's the only post i made on the thread....and, other than a couple of posts about H.villosella, the only posts i've made today are in here, defending myself against your unsubstantiated claims of sock puppetry
> 
> and as for in PM.....i dont talk to you in PM. i have a few sent back and forth between us over the last half hour or so....but i dont see what you are on about
> 
> should i post them all public so we can get others to help out? maybe i'm missing something


Why do you both keep using the phrase sockpuppet? 

As for PM - listen dude, make of it what you will. I just see someone looking for offense in nothing. You brought age into the affair so it's only fair I call you one back on that one.


----------



## Stelios

Funny how peeps get called all sorts but as soon as Blondi gets it every one (male) gets the 'ump.
Would they still get a cob on if she was a minger hhhmm?
I like Blondi and I like old wierdy beardie but which is best? "FIGHT!"


----------



## GRB

bonibaru said:


> More insidious? WTH does that mean? You accused me of being a sockpuppet. I said I am not and demanded to see your evidence. You have not provided any such evidence, and now escalated your accusations to the scope of whatever the eff the above statement is supposed to imply. I am not going to sit here quietly and let that pass. I would appreciate a clear explanation of exactly what you are saying, sir, to my face, right now.


The reason I'm not telling you, for obvious reasons, is that it'd eventually make it easier for people to skip the same "insidious thing" and use multiple accounts.


----------



## GRB

Stelios said:


> Funny how peeps get called all sorts but as soon as Blondi gets it every one (male) gets the 'ump.
> Would they still get a cob on if she was a minger hhhmm?
> I like Blondi and I like old wierdy beardie but which is best? "FIGHT!"


:lol2:

Sometimes this forum does make me smile. 

http://www.pbfcomics.com/archive_b/PBF131-Lord_Gloom.jpg


----------



## 8and6

GRB said:


> Why do you both keep using the phrase sockpuppet?
> 
> As for PM - listen dude, make of it what you will. I just see someone looking for offense in nothing. You brought age into the affair so it's only fair I call you one back on that one.


i think you are getting more confused....i was referring to this:



> Originally Posted by GRB
> 
> No not that one, it's either in a pm or on the thread. I think it was actually one of the ones after it. Either way, I don't actually care that much as this is getting boring - at best it's a fine example of how people can blow things out of all perspective.


----------



## vivalabam

Stelios said:


> Funny how peeps get called all sorts but as soon as Blondi gets it every one (male) gets the 'ump.
> Would they still get a cob on if she was a minger hhhmm?
> I like Blondi and I like old wierdy beardie but which is best? "FIGHT!"


I think it's the fact I'm actually nice to people and have made some friends on here. I wouldn't like it if any of them got publicly humiliated like that and I'd do the same. And how do you explain Selina in here earlier? It has nothing to do with me being blonde.


----------



## bonibaru

GRB said:


> Yes, you are correct, it's not an IP match, slip of the keyboard. It's another thing we use.


I am technically proficient, so I would like to know what "thing" you use. Is it because I have previously logged in under Steve's account from my IP? in order to catch up on conversations I was following in threads? Because it's easier to go to his dashboard and catch up the threads from there rather than blindly searching the forum for them. I've never made any posts from his account. It would be evident I should think, if I even did try, since a) I know much about spiders and b) for god's sake, he doesn't even use capital letters and his grammar is atrocious (sorry dear). AFAIK it's not uncommon for couples to do that.


----------



## GRB

bonibaru said:


> I am technically proficient, so I would like to know what "thing" you use. Is it because I have previously logged in under Steve's account from my IP? in order to catch up on conversations I was following in threads? Because it's easier to go to his dashboard and catch up the threads from there rather than blindly searching the forum for them. I've never made any posts from his account. It would be evident I should think, if I even did try, since a) I know much about spiders and b) for god's sake, he doesn't even use capital letters and his grammar is atrocious (sorry dear). AFAIK it's not uncommon for couples to do that.


So you have used multiple accounts? :lol2: TBH, I'm sure you are telling the truth but I've seen far more effort go into using multiple accounts than you'd imagine possible...

No need to thank me for that edit either btw. :lol:


----------



## 8and6

GRB said:


> So you have used multiple accounts? :lol2: TBH, I'm sure you are telling the truth but I've seen far more effort go into using multiple accounts than you'd imagine possible...
> 
> No need to thank me for that edit either btw. :lol:



but i haven't  i dont know her password dammit! :lol2:



ICCCCCCCCCCCCCCE CREEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## vivalabam

I'm a bit confused about the rules now... 

Are 2 people not allowed to share an account in a house? I keep telling my OH to join to get info on mantids, I think I'll tell him not to now with all this. If you two are getting grief when you live opposite ends of the world, what's it going to be like for me and my OH. :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

[email protected] said:


> but i haven't  i dont know her password dammit! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ICCCCCCCCCCCCCCE CREEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMM!


Oooo I have some Ben and Jerrys in the freezer. Nom nom. ^_^


----------



## bonibaru

GRB said:


> The reason I'm not telling you, for obvious reasons, is that it'd eventually make it easier for people to skip the same "insidious thing" and use multiple accounts.


Since you prefer to be mysterious and not come right out and accuse me of IP masking or proxy, which is not any great mystery to anyone who's been on the internet longer than a month, I'll just assume that's what you mean, and roll my eyes accordingly. I offered to speak to a moderator offline using other forms of communication. No one's taken me up on it. I believe you have Steve's number should you desire to speak with him. I prefer not to give you mine, I'm sure you understand. But I'll speak to a neutral 3rd party. I am left to assume that you prefer to continue to speak vaguely so that you don't have to stoop to providing concrete facts to shore up the falsehoods you are so determined to keep in the public space

We both use sockpuppet because I bring it with me from fandom and Steve is a copycat and when people date for +1 yr they sometimes talk alike 

Well I have outed my geek-ness if nothing else.


----------



## GRB

Lol, so I ban Bonibaru and give you an infraction? 

Or is bonibaru the original account in this instance, resulting in a ban to yours, and infraction to bonibaru? :lol2:

Hooray for pointlessness! :mf_dribble::lol:


----------



## GRB

bonibaru said:


> Since you prefer to be mysterious and not come right out and accuse me of IP masking or proxy, which is not any great mystery to anyone who's been on the internet longer than a month, I'll just assume that's what you mean, and roll my eyes accordingly. I offered to speak to a moderator offline using other forms of communication. No one's taken me up on it. I believe you have Steve's number should you desire to speak with him. I prefer not to give you mine, I'm sure you understand. But I'll speak to a neutral 3rd party. I am left to assume that you prefer to continue to speak vaguely so that you don't have to stoop to providing concrete facts to shore up the falsehoods you are so determined to keep in the public space
> 
> We both use sockpuppet because I bring it with me from fandom and Steve is a copycat and when people date for +1 yr they sometimes talk alike
> 
> Well I have outed my geek-ness if nothing else.


Seriously? That's the retort? Oh how dissapointing. :lol:

In reality I actually ran your pm past the other mods to see what they thought. I'm awaiting other mods to come online and rsign themselves to wading through it all...hence the lack of "uptake" on any of your offers.

Secondly, I can't tell you what we use for reasons I've already stated. It's not exactly rocket science but we prefer an air of mystique to keep non-geeks from signing up with 25 accounts.


----------



## bonibaru

GRB said:


> Lol, so I ban Bonibaru and give you an infraction?
> 
> Or is bonibaru the original account in this instance, resulting in a ban to yours, and infraction to bonibaru? :lol2:
> 
> Hooray for pointlessness! :mf_dribble::lol:


I have nothing to hide. If logging in under his account is an infraction then you should infract me. I'm not above the law. If in the past using his account as a reading tool is against forum rules then I'll take my hand slap and he can change his password. 

You should probably infract every cohabitating couple on the board too just to be on the safe side.


----------



## bonibaru

GRB said:


> It's not exactly rocket science but we prefer an air of mystique to keep non-geeks from signing up with 25 accounts.


Doesn't that give the geeks an unfair advantage?


----------



## GRB

vivalabam said:


> I'm a bit confused about the rules now...
> 
> Are 2 people not allowed to share an account in a house? I keep telling my OH to join to get info on mantids, I think I'll tell him not to now with all this. If you two are getting grief when you live opposite ends of the world, what's it going to be like for me and my OH. :gasp:


No. 

Multiple accounts would be if I started another account called, say, "RGB" and started posting from that whilst using "GRB". It'd be spotted pretty quickly, not least because it'd probably always agree with my posts. 

You having your account and your OH having another account is fine. It gets a bit suspicious however if one of you were banned then the other is "still posting, but has suddenly developed an interest in x that my OH did before" sort of thing.


----------



## GRB

bonibaru said:


> Doesn't that give the geeks an unfair advantage?


Geeks have a hard enough time as it is, let them win for once! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

GRB said:


> No.
> 
> Multiple accounts would be if I started another account called, say, "RGB" and started posting from that whilst using "GRB". It'd be spotted pretty quickly, not least because it'd probably always agree with my posts.
> 
> You having your account and your OH having another account is fine. It gets a bit suspicious however if one of you were banned then the other is "still posting, but has suddenly developed an interest in x that my OH did before" sort of thing.


Ah right, thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## bonibaru

GRB said:


> So you have used multiple accounts? :lol2: TBH, I'm sure you are telling the truth but I've seen far more effort go into using multiple accounts than you'd imagine possible...
> 
> No need to thank me for that edit either btw. :lol:


I'll thank you for the edit anyway!~ :blush:

Spider forums have nothing on internet fandom. I remember one poster years ago dated herself, married herself, divorced herself, and then "died of cancer" so that she could mourn her ex-self. I think more than half of her friends list was actually her. We caught her out on IP addys and other "insidious" means. Spending 12+ hours a day keeping a false internet persona going ... that's herculean on the effort scale.


----------



## GRB

bonibaru said:


> I'll thank you for the edit anyway!~ :blush:
> 
> Spider forums have nothing on internet fandom. I remember one poster years ago dated herself, married herself, divorced herself, and then "died of cancer" so that she could mourn her ex-self. I think more than half of her friends list was actually her. We caught her out on IP addys and other "insidious" means. Spending 12+ hours a day keeping a false internet persona going ... that's herculean on the effort scale.


Touche.


----------



## bonibaru

vivalabam said:


> I'm a bit confused about the rules now...
> 
> Are 2 people not allowed to share an account in a house? I keep telling my OH to join to get info on mantids, I think I'll tell him not to now with all this. If you two are getting grief when you live opposite ends of the world, what's it going to be like for me and my OH. :gasp:


Mantids? Mantids! :2thumb: :mf_dribble: :2thumb:


----------



## Stelios

GRB said:


> Touche.


Turtle?:gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

bonibaru said:


> Mantids? Mantids! :2thumb: :mf_dribble: :2thumb:


Yeah he loves his mantids.  He is part of the mantis forum but it's not really that active, well not like on here anyway.  He doesn't really want to join though, he doesn't like the bitchiness that goes on, he says he is too old for it all. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah he loves his mantids.  He is part of the mantis forum but it's not really that active, well not like on here anyway.  He doesn't really want to join though, he doesn't like the bitchiness that goes on, he says he is too old for it all. :lol2:


i hope im not too old for this forum when im 25 :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> i hope im not too old for this forum when im 25 :gasp:


Well yeah me too. :lol2:


----------



## GRB

geckodelta said:


> i hope im not too old for this forum when im 25 :gasp:


I'll be 25 this year. 

Suffice to say, it can be sickening at times. The main reasons I stay are to see what's new and to try and get people to think about their actions in the hobby. Now and again something interesting pops up which is nice. Lately however, there's been a lot of negative patterns - "pokemon" collectors, people oblivious / uninterested / against conservation isues, etc. 

If you base it solely on socialing after 2 years or so you'd be bored useless and turn into a horrible cynical person lacking any drive for life...aka moderators :lol:


----------



## nick19

GRB said:


> I'll be 25 this year.
> 
> Suffice to say, it can be sickening at times. The main reasons I stay are to see what's new and to try and get people to think about their actions in the hobby. Now and again something interesting pops up which is nice. Lately however, there's been a lot of negative patterns - "pokemon" collectors, people oblivious / uninterested / against conservation isues, etc.
> 
> If you base it solely on socialing after 2 years or so you'd be bored useless and* turn into a horrible cynical person lacking any drive for life...aka moderators* :lol:


you said it :Na_Na_Na_Na:
that is a joke bye the way not actually saying you are


----------



## vivalabam

Pizza hut for lunch, McDonalds for dinner, no idea why I'm getting fat. :whistling2:


----------



## Paul c 1

GRB said:


> I'll be 25 this year.
> 
> Suffice to say, it can be sickening at times. The main reasons I stay are to see what's new and to try and get people to think about their actions in the hobby. Now and again something interesting pops up which is nice. Lately however, there's been a lot of negative patterns - "pokemon" collectors, people oblivious / uninterested / against conservation isues, etc.
> 
> If you base it solely on socialing after 2 years or so you'd be bored useless and turn into a horrible cynical person lacking any drive for life...aka moderators :lol:


 
I have to agree Grant... sadly there really does seem to be a real lack of interest with new people to the hobby. I see a lot of new comers wanting to spend more time in the "Off Topic thread" or more interested in their social status, rather than participating and contributing in 'invert' related discussion. I struggle to get my head round it at times.
-P


----------



## GRB

Paul c 1 said:


> I have to agree Grant... sadly there really does seem to be a real lack of interest with new people to the hobby. I see a lot of new comers wanting to spend more time in the "Off Topic thread" or more interested in their social status, rather than participating and contributing in 'invert' related discussion. I struggle to get my head round it at times.
> -P


Don't worry dude, we'll be dead soon. 

:lol:


----------



## geckodelta

GRB said:


> Don't worry dude, we'll be dead soon.
> 
> :lol:


:lol2:

and surely a forum is a place to gather information AND talk to people with similar interest's?


----------



## vivalabam

Paul c 1 said:


> I have to agree Grant... sadly there really does seem to be a real lack of interest with new people to the hobby. I see a lot of new comers wanting to spend more time in the "Off Topic thread" or more interested in their social status, rather than participating and contributing in 'invert' related discussion. I struggle to get my head round it at times.
> -P


There isn't many invert related discussions that go on. On the odd occasion one will come up and I read about it. If I ever get involved I get moaned at, so I just don't bother.


----------



## Paul c 1

GRB said:


> Don't worry dude, we'll be dead soon.
> 
> :lol:


 
:lol2:


----------



## GRB

vivalabam said:


> There isn't many invert related discussions that go on. On the odd occasion one will come up and I read about it. If I ever get involved I get moaned at, so I just don't bother.


I was going to post 65 pictures of small violins and blues/jazz ensembles but decided it would be ineffective.

Why does a discussion have to "go on" though? Half the problem I see is:

OP: "I have problem"

First post: "Solution"

What should happen then is.... /thread

But instead:

Bandwagon A: "Oh hey try <solution by first post>"
Bandwagon B: "Oh hey try <solution by first post>"
Bandwagon C: "Check out my xbox gamertag"
Bandwagon D: "fap fap fap xbox fap"

etc

Everyone else: "facedesk".


----------



## Paul c 1

vivalabam said:


> There isn't many invert related discussions that go on. On the odd occasion one will come up and I read about it. If I ever get involved I get moaned at, so I just don't bother.


It's not aimed at you Kerry... it was a blanket comment.
-P


----------



## vivalabam

GRB said:


> I was going to post 65 pictures of small violins and blues/jazz ensembles but decided it would be ineffective.
> 
> Why does a discussion have to "go on" though? Half the problem I see is:
> 
> OP: "I have problem"
> 
> First post: "Solution"
> 
> What should happen then is.... /thread
> 
> But instead:
> 
> Bandwagon A: "Oh hey try <solution by first post>"
> Bandwagon B: "Oh hey try <solution by first post>"
> Bandwagon C: "Check out my xbox gamertag"
> Bandwagon D: "fap fap fap xbox fap"
> 
> etc
> 
> Everyone else: "facedesk".


I have done that twice. Once when you told me off, 2nd time I brought this topic back, so well done for again making something up. 

I'm not sure but I think he meant an actual discussion, like what a while ago the are old worlds defensive or aggressive thread. Not just ' my chili rose is on it's back what's happening'.


----------



## vivalabam

Paul c 1 said:


> It's not aimed at you Kerry... it was a blanket comment.
> -P


Oh yeah I know. I was just saying that's why I, as a new keeper don't get involved. You all post links and stuff to where information is, I've no idea where it comes from. I base an argument on the posts made, I get told I know nothing and shouldn't be posting.


----------



## GRB

vivalabam said:


> I have done that twice. Once when you told me off, 2nd time I brought this topic back, so well done for again making something up. It's all me me me with you isn't it? :lol:
> 
> I'm not sure but I think he meant an actual discussion, like what a while ago the are old worlds defensive or aggressive thread. Not just ' my chili rose is on it's back what's happening'.


Yeah, I know :Na_Na_Na_Na:

In fairness, most discussions have been met with "Oh jeez not this again" lately (i.e hybrids are great! GRB: no they are not! /closed). 

What we need is another good "Habitat enrichment" thread (one for the oldies, lol) :lol:


----------



## 8and6

GRB said:


> Yeah, I know :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> In fairness, most discussions have been met with "Oh jeez not this again" lately (i.e hybrids are great! GRB: no they are not! /closed).
> 
> What we need is another good "Habitat enrichment" thread (one for the oldies, lol) :lol:



see? another thing i agree with you on....in fact i think that was the last time i got a little postal :lol2: naming no nAmeS


----------



## vivalabam

GRB said:


> Yeah, I know :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> In fairness, most discussions have been met with "Oh jeez not this again" lately (i.e hybrids are great! GRB: no they are not! /closed).
> 
> What we need is another good "Habitat enrichment" thread (one for the oldies, lol) :lol:


That is exactly what you need I think. You need something to keep you entertained so your gaze isn't on us new keepers all the time. As we seem to be getting quite a bad reputation.


----------



## nick19

GRB said:


> Yeah, I know :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> In fairness, most discussions have been met with "Oh jeez not this again" lately (i.e hybrids are great! GRB: no they are not! /closed).
> 
> What we need is another good "Habitat enrichment" thread (one for the oldies, lol) :lol:


i like the idea of habital enrichment


----------



## GRB

vivalabam said:


> That is exactly what you need I think. You need something to keep you entertained so your gaze isn't on us new keepers all the time. As we seem to be getting quite a bad reputation.


Lol, it was actually a nod and joke to when I first posted here. 

I fought the case, and acted like a bit of an arrogant so and so actually, that husbandry was "aiming low". However, I was technically correct, the best form of being correct :lol: 

In a nutshell I discussed sensory stuff, perception etc and argued that shoebox cages were dated and we should be using nice big enclosures with plenty of potential hides. I still maintain that veiw today, albeit can't be bothered with finding so many references to win arguments. 

Suffice to say, a lot of the grudges on that one thread still exist! :lol2:

I did have a nice moment a few weeks ago when someone pm'ed me saying they'd read the whole thing and thought it was a step in the right direction. A nice feeling to know someone else "got it".


----------



## vivalabam

GRB said:


> Lol, it was actually a nod and joke to when I first posted here.
> 
> I fought the case, and acted like a bit of an arrogant so and so actually, that husbandry was "aiming low". However, I was technically correct, the best form of being correct :lol:
> 
> In a nutshell I discussed sensory stuff, perception etc and argued that shoebox cages were dated and we should be using nice big enclosures with plenty of potential hides. I still maintain that veiw today, albeit can't be bothered with finding so many references to win arguments.
> 
> Suffice to say, a lot of the grudges on that one thread still exist! :lol2:
> 
> I did have a nice moment a few weeks ago when someone pm'ed me saying they'd read the whole thing and thought it was a step in the right direction. A nice feeling to know someone else "got it".


Ah right, well I don't hold grudges, so if you start to be nice to me, who knows maybe we'll be best of friends. :whistling2:

I do agree though, I prefer my Ts to have a fair amount of space, I don't like the idea of them being cramped. :blush:


----------



## GRB

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, well I don't hold grudges, so if you start to be nice to me, who knows maybe we'll be best of friends. :whistling2:
> 
> I do agree though, I prefer my Ts to have a fair amount of space, I don't like the idea of them being cramped. :blush:


Well, I still speak to them all so if thats anything to go by I hold few grudges too. 

I tend to just say whats on my mind at the time, then it's done. Can't be bothered with grudges, and too much effort anyway.


----------



## vivalabam

GRB said:


> Well, I still speak to them all so if thats anything to go by I hold few grudges too.
> 
> I tend to just say whats on my mind at the time, then it's done. Can't be bothered with grudges, and too much effort anyway.


Yeah I'm the same, although I sugar coat things, I think you need to work on that. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, well I don't hold grudges, *so if you start to be nice to me, who knows maybe we'll be best of friends.* :whistling2:
> 
> I do agree though, I prefer my Ts to have a fair amount of space, I don't like the idea of them being cramped. :blush:


:gasp: I thought i was your best friend  :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: I thought i was your best friend  :whistling2:


You are at the moment, he has to work on the being nice thing first. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> You are at the moment, he has to work on the being nice thing first. :lol2:


:lol2: ima get replaced :gasp: :whistling2:


----------



## GRB

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I'm the same, although I sugar coat things, I think you need to work on that. :whistling2:


Maybe I'll use more smilies. 

"Dear :censor:,

:bash: :whip:



: victory:

Kisses,

GRB, the moderator of peace and love <3


P.S Take 6 infraction points. "


:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

GRB said:


> Maybe I'll use more smilies.
> 
> "Dear :censor:,
> 
> :bash: :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> : victory:
> 
> Kisses,
> 
> GRB, the moderator of peace and love <3
> 
> 
> P.S Take 6 infraction points. "
> 
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2: Getting there, well... It's an improvement from earlier anyway. :lol2:


----------



## nick19

GRB said:


> Maybe I'll use more smilies.
> 
> "Dear :censor:,
> 
> :bash: :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> : victory:
> 
> Kisses,
> 
> GRB, the moderator of peace and love <3
> 
> 
> P.S Take 6 infraction points. "
> 
> 
> :lol2:


this actual made me:lol2:


----------



## Pincer

vivalabam said:


> You are at the moment, he has to work on the being nice thing first. :lol2:


Now hang on I thought I was the choosen one??


----------



## vivalabam

Pincer said:


> Now hang on I thought I was the choosen one??


Oh gawd, what have I started. :gasp: Before the mob comes I'm off. :whistling2:

Subway for dinner, not McDonalds now, and them off to the cinema to see Scre4m. :mf_dribble:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Oh gawd, what have I started. :gasp: Before the mob comes I'm off. :whistling2:
> 
> Subway for dinner, not McDonalds now, and them off to the cinema to see Scre4m. :mf_dribble:


you dont realise how tempted i am to post the end of that movie now :lol2:
its a really good film :2thumb:


----------



## Pincer

You have proper upset me bam!


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> you dont realise how tempted i am to post the end of that movie now :lol2:
> its a really good film :2thumb:


Nooo don't ruin it.  I'm not expecting much, I thought it was an 18, but it's only 15 so I doubt it will be as good as the others.


----------



## vivalabam

Pincer said:


> You have proper upset me bam!


I'm sorry, you're all my best friends. :flrt:


----------



## 8and6

geckodelta said:


> you dont realise how tempted i am to post the end of that movie now :lol2:
> its a really good film :2thumb:


just watched Paul.....loved it, funny as f...unny stuff!


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> just watched Paul.....loved it, funny as f...unny stuff!


i didnt get chance to go and see that


----------



## Pincer

vivalabam said:


> I'm sorry, you're all my best friends. :flrt:


 
What sub you getting? Don't go and see Scream 4 it looks proper cheese on toast!!!!


----------



## Darrell

Pincer said:


> What sub you getting? Don't go and see Scream 4 it looks proper cheese on toast!!!!


just randomly joining in the thread here lol .. i saw scream 4 the other day it was pretty much the same as all the others go but it was funny in places, didn't really expect the ending lol:2thumb: fast and furious five is out now anyone seen it thinking about going see it soon lol


----------



## Brandan Smith

threats lmao they wernt threats i was having a laugh grow up man anyway i cba arguing with you because you'll only ban me again


----------



## ChrisNE

geckodelta said:


> i didnt get chance to go and see that


Project Free TV - Watch all your favorite tv shows and movies online free

Funny as...funny stuff! :2thumb:



Darrell said:


> just randomly joining in the thread here lol .. i saw scream 4 the other day it was pretty much the same as all the others go but it was funny in places, didn't really expect the ending lol:2thumb: fast and furious five is out now anyone seen it thinking about going see it soon lol


I'll be going soon! Can't wait, it really does look 5x faster/better/stronger...or whatever!


----------



## Brandan Smith

anyone watch the new fast and furious ? i did dint rate it much tbh


----------



## Darrell

Shandy said:


> anyone watch the new fast and furious ? i did dint rate it much tbh


 Trailers look good but still they always make the trailers look good on films lol, i'll see what i think of it :2thumb:


----------



## Brandan Smith

theres hardley no racing in it its just like watching a game of cops n robbers


----------



## ChrisNE

Shandy said:


> theres hardley no racing in it its just like watching a game of cops n robbers


Sounds good to me! The films have had to move on. Only so many underground illegal street racing films you can make without it becoming same old.


----------



## geckodelta

ChrisNE said:


> Project Free TV - Watch all your favorite tv shows and movies online free
> 
> Funny as...funny stuff! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be going soon! Can't wait, it really does look 5x faster/better/stronger...or whatever!


thanks :no1:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> thanks :no1:


dont use it i scanned the files from it and they all have virus's:devil:


----------



## nick19

the film paul on it had 44 :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> dont use it i scanned the files from it and they all have virus's:devil:


im using it now  i didnt download though... just watching on loombo :lol2:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> im using it now  i didnt download though... just watching on loombo :lol2:


ar sweet didnt no you could do that :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Pincer said:


> What sub you getting? Don't go and see Scream 4 it looks proper cheese on toast!!!!


Chicken and bacon. :mf_dribble: Was well nice. Scre4m was amazing, the OH hated it but I love films like that. :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Chicken and bacon. :mf_dribble: Was well nice. Scre4m was amazing, the OH hated it but I love films like that. :flrt:


told you it was a good film... shock ending right :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> told you it was a good film... shock ending right :gasp:


Naaa predictable. :lol2: Have you not seen any of the others?


----------



## nick19

vivalabam said:


> Chicken and bacon. :mf_dribble: Was well nice. Scre4m was amazing, the OH hated it but I love films like that. :flrt:


i will go watch it then :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Naaa predictable. :lol2: Have you not seen any of the others?


no :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

nick19 said:


> i will go watch it then :2thumb:


Yeah, it's definitely worth it. Then again I'm bias, Scream is my favourite film of all time. 



geckodelta said:


> no :blush:


LOL! Well when you see the rest you'll know how predictable it is.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, it's definitely worth it. Then again I'm bias, Scream is my favourite film of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Well when you see the rest you'll know how predictable it is.


ima have to watch the rest now then :2thumb:


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, it's definitely worth it. Then again I'm bias, Scream is my favourite film of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Well when you see the rest you'll know how predictable it is.


Scream is your favourite film of all time??!! You should watch some other films then! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nick19

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, it's definitely worth it. Then again I'm bias, Scream is my favourite film of all time.
> 
> i do agree they are mint films
> 
> LOL! Well when you see the rest you'll know how predictable it is.


also agre they are all predictable


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> Scream is your favourite film of all time??!! You should watch some other films then! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I have watched a lot of films! I just love Scream.


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> I have watched a lot of films! I just love Scream.


Oh dear oh dear oh dear! 

Top 5 best films ever in no particular order...

Training Day (Awesomeness)
FaceOff (Action)
Avatar (Special Effects)
Armageddon (Cheese on toastness)
Inception (Clever)

Have you noticed Scream ain't up there!!! :lol2: Each to their own I guess.


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> Oh dear oh dear oh dear!
> 
> Top 5 best films ever in no particular order...
> 
> Training Day (Awesomeness)
> FaceOff (Action)
> Avatar (Special Effects)
> Armageddon (Cheese on toastness)
> Inception (Clever)
> 
> Have you noticed Scream ain't up there!!! :lol2: Each to their own I guess.


Haha well mine are:
Scream
Scary Movie
American Pie

That's all I can think off on the top of my head, there's probably loads more.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Hmmmm...*

*Badgers!!!*









​
*That is all I have to say, I shall now refrain to my bed...*


:whistling2:​


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> *Badgers!!!*
> 
> 
> image​
> *That is all I have to say, I shall now refrain to my bed...*
> 
> 
> :whistling2:​


I'm thinking something totally different and it's making me lol. :blush:


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> Haha well mine are:
> Scream
> Scary Movie
> American Pie
> 
> That's all I can think off on the top of my head, there's probably loads more.


Oh dear god, this is how i'm going to die! American Gangster, Unstoppable, Fracture, Bad Company, Aliens, The Quick and The Dead, Open Range, He's just not that into you, The Rock, Con Air. POINT BREAK!!! I think you're supposed to stop liking Scary Movie and American Pie when you hit puberty or something. Write that down. :no1:


----------



## Darrell

ChrisNE said:


> Oh dear oh dear oh dear!
> 
> Top 5 best films ever in no particular order...
> 
> Training Day (Awesomeness)
> FaceOff (Action)
> Avatar (Special Effects)
> Armageddon (Cheese on toastness)
> Inception (Clever)
> 
> Have you noticed Scream ain't up there!!! :lol2: Each to their own I guess.


 Agree with all of these apart from i haven't seen face ofm wheres the godfather scarface etc! lol


vivalabam said:


> Haha well mine are:
> Scream
> Scary Movie
> American Pie
> 
> That's all I can think off on the top of my head, there's probably loads more.


I agree with all of those 3 classics lol  cant beat a bit of american pie to make you laugh lol




mcluskyisms said:


> *Badgers!!!*​
> 
> 
> image​
> 
> *That is all I have to say, I shall now refrain to my bed...*​
> 
> :whistling2:​


 
That is random but made me lol


ChrisNE said:


> Oh dear god, this is how i'm going to die! American Gangster, Unstoppable, Fracture, Bad Company, Aliens, The Quick and The Dead, Open Range, He's just not that into you, The Rock, Con Air. POINT BREAK!!! I think you're supposed to stop liking Scary Movie and American Pie when you hit puberty or something. Write that down. :no1:


Another good load of films, i will never stop liking american pie and scary movie they are to funny lol


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> Oh dear god, this is how i'm going to die! American Gangster, Unstoppable, Fracture, Bad Company, Aliens, The Quick and The Dead, Open Range, He's just not that into you, The Rock, Con Air. POINT BREAK!!! I think you're supposed to stop liking Scary Movie and American Pie when you hit puberty or something. Write that down. :no1:


Haha don't talk poop they are amazing films. :lol2: So funny, they never stop making me laugh, even to this day.  



Darrell said:


> Agree with all of these apart from i haven't seen face ofm wheres the godfather scarface etc! lol
> 
> 
> I agree with all of those 3 classics lol  cant beat a bit of american pie to make you laugh lol


The first 2 are amazing, the 3rd one is a bit crap, then it just goes down hill from there.


----------



## ChrisNE

You've not seen FaceOff! I love films and have about 800+ DVD's. Fanatical you could say. If someone asks me what my favourite is I find it incredibly hard to narrow down so normally say FaceOff. Its Brilliant. Of course Scarface and Godfather are up there. Normally people say one of those 2 are the best films ever when they havn't even seen them or don't like but want to fit in though. 

I've had to switch Inception with The Fallen. lol Any film by Jerry Brucheimer or a film with Densel Washington is going to be awesome. Except Virtuosity...that was not so good. But Washington was young and impressionable! :whistling2:

American Pie was good once upon a time. Comedies such as The Hangover and Shaun of the Dead have upstaged the good old teenage dramas, the best of which was hands down 100% Van Wilder: Party Liason followed closely by Old School!


----------



## mcluskyisms

ChrisNE said:


> Oh dear oh dear oh dear!
> 
> Top 5 best films ever in no particular order...
> 
> Training Day (Awesomeness)
> FaceOff (Action)
> Avatar (Special Effects)
> Armageddon (Cheese on toastness)
> Inception (Clever)
> 
> Have you noticed Scream ain't up there!!! :lol2: Each to their own I guess.


Ahhh, decent choices...


*Training Day* - Watched that the other day with the Mrs. Had it for years and always liked it.

*Face Off *- Another classic, John Travolta & Nick Cage are both really good bad guys.

*Avatar* - Really did not want to watch it, at all. Although was pleasantly surprised at how good it was. 

*Armageddon* - As you mentioned, cheese. 

*Inception* - Watched in once but feel I need to watch it more...


My Favorites.... 


*Napoleon Dynamite* - The classical romantic random comedy, have lost count of how many times I have watched it.

*Inglorious Basterds* - Very well written script and the German SS officer wins best actor for me.

*Empire Records* - Just love the memories of the time when I watched this film and still find it amusing.

*Shutter Island* - I just love that film and the feeling, plus the twist makes it work.

*Fight Club* - Again, love the whole twisting reality thing, same goes for Momento, Donnie Darko and The Machinist.


----------



## vivalabam

You know your stuff. :lol2: I just watch whatever comes on sky if it looks good.  I'm going to see inciduous next week. I loved paranormal activity, was such a good film, only really works in the cinema though.


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> Haha don't talk poop they are amazing films. :lol2: So funny, they never stop making me laugh, even to this day.
> 
> 
> 
> The first 2 are amazing, the 3rd one is a bit crap, then it just goes down hill from there.


I've got the American Pie trilogy, havn't bothered with the others. Watching them was enough. They are goodish, they were better when they came out. Some films mature well, others become classics....American Pie and many others perish into the 'did we really like this sorta rubbish' pile.


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> You know your stuff. :lol2: I just watch whatever comes on sky if it looks good.  I'm going to see inciduous next week. I loved paranormal activity, was such a good film, only really works in the cinema though.


Paranormal Activity is tomorrow's Blaire Witch Project. Load of gar...bage!


----------



## ChrisNE

mcluskyisms said:


> Ahhh, decent choices...
> 
> 
> *Training Day* - Watched that the other day with the Mrs. Had it for years and always liked it.
> 
> *Face Off *- We watched this last week and both said for the millionth time that they both play great bad guys!
> 
> *Avatar* - I was jaw drippingly anticipating this being released and watched it in IMAX 3D. Was not surprised as I knew I'd love it. lol
> 
> *Armageddon* - Strangly this is the film I've probably watched the most times. Maybe a dozen or more. Love the Cheese.
> 
> *Inception* - 1st time is awesome. 2nd time is even better.
> My Favorites....
> 
> 
> *Napoleon Dynamite* - The classical romantic random comedy, have lost count of how many times I have watched it.
> 
> *Inglorious Basterds* - Number 6 on my top 5! lol
> 
> *Empire Records* - Just love the memories of the time when I watched this film and still find it amusing.
> 
> *Shutter Island* -Saw the twist a mile away but a brill film. Caprio is awesome in it. For twist endings the two best are The Fallen With Densel again and the Original Saw.
> 
> *Fight Club* - Love this film too!


Good taste sir! :2thumb:


----------



## Darrell

ChrisNE said:


> You've not seen FaceOff! I love films and have about 800+ DVD's. Fanatical you could say. If someone asks me what my favourite is I find it incredibly hard to narrow down so normally say FaceOff. Its Brilliant. Of course Scarface and Godfather are up there. Normally people say one of those 2 are the best films ever when they havn't even seen them or don't like but want to fit in though.
> 
> I've had to switch Inception with The Fallen. lol Any film by Jerry Brucheimer or a film with Densel Washington is going to be awesome. Except Virtuosity...that was not so good. But Washington was young and impressionable! :whistling2:
> 
> American Pie was good once upon a time. Comedies such as The Hangover and Shaun of the Dead have upstaged the good old teenage dramas, the best of which was hands down 100% Van Wilder: Party Liason followed closely by Old School!


Looks like i will have to watch faceoff then lol i may of even seen it but forgot about it, i can't belive that allot of people wouldnt of seen scarface and godfather i've seen them all but only watched half way thru gd father 3 as i didnt like it, inception confuses the shit out of me! well obviously shaun of the dead and the hangover comedy gold lol! you know allot mate lol


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> I've got the American Pie trilogy, havn't bothered with the others. Watching them was enough. They are goodish, they were better when they came out. Some films mature well, others become classics....American Pie and many others perish into the 'did we really like this sorta rubbish' pile.





ChrisNE said:


> Paranormal Activity is tomorrow's Blaire Witch Project. Load of gar...bage!


I like what most people call garbage.  To me they are the classic films. :lol2: If I can watch a film over and over again it goes into my good pile, if I can't it gets chucked away.


----------



## mcluskyisms

ChrisNE said:


> Good taste sir! :2thumb:


I knew it all along... :whistling2:

Haha


----------



## ChrisNE

Darrell said:


> Looks like i will have to watch faceoff then lol i may of even seen it but forgot about it, i can't belive that allot of people wouldnt of seen scarface and godfather i've seen them all but only watched half way thru gd father 3 as i didnt like it, inception confuses the shit out of me! well obviously shaun of the dead and the hangover comedy gold lol! you know allot mate lol


800+ DVD's baby! My pride and joy that collection. FaceOff is such an original story. Nic Cage and John Travolta both play the good guy and the bad guy in the film and they do it excellently. Add lots of guns and explosions here. Inception was beautifully made! The scope for sequels is whats mind boggling!



vivalabam said:


> I like what most people call garbage.  To me they are the classic films. :lol2: If I can watch a film over and over again it goes into my good pile, if I can't it gets chucked away.


You can't throw DVD's away! I even have Darkness Falls on DVD. How that hasn't ended up in the bin...


----------



## mcluskyisms

Don't forget wee creepy Castor Troy, he was proper creepy innit???


----------



## mcluskyisms

ChrisNE said:


> You can't throw DVD's away! I even have Darkness Falls on DVD. How that hasn't ended up in the bin...


I bought House of Wax, man if anything deserves binning it is that...


----------



## ChrisNE

mcluskyisms said:


> Don't forget wee creepy Castor Troy, he was proper creepy innit???


I even had two pet rats called Castor and Troy :whistling2:True Story!


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> You can't throw DVD's away! I even have Darkness Falls on DVD. How that hasn't ended up in the bin...


Well I wouldn't actually throw it away, it would go in the crap pile though.


----------



## ChrisNE

mcluskyisms said:


> I bought House of Wax, man if anything deserves binning it is that...


Urghh I've somehow seen that twice! Haha Paris Hilton on the big screen was it?! Defo a keeper!


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> I bought House of Wax, man if anything deserves binning it is that...


I agree, the only thing worth watching is paris hiltons underwear, not her, she is a tramp, her underwear is nice though, only thing I remember from the whole film.


----------



## mcluskyisms

ChrisNE said:


> Urghh I've somehow seen that twice! Haha Paris Hilton on the big screen was it?! Defo a keeper!


Man. that shiz is bad. 

Although I did quite enjoy the new renditions of "The Hills Have Eyes" heh


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> Well I wouldn't actually throw it away, it would go in the crap pile though.


Haha I have a crap pile, problem is I like most of the movies I've got so only impulse mistakes are in there. Final Destination 3D, Darkness Falls, Katyn...I think thats all. I would make a crap film critic. Brilliant, Brilliant, Brilliant, Brilliant, Brilliant, Super Brilliant...


----------



## ChrisNE

mcluskyisms said:


> Man. that shiz is bad.
> 
> Although I did quite enjoy the new renditions of "The Hills Have Eyes" heh


Loved the remake of the first. Then the 2nd came out. Would be in the crap pile if ever some1 was unfortunate enough to buy it for me!


----------



## vivalabam

LOL! I think skyline and battle los angeles were crap films, so boring and exactly the same... 

Resident evil, now they are good films.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Good film...

Secret Window..?

Johnny Depp

I liked that


----------



## mcluskyisms

ChrisNE said:


> Loved the remake of the first. Then the 2nd came out. Would be in the crap pile if ever some1 was unfortunate enough to buy it for me!


Yeah I have both remakes, second one was utter cow patter....


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> Man. that shiz is bad.
> 
> Although I did quite enjoy the new renditions of "The Hills Have Eyes" heh


I love that film, the second one is a little silly, first one is ace though.


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> LOL! I think skyline and battle los angeles were crap films, so boring and exactly the same...
> 
> Resident evil, now they are good films.


Battle LA was AMAZING! If a tad repetative and gun-ho. But whats not to love. Every now and then a good alien gun-ho film is what we need. And the American Military just loan anything out. Like Transformers. They both had Ospreys, AC-130's, F-22's. Yea sure, you can borrow loads of these. They only cost $65 billion each. Skyline was brilliant also. Great special effects. Resident Evil?! The biggest dissapointment in the history of man! Enjoyableish, but not for fans of the game. And it gets worse. I've not seen the new one....does it have any zombies in it?


----------



## ChrisNE

mcluskyisms said:


> Good film...
> 
> Secret Window..?
> 
> Johnny Depp
> 
> I liked that


Yea my lass bought it for me because I refused to get it myself. Was a really good film, just saw the ending coming again. Hide and Seek with DeNiro is a good one with a brilliant twist.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Tell you a random film that won for me...

About Schmidt

What an emotional film heh


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> Battle LA was AMAZING! If a tad repetative and gun-ho. But whats not to love. Every now and then a good alien gun-ho film is what we need. And the American Military just loan anything out. Like Transformers. They both had Ospreys, AC-130's, F-22's. Yea sure, you can borrow loads of these. They only cost $65 billion each. Skyline was brilliant also. Great special effects. Resident Evil?! The biggest dissapointment in the history of man! Enjoyableish, but not for fans of the game. And it gets worse. I've not seen the new one....does it have any zombies in it?


I think it's exactly the same as skyline, well a little better skyline just didn't even have a plot, "some aliens took peoples brains for some reason" isn't a plot.  There's also cloverfeild which is exactly the same...


----------



## mcluskyisms

ChrisNE said:


> Hide and Seek with DeNiro is a good one with a brilliant twist.


Seen it, yeah its decent too, so is the Number 23


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> I think it's exactly the same as skyline, well a little better skyline just didn't even have a plot, "some aliens took peoples brains for some reason" isn't a plot.  There's also cloverfeild which is exactly the same...


They took peoples brains to run their machines....to take more brains! Urghh come on! Keep up. lol Ok it had no plot. But some films don't need a good plot. When I watch Lake Placid or Deep Rising, I don't complain afterwards that the acting was poor. I never watched it for the acting and knew before that the acting was going to be awful. But thats whats brilliant about both of those films. Same with Skyline. I knew it was going to be cheesy and have no plot. But its an alien invasion special effects rammed film with giant aliens climbing buildings and jets fighting UFO's! lol



mcluskyisms said:


> Tell you a random film that won for me...
> 
> About Schmidt
> 
> What an emotional film heh


Brilliant film. Bucket List is another teary one!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Another one of my favourites has to be "50 Dead Men Walking"

Wow what a good film....


----------



## ChrisNE

mcluskyisms said:


> Another one of my favourites has to be "50 Dead Men Walking"
> 
> Wow what a good film....


Lol 1st film you guys have mentioned that I've not seen. Will have to look it up!


----------



## mcluskyisms

ChrisNE said:


> Lol 1st film you guys have mentioned that I've not seen. Will have to look it up!


You need to man, it is 100% win


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> They took peoples brains to run their machines....to take more brains! Urghh come on! Keep up. lol Ok it had no plot. But some films don't need a good plot. When I watch Lake Placid or Deep Rising, I don't complain afterwards that the acting was poor. I never watched it for the acting and knew before that the acting was going to be awful. But thats whats brilliant about both of those films. Same with Skyline. I knew it was going to be cheesy and have no plot. But its an alien invasion special effects rammed film with giant aliens climbing buildings and jets fighting UFO's! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant film. Bucket List is another teary one!


Lake placid had a plot, old lady feeding up the crocodiles, they got big and started killing people, ok it's loose but skyline didn't even have that.  But the OH loved it, must be a guy thing.


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> Lake placid had a plot, old lady feeding up the crocodiles, they got big and started killing people, ok it's loose but skyline didn't even have that.  But the OH loved it, must be a guy thing.


Thats not a plot! Why did the Croc get so big?? Cos beef is sooo good for ya! haha Defo a guy thing, but i've got a feeling my lass will like it. I bet you don't even like Return of the Jedi!


----------



## mcluskyisms

vivalabam said:


> Lake placid had a plot, old lady feeding up the crocodiles, they got big and started killing people, ok it's loose but skyline didn't even have that.  But the OH loved it, must be a guy thing.


What a pure crock of excrement that was! Its a terrible film haha.


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> Thats not a plot! Why did the Croc get so big?? Cos beef is sooo good for ya! haha Defo a guy thing, but i've got a feeling my lass will like it. I bet you don't even like Return of the Jedi!


I don't know, hormones? You'd hate frankenfish then, I think that's what it called... Same kinda thing except with giant fish instead of a crocodile.  



mcluskyisms said:


> What a pure crock of excrement that was! Its a terrible film haha.


Haha I just like the bit where he pulls the guy out of the water and there's only half of him there. :mf_dribble:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Best Star Wars film was Revenge of the Sith


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> I don't know, hormones? You'd hate frankenfish then, I think that's what it called... Same kinda thing except with giant fish instead of a crocodile.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I just like the bit where he pulls the guy out of the water and there's only half of him there. :mf_dribble:


Lol I love Lake Placid! Best one liners of any movie! haha Not seen Frankenfish though, got to draw the line somewhere!



mcluskyisms said:


> Best Star Wars film was Revenge of the Sith


Noooooo! You can't go and say stuff like that. Really good film (thank god after the pishhh that was attack of the clones) but not as good as Empire Strikes back and Return of the Jedi! 

I could go on all night talking film, me loves it. But i'm going to get an earful when I wake the lass up when I sneak up (she's at work AGAIN mwahaha) and I need a tab so shall see you in the morrow! We can further educate Viva! : P


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> Lol I love Lake Placid! Best one liners of any movie! haha Not seen Frankenfish though, got to draw the line somewhere!


At least the frankenfish gave a reason why they were so big, it was because of the Chinese... Apparently?


----------



## mcluskyisms

Best old B&W Horror film, 2nd to Nosferatu that is, happens to be *The House on Haunted Hill* with Vincent Price, watched that sooooooooooo many times!!!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Haha

You're both watching it, may as well its awesome!!!

:whistling2:


----------



## Stelios

Wow can't believe:gasp: that you all like face off and inception wasn't all that:whistling2:. Crash The departed and Apocalypto are the shizniz:mf_dribble:!


----------



## Moosey

Stelios said:


> Wow can't believe:gasp: that you all like face off and inception wasn't all that:whistling2:. Crash The departed and Apocalypto are the shizniz:mf_dribble:!


Apocalypto :flrt:


----------



## selina20

MissMoose said:


> Apocalypto :flrt:


I love that film :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Paul c 1

The Alien anthology box set and Indiana Jones box set are a must in any serious DVD collection LOL.

I like lots of films.... Shutter Island was the best film i'd seen in a long time and I only watched it recently.... I've bought Inception but haven't watched it yet.

My favorites at the moment are my Judd Apatow comedies, basically anything with Jonah Hill, Seth Rogen or Paul Rudd.
-P


----------



## Oderus

You can't have a great films discussion with out bringing some true works of art into it i.e. Evil dead one and two and Army of Darkness :notworthy:

Oh and lets not forget one the greatist sociopolitical satires of the cinematic era to date, Carry on up the Khyber :no1:


----------



## Paul c 1

Oderus said:


> You can't have a great films discussion with out bringing some true works of art into it i.e. Evil dead one and two and Army of Darkness :notworthy:
> 
> Oh and lets not forget one the greatist sociopolitical satires of the cinematic era to date, Carry on up the Khyber :no1:


This is my BOOMSTICK!! 
-P


----------



## Oderus

Yup and using "A farewell to arms" to keep a bucket on a possessed hand :lol2:


----------



## Paul c 1

Oderus said:


> Yup and using "A farewell to arms" to keep a bucket on a possessed hand :lol2:


 
The scene when the guys hand becomes possessed is a movie classic.... I used to have nightmares over the deer head on the wall LOL....... infact I still do now... It haunts my dreams!
-P


----------



## ChrisNE

Stelios said:


> Wow can't believe:gasp: that you all like face off and inception wasn't all that:whistling2:. Crash The departed and Apocalypto are the shizniz:mf_dribble:!


Ahhhh Crash! One of the best films ever made. The Departed too. 7 pounds and Pursuit of Happyness are also both amazing! I might have a top 100 rather than a top 5 as there are too many!


----------



## Paul c 1

ChrisNE said:


> Ahhhh Crash! One of the best films ever made. The Departed too. 7 pounds and Pursuit of Happyness are also both amazing! I might have a top 100 rather than a top 5 as there are too many!


My ultimate greatest movies if I had to pick just 10:-

The Green Mile
I Am Legend 
Predator
Forest Gump
The Shining 
Shawshank Redemption
Blood Diamond
Chopper
Highlander
Indiana Jones (all of em' LOL)

There's so many others I can think of too!
-P


----------



## mcluskyisms

Evil Dead - Winning
Chopper - Winning
Brain Dead - Winning


----------



## Oderus

I liked Crash but Coronenberg's best one for me is still Videodrome damn freaky how much of what goes on the net was forseen there even if a some of the ideas like "television names" were linked to CB radio and public access TV, but he's done so much good stuff it's hard to pick one for a second choice, also there is a film of Ballard's "The atrocity exhibition" out there but but iv not watched that yet, the book was strange enought even reading the chapters in order.



mcluskyisms said:


> Evil Dead - Winning
> Chopper - Winning
> *Brain Dead* - Winning


And don't forget "Bad Taste" :notworthy:


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

Has any on seen thor yet? Hoping too see this on saturday.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Oderus said:


> And don't forget "Bad Taste" :notworthy:


Most certainly another classic


----------



## vivalabam

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> Has any on seen thor yet? Hoping too see this on saturday.


The OH wants to see it, so looks like we're going. :whip: Good job he pays. :lol2:


----------



## Paul c 1

Suprised Disney Pixar hasn't been mentioned yet! LOL
-P


----------



## The T Lord

mcluskyisms said:


> Evil Dead - Winning
> *Chopper - Winning*
> Brain Dead - Winning


Hadn't seen this film up until a few weeks back, since then i've watched it 5 times, in about 20 days, love this film, so many quotes. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Paul c 1 said:


> Suprised Disney Pixar hasn't been mentioned yet! LOL
> -P


Lion king is an epic film, and monsters inc. :flrt:


----------



## mcluskyisms

The T Lord said:


> Hadn't seen this film up until a few weeks back, since then i've watched it 5 times, in about 20 days, love this film, so many quotes. :lol2:


"Bit early in the morning for Kung Fu innit' mate...?"

:2thumb:


----------



## Paul c 1

vivalabam said:


> Lion king is an epic film, and monsters inc. :flrt:


 
Monsters inc. is fab... my little boy is an avid Toy Story fan and literally watched Toy Story 3 every day.... I love that film too.

Disney is for all ages though....... isn't it?
-P


----------



## Brandan Smith

i like in hell great film hmmm fellon another good one american pies all epic road trip


----------



## vivalabam

Paul c 1 said:


> Monsters inc. is fab... my little boy is an avid Toy Story fan and literally watched Toy Story 3 every day.... I love that film too.
> 
> Disney is for all ages though....... isn't it?
> -P


Most definitely, at least, that's what I tell myself. :whistling2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

haha saddo ps i love you aint bad either titanic another good one haha but there in my secert film stash lol


----------



## geckodelta

WOW i missed a lot of film talk last night..... I like law abiding citizen :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> WOW i missed a lot of film talk last night..... I like law abiding citizen :whistling2:


Ending was poop, I wanted him to be indestructible like the punisher. :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Ending was poop, I wanted him to be indestructible like the punisher. :flrt:


the ending was great.... i felt sorry for the guy :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> the ending was great.... i felt sorry for the guy :blush:


No, poop! :devil:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> No, poop! :devil:


great :whistling2: just admit it was a good film :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> great :whistling2: just admit it was a good film :lol2:


It was a good film, shame about the ending though. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> It was a good film, shame about the ending though. :whistling2:


as compared to... lake placid :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith

typical idiotic blonde response  hehe i agree tho he shouldnt of been killed


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> as compared to... lake placid :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well, I never said the ending was good... I can't even remember the ending, croc got blown up didn't it? 



Shandy said:


> typical idiotic blonde response  hehe i agree tho he shouldnt of been killed


Woa, back up sister, who are you calling an idiotic blonde. :whip: I'll have you know I managed to microwave pizza this morning without burning myself, that is an improvement from yesterday. : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well, I never said the ending was good... I can't even remember the ending, croc got blown up didn't it?
> 
> I decided not to watch the film so I dont know :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Woa, back up sister, who are you calling an idiotic blonde. :whip: I'll have you know I managed to microwave pizza this morning without burning myself, that is an improvement from yesterday. : victory:


and :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

vivalabam said:


> Well, I never said the ending was good... I can't even remember the ending, croc got blown up didn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Woa, back up sister, who are you calling an idiotic blonde. :whip: I'll have you know I managed to microwave pizza this morning without burning myself, that is an improvement from yesterday. : victory:


 hahaha well done :spam1:


----------



## Brandan Smith

haha anyone seen the last rocky ?


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> haha anyone seen the last rocky ?


nope.... i tuned out after the second... how many did they end up making?


----------



## Pincer

Is it wrong to have just eaten a Lemon curd and Cheese and Onion crisp sandwich?


----------



## Brandan Smith

6 lol
last one should of been called coffin dodger


----------



## Brandan Smith

Pincer said:


> Is it wrong to have just eaten a Lemon curd and Cheese and Onion crisp sandwich?


 what ever floats ya boat i eat raw burgers :/ lol


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> hahaha well done :spam1:


:lol2:



Pincer said:


> Is it wrong to have just eaten a Lemon curd and Cheese and Onion crisp sandwich?


No, not at all. Nothing wrong with a bit of mix and match. :lol2:


----------



## Pincer

Shandy said:


> what ever floats ya boat i eat raw burgers :/ lol


You sound interesting :lol2:


----------



## Pincer

vivalabam said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not at all. Nothing wrong with a bit of mix and match. :lol2:


 
Oh I like you


----------



## Brandan Smith

lol who wouldnt shes the opposite sex lol


----------



## ChrisNE

Pincer said:


> Oh I like you


i think you're a bloody wierdo! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith

sometimes i even eat boogies


----------



## Pincer

ChrisNE said:


> i think you're a bloody wierdo! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
I love you to :2thumb:


----------



## Pincer

Shandy said:


> sometimes i even eat boogies


Must be dry ones soft in the inside crisp on the outer


----------



## geckodelta

Pincer said:


> I love you to :2thumb:


:lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

ChrisNE said:


> i think you're a bloody wierdo! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


theres always one :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

Pincer said:


> Must be dry ones soft in the inside crisp on the outer


----------



## Brandan Smith

Pincer said:


> Must be dry ones soft in the inside crisp on the outer


 yumm dunt mind abit of moistness now n thn so i can just suck it down :2thumb:


----------



## Pincer

Shandy said:


> yumm dunt mind abit of moistness now n thn so i can just suck it down :2thumb:


 
Starting to get abit wrong but I like a good pick at the traffic lights :2thumb:


----------



## Brandan Smith

ye or just a quick pick n flick or just a good old whipe under the chair


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> ye or just a quick pick n flick or just a good old whipe under the chair


i want my mummy :shock: :help:


----------



## Brandan Smith

hahaha i love this YouTube - Lee Evans - "Hello, My Names Keith" - 2008 O2 Arena


----------



## Pincer

geckodelta said:


> i want my mummy :shock: :help:


PMSL :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Pincer said:


> Oh I like you


:no1:




Shandy said:


> lol who wouldnt shes the opposite sex lol


Well, maybe because I'm funny, charismatic, cheerful, supportive. Not just because I'm female. :whip:



Shandy said:


> sometimes i even eat boogies





Pincer said:


> Must be dry ones soft in the inside crisp on the outer


Boys! *shakes head*


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> hahaha i love this YouTube - Lee Evans - "Hello, My Names Keith" - 2008 O2 Arena


I'm going to see him live in September, jealous? : victory:


----------



## Brandan Smith

hahaha next time you mum or dads giving you some lips just take aim and fire  dont aim for the face tho oncve got my dad in mouth dint go dwn well :/


----------



## Brandan Smith

vivalabam said:


> I'm going to see him live in September, jealous? : victory:


 nah i might join u  and nah i think its just because your opposite sex hahahaha and u into insects lol every geeks dream


----------



## Brandan Smith

heheh viva has her only friend


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> heheh viva has her only friend


im confused :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

geckodelta said:


> im confused :lol2:


 me 2 lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> me 2 lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i didnt get the vivas only friend bit :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> nah i might join u  and nah i think its just because your opposite sex hahahaha and u into insects lol every geeks dream


And don't forget the xbox. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> And don't forget the xbox. :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

vivalabam said:


> And don't forget the xbox. :lol2:


 :/ man in drag ? girls cnt play games +anyway its a fact


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> :/ man in drag ? girls cnt play games +anyway its a fact


I'm not too shabby at it. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'm not too shabby at it. :whistling2:


we shall see.... :whistling2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

marry me ?


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

Speaking of xbox any of u lot got mortal kombat? Its very good, a return to form id say and for a fighter it has a very good story mode, plus lots to do. Online can be a bit laggy at times esp if ur playing against americans. If you want to add me my GT is bignbad1981


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> marry me ?


your not my type :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith

geckodelta said:


> your not my type :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 gutted :/


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> gutted :/


sorry :blush:


----------



## Pincer

Shandy said:


> gutted :/


 
Unfortunatly she is in love with me, and I love her :2thumb:


----------



## Stelios

mcluskyisms said:


> Good film...
> 
> Secret Window..?
> 
> Johnny Depp
> 
> I liked that


Ditto.


----------



## geckodelta

Stelios said:


> Ditto.


i like your sig quote :2thumb:


----------



## ChrisNE

Just watched Limitless. Awesome film!!


----------



## geckodelta

ChrisNE said:


> Just watched Limitless. Awesome film!!


i watched that last week its awesome :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

I just ordered: 

Acanthoscurria geniculata
Brachypelma smithi
Cyclosternum fasciatum

From TSS. 
:no1:


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> I just ordered:
> 
> Acanthoscurria geniculata
> Brachypelma smithi
> Cyclosternum fasciatum
> 
> From TSS.
> :no1:


I've got another small order sat waiting.... :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I just ordered:
> 
> Acanthoscurria geniculata
> Brachypelma smithi
> Cyclosternum fasciatum
> 
> From TSS.
> :no1:


so your gonna talk to us now eh :whistling2:
and lovely T's how many brachys do you want? :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

Very nice x


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> I've got another small order sat waiting.... :whistling2:


Awesome. :lol2: I was supposed to wait for BTS, it's not happened though



geckodelta said:


> so your gonna talk to us now eh :whistling2:
> and lovely T's how many brachys do you want? :lol2:


Well, I've been a busy bee today. Lots of x box, I'm finally started to play good again. :2thumb:

Edit: And you can never have too many Brachys...


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> Awesome. :lol2: I was supposed to wait for BTS, it's not happened though
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've been a busy bee today. Lots of x box, I'm finally started to play good again. :2thumb:
> 
> Edit: And you can never have too many Brachys...


2nd that on the Brachy's! BTS ShmeeteeeSSSHHhhh! I'm not going so i'm spending a little green on TSS instead. Getting a few Avics!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Awesome. :lol2: I was supposed to wait for BTS, it's not happened though
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've been a busy bee today. Lots of x box, I'm finally started to play good again. :2thumb:
> 
> Edit: And you can never have too many Brachys...


fair do's :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

brachys are cool nice choice viva


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> 2nd that on the Brachy's! BTS ShmeeteeeSSSHHhhh! I'm not going so i'm spending a little green on TSS instead. Getting a few Avics!


Ah right, I might just take less money to BTS... Or the same. Who knows. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, I might just take less money to BTS... Or the same. Who knows. :lol2:


i want to go  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> i want to go  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Awww.  I'm sure there will be others, there's Kempton that is closer...


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Awww.  I'm sure there will be others, there's Kempton that is closer...


where is kempton?


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> brachys are cool nice choice viva


Yeah, I love Brachys. :flrt: They grow at the right pace for me as well. 



geckodelta said:


> where is kempton?


Just past London.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, I love Brachys. :flrt: They grow at the right pace for me as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Just past London.


oh yay then :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> oh yay then :lol2:


There's a reptile one in August, I went last year, it was well good. :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> There's a reptile one in August, I went last year, it was well good. :2thumb:


ive gotta go then :2thumb:


----------



## nick19

so what is the topic to night people?


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> so what is the topic to night people?


funny stories? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> funny stories? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i dont have one well i do actually happend today i had my boa out basking in the sun on the grass out side my house my naibor came home got out of her car seen the snake got back into the care drove off rang her husband and he came out saying his wife wont come bk unless my snake was taken bk into my house and if i didnt he was going to call the rspca i told him to go f himself and call them ill take the snake in when im ready to what a tit and for his wife :bash: lol theres my rant but probly funny for you all :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> i dont have one well i do actually happend today i had my boa out basking in the sun on the grass out side my house my naibor came home got out of her car seen the snake got back into the care drove off rang her husband and he came out saying his wife wont come bk unless my snake was taken bk into my house and if i didnt he was going to call the rspca i told him to go f himself and call them ill take the snake in when im ready to what a tit and for his wife :bash: lol theres my rant but probly funny for you all :2thumb:


haha what a :censor:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> haha what a :censor:


init yet whats werse ive always got on with them he could have just asked me nicly and i would have move up to the field with my boa


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> init yet whats werse ive always got on with them he could have just asked me nicly and i would have move up to the field with my boa


people are more likely to be attacked by dogs but people dont tell them to keep em in the house :devil:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> people are more likely to be attacked by dogs but people dont tell them to keep em in the house :devil:


i know mate my snake is more likly to attack there dog than them but thats just a little twist :whistling2:
they have a chiwowa the size of a rat


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> i know mate my snake is more likly to attack there dog than them but thats just a little twist :whistling2:
> they have a chiwowa the size of a rat


haha any other funny stories ? :lol2:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> haha any other funny stories ? :lol2:


na ur turn


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> na ur turn


i dont think ive got any..... hmmm


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> i dont think ive got any..... hmmm


then why bring the topic up ? :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> then why bring the topic up ? :whip:


i wanted other people to tell me there's it worked didnt it :lol2:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> i wanted other people to tell me there's it worked didnt it :lol2:


:lol2: u little :censor: : victory: ha ha u need to come up with one then


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> :lol2: u little :censor: : victory: ha ha u need to come up with one then


hmmmm there was once a cricket called jiminy..... he lived very happily until one day YouTube - RIP Jiminy Cricket < that happened (thats someone off of heres vid :2thumb


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> hmmmm there was once a cricket called jiminy..... he lived very happily until one day YouTube - RIP Jiminy Cricket < that happened (thats someone off of heres vid :2thumb


ha ha ha quality :lol2: :roll2:


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> ha ha ha quality :lol2: :roll2:


happy now? :lol2:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> happy now? :lol2:


yep that will do ha ha


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> yep that will do ha ha


good :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

The OH is asleep, but so fome reason he kicked out and managed to kick my tarantula shelf, he nearly ended up with an L.Klugi on his head, I don't think he would have been impressed. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> The OH is asleep, but so fome reason he kicked out and managed to kick my tarantula shelf, he nearly ended up with an L.Klugi on his head, I don't think he would have been impressed. :whistling2:


:lol2:... i should be asleep... but im watching predators and its awesome :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> :lol2:... i should be asleep... but im watching predators and its awesome :no1:


I just got fed up with MW2 so now I'm a bit bored, might try and sleep or something, you know like normal people. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I just got fed up with MW2 so now I'm a bit bored, might try and sleep or something, you know like normal people. :whistling2:


surely not..... how could you even conteplate sleeping you weirdo :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> surely not..... how could you even conteplate sleeping you weirdo :whistling2:


Well I suppose it is getting to that time... There's a cat outside making a weird noise. :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well I suppose it is getting to that time... There's a cat outside making a weird noise. :whip:


that screamy noise? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> that screamy noise? :lol2:


Yeah, I seriously hate cats, how people could actually willingly buy one is beyond me.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, I seriously hate cats, how people could actually willingly buy one is beyond me.


ive got that outside my window now.... i love cats though.... literately love them... im one of those crazy cat people :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> ive got that outside my window now.... i love cats though.... literately love them... im one of those crazy cat people :lol2:


Oh gawd... *backs away* I don't get them though. They don't do anything interesting, they spend most of their time outside or asleep. They bring in dead/alive animals which smell and bring in nasties. They leave hair everywhere, scratch everything up, they smell. They bring in fleas, they aren't that affectionate, and when they are it involves sticking their claws into you, they use you as a cushion, make loud noises... I could do no but I'm getting bored.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Oh gawd... *backs away* I don't get them though. They don't do anything interesting, they spend most of their time outside or asleep. They bring in dead/alive animals which smell and bring in nasties. They leave hair everywhere, scratch everything up, they smell. They bring in fleas, they aren't that affectionate, and when they are it involves sticking their claws into you, they use you as a cushion, make loud noises... I could do no but I'm getting bored.


dont back away :lol2:... dogs just give out affection whereas you know your doing well if a cat stays with you cause most of them will just abandon you and go to where the food is... so when they use you as a pin cushion you know your doing something right... plus they are intelligent and always thinking of new ways to inflict pain/scare you half to death... its fun :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> dont back away :lol2:... dogs just give out affection whereas you know your doing well if a cat stays with you cause most of them will just abandon you and go to where the food is... so when they use you as a pin cushion you know your doing something right... plus they are intelligent and always thinking of new ways to inflict pain/scare you half to death... its fun :lol2:


That's another point, they don't love you, they just love food. Our cat once moved next door because they were retired so they were in all day and they fed it. They also climb trees and get stuck up there, which just shows they aren't that intelligent, if they were they would find out how to get down.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> That's another point, they don't love you, they just love food. Our cat once moved next door because they were retired so they were in all day and they fed it. They also climb trees and get stuck up there, which just shows they aren't that intelligent, if they were they would find out how to get down.


thats why if they do stay with you, you know that you have won them over :Na_Na_Na_Na: and they dont get stuck..... they just pretend to get stuck so once they get rescued they will get many treats :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> thats why if they do stay with you, you know that you have won them over :Na_Na_Na_Na: and they dont get stuck..... they just pretend to get stuck so once they get rescued they will get many treats :lol2:


But they won't stay with you... If someone else offered them food and comfort, they would be over there like a shot... 

Also they scratch, I've been scarred by a cat. You have to have a massive hole in the door, or a horrible stinky litter tray which is by no means sanitary... They cost a bomb to take to the vet, also the food which is just grotesque. They don't understand the concept of no, they always get into rooms they aren't allowed into.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> But they won't stay with you... If someone else offered them food and comfort, they would be over there like a shot...
> 
> Also they scratch, I've been scarred by a cat. You have to have a massive hole in the door, or a horrible stinky litter tray which is by no means sanitary... They cost a bomb to take to the vet, also the food which is just grotesque. They don't understand the concept of no, they always get into rooms they aren't allowed into.


they will... ours did and our neighbour tried to steal them on many occasions :lol2: you dont need a hole in the door they just cry until you let them in i dont notice the smell of litter trays. dogs cost a bomb to take to the vet as well they do understand the concept of no they just choose to ignore it :Na_Na_Na_Na: and they get into rooms they are not allowed into because they believe they on the house :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> they will... ours did and our neighbour tried to steal them on many occasions :lol2: you dont need a hole in the door they just cry until you let them in i dont notice the smell of litter trays. dogs cost a bomb to take to the vet as well they do understand the concept of no they just choose to ignore it :Na_Na_Na_Na: and they get into rooms they are not allowed into because they believe they on the house :lol2:


Exactly, no discipline.

Any who I'm off to bed, I'm just thankful we live on a main road and mum won't get another one.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Exactly, no discipline.
> 
> Any who I'm off to bed, I'm just thankful we live on a main road and mum won't get another one.


night and :gasp:


----------



## nick19

vivalabam said:


> The OH is asleep, but so fome reason he kicked out and managed to kick my tarantula shelf, he nearly ended up with an L.Klugi on his head, I don't think he would have been impressed. :whistling2:


ha ha mha ha ha poor t's :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

nick19 said:


> ha ha mha ha ha poor t's :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I know! Lucky they were all ok. :lol2:


----------



## nick19

vivalabam said:


> I know! Lucky they were all ok. :lol2:


 why have them so close to your bed ?:hmm:


----------



## selina20

I dont trust shelves enough to put tanks on them lol. Thats the reason i had to rescue a mates G.rosea with a split abdomen as the shelf collapsed.


----------



## nick19

selina20 said:


> I dont trust shelves enough to put tanks on them lol. Thats the reason i had to rescue a mates G.rosea with a split abdomen as the shelf collapsed.


this is the reason i dont like sheves aswell apart from i havent had to deal with injurd t's snakes i have tho on the other hand


----------



## vivalabam

We have no choice, we literally have no room in here, we live in here so we have our TV, double bed, all out electronics. We do have a stand where the bigger tanks go, but all my sling pots and lighter tanks have to go on a shelf. I'm also not allowed to keep them anywhere else in the house as it freaks his parents out. So it's either shelf or nothing. When I move back home I'm getting a room for them all to go in so I'll buy like a book shelf so it's sturdy.


----------



## vivalabam

nick19 said:


> why have them so close to your bed ?:hmm:


I'll take a picture of my room for you, you'll see what I mean. :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Here is where we live, it's tiny, we can barely move there's so much stuff... The space where the draws are is all the room we have to move. I'll take another one standing in front of the TV so you can see how little room se have to move. 



















There's the shelves, it's not like it's close to the bed or anything, he has never done it before. :lol2:

And here's the space we have to move... If you notice there's a box of clothes outside the door... That's because we can't fit them in our room.


----------



## 8and6

good use of space....join the club! lol


----------



## 8and6

ooooooo.....i can iggy people?? yayyyyy.......1 added! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

[email protected] said:


> good use of space....join the club! lol


Haha yeah, I don't know what we're going to do when the shelves get full, I'll have to put up another one where the clock is.


----------



## 8and6

i use the 5 shelf slatted wooden units from argos for £20 and screw them to the wall for extra support :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

[email protected] said:


> i use the 5 shelf slatted wooden units from argos for £20 and screw them to the wall for extra support :2thumb:


Yeah we have one of those, it's the black shelf thing, we took half of them off though, the millipedes were at the bottom, but I could never see them so I moved them to the top and half of the things had to be taken off. Ours can't attach to the wall because of skirting board or something? The OH tried.


----------



## 8and6

nah, not the plastic one, the wooden ones i have, i cut 3 inch off the back legs so they sit on the skirting and it stands flush


----------



## vivalabam

[email protected] said:


> nah, not the plastic one, the wooden ones i have, i cut 3 inch off the back legs so they sit on the skirting and it stands flush


Yeah, we were going to get a wood one, but this was the only one that fit in the small gap we have. :whip: I'm going to get wooden ones when I move home though. :flrt:


----------



## Brandan Smith

get rid of double bed get bunk beds ??


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> get rid of double bed get bunk beds ??


LOL! Not very romantic? :whistling2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

Just both of u sleep on top n use bottom for storage


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> Just both of u sleep on top n use bottom for storage


That wouldn't work well, we both sleep at opposite sides of the bed. :lol2: I'd be kicking him off...


----------



## Brandan Smith

Get another bf/gf lol


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> Get another bf/gf lol


Or just not have one at all? :whistling2:


----------



## selina20

I go to the local charity shop and buy wooden bookcases lol. Cost about £10 and then if u want u can bolt them to the wall. Never had problems with them lol


----------



## Brandan Smith

seems smartest idea


----------



## Stelios




----------



## vivalabam

There must be something about this corner...


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> There must be something about this corner...
> 
> image


:lol2: thats cute


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: thats cute


I know, bless them. I look down and Bruce is doing the exact same thing.

LMAO! Something just flew past my head, I looked at my OH and he said it was a flying spider. Like what the hell, after me looking at him weird for a bit he said it's one of those flying spider daddy things. Oh you mean a daddy long legs. *shakes head*


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I know, bless them. I look down and Bruce is doing the exact same thing.
> 
> LMAO! Something just flew past my head, I looked at my OH and he said it was a flying spider. Like what the hell, after me looking at him weird for a bit he said it's one of those flying spider daddy things. Oh you mean a daddy long legs. *shakes head*


daddy long legs fly? :gasp: do you mean a crane fly? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> daddy long legs fly? :gasp: do you mean a crane fly? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah crane fly obviously. But he was trying to say daddy long legs but just kept coming out with spider daddy, like what the hell. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah crane fly obviously. But he was trying to say daddy long legs but just kept coming out with spider daddy, like what the hell. :lol2:


:lol2: and sorry just come back from a party.... there was much alcohol :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: and sorry just come back from a party.... there was much alcohol :whistling2:


You're too young to drink! :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> You're too young to drink! :whip:


no im not :whistling2: + apart from the last post when im drunk i seem to be more intellectual :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> no im not :whistling2: + apart from the last post when im drunk i seem to be more intellectual :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL! That is very true. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL! That is very true. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


so i win.... again..... the only thing youve ever beaten me at was winning the chaco golden knee :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> so i win.... again..... the only thing youve ever beaten me at was winning the chaco golden knee :gasp:


It was a thrixopelma pruriens. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> It was a thrixopelma pruriens. :whistling2:


you told me it was a golden knee :Na_Na_Na_Na: you miss identify it? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> you told me it was a golden knee :Na_Na_Na_Na: you miss identify it? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I thought it might have been, but a few people think it's the thrixopelma pruriens, google them, they look pretty much the same.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I thought it might have been, but a few people think it's the thrixopelma pruriens, google them, they look pretty much the same.


I know what they look like :Na_Na_Na_Na: arent thrixopelma pruriens darker?


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I know what they look like :Na_Na_Na_Na: arent thrixopelma pruriens darker?


Yeah I think so, which is why she has been IDed as one. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I think so, which is why she has been IDed as one. :lol2:


i haven't seen her :lol2: post a pic? ( im just making you post one to annoy you ) :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> i haven't seen her :lol2: post a pic? ( im just making you post one to annoy you ) :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:whip: I already have some on my photo bucket.  










She still hasn't eaten since being with me...


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :whip: I already have some on my photo bucket.
> image
> 
> She still hasn't eaten since being with me...


i dont know your photobucket account :Na_Na_Na_Na:
and she does look a little like a thrixopelma prurien actually 

she hasnt eaten? pre moult maybe? she looks nice and chubby either way


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> i dont know your photobucket account :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> and she does look a little like a thrixopelma prurien actually
> 
> she hasnt eaten? pre moult maybe? she looks nice and chubby either way


I've no idea, unless someone tells me otherwise that is what she is.  

Well she doesn't look like that now, she looks pretty skinny. Not sure what is going on with her, she doesn't look like she is in pre moult, just seems to be not interested in eating...


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I've no idea, unless someone tells me otherwise that is what she is.
> 
> Well she doesn't look like that now, she looks pretty skinny. Not sure what is going on with her, she doesn't look like she is in pre moult, just seems to be not interested in eating...


hmm is her tanks temp and humidity ok?


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> hmm is her tanks temp and humidity ok?


I keep her at room temp, same as all my others, and over flow her water bowl and give it a mist on once side twice a week. I've checked a few care sheets and that's all it says to do. Or maybe I'm looking at wrong ones or something...


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I keep her at room temp, same as all my others, and over flow her water bowl and give it a mist on once side twice a week. I've checked a few care sheets and that's all it says to do. Or maybe I'm looking at wrong ones or something...


i have no idea what they need.... never kept either  but if a few sheets say that then its probs the best you can do at the moment maybe if she doesnt eat in a week or 2 make a thread?


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> i have no idea what they need.... never kept either  but if a few sheets say that then its probs the best you can do at the moment maybe if she doesnt eat in a week or 2 make a thread?


I'll keep an eye on her, the abdomen is still fairly plump, it's not shrivelled or anything. I'm hoping she is just in pre moult.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'll keep an eye on her, the abdomen is still fairly plump, it's not shrivelled or anything. I'm hoping she is just in pre moult.


hopefully  now think of an off topic.. topic :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> hopefully  now think of an off topic.. topic :lol2:


:lol2: I think that was kinda off topic... Ish? I need to move how bowl back actually. I was sorting out her water bowl earlier and for some reason she bolted into where her bowl goes, and she refused to move so I put the water dish in the middle of the tank, she has moved now though.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I think that was kinda off topic... Ish? I need to move how bowl back actually. I was sorting out her water bowl earlier and for some reason she bolted into where her bowl goes, and she refused to move so I put the water dish in the middle of the tank, she has moved now though.


it was about a spider on an invert forum :Na_Na_Na_Na: and :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> it was about a spider on an invert forum :Na_Na_Na_Na: and :lol2:


Well, I thought my spider talk was very interesting.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well, I thought my spider talk was very interesting.


it was :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> it was :no1:


I saw a bit of millipede action earlier, I was getting worried I'd not seen much funky business recently. Turns out they still got it. :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I saw a bit of millipede action earlier, I was getting worried I'd not seen much funky business recently. Turns out they still got it. :2thumb:


:lol2: after seeing your room i wondered if anything had the space to do it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: after seeing your room i wondered if anything had the space to do it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


The millipedes have the most room. :lol2: I got baby ones as well, they are so very cute. :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> The millipedes have the most room. :lol2: I got baby ones as well, they are so very cute. :flrt:


i wasnt talking bout the millipedes :lol2: nah i joke :Na_Na_Na_Na: i know baby millies are buutiful :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> i wasnt talking bout the millipedes :lol2: nah i joke :Na_Na_Na_Na: i know baby millies are buutiful :flrt:


Yeah, they are tiny little white things at the moment, can't wait till they grow a bit then I'll put them back in with the parents. My little red legs are big now, I brought them at about an inch now they are 3-4 inches.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, they are tiny little white things at the moment, can't wait till they grow a bit then I'll put them back in with the parents. My little red legs are big now, I brought them at about an inch now they are 3-4 inches.


cool  and kerry... you always sound angry when you reply :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> cool  and kerry... you always sound angry when you reply :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Do I? How random, I always thought I sounded nice, no wonder why no one likes me.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Do I? How random, I always thought I sounded nice, no wonder why no one likes me.


lots of people like you... i like you  and i think its all of the full stops :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> lots of people like you... i like you  and i think its all of the full stops :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It probably is, I do over abuse full stops. :lol2:


----------



## Darrell

Just randomly join in your conversation here lol anyone watch the royal wedding today? i had already had enough of it before todai even come lol but i suppose it was an important day in our history/heritage  lol


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> It probably is, I do over abuse full stops. :lol2:


its like when you get a text from someone with a full stop..... you know that s**ts going down :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

​


----------



## geckodelta

Darrell said:


> Just randomly join in your conversation here lol anyone watch the royal wedding today? i had already had enough of it before todai even come lol but i suppose it was an important day in our history/heritage  lol


no.... im not a big fan of the monarchy :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> image​


your so awesome when your bored :lol2:


----------



## Darrell

mcluskyisms said:


> image​


That just made me crack up lol:2thumb:


----------



## mcluskyisms

geckodelta said:


> your so awesome when your bored :lol2:


And I'm not usually...??? :whistling2:

Haha



Darrell said:


> That just made me crack up lol:2thumb:


: victory:


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> And I'm not usually...??? :whistling2:
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> : victory:


you are but your just to awesome when your bored :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

​


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> image​


:lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Wonder if *this* guy went on a creative writing course....???

:hmm:

It flows quite well and is very well written.


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> Wonder if *this* guy went on a creative writing course....???
> 
> :hmm:
> 
> It flows quite well and is very well written.


OMG thats epic... it isnt you is it? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Darrell said:


> Just randomly join in your conversation here lol anyone watch the royal wedding today? i had already had enough of it before todai even come lol but i suppose it was an important day in our history/heritage  lol


I watched the highlights that were on later tonight, only because the OH was, I was on here and not paying attention.  I thought her dress was ugly, her sisters was much better. 



geckodelta said:


> its like when you get a text from someone with a full stop..... you know that s**ts going down :lol2:


LOL! No it's just me, I'm probably the least serious person ever.  I'm really bad at punctuation so just throw it in where ever I fancy. 



mcluskyisms said:


> image​


I've seen the whole conversation of that before, it's well funny. :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

geckodelta said:


> OMG thats epic... it isnt you is it? :lol2:


Nah, my level of greatness doesn't quite stretch that far. Although ebay needs more sale pitches like that IMO.

: victory:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I watched the highlights that were on later tonight, only because the OH was, I was on here and not paying attention.  I thought her dress was ugly, her sisters was much better.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! No it's just me, I'm probably the least serious person ever.  I'm really bad at punctuation so just throw it in where ever I fancy.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the whole conversation of that before, it's well funny. :lol2:


im less serious than you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> Nah, my level of greatness doesn't quite stretch that far. Although ebay needs more sale pitches like that IMO.
> 
> : victory:


 ...


----------



## geckodelta

soo anyone about?


----------



## vivalabam

I just added up all of my make up price wise and it's nearly £250. At what point do I say I have an addiction. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I just added up all of my make up price wise and it's nearly £250. At what point do I say I have an addiction. :blush:


:gasp: thats almost as much as mine costs :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: thats almost as much as mine costs :lol2:


Haha, it's probably more near £300, I have a fair amount in my bag. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Haha, it's probably more near £300, I have a fair amount in my bag. :blush:


:gasp: think of all the T's you could get :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: think of all the T's you could get :lol2:


I know, but I waste it on looking like a clown instead. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I know, but I waste it on looking like a clown instead. :lol2:


you shouldnt :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Russell Howards good news! :flrt:


----------



## Biffy

Dirty harry itv classic


----------



## vivalabam

Biffy said:


> Dirty harry itv classic


I've never seen it. :blush: I don't think anyway... :lol2:


----------



## Darrell

vivalabam said:


> Russell Howards good news! :flrt:


Same lol :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

Darrell said:


> Same lol :no1:


It's so good. 

I watched 4.3.2.1 last night. It's such a good film, I really like that guys films.


----------



## Biffy

Awsome film very intense.... But a bit old lol


----------



## vivalabam

Biffy said:


> Awsome film very intense.... But a bit old lol


I don't mind old films, as long as they are interesting. :lol2:


----------



## Darrell

Some of the old films are the best films ever made lol


----------



## Biffy

Worth a watch fronm the begining


----------



## vivalabam

Biffy said:


> Worth a watch fronm the begining


Yeah I'll have to ask the OH, he likes old films. :lol2:


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I'll have to ask the OH, he likes old films. :lol2:


you slating skyline made me go buy it yesterday! heehee! 

Have bought my lass the entire box set of the Sopranos for her b/day! Never seen it but heard its brill. Anyone watched it?


----------



## jaykickboxer

Didn't read all the films surgested but I suggest everyone watches old boy its a mental film


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> you slating skyline made me go buy it yesterday! heehee!
> 
> Have bought my lass the entire box set of the Sopranos for her b/day! Never seen it but heard its brill. Anyone watched it?


Haha well sucks to be you really! 

The OH watched it, I think he liked it. I never paid attention, he watches a lot of crap. :whistling2:


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

Well went see thor last night and me and the wife both enjoyed it very much. Even if your not into marvel films i would recomend seeing it.

Thor walks into a pet shop.
Thor: I want a horse.
Pet shop worker: We dont sell horses. We sell dogs cats and birds.
Thor: well i'll take the largest you have that i can ride.


----------



## vivalabam

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> Well went see thor last night and me and the wife both enjoyed it very much. Even if your not into marvel films i would recomend seeing it.
> 
> Thor walks into a pet shop.
> Thor: I want a horse.
> Pet shop worker: We dont sell horses. We sell dogs cats and birds.
> Thor: well i'll take the largest you have that i can ride.


:lol2: That sounds funny, I think we're going to see it in a few weeks, hopefully it will still be on.


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

Viva its got just the right balance of action comedy and romance to be a real hit for everyone to enjoy. Remeber tho if you are waiting for the avengers next year and have seen the two bits after iron man 1 and 2 then stay and watch after the credits.


----------



## vivalabam

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> Viva its got just the right balance of action comedy and romance to be a real hit for everyone to enjoy. Remeber tho if you are waiting for the avengers next year and have seen the two bits after iron man 1 and 2 then stay and watch after the credits.


Ah right, why is there extra bits on the end?


----------



## Paul c 1

True Romance... one of the best movies EVER!!
-P


----------



## mcluskyisms

Paul c 1 said:


> True Romance... one of the best movies EVER!!
> -P


Win, as is Inglorious Basterds


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, why is there extra bits on the end?



Its usually just a few minutes for the real geeks like me lol iron man 1 after the credits introduced nick fury, iron man 2 set up thor. And im not going to say what thor's is lol.


----------



## Paul c 1

mcluskyisms said:


> Win, as is Inglorious Basterds


Both great movies.... True Romance is the better one though.

Best love song ever on that film ..... Charles and Eddie 'Wounded Bird' fab song!... as camp as it sounds LOL
-P


----------



## geckodelta

im back :Na_Na_Na_Na: miss me? :whistling2:


----------



## aaronsweeting

Jacobs ladder is a must see.


----------



## vivalabam

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> Its usually just a few minutes for the real geeks like me lol iron man 1 after the credits introduced nick fury, iron man 2 set up thor. And im not going to say what thor's is lol.


Ah right ok then, well that will be for my OH then, he is the biggest geek going. :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> im back :Na_Na_Na_Na: miss me? :whistling2:


I didn't notice you were gone. :whistling2: I'm kidding, I did wonder where you've been, forum has been very quiet. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Ah right ok then, well that will be for my OH then, he is the biggest geek going. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't notice you were gone. :whistling2: I'm kidding, I did wonder where you've been, forum has been very quiet. :lol2:


you havnt hardly posted since I left for the day :Na_Na_Na_Na: blatantly cant cope without me :whistling2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

hello people


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> you havnt hardly posted since I left for the day :Na_Na_Na_Na: blatantly cant cope without me :whistling2:


I know, I've barely been on all day either, it's been well boring. Where have you been?


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> hello people


hiya : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I know, I've barely been on all day either, it's been well boring. Where have you been?


revising..... errr biology.... with my gf :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith

well ive made room for about another 30 more adult ts so pretty happy lol


----------



## Brandan Smith

my fav subject lol


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> well ive made room for about another 30 more adult ts so pretty happy lol





Shandy said:


> my fav subject lol


what you gonna et to fill the spaces :2thumb:

and I know right.... always learn a lot :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> revising..... errr biology.... with my gf :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL! Teenagers *shakes head*. I've been playing on my DS all day while the OH builds stuff. 



Shandy said:


> well ive made room for about another 30 more adult ts so pretty happy lol


How the hell did you manage that, I need tips!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Teenagers *shakes head*. I've been playing on my DS all day while the OH builds stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell did you manage that, I need tips!


what if I actually did revise bioligy like from books or stuff..... tut tut :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith

m.balfouri,blondi,few dwarf sp,some more _Aphonopelma sp,and what ever pops up lol 
_


----------



## Brandan Smith

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Teenagers *shakes head*. I've been playing on my DS all day while the OH builds stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell did you manage that, I need tips!


viva how old are you btw 


and hehehe magic more racking made a rack for all geckos so tht got rid of a 3ft tank and just tidyed up lol


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> what if I actually did revise bioligy like from books or stuff..... tut tut :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha doubt it! But if you did very impressive, more productive than my day.  



Shandy said:


> viva how old are you btw
> 
> 
> and hehehe magic more racking made a rack for all geckos so tht got rid of a 3ft tank and just tidyed up lol


I'm 21 next week.  Getting old, I'll need my slippers soon. 

Ah right ok then.  If I got rid of my big tank then I'll have loads of room, might have to do something about that.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Haha doubt it! But if you did very impressive, more productive than my day.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 21 next week.  Getting old, I'll need my slippers soon.
> 
> Ah right ok then.  If I got rid of my big tank then I'll have loads of room, might have to do something about that.


i kinda revised it... didnt use any books though... concentrated more on errr practical demonstrations? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith

cud u do me a favour viva ive lost my mobile number can i have urs txt u n u tell me my number?


----------



## Brandan Smith

geckodelta said:


> i kinda revised it... didnt use any books though... concentrated more on errr practical demonstrations? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 hahaha RESPECT
:no1:


----------



## geckodelta

hahahahahah :rotfl:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> i kinda revised it... didnt use any books though... concentrated more on errr practical demonstrations? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL! Still more productive than my day. But to be fair I'd have to go rob a bank. :lol2:



Shandy said:


> cud u do me a favour viva ive lost my mobile number can i have urs txt u n u tell me my number?


Har har, nice try.


----------



## Brandan Smith

:blush: hehehe worth a try lol


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> :blush: hehehe worth a try lol


:lol2: I don't even know my number, I really should learn it...


----------



## Brandan Smith

haha nice try  
lmao


----------



## Brandan Smith

you could of just sed can i have your number


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Still more productive than my day. But to be fair I'd have to go rob a bank. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Har har, nice try.


:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> you could of just sed can i have your number


What do you want my number for?


----------



## Brandan Smith

i was reading a post you did earlyer and you gave some really good advice and just thought be good to have you a phone call away just incase


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> i was reading a post you did earlyer and you gave some really good advice and just thought be good to have you a phone call away just incase


LOL! Me? Normally people complain about my advice.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Me? Normally people complain about my advice.


its generally good advice :2thumb:


----------



## Brandan Smith

lol maybe im just dumb :/ lol


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> its generally good advice :2thumb:


Some disagree. :whistling2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

nice one gecko think i was getting in there anall mate uppfttt


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> lol maybe im just dumb :/ lol


Haha no not at all.  I pick up things pretty quick, always have. It's why in a couple of months I became better than my OH and CoD, from never touching an xbox, and he's been playing for years. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Some disagree. :whistling2:


not me :2thumb: generally :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith

lol i suck at cod as u can probs tell from my pic im more of an outdoor kind of person can do with been sat on my ass all day  lol


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> not me :2thumb: generally :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL! Generally. :whip:


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> lol i suck at cod as u can probs tell from my pic im more of an outdoor kind of person can do with been sat on my ass all day  lol


I'm the total opposite, I can't stand doing stuff, I prefer to sit in and do nothing. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Generally. :whip:


haha well nothing springs to mind that I would disagree with :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith

vivalabam said:


> I'm the total opposite, I can't stand doing stuff, I prefer to sit in and do nothing. :lol2:


can tell  lol:bash:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> haha well nothing springs to mind that I would disagree with :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well, everyone disagrees on some things. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well, everyone disagrees on some things. :lol2:


i agree with anything you say ever :flrt:.... nah i joke :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> can tell  lol:bash:


I know, it's not good for me. I must be the most unfit person going. :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> i agree with anything you say ever :flrt:.... nah i joke :Na_Na_Na_Na:


And so you should! Respect your elders and all that. :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I know, it's not good for me. I must be the most unfit person going. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> And so you should! Respect your elders and all that. :whistling2::lol2:


does that apply to anyone under 60? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> does that apply to anyone under 60? :lol2:


Oi! Cheeky. :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Oi! Cheeky. :whip:


you love me really..... kinda :Na_Na_Na_Na: .... in a platonic way :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

geckodelta said:


> you love me really..... kinda :Na_Na_Na_Na: .... in a platonic way :lol2:


 :whistling2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

you kids lol


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> you kids lol


she has stopped talking now.... think i scared her off :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith

be rate lol not happy with her tbh i wanted to buy her eggs off her but no she'd rather give them away 
ggrrrrrr


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> be rate lol not happy with her tbh i wanted to buy her eggs off her but no she'd rather give them away
> ggrrrrrr


im confuzled :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

brb off for a cig


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> brb off for a cig


ok.... everyones left me now


----------



## Pincer

Im here :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Pincer said:


> Im here :2thumb:


yay someone to talk to... what you up to? :2thumb:


----------



## Pincer

led in bed fondling


----------



## geckodelta

Pincer said:


> led in bed fondling


errrr :lol2:


----------



## Pincer

nah I am watch Only fools in bed bit bored tbh, got to work tomorrow but only half day


----------



## geckodelta

Pincer said:


> nah I am watch Only fools in bed bit bored tbh, got to work tomorrow but only half day


oh glad i dont have to do anything tomorrow  apart from revise


----------



## Pincer

yeah but I am a farmer and there are over 1500 pigs to feed :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

My poor GBB, it's not acting normal.  It's been in the same position for ages, I just moved it and it fell. I took the water bowl out of my salmon pink and put it in there, see if it's thirsty, no idea what's wrong though.


----------



## geckodelta

Pincer said:


> yeah but I am a farmer and there are over 1500 pigs to feed :2thumb:


awww i love pigs :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> My poor GBB, it's not acting normal.  It's been in the same position for ages, I just moved it and it fell. I took the water bowl out of my salmon pink and put it in there, see if it's thirsty, no idea what's wrong though.


pre moult/moulting... they dont allways moult on their backs : victory:


----------



## Pincer

Everyone says that but when the have piglets they are evil pigs I know have the scars to prove it.

Kerry hope your GBB is ok im off to sleep now ZZZZZZzzzzzzz nite


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> pre moult/moulting... they dont allways moult on their backs : victory:


No, it's not moulting, she only moulted last month. I know it's a bit fat, but it's just not been normal... 



Pincer said:


> Everyone says that but when the have piglets they are evil pigs I know have the scars to prove it.
> 
> Kerry hope your GBB is ok im off to sleep now ZZZZZZzzzzzzz nite


Thanks, me too, I'd be heartbroken if she died.


----------



## geckodelta

Pincer said:


> Everyone says that but when the have piglets they are evil pigs I know have the scars to prove it.
> 
> Kerry hope your GBB is ok im off to sleep now ZZZZZZzzzzzzz nite


i know they can be pretty temperamental


----------



## Darrell

Pincer said:


> yeah but I am a farmer and there are over 1500 pigs to feed :2thumb:


know the feeling , pig without food = noise and allot of it LOL



vivalabam said:


> My poor GBB, it's not acting normal.  It's been in the same position for ages, I just moved it and it fell. I took the water bowl out of my salmon pink and put it in there, see if it's thirsty, no idea what's wrong though.



Aww hope it sorts itself out


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> No, it's not moulting, she only moulted last month. I know it's a bit fat, but it's just not been normal...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, me too, I'd be heartbroken if she died.


is it walking normaly... when it does walk?


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> is it walking normaly... when it does walk?


Yeah, it walks fine. When I went to give it a light mist it pounced as if it was food. But, I don't know I can't really explain it, it's just not acting normal... Maybe I should put the heat mat back on them... I took it off because it's hot, maybe they should have it back on?


----------



## Brandan Smith

id put it in icu x


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> id put it in icu x


But why? We don't know what's wrong yet.  

It better not be that friggin ant powder, I was mad about that and everyone was telling me it's fine...


----------



## Brandan Smith

icu not gunna hurt it is it if its dehydrated better bin safe than sorry but i no nothing thats what id do not gunna hurt it is it


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> icu not gunna hurt it is it if its dehydrated better bin safe than sorry but i no nothing thats what id do not gunna hurt it is it


It's not dehydrated, it put it's foot in the water then went right back to the same spot. I gave it a mist, I might just do that a couple of times a day. 

I'm thinking I might have to start doing it more often now, it seems to be drying up a lot quicker. I do mist every 3-4 days, but seeing as it's hot maybe it needs doing more...


----------



## Brandan Smith

my pokies n my avic i only mist once a week :/ and its 78/80f in here everyday


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> my pokies n my avic i only mist once a week :/ and its 78/80f in here everyday


It's dry as anything in our room, we have so many electronics going. :lol2:

I'm thinking ant powder. That stuff gets everywhere.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> It's dry as anything in our room, we have so many electronics going. :lol2:
> 
> I'm thinking ant powder. That stuff gets everywhere.


quite possibly that.... is there anywhere you can move your other T's that is safe?


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> quite possibly that.... is there anywhere you can move your other T's that is safe?


Well no, our room is upstairs and the ant powder is outside, but it gets trod in and stuff... I'll wash it away tomorrow and tell her not to put any more down. I panicked when she did, but they all said not to be so stupid, now look what's happened.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well no, our room is upstairs and the ant powder is outside, but it gets trod in and stuff... I'll wash it away tomorrow and tell her not to put any more down. I panicked when she did, but they all said not to be so stupid, now look what's happened.


 it might not be that... but at the moment it could be... if it is that then im not sure what you should do...


----------



## Brandan Smith

ant powder shouldnt bover ts i wouldnt of thought


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> it might not be that... but at the moment it could be... if it is that then im not sure what you should do...





Shandy said:


> ant powder shouldnt bover ts i wouldnt of thought


It would, it's designed to kill insects... And they are only babies. Me neither, no idea what to do. I'm going to wash away the remains of it tomorrow. No sprays or anything gets used in our room. All I can think is not enough spraying, or the ant powder... It's not climbed back up to it's spot yet, just standing on it's web. Maybe I need to rehome it. She;s 2 inches and living in a cricket tub, maybe she wants to climb up.


----------



## Brandan Smith

arachnids arnt insects tho .....


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> arachnids arnt insects tho .....


No, but frontline and fly spray aren't designed to kill spiders but they do.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> It would, it's designed to kill insects... And they are only babies. Me neither, no idea what to do. I'm going to wash away the remains of it tomorrow. No sprays or anything gets used in our room. All I can think is not enough spraying, or the ant powder... It's not climbed back up to it's spot yet, just standing on it's web. Maybe I need to rehome it. She;s 2 inches and living in a cricket tub, maybe she wants to climb up.


hmmm you can rehome it if you want it does sound a lil cramped.. not sure that would be the issue though?


----------



## Brandan Smith

Arachnids have eight legs, Insects have six Arachnids lack the wings and antannae that Insects possess. Arachnids do not undergo transformation, Insects metamorphose through stages - larval, pupal, and adult.


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> hmmm you can rehome it if you want it does sound a lil cramped.. not sure that would be the issue though?


I suppose I'll find out if I rehome it, it'll start webbing and stuff if it's normal.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I suppose I'll find out if I rehome it, it'll start webbing and stuff if it's normal.


true sorry that its unwell


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> Arachnids have eight legs, Insects have six Arachnids lack the wings and antannae that Insects possess. Arachnids do not undergo transformation, Insects metamorphose through stages - larval, pupal, and adult.


I know the difference. >_< I was saying frontline and fly spray still kill spiders if they have wings or not, or at least lead to DKS.


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> true sorry that its unwell


Yeah, I'm so upset, I don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## Brandan Smith

well hair spray isnt designed to kill you but but yourself in an air tight box and keep spraying it sooner or later you'll die and powder and spray is totally different


----------



## Brandan Smith

should be fine viva


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, I'm so upset, I don't know what to do with myself.


hmmm


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> well hair spray isnt designed to kill you but but yourself in an air tight box and keep spraying it sooner or later you'll die and powder and spray is totally different


I hope so, I hope it's just me being paranoid...


----------



## Brandan Smith

let me no tomorrow  see if i had your number vice cersa you could of txt me ill be wondering allday tomorrow now untill u post on here


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> let me no tomorrow  see if i had your number vice cersa you could of txt me ill be wondering allday tomorrow now untill u post on here


:lol2: still trying :Na_Na_Na_Na: I bet if you asked for it just to chat you would have more luck..... haha wait now i kinda want it  :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> let me no tomorrow  see if i had your number vice cersa you could of txt me ill be wondering allday tomorrow now untill u post on here


Yeah I'll let you know if she is still alive tomorrow. Haha I'll be up nice and early to let you know. Well... About 12 ish. 



geckodelta said:


> :lol2: still trying :Na_Na_Na_Na: I bet if you asked for it just to chat you would have more luck..... haha wait now i kinda want it  :whistling2:


I know.  Why does every one want my number. You all assume I actually use my phone. I'm actually on the internet more than I am my phone. My friend messaged me earlier on my phone and facebook, I only just realised now after we've had the convo she sent me a message.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I'll let you know if she is still alive tomorrow. Haha I'll be up nice and early to let you know. Well... About 12 ish.
> 
> 
> 
> I know.  Why does every one want my number. You all assume I actually use my phone. I'm actually on the internet more than I am my phone. My friend messaged me earlier on my phone and facebook, I only just realised now after we've had the convo she sent me a message.


its clearly because your such a nice person? :whistling2:
But more likely because your a girl that likes T's


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> its clearly because your such a nice person? :whistling2:
> But more likely because your a girl that likes T's


Well yeah, still barely ever use my phone though.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well yeah, still barely ever use my phone though.


dont tell me... i didnt ask for your number :Na_Na_Na_Na: tell every other guy on this forum :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

geckodelta said:


> dont tell me... i didnt ask for your number :Na_Na_Na_Na: tell every other guy on this forum :whistling2:


oh no wait... just brandan :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> dont tell me... i didnt ask for your number :Na_Na_Na_Na: tell every other guy on this forum :whistling2:





geckodelta said:


> oh no wait... just brandan :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha yeah that's true.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Haha yeah that's true.


hahah slow reply  im so bored I was actually waiting for your reply :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> hahah slow reply  im so bored I was actually waiting for your reply :gasp:


Haha really?  I'm playing on my xbox. :blush: I was on a roll. 8)


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Haha really?  I'm playing on my xbox. :blush: I was on a roll. 8)


haha yep... i had to go over to an ipad forum im not even joined with  i miss my xbox


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> haha yep... i had to go over to an ipad forum im not even joined with  i miss my xbox


Haha that's so random.  An Ipad forum? I can imagine that being full of idiots. Well you should get a job when you turn 16! I did. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Haha that's so random.  An Ipad forum? I can imagine that being full of idiots. Well you should get a job when you turn 16! I did. :lol2:


haha yes an ipad forum.... mines being deliverd on tuesday and wanted to see if there was anything intresting :lol2: and i will... hopefully.. ish :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> haha yes an ipad forum.... mines being deliverd on tuesday and wanted to see if there was anything intresting :lol2: and i will... hopefully.. ish :whistling2:


You're getting an ipad? Why the hell would you do that?  Thought you had no money.  Haha, you could get one now you know.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> You're getting an ipad? Why the hell would you do that?  Thought you had no money.  Haha, you could get one now you know.


because they are awesome :Na_Na_Na_Na: and it was my plan to get like loads of new T's for my birthday but my parents didnt seem to like that idea and suddenly decided they was gonna buy me and ipad.. weird eh? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> because they are awesome :Na_Na_Na_Na: and it was my plan to get like loads of new T's for my birthday but my parents didnt seem to like that idea and suddenly decided they was gonna buy me and ipad.. weird eh? :lol2:


How random... Ipads suck though, it's just a worse version of a laptop and they make you look like a geek. :lol2: Same with iphones, only idiots have iphones. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> How random... Ipads suck though, it's just a worse version of a laptop and they make you look like a geek. :lol2: Same with iphones, only idiots have iphones. :whistling2:


they dont.... i just use mine for gaming :Na_Na_Na_Na: and I have an iphone


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> they dont.... i just use mine for gaming :Na_Na_Na_Na: and I have an iphone


How the hell do you afford one of those?! You're one of those apple geeks aren't you?  Apple is amazing, need to get one of everything. I bet you have an ipod as well. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> How the hell do you afford one of those?! You're one of those apple geeks aren't you?  Apple is amazing, need to get one of everything. I bet you have an ipod as well. :whistling2:


errr birthday present :whistling2: and nope.... i am the first to criticise apples limitations, no flash support etc... but for some internet browsing on the sofa and playing games/watching movies they are great :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> errr birthday present :whistling2: and nope.... i am the first to criticise apples limitations, no flash support etc... but for some internet browsing on the sofa and playing games/watching movies they are great :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: You get a lot of good birthday presents, I think I want your parents... I'll stick with what I say to my OH, it's not worth the money. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: You get a lot of good birthday presents, I think I want your parents... I'll stick with what I say to my OH, it's not worth the money. :lol2:


i guess... would like some T's aswell though, think I will get some with other peoples money :lol2:

and they probably aren't worth the money... I still want one though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> i guess... would like some T's aswell though, think I will get some with other peoples money :lol2:
> 
> and they probably aren't worth the money... I still want one though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha sounds like a plan. :lol2: I'm hoping for lots of birthday money so I can take it to BTS. :2thumb:

Pfft, geek. :Na_Na_Na_Na: I should probably go to bed, I'm not tired though...


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Haha sounds like a plan. :lol2: I'm hoping for lots of birthday money so I can take it to BTS. :2thumb:
> 
> Pfft, geek. :Na_Na_Na_Na: I should probably go to bed, I'm not tired though...


im not a geek  and same all though i will have to take it to TSS :Na_Na_Na_Na: and stay up dont go to bed.... i will be really bored otherwise


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> im not a geek  and same all though i will have to take it to TSS :Na_Na_Na_Na: and stay up dont go to bed.... i will be really bored otherwise


I say otherwise. :Na_Na_Na_Na: Haha I've ordered from TSS, I'm surprised they haven't emailed me back, they usually have by now. I'm guessing it's because of the bank holidays and weekend.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I say otherwise. :Na_Na_Na_Na: Haha I've ordered from TSS, I'm surprised they haven't emailed me back, they usually have by now. I'm guessing it's because of the bank holidays and weekend.


probably... they are probs chillaxing  and noo  :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> probably... they are probs chillaxing  and noo  :lol2:


Yeah. :lol2: I'm hoping they can send next week, otherwise it's just effort. :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah. :lol2: I'm hoping they can send next week, otherwise it's just effort. :whip:


 < sadface see... thats actually my face :Na_Na_Na_Na: and just ask them :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> < sadface see... thats actually my face :Na_Na_Na_Na: and just ask them :2thumb:


Well I'm sure I'll hear back from them soon. I'll no doubt hear on Tuesday what they plan on doing. I'm sure they will have a backlog of orders over the long weekend.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well I'm sure I'll hear back from them soon. I'll no doubt hear on Tuesday what they plan on doing. I'm sure they will have a backlog of orders over the long weekend.


most likely.... and you dont seem bothered by my sad face :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> most likely.... and you dont seem bothered by my sad face :gasp:


I was, you just couldn't sense it through my angry posts. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I was, you just couldn't sense it through my angry posts. :whistling2:


haha its the full stops. watch. i will put many in. now I seem angry. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> haha its the full stops. watch. i will put many in. now I seem angry. :lol2:


I don't think you do. :lol2: Maybe I just come across as an angry person. 

Let me try and not put all full stops in and see if it makes a difference I think I'll just end up not making sense but any way I need to go to bed soon I have work and stuff to do tomorrow I've no idea why I'm not more tired I was up quite early this morning

Better? :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I don't think you do. :lol2: Maybe I just come across as an angry person.
> 
> Let me try and not put all full stops in and see if it makes a difference I think I'll just end up not making sense but any way I need to go to bed soon I have work and stuff to do tomorrow I've no idea why I'm not more tired I was up quite early this morning
> 
> Better? :gasp:


yes muchly better :2thumb: and you work? :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> yes muchly better :2thumb: and you work? :gasp:


I have to concentrate when writing like that though, I normally just type without thinking. :lol2: Well no, but uni work. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I have to concentrate when writing like that though, I normally just type without thinking. :lol2: Well no, but uni work. :lol2:


haha surely adding more full stops creates more thinking?, and I was gonna say :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> haha surely adding more full stops creates more thinking?, and I was gonna say :lol2:


It doesn't actually, I just write them in without thinking, not adding them means thinking and making sure I'm not pressing the button.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> It doesn't actually, I just write them in without thinking, not adding them means thinking and making sure I'm not pressing the button.


I wish I could add punctuation without thinking, would probably help me with my homework.. that I don't do :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I wish I could add punctuation without thinking, would probably help me with my homework.. that I don't do :lol2:


LOL! Thought you were doing some earlier today.  My punctuation isn't right though, wish it was.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Thought you were doing some earlier today.  My punctuation isn't right though, wish it was.


I was.... didn't really involve much punctuation though... didnt really involve any writing to be honest :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I was.... didn't really involve much punctuation though... didnt really involve any writing to be honest :lol2:


:lol2: I'm sure it still counts though... Kinda? :lol2: Well I'm off to bed. Night night.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I'm sure it still counts though... Kinda? :lol2: Well I'm off to bed. Night night.


it probably does... wouldnt like to put it on my cv though :lol2:
and ok  night, sweet dreams


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> it probably does... wouldnt like to put it on my cv though :lol2:
> and ok  night, sweet dreams


The wardrobe will be jealous. :whistling2:

Just checked on my GBB and it looks to have moved around a bit, I'm hoping it was just me over reacting. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> The wardrobe will be jealous. :whistling2:
> 
> Just checked on my GBB and it looks to have moved around a bit, I'm hoping it was just me over reacting. :blush:


hahaha I put a sheet over it... it saw nothing :Na_Na_Na_Na:
and thats good news  hopefully it was just sleeping


----------



## Brandan Smith

viva hows the gbb x


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> viva hows the gbb x


It's been busy, there's loads of new webbing and she's standing up on a different side, maybe she just wants a more arboreal set up...


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> It's been busy, there's loads of new webbing and she's standing up on a different side, maybe she just wants a more arboreal set up...


that's great news :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> that's great news :2thumb:


I'm going into town tomorrow so I'll get her a better tub.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'm going into town tomorrow so I'll get her a better tub.


cool


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> cool


Not revising biology today? :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Not revising biology today? :whistling2:


haha nope my err revision partner is baby sitting so im on my own :whistling2: .... watched inception today though... my mum fell asleep and my dad stormed off upstairs cause he didnt get it :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> haha nope my err revision partner is baby sitting so im on my own :whistling2: .... watched inception today though... my mum fell asleep and my dad stormed off upstairs cause he didnt get it :lol2:


LOL! That sounds like fun.  I've been doing uni work and playing some Cod. I was doing good, now back to sucking at it.  I didn't really like inception, the OH did though...


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL! That sounds like fun.  I've been doing uni work and playing some Cod. I was doing good, now back to sucking at it.  I didn't really like inception, the OH did though...


:lol2: i will have to beat you at cod one day :Na_Na_Na_Na: and :gasp: its excellent :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: i will have to beat you at cod one day :Na_Na_Na_Na: and :gasp: its excellent :no1:


Haha you can try. :whistling2: I just got 64 kills, got my helicopters like twice, well impressed. Now it's back to S&D where I'm crap. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Haha you can try. :whistling2: I just got 64 kills, got my helicopters like twice, well impressed. Now it's back to S&M where I'm crap. :lol2:


haha i will try and succeed :lol2: oh and your crap at S&M :gasp: err ok then? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> haha i will try and succeed :lol2: oh and your crap at S&M :gasp: err ok then? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL! Opps, now who has the dirty mind. :lol2: I mean S&D.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Opps, now who has the dirty mind. :lol2: I mean S&D.


haha I know I edited your post  what is S&D? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> haha I know I edited your post  what is S&D? :lol2:


Oh right lol! Search and destroy, as soon as you die that's it, you have to watch others play. Well boring, especially when I'm not paying attention.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Oh right lol! Search and destroy, as soon as you die that's it, you have to watch others play. Well boring, especially when I'm not paying attention.


ahh fair do's haven't played cod in a while  and yep couldnt resist :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Darrell

vivalabam said:


> Oh right lol! Search and destroy, as soon as you die that's it, you have to watch others play. Well boring, especially when I'm not paying attention.


MW2 or blackops? search really bores me i hate having to wait ages to respawn because im not very good at it lol :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> ahh fair do's haven't played cod in a while  and yep couldnt resist :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I know, you suck you don't have live.  



Darrell said:


> MW2 or blackops? search really bores me i hate having to wait ages to respawn because im not very good at it lol :2thumb:


MW2, I don't like black ops. :lol2: I know same here, I play mosh pit though so it's a random mixture of everything.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I know, you suck you don't have live.
> 
> 
> 
> MW2, I don't like black ops. :lol2: I know same here, I play mosh pit though so it's a random mixture of everything.


sorry


----------



## Brandan Smith

viva hows your gbb x


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> viva hows your gbb x


Yeah it's fine, webbed up a lot more and it's back to sitting on the wall, but it looks a lot more perky.


----------



## Brandan Smith

good good stop arguing with em in the other thread lol im right your wrong


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> good good stop arguing with em in the other thread lol im right your wrong


You're not right, just admit it. :whistling2:

I'm going rehome her tomorrow, give her more height. When I moved her into the tub she is in now she was going through a burrowing stage, since she moulted in there she is now going through a climbing stage.


----------



## Biggys

Heya Guys and Girls


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Heya Guys and Girls


Hey ya, not heard from you in a while, where have you been?


----------



## Brandan Smith

goodluck with her


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hey ya, not heard from you in a while, where have you been?


Heya, Yeah been a while scine we have chatted :lol2:, I've been out in the sun mostly, up the woods looking for native inverts , How have you been ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Heya, Yeah been a while scine we have chatted :lol2:, I've been out in the sun mostly, up the woods looking for native inverts , How have you been ?


Ah right sounds fun, I've just been inside revising.  Sucks to be me hey.  Find anything good?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Ah right sounds fun, I've just been inside revising.  Sucks to be me hey.  Find anything good?


Aww that sucks  what are you revising on ?, and yeah I caught 3 giant red centipedes (2"-3"), 5 black ground beetles,
1 unidentified ground beetle (it's orange and purpley mettalic, and bloody huge :lol, 
2 wolf spiders, one of which has made and egg sac since i brought it home


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Aww that sucks  what are you revising on ?, and yeah I caught 3 giant red centipedes (2"-3"), 5 black ground beetles,
> 1 unidentified ground beetle (it's orange and purpley mettalic, and bloody huge :lol,
> 2 wolf spiders, one of which has made and egg sac since i brought it home


Wow that's big, I've never found one that size before, I only ever used to see the tiny ones.  Just uni work, on theories of crime, so boring.  But it's my birthday soon, I'll be home and partying.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Wow that's big, I've never found one that size before, I only ever used to see the tiny ones.  Just uni work, on theories of crime, so boring.  But it's my birthday soon, I'll be home and partying.


I'm not sure if i should post pictures up on here, knowing this place i will get a good flaming :lol:

Ahh it does sound pretty naff, ahh cool cool, sounds fun 

Anyway I'm off to bed got to be up early tomorrow,

Night


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I'm not sure if i should post pictures up on here, knowing this place i will get a good flaming :lol:
> 
> Ahh it does sound pretty naff, ahh cool cool, sounds fun
> 
> Anyway I'm off to bed got to be up early tomorrow,
> 
> Night


Post them, I'm interested in the pics, if anyone flames I'll tell them where to go. Vivalabam = forum worrier. :whip:

Ok then, night night. : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Post them, I'm interested in the pics, if anyone flames I'll tell them where to go. Vivalabam = forum worrier. :whip:
> 
> Ok then, night night. : victory:


guess who's back.... again :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> guess who's back.... again :lol2:


Slim shady?


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Slim shady?


no... better... its me! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> no... better... its me! :lol2:


:lol2: I think I found out why I had a sluggish GBB. I thought the house was really hot, turns out it's only like 50, they need it about 70, so I put the heat mat back on and she totally abandoned her web to go hug the heat mat.


----------



## Brandan Smith

my house is warm all the tym without heat my t room never drops below 75


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> my house is warm all the tym without heat my t room never drops below 75


Yeah, I'm not sure if my phone is telling me the outside temps or house temps, but it was pretty cold this morning, and for her to go over to the heat mat within minutes of my putting her on it shows she wanted it hotter. Wish she could of told me. :whistling2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

lol i need a gbb


----------



## vivalabam

I've come to the conclusion tarantulas are stupid. I woke up this morning and saw my king baboon up in her burrow, this never happens so I stayed awake to see what she was up to. She was webbing up al her trip wires again, obviously caught the cricket I put in there yesterday. I watched her do this for at east 20 minutes. Then she went down so I tried to go back to sleep, I couldn't and when I opened my eyes she was destroying all her web to move a clump of dirt up there, then she laid them all down again. Why not move the dirt before... Silly thing. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Post them, I'm interested in the pics, if anyone flames I'll tell them where to go. Vivalabam = forum worrier. :whip:
> 
> Ok then, night night. : victory:


Hahah :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Hahah :lol2:


Yh post them!  :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Yh post them!  :2thumb:


I'll just pop up stairs and take some pictures then


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I'll just pop up stairs and take some pictures then


Good


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

You lot don't half talk some crap!


----------



## geckodelta

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You lot don't half talk some crap!


Love you to :flrt: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Good


My biggest pede was dead


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> My biggest pede was dead


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


>


probably on its way out anyway, she was a big old girl


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> probably on its way out anyway, she was a big old girl


 any estimates on age?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> any estimates on age?


Nope it was one of my Wild caught ones, but it was about 3"

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/686046-some-uk-natives.html#post8194817


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Nope it was one of my Wild caught ones, but it was about 3"
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/686046-some-uk-natives.html#post8194817


 and wow wish i had as much luck as you


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> and wow wish i had as much luck as you


I found all those inverts in about 30mins, our woods are pretty good for inverts, in the end I ran out of tubs to put them in :lol:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I found all those inverts in about 30mins, our woods are pretty good for inverts, in the end I ran out of tubs to put them in :lol:


haha :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

got any plans for today dude ?


----------



## vivalabam

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You lot don't half talk some crap!


Well come in here and enlighten us then! 



Biggys said:


> My biggest pede was dead


Sorry to hear that.  



Biggys said:


> Nope it was one of my Wild caught ones, but it was about 3"
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/686046-some-uk-natives.html#post8194817


Wow they are pretty impressive, I've never found a beetle that colour before.


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> got any plans for today dude ?


Nah not really just sitting here on my new iPad XD u?



vivalabam said:


> Well come in here and enlighten us then!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow they are pretty impressive, I've never found a beetle that colour before.


And ikr :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Nah not really just sitting here on my new iPad XD u?
> 
> 
> 
> And ikr :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Pffft Apple geek!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Pffft Apple geek!


No


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> No


gecko u never off this thread dude:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> gecko u never off this thread dude:whistling2:


It's my life :lol2:


----------



## nick19

geckodelta said:


> It's my life :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

nick19 said:


> :lol2:


Plus I just can't live without talking to you lovely people


----------



## vivalabam

Suppose I better go play with some dirt. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Suppose I better go play with some dirt. :whistling2:


? I'm confuzzled


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> ? I'm confuzzled


Need to make up some homes, I'm getting 3 new Ts tomorrow. :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Need to make up some homes, I'm getting 3 new Ts tomorrow. :flrt:


Ooooh what you getting? :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Ooooh what you getting? :2thumb:


Acanthoscurria geniculata
Brachypelma smithi
Cyclosternum fasciatum

I'm well excited. :mf_dribble:


----------



## geckodelta

Oohhh I want pictures :mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Oohhh I want pictures :mf_dribble:


They will only be tiny little dots.  Just waiting for the email from TSS to say they have been dispatched. :no1:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> They will only be tiny little dots.  Just waiting for the email from TSS to say they have been dispatched. :no1:


I like pics of dots :Na_Na_Na_Na: and I hate the waiting :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I like pics of dots :Na_Na_Na_Na: and I hate the waiting :lol2:


I know, me too. I love it when they come at like 8:10, then there is no more worrying. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I know, me too. I love it when they come at like 8:10, then there is no more worrying. :lol2:


I know, the earlier the better XD like my iPad came at 10:30 and I was so happy :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I know, the earlier the better XD like my iPad came at 10:30 and I was so happy :whistling2:


See what I mean, every conversation has ipad casually slipped in. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> See what I mean, every conversation has ipad casually slipped in. :whistling2:


I'm just doing it to annoy you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I'm just doing it to annoy you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:whip:


----------



## Biggys

this is sort of on topic, but i can't see the point in starting a whole new thread for a stupid question :lol2:

does anyone know about the venom potency in Nephilia _spp. _?


----------



## snowgoose

from wikipedia;



> The venom of the golden silk orb-weaver is potent but not lethal to humans. It has a neurotoxic effect similar to that of the black widow spider; however, its venom is not nearly as powerful. The bite causes local pain, redness, and blisters that normally disappear within a 24-hour interval. In rare cases, it might trigger allergic reactions and result in respiratory troubles (in asthmatics) or fast-acting involuntary muscle cramps. As the genus possesses relatively strong chelicerae, the bite could leave a scar on hard tissue (such as fingers)


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> from wikipedia;


Ahh thanks very much mate, I would of googled it myself but have spent most of my day googling things and keep ending up with contradicting info, so have stopped trusting my searches :lol:

thanks again


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :whip:


You love me really :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mcluskyisms

​


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> image​


Awesome.. you bored? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith

i love you guys !!!!!! maybe one day ill meet you lot fingers crossed


----------



## vivalabam

My Ts have arrived. :flrt: Ones vanished already, one had stuck it's head in the ground and the B.Smithi is so small I'm lucky if I can see it with a magnifying glass. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> My Ts have arrived. :flrt: Ones vanished already, one had stuck it's head in the ground and the B.Smithi is so small I'm lucky if I can see it with a magnifying glass. :lol2:


awww :') xx


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> My Ts have arrived. :flrt: Ones vanished already, one had stuck it's head in the ground and the B.Smithi is so small I'm lucky if I can see it with a magnifying glass. :lol2:


 Awww :lol2:


I like your sig BTW : victory:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww :lol2:
> 
> 
> I like your sig BTW : victory:


Thanks. :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

I just enrolled for my course next year, scary stuff! It's well annoying, there is like no choice of full units, only 1, so I have to do like 6 little ones. >_<


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I just enrolled for my course next year, scary stuff! It's well annoying, there is like no choice of full units, only 1, so I have to do like 6 little ones. >_<


Good luck :lol2:

Will you get more work in 6 little ones ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Good luck :lol2:
> 
> Will you get more work in 6 little ones ?


Little ones are better really, I shouldn't complain. Just means lots of 3,500 word essays. I have 3 to do in the 2nd term and only 1 in the 1st. :lol2: And I have another essay at some point, I'm hoping in the 1st term. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Little ones are better really, I shouldn't complain. Just means lots of 3,500 word essays. I have 3 to do in the 2nd term and only 1 in the 1st. :lol2: And I have another essay at some point, I'm hoping in the 1st term. :lol2:


Ergh, I hate essays, rather you than me 

Is this crimanology, bet those are really fun to write :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Ergh, I hate essays, rather you than me
> 
> Is this crimanology, bet those are really fun to write :whistling2:


It's a nightmare, I'll be glad when it's over. But I bet when it is I'll be wishing to be back.  Well the topics next year are more interesting than this so I'm hoping I'll enjoy reading more...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> It's a nightmare, I'll be glad when it's over. But I bet when it is I'll be wishing to be back.  Well the topics next year are more interesting than this so I'm hoping I'll enjoy reading more...


You should treat yourself to a new T, for each one you complete :whistling2:
aww, that will be cool then, it must be crap, studying something that is boring, but you know you have to do it.

I've got my GCSE's in like 2 weeks :shock:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> You should treat yourself to a new T, for each one you complete :whistling2:
> aww, that will be cool then, it must be crap, studying something that is boring, but you know you have to do it.
> 
> I've got my GCSE's in like 2 weeks :shock:


Haha I like that idea! Also for each exam I do. I have 3 at the end of May/beginning of June, I should really start revising! I've been doing little bits, nothing major though. :lol2:

Yeah, I have to do it unfortunately.  Ah right, worried?  Have you been revising or just not bothering?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha I like that idea! Also for each exam I do. I have 3 at the end of May/beginning of June, I should really start revising! I've been doing little bits, nothing major though. :lol2:
> 
> Yeah, I have to do it unfortunately.  Ah right, worried?  Have you been revising or just not bothering?


Not really, I'm off school ATM due to an injury, and the school is supposed to be sending my course work and revision stuff home, but don't bother, and the times we have been up to the school they won't let me take it home >.<

But I have a 3yr apperenticship, that includeds a college course, so I should be able to pick up any grades I missed out on that course...

TBH with the amount the school has screwed me over, I just can't wait until I have offically left, so i can get one with that I want to 

How many terms are in your course ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Not really, I'm off school ATM due to an injury, and the school is supposed to be sending my course work and revision stuff home, but don't bother, and the times we have been up to the school they won't let me take it home >.<
> 
> But I have a 3yr apperenticship, that includeds a college course, so I should be able to pick up any grades I missed out on that course...
> 
> TBH with the amount the school has screwed me over, I just can't wait until I have offically left, so i can get one with that I want to
> 
> How many terms are in your course ?


Ah right, well they sound useless, so much for helping you through your exams. Yeah I never did any revision for me exams and still got 2Bs 3Cs and 2Ds. :lol2: as long as you get 2 Ds you can get onto most college courses. And it sounds like you know what you're doing anyway so I wouldn't worry. 

I get 2 terms of 10 weeks, this is supposed to be my 3rd term but I don't have any lectures, just revising. I actually just picked up a book an read a couple of pages, now Jeremy Kyle is on so I think it's time for a break. :blush:


----------



## Brandan Smith

haha i had a great job fitting windows my mate whos self employed earns about 80k a year and i never bovered at school quit job redone all my school stuff


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, well they sound useless, so much for helping you through your exams. Yeah I never did any revision for me exams and still got 2Bs 3Cs and 2Ds. :lol2: as long as you get 2 Ds you can get onto most college courses. And it sounds like you know what you're doing anyway so I wouldn't worry.
> 
> I get 2 terms of 10 weeks, this is supposed to be my 3rd term but I don't have any lectures, just revising. I actually just picked up a book an read a couple of pages, now Jeremy Kyle is on so I think it's time for a break. :blush:


Yeah my school is pretty crap TBH :lol2:

Haha, Jermery Kyle :|, the only time I watch that is if there is nothing else on telly, and I can't go outside.

I have to admit it is quite amusing watching the inbreds shout at each other. :lol:


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> haha i had a great job fitting windows my mate whos self employed earns about 80k a year and i never bovered at school quit job redone all my school stuff


80k a year :gasp:

That would leave alot spare for T's :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> haha i had a great job fitting windows my mate whos self employed earns about 80k a year and i never bovered at school quit job redone all my school stuff


That's a lot of money... 



Biggys said:


> Yeah my school is pretty crap TBH :lol2:
> 
> Haha, Jermery Kyle :|, the only time I watch that is if there is nothing else on telly, and I can't go outside.
> 
> I have to admit it is quite amusing watching the inbreds shout at each other. :lol:


Yeah, mine was crap as well, it's shut down now it was so bad. :lol2:

Yeah, I love it, makes me think my life isn't do bad.  And lets me know there is some right skanks out there. :lol2: I'm bored, and outside it windy.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, mine was crap as well, it's shut down now it was so bad. :lol2:
> 
> Yeah, I love it, makes me think my life isn't do bad.  And lets me know there is some right skanks out there. :lol2: I'm bored, and outside it windy.


Haha that is bad :lol2:

Fair enough lol, It's nice and sunny were I am . but all my mates are at school, and I'm not going to walk around the village on my own :lol:


----------



## Brandan Smith

hahaha i quit to go to college id be fully qualified now aswell


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Haha that is bad :lol2:
> 
> Fair enough lol, It's nice and sunny were I am . but all my mates are at school, and I'm not going to walk around the village on my own :lol:


I know.  

Yeah it's sunny here, but it's always windy when I go outside, plus the bin man is outside.  I have the window open, that's as much outside as I go.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I know.
> 
> Yeah it's sunny here, but it's always windy when I go outside, plus the bin man is outside.  I have the window open, that's as much outside as I go.


What's wrong with the bin man ?:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> What's wrong with the bin man ?:lol2:


They smell. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> They smell. :lol2:


 I've never stopped to sniff one.. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I've never stopped to sniff one.. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


How can you not smell them! Not the actual bin man, but the big truck thing with all the rubbish in. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> How can you not smell them! Not the actual bin man, but the big truck thing with all the rubbish in. :lol2:


Oh, the bin thingy, yeah that does smell :lol2:

I thought you meant the actual bin men, I was thinking why are you that close to them to notice


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Oh, the bin thingy, yeah that does smell :lol2:
> 
> I thought you meant the actual bin men, I was thinking why are you that close to them to notice


:lol2: No not the bin men, I'd have to have an impressive nose to smell them from all the way up here. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: No not the bin men, I'd have to have an impressive nose to smell them from all the way up here. :lol2:


:lol2:










My Tank for my New spider :flrt:

Sorry bit random, I am pleased with it so am showing it off a bit :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> My Tank for my New spider :flrt:
> 
> Sorry bit random, I am pleased with it so am showing it off a bit :blush:


It's an impressive looking tank to be fair. Have you got the spider yet?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> It's an impressive looking tank to be fair. Have you got the spider yet?


Thanks , Nope not yet, I'm picking her up on satuday :flrt:


----------



## Joe1991

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> My Tank for my New spider :flrt:
> 
> Sorry bit random, I am pleased with it so am showing it off a bit :blush:


What spider?

(Hello all!)


----------



## Biggys

joe1991 said:


> What spider?
> 
> (Hello all!)


Heya 
Nephilia _spp._ the golden orb weaver :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Thanks , Nope not yet, I'm picking her up on satuday :flrt:


Ah right kool, pics when you get her! 



joe1991 said:


> What spider?
> 
> (Hello all!)


Hello!


----------



## Joe1991

Biggys said:


> Heya
> Nephilia _spp._ the golden orb weaver :flrt:


Very cool, but also equally strange! 

May I ask where you got that tank?

Whilst I'm here I might as well say why - Well, 3-4 years ago I used to keep all sort of inverts and reptiles. Unfortunately, life got in the way and I had to get rid of everything. (except My first ever T) Now, I have plenty of time to spare, so I'm getting back into it.

I got a baby beardie the other day, who is chilling (Or the opposite! ) in his viv, stretched fully out, watching me type. I'm still deciding what to get to start my new collection. I've always like "different" inverts, so I was thinking of getting some assassin bugs for a start.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Ah right kool, pics when you get her!


I will do, they will be on FB, see how many people tell me they are deleteing me because they don't like the pic's :lol2:



joe1991 said:


> Very cool, but also equally strange!
> 
> May I ask where you got that tank?
> 
> Whilst I'm here I might as well say why - Well, 3-4 years ago I used to keep all sort of inverts and reptiles. Unfortunately, life got in the way and I had to get rid of everything. (except My first ever T) Now, I have plenty of time to spare, so I'm getting back into it.
> 
> I got a baby beardie the other day, who is chilling (Or the opposite! ) in his viv, stretched fully out, watching me type. I'm still deciding what to get to start my new collection. I've always like "different" inverts, so I was thinking of getting some assassin bugs for a start.


I had it made by Ameyzoo in bovingdon, www.ameyzoo.co.uk


Ooo, assasain bugs are awesome, also I would try some anthia sexgutatta, an awesome predatory beetle, that will munch anything with a pulse :lol2: you can get them for www.bugzuk.com 
then you have mantids, Viva is the one to talk to about them 

Also True spiders are pretty cool, and not as often kept as T's but watch the venom on some of them


----------



## Brandan Smith

advice for the tank them stick/branches will mold


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> advice for the tank them stick/branches will mold


Yeah I know , I'm going to try and find some better ones in the pet shop. but they have been drying for ages so should be ok ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I will do, they will be on FB, see how many people tell me they are deleteing me because they don't like the pic's :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I had it made by Ameyzoo in bovingdon, www.ameyzoo.co.uk
> 
> 
> Ooo, assasain bugs are awesome, also I would try some anthia sexgutatta, an awesome predatory beetle, that will munch anything with a pulse :lol2: you can get them for www.bugzuk.com
> then you have mantids, Viva is the one to talk to about them
> 
> Also True spiders are pretty cool, and not as often kept as T's but watch the venom on some of them


People are always threatening to delete me if I carry on posting spider pics.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> People are always threatening to delete me if I carry on posting spider pics.


 

Like their opinions really matter :lol:

I also had someone tell me I had serious problems


----------



## Brandan Smith

i fort th with old of my display tanks ages ago they get a white foam on them then rot


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> i fort th with old of my display tanks ages ago they get a white foam on them then rot


Sorry I didn't understand that :blush:

Oop's sorry blonde moment :lol:, it's not white mould it's Lichen(sp), like the mossy stuff


----------



## Brandan Smith

no its comes before the mold on the bottom like a white fluffy stuff


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Like their opinions really matter :lol:
> 
> I also had someone tell me I had serious problems


Yeah I always get that.  But too be fair there's enough legs in my room to fill an Olympic stadium...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I always get that.  But too be fair there's enough legs in my room to fill an Olympic stadium...


Aww , OMG Invert olympic's, you could be on to a money maker 



Shandy said:


> no its comes before the mold on the bottom like a white fluffy stuff


I'm well confused, can you see it in my tank ?


----------



## Brandan Smith

no lol bloody hell lol u worse thn viva lol


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> no lol bloody hell lol u worse thn viva lol


:blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Aww , OMG Invert olympic's, you could be on to a money maker
> 
> I'm well confused, can you see it in my tank ?


Haha that would be well awesome, I think my pokie would win fastest tarantula. :whistling2:



Shandy said:


> no lol bloody hell lol u worse thn viva lol


Hey! :whip:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha that would be well awesome, I think my pokie would win fastest tarantula. :whistling2:


Most likely :lol2:
My baby GBB would win Cutest spider though


----------



## Joe1991

Has anyone seen any orange spotted assassin bugs for sale?


----------



## Biggys

joe1991 said:


> Has anyone seen any orange spotted assassin bugs for sale?


www.virginiacheeseman.co.uk 

I think she had some, Everytime I see her name it makes me chuckle :lol2:


----------



## Joe1991

Biggys said:


> www.virginiacheeseman.co.uk
> 
> I think she had some, Everytime I see her name it makes me chuckle :lol2:


She only has white spotted.

She does have a rather unique name haha. I always imagine someone with that type of name to be living out in the country in Texas in a little cottage. ;p


----------



## Biggys

joe1991 said:


> She only has white spotted.
> 
> She does have a rather unique name haha. I always imagine someone with that type of name to be living out in the country in Texas in a little cottage. ;p


Ahh sorry dude, I just remember her having some assasain bugs in. :blush:


----------



## garlicpickle

joe1991 said:


> Has anyone seen any orange spotted assassin bugs for sale?


yeah here
Other Inverts


----------



## snowgoose

joe1991 said:


> She only has white spotted.
> 
> She does have a rather unique name haha. I always imagine someone with that type of name to be living out in the country in Texas in a little cottage. ;p


Graham has some available;

Other Inverts


----------



## Joe1991

garlicpickle said:


> yeah here
> Other Inverts





snowgoose said:


> Graham has some available;
> 
> Other Inverts


Top men! :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

joe1991 said:


> Top men! :2thumb:


Man and woman :whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle

joe1991 said:


> Top men! :2thumb:


last time I looked I was female :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Most likely :lol2:
> My baby GBB would win Cutest spider though
> 
> image


I think mine would win cutest spider. :flrt:


----------



## Joe1991

garlicpickle said:


> last time I looked I was female :lol2:


Apologies. :whistling2:

Typical, I find some cheap assassin bugs on here, go to send funds via paypal and my paypal is playing up!! Last 5 as well...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I think mine would win cutest spider. :flrt:


Aww Post a picture up then so we can decide 



joe1991 said:


> Apologies. :whistling2:
> 
> Typical, I find some cheap assassin bugs on here, go to send funds via paypal and my paypal is playing up!! Last 5 as well...


:lol2:

Just a little warning, he does seem to struggle to answer his phone and get back to Emails


----------



## Biggys

Why, do people insist on going through my stuff and taking what they want.....:bash:


----------



## vivalabam

Here's my little love muff. 










Look at that cute fat tiger bum, how could you say no.


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Here's my little love muff.
> 
> image
> 
> Look at that cute fat tiger bum, how could you say no.


would it be wrong if I said you have a lovely looking muff? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> would it be wrong if I said you have a lovely looking muff? :lol2:


I actually laughed so hard I made the OH jump. :lol2: 

Why thank you, I grew it myself. :no1:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> would it be wrong if I said you have a lovely looking muff? :lol2:


Just read through this I was like please nobody comment on that before me and you bloody did :gasp:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> Just read through this I was like please nobody comment on that before me and you bloody did :gasp:


lol sorry mate, you were just too slow :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> lol sorry mate, you were just too slow :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I was looking for my tortoise :gasp:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> I was looking for my tortoise :gasp:


it's a tortoise, it's not like it can run away :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> it's a tortoise, it's not like it can run away :lol2:


They are very fast when they have been in the sun, they are notorious escape artists :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> *Here's my little love muff. *
> 
> image
> 
> Look at that cute fat tiger bum, how could you say no.


No comment :whistling2:



snowgoose said:


> would it be wrong if I said you have a lovely looking muff? :lol2:


:lol2:



geckodelta said:


> I was looking for my tortoise :gasp:





snowgoose said:


> it's a tortoise, it's not like it can run away :lol2:


This ^^ :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> No comment :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^ :lol2:






It's just the fact she called it her love muff I mean come on! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> It's just the fact she called it her love muff I mean come on! :lol2:


 That is pretty much just asking for it, isn't it :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> That is pretty much just asking for it, isn't it :lol2:


Yes..... Yes it is :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Here's my little love muff.
> 
> image
> 
> Look at that cute fat tiger bum, how could you say no.


You post many pictures of you muff?
Haha ^ win ^ :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Yes..... Yes it is :lol2:


 :lol:

How are you anyway dude ?


----------



## geckodelta

geckodelta said:


> You post many pictures of your muff?
> Haha ^ win ^ :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Got there in the end :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Got there in the end :lol2:


 Your, otherwise it sounds like your calling viva a muff :lol:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Your, otherwise it sounds like your calling viva a muff :lol:


Haha I meant to put your :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Haha I meant to put your :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I know, I'm only messing with you :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Satuday needs to hurry up :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I know, I'm only messing with you :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Satuday needs to hurry up :lol2:


Haha not for me, I've got my gcses in a couple of weeks :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Haha not for me, I've got my gcses in a couple of weeks :gasp:


Same :shock:, you worried ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Same :shock:, you worried ?


Yes, because I haven't been to school in 3 years and I have done 0 hours of revision :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Yes, because I haven't been to school in 3 years and I have done 0 hours of revision :lol2:


Same :lol:

why haven't you been in school if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Same :lol:
> 
> why haven't you been in school if you don't mind me asking ?


Bullies :bash: got threw off a bridge and had my arm broken :whip: you? :lol2:


----------



## Darrell

geckodelta said:


> Bullies :bash: got threw off a bridge and had my arm broken :whip: you? :lol2:


:gasp: thats really bad mate i wasnt in school for most of upper school but that was thru my own doing being a idiot really lol but none should have to go through that man what :censor:


----------



## geckodelta

Darrell said:


> :gasp: thats really bad mate i wasnt in school for most of upper school but that was thru my own doing being a idiot really lol but none should have to go through that man what :censor:


Dw bout it mate :2thumb: was 3 years ago now I'm over it  besides I've had more time to concentrate on animals :lol2:


----------



## Joe1991

geckodelta said:


> Dw bout it mate :2thumb: was 3 years ago now I'm over it  besides I've had more time to concentrate on animals :lol2:


Don't let bullies hold you back. Go to school, do the best you can do and move on in life. College and uni > school. Life changes so much after school. No more kiddy squabbles.

Bullies are nothing. They are basically trash and will be trash for the rest of their lifes. While everyone has moved on and got nice jobs they will stilkl be their immature self doing nothing in life.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Bullies :bash: got threw off a bridge and had my arm broken :whip: you? :lol2:


Dude that is pretty Sh!t :bash:, I hope they got what they diserved : victory:.

I snapped my leg, and my knee cap ended up in the top of my thigh, 3 years of not being able to walk, I got off them last summer :no1:

then fell over and broke my collar bone about a week later :lol:

Good luck with your GCSE's though dude, what are you looking to do as a job ?


----------



## Darrell

geckodelta said:


> Dw bout it mate :2thumb: was 3 years ago now I'm over it  besides I've had more time to concentrate on animals :lol2:


 Good mate don't let it hold you back though, what do you want to do in the future i got my self into a animal based college and i love it there maybe thats something for you to look into if there is one in your area?



joe1991 said:


> Don't let bullies hold you back. Go to school, do the best you can do and move on in life. College and uni > school. Life changes so much after school. No more kiddy squabbles.
> 
> Bullies are nothing. They are basically trash and will be trash for the rest of their lifes. While everyone has moved on and got nice jobs they will stilkl be their immature self doing nothing in life.


I agree with everything you said there but even if the real world after school even in jobs you get :censor: that just want to spoil everyones lives and get on your nerves youll allways find bullys no matter how old you are it just gets less and less when ou leave school lol


Biggys said:


> Dude that is pretty Sh!t :bash:, I hope they got what they diserved : victory:.
> 
> I snapped my leg, and my knee cap ended up in the top of my thigh, 3 years of not being able to walk, I got off them last summer :no1:
> 
> then fell over and broke my collar bone about a week later :lol:
> 
> Good luck with your GCSE's though dude, *what are you looking to do as a job ?*


beat me to it :lol2:


----------



## Joe1991

Darrell said:


> Good mate don't let it hold you back though, what do you want to do in the future i got my self into a animal based college and i love it there maybe thats something for you to look into if there is one in your area?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with everything you said there but even if the real world after school even in jobs you get :censor: that just want to spoil everyones lives and get on your nerves youll allways find bullys no matter how old you are it just gets less and less when ou leave school lol
> 
> beat me to it :lol2:


Yeah, you get a lot of stuff that is a pain in the ass but it's also most of the stuff you just suck up and get on with. Now with bullying it's totally different.

Anyone who bullies people past secondary school age really needs to take a look at themselves.


----------



## Darrell

joe1991 said:


> Yeah, you get a lot of stuff that is a pain in the ass but it's also most of the stuff you just suck up and get on with. Now with bullying it's totally different.
> 
> Anyone who bullies people past secondary school age really needs to take a look at themselves.


 agreed lol but there are some sad people that would rather piss everyone off than enjoy there life for some reason.


----------



## Biggys

joe1991 said:


> Don't let bullies hold you back. Go to school, do the best you can do and move on in life. College and uni > school. Life changes so much after school. No more kiddy squabbles.
> 
> Bullies are nothing. They are basically trash and will be trash for the rest of their lifes. While everyone has moved on and got nice jobs they will stilkl be their immature self doing nothing in life.


This ^, where i live theres is a group of boys, they used to be my mate's, but they battered my sister, when I say battered they hospitalized her, I couldn't go and do anything about it as I was laid up in a bed, but that is all going to change now i'm off my crutches, but anyway back to my point, they are 18, and still sitting in the park on a night getting drunk and smoking weed, where as I got away from them and I have a 3 year apprenticeship, and my sister is a nursery teacher, Bullies are worthless scum, bet a pound to a piece of Sh!t, one on one they would piss their pants and run home, so as joe said, don't let them hold you down just keep bouncing back, and do the best you can in life 



Darrell said:


> beat me to it :lol2:


Like a ninja, I am :whistling2:



joe1991 said:


> Yeah, you get a lot of stuff that is a pain in the ass but it's also most of the stuff you just suck up and get on with. Now with bullying it's totally different.
> 
> Anyone who bullies people past secondary school age really needs to take a look at themselves.


Again I have to agree with this


----------



## vivalabam

Any one else feel lied to when silent crickets cherp?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Any one else feel lied to when silent crickets cherp?


Yus :devil:, Crix are evil, that's why i stick to roaches or locust , I had some black crickets once, and they were in a thin plastic box, they chewed their way out, a whole band new box of them, I got in so much trouble for that :lol2:


----------



## Joe1991

vivalabam said:


> Any one else feel lied to when silent crickets cherp?


I despise crickets! I recently remembered the worst part of the hobby after I went to buy my first box of crickets in 3 years.

I've only had them a few days and have already seen them around the house.

Fortunately, they are only small, so make no noise.


----------



## Darrell

vivalabam said:


> Any one else feel lied to when silent crickets cherp?


YES:bash: its even worse when theres only 1 or 2 in a whole tub of silents that make noise and it takes AGES to find the one thats making the noise its allways the last one you feed of!!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yus :devil:, Crix are evil, that's why i stick to roaches or locust , I had some black crickets once, and they were in a thin plastic box, they chewed their way out, a whole band new box of them, I got in so much trouble for that :lol2:


sorry guys back, thanks for all of your support :2thumb:
and i want to go to hadlow college but i dont think ima get the grades  
and yes kerry I do :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Fuzzmaster101

Sort of on-topic banter:

I just went to feed my brand new (shiny) B.auratum sling and it shot up the side of the container and onto the outside in the blink of an eye! Maybe it's an H.mac in disguise!


----------



## geckodelta

Fuzzmaster101 said:


> Sort of on-topic banter:
> 
> I just went to feed my brand new (shiny) B.auratum sling and it shot up the side of the container and onto the outside in the blink of an eye! Maybe it's an H.mac in disguise!


:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> sorry guys back, thanks for all of your support :2thumb:
> and i want to go to hadlow college but i dont think ima get the grades
> and yes kerry I do :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Welcome back, Couldn't you got back a year, I know it's kind of embarrasing, but why not ask if you could go back a year and learn all of your GSCE bits, and get your grades? 
Will also give you an extra year to save for college


----------



## Darrell

geckodelta said:


> sorry guys back, thanks for all of your support :2thumb:
> and i want to go to hadlow college but i dont think ima get the grades
> and yes kerry I do :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Is there not a lower level course you can start of at that doesnt need high grades, thats what i started of on because i didn't get any gcses either!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Welcome back, Couldn't you got back a year, I know it's kind of embarrasing, but why not ask if you could go back a year and learn all of your GSCE bits, and get your grades?
> Will also give you an extra year to save for college





Darrell said:


> Is there not a lower level course you can start of at that doesnt need high grades, thats what i started of on because i didn't get any gcses either!


^ these^ but i do go to school, im home educated on a like computer thing  Welcome to Interhigh School - A fresh approach to learning < see


----------



## Darrell

what will they think of next lol good idea though!


----------



## geckodelta

Darrell said:


> what will they think of next lol good idea though!


haha it is a good idea... there is a major flaw though.... me :Na_Na_Na_Na:
you can log in but then just play gta and watch some tv and i am too weak to resist that so i havnt learnt anything in a while :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> ^ these^ but i do go to school, im home educated on a like computer thing  Welcome to Interhigh School - A fresh approach to learning < see


 
That is pretty damn cool, but If i had to study on the comp, I would end up chatting to you guys after about 3 mins :lol:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> That is pretty damn cool, but If i had to study on the comp, I would end up chatting to you guys after about 3 mins :lol:


thats exactly what I do, that and play games :lol2:


----------



## Fuzzmaster101

geckodelta said:


> haha it is a good idea... there is a major flaw though.... me :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> you can log in but then just play gta and watch some tv and i am too weak to resist that so i havnt learnt anything in a while :gasp:


 College just wouldn't be worth doing without mates around! Although I'd have probably got better results without the distraction (and without the hot girls with short skirts wandering round my 6th form college to divert my attention). I can't work from home though like you say. I would actually get nothing done.


----------



## Darrell

geckodelta said:


> haha it is a good idea... there is a major flaw though.... me :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> you can log in but then just play gta and watch some tv and i am too weak to resist that so i havnt learnt anything in a while :gasp:


Haha i get ya mate


----------



## geckodelta

Fuzzmaster101 said:


> College just wouldn't be worth doing without mates around! Although I'd have probably got better results without the distraction (and without the hot girls with short skirts wandering round my 6th form college to divert my attention). I can't work from home though like you say. I would actually get nothing done.


I want hot six form girls :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Darrell said:


> Haha i get ya mate


:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Fuzzmaster101 said:


> *(and without the hot girls with short skirts wandering round my 6th form college to divert my attention).* .


:lol2:

We used to have a teacher she was about 21ish, that used to wear that sort of stuff she was hella hot, Me and my mates used to get detentions on purpose, we were only 12 :lol2:


----------



## Fuzzmaster101

When I was about 12 we had a student PE teacher come to do some work placement. She was smokin' hot! When we went swimming she placed a float between her legs to demonstrate to the class the technique then when she pulled it out she looked straight at me and my mate and made what I can only describe as an "I'm turned on by that" face at us! We couldn't believe our eyes. She obviously knew she was hot but looking back that was SO in-appropriate, but very enjoyable for us! :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Fuzzmaster101 said:


> When I was about 12 we had a student PE teacher come to do some work placement. She was smokin' hot! When we went swimming she placed a float between her legs to demonstrate to the class the technique then when she pulled it out she looked straight at me and my mate and made what I can only describe as an "I'm turned on by that" face at us! We couldn't believe our eyes. She obviously knew she was hot but looking back that was SO in-appropriate, but very enjoyable for us! :2thumb:


:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Anyway Guys, I'm off to bed now,

Night


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Anyway Guys, I'm off to bed now,
> 
> Night


night : victory:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yus :devil:, Crix are evil, that's why i stick to roaches or locust , I had some black crickets once, and they were in a thin plastic box, they chewed their way out, a whole band new box of them, I got in so much trouble for that :lol2:


Yeah when I move home I'm getting roaches, don't have much room for them here.  Yeah mine always end p escaping, I seriously hate them. >_< 



joe1991 said:


> I despise crickets! I recently remembered the worst part of the hobby after I went to buy my first box of crickets in 3 years.
> 
> I've only had them a few days and have already seen them around the house.
> 
> Fortunately, they are only small, so make no noise.


Haha yeah, I have a few boxes, I just hate the big one, it's why I like getting slings.  Small quieter crickets. 



Darrell said:


> YES:bash: its even worse when theres only 1 or 2 in a whole tub of silents that make noise and it takes AGES to find the one thats making the noise its allways the last one you feed of!!


LOL! Yeah I got about 4 males in there and not enough big Ts to feed them too.


----------



## Fuzzmaster101

I have completely got used to crix now. I have them in my bedroom and they chirp their tiny hearts out and I drift off to a peaceful sleep. I'd be great out in the Amazon Rainforest on a T gathering expedition. :2thumb:

I do, on the other hand, hate micros for feeding to slings. They get on my nerves the silly little things which is why I now use either crushed crix or chopped large mealworms. : victory:


----------



## Joe1991

Anyone know the most active Invert forum? (Or just Tarantula forum)

Preferably UK based so I can check out the classifieds.


----------



## vivalabam

Fuzzmaster101 said:


> I have completely got used to crix now. I have them in my bedroom and they chirp their tiny hearts out and I drift off to a peaceful sleep. I'd be great out in the Amazon Rainforest on a T gathering expedition. :2thumb:
> 
> I do, on the other hand, hate micros for feeding to slings. They get on my nerves the silly little things which is why I now use either crushed crix or chopped large mealworms. : victory:


Haha well it's ok for some. I'm weird I can sleep through a TV on full volume, but a bit of cherping I can't. :lol2:



joe1991 said:


> Anyone know the most active Invert forum? (Or just Tarantula forum)
> 
> Preferably UK based so I can check out the classifieds.


There's a classifieds on here which has a lot for sale...


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Haha well it's ok for some. I'm weird I can sleep through a TV on full volume, but a bit of cherping I can't. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a classifieds on here which has a lot for sale...


kerry... do something entertaining im bored :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mcluskyisms

joe1991 said:


> Anyone know the most active Invert forum? (Or just Tarantula forum)
> 
> Preferably UK based so I can check out the classifieds.


The Invert Classified section here is by far the busiest although Arachnophiles.co.uk also has a decent classified section.

: victory:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> kerry... do something entertaining im bored :Na_Na_Na_Na:


* balances a spoon on my nose* 8)


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> * balances a spoon on my nose* 8)


nice :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> nice :lol2:


Well I thought so. :lol2: How can you be bored, I thought you had an ipad.


----------



## Joe1991

mcluskyisms said:


> The Invert Classified section here is by far the busiest although Arachnophiles.co.uk also has a decent classified section.
> 
> : victory:


I would have thought a dedicated T forum would be busier. 

I will check that one out.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well I thought so. :lol2: How can you be bored, I thought you had an ipad.


i do but im listening to music on it and i want to talk to someone cause i have no friends :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> i do but im listening to music on it and i want to talk to someone cause i have no friends :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ha! See it's useless. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Afternoon all


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Ha! See it's useless. :whistling2:


its great :Na_Na_Na_Na: but it cant make up for loner ness :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Joe1991

Just dug out an old 2ft/1ft/1.5ft tall tank.

Ideas? :hmm:


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

geckodelta said:


> kerry... do something entertaining im bored :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Like what??? Dance, monkey girl, dance!!


----------



## vivalabam

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> Like what??? Dance, monkey girl, dance!!


Give me a few vodkas and I might. :whistling2:

My pokie just gave me a heart attack, it just jumped at the tweezers, no word of a lie, it jumped. Then it jumped back to it's hole, terrifying thing. :whip:


----------



## Brandan Smith

hehehe i got my new emp today straight out of box was fine housed it ect went to feed my snakes and one one the smaller ones about 2.5ft was under the paper so for some daft reason will mouse in hand i went to move her n bammm got me rate on palm of hand lol


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> hehehe i got my new emp today straight out of box was fine housed it ect went to feed my snakes and one one the smaller ones about 2.5ft was under the paper so for some daft reason will mouse in hand i went to move her n bammm got me rate on palm of hand lol


Ouch, I'm glad I don't keep snakes. :gasp:


----------



## Joe1991

Just ordered my first T in over 3 years - _Lasiodora parahybana_

I will be overrun by inverts in 3 weeks time.


----------



## vivalabam

Very nice choice. :flrt:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

You lot are such post whores! You're all 10% Bobby


----------



## Joe1991

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You lot are such post whores! You're all 10% Bobby


I can't help but open my mouth...


----------



## vivalabam

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You lot are such post whores! You're all 10% Bobby


It's off topic chat, we're talking off topic.


----------



## Brandan Smith

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You lot are such post whores! You're all 10% Bobby


:lol2::no1::no1:


----------



## mussyhill

*Im new and this is too funny*

Well i like to troll Facebook but i think the spider section is safe for now lol 

:devil:


----------



## Joe1991

mussyhill said:


> Well i like to troll Facebook but i think the spider section is safe for now lol
> 
> :devil:


Explain.


----------



## geckodelta

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You lot are such post whores! You're all 10% Bobby


I would like to think I'm more like 25% bobby :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

gecko stop spamming 24/7


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> gecko stop spamming 24/7


I haven't posted for hours, and this is an off topic thread


----------



## Brandan Smith

dont start bullying me on facebook now 
wheres your lass anyway where ever u r viva not normally far away


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> dont start bullying me on facebook now
> wheres your lass anyway where ever u r viva not normally far away


He's joking about Facebook btw :Na_Na_Na_Na: just so this doesn't look bad haha
Oh and I know she's obviously stalking me :gasp: haha


----------



## Brandan Smith

must be lol or trying to make me jelous i think lol


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> must be lol or trying to make me jelous i think lol


I'm not sure..... We need confirmation :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

yep we do thinnk shes playing us off tbh


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> yep we do thinnk shes playing us off tbh


Well she has a bf so maybe she is stalking neither of us :gasp: haha


----------



## vivalabam

I'm stalking you both, guess the secret is up now.  I'm watching a film, centurians or something, it's crap so I got bored and came on here.


----------



## Brandan Smith

new gob would be on soon haha


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'm stalking you both, guess the secret is up now.  I'm watching a film, centurians or something, it's crap so I got bored and came on here.


But your stalking me more right? :Na_Na_Na_Na: haha and good now I have someone to talk to XD xx


----------



## Brandan Smith

yeah i find you boring and viva is just a usual blonde so ive heard hahaha


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> new gob would be on soon haha


Gob?! That's worse than blondie. :whip:



geckodelta said:


> But your stalking me more right? :Na_Na_Na_Na: haha and good now I have someone to talk to XD xx


Erm... Yeah sure. :whistling2: Haha Shandy not good enough?


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> yeah i find you boring and viva is just a usual blonde so ive heard hahaha


:gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> yeah i find you boring and viva is just a usual blonde so ive heard hahaha


Well no one has actually met me to know, so ner. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> yeah i find you boring and viva is just a usual blonde so ive heard hahaha





vivalabam said:


> Gob?! That's worse than blondie. :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> Erm... Yeah sure. :whistling2: Haha Shandy not good enough?


He's stopped talking to me on fb :whip:

And :gasp: I thought you was stalking me more, now I'm sad :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith

hahaha who would want t  lol


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> He's stopped talking to me on fb :whip:
> 
> And :gasp: I thought you was stalking me more, now I'm sad :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well he's just crap, let's blank him and have a party all to ourselves.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well he's just crap, let's blank him and have a party all to ourselves.


Hahaha you bringing the vodka? :no1: 


actually bring the vodka..... I'm begging you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith

told u tryin to make me jelous worse type of attencion seeking


----------



## Brandan Smith

ill bring the fun cs u two have the charisma of two bannanas


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> ill bring the fun cs u two have the charisma of two bannanas


I'm fun :Na_Na_Na_Na: and kerrys from Essex..... She must be fun? :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

fun *cough* translated to easy lol thts wa u tryin t say lol


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> fun *cough* translated to easy lol thts wa u tryin t say lol


Nope.... I can't say that.... I don't know what it means I'm only little :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

he did viva il stick up for u cocker


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> he did viva il stick up for u cocker


:lol2: if you say so :whistling2: I just meant people from Essex know how to party :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith

how would you no you only little


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> how would you no you only little


I spend a lot of time in Essex :2thumb:


----------



## Brandan Smith

why
....


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> why
> ....


I live there/on the border :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith

the name says it all es-sex


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> the name says it all es-sex


Nah..... I'm frigid :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

lol ive gone past carin lol


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> lol ive gone past carin lol


:lol2: I won haha do I get a prize. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith

im bit peev'ed of hate it when u like sumone they not interested then you get rate pally with there mates and meet someone else who you like and then they wont leave you alone


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Hahaha you bringing the vodka? :no1:
> 
> 
> actually bring the vodka..... I'm begging you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah why not, I got a litre waiting at home for me on Saturday. :mf_dribble:



geckodelta said:


> I'm fun :Na_Na_Na_Na: and kerrys from Essex..... She must be fun? :lol2:


I am very fun. :no1: 



geckodelta said:


> :lol2: if you say so :whistling2: I just meant people from Essex know how to party :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I do know how to party, I'm always the first in and the last out. :whistling2:


----------



## Stelios

vivalabam said:


> I'm always the first in and the last out. :whistling2:


Were you a Green Jacket? Cellar Et Audax lol


----------



## vivalabam

Stelios said:


> Were you a Green Jacket? Cellar Et Audax lol


Haha I don't wear jackets. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah why not, I got a litre waiting at home for me on Saturday. :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very fun. :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> I do know how to party, I'm always the first in and the last out. :whistling2:


Epicness is all I have to say to the above replys :lol2:


----------



## Joe1991

Just gave my G. _rosea's_ tank a makeover.

Just been checking out the spider shop for when I get pain next week. It's so hard to not buy everything.


----------



## vivalabam

joe1991 said:


> Just gave my G. _rosea's_ tank a makeover.
> 
> Just been checking out the spider shop for when I get pain next week. It's so hard to not buy everything.


I know I have that trouble, I end up buying loads. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

Evening guys and girls, how is everyone today ?


----------



## vivalabam

I'm happy I'm back home! :no1:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'm happy I'm back home! :no1:


 Thats good to hear, been up to much today ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Thats good to hear, been up to much today ?


Travelling, that's it. It takes ages to get here, we left at 2. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Travelling, that's it. It takes ages to get here, we left at 2. :lol2:


 :gasp: I bet you were so bored :lol2:


----------



## bug guy22

my fire belly toads r matin':blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :gasp: I bet you were so bored :lol2:


Well I was playing on my DS, then the OH decided to be an idiot and broke it, so I was reading a book. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

bug guy22 said:


> my fire belly toads r matin':blush:


:lol2:

Should be expecting some spawn soon then


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Well I was playing on my DS, then the OH decided to be an idiot and broke it, so I was reading a book. :lol2:


Aww..that sucks , sweet I haven't read a normal book in ages, only read reptile books and T books *nom*...:lol2:

WTF Now* :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

bug guy22 said:


> my fire belly toads r matin':blush:


Whoot whoot. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> Aww..that sucks , sweet I haven't read a normal book in ages, only read reptile books and T books *nom*...:lol2:
> 
> WTF Now* :lol2:


Well I only really Darren Shan books, he writes for teenagers but they are so good. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Well I only really Darren Shan books, he writes for teenagers but they are so good. :lol2:


Sweet , does he write fiction ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Sweet , does he write fiction ?


Yeah it's really good. :flrt: About vampires and stuff, but fighting, not the lovey dovey crap.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah it's really good. :flrt: About vampires and stuff, but fighting, not the lovey dovey crap.


 Ahh cool, bit like being human ??


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Ahh cool, bit like being human ??


I've never seen that. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I've never seen that. :blush:


:lol2:

I had never seen it, but it was on once after family guy, so i thought Meh, I'll see what it's like, It's really good, If you like those books i like you will like that show : victory:, Plus one of the Female actors was fit :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I've never seen that. :blush:


I'm back XD and you need to watch being human.... It's awesome


----------



## geckodelta

Oh and viva now yo ur back in Essex I suspect you will want to meet me :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Oh and viva now yo ur back in Essex I suspect you will want to meet me :whistling2:


I won't have any time.  I'm going out tomorrow day and night and having a family barbecue on Sunday. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I won't have any time.  I'm going out tomorrow day and night and having a family barbecue on Sunday. :lol2:


Damn it all of my hopes have been doused :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> I won't have any time.  I'm going out tomorrow day and night and having a family barbecue on Sunday. :lol2:


 
Hope it's a indoor BBQ Bam, gonna tip down the weekend :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Damn it all of my hopes have been doused :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha sorry about that. :lol2:



Colosseum said:


> Hope it's a indoor BBQ Bam, gonna tip down the weekend :gasp:


It's not, I'm not cooking so har har at who ever is cooking. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Haha sorry about that. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not, I'm not cooking so har har at who ever is cooking. :lol2:


I thought you would want to meet me bam  :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

It's wenching it down here in the shire


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> It's wenching it down here in the shire


which shire it isn't where I am :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I thought you would want to meet me bam  :lol2:


Well I will when I get some time too spare!



Colosseum said:


> It's wenching it down here in the shire


Ah right, it's not here yet.  It's just my luck as well. >_<


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well I will when I get some time too spare!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah right, it's not here yet.  It's just my luck as well. >_<


Haha ok.... I'm a nice person really :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

geckodelta said:


> Haha ok.... I'm a nice person really :lol2:


I'm all shy and everything :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Colosseum

Biggys said:


> which shire it isn't where I am :lol2:


Wilt :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Wilt :lol2:


 That will be why then :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Few flashes of lightning earlier but now heavy rain


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Haha ok.... I'm a nice person really :lol2:


Haha yeah I'm sure you are.  



geckodelta said:


> I'm all shy and everything :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah me too. :blush:


----------



## Joe1991

Evening...


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Haha yeah I'm sure you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah me too. :blush:


Im not a Chav
XD promise :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Internet Down???*

Is you guys' internets working ok's like???






:hmm:​


----------



## Biggys

Snake Turban, It's how us kids roll now :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> Is you guys' internets working ok's like???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm:​


:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> Snake Turban, It's how us kids roll now :lol2:


Double :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Double :lol2:


Haha :lol2:


----------



## Joe1991

mcluskyisms said:


> Is you guys' internets working ok's like???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm:​


So, how long until you become an Invert section mod?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Haha :lol2:


Haha Tyler you got msn?

Ps: I hope to god I gotnyour name right :lol2:


----------



## Christie&Spence

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> Snake Turban, It's how us kids roll now :lol2:


This deserves a :rotfl:..... Feel privileged coz I had too scroll through to find that. Brings a whole new meaning to pimp my turban :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Christie&Spence said:


> This deserves a :rotfl:..... Feel privileged coz I had too scroll through to find that. Brings a whole new meaning to pimp my turban :whistling2:


:lol2::lol2: 
I do feel very privileged :flrt:.


----------



## mcluskyisms

joe1991 said:


> So, how long until you become an Invert section mod?


Haha










I don't think I would fancy it to be honest.


----------



## Joe1991

mcluskyisms said:


> Haha
> 
> image
> 
> I don't think I would fancy it to be honest.


I think you would make a great mod.

What online shops do you get your inverts from? I love the spider shop for the T's, but he doesn't have much of a selection of other inverts.


----------



## mcluskyisms

TSS is always top for tarantulas IMO although *BugzUK* aren't to be sniffed at either. They have quite a good selection of various inverts.
*Virginia Cheeseman* is another one with a decent selection although I haven't used her as of yet as I find her pricing, information and sizes etc. an issue.


----------



## Joe1991

mcluskyisms said:


> TSS is always top for tarantulas IMO although *BugzUK* aren't to be sniffed at either. They have quite a good selection of various inverts.
> *Virginia Cheeseman* is another one with a decent selection although I haven't used her as of yet as I find her pricing, information and sizes etc. an issue.


It says on bugzuk that the last time they posted within the UK was december of last year. haha


----------



## mcluskyisms

joe1991 said:


> It says on bugzuk that the last time they posted within the UK was december of last year. haha


Hmmm, that cant be right. I know a few people who have bought stuff off Martin since. Maybe he needs to get someone to update it for him.


----------



## Brandan Smith

how is everyone ?


----------



## Stelios

Shandy said:


> how is everyone ?


All good ta, nice sig' but didn't any one ever tell you not to believe every thing that your mum told you?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith

haha good my mum dint yours did :/


----------



## Stelios

Shandy said:


> haha good my mum dint yours did :/


Er have you seen my mum you dirty bugger


----------



## Brandan Smith

lol what can i say theres enough to go around hahaha


----------



## vivalabam

Whoo it's my birthday, I'm 21. :no1:


----------



## Brandan Smith

happy bday viva xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

vivalabam said:


> Whoo it's my birthday, I'm 21. :no1:


I see you're not trying to bring any attention to it


----------



## Brandan Smith

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I see you're not trying to bring any attention to it


 hahahaha :notworthy:


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

Happy birthday viva.


----------



## Biggys

Happy Birthday Viva


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Whoo it's my birthday, I'm 21. :no1:


Happy birthday  have a good one xxxx


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> happy bday viva xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Wow many xx's :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Thanks everyone. :no1:

And screw you Tim I'm excited. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Thanks everyone. :no1:
> 
> And screw you Tim I'm excited. :lol2:


:lol2: I'm really tempted to buy you a sling off tss but I haven't got any money :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith

hahaha i dunt think i got anything i want to get rid of aat the moment lol


----------



## nick19

happy birthday viva not much older than me roll on september 1st


----------



## Biggys

When into the petshop to pick up my orb weaver to find out she had died 

I have been reading up about king baboons so got a XL juvie:flrt:
and a P. penderseni :flrt:

Now for the fun of rehousing them :gasp::blush:


----------



## Brandan Smith

pics!


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> pics!


Let me just recover from one heart attack first:lol2:

King baboon, fine, gentle nudge shot into new house and under the cork

Pokie, Fine, then OMFG RUN RUN RUN, dives into the bath, Swam, WTF I didn't know they could swim, run up the side of the bath, on to the corner, like a mini face off, I moved the tub behind it and gave it a gentle prod it shoots into it's new home,

Pokies are F***ing scarey, give me a 100 king baboons to do anyday, but pokies, they are pure evil :lol2:

BTW king baboon is called, Lucifer...
Pokie, is called Gizmo 

:flrt:


----------



## Brandan Smith

hahaha i find with pokies just let them run they cant run far lol


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> hahaha i find with pokies just let them run they cant run far lol


I wasn't giving this little git any chance to get out, If it had escaped I would probably have to get rid of my collection


----------



## Brandan Smith

ive never had any problems with pokies only t that gave me abit of a problem was my c.marshelli


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> ive never had any problems with pokies only t that gave me abit of a problem was my c.marshelli


Horned baboon ?

And your lucky then :lol2:, Right i'm going to try and get a few pictures for you


----------



## Brandan Smith

good lad


----------



## geckodelta

Lol I want pics :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

This Is Lucifer :flrt:











And this Is Gizmo :devil:












:flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> This Is Lucifer :flrt:
> image
> 
> 
> 
> And this Is Gizmo :devil:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> :flrt:




Awwwwwww :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Awwwwwww :flrt:


They are epicly cute aren't they :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> They are epicly cute aren't they :flrt:


Muchly :mf_dribble:


----------



## Brandan Smith

gratz on the new additions very nice


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> gratz on the new additions very nice


Thanks mate


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: I'm really tempted to buy you a sling off tss but I haven't got any money :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Awww, that's a really nice thought. :flrt:



nick19 said:


> happy birthday viva not much older than me roll on september 1st


Thanks. :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Biggys said:


> When into the petshop to pick up my orb weaver to find out she had died
> 
> I have been reading up about king baboons so got a XL juvie:flrt:
> and a P. penderseni :flrt:
> 
> Now for the fun of rehousing them :gasp::blush:


OMG you're speeding through Ts, you only got your first a couple of months back, you're getting worse than me. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> Let me just recover from one heart attack first:lol2:
> 
> King baboon, fine, gentle nudge shot into new house and under the cork
> 
> Pokie, Fine, then OMFG RUN RUN RUN, dives into the bath, Swam, WTF I didn't know they could swim, run up the side of the bath, on to the corner, like a mini face off, I moved the tub behind it and gave it a gentle prod it shoots into it's new home,
> 
> Pokies are F***ing scarey, give me a 100 king baboons to do anyday, but pokies, they are pure evil :lol2:
> 
> BTW king baboon is called, Lucifer...
> Pokie, is called Gizmo
> 
> :flrt:


Yeah pokies are a nightmare, sounds a lot like my experience of rehoming my first pokie, now you just got to deal with it every time you open the lid. Mine still jumps our at me, and yes, they can jump. :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Awww, that's a really nice thought. :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you're speeding through Ts, you only got your first a couple of months back, you're getting worse than me. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah pokies are a nightmare, sounds a lot like my experience of rehoming my first pokie, now you just got to deal with it every time you open the lid. Mine still jumps our at me, and yes, they can jump. :whip:




I will if I can get the money  I'm thinking GBB? :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

I'm drunk and off to get drunker! Whoo for being 21!


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I'm drunk and off to get drunker! Whoo for being 21!


You're not drunk, you can still spell. lol


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> OMG you're speeding through Ts, you only got your first a couple of months back, you're getting worse than me. :lol2:


I know lol, Only a few more until my current list is complete, but no doubt that will be added to :blush:





vivalabam said:


> Yeah pokies are a nightmare, sounds a lot like my experience of rehoming my first pokie, now you just got to deal with it every time you open the lid. Mine still jumps our at me, and yes, they can jump. :whip:


And I thought my Fun was over :lol2:

I have to admit it was quite funny to see it scatter about it's new house, :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I will if I can get the money  I'm thinking GBB? :2thumb:


Aww, I love GBBs. :flrt:



snowgoose said:


> You're not drunk, you can still spell. lol


I did get a little drunk... Well... It ended up in paramedics being called. :blush:



Biggys said:


> I know lol, Only a few more until my current list is complete, but no doubt that will be added to :blush:
> 
> 
> And I thought my Fun was over :lol2:
> 
> I have to admit it was quite funny to see it scatter about it's new house, :flrt:


Haha nope, there's much more in store, gotta love pokies.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Aww, I love GBBs. :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> *I did get a little drunk... Well... It ended up in paramedics being called. :blush:*
> 
> 
> 
> Haha nope, there's much more in store, gotta love pokies.


Sounds like fun :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I did get a little drunk... Well... It ended up in paramedics being called. :blush:


Now that is what you call a party :lol:





vivalabam said:


> Haha nope, there's much more in store, gotta love pokies.


I'm looking forward to it :whistling2:

And my King baboon has gone to ground . but has dug up against the side so I can see her :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Now that is what you call a party :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to it :whistling2:
> 
> And my King baboon has gone to ground . but has dug up against the side so I can see her :flrt:


Last time you will see her for a while :Na_Na_Na_Na: I'm sure she will let you know when she wants a bigger house though :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Yeah once she has buried that's it. Mine never comes out, she goes to the entrance of her burrow for food or when changing her burrow, but she never actually leaves. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Last time you will see her for a while :Na_Na_Na_Na: I'm sure she will let you know when she wants a bigger house though :lol2:


She is up against the side so I can still see her :flrt:

but it should be cool when she grows XD


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah once she has buried that's it. Mine never comes out, she goes to the entrance of her burrow for food or when changing her burrow, but she never actually leaves. :lol2:


Aww :lol2:, how big is yours just out of interest viva ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Aww :lol2:, how big is yours just out of interest viva ?


She's about 6 inches. :flrt:


----------



## Brandan Smith

well i ventured out of the inverts and spiders today dont think ill do it agen haha


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> well i ventured out of the inverts and spiders today dont think ill do it agen haha


Why not, what happened?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

vivalabam said:


> She's about 6 inches. :flrt:


Mine too :whistling2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

vivalabam said:


> Why not, what happened?


they all bullys hahaha


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> they all bullys hahaha


Very true. :whistling2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

its badd


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> She's about 6 inches. :flrt:


Aww, thats awesome 



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Mine too :whistling2:


:lol2:

Oh Tim I had a Nephilia spp. reserved at a shop, but it died before I picked it up, was gutted, had been looking for one for ages :bash:


----------



## geckodelta

Hey guys :2thumb:


----------



## Brandan Smith

hi mate


----------



## vivalabam

Hello. :welcome:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Hey guys :2thumb:


Heya dude


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> hi mate





Biggys said:


> Heya dude


Wow three hellos I fell loved :flrt: I havnt spoken to any of you guys for like a whole 2 days :gasp: except I kinda spoke to Tyler earlier :lol2: had err another revision weekend :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Hello. :welcome:


Sozzles for some reason it didn't want to quote your hello :lol2: :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Wow three hellos I fell loved :flrt: I havnt spoken to any of you guys for like a whole 2 days :gasp: except I kinda spoke to Tyler earlier :lol2: had err another revision weekend :lol2:


Wait how do you know my name :lol2:

Having fun revising ? :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Wait how do you know my name :lol2:
> 
> Having fun revising ? :whistling2:


Psychic :lol2:
And yes thanks, what you been up to lately? :2thumb:


----------



## norfendz

can anyone i.d this?









p.s better late than never biggys lol


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Psychic :lol2:
> And yes thanks, what you been u to lately? :2thumb:


Sweet :lol2:, Not alot really mate, just rehousing my inverts, mountain biking, and falling off skateboards :blush:, Apart from revising been up to much yourself ?


----------



## geckodelta

norfendz said:


> can anyone i.d this?
> image
> 
> p.s better late than never biggys lol


G. Chipmunkier... Do you know who this belongs to?.. Ive been after one for a while :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

norfendz said:


> can anyone i.d this?
> image
> 
> p.s better late than never biggys lol


:no1:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Sweet :lol2:, Not alot really mate, just rehousing my inverts, mountain biking, and falling off skateboards :blush:, Apart from revising been up to much yourself ?


Nah I'm sure you have told me it before or something :whistling2:
And that sounds awesome... and kayaking mainly :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Nah I'm sure youbhave toldmeit before or something :whistling2:
> And that sounds awesome and kayaking mainly :2thumb:


I probably have TBH :lol2:, and sweet Kayaking XD, white water or just a lake ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I probably have TBH :lol2:, and sweet Kayaking XD, white water or just a lake ?


Just a lake right now, and meridians pool :2thumb: no White water near me At the moment :bash:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Just a lake right now, and meridians pool :2thumb: no White water near me At the moment :bash:


Ahh that's cool , I have done Canoeing, but never got on with the kayak, I spose I liked the thought of being able to get straight out of the canoe if it capsized :lol2:.


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Ahh that's cool , I have done Canoeing, but never got on with the kayak, I spose I liked the thought of being able to get straight out of the canoe if it capsized :lol2:.


Lol, nah you will slip right out of a kayak aslong as you don't have a spraydeck on :lol2: I'm an instructor at my local waterspouts centre and lake so I get to go out most days :2thumb: i love it XD had to take out my first class ever class with just me teaching the other day.. I was so nervous :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Lol, nah you will slip right out of a kayak aslong as you don't have a spraydeck on :lol2: I'm an instructor at my local waterspouts centre and lake so I get to go out most days :2thumb:Ninlove it XD had to take out my first class ever class with just me teaching the other day.. I was so nervous :lol2:


 Dude that is awesome :notworthy:

is there fish in the lake ?, I would end up fishing off my kayak :lol:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Dude that is awesome :notworthy:
> 
> is there fish in the lake ?, I would end up fishing off my kayak :lol:


Perch and carp I think :2thumb: and quite a few released terrapins apparently ive yet to see one though :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Perch and carp I think :2thumb: and quite a few released terrapins apparently iveyet to see one though :lol2:


Carp, thats me sorted :lol2:

Oo that's cool, try to catch one


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Carp, thats me sorted :lol2:
> 
> Oo that's cool, try to catch one


Haha and If I saw one I'm sure I would be the first to jump in to try to catch it :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Haha and If I saw one I'm sure I would be the first to jump in to try to catch it :lol2:


 :lol2:, watch your fingers though dude :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :lol2:, watch your fingers though dude :Na_Na_Na_Na:


The amount of times I've nearly had my fingers bitten of by turtles :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> The amount of times I've nearly had my fingers bitten of by turtles :lol2:


 :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :lol2:


Ima just gonna say.... I love your sig :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Ima just gonna say.... I love your sig :lol2:


Thanks mate , your is Cool too :notworthy:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Thanks mate , your is Cool too :notworthy:


Did you Make yours? Or did you get that very kind woman to make it for you? :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Did you Make yours? Or did you get that very kind woman to make it for you? :2thumb:


I made my own, but that womans Sigs are Bloody awesome


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I made my own, but that womans Sigs are Bloody awesome


It looks great :2thumb: and I asked her to make mine :no1: very kind woman indeed :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> It looks great :2thumb: and I asked her to make mine :no1: very kind woman indeed :2thumb:


Thanks mate , I offered the same service about 6 months ago but no one was interested, She is a hell of alot better than me though :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Thanks mate , I offered the same service about 6 months ago but no one was interested, She is a hell of alot better than me though :lol2:


I never saw it :lol2: I wasn't very active back then though... I've been a bit of a post whore since :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I never saw it :lol2: I wasn't very active back then though... I've been a bit of a post whore since :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

geckodelta said:


> I never saw it :lol2: I wasn't very active back then though... I've been a bit of a post whore since :lol2:





Biggys said:


> :lol2:


I'm ashamed :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I'm ashamed :lol2:


 Meh you'll get over it :lol2:, I'm the same :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Meh you'll get over it :lol2:, I'm the same :blush:


I come on here to help where I can and chat to people get on with yet me and viva get a lot of stick for chatting


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I come on here to help where I can and chat to people get on with yet me and viva get a lot of stick for chatting


Well tell them to STFU:whip:

So what if you want to talk, the amount of BS that gets talked through out this forum is unbeleiveable, a few more people doing isn't going to matter :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Well tell them to STFU:whip:
> 
> So what if you want to talk, the amount of BS that gets talked through out this forum is unbeleiveable, a few more people doing isn't going to matter :lol2:


:lol2: I think aslong as we stay in off topic were not hurting anyone... I used to post a lot of things that helped people but viva led me astray :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: I think aslong as we stay in off topic were not hurting anyone... *I used to post a lot of things that helped people but viva led me astray :whistling2:*


I can beleive that..

and viva If you see this, Geckodelta made me do it :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I can beleive that..
> 
> and viva If you see this, Geckodelta made me do it :whistling2:


I didn't he made me say you led me astray :whistling2: to be fair I'm pretty sure I led viva astray :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I didn't he made me say you led me astray :whistling2: to be fair I'm pretty sure I led viva astray :lol2:


:lol2:

Little Gizmo just ate her first cricket


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Little Gizmo just ate her first cricket


Awwwww I love slings :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I come on here to help where I can and chat to people get on with yet me and viva get a lot of stick for chatting


We do, It's the off topic chat and we get stick for chatting, but if we went onto the off topic forum and posted all day like some of them then no one would batt an eye lid. 



geckodelta said:


> :lol2: I think aslong as we stay in off topic were not hurting anyone... I used to post a lot of things that helped people but viva led me astray :whistling2:


Hey what?  I'm always helping people, I'm a good forum member. 8)



geckodelta said:


> I didn't he made me say you led me astray :whistling2: to be fair I'm pretty sure I led viva astray :lol2:


You did, I never used to go off topic before you came along. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Awwwww I love slings :flrt:


 Same, I still think I need to get some Adult T's :whistling2:

Atm I have 1 a. avicularia, M. rombustum, as adults, 

then I have, a GBB, curley haired, Tapi, P. Penderseni, and a king baboon as slings..

I have been looking for an adult Curley haired for ages, but can't find one , but TBH I think now I have some more "advance" spp, I'll probably look to get something abit more Feisty :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> We do, It's the off topic chat and we get stick for chatting, but if we went onto the off topic forum and posted all day like some of them then no one would batt an eye lid.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey what?  I'm always helping people, I'm a good forum member. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> You did, I never used to go off topic before you came along. :lol2:


It's because you love me? :Na_Na_Na_Na: yep that's the reason ima go with :whistling2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Y did shandy get banned who got power happy?


----------



## Biggys

jaykickboxer said:


> Y did shandy get banned who got power happy?


Not sure, I didn't know he had been banned mate :hmm:,


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Same, I still think I need to get some Adult T's :whistling2:
> 
> Atm I have 1 a. avicularia, M. rombustum, as adults,
> 
> then I have, a GBB, curley haired, Tapi, P. Penderseni, and a king baboon as slings..
> 
> I have been looking for an adult Curley haired for ages, but can't find one , but TBH I think now I have some more "advance" spp, I'll probably look to get something abit more Feisty :lol2:


Nah slings are awesome :mf_dribble: you get to watch em grow! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Nah slings are awesome :mf_dribble: you get to watch em grow! :lol2:


They are awesome and I do love watching them grow, but It would be nice to have a few more adult T's, also I just remembered my M. rombustum, is only a juvi :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> It's because you love me? :Na_Na_Na_Na: yep that's the reason ima go with :whistling2:


Hmmm. :whistling2:



jaykickboxer said:


> Y did shandy get banned who got power happy?


He got banned?  I didn't know.


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> They are awesome and I do love watching them grow, but It would be nice to have a few more adult T's, also I just remembered my M. rombustum, is only a juvi :lol2:


Lol get a good old AF rufuilata they are big and beautiful :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Hmmm. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> He got banned?  I didn't know.


Ima take that as a yes :Na_Na_Na_Na: and I think it might have been something t do with what went down in 18+ :/


----------



## Paul c 1

Biggys said:


> Same, I still think I need to get some Adult T's :whistling2:
> 
> Atm I have 1 a. avicularia, M. rombustum, as adults,
> 
> then I have, a GBB, curley haired, Tapi, P. Penderseni, and a king baboon as slings..
> 
> I have been looking for an adult Curley haired for ages, but can't find one , but TBH I think now I have some more "advance" spp, I'll probably look to get something abit more Feisty :lol2:


I'd hang on to the 'M.robustum', they don't often come up for sale often over here.

In fact i'm kind of jealous you've got one and I don't!
-P


----------



## jaykickboxer

geckodelta said:


> Ima take that as a yes :Na_Na_Na_Na: and I think it might have been something t do with what went down in 18+ :/


gonna have a looksy could only b temp


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Ima take that as a yes :Na_Na_Na_Na: and I think it might have been something t do with what went down in 18+ :/


Ah right ok then, I'm guessing he got into an argument or something?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Lol get a good old AF rufuilata they are big and beautiful :flrt:


 Ooo. :flrt:

I'm also thinking a AF regalis, or OBT, or H. mac, This Is you guys fault, every time I see your pictures I think Hmm, do i have the room :whistling2:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Paul c 1 said:


> I'd hang on to the 'M.robustum', they don't often come up for sale often over here.
> 
> In fact i'm kind of jealous you've got one and I don't!
> -P


 
Oh, don't worry that is being gaurded with my life :lol2:

I'll keep an eye out for you, as the guy in the shop, only has about 15 T's out front, once one gets sold he moves the next one out, I'll ask him if he has anymore out back, i'll drop you a PM if he does : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Ah right ok then, I'm guessing he got into an argument or something?


Kinda, I'll pm you : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Ooo. :flrt:
> 
> I'm also thinking a AF regalis, or OBT, or H. mac, This Is you guys fault, every time I see your pictures I think Hmm, do i have the room :whistling2:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


H. Macs are beautiful but they a soo fast :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Biggys said:


> Oh, don't worry that is being gaurded with my life :lol2:
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for you, as the guy in the shop, only has about 15 T's out front, once one gets sold he moves the next one out, I'll ask him if he has anymore out back, i'll drop you a PM if he does : victory:


i got a adult male and female
anyways cant find the shandy thing?


----------



## Paul c 1

Biggys said:


> Oh, don't worry that is being gaurded with my life :lol2:
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for you, as the guy in the shop, only has about 15 T's out front, once one gets sold he moves the next one out, I'll ask him if he has anymore out back, i'll drop you a PM if he does : victory:


That's very decent of you! cheers pal.
-P


----------



## Biggys

jaykickboxer said:


> i got a adult male and female
> anyways cant find the shandy thing?


Ooo, sweet, you looking to breed them ?



Paul c 1 said:


> That's very decent of you! cheers pal.
> -P


No worries mate


----------



## geckodelta

jaykickboxer said:


> i got a adult male and female
> anyways cant find the shandy thing?


May well have been deleted it's a shame shandy's been banned again


----------



## jaykickboxer

Biggys said:


> Ooo, sweet, you looking to breed them ?
> 
> 
> 
> No worries mate


yeh the males mature just waiting ok the female molting


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> May well have been deleted it's a shame shandy's been banned again


Yeah it is, although we don't know what's happened, maybe we should facebook him.


----------



## Biggys

jaykickboxer said:


> yeh the males mature just waiting ok the female molting


 Awesome. I hope it pays off for you mate, would be nice to see some more over here,


Also, are flagstaff Tarantulas rare ?


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: I think aslong as we stay in off topic were not hurting anyone... I used to post a lot of things that helped people but viva led me astray :whistling2:





Biggys said:


> I can beleive that..
> 
> That i can believe lol


----------



## Paul c 1

Biggys said:


> Awesome. I hope it pays off for you mate, would be nice to see some more over here,
> 
> 
> Also, are flagstaff Tarantulas rare ?


 
The Aphonopelma sp. "Flagstaff" are just thought to be and most probably are regional variants of Aphonopelma chalcodes.
-P


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah it is, although we don't know what's happened, maybe we should facebook him.


A yes that's a good idea :lol2: you need to get msn then we could have group convos :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> Biggys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can beleive that..
> 
> That i can believe lol
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul c 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Aphonopelma sp. "Flagstaff" are just thought to be and most probably are regional variants of Aphonopelma chalcodes.
> -P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh, I just haven't seen any for sale before, and I'm not paying 60quid for it either :devil:
Click to expand...


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> A yes that's a good idea :lol2: you need to get msn then we could have group convos :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha yeah I probably should, it's too complicated for me though... I can't download it. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Haha yeah I probably should, it's too complicated for me though... I can't download it. :blush:


You just google msn download and then click download :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> You just google msn download and then click download :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I've tried, I used to be able to do it, but I've apparently got dumb in my old age.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I've tried, I used to be able to do it, but I've apparently got dumb in my old age.


I could have sworn it was impossible not to be able to download it


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I could have sworn it was impossible not to be able to download it


Well apparently not. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Well apparently not. :blush:


Don't worry viva, i struggled with it to :lol:, in the end I had to use a step by step, youtube walkthrough :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well apparently not. :blush:


Awww don't worry viva :lol2: and pick a sling from TSS


----------



## jaykickboxer

I rehpused one of my obts today that was eventful its mental so close to getting nailed il have to get some live up of Mr angry during the move when I get a chance


----------



## geckodelta

jaykickboxer said:


> I rehpused one of my obts today that was eventful its mental so close to getting nailed il have to get some live up of Mr angry during the move when I get a chance


Obt's and I don't get on :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Awww don't worry viva :lol2: and pick a sling from TSS


Dude I have to say, that is one of the nicest things I have seen on this forum, top man : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Dude I have to say, that is one of the nicest things I have seen on this forum, top man : victory:


Thanks, I will do the same for you on your bday mate : victory:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Thanks, I will do the same for you on your bday mate : victory:


Thank you, but I can't let you do that dude,


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Thank you, but I can't let you do that dude,


It's fine honestly.... I have nothing better to spend my money on


----------



## Joe1991

geckodelta said:


> Awww don't worry viva :lol2: and pick a sling from TSS


Don't mind if I do!
Yellow Backed Ornamental (Poecilotheria smithi) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

joe1991 said:


> Don't mind if I do!
> Yellow Backed Ornamental (Poecilotheria smithi) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
> :whistling2:


Bloody hell that's expensive :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> It's fine honestly.... I have nothing better to spend my money on


Aww thanks dude, I would feel bad though :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Aww thanks dude, I would feel bad though :lol2:


You shouldnt :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> You shouldnt :2thumb:




Thanks mate, your a top fella : victory:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Awww don't worry viva :lol2: and pick a sling from TSS


What do you mean pick one?


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> What do you mean pick one?


Pick a sling off of tss and I will send you the money in a card


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Pick a sling off of tss and I will send you the money in a card


I wouldn't let you do that.  I'd feel well bad. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I wouldn't let you do that.  I'd feel well bad. :blush:


Scroll up me and Tyler had the same convo... The same reasons apply now pick a sling


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Scroll up me and Tyler had the same convo... The same reasons apply now pick a sling


*finds the cheapest one* :whistling2: Oh look a salmon pink/ B Vagans, just what I wanted. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> *finds the cheapest one* :whistling2: Oh look a salmon pink/ B Vagans, just what I wanted. :lol2:


No pick one you actually want, I have some money spare


----------



## Joe1991

geckodelta said:


> No pick one you actually want, I have some money spare


You could be buying yourself new slings.


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> No pick one you actually want, I have some money spare


Yupanquii Pink & Gold (Ami yapanquii) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

:blush: I'll do the same for your birthday though! When is it so I know to save up.


----------



## geckodelta

joe1991 said:


> You could be buying yourself new slings.


Not allowed any more until after my exams


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yupanquii Pink & Gold (Ami yapanquii) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
> 
> :blush: I'll do the same for your birthday though! When is it so I know to save up.


Pick some more you've got £20 : victory:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Pick some more you've got £20 : victory:


I can't accept that much off you.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I can't accept that much off you.


That's not that much  so fill your boots :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yupanquii Pink & Gold (Ami yapanquii) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
> 
> :blush: I'll do the same for your birthday though! When is it so I know to save up.


Oh and sorry but I'm not allowed any more :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> That's not that much  so fill your boots :lol2:


Not much, are you mad?  To me that's like a shocking amount. :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> Oh and sorry but I'm not allowed any more :lol2:


Why not? How many do you actually have? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Not much, are you mad?  To me that's like a shocking amount. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? How many do you actually have? :lol2:


Well get some nice T's then  and a few : victory:


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

Bloody hell wish i had mates like you lol the only person who buys me T's is my wife and that works out dearer in the long term lol.


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Well get some nice T's then  and a few : victory:


I'm not taking £20 off you, you don't work you might need it!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'm not taking £20 off you, you don't work you might need it!


I've got a summer job at my watersports centre so alls good  and why would I need it lol? Not like I need to replace my wardrobe :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> Bloody hell wish i had mates like you lol the only person who buys me T's is my wife and that works out dearer in the long term lol.


Hha thanks  I would get everyone slings if I had the money :lol2: lets just hope I get a good job XD


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

Me thinks some one has a major crush


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I've got a summer job at my watersports centre so alls good  and why would I need it lol? Not like I need to replace my wardrobe :whistling2:


Wel you never know, the things it's been telling me! Ah right that's kool. I'll need to look for a summer job, don't know if I'll get one though, I refuse to work in shops seeing as I was for like 2 years. :lol2:


----------



## Joe1991

My eyes are killing me. Feels like I've been smacked in them both.

Not sure why, as there is no redness or anything...


----------



## geckodelta

joe1991 said:


> My eyes are killing me. Feels like I've been smacked in them both.
> 
> Not sure why, as there is no redness or anything...


? That sounds bad? :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Wel you never know, the things it's been telling me! Ah right that's kool. I'll need to look for a summer job, don't know if I'll get one though, I refuse to work in shops seeing as I was for like 2 years. :lol2:


So I will send you your money and card out sometime this week


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

Mind you the wife wanted me to get some psycho T and i quote its got pretty colours! Hmm maybe i need to see if theres a life insurance out on me!!!


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> So I will send you your money and card out sometime this week


You're nuts. :lol2: I like it though. :whistling2: It's that ipad, it's affecting your brain.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> You're nuts. :lol2: I like it though. :whistling2: It's that ipad, it's affecting your brain.


Haha it is, I havnt been on my laptop or computer since I got this thing :gasp: which is bad seeing as I go to school on them :lol2:


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

Joe. Could it be tiredness? Have you sprayed a aerosol?any thing like that?


----------



## geckodelta

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> Mind you the wife wanted me to get some psycho T and i quote its got pretty colours! Hmm maybe i need to see if theres a life insurance out on me!!!


:lol2: what was it?


----------



## My plague

what we talkin about?


----------



## geckodelta

My plague said:


> what we talkin about?


Joe has sore eyes :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

geckodelta said:


> Joe has sore eyes :lol2:


Oh and wardrobes XD


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Haha it is, I havnt been on my laptop or computer since I got this thing :gasp: which is bad seeing as I go to school on them :lol2:


Haha isn't it uncomfortable, you have to like hold it... With laptops they just rest on you.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Haha isn't it uncomfortable, you have to like hold it... With laptops they just rest on you.


It's so sllek and light XD


----------



## geckodelta

It's so sleek and light XD


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> It's so sllek and light XD


So is my laptop. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> So is my laptop. :whistling2:


Fair point :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Joe1991

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> Joe. Could it be tiredness? Have you sprayed a aerosol?any thing like that?


Nope. Only aerosol I've sprayed is my deodorant, and I do this daily.


geckodelta said:


> Oh and wardrobes XD


What does that mean?


----------



## geckodelta

joe1991 said:


> Nope. Only aerosol I've sprayed is my deodorant, and I do this daily.
> 
> 
> What does that mean?


You got any flicky T's although i have no idea what it would feel like as I've never been tagged with hairs oh and it's an inside joke :lol2:


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: what was it?


Selenocosmia sp. the spider shop description put me off and some else said they was mental. Lol im not ready for any OW ts yet


----------



## geckodelta

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> Selenocosmia sp. the spider shop description put me off and some else said they was mental. Lol im not ready for any OW ts yet


Oh yh I've heard stories about them... Was very close to purchasing one but decided I like my fingers and my cats to much :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Oh yh I've heard stories about them... Was very close to purchasing one but decided I like my fingers and my cats to much :lol2:


I feel I'm missing out on something, what's wrong with this species?


----------



## Joe1991

geckodelta said:


> You got any flicky T's although i have no idea what it would feel like as I've never been tagged with hairs oh and it's an inside joke :lol2:


Nope, not been flicked.

Aware me on said joke.


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

vivalabam said:


> I feel I'm missing out on something, what's wrong with this species?


This is tss description If provoked not only will they bite, they will shoot across your floor, steal your TV and beat up your cat before disappearing.


----------



## geckodelta

joe1991 said:


> Nope, not been flicked.
> 
> Aware me on said joke.


Apparently I had sex with my wardrobe :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I feel I'm missing out on something, what's wrong with this species?





DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> This is tss description If provoked not only will they bite, they will shoot across your floor, steal your TV and beat up your cat before disappearing.


Pretty much that :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Apparently I had sex with my wardrobe :lol2:


LMAO! So blunt. :lol2: Well that's what your wardrobe told me anyway. :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> This is tss description If provoked not only will they bite, they will shoot across your floor, steal your TV and beat up your cat before disappearing.


Ah right, yeah I think I saw that when I was having a flick through.  I think I'll pass on one of those. :whistling2:


----------



## Joe1991

geckodelta said:


> Apparently I had sex with my wardrobe :lol2:












Haha


----------



## geckodelta

joe1991 said:


> image
> 
> Haha


:lol2: I didn't it's just a rumour started by viva :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

joe1991 said:


> image
> 
> Haha


Haha that's such a funny clip. 



geckodelta said:


> :lol2: I didn't it's just a rumour started by viva :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah, rumour. :whistling2:


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

I reckon viva is the spider and invert trouble maker lol. Viva do you go in off topic 18+? just wonder what sort of trouble you would cause in there lol


----------



## vivalabam

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> I reckon viva is the spider and invert trouble maker lol. Viva do you go in off topic 18+? just wonder what sort of trouble you would cause in there lol


No, I was once, people on there just gang up on others, so I cancelled my membership, I want nothing to do with that type of the forum.


----------



## geckodelta

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> I reckon viva is the spider and invert trouble maker lol. Viva do you go in off topic 18+? just wonder what sort of trouble you would cause in there lol


Yep that's right vivas the trouble maker :devil:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Yep that's right vivas the trouble maker :devil:


Me? I'm obviously the innocent one here!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Me? I'm obviously the innocent one here!


As appose to me? I'm young and innocent XD


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

vivalabam said:


> No, I was once, people on there just gang up on others, so I cancelled my membership, I want nothing to do with that type of the forum.


Yeah dont blame you i dont bother going in there any more i only post in here ie invert and go look at the pics in snakes lizards and dwa.


----------



## vivalabam

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> Yeah dont blame you i dont bother going in there any more i only post in here ie invert and go look at the pics in snakes lizards and dwa.


Yeah I go on the normal off topic, just not the 18+


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I go on the normal off topic, just not the 18+


Im not sure when your coming back.... But make it snappy cause I'm bored :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Heya guys


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Heya guys


Hey :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Hey :2thumb:


How are you mate ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> How are you mate ?


Pretty good thanks you? : victory:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Pretty good thanks you? : victory:


Good to hear, I'm fine thanks mate , been up to much ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Good to hear, I'm fine thanks mate , been up to much ?


Just been spending my time in 18+ :lol2: you?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Just been spending my time in 18+ :lol2: you?


How ? :lol2:

and not alot really, just jamin to music and that really, thinking abou going up the woods on mybike for a while bt don't know if i can be botered :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> How ? :lol2:
> 
> and not alot really, just jamin to music and that really, thinking abou going up the woods on mybike for a while bt don't know if i can be botered :lol2:


Stay in and chillax :lol2: and cause I'm 18 : victory:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Stay in and chillax :lol2: and cause I'm 18 : victory:


Yeah I spose that will help you :lol2:, and I am now, fam gets on nerves though, so will ost likey go for a walk at some point :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yeah I spose that will help you :lol2:, and I am now, fam gets on nerves though, so will ost likey go for a walk at some point :lol2:


:lol2: just go upstairs, it's the lazy mans walk :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: just go upstairs, it's the lazy mans walk :lol2:


 I don't have anything in my room :lol:, I just have like my bed, a telly that only works when downstair telly is off :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I don't have anything in my room :lol:, I just have like my bed, a telly that only works when downstair telly is off :lol2:


:lol2: watch some T's and go on here :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: watch some T's and go on here :2thumb:


I'm not like you rich guys having Ipads and laptops, I got a bogstantard comp that happens to be down stairs with my T's :lol2:

But soon I'm building a 10x8x2 T rack in my room, then I have to fill it, naturally :whistling2:

thinking seperate it into 3 sections, Old world, new world, then Trues :flrt:

and the Top section for other inverts mantids, pedes, scorps....ect


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I'm not like you rich guys having Ipads and laptops, I got a bogstantard comp that happens to be down stairs with my T's :lol2:
> 
> But soon I'm building a 10x8x2 T rack in my room, then I have to fill it, naturally :whistling2:
> 
> thinking seperate it into 3 sections, Old world, new world, then Trues :flrt:
> 
> and the Top section for other inverts mantids, pedes, scorps....ect


I'm not rich :lol2: and that sounds epic, I'm expecting many pics :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> *I'm not rich* :lol2: and that sounds epic, I'm expecting many pics :lol2:


Ipad, that is all :lol2:

and don't worry there will be some many pics :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Ipad, that is all :lol2:
> 
> and don't worry there will be some many pics :lol2:


Birthday pressie :Na_Na_Na_Na: and good I want before during after and you filling it upmwith T's all in pics :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Birthday pressie :Na_Na_Na_Na: and good I want before during after and you filling it upmwith T's all in pics :lol2:


 
Ooo that will be awesome, building it, then filling it, then all the T's :mf_dribble:

I want to start building it now :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Ooo that will be awesome, building it, then filling it, then all the T's :mf_dribble:
> 
> I want to start building it now :lol2:


Do it :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Do it :lol2:


 Built it out of air and nails :lol:, I have no timber :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Built it out of air and nails :lol:, I have no timber :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: dam it XD


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: dam it XD


 Hmm. there is a building site up the road, that's not manned at night :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Hmm. there is a building site up the road, that's not manned at night :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :lol2:


:whistling2:

It is going to be awesome I just started listing my T's I would like, Is it worrying it is like a whole a4 sheet :lol:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> It is going to be awesome I just started listing my T's I would like, Is it worrying it is like a whole a4 sheet :lol:


Yes :lol2:


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

Hello guys hows every one? Ive got a question but didnt want make thread about it. As responsible keepers is it our job to constantly correct other ppls bad husbandry and obvious lack of any real info on the species they keep? Im asking this as on fb there is a page called tarantulas and there is a woman from SA on their who seems to lack very little knowledge of Ts last week she posted about erm i forget what species it was but anyway it had burrowed and she was worried about and now today she asked about what size should her chile get before feeding it pinkys. Thoughts please.


----------



## geckodelta

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> Hello guys hows every one? Ive got a question but didnt want make thread about it. As responsible keepers is it our job to constantly correct other ppls bad husbandry and obvious lack of any real info on the species they keep? Im asking this as on fb there is a page called tarantulas and there is a woman from SA on their who seems to lack very little knowledge of Ts last week she posted about erm i forget what species it was but anyway it had burrowed and she was worried about and now today she asked about what size should her chile get before feeding it pinkys. Thoughts please.


I'm pretty good thanks  and I would deffinetly tell her otherwise or lead her to a decent care sheet for your average T's have very little benefit and I believe the extra calcium/weight could cause problems during moulting... Some people feed pinkys to gravid females to help them with the energy needed to lay the eggs/construct a sac but deffo tell her that she needs to read some care sheets etc :2thumb:


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

Thanks. I did say this morning that a pinky wouldnt be any good for a chile. Ive now just mentioned she should come here or arachnoboards to read care sheets or to ask for advice. Thats my good deed done for today lol i just hope she does take our advice. It really does bug me seeing this im no expert but how hard is it to read a few sites to find out about a T?


----------



## geckodelta

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> Thanks. I did say this morning that a pinky wouldnt be any good for a chile. Ive now just mentioned she should come here or arachnoboards to read care sheets or to ask for advice. Thats my good deed done for today lol i just hope she does take our advice. It really does bug me seeing this im no expert but how hard is it to read a few sites to find out about a T?


It's not hard at all which is why it upsets me when people don't bother :bash: :lol2:


----------



## Moosey

I'm so excited for he BTS I might wee a little :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

MissMoose said:


> I'm so excited for he BTS I might wee a little :blush:


Gross :Na_Na_Na_Na: and I've just notice your like the last person to reply on nearly all the threads in here :lol2:


----------



## Moosey

geckodelta said:


> Gross :Na_Na_Na_Na: and I've just notice your like the last person to reply on nearly all the threads in here :lol2:


I couldnt sleep and no one was online


----------



## geckodelta

MissMoose said:


> I couldnt sleep and no one was online


I hate that, I'm usually online all the time but I went to bed quite early last night :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

Alright.... Whats going on, I'm seeing miss moose teeny and myth in here.:Na_Na_Na_Na: Why is the 18+ section invading spiders and inverts :lol2:
I'm expecting to see bobby any second :lol2:


----------



## TEENY

Spose i should make an apperance in here, i have all but disappeared from this section lol
I better upload some more pics soon too, before i get any more PM's about adding more lol


----------



## TEENY

geckodelta said:


> Alright.... Whats going on, I'm seeing miss moose teeny and myth in here.:Na_Na_Na_Na: Why is the 18+ section invading spiders and inverts :lol2:
> I'm expecting to see bobby any second :lol2:


The cheek !!!!

I am hardly in here atm i am working so hard i only have a little free time so i spend a lot of it in 18+ giggling like a girl with the cronies lol


----------



## geckodelta

TEENY said:


> The cheek !!!!
> 
> I am hardly in here atm i am working so hard i only have a little free time so i spend a lot of it in 18+ giggling like a girl with the cronies lol


I'm joking :Na_Na_Na_Na: it's good to see you guys back in here


----------



## Joe1991

.....


----------



## mcluskyisms

:thumb:​


----------



## vivalabam

Don't you love it when you get one of those 'feelings' to check on your Ts. You do then find a nice moulted tarantula. :no1: I thought it was coming up to a moult, then just before bed I had an urge to check it. There she was all lovely and moulted. :flrt: Still upside down stretching, I don't think I can sleep till I know she is ok. :blush:


----------



## Joe1991

Slings are such sneaky buggers.

I rehoused my L. parahybana yesterday into a somewhat oversized enclosure. I came to check on her this morning and no T in site. I was actually planning on changing her substrate as it was a little damp and was causing too much condensation.

I poured the contents into a larger tub and there she was. I took the lid of her enclosure downstairs to punch some more holes in it, came back up and she was gone again! She had already burrowed down in the space of a couple of minutes haha.


----------



## Joe1991

Can locust climb glass?


----------



## mcluskyisms

Joe1991 said:


> Can locust climb glass?


They most certainly can


----------



## Joe1991

mcluskyisms said:


> They most certainly can


The reason I ask is I was planning on keeping some as pets/to breed. :flrt:

I asked my grandma to pick up some livefood on her way back from the shops and the useless pet shop didn't have crickets nor mealworms so she got some loucsts. They are far too big and I don't think I could bring myself to feed them to him anyway lol...so I plan on keeping them as pets and feeding the babies off.

I have a large tank which will do just the job but it has holes in the top which I'll have to plug. Is lighting a necessity as long as they have heat? I was just going to stick a heat mat on the back and put them next to my beardie viv which is in my room, which is always light.


----------



## vivalabam

My Thrixopelma pruriens ate finally! It's been 3 months, I know that isn't a long time, but it hasn't eaten since I've had it. I got a cricket to do the usual offer and she kicks it ritual, but she just pounced and go it spot on, I was so shocked I actually had to take pictures! Just in case I think I'm dreaming it. :lol2:




















:flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> My Thrixopelma pruriens ate finally! It's been 3 months, I know that isn't a long time, but it hasn't eaten since I've had it. I got a cricket to do the usual offer and she kicks it ritual, but she just pounced and go it spot on, I was so shocked I actually had to take pictures! Just in case I think I'm dreaming it. :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> :flrt:


Aww what a cool looking T, :mf_dribble:


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Bye Bye West Ham Hahaha....*











:no1:​


----------



## Jonb1982

mcluskyisms said:


> *Bye Bye West Ham Hahaha....*
> 
> image
> 
> 
> :no1:​


Lol just need them to sell Scott Parker to spurs now!


----------



## mcluskyisms

For the *QOTSA* fans...

Rough acoustic version recorded this afternoon.


----------



## SkinheadOi85

mc that u fella.....?
liking it


----------



## SkinheadOi85

liking "what that" also btw  shall give others a listen when im more awake.


----------



## mcluskyisms

SkinheadOi85 said:


> mc that u fella.....?
> liking it


Aye man, vox are still sketchy but I'm adding the lead in to it tomorrow, so its work in progress.


----------



## SkinheadOi85

you got a band and were do you record???if its home done qualitities good like


----------



## mcluskyisms

SkinheadOi85 said:


> you got a band and were do you record???if its home done qualitities good like


Nah no band chief, just record at home. Been using my Boss Micro BR on the QOTSA tune.


----------



## SkinheadOi85

tis sounding good mate .

liking the song tonight also!

on a Trantula related question u still got all those amazing brachys?


----------



## mcluskyisms

SkinheadOi85 said:


> on a Trantula related question u still got all those amazing brachys?


Ive only got two right now man after the clear out, a couple of _B.smithi._

Have a female and an immature male.


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> Ive only got two right now man after the clear out, a couple of _B.smithi._
> 
> Have a female and an immature male.


:gasp: when did you have a clear out chris? < that's your name right? :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: when did you have a clear out chris? < that's your name right? :lol2:


Haha yeah, last year.

Sold about 20 

Although I bought about another 20 so... :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> Haha yeah, last year.
> 
> Sold about 20
> 
> Although I bought about another 20 so... :whistling2:


Haha thats alright then :Na_Na_Na_Na: so how are you?


----------



## mcluskyisms

geckodelta said:


> Haha thats alright then :Na_Na_Na_Na: so how are you?


Spot on man, been pottering on with recording/mixing all day. Whoever wrote the Boss Micro BR handbook wants shooting....


----------



## SkinheadOi85

ahhh man i missed the clear out gutted!!! i got 3 empty set ups ready for some girlies never wante to keep males due to the significantly shorter lifespan


----------



## mcluskyisms

SkinheadOi85 said:


> ahhh man i missed the clear out gutted!!! i got 3 empty set ups ready for some girlies never wante to keep males due to the significantly shorter lifespan


Well I'm getting back into it big style, got loads to pair up and hopefully many future sacs.

Forgot how much I enjoy it all haha


----------



## Fuzzmaster101

mcluskyisms said:


> Spot on man, been pottering on with recording/mixing all day. Whoever wrote the Boss Micro BR handbook wants shooting....


 You're recording with a little Boss Micro BR? Is it live, location stuff or something?


----------



## mcluskyisms

Fuzzmaster101 said:


> You're recording with a little Boss Micro BR? Is it live, location stuff or something?


Just recording at home man, I haven't really used it a lot since I got it. I did a quick *cover* with it today. Its a very good wee piece of kit TBH. 

:2thumb:


----------



## Fuzzmaster101

mcluskyisms said:


> Just recording at home man, I haven't really used it a lot since I got it. I did a quick *cover* with it today. Its a very good wee piece of kit TBH.
> 
> :2thumb:


 Ok, never used it myself. Just wondered why you chose that instead of a computer based setup.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Fuzzmaster101 said:


> Ok, never used it myself. Just wondered why you chose that instead of a computer based setup.


Ive been mucking about with Soundforge, Fruity loops and Reason etc and just find the Micro BR easy, I mean for instance today I did the vox in the bathroom for acoustics and echo, well it saved moving the desktop in there haha


----------



## Fuzzmaster101

mcluskyisms said:


> Ive been mucking about with Soundforge, Fruity loops and Reason etc and just find the Micro BR easy, I mean for instance today I did the vox in the bathroom for acoustics and echo, well it saved moving the desktop in there haha


 Good idea. I was looking at getting one of those little digital recorders like the Zoom H4 once as I fancied doing location recording (like street sounds and candid speech). Never got one though. Money needed spending elsewhere.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Fuzzmaster101 said:


> Good idea. I was looking at getting one of those little digital recorders like the Zoom H4 once as I fancied doing location recording (like street sounds and candid speech). Never got one though. Money needed spending elsewhere.


The palmtop studio's available these day are certainly worth looking at, this has over 100 guitar patches 20 Bass, 150 built in drum loops and 20 vox presets. Not only that you can record, bounce and master all on the same unit!!! 

:2thumb:


----------



## JurassicParking

So my girlfriend has been squeeing over this lady gaga performance on tv. best way to combat? order a new spider!

hows everyone been today, btw ?


----------



## Fuzzmaster101

mcluskyisms said:


> The palmtop studio's available these day are certainly worth looking at, this has over 100 guitar patches 20 Bass, 150 built in drum loops and 20 vox presets. Not only that you can record, bounce and master all on the same unit!!!
> 
> :2thumb:


 That would be idea for when I went camping! LOL. Just need the BR, my guitar, and a mic!


----------



## mcluskyisms

JurassicParking said:


> So my girlfriend has been squeeing over this lady gaga performance on tv. best way to combat? order a new spider!
> 
> hows everyone been today, btw ?


Awesome man, and yourself?

Lady Gaga is seriously sinister rascal music... I reckon you need to buy several spiders for recovery.....

Haha


----------



## mcluskyisms

Fuzzmaster101 said:


> That would be idea for when I went camping! LOL. Just need the BR, my guitar, and a mic!


You don't even need a mic!!! There's one built in which is quite weirdly fairly awesome!!!

: victory:


----------



## Fuzzmaster101

mcluskyisms said:


> You don't even need a mic!!! There's one built in which is quite weirdly fairly awesome!!!
> 
> : victory:


 Is the mic good enough to record acoustic guitar?


----------



## vivalabam

JurassicParking said:


> So my girlfriend has been squeeing over this lady gaga performance on tv. best way to combat? order a new spider!
> 
> hows everyone been today, btw ?


I felt the same when the OH was watching football earlier, but I'm a woman, I can hold my grudges so I'm buying extra spider at BTS. :whistling2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Fuzzmaster101 said:


> Is the mic good enough to record acoustic guitar?


I haven't tried the mic on recording acoustic yet as I have an electro acoustic which I plug in, although I cant see why it wouldn't be TBH. Just think you could go camping and record, bounce and master an entire song before you got back to civilisation again!!!


----------



## JurassicParking

mcluskyisms said:


> Awesome man, and yourself?
> 
> Lady Gaga is seriously sinister rascal music... I reckon you need to buy several spiders for recovery.....
> 
> Haha


I'm awesome mate, just drinking a mix of Gin, Schnapps and Coke. Apparently it smells and has a kick to it, I don't see it myself!





vivalabam said:


> I felt the same when the OH was watching football earlier, but I'm a woman, I can hold my grudges so I'm buying extra spider at BTS. :whistling2:


To be fair, I just plugged in my headphones and put Tom Waits on instead, only have the money for one spider at the moment


----------



## mcluskyisms

JurassicParking said:


> I'm awesome mate, just drinking a mix of Gin, Schnapps and Coke. Apparently it smells and has a kick to it, I don't see it myself!


Oooo Gin, I never drink that. Although last weekend we had a few people over and I was on the Morgans spicy rum and fanta jobs till about 5am after I ran out of beers. Think I had about 4 pints...

Yikes to the day after....


----------



## JurassicParking

mcluskyisms said:


> Oooo Gin, I never drink that. Although last weekend we had a few people over and I was on the Morgans spicy rum and fanta jobs till about 5am after I ran out of beers. Think I had about 4 pints...
> 
> Yikes to the day after....


Bought two bottles of Captain Morgans the other week. It's odd, I go into these Bargain Boozes for cigarettes and yet, when I actually went in for alcohol and had a look around - it _is _ a bargain! 

I'm such a lush.


----------



## mcluskyisms

JurassicParking said:


> Bought two bottles of Captain Morgans the other week. It's odd, I go into these Bargain Boozes for cigarettes and yet, when I actually went in for alcohol and had a look around - it _is _ a bargain!
> 
> I'm such a lush.


Haha

Cant beat a spot of Jim Beam IMO, I really want some now...


----------



## JurassicParking

My OH is doing something. I have alcohol and a laptop. 

Oh yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah :mf_dribble:


----------



## mcluskyisms

JurassicParking said:


> My OH is doing something. I have alcohol and a laptop.
> 
> Oh yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah :mf_dribble:


Well the Mrs is reading a book, so I have like two buds then I'm off to bed. Gonna be busy on recording again tomorrow.


----------



## JurassicParking

mcluskyisms said:


> Well the Mrs is reading a book, so I have like two buds then I'm off to bed. Gonna be busy on recording again tomorrow.


Recording? I haven't read back, you in a band or filming or something?


----------



## mcluskyisms

JurassicParking said:


> Recording? I haven't read back, you in a band or filming or something?


Nah mate, just been doing a spot of home music recording. Gonna finish it off properly tomorrow. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/509337-off-topic-banter-364.html#post8260574


----------



## JurassicParking

Fact, I'm in a stoner / garage rock band and I love QOTSA.

Nice cover dude.


----------



## mcluskyisms

JurassicParking said:


> Fact, I'm in a stoner / garage rock band and I love QOTSA.
> 
> Nice cover dude.


Win :no1:

QOTSA rock big time


----------



## JurassicParking

mcluskyisms said:


> Win :no1:
> 
> QOTSA rock big time


Saw them back in 2006 when they supported Foo Fighters at Hyde Park. The godly Josh Homme was sporting a black hair do...mm not so good. He's the best ginger in rock IMO. I did see Them Crooked Vultures last year but..not the same :C

Got 3/4 of the Songs For The Deaf album figured out on guitar by ear. I love it.


----------



## mcluskyisms

JurassicParking said:


> Saw them back in 2006 when they supported Foo Fighters at Hyde Park. The godly Josh Homme was sporting a black hair do...mm not so good. He's the best ginger in rock IMO. I did see Them Crooked Vultures last year but..not the same :C
> 
> Got 3/4 of the Songs For The Deaf album figured out on guitar by ear. I love it.


That and Rated-R are the daddy's QOTSA are truly epic, I like TCV's album too, been learning the tabs lately (Elephants is naughty to play). But mclusky and (the) Melvins win mucho's too likes.


----------



## JurassicParking

mcluskyisms said:


> That and Rated-R are the daddy's QOTSA are truly epic, I like TCV's album too, been learning the tabs lately (Elephants is naughty to play). But mclusky and (the) Melvins win mucho's too likes.


Melvins are epic.

I've been listening to a lot of Brant Bjork to be honest: his solo stuff, his stuff with Brant Bjork and the Bros, Brant Bjork and the Operators, Fu Manchu and Kyuss.

He's such a talented dude.


----------



## mcluskyisms

JurassicParking said:


> Melvins are epic.
> 
> I've been listening to a lot of Brant Bjork to be honest: his solo stuff, his stuff with Brant Bjork and the Bros, Brant Bjork and the Operators, Fu Manchu and Kyuss.
> 
> He's such a talented dude.


Certainly.

Demon Cleaner by Kyuss is total win!!!

Also a bit of *Speaking in Tongues* by Eagles of Death Metal is fairly groovy haha.

Ned Flanders FTW!!!


----------



## JurassicParking

mcluskyisms said:


> Certainly.
> 
> Demon Cleaner by Kyuss is total win!!!
> 
> Also a bit of *Speaking in Tongues* by Eagles of Death Metal is fairly groovy haha.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB2NCnj30vk&feature=player_embedded
*Brant Bjork - The Future Rock (We Got It)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4wLyiR29lc&feature=player_embedded
*Brant Bjork and The Bros - Oblivion*


Such great music! So glad I found a fellow stoner rock / desert rock fan.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Love that fuzzy distortion and off step beat. 

Gotta love that *desert* beat....

With a slight bit of *lunacy* added in for good measure.... 

:notworthy:


----------



## JurassicParking

You in a band?


----------



## mcluskyisms

JurassicParking said:


> You in a band?


Nah man, had one before with one of my best buds when we were kids but he's over in Australia now and I moved to Northern Ireland. Haha


----------



## JurassicParking

mcluskyisms said:


> Nah man, had one before with one of my best buds when we were kids but he's over in Australia now and I moved to Northern Ireland. Haha


Shame!


----------



## mcluskyisms

JurassicParking said:


> Shame!


Still I send a few guitar riffs about online for stuff. If you need anything or whatever and I can help just fire me PM.


----------



## JurassicParking

mcluskyisms said:


> Still I send a few guitar riffs about online for stuff. If you need anything or whatever and I can help just fire me PM.


Same dude, I 'sing' and play guitar. Let me know if I can help anyway


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Also LOVE tomahawk...*






:no1:​


----------



## JurassicParking

Look at your post, man


----------



## mcluskyisms

JurassicParking said:


> Same dude, I 'sing' and play guitar. Let me know if I can help anyway


Certainly, always need bits here and there, what with not actually being able to sing and all. Haha


----------



## JurassicParking

mcluskyisms said:


> Certainly, always need bits here and there, what with not actually being able to sing and all. Haha


i use 'sing' lightly. i'd totally swap my voice for Mark Lanegan's. That or Tom Waits'


----------



## mcluskyisms

JurassicParking said:


> i use 'sing' lightly. i'd totally swap my voice for Mark Lanegan's. That or Tom Waits'


Next song I'm recording is Hanging Tree, I have all Mark Lanegans stuff too haha


----------



## JurassicParking

mcluskyisms said:


> Next song I'm recording is Hanging Tree, I have all Mark Lanegans stuff too haha


If you haven't heard, listen to Screaming Trees - Shadow Of The Season.


----------



## mcluskyisms

JurassicParking said:


> If you haven't heard, listen to Screaming Trees - Shadow Of The Season.


Got it chief 

Love all the Lanegan stuff and also Nick Cave.


----------



## JurassicParking

mcluskyisms said:


> Got it chief
> 
> Love all the Lanegan stuff and also Nick Cave.


GOD YES.

Nick Cave is in my top five!


----------



## mcluskyisms

JurassicParking said:


> GOD YES.
> 
> Nick Cave is in my top five!


B-Sides and rarities is win!!!


----------



## Fuzzmaster101

Just tried that Elephants, it's fun!


----------



## JurassicParking

mcluskyisms said:


> B-Sides and rarities is win!!!


Can't believe you like all the music I do, man. Nick Cave is like, my God!

You read Nick Cave's books?


----------



## mcluskyisms

JurassicParking said:


> Can't believe you like all the music I do, man. Nick Cave is like, my God!
> 
> You read Nick Cave's books?


Not yet although I have The Proposition, what a gritty film. Love it, and Chopper... I was thinking Australian...


----------



## mcluskyisms

Last tune *Neutral*


----------



## mcluskyisms

Whats folks views on these new forum features??? ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------^

:hmm:


----------



## Brandan Smith

????????????????????


----------



## Brandan Smith

useless will get abused


----------



## Lucky Eddie

mcluskyisms said:


> Whats folks views on these new forum features??? ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------^
> 
> :hmm:


Doesn't have a 'what's the point?' option.

Or a 'You didn't understand what I meant' option.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Lucky Eddie said:


> Doesn't have a 'what's the point?' option.
> 
> Or a 'You didn't understand what I meant' option.


Haha yeah, also they need a "good trolling" option.


----------



## garlicpickle

I reckon it'll turn out just to be another way for people to either a**e lick their mates or snub the people they don't like.


----------



## mcluskyisms

garlicpickle said:


> I reckon it'll turn out just to be another way for people to either a**e lick their mates or snub the people they don't like.


Aye, plenty of that goes on...


----------



## Brandan Smith

its a waste of tym you'll get certain members in off topic just liking every post each other make how much you betting by tomorrow some has at least 80 likes


----------



## Brandan Smith

garlicpickle said:


> I reckon it'll turn out just to be another way for people to either a**e lick their mates or snub the people they don't like.


exactly


----------



## garlicpickle

And then some people will get all upset because their posts aren't getting liked when others are. 
I just looked in my CP to see if I could switch it off, but there doesn't seem to be a way to. :lol2:


----------



## Lucky Eddie

Crap........still dont know how it works.

I just thanked Pickle for a rubbish post!


----------



## Brandan Smith

i wont use it


----------



## Colosseum

not impressed with the new function it knocks everything out of sync and will be abused if someone takes a dislike to someone, like Garlic has just said there is no feature in the cp to turn it off which I think there should be.


----------



## mcluskyisms

No ones liked any of my posts so far, I may develop a complex... :gasp:


----------



## garlicpickle

I don't think the like and dislike things are available to use even though they show in the post header. At the bottom of each post it just gives the option to thank the poster, not to like/dislike the post.
I guess admin might still be working on perfecting it, but I don't think I'll bother using it.


----------



## Colosseum

mcluskyisms said:


> No ones liked any of my posts so far, I may develop a complex... :gasp:


 
Have one on me


----------



## garlicpickle

Colosseum said:


> Have one on me


See, the paranoia is already beginning :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Yes yes :lol2:


----------



## Lucky Eddie

Oh no...it racks up notifications as well.

There I got all excited cos I thought I had a pm.


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> Whats folks views on these new forum features??? ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------^
> 
> :hmm:


I don't see the point, it just looks more untidy, is there any way I had hide it... 



garlicpickle said:


> I reckon it'll turn out just to be another way for people to either a**e lick their mates or snub the people they don't like.


Exactly. It will be going all the time when it starts, then people will get bored and not use it. :lol2:



Shandy said:


> i wont use it


Me neither, the only time I'd ever use it is if someone gives me amazing advice, or if someone irritates me. I can imagine irritating me getting more votes. :whistling2:


----------



## Lucky Eddie

vivalabam said:


> I don't see the point, it just looks more untidy, is there any way I had hide it...
> 
> :whistling2:


Hit the minus button and it minimises it.


----------



## Lucky Eddie

Then it comes back again.


----------



## vivalabam

Lucky Eddie said:


> Hit the minus button and it minimises it.


Score. :no1: You also got my first thanks. :blush:

Edit: Owned, it came back when I posted.


----------



## Biggys

I don't like it, I want to take it off , I suggested they put an option so it can be turned off in your user CP : victory:


----------



## selina20

These new features are just going to get abused by people. Also it makes my profile piccie look teenie and reading the forum is just hard work


----------



## Brandan Smith

vivalabam said:


> I don't see the point, it just looks more untidy, is there any way I had hide it...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. It will be going all the time when it starts, then people will get bored and not use it. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither, the only time I'd ever use it is if someone gives me amazing advice, or if someone irritates me. I can imagine irritating me getting more votes. :whistling2:


hahah viva you n gecko will have over 50 thanks by tomorrow could put my life on it


----------



## Brandan Smith

sel you can minimize it


----------



## Lucky Eddie

vivalabam said:


> Score. :no1: You also got my first thanks. :blush:


I think I prefer Spam!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> hahah viva you n gecko will have over 50 thanks by tomorrow could put my life on it


LOL! No I don't want to start abusing it.  But give me a couple of weeks when no one will notice. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

And it puts your name when you like, which makes you look abit stalkerish, and if you are stalking gives your game away...


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> sel you can minimize it


but it comes back each time you post


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> LOL! No I don't want to start abusing it.  But give me a couple of weeks when no one will notice. :whistling2:


Abuse me :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> but it comes back each time you post


Yup it does and its mega annoying.


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> And it puts your name when you like, which makes you look abit stalkerish, and if you are stalking gives your game away...


 

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2:


:blush:

:lol2:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> And it puts your name when you like, which makes you look abit stalkerish, and if you are stalking gives your game away...


Does that mean your stalking me lol


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Does that mean your stalking me lol


No :whistling2:


Nah I'm not :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

someone stalk me feel left out


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> No :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Nah I'm not :lol2:


Lmao :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

I had my first GCSE today, was well nervious, then when I opened the book it was easy :lol2:

And me and my mum have made an agreement, for every 2C's and above, I can pick a T, :no1:

same as my sister, but my sister got cash :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> I had my first GCSE today, was well nervious, then when I opened the book it was easy :lol2:
> 
> And me and my mum have made an agreement, for every 2C's and above, I can pick a T, :no1:
> 
> same as my sister, but my sister got cash :lol2:


I wish my mum did that for me :O i got 2 As, 5 Bs and 3 Cs lol


----------



## Brandan Smith

i got crap really but cant redo them so having to do all those bloody adult learnign courses take mick passed my english no one was interested in gcse with me so i wasnt boverd :/


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> I wish my mum did that for me :O i got 2 As, 5 Bs and 3 Cs lol


Woah you done well :notworthy:not sure what I will get in my grades, but I'm just concentrating on getting my impoortant GCSE's (maths, english...ect) for my apperenticeship, which hopefully they will get funing for :no1:


----------



## Brandan Smith

i got all cs i think did sociology higher passed that never went to a lesson dunt even no what it is lol and i got few us for falling asleep in exams


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I had my first GCSE today, was well nervious, then when I opened the book it was easy :lol2:
> 
> And me and my mum have made an agreement, for every 2C's and above, I can pick a T, :no1:
> 
> same as my sister, but my sister got cash :lol2:


Haha I got money for mine, wish I was into Ts back then. :lol2:



selina20 said:


> I wish my mum did that for me :O i got 2 As, 5 Bs and 3 Cs lol


Wow that's good, I did well crap, I got 2Bs, 5Cs and 3 Ds. :lol2: But I'm in one of the top 10 unis in the country, so it's fine. :whistling2: Not bad seeing as I came from the worst school in the country. :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

family must have money then viva money goes to money hate you people


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha I got money for mine, wish I was into Ts back then. :lol2:


 Now just need to decide old world or new :hmm:


----------



## Lucky Eddie

vivalabam said:


> Not bad seeing as I came from the worst school in the country. :lol2:


St Peter's College AKA Rainsford?


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> family must have money then viva money goes to money hate you people


Not really, all uni prices were pretty much the same when I joined, my uni is going up to £9,000 a year, lucky I joined when I did... 



Biggys said:


> Now just need to decide old world or new :hmm:


Both? 



Lucky Eddie said:


> St Peter's College AKA Rainsford?


The one and only. :2thumb: It's good they closed it, that school was a disgrace, most the time we never had teachers, Geography was the worst, all through year 10 and 11 we didn't have a teacher, just some foreign guy who could barely say his own name, let alone teach geography, he only stayed a couple of months. Then we just didn't have a teacher, then we got one about 6 weeks before our exams, which we had to do our coursework in that time. Our mock exam was actually just looking through coursework to get ideas, not an actual exam. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Both?


:hmm: Maybe, No pokies though, one is enough for now :lol2:

Maybe a C. Marshalli(sp), and B.smithi and B.emilia :flrt:


----------



## Lucky Eddie

vivalabam said:


> The one and only. :2thumb: It's good they closed it, that school was a disgrace, most the time we never had teachers, :lol2:


You were probably there with my kids then. Holly & Ryan Gannon?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :hmm: Maybe, No pokies though, one is enough for now :lol2:
> 
> Maybe a C. Marshalli(sp), and B.smithi and B.emilia :flrt:


Ohh Brachys are good. :mf_dribble:



Lucky Eddie said:


> You were probably there with my kids then. Holly & Ryan Gannon?


I just facebooked them, they are't in my year but Holly possibly was in the year below me, we share a mutual friend. :lol2: I left in 2006 (I think)


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Ohh Brachys are good. :mf_dribble:


My local has, a B.smith S/AF, and a B.emilia S/AF, for 25 each :gasp:


----------



## Lucky Eddie

vivalabam said:


> I just facebooked them, they are't in my year but Holly possibly was in the year below me, we share a mutual friend. :lol2: I left in 2006 (I think)


Bless. She is 20 now, so you're prolly right.
The power of the Web eh?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> My local has, a B.smith S/AF, and a B.emilia S/AF, for 25 each :gasp:


Wow that's awesome! Wish my local was like that, they are extortionate. :lol2:



Lucky Eddie said:


> Bless. She is 20 now, so you're prolly right.
> The power of the Web eh?


Haha yeah, I promise I won't stalk them or anything.  Yeah I just turned 21 so it sounds right. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Wow that's awesome! Wish my local was like that, they are extortionate. :lol2:


The only thing I would buy from this shop is T's, tbh the rest aren't that great, but his T's are in great condition, but my other local is Epic, I love going there, even get a cup of tea now :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Wow that's awesome! Wish my local was like that, they are extortionate. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha yeah, I promise I won't stalk them or anything.  Yeah I just turned 21 so it sounds right. :lol2:


you get your card?


----------



## Brandan Smith

my c.marshelli is nuts!!! super fast


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> my c.marshelli is nuts!!! super fast


:lol2:

But they are so worth it, they are stunning :flrt:


----------



## Brandan Smith

hehe tell me that when you get one lol


----------



## Brandan Smith

i cant take lid of the tub on mine


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> i cant take lid of the tub on mine


How do you feed it then ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> The only thing I would buy from this shop is T's, tbh the rest aren't that great, but his T's are in great condition, but my other local is Epic, I love going there, even get a cup of tea now :lol2:


Haha that's awesome.  People are like that with my pet shop, not me because he doesn't know anything about Ts but thinks he does. >_< Irritating man, I'm sure he knows his reptiles though...



geckodelta said:


> you get your card?


Not yet, I'm going to go up the post office later and complain, I need to drop off some post anyway. I was supposed to get a mantis as well, that poor little thing will probably be dead.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Haha that's awesome.  People are like that with my pet shop, not me because he doesn't know anything about Ts but thinks he does. >_< Irritating man, I'm sure he knows his reptiles though...
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, I'm going to go up the post office later and complain, I need to drop off some post anyway. I was supposed to get a mantis as well, that poor little thing will probably be dead.


aww  ok do that, yep mantises arent as tough as T's :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha that's awesome.  People are like that with my pet shop, not me because he doesn't know anything about Ts but thinks he does. >_< Irritating man, I'm sure he knows his reptiles though...


Tis annoying when people just make up advice, i would rather be told, nope i don't know about it then be given advice that will potentually 
hurt my animal :bash:




vivalabam said:


> Not yet, I'm going to go up the post office later and complain, I need to drop off some post anyway. I was supposed to get a mantis as well, that poor little thing will probably be dead.


Awww , I hope it's ok though..

the post seems to be going slow this couple of weeks, I sent a freind some money on wednesday, they only got it today :devil:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> aww  ok do that, yep mantises arent as tough as T's :gasp:


I know, I'm not happy, it must be here by now, it came from Liverpool... I could have walked there and back by now. 



Biggys said:


> Tis annoying when people just make up advice, i would rather be told, nope i don't know about it then be given advice that will potentually
> hurt my animal :bash:
> 
> Awww , I hope it's ok though..
> 
> the post seems to be going slow this couple of weeks, I sent a freind some money on wednesday, they only got it today :devil:


Yeah I know, I just buy my crickets and leave, I would order them online but I don't like getting up early.  

Yeah me too, I doubt it though, poor little guy. The person who sent it wasn't to know though, he knows his stuff and usually sends 1st class. 

Yeah, no idea what that's all about. >_< It's not like there's a holiday like Christmas about or anything.


----------



## Brandan Smith

ohh i geckos here give it 2 hours viva n gecko will be on 100 thanks  hehehehhe


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I know, I just buy my crickets and leave, I would order them online but I don't like getting up early.
> 
> Yeah me too, I doubt it though, poor little guy. The person who sent it wasn't to know though, he knows his stuff and usually sends 1st class.
> 
> 
> Yeah, no idea what that's all about. >_< It's not like there's a holiday like Christmas about or anything.


You should have a go at breeding your own crickets, it's really easy 

Aww that's no good, TBH the post office should refund the cost of the mantid


----------



## Brandan Smith

i used to breed crickets but cba with all messing about tbh


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> ohh i geckos here give it 2 hours viva n gecko will be on 100 thanks  hehehehhe


It's all lies! 



Biggys said:


> You should have a go at breeding your own crickets, it's really easy
> 
> Aww that's no good, TBH the post office should refund the cost of the mantid


Is it? I thought it was quite hard? It would be handy.  

Would they? It was sent 1st class so there is no real date as to when it would arrive.


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> i used to breed crickets but cba with all messing about tbh


Yeah fair enough, Crickets are noisy buggers , and on second thought the pin head would get everywhere :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Is it? I thought it was quite hard? It would be handy.
> 
> Would they? It was sent 1st class so there is no real date as to when it would arrive.


I heard someone on here had some breed in a tank with some coir and veg, not sure TBH, I'll have a little search about on how to breed them and I'll link them to you 

I'm not sure, just make a fuss and they might just to get rid of you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith

i had loads at one point but was a pain seperating them and they smell i just buy 6 boxes for a fiver now last me about a month i just buy smallish crickets and grow them on so got food for smaller ts n bigger ones


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> ohh i geckos here give it 2 hours viva n gecko will be on 100 thanks  hehehehhe


No :lol2: you make us sound like we have some evil plot to take over the forum or something :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Here you go a link for Crix
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/233213-livefoods-careguides-black-crix-silent.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/534973-breeding-brown-crickets-small-scale.html

And for Dubia roaches

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/552178-guineas-guide-roaches-lots-pics.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/567768-dubia-roaches-how-i-keep.html

Hope these help : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> It's all lies!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it? I thought it was quite hard? It would be handy.
> 
> Would they? It was sent 1st class so there is no real date as to when it would arrive.


i breed my own, i just keep them in a large rub give them lots of food and egg crates then i give them a cricket tub full of soil for the females to lay there eggs in, you have to keep the soil moist and it usualy takes them around 2 weeks to hatch :2thumb:


----------



## Brandan Smith

hehehe dont think someone likes me on these forums someone put shame because my latest ban is over lol


----------



## Brandan Smith

is there any mods online??


----------



## Biggys

Kato is online mate : victory:


----------



## Brandan Smith

cheers contacted him


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> cheers contacted him


No worries mate


----------



## mcluskyisms

Go with the Flow - With Lead by mcluskyisms on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Go with the Flow - With Lead by mcluskyisms on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free :mf_dribble:


I like it :2thumb:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> I like it :2thumb:


Ahh cool, I know the singing ain't up to much but the musics coming along nicely.


----------



## Brandan Smith

its pretty decent tbh just look at jedward they cant sing ...


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Ahh cool, I know the singing ain't up to much but the musics coming along nicely.


Sounded good mate, how long have you been playing ?


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> Sounded good mate, how long have you been playing ?


Since I was 5. Haha


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Since I was 5. Haha


Sweet


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yeah fair enough, Crickets are noisy buggers , and on second thought the pin head would get everywhere :gasp:


Yeah, but I shamefully shop their wings off. :blush: I know it's not nice for them, but I cant stand the noise, it drives me crazy, then I start getting angry and snaping at the OH. 



geckodelta said:


> No :lol2: you make us sound like we have some evil plot to take over the forum or something :whistling2:


Shhh don't tell everyone! :whip:



Biggys said:


> Here you go a link for Crix
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/233213-livefoods-careguides-black-crix-silent.html
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/534973-breeding-brown-crickets-small-scale.html
> 
> And for Dubia roaches
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/552178-guineas-guide-roaches-lots-pics.html
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/567768-dubia-roaches-how-i-keep.html
> 
> Hope these help : victory:


Ah right cheers, I'll go have a read. ^_^ I'm going to get dubias when I move back home, I just don't have the space for a full set up for them here unfortunately.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, but I shamefully shop their wings off. :blush: I know it's not nice for them, but I cant stand the noise, it drives me crazy, then I start getting angry and snaping at the OH.


 Hahah that's mean, remind me not to get on the wrong side of you, you might chop off my arms:Na_Na_Na_Na:






vivalabam said:


> Ah right cheers, I'll go have a read. ^_^ I'm going to get dubias when I move back home, I just don't have the space for a full set up for them here unfortunately.


No worries , If I had got mine, I could of sent you a starter colony, but Metamorphisis never got back to me, didn't reply to my emails and wouldn't answer the phone :|, so I never got them , would of been 1000's by now...


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Hahah that's mean, remind me not to get on the wrong side of you, you might chop off my arms:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> No worries , If I had got mine, I could of sent you a starter colony, but Metamorphisis never got back to me, didn't reply to my emails and wouldn't answer the phone :|, so I never got them , would of been 1000's by now...


Haha well that's how I keep the OH in check. :whistling2:

Aww that's a shame.  I need to feed some of my Ts tonight, I'm suite excited, I love feeding days. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha well that's how I keep the OH in check. :whistling2:


and biting his face, I saw the eividence :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Aww that's a shame.  I need to feed some of my Ts tonight, I'm suite excited, I love feeding days. :flrt:


Oooo feeding days are awesome :mf_dribble:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, but I shamefully shop their wings off. :blush: I know it's not nice for them, but I cant stand the noise, it drives me crazy, then I start getting angry and snaping at the OH.
> 
> 
> 
> Shhh don't tell everyone! :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah right cheers, I'll go have a read. ^_^ I'm going to get dubias when I move back home, I just don't have the space for a full set up for them here unfortunately.


i didnt, i made them think we werent doing that, now youve bloody let em all know :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Is anyone having problems with peopleposting on their FB saying OMG you look stupid in this vid, yo you look like a fool....ect, I'm not even on any vids, I think it's a virus anyone else got this problem ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Is anyone having problems with peopleposting on their FB saying OMG you look stupid in this vid, yo you look like a fool....ect, I'm not even on any vids, I think it's a virus anyone else got this problem ?


i get it a lot, just dont click on the vids pretty sure its a virus : victory:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> i get it a lot, just dont click on the vids pretty sure its a virus : victory:


I'm not going to click on them, I did last time, and it killed my FB :devil:, then I got loads of ****ed of texts from people because they clicked it and it killed theirs too :bash:

:lol2:


----------



## selina20

Come on guys we need more people in our facebook group lol


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Come on guys we need more people in our facebook group lol


I'm in it , and so is everyone else off RFUK on my FB, just start adding ranomders :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> I'm in it , and so is everyone else off RFUK on my FB, just start adding ranomders :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


Iv never seen you in the chat unless iv been talking to you and not realising. Its the new one not the old one im on about hahahaha


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I'm in it , and so is everyone else off RFUK on my FB, just start adding ranomders :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


i dont have you :gasp: add me  my name is Callum Willson Howe :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

geckodelta said:


> i dont have you :gasp: add me  my name is Callum Willson Howe :2thumb:


Your such a whore at times lol


----------



## mcluskyisms

Put a bit more guitar in... :whistling2:

Go with the Flow- More Guitar Version by C. Graham on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Iv never seen you in the chat unless iv been talking to you and not realising. Its the new one not the old one im on about hahahaha


I don't go on chat, It does my head in :lol2:, I have MSN for chatting to people 



geckodelta said:


> i dont have you :gasp: add me  my name is Callum Willson Howe :2thumb:


Ok dude :lol2:



selina20 said:


> Your such a whore at times lol


Too true :whistling2:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> I don't go on chat, It does my head in :lol2:, I have MSN for chatting to people


Fine be antisocial then :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Fine be antisocial then :whistling2:


I will :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> I will :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hehehehe

Some people are such money grabbing little buggers.


----------



## geckodelta

selina20 said:


> Your such a whore at times lol





Biggys said:


> I don't go on chat, It does my head in :lol2:, I have MSN for chatting to people
> 
> 
> 
> Ok dude :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Too true :whistling2:


:O i cant add people on facebook? :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :O i cant add people on facebook? :gasp:


Ahh that will be Facebooks new Anti-Whore blocker.... :whistling2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Ahh that will be Facebooks new Anti-Whore blocker.... :whistling2:
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


no i mean why am i not allowed :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Hehehehe
> 
> Some people are such money grabbing little buggers.


 Really :O, what asking for freebie's and that ?, are we allowed to wind them up ? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> no i mean why am i not allowed :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Ahh, Not sure :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Ahh, Not sure :lol2:


i thought you and sel liked me


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> i thought you and sel liked me


We do, we're on'y messing about :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I am, selina might not be :whistling2:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Really :O, what asking for freebie's and that ?, are we allowed to wind them up ? :lol2:


I sent ya a pm. You wouldnt believe how many people have asked for free cambridgei lol


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> I sent ya a pm. You wouldnt believe how many people have asked for free cambridgei lol


Thats mad, if you can't afford the T, how are you supposed to house/feed..ect :lol2:

Tis madness..


----------



## JurassicParking

Ive just tried to join ze group on the Facebook.


----------



## selina20

JurassicParking said:


> Ive just tried to join ze group on the Facebook.


Its not come up yet. Only admins can accept adds so unless one of the others have added ya then it aint worked lol


----------



## JurassicParking

Oh what is the point!


----------



## Joe1991

JurassicParking said:


> Oh what is the point!


Sharpened pencil tip?


----------



## JurassicParking

I've been accepted!


----------



## mcluskyisms

JurassicParking said:


> I've been accepted!


RFUK/Inverts on FB???

Didn't even see the request haha


----------



## Colosseum

Ive seen Jesus!


----------



## JurassicParking

mcluskyisms said:


> RFUK/Inverts on FB???
> 
> Didn't even see the request haha



I'm a ninja.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Tune... :thumb:​


----------



## Joe1991

mcluskyisms said:


> Tune... :thumb:​


Too "screamy".

I raise you:


----------



## geckodelta

Joe1991 said:


> *Too "screamy".*
> 
> I raise you:


this is what I was gonna say but i wasnt brave enough :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Joe1991 said:


> Too "screamy".
> 
> I raise you:


That's no good at all unless your in a western, even then it may be of little use....



geckodelta said:


> this is what I was gonna say but i wasnt brave enough :lol2:


Don't be a wimp and embrace...






Or if your still scared....


----------



## JurassicParking

I cant even tell what these songs are...none are showing up.


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> That's no good at all unless your in a western, even then it may be of little use....
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a wimp and embrace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or if your still scared....


they are actually pretty good :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

JurassicParking said:


> I cant even tell what these songs are...none are showing up.


You clicking the "I agree" ???


----------



## mcluskyisms

Here's another one for the win...






Saw them last year and it was super.... :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> Here's another one for the win...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw them last year and it was super.... :whistling2:


I prefer taylor swift and bowling for soup :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mcluskyisms

geckodelta said:


> I prefer taylor swift and bowling for soup :Na_Na_Na_Na:


One day you will grow up and prefer "decent" music. All we can do till then is pray...

Haha


----------



## vivalabam

You'd all cringe at my choice in music. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> One day you will grow up and prefer "decent" music. All we can do till then is pray...
> 
> Haha


im sorry but taylor swift has been my favourite singer for years :Na_Na_Na_Na: I love bowling for soup aswell :lol2: im not into all the indie music though unless coldplay are indie? :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

just reade someones sig saying rip steve irwin your legacy will remain or something al he used to do was bover animals in they natural enviroment


----------



## mcluskyisms

vivalabam said:


> You'd all cringe at my choice in music. :blush:


Yikes, I can only begin to imagine....



geckodelta said:


> im sorry but taylor swift has been my favourite singer for years :Na_Na_Na_Na: I love bowling for soup aswell :lol2: im not into all the indie music though unless coldplay are indie? :lol2:


No, Coldplay have like 2.7 decent songs, the majority is horse manure...


----------



## vivalabam

YouTube - ‪DEV - Bass Down Low (Explicit) ft. The Cataracs‬‏

One of the songs I like at the moment. :blush:

I think I posted that right? I've not done youtube before. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> You'd all cringe at my choice in music. :blush:


N. dubz you no wht i be sayin? :Na_Na_Na_Na: is it something like that kerry :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> Yikes, I can only begin to imagine....
> 
> 
> 
> No, Coldplay have like 2.7 decent songs, the majority is horse manure...


I only like viva la vida :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> YouTube - ‪DEV - Bass Down Low (Explicit) ft. The Cataracs‬‏
> 
> One of the songs I like at the moment. :blush:
> 
> I think I posted that right? I've not done youtube before. :whistling2:


that's terrible!
I love that song so much!


----------



## mcluskyisms

vivalabam said:


> YouTube - ‪DEV - Bass Down Low (Explicit) ft. The Cataracs‬‏
> 
> One of the songs I like at the moment. :blush:
> 
> I think I posted that right? I've not done youtube before. :whistling2:


That is horrendous, if your going to listen to something with a "beat" make it something more like...






Or...


----------



## vivalabam

LMAO! I knew you'd say that.  I have a strange choice in music.:blush:


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> That is horrendous, if your going to listen to something with a "beat" make it something more like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or...


Are you kidding?! They are both terrible! Linkin park and jay z, that isn't even any kind of music, weirdest mis-match I've never seen in my life! 

If you're going to choose linkin park get one of the good songs, crawling, bleed it out, numb, in the end.


----------



## mcluskyisms

vivalabam said:


> Are you kidding?! They are both terrible! Linkin park and jay z, that isn't even any kind of music, weirdest mis-match I've never seen in my life!


Dude, you aint gotta clue... haha


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> Dude, you aint gotta clue... haha


I've never liked that song, it used to come on Kerrang and I was disgusted. :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I've never liked that song, it used to come on Kerrang and I was disgusted. :whip:


kerry have you got your damn card yet? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> kerry have you got your damn card yet? :lol2:


No I have not!


----------



## JurassicParking

This forum is lacking blues music. Screw this! 
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> No I have not!


now i actually look like a liar  i will send you another one on june 5th :lol2: then i will have some more money : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

JurassicParking said:


> This forum is lacking blues music. Screw this!
> :lol2::lol2:


blues music? that makes me sad :lol2:


----------



## JurassicParking

You're listening to it wrong!


----------



## geckodelta

JurassicParking said:


> You're listening to it wrong!


is that possible? :lol2:


----------



## Moosey

So, bets on how long my sex dungeon picture takes to get me in trouble?


----------



## Joe1991




----------



## geckodelta

MissMoose said:


> So, bets on how long my sex dungeon picture takes to get me in trouble?


idk but i replied :lol2:


----------



## Moosey

It was the only thing that came up on my google search of "sex dungeon" that didnt have naked ladies in


----------



## geckodelta

MissMoose said:


> It was the only thing that came up on my google search of "sex dungeon" that didnt have naked ladies in


I thought it was your sex dungeon :gasp: im dissapointed now :whip: :lol2:


----------



## Moosey

geckodelta said:


> I thought it was your sex dungeon :gasp: im dissapointed now :whip: :lol2:


As if I'd show you mine, that'd ruin the surprise!


----------



## geckodelta

MissMoose said:


> As if I'd show you mine, that'd ruin the surprise!


:lol2: I should really post in the 18+ section but im too scared that they will eat me alive :blush: :lol2:


----------



## Moosey

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: I should really post in the 18+ section but im too scared that they will eat me alive :blush: :lol2:


You're more likely to be bored than eaten alive


----------



## geckodelta

MissMoose said:


> You're more likely to be bored than eaten alive


ah has it changed then?  i was biding my time to come in with a remark that would give me a head start :lol2:


----------



## Moosey

geckodelta said:


> ah has it changed then?  i was biding my time to come in with a remark that would give me a head start :lol2:


Just slip in quietly...(lol)


----------



## geckodelta

MissMoose said:


> Just slip in quietly...(lol)


thats what she said :lol2:


----------



## Moosey

geckodelta said:


> thats what she said :lol2:


Have you been spying on my bedroom?


----------



## geckodelta

MissMoose said:


> Have you been spying on my bedroom?


errr no.... no i haven't :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Moosey

geckodelta said:


> errr no.... no i haven't :whistling2: :lol2:


Could you at least film?


----------



## geckodelta

MissMoose said:


> Could you at least film?


im up for that :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> now i actually look like a liar  i will send you another one on june 5th :lol2: then i will have some more money : victory:


No it's ok, you don't have to.


----------



## Brandan Smith

anyone off for a drink saturday afternoon?


----------



## mcluskyisms

Shandy said:


> anyone off for a drink saturday afternoon?


I will be more than likely, although not in Birmingham...


----------



## Mutley.100

mcluskyisms said:


> I will be more than likely, although not in Birmingham...


What about in Dudley ? :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Mutley.100 said:


> What about in Dudley ? :lol2:


Haha.

No, I'm kinda sickened I couldn't make it over for the BTS, kinda sore about it likes...

Next year though...


----------



## Joe1991

Have fun at the BTS, I know I won't. :whip:

Anyhoo, I did get to have a lie-in for the first time in months, which was nice.


----------



## mcluskyisms

​


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> image​


:lol2:

where do you find all these pic :lol:


----------



## Joe1991

Invert enthusiasts are really boring, eh? :whip:


----------



## Lukeyk

are there ever any kinda of invert conventions/ reptile conventions round london way


----------



## Brandan Smith

hi everyone. how are you all.


----------



## mcluskyisms

I get bored.....

:whistling2:​


----------



## selina20

Lukeyk said:


> are there ever any kinda of invert conventions/ reptile conventions round london way


Theres Kempton in October at Kempton racetrack. Theres also SEAS which is in Ashford Kent


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

Damn i didnt know SEAS was in ashford hmmm


----------



## selina20

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> Damn i didnt know SEAS was in ashford hmmm


Yea it was at the ashford hotel. Was the 1st show this year. They are holding another one next year which i shall definately be going to.


----------



## Biggys

Good evening Guys and Gals


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Good evening Guys and Gals


hiya, hows u


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> hiya, hows u


Hey, I'm good thanks , you ?


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Hey, I'm good thanks , you ?


Think iv got the start of a tummy bug and Marks working nights lol. Just got to hope the kids dont get it lol


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Think iv got the start of a tummy bug and Marks working nights lol. Just got to hope the kids dont get it lol


Aww.. yeah kids are hard enough as it is, let alone when they are ill :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

I have to go to bed, I'll be woken up at 9 again tomorrow by the dog barking next door. It's every morning now and is actually stressing me out, every morning at half 9 and it goes on all day. Doesn't help that I have an exam on Friday. >_<


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Aww.. yeah kids are hard enough as it is, let alone when they are ill :lol2:


Tell me about it nothing worse than being upto your eyeballs in nappies lol. I learnt this lesson when my son ate a large amount of eco earth. Its very good in fibre lol



vivalabam said:


> I have to go to bed, I'll be woken up at 9 again tomorrow by the dog barking next door. It's every morning now and is actually stressing me out, every morning at half 9 and it goes on all day. Doesn't help that I have an exam on Friday. >_<


Phone the council about it


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I have to go to bed, I'll be woken up at 9 again tomorrow by the dog barking next door. It's every morning now and is actually stressing me out, every morning at half 9 and it goes on all day. Doesn't help that I have an exam on Friday. >_<


Shotgun....

neighbours or the dog... the choice is up to you :whistling2:


Don't kill the dog, just the neighbours


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> I have to go to bed, I'll be woken up at 9 again tomorrow by the dog barking next door. It's every morning now and is actually stressing me out, every morning at half 9 and it goes on all day. Doesn't help that I have an exam on Friday. >_<


Half 9 bam that's half the day gone in my job, id love to lay in to that time.


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Tell me about it nothing worse than being upto your eyeballs in nappies lol. I learnt this lesson when my son ate a *large amount of eco earth.* Its very good in fibre lol


LMFAO, that has to be the least edible looking thing going :lol2:

smells pretty good though :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> Phone the council about it


See I don't want to cause a rift between the neighbours, I'm tempted to write them a letter but I'm just scared they will go off on one. This isn't my house. 



Biggys said:


> Shotgun....
> 
> neighbours or the dog... the choice is up to you :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Don't kill the dog, just the neighbours


We joke but I was actually thinking about opening the back gate and letting it free, how bad is that? It's stressing me out so much though, a stupid little thing like a dog barking can tip me over the edge. >_>


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> LMFAO, that has to be the least edible looking thing going :lol2:
> 
> smells pretty good though :blush:


He eats it whenever he sees it lol. Have no idea why he just does lol. Have to hide it from him otherwise he will eat a block no problem lmao


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Half 9 bam that's half the day gone in my job, id love to lay in to that time.


I know I should be grateful that I sleep in till then, but I just think I have a day of revision ahead of me I don't want to be sleep deprived otherwise I just can't concentrate. Plus the dog barks all day anyway, I'm ripping my hair out my the afternoon. >_>


----------



## selina20

Colosseum said:


> Half 9 bam that's half the day gone in my job, id love to lay in to that time.


Me too but i have a 2 month old baby and a toddler so thats never going to happen lmao


----------



## Colosseum

selina20 said:


> *He eats it whenever he sees it lol.* Have no idea why he just does lol. Have to hide it from him otherwise he will eat a block no problem lmao


Sorry my warped mind was thinking about something else I have just giggled and I think I just peed a bit.


----------



## selina20

Colosseum said:


> Sorry my warped mind was thinking about something else I have just giggled and I think I just peed a bit.


Trust you :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> We joke but I was actually thinking about opening the back gate and letting it free, how bad is that? It's stressing me out so much though, a stupid little thing like a dog barking can tip me over the edge. >_>


Awww , just post a letter though the door, if they go off on one, then you have every right to call the council and have them do something about it 



selina20 said:


> He eats it whenever he sees it lol. Have no idea why he just does lol. Have to hide it from him otherwise he will eat a block no problem lmao


aww bless :lol:

how long until he get's his first T then ?:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Right I'm off to bed, night all


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww , just post a letter though the door, if they go off on one, then you have every right to call the council and have them do something about it


Yeah I just have to pluck up the courage. :lol2:


----------



## Joe1991

vivalabam said:


> I have to go to bed, I'll be woken up at 9 again tomorrow by the dog barking next door. It's every morning now and is actually stressing me out, every morning at half 9 and it goes on all day. Doesn't help that I have an exam on Friday. >_<


I'm up at 9am every morning, uncluding Sundays. I don't see the problem. 

Just started learning Italian. Having fun. :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> aww bless :lol:
> 
> how long until he get's his first T then ?:lol2:


Hes already got 3 lol


----------



## vivalabam

Joe1991 said:


> I'm up at 9am every morning, uncluding Sundays. I don't see the problem.
> 
> Just started learning Italian. Having fun. :2thumb:


It's not the time, it's what wakes me up that is the problem. Even it it woke me up at 1 in the afternoon it's still be annoyed because it's the actual dog barking.


----------



## JurassicParking

You cant expect a dog not to bark.


----------



## vivalabam

JurassicParking said:


> You cant expect a dog not to bark.


It doesn't bark at anything, it just barks and howls all day for no reason. It doesn't want to be left alone. If someone was walking past or something I wouldn't mind, I know dogs bark, but this one just does it because it's lonely.


----------



## Joe1991

My friend just told me about this.

First one to guess the price get's a "Like". (Even though I'm not sure what they do anymore as you can't see the stats)










@viva - You will eventually just phase the barking out. My next door neighbours dog is the same, although, she doesn't wake me (Well, VERY rarely). CONSTANTLY barking whilst he is at work. Ater a while it became music to my ears.....well, not quite, but you get the point. ;p


----------



## rudy691

it looks like somebody went sick on it


----------



## selina20

How can someone call that art. My 22 month old can do better lol


----------



## Lucky Eddie

Looks like the bottom of one of my Faunariums.


----------



## Joe1991

Haha, all very true comments.

Supposedly, pieces like this are supposed to reflect what is going on in the artists mind. He must be one crazy gay.

No guesses of the price yet?


----------



## selina20

joe1991 said:


> haha, all very true comments.
> 
> Supposedly, pieces like this are supposed to reflect what is going on in the artists mind. He must be one crazy gay.
> 
> No guesses of the price yet?


£250, 000


----------



## mcluskyisms

If its a original Jackson Pollock it will probably be worth at least 70 million


----------



## SkinheadOi85

70 million bleeding hell.

give me some speed a paint brush some canva`s and smoke for the come down and i`ll knock a room full these up for 500quid!!!


----------



## mcluskyisms

SkinheadOi85 said:


> 70 million bleeding hell.
> 
> give me some speed a paint brush some canva`s and smoke for the come down and i`ll knock a room full these up for 500quid!!!


Haha.

Thing is you have to die after you've painted it...





















:gasp:


----------



## Joe1991

selina20 said:


> £250, 000


Hell of a lot more.


mcluskyisms said:


> If its a original Jackson Pollock it will probably be worth at least 70 million


More.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Joe1991 said:


> More.


Well Ive been to check since and its 75m, so not far off...


----------



## mcluskyisms

New tune...

F.G.B - Rough Take

:whistling2:


----------



## Joe1991

mcluskyisms said:


> Well Ive been to check since and its 75m, so not far off...


I got told it was 155 million dollars, which is roughly 90 million pounds.

Either way, stupid money for some scribbles on a canvas.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Joe1991 said:


> Either way, stupid money for some scribbles on a canvas.


Well I don't agree, even though to the untrained eye it may look like "some scribbles on a canvas" There is a lot of work goes into composing a piece like that and they're certainly not easy to do. Not to even mention the sheer size of the piece... 

After I saw it I went to check up about it and it said that David Geffen had bought it for $140m so that's about £75m. Each to their own I guess


----------



## geckodelta

im back guys! :lol2:


----------



## SkinheadOi85

welcome back gecko,

Mc I may just die after a speed and canvas painting binge!!! depends on the qualitity of the gear!!!!

Shall listen to the new track in a bit...gotta sort laptop out first its being a swine


----------



## mcluskyisms

geckodelta said:


> im back guys! :lol2:


Wb Mr Gecko 



SkinheadOi85 said:


> Mc I may just die after a speed and canvas painting binge!!! depends on the qualitity of the gear!!!!


Putty!!! Haha


----------



## Oderus

Yup I have never understood the prices his works go for dispite hearing long ago Pollock put a strange amount of planning into some of them, im sure if that was the case then they had a lot of meaning to him, but not necessarily anybody else.

This however must be worth a shed load if there's any justice in the world..


----------



## geckodelta

SkinheadOi85 said:


> welcome back gecko,
> 
> Mc I may just die after a speed and canvas painting binge!!! depends on the qualitity of the gear!!!!
> 
> Shall listen to the new track in a bit...gotta sort laptop out first its being a swine





mcluskyisms said:


> Wb Mr Gecko
> 
> 
> 
> Putty!!! Haha


thanks :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> im back guys! :lol2:


Where have you been?! I thought it was very quiet! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Where have you been?! I thought it was very quiet! :lol2:


i have been busy.... my gf snogged my best mate so i have spent my time coming up with an itriccate plan of revenge :devil: did you ever get you card?


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> i have been busy.... my gf snogged my best mate so i have spent my time coming up with an itriccate plan of revenge :devil: did you ever get you card?


Urgh, leave her. Once a cheat always a cheat, you're so young, you don't need to be dealing with that crap at your age, believe me! 

I didn't no.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Urgh, leave her. Once a cheat always a cheat, you're so young, you don't need to be dealing with that crap at your age, believe me!
> 
> I didn't no.


oh trust me I left her... :2thumb: and i will send another one then


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> oh trust me I left her... :2thumb: and i will send another one then


Good man! :no1: You can do better than that, she'll soon realise what an idiot she has been and we can laugh. :2thumb:

Ok then but you don't have to.  My birthday was aaaages ago.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Good man! :no1: You can do better than that, she'll soon realise what an idiot she has been and we can laugh. :2thumb:
> 
> Ok then but you don't have to.  My birthday was aaaages ago.


haha i hope i can :lol2: otherwise i think i will live without women :Na_Na_Na_Na: and I will lol be happy im spending £40 on you


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> haha i hope i can :lol2: otherwise i think i will live without women :Na_Na_Na_Na: and I will lol be happy im spending £40 on you


Yeah, we're over rated anyway. :whistling2:

No, I didn't mean money! You can't send any more...


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, we're over rated anyway. :whistling2:
> 
> No, I didn't mean money! You can't send any more...


you are :Na_Na_Na_Na: im sure there are things i can find on google that do the same thing :whistling2::whistling2: and yes i can


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> you are :Na_Na_Na_Na: im sure there are things i can find on google that do the same thing :whistling2::whistling2: and yes i can


LOL! Exactly. :lol2: No, I'd feel too bad!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Exactly. :lol2: No, I'd feel too bad!


dont feel bad... it was her birthday money anyway :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> dont feel bad... it was her birthday money anyway :lol2:


LMAO! You should buy her something, take a picture, then destroy it. :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

If she cheated on you I recommend you go to her house with two screwdrivers, one positive drive and one negative. Remove the outer door handles with said screwdrivers, once you have removed them you will find a bar of metal protruding outwards. Remove both these bar on both front and back door handles, then its up to you if you screw the outer handles back on again (I always do as it looks better) then go home and have a giggle.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LMAO! You should buy her something, take a picture, then destroy it. :lol2:


haha are you still selling your baboon? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mcluskyisms

BOING!!! Said Zebedee, "It's time for bed"


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> haha are you still selling your baboon? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


No, they are gone now.  

Ergh I have an exam today.  I haven't found any motivation to move out of bed yet, wonder why. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> No, they are gone now.
> 
> Ergh I have an exam today.  I haven't found any motivation to move out of bed yet, wonder why. :whistling2:


haha i also had an exam today just finished now :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> haha i also had an exam today just finished now :lol2:


Ah right how did it go?  I have mine at 2, it's the worst time, got all day of worrying then. >_< At least it's only 2 hours, my one last year was 3 hours. >_<


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Ah right how did it go?  I have mine at 2, it's the worst time, got all day of worrying then. >_< At least it's only 2 hours, my one last year was 3 hours. >_<


err well put it this way it was a 2 hour exam and i finished in 20 mins... mainly because i wrote N/A in all the answer boxes :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> err well put it this way it was a 2 hour exam and i finished in 20 mins... mainly because i wrote N/A in all the answer boxes :lol2:


Sounds like my A levels. :lol2: I think I know what I'm doing for my exam, I'm just worried when I get in there it will all come out at once, not my lovely structured answer I have prepared. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Sounds like my A levels. :lol2: I think I know what I'm doing for my exam, I'm just worried when I get in there it will all come out at once, not my lovely structured answer I have prepared. :blush:


hahahaha at least you know the answers :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> hahahaha at least you know the answers :lol2:


Well yeah, it's my only seen exam so I know the questions. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well yeah, it's my only seen exam so I know the questions. :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Talked the Mrs. into singing one of my songs for me today...

Alone - Cate Version


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> Talked the Mrs. into singing one of my songs for me today...
> 
> Alone - Cate Version


Wow she's got a good voice.


----------



## mcluskyisms

vivalabam said:


> Wow she's got a good voice.


She most certainly has!!! :flrt:


----------



## selina20

Nice song and what a talented singer your other half is.


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> She most certainly has!!! :flrt:


Is that you playing the guitar?


----------



## mcluskyisms

vivalabam said:


> Is that you playing the guitar?


Aye, I recorded all the guitar bits this morning


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> Aye, I recorded all the guitar bits this morning


Ah right, it's really good. ^_^


----------



## mcluskyisms

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, it's really good. ^_^


Glad you like it, Ive decided seen as this turned out so well I will be getting her to sing most of my back catologue and re-recording them all.

: victory:


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> Glad you like it, Ive decided seen as this turned out so well I will be getting her to sing most of my back catologue and re-recording them all.
> 
> : victory:


Awesome, make sure you post them when you do, I'd like a listen. :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

mcluskyisms said:


> Glad you like it, Ive decided seen as this turned out so well I will be getting her to sing most of my back catologue and re-recording them all.
> 
> : victory:


I think you are going to owe her a lot of chocolate after that lol


----------



## Colosseum

I have just eaten 2 packs of fig rolls yummy!


----------



## selina20

Colosseum said:


> I have just eaten 2 packs of fig rolls yummy!


you got a free day tomorrow as i think u will need a loo nearby XD


----------



## mcluskyisms

selina20 said:


> I think you are going to owe her a lot of chocolate after that lol


Haha. She doesn't like chocolate...

Maybe a breakfast in bed


----------



## selina20

mcluskyisms said:


> Haha. She doesn't like chocolate...
> 
> Maybe a breakfast in bed


A woman that dont like chocolate. Is that why shes skinny lol


----------



## Colosseum

selina20 said:


> you got a free day tomorrow as i think u will need a loo nearby XD


 
Funny enough they don't make me shit :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

Colosseum said:


> Funny enough they don't make me shit :2thumb:


My other half thinks its funny to give my son them when hes got work the next day lol


----------



## Moosey

I'm so high i just lost my hearing


----------



## selina20

MissMoose said:


> I'm so high i just lost my hearing


What you been taking lol


----------



## Moosey

selina20 said:


> What you been taking lol


Marijuana my dear.


----------



## selina20

MissMoose said:


> Marijuana my dear.


Oh i miss those days lol


----------



## Moosey

selina20 said:


> Oh i miss those days lol


You breastfeeding?


----------



## selina20

MissMoose said:


> You breastfeeding?


Yup so i cant drink or do much tbh.


----------



## Moosey

selina20 said:


> Yup so i cant drink or do much tbh.


Sucks to be you!


----------



## selina20

MissMoose said:


> Sucks to be you!


Indeed it does right now lol. As soon as she gets teeth she no longer gets booby lol


----------



## mcluskyisms

Remixed the production values on the original file, even though I made the mid riff too loud I brought it back down a bit and equalized the harmonics and shizzle...

Alone

Hope people can hear the difference?


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Tune!!!*


----------



## mcluskyisms

People alive??? :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> People alive??? :gasp:


I don't think so, the OH is watching some crap and I'm watching youtube videos, exciting life I lead.


----------



## mcluskyisms

vivalabam said:


> I don't think so, the OH is watching some crap and I'm watching youtube videos, exciting life I lead.


Everybody seems to be having a magical life haha

Nah, seriously boring night this end...


----------



## Biggys

Evening guys and gals


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> Evening guys and gals


Dood : victory:


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> Everybody seems to be having a magical life haha
> 
> Nah, seriously boring night this end...


Yeah, weirdos... 

Here too, but I ordered lots more make up so I'm happy. :no1: Got my next exam revision to do tomorrow, so I'm not overly looking forward to it. :bash:



Biggys said:


> Evening guys and gals


Hey ya. : victory:


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Dood : victory:


Heya, was only a brief stay im off to bed now :lol2:


Night


----------



## mcluskyisms

Kids these days, pffft haha


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> Kids these days, pffft haha


My thoughts exactly! Although I'll be off to bed soon, not by choice. The OH has work tomorrow. :whip:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Well I plan to sit up and watch the sun rise, always a nice visual haha


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> Well I plan to sit up and watch the sun rise, always a nice visual haha


Wow that's a long time. I remember when I used to do that, I don't think I'd be able to these days, I think I'm getting old before my time haha.


----------



## mcluskyisms

vivalabam said:


> Wow that's a long time. I remember when I used to do that, I don't think I'd be able to these days, I think I'm getting old before my time haha.


Zimmer frame for Kerry....

Haha


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> Zimmer frame for Kerry....
> 
> Haha


It won't be long I tell you, I already get backache. :whip:


----------



## mcluskyisms

vivalabam said:


> It won't be long I tell you, I already get backache. :whip:


I have only had backache once, and that was because I was showing off my manly lifting abilities....

Bad idea, men are like that.


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> I have only had backache once, and that was because I was showing off my manly lifting abilities....
> 
> Bad idea, men are like that.


Yeah, you men do that.  

Any who I'm off to bed, take some pics of the sun rise, I forgot what it's like. :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, you men do that.
> 
> Any who I'm off to bed, take some pics of the sun rise, I forgot what it's like. :lol2:


Haha

Ok....


----------



## Moosey

I feel really sick and have had maybe three hours sleep. I have an all day children's birthday party. I may hang myself.


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

Has everyone heard about the fire at bob clarks facility? For those that dont know him he is a snake breeder and importer in the us. His snake facility had a fire and hes lost his records i dont know how many snakes hes lost. There is a post in the snake section.


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Kids these days, pffft haha





vivalabam said:


> Wow that's a long time. I remember when I used to do that, I don't think I'd be able to these days, I think I'm getting old before my time haha.


I had a busy day and needed to be up :lol2:

Pic's of todays job will be up soon


----------



## vivalabam

So this is the situation: 

My B. boehmei has been in pre moult for about a month and is currently looking like this: 










Any fatter and that bum is going to pop off, so every day when I see she hasn't moulted I shout "MOULT!" at her. Now someone must be listening because hello new pretty moulted B. Smithi. :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> Has everyone heard about the fire at bob clarks facility? For those that dont know him he is a snake breeder and importer in the us. His snake facility had a fire and hes lost his records i dont know how many snakes hes lost. There is a post in the snake section.


what?!?!?! :gasp:


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

Yeah bad doodoo mate. I admit i know nothing about the cause of it but it goes to show that accidents ( i presume) can and do happen. Im sure that if you have any thing ordered with him you know about this already but hes asked the ppl who have ordered to get in touch with him. My thoughts go out to bob and his family, staff and of course the snakes.


----------



## vivalabam

vivalabam said:


> So this is the situation:
> 
> My B. boehmei has been in pre moult for about a month and is currently looking like this:
> 
> image
> 
> Any fatter and that bum is going to pop off, so every day when I see she hasn't moulted I shout "MOULT!" at her. Now someone must be listening because hello new pretty moulted B. Smithi. :flrt:
> 
> image


I've now had a congo green mantis moult and a dead leaf mantis, still no B. boehmei.


----------



## Biggys

Anyone about :hmm:


----------



## snowgoose

Yup lol


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Yup lol


heya how are you mate ?


----------



## snowgoose

I'm good thanks, and yourself?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I'm good thanks, and yourself?


Good to hear fella, I'm good thanks, just waiting for me wee penderseni to moult :lol2:

got anymore T's as of late ?


----------



## snowgoose

nothing lately, waiting for the pseudhapythingy to moult and the pampho is getting nice and dark


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> nothing lately, waiting for the pseudhapythingy to moult and the pampho is getting nice and dark


Psuedo scorp ?? :lol2:

aww sweet , I rehoused my tapi yesterday and it ended up sitting on my dads hands :gasp:

but he was all calm and just let it wander into it''s new tub, the nutter :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Right mate I'm off to bed :lol2:

I'm boring 

Night : victory:


----------



## snowgoose

lol, Night


----------



## mcluskyisms

New tune recorded today, don't worry I'm not singing on it...

Untitled - Version 1


----------



## Oderus

mcluskyisms said:


> New tune recorded today, don't worry I'm not singing on it...
> 
> Untitled - Version 1


Nice peice Chris but stop listening to post Damnation Opeth it's rubbing off :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Oderus said:


> Nice peice Chris but stop listening to post Damnation Opeth it's rubbing off :lol2:


I haven't actually listened to Opeth as of yet, although just did a YouTube search and not bad...

I don't actually like that song I made much on reflection as I only made the second guitar bit as ad lib today and its changed it too much for my liking haha


----------



## Oderus

Ah all that cometh from Akerfeldt is good, for the most part anyway and you can't go wrong with any of the stuff from Bloodbath either including the one he's not on.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Oderus said:


> Ah all that cometh from Akerfeldt is good, for the most part anyway and you can't go wrong with any of the stuff from Bloodbath either including the one he's not on.


I shall have to give it a whirl chief.

Tomorrow I will make a better song me thinks...


----------



## vivalabam

I'm so annoyed with myself, I thought being creeped out by spiders was passed me by now. I just went to the toilet and there was one of those really leggy ones right under it, I had to move it out before I went in. >_< 

Kerry you have 31 tarantulas up north, some reaching 7 inches, why are you scared of a tiny 2 inch bundle of legs with a body half the size of a pea. :whip:


----------



## peterparker

vivalabam said:


> I'm so annoyed with myself, I thought being creeped out by spiders was passed me by now. I just went to the toilet and there was one of those really leggy ones right under it, I had to move it out before I went in. >_<
> 
> Kerry you have 31 tarantulas up north, some reaching 7 inches, why are you scared of a tiny 2 inch bundle of legs with a body half the size of a pea. :whip:


Cause it's the middle of the night and your pants are round your knees it makes you feel more vunerable :blush:


----------



## mcluskyisms




----------



## kris74

if the plural of mouse is mice, why isn't the plural of spouse spice?


----------



## Oderus

mcluskyisms said:


>


Buzzo pope of noise stuff :notworthy:I feel like linking a load of Cows, God Bullies and Ba-tard tunes onto that to but il let the people that liked that find em themselves :2thumb:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Oderus said:


> Buzzo pope of noise stuff :notworthy:I feel like linking a load of Cows, God Bullies and Ba-tard tunes onto that to but il let the people that liked that find em themselves :2thumb:


(the) Melvins are nothing short of outstanding win...


----------



## Oderus

mcluskyisms said:


> (the) Melvins are nothing short of outstanding win...


First thing I heard from them was Eggnog (via Peel) but I could never get much into the earlier stuff then that at the time, but "Honey Bucket" "Buck Owens" "The Horn Bearer" and the rocking bit of "Magic pig detective" (and no doubt some iv forgot) all still kick my shitzle in to this day :2thumb:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Oderus said:


> First thing I heard from them was Eggnog (via Peel) but I could never get much into the earlier stuff then that at the time, but "Honey Bucket" "Buck Owens" "The Horn Bearer" and the rocking bit of "Magic pig detective" (and no doubt some iv forgot) all still kick my shitzle in to this day :2thumb:


You Sir, have good taste in music.






: victory:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Another new recording...

System Commissioned Error

:2thumb:


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Melancholia...*

The Mrs. New painting...



















Tis win!!!

:flrt:


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> The Mrs. New painting...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Tis win!!!
> 
> :flrt:


 
OMFG that is amazing :gasp:

:notworthy:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> OMFG that is amazing :gasp:
> 
> :notworthy:


She has an awesome talent!!!

Here's the website *Catherine Creaney*


----------



## selina20

She is seriously talented Chris. Is there anything she cant do lol


----------



## mcluskyisms

selina20 said:


> She is seriously talented Chris. Is there anything she cant do lol


She cant do accents and that's about it, everything sounds South African....


----------



## mcluskyisms

Ohh yeah, and sprinting...


----------



## mcluskyisms

Another new song...

Tonight


----------



## Stelios

That is the nutz mate :no1:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Stelios said:


> That is the nutz mate :no1:


Cheers man


----------



## Biggys

Anyone about ? :lol2:


----------



## bobby

Biggys said:


> Anyone about ? :lol2:


Nope.


----------



## Biggys

bobby said:


> Nope.


Damn


----------



## MustLoveSnails

Echo echo echo echo echo echo echo


----------



## Biggys

MustLoveSnails said:


> Echo echo echo echo echo echo echo


 Hello mate, how are you ?


----------



## MustLoveSnails

Biggys said:


> Hello mate, how are you ?


Bored, hence the pedantic changing of font size on my previous post


----------



## Biggys

MustLoveSnails said:


> Bored, hence the pedantic changing of font size on my previous post


:lol2:

Same I'm frigging well bored, and everyone just ditched on MSN :devil:

been up to much as of late ?


----------



## MustLoveSnails

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Same I'm frigging well bored, and everyone just ditched on MSN :devil:
> 
> been up to much as of late ?


 All my friends are currently asleep, but I can't sleep so end up on the net all night! Nope, absolutely nuffin lately :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

MustLoveSnails said:


> All my friends are currently asleep, but I can't sleep so end up on the net all night! Nope, absolutely nuffin lately :lol2:


:lol2:

exactly the same here mate, but evil people are making me laugh and I know I will end up waking someone up :blush:


----------



## MustLoveSnails

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> exactly the same here mate, but evil people are making me laugh and I know I will end up waking someone up :blush:


 Then there will be trouble! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

MustLoveSnails said:


> Then there will be trouble! :lol2:


Deffinalty, seeing as I'm nto meant to be on the comp and snuck down stair becuase one of my mates was upset :lol2:

If I woke my perants up, there would be a R.I.P Biggys thread up tomorrow :gasp:


----------



## MustLoveSnails

Biggys said:


> Deffinalty, seeing as I'm nto meant to be on the comp and snuck down stair becuase one of my mates was upset :lol2:
> 
> If I woke my perants up, there would be a R.I.P Biggys thread up tomorrow :gasp:


My computer is not working so I have to use the one in the living room. I'm like a ninja or something, sneaking around uber quiet :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

MustLoveSnails said:


> My computer is not working so I have to use the one in the living room. I'm like a ninja or something, sneaking around uber quiet :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:

See If I try to be sneaky I fail and fall :blush:


----------



## MustLoveSnails

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> See If I try to be sneaky I fail and fall :blush:


 Lol, I'm so good I manage to listen to music without waking anyone 8)


----------



## Biggys

MustLoveSnails said:


> Lol, I'm so good I manage to listen to music without waking anyone 8)


Screw james bond, make and Mustlovesnails movie empire :lol2:


----------



## MustLoveSnails

Biggys said:


> Screw james bond, make and Mustlovesnails movie empire :lol2:


Yup, instead of guns I fling snails at people :roll2:


----------



## Biggys

MustLoveSnails said:


> Yup, instead of guns I fling snails at people :roll2:


:rotfl:


I like the stripey one in your sig :flrt:


----------



## MustLoveSnails

Biggys said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> I like the stripey one in your sig :flrt:


 TY, its not mine, I do have a load of those. Native british disco snails : victory: 
:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

MustLoveSnails said:


> TY, its not mine, I do have a load of those. Native british disco snails : victory:
> :lol2:


Wow it even have a funky name :lol2:


next time it rains I might go get a few :hmm:


----------



## MustLoveSnails

Biggys said:


> Wow it even have a funky name :lol2:
> 
> 
> next time it rains I might go get a few :hmm:


 Its not actually called disco snails :lol:, its these: 
White-lipped snail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Biggys

MustLoveSnails said:


> Its not actually called disco snails :lol:, its these:
> White-lipped snail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Awesome , I'm still calling them disco snails though :lol2:


----------



## MustLoveSnails

Biggys said:


> Awesome , I'm still calling them disco snails though :lol2:


 Does suit them :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Right I spose I better get _some_ sleep tonight,

night dude : victory:


----------



## MustLoveSnails

Biggys said:


> Right I spose I better get _some_ sleep tonight,
> 
> night dude : victory:


 Night


----------



## Colosseum

Bored today no work today


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Bored today no work today


I'm in pain trying to do revision, it's not going well. I should have waited till after my exams to have this operation, I'm so doped up on painkillers and anti biotics I don't know where I am half the time, let alone trying to learn what left realism is and what it's offered Criminology. :whip:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> I'm in pain trying to do revision, it's not going well. I should have waited till after my exams to have this operation, I'm so doped up on painkillers and anti biotics *I don't know where I am half the time*, let alone trying to learn what left realism is and what it's offered Criminology. :whip:


I am like that most days tbh. 

Cheer up though have some Pie. :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Good that ever time of the day it is :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Same here, no work today which is nice, extra kata practice in the living room now the sword arm is recovered from the weekends seminar. Hope no one calls round as the sight of a big skinhead in a Japanese skirt wielding a sword is a bit frightening to the uninitiated......good for the reaction tho  




Colosseum said:


> Bored today no work today


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> I am like that most days tbh.
> 
> Cheer up though have some Pie. :2thumb:


I wish I could eat pie! I had teeth taken out, which is so pathetic, but I had to have general anaesthetic and everything. I keep getting waves of sickness, it was done on Friday. >_> I still can't eat either, so I'm always hungry. Oh I long for a nice big fat greasy cheeseburger. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I wish I could eat pie! I had teeth taken out, which is so pathetic, but I had to have general anaesthetic and everything. I keep getting waves of sickness, it was done on Friday. >_> I still can't eat either, so I'm always hungry. Oh I long for a nice big fat greasy cheeseburger. :mf_dribble:


Have smoothies or something : victory:

or body building milkshakes, just to your getting some of the stuff you need :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

kris74 said:


> Same here, no work today which is nice, extra kata practice in the living room now the sword arm is recovered from the weekends seminar. Hope no one calls round as the sight of a big skinhead in a Japanese skirt wielding a sword is a bit frightening to the uninitiated......good for the reaction tho


 
Yes just a bit lol, I was supposed to be bailing today but its pissed it down and its drizzling now so it to god damn wet grr!


----------



## kris74

vivalabam said:


> I wish I could eat pie! I had teeth taken out, which is so pathetic, but I had to have general anaesthetic and everything. I keep getting waves of sickness, it was done on Friday. >_> I still can't eat either, so I'm always hungry. Oh I long for a nice big fat greasy cheeseburger. :mf_dribble:


Why you had teeth removed? I'm in mid root canal treatment to save a tooth and I tell thee It's fecking sore when the man finishes and the drug wears off. I have a wisdom tooth that gives issue but I'd honestly just get anti biotics every 8 month than have it chopped out. It lies flat with my gum line so need an operation, bugger that like......


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Have smoothies or something : victory:
> 
> or body building milkshakes, just to your getting some of the stuff you need :lol2:


LOL! Body building milkshakes.  I don't need help getting fat, I seem to be doing that fine on my own. :lol2:

I ate a cereal bar, that will last me for a while, then I'll try and suck on some bread or something. :whip:


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> Yes just a bit lol, I was supposed to be bailing today but its pissed it down and its drizzling now so it to god damn wet grr!


That sucks mate, its nice and sunny in Newcastle, so sunny in fact i have my blinds drawn against that terrible glare haha. Wanna do my practice in the garden but not sure what the neighbours will think off 2 foot of flashing steel whistling through the underbrush. There's really no value in being an inner city samurai these days


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Body building milkshakes.  I don't need help getting fat, I seem to be doing that fine on my own. :lol2:
> 
> I ate a cereal bar, that will last me for a while, then I'll try and suck on some bread or something. :whip:


Awww :lol2:

It was the only thing I could think of that had other stuff in it :blush:

Suck on bread :lol:, hmm what about some porrige and banana ?


----------



## vivalabam

kris74 said:


> Why you had teeth removed? I'm in mid root canal treatment to save a tooth and I tell thee It's fecking sore when the man finishes and the drug wears off. I have a wisdom tooth that gives issue but I'd honestly just get anti biotics every 8 month than have it chopped out. It lies flat with my gum line so need an operation, bugger that like......


Yeah it was teeth removed, one on each side. I had abscesses in them both, I've never felt pain like that before... I had to go to hospital and have general anaesthetic, I still feel awful after it and it was on Friday... 

Yeah it is pretty sore, it's getting better but I'm on the highest dose of co-codamol and some anti biotics. It's not really a good combination, especially seeing as I can't actually eat...


----------



## AilsaM

Just thought I'd pop in and say hello to all :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Just thought I'd pop in and say hello to all :2thumb:


Hello mate : victory:


----------



## AilsaM

vivalabam said:


> Yeah it was teeth removed, one on each side. I had abscesses in them both, I've never felt pain like that before... I had to go to hospital and have general anaesthetic, I still feel awful after it and it was on Friday...
> 
> Yeah it is pretty sore, it's getting better but I'm on the highest dose of co-codamol and some anti biotics. It's not really a good combination, especially seeing as I can't actually eat...


Aww you poor thing, I know how you feel, I had all 4 wisdom teeth out in one go, face like a football I had but you'll soon be on the mend :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Hello mate : victory:


Aloha :notworthy:


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Aloha :notworthy:


How are you mate ?


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> How are you mate ?


Ach am no bad thanks and yourself ?


----------



## vivalabam

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Aww you poor thing, I know how you feel, I had all 4 wisdom teeth out in one go, face like a football I had but you'll soon be on the mend :2thumb:


Thanks.  Yeah it really is the most stupid thing, like they are only teeth, but gawd does it hurt. >_< I found out last night I still have the abscesses there, probably why it's hurting me still. :bash:


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Ach am no bad thanks and yourself ?


Good to hear, I'm well thanks mate, my wee GBB has moulted :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

Kerry go get yourself some ReadyBrek its nice and smooth and will make you glow.


----------



## AilsaM

vivalabam said:


> Thanks.  Yeah it really is the most stupid thing, like they are only teeth, but gawd does it hurt. >_< I found out last night I still have the abscesses there, probably why it's hurting me still. :bash:


They'll soon drain and clear with anti biotics, I just had constant, never ending extreme tooth ache with my wisdom teeth, bottom 2 were impacted and pushing against other teeth.


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Kerry go get yourself some ReadyBrek its nice and smooth *and will make you glow*.


:lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Aloha :notworthy:


Hi dude hows the spider hunting going?


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Good to hear, I'm well thanks mate, my wee GBB has moulted :flrt:


Wanna tell my hatchling bloodred corn to hurry up and shed for me, she aint listening to me :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> Hi dude hows the spider hunting going?


Just info gathering for the moment. Hunting will commence soon me thinks :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Wanna tell my hatchling bloodred corn to hurry up and shed for me, she aint listening to me :lol2:


 Awww bless her :lol2:

She should shed soon mate, has she clear yet or still blued up ?


----------



## kris74

vivalabam said:


> Yeah it was teeth removed, one on each side. I had abscesses in them both, I've never felt pain like that before... I had to go to hospital and have general anaesthetic, I still feel awful after it and it was on Friday...
> 
> Yeah it is pretty sore, it's getting better but I'm on the highest dose of co-codamol and some anti biotics. It's not really a good combination, especially seeing as I can't actually eat...


that's a bit of a pisser like, especially the co-cocodamol. They the weakest codine you can get but they still send me sideways. I'm just off a tramadol prescription for a potential herniated disc from to much violent aikido, that's by far my worst episode and that shit really takes your head off. If the doc ever offers you tramadol, punch him in the town halls and leave! I have a bad reaction to anything opiate based so the doc is trying different things, I have a draw that resembles something from the junkies guide to pill collecting at the min, all tried once then put away, there's just no value in being a mong all day


----------



## Colosseum

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Just info gathering for the moment. Hunting will commence soon me thinks :whistling2:


 
Good good lots of reputable online shops to order them from do you have any particular idea in mind of the spider you want?


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Kerry go get yourself some ReadyBrek its nice and smooth and will make you glow.


You god send! ReadyBrek I didn't think of that! I'll send the OH to the shops when he gets home. :lol2: And ice cream, I think I'm in need of some ice cream. :lol2:



Ailsa McVicar said:


> They'll soon drain and clear with anti biotics, I just had constant, never ending extreme tooth ache with my wisdom teeth, bottom 2 were impacted and pushing against other teeth.


Yeah, hopefully I've had them so long, they are massive lumps, it's making my face swell, never a good look. :lol2: Ouch.  Yeah I had that with mine, it's why I got 1 of the abscesses, it was pushing on a really damaged tooth. No idea where the other one came from though. :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Awww bless her :lol2:
> 
> She should shed soon mate, has she clear yet or still blued up ?


Well last tues when I had her out I noticed she had a slight blue pale colour and that was it, now she appears clear. I got her on 9th April at 12 weeks old, she's feeding really well, drinking and pooping, so she's doing grand. Just wish she'd shed :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> tramadol


I am on this stuff, does it's job bloody well :lol2:

they had me on pure coadine, but neglected to tell me it can be addictive, I was taking them for over a year.....nice :devil:


----------



## AilsaM

vivalabam said:


> You god send! ReadyBrek I didn't think of that! I'll send the OH to the shops when he gets home. :lol2: And ice cream, I think I'm in need of some ice cream. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, hopefully I've had them so long, they are massive lumps, it's making my face swell, never a good look. :lol2: Ouch.  Yeah I had that with mine, it's why I got 1 of the abscesses, it was pushing on a really damaged tooth. No idea where the other one came from though. :lol2:


Ach you'll be fine in no time, you'll just be on soft food for a while :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Well last tues when I had her out I noticed she had a slight blue pale colour and that was it, now she appears clear. I got her on 9th April at 12 weeks old, she's feeding really well, drinking and pooping, so she's doing grand. Just wish she'd shed :lol2:


 
Expect a shed soon then mate 

normally a week after they clear : victory:


----------



## vivalabam

kris74 said:


> that's a bit of a pisser like, especially the co-cocodamol. They the weakest codine you can get but they still send me sideways. I'm just off a tramadol prescription for a potential herniated disc from to much violent aikido, that's by far my worst episode and that shit really takes your head off. If the doc ever offers you tramadol, punch him in the town halls and leave! I have a bad reaction to anything opiate based so the doc is trying different things, I have a draw that resembles something from the junkies guide to pill collecting at the min, all tried once then put away, there's just no value in being a mong all day


Yeah they aren't very nice, I'm not trying to have too many either, last time I took too many in the 24 hours and I ended up violently sick for a few days, so I'm suffering in pain at the moment by only taking 1 at a time. :lol2: Dulls the pain a little, but it's still there in the background. :whip:

Ah right, I'll know to keep away from that then.  Haha I hate taking pills, I can never swallow them. >_>


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> I am on this stuff, does it's job bloody well :lol2:
> 
> they had me on pure coadine, but neglected to tell me it can be addictive, I was taking them for over a year.....nice :devil:


Nasty stuff codine, made me really ill first time I took it, I kid you not projectile vomiting was an understatement :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Im linking it again...

New song

Tonight


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> Good good lots of reputable online shops to order them from do you have any particular idea in mind of the spider you want?


No not yet I don't. Am not sure about the ordering/buying online thing with beasties, I'd rather see an animal/beastie before I buy, always been like that. I go to a really good rep shop near me and he has loads of other beasties too so gonna see if he breeds Ts.


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Nasty stuff codine, made me really ill first time I took it, I kid you not projectile vomiting was an understatement :lol2:


Nice :lol2:, glad I'm off the stuff tbh wasn't even taking away the pain:whip:


----------



## kris74

vivalabam said:


> Yeah they aren't very nice, I'm not trying to have too many either, last time I took too many in the 24 hours and I ended up violently sick for a few days, so I'm suffering in pain at the moment by only taking 1 at a time. :lol2: Dulls the pain a little, but it's still there in the background. :whip:
> 
> Ah right, I'll know to keep away from that then.  Haha I hate taking pills, I can never swallow them. >_>


Yeah, too much opiate will make you sick, its basically just clinical grade heroin, obviously dumbed down for consumers. You should try 2 co-codamol with 2 ibuprofen. It's an anti inflammatory, works really well with mouth pain and toothache etc and can be taken with just about anything as long as you eat. Get some build up from the chemist, its milkshake that's fortified, type of stuff they have tons of in anorexia treatment clinics, brilliant stuff ha, keeps ye slim and healthy!


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Expect a shed soon then mate
> 
> normally a week after they clear : victory:


I knew it's normally a week after they go blue, just being a first time snake owner I wasn't sure if that was her in blue, once I get to know the signs I'll be able to tell :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Ailsa McVicar said:


> No not yet I don't. Am not sure about the ordering/buying online thing with beasties, I'd rather see an animal/beastie before I buy, always been like that. I go to a really good rep shop near me and he has loads of other beasties too so gonna see if he breeds Ts.


In the case of inverts it's usually better to buy them online, you get the dealers who actually know what they are talking about and are able to sell you the right one. While pet shops are usually brilliant at fluffy thing and reptiles, when it comes to inverts they tend not to know a lot. This is obviously a sweeping generalisation and some shops are good, but generally there won't be many species, they will be kept the wrong way and often are males which means they won't last long. 

If you buy from a reputable dealer like TSS (the spider shop) they send spiders really well packaged and send next day so it will be with you the next day before 1pm.


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> I knew it's normally a week after they go blue, just being a first time snake owner I wasn't sure if that was her in blue, once I get to know the signs I'll be able to tell :lol2:


:lol2:


Well look at her belly, if it looks milky/dusty then that is an indicator, then most apparent is her eyes if the go milky then she is going into shed, 
also soaking in her bowl is an anothr sign 

:2thumb:


SPIDER SPIDER MANTID CHEESE

^ keeping it off topic but with inverts :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

kris74 said:


> Yeah, too much opiate will make you sick, its basically just clinical grade heroin, obviously dumbed down for consumers. You should try 2 co-codamol with 2 ibuprofen. It's an anti inflammatory, works really well with mouth pain and toothache etc and can be taken with just about anything as long as you eat. Get some build up from the chemist, its milkshake that's fortified, type of stuff they have tons of in anorexia treatment clinics, brilliant stuff ha, keeps ye slim and healthy!


Yeah they gave me ibuprofen but I wasn't sure if I was allowed to take them together, they told me all the drug stuff after my general so I don't remember it well haha.  

Yeah I have been eating, just very small bits, I can't chew anything so as long as I'm able to suck it I'm good to go.  Took me half an hour to eat a banana yesterday. >_>


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Nice :lol2:, glad I'm off the stuff tbh wasn't even taking away the pain:whip:


I found that as well, just dulled it along with everything else. I felt like I was smothered in wool for 2 weeks and its really addictive, proper nasty stuff. I'm finding that no aikido and plenty of iaido is working great.


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> I found that as well, just dulled it along with everything else. I felt like I was smothered in wool for 2 weeks and its really addictive, proper nasty stuff. I'm finding that no *aikido and plenty of iaido is working great*.


Are these martial arts, or medicine :blush:


TBH i personally don't think it is worth the cost or making the stuff :lol2:


----------



## kris74

vivalabam said:


> Yeah they gave me ibuprofen but I wasn't sure if I was allowed to take them together, they told me all the drug stuff after my general so I don't remember it well haha.
> 
> Yeah I have been eating, just very small bits, I can't chew anything so as long as I'm able to suck it I'm good to go.  Took me half an hour to eat a banana yesterday. >_>


haha, half hour for a banana, that's serious! I remember when I got my tongue pierced about 17 years ago, I got some chips in Fife after dropping a customers car off and was still eating them at the borders, I think I fed them to roadside dwellers on the A1 cos I couldn't chew, was a total pain! Ibuprofen are the way forwards though, total wonder drug as far as I'm concerned


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Are these martial arts, or medicine :blush:


Martial arts but I consider them to be good medicine also if you get my meaning! :2thumb:

I just been at a 2 day seminar with the top 3 in the country teaching us how to do it the old fashioned feudal Japanese way, very interesting if you like that type of thing


----------



## vivalabam

kris74 said:


> haha, half hour for a banana, that's serious! I remember when I got my tongue pierced about 17 years ago, I got some chips in Fife after dropping a customers car off and was still eating them at the borders, I think I fed them to roadside dwellers on the A1 cos I couldn't chew, was a total pain! Ibuprofen are the way forwards though, total wonder drug as far as I'm concerned


Haha I know, people kept looking at me funny, it's not good.  Ah right, I'll start taking them then, as long as they haven't given me the really big pills, I can't swallow them. >_>


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> Well look at her belly, if it looks milky/dusty then that is an indicator, then most apparent is her eyes if the go milky then she is going into shed,
> also soaking in her bowl is an anothr sign
> 
> :2thumb:
> 
> 
> SPIDER SPIDER MANTID CHEESE
> 
> ^ keeping it off topic but with inverts :whistling2:


I've not noticed any of that, just her being slightly dull last week, not even her eyes went milks, nor have I seen her in her water bowl.

As I said am new to snakes and I know all snakes do blue differently, I read on one forum that someones bloodred went a kinda salmony pink colour and mines a hatchling bloodred nearly 5 months old.


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Martial arts but I consider them to be good medicine also if you get my meaning! :2thumb:
> 
> I just been at a 2 day seminar with the top 3 in the country teaching us how to do it the old fashioned feudal Japanese way, very interesting if you like that type of thing


Nice one 

Yeah I'm into all that sort of thing, love the japanese weponary, but wouldn't have a clue how to use them and would end up dieing as a reulst of trying :blush:


----------



## AilsaM

vivalabam said:


> In the case of inverts it's usually better to buy them online, you get the dealers who actually know what they are talking about and are able to sell you the right one. While pet shops are usually brilliant at fluffy thing and reptiles, when it comes to inverts they tend not to know a lot. This is obviously a sweeping generalisation and some shops are good, but generally there won't be many species, they will be kept the wrong way and often are males which means they won't last long.
> 
> If you buy from a reputable dealer like TSS (the spider shop) they send spiders really well packaged and send next day so it will be with you the next day before 1pm.


When buying inverts online can you give me some good people to use? I'm up in Central Scotland so if anyone knows people up here or places which will deliver to Scotland and not charge a fortune for delivery, that would be great.


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> I've not noticed any of that, just her being slightly dull last week, not even her eyes went milks, nor have I seen her in her water bowl.
> 
> As I said am new to snakes and I know all snakes do blue differently, I read on one forum that someones bloodred went a kinda salmony pink colour and mines a hatchling bloodred nearly 5 months old.


 
She might just be coming into the first stages of shed then, best bet is just to keep an eye on her : victory:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Nice one
> 
> Yeah I'm into all that sort of thing, love the japanese weponary, but wouldn't have a clue how to use them and would end up dieing as a reulst of trying :blush:


Ha, aye. I've had a mishap with a katana once before. I was doing the flicking action to remove the remains of my aggressor from the blade and dropped my arm due to not concentrating, hit myself right in the head. Blunt blade so thought nothing of it until I had an it by face, wiped it and saw all this blood. When I looked in the mirror I saw something that resembled the scene in Carrie after the pig blood incident, wasn't good although my cat was intrigued at all the blood, I think he wanted a lick or something, wierdo


----------



## vivalabam

Ailsa McVicar said:


> When buying inverts online can you give me some good people to use? I'm up in Central Scotland so if anyone knows people up here or places which will deliver to Scotland and not charge a fortune for delivery, that would be great.


I think people delivery to Scotland, not sure though, probably best to ask others that live up there. My laptop died the other day otherwise I would have posted all the links I have bookmarked. >_> 

I know of the spider shop, metamorphosis, bugz uk. I think they deliver to Scotland, but you'd have to check on their website.


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Ha, aye. I've had a mishap airborne a katana once before. I was doing the flicking action to remove the remains of my aggressor from the blade and dropped my arm due to not concentrating, hit myself right in the head. Blunt blade so thought nothing of it until I had an it by face, wiped it and saw all this blood. When I looked in the mirror I saw something that resembled the scene in Carrie after the pig blood incident, wasn't good although my cat was intrigued at all the blood, I think he wanted a lick or something, wierdo


Damn :gasp:, bloody lucky it was a blunt blade :lol2:

Yeah cat's are freaks tbh :devil:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I think people delivery to Scotland, not sure though, probably best to ask others that live up there. My laptop died the other day otherwise I would have posted all the links I have bookmarked. >_>
> 
> I know of the spider shop, metamorphosis, bugz uk. I think they deliver to Scotland, but you'd have to check on their website.


where's my plug? lol, I'm in Scotland


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Damn :gasp:, bloody lucky it was a blunt blade :lol2:
> 
> Yeah cat's are freaks tbh :devil:


Aye man, I start practice with a live blade this weekend. Quite a sac tightening thought really ha. It's definitely one of those hobbies you know that at some point you will require stitches or a quick and dirty fix with super glue if its a clean cut and your thumd hasn't fell off. Most peoples scars are in the same place, on the web of skin between thumb and fore finger of the left hand....roll on Saturday so I can get the Sharp out!


----------



## mcluskyisms

snowgoose said:


> where's my plug? lol, I'm in Scotland














:whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM

snowgoose said:


> where's my plug? lol, I'm in Scotland


 
Can you recommend somewhere in Scotland for big spiders :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

I can supply Tarantulas if your interested ( they would be posted but that's not a problem ) ( link in my signature )

As for shops with tarantulas, I can't help you there I'm afraid, as I only buy and sell online.

Cheers for the plug Chris


----------



## mcluskyisms

snowgoose said:


> Cheers for the plug Chris


No worries amigo, its shiny... :mf_dribble:


----------



## AilsaM

snowgoose said:


> I can supply Tarantulas if your interested ( they would be posted but that's not a problem ) ( link in my signature )
> 
> As for shops with tarantulas, I can't help you there I'm afraid, as I only buy and sell online.
> 
> Cheers for the plug Chris


Ok, can you recommend anywhere online? It is good to know you can supply Tarantulas, I'm researching them at the mo and not decided which species to go for as yet.


----------



## snowgoose

Other shops online which will happily send up to us are, 

The Spider Shop TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
Bugz UK BugzUk - Breeding, importing and selling insects from around the world
Martin Goss Home page.htm

If this is your first tarantula, I have a link in my signature which may be of help to you for finding your first species


----------



## AilsaM

snowgoose said:


> Other shops online which will happily send up to us are,
> 
> The Spider Shop TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
> Bugz UK BugzUk - Breeding, importing and selling insects from around the world
> Martin Goss Home page.htm
> 
> If this is your first tarantula, I have a link in my signature which may be of help to you for finding your first species


Thanks for that, much appreciated, yeah this is my first tarantula and have already added your link to my fav's. I take it you breed tarantula's, what species do you breed?


----------



## snowgoose

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Thanks for that, much appreciated, yeah this is my first tarantula and have already added your link to my fav's. I take it you breed tarantula's, what species do you breed?


Nope, I don't breed tarantulas and sell them, I ship them in from a supplier in Germany.

I am awaiting my female H.maculata to give me an egg sac at some point though


----------



## Biggys

PEOPLE :gasp:

My orb weaver egg sac has started hatching :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> PEOPLE :gasp:
> 
> My orb weaver egg sac has started hatching :flrt::flrt::flrt:


nice one *PERSON *

:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> PEOPLE :gasp:
> 
> My orb weaver egg sac has started hatching :flrt::flrt::flrt:


That's lovely. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM

snowgoose said:


> Nope, I don't breed tarantulas and sell them, I ship them in from a supplier in Germany.
> 
> I am awaiting my female H.maculata to give me an egg sac at some point though


So once I decide on a species, could you get one for me? Do you do that for people?


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> PEOPLE :gasp:
> 
> My orb weaver egg sac has started hatching :flrt::flrt::flrt:


Aww congrats I bet your so pleased


----------



## snowgoose

Ailsa McVicar said:


> So once I decide on a species, could you get one for me? Do you do that for people?


yup, I can add one to my next order and once it arrives with me, I would post it out to you.

Available species and sizes, along with prices ( without shipping ) can be found on my site


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> nice one *PERSON *
> 
> :lol2:


:blush:

I got excited and didn't want to type out everyones name :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> That's lovely. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Mean :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Aww congrats I bet your so pleased


Thanks mate, I am :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

snowgoose said:


> yup, I can add one to my next order and once it arrives with me, I would post it out to you.
> 
> Available species and sizes, along with prices ( without shipping ) can be found on my site


Cool cool, you might find me sending you a message at some point :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

Not a problem, just shoot one over any time


----------



## AilsaM

Snakelet feeding day tomorrow, I love feeding her and watching her scoff her pinkies, she's so greedy :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

snowgoose said:


> Not a problem, just shoot one over any time


Your prices are good too, so once I've decided I'll drop you a message and see what you can do for me :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Ahh quick question Goose, do you get many Trues in mate ??


----------



## ChrisNE

Afternoon peoples. Have sacked off work for the day because mehhh. Got tomorrow off. Week is going wonderfully well. Had about 25 moults already including my hugh AF L.Para who's been in pre moult for months. My AF A.'Paysoni' has also moulted along with a bunch of L.Violaceopes, G.Pulchra and A.Genics. Few other odds and ends with em. My first ever batch of corn snake eggs began hatching last night at 1AM so I'm over the moon about that and tomorrow my TSS order arrives. Some nice additions including more N.Chromatus and N.Colloratovilosum, a bunch of L.'Borneo Blacks' and lots of Avics. Might pop down the cinema and pizza hut tomorrow afternoon to celebrate the week so far. Look out for picture threads of all the above! :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> Afternoon peoples. Have sacked off work for the day because mehhh. Got tomorrow off. Week is going wonderfully well. Had about 25 moults already including my hugh AF L.Para who's been in pre moult for months. My AF A.'Paysoni' has also moulted along with a bunch of L.Violaceopes, G.Pulchra and A.Genics. Few other odds and ends with em. My first ever batch of corn snake eggs began hatching last night at 1AM so I'm over the moon about that and tomorrow my TSS order arrives. Some nice additions including more N.Chromatus and N.Colloratovilosum, a bunch of L.'Borneo Blacks' and lots of Avics. Might pop down the cinema and pizza hut tomorrow afternoon to celebrate the week so far. Look out for picture threads of all the above! :2thumb:


Very nice, good to hear about all the moults. :no1: I'd love pizza hut.  Send me a slice?


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Ahh quick question Goose, do you get many Trues in mate ??


I have a small selection of trues at the mo, although may be able to get more throughout the year.


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I have a small selection of trues at the mo, although may be able to get more throughout the year.


Nice one, will have a look at your site : victory:


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> Very nice, good to hear about all the moults. :no1: I'd love pizza hut.  Send me a slice?


I know, don't normally fuss about moults but was glad my L.Para finally did. And the Payson blonde too, she hadn't eaten in months. Darkened up quite a bit from her previous moult and had a good slap when I pulled the moult away from her too. Tetchy! 

Will be a ham pizza cos i'm boring! £6 RMSD and a slice is yours! :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

Think I've found some tarantulas that are very pretty indeed - Eupalaestrus campestratus (Pink Zebra Beauty), Brachypelma boehmei (Mexican Fireleg), Grammostola pulchra (Brazilian Black) :whistling2:


----------



## ChrisNE

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Think I've found some tarantulas that are very pretty indeed - Eupalaestrus campestratus (Pink Zebra Beauty), Brachypelma boehmei (Mexican Fireleg), Grammostola pulchra (Brazilian Black) :whistling2:


All awesome, hardy species! :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> I know, don't normally fuss about moults but was glad my L.Para finally did. And the Payson blonde too, she hadn't eaten in months. Darkened up quite a bit from her previous moult and had a good slap when I pulled the moult away from her too. Tetchy!
> 
> Will be a ham pizza cos i'm boring! £6 RMSD and a slice is yours! :2thumb:


Yeah I've been waiting a month for one of mine to moult, it sits in the same position, all day every day, it's like hurry up. >_>

Na, send it 1st class, a bit of moult never hurt anyone. :whistling2:



Ailsa McVicar said:


> Think I've found some tarantulas that are very pretty indeed - Eupalaestrus campestratus (Pink Zebra Beauty), Brachypelma boehmei (Mexican Fireleg), Grammostola pulchra (Brazilian Black) :whistling2:


The good news is all of them are good for beginners. :no1: Also green bottle blue, they are awesome Ts. :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I've been waiting a month for one of mine to moult, it sits in the same position, all day every day, it's like hurry up. >_>
> 
> Na, send it 1st class, a bit of *moult* never hurt anyone. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is all of them are good for beginners. :no1: Also green bottle blue, they are awesome Ts. :flrt:


Sorry, pizza MOULDS not MOULTS lol


----------



## AilsaM

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I've been waiting a month for one of mine to moult, it sits in the same position, all day every day, it's like hurry up. >_>
> 
> Na, send it 1st class, a bit of moult never hurt anyone. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is all of them are good for beginners. :no1: Also green bottle blue, they are awesome Ts. :flrt:


I'm glad you said they are all good for beginners, they are all very pretty :flrt: will check out the green bottle blue.

If I have say 3/4 species then I can find out which one I can get the easiest :2thumb:


----------



## ChrisNE

snowgoose said:


> Sorry, pizza MOULDS not MOULTS lol


I was under the impression that Chicago Town mini pizzas moult, how else do you get normal sized pizzas, or family sized!


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Sorry, pizza MOULDS not MOULTS lol


Blame the painkillers. :whistling2:



Ailsa McVicar said:


> I'm glad you said they are all good for beginners, they are all very pretty :flrt: will check out the green bottle blue.
> 
> If I have say 3/4 species then I can find out which one I can get the easiest :2thumb:


Haha that is true, or you could just get them all, I think we all started off wanting 1, I now have 31. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> will check out the green bottle blue.


 
Epic _spp._, eat like there is no tomorrow, web up alot, and I find quick quick growing : victory:


----------



## AilsaM

Snowgoose would you be able to get any of these for me - Eupalaestrus campestratus (Pink Zebra Beauty), Brachypelma boehmei (Mexican Fireleg), Grammostola pulchra (Brazilian Black)


----------



## ChrisNE

Ailsa McVicar said:


> I'm glad you said they are all good for beginners, they are all very pretty :flrt: will check out the green bottle blue.
> 
> If I have say 3/4 species then I can find out which one I can get the easiest :2thumb:


Just get them all mate, they're all pretty easy. GBB are a little more skittish but no big drama. :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> Just get them all mate, they're all pretty easy. GBB are a little more skittish but no big drama. :no1:


But they are so pretty it makes up for it. :flrt:


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> But they are so pretty it makes up for it. :flrt:


Haha They're not really bad at all. Very pretty FO SHO!!


----------



## AilsaM

ChrisNE said:


> Just get them all mate, they're all pretty easy. GBB are a little more skittish but no big drama. :no1:


:lol2: will start of with one spidy and see how it goes


----------



## snowgoose

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Snowgoose would you be able to get any of these for me - Eupalaestrus campestratus (Pink Zebra Beauty), Brachypelma boehmei (Mexican Fireleg), Grammostola pulchra (Brazilian Black)


I can get all of those species


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> Haha They're not really bad at all. Very pretty FO SHO!!


Mines kicked hairs at me once, and goes mental round the tub, it also leaps on food, webs everything is sight, what more could you want. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> :lol2: will start of with one spidy and see how it goes


Give it a week you will have more :lol2:

started with one, by the end of the week I had 5, now I have ofer 50+ spiders :blush:

I started keeping them this february :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

Ailsa McVicar said:


> :lol2: will start of with one spidy and see how it goes


I give it a week. :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Give it a week you will have more :lol2:
> 
> started with one, by the end of the week I had 5, now I have ofer 50+ spiders :blush:
> 
> I started keeping them this february :lol:


You're so much worse than me. :lol2: I thought I was bad going from 1 to 30 in 8 months.


----------



## AilsaM

snowgoose said:


> I can get all of those species


Nice one!

I know spidies will need some heat, will a stat controlled heat mat do and does it need to cover the whole of the faun?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> You're so much worse than me. :lol2: I thought I was bad going from 1 to 30 in 8 months.


I blame you to be honest :whistling2:

But most of them are trues, I have 10 T's and the rest are trues :lol2:

Also nothing to do with spiders but.............











Have a toad :lol2:


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> You're so much worse than me. :lol2: I thought I was bad going from 1 to 30 in 8 months.


I got my Chile Rose and then didn't get another for like a year. We're not all addicts! Although...I've got a few more now. :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I blame you to be honest :whistling2:
> 
> But most of them are trues, I have 10 T's and the rest are trues :lol2:
> 
> Also nothing to do with spiders but.............
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Have a toad :lol2:


LMAO! Well lucky you.  I want a pac man toad, but the cleaning out seems like effort. :whistling2:



ChrisNE said:


> I got my Chile Rose and then didn't get another for like a year. We're not all addicts! Although...I've got a few more now. :whistling2:


Haha I'm not getting any more for a while though, it's started to take me ages to do all the feeding and watering, I finally reached my limit. :lol2: I bet that will all change next show though...


----------



## AilsaM

Think I will prob just have 2 or 3 :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LMAO! Well lucky you.  I want a pac man toad, but the cleaning out seems like effort. :whistling2:


Someone gave me that toad :lol2:

constantly getting people knocking on my door,"I found this, do you want it" :lol2:

Get one, they do pink ones : victory:

not that hard to clean out, just tub the frog and tip out the coir, and replace it, then frog back in :2thumb:


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> LMAO! Well lucky you.  I want a pac man toad, but the cleaning out seems like effort. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I'm not getting any more for a while though, it's started to take me ages to do all the feeding and watering, I finally reached my limit. :lol2: I bet that will all change next show though...


 
Yea....I believe you! :whip:

Know what you mean though, takes me nearly 3 hours to feed the T's on a sat and then another hour on sunday clearing all the left overs from their tubs/tanks and doing maintanence. I'll stop when I go into the Spider room when its dark in a morning and come out when its dark again the next evening.


----------



## vivalabam

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Think I will prob just have 2 or 3 :2thumb:


20*-30* :whistling2:



Biggys said:


> Someone gave me that toad :lol2:
> 
> constantly getting people knocking on my door,"I found this, do you want it" :lol2:
> 
> Get one, they do pink ones : victory:
> 
> not that hard to clean out, just tub the frog and tip out the coir, and replace it, then frog back in :2thumb:


Haha that's awesome, wish I had that. :lol2: Yeah I know, I don't really have the room though, I might have a look at Kempton, I muse say I'm very temped by them.


----------



## AilsaM

Are heat mats ok for spidies for the heat they need?


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> Yea....I believe you! :whip:
> 
> Know what you mean though, takes me nearly 3 hours to feed the T's on a sat and then another hour on sunday clearing all the left overs from their tubs/tanks and doing maintanence. I'll stop when I go into the Spider room when its dark in a morning and come out when its dark again the next evening.


Wow that's epic... Takes me about an hour to water properly, if I rush it can take me half hour. Feeding I do twice a week and takes about 45 minutes. Then the maintenance the next day is about half hour -45 minutes. I water every 3 days and feed twice a week, then there's the OHs mantis which take ages. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha that's awesome, wish I had that. :lol2: Yeah I know, I don't really have the room though, I might have a look at Kempton, I must say I'm very temped by them.


Get rid of your bed, they are over-rated, plus it will be more room for tarantulas :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Get rid of your bed, they are over-rated, plus it will be more room for tarantulas :whistling2:


That is an idea... Or I could move the OH out then I'll have some more room. :no1:


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> Wow that's epic... Takes me about an hour to water properly, if I rush it can take me half hour. Feeding I do twice a week and takes about 45 minutes. Then the maintenance the next day is about half hour -45 minutes. I water every 3 days and feed twice a week, then there's the OHs mantis which take ages. :whip:


Yup pain in the butt, luckily I really enjoy feeding otherwise I'd have quit ages ago. Its the cleaning out the leftovers the day after that annoys me. Much quicker cos I'm not sat making sure the T eats, taking pics, filling water etc but after an hour of picking out smelly balls of gooey rolled up cricket bits....I don't half get hungry. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> That is an idea... Or I could move the OH out then I'll have some more room. :no1:


But he would take the mantids with him :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> Yup pain in the butt, luckily I really enjoy feeding otherwise I'd have quit ages ago. Its the cleaning out the leftovers the day after that annoys me. Much quicker cos I'm not sat making sure the T eats, taking pics, filling water etc but after an hour of picking out smelly balls of gooey rolled up cricket bits....I don't half get hungry. :whistling2:


Yeah I love the feeding bit, the watering isn't as fun seeing as they seem to run around like idiots and kick hair at me. >_< They have got bigger and more cocky now. :lol2: LOL! Ewww, I'm hungry, I'm waiting for the OH to come and make me something, but he has to be at work, selfish.  



Biggys said:


> But he would take the mantids with him :lol2:


Exactly. :lol2:They all need rehoming soon, that will be fun.


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> That is an idea... Or I could move the OH out then I'll have some more room. :no1:


Thankfully my incredibly understanding (spider hater) girlfriend lets me have two whole bedrooms for T's and reptiles. :gasp:

We made a deal when we first moved in that I was allowed the 2nd double bedroom for the T's and a smaller room for reps and I'd let her do what she wanted with the living room, dining room and sun room. Unfortunatly since then I've turned the sun room into a gym and smoking room and my Bosc will soon be using the dining room as a permanent storage space for his new 6ft Vivarium. I must be charming or something. :whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM

Just seen another nice tarantula - Indian Violet, it looks really nice :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Exactly. :lol2:They all need rehoming soon, that will be fun.


 
:lol2:

should post step by spet pics of your frustration as they escape :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> Thankfully my incredibly understanding (spider hater) girlfriend lets me have two whole bedrooms for T's and reptiles. :gasp:
> 
> We made a deal when we first moved in that I was allowed the 2nd double bedroom for the T's and a smaller room for reps and I'd let her do what she wanted with the living room, dining room and sun room. Unfortunatly since then I've turned the sun room into a gym and smoking room and my Bosc will soon be using the dining room as a permanent storage space for his new 6ft Vivarium. I must be charming or something. :whistling2:


LMAO! I find they just give up hope in the end. :lol2: The OH didn't want me to have one, now I have loads... When we move out I'm having a shed for all my spiders, and I've somehow managed to convince him it's a good idea to have a display case full of some of my Ts in our room. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Just seen another nice tarantula - Indian Violet, it looks really nice :flrt:


 that is the latin name mate ?


If it is a Tapi I would be careful, I made that mistake, they are the ferrari of the spider world :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> that is the latin name mate ?
> 
> 
> If it is a Tapi I would be careful, I made that mistake, they are the ferrari of the spider world :lol2:


Chilobrachys fimbriatus is the latin name for it


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Chilobrachys fimbriatus is the latin name for it


Hmm not heard of them, one of the proper spider geeks will have though :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

Indian violet nice spiders but are very quick and as the don't pocess ultricating hairs there only defence is to bite, they web up nicely but you never see them.



I am proper pissed off now its raking it down here so looks like its slurrytanking for the rest of the week yipee... Not!


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> Indian violet nice spiders but are very quick and as the don't pocess ultricating hairs there only defence is to bite, they web up nicely but you never see them.
> 
> I just thought oooo pretty :lol2:


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> LMAO! I find they just give up hope in the end. :lol2: The OH didn't want me to have one, now I have loads... When we move out I'm having a shed for all my spiders, and I've somehow managed to convince him it's a good idea to have a display case full of some of my Ts in our room. :flrt:


Aye she's brill my lass. I can't remember when it was she gave up. Good job she did though. Haha that 'display cabinet' will quickly expand. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Damn, just noticed TSS has a load more T's in. Would have had a whole load of those P.Subfusca's but me parcel has already gone out for tomorrow. Sad face!


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> Aye she's brill my lass. I can't remember when it was she gave up. Good job she did though. Haha that 'display cabinet' will quickly expand. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Damn, just noticed TSS has a load more T's in. Would have had a whole load of those P.Subfusca's but me parcel has already gone out for tomorrow. Sad face!


Yeah I know, I'm not telling him that though. :lol2:

Oh really, I wish you never told me, I'm going to have to go look and buy something now. :whistling2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Off Topic...*

This is totally off topic here guys but c'mon how cute is this guy???










:flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Stunning spider mate :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> This is totally off topic here guys but c'mon how cute is this guy???
> 
> image
> 
> :flrt:


You're very tattooed. :whistling2: He's kinda cute I suppose. :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> Stunning spider mate :flrt:


He's saluting!!!


----------



## mcluskyisms

vivalabam said:


> You're very tattooed. :whistling2: He's kinda cute I suppose. :lol2:


Hmm, yeah I had noticed...

Whats with the kinda???

That's a 1.5" MM!!!

:gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> Hmm, yeah I had noticed...
> 
> Whats with the kinda???
> 
> That's a 1.5" MM!!!
> 
> :gasp:


LOL! Well I don't really get them personally, they are black, with a dot of orange, I like the big Ts most. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> He's saluting!!!


 

That's pretty epic :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Well I don't really get them personally, they are black, with a dot of orange, I like the big Ts most. :lol2:


How can you not love this guy???












Biggys said:


> That's pretty epic :lol2:


That it is, Sir...


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Well I don't really get them personally, they are black, with a dot of orange, *I like the big Ts most.* :lol2:


Ah, so that's the reason for your collection of tiny slings, because you like big Ts. :bash:


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> How can you not love this guy???
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> That it is, Sir...


Well, he's ok, cute, but not a species I'd go out of my way to buy.


----------



## Biggys

After a while of not webbing at all, my avic has gone abit mad :lol2:



































In the first picture the coir loks abit dry,. I assure you its not :hmm:


----------



## AilsaM

Can't decide on what spider i want :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Can't decide on what spider i want :lol2:


 Write up a list on here and we will help you sort out the best first T : victory:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Write up a list on here and we will help you sort out the best first T : victory:


I did put up 3 I discovered that jumped out at me


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> I did put up 3 I discovered that jumped out at me


 Ahh sorry dude, I thought you had been adding to it :lol2:

My advice....















































Get them all :whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Ahh sorry dude, I thought you had been adding to it :lol2:
> 
> My advice....
> 
> 
> Get them all :whistling2:


:lol2: really


----------



## AilsaM

Can fauns be used for Ts not needing heat and RUBs be used for Ts which need heat and humidity??


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> :lol2: really


 That is what I would do :blush:


But I would do a bit of reading up on each spp. and find the one you think is beas tsuited to you : victory:


----------



## vivalabam

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Can't decide on what spider i want :lol2:


There's no rush, take your time. I spent weeks the first time planning.


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> But I would do a bit of reading up on each spp. and find the one you think is beas tsuited to you : victory:


Don't worry I am doing my research :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Can fauns be used for Ts not needing heat and RUBs be used for Ts which need heat and humidity??


I personally don't use fauns, I use RUBS and then drill ventalation holes in the side, if the T needs alot of ventalation (avics..ect) then I cut a few holes out with a cutting drill bit and hot glue gun a peice of metal mesh over the holes, the reason I don't use fauns Is I like to be able to controll the humidity and ventaltion myself so I can adjust it to suit my T :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

vivalabam said:


> There's no rush, take your time. I spent weeks the first time planning.


I know and will be doing lots of researching into them.


----------



## Biggys

Yeah accidently brought another spider today :whistling2:


Got a wee suntiger sling :flrt:


----------



## kris74

What exactly are RUBs? No smart arse answers alluding to hairy palmed adolescent antics please.......!


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> What exactly are RUBs? No smart arse answers alluding to hairy palmed adolescent antics please.......!


*R*eally *U*seful *B*oxes


not pulling your leg, thats what they are actually called :lol2:


they are like a hard plastic storage box with lockable lids, reowned by reptile keepers for ease of cleaning, cheap, light, and are stackable...

they are also good for high humidity_ Spp._ as they won't rot


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> *R*eally *U*seful *B*oxes
> 
> 
> not pulling your leg, thats what they are actually called :lol2:
> 
> 
> they are like a hard plastic storage box with lockable lids, reowned by reptile keepers for ease of cleaning, cheap, light, and are stackable...
> 
> they are also good for high humidity_ Spp._ as they won't rot


Ah reet haha, figures! I saw one in me dads cupboard the other day, I might knick it next time I'm round for tea and stick my H.gigas in there, sure he won't be in a hurry to take it back ha!
Cheers man.....!


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Ah reet haha, figures! I saw one in me dads cupboard the other day, I might knick it next time I'm round for tea and stick my H.gigas in there, sure he won't be in a hurry to take it back ha!
> Cheers man.....!


Doooooo it :whistling2:


No worries mate : victory:


----------



## AilsaM

I now have a list of 3 top spiders I really like Eupalaestrus campestratus (Pink Zebra Beauty), Brachypelma boehmei (Mexican Fireleg), Grammostola pulchra (Brazilian Black):flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> I now have a list of 3 top spiders I really like :flrt:


Ooo nice one 

what are they dude ??


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Ooo nice one
> 
> what are they dude ??


Eupalaestrus campestratus (Pink Zebra Beauty), Brachypelma boehmei (Mexican Fireleg), Grammostola pulchra (Brazilian Black) 

much prettyness :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Eupalaestrus campestratus (Pink Zebra Beauty), Brachypelma boehmei (Mexican Fireleg), Grammostola pulchra (Brazilian Black)
> 
> much prettyness :flrt:


All stunning spiders mate :flrt:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> All stunning spiders mate :flrt:


Yep, am not quite there yet but am gettiing there slowly lol


----------



## Colosseum

Minced Beef and Onion, Steak n Kidney or Chicken and Mushroom?? Dilema....


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> Minced Beef and Onion, Steak n Kidney or Chicken and Mushroom?? Dilema....


chuck the steak n kidney for definate, ewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## mort13

Ailsa McVicar said:


> chuck the steak n kidney for definate, ewwwwwwwwwww


.....unless you pick out the kidneys!


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Minced Beef and Onion, Steak n Kidney or Chicken and Mushroom?? Dilema....


Mince and oinion : victory:

All nice but mince and oinion has got it going on :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Don't know which one to have might just open a box of ******* in gravy Mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Mince and oinion : victory:
> 
> All nice but mince and oinion has got it going on :lol2:


Same :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

:2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum

Im not eating that biggys not that hungry jeez


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> Im not eating that biggys not that hungry jeez


Deep fried and lightly salted nom nom nom


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Im not eating that biggys not that hungry jeez


 
Meh, wash it down with a beer, you'll be fine :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

not enough meat on him for me


----------



## Colosseum

Biggys said:


> Meh, *wash it down with a beer,* you'll be fine :whistling2:


 
I don't drink so have to be squash lol


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> I don't drink so have to be squash lol


:lol2:


----------



## Moosey

Cake Tiem.


----------



## AilsaM

I was nearly eaten today by my little corn hatchie :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> I was nearly eaten today by my little corn hatchie :lol2:


Oh no, hospital jobby then ? 








:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Oh no, hospital jobby then ?
> 
> she struck at my fingers, was so funny, she didnt get me though so no horrific injuries :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> she struck at my fingers, was so funny, she didnt get me though so no horrific injuries :lol2:


 Thats good then


----------



## Moosey

My little carpet python is a demon. An actual demon.


----------



## kris74

Anyone watching the TT this week? By far the 2nd best mortobike extravaganza after the north west weekend, fantastic.


----------



## Biggys

Anyone about ?


----------



## vivalabam

Yep, not for long though, I'm off to bed early, have an exam tomorrow.


----------



## Darrell

Biggys said:


> Anyone about ?


Yep:2thumb: how are you tonight mate?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yep, not for long though, I'm off to bed early, have an exam tomorrow.


 
Awww...good luck 



Darrell said:


> Yep:2thumb: how are you tonight mate?


I'm good thanks mate, and yourself ??


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww...good luck
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good thanks mate, and yourself ??


I'll need it, I'm still pretty funky with all these drugs I'm taking. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'll need it, I'm still pretty funky with all these drugs I'm taking. :whip:


 
You'll be fine, they might help you concentrate :lol2:


----------



## Darrell

I'm good cheers mate, just had a cricket breaking for freedom in my room must of looked like a right weirdo chasing a cricket around it wasn't having any of it LOL.


----------



## Biggys

Darrell said:


> I'm good cheers mate, just had a cricket breaking for freedom in my room must of looked like a right weirdo chasing a cricket around it wasn't having any of it LOL.


*STOMP*


Job done


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> You'll be fine, they might help you concentrate :lol2:


They do the opposite, I'm having some serious trouble remembering things. :lol2:


----------



## Darrell

Biggys said:


> *STOMP*
> 
> 
> Job done


Lets just say my lil leo enjoyed it : victory:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> They do the opposite, I'm having some serious trouble remembering things. :lol2:


Aww...that fails :lol2:



Darrell said:


> Lets just say my lil leo enjoyed it : victory:


Sweet 

If they escape they always have to be fed to something, bit of revenge :blush:


----------



## Biggys

YouTube - ‪Diabeto - Family Guy‬‏

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Darrell

I don't know why but sometimes i do feel guilt for crickets, when i feed them of to animals at my college it don't affect me but my ones at home that i breed and look after before i feed i always feel a bit crap when it's feeding time lol


----------



## Biggys

Darrell said:


> I don't know why but sometimes i do feel guilt for crickets, when i feed them of to animals at my college it don't affect me but my ones at home that i breed and look after before i feed i always feel a bit crap when it's feeding time lol


:lol2:

Doesn't bother me, I have been bitten by the things so many times I have a mild hate for them :blush:

I had a Ultra cricket in my box today, was about 2" long :lol:

it got feed to my King baboon :2thumb:


----------



## Darrell

I've never been bitten by a cricket lol, i've got a tub of "x large" crickets and they are pretty beasty feed them to my leo, my g.rosea, all my other ts are slings so have smaller lol


----------



## Biggys

Darrell said:


> I've never been bitten by a cricket lol, i've got a tub of "x large" crickets and they are pretty beasty feed them to my leo, my g.rosea, all my other ts are slings so have smaller lol


 
It must be me they hate then :blush:

I thought it was a good buy, my local shop has started selling mixed boxes of crix for a cheaper price, suits me down to the ground as I have T's in all different sizes


----------



## mcluskyisms

Black crickets do bite!!! Horrible things Haha


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Black crickets do bite!!! Horrible things Haha


If I get a random black in my cricket tub, I feed it to my bosc :lol:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> If I get a random black in my cricket tub, I feed it to my bosc :lol:


Best way!!!

Nasty horrible things they are, I had a small black cricket eat a sling once!!!


----------



## AilsaM

Is there a type of cricket to avoid then when it comes to me getting my T? And do the crickets come in lots of different sizes?

:2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Best way!!!
> 
> Nasty horrible things they are, I had a small black cricket eat a sling once!!!


Awww sorry to hear that mate 

Soon I won't be using crickets at all, as I am buying a colony of turks


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Is there a type of cricket to avoid then when it comes to me getting my T? And do the crickets come in lots of different sizes?
> 
> :2thumb:


Blacks, they are evil :lol2:

just use brown crix or the banded crix (sold as silent, you will soon learn they aren't :lol


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> Awww sorry to hear that mate
> 
> Soon I won't be using crickets at all, as I am buying a colony of turks


I had a colony of dubia and I got fed up of the noise they made during the night, that and the fact not all my T's would eat them had to get shot of them.


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> I had a colony of dubia and I got fed up of the noise they made during the night, that and the fact not all my T's would eat them had to get shot of them.


Hmm well that sucks, I will keep them down stair then , and I will probs have crickets about anyway for my Berber skinks, so will always have some to hand :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Blacks, they are evil :lol2:
> 
> just use brown crix or the banded crix (sold as silent, you will soon learn they aren't :lol


They will be kept in a box under my sink, out of sight out of mind until needed lol so the brown or banded crix I should stick to? Also, do they really bite you, if so i will need tongs lol


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> Hmm well that sucks, I will keep them down stair then , and I will probs have crickets about anyway for my Berber skinks, so will always have some to hand :2thumb:


The straw that broke the camels back was when I put my shoes on to take the dog out for a walk and realised I had something in my shoe when I got to the bottom of the stairs...


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> The straw that broke the camels back was when I put my shoes on to take the dog out for a walk and realised I had something in my shoe when I got to the bottom of the stairs...


Dubia soup :whistling2:

NOM


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> They will be kept in a box under my sink, out of sight out of mind until needed lol so the brown or banded crix I should stick to? Also, do they really bite you, if so i will need tongs lol


Brown crickets aren't that bad, but black crickets will try and take your arm off :lol2:


----------



## Darrell

i hate it when you get "silent" crickets and theres always one thats managed to break through and sits there cherping all bloody night and no matter how many you feed it's always that noisy one thats left driving me absolutley Crazy!


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Brown crickets aren't that bad, but black crickets will try and take your arm off :lol2:


Right tongs it is then :lol2: or can i not just kill em and then feed spidy


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Right tongs it is then :lol2: or can i not just kill em and then feed spidy


Nah use tongs, live food will Give your T something to do, and Is better to watch :blush:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Winning


----------



## Bagger293

Darrell said:


> i hate it when you get "silent" crickets and theres always one thats managed to break through and sits there cherping all bloody night and no matter how many you feed it's always that noisy one thats left driving me absolutley Crazy!


Are there any ways to avoid being kept awake at night due to spider food? I don't like noise while I sleep! I know it's recommended to vary a spiders diet but I'm not sure of the possibilities of avoiding crickets for example..


----------



## mcluskyisms

Bagger293 said:


> Are there any ways to avoid being kept awake at night due to spider food? I don't like noise while I sleep! I know it's recommended to vary a spiders diet but I'm not sure of the possibilities of avoiding crickets for example..


Buy silent brown crickets (still noisy although not as bad) and keep the TV on. If you do wake up and the males are chirping just imagine you're in some hot foreign country on holiday or something... Haha


----------



## mcluskyisms

Another classic...


----------



## AilsaM

mcluskyisms said:


> Buy silent brown crickets (still noisy although not as bad) and keep the TV on. If you do wake up and the males are chirping just imagine you're in some hot foreign country on holiday or something... Haha


I will either just buy as I need them or keep em under kitchen sink or in cupboard in living room, out of sight :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

It's out of earshot I'm more concerned with. It's pretty much as silent as the crypt here at the moment - noisiest thing is the freezer running! =]


----------



## AilsaM

Bagger293 said:


> It's out of earshot I'm more concerned with. It's pretty much as silent as the crypt here at the moment - noisiest thing is the freezer running! =]


Stick them in a cupboard and they will be out of ear shot :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

I've just found this in my searching for RUBs - will those sets of food storage boxes you get be ok for spidies, you know the ones where you get loads of boxes :2thumb:


----------



## kris74

Ailsa McVicar said:


> I've just found this in my searching for RUBs - will those sets of food storage boxes you get be ok for spidies, you know the ones where you get loads of boxes :2thumb:


Any of those storage boxes would be fine as long as its relative to the size of the spider you put in it, I have a wee curly hair in one of the smaller tubs, about 8oz or so


----------



## AilsaM

kris74 said:


> Any of those storage boxes would be fine as long as its relative to the size of the spider you put in it, I have a wee curly hair in one of the smaller tubs, about 8oz or so


Yeah am prob going to get a juvi or sub adult and have had some people say that something small will do till they grow bigger and then I can put spidy in either a large flat faun/rub/exo terra thingy


----------



## kris74

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Yeah am prob going to get a juvi or sub adult and have had some people say that something small will do till they grow bigger and then I can put spidy in either a large flat faun/rub/exo terra thingy


That's the way to do it like, from what I've read in the past spiders need to feel the walls of their surroundings quite close by. As long as it isnt blatantly small or oversized then you should be ok so.


----------



## Oderus

mcluskyisms said:


> Another classic...


See your RFTC and raise you a NBT :lol2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8NMkoj7e2I


----------



## AilsaM

kris74 said:


> That's the way to do it like, from what I've read in the past spiders need to feel the walls of their surroundings quite close by. As long as it isnt blatantly small or oversized then you should be ok so.


I know some Ts don't need any heat but how would you give them the heat if they're in a little RUB? In my house I hardly ever have the heating on, its only on the most in the winter really when it's like freezing. Could I sit it on top of my snakes faun as she has a heat mat. I know when you put them in a bigger home you can fix a heat mat to the sides-obv stat controlled.


----------



## vivalabam

I had an exam today, it went really bad.  Not got much confidence for the one tomorrow now. >_<


----------



## mcluskyisms

Oderus said:


> See your RFTC and raise you a NBT :lol2:
> 
> YouTube - ‪New Bomb Turks - 13 - Sucker Punch [Destroy-Oh-Boy!]‬‏


I'll take your NTB and raise you a JBWTM :no1:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I had an exam today, it went really bad.  Not got much confidence for the one tomorrow now. >_<


Aww, that sucks , can you re-sit them at a later point ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Aww, that sucks , can you re-sit them at a later point ?


Yeah, have to pay though. Just really annoying, I knew all the stuff, but as I was writing, it was making little sense. Then I'd forgot what I was saying and end up woffling. Reading it back was painful. >_<


----------



## Moosey

I have _____ stuck to my teeth.


----------



## AilsaM

vivalabam said:


> I had an exam today, it went really bad.  Not got much confidence for the one tomorrow now. >_<


Aww no and you've one tomorrow, can you not re-sit them?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, have to pay though. Just really annoying, I knew all the stuff, but as I was writing, it was making little sense. Then I'd forgot what I was saying and end up woffling. Reading it back was painful. >_<


Just say you had a blonde moment :Na_Na_Na_Na:

You'll be fine if you re-sit them, as you wont be on all those pain-killers


----------



## vivalabam

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Aww no and you've one tomorrow, can you not re-sit them?


Yeah, but I'd rather not.  I only need 45%, I did one question ok, hopefully that will do... Not counting on it though. 



Biggys said:


> Just say you had a blonde moment :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> You'll be fine if you re-sit them, as you wont be on all those pain-killers


Haha I wish I could blame the painkillers, it's just me being think really.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, but I'd rather not.  I only need 45%, I did one question ok, hopefully that will do... Not counting on it though.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I wish I could blame the painkillers, it's just me being *think* really.


yeah I think it might be :whistling2:

I'm just kidding :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Why are some people on here such numpties, one of my posts got locked and deleted all because some dude hijacked it, he obv missed the bit where I was asking people to reply nice and friendly.


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Why are some people on here such numpties, one of my posts got locked and deleted all because some dude hijacked it, he obv missed the bit where I was asking people to reply nice and friendly.


Just post another thread asking the same question, and put please reply sensibley at the top, and the mods will just remove the stupid postes leaving the sensible ones, well thats the theory :lol2:


----------



## 8and6

i try :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> i try :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

[email protected] said:


> i try :lol2:


Well thanks Steve :notworthy:


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Post 3500....*






:mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> :mf_dribble:


Well done on the 3500 post dude


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Just post another thread asking the same question, and put please reply sensibley at the top, and the mods will just remove the stupid postes leaving the sensible ones, well thats the theory :lol2:


Oh god no... Not another post. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Oh god no... Not another post. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:blush:


----------



## AilsaM

vivalabam said:


> Oh god no... Not another post. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> Well done on the 3500 post dude


Haha its nothing worth a well done on, just a good excuse to keep spamming y'all with whacky tunes and that...


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Haha its nothing worth a well done on, just a good excuse to keep spamming y'all with whacky tunes and that...


Wait.....you need an excuse :gasp:


----------



## kris74

Ailsa McVicar said:


> I know some Ts don't need any heat but how would you give them the heat if they're in a little RUB? In my house I hardly ever have the heating on, its only on the most in the winter really when it's like freezing. Could I sit it on top of my snakes faun as she has a heat mat. I know when you put them in a bigger home you can fix a heat mat to the sides-obv stat controlled.


Just put them near the heat pad, say up against a wall or something in a nominated space, put them in a larger tub and have the heat mat on the side of that that. You need to get your DIY on and experiment a bit, there's a million different ways you can do it. What spider are you gonna get? what size? Once you know that then you can get a more definite answer


----------



## AilsaM

kris74 said:


> Just put them near the heat pad, say up against a wall or something in a nominated space, put them in a larger tub and have the heat mat on the side of that that. You need to get your DIY on and experiment a bit, there's a million different ways you can do it. What spider are you gonna get? what size? Once you know that then you can get a more definite answer


These are the top 3 - Eupalaestrus campestratus (Pink Zebra Beauty), Brachypelma boehmei (Mexican Fireleg), Grammostola pulchra (Brazilian Black). Just need to decide from these and eventually I will have all 3 :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> These are the top 3 - Eupalaestrus campestratus (Pink Zebra Beauty), Brachypelma boehmei (Mexican Fireleg), Grammostola pulchra (Brazilian Black). Just need to decide from these and eventually I will have all 3 :2thumb:


I would go for the G. pulchra, nice docile _spp._ and very impressive : victory:

Grows stupidly slow though


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> I would go for the G. pulchra, nice docile _spp._ and very impressive : victory:
> 
> Grows stupidly slow though


Yeah I read they are slow growers.


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Yeah I read they are slow growers.


Is the only flaw I can find in them though 

I have 2 coming soon :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

Ailsa McVicar said:


> These are the top 3 - Eupalaestrus campestratus (Pink Zebra Beauty), Brachypelma boehmei (Mexican Fireleg), Grammostola pulchra (Brazilian Black). Just need to decide from these and eventually I will have all 3 :2thumb:


 
I was considering a Eupalaestrus campestratus as a first spider but the general consensus on here was they can be a bit aggressive contrary to what it says on other sites?!

Jon


----------



## AilsaM

Jonb1982 said:


> I was considering a Eupalaestrus campestratus as a first spider but the general consensus on here was they can be a bit aggressive contrary to what it says on other sites?!
> 
> Jon


Aggressive, really? Hmm


----------



## kris74

I wouldn't worry too much about aggression. As long as you respect the fact you have a wild beast in a jar then you should be ok. Food and shelter is all they need, not handling and generally poking about with them. If you do this then at least expect spidery repercussions ( I'm guilty of the above from time to time) I expect to get tagged one day but then I've been tagged off big dogs and small cats which seemed friendly, it happens!


----------



## vivalabam

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Aggressive, really? Hmm


Yeah, not massively bad though. But they won't sit there and let you poke them in the eye like some others would. 

You just need to get some long tweezers, and respect the T. You should be fine. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM

kris74 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about aggression. As long as you respect the fact you have a wild beast in a jar then you should be ok. Food and shelter is all they need, not handling and generally poking about with them. If you do this then at least expect spidery repercussions ( I'm guilty of the above from time to time) I expect to get tagged one day but then I've been tagged off big dogs and small cats which seemed friendly, it happens!


I always treat animals with the respect they deserve - 2 cats, 1 snake, 2nd snake next month and future big hairy spider :lol2:


----------



## kris74

I dont and that's why I get bited..... not been bitten for a while actually, last one was a random dog at school (lee Clark was bit by the same dog, he was at my school) and I had my head bitten by a massive alsation as a child, not overly keen on German shepherds now because of it. I do respect my spiders though, was just joking around about poking about them


----------



## AilsaM

kris74 said:


> I dont and that's why I get bited..... not been bitten for a while actually, last one was a random dog at school (lee Clark was bit by the same dog, he was at my school) and I had my head bitten by a massive alsation as a child, not overly keen on German shepherds now because of it. I do respect my spiders though, was just joking around about poking about them


Think I will do just fine :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

long time no speak . hello people


----------



## selina20

Shandy said:


> long time no speak . hello people


Lol they let ya back then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bagger293

Hi Brandan, welcome back! =] 
You don't know me but my exo terra just climbed a landmark in temperature up to 18 degrees C without any central heating on!

Won't be long now until I can put spidey in I think =]


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> long time no speak . hello people


Oh dear, what did you do this time. :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

I'm watching the 'Life in the Undergrowth' episode with all the spiders!

The wolf spiders are great =]


----------



## AilsaM

Bagger293 said:


> I'm watching the 'Life in the Undergrowth' episode with all the spiders!
> 
> The wolf spiders are great =]


Great series that, I remember watching that one, Wolf Spiders are awesome :notworthy:


----------



## Bagger293

I love the way their eyes look! =]


----------



## Brandan Smith

vivalabam said:


> Oh dear, what did you do this time. :lol2:


 
oi cheeky if you must no i got myself a bird so been at hers for a while so havent been on


----------



## Brandan Smith

and hi bagger


----------



## Moosey

I need to pee well bad.


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> oi cheeky if you must no i got myself a bird so been at hers for a while so havent been on


:lol2: Can't blame me for coming to that conclusion though. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith

lol no been pretty good lately


----------



## mcluskyisms

Is venison deer in Scotland???


----------



## AilsaM

mcluskyisms said:


> Is venison deer in Scotland???


Not if you have a mate who shoots them :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

I actually cannot hear anyone mention venison without making some variation on that joke.

The best one is aye venison's nice, bit deer tho!


----------



## vivalabam

It worked! I was shouting moult at my B. Boehmei every day and after a month and a half it finally moulted. :flrt: Who ever says slings are in pre moult for a few days lies. :whip: 

Also my female orchid moulted into an adult, she is massive. :flrt:


----------



## AilsaM

vivalabam said:


> It worked! I was shouting moult at my B. Boehmei every day and after a month and a half it finally moulted. :flrt: Who ever says slings are in pre moult for a few days lies. :whip:
> 
> Also my female orchid moulted into an adult, she is massive. :flrt:


Aww bet your so pleased. I am wanting a female because they are bigger and live longer.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*CSI RobC... - The Alex080 File*

Classic RobC, still makes me laugh to this day... Haha






*"You's a punk" - RobC 2009*

*Disclaimer, People with freckles please don't be offended by the views and statements in this video they are solely of the artist.


----------



## Dan99

LOL. That was funny 


mcluskyisms said:


> Classic RobC, still makes me laugh to this day... Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"You's a punk" - RobC 2009*
> 
> *Disclaimer, People with freckles please don't be offended by the views and statements in this video they are solely of the artist.


----------



## vivalabam

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Aww bet your so pleased. I am wanting a female because they are bigger and live longer.


Yeah, mines a grown on sling/ juvie, it's about 2 inches. :flrt: I've had it since it was 1cm.


----------



## AilsaM

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, mines a grown on sling/ juvie, it's about 2 inches. :flrt: I've had it since it was 1cm.


I'll be getting a juvie or sub adult.


----------



## vivalabam

Ailsa McVicar said:


> I'll be getting a juvie or sub adult.


Have you decided now then?


----------



## Bagger293

I just made too much milkshake and drank it all anyway. Now I'm REALLY cold!!


----------



## AilsaM

vivalabam said:


> Have you decided now then?


Think so, going to get a sub adult female G.Pulchra, so that's me decided, unless I change my mind lol


----------



## kris74

Bagger293 said:


> I just made too much milkshake and drank it all anyway. Now I'm REALLY cold!!


I just had an mri scan and am trying to get spoons to stick to me like magneto in IKEA, how to spend a Saturday ha! Those tubs in the thread alisa was talking about are only 2.89, cheap as chips


----------



## Biggys

No more T's for me, well at least for a while, I lost my job today 


Waiting on my mate to text me, as we are suppoesed to be going out, but he hasn't text back yet :devil:


----------



## samhack

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Think so, going to get a sub adult female G.Pulchra, so that's me decided, unless I change my mind lol


I still want a G.pulchra. I think they are great and I've wanted one since before I got my first T. I'll get one eventually. Nice choice though


----------



## Mutley.100

kris74 said:


> I just had an mri scan and am trying to get spoons to stick to me *like magneto in IKEA*, how to spend a Saturday ha! Those tubs in the thread alisa was talking about are only 2.89, cheap as chips


Must of missed that bit in X-men unless it's in the new film . :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> No more T's for me, well at least for a while, I lost my job today
> 
> 
> Waiting on my mate to text me, as we are suppoesed to be going out, but he hasn't text back yet :devil:


That really sucks mate, hope ye find something soon enuf


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> That really sucks mate, hope ye find something soon enuf


Thanks mate, yeah hopefully I had worked there for a year in april, I might ask in my local rep shop, get Paid in inverts :whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> No more T's for me, well at least for a while, I lost my job today
> 
> 
> Waiting on my mate to text me, as we are suppoesed to be going out, but he hasn't text back yet :devil:


Aww god sorry to hear that mate, chin up tho, I've been long term unemployed for a couple of years, just no jobs out there, I'm still managing to buy stuff - my corn snake, 2nd snake next month will be for my birthday and my future T, I just do things really gradually.


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Aww god sorry to hear that mate, chin up tho, I've been long term unemployed for a couple of years, just no jobs out there, I'm still managing to buy stuff - my corn snake, 2nd snake next month will be for my birthday and my future T, I just do things really gradually.


Thanks , yeah hopefully it will be ok, it's just my job used to pay for my reptile food, so I have got to find somethign quickly, as I don't want to be repling on my perants for money all the time


----------



## kris74

Mutley.100 said:


> Must of missed that bit in X-men unless it's in the new film . :lol2:


Aye man, It's the best bit ha!


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Thanks , yeah hopefully it will be ok, it's just my job used to pay for my reptile food, so I have got to find somethign quickly, as I don't want to be repling on my perants for money all the time


Well hope you find something soon.


----------



## 8and6

so, the missus (bonibaru) saw this ad on craigslist

custom built terrariums reptile housing cages & other pet housing

and i really couldnt stop myself from sending this email to him in response



> could i please get a ballpark figure on the cost of one of your infinite sized reptile enclosures please (i think i should only need the one)?.
> oh, and an estimate on build time too
> 
> many thanks
> steve


----------



## kris74

[email protected] said:


> so, the missus (bonibaru) saw this ad on craigslist
> 
> custom built terrariums reptile housing cages & other pet housing
> 
> and i really couldnt stop myself from sending this email to him in response


its this damned recession, I reckon this is Noah moonlighting as a vivarium builder due to the governments cut backs on floods.....


----------



## 8and6

damn, i forgot to ask about delivery costs :bash:


----------



## kris74

Just been shopping in Morrisons and got me some ideal pots for small arboreals and larger slings. They have their soup on offer for a quid and their pasta sauces at 2 for 2.50 in those deli type containers. Surprised I never thought of that before. You live and learn neh.....


----------



## Bagger293

Almost makes it worth buying ripoff pasta sauces if the containers are worth keeping. 

Amazes me more people don't make their own sauces when it's cheaper and better for you! :cussing:


----------



## kris74

I usually do dude, store bought stuff is just pish however I had ulterior motives today, was disappointed at my prowess with the spoons so had to by a spider pasta pot to cheer meself up


----------



## Bagger293

Haha! I had forgotten about the curious case of you and the spoons, had to scroll back a few pages to find out what you were on about! :lol2:

If it's any consolation, I doubt it would have been a good look - being covered in spoons that is =]


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Cry Baby...*


----------



## Bagger293

I listened to the first 45 seconds of that and it sounds good, will have to come back to t though as my gf is revising and wont thank me for making distracting noise! =]


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> I listened to the first 45 seconds of that and it sounds good, will have to come back to t though as my gf is revising and wont thank me for making distracting noise! =]


I'm honestly lost now I have no more revising to do, I have no idea what to do with myself. :blush:


----------



## kris74

I have a proper man hangover and am going to die.....


----------



## snowgoose

lol, poor you.

I have my own hangover cure, but I think other people would just vomit if I told them lol


----------



## kris74

It got a bit messy to say the least, I've been up since half 6 yesterday morning now and still have to do the dinner thing at my folks house, I'm completely hanging and just need my bed....all in all a great start to my 2 weeks off work! 

what's your hangover cure dude, I'm intrigued by anything that induces projectile vomit


----------



## snowgoose

Haha, been there many a time myself.

Get some instant coffee and boiling water, mix up some coffee into a thick paste, and spread it on toast, then eat lol

Works for me, but that might just be the huge caffeine hit lol


----------



## Biggys

Just woken up :blush:

How is everyone ?


----------



## kris74

snowgoose said:


> Haha, been there many a time myself.
> 
> Get some instant coffee and boiling water, mix up some coffee into a thick paste, and spread it on toast, then eat lol
> 
> Works for me, but that might just be the huge caffeine hit lol


Yeah, im gonna be violently sick now, cheers you callous git


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Just woken up :blush:
> 
> How is everyone ?


I so miss lie ins like that. Sadly thats not going to be possible for the next 18 years :gasp:


----------



## mcluskyisms

kris74 said:


> I have a proper man hangover and am going to die.....


My hangover hasn't even started, went to bed at 5am and back up at 11 decided hair of the dog is the way forward... Haha


----------



## mcluskyisms

Ohh and a song...


----------



## kris74

Ha, well done man, I couldn't face another drink. I have a raging case of the fear and an 8 year old autistic child running round in circles flapping his hands and trying to make me join in fimbles songs, I wish my life would end ha! 



mcluskyisms said:


> My hangover hasn't even started, went to bed at 5am and back up at 11 decided hair of the dog is the way forward... Haha


I'm also onto my 33rd hour of no sleep, I have eyes like sheep's fannies and me ma has just accused me of being king coned haha I wish


----------



## mcluskyisms

kris74 said:


> Ha, well done man, I couldn't face another drink. I have a raging case of the fear and an 8 year old autistic child running round in circles flapping his hands and trying to make me join in fimbles songs, I wish my life would end ha!


Yikes, its times like these you just need to sit back, chillax and smoke a J...


----------



## kris74

mcluskyisms said:


> Yikes, its times like these you just need to sit back, chillax and smoke a J...


Damned right, I'm away home soon, get my bake on and watch 7 samurai or some other Kurasawa classics, that's what I'm talking about, get some classic koryu techniques down


----------



## mcluskyisms

kris74 said:


> Damned right, I'm away home soon, get my bake on and watch 7 samurai or some other Kurasawa classics, that's what I'm talking about, get some classic koryu techniques down


Sounds a bit strenuous to me, the Canadian GP shall have to suffice.


----------



## Colosseum

I'm watching Jane Eyre I am so boss


----------



## kris74

mcluskyisms said:


> Sounds a bit strenuous to me, the Canadian GP shall have to suffice.


I can't get in to GP, more of a bikes man. been a good week on the tt though, some good bawbag tightening racing being done..... :2thumb:


----------



## mcluskyisms

kris74 said:


> I can't get in to GP, more of a bikes man. been a good week on the tt though, some good bawbag tightening racing being done..... :2thumb:


LOVE the bikes (love the GP too though), was a shame it was wet at Silverstone today TBH although Stoner is looking good for the Championship.


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> I so miss lie ins like that. Sadly thats not going to be possible for the next 18 years :gasp:


Sorry for the delay in reply I fell asleep again :blush:


Get your OH to look after baby while you lie in


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Sorry for the delay in reply I fell asleep again :blush:
> 
> 
> Get your OH to look after baby while you lie in


Shes breast fed so no chance lol.


----------



## Moosey

My belly is making unhappy noises.

I'm also waiting for kitty to tell me off for not being thin in "sexiest summer 2011 female" or whatever its called. Sigh!

also: hi selinaaa <3


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Shes breast fed so no chance lol.


Yeah I can see how that could be a problem :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

One of my pals songs 

It is haunting in its beauty...

I am Disappeard


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Stunning :flrt:
> 
> Ahh I didn't make it to BTS ,
> 
> thats mad :gasp:
> 
> you would think it would hurt them, have you seen the ghosts to the whole "I am a leave" act is well funny, just go all stiff and drop to the bottom of the tank, but still move their heads to watch you :lol2:


Aww.  Yeah, I've not seen ghosts do it before, all the do is just look at me, like why are you touching me? Bless them. :lol2: The orchid male dropped to the floor once and tucked all it's legs in, I was like what the hell is it doing, oh playing dead. :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> I'm watching Jane Eyre I am so boss


Just saw this ha.......FAIL :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Aww.  *Yeah, I've not seen ghosts do it before, all the do is just look at me, like why are you touching me? Bless them. :lol2: *The orchid male dropped to the floor once and tucked all it's legs in, I was like what the hell is it doing, oh playing dead. :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:

Aww thats pretty cute, not the best camoflage going though, a white mantis on the floor is going to stick out abit :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Aww thats pretty cute, not the best camoflage going though, a white mantis on the floor is going to stick out abit :lol:


LMAO! I know! Silly little things.  Cute though. :flrt:


----------



## kris74

are mantis easy to look after? I saw some nice red ones on tss website a while ago but not had experience with insects. I wouldn't mind getting one this month.


----------



## vivalabam

kris74 said:


> are mantis easy to look after? I saw some nice red ones on tss website a while ago but not had experience with insects. I wouldn't mind getting one this month.


Yeah, they are pretty easy, well most are. Some require a bit more care, what sort are you after? I can't think of any red mantids...


----------



## kris74

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, they are pretty easy, well most are. Some require a bit more care, what sort are you after? I can't think of any red mantids...


Not sure what i'd be looking for at the minute. The one I saw looked like a leaf or something similar. I think it was mantids, sure it was on their mantid page? I could be wrong like. I would like something unusual and pretty. What do you have so I can go looking at them on google?


----------



## Colosseum

kris74 said:


> Just saw this ha.......FAIL :2thumb:


Nothing wrong with period drama


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> Nothing wrong with period drama


You're right there. I just sat through the entire Shogun series on dvd the other week. Richard Chamberlain rocks as Anjin-san


----------



## vivalabam

kris74 said:


> Not sure what i'd be looking for at the minute. The one I saw looked like a leaf or something similar. I think it was mantids, sure it was on their mantid page? I could be wrong like. I would like something unusual and pretty. What do you have so I can go looking at them on google?


Ah right, could have either been a dead lead mantis or a ghost mantis. The list of the ones I have are in my sig, I've not got the scientific names though.


----------



## Bagger293

I just made another massive milkshake and drank it all and now I'm cold again!!

BRRRRRR!! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> I just made another massive milkshake and drank it all and now I'm cold again!!
> 
> BRRRRRR!! :lol2:


You're mad :lol2:

Make what you need , then you don't sit here freezing :lol:


----------



## 8and6

Bagger293 said:


> I just made another massive milkshake and drank it all and now I'm cold again!!
> 
> BRRRRRR!! :lol2:


i see a pattern forming here......should i point it out? :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

I'm beginning to recover now! =]

Just going to start drying this accursed substrate now!


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> I'm beginning to recover now! =]
> 
> Just going to start drying this accursed substrate now!


:lol2:


Put in on some oven trays and bake it off, thinner the layer quicker it will dry : victory:


----------



## kris74

Would it be wrong to consider introducing a colony of "deadly Spiders" in to my neighbours letter box? I swear if she puts seasons in the sun on repeat one more time I'm going to kill the........ I wouldn't care but she is 60 years old and an alky and I hate her guts and wish she would off back to where she was probably last evicted from......Come back Jimmy, all is forgiven, at least I only had to rescue him from the odd burning oven escapade :bash:

No joke, she once had the same song on for 11 hours, 1 song.....11 hours she's an see you next tuesday gggrrrrrr


----------



## vivalabam

LOL! I thought my neighbours dog was bad. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Would it be wrong to consider introducing a colony of "deadly Spiders" in to my neighbours letter box? I swear if she puts seasons in the sun on repeat one more time I'm going to kill the ........ I wouldn't care but she is 60 years old and an alky and I hate her guts and wish she would off back to where she was probably last evicted from......Come back Jimmy, all is forgiven, at least I only had to rescue him from the odd burning oven escapade :bash:
> 
> No joke, she once had the same song on for 11 hours, 1 song.....11 hours she's a see you next tuesday gggrrrrrr


I'm sure she loves you too :flrt:




:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kris74

vivalabam said:


> LOL! I thought my neighbours dog was bad. :lol2:


Mate you have no idea. I got this flat as my last one went under compulsory purchase. It's in a good place, nice people around me etc and generally not up for rent to reprobates such as myself so I was pretty lucky. 

Jimmy had a nice cat called smokey. This nincompoop however is the biddy from hell, cheap cider in the afternoons, complains about her life all the time and rubs her crucifix when she talks to you, complete headbanger...... she has given me the tourrettes I never had haha


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> I'm sure she loves you too :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Not since she heard me referring to her as a spazwit when I was hanging out my budgie smugglers to dry last week haha, she blanks me now....I didn't realise she was in her yard drinking white lightening!


----------



## vivalabam

:lol2: Can't you complain? Or play head banging music twice as loud?


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Not since she heard me referring to her as a spazwit when I was hanging out my budgie smugglers to dry last week haha, she blanks me now....*I didn't realise she was in her yard drinking white lightening!*


:lol2:



Chavvy granny ? :hmm:


and you would feel so bad now if you found out she had popped her cogs and thats why it has kept on repeating over and over again :lol:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Chavvy granny ? :hmm:
> 
> 
> and you would feel so bad now if you found out she had popped her cogs and thats why it has kept on repeating over and over again :lol:


Would I sugar, I'd be in to her cider stash and pension book :whistling2:

She's a proper asbo granny mate, even wears tracky bottoms and wooly hats, she really irks my gherkin like!


----------



## 8and6

try and watch the language guys and gals.
this may be an OT thread, but it's still not 18+ :2thumb:

cheers


----------



## kris74

[email protected] said:


> try and watch the language guys and gals.
> this may be an OT thread, but it's still not 18+ :2thumb:
> 
> cheers


My bad.....Sorry :blush:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Would I sugar, I'd be in to her cider stash and pension book :whistling2:
> 
> She's a proper asbo granny mate, even wears tracky bottoms and wooly hats, she really irks my gherkin like!


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


if you want to annoy her

stick this though your bass speakers as loud as they go, she'll get the idea 


YouTube - ‪Chrispy - Predator EP‬‏


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Thee and me need to talk then :2thumb:


You needed to talk :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Chicken on a raft would be good to play full blast. :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:
> 
> 
> if you want to annoy her
> 
> stick this though your bass speakers as loud as they go, she'll get the idea
> 
> 
> YouTube - ‪Chrispy - Predator EP‬‏


She's more likely to get a dose of my favourite Israeli Psy-trance band...... maybe something like this

YouTube - ‪Infected Mushroom -Shakawkaw (vibe tribe remix)‬‏

:whistling2:


----------



## kris74

I like that industrial trance though, bit too heavy now that I'm no longer a raver but still like to get the psy up loud when we're wrecking one out at home..... Psy is still the future!


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> You needed to talk :lol2:


Indeed I do. How do I go about settling a colony of jumping spiders mate? Is it difficult.....?


----------



## kris74

vivalabam said:


> Chicken on a raft would be good to play full blast. :lol2:


Ha Ha, thats a proper captain pugwash type song.....I reckon that would be a fail as she's probably like it!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Chicken on a raft would be good to play full blast. :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:






kris74 said:


> Indeed I do. How do I go about settling a colony of jumping spiders mate? Is it difficult.....?


On a hot day look for all the places that soak up sun, tar and chip roofs, brick walls...ect, and just collect them 

or talk to exo-pet on here, he can get the giant tropical ones :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty

Thought a few of you guys may be interested in a few FB things that sem to have spids pop up alot

Welcome to Facebook

Welcome to Facebook

And a guy who posts his site everywhere seems to get good reviews

www.eight-legged.com


----------



## Biggys

YouTube - ‪Nyan Cat [original]‬‏

this would work, but only if your ears can stand the noise long enough for it to annoy her :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a hot day look for all the places that soak up sun, tar and chip roofs, brick walls...ect, and just collect them
> 
> or talk to exo-pet on here, he can get the giant tropical ones :2thumb:


And just put them in a container? It would be the bigger ones I'd like to have set up. I'll give that guy a shout when I'm ready. Are yours natives? I actually shooed one out of my ma's kitchen today when I was painting, cute little thing it was....The best thing is the ones that you see around here are black and white ha, winner! (unlike NUFC)


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> YouTube - ‪Nyan Cat [original]‬‏
> 
> this would work, but only if your ears can stand the noise long enough for it to annoy her :lol2:


damn thats just wasted 43MB of my allowance ha


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> And just put them in a container? It would be the bigger ones I'd like to have set up. I'll give that guy a shout when I'm ready. Are yours natives? I actually shooed one out of my ma's kitchen today when I was painting, cute little thing it was....The best thing is the ones that you see around here are black and white ha, winner! (unlike NUFC)


Yeah a bit of damp eco-earth, and a bit of cork, then feed them fruit flies, I have natives at the moment, but am looking to do a tropical set up soon

there are a few types in britan I believe, the zebra jumpers or a bigger type which is yellow and tan, I have these, they are huge compared to the wee zebras :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> damn thats just wasted 43MB of my allowance ha


Sorry dude :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Sorry dude :lol2:


Ha ha, no worries.....

Why does this look like it should be called Harry?

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_LbccUVbSR...7Q/L3S9551NwiE/s400/jumping+spider+eyes+9.jpg


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Ha ha, no worries.....
> 
> Why does this look like it should be called Harry?
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_LbccUVbSR...7Q/L3S9551NwiE/s400/jumping+spider+eyes+9.jpg


I don't know, but now you said it I really does :lol2:

I have friggin loads of jumping spider pictures :blush:


----------



## Biggys

YouTube - ‪Nyan Cat - OMEGA Extended Edition

Who ever listens to the whole thing gets a cookie :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> I don't know, but now you said it I really does :lol2:
> 
> I have friggin loads of jumping spider pictures :blush:


Post some up for us then chap..... :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Post some up for us then chap..... :2thumb:












































































































:flrt:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> :flrt:


Haha, nice!


----------



## Amber

EDITEDITEDIT

my favourite...










http://roflspiders.wordpress.com/


----------



## Bagger293

I love jumping spiders, can we have a jumping spider appreciation thread?! :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Bagger293 said:


> I love jumping spiders, can we have a jumping spider appreciation thread?! :lol2:


You just started it mate!


----------



## Colosseum

Only a week till my holiday Yipppeeee!


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Only a week till my holiday Yipppeeee!


Lucky! Where you off to?


----------



## AilsaM

Heya peeps

Got loads of info/research for my new spider so now gonna get things all sorted and then I can nuy my little sling. :flrt:

But today am going to dentist to be tortured :devil:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Lucky! Where you off to?


Off to Corfu Kerry


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Off to Corfu Kerry


Ooo very nice, you going to go invert hunting?


----------



## Colosseum

I probably will do a bit of rooting yes, But I will be soaking the sun up by the Pool, its a villa so we have are own pool yipee yipee!


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> I probably will do a bit of rooting yes, But I will be soaking the sun up by the Pool, its a villa so we have are own pool yipee yipee!


Nice.  I always get bored laying by the pool, within an hour I'm in a bush looking for something interesting. :blush:


----------



## Bagger293

My first day back at work from a 2 week holiday but I just stayed at home and the weather was pretty carp =[ 

Have fun in Corfu!! suspect it'll be nice and sunny there! Ur own pool eh? Jealous!


----------



## Colosseum

Yeah I am happy to relax by the pool have my mp3 player on and day dream. I have just bought some huge flipers for my snorkling adventures I do alot of this when I go on holiday must of the time I am snorkling lol


----------



## Colosseum

Bagger293 said:


> My first day back at work from a 2 week holiday but I just stayed at home and the weather was pretty carp =[
> 
> *Have fun in Corfu!! suspect it'll be nice and sunny there! Ur own pool eh? Jealous!*


 
Cheers pal


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Yeah I am happy to relax by the pool have my mp3 player on and day dream. I have just bought some huge flipers for my snorkling adventures I do alot of this when I go on holiday must of the time I am snorkling lol


Ah right, yeah I love snorkling, no one usually comes with me though, my mum is too scared of sharks and my OH isn't a good swimmer. >_< I love finding hermit crabs. :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

Sweet jesus I really need a poo :gasp:


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> Nice.  I always get bored laying by the pool, within an hour I'm in a *bush looking for something interesting.* :blush:


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## kris74

vivalabam said:


> Nice.  I always get bored laying by the pool, within an hour I'm in a bush looking for something interesting. :blush:


Oooooh i say..... :whistling2:


----------



## kris74

I had to sig that one.........!


----------



## vivalabam

kris74 said:


> I had to sig that one.........!


LMAO! Thanks... I think.


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

I just wanted to say my daughter harmony was born yesterday and mum and baby are now home


----------



## vivalabam

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> I just wanted to say my daughter harmony was born yesterday and mum and baby are now home


Aww congrats! :no1:


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

Thanks viva


----------



## Biggys

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> I just wanted to say my daughter harmony was born yesterday and mum and baby are now home


Congrats, lovely name aswell


----------



## selina20

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> I just wanted to say my daughter harmony was born yesterday and mum and baby are now home


Congrats XD


----------



## Brandan Smith

gratz x


----------



## mcluskyisms

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> I just wanted to say my daughter harmony was born yesterday and mum and baby are now home


Nice one chief


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

Thanks everyone for the congrats :2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> I just wanted to say my daughter harmony was born yesterday and mum and baby are now home


 
Fantastic news Chief :2thumb:


----------



## Bagger293

Chilli for tea and trifle for pudding! =]

btw congrats on the baba dragonlover1981! :2thumb: =] =]


----------



## vivalabam

Curry and Ben and Jerrys ice cream for me. :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Curry and Ben and Jerrys ice cream for me. :flrt:


both of these things are horrible :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> Thanks everyone for the congrats :2thumb:


congrats


----------



## Bagger293

vivalabam said:


> Curry and Ben and Jerrys ice cream for me. :flrt:


Mmmmm!! Curry! I've been cooking a lot of those recently =]

What sort did you make?



geckodelta said:


> both of these things are horrible :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Whaaaaaaaa?! :gasp: Ur kerrrazeeee! :crazy:


----------



## geckodelta

Bagger293 said:


> Mmmmm!! Curry! I've been cooking a lot of those recently =]
> 
> What sort did you make?
> 
> 
> 
> Whaaaaaaaa?! :gasp: Ur kerrrazeeee! :crazy:


im a veggie :Na_Na_Na_Na: and I dont like ice cream :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> both of these things are horrible :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You're so wrong it's unreal! 



Bagger293 said:


> Mmmmm!! Curry! I've been cooking a lot of those recently =]
> 
> What sort did you make?


Yeah we have a fair amount, the OH is the cook, not me I just eat the food.  He did a Korma tonight for a change, we've been having tikka Masala a lot recently, we don't really do hot. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> *You're so wrong it's unreal! *
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we have a fair amount, the OH is the cook, not me I just eat the food.  He did a Korma tonight for a change, we've been having tikka Masala a lot recently, we don't really do hot. :blush:


miss me? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> im a veggie :Na_Na_Na_Na: and I dont like ice cream :lol2:


You can get vegetable curry.



geckodelta said:


> miss me? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I did actually, I had no one to talk total crap to.


----------



## Bagger293

Yeah veg curry can be amazing too! Give it a go Gecko :2thumb:

I usually make lamb saag though MMMMMMM!! =]

Hot or not, curry is just great =]


----------



## Biggys

Heya guys and girls 

how are we this fine evening ?


----------



## Moosey

How can no one have an AF L klugi?


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Yeah veg curry can be amazing too! Give it a go Gecko :2thumb:
> 
> I usually make lamb saag though MMMMMMM!! =]
> 
> Hot or not, curry is just great =]


I've never tried vegie curry, might be something I'll haqve to make the OH cook. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> Heya guys and girls
> 
> how are we this fine evening ?


Hello, not too bad, just going bad on ebay. :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

MissMoose said:


> How can no one have an AF L klugi?


I have a juvie? Not sure if it's male or female though. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hello, not too bad, just going bad on ebay. :blush:


 
Good to hear, ooo you getting more spidey stuff ?


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Heya guys and girls
> 
> how are we this fine evening ?


Im good thanks you?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Good to hear, ooo you getting more spidey stuff ?


Nope, make up. :mf_dribble: I just won some eye liner for £1. 8) 

I love your sig.


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Im good thanks you?


 
good to hear, I'm very well thanks 

been up to much ?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Nope, make up. :mf_dribble: I just won some eye liner for £1. 8)
> 
> I love your sig.


 
Ahh sweet, I got drawn on with eye liner once, I ended up with a tash and a little beard :lol2:


Thanks viva


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> You can get vegetable curry.
> 
> 
> 
> I did actually, I had no one to talk total crap to.


I feel loved! :blush: ive been doing exams!  and I dont eat vegatables


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Ahh sweet, I got drawn on with eye liner once, I ended up with a tash and a little beard :lol2:
> 
> 
> Thanks viva


:lol2: I tend to just put it on my eyes. :whistling2: I won some light blue eye liner, now I have my eye on some dark blue. :mf_dribble:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> good to hear, I'm very well thanks
> 
> been up to much ?


Took my son to his 1st speech therapy appointment today and he did well. While i was out my OH made the most of the fact the 2 year old was out and potted up some more Ts lmao


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I feel loved! :blush: ive been doing exams!  and I dont eat vegatables


How the hell can you be a veggie that doesn't eat veg?! That sucks, my last one was last Friday. When do you find out your results?


----------



## Bagger293

What do you call a fear of the middle east?

Iraqnophobia! :roll2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> How the hell can you be a veggie that doesn't eat veg?! That sucks, my last one was last Friday. When do you find out your results?


mine is monday  and I hate all veg with a passion.... apart from olives :lol2: and august I hope


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> mine is monday  and I hate all veg with a passion.... apart from olives :lol2: and august I hope


What do you even eat then? :gasp:

Ah right, you got ages to wait then. :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Olives are fruit... Sorry =[


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> What do you even eat then? :gasp:
> 
> Ah right, you got ages to wait then. :lol2:


pasta... like literally just pasta.... I haven't eaten anything over than pasta for five years now :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Bagger293 said:


> Olives are fruit... Sorry =[


really? I guess they are :lol2: thats alright then I hate all veg :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> pasta... like literally just pasta.... I haven't eaten anything over than pasta for five years now :lol2:


That's nuts... I mean I like pasta, but to only eat it.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> That's nuts... I mean I like pasta, but to only eat it.


the funniest thing is i'm Italian :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I feel loved! :blush: ive been doing exams!  and I dont eat vegatables


A veggie that doesn't eat veg.....












vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I tend to just put it on my eyes. :whistling2: I won some light blue eye liner, now I have my eye on some dark blue. :mf_dribble:


:lol2::lol2:

sounds pretty :lol:


Wow just realised how camp that sounded :blush:



selina20 said:


> Took my son to his 1st speech therapy appointment today and he did well. While i was out my OH made the most of the fact the 2 year old was out and potted up some more Ts lmao


Awww that's awesome 




Bagger293 said:


> What do you call a fear of the middle east?
> 
> Iraqnophobia! :roll2:


:rotfl:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> A veggie that doesn't eat veg.....
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> sounds pretty :lol:
> 
> 
> Wow just realised how camp that sounded :blush:
> 
> Awww that's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


:no1:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> sounds pretty :lol:


It is! I won the dark blue one for 15p. :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Awww that's awesome


 
Love the trapdoor in your sig XD


----------



## Bagger293

vivalabam said:


> It is! I won the dark blue one for 15p. :lol2:


Just told my gf this and she said, very sceptically - "Aye but how much was the postage?!"

Talk about tight eh?! :lol:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :no1:


*bows*



vivalabam said:


> It is! I won the dark blue one for 15p. :lol2:


Sweet :2thumb:



selina20 said:


> Love the trapdoor in your sig XD


Thank you :flrt:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Thank you :flrt:


Hunts far more successfully than our trap door did. It made its trap next to a wall so when prey walked on it it squished it at the wall. Had to pull the burrow out and turn it around so it could eat lmao


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Hunts far more successfully than our trap door did. It made its trap next to a wall so when prey walked on it it squished it at the wall. Had to pull the burrow out and turn it around so it could eat lmao


:lol2::lol2:

Trap door fail :lol:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Trap door fail :lol:


It really was lol. tbh i found them pretty boring.


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> It really was lol. tbh i found them pretty boring.


I think they are amazing :flrt:

can't wait to get some :mf_dribble:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> I think they are amazing :flrt:
> 
> can't wait to get some :mf_dribble:


i got mine off bug nation. 2 sub adult female red ones for £5 lol


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> i got mine off bug nation. 2 sub adult female red ones for £5 lol


Nice :gasp:


I want a red, silver and an aztec coin :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Just told my gf this and she said, very sceptically - "Aye but how much was the postage?!"
> 
> Talk about tight eh?! :lol:


Was only 99p. :no1: Normally they rob you on postage, but this one was ok. :flrt:


----------



## Bagger293

vivalabam said:


> Was only 99p. :no1: Normally they rob you on postage, but this one was ok. :flrt:


Okay so now she says, grudgingly - "I guess that's pretty good"

but follows it up with - "Although that *is* six times the price of the eyeliner" !!!! :roll2: No pleasing some folks eh? 

I thought it seemed like a pretty good deal but what do I know about make up..


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Okay so now she says, grudgingly - "I guess that's pretty good"
> 
> but follows it up with - "Although that *is* six times the price of the eyeliner" !!!! :roll2: No pleasing some folks eh?
> 
> I thought it seemed like a pretty good deal but what do I know about make up..


Haha yeah it is good, they sell for like £5 in shops. It's max factor as well which is a ok ish brand. I think she's just jealous. :whistling2:


----------



## Bagger293

Is it used? :lol2:

bet it's finished


----------



## samhack

Yay for my first post out of boredom that isn't T related. Now I have 2 days off. Which I'll probably spend looking at my Ts with my new super size magnifying glass which is large enough to have its own tube light built in 

Oww it went T related again...


----------



## kris74

I have really bad wind......


But I did nail opening and closing To-rei at iaido and uke-nagashei.....winner!


----------



## Moosey

I dont want to alarm anyone, but I'm pretty sure my quails are dancing to nyancat.


----------



## Moosey

kris74 said:


> I have really bad wind......
> 
> 
> But I did nail opening and closing To-rei at iaido and uke-nagashei.....winner!


set fire to them for the lulz?


----------



## kris74

MissMoose said:


> set fire to them for the lulz?


don't wanna set fire to my best budgie smugglers..... :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

MissMoose said:


> I dont want to alarm anyone, but I'm pretty sure my quails are dancing to nyancat.


ohh miss moose you keep quail :no1: do you eat the eggs or not??


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Is it used? :lol2:
> 
> bet it's finished


Nope, brand new. :no1:


----------



## Moosey

kris74 said:


> don't wanna set fire to my best budgie smugglers..... :blush:


ditch the pants, go bareback!


geckodelta said:


> ohh miss moose you keep quail :no1: do you eat the eggs or not??


i keep meaning to but somehow never get round to it! the cat loves them though <3


----------



## kris74

MissMoose said:


> ditch the pants, go bareback!


Eeewww that's just to horrible a thought, my poor cat might witness something he should never be subjected to.....


----------



## Biggys

evening guys and gals


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> evening guys and gals


I think it's full blown night time now, not evening. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I think it's full blown night time now, not evening. :lol2:


but if I said night then people would think I was saying bye


----------



## Moosey

kris74 said:


> Eeewww that's just to horrible a thought, my poor cat might witness something he should never be subjected to.....


you wuss! 


Biggys said:


> evening guys and gals


Evening!


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> but if I said night then people would think I was saying bye


Haha that is true!


----------



## Biggys

MissMoose said:


> Evening!


Heya 

how are you ?



vivalabam said:


> Haha that is true!


get anymore cheap make up viva ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> get anymore cheap make up viva ?


Not tonight.  There's some I'm watching for tomorrow though. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Not tonight.  There's some I'm watching for tomorrow though. :mf_dribble:


 
Ooo cool 


what makeup do you use most of ? :hmm:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Ooo cool
> 
> 
> what makeup do you use most of ? :hmm:


No idea... Bit of everything, I go through foundation and powder super quick, I love to pile that on. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> No idea... Bit of everything, I go through foundation and powder super quick, I love to pile that on. :blush:


:lol2:

Powder, doesn't it just fall off :hmm:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Powder, doesn't it just fall off :hmm:


LOL! No it sticks to the foundation and sets it. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! No it sticks to the foundation and sets it. :lol2:


 
Like cement then :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Like cement then :lol2:


Pretty much! Except it comes off, mush to my OHs delight. :whistling2: It ends up all over his clothes, then it doesn't come out. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Pretty much! Except it comes off, mush to my OHs delight. :whistling2: It ends up all over his clothes, then it doesn't come out. :blush:


:lol2:


can maskara come out ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> can maskara come out ?


That stays on, unless I cry. One he made me cry and it ended up all over him, that hasn't ever come out. :blush: I somehow got it all over his pillow the other day, he went mental at me. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> That stays on, unless I cry. One he made me cry and it ended up all over him, that hasn't ever come out. :blush: I somehow got it all over his pillow the other day, he went mental at me. :lol2:


I might aswell throw my shirt then :lol2:

my sister lent my RL polo to her mate without asking and they spilled mascara all down the front then hid is so I wouldn't see 

So would I :lol:, a mans pillow is sacred :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I might aswell throw my shirt then :lol2:
> 
> my sister lent my RL polo to her mate without asking and they spilled mascara all down the front then hid is so I wouldn't see
> 
> So would I :lol:, a mans pillow is sacred :lol2:


LOL! It might have been a different brand, the one I used doesn't seem to come out though. 

Aww that's not nice, I'm glad I'm an only child. :lol2:

I never got that, he doesn't like me touching his pillows, I'm not allowed to lay on them, I have to have my own... Mine are even marked so he can tell the difference. :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! It might have been a different brand, the one I used doesn't seem to come out though.
> 
> Aww that's not nice, I'm glad I'm an only child. :lol2:
> 
> I never got that, he doesn't like me touching his pillows, I'm not allowed to lay on them, I have to have my own... Mine are even marked so he can tell the difference. :gasp:


Want to buy my sister off me ? :whistling2:


I dunno, it's just a man thing, it's like men don't go in womens purses, it's just a respect :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Want to buy my sister off me ? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> I dunno, it's just a man thing, it's like men don't go in womens purses, it's just a respect :lol2:


LOL! Does she come with any good make up? :whistling2:

Haha, that's so random... A pillow? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Does she come with any good make up? :whistling2:
> 
> Haha, that's so random... A pillow? :lol2:


Erm I don't know to be honest, I don't really pay much attention to her :lol:


Not random, it makes sence to us guys :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Erm I don't know to be honest, I don't really pay much attention to her :lol:
> 
> 
> Not random, it makes sence to us guys :lol2:


LOL! That's funny.  Any who I need to go to bed, well... I don't need to, but there's nothing else to look at on ebay. :lol2:

Night. : victory:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! That's funny.  Any who I need to go to bed, well... I don't need to, but there's nothing else to look at on ebay. :lol2:
> 
> Night. : victory:


 
Ok Viva, 


sleep well


Night


----------



## kris74

Morrisons have 2 litre bottles of cherry Tango for a quid, score.....


----------



## Bagger293

Pretty good deal! 

HMV have Predator 2 for £3 right now. And to make the deal even sweeter they have both Heat AND Spartacus at the counter - £2.99 each with any purchase! Going to be a good few evenings =]


----------



## selina20

Ive not left the house today because of the rain


----------



## AilsaM

selina20 said:


> Ive not left the house today because of the rain


I got soaked today in the rain, not a happy lass


----------



## kris74

Bagger293 said:


> Pretty good deal!
> 
> HMV have Predator 2 for £3 right now. And to make the deal even sweeter they have both Heat AND Spartacus at the counter - £2.99 each with any purchase! Going to be a good few evenings =]


I rarely get to town these days but for those prices I may make an exception ha. I goth the Predator quadrilogy on Amazon recently for a steal, possibly less than £13. Big Predator fan......If you ever get the chance get the book The concrete jungle. Excellent story of the 2nd predator film. Is Heat the one they re-made word for word originally called LA Takedown? I remember watching LA Takedown years ago then Heat (if that is the one I'm thinking of) and thought the original was better without the star studded cast.


----------



## Bagger293

Hmm, not sure whether that's right or not, never heard of LA takedown. Could be though. Heat does have a pretty star studded cast though. De Niro. Pacino. Val Kilmer. 

William orbit was used a lot in the soundtrack. I remember that better than I remember the plot! =]

I was out of the house for over 12 hours today to go to work =[ as usual.


----------



## selina20

Ailsa McVicar said:


> I got soaked today in the rain, not a happy lass


I dont have a double buggy so my 2 year old walks and it werent fair to make him walk in this weather lol. I think im too soft on him hahaha


----------



## kris74

Bagger293 said:


> Hmm, not sure whether that's right or not, never heard of LA takedown. Could be though. Heat does have a pretty star studded cast though. De Niro. Pacino. Val Kilmer.
> 
> William orbit was used a lot in the soundtrack. I remember that better than I remember the plot! =]
> 
> I was out of the house for over 12 hours today to go to work =[ as usual.


That's the one dude. L.A. Takedown - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

A good watch if you get the chance.


----------



## Biggys

Evening


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Evening


Heya :welcome:


----------



## Bagger293

kris74 said:


> That's the one dude. L.A. Takedown - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> A good watch if you get the chance.


Cheers bru! I'll keep my eyes peeled for it! If I see it anywhere for cheap I'll take a chance on it! =]


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Evening


Good evening :notworthy:

Hope your better than me tonight


----------



## kris74

Bagger293 said:


> Cheers bru! I'll keep my eyes peeled for it! If I see it anywhere for cheap I'll take a chance on it! =]


Used copy £1.54....While you're at it you might want to look at the forerunner for the magnificent 7, 7 samurai, complete classic. Kurasawa was a legend. Along with When the last sword is drawn, 7 samurai is prob my all time favourite.

L.a. Takedown [DVD]: Amazon.co.uk: Scott Plank, Alex McArthur, Michael Rooker, Ely Pouget, Vincent Guastaferro, Richard Chaves, Victor Rivers, Laura Harrington, Daniel Baldwin, Clarence Gilyard Jr., R.D. Call, Peter Dobson, Ronald Víctor García, Mich


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Good evening :notworthy:
> 
> Hope your better than me tonight


 
Heya, aww wassup ?


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Heya, aww wassup ?


Ignore my hi then pffft. Went to the effort of a smilie and everything


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Evening


Eyup lad, what about yer? Just de-sugared my sweety jars. Get them filled 2moz and try to get some humidity going for me new avic on wed.....Blue spiders :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Ignore my hi then pffft. Went to the effort of a smilie and everything


 
Oh I'm sorry 


Hello 

^ see big smile to make up for it :2thumb:


----------



## kris74

selina20 said:


> Ignore my hi then pffft. Went to the effort of a smilie and everything


He ignored a smile from Seminar? How rude indeed....!


----------



## Bagger293

kris74 said:


> Used copy £1.54....While you're at it you might want to look at the forerunner for the magnificent 7, 7 samurai, complete classic. Kurasawa was a legend. Along with When the last sword is drawn, 7 samurai is prob my all time favourite.
> 
> L.a. Takedown [DVD]: Amazon.co.uk: Scott Plank, Alex McArthur, Michael Rooker, Ely Pouget, Vincent Guastaferro, Richard Chaves, Victor Rivers, Laura Harrington, Daniel Baldwin, Clarence Gilyard Jr., R.D. Call, Peter Dobson, Ronald Víctor García, Mich



Cheers for that, might well go for one of those! (Scared to look at my bank acc!) =[

Never seem magnificent 7!! :gasp: Can u believe it?!


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Oh I'm sorry
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> ^ see big smile to make up for it :2thumb:


I dont often use smilies you know. You should be privileged


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Heya, aww wassup ?


Am just fed up with some of the complete muppets on here who cannot accept other people voicing opinions


----------



## selina20

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Am just fed up with some of the complete muppets on here who cannot accept other people voicing opinions


Sadly there are people like that. You learn to block them out or you could just press ignore and you wont see their posts.


----------



## kris74

Bagger293 said:


> Cheers for that, might well go for one of those! (Scared to look at my bank acc!) =[
> 
> Never seem magnificent 7!! :gasp: Can u believe it?!


Neither have I mate ha, seen its dad though and that's what matters!


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Am just fed up with some of the complete muppets on here who cannot accept other people voicing opinions


 
Aww. just ignore them you get that alot on here, :devil:



selina20 said:


> I dont often use smilies you know. You should be privileged


 
I'm sorry


----------



## AilsaM

selina20 said:


> Sadly there are people like that. You learn to block them out or you could just press ignore and you wont see their posts.


I was being accused of being up myself and a know it all person when I simply posted my opinions and agreed with another persons opinions, then the nasty comments started towards me, am like you know what you don't like me don't read my replies, move on.


----------



## selina20

Ailsa McVicar said:


> I was being accused of being up myself and a know it all person when I simply posted my opinions and agreed with another persons opinions, then the nasty comments started towards me, am like you know what you don't like me don't read my replies, move on.


Dont take this the wrong way at all but sometimes you do seem a bit harsh on threads. I know iv read a few and almost took offence to one.


----------



## garlicpickle

pfft it's only the internet, it's not like any of you lot are real people :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM

selina20 said:


> Dont take this the wrong way at all but sometimes you do seem a bit harsh on threads. I know iv read a few and almost took offence to one.


I know I can sometimes be a bit harsh/blunt but it's just me.



garlicpickle said:


> pfft it's only the internet, it's not like any of you lot are real people :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I know, it's an internet forum not close friends having a drink and a chat


----------



## selina20

garlicpickle said:


> pfft it's only the internet, it's not like any of you lot are real people :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I thought i was a friend. You gave me a quiche and everything :gasp:


----------



## garlicpickle

selina20 said:


> I thought i was a friend. You gave me a quiche and everything :gasp:


it wasnt a real quiche, just an internet one :lol2:


----------



## selina20

garlicpickle said:


> it wasnt a real quiche, just an internet one :lol2:


Does that mean Ewan never really chased your cat with an electric toothbrush lol


----------



## garlicpickle

selina20 said:


> Does that mean Ewan never really chased your cat with an electric toothbrush lol


take the virtual reality headset OFF Sel :whistling2:


----------



## selina20

garlicpickle said:


> take the virtual reality headset OFF Sel :whistling2:


Lmao but it was amusing


----------



## AilsaM

selina20 said:


> Dont take this the wrong way at all but sometimes you do seem a bit harsh on threads. I know iv read a few and almost took offence to one.


Maybe I should agree with peoples and not voice my opinions


----------



## selina20

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Maybe I should agree with peoples and not voice my opinions


This is why i hate saying stuff lol. I didnt mean it like that at all


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> This is why i hate saying stuff lol. I didnt mean it like that at all


Don't worry I agree with you. 

It's a forum, if you don't like the way people are speaking to you leave the thread. Sit and argue, or leave and they will carry it on...


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> Don't worry I agree with you.
> 
> It's a forum, if you don't like the way people are speaking to you leave the thread. Sit and argue, or leave and they will carry it on...


At the end of the day i was just being honest thats all.


----------



## AilsaM

vivalabam said:


> Don't worry I agree with you.
> 
> It's a forum, if you don't like the way people are speaking to you leave the thread. Sit and argue, or leave and they will carry it on...


Think I will agree even though I don't agree. Fed up with the PM's from folk who insist on sharing their opinions about me. My friends just take me with a pinch of salt, but they know me well.


----------



## AilsaM

selina20 said:


> At the end of the day i was just being honest thats all.


I know you were just being honest.


----------



## selina20

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Think I will agree even though I don't agree. Fed up with the PM's from folk who insist on sharing their opinions about me. My friends just take me with a pinch of salt, but they know me well.


Thing is people dont know you for the true you and you havent been here long so they tend to read things as they see them and then all hell breaks loose.


----------



## vivalabam

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Think I will agree even though I don't agree. Fed up with the PM's from folk who insist on sharing their opinions about me. My friends just take me with a pinch of salt, but they know me well.


That's the thing about the forum, people don't get to see your personality, I've had people have a go at me loads of times because my sense of humour is different to theirs. I'm not that bad in real life, it comes across as arsey on here sometimes though. 

Like I say, if you don't like what is being said on a thread leave it, or if someone PMs you ignore it. As Selina says if you don't want to see posts from a person put them on your ignore list. It is the interwebz we can choose who we want to interact with. :lol2: People we don't like can just disappear. :flrt:


----------



## AilsaM

selina20 said:


> Thing is people dont know you for the true you and you havent been here long so they tend to read things as they see them and then all hell breaks loose.


Yeah I know where your coming from but I've not been nasty in any way at all, which is why from now on I don't think I should comment but just read and bit my tongue. Who am I to comment, only had my snake for 2 months and not even got my spider yet.


----------



## AilsaM

vivalabam said:


> That's the thing about the forum, people don't get to see your personality, I've had people have a go at me loads of times because my sense of humour is different to theirs. I'm not that bad in real life, it comes across as arsey on here sometimes though.
> 
> Like I say, if you don't like what is being said on a thread leave it, or if someone PMs you ignore it. As Selina says if you don't want to see posts from a person put them on your ignore list. It is the interwebz we can choose who we want to interact with. :lol2: People we don't like can just disappear. :flrt:


I'm only on forums to gain knowledge. I have chatted with some really nice people, so I guess that makes up for the other not so nice people.


----------



## Biggys

I leave for 5 mins and this happens :gasp:


you lot can't be trusted :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Ailsa McVicar said:


> I was being accused of being up myself and a know it all person when I simply posted my opinions and agreed with another persons opinions, then the nasty comments started towards me, am like you know what you don't like me don't read my replies, move on.


I read the thread and you were clearly in the wrong, as were a couple of others. the OP wasn't looking for righteous opinions and it was taken right off topic then all the crap started and you were called out, simple as that. A few truths were thrown and the argument just kept being revived. It was all a bit childish really but entertaining all the same.


----------



## reptiledanny

scubadude68 said:


> opinions are like aresholes, everyone's got one, but you don't need to share them with the world. :whistling2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 
:roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2:


----------



## AilsaM

kris74 said:


> I read the thread and you were clearly in the wrong, as were a couple of others. the OP wasn't looking for righteous opinions and it was taken right off topic then all the crap started and you were called out, simple as that. A few truths were thrown and the argument just kept being revived. It was all a bit childish really but entertaining all the same.


I merely agreed with someones replies, posted an opinion and replied in kind to comments directed at me, granted should've been done by PM.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Ohh my, the RFUK Snake section has finally slithered its way over into the sanctuary that is the Spiders and Invert section...

:flrt:

:crazy:

:rotfl:


:blah:


adlock:


:liar:


:lolsign:

:banghead:

:hmm:

:spam1:
:jump::blowup:


:war:

Haha...

We are all nice in here, not used to this kind of thing.

eace:

Group hugs are needed all round.

:grouphug:

Lets all move on...

:whistling2:


----------



## kris74

Ailsa McVicar said:


> I merely agreed with someones replies, posted an opinion and replied in kind to comments directed at me, granted should've been done by PM.


Nah, you tried to comment with authority which is different to voicing opinion and were called out by people who deem themselves to be long suffering of your past behaviour in other venues as well as this. I can see where they where coming from as they clearly have a lot more knowledge than your average Joe Soap then you came here looking for sympathy by posting what you posted here thereby turning it in to a they said/I said moan. This is the internet, take it with the pinch of salt and a drop of spirit, put on ITV4 and watch Clint doing his thing and cheer up.......


----------



## samhack

mcluskyisms said:


> Ohh my, the RFUK Snake section has finally slithered its way over into the sanctuary that is the Spiders and Invert section...
> 
> :flrt:
> 
> :crazy:
> 
> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> :blah:
> 
> 
> adlock:
> 
> 
> :liar:
> 
> 
> :lolsign:
> 
> :banghead:
> 
> :hmm:
> 
> :spam1:
> :jump::blowup:
> 
> 
> :war:
> 
> Haha...
> 
> We are all nice in here, not used to this kind of thing.
> 
> eace:
> 
> Group hugs are needed all round.
> 
> :grouphug:
> 
> Lets all move on...
> 
> :whistling2:



Agreed, its why I left the snake section


----------



## samhack

kris74 said:


> Nah, you tried to comment with authority which is different to voicing opinion and were called out by people who deem themselves to be long suffering of your past behaviour in other venues as well as this. I can see where they where coming from as they clearly have a lot more knowledge than your average Joe Soap then you came here looking for sympathy by posting what you posted here thereby turning it in to a they said/I said moan. This is the internet, take it with the pinch of salt and a drop of spirit, put on ITV4 and watch Clint doing his thing and cheer up.......


what was the post in question, damn I'm fed up with having my head in the sand...


----------



## AilsaM

kris74 said:


> Nah, you tried to comment with authority


Wasn't meant to sound like/be taken like that and no I wasn't looking for sympathy at all.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Anyway, Friday night at 22:51...






Tune.... 

:2thumb:


----------



## kris74

mcluskyisms said:


> Anyway, Friday night at 22:51...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tune....
> 
> :2thumb:


Sounds a lot like that thread in question, a lot of noise that goes no where haha (my opinion)

That was me being facetious, no offence intended, it's a good erm....noise?


----------



## mcluskyisms

kris74 said:


> Sounds a lot like that thread in question, a lot of noise that goes no where haha (my opinion)
> 
> That was me being facetious, no offence intended, it's a good erm....noise?


That Sir, is winning noise.


----------



## garlicpickle

I just found an adult lobster roach in the shower with me  just wondering where it escaped from and if it has had any babies anywhere in the house :gasp:


----------



## kris74

garlicpickle said:


> I just found an adult lobster roach in the shower with me  just wondering where it escaped from and if it has had any babies anywhere in the house :gasp:


Did it not even offer to loofah your back?


----------



## AilsaM

garlicpickle said:


> I just found an adult lobster roach in the shower with me  just wondering where it escaped from and if it has had any babies anywhere in the house :gasp:


Oh rather you than me :gasp:


----------



## kris74

mcluskyisms said:


> That Sir, is winning noise.


I love the sound of a winner me!

I'm more of a stoner rock man myself dude. Big Tool fan, bit of goatsnake here and there.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrlsCldmGkA&feature=related


----------



## kris74

Just incase anyone cares, Full Metal Jacket is on ITV4, classic


----------



## mcluskyisms

kris74 said:


> I love the sound of a winner me!
> 
> I'm more of a stoner rock man myself dude. Big Tool fan, bit of goatsnake here and there.....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrlsCldmGkA&feature=related


Win :thumb:


----------



## kris74

mcluskyisms said:


> Win :thumb:


I'm quite moist now ha. I fecking love Tool, Maynard is a complete legend, APC, Pucifer as well


----------



## selina20

kris74 said:


> I'm quite moist now ha. I fecking love Tool, Maynard is a complete legend, APC, Pucifer as well


Tool are absolutely amazing. Have a bit of a thing for the Mars Volta too


----------



## kris74

you ever get to listen to Aphex Twin? Total industrial dirt, pretty good......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe-XNav5mWU&feature=related


----------



## mcluskyisms




----------



## kris74

selina20 said:


> Tool are absolutely amazing. Have a bit of a thing for the Mars Volta too


Not heard them before, just having a listen to them now. Nice sound to them, may break out the wesley snipe in a minute and get baked to some dirty rock tunes


----------



## selina20

kris74 said:


> Not heard them before, just having a listen to them now. Nice sound to them, may break out the wesley snipe in a minute and get baked to some dirty rock tunes


They are definitely worth a listen too but then i am bias lol. They arent really industrial but i like their sound


----------



## kris74

selina20 said:


> They are definitely worth a listen too but then i am bias lol. They arent really industrial but i like their sound


They're pretty good like, I reckon I'm for an album on payday  Cheers Sel, always good to be turned on to a new sound !


----------



## mcluskyisms

kris74 said:


> They're pretty good like, I reckon I'm for an album on payday  Cheers Sel, always good to be turned on to a new sound !


I recommend Frances the Mute 

John Frusciante plays on the first track and it wins.


----------



## selina20

kris74 said:


> They're pretty good like, I reckon I'm for an album on payday  Cheers Sel, always good to be turned on to a new sound !


Np its always a good feeling when you find a new band and realize they are awesome lol. Especially if they arent the ones that everyone listens to to be cool lol


----------



## kris74

mcluskyisms said:


> I recommend Frances the Mute
> 
> John Frusciante plays on the first track and it wins.


Lubrication for the earholes, I like it


----------



## mcluskyisms

kris74 said:


> Lubrication for the earholes, I like it


I have to listen to the full album now... Haha.


----------



## kris74

selina20 said:


> Np its always a good feeling when you find a new band and realize they are awesome lol. Especially if they arent the ones that everyone listens to to be cool lol


You're dead right. I have pretty far reaching tastes, massive psy-trance fan. Listening to a lot of Shpongle and younger brother atm, OTT, Jah Wobble, dubby stoner stuff. Go through phases of rock and electronica, both huge passions. You like Grinderman and Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds?


----------



## selina20

kris74 said:


> You're dead right. I have pretty far reaching tastes, massive psy-trance fan. Listening to a lot of Shpongle and younger brother atm, OTT, Jah Wobble, dubby stoner stuff. Go through phases of rock and electronica, both huge passions. You like Grinderman and Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds?


Tbh i went through the whole goth metaller stage and then decided music is far too widespread to do that. Now i listen to literally anything from Jonny Cash to behemoth lol


----------



## mcluskyisms

Love Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds!!!


Love this too... chilled


----------



## kris74

selina20 said:


> Tbh i went through the whole goth metaller stage and then decided music is far too widespread to do that. Now i listen to literally anything from Jonny Cash to behemoth lol


The way to be, Cash is a legend ha


----------



## selina20

kris74 said:


> The way to be, Cash is a legend ha


He is but tbh iv had enough of him this week. My other half has played him none stop and i find it irritating atm.


----------



## kris74

mcluskyisms said:


> Love Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds!!!
> 
> 
> Love this too... chilled


Now that wins mate...... :cheers:


----------



## kris74

selina20 said:


> He is but tbh iv had enough of him this week. My other half has played him none stop and i find it irritating atm.


My neighbour once played Seasons in the Sun for 11 hours on repeat, I loved that song, the cons of living next door to an alky haha


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> Tbh i went through the whole goth metaller stage and then decided music is far too widespread to do that. Now i listen to literally anything from Jonny Cash to behemoth lol


Me too, funny times. :lol2:

Now I'm more into dance and chart music, stuff you get in night clubs.  I generally don't like old music. :blush:


----------



## selina20

kris74 said:


> My neighbour once played Seasons in the Sun for 11 hours on repeat, I loved that song, the cons of living next door to an alky haha


Lmao. Atm im listening to Mike Oldfields Tubular bells lol. That guy is a genius


----------



## kris74

vivalabam said:


> Me too, funny times. :lol2:
> 
> Now I'm more into dance and chart music, stuff you get in night clubs.  I generally don't like old music. :blush:


What about old dance music? '86 onwards? Everyone gots to love a bit of BamBam and Stakker ha


----------



## kris74

selina20 said:


> Lmao. Atm im listening to Mike Oldfields Tubular bells lol. That guy is a genius


I spent a lot of time on acid as a kid listening to that, still rock it on the old hi-fi now and then, hazy daze....!


----------



## AilsaM

Wide taste of music myself tho not really dance music stuff lol


----------



## vivalabam

kris74 said:


> What about old dance music? '86 onwards? Everyone gots to love a bit of BamBam and Stakker ha


I kinda have a short term memory when it comes to music. :blush: I probably do like some of the old stuff...


----------



## mcluskyisms

kris74 said:


> Now that wins mate...... :cheers:


Thats about as stoner as I get... Haha

System Commissioned Error


----------



## AilsaM

vivalabam said:


> I kinda have a short term memory when it comes to music. :blush: I probably do like some of the old stuff...


Am a bit like you with music:lol2:


----------



## kris74

mcluskyisms said:


> Thats about as stoner as I get... Haha
> 
> System Commissioned Error


SoundCloud rocks


----------



## vivalabam

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Am a bit like you with music:lol2:


Yeah, for some people it's their life, too me it's just background noise. I barely know any songs, only some older ones (I'm talking months back). :blush:


----------



## mcluskyisms

kris74 said:


> SoundCloud rocks


Here's one of the Mrs singing one of my old tunes 

Alone


----------



## AilsaM

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, for some people it's their life, too me it's just background noise. I barely know any songs, only some older ones (I'm talking months back). :blush:


See I know songs but don't ask me who sings most of them :lol2:


----------



## kris74

vivalabam said:


> I kinda have a short term memory when it comes to music. :blush: I probably do like some of the old stuff...


as old as this?!! Makes me feel so old when I look at the date this was released

YouTube - ‪Bam Bam -Give it to me‬‏


----------



## kris74

mcluskyisms said:


> Here's one of the Mrs singing one of my old tunes
> 
> Alone


That your tune? Your Missus as well? That's pretty cool mate, nice tune and a nice voice.


----------



## kris74

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, for some people it's their life, too me it's just background noise. I barely know any songs, only some older ones (I'm talking months back). :blush:


Wow, I hear other people say that and I just can't fathom it out. Sure there must be a tune that really does it to you, like really sticks one in your ear and give you emotions?!


----------



## mcluskyisms

kris74 said:


> That your tune? Your Missus as well? That's pretty cool mate, nice tune and a nice voice.


Yeah man 

You may like this track too... QOTSA rock

Go with the Flow

Or for chill...

Tonight


----------



## AilsaM

So cute, just gave my snake fresh water and she took a drink while i was holding her.


----------



## kris74

mcluskyisms said:


> Yeah man
> 
> You may like this track too... QOTSA rock
> 
> Go with the Flow
> 
> Or for chill...
> 
> Tonight


Some pretty decent stuff there. Do you play in a band as well or did you?


----------



## vivalabam

Ailsa McVicar said:


> See I know songs but don't ask me who sings most of them :lol2:


Haha I know neither. :blush:



kris74 said:


> as old as this?!! Makes me feel so old when I look at the date this was released
> 
> YouTube - ‪Bam Bam -Give it to me‬‏


I can honestly say I have never heard that in my life...


----------



## mcluskyisms

kris74 said:


> Some pretty decent stuff there. Do you play in a band as well or did you?


Nah man, just used to play house partys, you know the kind haha 

Few smokes and drinks etc...

My mate and me who's now over in Australia used to much about recording although all the recent efforts are me.


----------



## vivalabam

kris74 said:


> Wow, I hear other people say that and I just can't fathom it out. Sure there must be a tune that really does it to you, like really sticks one in your ear and give you emotions?!


Nope. :blush: The songs I like change, I listen to them, I get bored, I move on... At the moment I'm in love with chica bomb, I won't post the link as the video is rather raunchy...


----------



## kris74

vivalabam said:


> Haha I know neither. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> I can honestly say I have never heard that in my life...


Ha ha, I don't think there are many that have to be honest..... :blush:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Haha


----------



## kris74

mcluskyisms said:


> Nah man, just used to play house partys, you know the kind haha
> 
> Few smokes and drinks etc...
> 
> My mate and me who's now over in Australia used to much about recording although all the recent efforts are me.


Yer man, I liked it. I have a mate who's willing to break out with the guitar and singing without any provocation haha, pretty good when it happens like, he's a good guitarist, sing's real songs and abuses his body too much....Would be a good rock star if only his day job wasn't in a call centre haha


----------



## kris74

mcluskyisms said:


> Haha


Nice, very similar to this, or this similar to that you may ask?!

YouTube - ‪Grinderman - No pussy blues.wmv‬‏


----------



## mcluskyisms

The Thom Yorke school of dance lessons class is now open....






I'm not going like...


----------



## kris74

I'm for me bed, training tomorrow and all that, get to use a live sword on Saturdays 

Laters mate, was interesting.


----------



## mcluskyisms

kris74 said:


> I'm for me bed, training tomorrow and all that, get to use a live sword on Saturdays
> 
> Laters mate, was interesting.


Ayezers...

Lata on chief.


----------



## AilsaM

kris74 said:


> I'm for me bed, training tomorrow and all that, get to use a live sword on Saturdays
> 
> Laters mate, was interesting.


A live sword, that sounds a wee bit scary


----------



## mcluskyisms

kris74 said:


> Nice, very similar to this, or this similar to that you may ask?!
> 
> YouTube - ‪Grinderman - No pussy blues.wmv‬‏



Ohh and yeah, I had that album quite a few months before it "came out" Haha, looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Colosseum

Busy packing for hols :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

I just had a war with Alaska my chili rose, was so much fun. 

I was trying to take out the water bowl, she wasn't having any of it, she had 2 feet on it, then when I put in back down she went and stood pretty much in it. So I gave her back leg a poke to move her, she attacked the tweezers, lovely little thing she is. Then I got some tissue (legs were still on the water bowl) and tried to get old water out, she then jumped onto the tissue, fangs and all. So I thought haha now I can get the water bowl, so I got that out, gave it a clean then put it back in, now to get the tissue off her, so I misted the back of the tank, she normally bolts as soon as the mister comes out. She moved off the tissue a bit, I grabbed it with the tweezers, she actually chased me with the tissue still in feet, she wasn't letting go, we did this a few times, she just wouldn't give it up. :lol2: Eventually I gave her a bit of a mist too much and she let go, I went to take out the tissue and she made another grab for it, luckily I was quicker. :no1:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I just had a war with Alaska my chili rose, was so much fun.
> 
> I was trying to take out the water bowl, she wasn't having any of it, she had 2 feet on it, then when I put in back down she went and stood pretty much in it. So I gave her back leg a poke to move her, she attacked the tweezers, lovely little thing she is. Then I got some tissue (legs were still on the water bowl) and tried to get old water out, she then jumped onto the tissue, fangs and all. So I thought haha now I can get the water bowl, so I got that out, gave it a clean then put it back in, now to get the tissue off her, so I misted the back of the tank, she normally bolts as soon as the mister comes out. She moved off the tissue a bit, I grabbed it with the tweezers, she actually chased me with the tissue still in feet, she wasn't letting go, we did this a few times, she just wouldn't give it up. :lol2: Eventually I gave her a bit of a mist too much and she let go, I went to take out the tissue and she made another grab for it, luckily I was quicker. :no1:


:lol2: this is toooo cute! :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: this is toooo cute! :flrt:


I know, I got a little video at the end, not as good as the first bit. But she is a little gem, she just attacks anything that goes in her tank. :flrt:


----------



## selina20

Anyone else up at this silly hr on a sunday lol


----------



## 8and6

*nods* :gasp:


----------



## selina20

[email protected] said:


> *nods* :gasp:


Lmao hey Steve *waves*


----------



## 8and6

*waves back looking grumpy* morning S'lina


----------



## selina20

[email protected] said:


> *waves back looking grumpy* morning S'lina


So what are you doing up this early lol


----------



## 8and6

been talking to Jen and now she's gone to sleep but the suns up now and i can't! :lol2:

so now i'm watching Super 8 (it's not too bad)

oh, if you like movies with Vampires and Kung Fu Priests in a 'Mad Max' theme, watch 'Priest'...... Paul Bettany ROCKS!


----------



## selina20

[email protected] said:


> been talking to Jen and now she's gone to sleep but the suns up now and i can't! :lol2:
> 
> so now i'm watching Super 8 (it's not too bad)
> 
> oh, if you like movies with Vampires and Kung Fu Priests in a 'Mad Max' theme, watch 'Priest'...... Paul Bettany ROCKS!


Lol. I got rudely awaken by a hungry baby at 5 am lol


----------



## kris74

I managed to damage one of my swords last night in a midnight cutting session. Followed through to much and ended up chopping my house. It wasn't even a good cut either and the blade has been beautifully customised, sick as a chip


----------



## Bagger293

Ur neighbours tell u to cut it out? :lol2:

How's the house bearing up?


----------



## kris74

Bagger293 said:


> Ur neighbours tell u to cut it out? :lol2:


Very droll haha!

The house will be scarred for life I think, the blade can probably be polished back to repair the edge. That is the beauty of modern steel, so much stronger than traditional Japanese though nowhere near as attractive or pricey....But then if I did have one made in Japan it sure as hell wouldn't see any use outside of a dojo :cussing:


----------



## Bagger293

So Japanese steel looks better than modern non Japanese steel? How so? And how much would one of these nice swords cost? Not that I want one you understand, just asking out of interest.

I just watched Back to the Future and now I'm watching Aliens :2thumb:


----------



## kris74

Bagger293 said:


> So Japanese steel looks better than modern non Japanese steel? How so? And how much would one of these nice swords cost? Not that I want one you understand, just asking out of interest.
> 
> I just watched Back to the Future and now I'm watching Aliens :2thumb:


The Japanese have a massive push to keep the traditional ways of sword smithing alive and to do it as a job you have to apprentice for at least 5 years then you have to work on building a reputation by entering competitions etc and the competition is fierce, very few apprentices make it in Japan and usually go abroad. 

Entry level Japanese swords cost upwards of at least £5000. Smiths are only allowed to make 2 swords per month but can make as many short swords and ko-zuka as they want however the main market is on swords so you're talking in the region of around £15,000 if you want it from a recognised smith. If you want it from an award winning smith or a national treasure you can quadruple that figure easily. Then you have the rest of the attire that goes with it, handle, hand guard, handle ornaments, scabbard and polishing. All done (usually) by separate craftsmen. 

It's not that Japanese steel is better in any way than modern mono-steel blades, it's mainly down to aesthetics and what they can achieve with low grade ore. It is highly refined due to poor iron ore which is made of iron sand and has a high carbon content. This is why it is beaten and folded so many times, to homogenise the carbon, spread it through the blade evenly and it also helps to beat some of the excess out thereby making the steel less brittle. This in turn gives a nice hada (the pattern of folds in the steel) the grain if you like. then you heat treat the edge. This is the nice cloudy edge you see on swords (a hamon) and different schools could be typified by the hada pattern and the style of hamon although they were by no means exclusive to any one school. 

I have a nice folded katana at home made by a Chinese forge (as are most katana these days) made from modern 1095 and 1050 steel. It was a limited run of 50. I have number 33. It's had a full customisation done by a guy in the states and is worth in the region of £1000. The folding process does nothing to increase the strength of the blade in modern steel however it was/is a necessity in traditional Japanese sword making. It does produce a very pretty pattern though. The one I dinged last night was only a cheap blade, made from T-10 tool steel, the stuff they make hammers from. Very resilient and takes the heat treat well so gives a nice cloudy hamon. It does however have a nice customisation in wenge wood and African black wood which is why I traded for it


----------



## Bagger293

Nice one =] That was pretty interesting :2thumb: cheers =]


----------



## kris74

Bagger293 said:


> Nice one =] That was pretty interesting :2thumb: cheers =]


Just re-read it, something of an essay what?!


----------



## samhack

If you really wanted to go traditional you could have one made from Spanish steel, as I'm sure that's what the Japanese used. Not sure why they imported it but I'm sure they did.


----------



## kris74

samhack said:


> If you really wanted to go traditional you could have one made from Spanish steel, as I'm sure that's what the Japanese used. Not sure why they imported it but I'm sure they did.


What do you base that on? They did trade with the Portuguese and possibly imported Indian steel during the Muromachi period but there are few, if any, katana that can be attributed to being hewn from Wootz steel.


----------



## mcluskyisms




----------



## samhack

kris74 said:


> What do you base that on? They did trade with the Portuguese and possibly imported Indian steel during the Muromachi period but there are few, if any, katana that can be attributed to being hewn from Wootz steel.


I actually meant Toledo steel, which was known for its superior quality.
Its only something I heard so its probably incorrect, I'm by no means an expert on it, but they apparently imported the steel at some point.

I'm probably wrong but it was fun to join in for a little while......


----------



## kris74

samhack said:


> I actually meant Toledo steel, which was known for its superior quality.
> Its only something I heard so its probably incorrect, I'm by no means an expert on it, but they apparently imported the steel at some point.
> 
> I'm probably wrong but it was fun to join in for a little while......



Not at all mate, you'll never know unless you chip in. Toledo steel was renowned for it's superiority way back when however the steel coming out of Spain now, for the most part anyway, is a sad imitation. Traditional Toledo steel is also known as crucible steel and was probably taken to Spain by Muslim expansionists, possibly in the last few centuries of the 1st millenium. 

This would be what people call Damascus steel when referring to the pattern welded blades that are found coming from the Middle East. Very little is know about the methods used to attain this type of blade but there are a few smiths out there working from an archaeological stand point and putting out some fantastic work from what fragments history has left us...... 

With the importation of steel though, it wouldn't have been cost effective to ship from Spain or Portugal and seeing as how they were already trading from their own outposts in Asia then you can pretty much guarantee it was sourced locally but there is still no precedent that the Japanese ever used it in the manufacture of swords. Quite possibly in munitions but any evidence is sketchy at best and :blah: :blah: :blah: :blah: :blah: I'll stop boring you now and get back to spiders.....


----------



## Bagger293

Well, again I found that pretty interesting! =]


----------



## kris74

Bagger293 said:


> Well, again I found that pretty interesting! =]


It is if you're interested in it like! 

I pick most of it up from blacksmith forums and sword forums. i quite fancy trying my hand at blade smithing at some point. The only downside being I could never make (or try at least) a katana sized blade due to current restrictions. Any curved blade over 50cm is currently banned from manufacture in the UK. There are other restrictions but they don't affect collectors or martial artists having blades imported. I had one made to my own spec from an up and coming forge in China. Very unusual style of blade as well. Wasn't sure how it would be received by my sensei when I got it but he thinks its nice enough and is more concerned about safety so as long as the blade stays in the handle.....Chocks away! Some schools only favour more traditional styled blades however we are a pretty informal class until we get to seminars then it's by the book.

I did get to train with the top 3 sensei in the UK a couple of weeks ago at a seminar we organised locally and none of them mentioned it so it looks like the kanmuri stays. Tried to train with my other blade at home and just found it too awkward as I'm so used to this sword now so I'll be looking to send it off to be refitted with some nicer fittings. A custom hand guard and new handle and wrappings and I have some nice gold plated solid silver menuki (the little ornaments under the wrapping) of a dragon wrapped around the sword of Fudo Myo ó......... Will look good when it's finished 

As you can tell, I have an er, unhealthy obsession with my swords! I have other interests as well mind, not just sharp shiny objects.....!


----------



## Biggys

Wow that was awesome, just sat and read through all that, was interesting : victory:


----------



## samhack

kris74 said:


> Not at all mate, you'll never know unless you chip in. Toledo steel was renowned for it's superiority way back when however the steel coming out of Spain now, for the most part anyway, is a sad imitation. Traditional Toledo steel is also known as crucible steel and was probably taken to Spain by Muslim expansionists, possibly in the last few centuries of the 1st millenium.
> 
> This would be what people call Damascus steel when referring to the pattern welded blades that are found coming from the Middle East. Very little is know about the methods used to attain this type of blade but there are a few smiths out there working from an archaeological stand point and putting out some fantastic work from what fragments history has left us......
> 
> With the importation of steel though, it wouldn't have been cost effective to ship from Spain or Portugal and seeing as how they were already trading from their own outposts in Asia then you can pretty much guarantee it was sourced locally but there is still no precedent that the Japanese ever used it in the manufacture of swords. Quite possibly in munitions but any evidence is sketchy at best and :blah: :blah: :blah: :blah: :blah: I'll stop boring you now and get back to spiders.....


I also found that interesting. I love to learn, and I really don't care about what the subject is. I actually think that's why I got into Ts to begin with


----------



## kris74

samhack said:


> I also found that interesting. I love to learn, and I really don't care about what the subject is. I actually think that's why I got into Ts to begin with


Pity I never had the same attitude when I was at school neh...?!

I got in to t's through my mate catching spiders and getting them stoned and feeding them moths. Never really agreed with him getting them stoned as that behaviour gets up my nose however we got hold of a little Collins book on spiders and it went from there. The same kid was at mine after not seeing him for years and years and when I showed him the tarantulas he was a total pansy haha, told him to man up and get his hand it there for some spider revenge  He refused and I haven't seen him since!


----------



## Bagger293

I had a friend who was a bit like that too! I bet he'd be the same these days :lol:

I know I don't have a spider at all yet bu I think it was moving out to the country that got me into them, the house is just *full* of spiders! You can barely move for spiders.


----------



## kris74

Bagger293 said:


> I had a friend who was a bit like that too! I bet he'd be the same these days :lol:


yeah, probably is. We should track these people down and rub urticating hair into their banana hammocks, see how they like unnatural discomfort!


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> yeah, probably is. We should track these people down and rub urticating hair into their banana hammocks, see how they like unnatural discomfort!


Remind me to never get on your bad side :lol:


----------



## samhack

kris74 said:


> Pity I never had the same attitude when I was at school neh...?!
> 
> I got in to t's through my mate catching spiders and getting them stoned and feeding them moths. Never really agreed with him getting them stoned as that behaviour gets up my nose however we got hold of a little Collins book on spiders and it went from there. The same kid was at mine after not seeing him for years and years and when I showed him the tarantulas he was a total pansy haha, told him to man up and get his hand it there for some spider revenge  He refused and I haven't seen him since!


Brilliant. I had a very different attitude at school, and would love to try it all again. My mate had a blondi which I was terrified of. I got Ts to get over my fear and accidentally got hooked lol. It was very strange the moment I realised I no longer had any fear and that came from learning. 

Looking back on it I realise my friend had very little knowledge of care for his T, but you don't realise that at the time.


----------



## Bagger293

Well I still speak to the guy who used to do that a lot. He was one of my best friends when I was a teenager and even though I tell everyone what a great guy he is, all the best stories about him paint him in a very unflattering light! :roll2:


----------



## samhack

kris74 said:


> yeah, probably is. We should track these people down and rub urticating hair into their banana hammocks, see how they like unnatural discomfort!


Fancy making some itching powder from old moults? Been meaning to do something my my L.parahybana moults. If we all chip in we could make enough to repay them 10 fold lol


----------



## selina20

Hi guys hows u?


----------



## snowgoose

selina20 said:


> Hi guys hows u?


Good god, do people not knock these days :O


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> Good god, do people not knock these days :O


Well last time someone knocked for me they knocked me right up lol. Naughty milk man.


----------



## vivalabam

I just found a fang in with my King Baboon, that's never a good sign. :lol2:

I knew she lost one, I found it for her.


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I just found a fang in with my King Baboon, that's never a good sign. :lol2:
> 
> I knew she lost one, I found it for her.


That's erm... yeah


----------



## kris74

vivalabam said:


> I just found a fang in with my King Baboon, that's never a good sign. :lol2:
> 
> I knew she lost one, I found it for her.


Did you put it under her pillow?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> That's erm... yeah


It's not my fault she lost a fang, the guy that had her before me said she lost it, he said in a moult but it looks literally ripped off, I personally believe she lost it by putting her fangs through the mesh. Either way I found it for her now... As well as a foot.  



kris74 said:


> Did you put it under her pillow?


I'd have to stick my hand down her burrow, I think I'll just leave her the 50p.


----------



## kris74

vivalabam said:


> I'd have to stick my hand down her burrow, I think I'll just leave her the 50p.


50p? Ye massive tightwad......!


----------



## vivalabam

kris74 said:


> 50p? Ye massive tightwad......!


Hey I'm a poor student! She should be grateful I only ever used to get 50p!


----------



## kris74

vivalabam said:


> Hey I'm a poor student! She should be grateful I only ever used to get 50p!


50p? Luxury...... we were so poor my dad used to knock our teeth out with the free toffee hammers you got with sweets at xmas just so he could nick the cash from under our toothless heads to buy 8 cans of Ace. When I say pillows, I really mean rolled up bits of soggy news papers taken from the bins out side the chippy......... Some people just don't know they're born 

YouTube - ‪Original 4 Yorkshiremen Sketch‬‏


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I just found a fang in with my King Baboon, that's never a good sign. :lol2:
> 
> I knew she lost one, I found it for her.


:hmm:

are they totally hollow ? or pretty solid ?


----------



## kris74

They're hollow mate. I used one to keep open a piercing years ago much to the disgust of a couple of lasses I worked with, i thought it was a pretty novel idea at the time....



Biggys said:


> :hmm:
> are they totally hollow ? or pretty solid ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :hmm:
> 
> are they totally hollow ? or pretty solid ?


Hollow. :no1: Otherwise how would the venom come out? :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> They're hollow mate. I used one to keep open a piercing years ago much to the disgust of a couple of lasses I worked with, i thought it was a pretty novel idea at the time....


That's awesome :2thumb:



vivalabam said:


> Hollow. :no1: Otherwise how would the venom come out? :gasp:


I meant like hollow as a horm would be, or hollow with a channel, I was goingt o say the same as kris did :lol2:

or make a little necklace out of it ^.^


----------



## JurassicParking

Off to see Dylan Moran tonight. Oh yah!


----------



## kris74

JurassicParking said:


> Off to see Dylan Moran tonight. Oh yah!


Dylan Moran is pretty funny, you'll enjoy it


----------



## samhack

Damn hate being bored at work. Clock watching is bad for sanity...


----------



## Paul c 1

samhack said:


> Damn hate being bored at work. Clock watching is bad for sanity...


Get some work done then!


----------



## samhack

Paul c 1 said:


> Get some work done then!


I would love to but being sat behind the counter in a dead bookies doesn't leave you much to do lol


----------



## kris74

samhack said:


> Damn hate being bored at work. Clock watching is bad for sanity...


Work is bad for sanity, I'm on my holidays but back on Saturday so although I'd like to give you a hard time about being at home looking at my 3 new tarantulas and thinking of going to buy some beer before the shop shuts, I think having to go back to work sort of detracts from all of that neh?!!

Chin up, what time do you finish?


----------



## vivalabam

I'm sat bored waiting for the OH to finish feeding the mantids. :lol2: I could do something, but I can't be bothered to move. :blush:


----------



## kris74

I used to live in Southampton. Lived in Sholing, Portswood and the Bittern Triangle. Also lived on Merryoak road I think but I'd have to ask my brother as it was him and his fat ginger ex missus I stayed with at the time. What part you from you from dude?


----------



## Biggys

samhack said:


> I would love to but being sat behind the counter in a dead bookies doesn't leave you much to do lol


There is lots you can do :lol2:

Poke a midget.
Make flicker books out of post-it wadds
Wind up the chavs betting on stuff 
Spray the bog roll in the loo's with ralgex


See lots of fun stuff :lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> There is lots you can do :lol2:
> 
> Poke a midget.
> Make flicker books out of post-it wadds
> Wind up the chavs betting on stuff
> Spray the bog roll in the loo's with ralgex
> 
> 
> See lots of fun stuff :lol2:
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


better still, put urticating hair on the bog roll, thats the one to do when they sack you for using the internet during company time


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> better still, put urticating hair on the bog roll, thats the one to do when they sack you for using the internet during company time


You didn't :gasp:.......You did ?.....Legend :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> You didn't :gasp:.......You did ?.....Legend :lol2:


Nah man but now you mention it.......! I haven't been sacked for using internet yet but we are being monitored now so no more antique swords or bull whip websites, it's not conductive to business needs apparently.


----------



## vivalabam

Funniest quote of the day. 

My boyfriend, trying to grab a cricket and keeps failing. 

"What the hell is going on, do these have eyes or something" 

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Nah man but now you mention it.......! I haven't been sacked for using internet yet but we are being monitored now so no more antique swords or bull whip websites, it's not conductive to business needs apparently.


I can't see how it isn't conductive :devil:

Stupid bosses :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Funniest quote of the day.
> 
> My boyfriend, trying to grab a cricket and keeps failing.
> 
> "What the hell is going on, do these have eyes or something"
> 
> :lol2:


:rotfl:


----------



## samhack

kris74 said:


> Work is bad for sanity, I'm on my holidays but back on Saturday so although I'd like to give you a hard time about being at home looking at my 3 new tarantulas and thinking of going to buy some beer before the shop shuts, I think having to go back to work sort of detracts from all of that neh?!!
> 
> Chin up, what time do you finish?


Finish at 10, home by 11 and out the door by 7 to do it all again. Its not all bad though, just a shame that I'm not into gambling.


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> I can't see how it isn't conductive :devil:
> 
> Stupid bosses :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


That was my argument, if I didn't get to release some steam by making a noise with the new stock whip I was showing someone at the time then my work would suffer.....Ironically the stock whip in question is so different at cracking than my bull whips I've hardly had any noise out of it. That and the fact it's too expensive to use outside anyway so it hangs up until I can get it indoors somewhere  The big bull whip goes off like a shot gun though, very loud, I love it....


----------



## samhack

kris74 said:


> I used to live in Southampton. Lived in Sholing, Portswood and the Bittern Triangle. Also lived on Merryoak road I think but I'd have to ask my brother as it was him and his fat ginger ex missus I stayed with at the time. What part you from you from dude?


Sholing originally. Then did brighton. Then back to Southampton. Since then I've done st Marys, Shirley, northam, sholing and now west end.

Need to find more T people down south.

Top idea on the urticating bristles. Maybe I'll get some tissues and mix them in.


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> That was my argument, if I didn't get to release some steam by making a noise with the new stock whip I was showing someone at the time then my work would suffer.....Ironically the stock whip in question is so different at cracking than my bull whips I've hardly had any noise out of it. That and the fact it's too expensive to use outside anyway so it hangs up until I can get it indoors somewhere  *The big bull whip goes off like a shot gun though, very loud, I love it....*


Nice :gasp:

I would end up catching my face with it :blush:


----------



## garlicpickle

samhack said:


> Sholing originally. Then did brighton. Then back to Southampton. Since then I've done st Marys, Shirley, northam, sholing and now west end.
> 
> Need to find more T people down south.
> 
> Top idea on the urticating bristles. Maybe I'll get some tissues and mix them in.


I'm just down the road from you in Fareham


----------



## samhack

garlicpickle said:


> I'm just down the road from you in Fareham


Awesome. We should find more people and have pub T meets


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Nice :gasp:
> 
> I would end up catching my face with it :blush:


Not if you don't pull back, made that mistake and more with my 1st whip. Even managed to crack one on the top of my ear, drew blood and gave me tinnitus for a day....Wasn't nice.

It's all in the throw, all forwards and if you want 2 cracks then bring 'er round a bit. Have a look on youtube for Adam Winrich, does stuff you never thought possible with a whip...

Here's a good one of him at practice, fantastic stuff.....

YouTube - ‪Bullwhip Cracking: single whip free-style‬‏


----------



## samhack

Biggys said:


> I can't see how it isn't conductive :devil:
> 
> Stupid bosses :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


At least you had proper internet. I'm stuck with the glory of unreliable mobile internet at work. On the plus side they can't monitor it


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Not if you don't pull back, made that mistake and more with my 1st whip. Even managed to crack one on the top of my ear, drew blood and gave me tinnitus for a day....Wasn't nice.
> 
> It's all in the throw, all forwards and if you want 2 cracks then bring 'er round a bit. Have a look on youtube for Adam Winrich, does stuff you never thought possible with a whip...
> 
> Here's a good one of him at practice, fantastic stuff.....
> 
> YouTube - ‪Bullwhip Cracking: single whip free-style‬‏


 
OUCH :gasp:

I'll have a look, thanks for the link dude : victory:

That was actually mad, I will Die if I attempt that :lol2:


----------



## kris74

samhack said:


> At least you had proper internet. I'm stuck with the glory of unreliable mobile internet at work. On the plus side they can't monitor it


That's the spirit


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> OUCH :gasp:
> 
> I'll have a look, thanks for the link dude : victory:
> 
> That was actually mad, I will Die if I attempt that :lol2:


I've tried most of it. Ended up with huge welts all up my arm. Showing off one day at The Angel of The North trying 2 whips at the same time..... It was at that point in my life I realised my left side is good for nothing other than scratching my erse. I'd just had a matching pair of 5 ft bullwhips made as well. I stick to the one handed routine now like..... Not very well though


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> I've tried most of it. Ended up with huge welts all up my arm. Showing off one day at The Angel of The North trying 2 whips at the same time..... It was at that point in my life I realised my left side is good for nothing other than scratching my erse. I'd just had a matching pair of 5 ft bullwhips made as well. I stick to the one handed routine now like..... Not very well though


 
You are like the craziest person ever :lol2:


----------



## samhack

I've only ever hurt myself while trying to use a whip. Trying being the main word there. Did some fire poi for a bit until the cops told me that the Southampton football ground at the dead of night was probably not the best place to practice.


----------



## kris74

samhack said:


> I've only ever hurt myself while trying to use a whip. Trying being the main word there. Did some fire poi for a bit until the cops told me that the Southampton football ground at the dead of night was probably not the best place to practice.


Ha ha, nice, Was that in the dell or St marys?


----------



## samhack

kris74 said:


> Ha ha, nice, Was that in the dell or St marys?


St marys right next to the gas works :/


----------



## kris74

I like poi. You can do a similar thing with 2 whips and if you're lucky you can get them cracking as well. Not tried poi yet but would be up for the challenge. Might have to get a hard hat though.....


----------



## kris74

samhack said:


> St marys right next to the gas works :/


I put a post up earlier about living down there, Lived in Portswood and sholing and at the Bittern triangle....Also Merryoak, not the greatest estate in the city but it was ok! What part you from?

just realised you were doing fire poi next to a gas works.....ha, always the way forwards in my book, not! Can understand their haste in moving you on


----------



## snowgoose

Haha, I've got a set of poi, I just haven't had the balls to set them alight yet :lol:


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> Haha, I've got a set of poi, I just haven't had the balls to set them alight yet :lol:


You have balls :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

selina20 said:


> You have balls :whistling2:


yes I do indeed 

OK, lets say I haven't got drunk enough recently lol


----------



## Biggys

I want to get a set of Chinese Butterfly swords, and get good using them, looks really impressive when you see professionals do it :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> yes I do indeed
> 
> OK, lets say I haven't got drunk enough recently lol


Lol that wont end up well. I know someone that used to do poi and unicycle at the same time. That was until they were drunk and tried it lol


----------



## snowgoose

selina20 said:


> Lol that wont end up well. I know someone that used to do poi and unicycle at the same time. That was until they were drunk and tried it lol


Well I will be standing on my feet ( hopefully ) lol


----------



## samhack

kris74 said:


> I put a post up earlier about living down there, Lived in Portswood and sholing and at the Bittern triangle....Also Merryoak, not the greatest estate in the city but it was ok! What part you from?
> 
> just realised you were doing fire poi next to a gas works.....ha, always the way forwards in my book, not! Can understand their haste in moving you on


Oh I totally can, but it left me nowhere left to practice (I lived opposite)

I'm near west end now, chartwell green to be exact but no one seems to know where that is


----------



## Biggys

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL the Like count is on 69 :lol2:



I'm such a child :blush:


----------



## samhack

kris74 said:


> I like poi. You can do a similar thing with 2 whips and if you're lucky you can get them cracking as well. Not tried poi yet but would be up for the challenge. Might have to get a hard hat though.....


Get yourself a cup too........I wish I had....


----------



## samhack

snowgoose said:


> yes I do indeed
> 
> OK, lets say I haven't got drunk enough recently lol


Just go for it fella, just remember that kevlar fire poi really hurt when you get it wrong and swing two flaming heavy balls into your testicals.......


----------



## kris74

samhack said:


> , chartwell green



Never heard of it....


----------



## samhack

kris74 said:


> Never heard of it....


............


----------



## Biggys

Right Guys I'm off to bed,


Night : victory:


----------



## selina20

samhack said:


> Oh I totally can, but it left me nowhere left to practice (I lived opposite)
> 
> I'm near west end now, chartwell green to be exact but no one seems to know where that is


You live not far from me really. Im on the outskirts of pompey lol


----------



## samhack

selina20 said:


> You live not far from me really. Im on the outskirts of pompey lol


I remember you saying before, was it Gosport your in?


----------



## samhack

Biggys said:


> Right Guys I'm off to bed,
> 
> 
> Night : victory:


Part timer lol


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Right Guys I'm off to bed,
> 
> 
> Night : victory:


Later :2thumb:


----------



## kris74

selina20 said:


> You live not far from me really. Im on the outskirts of pompey lol


I always preferred Pompey to Southampton as they don't play in red and white. It's a crap reason for prejudice but red and white stripes really make me sick ! And the fact Matt LeTissier scored all his best goals against us, damn....


----------



## selina20

samhack said:


> I remember you saying before, was it Gosport your in?


Nope i live opposite the ferry port just before u get on the motorway.


----------



## kris74

I've now went 5 months without buying protection for my PC by fliting between AVG and Avira. If you download the free editions it gives you the option to get full protection for 30 days, once it's up I go to the other one for another month. Is anyone else as cheap as I am?


----------



## selina20

kris74 said:


> I've now went 5 months without buying protection for my PC by fliting between AVG and Avira. If you download the free editions it gives you the option to get full protection for 30 days, once it's up I go to the other one for another month. Is anyone else as cheap as I am?


I duno cos my other half does all that stuff. Pcs confuse the hell out of me lol


----------



## garlicpickle

I just use Avira (the free one) AVG seemed really resource hungry. I also use Spyware Blaster.


----------



## Moosey

I'm so sweaty.

Hi everyone!


----------



## kris74

MissMoose said:


> I'm so sweaty.
> 
> Hi everyone!


Cor, I think I'm in love...... :mf_dribble:


----------



## kris74

garlicpickle said:


> I just use Avira (the free one) AVG seemed really resource hungry. I also use Spyware Blaster.


I used to use just the free ones but realised I could get complete protection all in one by being extremely tight, I just like something for nowt seeing as everywhere you turn there's always some git looking for a slice of your pie 



selina20 said:


> I duno cos my other half does all that stuff. Pcs confuse the hell out of me lol


I have a diploma ha. Still clueless on anything that involves more than a click!


----------



## Moosey

kris74 said:


> Cor, I think I'm in love...... :mf_dribble:


Not in a sexy way 

more in a smelly, i need a bath kinda way :flrt:


----------



## selina20

MissMoose said:


> Not in a sexy way
> 
> more in a smelly, i need a bath kinda way :flrt:


 
Your a smelly moose tonight :O


----------



## kris74

MissMoose said:


> Not in a sexy way
> 
> more in a smelly, i need a bath kinda way :flrt:


Still tho....... :mf_dribble:

:whistling2:


----------



## Stelios

garlicpickle said:


> I just use Avira (the free one) AVG seemed really resource hungry. I also use Spyware Blaster.


Spyware Blaster and Spybot Search And Destroy are a must even on a PC with full antivirus. Very good programs and free to boot.


----------



## Moosey

selina20 said:


> Your a smelly moose tonight :O


I've been running around lots


kris74 said:


> Still tho....... :mf_dribble:
> 
> :whistling2:


you're weird...


----------



## kris74

MissMoose said:


> you're weird...


..... Absolutely


----------



## selina20

kris74 said:


> ..... Absolutely


Do you ever leave the forum lol


----------



## kris74

selina20 said:


> Do you ever leave the forum lol


I stay logged in to most of the forums I'm on! I'm on me holidays at the min so getting some internet time in while the weather's totally gash up here :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## selina20

kris74 said:


> I stay logged in to most of the forums I'm on! I'm on me holidays at the min so getting some internet time in while the weather's totally gash up here :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hahahaha i only get the pc when my daughters asleep and someone is entertaining my son lol


----------



## kris74

selina20 said:


> Hahahaha i only get the pc when my daughters asleep and someone is entertaining my son lol


I have the advantage of no kids, never was responsible enough for parenting plus I just don't like them. Bit of a sickener considering I literally live next door to a primary school and nursery. It does give me immense pleasure to see my cat nipping in to their wildlife garden and pooing in the raised flower beds though. He's a good cat and doesn't like kids either, like father like...cat :bash:


----------



## selina20

kris74 said:


> I have the advantage of no kids, never was responsible enough for parenting plus I just don't like them. Bit of a sickener considering I literally live next door to a primary school and nursery. It does give me immense pleasure to see my cat nipping in to their wildlife garden and pooing in the raised flower beds though. He's a good cat and doesn't like kids either, like father like...cat :bash:


Lmao you can never take the pussy from the man lol


----------



## vivalabam

kris74 said:


> I have the advantage of no kids, never was responsible enough for parenting plus I just don't like them. Bit of a sickener considering I literally live next door to a primary school and nursery. It does give me immense pleasure to see my cat nipping in to their wildlife garden and pooing in the raised flower beds though. He's a good cat and doesn't like kids either, like father like...cat :bash:


LOL! Give it a few years you'll have about 10 cats. You know, the old lady and her cats, in this sense it's the old man and his cats. :lol2:


----------



## samhack

kris74 said:


> I have the advantage of no kids, never was responsible enough for parenting plus I just don't like them. Bit of a sickener considering I literally live next door to a primary school and nursery. It does give me immense pleasure to see my cat nipping in to their wildlife garden and pooing in the raised flower beds though. He's a good cat and doesn't like kids either, like father like...cat :bash:


Kids annoy me, and I wish my cat would be as good as yours. Mine poo's in my garden. It watches me while its doing it and I swear I can see it smirk. Its a well known fact that's she's none too fond of people. But that's ok as I'm not too fond of her.


----------



## Moosey

kris74 said:


> ..... Absolutely


I like weird.


----------



## 8and6

kris74 said:


> I've now went 5 months without buying protection for my PC by fliting between AVG and Avira. If you download the free editions it gives you the option to get full protection for 30 days, once it's up I go to the other one for another month. Is anyone else as cheap as I am?


yup, lol
Eset Smart Security(*coughs* the never ending version!), i used to use nod32 until i went to a 64 bit OS
Ccleaner
Superantispyware

not paid for anti virus since.....uhm.....ever :lol2:


----------



## Stelios

+ 1 for Ccleaner.


----------



## kris74

Stelios said:


> + 1 for Ccleaner.



Yer, I used an AVG tune up download a few weeks ago that does the same thing, couldn't believe the difference. Sometimes a complete install is a good idea as well, pain in the crack but cleans the system right out.



[email protected] said:


> yup, lol
> Eset Smart Security(*coughs* the never ending version!), i used to use nod32 until i went to a 64 bit OS
> Ccleaner
> Superantispyware
> 
> not paid for anti virus since.....uhm.....ever :lol2:


You're so tight, I like it :2thumb:

Gonna have a look some other spyware stuff now I have fast internet but before that...... I'm gonna get my Shogun 2 total war loaded up and installed and go to war for a few hours


----------



## kris74

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Give it a few years you'll have about 10 cats. You know, the old lady and her cats, in this sense it's the old man and his cats. :lol2:


Yup, and I'll do my damnedest to smell of wee and go stand in really long queues in really busy shops ha


----------



## Bagger293

I was just draining some excess water out of a plant pot and a wee spider ran out of the pot, onto my hand and up my arm inside my shirt sleeve! 

Very carefully took off my cardigan and my shirt. The spider had reached my collar by this point so I got it onto my hand and it ran up my arm again!! :roll2:


----------



## kris74

How do I post pictures from photobucket rather than just posting a link?


----------



## Hedgewitch

kris74 said:


> How do I post pictures from photobucket rather than just posting a link?


[i m g] image link goes here [/i m g]


----------



## Biggys

Picking up an SA/F B. emilia on tuesday :flrt:

And If I can get the money a SA/F B. smithi aswell :blush:


----------



## Mutley.100

kris74 said:


> How do I post pictures from photobucket rather than just posting a link?



Look at the pic you want so post , left click on the IMG code bar and you'll see it change to copied , then just paste the code where you want it .


----------



## Hedgewitch

Nice, though the only brachy I've got any real interest in is boehmi.


----------



## Biggys

Hedgewitch said:


> Nice, though the only brachy I've got any real interest in is *boehmi*.


 They are stunning :flrt:


----------



## kris74

Mutley.100 said:


> Look at the pic you want so post , left click on the IMG code bar and you'll see it change to copied , then just paste the code where you want it .


Sorted, cheers mate.


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Picking up an SA/F B. emilia on tuesday :flrt:
> 
> And If I can get the money a SA/F B. smithi aswell :blush:


Nice choices dude. I have a juvie Smithi, Used to have an Emilia but she died of old age. Both really nice looking spiders


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Nice choices dude. I have a juvie Smithi, Used to have an Emilia but she died of old age. Both really nice looking spiders


Thanks mate, aww thats a shame 

Yeah they are both stunning :flrt:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Thanks mate, aww thats a shame
> 
> Yeah they are both stunning :flrt:


She was pretty old mate, about 11 or 12, Just found her dead one day. She had a good run I reckon. My L.parahybana was about 13 or 14 when she died. Not so bad when it's a natural cause although it still hits you in the guts when you find them. 

Sure Elton John sung a song about it once


----------



## vivalabam

YouTube - ‪Lil Wayne - Lollipop ft. Static‬‏

Awesome song! 

Is anyone else alive out there...


----------



## Hedgewitch

Lil' Wayne? Really?

I gave it a try though, still no.

Now this is a song: YouTube - ‪Chase & Status - End Credits ft Plan B‬‏

I've basically had this on repeat for the last three days...


----------



## vivalabam

Hedgewitch said:


> Lil' Wayne? Really?
> 
> I gave it a try though, still no.
> 
> Now this is a song: YouTube - ‪Chase & Status - End Credits ft Plan B‬‏
> 
> I've basically had this on repeat for the last three days...


Haha I won't be adding you to a list for his new album then?  I've been listening to chica bomb on repeat for the last week, I won't post the video, it's a little... Offensive? Rude? Not quite sure the right word. :blush:

I'll give your song a go.  

I just lol'd to myself, I'm typing in the dark, when I typed song above I accidently typed d instead of s, that could have gone badly.


----------



## Hedgewitch

vivalabam said:


> Haha I won't be adding you to a list for his new album then?  I've been listening to chica bomb on repeat for the last week, I won't post the video, it's a little... Offensive? Rude? Not quite sure the right word. :blush:
> 
> I'll give your song a go.
> 
> I just lol'd to myself, I'm typing in the dark, when I typed song above I accidently typed d instead of s, that could have gone badly.


:lol2: That took me a while to work out 

Each to their own I suppose, I spent today listening to Ellie Goulding, Frightened Rabbit, a Danish electro-rock band called Nephew and Chase and Status... also some Katy Perry, as we all need a bit of rubbish for guilty pleasures.

Also, what do you actually study at Lancaster?


----------



## vivalabam

Hedgewitch said:


> :lol2: That took me a while to work out
> 
> Each to their own I suppose, I spent today listening to Ellie Goulding, Frightened Rabbit, a Danish electro-rock band called Nephew and Chase and Status... also some Katy Perry, as we all need a bit of rubbish for guilty pleasures.
> 
> Also, what do you actually study at Lancaster?


Haha I'm listening to Enrique Inglesias at the moment, that's a guilty pleasure.  But he is with pitbull so I think I can get away with it! I tend to just listen to the same songs over and over till I get bored.  

Criminology, it's quite jolly. :flrt: Are you at uni?

Edit: Just looked at your location, blonde moment. What do you study?


----------



## Hedgewitch

vivalabam said:


> Haha I'm listening to Enrique Inglesias at the moment, that's a guilty pleasure.  But he is with pitbull so I think I can get away with it! I tend to just listen to the same songs over and over till I get bored.
> 
> Criminology, it's quite jolly. :flrt: Are you at uni?


I also tend to listen to songs over and over, until I'm sick of them, or more likely until I find a new song to obsess over... 4 consecutive play of End Credits right now :blush:

Criminology? That's an interesting one. I'd be lying if I said I fully understood what the course involves though. I assume studying crimes, patterns of crime, criminals etc. but I'm probably way off...

I am indeed at uni, I go to uni in Aberdeen, studying plant biology. My brother's doing natural sciences at Lancaster btw.


----------



## vivalabam

Hedgewitch said:


> I also tend to listen to songs over and over, until I'm sick of them, or more likely until I find a new song to obsess over... 4 consecutive play of End Credits right now :blush:
> 
> Criminology? That's an interesting one. I'd be lying if I said I fully understood what the course involves though. I assume studying crimes, patterns of crime, criminals etc. but I'm probably way off...
> 
> I am indeed at uni, I go to uni in Aberdeen, studying plant biology. My brother's doing natural sciences at Lancaster btw.


Yeah same here. :lol2: I'm just flicking through random ones at the moment, like the no 1 now, it's a load of poop, yet oddly quite good. 

Yeah pretty much spot on.  Prisons and police as well, theory, drugs, alcohol, kids. Pretty much everything crime related really, exams permitting I'll be in my final year in October, scary stuff I remember starting. :lol2: I know I messed one up so I won't be surprised if I have to retake. :whip:

Haha that's very random.  What do you plan on doing after that? Is he? Oh that's kool.  What does he think of it?


----------



## Stelios

I can't sleep, anybody else up, and why?:devil:


----------



## vivalabam

Stelios said:


> I can't sleep, anybody else up, and why?:devil:


Yes, because I woke up at 1pm and have done absolutely nothing all day. I won't be tired for another hour, even then I'll lay in bed for ages. :blush:


----------



## Hedgewitch

vivalabam said:


> Yeah same here. :lol2: I'm just flicking through random ones at the moment, like the no 1 now, it's a load of poop, yet oddly quite good.
> 
> Yeah pretty much spot on.  Prisons and police as well, theory, drugs, alcohol, kids. Pretty much everything crime related really, exams permitting I'll be in my final year in October, scary stuff I remember starting. :lol2: I know I messed one up so I won't be surprised if I have to retake. :whip:
> 
> Haha that's very random.  What do you plan on doing after that? Is he? Oh that's kool.  What does he think of it?



I start my final year in September, I've got a few resits first though... 

I'd like to go into research, though it'll depend on my grades. There's plenty of research to be done in plants, aside from anything, if all else fails there's always agricultural research.

He's only just finished first year, he seems to like the place, likes the people, dunno how much he likes the actual uni work though. I went to visit him a few weeks back, jesus, your uni is right out of the town (Aberdeen uni is within the city, in fact it's right in the old town and a 25 minute walk from the town centre). They had to get a taxi into town, to go to some place called Sugar I think it was. All I know is that it was a big club, and my brother got wasted and disappeared home early, leaving me with no one's number and just hanging out with his friends in a strange town, but it's cool, he told me about the bus back to campus... lol, jk; he totally didn't, I had no idea how to get back.


----------



## Stelios

vivalabam said:


> Yes, because I woke up at 1pm and have done absolutely nothing all day. I won't be tired for another hour, even then I'll lay in bed for ages. :blush:


Wow you lazy git:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Hedgewitch said:


> I start my final year in September, I've got a few resits first though...
> 
> I'd like to go into research, though it'll depend on my grades. There's plenty of research to be done in plants, aside from anything, if all else fails there's always agricultural research.
> 
> He's only just finished first year, he seems to like the place, likes the people, dunno how much he likes the actual uni work though. I went to visit him a few weeks back, jesus, your uni is right out of the town (Aberdeen uni is within the city, in fact it's right in the old town and a 25 minute walk from the town centre). They had to get a taxi into town, to go to some place called Sugar I think it was. All I know is that it was a big club, and my brother got wasted and disappeared home early, leaving me with no one's number and just hanging out with his friends in a strange town, but it's cool, he told me about the bus back to campus... lol, jk; he totally didn't, I had no idea how to get back.


Yeah I imagine plants being a very wide thing to get into, I still have no idea what I'm going to do after uni.  I've got pretty bad grades so far this year, I need a lot of extra help because I'm actually a bit thick. The ones that are useless I get around 50%, the good ones I get around 65%, either way they aren't good grades, I won't be able to do a masters or anything. 

It's weird, it's so varied between courses, I did Psychology 1st year and they didn't help us at all, they were like yeah go find everything yourself, in Criminology they give reading lists and kinda point us in the right direction. 

Yeah it is, I have to get a bus there every day as I'm in the middle of town.  It's a right mission, but there is already a uni in the middle of town, plus Lancaster uni is massive. Ah right yeah I know where you mean.  Haha that sounds fun for you.  The bus only runs till like 12 or 1 I think, not sure, I don't go out drinking. I did first year and the clubbing is just crap, because I live in Essex I have certain expectations when clubbing, Lancaster just doesn't match up.


----------



## vivalabam

Stelios said:


> Wow you lazy git:lol2:


Yeah, it's awesome isn't it?  I have something to do tomorrow, I need to go to B&Q, that's like a 10 minute walk...


----------



## Stelios

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, it's awesome isn't it?  I have something to do tomorrow, I need to go to B&Q, that's like a 10 minute walk...


Are you allowed in BnQ?


----------



## Hedgewitch

Stelios said:


> I can't sleep, anybody else up, and why?:devil:


My sleep cycle's been creeping, so I went to bed around 4am last night, couldn't get to sleep for a while and didn't get up till 2 today (I'm also lazy).

Also I decided to clean my bedroom today... didn't get really started till half 12 anyway, and it's not a task for the faint hearted. I've found out where all our side-plates went though. I also found a glass I've left so long that a spider (think it's _A. ferox_, a lace-weaver) has set up a nice wee home in it.



vivalabam said:


> Yeah I imagine plants being a very wide thing to get into, I still have no idea what I'm going to do after uni.  I've got pretty bad grades so far this year, I need a lot of extra help because I'm actually a bit thick. The ones that are useless I get around 50%, the good ones I get around 65%, either way they aren't good grades, I won't be able to do a masters or anything.
> 
> It's weird, it's so varied between courses, I did Psychology 1st year and they didn't help us at all, they were like yeah go find everything yourself, in Criminology they give reading lists and kinda point us in the right direction.
> 
> Yeah it is, I have to get a bus there every day as I'm in the middle of town.  It's a right mission, but there is already a uni in the middle of town, plus Lancaster uni is massive. Ah right yeah I know where you mean.  Haha that sounds fun for you.  The bus only runs till like 12 or 1 I think, not sure, I don't go out drinking. I did first year and the clubbing is just crap, because I live in Essex I have certain expectations when clubbing, Lancaster just doesn't match up.


I've been getting crap grades and fails because I don't do coursework... it's entirely my own fault. 

I don't even like clubbing, so I mostly drink in a little old man pub (actually a couple of them) in Aberdeen.


----------



## vivalabam

Stelios said:


> Are you allowed in BnQ?


Why wouldn't I be? :lol2:



Hedgewitch said:


> My sleep cycle's been creeping, so I went to bed around 4am last night, couldn't get to sleep for a while and didn't get up till 2 today (I'm also lazy).
> 
> Also I decided to clean my bedroom today... didn't get really started till half 12 anyway, and it's not a task for the faint hearted. I've found out where all our side-plates went though. I also found a glass I've left so long that a spider (think it's _A. ferox_, a lace-weaver) has set up a nice wee home in it.
> 
> 
> I've been getting crap grades and fails because I don't do coursework... it's entirely my own fault.
> 
> I don't even like clubbing, so I mostly drink in a little old man pub (actually a couple of them) in Aberdeen.


Same with mine, I blame the OH, my sleeping plan was fine... Ish until he took today off then he wanted to sleep all day so I had to. I apparently bash the keyboard and it wakes him up... 

I'm just useless, I never manage to do it right, no idea how.  I kinda just want it to be over now, I'm sick to death of being poor.


----------



## Hedgewitch

vivalabam said:


> Same with mine, I blame the OH, my sleeping plan was fine... Ish until he took today off then he wanted to sleep all day so I had to. I apparently bash the keyboard and it wakes him up...
> 
> I'm just useless, I never manage to do it right, no idea how.  I kinda just want it to be over now, I'm sick to death of being poor.


My sleeping is worse cos of the OH too, but for altogether more retarded reasons: I can't stick to anything approaching a normal sleep pattern, left to my own devices I become nocturnal. He tends to go to bed at a normal time, so if I'm not hanging around with his flatmate (who just doesn't have a sleeping pattern, he just sleeps as and when), I go to bed then. However he's away on a field course atm :roll: So as a result I've got nothing to orient my sleep-wake cycle around. It's not really dark till 12 and it's light again at 3 so sunlight's no use...


----------



## Stelios

You are a girl, isn't it illegal for girls to do DIY?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Hedgewitch

Stelios said:


> You are a girl, isn't it illegal for girls to do DIY?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh I thought you meant they just had standards :lol2:


----------



## Baldpoodle

*Evolution*

YouTube - ‪Miss USA Pageant 2011 Evolution Answers‬‏


----------



## Hedgewitch

Wtf? That wasn't even a "pft" noise, one of them actually... bibbled? their lips to make that noise.

Also, Miss New Something, right after Miss Alabama, just growled at the camera.


----------



## vivalabam

Hedgewitch said:


> My sleeping is worse cos of the OH too, but for altogether more retarded reasons: I can't stick to anything approaching a normal sleep pattern, left to my own devices I become nocturnal. He tends to go to bed at a normal time, so if I'm not hanging around with his flatmate (who just doesn't have a sleeping pattern, he just sleeps as and when), I go to bed then. However he's away on a field course atm :roll: So as a result I've got nothing to orient my sleep-wake cycle around. It's not really dark till 12 and it's light again at 3 so sunlight's no use...


Ah right fair enough.  Yeah I'm the same, I used to go to bed at 6am and get up around 5pm, that was a while ago though, I'm trying to to do that again. Bed at 2 up at 12 seems to be working ok at the moment, when I go home that's going to go to hell. No one is in all day until my mum gets home at 7, so I get bored, but I never do at night which is weird... 



Stelios said:


> You are a girl, isn't it illegal for girls to do DIY?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


DIY? Me? Funny.  No I need a plant for my frog tank, and B&Q is the only shop with plants in around here, even then it;s a pathetic selection. 



Hedgewitch said:


> Oh I thought you meant they just had standards :lol2:


:whip:


----------



## Hedgewitch

vivalabam said:


> Ah right fair enough.  Yeah I'm the same, I used to go to bed at 6am and get up around 5pm, that was a while ago though, I'm trying to to do that again. Bed at 2 up at 12 seems to be working ok at the moment, when I go home that's going to go to hell. No one is in all day until my mum gets home at 7, so I get bored, but I never do at night which is weird...
> 
> 
> 
> DIY? Me? Funny.  No I need a plant for my frog tank, and B&Q is the only shop with plants in around here, even then it;s a pathetic selection.
> 
> 
> 
> :whip:


My mum gets up at 6 most mornings, and she's a naturally early riser. It makes her insufferable on the weekends... 9am is lie in for her, 10am at the latest. And it's completely unacceptable to get up at 11 :?

In first year because Scottish uni's do a foundation year and I did A-levels (not good enough grades to skip it) and living in halls (catered) I went to bed often around 7am and got up at 4, cos dinner was served at 5... sometimes I got up at 2 for a 3pm lab :blush:

Also, check out Sainsbury's and Morrison's, I picked up a really nice large bromeliad (about a foot tall) in Morrison's the other day (like a yellow species of _Guzmania_) for under a fiver. More than I'd normally spend but it'd been taunting me every time I went in over the last week. I've noticed that the Sainsbury's here in Aberdeen tends to reduce plants after a while... I picked up two _Phalaenopsis_ orchids on separate occasions, one for £2 and one for 99p, down from £12 each.


----------



## Biggys

Just had My Mouse spider egg sac hatch, there are lots of the little buggers, they are all about 3mm long :flrt:


Now for the fun of re housing them :shock:


----------



## vivalabam

Hedgewitch said:


> My mum gets up at 6 most mornings, and she's a naturally early riser. It makes her insufferable on the weekends... 9am is lie in for her, 10am at the latest. And it's completely unacceptable to get up at 11 :?
> 
> In first year because Scottish uni's do a foundation year and I did A-levels (not good enough grades to skip it) and living in halls (catered) I went to bed often around 7am and got up at 4, cos dinner was served at 5... sometimes I got up at 2 for a 3pm lab :blush:
> 
> Also, check out Sainsbury's and Morrison's, I picked up a really nice large bromeliad (about a foot tall) in Morrison's the other day (like a yellow species of _Guzmania_) for under a fiver. More than I'd normally spend but it'd been taunting me every time I went in over the last week. I've noticed that the Sainsbury's here in Aberdeen tends to reduce plants after a while... I picked up two _Phalaenopsis_ orchids on separate occasions, one for £2 and one for 99p, down from £12 each.


Same with my mum, I always thought that was weird... Weekends are meant to be for laying in bed most of the day.  

Haha that's awesome.  Last year I had a load of 9am lectures, I stopped going to them after a while, it meant getting up at 7, and that's just mental... Hopefully I don't have any next year, I won't be impressed, I had a 10am this year, I honestly fell asleep in every single lecture.

Ah right, I'll go have a look, I'm in need of some kind of fern, there's loads of garden centres back home, there's like none here.  That's pretty good, the OH wants an orchid to go in with his mantis, they are always so expensive though. >_<


----------



## Colosseum

I'm back, so brown and so god damn sexy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stelios

Colosseum said:


> I'm back, so brown and so god damn sexy!!!!!!!!!


I thought there was a funny smell:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JurassicParking

Mmm, margaritas


----------



## Moosey

JurassicParking said:


> Mmm, margaritas


jealous


----------



## kris74

Why are alcoholics the most selfish bunch of tosspots in existence? Self pitying arses who think they're the only ones in the world with issues, I hate them, especially this tit next door to me, she has 1 minute to turn her crap 80s cd down or I'm round there grrrr


----------



## Moosey

kris74 said:


> Why are alcoholics the most selfish bunch of tosspots in existence? Self pitying arses who think they're the only ones in the world with issues, I hate them, especially this tit next door to me, she has 1 minute to turn her crap 80s cd down or I'm round there grrrr


My Mum's an aldoholic, and she's satan. So I agree (hence being teetotal)

Also:

No longer jealous


----------



## kris74

MissMoose said:


> My Mum's an aldoholic, and she's satan. So I agree (hence being teetotal)
> 
> Also:
> 
> No longer jealous
> image


Fair comment like!

Also:

No longer jealous of what?


----------



## Moosey

kris74 said:


> Fair comment like!
> 
> Also:
> 
> No longer jealous of what?


someones margheritas :flrt:


----------



## JurassicParking

My drinks are nearly gone. But I do spy Morgans Spiced.


----------



## kris74

MissMoose said:


> someones margheritas :flrt:


Ah reet, nor would I be, they look like lasses drinks to me......I prefer a zombie personally. Or were you talking about the pizza variety?


----------



## Moosey

kris74 said:


> Ah reet, nor would I be, they look like lasses drinks to me......I prefer a zombie personally. Or were you talking about the pizza variety?


Drinks variety. I dont miss being drunk, but i sure do miss the taste of the drinks it comes in


----------



## JurassicParking

kris74 said:


> Ah reet, nor would I be, they look like lasses drinks to me......I prefer a zombie personally. Or were you talking about the pizza variety?


Zombies are immense.


----------



## vivalabam

kris74 said:


> Why are alcoholics the most selfish bunch of tosspots in existence? Self pitying arses who think they're the only ones in the world with issues, I hate them, especially this tit next door to me, she has 1 minute to turn her crap 80s cd down or I'm round there grrrr


My dads an alcoholic, I agree they are a waste of space.


----------



## kris74

MissMoose said:


> Drinks variety. I dont miss being drunk, but i sure do miss the taste of the drinks it comes in


Aye, I like a drink but tend not to get wasted, always been about erm, green issues for me like......Still, nowt like sinking a cheeky bottle of the Black Bush now and then with a few mates and some Nick Cave and Neil Young rocking one out :2thumb:


----------



## kris74

JurassicParking said:


> Zombies are immense.


zombies are so called for a very good reason, I've had a few messy ones on the zombs haha


----------



## JurassicParking

kris74 said:


> Aye, I like a drink but tend not to get wasted, always been about erm, green issues for me like......Still, nowt like sinking a cheeky bottle of the Black Bush now and then with a few mates and some Nick Cave and Neil Young rocking one out :2thumb:


Major props for Nick Cave.

I'm the only person I know of (out of the interwebs) that listens to him. He is a god.


----------



## Moosey

kris74 said:


> Aye, I like a drink but tend not to get wasted, always been about erm, green issues for me like......Still, nowt like sinking a cheeky bottle of the Black Bush now and then with a few mates and some Nick Cave and Neil Young rocking one out :2thumb:


So glad you said that. I'm so high, I thought you'd judge me :flrt:


----------



## JurassicParking

mmm The Fall of Troy. Some rad tunes.


----------



## Hedgewitch

MissMoose said:


> So glad you said that. I'm so high, I thought you'd judge me :flrt:


Don't worry Moose, I'm here to judge you 

Also, Nick Cave, not a major fan, but I ****ing love Bring it On. The video cracks me up each and every time. :lol2:


----------



## kris74

MissMoose said:


> So glad you said that. I'm so high, I thought you'd judge me :flrt:


Ha ha, Not at all Moose, you have no idea of the crap thats gone thru my system over the years. I would've been classed as hazardous waste at one time I reckon..... Got to live your life how you see fit and if that means getting baked and cooing at inverts then count me in :whistling2:


----------



## kris74

Hedgewitch said:


> Don't worry Moose, I'm here to judge you
> 
> Also, Nick Cave, not a major fan, but I ****ing love Bring it On. The video cracks me up each and every time. :lol2:


Nick's a legend, should probably be dead to be honest but he's still here.... Have you heard no pussy blues? Modern classic ha


----------



## Moosey

Hedgewitch said:


> Don't worry Moose, I'm here to judge you
> 
> Also, Nick Cave, not a major fan, but I ****ing love Bring it On. The video cracks me up each and every time. :lol2:


As you should be :flrt:


kris74 said:


> Ha ha, Not at all Moose, you have no idea of the crap thats gone thru my system over the years. I would've been classed as hazardous waste at one time I reckon..... Got to live your life how you see fit and if that means getting baked and cooing at inverts then count me in :whistling2:


Awesome.


----------



## Hedgewitch

kris74 said:


> Nick's a legend, should probably be dead to be honest but he's still here.... Have you heard no pussy blues? Modern classic ha


I've heard it now, I like it.


And of course Moose my dear, my role in life is to judge all within my sight.

Btw, Matt and Jake are bad people and tried to bully me into telling them your name.


----------



## Moosey

Hedgewitch said:


> I've heard it now, I like it.
> 
> 
> And of course Moose my dear, my role in life is to judge all within my sight.
> 
> Btw, Matt and Jake are bad people and tried to bully me into telling them your name.


If i ever meet them, i'll stab them in the kneecaps


----------



## snowgoose

Hedgewitch said:


> I've heard it now, I like it.
> 
> 
> And of course Moose my dear, my role in life is to judge all within my sight.
> 
> Btw, Matt and Jake are bad people and tried to bully me into telling them your name.


:O

I cannot even believe you would say such a thing Toby, It was all Matt :lol:


----------



## Hedgewitch

snowgoose said:


> :O
> 
> I cannot even believe you would say such a thing Toby, It was all Matt :lol:


Pretty sure I went over the whole "what happens to children who lie" thing with Matt at the time.


----------



## snowgoose

Hedgewitch said:


> Pretty sure I went over the whole "what happens to children who lie" thing with Matt at the time.


I think I vaguely remember something, but am not worried about re-calling it correctly so erm children who lie get candy


----------



## vivalabam

Anyone know how fast blue lizard reptiles are at dispatching equipment? I'd have thought they would have sent it today but I've not got an email...


----------



## snowgoose

no 

What have you ordered?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> no
> 
> What have you ordered?


Thermostat, thermometer and a few vitamins, very exciting stuff.  I'm quite irritated though, I need to get them as soon as possible and the site looked promising. >_>


----------



## snowgoose

Well hopefully they will be despatched tomorrow. I haven't personally used them before, all my items come from my supplier in Germany lol


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Well hopefully they will be despatched tomorrow. I haven't personally used them before, all my items come from my supplier in Germany lol


Yeah I've never brought a thermostat before, hopefully I can work it out.  I brought the cheapest one there, they are seriously expensive...


----------



## snowgoose

haha, yeah they aren't the cheapest of equipment.

Which did you go for? a Mat Stat?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> haha, yeah they aren't the cheapest of equipment.
> 
> Which did you go for? a Mat Stat?


Yeah, it's a tiny little plastic tub, so I have a tiny little heat mat.  It's a minni one up to 100 watts, I think the heat mat is like 4 watts. I'm just hoping it doesn't melt the tub.


----------



## snowgoose

Nah should be fine.

The stats are really easy to use, I'm sure even you will be able to figure it out :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Nah should be fine.
> 
> The stats are really easy to use, I'm sure even you will be able to figure it out :lol:


Well I wouldn't count on that! I hope they get their act together though, other wise I'll have nothing to put in the tank. :whip:


----------



## snowgoose

What's the tank for? That slimey frog your getting? :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> What's the tank for? That slimey frog your getting? :lol:


Yeah. :Na_Na_Na_Na: It's being held captive at the pet shop, if I put a deposit down I have to pick it up within a few days, I've no idea when this stuff is coming so I can't put a deposit down yet. :whip:


----------



## snowgoose

Meh, it's a frog, why worry? :lol:

Nah, hopefully it arrives soon.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Meh, it's a frog, why worry? :lol:
> 
> Nah, hopefully it arrives soon.


But it's sooo cute! :flrt:


----------



## Hedgewitch

Ew, horned frogs are boring though...


----------



## kris74

To answer Stelios' request from a deleted post.....

I was thrown off a works bus service because I had a cup of tea from Greggs. The thing has a sealed lid so it won't spill but this idiot wasn't having it. everyone on that bus usually has tea but this twonk was exercising his right to refuse with extreme prejudice today. I told him exactly what I thought he was to the delight of the bus but had to get off as I wasn't wasting a good cupa.

To add insult to injury, the next bus I got on which isn't ours but is the same company had a fat bloke eating a big sarny and another 2 people with even bigger cups of tea than me haha. The bloke was just being a spaz. What makes it worse is when I got to the place I change buses I ended up on the wrong one and got lost in some random estate full of red and white makems and I was late for work hence the bad language earlier. It was a bad start to the day bud....... I hate bus drivers.

And what makes it double worse is the fact our company paid go north east 3 million for that bus service. I'm gonna exercise the right to poke people in the eye for being shady in future..


----------



## Bagger293

Today;

I got an offer of a place at college =]

Took a car to many bits to see what was wrong with it - turned out to be three seperate things!! (none of which are sorted yet)

BMW sent me a letter asking me to buy a new 1 series - I won't be doing so.

The estate we rent our cottage from sent us a letter inviting us to attend their horse trials - I probably won't but the gf is getting exited (what is it with girls and horses?!)

Making a curry - almost done =]

Drinking beer - moving onto wine =]


----------



## Dee_Williams

sounds like a productive day. :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Today;
> 
> I got an offer of a place at college =]
> 
> Took a car to many bits to see what was wrong with it - turned out to be three seperate things!! (none of which are sorted yet)
> 
> BMW sent me a letter asking me to buy a new 1 series - I won't be doing so.
> 
> The estate we rent our cottage from sent us a letter inviting us to attend their horse trials - I probably won't but the gf is getting exited (what is it with girls and horses?!)
> 
> Making a curry - almost done =]
> 
> Drinking beer - moving onto wine =]


Sounds good, congrats about the college placement! :no1:

I have no idea about the horses, I don't get them myself, they are pretty scary. :blush:


----------



## Bagger293

Dee_Williams said:


> sounds like a productive day. :2thumb:


Haha! I'll say it was =] 

Could have been better though - damn car!



vivalabam said:


> Sounds good, congrats about the college placement! :no1:


Thank you! Applied to study countryside management - don't know why I didn't apply to do it years ago! sudden realisation that it was perfect for me!




vivalabam said:


> I have *neigh* idea about the horses


:roll2:



vivalabam said:


> I don't get them myself, they are pretty scary. :blush:


Agreed! My voice starts to go at the *mare* sight of one, I start to get a bit *hoarse*! :lol2:

sorry 'bout the puns, I couldn't resist!


----------



## Biggys

Horses are evil, they always try and bite me


----------



## Dee_Williams

maybe they try to bite you coz they are scared of you??!


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> maybe they try to bite you coz they are scared of you??!


They are huge and really strong, why would they be scared :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> They are huge and really strong, why would they be scared :lol2:


Because you're huge and very strong? Aren't you like 6 ft 5?!


----------



## Bagger293

Perhaps they think you're a carrot..


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Perhaps they think you're a carrot..


This actually made me lol, no idea why. :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293




----------



## Hedgewitch

Bagger293 said:


> Agreed! My voice starts to go at the *mare* sight of one, I start to get a bit *hoarse*! :lol2:
> 
> sorry 'bout the puns, I couldn't resist!


There is a circle of hell reserved for people who make puns that bad. :whip:

I kid I kid, it's more of an oval shape.

To be fair, I can't stand horses, nasty bitey, stampy, kicky things. My sister's always been an avid rider though.


----------



## Bagger293

Hedgewitch said:


> My sister's always been an avic rider though.


Now *that'd* be worth seeing!

:roll2:

And I dinny like horses either btw, they are all things mentioned already, big, stampy, moody, bitey, huffy, proud, skittish, stuck up, poncey, know-it-all, idiots!


----------



## Hedgewitch

Bagger293 said:


> Now *that'd* be worth seeing!
> 
> :roll2:
> 
> And I dinny like horses either btw, they are all things mentioned already, big, stampy, moody, bitey, huffy, proud, skittish, stuck up, poncey, know-it-all, idiots!


Now I see why my sister likes horses, they have so much in common.


----------



## vivalabam

Hedgewitch said:


> Now I see why my sister likes horses, they have so much in common.


LMAO! :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> They are huge and really strong, why would they be scared :lol2:


Because they are stupid..... I wanted to be a farrier but failed my interview at college, guy asks me if I'd ever shoe'd a horse....... Jokingly I replied "no but I once told a donkey to F*** off" I Don't quite think it was the answer he was looking for....


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Because you're huge and very strong? Aren't you like 6 ft 5?!


Yeah, but horses are frigging massive :lol2:



Bagger293 said:


> Perhaps they think you're a carrot..


LMFAO :lol:



kris74 said:


> Because they are stupid..... I wanted to be a farrier but failed my interview at college, guy asks me if I'd ever shoe'd a horse....... Jokingly I replied "no but I once told a donkey to F*** off" I Don't quite think it was the answer he was looking for....


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Fat orchid. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Fat orchid. :lol2:
> 
> image


 
Aww :lol2:


----------



## Baldpoodle

*potatoes*
*







*
potatoes news and articles


----------



## Hedgewitch

Baldpoodle said:


> *potatoes*
> *image*
> potatoes news and articles


Sorry Samwise, care to explain?


----------



## kris74

This video is worth watching if only for the bit at 1.02.....If cats had thumbs I reckon this is what they'd be at.

Actually, there is a lot of bad language in it so not really for posting :blush:

Link removed

It was funny though!


----------



## samhack

Strange question, has anyone had their phone IP address banned by the administrator before.......won't let me view the forum on my phone.....very upsetting.

Its all I have to do all day.....


----------



## kris74

samhack said:


> Strange question, has anyone had their phone IP address banned by the administrator before.......won't let me view the forum on my phone.....very upsetting.
> 
> Its all I have to do all day.....


When I was with Orange it wouldn't let me look on Sword Forum on my phone. Wanted me to register credit card details to prove I was over 18? So stupid really. Might be a forum thing, potential for dodgy content?


----------



## samhack

kris74 said:


> When I was with Orange it wouldn't let me look on Sword Forum on my phone. Wanted me to register credit card details to prove I was over 18? So stupid really. Might be a forum thing, potential for dodgy content?


I've registered my contract phone and its been fine until tonight. Its actually an RFUK message telling me its been banned.

Its very strange...


----------



## samhack

scrub that its now working.

I'm a very confused boy now.....


----------



## Stelios

kris74 said:


> When I was with Orange it wouldn't let me look on Sword Forum on my phone. Wanted me to register credit card details to prove I was over 18? So stupid really. Might be a forum thing, potential for dodgy content?


If you was using mobile internet to view the site, then you have to get in contact with your network provider to remove the 18+ restriction.


----------



## Bagger293

Technology eh?


----------



## vivalabam

samhack said:


> Strange question, has anyone had their phone IP address banned by the administrator before.......won't let me view the forum on my phone.....very upsetting.
> 
> Its all I have to do all day.....


I had some issues trying to get on the forum earlier, I was on my laptop.


----------



## kris74

Stelios said:


> If you was using mobile internet to view the site, then you have to get in contact with your network provider to remove the 18+ restriction.


Yeah, that was pretty much the crack. I'd had enough of them by then anyway and jumped ship to 3. Much better internet, get a decent signal on the phone as well which 3 can be a bit hit and miss with.


----------



## Stelios

kris74 said:


> Yeah, that was pretty much the crack. I'd had enough of them by then anyway and jumped ship to 3. Much better internet, get a decent signal on the phone as well which 3 can be a bit hit and miss with.


Don't all the carriers have that 18+ restriction?
You normally have to pay a couple of quid to get it removed, just tell them that you are really annoyed as why should it be on as they have your BOD.
Tell them that you wont be renewing your contract or even better ask how much it is to terminate your contract early and they will probably remove it for free.


----------



## Moosey

Selling my spiders and I want them back already


----------



## vivalabam

MissMoose said:


> Selling my spiders and I want them back already


Aww.


----------



## Moosey

vivalabam said:


> Aww.


Only got 2 left to go out and 2 FS. Sad Panda.


BUT!

It's for the best.

How are you miss bambam?


----------



## vivalabam

MissMoose said:


> Only got 2 left to go out and 2 FS. Sad Panda.
> 
> 
> BUT!
> 
> It's for the best.
> 
> How are you miss bambam?


Why did you have to sell them all? If you don't mind me asking. 

Yeah not bad, bored waiting for the OH to get home, watching trashy TV. :blush: You?


----------



## JurassicParking

Its pay day which means Ive bought a new tarantula


----------



## Hedgewitch

Aw Mooseface, bad times eh?



JurassicParking said:


> Its pay day which means Ive bought a new tarantula


What?

I caved the other day and bought a SA _A. minatrix_ off TSS... dunno the gender yet but I'm hoping female. Had a look at the underside, but y'know, ventral sexing.


----------



## Moosey

vivalabam said:


> Why did you have to sell them all? If you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Yeah not bad, bored waiting for the OH to get home, watching trashy TV. :blush: You?


I have to sell them because <thing> means I'm not really paying much attention to them, and it's not really fair on them. Boo.


JurassicParking said:


> Its pay day which means Ive bought a new tarantula


ooh, whatcha got? If it's a chile rose we are no longer friends.


----------



## JurassicParking

Hedgewitch said:


> What?


 


MissMoose said:


> ooh, whatcha got? If it's a chile rose we are no longer friends.


 
I got a juvie P. Rufilata


----------



## Moosey

Hedgewitch said:


> Aw Mooseface, bad times eh?
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> I caved the other day and bought a SA _A. minatrix_ off TSS... dunno the gender yet but I'm hoping female. Had a look at the underside, but y'know, ventral sexing.


Yeah Toby, part and parcel of being a mental people. Every now and then I seem to get torn between realities, and you tend to forget spiders when these things happen. Everything else prompts me to feed it, so things will be fine once T's are gone. Boy's way too arachnophobic to feed them when I forget so It's only fair on everyone.

How's you? Did you request female? Because if you did, he'll actively try and find you one <3


JurassicParking said:


> I got a juvie P. Rufilata


Sexy :blush:


----------



## JurassicParking

MissMoose said:


> Sexy :blush:


Must be this new haircut.


----------



## Moosey

JurassicParking said:


> Must be this new haircut.


Harr Harr.

I must admit, rufilata are one of my least favourite poecilotheria sp


----------



## Hedgewitch

JurassicParking said:


> I got a juvie P. Rufilata


A fine choice sir. :2thumb:



MissMoose said:


> Yeah Toby, part and parcel of being a mental people. Every now and then I seem to get torn between realities, and you tend to forget spiders when these things happen. Everything else prompts me to feed it, so things will be fine once T's are gone. Boy's way too arachnophobic to feed them when I forget so It's only fair on everyone.
> 
> How's you? Did you request female? Because if you did, he'll actively try and find you one <3
> 
> Sexy :blush:


Ah right, well it's a sensible decision it seems.

I did, but at the same time, the moment I clicked pay it disappeared from the list so I'm guessing there were not many left. If others had requested females afore me it only seems sensible that they'd get them.


----------



## Moosey

Hedgewitch said:


> A fine choice sir. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah right, well it's a sensible decision it seems.
> 
> I did, but at the same time, the moment I clicked pay it disappeared from the list so I'm guessing there were not many left. If others had requested females afore me it only seems sensible that they'd get them.


Fingers crossed for a female for you sir <3


----------



## samhack

Bored bored bored need some work time entertainment!!


----------



## Bagger293

Go an photocopy ur bum =]


----------



## samhack

I really would but its not that kind of workplace. I suppose I could walk down to staples and use their photocopier. Would probably get arrested though.


Its actually starting to sound fun!!


----------



## Bagger293

What sort of workplace is it?

Perhaps I can think up something more appropriate.. Unless you have really become absorbed with the idea of photocopying ur rear?


----------



## Oderus

Time for a tune me thunks and summer means garage.

YouTube - ‪the mummies- he's waiting (funtastic)‬‏


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> What sort of workplace is it?
> 
> Perhaps I can think up something more appropriate.. Unless you have really become absorbed with the idea of photocopying ur rear?


 
Draw a smily face then do it :lol2:


----------



## samhack

Work in a bookies.

Just a random smiley face on paper or a couple of eyes on my cheeks? Lol

I'm actually thinking of saving up some urticating hair for the customer toilet paper thanks to a certain someone's inspiration...


----------



## Moosey

samhack said:


> Bored bored bored need some work time entertainment!!


Buy a scorpion off me? It's proper angry.


Oderus said:


> Time for a tune me thunks and summer means garage.
> 
> YouTube - ‪the mummies- he's waiting (funtastic)‬‏


Dislike.


----------



## Bagger293

samhack said:


> Work in a bookies.


Play the puggies!!


----------



## samhack

MissMoose said:


> Buy a scorpion off me? It's proper angry.
> 
> What sort of scorpion? And how angry, I love angry pets.
> 
> Dislike +1.


I've actually wanted a scorpion for a while but I really don't know much about them


----------



## Biggys

samhack said:


> Work in a bookies.
> 
> Just a random smiley face on paper or *a couple of eyes on my cheeks? Lol*
> 
> _I'm actually thinking of saving up some urticating hair for the customer toilet paper thanks to a certain someone's inspiration..._


That :lol2:


See this is proof Kris is a bad influence :whistling2:


----------



## Moosey

samhack said:


> I've actually wanted a scorpion for a while but I really don't know much about them


H spinnifer, everytime you take his lid off, tail goes up, pincers come out and he's all "come at me bro!"

We've been keeping him like a terrestrial T from le rainforest, which is probably wrong, but I dont care. Scorpions are rubbish.


----------



## samhack

Bagger293 said:


> Play the puggies!!


Puggies? Isn't a pug a breed of small ugly dog?


----------



## Bagger293

MissMoose said:


> Which is probably wrong, but I dont care. Scorpions are rubbish.


Sound of you.. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

MissMoose said:


> H spinnifer, everytime you take his lid off, tail goes up, pincers come out and he's all "come at me bro!"
> 
> *We've been keeping him like a terrestrial T from le rainforest, which is probably wrong, but I dont care. Scorpions are rubbish*.


Nope, thats how I keep mine, and they are doing fine 


Even though one has turned out to be H. swammerdami :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

samhack said:


> Puggies? Isn't a pug a breed of small ugly dog?


That's pugs...


----------



## Biggys

samhack said:


> Puggies? Isn't a pug a breed of small ugly dog?


I thik what he mean by that, was bet on the dogs :lol2:


----------



## samhack

MissMoose said:


> H spinnifer, everytime you take his lid off, tail goes up, pincers come out and he's all "come at me bro!"
> 
> We've been keeping him like a terrestrial T from le rainforest, which is probably wrong, but I dont care. Scorpions are rubbish.


He sounds great. I'll buy him off you for a selection of random objects that I can post to you.


----------



## Bagger293

Biggys said:


> I thik what he mean by that, was bet on the dogs :lol2:


:roll2: :roll2:

I meant use the amusement machines (whatever ye call them down south)

Or u could bet on the dogs!! Whatever takes ur fancy..


----------



## samhack

Biggys said:


> I thik what he mean by that, was bet on the dogs :lol2:


As much as i would like to loose my monies, I actually am skint. I wonder if the bookies next door would except payment in buttons and small pens?


----------



## Moosey

samhack said:


> He sounds great. I'll buy him off you for a selection of random objects that I can post to you.


Ooooh, what kind of random objects?


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> :roll2: :roll2:
> 
> I meant use the amusement machines (whatever ye call them down south)
> 
> Or u could bet on the dogs!! Whatever takes ur fancy..


Close enough :blush:


----------



## Bagger293

Biggys said:


> Close enough :blush:


What *do* you call them? I thought they were puggies EVERYWHERE! Google informed me that 'puggies' is a Scottish word for them


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> What *do* you call them? I thought they were puggies EVERYWHERE! Google informed me that 'puggies' is a Scottish word for them


Acrade machines, or slots :lol2:


----------



## Hedgewitch

Bagger293 said:


> What *do* you call them? I thought they were puggies EVERYWHERE! Google informed me that 'puggies' is a Scottish word for them


I've heard "fruit machines", "one armed bandits" and "slotties", never heard puggies...

Went and asked my flatmates and one of them had heard them called "puggies" before, but mostly heard it referring to monkeys...


----------



## samhack

MissMoose said:


> Ooooh, what kind of random objects?


If I knew that they wouldn't be random lol. I'll find shiny things and stuff that sparkles


----------



## Bagger293

Hedgewitch said:


> I've heard "fruit machines", "one armed bandits" and "slotties", never heard puggies...
> 
> Went and asked my flatmates and one of them had heard them called "puggies" before, but mostly heard it referring to monkeys...


I've heard posh folk say fruit machines. Heard *of* them being called one arm bandits. Never heard slotties... I remember that old lady in Beavis and Butthead do America calling them slots now though!

As for monkeys, I hadn't heard that before but Google did mention that (apparently) east coast Scots say puggies for monkeys..

Most regularly though, the 'fruit machines' are called puggies...


----------



## Bagger293

The gf has just told me after I asked her what she would call puggies that, she has never had the need to call them anything seeing as neither she, or any of her friends have ever felt inclined to use them but if she was pressed she would have called them 'gambling machines' :roll2:

She did mention that she had heard them referred to most commonly as puggies though :no1:


----------



## Hedgewitch

My flatmates are kinda east coast... ish. Eastern borders.


----------



## Baldpoodle

*FENCE POSTS*








The Fence Post


----------



## Oderus

Baldpoodle said:


> *FENCE POSTS*
> image
> The Fence Post


Ill raise you a Penny Pusher..


----------



## Nerve

samhack said:


> If I knew that they wouldn't be random lol. I'll find shiny things and stuff that sparkles


Will they have monetary value up to £12?

(Moose, on Boy's account)


----------



## Moosey

Nerve said:


> Will they have monetary value up to £12?
> 
> (Moose, on Boy's account)


Legit ^^^


----------



## samhack

MissMoose said:


> Legit ^^^


I'm sure they would. Just don't complain if you get 12 quids worth of tin foil and glitter lol


----------



## Baldpoodle




----------



## Hedgewitch

Baldpoodle said:


> image


You take the "off topic" part of this thread seriously, don't you?


----------



## Paul c 1

Hedgewitch said:


> You take the "off topic" part of this thread seriously, don't you?


It's brilliant, just pure class and always so well timed .... I love sarcasm when it's done well LOL ....Edmund Blackadder style!!
-P


----------



## vivalabam

Stupid thermostats! :whip: How do people, use these...


----------



## spinnin_tom

Hedgewitch said:


> You take the "off topic" part of this thread seriously, don't you?


that's bloody hirarious though.
had me chuckling for a good 3 seconds


----------



## garlicpickle

I could never get on with mat stats, they were either miles too hot or miles too cold. But I use dimming stats in my snake vivs and they are great.


----------



## samhack

vivalabam said:


> Stupid thermostats! :whip: How do people, use these...


Best yay is to tape the probe to the middle of the mat and set the temp on the unit. Use a separate thermometer though as stats aren't always the most accurate of devices


----------



## samhack

garlicpickle said:


> I could never get on with mat stats, they were either miles too hot or miles too cold. But I use dimming stats in my snake vivs and they are great.


I just hate heat mats. I tape mine to ceramic tiles to get off a better heat that actually raises the ambient air temperature


----------



## garlicpickle

samhack said:


> I just hate heat mats. I tape mine to ceramic tiles to get off a better heat that actually raises the ambient air temperature


yeah I had them when my snakes were in RUBs but they have ceramics in vivs now, I prefer it and they probably do too :lol2:


----------



## samhack

garlicpickle said:


> yeah I had them when my snakes were in RUBs but they have ceramics in vivs now, I prefer it and they probably do too :lol2:


I don't actually own anything that needs ceramics but I do prefer them. I'm quite a fan of bulbs in general


----------



## samhack

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> That :lol2:
> 
> 
> See this is proof Kris is a bad influence :whistling2:


Errrrm, no I'm not :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Errrrm, no I'm not :whistling2:


 Yeah...yeah..:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## garlicpickle

samhack said:


> I don't actually own anything that needs ceramics but I do prefer them. I'm quite a fan of bulbs in general


whatever turns you on I guess...

trying to text using Vlingo is peeing me off


----------



## samhack

garlicpickle said:


> whatever turns you on I guess...
> 
> trying to text using Vlingo is peeing me off


Was that a bad pun or a statement lol?


----------



## garlicpickle

samhack said:


> Was that a bad pun or a statement lol?


it really is :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

So, whats everyone upto ?

Me, I'm currently watching Elephants on a webcam in Africa


----------



## samhack

snowgoose said:


> So, whats everyone upto ?
> 
> Me, I'm currently watching Elephants on a webcam in Africa


I wish I was doing something as fun.

I'm currently on my way home so I can try to ignore my girl and her mates while they have a girly night.


Xbox time


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> So, whats everyone upto ?
> 
> Me, I'm currently watching Elephants on a webcam in Africa


 
I'm currently bored silly, listening to some music and chatting on here :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Sounds fun lol

Well the elephants have now left, so I guess it's back to being bored :lol:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Sounds fun lol
> 
> Well the elephants have now left, so I guess it's back to being bored :lol:


:lol2:


This is normally the sort of time I add lots of invert pictures to facebook to see how many people I can creep out :blush:


----------



## Moosey

I'm so tired, someone read me a story and tuck me up?


----------



## Biggys

MissMoose said:


> I'm so tired, someone read me a story and tuck me up?


Once there was an elephant, a guy was watching the elephant for entertainment.... the elephant got annoyed and walked off, the guy is now unhappy, no happy endings just a bored scotsman...


I never was any good at telling stories


----------



## Moosey

Biggys said:


> Once there was an elephant, a guy was watching the elephant for entertainment.... the elephant got annoyed and walked off, the guy is now unhappy, no happy endings just a bored scotsman...
> 
> 
> I never was any good at telling stories


...That was awesome.


----------



## Biggys

MissMoose said:


> ...That was awesome.


You are too kind :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

MissMoose said:


> ...That was awesome.


Just a shame that guy isn't a scotsman :lol:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Just a shame that guy isn't a scotsman :lol:


You are living in scotland......close enough..:lol2:


----------



## Moosey

Biggys said:


> You are too kind :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2:


Moar?


----------



## Hedgewitch

snowgoose said:


> Just a shame that guy isn't a scotsman :lol:


How no?


----------



## snowgoose

Hedgewitch said:


> How no?


Cos he's English, just living in Scotland :lol:


----------



## Hedgewitch

snowgoose said:


> Cos he's English, just living in Scotland :lol:


Ah right, that explains all the times you spent money.


----------



## Biggys

MissMoose said:


> Moar?


Sorry, I fell asleep :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

my random thought of the day is:

how come people think cows are well behaved and stay where they are put?

why is it always the best cockeral that decides to attack my daughter and so have to be dispatched?

and:

i held my first ever tarantula yesterday. :lol2: well not held but it walked up my arm.

the ones i have are only teeny so am scared of losing or hurting them. 
and i caught some flies for the flower mantids and they actually ate them. am chuffed. hunter gathering at it's best. 

sorry, a few thoughts there. :whistling2:


----------



## Hedgewitch

Just picked up the tube of superglue off my desk, made sure the cap was tight, it's cool it was.

Then I went back to surfing the net, nothing seemed amiss until I tried to take my hand off my mouse, just a dot of glue but I glued my finger to the left mouse button. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Hedgewitch said:


> Just picked up the tube of superglue off my desk, made sure the cap was tight, it's cool it was.
> 
> Then I went back to surfing the net, nothing seemed amiss until I tried to take my hand off my mouse, just a dot of glue but I glued my finger to the left mouse button. :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:



Have you managed to get it off yet ? :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Hedgewitch said:


> Just picked up the tube of superglue off my desk, made sure the cap was tight, it's cool it was.
> 
> Then I went back to surfing the net, nothing seemed amiss until I tried to take my hand off my mouse, just a dot of glue but I glued my finger to the left mouse button. :lol2:


very nice.
i i have modelling glue, that hurts trying to get off lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

samhack said:


> Xbox time



now i'm not even going to start with what is wrong with this little thing right here.....
but that would start a console war, which is a bad thing


----------



## spinnin_tom

we had founders day at school today...
it's really just sports day.. but it's on the weekend and we get next monday off for it...
such a doss.
i found lots of money spiders floating around, among others and i think i found a cockchafer lol


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> *now i'm not even going to start with what is wrong with this little thing right here.....*
> but that would start a console war, which is a bad thing


We don't get hacked.....that is all I have to say to that statement..:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> We don't get hacked.....that is all I have to say to that statement..:whistling2:


didn't have any account details on it.... i use psn cards 
i think for £40 a year, for xbl, i'd rather just play offline and let sony do their thang.. this was a one time occurance and we got 30 quids worth of stuff for it, i'm happy


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> didn't have any account details on it.... i use psn cards
> i think for £40 a year, for xbl, i'd rather just play offline and let sony do their thang.. this was a one time occurance and we got 30 quids worth of stuff for it, i'm happy


Touche!


----------



## Biggys

Hahah you gave me my 100th like, thanks dude :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

if anybody has ps3.. my psn name is red_leader_96


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Hahah you gave me my 100th like, thanks dude :lol2:


huh? i don't get it
*EXPLAIN*

edit: oh right.., didn't read like lol.
never mind.
*slaps self*

final edit:
i've given over 500 likes  i'm easily pleased lol


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> huh? i don't get it
> *EXPLAIN*
> 
> oh right.., didn't read like lol.
> never mind.
> *slaps self*


Hahah :lol2:

I was about to explain it then aswell 


Right I'm off to get an hours kip, or a lot of redbull...not sure yet, either way will be back to talk in a bit :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

did a taste test with cans of mac 'n' cheese.
we had 2 cans, heinz and tesco own.
mum cooked both, i didn't know which was which, came down:
i decided that overall, the tesco one was better, the heinz one was actually disgusting. i didn't eat the heinz one.
tom's money saving advice- buy tesco macaroni and cheese


----------



## Bagger293

What does a dentist get when he retires?


Commemorative plaque! 

:roll2:


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> did a taste test with cans of mac 'n' cheese.
> we had 2 cans, heinz and tesco own.
> mum cooked both, i didn't know which was which, came down:
> i decided that overall, the tesco one was better, the heinz one was actually disgusting. i didn't eat the heinz one.
> tom's money saving advice- buy tesco macaroni and cheese


 
Heinz is total gash tastes like off Milk, Tescos is ok but Sainburys is the tits Tom.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Heinz is total gash tastes like off Milk, Tescos is ok but Sainburys is the tits Tom.


that's spot on.. but like gone off UHT if that's possible 
i wouldn't know since we only have tesco, morrisons and asda here


----------



## Colosseum

My mate says the M&S one is delish, but then he does talk complete shite most the time!


----------



## Dee_Williams

not being funny or owt but do you not make your own mac and cheese?


----------



## selina20

Why not just make your own lol. Macaroni is easy to cook and its not like it takes a rocket scientist to make a simple cheese sauce. Those ones in the tins always look like baby sick


----------



## Colosseum

I have not got the time to arse about with that.


----------



## selina20

Colosseum said:


> I have not got the time to arse about with that.


It probably takes the same amount of time as you heating what splurges out of one of those cans lmao


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> not being funny or owt but do you not make your own mac and cheese?


because then i'd know which was which.. that's not the idea of a taste test


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> It probably takes the same amount of time as you heating what splurges out of one of those cans lmao


or not.
making cheese sauce takes a while.. it can be done in a short time, but not when one is starving after being at school on saturday


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> because then i'd know which was which.. that's not the idea of a taste test


Im surprised you managed to eat either lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> Im surprised you managed to eat either lol


i only ate 1.. as i said, one was mank. i like cans of mac n cheese


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> i only ate 1.. as i said, one was mank. i like cans of mac n cheese


You are wierd lol. I prefer to eat stuff that has taste lmao. Even my toddler who eats everything he comes in contact with wont touch canned mac cheese


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> You are wierd lol. I prefer to eat stuff that has taste lmao. Even my toddler who eats everything he comes in contact with wont touch canned mac cheese


maybe you're just a posh snob lol (jokes)
as i said about my so many likes thing.. i'm easily pleased


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> maybe you're just a posh snob lol (jokes)
> as i said about my so many likes thing.. i'm easily pleased


Lol a posh snob that lives in a council flat lol.


----------



## Colosseum

Ive eaten tinned Octopus that was very nice!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Ive eaten tinned Octopus that was very nice!


tinned lots of things are nice, i'm obsessed with john west stuff... most anything, i'll eat.


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> Lol a posh snob that lives in a council flat lol.


don't tell the council about all the animals... i thought they didn't let people keep animals ?


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> tinned lots of things are nice, i'm obsessed with john west stuff... most anything, i'll eat.


Yeah I do take them small tins of John West to work with me ideal brain food like sardines, makeral and all that stuff like.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Yeah I do take them small tins of John West to work with me ideal brain food like sardines, makeral and all that stuff like.


i tried eating it at school... made a mess lol.
it's a good snack when i'm fishing ironically... mackerel should be in by now.


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> What does a dentist get when he retires?
> 
> 
> Commemorative plaque!
> 
> :roll2:


Dude you actually crack me up :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Just incase anyone actually cares, I decided to go and listen to some music and relax, with lasted for all of about 4 mins, before the neighbours started banging on the walls :devil:


Should of just got redbull...*incoherant rambling*


----------



## selina20

I only eat tinned tuna seems a shame to eat other tinned fish when theres a fish market down the road lmao


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> I only eat tinned tuna seems a shame to eat other tinned fish when theres a fish market down the road lmao


i do try to boycott even buying fish.. natives that is.
i can catch cod, pouting, (for the cat), whiting and bream most of the year and atm mackerel.


----------



## Dee_Williams

i would eat more fish if you could buy it off the seafront. but you can't round here.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i do try to boycott even buying fish.. natives that is.
> i can catch cod, pouting, (for the cat), whiting and bream most of the year and atm mackerel.


 
You catch all those tastey fish and give them to a cat :gasp:


Cat's are natures snobs, they don't appericate nothing :devil:


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> i do try to boycott even buying fish.. natives that is.
> i can catch cod, pouting, (for the cat), whiting and bream most of the year and atm mackerel.


The market down here stocks off local fisherman not big trawlers so they tend to fish sustainably.



Dee_Williams said:


> i would eat more fish if you could buy it off the seafront. but you can't round here.


Its so cheap buying it direct and you can see it come off the boats. Also the freshness of the fish makes it so nicer to eat.


----------



## Bagger293

Biggys said:


> Dude you actually crack me up :lol2:


Cheers man =]



Biggys said:


> neighbours started banging on the wall


What were you listening to? 

Don't think my neighbour bangs on the wall, if u have the music loud enough u won't hear them anyway! =]

Besides, my neighbour moved in 6 months after we did and we had to move bedrooms to get away from the sound of her snoring! We have 3 foot stone walls for goodness sake!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

my o/h is a noisy snorer. he tod me off in his sleep the other night for asking him to roll over. :lol2:

we aren't too far from the sea but nowhere sell it direct over there. :-(


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> i would eat more fish if you could buy it off the seafront. but you can't round here.


i think the large trawlers are ruining the local industry.
plus, they are destroying the native cod stocks, and killing anything that gets caught by accident as it goes back dead, or fish go back also dead because they went over the quota.
it makes me sick to think and there's little ''we'' as people who care can do about it, except buying from chain stores such as asda and brands like john west.. even though it is rather nice.
it is however, good to ''sea'' that a lot of companies are sourcing their fish from elsewhere, such as norway. gives our stocks time to recover and helps control the norweigan cod stocks... our cod doesn't stand a chance in a fight against one of these beasts.


----------



## Bagger293

Selina - A guy at my work woke up in the middle of the night and his bf was talking in his sleep so he tried to shake him awake and he was like 'get ur f'n hands off me!' So my mate says 'Wake up!' and the bf goes 'I'M MORE AWAKE THAN YOU'VE EVER BEEN!!' :lol2: In his sleep!! :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> destroying the native cod stocks, and killing anything that gets caught by accident


Humans are the biggest vermin on the planet m8!


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> i think the large trawlers are ruining the local industry.
> plus, they are destroying the native cod stocks, and killing anything that gets caught by accident as it goes back dead, or fish go back also dead because they went over the quota.
> *it makes me sick to think and there's little ''we'' as people who care can do about it, except buying from chain stores such as asda and brands like john west.. even though it is rather nice.*
> it is however, good to ''sea'' that a lot of companies are sourcing their fish from elsewhere, such as norway. gives our stocks time to recover and helps control the norweigan cod stocks... our cod doesn't stand a chance in a fight against one of these beasts.


But surely they are the worst for using trawlers plus their "fresh" fish tends to be frozen lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

well we signed the fish fight petition and stuff. but seeing that film old hugh made you can't help but wonder how much :censor: you are being told by everyone.


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Cheers man =]
> 
> 
> 
> What were you listening to?
> 
> Don't think my neighbour bangs on the wall, if u have the music loud enough u won't hear them anyway! =]
> 
> Besides, my neighbour moved in 6 months after we did and we had to move bedrooms to get away from the sound of her snoring! We have 3 foot stone walls for goodness sake!!


Tech N9ne, diabolic, and bloodbath, all like quite heavy for their genres. but I didn't have it loud, just resonable 

My neighbours are douches anyway, they hoover at 1am then moan if I have the telly on early :devil:


Kris...know you are like pretty ninja like...well I have 20 quid, if you help them get lost...:whistling2:

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> well we signed the fish fight petition and stuff. but seeing that film old hugh made you can't help but wonder how much :censor: you are being told by everyone.


as did we


----------



## selina20

Dee_Williams said:


> well we signed the fish fight petition and stuff. but seeing that film old hugh made you can't help but wonder how much :censor: you are being told by everyone.


I know it was scarey huh. We signed it too.


----------



## Bagger293

Biggys said:


> Tech N9ne, diabolic, and bloodbath, all like quite heavy for their genres. but I didn't have it loud, just resonable


I haven't heard of them, are they metal? They sound like they'd be metal..



Biggys said:


> My neighbours are douches anyway, they hoover at 1am then moan if I have the telly on early :devil:


1am is actually when dust is at its most dormant so it's easier to lift by the hoover, therefore saving you money on your energy bills and reducing your carbon footprint! :2thumb:




Biggys said:


> Kris...know you are like pretty ninja like...well I have 20 quid, if you help them get lost...:whistling2:
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


I actually LOL'd at this! =]


----------



## Dee_Williams

> 1am is actually when dust is at its most dormant so it's easier to lift by the hoover, therefore saving you money on your energy bills and reducing your carbon footprint! :2thumb:


actually :lol2: at that. it could be true..........


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> I haven't heard of them, are they metal? They sound like they'd be metal..
> Tech N9ne, is rap, and he is frigging fast
> Diabolic is rebel Rap, so against gorvenment ect.
> and bloodbath, is a stupidly heavy metal band :lol2:
> 
> 
> Weird mix I know


 


Bagger293 said:


> 1am is actually when dust is at its most dormant so it's easier to lift by the hoover, therefore saving you money on your energy bills and reducing your carbon footprint! :2thumb:


How do you know so many random facts :lol2:






Bagger293 said:


> I actually LOL'd at this! =]


Hahah :lol:


I'm being serious though...:whistling2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bagger293

Dee_Williams said:


> actually :lol2: at that. it could be true..........


What do you mean *could* be?! =]


----------



## selina20

Dee_Williams said:


> actually :lol2: at that. it could be true..........


I know lol thats what made me giggle


----------



## Dee_Williams

iwonder what my o/h would say if i said that fact ot him? think i'm even more nuts than usual probably.


----------



## Bagger293

Biggys;8517029I said:


> Tech N9ne, is rap, and he is frigging fast


Canny be faster than Snow, that guy that done Informer, he was rapid fast! Or that guy off of Fu-Schnickens - he's too fast!




Biggys;8517029I said:


> Diabolic is rebel Rap, so against gorvenment ect.


I love when that's done well, maybe check him out as well! =]



Biggys;8517029I said:


> and bloodbath, is a stupidly heavy metal band


Might give those guys a miss :lol2:



Biggys;8517029I said:


> Weird mix I know


It's good to mix it up man! =]


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> 1. Canny be faster than Snow, that guy that done Informer, he was rapid fast! Or that guy off of Fu-Schnickens - he's too fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I love when that's done well, maybe check him out as well! =]
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Might give those guys a miss :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. It's good to mix it up man! =]


Check out tech N9ne, worldwide choppers 

he is awesome, you will love it 

haha they aren't that bad 

it is dude 



OK...to many smiley faces, looks kinda rapey :shock:


----------



## spinnin_tom

watching blackhawk down.... it's a damn good film, only the 6th time i've seen it lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

bloody cows. all standing looking at me with a "what are you gonna do about it look" :censor: things.

all shut in, now ready to mooch about the net for a bit before bed. :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Anyone fancy getting me some redbull ? :flrt:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Anyone fancy getting me some redbull ? :flrt:
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
NO.
i quite fancy a cup of tea.. give me some boost


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> no.
> I quite fancy a cup of tea.. Give me some boost


Some one else that drinks boost XD

:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Some one else that drinks boost XD
> 
> :lol2:


cheap redbull FTW


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> cheap redbull FTW


Indeed 

In secondary school I used to drink 2ltrs of that stuff a day :gasp:

I'm not drinking that much now, maybe a litre every two, three weeks :no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Indeed
> 
> In secondary school I used to drink 2ltrs of that stuff a day :gasp:
> 
> I'm not drinking that much now, maybe a litre every two, three weeks :no1:


 
OMG..
i have that much in a year 
it's good when somebody buys a big bottle 'cos then i steal some lol


----------



## Bagger293

Don't know how to post fancy embedded vid links but this is for anyone hyped up on proplus!

YouTube - ‪Brandstift - Drop It Like It's Chiptune‬‏


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> OMG..
> i have that much in a year
> it's good when somebody buys a big bottle 'cos then i steal some lol


 
I used to be hyped all the time, even if I didn't drink it :lol2:


Everyone used to steal mine, I hate it, I only have a few hates and people touching my drink is one of them, I used to buy 2 big bottles for me, and 1 big bottle for everyone else to have so they didn't drink form mine :devil:

:lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Well I'm bored. My website needs updating somewhen and there's nothing on the African webcam :lol:

B.O.R.E.D


----------



## Bagger293

Trashcanman - Bonuslevel

Composed on a gameboy =]

probably played off two..


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Well I'm bored. My website needs updating somewhen and there's nothing on the African webcam :lol:
> 
> B.O.R.E.D


Missmoose needs to get online, I owe her a story :lol2:


And Bagger, sorry I can't listen I left my headphones upstairs and If I do much else I will die :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Don't worry about it, I expect everyone will hate it anyway, chiptune isn't widely regarded! 

(actually that's untrue, it's widely regarded as pi$h) =]


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Don't worry about it, I expect everyone will hate it anyway, chiptune isn't widely regarded!
> 
> (actually that's untrue, it's widely regarded as pi$h) =]


I have heard it before, it's quite cool to be honest


----------



## Bagger293

Biggys said:


> it's quite cool to be honest


I've always loved the sounds from early consoles (gameboy and mega drive etc) so it was forgone that chiptune would appeal to me. Always been into dance music as well and chip sounds lend themselves very well to dance music I feel. Sabrepulse is rocking my headphones right now. Genius stuff =]

Sabrepulse - The Manhattan Transfer

And I do mean my headphones btw, the gf has gone to bed!!

Never mind, stuff sounds immense on headphones! :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

1stly, what's with the new reign of tractor signatures on this forum? :lol:

Also: YouTube - ‪Being a Dickhead's Cool‬‏


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> I've always loved the sounds from early consoles (gameboy and mega drive etc) so it was forgone that chiptune would appeal to me. Always been into dance music as well and chip sounds lend themselves very well to dance music I feel. Sabrepulse is rocking my headphones right now. Genius stuff =]
> 
> Sabrepulse - The Manhattan Transfer
> 
> And I do mean my headphones btw, the gf has gone to bed!!
> 
> Never mind, stuff sounds immense on headphones! :2thumb:


 
Headphones....pfft, wake her up, and while she is at it, get her to make you a sandwich...:whistling2:





Anyway dude I'm off to bed, 

Night guys and girls


----------



## spinnin_tom

guten nacht


----------



## Bagger293

snowgoose said:


> 1stly, what's with the new reign of tractor signatures on this forum? :lol:
> 
> Also: YouTube - ‪Being a Dickhead's Cool‬‏



Ha! That song was good =] I really enjoyed it.

As for the tractor sigs, I noticed someone had a New Holland one and I thought 'you know what, New Holland's crap, I'm gonna put up a Massey sig'

So I did.

I don't actually know anything about tractors btw, I've just always liked Massey Ferguson.. I have a sticker of their logo in the window of one of my cars, a lapel badge of the logo on my jacket and a few models! =]


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Ha! That song was good =] I really enjoyed it.
> 
> As for the tractor sigs, I noticed someone had a New Holland one and I thought 'you know what, New Holland's crap, I'm gonna put up a Massey sig'
> 
> So I did.


i would put on a john deere logo on but i'm tired and can't be arsed...
but seriously... green is the way forward


----------



## Bagger293

spinnin_tom said:


> i would put on a john deere logo on but i'm tired and can't be arsed...
> but seriously... green is the way forward


John Deere?! Pleease! =[:Na_Na_Na_Na: 

Talk about common..:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> John Deere?! Pleease! =[:Na_Na_Na_Na:


i don't particularly like tractors.. the green looks nice lol


----------



## Bagger293

spinnin_tom said:


> i don't particularly like tractors.. the green looks nice lol


Well, to each their own and other such generic phrases but I definitely prefer the Massey livery.. John Deere is to me like the McDonalds of tractors... They're everywhere!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Well, to each their own and other such generic phrases but I definitely prefer the Massey livery.. John Deere is to me like the McDonalds of tractors... They're everywhere!


find me a tractor brand, which has a scorpion on it.. then tell me right  'til then.. john deere ftw


----------



## spinnin_tom

am i doing the tractor thing right then?


----------



## Bagger293

I reckon you should back Claas. They're stuff is pretty badass! =]


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> I reckon you should back Claas. They're stuff is pretty badass! =]


i've got a big model claas tractor 
like their logo better


----------



## spinnin_tom

Happy now ? :d


----------



## Bagger293

Definitely! =]

Here's me standing in front of the Claas Lexion 600 which is apparently the most powerful combine in the world.










It turned up in the field opposite our house at harvest time last year. It was immense, I asked the farmer about it and he said it would cost a third of a million to buy one so he just rents it!

Imagine having that bad boy to rent out!! Must be loaded!


----------



## Dee_Williams

Same all the way tractor wise people. it is what our 2 are and they are generally reliable despite being fairly outdated and neglected.


----------



## Dee_Williams

i bet it is a huge headache being that person. you get all the :censor: using it and not looking after it.


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Definitely! =]
> 
> Here's me standing in front of the Claas Lexion 600 which is apparently the most powerful combine in the world.
> 
> image
> 
> It turned up in the field opposite our house at harvest time last year. It was immense, I asked the farmer about it and he said it would cost a third of a million to buy one so he just rents it!
> 
> Imagine having that bad boy to rent out!! Must be loaded!


That's a beast!


----------



## Bagger293

vivalabam said:


> That's a beast!


You said it! =]


----------



## Bagger293

Dee_Williams said:


> i bet it is a huge headache being that person. you get all the :censor: using it and not looking after it.


As far as I could gather he rented it along with a driver so really the owner could be sure it would be looked after well enough.. Not 100% on that score tho, just didn't recognise the guy driving it about.


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah so not renting, contracting. that is what my o/h does. 

you do certain jobs for people, kinda like prostitution but not as well paid. :gasp:

you have to rpovide your own kit too. :lol2::lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> you do certain jobs for people, kinda like prostitution but not as well paid.


 
ahahaha.
how well paid is prostitution dee?


----------



## Dee_Williams

as if i would know things like that. the very idea :gasp: :bash:

i imagine it isn't as well paid as that anyway, i know my o/h doesn't get paid much. for contracyting, not prostitution. i don't think he would make much at that. but you never know.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> as if i would know things like that. the very idea :gasp: :bash:
> 
> i imagine it isn't as well paid as that anyway, i know my o/h doesn't get paid much.


 
i got to here and cracked up.. you had to add that little extra bit didn't you


----------



## kris74

David Haye has absolutely no game, none whatsoever...... I knew it, always did, parcel of rancid pap and I'm glad he has no belts!


----------



## Dee_Williams

glad it amuses you. made me laugh anyway. :lol2:

just s i fit in with the emblem thing i have changed my avatar to our tractor of choice.

yes, i am a sheep. BAH.


----------



## Dee_Williams

boxing?
only know that coz just googled it.


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> boxing?
> only know that coz just googled it.


A masquerade....Or parody if you like. Either way it was a joke ha. I can't stand David haye


----------



## Bagger293

Nooooo!! I have to get up and get ready to go to work!! =[

It's meant to be such a nice day too =[ =[ =[


----------



## Dee_Williams

i have chickens to kill, want ot swap?


----------



## Colosseum

Same good solid units Dee


----------



## Dee_Williams

thought you were being highly offensive then. :roll2:


----------



## selina20

Dee_Williams said:


> i have chickens to kill, want ot swap?


Ooooo i used to love living on a farm. Shame we built it into an equestrian centre


----------



## Bagger293

I bet the chickens have the worst day


----------



## kris74

selina20 said:


> Ooooo i used to love living on a farm. Shame we built it into an equestrian centre


I want to work on a farm but I have a glass back at the minute. Something honest about that type of manual work, better than helping big rubbish companies maintain big rubbish profits......


----------



## selina20

kris74 said:


> I want to work on a farm but I have a glass back at the minute. Something honest about that type of manual work, better than helping big rubbish companies maintain big rubbish profits......


We built everything by hand. We used to have a lorry of concrete every weekend when we were off school and moved it all by hand. Tbh i find hard work a lot more therapeutic lol


----------



## kris74

selina20 said:


> We built everything by hand. We used to have a lorry of concrete every weekend when we were off school and moved it all by hand. Tbh i find hard work a lot more therapeutic lol


It is indeed. I worked with floor layers from the age of 15. Was shovelling 10 ton of sand, half that of cement a day..... I hated it ha, now though with the old mid 30s retrospect coursing though my veins and working in an office with a load of dirty makems, smog monsters and monkey hangers (it's a black and white thing) I feel myself pining for the old life. Trouble is I seem to have ruined my back through aikido and am waiting for a talk with a consultant to see if I can go back to manual work or care work.


----------



## selina20

kris74 said:


> It is indeed. I worked with floor layers from the age of 15. Was shovelling 10 ton of sand, half that of cement a day..... I hated it ha, now though with the old mid 30s retrospect coursing though my veins and working in an office with a load of dirty makems, smog monsters and monkey hangers (it's a black and white thing) I feel myself pining for the old life. Trouble is I seem to have ruined my back through aikido and am waiting for a talk with a consultant to see if I can go back to manual work or care work.


Lol iv hurt my back fishing my brothers motorbike out the middle of a busy A road lmao


----------



## Dee_Williams

i hurt my back falling off a few horses (not all at the same time) amongst other things. 

means if i do all the feeding and mucking out here then i can't walk the next day. :lol2:

i have dispatched 6 of the chickens, got 8 left to do. 

Facebook they are huge.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> i hurt my back falling off a few horses *(not all at the same time)* amongst other things.
> 
> means if i do all the feeding and mucking out here then i can't walk the next day. :lol2:
> 
> i have dispatched 6 of the chickens, got 8 left to do.
> 
> Facebook they are huge.



lol

have fun.. not the typical way to spend your sunday morning


----------



## Dee_Williams

it is for me.... :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> it is for me.... :lol2:


each to their own :whistling2:
what you doing with 'em? sell them/eat them


----------



## Dee_Williams

my friends and my parents get a couple each at cost. dressed and ready for the oven. dressed as in no feathers, feet, or guts evident :lol2: not as in in a tux.

these are exceptionally big though, don't think we will get any that size again. they are about 5lb in weight fully prepped. so really big. 
i wil lbe adding after photos later. :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

^ bloody hell :O
yup.. i want pics for sure


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> my friends and my parents get a couple each at cost. dressed and ready for the oven. dressed as in no feathers, feet, or guts evident :lol2: not as in in a tux.
> 
> these are exceptionally big though, don't think we will get any that size again. they are about 5lb in weight fully prepped. so really big.
> i wil lbe adding after photos later. :gasp:


A 5lb chicken, quality! Do you allow people to come and shoot on your land? If so I might tap you up for some pigeon shooting


----------



## Dee_Williams

we do. desperately need people to shoot foxes and crows. :whistling2:

but trouble is anyone who will come to shoot them wants the deer, hares, partridges and pheasants too and we don't want them shot. 

think i might just see if i can get an air rifle and do the crows myself. blooming things keep nicking my eggs, well not mine personally, my birds. :lol2:

can you not see pics on the facebook link? that is them alive and awaiting dispatching. bless them.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> can you not see pics on the facebook link? that is them alive and awaiting dispatching. bless them.


i can't


----------



## Dee_Williams

changed it to everyone for viewing. oops. :blush:


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> we do. desperately need people to shoot foxes and crows. :whistling2:
> 
> but trouble is anyone who will come to shoot them wants the deer, hares, partridges and pheasants too and we don't want them shot.
> 
> think i might just see if i can get an air rifle and do the crows myself. blooming things keep nicking my eggs, well not mine personally, my birds. :lol2:
> 
> can you not see pics on the facebook link? that is them alive and awaiting dispatching. bless them.


Sure if you shoot the foxes and crows and leave all the none predatory animals will that not mess with the ecology? Not having a dig here mind, just curious from a city boy point of view.

I was gonna get one of those high powered air rifles, gas powered but need to get the firearms licence 1st. I'm a big pigeon fan (for the cooking) and wouldn't be averse to taking out a hare or 2 also.

Another thing, if you have deer on the land do you ever come across antler sets from dead deer, like still on the skull? I need a set on the skull cap for a sword stand display.


----------



## Dee_Williams

i can ask the guy next door, he shoots all the ones that go on his land. 

we don't really have that many pigeons here as we aren't an arable set up. i might be able to find the phnoe number for my o/h's boss (one of them) who grows barley and stuff. he might want someone to shoot pigeons there. 

the population of crows and foxes has exploded round here, especially as they take my birds and eggs. a lot of people very local have lsot a lot of chicks, adults and eggs to both of the predators mentioned. 

we have upwards of 50 crows in a mob/murder at the mo.


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> i can ask the guy next door, he shoots all the ones that go on his land.
> 
> we don't really have that many pigeons here as we aren't an arable set up. i might be able to find the phnoe number for my o/h's boss (one of them) who grows barley and stuff. he might want someone to shoot pigeons there.
> 
> the population of crows and foxes has exploded round here, especially as they take my birds and eggs. a lot of people very local have lsot a lot of chicks, adults and eggs to both of the predators mentioned.
> 
> we have upwards of 50 crows in a mob/murder at the mo.


One of my tutors from when I was a college was an avid shooter and they used to do loads of crow shoots. They were all in to their shotguns. I'm not ready for the hassle of a shotgun yet anyway as they make me look really bad ha. Give me a rifle you can snipe with and I'm your man but I'm terrible with a shotgun :blush: I had my marksman badge in the cadets as a kid on the SA80 and air rifles. Plus I would need to get the strong box and police visits and yada yada yada, I'm screwed if I'm moving all those bodies from my cupboard to make space for a gun :devil:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i need to get a larsen trap set up. then wil lneed something ot dispatch them with. sigh. it is never ending.


----------



## 8and6

dont bother with FAC Air, you can take the crows out with a semi decent CO2 or HPA sub 12fpe rifle.

i have an Airmax 850 magnum CO2 and a Weirauch HW100 and both are very capable for the job shooting sub 1" groups @60 yards plus, but you may find those a little heavy.

i'd recommend going to a field sport shop and handling a few, see how long you can hold in a sighted and standing position, one rifle i'd definitely recommend to start with is the falcon fn12 lighthunter :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

my dad has a small air rifle thing. it shoot shaped lead pellets or metal ones anyway.

he uses it to occasionally part the fur over the top of a rabbit. they sit and look at him as they know he has no chance of shooting them. :lol2:
that isn't too heavy and i might have a chance of hitting something with it. not like my dad. he he.


----------



## kris74

Anyone watching the tennis final? Quality, thought Nadal was gonna get spanked but he's back on form. Going to be interesting to see who pinches it.


----------



## Dee_Williams

i will watch the highlights later with my o/h.

so i have myfingers in my ears and am not listening. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

It's on the TV but I'm not taking much notice of it :lol:

I've watching some monkeys in Africa on a webcam


----------



## Amber

Monkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeys


----------



## snowgoose

Amber said:


> Monkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeys


They have now gone


----------



## Biggys

Amber said:


> Monkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeys


Are awesome XD



snowgoose said:


> They have now gone


They are mocking you :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Why do all the animals leave as soon as you tell us they are there :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

I don't know :lol:

There's nothing there at the moment anyway


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I don't know :lol:
> 
> There's nothing there at the moment anyway


:lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Just looking @ booking another holiday for next year don't know where to go yet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Just looking @ booking another holiday for next year don't know where to go yet!!!!!!!!!


 
Go to the sea side, and bring us all back some rock ? :whistling2:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Go to the sea side, and bring us all back some rock ? :whistling2:


Lol i can send people rock as i live by the sea side lmao


----------



## Baldpoodle

*RHUBARB*








Rhubarb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Colosseum

Baldpoodle said:


> *RHUBARB*
> image
> Rhubarb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
That stuff gives me the trots


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Lol i can send people rock as i live by the sea side lmao


Mmmm.....Rock :mf_dribble:



Baldpoodle said:


> *RHUBARB*
> image
> Rhubarb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


You worry me.. :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Baldpoodle said:


> *RHUBARB*
> image
> Rhubarb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Always makes apple crumbles nicer XD


----------



## Colosseum

I remember having a home made rhubarb crumble went shopping almost pooped my pants in Tescos jeez that stuff is vile.


----------



## Jonb1982

Hmmm, I remember as a kid eating it raw, dipping it in sugar, yum!

Gave me awful stomach ache the next day though!

Jon


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> I remember having a home made rhubarb crumble went shopping almost shit my pants in Tescos jeez that stuff is vile.


:lol2::lol2:



Just empty out a pataks curry sauce pot, re-fill it, and stick it back on the shelf...:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Hmmm, I remember as a kid eating it raw, dipping it in sugar, yum!
> 
> Gave me awful stomach ache the next day though!
> 
> Jon


It's poisinous when it's raw, thats why :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Hmmm, I remember as a kid eating it raw, dipping it in sugar, yum!
> 
> Gave me awful stomach ache the next day though!
> 
> Jon


We used to do this and never had an effect



Biggys said:


> It's poisinous when it's raw, thats why :lol2:


Thats only if you dont remove the skin 1st


----------



## Dee_Williams

it's not poisonous. it is only the leaves that are.


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Thats only if you dont remove the skin 1st





Dee_Williams said:


> it's not poisonous. it is only the leaves that are.


 
Ahh my bad, that was probably my mums excuse to get me to stop munching it while she was cooking :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Just empty out a pataks curry sauce pot, re-fill it, and stick it back on the shelf...:whistling2:


 
Yeah you got the idea chief.


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Yeah you got the idea chief.


:lol2:


----------



## kris74

Rhubarb's a vegetable


----------



## Colosseum

kris74 said:


> Rhubarb's a vegetable


I don't care what it is the stuff makes me poop bad so I stay away from it.


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> I don't care what it is the stuff makes me poop bad so I stay away from it.


Haha, we used to pinch it from the caretakers garden at the community centre near ours when I was a kid, I love the stuff but rarely eat it strangely enough.


----------



## selina20

kris74 said:


> Haha, we used to pinch it from the caretakers garden at the community centre near ours when I was a kid, I love the stuff but rarely eat it strangely enough.


Most people dont even know what to do with it. Cant beat a nice rhubarb and apple crumble


----------



## Biggys

Someone help me name my spider please :flrt:


----------



## 8and6

Biggys said:


> Someone help me name my spider please :flrt:


Muck....thats all you'll appear to have


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> Muck....thats all you'll appear to have


:lol2:

Mrs Tub :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Ruby. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

it looks very shiny. like a crab.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> Ruby. :lol2:


Ooo thats a nice name actually


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> it looks very shiny. like a crab.


:lol2:

Yeah it's a trapdoor spider, so pretty much unchanged from when they first came about, and if you live in a hole all your life you don't need to have lots of fur that will just get matted up :lol2:

Lovely looking things though ^^


----------



## 8and6

Biggys said:


> Lovely looking things though ^^


in a world where aesthetics have no place :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> in a world where aesthetics have no place :lol2::lol2:


Underground then, just aswell that is where it will be spending the next few years :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Our orchid mantis just ate a bumble bee, I'm well impressed. :flrt:

I've never done it before and never will again, just wanted to see what happens. I know all the problems, not a lot of bees about, mantis could get hurt, etc, but mine and the OHs curiosity got the better of us. Could see the stinger going mad into her arm, she wasn't even bothered, just munched away. After 5 minutes it's now all gone, fluff and all. :gasp: I've never seen her so eager to get food, normally it walks past her a few times before she even bothers, she had her eyes on the bee the whole time and caught it mid air.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Our orchid mantis just ate a bumble bee, I'm well impressed. :flrt:
> 
> I've never done it before and never will again, just wanted to see what happens. I know all the problems, not a lot of bees about, mantis could get hurt, etc, but mine and the OHs curiosity got the better of us. Could see the stinger going mad into her arm, she wasn't even bothered, just munched away. After 5 minutes it's now all gone, fluff and all. :gasp: I've never seen her so eager to get food, normally it walks past her a few times before she even bothers, she had her eyes on the bee the whole time and caught it mid air.


Nice 

Nice to see them do what they would in the wild, catching food in mid air :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Nice
> 
> Nice to see them do what they would in the wild, catching food in mid air :flrt:


Yeah, she doesn't normally do that either, only when we feed her hover flies. All the rest she just gets if it walks past her, sometimes it stands right in front of her and she won't even grab it. >_< I'm guessing she likes bigger food.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, she doesn't normally do that either, only when we feed her hover flies. All the rest she just gets if it walks past her, sometimes it stands right in front of her and she won't even grab it. >_< I'm guessing she likes bigger food.


:lol2:


I'm going to catch hover flies next time I get a mantis, how mad would the photo be if you could get the fly hovering and the mantid catching it in mid air :flrt:


----------



## selina20

I say call it soil because thats all you will ever see of it lmao


----------



## Dee_Williams

it is a pretty spider in a erm... odd sort of way.

i really need a better camera if i am gonna keep small beasties. i can't get any pics of the mantids or the spids. 

although i am one ghost mantis down. sigh. :bash:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> I'm going to catch hover flies next time I get a mantis, how mad would the photo be if you could get the fly hovering and the mantid catching it in mid air :flrt:


Yeah it's pretty impressive, I wish I got the bee thing on film.  



Dee_Williams said:


> it is a pretty spider in a erm... odd sort of way.
> 
> i really need a better camera if i am gonna keep small beasties. i can't get any pics of the mantids or the spids.
> 
> although i am one ghost mantis down. sigh. :bash:


Wait, what happened to one of your ghosts?


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> it is a pretty spider in a erm... odd sort of way.


:lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Yeah it's pretty impressive, I wish I got the bee thing on film.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what happened to one of your ghosts?


You should of


----------



## kris74

vivalabam said:


> Our orchid mantis just ate a bumble bee, I'm well impressed. :flrt:
> 
> I've never done it before and never will again, just wanted to see what happens. I know all the problems, not a lot of bees about, mantis could get hurt, etc, but mine and the OHs curiosity got the better of us. Could see the stinger going mad into her arm, she wasn't even bothered, just munched away. After 5 minutes it's now all gone, fluff and all. :gasp: I've never seen her so eager to get food, normally it walks past her a few times before she even bothers, she had her eyes on the bee the whole time and caught it mid air.


I fed a wounded bee to my juvie vagans last night. My mate thought it was a wasp so brained it with a towel, turned out it was a bee. It was still alive and buzzing but the spider was on it before it could get its act together. I'm liking this free range food thing atm, nice and cheap.....


----------



## Baldpoodle

*SAFETY PINS*








Safety pin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## selina20

Baldpoodle said:


> *SAFETY PINS*
> image
> Safety pin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Are sharp lol and very pin like


----------



## 8and6

selina20 said:


> Are sharp lol and very pin like



and safe if you follow the instructions :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

[email protected] said:


> and safe if you follow the instructions :2thumb:


Not if your an emo. They cut themselves with them to drown the sorrows of their sorry teenage lives.


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Not if your an emo. They cut themselves with them to drown the sorrows of their sorry teenage lives.


The intrustions don't say open me and cut yourself, so steve is still right 

:lol2:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> The intrustions don't say open me and cut yourself, so steve is still right
> 
> :lol2:


Safety pins rarely come with instructions when they are brought attached to clothing lol


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Safety pins rarely come with instructions when they are brought attached to clothing lol


 Mine do....:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

you guys seen those mahoosive safety pins?


i love BP's randomness.. he does take off topic very seriously


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Mine do....:whistling2:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


You emu you


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> you guys seen those mahoosive safety pins?


They are awesome 




selina20 said:


> You emu you


Emu. as in the big tall bird yeah ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> You emu you


lolwut?
that's a bit unfair on emus  
they are really nasty though.. like 'imma peck you' *peck*


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> lolwut?
> that's a bit unfair on emus
> *they are really nasty though.. like 'imma peck you' *peck**


You guys crack me up so much :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> They are awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emu. as in the big tall bird yeah ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Your not cool enough to be an emo so you are downgraded to a tall bird type thing until u use your safety pins correctly



spinnin_tom said:


> lolwut?
> that's a bit unfair on emus
> they are really nasty though.. like 'imma peck you' *peck*


My mate has an emu farm XD


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Your not cool enough to be an emo so you are downgraded to a tall bird type thing until u use your safety pins correctly


:lol2::lol2:





selina20 said:


> My mate has an emu farm XD


I'm never going to an emu farm, I get attacked by ducks, I would die in an emu farm :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> I'm never going to an emu farm, I get attacked by ducks, I would die in an emu farm :lol2:


My brother got attacked by a duck for his toffee crisp lmao


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> My brother got attacked by a duck for his toffee crisp lmao


:lol2:


Ducks are getting more thuggish :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> My mate has an emu farm XD


i pictured like cattle ranch.. but with emus.
is that along the right lines?
i could picture that.. al grainy and sepia, with john wayne


----------



## Biggys

I have decided my life long dream....I want to be an Emu jocky, and race them...8)


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I have decided my life long dream....I want to be an Emu jocky, and race them...8)


been there done that..
i bet it has been done though.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> been there done that..
> i bet it has been done though.


Wow, just shoot down my dreams...


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Wow, just shoot down my dreams...


</3......


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> </3......


:beer8::beer8::beer8::beer8:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> Ducks are getting more thuggish :gasp:


I know lol. Its not cats we should worry about with thumbs but gangster ducks lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> :beer8::beer8::beer8::beer8:


*virtual beer pass*


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> I know lol. Its not cats we should worry about with thumbs but gangster ducks lol


 

The mallard mafia :gasp:



spinnin_tom said:


> *virtual beer pass*


*virtual drinks it*

*virtual let down*

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> The mallard mafia :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> image


it's not the ducks though.. it's the swans you've got to be on the look out for.
they are like 'i look nice but *BAM* i break yo arm with mah wing'


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> image


They some bad ass ducks robbing that kitten :gasp:


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> it's not the ducks though.. it's the swans you've got to be on the look out for.
> they are like 'i look nice but *BAM* i break yo arm with mah wing'












they like their venison rare lmao


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> image
> 
> they like their venison rare lmao



i like my swan well done...


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> it's not the ducks though.. it's the swans you've got to be on the look out for.
> they are like 'i look nice but **BAM** i break yo arm with mah wing'


You called? :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> You called? :whistling2:


i don't get it :/


(i do really)


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> You called? :whistling2:


How did you do that :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> How did you do that :gasp:


it would seem as if i'm a woman charmer...
you guys could learn a thing or two


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> How did you do that :gasp:


He Bams the women in this joint lol.


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> He Bams the women in this joint lol.


at 15?
i think it's irregal


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> at 15?
> i think it's irregal


Since when did that stop people. Its cool to knock someone up at the age of 12 now didnt you know hahaha


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> Since when did that stop people. Its cool to knock someone up at the age of 12 now didnt you know hahaha


oh sorry i forgot about how cool underage sex was...
i best go and get smashed on dishwater (wkd) while i'm at it too


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> oh sorry i forgot about how cool underage sex was...
> i best go and get smashed on dishwater (wkd) while i'm at it too


Drink plenty of apple juice that normally does the trick lol


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> oh sorry i forgot about how cool underage sex was...
> i best go and get smashed on dishwater (wkd) while i'm at it too


It's ok I won't be bamming you any time soon, I don't think prison life will suit me, I wouldn't be allowed my make up.


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> It's ok I won't be bamming you any time soon, I don't think prison life will suit me, I wouldn't be allowed my make up.


 
oh yeah it's rape if one of the party is over and the other is under 16...
silly laws gone to hell..


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> It's ok I won't be bamming you any time soon, I don't think prison life will suit me, I wouldn't be allowed my make up.


You wont even be allowed a tampon lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> You wont even be allowed a tampon lol


um what?


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> um what?


LOL! :lol2:


----------



## mstypical

Sorry to hijack but noticed a lot of T lovers on here, my complete T collection is regrettably for sale, all of them are in my signature and there is an ad on the classifieds


----------



## selina20

mstypical said:


> Sorry to hijack but noticed a lot of T lovers on here, my complete T collection is regrettably for sale, all of them are in my signature and there is an ad on the classifieds


Your too far away for me


----------



## mstypical

selina20 said:


> Your too far away for me


Well I am willing to deliver locally but I think you're about 23,761 miles away :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## selina20

mstypical said:


> Well I am willing to deliver locally but I think you're about 23,761 miles away :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Lol ill have u know my best mate lives in halifax and its about a 600 mile round trip haha


----------



## mstypical

selina20 said:


> Lol ill have u know my best mate lives in halifax and its about a 600 mile round trip haha


Just Googled it..... i'm that bored..... it would be a 260 mile round trip for me.... estimated fuel costs £52 :roll2:


----------



## selina20

mstypical said:


> Just Googled it..... i'm that bored..... it would be a 260 mile round trip for me.... estimated fuel costs £52 :roll2:


Lmao was only interested in the £10 emerald lol


----------



## mstypical

selina20 said:


> Lmao was only interested in the £10 emerald lol


Aw if I knew how to post slings I would :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i got my slings sent in a teeny needle pot type thing all the way from hungary. they were ok. a bit peed off but ok.


----------



## mstypical

Dee_Williams said:


> i got my slings sent in a teeny needle pot type thing all the way from hungary. they were ok. a bit peed off but ok.


I read that they are generally more hardier through the postal system than fully grown ones, never fancied doing it myself, feels a bit 'tight' (Manc word, lack of a better one) though i'd happily receive a posted one :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

mstypical said:


> I read that they are generally more hardier through the postal system than fully grown ones, never fancied doing it myself, feels a bit 'tight' (Manc word, lack of a better one) though i'd happily receive a posted one :whistling2:


:lol2: Strange...


----------



## mstypical

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Strange...


Which bit......? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

mstypical said:


> Which bit......? :lol2:


That you won't send them but you'll get them in the post. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

they were a week in the post too. :gasp:

the bigger chile rose and curly haired seemed to weather it better. although i did have to use a pin and a bit of persuasion to get one of the curlys out of the tube thing. :devil:

one of the ghosts snuffed it miss viva. :censor: gutted. not the one that moulted though.


----------



## mstypical

vivalabam said:


> That you won't send them but you'll get them in the post. :lol2:


 Just don't think I could hand it over at the Post Office.... it's alive.... going into a postbox...


----------



## Dee_Williams

i posted newts down the other end of the country special delivery. 
they were ok.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> they were a week in the post too. :gasp:
> 
> the bigger chile rose and curly haired seemed to weather it better. although i did have to use a pin and a bit of persuasion to get one of the curlys out of the tube thing. :devil:
> 
> one of the ghosts snuffed it miss viva. :censor: gutted. not the one that moulted though.


Aww, sorry to hear that.  



mstypical said:


> Just don't think I could hand it over at the Post Office.... it's alive.... going into a postbox...


Yeah I kinda get what you mean. :lol2:


----------



## mstypical

Just realised how long this thread is and seeing as how a) my email notifications come to my BlackBerry and b) i'm going to bed now, I have to unsubscribe. Please PM me or see my ad if anyone's interested in the spids  Night!


----------



## vivalabam

mstypical said:


> Just realised how long this thread is and seeing as how a) my email notifications come to my BlackBerry and b) i'm going to bed now, I have to unsubscribe. Please PM me or see my ad if anyone's interested in the spids  Night!


I used to hate that, I got like over 100 emails a night, took ages to delete. :whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I used to hate that, I got like over 100 emails a night, took ages to delete. :whip:


i have a folder on yahoo.
i get a few pages in an evening


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> i have a folder on yahoo.
> i get a few pages in an evening


I have a couple thousand emails at the moment... I really need to delete them. :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I have a couple thousand emails at the moment... I really need to delete them. :blush:


yeah.. i need to clear mine.
the 2 forums i visit account for about 3/4 of my emails.. the rest are facebook and spam


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah.. i need to clear mine.
> the 2 forums i visit account for about 3/4 of my emails.. the rest are facebook and spam


Pretty much the same here, or I'll get the random odd picture of a dog from my mum or something. :devil:


----------



## snowgoose

Just a little chick from one of the webcams about 5 mins ago :flrt:


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> Just a little chick from one of the webcams about 5 mins ago :flrt:


You in a fluffy mood today lol


----------



## snowgoose

selina20 said:


> You in a fluffy mood today lol


Nah, it was there and deserved a picture, t'is all


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> Nah, it was there and deserved a picture, t'is all


I wana see these webcams u all go on about  i feel left out


----------



## snowgoose

:lol:

Africam.com


----------



## Baldpoodle

*JELLY BABIES*








Jelly baby - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## snowgoose

Baldpoodle said:


> *JELLY BABIES*
> image
> Jelly baby - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Damn you, you jelly babies can't out do a Black Eagle chick :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Baldpoodle said:


> *JELLY BABIES*
> image
> Jelly baby - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



what's the point?


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> what's the point?


Because he is probably a heathen and these look like primitive deities....... Rowntrees way of sticking two fingers up at organised monotheism :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> Because he is probably a heathen and these look like primitive deities....... Rowntrees way of sticking two fingers up at organised monotheism :whistling2:


hehe.
it'll be pics of green men next if that's the case...
i mean it's off topic, not complete random sh*t that pops into your head lol
but why would you just think jelly babies? never mind


----------



## Jonb1982

We had a picture of rhubarb yesterday and it started up quite a conversation lol

Jon


----------



## Dee_Williams

well i have been thinking silage while at a birthday party so i guess jelly babies is as good as anythnig?


----------



## garlicpickle

I just hurt my tooth chomping on a pork chop, I didn't see it had a bone in it


----------



## Jonb1982

garlicpickle said:


> I just hurt my tooth chomping on a pork chop, I didn't see it had a bone in it



Ouch, I'm just about to go cook haddock in mornay sauce, that better not have bones in lol!

Jon


----------



## Oderus

baldpoodle said:


> *jelly babies*
> image
> jelly baby - wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


oh yeah!!


----------



## snowgoose

Oderus said:


> oh yeah!!


----------



## vivalabam

Steak and tasteless veg, yum.  This healthy eating thing is poop.


----------



## kris74

vivalabam said:


> Steak and tasteless veg, yum.  This healthy eating thing is poop.


Learn to cook it properly then ha, veg shouldn't be tasteless. I worked on the veg section in the mal Maison for a while and learned to love the veg..... What I don't know about veg etc etc etc :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> Learn to cook it properly then ha, veg shouldn't be tasteless. I worked on the veg section in the mal Maison for a while and learned to love the veg..... What I don't know about veg etc etc etc :Na_Na_Na_Na:


oooh snap.
bam's probably crying now.. or whatever women do lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

my dad was a greengrocer so same for me too. i love veg. my daughter would rather eat fruit and veg than sweets. she is the only child i have ever known to go round asda asking for more broccoli, green or brussel sprouts, she loves them all raw. weird kid.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> my dad was a greengrocer so same for me too. i love veg. my daughter would rather eat fruit and veg than sweets. she is the only child i have ever known to go round asda asking for more broccoli, green or brussel sprouts, she loves them all raw. weird kid.


i'll eat anything but mushrooms


----------



## vivalabam

kris74 said:


> Learn to cook it properly then ha, veg shouldn't be tasteless. I worked on the veg section in the mal Maison for a while and learned to love the veg..... What I don't know about veg etc etc etc :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It's the OH, I say do them for 10 minutes and he does them for like half hour, they end up all soggy and taste like ass. I think I'll do them myself from now on, I like my veg a little crunchy. 



spinnin_tom said:


> i'll eat anything but mushrooms


I love mushrooms. :mf_dribble:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I love mushrooms. :mf_dribble:



you're just weird...
i like mushroom sauce and when they are cut up into tiny bits so i don't see. it's the nasty texture i hate.


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> i'll eat anything but mushrooms


Just wait till you find magic ones.......Pretty colours.....


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> Just wait till you find magic ones.......Pretty colours.....


ahahahahaha.... NO. 
tell me more about what they do to you?


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> ahahahahaha.... NO.
> tell me more about what they do to you?


this to your fragile eggshell mind >>>-------> :blowup:


----------



## spinnin_tom

:iamwithstupid:


----------



## Dr3d

spinnin_tom said:


> :iamwithstupid:


lolol I think he was explaing to you with pictures what shrooms do to your mind Tom  lol but starting to think your not needing any shrooms tonight hehehehe


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dr3d said:


> lolol I think he was explaing to you with pictures what shrooms do to your mind Tom  lol but starting to think your not needing any shrooms tonight hehehehe


hahahaha.... i wante dto keep the reply nice and blunt, that's the only one i thought remotely fits lol.
i know what shrooms do (not 1st hand) i watched Harold and kumar


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> hahahaha.... i wante dto keep the reply nice and blunt, that's the only one i thought remotely fits lol.
> i know what shrooms do (not 1st hand) i watched Harold and kumar


It's not like the films little dude, I love mushrooms, not sure I'll ever have them again though. Something quite odd about seeing a grown man crawling round a field in the mid autumn wet morns covered in cow pap looking for a good time haha


----------



## Amber

Stir fried vegetables are the best kind of vegetables. Next to roast cabbage perhaps.


----------



## garlicpickle

stick to your tinned mac n cheese Tom :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

garlicpickle said:


> stick to your tinned mac n cheese Tom :lol2:


haaaaaaa.
i had tortellini tonight


----------



## spinnin_tom

going to bed now...
i


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> haaaaaaa.
> i had tortellini tonight


Tinned tortellini? that's rank


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> Tinned tortellini? that's rank


not tinned....


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> not tinned....


I don't believe you, I reckon your ma's trying to dishearten you with god awful foods so you move out and she can rent your room to lodgers.....


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> you're just weird...
> i like mushroom sauce and when they are cut up into tiny bits so i don't see. it's the nasty texture i hate.


That's weird, I love the texture. I don't think I could eat them on their own, but they are good in stuff. 



Amber said:


> Stir fried vegetables are the best kind of vegetables. Next to roast cabbage perhaps.


Ooo sounds good, I don't think I've ever had stir fry.


----------



## Biggys

*Attention peoples*

There is and RFUK MW2 Match tomorrow

On the Xbox 


Add me

Biggys2682

and we can get a match going :2thumb:


----------



## kris74

YouTube - ‪QUADROPHENIA- Love, Reign O'er Me (W/ Lyrics!) Pt. 10‬‏


----------



## vivalabam

What the hell Jedward actually have a song out, what a load of crap it is as well. I thought the same with Twist and Pulse's song. >_>


----------



## Colosseum

Thinking about giving up smoking


----------



## garlicpickle

Colosseum said:


> Thinking about giving up smoking


Thought about trying an e-cig?


----------



## Colosseum

garlicpickle said:


> Thought about trying an e-cig?


 
Hmm have seen them but would fill a right tit with one, might just chuck all my tabacco away and suffer.


----------



## garlicpickle

Colosseum said:


> Hmm have seen them but would fill a right tit with one, might just chuck all my tabacco away and suffer.


I don't use it outside, I agree they looka bit stupid. I just use it at home. Saves standing out in the rain, I can sit at the pc or watch the telly and puff away in comfort without stinking the house up.


----------



## Jonb1982

I tried the e cig but didn't work for me, out of all the possible quit smoking aids, patches work best for me, apart from the itch lol

Jon


----------



## Colosseum

Jonb1982 said:


> I tried the e cig but didn't work for me, out of all the possible quit smoking aids, patches work best for me, *apart from the itch lol*
> Jon


 
You sure you don't have crabs


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> Thinking about giving up smoking


Don't be disappointed if it takes a few tries, it has a higher failure rate than heroin addiction. Completely insane really when you compare nicotine to that filthy crap but its a fact, glad I don't smoke cigs. Good luck with it though.


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> You sure you don't have crabs



Blimey didn't think of that!

Lol jon


----------



## selina20

I tried the patches but they actually burnt my arm lol. Mark tried Champix which is no longer available i dont think due to the amount of people getting heart problems because of it


----------



## Jonb1982

I wanted to try champix but wasn't allowed cos of my Job!


----------



## Colosseum

selina20 said:


> *I tried the patches but they actually burnt my arm lol.* Mark tried Champix which is no longer available i dont think due to the amount of people getting heart problems because of it


 
That's because your a flid!


----------



## Colosseum

Jonb1982 said:


> I wanted to try *champix* but wasn't allowed cos of my Job!


Sounds like a can of dog food


----------



## garlicpickle

The patches made my arm itch really bad. I'm not addicted to smoking anymore, I haven't had one for about a week and I feel fine, but I like sitting outside on a sunny day drinking a pint and smoking a ***. I just don't like the smell and how much it costs :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

I know, they are a rip off, I've just got back from Tunisia and they were just under 2.50 for a Pack of twenty!

Jon


----------



## Colosseum

yeah i have just got back from Corfu Jon and they were the same price


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Thinking about giving up smoking


You should, you'll be so glad you did when you do. You'll have loads more money, and you won't stink all the time! :lol2:

Seems like a lot of people smoke on here, I'm weird, I've never got addicted, I can pick it up and drop the habit as I please. I've not had one since May, but I'll smoke all over the summer as my friends do, but then when I'm back here I'll stop again.


----------



## Corsetts

selina20 said:


> I tried the patches but they actually burnt my arm lol. Mark tried Champix which is no longer available i dont think due to the amount of people getting heart problems because of it


Apparently Champix is still available, it's Zyban that's being withdrawn (according to my doctor, anyway)


----------



## Hedgewitch

Yeah, same for me, I smoke weekly atm, every Friday when I'm having a drink down the pub. I'll smoke any time I'm drinking but I just don't want one any other time.

When I was in Ecuador it was £1 for a 20 pack and so I was on twenty a day, when I came home I just stopped. No "I can't afford this", no decision, I just stopped smoking that much. Plus I'm a rolly smoker by choice and you just can't get the baccy out there, so it was cuts or nothing. So easy to just whip another out of the pack. 

In first year we could smoke in our rooms so I smoked all day every day, but then it just kinda petered out.

But a cigarette is just too nice with a pint for me to want to actually give up.


----------



## JurassicParking

I smoke for two reasons:

First being I generally enjoy it - nothing beats a nice sunny day with a pint or a BBQ and a cigarette. I'm not addicted to it and can pick it up and stop whenver I want too but I've been doing this for a year. I don't get withdrawal symptoms either, it's like alcohol - I've been drinking for a while but can quit if I want too. 

And secondly, to piss off the people who can't accept the freedom of choice. I would discuss this further but look up Bill Hicks' view on it, I echo that idea. 


I smoke Marlboro Reds too.


----------



## garlicpickle

JurassicParking said:


> I smoke for two reasons:
> 
> First being I generally enjoy it - nothing beats a nice sunny day with a pint or a BBQ and a cigarette. I'm not addicted to it and can pick it up and stop whenver I want too but I've been doing this for a year. I don't get withdrawal symptoms either, it's like alcohol - I've been drinking for a while but can quit if I want too.
> 
> And secondly, to piss off the people who can't accept the freedom of choice. I would discuss this further but look up Bill Hicks' view on it, I echo that idea.
> 
> 
> I smoke Marlboro Reds too.


I used to smoke them about 20 years ago but think it would actually kill me now to have one


----------



## JurassicParking

garlicpickle said:


> I used to smoke them about 20 years ago but think it would actually kill me now to have one


It's the first cigarette make I began on. If I can't find Marlboro's I'll look for Camel's which are significantly easier on the throat.

Have you ever tried to teach someone how to smoke? It's like teaching someone how to breathe..


----------



## vivalabam

JurassicParking said:


> It's the first cigarette make I began on. If I can't find Marlboro's I'll look for Camel's which are significantly easier on the throat.
> 
> Have you ever tried to teach someone how to smoke? It's like teaching someone how to breathe..


My friend taught my OH to, he choked, was well funny. :lol2:

I smoke B&H silver, pretty yummy. I do also smoke richmond, but they aren't as nice.


----------



## JurassicParking

I've stocked up on my cigarettes for Sonisphere festival this week. Better get packing, going food shopping tonight


----------



## Colosseum

I smoke shag its smooth


----------



## JurassicParking

Colosseum said:


> I smoke shag its smooth


I prefer to shag then smoke.


----------



## Hedgewitch

I smoke Golden Virginia, Native American spirit or Old Holbourne, depending on what I feel like. Mostly Golden V though.

If I'm smoking cuts it's gotta be Marlborough reds or Lucky Strikes.


----------



## Colosseum

Hedgewitch said:


> I smoke Golden Virginia, Native American spirit or Old Holbourne, depending on what I feel like. Mostly Golden V though.
> 
> If I'm smoking cuts it's gotta be Marlborough reds or *Lucky Strikes*.


 
Good taste mate, if they are cuts also I like West, Camel, Peter Styvesans.

Find Golden Vagina to lumpy thats why I smoke the Shag


----------



## mcluskyisms

My worst two habits, smoking and masturbation,

I'm a 20 a day man and I smoke like a chimney too.....

_- Alan Partridge _


----------



## Colosseum

How many times do you feel for the rim a day then?


----------



## mcluskyisms

Colosseum said:


> How many times do you feel for the rim a day then?


I wouldn't know Oli, I'm not Alan Partridge.


----------



## Baldpoodle

*PAPER CLIPS*








Paper clip - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Stelios

JurassicParking said:


> I smoke for two reasons:
> 
> First being I generally enjoy it - nothing beats a nice sunny day with a pint or a BBQ and a cigarette. I'm not addicted to it and can pick it up and stop whenver I want too but I've been doing this for a year. I don't get withdrawal symptoms either, it's like alcohol - I've been drinking for a while but can quit if I want too.
> 
> And secondly, to piss off the people who can't accept the freedom of choice. I would discuss this further but look up Bill Hicks' view on it, I echo that idea.
> 
> 
> I smoke Marlboro Reds too.


Of course it's about freedom of choice, if you want to waste your money killing yourself for no effect what so ever. It's your choice to make yourself and every thing around you stink.
Just go do it in the privacy of your own house.
I choose not to smoke, and I should have the freedom to walk down the road with out getting that s**t wafting into my face.
I can't wait untill it is banned in all public places, which wont be long now methinks.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Baldpoodle said:


> *PAPER CLIPS*
> image
> Paper clip - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Very nice Damien, I see your paper clips and raise you to 

*RUBBER BANDS *









Rubber band - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hedgewitch

Stelios said:


> Of course it's about freedom of choice, if you want to waste your money killing yourself for no effect what so ever. It's your choice to make yourself and every thing around you stink.
> Just go do it in the privacy of your own house.
> I choose not to smoke, and I should have the freedom to walk down the road with out getting that s**t wafting into my face.
> I can't wait untill it is banned in all public places, which wont be long now methinks.


Aw, non-smoker smugness and disgust. The worst part is how you're justified...

But seriously, I am right behind the smoking ban in pubs etc. I actually like the wee jaunts outside.

However, to ban it in the street strikes me as silly, as well as impracticable. A brief waft of smoke in your face is so far from an actual problem.

You wanna ban something in public? Ban people wearing crocs in public, now _that_ is something offensive and disgusting.


----------



## vivalabam

Stelios said:


> Of course it's about freedom of choice, if you want to waste your money killing yourself for no effect what so ever. It's your choice to make yourself and every thing around you stink.
> Just go do it in the privacy of your own house.
> I choose not to smoke, and I should have the freedom to walk down the road with out getting that s**t wafting into my face.
> I can't wait untill it is banned in all public places, which wont be long now methinks.


I totally agree, I mean I smoke, but I still think it should be banned in public places. Other than an area around pubs and clubs where people can smoke, but in the streets I'd love it if it could be banned, nothing worse than walking behind someone chugging on a cig.


----------



## Hedgewitch

vivalabam said:


> I totally agree, I mean I smoke, but I still think it should be banned in public places. Other than an area around pubs and clubs where people can smoke, but in the streets I'd love it if it could be banned, *nothing worse than walking behind someone chugging on a cig.*


I dunno, I think I'd prefer it to being brutally eviscerated...


----------



## Stelios

Hedgewitch said:


> Aw, non-smoker smugness and disgust. The worst part is how you're justified...
> 
> But seriously, I am right behind the smoking ban in pubs etc. I actually like the wee jaunts outside.
> 
> However, to ban it in the street strikes me as silly, as well as impracticable. A brief waft of smoke in your face is so far from an actual problem.
> 
> You wanna ban something in public? Ban people wearing crocs in public, now _that_ is something offensive and disgusting.


It's not just about stinking up the place, I would rather my son didn't grow up seeing adults who he might look up to smoking, and thinking that it is ok or cool.


----------



## GRB

It's funny reading smokers chat about smoking.


----------



## Stelios

Hedgewitch said:


> I dunno, I think I'd prefer it to being brutally eviscerated...


Man you really crack me up:roll2: are you sure you bat for the other team?


----------



## vivalabam

Hedgewitch said:


> I dunno, I think I'd prefer it to being brutally eviscerated...


:lol2: Figure of speech, a bad one I guess. :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

don't tell them but...
amphibian off topic is boring as hell :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> don't tell them but...
> amphibian off topic is boring as hell :lol2:


The whole section is like in another time zone, there's hardly anyone on there, made me appreciate this section a lot more. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Woop, the monkeys are back on the webcam, although they are late today :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> The whole section is like in another time zone, there's hardly anyone on there, made me appreciate this section a lot more. :lol2:


i think inverts are amongst the most ''busy'' of the forums.
like i've said ages ago.. we think the others are dead, but we are just always here lol


----------



## Hedgewitch

Stelios said:


> It's not just about stinking up the place, I would rather my son didn't grow up seeing adults who he might look up to smoking, and thinking that it is ok or cool.


OK, I'd actually not thought of that point, and it's a fair one really.



Stelios said:


> Man you really crack me up:roll2: are you sure you bat for the other team?


? Thanks, I think... :?


vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Figure of speech, a bad one I guess. :blush:


Don't mind me, just being a ridiculous pedant


----------



## mcluskyisms

I'm bored...

Define being bored....

_Definition -_

• I am watching the women's World Cup.....


----------



## mcluskyisms

Yeah, so anyway. I'm _still_ actually bored...

Define bored???

• I'm now watching Chinese Rodeo.....


----------



## Dee_Williams

ooo that is a bit harsh. i am sure womans football has it's place amongst the great sports. not sure where though.

my o/h smokes, he said he was gonna give up when i was preg but never did. 

smoking never used to bother me, my best friends smokes over 80 a day. but it bothers me now, i hate it.


----------



## Colosseum

Im just sat here reading Classic Tractor Magazine, interesting article on rear linkages.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Dee_Williams said:


> smoking never used to bother me, my best friends smokes over 80 a day. but it bothers me now, i hate it.


Is her second name Cotton???


----------



## Dee_Williams

his second name is cottrell actually. :lol2:

chinese rodeo? is that some scary porn thing?

anyone got any ideas for stopping midge bites itching?


----------



## mcluskyisms

:2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Had lots of mantis action happening, mega mantis moult, it;s now massive, and I think a female, so yey. ^_^ 

Male dead leaf moulted, and also we've had our first flower mature into an adult male, come on the females!


----------



## Hedgewitch

vivalabam said:


> Had lots of mantis action happening, mega mantis moult, it;s now massive, and I think a female, so yey. ^_^
> 
> Male dead leaf moulted, and also we've had our first flower mature into an adult male, come on the females!


"Mega mantis"?

And what type of flower mantis?


----------



## vivalabam

Hedgewitch said:


> "Mega mantis"?
> 
> And what type of flower mantis?


Plistospilota guineensis is my mega

Creobroter Apicalis is our flowers, we also have 1 extra that we have no idea what she is, bless. 7 of the Creobroter Apicalis and one random. :lol2:


----------



## Hedgewitch

vivalabam said:


> Plistospilota guineensis is my mega
> 
> Creobroter Apicalis is our flowers, we also have 1 extra that we have no idea what she is, bless. 7 of the Creobroter Apicalis and one random. :lol2:


Looking at a few photos, they're pretty mega!

And cool, I was wondering cos I've got three _Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii_ atm. One of them caught a moth earlier, which on closer inspection was ~3x its size :lol2: They're certainly not shy of their food.


----------



## vivalabam

Hedgewitch said:


> Looking at a few photos, they're pretty mega!
> 
> And cool, I was wondering cos I've got three _Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii_ atm. One of them caught a moth earlier, which on closer inspection was ~3x its size :lol2: They're certainly not shy of their food.


Yeah, I can't wait till it's that big, as long as it survives, apparently they have pretty bad moulting issues. It needs rehoming now, well it did before this moult really, the OH has been working from 6-6 so he's not had time to make up the cages and I can't use a glue gun. At least he has another few weeks before it moults again. :lol2:

Ah right kool, they are crazy little things, or flowers are only like 2cm big and take on blue bottles, when the blue bottle moves they have to move with it, they also have to jump to the floor to get it as they aren't able to hold them. They are crazy things. I think mantids overall are impressive, our orchid took on a massive bumble bee, munched it no problems stinger and all... 

I've never tried feeding a moth, I was always too worried about poisonous ones, I hear stories, no idea how much truth is to it! Do you think they can eat butterflies? There's like a shocking amount always annoying me. :whip:


----------



## Hedgewitch

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, I can't wait till it's that big, as long as it survives, apparently they have pretty bad moulting issues. It needs rehoming now, well it did before this moult really, the OH has been working from 6-6 so he's not had time to make up the cages and* I can't use a glue gun.* At least he has another few weeks before it moults again. :lol2:
> 
> Ah right kool, they are crazy little things, or flowers are only like 2cm big and take on blue bottles, when the blue bottle moves they have to move with it, they also have to jump to the floor to get it as they aren't able to hold them. They are crazy things. I think mantids overall are impressive, our orchid took on a massive bumble bee, munched it no problems stinger and all...
> 
> I've never tried feeding a moth, I was always too worried about poisonous ones, I hear stories, no idea how much truth is to it! Do you think they can eat butterflies? There's like a shocking amount always annoying me. :whip:


But... it's a glue gun. Point and click interface.

These are meant to be ambush hunters, but when they're hungry I've seen them bolt across their tubs, no attempt at camouflage, just get stuck right in there :roll:.

Think butterflies are more commonly poisonous than moths... Dunno which ones are good eating though. They're also deceptively hard to catch. I think most poisonous moths advertise the fact, go for the cryptically coloured ones.


----------



## vivalabam

Hedgewitch said:


> But... it's a glue gun. Point and click interface.
> 
> These are meant to be ambush hunters, but when they're hungry I've seen them bolt across their tubs, no attempt at camouflage, just get stuck right in there :roll:.
> 
> Think butterflies are more commonly poisonous than moths... Dunno which ones are good eating though. They're also deceptively hard to catch. I think most poisonous moths advertise the fact, go for the cryptically coloured ones.


He broke it, you have to fiddle with stuff to make it work... 

You should see mine, ambush my bum. Ours always jump to the floor like a crazy loon, one was impressive the other day, it jumped from the lid onto a stick and actually caught the fly. Ours used to chase fruit flies when they were being fed on them, was funny when we put like 5 in. :lol2:

Ah right I won't use them then, I can catch butterflies pretty easy, years of practise, I used to do it as a kid.


----------



## Hedgewitch

vivalabam said:


> He broke it, you have to fiddle with stuff to make it work...
> 
> You should see mine, ambush my bum. Ours always jump to the floor like a crazy loon, one was impressive the other day, it jumped from the lid onto a stick and actually caught the fly. Ours used to chase fruit flies when they were being fed on them, was funny when we put like 5 in. :lol2:
> 
> Ah right I won't use them then, I can catch butterflies pretty easy, years of practise, I used to do it as a kid.


I can catch fruit flies without crushing them, I can catch bluebottles out of the air, butterflies have me stumped.


----------



## vivalabam

Hedgewitch said:


> I can catch fruit flies without crushing them, I can catch bluebottles out of the air, butterflies have me stumped.


Catching fruit flies is impressive, I can't do that. I can catch blue bottles in the wild in given a tub, sometimes with my hands but I get them less often. I can catch hover flies, have you seen how quick they can move. :lol2: Trick is to bring the pot straight down on them, not from the side.


----------



## Hedgewitch

To be fair, I mostly catch them on stuff. If they're on leaves they've got a blind spot below them, go from beneath and you can catch them well easy. Blue bottles that is.


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Catching fruit flies is impressive, I can't do that. I can catch blue bottles in the wild in given a tub, sometimes with my hands but I get them less often. I can catch hover flies, have you seen how quick they can move. :lol2: Trick is to bring the pot straight down on them, not from the side.


hover flies are dumb as hell.
you'd expect it to be impossible with all those eyes, to catch or hit.. but no, i knock them to stun them and then catch them  i use one of those crappy sticky traps whihch catches around a fly a month


----------



## Dee_Williams

seems to be moult time here too.
the nzs are moulting and the prestiosas. thought one had died but it was mid moult!

the ghosts i have, one is teeny weeny and the others are all at least double the size. 
is this sexual differences or just a yuonger one?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> seems to be moult time here too.
> the nzs are moulting and the prestiosas. thought one had died but it was mid moult!
> 
> the ghosts i have, one is teeny weeny and the others are all at least double the size.
> is this sexual differences or just a yuonger one?


Might just be a younger one, they all mature different, our gammy was the smallest one out of the lot, today she moulted into an adult female before the rest. :lol2:










Our Gammy. ^_^


----------



## Dee_Williams

i have to say the flower mantids are freaking me out. they actually proper look at you. is quite weird. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i have to say the flower mantids are freaking me out. they actually proper look at you. is quite weird. :lol2:


Haha yeah they look evil, but very cute at the same time. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

your girly is pretty. :flrt:

the flowers are bigger than the others i have so is quite cool catching flies for them. the way they just fix on them and nab them is amazing.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> your girly is pretty. :flrt:
> 
> the flowers are bigger than the others i have so is quite cool catching flies for them. the way they just fix on them and nab them is amazing.


Your flowers are big? Ours are shockingly small. :lol2: Even our adult male is only like an inch. :lol2:

Our Ted. 










I'll get a better picture later when the OH is home. Looks like his wings are a bit weird, they don't fold up right.


----------



## Dee_Williams

well not big but bigger than the others. the others are teeny weeny. these are about erm probably an inch. they are very pretty and impressive hunters.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> well not big but bigger than the others. the others are teeny weeny. these are about erm probably an inch. they are very pretty and impressive hunters.


Yeah they are always hunting down food, I never knew something so small could be so greedy! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Why do they put seeds in my bread.....am I a bird??....No....well don't put seeds in my bread then...:devil:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Why do they put seeds in my bread.....am I a bird??....No....well don't put seeds in my bread then...:devil:


LMAO! I feel exactly the same, I had seeds in bread, you spend ages chewing them when you find one, like go away! :devil:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LMAO! I feel exactly the same, I had seeds in bread, you spend ages chewing them when you find one, like go away! :devil:


And when you get one and try to bite it and it keeps slipping so you can't bite it properly, cretinous things :devil:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> And when you get one and try to bite it and it keeps slipping so you can't bite it properly, cretinous things :devil:


I know! Then you can't spit it because there is loads of people around. And sometimes even if there isn't and you could spit it, you feel like you need to get one over on the seed so you keep trying. :devil:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I know! Then you can't spit it because there is loads of people around. And sometimes even if there isn't and you could spit it, you feel like you need to get one over on the seed so you keep trying. :devil:


 
:lol2:


Just spit it am someone if it hits then in the head, shout, BOOM! HEADSHOT...then run :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> Just spit it am someone if it hits then in the head, shout, BOOM! HEADSHOT...then run :lol2:


LOL! I say that when I get one on MW2. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! I say that when I get one on MW2. :blush:


:lol2::lol2:


Same...:blush:


And when I get killed alot, everyone gets abuse, I don't have a headset so they can't hear, but they still get shouted at :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> Same...:blush:
> 
> 
> And when I get killed alot, everyone gets abuse, I don't have a headset so they can't hear, but they still get shouted at :lol:


Haha yeah I'm the same, I start shouting, effing and jeffing, I blame my own team, the other team, my boyfriend. :lol2:


----------



## Hedgewitch

Seeds in bread: what was the point in making me bread if you're not going to grind the flour properly...


----------



## Colosseum

Hedgewitch said:


> Seeds in bread: what was the point in making me bread if you're not going to grind the flour properly...


 
Cheap labour :whistling2:


----------



## GRB




----------



## vivalabam

GRB said:


> [URL=http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_VizIrBQwA8w/SStr9vgJU_I/AAAAAAAAFqk/gaMvLMyj_ts/s400/jebnjeb.jpg]image[/URL]


Reminds me of wrong turn. :whistling2:


----------



## Hedgewitch

GRB said:


> image


Welcome to Nairn.


----------



## kris74

GRB said:


> [URL=http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_VizIrBQwA8w/SStr9vgJU_I/AAAAAAAAFqk/gaMvLMyj_ts/s400/jebnjeb.jpg]image[/URL]


The one on the right looks like he has the remains of his last victim all down the front of his shirt


----------



## spinnin_tom

@bam where'd you get the mesh?


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> @bam where'd you get the mesh?


Fabric shop, they sell it pretty cheap, I think it was like £2 for loads of it.


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> @bam where'd you get the mesh?


Whats the mesh for????????


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> Whats the mesh for????????


i'm getting a ghostie  i have melted lots of holes in a tub, burnt my hand lol. cutting a hole and siliconing mesh would be easier


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Fabric shop, they sell it pretty cheap, I think it was like £2 for loads of it.


nice i'll have a look tomorrow.. we have a dabric shop about a minute away  if not, net curtain it is lol


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm getting a ghostie  i have melted lots of holes in a tub, burnt my hand lol. cutting a hole and siliconing mesh would be easier


They can live in a pint pot until sub adult. :no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom

is two pints fine for a nympho then?


vivalabam said:


> They can live in a pint pot until sub adult. :no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom

*nymph lol. i thought i'd leave the original there


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> is two pints fine for a nympho then?


They do 2 pint pots? I never know that.  We just buy a load of pint pots in a big pack. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> They do 2 pint pots? I never know that.  We just buy a load of pint pots in a big pack. :lol2:


no it's a pot which is 2 pints in volume... i didn't buy it as a viv. it was originally pasta sauce which has been cleaned a million times lol


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> no it's a pot which is 2 pints in volume... i didn't buy it as a viv. it was originally pasta sauce which has been cleaned a million times lol


Oh right. :lol2: It might even be ok for them until adult then, as long as it's 3 times the size, even then the OH has been pretty lazy with his and they grew out of their tubs about 2 moults ago. He really needs to move them now, they can barely move. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i moved the ghosts into bigger tubs. half pint ones with lids from poundland. cut out part of the lid and glued fine metal mesh in. ta da! :lol2:

not that i like playing with the soldering iron and glue gun or anything.............


----------



## Dee_Williams

spinnin_tom said:


> is two pints fine for a nympho then?


2 pints of what??!! :gasp::blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i moved the ghosts into bigger tubs. half pint ones with lids from poundland. cut out part of the lid and glued fine metal mesh in. ta da! :lol2:
> 
> not that i like playing with the soldering iron and glue gun or anything.............


Awesome. :no1: I'd no doubt injure myself if I tried to use one of those, I leave all that to the OH. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i did burn my hand. but we will gloss over that fact......
was the dogs fault anyway. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i did burn my hand. but we will gloss over that fact......
> was the dogs fault anyway. :lol2:


:lol2: I'd no doubt end up with no finger.


----------



## Dee_Williams

well if it has to be held together then yeah i would say that is a fair bet! :lol2:


----------



## Baldpoodle

*HOT DOGS SAUSAGES*








Hot dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## vivalabam

Baldpoodle said:


> *HOT DOGS SAUSAGES*
> image
> Hot dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


:mf_dribble:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Baldpoodle said:


> *HOT DOGS SAUSAGES*
> image
> Hot dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
all the time..
we really don't need random stuff to start us off  :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

it does help though.
my daughter had these for dinner on monday night. a bowling birthday party. for 5year olds. went surprisingly well considering the bowling balls were bigger than some of the kids.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> it does help though.
> my daughter had these for dinner on monday night. a bowling birthday party. for 5year olds. went surprisingly well considering the bowling balls were bigger than some of the kids.


 
did they use the ramp things?
i use one at least once, just for a laugh lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

they did, does an alf get up a fair bit of speed on them! the yscored lots more than i did. but i was never any good at bowling.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha yeah I'm the same, I start shouting, effing and jeffing, I blame my own team, the other team, my boyfriend. :lol2:


 
:lol2::lol2:

I was doing well today, we have 4 matchs of 12 people on rust, no one got under like 30 kills each :gasp:

Was well fun XD


----------



## kris74

There are no bins in the hotdog factory.......


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> I was doing well today, we have 4 matchs of 12 people on rust, no one got under like 30 kills each :gasp:
> 
> Was well fun XD


I've not played rust in such a long time, it doesn't come up on mosh pit for some reason.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I've not played rust in such a long time, it doesn't come up on mosh pit for some reason.


Hmm I dunno, I love rust, get commando on, and hide on the top tower, and jump off and knife people like a ninja :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Hmm I dunno, I love rust, get commando on, and hide on the top tower, and jump off and knife people like a ninja :lol2:


baaaaaahhh
battlefield all the way... i'll use my pure skill and sprint forever and hunt you down


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> baaaaaahhh
> battlefield all the way... i'll use my pure skill and sprint forever and hunt you down


And be met by a barrel of an AA-12 :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> And be met by a barrel of an AA-12 :lol:


i'll have you way before your sh**ty bb gun is in range, with wy m24... *BOOM* i'll take your head off


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Hmm I dunno, I love rust, get commando on, and hide on the top tower, and jump off and knife people like a ninja :lol2:


:lol2: Kool, I never knife people, no idea why.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i'll have you way before your sh**ty bb gun is in range, with wy m24... *BOOM* i'll take your head off


:lol2:


and my Scar, with an agoc


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Kool, I never knife people, no idea why.


:lol2:

It's funny when you do it to your own team, I kept knifing this girl on there today, she got well emotional bless her :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> and my Scar, with an agoc


I've never used the Scar, not really, I've got all of the gold callsigns, and all of the silver ones so that's all I've used it . I've completed the ACR, UMP, Barret and Tar, I'm currently on the M41 or something? The 1st assault rifle.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> and my Scar, with an agoc


scar < m14 with 4X scope 
i would still mess up your face with and battlefield gun. can't wait for bc3


----------



## snowgoose

It's a mantis :lol2:

Yes I'm bored :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> It's a mantis :lol2:
> 
> Yes I'm bored :Na_Na_Na_Na:


That's a rather jolly mantis! :no1:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> That's a rather jolly mantis! :no1:




Have another one.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Have another one.


Are these yours? Or just random photos


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> scar < m14 with 4X scope
> i would still mess up your face with and battlefield gun. can't wait for bc3


:lol2:



snowgoose said:


> It's a mantis :lol2:
> 
> Yes I'm bored :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Is it weird the first thing I thought about when I saw that mantid was it Saying "Bitch say what ?" and looking like that :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Are these yours? Or just random photos


no, not mine ( I don't keep them ) I was just reviewing my suppliers updated pricelist and these almost made me want to get one :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> no, not mine ( I don't keep them ) I was just reviewing my suppliers updated pricelist and these almost made me want to get one :lol2:


Ah right awesome, what kind of prices are they? Also what ones can you get hold of?


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Ah right awesome, what kind of prices are they? Also what ones can you get hold of?


I'm not sure on prices yet because I'm still waiting for their trade pricelist to be updated.

The ones in the pictures are, Phasmomantis sumichrasti and Miomantis binotata.

The ones I can get are as follows ( although I am unsure how well they will travel coming from Germany )

Creobroter gemmatus
Creobroter pictipennis
Gongylus gongylodes
Heterochaeta occidentalis
Hierodula membranacea
Hymenopus coronatus
Miomantis binotata
Phasmomantis sumichrasti
Sphodromantis cf. viridis

( I will probably get a warning for this calling it spam :lol: )


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> ( I will probably get a warning for this calling it spam :lol: )


 
naaaah. somebody asked a Q. you A'd it :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I'm not sure on prices yet because I'm still waiting for their trade pricelist to be updated.
> 
> The ones in the pictures are, Phasmomantis sumichrasti and Miomantis binotata.
> 
> The ones I can get are as follows ( although I am unsure how well they will travel coming from Germany )
> 
> Creobroter gemmatus
> Creobroter pictipennis
> Gongylus gongylodes
> Heterochaeta occidentalis
> Hierodula membranacea
> Hymenopus coronatus
> Miomantis binotata
> Phasmomantis sumichrasti
> Sphodromantis cf. viridis
> 
> ( I will probably get a warning for this calling it spam :lol: )


Awesome I'll take a look. ^_^ I doubt it, it's on off topic, we can say whatever as long as it's sticking to the rules. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Awesome I'll take a look. ^_^ I doubt it, it's on off topic, we can say whatever as long as it's sticking to the rules. :lol2:


I was thinking about ordering a couple to test how they travel and work from there, but that will mean more tubs and flies :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I was thinking about ordering a couple to test how they travel and work from there, but that will mean more tubs and flies :lol2:


You could always give them to me, I'll test how good they are for you? :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

I could do, but I could always read up on care and keep them myself, although I'm not really a fan of mantids lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> You could always give them to me, I'll test how good they are for you? :whistling2:


make sure there's no duds ay bam?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I could do, but I could always read up on care and keep them myself, although I'm not really a fan of mantids lol


Haha, well you know, my offers there, I'm that kind. :lol2:

Are they adults or nymphs? Adults may not do too well but people send loads of nymphs over from Germany and most make it. There's a fair few sellers on mantis forums who are from outside the UK and send here.


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> make sure there's no duds ay bam?


Exactly, you know, make sure they are real mantids, not plastic ones and all that. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Exactly, you know, make sure they are real mantids, not plastic ones and all that. :lol2:


make sure they aren't poisonous either.... :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Haha, well you know, my offers there, I'm that kind. :lol2:
> 
> Are they adults or nymphs? Adults may not do too well but people send loads of nymphs over from Germany and most make it. There's a fair few sellers on mantis forums who are from outside the UK and send here.


They range in size depending on species, but from L1 to L6. No adults, so I guess I could stick to the smaller ones. I don't even know what instar they are adults at :lol: I'm guessing kinda L1-L4 would be a good size to stick to but I have no idea :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> make sure they aren't poisonous either.... :lol2:


And make sure he hasn't sold you a spider dressed up as a mantis, I've seen it done... Kinda. :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> They range in size depending on species, but from L1 to L6. No adults, so I guess I could stick to the smaller ones. I don't even know what instar they are adults at :lol: I'm guessing kinda L1-L4 would be a good size to stick to but I have no idea :lol2:


Yeah, they would no doubt send you them in bulk then, so you'll get some survive and sell on. You'd probably have to sell them at quite a high price though to get your moneys worth.


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> And make sure he hasn't sold you a spider dressed up as a mantis, I've seen it done... Kinda. :whistling2:


explain...


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> explain...


I was making it up, you blew my cover. :whip:


----------



## snowgoose

I will buy a tub and some fruit flys and order a couple in and see what happens.

The price shouldn't really be too high, Should be able to match TSS kinda prices.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I will buy a tub and some fruit flys and order a couple in and see what happens.
> 
> The price shouldn't really be too high, Should be able to match TSS kinda prices.


Ah right that's kool then. I hate fruit flies, I'm done with them now, lucky all of my mantids are grown up now. :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Ah right that's kool then. I hate fruit flies, I'm done with them now, lucky all of my mantids are grown up now. :flrt:


I had some ages ago ( can't remember what for ) but they just got everywhere, I didn't really need them so they ended up in the bin :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I had some ages ago ( can't remember what for ) but they just got everywhere, I didn't really need them so they ended up in the bin :lol:


Haha we've got a constant supply in my snail and millipede tank, just can't get rid of them. :whip:


----------



## Stelios

vivalabam said:


> Ah right that's kool then. I hate fruit flies, I'm done with them now, lucky all of my mantids are grown up now. :flrt:


Bought some today, omg they king stink.
They are now residing on the outside window ledge:evil:


----------



## vivalabam

Stelios said:


> Bought some today, omg they king stink.
> They are now residing on the outside window ledge:evil:


They do! We keep ours in the spare room, it's unbearable. :devil:


----------



## Hedgewitch

I love fruit flies, I've been culturing them for fun...


----------



## Biggys

Got building work going on tomorrow, so I have been kicked out of my room, looks like I will be up kepping you guys and girls entertained tonight :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Hedgewitch said:


> I love fruit flies, I've been culturing them for fun...


Weirdo. :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Got building work going on tomorrow, so I have been kicked out of my room, looks like I will be up kepping you guys and girls entertained tonight :lol2:


Awesome, there's not many people around a night time. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Awesome, there's not many people around a night time. :lol2:


Dammit :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Dammit :lol2:


I normally mooch off to play MW2, get beaten then come off and sulk and watch night cops. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Awesome, there's not many people around a night time. :lol2:


I'm usually here, I just don't say much


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I normally mooch off to play MW2, get beaten then come off and sulk and watch night cops. :lol2:


 Well if you fancy a Match I'm always up for it


----------



## Hedgewitch

vivalabam said:


> Weirdo. :whistling2:


I'm not going to deny that.



snowgoose said:


> I'm usually here, I just don't say much


Is it cos you're boring Jake?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I'm usually here, I just don't say much


Well that's just boring.  



Biggys said:


> Well if you fancy a Match I'm always up for it


Yeah, kool. I won't be on my mic or anything, the OH goes to bed.


----------



## snowgoose

Hedgewitch said:


> I'm not going to deny that.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it cos you're boring Jake?


No, it's cos I have better things to do


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Well that's just boring.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, kool. I won't be on my mic or anything, the OH goes to bed.


Thats cool I don't have a mic anyway :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Back to work for three days today... Didn't sleep well last night.. This cereal is a bit manky.. =[


----------



## spinnin_tom

feed all the inverts.. and my verts. we're going to scotland for a wedding, well at 3. best thing is if i eat there i'm legally allowed to drink :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

are you? good grief. scottish law is weird. 

you can wave as you go past junction 44. i live about 10 miles away from there. :lol2:

i have been culturing fruit flies too. am doing an experiment to see if the bought medium works better or as well as my own home made medium (using tescos own brand ready brek type stuff and fruit puree pots left over from when my daughter was ickle.) 

plus i got large flies and small flies. i live a very exciting life............


----------



## selina20

Dee_Williams said:


> are you? good grief. scottish law is weird.
> 
> you can wave as you go past junction 44. i live about 10 miles away from there. :lol2:
> 
> i have been culturing fruit flies too. am doing an experiment to see if the bought medium works better or as well as my own home made medium (using tescos own brand ready brek type stuff and fruit puree pots left over from when my daughter was ickle.)
> 
> plus i got large flies and small flies. i live a very exciting life............


We make ready brek using fruit juice and water and then mush a banana into it. The flies love it.


----------



## Dee_Williams

i use water to make a thick paste and then added the fruit puree. the first lot got a mashed banana with some oats and a sprinkle of brewers yeast. they are larvaed up and going well. put some more food in as nearly eaten it all.


----------



## Colosseum

Getting the Muckspreader fired up


----------



## Dee_Williams

my o/h spent yesterday washing out sheds. he wasn't a happy bunny.


----------



## Jonb1982

Ugh, nearly time for work, really can't be bothered, anybody fancy doing my shift for me lol?


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> Ugh, nearly time for work, really can't be bothered, anybody fancy doing my shift for me lol?


doing what?


----------



## Jonb1982

Driving trains!


----------



## Dee_Williams

o cool!!!

yes i will do your shift for you!!!!


----------



## Jonb1982

Aww thanks, well u need to b In York for 1250 lol!


----------



## Dee_Williams

now that could be a problem! :gasp:


----------



## Jonb1982

Tut lol, looks like I'll have to go to work today then!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> are you? good grief. scottish law is weird.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> it's uk law.
> 15 and i can drink beer, wine or cider with a meal...


----------



## Dee_Williams

really? well i never knew that. learn something new everyday and all that.


----------



## spinnin_tom

on a side note..
just before we left, i checked my B. alboposum, she (well hopefully) has molted.. she's got blue legs and a dark red arse


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> Dee_Williams said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you? good grief. scottish law is weird.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> it's uk law.
> 15 and i can drink beer, wine or cider with a meal...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I think you are slightly mistaken, as far as I know, a person of 16 may consume alcohol ( Beer, cider or wine ) with a meal.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hedgewitch

snowgoose said:


> Actually I think you are slightly mistaken, as far as I know, a person of 16 may consume alcohol ( Beer, cider or wine ) with a meal.


I think you're right:

BBC NEWS | UK | Children and drink: What's legal?

From wikipædia:



> The minimum age for the purchase of alcohol is 18. People aged 16 or 17 may consume wine, beer or cider on licensed premises (pubs/bars/restaurants) with a table meal. In England and Wales, it must be an adult who orders,[76] however an adult doesn't have to be present to order alcohol with a meal in Scotland. The legal age for the purchase of alcohol from an off-licence (store/supermarket) is 18. (The legal age to buy liqueur chocolates is 16, but this is rarely enforced.)


While the rule is ever so slightly different in Scotland (Scot's law and all that) the age is still 16.


----------



## vivalabam

Just brought some locusts for the fist time, wow they have a jump on them! How am I supposed to get them out.


----------



## Brandan Smith

bucket them break there legs


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Just brought some locusts for the fist time, wow they have a jump on them! How am I supposed to get them out.


Just go from over the top of them and cup around them, or you can just grab the back legs, but no to hard or they pop off :lol2:


----------



## Hedgewitch

Threats of violence?

Sing them a soothing song?


----------



## Biggys

Hedgewitch said:


> Threats of violence?
> 
> Sing them a soothing song?


This might just be crazy enough to work....:gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

I managed to get out 1 locust, not a problem... But then I tipped over a while box of adult brown crickets... Twice. :blush:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> I managed to get out 1 locust, not a problem... But then I tipped over a while box of adult brown crickets... Twice. :blush:


 
Butterfingers


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Butterfingers


I'm not sure what's worse, dropping a pack of crickets, or a box full of flies... Either way I shouldn't be allowed near feeder food.


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> I'm not sure what's worse, dropping a pack of crickets, or a box full of flies... Either way I shouldn't be allowed near feeder food.


Oh your a little rascal.


----------



## Hedgewitch

vivalabam said:


> I managed to get out 1 locust, not a problem... But then I tipped over a while box of adult brown crickets... Twice. :blush:


Face. Palm.


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Oh your a little rascal.





Hedgewitch said:


> Face. Palm.


:blush:


----------



## Dr3d

Hedgewitch said:


> Face. Palm.


 
you comin in BTS tonight? just picked up a few more today...


----------



## Baldpoodle

*NUTS AND BOLTS*








Nuts and Bolts and Screws - Metric Bolts and Fasteners - Stainless Steel Fasteners


----------



## Colosseum




----------



## selina20

Colosseum said:


> [URL=http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/4011/10737011h.jpg]image[/URL]


The chocolate one is the best XD


----------



## Colosseum

selina20 said:


> The chocolate one is the best XD


No no bloody no Selina!!!!!!!!!! Butterscotch!


----------



## selina20

Colosseum said:


> No no bloody no Selina!!!!!!!!!! Butterscotch!


It dont taste nice tho


----------



## Dee_Williams

it does taste nice.

i like locusts, they are easy to catch if they escape, they boing but they are visible and they don't move very quick.


----------



## Colosseum

selina20 said:


> It dont taste nice tho


 
Selina you have never had any taste


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> No no bloody no Selina!!!!!!!!!! Butterscotch!


:mf_dribble: I've not had that in years!


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> :mf_dribble: I've not had that in years!


 
Buy it, mix it fridge it over night so it is really cold and consume its the tits!


----------



## Hedgewitch

I still eat it...


----------



## Biggys

Angels delights :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Buy it, mix it fridge it over night so it is really cold and consume its the tits!


I'm trying to loose a few pounds at the moment, I don't think that would help! Although neither did the curry I ate earlier. :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> I'm trying to loose a few pounds at the moment, I don't think that would help! Although neither did the* curry *I ate earlier. :whistling2:


 
Your have a bad bot bot in the morning


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Your have a bad bot bot in the morning


:lol2: It wasn't spicy.


----------



## Colosseum

I had a spicy sturfry earlier had some thai chilli and coconut sauce in there with it I will be firing on all cylinders tomorrow.


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> I had a spicy sturfry earlier had some thai chilli and coconut sauce in there with it I will be firing on all cylinders tomorrow.


LMAO! Nice. :lol2: I've always wanted to try a stir fry, I'd have no idea where to begin though...


----------



## Biggys

ANyone here know anything about BMXs ?


----------



## Colosseum

Really it's very easy and very good for you you should give it a whirl.


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Really it's very easy and very good for you you should give it a whirl.


I might have to look into it, I'm sure there's a recipe online somewhere. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Selina you have never had any taste


ooooooooooooh. 
SIT DOWN SELINA


----------



## samhack

vivalabam said:


> I might have to look into it, I'm sure there's a recipe online somewhere. :lol2:


If you go to tesco they do a pack of stir dry Veg and sauce in a packet. Get or use your wok and off you go. Maybe get noodles (fresh ones) and stick them in too. You can pretty much stick what you want in a stir fry 

Its even quicker if you Blanche everything in some boiling water first :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

samhack said:


> If you go to tesco they do a pack of stir dry Veg and sauce in a packet. Get or use your wok and off you go. Maybe get noodles (fresh ones) and stick them in too. You can pretty much stick what you want in a stir fry
> 
> Its even quicker if you Blanche everything in some boiling water first :no1:


Sounds pretty simple, I feel we will need to buy a wok. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

woks are awesome. i use ours for loads of things, lasagna mince, to taco mince, stir frys and all sorts.

there was an odd noise in here when i came in, managed to track it down to a slug eating polystryrene. nice eh.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> woks are awesome. i use ours for loads of things, lasagna mince, to taco mince, stir frys and all sorts.
> 
> there was an odd noise in here when i came in, managed to track it down to a slug eating polystryrene. nice eh.


LMAO! That's so random. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

well it was a bit distressing til i found out what it was. and i don't know what was weirder, the slug eating polystyrene or that i could hear it?


----------



## Hedgewitch

Just watched Sunshine again. Such a goddamn epic movie. If you've not watched it, watch it.

YouTube - ‪Surface of the Sun - Sunshine theme‬‏


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> well it was a bit distressing til i found out what it was. and i don't know what was weirder, the slug eating polystyrene or that i could hear it?


Definitely the eating polystyrene :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

it was, honest. has gone for a heavenly float in the blue pellets now.


----------



## Hedgewitch

Dee_Williams said:


> it was, honest. has gone for a heavenly float in the blue pellets now.


Gods bless those blue pellets...


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am not sure if it is. got sick of my house lookng like a funky 80's style disco in the morning. sure the slugs were having wild parties.


----------



## Hedgewitch

Dee_Williams said:


> i am not sure if it is. got sick of my house lookng like a funky 80's style disco in the morning. sure the slugs were having wild parties.


My parent's house down south it looks like that... nothing like going to get a midnight snack or a glass of water and stepping on a slug barefoot. And the times when your school bag or whatever is covered in slime trails.


----------



## vivalabam

Hedgewitch said:


> My parent's house down south it looks like that... nothing like going to get a midnight snack or a glass of water and stepping on a slug barefoot. And the times when your school bag or whatever is covered in slime trails.


I've stepped on a slug before, it's horrible. 

Are you talking about slugs in your house? If so that's a little weird. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

yes leopard slugs. it is a shame as they are quite pretty really. sigh. i don't like putting the pellets down but i don't really have a lot of choice. unless soemone can recommend an animal i can release into the front room on a night ot eat them?


----------



## Colosseum

I ate a slug when I was like six years old.


----------



## Dr3d

Colosseum said:


> I ate a slug when I was like six years old.


 
fresh Garlic butter ???


----------



## Dee_Williams

well you can live here if you would like ot eat some more?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> yes leopard slugs. it is a shame as they are quite pretty really. sigh. i don't like putting the pellets down but i don't really have a lot of choice. unless soemone can recommend an animal i can release into the front room on a night ot eat them?


 
slow worms could do the trick... do you have acces to slow worms:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

erm.........
not that i am aware of.


----------



## Hedgewitch

Hodgehegs?


----------



## samhack

Hedgewitch said:


> Hodgehegs?


Lol I think I prefer it spelt that way, and I'll second the Hedgehog/Hodgeheg idea.

Get some as pets, some can be pretty expensive but they are great. Then you can let them out in your front room whenever you want.

Although you may want to track down how the slugs are getting in to begin with?

And I am so leaving some polystyrene out now to see if they will eat it


----------



## snowgoose

Have a warthog :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i would like a warthog. :blush: but we have a wildboar boar instead so that will have to do. 

i thought about hodgehegs. hehe like that. but i am sure everyone will scream parasites and dangerous if i ask so i didn't bother. they do sell the pygmy ones occasionally at a market i go too..............

they snuck in through a gap that has been sealed, but they have got behind the plaster board and the distressing visibility of various sizes of slug leads us to believe the damn things are breeding. so for the moment blue pellets it is. i did keep throwing them out. but after sending over 30 every night for flying lessons i got sick of them all coming back in. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Get a couple of pints for then :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> I ate a slug when I was like six years old.


I found a really big fat slug when I was at a zoo when I was like 5. I wanted to marry it, I said I wasn't leaving my slug behind, my mum made me put in down, I wasn't allowed it in the car.


----------



## snowgoose

Right, time to sort out a couple of things to keep some mantids in, and some bloody fruit flies lol

Think I will get the flightless ones


----------



## Lucky Eddie

vivalabam said:


> I found a really big fat slug when I was at a zoo when I was like 5. I wanted to marry it,


I dont think they live long enough. I have never seen one older than 7.


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: 
aww poor little kid having to leave fiancee behind. mean mum.


----------



## vivalabam

Lucky Eddie said:


> I dont think they live long enough. I have never seen one older than 7.


Yeah, I didn't know that at 5 though. :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2:
> aww poor little kid having to leave fiancee behind. mean mum.


I know.  It was such a beautiful slug.


----------



## Dee_Williams

awwww :flrt:


----------



## Lucky Eddie

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, I didn't know that at 5 though. :lol2:


Ignorance is no defense. You should be ashamed.

I used to make mazes for slugs out of salt when I was a kid.

Marriage wasn't on my mind then.


----------



## vivalabam

Lucky Eddie said:


> Ignorance is no defense. You should be ashamed.
> 
> I used to make mazes for slugs out of salt when I was a kid.
> 
> Marriage wasn't on my mind then.


Well I was obviously a developed child. :lol2: I used to do that as well, funny story my mum still does. *shakes head* She makes a big ring of salt and puts slugs and snails in the middle.


----------



## Dr3d

vivalabam said:


> Well I was obviously a developed child. :lol2: I used to do that as well, funny story my mum still does. *shakes head* She makes a big ring of salt and puts slugs and snails in the middle.


 
tutt tutt animal cruelty......:gasp: :lol2:


----------



## Lucky Eddie

But you have to leave a gap and take bets.

When I worked in a pet shop, I used to threaten to paint numbers on the GAL shells and run a salt wall of death sweep stake.


----------



## vivalabam

Dr3d said:


> tutt tutt animal cruelty......:gasp: :lol2:


They eat her garden, and apparently that's a bad thing. :lol2:



Lucky Eddie said:


> But you have to leave a gap and take bets.
> 
> When I worked in a pet shop, I used to threaten to paint numbers on the GAL shells and run a salt wall of death sweep stake.


:lol2: That could take some time, they don't move very quick!


----------



## Lucky Eddie

vivalabam said:


> They eat her garden, and apparently that's a bad thing. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: That could take some time, they don't move very quick!


Yeah, the salt slowed them down a bit...........


----------



## spinnin_tom

:gasp: i'm wearing a suit 
ready to go to this wedding, haggis and salmon for dinner


----------



## vivalabam

Have a great time. :no1: Although I think weddings are boring. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Have a great time. :no1: Although I think weddings are boring. :lol2:


i'll try and enjoy myself.


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> i'll try and enjoy myself.


Just think, there's cake!


----------



## Dee_Williams

marzipan and icing. yak.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> marzipan and icing. yak.


Yeah I hate the icing, I usually nibble a little bit then take it off and eat the actual cake. :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Best cake ever the Madeira


----------



## vivalabam

I love coffee cake. :mf_dribble:


----------



## snowgoose

Woop, new pricelist from my supplier,

Bad times, website needs updating


----------



## Baldpoodle

*FLOWER POTS*








Flower Pots, Garden Supplies, Gardening Tips


----------



## Biggys

Baldpoodle said:


> *FLOWER POTS*
> image
> Flower Pots, Garden Supplies, Gardening Tips


....Are good for hides...


----------



## Colosseum

Baldpoodle said:


> *FLOWER POTS*
> image
> Flower Pots, Garden Supplies, Gardening Tips


 

Are good for taking a dump in @ Garden centres


----------



## Bagger293

I imagine most of you have seen Life in the Undergrowth so this will be nothing new to you but I found some slugs mating yesterday and got some photographs;























































Cool stuff eh? =]


----------



## Colosseum

That's what I call having it large


----------



## Stelios

Dirty buggers


----------



## Baldpoodle

Lets have a BBQ .....anyone want the pigs dick?


----------



## Oderus

Baldpoodle said:


> Lets have a BBQ .....anyone want the pigs dick?
> 
> image


Make mine the long pig.









Or just have a meat sandwich.

YouTube - ‪meat sandwich‬‏


----------



## vivalabam

Baldpoodle said:


> Lets have a BBQ .....anyone want the pigs dick?
> 
> image


I'd rather a chop if there's one going. :whistling2:


----------



## Oderus

Bagger293 said:


> I imagine most of you have seen Life in the Undergrowth so this will be nothing new to you but I found some slugs mating yesterday and got some photographs;
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Cool stuff eh? =]


Great shots, quite a few good sized leopards round here but I rarely see them out in the day.


----------



## Dee_Williams

you can have all the ones in my house! and they mate on the ceiling. :devil:


----------



## samhack

I still think its weird that you get slugs in your house


----------



## Dee_Williams

weird? i think it is a travesty. 

big old stone farmhouse with nice cool damp spaces behind plasterboard. (badly put on) when we can afford it we wil pull the lot down and re do it all.


----------



## aussiesk8

Sorry to break the flow but what the hell happened to hiphop? Like minded individuals discuss!

YouTube - ‪public enemy - louder than a bomb - Greatest Misses‬‏


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> [URL="http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/2849/b042madeira20cakedsc004.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Best cake ever the Madeira


aka bread


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> aka bread


No Madiera Cake


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> No Madiera Cake


i know. it looks really boring like bog-standard hovis


----------



## Colosseum

Good cake


----------



## Biggys

aussiesk8 said:


> Sorry to break the flow but what the hell happened to hiphop? Like minded individuals discuss!
> 
> YouTube - ‪public enemy - louder than a bomb - Greatest Misses‬‏


What has happened to it ?

It has been raped, beaten and shat on....


Have a listen to a few of these guys, I only listen to "underground" hiphop now, none of the commercial crap

Diabolic
Hopsin
Immoral Techuniques
Vinnie pas

and a few other good hiphop groups

Bliss n eso (aussie hiphop, these guys are legends)
Tech n9ne
Twista

Listen to some of those dude, you can't go wrong


----------



## snowgoose

Well I'm bored of doing my website now :lol:

Anyone wanna finish it off for me? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

What's the venom like on T.Curperus. 

I've been offered one just for P&P prices, I know they are new world, but can't find anything about the venom. Is it more like a P. Irminia or an avic.


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Well I'm bored of doing my website now :lol:
> 
> Anyone wanna finish it off for me? :lol2:


I will





for 1 million dollars...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> What's the venom like on T.Curperus.
> 
> I've been offered one just for P&P prices, I know they are new world, but can't find anything about the venom. Is it more like a P. Irminia or an avic.


I have heard it is pretty bad for a new world but you should be fine 

:2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for 1 million dollars...
> 
> image


I think I will do it myself then :lol:

@ Viva, I don't see the point in looking up bite reports for anything due to the fact that everyone can react differently, might be like a bee sting to some and could kill others if they react badly.

Just get it


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I have heard it is pretty bad for a new world but you should be fine
> 
> :2thumb:





snowgoose said:


> I think I will do it myself then :lol:
> 
> @ Viva, I don't see the point in looking up bite reports for anything due to the fact that everyone can react differently, might be like a bee sting to some and could kill others if they react badly.
> 
> Just get it


Haha well ok then if you're forcing me into it. :lol2:

I'll have a think, I have enough spiders which are growing rapidly, ones needs to be rehomed badly, I'm running out of space ahhh!


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I think I will do it myself then :lol:
> 
> @ Viva, I don't see the point in looking up bite reports for anything due to the fact that everyone can react differently, might be like a bee sting to some and could kill others if they react badly.
> 
> Just get it


Damn,...:lol2:


Also ^ good advice


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha well ok then if you're forcing me into it. :lol2:
> 
> I'll have a think, I have enough spiders which are growing rapidly, ones needs to be rehomed badly, I'm running out of space ahhh!


Sell the OH :lol2:

T money and more room :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Sell the OH :lol2:
> 
> T money and more room :whistling2:


I don't think anyone would buy him though :lol:

40 products down only another 100 odd left


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I don't think anyone would buy him though :lol:
> 
> 40 products down only another 100 odd left


Ooo, anything fancy ?


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Ooo, anything fancy ?


Sadly this isn't new stock, I'm just giving my site an overhaul :lol:


----------



## samhack

Biggys said:


> Sell the OH :lol2:
> 
> T money and more room :whistling2:


I'll sell you my other half 

Or I'll trade for some Ts and some enclosures


----------



## vivalabam

Rehomed Phampo, but hair to the eyes, oww.


----------



## samhack

vivalabam said:


> Rehomed Phampo, but hair to the eyes, oww.


Bad times


----------



## vivalabam

Cricket tub, and her new home, plenty of room, she couldn't stretch her legs out fully in the cricket tub.  










Straight into her hide which she desperately needed.










She always hated it when I opened the lid, closed the lid, walked passed, watered. Always kicking hairs this one, so now she has a hide, hopefully this hair kicking lark will stop. :lol2:

She was too busy kicking hairs at me to move then a big lump of the old substrate landed on her bum, that soon got her moving. I checked and she is ok, just a bit shaken up I reckon, I put some of her old webbing in as well, hopefully make her feel more at home.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Rehomed Phampo, but hair to the eyes, oww.


Ouch


----------



## Biggys

Foxs Chunkie extremely chocolately Cookies, are AMAZING....If you don't have any get down the shop and get some now 

they are awesome :mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam

Congo! She came out for a cuddle! :flrt:




























Now pull your best confused face!










She shouldn't have come out, she only moulted about 4 days ago, she walked onto me when I was watering, silly sausage. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Congo! She came out for a cuddle! :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Now pull your best confused face!
> 
> image
> 
> She shouldn't have come out, she only moulted about 4 days ago, she walked onto me when I was watering, silly sausage. :lol2:


 
Such epic colours :gasp:


Last picture is awesome :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Such epic colours :gasp:
> 
> 
> Last picture is awesome :lol2:


She's such a little monster, she hates the camera. :lol2: As soon as the OH started taking pictures she didn't take her eyes off it.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> She's such a little monster, she hates the camera. :lol2: As soon as the OH started taking pictures she didn't take her eyes off it.


Awww bless her :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

yeah...


----------



## spinnin_tom

got 2 plastic sweet jars for free today.
this is sorta aimed at bam, how should i mod it to ready it for a mantis


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> got 2 plastic sweet jars for free today.
> this is sorta aimed at bam, how should i mod it to ready it for a mantis


 http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/707391-how-set-up-gallon-jar.html

Here you go mate :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

thanks mate 
reckon i could use mesh and a rubber band instead of a lid since i broke both :/ ?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> thanks mate
> reckon i could use mesh and a rubber band instead of a lid since i broke both :/ ?


Yeah mash and a rubber band is fine 

I think that is what bam does anyway :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> got 2 plastic sweet jars for free today.
> this is sorta aimed at bam, how should i mod it to ready it for a mantis


We cut out the side and glue mesh to it, depending on what sweet jar you have you might have to cut out a lot of the side, we found outs can't climb on it. 



spinnin_tom said:


> thanks mate
> reckon i could use mesh and a rubber band instead of a lid since i broke both :/ ?


You can indeed, it's what we did, we got rid of the lids and just had mesh on top.


----------



## Biggys

The likes are on 234 8)


----------



## spinnin_tom

coolio.
thanks a lot kerry (i think that's you bam lol)
if it's not.. virtual slap me


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> coolio.
> thanks a lot kerry (i think that's you bam lol)
> if it's not.. virtual slap me


Yeah that's me. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah that's me. :lol2:


 I dunno why I have known your name for like 8 months since you added me on FB, but I have always been scared of using your name :blush:

:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I dunno why I have known your name for like 8 months since you added me on FB, but I have always been scared of using your name :blush:
> 
> :lol2:


 
aaaaaww bless him lol.
if we're doing facebook ads : http://www.facebook.com/BLACK.GHOST.KNIFE


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> The likes are on 234 8)


 
half of which were given by me


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> half of which were given by me


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I dunno why I have known your name for like 8 months since you added me on FB, but I have always been scared of using your name :blush:
> 
> :lol2:


Haha no idea why, I don't bite! I promise! :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> aaaaaww bless him lol.
> if we're doing facebook ads : http://www.facebook.com/BLACK.GHOST.KNIFE


Added. :no1:


----------



## samhack

spinnin_tom said:


> aaaaaww bless him lol.
> if we're doing facebook ads : http://www.facebook.com/BLACK.GHOST.KNIFE


I'll add T people if you'll have me  

mine is

Sam Hack | Facebook

I think that's right, I'm not the best at linking while using my mobile :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

samhack said:


> I'll add T people if you'll have me
> 
> mine is
> 
> Sam Hack | Facebook
> 
> I think that's right, I'm not the best at linking while using my mobile :blush:


It's a link to someone called Sam Hack, I'm guessing that's right. :lol2: I added you. :no1:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Feel free to add me too...

Norman Baker | Facebook


----------



## samhack

mcluskyisms said:


> Feel free to add me too...
> 
> Norman Baker | Facebook


Norman baker?


----------



## mcluskyisms

samhack said:


> Norman baker?


Yeah man, Norman Baker...


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> Feel free to add me too...
> 
> Norman Baker | Facebook


I was actually going to add them then... :blush:


----------



## Biggys

samhack said:


> Norman baker?


I did wonder aswell :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

vivalabam said:


> I was actually going to add them then... :blush:





Biggys said:


> I did wonder aswell :lol2:


Add me!!!


----------



## samhack

mcluskyisms said:


> Yeah man, Norman Baker...


Whatever floats your boat fella 

coincidentally I used to live near him.


----------



## spinnin_tom

who's scaley something? he's from the rfuk group


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Add me!!!


I'm debating weather to make a RFUK facebook for RFUK peoples, as mine is....well....less than child freindly at times :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I'm debating weather to make a RFUK facebook for RFUK peoples, as mine is....well....less than child freindly at times :blush:


nor is mine.. people will have to deal with it :lol2:


----------



## samhack

mcluskyisms said:


> Add me!!!


I think I will add Mr baker just for edit: poops and giggles and see how he reacts to being bombarded by hundreds of pictures of my Ts...


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> nor is mine.. people will have to deal with it :lol2:


:lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom

:bash:


samhack said:


> I think I will add Mr baker just for shits and giggles and see how he reacts to being bombarded by hundreds of pictures of my Ts...


ooohh mod...
he's swearing O:


----------



## samhack

Biggys said:


> I'm debating weather to make a RFUK facebook for RFUK peoples, as mine is....well....less than child freindly at times :blush:


That's fine by me, never liked kids anyhow


----------



## spinnin_tom

samhack said:


> That's fine by me, never liked kids anyhow


can't stand children either....


----------



## mcluskyisms

samhack said:


> I think I will add Mr baker just for edit: poops and giggles and see how he reacts to being bombarded by hundreds of pictures of my Ts...


Haha.

That _was_ a CB line...


----------



## samhack

mcluskyisms said:


> Haha.
> 
> That _was_ a CB line...


CB lol?

Dammit I'm being censored


----------



## Biggys

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?email_confirmed=1#!/profile.php?id=100002600994710
Right my new one 

It's blank at the moment, but I shall be sorting it out :2thumb:


----------



## mcluskyisms

samhack said:


> CB lol?
> 
> Dammit I'm being censored


Christopher Barker, and yes, yes you are....


----------



## Baldpoodle

*PARSNIPS*








Parsnip - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## samhack

mcluskyisms said:


> Christopher Barker, and yes, yes you are....


Ah makes perfect sense now. And here was me thinking I was missing a potentially awesome tv show...


----------



## Biggys

Baldpoodle said:


> *PARSNIPS*
> image
> Parsnip - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


....are not carrots..


----------



## vivalabam

Baldpoodle said:


> *PARSNIPS*
> image
> Parsnip - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


They are actually disgusting.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> They are actually disgusting.


Really ?

I quite like them, roasted though


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Really ?
> 
> I quite like them, roasted though


I may have to try that, we have loads here and we boil them, urgh they are well manky.


----------



## snowgoose

Well I've finished all that I'm doing on my site for tonight  plenty more to do tomorrow though


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I may have to try that, we have loads here and we boil them, urgh they are well manky.


:lol2:


Well half cook them in water, then put some oil in a baking tray and heat it up in the oven till they sizzel when you put them in, cook them til done and nice and crispy

They are really sweet and crunchy then


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> Well half cook them in water, then put some oil in a baking tray and heat it up in the oven till they sizzel when you put them in, cook them til done and nice and crispy
> 
> They are really sweet and crunchy then


That's something for the OH to do tomorrow, roast me parsnips. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> That's something for the OH to do tomorrow, roast me parsnips. :lol2:


:lol2:

I'm not liable for any injuries sustained.....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


but if you don't get the oil hot enough it soaks into them and they get greasy, so you have to have it like near to smoking :gasp:

So be careful :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I'm not liable for any injuries sustained.....:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> but if you don't get the oil hot enough it soaks into them and they get greasy, so you have to have it like near to smoking :gasp:
> 
> So be careful :2thumb:


Ah right, well aren't you a little cook.  I never would have thought it.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, well aren't you a little cook.  I never would have thought it.


Hahaaha :blush:


I would also use olive oil if you can, then it will taste nicer


----------



## snowgoose

spoonful of honey mixed in with the oil


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> spoonful of honey mixed in with the oil


This ^ :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Hahaaha :blush:
> 
> 
> I would also use olive oil if you can, then it will taste nicer


Is there a difference? :blush:



snowgoose said:


> spoonful of honey mixed in with the oil


We don't own honey. :blush: Too much sugar, my teeth are ruined, I'm trying not to eat any. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Is there a difference? :blush:


Yeah 

If you get good olive oil, you can take a shot of it and it won't leave a greasy film in your mouth, where as if you done it with veggie oil you would probably gag and throw up :lol2:

it also has a lower smoking heat, but is healthier and tastes better,

veggie oil is better for chips and stuff

also something else thats nice

is chop spuds, carrots, swede, parsnips, and oinions, add some olive oil enough to coat them, 
then all gloves of garlic, with peel on and all, and bake it till cooked, they will all roast down and go sweet, 
and the garlic with go all stick and sweet then you can either bin it, or squeeze it onto the veg and mix it about 





vivalabam said:


> We don't own honey. :blush: Too much sugar, my teeth are ruined, I'm trying not to eat any. :lol2:


To be honest, the sweetness from the parsnip itself is nice, but some people prefer it more sweet


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yeah
> 
> If you get good olive oil, you can take a shot of it and it won't leave a greasy film in your mouth, where as if you done it with veggie oil you would probably gag and throw up :lol2:
> 
> it also has a lower smoking heat, but is healthier and tastes better,
> 
> veggie oil is better for chips and stuff
> 
> also something else thats nice
> 
> is chop spuds, carrots, swede, parsnips, and oinions, add some olive oil enough to coat them,
> then all gloves of garlic, with peel on and all, and bake it till cooked, they will all roast down and go sweet,
> and the garlic with go all stick and sweet then you can either bin it, or squeeze it onto the veg and mix it about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, the sweetness from the parsnip itself is nice, but some people prefer it more sweet


Sounds snazzy, I'll have to let the OH know, he is the cook around here.  How would I go about buying swede, been looking for new veg to eat and we came across Courgette, so that's the next one we're trying. We never used to eat any veg, but since I decided I'm fat we've started eating some. So far we have carrots which I never ever ate before, parsnips, which I'm not overly keen on, green beans which are jolly, corn on the con which I've always liked. I think that's it. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Sounds snazzy, I'll have to let the OH know, he is the cook around here.  How would I go about buying swede, been looking for new veg to eat and we came across Courgette, so that's the next one we're trying. We never used to eat any veg, but since I decided I'm fat we've started eating some. So far we have carrots which I never ever ate before, parsnips, which I'm not overly keen on, green beans which are jolly, corn on the con which I've always liked. I think that's it. :blush:


you go into a shop and pic one up, take it to the till and pay for said swede, place swede in bag and take home


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> you go into a shop and pic one up, take it to the till and pay for said swede, place swede in bag and take home


:whip:

I've never seen one before, what do they look like? I've also never seen one at sainsbury's, but too be fair I've never looked. :blush:

Edit: Just googled it, that's what that thing is! I thought it was a very big beetroot when I saw it in the shops...

Any who I'm off to bed, how did it get this late...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Sounds snazzy, I'll have to let the OH know, he is the cook around here.  How would I go about buying swede, been looking for new veg to eat and we came across Courgette, so that's the next one we're trying. We never used to eat any veg, but since I decided I'm fat we've started eating some. So far we have carrots which I never ever ate before, parsnips, which I'm not overly keen on, green beans which are jolly, corn on the con which I've always liked. I think that's it. :blush:


Courgette is really nice 

You aren't fat :lol2:

Corn on the cob is tasty 

asparagus is nice aswell
as is celeriac
fennel
marrow ( I'll get m mums recipe for stuffed marrow tomorrow, it's soooooooo nice in the autum :flrt
Sweet potatoe aswell 
butternut squash

there is lots out there 





snowgoose said:


> you go into a shop and pic one up, take it to the till and pay for said swede, place swede in bag and take home


:lol2::lol2:

I was going to come up with something witty damn you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> :whip:
> 
> I've never seen one before, what do they look like? I've also never seen one at sainsbury's, but too be fair I've never looked. :blush:
> 
> Edit: Just googled it, that's what that thing is! I thought it was a very big beetroot when I saw it in the shops...
> 
> Any who I'm off to bed, how did it get this late...


a bit like this :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Courgette is really nice
> 
> You aren't fat :lol2:
> 
> Corn on the cob is tasty
> 
> asparagus is nice aswell
> as is celeriac
> fennel
> marrow ( I'll get m mums recipe for stuffed marrow tomorrow, it's soooooooo nice in the autum :flrt
> Sweet potatoe aswell
> *butternut squash*
> 
> there is lots out there


I've tried that one, it's not overly bad. I've wanted to give that asparagus a go, although it's always weirded me out for some reason... 

I am fat, it needs to change. :lol2: My jeans are starting to fit again now though, I'm quite impressed. :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> a bit like this :lol2:
> 
> image


Yeah... I know what they are now. :blush:

Edit: Funny story, before I thought that was a beetroot I thought it was a parsnip, I only realised what a parsnip was when I was watching gerordie shore and they were making suggestions that someone's... Man parts, was like a parsnip and they shows a picture of a parsnip. So then I knew what a parsnip looked lilke, so I thought the swede was a beetroot, and I don't like beetroot, food that makes you pink is never good.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I've tried that one, it's not overly bad. I've wanted to give that asparagus a go, although it's always weirded me out for some reason...
> 
> I am fat, it needs to change. :lol2: My jeans are starting to fit again now though, I'm quite impressed. :no1:



Well done 




Well if you grab the tip and the end, and bend it should snap where it is more tender, throw away the edn bit keeping the head, simmer them in some salted water, will slightly soft but still crunchy, and a little bit of butter and they are nice 

:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you grab the tip and the end, and bend it should snap where it is more tender, throw away the edn bit keeping the head, simmer them in some salted water, will slightly soft but still crunchy, and a little bit of butter and they are nice
> 
> :lol2:


Ah right, doesn't Asparagus make you horny? Or is that oysters?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah... I know what they are now. :blush:
> 
> Edit: Funny story, before I thought that was a beetroot I thought it was a parsnip, I only realised what a parsnip was when I was watching gerordie shore and they were making suggestions that someone's... Man parts, was like a parsnip and they shows a picture of a parsnip. So then I knew what a parsnip looked lilke, so I thought the swede was a beetroot, and I don't like beetroot, food that makes you pink is never good.


Hahaha aww :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Ah right, doesn't Asparagus make you horny? Or is that oysters?


They are both aphrodisiacts, but I can't say veg has ever turned me on :lol2: :lol2:

and I refuse to try oysters, it's like a really posh greenie in a bowl :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> They are both aphrodisiacts, but I can't say veg has ever turned me on :lol2: :lol2:
> 
> and I refuse to try oysters, it's like a really posh greenie in a bowl :no1:


LMAO! Yeah that's exactly what it's like, I'm glad other people can see, I thought the world had gone mad. I can't eat most sea food, I'll only eat fish if it comes battered and has no eyes. :lol2:

Edit: I still need to go to bed.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LMAO! Yeah that's exactly what it's like, I'm glad other people can see, I thought the world had gone mad. I can't eat most sea food, I'll only eat fish if it comes battered and has no eyes. :lol2:
> 
> Edit: I still need to go to bed.


:lol2:


I love sea food, but oysters no thanks 

Night kerry : victory:


----------



## Bagger293

Fish is good, veg is good (especially parsnips!) =]

I've just read through all the stuff I've missed since yesterday on here and there's been a lot.

Add me if you like =]

Stuart May | Facebook


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> They are actually disgusting.


 
nooooooooo.... roast parsnips are epic


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Fish is good, veg is good (especially parsnips!) =]
> 
> I've just read through all the stuff I've missed since yesterday on here and there's been a lot.
> 
> Add me if you like =]
> 
> Stuart May | Facebook


I added you. :no1:


----------



## Biggys

I think everyone missed mine :lol2:

Log in | Facebook

Here you go


----------



## Bagger293

Added =]


----------



## Biggys

Accepted 



Right question, I'm getting my hair cut tonight. all off or what ?

:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

We don't know what it looks like now. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> We don't know what it looks like now. :lol2:


Neither do I really :blush:


Like 2-3cm and fuzzy :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Neither do I really :blush:
> 
> 
> Like 2-3cm and fuzzy :lol2:


:lol2: That's hardly hair...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: That's hardly hair...


It's quite long for me :lol2:

I normally just shave it all off, but I dunno this time, it's really frigging thick though.....Hmmm..afro ? :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

add me biggys... i can't see your profile :L


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> add me biggys... i can't see your profile :L


 Ok dude :lol2:

Whats your name again :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Ok dude :lol2:
> 
> Whats your name again :blush:


 
the link is a few back.
Log in | Facebook


----------



## vivalabam

Pasta bake tonight! I'll eat healthy tomorrow or something. :whistling2:


----------



## Baldpoodle

*TIRES*








Discount Tire, Custom Wheels, Truck & Car Rims | Discount Tire


----------



## mcluskyisms

Baldpoodle said:


> *TYRES*
> image
> Discount Tyre, Custom Wheels, Truck & Car Rims | Discount Tire


Corrected that for you Damien...


----------



## Baldpoodle

mcluskyisms said:


> Corrected that for you Damien...


 cheers stalker friend or is that fiend?


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Pasta bake tonight! I'll eat healthy tomorrow or something. :whistling2:




Haha Chinese for me, we have just been to supermarket and bought shedloads of food and the oh says she doesn't fancy any of it!

Ugh


----------



## Biggys

Don't even know what I'm having tonight :|


----------



## spinnin_tom

hey biggys.
did you add moi then?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> hey biggys.
> did you add moi then?


Yeah :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Haha Chinese for me, we have just been to supermarket and bought shedloads of food and the oh says she doesn't fancy any of it!
> 
> Ugh


Women, who'd have them. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Yeah :2thumb:


did i accept you lol?
what's _your_ name again :L ?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> did i accept you lol?
> what's _your_ name again :L ?


Tyler west... :2thumb:

I put Biggys in the middle but it looks crap :lol:

No wait I fixed it now lol


----------



## snowgoose

Well website is finally almost completed, just need to make sure the payment system works correctly and hopefully add a newsletter function some when and it should be good to go at some point tomorrow.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Well website is finally almost completed, just need to make sure the payment system works correctly and hopefully add a newsletter function some when and it should be good to go at some point tomorrow.


That took you ages.  Is this what you do full time or do you work as well?


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> That took you ages.  Is this what you do full time or do you work as well?


Is what what I do full time?

My inverts? at the moment yes as I'm unemployed and looking for work but theres nothing up here 

And it wasn't that long 2 days to totally re-do the website isn't bad I don't think :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Is what what I do full time?
> 
> My inverts? at the moment yes as I'm unemployed and looking for work but theres nothing up here
> 
> And it wasn't that long 2 days to totally re-do the website isn't bad I don't think :lol:


Yeah the invert website, I didn't know if it was your job or just a hobby.  Yeah I'm not looking forward to finding work, I only got 1 more year at uni.  

Oh is that not long? I'm not sure I have no idea how long those things take to do. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Yeah the invert website, I didn't know if it was your job or just a hobby.  Yeah I'm not looking forward to finding work, I only got 1 more year at uni.
> 
> Oh is that not long? I'm not sure I have no idea how long those things take to do. :blush:


At the moment it's just a hobby and something to kill some time, if it grows then who knows... 

I wouldn't think 2 days was too long to basically build an entire site, add all the products, images, prices etc, and do any other configurations needed :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> At the moment it's just a hobby and something to kill some time, if it grows then who knows...
> 
> I wouldn't think 2 days was too long to basically build an entire site, add all the products, images, prices etc, and do any other configurations needed :lol:


Ah right awesome, would be awesome if that was your job, it's something I'd like to do, I'd love to work from home. 

Oh right, you can tell I'm no good with technology. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Ah right awesome, would be awesome if that was your job, it's something I'd like to do, I'd love to work from home.
> 
> Oh right, you can tell I'm no good with technology. :lol2:


Agreed, it would be nice to do it full time, but then again there's always the bad weather conditions in winder and such when something like this wouldn't work.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Agreed, it would be nice to do it full time, but then again there's always the bad weather conditions in winder and such when something like this wouldn't work.


Yeah that is very true, you live in Scotland as well don't you? Pretty cold up there on a good day. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Yes I live in Scotland 

Actually it hasn't been too bad recently, some nice sun and thunderstorms at the same time


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Yes I live in Scotland
> 
> Actually it hasn't been too bad recently, some nice sun and thunderstorms at the same time


Well isn't that jolly.  I know the feeling, it always rains in Lancaster... We had a big old storm the other night, sunny today though.  Bet it will be crap tomorrow because it's the only day I need to leave the house.


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Well isn't that jolly.  I know the feeling, it always rains in Lancaster... We had a big old storm the other night, sunny today though.  Bet it will be crap tomorrow because it's the only day I need to leave the house.


just one day of uni? :O

Yeah will probably be raining here as well seeing as I need to get some posting done and don't drive :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> just one day of uni? :O
> 
> Yeah will probably be raining here as well seeing as I need to get some posting done and don't drive :lol2:


I have this book I've been renewing for like 6 weeks, I've finally run out of renews, I get fined 20p a day if I don't hand it in tomorrow. :blush: I've already got fined 40p for this sodding book. >_< 

Haha yeah me neither I have to walk to the bus stop. >_>


----------



## snowgoose

oh well we shall get wet :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> oh well we shall get wet :lol:


Stupid book. :whip: 

Any who I'm off to bed. Night night ^_^


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I've already got fined 40p for this sodding book. >_<


Go in and beat them up. c'mon if they work in a libiary they must be old, you could take them....:whistling2:


I'm joking, please don't go beating up a granny lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

got home at 11 last night. gawd damn traffic.


----------



## selina20

Just want to say Happy Birthday to my baby boy who is 2 today. Happy birthday Ewan XD


----------



## snowgoose

Happy B'day Ewan :lol:

His present is now in the post ( and his lunch :lol2: )


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> Happy B'day Ewan :lol:
> 
> His present is now in the post ( and his lunch :lol2: )


Im (i mean he) is all excited now XD


----------



## Biggys

Happy birthday little man :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Happy birthday little man :2thumb:


Thank you. He just said "pider" at your sig lol


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Thank you. He just said "pider" at your sig lol


Awwwwwww :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Awwwwwww :lol2:


He loves spiders. Learnt to say pider before Momma lol


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> He loves spiders. Learnt to say pider before Momma lol


Hahah aww, he has his prioritys sorted then...:whistling2:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Hahah aww, he has his prioritys sorted then...:whistling2:


Yup. Just wish he would not get his torch out and show visitors whats in that gloomy glass tank lol. Not many of them appreciate a 9 inch P.antinous appearing lol


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Yup. Just wish he would not get his torch out and show visitors whats in that gloomy glass tank lol. Not many of them appreciate a 9 inch P.antinous appearing lol


:lol2::lol2:

He sounds like a right little legend :no1:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> He sounds like a right little legend :no1:


Till he gets to the BTS and goes i want at an obt lol


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Till he gets to the BTS and goes i want at an obt lol


Hahahaha :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

New topic: 

Why is my tarantula is such a weirdo? She decided to balance on top of her water bowl...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> New topic:
> 
> Why is my tarantula is such a weirdo? She decided to balance on top of her water bowl...
> 
> image


Because it is a ninja :lol2:


Don't complain thats the first time I have ever seen a chile do anything but hide :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Because it is a ninja :lol2:
> 
> 
> Don't complain thats the first time I have ever seen a chile do anything but hide :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Mine never hides, she is a mentalist, normally she decides to walk along the side of the tank, all the way round... Or I turn the light on to look at her and she's got her legs up on the side of the tank, makes me jump every time...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Mine never hides, she is a mentalist, normally she decides to walk along the side of the tank, all the way round... Or I turn the light on to look at her and she's got her legs up on the side of the tank, makes me jump every time...


Thats awesome :lol2:

I went into a shop today to get some rats, and got given an Adult female chile, he is bringing it in for me next week ^.^


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Thats awesome :lol2:
> 
> I went into a shop today to get some rats, and got given an Adult female chile, he is bringing it in for me next week ^.^


Haha that's awesome. :no1: I well want a G. Porteri, makes a change from my killer Rosea. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha that's awesome. :no1: I well want a G. Porteri, makes a change from my killer Rosea. :lol2:


 :lol2:

I'm not up to date with the chiles, now they fiddled with the names :devil:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I'm not up to date with the chiles, now they fiddled with the names :devil:


Porteri is the plain one, Rosea is the red one. :Na_Na_Na_Na: Mines only red because it's the devil in disguise I think. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Porteri is the plain one, Rosea is the red one. :Na_Na_Na_Na: Mines only red because it's the devil in disguise I think. :lol2:


Ahh thanks Kerry, I had it down as the other way round :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

Lol, my old chile rose was a nightmare, was fine until one moult then after that it became pure evil, would attack anything that came near it including me!!

Jon


----------



## snowgoose

Well just been doing the finishing touches to the website and making sure everything is working correctly, and it does 

Big Woop


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Well just been doing the finishing touches to the website and making sure everything is working correctly, and it does
> 
> Big Woop


Still doesn't work on my comp :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Still doesn't work on my comp :lol2:


What doesn't?

It does take a little while to load


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> What doesn't?
> 
> It does take a little while to load


Litterally as I posted that it loaded up :lol2:

Nice website dude : victory:


----------



## GRB

snowgoose said:


> Well just been doing the finishing touches to the website and making sure everything is working correctly, and it does
> 
> Big Woop


Ach, it's a pile o gash. 














:lol: jk

It does however look like Envert Emports however in that font...


----------



## snowgoose

GRB said:


> Ach, it's a pile o gash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: jk
> 
> It does however look like Envert Emports however in that font...


No it doesn't, you just need to learn to read fancy fonts lol

I may change it in the future but it will do for now.


----------



## spinnin_tom

looks good.
don't like the I though.. it does look like E


----------



## spinnin_tom

i wish i had money right now 
there are a good few scorp species i want from you, goose


----------



## snowgoose

haha, thanks dude, I will re-do the banner tomorrow then I think using a different font


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Ahh thanks Kerry, I had it down as the other way round :blush:


That's ok.  



Jonb1982 said:


> Lol, my old chile rose was a nightmare, was fine until one moult then after that it became pure evil, would attack anything that came near it including me!!
> 
> Jon


Yeah same with mine, I couldn't get her water bowl out once so I got some tissue to soak up the water, she attacked it and wouldn't let it go. :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> Well just been doing the finishing touches to the website and making sure everything is working correctly, and it does
> 
> Big Woop


Wow that's really impressive!


----------



## Baldpoodle

*GRASS*








Grass - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> That's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah same with mine, I couldn't get her water bowl out once so I got some tissue to soak up the water, she attacked it and wouldn't let it go. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's really impressive!


Thanks, I didn't think it was too bad for the time taken :lol:


----------



## Biggys

Baldpoodle said:


> *GRASS*
> image
> Grass - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


.....Is not as tasty as it looks....


----------



## vivalabam

Baldpoodle said:


> *GRASS*
> image
> Grass - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


That is some nice looking grass... 



snowgoose said:


> Thanks, I didn't think it was too bad for the time taken :lol:


Yeah it's really easy to work as well. You could separate the tarantulas up into different categories, like sling, juvie and adult. That would be the only suggestion I'd make. There's the odd weirdo like me who only buys slings, it's a bit of effort looking all through the pages.


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> That is some nice looking grass...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's really easy to work as well. You could separate the tarantulas up into different categories, like sling, juvie and adult. That would be the only suggestion I'd make. There's the odd weirdo like me who only buys slings, it's a bit of effort looking all through the pages.


I did think about that firstly but decided against it.

There's only 100 Ts to trawl through :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I did think about that firstly but decided against it.
> 
> There's only 100 Ts to trawl through :lol:


Eh, it's effort, seeing as I'd never buy an adult T. I've only ever brought 2 adult Ts, my G. Rosea because I couldn't be bothered to wait 6 years for something a can get only a couple of pound more. Also my King Baboon, I wanted a sling but £50 for a tank, heatmat and a 6 inch King Baboon was too good to pass up.


----------



## snowgoose

Hopefully it will work the way it is at the mo, if it doesn't I will have a re-think.


Also possibly going to add a list of stick insects and mantids depending on the outcome of this latest order, if they survive the travel, I will put a list on the site


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Hopefully it will work the way it is at the mo, if it doesn't I will have a re-think.
> 
> 
> Also possibly going to add a list of stick insects and mantids depending on the outcome of this latest order, if they survive the travel, I will put a list on the site


Yeah, I mean it does work, but I'm just lazy, and probably not the only one. :lol2:

Ah right awesome, well I'm still here if you want to pass them on. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, I mean it does work, but I'm just lazy, and probably not the only one. :lol2:
> 
> Ah right awesome, well I'm still here if you want to pass them on. :whistling2:


Thanks for the offer but I have bought the fruit flies and everything else as well so don't want these flies going to waste now :lol2:


----------



## Biggys




----------



## snowgoose

That caption is so wrong lol it should read "and the fish was this big" :lol:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> That caption is so wrong lol it should read "and the fish was this big" :lol:


Hahaha it actually should :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Thanks for the offer but I have bought the fruit flies and everything else as well so don't want these flies going to waste now :lol2:


:lol2: I hate fruit flies, the flightless ones aren't so bad, flying ones are well annoying. :whip:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I hate fruit flies, the flightless ones aren't so bad, flying ones are well annoying. :whip:


I ordered the flightless ones for a reason


----------



## Oderus

Baldpoodle said:


> *GRASS*
> image
> Grass - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Keep up the good work BP, always be a pain in the ass.

YouTube - ‪Dishammer - Pain in the Ass‬‏


----------



## kris74

RamboIII, ITV, classic


----------



## vivalabam

I seem to have a predicament with my A. Versicolor. 

Problem 1: Not sure if it's small or large form, it's about 4-5 inches at the moment, not a MM so what you guys thinking, small or big, or don't we know yet? 

Problem 2: It keeps destroying every single moult! When I first got him/ her there was some moult action, destroyed, moulted a few weeks ago, destroyed again! I'll obviously have to wait like like another year for a moult, but I was wondering if people had any ideas if it could be male or female, maybe from the size or from these photos? I know it will be guesses, but it's more than I have at the moment. :whip:

Before moult: 










After moult, now looking a bit of a beast. 










Nom nom cricket










One taken today. 










I've always thought it's a male, no idea why. Now it seems to have got quite beastly I'm not so sure, although he does seem a bit leggy.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Going by the size and the colouration I'd say its most likely the large form, as for destroying the moults (well the abdominal parts of it) I find _Avicuclaria_ tend to be prolific at that. It would be cool if you could try and get some clearer pic's of it (especially the ventral side) _Avicularia versicolor_ are usually quite easy to ventrally sex via the presence or lack of the epiandrous fusillae.


----------



## Stelios

*Wa DaFa?*

OMG people have actually been bitten by money spiders, ah the pain.
Money spider, Leptohoptrum robustum | Natural History Museum

On another note.










Say what you see people.


----------



## selina20

Stelios said:


> OMG people have actually been bitten by money spiders, ah the pain.
> Money spider, Leptohoptrum robustum | Natural History Museum
> 
> On another note.
> 
> image
> 
> Say what you see people.


If they have fangs they will bite lol.

Its a spider in a pc mouse lol


----------



## Stelios

selina20 said:


> If they have fangs they will bite lol.
> 
> Its a spider in a pc mouse lol


Doubt that they could pierce the skin.

Whaa whaa opps.


----------



## selina20

Stelios said:


> Doubt that they could pierce the skin.
> 
> Whaa whaa opps.


You never know. They could be sitting there with mini flints sharpening their fangs lol


----------



## Stelios

selina20 said:


> You never know. They could be sitting there with mini flints sharpening their fangs lol


Come on Sel' have another guess you too young to remember catch phrase?


----------



## selina20

Stelios said:


> Come on Sel' have another guess you too young to remember catch phrase?


No lol there was a little yellow lego man on it hahaha.


----------



## kris74

selina20 said:


> No lol there was a little yellow lego man on it hahaha.


It's good but it's not right.....! It was Mr. Chips from Catchphrase

What was the wha wha oops from? I want to say Steve Right or something. Sure it was a radio quiz. I'd listen to it before setting off for school when I was a bairn


----------



## selina20

kris74 said:


> It's good but it's not right.....! It was Mr. Chips from Catchphrase
> 
> What was the wha wha oops from? I want to say Steve Right or something. Sure it was a radio quiz. I'd listen to it before setting off for school when I was a bairn


I was little when it used to be on TV lol. I cant remember what he was called lmao


----------



## mcluskyisms

_Missulena spp.
_


----------



## LickenChips

kris74 said:


> It's good but it's not right.....! It was Mr. Chips from Catchphrase
> 
> What was the wha wha oops from? I want to say Steve Right or something. Sure it was a radio quiz. I'd listen to it before setting off for school when I was a bairn


 
Dave lee travis,(the hairy cornflake) snooker on the radio:lol2:

Daz.


----------



## snowgoose

Stelios said:


> OMG people have actually been bitten by money spiders, ah the pain.
> Money spider, Leptohoptrum robustum | Natural History Museum
> 
> On another note.
> 
> image
> 
> Say what you see people.


SpiderMouse, SpiderMouse, does whatever a SpiderMouse does.


----------



## kris74

LickenChips said:


> Dave lee travis,(the hairy cornflake) snooker on the radio:lol2:
> 
> Daz.


Ah DLT man, that's the one haha. Forgot he even existed until right now!

Man that was so long ago it's unreal.


----------



## Colosseum

Catchphrase was the tits I remember it well. "Say what you see"


----------



## kris74

Not really off topic but CBA doing a thread for it so...... My B.smithi moulted last night and is absolutely huge. Still has white fangs and is preening its feet. I'm so happy, it's so bloody pretty :flrt:


----------



## Paul c 1

Colosseum said:


> Catchphrase was the tits I remember it well. "Say what you see"


 
It's always on Challenge TV,..... can't beat that channel for the old game shows of the 90s!
-P


----------



## snowgoose

Paul Stacey - Play Catchphrase Gameshow Online with Mr Chips


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> Going by the size and the colouration I'd say its most likely the large form, as for destroying the moults (well the abdominal parts of it) I find _Avicuclaria_ tend to be prolific at that. It would be cool if you could try and get some clearer pic's of it (especially the ventral side) _Avicularia versicolor_ are usually quite easy to ventrally sex via the presence or lack of the epiandrous fusillae.


Awesome thanks. ^_^ 

I have this pic from before the more recent moult. 










Not sure if that's any more helpful or the same?  

I'll keep an eye on it to see if it goes on the glass again, seems to like standing on the log at the moment. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Awesome thanks. ^_^
> 
> I have this pic from before the more recent moult.
> 
> image
> 
> Not sure if that's any more helpful or the same?
> 
> I'll keep an eye on it to see if it goes on the glass again, seems to like standing on the log at the moment. :lol2:


I'm going with female



just completely ignore it thought,. I just fancied guessing and then seeing what others said


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I'm going with female
> 
> 
> 
> just completely ignore it thought,. I just fancied guessing and then seeing what others said


It's either a big male, or a female. I measured it and it has a 5 inch leg span, it's grown an inch after each moult. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> It's either a big male, or a female. I measured it and it has a 5 inch leg span, it's grown an inch after each moult. :lol2:


:gasp:


My Avic is only about 3" :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Paul c 1 said:


> It's always on Challenge TV,..... can't beat that channel for the old game shows of the 90s!
> -P


 
Yeah I watch it sometimes caught a classic the other day, looked like mr chips was having a tug! Everyone on the show were peeing there knickers over it, must admit I dribbled a little.


----------



## spinnin_tom

this song is amazing 
YouTube - ‪Skylar Grey - Dance Without You‬‏


----------



## mcluskyisms

spinnin_tom said:


> this song is amazing
> YouTube - ‪Skylar Grey - Dance Without You‬‏


That's not music man, this is music...


----------



## spinnin_tom

that's surprisingly good.. i thought 'what a bunch of weirdo's cant be a good song'


----------



## mcluskyisms

spinnin_tom said:


> that's surprisingly good.. i thought 'what a bunch of weirdo's cant be a good song'


(the) Melvins rule man.


----------



## spinnin_tom

mcluskyisms said:


> (the) Melvins rule man.


obviously :bash:
is it old music?


----------



## mcluskyisms

spinnin_tom said:


> obviously :bash:
> is it old music?


They've been going since I was one and are still rocking now.


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> that's surprisingly good.. i thought 'what a bunch of weirdo's cant be a good song'


Books and covers young man.....Some of the greatest artists out there are "weirdos" 

Consider Thom Yorke, Niel Young, Roger Waters, Lemmy to name some obvious ones.....


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> Books and covers young man.....Some of the greatest artists out there are "weirdos"
> 
> Consider Thom Yorke, Niel Young, Roger Waters, Lemmy to name some obvious ones.....



is it bad i know none of those :blush:


----------



## jaykickboxer

spinnin_tom said:


> is it bad i know none of those :blush:


Me neither its a area thing ! Futurheads are the way forward


----------



## Baldpoodle

*BRICKS*








Brick - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Stelios

snowgoose said:


> SpiderMouse, SpiderMouse, does whatever a SpiderMouse does.


Nearly right it was a mouse spider.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Stelios said:


> Nearly right it was a mouse spider.


Clicky

:2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Baldpoodle said:


> *BRICKS*
> image
> Brick - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




are going to be in your face if you don't stop putting random stuff here


----------



## Bagger293

Neil Young


----------



## Stelios

mcluskyisms said:


> Clicky
> 
> :2thumb:


Me likey your clicky, damn you.


----------



## Bagger293

I've been listening to Absolute 90's radio for about 4 and a half hours.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Bagger293 said:


> I've been listening to Absolute 90's radio for about 4 and a half hours.


I'm not sure that's a good thing chief... haha


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> are going to be in your face if you don't stop putting random stuff here


 
Tom has claws :lol2:




Bagger293 said:


> I've been listening to Absolute 90's radio for about 4 and a half hours.


 
Dude where have you been latly :O


----------



## Bagger293

It's been a pretty mental couple of days for me that last few! 

I drank a lot of beer, a lot of wine, the police got called to the house because I went missing and my gf thought I had fallen down a cliff into a quarry but I was back by the time they arrived but they couldn't wake me up no matter how loud they shouted so they shouted at my friend instead and she told them where to go! :roll2:

Apparently my gf will think twice before calling the police out again!

90's radio is pretty great I reckon. I know it's not to everyone's taste though =]


----------



## mcluskyisms

Bagger293 said:


> It's been a pretty mental couple of days for me that last few!
> 
> I drank a lot of beer, a lot of wine, the police got called to the house because I went missing and my gf thought I had fallen down a cliff into a quarry but I was back by the time they arrived but they couldn't wake me up no matter how loud they shouted so they shouted at my friend instead and she told them where to go! :roll2:
> 
> Apparently my gf will think twice before calling the police out again!
> 
> 90's radio is pretty great I reckon. I know it's not to everyone's taste though =]


Each to their own man, at least you aint been bored ehh???


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> It's been a pretty mental couple of days for me that last few!
> 
> I drank a lot of beer, a lot of wine, the police got called to the house because I went missing and my gf thought I had fallen down a cliff into a quarry but I was back by the time they arrived but they couldn't wake me up no matter how loud they shouted so they shouted at my friend instead and she told them where to go! :roll2:
> 
> Apparently my gf will think twice before calling the police out again!
> 
> 90's radio is pretty great I reckon. I know it's not to everyone's taste though =]


 
Sounds productive :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Yep, thought I was in a lot of trouble but apparently it's quite funny =]

Had to go and look at the evidence of my falling into the quarry the next day and I must admit I'd probably have thought something similar had happened. Gloves and torch right by the edge, no sign of me anywhere... Goodness knows where I was or what I was doing!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Bagger293 said:


> Yep, thought I was in a lot of trouble but apparently it's quite funny =]
> 
> Had to go and look at the evidence of my falling into the quarry the next day and I must admit I'd probably have thought something similar had happened. Gloves and torch right by the edge, no sign of me anywhere... Goodness knows where I was or what I was doing!


All you would've needed to leave apart from all that is a note alongside your socks and shoes...


----------



## Bagger293

Perhaps a note saying - 'these shoes are uncomfortable and my feet are too warm, see you at home' ! =]


----------



## vivalabam

My B. Smithi is a machine! I moulted like a month ago and it moulted again today. It went from 2 inches to almost 3 inches, I wasn't expecting a moult for aaaages. :lol2: Probably means it's a male though.  *sigh*


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> My B. Smithi is a machine! I moulted like a month ago and it moulted again today. It went from 2 inches to almost 3 inches, I wasn't expecting a moult for aaaages. :lol2: Probably means it's a male though.  *sigh*


Not always. I had 3 irminia slings and 1 was absolutely massive and thought it was male. Its now an AF lol


----------



## Biggys

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/720725-megaphobema-robustum.html

Help me..:lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle

Some just grow quicker, I had 5 regalis slings from Becky in Feb 2010. The biggest one is 6.5" and female and the smallest is 3" and male.


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/720725-megaphobema-robustum.html
> 
> Help me..:lol2:


I would say immature female .

Spermathecae Megaphobema


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> I would say immature female .
> 
> Spermathecae Megaphobema


Woooooooooooop!!!!

Thanks 

:flrt:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Woooooooooooop!!!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :flrt:


Np. Bet it was fun trying to get that shed out XD


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Np. Bet it was fun trying to get that shed out XD


Foot long feeding tongs 


:lol2:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Foot long feeding tongs
> 
> 
> :lol2:


Hahahahaha i have those to sort my rosea out. I would never put my hand in with her. Shes satan in a spider lmao


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Hahahahaha i have those to sort my rosea out. I would never put my hand in with her. Shes satan in a spider lmao


Hahaha :lol2:

I got my first flick of this little madame, go me straight in the gob :devil:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Hahaha :lol2:
> 
> I got my first flick of this little madame, go me straight in the gob :devil:


I never get how people get flicked in their face. Do you literally shove your face in the enclosure lol


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> I never get how people get flicked in their face. Do you literally shove your face in the enclosure lol


No :lol2:


I had her in a small rubs for about a week while her big tank was being built, I opened the rubs slightly and tried peeking in then BOOM! right in the face 


:lol2:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> No :lol2:
> 
> 
> I had her in a small rubs for about a week while her big tank was being built, I opened the rubs slightly and tried peeking in then BOOM! right in the face
> 
> 
> :lol2:


So you did have ur face in the tub then lmao.


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> So you did have ur face in the tub then lmao.


Shhhhhhh...:whistling2:


Well not like full on trying to lick the substrate in the tub, but near the tub :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Shhhhhhh...:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Well not like full on trying to lick the substrate in the tub, but near the tub :lol2:


Hahahahaha my son eats eco earth. Does wonders for clearing out his digestive system XD


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Hahahahaha my son eats eco earth. Does wonders for clearing out his digestive system XD


I can imagine it would taste quite good actually :lol:


It does smell nice. He might be on to something, the next best craze in food....:2thumb:


:lol2:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> I can imagine it would taste quite good actually :lol:
> 
> 
> It does smell nice. He might be on to something, the next best craze in food....:2thumb:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


I hate the smell of cooked eco earth reminds me of when my grandma used to boil her whites lol


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> I hate the smell of cooked eco earth reminds me of when my grandma used to boil her whites lol


 Ewwwwwww :lol2:


I always thought it smelled quite good :blush:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Ewwwwwww :lol2:
> 
> 
> I always thought it smelled quite good :blush:


Makes me heave lol


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Makes me heave lol


Hahahaa :lol2:

Well at least you know once your son grows up abit, he will happily make it for you :no1:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Hahahaa :lol2:
> 
> Well at least you know once your son grows up abit, he will happily make it for you :no1:


I never need to bake it lol. I always have a bucket ful of it dry haha


----------



## Colosseum

selina20 said:


> *I never need to bake it lol*. I always have a bucket ful of it dry haha


 
Now come on Selina you know everyone has to bake it


----------



## selina20

Colosseum said:


> Now come on Selina you know everyone has to bake it



Iv not baked it for the last 2 years lol.


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> I never need to bake it lol. I always have a bucket ful of it dry haha


Fair enough :lol2:


Colosseum said:


> Now come on Selina you know everyone has to bake it


I don't, I do it my way, not how it says on the instructions, I have never made it too wet yet


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Fair enough :lol2:
> 
> 
> I don't, I do it my way, not how it says on the instructions, I have never made it too wet yet


If i need it instantly i just use boiling water


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> If i need it instantly i just use boiling water


 
Clever


----------



## Colosseum

Biggys said:


> Fair enough :lol2:
> 
> 
> I don't, I do it my way, not how it says on the instructions, *I have never made it too wet yet*


 
Well you need to improve on your technique


----------



## Colosseum

selina20 said:


> Iv not baked it for the last 2 years lol.


You need to eat more greens then


----------



## selina20

Colosseum said:


> You need to eat more greens then


Hahahahaha


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Well you need to improve on your technique


Dammit, you have an answer for everything :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Dammit, you have an answer for everything :lol2:


Its his feminine side coming out. Women always have an answer for everything lol


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Its his feminine side coming out. Women always have an answer for everything lol


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Tom has claws


and a big sting that comes outta my bum :L


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> I never get how people get flicked in their face. Do you literally shove your face in the enclosure lol


i never get flicked..
my Flickypelmas do drop hairs a lot though


----------



## kris74

where can I get a pair of those long tweezers that curl at the end for feeding and maintenance. I'm struggling to get in to deeper arboreal tanks now.


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> where can I get a pair of those long tweezers that curl at the end for feeding and maintenance. I'm struggling to get in to deeper arboreal tanks now.


eBay ?


----------



## snowgoose

Bent tipped ones like these? ( 45cm long )


----------



## kris74

snowgoose said:


> Bent tipped ones like these? ( 45cm long )
> 
> image


indeed indeed or something similar. I see there is a name on that picture but it appears to be German. Anywhere a bit more local?!

cheers,


----------



## snowgoose

lol, I can get them, it's my suppliers picture lol, I can get a pair added to my next import and do them for £10.65 a pair + £4 p&p if interested


----------



## vivalabam

I've got some more tubs, need to do some rehoming before I move home, that will be fun. :lol2:

My B. Smithi seems to have grown, and my GBB is in pre moult, I know she will be huge once she's done moulting. :whip: They grow up so fast *sigh*


----------



## kris74

snowgoose said:


> lol, I can get them, it's my suppliers picture lol, I can get a pair added to my next import and do them for £10.65 a pair + £4 p&p if interested


Cool, sounds reasonable.....! 

I'm paid on 22nd of the month so will sort it then if that's ok?


----------



## snowgoose

kris74 said:


> Cool, sounds reasonable.....!
> 
> I'm paid on 22nd of the month so will sort it then if that's ok?


Yeah that's fine, next order closes 22nd, and order doesn't get put through till the Monday so the weekend 23 /24 is fine


----------



## kris74

snowgoose said:


> Yeah that's fine, next order closes 22nd, and order doesn't get put through till the Monday so the weekend 23 /24 is fine


ah, you're a gentleman, cheers pal


----------



## snowgoose

No worries, just give me a shout nearer the time dude


----------



## kris74

What about this.....

Man blinded while trying to help bird - Home News, UK - The Independent

Nasty


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> What about this.....
> 
> Man blinded while trying to help bird - Home News, UK - The Independent
> 
> Nasty


people trying to interfere annoys me.
it would not have ended up where it was, unless something happened and would have flown away if it was able. 
it will/would have died anyway..


> But the animal panicked when it saw a family in the distance with a dog, subsequently lashing out at Mr Buckland.


suuure


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> people trying to interfere annoys me.
> it would not have ended up where it was, unless something happened and would have flown away if it was able.
> it will/would have died anyway..
> 
> suuure


Aye, it always seems like a good idea until someone loses an eye. Not like there's a shortage of gannets around our shores is there. Now something will miss a nice gannety meal while the gannet enjoyed some idiots eye..... That's what I call ironic :devil:


----------



## spinnin_tom

hey guys.
have a wee lookie at my new pics i just put on the pics section:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...res/720995-scorpions-spiders.html#post8576093


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> hey guys.
> have a wee lookie at my new pics i just put on the pics section:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...res/720995-scorpions-spiders.html#post8576093


No


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> No


:bash:


----------



## Jonb1982

:biteme:


----------



## spinnin_tom




----------



## Jonb1982

Sorry! Nice pics really, I had a sneaky peak, gonna put some up tomorrow of my inverts I reckon!

Jon


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Sorry! Nice pics really, I had a sneaky peak, gonna put some up tomorrow of my inverts I reckon!
> 
> Jon


YAY
cheers mate 
i need more scorps

ooh and my chinese mantis' came today


----------



## Jonb1982

Woo, I have 4 mantis at the mo, they are cool!

Jon


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Woo, I have 4 mantis at the mo, they are cool!
> 
> Jon


yeah.. they are right feisty things.
it's funny.. chinese mantis are the biggest north american mantis species.. lolwut?
silly introduced species


----------



## Jonb1982

Mine are quite placid, I love watching them hunt and munch away on their prey!


----------



## garlicpickle

just one time I ask OH to cook dinner because I was out until 8, and he forgot to put water in the saucepan with the carrots :devil: so now the kitchen stinks of cremated carrots and my saucepan is black :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Mine are quite placid, I love watching them hunt and munch away on their prey!


mine are only on tiny little fruit flies atm


----------



## Jonb1982

Were u just having carrots for tea or did he actually manage to cook the rest ok?! Lol


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> mine are only on tiny little fruit flies atm



What instar are they Tom?


----------



## garlicpickle

Jonb1982 said:


> Were u just having carrots for tea or did he actually manage to cook the rest ok?! Lol


he managed the spuds and sausages just about, but the carrots and broccoli were in the same pan, so we had no veg :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

@john they are L1
i know.. tiny


----------



## selina20

garlicpickle said:


> just one time I ask OH to cook dinner because I was out until 8, and he forgot to put water in the saucepan with the carrots :devil: so now the kitchen stinks of cremated carrots and my saucepan is black :lol2:


Lmao Mark did the same with mushy peas lol. He thought they went mushy on their own.


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> @john they are L1
> i know.. tiny



Wow they will be tiny, I have an adult springbok mantis, adult African lined and a male and female Congo pair both 5th instar


----------



## garlicpickle

selina20 said:


> Lmao Mark did the same with mushy peas lol. He thought they went mushy on their own.


They do when they're in a tin!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Wow they will be tiny, I have an adult springbok mantis, adult African lined and a male and female Congo pair both 5th instar


oooh springbock look nice.
i'd love a giant african mantis.. saw some at the BTS show but i'd ran outta money 
mine have some growing to do and it's nice to photograph their growth


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> oooh springbock look nice.
> i'd love a giant african mantis.. saw some at the BTS show but i'd ran outta money
> mine have some growing to do and it's nice to photograph their growth



I'm gonna try breed the congo's will be my first attempt! If it works out I'll send u some nymphs foc if u want!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> I'm gonna try breed the congo's will be my first attempt! If it works out I'll send u some nymphs foc if u want!


what's foc?
good luck then 
course i'd like some.. how much would you consider selling the babies at or would you just sell the ooth?


----------



## Jonb1982

Free of charge!


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

FOC- free of charge


----------



## selina20

garlicpickle said:


> They do when they're in a tin!


These were the frozen ones you add water too XD


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

Well im proud to say i do most of the cooking in my house lol even a nice roast from scratch, i think you gals need better men lol OJ :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> Well im proud to say i do most of the cooking in my house lol even a nice roast from scratch, i think you gals need better men lol OJ :2thumb:


My other half can cook a mean roast lol. Hes fantastic at cooking beef lol


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

selina20 said:


> My other half can cook a mean roast lol. Hes fantastic at cooking beef lol


Lol easy, add about a inch of water to the tray when cooking to keep it moist


----------



## selina20

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> Lol easy, add about a inch of water to the tray when cooking to keep it *moist*


I hate that word lol. Sends shivers down my spine lol


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> I'm gonna try breed the congo's will be my first attempt! If it works out I'll send u some nymphs foc if u want!


Ooo nice me too! We have 3 males, and 2 females, one died for some reason.  She moulted, came found to feeding day and she'd died, no idea what happened there.  Still got 2 though, one that's mature so hopefully we'll be trying in 5 weeks. :no1:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Ooo nice me too! We have 3 males, and 2 females, one died for some reason.  She moulted, came found to feeding day and she'd died, no idea what happened there.  Still got 2 though, one that's mature so hopefully we'll be trying in 5 weeks. :no1:


Good luck, hope it goes well!

I'm excited I just want them to hurry up and mature!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Good luck, hope it goes well!
> 
> I'm excited I just want them to hurry up and mature!


I have a few mature pairs waiting for the right time, orchids and my other male ghost just matured so we can now try Bobby C with our old female. She is like 5 months mature but keeps laying ooths, might as well make use of him as our other girlys won't be ready for another few weeks. All night I hear him flying into the side of the tub trying to get at our female next to him. :lol2:

My dead leaf moulted today as well, she's a beast now, she could have at least waited until tomorrow, the tub she was in wasn't big enough. We have the other tubs ready made, just need some sticks. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

do the wings work as well as say a fly? or are they more for show?


----------



## garlicpickle

selina20 said:


> I hate that word lol. Sends shivers down my spine lol


MOIST :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Mark can do a good fry up but to be fair he's been playing with his new camera today and was a bit over excited i think.


----------



## selina20

garlicpickle said:


> MOIST :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Mark can do a good fry up but to be fair he's been playing with his new camera today and was a bit over excited i think.


Thats such a nasty word lol.

Boys and their toys huh XD


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> do the wings work as well as say a fly? or are they more for show?


Males can fly, I'm not sure how well. I've seen some males take off and land on the wall or something, never like flying round the room. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Males can fly, I'm not sure how well. I've seen some males take off and land on the wall or something, never like flying round the room. :lol2:


right..
just need to know just in case lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

off to sheppey for a spot of school-night-scorpion-hunting lol
will put some pics up of ''my finds'' and will try to photograph a Segestria florentina.


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> right..
> just need to know just in case lol


Yeah I wouldn't take one out side loose or anything. :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> off to sheppey for a spot of school-night-scorpion-hunting lol
> will put some pics up of ''my finds'' and will try to photograph a Segestria florentina.


Awesome, have fun! :no1:


----------



## Biggys

Helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


Hiya


----------



## Jonb1982

:spam1: fritter


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Hiya


Hey, how are you ? :2thumb:


Jonb1982 said:


> :spam1: fritter


 NOM!


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Hey, how are you ? :2thumb:


Im fine you?


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Im fine you?


I'm great thanks 

What have you been up to ?


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> I'm great thanks
> 
> What have you been up to ?


Nm sleeping now the step kids have gone home lol. You?


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Nm sleeping now the step kids have gone home lol. You?


Not alot just chilling


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


Morning! :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Morning! :whistling2:


Wait....what ? :gasp:


Also 2 moults in one day can't be bad, suntiger just moulted : victory:

Now only got the curly to go and they are all up to date ^.^


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Wait....what ? :gasp:
> 
> 
> Also 2 moults in one day can't be bad, suntiger just moulted : victory:
> 
> Now only got the curly to go and they are all up to date ^.^


Ooo very nice!

I've had a couple of mantis moults, just waiting for my GBB to moult, I'm not expecting any more... Even then I wasn't expecting my B. Smithi to moult. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Ooo very nice!
> 
> I've had a couple of mantis moults, just waiting for my GBB to moult, I'm not expecting any more... Even then I wasn't expecting my B. Smithi to moult. :lol2:


Seems to be the week for moults :lol2:

I saw the pictures of the wee smithi on FB :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Seems to be the week for moults :lol2:
> 
> I saw the pictures of the wee smithi on FB :flrt:


Adorable isn't he/she. :flrt: I've sent the moult off to Steve so hopefully I'll find out soon. :mf_dribble:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i'm back!!!!
came home with 2 scorplings and either a very well fed or heavily gravid Euscorpius female.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Adorable isn't he/she. :flrt: I've sent the moult off to Steve so hopefully I'll find out soon. :mf_dribble:


Yeah is stunning :flrt:


Oooh well let me know what sex it is :no1:


Also know that B. emilia in my local for 25 quid, I went in there the other day to pick her up, it still had 25 on the tub, but he wanted 100 quid off me...so he got told where to stick it:whip:


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm back!!!!
> came home with 2 scorplings and either a very well fed or heavily gravid Euscorpius female.


I really really want a Euscorpious


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm back!!!!
> came home with 2 scorplings and either a very well fed or heavily gravid Euscorpius female.


Nice! Pics? 



Biggys said:


> Yeah is stunning :flrt:
> 
> 
> Oooh well let me know what sex it is :no1:
> 
> 
> Also know that B. emilia in my local for 25 quid, I went in there the other day to pick her up, it still had 25 on the tub, but he wanted 100 quid off me...so he got told where to stick it:whip:


Haha that's a joke right? That's well expensive! I have 1 Emilia sling, it's made a burrow so I never see it. :devil:


----------



## vivalabam

I have my exam results tomorrow.  Boo I don't want them, go away...


----------



## garlicpickle

I keep singing the theme tune from Van Der Valk for some reason, and even I'm not old enough to have actually watched it 

‪Van Der Valk Intro‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## selina20

garlicpickle said:


> I keep singing the theme tune from Van Der Valk for some reason, and even I'm not old enough to have actually watched it
> 
> ‪Van Der Valk Intro‬‏ - YouTube


Hahahahaha how random.


----------



## garlicpickle

selina20 said:


> Hahahahaha how random.


I know, I bloody hate it when you get a tune stuck in your head, especially some random crap TV theme tune from 30 years ago!


----------



## vivalabam

Hmmm what's over here. 










Hello freedom!










Such a cheeky tarantula. :flrt:


----------



## selina20

garlicpickle said:


> I know, I bloody hate it when you get a tune stuck in your head, especially some random crap TV theme tune from 30 years ago!


I have mickey mouse clubhouse stuck in my head. Ewan keeps watching it and they do a song at the end called Hot Dog lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Nice! Pics?


not up to date ones.
look at my pic thread and there's a couple.


----------



## vivalabam

Passed my exams, yey! Bring on year 3. :no1:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Passed my exams, yey! Bring on year 3. :no1:


Congrats,

And I have mantids 

They arrived safe and sound today and are now in their houses. I will be adding a selection to the website at the weekend


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Congrats,
> 
> And I have mantids
> 
> They arrived safe and sound today and are now in their houses. I will be adding a selection to the website at the weekend


Thanks! :flrt: 

Ooo very nice, what species have you got? I thought they would survive, they are quite hardy little things.


----------



## snowgoose

I ended up getting 2 _Sphodromantis viridis_ and one little _Phasmomantis sumichrasti_ who even moulted while in transit, and is tiny lol

I actually think they are kinda cute :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I ended up getting 2 _Sphodromantis viridis_ and one little _Phasmomantis sumichrasti_ who even moulted while in transit, and is tiny lol
> 
> I actually think they are kinda cute :whistling2:


Ooo very nice! They are cute! They are lovely, wait until they get bigger and try and kill you, not so cute then. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Ooo very nice! They are cute! They are lovely, wait until they get bigger and try and kill you, not so cute then. :lol2:


haha, the Phasmomantis is about the size of my little fingernail so tiny :lol:

I was surprised at how, almost "fast", they seem to move.

Next up is to try and get some fruit flies out the tub without a whole load making a run :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> haha, the Phasmomantis is about the size of my little fingernail so tiny :lol:
> 
> I was surprised at how, almost "fast", they seem to move.
> 
> Next up is to try and get some fruit flies out the tub without a whole load making a run :lol2:


They are so quick when they are small, the OH found out the hard way when we got 7 nymphs.  They all ran in different directions. :lol2:

Haha have fun!  You'll be glad to move onto green bottles, they are so much easier. I still end up having accidents though. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> They are so quick when they are small, the OH found out the hard way when we got 7 nymphs.  They all ran in different directions. :lol2:
> 
> Haha have fun!  You'll be glad to move onto green bottles, they are so much easier. I still end up having accidents though. :blush:


Yeah but that's you :lol:

They are flightless ones so they won't fly everywhere, but they will just make a run for it :lol2:

any tips?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Yeah but that's you :lol:
> 
> They are flightless ones so they won't fly everywhere, but they will just make a run for it :lol2:
> 
> any tips?


I know. :blush:

Yeah, the OH uses a pooter, I've never used them myself, I'm like a bull in a china shop, if I did it we'd end up with a room full of fruit flies. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I know. :blush:
> 
> Yeah, the OH uses a pooter, I've never used them myself, I'm like a bull in a china shop, if I did it we'd end up with a room full of fruit flies. :blush:


lol, I shall google pooters and see what I can do


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> lol, I shall google pooters and see what I can do


They do make life easier. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> They do make life easier. :lol2:


Ok, looks like I will be making on of those then, if it goes wrong, I'm sure flies don't taste too bad :lol:


----------



## Colosseum

Lunch time


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Ok, looks like I will be making on of those then, if it goes wrong, I'm sure flies don't taste too bad :lol:


LOL! The OH never sucked them up, he just scooped them up, they tend to run and jump a lot and don't actually go anywhere. Have a look on ebay, I think the OH got his for like 50p...


----------



## snowgoose

I'm sure I can make one, I have some aquarium tubing, silicone and various pots, tubs, I shall have a go somewhen lol


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I'm sure I can make one, I have some aquarium tubing, silicone and various pots, tubs, I shall have a go somewhen lol


Awesome. :no1: I think there's a thread on how to make them somewhere... I'll have a look for you.


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Awesome. :no1: I think there's a thread on how to make them somewhere... I'll have a look for you.


I've already found it :lol:

Thanks anyway though


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I've already found it :lol:
> 
> Thanks anyway though


Ah right. :lol2: On Mantis forum? It's a sticky so pretty easy to find, I got carried away with my MW2 game. :blush:


----------



## Trice

vivalabam said:


> Ah right. :lol2: On Mantis forum? It's a sticky so pretty easy to find, I got carried away with my MW2 game. :blush:


I killed you last night


----------



## snowgoose

no, there's a guide on this forum


----------



## vivalabam

Trice said:


> I killed you last night


I killed you too! I've been doing ok this morning, no idea how. Although at the moment I'm killing some idiot on my team, he kept killing me, I'm sure it's on purpose, 3 times is more than a coincidence...


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> no, there's a guide on this forum


I don't know if it's the same one but seeing as I had the page up I might as well give you the link.  

Pooter - UK Mantis Forums


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I killed you too! I've been doing ok this morning, no idea how. Although at the moment I'm killing some idiot on my team, he kept killing me, I'm sure it's on purpose, 3 times is more than a coincidence...


He fancies you...:whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> He fancies you...:whistling2:


Pfft, I'd rather he didn't I was on a kill streak! I was 1 away from my attack helicopter.


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I don't know if it's the same one but seeing as I had the page up I might as well give you the link.
> 
> Pooter - UK Mantis Forums


Thanks, it's totally different to the one I found and looks better :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Thanks, it's totally different to the one I found and looks better :lol:


Ah right, that's ok then. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Pfft, I'd rather he didn't I was on a kill streak! I was 1 away from my attack helicopter.


Ok he needs to die, that was harsh :devil:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Ok he needs to die, that was harsh :devil:


I know.  I just owned at headquarters, I captured it like 4 times and held it down for the whole minute a couple of times. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I know.  I just owned at headquarters, I captured it like 4 times and held it down for the whole minute a couple of times. :lol2:


Nice 

I haven't played for ages now :blush:


----------



## selina20

I am having such a foul day .


----------



## Colosseum

selina20 said:


> I am having such a foul day .


 
Good!


----------



## selina20

Colosseum said:


> Good!


Thanks lol


----------



## Colosseum

Your welcome


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Nice
> 
> I haven't played for ages now :blush:


Haha looser! 



selina20 said:


> I am having such a foul day .


That was my yesterday, it just kept getting worse and worse. >_< Today's going good though, so you never know, your day might get better? Or at least tomorrow should be better. :lol2:


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> That was my yesterday, it just kept getting worse and worse. >_< Today's going good though, so you never know, your day might get better? Or at least tomorrow should be better. :lol2:


Iv gota take my daughter drs because shes ill and we dont know why. Marks stranded in Glasgow so wont get back until tomorrow now.


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> Iv gota take my daughter drs because shes ill and we dont know why. Marks stranded in Glasgow so wont get back until tomorrow now.


Aww, well I hope she's ok, let us know how you get on, if you want to of course. :blush:


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> Aww, well I hope she's ok, let us know how you get on, if you want to of course. :blush:


Im hoping its just her growing as shes sleeping loads and missing feeds but i phoned the drs this morning and they want me to bring her in.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha looser!


I could point out that fact you spelled loser wrong....but I'll take the high road..:whistling2:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I could point out that fact you spelled loser wrong....but I'll take the high road..:whistling2:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL! Spell check failed me.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Spell check failed me.


Awwww. I'm only playing :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> Im hoping its just her growing as shes sleeping loads and missing feeds but i phoned the drs this morning and they want me to bring her in.


They probably just want to check she's ok. If they ignored it and something worse developed it would all be on their shoulders, so they probably just want to make sure nothing is wrong. 

I'm sure she will be ok, don't worry!


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> They probably just want to check she's ok. If they ignored it and something worse developed it would all be on their shoulders, so they probably just want to make sure nothing is wrong.
> 
> I'm sure she will be ok, don't worry!


Just wish Mark was here to come with me hes better with medical stuff lol.


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> Just wish Mark was here to come with me hes better with medical stuff lol.


Yeah, must be weird being on your own. How long has he been gone for?


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, must be weird being on your own. How long has he been gone for?


He was meant to be back today but they cancelled his bus so hes waiting for another which is probably not guna be until tonight.


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> He was meant to be back today but they cancelled his bus so hes waiting for another which is probably not guna be until tonight.


Ah right, I hate public transport, it's so unreliable. :whip:


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, I hate public transport, it's so unreliable. :whip:


Tell me about it it was megabus and they cancelled 3 yesterday so Mark said ok book me on one tomorrow and ill give my seat to someone else. When he got there they hadnt booked him on one so hes on the last one tonight. However if the dr says theres something wrong with Jess hes guna lay it on thick i think


----------



## Jonb1982

Oi stop dissing public transport lol


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Oi stop dissing public transport lol


I learnt yesterday that the emergency stop buttons on trains do actually work lmao


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> Tell me about it it was megabus and they cancelled 3 yesterday so Mark said ok book me on one tomorrow and ill give my seat to someone else. When he got there they hadnt booked him on one so hes on the last one tonight. However if the dr says theres something wrong with Jess hes guna lay it on thick i think


Oh yeah definitely, it's their fault for messing him around. Put me off using mega bus now, it takes ages and they cancel them... Hmm I'll pass. :lol2: 



Jonb1982 said:


> Oi stop dissing public transport lol


It is crap though... :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Haha yes they do, tis a pain in the bum when ur driving along and the brakes suddenly jam on!


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Oh yeah definitely, it's their fault for messing him around. Put me off using mega bus now, it takes ages and they cancel them... Hmm I'll pass. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> It is crap though... :lol2:


My train is usually on time so not all public transport is crap!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> My train is usually on time so not all public transport is crap!


:lol2: I suppose.


----------



## snowgoose

Well just fed the mantids, the pooter works great 

I did have one flightless fruit fly fly away ? :lol:

My god they are immense little devils, I'm beginning to like them even more with every minute lol


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Well just fed the mantids, the pooter works great
> 
> I did have one flightless fruit fly fly away ? :lol:
> 
> My god they are immense little devils, I'm beginning to like them even more with every minute lol


That's good, they are handy. :lol2:

LMAO! That's so random, I've never had that but they do escape sometimes and we find them walking up the wall. :blush:

They are, they eat food that's as big as them sometimes, especially our little mantis, its only about 1cm and is L4-5ish. That little ones takes down green bottles, if the green bottle walks the mantis goes with it, eating it. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Mmm Locust.


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Mmm Locust.
> 
> image


I really should get some pictures of these little mantids at some point, but I have no camera batteries  :lol: and refuse to pay the stupid £6 odd for the 4 needed, so they will have to wait 

Also got a couple of little P.platyomma slings in


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I really should get some pictures of these little mantids at some point, but I have no camera batteries  :lol: and refuse to pay the stupid £6 odd for the 4 needed, so they will have to wait
> 
> Also got a couple of little P.platyomma slings in


I use my phone, it can take some nice photos when it wants to, most the time they are crap though. :whip: Haha can't blame you batteries are a rip off, can get some in poundland, probably won't last long but maybe for a few snaps? 

Oooo Very nice. :mf_dribble: What's the price going to be like?


----------



## vivalabam

Mmm Another locust. 










:lol2: Fat cow, she never refuses food, even if it is a tiny little locust. I brought them for my frog but she doesn't seem interested, plus they are too small for her, I underestimated her size. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I use my phone, it can take some nice photos when it wants to, most the time they are crap though. :whip: Haha can't blame you batteries are a rip off, can get some in poundland, probably won't last long but maybe for a few snaps?
> 
> Oooo Very nice. :mf_dribble: What's the price going to be like?


the platyomma will be whatever price they are on the site ( don't know off hand, around £10 ish I think )

Just decided to get 2 in so I can sell them when I want lol


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> the platyomma will be whatever price they are on the site ( don't know off hand, around £10 ish I think )
> 
> Just decided to get 2 in so I can sell them when I want lol


Ah right, nice. :2thumb: I'm temped! I do like a Pamphobeteus. :mf_dribble: Although I'm poor.


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, nice. :2thumb: I'm temped! I do like a Pamphobeteus. :mf_dribble: Although I'm poor.


I'm poor as well,

Paypal takes 20p + 3.4% of all my website transactions, the buggers.

Not sure when I will sell them yet, might grow them on a bit first


----------



## selina20

Just got back from the Drs and he suspects a UTI after doing every test he could and not finding anything wrong with her. so its an evening of trying to get a pee sample off a baby lol


----------



## snowgoose

selina20 said:


> Just got back from the Drs and he suspects a UTI after doing every test he could and not finding anything wrong with her. so its an evening of trying to get a pee sample off a baby lol


Oh what fun that will be for you lol


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> Oh what fun that will be for you lol


Lmao all i have to do is give her a bath. She always pees when she comes out the bath XD


----------



## Colosseum

Jake when is your next import date, pm me thx


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> Just got back from the Drs and he suspects a UTI after doing every test he could and not finding anything wrong with her. so its an evening of trying to get a pee sample off a baby lol


Haha good luck with that! At least you know there's noting serious wrong.


----------



## spinnin_tom

this is my work in progress..
mantis sweet tub 



















any comments/improvements?
the plants are attached with aquarium safe (without the anti mildew) silicone


----------



## Hedgewitch

selina20 said:


> Just got back from the Drs and he suspects a UTI after doing every test he could and not finding anything wrong with her. so its an evening of trying to get a pee sample off a baby lol


Delightful, have fun trying to hold a baby over a cup... Or maybe just sit her on the potty or whatever it is you do.


----------



## snowgoose

you seem to have a large hole in the front, the mantis might be able to get out :lol:


----------



## selina20

Hedgewitch said:


> Delightful, have fun trying to hold a baby over a cup... Or maybe just sit her on the potty or whatever it is you do.


Lol sit a 14 week old over a potty XD. Ill be there all day hahaha.


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> this is my work in progress..
> mantis sweet tub
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> any comments/improvements?
> the plants are attached with aquarium safe (without the anti mildew) silicone


Looks really good, I'm guessing mesh/material will go in the massive hole. :lol2:

As long as there is material all the way to the top it will be fine, we found mantids can't climb sweet jars for some reason.


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> you seem to have a large hole in the front, the mantis might be able to get out :lol:


woops..
i totally forgot.
thanks for pointing that one out there goose 
naah, i was going to use some mesh, but can't find any


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> woops..
> i totally forgot.
> thanks for pointing that one out there goose
> naah, i was going to use some mesh, but can't find any


no need to mesh the front like that, mine seem to be able to climb up the sides of the sweet jars plus i have some sticks in that reach right to the top as well.


----------



## snowgoose

haha, I had the same problem so popped out to the shed to see if there was anything suitable, what did I find?

Black anti weed fabric, fully breathable and works a treat, also slightly more rigid than fabric and holds a sponge nicely :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> no need to mesh the front like that, mine seem to be able to climb up the sides of the sweet jars plus i have some sticks in that reach right to the top as well.


too late now.. for this one.
i'mm go trial and error and not cut the next one.


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> no need to mesh the front like that, mine seem to be able to climb up the sides of the sweet jars plus i have some sticks in that reach right to the top as well.


Mine can't climb, my orchid woke me up one night scraping on the sides, had to move her over. Maybe it depends on the sweet jar?


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Mine can't climb, my orchid woke me up one night scraping on the sides, had to move her over. Maybe it depends on the sweet jar?


Possibly, but i read somewhere that some species of mantids cant climb plastic sides so require net enclosures!? Cant remember which ones though!!


----------



## Biggys

Can anyone tell me what this means ?











^^^^

What is my bandwidth, and how did I exceed it :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

You have possibly uploaded too many pics for the free Photobucket account so have to upgrade???


----------



## snowgoose

Ahh, basically too many people have viewed your images for the month, so now no-one can see them :lol:

Hence why I now shove my pictures in a folder on my website host lol


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> You have possibly uploaded too many pics for the free Photobucket account so have to upgrade???





snowgoose said:


> Ahh, basically too many people have viewed your images for the month, so now no-one can see them :lol:
> 
> Hence why I now shove my pictures in a folder on my website host lol


FFS Great...:lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> Ahh, basically too many people have viewed your images for the month, so now no-one can see them :lol:
> 
> Hence why I now shove my pictures in a folder on my website host lol


Ah right my first post was wrong then, thats a bit off, so ur limited to how many people can view ur pictures!!??


----------



## Biggys

*Image Views:* 10209


yeah that might be why....:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Possibly, but i read somewhere that some species of mantids cant climb plastic sides so require net enclosures!? Cant remember which ones though!!


My orchid lives on the side of her new tank so she isn't one of them. :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle

just open another account on PB - and make most of your albums private. Then random browsers can't view the whole folder, only photos you actually post the links to.


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> just open another account on PB - and make most of your albums private. Then random browsers can't view the whole folder, only photos you actually post the links to.


That is far to technical for me :blush:

Also I don't want to lose my original PB, I have like 800 photos on it


----------



## snowgoose

if you go to the account setting in your PB account it says how much bandwidth you have used,

Mine is 18MB of 10GB lol ( not even 1% )

But then again, I'm not much of a post whore :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> if you go to the account setting in your PB account it says how much bandwidth you have used,
> 
> Mine is 18MB of 10GB lol ( not even 1% )
> 
> But then again, I'm not much of a post whore :lol2:


mine is at 101% :lol2:

and my picture is working now :2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle

Biggys said:


> That is far to technical for me :blush:
> 
> Also I don't want to lose my original PB, I have like 800 photos on it


you needn't lose it, I meant open a new one so you get a new lot of bandwidth but keep the old one.


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> you needn't lose it, I meant open a new one so you get a new lot of bandwidth but keep the old one.


Ahh so I can open a new one, to get the free bandwidth and still post pictures off my old account ?


----------



## garlicpickle

Biggys said:


> Ahh so I can open a new one, to get the free bandwidth and still post pictures off my old account ?


Each account will have a bandwidth limit. But if you spread your photos out between the new one and the old one, each account would only use about half as much bandwidth.


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> Each account will have a bandwidth limit. But if you spread your photos out between the new one and the old one, each account would only use about half as much bandwidth.


You mam, are a genius :no1:


Thanks


----------



## garlicpickle

The culprit is likely that 70 frame moving gif you are using in your sig  you could create a new PB account just for that (or use tinypic to host it) everytime somebody views a post of yours, that's more bandwidth used up and it's quite a big file.


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> The culprit is likely that 70 frame moving gif you are using in your sig  you could create a new PB account just for that (or use tinypic to host it) everytime somebody views a post of yours, that's more bandwidth used up and it's quite a big file.


Oh yeah, I forgot about that :lol2:

that will explain why my pictures veiws are about the same as my post count :blush:


Thanks Pickle :no1:


----------



## mcluskyisms




----------



## garlicpickle

Biggys said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about that :lol2:
> 
> that will explain why my pictures veiws are about the same as my post count :blush:
> 
> 
> Thanks Pickle :no1:


yeah that could be a giveaway :lol2: and you're welcome


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> yeah that could be a giveaway :lol2: and you're welcome


 
I sorted it all out now, thanks :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

no wonder the second one gets p'd off
BBC Nature - Arachnids videos, news and facts


----------



## spinnin_tom

BBC Nature - Arachnids videos, news and facts

sorry for posting 2 consecutive videos, but watch 'til a minute in.
tell me what the mistake was.
i swore at the pc for this mistake lol


----------



## vivalabam

Laughing at the OH, he hates locusts, doesn't mind cricket but just can't stand locusts, I'm the opposite. :lol2:

We're in the process of feeding all the mantids locusts, the OH is having fun. :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Woooo i did it i got 1 pee sample off baby. Just need another tomorrow lol


----------



## garlicpickle

selina20 said:


> Woooo i did it i got 1 pee sample off baby. Just need another tomorrow lol


is it a case of hold her over a jar and squeeze her? :lol2:


----------



## selina20

garlicpickle said:


> is it a case of hold her over a jar and squeeze her? :lol2:


Towel, sofa, naked baby, bottle in gob and jar over fanny lol. Then a big cheer when i caught it XD


----------



## garlicpickle

selina20 said:


> Towel, sofa, naked baby, bottle in gob and jar over fanny lol. Then a big cheer when i caught it XD


so much easier with boys...


----------



## selina20

garlicpickle said:


> so much easier with boys...


I duno i never succeeded with Ewan lol.


----------



## snowgoose

Moving swiftly on :lol2:

Just been working out the prices for the mantises for the site, and they seem to be ok :lol2:

They are all nicely priced up now ready to go live at the weekend :lol:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> *Moving swiftly on :lol2:*
> 
> Just been working out the prices for the mantises for the site, and they seem to be ok :lol2:
> 
> They are all nicely priced up now ready to go live at the weekend :lol:


:lol2::lol2:


Nice one mate 

Can you order stuff in if it's needed ?


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> Nice one mate
> 
> Can you order stuff in if it's needed ?


Sadly I can only get items on my website ( hence why they are there :lol2:

Where you after anything specific?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> *Moving swiftly on :lol2:*
> 
> Just been working out the prices for the mantises for the site, and they seem to be ok :lol2:
> 
> They are all nicely priced up now ready to go live at the weekend :lol:


Thank god! 

That's good, how are you getting on with them?


----------



## snowgoose

they are great, I have left them alone for the most of the day to settle in a bit, but they seem to be ok 

Might be able to snap a couple of pics tomorrow if my batteries charge lol


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Sadly I can only get items on my website ( hence why they are there :lol2:
> 
> Where you after anything specific?


S. Hahni : victory:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> S. Hahni : victory:


I can get S.terrosus, they just aren't on the site ( I don't want twat's ordering them willy nilly lol


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I can get S.terrosus, they just aren't on the site ( I don't want twat's ordering them willy nilly lol


Yeah I can understand that mate :2thumb:

Well I have been doing a fair bit of reading, and asking about, I know full well what I'm getting into, would you trust me enough to allow me to get a couple ?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> they are great, I have left them alone for the most of the day to settle in a bit, but they seem to be ok
> 
> Might be able to snap a couple of pics tomorrow if my batteries charge lol


Awesome, we had to feed ours today, that's a mission in itself. :lol2: We didn't have enough flies so some had to have locusts, they love them. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Yeah I can understand that mate :2thumb:
> 
> Well I have been doing a fair bit of reading, and asking about, I know full well what I'm getting into, would you trust me enough to allow me to get a couple ?


yeah, I know you know what your letting yourself in for :lol:

I have one here at the mo for a customer and they are a nice size lol

Will shoot you a PM with price somewhen tomorrow.



vivalabam said:


> Awesome, we had to feed ours today, that's a mission in itself. :lol2: We didn't have enough flies so some had to have locusts, they love them. :lol2:


I decided the fruit flies weren't large enough so caught a blue bottle and my god it was gone in a couple of mins.

How often do you feed btw?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> yeah, I know you know what your letting yourself in for :lol:
> 
> I have one here at the mo for a customer and they are a nice size lol
> 
> Will shoot you a PM with price somewhen tomorrow


Thanks dude :no1:


----------



## geckodelta

hey guys :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> hey guys :2thumb:


hi,

Where the bloody hell have you been recently? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> hi,
> 
> Where the bloody hell have you been recently? :lol2:


haha ive been away, a few times :Na_Na_Na_Na: but im back now!  until the week after next :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> haha ive been away, a few times :Na_Na_Na_Na: but im back now!  until the week after next :lol2:


Where ya been?

Anywhere nice?


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> Where ya been?
> 
> Anywhere nice?


mainly Spain  spent a few days in Italy travelling around as well


----------



## snowgoose

Git :lol:

Hope you took a camera and went invert hunting and "accidentally" brought some back with you :lol2:


----------



## Baldpoodle

*This is a nice doggy.*


----------



## garlicpickle

Baldpoodle said:


> image


I was just about to go to bed, I'll have nightmares after seeing that thing.


----------



## Biggys

Baldpoodle said:


> image


Ok that was just disturbing

I imagined the guy in your sig stroking that dog whilst calling it pretty :gasp:


----------



## garlicpickle

Biggys said:


> Ok that was just disturbing
> 
> I imagined the guy in your sig stroking that dog whilst calling it pretty :gasp:


My preciousssssssss :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> My preciousssssssss :gasp:


Oh god, you just made it worse :lol2:


----------



## Baldpoodle

Biggys said:


> Ok that was just disturbing
> 
> I imagined the guy in your sig stroking that dog whilst calling it pretty :gasp:


No the guy in the sig was caught masturbating into womens underwear whilst he was doing handy man jobs in their houses.He was filmed on several occasions unaware that he was on film lol.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I decided the fruit flies weren't large enough so caught a blue bottle and my god it was gone in a couple of mins.
> 
> How often do you feed btw?


You'd be surprised the size of the food they can take, they are amazing little critters. :flrt:

We feed ours every 2 days if we have the food, but we try and get ours to grow quick, you can feed less or more. How ever much you want really! I'd say every 3-4 days would be enough, if they are too thin for your liking then feed more, I like the look of a nice fat abdomen. :flrt: Plus I love to watch them catch food. :blush:



geckodelta said:


> hey guys :2thumb:


Well hello there, welcome back. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> You'd be surprised the size of the food they can take, they are amazing little critters. :flrt:
> 
> We feed ours every 2 days if we have the food, but we try and get ours to grow quick, you can feed less or more. How ever much you want really! I'd say every 3-4 days would be enough, if they are too thin for your liking then feed more, I like the look of a nice fat abdomen. :flrt: Plus I love to watch them catch food. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Well hello there, welcome back. :lol2:


Thanks Kerry


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> Thanks Kerry


We feed ours twice a week. You dont want to overfeed them. I know people say you cant overfeed them but i think thats a load of rubbish.


----------



## snowgoose

selina20 said:


> We feed ours twice a week. You dont want to overfeed them. I know people say you cant overfeed them but i think thats a load of rubbish.


Ok, cheers Sel


----------



## selina20

Apparently im nominated for most opinionated female lmao


----------



## snowgoose

selina20 said:


> Apparently im nominated for most opinionated female lmao


That's not surprising tbh


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> That's not surprising tbh


Im not that bad once you get to know me


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> We feed ours twice a week. You dont want to overfeed them. I know people say you cant overfeed them but i think thats a load of rubbish.


We've always fed ours loads and never had a moulting problem, ours just stop eating when they don't want any food. 



selina20 said:


> Im not that bad once you get to know me


LMAO! Joker.


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> We've always fed ours loads and never had a moulting problem, ours just stop eating when they don't want any food.
> 
> 
> 
> *LMAO! Joker. *


You dont know me lol


----------



## snowgoose

selina20 said:


> You dont know me lol


it would seem I don't know you either lol


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> it would seem I don't know you either lol


Indeed you dont theres only a few people who do lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

People are never who they seem to be over the internet, hence I never say anything about anyone I would never say to the person in question to the face 

anywho I just thought I would join in seeing how I haven't ventured into this section in a while.:2thumb:


----------



## selina20

Salazare Slytherin said:


> People are never who they seem to be over the internet, hence I never say anything about anyone I would never say to the person in question to the face
> 
> anywho I just thought I would join in seeing how I haven't ventured into this section in a while.:2thumb:


Howdy did notice you hadnt been around these parts in a while which is pretty random as i dont usually remember forum names that well.


----------



## vivalabam

Salazare Slytherin said:


> People are never who they seem to be over the internet, hence I never say anything about anyone I would never say to the person in question to the face
> 
> anywho I just thought I would join in seeing how I haven't ventured into this section in a while.:2thumb:


Nice to see you in here! I'm writing up a care sheet as we speak. :no1: 

I'm very shy in real life, I can never speak to anyone without going all red and embarrassed. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Salazare Slytherin said:


> People are never who they seem to be over the internet, hence I never say anything about anyone I would never say to the person in question to the face
> 
> anywho I just thought I would join in seeing how I haven't ventured into this section in a while.:2thumb:


ooh, where have you been?

Hope you weren't being a traitor and venturing into the other realms of this forum of which we do not speak :lol:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

selina20 said:


> Howdy did notice you hadnt been around these parts in a while which is pretty random as i dont usually remember forum names that well.


lol I must be honoured :Na_Na_Na_Na: the great name of slytherin is not easily forgotten :2thumb:



vivalabam said:


> Nice to see you in here! I'm writing up a care sheet as we speak. :no1:
> 
> 
> I'm very shy in real life, I can never speak to anyone without going all red and embarrassed. :lol2:


Thats great news  appreciated. I consider myself a shy person, but hell I will say something if its put in front of me:2thumb:



snowgoose said:


> ooh, where have you been?
> 
> Hope you weren't being a traitor and venturing into the other realms of this forum of which we do not speak :lol:


Alas no. I have been working on making a new forum. (although admitedly) I have been spending alot of time on the iguana threads on here also.
Just helping new keepers out with advise on there new arrivals the general info you know... just leave them to settle etc your pestering it that is why it is not eating.

Good to see you all though and thanks for the warm welcome.

an update on the spiders, the genics are getting fat (compliments of biffy) 
my sling chilie still has not eaten anything (TYPICAL) and my skinny chilean rose has not refused a feed yet:flrt:


----------



## selina20

Salazare Slytherin said:


> lol I must be honoured :Na_Na_Na_Na: the great name of slytherin is not easily forgotten :2thumb:


Does this mean your going to be upset at the last of the Harry Potter Films lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

selina20 said:


> Does this mean your going to be upset at the last of the Harry Potter Films lol


 
actually no  because hopefully all the collectibles will halt and nothing new will be released giving me a chance to catch up on everything :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Salazare Slytherin said:


> actually no  because hopefully all the collectibles will halt and nothing new will be released giving me a chance to catch up on everything :lol2:


Hahahahahaha


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

selina20 said:


> Hahahahahaha


Lol its true. I have been collecting from the age of 11 add 10 years onto that lmao.:devil: whenever you get close to completing it another thousand items are released:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## selina20

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Lol its true. I have been collecting from the age of 11 add 10 years onto that lmao.:devil: whenever you get close to completing it another thousand items are released:devil::devil::devil:


You should do a Harry Potter themed T tank XD


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

selina20 said:


> You should do a Harry Potter themed T tank XD


It has crossed my mind a few times, I am hoping to get a chamber of secrets one done on the royal pythons viv too  

The only problem is, I am not very good with crafty things  it would look pretty cool though.


----------



## vivalabam

Wow I didn't realise it was so late! I've almost done 2 care sheets. :no1:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Wow I didn't realise it was so late! I've almost done 2 care sheets. :no1:


Ohh what for?


----------



## selina20

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It has crossed my mind a few times, I am hoping to get a chamber of secrets one done on the royal pythons viv too
> 
> The only problem is, I am not very good with crafty things  it would look pretty cool though.


you will only know you can do it if you try


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

vivalabam said:


> Wow I didn't realise it was so late! I've almost done 2 care sheets. :no1:


:no1::no1: woop, I am sitting with my home in a pig sty from moving the vivs around again, maybey I should clean some of it up:lol2:



snowgoose said:


> Ohh what for?


I asked Vivalabam to help me with some care sheets for my forum: victory:
I have a few others knocking around on the forum helping me out too, I am not interested in the amount of members as such, but it is nice to have a wide selection of care sheets to refer too and back too.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Ohh what for?


I'm writing some mantid care sheets for his forum, thought I'd make myself useful seeing as I have nothing to do now. I won't do it on this forum any more, so why not for someone else. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Salazare Slytherin said:


> :no1::no1: woop, I am sitting with my home in a pig sty from moving the vivs around again, maybey I should clean some of it up:lol2:
> 
> I asked Vivalabam to help me with some care sheets for my forum: victory:
> I have a few others knocking around on the forum helping me out too, I am not interested in the amount of members as such, but it is nice to have a wide selection of care sheets to refer too and back too.


Haha awesome, I'm going to have to move all my spiders down south soon, that is going to be a mission!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

selina20 said:


> you will only know you can do it if you try


This is true  soooo any ideas, should it be a castle theme, dark forest theme? oh they both look cool.

In the last film the spiders apparantly attack the castle? perhaps I could re-enact that, I'd need to see the film first though, and to be honest I would rather just wait for the copied dvds to arrive lol.:no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

vivalabam said:


> Haha awesome, I'm going to have to move all my spiders down south soon, that is going to be a mission!


Oh dear, moving is never fun  I am moving in a years time, hence I haven't took in another iguana yet as I have no idea what the house being built is going to be like.

the last move in feburary was hell, the pets took up most of the van LMAO.


----------



## selina20

Salazare Slytherin said:


> This is true  soooo any ideas, should it be a castle theme, dark forest theme? oh they both look cool.
> 
> In the last film the spiders apparantly attack the castle? perhaps I could re-enact that, I'd need to see the film first though, and to be honest I would rather just wait for the copied dvds to arrive lol.:no1:



Or do the spiders layer within the woods . Get a good webber in there


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I'm writing some mantid care sheets for his forum, thought I'd make myself useful seeing as I have nothing to do now. I won't do it on this forum any more, so why not for someone else. :lol2:


Ah cool,

I have already been thinking about my next mantid lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

selina20 said:


> Or do the spiders layer within the woods . Get a good webber in there


 
I am not soo much clued up on those types of spiders? any ideas?
and a rough price I would be looking at?


----------



## vivalabam

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Oh dear, moving is never fun  I am moving in a years time, hence I haven't took in another iguana yet as I have no idea what the house being built is going to be like.
> 
> the last move in feburary was hell, the pets took up most of the van LMAO.


Yeah, then in 2 months I have to move them all back again! Oh well only 1 more year at uni then I can build a bug shed yey. :no1: Or at least get it built for me. :blush:

LOL! That's quality, I have a feeling most of the car will be just spiders, I'm worried about leaving the mantids with my OH, they are supposed to be his yet I end up doing most of the care because he can't be bothered. :whip:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

snowgoose said:


> Ah cool,
> 
> I have already been thinking about my next mantid lol


It is one thing I have never kept yet! more to the point they just never seem to be in the shops I visit.
I know you can order them online but where ever possible I like to see what I am buying lol.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Ah cool,
> 
> I have already been thinking about my next mantid lol


Ooo nice, what one are you getting?


----------



## selina20

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I am not soo much clued up on those types of spiders? any ideas?
> and a rough price I would be looking at?


Depends what you like within a spider. Most of the ones i would recommend would be Chilobrachys or OBTs lol


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Ooo nice, what one are you getting?


I'm thinking of going for a _Miomantis binotata_










But will have a think and see if anything different comes up first :lol:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, then in 2 months I have to move them all back again! Oh well only 1 more year at uni then I can build a bug shed yey. :no1: Or at least get it built for me. :blush:
> 
> LOL! That's quality, I have a feeling most of the car will be just spiders, I'm worried about leaving the mantids with my OH, they are supposed to be his yet I end up doing most of the care because he can't be bothered. :whip:


 
Well I kicked off with the family yesterday, everyone got a dog! I am a cat person and I made it very clear that they would be the ones to walk it etc etc and all I got was yes yes yes we will do it. (you don't have to do annnnnything) 2 weeks later

I am the only one who takes the thing for a walk, I am the only one who feeds it, and when everyone wants to go on holiday I am left behind to look after the dog! great eh?

All the animals fall to me, it does not matter if it was a fire breathing dragon, I would be the one to look after it, if it was an ant I would be the one to look after it.

it annoys me sometimes they can all buck there ideas up.:devil:


----------



## vivalabam

Flower mantids – Creobroter sp

A good beginner mantis, docile and inquisitive, they will come out if you open the lid and give them the opportunity. They can be quite quick when they want to be so keep your wits about you! They also need to be housed individually as they can be quite cannibalistic. 

These are a very beautiful but small species of mantids only growing a couple of inches! As with most mantid species the male is smaller than the female and has longer wings protruding a couple of centimetres after the end of the abdomen. The males can be distinguished by having longer wings and also having 7 body segments, females will have 6. 

As these are a small species of mantid they can be kept in a pint pot with some material on top for their entire life. Although if you wanted something a bit prettier any tub that is around the same size is good enough as long as it is 3x the length of the mantis. There needs to be ventilation and places for the mantis to hang off for example twigs or fake plant, even a piece of tissue paper. 

Any substrate that can retain humidity is good for this species, although I use coir as it retains water well and will keep the tub humid for longer. This is because this species requires a bit more humidity than some other mantids. They need to be misted every 2 days to keep the humidity high enough, but ensure the substrate doesn't become water logged, it should be damp though. 

I keep these fine at room temperature although if your house gets very cold in the winter you could place them next to a heat mat but not directly touching as you run the risk of burning your mantis! 

If you get these as small nymphs they will feed on fruit flys and as they get bigger progress onto flightless fruit flies and at L4 ours were eating green bottles with ease. When they are adult you can feed them a range of flying food, moths, flies, and also roaches. Don't feed these crickets as it's been reported there has been deaths due to the use of crickets. Although there is no concrete evidence so if you wanted to risk it then there's a chance they will be ok. 

When these reach maturity it's reported that they can breed after 2 weeks, although I would wait 4 weeks as there is less chance of the male getting eaten by the female. Always feed the female until she can't eat any more before introducing the male. It's best to do this in an open space so he can fly off safely without getting eaten! The ooths produced will hatch in around 4-6 weeks depending on temperature and must be kept humid at all times. 

Ghost mantis: Phyllocrania Paradoxa

A brilliant mantis to star off with, very docile and slow moving but don't tend to move a lot! These can be kept communally but I'd only recommend this if you have a large number of both males and females as the females can sometimes eat the others! 

These are a medium sized mantis, with females being a lot bulkier than the males and the males having wings extend the end of their abdomen. This is a very easy species to sex and this can be done from L3 onwards easily. There is a difference in the head crest, the females have 1 kink and the males have 2. 

These can be kept in a pint pot until sub adult, before the last moult they need to be moved into something bigger. This can be anything as long as it is 3 times the size of the mantis. A popular choice is a medium plastic faunarium, although a small one would be ok for one. There shouldn't be too much space for them as they tend to sit in the same spot and wait for food, they won't go and actively hunt it. 

Any substrate can be used as long as it retains humidity, we use compost for this species, it's cheap to buy and you can get loads of it! Just make sure there is no added chemicals or nasties to it. These don't need ad high humidity as some but still requite a light misting every 3-4 days, substrate shouldn't be bone dry. 

Fruit flies can be used until the nymphs are around L3-4 then green bottles can be used, as they grow bigger food can be offered such as roaches, crickets and locusts. These mantids don't always go for massive food, unlike some of the more aggressive species. There is still the risk with crickets but it's not as documented as some other species. I've fed these crickets since having them as nymphs with no ill effects. 

After reaching maturity it's reported to wait 4 weeks until breeding, we've done this and she produced dud ooths. So waiting longer if possible would be better as breeding too early may result in an unsuccessful mating, or them not actually mating, which is what happened in our case. Although the females will be a lot more tolerant than some other species it's still important to feed the female before hand. Ooth hatching will happen after 4-6 weeks but maybe longer, it depends on the temperature, the ooths need to be kept humid at all times. 

That's what I've done so far, I think I'll stop now it will make even less sense! 

It still needs a lot of editing, few more bits added in, changed, titles and pictures obviously. :lol2: They will be written like that, is that ok? Or did you want them differently? 

I've not proof read it yet so some bits may not make sense!


----------



## snowgoose

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It is one thing I have never kept yet! more to the point they just never seem to be in the shops I visit.
> I know you can order them online but where ever possible I like to see what I am buying lol.


Yeah I know what you mean, but I buy and sell online, manly as I have no shops round here and I can get things cheaper online :lol:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

selina20 said:


> Depends what you like within a spider. Most of the ones i would recommend would be Chilobrachys or OBTs lol


 
I like colourful ones  and a little bitey but my reactions are not what they used to be so I really do have to be careful.
(I have medical reasons) and I am quite clumbsy now and again, so hopefully something that is not going to run up the forceps lmao.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

snowgoose said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, but I buy and sell online, manly as I have no shops round here and I can get things cheaper online :lol:


 
I bought my 2 genics off biffy, top bloke and would buy from him again, but at the time he was an exception and done me a good deal considering the other prices I seen so it does have its advantages from time to time.: victory:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I'm thinking of going for a _Miomantis binotata_
> 
> image
> 
> But will have a think and see if anything different comes up first :lol:


Oh right, that looks pretty snazzy. I'm well looking forward to Kempton, I want a shield mantid, there was loads at BTS and I'm kicking myself that I didn't get one. 

I can hear my male ghost mantis flying at the side, he does it every night trying to get at the female next to him. :lol2:



Salazare Slytherin said:


> Well I kicked off with the family yesterday, everyone got a dog! I am a cat person and I made it very clear that they would be the ones to walk it etc etc and all I got was yes yes yes we will do it. (you don't have to do annnnnything) 2 weeks later
> 
> I am the only one who takes the thing for a walk, I am the only one who feeds it, and when everyone wants to go on holiday I am left behind to look after the dog! great eh?
> 
> All the animals fall to me, it does not matter if it was a fire breathing dragon, I would be the one to look after it, if it was an ant I would be the one to look after it.
> 
> it annoys me sometimes they can all buck there ideas up.:devil:


LMAO! Yeah I'm like that with pets, me and the OH brought a hamster and it now lives downstairs with his parents.  I can't stand noise, things that make noise irritate me, I like inverts, very quiet... Except my male ghost at the moment. :whip:

Yeah I get what you mean, the OH needed all these mantids, now I have to tell him to look after them. :whip: He is pretty good most of the time, feeding and watering, but rehoming he is useless with, I have no idea how they manage to moult fine where they are... I forced him to go and get sticks today, and tomorrow I'll make him finish them.  Too be fair he does get up at 6am to work, when he gets in he wants to sleep, I've been up only a few hours so I'm like nope let's do something. :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

vivalabam said:


> Flower mantids – Creobroter sp
> 
> A good beginner mantis, docile and inquisitive, they will come out if you open the lid and give them the opportunity. They can be quite quick when they want to be so keep your wits about you! They also need to be housed individually as they can be quite cannibalistic.
> 
> These are a very beautiful but small species of mantids only growing a couple of inches! As with most mantid species the male is smaller than the female and has longer wings protruding a couple of centimetres after the end of the abdomen. The males can be distinguished by having longer wings and also having 7 body segments, females will have 6.
> 
> As these are a small species of mantid they can be kept in a pint pot with some material on top for their entire life. Although if you wanted something a bit prettier any tub that is around the same size is good enough as long as it is 3x the length of the mantis. There needs to be ventilation and places for the mantis to hang off for example twigs or fake plant, even a piece of tissue paper.
> 
> Any substrate that can retain humidity is good for this species, although I use coir as it retains water well and will keep the tub humid for longer. This is because this species requires a bit more humidity than some other mantids. They need to be misted every 2 days to keep the humidity high enough, but ensure the substrate doesn't become water logged, it should be damp though.
> 
> I keep these fine at room temperature although if your house gets very cold in the winter you could place them next to a heat mat but not directly touching as you run the risk of burning your mantis!
> 
> If you get these as small nymphs they will feed on fruit flys and as they get bigger progress onto flightless fruit flies and at L4 ours were eating green bottles with ease. When they are adult you can feed them a range of flying food, moths, flies, and also roaches. Don't feed these crickets as it's been reported there has been deaths due to the use of crickets. Although there is no concrete evidence so if you wanted to risk it then there's a chance they will be ok.
> 
> When these reach maturity it's reported that they can breed after 2 weeks, although I would wait 4 weeks as there is less chance of the male getting eaten by the female. Always feed the female until she can't eat any more before introducing the male. It's best to do this in an open space so he can fly off safely without getting eaten! The ooths produced will hatch in around 4-6 weeks depending on temperature and must be kept humid at all times.
> 
> Ghost mantis: Phyllocrania Paradoxa
> 
> A brilliant mantis to star off with, very docile and slow moving but don't tend to move a lot! These can be kept communally but I'd only recommend this if you have a large number of both males and females as the females can sometimes eat the others!
> 
> These are a medium sized mantis, with females being a lot bulkier than the males and the males having wings extend the end of their abdomen. This is a very easy species to sex and this can be done from L3 onwards easily. There is a difference in the head crest, the females have 1 kink and the males have 2.
> 
> These can be kept in a pint pot until sub adult, before the last moult they need to be moved into something bigger. This can be anything as long as it is 3 times the size of the mantis. A popular choice is a medium plastic faunarium, although a small one would be ok for one. There shouldn't be too much space for them as they tend to sit in the same spot and wait for food, they won't go and actively hunt it.
> 
> Any substrate can be used as long as it retains humidity, we use compost for this species, it's cheap to buy and you can get loads of it! Just make sure there is no added chemicals or nasties to it. These don't need ad high humidity as some but still requite a light misting every 3-4 days, substrate shouldn't be bone dry.
> 
> Fruit flies can be used until the nymphs are around L3-4 then green bottles can be used, as they grow bigger food can be offered such as roaches, crickets and locusts. These mantids don't always go for massive food, unlike some of the more aggressive species. There is still the risk with crickets but it's not as documented as some other species. I've fed these crickets since having them as nymphs with no ill effects.
> 
> After reaching maturity it's reported to wait 4 weeks until breeding, we've done this and she produced dud ooths. So waiting longer if possible would be better as breeding too early may result in an unsuccessful mating, or them not actually mating, which is what happened in our case. Although the females will be a lot more tolerant than some other species it's still important to feed the female before hand. Ooth hatching will happen after 4-6 weeks but maybe longer, it depends on the temperature, the ooths need to be kept humid at all times.
> 
> That's what I've done so far, I think I'll stop now it will make even less sense!
> 
> It still needs a lot of editing, few more bits added in, changed, titles and pictures obviously. :lol2: They will be written like that, is that ok? Or
> did you want them differently?
> 
> 
> I've not proof read it yet so some bits may not make sense!


I have faith hun  and even if things were wrong I damn well would not know any different lmao.
Seriously though, it is good, once its been proof read and edited, just post it in the invert section and I will take care to make sure it does not get lost :no1:

and lol, sometimes I have to remind myself about posting long things because I can just confuse the reader even more : victory:


----------



## selina20

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I like colourful ones  and a little bitey but my reactions are not what they used to be so I really do have to be careful.
> (I have medical reasons) and I am quite clumbsy now and again, so hopefully something that is not going to run up the forceps lmao.


I recommend keeping some piriton in your cupboard then lol. How about something like a GBB pretty, can be skittish and a fab webber .


----------



## vivalabam

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I have faith hun  and even if things were wrong I damn well would not know any different lmao.
> Seriously though, it is good, once its been proof read and edited, just post it in the invert section and I will take care to make sure it does not get lost :no1:
> 
> and lol, sometimes I have to remind myself about posting long things because I can just confuse the reader even more : victory:


Haha well what I've wrote has worked for me! So hopefully it will for other as well.  

Ah right awesome. ^_^ 

Think it needs trimming down? It does need a lot of work, I'm just trying to bash it out first, my ideas and thoughts don't last long in my head. :lol2: I think it will be better when I got some headings in there and it doesn't look like a long piece of writing!


----------



## snowgoose

I really like the look of _Blepharopsis mendica

_









But think I will try and get some exp first :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

vivalabam said:


> Oh right, that looks pretty snazzy. I'm well looking forward to Kempton, I want a shield mantid, there was loads at BTS and I'm kicking myself that I didn't get one.
> 
> I can hear my male ghost mantis flying at the side, he does it every night trying to get at the female next to him. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! Yeah I'm like that with pets, me and the OH brought a hamster and it now lives downstairs with his parents.  I can't stand noise, things that make noise irritate me, I like inverts, very quiet... Except my male ghost at the moment. :whip:
> 
> Yeah I get what you mean, the OH needed all these mantids, now I have to tell him to look after them. :whip: He is pretty good most of the time, feeding and watering, but rehoming he is useless with, I have no idea how they manage to moult fine where they are... I forced him to go and get sticks today, and tomorrow I'll make him finish them.  Too be fair he does get up at 6am to work, when he gets in he wants to sleep, I've been up only a few hours so I'm like nope let's do something. :lol2:


Now you see, he does really have a plausible excuse if he is working  and he knows you will look after them so I suppose its not a massive issue because I know how tiring work can be.
But sometimes you have to just get on with it, I enjoy looking after the animals, looking after the dog does not bother me, but it is the principal that everyone else wanted the dog and everyone else is "supposed to be looking after it" I mean I could end up with a job tomorrow and I can garuntee if that happned the dog would not be fed ontil 3 in the afternoon when everyone decides to crawl out of bed.

It just is not fair  *sighs* what can I do.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

vivalabam said:


> Haha well what I've wrote has worked for me! So hopefully it will for other as well.
> 
> Ah right awesome. ^_^
> 
> Think it needs trimming down? It does need a lot of work, I'm just trying to bash it out first, my ideas and thoughts don't last long in my head. :lol2: I think it will be better when I got some headings in there and it doesn't look like a long piece of writing!


:lol2: I sometimes have to make notes on things before I type it all up.
sometimes it is a good thing, sometimes it isnt because I confuse myself lmao.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I really like the look of _Blepharopsis mendica
> 
> _image
> 
> But think I will try and get some exp first :lol2:


:flrt:



Salazare Slytherin said:


> Now you see, he does really have a plausible excuse if he is working  and he knows you will look after them so I suppose its not a massive issue because I know how tiring work can be.
> But sometimes you have to just get on with it, I enjoy looking after the animals, looking after the dog does not bother me, but it is the principal that everyone else wanted the dog and everyone else is "supposed to be looking after it" I mean I could end up with a job tomorrow and I can garuntee if that happned the dog would not be fed ontil 3 in the afternoon when everyone decides to crawl out of bed.
> 
> It just is not fair  *sighs* what can I do.


I think we have too many, a pair of each would have been better but we've somehow ended up with like 7 of some species. :lol2:

Yeah I know what you mean though, it wasn't you who wanted it, that's one thing I'm not looking forward to with kids, them wanting animals, I might just say no, have a spider and be happy. :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

selina20 said:


> I recommend keeping some piriton in your cupboard then lol. How about something like a GBB pretty, can be skittish and a fab webber .


 
ahhh just googled an image of that, I like that :no1: I will look into it a little more, thanks  : victory:
would make a good HP theme.

hmmmm I am thinking of the exo terra (tanks) the cube ones (I forget what they are called lol)


----------



## vivalabam

Salazare Slytherin said:


> :lol2: I sometimes have to make notes on things before I type it all up.
> sometimes it is a good thing, sometimes it isnt because I confuse myself lmao.


I hope it makes sense to me tomorrow. :lol2: I still got a fair few to write. :blush:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

vivalabam said:


> :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have too many, a pair of each would have been better but we've somehow ended up with like 7 of some species. :lol2:
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean though, it wasn't you who wanted it, that's one thing I'm not looking forward to with kids, them wanting animals, I might just say no, have a spider and be happy. :lol2:


 
LOL I won't have kids, I don't like them lmao, my nephew is enough for me :no1: on top of that I can barely look after myself and the animals let alone another mini me LMAO.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

vivalabam said:


> I hope it makes sense to me tomorrow. :lol2: I still got a fair few to write. :blush:


you will do fine hun  look forward to reading the millipede one too  both mine are such pigs it is untrue, it amazes me how fast and how quickly they can devour their veg.
:no1:


----------



## vivalabam

Salazare Slytherin said:


> LOL I won't have kids, I don't like them lmao, my nephew is enough for me :no1: on top of that I can barely look after myself and the animals let alone another mini me LMAO.


Well I might not either, I can't look after myself, I hope that will change in a few years time though. :whistling2:



Salazare Slytherin said:


> you will do fine hun  look forward to reading the millipede one too  both mine are such pigs it is untrue, it amazes me how fast and how quickly they can devour their veg.
> :no1:


Awesome. ^_^ Haha yeah they are awesome little things, every time I look in mine there's some kind of action going on. :flrt:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

vivalabam said:


> Well I might not either, I can't look after myself, I hope that will change in a few years time though. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. ^_^ Haha yeah they are awesome little things, every time I look in mine there's some kind of action going on. :flrt:


They are dead interesting, I never showed any interest in them over the years ontil I went to my local one day and saw one eating I was like I WANT IT! THAT IS AWESOME :lol2:

And hopefully, I need financial stability and I am just really not a child kinda guy. lol.
I would much rather spend the cash on my current beloveds


----------



## vivalabam

Salazare Slytherin said:


> They are dead interesting, I never showed any interest in them over the years ontil I went to my local one day and saw one eating I was like I WANT IT! THAT IS AWESOME :lol2:
> 
> And hopefully, I need financial stability and I am just really not a child kinda guy. lol.
> I would much rather spend the cash on my current beloveds


Haha a millipede was my first invert. :no1: I wanted one when I was a kid, I was never allowed one though. :whip: So I got one, which quickly developed into 6. :blush: Then 10. :blush: 3 of the big ones died though.  

Yeah I'm not sure if I'm into kids, the idea is nice but I'm far too selfish, I'd get bored and be like right shut up and let me play my xbox. :whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

vivalabam said:


> Haha a millipede was my first invert. :no1: I wanted one when I was a kid, I was never allowed one though. :whip: So I got one, which quickly developed into 6. :blush: Then 10. :blush: 3 of the big ones died though.
> 
> Yeah I'm not sure if I'm into kids, the idea is nice but I'm far too selfish, I'd get bored and be like right shut up and let me play my xbox. :whistling2:


 
lmao yeah I am pretty selfish to to be honest. so yeah I agree, only ever had 2 millipedes one has been with me now for a year  he/she is pretty big though so I am hoping it still has a few years left.

The other was bought for my birthday.

and I don't have an xbox.. I did but I gave it away stupidly along with my N64. now I only have a ps2:blush:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I need bed  gonna say good night everyone and il see you all tomorrow  : victory: been great chatting and thanks once again viva


----------



## vivalabam

Salazare Slytherin said:


> lmao yeah I am pretty selfish to to be honest. so yeah I agree, only ever had 2 millipedes one has been with me now for a year  he/she is pretty big though so I am hoping it still has a few years left.
> 
> The other was bought for my birthday.
> 
> and I don't have an xbox.. I did but I gave it away stupidly along with my N64. now I only have a ps2:blush:


Yeah I think all of mine were wild caught, no idea how old they are or if they are going to adapt, I had them for a few months. I now have 2 adult females and a male that matured with me, so hopefully these ones will last. 

Doh.  I spend most of my time on the xbox, although it's been stressing me out recently. :whip: Everything has been stressing me out, no idea why. Must be menopause. :whistling2:

Any who I'm off to bed now, been up since 10, that's early for me! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Rehoming mantids today! We got 3 which have outgrown their pots and some that will next moult, might as well get the ball rolling. :lol2:


----------



## Trice

vivalabam said:


> Rehoming mantids today! We got 3 which have outgrown their pots and some that will next moult, might as well get the ball rolling. :lol2:


Give me one of your males please


----------



## vivalabam

Trice said:


> Give me one of your males please


One of my male what, I have a lot of males. :lol2:


----------



## Trice

vivalabam said:


> One of my male what, I have a lot of males. :lol2:


Ghosts ofc.


----------



## vivalabam

Trice said:


> Ghosts ofc.


We're going to start breeding ours today seeing as we caught Bella calling, we'll breed them a few times then let you know if we still have them both. We do have 2 adult males though so the chances are we can send you one. :no1:


----------



## Lukeyk

Well off topic but, look what i caught today :-D


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lukeyk said:


> Well off topic but, look what i caught today :-D
> 
> image


caught?
where?


----------



## Biggys

Tank I set up today for some asassian bugs ,

not totally finished :no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom

^is it just a glass aquarium mate?
how many are going in there?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> ^is it just a glass aquarium mate?
> how many are going in there?


Yeah, but with a few modifications. for ventalation etc...I dunno yet

but it's a 3x2x2, so a fair few to be honest : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Yeah, but with a few modifications. for ventalation etc...I dunno yet
> 
> but it's a 3x2x2, so a fair few to be honest : victory:



noice.
i need to get a nice display species..
i'm hopefully getting a couple of nymohs


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> noice.
> i need to get a nice display species..
> i'm hopefully getting a couple of nymohs


 
Nice one 

Also dude, I shall be sanding the cahs tomorrow, and I'm sorry about having to change the order slightly dude


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Nice one
> 
> Also dude, I shall be sanding the cahs tomorrow, and I'm sorry about having to change the order slightly dude


ah cool.
that's alright 

i got 2, 3 foot tanks for free, they just need lots of cleaning


----------



## snowgoose

Woop, finally got a couple of pics of the mantises, just uploading


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Woop, finally got a couple of pics of the mantises, just uploading


YAY
we like pictures a lot here


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> YAY
> we like pictures a lot here


:lol2:

You can like them all you want here, but you won't see them cos they will be in the pics section


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> ah cool.
> that's alright
> 
> i got 2, 3 foot tanks for free, they just need lots of cleaning


Ok well thet typing failed :lol:

Sending the cash* :blush:

Ooh nice


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Woop, finally got a couple of pics of the mantises, just uploading


Yey! :flrt: Did you see the ones I uploaded today?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Ok well thet typing failed :lol:
> 
> Sending the cash* :blush:
> 
> Ooh nice



i understood


----------



## snowgoose

I did take a look I think, but might have to have another look in a mo :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I did take a look I think, but might have to have another look in a mo :lol2:


We got our 2 ghosts attached tonight, so some pics are up of them. :flrt:

Not sure if she has been mature long enough, I think so. I should really write these things up... Either way he jumped on and she doesn't look like she wants to kill and they have food in there, fingers crossed for a connection.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i understood


I'm glad someone did :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Mantises going live on the site at midnight 

Will put a selection of phasmids on tomorrow at some point


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Mantises going live on the site at midnight
> 
> Will put a selection of phasmids on tomorrow at some point


Awesome, I'll have to go and have a look. :mf_dribble:


----------



## snowgoose

Good stuff,

There's not many, only 10, and the largest is about L5 I think 

Woop, just had another customer on the site


----------



## garlicpickle

snowgoose said:


> Woop, just had another customer on the site


That's good, more potential customers for those LOVELY H. venatoria slings :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Good stuff,
> 
> There's not many, only 10, and the largest is about L5 I think
> 
> Woop, just had another customer on the site


Awesome.  

Ah very nice!


----------



## snowgoose

garlicpickle said:


> That's good, more potential customers for those LOVELY H. venatoria slings :whistling2:


Sadly only Ts and a scorp purchased so don't think they are "true" fans


----------



## garlicpickle

snowgoose said:


> Sadly only Ts and a scorp purchased so don't think they are "true" fans


we will convert them!


----------



## snowgoose

garlicpickle said:


> we will convert them!


With "those" ? :O

I think you will have more luck with something much nicer like _Sicarius_ sp or maybe _Viridasius_ sp.:lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle

snowgoose said:


> With "those" ? :O
> 
> I think you will have more luck with something much nicer like _Sicarius_ sp or maybe _Viridasius_ sp.:lol2:


TBH they don't look that different from Sicarius, with the added benefits that your arm won't fall off if a H. ven bites you, and they're not hidden under sand all the time! 

look


----------



## Paul c 1

Just out of curiosity guys and girls, does anybody know the going rate for the "tooth fairy" these days???

My son had he's tooth taken out today and my missus has just left him £2.50 under his pillow?? I have questioned this amount and was told lighten up and to stop being a stingy git! .... I remember the days of a tooth being 50p!
-P


----------



## snowgoose

I actually have both in tubs in the "store box" for sending off tomorrow and would much rather the Sicarius tbh.

But still think the _Viridasius_ are sexy spids :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Paul c 1 said:


> Just out of curiosity guys and girls, does anybody know the going rate for the "tooth fairy" these days???
> 
> My son had he's tooth taken out today and my missus has just left him £2.50 under his pillow?? I have questioned this amount and was told lighten up and to stop being a stingy git! .... I remember the days of a tooth being 50p!
> -P


Haha, it's still 50p up here, but were all skint :lol:


----------



## Paul c 1

snowgoose said:


> Haha, it's still 50p up here, but were all skint :lol:


 
Jake 50p is a fair rate!
-P


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Evening you crawlie people.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Paul c 1 said:


> Jake 50p is a fair rate!
> -P


20p In my day guv, although I'm Yorkshire born and bred.

Mind you it has been a while since the tooth fairy visited me and what with the cost of the national deficit and such I guess 50p would be about the going rate these days...


----------



## snowgoose

mcluskyisms said:


> 20p In my day guv, although I'm Yorkshire born and bred.
> 
> Mind you it has been a while since the tooth fairy visited me and what with the cost of the national deficit and such I guess 50p would be about the going rate these days...


Well we started with 20p per tooth and as we got older the money some how increased to 50p lol


----------



## vivalabam

I used to get 50p per tooth, I feel robbed now!


----------



## Paul c 1

Kids get too much these days .... they don't know the value of anything.
-P


----------



## snowgoose

Paul c 1 said:


> Kids get too much these days .... they don't know the value of anything.
> -P


give 50p and buy yourself a half pint with the £2 :lol2:


----------



## Paul c 1

snowgoose said:


> give 50p and buy yourself a half pint with the £2 :lol2:


Yes I shall do that :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

We now have Mantises


----------



## Baldpoodle




----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> We now have Mantises


*goes and looks*

Mmm Orchids.


----------



## snowgoose

Haha, yes Orchids 

I don't think my prices are too bad but I don't know much about mantises :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Haha, yes Orchids
> 
> I don't think my prices are too bad but I don't know much about mantises :lol:


They aren't too bad, I personally wouldn't pay that much, only because I'm cheap and you can get them in bulk cheap on the mantis forum. :blush:

Although the orchid prices are very reasonable. :mf_dribble:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> They aren't too bad, I personally wouldn't pay that much, only because I'm cheap and you can get them in bulk cheap on the mantis forum. :blush:
> 
> Although the orchid prices are very reasonable. :mf_dribble:


Yeah, I do realise people may be selling elsewhere privately, but for a shop I don't think they are bad :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Yeah, I do realise people may be selling elsewhere privately, but for a shop I don't think they are bad :lol2:


Yeah definitely, it's not a reflection on you, I just wouldn't but from any shop. :lol2: I would for Ts, but only if I'm getting more than 1, just to justify paying the P&P. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Yeah I know what you mean about the shipping, but looking at it now, I don't think £7 is too much seeing as it costs me about £20 to ship items from my supplier :lol:

I also try and keep a standard shipping rate of £7 to keep things easy, but of course if it was a large order, it would go up slightly lol


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Yeah I know what you mean about the shipping, but looking at it now, I don't think £7 is too much seeing as it costs me about £20 to ship items from my supplier :lol:
> 
> I also try and keep a standard shipping rate of £7 to keep things easy, but of course if it was a large order, it would go up slightly lol


Yeah, but if I was to buy 5 Ts form 5 people and the Ts cost £5 each, so £25 worth of Ts, but £35 in P&P. Would be only £7 if I brought from 1 place. :lol2:

I know what you mean though, it's not really a massive amount of money, and it's only fair it does cost a lot to send.


----------



## snowgoose

Well I can usually send normal orders, which I charge £7 for.

The actually shipping is usually £5.90,

so that only leaves £1.10 for boxes, tape, packing, labels, etc etc lol

But yeah, I refuse to send any other way ( unless it's livefood :lol: )


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Well I can usually send normal orders, which I charge £7 for.
> 
> The actually shipping is usually £5.90,
> 
> so that only leaves £1.10 for boxes, tape, packing, labels, etc etc lol
> 
> But yeah, I refuse to send any other way ( unless it's livefood :lol: )


Yeah that's a very fair price. 

Yeah it's the best way, I like to know when my inverts will be arriving, I hate 1st class, I have to sit downstairs for ages. :lol2: With next day delivery I know when it's coming.


----------



## spinnin_tom

found a little spider yesterday..
decided it looked good in the kitchen, it is still there today :flrt:
ideas for names since i guess she's staying lol


----------



## garlicpickle

spinnin_tom said:


> found a little spider yesterday..
> decided it looked good in the kitchen, it is still there today :flrt:
> ideas for names since i guess she's staying lol


Freda : victory:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> found a little spider yesterday..
> decided it looked good in the kitchen, it is still there today :flrt:
> ideas for names since i guess she's staying lol


Awesome. :no1: Erm.. Spindleshanks? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

garlicpickle said:


> Freda : victory:


 
freda it is 
hopefully, she's still there tomorrow :S


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Awesome. :no1: Erm.. Spindleshanks? :lol2:


 
hmm... not so much of a ring to it. :whip:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> hmm... not so much of a rink to it. :whip:


:lol2: I'm no good at thinking of names unless the spider is in front of me. :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I'm no good at thinking of names unless the spider is in front of me. :blush:


 
it seems you are the one to go to for names.
i have narrowed one down.. my B. albop is called curly.

i have 6 more to name 
pics tomorrow


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> it seems you are the one to go to for names.
> i have narrowed one down.. my B. albop is called curly.
> 
> i have 6 more to name
> pics tomorrow


:lol2: That's a lot of names.  

I do word association more than anything, I say the name and then think what it reminds me of. :lol2:

For example: My chilli rose is called Alaska, chilli = cold, cold = Alaska. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: That's a lot of names.
> 
> I do word association more than anything, I say the name and then think what it reminds me of. :lol2:
> 
> For example: My chilli rose is called Alaska, chilli = cold, cold = Alaska. :lol2:


good idea.
lets play a game kerry..
look at the list, on my sig and do word assosiation 

oh wait.. the list aint there lol


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> good idea.
> lets play a game kerry..
> look at the list, on my sig and do word assosiation
> 
> oh wait.. the list aint there lol


I spent ages looking for the list, then I read the last line. :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Pandinus cavimanus 1.0.0 
Pandinus imperator 0.0.4 
Brachypelma vagans 0.0.1 
Brachypelma albopilosum 0.0.1
Grammostola porteri 0.0.1
Grammostola pulchra 0.0.1
Euscorpius flavicaudis 0.1.6
oreophoetes spp 0.0.3
Steatoda nobilis 0.1.0
Pterinochilus chordatus 0.0.1


----------



## garlicpickle

Pandinus imperator 0.0.4 Julius, Augustus, Nero and Caligula


----------



## spinnin_tom

i cba doing that dropdown.
it goes all weird when i edit the example one, without spaces.
anybody care to do it for me and i'll take away the spaces?

anyway.. that penn and teller thing with the nailgun is cool


----------



## Biggys

The week in video - MSN Video Player UK


That is all :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

:lol2: that's great.

I was hopeing to have more phasmids available but the supplier only has 4 species at the mo, but they are now on the site


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> *:lol2: that's great.*
> 
> I was hopeing to have more phasmids available but the supplier only has 4 species at the mo, but they are now on the site


 
I watched it like 10 times in a row :blush:

Also I'm blaming you for my new interests in stick insects/phasmids :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

:O, me?

Like I said, I only have 4 species available lol so I cannot be blamed for your hobby persuasions lol


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> :O, me?
> 
> Like I said, I only have 4 species available lol so I cannot be blamed for your hobby persuasions lol


Yep you....well...I need someone to blame :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

lmao, I don't mind being blamed for anything much, just not phasmids, lol they are too boring lol


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> lmao, I don't mind being blamed for anything much, just not phasmids, lol they are too boring lol


:lol2::lol2:


Well I'll blame...er......Kerry....wait does she even keep them ? :lol:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> Well I'll blame...er......Kerry....wait does she even keep them ? :lol:


:lol:

I have no idea.


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> :lol:
> 
> I have no idea.


I'll blame her anyway....:whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> I'll blame her anyway....:whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


Well it beats blaming me :lol:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Well it beats blaming me :lol:


 
:lol2:


Also dude quick question.. in a 3x2x2 how many assasain bugs could I get in that ? roughly


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> Also dude quick question.. in a 3x2x2 how many assasain bugs could I get in that ? roughly


 
just rub it it 
mum realised mantids and assassins have wings.
she won't let me get more mantids or any bugs


----------



## snowgoose

haha, to be honest dude, I have no idea, they are not something I have looked into much, but id say about 20 adults?

Best check that though :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> Well I'll blame...er......Kerry....wait does she even keep them ? :lol:


Wait what, I've been good all night... 

What have I done now? 

What do I keep?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> just rub it it
> mum realised mantids and assassins have wings.
> she won't let me get more mantids or any bugs


Dude, trust me...wash up, do what ever she says, shee will soon come around


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Wait what, I've been good all night...
> 
> What have I done now?
> 
> What do I keep?


Nothing :whistling2:


do you keep phasmids and stick insects ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Dude, trust me...wash up, do what ever she says, shee will soon come around


 
i got her to let me get 7 spiders 
she had a fear, and i explained it would help..
... it did


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> haha, to be honest dude, I have no idea, they are not something I have looked into much, but id say about 20 adults?
> 
> Best check that though :lol2:


Fair enoguh mate , well what I will do is get say 10-15...and let them breed seperate out once they are big enough...I'm also fitting a second level in the tank so giving it roughly a third of the foot print again 



spinnin_tom said:


> i got her to let me get 7 spiders
> she had a fear, and i explained it would help..
> ... it did


Well do the same again then :lol:


----------



## Baldpoodle




----------



## Biggys

Baldpoodle said:


> image


Well that is just worrying :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Nothing :whistling2:
> 
> 
> do you keep phasmids and stick insects ?


Erm.. Leaf insects, does that count?


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Erm.. Leaf insects, does that count?


i think so


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> i think so


:lol2: I have a few babies, my adults have died now, the eggs have hatched and a few of the babies have moulted, most died though.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Erm.. Leaf insects, does that count?


Yup thats good enough :lol2:



Erm...so yeah....I'm blaming my new found interest in stick insects on you....:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Yup thats good enough :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Erm...so yeah....I'm blaming my new found interest in stick insects on you....:lol2:


my sticks are getting down and dirty
i have 3 o. topoense 2 females, 1 male


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> my sticks are getting down and dirty
> i have 3 o. topoense 2 females, 1 male


Sweet 

you can share the blame with Kerry :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Sweet
> 
> you can share the blame with Kerry :lol:


 
did i say stick insects?
i meant donkeys :L

anyway.
good night kerry, tyler, goose and whoever else is on offtopic 
don't talk about me (too much)


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> did i say stick insects?
> i meant donkeys :L
> 
> anyway.
> good night kerry, tyler, goose and whoever else is on offtopic
> don't talk about me (too much)


:lol2::lol2:


Night dude 


Also just to let you lot know, my curley haired moulted today..makign it 3 clean moults this week 


And on that note...Night everyone :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yup thats good enough :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Erm...so yeah....I'm blaming my new found interest in stick insects on you....:lol2:


:lol2: Well they are pretty kool, so I think it's good I got you into them... Somehow. :whistling2:



spinnin_tom said:


> did i say stick insects?
> i meant donkeys :L
> 
> anyway.
> good night kerry, tyler, goose and whoever else is on offtopic
> don't talk about me (too much)


Nice night. :no1:


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning! My head hurts!


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning! My head hurts!


What you been drinking lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning! My head hurts!


 
too much drink last night :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> What you been drinking lol


 
dammit beat be to it miss selina


----------



## Jonb1982

A load of carlsberg then wine! My head feels like it's crushed in a vice!


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> A load of carlsberg then wine! My head feels like it's crushed in a vice!


Lol the good ol lager wine combo hahaha. Dont think iv ever had a headache on the morning after. Maybe im lucky lol


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Lol the good ol lager wine combo hahaha. Dont think iv ever had a headache on the morning after. Maybe im lucky lol



I'm usually ok but it's when I mix my drinks! Ugh I'll never learn, kids birthday party this afternoon as well! Great stuff!


----------



## vivalabam

Haha I always get hang overs, badly, but too be fair I usually drink so much I don't remember much of the night before. :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

convinced my mum to let me get a roach colony 
my argument was it will save money


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> convinced my mum to let me get a roach colony
> my argument was it will save money


:lol2: That will always sway the argument with my mum, anything to save money and she's on it like a shot. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: That will always sway the argument with my mum, anything to save money and she's on it like a shot. :whistling2:


 
nice..
cheap parents ftw lol


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> nice..
> cheap parents ftw lol


:lol2: It's not always good, like when I have to eat 7 day left over food.


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: It's not always good, like when i have to eat 7 day left over food.


 
eeeeeeew


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> eeeeeeew


Tell me about it. :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

_Psalmopoeus irminia_ sac ahoy!!!

:gasp:


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> _Psalmopoeus irminia_ sac ahoy!!!
> 
> :gasp:


Nice one dude :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> _Psalmopoeus irminia_ sac ahoy!!!
> 
> :gasp:


Awesome. :no1:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> Nice one dude :2thumb:


Cheers man, wasn't expecting one so soon though from what I read about typical gestation for _P.irminia_, I only paired them up 2 months ago!!!





vivalabam said:


> Awesome. :no1:


Cheers!


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Cheers man, wasn't expecting one so soon though from what I read about typical gestation for _P.irminia_, I only paired them up 2 months ago!!!


:gasp:


Sweet , any Idea on the size of the sac ?


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> :gasp:
> 
> 
> Sweet , any Idea on the size of the sac ?


Not as of yet shes keeping it fairly well hidden, I'm sure she will show me later on though!


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Not as of yet shes keeping it fairly well hidden, I'm sure she will show me later on though!


Awesome, keep us updated dude :no1:


----------



## mcluskyisms

*The Love Birds...*

Here's the pairing. 



























Sorry for drifting on topic... Haha


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> Here's the pairing.
> 
> image
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Sorry for drifting on topic... Haha


Aww, spider love. <3


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Here's the pairing.
> 
> image
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Sorry for drifting on topic... Haha


Stunning :flrt:


I can't wait for mine to look like that :mf_dribble:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> I can't wait for mine to look like that :mf_dribble:


Wont take long man, my female was bought as a sling in February 2010!!! 

:gasp:


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Wont take long man, my female was bought as a sling in February 2010!!!
> 
> :gasp:


:gasp:


Well I brought mine 2-3 months ago and have already had 2 moults from her :flrt:

awesome little spiders


----------



## spinnin_tom

ordered 300+ roaches (Pycnoscelus spp) with a book about them, food and bug gel and a faunarium (which'll be used for something else probably ) for £29.99 from exotic-pet-shop (who are on rfuk)
for the price, i recommend them 
exotic-pet-shop | eBay


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> ordered 300+ roaches (Pycnoscelus spp) with a book about them, food and bug gel and a faunarium (which'll be used for something else probably ) for £29.99 from exotic-pet-shop (who are on rfuk)
> for the price, i recommend them
> exotic-pet-shop | eBay


Nice 

Yeah just whack the roaches in a rubs. so much easier then putting them in a faun, and having to ctach them out of your room 2 days later


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Nice
> 
> Yeah just whack the roaches in a rubs. so much easier then putting them in a faun, and having to ctach them out of your room 2 days later




o god don't say that 
yeah i've got a rub lying around 
do ya reckon 9L is enough for the initial approximately 300 ?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> o god don't say that
> yeah i've got a rub lying around
> do ya reckon 9L is enough for the initial approximately 300 ?


Abit crowded in my mind mate, I have my 300 in a 64l rubs  but that is so I don't have to rehouse once they breed :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

OKAY COOL.
THEY ARE DIRT CHEAP, LIKE COMPARED to a faunarium 
(sorry for shouting, left caps on)


----------



## spinnin_tom

sooo.
what's everybodys' view on the invert side of the dwal ?
i think it's stupid, health and safety gone mad.
vets don;t know a think about inverts.
they would never survive here without care, for example.. a deathstalker would probably survive for a week, without heat. it would go hide, away from people and a responsible keeper would not let one out in the first place


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> OKAY COOL.
> THEY ARE DIRT CHEAP, LIKE COMPARED to a faunarium
> (sorry for shouting, left caps on)


:lol2::lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> sooo.
> what's everybodys' view on the invert side of the dwal ?
> i think it's stupid, health and safety gone mad.
> vets don;t know a think about inverts.
> they would never survive here without care, for example.. a deathstalker would probably survive for a week, without heat. it would go hide, away from people and a responsible keeper would not let one out in the first place


It's the biggest load of crap going...imo : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the biggest load of crap going...imo : victory:


exactly.
as i was saying to you T.
it's completely meant for mammals like big cats and dogs etc, and reptiles which would survive here.
not cold blooded inverts
(yes, i know herps are cold blooded)


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> sooo.
> what's everybodys' view on the invert side of the dwal ?
> i think it's stupid, health and safety gone mad.
> vets don;t know a think about inverts.
> they would never survive here without care, for example.. a deathstalker would probably survive for a week, without heat. it would go hide, away from people and a responsible keeper would not let one out in the first place


Eh, I think it's pretty good. Weather it can survive or not I'd like to think I'm safe from a scorpion killing me. :lol2: But if there was no DWA how would you determine who is a good keeper or not? There's some people on here, the idea of them getting hold of a DWA without someone poking about their life terrifies me! 

I think it needs to be revisited,I think pokies should be on there, maybe some more care into what goes on the list and why would be better, it's not perfect but at least there is some kind of protection.


----------



## spinnin_tom

yeah that's what i don't get.
it's like defra had 5 minutes to decide with scorpions because they wanted to go to the pub.
they said :censor: it. i don't know what a buthid is, but let's put all of them on the list... oooh and this one.. hemiscorpidae.

pokies are far worse than most buthids..

it's good in principal, but it's a money making scam in practice. 

i always get gunned down for saying this, but it's so true. i mean, i'm 15 and would probably be more responsible than your average old guy who wants his 1st scorpion. a shop won't sell me one, but he'll get sold no doubt.


well.. that's my opinion


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> exactly.
> as i was saying to you T.
> it's completely meant for mammals like big cats and dogs etc, and reptiles which would survive here.
> not cold blooded inverts
> (yes, i know herps are cold blooded)


Yup, I can understand it for large animals etc

but inverts then no, not at all....if you take the right protocall then you can pretty much erase the chance of getting bitten, or having an escapee (I know you can't completely, but you can bring the chances right down)

In my mind a dog or a cat is more dangerous than a Spider of scorp locked up in a tank....

Take Atrax robustus for instance, yes it can kill you, but if housed correctly, and given it's due respect then you won't get bitten...

And I can't remember the link but some had devised a centipede proof tank with a "safe zone" well if you where to house them in one of these, then you could totally take away any contact with the spider, 
drop a cricket into the safe zone. close the lid, pull out the slider abit, let the cricket drop in the the tank, close slide

I also think it shoudl be done on a competence course....you take the course and prove you can be trusted with said animals. 
then you recieve a licence, with which you can be allowed to purchase the animal from a licenced trader..

And I know people will say well what if they get sold on ?, well that goes on with the DWA keepers, I personally know someone, 
that purchased a DWA snake from a DWA keeper without even being asked for proof of his licence,....it's stupid


----------



## spinnin_tom

exactly
as i was saying, if a spid, like the trapdoor ( i think that's the one you said :L )
if it got out, then it will hide, away from movement.
but yeah, if you were even remotely experienced, you would respect it and at the most, double box it. 

and yeah.
a Jack russel would do more mechanical damage than most inverts (aside from the ones which are linked with necrosis)


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah that's what i don't get.
> it's like defra had 5 minutes to decide with scorpions because they wanted to go to the pub.
> they said :censor: it. i don't know what a buthid is, but let's put all of them on the list... oooh and this one.. hemiscorpidae.
> 
> pokies are far worse than most buthids..
> 
> it's good in principal, but it's a money making scam in practice.
> 
> i always get gunned down for saying this, but it's so true. i mean, i'm 15 and would probably be more responsible than your average old guy who wants his 1st scorpion. a shop won't sell me one, but he'll get sold no doubt.
> 
> 
> well.. that's my opinion


Yeah, it definitely needs to be looked into again. 

Well I'm still not sure, for example, if you get stung you'll go to the hospital, they would save your life. I know the chances are minimal, but there is still a chance, how ever how slim. If it does happen then it would be NHS that pay for the anti venom and all of the care that is needed. 

I've no idea where DWA money goes, if it goes into the council or to the NHS, I've honestly never looked into it, but I think people should pay to keep DWA, unless they want to pay privately for care if they get bitten, or stung etc. 

I may be way off but that's what I'm thinking. But I do totally agree with you, age doesn't represent responsibility at all, some older people are far less responsible than you or Biggys, but there's no way to tell unless someone comes and checks on you...


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> exactly
> as i was saying, if a spid, like the trapdoor ( i think that's the one you said :L )
> if it got out, then it will hide, away from movement.
> but yeah, if you were even remotely experienced, you would respect it and at the most, double box it.
> 
> and yeah.
> a Jack russel would do more mechanical damage than most inverts (aside from the ones which are linked with necrosis)


Sydney funnel web : victory:

And yup, double boxed, and even put into a sealed glass viv with a lock on..


----------



## spinnin_tom

i guess that's a compliment to tyler and i 

but i agree with your point about pokies, kerry.
don't they make your muscles tense up and cramp etc?
put you on your [buttocks] for a while

it really is due a review.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Sydney funnel web : victory:
> 
> And yup, double boxed, and even put into a sealed glass viv with a lock on..


dammit..
i was close
i saw your damn gif and it put me off my train of thought lol 
same region i guess


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> i guess that's a compliment to tyler and i
> 
> but i agree with your point about pokies, kerry.
> don't they make your muscles tense up and cramp etc?
> put you on your [buttocks] for a while
> 
> it really is due a review.


Yeah, I mean any person can get hold of them which I think is wrong, if something can damage you like a pokie it should be on DWA. Although I suppose it can be seen as hypocritical seeing as I have one.  Just shows though, even irresponsible people can get hold of them. :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, I mean any person can get hold of them which I think is wrong, if something can damage you like a pokie it should be on DWA. Although I suppose it can be seen as hypocritical seeing as I have one.  Just shows though, even irresponsible people can get hold of them. :blush:


yeah that's the thing.
you know what you're doing though 
i think for any remotely dangerous animal, you should fill in even a little form or something like an incomplete caresheet


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> some older people are far less responsible *than you or Biggys,* but there's no way to tell unless someone comes and checks on you...


Thanks 

and I think if you could go on a competance course then that would suffice, almost like a driving test, but instead of driving seeing if you are suitable to own more dangerous animals  



spinnin_tom said:


> i guess that's a compliment to tyler and i
> 
> but i agree with your point about pokies, kerry.
> don't they make your muscles tense up and cramp etc?
> put you on your [buttocks] for a while
> 
> it really is due a review.


Yup, nasty muscle camps from what I have heard...I also remember reading a bite report in which someone has getting black outs from sheer pain :gasp:



spinnin_tom said:


> dammit..
> i was close
> i saw your damn gif and it put me off my train of thought lol
> same region i guess


I love my sig, I have had litterally tonnes of PM's about it :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah that's the thing.
> you know what you're doing though
> i think for any remotely dangerous animal, you should fill in even a little form or something like an incomplete caresheet


I still think someone should come round and check where it's going to be kept and how the room is secure, you never know someone may keep them in an open shed, or a shed with a big hole in it. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> Thanks
> 
> and I think if you could go on a competance course then that would suffice, almost like a driving test, but instead of driving seeing if you are suitable to own more dangerous animals


But that's money, who is going to pay? It's just going to be added expense, if people can pay it then awesome, but there's going to need more people hired to run the course and stuff, also people to come and check the environment is ok, people can fill out a form but may still be a moron with a whole in the shed. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> But that's money, who is going to pay? It's just going to be added expense, if people can pay it then awesome, but there's going to need more people hired to run the course and stuff, also people to come and check the environment is ok, people can fill out a form but may still be a moron with a whole in the shed. :lol2:


You have to pay for a DWA licence aswell :lol:

I think it's about 10K for set up a DWA spec room....then from 50-1k for the actual licence :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> You have to pay for a DWA licence aswell :lol:
> 
> I think it's about 10K for set up a DWA spec room....then from 50-1k for the actual licence :gasp:


Lawls sounds like too much effort to me. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> You have to pay for a DWA licence aswell :lol:
> 
> I think it's about 10K for set up a DWA spec room....then from 50-1k for the actual licence :gasp:


i don't understand why ''they'' charge different prices in different councils.
some councils are mean


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Lawls sounds like too much effort to me. :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

on a side note
watch this
what comes to mind?
‪HOW TO CARE/ HANDLE/ FEED/ HOUSING FOR A EMPEROR SCORPION‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i don't understand why ''they'' charge different prices in different councils.
> some councils are mean


All councils are mean :lol2:

I think it should be a set price, but I sort of see why they do variey, you have to take population density into consideration..etc


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> All councils are mean :lol2:
> 
> I think it should be a set price, but I sort of see why they do variey, you have to take population density into consideration..etc


yeah..
i've not looked int how much medway or charges


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> on a side note
> watch this
> what comes to mind?
> ‪HOW TO CARE/ HANDLE/ FEED/ HOUSING FOR A EMPEROR SCORPION‬‏ - YouTube


I only watched the first bit, but my first thoughts were "mmm cake"


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> on a side note
> watch this
> what comes to mind?
> ‪HOW TO CARE/ HANDLE/ FEED/ HOUSING FOR A EMPEROR SCORPION‬‏ - YouTube


Hey lets put a rock onto some unstable substrate so my scorp can dig under it and get crushed.....:whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I only watched the first bit, but my first thoughts were "mmm cake"


ahahahahahah i don't get it 
oh right..
never mind lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

he also thinks that 'cos the sting is akin to a bee sting. it is the same stuff as a bee sting


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I only watched the first bit, but my first thoughts were *"mmm cake"*


 
I now want cake....thanks..:whip:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I now want cake....thanks..:whip:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2:



i've not made cake in for evaaa


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> he also thinks that 'cos the sting is akin to a bee sting. it is the same stuff as a bee sting


Also suggesting a bark scorp as a good starter, haven't they killed people ?


Or have a got two speices confused ? :blush:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i've not made cake in for evaaa


Make me some and send it to me  :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Also suggesting a bark scorp as a good starter, haven't they killed people ?
> 
> 
> Or have a got two speices confused ? :blush:


bark scorpions are a hugely diverse family.
some are small and have pathetic stings, and some are the most venomous in their country .


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Make me some and send it to me  :lol2:


you'll end up with a huge mess when you open the box


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> bark scorpions are a hugely diverse family.
> some are small and have pathetic stings, and some are the most venomous in their country .


Yeah I thought so :blush:

I got all confused :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> you'll end up with a huge mess when you open the box


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

anyway Kerry and Tyler
i'm going to play some playstation for a while..
hopefully nobody stole my credit card details whilst i was gone


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> ahahahahahah i don't get it
> oh right..
> never mind lol


It looks like a chocolate cake. :mf_dribble:



Biggys said:


> I now want cake....thanks..:whip:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2:


LOL! Gotta love cake. :mf_dribble:



spinnin_tom said:


> anyway Kerry and Tyler
> i'm going to play some playstation for a while..
> hopefully nobody stole my credit card details whilst i was gone


Ok then, have fun!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> It looks like a chocolate cake.


what is it with women thinking eco-earth looks like cake :lol:

I had someone on FB asking why I had a spider on my cake...-_-

:lol2:





vivalabam said:


> LOL! Gotta love cake. :mf_dribble:


You do :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> what is it with women thinking eco-earth looks like cake :lol:
> 
> I had someone on FB asking why I had a spider on my cake...-_-
> 
> :lol2:


LMAO! What can I say, we love cake. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LMAO! What can I say, we love cake. :lol2:


 
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Biggys

All I can say is damn



Uk hiphop
‪DJ Q feat. MC Bonez - You Wot‬‏ - YouTube


Aussie hiphop
‪The Sea is Rising - Bliss 'n' Eso‬‏ - YouTube



We suck :lol2:


----------



## samhack

Just a quick random one.

If anyone wants a Google+ invite, message me your email


----------



## spinnin_tom

samhack said:


> Just a quick random one.
> 
> If anyone wants a Google+ invite, message me your email


a friend of mine got codes 
explain what it is though


----------



## samhack

spinnin_tom said:


> a friend of mine got codes
> explain what it is though



Codes?

Google+ is basically a networking site that runs in conjunction with other Google applications. It seems pretty good for sharing and you can choose what info you share with people. So if you want to share a pic of a T without the 200 "that's gross" comments yet just share it with a group you set up that like Ts.

Rubbish example but I thought it was relevant.


----------



## spinnin_tom

samhack said:


> Codes?
> 
> Google+ is basically a networking site that runs in conjunction with other Google applications. It seems pretty good for sharing and you can choose what info you share with people. So if you want to share a pic of a T without the 200 "that's gross" comments yet just share it with a group you set up that like Ts.
> 
> Rubbish example but I thought it was relevant.



oh cool.
can you send me an invite (what i meant by code ) please?


----------



## Biggys

samhack said:


> Codes?
> 
> Google+ is basically a networking site that runs in conjunction with other Google applications. It seems pretty good for sharing and you can choose what info you share with people. So if you want to share a pic of a T without the 200 "that's gross" comments yet just share it with a group you set up that like Ts.
> 
> Rubbish example but I thought it was relevant.


That sounds quite cool actually :gasp:


----------



## samhack

Biggys said:


> That sounds quite cool actually :gasp:


I'll add you if you want


----------



## spinnin_tom

samhack said:


> I'll add you if you want


you can choose male, female or other lol


----------



## samhack

spinnin_tom said:


> you can choose male, female or other lol


Yeah I liked that too lol


----------



## Biggys

samhack said:


> I'll add you if you want


I don't have it dude 



spinnin_tom said:


> you can choose male, female or other lol


For what ? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> For what ? :lol2:


the google plus thing lol
message me your email, apparently i'm on it too.
i'll add you or whatever it is


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> the google plus thing lol
> message me your email, apparently i'm on it too.
> i'll add you or whatever it is


[email protected]

It's my Active MSN aswell

so everyone add if you want


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> [email protected]
> 
> It's my Active MSN aswell
> 
> so everyone add if you want


Were you born in 95??? Man I feel old... haha


----------



## kris74

mcluskyisms said:


> Were you born in 95??? Man I feel old... haha


I know, 74 for me, even on the wrong end of the 70s ha.


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Were you born in 95??? Man I feel old... haha


Yeah :lol2:

I'm only 16


----------



## spinnin_tom

mcluskyisms said:


> Were you born in 95??? Man I feel old... haha


i'm '96..
if that helps :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Ok tom I got your request...but how to I add you ? :blush:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> Yeah :lol2:
> 
> I'm only 16


Whipper snappers.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Ok tom I got your request...but how to I add you ? :blush:


i think that's it :L
you've done it...
sam knows more by the looks o' things

wrong name lol


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i think that's it :L
> you've done it...
> mcluskyisms knows more by the looks o' things


 
Ok :lol2:


This is so new and confusing :blush:

Right it's Tyler West

and the pictures of a spider lol

Add me if you want people


----------



## spinnin_tom

yup that's done.
i'm in your "circle"


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> yup that's done.
> i'm in your "circle"


Erm..... if you are young ignore this :lol2:


So basically you invited people to be in your ring...:gasp::gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i don't like the look of it at all.
facebook is easier, everything is a click away.
here you have to click loads of stuff to do things


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Erm..... if you are young ignore this :lol2:
> 
> 
> So basically you invited people to be in your ring...:gasp::gasp:


in a sense.. yes 
i know, dirty or what lol


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm '96..
> if that helps :whistling2:



You do well using a computer at the age! :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Jonb1982 said:


> You do well using a computer at the age! :lol2:


I cant believe the amount of kids on here... Haha

Big well done to Darren Clarke BTW....


----------



## spinnin_tom

amount of ''kids'' ?
there's me and tyler that i can think of, on inverts.]ooh and hazza12


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> You do well using a computer at the age! :lol2:


yeah i've been on a diet and now i only feel 76


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> amount of ''kids'' ?
> there's me and tyler that i can think of, on inverts.]ooh and hazza12


This is what I weas thinking :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> i don't like the look of it at all.
> facebook is easier, everything is a click away.
> here you have to click loads of stuff to do things


indeed 



spinnin_tom said:


> in a sense.. yes
> i know, dirty or what lol


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Does anybody on here own aphonopelma iodius, if so what are they like, good feeders? Temperament wise etc etc? Can't seem to find much info on em!


Cheers


----------



## spinnin_tom

^can't help there :L


----------



## mcluskyisms

Jonb1982 said:


> Does anybody on here own aphonopelma iodius, if so what are they like, good feeders? Temperament wise etc etc? Can't seem to find much info on em!
> 
> 
> Cheers


I have a MM here, they're meant to be one of the slowest growing tarantulas from what I had read about them although TBH I think that is wrong. I got mine as a sling last June and he is now mature, he wasn't power-fed or anything. Temperament wise they are a fairly docile nice wee dwarf _Aphonopelma, _care wise temps of 20-25°C are good with no extra humidity added. I Really hope someone gets these bred soon in the UK as they're few and far between.


----------



## Jonb1982

Cheers for that!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Jonb1982 said:


> Cheers for that!


No worries chief, if you're lucky enough to locate an AF (should be around 3-3.5" LS) then give me a shout. I have a perfect MM here waiting for a pairing.


----------



## Jonb1982

I was only asking as there is a sling for sale In the classifieds! I think ur MM will be long gone before it matures though lol


----------



## mcluskyisms

Jonb1982 said:


> I was only asking as there is a sling for sale In the classifieds! I think ur MM will be long gone before it matures though lol


Yeah man for sure. Its a shame TBH as I only know of about 4 people in the UK who keep them.


----------



## Jonb1982

Wow quite rare then!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Jonb1982 said:


> Wow quite rare then!


Well more than that may own them although I don't know of anyone with a current AF. Terrible shame TBH.


----------



## garlicpickle

mcluskyisms said:


> Well more than that may own them although I don't know of anyone with a current AF. Terrible shame TBH.


I heard Colin Wilson practically had to beg people to take the iodius slings :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

garlicpickle said:


> I heard Colin Wilson practically had to beg people to take the iodius slings :lol2:


Colin is a top guy and I cant for one moment imagine he had trouble moving the slings on. They're such a pretty little tarantula it would be criminal not to have them as a hobby favourite IMO. I'm just gutted the only females about are too young to pair.


----------



## spinnin_tom

@Tyler
that ''gravid'' Euscorpius isn't gravid.
it must have been a food baby 
it's gone away..
they get well fat fat eating by the looks


----------



## garlicpickle

mcluskyisms said:


> Colin is a top guy and I cant for one moment imagine he had trouble moving the slings on. They're such a pretty little tarantula it would be criminal not to have them as a hobby favourite IMO. I'm just gutted the only females about are too young to pair.


They weren't a species I had given any thought to, but when I went to Pete's last year he showed us a couple (from Colin's breeding) and they are much prettier in the flesh than they look in photos.


----------



## mcluskyisms

garlicpickle said:


> They weren't a species I had given any thought to, but when I went to Pete's last year he showed us a couple (from Colin's breeding) and they are much prettier in the flesh than they look in photos.


I love them as a species, look very pretty in juvenile stages and they're quite good eaters. Im seriously gutted I wont get to pair them TBH.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> @Tyler
> that ''gravid'' Euscorpius isn't gravid.
> it must have been a food baby
> it's gone away..
> they get well fat fat eating by the looks


 
Ahh thats ok dude 

Well I'll drop you a PM, : victory:


----------



## garlicpickle

OH has put the Proms on Radio 3 for some strange reason, and Havergal Brian's Symphony #1 sounds like a hundred cats being slowly put through a mincer


----------



## kris74

garlicpickle said:


> OH has put the Proms on Radio 3 for some strange reason, and Havergal Brian's Symphony #1 sounds like a hundred cats being slowly put through a mincer


I caught it last year playing a lot of Bach, I found out that day that I actually like Bach and some others....Very chilled stuff


----------



## mcluskyisms

kris74 said:


> I caught it last year playing a lot of Bach, I found out that day that I actually like Bach and some others....Very chilled stuff


Are you sure you're from Newcastle??? :gasp:


----------



## garlicpickle

kris74 said:


> I caught it last year playing a lot of Bach, I found out that day that I actually like Bach and some others....Very chilled stuff


I like Bach, Mozart, Haydn and a lot of the older stuff, but this is just a racket IMO


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Jazz*

Jazz wins...


----------



## Biggys

Decent rap wins


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> Decent rap wins
> 
> ‪Bliss N Eso - The Children Of The Night (2010)‬‏ - YouTube



No...


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> No...


Yes :devil:

You old people don't appricate good music...:whistling2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> Yes :devil:
> 
> You old people don't appricate good music...:whistling2:


Thats not music, that is a din...

This be "music"


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Thats not music, that is a din...
> 
> This be "music"


 
Ok....that is pretty good :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Woo just bought a euathlus sp red and aphonopelma iodius slings


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> Ok....that is pretty good :lol2:


You kids need to learn (the) Melvins win... If its the last thing I do.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*More...*


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> You kids need to learn (the) Melvins win... If its the last thing I do.


:lol2:



mcluskyisms said:


>


will listen now


----------



## Hedgewitch

There are feral kittens in Duncan's back garden!

They look to be about 6 weeks old if I'm guessing, and I'm pretty good at that.

I've been feeding them and the mother for a few days, as have the people in the houses either side of them.

Phoned local Cats Protection League, no call back yet. Rather not phone the SSPCA as I don't know their policy on cats that can't be rehomed (mother is a healthy, pretty little thing, but I doubt you'd ever be able to home her: feral... though happy to take your food ).

They're all very healthy looking though, and the weather's good, so I'm not too worried about them atm. Only issue is worms (and worming kittens is a pain, especially if you can't get closer than 2 feet to them). They're active, bright eyed and eating well (at my expense in part, but it's worth it). 

Plus they're :censor:ing *adorable*.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*More damn fine music....*


----------



## Biggys

Hedgewitch said:


> There are feral kittens in Duncan's back garden!
> 
> They look to be about 6 weeks old if I'm guessing, and I'm pretty good at that.
> 
> I've been feeding them and the mother for a few days, as have the people in the houses either side of them.
> 
> Phoned local Cats Protection League, no call back yet. Rather not phone the SSPCA as I don't know their policy on cats that can't be rehomed (mother is a healthy, pretty little thing, but I doubt you'd ever be able to home her: feral... though happy to take your food ).
> 
> They're all very healthy looking though, and the weather's good, so I'm not too worried about them atm. Only issue is worms (and worming kittens is a pain, especially if you can't get closer than 2 feet to them). They're active, bright eyed and eating well (at my expense in part, but it's worth it).
> 
> Plus they're :censor:ing *adorable*.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Awwwwwwww :flrt:


----------



## garlicpickle

I love the tortie and white one!


----------



## Hedgewitch

Biggys said:


> Decent rap wins



That's awful. 

What you littluns need is some Scroobious Pip vs. Dan Le Sac. If you're going to listen to hip-hop, at least listen to good stuff.

‪dan le sac VS scroobius pip "Thou Shalt always Kill"‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## mcluskyisms

Toby, firstly, thank you for interrupting me trying to save a young boy from a life of crap music.

Secondly, those thing are the devil, when I used to work in Catterick Garrison those thing would turn up on the doorstep of the workshops dripping blood from their mouths...

Horrible things they are, even the cute looking ones....

:gasp:


----------



## Biggys

Hedgewitch said:


> That's awful.
> 
> What you littluns need is some Scroobious Pip vs. Dan Le Sac. If you're going to listen to hip-hop, at least listen to good stuff.
> 
> ‪dan le sac VS scroobius pip "Thou Shalt always Kill"‬‏ - YouTube


That was crap....: victory:


----------



## Biggys

‪Canibus - Master Thesis‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> ‪Canibus - Master Thesis‬‏ - YouTube


Man, I do worry...

you need this...


----------



## kris74

Hedgewitch said:


> That's awful.
> 
> What you littluns need is some Scroobious Pip vs. Dan Le Sac. If you're going to listen to hip-hop, at least listen to good stuff.
> 
> ‪dan le sac VS scroobius pip "Thou Shalt always Kill"‬‏ - YouTube


Like it, not usually a fan of British hip hop but this is cool, good post mate.....


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Man, I do worry...
> 
> you need this...


It's ok I suppose :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Ok you won't find better choppers than these guys :2thumb:

‪Tech N9ne - Worldwide Choppers (Lyrics) feat. Yelawolf, Busta Rhymes, Twista, Ceza, D-Loc‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Hedgewitch

garlicpickle said:


> I love the tortie and white one!


My mum has instructed me to steal it for her :roll:.



mcluskyisms said:


> Toby, firstly, thank you for interrupting me trying to save a young boy from a life of crap music.
> 
> Secondly, those thing are the devil, when I used to work in Catterick Garrison those thing would turn up on the doorstep of the workshops dripping blood from their mouths...
> 
> Horrible things they are, even the cute looking ones....
> 
> :gasp:


My purpose in life is to obstruct 

And sure cats are evil, but they're adorable evil. Like a toddler with a switchblade.



Biggys said:


> That was crap....: victory:


No taste. Absolute legends, and good god what a beard.

Go listen to some Celldweller then: ‪Celldweller - So Long Sentiment‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Biggys

Hedgewitch said:


> No taste. Absolute legends, and good god what a beard.
> 
> Go listen to some Celldweller then: ‪Celldweller - So Long Sentiment‬‏ - YouTube


Ok


----------



## spinnin_tom

my Flickypelma albopilosum dropped hairs on me.
trying not to itch 'cos she's such a cute spid


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> my Flickypelma albopilosum dropped hairs on me.
> trying not to itch 'cos she's such a cute spid


Mine kicks hairs, docile my bum. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Mine kicks hairs, docile my bum. :lol2:


eughh i know.
very nice looking.
theres a Eucratoscelus pachypus for 8 quid on classifieds
i like the look of it


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> eughh i know.
> very nice looking.
> theres a Eucratoscelus pachypus for 8 quid on classifieds
> i like the look of it


there's also a pair of P.tigrinawessli for £125 :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> there's also a pair of P.tigrinawessli for £125 :lol2:


guess how much money i don't have


----------



## snowgoose

haha, I guess about £117 :lol:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> guess how much money i don't have



Erm a £124?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Erm a £124?


no actually..
the answer was £13.50 

(of course, that was a joke)


----------



## Biggys

Hmmmm......Is jake here yet ? :hmm:


----------



## snowgoose

I am here


----------



## spinnin_tom

so am i 

wait.. no i'm not


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I am here


Hello dude :lol2:


Just a couple of questions 

Opistophthalmus lamorali - £33.76 : Invert Imports, Your One Stop Invert Shop
Diplura sp. Peru - £39.84 : Invert Imports, Your One Stop Invert Shop


What is the aggersion like on these two speices ?

Thanks fella :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

imo the burrowing scorpions temperament doesn't really matter.
they aren't communal and you won't want to be holding them


----------



## snowgoose

TBH, I have no idea as I don't keep anything stock with me.

I would guess the diplura, would be something like an OBT Possibly, and the scorp I would say would be similar to others in the genus.

Sorry that wasn't much help :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> imo the burrowing scorpions temperament doesn't really matter.
> they aren't communal and you won't want to be holding them


Fair enough mate 

I'm just looking for something a little more fiesty : victory:





snowgoose said:


> TBH, I have no idea as I don't keep anything stock with me.
> 
> I would guess the diplura, would be something like an OBT Possibly, and the scorp I would say would be similar to others in the genus.
> 
> Sorry that wasn't much help :lol2:


No worries mate, 

was my bad for assuming you had them all with you :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Fair enough mate
> 
> I'm just looking for something a little more fiesty : victory:



i guess i sorta answered that one then


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Fair enough mate
> 
> I'm just looking for something a little more fiesty : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries mate,
> 
> was my bad for assuming you had them all with you :lol2:


Haha, unfortunately not.

Sorry I wasn't much help :lol:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i guess i sorta answered that one then


Yup! :no1:



Right peoples 

Can you list me some genuses of aggersive inverts non DWA

No T's though 

**Disclaimer**

I'm not out to get an aggersive animal becuase it is cool or the done thing, I'm just looking to "up my game" and keep something that will challenge me a little more..


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Haha, unfortunately not.
> 
> *Sorry I wasn't much help* :lol:


Don't be :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Haha, unfortunately not.
> 
> Sorry I wasn't much help :lol:


is this your choice as in would you not end up selling anything and keeping it all?

P.S i like Viridasius sp. forest form - £6.76 : Invert Imports, Your One Stop Invert Shop how much is postage?


----------



## spinnin_tom

centipedes
both Hadrus'
all Heterometrus
Bothrus spp
C. keyserlingi
baboon tarantulas


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> is this your choice as in would you not end up selling anything and keeping it all?
> 
> P.S i like Viridasius sp. forest form - £6.76 : Invert Imports, Your One Stop Invert Shop how much is postage?


Haha, no.

I just don't have the cash or space to keep stock where I am.

RMSD is £7 per order.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> centipedes Not allowed them
> both Hadrus' Got them. accept the black one
> all Heterometrus Got some
> Bothrus spp Nice!
> C. keyserlingi I'll google lol
> baboon tarantula No more T's


 
In red


----------



## spinnin_tom

i'm not allowed centipedes either


----------



## Lukeyk

just spent over 100 quid altogether on a diversipes sling and delivery and then some house of spiders enclosures :devil:


----------



## vivalabam

Lukeyk said:


> just spent over 100 quid altogether on a diversipes sling and delivery and then some house of spiders enclosures :devil:


Rather you than me. :whistling2:


----------



## Lukeyk

vivalabam said:


> Rather you than me. :whistling2:


haha you not a fan of them enclosures?


----------



## vivalabam

Lukeyk said:


> haha you not a fan of them enclosures?


Love the enclosures... The money makes me want to cry though. :lol2:


----------



## Lukeyk

vivalabam said:


> Love the enclosures... The money makes me want to cry though. :lol2:


Yeah well i just want to be able to see my Ts clearly as much as poss esp when they start reaching a decent size too.


----------



## vivalabam

Lukeyk said:


> Yeah well i just want to be able to see my Ts clearly as much as poss esp when they start reaching a decent size too.


Yeah that's fair enough, I'm going to look into getting some nice tanks when all of mine are grown up. :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i want to make something
like a rack of clearseal aquariums all flush with each other, for my nice scorpion species 
the spids are fine in fauns.. clear, easy to feed/water and you can mod them for tropical spp


----------



## Lukeyk

did u get that free curly hair tom?


----------



## Biggys

A. Avic has moulted 


But looks like a male


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> A. Avic has moulted
> 
> 
> But looks like a male


It's not so bad, it's still the same T... Just a bit hornier! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> It's not so bad, it's still the same T... Just a bit hornier! :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:


My mate has 2 AF A. avics, so I'm going to give him to them. and hopefully my Male will be up for the both of them


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> My mate has 2 AF A. avics, so I'm going to give him to them. and hopefully my Male will be up for the both of them


Awesome, see he has a couple of sexy ladies waiting for him, what could be better than that?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Awesome, see he has a couple of sexy ladies waiting for him, what could be better than that?


Not alot really :no1:

Got his new suit, 2 women, all he needs now is a spider car and some money and he is set :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Not alot really :no1:
> 
> Got his new suit, 2 women, all he needs now is a spider car and some money and he is set :lol2:


:lol2: Make sure he wines and dines them first!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Make sure he wines and dines them first!


:lol2::lol2:


How are you today ?


----------



## Hedgewitch

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> My mate has 2 AF A. avics, so I'm going to give him to them. and hopefully my Male will be up for the both of them


_A. avicularia _is not an identifiable species, no proper description, no proper holotype.

Read this: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/127073-avicularia-situation.html


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> How are you today ?


Yeah not too bad, just waiting for the OH to come home, we were going to town, but it's raining... For a change. :whip: 

How are you?


----------



## Biggys

Hedgewitch said:


> _A. avicularia _is not an identifiable species, no proper description, no proper holotype.
> 
> Read this: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/127073-avicularia-situation.html


Yeah I know. I just couldn't remember what they changed it to

Well this is an Avic, spp, gayuana :2thumb:



vivalabam said:


> Yeah not too bad, just waiting for the OH to come home, we were going to town, but it's raining... For a change. :whip:
> 
> How are you?


Ooo going town for anything nice ?

I'm ok I spose :lol2:

Just made myself look a right idiot then broke my phone again -_-

But I can't complain


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Ooo going town for anything nice ?
> 
> I'm ok I spose :lol2:
> 
> Just made myself look a right idiot then broke my phone again -_-
> 
> But I can't complain


Food, I've run out of apples.  There was some other stuff, but I've forgotten. :blush:

Haha doh.  The OHs phone is totally destroyed, he needs to take it in to get repaired.  Mines not broken yet, I give it a year. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Food, I've run out of apples.  There was some other stuff, but I've forgotten. :blush:
> 
> Haha doh.  The OHs phone is totally destroyed, he needs to take it in to get repaired.  Mines not broken yet, I give it a year. :whistling2:


Apples are awesome :lol2:

I had my phone held together with super glue and cable ties :blush::lol:

I don't see why I get nice phones, they only last a few months:whip:


----------



## vivalabam

LMAO! My ghost mantis is laying an ooth... Fine, awesome... 

Except... the male is still on top of her. :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Apples are awesome :lol2:
> 
> I had my phone held together with super glue and cable ties :blush::lol:
> 
> I don't see why I get nice phones, they only last a few months:whip:


:lol2: That's worse than my OHs phone, although his has no back... And he wants to take mine to work, joker!


----------



## JurassicParking

saw new Harry Potter last night, its crazy that I have grown up with the films and characters - I was ten when I saw the first one and the actors were the same age. A decade ago! I used to be a super fan but my interest is only mild at the moment. Girlfriend cried a lot during though.

I couldn't help think a lot of latin Tarantula names could pass of as spells. Especially _Avicularia_!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LMAO! My ghost mantis is laying an ooth... Fine, awesome...
> 
> Except... the male is still on top of her. :whistling2:


Awkward little cow :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> :lol2: That's worse than my OHs phone, although his has no back... And he wants to take mine to work, joker!


Hahahaha like that is going to happen....getting a phone off a woman is impossible :lol:


----------



## snowgoose

Hi everyone 

How is everyone today?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> How is everyone today?


Hello dude


I'm great thanks 

Yourself ?


----------



## snowgoose

I'm not too shabby thanks 

Just trying to change my site to a different host so it's faster


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I'm not too shabby thanks
> 
> Just trying to change my site to a different host so it's faster


Yeah I read about it crashing 

Also quick question, its is 7 quid RMSD for each order or each product ?


----------



## snowgoose

It didn't crash but the host accidentally suspended it ( it's working again now ), but still too slow for my liking, so am gonna change hosts 

The £7 is per order ( as long as it's not tons of items :lol: )


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> It didn't crash but the host accidentally suspended it ( it's working again now ), but still too slow for my liking, so am gonna change hosts
> 
> The £7 is per order ( as long as it's not tons of items :lol: )


 
Ahh fair enough mate 

And cool cool thats awesome, I might have some viridis off you once I sort out some other bits


----------



## snowgoose

no worries 

The timing is kinda off as we are halfway through the next order so people are still able to order for the next import, but hopefully we will be able to build up the site on the new host then just change the domain over after the next import, so it's nice and smooth


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> no worries
> 
> The timing is kinda off as we are halfway through the next order so people are still able to order for the next import, but hopefully we will be able to build up the site on the new host then just change the domain over after the next import, so it's nice and smooth


Sweet 



Also epic failure on my part....my male avic is deffo a female, what I though was the boxing gloves, is just her new fluffy plaps :blush:


My bad :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lukeyk said:


> did u get that free curly hair tom?


no.
i'm still in for a shot i think.
they said somebody local was interested, but if it goes belly up.. they'd consider it


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> Also epic failure on my part....my male avic is deffo a female, what I though was the boxing gloves, is just her new fluffy plaps :blush:
> 
> 
> My bad :lol2:


Well I guess that's a bonus, just a shame it's an avic :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Well I guess that's a bonus, just a shame it's an avic :lol2:


Hey take that back 

This avic feeds like a frigging OTB :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Hey take that back
> 
> This avic feeds like a frigging OTB :lol2:


I'm just not a fan of avics :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom

my P. chordatus was out today, for the first time in months.
took this advantage to try and get some shots and dig around for a moult since she was due.
i found a moult and god that was one :censor:ing fast spider


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I'm just not a fan of avics :lol:


Fair enough 





spinnin_tom said:


> my P. chordatus was out today, for the first time in months.
> took this advantage to try and get some shots and dig around for a moult since she was due.
> i found a moult and god that was one :censor:ing fast spider


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

she was over the side of her faun.
mum darted away lol..
i stayed chill.. got her back in.
letting her calm before i get pics 

P.S it would appear is she's a very light form...


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awkward little cow :lol2:
> 
> 
> Hahahaha like that is going to happen....getting a phone off a woman is impossible :lol:


Tell me about it! Wasn't even a proper ooth, was like a splodge... 

Well I said he could use my phone as long as he doesn't drop it, he said he can't promise that so he can go without.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Tell me about it! Wasn't even a proper ooth, was like a splodge...
> 
> Well I said he could use my phone as long as he doesn't drop it, he said he can't promise that so he can go without.


 
Hahaha you're kind then, most of the women I know, have their phone contantly glued to their heads :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Hahaha you're kind then, most of the women I know, have their phone contantly glued to their heads :lol2:


Haha I hardly ever use my phone.  It's mainly used as a torch and to take pictures.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha I hardly ever use my phone.  It's mainly used as a torch and to take pictures.


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

you guys are boring tonight


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> you guys are boring tonight


I didn't know anyone was online, it seems very slow tonight.


----------



## Jonb1982

Say something interesting then young Tom then u may get a reply


----------



## spinnin_tom

what's everybody's views to the up and coming Olympics, in london next year?

i think it's stupid how they've ran over budget by millions, the ticket thing was damn near stupid and i don't think it'll be worth a watch on tv


----------



## Jonb1982

Seems to be a regular occurrence in the UK with things going massively over budget, just look at wembley stadium and the West Coast Main line upgrade!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Seems to be a regular occurrence in the UK with things going massively over budget, just look at wembley stadium and the West Coast Main line upgrade!


ha.
yup.. we obviously can't count very well 
the olympics here will be a spectacular fail, by comparison to Beijing and Sydney


----------



## Jonb1982

Right my spider is on bone dry substrate with just a water bowl and I've just stuck one of the dial hygrometers in and it's saying 80%, surely not!?!?


----------



## Paul c 1

Jonb1982 said:


> Right my spider is on bone dry substrate with just a water bowl and I've just stuck one of the dial hygrometers in and it's saying 80%, surely not!?!?


Get rid of that hygrometer it's a massive waste of time.
-P


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Right my spider is on bone dry substrate with just a water bowl and I've just stuck one of the dial hygrometers in and it's saying 80%, surely not!?!?


i've heard those non digital ones suck..


might be wrong, do you have any more to get an average?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> i've heard those non digital ones suck..
> 
> 
> might be wrong, do you have any more to get an average?


No just the one at the mo! Hmmm it must be a crappy hygrometer it can't be that humid in there!


----------



## Jonb1982

Paul c 1 said:


> Get rid of that hygrometer it's a massive waste of time.
> -P


Good idea I think!


----------



## Biggys

Need your help again 



White spider with a red X on it's back Uk native, looks like a false widow 

Any Ideas ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Need your help again
> 
> 
> 
> White spider with a red X on it's back Uk native, looks like a false widow
> 
> Any Ideas ?


i've been looking around, nothing 
is it like a black widow's markings, but white?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i've been looking around, nothing
> is it like a black widow's markings, but white?


Ok black widow, but all the black is white : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Ok black widow, but all the black is white : victory:


maybe a white widow :L if they hav ea cross
don't really know.. pic would help the seasoned pros.. but you said camera's not on or something


----------



## garlicpickle

maybe a crab spider Misumena vatia, they sometimes have red markings

misumena vatia - Google Search


----------



## spinnin_tom

garlicpickle said:


> maybe a crab spider Misumena vatia, they sometimes have red markings
> 
> misumena vatia - Google Search


naaah


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> maybe a crab spider Misumena vatia, they sometimes have red markings
> 
> misumena vatia - Google Search


Nope 

Wish it was one of them though :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

‪Natalia Kills - Zombie‬‏ - YouTube

me likee likee


----------



## vivalabam

Evening all, the OH is watching some poop on TV so you have the task of entertaining me. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Evening all, the OH is watching some poop on TV so you have the task of entertaining me. :whistling2:


:lol2:

Erm...what do you like doing ? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Erm...what do you like doing ? :lol2:


X box... Erm.. Make up shopping? Want to come with me, my OH loves it... Kinda. 

It involves standing at a make up counter, looking at loads of different shades for like 10 minutes, then moving onto another counter and looking at different shades there, interested? :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> X box... Erm.. Make up shopping? Want to come with me, my OH loves it... Kinda.
> 
> It involves standing at a make up counter, looking at loads of different shades for like 10 minutes, then moving onto another counter and looking at different shades there, interested? :whistling2:



By the silence I'd say a big no lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

^'cos that's normal 
naah..
you should sell your :censor:box and get a ps3


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> By the silence I'd say a big no lol


I didn't think there would be any takers.  I bet he's hiding now... 



spinnin_tom said:


> ^'cos that's normal
> naah..
> you should sell your :censor:box and get a ps3


Pfft no they are rubbish, I still have my bank details private! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I didn't think there would be any takers.  I bet he's hiding now...
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft no they are rubbish, I still have my bank details private! :lol2:


never had them linked to it so 
naah, but that was a big fail from sony and it won't happen again.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> X box... Erm.. Make up shopping? Want to come with me, my OH loves it... Kinda.
> 
> It involves standing at a make up counter, looking at loads of different shades for like 10 minutes, then moving onto another counter and looking at different shades there, interested? :whistling2:


Sorry was eating my dinner :lol2:

Yeah I'll come aslong as I can wind up the people working there :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Sorry was eating my dinner :lol2:
> 
> Yeah I'll come aslong as I can wind up the people working there :whistling2:


We have one girl that looks like a transvestite, her make up is well funny. :lol2:

Eating dinner at almost 10?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> We have one girl that looks like a transvestite, her make up is well funny. :lol2:
> 
> Eating dinner at almost 10?


Yeah, she would get so much stick :lol2:


Well my perants neglected to tell me I had to sort out my own dinner to night, so I hadn't eat all day :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yeah, she would get so much stick :lol2:
> 
> 
> Well my perants neglected to tell me I had to sort out my own dinner to night, so I hadn't eat all day :lol:


Haha that's nice of them, I'd have been well hungry, I can't go long without food. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha that's nice of them, I'd have been well hungry, I can't go long without food. :blush:


:lol2::lol2:

If I'm kept busy then I don't really need to eat, but if I'm doing nothing, then I tend ot eat more :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> If I'm kept busy then I don't really need to eat, but if I'm doing nothing, then I tend ot eat more :blush:


Haha don't you get hungry doing stuff? I do. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha don't you get hungry doing stuff? I do. :lol2:


Nope :lol2:

Like if I'm occupied then it's not that bothered about food, it's when I'm doing nothing and think about it:whip:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Nope :lol2:
> 
> Like if I'm occupied then it's not that bothered about food, it's when I'm doing nothing and think about it:whip:


Yeah, I think I'm just hungry all the time. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, I think I'm just hungry all the time. :blush:


:lol2:


Nothing wrong with that


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that


I'm hungry now, I may have to munch on some more carrot sticks. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'm hungry now, I may have to munch on some more carrot sticks. :whistling2:


NOM...:lol2:

Get some cherry tomatoes, they are epic, the sweet ones, I could eat them all day :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> NOM...:lol2:
> 
> Get some cherry tomatoes, they are epic, the sweet ones, I could eat them all day :flrt:


I decided for some snack a jacks instead. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I decided for some snack a jacks instead. :lol2:


They are like the best healthy food ever :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> They are like the best healthy food ever :lol2:


Tasty cardboard, nom nom. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Tasty cardboard, nom nom. :lol2:


The chilli ones are lush :flrt:


and the toffee ones, well, need I say more :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> The chilli ones are lush :flrt:
> 
> 
> and the toffee ones, well, need I say more :lol2:


I've only tried the salt and vinegar ones, I'm not very adventurous. :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

just watched sirens.
it's a very lol programme


----------



## snowgoose

Well fresh install of the shopping cart software is done, now I need to overwrite all the files with the old ones :lol:

Then it's a database import at the weekend along with a change of nameservers ready to go live at the weekend ( Hopefully )

just 1500 files left to upload, oh, it's gonna be a long night I think


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I've only tried the salt and vinegar ones, I'm not very adventurous. :blush:


Try some other ones 

honestly the chilli and toffee ones are the best :flrt:





snowgoose said:


> Well fresh install of the shopping cart software is done, now I need to overwrite all the files with the old ones :lol:
> 
> Then it's a database import at the weekend along with a change of nameservers ready to go live at the weekend ( Hopefully )
> 
> just 1500 files left to upload, oh, it's gonna be a long night I think


Good luck dude :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

I guess im lucky that they aren't large files so it's not too bad lmao


----------



## vivalabam

Just had to fight my dead leaf for a clump of dirt. :whip: Pics in my thread. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

lmao, I just sold the 2 P.platyomma slings


----------



## spinnin_tom

does anybody know whether or not when you go somewhere within europe and find an invert.. say a scorpion for example, can you legally bring it back to the uk with you?
i'd love for when we go on holiday, if i go hunting, it won't be i vein


----------



## Brandan Smith

spinnin_tom said:


> does anybody know whether or not when you go somewhere within europe and find an invert.. say a scorpion for example, can you legally bring it back to the uk with you?
> i'd love for when we go on holiday, if i go hunting, it won't be i vein


 stupid stupid idea dont you think enough inverts are taken out of the wild??


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shandy said:


> stupid stupid idea dont you think enough inverts are taken out of the wild??


 
which didn't really anser my question.
i know the ethics and naturally, you would collect responsibly, i know how many inverts and any animal for that matter, are taken from the wild.. i would obviously not take animals which are even vulnerable

anybody with a proper answer which relates to laws etc?
i googled it, nothing turned up.


----------



## Brandan Smith

well my dads a big fish breeder and he brings fish back from all over the world


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shandy said:


> well my dads a big fish breeder and he brings fish back from all over the world


 
okay thanks this time 
i'll be emailing defra for a definite answer, but i've emailed them twice before and they ignored them


----------



## Brandan Smith

spinnin_tom said:


> which didn't really anser my question.
> i know the ethics and naturally, you would collect responsibly, i know how many inverts and any animal for that matter, are taken from the wild.. i would obviously not take animals which are even vulnerable
> 
> anybody with a proper answer which relates to laws etc?
> i googled it, nothing turned up.


 What do you think the answer would be ??


----------



## Brandan Smith

make a thread on here


----------



## Biggys

OMG

I just rehoused the tapi.....it ran out of the tub, on to my chest, down my arm and down under the table, I put a lid over the top of it, it shot back up my arm and was just sitting on the back of my hand mg:

Well scary :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shandy said:


> What do you think the answer would be ??


 
well i'm really not sure. i think if it is not a protected species.. it'll be fine, but would love to check further.
i'm not going to make a thread since luke made one about bringing a spid back and got shot in the face a million times


----------



## snowgoose

I would say DEFRA wouldn't have been the best people to ask about this. Will they give you an answer? Yes, they should do in time.

Will it be the answer you want and a simple yes or no? Far from it.


----------



## Brandan Smith

well its common sense really and depends how you bring it back if its in your suitcase customs will most likey take it off you


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm not going to make a thread since luke made one about bringing a spid back and got shot in the face a million times


And what pissed me off even more, is we then got accused of encouraging him to bring it home with him., Up on checking the thread no one actually told him it was a good idea :bash:


----------



## Brandan Smith

i made the question on thread so if anyone gets hot in face it will be me


----------



## Brandan Smith

http://www.myvivaonline.co.uk/Viva_Magazine/Nigel_Marven_Viva_Magazine.html

according to that you can bring insects back in your suitcase


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> does anybody know whether or not when you go somewhere within europe and find an invert.. say a scorpion for example, can you legally bring it back to the uk with you?
> i'd love for when we go on holiday, if i go hunting, it won't be i vein


Best not to, it's not worth the risk really. Just have fun looking at the inverts, take some pictures. : victory:

There would probably be a lot of paper work involved, also a lot of costs. I've asked the question before and got told it's not wise.


----------



## Brandan Smith

well we got some answers kidda and tbh i think most of pictures are better i love taking pictures of inverts


----------



## Paul c 1

Biggys said:


> OMG
> 
> I just rehoused the tapi.....it ran out of the tub, on to my chest, down my arm and down under the table, I put a lid over the top of it, it shot back up my arm and was just sitting on the back of my hand mg:
> 
> Well scary :lol2:


 
Haha, they're mega fast it's unreal LOL ..... what species of tapi have you got mate?
-P


----------



## spinnin_tom

Paul c 1 said:


> Haha, they're mega fast it's unreal LOL ..... what species of tapi have you got mate?
> -P


what's a tapi ? :blush:


----------



## Paul c 1

spinnin_tom said:


> what's a tapi ? :blush:


 
Tapinauchenius, a fast New World arboreal genus.
-P


----------



## Brandan Smith

Correct me but i think tapis are the fastest sp. of tarantulas


----------



## Paul c 1

Shandy said:


> Correct me but i think tapis are the fastest sp. of tarantulas


 
Yeah they are fast .... too fast LOL
-P


----------



## spinnin_tom

Paul c 1 said:


> Tapinauchenius, a fast New World arboreal genus.
> -P


 
okay cheers paul


----------



## Brandan Smith

Paul c 1 said:


> Yeah they are fast .... too fast LOL
> -P


 hehe best thing is they only fast for a short time imagine a tapi marathon runner lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shandy said:


> hehe best thing is they only fast for a short time imagine a tapi marathon runner lol


 
a british marathon runner :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shandy said:


> hehe best thing is they only fast for a short time imagine a tapi marathon runner lol


 
my P. chordatus does this. it bolts, stops, bolts, stops and this goes on and on.. it's like it forgets why it's running lol


----------



## Brandan Smith

its because they run out of breath lol


----------



## selina20

T.gigas are thought to be the fastest species in the world.


----------



## spinnin_tom

just watched salt.
it's rather good, it is.
anybody know if transformers 2 is on sky movies at the moment? i need inspiration for a little biotope/fake wALL


----------



## vivalabam

Harry Potter is amazing! Love love love. :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Harry Potter is amazing! Love love love. :flrt:


 
how old are you 
it's too "americanized" . it's all special affects and stuff now.

give me the spongebob movie any :whistling2:day


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> how old are you
> it's too "americanized" . it's all special affects and stuff now.
> 
> give me the spongebob movie any :whistling2:day


It's an English film. :lol2: The special effects are amazing, they aren't cheesy like most films. 

I grew up with Harry potter, no one can say they aren't good films, they are fantastic. :flrt: Just wished I could have watched the part 1 before. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

Paul c 1 said:


> Haha, they're mega fast it's unreal LOL ..... what species of tapi have you got mate?
> -P


Sorry mate was working


I have a Tapi cuprenus  :flrt:

from the moult, looks female aswell, but not getting hopes up yet, as the moult was pretty chewed up


----------



## Brandan Smith

tarantula hangman?? -.------


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shandy said:


> tarantula hangman?? -.------


phht too easy, just don't want to give it away yet


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> tarantula hangman?? -.------


A spider. 


I win


----------



## spinnin_tom

----------.-----------

tyler will probably win


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> ----------.-----------
> 
> tyler will probably win


 
Not a bloody clue :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Not a bloody clue :lol2:


E---------.F----------


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> tarantula hangman?? -.------



Erm... E?


----------



## Bagger293

Oh yes, Harry Potter is gooooood =]


----------



## spinnin_tom

spinnin_tom said:


> E---------.F----------


 

it was euscorpius flavicaudis 
(some weird tarantual.. just realised the title lol)


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> it was euscorpius flavicaudis
> (some weird tarantual.. just realised the title lol)


You giant fail you :lol2:


you can't use scorps in TARANTULA hangman :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## iLuke

selina20 said:


> T.gigas are thought to be the fastest species in the world.


Seriously? I've seen one of those in a pet shop before and it look pretty normal (when I saw it)


----------



## Brandan Smith

its b.------


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shandy said:


> its b.------


B. vagans 
emilia
smithi:L


----------



## Bagger293

What are lions made of?

Mainly hair! :roll2:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> What are lions made of?
> 
> Mainly hair! :roll2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## iLuke

OBT rocks. Not even lying here.


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> its b.------


B klassi?


----------



## snowgoose

I'd go for the obvious and B.smithi :lol:


----------



## iLuke

B. albopilosum


----------



## spinnin_tom

iLuke said:


> B. albopilosum


 
lol fail


----------



## iLuke

Spelt your name wrong bud ? ^

And yeah I just realized that he mean't the ---- for letters, thought you just done a random amount of --- too shorten it etc..


----------



## spinnin_tom

iLuke said:


> Spelt your name wrong bud ? ^


 
albopilosum is like 11 letters.. we're looking for 6 for hangman


----------



## iLuke

I know, I just edited my post buddy I didn't realize, if he said it was hangman I would of knew, but read what I said above ^


----------



## spinnin_tom

iLuke said:


> I know, I just edited my post buddy I didn't realize, if he said it was hangman I would of knew, but read what I said above ^


yeah i did read it, i replied before you finished editing


----------



## iLuke

My bad bud, but yeah sorted now ! I have no idea what it could be btw lol.. you got anymore ideas tom? I don't ;/


----------



## spinnin_tom

iLuke said:


> My bad bud, but yeah sorted now ! I have no idea what it could be btw lol.. you got anymore ideas tom? I don't ;/


phht i can only think of 3 which have 6 letters lol


----------



## iLuke

If I Google'd would that be classed as cheating ? And hm.. think it'd be a rare species or something?


----------



## snowgoose

B.vagans


----------



## iLuke

snowgoose said:


> B.vagans


Already had Vagans


----------



## Brandan Smith

sorry guys u still tryna guess my hangman? lol


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> sorry guys u still tryna guess my hangman? lol


LMAO! Yes and you just left us!


----------



## Brandan Smith

it was b.klaasi anyoone get it?


----------



## iLuke

Yeah Viva did lol.


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> it was b.klaasi anyoone get it?


I did! :no1:


----------



## Brandan Smith

she can read my mind  wouldnt we just make a great couple lol


----------



## iLuke

Just said that viviviviviva


----------



## Brandan Smith

another brachy ----------- 11 letters


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shandy said:


> another brachy ----------- 11 letters


albopilosum


----------



## Brandan Smith

nopes


----------



## snowgoose

epicureanum


----------



## Brandan Smith

clue it as an *epic* name


----------



## Brandan Smith

snowgoose said:


> epicureanum


yupppp


----------



## iLuke

spinnin_tom said:


> albopilosum


Stealing mine now are we, even though I can't use it now cause it's wrong ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shandy said:


> nopes


_baumgarteni_ ?


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> clue it as an *epic* name


Lord Aurther Archibald Aavid Montague the III ?


----------



## Brandan Smith

u cnt google and snow got it mate


----------



## spinnin_tom

iLuke said:


> Stealing mine now are we, even though I can't use it now cause it's wrong ?


 
i used it first


----------



## Brandan Smith

just realised my whole relationship relies on a text or phone call tomorrow or thats it for good :/


----------



## iLuke

spinnin_tom said:


> i used it first


I did last time


----------



## spinnin_tom

iLuke said:


> I did last time


didn't :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith

anyoen fancy zombies on cod world at war on ps3?


----------



## iLuke

Shandy said:


> anyoen fancy zombies on cod world at war on ps3?


I've got an xbox

On topic - Do another hangman!


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> she can read my mind  wouldnt we just make a great couple lol


I wouldn't go that far. :whip:


----------



## Brandan Smith

-.----


----------



## Brandan Smith

its a asian sp


----------



## Brandan Smith

Time for shandys clue of the day .. think ladyboys


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> Time for shandys clue of the day .. think ladyboys


:hmm:

Ladyboys........is it B. randon ? :whistling2:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

biggys said:


> :hmm:
> 
> Ladyboys........is it b. Randon ? :whistling2:
> 
> :na_na_na_na:


lmao!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> lmao!


I couldn't help myself :blush:


----------



## Brandan Smith

think thailand?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shandy said:


> think thailand?


ladyb.... oh wait


----------



## Brandan Smith

h.minax


----------



## snowgoose

Well you fail then shandy :lol:

you only put _._ _ _ _ and not _._ _ _ _ _


----------



## Brandan Smith

well i had been doing them all night and was loosing the will to live and from the clues it should of been easy


----------



## spinnin_tom

what?
now brandan's banned..
they're picking us off one by one.
it'll be you next, Kerry


----------



## Colosseum

Because Shandy is a dickhead :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Because Shandy is a dickhead :2thumb:


naah.
no need for that


----------



## snowgoose

If you read some of the posts he made n the other thread, it all makes sense and he deserved it tbh.


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> what?
> now brandan's banned..
> they're picking us off one by one.
> it'll be you next, Kerry


I've been good since my last infraction... I think? 

I've not gone off topic, I've been nice and I've avoided arguments. I'm trying this new thing where I try and not annoy people. :lol2: I've hardly posted for me, I've found another forum. :blush:

I just had a big argument with my avic. It needed to be cleaned out, my tweezers don't reach the substrate and mouldy bits were growing, nice? I tried to get Victor off the cork bark, not even slightly interested, wouldn't go into the tub, the only way he came out after the OH screaming was to let him walk onto my leg, then he went straight into the tub, awkward beast! Then when I've done I thought this will be easy, he likes the cork bark, apparently not he kept trying to run out. :whip: Awkward little T. All home safe and sound though. :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

Will you break bread with me again Kerry?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Will you break bread with me again Kerry?


i didn't see break and read bread as breed :L


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Will you break bread with me again Kerry?


If you're going to be nice. You actually really upset me, I was almost in tears all night...


----------



## Colosseum

I know I am a **** aren't I.

PM me if you like


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> If you're going to be nice. You actually really upset me, I was almost in tears all night...


what does break bread actually mean?
i assume it's not nice since this comment appeared ^ ?:


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> what does break bread actually mean?
> i assume it's not nice since this comment appeared ^ ?:



Lol what a Dildo!!


----------



## garlicpickle

vivalabam said:


> If you're going to be nice. You actually really upset me, I was almost in tears all night...


you have to not take Ole personally, he upset me once before, called me a stupid bint or something, but you just have to get over it on here and give him back as good as you get :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

yay am a happy bunny. one of my avics and one of my curlys has moulted. and lots of mantids are moulting or have moulted.

AND the leopard geckos are moulting too. :lol2::flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

garlicpickle said:


> you have to not take Ole personally, he upset me once before, called me a stupid bint or something, but you just have to get over it on here and give him back as good as you get :lol2:


I gave as good as I got on the thread and got infracted...


----------



## garlicpickle

vivalabam said:


> I gave as good as I got on the thread and got infracted...


so tear him a new one via PM in future


----------



## spinnin_tom

garlicpickle said:


> so tear him a new one via PM in future


+1 on this gp.
i would like it, but liked too much already lol


----------



## vivalabam

garlicpickle said:


> so tear him a new one via PM in future


I'm not like that... I won't say a bad word against someone unless they really annoy me. Me being too soft isn't a reason to slate someone. :lol2:


----------



## Arachnid_King

Hi everyone A.K x


----------



## spinnin_tom

Arachnid_King said:


> Hi everyone A.K x


hello 
:welcomerfuk:


----------



## Arachnid_King

spinnin_tom said:


> hello
> :welcomerfuk:


ThanksAnyone keeping any rare species of Tarantula or True spiders?CheersA.K


----------



## spinnin_tom

Arachnid_King said:


> ThanksAnyone keeping any rare species of Tarantula or True spiders?CheersA.K


such as......

what do you keep mate?


----------



## Arachnid_King

spinnin_tom said:


> such as......
> 
> what do you keep mate?


Nothing at the moment sold all my stock,Going to start restocking soon.Wanting some s.terrosus and mostly poecilotheria species as i sold alot of juvies and slings,So wanting adults.A.K


----------



## spinnin_tom

Arachnid_King said:


> Nothing at the moment sold all my stock,Going to start restocking soon.Wanting some s.terrosus and mostly poecilotheria species as i sold alot of juvies and slings,So wanting adults.A.K


ah cool.
i saw you want harry's pokies 
i've got a few species of scorpions, including our very own, native Euscorpius flavicaudis, along with Grammostolas, Brachypelmas and a Pternochilus chordatus


----------



## Arachnid_King

spinnin_tom said:


> ah cool.
> i saw you want harry's pokies
> i've got a few species of scorpions, including our very own, native Euscorpius flavicaudis, along with Grammostolas, Brachypelmas and a Pternochilus chordatus


I'd be interested in a few E.flavicaudis, mind telling me in pm where your sourcing them from ? Thanks A.K


----------



## selina20

Snowgoose is good at getting stuff. Shoot him a pm of stuff you are looking for


----------



## snowgoose

selina20 said:


> Snowgoose is good at getting stuff. Shoot him a pm of stuff you are looking for


Thanks Sel


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> Thanks Sel


Pfft :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Colosseum

selina20 said:


> Snowgoose is good at getting stuff. Shoot him a pm of stuff you are looking for


Looking for discount as usual :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

OOooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhh,

Supplier has some new stock.

( Think I just got a little excited then :lol )


----------



## Colosseum

snowgoose said:


> OOooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhh,
> 
> Supplier has some new stock.
> 
> ( Think I just got a little excited then :lol )




Did you dribble a bit Jake


----------



## garlicpickle

Colosseum said:


> Did you dribble a bit Jake


an underneath dribble :gasp:


----------



## selina20

Colosseum said:


> Looking for discount as usual :whistling2:


Lol a discount on what im not allowed to buy anymore haha. Plus who do i get discounts off lol. No one is ever that nice. I just relieved Jake of some unwanted Chilobrachys last week lol


----------



## snowgoose

Just slightly, but I think it was a worthy dribble :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Just slightly Ole, but I think it was a worthy dribble :lol:
> 
> image


is that a golden orb weaver ?


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> is that a golden orb weaver ?


I don't do common names ( as everyone round here should know :lol2: )

It's a Nephila maculata


----------



## Colosseum

snowgoose said:


> Just slightly, but I think it was a worthy dribble :lol:
> 
> image




Very nice :mf_dribble:


----------



## snowgoose

ah, you're a dribbler too :lol:

Just need to wait until the supplier updates the pricelist, then I can sell them


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> ah, you're a dribbler too :lol:
> 
> Just need to wait until the supplier updates the pricelist, then I can sell them


If you ever send me 1 of them i will kill you. They are horrid :gasp:


----------



## garlicpickle

If i had a spare room I would have one of those living in there, and breed my own moths to feed it!


----------



## selina20

garlicpickle said:


> If i had a spare room I would have one of those living in there, and breed my own moths to feed it!


If u didnt want me to pay you visits you could of just said :gasp:


----------



## snowgoose

garlicpickle said:


> If i had a spare room I would have one of those living in there, and breed my own moths to feed it!


Sounds good 

A couple more species to tickle those taste buds :lol:



















:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Just slightly, but I think it was a worthy dribble :lol:
> 
> image


Creepy. :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Sounds good
> 
> A couple more species to tickle those taste buds :lol:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:


what's that bottom one?
looks like a st andrews cross


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> what's that bottom one?
> looks like a st andrews cross


They are both species of argiope but unknown species


----------



## vivalabam

How are you getting on with your mantids?


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> How are you getting on with your mantids?


They are good thanks 

have fed them a couple of times since and they seems to all be fine so far 

I am thinking my fruit flies are too small for the larger mantises though, so might have to get some larger ones


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> They are good thanks
> 
> have fed them a couple of times since and they seems to all be fine so far
> 
> I am thinking my fruit flies are too small for the larger mantises though, so might have to get some larger ones


Yeah you;d be surprised the size of food they are willing to take, we have a little tiny dead leaf and it ate a green bottle bigger than itself the other day. I was meaning to take photos but didn't.  

All I keep hearing is whack, bzzz. Our orchid keep striking for flies, she has a gammy eye so can't see well, she keeps missing bless her.


----------



## snowgoose

yeah, I have been catching the odd house fly for them and they seem to sprint towards them when I put them in the mantises tubs lol


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> yeah, I have been catching the odd house fly for them and they seem to sprint towards them when I put them in the mantises tubs lol


Yeah they are awesome. :flrt: We fed ours today, my female dead leaf ate dirt again, I've come to the conclusion she is a weirdo, I left her to it tonight. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

I have lovely black sand in with mine for substrate so theirs no clumpy bits lol they also stand out nicely against it


----------



## snowgoose

random beetle :lol:


----------



## selina20

That beetle reminds me of most men lol. It does have the constant horn afterall


----------



## snowgoose

behave Sel :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> random beetle :lol:
> 
> image


:flrt: I well want some of these! Shame they don't live long though.


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> behave Sel :lol2:


 I said earlier your a bad influence on me lmao


----------



## snowgoose

Sadly t'is true  they are a nice size so would be good if they lasted longer :lol: could always breed them I suppose


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Sadly t'is true  they are a nice size so would be good if they lasted longer :lol: could always breed them I suppose


Yeah but then there's another few years of grubs to look after. That's what put me off, how long they are grubs for.


----------



## snowgoose

you're just awkward :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> you're just awkward :lol2:


I know. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I know. :blush:


Have some white legged millipedes then :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Have some white legged millipedes then :lol2:
> 
> image


noice
creepy looking things millipedes are


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Have some white legged millipedes then :lol2:
> 
> image


I like those! I uploaded some photos in my picture thread, my little red legged tried to get freaky with my A. Gigas. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I like those! I uploaded some photos in my picture thread, my little red legged tried to get freaky with my A. Gigas. :lol2:


lol, maybe you will have giant red leggs :O


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> lol, maybe you will have giant red leggs :O


Haha that would be awesome. :flrt: Although when he finally got all the way to the face he seems to get bored and walked off. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Haha that would be awesome. :flrt: Although when he finally got all the way to the face he seems to get bored and walked off. :lol2:


bahaha, oh well.

think I will add something to myself to my next import but have no idea what I want yet :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> bahaha, oh well.
> 
> think I will add something to myself to my next import but have no idea what I want yet :lol2:


More mantids? :mf_dribble:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> More mantids? :mf_dribble:


not sure yet,

Might keep these ones a bit longer and see how they do first


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> not sure yet,
> 
> Might keep these ones a bit longer and see how they do first


Fair enough. :lol2: Millipedes? :whistling2: Beetles?!


----------



## snowgoose

have millipedes already, beetles don't really do it for me lol


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> have millipedes already, beetles don't really do it for me lol


Different millipedes?


----------



## snowgoose

lmao, nah, these ones are "boring" enough .

Might go for a little scorp or something


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> lmao, nah, these ones are "boring" enough .
> 
> Might go for a little scorp or something


And you call me awkward! Haha scorps are ok, they don't do it for me though. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

haha, yeah I'm also very awkward


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> haha, yeah I'm also very awkward


It's a good thing, makes life more challenging I say. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> And you call me awkward! Haha scorps are ok, they don't do it for me though. :blush:


 
oh no you didn't just say scorpions don't do it for you..
she's a witch, BURN HER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> oh no you didn't just say scorpions don't do it for you..
> she's a witch, BURN HER!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wait what, I didn't mean it! :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Snowgoose it's your birthday?


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Snowgoose it's your birthday?


it might be


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> it might be


 
happy birthday maybe


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> it might be


Happy birthday too you
Happy birthday too you
Happy birthday dear snowgoose
happy birthday too you! 

*pulls party popper*


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Happy birthday too you
> Happy birthday too you
> Happy birthday dear snowgoose
> happy birthday too you!
> 
> *pulls party popper*


Thanks


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> happy birthday maybe


Cheers Tom


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Thanks


Any plans? Oldie. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Any plans? Oldie. :lol2:


Oi you, I'm not old 

haha, plans nah not yet, will just see what happens when I wake up


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Oi you, I'm not old
> 
> haha, plans nah not yet, will just see what happens when I wake up


if you remember that is 

us invert ppl must be nocturnal, the rest of rfuk shuts down at 10


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Oi you, I'm not old
> 
> haha, plans nah not yet, will just see what happens when I wake up


You're 23 now, it all goes south from now on!


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> You're 23 now, it all goes south from now on!


Cheers Kerry, I'll keep that in mind :lol:


----------



## selina20

Happy Birthday Shakey Jake XD


----------



## snowgoose

selina20 said:


> Happy Birthday Shakey Jake XD


Thanks Sel


----------



## Paul c 1

Happy Birthday Jake, have a good day
-P


----------



## snowgoose

Paul c 1 said:


> Happy Birthday Jake, have a good day
> -P


Thanks Paul


----------



## Hedgewitch

23? Jebus you're old. Happy birthday.

Unrelated: xkcd: Mimic Octopus


----------



## mcluskyisms

Hedgewitch said:


> 23? Jebus you're old. Happy birthday.


Aye, old man Marriott I'm calling him from now on...

Happy Birthday old man Marriott.


----------



## snowgoose

Hedgewitch said:


> 23? Jebus you're old. Happy birthday.
> 
> Unrelated: xkcd: Mimic Octopus


Cheers Toby, I know I'm old now :lol2:



mcluskyisms said:


> Aye, old man Marriott I'm calling him from now on...
> 
> Happy Birthday old man Marriott.


Cheers CG, but you don't need to keep reminding me that I'm old :censor::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

I'm off to Warwick today, awesome? :no1:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'm off to Warwick today, awesome? :no1:


the castle or just the place ? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> the castle or just the place ? :lol2:


Both, we're going for the weekend, we're going to the zoo tomorrow and castle on Sunday.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Both, we're going for the weekend, we're going to the zoo tomorrow and castle on Sunday.


in that case.....totally frigging awesome :flrt::flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> in that case.....totally frigging awesome :flrt::flrt:


I know. :no1: I'm quite excited, not about the 2 hour train journey though. I'm going to need some magazines!


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> in that case.....totally frigging awesome :flrt::flrt:


Where were you Y'day when I was spamming this place with pictures? :lol:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I know. :no1: I'm quite excited, not about the 2 hour train journey though. I'm going to need some magazines!


Go doctors, and take a load :whistling2:



snowgoose said:


> Where were you Y'day when I was spamming this place with pictures? :lol:


I was on a holiday curtiosy of the mods :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Go doctors, and take a load :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a holiday curtiosy of the mods :whistling2:


Well wasn't that nice of them :lol2:

Check a few pages back, there's some nice pictures


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Go doctors, and take a load :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a holiday curtiosy of the mods :whistling2:


yay.
you're back Ty 
pics of the scorpions please


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Well wasn't that nice of them :lol2:
> 
> Check a few pages back, there's some nice pictures


I know, what makes it worse is I missed an Important PM, and nearly missed a snake I was buying....:whip:



spinnin_tom said:


> yay.
> you're back Ty
> pics of the scorpions please


Thanks for the welcome dude..

Yup will grab them now


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Just slightly, but I think it was a worthy dribble :lol:
> 
> image





snowgoose said:


> Sounds good
> 
> A couple more species to tickle those taste buds :lol:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:





snowgoose said:


> random beetle :lol:
> 
> image





snowgoose said:


> Have some white legged millipedes then :lol2:
> 
> image


 
Erm....



:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


:blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Erm....
> 
> 
> 
> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> :blush:


My thought's exactly mate.

Just need to wait for the supplier to update their pricelist, so I know how much they are


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> My thought's exactly mate.
> 
> Just need to wait for the supplier to update their pricelist, so I know how much they are


Nice one mate 

Can you get those beetles ?

I have a tank that needs filling :whistling2:

I actually had those in mind as well :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Nice one mate
> 
> Can you get those beetles ?
> 
> I have a tank that needs filling :whistling2:
> 
> I actually had those in mind as well :lol2:


Yeah they are available but are only sold in pairs, just need the supplier to update the pricelist so I can shove them on the site


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Yeah they are available but are only sold in pairs, just need the supplier to update the pricelist so I can shove them on the site


Sweet :no1:


the tank I shall be using is an old 2 x 1 x 1.5 fish tank, I modded to have vents etc


----------



## snowgoose

sounds good, no idea on price, but sadly I don't think they will be the cheapest beetles around.


----------



## spinnin_tom

come on Ty.
PICTURES please :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> come on Ty.
> PICTURES please :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/725236-new-scorps-pictures.html#post8626985

I was making a thread


----------



## spinnin_tom

why is arachnid king's e. flav post closed?


----------



## snowgoose

General thoughts are it was Brandan who who make a new account, so banned.


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> General thoughts are it was Brandan who who make a new account, so banned.


So much fail :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> General thoughts are it was Brandan who who make a new account, so banned.


:whip:


----------



## Colosseum

snowgoose said:


> General thoughts are it was Brandan who who make a new account, so banned.



I know the kid is a dildo


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> I know the kid is a dildo


no need to slag him off thought, is there?


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> no need to slag him off thought, is there?



Why do you want his babies or something?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Why do you want his babies or something?



which makes complete sense.
but you can't be an arse about somebody on an open forum.
take your views private.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Someones pinched my avatar... :gasp:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-classifieds/725189-avic-versicolor-juv.html#post8628163


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Someones pinched my avatar... :gasp:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-classifieds/725189-avic-versicolor-juv.html#post8628163


Identify theft :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

getting a couple of GALS
for FREE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i'm so excited, they come with the tanks too


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> Identify theft :lol2:


I feel kinda violated.


----------



## spinnin_tom

mcluskyisms said:


> I feel kinda violated.


can't help but laugh at this


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> I feel kinda violated.


 
You should man....I'll make them "dissapear" for 50 quid...:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> You should man....I'll make them "dissapear" for 50 quid...:whistling2:


i'll do it for £49


----------



## mcluskyisms

spinnin_tom said:


> can't help but laugh at this


There I was, just minding my own browsing the classifieds and I saw it, firstly once I read the post I was all "I didnt write that" then I looked at when it was posted, then read the screen name...

Weird. 



Biggys said:


> You should man....I'll make them "dissapear" for 50 quid...:whistling2:


Nah man, you're only just back out the cooler innit???


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i'll do it for £49


Damn you Tom!!!! :lol2:



mcluskyisms said:


> Nah man, you're only just back out the cooler innit???


:lol2: :lol2:


----------



## angelgirls29

spinnin_tom said:


> getting a couple of GALS
> for FREE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i'm so excited, they come with the tanks too


Thought they were boring? :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

angelgirls29 said:


> Thought they were boring? :whistling2:


He did say that.....Tom, I think I should have them instead :whistling2:


----------



## Stelios

Where are the threads with the action in them or have they been deleted?


----------



## Biggys

Stelios said:


> Where are the threads with the action in them or have they been deleted?


They got deleted :lol2:


----------



## Stelios

Biggys said:


> They got deleted :lol2:


Typical, what was the bobby?


----------



## Biggys

Stelios said:


> Typical, what was the bobby?


I don't know I wasn't here, I got banned aswell :lol2:


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

Why is that nothing exciting happens for days yet i goto my nans funeral for a day that something kicks off on here and bans are issued?


----------



## spinnin_tom

angelgirls29 said:


> Thought they were boring? :whistling2:


ha changed my mind
they are dead cool..
right i now have a problem... how does one go about moving them from a bath?
both are wandering round the bath lol


----------



## Biggys

Google will never get boring.....


----------



## angelgirls29

spinnin_tom said:


> ha changed my mind
> they are dead cool..
> right i now have a problem... how does one go about moving them from a bath?
> both are wandering round the bath lol


Slide your fingers between their body and the bath...
Try not to pick them up by the shell too often...


----------



## spinnin_tom

angelgirls29 said:


> Slide your fingers between their body and the bath...
> Try not to pick them up by the shell too often...


mum decided that sliding them onto a bit of water would work 
it did....
there's a big one and a not so big one.
how does breeding work?
i've been told they are Hermaphrodites


----------



## angelgirls29

spinnin_tom said:


> mum decided that sliding them onto a bit of water would work
> it did....
> there's a big one and a not so big one.
> how does breeding work?
> i've been told they are Hermaphrodites


They are but if they're A. Fulica you'll have trouble giving them away

I have got a pic somewhere because stuff pops out and whatnot but I can't seem to find it...


----------



## Bagger293

There's been a fight in my house and my favourite spider is gone.. Pretty sad about that..


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> There's been a fight in my house and my favourite spider is gone.. Pretty sad about that..


Awww sorry to here that dude


----------



## spinnin_tom

angelgirls29 said:


> They are but if they're A. Fulica you'll have trouble giving them away
> 
> I have got a pic somewhere because stuff pops out and whatnot but I can't seem to find it...


they don't look like that species.
i'll upload some pics tomorrow.
you seem to be the girl in the know, with snails 
i'll have to give you the final decision, with what species they are


----------



## angelgirls29

spinnin_tom said:


> they don't look like that species.
> i'll upload some pics tomorrow.
> you seem to be the girl in the know, with snails
> i'll have to give you the final decision, with what species they are


I shall try. : victory:
If they were free though that's what I'd assume.

I'm making up coir... Yawn...


----------



## spinnin_tom

angelgirls29 said:


> I shall try. : victory:
> If they were free though that's what I'd assume.
> 
> I'm making up coir... Yawn...


making as in mixing a lock with water or you have coconuts you are shredding  
the son of the people we got them from got bored of them.. which is why they were free  i don't care what spp they are, they were free and they are cool


----------



## angelgirls29

spinnin_tom said:


> making as in mixing a lock with water or you have coconuts you are shredding
> the son of the people we got them from got bored of them.. which is why they were free  i don't care what spp they are, they were free and they are cool


If they're Fulica, they're a bloomin good species IMO because they're really hardy and easy to look after rather than some of the others.

I'm "watering" the coir :lol2:
My bucket thing only holds 2/3 blocks at a time and I made 2 up the other day, used them tonight and am now cooking 2 more... 6 jugs of water/12 pushes of the Tefal button...


----------



## spinnin_tom

angelgirls29 said:


> If they're Fulica, they're a bloomin good species IMO because they're really hardy and easy to look after rather than some of the others.
> 
> I'm "watering" the coir :lol2:
> My bucket thing only holds 2/3 blocks at a time and I made 2 up the other day, used them tonight and am now cooking 2 more... 6 jugs of water/12 pushes of the Tefal button...


sounds like a bucket of fun.. well a bucket of coir, but nevertheless.
the snails are roper funky.
they are each in a big faunarium, but the big one is half as long as it.
they'll both be going in a 3 foot tank tomorrow


----------



## hazza12

Wag1


----------



## spinnin_tom

nagwan


----------



## hazza12

to cool 8)


----------



## spinnin_tom

hazza12 said:


> to cool 8)


like a boss


----------



## hazza12

spinnin_tom said:


> like a boss


i <3 That Song


----------



## spinnin_tom

hazza12 said:


> i <3 That Song


jizz in my pants is lolz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening all!


----------



## hazza12

got nuthing on ‪3-Way (The Golden Rule) (feat. Justin Timberlake & Lady Gaga)‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## spinnin_tom

hazza12 said:


> got nuthing on ‪3-Way (The Golden Rule) (feat. Justin Timberlake & Lady Gaga)‬‏ - YouTube


Stefani is so hot


----------



## hazza12

cant agree more :mf_dribble:


----------



## steve25

spinnin_tom said:


> Stefani is so hot


That she is but nikki minaj is so much hotter!


----------



## spinnin_tom

steve25 said:


> That she is but nikki minaj is so much hotter!


 
naah.
there's something about nicki which doesn't attract me at all


----------



## snowgoose

steve25 said:


> That she is but nikki minaj is so much hotter!


I have to totally agree with you there dude :notworthy:



spinnin_tom said:


> naah.
> there's something about nicki which doesn't attract me at all


Tom, are you blind? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Tom, are you blind? :lol2:


 
to put it bluntly, if nicki was um... um.. never mind


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> to put it bluntly, if nicki was um... um.. never mind


is Nicki was what?

Come on you started so you have to err finish now lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> is Nicki was what?
> 
> Come on you started so you have to err finish now lol


 
i think you can figure it out by yourself :bash:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> i think you can figure it out by yourself :bash:


no, hense the reason I asked.


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> you dirt perv you
> 
> skylar grey is nice


Now, yes Tom, I would have to agree with you on that one?


----------



## Stelios

Bagger293 said:


> There's been a fight in my house and my favourite spider is gone.. Pretty sad about that..


What was that mate?


----------



## Bagger293

I dunno what sort it was (no good with species) it was a native.

R.I.P =[










Big tear in the tunnel of the web and no spider left =[ =[


----------



## Stelios

Oh now I get it. Lol sorry bit thick today,(well even more thicker than usual).


----------



## mcluskyisms

snowgoose said:


> no, too much guinness and Morgan's Spiced


I thought we're best off taking this kinda chat to the off topic thread before we get mod spanked.

Aye, I do enjoy a spot of the Guinness myself squire. Not so sure on the Morgans though as last time I was on that stuff I was drinking pints mixed with fanta till 5am...


----------



## Dee_Williams

good grief talk about random with you lot!!


----------



## snowgoose

ewwww lol

Nah, just a short of Morgans every so often with the pints goes down nicely, maybe too nicely lol


----------



## mcluskyisms

Dee_Williams said:


> good grief talk about random with you lot!!


If you just read the full Off Topic Banter thread I will paypal you 68p.



snowgoose said:


> ewwww lol
> 
> Nah, just a short of Morgans every so often with the pints goes down nicely, maybe too nicely lol


Nah man, loads of ice one third Morgans and the rest fanta = win*

*and a sore head the day after


----------



## snowgoose

mcluskyisms said:


> If you just read the full Off Topic Banter thread I will paypal you 68p.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah man, loads of ice one third Morgans and the rest fanta = win*
> 
> *and a sore head the day after


No, 

I don't see how anyone can justify mixing it with anything, even ice is wrong :lol:


----------



## mcluskyisms

snowgoose said:


> No,
> 
> I don't see how anyone can justify mixing it with anything, even ice is wrong :lol:


I don't see how anyone can justify "liking" N-Dubz on their Facebook profile page, although, they do.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Gone but never forgotton*










​


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> image​
> 
> ​


Awww dude, I'm sorry to hear this 

Hope you are ok fella


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> Awww dude, I'm sorry to hear this
> 
> Hope you are ok fella


Aye man, she lived a full life. She was my fiances dog, always felt close to her though. Terrible day yesterday, but that is life.


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Aye man, she lived a full life. She was my fiances dog, always felt close to her though. Terrible day yesterday, but that is life.


Awww, sucks dude


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> Awww, sucks dude


Cheers Tyler. 

She is at rest now.


----------



## Bagger293

EDIT:
Just noticed your dog died dude, I'm sorry to hear that. Must be hard =[


----------



## mcluskyisms

Bagger293 said:


> EDIT:
> Just noticed your dog died dude, I'm sorry to hear that. Must be hard =[


Yeah mate, the Mrs and I have took it hard, she was the third "person" in our unit. 

Shes not in pain now and is in peace, so I am glad of that at least, although we do miss her terribly. 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Cheers Tyler.
> 
> She is at rest now.


No worries, mate, if you need to talk, you know where the PM box is


----------



## kris74

mcluskyisms said:


> Yeah mate, the Mrs and I have took it hard, she was the third "person" in our unit.
> 
> Shes not in pain now and is in peace, so I am glad of that at least, although we do miss her terribly.
> 
> Thanks anyway.


Sad news mate,


----------



## mcluskyisms

kris74 said:


> Sad news mate,


Aye mate, no matter how big a man you think you are Ive seen two of my dogs be put to sleep and I cant help but cry. I guess that makes me human?

Sad nonetheless.


----------



## JurassicParking

i lost a fire bellied toad the other night. it drowned.

in other news, Jurassic Park IV has been confirmed and Harry Potter And The Chamber Of Secrets is on TV in HD. Giant spiders!


----------



## kris74

mcluskyisms said:


> Aye mate, no matter how big a man you think you are Ive seen two of my dogs be put to sleep and I cant help but cry. I guess that makes me human?
> 
> Sad nonetheless.


Indeed it does man...


----------



## spinnin_tom

mcluskyisms said:


> Yeah mate, the Mrs and I have took it hard, she was the third "person" in our unit.
> 
> Shes not in pain now and is in peace, so I am glad of that at least, although we do miss her terribly.
> 
> Thanks anyway.




that's really sad to hear mate.
at least, as you said, she's not in any pain now. any animal going is hard..


----------



## spinnin_tom

found a viparious lizard today.. just found a grass snake, but left it be seeing as it wasn't quite awake, it might have tagged me.


----------



## Baldpoodle




----------



## mcluskyisms

*TWO!!! 

*Hours till the Khan fight... yowzersssss....


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Khan fight ahoy...*

Anyways, this dude wins.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Nice one Amir, well done. And that....*

Kid can dance.


----------



## Dr3d

mcluskyisms said:


> *Khan fight ahoy...*
> 
> Anyways, this dude wins.


 
lol that cracks me up every time I see it lol reminds me of Bald poodles sig pic lololol


----------



## Biggys

Dr3d said:


> lol that cracks me up every time I see it lol reminds me of Bald poodles sig pic lololol


I will never be able to watch them videos in the same way again..:lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

mcluskyisms said:


> *Khan fight ahoy...*
> 
> Anyways, this dude wins.


That sir, is defo WIN


----------



## vivalabam

I'm back! Bet you all missed me. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'm back! Bet you all missed me. :whistling2:


Did you go somewhere ? :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Did you go somewhere ? :blush:


Charming! Yeah I went to Warwick for the weekend. :lol2: Was only away for like 1 day too be fair. :blush:


----------



## selina20

Hi guys how is everyone?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Charming! Yeah I went to Warwick for the weekend. :lol2: Was only away for like 1 day too be fair. :blush:


I was joking of course I remembered 

Did you have fun ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I was joking of course I remembered
> 
> Did you have fun ?


Haha.  

Yeah it was awesome, we went to the castle which was awesome, the dungeon bit was so funny. We also went to the twycross zoo today, it was ok but very monkeyish, I'd have liked to have seen a few more beastly animals. Although the gorillas were awesome. 

I did also accidently come home with another pacman frog. :blush:


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> Haha.
> 
> Yeah it was awesome, we went to the castle which was awesome, the dungeon bit was so funny. We also went to the twycross zoo today, it was ok but very monkeyish, I'd have liked to have seen a few more beastly animals. Although the gorillas were awesome.
> 
> I did also accidently come home with another pacman frog. :blush:


The PG tips chimps were from Twycross Zoo the monkeys etc are their trademark. Twycross Zoo is down the road from where i keep my horse.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha.
> 
> Yeah it was awesome, we went to the castle which was awesome, the dungeon bit was so funny. We also went to the twycross zoo today, it was ok but very monkeyish, I'd have liked to have seen a few more beastly animals. Although the gorillas were awesome.
> 
> I did also accidently come home with another pacman frog. :blush:


Sounds like it was good 


And Ooo which type ? :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Sounds like it was good
> 
> 
> And Ooo which type ? :flrt:


Yeah it was different, I've never been there before. :lol2: Sometimes it's nice to go somewhere in England, especially seeing as the weather has been nice the last couple of days, the OH got sunburn on his forehead, he looks well funny. :lol2:

A Cranwelli, green one. I already had an albino, but there was just this big fat pair of eyes staring at me and was like you're coming home with me. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah it was different, I've never been there before. :lol2: Sometimes it's nice to go somewhere in England, especially seeing as the weather has been nice the last couple of days, the OH got sunburn on his forehead, he looks well funny. :lol2:
> 
> A Cranwelli, green one. I already had an albino, but there was just this big fat pair of eyes staring at me and was like you're coming home with me. :flrt:


Hahaha Fail :lol2:

Awww sounds nice


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Hahaha Fail :lol2:
> 
> Awww sounds nice


I know, he is ginger so he burns easily. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Yeah, lovely little frog. :flrt: Just got a 5 hour trip tomorrow to come home to Essex, and all my Ts, that's going to be a full car!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I know, he is ginger so he burns easily. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Yeah, lovely little frog. :flrt: Just got a 5 hour trip tomorrow to come home to Essex, and all my Ts, that's going to be a full car!


Sounds...er...cramped :lol2:

I got my chile rose today 

It makes OBTs look like Kittens :shock:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Sounds...er...cramped :lol2:
> 
> I got my chile rose today
> 
> It makes OBTs look like Kittens :shock:


Ah really? Awesome, you got any pics? I well want a normal chilli rose, I might get one at Kempton. :blush:

Haha really? It will probably be nice as pie when it moults. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I'm back! Bet you all missed me. :whistling2:


Welcome back


----------



## spinnin_tom

anybody know where i can buy invert posters?
i'm looking for posters with Grammostola pulchra, rosea and scorpions


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Welcome back


:no1: What did you do on your birthday in the end?


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> :no1: What did you do on your birthday in the end?


erm from what I can remember I got pi...errr....drunk :lol2:


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> erm from what I can remember I got pi...errr....drunk :lol2:


Haha indeed u were lol. You amused us all with your drunken ramblings XD


----------



## snowgoose

selina20 said:


> Haha indeed u were lol. You amused us all with your drunken ramblings XD


good, at least I amused someone :lol:


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> good, at least I amused someone :lol:


Twas pretty funny u and Mark arguing over who gets which part of me lmao


----------



## snowgoose

selina20 said:


> Twas pretty funny u and Mark arguing over who gets which part of me lmao


I don't remember that?


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> I don't remember that?


Hahahahahaha :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> erm from what I can remember I got pi...errr....drunk :lol2:


LOL! That's awesome. :lol2:

I couldn't even function on my birthday, I was just passed out, bad times. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> LOL! That's awesome. :lol2:
> 
> I couldn't even function on my birthday, I was just passed out, bad times. :blush:


Well I didn't get that bad :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Well I didn't get that bad :lol:


I'm never going to drink that much again, that's for sure. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I'm never going to drink that much again, that's for sure. :blush:


bah, been there done that, said that plenty of times too


----------



## Colosseum

I have not had a alcoholic drink for like 6 years


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> bah, been there done that, said that plenty of times too


Well the way my mum goes on she's never going to let me have another drink again, like mum I'm 21. :whip:



Colosseum said:


> I have not had a alcoholic drink for like 6 years


Seriously?  That's crazy talk!


----------



## spinnin_tom

again, anybody know where i can buy big, laminated spider posters?


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> again, anybody know where i can buy big, laminated spider posters?


Why not make them yourself or ask some of the guys on here if u can borrow their photos???


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> Why not make them yourself or ask some of the guys on here if u can borrow their photos???


 
very good idea.
i've got plenty of pics, stockpiled 
i have a laminating machine 
i also have a crappy printer (only problem)
do printing shops print in big (like a1) ?


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> very good idea.
> i've got plenty of pics, stockpiled
> i have a laminating machine
> i also have a crappy printer (only problem)
> do printing shops print in big (like a1) ?


Yup and some libraries do


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> Yup and some libraries do


good point there miss selina


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> good point there miss selina


See im not just a pretty face


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> See im not just a pretty face


can't judge that miss 
can't see yer face, and or other assets


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> can't judge that miss
> can't see yer face, and or other assets


 
This was taken the other night lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> this was taken the other night lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image


 
fit!!


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> fit!!


Told ya i werent just a pretty face XD


----------



## Dee_Williams

i don't drink really either, might have one glass of vodka and orange once a year. but then i am old compared to you lot. i tihnk i did all my drinking when i was younger. i am 30 next year. 
but my o/h is 40 on the 14th of august. he he he. :whistling2:

i prefer chicken forums, i am younger than most of them. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i don't drink really either, might have one glass of vodka and orange once a year. but then i am old compared to you lot. i tihnk i did all my drinking when i was younger. i am 30 next year.
> but my o/h is 40 on the 14th of august. he he he. :whistling2:
> 
> i prefer chicken forums, i am younger than most of them. :lol2:


Chicken forums? There's a forum for chickens? :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning!


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning!


Morning Jon


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Chicken forums? There's a forum for chickens? :lol2:


 
morning all 

and yeah bam, it's just anoracks talking about there chickens... a bit like this forum really


----------



## Jonb1982

Hi snowgoose n Tom, everyone ok? I'm shattered, didn't get in till after 3am! Yawn


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> Hi snowgoose n Tom, everyone ok? I'm shattered, didn't get in till after 3am! Yawn


Not too shabby thanks, Hows yourself, apart from being tired? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Hi snowgoose n Tom, everyone ok? I'm shattered, didn't get in till after 3am! Yawn


 
did you go out on the :censor: then ?
i'm not too bad, not been going to bed 'til gone 2 most nights, since it's school holiday 

go back to bed though, get yer 8 hours


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> did you go out on the :censor: then ?
> i'm not too bad, not been going to bed 'til gone 2 most nights, since it's school holiday
> 
> go back to bed though, get yer 8 hours


Nah mate I was working! Would love to go back to bed but had to get up to look after my son! I hate school holidays! And I'm back at work later!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Nah mate I was working! Would love to go back to bed but had to get up to look after my son! I hate school holidays! And I'm back at work later!


oh to be an adult


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> Not too shabby thanks, Hows yourself, apart from being tired? :lol2:


Good mate thanks, looking forward to 3 days off from tomorrow!


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> oh to be an adult


It's not good Tom, you have to be sensible and responsible and everything lol

(sometimes)


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> Good mate thanks, looking forward to 3 days off from tomorrow!


Sounds good, although also sounds like you will be doing some catch up sleeping lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> It's not good Tom, you have to be sensible and responsible and everything lol
> 
> (sometimes)


 
*shoots self*


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> Sounds good, although also sounds like you will be doing some catch up sleeping lol



I wish! School holidays!! means every day off I'll be trying to entertain a 5 year old who likes to get up at 7am!


----------



## angelgirls29

It's amazing - school holidays and no kids around......... yet.
I have my "mother look" ready if they decide to invite themselves into my garden again...


----------



## Jonb1982

angelgirls29 said:


> It's amazing - school holidays and no kids around......... yet.
> I have my "mother look" ready if they decide to invite themselves into my garden again...


Enjoy the peace while u can!


----------



## angelgirls29

Jonb1982 said:


> Enjoy the peace while u can!


I spoke too soon :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Well the way my mum goes on she's never going to let me have another drink again, like mum I'm 21. :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  That's crazy talk!



Can't mix my medication with alcohol don't miss the stuff anyway was never to keen.


----------



## spinnin_tom

@Colosseum what sort of price are you looking for, for your H. arizonensis?


----------



## spinnin_tom

angelgirls29 said:


> I spoke too soon :lol2:


i like your snail pic in the sig


----------



## angelgirls29

spinnin_tom said:


> i like your snail pic in the sig


Why thank you!
Just decided to change it a bit because I've not changed it in ages... (not that I can see it :lol2: )


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> i like your snail pic in the sig


Google "ascii art" dude :2thumb:


----------



## angelgirls29

snowgoose said:


> Google "ascii art" dude :2thumb:


Wow!!!

I just got it off another forum :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

angelgirls29 said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> I just got it off another forum :lol2:


Yeah, it's amazing what you can do with a computer and lots and lots of spare time :lol:


----------



## angelgirls29

snowgoose said:


> Yeah, it's amazing what you can do with a computer and lots and lots of spare time :lol:


I remember when they used to do that on Nokia 3310s!!! (I feel old  )


Tom: Like the new avatar?


----------



## Paul c 1

Jonb1982 said:


> I wish! School holidays!! means every day off I'll be trying to entertain a 5 year old who likes to get up at 7am!


Story of my life Jon, my eldest is 5 and likes to be up around that time everyday LOL ..... it's not the fact that he gets up early, it's the fact that he's just sooo loud, and decides to wake the whole house up with his loud mouth LOL.

His baby brother is 4 months old and goes to bed at 7 in the evening and sleeps through til 9.30 most days if he gets the chance bless him .... shame they're not both like that! .... kids eh! 
-P


----------



## snowgoose

Seems dead in here today :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Seems dead in here today :lol:


was thinking the same mate


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> was thinking the same mate


Ah well.

:lol2:

What's doing then Tom?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Seems dead in here today :lol:


It's becasue I wasn't here. :whistling2: I'm back home now, whoot. :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> It's becasue I wasn't here. :whistling2: I'm back home now, whoot. :2thumb:


WOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO

lol, hows you?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> lol, hows you?


:lol2: Yeah not too bad, been busy sorting out all my Ts, they are all on a heatmat, it's freezing down here. Something I'll have to get used to.  

You?


----------



## snowgoose

not too bad thanks, it's also cold and miserable up here 

Just emailed CEFAS to look into the potential of importing crabs


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Yeah not too bad, been busy sorting out all my Ts, they are all on a heatmat, it's freezing down here. Something I'll have to get used to.
> 
> You?


freezing?
my room is at 23C and we haven't hat the heating on in weeks


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> not too bad thanks, it's also cold and miserable up here
> 
> Just emailed CEFAS to look into the potential of importing crabs


Just come to Essex for a week, I'm sure you'll end up with loads. :whistling2:



spinnin_tom said:


> freezing?
> my room is at 23C and we haven't hat the heating on in weeks


Yeah welcome to mums house, I've no idea how she does it but she always ends up making the house 10 degrees lower than outside. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Just come to Essex for a week, I'm sure you'll end up with loads. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah welcome to mums house, I've no idea how she does it but she always ends up making the house 10 degrees lower than outside. :lol2:


Are you offering me crabs? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Are you offering me crabs? :lol2:
> 
> image


:lol2: Yeah I think I am.


----------



## Dr3d

theres an offer you cant refuse !!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam

Dr3d said:


> theres an offer you cant refuse !!! :mf_dribble:


LOL! :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Yeah I think I am.


ooooh errrr :lol:



Dr3d said:


> theres an offer you cant refuse !!! :mf_dribble:


I know :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Moving swiftly on. :whistling2: 

I have curry cooking, it smells well nice. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Bagger293

I also have a curry cooking =] =] =]


----------



## angelgirls29

I have..... a jacket potato


----------



## Bagger293

Jacket potato is a well tasty meal! =] =]


----------



## spinnin_tom

angelgirls29 said:


> I have..... a jacket potato


BORING!!
unless it has baked beans :L


----------



## Dr3d

vivalabam said:


> Moving swiftly on. :whistling2:
> 
> I have curry cooking, it smells well nice. :mf_dribble:


I had a real nice curry today aswell potato aloo and chicken Phaal


----------



## vivalabam

Dr3d said:


> I had a real nice curry today aswell potato aloo and chicken Phaal


Sounds fancy. :lol2: 

Everyone seems to be having curry tonight. :flrt:


----------



## angelgirls29

Bagger293 said:


> Jacket potato is a well tasty meal! =] =]


Tasty but not big enough - I'm still starving :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> BORING!!
> unless it has baked beans :L


Lots of butter, cheese and beans!!!



vivalabam said:


> Everyone seems to be having curry tonight. :flrt:


I wonder what time the Indian closes.... :hmm:


----------



## vivalabam

angelgirls29 said:


> I wonder what time the Indian closes.... :hmm:


Haha do it, you know you want to! 

Me: I feed my frogs on crickets and locusts
Pet shop man: This frog won't waste his time on that, he will only eat rat babies"
Me: Yeah I'll give that one a miss

Gave froggles a extra large locust and he was on it before it hit the floor. So much for not being interested!


----------



## Biggys

Just been brought 2 more toads and a load of baby frogs XD


----------



## Bagger293

My curry was immense =]

And I managed not to eat until I couldn't move this time too =] =]


----------



## snowgoose

Well we have decided to put the website back on the old server for now until we sort everything on the new one.

We will keep it as it is until the next order closes 

still waiting for the supplier to update the pricelist though :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Not very well


----------



## selina20

Colosseum said:


> Not very well


You been working too much?


----------



## Colosseum

keep being sick front and back.


----------



## selina20

Colosseum said:


> keep being sick front and back.


Ouchy. Iv had a cough for a week now but other than that im fine. Hope ya feel better soon.


----------



## Colosseum

Thank you


----------



## vivalabam

*yawn* I should go to bed, it will be cold though.


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> *yawn* I should go to bed, it will be cold though.


I love a cold bed!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> I love a cold bed!


It's the worst thing ever! 

II havew to stay up and make sure I'm not cooking my frogs now anyway. I swapped the heat mat over, the last one didn't seem to be giving off much heat.


----------



## Jonb1982

Well have fun, I'm going to go get in my cold bed lol

Night


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Well have fun, I'm going to go get in my cold bed lol
> 
> Night


:lol2: Enjoy, night night.


----------



## Jonb1982

I'm back lol, the mrs isn't very well so no sleep for me yet!


----------



## Colosseum

Off work ill


----------



## angelgirls29

Colosseum said:


> Off work ill


Woo!
Got anything planned?

EDIT: Doh!!! Didn't see the ill...


----------



## garlicpickle

Colosseum said:


> Off work ill


enjoy the rest, hope it's nothing too nasty! there's a bad throat virus doing the round at the moment.


----------



## snowgoose

Well today I woke up, did the usually daily invert checks and one of the mantises has snuffed it 

the _Phasmomantis sumichrasti_ is no longer.http://www.futtertiere24.de/xtcomme...o/p1912_Phasmomantis-sumichrastri--small.html


----------



## Amber

Oh no! RIP mantis.


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> Well today I woke up, did the usually daily invert checks and one of the mantises has snuffed it
> 
> the _Phasmomantis sumichrasti_ is no longer.http://www.futtertiere24.de/xtcomme...o/p1912_Phasmomantis-sumichrastri--small.html


Sorry to hear that hun. Sadly mantids are quite fickle compared to Ts.

The desert hairy arrived today and im quite shocked to say omg shes cute lol


----------



## snowgoose

Amber said:


> Oh no! RIP mantis.


Yeah, t'is sad 



selina20 said:


> Sorry to hear that hun. Sadly mantids are quite fickle compared to Ts.
> 
> The desert hairy arrived today and im quite shocked to say omg shes cute lol


Yeah, it was the smallest of the species I had, must have only been about 1cm long :devil:

If I knew she was gonna died I could have added another to my order, but the bugger didn't tell me :lol:

Haha, scorps are great


----------



## Colosseum

I hope the Desert Hairy makes up for Marks Rat snake :2thumb:

I have just missed a delivery from the Postie I swear he didn't bang the door but then my ears are all blocked bloody ill. Got to venture out to get the bad tempered ones in a min.


----------



## snowgoose

Colosseum said:


> I hope the Desert Hairy makes up for Marks Rat snake :2thumb:
> 
> I have just missed a delivery from the Postie I swear he didn't bang the door but then my ears are all blocked bloody ill. Got to venture out to get the bad tempered ones in a min.


haha, Mine just leave my parcels at the PO for me to collect them cos they can't be bothered bringing the van down:devil:

What are you expecting? Anything nice?


----------



## angelgirls29

I just got 2 cuuuuute snails :flrt:
The postman was an hour late though (but I guess it's good they actually deliver :lol2: )


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Well today I woke up, did the usually daily invert checks and one of the mantises has snuffed it
> 
> the _Phasmomantis sumichrasti_ is no longer.


That's a shame, sorry to hear that.  

I'm in the process of catching flies to fatten up my orchid, I'm introducing them today, I'm petrified, he is a tiny dot and she is a monster...


----------



## Colosseum

snowgoose said:


> haha, Mine just leave my parcels at the PO for me to collect them cos they can't be bothered bringing the van down:devil:
> 
> What are you expecting? Anything nice?



Yeah a few Ptrenochilus Sp's


----------



## Colosseum

Just picked them up they are very nice just settling into there enclosures.


Kerry how was the drive back home?


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Just picked them up they are very nice just settling into there enclosures.
> 
> 
> Kerry how was the drive back home?


Yeah was ok, I was asleep for most of it.  

Male orchid is on top, now he has got to find the hole, I feel I should give him a map...


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Yeah was ok, I was asleep for most of it.
> 
> *Male orchid is on top, now he has got to find the hole, I feel I should give him a map...*




Is he giving her one yet i am getting a semi on


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Is he giving her one yet i am getting a semi on


LMAO! Well no, I don't think they will for a while yet. :lol2:

Wish him luck... He's going to need it. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Afternoon


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening!


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Afternoon


Hello. :welcome: Ignore the wlecome, I just wanted to wave. 

My orchids are going at it! Yey. :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

Woo orchid porn! I thought you had given up after the last breeding incident!?


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening!


Hello dude :no1:



vivalabam said:


> Hello. :welcome: Ignore the wlecome, I just wanted to wave.
> 
> My orchids are going at it! Yey. :flrt:


N'awww a wave...I feel special now :blush:

Wooop, Orchids are my favorite mantids :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

by the way Kerry.. both of my chinese mantis' died 
completely random, had plenty of food.. dead


----------



## snowgoose

Hi Peeps 

how is everyone?

Should have some more stock on the website at the end of the week 

Possibly some crabs too depending on the reply from CEFAS


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> by the way Kerry.. both of my chinese mantis' died
> completely random, had plenty of food.. dead


That's rubbish mate but they are fragile at early instar!

I'll defo send u some of my congo's now if they breed successfully!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> That's rubbish mate but they are fragile at early instar!
> 
> I'll defo send u some of my congo's now if they breed successfully!


:victory: thanks pal 

on the + side, the person said they'll send me a larger one, for gratis


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Woo orchid porn! I thought you had given up after the last breeding incident!?


Just with ghosts, there must be something with us and ghosts, can never breed them. Now with these orchids, first attempt, no issues at all, straight on and straight in.



Biggys said:


> Hello dude :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> N'awww a wave...I feel special now :blush:
> 
> Wooop, Orchids are my favorite mantids :2thumb:


They are awesome, I really want some nymphs, hopefully we'll get a nice lot of ooths.  



spinnin_tom said:


> by the way Kerry.. both of my chinese mantis' died
> completely random, had plenty of food.. dead


Oh really, that's a shame.  They are really delicate though, it was no doubt not your fault. It's why I've never got any. 



snowgoose said:


> Hi Peeps
> 
> how is everyone?
> 
> Should have some more stock on the website at the end of the week
> 
> Possibly some crabs too depending on the reply from CEFAS


Hello, I see you turned down my offer of crabs? :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Just with ghosts, there must be something with us and ghosts, can never breed them. Now with these orchids, first attempt, no issues at all, straight on and straight in.
> 
> 
> 
> They are awesome, I really want some nymphs, hopefully we'll get a nice lot of ooths.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really, that's a shame.  They are really delicate though, it was no doubt not your fault. It's why I've never got any.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I see you turned down my offer of crabs? :whistling2:


Yeah sorry Kerry, even though your offer of crabs was very kind of you, they sadly aren't the right species :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Just with ghosts, there must be something with us and ghosts, can never breed them. Now with these orchids, first attempt, no issues at all, straight on and straight in.
> 
> 
> 
> They are awesome, I really want some nymphs, hopefully we'll get a nice lot of ooths.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really, that's a shame.  They are really delicate though, it was no doubt not your fault. It's why I've never got any.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I see you turned down my offer of crabs? :whistling2:


not joking here, but you've got crabs kerry?
pictures please..
no, not those crabs :whip:


----------



## Colosseum

I have


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> I have
> 
> [URL=http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/4293/18957010150099989256127.jpg]image[/URL]


aww neat
what species is it?
i was looking into red claw crabs, if i decide to shut down my south american tropical community


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Yeah sorry Kerry, even though your offer of crabs was very kind of you, they sadly aren't the right species :lol:


*sigh*  I never get any takers, no idea why... :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> not joking here, but you've got crabs kerry?
> pictures please..
> no, not those crabs :whip:


Haha no I don't have crabs, the STI or the invert/animal... What are they classed as?


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> *sigh*  I never get any takers, no idea why... :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha no I don't have crabs, the STI or the invert/animal... What are they classed as?


ha they are inverts


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> ha they are inverts


I thought they were, but then I questioned myself. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

they are inverts


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> they are inverts


beet ya' to it goose


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> beet ya' to it goose


yeah, I know, I'm not worried though


----------



## vivalabam

I'm well hungry, I had chicken and veg for dinner, after eating roast dinners with extra roast potatos and half a chocolate cake for 3 days, going back to skanky meat and veg just isn't the same.


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> aww neat
> what species is it?
> i was looking into red claw crabs, if i decide to shut down my south american tropical community


Cardisoma armatum


----------



## Dayle

i had roast duck and pineapple for dinner om nom nom ;D


----------



## vivalabam

Morning all, what's everyone's plans for the day? 

I'm walking the hour into town, to meet a friend, then I have to walk home... Yey.


----------



## angelgirls29

vivalabam said:


> Morning all, what's everyone's plans for the day?
> 
> I'm walking the hour into town, to meet a friend, then I have to walk home... Yey.



My mum used to make me walk home, it seemed t take forever.

I'm writing a shopping list and then going to get my camera out to see if I can change the..... um..... thing that makes better pictures :no1:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Morning all, what's everyone's plans for the day?
> 
> I'm walking the hour into town, to meet a friend, then I have to walk home... Yey.


Woop, sounds exciting 



angelgirls29 said:


> My mum used to make me walk home, it seemed t take forever.
> 
> I'm writing a shopping list and then going to get my camera out to see if I can change the..... um..... thing that makes better pictures :no1:


Damn you win with your high level of tech talk :Na_Na_Na_Na:

As for me, not a lot, just sort out a few things website related, Just got to wait for the nameservers to change now ( which can take days )


----------



## mcluskyisms

I'm off to get some new strings post a tarantula, just to top off that magical excitement I'm going food shopping too Yay!!!


----------



## vivalabam

angelgirls29 said:


> My mum used to make me walk home, it seemed t take forever.
> 
> I'm writing a shopping list and then going to get my camera out to see if I can change the..... um..... thing that makes better pictures :no1:


I used to walk that far every day, my college was in town, that was some serious effort.  LOL! Awesome, I wish i had a decent camera, all I have is my phone.  



snowgoose said:


> Woop, sounds exciting
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you win with your high level of tech talk :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> As for me, not a lot, just sort out a few things website related, Just got to wait for the nameservers to change now ( which can take days )


Haha you're always doing stuff website related, I'd have got bored by now and done something else. :blush:


----------



## angelgirls29

snowgoose said:


> Damn you win with your high level of tech talk :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:



vivalabam said:


> I used to walk that far every day, my college was in town, that was some serious effort.  LOL! Awesome, I wish i had a decent camera, all I have is my phone.


I used to get the bus :blush:
I wish I had an easier camera!


----------



## vivalabam

angelgirls29 said:


> I used to get the bus :blush:
> I wish I had an easier camera!


I don't agree with busses, why pay £2.50 when I have 2 perfectly good legs. :lol2:


----------



## angelgirls29

vivalabam said:


> I don't agree with busses, why pay £2.50 when I have 2 perfectly good legs. :lol2:


I'm lazy :lol2:


----------



## Phasmid_Phriend

This afternoon I shall be mostly mowing the lawn and doing a few other household chores with a spring in my step and a good tune or three pumping away merrily in my ears.
Schweet! :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I used to walk that far every day, my college was in town, that was some serious effort.  LOL! Awesome, I wish i had a decent camera, all I have is my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha you're always doing stuff website related, I'd have got bored by now and done something else. :blush:


I am indeed, but it needs to be done, 

I need to fill in an application form for me to be able to import crabs, but my bloody printer is broken


----------



## vivalabam

angelgirls29 said:


> I'm lazy :lol2:


Nothing wrong with that. :lol2:



Phasmid_Phriend said:


> This afternoon I shall be mostly mowing the lawn and doing a few other household chores with a spring in my step and a good tune or three pumping away merrily in my ears.
> Schweet! :2thumb:


Morning. :no1: Haha sounds fun, if that was me I'd be putting it off. :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> I am indeed, but it needs to be done,
> 
> I need to fill in an application form for me to be able to import crabs, but my bloody printer is broken


An application form? that sounds like a lot of effort for some crabs. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

: victory: morning all.

excited already, going to the invicta arachnid club barbeque later..
gonna get me a few G. pulcripes spiderlings, maybe some other stuff


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Nothing wrong with that. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning. :no1: Haha sounds fun, if that was me I'd be putting it off. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> An application form? that sounds like a lot of effort for some crabs. :lol2:


yes an application form :lol2:



> Application to become an aquaculture
> production business (APB) to import live fish
> and shellfish into England and Wales


Scotland has the same one, so it covers pretty much the whole of the UK, it's free but just a pain :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> : victory: morning all.
> 
> excited already, going to the invicta arachnid club barbeque later..
> gonna get me a few G. pulcripes spiderlings, maybe some other stuff


Sounds exciting, post some pics when you get back. :no1:


snowgoose said:


> yes an application form :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Scotland has the same one, so it covers pretty much the whole of the UK, it's free but just a pain :lol:


:lol2: Hope the crabs are worth it! Although I do like crabs, seems a bit too much effort for me though, water, no water, shells... I like to just stick it in a tank. :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Sounds exciting, post some pics when you get back.


 
will do 

my collection is growing too fast now


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Sounds exciting, post some pics when you get back. :no1:
> 
> 
> :lol2: Hope the crabs are worth it! Although I do like crabs, seems a bit too much effort for me though, water, no water, shells... I like to just stick it in a tank. :blush:


Nah, it's not much effort, just fill in the form, which allows multiple imports over a given time.

I'm just thinking it's another option for my customers, should any of them be wanting to buy crabs


----------



## angelgirls29

Like me :flrt:
I've always wanted (pet) crabs...


----------



## Dee_Williams

can i put my name down for a couple of baby orchids if it is successful please viva???

well today i have chopped down 2 large wheelbarrows of docks, moved cows, taken my daughter to playscheme, done a little bit of shopping, picked up very expensive bale wrap, been treated to an ominous silence at my parents house, done 3 loads of washing in my shiney new washing machine, bottled chutney and chucked all the recycling on the bac kof the pick up. phew.


----------



## angelgirls29

Dee_Williams said:


> can i put my name down for a couple of baby orchids if it is successful please viva???
> 
> well today i have chopped down 2 large wheelbarrows of docks, moved cows, taken my daughter to playscheme, done a little bit of shopping, picked up very expensive bale wrap, been treated to an ominous silence at my parents house, done 3 loads of washing in my shiney new washing machine, bottled chutney and chucked all the recycling on the bac kof the pick up. phew.


That's where all the kids are!!!! I usually see all the kids running around but I've only seen a few. (Sunday's conversation - Girl: Hello, do you like spiders?/ Me: Yes, why/ Girl: I once had a spider in the bath when I was about 3 and I laughed at it / Me: Good)


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> will do
> 
> my collection is growing too fast now


Haha awesome, mines been a bit slower recently, my frog collection seems to be growing though. :blush:



snowgoose said:


> Nah, it's not much effort, just fill in the form, which allows multiple imports over a given time.
> 
> I'm just thinking it's another option for my customers, should any of them be wanting to buy crabs


Ah right, well it's not so bad then, I thought you had to do that every import.  



Dee_Williams said:


> can i put my name down for a couple of baby orchids if it is successful please viva???
> 
> well today i have chopped down 2 large wheelbarrows of docks, moved cows, taken my daughter to playscheme, done a little bit of shopping, picked up very expensive bale wrap, been treated to an ominous silence at my parents house, done 3 loads of washing in my shiney new washing machine, bottled chutney and chucked all the recycling on the bac kof the pick up. phew.


Yeah no problem. ^_^ Hopefully she'll lay some ooths soon, he has done the deed but hasn't moved yet, I'm not sure if he's too scared or too lazy. :lol2:

I'm back from town, I brought a nice new top on sale, was £16 down to £8. :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, well it's not so bad then, I thought you had to do that every import.


no, it will probably only be an occasional thing not like the regular imports


----------



## spinnin_tom

my 2 S. nobilis egg sacs burst today..
got lots of little widows tearing about 
let miss widow go though, i needed a tub and decided she is a native so can go back


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> no, it will probably only be an occasional thing not like the regular imports


Ah right, I've never really seen crabs for sale, only at shows. 

That reminds me Kempton in a couple of weeks. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

Helllllloooooooooo


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, I've never really seen crabs for sale, only at shows.
> 
> That reminds me Kempton in a couple of weeks. :mf_dribble:


Yeah, but I think that's part of the problem, people can't be bothered filling out the forms when they can just sell other inverts quite happily anyway.



Biggys said:


> Helllllloooooooooo


Hi Ty :welcome:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Hi Ty :welcome:


Hello jake, how are you dude


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Hello jake, how are you dude


not bad thanks, I've had one moult, website is currently being moved to the new faster host and I've found out how to import crabs 

Hows yourself?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> not bad thanks, I've had one moult, website is currently being moved to the new faster host and *I've found out how to import crabs *
> 
> Hows yourself?


Direct from Essex ? :whistling2:


And Congrats on the moult dude 

I'm great thanks, just finished the huge Assasain bug tank, got all the slabs of bark in, the temps are sitting perfectly, :no1:

Anything new in your collection ?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Yeah, but I think that's part of the problem, people can't be bothered filling out the forms when they can just sell other inverts quite happily anyway.


Yeah that's probably it, you'll have a lot of business for crabs then. :whistling2:

I ordered some big black crickets for my frogs, wow they cherp loads! They haven't shut up, I think they might have to go in the shed...


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Helllllloooooooooo


Hello! :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hello! :flrt:


Heya Kerry 

How are you :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Direct from Essex ? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> And Congrats on the moult dude
> 
> I'm great thanks, just finished the huge Assasain bug tank, got all the slabs of bark in, the temps are sitting perfectly, :no1:
> 
> Anything new in your collection ?


nope, German crabs 

nah, nothing new in my collection, taking it easy for a while


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> nope, German crabs
> 
> nah, nothing new in my collection, taking it easy for a while


How exotic :Na_Na_Na_Na:

And fair enough dude ,

I got given a Grey phase chile rose the other day, picking up my assasains on satuday, and seeing if they have any genics, and maybe some GALS 

and I'm converting my room into a Invert room over the summer :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> How exotic :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> And fair enough dude ,
> 
> I got given a Grey phase chile rose the other day, picking up my assasains on satuday, and seeing if they have any genics, and maybe some GALS
> 
> and I'm converting my room into a Invert room over the summer :flrt:


sounds good dude, what kind of assassins?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> sounds good dude, what kind of assassins?


Platimeris spp. MOMBO, Orange spot I think 

So anyone want a picture of their Tank ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Heya Kerry
> 
> How are you :2thumb:


Absolutely shattered, I've barely stopped all day. I still have the gym to go to yet. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Platimeris spp. MOMBO, Orange spot I think
> 
> So anyone want a picture of their Tank ?


YES, YES, YES

why ask? it should be common knowledge to post pictures lol


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Absolutely shattered, I've barely stopped all day. I still have the gym to go to yet. :blush:


 
Awwww :lol2:


Kerry at the gym :flrt:

:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> YES, YES, YES
> 
> why ask? it should be common knowledge to post pictures lol


Just thought I should tease for a bit 










Right half done. I will run up stairs and get ones of the finished thing


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awwww :lol2:
> 
> 
> Kerry at the gym :flrt:
> 
> :whistling2:


I know, I need to shed some of this fat. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I know, I need to shed some of this fat. :lol2:


Haha, I think someone likes you just the way you are


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Haha, I think someone likes you just the way you are


:lol2: If only I did, would save a lot of money.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I know, I need to shed some of this fat. :lol2:


You don't :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> You don't :lol2:


Lies. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Lies. :whistling2:


Not lies at all 

And there is the finished tank 










And a toad for your troubles










:lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Not lies at all
> 
> And there is the finished tank
> 
> image
> 
> And a toad for your troubles
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:


Looks good dude, but don't think the toad will like it much with the assassins :lol2:


And awww, is this gonna be a RFUK romance? lol


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Looks good dude, but don't think the toad will like it much with the assassins :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:

The toad is in another tub 




snowgoose said:


> And awww, is this gonna be a RFUK romance? lol


No :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> The toad is in another tub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No :blush:


Baha, someone telling porkies?


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Baha, someone telling porkies?
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA


No, not at all :lol2:

Just trying to work out how you got love from a compliment


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Not lies at all
> 
> And there is the finished tank
> 
> image
> 
> And a toad for your troubles
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:


That's an awesome looking tank. :flrt: My frogs are just in a plain tank, they seem to uproot everything. :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> And awww, is this gonna be a RFUK romance? lol


I'm pretty sure that's illegal? :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> No, not at all :lol2:
> 
> Just trying to work out how you got love from a compliment


I know how your mind works lol much the same way as mine lmao


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> That's an awesome looking tank. :flrt: My frogs are just in a plain tank, they seem to uproot everything. :lol2:


Thanks , that tank is for my assasains, I just keep my frogs and toads in plain tanks with moss 





vivalabam said:


> I'm pretty sure that's illegal? :whistling2:


I'm 16, so no :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I know how your mind works lol much the same way as mine lmao


Hahaha :lol2::lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I'm 16, so no :lol2:


Maybe just frowned upon then. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Maybe just frowned upon then. :lol2:


 Some might say that :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Maybe just frowned upon then. :lol2:




Cradle snatcher :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Cradle snatcher :lol2:


 Hey, I'm not that young :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Anyway I'm off to work now


Catch you lot later


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Hey, I'm not that young :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm off to work now
> 
> 
> Catch you lot later


You work?


----------



## snowgoose

Woop, just had an order without the site even being online,

Damn, am good 

you been to the gym yet Kerry?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Woop, just had an order without the site even being online,
> 
> Damn, am good
> 
> you been to the gym yet Kerry?


Haha that's impressive. :lol2:

I have indeed, I don't go for long. I'm waiting for an induction to learn how to use the weights. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Haha that's impressive. :lol2:
> 
> I have indeed, I don't go for long. I'm waiting for an induction to learn how to use the weights. :lol2:


Ah, you are going all muscles? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Ah, you are going all muscles? :lol2:


:lol2: No but I need to tone up, all of me is fine, except my stomach. :whip:

I do exercises at home, but I feel I need some weights shoved in there as well... I used my OHs when I was up north, they actually worked really well.


----------



## snowgoose

you could always buy your own :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> you could always buy your own :lol:


I am thinking about it, I hate trying to find a space in the gym, I normally end up next to some fat sweaty old man...


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I am thinking about it, I hate trying to find a space in the gym, I normally end up next to some fat sweaty old man...


Santa? lol


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Santa? lol


Quite possibly. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Quite possibly. :lol2:


Yes it is, he is just burning off last years xmas dinners before doing his rounds again


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> You work?


Yeah :lol2:

Satudays at a garage, 

then tuesdays, wednesday and thursday at a youthclub (volunteer)

then sundays gardening,

:no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom

came back from invicta arachnid barbecue.
i bought a caramel corn snake, born on the 4th july 
i also bought 5 hissing roaches, 2 obts and a G. pulcripes


----------



## spinnin_tom

decided to call miss snake liberty.. as in liberty belle, as in 4th of july


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Yes it is, he is just burning off last years xmas dinners before doing his rounds again


:lol2: He won't fit in the sleigh otherwise. :whistling2:



Biggys said:


> Yeah :lol2:
> 
> Satudays at a garage,
> 
> then tuesdays, wednesday and thursday at a youthclub (volunteer)
> 
> then sundays gardening,
> 
> :no1:


Wow that's impressive, I'm so lazy I do nothing, I feel bad now. :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> came back from invicta arachnid barbecue.
> i bought a caramel corn snake, born on the 4th july
> i also bought 5 hissing roaches, 2 obts and a G. pulcripes





spinnin_tom said:


> decided to call miss snake liberty.. as in liberty belle, as in 4th of july


Awesome, you got loads. Love the name as well, see you're better than me at naming. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: He won't fit in the sleigh otherwise. :whistling2:


Exactly and those reindeer won't be able to pull him along :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Exactly and those reindeer won't be able to pull him along :2thumb:


I'm not sure, they are quite big have you ever seen one? 

I might go insane with this cricket cherping... Would they be ok in the shed?


----------



## mcluskyisms

Jake.

Do you really listen to Wigfield???


----------



## snowgoose

lmao no, don't be silly, N-Dubz are much better 

Kerry, don't forget this is fat santa were talking about, not much can pull him :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> lmao no, don't be silly, N-Dubz are much better
> 
> Kerry, don't forget this is fat santa were talking about, not much can pull him :lol2:


I actually didn't mind n dubz when they first came out, their 1st song got me hooked, they have gone a bit pants now like... 

Well true... He might need a few elephants, maybe he should work on that? He can make reindeer fly, surely he can do elephants? 

Although they may not do too well in the cold weather, will cost a lot to heat them, he'd need a big heat mat...


----------



## mcluskyisms




----------



## spinnin_tom

liberty <3


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> liberty <3


I don't get snakes, they are long things with fangs that you have to feed smelly dead rats to... Pass. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I don't get snakes, they are long things with fangs that you have to feed smelly dead rats to... Pass. :whistling2:


no fangs.. i don't think lol 

and they are purrdy. 
snakes fascinate me... like inverts, they are different


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I actually didn't mind n dubz when they first came out, their 1st song got me hooked, they have gone a bit pants now like...
> 
> Well true... He might need a few elephants, maybe he should work on that? He can make reindeer fly, surely he can do elephants?
> 
> Although they may not do too well in the cold weather, will cost a lot to heat them, he'd need a big heat mat...


good god what planet do you live on? Elephants can't fly lol they are too heavy :lol:



mcluskyisms said:


>


Actually nothing like I was expecting, sounds alot like this though;


----------



## mcluskyisms

snowgoose said:


> Actually nothing like I was expecting, sounds alot like this though;


Melvins win man.


----------



## snowgoose

nah, just sounds like they ripped SoM off :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

snowgoose said:


> nah, just sounds like they ripped SoM off :lol2:


Nah (the) Melvins have being going since 1983, everyone else ripped them off....

Haha


----------



## snowgoose

yeah, but looking at the song, "black santa" was released on "the bootlicker" album in 1999.

"marian" was on Sisters of Mercy's album "First and last and always" which was released in 1985 

not that I'm trying to doubt you or anything :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> no fangs.. i don't think lol
> 
> and they are purrdy.
> snakes fascinate me... like inverts, they are different


I thought all snakes had fangs? 



snowgoose said:


> good god what planet do you live on? Elephants can't fly lol they are too heavy :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually nothing like I was expecting, sounds alot like this though;


Oh but reindeer you can believe?! So we draw the line at certain weights then, ok how baout a moose, or are they too big? :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

spinnin_tom said:


> came back from invicta arachnid barbecue.
> i bought a caramel corn snake, born on the 4th july
> i also bought 5 hissing roaches, 2 obts and a G. pulcripes


you barbequed spiders?


----------



## Dee_Williams

good grief. i go away for a couple of hours and come back to overweight santas, barbequed spiders and declarations of love ( ok not declarations of love :lol2


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> you barbequed spiders?


yeah, tastes like chicken (how cliche)

lol, there were lots of spiders there, including a beautiful king baboon


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I thought all snakes had fangs?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but reindeer you can believe?! So we draw the line at certain weights then, ok how baout a moose, or are they too big? :lol2:


:lol2:

No moose could work, and should be able to pull more weight that reindeer :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> :lol2:
> 
> No moose could work, and should be able to pull more weight that reindeer :lol:


what about whipped cream..
oh, not that type of moose :L


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> good grief. i go away for a couple of hours and come back to overweight santas, barbequed spiders and declarations of love ( ok not declarations of love :lol2


It's been a busy night! :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> :lol2:
> 
> No moose could work, and should be able to pull more weight that reindeer :lol:


I was thinking giraffe, but the longs necks might be a bit noticable from space?


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> It's been a busy night! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking giraffe, but the longs necks might be a bit noticable from space?


also the possibility of snapped necks in the reigns to the sleigh are around the necks.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Watch The House on Haunted Hill Online | Free Movies | blinkbox


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I was thinking giraffe, but the longs necks might be a bit noticable from space?


santa doesn't fly around in space kerry, he's not an astronaut.. they cancelled the shuttle programme remember?

he flies really low, and supersonic so radar can't track him


----------



## Dee_Williams

yeah kerry. get it right. :lol2:

that's you told.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> also the possibility of snapped necks in the reigns to the sleigh are around the necks.


True, they would be very hard to control... I'm guessing hippos are out of the question based on weight?


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> santa doesn't fly around in space kerry, he's not an astronaut.. they cancelled the shuttle programme remember?
> 
> he flies really low, and supersonic so radar can't track him


No but aliens will... Duh. 

If they see what we're up to, delivering presents, getting mince pies by going down a chimney, flying mooses, they will want a peice of the action, we'll be over run before you know it and we'll have to move by the sea. 



Dee_Williams said:


> yeah kerry. get it right. :lol2:
> 
> that's you told.


And they say they don't teach anything in schools these days!


----------



## snowgoose

yeah they are too heavy also so are rhinos before you suggest it :lol2:

but his is kind of a crisis and needs to be sorted soon.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> yeah they are too heavy also so are rhinos before you suggest it :lol2:
> 
> but his is kind of a crisis and needs to be sorted soon.


Damn.  Those were going to be my next choice... 

Have we ruled out sea creatures? I mean santa is a magical man, maybe he could make like a water bubble round their face? I mean after all dolphins and wales do breath air?


----------



## snowgoose

ah, they are also streamlined so should have a greater top speed.

now, whales would be too big, but maybe porpoise's would do...


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> ah, they are also streamlined so should have a greater top speed.
> 
> now, whales would be too big, but maybe porpoise's would do...


Yeah and a few sea turtles? I mean Jack Sparrow rode them to land? They must be pretty sturdy... 

Any who, too much to think of I need to go to bed and ponder... 

Night night. :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

lmao, night night, hopefully you will have more ideas in the morn


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> lmao, night night, hopefully you will have more ideas in the morn


I wouldn't count on it, I'll be snoring as soon as my head hits the pillow, lazy cow. :lol2:

I know, cows! We haven't even ventured into farm animals yet?! Oh god, so much to get through, so little time to do it... 

Right, I am going now. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Come on,

We need more santa sleigh pulling animals people, this is getting serious now.

on another note, website is back online and a hell of a lot faster


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Come on,
> 
> We need more santa sleigh pulling animals people, this is getting serious now.
> 
> on another note, website is back online and a hell of a lot faster


Crickets? I wouldn't mind handing mine over, cherpy little things. :whip: We'd need a lot of them obviously, but they have wings? More than what reindeer have, so there will be an added advantage?


----------



## Dee_Williams

what about loads of locsuts? they are bigger.


----------



## snowgoose

you mean, like all tied to the sleigh individually or in a big group in a net kind of idea?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> you mean, like all tied to the sleigh individually or in a big group in a net kind of idea?


I'm not sure, we'd have to see which one works better, I feel if they are all in a net they would be bumping into each other and stuff, no real room to move?


----------



## snowgoose

yeah true point, but also tying each one up could be a hell of a lot of string, and could potentially weigh quite a bit


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> yeah true point, but also tying each one up could be a hell of a lot of string, and could potentially weigh quite a bit


Could use cotton? I'm sure each cricket could easily still move with that attached? Or could use fishing line, that's practically weightless...


----------



## spinnin_tom

anybody know the going rate for an adult female chile rose (G. rosea) ?
there's one in the local shop, £20.. 
i want to rescue her, she's got a bowl of bug gel, and the substrate is chipsi bark


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> anybody know the going rate for an adult female chile rose (G. rosea) ?
> there's one in the local shop, £20..
> i want to rescue her, she's got a bowl of bug gel, and the substrate is chipsi bark


depends where you shop lol,

Mine are priced at about £9 odd each


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> depends where you shop lol,
> 
> Mine are priced at about £9 odd each


for adults?


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> for adults?


yup


----------



## Jonb1982

Yeah! and even wi posted thats cheaper than the shop!

Get them knocked down Tom!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> yup


dayum, when i remember to save some money (oph wait, my phone contracts up in 17 days.. 50 quid from envirofone here i come) so i might have to buy one :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> anybody know the going rate for an adult female chile rose (G. rosea) ?
> there's one in the local shop, £20..
> i want to rescue her, she's got a bowl of bug gel, and the substrate is chipsi bark


Don't buy her only for a rescue, as soon as you buy her they will get another one in and treat it the same way. 

Take in some articles and some care sheets and try and inform them of the right way to care for her. This would be better long term.


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Don't buy her only for a rescue, as soon as you buy her they will get another one in and treat it the same way.
> 
> Take in some articles and some care sheets and try and inform them of the right way to care for her. This would be better long term.


tell ya' what bam..
that's an amazing idea 
thanks for that, i'll call the guy tomorrow, didn't think like that, me being dense


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> tell ya' what bam..
> that's an amazing idea
> thanks for that, i'll call the guy tomorrow, didn't think like that, me being dense


It's not your fault, we all get worried when we see an invert not being kept correctly. : victory:


----------



## snowgoose

Wow,










Thinking I might have to get myself one :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Wow,
> 
> image
> 
> Thinking I might have to get myself one :lol:


That's an impressive mantis. :flrt:

I've got the dog walked, I'm off to the gym soon, I'm going to a class called legs bums and tums. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> That's an impressive mantis. :flrt:
> 
> I've got the dog walked, I'm off to the gym soon, I'm going to a class called legs bums and tums. :lol2:


that sounds, erm..... interesting? :lol2:


----------



## GRB

spinnin_tom said:


> tell ya' what bam..
> that's an amazing idea
> thanks for that, i'll call the guy tomorrow, didn't think like that, me being dense


Be prepared for them to tell you to "scram"...that seems to be the standard response in most shops.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> that sounds, erm..... interesting? :lol2:


I hope so, it's an hour long. :lol2:



GRB said:


> Be prepared for them to tell you to "scram"...that seems to be the standard response in most shops.


Yeah this is most likely, but at least he would have done something, made himself feel better at least. 

Not much point in buying it, they will have another one within the month, unless he has enough space and room for a load of Chilli Roses. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

I caught my Damon Diadema moulting last night :no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I caught my Damon Diadema moulting last night :no1:


 
noice one ty
pictures?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> noice one ty
> pictures?


Just loading now


----------



## vivalabam

What's everyone up to tonight? I just fed my spiders, 2 are in serious need of rehoming, they can't stretch their legs. :lol2:

One has had her first meal after the moult so she'll be good to move in a few days, the other is a couple of days behind.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> What's everyone up to tonight? I just fed my spiders, 2 are in serious need of rehoming, they can't stretch their legs. :lol2:
> 
> One has had her first meal after the moult so she'll be good to move in a few days, the other is a couple of days behind.


Not alot really, just got back from work, had a few games of pool with some mates, now just chilling 

Awww bless em :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> What's everyone up to tonight? I just fed my spiders, 2 are in serious need of rehoming, they can't stretch their legs. :lol2:
> 
> One has had her first meal after the moult so she'll be good to move in a few days, the other is a couple of days behind.


not a lot, just chilling tonight 

How was legs, bums and tums then?


----------



## Biggys

Fresh and shiny :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

yeah, fresh, shiny and sooooo god damn FUGLY lol


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Not alot really, just got back from work, had a few games of pool with some mates, now just chilling
> 
> Awww bless em :lol2:


Sounds fun, I'm going to cabbage on the sofa soon and watch Jeremy Kyle. :lol2: Exciting life I lead. 



snowgoose said:


> not a lot, just chilling tonight
> 
> How was legs, bums and tums then?


Yeah it was really good, I'm in pain afterwards though. I keep woddling about. :lol2: I think next time, lower weights. :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> Fresh and shiny :flrt:


Isn't that... Different? They look so awesome, but are creepy at the same time. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Sounds fun, I'm going to cabbage on the sofa soon and watch Jeremy Kyle. :lol2: Exciting life I lead.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it was really good, I'm in pain afterwards though. I keep woddling about. :lol2: I think next time, lower weights. :blush:


sounds fun :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> yeah, fresh, shiny and sooooo god damn FUGLY lol


:devil:



vivalabam said:


> Sounds fun, I'm going to cabbage on the sofa soon and watch Jeremy Kyle. :lol2: Exciting life I lead.


Hahaahaha, I can't stand Jeremy Kyle :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> sounds fun :lol2:


I keep thinking, is it worth it? Instead of sitting in pain I could be nomming on a nice big chunk of chocolate cake. :mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Hahaahaha, I can't stand Jeremy Kyle :lol2:


My mum loves it, she ends up having like over 90 episodes on record. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Isn't that... Different? They look so awesome, but are creepy at the same time. :lol2:


It's only me that thinks they are cute then :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> What's everyone up to tonight? I just fed my spiders, 2 are in serious need of rehoming, they can't stretch their legs. :lol2:
> 
> One has had her first meal after the moult so she'll be good to move in a few days, the other is a couple of days behind.


done f a today
rehoming as in need to go?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> Fresh and shiny :flrt:


belisimo


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> It's only me that thinks they are cute then :blush:


Yeah... Quite possibly. :whistling2:



spinnin_tom said:


> done f a today
> rehoming as in need to go?


No! They are my babies! Rehoming as in they are too big for their cricket tubs. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Yeah... Quite possibly. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> i like them
> 
> 
> No! They are my babies! Rehoming as in they are too big for their cricket tubs. :lol2:
> ah dang it.


 
answers in red {


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> answers in red {


Haha better luck next time! I'd never sell any of my collection, I love them all. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> belisimo


Isn't that the butter made out of olives ? :lol2:


vivalabam said:


> Yeah... Quite possibly. :whistling2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Isn't that the butter made out of olives ? :lol2:
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


 
oh i must have meant bertoli :blush:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> oh i must have meant bertoli :blush:


Now I'm just confused :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Now I'm just confused :lol2:


 bellissimo- beautiful
bertoli- butter


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> bellissimo- beautiful
> bertoli- butter


Close enough....:lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle

spinnin_tom said:


> bellissimo- beautiful
> bertoli- butter


bertoli = horrible synthetic crap dyed yellow to try and unsuccessfully fool people into thinking it's butter :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Can anyone link me to any sites that have a good stock of beetles, please :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

in the UK or Germany? 

lol most of my sites are in germany


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> in the UK or Germany?
> 
> lol most of my sites are in germany


Either one really dude, I have some guy harassing me to find him beetles, I should just back hand him and carry on chilling :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> You know me to well :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dude, really appericate it :no1:


no worries dude, I have many a German site in my bookmarks lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> You know me to well :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dude, really appericate it :no1:


 
*appreciate 

FAIL lol


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> *appreciate
> 
> FAIL lol


I'm surprised you've not picked up on my spelling, I have no spell check on at the moment. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> no worries dude, I have many a German site in my bookmarks lol


He said it was a crap site....I'ma hit this guy soon :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> *appreciate
> 
> FAIL lol


*adds to hit list....*

:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> *adds to hit list....*
> 
> :whistling2:


 
i take it back
sorry
don't kill m....


----------



## snowgoose

tell him to use google translate and it won't be so crap as he might actually be able to understand it lol

what beetles is he after?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i take it back
> sorry
> don't kill m....


Ok 



snowgoose said:


> tell him to use google translate and it won't be so crap as he might actually be able to understand it lol
> 
> what beetles is he after?


It has a converter on it 

he doesn't know, he said

"something to fill a tub"


HELPFUL........:bash:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> HELPFUL........:bash:


*slaps ty's friend*


----------



## snowgoose

tell him to get some Pachnoda marginata, really easy to keep simple flower beetles


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> *slaps ty's friend*


Freind.....:whistling2:


More of an aquantance(sp) :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> tell him to get some Pachnoda marginata, really easy to keep simple flower beetles


Sweet I will do mate, thanks for your help fella :no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom

did i mention i got 5 hissing roaches yesterday?

i think they're a bit slow.. as in mentally retarded.
they just start hissing, for no reason at all.
they look nice though.. got 3 males, 2 females


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> did i mention i got 5 hissing roaches yesterday?
> 
> i think they're a bit slow.. as in mentally retarded.
> they just start hissing, for no reason at all.
> they look nice though.. got 3 males, 2 females


I wanted some of those, they are cute little things. :flrt: Although the OHs parents won't allow roaches. Ts, fine, frogs, fine, mantids, fine, roaches, oh I'm not sure about that...


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> They are awesome, I love those things, got bitten by one of the grubs though


inverts don't like you, do they mr tyler?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> My Idea is catching on


 
how say you?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> inverts don't like you, do they mr tyler?


No :lol2:

I get bitten by everything :blush:



spinnin_tom said:


> how say you?


Well I sent you a postal order and you are using it now  :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> No :lol2:
> 
> I get bitten by everything :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I sent you a postal order and you are using it now  :lol2:


oh right lol
i didn't realize you had to pay for it O:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> oh right lol
> i didn't realize you had to pay for it O:


Yeah, 2.50 I think :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> hey goose
> how much would an adult chile rose with postage be and do you take postal order :whistling2:
> cheers


PM sent


----------



## 8and6

this is not the sales section and no more touting business will be tolerated so please be aware of this in future :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> this is not the sales section and no more touting business will be tolerated so please be aware of this in future :2thumb:


 
sorry steve


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> sorry steve


I think he was talking to me dude :lol:

but yes, I will PM from now


----------



## snowgoose

So, moving on...

What's everyone upto?


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> So, moving on...
> 
> What's everyone upto?


 
the sky!!!
oh wait.. i thought you said what's up?

not bad, i've been talking to somebody about getting some inverts. good prices


----------



## snowgoose

Well good for you.

I'm currently watching the end of a film and then was going to watch the one after it, but it looks rubbish, so will have to find something else to watch 

Then it's up early tomorrow to wait for the postie for the latest import, check everything over and then chill out


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Well good for you.
> 
> I'm currently watching the end of a film and then was going to watch the one after it, but it looks rubbish, so will have to find something else to watch
> 
> Then it's up early tomorrow to wait for the postie for the latest import, check everything over and then chill out


 
lol i'm watching family guy


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> lol i'm watching family guy


nice 

I usually watch them on BBC3, but I have seen most of them and they tend to get boring after a couple of repeats lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> nice
> 
> I usually watch them on BBC3, but I have seen most of them and they tend to get boring after a couple of repeats lol


 
i recorded tonights ones so i'm watching them now


----------



## snowgoose

well hope you enjoy it lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> well hope you enjoy it lol


i am 
haven't seen the last one though :L
it's good


----------



## snowgoose

they are all good 

good god, it's dead in here tonight lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> they are all good
> 
> good god, it's dead in here tonight lol


 
lol i was thinking the same
normally there's at least Me, you, kerry and tyler
but now....


----------



## spinnin_tom

now it's just you 
see ya sir


----------



## kris74

I watched Josey Wales and housed 20 slings and drank most of a bottle of rum with me mate. 10 P.irminia and 10 L.para. Lots of little white feet poking out everywhere!


----------



## snowgoose

haha, sounds like a good night dude


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> they are all good
> 
> good god, it's dead in here tonight lol


It's because I wasn't here obviously. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> It's because I wasn't here obviously. :whistling2:


yeah, that must have been why


----------



## Dee_Williams

well i have walked up our lane to get the milk, a nice 3/4 mile stroll. let birds out, fed and watered. fed and watered child o and dog too. 

am just catching up on emails and then am off to feed inverts and prep a house for my new avic that is coming on tues. i also sorted out housing for cocokroaches yesterday, have 7 species coming on tues too. gulp. :gasp:


----------



## JustJack

I thought I might join in and say hello :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> well i have walked up our lane to get the milk, a nice 3/4 mile stroll. let birds out, fed and watered. fed and watered child o and dog too.
> 
> am just catching up on emails and then am off to feed inverts and prep a house for my new avic that is coming on tues. i also sorted out housing for cocokroaches yesterday, have 7 species coming on tues too. gulp. :gasp:


Busy day! I've just showered and I'm thinking of what to do next... I know I have some eastenders to watch, might be that.  



Trootle said:


> I thought I might join in and say hello :2thumb:


Hello! How are you?


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Busy day! I've just showered and I'm thinking of what to do next... I know I have some eastenders to watch, might be that.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! How are you?


Im very good thanks! Yourself?? :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> I thought I might join in and say hello :2thumb:


Hello  :welcome:



vivalabam said:


> Busy day! I've just showered and I'm thinking of what to do next... I know I have some eastenders to watch, might be that.


Think I'd rather be bitten from my H.mac rather than watch any eastenders :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> Hello  :welcome:
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'd rather be bitten from my H.mac rather than watch any eastenders :whistling2:


Hello :2thumb:

How are you??


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Im very good thanks! Yourself?? :2thumb:


Yeah not too bad, I'm feeling a bit peckish, might have to go make lunch soon. :mf_dribble:



snowgoose said:


> Think I'd rather be bitten from my H.mac rather than watch any eastenders :whistling2:


LOL! But it's really good... Well... Some parts are. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Yeah not too bad, I'm feeling a bit peckish, might have to go make lunch soon. :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! But it's really good... Well... Some parts are. :lol2:


I havn't even had breakfest yet! :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> Hello :2thumb:
> 
> How are you??


I'm not bad thanks 

Just had my latest import delivered so need to sort that out later 



vivalabam said:


> LOL! But it's really good... Well... Some parts are. :lol2:


LIES, all LIES :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> I havn't even had breakfest yet! :lol2:


Me neither, I usually skip it and go straight to lunch. :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> LIES, all LIES :lol2:


It's not! when you get into it, it can be quite jolly. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> I'm not bad thanks
> 
> Just had my latest import delivered so need to sort that out later


Sounds cool : victory:




vivalabam said:


> Me neither, I usually skip it and go straight to lunch. :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i'm just up


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm just up


:O

you're just lazy


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm just up


Afternoon Tom


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Afternoon Tom


good afternoon 
what's everybody doing today?
i need to go outside, i can't sit here all day


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm just up


Lazy! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> good afternoon
> what's everybody doing today?
> i need to go outside, i can't sit here all day


Im doing nothing! Just packing for tommorow!


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Lazy! :lol2:


i went to bed at 3..
i was whacked 
my hissing roaches woke me up today though


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> i went to bed at 3..
> i was whacked
> my hissing roaches woke me up today though


Im getting some tiger striped hisser's in a few weeks! :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Im getting some tiger striped hisser's in a few weeks! :2thumb:


nice mine are just regular brown ones lol 
they are stupid as hell though.
they scare each other and get shouty


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> nice mine are just regular brown ones lol
> they are stupid as hell though.
> they scare each other and get shouty


Hahah :lol2:

I will have all of this to look forward to!


----------



## spinnin_tom

speaking of roaches..
one just flew off under a cupboard
she came out on her own though lol


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> speaking of roaches..
> one just flew off under a cupboard
> she came out on her own though lol


What type of roach was that??

I love my dubias.. Thay are awesome!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> What type of roach was that??
> 
> I love my dubias.. Thay are awesome!


Gromphadorhina portentosa

dubias are for food.. you can't like them.
i like one of my surinams, now it's in with the hissers lol


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> Gromphadorhina portentosa
> 
> dubias are for food.. you can't like them.
> i like one of my surinams, now it's in with the hissers lol


Never knew they could fly 

And I got nothing to feed them to yet, so im liking them! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Never knew they could fly
> 
> And I got nothing to feed them to yet, so im liking them! :lol2:


haha it as more of a long hop
they don't have wings i think.

and that's okay for now, but you'll get attached to them 
on a side note.. 16 days 'til my contract is up and i can sell mah phone to envirofone then buy some stuff from goose


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> haha it as more of a long hop
> they don't have wings i think.
> 
> and that's okay for now, but you'll get attached to them
> on a side note.. 16 days 'til my contract is up and i can sell mah phone to envirofone then buy some stuff from goose


Sounds good.. What phone you got ATM??

Im trying to persuade my mum to let me get a T, then im getting hiissers, and maybe a ghost mantis in a few weeks..

Oh and maybe a scorpion! 

Im starting to like inverts ALOT now :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Sounds good.. What phone you got ATM??
> 
> nokia 5800
> 
> Im trying to persuade my mum to let me get a T, then im getting hiissers, and maybe a ghost mantis in a few weeks..
> 
> nooo don't fall for kerry's trap and buy a mantis
> 
> Oh and maybe a scorpion!
> yes, get a scorpion.
> Im starting to like inverts ALOT now :lol2:



in red


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> in red


It's an alright phone..

And the hissers are a gift of my freind, and he said he migth put a little present in (meaning the mantis)...
And I have already fell in the mantis trap im afraid 

I have to wait to see if biggy's breed's his 2 first.. Then I might get one...


----------



## GRB

spinnin_tom said:


> haha it as more of a long hop
> they don't have wings i think.
> 
> and that's okay for now, but you'll get attached to them
> on a side note.. 16 days 'til my contract is up and i can sell mah phone to envirofone then buy some stuff from goose


You use envirophone? 

I'd rather just sell on ebay or similar and get way more cash for it. There's a few on ebay the now sitting near, or above £50. One is selling for £81....

My brother enquired once with them about a phone he had just bought brand new - they offered £16. It was £120.


----------



## snowgoose

GRB said:


> You use envirophone?
> 
> I'd rather just sell on ebay or similar and get way more cash for it. There's a few on ebay the now sitting near, or above £50. One is selling for £81....
> 
> My brother enquired once with them about a phone he had just bought brand new - they offered £16. It was £120.


^^ This ^^

On another note. 

ARGH bloody mealworms :lol2:

I also have the smallest sling ever lol must be about 5mm leg span :lol: think I might have to keep it for a bit :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> ^^ This ^^
> 
> On another note.
> 
> ARGH bloody mealworms :lol2:
> 
> I also have the smallest sling ever lol must be about 5mm leg span :lol: think I might have to keep it for a bit :lol2:


Sounds teeeeny!


----------



## snowgoose

it is. I would try and get a pic but I don't think my camera would be able to focus on it :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i guess i'll consider selling it on eBay then.
i have some stuff i need to sell anyway


----------



## snowgoose

could always shove it in the classifieds on here


----------



## vivalabam

I'm going out clubbing tonight.  I well wanted a night in, I'm still sore from yesterday. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I'm going out clubbing tonight.  I well wanted a night in, I'm still sore from yesterday. :blush:


dont go then lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> could always shove it in the classifieds on here


 
hmm.
i asked mum, she said no, which is fair because she payed for the contract 

getting a blackberry (curve i think ) hopefully.. a tenner a month, free internet and stuff


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> dont go then lol


One of my friends is odd, she won't go out with anyone else, it has to just be me and her. Me and everyone else is going out tomorrow or Wednesday, but she messaged me saying she wants me to come out tonight. I don't take much persuading to go out clubbing. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> hmm.
> i asked mum, she said no, which is fair because she payed for the contract
> 
> getting a blackberry (curve i think ) hopefully.. a tenner a month, free internet and stuff


sounds good. I cba with contract phones, I don't use mine enough to warrent it being on a contract :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> One of my friends is odd, she won't go out with anyone else, it has to just be me and her. Me and everyone else is going out tomorrow or Wednesday, but she messaged me saying she wants me to come out tonight. I don't take much persuading to go out clubbing. :blush:


Yes, your friend is odd :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Yes, your friend is odd :2thumb:


Tell me about it, I think all my friends are odd, probably why they get along with me. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

they take the gold out of the hpones. one of my o/h's ex bosses is involved in it.


----------



## Dee_Williams

does this tub look ok???









my biggest versi til tuesday. :roll:









littler versi.


----------



## Brandan Smith

hello people !


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shandy said:


> hello people !


hey brandan


----------



## JustJack

Shandy said:


> hello people !


Hello


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> hello people !


Hello! 

Is it just me or is it freezing today...


----------



## Dayle

just you, its quite warm by me


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Hello!
> 
> Is it just me or is it freezing today...


it is cooler than normal


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Hello!
> 
> Is it just me or is it freezing today...


It's quite chilly here 

Hmmmm I can get a T if i get rid of my mantis and roaches... :hmm:

Decisions decisions....


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Hello!
> 
> Is it just me or is it freezing today...


Stiff nips Kerry? It's raining here in the Shire


----------



## Brandan Smith

im pretty warm tbh any you guys wanna buy a male spider royal 09 £300 off in army so need him gone


----------



## vivalabam

Dayle said:


> just you, its quite warm by me


Well I think I need to move by you then. :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> it is cooler than normal


I thought so, it was well sunny yesterday. 



Trootle said:


> It's quite chilly here
> 
> Hmmmm I can get a T if i get rid of my mantis and roaches... :hmm:
> 
> Decisions decisions....


What mantids do you have? :whistling2:



Colosseum said:


> Stiff nips Kerry? It's raining here in the Shire


Yeah, like bullets. It's not raining, but it doesn't look to jolly out there...


----------



## Brandan Smith

t'old bullet nips


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Well I think I need to move by you then. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so, it was well sunny yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> What mantids do you have? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, like bullets. It's not raining, but it doesn't look to jolly out there...


Just a double sheild mantis...

My freind is sending me a ghost mantis and hisser soon..

I think I will stick with roaches and mantis's ATM...


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Just a double sheild mantis...
> 
> My freind is sending me a ghost mantis and hisser soon..
> 
> I think I will stick with roaches and mantis's ATM...


I well want a double sheild, I hope they have some at Kempton. There was loads at BTS.


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I well want a double sheild, I hope they have some at Kempton. There was loads at BTS.


They are soo awesome!

Especially as i got it for free :lol2:

Want to get another one already


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> They are soo awesome!
> 
> Especially as i got it for free :lol2:
> 
> Want to get another one already


Haha lucky! Yeah we're trying to downsize our mantid collection, we have too many. :blush:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Haha lucky! Yeah we're trying to downsize our mantid collection, we have too many. :blush:


My friend at the local rep shop had been trying to give me one for ages! But mym mum kept saying no :devl:

Well 27 isn't that many mantis's :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> My friend at the local rep shop had been trying to give me one for ages! But mym mum kept saying no :devl:
> 
> Well 27 isn't that many mantis's :whistling2:


Well it is, especially when they are all fed on flies, it's a mission! We have a lot less now, most of our flowers have matured and died, we gave someone a ghost as well. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Well it is, especially when they are all fed on flies, it's a mission! We have a lot less now, most of our flowers have matured and died, we gave someone a ghost as well. :lol2:


I will happily take some mantis :whistling2: :lol2:

They all eat flies?! That must be a mission!!!


----------



## Biggys

I got attacked by my Avic :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> I got attacked by my Avic :lol2:


Oooh what happened lol?


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> I will happily take some mantis :whistling2: :lol2:
> 
> They all eat flies?! That must be a mission!!!


Yeah it is. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> I got attacked by my Avic :lol2:


Owned. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Oooh what happened lol?


Was misting his tank, and he went all assasains creed on me :lol2:

Ran along the wall of the tank, jumped onto my chest down my arm and jumped from my waist hieght :gasp:

I thought there was going to be a big splatted mess 

but he starts running along the carpet, so I cupped him in my hand, and he ran up my arm and jumped off again....:devil:

so I whacked him in a cricket tub and back into his tank :2thumb:

He has been renamed Ezio :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Was misting his tank, and he went all assasains creed on me :lol2:
> 
> Ran along the wall of the tank, jumped onto my chest down my arm and jumped from my waist hieght :gasp:
> 
> I thought there was going to be a big splatted mess
> 
> but he starts running along the carpet, so I cupped him in my hand, and he ran up my arm and jumped off again....:devil:
> 
> so I whacked him in a cricket tub and back into his tank :2thumb:
> 
> He has been renamed Ezio :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Owned. :whistling2:


So mean 


Trootle said:


> :lol2:


Shut it you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Was misting his tank, and he went all assasains creed on me :lol2:
> 
> Ran along the wall of the tank, jumped onto my chest down my arm and jumped from my waist hieght :gasp:
> 
> I thought there was going to be a big splatted mess
> 
> but he starts running along the carpet, so I cupped him in my hand, and he ran up my arm and jumped off again....:devil:
> 
> so I whacked him in a cricket tub and back into his tank :2thumb:
> 
> He has been renamed Ezio :lol2:


Are you sure this is the right hobby for you dude? :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Was misting his tank, and he went all assasains creed on me :lol2:
> 
> Ran along the wall of the tank, jumped onto my chest down my arm and jumped from my waist hieght :gasp:
> 
> I thought there was going to be a big splatted mess
> 
> but he starts running along the carpet, so I cupped him in my hand, and he ran up my arm and jumped off again....:devil:
> 
> so I whacked him in a cricket tub and back into his tank :2thumb:
> 
> He has been renamed Ezio :lol2:


Haha cool name defo suits it lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/8665137-post6964.html


----------



## Jonb1982

Good job it wasn't a H mac or the like, it would definitely have been brown pants time!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Good job it wasn't a H mac or the like, it would definitely have been brown pants time!!


eeeeeeew!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Are you sure this is the right hobby for you dude? :lol2:


I'm starting to wonder :lol2:



Jonb1982 said:


> Haha cool name defo suits it lol


Hahaha it does :lol:



Jonb1982 said:


> Good job it wasn't a H mac or the like, it would definitely have been brown pants time!!


Don't even say things like that :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i would rather it be a pokie 
you'd be having muscle cramp and wouldn't be able to type (what s shame lol)


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> eeeeeeew!!!!!!!!


Are H.Macs some horrible spider or something??

I see that name everywhere! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i would rather it be a pokie
> you'd be having muscle cramp and wouldn't be able to type (what s shame lol)


 


I'm getting abuse tonight :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I'm getting abuse tonight :lol2:


sorry Ty !!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Are H.Macs some horrible spider or something??
> 
> I see that name everywhere! :lol2:


Some say they only feed on childeren. childeren say nothing, because its true :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Are H.Macs some horrible spider or something??
> 
> I see that name everywhere! :lol2:


H.macs are evil incarnate

but jon said Ty would :censor: his pants if it was a H.mac


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> sorry Ty !!


Don't be sorry, C'mon, I can take abit of banter :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

:shock:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Was misting his tank, and he went all assasains creed on me :lol2:
> 
> Ran along the wall of the tank, jumped onto my chest down my arm and jumped from my waist hieght :gasp:
> 
> I thought there was going to be a big splatted mess
> 
> but he starts running along the carpet, so I cupped him in my hand, and he ran up my arm and jumped off again....:devil:
> 
> so I whacked him in a cricket tub and back into his tank :2thumb:
> 
> He has been renamed Ezio :lol2:


:lol2: Trust you... I've never had issues with mine, they have always been quite slow.


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> :shock:


They feed on fear dude, don't make that face :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Don't be sorry, C'mon, I can take abit of banter :Na_Na_Na_Na:


fine you're a :censor: :censor: :censor: and i think you need to :censor: :censor: :censor: with a sheep

better?


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> They feed on fear dude, don't make that face :lol2:


:gasp:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Trust you... I've never had issues with mine, they have always been quite slow.


I haven't either until today, then he decided I needed more excitement in my life :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> They feed on fear dude, don't make that face :lol2:


ha.
made me giggle :blush:
they are about an eighth as bad as centipedes.. that's saying something


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> fine you're a :censor: :censor: :censor: and i think you need to :censor: :censor: :censor: with a sheep
> 
> better?


Much 



Trootle said:


> :gasp:


So you pull another scared face......clever..:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> ha.
> made me giggle :blush:
> they are about an eighth as bad as centipedes.. that's saying something


 
Centipedes, are Just....well...hells protectors :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Much
> 
> 
> 
> So you pull another scared face......clever..:lol2:


:shock: :gasp: Bring it on H.Mac :whip:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I haven't either until today, then he decided I needed more excitement in my life :lol2:


:lol2: Gotta love it when Ts do that. 

I was showing mum my spiders eating yesterday, Bruce always sticks his feet out, mum was practically screaming, like it's escaping! He's a curly haired, they don't tend to do anything quick. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Much
> 
> 
> 
> So you pull another scared face......clever..:lol2:



good. that's us back to normal
and i thought the same 

*SLAPS JACK*


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Gotta love it when Ts do that.
> 
> I was showing mum my spiders eating yesterday, Bruce always sticks his feet out, mum was practically screaming, like it's escaping! He's a curly haired, they don't tend to do anything quick. :lol2:


lol
apart from grab food
my curl pounces from one end of her bug fauarium and i don't even see her..
renamed her Poecilotheria albopilosum lol


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> :shock: :gasp: Bring it on H.Mac :whip:


A H.mac would eat you, :lol2:


vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Gotta love it when Ts do that.
> 
> I was showing mum my spiders eating yesterday, Bruce always sticks his feet out, mum was practically screaming, like it's escaping! He's a curly haired, they don't tend to do anything quick. :lol2:


Even if a curley haired escaped you would have about a week before it made it across the table :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> good. that's us back to normal
> and i thought the same
> 
> *SLAPS JACK*


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

I go anyway for 5 mins and miss 3 pages of crap :lol2:

Anyway, yeah, H.maculata aren't bad spiders, they just have a bad rep.


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> lol
> apart from grab food
> my curl pounces from one end of her bug fauarium and i don't even see her..
> renamed her Poecilotheria albopilosum lol


Haha yeah, I mean they can move fast, but just general walking isn't too quick. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> Even if a curley haired escaped you would have about a week before it made it across the table :lol2:


I know, but mum was in a mass panic, like no he always does that, he;s a funny little thing. :flrt:



snowgoose said:


> I go anyway for 5 mins and miss 3 pages of crap :lol2:


Tell me about it, these chatter boxes, what are we going to do. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Even if a curley haired escaped you would have about a week before it made it across the table
> 
> 
> 
> :




how dare you insult B. albop :bash:
and i think any spider would eat you, if you stayed really still for a few years


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Haha yeah, I mean they can move fast, but just general walking isn't too quick.


which is why they are easily the greatest spider to own


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I know, but mum was in a mass panic, like no he always does that, he;s a funny little thing. :flrt:


:lol2:[/QUOTE]



spinnin_tom said:


> how dare you insult B. albop :bash:
> and i think any spider would eat you, if you stayed really still for a few years


Not an insult , I have one myself, called tarquin :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom

‪Patrick Wolf - Accident & Emergency‬‏ - YouTube
first 20 seconds of this is epic
the song is good too though


----------



## selina20

Im so lonely oh so lonely


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> Im so lonely oh so lonely


you've got us :flrt:


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> you've got us :flrt:


No ones chatting to me though. I feel like im sitting on the moon lol


----------



## snowgoose

selina20 said:


> No ones chatting to me though. I feel like im sitting on the moon lol


I am kinda talking but not on here :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> you've got us :flrt:


Have you got a crush young Tom


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Have you got a crush young Tom


probably not
i don't know who selina is, what she looks like etc


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> probably not
> i don't know who selina is, what she looks like etc


LOL true, could actually be a big fat bloke who likes the name Selina!!!


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> probably not
> i don't know who selina is, what she looks like etc


is that you saying you think Sel is ugly? :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> LOL true, could actually be a big fat bloke who likes the name Selina!!!


:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> is that you saying you think Sel is ugly? :lol2:


lets just go with yes!!
if it'll stop you nasty 2 bullying me


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> LOL true, could actually be a big fat bloke who likes the name Selina!!!


that's it though
i could be a 45 year old woman, who lives on the mekong, in a boat

anybody see that documentary 'catfish' ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

this was the what the google ad said on this thread:

Best insect killer
Only The Best insect killer Buy Online We Deliver Anywhere.
www.CNMOnline.co.uk/Insect-Killer

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/728941-centipede-info.html

see google hates centipedes too


----------



## selina20

Oi oi u lot. Pfft.

Im a 23 year old woman of average looks lol.

For all i know you lot could be grinch ugly


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> that's it though
> i could be a 45 year old woman, who lives on the mekong, in a boat
> 
> anybody see that documentary 'catfish' ?


yeah, I watched it, and it was just wrong :lol2:

I'm now watching Madagascar


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> yeah, I watched it, and it was just wrong :lol2:
> 
> I'm now watching Madagascar


I frigging love that flim :flrt:

:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> yeah, I watched it, and it was just wrong :lol2:
> 
> I'm now watching Madagascar


i watched cars earlier since i'm going to see the new one next week :blush:
bare in mind, i'm 15


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> I frigging love that flim :flrt:
> 
> :lol2:





spinnin_tom said:


> i watched cars earlier since i'm going to see the new one next week :blush:
> bare in mind, i'm 15


I'm watching the series with Sir Dave lol not the film :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I'm watching the series with Sir Dave lol not the film :whistling2:


I knew that....:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> I'm watching the series with Sir Dave lol not the film :whistling2:


woops
easy mistake :whistling2:


----------



## selina20

im also petrified of fish lol


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> im also petrified of fish lol


WTF where did that come from ? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> im also petrified of fish lol


bit random but nevertheless..

..oh catfish
no it's not about fish


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> which is why they are easily the greatest spider to own


I agree, I have 2 and they are both cute as anything. :flrt:



spinnin_tom said:


> i watched cars earlier since i'm going to see the new one next week :blush:
> bare in mind, i'm 15


:lol2: It's ok my mums always watching stuff like that and she's 50.


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> bit random but nevertheless..
> 
> ..oh catfish
> no it's not about fish


You lot were talking about fish and what i probably looked like so pointed out im scared of fish


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I agree, I have 2 and they are both cute as anything. :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: It's ok my mums always watching stuff like that and she's 50.


your mum sounds cool!!
my mum laughs really obnoxiously at kids films


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> your mum sounds cool!!
> my mum laughs really obnoxiously at kids films


LOL! Sounds like the OHs mum, you can actually hear her laugh from up the road. I've never known someone so small to make so much noise... 

I do love those films though, not cars, but monsters inc and ice age are amazing. :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Sounds like the OHs mum, you can actually hear her laugh from up the road. I've never known someone so small to make so much noise...
> 
> I do love those films though, not cars, but monsters inc and ice age are amazing. :flrt:


monsters inc was :censor:
ice age is a good bunch of films


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> monsters inc was :censor:
> ice age is a good bunch of films


How can you not like monsters inc?! That's like the most amazing film ever! 

Mmm I can smell my pasta cooking. Pasta and veg tonight, thought I'd mix things up a bit. :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> You lot were talking about fish and what i probably looked like so pointed out im scared of fish


U look like a fish!?!


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> U look like a fish!?!


According to people that duno what i look like lol.


----------



## mcluskyisms

My god, I feel about 500...

You kids and your Pixar films.


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> How can you not like monsters inc?! That's like the most amazing film ever!
> 
> Mmm I can smell my pasta cooking. Pasta and veg tonight, thought I'd mix things up a bit. :lol2:


Monster Inc. Is a bad ass movie!


----------



## Biggys

Anyone remember Pingu ? :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

mcluskyisms said:


> My god, I feel about 500...
> 
> You kids and your Pixar films.


'kids' !?!
ahahahaha you're just too funny


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Anyone remember Pingu ? :flrt:


My little brother has the box set DVD's :2thumb:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> Anyone remember Pingu ? :flrt:


Yes, sadly.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Anyone remember Pingu ? :flrt:


with his little penguin traits and all


----------



## Jonb1982

Button moon and pigeon street! Classics!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> My little brother has the box set DVD's :2thumb:


I'm robbing your little brother......



mcluskyisms said:


> Yes, sadly.


:devil:



spinnin_tom said:


> with his little penguin traits and all


I love the little pengiuny mofo :lol2:




Tom and Jerry is the best though :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> My god, I feel about 500...
> 
> You kids and your Pixar films.


You are aren't you? :whistling2: 



Trootle said:


> Monster Inc. Is a bad ass movie!


I know right! 



Biggys said:


> Anyone remember Pingu ? :flrt:


I do! I used to love Pingu! And Hey arnold, that was awesome. :flrt:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Jonb1982 said:


> Button moon and pigeon street! Classics!


Now I know those although looking at your screen name (82) we were brung up on that, Ohh and Rainbow.

:mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I do! I used to love Pingu! And Hey arnold, that was awesome. :flrt:


I remember that :lol2::flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

mcluskyisms said:


> Now I know those although looking at your screen name (82) we were brung up on that, Ohh and Rainbow.
> 
> :mf_dribble:


Hehe rainbow was awesome! 

Rosie and jim and grotbags! Animals of farthing wood was one of my faves too!


----------



## selina20

I loved the Poddington Peas and the Shoe People lol


----------



## mcluskyisms

Jonb1982 said:


> Hehe rainbow was awesome!
> 
> Rosie and jim and grotbags! Animals of farthing wood was one of my faves too!


*Trapdoor!!!*


----------



## selina20

mcluskyisms said:


> *Trapdoor!!!*
> 
> image


Omg Ewan watches that lol


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> *Trapdoor!!!*
> 
> image


It looks slightly retarded...:lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> I loved the Poddington Peas and the Shoe People lol



Down at the bottom of the garden among the birds and the bees, live a lot of little people, called the poddington peas!

No I've never seen that one


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Down at the bottom of the garden among the birds and the bees, live a lot of little people, called the poddington peas!
> 
> No I've never seen that one


Hehehehe. You used to get Freddo bars in the shape of the shoe people too


----------



## Jonb1982

mcluskyisms said:


> *trapdoor!!!*
> 
> image


oh yes!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Hehehehe. You used to get Freddo bars in the shape of the shoe people too



I don't remember shoe people! Was I missing out!?!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> It looks slightly retarded...:lol2:


Said the man who watches Pingu....

:hmm:



Jonb1982 said:


> oh yes!!!!!!!


You know it man!!!

:2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Said the man who watches Pingu....
> 
> :hmm:


 
Touche :notworthy:


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> I don't remember shoe people! Was I missing out!?!


‪Shoe People Theme Song‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> ‪Shoe People Theme Song‬‏ - YouTube


Why did I click that link


----------



## mcluskyisms

:blush:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Why did I click that link


Lmao XD


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Bananaman!!!*


----------



## selina20

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_cpV00c4IE


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> ‪Shoe People Theme Song‬‏ - YouTube


oh god !!


----------



## spinnin_tom

mcluskyisms said:


> *Bananaman!!!*


This is... Eric :L


----------



## Jonb1982

Loving the videos and reliving my childhood lol


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Loving the videos and reliving my childhood lol


Which is better Thundercats or Transformers???


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> Which is better Thundercats or Transformers???


the thundercats little logo is epic but transformers owns since they carried on with it


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Which is better Thundercats or Transformers???



Thundercats for me! I remember getting the thundertank for Christmas, I was made up!


----------



## spinnin_tom

‪LMFAO - Champagne Showers ft. Natalia Kills‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> the thundercats little logo is epic but transformers owns since they carried on with it


But u have the women in thundercats who are perve worthy



Jonb1982 said:


> Thundercats for me! I remember getting the thundertank for Christmas, I was made up!


I love thundercats


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> But u have the women in thundercats who are perve worthy


isn't it a cartoon though..
weird poeple


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> isn't it a cartoon though..
> weird poeple


Yea but have u never perved at a cartoon character. Like Jessica Rabbit?


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> Yea but have u never perved at a cartoon character. Like Jessica Rabbit?


:blush: touche


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> But u have the women in thundercats who are perve worthy
> 
> 
> 
> I love thundercats


Thundercats movie is out next year!!


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> :blush:


Hahahaha see :no1:


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Yea but have u never perved at a cartoon character. Like Jessica Rabbit?



She was tasty, for a rabbit!


----------



## Biggys

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I'll just leave this here...


saw this on snake off topic so i guessed what it was


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> saw this on snake off topic so i guessed what it was


Damn you


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Damn you


ooh Tyler..
my false widow's egg sacs popped yesterday
i have loads of falsie slings now 
gonna go in the garden if nobody wants any lol


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> ooh Tyler..
> my false widow's egg sacs popped yesterday
> i have loads of falsie slings now
> gonna go in the garden if nobody wants any lol


Nice one dude 

Mine ended up getting knocked over in my room :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Nice one dude
> 
> Mine ended up getting knocked over in my room :blush:


oh noo!!
did you get any then?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> oh noo!!
> did you get any then?


Yeah I had 3 sacs hatch out :lol2:

got another 2 I'm waiting on :mf_dribble:

But I have 1000s of little slings running about my room, will get them once they get abit bigger


----------



## spinnin_tom

lol

looking at this amazing deal from TSS
Tweezers 30cm Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Yeah I had 3 sacs hatch out :lol2:
> 
> got another 2 I'm waiting on :mf_dribble:
> 
> But I have 1000s of little slings running about my room, will get them once they get abit bigger


That would be one of my worst night mares :shock:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> That would be one of my worst night mares :shock:


meh.
i let the mother out in my room ;D


----------



## mcluskyisms




----------



## vivalabam

I'm all ready to go out, my face is on, my hairs done, just need to put my dress on. :no1:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'm all ready to go out, my face is on, my hairs done, just need to put my dress on. :no1:


Ooo where you going ?


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> Ooo where you going ?


YMCA... 

:mf_dribble:

LOLz...


----------



## selina20

mcluskyisms said:


> YMCA...
> 
> :mf_dribble:
> 
> LOLz...


Lol Chris you are so harsh XD


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> I'm all ready to go out, my face is on, my hairs done, just need to put my dress on. :no1:


But.....it's bed time! :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Ooo where you going ?


Clubbing. :mf_dribble:



mcluskyisms said:


> YMCA...
> 
> :mf_dribble:
> 
> LOLz...


I think I might get turned away with the outfit I'm wearing. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Clubbing. :mf_dribble:


Nice one 

Have fun : victory:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Clubbing. :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might get turned away with the outfit I'm wearing. :whistling2:


:O

you going fancy dress as a street corner worker? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> But.....it's bed time! :gasp:


I'm not even going out for another hour. :whistling2: I'm having some drinks at home, well trying to my mum isn't letting me she's hiding the vodka, I have to remind myself how old I am sometimes. :whip:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Nice one
> 
> Have fun : victory:


I will do, as long as I don't get too drunk. :whistling2:



snowgoose said:


> :O
> 
> you going fancy dress as a street corner worker? :lol2:


Well it doesn't cover a lot, just the way I like it! :no1:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I will do, as long as I don't get too drunk. :whistling2:


I can see this ending very messily :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

:O

best not let Ty read that, he will fall off his chair :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> :O
> 
> best not let Ty read that, he will fall off his chair :lol2:


I read it, and I'm still firmly on my Chair. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I can see this ending very messily :lol2:


It probably will. :whistling2:



snowgoose said:


> :O
> 
> best not let Ty read that, he will fall off his chair :lol2:


LMAO!


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> I read it, and I'm still firmly on my Chair. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:2thumb: good stuff,

On another note, just think, there might be drunken pics of Kerry wearing very little on Facebook :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> :2thumb: good stuff,
> 
> On another note, just think, there might be drunken pics of Kerry wearing very little on Facebook :whistling2:


Not like you have thought about this at all, and have just given away your plan :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

nope, not at all,

Just helping out a mate, haha


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> :2thumb: good stuff,
> 
> On another note, just think, there might be drunken pics of Kerry wearing very little on Facebook :whistling2:


Oh god there is some awful photos of me... I was wearing a super short dress once and thought it was a good idea to get up an dance on the podium, I flashed my heart panties to everyone... Me and alcohol don't mix... *sips vodka*


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> nope, not at all,
> 
> Just helping out a mate, haha


Fair enough 

You are making me look a right perv :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Oh god there is some awful photos of me... I was wearing a super short dress once and thought it was a good idea to get up an dance on the podium, I flashed my heart panties to everyone... Me and alcohol don't mix... *sips vodka*


:O you dirty dirty girl :mf_dribble:

:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> :O you dirty dirty girl :mf_dribble:
> 
> :lol2:


I'm the most shy person ever in real life, I barely speak, give me some alcohol my dress is by my ears and I'm chatting to anyone. Funny times. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

yeah, just think of all those perverts you please on a Friday night.:whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> yeah, just think of all those perverts you please on a Friday night.:whistling2:


Excatly. :lol2: Most of the kids that go to my club are 18, not many of us oldies go anymore. :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am quite insulted. you all ignored my pics. 

too busy thinking avbout kerry in short skirts. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Sorry Dee, had other things on my mind lol

Where's the pics?


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i am quite insulted. you all ignored my pics.
> 
> too busy thinking avbout kerry in short skirts. :lol2:


Where are you pictures, Much like Jake, I was thinking about other stuff :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i am quite insulted. you all ignored my pics.
> 
> too busy thinking avbout kerry in short skirts. :lol2:


Maybe you should post your Ts in short skirts, they are guys after all. :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Classic...*

As titled....


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Maybe you should post your Ts in short skirts, they are guys after all. :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> :O you dirty dirty girl :mf_dribble:
> 
> :lol2:


*COUGH family forum COUGH*


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Where are you pictures, Much like Jake, I was thinking about other stuff :lol2:


such as...


(Ha.. called his bluff)


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> such as...
> 
> 
> (Ha.. called his bluff)


How the hell I'm going to tub up my Avic for my mates 2 females


----------



## Dee_Williams

I don't think we want to know..........

Page 704. 

you lot are easily distracted by short skirt thoughts. :bash:

i used to go out in long skirts. leather or pvc ones. lol. was great fun. he he.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> I don't think we want to know..........
> 
> Page 704.
> 
> *you lot are easily distracted by short skirt thoughts. :bash:*
> 
> i used to go out in long skirts. leather or pvc ones. lol. was great fun. he he.


It's hard not to :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> I don't think we want to know..........
> 
> Page 704.
> 
> you lot are easily distracted by short skirt thoughts. :bash:
> 
> i used to go out in long skirts. leather or pvc ones. lol. was great fun. he he.


I used to go out in a really long leather jacket. :lol2: I have my eye on a lace top at the moment. :mf_dribble:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> It's hard not to :lol2:


+1 on this one TY


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I used to go out in a really long leather jacket. :lol2: I have my eye on a lace top at the moment. :mf_dribble:


SO I GUESS IT'S GOING TO BE REGULAR fb CHECKS, TO SEE YOUR DRUNK LEVEL

sorry for shouting, left caps on


----------



## mcluskyisms




----------



## Dee_Williams

i ought ot sell my leather coat really. i don't wear it anymore. would get covered in mud up here. :lol2:

anyone want a leather jacket for £90 plus postage? :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

and haven't you gone out yet kerry? you will have to deal with lots of drunk idiots............


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i ought ot sell my leather coat really. i don't wear it anymore. would get covered in mud up here. :lol2:
> 
> anyone want a leather jacket for £90 plus postage? :whistling2:


:lol2: Mine didn't quite fit right, I can't sell it as someone gave it to me.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> SO I GUESS IT'S GOING TO BE REGULAR FB CHECKS, TO HAVE A GOOD OL' PERV
> 
> sorry for shouting I got over excited


 
We all Know your game Tom


----------



## Dee_Williams

does anyone know if horse chestnut would be ok for roaches and beetles? i am not getting any reply on the post i made and i am off to bed in a min....


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> We all Know your game Tom


:devil:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> does anyone know if horse chestnut would be ok for roaches and beetles? i am not getting any reply on the post i made and i am off to bed in a min....


I'm not to sure really, I try and stick to beech leaf litter if I can


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> and haven't you gone out yet kerry? you will have to deal with lots of drunk idiots............


I'm waiting for my friend to get here, she's coming from work, and is taking ages. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

getting a few Sericopelma sp Santa Catalina from ray gabriel 
DDD so excited, i like knowing my collection is growing


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> :devil:


You love it really :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> You love it really :Na_Na_Na_Na:


yeah, you caught me


----------



## vivalabam

I'm getting hungry, I might have to go have some of my dinner I left. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

night all. managed to find a couple of care sheets that say basically anything that isn't pine or conifer should be fine. will have to see if i ca nfind some cheap fruit beetles to try it out on. cough. :blush:

p.s have a good night kerry! eat somethnig on the way home!


----------



## vivalabam

Thanks! My friends here now, so we're going out, I apologise if I come back drunk and end up woffling stuff!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Thanks! My friends here now, so we're going out, I apologise if I come back drunk and end up woffling stuff!


I will miss it 

I love RFUKS random drunken rampages :lol2:

But I'm off to bed now,

Night Kerry, and anyone else that is still here :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

see ya Ty

look at this idiot:
Lost in Texas: How to catch a tarantula


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> I will miss it
> 
> I love RFUKS random drunken rampages :lol2:
> 
> But I'm off to bed now,
> 
> Night Kerry, and anyone else that is still here :lol2:


Night Ty! Have fun waking up at 6am!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Can I make my penis bigger by tying something to it (like a brick)? - Yahoo! Answers
also, troll much?


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> Can I make my penis bigger by tying something to it (like a brick)? - Yahoo! Answers
> also, troll much?


:lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Night all!!


I will see you all in a week!

Dont miss me to much :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Night all!!
> 
> 
> I will see you all in a week!
> 
> Dont miss me to much :Na_Na_Na_Na:


where you off to?
have fun in the isle of white
(looked on your FB)


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> where you off to?
> have fun in the isle of white
> (looked on your FB)


:lol2:

And thanks!


----------



## Dee_Williams

presumably kerry is still in a drunken fug somewhere as it is dead on here.
my o/h has disappeared. could be a good or bad thing. seeing as we nearly all died on the way to drop him off this morning. eek. :gasp:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> presumably kerry is still in a drunken fug somewhere as it is dead on here.
> my o/h has disappeared. could be a good or bad thing. seeing as we nearly all died on the way to drop him off this morning. eek. :gasp:



Nearly died!!??


----------



## Colosseum

Dee_Williams said:


> presumably kerry is still in a drunken fug somewhere as it is dead on here.
> my o/h has disappeared. could be a good or bad thing. seeing as we nearly all died on the way to drop him off this morning. eek. :gasp:



The wheels didn't fall off that Same did they?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> presumably kerry is still in a drunken fug somewhere as it is dead on here.
> my o/h has disappeared. could be a good or bad thing. seeing as we nearly all died on the way to drop him off this morning. eek. :gasp:


I'm feeling a little delicate this morning. :blush: I've spent most of the day huddled up on the sofa clutching some water. 

Good night though, ended up seeing my ex, that was a funny time. He was gobsmacked, last time he saw me I was a scruffy goth, now I'm a well presented blonde. He hasn't stopped messaging me since, like leave me alone. :whip:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I'm feeling a little delicate this morning. :blush: I've spent most of the day huddled up on the sofa clutching some water.
> 
> Good night though, ended up seeing my ex, that was a funny time. He was gobsmacked, last time he saw me I was a scruffy goth, now I'm a well presented blonde. He hasn't stopped messaging me since, like leave me alone. :whip:


Didn't u say not so long ago, I'm never drinking again lol!?!


----------



## Hedgewitch

vivalabam said:


> I'm feeling a little delicate this morning. :blush: I've spent most of the day huddled up on the sofa clutching some water.
> 
> Good night though, ended up seeing my ex, that was a funny time. He was gobsmacked, last time he saw me I was a scruffy goth, now I'm a well presented blonde. He hasn't stopped messaging me since, like leave me alone. :whip:


:lol2:

I'm still in shock after last night, after the pub went to some crappy bar place for "one drink" cos I didn't want to stop just then, with two mates... we actually had one drink and went home :?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> presumably kerry is still in a drunken fug somewhere as it is dead on here.
> my o/h has disappeared. could be a good or bad thing. seeing as we nearly all died on the way to drop him off this morning. eek. :gasp:


she could be in a ditch somewhere, for all we know
check the news


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I'm feeling a little delicate this morning. :blush: I've spent most of the day huddled up on the sofa clutching some water.
> 
> Good night though, ended up seeing my ex, that was a funny time. He was gobsmacked, last time he saw me I was a scruffy goth, now I'm a well presented blonde. He hasn't stopped messaging me since, like leave me alone. :whip:


oop she's not dead 

( why a sad face)


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Didn't u say not so long ago, I'm never drinking again lol!?!


I did indeed, it lasted about 2 months. :whistling2:



Hedgewitch said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I'm still in shock after last night, after the pub went to some crappy bar place for "one drink" cos I didn't want to stop just then, with two mates... we actually had one drink and went home :?


Dun dun duuun.  I had like 5, I only brought 3 of those. :whistling2:



spinnin_tom said:


> oop she's not dead
> 
> ( why a sad face)


:lol2: Charming! No, I'm alive, can't get rid of me that easily I'm afraid!


----------



## Biggys

Did I miss any drunken rampages last night ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

just a thought, but has anybody asked if we can have a bite/sting report on inverts?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> just a thought, but has anybody asked if we can have a bite/sting report on inverts?


Not sure, but no point in asking, I means the Mods might have to do some work :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:whistling2:



*was a joke before I get hit with the almighty ban hammer :lol:*


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Not sure, but no point in asking, I means the Mods might have to do some work :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> *was a joke before I get hit with the almighty ban hammer :lol:*


lol
too late, it's been noted, 3 strikes and you're out Ty


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> lol
> too late, it's been noted, 3 strikes and you're out Ty


But....but...they love me, you should know this :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> But....but...they love me, you should know this :lol2:


yeah you get lucky

phht, one day ban :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah you get lucky
> 
> phht, one day ban :whistling2:


Becuase they couldn't bare to have more than one day with out me, we have a special connection...:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

How much more can a person Poo?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Becuase they couldn't bare to have more than one day with out me, we have a special connection...:whistling2::lol2:


you wish!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> How much more can a person Poo?


lots?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> you wish!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

your not kidding I've been ill all week with a sinus infection and tummy virus and all I'm doing is laying cables non stop will it ever end!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> your not kidding I've been ill all week with a sinus infection and tummy virus and all I'm doing is laying cables non stop will it ever end!!



YUK!!!!!!!
hope it clears up


----------



## garlicpickle

Colosseum said:


> your not kidding I've been ill all week with a sinus infection and tummy virus and all I'm doing is laying cables non stop will it ever end!!


you have such a way with words :lol2:
(hope you feel better soon though)


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Did I miss any drunken rampages last night ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


no, I was too drunk and just went to bed. :blush: i'm going out again tonight, so who knows. :whistling2:



Colosseum said:


> How much more can a person Poo?


Well if you keep eating, you'll keep pooping!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> no, I was too drunk and just went to bed. :blush: i'm going out again tonight, so who knows. :whistling2:


:lol2:


Was it a good night though ?


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> no, I was too drunk and just went to bed. :blush: i'm going out again tonight, so who knows. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you keep eating, you'll keep pooping!


You only had five drinks and you were too drunk and went to bed!?

What were the 5 drinks lol? Bottles of vodka!!??


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> You only had five drinks and you were too drunk and went to bed!?
> 
> What were the 5 drinks lol? Bottles of vodka!!??


lol
she must be a lightweight O:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> just a thought, but has anybody asked if we can have a bite/sting report on inverts?



Yeah good idea, you should start it off Tom, go get prodding your T's, I forward to reading it! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Yeah good idea, you should start it off Tom, go get prodding your T's, I forward to reading it! :lol2:


well i thought of it because of that person's lost H. mac thread lol
i'll start with B. albop, move onto P. imperator, E. flavicaudis, then go for the OBT's. i have 2, so will have to find an average lol


----------



## Jonb1982

You have obt's?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> Was it a good night though ?


Yeah it was awesome, there was these guys asking me and my friend to go on the podium, only so they could see up our dresses, I was like no you go up there, he was like ok me and you, like no you and your friend. Then he said he'll only go up there if me and my friend did after, I agreed, they wen't up there and me and my friend ran. :whistling2:



Jonb1982 said:


> You only had five drinks and you were too drunk and went to bed!?
> 
> What were the 5 drinks lol? Bottles of vodka!!??


Nope, 3 singles and 2 doubles, I also had a couple before I went out. The room was a spinning! Vodka and coke is my drink of choice.  



spinnin_tom said:


> lol
> she must be a lightweight O:


I really am... :blush: Cheap night though, I only spent like £7, helped that people brought drinks for me. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> You have obt's?


yeah, only juveniles though :L

EDIT: i've been hunting for adults, for a while now, with no luck  )


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah it was awesome, there was these guys asking me and my friend to go on the podium, only so they could see up our dresses, I was like no you go up there, he was like ok me and you, like no you and your friend. Then he said he'll only go up there if me and my friend did after, I agreed, they wen't up there and me and my friend ran. :whistling2:


Sounds like fun :lol2:


You ran off. mean :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Sounds like fun :lol2:
> 
> 
> You ran off. mean :gasp:


They were pervs. :whistling2: Plus my friend couldn't get up there, the gap is small and she's a curvy lady. :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Sounds like fun :lol2:
> 
> 
> You ran off. mean :gasp:


friends that drink together, stay together

what sort of a friend is kerry ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> They were pervs. :whistling2: Plus my friend couldn't get up there, the gap is small and she's a curvy lady. :blush:


NO PICTURES :bash:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah, only juveniles though :L
> 
> EDIT: i've been hunting for adults, for a while now, with no luck  )


Cool, I've been considering them for a bit but I think I'm too much of a fanny, what they like as juvies?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> They were pervs. :whistling2: Plus my friend couldn't get up there, the gap is small and she's a curvy lady. :blush:


Fair enough :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> friends that drink together, stay together
> 
> what sort of a friend is kerry ?


One that runs off with her friends :lol2:

To be honest I recon Kerry would be the one at 3am walking home drunk playing knock at run with her mates to kill time :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Cool, I've been considering them for a bit but I think I'm too much of a fanny, what they like as juvies?


they are pretty docile.
both are good eaters, never refusing a meal.
they're growing like weeds and are showing the adult colour already 
i've held one by accident, it didn't even care about it


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I really am... :blush: Cheap night though, I only spent like £7, helped that people brought drinks for me. :whistling2:


That is a cheap night! That's the benefits of been blonde and female! Lol


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> they are pretty docile.
> both are good eaters, never refusing a meal.
> they're growing like weeds and are showing the adult colour already
> i've held one by accident, it didn't even care about it


Are you sure they are OBT's lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> That is a cheap night! That's the benefits of been blonde and female! Lol


lol..
i need a sex change :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Are you sure they are OBT's lol


i know..
they are proper docile
yes, they are OBT's.. orange baboons... P. murinus


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> i know..
> they are proper docile
> yes, they are OBT's.. orange baboons... P. murinus


What size are they and what enclosure you keeping em in?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> What size are they and what enclosure you keeping em in?


probably about 2-3 cm leg span
i keep them in tall plastic tubs, i fill it up with coir about 3/4 the way up.


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> probably about 2-3 cm leg span
> i keep them in tall plastic tubs, i fill it up with coir about 3/4 the way up.




Hmmm I'm gonna seriously consider gettin one!


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> friends that drink together, stay together
> 
> what sort of a friend is kerry ?


I'm a good friend, I've never left her, unlike she has me, she's always running off with guys and I'm left there alone. :whip:



spinnin_tom said:


> NO PICTURES :bash:


No I don't have any. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> To be honest I recon Kerry would be the one at 3am walking home drunk playing knock at run with her mates to kill time :lol2:


I've walked home a few times, I always end up in the middle of the road, it's a bigger target to walk along, the pavement seems very narrow. :blush:



Jonb1982 said:


> That is a cheap night! That's the benefits of been blonde and female! Lol


I know, it's awesome isn't it. :lol2: Guys are just weird sometimes... This guy kept saying let him buy me a drink, I kept saying no until he annoyed me so much I let him buy me one. I also said to him you're not getting anything and I am going to walk away after. He said fine and brought me one, like why waste his money? I didn't want the drink and he didn't even get a conversation out of me. :lol2: My friend them jumped on the free drink band wagon and got herself a double and a shot.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I've walked home a few times, I always end up in the middle of the road, it's a bigger target to walk along, the pavement seems very narrow. :blush:


 
Awwww :lol2::lol2:

Bet you still have to zig zag your way up the road though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awwww :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Bet you still have to zig zag your way up the road though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh yeah of course. :lol2: With my shoes in my hand. I did this in the snow before, I'm surprised I didn't loose a toe...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Oh yeah of course. :lol2: With my shoes in my hand. I did this in the snow before, I'm surprised I didn't loose a toe...


 
Forget that :lol2:

Drunkness + Snow = Fail :lol2:

I can't even stay on my feet when it's Icy and I haven't had a drink :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> NO PICTURES :bash:




No we do want pictures!

What of by the way!? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> No we do want pictures!
> 
> What of by the way!? :lol2:


Kerry in a really short dress...I think :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Forget that :lol2:
> 
> Drunkness + Snow = Fail :lol2:
> 
> I can't even stay on my feet when it's Icy and I haven't had a drink :blush:


Me neither, hence why the road is awesome. :lol2:



Jonb1982 said:


> No we do want pictures!
> 
> What of by the way!? :lol2:


My fat, I mean curvy friend. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Me neither, hence why the road is awesome. :lol2:


:lol2:

I still manage to fall on the road :blush:

I might just get a snow mobile :lol2::lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I still manage to fall on the road :blush:
> 
> I might just get a snow mobile :lol2::lol2:


:lol2: Yeah I think you need one, I wouldn't mind one either. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Yeah I think you need one, I wouldn't mind one either. :whistling2:


That would be so awesome, I want a lime green one though :hmm:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Me neither, hence why the road is awesome. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> My fat, I mean curvy friend. :whistling2:



Ah so you use the old UBF tactics on a night out then!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> No we do want pictures!
> 
> What of by the way!? :lol2:


naah it was 'no pictures?'
and what tyler said because he's clearly into kerry, and her friend lol


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Kerry in a really short dress...I think :lol2:



Unfortunately in your dreams may be the answer here lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Unfortunately in your dreams may be the answer here lol


:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> That would be so awesome, I want a lime green one though :hmm:


Well isn't that weird, why lime green? :lol2:



Jonb1982 said:


> Ah so you use the old UBF tactics on a night out then!


The what? I may be having a blonde moment. :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Well isn't that weird, why lime green? :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> The what? I may be having a blonde moment. :blush:



Ugly best friend lol


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Unfortunately in your dreams may be the answer here lol


:lol2::lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Well isn't that weird, why lime green? :lol2:


I don't really know, but It would look awesome :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Evening all! I'm now in are chalet ( if that is slept correctly).. Enjoying Saturday tv on a crap telly! :lol2:

Spent 1 hour in portsmouth, then 2 hours waiting to get onto the ferry as there was delays :devil:

And nearly an hour on the ferry!


----------



## JustJack

Evening all! I'm now in are chalet ( if that is slept correctly).. Enjoying Saturday tv on a crap telly! :lol2:

Spent 1 hour in portsmouth, then 2 hours waiting to get onto the ferry as there was delays :devil:

And nearly an hour on the ferry!


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> Evening all! I'm now in are chalet ( if that is slept correctly).. Enjoying Saturday tv on a crap telly! :lol2:
> 
> Spent 1 hour in portsmouth, then 2 hours waiting to get onto the ferry as there was delays :devil:
> 
> And nearly an hour on the ferry!


I :flrt: the ferry!!!


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> I :flrt: the ferry!!!


It was my first time and I loved all 50 minutes of it!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> It was my first time and I loved all 50 minutes of it!!


lol..
you're 14 right?
and you've never been on a ferry :lol2:


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> It was my first time and I loved all 50 minutes of it!!


I'm usually there early - last time we managed to get the 12pm when we were booked on the 12.30pm :flrt:

It is good - not long enough to be boring but long enough to get into the ferryness


----------



## angelgirls29

spinnin_tom said:


> lol..
> you're 14 right?
> and you've never been on a ferry :lol2:


I only went on my first when I was 15 :devil:
I've only been abroad twice.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> lol..
> you're 14 right?
> and you've never been on a ferry :lol2:


I'm 16, and have never been on a ferry :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I'm 16, and have never been on a ferry :lol2:


cool story bro.

naah but how have you not been on one?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> cool story bro.
> 
> naah but how have you not been on one?


I dunno, never been out of the country either,


----------



## vivalabam

I'm off out clubbing again, bit longer dress. :whistling2: earlier as well, just finishing my drink then I'm off. :no1:


----------



## hazza12

Trootle said:


> It was my first time and I loved all 50 minutes of it!!


thats what she said.....


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I'm off out clubbing again, bit longer dress. :whistling2: earlier as well, just finishing my drink then I'm off. :no1:



Dont forget the photos this time for biggys! Lol

Enjoy your night!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'm off out clubbing again, bit longer dress. :whistling2: earlier as well, just finishing my drink then I'm off. :no1:


So by longer dress you mean, something that isn't a belt ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Dont forget the photos this time for biggys! Lol
> 
> Enjoy your night!


Ah yeah, I'll try and remember to take some. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> So by longer dress you mean, something that isn't a belt ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well no... It just covers my butt. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I dunno, never been out of the country either,


omg wow..
you need to go on holiday


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> omg wow..
> you need to go on holiday


I do , 

I want to go somewhere with lots on inverts


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Well no... It just covers my butt. :whistling2:


 
Sounds alright to me


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I do ,
> 
> I want to go somewhere with lots on inverts


SAME



Biggys said:


> Sounds alright to me


oh you


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> SAME


Pay for me to go :lol2:





spinnin_tom said:


> oh you


What...:blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Pay for me to go :lol2:


let me think about it!!


NO


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> let me think about it!!
> 
> 
> NO


....


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> ....


deal wif it


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> deal wif it


Fine I will,


*sits in corner and sulks*


----------



## Dee_Williams

i've been abroad a couple of times ot france with the school, that's it.

my family always used to holiday in the uk............. we did go lizard hunting in the dunes in wales though. :lol2: and they wonder why i like lizards.......


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i've been abroad a couple of times ot france with the school, that's it.
> 
> my family always used to holiday in the uk............. we did go lizard hunting in the dunes in wales though. :lol2: and they wonder why i like lizards.......


Sounds good 

I have never seen a UK native lizard


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Sounds good
> 
> I have never seen a UK native lizard


i've got a viviparous lizard at the moment, to get pictures of then he's going back


----------



## Dee_Williams

they were mega pretty, in the dunes at freshwater west near to pembroke in south wales. :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

*yawn* Morning all, I'm feeling a bit better today than I did yesterday, still a bit delicate though. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

Morning, Just got up :blush:


How was last night ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Morning, Just got up :blush:
> 
> 
> How was last night ?


Lazy. :whistling2: Says me who didn't get up much before you. :lol2:

Yeah was ok, my friend drunk too much so he spent all night in the toilet. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Lazy. :whistling2: Says me who didn't get up much before you. :lol2:
> 
> Yeah was ok, my friend drunk too much so he spent all night in the toilet. :lol2:


 
I think you can get away with calling me lazy this time, at least you had an excuse to stay in bed :blush:

Sucks to be him :lol2:


How are the little frogs doing ?


----------



## snowgoose

Afternoon all 

Pssst, Ty, you've exceeded your bandwidth again :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> Pssst, Ty, you've exceeded your bandwidth again :lol2:


Really....FFS :lol2:


*runs off to make new Photobucket*


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I think you can get away with calling me lazy this time, at least you had an excuse to stay in bed :blush:
> 
> Sucks to be him :lol2:
> 
> 
> How are the little frogs doing ?


Haha yeah I blame the hangover. :whistling2: Yeah they are all ok, need to give them a proper clean out today, water the spiders and rehome my B. Boehmei, busy day today... 



snowgoose said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> Pssst, Ty, you've exceeded your bandwidth again :lol2:


Hello. :no1:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha yeah I blame the hangover. :whistling2: Yeah they are all ok, need to give them a proper clean out today, water the spiders and rehome my B. Boehmei, busy day today...


Good to hear 

I still need to take pictures of the Hulk frog I found, but haven't got round to it yet :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

I managed to get a picture of the teeny sling;


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I managed to get a picture of the teeny sling;
> 
> image


N'awwwww :flrt:


----------



## Hedgewitch

What is it?


----------



## snowgoose

Hedgewitch said:


> What is it?


it's a 1cm A.ferina sling


----------



## Hedgewitch

snowgoose said:


> it's a 1cm A.ferina sling


I see. _Acanthoscurria ferina_?


----------



## snowgoose

Hedgewitch said:


> I see. _Acanthoscurria ferina_?


haha, yeah sorry


----------



## Biggys

4" frog :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Good to hear
> 
> I still need to take pictures of the Hulk frog I found, but haven't got round to it yet :lol2:


Ah right, my frogs are sorted out, Princess isn't eating again. >_< 



snowgoose said:


> I managed to get a picture of the teeny sling;
> 
> image


Aww! Gotta alove little slings:flrt:



Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 4" frog :lol2:


Haha wow that is a bit of a frog. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, my frogs are sorted out, Princess isn't eating again. >_<


Awwww  




vivalabam said:


> Haha wow that is a bit of a frog. :lol2:


I found it when I was gardening for some old lady :blush::lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awwww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found it when I was gardening for some old lady :blush::lol2:


Haha awesome, I've not seen any frogs for ages... Once when I was walking home and it was in the middle of a path, so I picked it up and put it on the grass. The OH thought I was mental. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Aww! Gotta alove little slings:flrt:


I'm not sure :lol: I would much prefer to have something I can see without squinting :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha awesome, I've not seen any frogs for ages... Once when I was walking home and it was in the middle of a path, so I picked it up and put it on the grass. The OH thought I was mental. :lol2:


Awww lol, nothing wrong with that :lol2:

Do you still keep baboon tarantulas ?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I'm not sure :lol: I would much prefer to have something I can see without squinting :2thumb:


:lol2: But they are so cute that small! I do like it when they get to about an inch though, start too see their colours and stuff.  



Biggys said:


> Awww lol, nothing wrong with that :lol2:
> 
> Do you still keep baboon tarantulas ?


I have a King Baboon, that's it. Why? 

Yey I won something on ebay, a see through white top. :no1:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I have a King Baboon, that's it. Why?
> 
> Yey I won something on ebay, a see through white top. :no1:


I was just wondering how often you see yours ?

I have given mine a WAY over sized tank, as they burrow so they aren't going to freak, and mine is out everynight once it is dark,

so was just wondering how often you see yours :hmm:

and nice :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I was just wondering how often you see yours ?
> 
> I have given mine a WAY over sized tank, as they burrow so they aren't going to freak, and mine is out everynight once it is dark,
> 
> so was just wondering how often you see yours :hmm:
> 
> and nice :no1:


She never comes out, ever. She comes further up her burrow, but I have never once seen her out. I've given up with the water bowl now,there's just no point... So I give her a mist once a week, noth that it benefits her much. :lol2:

I can see her all the time though, her burrow is along the side of the tank. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> She never comes out, ever. She comes further up her burrow, but I have never once seen her out. I've given up with the water bowl now,there's just no point... So I give her a mist once a week, noth that it benefits her much. :lol2:
> 
> I can see her all the time though, her burrow is along the side of the tank. :lol2:


hahahah mine must be confused then 

I used to be able to see her all the time, but then she went all JCB mode, and dug about 12 burrows and connected them all in the middle of the tank :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> hahahah mine must be confused then
> 
> I used to be able to see her all the time, but then she went all JCB mode, and dug about 12 burrows and connected them all in the middle of the tank :lol:


I think it's because mine is an adult female, she doesn't need to come out, she just sits down her burrow and everything comes to her, food and men. :lol2:

My B. smithi is like that, she is never happy, like at all, she's always moving her bit of plant around, every time Ishine a light on her she is moving something. Like now she is kicking bits of dirt around and trying to drag her plant.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I think it's because mine is an adult female, she doesn't need to come out, she just sits down her burrow and everything comes to her, food and men. :lol2:


Might be yeah 

how big is she :gasp:




vivalabam said:


> My B. smithi is like that, she is never happy, like at all, she's always moving her bit of plant around, every time Ishine a light on her she is moving something. Like now she is kicking bits of dirt around and trying to drag her plant.


Awwww, that is awesome :flrt:

I would spend all day watching her do that :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Might be yeah
> 
> how big is she :gasp:
> Awwww, that is awesome :flrt:
> 
> I would spend all day watching her do that :lol2:


She's about 6 inches, still got a bit of growing to do, but I'm not expecting a moult for a few years lol.  

Yeah I do watch her for a bit, she seems to stop when someone's watching her, like nooo carry on. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> She's about 6 inches, still got a bit of growing to do, but I'm not expecting a moult for a few years lol.
> 
> Yeah I do watch her for a bit, she seems to stop when someone's watching her, like nooo carry on. :lol2:


Nice , is she really aggersive ?

Hahahaha, doesn't want to you see her working


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Nice , is she really aggersive ?
> 
> Hahahaha, doesn't want to you see her working


I've only dug her up once and very. She would strike at anything, when we got her in the car it was at the car seat.  Now she is in her burrow I don't disturb her so see no aggression luckily. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I've only dug her up once and very. She would strike at anything, when we got her in the car it was at the car seat.  Now she is in her burrow I don't disturb her so see no aggression luckily. :lol2:


:lol2:

I'm convinced mine isn't a King bab you know:whip:

is always out, and is like mildly aggersive :lol2:


My trap door is more aggersive than her, that thing is tapped in its psycotic little head, it moved its leg and them attacked the substrate it had moved with its own leg :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

PIcture of when I first got her...


----------



## snowgoose

Well I have just spent the last 2 hrs sorting crap out 

I now have a very anal looking spider area :lol2:


----------



## Hedgewitch

snowgoose said:


> Well I have just spent the last 2 hrs sorting crap out
> 
> I now have a very anal looking spider area :lol2:


I'm sorry sir, you have a severe case of anal spiders. There's a topical cream for it though.


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I'm convinced mine isn't a King bab you know:whip:
> 
> is always out, and is like mildly aggersive :lol2:
> 
> 
> My trap door is more aggersive than her, that thing is tapped in its psycotic little head, it moved its leg and them attacked the substrate it had moved with its own leg :gasp:


Haha she will probably get more aggressive as she gets older, have no fear. :lol2: Then you'll be wishing she was nice and cuddly again! 

Haha seriously, that's nuts, I prefer my Ts to be nice and friendly. 



snowgoose said:


> Well I have just spent the last 2 hrs sorting crap out
> 
> I now have a very anal looking spider area :lol2:


Sounds exciting, pics? :gasp:


----------



## Colosseum

Pork pie


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Haha she will probably get more aggressive as she gets older, have no fear. :lol2: Then you'll be wishing she was nice and cuddly again!
> 
> Haha seriously, that's nuts, I prefer my Ts to be nice and friendly.
> 
> 
> Sounds exciting, pics? :gasp:


Actually it turns out it's not as anal as I thought. ( it was just very cluttered and a mess :lol2: )

amazingly there's only 7 Ts in amongst that load


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Actually it turns out it's not as anal as I thought. ( it was just very cluttered and a mess :lol2: )
> 
> amazingly there's only 7 Ts in amongst that load
> 
> image


That's well organised compared to mine. :lol2: I just have all my Ts piled up. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> That's well organised compared to mine. :lol2: I just have all my Ts piled up. :blush:


couldn't stand having them piled up. Much easier when they aren't


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> couldn't stand having them piled up. Much easier when they aren't


Yeah, I'll be happy when I move back and I get my room, I can then have them where I can see them all. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

sounds good.

I can't even stand having the plants and the faunarium on top of the fish tank in my pic :lol:

I think I might just be a bit picky :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> sounds good.
> 
> I can't even stand having the plants and the faunarium on top of the fish tank in my pic :lol:
> 
> I think I might just be a bit picky :lol2:


:lol2: Yeah maybe. My OH is the same, he needs tanks set out in a certain way, I just shove anything where it fits. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

NO, never do that :lol2:

I have 2 shelves on that unit for livefoods :lol: and am getting over run with mealworm beetles


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> NO, never do that :lol2:
> 
> I have 2 shelves on that unit for livefoods :lol: and am getting over run with mealworm beetles


:lol2: How much live food do you have?! I have a fair amount at the moment, I normally only have about 3 boxes, small ones, medium ones and large ones.


----------



## snowgoose

I have a big colony of dubia roaches, a load of morios, tub of mealworms, tub of mealworm "aliens" ready to turn, and a tub of beetles :lol:, oh and 2 pots of fruit flies lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

Biggys stole someones frog!!! :gasp: i am shocked and horrified.

I am trying to sort out, the garden and the inside. nothing is working, i just toally can't be :censor: to do it today, or any other day tbh. 

i just moved the tumble dryer instead. woo hoo. snort. 

and i found a native spid today, with an egg sac under her. runnig for her life on the silage pit. felt sorry for her so she is in a cricket tub. would have been smushed by now, col is leading bales home. 

so how has everyone elses day been?? :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> so how has everyone elses day been?? :2thumb:



Rubbish, cos ive been working!!!!!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Ive been for a drive up to Belfast airport to drop the future Brother and Sister in law off for a flight back to Blighty. Although since Ive been back Ive been watching the cricket and having a few cheeky beers....

win


----------



## angelgirls29

I have absolutely no idea what I've done today... Currently supervising playtime between Evelynn and Cadance and I've found that not all snails like mango!!!!

And if anyone has any tips on how to cut up a butternut squash...


----------



## snowgoose

angelgirls29 said:


> I have absolutely no idea what I've done today... Currently supervising playtime between Evelynn and Cadance and I've found that not all snails like mango!!!!
> 
> And if anyone has any tips on how to cut up a butternut squash...


Are they children or your snails? :blush:

Also, using a knife might help :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

mcluskyisms said:


> Ive been for a drive up to Belfast airport to drop the future Brother and Sister in law off for a flight back to Blighty. Although since Ive been back Ive been watching the cricket and having a few cheeky beers....
> 
> win


Cool, I caught most of the grand prix whilst at work, obviously minus the cheeky beers!


----------



## angelgirls29

snowgoose said:


> Are they children or your snails? :blush:
> 
> Also, using a knife might help :Na_Na_Na_Na:


A. Albopicta :lol2:
Got them last Tuesday... My newest (at the moment) babies :flrt:

I tried a knife and I've got about 1/4 inch in....


----------



## Paul c 1

I've been hungover most of the day ..... both I and the missus went to our friends engagement party yesterday which involved a wicked BBQ and lots of lots of boozing, unfortunatley we didn't arrive home until 4am ..... so i'm understandly tired, irritable and have been feeling rather sorry for myself for most of the day.

however ...... I feel soooo much better though now as I'm about to sit down to officially the best meal in the world; Roast shoulder of Pork and crackling, roast tatties, yorkshire puddings, stuffing and an array of veggies, accomponied by a good dollop of apple sauce.
-P


----------



## snowgoose

Ah, nice 

are you planning to eat the squash or is it just for animals?

If it's just for animals, I guess you could smash it with a large hammer or something :lol2:


----------



## angelgirls29

snowgoose said:


> Ah, nice
> 
> are you planning to eat the squash or is it just for animals?
> 
> If it's just for animals, I guess you could smash it with a large hammer or something :lol2:


Just the snails :lol2:
I'm from Cabbage-land and a squash is a very exotic fruit/vegetable :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I have a big colony of dubia roaches, a load of morios, tub of mealworms, tub of mealworm "aliens" ready to turn, and a tub of beetles :lol:, oh and 2 pots of fruit flies lol


That'd not much really, I have like 4 pots of crickets and 3 pots of locusts at the moment, no idea how I got that many. :lol2: I have those meal worm beetles at home, do they ever die? I forgot about them for like a month, checked back and they were still alive... There is no food in there. 



Dee_Williams said:


> Biggys stole someones frog!!! :gasp: i am shocked and horrified.
> 
> I am trying to sort out, the garden and the inside. nothing is working, i just toally can't be :censor: to do it today, or any other day tbh.
> 
> i just moved the tumble dryer instead. woo hoo. snort.
> 
> and i found a native spid today, with an egg sac under her. runnig for her life on the silage pit. felt sorry for her so she is in a cricket tub. would have been smushed by now, col is leading bales home.
> 
> so how has everyone elses day been?? :2thumb:


Haha, my mum loves gardening, she has spent all day out there, I'll hjave to send her your way.  

I found a spider with an egg sack the other day, I felt sorry for it being stuck in the bath so I set it free in the house. :blush:

Went to get some chicken eggs, then to the gym, currently waiting for dinner, steak and cauliflower cheese, nom nom nom. :mf_dribble:



Paul c 1 said:


> I've been hungover most of the day ..... both I and the missus went to our friends engagement party yesterday which involved a wicked BBQ and lots of lots of boozing, unfortunatley we didn't arrive home until 4am ..... so i'm understandly tired, irritable and have been feeling rather sorry for myself for most of the day.
> 
> however ...... I feel soooo much better though now as I'm about to sit down to officially the best meal in the world; Roast shoulder of Pork and crackling, roast tatties, yorkshire puddings, stuffing and an array of veggies, accomponied by a good dollop of apple sauce.
> -P


Haha i know the feeling, I was well bad this morning, I wasn't so bad when I had my toast with lime marmalade. :mf_dribble: Although I did sleep in till about 1.:blush:

Ooo sounds yummy :mf_dribble: sometimes I hate being on a diet. :whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

just back from whipsnade
i tried to nick some leaf cutter ants, there was a hole in the tank..
i got bit and dropped them lol 
i wasn't pleased, they have an emperor scorpion under 24?7 uv light grr


----------



## Hedgewitch

spinnin_tom said:


> just back from whipsnade
> i tried to nick some leaf cutter ants, there was a hole in the tank..
> i got bit and dropped them lol
> i wasn't pleased, they have an emperor scorpion under 24?7 uv light grr


... don't steal from the zoo Tom.

And hrmm, pretty sure that's bad for them, no?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Hedgewitch said:


> ... don't steal from the zoo Tom.
> 
> And hrmm, pretty sure that's bad for them, no?


lol i only tried to get 2..
dropped both once it bit me lol.

yeah scorpions under uv all the time is bad


----------



## Hedgewitch

spinnin_tom said:


> lol i only tried to get 2..
> dropped both once it bit me lol.
> 
> yeah scorpions under uv all the time is bad


Hrmm, you have my sympathy though. They don't sting but it bloody hurts being bitten by leafcutters.

Are you sure it's 24/7? Could only be during viewing hours...


----------



## spinnin_tom

Hedgewitch said:


> Hrmm, you have my sympathy though. They don't sting but it bloody hurts being bitten by leafcutters.
> 
> Are you sure it's 24/7? Could only be during viewing hours...


i asked, it's all the time

and karma or what?
serves me right though


----------



## Dee_Williams

don't steal from ANYWHERE. it is bad. :bash: and you will end up in prison when it ends up a habit. honest. 

yes please do send your mum up here kerry. would be great. although i think she would cry.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> don't steal from ANYWHERE. it is bad. :bash: and you will end up in prison when it ends up a habit. honest.
> 
> yes please do send your mum up here kerry. would be great. although i think she would cry.


which is why i said..
getting bit serves me right lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

do they have venomy stuff on their jaws or just a powerful bite??


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> That'd not much really, I have like 4 pots of crickets and 3 pots of locusts at the moment, no idea how I got that many. :lol2: I have those meal worm beetles at home, do they ever die? I forgot about them for like a month, checked back and they were still alive... There is no food in there.


I know :lol2:

I have mealworms turning into "aliens" daily. 300 currently "aliens" turning into beetles and about 100 beetles, so don't think I will run out any time soon :lol: 

Might need a bigger tub soon though :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> do they have venomy stuff on their jaws or just a powerful bite??


i think just a nasty bite
huge mandibles


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> don't steal from ANYWHERE. it is bad. :bash: and you will end up in prison when it ends up a habit. honest.
> 
> yes please do send your mum up here kerry. would be great. although i think she would cry.


Very true, stealing is never the answer. 

:lol2: Well we have a 100ft garden and she manages, she is very green fingered, I'm not, I'd rather sit indoors. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i have done 8 or 9 very full wheelbarrows of docks over the last few days. i am sick to death of doing them. grrr.........


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i have done 8 or 9 very full wheelbarrows of docks over the last few days. i am sick to death of doing them. grrr.........


That does sound like a bit of a mission. :lol2:


----------



## kris74

angelgirls29 said:


> A. Albopicta :lol2:
> Got them last Tuesday... My newest (at the moment) babies :flrt:
> 
> I tried a knife and I've got about 1/4 inch in....


Try a really sharp knife!


----------



## spinnin_tom

people who use venomous and poisonous as the same thing GRRRR!!!!!!!!


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> people who use venomous and poisonous as the same thing GRRRR!!!!!!!!


I do that. :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I do that. :blush:


AAARGHH it annoys me soooo much. venom is injected, poison is injested (difference)


----------



## spinnin_tom

just finished kitting out 2 small faunariums.. i'm hopefully going to get a MF pair of these soon..
Chile Flame (Euathlus sp. "Red") Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

and also, a chile rose from goose


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> just finished kitting out 2 small faunariums.. i'm hopefully going to get a MF pair of these soon..
> Chile Flame (Euathlus sp. "Red") Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
> 
> and also, a chile rose from goose


Ive got a little euathlus sp red sling, take ages to grow apparently and I'm impatient!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Ive got a little euathlus sp red sling, take ages to grow apparently and I'm impatient!!!


i've been told they are easy to breed, for a first time

any other suggestions then?


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> AAARGHH it annoys me soooo much. venom is injected, poison is injested (difference)


Same thing to me. :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> i've been told they are easy to breed, for a first time
> 
> any other suggestions then?


I'm not saying don't get em, just that they take ages to grow!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> I'm not saying don't get em, just that they take ages to grow!


naah it's that TSS doesn't have sexed MF pairs for sale, a friend got a pair for £30.


----------



## Dee_Williams

it is a serious mission kerry. will have to finish off tomrrow. about 3 more barrows should do it. argh.

did you have a good night btw? i know you said about your friend being ill but did you enjoy it otherwsie?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> it is a serious mission kerry. will have to finish off tomrrow. about 3 more barrows should do it. argh.
> 
> did you have a good night btw? i know you said about your friend being ill but did you enjoy it otherwsie?


Yeah I did thanks.  He just drunk too much, it's not the first, or the last time. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

does anyone want any fruit beetles? am gonna have laods (possibly) i ordered some and then won and auction on fleabay too. eeek. 
still the fleabay ones are relatively cheap, 4 larva for 99p plus 2.99 p and p. gulp.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> does anyone want any fruit beetles? am gonna have laods (possibly) i ordered some and then won and auction on fleabay too. eeek.
> still the fleabay ones are relatively cheap, 4 larva for 99p plus 2.99 p and p. gulp.




um.. fruit beetles?
what do they look like lol?

how many?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> does anyone want any fruit beetles? am gonna have laods (possibly) i ordered some and then won and auction on fleabay too. eeek.
> still the fleabay ones are relatively cheap, 4 larva for 99p plus 2.99 p and p. gulp.


How much would you want for them? I do love fruit beetles, I don't like having fruit in my room, we get fruit flies. :whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> How much would you want for them? I do love fruit beetles, I don't like having fruit in my room, we get fruit flies. :whip:


i'd be interested too


----------



## Colosseum

Tom you naughty boy you have had that thread closed


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Tom you naughty boy you have had that thread closed


sorry 
i almost got very sweary though.. it was for the best 

anybody suggest a good first time breeder spid?

[just realized. i have over 200 posts, with almost 1/4 on off topic]


----------



## Colosseum

Think people missed what I was meaning to say I did try and give some helpful advice on the end of it oh well, "Suck on my cone" that's what I say!


----------



## snowgoose

you've had over 200 posts for a while


----------



## spinnin_tom

yet another friendly reminder to add to my collection


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> you've had over 200 posts for a while


*2000


----------



## Colosseum

Mine must be in the post as well


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Mine must be in the post as well



hu?

i think the thread got deleted


----------



## Colosseum

you said you had received a friendly reminder I said mine must be in the post.

I have two cheese and ham slices winking @ me do I don't I.


----------



## snowgoose

Colosseum said:


> you said you had received a friendly reminder I said mine must be in the post.
> 
> I have two cheese and ham slices winking @ me do I don't I.


have one, and save the other for 5 mins time :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Oh Jake you little rascal its so tempting.

Any news on the Krabben?


----------



## snowgoose

nothing yet dude, need to try and find a printer first :lol:


----------



## Colosseum

Oh gosh! Well hurry up will you :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

It's not that easy dude :lol2:

will take a while to put everything in motion anyway


----------



## Colosseum

Oh goodie will wait in anticipation


----------



## vivalabam

I've missed an argument? :gasp: I'm usually in the middle of those. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I've missed an argument? :gasp: I'm usually in the middle of those. :whistling2:


 yeah we got a little bit carried away then big nasty steve told me off 
(naturally, that's a joke)


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah we got a little bit carried away then big nasty steve told me off
> (naturally, that's a joke)


Ah I see. :lol2: Naughty naughty!


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Ah I see. :lol2: Naughty naughty!


i was provoked..
..you guys know what i'm like
docile as your common everyday G. rosea, then somebody [urinates] me off and i turn H. mac on their [buttocks]


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> i was provoked..
> ..you guys know what i'm like
> docile as your common everyday G. rosea, then somebody [urinates] me off and i turn H. mac on their [buttocks]


Yeah I'm the same, takes a lot for someone to annoy me though. :lol2: There's only 1 person on here who has really annoyed me that much, I'm more docile than a G. Rosea, just call me a curly haired. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I'm the same, takes a lot for someone to annoy me though. :lol2: There's only 1 person on here who has really annoyed me that much, I'm more docile than a G. Rosea, just call me a curly haired. :whistling2:


ha.
:devil:


----------



## spinnin_tom

‪Lady GaGa - Teeth (HQ)‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## snowgoose

Ah well, you will be children


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I'm the same, takes a lot for someone to annoy me though. :lol2: There's only 1 person on here who has really annoyed me that much, I'm more docile than a G. Rosea, just call me a curly haired. :whistling2:



That was me then lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Ah well, you will be children


but.. but.. but goose


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> That was me then lol


No it wasn't you. :lol2: I was upset, not annoyed. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> No it wasn't you. :lol2: I was upset, not annoyed. :whistling2:


lol

which is worse?


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> ha.
> :devil:


Maybe even a millipede, rub me up the wrong was and I'll secrete dye all over someone... :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Maybe even a millipede, rub me up the wrong was and I'll secrete dye all over someone... :whistling2:


wehey
i mean..
that's not good!!


----------



## Colosseum

Oh come on Kerry I will rub your chest wit vick to make up for it


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> lol
> 
> which is worse?


Annoyed deffinitely. I'm soft as anything, so if someone upsets me, and then we sort it out I'm fine. Although if someone annoys me I'll never speak to them again. So it takes a lot for someone to really annoy me to the point I'd actually go out of my way to avoid them. :lol2:

Same in real life, some of my frineds have been idiots to me, I still love them though. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Annoyed deffinitely. I'm soft as anything, so if someone upsets me, and then we sort it out I'm fine. Although if someone annoys me I'll never speak to them again. So it takes a lot for someone to really annoy me to the point I'd actually go out of my way to avoid them. :lol2:
> 
> Same in real life, some of my frineds have been idiots to me, I still love them though. :lol2:


i like how you say in real life talking about stuff outside of the forum
i do this, i forget you're all real people lol

at least you talk to me, i must be doing something right lol (so far)


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> i like how you say in real life talking about stuff outside of the forum
> i do this, i forget you're all real people lol
> 
> at least you talk to me, i must be doing something right lol (so far)


:lol2: Yeah, I do have a life outside, although it doesn't seem like it most of the time. :blush:

:lol2: Well I like you, you're nice to me, can't go wrong with that.


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Yeah, I do have a life outside, although it doesn't seem like it most of the time. :blush:
> 
> :lol2: Well I like you, you're nice to me, can't go wrong with that.



YAY to both of those 
i try my hardest to be nice lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

what's the going price for a sub adult salmon pink?


----------



## Colosseum

25 quid


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> 25 quid


dayum.. less than i thought
i think i'm going to give G. rosea a go at breeding


----------



## snowgoose

well I have just sold on of my collection to make room for a male for a future breeding plan. :|


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> well I have just sold on of my collection to make room for a male for a future breeding plan. :|


what species (s) ?


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> YAY to both of those
> i try my hardest to be nice lol


Yeah me too, but I have off days. Then I'm like a cow to everyone. :lol2: I blame the fact I'm a woman. :whistling2: 



snowgoose said:


> well I have just sold on of my collection to make room for a male for a future breeding plan. :|


Is that a good or a bad thing?


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Yeah me too, but I have off days. Then I'm like a cow to everyone. :lol2: I blame the fact I'm a woman. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a good or a bad thing?


i'm not really sure.. probably a bit of both


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Yeah me too, but I have off days. Then I'm like a cow to everyone. :lol2: I blame the fact I'm a woman. :whistling2:


PMS :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> what species (s) ?


was my little P.muticus ( king baboon ) 



vivalabam said:


> Is that a good or a bad thing?


I say it's a good thing, as I will hopefully be breeding


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> PMS :whistling2:


Good times hey? :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Good times hey? :whistling2:


oh to be female


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> oh to be female


You are aren't you :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> You are aren't you :gasp:


LOL! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> You are aren't you :gasp:


shh nobody knows


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! :lol2:


:blush:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> shh nobody knows


Ahh sorry "tom" :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Ahh sorry "tom" :whistling2:


*thomasina
(it is a real name, i know somebody called this)

also epic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk3vwEhdzps&feature=related


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> *thomasina
> (it is a real name, i know somebody called this)
> 
> also epic: ‪B. smithi new tank‬‏ - YouTube


I laugh at their misfortune.....


See Mwuahaahhahahahahaahahahahaahahahaahahahaahah


----------



## Colosseum

Chick with dick Tom? :gasp:


Sure your not from Thailand?


----------



## snowgoose

ah well 15 mins to sell a T ain't bad :lol:

Also have someone wanting first refusal, so shouldn't have a problem


----------



## Colosseum

Yeah Jake, one of the oldskool posters as well have not seen Renton about for a while


----------



## snowgoose

didn't sell it to him :lol:

it sold before he posted. He has first refusal


----------



## Colosseum

Oh oh, I will shut my cake hole then!


----------



## snowgoose

haha, don't worry.

I guess my prices are just too tempting


----------



## Colosseum

Yeah good price, I gave mine to Luke1994 he got turned over by some tard on here so I sent him a KB for a freebie


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> ah well 15 mins to sell a T ain't bad :lol:
> 
> Also have someone wanting first refusal, so shouldn't have a problem


 
another 16 days or something since i'll be after some


----------



## snowgoose

oh yeah, that was a while ago now 

any idea how he's getting on with it?


----------



## vivalabam

I have legs bums and tums tomorrow morning. :lol2: It's the earliest I'd have got up in months so I suppose I should go to bed.


----------



## snowgoose

what time is it on at?

fancy taking some pics in your new see through top for tyler? :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

snowgoose said:


> oh yeah, that was a while ago now
> 
> any idea how he's getting on with it?


Give him a PM he won't mind.


----------



## Colosseum

Night dudes I have a splitting headache and im getting irritable


----------



## spinnin_tom

guten nacht mein fuhrer


----------



## Colosseum

Gute Nacht sehen Sie viel von morgen


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> what time is it on at?
> 
> fancy taking some pics in your new see through top for tyler? :lol2:


LOL! It's not here yet, I have to wait for it to come.  

It's at 9:45, have to get up at quarter passed 8 as mums dropping me off closer to the gym, it's like an hour walk away.  I'll still be half hour away where's she's dropping me, but that sure beats walking 2 hours as well as gym time. 



Colosseum said:


> Night dudes I have a splitting headache and im getting irritable


Night night, sleep well. :no1:

Oh yeah! Funny thing happened to me earlier. 

I have an avic, about an inch and a half leg span, only a little thing. I got a bit carried away with it's pot, it's huge.  But I normally put 2 live crickets in there on a Thursday, and it finds then and eats them, it's a bit of an active hunter. It moulted recently so I gave it it's first 2 crickets, checked later that night and 1 was in it's gob, it usually finds the other in a couple of days time. I went to water, avic was sitting right at the edge so I kept my eye on it while I was misting, make sure it wasn't going to do a runner, then all of a sudden a little cricket jumped at my face, landed on the side of the tank, and the avic pounced. :lol2: I've never jumped so high in all of my life! 

Then I was really jumpy, went to feed my frog who lunged at his food like usual, I jumped at hit my hand on my wardrobe. :blush:

Any who I'm off to bed as well, early start, night night everyone. :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Colosseum said:


> Night dudes I have a splitting headache and im getting irritable


Night dude



vivalabam said:


> LOL! It's not here yet, I have to wait for it to come.
> 
> It's at 9:45, have to get up at quarter passed 8 as mums dropping me off closer to the gym, it's like an hour walk away.  I'll still be half hour away where's she's dropping me, but that sure beats walking 2 hours as well as gym time.
> 
> 
> 
> Night night, sleep well. :no1:
> 
> Oh yeah! Funny thing happened to me earlier.
> 
> I have an avic, about an inch and a half leg span, only a little thing. I got a bit carried away with it's pot, it's huge.  But I normally put 2 live crickets in there on a Thursday, and it finds then and eats them, it's a bit of an active hunter. It moulted recently so I gave it it's first 2 crickets, checked later that night and 1 was in it's gob, it usually finds the other in a couple of days time. I went to water, avic was sitting right at the edge so I kept my eye on it while I was misting, make sure it wasn't going to do a runner, then all of a sudden a little cricket jumped at my face, landed on the side of the tank, and the avic pounced. :lol2: I've never jumped so high in all of my life!
> 
> Then I was really jumpy, went to feed my frog who lunged at his food like usual, I jumped at hit my hand on my wardrobe. :blush:
> 
> Any who I'm off to bed as well, early start, night night everyone. :flrt:


Sounds great lol

Pics for Tyler when it arrives then, yeah? :whistling2:

Night


----------



## vivalabam

I'm up, nomming on some porridge, I'm not sure if I'm awake or not yet. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

I'm up and getting ready to go to the beach!!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> I'm up and getting ready to go to the beach!!


Lucky! Want to swap?


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Lucky! Want to swap?


Porridge for the beach?? I'm good! :lol2:

Any way how are you ??


----------



## angelgirls29

I'm up.... I think.... :lol2:
Coffee and biscuits :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Porridge for the beach?? I'm good! :lol2:
> 
> Any way how are you ??


It's gym or beach, mybe that temps you more? :whistling2:



angelgirls29 said:


> I'm up.... I think.... :lol2:
> Coffee and biscuits :flrt:


:lol2: Morning.


----------



## angelgirls29

vivalabam said:


> It's gym or beach, mybe that temps you more? :whistling2:


Eeeeeurgh. I dislike that word... 



> :lol2: Morning.


Morning!
I really want porridge now...


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> It's gym or beach, mybe that temps you more? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: Morning.


Hmmmm.. A day in the gym wouldn't be to bad :lol2:

But the beach is still better! :2thumb:

And morning angel girls


----------



## vivalabam

angelgirls29 said:


> Eeeeeurgh. I dislike that word...
> 
> 
> 
> Morning!
> I really want porridge now...


Haha I'm starting to as well, especially seeing as I'm up so early. :whip:



Trootle said:


> Hmmmm.. A day in the gym wouldn't be to bad :lol2:
> 
> But the beach is still better! :2thumb:
> 
> And morning angel girls


Yeah I know, eating ice cream and all that. :mf_dribble:


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> Hmmmm.. A day in the gym wouldn't be to bad :lol2:
> 
> But the beach is still better! :2thumb:
> 
> And morning angel girls


Morning!
Is your weather good?
When I last went to the IoW it rained the whole time... Happens every holiday... :devil:


----------



## angelgirls29

vivalabam said:


> Haha I'm starting to as well, especially seeing as I'm up so early. :whip:


Rather you than me... I think I'll sit here and eat lots of cream cakes and biscuits and all sorts of yummy food.... :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning, just done my good deed for the day, just rescued a little mouse from impending death at the hands of my cat!


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> Morning!
> Is your weather good?
> When I last went to the IoW it rained the whole time... Happens every holiday... :devil:



The weather is awesome! Nice and sunny!

And viva talking about ice creams, I had a really good mint choc chip ice cream yesterday! :mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam

angelgirls29 said:


> Rather you than me... I think I'll sit here and eat lots of cream cakes and biscuits and all sorts of yummy food.... :lol2:


Jealous.


----------



## angelgirls29

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning, just done my good deed for the day, just rescued a little mouse from impending death at the hands of my cat!


Morning!
Aw... Poor mouse 



Trootle said:


> The weather is awesome! Nice and sunny!
> 
> And viva talking about ice creams, I had a really good mint choc chip ice cream yesterday! :mf_dribble:


Mmmmmm.
I always have mint choc chip or rum 'n raison :2thumb:
Good the weather's good! At least you get to do "holiday" things! : victory:


----------



## angelgirls29

vivalabam said:


> Jealous.


I thought I might mention it since you're going to the gym :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

angelgirls29 said:


> Morning!
> Aw... Poor mouse


 
LOL at least it gets to live another day!










excuse the pink gardening glove its the first thing i could find lol


----------



## angelgirls29

Jonb1982 said:


> LOL at least it gets to live another day!
> 
> image
> 
> excuse the pink gardening glove its the first thing i could find lol


:lol2:
Aww.... look at his little feet :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

Bran flakes, decaf coffee wireless on.


----------



## angelgirls29

Colosseum said:


> Bran flakes, decaf coffee wireless on.


Morning!
Decaff?


----------



## Colosseum

Can't have caffeine


----------



## angelgirls29

Colosseum said:


> Can't have caffeine


Aaahh.
At least it's coffee! :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

Just had a nice fry up!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

have you let the mouse go? hate to rain on your parade but it will probably die of stress anyway. delicate thnigs mice.  

morning all. been up since half 7. sorting out annoying child, fed the dog, fed and watered chicks, tidying up dragons viv and watered berber lady. said good morning to the geckos too. they seem quite daytime active for nocturnal beasts.

am going to make an idiot of myself catching flies for the mantids shortly and then going to tidy up the office before all these beasts come tomorrow.

o and on the subject of fruit beetles, they aren't here yet. so i can't tell people how much or what size. :blush:

would an 11litre plastic shoebox from asda with a vented lid (vented by me) do for a smallish colony or does it need to be bigger??


----------



## Dee_Williams

coffee is yak. dunno how you lot can drink the stuff. urgh.


----------



## angelgirls29

Dee_Williams said:


> coffee is yak. dunno how you lot can drink the stuff. urgh.


:gasp:
How do you stay awake? :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Morning all


----------



## angelgirls29

snowgoose said:


> Morning all


Morning!


----------



## Jonb1982

Bored........


----------



## angelgirls29

Jonb1982 said:


> Bored........


Same here.

School holidays suck (because you'd rather be at school) or school holidays are boring?


----------



## Jonb1982

angelgirls29 said:


> Same here.
> 
> School holidays suck (because you'd rather be at school) or school holidays are boring?


 
Im 29 i left school a long time ago! School holidays suck because you have children to entertain as well as trying to get all the everyday jobs done!!!!


----------



## angelgirls29

Jonb1982 said:


> Im 29 i left school a long time ago! School holidays suck because you have children to entertain as well as trying to get all the everyday jobs done!!!!


Aaaah.
It is only 11am... :blush:

I have a SuperSoaker so I'm okay with the kids round here.
Their parents have seen me with it and laughed.... (They were touching my car...)

My 11 year old sister's coming to stay soon and I have no idea what to do with her...


----------



## Jonb1982

angelgirls29 said:


> Aaaah.
> It is only 11am... :blush:
> 
> I have a SuperSoaker so I'm okay with the kids round here.
> Their parents have seen me with it and laughed.... (They were touching my car...)
> 
> My 11 year old sister's coming to stay soon and I have no idea what to do with her...


Hmmm super soaker? I would prefer a .50 cal


----------



## angelgirls29

Jonb1982 said:


> Hmmm super soaker? I would prefer a .50 cal


The parents will know their kids have done wrong if they go home wet :lol2:

Seriously, all I here is them yelling from one side of the block to the other... But they are kind of scared of me so I just do the "mother look" and they shut up :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

angelgirls29 said:


> The parents will know their kids have done wrong if they go home wet :lol2:
> 
> Seriously, all I here is them yelling from one side of the block to the other... But they are kind of scared of me so I just do the "mother look" and they shut up :lol2:


Hmmm so i need to be scray looking like you then!?!? :gasp:

And that will do the trick


----------



## snowgoose

and how are people on this fine and dandy morning? ( apart from being annoyed with children :lol: )


----------



## selina20

Ermmmm im annoyed with a toddler lol


----------



## angelgirls29

Jonb1982 said:


> Hmmm so i need to be scray looking like you then!?!? :gasp:
> 
> And that will do the trick


I'm not scary-looking!!!!! :gasp:
I told them off once for kicking a basketball at someone's windows - no-one else generally tells them off because they're scared of the parents. However, my and one of the mum's nod to each other (massive thing in MK) after I got her son's skateboard back off another little brat.

They're good kids really, just loud!


----------



## Dee_Williams

my 5 year old daughter woke me up at an unearthly time of day as she was waving to daddy out the window. screeching I LOVE YOU DADDY! it is sweet, but not. so am tired and grumpy. 

but i willshortly be on a mission to get this office tidied completely before all these bugs and beasties land tomorrow. have ended up getting a lot more than i thought i would or should really. 

other than that i am grand .

how is you jake??


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> my 5 year old daughter woke me up at an unearthly time of day as she was waving to daddy out the window. screeching I LOVE YOU DADDY! it is sweet, but not. so am tired and grumpy.
> 
> but i willshortly be on a mission to get this office tidied completely before all these bugs and beasties land tomorrow. have ended up getting a lot more than i thought i would or should really.
> 
> other than that i am grand .
> 
> how is you jake??


I'm not bad thanks Dee, just been to the PO to send out some orders 

What are you getting tomorrow?


----------



## angelgirls29

snowgoose said:


> and how are people on this fine and dandy morning? ( apart from being annoyed with children :lol: )


I'm fine apart from I ate too many biscuits and I now feel sick :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Ermmmm im annoyed with a toddler lol


 
How come lol!?!


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> How come lol!?!


Hes at the age where the answer to everything is either no or he just spits at ya.


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Hes at the age where the answer to everything is either no or he just spits at ya.


 
Sounds like you have your hands full then, kids who'd have em......


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Sounds like you have your hands full then, kids who'd have em......


I dont mind the little one because all she does is sleep. Terrible 2s who invented them lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

it gets worse as they get older sadly. 

i am getting, takes deep breath.

8 species of cockroach.

2 white knee slings

5 or so golden knee slings that i am not sure what to house them in. gulp.

fruit beetle larva (lots possibly)

4inch golden knee female

3 inch versi. :flrt:

large heat strip

and other things i can't remember. eek.

have the housing sorted for the versi and the golden knee and the cockroaches. 

am just unsure about what ot use for the ickle golden knees.


----------



## angelgirls29

Dee_Williams said:


> and other things i can't remember. eek.


I love it when that happens :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> I dont mind the little one because all she does is sleep. Terrible 2s who invented them lol


 
We had the terrible 2's. So great we thought when he turns 3, oh no, it gets worse, far worse!!!!

He is 5 now and mildly bearable!!!!


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> We had the terrible 2's. So great we thought when he turns 3, oh no, it gets worse, far worse!!!!
> 
> He is 5 now and mildly bearable!!!!


Hes as good as gold for his dad. I think he was given to me as something to wind me up to the brink of wanting to live in the bathroom with the door locked lol


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Hes as good as gold for his dad. I think he was given to me as something to wind me up to the brink of wanting to live in the bathroom with the door locked lol


 
Make sure Dad does most of the looking after then


----------



## spinnin_tom

morningski peoples


----------



## angelgirls29

spinnin_tom said:


> morningski peoples


Morning!
How are you?


----------



## spinnin_tom

angelgirls29 said:


> Morning!
> How are you?


tired, need a pee and hungry 

checked everything, i swear my B. albop has grow lol :L


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> it gets worse as they get older sadly.
> 
> i am getting, takes deep breath.
> 
> 8 species of cockroach.
> 
> 2 white knee slings
> 
> 5 or so golden knee slings that i am not sure what to house them in. gulp.
> 
> fruit beetle larva (lots possibly)
> 
> 4inch golden knee female
> 
> 3 inch versi. :flrt:
> 
> large heat strip
> 
> and other things i can't remember. eek.
> 
> have the housing sorted for the versi and the golden knee and the cockroaches.
> 
> am just unsure about what ot use for the ickle golden knees.


Sounds good Dee 

have you managed to offload the excess fruit beetles?


----------



## vivalabam

I'm well tired! I've only just got in. I don't think I've ever sweat so much in my life. :mf_dribble: Waiting for the water to heat up and it's shower time, don't want to stink the house out for too long. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

you mean you have been doing your bums, tums and legs ( or whatever it's called ) until now?

Good god, I would be dead :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> you mean you have been doing your bums, tums and legs ( or whatever it's called ) until now?
> 
> Good god, I would be dead :lol2:


:lol2: Hour of legs bums and tums, half hour in the gym, walked round town for a bit then the hour walk home. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Hour of legs bums and tums, half hour in the gym, walked round town for a bit then the hour walk home. :blush:


ah, that's not as bad then :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> ah, that's not as bad then :lol:


Yeah I don't think my legs, bum or tum could take much more. :lol2: My butt well hurts. :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I don't think my legs, bum or tum could take much more. :lol2: My butt well hurts. :blush:


did you walk to the gym?


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I'm well tired! I've only just got in. I don't think I've ever sweat so much in my life. :mf_dribble: Waiting for the water to heat up and it's shower time, don't want to stink the house out for too long. :whistling2:


 
I can smell you from here!!!


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> did you walk to the gym?


Half way there, mum dropped me off closer. :lol2:



Jonb1982 said:


> I can smell you from here!!!


Hey, I'm showered now!


----------



## Stelios

vivalabam said:


> Half way there, mum dropped me off closer. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm showered now!


Phew still a bit whiffy.


----------



## Jonb1982

*sniffs*.... must be me then!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Half way there, mum dropped me off closer. :lol2:


so..
instead of going for a walk, saving yourself money and getting a good view.. you get a lift, in a car to the gym where you probably did treadmill :L :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> so..
> instead of going for a walk, saving yourself money and getting a good view.. you get a lift, in a car to the gym where you probably did treadmill :L :Na_Na_Na_Na:


try reading back 

She didn't get a lift to the gym :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> try reading back
> 
> She didn't get a lift to the gym :lol2:


she said she got a lift half way


----------



## vivalabam

Stelios said:


> Phew still a bit whiffy.


:whip:



Jonb1982 said:


> *sniffs*.... must be me then!!!


Probably. :whistling2::lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> so..
> instead of going for a walk, saving yourself money and getting a good view.. you get a lift, in a car to the gym where you probably did treadmill :L :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah... but I had a class, and went on the crosstrainer. Plus the treadmill I do on a very high incline, so ner. :Na_Na_Na_Na:



snowgoose said:


> try reading back
> 
> She didn't get a lift to the gym :lol2:


I got a lift half way in the morning and walked back all the way. :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> she said she got a lift half way


No point in walking though, I'd have to leave before my mum left for work, which meant getting up earlier, to then take longer and be tired when I got there for my class. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: well excercise is good, whatever form it takes. 

i am sorting paperwork and hoovering (not totally at the same time) have had a serious sneezing fit, is a long time since i hoovered under the desk. yak. have emptied the hoover 4 time already. half an asda bag full. gulp. minging or what. :blush:

when all this si done i am gonig to get a plastic shelving unit that used ot live in the greenhouse in and see if i can fit it in. 

it does look better already though. 

then will burn the private paper stuff. he he.

it's all gone a bit nuclear jake. i dunno where i am going to put them all. gulp.

the fruit beetles, well they are larva, will arrive tomorrow i hope so i will see what i have and how big etc then. 

think i will have about 60 or so.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Blaaah


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: well excercise is good, whatever form it takes.
> 
> i am sorting paperwork and hoovering (not totally at the same time) have had a serious sneezing fit, is a long time since i hoovered under the desk. yak. have emptied the hoover 4 time already. half an asda bag full. gulp. minging or what. :blush:
> 
> when all this si done i am gonig to get a plastic shelving unit that used ot live in the greenhouse in and see if i can fit it in.
> 
> it does look better already though.
> 
> then will burn the private paper stuff. he he.
> 
> it's all gone a bit nuclear jake. i dunno where i am going to put them all. gulp.
> 
> the fruit beetles, well they are larva, will arrive tomorrow i hope so i will see what i have and how big etc then.
> 
> think i will have about 60 or so.


Well it sounds like fun :lol2:

Hopefully the shelving will fit where you want it to 

60 :O that's going to be fun 

Are they all the same species or different?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: well excercise is good, whatever form it takes.
> 
> i am sorting paperwork and hoovering (not totally at the same time) have had a serious sneezing fit, is a long time since i hoovered under the desk. yak. have emptied the hoover 4 time already. half an asda bag full. gulp. minging or what. :blush:
> 
> when all this si done i am gonig to get a plastic shelving unit that used ot live in the greenhouse in and see if i can fit it in.
> 
> it does look better already though.
> 
> then will burn the private paper stuff. he he.
> 
> it's all gone a bit nuclear jake. i dunno where i am going to put them all. gulp.
> 
> the fruit beetles, well they are larva, will arrive tomorrow i hope so i will see what i have and how big etc then.
> 
> think i will have about 60 or so.


True. :lol2: I think I may be dead after 2 hours of walking, an hour class and time at the gym, I mean i'm pretty knocked out now. 

You're always so busy! I'm bored now, I'm thinking of things to do with minimal effort. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

I need to dry my hair, anyone fancy carrying me up the stairs? My bum is killing me. :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I need to dry my hair, anyone fancy carrying me up the stairs? My bum is killing me. :blush:



I can see Biggys with his hand up, shouting me me me


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I need to dry my hair, anyone fancy carrying me up the stairs? My bum is killing me. :blush:


Stair Lifts | UK Electric Chair & Stairs Lift | Stannah Stairlifts - Stannah
:whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

there is sure some smart alecs in here. :lol2::lol2:

i don't know if they are all the same species to be honest. i think they are sun beetles and erm.........

i will go check.


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> I can see Biggys with his hand up, shouting me me me


LOL! 



spinnin_tom said:


> Stair Lifts | UK Electric Chair & Stairs Lift | Stannah Stairlifts*-*Stannah
> :whistling2:


That might be bit of an investment, seeing as I'm only having lazy moment. :lol2: Plus they are mums stairs, she might have a problem with a stairlift. :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ok they are all sun beeltes. 

Sun Beetle Breeding Kit 2
You Get;
X12 Adult beetles, special mix substrate essential for beetles to feed on, exo terra faunarium housing tank, x4 pots of insect jelly promotes good egg production from the adult beetles, bark log, care sheet.

i was going to keep the adults in that. 

and try the grubs in with the millepede substrate mixed with horse chestnut that i have dried out in hte oven today. 

i thought the starter kit would give me a good idea of the type of hosunig they need.


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> That might be bit of an investment, seeing as I'm only having lazy moment. :lol2: Plus they are mums stairs, she might have a problem with a stairlift. :whistling2:


she could always use it in her old age. it is a good investment.............


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> she could always use it in her old age. it is a good investment.............


:gasp: :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

well, it is true!!!!!!!! :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> ok they are all sun beeltes.
> 
> Sun Beetle Breeding Kit 2
> You Get;
> X12 Adult beetles, special mix substrate essential for beetles to feed on, exo terra faunarium housing tank, x4 pots of insect jelly promotes good egg production from the adult beetles, bark log, care sheet.
> 
> i was going to keep the adults in that.
> 
> and try the grubs in with the millepede substrate mixed with horse chestnut that i have dried out in hte oven today.
> 
> i thought the starter kit would give me a good idea of the type of hosunig they need.


Sounds like a nice kit to start with


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> she could always use it in her old age. it is a good investment.............


:lol2: This is true...


----------



## Dee_Williams

yes but i kinda went a bit mad. ooops. 

i ordered a tub of grubs too. and then won 4 more off fleabay. so i am not sure how many i am getting. ooops.

but hopefully the bought starter kit will do ok and i can test out on the others. from research on the net horse chestnut should be ok. it is just what to house them in that is confuzzing me. 

i was thinking that the 11ltr plastic shoe boxes from asda would be ok. they are vented on the side, i covered the side vents with mesh and cut out the lid for the cockroaches that are coming.

would wax worm tubs (the plastic with the vents) be ok for slings or are they too dark??


----------



## snowgoose

Hmm, can't help with the beetle housing I'm afraid, as I have never kept them before, but Steve might be able to help on that side of things ( [email protected] )

As for the slings. I haven't had wax worm tubs before, but looking around, they look like black tubs with yellow lids?

I would say they are too dark personally, something like cricket tubs are fine


----------



## GRB

For beetle tubs any deep box will be fine. 

I personally wouldn't use waxworm tubs simply because the lids are not translucent so if the sling is on the lid when you try to remove it you might end up accidentally throwing it out of the tub, or shearing it in half if it's caught putting the lid back on.


----------



## spinnin_tom

GRB said:


> For beetle tubs any deep box will be fine.
> 
> I personally wouldn't use waxworm tubs simply because the lids are not translucent so if the sling is on the lid when you try to remove it you might end up accidentally throwing it out of the tub, or shearing it in half if it's caught putting the lid back on.


i learnt this the hard way
i used a big bait box whilst i was sorting out a chile rose slings' viv.
lol it didn't go anywhere, but onto my hand..
ii :censor: myself lol


----------



## snowgoose

:lol:

I've ended holding various inverts while trying to package them :lol2:

Last night it was a jumping spider, who did what it's name suggests :lol:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i thought there would be some problem with them :lol2:

is a cricket tub not huge? these are tiny. think the guy said about 7mm. never had to deal with any pet spider that small before!

edited to add: thanks for al lthe advice guys! is much appreciated.


----------



## snowgoose

ah well 7mm is tiny. I use little 4oz deli pots for any tiny slings I have. Maybe a trip to a local cafe ? :lol:


----------



## JustJack

Afternoon all 

Just got back from the beach! Had a nice swim and climb around the cliffs


----------



## spinnin_tom

well done jack :d

i've got 4 fauns ready for my things imma get from goose 
big faun for female chile rose, next size down for male, 2 smaller fauns for scorpions :d


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> well done jack :d
> 
> i've got 4 fauns ready for my things imma get from goose
> big faun for female chile rose, next size down for male, 2 smaller fauns for scorpions :d


Lucky bugger! :devil:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> Just got back from the beach! Had a nice swim and climb around the cliffs


Sounds ecxiting, any ice cream? :flrt:



spinnin_tom said:


> well done jack :d
> 
> i've got 4 fauns ready for my things imma get from goose
> big faun for female chile rose, next size down for male, 2 smaller fauns for scorpions :d


Haha very nice, you'll be running out of room soon!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Sounds ecxiting, any ice cream? :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha very nice, you'll be running out of room soon!


Yes indeed!

A malteser ice cream :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Yes indeed!
> 
> A malteser ice cream :flrt:


Urgh I'm so jealous.  I've had an apple... Yumm.


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Urgh I'm so jealous.  I've had an apple... Yumm.


Delicious


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Delicious


I know! I mean it's ok, doesn't fill me up though, and I still want ice cream.


----------



## Biggys

*runs in, steals Jacks Ice cream, Runs back out*




Mwuahahahaha :devil:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> *runs in, steals Jacks Ice cream, Runs back out*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mwuahahahaha :devil:


Sorry Ty your a bit late.. I ate it 2 hours ago! :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> *runs in, steals Jacks Ice cream, Runs back out*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mwuahahahaha :devil:


you did that through the computer?
i dread to think what you've virtually been doing to kerry :whistling2:

lol.

my B. albop just dropped hairs on my hand.


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> you did that through the computer?
> i dread to think what you've virtually been doing to kerry :whistling2:
> 
> lol.
> 
> my B. albop just dropped hairs on my hand.


:whip: I'll have you know I'm not a virtual slag!

Edit: Is that a bad word? I get confused as to what constitutes as swearing sometimes!


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> you did that through the computer?
> i dread to think what you've virtually been doing to kerry :whistling2:
> 
> lol.
> 
> my B. albop just dropped hairs on my hand.


:lol2: :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> :whip: I'll have you know I'm not a virtual slag!


like i've not heard that before ;p


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> like i've not heard that before ;p


Well I'm glad you got haired! :whip:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Sorry Ty your a bit late.. I ate it 2 hours ago! :2thumb:


 
Oh.....well that failed :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> you did that through the computer?
> i dread to think what you've virtually been doing to kerry :whistling2:
> 
> lol.
> 
> my B. albop just dropped hairs on my hand.


 
Yeah I am Computer ninja :whistling2:

and, WTF :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Afternoon


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Afternoon


Hello! How has your day been so far?


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Afternoon


Afternoon fella 


How are you ?


----------



## Dee_Williams

i had teeny pots. ooops. the ghost mantid tinies came in them. am just doing some alterations.

and have prepped the pots for the versis, note 2 not one. am getting an extra one. eeeek.


----------



## Dee_Williams

my versis are acting odd. the ickle ones. one has moulted and must have eaten it's shed. it is suddenly huge. 

they were both out on the sides of their tubs. bodding about. they are now about an inch legspan.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> my versis are acting odd. the ickle ones. one has moulted and must have eaten it's shed. it is suddenly huge.
> 
> they were both out on the sides of their tubs. bodding about. they are now about an inch legspan.


Awwwwww sounds good, gotta love baby avic's so cute and fluffy :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Haha very nice, you'll be running out of room soon!


i have 
there's stuff moving onto my floor now


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Hello! How has your day been so far?


Been busy and hot just finished bailing some silage.


----------



## Dee_Williams

cor that's a bit late aint it?? :gasp:

our extras were all done last week.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Been busy and hot just finished bailing some silage.


what's that, dinner?


----------



## Dee_Williams

for cows. :2thumb:


----------



## hazza12

wagwan ladys and fellas


----------



## Colosseum

Yeah for a Farmer close to me for his cows, lot's of silaging going on around here at the mo still. Combines are out in force so should be on trailers or operating the corn dryer soon busy times.


----------



## spinnin_tom

nagwan harry


----------



## vivalabam

I'm well and truely cream crackerd! I just walked the dog for an hour, I'll be sleeping well tonight. :lol2:

Just waiting for my jacket potato with beans, nom nom. :mf_dribble:


----------



## spinnin_tom

is sad 
a girl deleted me as a friend on facebook :gasp:

oh well.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCHzicKq3W4&ob=av3n


----------



## angelgirls29

vivalabam said:


> Just waiting for my jacket potato with beans, nom nom. :mf_dribble:


Snap :lol2:

I just tripped on a paving slab and my toe's bruised


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> is sad
> a girl deleted me as a friend on facebook :gasp:


 
Was she hot ? :lol2:


angelgirls29 said:


> Snap :lol2:
> 
> I just tripped on a paving slab and my toe's bruised


Awww you ok ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Was she hot ? :lol2:


i wouldn't say no.. :blush:


----------



## angelgirls29

Biggys said:


> Was she hot ? :lol2:
> 
> 
> Awww you ok ?


It's the same toe I bashed on a pile of books last night :devil:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i wouldn't say no.. :blush:


:lol2:



angelgirls29 said:


> It's the same toe I bashed on a pile of books last night :devil:


Ouch :O, sounds painful :|


----------



## snowgoose

Sophie,you're eating again? :lol2:

how was you evening skating?


----------



## angelgirls29

snowgoose said:


> Sophie,you're eating again? :lol2:
> 
> how was you evening skating?


I am!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Skating was fine but tiring. It was horrible coming out into the warm... Thermal leggings and all...
And then I tripped.


----------



## spinnin_tom

who want cheesecake?

ah well i don't care if you lot do, i'm not sharing


----------



## snowgoose

just make sure you don't get fat on all that food 

Ah well, at least you had fun, minus the foot :lol2:


----------



## angelgirls29

snowgoose said:


> just make sure you don't get fat on all that food
> 
> Ah well, at least you had fun, minus the foot :lol2:


Me?
Get fat?
Been there done that and the T-shirt's too small for me now..... 

I didn't have it amputated!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

ah, well :lol: you will just have to lose the wait again so the top fits 

I know it wasn't amputated, but it might be better, seeing how clumsy you seem to be with it :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

angelgirls29 said:


> Snap :lol2:
> 
> I just tripped on a paving slab and my toe's bruised


Well nice aren't they. :mf_dribble:



spinnin_tom said:


> who want cheesecake?
> 
> ah well i don't care if you lot do, i'm not sharing


Mmm cheesecake... I had 1 spoonful of ice cream, not quite the same.


----------



## angelgirls29

snowgoose said:


> ah, well :lol: you will just have to lose the wait again so the top fits
> 
> I know it wasn't amputated, but it might be better, seeing how clumsy you seem to be with it :lol2:


It's easier on the ice... :lol2:

And I think I'll just get a bigger T-shirt :Na_Na_Na_Na:




vivalabam said:


> Well nice aren't they. :mf_dribble:


Yep - AND healthy!!!


----------



## snowgoose

ah well :lol: I guess you can't be that fat otherwise you would break the ice :lol2:

( BTW, that was a compliment lmao )


----------



## angelgirls29

snowgoose said:


> ah well :lol: I guess you can't be that fat otherwise you would break the ice :lol2:


It is very thick ice..... :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

angelgirls29 said:


> It is very thick ice..... :whistling2:


I know :lol: but I still don't believe your that fat :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

goose..
do you have or know of any good care sheets for these disgusting things?
Scolopendra morsitans - £13.37 : Invert Imports, Your One Stop Invert Shop


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> goose..
> do you have or know of any good care sheets for these disgusting things?
> Scolopendra morsitans - £13.37 : Invert Imports, Your One Stop Invert Shop


nope, but after googling I found these 2;

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...1-scolopendra-morsitans-caresheet-needed.html

Re: Scolopendra morsitans care


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> goose..
> do you have or know of any good care sheets for these disgusting things?
> Scolopendra morsitans - £13.37 : Invert Imports, Your One Stop Invert Shop


there is a good caresheet 

I think it was written by the S.W.A.T :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> nope, but after googling I found these 2;
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...1-scolopendra-morsitans-caresheet-needed.html
> 
> Re: Scolopendra morsitans care


okay cheers mate 
won't be getting one of these for a while after looking around myself.


----------



## vivalabam

angelgirls29 said:


> It's easier on the ice... :lol2:
> 
> And I think I'll just get a bigger T-shirt :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep - AND healthy!!!


Yeah, it's not worth it, watching people eating all the nice foods and I'm stuck here with food that tastes like cardboard.  

Although the jacket potatoe was nice, best thing I've had in a week. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, it's not worth it, watching people eating all the nice foods and I'm stuck here with food that tastes like cardboard.
> 
> Although the jacket potatoe was nice, best thing I've had in a week. :blush:


if you learn to cook, your food might taste better :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> if you learn to cook, your food might taste better :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I have to agree :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> if you learn to cook, your food might taste better :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hey I can cook! I'm cooking tomorrow. We're having shake and bake. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

I thought I said COOK, not open a bag of "stuff" and shove some food in. I mean cook :lol2:


----------



## angelgirls29

vivalabam said:


> Although the jacket potatoe was nice, best thing I've had in a week. :blush:


I take back the healthy thing - I had a double helping of cheese :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I thought I said COOK, not open a bag of "stuff" and shove some food in. I mean cook :lol2:


Hey that's cooking! Kinda... :whistling2:



angelgirls29 said:


> I take back the healthy thing - I had a double helping of cheese :blush:


LOL! My mum kept trying to force me to have cheese, like no. >_<


----------



## angelgirls29

vivalabam said:


> LOL! My mum kept trying to force me to have cheese, like no. >_<


Unfortunately tomorrow's Two for Tuesday at Dominos... :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

angelgirls29 said:


> Unfortunately tomorrow's Two for Tuesday at Dominos... :lol2:


I used to get half price pizza hut on Tuesday. :mf_dribble: But not it's vegetables in a bag.


----------



## snowgoose

I despair


----------



## spinnin_tom

writing this list of all the stuff i want from goose is a nightmare
''i'll have this''
''but then i can't get this  ''
''oh well i'll take the first one off''
''but now i don't have enough for this!!''


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> writing this list of all the stuff i want from goose is a nightmare
> ''i'll have this''
> ''but then i can't get this  ''
> ''oh well i'll take the first one off''
> ''but now i don't have enough for this!!''


If I was to write I list of what I wanted off that website I would just post the link, there isn't much on there I don't want :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> If I was to write I list of what I wanted off that website I would just post the link, there isn't much on there I don't want :lol:


that's it.
i'll have £50 maybe a bit more if i sell some :censor: at a boot sale, but i can't have everything.


----------



## vivalabam

I'm saving myself for Kempton. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'm saving myself for Kempton. :mf_dribble:


I'm trying to, but so much awesome stuff about atm :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I'm trying to, but so much awesome stuff about atm :lol2:


:lol2: I think it's becasue I feel like I have enough now, I might get one or two at Kempton, but I'm not going crazy. :whistling2: She says now, wait till I get there. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I'm saving myself for Kempton. :mf_dribble:


I think you mean you're saying your money for Kempton, not yourself :lol2:

Saving yourself for something is erm like having no sex until your married :lol:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I think it's becasue I feel like I have enough now, I might get one or two at Kempton, but I'm not going crazy. :whistling2: She says now, wait till I get there. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You will end up coming away with armfuls :lol2:


----------



## Baldpoodle




----------



## Dee_Williams

i want a black and white millipede if anyone comes across one (or 2) at a reasonable price...........

they are very pretty.

is it coz it is breeding season. or past it i guess, that there seems to be a lot for sale??


----------



## selina20

Baldpoodle said:


> image


If we stick you in a laboratory do you then become a labradoodle?


----------



## spinnin_tom

an OBT sling went right up my arm and into my hair lol
silly things.. got it out luckily


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I think you mean you're saying your money for Kempton, not yourself :lol2:
> 
> Saving yourself for something is erm like having no sex until your married :lol:


:lol2: How do you know that's what I meant, Biggys is going after all. :whistling2:



Biggys said:


> You will end up coming away with armfuls :lol2:


I know. :blush:

Mmmm banoffee hot chocolate, screw the diet this is worth getting fat for. :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

Is it me or has there been a lot of "My T escaped" threads recently how hard is it to keep a Spider in a enclosure


----------



## snowgoose

Haha, don't take this the wrong way, but a lass like you from essex, partying the way you do, dressing the way you do...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: How do you know that's what I meant, Biggys is going after all. :whistling2:


:lol2::lol2:





vivalabam said:


> I know. :blush:
> 
> Mmmm banoffee hot chocolate, screw the diet this is worth getting fat for. :flrt:


That sounds good :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Is it me or has there been a lot of "My T escaped" threads recently how hard is it to keep a Spider in a enclosure


hmm there are
i've not lost one..
well, they've gone places on my person, where i need mah mother to get them, but not lost as in got away !


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Is it me or has there been a lot of "My T escaped" threads recently how hard is it to keep a Spider in a enclosure


Quite hard when they can't even tie their own shoe laces... :whistling2: no I kid, things like that happen to happen in flows, like laods of escape threads, then loads of SKS threads, then loads of mantis threads. :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> Haha, don't take this the wrong way, but a lass like you from essex, partying the way you do, dressing the way you do...
> 
> image


Hey! :whip: I'll have you know I'm very well behaved when I go out. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Is it me or has there been a lot of "My T escaped" threads recently how hard is it to keep a Spider in a enclosure


I read that as Mr T escaped. I thought WTF :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Colosseum said:


> Is it me or has there been a lot of "My T escaped" threads recently how hard is it to keep a Spider in a enclosure


And its not even April Fools Day :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I read that as Mr T escaped. I thought WTF :lol2:


LOL! I always do that, I have to re read things often. :blush:


----------



## Colosseum

HOW TO MAKE A TOP SANDWICH

You will need two slices of brown bread, a knife, Flora, and a bag of cheese and onion crisps. And a plate.
First you need to butter the bread and

then put crisps on the bread

Next I put a slice of bread on the crisps

After that I squash the sandwich to break the crisps.

Finally I eat my sandwich.


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Quite hard when they can't even tie their own shoe laces... :whistling2: no I kid, things like that happen to happen in flows, like laods of escape threads, then loads of SKS threads, then loads of mantis threads. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! :whip: I'll have you know I'm very well behaved when I go out. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


yeah, blagging drinks off the pervs, showing your knicks to everyone.

Hell if that's well behaved, I'd...... infact, I'm just gonna stop myself there :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> HOW TO MAKE A TOP SANDWICH
> 
> You will need two slices of brown bread, a knife, Flora, and a bag of cheese and onion crisps. And a plate.
> First you need to butter the bread and
> 
> then put crisps on the bread
> 
> Next I put a slice of bread on the crisps
> 
> After that I squash the sandwich to break the crisps.
> 
> Finally I eat my sandwich.


Why is everything about food recently.  



snowgoose said:


> yeah, blagging drinks off the pervs, showing your knicks to everyone.
> 
> Hell if that's well behaved, I'd...... infact, I'm just gonna stop myself there :lol2:


I said quite well behaved, not an angel. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Why is everything about food recently.
> 
> 
> 
> I said quite well behaved, not an angel. :whistling2:


Nope, even I could have told you that :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ah well :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! I always do that, I have to re read things often. :blush:


 
But I'm not even blonde, I don't have an excuse :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Nope, even I could have told you that :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Ah well :lol2:


:lol2: I've been better recently, last 2 times I've not been that drunk, I was pretty drunk, but my dress stayed down, first time for everything. :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

chipsticks and brown sauce sandwiches are the tits.


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> But I'm not even blonde, I don't have an excuse :whistling2:


I do! Tra la la la la. :no1:

Oh dear, I think the sugar has gone to my head, it's been such a long time since I've had any. :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> chipsticks and brown sauce sandwiches are the tits.


Ham, cheese and loads of salad cream. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I do! Tra la la la la. :no1:
> 
> Oh dear, I think the sugar has gone to my head, it's been such a long time since I've had any. :blush:


I think it has.......you just sung at me :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Well we are the subject of crisps well I am, what's your fave?



Mine Cheddar and Onion McCoys


----------



## mcluskyisms

Colosseum said:


> Mine Cheddar and Onion McCoys


McCoys Roast Beef and Horseradish - Limited Edt.


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Well we are the subject of crisps well I am, what's your fave?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine Cheddar and Onion McCoys


 



walkers senstations chicken and thyme :flrt::flrt::flrt::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I think it has.......you just sung at me :lol2:


You should feel special, I never sing. :lol2:



Colosseum said:


> Well we are the subject of crisps well I am, what's your fave?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine Cheddar and Onion McCoys


Pickled onion transformers. :mf_dribble:

Now excuse me while I go hang myself. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> You should feel special, I never sing. :lol2:


I do, I feel very privileged :flrt::flrt:

:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I do, I feel very privileged :flrt::flrt:
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

You never sing for me Kerry


----------



## Biggys

Right Guys and Girls

I'm off to bed now


Night : victory:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Colosseum said:


> You never sing for me Kerry


You never sing either Ole...


----------



## Colosseum

I'm in the Church choir me

O lamb of god


----------



## mcluskyisms

Colosseum said:


> I'm in the Church choir me
> 
> O lamb of god


Can you sing "Over a hill and far away"?


----------



## Colosseum

Yes and "All creatures great and small"


----------



## mcluskyisms

Colosseum said:


> Yes and "All creatures great and small"


Awesome man, keep at it.


----------



## Colosseum

I am regretting not buying them A Aberrans from you now


----------



## mcluskyisms

Colosseum said:


> I am regretting not buying them A Aberrans from you now


I regret not keeping them.


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> You never sing for me Kerry


What would you like me to sing? "ladies let me see you get down low, ladies let me see you get down low, low low low" Maybe something a bit more jolly? 



Biggys said:


> Right Guys and Girls
> 
> I'm off to bed now
> 
> 
> Night : victory:


Night night


----------



## Colosseum

Yeah I bet really cool Sp bugz have some in but they are far to expensive for me


----------



## mcluskyisms

Colosseum said:


> Yeah I bet really cool Sp bugz have some in but they are far to expensive for me


I'll get some more, breed em and hook you a few up.


----------



## Colosseum

That's a deal


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> What would you like me to sing? "ladies let me see you get down low, ladies let me see you get down low, low low low" Maybe something a bit more jolly?
> 
> 
> 
> Night night


Prefer "ladies let me see you get down blow, ladies let me see you get down blow, blow blow blow"


----------



## mcluskyisms

Colosseum said:


> That's a deal


Done. BugzUk you said??? I will sort me some out when I get some more shelving. I miss their awesome browness. Cool spids


----------



## Colosseum

Yeah bugz has some but they are dear, Jake (Snowgoose) has them listed on his import list but they are not adult I don't think


----------



## mcluskyisms

Colosseum said:


> Yeah bugz has some but they are dear, Jake (Snowgoose) has them listed on his import list but they are not adult I don't think


I will have a chat with someone who owns a dog about them.


----------



## Colosseum

Need some sleep, Chris PM me pal when you get some Abberans cheers

Night all :thumb:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Colosseum said:


> Need some sleep, Chris PM me pal when you get some Abberans cheers
> 
> Night all :thumb:


Will do, lata on sir.


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Need some sleep, Chris PM me pal when you get some Abberans cheers
> 
> Night all :thumb:


Night. ^_^ 

I may have to join you, not in your bed, but my bed. I'm well tired, I've had an active day... For once. :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

1. finish this game of mw2
2. go for number two
3. go to bed

hopefully the last two, in that order


----------



## hazza12

if you bred a alien and a dog you would get a dalien


----------



## spinnin_tom

hazza12 said:


> if you bred a alien and a dog you would get a dalien


 
probably not.. are they in the same genus, because if they aren't, they physically can't breed with each other 

what is it, if you breed a snake and a rabbit?
- a rake

night all


----------



## hazza12

mhe it works in my caffine filled brain. 
night then
All on my own now :'(


----------



## Bagger293

spinnin_tom said:


> probably not.. are they in the same genus, because if they aren't, they physically can't breed with each other
> 
> what is it, if you breed a snake and a rabbit?
> - a rake
> 
> night all


Only if it's a male rabbit and a female snake.

If it's a male snake and a female rabbit you get *loads* of snabbits!


----------



## angelgirls29

Bagger293 said:


> Only if it's a male rabbit and a female snake.
> 
> If it's a male snake and a female rabbit you get *loads* of snabbits!


Wow....
I might try that!

Morning everyone!!!


----------



## JustJack

Morning


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> Morning


Morning!
What are you doing today?
Have you been to the zoo yet? (When I went all the lions and tigers started roaring :gasp: )


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> Morning!
> What are you doing today?
> Have you been to the zoo yet? (When I went all the lions and tigers started roaring :gasp: )


Morning!

I think we are going rock pooling today, not to the rock pooling beach I want to because there is no toilet and they cant go in th bushes! :devil: It is the best beach as!

And we are saving the zoo for when it isn't a boiling day, I can't wait to go! Especially to see the tigers, as they are my favourite animal! :2thumb:

And that must of been awesome going when the were all roaring : victory:


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> Morning!
> 
> I think we are going rock pooling today, not to the rock pooling beach I want to because there is no toilet and they cant go in th bushes! :devil: It is the best beach as!
> 
> And we are saving the zoo for when it isn't a boiling day, I can't wait to go! Especially to see the tigers, as they are my favourite animal! :2thumb:
> 
> And that must of been awesome going when the were all roaring : victory:


It was quite funny - the lady from the gift shop came running out :lol2:
I have empathy for you - my mum always needs to go whenever we go anywhere :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> It was quite funny - the lady from the gift shop came running out :lol2:
> I have empathy for you - my mum always needs to go whenever we go anywhere :lol2:


:lol2:

I persuaded them to let is go to the awesome beach!! Wooop!


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I persuaded them to let is go to the awesome beach!! Wooop!


YAY!!! :no1:


----------



## JustJack

Hmm I smell bacon and eggs : victory:


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> Hmm I smell bacon and eggs : victory:


I smell coffee..... :flrt:

And curly kale.... I got new snailies this morning :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> I smell coffee..... :flrt:
> 
> And curly kale.... I got new snailies this morning :flrt:


Gal's?


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> Gal's?


Ja : victory:


----------



## Dr3d

angelgirls29 said:


> I smell coffee..... :flrt:
> 
> And curly kale.... I got new snailies this morning :flrt:


Strange combination do you use Garlic butter and fresh cut french stick lol maybe a cheese sauce for the kale 

sorry only messin


----------



## selina20

Dr3d said:


> Strange combination do you use Garlic butter and fresh cut french stick lol maybe a cheese sauce for the kale
> 
> sorry only messin


I think ur obsessed with seeing snails as a food item lol


----------



## angelgirls29

Dr3d said:


> Strange combination do you use Garlic butter and fresh cut french stick lol maybe a cheese sauce for the kale
> 
> sorry only messin





selina20 said:


> I think ur obsessed with seeing snails as a food item lol


Funnily enough the postman said if he'd known what was in the package he'd have had them for breakfast :lol2:


----------



## selina20

angelgirls29 said:


> Funnily enough the postman said if he'd known what was in the package he'd have had them for breakfast :lol2:


I think mine would make a good meal but they are my babies


----------



## spinnin_tom

morning all


----------



## angelgirls29

selina20 said:


> I think mine would make a good meal but they are my babies


Same here but I'm used to the escargot thing :lol2:
It's when you've got geckos pawing at the viv doors to get to the baby snails....


----------



## Dr3d

selina20 said:


> I think ur obsessed with seeing snails as a food item lol


 
I love em lol snails need garlic butter and ya away lol they go down real nice with crusty bread an a guiness


----------



## spinnin_tom

if you're wondering why i'm up so early 
i got 250 more surinam roaches in the post :d


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> if you're wondering why i'm up so early
> i got 250 more surinam roaches in the post :d


I got 15 mantids, pack of locusts, 2 tubs of crickets, fruit fly culture and eco earth


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> I got 15 mantids, pack of locusts, 2 tubs of crickets, fruit fly culture and eco earth


baaah don't rub it in 
what mantids?


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> baaah don't rub it in
> what mantids?


Stagmomantis theophila. Should have some C.humeralis coming soon and a SAF L.difficilis XD


----------



## snowgoose

Hi All 

I've been doing some P.muticus holding today:devil: the little bugger didn't want to go into it's postal tub and tried to do a runner 

It's not in the hands or RM :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've been doing some P.muticus holding today:devil: the little bugger didn't want to go into it's postal tub and tried to do a runner
> 
> It's not in the hands or RM :2thumb:


:whip::whip:


----------



## snowgoose

selina20 said:


> :whip::whip:


Sorry


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> Sorry


No ur not XD


----------



## Baldpoodle




----------



## spinnin_tom

Baldpoodle said:


> image




LOVE IT!!

right people
what one?
Bothriurus keyserlingi
Bothriurus sp ''chile beauty''
or Bothriurus picunche


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> LOVE IT!!
> 
> right people
> what one?
> Bothriurus keyserlingi
> Bothriurus sp ''chile beauty''
> or Bothriurus picunche


Chile beauty XD


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> Chile beauty XD


that's one for chile beauty
i like ^ this equally as much as keyserlingi, so i have to make one win by a majority lol


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> that's one for chile beauty
> i like ^ this equally as much as keyserlingi, so i have to make one win by a majority lol


Why not get both??


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> Why not get both??


because i want a pokie 
(it's the same price as either B. species)
i've already gone over my limit by a tenner lol


----------



## vivalabam

*yawn* Morning every one. I'm well tired, I'm not sure if I've not had anough sleep, or I've had too much sleep. :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> *yawn* AFTERNOON every one. I'm well tired, I'm not sure if I've not had anough sleep, or I've had too much sleep. :blush:


lazy


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> lazy


Afternoon? No, it's morning.  :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Afternoon? No, it's morning.  :lol2:


it's 12:35 :L


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> it's 12:35 :L


To me, that is morning. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> To me, that is morning. :lol2:


but to everyone else..
aye aye aye
*bangs head against wall*

lol

been to the gym yet kerry?


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> but to everyone else..
> aye aye aye
> *bangs head against wall*
> 
> lol
> 
> been to the gym yet kerry?


:lol2: No not yet, going late today, me and my mum are going to a body balence class, I think it's like Yoga or something. :lol2:

In my vegatitive state I'm in now I dropped a whole glass of juice all over a plug socket... Oops?


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> In my vegatitive state I'm in now I dropped a whole glass of juice all over a plug socket... Oops?


how clever.
get it cleaned up quick.

have fun at your balance stuff
is it like planking at all?


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> how clever.
> get it cleaned up quick.
> 
> have fun at your balance stuff
> is it like planking at all?


Eh, I cleaned the plug socket and left the rest, I'm sure it will be fine? :whistling2:

I have no idea I've never been, it could be. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Wow it's hot outside, time to go sunbathe I think! I can finish off the rest of my Jordan book. :whistling2:


----------



## Hedgewitch

Wix.com 2 created by dermo8 based on My Personal Portfolio New

Irish presidential candidate... he seems a little bit insane. Policies 4, 15 and 20.


----------



## spinnin_tom

number 20 sort of contradicts himself and he wants to ban sugar


----------



## Hedgewitch

spinnin_tom said:


> number 20 sort of contradicts himself and he wants to ban sugar


No, just fructose, y'know that one found in fruit...

I've yet to find a source but apparently:


> Irish Presidential candidate who believes that a Gay Mafia is looking to create a "uber-Gay elite" and a "female breeding underclass" and criminals will force women into being surrogates for the gays


----------



## spinnin_tom

Hedgewitch said:


> No, just fructose, y'know that one found in fruit...
> 
> I've yet to find a source but apparently:



lol yeah i know, i was joking

and he things the gay mafia is trying to make an army?


----------



## Biggys

Hedgewitch said:


> No, just fructose, y'know that one found in fruit...
> 
> I've yet to find a source but apparently:


Is It bad I just laughed at that, how stupid is that :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

I just had a peach and the juice went all over me, now I'm sticky... Who ever said fruit is good for you. :whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I just had a peach and the juice went all over me, now I'm sticky... Who ever said fruit is good for you. :whip:


god tyler's now a quivering mess 

i just had a bath


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I just had a peach and the juice went all over me, now I'm sticky... Who ever said fruit is good for you. :whip:


It is good for you, if you can eat it with out ramming it into your face until you get some in your mouth :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> god tyler's now a quivering mess


I'm to tired to quiver :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> god tyler's now a quivering mess
> 
> i just had a bath


He's a quivvering mess because you just had a bath? 

Well hello, there's some funky stuff going on in this forum!


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> He's a quivvering mess because you just had a bath?
> 
> Well hello, there's some funky stuff going on in this forum!



lol yup
i've been a bit worried about certain people on here


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> He's a quivvering mess because you just had a bath?
> 
> Well hello, there's some funky stuff going on in this forum!


:gasp: :gasp:

I'm not, but if I was, that deffinatly would not be the reason :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> lol yup
> i've been a bit worried about certain people on here





Biggys said:


> :gasp: :gasp:
> 
> I'm not, but if I was, that deffinatly would not be the reason :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

I found some red snails :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I found some red snails :flrt:


Awesome. :lol2: 

Time to go walk the dog, my legs well hurt, this will be fun. :whip:


----------



## Hedgewitch

vivalabam said:


> Awesome. :lol2:
> 
> Time to go walk the dog, my legs well hurt, this will be fun. :whip:


Sticky, lazy and crippled... good day eh?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I found some red snails :flrt:


pictures :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

Afternoon all!

How is everyone ?


----------



## vivalabam

Hedgewitch said:


> Sticky, lazy and crippled... good day eh?


Tell me about it, I've had better days to be fair, I think I'm still exausted from yesterday. :blush: I normally walk the dog for an hour, that didn't happen today! 



Trootle said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> How is everyone ?


Hey ya, not too bad, tired, lazy, crippled, pretty much the above. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Tell me about it, I've had better days to be fair, I think I'm still exausted from yesterday. :blush: I normally walk the dog for an hour, that didn't happen today!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ya, not too bad, tired, lazy, crippled, pretty much the above. :lol2:


Sounds great :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Afternoon!!


----------



## Jonb1982

I have a glass T enclosure with bone dry substrate and a tiny waterbowl, just stuck digital hygrometer in and its saying 89% humidity?!?!?!?!

confused.com


----------



## spinnin_tom

jonb1982 said:


> afternoon!!


hello!!


----------



## angelgirls29

Jonb1982 said:


> I have a glass T enclosure with bone dry substrate and a tiny waterbowl, just stuck digital hygrometer in and its saying 89% humidity?!?!?!?!
> 
> confused.com


I'm having the same problem :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

I think im gonna ditch that enclosure and go for plastic tubs or faunariums, with more ventilation, im guessing approching 90 percent is a bit high for humidity, its my parapyhsa scrofas tank!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> I think im gonna ditch that enclosure and go for plastic tubs or faunariums, with more ventilation, im guessing approching 90 percent is a bit high for humidity, its my parapyhsa scrofas tank!


fauns are far better, you can close off the vents with tape if you want!!


----------



## angelgirls29

I'm charging the drill to put more holes in my RUBs... 


It's too hot!!!!


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> fauns are far better, you can close off the vents with tape if you want!!


 
Cool gonna go shopping thursday then!


----------



## Dee_Williams

afternoon/evening all. : victory:

how goes it with you lot?

my fruit beetle starter kit and 25 freaky looking grubs turned up this morning. along with 2 gorgeous 3" versis and my 250 glue gun sticks. :lol2:

and of course the big stuff came while i was out so my dad signed for it. :bash: it would be the only time he is ever here. grrrr...........

5kg of cork bark tubes (massive bag) and 2 breeding box fauns. :2thumb:

so no spiderlings, no extra grubs. :censor:

i am off out of the house at 9am tomorrow. post doesn't come til half past and i won't be back til gone midnight. Argh!


----------



## spinnin_tom

5kg O:


----------



## angelgirls29

That is quite a bit :gasp:


----------



## Colosseum

Hello


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Hello


harro


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> afternoon/evening all. : victory:
> 
> how goes it with you lot?
> 
> my fruit beetle starter kit and 25 freaky looking grubs turned up this morning. along with 2 gorgeous 3" versis and my 250 glue gun sticks. :lol2:
> 
> and of course the big stuff came while i was out so my dad signed for it. :bash: it would be the only time he is ever here. grrrr...........
> 
> 5kg of cork bark tubes (massive bag) and 2 breeding box fauns. :2thumb:
> 
> so no spiderlings, no extra grubs. :censor:
> 
> i am off out of the house at 9am tomorrow. post doesn't come til half past and i won't be back til gone midnight. Argh!


Well that's a bit of a :censor::devil::censor::devil::censor::devil::censor::devil::censor::devil::censor:

:whip:



Colosseum said:


> Hello


Afternoon Ole :2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum

Just tried some sizzling bacon McCoys they are nice nice nice.


Hi Jake :2thumb:


Kerry is it Shake and Bake tonight?


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Just tried some sizzling bacon McCoys they are nice nice nice.
> 
> 
> Hi Jake :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Kerry is it Shake and Bake tonight?


It is indeed! It's in the oven, just have to wait till 10 to and it's ready. First time I've ever cooked, vegetables and meat. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Well, I've just eaten my dinner 

Pork chops, new potatoes and steamed veg


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Well, I've just eaten my dinner
> 
> Pork chops, new potatoes and steamed veg


Sounds yummy. :lol2: I'vr not had steamed veg in ages, kinda makes me want some...


----------



## snowgoose

it was 

Pic up a good recipe book and have some fun. Well worth learning how to cook proper food IMO


----------



## angelgirls29

Twooooooo for Tuesday!!!!!!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> it was
> 
> Pic up a good recipe book and have some fun. Well worth learning how to cook proper food IMO


Yeah we have a weight watchers magazine, there's some awesome recipies on there, all low fat as well. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

I said a recipe book, not a glossy piece of crap with words in :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Hello





vivalabam said:


> Yeah we have a weight watchers magazine, there's some awesome recipies on there, all low fat as well. :lol2:


yuk!
low fat ?!?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> yuk!
> low fat ?!?



Low fat can be just as tasty Tom!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Low fat can be just as tasty Tom!


i'm not buying it..
i do like quorn though !!


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm not buying it..
> i do like quorn though !!



Quorn mince rules! All this talk of healthiness and I'm having take away haha!


----------



## Colosseum

I've just completed eating one big fat salad, much to hot for cooked scram.

Oh Tom Quorn gives me windy pops real bad.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I said a recipe book, not a glossy piece of crap with words in :lol2:


Well it;s the same thing? they both have recipes in them! 



spinnin_tom said:


> yuk!
> low fat ?!?


Well when you get old thing start to go down south! No wait, that's not the right one...

When you get old you can't eat all the things you could when young! There that's the right one. 

Getting old sucks. 



Colosseum said:


> I've just completed eating one big fat salad, much to hot for cooked scram.
> 
> Oh Tom Quorn gives me windy pops real bad.


I should look into salads, I never thought leaves could fill me up, but I've been eating veg a lot more, maybe it can be filling. :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Does it take a lot to fill you up then kerry


----------



## Hedgewitch

Jonb1982 said:


> Low fat can be just as tasty Tom!


Pretty sure that's not true.

And I burned my tongue earlier, on pizza  

Why, pizza!? I've done nothing but love you...


----------



## spinnin_tom

Hedgewitch said:


> Pretty sure that's not true.
> 
> And I burned my tongue earlier, on pizza
> 
> Why, pizza!? I've done nothing but love you...



you must be hipster..
..you ate the pizza before it was cool 8)


----------



## Hedgewitch

spinnin_tom said:


> you must be hipster..
> ..you ate the pizza before it was cool 8)


That was incredibly funny. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Hedgewitch said:


> That was incredibly funny. :lol2:


i try!!


----------



## Hedgewitch

My face, it tickled so much.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Hedgewitch said:


> My face, it tickled so much.
> 
> image




wicked 
what type of mantis is it?


----------



## spinnin_tom

just made a facebook conversation very awkward
i told a girl she's really good looking, and she told me off.
:blush:


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> just made a facebook conversation very awkward
> i told a girl she's really good looking, and she told me off.
> :blush:


Lol it werent me


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> Lol it werent me


luckily, no!!
think you're a bit old for me, except she's 17


----------



## Hedgewitch

Giant asian, moulted yesterday.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Hedgewitch said:


> Giant asian, moulted yesterday.


nice.
how much was that?!?


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> luckily, no!!
> think you're a bit old for me, except she's 17


You cheeky FEK lol. Im only 23


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> You cheeky FEK lol. Im only 23


still 8 years older than me !!!


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> You cheeky FEK lol. Im only 23


Hahaha you aren't having much luck with the ladies Tom!


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> still 8 years older than me !!!


My other half is 12 years older than me :bash:


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> My other half is 12 years older than me :bash:


lucky him


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Hahaha you aren't having much luck with the ladies Tom!


lol
that's 3 in 2 days !!
i'm smoooth


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> lucky him


Theres no going back on it now. You are a mean mean boy.


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> lol
> that's 3 in 2 days !!
> i'm smoooth


I think somebody needs to give you advice on chatting to the opposite sex before you actually run out of them on ur friends list!!!!


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> lol
> that's 3 in 2 days !!
> i'm smoooth


You are about as smooth as an annoyed of porcupine rolled in broken glass with a barbed wire collar :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

biggys said:


> you are about as smooth as an annoyed porcupine rolled in broken glass with a barbed wire collar :whistling2:


infraction


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> infraction


Oops, thanks for the heads up dude, I don't know what selina is on about, you aren't that mean :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> I think somebody needs to give you advice on chatting to the opposite sex before you actually run out of them on ur friends list!!!!


BLAAAH
any advice then guise?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> BLAAAH
> any advice then guise?


I hear chloroform works wonders :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Oops, thanks for the heads up dude, I don't know what selina is on about, you aren't that mean :lol2:


nobody noticed the edit :whistling2:
i'm quite nice


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> BLAAAH
> any advice then guise?


Become interested in men?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I hear chloroform works wonders :whistling2:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


i'm not too sure about you Tyler 



selina20 said:


> Become interested in men?


good idea, Ty come 'ere :devil:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm not too sure about you Tyler


Hey, I'm all good :whistling2:





spinnin_tom said:


> good idea, Ty come 'ere :devil:


Come near me and I will back hand you.....:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Come near me and I will back hand you.....:lol2:



no you won't, you'll be doped up on chloroform

[okay, this is a joke by the way]


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> no you won't, you'll be doped up on chloroform
> 
> [okay, this is a joke by the way]


 
How can you tell everyone it's a joke, after the PM you just sent me :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Does it take a lot to fill you up then kerry


Not so much these days, but I think I get bored and just stop eating. :blush: All I've been eating is chicken and veg. >_< I told the OH he's taking me out for a meal when he comes here, he said Nandos, like nooo not more chicken and veg! 



Hedgewitch said:


> Pretty sure that's not true.
> 
> And I burned my tongue earlier, on pizza
> 
> Why, pizza!? I've done nothing but love you...


Here we go on the nice foods again, are you all trying to kill me? 



Hedgewitch said:


> My face, it tickled so much.
> 
> image


I've never seen what you look like before. :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> How can you tell everyone it's a joke, after the PM you just sent me :gasp:


everybody, this is a blatant lie 
the bigger boys are being mean!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Hedgewitch said:


> My face, it tickled so much.
> 
> image


look at the poster, top left of the shot


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> everybody, this is a blatant lie
> the bigger boys are being mean!!


It's not a lie, I'm actually quite scared....I feel violated :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Come on children play nice! Otherwise one of you has to come rub my sweaty feet. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Come on children play nice! Otherwise one of you has to come rub my sweaty feet. :mf_dribble:


 

Tom offered to do it......with his face :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Tom offered to do it......with his face :gasp:


Well isn't he a weird kid. :whistling2: 

Just come abck from the gym, I didn't want to go I was already cripled from yesterday, now I'm practically dead. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Well isn't he a weird kid. :whistling2:
> 
> Just come abck from the gym, I didn't want to go I was already cripled from yesterday, now I'm practically dead. :blush:


Hahahahahaaa :lol2:

Awww :lol:, maybe to abit less each time then


----------



## Dee_Williams

have a hot bath and a glass of wine.

good news on the sling front. they haven't been psoted yet. :lol2:

does anyone want 2 really huge cork bark tubes for what i paid for them? i thought it would be lots of little ones ffs. :bash::bash::bash::whip::whip:


----------



## Hedgewitch

spinnin_tom said:


> nice.
> how much was that?!?


25p as a first instar nymph, along with 7 others, who did not make it to adulthood  (some of those were out of my care mind)



vivalabam said:


> Not so much these days, but I think I get bored and just stop eating. :blush: All I've been eating is chicken and veg. >_< I told the OH he's taking me out for a meal when he comes here, he said Nandos, like nooo not more chicken and veg!
> 
> 
> 
> *Here we go on the nice foods again, are you all trying to kill me? *
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen what you look like before. :gasp:


Yes.

And yeah, it's not so great.



spinnin_tom said:


> look at the poster, top left of the shot


http://images.worldgallery.co.uk/i/prints/rw/lg/3/3/Maxi-Posters-Welcome-To-The-Party--331741.jpg

Actually one of my housemate's posters.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> have a hot bath and a glass of wine.
> 
> good news on the sling front. they haven't been psoted yet. :lol2:
> 
> *does anyone want 2 really huge cork bark tubes for what i paid for them? i thought it would be lots of little ones ffs. :bash::bash::bash::whip::whip:*


Never heard of a saw :whistling2:


----------



## selina20

Dee_Williams said:


> have a hot bath and a glass of wine.
> 
> good news on the sling front. they haven't been psoted yet. :lol2:
> 
> does anyone want 2 really huge cork bark tubes for what i paid for them? i thought it would be lots of little ones ffs. :bash::bash::bash::whip::whip:


Why not cut them up??


----------



## Biggys

Biggys said:


> Never heard of a saw :whistling2:


 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



selina20 said:


> Why not cut them up??


 
To late :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i probably will. they would be useful for someone with monitors though. they are mahooosive.


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Hahahahahaaa :lol2:
> 
> Awww :lol:, maybe to abit less each time then


I did too much yesterday, today I'm just dead to the world. :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> have a hot bath and a glass of *wine.*
> 
> good news on the sling front. they haven't been psoted yet. :lol2:
> 
> does anyone want 2 really huge cork bark tubes for what i paid for them? i thought it would be lots of little ones ffs. :bash::bash::bash::whip::whip:


Don't even get me started on alcohol, I put on 2 pounds over the weekend by drinking, won't be doing that again. :whip:



Hedgewitch said:


> Yes.
> 
> And yeah, it's not so great.


LOL! At least you;re honest.

What's not great? I wouldn't say no. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I did too much yesterday, today I'm just dead to the world. :lol2:


 Awww, It will teach you a lesson though won't it


----------



## Biggys

Can someone give me some Idea of what to put in my bagel :hmm:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am sure kerry can and it won't be polite. :lol2:

i always liked them toasted with butter. healthy eh.


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww, It will teach you a lesson though won't it


Nope. :blush:



Dee_Williams said:


> i am sure kerry can and it won't be polite. :lol2:
> 
> i always liked them toasted with butter. healthy eh.


Yeah, maybe a dog poop bagel. :whip: Tyler, why not fill your bagel with ice cream, crisps and chocolate and just rub my nose in it more. :whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> I've just completed eating one big fat salad, much to hot for cooked scram.
> 
> Oh Tom Quorn gives me windy pops real bad.


thanks for the intel


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i am sure kerry can and it won't be polite. :lol2:
> 
> i always liked them toasted with butter. healthy eh.


I ended up having ham, and salad :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Nope. :blush:


:lol2:





vivalabam said:


> Yeah, maybe a dog poop bagel. :whip: Tyler, why not fill your bagel with ice cream, crisps and chocolate and just rub my nose in it more. :whip:


 
I'm sorry Kerry  

On a side note you seem to be quite handy with a whip 

:whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Stupid me unsubsrcribed myself from this thread on my iPod! :devil:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I'm sorry Kerry
> 
> On a side note you seem to be quite handy with a whip
> 
> :whistling2:


I've had a lot of practise. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I've had a lot of practice. :whistling2:


I'm sure you have 

:whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

I have actually been asleep for 3 hours


----------



## samhack

I love walking in on half a conversation


----------



## Biggys

samhack said:


> I love walking in on half a conversation


I'm totally innocent :gasp:

Kerry is corrupting me.......I don't mind. :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## samhack

Biggys said:


> I'm totally innocent :gasp:
> 
> Kerry is corrupting me.......I don't mind. :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:



Its ok I believe you. I know all about women and their corrupting ways


----------



## Biggys

samhack said:


> Its ok I believe you. I know all about women and their corrupting ways


Finally someone is on my side :no1:

:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

samhack said:


> Its ok I believe you. I know all about women and their corrupting ways


*waits for the wave of horror, from the girls*


----------



## samhack

spinnin_tom said:


> *waits for the wave of horror, from the girls*


Just a wave woulda fine by me


----------



## hazza12

nom just had my dinner Wait its 20 to 11 lol hows you guys???


----------



## spinnin_tom

samhack said:


> Just a wave woulda fine by me


*waves*
hi sam 

hi harry 
fine thanks


----------



## samhack

Tired after working more hours than we had light for today. On the plus side its now the fun time of day


----------



## samhack

spinnin_tom said:


> *waves*
> hi sam
> 
> hi harry
> fine thanks


I meant from a girl but what the hell.

*waves*

hi tom


----------



## angelgirls29

*waves*


----------



## spinnin_tom

hazza12 said:


> nom just had my dinner Wait its 20 to 11 lol hows you guys???





samhack said:


> I meant from a girl but what the hell.
> 
> *waves*
> 
> hi tom


lol..
*hi sam*
from a girl i pulled off the street


----------



## snowgoose

angelgirls29 said:


> *waves*












but also 

:devil:


----------



## samhack

Awesome, soon enough we will have enough waves to turn it into a Mexican wave 

Then we can all dance around over sized hats while drinking tequila


----------



## snowgoose




----------



## Biggys

Damn you Jake and all your fancy smileys


----------



## spinnin_tom

Blaah


----------



## angelgirls29

I can't see them


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Damn you Jake and all your fancy smileys


----------



## snowgoose

angelgirls29 said:


> I can't see them


because you fail, again


----------



## angelgirls29

snowgoose said:


> because you fail, again


Again?


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> image


i want in.
can i have some please?


----------



## Biggys

angelgirls29 said:


> I can't see them


Mexican waves, and people laughing it's awesome 



snowgoose said:


> image


 
Damn...you :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> i want in.
> can i have some please?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> image


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

‪The Majestic Plastic Bag - A Mockumentary‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## 8and6




----------



## selina20

[email protected] said:


> image
> 
> image


That is far too bright for this time of night lol


----------



## 8and6

this is more me


----------



## selina20

[email protected] said:


> this is more me
> 
> image


Does seem to remind me of u XD


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> I have actually been asleep for 3 hours


That's so random. :lol2: I'm about to go to sleep for 12. :whistling2: Have to sort out the frogs first though, and feed them some crickets, best thing ever. 



Biggys said:


> I'm totally innocent :gasp:
> 
> Kerry is corrupting me.......I don't mind. :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


Me? I'm totally innocent. :whistling2:


----------



## angelgirls29

Morning!

I can see all the moving smilie things now!


----------



## JustJack

Morning all!

Just of for brekkie in the restaurant! :2thumb:


----------



## ChrisNE

Morning! I love not being at work.


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Just of for brekkie in the restaurant! :2thumb:


Morning!
Campsite restaurant?




ChrisNE said:


> Morning! I love not being at work.


Morning!


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> Morning!
> Campsite restaurant?
> 
> 
> 
> Morning!


Yup :2thumb:

Actually quite a nice restaurant!

And morning Chris! Is your order arriving this morning??


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> Yup :2thumb:
> 
> Actually quite a nice restaurant!


I love campsite restaurants - you never get food as yummy at home or if you pay much more at a fancy restaurant :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> I love campsite restaurants - you never get food as yummy at home or if you pay much more at a fancy restaurant :flrt:


That was actually delicious!!

Ate more then the adults!


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> That was actually delicious!!
> 
> Ate more then the adults!


:lol2:
You're still growing!


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> :lol2:
> You're still growing!


Going to go to the beach in a minute!

Got to get a crab line to so we can catch some crabs later (no rude comments needed)


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> Going to go to the beach in a minute!
> 
> Got to get a crab line to so we can catch some crabs later (no rude comments needed)


I don't think I've ever seen a crab :hmm:
And I used to live less than a mile from the sea :blush:


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a crab :hmm:
> And I used to live less than a mile from the sea :blush:


:gasp: :gasp:


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> :gasp: :gasp:


When you live by the sea it's just.... there, all the time, so I never really went there :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> When you live by the sea it's just.... there, all the time, so I never really went there :lol2:


True :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

It was a bit quiet at work yesterday so I got a graphics tablet and Microsoft Paint and drew this. Then I set it as the desktop on the work PC.

Apparently the manager hates it.


----------



## vivalabam

Morning all. 

My see through top came, problem is it doesn't over my boobs, they are too big.  *sigh* I'm trying to work out how I can wear it now. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Morning all.
> 
> My see through top came, problem is it doesn't over my boobs, they are too big.  *sigh* I'm trying to work out how I can wear it now. :lol2:


:whip:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Morning all.
> 
> My see through top came, problem is it doesn't over my boobs, they are too big.  *sigh* I'm trying to work out how I can wear it now. :lol2:


Erm.....don't :whistling2:

it's see though not much point in wearing it :Na_Na_Na_Na:



spinnin_tom said:


> :whip:


Awww someone grouchy this morning


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Awww someone grouchy this morning



naa i'm fine
:devil:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Erm.....don't :whistling2:
> 
> it's see though not much point in wearing it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It's too low cut, so I could wear like a top under it... Wouldn't look as good though.  Kinda defeats the object of being see through. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> naa i'm fine
> :devil:


Stop with the whipping then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> It's too low cut, so I could wear like a top under it... Wouldn't look as good though.  Kinda defeats the object of being see through. :whistling2:


Exactly :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Go with out then :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Stop with the whipping then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i'm just feeling so s+my (es and em ee) today


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Exactly :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Go with out then :whistling2:


I thinkI may need a little something on, I may not get let in wearing just underwear?


----------



## ChrisNE

Trootle said:


> Yup :2thumb:
> 
> Actually quite a nice restaurant!
> 
> And morning Chris! Is your order arriving this morning??


My order arrived a while ago. Have been mental busy housing and now i'm knackered. I got a bit worried because there were 5 A.sp'peru purple' in there which I didn't order but luckily they were just mis-labelled and were in fact the A.Purperea I had ordered. The H.Lividum were fun...:whistling2: Corn snakes started hatching last night too so have had to house a bunch of them. lol Never resting!



vivalabam said:


> Morning all.
> 
> My see through top came, problem is it doesn't over my boobs, they are too big.  *sigh* I'm trying to work out how I can wear it now. :lol2:


Pictures or it didn't happen?! :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm just feeling so s+my (es and em ee) today


S&M 

Was it to hard to just put that :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

ChrisNE said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen?! :whistling2:


Ahh that saying will never get old :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> S&M
> 
> Was it to hard to just put that :lol2:


meh..
you knew what i meant ;p


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> meh..
> you knew what i meant ;p


I did :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen?! :whistling2:


I tried to upload a picture, my phone wasn't having it though. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I tried to upload a picture, my phone wasn't having it though. :whistling2:


 
Well in that case I will take a sacrifice for the whole forum....I will come and look in person...:whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Well in that case I will take a sacrifice for the whole forum....I will come and look in person...:whistling2:


LOL! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! :lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ChrisNE

vivalabam said:


> I tried to upload a picture, my phone wasn't having it though. :whistling2:


You wouldn't say things like that if you'd watched Pinocchio! :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

ChrisNE said:


> You wouldn't say things like that if you'd watched Pinocchio! :whistling2:


My phone won't upload any photos, if you look at my facebook there's not been a photo uploaded for ages, I feel lost.


----------



## Danhalen

This Thread =


----------



## Colosseum

Danhalen said:


> This Thread =
> image


Don't you have your own failure of a forum to look after?


----------



## Danhalen

Colosseum said:


> Don't you have your own failure of a forum to look after?


Where on earth did this come from?
And what has my my forum got to do with anything? It may not be the biggest but it has a steady traffic flow and serves it's own small purpose.


----------



## Biggys

13,000th post, so thought I would make it worth while :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

I'm off to town, I need a skirt to go with the top that doesn't fit. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'm off to town, I need a skirt to go with the top that doesn't fit. :blush:


I think you should get a really undersized skirt to match the top....:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 13,000th post, so thought I would make it worth while :lol2:


damn girl..
you post too much


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> damn girl..
> you post too much


 
Meh :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ChrisNE

Biggys said:


> Meh :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I always assume that everyone with a spider as their avatar must be a tatooed hairy man. I foprget that girlies like T's too! :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i'm getting a tail-less whip scorpion today


----------



## Danhalen

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm getting a tail-less whip scorpion today


Nice! Been thinking about getting one for pretty much the best part of a decade - Just one of those things I've never got around to I guess.


----------



## billsy

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm getting a tail-less whip scorpion today


Everytime i see a pic of them i keep thinking it's only a matter of time before they are in the next Alien film :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Danhalen said:


> Nice! Been thinking about getting one for pretty much the best part of a decade - Just one of those things I've never got around to I guess.


they're proper funky !!


----------



## selina20

I have 4 whippies and they are adorable :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

ChrisNE said:


> I always assume that everyone with a spider as their avatar must be a tatooed hairy man. I foprget that girlies like T's too! :gasp:


I am a guy dude :lol2:

Not tattooed either.....yet :devil:


----------



## selina20

ChrisNE said:


> I always assume that everyone with a spider as their avatar must be a tatooed hairy man. I foprget that girlies like T's too! :gasp:


OI!!!! :whip::whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> I have 4 whippies and they are adorable :flrt:


what species and do you keep them communal selina?


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> what species and do you keep them communal selina?


Ermmmm they are Damon diadema i think. I do keep them communal but think im guna have to split it because one is very big and i seem to be missing one :bash:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I am a guy dude :lol2:
> 
> Not tattooed either.....yet :devil:


that's a good idea for a subject

what tattoos have you guys got?

a friend is a tattoo artist, he was saying if you tattoo an under 18, it's actually assault O:
when i'm old enough, i want a scorpion on my arm and my name somewhere :d


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> that's a good idea for a subject
> 
> what tattoos have you guys got?
> 
> a friend is a tattoo artist, he was saying if you tattoo an under 18, it's actually assault O:
> when i'm old enough, i want a scorpion on my arm and my name somewhere :d


Heres mine:










My favourite band Motley Crue on my lower back.

Im saving for a blossom tree tattoo to commemorate my kids. Its going to have a sword in one of the branches for my son Ewan. Ewan means warrior. And a pot of gold in another branch for my daughter Jessica. Jessica means woman of wealth


----------



## Danhalen

spinnin_tom said:


> that's a good idea for a subject
> 
> what tattoos have you guys got?
> 
> a friend is a tattoo artist, he was saying if you tattoo an under 18, it's actually assault O:
> when i'm old enough, i want a scorpion on my arm and my name somewhere :d


I've got 5 - mostly asian dragon influenced, but I did get a Pudsey the Bear done for children in need a few years back.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Danhalen said:


> I've got 5 - mostly asian dragon influenced, but I did get a Pudsey the Bear done for children in need a few years back.


nice


----------



## billsy

I have my daughter's names on each forearm, a tribal pattern across the top of my back and a superman sign on my right shoulder (a very drunken mistake as i'm more of a batman fan :blush


----------



## Dr3d

spinnin_tom said:


> that's a good idea for a subject
> 
> what tattoos have you guys got?
> 
> a friend is a tattoo artist, he was saying if you tattoo an under 18, it's actually assault O:
> when i'm old enough, i want a scorpion on my arm and my name somewhere :d


my latest


----------



## spinnin_tom

dr3d said:


> my latest
> 
> image


awesome !!


----------



## Bagger293

The only pic I have of my first tat is from a rave years ago










and the only pic I have of my second is good to tell folk what it's of. Seemed a good idea when I was drunk and I like it a lot but I get asked to explain it a lot which is a bit annoying.. Should have got it done somewhere less noticeable!


----------



## Colosseum

Looks like you were doing ungentlemanly things in that photo


----------



## Bagger293

:roll2:


----------



## Colosseum

The good old day's such a carry on and not a care in the world


----------



## Bagger293

I know, *sigh* sometimes it'd be fun to go back eh? =]


----------



## Jonb1982

Bagger293 said:


> I know, *sigh* sometimes it'd be fun to go back eh? =]


Do it!


----------



## Colosseum

Yeah no kidding I used to go to loads of raves, especially when I used to work on the travelling fun fair, we used to pull into some places and there be a rave on somewhere close good old days


----------



## Jonb1982

9 years ago was the last rave I went to, in an old warehouse In York, awesome night!!! Awesome times!!!


----------



## Bagger293

Traveling fun fair huh? Ever go to the Links Market? I grew up in Kirkcaldy and it was the highlight of the year! =]

Can't remember when the last rave I went to was... Or where it was for that matter! :roll2:


----------



## Colosseum

Kirkcaldy no but its a mean street fair along the front there I know Hornes go there.


----------



## Bagger293

Hornes! They do indeed!

I used to love the market when I was a lad =]


----------



## Colosseum

Yeah plenty of loose ones around that ground lol


----------



## vivalabam

I'm back from town, I'm well tired now, but I've still got to walk the dog and get ready to go out.  

The picture of my top finally uploaded though. :whistling2:


----------



## Bagger293

vivalabam said:


> The picture of my top finally uploaded though. :whistling2:



Aye, we canny see ur face in it!


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Aye, we canny see ur face in it!


I'd just woke up, I was a mess! I did that on purpose. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Wait I'm confused has the picture been posted ? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Wait I'm confused has the picture been posted ? :lol2:


It's on my facebook, it won't be posted on here, I think it belongs in the 18+ section. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> It's on my facebook, it won't be posted on here, I think it belongs in the 18+ section. :blush:


Ohhh :lol2:

I was wondering how He saw it :blush::lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

I could post it here for you all if you want to paypal me some incentive??? :roll2:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> I could post it here for you all if you want to paypal me some incentive??? :roll2:


Bwahahahaha :lol2::lol2:



All I have to say to that picture is.......damn :gasp::mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> I could post it here for you all if you want to paypal me some incentive??? :roll2:


Can in you want, then you'll be the one infracted. :whistling2:



Biggys said:


> Bwahahahaha :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> All I have to say to that picture is.......damn :gasp::mf_dribble:


Haha thanks. :no1: Shame it doesn't fit.


----------



## snowgoose

Mahaha, sorry Ty, I've seen it 

How is everyone on this fine foggy eve?


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> Mahaha, sorry Ty, I've seen it
> 
> How is everyone on this fine foggy eve?


I'm good on this fine sunny day!

How are you?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha thanks. :no1: Shame it doesn't fit.


Didn't look to bad to me :hmm:


I recon you should wear that outfit to kempton :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bagger293

Yeah it's glorious sunshine here too! =]

I like ur breezy short shorts Kerry! =]


----------



## snowgoose

Well, I am not too bad, been to the pub and feel great, met up with an old friend, had a couple of games of pool and some drinks, so...






































IT'S ALL GOOD


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Well, I am not too bad, been to the pub and feel great, met up with an old friend, had a couple of games of pool and some drinks, so...
> 
> IT'S ALL GOOD


And where was my invite


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Didn't look to bad to me :hmm:
> 
> 
> I recon you should wear that outfit to kempton :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL! I don't think anyone would be looking at the reptiles then. :whistling2:



Bagger293 said:


> Yeah it's glorious sunshine here too! =]
> 
> I like ur breezy short shorts Kerry! =]


Thanks, they are what I go to bed in. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! I don't think anyone would be looking at the reptiles then. :whistling2:


 
And there will be a sudden increase in male show attendees :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> I'm good on this fine sunny day!
> 
> How are you?





Biggys said:


> And where was my invite


Sorry dude, you're not old enough, 


Now, where's Kerry :mf_dribble:


hahahahahahaahahahaahah


----------



## Danhalen

SG - did you set the invert imports cart up yourself mate?


----------



## snowgoose

What do you mean set up?

Basically yes from scratch mate, why?


----------



## Danhalen

snowgoose said:


> What do you mean set up?
> 
> Basically yes from scratch mate, why?


Just wondering how you are getting on with Zen. Did you give magento a look at all?


----------



## snowgoose

Danhalen said:


> Just wondering how you are getting on with Zen. Did you give magento a look at all?


I did look at all of them initially, and Zen was the only one I go on with 

Nice and simple :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

this is like the third time ive been back... but im back for good.... so anyone care to feel me in on anything intresting thats happened in the last 2 months? whos kerrys favourite since ive been away? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

Well Kerry is Tylers favourite if that counts? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> Well Kerry is Tylers favourite if that counts? :lol2:


isnt kerry every male on the forums favourite? (especially since that facebook photo) :lol2: ahh feels good to be back though, too much traveling recently :gasp:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> *isnt kerry every male on the forums favourite? *(especially since that facebook photo) :lol2: ahh feels good to be back though, too much traveling recently :gasp:


Sorry but nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> Sorry but nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


hahah well who's your favourite then jakey..... no need to apologise to me.. what about poor kerry! :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> hahah well who's your favourite then jakey..... no need to apologise to me.. what about poor kerry! :lol2:


Haha, that would be telling 

( Sorry Kez :lol: and yes I'm calling you Kez from now on, Kerry is just too long :lol2: )

But, if the offer is there...


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> Haha, that would be telling
> 
> ( Sorry Kez :lol: and yes I'm calling you Kez from now on, Kerry is just too long :lol2: )
> 
> But, if the offer is there...


Oh I like kez.... I to will call her that! 
oh come on you know you want to tell little old me :lol2:
and yes... if the offer was there! :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

so Kez it is, as in the kestrel from Bo :lol2:

I really don't want to tell any more


----------



## Bagger293

snowgoose said:


> Haha, that would be telling



:gasp: I wonder if it's me.. <3 :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> so Kez it is, as in the kestrel from Bo :lol2:
> 
> I really don't want to tell any more


I love the film kez :2thumb:
and awwww your no fun..... :Na_Na_Na_Na: if i guess will you confirm? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Bagger293 said:


> :gasp: I wonder if it's me.. <3 :blush:


I dont know you yet.... but it must be! :whistling2:


----------



## Bagger293

geckodelta said:


> I dont know you yet.... but it must be! :whistling2:



Yessss! =]


----------



## snowgoose

Bagger293 said:


> :gasp: I wonder if it's me.. <3 :blush:


NO



geckodelta said:


> I love the film kez :2thumb:
> and awwww your no fun..... :Na_Na_Na_Na: if i guess will you confirm? :lol2:


and NO :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

snowgoose said:


> NO


Aaww =[


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> NO
> 
> 
> 
> and NO :lol2:


ok jakey.... will you tell me on facebook? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

geckodelta said:


> ok jakey.... will you tell me on facebook? :lol2:


oh and yes i will insist on calling you jakey :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> ok jakey.... will you tell me on facebook? :lol2:


NO



geckodelta said:


> oh and yes i will insist on calling you jakey :Na_Na_Na_Na:


And I often get called Jakey anyway so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> And there will be a sudden increase in male show attendees :lol2:


Haha yeah, I could be some kind of promotion?  



snowgoose said:


> Sorry dude, you're not old enough,
> 
> 
> Now, where's Kerry :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> hahahahahahaahahahaahah


LOL! 



geckodelta said:


> hahah well who's your favourite then jakey..... no need to apologise to me.. what about poor kerry! :lol2:


I know, I'm hurt now.  All those late night chats... Wasted. *sighs*


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Haha yeah, I could be some kind of promotion?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I'm hurt now.  All those late night chats... Wasted. *sighs*


:gasp: we never had late night chats!!


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: we never had late night chats!!


We have! Just you've been gone for so long.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> We have! Just you've been gone for so long.


I know..... miss me? :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I know..... miss me? :whistling2:


I did actually, don't do that to me again. :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I did actually, don't do that to me again. :whip:


I wont! im all holliday'ed out this year... so whens the next show? are you back in essex or still up in the cold north? :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

I am Jakey Wakey's favourite so do one


----------



## geckodelta

Colosseum said:


> I am Jakey Wakey's favourite so do one


long time no talk.... lovely to see you too :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

You mate wondered where you had gone hope things are all right


----------



## Colosseum

What shall I have with my big slice of Treacle Tart?


----------



## Bagger293

a sick bag?


----------



## JustJack

Colosseum said:


> What shall I have with my big slice of Treacle Tart?


Custard!


----------



## geckodelta

Colosseum said:


> You mate wondered where you had gone hope things are all right


things are good thanks  how are you??


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I wont! im all holliday'ed out this year... so whens the next show? are you back in essex or still up in the cold north? :lol2:


I'm going Kempton on the 14th. :no1: I'm back in Essex, finally! It was apparnetly the hottest in the country here, not too shabby! 



Colosseum said:


> I am Jakey Wakey's favourite so do one


I'll fight you for him. :devil:


----------



## snowgoose

Colosseum said:


> I am Jakey Wakey's favourite so do one


Sorry Ole, you're only 2nd favourite :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Happy 800 page off topic thread day people!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'm going Kempton on the 14th. :no1: I'm back in Essex, finally! It was apparnetly the hottest in the country here, not too shabby!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll fight you for him. :devil:


sooo in essex and going to kempton.... you know whats coming right :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Colosseum

geckodelta said:


> things are good thanks  how are you??



Yeah mustn't grumble


----------



## Colosseum

geckodelta said:


> sooo in essex and going to kempton.... you know whats coming right :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Dildo party?


----------



## geckodelta

Dildo party?

No... but,
best. comment. ever.


----------



## spinnin_tom

got my whippie home..
it's just weird
i've got him in a 9L RUB 
pics on my facebook, for you guys who are mah friends :d


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> got my whippie home..
> it's just weird
> i've got him in a 9L RUB
> pics on my facebook, for you guys who are mah friends :d


am i your friend? :lol2::lol2:


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> got my whippie home..
> it's just weird
> i've got him in a 9L RUB
> pics on my facebook, for you guys who are mah friends :d


It is awesome!


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> am i your friend? :lol2::lol2:


if you add me 
http://www.facebook.com/BLACK.GHOST.KNIFE


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> It is awesome!


damn freaky too.
it's really quite chill, but it darts forwards very quickly 
it walks like a crab too :L

*HAPPY 600TH LIKE*


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> damn freaky too.
> it's really quite chill, but it darts forwards very quickly
> it walks like a crab too :L
> 
> *HAPPY 600TH LIKE*


added


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> added


ignored 

naah.. i'm not mean like that


----------



## spinnin_tom




----------



## vivalabam

T. Purins in a death curl.  She has never been right, she has always had a rupture in her abdomen, I knew she would die next moult, seems like she's dying now.  

My first death, it's so sad.


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> T. Purins in a death curl.  She has never been right, she has always had a rupture in her abdomen, I knew she would die next moult, seems like she's dying now.
> 
> My first death, it's so sad.



oh no !!
that's too bad kerry 
i lost a Euscorp today


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> oh no !!
> that's too bad kerry
> i lost a Euscorp today


Sorry to hear that, it;s sad when this happens.


----------



## JustJack

Any death of a creature you own is a sad day :/


----------



## Danhalen

vivalabam said:


> T. Purins in a death curl.  She has never been right, she has always had a rupture in her abdomen, I knew she would die next moult, seems like she's dying now.
> 
> My first death, it's so sad.


You'd be surprised how far you can bring them back from. You mentioned a ruptured abdomen, does the curl look like it's related to fluid loss?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> image


Very nice dude 

Don't mean to pick holes, but what is that lump on her side ?



vivalabam said:


> T. Purins in a death curl.  She has never been right, she has always had a rupture in her abdomen, I knew she would die next moult, seems like she's dying now.
> 
> My first death, it's so sad.


Awwww sorry to hear about this Kerry


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Very nice dude
> 
> Don't mean to pick holes, but what is that lump on her side ?


right side of the abdomen, yeah?
i don't really know :L


----------



## GRB

Danhalen said:


> You'd be surprised how far you can bring them back from. You mentioned a ruptured abdomen, does the curl look like it's related to fluid loss?


More to the point, was the rupture treated in any way? If not, why not?


----------



## Biggys

GRB said:


> More to the point, was the rupture treated in any way? If not, why not?


To be fair I don't know about others, but to me that seems like a little bit of a dig towards Kerry, It's almost as if you are calling her animal care into light ?


----------



## spicewwfc

Biggys said:


> To be fair I don't know about others, but to me that seems like a little bit of a dig towards Kerry, It's almost as if you are calling her animal care into light ?


I disagree, its a fair point. A ruptured abdomen is a very serious injury, and should be treated immediately. 
If you had a ruptured abdomen, I am pretty sure you would seek medical help.


----------



## Biggys

spicewwfc said:


> I disagree, its a fair point. A ruptured abdomen is a very serious injury, and should be treated immediately.
> If you had a ruptured abdomen, I am pretty sure you would seek medical help.


Yeah I understand what you mean mate : victory:

But like I said I personaly saw it as that, others might not


----------



## Biggys

I just thought it was abit insensitive and could of been worded better, seeing as it is Kerrys first loss of a T, It needen't of been said when it was : victory:


Anyway enough of that,

How is everyone ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I just thought it was abit insensitive and could of been worded better, seeing as it is Kerrys first loss of a T, It needen't of been said when it was : victory:
> 
> 
> Anyway enough of that,
> 
> How is everyone ?


I'm good thanks :Na_Na_Na_Na: how are you??


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Anyway enough of that,
> 
> How is everyone ?


 
tired, hungry and i need a pee.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I'm good thanks :Na_Na_Na_Na: how are you??


Bloody Hell :gasp:

Haven't seen you about for a while, 

I'm great thanks mate 



spinnin_tom said:


> tired, hungry and i need a pee.


Pee, put pee in the freezer, sleep while it freezes then wake up eat pee ice...

3 birds one stone 8)


----------



## spicewwfc

Biggys said:


> I just thought it was abit insensitive and could of been worded better, seeing as it is Kerrys first loss of a T, It needen't of been said when it was : victory:
> 
> 
> Anyway enough of that,
> 
> How is everyone ?


I agree the wording was a bit blunt, and it could have been put much better.
Maybe she did treat it, and the T just hasn't got any better. I hope it pulls through.

Yep I'm good, getting a bit sleepy now though, its been a long hot day.


----------



## Biggys

spicewwfc said:


> I agree the wording was a bit blunt, and it could have been put much better.
> Maybe she did treat it, and the T just hasn't got any better. I hope it pulls through.
> 
> Yep I'm good, getting a bit sleepy now though, its been a long hot day.


 
Yup Exactly mate 

Good to hear fella, it has been absolutely roating today :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

whippie is settling in nicely, it's got her feely legs out having a feel.

*goes to find food*


----------



## GRB

Biggys said:


> To be fair I don't know about others, but to me that seems like a little bit of a dig towards Kerry, It's almost as if you are calling her animal care into light ?


I was just curious as to whether she'd tried to treat it, or if she hadn't, why she hadn't. 

Read into it what you will - as I keep saying, if I wanted to insult someone I would do it in my usual blunt manner. 

Idiot. 


:lol:


----------



## spicewwfc

Biggys said:


> Yup Exactly mate
> 
> Good to hear fella, it has been absolutely roating today :flrt:


I'm glad you like it, I hate the summer (just the weather, I like all the bugs, and plants). I had to stand under a hose for a few minutes this afternoon, I just couldn't work in that heat. Hopefully it will be nice and cool for tomorrows grind :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

GRB said:


> I was just curious as to whether she'd tried to treat it, or if she hadn't, why she hadn't.
> 
> Read into it what you will - as I keep saying, if I wanted to insult someone I would do it in my usual blunt manner.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> :lol:


I didn't say you were trying to insult her, I just said that It was insensitive, and put way to blunty for the situation...


----------



## Dee_Williams

o dear. what has been going on??

looks like it has been a bit of a rubbish day in parts all round. 

i am now the nervous owner of a teeny h.mac baby. gulp.


----------



## GRB

Biggys said:


> I didn't say you were trying to insult her, I just said that It was insensitive, and put way to blunty for the situation...


If you go round looking for insults you'll find them wherever you look. : victory:

I don't understand what is blunt about asking:

"what did you do, if anything? if you did nothing, what stopped you doing anything?" essentially. 

What can I say? Sorry it's not in flowery prose, or filled with emoticons...


----------



## Biggys

GRB said:


> If you go round looking for insults you'll find them wherever you look. : victory:
> 
> I don't understand what is blunt about asking:
> 
> "what did you do, if anything? if you did nothing, what stopped you doing anything?" essentially.
> 
> What can I say? Sorry it's not in flowery prose, or filled with emoticons...


Why are you going on about insults, I didn't say anything about them :lol:

It was the way you said it, that is all.

Right enough of this, I'm not going to get into an arguement/disagreement with you about it, becuase it will only end up with me banned : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Bloody Hell :gasp:
> 
> Haven't seen you about for a while,
> 
> I'm great thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> Pee, put pee in the freezer, sleep while it freezes then wake up eat pee ice...
> 
> 3 birds one stone 8)


I know :blush: sorry :Na_Na_Na_Na: been travelling around a lot lately, but I. Back now  you know how much I love getting told off by mods :Na_Na_Na_Na: good  got any more T's??


----------



## spicewwfc

GRB said:


> If you go round looking for insults you'll find them wherever you look. : victory:
> 
> I don't understand what is blunt about asking:
> 
> "what did you do, if anything? if you did nothing, what stopped you doing anything?" essentially.
> 
> What can I say? Sorry it's not in flowery prose, or filled with emoticons...


I think you just answered your own question, 
"was it treated, if not, why not" is a blunt version of "what did you do, if anything? if you did nothing, what stopped you doing anything" 
I am not saying the question didn't need asking, because it did, and it certainly needs answering.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I know :blush: sorry :Na_Na_Na_Na: been travelling around a lot lately, but I. Back now  you know how much I love getting told off by mods :Na_Na_Na_Na: good  got any more T's??


Ahh nice to see you back anyway dude 


And Er....well yes :lol2:

The Invert collection, is closing onto 60 inverts now :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Ahh nice to see you back anyway dude
> 
> 
> And Er....well yes :lol2:
> 
> The Invert collection, is closing onto 60 inverts now :blush:


 
go on then,
list all of them !!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Ahh nice to see you back anyway dude
> 
> 
> And Er....well yes :lol2:
> 
> The Invert collection, is closing onto 60 inverts now :blush:


I remember the days when you wasn't allowed T's!! You've come a long was since then :lol2:


----------



## GRB

Biggys said:


> Why are you going on about insults, I didn't say anything about them :lol:
> 
> It was the way you said it, that is all.
> 
> Right enough of this, I'm not going to get into an arguement/disagreement with you about it, becuase it will only end up with me banned : victory:


How would you like it if I argued with you one day and then said "oh I better not continue because you are younger than me so likely to cry a lot"? 

Kinda similar to the unfair comments I get in arguments "because I'm a mod". Rubbish. I'm not going to ban someone for having a different opinion....

Tone is hard to convey on a forum, and I don't understand why people set their inner dialogue to "read this in an angry voice". Of course everything is going to sound bad if you try reading it in the voice of the Ultimate Warrior or Mr T.


----------



## geckodelta

GRB said:


> How would you like it if I argued with you one day and then said "oh I better not continue because you are younger than me so likely to cry a lot"?
> 
> Kinda similar to the unfair comments I get in arguments "because I'm a mod". Rubbish. I'm not going to ban someone for having a different opinion....
> 
> Tone is hard to convey on a forum, and I don't understand why people set their inner dialogue to "read this in an angry voice". Of course everything is going to sound bad if you try reading it in the voice of the Ultimate Warrior or Mr T.


If I read everyone's comments in the voice of Mr T I would be a very amused man :lol2:


----------



## GRB

spicewwfc said:


> I think you just answered your own question,
> "was it treated, if not, why not" is a blunt version of "what did you do, if anything? if you did nothing, what stopped you doing anything"
> I am not saying the question didn't need asking, because it did, and it certainly needs answering.



I would replace "blunt" with "concise". 

Blunt has negative connotations, whereas concise just means "shorter". 

I just disliked the way it was assumed my question was an insult or snub on husbandry just because it was written concisely. 

Writing to the point isn't a means of insulting someone, I don't get where that idea has come from? 

I was genuinely just curious, because if someone else had advised not to treat, or that death was inevitable, then that would merit more discussion.


----------



## spicewwfc

GRB said:


> I would replace "blunt" with "concise".
> 
> Blunt has negative connotations, whereas concise just means "shorter".
> 
> I just disliked the way it was assumed my question was an insult or snub on husbandry just because it was written concisely.
> 
> Writing to the point isn't a means of insulting someone, I don't get where that idea has come from?
> 
> I was genuinely just curious, because if someone else had advised not to treat, or that death was inevitable, then that would merit more discussion.


Haha. I just realised that I do actually read all your post in and angry voice. Brilliant.
I would like to know too, but thinking about it, I am sure she cares too much to just watch it slowly bleed out and die.
I never thought it was an insult, it was just too direct, and it seemed slightly presumptuous, definitely not pink, and fluffy enough for the situation.
Maybe you are right, and its the angry voice thing, Ill try and read your future posts with the voice of Patrick Stewart.


----------



## Bagger293

Patrick Stewart would be a good voice for sat nav. Him or Christopher Walken although with the latter you would miss your exit by the time he'd told you when to turn..


----------



## Dee_Williams

and it wouldn't help your driving either...............


----------



## Dee_Williams

*And Changing the subject..............................*

so what is everyone up to today???????????

I have been busy already and am totally knackered, we got 2 pigs loaded to go to the abattoir, then one of them took the back gates off the trailer and got it's foot stuck. it was ok though. just squealed like a big girl. :whistling2:

have fed and watered the birds and let out. 

am going to make a bucket of milk for the calves shortly and then feed my spiderlings and my big golden girl and avics that i got this week. :flrt::flrt:

by the time i get that lot done you lazy lot might be awake and answer me. : victory:


----------



## garlicpickle

I'd squeal like a girl if I was on the way to get my throat cut! :gasp:


----------



## Jonb1982

garlicpickle said:


> I'd squeal like a girl if I was on the way to get my throat cut! :gasp:




Aww poor little piggy

Anyone for a bacon sandwich!!??


----------



## garlicpickle

Jonb1982 said:


> Aww poor little piggy
> 
> Anyone for a bacon sandwich!!??


yes please!  if you could fry up a bit of black pudding as well that'd be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Dee_Williams

well it only squealed coz it got it's foot stuck. they are very calm and relaxed gonig into the abattoir. 

more nosey about the other pigs than anything. 

those 2 boys were huge anyway. needed gone a long time ago really. but nevermind, the yhave gone now yay. 
and yes i do love them when they are little and cute piglets, but when they weight 120kgs and are barging you out of the way for their dinner or biting you on the back of the leg for not moving quick enough, they aren't quite so lovely.


----------



## garlicpickle

I like pigs either
a) on the other side of a fence wallowing appealingly in the mud
or b) neatly packaged up and in my freezer.


----------



## Dee_Williams

ours don't wallow, they refuse. contrary buggers. i usually chuck a bucket of water over our sow if it is a hot day and they she gets mudded when she lays down.........

so what is everyone up to today????????


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> ours don't wallow, they refuse. contrary buggers. i usually chuck a bucket of water over our sow if it is a hot day and they she gets mudded when she lays down.........
> 
> so what is everyone up to today????????


nowt! First day off today, not back at work till Sunday night, wooo!!


----------



## JustJack

Im not up to much! Raining here so have to find some indoor stuff to do on site :/


----------



## angelgirls29

I'm hungry.


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> I'm hungry.


Go get some food then...


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> Go get some food then...


I had Cheerios (however it's spelt) :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

yak. do they not taste like cardboard???

i tihnk i am going to make eggy bread/french toast when i get back in. yes i haven't gone yet.

needed some advice on what ot feed these slings.


----------



## angelgirls29

Dee_Williams said:


> yak. do they not taste like cardboard???
> 
> i tihnk i am going to make eggy bread/french toast when i get back in. yes i haven't gone yet.
> 
> needed some advice on what ot feed these slings.


I need to do an Asda order so it was Cheerios or nothing 
The mealworms had the last of the cornflakes :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> yak. do they not taste like cardboard???
> 
> i tihnk i am going to make eggy bread/french toast when i get back in. yes i haven't gone yet.
> 
> needed some advice on what ot feed these slings.


Cheerios are nasty!!

And eggy bread !! I love eggy bread! :flrt:

You are my favourite person now :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah well, that's fair enough. mealworms are far more important than you after all. :lol2:


----------



## angelgirls29

Dee_Williams said:


> ah well, that's fair enough. mealworms are far more important than you after all. :lol2:


I don't normally "do" breakfast so I only buy for the mealworms :blush:


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> I need to do an Asda order so it was Cheerios or nothing
> The mealworms had the last of the cornflakes :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i have my eggy bread with sugar and lemon. and cinnamon in the eggs. yum.

my daughter has hers with jam. :lol2:

i so dont' want ot go out in the rain.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> i have my eggy bread with sugar and lemon. and cinnamon in the eggs. yum.
> 
> my daughter has hers with jam. :lol2:
> 
> i so dont' want ot go out in the rain.


I love eggy bread with maple syrup and bacon :mf_dribble: 

Heaven! :flrt:


----------



## angelgirls29

Eggy bread... Is that where you have a slice of bread with a hole in the middle and put an egg in it? :blush:


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> Eggy bread... Is that where you have a slice of bread with a hole in the middle and put an egg in it? :blush:


Nope..

You crack some eggs in a bowl, whisk them a bit..

Then get a frying pan going with some butter in..

Dip the bread in the bowl of egg, until it's covered then put he bread in he frying pan and wait till goldeny brown 

Well that's how I do it!


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> Nope..
> 
> You crack some eggs in a bowl, whisk them a bit..
> 
> Then get a frying pan going with some butter in..
> 
> Dip the bread in the bowl of egg, until it's covered then put he bread in he frying pan and wait till goldeny brown
> 
> Well that's how I do it!


Aaaa....
Like "battered bread"?


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> Aaaa....
> Like "battered bread"?


Sort of yeh : victory:


----------



## Colosseum

Well what a depressing day it is, fed the Pigs got everything done been rinsing down since I started work @ 5 this morning that'll do for today had a nice hot bath with Radox bath salts Mmmmm feel refreshed and revitalised now I must have a Sausage bap with lot's of the red stuff.


----------



## JustJack

Colosseum said:


> Well what a depressing day it is, fed the Pigs got everything done been rinsing down since I started work @ 5 this morning that'll do for today had a nice hot bath with Radox bath salts Mmmmm feel refreshed and revitalised now I must have a Sausage bap with lot's of the red stuff.


Yummy!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dee_Williams

well i've fed the calves. :lol2: and am drenched. 
just working out what ot feed these slings. think the general consensus is teeny roaches. 

my other glue gun sticks arrived, i now have 450. he he. ooops. 

and my sweet type jars arrived too. 

and my long heat strip. 

and my book. :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> well i've fed the calves. :lol2: and am drenched.
> just working out what ot feed these slings. think the general consensus is teeny roaches.
> 
> my other glue gun sticks arrived, i now have 450. he he. ooops.
> 
> and my sweet type jars arrived too.
> 
> and my long heat strip.
> 
> and my book. :lol2:


Exciting stuff!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

i live a boring life.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> i live a boring life.


Nooo! Getting any parcel is exciting, especially if it's invert related!


----------



## garlicpickle

My false deaths head roaches came, and some springtails, both from Nicola. And a 3m coil of brass strip, to fix to my rats cage lid to stop them chewing their way out through the plastic trim.


----------



## Colosseum

Little barstewards


----------



## angelgirls29

Jonb1982 said:


> Nooo! Getting any parcel is exciting, especially if it's invert related!


I agree!!!!


----------



## Jonb1982

I'm feeling left out, I may have to order something I think!!!!


----------



## angelgirls29

Jonb1982 said:


> I'm feeling left out, I may have to order something I think!!!!


Can you send me your rain, pretty please?


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am looking forward to my banana roaches coming. although the smallish colony i got off fleabay is actually doing really well, there are LOADS of babies.


----------



## JustJack

I want a delivery of inverts! Bloody mothers!! :devil:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i have requested some springtails and some roaches too. she was going to have a count up but didn't get back to me. no desperate rush anyway. : victory:

and i ordered meself some purple jewel beetle larva and 2 tubs of domino roaches off virginia cheeseman. :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

so that is definately going to have to be it. :devil:

i have defiantely gone overboard.


----------



## Jonb1982

angelgirls29 said:


> Can you send me your rain, pretty please?


Haha it's been hammering it down since I got up, you can definitely have some! And yesterday I got caught in the heaviest rainstorm I have seen for a while, I was driving a train at the time, had to slow down, couldn't see a thing the hailstones were like marbles!


----------



## Dee_Williams

it's quiet in here today.


----------



## angelgirls29

Dee_Williams said:


> it's quiet in here today.


I'm around - just not got much to say :lol2:


----------



## Hedgewitch

Woo, sling arrived, _E. murinus _and an _A. purpurea_.

Also a lap harp, because I got drunk at a folk night a few weeks back and went on eBay when I got home. Never go on eBay drunk (I am the life of the party).


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> it's quiet in here today.



It is indeed! 

Lol just had my little Paraphysa scrofa in a full on threat pose and striking out when I was changing water, pays to be careful even with so called docile species!!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

afternoon ladies and jon


----------



## Dee_Williams

i thought one of my new versis was dead. was about to cry lots, then realised it had moulted. oops. but yay. :flrt:will have to wait a few more days before i feed it now. :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> afternoon ladies and jon



Lol hey Tom!


----------



## Jonb1982

Jonb1982 said:


> It is indeed!
> 
> Lol just had my little Paraphysa scrofa in a full on threat pose and striking out when I was changing water, pays to be careful even with so called docile species!!!!



And after that little show of grumpiness, I tapped it's back legs to move her out the way to change the water and she came trotting out onto my hand!!! Happy as larry an just sat there!


----------



## Dee_Williams

well it has to show you how mean it can be you know.


----------



## Hedgewitch

spinnin_tom said:


> afternoon ladies and jon


Ahem...



Dee_Williams said:


> i thought one of my new versis was dead. was about to cry lots, then realised it had moulted. oops. but yay. :flrt:will have to wait a few more days before i feed it now. :lol2:


Awesome, mine moults so infrequently...


Also Eeee! purpurea sling is soooooo tiny. The murinus is bigger, and currently failing to climb the sides of it's tub.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> well it has to show you how mean it can be you know.


Definately must be a female


----------



## Dee_Williams

big fangs. :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

bugger it i am going to take spome pics of my new spids and roaches i think. i am so bored today. just can't be arsed to do owt.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> big thong :whistling2:



What are you talking about!?


----------



## Dee_Williams

ha ha. :bash:

girls need big FANGS to frighten off stupid men. he he.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> ha ha. :bash:
> 
> girls need big Funbags to attract stupid men. he he.


Ok then!


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2::lol2::devil::devil:


----------



## Jonb1982

Haha you are rude!!


----------



## vivalabam

Hanging bad today.


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Hanging bad today.


What's up?


----------



## Dee_Williams

aww kerry. big hug hon.


----------



## Jonb1982

It's quiet!


----------



## snowgoose

Hello All 

How is everyone today?


----------



## Jonb1982

Fine and dandy!


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Hello All
> 
> How is everyone today?


hungry and watchin' the wild thornberrys movie


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am in a totally can't be arsed mood. 

my daughter just helped feed the snails and held a hissing cockroach. :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

how do i get those list things in my signature????


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> i am in a totally can't be arsed mood.
> 
> my daughter just helped feed the snails and held a hissing cockroach. :flrt:


 
hissers are stupid as hell lol


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> What's up?


Hang over.  



Dee_Williams said:


> aww kerry. big hug hon.


Thanks, it's self inflicted so my own fault.  



snowgoose said:


> Hello All
> 
> How is everyone today?


Hey ya, and urgh.


----------



## Jonb1982

How about a vodka and coke to cheer you up?


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> How about a vodka and coke to cheer you up?


*gags* :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: well that is one way to cure a need for drink. 

tom? how do i get those drop down lists in my signature????????????


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: well that is one way to cure a need for drink.
> 
> tom? how do i get those drop down lists in my signature????????????


 
[ drop ]title of list
[ insert ] name of invert [/ insert ]
[/drop ]

(remove spaces between the codes)


----------



## Dee_Williams

thank you!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Dee_Williams

i can't get the stupid thing to put the pecies bit underneath, it just keep s gonig along. doh!


----------



## spinnin_tom

go on google search rfuk drop down
there's a proper thread!!


----------



## vivalabam

Time to walk the dog.  I'm really not feeling it today...


----------



## garlicpickle

spinnin_tom said:


> [ drop ]title of list
> [ insert ] name of invert [/ insert ]
> [/drop ]
> 
> (remove spaces between the codes)


what he said but instead of "insert" use "option" and you can do as many [ option] text [ /option] as you want and then a [ /drop] at the end


----------



## spinnin_tom

garlicpickle said:


> what he said but instead of "insert" use "option" and you can do as many [ option] text [ /option] as you want and then a [ /drop] at the end


 
wps my bad 
i knew it was one of the 2


----------



## Dee_Williams

i tried googling and forum searching but i don't think i did it right. got weird things instead. sorry. :blush:


----------



## garlicpickle

copy this and then take the spaces out inside the brackets

[ drop]
[ option]spider number 1[ /option]
[ option]spider number 2[ /option]
etc etc
[ /drop]


----------



## JustJack

Evening all!

How are we all??


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Evening all!
> 
> How are we all??


evening?
you talkin' smack!!


not bad thanks


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> evening?
> you talkin' smack!!
> 
> 
> not bad thanks


Talking smack?! Never! 

And good good


----------



## Dee_Williams

yay! got it to work!!!

nasty bitey fly in here. bit my arm. ouch.

how has your day been peeps??


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> yay! got it to work!!!
> 
> nasty bitey fly in here. bit my arm. ouch.
> 
> how has your day been peeps??


My day has been good!! 

Off crabbing again this evening


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Evening all!
> 
> How are we all??


Hello, tired, hung over and wet. Not even in a good way, icky rain.  



Dee_Williams said:


> yay! got it to work!!!
> 
> nasty bitey fly in here. bit my arm. ouch.
> 
> how has your day been peeps??


That would be going straight to my mantids if it decdied to bite me. :lol2:

Oh yeah forgot to mention, orchid laid an ooth, yey. :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Hello, tired, hung over and wet. Not even in a good way, icky rain.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be going straight to my mantids if it decdied to bite me. :lol2:
> 
> Oh yeah forgot to mention, orchid laid an ooth, yey. :flrt:


Woooop!!

And being tired hungover and wet sounds great fun!!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Hello, tired, hung over and wet. Not even in a good way, icky rain.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be going straight to my mantids if it decdied to bite me. :lol2:
> 
> Oh yeah forgot to mention, orchid laid an ooth, yey. :flrt:


Woooop!!

And being tired hungover and wet sounds great fun!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

i was debating going and getting the net in a minute. it will poof the minute i pick it up.


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Woooop!!
> 
> And being tired hungover and wet sounds great fun!!


I can honestly say I've had more fun. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Hello, tired, hung over and wet. Not even in a good way, icky rain.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be going straight to my mantids if it decdied to bite me. :lol2:
> 
> Oh yeah forgot to mention, orchid laid an ooth, yey. :flrt:


Woooop!!

And being tired hungover and wet sounds great fun!!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I remember the days when you wasn't allowed T's!! You've come a long was since then :lol2:


:blush:



GRB said:


> How would you like it if I argued with you one day and then said "oh I better not continue because you are younger than me so likely to cry a lot"?
> 
> Kinda similar to the unfair comments I get in arguments "because I'm a mod". Rubbish. I'm not going to ban someone for having a different opinion....
> 
> Tone is hard to convey on a forum, and I don't understand why people set their inner dialogue to "read this in an angry voice". Of course everything is going to sound bad if you try reading it in the voice of the Ultimate Warrior or Mr T.


Difference is you seem to say whatever you want to people on here, then wehn someone has something to say back you ban them,

And before you say this is crap I have a infraction from you under the same circumstanced.

You just go around, being frankly, a prat, throwing your toys out of your pram when someone doesn't panic and shut up because you have the power to ban them

This seems to be another case of some power hungry little man abusing a position of authority, becuase they where probably bullied at school : victory:

How you have Kept your modship is a total mystery to me....


----------



## spinnin_tom

Oh no he didn't!!


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Difference is you seem to say whatever you want to people on here, then wehn someone has something to say back you ban them,
> 
> And before you say this is crap I have a infraction from you under the same circumstanced.
> 
> You just go around, being frankly, a prat, throwing your toys out of your pram when someone doesn't panic and shut up because you have the power to ban them
> 
> This seems to be another case of some power hungry little man abusing a position of authority, becuase they where probably bullied at school : victory:
> 
> How you have Kept your modship is a total mystery to me....


Beef beef beef...


Shame I prefer chicken


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Beef beef beef...


 
lamb lamb lamb...


----------



## Hedgewitch

Biggys said:


> Difference is you seem to say whatever you want to people on here, then wehn someone has something to say back you ban them,
> 
> And before you say this is crap I have a infraction from you under the same circumstanced.
> 
> You just go around, being frankly, a prat, throwing your toys out of your pram when someone doesn't panic and shut up because you have the power to ban them
> 
> This seems to be another case of some power hungry little man abusing a position of authority, becuase they where probably bullied at school : victory:
> 
> How you have Kept your modship is a total mystery to me....


While I'm sure Grant can look after himself, I gotta say, I disagree.

The only people I've seen have a go at him about all this are the people unwilling to abide by the rules of the forum...

I'm not saying Grant is nice, but people get banned for other things.

Also, I'm not sure, but I think mods don't have the power to ban folk on their own, I think they have to consult with other mods first (probably to stop them banning anyone they dislike).

Man up and stop crying because someone disagreed with you.


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> lamb lamb lamb...


Pork pork pork..


----------



## Hedgewitch

spinnin_tom said:


> Oh no he didn't!!


----------



## JustJack

Hedgewitch said:


> image


:lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Hedgewitch said:


> While I'm sure Grant can look after himself, I gotta say, I disagree.
> 
> The only people I've seen have a go at him about all this are the people unwilling to abide by the rules of the forum...
> 
> I'm not saying Grant is nice, but people get banned for other things.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure, but I think mods don't have the power to ban folk on their own, I think they have to consult with other mods first (probably to stop them banning anyone they dislike).
> 
> Man up and stop crying because someone disagreed with you.


Man up and stop crying ?

WTF ?

Like you said grant can talk for him self so shut up and let him talk for himself ok ?


----------



## Hedgewitch

biggys said:


> man up and stop crying ?
> 
> Wtf ?
> 
> Like you said grant can talk for him self so shut up and let him talk for himself ok ?


Never!


----------



## Biggys

Hedgewitch said:


> Never!


:lol2:

mate I really don't want to get into a row with you over it, that would just be stupid to be honest : victory:


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening! 

Has somebody been a naughty boy!?


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening!
> 
> Has somebody been a naughty boy!?


No, I've been good? :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> No, I've been good? :whistling2:


you're not a boy though, are you? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> No, I've been good? :whistling2:


Tyler got himself banned again


----------



## Jonb1982

What a div!


----------



## Colosseum

Needs to grow up I think


----------



## Colosseum

snowgoose said:


> you're not a boy though, are you? :lol2:



Oh yes she is


----------



## Dee_Williams

it's not fair. it has been frankly boring as hell all day and the minute i go to feed the pigs all hell breaks loose. honestly. :bash::lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

not grow up, just stop arguing with grant


----------



## Colosseum

Yeah grow up


----------



## garlicpickle

*is glad she gave up the section mod-ship*


----------



## spinnin_tom

garlicpickle said:


> *is glad she gave up the section mod-ship*


you were a mod O:


----------



## garlicpickle

spinnin_tom said:


> you were a mod O:


Poxicator and I were made section mods at the same time. I decided after a month I didn't fancy it so Steve took over.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> you're not a boy though, are you? :lol2:


Depends what day it is. :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> Tyler got himself banned again


I know, wonder how long for this time?


----------



## JustJack

Just got back from crabbing!

Except caught something even better!

We were in the rock pools, and dad saw something move in the large area of water and something came out the water and started moving along..

Went over to see and it was a huge blue lobster!!

Feisty little bugger, tried to eat me!!

Some one is having a nice dinner of lobster in their camp right now! No pics as on phone but some may see them on fb in a bit..


----------



## garlicpickle

aw I couldn't eat one if I had found it


----------



## vivalabam

I couldn't eat it at all, eww sea food *gags*. I only eat anything fishy if it comes in batter.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Some one is having a nice dinner of lobster in their camp right now! No pics as on phone but some may see them on fb in a bit..



lobster makes me horribly sick, which sucks 'cos it's gorgeous
so i only have it once a year or something, and hope it's not too bad.

i'm fine with crab, shrimp, prawn etc which is dumb!!


----------



## garlicpickle

I've never actually eaten a lobster, I would try one but only if somebody else had caught and cooked it.
I couldn't bring myself to drop it into boiling water


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I couldn't eat it at all, eww sea food *gags*. I only eat anything fishy if it comes in batter.



Tut, you are missing out! Seafood rules!


----------



## spinnin_tom

garlicpickle said:


> I've never actually eaten a lobster, I would try one but only if somebody else had caught and cooked it.
> I couldn't bring myself to drop it into boiling water


they scream when you boil 'em
it's horrible because it's like boiling a baby


----------



## JustJack

So what have I missed? Ty got himself banned again did hr??


----------



## snowgoose

it's actually not that bad :lol2: ( not that I have boiled a baby :lol: )


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> ( not that I have boiled a baby :lol: )


like i've not heard that before!!


----------



## garlicpickle

Everybody knows Jake is a closet baby-boiler.

I've just been given a thorough coating of hairs by a rather feisty MM B. smithi :devil:


----------



## snowgoose

garlicpickle said:


> Everybody knows Jake is a closet baby-boiler.
> 
> I've just been given a thorough coating of hairs by a rather feisty MM B. smithi :devil:


Serves you right for calling me a closet baby-boiler :lol2: if I was one, I would do it in public for all to see :lol:


----------



## garlicpickle

snowgoose said:


> Serves you right for calling me a closet baby-boiler :lol2: if I was one, I would do it in public for all to see :lol:


if he does that again, I'm gonna drop him into boiling water and see how he likes it! :bash:


----------



## spinnin_tom

garlicpickle said:


> if he does that again, I'm gonna drop him into boiling water and see how he likes it! :bash:


Brachys cook up good
(not that i would know)


----------



## vivalabam

Wow what a disaster that was! 

First off I realised my crickets had gone damp and were all dying off, so I had to move them into another tub, they were jumping all over the place. >_< 

Then I picked up my pokie, was looking around see if I could spot it. You know me, most rough handed person there is out there, realise it's on it's back... Oops, so I slowly put it down, 5 minutes later it was actually moulting. I'm such a moron at times, if I can't see it I should be careful. >_< Whole moults nearly off so my being stupid hopefully hasn't done any damage. 

Threw a cricket into my little avic, mum came in at this point, zoooooom! Off it goes, running around all the other tubs I had laying on my bed, should have heard my mum scream! I've never had to pretend to be so calm in all my life! Twice it ran out, crazy little thing. :lol2: All over my arms, I nearly lost it in my arm pit at one stage. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

We are Anonymous.

We are Legion.

We do not forgive.

We do not forget.

Expect us.


----------



## garlicpickle

spinnin_tom said:


> Brachys cook up good
> (not that i would know)


he's just given my female the rogering of her life, so I'm forgiving him :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle

oh yeah baby


----------



## spinnin_tom

garlicpickle said:


> oh yeah baby
> 
> image


you know what i'm going to ask 
are you taking pre-orders and how much?


----------



## garlicpickle

spinnin_tom said:


> you know what i'm going to ask
> are you taking pre-orders and how much?


I never count my chickens, had too many no shows for that :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

garlicpickle said:


> I never count my chickens, had too many no shows for that :lol2:


what?


----------



## garlicpickle

spinnin_tom said:


> what?


it means I don't assume any slings will come of a pairing until I actually see them, because I've mated spiders and had nothing come of it on more than one occasion :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

garlicpickle said:


> it means I don't assume any slings will come of a pairing until I actually see them, because I've mated spiders and had nothing come of it on more than one occasion :lol2:


oh right
blonde moment ftw!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

not knowing about psider sex. which is which????


----------



## snowgoose

the female is the one being man handled :lol:

the male is the top one


----------



## garlicpickle

snowgoose said:


> the female is the one being man handled :lol:
> 
> the male is the top one


The previous picture I took was funnier, he was practically squashing her underneath him.


----------



## vivalabam

My pokie moulted fine, I can stop worrying now. :blush:

And now I can start crying. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

haha, you have to post it


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> not knowing about psider sex. which is which????


i think the psider on the left is male :L


----------



## garlicpickle




----------



## snowgoose

garlicpickle said:


> image


Well she doesn't look like she has much choice in that pic :lol2:

Has she tried to munch him?


----------



## garlicpickle

snowgoose said:


> Well she doesn't look like she has much choice in that pic :lol2:
> 
> Has she tried to munch him?


nope, he just pushed her onto her back, stuck his palps in, and wandered off, she just sat there looking like she wasn't quite sure what had happened :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

garlicpickle said:


> nope, he just pushed her onto her back, stuck his palps in, and wandered off, she just sat there looking like she wasn't quite sure what had happened :blush:


you mean she just got sraped :lol: ( new word for spider rape :lol2: )


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Mexico vs England - U-20's*

FIFA.com - FIFA U-20 World Cup: Videos - LIVE Video Streaming


----------



## GRB

Biggys said:


> :blush:
> Difference is you seem to say whatever you want to people on here, then wehn someone has something to say back you ban them,
> 
> And before you say this is crap I have a infraction from you under the same circumstanced.
> 
> You just go around, being frankly, a prat, throwing your toys out of your pram when someone doesn't panic and shut up because you have the power to ban them
> 
> This seems to be another case of some power hungry little man abusing a position of authority, becuase they where probably bullied at school : victory:
> 
> How you have Kept your modship is a total mystery to me....


I just got a pm from Kerry saying she didn't find my post offensive. 

What can I say, it's a lesson for you in why you should let people speak for themselves, because you just assumed she'd find it offensive and in reality just looked a bit silly. 

Just for the record however, I was not bullied at School. 




Hedgewitch said:


> While I'm sure Grant can look after himself, I gotta say, I disagree.
> 
> The only people I've seen have a go at him about all this are the people unwilling to abide by the rules of the forum...
> 
> *I'm not saying Grant is nice*, but people get banned for other things.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure, but I think mods don't have the power to ban folk on their own, I think they have to consult with other mods first (probably to stop them banning anyone they dislike).
> 
> Man up and stop crying because someone disagreed with you.


Thanks for the vote of confidence, :lol: 

I _thought _I was nice, just to the people that deserve it.


----------



## garlicpickle

Grant is lovely :whistling2:

you can stop twisting my arm now


----------



## mcluskyisms

GRB said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence, :lol:
> 
> I _thought _I was nice, just to the people that deserve it.


*Grant is a nice man, deal with it...

LOLz

:no1:
*


----------



## GRB

It's OK you guys, you are on "the list".


For now. 


Toby is now off the list. A shame, I'll miss him. 






:lol:


----------



## garlicpickle

GRB said:


> It's OK you guys, you are on "the list".
> 
> 
> For now.
> 
> 
> Toby is now off the list. A shame, I'll miss him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


Is that the "creep round the mods to stay in favour" list? I heard there was one.


----------



## GRB

garlicpickle said:


> Is that the "creep round the mods to stay in favour" list? I heard there was one.


I thought you had one for a while when you modded? 

You mean I sent that template for nothing? :lol:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Not being funny, although seen as though we are in the off topic section, can I ask? Do RFUK moderators use big red telephones when discussing posts that may warrant infractions???

Like Batman, and that?

Always wondered....


----------



## GRB

mcluskyisms said:


> Not being funny, although seen as though we are in the off topic section, can I ask? Do RFUK moderators use big red telephones when discussing posts that may warrant infractions???
> 
> Like Batman, and that?
> 
> Always wondered....


No, but I think I'll suggest we do from now on. That'd be cool. 

We either see something infraction worthy when reading the forum as normal or it comes from a reported post, which we then evaluate. 

I'd say in the time I've modded, it's been remarkably consistant given how many moderators there are, each with slightly different approaches. 

We do feedback on infractions or warnings, and discuss if unsure. There have been a few removed or increased even, after discussion.


----------



## Stelios

Biggys said:


> Why are you going on about insults, I didn't say anything about them :lol:
> 
> It was the way you said it, that is all.
> 
> Right enough of this, I'm not going to get into an arguement/disagreement with you about it, becuase it will only end up with me banned : victory:


Are you mystic Meg per chance?


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Kinda Like...*










*+*










*X*










*=*











:2thumb:
​


----------



## spinnin_tom

grant- do you have to get like a certain amount of reports, before you can infract?


----------



## GRB

spinnin_tom said:


> grant- do you have to get like a certain amount of reports, before you can infract?


No.

Reports are only to draw our attention - we don't use them like a point system or that (i.e. 3 reports = 3 infractions). 

If someone is swearing or abusing folk then it's infraction worthy, regardless of whether it's reported once or twenty times.


----------



## vivalabam

I think I fixed my phone! No more sitting in the rain to upload photos. :blush:


----------



## Stelios

vivalabam said:


> I think I fixed my phone! No more sitting in the rain to upload photos. :blush:


What was the matter with it?


----------



## vivalabam

Stelios said:


> What was the matter with it?


I needed to update it, it's still being stupidly slow and picks and chooses which photos to upload but it's better than it was. :lol2:


----------



## Stelios

vivalabam said:


> I needed to update it, it's still being stupidly slow and picks and chooses which photos to upload but it's better than it was. :lol2:


What phone is it?


----------



## vivalabam

Stelios said:


> What phone is it?


HTC Desire HD, bit of a chunky beast.  

I'm off to bed now, night everyone, or just Stelios.


----------



## Stelios

vivalabam said:


> HTC Desire HD, bit of a chunky beast.
> 
> I'm off to bed now, night everyone, or just Stelios.


G'night, good handset, I had that before I got the Sensation.
You should root it and install Leedroids ROM or Android Revolution HD both are a huge improvment on the stock.
Big battery life improvment and much more.


----------



## Colosseum

Have you read this Stelios HTC Sensation suffering from touchscreen issue - GSMArena.com news


----------



## Dee_Williams

anyone got any Spirobolus Bungii millipedes???


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone, how are we all today? I'm in a better mood than yesterday which is always a good thing. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

col has gone to pick up the pigs and deliver them to our friend for butchering. and we got the sheep dipped. so i am having a break. :2thumb:

my domino roaches and purple beetle larva from virginia cheeseman arrived. :no1:


----------



## Dee_Williams

what was the verdict on the dented spider in the end? see if it moults ok???


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> col has gone to pick up the pigs and deliver them to our friend for butchering. and we got the sheep dipped. so i am having a break. :2thumb:
> 
> my domino roaches and purple beetle larva from virginia cheeseman arrived. :no1:


Wait, a real pig?  Sheep dipped? What, get a sheep and dip it in water or something? 

Ah right awesome. :no1: How long do you think it will take for them to beetle?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> what was the verdict on the dented spider in the end? see if it moults ok???


I think she died.  I've not checked yet this morning, I'm kinda putting it off. :blush:


----------



## JustJack

Hello Dee and Viva 

And anyone else!

How many domino roaches did you get Dee??


----------



## spinnin_tom

morning all D:

you may as well go check, kerry.
or get your OH to.


----------



## Dee_Williams

i got quite a few. i bought some off a guy on fb and they are so lovely. :flrt: but there wasn't very many. so as virginia cheeseman was having a discount and a postage offer i thought i would get 2 tubs. they are really active and so so pretty. 

i dunno how long the purple larva will take to grow up. they are quite small, i don't know whether they get huge like the sun beetles grubs or not. 

aww viva, i am sorry. still at least the poor thing is out of it's misery if it has died. 

who is going to kempton and when is it on????


----------



## Dee_Williams

o and sheep dipped in a big bath type thing (specialist equipment though, not like the one in your house :lol2 withstuff in it to treat for lice and stuff. yak.

and pigs that went to abattoir on thursday are now to collect.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> and pigs that went to abattoir on thursday are now to collect.


virtual bacon sandwiches for everybody :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Hello Dee and Viva
> 
> And anyone else!
> 
> How many domino roaches did you get Dee??


Morning! Well, afternoon now. :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> morning all D:
> 
> you may as well go check, kerry.
> or get your OH to.


Morning, I checked and she'd died.  



Dee_Williams said:


> i got quite a few. i bought some off a guy on fb and they are so lovely. :flrt: but there wasn't very many. so as virginia cheeseman was having a discount and a postage offer i thought i would get 2 tubs. they are really active and so so pretty.
> 
> i dunno how long the purple larva will take to grow up. they are quite small, i don't know whether they get huge like the sun beetles grubs or not.
> 
> aww viva, i am sorry. still at least the poor thing is out of it's misery if it has died.
> 
> who is going to kempton and when is it on????


Yeah, poor thing.  

I'm going, 14th of August, only like 2 weeks away, I'm well excited! :flrt:



Dee_Williams said:


> o and sheep dipped in a big bath type thing (specialist equipment though, not like the one in your house :lol2 withstuff in it to treat for lice and stuff. yak.
> 
> and pigs that went to abattoir on thursday are now to collect.


Haha ok right, well better that they get them treated, no one likes a sheep with lice. 

Do you own sheep then?


----------



## Dee_Williams

we have 20 ewes and a ram. 

29 cows and their calves and the bull.

a sow and a boar.

lots of chickens and ducks

had a random hen hatch out 3 little muscovy ducklings this morning. :flrt:

i wondered if you went and there was black and white millipedes either with red legs or black whether you would get me some please?


----------



## Stelios

Colosseum said:


> Have you read this Stelios HTC Sensation suffering from touchscreen issue - GSMArena.com news


Yeah there are a lot of posts on XDA regarding this, also dust plumes under the screen and the WIFI death grip.
I have the dust plumes but as I work on building sites all my phones are always dusty.
The other issues I haven't had but there are fixes for anyway, my only gripe was that HTC locked and signed the bootloader, basically locking us out of our 'phones.
To their credit though they reversed their policy when ever one went mental, didn't matter in the end as a couple of weeks ago the bootloader was successfully hacked.
‪AlphaRevX - HTC Sensation (Pyramid) HBOOT 1.17.0011 S-OFF‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Colosseum

Dee what Duck's you have I like Ducks


----------



## Dee_Williams

Muscovy, Campbells and a few Aylesburys and an assorted oddity of others.

The duck eggs are yum!


----------



## snowgoose

Hello everyone 

I would have posted sooner but I've been busy 

How is everyone ?


----------



## Colosseum

Ok mate yourself


----------



## snowgoose

Colosseum said:


> Ok mate yourself


Not bad thanks Ole.

Just finished paperwork :devil:


----------



## Colosseum

Krabben?


----------



## snowgoose

Colosseum said:


> Krabben?


leider keine Krabben 

ganz normale Reihenfolge Müll


----------



## Colosseum

So bedeutet das Sie Probleme haben, und werden nicht immer die Krabben, die ashame würde


----------



## snowgoose

nein, es gibt keine Probleme, es ist nur ein Schmerz im Arsch derzeit


----------



## mcluskyisms

Was ist der Riss mit allen deutschen spiel???


----------



## snowgoose

Just getting der Englisch spricht die ganze Zeit gelangweilt und wollte eine Veränderung


----------



## mcluskyisms

Ahh, richtig. Langeweile wird das Schlüsselwort es dann.


----------



## Colosseum

snowgoose said:


> nein, es gibt keine Probleme, es ist nur ein Schmerz im Arsch derzeit



Ja, aber Sie bekommen es sortiert willst du nicht Jakey wakey


----------



## Colosseum

mcluskyisms said:


> Ahh, richtig. Langeweile wird das Schlüsselwort es dann.




Ich bin in der Stimmung für etwas Deutsch Filet


----------



## snowgoose

mcluskyisms said:


> Ahh, richtig. Langeweile wird das Schlüsselwort es dann.


it is indeed, plus I have been working today so feeling a bit German 



Colosseum said:


> Ja, aber Sie bekommen es sortiert willst du nicht Jakey wakey


ja, kann ich es hoffentlich irgendwann sortiert.


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> ja, kann ich es hoffentlich irgendwann sortiert.


was ist dein problem :L


----------



## mcluskyisms

Colosseum said:


> Ich bin in der Stimmung für etwas Deutsch Filet


Ich dachte, Deutsch Wurst würde mehr Ihre Tasse Tee Ole wurden


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> was ist dein problem :L


nichts, es ist ok



mcluskyisms said:


> Ich dachte, Deutsch Wurst würde mehr Ihre Tasse Tee Ole wurden


glaubst du, es gibt keine Regeln hier, dass staatliche Stellen viel in Englisch sein, da es ein englischer Forums?


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> glaubst du, es gibt keine Regeln hier, dass staatliche Stellen viel in Englisch sein, da es ein englischer Forums?


 
Das ist ein Englischer forum!!
du bist ein dummkopf :O


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> Das ist ein Englischer forum!!
> du bist ein dummkopf :O


Sie nennen mich einen Narren für das Offensichtliche?


----------



## mcluskyisms

snowgoose said:


> glaubst du, es gibt keine Regeln hier, dass staatliche Stellen viel in Englisch sein, da es ein englischer Forums?


Havent eine Ahnung, mehr als wahrscheinlich. Ahwell, diskutieren Abendessen Ideen in Off Topic ist meiner nicht würdig eine Verletzung I dont think? Obwohl, man weiß ja nie.


----------



## spinnin_tom

stop taking german, i can barely understand what you 2 are on about!!


----------



## snowgoose

haha, ich entschuldige mich Tom.

Ich habe genug Deutsch für 1 Tag sowieso


----------



## mcluskyisms

spinnin_tom said:


> stop taking german, i can barely understand what you 2 are on about!!


Leider Thomas, werde ich in ein wenig, bekommt seine ziemlich langweilig sowieso.


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> haha, ich entschuldige mich Tom.
> 
> Ich habe genug Deutsch für 1 Tag sowieso


like i said, i can still understand, just barely 
i cba to remember 4 years of german


----------



## Dee_Williams

stop talking german!

i have ordered a sexed pair of the pretty millipedes. :flrt:

but would still like some more............


----------



## snowgoose

oooh, lets hope they arrive ok then


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> i have ordered a sexed pair of the pretty millipedes.


 
then when you get babies, you can sell me some ?


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> stop talking german!
> 
> i have ordered a sexed pair of the pretty millipedes. :flrt:
> 
> but would still like some more............


Oooooh nice :2thumb:

And my dubia roaches have to go 

And we are getting a guinea pig instead :/


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Oooooh nice :2thumb:
> 
> And my dubia roaches have to go
> 
> And we are getting a guinea pig instead :/


 
can have them please :whistling2:
what?
guinea pigs?


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> can have them please :whistling2:
> what?
> guinea pigs?


Yeh guinea pigs 

And I don't know where the roachs are going yet :/


----------



## Dee_Williams

well they sell for good money.

i have guinea pigs, 10 of them.

i might not get babies. i don't understsand how millipedes work........


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Yeh guinea pigs
> 
> And I don't know where the roachs are going yet :/


 
boring litte rats
how much are you looking for, for just the roaches, posted?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> i might not get babies. i don't understsand how millipedes work........


 
it seems as if with millipedes, it's just male + female = babies


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> boring litte rats
> how much are you looking for, for just the roaches, posted?


I dont know :/ there is 70 odd roaches ..

And guinea pigs are cool  my sister has 7 babie guineas now


----------



## spinnin_tom

pm'd you


----------



## Dee_Williams

hmmm... well knowing my luck it will be male + female millipede = ones that don't like each other...........


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> hmmm... well knowing my luck it will be male + female millipede = ones that don't like each other...........


hopefully not 
i might buy some millies at kempton


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> hmmm... well knowing my luck it will be male + female millipede = ones that don't like each other...........


:lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Afternoon rfuker's


----------



## Dee_Williams

afternoon!

if anyone sees the Bungii millipedes at kempton would they please get me one or 2 too please. or the ones with the red legs. they are pretty.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Afternoon rfuker's


 
rfuk you too


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> stop talking german!
> 
> i have ordered a sexed pair of the pretty millipedes. :flrt:
> 
> but would still like some more............


Awesome. :no1: I love millipedes. :flrt:



Dee_Williams said:


> well they sell for good money.
> 
> i have guinea pigs, 10 of them.
> 
> i might not get babies. i don't understsand how millipedes work........


Haha just put them together and they do their own thing, pretty easy really. :Na_Na_Na_Na:



spinnin_tom said:


> hopefully not
> i might buy some millies at kempton


I brought some last year, good times. :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> rfuk you too


Oooh that's not very nice!

How's everyone today?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Oooh that's not very nice!
> 
> How's everyone today?


 
sorry mate 
you guys know what i'm like, comic genius, don't mean anything by my horribly dry sense of humour.


and kerry, what millies and can you sex them?
i'm hoping to get a couple of scorpion pairs, since i'm clued up on how to sex them noe


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> sorry mate
> you guys know what i'm like, completely retarded, don't mean anything by my lack of a sense of humour
> 
> 
> 
> and kerry, what millies and can you sex them?
> i'm hoping to get a couple of scorpion pairs, since i'm clued up on how to sex them noe



Aww don't be hard on yourself Tom you arent that bad


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> and kerry, what millies and can you sex them?
> i'm hoping to get a couple of scorpion pairs, since i'm clued up on how to sex them noe


A. Gigas and some red legs, and yeah, the male A. Gigas have inverted legs and the red legs are different colours.  I know the A. Gigas have mated there babies, but I've not seen the red legs up to it yet, but they are still babies them self.


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> A. Gigas and some red legs, and yeah, the male A. Gigas have inverted legs and the red legs are different colours.  I know the A. Gigas have mated there babies, but I've not seen the red legs up to it yet, but they are still babies them self.


 
is breeding as easy as i said
male + female = babies ????

and how much were the gigas?


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> is breeding as easy as i said
> male + female = babies ????
> 
> and how much were the gigas?


Pretty much, I never did anything other than leave them to it, now I got baby millipedes. :lol2:

Between £6 - £16, I had 6 in total, 3 have died now though.


----------



## geckodelta

Evening guys


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Evening guys


Hey ya, how are you?


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Evening guys


ola chica


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Hey ya, how are you?


I'm pretty good thanks :2thumb: sorry to hear about your spid  how are you? Less hungover? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> ola chica


If I knew Spanish I would greet you in some.... But it's gonna have to be a hey :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I'm pretty good thanks :2thumb: sorry to hear about your spid  how are you? Less hungover? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Thanks, poor thing, I've still not moved it, I've no idea what to do... 

Yeah not too bad, waiting for mum to come home so we can go to the gym, she was supposed to be home like half hour ago. :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Thanks, poor thing, I've still not moved it, I've no idea what to do...
> 
> Yeah not too bad, waiting for mum to come home so we can go to the gym, she was supposed to be home like half hour ago. :whip:


Ahh well you can always bury it? It's a better send off than just the bin or something? , and the gym?! Rather you than me! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Ahh well you can always bury it, and the gym?! Rather you than me! :lol2:


8,000th post. :2thumb:

Haha I love the gym!


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> 8,000th post. :2thumb:
> 
> Haha I love the gym!


Just means you spend waaaayyyyyyy too much time on here!!!!
:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> 8,000th post. :2thumb:
> 
> Haha I love the gym!


Yay! I get the honour of your 8000th post! I feel so good :Na_Na_Na_Na: and wow! What gym do you go to? On the highly vague chance I might have heard of it :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

me thinks everyone has debunked to facebook. :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> me thinks everyone has debunked to facebook. :lol2:



I'm not on Facebook!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> me thinks everyone has debunked to facebook. :lol2:


i'm here


----------



## geckodelta

I too am not on Facebook...... I say we overthrow the face bookers and take over the forum!


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I too am not on Facebook...... I say we overthrow the face bookers and take over the forum!


it'll be down in november
‪Message from Anonymous: Operation Facebook, Nov 5 2011‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Jonb1982

Facebook is boring! I deleted my profile ages ago! It's just for nosey people and stalkers!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Attention citizens of the world,

We wish to get your attention, hoping you heed the warnings as follows:
Your medium of communication you all so dearly adore will be destroyed. If you are a willing hacktivist or a guy who just wants to protect the freedom of information then join the cause and kill facebook for the sake of your own privacy.

Facebook has been selling information to government agencies and giving clandestine access to information security firms so that they can spy on people from all around the world. Some of these so-called whitehat infosec firms are working for authoritarian governments, such as those of Egypt and Syria. 

Everything you do on Facebook stays on Facebook regardless of your "privacy" settings, and deleting your account is impossible, even if you "delete" your account, all your personal info stays on Facebook and can be recovered at any time. Changing the privacy settings to make your Facebook account more "private" is also a delusion. Facebook knows more about you than your family. Facebook knows too much, ACLU says in warning of quizzes Facebook Steals Numbers and Data from your iPhone! | .iT.Grunts.... 

You cannot hide from the reality in which you, the people of the internet, live in. Facebook is the opposite of the Antisec cause. You are not safe from them nor from any government. One day you will look back on this and realise what we have done here is right, you will thank the rulers of the internet, we are not harming you but saving you.

The riots are underway. It is not a battle over the future of privacy and publicity. It is a battle for choice and informed consent. It's unfolding because people are being raped, tickled, molested, and confused into doing things where they don't understand the consequences. Facebook keeps saying that it gives users choices, but that is completely false. It gives users the illusion of and hides the details away from them "for their own good" while they then make millions off of you. When a service is "free," it really means they're making money off of you and your information.

Think for a while and prepare for a day that will go down in history. November 5 2011, #opfacebook . Engaged.

This is our world now. We exist without nationality, without religious bias. We have the right to not be surveilled, not be stalked, and not be used for profit. We have the right to not live as slaves.

We are anonymous
We are legion
We do not forgive
We do not forget
Expect us


----------



## Colosseum

I don't have Facebook far to busy for that rot.


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Just means you spend waaaayyyyyyy too much time on here!!!!
> :lol2:


I really do, the curse of having no life.  



geckodelta said:


> Yay! I get the honour of your 8000th post! I feel so good :Na_Na_Na_Na: and wow! What gym do you go to? On the highly vague chance I might have heard of it :lol2:


Nuffeild health I think it's called, it's quire expensive, but it's a good gym.  Doing the job anyway! 



geckodelta said:


> I too am not on Facebook...... I say we overthrow the face bookers and take over the forum!


I agree, I'm never really on facebook.


----------



## geckodelta

We are anonymous
We are legion
We do not forgive
We do not forget
Expect us

Anonymous?.... As in the anonymous?
Great


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> We are anonymous
> We are legion
> We do not forgive
> We do not forget
> Expect us
> 
> Anonymous?.... As in the anonymous?
> Great


yes as in anonymous


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> yes as in anonymous


Agh that's it for Facebook then :lol2: I quite like'd Facebook :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

geckodelta said:


> Agh that's it for Facebook then :lol2: I quite like'd Facebook :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Spinning Tom..... I have to ask... Are you part of anonymous? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Spinning Tom..... I have to ask... Are you part of anonymous? :lol2:


maybe. why?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> maybe. why?


I have you on Facebook right?


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2:
how can you be anti fb when you have an account?


----------



## vivalabam

Yey our chicken eggs have blood vessels!


----------



## Dee_Williams

o are you incubating???


----------



## hazza12

vivalabam said:


> Yey our chicken eggs have blood vessels!


bought the chicken and duck eggs in this morning the bloody things have only gone a laid 32 eggs.... and yes we have a lot of ducks and chickens but i love them sooo <3 


also hi guys and girls also tom your out of anonymous you cant go telling people your in it ¬¬:whip:


----------



## Dee_Williams

just seen on fb that you are :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

hazza12 said:


> bought the chicken and duck eggs in this morning the bloody things have only gone a laid 32 eggs.... and yes we have a lot of ducks and chickens but i love them sooo <3
> 
> 
> also hi guys and girls also tom your out of anonymous you cant go telling people your in it ¬¬:whip:


 
the point isn't thay you are unknown, it's that you are part of a group, united by one, divided by zero. who carry out ''operations'' around your area, spreading the word.


----------



## Biggys

And he sails back, in a boat fit for a King











:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> And he sails back, in a boat fit for a King


 
don't know how many times i've seen that picture, but it makes me laugh every time

now be good this time K.


----------



## hazza12

you make my head hurt tom and are you stalking me? comenting on all my threads....:whistling2:

Harry


----------



## snowgoose

How are you children tonight?

Hope you're all playing nicely together :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> How are you children tonight?
> 
> Hope you're all playing nicely together :lol2:


 she started it!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

hazza12 said:


> you make my head hurt tom and are you stalking me? comenting on all my threads....:whistling2:
> 
> Harry


i'm interesed in scorpions and fish, i'll comment on them eince i half know what i'm talking about lol


----------



## snowgoose

well I don't care 

I'm too tired to care :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

I stress myself out so much, I'm such a moron it's unreal. 

I left my mantis lid open, she's too big to fit through the gap, just went to close it, nearly knocked the poor girl off it wasn't on right, so I clipped it down. Ping! The lid literally flies in the air and lands on the floor... The mantis was on the lid. Spalt she landed straight on the floor. Right she's dead I thought. >_< I went to pick her up and she sped up the fire place, she was crawling on me fine and kept trying to climb on my face, no split, no rupture that I can see, which is shocking seeing as she is so fat. She's just hanging there like nothing ever happened and I'm here sick with worry! I really wish I wasn't me at times...


----------



## spinnin_tom

what you've got to do kerry, is chill.
try not to stress too much, you'll upset yourself


----------



## hazza12

anyone awake?...


----------



## hazza12

still awake.....


----------



## Bagger293

I'm awake. But it's morning and I'm going to work.

On the bright side I'm going out with an old friend this evening in South Queensferry and then again tomoro night in Edinburgh =] =] 

I actually haven't been out properly in donks!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> I'm awake. But it's morning and I'm going to work.
> 
> On the bright side I'm going out with an old friend this evening in South Queensferry and then again tomoro night in Edinburgh =] =]
> 
> I actually haven't been out properly in donks!


unlucky 
lazy day foar me (again)


----------



## JustJack

I'm going home today!


----------



## spinnin_tom

morning ladies 
how are we all this fine morning?

i'm still wandering round the house in my pants


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> morning ladies
> how are we all this fine morning?
> 
> i'm still wandering round the house in my pants


Im not a lady and I'm here :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Im not a lady and I'm here :lol2:


woops sorry mate!


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> woops sorry mate!


:devil:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> morning ladies
> how are we all this fine morning?
> 
> i'm still wandering round the house in my pants


Too much information Tom, we don't need to know that you are trotting round your house in your undercrackers!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Too much information Tom, we don't need to know that you are trotting round your house in your undercrackers!


i don't trot mate, i gallop 
and i don't do TMI, everybody knows everything that happens to me.. to an extent


----------



## Jonb1982

Hahahaha


----------



## vivalabam

Hello everyone! I'm off to Maidstone today, then to Costcos, how exciting is that.


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Hello everyone! I'm off to Maidstone today, then to Costcos, how exciting is that.


come and see me lol


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> come and see me lol


Haha, I would if I had the time.


----------



## kimmeywooo

I'm constantly effin early for work.. good excuse to have a nosey through here though! And I need to quit smoking again... I'm so bad at it  quitting that is, not smoking lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

kimmeywooo said:


> I'm constantly effin early for work.. good excuse to have a nosey through here though! And I need to quit smoking again... I'm so bad at it  quitting that is, not smoking lol


lol
dirty habit, smoking is


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> lol
> dirty habit, smoking is


It really is..


----------



## Colosseum

Oh no it's not.....


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Oh no it's not.....


oh yes it is!!


----------



## hazza12

morning i dident get to sleep till half 6... im going to go up town and mug old ladys today :whistling2:
narrrrr i keed but i am going uptown with mates so fun fun 

Harry


----------



## angelgirls29

I'm making things :no1:


----------



## Hedgewitch

I'm hungover  bleh.


----------



## spinnin_tom

angelgirls29 said:


> I'm making things :no1:


what ya making ?



Hedgewitch said:


> I'm hungover  bleh.


serves you right for having fun!!


----------



## selina20

Goddam spiders :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> Goddam spiders :bash::bash::bash:


what they done now selina?


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> what they done now selina?


T.gigas has fooked up her eggsac lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> T.gigas has fooked up her eggsac lol


silly spider.
has it been eaten?


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> silly spider.
> has it been eaten?


Nope just wrinkly with bad eggs and mites lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> Nope just wrinkly with bad eggs and mites lol


tut
that's a shame
is her male still kicking or has he already given up the ghost?


----------



## hazza12

ouch sorry to here bout your egg sac :/ dont spose it can be saved?

Harry


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> tut
> that's a shame
> is her male still kicking or has he already given up the ghost?


He died .

However her abdomen has got big again so im wondering if she chucked that out to lay another sac??? They are like psalmos so do double sac


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> He died .
> 
> However her abdomen has got big again so im wondering if she chucked that out to lay another sac??? They are like psalmos so do double sac


hoping for the best here i guess 
would be a + if she did pop out another


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> hoping for the best here i guess
> would be a + if she did pop out another


Yup it would lol. At least this answers the question of did she have a sac lol


----------



## JustJack

I'm back home!! wooop!


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> I'm back home!! wooop!


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


>


Can't see what it is on my iPod.. :/


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> Can't see what it is on my iPod.. :/


Well you fail 

It's a song called "Welcome Home"


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> Well you fail
> 
> It's a song called "Welcome Home"



thought it might of been a welcome song! It's good to be back :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

I'm back from my eventful day out. :lol2:

Chilling out before I go up the gym. :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

Your all go Kerry you sure you have not got worms


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Your all go Kerry you sure you have not got worms


:lol2: I hope not. I'm not usually busy, I can't wait to go to bed actually. :blush:


----------



## Baldpoodle




----------



## JustJack

Baldpoodle said:


> image


Hahahaha!

:lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Back from the gym and waiting for dinner, lamb chop and steamed veg, nom. :mf_dribble:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Back from the gym and waiting for dinner, lamb chop and steamed veg, nom. :mf_dribble:


Definatley nom!!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Definatley nom!!


Makes a change from chicken and sloppy veg. :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Makes a change from chicken and sloppy veg. :whistling2:


:lol2:

Do you ever reply on FB hahah lol


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Do you ever reply on FB hahah lol


Nope. :blush: I'm never on there long, everything is logged on but I pretty much ignore everything that goes on there. :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening!


Hey ya. :no1:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Nope. :blush: I'm never on there long, everything is logged on but I pretty much ignore everything that goes on there. :blush:


Thats why :lol2:! It says your online so i say hello and you go offline! lol


----------



## Jonb1982

Everyone ok!?


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Thats why :lol2:! It says your online so i say hello and you go offline! lol


Yeah don't expect a quick, if any reply on facebook, I'm so useless on there it's unreal. :lol2: Normally I get the message on my phone and forget to reply. :blush:



Jonb1982 said:


> Everyone ok!?


Yeah not too bad, bit hungry but it smells like dinners ready soon. :mf_dribble: Yourself?


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Yeah don't expect a quick, if any reply on facebook, I'm so useless on there it's unreal. :lol2: Normally I get the message on my phone and forget to reply. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah not too bad, bit hungry but it smells like dinners ready soon. :mf_dribble: Yourself?



Yeah cool ta! Took the little un to watch Cars 2 this aft at cinema! I actually quite enjoyed it! Had tea now just chilling for rest of evening!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Yeah cool ta! Took the little un to watch Cars 2 this aft at cinema! I actually quite enjoyed it! Had tea now just chilling for rest of evening!


Aww that sounds nice.  Yeah I'm up for a chilling evening as well. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

how has everyone's day been???


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> how has everyone's day been???


Busy! Well for me. :lol2: Yours?


----------



## Dee_Williams

aye it has been good. except for mouthy yardsmen and a disappointing breakfast. 

we sold 2 runner ducks for £105. i bought them for £20 with commision. :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> how has everyone's day been???


Good thanks! I am finally back home!

On the down side, I have to get rid if my roaches, and wont be hgetting my hissers, or my ghost mantis ;(


----------



## Dee_Williams

awww ,why getting nothing??


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> awww ,why getting nothing??


My mum :devil:...


----------



## Dee_Williams

yes. but why??


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> yes. but why??


I don't know..Shes not happy with roaches and doesnt want any more animals


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> I don't know..Shes not happy with roaches and doesnt want any more animals


Unfortunate but that's how it will be till you move out!

You have to abide by their rules!


----------



## Dee_Williams

yes sad but true.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> aye it has been good. except for mouthy yardsmen and a disappointing breakfast.
> 
> we sold 2 runner ducks for £105. i bought them for £20 with commision. :flrt:


Haha that's a bonus! I actually had breakfast today which was a shock, I never usually do. 



Trootle said:


> Good thanks! I am finally back home!
> 
> On the down side, I have to get rid if my roaches, and wont be hgetting my hissers, or my ghost mantis ;(


Aww that's a shame.


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Unfortunate but that's how it will be till you move out!
> 
> You have to abide by their rules!


Your starting to sound like my mum! :/ :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Your starting to sound like my mum! :/ :lol2:



Haha thanks! But as much as it sucks! Their house their rules! 

Unless you are good at hiding things!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Haha thanks! But as much as it sucks! Their house their rules!
> 
> Unless you are good at hiding things!


I've hid a few things already 

And yeh its my mums house but my room and my money! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i didn't know the ducks had sold for that much til one of our friends dragged me off to look at ducks. then said o these sold for over £100. i said you must be joking, they are ours! :lol2:

breakfast was small and dear. we treat ourselves to a cooked breakfast at sales. then it does us all day. it was v disappointing.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> i didn't know the ducks had sold for that much til one of our friends dragged me off to look at ducks. then said o these sold for over £100. i said you must be joking, they are ours! :lol2:
> 
> breakfast was small and dear. we treat ourselves to a cooked breakfast at sales. then it does us all day. it was v disappointing.


Interesting


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> Interesting


pfft. :whip:

and trootle, trouble is it isn't just your room, they link into the rest of the house to be fair.

and imagnie how much :censor: you would be in if you dropped roaches or the mantis escaped??


----------



## JustJack

What do you lot think of these? Done in the ferry carpark with one of those clicky pencils!
Hatchling retic








Green anol (Coloured it in as was bored!)








Crested gecko (my fav, doesnt look so good in a picture!)








S.Petrii (looks a bit like a tokay, may cahnge the patterning)








And couldn't get this Leopard Gecko to look right :hmm:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> i didn't know the ducks had sold for that much til one of our friends dragged me off to look at ducks. then said o these sold for over £100. i said you must be joking, they are ours! :lol2:
> 
> breakfast was small and dear. we treat ourselves to a cooked breakfast at sales. then it does us all day. it was v disappointing.


Nice one Dee 

I'm sure that money will be put to good use


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i didn't know the ducks had sold for that much til one of our friends dragged me off to look at ducks. then said o these sold for over £100. i said you must be joking, they are ours! :lol2:
> 
> breakfast was small and dear. we treat ourselves to a cooked breakfast at sales. then it does us all day. it was v disappointing.


Aww.  I hate cooked breakfasts, they make me feel really sick, I can't do that much grease and fat in the morning. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> pfft. :whip:
> 
> and trootle, trouble is it isn't just your room, they link into the rest of the house to be fair.
> 
> and imagnie how much :censor: you would be in if you dropped roaches or the mantis escaped??


To true.. :hmm:


----------



## Dee_Williams

well i am fat anyway so a bit more doesn't hurt. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> well i am fat anyway so a bit more doesn't hurt. :lol2:


Haha yeah I don't think it would be good for my diet anyway! I had porridge and the red milk, it's like 0.1% milk or something. :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> pfft. :whip:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Baldpoodle




----------



## Jonb1982

Quiet in here!


----------



## Baldpoodle




----------



## vivalabam

Mmmm caramel snack a jacks


----------



## Dee_Williams

o yak. cardboard with dressing. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

They are actually oddly nice, I wasn't expecting it. :lol2:

I'm off to mersey today to walk the dog. :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

I said the caramel ones were nice :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

nope still not believing either of you. definately cardboard.


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> nope still not believing either of you. definately cardboard.


I'm with you on this one Dee 

BTW, did you make a French order? :lol:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> nope still not believing either of you. definately cardboard.


I have toffee popcorn....so dissagree with that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

I don't know how but I have come home with another double sheild mantis :lol2:

Welcome to Facebook
:2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

trootle i thought you weren't meant ot be getting anytihng else?? :whistling2:

and jake erm... well..... yes i did.:flrt:

i ordered 5 of the bungii (i did double check that i would be getting a mix of males and females) and 6, hang on while i look it up ...............


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> trootle i thought you weren't meant ot be getting anytihng else?? :whistling2:
> 
> and jake erm... well..... yes i did.:flrt:
> 
> i ordered 5 of the bungii (i did double check that i would be getting a mix of males and females) and 6, hang on while i look it up ...............


I know so did I!

My mum actually allowed me to get it :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Spirobolus bungii x 5.

Spirostreptidae spec 3 6-8cm x 6

so with the ones from ricks that gives me 7 bungii. i thought i might do 2 seperate tubs. and put male from rick in with females form france and vice versa. are they territorial like that? i presmue i will need to quaratine them. do i just make sure they don't die for a few weeks?? or just bung the mall in together??


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I said the caramel ones were nice :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You were right, I feel I'm going to be eating those all the time, so long diet. :blush: Although that's gone completly out of the window today, my auntie made us lunch and she makes enough food for 20 people, there was 6 of us... 



Dee_Williams said:


> nope still not believing either of you. definately cardboard.


Seriously, give them a go, a pack is only 45p, best thing I've ever done! All the others taste of cardboard I agree, not the caramel ones though! 

What an awful day it's been, we went out for a walk by the beach, got soaked, then had to sit inside a tent and still get wet! So I'm sitting here sulking with a hot chocolate which was desperate needed.


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> Spirobolus bungii x 5.
> 
> Spirostreptidae spec 3 6-8cm x 6
> 
> so with the ones from ricks that gives me 7 bungii. i thought i might do 2 seperate tubs. and put male from rick in with females form france and vice versa. are they territorial like that? i presmue i will need to quaratine them. do i just make sure they don't die for a few weeks?? or just bung the mall in together??


ooooh, sounds good Dee. Hope they all arrive ok for you


----------



## JustJack

Viva i have caught the mantis bug :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Viva i have caught the mantis bug :gasp:


Dun dun duuun!  What have you got now?


----------



## snowgoose

this has got to be one of the best looking mantises ever 










( Before anyone says anything, I'm not selling, I can't get them, This is not an advertisement, just simply a picture  )


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> You were right, I feel I'm going to be eating those all the time, so long diet. :blush: Although that's gone completly out of the window today, my auntie made us lunch and she makes enough food for 20 people, there was 6 of us...


Aww :lol2:

Just eat them, and eat less of something else 

Your Auntie sounds awesome :lol:, nothing worse than going somewhere and they give you some poncy little portion :devil:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> this has got to be one of the best looking mantises ever
> 
> image
> 
> ( Before anyone says anything, I'm not selling, I can't get them, This is not an advertisement, just simply a picture  )


That's well pretty!


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> this has got to be one of the best looking mantises ever
> 
> image
> 
> ( Before anyone says anything, I'm not selling, I can't get them, This is not an advertisement, just simply a picture  )


I was like OMFG, How much...........then you stomped all over my fire 


:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Aww :lol2:
> 
> Just eat them, and eat less of something else
> 
> Your Auntie sounds awesome :lol:, nothing worse than going somewhere and they give you some poncy little portion :devil:


Haha but I don't eat anything else! :lol2:

I know, whenever we go round here's there's never a lack of food. She is camping, so is in a tent, she managed to do chicken and salad wraps, with wedges. Plus we had cake after. :lol2: We even had corn on the cob!


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> this has got to be one of the best looking mantises ever :d
> 
> image
> 
> ( before anyone says anything, i'm not selling, i can't get them, this is not an advertisement, just simply a picture :d )


i waant!


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> That's well pretty!


Looks great doesn't it 



Biggys said:


> I was like OMFG, How much...........then you stomped all over my fire
> 
> 
> :lol2:


Sorry Ty :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Looks great doesn't it


Bet it's expensive though.


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Dun dun duuun!  What have you got now?


Just the 2 double sheilds, and a ghost in 2 weeks, thenm hopefully if my double's turn out to be male and female.. Lots of babies!


----------



## Dee_Williams

what is it? yes a mantis i know but what species.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha but I don't eat anything else! :lol2:
> 
> I know, whenever we go round here's there's never a lack of food. She is camping, so is in a tent, she managed to do chicken and salad wraps, with wedges. Plus we had cake after. :lol2: We even had corn on the cob!


That is just awesome :gasp:

:no1:



snowgoose said:


> Sorry Ty :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
It's ok, just damage my dreams....I'm sure it won't scar my life to badly 

:whistling2:



vivalabam said:


> Bet it's expensive though.


 
He doesn't know....he won't be selling them...:devil:


*sulks*


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Just the 2 double sheilds, and a ghost in 2 weeks, thenm hopefully if my double's turn out to be male and female.. Lots of babies!


Ah right that's awesome. :no1: I can't wait till Kempton, I've no idea what I'm getting yet, probably half the place. :blush:



Biggys said:


> He doesn't know....he won't be selling them...:devil:
> 
> 
> *sulks*


I know, bet they are rare and expensive.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I know, bet they are rare and expensive.


When ever you say "I know," I always feel like I am in trouble for some reason :blush:

I bet they are


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> When ever you say "I know," I always feel like I am in trouble for some reason :blush:
> 
> I bet they are


LMAO! No you're not in trouble. :lol2: Well this time anyway. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> what is it? yes a mantis i know but what species.


it's a Theopompa servillei


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LMAO! No you're not in trouble. :lol2: Well this time anyway. :whistling2:


I have been good ......for once :blush:





snowgoose said:


> it's a Theopompa servillei


Even it's name is awesome :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I have been good ......for once :blush:


I give it a week. :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

that long eh??


----------



## JustJack

I give him 36 hours :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Yeah I was probably being a bit silly. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

do you think he has gone off in a huff now??


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> do you think he has gone off in a huff now??


who?

hey guys anyway 
been at mah dads house, and he's just got his internet sorted!!


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> who?
> 
> hey guys anyway
> been at mah dads house, and he's just got his internet sorted!!


Evening Tom!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I give it a week. :whistling2:





Dee_Williams said:


> that long eh??





Trootle said:


> I give him 36 hours :lol2:





vivalabam said:


> Yeah I was probably being a bit silly. :blush:


 
Thanks for the support :lol2:

I have been good actually, I have spoken to someone today without it kicking off in a row :2thumb: :blush:



Dee_Williams said:


> do you think he has gone off in a huff now??


Noooooooooooooo, My mum just made my favorite dinner, so I decided I needed to eat more food than anyone person should in a sitting....damn it was good :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i have roasted a HUGE joint of pork and have done yorkshire puds and peas to go with it. o and roast pots too.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> do you think he has gone off in a huff now??


Deffinitely. :whistling2:



spinnin_tom said:


> who?
> 
> hey guys anyway
> been at mah dads house, and he's just got his internet sorted!!


Hey Tom! That#s kool, so you can be on here all the time now, yeeey! :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i have roasted a HUGE joint of pork and have done yorkshire puds and peas to go with it. o and roast pots too.


 
Sounds nice , even if I don't like roast dinner :lol2:

I had stuffed Marrow, fresh runner beans (by fresh I mean picked like 3 hours ago) and Mash...I shalt be moving for a while :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> How is everyone tonight?


Very good thanks!

Your self?


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> Very good thanks!
> 
> Your self?


not too bad thanks 

Just had some scorps ID'd on another forum  ( not my scorps :lol: )


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> not too bad thanks
> 
> Just had some scorps ID'd on another forum  ( not my scorps :lol: )


I sooo want to go on a shopping spree on your website!! :devil:


----------



## spinnin_tom

how much are they again jake?

tell you what, pm me to save you getting told off by grant lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i have roasted a HUGE joint of pork and have done yorkshire puds and peas to go with it. o and roast pots too.


Ooo very nice. I have an omlette.  I've already eaten too much today, I'll be a pudding again tomorrow. :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> How is everyone tonight?


Not too bad thanks, better now I'm out of my wet clothes!


----------



## Dee_Williams

we had omlette yesterday. my o/h makes a fab omlette. duck eggs, yum.

twas a good dinner. am feeling full but not stuffed. 

so has everyone had a good weekend??


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> we had omlette yesterday. my o/h makes a fab omlette. duck eggs, yum.
> 
> twas a good dinner. am feeling full but not stuffed.
> 
> so has everyone had a good weekend??


Benn very good thanks!

How has yours been?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> we had omlette yesterday. my o/h makes a fab omlette. duck eggs, yum.
> 
> twas a good dinner. am feeling full but not stuffed.
> 
> so has everyone had a good weekend??


Awesome, my mum does crap omlette. :lol2: But it's healthy... Ish so I can't complain! 

It was ok, I'd have prefered to go shopping!  I'm looking forward to next weekend, my boyfriend will be here. ^_^


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Awesome, my mum does crap omlette. :lol2: But it's healthy... Ish so I can't complain!
> 
> It was ok, I'd have prefered to go shopping!  I'm looking forward to next weekend, my boyfriend will be here. ^_^


Dont you live with him?


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Dont you live with him?


Most of the time, but I'm down south for the summer, he lives up north.


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Most of the time, but I'm down south for the summer, he lives up north.


Aww ok!


----------



## geckodelta

hey guys  im not gonna ask if everyone is ok cause i just read through five pages and I already know the answer.... im majorly bored :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Most of the time, but I'm down south for the summer, he lives up north.


we need to meet soon... i need someone to take me shoe shopping!


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> hey guys  im not gonna ask if everyone is ok cause i just read through five pages and I already know the answer.... im majorly bored :lol2:


Hello!

Kerry you got MSN? If so you can join me, biggy's, **Louise**, Violentchopper etc on chat?


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Hello!
> 
> Kerry you got MSN? If so you can join me, biggy's, **Louise**, Violentchopper etc on chat?


thanks for asking me to join the chat!! :gasp:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> thanks for asking me to join the chat!! :gasp:


PM me ya addy and you can join the chat!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Aww ok!


Yeah, it sucks.  



geckodelta said:


> hey guys  im not gonna ask if everyone is ok cause i just read through five pages and I already know the answer.... im majorly bored :lol2:


Hey ya, lawls yeah the answer is always "ok I guess" 



geckodelta said:


> we need to meet soon... i need someone to take me shoe shopping!


I'll take you shoe shopping! Can never have too many shoes. :flrt:



Trootle said:


> Hello!
> 
> Kerry you got MSN? If so you can join me, biggy's, **Louise**, Violentchopper etc on chat?


I don't, I'm too old for msn. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> PM me ya addy and you can join the chat!


i cant  my hotmail got hacked :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, it sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ya, lawls yeah the answer is always "ok I guess"
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take you shoe shopping! Can never have too many shoes. :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't, I'm too old for msn. :lol2:


:shock:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> i cant  my hotmail got hacked :lol2:


Dayyum!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> :shock:


I'm 21! Far too old. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, it sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ya, lawls yeah the answer is always "ok I guess"
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take you shoe shopping! Can never have too many shoes. :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't, I'm too old for msn. :lol2:


the best thing is with me it never ends! i can never find any shops with my size :lol2: but havent tried lakeside yet so you will have to take me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I'm 21! Far too old. :lol2:


:lol2:

I'll come shoe shopping! I need a new pair of sneakers! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> the best thing is with me it never ends! i can never find any shops with my size :lol2: but havent tried lakeside yet so you will have to take me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'll no doubt be going to lakeside at some point.  Why what size are you?  I also wanted to go to bluewater is it? Seems like a bit of a shopping center... 



Trootle said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I'll come shoe shopping! I need a new pair of sneakers! :lol2:


You can come as well then, we'll all go shoe shopping. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I'll no doubt be going to lakeside at some point.  Why what size are you?  I also wanted to go to bluewater is it? Seems like a bit of a shopping center...
> 
> 
> 
> You can come as well then, we'll all go shoe shopping. :lol2:


Yaay! :lol2:

When we going :lol2:

Im size 9 already :shock:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Yaay! :lol2:
> 
> When we going :lol2:
> 
> Im size 9 already :shock:


When I can get down there, it's a bit of a mission. :blush:

Big foot. :gasp:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> When I can get down there, it's a bit of a mission. :blush:
> 
> Big foot. :gasp:


I'm only 13 aswell! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'll no doubt be going to lakeside at some point.  Why what size are you?  I also wanted to go to bluewater is it? Seems like a bit of a shopping center...
> 
> 
> 
> You can come as well then, we'll all go shoe shopping. :lol2:


15 to 16 :lol2: and yep bluewater... im up there nearly everyday, its about 15 mins from me :Na_Na_Na_Na: ok well we need to set a day then :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> I'm only 13 aswell! :lol2:


You're 13 seriously? I thought you were like 15. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> 15 to 16 :lol2: and yep bluewater... im up there nearly everyday, its about 15 mins from me :Na_Na_Na_Na: ok well we need to set a day then :no1:


I'll speak to my friend, see if she will give me a lift, I don't drive.  

How the hell can your feet be that big?! They will look like flippers surely? I think I need some pictures. :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> You're 13 seriously? I thought you were like 15. :lol2:


Nope, :lol2:

Do i really seem that old??


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I'll speak to my friend, see if she will give me a lift, I don't drive.
> 
> How the hell can your feet be that big?! They will look like flippers surely? I think I need some pictures. :whistling2:


:lol2:

Flipper feet!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'll speak to my friend, see if she will give me a lift, I don't drive.
> 
> How the hell can your feet be that big?! They will look like flippers surely? I think I need some pictures. :whistling2:





Trootle said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Flipper feet!


great... i can never escape this :lol2: and errr pictures?? i can put a pic on fb? haha :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> great... i can never escape this :lol2: and errr pictures?? i cant put a pic on fb? haha :Na_Na_Na_Na:


No excuse we need pics :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

oi i have size 10 to 11 feet. 

i have :censor: time getting shoes. try brantano or camden market...........


----------



## Dee_Williams

although i am looking to sell some of my knee high boots....................


----------



## geckodelta

that was meant to say i can put a pic on fb :lol2: im trying now :Na_Na_Na_Na:
and if it fails then you guys can see on shoe shopping day.... kerry just needs to name the day :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> oi i have size 10 to 11 feet.
> 
> i have :censor: time getting shoes. try brantano or camden market...........


Nothing wrong with big feet, jsut want to see geckos 16 size feet :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> 15 to 16 :lol2: and yep bluewater... im up there nearly everyday, its about 15 mins from me :Na_Na_Na_Na: ok well we need to set a day then :no1:


you're about 20 minutes from me, at bluewater O:


i know i've asked ages ago, but is anybody going past strood, who is going to kempton on sunday?
i'd love a lift :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> although i am looking to sell some of my knee high boots....................


as much as im tempted.. I dont think they will fit :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Nothing wrong with big feet, jsut want to see geckos 16 size feet :lol2:


whatever floats yer' boat jack


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> that was meant to say i can put a pic on fb :lol2: im trying now :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> and if it fails then you guys can see on shoe shopping day.... kerry just needs to name the day :whistling2:


Aww ok! But i havnt got your fb :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> whatever floats yer' boat jack


:lol2: Not in a dirty way!


----------



## geckodelta

i have put a pic up... its pretty hard to see cause i had to sit on my nans bed when i took it :lol2: and im callum howe, look on kerrys friends : victory:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Nope, :lol2:
> 
> Do i really seem that old??


Well yeah, I've never really thought of it! 



geckodelta said:


> great... i can never escape this :lol2: and errr pictures?? i can put a pic on fb? haha :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah ok, I'm waiting! 



Dee_Williams said:


> oi i have size 10 to 11 feet.
> 
> i have :censor: time getting shoes. try brantano or camden market...........


wow, those are big feet, in the nicest possible way! Mine are 5-6 and it feels like I have flipper feet half the time, mine don't look as good in pretty little heels.  



geckodelta said:


> that was meant to say i can put a pic on fb :lol2: im trying now :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> and if it fails then you guys can see on shoe shopping day.... kerry just needs to name the day :whistling2:


I know, but I have to wait until someone can give me a lift! I think me and mum will be going the week after Kempton if that helps anyone!


----------



## Dee_Williams

they are a 10 i think. think i might have some 9s somewhere. will have a look. gonna list them on good old fleabay anyway.


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> i have put a pic up... its pretty hard to see cause i had to sit on my nans bed when i took it :lol2: and im callum howe, look on kerrys friends : victory:


Should be easy to find, I don't have many. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Should be easy to find, I don't have many. :blush:


haha they are only size 14 trainers :Na_Na_Na_Na: kinda grown out of them now :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> i have put a pic up... its pretty hard to see cause i had to sit on my nans bed when i took it :lol2: and im callum howe, look on kerrys friends : victory:


I added you, you are freinds with [email protected] aswell


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> I added you, you are freinds with [email protected] aswell


yep  im friends with pretty much every reptile guy on facebook :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> haha they are only size 14 trainers :Na_Na_Na_Na: kinda grown out of them now :lol2:


I can't believe the size of your feet... Bet you're stable on a windy day.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I can't believe the size of your feet... Bet you're stable on a windy day.


yes i am... however im not stable on most stairs cause half my feet hang off of them and i fall down stairs a lot :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Fine, ignore me then


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> yes i am... however im not stable on most stairs cause half my feet hang off of them and i fall down stairs a lot :lol2:


LOL! That's quite funny. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

ok the photo is deleted :lol2: I get comments about my flippers too much in real life! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> Fine, ignore me then


Sorry Tom, we got carried away with massive feet! 

What did you say?


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> ok the photo is deleted :lol2: I get comments about my flippers too much in real life! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I havn't seen it :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> ok the photo is deleted :lol2: I get comments about my flippers too much in real life! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: I like big feet, no idea why, I think I'm just a weird one...


----------



## spinnin_tom

what i said:


> you're about 20 minutes from me, at bluewater O:
> 
> 
> i know i've asked ages ago, but is anybody going past strood, who is going to kempton on sunday?
> i'd love a lift


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I like big feet, no idea why, I think I'm just a weird one...


:rotfl:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I like big feet, no idea why, I think I'm just a weird one...


haha see why i need to look for shoes in places other than bluewater and bexleyheath :Na_Na_Na_Na: i get laughed out of shops


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> what i said:


Im not going so no help there :/


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> what i said:


Ah right, well there's no room in my car.  Why not get the train down? 



geckodelta said:


> haha see why i need to look for shoes in places other than bluewater and bexleyheath :Na_Na_Na_Na: i get laughed out of shops


Yeah, why not order them in or something? I'm sure there's places online that do giant shoes...


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, well there's no room in my car.  Why not get the train down?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, why not order them in or something? I'm sure there's places online that do giant shoes...


there are but my parents dont let me order stuff online


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, well there's no room in my car.  Why not get the train down?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, why not order them in or something? I'm sure there's places online that do giant shoes...



ah well 

mum won't let me go on the train by myself, she'll have to come, we're looking ito it though


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> ah well
> 
> mum won't let me go on the train by myself, she'll have to come, we're looking ito it though


I will go on the train up there with you? im up london all the time :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> there are but my parents dont let me order stuff online


Welkl aren't they crap.  How do they expect you to find shoes then? Maybe we could stitch 2 size 8s together? 



spinnin_tom said:


> ah well
> 
> mum won't let me go on the train by myself, she'll have to come, we're looking ito it though


Bring her along, I'm taking my mum. :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Welkl aren't they crap.  How do they expect you to find shoes then? Maybe we could stitch 2 size 8s together?
> 
> 
> 
> Bring her along, I'm taking my mum. :2thumb:


haha we could try.... if you have a sewing machine :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Bring her along, I'm taking my mum. :2thumb:


yeah i will, if that's the only option 
at least we'll be able to have a chat w/ other rfukers in person there :d
you see me there, kerry.. come and talk to me


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> haha we could try.... if you have a sewing machine :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I don't, a fatal flaw in my plan.  



spinnin_tom said:


> yeah i will, if that's the only option
> at least we'll be able to have a chat w/ other rfukers in person there :d
> you see me there, kerry.. come and talk to me


Yeah you two, I'll probably be too busy concentrating on stuff and people just seemt to blend into the crowd. :blush:

If you see me come say hello, that goes for everyone, I'm nice honestly even if I look scary. :whistling2:

I should be easy to spot, no idea what I'm wearing yet but blonde hair and lots of make up. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah i will, if that's the only option
> at least we'll be able to have a chat w/ other rfukers in person there :d
> you see me there, kerry.. come and talk to me


ignore me then :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I don't, a fatal flaw in my plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you two, I'll probably be too busy concentrating on stuff and people just seemt to blend into the crowd. :blush:
> 
> If you see me come say hello, that goes for everyone, I'm nice honestly even if I look scary. :whistling2:
> 
> I should be easy to spot, no idea what I'm wearing yet but blonde hair and lots of make up. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I wish I was going


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> I wish I was going


Why aren't you? :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I don't, a fatal flaw in my plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you two, I'll probably be too busy concentrating on stuff and people just seemt to blend into the crowd. :blush:
> 
> If you see me come say hello, that goes for everyone, I'm nice honestly even if I look scary. :whistling2:
> 
> I should be easy to spot, no idea what I'm wearing yet but blonde hair and lots of make up. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you should have thought it through! and kerry i still owe you £20 as you didnt get my card ¬.¬ so when we meet up its yours : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> ignore me then :whistling2:


sorry callum 
what did you say lol?


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> you should have thought it through! and kerry i still owe you £20 as you didnt get my card ¬.¬ so when we meet up its yours : victory:


I never did get that card, wonder where it went? And no don't worry. I'll just have to give you £20 back for your birthday. :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Why aren't you? :gasp:


Going to Cornwall! I think you should all buy me something and deliver it to me when i get back :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> sorry callum
> what did you say lol?


it said that i will come up on a train with you if you want, im up london all the time anyway and need to find someone to go with :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I never did get that card, wonder where it went? And no don't worry. I'll just have to give you £20 back for your birthday. :whistling2:


no you wont, and i really dont know... had to sell assasins creed to get that :Na_Na_Na_Na: oh well i promised you it so you will get it


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> it said that i will come up on a train with you if you want, im up london all the time anyway and need to find someone to go with :lol2:


You accepted my friend request yet :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> it said that i will come up on a train with you if you want, im up london all the time anyway and need to find someone to go with :lol2:


well that could work.
where is the closest train, to kempton then?
i've not looked at stops etc


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> no you wont, and i really dont know... had to sell assasins creed to get that :Na_Na_Na_Na: oh well i promised you it so you will get it


And now I promised it to you, so you'll get it. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> You accepted my friend request yet :lol2:


facebook says i havent got any :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> You accepted my friend request yet :lol2:


get the picture jack
he hates you


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> get the picture jack
> he hates you



no way! i accepted  and you ignored me again!!


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> get the picture jack
> he hates you


I fell rejected now


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> I fell rejected now


:devil:


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> :devil:


.....


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> .....


is no one seeing my messages?! tom stop ignoring me  and jack i accepted you!


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> is no one seeing my messages?! tom stop ignoring me  and jack i accepted you!


what you on about ?
i replied.




> well that could work.
> where is the closest train, to kempton then?
> i've not looked at stops etc


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> is no one seeing my messages?! tom stop ignoring me  and jack i accepted you!


I know it gave me the notification ages ago.. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

I'm off to watch TV, I feel I've been neglectful towards my mum. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> what you on about ?
> i replied.


ah then its my fault :lol2: err not too sure about the trains but up london tomorrow so i will see if i can find kempton :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I'm off to watch TV, I feel I've been neglectful towards my mum. :blush:


don't leave me with these 2 

naah, have fun watching tv


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> ah then its my fault :lol2: err not too sure about the trains but up london tomorrow so i will see if i can find kempton :2thumb:


National Rail Enquiries - Official source for UK train times and timetables


----------



## snowgoose

I'm here, just bored and sorting a few bits out 

So, what the children up to?


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> I'm here, just bored and sorting a few bits out
> 
> So, what the children up to?


Fb, here, and MSN! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> National Rail Enquiries - Official source for UK train times and timetables


thanks


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> I'm here, just bored and sorting a few bits out
> 
> So, what the children up to?


children?
young men, and kerry
not much mate


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> children?
> young men, and kerry
> not much mate


young men?

ah, my mistake :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

looks like one train from charring cross so very easy indeedy :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

RAWR :gasp:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> RAWR :gasp:


Meeeoow!


----------



## spinnin_tom

trootle said:


> meeeoow!


hissssssssssssssssssssssssssss


(how old are we?)


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> hissssssssssssssssssssssssssss
> 
> 
> (how old are we?)


Im 6 wbu?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Im 6 wbu?


i act about 4, don't know actually how old i am, i can't count


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i act about 4, don't know actually how old i am, i can't count


giggity... thats an animal noise right? :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> giggity... thats an animal noise right? :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> giggity... thats an animal noise right? :lol2:


:lol2:
i suppose..


----------



## geckodelta

well now i feel like i fit in :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> well now i feel like i fit in :2thumb:


not with those big feet you don't


9sorry, had to be done)

i need number 2, back in an hour or so


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> not with those big feet you don't
> 
> 
> 9sorry, had to be done)
> 
> i need number 2, back in an hour or so


:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## garlicpickle

spinnin_tom said:


> not with those big feet you don't
> 
> 
> 9sorry, had to be done)
> 
> i need number 2, back in an hour or so


if it takes you an hour i suggest you increase your dietary fibre. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Meeeoow!





spinnin_tom said:


> hissssssssssssssssssssssssssss
> 
> 
> (how old are we?)


Pffft kids :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> giggity... thats an animal noise right? :lol2:


Yup :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

garlicpickle said:


> if it takes you an hour i suggest you increase your dietary fibre. :lol2:


:rotfl:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Pffft kids :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup :Na_Na_Na_Na:


so tyler...... will I see you at kempton?


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


sorry 



garlicpickle said:


> if it takes you an hour i suggest you increase your dietary fibre. :lol2:


back, i forget how dry my sense of humour is


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> sorry
> 
> 
> 
> back, i forget how dry my sense of humour is


tom.... its one train from charing cross  you fancy it?


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> tom.... its one train from charing cross  you fancy it?


i can't get to london, but does it stop at strood or rochester?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i can't get to london, but does it stop at strood or rochester?


no.... why cant you get to london?? I can meet you at bluewater and get you there for 3 pound??


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> so tyler...... will I see you at kempton?


You may or may not, I might say hello or go Pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff and disapear into a cloud of smoke :gasp:


But I'll probably just say hi :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> no.... why cant you get to london?? I can meet you at bluewater and get you there for 3 pound??


i can't get to london since my mum doesn't drive, and i'm in strood.
why go to bluewater?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You may or may not, I might say hello or go Pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff and disapear into a cloud of smoke :gasp:
> 
> 
> But I'll probably just say hi :2thumb:


if you dissapear into a cloud of smoke you will go straight to the top of my cool people list :Na_Na_Na_Na: and thats one damn exclusive list :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> if you dissapear into a cloud of smoke you will go straight to the top of my cool people list :Na_Na_Na_Na: and thats one damn exclusive list :lol2:


I will be needing a large amount of smoke, I'm not the smallest person going :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I will be needing a large amount of smoke, I'm not the smallest person going :lol2:


ive never seen a picture of you... and in my head your short and skinny :lol2: is this not accurate?.....


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> ive never seen a picture of you... and in my head your short and skinny :lol2: is this not accurate?.....


6'5", quite heavily set :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> 6'5", quite heavily set :lol2:


:O did not imagine that! good job you said otherwise I would have never seen you at kempton... well I would have seen you, I just wouldnt have thought it was you


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :O did not imagine that! good job you said otherwise I would have never seen you at kempton... well I would have seen you, I just wouldnt have thought it was you


Why did you think I was short :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Why did you think I was short :lol2:


lol
6 5 is huge tho mate
you need to start taking some anti viagra pills or something i don't know lol


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> lol
> 6 5 is huge tho mate
> you need to start taking some anti viagra pills or something i don't know lol


Viagra isn't going to make me taller......well it won't make most of me taller :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Viagra isn't going to make me taller......well it won't make most of me taller :whistling2: :lol2:


i'm thinking of steroids
wrong word (FAIL ME LOL)


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm thinking of steroids
> wrong word (FAIL ME LOL)


Bwahahaahahahahahahah :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Why did you think I was short :lol2:


I have no idea :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I have no idea :lol2:


I'm quite upset now  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I'm quite upset now  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


atleast you dont have giant feet


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> atleast you dont have giant feet


size 13 ? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> size 13 ? :lol2:


oh you do :lol2: well mine are size 16


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> oh you do :lol2: well mine are size 16


Really :O


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Really :O


he had a pic of his flippers on fb, but removed it


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> he had a pic of his flippers on fb, but removed it


Flippers :lol2:


Tom, I imagine you to be really short :hmm:

Like 4'11" :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Flippers :lol2:
> 
> 
> Tom, I imagine you to be really short :hmm:
> 
> Like 4'11" :lol:


lol
i'm 5' 6'' borderline 7''


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> lol
> i'm 5' 6'' borderline 7''


:hmm:. You still seem short :lol2:


Callum how tall are you ? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> :hmm:. You still seem short :lol2:
> 
> 
> Callum how tall are you ? :lol2:




i'd say 5' 3''

(naah he does say somewhere lol)


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i'd say 5' 3''
> 
> (naah he does say somewhere lol)


Nah he would look odd with size 16s and only 5'3" :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

biggys said:


> nah he would look odd with size 16s and only 5'3" :lol2:


lololol


----------



## geckodelta

im 5,10/11 :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> im 5,10/11 :lol2:


there we go
who made your banner, callum?


----------



## vivalabam

I'm back, mums gone to bed. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> there we go
> who made your banner, callum?


i cant remember :lol2:
some nice lady in off topic... she made a thread about it a long time ago
she did kerry's too 
: victory:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I'm back, mums gone to bed. :lol2:


Hello again! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'm back, mums gone to bed. :lol2:


hey  I got into trouble because of that pic on facebook :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> hey  I got into trouble because of that pic on facebook :lol2:


who from?


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Hello again! :lol2:


Hello, anything exciting been happening? 



geckodelta said:


> hey  I got into trouble because of that pic on facebook :lol2:


LOL! Who by?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> who from?


I told my friend that i couldnt talk cause i was gonna go to sleep about an hour before i posted it :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Hello, anything exciting been happening?


hello

NO, nothing exciting, talking about height now lol
how tall are you kerry?
i put you at 5' 5''


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Hello, anything exciting been happening?
> 
> 
> LOL! Who by?


Yeh by who!

And not much really


----------



## geckodelta

i think kerry is 5.7 :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> hello
> 
> NO, nothing exciting, talking about height now lol
> how tall are you kerry?
> i put you at 5' 5''


Nah, 5'4" :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Nah, 5'4" :lol2:


we shall see....... :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

come on, kerry
how tall are you then?

my money's still on 5' 5''


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I told my friend that i couldnt talk cause i was gonna go to sleep about an hour before i posted it :lol2:


Ah right. :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> hello
> 
> NO, nothing exciting, talking about height now lol
> how tall are you kerry?
> i put you at 5' 5''





geckodelta said:


> i think kerry is 5.7 :lol2:





Biggys said:


> Nah, 5'4" :lol2:


You all fail, I'm 5 ft 6. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> You all fail, I'm 5 ft 6. :lol2:


 
Damn. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Damn. :lol2:


Close, yet so far. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Ah right. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all fail, I'm 5 ft 6. :lol2:


no fair


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Ah right. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all fail, I'm 5 ft 6. :lol2:


if you say your 5 ft 6 and a half i win... so kerry, how tall are you :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Close, yet so far. :whistling2:


Story of my life :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> no fair


I mean you'll have to measure me to get an exact number, but last time I checked I was 5 ft 6. :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> if you say your 5 ft 6 and a half i win... so kerry, how tall are you :whistling2:


I'm closer to 5 ft 5 than 5 ft 7. :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I mean you'll have to measure me to get an exact number, but last time I checked I was 5 ft 6. :blush:


YOU MIGHT HAVE SHRUNK ?
lol.. i'll be hunting you down with a tape measure i i get to kempton


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I mean you'll have to measure me to get an exact number, but last time I checked I was 5 ft 6. :blush:


I can just see someone walking up to you at kempton with a tape measure now...:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> YOU MIGHT HAVE SHRUNK ?
> *lol.. i'll be hunting you down with a tape measure i i get to kempton *





Biggys said:


> I can just see someone walking up to you at kempton with a tape measure now...:lol2:


 

See I was right....:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'm closer to 5 ft 5 than 5 ft 7. :blush:


now tyler wins  why kerry why!? its clear to see he has overthrown me as your favourite :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> See I was right....:lol2:


wow..
what good timing that was


----------



## geckodelta

geckodelta said:


> now tyler wins  why kerry why!? its clear to see he has overthrown me as your favourite :lol2:


or tom, i cant remember who said it :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> wow..
> what good timing that was


I know you to well :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> now tyler wins  why kerry why!? its clear to see he has overthrown me as your favourite :lol2:


Because I am awesome ? :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> or tom, i cant remember who said it :lol2:


i said 5' 5''



Biggys said:


> I know you to well :lol2:


god it shows how much we are on here lol


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> YOU MIGHT HAVE SHRUNK ?
> lol.. i'll be hunting you down with a tape measure i i get to kempton


That's what happens when you get old.  



Biggys said:


> I can just see someone walking up to you at kempton with a tape measure now...:lol2:


LOL! That won't be awkward at all. :whistling2:



geckodelta said:


> now tyler wins  why kerry why!? its clear to see he has overthrown me as your favourite :lol2:


I can't help it! You should have asked me like 5 years ago when i was growing!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Because I am awesome ? :whistling2:


you wish Ty!!


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> god it shows how much we are on here lol


:blush:



vivalabam said:


> LOL! That won't be awkward at all. :whistling2:


I would honestly just laugh and carry on walking :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> I would honestly just laugh and carry on walking :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'd now feel obliged to go and stand by a wall and get measured...


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> you wish Ty!!


Yes....yes I do


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> That's what happens when you get old.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! That won't be awkward at all. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help it! You should have asked me like 5 years ago when i was growing!


great  i leave for like a month and the whole hierarchy collapses!


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> great  i leave for like a month and the whole hierarchy collapses!


Well you should have never left!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'd now feel obliged to go and stand by a wall and get measured...


You can stand up against a wall if you want...not alot of measuring will be going on though...:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> great  i leave for like a month and the whole hierarchy collapses!


that's how forum goers work
we are pack animals, the dominant ''male'' leaves, tyler steps in, with me always ready to move into position, in the unfortunate (not really lol) event he gets a big ban


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I'd now feel obliged to go and stand by a wall and get measured...



go for it, thought your mum's in bed though. nobody's going to measure you lol



Biggys said:


> Yes....yes I do


:Na_Na_Na_Na:



vivalabam said:


> Well you should have never left!


^this 



Biggys said:


> You can stand up against a wall if you want...not alot of measuring will be going on though...:whistling2:


HAHAHA


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well you should have never left!


sorry 


Biggys said:


> You can stand up against a wall if you want...not alot of measuring will be going on though...:whistling2:


there is no word on this earth to explain the epicness of this comment.....


spinnin_tom said:


> that's how forum goers work
> we are pack animals, the dominant ''male'' leaves, tyler steps in, with me always ready to move into position, in the unfortunate (not really lol) event he gets a big ban


and :gasp: so Tyler is the new guy on the block eh.... just waiting for me to leave so he could take over! Mutiny!!


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> that's how forum goers work
> we are pack animals, the dominant ''male'' leaves, tyler steps in, with me always ready to move into position, in the unfortunate (not really lol) event he gets a big ban


Tom....dominant male...Pffftt Don't make me laugh :whistling2:


Kerry is tougher than you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> and :gasp: so Tyler is the new guy on the block eh.... just waiting for me to leave so he could take over! Mutiny!!


that's exactly right
10 points 

(we aren't pirates, we don't do mutiny, just [buttocks] whoopin')


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> there is no word on this earth to explain the epicness of this comment.....


Hahahaah :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Tom....dominant male...Pffftt Don't make me laugh :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Kerry is tougher than you :Na_Na_Na_Na:






I HATE YOU :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Hahahaah :blush:


but... she has a boyfriend you see + she's quite a bit older than you... so errrr.. on your own mate :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> You can stand up against a wall if you want...not alot of measuring will be going on though...:whistling2:


LOL! Promises promises! 



spinnin_tom said:


> go for it, thought your mum's in bed though. nobody's going to measure you lol


No, at the show. :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> that's how forum goers work
> we are pack animals, the dominant ''male'' leaves, tyler steps in, with me always ready to move into position, in the unfortunate (not really lol) event he gets a big ban


LOL! It's good to know there's a que, wouldn't want you all pushing and shoving. :whistling2:



Biggys said:


> Tom....dominant male...Pffftt Don't make me laugh :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Kerry is tougher than you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


True, i'm from Essex blad! :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> I HATE YOU :2thumb:


:flrt:



geckodelta said:


> but... she has a boyfriend you see + she's quite a bit older than you... so errrr.. on your own mate :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Whimp :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> but... she has a boyfriend you see + she's quite a bit older than you... so errrr.. on your own mate :Na_Na_Na_Na:


what?
this was out of the blue a bit


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Promises promises!






vivalabam said:


> True, i'm from Essex blad! :whistling2:


 
Becareful Tom, she might hit you with a handbag....or the deadly White stilleto :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> but... she has a boyfriend you see + she's quite a bit older than you... so errrr.. on your own mate :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Tyler is about 3 times the size of my boyfriend, he could probably eat him if he wanted... :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Becareful Tom, she might hit you with a handbag....or the deadly White stilleto :gasp:


:lol2: I actually don't own any white stilletos, black ones maybe. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Tyler is about 3 times the size of my boyfriend, he could probably eat him if he wanted... :lol2:


 :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Promises promises!
> 
> 
> 
> No, at the show. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! It's good to know there's a que, wouldn't want you all pushing and shoving. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> *True, i'm from Essex blad!* :whistling2:


what you gonna do... slap him with your boob's 


Biggys said:


> :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Whimp :Na_Na_Na_Na:


damn right :Na_Na_Na_Na:


spinnin_tom said:


> what?
> this was out of the blue a bit


errr I dont think so? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I actually don't own any white stilletos, black ones maybe. :whistling2:


Even worse, they are camofladged :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Becareful Tom, she might hit you with a handbag....or the deadly White stilleto :gasp:


hahah.. i'd rather that than a steel toe boot



vivalabam said:


> Tyler is about 3 times the size of my boyfriend, he could probably eat him if he wanted... :lol2:


funny images



vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I actually don't own any white stilletos, black ones maybe. :whistling2:



god the black ones hurt more


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> hahah.. i'd rather that than a steel toe boot


Have you ever seen someone after they have been hit with a stilleto :gasp:

the heel rips right into the flesh :|


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> what you gonna do... slap him with your boob's


Cheeky, they aren't saggy! 



Biggys said:


> Even worse, they are camofladged :gasp:


But I love my high heels. :flrt: I'll be wearing some at Kempton, not high ones though. 



spinnin_tom said:


> god the black ones hurt more


LMAO! Because it depends on the colour how much they hurt? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Tyler is about 3 times the size of my boyfriend, he could probably eat him if he wanted... :lol2:


Tyler I think that means you can :censor: her against that wall? :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Cheeky, they aren't saggy!
> 
> 
> 
> But I love my high heels. :flrt: I'll be wearing some at Kempton, not high ones though.
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! Because it depends on the colour how much they hurt? :lol2:


I meant they were big :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

geckodelta said:


> Tyler I think that means you can :censor: her against that wall? :whistling2:


Looking back... may have taken that a little too far :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> But I love my high heels. :flrt: I'll be wearing some at Kempton, not high ones though.


 Don't trip over in them :gasp:



vivalabam said:


> LMAO! Because it depends on the colour how much they hurt? :lol2:


:rotfl:



geckodelta said:


> Tyler I think that means you can :censor: her against that wall? :whistling2:


Giggity giggity.....:whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Tyler I think that means you can :censor: her against that wall? :whistling2:


That's a bit of a jump, Tyler eating my boyfriend to doing semi illegal things! 

Becasue eating people isn't illegal apparently?


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I meant they were big :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: Well I'm glad you noticed. 



Biggys said:


> Don't trip over in them :gasp:


I usually end up flat on my face. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> That's a bit of a jump, Tyler eating my boyfriend to doing semi illegal things!
> 
> Becasue eating people isn't illegal apparently?


sorry... im tired.. my brain makes them jumps :lol2:
and eating people isnt illegal as far as im aware :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> sorry... im tired.. my brain makes them jumps :lol2:
> and eating people isnt illegal as far as im aware :whistling2:


Nothing is illegal to you! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> That's a bit of a jump, Tyler eating my boyfriend to doing semi illegal things!
> 
> Becasue eating people isn't illegal apparently?


haha semi :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> That's a bit of a jump, Tyler eating my boyfriend to doing semi illegal things!


:lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Becasue eating people isn't illegal apparently?


Well depends how you are eating them..:whistling2:



vivalabam said:


> I usually end up flat on my face. :blush:


SO if I want to look for you at kempton, just look for the rather ebarrassed woman on the floor :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Nothing is illegal to you! :lol2:


haha to be fair it depends what you eat doesnt it :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> haha semi :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well he's 16, it's not illegal but I'm sure it's not recommended...


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> haha to be fair it depends what you eat doesnt it :lol2:


See this is that I was thinking...:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well he's 16, it's not illegal but I'm sure it's not recommended...


im pretty sure he would highly recommend it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Well depends how you are eating them..:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> SO if I want to look for you at kempton, just look for the rather ebarrassed woman on the floor :lol2:


Yeah, look for the crowd of people with a big mess on the floor, that's me! 



geckodelta said:


> haha to be fair it depends what you eat doesnt it :lol2:


I sat here ages thinking how could eating people be legal... Like oh right, blonde moment!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> See this is that I was thinking...:lol2:


we are both on the same page :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> im pretty sure he would highly recommend it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hey....I'm saying nothing :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> im pretty sure he would highly recommend it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Don't think the police or his parents would see it that way!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> we are both on the same page :lol2:


We most diffinatly are :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, look for the crowd of people with a big mess on the floor, that's me!
> 
> 
> 
> I sat here ages thinking how could eating people be legal... Like oh right, blonde moment!


haha I was obviously talking about fingernails! pretty sure you can bite peoples fingernails  honestly.... so dirty minded :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Don't think the police or his parents would see it that way!


They might....only one way to find out.....:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Don't think the police or his parents would see it that way!


His parents probably would? I know mine would! haha


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> haha I was obviously talking about fingernails! pretty sure you can bite peoples fingernails  honestly.... so dirty minded :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You call me dirty minded yet you talk about eating other peoples finger nails... EWWW!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> haha I was obviously talking about fingernails! pretty sure you can bite peoples fingernails  honestly.... so dirty minded :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Wait fingernails ?.....I am on a completely different wave lenght to you :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> They might....only one way to find out.....:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL! :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> His parents probably would? I know mine would! haha


LOL! Well then they would be weird parents! I'm old! I have wrinkles and everything! Me and his mum can talk about old person cream I suppose. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> You call me dirty minded yet you talk about eating other peoples finger nails... EWWW!


I was joking!! obviously I meant eating people in another way... just trying to launch a pre emptive strike at the likely infractions im gonna get tomorrow :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! :lol2:








vivalabam said:


> LOL! Well then they would be weird parents! I'm old! I have wrinkles and everything! Me and his mum can talk about *old person cream* I suppose. :whistling2:


Probably not something I ever want to hear about :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Well then they would be weird parents! I'm old! I have wrinkles and everything! Me and his mum can talk about *old person cream* I suppose. :whistling2:


thats grose! I only like young person cream :whistling2:
and wrinkles! I highly doubt that 
and too right... my dad asks me for details when i come down stairs with rosy cheeks :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I was joking!! obviously I meant eating people in another way... just trying to launch a pre emptive strike at the likely infractions im gonna get tomorrow :lol2:


:lol2: I don't know what you're talking about, we were talking about measuring how tall I am, and me and Tyler having a chat and me speaking to his mum about old persons cream, I don't get it? :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> thats grose! I only like young person cream :whistling2:
> and wrinkles! I highly doubt that
> and too right... my dad asks me for details when i come down stairs with rosy cheeks :lol2:


On your own? Or when you're studying biology? :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Probably not something I ever want to hear about :gasp:


omg you got there before me!! and the fingernails were a joke :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I don't know what you're talking about, we were talking about measuring how tall I am, and me and Tyler having a chat and me speaking to his mum about old persons cream, I don't get it? :whistling2:


Need a demonstration ? :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Need a demonstration ? :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well yeah, nothing for over 18s going on here. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> On your own? Or when you're studying biology? :whistling2:


when I was revising biology.... pretty sure I probably got an A* on my test :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> when I was revising biology.... pretty sure I probably got an A* on my test :whistling2:


Well you;d hope so, all that studying you've been doing! 

I'm guessing you forgave her for getting on your best mate?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Well yeah, nothing for over 18s going on here. :whistling2:


Nope definatly not..:whistling2:




Right I'm off to bed, as it's my Dads birthday and I have to be up early : victory:


Night everyone, and be good


----------



## geckodelta

Well yeah, nothing for over 18s going on here. :whistling2:

perve alert


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Nope definatly not..:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right I'm off to bed, as it's my Dads birthday and I have to be up early : victory:
> 
> 
> Night everyone, and be good


I was thinking of going to bed as well...

Looks like we'll be going to bed together. :whistling2:

Better just clarify for Callum seeing as his mind is on Biology, I mean we're going to bed at the same time...


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Nope definatly not..:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right I'm off to bed, as it's my Dads birthday and I have to be up early : victory:
> 
> 
> Night everyone, and be good


night night
try not to dream about Kerry


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I was thinking of going to bed as well...
> 
> Looks like we'll be going to bed together. :whistling2:
> 
> Better just clarify for Callum seeing as his mind is on Biology, I mean we're going to bed at the same time...


dont leave me aswell :gasp: ima go to sleep thinking about your biology now :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> dont leave me aswell :gasp: ima go to sleep thinking about your biology now :whistling2:


LOL! I'm going to town tomorrow, no set time, but I figure I should go to bed before I spend all day in bed. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I was thinking of going to bed as well...
> 
> Looks like we'll be going to bed together. :whistling2:
> 
> *Better just clarify for Callum seeing as his mind is on Biology, I mean we're going to bed at the same time..*.


:lol2::lol2:



geckodelta said:


> night night
> try not to dream about Kerry


No promises...

I joke 



geckodelta said:


> Well yeah, nothing for over 18s going on here. :whistling2:
> 
> perve alert


 
That is one peado I wouldn't mind getting in the van with :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well you;d hope so, all that studying you've been doing!
> 
> I'm guessing you forgave her for getting on your best mate?


oh no I didnt :lol2: any future biology revision will be done with someone else :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL! I'm going to town tomorrow, no set time, but I figure I should go to bed before I spend all day in bed. :blush:


take me shoe shopping! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> That is one peado I wouldn't mind getting in the van with :whistling2:


I have some sweeties? :whistling2:



geckodelta said:


> oh no I didnt :lol2: any future biology revision will be done with someone else :lol2:


Ah right that's good!


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> take me shoe shopping! :lol2:


If you can come to Chelmsford? :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> No promises...
> 
> I joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That is one peado I wouldn't mind getting in the van with *:whistling2:


we can all agree with that :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> If you can come to Chelmsford? :whistling2:


I actually could :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I actually could :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL! you won't find shoes here, there's like 2 shops that do shoes...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I have some sweeties? :whistling2:


Can you give me a lift in that big blacked out van of yours ? :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I have some sweeties? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah right that's good!


dont I get any sweets?  I have bigger feet than him :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Can you give me a lift in that big blacked out van of yours ? :whistling2:


Yeah, where you heading? It might look like we're going the wrong way, but I assure you it's deffinitely not. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL! you won't find shoes here, there's like 2 shops that do shoes...


go to lakeside then :Na_Na_Na_Na: it cant be far... essex is teeny weeny :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> dont I get any sweets?  I have bigger feet that him :whistling2:


This is true, oh the choices! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> This is true, oh the choices! :lol2:


im also Italian? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I have some sweeties? :whistling2:


seems legit :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> go to lakeside then :Na_Na_Na_Na: it cant be far... essex is teeny weeny :lol2:


Maybe... I'll see if I can find my rail card and let you know.


----------



## geckodelta

Ok.... I like clothes shopping too.... so you know..... we can look for dresses.... or underwear :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Ok.... I like clothes shopping too.... so you know..... we can look for dresses.... or underwear :whistling2:


LOL! 

Well I found my rail card, maybe not tomorrow but if you want we can go lakeside at some point? Get the gang together or something? 

I'll feel like a child minder. :whistling2:

But on one condition, you'll have to come meet me from the train station, I'll be clueless of where to go... Chafford Hundred is apparently where I'll end up?

Also no Biology, I don't fancy getting arrested, that will really put a downer on my summer! 

I'm going to bed now, night all.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL!
> 
> Well I found my rail card, maybe not tomorrow but if you want we can go lakeside at some point? Get the gang together or something?
> 
> I'll feel like a child minder. :whistling2:
> 
> But on one condition, you'll have to come meet me from the train station, I'll be clueless of where to go... Chafford Hundred is apparently where I'll end up?
> 
> Also no Biology, I don't fancy getting arrested, that will really put a downer on my summer!
> 
> I'm going to bed now, night all.


ok maybe next week? get everyone who fancys it too come along  and errr not heard of that station but I will have a look  and I wasnt expecting biology to be fair :whistling2: night


----------



## spinnin_tom

see ya kerry :no1:


----------



## geckodelta

anyone up??


----------



## angelgirls29

Me? Umm... I think?


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning!

Was getting a bit steamy in here last night! Just had a giggle reading through previous posts! Teenage hormones flying about everywhere!!!

Haha


----------



## angelgirls29

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Was getting a bit steamy in here last night! Just had a giggle reading through previous posts! Teenage hormones flying about everywhere!!!
> 
> Haha


I know! :lol2:
I now feel old


----------



## Jonb1982

Haha well i am old! 30 next feb!


----------



## angelgirls29

Jonb1982 said:


> Haha well i am old! 30 next feb!


I feel as old as Methuselah this morning... I wish I could stay in bed longer in the mornings :bash:


----------



## Jonb1982

Why cant u!?!


----------



## angelgirls29

Jonb1982 said:


> Why cant u!?!


I just have a thing where I _have_ to get up. Whether I went to bed at 10pm or 3am.
And it's not as if I've got anything I _have_ to do (like get up with kids etc) :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle

Jonb1982 said:


> Haha well i am old! 30 next feb!


i normally stay out of this thread, I'm old enough to be your mum, just :lol2:


----------



## angelgirls29

garlicpickle said:


> i normally stay out of this thread, I'm old enough to be your mum, just :lol2:


Hello Great Aunt L :flrt:
:lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle

angelgirls29 said:


> Hello Great Aunt L :flrt:
> :lol2:


If I knitted I could make you all granny sweaters :lol2:


----------



## angelgirls29

garlicpickle said:


> If I knitted I could make you all granny sweaters :lol2:


:lol2:
Could we have our initials on them?

And I knit :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

angelgirls29 said:


> I just have a thing where I _have_ to get up. Whether I went to bed at 10pm or 3am.
> And it's not as if I've got anything I _have_ to do (like get up with kids etc) :lol2:


I didnt get in till around 3am and then up at 0730 to take mrs to work and look after the little un


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Was getting a bit steamy in here last night! Just had a giggle reading through previous posts! Teenage hormones flying about everywhere!!!
> 
> Haha





angelgirls29 said:


> I know! :lol2:
> I now feel old


yeah... errr t'was quite late and I was quite tired.. :whistling2: im not usually like that... promise
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

Haha yeah yeah!!!


----------



## angelgirls29

Jonb1982 said:


> I didnt get in till around 3am and then up at 0730 to take mrs to work and look after the little un


So a full day already? 
All I've done is make/drink 2 cups of coffee, send a few PMs and read a few threads :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> yeah... errr t'was quite late and I was quite tired.. :whistling2: im not usually like that... promise
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah yeah...... :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> Haha yeah yeah!!!


it was Kerry's fault, she said that Tyler could eat her boyfriend :lol2:


----------



## angelgirls29

geckodelta said:


> it was Kerry's fault, she said that Tyler could eat her boyfriend :lol2:


:lol2:
To be fair, Ty would make me look short :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

angelgirls29 said:


> :lol2:
> To be fair, Ty would make me look short :blush:


and me :lol2: but still she cant say that to 2 teenage boys and not expect what happened :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Frustrated teens, you gotta laugh!!! :lol2:

On a lighter note i ordered two more T's yest!!


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> Frustrated teens, you gotta laugh!!! :lol2:
> 
> On a lighter note i ordered two more T's yest!!


ahh what did ya get? :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

geckodelta said:


> ahh what did ya get? :2thumb:


 
P.Lugardi and C.Fasciatum!


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> P.Lugardi and C.Fasciatum!


nice : victory: when are they gonna be delivered??


----------



## Jonb1982

Erm poss tomorow or wednesday!! First dabble with an old world too!!


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> Erm poss tomorow or wednesday!! First dabble with an old world too!!


ahh good luck  treat it with respect and you should be alright :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

Morning guys and gals


----------



## geckodelta

morning


----------



## angelgirls29

Don't suppose any of you lot bought a coffin-shaped tank from Kempton last year?


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> Don't suppose any of you lot bought a coffin-shaped tank from Kempton last year?


Nope :/


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> Nope :/


Ah well.

How are you?


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> Ah well.
> 
> How are you?


Im good thanks!

Yourself?


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> Im good thanks!
> 
> Yourself?


Excited!!! 
I ordered my new phone yesterday!!!
It's still "In Progress" though  (Not that I keep checking...)


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> Excited!!!
> I ordered my new phone yesterday!!!
> It's still "In Progress" though  (Not that I keep checking...)


Oooooh what phone??


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> Oooooh what phone??


iPhone


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> iPhone


Nice! A 3g, 3gs, or a 4??


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> Nice! A 3g, 3gs, or a 4??


3gs
It's really cheap too!!!


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> 3gs
> It's really cheap too!!!


Sounds good :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

morning ladies :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> morning ladies :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Chimp


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> morning ladies :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Morning tommy!


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> it was Kerry's fault, she said that Tyler could eat her boyfriend :lol2:


I only meant Tyler is about a foot taller! And probably a foot wider, my boyfriends skinny.  



angelgirls29 said:


> Don't suppose any of you lot bought a coffin-shaped tank from Kempton last year?


I saw those, they were well awesome! 

Morning everyone, no idea what I'm doing today, maybe town, if I can be bothered to move, I've still not showered yet. :blush: Waters on, I will at some point...


----------



## JustJack

Heres a few (rubbish pics) of the new mantis!

Meet mike!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Heres a few (rubbish pics) of the new mantis!
> 
> Meet mike!
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


Isn't he a little cutie. :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

nice


----------



## angelgirls29

Biggys said:


> 6'5", quite heavily set :lol2:





spinnin_tom said:


> i'm 5' 6'' borderline 7''





geckodelta said:


> im 5,10/11 :lol2:





vivalabam said:


> You all fail, I'm 5 ft 6. :lol2:


___________Biggys





___________GeckoDelta
___________Me



___________Tom and Vivalabam and Trootle




___________5ft
(If a space bar is an inch)


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Isn't he a little cutie. :flrt:


Certainly is! Much better in real life!

I think i have 2 boys aswell :/


----------



## vivalabam

angelgirls29 said:


> ___________Biggys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___________GeckoDelta
> ___________Me
> 
> 
> 
> ___________Tom and Vivalabam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___________5ft
> (If a space bar is an inch)


Oww, I'm short.  



Trootle said:


> Certainly is! Much better in real life!
> 
> I think i have 2 boys aswell :/


That one looks like a boy, but I can't see veyr clearly. I'm also useless with sexing. :blush:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Oww, I'm short.
> 
> 
> 
> That one looks like a boy, but I can't see veyr clearly. I'm also useless with sexing. :blush:


Well they both have 6 sections on their abdomen..

I was so hoping for a male and female :/


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Well they both have 6 sections on their abdomen..
> 
> I was so hoping for a male and female :/


If there's 6 sections they are females.


----------



## vivalabam

Shower time, before I forget. :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> If there's 6 sections they are females.


I think i have got confused !

:lol2:

So they are both females???!


----------



## angelgirls29

vivalabam said:


> Oww, I'm short.


You're not that short.
I always feel too tall :blush:
And Tyler is just way too tall :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

I don't actually know how tall i am :/


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> I don't actually know how tall i am :/


go measure yourself... NOW!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> I think i have got confused !
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> So they are both females???!


6 segments for female, 7-8 for male. 



angelgirls29 said:


> You're not that short.
> I always feel too tall :blush:
> And Tyler is just way too tall :lol2:


Haha I like my height, I don't feel like a giant, and I can wear high heels without being taller than everyone. Plus I'm not a midget. :lol2:

That is something we can all agree on, Tyler is waaay too tall. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> 6 segments for female, 7-8 for male.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I like my height, I don't feel like a giant, and I can wear high heels without being taller than everyone. Plus I'm not a midget. :lol2:
> 
> That is something we can all agree on, Tyler is waaay too tall. :lol2:


Ok im going to check again to see if there is a hidden segment on one of them! :lol2:


And Tom i will :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> go measure yourself... NOW!


Im just over 5' 6"


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Im just over 5' 6"


Yey, come join the short club. :no1: Although you're only 13, you'll probably grow another foot or so. :whip:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Yey, come join the short club. :no1: Although you're only 13, you'll probably grow another foot or so. :whip:


Yeh still got some growing to do :lol2:


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> Yeh still got some growing to do :lol2:


I added you :no1:


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> ___________Biggys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___________GeckoDelta
> ___________Me
> 
> 
> 
> ___________Tom and Vivalabam and Trootle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___________5ft
> (If a space bar is an inch)


Wooop! We are the shorties :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Wooop! We are the shorties :lol2:


 The 3 stooges :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Oopps :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> The 3 stooges :Na_Na_Na_Na:


3 musketeers? :whistling2: Just need 4 more and we can be the 7 dwarfs? 



Biggys said:


> Oopps :blush:


What have you done? :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> What have you done? :gasp:


Got a new spider :blush:

rare one aswell :flrt:


----------



## angelgirls29

vivalabam said:


> 3 musketeers? :whistling2: Just need 4 more and we can be the 7 dwarfs?


A wanted ad?

And you're right, I've never worn heels because I look ginormous :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Got a new spider :blush:
> 
> rare one aswell :flrt:


Ooo what you got? 



angelgirls29 said:


> A wanted ad?
> 
> And you're right, I've never worn heels because I look ginormous :blush:


Haha yeah I'm glad I'm my height. :lol2: I'd be lost without my heels. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Ooo what you got?


 
A dune spider :flrt::flrt:


Pure white with black speckles :flrt::flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> A dune spider :flrt::flrt:
> 
> 
> Pure white with black speckles :flrt::flrt:


Oh right... And what do they do?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Oh right... And what do they do?


Sit in the sand and pounce on stuff, and when they are scared, they tuck up into a ball and cartwheel away :flrt:


----------



## angelgirls29

Biggys said:


> Sit in the sand and pounce on stuff, and when they are scared, they tuck up into a ball and cartwheel away :flrt:


She's called Molly :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

angelgirls29 said:


> She's called Molly :flrt:


She is :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Google Images


Not mine, but a picture of one


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Sit in the sand and pounce on stuff, and when they are scared, they tuck up into a ball and cartwheel away :flrt:


Sounds exciting! Get a video of it doing a cartwheel! 



Biggys said:


> Google Images
> 
> 
> Not mine, but a picture of one


Eww! :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Sounds exciting! Get a video of it doing a cartwheel!


Hmmm poke a new spider to get it to cartwheel, I can see me getting bitten :lol2:





vivalabam said:


> Eww! :gasp:


----------



## snowgoose

Where did you get her from mate?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Hmmm poke a new spider to get it to cartwheel, I can see me getting bitten :lol2:


Use a stick, you'll be fine. :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Google Images
> 
> 
> Not mine, but a picture of one


Ewwww :shock:


----------



## angelgirls29

Biggys said:


> Google Images
> 
> 
> Not mine, but a picture of one


I can't get the link to work


----------



## snowgoose




----------



## angelgirls29

snowgoose said:


> image


Is that Molly's cousin?


----------



## snowgoose

angelgirls29 said:


> Is that Molly's cousin?


Something like that anyway :lol2:


----------



## lucozade3000

Biggys said:


> Google Images
> 
> 
> Not mine, but a picture of one


Awesome! my kind of stuff! If another opportunity arises, let me know and maybe you could end-up with a viridasius...:whistling2:...

-J


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Ewwww :shock:


I'll ge Ailsa on you 



angelgirls29 said:


> I can't get the link to work






snowgoose said:


> image


Thanks dude 



angelgirls29 said:


> Is that Molly's cousin?


Yeah 



lucozade3000 said:


> Awesome! my kind of stuff! If another opportunity arises, let me know and maybe you could end-up with a viridasius...:whistling2:...
> 
> -J


Well As it happens there is another one at the shop


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> I'll ge Ailsa on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dude
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> Well As it happens there is another one at the shop


I'll give her your facebook if you do :shock:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> I'll give her your facebook if you do :shock:


No worries I don't have to accept it, But I could always be a total git, and give her your number


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> No worries I don't have to accept it, But I could always be a total git, and give her your number


You dont have my number :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Is that the ailsa off here that was posting a while back and cant take a joke or criticism?


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Is that the ailsa off here that was posting a while back and cant take a joke or critisicm?


Yeah. she wants jacks babies :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> You dont have my number :lol2:


Oh don't I ? :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

I wonder if she got any T's in the end lol


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> I wonder if she got any T's in the end lol


I don't think she did :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Shouldnt laugh really!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Biggys

Anyone up to anything good today ?


----------



## Jonb1982

Nope! going to work in a bit!

ugh


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Nope! going to work in a bit!
> 
> ugh


Sounds....er..fun ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Sounds....er..fun ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Erm no! It most definitely isn't fun!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Erm no! It most definitely isn't fun!


:lol2:


What do you do for a living ?, if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living ?, if you dont mind me asking


Train driver!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Train driver!


really?
have you ever hit a jumper with your train?


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Train driver!


Sounds quite cool, I would be tempted to go really fast, then slam on the breaks so you pile everyone into one end of the carage :blush:



spinnin_tom said:


> really?
> have you ever hit a jumper?


Dude WTF, not something you burst out and ask :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Hello everyone, I'm back from town. :no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Dude WTF, not something you burst out and ask :gasp:


 
read this, you don't just say that lol



> Sounds quite cool, I would be tempted to go really fast, then slam on the breaks so you pile everyone into one end of the carage :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hello everyone, I'm back from town. :no1:


 
Hey 










:flrt:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> read this, you don't just say that lol


I'm not a normal person though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> really?
> have you ever hit a jumper with your train?


No mate, 5 years driving and still waiting for my 1st, somebody I know topped somebody on Saturday night, near Leeds!



Biggys said:


> Sounds quite cool, I would be tempted to go really fast, then slam on the breaks so you pile everyone into one end of the carage :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> It's best doing that when on the night trains when its full of drunks, they all end up on their backsides!
> 
> Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> No mate, 5 years driving and still waiting for my 1st, somebody I know topped somebody on Saturday night, near Leeds!


 
oh gawd!!
and Ty, i'm not ''normal'' either


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Hey
> 
> image
> 
> :flrt:


Stop doing that! :whip:


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> It's best doing that when on the night trains when its full of drunks, they all end up on their backsides!
> 
> Lol


 
That would be pretty epic :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Stop doing that! :whip:


Doing what


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Doing what


Spider pictures. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Spider pictures. :blush:


 
Oh..Sorry Kerry


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Oh..Sorry Kerry


:devil: It's Kez :whip::bash::censor::devil::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> :devil: It's Kez :whip::bash::censor::devil::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Like the kestrel ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Like the kestrel ?


 
lol
that's a good book
or for you oldies, also a tv series i think


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Like the kestrel ?


Yes, exactly :lol:



spinnin_tom said:


> lol
> that's a good book
> or for you oldies, also a tv series i think


Bo Selecta


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Yes, exactly :lol:


I think I will stick with Kerry, I like my teeth the way they are


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Oh..Sorry Kerry


It's ok. :flrt:



snowgoose said:


> Yes, exactly :lol:


Are you calling me a bird? :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I think I will stick with Kerry, I like my teeth the way they are


I don't think I could reach your teeth. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I don't think I could reach your teeth. :blush:


You can reach other places I don't want to be hit in though :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> You can reach other places I don't want to be hit in though :lol2:


This is very true! :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

nope, it's just Kerry is too long to type so it's gonna be Kez from now on ok? 

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> nope, it's just Kerry is too long to type so it's gonna be Kez from now on ok?
> 
> :lol2:


Kerry is easy to type :lol2:

and the letters are near enough next to each other :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Kerry is easy to type :lol2:
> 
> and the letters are near enough next to each other :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm not spending extra time typing in an extra 2 letters when it's not needed :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I'm not spending extra time typing in an extra 2 letters when it's not needed :lol2:


 Lazy git :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> nope, it's just Kerry is too long to type so it's gonna be Kez from now on ok?
> 
> :lol2:


Fair enough, lazy. :whistling2: 



Biggys said:


> Kerry is easy to type :lol2:
> 
> and the letters are near enough next to each other :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Some people are just lazy, I'll call him sn from now on, Snowgoose is far too much to type. :whistling2:

I'm off to walk the dog, becasue apparently I haven't done enough today!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Some people are just lazy, I'll call him sn from now on, Snowgoose is far too much to type. :whistling2:
> 
> I'm off to walk the dog, becasue apparently I haven't done enough today!


:lol2::lol2:


And Ok have fun :no1:


----------



## Biggys

‪This Spider Rollin', They Hatin'‬‏ - YouTube


This is just awesome :lol2: (spider video)


----------



## Dee_Williams

well that was an epic catch up on pages. made me :lol2: though.

and i go on the bottom of the height chart. sigh.

i don' think 6ft 5 is too tall. 

my brother is over 6ft 7.

i always liked taller men, although with me being a short arse it isn't difficult really.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> well that was an epic catch up on pages. made me :lol2: though.
> 
> and i go on the bottom of the height chart. sigh.
> 
> i don' think 6ft 5 is too tall.
> 
> my brother is over 6ft 7.
> 
> i always liked taller men, although with me being a short arse it isn't difficult really.


Last night was a good laugh 

and Awww how tall are you ?

See I'm not too tall :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

how short am i was that?? :lol2:

i am 5ft 4. 

that is why i wore heels. i don't bother now though, pigs tend to be unimpressed. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> how short am i was that?? :lol2:
> 
> i am 5ft 4.
> 
> that is why i wore heels. i don't bother now though, pigs tend to be unimpressed. :whistling2:


 
Thats not that short :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> how short am i was that?? :lol2:
> 
> i am 5ft 4.
> 
> that is why i wore heels. i don't bother now though, pigs tend to be unimpressed. :whistling2:


you will now be known as Wee Dee :lol2:

any ideas when your 'pedes will arrive?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> you will now be known as Wee Dee :lol2:
> 
> any ideas when your 'pedes will arrive?


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> And Ok have fun :no1:


Fun? I'm about ready to die! I think I'll go pass out on the sofa for half hour before mum makes me go food shopping.  



Dee_Williams said:


> how short am i was that?? :lol2:
> 
> i am 5ft 4.
> 
> that is why i wore heels. i don't bother now though, pigs tend to be unimpressed. :whistling2:


Yey, there's now 4 of us, 3 more and we can be the 7 dwarfs. :no1:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Fun? I'm about ready to die! I think I'll go pass out on the sofa for half hour before mum makes me go food shopping.


Awwww :lol2:

Make your mum go do it herself [/QUOTE]


----------



## snowgoose

well I'm only 5 ft 10" so can't be a dwarf, nor can I be a giant though :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> well I'm only 5 ft 10" so can't be a dwarf, nor can I be a giant though :lol:


You can just go with the normal sized crew then. :whip:

We need to find someone as tall as Tyler, he's all alone up there. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> We need to find someone as tall as Tyler, he's all alone up there. :lol2:


 *puts on a crown*



BOW DOWN TO ME SMALL PEOPLE !

:whistling2:


----------



## Hedgewitch

I've got a friend who's 6'8"...

And how're folk the day?


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> *puts on a crown*
> 
> 
> 
> BOW DOWN TO ME SMALL PEOPLE !
> 
> :whistling2:


I think you need to be the one bowing?

you need to beg for forgiveness for being so tall


----------



## snowgoose

Hedgewitch said:


> I've got a friend who's 6'8"...
> 
> And how're folk the day?


not bad thanks Toby 

Hating paperwork but meh, gotta be done 

Hows your fine gay self today? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I think you need to be the one bowing?
> 
> you need to beg for forgiveness for being so tall


But if I am to busy bowing, who is going to reach the top shelves for you lot :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## norfendz

im 6 foot 2 i think smoking stumped my growth though lol would of been about 7 foot now if i never smoked


----------



## Biggys

norfendz said:


> im 6 foot 2 i think smoking stumped my growth though lol would of been about 7 foot now if i never smoked


:lol2:


You still aren't in my League :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I still have 2-3 years of growing :hmm:


----------



## norfendz

i stopped growing when i was about 14 at 6.2 lol


----------



## Biggys

norfendz said:


> i stopped growing when i was about 14 at 6.2 lol


:lol2:

Did you ever talk to the "bin ferret guy" ? :hmm:


----------



## Dee_Williams

6ft 2 is perfect head to shoulder height for me. :lol2: 

any taller and it has to be a guy with really good personal hygiene. can't spell that word, doh.

hey jake btw.

i think ricks ones are coming tomorrow. am mega excited. 

not sure when the french ones will land, i will have the same problem with them that i do with my hungarian spiders............ they won't understand english.........

i have also just been offered 5 (presumed) mated females for a bargain price. doh. gonna be over run! or the males are gonna be shagged out!!!

and i now have a massive pine dresser that is going in here (my office) so all my inverts wil lbe gonig on it and in it. (roaches in it) :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> 6ft 2 is perfect head to shoulder height for me. :lol2:


 
See you are perfect height, I could rest a pint on your head :flrt: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

Sounds good Dee 

But I will be expecting pictures, as always :lol:


----------



## Dee_Williams

will have to say to kerry i don't need any from kempton, unless they are the black and white with red legs ones................. :lol2:

pint on my head? you'd be wearing it mr. :devil:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> pint on my head? you'd be wearing it mr. :devil:


N'aww.....fiesty


----------



## Dee_Williams

:whip: is all i can say. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

just got a french message saying my beasties are on their way. he he he he he he he he


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> :whip: is all i can say. :lol2:


It's all you need to say :mf_dribble:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> just got a french message saying my beasties are on their way. he he he he he he he he


woohoo, I'm gonna say they arrive Wednesday


----------



## Dee_Williams

yup when i am not here to receive them. :bash::bash: :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> yup when i am not here to receive them. :bash::bash: :lol2:


Forward them to me ? :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Well it's generally 4 days from Germany so I'm saying one day faster with France being closer and all :lol: 

So yes Wednesday


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Well it's generally 4 days from Germany so I'm saying one day faster with France being closer and all :lol:
> 
> So yes Wednesday


Mister goose I have a question for you :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

don't you get goosey into truoble again. :lol2:

i got told off last time. 

i will let everyone know when there are babies. no doubt loudly and repeatedly. :lol2::lol2::flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Mister goose I have a question for you :blush:


I would say ask away but with a face like that after it I'm not sure if I should :lol2:

Nah, ask away


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I would say ask away but with a face like that after it I'm not sure if I should :lol2:
> 
> Nah, ask away


Its a kinda stupid question hence the face :lol2:


My MM avic, had made a bowl shaped web, them destroyed it, and is now wandering, was this a sperm web, and when should I let him work his magic with a female ? :hmm:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Its a kinda stupid question hence the face :lol2:
> 
> 
> My MM avic, had made a bowl shaped web, them destroyed it, and is now wandering, was this a sperm web, and when should I let him work his magic with a female ? :hmm:


sounds like he's on the hunt for some fun 

Give him 2 or 3 weeks I would say


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> sounds like he's on the hunt for some fun
> 
> Give him 2 or 3 weeks I would say


Ok mate 

I will write that down, for the person having him off me 

He has gone all attacky latly though :devil: :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

poor thing will be gagging for it. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> poor thing will be gagging for it. :lol2:


Hopefully he gets it instead of getting munched :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> My MM avic, had made a bowl shaped web, them destroyed it, and is now wandering, was this a sperm web, and when should I let him work his magic with a female ? :hmm:


If hes made a sperm web then he is good to go straight away, you have read up on breeding _Avicularia sp. Guyana_ and the problems it poses???


----------



## Dee_Williams

i'd go attacky too if i wasn't allowed any. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

lots of cute little fluffys. awwwww.


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> If hes made a sperm web then he is good to go straight away, you have read up on breeding _Avicularia sp. Guyana_ and the problems it poses???


I haven't read up on it, as I am giving my MM to someone that is quite well known 



Dee_Williams said:


> i'd go attacky too if i wasn't allowed any. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> lots of cute little fluffys. awwwww.


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

hey guys


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> hey guys


Heeeeey dude


Looky :gasp:










Tis stunning :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Heeeeey dude
> 
> 
> Looky :gasp:
> 
> image
> 
> Tis stunning :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


I know! shes beautiful, was just gonna ask if maybe you could get the other one and I could give you the money for her at kempton? : victory:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I know! shes beautiful, was just gonna ask if maybe you could get the other one and I could give you the money for her at kempton? : victory:


Yeah if she is still there dude then I shall


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yeah if she is still there dude then I shall


thanks mate! how much? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

so............
who's going to be at kempton, this sunday?

@callum, somebody offered me and my mum a lift, not going to get the train. you still coming though, right?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> thanks mate! how much? :lol2:


15 quid 



spinnin_tom said:


> so............
> who's going to be at kempton, this sunday?
> 
> @callum, somebody offered me and my mum a lift, not going to get the train. you still coming though, right?


I am


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> 15 quid
> 
> 
> 
> I am


ok  well I think I should be going... gonna have to find someone to take me :L and ok tyler sounds good : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

geckodelta said:


> ok  well I think I should be going... gonna have to find someone to take me :L and ok tyler sounds good : victory:


oh and tyler.. is it one of these? Wheel spider - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> oh and tyler.. is it one of these? Wheel spider - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


think so!


----------



## geckodelta

tyler dont worry about getting the spider mate... not sure if im gonna make it to kempton  such a shame though.... they look awesome!


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> tyler dont worry about getting the spider mate... not sure if im gonna make it to kempton  such a shame though.... they look awesome!


NOOOO 
why dont you get the train down though?
or ask on here, if anybody wants to give you a lift


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> NOOOO
> why dont you get the train down though?
> or ask on here, if anybody wants to give you a lift


I will try  dont fancy getting the train down on my own though :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I will try  dont fancy getting the train down on my own though :lol2:


you've got to, how else will you be able to speak to me, tyler and ''kez''


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> you've got to, how else will you be able to speak to me, tyler and ''kez''


kerry is probably the one thats gonna swing it... ok I will :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Woo the two spiders I've ordered were despatched today so I should be getting them tomorow! 

Can't wait!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Woo the two spiders I've ordered were despatched today so I should be getting them tomorow!
> 
> Can't wait!!!


what did you order?


----------



## snowgoose

Ooooh, what ya getting?


----------



## Jonb1982

P.Lugardi and C.Fasciatum, both around 4cm at moment!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> P.Lugardi and C.Fasciatum, both around 4cm at moment!


nice!!


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> P.Lugardi and C.Fasciatum, both around 4cm at moment!


Cool, nice additions


----------



## Jonb1982

My first old world! Should keep me on my toes!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> My first old world! Should keep me on my toes!


speaking of toes
is AVICULARIA AVICULARIA actually a spider is is that what got seperated into sp peru purple etc?

(left caps on)


----------



## snowgoose

No Idea lol I don't do avics


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> No Idea lol I don't do avics


tut!!!!


----------



## JustJack

Finally i might have someone to take my roaches!


----------



## Biggys

My bredls just shed :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> My bredls just shed :flrt:


don't know what that is but congrats


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> don't know what that is but congrats


Python I think?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> don't know what that is but congrats





snowgoose said:


> Python I think?


 
Yup 


Bredls python


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> Bredls python


They are absolutley awesome!

Good feeders, good size, and stunning :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> tut!!!!


Actually it is a species 

It's the type species for the genus.


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> It's the type species for the genus.


sorry i don't understand :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Well as far as I know, the type species is used for ID and such taxo work, so other species can be added to the genus.

Avic avic is like the king of avics :lol:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i saw something about that in the forum. is it not now avic g something now??


----------



## norfendz

im lost


----------



## Biggys

norfendz said:


> im lost


Hi lost nice to meet you

I'm Tyler :welcome:


:whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

lost how??

and :welcome::2thumb:

that is me off to have choccy cake (coz i am really underweight, cough) and then off to bed. 

night all!!!


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> lost how??
> 
> and :welcome::2thumb:
> 
> that is me off to have choccy cake (coz i am really underweight, cough) and then off to bed.
> 
> night all!!!


 
Night Night Dee


----------



## JustJack

Nightie night!


----------



## norfendz

Biggys said:


> Hi lost nice to meet you
> 
> I'm Tyler :welcome:
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


 :gasp:
hi tyler:2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

norfendz said:


> :gasp:
> hi tyler:2thumb:


I'm sorry I got bored :lol:


Hi dude :no1:


----------



## norfendz

dont blame ya mate im surprised i even got a response at this time of night,


----------



## Biggys

norfendz said:


> dont blame ya mate im surprised i even got a response at this time of night,


:lol2:


I'm so bored I'm offering to draw stuff for random RFUK people :lol2:


----------



## norfendz

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> I'm so bored I'm offering to draw stuff for random RFUK people :lol2:


 you can draw me the boro badge with a leo somewere on the pic and write Boro Gecko in nice big writing if you are that bored:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

norfendz said:


> you can draw me the boro badge with a leo somewere on the pic and write Boro Gecko in nice big writing if you are that bored:whistling2:


Not the sort of drawing I do mate


----------



## ducks

what sort of stuff do you draw?


----------



## norfendz

Biggys said:


> Not the sort of drawing I do mate


 is there another type? lol


----------



## Biggys

ducks said:


> what sort of stuff do you draw?





norfendz said:


> is there another type? lol


Well ATM, I'm Just getting back into doing Graffiti (just on paper, not walls ) so just doing names


----------



## norfendz

do me a boro gecko one:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

norfendz said:


> do me a boro gecko one:whistling2:


Show me what Boro gecko is and I might


----------



## JustJack

Talking of drawing's i need to add the shading to this


----------



## norfendz

well itll be the words wont it as you just explained that you dont do them sort of drawings lol.

and not bad trootle will you draw me what i asked for lol


----------



## vivalabam

Today has been non stop! Went shopping, ate dinner, went gym, sorted out spiders. Now finally it's time to relax... Or go bed, I'm not sure which!


----------



## spinnin_tom

these riots eh?


----------



## Biggys

norfendz said:


> well itll be the words wont it as you just explained that you dont do them sort of drawings lol.
> 
> and not bad trootle will you draw me what i asked for lol


Good Point :lol:



vivalabam said:


> Today has been non stop! Went shopping, ate dinner, went gym, sorted out spiders. Now finally it's time to relax... Or go bed, I'm not sure which!


Awwww 


Want me to draw you one ? 



spinnin_tom said:


> these riots eh?


 

Shush,...want a picture ? :lol:


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> these riots eh?


:shock:

Friend just said on MSN street next to him is burnt as a crsip and a guy got shot in the head down the road!


----------



## JustJack

norfendz said:


> well itll be the words wont it as you just explained that you dont do them sort of drawings lol.
> 
> and not bad trootle will you draw me what i asked for lol


I can try if i have time..


----------



## norfendz

nooo he doesnt i want a :censor:ing picture lol


----------



## norfendz

Trootle said:


> I can try if i have time..


 cheers


----------



## JustJack

norfendz said:


> cheers


So what is it you want?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awwww
> 
> 
> Want me to draw you one ?


Draw me a bed? Well you can if you like. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Draw me a bed? Well you can if you like. :whistling2:


 
Or.....you could use mine..:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## norfendz

Trootle said:


> So what is it you want?


 the boro badge(my display pic) with one of my leo's drawn somewere near it, over the top of the bottom or side or something then Boro Gecko wrote on it somewere. sorry for being complicated and awkward but im looking for something lie that s i can get it created into an actual logo and get it on a big canvas for my reptile room


----------



## JustJack

norfendz said:


> the boro badge(my display pic) with one of my leo's drawn somewere near it, over the top of the bottom or side or something then Boro Gecko wrote on it somewere. sorry for being complicated and awkward but im looking for something lie that s i can get it created into an actual logo and get it on a big canvas for my reptile room


If i have time on holiday in the next few weeks i will try!


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Or.....you could use mine..:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


You may have to carry me, my legs don't work anymore.  I've always wanted a giant teddy bear. :flrt:


----------



## norfendz

Trootle said:


> If i have time on holiday in the next few weeks i will try!


 thanyou very much


----------



## vivalabam

I'm going to roll myself to bed, night everyone.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> You may have to carry me, my legs don't work anymore.  I've always wanted a giant teddy bear. :flrt:


I can do that :lol2:


and I have been reffered to as a teddy bear many times :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

see it isn't fair. i don't get to go to kempton and see if tyler really is a teddy bear. :lol2: and pout.


----------



## angelgirls29

Anyone else find that Tuesday's always seem to be "wait for the postman" days?


----------



## Jonb1982

angelgirls29 said:


> Anyone else find that Tuesday's always seem to be "wait for the postman" days?



Haha yeah I'm waiting for him too!


----------



## angelgirls29

Jonb1982 said:


> Haha yeah I'm waiting for him too!


Week 1 - 2 snails
Week 2 - 4 snails
Week 3 - new phone
Next week I don't have to wait? :lol2:

I think it's because I always order on a Thursday night/Friday/weekend... But then I'd be confused if I ordered on a Tuesday and got it on a Wednesday :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

angelgirls29 said:


> Week 1 - 2 snails
> Week 2 - 4 snails
> Week 3 - new phone
> Next week I don't have to wait? :lol2:
> 
> I think it's because I always order on a Thursday night/Friday/weekend... But then I'd be confused if I ordered on a Tuesday and got it on a Wednesday :lol2:


Lol you should order something for next week then! It's exciting waiting for parcels to arrive haha, oh what a dull life I lead when that excites me!!


----------



## angelgirls29

Jonb1982 said:


> Lol you should order something for next week then! It's exciting waiting for parcels to arrive haha, oh what a dull life I lead when that excites me!!


I love it!!!
I then tell the postman/courier person all about what's in the package (I seem to know quite a few of them now - the Parcelforce man's the nicest) :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah the uk mail man is well tasty. :lol2: i do see quite a lot of him.......

my millipedes have arrived. the pair from ricks livefood. the yare teeny (adult pair) much smaller than i thought. :flrt: ickle and cute with many many legs.
but my other stuff hasn't arrived. including the soil mix for them. argh. was assured it woud be here today.  pants.

i will have to go lokup the order as i can't remeber if the yare porcelain roaches or another sort i ordered. doh.

p.s i can't tell the postman what is in every parcel as a, i get too many and b. he tells everyone in the locality.........


----------



## Dee_Williams

well that's all right. they are porcelain. :2thumb:


----------



## angelgirls29

Dee_Williams said:


> well that's all right. they are porcelain. :2thumb:


You live in the country?
I remember what that was like... "Oh Mrs Blahblah's curtains aren't open, do you think she's alright?"
His name was Rick :lol2:

The Parcelforce man's like a favourite uncle :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: no they would be gloating over who had died here. miserable :censor:.

when i got my first lot of snails it was written on the box. caused a lot of fuss. :bash:

thank :censor: most of the boxes come with nowt on them other than the "harmless biological material" sticker. i just tell them it is food for the beardies.


----------



## angelgirls29

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: no they would be gloating over who had died here. miserable :censor:.
> 
> when i got my first lot of snails it was written on the box. caused a lot of fuss. :bash:
> 
> thank :censor: most of the boxes come with nowt on them other than the "harmless biological material" sticker. i just tell them it is food for the beardies.


See, here we have a gang van that comes round and drops the posties off and then picks them up when they've finished.
And we get a different postman most days, but usually the same ones on the same day... Like there seems to be a "Monday man", "Tuesday Lady" etc.
And they're never early...
My neighbour took some locusts in for me once and I felt so bad because she didn't know what it was (in case she was scared of bugs) :blush:


----------



## JustJack

Morning all!


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> Morning all!


Morning!
How're you?
Are you waiting for the postie too? :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

we are lucky to have a local post office here really. other wise it is a 15+ mile trek to the nearest village. not fun in winter...........


----------



## Dee_Williams

morning trootle!!


----------



## angelgirls29

Dee_Williams said:


> we are lucky to have a local post office here really. other wise it is a 15+ mile trek to the nearest village. not fun in winter...........


When I lived in Lincolnshire the Post Office was a ten minute walk away and they lived in etc so they always opened...
Here, nice big place, I couldn't get to the Post Office in the Winter because it's so far :lol2:

15 miles is not fun to travel :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> Morning!
> How're you?
> Are you waiting for the postie too? :lol2:


No unfortunatley 

Going to drop my roaches off today to hazza12 and see some of his T's!

How are you Dee and angel??


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> No unfortunatley
> 
> Going to drop my roaches off today to hazza12 and see some of his T's!
> 
> How are you Dee and angel??


Waiting for Yodel... :lol2:
(Last time I asked if he actually yodelled...)


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> Waiting for Yodel... :lol2:
> (Last time I asked if he actually yodelled...)


Whos Yodel :hmm:


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> Whos Yodel :hmm:


I'm not 100% sure but if you go onto DHL and choose "Domestic parcels" or something it diverts to Yodel.
And the tracking number I've got won't work on DHL (although I was told it was being sent through DHL) but it does work on Yodel?
Maybe re-branding or taking over?


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> I'm not 100% sure but if you go onto DHL and choose "Domestic parcels" or something it diverts to Yodel.
> And the tracking number I've got won't work on DHL (although I was told it was being sent through DHL) but it does work on Yodel?
> Maybe re-branding or taking over?


Aww some sort of delivery thing! I got ya..


----------



## snowgoose

Morning ladies & Jack


----------



## angelgirls29

snowgoose said:


> Morning ladies & Jack


Mornin' Jake!
How're you?
My other laptop's out of battery so I need to find the charger :bash:


----------



## snowgoose

angelgirls29 said:


> Mornin' Jake!
> How're you?
> My other laptop's out of battery so I need to find the charger :bash:


I'm not bad thanks Sophie 

Just been to the PO to send out a parcel 

Yes you do need to find the charger 

Hows you?


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> Morning ladies & Jack


Morning Jake!

How are you?


----------



## angelgirls29

snowgoose said:


> I'm not bad thanks Sophie
> 
> Just been to the PO to send out a parcel
> 
> Yes you do need to find the charger
> 
> Hows you?


Hungry... Still waiting for the postie... He's got my phone :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> Hungry... Still waiting for the postie... He's got my phone :flrt:


OOh you are getting your phone today! 

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v​=sP4NMoJcFd4&NR=1 :lol2:
*


----------



## snowgoose

Ah, our postie has already been 

All I got were some seeds today  :lol:


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> Ah, our postie has already been
> 
> All I got were some seeds today  :lol:


:lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> :lol2:


mind you, I haven't ordered anything else :lol2:


----------



## angelgirls29

snowgoose said:


> Ah, our postie has already been
> 
> All I got were some seeds today  :lol:


Me too! :lol2:
Mine will grow better than yours.... Please seed gods....
:lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> Ah, our postie has already been
> 
> All I got were some seeds today  :lol:


Ugh I wish mine would hurry up!


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> Me too! :lol2:
> Mine will grow better than yours.... Please seed gods....
> :lol2:


Seed competition! :lol2:


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> OOh you are getting your phone today!
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v​=sP4NMoJcFd4&NR=1 :lol2:
> *


Yep :flrt:
Have you got/had an iPhone?
I don't know how it works because I've got my iPod on my computer - it won't wipe it, will it? :blush:
And they can co-exist happily?


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> Yep :flrt:
> Have you got/had an iPhone?
> I don't know how it works because I've got my iPod on my computer - it won't wipe it, will it? :blush:
> And they can co-exist happily?


You can have up to 3 different apple ipods iphones linked to one account.. So anything thats on your itunes can go onto the iphone and or your ipod..


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> Seed competition! :lol2:


I've killed 3 lots of dandelion hatchlings this year 
So Jake bought some seeds to see whether they really are broken or whether it's just me (they're definitely broken...) :whistling2:




Trootle said:


> You can have up to 3 different apple ipods iphones linked to one account.. So anything thats on your itunes can go onto the iphone and or your ipod..


I was hoping someone would say that.... :no1:
I love my iPod Touch soooo much - hence I got an iPhone.
They've been really dear in the past when I've looked but this one's super cheap!!!!!


----------



## snowgoose

angelgirls29 said:


> Me too! :lol2:
> Mine will grow better than yours.... Please seed gods....
> :lol2:


I thought we had already established the fact that you are green fingerless :lol2:

( I will WIN :lol: )


----------



## angelgirls29

snowgoose said:


> I thought we had already established the fact that you are green fingerless :lol2:
> 
> ( I will WIN :lol: )


So, your fingers look mouldy? :hmm:


----------



## snowgoose

yes, my fingers are green :lol:


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> I've killed 3 lots of dandelion hatchlings this year
> So Jake bought some seeds to see whether they really are broken or whether it's just me (they're definitely broken...) :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping someone would say that.... :no1:
> I love my iPod Touch soooo much - hence I got an iPhone.
> They've been really dear in the past when I've looked but this one's super cheap!!!!!


I love my ipod! Cant out it down :lol2:


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> I love my ipod! Cant out it down :lol2:


That's what I'm like :lol2:
But I can only get onto certain games when I'm out as I need an internet connection.... And it'd be handy to have some sort of camera... VOILA!!!! IPhone!!! :lol2:
(That was my reasoning)


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> That's what I'm like :lol2:
> But I can only get onto certain games when I'm out as I need an internet connection.... And it'd be handy to have some sort of camera... VOILA!!!! IPhone!!! :lol2:
> (That was my reasoning)


Good reason! :lol2:


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> Good reason! :lol2:


People slag people off for having iPhones but I have a reason I think... :blush:

When I ordered snails, they got here at 5 to 8.......
Today, they've still not come....


----------



## Jonb1982

angelgirls29 said:


> People slag people off for having iPhones but I have a reason I think... :blush:
> 
> When I ordered snails, they got here at 5 to 8.......
> Today, they've still not come....


The mrs got an iPhone a few months ago and I have to say they are a quality piece of kit, I'd consider one myself but I'm finding it hard to give up my 15 quid a month blackberry contract! She is paying £35!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> The mrs got an iPhone a few months ago and I have to say they are a quality piece of kit, I'd consider one myself but I'm finding it hard to give up my 15 quid a month blackberry contract! She is paying £35!


Good piece of kit, i agree..But bloody expensive!


----------



## angelgirls29

Jonb1982 said:


> The mrs got an iPhone a few months ago and I have to say they are a quality piece of kit, I'd consider one myself but I'm finding it hard to give up my 15 quid a month blackberry contract! She is paying £35!


I was paying just over £37 for my last contract but I had to buy a new phone as my original go too old. Now it's super cheap!!!!! And from what I'm saving, I'll be able to replace my phone if it dies!!!! (I always expect it to :lol2: )


----------



## Jonb1982

Ugh still no postie! :devil:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> The mrs got an iPhone a few months ago and I have to say they are a quality piece of kit, I'd consider one myself but I'm finding it hard to give up my 15 quid a month blackberry contract! She is paying £35!


it's all the name.
if it was the nokia iphone then it wouldn't be so expensive. 
is the blackberry contract on orange by any chance ?



Trootle said:


> Good piece of kit, i agree..But bloody expensive!


i don't even like it. i'd rather a htc



angelgirls29 said:


> I was paying just over £37 for my last contract but I had to buy a new phone as my original go too old. Now it's super cheap!!!!! And from what I'm saving, I'll be able to replace my phone if it dies!!!! (I always expect it to :lol2: )


 
£37 :gasp:


----------



## Jonb1982

No mate o2, sim only deal, I bought the blackberry off fleabay!


----------



## selina20

I got a Galaxy mini and i love it. Mark got an Iphone 3GS from CEX


----------



## mcluskyisms

*:bash: ARGHHH!!!* :bash:​_




P.irminia_ only went and ate the sac, what a cow she is.

:devil:


----------



## snowgoose

mcluskyisms said:


> *:bash: ARGHHH!!!* :bash:​_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.irminia_ only went and ate the sac, what a cow she is.
> 
> :devil:


Hope you told her she's a bitch? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> No mate o2, sim only deal, I bought the blackberry off fleabay!


the orange contract is blackberry curve, free internet, 200 minutes and i think unlimeted texts for £15 a month 





mcluskyisms said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _P.irminia_ only went and ate the sac, what a cow she is


 
oh no 
is it salvagable at all?


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone, I'm up before 12, don't know what went wrong today!


----------



## selina20

mcluskyisms said:


> *:bash: ARGHHH!!!* :bash:​_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.irminia_ only went and ate the sac, what a cow she is.
> 
> :devil:


How rude of her :gasp::gasp:


----------



## mcluskyisms

snowgoose said:


> Hope you told her she's a bitch? :lol2:


Im soooooo :censor: off with her. I need to get her fed up again and hope she drops another one, proper frustrated (I was tempted to pull it yesterday).


----------



## mcluskyisms

spinnin_tom said:


> oh no
> is it salvagable at all?


Nah man, she is walking about with its contents in her abdomen.


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> I got a Galaxy mini and i love it. Mark got an Iphone 3GS from CEX


I was considering a sim only iPhone tariff and buying one but they are still so expensive!


----------



## Paul c 1

mcluskyisms said:


> *:bash: ARGHHH!!!* :bash:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _P.irminia_ only went and ate the sac, what a cow she is.
> 
> :devil:


That's a real shame Chris, sorry to hear that pal ..... suppose there's the chance of a double clutch still.
-P


----------



## Jonb1982

Does anybody keep fort hall baboons? 

Are enclosures kept reasonably dry and plenty of substrate for burrowing?


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> I was considering a sim only iPhone tariff and buying one but they are still so expensive!


Im pay as you go on O2 and top up £20 a month and get unlimited texts, 300 mins and i cant remember how much broadband lol


----------



## mcluskyisms

Paul c 1 said:


> That's a real shame Chris, sorry to hear that pal ..... suppose there's the chance of a double clutch still.
> -P


Aye, all I can do is try and feed her up again.


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Does anybody keep fort hall baboons?
> 
> Are enclosures kept reasonably dry and plenty of substrate for burrowing?


I had one and she was evil lol.

Keep them basically the same as any baboon. They are basically an aggressive OBT that likes to dig


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Im pay as you go on O2 and top up £20 a month and get unlimited texts, 300 mins and i cant remember how much broadband lol


Im tight! I like paying £15 for my bb contract, but I do like the iPhone!


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> I had one and she was evil lol.
> 
> Keep them basically the same as any baboon. They are basically an aggressive OBT that likes to dig


Thanks


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Im tight! I like paying £15 for my bb contract, but I do like the iPhone!


My other half paid £200 for his Iphone from CEX and he got a year warranty and 2 years repairs on it


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> My other half paid £200 for his Iphone from CEX and he got a year warranty and 2 years repairs on it



I don't think I've ever paid that for a phone!! Warranty etc good though!


----------



## Dee_Williams

afternoon all. 

have sort of finished shifting everything around. 

got my lovely pine dresser in. i love furniture auctions. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> afternoon all.
> 
> have sort of finished shifting everything around.
> 
> got my lovely pine dresser in. i love furniture auctions. :flrt:


Good Afternoon Dee :flrt:

Oooo Nice


----------



## Dee_Williams

afternoon you. was just getting cross on fb. stupid :censor: scum bags looting.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> afternoon you. was just getting cross on fb. stupid :censor: scum bags looting.


 
I know little :censor:s,

I was talking to my mate, and a man got shot in the head up his road last night :gasp:

Hope you are well away from it all


----------



## JustJack

Afternoon all! 

Went and dropped off the roaches and cam home with some chicken eggs and.. wait for it..

A OBT!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Went and dropped off the roaches and cam home with some chicken eggs and.. wait for it..
> 
> A OBT!


Woooooooooooooooop :flrt:


----------



## angelgirls29

I'm still waiting for my phone


----------



## snowgoose

but have you found the laptop charger?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> afternoon all.
> 
> have sort of finished shifting everything around.
> 
> got my lovely pine dresser in. i love furniture auctions. :flrt:





Trootle said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Went and dropped off the roaches and cam home with some chicken eggs and.. wait for it..
> 
> A OBT!


Hey you two, and everyone else! 

There is a shocking amount of wasps in my garden today, the mantids are getting well fed! They have had about 3 each. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Hey you two, and everyone else!
> 
> There is a shocking amount of wasps in my garden today, the mantids are getting well fed! They have had about 3 each. :lol2:


Hahaha :lol2:

Just about to feed the mantis and give the T another cricket!

Any one got any good names for a OBT>>


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Any one got any good names for a OBT>>


ARGH OMFG IT BIT ME, is always a good one


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Hahaha :lol2:
> 
> Just about to feed the mantis and give the T another cricket!
> 
> Any one got any good names for a OBT>>


It's great fun, as long as I keep my fingers away, I probably won;t be thinking the same if I get stung. :blush:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> ARGH OMFG IT BIT ME, is always a good one


That is a good one!

Here he is!


----------



## spinnin_tom

WAIT!!
you got a P. murinus jack?


----------



## Dee_Williams

sparkly spider. :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Off to walk the dog.  Really can't be bothered, it's too hot!


----------



## garlicpickle

Trootle said:


> Any one got any good names for a OBT>>


Mine was called Mr Angry :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> WAIT!!
> you got a P. murinus jack?


Ummm yeh :shock:


----------



## JustJack

garlicpickle said:


> Mine was called Mr Angry :lol2:


Can i steal that name?!


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> WAIT!!
> you got a P. murinus jack?


Nope he posted up a picture of someone elses 



*facepalm*

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## garlicpickle

Trootle said:


> Can i steal that name?!


of course, Mr Angry can live on


----------



## JustJack

garlicpickle said:


> of course, Mr Angry can live on


Wooop!

Mr. Angry it is!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Can i steal that name?!


i thought you weren't allowed spids :L



Biggys said:


> Nope he posted up a picture of someone elses
> 
> 
> 
> *facepalm*
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


shut up 
i did realize after i put it!!


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> shut up
> i did realize after i put it!!


Oh....they be fighting words Boy!! :devil:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> i thought you weren't allowed spids :L
> 
> 
> 
> shut up
> i did realize after i put it!!


I wasn't.. Blame harry :lol2: Im joking.. It was a part exchange..

Now im doubting whether i should of said yes..

My step mum saw it on facebook, and said i should tell my mum how fesity dangerous it could be etc.. So she text's my mum and my mum has a go at me.. Urrgh!


----------



## spinnin_tom

don't let no step mum tell you what you can and can't keep !! 
they aren't remotely dangerous if you respect them D


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> don't let no step mum tell you what you can and can't keep !!
> they aren't remotely dangerous if you respect them D


Yeh but know she thinks it is dangerous! No chance of telling her how they can be now!


----------



## Dee_Williams

my dad's nickname was mr angry.
you may want ot think of calling it Fluffy or erm... glitter or cuddles for a bit to calm your mum down. i don't think mr angry is going ot help............


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> my dad's nickname was mr angry.
> you may want ot think of calling it Fluffy or erm... glitter or cuddles for a bit to calm your mum down. i don't think mr angry is going ot help............


She doesn't know I named it that any way...


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> don't let no step mum tell you what you can and can't keep !!
> they aren't remotely dangerous if you respect them D


It's best to respect your elders, I used to hate my step dad, makes life so much more difficult for everyone if you argue.


----------



## Dee_Williams

i know but if she hears you
or you call it that on fb.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> i know but if she hears you
> or you call it that on fb.


Im not going to post on fb.. Look Mr. Angry! lol.. Wouldnt go down to well!


----------



## JustJack

Read this on another forum 
if you are a just started beginner DO NOT buy the P. murinus it is very venomous! it certainly is not a beginner spider only for high expert keepers
makes me feel so much better! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

I'm going to be boring and old again and say it;s best to tell everyone in the house what you got an what it can do. There's always topics of these escaping and it's best for the house hold to know what to expect if it does happen. Or if you get bitten and need someone to take you to the hospital.


----------



## JustJack

I think this T will be finding a new home!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Read this on another forum
> if you are a just started beginner DO NOT buy the P. murinus it is very venomous! it certainly is not a beginner spider only for high expert keepers
> makes me feel so much better! :lol2:


P. murinus prefer flight to fight, they'd sooner fun away, instead of getting up to bite



vivalabam said:


> I'm going to be boring and old again and say it;s best to tell everyone in the house what you got an what it can do. There's always topics of these escaping and it's best for the house hold to know what to expect if it does happen. Or if you get bitten and need someone to take you to the hospital.


lol my mum knows what all my stuff can do anyway, she took it upon herself to use google


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> lol my mum knows what all my stuff can do anyway, she took it upon herself to use google


:lol2: I told mum about the stuff I had, she didn't like some of it so I gave them away, she's happy with what I have at the moment, only new worlds. :whistling2: Kinda...


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I told mum about the stuff I had, she didn't like some of it so I gave them away, she's happy with what I have at the moment, only new worlds. :whistling2: Kinda...


 

emphasis on


> :whistling2: Kinda...


don't you have loads of old world mantids and stuff anyway?

what others?


----------



## Dee_Williams

are mantids venemous??

i am gonig to let my h.mac get a bit bigger and then sell it. i am not hapyp having something i am terrified of.


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> emphasis on
> don't you have loads of old world mantids and stuff anyway?
> 
> what others?


:lol2: She knows what I have and what they can do, she doesn't mind, she just hates baboons, she was looking after one once and it apparently ran at her. *shakes head* 

No such thing as an old world mantis?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> are mantids venemous??
> 
> i am gonig to let my h.mac get a bit bigger and then sell it. i am not hapyp having something i am terrified of.


No they aren't, can get agressive ones though, like my Congo, wouldn't want to mess with her she'll take you're arm off! :whistling2:

Yeah I didn't like being on edge all the time, I have 2 old worlds, my pokie, who I'm terrified of, and my King Baboon, who never comes out of her burrow.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> are mantids venemous??
> 
> i am gonig to let my h.mac get a bit bigger and then sell it. i am not hapyp having something i am terrified of.


No mantids are not.. I dont think..

H.Macs look _petrifying :shock:
_


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> are mantids venemous??
> 
> i am gonig to let my h.mac get a bit bigger and then sell it. i am not hapyp having something i am terrified of.


 
yeah, probably about the same venom as a Grammostola


vivalabam said:


> :lol2: She knows what I have and what they can do, she doesn't mind, she just hates baboons, she was looking after one once and it apparently ran at her. *shakes head*
> 
> No such thing as an old world mantis?


 
animals from the americas are old world, animals from europe, africa and asia are old world.. i know for sure you get african mantids, so that's old world 

(blonde moment there methinks ,kerry lol)


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> No mantids are not.. I dont think..
> 
> H.Macs look _petrifying :shock:
> _


TBH they are a doddle, no problems at all


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> TBH they are a doddle, no problems at all


:shock:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> animals from the americas are old world, animals from europe, africa and asia are old world.. i know for sure you get african mantids, so that's old world
> 
> (blonde moment there methinks ,kerry lol)


No that's just with Tarantulas... I've never heard of an old world mantid, it;s just how tarantulas are split up into different groups, not all inverts.


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> :shock:


they are such a hyped up species TBH

They would rather run and hide, than bite your face off.


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> No that's just with Tarantulas... I've never heard of an old world mantid, it;s just how tarantulas are split up into different groups, not all inverts.


Old World - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

New World - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## geckodelta

hey guys  how is everyone? oh and Tyler + Kerry get a room.... then set up a camera and post it to me?
thanks :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> No that's just with Tarantulas... I've never heard of an old world mantid, it;s just how tarantulas are split up into different groups, not all inverts.


 
no kerry, it's all animals
since america is the new world, all animals from there are new world animals
therefore, all animals from the old world, are old world animals


----------



## JustJack

What would happen if a or P.Murinus if a sling were to bite a toddler and a adult bite a toddler.. <--- This is what my mum wants to know..


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Old World - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> New World - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Hmm, learn something new every day



geckodelta said:


> hey guys  how is everyone? oh and Tyler + Kerry get a room.... then set up a camera and post it to me?
> thanks :Na_Na_Na_Na:


What, we haven't really spoke today! 



spinnin_tom said:


> no kerry, it's all animals
> since america is the new world, all animals from there are new world animals
> therefore, all animals from the old world, are old world animals


Ok fair enough, but how are the "old world" mantids different? There's no venom or anything to make them different to other species of mantids?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> What would happen if a or P.Murinus if a sling were to bite a toddler and a adult bite a toddler.. <--- This is what my mum wants to know..


 
it would earn it a trip to the hospital to get a shot of morphene.

but why on earth would a toddler be in the position to get bit by an old world T ?


----------



## Colosseum

Bloody Sheep


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> What would happen if a or P.Murinus if a sling were to bite a toddler and a adult bite a toddler.. <--- This is what my mum wants to know..


I imagine a trip to hospital, not sure what the effects would be, I've never seen it documented, but I can't imagine it would be a good experience. 

Also if you have any pets it would probably kill them.


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Ok fair enough, but how are the "old world" mantids different? There's no venom or anything to make them different to other species of mantids?


 
the only difference, like spiders is the location
it's just coincidence that old world spiders have stronger venom overall


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Bloody Sheep


I like sheep. :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> the only difference, like spiders is the location
> it's just coincidence that old world spiders have stronger venom overall


I don't get where all this came from then? :whistling2: I've still never heard of an old world mantis, nor will I use the term. 

*arms folded and sulks*


----------



## Colosseum

I was foot trimming and worming today for a little old lady I know, plenty of Tea and Cake.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> What, we haven't really spoke today!


I seem to remember a conversation about Tyler being your teddy bear and him carrying you to his bed? :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I don't get where all this came from then? :whistling2: I've still never heard of an old world mantis, nor will I use the term.
> 
> *arms folded and sulks*


 
it's because the americaa were only recently discovered, hence the name ''new world''. and the rest of the world has been known about for a long time..



(read back, i seemes quite blunt and rude, not intentionally ofc)


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I like sheep. :flrt:


are you welsh?


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> it would earn it a trip to the hospital to get a shot of morphene.
> 
> but why on earth would a toddler be in the position to get bit by an old world T ?


my brother would never get near it! I was saying if by any cahnce it would ever escape and by chance but my brother.. That is all!


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> I was foot trimming and worming today for a little old lady I know, plenty of Tea and Cake.


I thought you said you were foor trimming and worming an old lady, like nice? 



geckodelta said:


> I seem to remember a conversation about Tyler being your teddy bear and him carrying you to his bed? :whistling2:


It never happened, I was drugged. :whistling2:



spinnin_tom said:


> are you welsh?


Only on a Tuesday.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I thought you said you were foor trimming and worming an old lady, like nice?
> 
> 
> 
> It never happened, I was drugged. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Only on a Tuesday.


that definitely happened :lol2:
Awwww guys just release your sexual tension and have a fling? :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> that definitely happened :lol2:
> Awwww guys just release your sexual tension and have a fling? :whistling2:


:lol2: I think that's frowned upon? :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> that definitely happened :lol2:
> Awwww guys just release your sexual tension and have a fling? :whistling2:


 
Except ty is 16 and kerry is 21 i think :L


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> Except ty is 16 and kerry is 21 i think :L


Exactly, I'd rather not be branded as a cradle snatcher. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I think that's frowned upon? :whistling2:


Nah, I doubt it.... surely everyone would just be happy for Tyler? :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Exactly, I'd rather not be branded as a cradle snatcher. :whistling2:


 
one of my friends was going out with a 17 year old, she's 13, now 14
that's worse


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> one of my friends was going out with a 17 year old, she's 13, now 14
> that's worse


Eww!

Someone in my year is going out with a 17 yo to..I think its a bit.. Well odd..


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> *I thought you said you were foor trimming and worming an old lady, like nice?
> *
> 
> 
> It never happened, I was drugged. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Only on a Tuesday.



You my dear are wrong


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Nah, I doubt it.... surely everyone would just be happy for Tyler? :whistling2:


Well all you lot would, not so sure about the rest of the world! Although I think Tyler could pass for someone 3 times my age. :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> one of my friends was going out with a 17 year old, she's 13, now 14
> that's worse


Not really, he's 17, still a kid. I'm 21, I can go gambling in vegas, Tyler can't even drive, there's something a little bit off with those statistics!


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> You my dear are wrong


Indeed, on that note it's time for an apple. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Well all you lot would, not so sure about the rest of the world! Although I think Tyler could pass for someone 3 times my age.
> 
> 
> 
> that's mean, no way does he look 60+, he looks 57 max
Click to expand...


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> vivalabam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well all you lot would, not so sure about the rest of the world! Although I think Tyler could pass for someone 3 times my age.
> 
> 
> 
> that's mean, no way does he look 60+, he looks 57 max
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Colosseum

Fish Fingers, Fish Cakes, or Piece of Fish battered?


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well all you lot would, not so sure about the rest of the world! Although I think Tyler could pass for someone 3 times my age. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, he's 17, still a kid. I'm 21, I can go gambling in vegas, Tyler can't even drive, there's something a little bit off with those statistics!


how old is Tyler? :Na_Na_Na_Na: and I wouldnt be happy, id be sad :'(


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Well all you lot would, not so sure about the rest of the world! Although I think Tyler could pass for someone 3 times my age. :lol2:


Thanks 





vivalabam said:


> Not really, he's 17, still a kid. I'm 21, I can go gambling in vegas, Tyler can't even drive, there's something a little bit off with those statistics!


I can drive. I'm just not allowed :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Fish Fingers, Fish Cakes, or Piece of Fish battered?


All 3 please? 



geckodelta said:


> how old is Tyler? :Na_Na_Na_Na: and I wouldnt be happy, id be sad :'(


He's 16.:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I can drive. I'm just not allowed :lol2:


you can in most of america, legally
i think i can too :L


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Thanks
> 
> I can drive. I'm just not allowed :lol2:


It's all the grey hair you see. :whistling2:

Haha you're no doubt a better driver than me, I can't drive for the life of me. :blush:


----------



## Colosseum

I am 28 you lot sound so young, what it was to be young all the shagging, boozing and raving oh dear I am on the scrap heap now!!


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> you can in most of america, legally
> i think i can too :L


But we aren't in america 



vivalabam said:


> It's all the grey hair you see. :whistling2:
> 
> Haha you're no doubt a better driver than me, I can't drive for the life of me. :blush:


 
I don't have any hair to go grey 


To be fair I would be scared if you offered me a lift :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> All 3 please?
> 
> 
> 
> He's 16.:lol2:



same age as me then! we are totally old and mature and shizz like that 
:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Hmm I think you should just go for it Tyler... I think kerry wants you :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> same age as me then! we are totally old and mature and shizz like that
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Hmm I think you should just go for it Tyler...* I think kerry wants you :whistling2:*


There is more chance of the pope taking a crap in my hand, then that:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> There is more chance of the pope taking a crap in my hand, then that:lol2:


 you'd never be too sure with those catholics


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> I am 28 you lot sound so young, what it was to be young all the shagging, boozing and raving oh dear I am on the scrap heap now!!


Shagging, what's that? I think it;s pretty obvious it;s been a few months for me, I'm apparently hitting on 16 year olds! 



Biggys said:


> But we aren't in america
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any hair to go grey
> 
> 
> To be fair I would be scared if you offered me a lift :lol2:


No it's fine, I have sweets? :whistling2:



geckodelta said:


> same age as me then! we are totally old and mature and shizz like that
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Hmm I think you should just go for it Tyler... I think kerry wants you :whistling2:


LOL! And you got that from the me not wanting me be a cradle snatcher, he's still a kid and I'm likely to have police at my door and getting told off? Plus there's the whole I go out drinking, he isn't legal... To do anything... If that consitutes to wanting these days then I'm guilty I guess. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> you'd never be too sure with those catholics


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> There is more chance of the pope taking a crap in my hand, then that:lol2:


the pope takes craps on everyone? or did he make an exception for me? :gasp:

and nah... I think you've got a great chance mate :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> the pope takes craps on everyone? or did he make an exception for me? :gasp:
> 
> and nah... I think you've got a great chance mate :whistling2:


Maybe if he was 10 years older... :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Shagging, what's that? I think it;s pretty obvious it;s been a few months for me, I'm apparently hitting on 16 year olds!
> 
> 
> 
> No it's fine, I have sweets? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! And you got that from the me not wanting me be a cradle snatcher, he's still a kid and I'm likely to have police at my door and getting told off? Plus there's the whole I go out drinking, *he isn't legal... To do anything*... If that consitutes to wanting these days then I'm guilty I guess. :whistling2:


he's legal for sex? Just saying :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> No it's fine, I have sweets? :whistling2:


Ahh thats fine then


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Maybe if he was 10 years older... :whistling2:


Yep.... you want him :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> *Shagging, what's that?* I think it;s pretty obvious it;s been a few months for me, I'm apparently hitting on 16 year olds!
> 
> 
> 
> No it's fine, I have sweets? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! And you got that from the me not wanting me be a cradle snatcher, he's still a kid and I'm likely to have police at my door and getting told off? Plus there's the whole I go out drinking, he isn't legal... To do anything... If that consitutes to wanting these days then I'm guilty I guess. :whistling2:


It's flower arranging didn't you know?


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> he's legal for sex? Just saying :whistling2:


I knew you'd say that. :whip:


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> It's flower arranging didn't you know?


Well I've not done any of that in a long time either. :lol2: Unless catching wasps counts? They seem to like my yellow bush. :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

geckodelta said:


> he's legal for sex? Just saying :whistling2:


But does he know what to do is the cardinal question?


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well I've not done any of that in a long time either. :lol2: Unless catching wasps counts? They seem to like my yellow bush. :whistling2:


thats my new sig quote... just saying :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> But does he know what to do is the cardinal question?


I think they get taught sex ed in schools these days?


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Well I've not done any of that in a long time either. :lol2: Unless catching wasps counts? *They seem to like my yellow bush.* :whistling2:



Oh is that the colour you girls are dying them is this a summer trend?


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> thats my new sig quote... just saying :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Oh is that the colour you girls are dying them is this a summer trend?


:lol2: Rugs got to match the carpet... Or whatever that saying is.


----------



## geckodelta

kerry we all know its not been months, and its " the carpets match the drapes" I think :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

You lot crack me up :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> I think they get taught sex ed in schools these days?


I swear my School was messed up we used to practice sticking dunker's on recorders you know that blowing instrument, how messy is that??


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You lot crack me up :lol2::lol2:


Admit it, your loving this :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> I swear my School was messed up we used to practice sticking dunker's on recorders you know that blowing instrument, how messy is that??


Most exciting thing we ever done was watch some middle aged woman put a condom on a banana... So think yourself lucky!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Admit it, your loving this :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I am, I'm in stiches here :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Admit it, your loving this :Na_Na_Na_Na:


He's probably off in a corner crying to himself, you make it out as if I'm some sex mad beast prying on the kids!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I am, I'm in stiches here :lol2:


she wants you :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Most exciting thing we ever done was watch some middle aged woman put a condom on a banana... So think yourself lucky!


Yeah banannas are way to old now, they use dildos now :lol:

My mate got kicked out for slapping someone with it, was well funny :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Most exciting thing we ever done was watch some middle aged woman put a condom on a banana... So think yourself lucky!



Tidy I would have got a semi on watching her do that lol!!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> she wants you :2thumb:


Or...you keeping saying that, becuase you secretly want me :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> He's probably off in a corner crying to himself, you make it out as if I'm some sex mad beast prying on the kids!


If you were a sex mad beast, I dont think anyone would be crying :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yeah banannas are way to old now, they use dildos now :lol:
> 
> My mate got kicked out for slapping someone with it, was well funny :lol2:


LMAO! Kids these days! Would have been more exciting if it was a dildo, or she did it wither her moult or something... I mean it;s a banana, It's food! I couldn't eat them for ages after that... 



Colosseum said:


> Tidy I would have got a semi on watching her do that lol!!


LOL! Most teenagers probably did. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Or...you keeping saying that, becuase you secretly want me :gasp:


I think this may be it... He is trying to move the attention over to me...



geckodelta said:


> If you were a sex mad beast, I dont think anyone would be crying :whistling2:


I think they would, no one has seen me, I'm scary!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LMAO! Kids these days! Would have been more exciting if it was a dildo, or she did it wither her moult or something... I mean it's a banana, It's food! I couldn't eat them for ages after that...


 
If you had seen our sex ed teacher you wouldn't be saying that :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I think this may be it... He is trying to move the attention over to me...


Should I be scared ? :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I think this may be it... He is trying to move the attention over to me...
> 
> 
> 
> I think they would, no one has seen me, I'm scary!


Oh no! you've caught me :whistling2:

and Ive seen pictures... you dont look scary... you look errrr... essexy < see what I did


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> If you had seen our sex ed teacher you wouldn't be saying that :lol2:


They are never anyone attractive are they? We had this really fit music teacher, she could have done it, would have made people actually pay attention, then maybe half of my year wouldn't have ended up with 7 kids already...


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Yeah banannas are way to old now, they use dildos now :lol:
> 
> My mate got kicked out for slapping someone with it, was well funny :lol2:


 
we had to use those too lol
honestly, she gave the white kids white ones, the asian kids like weird brown ones and the black kids, black ones.

i'm not joking, she really did.


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Should I be scared ? :gasp:


I would be, have you seen his feet? :whistling2:



geckodelta said:


> Oh no! you've caught me :whistling2:
> 
> and Ive seen pictures... you dont look scary... you look errrr... essexy < see what I did


LOL! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> They are never anyone attractive are they? We had this really fit music teacher, she could have done it, would have made people actually pay attention, then maybe half of my year wouldn't have ended up with 7 kids already...


I know, like we had a really hot english teacher, everyone listened to her :lol2:

if she done sex ed....welll damn :mf_dribble:

:blush:


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> we had to use those too lol
> honestly, she gave the white kids white ones, the asian kids like weird brown ones and the black kids, black ones.
> 
> i'm not joking, she really did.


More colours than jelly babies


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I would be, have you seen his feet? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! :lol2:


thats true.... I dont think you could handle me Tyler :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> thats true.... I dont think you could handle me Tyler :whistling2:


I can see some love on the horizon. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I can see some love on the horizon. :whistling2:


haha now your trying to pass the attention for me... you know ive only got eyes for you... :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> They are never anyone attractive are they? We had this really fit music teacher, she could have done it, would have made people actually pay attention, then maybe half of my year wouldn't have ended up with 7 kids already...



TBH most the rotter's in my year have like 7 kids each and are single, all skanks.

Off for some food


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> TBH most the rotter's in my year have like 7 kids each and are single, all skanks.


 
a bit of a paper bag job then?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> a bit of a paper bag job then?


More like two bags, one for their head and one for yours, just incase her bag breaks :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> haha now your trying to pass the attention for me... you know ive only got eyes for you... :whistling2:


D'awwww. :flrt:



Colosseum said:


> TBH most the rotter's in my year have like 7 kids each and are single, all skanks.
> 
> Off for some food


Yeah, classy people hey? 

Ok enjoy, I have pork chops tonight, finally something nice. I had fish last night, I actually couldn't eat it. I actually gag now if I think of the taste. 



Biggys said:


> More like two bags, one for their head and one for yours, just incase her bag breaks :gasp:


LOL! did you hear that of Jersey shore?


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> D'awwww. :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, classy people hey?
> 
> Ok enjoy, I have pork chops tonight, finally something nice. I had fish last night, I actually couldn't eat it. I actually gag now if I think of the taste.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! did you hear that of Jersey shore?


Ive never tasted meat or fish


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! did you hear that of Jersey shore?


No :lol2:


Now you have to explain what the hell Jersey shore is :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Ive never tasted meat or fish


Aww.  Sucks to be you, meat is nommy. :mf_dribble: Fish I could live without though *gags*



Biggys said:


> No :lol2:
> 
> 
> Now you have to explain what the hell Jersey shore is :blush:


:lol2: Basically 8 Americans shoved in a house, they drink, smoke argue and shag each other. It's so good. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Aww.  Sucks to be you, *meat is nommy. :mf_dribble: Fish I could live without though *gags**


So we have established Kerry likes men....:whistling2:





vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Basically 8 Americans shoved in a house, they drink, smoke argue and shag each other. It's so good. :blush:


 
Sounds like crap :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Aww.  Sucks to be you, meat is nommy. :mf_dribble: Fish I could live without though *gags*
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: Basically 8 Americans shoved in a house, they drink, smoke argue and shag each other. It's so good. :blush:


Ive been a veggievore all of my life... I dont want to eat it, I just want to know what it tastes like xD

and that show sounds good... is there a lot of shagging? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> *So we have established Kerry likes men.... :whistling2:*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like crap :lol2:


yes! thats a win right? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> yes! thats a win right? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well for some people, but you being all veggie it's not :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Well for some people, but you being all veggie it's not :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well....... I have huge feet... I have enough meat to go around :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Well....... I have huge feet... I have enough meat to go around :whistling2:


Touche :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2::lol2::lol2: god you lot are nuts. mega funny. am actually crying. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: god you lot are nuts. mega funny. am actually crying. :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

so i think tyler ought to prove he is 6ft 5 and built like a brick :censor: house. come on, we want pics! keep them clean though. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Touche :lol2:


win :lol2:


Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: god you lot are nuts. mega funny. am actually crying. :lol2:


glad we amuse you! :no1:


----------



## geckodelta

dee_williams said:


> so i think tyler ought to prove he is 6ft 5 and built like a brick :censor: House. Come on, we want pics! Keep them clean though. :lol2:


yes!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

you do. is the most laughing i have done for a while. :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> so i think tyler ought to prove he is 6ft 5 and built like a brick :censor: house. come on, we want pics! keep them clean though. :lol2:


Ok give us a second :lol:


----------



## JustJack

All I can say is :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> So we have established Kerry likes men....:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Sounds like crap :lol2:


Yeah, most of the time anyway, there's 1 girl I wouldn't mind turning for. :whistling2:



geckodelta said:


> Ive been a veggievore all of my life... I dont want to eat it, I just want to know what it tastes like xD
> 
> and that show sounds good... is there a lot of shagging? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah lots of it. :blush: It's so good, I could watch it all night. :flrt:



Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: god you lot are nuts. mega funny. am actually crying. :lol2:


Well we try. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, most of the time anyway, there's 1 girl I wouldn't mind turning for. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah lots of it. :blush: It's so good, I could watch it all night. :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we try. :lol2:


whos the girl?!


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> whos the girl?!


I think its FreakOonique?!


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> whos the girl?!


Not saying a word. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Not saying a word. :whistling2:


tell! :Na_Na_Na_Na: is she famous or on here? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> I think its FreakOonique?!


Shh, if you tell them, they will know! :whip:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Shh, if you tell them, they will know! :whip:


They know now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Shh, if you tell them, they will know! :whip:


Well that was easy :lol2: so you do like fish eh? :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Any who, gym time. Need to loose a few more pounds!


----------



## Dee_Williams

changing the subject. leave kerry alone. :lol2:

you can get vegetarian bacon you know.

there must be at least one person of the same sex that you would erm turn for. there is always one. maybe ont yet but there wil be. honest.


----------



## Dee_Williams

and i think jake should come back in here, i am the oldest in here. grrr........ i feel ancient!

well, i presume he is older than me anyway!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> changing the subject. *leave kerry alone. *:lol2:
> 
> you can get vegetarian bacon you know.
> 
> there must be at least one person of the same sex that you would erm turn for. there is always one. maybe ont yet but there wil be. honest.


Please, before half of RFUK thinks I'm some kind of weirdo! Well... More than they do now. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> changing the subject. leave kerry alone. :lol2:
> 
> you can get vegetarian bacon you know.
> 
> there must be at least one person of the same sex that you would erm turn for. there is always one. maybe ont yet but there wil be. honest.


I wouldnt turn for anyone... the thought of someone sticking something up my bum just doesnt do it for me :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Please, before half of RFUK thinks I'm some kind of weirdo! Well... More than they do now. :whistling2:


but i like annoying you?


----------



## Colosseum

Trootle said:


> I think its FreakOonique?!



She's a bint! You can't be serious?


----------



## JustJack

Colosseum said:


> She's a bint! You can't be serious?


Well Kerry likes her :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

But it's rough


----------



## Biggys

Technology is not my freind :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

im bored now kerry has left


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> im bored now kerry has left


She left becuase she hates you...:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> She left becuase she hates you...:whistling2:


im gonna go cry in a corner now


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> im gonna go cry in a corner now


*points and laughs*


----------



## Biggys

Here you go Dee 

Excuse the face, doctors couldn't fix that :whistling2::blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> *points and laughs*


not funny  I luffs kelly :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> not funny  I luffs kelly :whistling2:


 
You may love Kelly, but I doubt Kerry will be impressed you are taken :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You may love Kelly, but I doubt Kerry will be impressed you are taken :Na_Na_Na_Na:


im taken? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> im taken? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Kelly ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Kelly ?


who is kelly? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> not funny  I luffs* kelly *:whistling2:





geckodelta said:


> who is kelly? :lol2:


I dunno you tell me :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I dunno you tell me :lol2:


oh come on! that was a typo :lol2: i luffs kerry* :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> oh come on! that was a typo :lol2: i luffs kerry* :whistling2:


Nope, deffo not a typo, R and L are to far away....


You just broke Kerrys heart


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Nope, deffo not a typo, R and L are to far away....
> 
> 
> You just broke Kerrys heart


noooooo I was watching stuff and not concentrating  it was a typo I swear! i dont care anyway... Kerry broke my heart when she chose you


----------



## angelgirls29

On a happy note.... My phone's here!!!!


----------



## Colosseum

What is it?


----------



## angelgirls29

Colosseum said:


> What is it?


My phone?
iPhone 3GS :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

Oh dear!!


----------



## snowgoose

angelgirls29 said:


> On a happy note.... My phone's here!!!!


about bloody time :lol2:


----------



## angelgirls29

snowgoose said:


> about bloody time :lol2:


I know :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> I know :lol2:


It's finally here then!


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> It's finally here then!


Yep.
It was a rep-person in a football shirt not a driver person like I was expecting :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> Here you go Dee
> 
> Excuse the face, doctors couldn't fix that :whistling2::blush:


You could have smiled! 



geckodelta said:


> not funny  I luffs kelly :whistling2:


Who?! You;re cheating on me?! 



geckodelta said:


> oh come on! that was a typo :lol2: i luffs kerry* :whistling2:


Pfft, try and go back on yourself now why don't you! 



geckodelta said:


> noooooo I was watching stuff and not concentrating  it was a typo I swear! i dont care anyway... Kerry broke my heart when she chose you


The lies... 

I'm back from the gym, I'm giving up on this thin crap, I want cake!


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> Yep.
> It was a rep-person in a football shirt not a driver person like I was expecting :lol2:


:lol2:

Oh and im going away to Cornwall tommorow for 12 days :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> You could have smiled!
> 
> 
> 
> Who?! You;re cheating on me?!
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft, try and go back on yourself now why don't you!
> 
> 
> 
> The lies...
> 
> I'm back from the gym, I'm giving up on this thin crap, I want cake!


your really skinny!! 
and its not lies  you chose tyler :gasp:
and Mmmmmm cake :mf_dribble:


----------



## angelgirls29

Trootle said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Oh and im going away to Cornwall tommorow for 12 days :2thumb:


Again? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Oh and im going away to Cornwall tommorow for 12 days :2thumb:


have fun


----------



## OGRE1987

*Madness!!!!*

Is caught in a war zone!!!!All my local shops are closed and smashed!!!!The streets are so silent,....but a feeling of unease fills the air and streets!!!!!Police are patroling and preparing for trouble,...while far right groups take there chance by winning over new members in the streets!!!!Its all abit doomsdays filling for me!!!I cant even get a pint of milk for my bowl of co-co pops. bloody rioters LOL!!!!!.They oviously havent seen whot happens when i dont get my co-co pops!!!!!!LOL.:2thumb:.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> You could have smiled!


I could have, but that would of taken to much energy :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> your really skinny!!


This, I keep trying to tell her, but Not having a bar of it :lol:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> have fun


I will! 



angelgirls29 said:


> Again? :lol2:


And yeh... Again :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

OGRE1987 said:


> Is caught in a war zone!!!!All my local shops are closed and smashed!!!!The streets are so silent,....but a feeling of unease fills the air and streets!!!!!Police are patroling and preparing for trouble,...while far right groups take there chance by winning over new members in the streets!!!!Its all abit doomsdays filling for me!!!I cant even get a pint of milk for my bowl of co-co pops. bloody rioters LOL!!!!!.They oviously havent seen whot happens when i dont get my co-co pops!!!!!!LOL.:2thumb:.


same sort of thing here


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> same sort of thing here


Its all kicking off down here aswell, but it's just stupid kids thinking they are hard up here :|


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Its all kicking off down here aswell, but it's just stupid kids thinking they are hard up here :|



up here its just stupid kids... but they have guns


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> up here its just stupid kids... but they have guns


Damn, up here it is just kids that are about to hit puberty :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Damn, up here it is just kids that are about to hit puberty :lol2:


haha that's london for you


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> haha that's london for you


Indeed


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Indeed


on a lighter note you can have kerry  ive just realised she has a yellow bush :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> on a lighter note you can have kerry  ive just realised she has a yellow bush :gasp:


Nothing a gillette can't sort out :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Nothing a gillette can't sort out :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Get your Venus out


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Nothing a gillette can't sort out :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you can have her until she discovers razor's then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Get your Venus out


:lol2:



geckodelta said:


> you can have her until she discovers razor's then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


or her boyfriend can have her and we can stop being horny teenagers with delusions of grandeur :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> or her boyfriend can have her and we can stop being horny teenagers with delusions of grandeur :lol2:


I think this might be the best bet


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I think this might be the best bet


T'was fun whilst it lasted :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> T'was fun whilst it lasted :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh you got the wrong end of the stick. I'm still gunna have ago


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Oh you got the wrong end of the stick. I'm still gunna have ago


oh... well I cant stop either then :no1:
cant have you beating me again :war:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> your really skinny!!
> and its not lies  you chose tyler :gasp:
> and Mmmmmm cake :mf_dribble:


I'm average, not skinny.  



Biggys said:


> I could have, but that would of taken to much energy :whistling2:


Take another one smiling, don't make me get my whip out! 



Biggys said:


> This, I keep trying to tell her, but Not having a bar of it :lol:


Nope, I'm still chunky round the middle, it neds to go! 



geckodelta said:


> you can have her until she discovers razor's then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hey, I'll have you know I have no body hair! 



geckodelta said:


> or her boyfriend can have her and we can stop being horny teenagers with delusions of grandeur :lol2:


Pfft, if only he did want me, that would be a miracle!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> oh... well I cant stop either then :no1:
> cant have you beating me again :war:


:lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Take another one smiling, don't make me get my whip out!


If I get one with me smiling can you still get the whip out? :whistling2:









vivalabam said:


> Hey, I'll have you know I have no body hair!


Sweet :mf_dribble: 





vivalabam said:


> Pfft, if only he did want me, that would be a miracle!


If he doesn't then he has something wrong with him :lol:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'm average, not skinny.
> 
> 
> 
> Take another one smiling, don't make me get my whip out!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm still chunky round the middle, it neds to go!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'll have you know I have no body hair!
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft, if only he did want me, that would be a miracle!


1. your skinny
2. you have no body hair? I want you again :Na_Na_Na_Na:
3. your boyfriend doesn't want you?!?! is he blind? 
That will be all :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> If I get one with me smiling can you still get the whip out? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he doesn't then he has something wrong with him :lol:


you beat me to it :gasp: are you clicking refresh on the page or something?!


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> *If I get one with me smiling can you still get the whip you ? :whistling2:*
> 
> 
> Sweet :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> If he doesn't then he has something wrong with him :lol:


I'm sure I can arrange something. :whistling2:



geckodelta said:


> 1. your skinny
> 2. you have no body hair? I want you again :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 3. your boyfriend doesn't want you?!?! is he blind?
> That will be all :whistling2:


Lol at you two saying the same thing. :lol2:

No, he doesn't sad times.  I'm hoping me not being wobbly will help. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'm sure I can arrange something. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol at you two saying the same thing. :lol2:
> 
> No, he doesn't sad times.  I'm hoping me not being wobbly will help. :blush:


we are twins split at birth :Na_Na_Na_Na:
and he doesnt? like he actually doesnt? 
you shouldnt have to change for someone :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose




----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> you beat me to it :gasp: are you clicking refresh on the page or something?!


 
No, I'm just better, hence why I took your place 



vivalabam said:


> I'm sure I can arrange something. :whistling2:








vivalabam said:


> Lol at you two saying the same thing. :lol2:
> 
> No, he doesn't sad times.  I'm hoping me not being wobbly will help. :blush:


 
Because it is true :lol:

And He is a douche then


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> we are twins split at birth :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> and he doesnt? like he actually doesnt?
> you shouldnt have to change for someone :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah like actuyally doesn't. I wasn't kidding about the not had any in months thing... :blush:



Biggys said:


> And He is a douche then


Yeah, never mind though hey? :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Kerry do you really not think you are skinny?!

If not go see a actual fat person and you will see your not, not skinny.


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> image


might wanna resize that mate :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah like actuyally doesn't. I wasn't kidding about the not had any in months thing... :blush:


So...kempton..:whistling2:





vivalabam said:


> Yeah, never mind though hey? :lol2:


 
Awwww 


Trootle said:


> Kerry do you really not think you are skinny?!
> 
> If not go see a actual fat person and you will see your not, not skinny.


 
You poor awkward child, that was hard to read :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah like actuyally doesn't. I wasn't kidding about the not had any in months thing... :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, never mind though hey? :lol2:


oh, thats a shame.... tell him that your gorgeous and deserve to be made happy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> might wanna resize that mate :lol2:


The forum re-sizes it lol 

come out the thread and come back in, it should be resized :lol:


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> The forum re-sizes it lol
> 
> come out the thread and come back in, it should be resized :lol:


What T is it?


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> The forum re-sizes it lol
> 
> come out the thread and come back in, it should be resized :lol:


that worked :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Kerry do you really not think you are skinny?!
> 
> If not go see a actual fat person and you will see your not, not skinny.


I'm not skinny, I'm average! I still jiggle. >_< 



Biggys said:


> So...kempton..:whistling2:


:lol2: Don't start what you can't finish, I'm like a caged animal at the moment! 



geckodelta said:


> oh, thats a shame.... tell him that your gorgeous and deserve to be made happy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


He does make me happy, nice to be wanted sometimes, you know. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'm not skinny, I'm average! I still jiggle. >_<
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: Don't start what you can't finish, I'm like a caged animal at the moment!
> 
> *tyler I think thats actually an offer *:lol2:
> 
> 
> He does make me happy, nice to be wanted sometimes, you know. :blush:


well as long as your happy.... maybe just sit naked in his bed? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Don't start what you can't finish, I'm like a caged animal at the moment!


Who said I can't finish this ?


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> well as long as your happy.... maybe just sit naked in his bed? :lol2:


Doesn't work. :blush: Have you seen me naked, it's not a pretty sight. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> Who said I can't finish this ?


Well just warning you. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> well as long as your happy.... maybe just sit naked in his bed? :lol2:


Just send us some pictures to make sure you are laying in the right position :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

I'm off to watch the sex education show. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Doesn't work. :blush: *Have you seen me naked, it's not a pretty sight. :lol2:*
> 
> 
> 
> Well just warning you. :whistling2:


No... no I have not..... my inbox is looking pretty empty at the moment :whistling2:

and why does Tyler get sexy times at kempton and not me


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Well just warning you. :whistling2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'm off to watch the sex education show. :whistling2:


:lol2:



geckodelta said:


> *No... no I have not..... my inbox is looking pretty empty at the moment :whistling2:*
> 
> and why does Tyler get sexy times at kempton and not me


So is mine :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'm off to watch the sex education show. :whistling2:


wait a minute... all of your tv watching seems to revolve around sex.... are you using it as some kind of material :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> wait a minute... all of your tv watching seems to revolve around sex.... are you using it as some kind of material and if so, do you have a webcam ? :mf_dribble:


 
Come dude, actualy think before you type :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Come dude, actualy think before you type :lol2:


oh you cheeky bugger! you edited my post :Na_Na_Na_Na: my msn has been hacked so I only have skype :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> oh you cheeky bugger! you edited my post :Na_Na_Na_Na: my msn has been hacked so I only have skype :whistling2:


Exactly, I added what you should of said in the first place 

And Oh well I shall let you know how good it was :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Ty and viva?










:lol2:


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> Ty and viva?
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Ty and viva?
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:


Yeah....that could work :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> Ty and viva?
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:


this was on ok! tv earlier :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> this was on ok! tv earlier :lol2:


Woah dude, just just admitted you watch Ok tv....:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Woah dude, just just admitted you watch Ok tv....:whistling2:


hell yeah! I love that show!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> hell yeah! I love that show!


Do you get the magazine ? :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

I also love taylor swift, im her biggest fan and I will defend her with my life 
im actually that gay :lol2:
but im not gay.... kerry can prove this at kempton :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Do you get the magazine ? :whistling2:


maybe :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I also love taylor swift, im her biggest fan and I will defend her with my life
> im actually that gay :lol2:
> but im not gay.... kerry can prove this at kempton :whistling2:


Taylor swift is a douche :Na_Na_Na_Na:

She might be abit busy dude :whistling2:



geckodelta said:


> maybe :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> wait a minute... all of your tv watching seems to revolve around sex.... are you using it as some kind of material :gasp:


Yeah, why is that a problem? :whistling2:



snowgoose said:


> Ty and viva?
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:


LOL! That is so true. Although I wish I was that skinny! :whistling2:



geckodelta said:


> I also love taylor swift, im her biggest fan and I will defend her with my life
> im actually that gay :lol2:
> but im not gay.... kerry can prove this at kempton :whistling2:


You as well? There's going to be a que at this rate, I might as well have got myself a table. :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Taylor swift is a douche :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> She might be abit busy dude :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


oh its on now b***h :blowup:
and we will see if she's busy or not
im opting for not :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, why is that a problem? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! That is so true. Although I wish I was that skinny! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> You as well? There's going to be a que at this rate, I might as well have got myself a table. :whip:


its definitely not a problem... infact I may disappear for a little while now :whistling2: 
or you could just not go with tyler? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! That is so true. Although I wish I was that skinny! :whistling2:


but she had a man face, you don't :lol2:





vivalabam said:


> You as well? There's going to be a que at this rate, I might as well have got myself a table. :whip:


Make sure it's padded, it mind come in handy :whistling2:


geckodelta said:


> oh its on now b***h :blowup:
> and we will see if she's busy or not
> im opting for not :lol2:


It's on then :war:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> but she had a man face, you don't :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure it's padded, it mind come in handy :whistling2:
> 
> 
> It's on then :war:


please say this is madness..... then i can respond with.. well you know :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> its definitely not a problem... infact I may disappear for a little while now :whistling2:
> or you could just not go with tyler? :lol2:


LOL! I usually disappear before bed, mum might think it weird if I just went into my bedroom, I don't fancy her coming and asking what I'm doing... 



Biggys said:


> but she had a man face, you don't :lol2:
> 
> Make sure it's padded, it mind come in handy :whistling2:


Might need a pillow or something? I lawl I have a football face. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> please say this is madness..... then i can respond with.. well you know :lol2:


 Respond with crying in the corner ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL! I usually disappear before bed, mum might think it weird if I just went into my bedroom, I don't fancy her coming and asking what I'm doing...
> 
> 
> 
> Might need a pillow or something? I lawl I have a football face. :blush:


so you dissapear everynight before bed aye? 

and im thinking memory foam for the table... if I get there before tyler do I get first dibs? :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> so you dissapear everynight before bed aye?
> 
> and im thinking memory foam for the table... if I get there before tyler do I get first dibs? :whistling2:


I'm not actually going to have a table... You seem to be getting excited. It's a wall remember? :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Might need a pillow or something? I lawl I have a football face. :blush:


A pillow and a rubber ring for the journey home :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> A pillow and a rubber ring for the journey home :whistling2:


LOL! If I can remember being 16 right, it won't last long enough to need a rubber ring. :whistling2:

Edit: What the hell are we going on about, this is so wrong it;s unreal. 

Change of subject. Ice ream, I like ice cream.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'm not actually going to have a table... You seem to be getting excited. It's a wall remember? :whistling2:


ok well Im gonna have to get a reinforced wall then... wouldnt wanna break it with my feet :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! If I can remember being 16 right, it won't last long enough to need a rubber ring. :whistling2:
> 
> Edit: What the hell are we going on about, this is so wrong it;s unreal.
> 
> Change of subject. Ice ream, I like ice cream.


Oh...Oh...that hurt :lol2:

You love it really


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> ok well Im gonna have to get a reinforced wall then... wouldnt wanna break it with my feet :whistling2:


You wouldn't be able to reach a wall with those feet...


----------



## geckodelta

biggys said:


> respond with crying in the corner ? :na_na_na_na:


this is sparta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:war:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> ok well Im gonna have to get a reinforced wall then... wouldnt wanna break it with my feet :whistling2:


All I'm saying is if you are using your feet you are doing it very wrong :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Oh...Oh...that hurt :lol2:
> 
> You love it really


:flrt: All 16 year olds, not you in particular, not that I'm ever going to find out. :whip: Stop making me stray, you two are a bad influence. I forget I'm old sometimes.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> this is sparta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :war:


No.....this is RFUK...fool. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> LOL! If I can remember being 16 right, it won't last long enough to need a rubber ring. :whistling2:
> 
> Edit: What the hell are we going on about, this is so wrong it;s unreal.
> 
> Change of subject. Ice ream, I like ice cream.


you have only just realized this?

( I think you may get a few new names on the forums now :lol: )


----------



## JustJack

:shock:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> You wouldn't be able to reach a wall with those feet...


its gonna have to be from behind then :whistling2: and you want cream aye? well if you bring the ice ive got the cream :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :flrt: All 16 year olds, not you in particular, not that I'm ever going to find out. :whip: Stop making me stray, you two are a bad influence. I forget I'm old sometimes.


You might find out 

Me a bad influence....Never :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> you have only just realized this?
> 
> ( I think you may get a few new names on the forums now :lol: )


I know! *hides with embarassment* I'm going to get bombarded at Kempton now, people thinking I actually have a table... 



Trootle said:


> :shock:


See you're scaring the minors!


----------



## geckodelta

Ok we should really stop this now :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> its gonna have to be from behind then :whistling2: and you want cream aye? well if you bring the ice ive got the cream :lol2:


You and your teenage mind! No ice cream. :whip: Yummy Ben and Jerry's, I'm getting a bad name here! 



Biggys said:


> You might find out
> 
> Me a bad influence....Never :gasp:


You are! you both are, I was innocently watching a sex programme!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I know! *hides with embarassment* I'm going to get bombarded at Kempton now, people thinking I actually have a table...


:lol2::lol2:


geckodelta said:


> Ok we should really stop this now :lol2:


 
Keep banging it on the bottom of the desk ? :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

geckodelta said:


> its gonna have to be from behind then :whistling2: and you want cream aye? well if you bring the ice ive got the cream :lol2:


I think I may have taken this too far :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Ok we should really stop this now :lol2:


I'm the one that will get told off! I'll get the police at my door for grooming or something. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I think I may have taken this too far :whistling2:


It's happened before, it probably will again... :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I know! *hides with embarassment* I'm going to get bombarded at Kempton now, people thinking I actually have a table...
> 
> 
> 
> See you're scaring the minors!


This is just going nastier, and nastier and nastier! :lol2:

Just arrange a time all meet up and get it over with, then you can stop talking aobut it on a public forum :devil: :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> You are! you both are, I was innocently watching a sex programme!


We aren't, If I remember rightly It was Jake that started all this of by saying it was an RFUK romance or something like 200 pages back :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'm the one that will get told off! I'll get the police at my door for grooming or something. :lol2:


feel free to groom.... massages are welcome too :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> This is just going nastier, and nastier and nastier! :lol2:
> 
> Just arrange a time all meet up and get it over with, then you can stop talking aobut it on a public forum :devil: :lol2:


I know! Too far now me thinks. :blush:



Biggys said:


> We aren't, If I remember rightly It was Jake that started all this of by saying it was an RFUK romance or something like 200 pages back :lol2:


I blame Callum, it never got like this before he came along. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> feel free to groom.... massages are welcome too :whistling2:


Beat me to it :devil:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I blame Callum, it never got like this before he came along. :whistling2:


I blame him aswell :lol2:

On a side note, imagine how messe dup this would have got if there was a multi PM function :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> feel free to groom.... massages are welcome too :whistling2:





Biggys said:


> Beat me to it :devil:


Stop it, don't make me get my whip out! :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I know! Too far now me thinks. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> I blame Callum, it never got like this before he came along. :whistling2:


its not my fault you started thinking about sex when i came along :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I blame him aswell :lol2:
> 
> On a side note, imagine how messe dup this would have got if there was a multi PM function :lol2:


:lol2: I'm glad I've never got on MSN with the two of you, I'll come of shaking with fear I think!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Stop it, don't make me get my whip out! :whip:


Get your whip out as much as you want :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I'm glad I've never got on MSN with the two of you, I'll come of shaking with* fear* I think!


Is that what you are calling it now then ?


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> its not my fault you started thinking about sex when i came along :whistling2:


It was never on the cards before you came. You suddenly started going on about me and Tyler, then you decided you wanted a peice of the action to! Therefore your fault. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Kids these days. :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I'm glad I've never got on MSN with the two of you, I'll come of shaking with fear I think!


you would come shaking with something :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Is that what you are calling it now then ?


That's my story and I'm sticking to it. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Is that what you are calling it now then ?





geckodelta said:


> you would come shaking with something :whistling2:


You two are as bad as each other. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> That's my story and I'm sticking to it. :lol2:


 Probably not the only thing that would be sticking to you after :whistling2:

:blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Right lets settle this, 

it seems that you lot can't decide and make up your mind, so I'll take Kerry off your hands for you 

That was you can all play nicely together again :lol:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Right lets settle this,
> 
> it seems that you lot can't decide and make up your mind, so I'll take Kerry off your hands for you
> 
> That was you can all play nicely together again :lol:


But you are in scotland....so...Neh :devil:

I'll take Kerry off your hands, and everyone will be happy then :whistling2:


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

Oh gosh i think i'll just leave quietly and let youse lot get on with it. Just wanted to know that you invert ppl are safe from da thugs.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Right lets settle this,
> 
> it seems that you lot can't decide and make up your mind, so I'll take Kerry off your hands for you
> 
> That was you can all play nicely together again :lol:


At least it's not verging on illegal? 

I'm going to get such a bad name... :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> At least it's not verging on illegal?
> 
> I'm going to get such a bad name... :blush:


no I'm 23 so it's safe


----------



## geckodelta

you just know tyler will not be able to look you in the eyes at kempton kerry.... :lol2:
I will though


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> you just know tyler will not be able to look you in the eyes at kempton kerry.... :lol2:
> I will though


Yeah right dude you will have your eyes firmly on something else :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> no I'm 23 so it's safe


So how are you? Let's get this back to an adult conversation! 

Any new exciting things going on with your website?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yeah right dude you will have your eyes firmly on something else :Na_Na_Na_Na:


this is so untrue :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> So how are you? Let's get this back to an adult conversation!
> 
> Any new exciting things going on with your website?


he is 11 really :whistling2:



geckodelta said:


> this is so untrue :whistling2:


We all know it isn't :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> So how are you? Let's get this back to an adult conversation!
> 
> Any new exciting things going on with your website?


Haha, I'm good thanks 

nothing much new with the site 

Just waiting for Thursday when the latest import will be here 

Hows you?


----------



## geckodelta

so kerry... do you get your five a day? :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Haha, I'm good thanks
> 
> nothing much new with the site
> 
> Just waiting for Thursday when the latest import will be here
> 
> Hows you?


Ah right, you were busy with it a while back, I'm guessing all that's sorted? 

Ah very nice! Are you getting much business seeing as there's a show coming up? 

Yeah not too bad, bit bored, mums watching the news *yawn*, it's all about the riots, I really don't care...


----------



## Colosseum

Rioting in Manchester now it's getting outta hand and the Babylon can't deal with it!


----------



## Biggys

Right actual question now :lol2:


My C. salei, is getting bits of substrate, rolling them into balls and webbing them up, then dropping them ? 


Any Ideas ?


----------



## JustJack

Great timing! My mum now is getting freaked about this T in the house, and im going away tommorow morning!

She doesnt want it in the house, and I cant do anything at 11 at night!


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> so kerry... do you get your five a day? :whistling2:


I do eat a fair amount of fruit and veg, yes. :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Great timing! My mum now is getting freaked about this T in the house, and im going away tommorow morning!
> 
> She doesnt want it in the house, and I cant do anything at 11 at night!


Just tell her you'll get rid of it as quick as possible, any one near you that can take it off your hands for a bit?


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Great timing! My mum now is getting freaked about this T in the house, and im going away tommorow morning!
> 
> She doesnt want it in the house, and I cant do anything at 11 at night!


Any mates that live near by that you can take it to in the morning ?


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, you were busy with it a while back, I'm guessing all that's sorted?
> 
> Ah very nice! Are you getting much business seeing as there's a show coming up?
> 
> Yeah not too bad, bit bored, mums watching the news *yawn*, it's all about the riots, I really don't care...


Yup  website all sorted now and running smoothly :2thumb:

Business seems to be stupidly busy :lol: the PO will love me on Monday when I take lots of little parcels up to get them posted :lol2:



Biggys said:


> Right actual question now :lol2:
> 
> 
> My C. salei, is getting bits of substrate, rolling them into balls and webbing them up, then dropping them ?
> 
> 
> Any Ideas ?


no :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Any mates that live near by that you can take it to in the morning ?


Great minds think alike!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Just tell her you'll get rid of it as quick as possible, any one near you that can take it off your hands for a bit?


How can i get rid of it quick?! Going away for 12 days, and going in the morning!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I do eat a fair amount of fruit and veg, yes. :whistling2:


and on that note im going to go eat an apple.... :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Any mates that live near by that you can take it to in the morning ?


Nope :/ Mum might take it to are freind at the local rep shop until i can take it to harry!


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> no :lol:


:lol2:


I'm just going to name it Forrest Gump and let it carry on :2thumb:



vivalabam said:


> Great minds think alike!


Indeed :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Yup  website all sorted now and running smoothly :2thumb:
> 
> Business seems to be stupidly busy :lol: the PO will love me on Monday when I take lots of little parcels up to get them posted :lol2:


Ah right that's good, I lawl, bet they know you by name now surely? :lol2:

Do you do live food at all, or is it just interts? I realise I could go and look, but my computer takes about an hour to load another page.


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Nope :/ Mum might take it to are freind at the local rep shop until i can take it to harry!


 Sounds the best bet mate


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> How can i get rid of it quick?! Going away for 12 days, and going in the morning!


Pet shop? Post an add on the forum? How were you planning on looking after it if you're going away for 12 days? 



geckodelta said:


> and on that note im going to go eat an apple.... :whistling2:


Enjoy, I had one earlier. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Pet shop? Post an add on the forum? How were you planning on looking after it if you're going away for 12 days?
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy, I had one earlier. :whistling2:


actually I had quite a few apples earlier :lol2: I may leave it for a bit :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Pet shop? Post an add on the forum? How were you planning on looking after it if you're going away for 12 days?
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy, I had one earlier. :whistling2:


It had a big feed earlier, and would be ok for that time..


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Ah right that's good, I lawl, bet they know you by name now surely? :lol2:
> 
> Do you do live food at all, or is it just interts? I realise I could go and look, but my computer takes about an hour to load another page.


It's only a small local village anyway, so everyone knows everyone by name 

inerts? :bash:

There's a small selection of livefood, but mainly things you don't see much in shops over here. "Normal" things like crix, locusts, roaches etc seem to work out more then the current UK suppliers so we don't usually offer them.

If your after anything, feel free to PM me


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> actually I had quite a few apples earlier :lol2: I may leave it for a bit :whistling2:


:lol2: How many apples do you have in a day?

I had an apple, a peach and a banana. :no1:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: How many apples do you have in a day?
> 
> I had an apple, a peach and a banana. :no1:


And if you put them three together you can get something amusing :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: How many apples do you have in a day?
> 
> I had an apple, a peach and a banana. :no1:


ahh now i dont know what were talking about :lol2: i usualy have one apple a day... but I was in a very fruity mood earlier so ive had a few today :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> And if you put them three together you can get something amusing :lol2:


Oh no, not back to this! 

*waits for infraction*


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> ahh now i dont know what were talking about :lol2: i usualy have one apple a day... but I was in a very fruity mood earlier so ive had a few today :whistling2:


I'm strating to think Apple is a code word for something :gasp::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I'm strating to think Apple is a code word for something :gasp::lol2:


I thought it was! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> ahh now i dont know what were talking about :lol2: i usualy have one apple a day... but I was in a very fruity mood earlier so ive had a few today :whistling2:


I said I'm behaving now, I was innocently talking about fruit. :whistling2:I only eat fruit, and I had a wrap, no bread, with lettuice tomato and cucumber. Is it possible to have to many greens? :blush:

Oh but I did have some caramel snack a jacks, Biggys introduced me.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Oh no, not back to this!
> 
> *waits for infraction*


What :O


Oo
(

Two eyes, and turn the banana on its side, and it's a smile 


Damn you are dirty minded Kerry :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I thought it was! :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:



vivalabam said:


> *Oh but I did have some caramel snack a jacks, Biggys introduced me. *


I did


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I said I'm behaving now, I was innocently talking about fruit. :whistling2:I only eat fruit, and I had a wrap, no bread, with lettuice tomato and cucumber. Is it possible to have to many greens? :blush:
> 
> Oh but I did have some caramel snack a jacks, Biggys introduced me.


so when you went for an apple.. you actually ate an apple? well now im deffinetly not gonna have another apple :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

snowgoose said:


> no I'm 23 so it's safe



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO............. i thought you were the oldest one. that's it i am going off to sulk............ after i have finished catching up.


----------



## snowgoose

Well how old did you think I was? :lol2:

Sadly only 23 :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> What :O
> 
> 
> Oo
> (
> 
> Two eyes, and turn the banana on its side, and it's a smile
> 
> 
> Damn you are dirty minded Kerry :gasp:


That's a funny looking smilet face! 



geckodelta said:


> so when you went for an apple.. you actually ate an apple? well now im deffinetly not gonna have another apple :lol2:


I honestly have no idea where you're going with that, I don't even think my mind is that bad. :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO............. i thought you were the oldest one. that's it i am going off to sulk............ after i have finished catching up.


I apologise in advance... I was drugged. :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Well how old did you think I was? :lol2:
> 
> Sadly only 23 :lol:


Old fart. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Old fart. :whistling2:


yes I am :lol:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> That's a funny looking smilet face!
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly have no idea where you're going with that, I don't even think my mind is that bad. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I apologise in advance... I was drugged. :whistling2:


oh it doesnt matter :Na_Na_Na_Na:
you and I must have been talking about opposite things this whole time :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> That's a funny looking smiley face!


Well I'm sorry not all smiles can be a perfect as yours :flrt:

Smooooooooooooooth


----------



## Colosseum

Shit am I like Grandad here I am 27


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> Old fart. :whistling2:



oi! i am 29. :gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

god i feel so blooming old now. sulk.

but thank you for the very amusing convo. did make me :lol2: i apologise for all the likes. they were good ones though. :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Shit am I like Grandad here I am 27





Dee_Williams said:


> oi! i am 29. :gasp:


Uncle Colosseum, and Auntie Dee :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> oh it doesnt matter :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> you and I must have been talking about opposite things this whole time :lol2:


We really were, I was talking about an actual apple, you know green things, that come off trees? :lol2:



Biggys said:


> Well I'm sorry not all smiles can be a perfect as yours :flrt:
> 
> Smooooooooooooooth


Haha such a sweet talker. :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> yes I am :lol:





Dee_Williams said:


> oi! i am 29. :gasp:





Colosseum said:


> Shit am I like Grandad here I am 27


Forget the height lader, we should start an old persons lader. :whistling2:

*ducks*


----------



## Dee_Williams

:censor: off i am already auntie dee and have been from the age of 8. :lol2:

o and for the record kerry, women are MEANT to have jiggly bits, it's what makes us interesting to men. :lol2::whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> god i feel so blooming old now. sulk.
> 
> but thank you for the very amusing convo. did make me :lol2: i apologise for all the likes. they were good ones though. :2thumb:


and there was me thinking you were stalking me


----------



## Colosseum

Shit its sounding all very Eastenders here


----------



## Dee_Williams

snowgoose said:


> and there was me thinking you were stalking me


well i could do if you would like. i am not THAT far away from you. ish. cough.


----------



## Colosseum

Dee_Williams said:


> :censor: off i am already auntie dee and have been from the age of 8. :lol2:
> 
> o and for the record kerry, women are MEANT to have jiggly bits, it's what makes us interesting to men. :lol2::whistling2:



OMG don't take this personally but I thought you was a fella


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> well i could do if you would like. i am not THAT far away from you. ish. cough.


yes, go for it :lol2:

Ooooh, I haven't had a decent stalker in ages :lol:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha such a sweet talker. :lol2:


Well someone like you deserves it 8)







Dee_Williams said:


> :censor: off i am already auntie dee and have been from the age of 8. :lol2:


Oops Sorry :blush:



Dee_Williams said:


> o and for the record kerry, women are MEANT to have jiggly bits, it's what makes us interesting to men. :lol2::whistling2:


Exactly :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

and my night is complete. :cussing::rant2::banghead:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> god i feel so blooming old now. sulk.
> 
> but thank you for the very amusing convo. did make me :lol2: i apologise for all the likes. they were good ones though. :2thumb:


:lol2: Well I'm glad it entertained, I feel a little embarassed personally! I should know better. :blush:



Dee_Williams said:


> :censor: off i am already auntie dee and have been from the age of 8. :lol2:
> 
> o and for the record kerry, women are MEANT to have jiggly bits, it's what makes us interesting to men. :lol2::whistling2:


I don't like my jiggly bits. :blush: I jiggle in the wrong places, I'd like a nice firm stomach. :flrt:



Colosseum said:


> Shit its sounding all very Eastenders here


:lol2: I love Eastenders though.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> We really were, I was talking about an actual apple, you know green things, that come off trees? :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha such a sweet talker. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget the height lader, we should start an old persons lader. :whistling2:
> 
> *ducks*


i was talking about errr well you know :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> i was talking about errr well you know :lol2:


See, it is all you! You are the bad influence. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> See, it is all you! You are the bad influence. :lol2:


you started it with the sex education show and going off to your room! what the hell where you actually talking about? xD


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> and my night is complete. :cussing::rant2::banghead:


Wassup Dee 



geckodelta said:


> you started it with the sex education show and going off to your room! what the hell where you actually talking about? xD


A tube of the red variety and some alone time, most likely :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Wassup Dee
> 
> 
> 
> A tube of the red variety and some alone time, most likely :whistling2:


Ole called her a man


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Wassup Dee
> 
> 
> 
> A tube of the red variety and some alone time, most likely :whistling2:


the red variety? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> you started it with the sex education show and going off to your room! what the hell where you actually talking about? xD


Yeah, sex education show, did you see it? It's made for kids and was about pregnancy. :lol2:

Going to sleep... My mum might think I'm weird if I went off for naps? 

Why what were you thinking? :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Ole called her a man






geckodelta said:


> the red variety? :lol2:


 
Tube....red....work it out :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, sex education show, did you see it? It's made for kids and was about pregnancy. :lol2:
> 
> Going to sleep... My mum might think I'm weird if I went off for naps?
> 
> Why what were you thinking? :gasp:


wow! my mind is way to dirty :lol2: i was not thinking naps :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

what the hell is the red variety?

i too would love a flat firm stomach. (i have long since given up any idea of this however and now just look at tasty men instead. :lol2 
mind you i did like being thin, but it involved less ice cream. not ot be tolerated.


----------



## snowgoose

I sometimes wonder if you are old enough to be here half the time :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Tube....red....work it out :lol2:


I dont get it :lol2: just say it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Ole called her a man


 









This is fitting now I found the post :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> wow! my mind is way to dirty :lol2: i was not thinking naps :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LMAO! Callum I think you need some more Biology studying, your mind really is in the gutter. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

as in erm anne summers kinda thing? beat someone ot death on snatch?

edit: in snatch i meant! the film!!!


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I sometimes wonder if you are old enough to be here half the time :lol2:


Who ? :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> I dont get it :lol2: just say it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Dude you are slow.....redtube...you probably have it in your favorites :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> what the hell is the red variety?
> 
> i too would love a flat firm stomach. (i have long since given up any idea of this however and now just look at tasty men instead. :lol2
> mind you i did like being thin, but it involved less ice cream. not ot be tolerated.


I'm getting there, I'm better than what I was, I don't think it will ever be completely flat though.  I'm starting to think no matter how much vegetaion I eat it's never going! 

I'm starting to think it's not worth it, all these people eating nice food, I'm munching on food that tastes like cardboard, I've not had a potatoe in weeks, all I was is a chocolate cake, a whole one will do. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LMAO! Callum I think you need some more Biology studying, your mind really is in the gutter. :lol2:


in my mind you was obviously talking about that :lol2:
and I have no one to study with at the moment


----------



## Colosseum

I am so sorry Dee will you be able to break bread with me again or have I blown it totally?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Who ? :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you are slow.....redtube...you probably have it in your favorites :lol2:


ohhh yes its in my bookmarks :lol2: i was thinking of an actual tube :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Who ? :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you are slow.....redtube...you probably have it in your favorites :lol2:


Callam lol

I meant to quote his message, but failed


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> ohhh yes its in my bookmarks :lol2: i was thinking of an actual tube :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
You big fail you :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> in my mind you was obviously talking about that :lol2:
> and I have no one to study with at the moment


Aww.  I'm sure Tyler, I mean someone will come along soon!


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Callam lol
> 
> I meant to quote his message, but failed


Oh :lol2:

It's ok Jake, we are all used to your fails on here :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Guys are shuch pervs *shakes head*


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Aww.  I'm sure Tyler, I mean someone will come along soon!


Hey...No...that is never happening..:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Aww.  I'm sure Tyler, I mean someone will come along soon!


theres always kempton.... :whistling2:
and your sexually frustrated....
I need a revision partner.....


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Guys are shuch pervs *shakes head*


Women are such teases *shakes head*


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Guys are shuch pervs *shakes head*


im not a perv!


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> theres always kempton.... :whistling2:
> and your sexually frustrated....
> I need a revision partner.....


This ended a while ago, don't start it up again! Where's my whip gone! 



Biggys said:


> Women are such teases *shakes head*


Touche


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> im not a perv!


LMAO! Yeah you're totally innocent, throughout the whole night. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Guys are shuch pervs *shakes head*


Actually not all of us a pervs ( well OK we might be, but we aren't so blatantly obvious :lol: )


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> This ended a while ago, don't start it up again! Where's my whip gone!
> 
> 
> 
> Touche


Oh.... ok


----------



## Dee_Williams

don't be daft Colosseum .

i will make sure i wear a corset, a good bra and a low cut top if i ever meet you lot. :lol2:

i have a tendency to look mannish too otherwise. 

boobs are marvellous things. 

they help you get money off things too. i will be using that to full advantage tomorrow. the auctioneer likes looking down my top. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LMAO! Yeah you're totally innocent, throughout the whole night. :lol2:


I know :2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum

snowgoose said:


> Actually not all of us a pervs ( well OK we might be, but we aren't so blatantly obvious :lol: )



Yeah I think it's only the virgins that are blatantly obvious


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Touche


See so I am blaming it on you for being such a hot tease :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Colosseum said:


> Yeah I think it's only the virgins that are blatantly obvious


Virgin and proud! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

right i have a stupidly long day tomorrow and it is meant to :censor: with rain so will be fun driving 2hours in it. 

so i am offski to bed. night guys and girl. :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> right i have a stupidly long day tomorrow and it is meant to :censor: with rain so will be fun driving 2hours in it.
> 
> so i am offski to bed. night guys and girl. :2thumb:


night dee


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> right i have a stupidly long day tomorrow and it is meant to :censor: with rain so will be fun driving 2hours in it.
> 
> so i am offski to bed. night guys and girl. :2thumb:


 
Night Night Dee :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Actually not all of us a pervs ( well OK we might be, but we aren't so blatantly obvious :lol: )


LOL! Guys are just pervy, it's a fact of life. :lol2:




Dee_Williams said:


> don't be daft Colosseum .
> 
> i will make sure i wear a corset, a good bra and a low cut top if i ever meet you lot. :lol2:
> 
> i have a tendency to look mannish too otherwise.
> 
> boobs are marvellous things.
> 
> they help you get money off things too. i will be using that to full advantage tomorrow. the auctioneer likes looking down my top. :lol2:


You're telling me! I love mine though, I'm glad they stayed, even though my weight is going. :lol2: Haha I love being a woman at times. I doubt you do look manish though! 



Biggys said:


> See so I am blaming it on you for being such a hot tease :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing! :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> right i have a stupidly long day tomorrow and it is meant to :censor: with rain so will be fun driving 2hours in it.
> 
> so i am offski to bed. night guys and girl. :2thumb:


Night night! now it's just me and the boys again! *hides*


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> right i have a stupidly long day tomorrow and it is meant to :censor: with rain so will be fun driving 2hours in it.
> 
> so i am offski to bed. night guys and girl. :2thumb:


G'night love 

Your other 'pedes will arrive tomorrow


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Guys are just pervy, it's a fact of life. :lol2:


True :lol2:









vivalabam said:


> Haha I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing! :blush:


 
I'll leave that for you to decide


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Night night! now it's just me and the boys again! *hides*


its fine, im being well behaved now :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> its fine, im being well behaved now :2thumb:


Are you sure? Or are you going to start talking about some random fruit and veg again. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Are you sure? Or are you going to start talking about some random fruit and veg again. :lol2:


im sure :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Right I'm off to bed Guys and Gals


Night Night : victory:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> im sure :whistling2:


Well ok then. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Right I'm off to bed Guys and Gals
> 
> 
> Night Night : victory:


night


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Right I'm off to bed Guys and Gals
> 
> 
> Night Night : victory:


Early for you?  Night night. :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well ok then. :lol2:


but you made it sound like you meant flicking the bean :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> night


Night fella 



vivalabam said:


> Early for you?  Night night. :flrt:


I know, my my is chewing my ear off though :lol2:

Night :flrt:



geckodelta said:


> but you made it sound like you meant flicking the bean :lol2:


Such an awesome term :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> but you made it sound like you meant flicking the bean :lol2:


LMAO! That was so random... It was meant to sound like that, I didn't actually mean it though, come on I'm not that bad!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LMAO! That was so random... It was meant to sound like that, I didn't actually mean it though, come on I'm not that bad!


see your the one that leads us on not the other way around! you ruined my bed time err apple now :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Yeah redbull before bed wasn't a good Idea....I may be back :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

right, I'm no mod but,

Can we keep this area a bit cleaner please. No-one wants to get infracted or anything, and we don't want to scare any newbies off.


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> see your the one that leads us on not the other way around! you ruined my bed time err apple now :lol2:


:lol2: I'm only joking, don't take what I say seriously. I never meant to lead you on, sorry! 

:lol2: Wait, what did you mean by that. :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> right, I'm no mod but,
> 
> Can we keep this area a bit cleaner please. No-one wants to get infracted or anything, and we don't want to scare any newbies off.


Exactly, I can't afford to get infracted atm. so keep it clean or use the PM function :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yeah redbull before bed wasn't a good Idea....I may be back :lol2:


yay! red bull is epic.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> yay! red bull is epic.


I'm not supposed to be drinking it :blush:

I got dared to drink 10 cans of relentless in 10 mins, I was not a well boy :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I'm only joking, don't take what I say seriously. I never meant to lead you on, sorry!
> 
> :lol2: Wait, what did you mean by that. :gasp:


jake has a point... keep it clean kerry :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I'm not supposed to be drinking it :blush:
> 
> I got dared to drink 10 cans of relentless in 10 mins, I was not a well boy :lol2:


that was a stupid idea :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> jake has a point... keep it clean kerry :whip:


Tyler also has a Point, get PMing Kerry :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> that was a stupid idea :lol2:


It was, I had heart problems afterwards :lol2:


Fun times :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yeah redbull before bed wasn't a good Idea....I may be back :lol2:


Yey. :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> right, I'm no mod but,
> 
> Can we keep this area a bit cleaner please. No-one wants to get infracted or anything, and we don't want to scare any newbies off.


Totally agree, which is why I tried to keep it clean, it went too far earlier, way too far.


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> It was, I had heart problems afterwards :lol2:
> 
> 
> Fun times :whistling2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2: and I like the PM idea... she promised pics kinda :whistling2: right so what we getting at kempton then guys?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yey. :lol2:








vivalabam said:


> Totally agree, which is why I tried to keep it clean, it went too far earlier, way too far.


Sorry Kerry :blush:



geckodelta said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: and I like the PM idea... she promised pics kinda :whistling2: right so what we getting at kempton then guys?


:lol2::lol2:

A corn snake and some other bits


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Sorry Kerry :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> A corn snake and some other bits


nice  and yeah sorry kerry :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> nice  and yeah* sorry kerry :lol2:*


 
Good man :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

I take full responsibility for the way the conversation went tonight and expect a punishment... t'was not kerry or tylers doing 

I totally saved your asses


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: and I like the PM idea... she promised pics kinda :whistling2: right so what we getting at kempton then guys?


I don't know ywt, I don't plan on getting a lot, probably will though



Biggys said:


> Sorry Kerry :blush:





geckodelta said:


> nice  and yeah sorry kerry :lol2:


Haha don't be sorry, my fault as much as yours, it was a bit of fun that somehow ended up going to far! 



geckodelta said:


> I take full responsibility for the way the conversation went tonight and expect a punishment... t'was not kerry or tylers doing :lol2:
> 
> I totally saved your asses


Haha I bet we'll all end up with infractions, I've been so good recently and everything.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> IHaha don't be sorry, my fault as much as yours, it was a bit of fun that somehow ended up going to far!


:blush:



vivalabam said:


> Haha I bet we'll all end up with infractions, I've been so good recently and everything.



Well If this is the case 

[email protected]

Just incase anyone needs to get hold of me :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I don't know ywt, I don't plan on getting a lot, probably will though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha don't be sorry, my fault as much as yours, it was a bit of fun that somehow ended up going to far!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I bet we'll all end up with infractions, I've been so good recently and everything.


hopefully you wont... you guys were being perfect before i came in and started it.. its my fault and therefor if were gonna get punished i should be the one taking the infractions and bans : victory:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well If this is the case
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Just incase anyone needs to get hold of me :lol2:





geckodelta said:


> hopefully you wont... you guys were being perfect before i came in and started it.. its my fault and therefor if were gonna get punished i should be the one taking the infractions and bans : victory:


Got both of your facebooks anyway, just in case the worst happens. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Got both of your facebooks anyway, just in case the worst happens. :blush:


Yup :no1:


I think FB has a new multi chat thing....that could get just as messy :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yup :no1:
> 
> 
> I think FB has a new multi chat thing....that could get just as messy :lol2:


dont start it again tyler :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yup :no1:
> 
> 
> I think FB has a new multi chat thing....that could get just as messy :lol2:


On that note I'm going! I'm off to watch TV and die of embarassment. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> dont start it again tyler :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm not starting anything I'm just saying the amount of talking in a multiple person convosation. will be messy and difficult to read :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> On that note I'm going! I'm off to watch TV and die of embarassment. :blush:


Night Night Kerry :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

2pm and still no posts! What's going on? Lol


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> 2pm and still no posts! What's going on? Lol


I was thinking the same!


----------



## snowgoose

I've just found a second off topic thread for this section which was actually started earlier than this one 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/460198-off-topic-banter.html


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I've just found a second off topic thread for this section which was actually started earlier than this one
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/460198-off-topic-banter.html


Oh no! What do do now? More onto the other one or stay here?


----------



## snowgoose

I know, T'is a dilemma,

I mean that was the first off-topic thread in here but this one has loads more posts.


HMMMMMMMMmmmMMMmmMMMmmMMmMmM


----------



## GRB

vivalabam said:


> Oh no! What do do now? More onto the other one or stay here?


Stay in this one.

[edit] It's an easy decision now :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I know, T'is a dilemma,
> 
> I mean that was the first off-topic thread in here but this one has loads more posts.
> 
> 
> HMMMMMMMMmmmMMMmmMMMmmMMmMmM


Just stick to this one? Saves bringing another thread back, the mods will lock one of them then, or both! :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

GRB said:


> Stay in this one.
> 
> [edit] It's an easy decision now :lol:


 :lol2: I like easy decisions!


----------



## snowgoose

GRB said:


> Stay in this one.
> 
> [edit] It's an easy decision now :lol:


Spoil sport Grant


----------



## vivalabam

Time to get another round of wasps for my fat ladies. :flrt:

Orchid will hopefully drop another ooth, Congo is ready for breeding today, but I'm scared. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

you feed them wasps?

Is that not a bit dangerous for them, what with wasps stinging and all?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> you feed them wasps?
> 
> Is that not a bit dangerous for them, what with wasps stinging and all?


I'd never do it for a little species, but you should see the way they man handle them, I was nervous to start off with, but as soon as the wasp is in those claws there is no escape, plus the wasp is pretty much dead as soon as it's in their arms, there's so much power it just crushes the wasp.

I once (the OH wanted to) fed a massive bumble bee to my orchid, it stung her in the mouth, she froze for a bit, spat it out and carried on eating, that was a month or so ago.  

Also they have so much protective armor around that area there isn't much chance the wasp could sting, they can get in the joints, but it's very unlikely, the mantis just shuffles them around in their arms if the wasp is causing them jip.  

If the wasp stung the soft fleshy bit of the abdomen it wouldn't end well, but they are normally in the mantids claws before the wasps realised what's happening. 

Plus in the wilds of Congo I'm sure the wasps and bees they are are 10 times worse than what's in England! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Afternoon all


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Afternoon all


Hey Tyler. :welcome:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hey Tyler. :welcome:


 Heya Kerry :flrt:


How are you ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Heya Kerry :flrt:
> 
> 
> How are you ?


Yeah not too bad, having a rest, went to the gym earlier and been doing sit ups all morning, I'm actually in pain now. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

think I will stick with flies :lol:

Hi Ty


----------



## Dayle

Afternoon peeps, all your talk above of orchid mantids is making me want to start my collection again


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah not too bad, having a rest, went to the gym earlier and been doing sit ups all morning, I'm actually in pain now. :lol2:


You are mad, there is nothing wrong with you :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> think I will stick with flies :lol:
> 
> Hi Ty


 
Hey Jake :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> think I will stick with flies :lol:
> 
> Hi Ty


:lol2: If you saw the size of mine you may think differently! they were eating sub adult locusts when I had them.  I need something with a bit more buzz and a bit bigger for them to pay attention. 



Dayle said:


> Afternoon peeps, all your talk above of orchid mantids is making me want to start my collection again


Well I might have some nymphs in 6 weeks! :lol2:


----------



## Dayle

ill bare that in mind bam - mostly i miss my big female peacock mantids they were cool


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Well I might have some nymphs in 6 weeks! :lol2:


Know you love me?... :flrt:

Welll.....:whistling2:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> You are mad, there is nothing wrong with you :lol2:


If only that was true. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

hi guys
anybody in kent fancy giving me and my mum a lift to kempton this sunday?

we've been let down, today, by the person we were getting a lift from


----------



## vivalabam

Dayle said:


> ill bare that in mind bam - mostly i miss my big female peacock mantids they were cool


Yeah, my big female was mental, she actually drew blood, I've never seen anything so angry! 



Biggys said:


> Know you love me?... :flrt:
> 
> Welll.....:whistling2:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'll give you some congos if we breed them? Not sure what we're doing with the orchids yet, probably keeping most of them.  

Anywho here's Tinie Terror with a wasp...



















She isn't so tiny any more!


----------



## Dayle

spinnin_tom said:


> hi guys
> anybody in kent fancy giving me and my mum a lift to kempton this sunday?
> 
> we've been let down, today, by the person we were getting a lift from


 
Thats pants man, im going with work so im ok, dont think we drive through your way though (we are in Croydon)


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> If only that was true. :lol2:


It is true 



spinnin_tom said:


> hi guys
> anybody in kent fancy giving me and my mum a lift to kempton this sunday?
> 
> we've been let down, today, by the person we were getting a lift from


 
Yeah try my old mate, shanksy pony :whistling2:

THAT MEANS WALK _-_


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'll give you some congos if we breed them? Not sure what we're doing with the orchids yet, probably keeping most of them.
> 
> Anywho here's Tinie Terror with a wasp...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> She isn't so tiny any more!


I wasn't asking for you to give me them :lol2:

I was asking if I could buy some off you :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Yeah try my old mate, shanksy pony :whistling2:
> 
> THAT MEANS WALK _-_


i aint doin' no walkin' i aint


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i aint doin' no walkin' i aint


I read that in bubba off forrest gumps voice :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I wasn't asking for you to give me them :lol2:
> 
> I was asking if I could buy some off you :flrt:


:lol2: Well I don't know how many we're going to get, we have 2 females. We might end up throwing them at people. :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Well I don't know how many we're going to get, we have 2 females. We might end up throwing them at people. :blush:


what's this?


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> what's this?


Congo greens, we have to breed them first though, plus the males are quite old, they are 7 weeks now and I'm going to wait a bit before trying to breed. 

Although I saw Gammy calling earlier, might be getting to the right time. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Well I don't know how many we're going to get, we have 2 females. We might end up throwing them at people. :blush:


Mantid drive by :gasp:



spinnin_tom said:


> what's this?


A secret:whip:

:whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Mantid drive by :gasp:


:lol2: They don't go for a lot of money anyway, I think we brought 5 and £1.50 each, and got 7. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: They don't go for a lot of money anyway, I think we brought 5 and £1.50 each, and got 7. :lol2:


:gasp:

That is pretty good


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :gasp:
> 
> That is pretty good


Yeah, hardly little things as well, 1 tried to moult in transit so died, 6 got to adulthood, then one female randomly died, no idea why she moulted perfect.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, hardly little things as well, 1 tried to moult in transit so died, 6 got to adulthood, then one female randomly died, no idea why she moulted perfect.


Awwww 


that happened with my Giant asian moulted fine then died 3 days later


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awwww
> 
> 
> that happened with my Giant asian moulted fine then died 3 days later


Weird why that happens, ah well we got 2 adult females that are eating like crazy. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Weird why that happens, ah well we got 2 adult females that are eating like crazy. :lol2:


Nice 


I got offered some Idolomantids the otherday but didn't have any money


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> I got offered some Idolomantids the otherday but didn't have any money


Aww.  I'm waiting for Kempton to get some more, I want a double sheid mantis. :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Aww.  I'm waiting for Kempton to get some more, I want a double sheid mantis. :flrt:


i want a pueblan milksnake, L. para, G. rosea, B. keyserlingi, C. keyserlingi and numerous slings 
i should have £130 is if i manage to get there


----------



## Biggys

What you think of the new siggy ? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Aww.  I'm waiting for Kempton to get some more, I want a double sheid mantis. :flrt:


 
Ooo they are awesome


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> i want a pueblan milksnake, L. para, G. rosea, B. keyserlingi, C. keyserlingi and numerous slings
> i should have £130 is if i manage to get there


wow, lot of money! I'll probably only be taking £50, then the OH will be taking about the same.



Biggys said:


> What you think of the new siggy ? :lol2:


I prefered the old one. :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Ooo they are awesome


Yeah they look so kool! The OH is happy, we got the mantis collection down, but now I'm going to slowly start adding to it again. :blush:

I went to give our male Congo a fly, he threat at me! The cheek!


----------



## spinnin_tom

there are adds in your signatures O:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I prefered the old one. :blush:



Same but everyone moaned 



vivalabam said:


> Yeah they look so kool! The OH is happy, we got the mantis collection down, but now I'm going to slowly start adding to it again. :blush:
> 
> I went to give our male Congo a fly, he threat at me! The cheek!


INdeed, tell him off :Na_Na_Na_Na:



spinnin_tom said:


> there are adds in your signatures O:


 
What :O


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> What :O


yeah hover over kerry's vivalabam pic


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah hover over kerry's vivalabam pic


I don't see them, and neither does Ash :hmm:


Can you see them Kerry ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I don't see them, and neither does Ash :hmm:
> 
> 
> Can you see them Kerry ?


omg i hovered over your gif and an ad rises up :L


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> omg i hovered over your gif and an ad rises up :L


Please dont say the Add is for Erectile dysfuntion or something :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Same but everyone moaned
> 
> 
> 
> INdeed, tell him off :Na_Na_Na_Na:












Look at that little monster! 



Biggys said:


> I don't see them, and neither does Ash :hmm:
> 
> 
> Can you see them Kerry ?


I don't see it either. :blush:

Oh god adult locusts are huge! I've never seen them before, my froggles will be happy! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Please dont say the Add is for Erectile dysfuntion or something :lol2:


well it is some type of pills

also blockbuster


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> image
> 
> Look at that little monster!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it either. :blush:
> 
> Oh god adult locusts are huge! I've never seen them before, my froggles will be happy! :lol2:


Yeah, don't mess with him, he is huge :lol2:

and adult locust are awesome, I used to fly them in my room :blush:



spinnin_tom said:


> well it is some type of pills


 
I will have 100s of PMs from people asking if I can get them Pills :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom




----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yeah, don't mess with him, he is huge :lol2:
> 
> and adult locust are awesome, I used to fly them in my room :blush:


:lol2: Bless him, I love how angry they are.

LOL! Nice. :lol2: One seems to have gone pink, I'm guessing it;s dying? It has another 2 locusts on top of it, I'm guessing they are going to eat it or something? 

I put in some carrot, they are all so hungry. :lol2: I got some morio worms as well, bet my froggles will love them too, he's so fat he eats anything. He actually tried to eat me the other day, I was taking out his water bowl and he lunged at me.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> image


And how did you work that out to be My sig ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Right if it screwing stuff up for other people I shall find another one


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> And how did you work that out to be My sig ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Right if it screwing stuff up for other people I shall find another one


no, it wa an example
hold on then


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Bless him, I love how angry they are.
> 
> LOL! Nice. :lol2: One seems to have gone pink, I'm guessing it;s dying? It has another 2 locusts on top of it, I'm guessing they are going to eat it or something?
> 
> I put in some carrot, they are all so hungry. :lol2: I got some morio worms as well, bet my froggles will love them too, he's so fat he eats anything. He actually tried to eat me the other day, I was taking out his water bowl and he lunged at me.


Males and females are different coulors 

did he get you ? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom




----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Males and females are different coulors
> 
> did he get you ? :lol2:


Oh really? Guess they are trying it on then. :lol2:

No, almost! It's shocking how far that fat lump can actually jump. :lol2:

I'm off to walk the dog now, was just waiting for my food.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> image


Valium :lol2:


I bet some people on here need that after talking to me :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Oh really? Guess they are trying it on then. :lol2:
> 
> No, almost! It's shocking how far that fat lump can actually jump. :lol2:
> 
> I'm off to walk the dog now, was just waiting for my food.


Awww bless him :lol2:

And Ok, Have fun :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

have i just got a crappy ad block?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> have i just got a crappy ad block?
> 
> image


FFS, If it is messing up your Account I will remove it mate


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> FFS, If it is messing up your Account I will remove it mate


no it's everybody!!
well i'm getting it on every picture/gif and sig picture


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww bless him :lol2:
> 
> And Ok, Have fun :flrt:


I won't. :Na_Na_Na_Na:



spinnin_tom said:


> no it's everybody!!
> well i'm getting it on every picture/gif and sig picture


I'm getting it as well now. : victory:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> no it's everybody!!
> well i'm getting it on every picture/gif and sig picture


Found a better one :lol:


vivalabam said:


> I won't. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Bring me with you, would be more fun then 


As in I would help find bugs and stuff :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Found a better one :lol:
> 
> 
> Bring me with you, would be more fun then
> 
> 
> As in I would help find bugs and stuff :whistling2:


:lol2: Better make that bit claer before Callum comes and gets us told off again.:whip:

Only a short walk today, they were tractoring the feilds, I don't know the word, but there was a big tractor. :blush:

Suppose I should shower now, got all the sweating out of the way for today. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Better make that bit claer before Callum comes and gets us told off again.:whip:
> 
> Only a short walk today, they were tractoring the feilds, I don't know the word, but there was a big tractor. :blush:
> 
> Suppose I should shower now, got all the sweating out of the way for today. :whistling2:


ahh, save the sweating for kempton :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> ahh, save the sweating for kempton :whistling2:


On that note, I'm off to get clean!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Better make that bit claer before Callum comes and gets us told off again.:whip:


It's you and that Whip, I'm telling you, keeps us coming back :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:



vivalabam said:


> Only a short walk today, they were tractoring the feilds, I don't know the word, but there was a big tractor. :blush:


Ploughing ? :lol2:





vivalabam said:


> Suppose I should shower now, got all the sweating out of the way for today. :whistling2:


Yes you should :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> ahh, save the sweating for kempton :whistling2:


Duuuuuuude :no1:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Duuuuuuude :no1:


I heard kerry call my name... so I came :whistling2:
see what I did :lol2:
how are you mate?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I heard kerry call my name... so I came :whistling2:
> see what I did :lol2:
> how are you mate?


Yeah I saw what you did :lol2:

I'm great thanks mate, just chilling, as usual :lol:

Hows you fella ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yeah I saw what you did :lol2:
> 
> I'm great thanks mate, just chilling, as usual :lol:
> 
> Hows you fella ?


pretty good  loving the sig :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> pretty good  loving the sig :2thumb:


Good to hear mate, been up to much ?

And thanks 

Also I was in the shop I got my Dune spider off and he sold the last one same day I went in and got mine 

Sorry mate


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Good to hear mate, been up to much ?
> 
> And thanks
> 
> Also I was in the shop I got my Dune spider off and he sold the last one same day I went in and got mine
> 
> Sorry mate


dont worry about it 
as spinnin tom has been stood up maybe he will get on a train to kempton with me :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> dont worry about it
> as spinnin tom has been stood up maybe her will get on a train to kempton with me :whistling2:


Not many quite places on a train though :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Not many quite places on a train though :whistling2:


not like that! god.... your so dirty minded!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> not like that! god.... your so dirty minded!


I'm dirty minded ?

I was on about finding a quite place so you could chat more easily


god, sicko :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

question aimed at jon since he's a train driver

where's the nearest train station to kempton park :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I'm dirty minded ?
> 
> I was on about finding a quite place so you could chat more easily
> 
> 
> god, sicko :gasp:


:gasp: dont turn this on me!!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: dont turn this on me!!


It was your dirty mind, that twisted my words in the first place :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> It was your dirty mind, that twisted my words in the first place :gasp:


never!! :war:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> never!! :war:


Calm down little fella :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Calm down little fella :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


im not little :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> It's you and that Whip, I'm telling you, keeps us coming back :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Ploughing ?
> 
> 
> Yes you should :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah ploughing sounds more like it, tractoring just doesn't quite make sense... :blush:

I'm all clean, and eating a manky peach, why do these never taste right.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> im not little :lol2:


 I read that In a kids voice :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> *Yeah ploughing sounds more like it*, tractoring just doesn't quite make sense... :blush:
> 
> I'm all clean, and eating a manky peach, why do these never taste right.


 
All you had to do was ask 


And they always tast fine to me :lol:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah ploughing sounds more like it, tractoring just doesn't quite make sense... :blush:
> 
> I'm all clean, and eating a manky peach, why do these never taste right.


Its fine... dont say hey or anything


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> All you had to do was ask
> 
> 
> And they always tast fine to me :lol:


:lol2: Mr. Know it all. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I know, I think it's just me. I had one nice one once, ever since then it's like skank around a pip. 

I might have to go up the shop and get a banana.


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Its fine... dont say hey or anything


Well you were busy talking! 

Hello Callum, how are you today? :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Mr. Know it all. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I know, I think it's just me. I had one nice one once, ever since then it's like skank around a pip.
> 
> I might have to go up the shop and get a banana.


You didn't quite get the joke, but no worries :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr you could have some caramel snakajacks :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Mr. Know it all. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I know, I think it's just me. I had one nice one once, ever since then it's like skank around a pip.
> 
> I might have to go up the shop and get a banana.


*your just asking for this convo to go bad... :whistling2:*


vivalabam said:


> Well you were busy talking!
> 
> Hello Callum, how are you today? :flrt:


im good thanks  better now your not ignoring me :Na_Na_Na_Na:
how are you?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You didn't quite get the joke, but no worries :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr you could have some caramel snakajacks :whistling2:


dont worry tyler.. I got the joke :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> dont worry tyler.. I got the joke :lol2:


Good :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

What a :censor: day


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> What a :censor: day


Awww wassup dude


----------



## geckodelta

Colosseum said:


> What a :censor: day


whats up??


----------



## snowgoose

Colosseum said:


> What a :censor: day


I'm feeling much the same dude.


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> You didn't quite get the joke, but no worries :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr you could have some caramel snakajacks :whistling2:


Oops. :blush: I moved my mind from the gutter today, it all seems to be going over my head. :lol2:

I could, but they are fattening, I'm trying to not look fat for tonight. :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> *your just asking for this convo to go bad... :whistling2:*
> 
> 
> im good thanks  better now your not ignoring me :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> how are you?


I'm honestly not, I'm just talking about fruit! 



Colosseum said:


> What a :censor: day


Hope you're ok.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Oops. :blush: I moved my mind from the gutter today, it all seems to be going over my head. :lol2:


This may help

‪Our son would like to PLOW you.wmv‬‏ - YouTube


:whistling2:



vivalabam said:


> I could, but they are fattening, I'm trying to not look fat for tonight. :lol2:


You aren't fat :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Apart from having a splitting headache I have just bought my very tearful Mum home from Hospital my Grandad has colon Cancer and is nearing the end, but he was being nasty to Mum she was trying to perk him up a bit. Had me going!


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Apart from having a splitting headache I have just bought my very tearful Mum home from Hospital my Grandad has colon Cancer and is nearing the end, but he was being nasty to Mum she was trying to perk him up a bit. Had me going!


Awww dude. I'm really sorry to hear that 

Hope you are both ok


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Oops. :blush: I moved my mind from the gutter today, it all seems to be going over my head. :lol2:
> 
> I could, but they are fattening, I'm trying to not look fat for tonight. :lol2


Kerry... you are really not fat, stop trying to loose weight! you dont need to : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

Colosseum said:


> Apart from having a splitting headache I have just bought my very tearful Mum home from Hospital my Grandad has colon Cancer and is nearing the end, but he was being nasty to Mum she was trying to perk him up a bit. Had me going!


Thats terrible  hope your doing ok


----------



## Colosseum

I am ok it's my Mum that is upset, but my head is like a pressure oven and my nose keeps bleeding out.


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> This may help
> 
> ‪Our son would like to PLOW you.wmv‬‏ - YouTube
> 
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't fat :lol2:





geckodelta said:


> Kerry... you are really not fat, stop trying to loose weight! you dont need to : victory:


I wish you'd both stop saying that, I wouldn't be trying to loose weight if I wasn't chunky! :lol2:



Colosseum said:


> Apart from having a splitting headache I have just bought my very tearful Mum home from Hospital my Grandad has colon Cancer and is nearing the end, but he was being nasty to Mum she was trying to perk him up a bit. Had me going!


That sucks, but I suppose he doesn't know what he's saying.  Such a shame when this happens. *hugs*


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> I'm feeling much the same dude.


whats up?


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I wish you'd both stop saying that, I wouldn't be trying to loose weight if I wasn't chunky! :lol2:


You are not chunky! where are you getting this idea from? you look perfect in your pics :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Pah, nothing compared to Ole, just pissed off, stressed, tired :lol2: 

General SH*T


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> Pah, nothing compared to Ole, just pissed off, stressed, tired :lol2:
> 
> General SH*T


fair enough :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> You are not chunky! where are you getting this idea from? you look perfect in your pics :whistling2:


This ^

There is nothing wrong with you :devil:


----------



## selina20

Come on guys keep the plowing to pm. There are youngsters on this forum you know. Or perhaps go to 18+ and plow till your hearts content.


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Come on guys keep the plowing to pm. There are youngsters on this forum you know. Or perhaps go to 18+ and plow till your hearts content.


Sorry Miss :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> You are not chunky! where are you getting this idea from? you look perfect in your pics :whistling2:





Biggys said:


> This ^
> 
> There is nothing wrong with you :devil:


Pfft, men and their beer goggles. :whistling2:

I'm off to get a banana, nothing rude, or intended, an actual banana, a yellow thing you eat...


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Sorry Miss :blush:


It is pretty gross to read both of you gushing over a girl lol


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> It is pretty gross to read both of you gushing over a girl lol


Haha :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

selina20 said:


> Come on guys keep the plowing to pm. There are youngsters on this forum you know. Or perhaps go to 18+ and plow till your hearts content.


I agree but they aren't old enough for 18+ so will have to PM instead


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> I agree but they aren't old enough for 18+ so will have to PM instead


Well they arent old enough to plow then are they :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I agree but they aren't old enough for 18+ so will have to PM instead


Yup :blush:

Right Callum, stop leading me astray, My mind was a temple before you came along:whip:

:whistling2:


----------



## selina20

If your that bored go vote for me in the RFUk hall of fame thing. Im in most opinionated female and biggest know it all lol


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yup :blush:
> 
> Right Callum, stop leading me astray, My mind was a temple before you came along:whip:
> 
> :whistling2:


We were chatting fine earlier, then Callum had to come along with his weird things about fruit! 

I lost my shoes. :blush: I found them, under my bed, how the hell did they get there?!


----------



## geckodelta

selina20 said:


> If your that bored go vote for me in the RFUk hall of fame thing. Im in most opinionated female and biggest know it all lol


will do :lol2:


----------



## selina20

geckodelta said:


> will do :lol2:


Thank you. Now im nominated i want to win it :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> We were chatting fine earlier, then Callum had to come along with his weird things about fruit!
> 
> I lost my shoes. :blush: I found them, under my bed, how the hell did they get there?!


you put them there? :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

selina20 said:


> If your that bored go vote for me in the RFUk hall of fame thing. Im in most opinionated female and biggest know it all lol


I voted for you in that sweet cheeks


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> If your that bored go vote for me in the RFUk hall of fame thing. Im in most opinionated female and biggest know it all lol


LOL!, some how I got nominated for best male arse :gasp::lol2:



vivalabam said:


> We were chatting fine earlier, then Callum had to come along with his weird things about fruit!
> 
> I lost my shoes. :blush: I found them, under my bed, how the hell did they get there?!


Exactly, Me and Kerry, are the normal ones, it's callum and his warped mind :naughty:


----------



## selina20

Colosseum said:


> I voted for you in that sweet cheeks


Thankies and u also nominated me for it :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> LOL!, some how I got nominated for best male arse :gasp::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, Me and Kerry, are the normal ones, it's callum and his warped mind :naughty:


I cant find the hall of fame thing?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I cant find the hall of fame thing?


Go off topic then right at the top mate


----------



## selina20

geckodelta said:


> I cant find the hall of fame thing?


Offtopic and at the top theres a sub forum lol


----------



## Colosseum

selina20 said:


> Thankies and u also nominated me for it :lol2:


I was entered into biggest forum troll I was like blow me


----------



## geckodelta

found it xD and voted :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Colosseum said:


> I was entered into biggest forum troll I was like blow me


Hahahahahaha WTF. I entered a few people lol. Seems some took it too seriously and got offended lmao


----------



## geckodelta

selina20 said:


> Hahahahahaha WTF. I entered a few people lol. Seems some took it too seriously and got offended lmao


I dont think im entered in anything


----------



## selina20

geckodelta said:


> I dont think im entered in anything


Annoy more people lol


----------



## garlicpickle

Sel nominated me as perviest female which is a complete fabrication :whistling2: but i think you should vote for me anyway.

For me just being in this section with you 16 year olds feels pervy enough!


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> Sel nominated me as perviest female which is a complete fabrication :whistling2: but i think you should vote for me anyway.
> 
> *For me just being in this section with you 16 year olds feels pervy enough!*


I know :gasp:

I bet the 18+ is either pretty awesome, or scary :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle

Biggys said:


> I know :gasp:
> 
> I bet the 18+ is either pretty awesome, or scary :lol2:


too scary for me, I sometimes go in and read posts and that's enough excitement for me.


----------



## selina20

garlicpickle said:


> Sel nominated me as perviest female which is a complete fabrication :whistling2: but i think you should vote for me anyway.
> 
> For me just being in this section with you 16 year olds feels pervy enough!


Hehehehehe XD.


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> too scary for me, I sometimes go in and read posts and that's enough excitement for me.


Aww :lol2:

To be fair if a normal thread can go wrong, I dread to think of that a 18+ thread can do :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> you put them there? :lol2:


I don't believe I did. :whistling2:



Biggys said:


> LOL!, some how I got nominated for best male arse :gasp::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, Me and Kerry, are the normal ones, it's callum and his warped mind :naughty:


So very true! 

I walked all that way and there was no bananas! How very rude, I feel as though it was a wasted trip.


----------



## geckodelta

garlicpickle said:


> too scary for me, I sometimes go in and read posts and that's enough excitement for me.


I used to love 18+


----------



## Colosseum

Oh Pickle seduce me


----------



## selina20

Colosseum said:


> I voted for you in that sweet cheeks


You also nominated me for member that needs sectioning lol. Didnt mean to troll u but needed to put you somewhere.

Lisa your the perviest person i know lol. God knows what u and Sylvi chat about :gasp:


----------



## Colosseum

selina20 said:


> You also nominated me for member that needs sectioning lol. Didnt mean to troll u but needed to put you somewhere.
> 
> Lisa your the perviest person i know lol. God knows what u and Sylvi chat about :gasp:


I love you to


----------



## Colosseum

Is Sylvi a pervo as well then?


----------



## garlicpickle

Colosseum said:


> Oh Pickle seduce me


vote for me otherwise I will :lol2:



selina20 said:


> Lisa your the perviest person i know lol. God knows what u and Sylvi chat about :gasp:


Sylvi has a very clean mind, well she pretends to have.


----------



## Colosseum

I love Sylvi is she single?


----------



## vivalabam

I'm off to play around with make up for tonight, try and find something different than just big black eyes. :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle

Colosseum said:


> I love Sylvi is she single?


sadly not Ole


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'm off to play around with make up for tonight, try and find something different than just big black eyes. :lol2:


Take me out with you


----------



## Colosseum

garlicpickle said:


> sadly not Ole



Oh and there was me angling for a discount on my grocery's


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'm off to play around with make up for tonight, try and find something different than just big black eyes. :lol2:


You are starting your make up now ? :gasp:



geckodelta said:


> Take me out with you


Pfft. back to the kiddy pen with you :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You are starting your make up now ? :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft. back to the kiddy pen with you :whistling2:


Shhhhh... kerry still needs to take me shoe shopping


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Shhhhh... kerry still needs to take me shoe shopping


Just get two canoes....they will fit :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Just get two canoes....they will fit :lol2:


No  I want actual shoes


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> No  I want actual shoes


You should get osome Nice Hi-tops dude :no1:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You should get osome Nice Hi-tops dude :no1:


high top converse? thats what I want but I cant get them in my size


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> high top converse? thats what I want but I cant get them in my size


Give us a second whilst I find a link


----------



## Biggys

Here you are fella

Search Tall Big Mens Clothing Shoes Large Clothes


Me and my dad order off them


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Take me out with you


You're not old enough... :whistling2:



Biggys said:


> You are starting your make up now ? :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft. back to the kiddy pen with you :whistling2:


It takes a long thime, although this time it didn't take long, not too sure about it though... I still have about 18 layers to put on though. :blush:



geckodelta said:


> Shhhhh... kerry still needs to take me shoe shopping


I do! You should be planning this lakeside meet? 



Biggys said:


> Just get two canoes....they will fit :lol2:


LMAO!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> It takes a long thime, although this time it didn't take long, not too sure about it though... I still have about 18 layers to put on though. :blush:


:gasp:









vivalabam said:


> LMAO!


8)


----------



## geckodelta

Thanks tyler 



vivalabam said:


> You're not old enough... :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> It takes a long thime, although this time it didn't take long, not too sure about it though... I still have about 18 layers to put on though. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> I do! You should be planning this lakeside meet?
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!


and I can do next monday? or next tuesday :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Thanks tyler


NO worries mate, tis a pain in the bum getting big sized shoes


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> NO worries mate, tis a pain in the bum getting big sized shoes


I know.. damn being hung like a horse :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I know.. damn being hung like an emaciated shrimp :whistling2:


Fixed :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Fixed :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


>


 
Awww he is crying becuase it's true :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Awww he is crying becuase it's true :whistling2:


its really not.... I could prove it at kempton if kerry asked nicely :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> its really not.... I could prove it at kempton if kerry asked nicely :whistling2:


 
Ahh she got that pair of binoculars then :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Ahh she got that pair of binoculars then :whistling2:


yep


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> yep


Damn you and not being phased by that :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

_B.smithi_ moult ahoy


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Damn you and not being phased by that :lol2:


I know :whistling2:


mcluskyisms said:


> _B.smithi_ moult ahoy


ahh nice


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> _B.smithi_ moult ahoy


Nice one dude :no1::no1:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> its really not.... I could prove it at kempton if kerry asked nicely :whistling2:


Why me? Biggys is the one who clearly wants to see. :whistling2:

Make up is nearly done, just about 7 more layers. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Why me? Biggys is the one who clearly wants to see. :whistling2:
> 
> Make up is nearly done, just about 7 more layers. :whistling2:


you ignored our group chat on facebook


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> you ignored our group chat on facebook


I was putting on my make up, I did say. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I was putting on my make up, I did say. :lol2:


but it was a good convo :lol2: ignore the first bits :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> but it was a good convo :lol2: ignore the first bits :whistling2:


:lol2: I did read it, you two are funny. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I did read it, you two are funny. :lol2:


we forgot you could see it :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> we forgot you could see it :blush:


LOL! Oops. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Oops. :whistling2:


so kempton... :whistling2:


----------



## kris74

BBC2 now.. Empire of the Desert Ants.....


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> so kempton... :whistling2:


Yeah we'll say hello, have a chat, that's it. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah we'll say hello, have a chat, that's it. :whistling2:


a chat.... about apples? :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms




----------



## Dr3d

mcluskyisms said:


> image


 
LoL gizzzz a belly rub chris!!!!! is it on its back atm ??


----------



## mcluskyisms

Dr3d said:


> LoL gizzzz an belly rub chris!!!!! is it on its back atm ??


Ayezers.

:2thumb:


----------



## Dr3d

mcluskyisms said:


> Ayezers.
> 
> :2thumb:


 
Cushty pics lol  looks like an adult or subby already ?? you got a boy for her ??


----------



## mcluskyisms

Dr3d said:


> Cushty pics lol  looks like an adult or subby already ?? you got a boy for her ??


Aye mate, shes just over 5" roughly, I have a sub-adult male here for her too.


----------



## vivalabam

Dress is on, make up's done, hairs sorted, drink in hand, now I just need some friends. :blush:

Good luck with your moult Chris!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Dress is on, make up's done, hairs sorted, drink in hand, now I just need some friends. :blush:
> 
> Good luck with your moult Chris!


take me


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> take me


She already said you aren't old enough 


Me on the other hand can get served :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> She already said you aren't old enough
> 
> 
> Me on the other hand can get served :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ive been served! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Ive been served! :lol2:


Coke with ice is a little different :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Right I'ma stop abusing you :lol:

How are you ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Coke with ice is a little different :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Right I'ma stop abusing you :lol:
> 
> How are you ?


I get served at the Yates in Leicester square :Na_Na_Na_Na:
and im good thanks  how are you?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I get served at the Yates in Leicester square :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> and im good thanks  how are you?


 
Naughty , see everyone can see you are trying to corrupt me again 


Good to hear fella, I'm great thanks mate,

On a hype XD


Oh I got black ops off a mate for 15 quid :no1:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Naughty , see everyone can see you are trying to corrupt me again
> 
> 
> Good to hear fella, I'm great thanks mate,
> 
> On a hype XD
> 
> 
> Oh I got black ops off a mate for 15 quid :no1:


nice  and I dont corrupt you :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> nice  and I dont corrupt you :gasp:


You do


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You do


i dont  you do!!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

eveling guys


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> i dont  you do!!!!


You do, and how can I corrupt my own mind...fool :Na_Na_Na_Na:


We need a smiley with a mohawk

so I can go


Crazy fool *smiley with mohawk*

8)


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> eveling guys


eveling :gasp:


I should stop being mean tonight :blush:


----------



## snowgoose




----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> image


Dude.....you will forever have a place in my heart now :flrt:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Dude.....you will forever have a place in my heart now :flrt:
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


oh dear.

I take that Mr T back


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> oh dear.
> 
> I take that Mr T back


:gasp:


Harsh :lol:


----------



## geckodelta

im off now guys : victory:
good night


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> im off now guys : victory:
> good night


Already :gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

snowgoose said:


> G'night love
> 
> Your other 'pedes will arrive tomorrow


they actually didn't.


----------



## snowgoose

oh no,

They will arrive Thursday then  ( tomorrow / later today, depending how you look at it :lol2: )


----------



## Dee_Williams

did everyone (who is left here) have an ok day????????????


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> did everyone (who is left here) have an ok day????????????


Well I think I'm the only one alive :lol2:

Today wasn't too bad thanks, how was yours?


----------



## Dee_Williams

chaotic.

and wet. :gasp:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> chaotic.
> 
> and wet. :gasp:


:O

Hmm wet.

I will stop now :lol2: I moaned at the youngsters for being rude :lol:

Well I am going to bed soon  gotta get up early for the postie  )


----------



## Dee_Williams

me too hon. am just finishing up fb and sorting out emails.

night hon. :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> me too hon. am just finishing up fb and sorting out emails.
> 
> night hon. :flrt:


Night Night love x


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> question aimed at jon since he's a train driver
> 
> where's the nearest train station to kempton park :whistling2:


Kempton park has it's own station, You need to get to Waterloo though!


----------



## Dee_Williams

waterloo is easy!!!! 

i envy you lot for going. :bash::bash:

morning jon!!!


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning!


----------



## snowgoose

good morning people


----------



## angelgirls29

Dee_Williams said:


> morning jon!!!


Morning Dee!!



Jonb1982 said:


> Morning!


Morning Jon!!



snowgoose said:


> good morning people


Morning Jake!!



angelgirls29 said:


> Morning!!!


Morning Sophie!!


----------



## snowgoose

angelgirls29 said:


> Morning Dee!!
> 
> 
> Morning Jon!!
> 
> 
> Morning Jake!!
> 
> 
> Morning Sophie!!


:flrt:

Hello


----------



## Jonb1982

How is everyone on this wet and miserable day!!??


----------



## JustJack

Morning all! :2thumb:

Currently sat in Marazion looking over at the see and the beach! The sun is just coming through the clouds!!

How are we all?


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> How is everyone on this wet and miserable day!!??


Well the sun is shining here without any rain ( we had that Y'day ) so it's all good 

How's yourself?



Trootle said:


> Morning all! :2thumb:
> 
> Currently sat in Marazion looking over at the see and the beach! The sun is just coming through the clouds!!
> 
> How are we all?


Sounds good Jack. Any plans for the time there?

I'm good thanks, just took delivery of my latest import


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Morning all! :2thumb:
> 
> Currently sat in Marazion looking over at the see and the beach! The sun is just coming through the clouds!!
> 
> How are we all?


 
Sun??? Remind me what that is again!!


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> Well the sun is shining here without any rain ( we had that Y'day ) so it's all good
> 
> How's yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good Jack. Any plans for the time there?
> 
> I'm good thanks, just took delivery of my latest import


Im ok mate, just starting my four days off work so all good!!


----------



## angelgirls29

Jonb1982 said:


> How is everyone on this wet and miserable day!!??


Loving the rain!!! (I'm a 100% Winter person...)



Trootle said:


> Morning all! :2thumb:
> 
> Currently sat in Marazion looking over at the see and the beach! The sun is just coming through the clouds!!
> 
> How are we all?


I'm fine thank you.
You up high or right on the beach front?


----------



## selina20

Hiya guys


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> Sounds good Jack. Any plans for the time there?
> 
> I'm good thanks, just took delivery of my latest import


Umm... Just swimming in the sea, paradise park, beach, the mount etc!

Oh and I forgot to add the journey was a night mare!
Got on the train at half 10, and that was all good (own my own btw).

Then we stopped at Taunton.. And the couple next to me said the train wasn't supposed to stop there. So the voice over said that there was a fatality on the line.. So, then the the voice over said there would be a 2 hour delay, not the best but at least I would still get there! Then the voice over said the train will be moved forward and terminated!

:censor: Not even half way through the journey an no train! So i started to panick being on my own not knowing how to get there, so the couple asked me to stick with them, so thats what i did, we ended up getting off the train, waiting for coaches for half an hour, then getting back on the train to Plymouth then, waiting for another train and then getting a train to Penzance! So a 5 and a bit hour journey took nearly 8 hours!
And to make it all worse the man that died wasn't a jumper, he was killed at a crossing...



Jonb1982 said:


> Sun??? Remind me what that is again!!


It's a rare thing these days! Big yellow, and hurts your eyes if you stare at it! Gives off heat and allows you to have a nice day! :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

angelgirls29 said:


> Loving the rain!!! (I'm a 100% Winter person...)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine thank you.
> You up high or right on the beach front?


Just up a drive from the beach front, sitting on the laptop in my grans room  Good view!


----------



## angelgirls29

selina20 said:


> Hiya guys


Morning!!!!


----------



## selina20

angelgirls29 said:


> Morning!!!!


Hows u on this horrid day


----------



## angelgirls29

selina20 said:


> Hows u on this horrid day


It's great! :lol2:
How're you? 

I've let 12 of the snails out together and I keep having to count the smaller ones :lol2:
It's like "1, 2, 3, 4. 1, 2. Yep, all okay" :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Hiya guys


 
Hellloooooooooooooo


----------



## selina20

angelgirls29 said:


> It's great! :lol2:
> How're you?
> 
> I've let 12 of the snails out together and I keep having to count the smaller ones :lol2:
> It's like "1, 2, 3, 4. 1, 2. Yep, all okay" :blush:


Im glad iv just got 2 lol



Jonb1982 said:


> Hellloooooooooooooo


Heya


----------



## Dee_Williams

good god i feel rough as toast this morning. 

still no flaming millipedes. 

but i did get a roach delivery. :whistling2:


----------



## angelgirls29

selina20 said:


> Im glad iv just got 2 lol


After a feral gecko who would bite rather than look at you, the snails are perfect :lol2:


----------



## selina20

angelgirls29 said:


> After a feral gecko who would bite rather than look at you, the snails are perfect :lol2:


Hahahaha. I have a crestie who refuses to eat fruit


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> good god i feel rough as toast this morning.
> 
> still no flaming millipedes.
> 
> but i did get a roach delivery. :whistling2:


 
mmmmmm toast, im hungry!!


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> good god i feel rough as toast this morning.
> 
> still no flaming millipedes.
> 
> but i did get a roach delivery. :whistling2:


Oh no 

Do you have a tracking number or anything?


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> Hahahaha. I have a crestie who refuses to eat fruit


what are they like, to keep?


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> what are they like, to keep?


Really easy. Mines in a exo cube at room temp and gets sprayed a couple of times a week lol. Your meant to feed them CGD and fruit except my guy hates the stuff and will only eat locusts lol


----------



## angelgirls29

Maybe we should have a "We keep weird animals" club? :hmm:


----------



## selina20

angelgirls29 said:


> Maybe we should have a "We keep weird animals" club? :hmm:


I used to have a skunk and african pygmy hedgehogs lol


----------



## angelgirls29

selina20 said:


> I used to have a skunk and african pygmy hedgehogs lol


Hmm. Okay, a "My animal doesn't act like it said on the packet" club? :lol2:

And I sooo want an APH but I have no room


----------



## selina20

angelgirls29 said:


> Hmm. Okay, a "My animal doesn't act like it said on the packet" club? :lol2:
> 
> And I sooo want an APH but I have no room


We sold ours earlier this year .


----------



## Dee_Williams

i take it all back! the millipedes arrived. 

but.....i am one short.............


----------



## angelgirls29

selina20 said:


> We sold ours earlier this year .



The reason I'm not having kids... I respect those who do but I could never manage.



Dee_Williams said:


> i take it all back! the millipedes arrived.
> 
> but.....i am one short.............


Oh.
Was the packaging okay?


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> i take it all back! the millipedes arrived.
> 
> but.....i am one short.............


Hmmm strange unless he just forgot to put one in?


----------



## selina20

angelgirls29 said:


> The reason I'm not having kids... I respect those who do but I could never manage.


Eh?? Was nothing to do with the kids lol. We lost our beloved male last year and thought by getting another it would make things right but it didnt so we sold the old female and the new male to a lovely girl on here


----------



## Dee_Williams

packaging was really good. definate a+. but i only have 4 bungii not 5. 
i have emailed him. will see what he says.

it isn't like they are small enough that i could miss one...........

o and do millipedes climb? i.e. out of glass fish tanks?


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am presuming he just miscounted.
there is defiantely one short. i double and triple checked.


----------



## angelgirls29

selina20 said:


> Eh?? Was nothing to do with the kids lol. We lost our beloved male last year and thought by getting another it would make things right but it didnt so we sold the old female and the new male to a lovely girl on here


Sorry :blush:


----------



## selina20

angelgirls29 said:


> Sorry :blush:


Np people instantly think people sell animals cos of the kids lol. Tbh i would rather sell the kids :lol2:


----------



## angelgirls29

selina20 said:


> Np people instantly think people sell animals cos of the kids lol. Tbh i would rather sell the kids :lol2:


I thought I'd read it somewhere :blush:

How big RUB do kids need? If you sold them as a full set-up it might work :hmm:


----------



## selina20

angelgirls29 said:


> I thought I'd read it somewhere :blush:
> 
> How big RUB do kids need? If you sold them as a full set-up it might work :hmm:


Lol i should imagine a chimp enclosure would be best for them. My son has just shredded 5 polystyrene cups on my living room floor :bash:


----------



## Colosseum

I'm here


----------



## angelgirls29

selina20 said:


> Lol i should imagine a chimp enclosure would be best for them. My son has just shredded 5 polystyrene cups on my living room floor :bash:


Maybe you should sell them with a vacuum cleaner :lol2:
(Not that I am suggesting you should sell your kids BTW)


----------



## angelgirls29

Colosseum said:


> I'm here


Afternoon Ole (?) !!!


----------



## snowgoose

selina20 said:


> Lol i should imagine a chimp enclosure would be best for them. My son has just shredded 5 polystyrene cups on my living room floor :bash:


I have a big polystyrene box if he wants it :lol:

He could probably live in it


----------



## selina20

Colosseum said:


> I'm here


Heya hows u????



angelgirls29 said:


> Maybe you should sell them with a vacuum cleaner :lol2:
> (Not that I am suggesting you should sell your kids BTW)


My son is petrified of the hoover. He will play with it when its switched off but when its on he climbs on my dining table and wont come down till its turned off lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

my daughter ws behaving as entranced by her new mice. :lol2:

she has now gone out with my parents for a bit. leaving me to wallow in the misery of being ill with sore feet. and with sore feet. not feet maknig me ill.

must go feed calves and guinea squiggles first though. doh!!! :bash:


----------



## Colosseum

selina20 said:


> Heya hows u????
> 
> 
> 
> My son is petrified of the hoover. He will play with it when its switched off but when its on he climbs on my dining table and wont come down till its turned off lol



Hello my little Pigeon, I am ok works done it's rinsing down and I have my feet up watching Bargain Hunt.


----------



## Colosseum

angelgirls29 said:


> Afternoon Ole (?) !!!



Hello sweetie


----------



## iLuke

Colosseum said:


> Hello my little Pigeon, I am ok works done it's rinsing down and I have my feet up watching Bargain Hunt.


C'mon.. bargain hunt?


----------



## Colosseum

Yeah I like Bargain Hunt, then I will switch over to watch Heartbeat.


----------



## Jonb1982

iLuke said:


> C'mon.. bargain hunt?


 
Heir hunters, homes under the hammer then bargain hunt!!

A day off tv ritual!!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

hm. he is saying he definately put the 5 in.

i will leave them to settle for a bit and check later.


----------



## iLuke

Oh god.. not heartbeat too!?


----------



## Colosseum

Oh yes I like my Heartbeat


----------



## iLuke

My girlfriends mum watches it sometimes when we're eating dinner downstairs, I can't stand the bloody theme tune or nothing.


----------



## Colosseum

I start work at 5am and finish up around lunchtime so I have done a days work so I just want to come home watch Heartbeat and chill out.


----------



## iLuke

Fair enough matie


----------



## selina20

Colosseum said:


> Hello my little Pigeon, I am ok works done it's rinsing down and I have my feet up watching Bargain Hunt.


Lucky you. Everyones still out combining lol.


----------



## Colosseum

selina20 said:


> Lucky you. Everyones still out combining lol.


To wet for combining here today all ground to a halt now.


----------



## selina20

Colosseum said:


> To wet for combining here today all ground to a halt now.


threatened to rain but the ground is still hard apparently. I just leave em too it. Looks like hay and straw are guna go up in prices too. Plus everyone seems to be selling out grrrrrrr.


----------



## Colosseum

Yes there was a shortage last year and even more so this year prices will sore get some while you can. We have had quite a lot of rain here ground is hard but grain to moist to cut.


----------



## Jonb1982

ugh farmers thread



GET ORF MOI LAND!!


----------



## iLuke

Lol ^

Hmm.. talk about something other than farming!


----------



## Colosseum

What's up guys afraid of a real man's job?


----------



## selina20

Colosseum said:


> Yes there was a shortage last year and even more so this year prices will sore get some while you can. We have had quite a lot of rain here ground is hard but grain to moist to cut.


We are screwed atm. 12 horses to feed and the grass is crap lol.


----------



## iLuke

Yeah i am  

And 12 horses?!


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> What's up guys afraid of a real man's job?


 
working 5am till lunch is not a real mans job, thats part time!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

Are you one of them farming types selina?


----------



## vivalabam

Urgh I'm getting too old to drink, my body doesn't bounce back like it used to.


----------



## Colosseum

Was the Haylage not good in your area then Selina? lot's of Haylage was made around here not a bad bit of Silage either most Farmers got 3rd cut in.


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Urgh I'm getting too old to drink, my body doesn't bounce back like it used to.



Morning then Kerry


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Morning then Kerry


Morning. :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Alcohol sucks don't do it


----------



## iLuke

Colosseum said:


> Alcohol sucks don't do it


It makes me strong.


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Alcohol sucks don't do it


Yeah, deffinitely not worth it the next day. 

But too be fair with my friends I needed to be drunk, all they do is try and do guys all night, it gets boring after a while standing there by myself.


----------



## Jonb1982

It makes me floppy


----------



## vivalabam

I'm going to finish watching my film, I came on to check my email, I apparently have reading for uni, like yeeey. >_<


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, deffinitely not worth it the next day.
> 
> But too be fair with my friends I needed to be drunk, *all they do is try and do guys all night*, it gets boring after a while standing there by myself.



Nice they sound like right sluts, drinking is bad for you.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> It makes me floppy


 
is this really out of context or is it meaning what i think it is?

anyway, afternoon ladies and kerry
(i went there)


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> is this really out of context or is it meaning what i think it is?
> 
> anyway, afternoon ladies and kerry
> (i went there)



Erm..... We were talking about alcohol!


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Nice they sound like right sluts, drinking is bad for you.


Well they are single, they can do what they want. They don't really think about the fact I don't want to be left out. :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> is this really out of context or is it meaning what i think it is?
> 
> anyway, afternoon ladies and kerry
> (i went there)


Hey Tom. 

Finished my film, sky still isn't working. >_< Might go walk the dog now, get it out of the way...


----------



## Dee_Williams

great. i now have a hole in my finger. stupid fires.

how is everyone??

enjoying the :censor: weather?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> great. i now have a hole in my finger. stupid fires.
> 
> how is everyone??
> 
> enjoying the :censor: weather?


Hey Dee, not too bad now, starting to feel better.  

Not really, I need to go walk the dog, but I'm waiting for it to stop, I may be waiting a while!


----------



## Dee_Williams

rubbish isn't it. sigh. 

is still tipping it down here. the ducks are enjoying it though.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> rubbish isn't it. sigh.
> 
> is still tipping it down here. the ducks are enjoying it though.


Weather has cleared up, quick walk the dog before it's too late!


----------



## geckodelta

hey guys :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

hi hon! 

how's you??

good week so far??


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> hi hon!
> 
> how's you??
> 
> good week so far??


im pretty good thanks  
its been great  how a bout yours?
and I added you of facebook, cant believe I didnt already have you :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> hey guys :2thumb:


Hey Callum, busy day?


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Hey Callum, busy day?


yep... Ive been up lakeside  how about you?


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> yep... Ive been up lakeside  how about you?


Very nice, I've ben recovering from a hang over, just walked the dog, now I'm bored again.


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Very nice, I've ben recovering from a hang over, just walked the dog, now I'm bored again.



Are you some kind of lightweight!? Everytime you go out you have a hangover the next day!!!!!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Very nice, I've ben recovering from a hang over, just walked the dog, now I'm bored again.



haha well im here to save you from your boredom :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Are you some kind of lightweight!? Everytime you go out you have a hangover the next day!!!!!


Every time I go out I get really drunk. :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Every time I go out I get really drunk. :blush:



You mentalist!


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> haha well im here to save you from your boredom :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Aww, I may go watch a film though, it feels weird sitting in silence. :blush:



Jonb1982 said:


> You mentalist!


I know. :lol2: It always seems like a good idea at the time. I'm still hanging now that's how bad it was. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Aww, I may go watch a film though, it feels weird sitting in silence. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> I know. :lol2: It always seems like a good idea at the time. I'm still hanging now that's how bad it was. :blush:


leave me then


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> leave me then


Unless you want to sing to me?


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Unless you want to sing to me?


what do you want me to sing? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> what do you want me to sing? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Baa baa black sheep?


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Aww, I may go watch a film though, it feels weird sitting in silence. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> I know. :lol2: It always seems like a good idea at the time. I'm still hanging now that's how bad it was. :blush:


That's one big hangover!


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Baa baa black sheep?



Racist!!!!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> That's one big hangover!


Tell me about it! 



Jonb1982 said:


> Racist!!!!!!


Rainbow sheep?


----------



## geckodelta

Baa, baa, black sheep,
Have you any wool?
Yes sir, yes sir,
Three bags full.

One for my master,
One for my dame,
And one for the little boy
Who lives down the lane.

Baa, baa, black sheep,
Have you any wool?
Yes sir, yes sir,
Three bags full.

One for my master,
One for my dame,
And one for the little boy
Who lives down the lane.


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Tell me about it!
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow sheep?



Haha that's better lol, my son when he was at nursery had to sing baa baa blue sheep lol!


----------



## Dee_Williams

boo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> boo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ahhhhhhhhhh you scareded me


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> boobs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:whistling2:



geckodelta said:


> ahhhhhhhhhh you scareded me


Whimp..:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Whimp..:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Dont start that again!
and yep


----------



## Dee_Williams

what hs happened today? it has been dead in here...............


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> what hs happened today? it has been dead in here...............


I know's


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Dont start that again!
> and yep


Sorry Callum :blush:



Dee_Williams said:


> what hs happened today? it has been dead in here...............


I have been busy :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Sorry Callum :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been busy :lol2:


you should be :lol2:
and busy doing what?


----------



## geckodelta

angelgirls likes comments but never posts herself :whip:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> angelgirls likes comments but never posts herself :whip:


she's usually busy in PM :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> you should be :lol2:
> and busy doing what?


Someone lent me black ops, I completed it in about 3 hours...:lol2:



snowgoose said:


> she's usually busy in PM :whistling2:


This :lol:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> she's usually busy in PM :whistling2:


is that true?!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Someone lent me black ops, I completed it in about 3 hours...:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> This :lol:


yep, that happens :lol2:
and wtf?!


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> is that true?!


yes :lol2:

but she;s too old for you before you start :lol:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> is that true?!


Yes :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> yep, that happens :lol2:
> and wtf?!


Wtf, wtf ? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> yes :lol2:
> 
> but she;s too old for you before you start :lol:


2 things.... 
1. how the hell did I no know about this?
2. im not actually interested.... I just like winding kerry up :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> 2 things....
> 1. how the hell did I no know about this?
> 1. im not actually interested.... I just like winding kerry up :lol2:


Its a PRIVATE message for a reason :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> 2 things....
> 1. how the hell did I no know about this?
> 1. im not actually interested.... I just like winding kerry up :lol2:


PM kinda gives it away?

*Private* Message


----------



## Biggys

Biggys said:


> Its a PRIVATE message for a reason :whistling2:





snowgoose said:


> PM kinda gives it away?
> 
> *Private* Message


Oi. oldy, gets your own lines :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

Sorry, just on the same wavelength


----------



## geckodelta

you guys are both pervs! :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Sorry, just on the same wavelength


Is that a chat up line :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> you guys are both pervs! :whistling2:


Why ? :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> you guys are both pervs! :whistling2:


Nope, nothing pervy, just business 



Biggys said:


> Is that a chat up line :gasp:


Haha, no I don't use chat up lines :no1:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Why ? :lol2:


i dont know... thats the point!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Someone lent me black ops, I completed it in about 3 hours because i'm a cod fanboy...:lol2:


who said that?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Nope, nothing pervy, just business


Jake the Giggalo :lol2:





snowgoose said:


> Haha, no I don't use chat up lines :no1:


 
Good....I have my eyes on you :devil:

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> who said that?


 
I only borrowed it because, I wasn't going to spend 50 quid on a game, that has had crap ratings


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I only borrowed it because, I wasn't going to spend 50 quid on a game, that has had crap ratings


it is crap
can't wait for the new modern warfare though, and battlefield


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Jake the Giggalo :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good....I have my eyes on you :devil:
> 
> :lol2:


ha no 

and no need for chat up lines, I'm too smooth as it is :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I only borrowed it because, I wasn't going to spend 50 quid on a game, that has had crap ratings


you told me you bought it for £15


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> you told me yu bought it for £15


I haven't brought it yet, Making sure it works, but got carried away and completed it, zombies and that is pretty crap, so I'm giving it back, and will just get the controller


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Baa, baa, black sheep,
> Have you any wool?
> Yes sir, yes sir,
> Three bags full.
> 
> One for my master,
> One for my dame,
> And one for the little boy
> Who lives down the lane.
> 
> Baa, baa, black sheep,
> Have you any wool?
> Yes sir, yes sir,
> Three bags full.
> 
> One for my master,
> One for my dame,
> And one for the little boy
> Who lives down the lane.


Beautiful. :flrt:



Jonb1982 said:


> Haha that's better lol, my son when he was at nursery had to sing baa baa blue sheep lol!


Haha it's so sad, it's been around for years, but nope not politically correct enough! 



Biggys said:


> Someone lent me black ops, I completed it in about 3 hours...:lol2:


Wow really, that's impressive! What level did you do it on? I never got into black ops, but I'm looking forward to the next MW that comes out. :flrt:



snowgoose said:


> yes :lol2:
> 
> but she;s too old for you before you start :lol:


So am I but that doesn't stop them! 



geckodelta said:


> 2 things....
> 1. how the hell did I no know about this?
> 2. im not actually interested.... I just like winding kerry up :lol2:


Thanks... :whip:

I'm back from the gym, and I fixed the TV yey. :flrt: I'm being bad today with my food, I'm having pasta bake. :blush: Diet can go away for today. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Wow really, that's impressive! What level did you do it on? I never got into black ops, but I'm looking forward to the next MW that comes out. :flrt:


Easy. because...well...I'm pretty crap :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Baa, baa, black sheep,
> Have you any wool?
> Yes sir, yes sir,
> Three bags full.
> 
> One for my master,
> One for my dame,
> And one for the little boy
> Who lives down the lane.
> 
> Baa, baa, black sheep,
> Have you any wool?
> Yes sir, yes sir,
> Three bags full.
> 
> One for my master,
> One for my dame,
> And one for the little boy
> Who lives down the lane.


that's racist according to our nazi government
it's baa baa wooly sheep now ( i know :L)


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Beautiful. :flrt:
> 
> *Thank you :whistling2:*
> Haha it's so sad, it's been around for years, but nope not politically correct enough!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow really, that's impressive! What level did you do it on? I never got into black ops, but I'm looking forward to the next MW that comes out. :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> So am I but that doesn't stop them!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks... :whip:
> *Its Ok, you love me really :whistling2:*
> I'm back from the gym, and I fixed the TV yey. :flrt: I'm being bad today with my food, I'm having pasta bake. :blush: Diet can go away for today. :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> that's racist according to our nazi government
> it's baa baa wooly sheep now ( i know :L)


Im struggling to see how its racist? is the colour black racist now? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Easy. because...well...*I'm pretty crap* :lol2:


We know :')


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Im struggling to see how its racist? is the colour black racist now? :lol2:


 Yes...I reported your post for using black font :devil:


:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Im struggling to see how its racist? is the colour black racist now? :lol2:


evidentally it is!!!!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> We know :')


You should see me online, they only keep me on the team becuase they use all the ammo on me and have to reload :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yes...I reported your post for using black font :devil:
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


:gasp: oh noes!!


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> evidentally it is!!!!


 double oh noes!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> :gasph noes!!


ooh yeah!!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: oh noes!!


I didn't really, I would of just got laughed at by the mods :lol:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You should see me online, they only keep me on the team becuase they use all the ammo on me and have to reload :whistling2:


That's awesome! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I didn't really, I would of just got laughed at by the mods :lol:


I know, im not that dumb :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> That's awesome! :lol2:


 If you say so :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I know, im not that dumb :lol2:


 Well :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Easy. because...well...I'm pretty crap :lol2:


:lol2: I did the MW2 on veteran, wow that was hard! 



geckodelta said:


> :lol2:


Hmm! 

I'm off to watch Eastenders. :blush: I can smell food cooking, I'm so hungry!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I did the MW2 on veteran, wow that was hard!


I bet it was :lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I did the MW2 on veteran, wow that was hard!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm!
> 
> I'm off to watch Eastenders. :blush: I can smell food cooking, I'm so hungry!


dont you?! 
and dont leave us again!


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I bet it was :lol2::lol2:


Yeah, won't be doing that again. :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> dont you?!
> and dont leave us again!


I'm sorry! 

Dinner was yummy, I feel bad now though. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, won't be doing that again. :lol2:


Hahaha :lol2:

are you getting the new one ? :hmm:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, won't be doing that again. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry!
> 
> Dinner was yummy, I feel bad now though. :blush:


I asked for a lift in the snake section... cause you scare me when you put full stops and no smiley faces :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I asked for a lift in the snake section... cause you scare me when you put full stops and no smiley faces :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....I told you Kerry can be scary :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....I told you Kerry can be scary :lol2:


haha so what are you up to? Im bored


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> haha so what are you up to? Im bored


Not alot really dude, just thinking mate 


You ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Not alot really dude, just thinking mate
> 
> 
> You ?


not a lot either  just watching torchwood :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> not a lot either  just watching torchwood :lol2:


 Such a crap show :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Such a crap show :lol2:


this series isnt great.. but the old seasons used to be awesome!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> this series isnt great.. but the old seasons used to be awesome!


Really ?, only watch on episode :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Really ?, only watch on episode :blush:


haha well watch the old seasons before this one :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> haha well watch the old seasons before this one :Na_Na_Na_Na:


If I can be bothered :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I only really like funny stuff or voilent stuff

Yes. I'm a simpleton :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> If I can be bothered :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I only really like funny stuff or voilent stuff
> 
> Yes. I'm a simpleton :lol2:


torchwood used to be funny and violent :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> torchwood used to be funny and violent :lol2:


Like family guy funny, and rise of the foot soilders violent ? :hmm:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Like family guy funny, and rise of the foot soilders violent ? :hmm:


not family guy funny :lol2: and never heard of rise of the foot soldiers


----------



## geckodelta

ive got a girlfriend :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Hahaha :lol2:
> 
> are you getting the new one ? :hmm:


Yeah, probably at some point, either the OH will buy it for me, or I'll ask someone to get it for me for Christmas.  



geckodelta said:


> I asked for a lift in the snake section... cause you scare me when you put full stops and no smiley faces :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL! Well I didn't mean to be scary. :lol2: It's just it's a reptile show, I'm guessing there will be more reptile people there than invert people. :gasp:



Biggys said:


> Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....I told you Kerry can be scary :lol2:


Shhh you. :whip:



Biggys said:


> Not alot really dude, just thinking mate
> 
> 
> You ?


Thinking of what? 



geckodelta said:


> ive got a girlfriend :lol2:


Well that was random, just found one in the street? :whistling2:

Spiders are all fed, Prince nearly ate my tweezers... Again. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> not family guy funny :lol2: and never heard of rise of the foot soldiers


 
Mate watch it, it will give you a whole new veiw on violence :lol2:


geckodelta said:


> ive got a girlfriend :lol2:


 *slaps a gold sticker on Callums shirt*


----------



## geckodelta

thanks guys :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, probably at some point, either the OH will buy it for me, or I'll ask someone to get it for me for Christmas.



Ahh cool cool  









vivalabam said:


> Shhh you. :whip:



You always seem to whip me....I don't mind though :whistling2:





vivalabam said:


> Thinking of what?


Stuff  :lol2:





vivalabam said:


> Well that was random, just found one in the street? :whistling2:


:no1::no1:



vivalabam said:


> Spiders are all fed, Prince nearly ate my tweezers... Again. :blush:


 
Awww, get a better grip :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Ahh cool cool
> 
> 
> You always seem to whip me....I don't mind though :whistling2:
> 
> Stuff  :lol2:
> 
> 
> :no1::no1:
> 
> Awww, get a better grip :lol2:


What stuff? :whistling2:

Well he hasn't taken them off me, always makes me jump though, like no froggles, that's not food. It's scary stuff though, he's all mouth... :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> thanks guys :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Tis ok fella 



vivalabam said:


> What stuff? :whistling2:


Wouldn't you lik to know 



vivalabam said:


> Well he hasn't taken them off me, always makes me jump though, like no froggles, that's not food. It's scary stuff though, he's all mouth... :gasp:


Awwww bless lol, I have to admit I have had tongs ripped out of my hands before, I was feeding my big male coastal, he hit the rat so hard I didn't have time to let go with the tongs, they went flying :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Wouldn't you lik to know
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww bless lol, I have to admit I have had tongs ripped out of my hands before, I was feeding my big male coastal, he hit the rat so hard I didn't have time to let go with the tongs, they went flying :blush:


Yes, I would like to know. :whistling2:

Haha, mental animals we have. Although I'd much rather a frog to a snake! I'm going to have to stop feeding my frog so much, I feed him every day, just because it's so much fun. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yes, I would like to know. :whistling2:


Just stuff really, If you really want to know I shall PM you 



vivalabam said:


> Haha, mental animals we have. Although I'd much rather a frog to a snake! I'm going to have to stop feeding my frog so much, I feed him every day, just because it's so much fun. :blush:


Aww you could feed him like less, but more often. so his weeks food more spread out, so you can feed him everyday without feeding to much ?


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yes, I would like to know. :whistling2:
> 
> Haha, mental animals we have. Although I'd much rather a frog to a snake! I'm going to have to stop feeding my frog so much, I feed him every day, just because it's so much fun. :blush:


I used to have a pacman frog that needed to be force fed for a little while.. used to have to get him out and stroke the sides of his mouth till he opened wide... was soo cute :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Just stuff really, If you really want to know I shall PM you
> 
> 
> 
> Aww you could feed him like less, but more often. so his weeks food more spread out, so you can feed him everyday without feeding to much ?


Yeah, do it!

Well he only likes big food.  But I think he'd eat anything, I could try smaller crickets. :lol2: I think I'll just start feeding him less, he is looking a bit over weight. :blush:



geckodelta said:


> I used to have a pacman frog that needed to be force fed for a little while.. used to have to get him out and stroke the sides of his mouth till he opened wide... was soo cute :lol2:


Really? I think I may have to do that with princess, she hasn't been eating. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, do it!
> 
> Well he only likes big food.  But I think he'd eat anything, I could try smaller crickets. :lol2: I think I'll just start feeding him less, he is looking a bit over weight. :blush:


Don't all pacman frogs look over weight ? :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Don't all pacman frogs look over weight ? :blush:


Mine has weight on top of his weight. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Mine has weight on top of his weight. :blush:


Bwahahah :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, do it!
> 
> Well he only likes big food.  But I think he'd eat anything, I could try smaller crickets. :lol2: I think I'll just start feeding him less, he is looking a bit over weight. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I think I may have to do that with princess, she hasn't been eating. :whip:


yep.. used to stroke just at the back of the jaw.. then when the mouth started to open place a waxworm inside... he used to gobble it up straight away when it was in


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Mine has weight on top of his weight. :blush:


was that a crap attempt at saying yours in underweight? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> yep.. used to stroke just at the back of the jaw.. then when the mouth started to open place a waxworm inside... he used to gobble it up straight away when it was in


Haha that sounds well kool, although I think princess has eaten something, there wasn't any crickets. I know some vanish but I ended up putting in like 5. 



snowgoose said:


> was that a crap attempt at saying yours in underweight? :lol2:


No it;s me saying he is a very fat frog! His sides actually poke out the dirt, it;s not a good look for him. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Haha that sounds well kool, although I think princess has eaten something, there wasn't any crickets. I know some vanish but I ended up putting in like 5.
> 
> 
> 
> No it;s me saying he is a very fat frog! His sides actually poke out the dirt, it;s not a good look for him. :blush:


Ah well it's a lazy frog lol


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Ah well it's a lazy frog lol


He is, he has only moved once in the 3 weeks I've had him. But he has grown so much, also grown outwards. :whistling2:

I call him my crazy frog since he tried to eat me, made me think that's where that song thing came from. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Possibly the most clever cricket I've ever come across!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> He is, he has only moved once in the 3 weeks I've had him. But he has grown so much, also grown outwards. :whistling2:
> 
> I call him my crazy frog since he tried to eat me, made me think that's where that song thing came from. :lol2:


mine used to eat my finger quite often


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> mine used to eat my finger quite often


Does it hurt ? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Possibly the most clever cricket I've ever come across!
> 
> image
> 
> image


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Does it hurt ? :lol2:


nope cause he was only little at the time  unfortunately I had to give him away


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> mine used to eat my finger quite often


Ouch! Those jaws are mental, I wouldn't want my finger in there.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> nope cause he was only little at the time  unfortunately I had to give him away


Awww that sucks dude 



Also on another note, My Dune spider has settled in really well, I added some more substrate, and she has started a little tunnle, will feed her at the end of the week


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Ouch! Those jaws are mental, I wouldn't want my finger in there.


he was so small at the time I could barely feel it, he was a rescue and was in a pretty poor state when I got him, hence the force feeding as he just couldnt find it to catch the meals himself.. they are lazy at the best of times :lol2:


Biggys said:


> Awww that sucks dude
> 
> 
> 
> Also on another note, My Dune spider has settled in really well, I added some more substrate, and she has started a little tunnle, will feed her at the end of the week


thats really good news  lucky you!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> thats really good news  lucky you!


I also found out this one has an attitude...., it was trying to climb, and I didn't have much substrate in at the time so just to be on the safe side I stroked her gentle with some tongs,

and she bit right into the end and wouldn't let go :gasp:

I have the rubber tipped tongs for scorps etc, proper nommed them :lol2:

just left them in the tank till it let go :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I also found out this one has an attitude...., it was trying to climb, and I didn't have much substrate in at the time so just to be on the safe side I stroked her gentle with some tongs,
> 
> and she bit right into the end and wouldn't let go :gasp:
> 
> I have the rubber tipped tongs for scorps etc, proper nommed them :lol2:
> 
> just left them in the tank till it let go :blush:


I still have a pair of tongs in the tank of my trap door from when I was checking that she hadnt escaped :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I still have a pair of tongs in the tank of my trap door from when I was checking that she hadnt escaped :lol2:


Did she pull them down the burrow ? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Did she pull them down the burrow ? :lol2:


nope... she stormed out and ran up them towards my hand so I let go and closed the lid... not brave enough to retrieve them :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> nope... she stormed out and ran up them towards my hand so I let go and closed the lid... not brave enough to retrieve them :lol2:


Use some tongs to get your tongs back :lol2:

Do you see your trap door feed often ?

I haven't missed a feed yet , tis always exciting :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Use some tongs to get your tongs back :lol2:
> 
> Do you see your trap door feed often ?
> 
> I haven't missed a feed yet , tis always exciting :blush:


No way.. i never see her feed :L sometimes i watch for like 5 mins but then I get bored and move on :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> No way.. i never see her feed :L sometimes i watch for like 5 mins but then I get bored and move on :lol2:


Hahaha I always see mine feed 

put a meal worm/cricket etc near the trap, and wait :twisted:


* I will find a video*


----------



## Biggys

Drutt the trapdoor spider catching his dinner - YouTube

This video is epic, Her laugh cracks me up :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Hahaha I always see mine feed
> 
> put a meal worm/cricket etc near the trap, and wait :twisted:
> 
> 
> * I will find a video*


its the waiting that kills me :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> its the waiting that kills me :lol2:


See I never get bored of waiting for it to feed :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> See I never get bored of waiting for it to feed :lol2:


I do


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I do


:lol2:


Did you watch the video ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> Did you watch the video ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I dont see a video? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Biggys said:


> Drutt the trapdoor spider catching his dinner - YouTube
> 
> This video is epic, Her laugh cracks me up :lol2:


Here :lol:


It's only a few seconds long :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Here :lol:
> 
> 
> It's only a few seconds long :Na_Na_Na_Na:


haha awesome!!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> haha awesome!!


Its the laugh that gets me :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

your sig is making me ill biggys.


----------



## Dee_Williams

def getting the cold shoulder feeling. 
every time i come in everyone leaves! i must smell.
will go get a shower.

edit; goes off in a sulk ot bed. 

night all! sleep well.


----------



## angelgirls29

Dee_Williams said:


> every time i come in everyone leaves! i must smell.


I have that problem :lol2:

And I'm here, commenting, not PMing and no-one else is here :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

hey guys  sorry dee I went to bed :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

angelgirls29 said:


> I have that problem :lol2:
> 
> And I'm here, commenting, not PMing and no-one else is here :whistling2:


Im here :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## angelgirls29

geckodelta said:


> Im here :Na_Na_Na_Na:


And how are you?

My Safari's playing up, just switched to Firefox and it looks weird...


----------



## geckodelta

angelgirls29 said:


> And how are you?
> 
> My Safari's playing up, just switched to Firefox and it looks weird...


Im good thanks, you?  
and I dislike firefox... my chrome stopped working so I had to use it for a while and its so slow and clumsy :lol2:


----------



## angelgirls29

geckodelta said:


> Im good thanks, you?
> and I dislike firefox... my chrome stopped working so I had to use it for a while and its so slow and clumsy :lol2:


We're talking an ancient Mac... :lol2:
Fred Flinstone wants it back.

I'm okay thank you! I'm online all day and always miss the good convos...


----------



## geckodelta

angelgirls29 said:


> We're talking an ancient Mac... :lol2:
> Fred Flinstone wants it back.
> 
> I'm okay thank you! I'm online all day and always miss the good convos...


an ancient mac is probably better than what I have :lol2:
and its because you to busy PM'ing jake :whistling2:


----------



## angelgirls29

geckodelta said:


> and ancient mac is probably better than what I have :lol2
> and its because you to busy PM'ing jake :whistling2:


PMing Jake?
The Jake who isn't online and won't be for a while?
That Jake?

Nah, I've already replied to all my PMs this morning and I wasn't on last night because I was making limestone flour mud pies :flrt:
So I had a few PMs to reply to


----------



## geckodelta

angelgirls29 said:


> PMing Jake?
> The Jake who isn't online and won't be for a while?
> That Jake?
> 
> Nah, I've already replied to all my PMs this morning and I wasn't on last night because I was making limestone flour mud pies :flrt:
> So I had a few PMs to reply to


yep... that jake :whistling2:
and Flour mud pies? what are they when they are at home :lol2:
I never get PM's


----------



## angelgirls29

geckodelta said:


> yep... that jake :whistling2:
> and Flour mud pies? what are they when they are at home :lol2:
> I never get PM's


Limestone flour (calcium dust but not branded) and water, then you make them into little balls and wait for them to dry! Voila - the snails seem to like them :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning! My little Euathlus sp Red is currently moulting as I type this wooo!!

The slowest growing sling in the world!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

i think my curly haired woul give the ma run for their money. blooming things.

tihnk i might sell them. they never do anything.


----------



## geckodelta

angelgirls29 said:


> Limestone flour (calcium dust but not branded) and water, then you make them into little balls and wait for them to dry! Voila - the snails seem to like them :flrt:


ahh thats awesome :2thumb: I will have to try it


----------



## Jonb1982

I thought curly hairs were reasonably quick growing for a Brachy!!??


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> I thought curly hairs were reasonably quick growing for a Brachy!!??


Hey


----------



## angelgirls29

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning! My little Euathlus sp Red is currently moulting as I type this wooo!!
> 
> The slowest growing sling in the world!!


Morning!!



Dee_Williams said:


> i think my curly haired woul give the ma run for their money. blooming things.
> 
> tihnk i might sell them. they never do anything.


Morning!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

morning!

well i would hate to see a slow grower if mine are anything to go by.


----------



## Dee_Williams

sorry callum. 
i think it might be the cartoon character avatar.


----------



## angelgirls29

Dee_Williams said:


> morning!
> 
> well i would hate to see a slow grower if mine are anything to go by.


Do they have proper growth spurts? Like, you blink and they're big or do they just grow really really slow?


----------



## Dee_Williams

they just seem slow full stop really. 

one buried itself under cork bark and i only see it if i check to see if it is alive.

the chile roses both moulted and are a lot bigger. 

meh, all in good time i guess.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> morning!
> 
> well i would hate to see a slow grower if mine are anything to go by.


That would be my Euathlus and Aphonopelma slings! I'm hoping to be still alive by the time they have matured lol


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> sorry callum.
> i think it might be the cartoon character avatar.


probably :Na_Na_Na_Na: stewie is cooler than earthworm jim though! :lol2:


----------



## angelgirls29

geckodelta said:


> probably :Na_Na_Na_Na: stewie is cooler than earthworm jim though! :lol2:


Avatars are the main reason I know who's typed a post :blush:
I don't really remember names but I remember "that guy with the little dude cartoon character and a space-gun"


----------



## Dee_Williams

hm....... not sure on that callum. i always liked earthworm jim. catchy theme tune. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## angelgirls29

Dee_Williams said:


> hm....... not sure on that callum. i always liked earthworm jim. catchy theme tune. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ummmm.... Who are these people? :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> hm....... not sure on that callum. i always liked earthworm jim. catchy theme tune. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ive never seen it 


angelgirls29 said:


> Ummmm.... Who are these people? :blush:


:gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i so can't be :censor: to do owt today. miserable weather. 

and i stil lfeel like :censor: from getting soaked on wednesday.

think i might re arrange my roaches. woo hoo. :lol2:


----------



## angelgirls29

Dee_Williams said:


> i so can't be :censor: to do owt today. miserable weather.
> 
> and i stil lfeel like :censor: from getting soaked on wednesday.
> 
> think i might re arrange my roaches. woo hoo. :lol2:


I really need to do something today but I have no idea what....


----------



## Dee_Williams

aye me too. i have to muck out a shed and put all the pullets in there. other than that and usual jobs i think washing, cleaninig and slobbing on the sofa are a plan!!


----------



## angelgirls29

Dee_Williams said:


> aye me too. i have to muck out a shed and put all the pullets in there. other than that and usual jobs i think washing, cleaninig and slobbing on the sofa are a plan!!


I need to do ironing but the pile is still lower than my shoulders so that'll wait for tomorrow :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i don't do ironing unless i REALLY REALLY have to.


----------



## angelgirls29

Dee_Williams said:


> i don't do ironing unless i REALLY REALLY have to.


Same here :lol2:
Ironing and hoovering.
I can cope with anything else but those two annoy the heck out of me...


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone, I'm up and ready to go to the gym. 

I also have to shower, put my make up on, go to the cinema, walk the dog and find myself food, leave by half 6 to walk the hour to the trainstation. It's going to be a busy day!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone, I'm up and ready to go to the gym.
> 
> I also have to shower, put my make up on, go to the cinema, walk the dog and find myself food, leave by half 6 to walk the hour to the trainstation. It's going to be a busy day!


lucky you! Ive got nothing to do today


----------



## angelgirls29

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone, I'm up and ready to go to the gym.
> 
> I also have to shower, put my make up on, go to the cinema, walk the dog and find myself food, leave by half 6 to walk the hour to the trainstation. It's going to be a busy day!


Morning!
Wow. That's a lot to do.... Compared to my day :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> lucky you! Ive got nothing to do today


Want to swap? 



angelgirls29 said:


> Morning!
> Wow. That's a lot to do.... Compared to my day :lol2:


Yeah, normally mines filled with sitting down and doing nothing, I don't like this doing stuff.


----------



## angelgirls29

vivalabam said:


> Want to swap?
> 
> 
> Yeah, normally mines filled with sitting down and doing nothing, I don't like this doing stuff.


I'm trying to get my hair dry, I french-plaited it when it was wet.... The extent of my day :no1:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Want to swap?
> 
> 
> Yeah, normally mines filled with sitting down and doing nothing, I don't like this doing stuff.


I would happily swap... I cant just sit here doing nothing  I feel like I need to be out making my self useful :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

angelgirls29 said:


> I'm trying to get my hair dry, I french-plaited it when it was wet.... The extent of my day :no1:


Haha, I'm jealous.  I wish I wasn't going to the cinema, my friend messaged me, I felt like I needed to go, I don't see her much, especially when we're sober. :blush:



geckodelta said:


> I would happily swap... I cant just sit here doing nothing  I feel like I need to be out making my self useful :lol2:


I'm the opposite, I can just sit here all day and do nothing and be quite content. :lol2:

Tomorrow is busy as well, cinema, then Romford dogs.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Haha, I'm jealous.  I wish I wasn't going to the cinema, my friend messaged me, I felt like I needed to go, I don't see her much, especially when we're sober. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the opposite, I can just sit here all day and do nothing and be quite content. :lol2:
> 
> Tomorrow is busy as well, cinema, then Romford dogs.


ive seen every film thats out at the moment so im waiting for something new before I go again :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> ive seen every film thats out at the moment so im waiting for something new before I go again :lol2:


Well get you! I'm going to see Harry Potter, we've both already seen it, but we're going again... For some reason?


----------



## Dee_Williams

you can come and help me callum!!!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well get you! I'm going to see Harry Potter, we've both already seen it, but we're going again... For some reason?


see captain america... its great :2thumb:


----------



## angelgirls29

I honestly can't remember the last time I went to the cinema :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> you can come and help me callum!!!


I would in a heartbeat!


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> see captain america... its great :2thumb:


LOL! Not really my film. :whistling2:



angelgirls29 said:


> I honestly can't remember the last time I went to the cinema :blush:


:lol2: I normally go for orange Wednesdays, I think Harry Potter was the last thing I saw, now I'm going again. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i went to see the twilight special thing where they showed all of them in one go. was quite good.


----------



## Dee_Williams

you'd be welcome any time callum. :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> you'd be welcome any time callum. :flrt:


Come pick me up? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
are you a pig farmer or am I mistaken?


----------



## garlicpickle

geckodelta said:


> Come pick me up? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> are you a pig farmer or am I mistaken?


free pork chops, how can you refuse? :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

garlicpickle said:


> free pork chops, how can you refuse? :gasp:


Im a vegetarian :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Morning :no1:


First time I have beeen able to say in a while :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Morning :no1:
> 
> 
> First time I have beeen able to say in a while :blush:


Morning :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Morning :Na_Na_Na_Na:


How are you dude ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> How are you dude ?


good thanks  you??


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> good thanks  you??


Good to hear, I'm great thanks, my dune spider has made an epic little tunnel :flrt:

going to feed my Bredls today aswell


----------



## spinnin_tom

morning you lot 
everybody getting excited for sunday?

is TSS going to be there?


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Im a vegetarian :Na_Na_Na_Na:


sorry what?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> morning you lot
> everybody getting excited for sunday?
> 
> is TSS going to be there?


I'm stupidly excited :flrt:

I don't have a clue :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> sorry what?


He is a crazy guy that doesn't know what he is missing out on :whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle

geckodelta said:


> Im a vegetarian :Na_Na_Na_Na:


that's OK, more for the rest of us.


----------



## spinnin_tom

tyler, go on facebook...
mine says account unavailable


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> tyler, go on facebook...
> mine says account unavailable


*Sorry, this Profile is currently unavailable.*

Sorry, this profile is not available at the moment. Please try again shortly.


WTF :hmm:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> *Sorry, this Profile is currently unavailable.*
> 
> Sorry, this profile is not available at the moment. Please try again shortly.
> 
> 
> WTF :hmm:


maybe our nazi government shut facebook as well as bbm down :LK


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> maybe our nazi government shut facebook as well as bbm down :LK


What becuase of the riots etc ?


----------



## angelgirls29

Biggys said:


> What becuase of the riots etc ?


Didn't they say they were going to restrict it or something?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> What becuase of the riots etc ?


yup!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

angelgirls29 said:


> Didn't they say they were going to restrict it or something?


they said they might


----------



## kris74

angelgirls29 said:


> Didn't they say they were going to restrict it or something?


They said it's an option. There was something in the news the other day about a group of hackers that are actively targeting facebook as it is a complete load of crap and sells peoples details. It could be something to do with that but I very much doubt it has been restricted by the government as this would involve too much red tape to be done since they said it was an option yesterday and my faceache is working fine


----------



## angelgirls29

kris74 said:


> They said it's an option. There was something in the news the other day about a group of hackers that are actively targeting facebook as it is a complete load of crap and sells peoples details. It could be something to do with that but I very much doubt it has been restricted by the government as this would involve too much red tape to be done since they said it was an option yesterday and my faceache is working fine


I haven't got a clue :lol2:
My password's in French and I can't remember what it was so I can't log on :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Im back :lol2:
im very excited about kempton


----------



## Dee_Williams

afternoon all. 

i am all wet again. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> afternoon all.
> 
> i am all wet again. :whistling2:


Oh noes! anyway dee you never answered my question.. are you a pig farmer? :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

nope. 

i am technically a beef cattle farmer, with a few sheep, a couple of pigs and a fair few poultry.


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> nope.
> 
> i am technically a beef cattle farmer, with a few sheep, a couple of pigs and a fair few poultry.


fair do's.. I dont know how much use I would be then... I could cuddle the animals if thats of any use :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

can you not use a wheelbarrow and a shovel and carry buckets?

or there is spiders, mantids, lizards and other beasties to feed too......... 

:flrt::devil::no1::lol2:

as requested by my daughter :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> can you not use a wheelbarrow and a shovel and carry buckets?
> 
> or there is spiders, mantids, lizards and other beasties to feed too.........
> 
> :flrt::devil::no1::lol2:
> 
> as requested by my daughter :lol2:


I can use a wheelbarrow and im sure I could carry some buckets.... oh the second bit sounds much more fun! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Gym, tick
Shower, tick

Next on the list, dry hair and find clothes! :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

there is always plenty to do. 

get on a train! 

although we would struggle with vegetarian here. i kill all our own ducks and chickens. we get our pigs butchered and buy lamb off a friend. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> Gym, tick
> Shower, tick
> 
> Next on the list, dry hair and find clothes! :whistling2:


you are typing naked?? :gasp:

good grief that will set callum off again!! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> you are typing naked?? :gasp:
> 
> good grief that will set callum off again!! :lol2:


I had a towl on. :Na_Na_Na_Na: I can never be bothered to sit there and dry myself, so I just sit in a towl and wait for the water to drip off me. :blush:

Now do I do make up then food, or food then make up...


----------



## Dee_Williams

food first. or you will smudge.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> food first. or you will smudge.


My make up stays put. :lol2: I can wear it all day and it will still look the exact same as when I put it on. May have to top up on my eye liner once, that's it. :blush:


----------



## Colosseum

Here I am


----------



## Dee_Williams

Hellooo!

i don't do make up (as you can tell from fb pics) so i have no clue. :blush:


----------



## Dr3d

vivalabam said:


> I had a towl on. :Na_Na_Na_Na: I can never be bothered to sit there and dry myself, so I just sit in a towl and wait for the water to drip off me. :blush:
> 
> Now do I do make up then food, or food then make up...


 

have a day off from makeup................  let them freckles out


----------



## Biggys

angelgirls29 said:


> Didn't they say they were going to restrict it or something?


I don't know really :blush:

I am not posh enough for a blackberry of and Iphone :Na_Na_Na_Na:



spinnin_tom said:


> yup!!!






Dee_Williams said:


> nope.
> 
> i am technically a beef cattle farmer, with a few sheep, a couple of pigs and a fair few poultry.


Awwwww you are obviously RFUKs best member :flrt:

*hopes for free steak*

:whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

you can have pork, duck or chicken hon. or eggs. but we don't do steak..........................


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Here I am


Hello! :flrt:



Dee_Williams said:


> Hellooo!
> 
> i don't do make up (as you can tell from fb pics) so i have no clue. :blush:


Haha I put primer on first and power on top, it stays put. :lol2: I decided make up first, just came over to get my eye lashes. :whistling2:



Dr3d said:


> have a day off from makeup................  let them freckles out


Don't tell people about the freckles. :blush:


----------



## Dr3d

vivalabam said:


> Don't tell people about the freckles. :blush:


 whoops sorry 


































I wont tell anyone you looks super sexy with freckles Kerry  I promise I will keep it to myself from now on


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> you can have pork, duck or chicken hon. or eggs. but we don't do steak..........................


N'awww I was only messing about. :flrt:

Thanks though 



vivalabam said:


> Don't tell people about the freckles. :blush:


Freckles are cute :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am gonig to make my own bacon again with the next pigs we send off. yum.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> i am gonig to make my own bacon again with the next pigs we send off. yum.


aww send some to me please


----------



## vivalabam

Dr3d said:


> whoops sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wont tell anyone you looks super sexy with freckles Kerry  I promise I will keep it to myself from now on





Biggys said:


> N'awww I was only messing about. :flrt:
> 
> Thanks though
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles are cute :lol2:


Freckles are bad. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i am gonig to make my own bacon again with the next pigs we send off. yum.


 

Oooo nom


spinnin_tom said:


> aww send some to me please


Won't it go off in the post ? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Freckles are bad. :blush:


Noooooooo.......freckles are cute. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Oooo nom
> 
> 
> Won't it go off in the post ? :lol2:


maybe :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

: victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Page 1000 NEXT
COME ON PEOPLE TEN MORE POSTS


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Noooooooo.......freckles are cute. :lol2:


Maybe on children. :whip:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i'll post it in winter. it's not likely to go off then. it won't be ready for a while anyway. takes time to cure.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Maybe on children. :whip:


You are such a typical woman 


Freckles are cute on women and childeren alike...end of :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Dee_Williams said:


> i'll post it in winter. it's not likely to go off then. it won't be ready for a while anyway. takes time to cure.


Ahhh Yeah I didn't think about that :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> i'll post it in winter. it's not likely to go off then. it won't be ready for a while anyway. takes time to cure.


YAY 



vivalabam said:


> Maybe on children. :whip:


perv 


think i just saw lightning


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jay-Z & Kanye West - Otis - YouTube


----------



## Dee_Williams

worry about you and your posting cheryl cole songs.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> Jay-Z & Kanye West - Otis - YouTube


*shakes head*


DIABOLIC - I DONT WANNA RHYME-OFFICIAL VIDEO - YouTube

:no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> worry about you and your posting cheryl cole songs.


sorry what song?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> *shakes head*
> 
> 
> DIABOLIC - I DONT WANNA RHYME-OFFICIAL VIDEO - YouTube
> 
> :no1:


NO!!!


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> NO!!!


Yes :Na_Na_Na_Na:

"Travel through and kill the mothers of these savage goons, fill the room with gaseous fumes lighting up a match like boom..."


Such happy lyrics :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Yes :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> "Travel through and kill the mothers of these savage goons, fill the room with gaseous fumes lighting up a match like boom..."
> 
> 
> Such happy lyrics :flrt:


well done for post 10000 tyler
what a memorable occasion


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> well done for post 1000 tyler
> what a memorable occasion


Nice, 10000th post, and it was some pretty messed up lyrics :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Just went to walk the dog and they are ploughing the feild, how rude!


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Just went to walk the dog and they are ploughing the feild, how rude!


tut!!

i'm hungry


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Just went to walk the dog and they are ploughing the feild, how rude!


They were Ploughing the feild the other day, and probably will be for a while 


I thinks its to airate the soil or something, not 100% sure :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

the cheryl cole songs you posted on fb tom. 

i was scared. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> the cheryl cole songs you posted on fb tom.
> 
> i was scared. :whistling2:


oh quiet you 
:devil::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:whip: @ tom.

well fields do have to be ploughed kerry. either figurative ones or real ones.................................


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> :whip: @ tom.
> 
> well fields do have to be ploughed kerry. either figurative ones or real ones.................................


Exactly :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

it can be very frustrating if you can't get your field plowed when you want to. :whistling2:

and i will leave it there. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> it can be very frustrating if you can't get your field plowed when you want to. :whistling2:
> 
> and i will leave it there. :lol2:


Yeah I can imagine It would be :whistling2:


I think that might be for the best Dee :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

whip2:whip:


----------



## Biggys

http://www.schaben-spinnen.de/Data/Articles/Galeodes deserti 081.JPG


How pretty is this :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> whip2:whip:


Whipped from both directions :gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

wow that is definately different. mad colour too.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> wow that is definately different. mad colour too.


Indeed :flrt:


I might have to have a good old read up, and a chat to GRB, about this one,

everyone struggles to keep them alive, but I seem to recall GRB having some sucess :hmm:


----------



## Dee_Williams

what is it? then i can google........


----------



## JustJack

Now look at this!

My new Chilean Rose tarantula! Stunner IMO! :2thumb:

Log in | Facebook :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> what is it? then i can google........


 Its a Solifuae 

No that is the pural :blush:

google that and it should come up with the singular name :lol2:


----------



## kris74

I like butterflies, I also love dirty trance... Imagine my delight at finding this video of a band I used to listen to years ago 

Papillon By Union Jack. Platipus Records 2009 - YouTube


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> I like butterflies, I also love dirty trance... Imagine my delight at finding this video of a band I used to listen to years ago
> 
> Papillon By Union Jack. Platipus Records 2009 - YouTube


That is pretty cool


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> That is pretty cool


I remember getting their début album around 1994 on a promo, never knew they were still around but there they are. I saw them on the list for the OZORA festival which I'm now attending next year. Might as well have one last fling with the old days before I die of old age..... :whistling2:

O.Z.O.R.A. Festival 2011 | Psychedelic Tribal Gathering


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> I remember getting their début album around 1994 on a promo, never knew they were still around but there they are. I saw them on the list for the OZORA festival which I'm now attending next year. Might as well have one last fling with the old days before I die of old age..... :whistling2:
> 
> O.Z.O.R.A. Festival 2011 | Psychedelic Tribal Gathering


 
Hahahah Sweet 


Have the 1000th like aswell :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

cool vid. :2thumb:
i was/am more of a metal freak personally. but i do listen to a lot of varied stuff.


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Hahahah Sweet
> 
> 
> Have the 1000th like aswell :Na_Na_Na_Na:


2 milestones inm one day dude, nice one Jackieeeee! :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> 2 milestones inm one day dude, nice one Jackieeeee! :2thumb:


Oh yeah, 10k of posts and 1k of likes :no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> 2 milestones inm one day dude, nice one Jackieeeee! :2thumb:


Jack?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> Jack?


Tom I have a question on behalf of someone else


Where should the heat mat go on a T tank, and should they have one ?


haven't used a heat mat on a T yet, so don't know :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Tom I have a question on behalf of someone else
> 
> 
> Where should the heat mat go on a T tank, and should they have one ?
> 
> 
> haven't used a heat mat on a T yet, so don't know :blush:


any of the sides
(was it jack who asked?)


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> any of the sides
> (was it jack who asked?)


Yeah, he said you weren't online or something ? :lol2:

And ok dude I shall tell him


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> Jack?


Is that you not reading full posts again?! It says Jackie, I call everyone Jackie :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> any of the sides
> (was it jack who asked?)


Yeh i asked but you already said on facebook :lol2:

Thanks anyway Ty


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> Is that you not reading full posts again?! It says Jackie, I call everyone Jackie :Na_Na_Na_Na:


oh right
i did read all of it, just picked out bits i noticed


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Yeh i asked but you already said on facebook :lol2:
> 
> Thanks anyway Ty


No worries mate :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

so is anyone up to anything exciting this weekend? 
as well as kempton i mean.....


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> so is anyone up to anything exciting this weekend?
> as well as kempton i mean.....


apart from that, no
i might go herping and try an catch a grass snake to get some pics of 

apparently my dad's taking me to kempton now, so we'll be there for 10 minutes, he'll get bored and we'll have to go


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> so is anyone up to anything exciting this weekend?
> as well as kempton i mean.....


Not that I know of, there isn't much to do where I live, it's crap :lol2:

You ? :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

poultry sale tomorrow. 

my o/h's birthday on sunday. eek.

it is fairly boring here too. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> poultry sale tomorrow.
> 
> my o/h's birthday on sunday. eek.
> 
> it is fairly boring here too. :lol2:


 Ooo nice ,

awww you doing anything nice for his birthday ?

hahah, but at least where you live looks nice, our village is a :censor: hole.

full of little chavs that would sooner stab you in that back than say hello :devil:

Got space on your farm for Me and a few animals ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

we have a spare bedroom with a king size bed and a wardrobe. that do? 

i am sure a few more animals wouldn't come wrong either. :roll2:

could do with a helpful lodger.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> we have a spare bedroom with a king size bed and a wardrobe. that do?
> 
> i am sure a few more animals wouldn't come wrong either. :roll2:
> 
> could do with a helpful lodger.


:gasp:

I recon that will do fine :lol2:

Got room for like 13 snakes, 4 lizards, and 60 plus inverts ? :flrt:

Working as my rent :hmm:


that could work


----------



## Dee_Williams

yes wouldn't be a problem.

when are you on your way?? :2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum

Fajitas now


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> yes wouldn't be a problem.
> 
> when are you on your way?? :2thumb:


 
Well seeing as my sisters mates have just walked in the house, 

I'll set off walking now :flrt:

:lol2:



Colosseum said:


> Fajitas now


 
NOM :gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i'll see you next friday then. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i'll see you next month then. :lol2:


 
Fixed :blush: :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Even more of them are here....someone save me :devil:


----------



## snowgoose

Evening people


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Evening people


evening fella


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> evening fella


Hows tricks today then Ty?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Hows tricks today then Ty?


 Good mate, just stuffing my face with some pizza 


you ?


----------



## mcluskyisms

snowgoose said:


> Evening people


Jake, Meg says sorry and to come back.


----------



## snowgoose

I'm not too bad thanks mate 

Stuffed full of pizza already and had some Guinness to wash it down, so it's all good


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I'm not too bad thanks mate
> 
> Stuffed full of pizza already and had some Guinness to wash it down, so it's all good


 Sounds good fella 


Got much planned this afternoon ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Even more of them are here....someone save me :devil:


unlucky  



snowgoose said:


> Evening people


hi jake XD


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> Got much planned this afternoon ?


Its 19:19 haha


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> I'm not too bad thanks mate
> 
> Stuffed full of pizza already and had some Guinness to wash it down, so it's all good


god drink something proper, not guinness


----------



## mcluskyisms

spinnin_tom said:


> god drink something proper, not guinness


Blasphemy!!!

Guinness FTW!!!


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Its 19:19 haha













:blush::blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> god drink something proper, not guinness



I love guinness! Do not diss the drink boy


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> I love guinness! Do not diss the drink boy


eughh, it's so horrible

i would have said man up but i like disaronno amaretto and bacardi and coke lol


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> eughh, it's so horrible
> 
> i would have said man up but i like disaronno amaretto and bacardi and coke lol


Disaronno, is quite nice.

And barcardi is nice when it is mixed with Over proof rum and pineapple juice


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Disaronno, is quite nice.
> 
> And barcardi is nice when it is mixed with Over proof rum and pineapple juice


irn bru and bacardi is nice.. it just tastes like irn bru lol
i think i'm slightly obsessed with disaranno 
OH I ALSO LIKE PROPER BAHAMIAN RUM.. 
and port

one could say i'm a sophisticated drinker
i'm just glad i don't like dishwater (wkd)


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> irn bru and bacardi is nice.. it just tastes like irn bru lol
> i think i'm slightly obsessed with disaranno
> OH I ALSO LIKE PROPER BAHAMIAN RUM..
> and port
> 
> one could say i'm a sophisticated drinker
> i'm just glad i don't like dishwater (wkd)


Sounds like you have good taste 

And yeah WKD


*W*omen *K*ids and *D***kheads

:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> *W*omen *K*ids and *D***kheads
> 
> :whistling2:


seems about right to me 

now lets do an acronym for _white lightning_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Lightning_(cider)

oh, it's banned now because it encourages irresponsible drinking


----------



## garlicpickle

spinnin_tom said:


> seems about right to me
> 
> now lets do an acronym for _white lightning_
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Lightning_(cider)
> 
> oh, it's banned now because it encourages irresponsible drinking


My father in law used to drink 2 litres of that :censor: a day, he's dead now!


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> seems about right to me
> 
> now lets do an acronym for _white lightning_
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Lightning_(cider)
> 
> oh, it's banned now because it encourages irresponsible drinking


 
:lol2::lol2:

Have you ever tried that stuff ?

I would rather drink bleach :lol2:





On another note,

I got bored and done this


----------



## Dee_Williams

you boring lot. 

just coz kerry isn't here you all stop talking. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> you boring lot.
> 
> just coz kerry isn't here you all stop talking. :lol2:


hat's pretty much it!!
where is she anyway?


----------



## garlicpickle

Dee_Williams said:


> you boring lot.
> 
> just coz kerry isn't here you all stop talking. :lol2:


They're probably all busy perving over her FB pics :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

that is very likely true miss pickle. 

blooming perves............... :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

yup boring lot. am off to bed in disgust. :lol2:


----------



## hazza12

wagwan fellow keepers


----------



## Dan99

My 12 year old brother farted earlier on and it was so bad my dad had to leave the room.

MY DAD HAD TO LEAVE THE ROOM :O


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> you boring lot.
> 
> just coz kerry isn't here you all stop talking. :lol2:


 
Because we need someone to talk to :lol2:


You should be about more often :flrt:



garlicpickle said:


> They're probably all busy perving over her FB pics :lol2:


Noooooo.....I was tucked up in bed like a good boy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Colosseum

Hello my little Pigeons


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Hello my little Pigeons


Hello, my little crow ? :blush:


----------



## angelgirls29

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

wow.. loads of posts. :lol2: :roll2:


----------



## Biggys

angelgirls29 said:


> :lol2:


You posted :gasp::flrt:



Dee_Williams said:


> wow.. loads of posts. :lol2: :roll2:



Deeeeee :flrt::flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

afternoon ladies
my bum hole dad isn't picking me up until 9 tomorrow, 45 minute drive and factoring in the road closures for the olympic stuff.. i hope we get there on time


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> *afternoon ladies*
> my bum hole dad isn't picking me up until 9 tomorrow, 45 minute drive and factoring in the road closures for the olympic stuff.. i hope we get there on time


*cough* :whistling2:


We are getting there at 7:30 8:00, so we get in, last year LOADS of people didn't get in


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> *cough* :whistling2:
> 
> 
> We are getting there at 7:30 8:00, so we get in, last year LOADS of people didn't get in


i know!!
not my fault and i'm going to kill him if we don't get in


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i know!!
> not my fault and i'm going to kill him if we don't get in


Like litterally ?

You will have to walk home then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: that's a fair point tom.........


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Like litterally ?
> 
> You will have to walk home then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


why?
and they are using 2 floors, so twice as much space so surely twice as many people get in?

if i don't get in, i'll just ask a friend alan, who's selling stuff to get me a Euathlus sp. "Red" and a centipede.. obviously i'll be buying a lot more if i get in


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> why?
> and they are using 2 floors, so twice as much space so surely twice as many people get in?
> 
> if i don't get in, i'll just ask a friend alan, who's selling stuff to get me a Euathlus sp. "Red" and a centipede.. obviously i'll be buying a lot more if i get in


 
Your dad will be dead, and you can't drive 

Yeah I spose mate, but better to be safe imo

And nice


----------



## kris74

*FAO Stelios.....*

Newcastle 2 - 1 Arsenal.......

That is all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Your dad will be dead, and you can't drive
> 
> Yeah I spose mate, but better to be safe imo
> 
> And nice


oh yeah
ah well i need a good walk!!


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> oh yeah
> ah well i need a good walk!!


 :lol2:


Dude I have some more bad news for you


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> Dude I have some more bad news for you


what?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> what?


I found the male Euroscorp dead in his cage today 

I think it was just old age mate, nothing wrong with him, just layed dead on his rock


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I found the male Euroscorp dead in his cage today
> 
> I think it was just old age mate, nothing wrong with him, just layed dead on his rock


oh no 
no signs of a fall or anything no?
and not joking, but are you sure it's dead?
i thought one of mine was, took it out and it vanished so now i have a Euscorpius loose in the house!!


----------



## kris74

Premiership predictions anyone?

I say the Makems are getting twanked at Liverpool, 3 -1, Newcastle to win at home to Arsenal 2 - 1. Me to be top of the fantasy mini league on monday 3 to 1 favourite.....!


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> Premiership predictions anyone?
> 
> I say the Makems are getting twanked at Liverpool, 3 -1, Newcastle to win at home to Arsenal 2 - 1. Me to be top of the fantasy mini league on monday 3 to 1 favourite.....!


scotland ,4 - liverpool, 0


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> oh no
> no signs of a fall or anything no?
> and not joking, but are you sure it's dead?
> i thought one of mine was, took it out and it vanished so now i have a Euscorpius loose in the house!!


 
Nope, was just layed there dead 


Yup difdinatly sure mate, I tried to get it to move etc, but no movement, even picking it up by its tail didn't get a reaction, and as you know scorps well grab you witht he pinchers when you pick them up like that, no life at all


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Nope, was just layed there dead
> 
> 
> Yup difdinatly sure mate, I tried to get it to move etc, but no movement, even picking it up by its tail didn't get a reaction, and as you know scorps well grab you witht he pinchers when you pick them up like that, no life at all



ah well that's a shame
does defo sound like old age, no physical problems :L
like i said, you can get a scorpion at kempton to fill the hole


----------



## mcluskyisms

Same prediction as me!!!

Howay the Toon!!!

:no1:


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> scotland ,4 - liverpool, 0


This is serious man, we need the makems to lose every encounter so we can laugh at them on fridays at iaido and work as the place is crawling with the scumags. Andy Carroll, header, 21st minute.......


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> I found the male Euroscorp dead in his cage today
> 
> I think it was just old age mate, nothing wrong with him, just layed dead on his rock


Shame mate, was that one of your little yellow tailed scorps as well?


----------



## Dee_Williams

noooooooooooooooooooo!! it can't die! i wanted ot buy some babies off you :bash:


----------



## kris74

mcluskyisms said:


> Same prediction as me!!!
> 
> Howay the Toon!!!
> 
> :no1:


Get in there. Liverpool to do the makems as well. Big Andy with his heed. Not sure what I want the most, us to beat arsenal or the makems to take a hammering haha.

My mates bro is over from Ireland for the Gooners and will be round mine later for some ritualised abuse regardless of whether they win or lose ha, should be a vodka fuelled knees up me thinks!


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Shame mate, was that one of your little yellow tailed scorps as well?


Yup 




Dee_Williams said:


> noooooooooooooooooooo!! it can't die! i wanted ot buy some babies off you :bash:


Don't worry Dee I shalt give up on breeding them, I'm going to get some cash together, and get some off either tom, or Jorg


----------



## mcluskyisms

kris74 said:


> Get in there. Liverpool to do the makems as well. Big Andy with his heed. Not sure what I want the most, us to beat arsenal or the makems to take a hammering haha.
> 
> My mates bro is over from Ireland for the Gooners and will be round mine later for some ritualised abuse regardless of whether they win or lose ha, should be a vodka fuelled knees up me thinks!


I reckon Liverpool will spank the mackems 3-0 and I'm going for us to edge a cheeky 2-1, I'm already on beer number six but its allowed!!!

*Happy Premiership!!! *

:2thumb:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Yup


Shame mate, I don't really like scorps but there's something about these wee fellows that grabs me. I'm gonna get a few next year and build a wall in a tank for them and let them do their thing. Probably get a 4ft tank and make a dry stone wall and release around 20 of them in there to see what they do. Should make an interesting display. Will raise eyebrows as people will think I have a pet wall haha (until I get the black light on)!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Dee I shalt give up on breeding them, I'm going to get some cash together, and get some off either tom, or Jorg


tom's not got any because i lost one in the house and swapped 2 
i will be going out in a month or two with ray gabriel, should have a good 10


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Shame mate, I don't really like scorps but there's something about these wee fellows that grabs me. I'm gonna get a few next year and build a wall in a tank for them and let them do their thing. Probably get a 4ft tank and make a dry stone wall and release around 20 of them in there to see what they do. Should make an interesting display. Will raise eyebrows as people will think I have a pet wall haha (until I get the black light on)!


Borrowing my Ideas 

and sounds good mate


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> tom's not got any because i lost one in the house and swapped 2
> i will be going out in a month or two with ray gabriel, should have a good 10


I am not after them right now 

But I might have to make a order with you, before you go hunting for them


----------



## kris74

mcluskyisms said:


> I reckon Liverpool will spank the mackems 3-0 and I'm going for us to edge a cheeky 2-1, I'm already on beer number six but its allowed!!!
> 
> *Happy Premiership!!! *
> 
> :2thumb:


Happy premiership to yourself there bigman! I need beers, 1st match kicks off in 3 minutes, I kick off in 5 minutes..... I'll be back to moan or rejoice after the Arsenal game, until then, peace :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I am not after them right now
> 
> But I might have to make a order with you, before you go hunting for them


ooh don't be saying that.
last time i mentioned ''order'' grant told me off and removed the post because i can't remember


----------



## mcluskyisms

kris74 said:


> Happy premiership to yourself there bigman! I need beers, 1st match kicks off in 3 minutes, I kick off in 5 minutes..... I'll be back to moan or rejoice after the Arsenal game, until then, peace :2thumb:


Man, its just wrong seeing Jose Enrique in a red shirt.


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Borrowing my Ideas
> 
> and sounds good mate


Is that what you were gonna do? Great minds think alike or something like that haha


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> ooh don't be saying that.
> last time i mentioned ''order'' grant told me off and removed the post because i can't remember


 
Did I say order. I meant, I like ducks ? :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Is that what you were gonna do? Great minds think alike or something like that haha


Yeah 

I think I told you about it, Might not of though ,

But doesn't matter if they breed well like that, it shall be a good example of how to breed them


----------



## iLuke

Why in inverts section btw ?


----------



## Dee_Williams

i was gonna get some from jorg too. the postage is a bit pricey (as are the scorps really) but i would like a trio or ish really. fab little beasties. :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> i was gonna get some from jorg too. the postage is a bit pricey (as are the scorps really) but i would like a trio or ish really. fab little beasties. :flrt:


if i was odering from europe, i'd much rather get a proper scorpion :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i was gonna get some from jorg too. the postage is a bit pricey (as are the scorps really) but i would like a trio or ish really. fab little beasties. :flrt:


Well if you want some, and I do, do you fancy ordering together, and splitting postage ? :hmm:


----------



## Stelios

kris74 said:


> Newcastle 2 - 1 Arsenal.......
> 
> That is all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I don't mind getting beat by you lot, I like you more than Arsenal just unfortunate that I wasn't born there.
Why? They have some of the best supporters, always liked the kit and when we stuffed you in the FA cup you lot clapped us.
Oh to be......


----------



## Dee_Williams

yes hon. i definately do.

and seeing as you are on your way up here as we speak it should be easy. :roll2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

iLuke said:


> Why in inverts section btw ?


Because it concerns Spiders and Invert people... 



Stelios said:


> I don't mind getting beat by you lot, I like you more than Arsenal just unfortunate that I wasn't born there.
> Why? They have some of the best supporters, always liked the kit and when we stuffed you in the FA cup you lot clapped us.
> Oh to be......


Haha

Well if your surrendering the three points I'll take them now.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> yes hon. i definately do.
> 
> and seeing as you are on your way up here as we speak it should be easy. :roll2:


Yup :no1:


I expect to be greeted with a nice warm bed :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Well if you want some, and I do, do you fancy ordering together, and splitting postage ? :hmm:


we could have a 3 way?

(postage splitting, not the other one)


----------



## Dee_Williams

:roll2:
:gasp:

he has some interesting stuff on that site. my german is higher rusty though.

i am happy to be receiver or to pay someone else to get the beasties.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> :roll2:
> :gasp:
> 
> he has some interesting stuff on that site. my german is higher rusty though.
> 
> i am happy to be receiver or to pay someone else to get the beasties.


can i have a link to the site please?


----------



## Dee_Williams

it is in tylers scorpion thread.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> we could have a 3 way?
> 
> (postage splitting, not the other one)


I was just about to say WTF tom, no

But then I read the lest bit :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> :roll2:
> :gasp:
> 
> he has some interesting stuff on that site. my german is higher rusty though.
> 
> *i am happy to be receiver *or to pay someone else to get the beasties.


This just gets better :lol2:

Well I can't talk german at all, but I know someone that is pretty good at it, so I will get them to translate if needed

But Jorg is pretty good at english : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> it is in tylers scorpion thread.


which is where :blush:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> can i have a link to the site please?





Dee_Williams said:


> it is in tylers scorpion thread.


 .:www.schaben-spinnen.de - Jörg Bernhardt :. Willkommen/Welcome


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> .:www.schaben-spinnen.de - Jörg Bernhardt :. Willkommen/Welcome


i already have that favourited :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

.:www.schaben-spinnen.de - Jörg Bernhardt :. Shop


----------



## Dee_Williams

o honestly. i just looked and found it for you. :lol2:

and not only was it already posted, it was saved. :gasp::bash: bad boy.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i already have that favourited :blush:


:lol2:


Dee_Williams said:


> .:www.schaben-spinnen.de - Jörg Bernhardt :. Shop


 
*cough* :whistling2:



Dee_Williams said:


> o honestly. i just looked and found it for you. :lol2:
> 
> and not only was it already posted, it was saved. :gasp::bash: bad boy.


I have it on my favorites bar :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Stelios said:


> I don't mind getting beat by you lot, I like you more than Arsenal just unfortunate that I wasn't born there.
> Why? They have some of the best supporters, always liked the kit and when we stuffed you in the FA cup you lot clapped us.
> Oh to be......


Sportsmanship at its best mate 

It's the big fixture today after last years thriller, makems are already 1 - 0 down haha, I hope the scousers really do them over today, maybe keep their mouths closed at work on Monday. I work smack in the middle of a makem pit village, it's a proper nightmare!


----------



## Dee_Williams

o pfft. 
that is it. all warm bed privileges are revoked. you'll have to sleep in the barn with the pigs. :roll2:


----------



## kris74

iLuke said:


> Why in inverts section btw ?


Because mackems have no backbone..... :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> o pfft.
> that is it. all warm bed privileges are revoked. you'll have to sleep in the barn with the pigs. :roll2:


But....but....


I got you a present


----------



## Dee_Williams

ooooooooooooooo present...............
tempting...............


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

If any one wants to add me on facebook my name is wayne burt profile pic is my chile rose


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> ooooooooooooooo present...............
> tempting...............


Wanna know what it is ? :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

Btw I am a Magpie :2thumb:

Newcastle 2-0 Arsenal


----------



## mcluskyisms

Colosseum said:


> Btw I am a Magpie :2thumb:
> 
> Newcastle 2-0 Arsenal


Win to you sir.

:no1:


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> Btw I am a Magpie :2thumb:
> 
> Newcastle 2-0 Arsenal


Get in there!!

SO many Toon fans I never knew about on here haha. Makems have just equalised, Liverpool have gone to sleep by the look of things...


----------



## mcluskyisms

kris74 said:


> SO many Toon fans I never knew about on here haha. Makems have just equalised, Liverpool have gone to sleep by the look of things...


Aye, they should've been 2-0 up in the first half when that big pansy Ferdinand took a dive when Carroll scored...

Hopefully they'll regroup and sort it out!


----------



## Dee_Williams

urgh, football.

congrats to all who are happy and commiserations to the un happy people.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> urgh, football.
> 
> congrats to all who are happy and commiserations to the un happy people.


i HATE football


----------



## Biggys

to those that won....you cheating douches

And to those that lost......HAHAAHAH you deserved it


*sits back and gets pop corn*


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: 

i like rugby personally. yummy men with sexy legs and tight arses. (generally, not all of them.) :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2:
> 
> i like rugby personally. yummy men with sexy legs and tight arses. (generally, not all of them.) :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


i like rughby too
(not for those reasons of course)
i'm actually quite a good hooker
(again, not that type of hooker)


----------



## vivalabam

Don't even get me started on footbal,, just had to watch half hour of some shit results just so I can get my hair dyed. >_< 

The OH is here so I've been doing stuff with him, but I'm fed up of faking an interest in football, so I thought I'd come on and say if any one sees me at Kempton come say hello! I'm friendly really. :whistling2: I probably won;t recognise many people, maybe Tyler as his head will be 4 ft above everyone elses? 

I should be easy to spot, straight blonde hair, with a ginger boyfriend. 

I'll have a beige top on, jeans and black heels, and a black bag. Oh and a black cardigan thing. :lol2: Look for the bright pink nails if all else fails. :whistling2:


----------



## angelgirls29

Less than a month til ice hockey starts!!!! :no1:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2:
> 
> i like rugby personally. yummy men with sexy legs and tight arses. (generally, not all of them.) :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


I used to love rugby, but can't play anymore 



spinnin_tom said:


> i like rughby too
> (not for those reasons of course)
> i'm actually quite a good hooker
> (again, not that type of hooker)


Tom you kill all my fun 

But I shall sig that 



vivalabam said:


> Don't even get me started on footbal,, just had to watch half hour of some shit results just so I can get my hair dyed. >_<
> 
> The OH is here so I've been doing stuff with him, but I'm fed up of faking an interest in football, so I thought I'd come on and say if any one sees me at Kempton come say hello! I'm friendly really. :whistling2: I probably won;t recognise many people, maybe Tyler as his head will be 4 ft above everyone elses?
> 
> I should be easy to spot, straight blonde hair, with a ginger boyfriend.
> 
> I'll have a beige top on, jeans and black heels, and a black bag. Oh and a black cardigan thing. :lol2: Look for the bright pink nails if all else fails. :whistling2:


 
Oh...you are bringing the OH...Awkward..:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

:2thumb: *Howay the Toon!!!* :2thumb:​


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Tom you kill all my fun
> 
> But I shall sig that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...you are bringing the OH...Awkward..:whistling2: :lol2:



that's not going to go down well, kerry has to ditch the bloke to come and talk to you, Ty 

and i love the new quote XD


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> that's not going to go down well, kerry has to ditch the bloke to come and talk to you, Ty
> 
> and i love the new quote XD


Bwahaha :lol2:

And I thought you might


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Oh...you are bringing the OH...Awkward..:whistling2: :lol2:


LOL! He can step outside for a second, it will be fine? :whistling2:



spinnin_tom said:


> that's not going to go down well, kerry has to ditch the bloke to come and talk to you, Ty
> 
> and i love the new quote XD


LOL! He's ok, he is a friendly guy, plus Tyler can just eat him?


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> LOL! He's ok, he is a friendly guy, plus Tyler can just eat him?


easy fix, that would be far better.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! He can step outside for a second, it will be fine? :whistling2:


Will be needing more than a second, if you are still doing that table :whistling2: 





vivalabam said:


> LOL! He's ok, he is a friendly guy, plus Tyler can just eat him?


I'm not a big fan of carrots.....sorry that was mean, but you set me up for it :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2:
> 
> i like rugby personally. yummy men with sexy legs and tight arses. (generally, not all of them.) :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


What's it like to chase an egg....WHATS it like to chase an egg...... We usually reserve that one for Wigan but saying as you started it........ :devil:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I'm not a big fan of carrots.....sorry that was mean, but you set me up for it :lol2:


perfect timing
see now kerry could now say ''no, i can see you don't like carrots'' or similar lol
what's your number then, Ty?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> perfect timing
> see now kerry could now say ''no, i can see you don't like carrots'' or similar lol
> what's your number then, Ty?


Is that a poor attempt at a fat joke Tom ? :lol2:


PM sent


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Is that a poor attempt at a fat joke Tom ? :lol2:


maybe :blush:
i can't really talk 
well i can't.. i'm a mute


----------



## garlicpickle

spinnin_tom said:


> maybe :blush:
> i can't really talk
> well i can't.. i'm a mute


stop getting our hopes up Tom. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

garlicpickle said:


> stop getting our hopes up Tom. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i don't get the joke


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening, ladies, gents and perverts!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening, ladies, gents and perverts!!


which one am i?

jon, what's your Euathlus sp red like?


----------



## Dee_Williams

well we don't really know. we could all be all of the above. gulp.

now that is a scary thought.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> maybe :blush:
> i can't really talk
> well i can't.. i'm a mute


:lol2:



garlicpickle said:


> stop getting our hopes up Tom. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Like a ninja :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> i don't get the joke


She means Shush :lol2:



Jonb1982 said:


> Evening, ladies, gents and perverts!!


I am a gent :whistling2:



Dee_Williams said:


> well we don't really know. we could all be all of the above. gulp.
> 
> now that is a scary thought.


 
a Gentle Shemale Pervert :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> well we don't really know. we could all be all of the above. gulp.
> 
> now that is a scary thought.


indeed it is 
can i be a pervert at 15 :L


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> which one am i?
> 
> jon, what's your Euathlus sp red like?


It's only a sling Tom, it moulted yesterday actually! Very slow growing, get a juvie or sub adult!


They are meant to be one of the most docile T's around! Most people on here who have one will back that up! And I think they look quite nice too!


----------



## garlicpickle

spinnin_tom said:


> indeed it is
> can i be a pervert at 15 :L


no, you have to be 18 to be officially perverted, before that you just have a provisional pervert licence.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> It's only a sling Tom, it moulted yesterday actually! Very slow growing, get a juvie or sub adult!
> 
> 
> They are meant to be one of the most docile T's around! Most people on here who have one will back that up! And I think they look quite nice too!


right, thanks mate 
TSS should have a few tomorrow


----------



## Dee_Williams

ppl? hmmmmm...........

it could work miss garlic.


----------



## kris74

garlicpickle said:


> no, you have to be 18 to be officially perverted, before that you just have a provisional pervert licence.


Heh :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

we should make a small banner and award it to people...........


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> we should make a small banner and award it to people...........


what a good idea

is there like a list of things you need to do before you win?


----------



## garlicpickle

Dee_Williams said:


> we should make a small banner and award it to people...........


go for it


----------



## Biggys

A pervert Banner ? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> A pervert Banner ? :lol2:


i know
they must all be senile or something 

(oh no she didn't)


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i know
> they must all be senile or something
> 
> (oh no she didn't)


Senile :gasp:

you are on your own dude, I'm not getting a slap for you :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Senile :gasp:
> 
> you are on your own dude, I'm not getting a slap for you :lol2:


:blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Senile :gasp:
> 
> you are on your own dude, I'm not getting a slap for you :lol2:


i've just realized that a majority of the older than me people aren't even 60 lol..
is senile actually a real thing?


----------



## garlicpickle

spinnin_tom said:


> i know
> they must all be senile or something
> 
> (oh no she didn't)


I might be heading for senility but I'll still be quick enough to smack you one if I see you at the AES, cheeky imp :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

garlicpickle said:


> I might be heading for senility but I'll still be quick enough to smack you one if I see you at the AES, cheeky imp :lol2:


ahahaha i'm not going 
sorry  :bash:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> ahahaha i'm not going
> sorry  :bash:


even worse on you mate..

Women never forget, you will get like 2 years up the line and forget about it, and then Lisa will clip your ear when you least expect it :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> even worse on you mate..
> 
> Women never forget, you will get like 2 years up the line and forget about it, and then Lisa will clip your ear when you least expect it :lol2:


oh god
*locks all the doors*


----------



## Jonb1982

What's the referrals thing in general information on profiles?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> What's the referrals thing in general information on profiles?


don't see anything :L


----------



## Jonb1982

If you click on see all statistics then right at bottom it says referrals, you have one Tom,


----------



## spinnin_tom

when somebody joins, they can say that somebody told them about the site, in this case caolan 159 (think that's his name) did


----------



## Jonb1982

Ah right! I thought it was if you had been naughty or summat lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Ah right! I thought it was if you had been naughty or summat lol


naah that's infractions 
i have 3 of those if we're counting 

EDIT: 4 actually lol


----------



## Jonb1982

Haha I've only got the one!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Haha I've only got the one!


are you sure?
i think it's expired


----------



## Stelios

What a load of crap.:bash:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> are you sure?
> i think it's expired


Mine expires 21st October!


----------



## Biggys

Stelios said:


> What a load of crap.:bash:


What is up fella


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> What is up fella



Football I reckon!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Mine expires 21st October!


oh, i can't find yours lol


----------



## kris74

Stelios said:


> What a load of crap.:bash:


Aye, sounded like a none event. Barton not really firing today but at least it's a clean sheet. Good start. Wish the makems had gotten beat though, stupid scousers threw it away


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> oh, i can't find yours lol



What you mean you can't find it? I thought they were private?!


----------



## garlicpickle

you can't see other people's infractions unless you're a mod.


----------



## spinnin_tom

garlicpickle said:


> you can't see other people's infractions unless you're a mod.


AAAAH i see !!!
oh course, you used to be a mod duuuh


----------



## mcluskyisms

Here's my commentary...

Crap first half, both sides didn't really test the keepers, if anything Arsenal had the better of the half. Second half Obertan on, Arsenal looking a little worn out from the first half TBH Newcastle slightly edging play. Then, Song stamps on Barton, Barton trys to get one back on him (didnt work) then, Gervinho takes a dive in the box, Barton explodes (handbags) Gervinho lashes out, Barton shows him how to do simulation. Gervinho off, Barton laughing. Newcastles game to win, on comes Lovenkrands, cant do anything, neither can Arsenal, ref blows. End of match, good point for both teams TBH as they were both poo.

:2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

Arsenal are crap, there is only one team in North London!!!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Here is a photograph of Mr. Hankey the Christmas Poo to cheer y'all up. 










"Hidey hoooooooooo"

And that.


----------



## kris74

mcluskyisms said:


> Here's my commentary...
> 
> Crap first half, both sides didn't really test the keepers, if anything Arsenal had the better of the half. Second half Obertan on, Arsenal looking a little worn out from the first half TBH Newcastle slightly edging play. Then, Song stamps on Barton, Barton trys to get one back on him (didnt work) then, Gervinho takes a dive in the box, Barton explodes (handbags) Gervinho lashes out, Barton shows him how to do simulation. Gervinho off, Barton laughing. Newcastles game to win, on comes Lovenkrands, cant do anything, neither can Arsenal, ref blows. End of match, good point for both teams TBH as they were both poo.
> 
> :2thumb:


Aye, sounded pretty poor.....

I'm now up to my eyeballs in Calsberg Export, something green and some dirty ambient trance on spotify and it's only just gone 8pm ha


----------



## Dee_Williams

sorry, it's a bit crap. but it had to be reasonably clean............


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> image
> 
> sorry, it's a bit crap. but it had to be reasonably clean............


That is just epic :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

so now to decide the qualifying attributes.


----------



## kris74

There's something distinctly Mrs Robinson about this plasce today, can't quite put me finger on it though......?!


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> so now to decide the qualifying attributes.


I would say being a perv would be a good start :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

AND the full licence pic............... :mf_dribble:


----------



## snowgoose

What about the pervs over 18 y/o?


----------



## Dee_Williams

kris74 said:


> There's something distinctly Mrs Robinson about this plasce today, can't quite put me finger on it though......?!


it was miss pickle that started it!

actually, it was kerry. i will blame her!


----------



## Dee_Williams

snowgoose said:


> What about the pervs over 18 y/o?


the yget an immediate full license i would of thought. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> AND the full licence pic............... :mf_dribble:


:mf_dribble:



snowgoose said:


> What about the pervs over 18 y/o?


You mean most of RFUK :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> it was miss pickle that started it!
> 
> actually, it was kerry. i will blame her!


Yeah yeah.....

Lemonheads Mrs Robinson a Musique video - YouTube


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Yeah yeah.....
> 
> Lemonheads Mrs Robinson a Musique video - YouTube


Hahahah

I'm scared to click it :blush::lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

kris74 said:


> Yeah yeah.....
> 
> Lemonheads Mrs Robinson a Musique video - YouTube


Have always loved that cover


----------



## geckodelta

hey guys


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> hey guys


Hey duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude :no1:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Hey duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude :no1:


How are you? 
Looking forward to kempton?
Im extatic cause im hoping to get a hardwickie :no1:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> How are you?
> Looking forward to kempton?
> Im extatic cause im hoping to hardwickie :no1:


I am stupidly excited :lol2:

And I'm good fella, you ?


Oo I like them, to bad my dad won't let me keep them =/


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I am stupidly excited :lol2:
> 
> And I'm good fella, you ?
> 
> 
> Oo I like them, to bad my dad won't let me keep them =/


good thanks 
Yeah.. my mum wont let me keep them either :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> good thanks
> Yeah.. my mum wont let me keep them either :whistling2:


She will be in for a shock then :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> She will be in for a shock then :lol2:


Im gonna keep it where she cant see it :lol2:
Just hope to god it doesn't escape :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Im gonna keep it where she cant see it :lol2:
> Just hope to god it doesn't escape :gasp:


 
That will be a scarey moment :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> That will be a scarey moment :lol2:


yep :lol2: been up to much today??


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> yep :lol2: been up to much today??


Been working to get some money for kempton, and then just chilling, and I done a drawing for Tom :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

boo! 
bet everyone has gone to bed now.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> boo!
> bet everyone has gone to bed now.


I'm up, as you know :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

snort. that sounds REALLY bad you know. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> snort. that sounds REALLY bad you know. :lol2:


 
It does now I read it back :blush: :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i dunno. trying to get me into trouble!


----------



## snowgoose

Hello peeps


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i dunno. trying to get me into trouble!


 
You are the one that asked If I was up :whistling2:



snowgoose said:


> Hello peeps


 
Hello Jake, how is life mate ?


----------



## geckodelta

hey dee hey jake


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> You are the one that asked If I was up :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Jake, how is life mate ?


Not too bad thanks dude, yourself?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Not too bad thanks dude, yourself?


 
Good to hear fella, I'm frigging great, on a hype :lol2:

Been up to much mate ?


----------



## ChrisNE

Evening girls and boys!


----------



## snowgoose

Nah not really

just trying to work out postage on the latest order that arrived on Thursday lol

a lot easier to work it out online first and keeps my brain in check too lol


----------



## Biggys

ChrisNE said:


> Evening girls and boys!


 
Hello dude :notworthy:



snowgoose said:


> Nah not really
> 
> just trying to work out postage on the latest order that arrived on Thursday lol
> 
> a lot easier to work it out online first and keeps my brain in check too lol


I'm afraid I can't be of any help there either, I just pay what the person tells me :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Well, I've just tott'ed it all up and it's gonna work out about £50 :lol2:

not too bad 

and Hi Chris


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Well, I've just tott'ed it all up and it's gonna work out about £50 :lol2:
> 
> not too bad
> 
> and Hi Chris


I recon I should get some, seeing as I helped :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> I recon I should get some, seeing as I helped :whistling2: :lol2:


you helped? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> you helped? :lol2:


Yup, by being honest and saying I can't help you, which spurred you on to do it yourself, therefore I helped :whistling2:


Now.......I take cash or spiders :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

I had worked it all out before even mentioning it on here, so you get nothing


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I had worked it all out before even mentioning it on here, so you get nothing


Then why would you say you are still trying to work it out....hmmm.....trying to do me over aren't you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

yup, you caught me :lol2:


----------



## kris74

I just got 4 versi slings the other day and have just tong fed them all as the crix are slightly too big. I have just fallen in love with them all, they are so cute, just little blue fuzzballs popping out from behind their bark to nab their food then back in again. I bought them to grow on and then sell but I don't know if I'll be able to with these little beauties :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> yup, you caught me :lol2:


I'll let you off the charges this time :Na_Na_Na_Na:


But I have my eyes on you :devil:


:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

helllooo peeps.


ah kris i love the versi's. :flrt::flrt:

they are what got me interested in spids.

although mine don't really eat much.


----------



## Jonb1982

Argh, my gob Is on fire!!!!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> Argh, my gob Is on fire!!!!!!


been eating spiders?

or had a spid flick with your mouth open?


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> been eating spiders?
> 
> or had a spid flick with your mouth open?



Nooooooo! Spicy pizza with extra jalopenos!


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah............. self inflicted then..............

no sympathy now. :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Its ok now, I've just cooled things off with some carlsberg!!


Tshhhhhhh


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> helllooo peeps.
> 
> 
> ah kris i love the versi's. :flrt::flrt:
> 
> they are what got me interested in spids.
> 
> although mine don't really eat much.


I have 2 larger ones that were just for my collection and I know that versi's always sell so I bought 4 at 1.5cm to sell next summer but I might end up just having a versi shelf instead. I look at these and wonder how can anyone be scared of them, they so titchy and blue!


----------



## ChrisNE

snowgoose said:


> Well, I've just tott'ed it all up and it's gonna work out about £50 :lol2:
> 
> not too bad
> 
> and Hi Chris


This for your order?

I can't stop playing with your basket....the basket I have on your site that is.


----------



## kris74

Jonb1982 said:


> Its ok now, I've just cooled things off with some carlsberg!!
> 
> 
> Tshhhhhhh


I too am on the Carslberg, Export for me, the other stuff is just pish...


----------



## Biggys

Right I'm off to bed Guys and Gals,


I shall see some of you at kempton 


Night : victory:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i got 2 juv versi's. the yhave become a minor obsession. the yare so pretty. 
they do move quite quick compared to the other t's i have though.


----------



## Dee_Williams

have fun at kempton! (i hate you all)


----------



## Jonb1982

kris74 said:


> I too am on the Carslberg, Export for me, the other stuff is just pish...



Yes it is indeed my friend! But it's cheap like the budgie!!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

night guys. have fun at kempton those of you who are going.  (said grudgingly. :lol2


----------



## vivalabam

It's Kempton time! 

We're leaving soon, everyone is taking ages though, I've been up since 7. :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> It's Kempton time!
> 
> We're leaving soon, everyone is taking ages though, I've been up since 7. :blush:



Morning! What u gonna buy then!?!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning! What u gonna buy then!?!


Morning. :no1: Erm... Everything? :whistling2: I've no idea yet, I'm not going out with the intention to buy anything in particular.


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Morning. :no1: Erm... Everything? :whistling2: I've no idea yet, I'm not going out with the intention to buy anything in particular.



Exciting stuff! well hope you have a good one!!!


If you ever get there lol


----------



## angelgirls29

I love not queuing... :lol2:
Apparently the queues at Kempton are massive


----------



## Dee_Williams

I imagine they would be. am still mega jealous though.


----------



## angelgirls29

Dee_Williams said:


> I imagine they would be. am still mega jealous though.


I've got Ty on the look out for interesting stuff :lol2:
I went last year "for a look around"... big mistake. Queuing for hours to not buy anything... But it topped up my tan :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

angelgirls29 said:


> I've got Ty on the look out for interesting stuff :lol2:
> I went last year "for a look around"... big mistake. Queuing for hours to not buy anything... But it topped up my tan :lol2:



That's if he gets in lol, I so couldn't be arsed queuing for hours and especially then not to buy anything!


----------



## Dee_Williams

he said he was getting there really early so he stood a good chance.

fingers crossed for him and you angel. :2thumb:
i so wouldn't be able to control myself at that show though. i would end up coming home with loads and be murdered.


----------



## angelgirls29

Dee_Williams said:


> he said he was getting there really early so he stood a good chance.
> 
> fingers crossed for him and you angel. :2thumb:
> i so wouldn't be able to control myself at that show though. i would end up coming home with loads and be murdered.


I would probably not come back with anything :lol2:
There'd be too much there that my head would explode with the choice and by the time I'd decided everything would be sold and everyone gone home :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

Lol

Well ive had another moult today, my A.Iodius sling, doesnt look to have increased in size much though!!

And my S.Lineola has just laid another ooth (unfertilized), shame i dont have a male for her!!


----------



## Biggys

For everyone one that I said I would meet.

Sorry I ended up leaving really early, as I mucked up my shoulder in the crowd 

But Next show, we shall meet :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I saw tom and callum, said Hi, and you both walked straight past me :roll2:


----------



## Biggys

angelgirls29 said:


> I love not queuing... :lol2:
> Apparently the queues at Kempton are massive


Massive is an understatment :lol2:


Oh I saw some awesome snails, but they where 40 quid each :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

On my way back from kempton the ques weren't as bad as I expected 
Only got a gbb and a scolopendra subspines but pretty happy with the day... Looks like my gbb might be going into a death curl though :/


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> On my way back from kempton the ques weren't as bad as I expected
> Only got a gbb and a scolopendra subspines but pretty happy with the day... Looks like my gbb might be going into a death curl though :/


 
Awww that sucks dude 


And you ignored me


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> For everyone one that I said I would meet.
> 
> Sorry I ended up leaving really early, as I mucked up my shoulder in the crowd
> 
> But Next show, we shall meet :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I saw tom and callum, said Hi, and you both walked straight past me :roll2:


 
What happened to your shoulder?

And did you buy anything!!??


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> What happened to your shoulder?
> 
> And did you buy anything!!??


My shoulders dislocated pretty easily, and I got knocked, and it like started slipping out :lol2:

and I just made a thread :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

hey guys


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> hey guys


Heya dude :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Heya dude :2thumb:


I did not ignore you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I did not ignore you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You did, I said Hi, I was like lent over you nan saying Hi, and you just blanked me :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You did, I said Hi, I was like lent over you nan saying Hi, and you just blanked me :lol2:


you have a very quiet voice :lol2: brb


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> you have a very quiet voice :lol2: brb


Yes well, I wasn't going to shout in your face HI 


You would of thought I was a right freak :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

I just fed the _Araneus diadematus _living in our bedroom a 4mm cricket, will see if I can get a pic in a bit.










_

:mf_dribble:
_


----------



## mcluskyisms

As promised...










:no1:


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> As promised...
> 
> image
> 
> :no1:


awesome!


----------



## mcluskyisms

geckodelta said:


> awesome!


Shes been living in our room for about a week, I think she is cool!

Hah


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> Shes been living in our room for about a week, I think she is cool!
> 
> Hah


I agree! :2thumb:


----------



## mcluskyisms

geckodelta said:


> I agree! :2thumb:


Im surprised the Mrs let me keep her in there, although I think she secretly loves spiders too....

:whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Hello everyone, I'm back now. :no1: Escaped my OH and back from Kempton. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Hello everyone, I'm back now. :no1: Escaped my OH and back from Kempton. :whistling2:


you escaped him.. that sounds much more promising! :no1:
and hiya  
how are you? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> you escaped him.. that sounds much more promising! :no1:
> and hiya
> how are you? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Not to bad... Should we hug? :whistling2:

I'm tired now, just happy for a sit down really! I keep checking on my Ts, make sure they are ok, they aren't impressed!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Not to bad... Should we hug? :whistling2:
> 
> I'm tired now, just happy for a sit down really! I keep checking on my Ts, make sure they are ok, they aren't impressed!


Hmm handshake,hug,handshake,hug?!?! :blowup:
worlds most awkward moment :lol2:
ahh My GBB sling didnt make the journey home.. gutted 
and my centipede is still trying to eat me... atleast I know she's healthy :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Hmm handshake,hug,handshake,hug?!?! :blowup:
> worlds most awkward moment :lol2:
> ahh My GBB sling didnt make the journey home  gutted
> and my centipede is still trying to eat me... atleast I know she's healthy :lol2:


LOL! funny. :lol2:

Seriously, are you sure? That's weird how it didn't... I'd have thought it would have been fine?


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL! funny. :lol2:
> 
> Seriously, are you sure? That's weird how it didn't... I'd have thought it would have been fine?


yep Im sure... got it home and the tub was all steamed up... I realised there wasnt any ventilation and the and it was a hot day so you eventually have a boil in the bad spider


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> yep Im sure... got it home and the tub was all steamed up... I realised there wasnt any ventilation and the and it was a hot day so you eventually have a boil in the bad spider


Oh wow that's bad.  Sorry to hear that it was a cute little spider! All my pots steamed up as well, I had to put them in the car eventually.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Oh wow that's bad.  Sorry to hear that it was a cute little spider! All my pots steamed up as well, I had to put them in the car eventually.


I know, I was sad 
the smallest sling Ive ever had I think.. so cute 
Now im left with chewy the satanic centipede :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I know, I was sad
> the smallest sling Ive ever had I think.. so cute
> Now im left with chewy the satanic centipede :gasp:


Yeah.  

LOL! That's funny. :lol2: I was going to get one, but then didn't. Every show I do the same.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah.
> 
> LOL! That's funny. :lol2: I was going to get one, but then didn't. Every show I do the same.


I was going to get one.. got there and thought no way, but then I couldnt walk away so I had to buy one :lol2:
Im not scared or anything :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I was going to get one.. got there and thought no way, but then I couldnt walk away so I had to buy one :lol2:
> Im not scared or anything :whistling2:


LOL! I am. :lol2: Which is why I keep not getting one. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL! I am. :lol2: Which is why I keep not getting one. :blush:


I lied... Im so scared of this thing! :gasp:
I have to repot it tomorrow.... Not looking forward to it :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Ello everyone


----------



## spinnin_tom

go look at my pictures on the kempton post..
you're all too busy arguing to notice my pictures


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I lied... Im so scared of this thing! :gasp:
> I have to repot it tomorrow.... Not looking forward to it :lol2:


LOL! Good luck, much rather you than me! 



snowgoose said:


> Ello everyone


Hey ya, good day? 



spinnin_tom said:


> go look at my pictures on the kempton post..
> you're all too busy arguing to notice my pictures


I did see them, very nice pics. :flrt: I just don't like to be told I can't take care of my Ts, when I spend most of my time looking out for them, making sure they are ok.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hello everyone, I'm back now. :no1: Escaped my OH and back from Kempton. :whistling2:


Hey Kerry, I didn't see you 

Even looked for your table :whistling2:





geckodelta said:


> Hmm handshake,hug,handshake,hug?!?! :blowup:
> worlds most awkward moment :lol2:
> ahh My GBB sling didnt make the journey home.. gutted
> and my centipede is still trying to eat me... atleast I know she's healthy :lol2:


 
You done better than me, I would of gone bright read and ended up like doing some weird hug shake combo, that is probably class as assault :blush:


Aww I'm gutted for you mate


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Hey Kerry, I didn't see you
> 
> Even looked for your table :whistling2:
> 
> 
> You done better than me, I would of gone bright read and ended up like doing some weird hug shake combo, that is probably class as assault :blush:
> 
> 
> Aww I'm gutted for you mate


It was the one in the dark corner. :Na_Na_Na_Na: I didn't see you, I was expecting to, you're like verging on giant. 

LOL! It nearly did end up like that, was well funny. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Hey Kerry, I didn't see you
> 
> Even looked for your table :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You done better than me, I would of gone bright read and ended up like doing some weird hug shake combo, that is probably class as assault :blush:
> 
> 
> Aww I'm gutted for you mate


I did do a hug handshake combo... its was a hugshake :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> It was the one in the dark corner. :Na_Na_Na_Na: I didn't see you, I was expecting to, you're like verging on giant.
> 
> LOL! It nearly did end up like that, was well funny. :lol2:


 
I checked all the dark corners :Na_Na_Na_Na:

ahahahah such a poor awkward boy. :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> I did do a hug handshake combo... its was a hugshake :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I checked all the dark corners :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> ahahahah such a poor awkward boy. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


Im not usually awkward 
I greet people with handshakes... kerry wanted a hug.... this meant a hugshake :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Good luck, much rather you than me!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ya, good day?
> 
> 
> 
> I did see them, very nice pics. :flrt: I just don't like to be told I can't take care of my Ts, when I spend most of my time looking out for them, making sure they are ok.


Not bad thanks 

just been sorting some Ts for sending out tomorrow 

Someone ordered a P.muticus, and there was me thinking, fine, this will be a doddle like the last one I tubbed up ( I ended up holding the last one )

This one had other ideas.

Open the tub nice as you like, put the lid on the floor, and then quickly put the lid back on the tub before it bites me :lol:

It strikes the air about 8 times in a row with venom literally being spat everywhere while hissing and trying to bit my face of


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Im not usually awkward
> I greet people with handshakes... kerry wanted a hug.... this meant a hugshake :Na_Na_Na_Na:


See I great with a handshake also, but for Kerry, I would greet with anything  :flrt:

:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> See I great with a handshake also, but for Kerry, I would greet with anything  :flrt:
> 
> :lol2:


we kinda just stood there in silence for 5 seconds trying to work out weather to hug or to shake each others hands... then kerry was like " look are we gonna hug or not" I was like yeah! ( kerry scares me  ) not that im complaining about the hug :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> we kinda just stood there in silence for 5 seconds trying to work out weather to hug or to shake each others hands... then kerry was like " look are we gonna hug or not" I was like yeah! ( kerry scares me  ) not that im complaining about the hug :lol2:


 
Haahahaha :lol2:


Rather you than me dude, I would of paniced :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Haahahaha :lol2:
> 
> 
> Rather you than me dude, I would of paniced :lol2:


its fine cause then I spoke about my GBB sling so it took our minds of that incredibly awkward moment.. as I walked away I was like "im such a twat" :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I checked all the dark corners :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> ahahahah such a poor awkward boy. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


What time did you leave? I think you were downstairs while I was upstairs, then we swapped. Then when I went round again you may have gone. I'm sure I would have spotted you if we were on the same floor. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> its fine cause then I spoke about my GBB sling so it took our minds of that incredibly awkward moment.. as I walked away I was like "im such a twat" :lol2:


Dude at least you didn't trip....that would have been the cherry on the cake :roll2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> What time did you leave? I think you were downstairs while I was upstairs, then we swapped. Then when I went round again you may have gone. I'm sure I would have spotted you if we were on the same floor. :lol2:


I left at 12, becuase I messed up my shoulder :lol2:

Yeah I recon you are right , next time I be on both floors, just for you :flrt: :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Im not usually awkward
> I greet people with handshakes... kerry wanted a hug.... this meant a hugshake :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You can't handshake at our age! Unless we're going for a business meeting. :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> Not bad thanks
> 
> just been sorting some Ts for sending out tomorrow
> 
> Someone ordered a P.muticus, and there was me thinking, fine, this will be a doddle like the last one I tubbed up ( I ended up holding the last one )
> 
> This one had other ideas.
> 
> Open the tub nice as you like, put the lid on the floor, and then quickly put the lid back on the tub before it bites me :lol:
> 
> It strikes the air about 8 times in a row with venom literally being spat everywhere while hissing and trying to bit my face of


LOL! Sounds just like my Hilda. :flrt: I'm guessing you got it tubbed up ok without getting bitten? They are crazy little things aren't they. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> See I great with a handshake also, but for Kerry, I would greet with anything  :flrt:
> 
> :lol2:


Can't be a handshake that's for old people. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Dude at least you didn't trip....that would have been the cherry on the cake :roll2:


kerry hugged me and she didnt hug tom... just saying :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> You can't handshake at our age! Unless we're going for a business meeting. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Sounds just like my Hilda. :flrt: I'm guessing you got it tubbed up ok without getting bitten? They are crazy little things aren't they. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be a handshake that's for old people. :blush:


We just like to give people the option is all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> kerry hugged me and she didnt hug tom... just saying :whistling2:


SHUT UP!!!

it's probably 'cos she thought i was ignoring her lol

and i love your horned from kerry <3


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Can't be a handshake that's for old people. :blush:


But my hand shakes are awesome :lol2:

But if you think they are old, you need to think of a better greeting...


Spare table....just saying :whistling2:



geckodelta said:


> kerry hugged me and she didnt hug tom... just saying :whistling2:


A chart of who Kerry cares about more

---------------- <= Callum


----------------- <= Tom


























---------------------- <= Me



:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> But my hand shakes are awesome :lol2:
> 
> But if you think they are old, you need to think of a better greeting...
> 
> 
> Spare table....just saying :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> A chart of who Kerry cares about more
> 
> ---------------- <= Callum
> 
> 
> ----------------- <= Tom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------- <= Me
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


I feel loved :')


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> SHUT UP!!!
> 
> it's probably 'cos she thought i was ignoring her lol
> 
> and i love your horned from kerry <3


Awww :lol2:


I think Callum hit a nerve with that one XD


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I feel loved :')


I'm glad _you_ do, I certainly don't 

:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I'm glad _you_ do, I certainly don't
> 
> :whistling2:


Im sure kerry will be in here in a second saying how much more she loves you than me and tom :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Can't be a handshake that's for old people. :blush:


what's that supposed to mean?


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> You can't handshake at our age! Unless we're going for a business meeting. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Sounds just like my Hilda. :flrt: I'm guessing you got it tubbed up ok without getting bitten? They are crazy little things aren't they. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be a handshake that's for old people. :blush:


Yes it's now tubbed and taped and bio-hazard sticker on the box :lol2: ( I lie about the last bit :lol: )

the last one was a doddle but this one was far from it :lol:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Im sure kerry will be in here in a second saying how much more she loves you than me and tom :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well I can't blame her :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

jake- is that a camel spider i see on the site?

and can you get centipedes in?

(not talking about sales, just asking him general questions about his line of work, just before grant tells me off)


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I left at 12, becuase I messed up my shoulder :lol2:
> 
> Yeah I recon you are right , next time I be on both floors, just for you :flrt: :lol2:


Aww that sucks.  Yeah I was still looking for you until I left. :whip:



geckodelta said:


> kerry hugged me and she didnt hug tom... just saying :whistling2:


:lol2: Tom was too busy with his haead in a tarantula tub, he was like a boy posessed, was well funny. :Na_Na_Na_Na:



geckodelta said:


> We just like to give people the option is all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Suppose an option is nice, not everyone is as affectionate as me. :whistling2:



spinnin_tom said:


> SHUT UP!!!
> 
> it's probably 'cos she thought i was ignoring her lol
> 
> and i love your horned from kerry <3


Thanks, he's a lovely little thing, Grade B, but deffinitely a cute little one! 



Biggys said:


> But my hand shakes are awesome :lol2:
> 
> But if you think they are old, you need to think of a better greeting...
> 
> 
> Spare table....just saying :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> A chart of who Kerry cares about more
> 
> ---------------- <= Callum
> 
> 
> ----------------- <= Tom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------- <= Me
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


that's not true! you were just the invisible man! Couldn't find you. :whip:



spinnin_tom said:


> what's that supposed to mean?


It feels too formal doing a handshake, like I'm going for a job interview or something. :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> Yes it's now tubbed and taped and bio-hazard sticker on the box :lol2: ( I lie about the last bit :lol: )
> 
> the last one was a doddle but this one was far from it :lol:


LMAO! That's funny.  I was surprised of how angry they were, I knew they had a reputation but the one you tubbed up is exactly like my Hilda, she is good as gold now she has a burrow though.


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> jake- is that a camel spider i see on the site?
> 
> and can you get centipedes in?
> 
> (not talking about sales, just asking him general questions about his line of work, just before grant tells me off)


have PM'd 

@ Kerry.

The last one I had was fine, but I did keep it for a bit so it had a proper burrow setup and such.It tried to do a runner, but I just ended up holding ( *Which I don't recommend, but was a last resort* ) it without problems. 

This latest one is just a GIT :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Well I can't blame her :whistling2:


was you right at the front of the que? cause I saw someone that looked like you when I walked round to the front... but didnt know if it was you so I walked back :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> was you right at the front of the que? cause I saw someone that looked like you when I walked round to the front... but didnt know if it was you so I walked back :Na_Na_Na_Na:


turns out it wasn't and you get a punch in the face XD


----------



## spinnin_tom

i should really update my sig


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> have PM'd
> 
> @ Kerry.
> 
> The last one I had was fine, but I did keep it for a bit so it had a proper burrow setup and such.It tried to do a runner, but I just ended up holding ( *Which I don't recommend, but was a last resort* ) it without problems.
> 
> This latest one is just a GIT :lol2:


Yeah I know what you mean, sometimes they just walk out and there's not much you can do except put your hand in the way! Had to do it with my chilli flame earlier, went in the tub, then right back out. :lol2: I would have out the lid there but it was off. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

I don't have any problems handling anything if it needs to be done, such as trying to catch it while it's doing a runner etc. But don't hold anything just for the hell of it


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Aww that sucks.  Yeah I was still looking for you until I left. :whip:


Sorry Kerry 









vivalabam said:


> that's not true! you were just the invisible man! Couldn't find you. :whip:


I was probably the most notiable guy there, I was having ago at randomers for being rude :blush: :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Sorry Kerry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was probably the most notiable guy there, I was having ago at randomers for being rude :blush: :lol2:


Ignore me then


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I was probably the most notiable guy there, I was having ago at randomers for being rude :blush: :lol2:


what were they doing?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I don't have any problems handling anything if it needs to be done, such as trying to catch it while it's doing a runner etc. But don't hold anything just for the hell of it


Yeah, I'm the same, if it runs onto me, then I'll put it back, but I wouldn't go out of my way to pick any up. They seem so happy in their little homes, I'd never stick my hand in in case I get mistaken for food! 



Biggys said:


> Sorry Kerry
> 
> 
> 
> I was probably the most notiable guy there, I was having ago at randomers for being rude :blush: :lol2:


Haha good on you, I wish I did, I was waiting at the TSS stand for like 20 minutes just because people kept barging past me.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Ignore me then


Sorry dude :blush:



spinnin_tom said:


> what were they doing?


One guy thought he could walk through me, he was wrong, he ended up just boucing off me :lol2:

and a woman was in a wheel chair and these three guy wouldn't let some woman in wheel chair past so I had ago at them, and helped her through :lol2:


Fun times :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Sorry dude :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> One guy thought he could walk through me, he was wrong, he ended up just boucing off me :lol2:
> 
> and a woman was in a wheel chair and these three guy wouldn't let some woman in wheel chair past so I had ago at them, and helped her through :lol2:
> 
> 
> Fun times :Na_Na_Na_Na:


sucks being small :bash:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Sorry dude :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> One guy thought he could walk through me, he was wrong, he ended up just boucing off me :lol2:
> 
> and a woman was in a wheel chair and these three guy wouldn't let some woman in wheel chair past so I had ago at them, and helped her through :lol2:
> 
> 
> Fun times :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you still didnt bloody answer me :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> you still didnt bloody answer me :gasp:


bless him : victory:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha good on you, I wish I did, I was waiting at the TSS stand for like 20 minutes just because people kept barging past me.


Should of gone all Kerry Ninja on them :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> was you right at the front of the que? cause I saw someone that looked like you when I walked round to the front... but didnt know if it was you so I walked back :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yup I was right at the front with a chavvy looking guy a slow looking guy, and a tattood guy :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Should of gone all Kerry Ninja on them :flrt:


again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Should of gone all Kerry Ninja on them :flrt:


:lol2: I always wish I did after, at the time I keep quiet though.  

Anyone else get annoyed with the push chairs? I got run over like 5 times, it got stupid in the end...


----------



## Colosseum

Biggys said:


> Yup I was right at the front with a chavvy looking guy a slow looking guy, and a tattood guy :lol2:



Oh no that was RFUK's finest you are talking about


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yup I was right at the front with a chavvy looking guy a slow looking guy, and a tattood guy :lol2:


did you see a guy in a blue t-shirt walk round the corner.. stare at you.. then run away? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I always wish I did after, at the time I keep quiet though.
> 
> Anyone else get annoyed with the push chairs? I got run over like 5 times, it got stupid in the end...


Nah I was letting them though :lol2:

And some guy was like either trying to climb on my or bum me, his head was on my shoudler >.<



Colosseum said:


> Oh no that was RFUK's finest you are talking about


 
My dad, my cousin and my cousin's semi retarded mate ? :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> did you see a guy in a blue t-shirt walk round the corner.. stare at you.. then run away? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Not to sure :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2:i always end up having people trying to climb on me when i go to sales, shows or anything. it gets seriously annoying. 
go prepared: steel toes caps. people ALWAYS stand on my feet (yes i know, big feet...)

they get treated to a full on glare and a verbal :bash:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2:i always end up having people trying to climb on me when i go to sales, shows or anything. it gets seriously annoying.
> go prepared: steel toes caps. people ALWAYS stand on my feet (yes i know, big feet...)
> 
> they get treated to a full on glare and a verbal :bash:


Dee :flrt:

And awww, people are so rude at shows -_-

I couldn't wear steel toe caps, It would be way to tempting to kick people if they got in my way :blush:

And good on you, Attack of the Dee :gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

totally. i get so :censor: off with it. 

people get "EXCUSE ME IS THE WORD YOU ARE LOOKING FOR" and "THANKS I NEEDED TO BE WALKED OVER"
but only if i am in a foul mood. :lol2:

but i am only a midget, they should show people more spacial respect! 

it is the climbing over you when you are trying to look in pens or at tables that really gets me.......
sorry, can you tell i have jad a trying day today. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> totally. i get so :censor: off with it.
> 
> people get "EXCUSE ME IS THE WORD YOU ARE LOOKING FOR" and "THANKS I NEEDED TO BE WALKED OVER"
> but only if i am in a foul mood. :lol2:
> 
> but i am only a midget, they should show people more spacial respect!
> 
> it is the climbing over you when you are trying to look in pens or at tables that really gets me.......
> sorry, can you tell i have jad a trying day today. :lol2:


Sounds crap 

It's ok I don't blame ya, my day aint been much better :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

it wasn't sales today. was other days. just bee na bit stressful generally.

but i haven't had ot deal with spitting venom spiders. so i think it has been quite good really!!!


----------



## snowgoose

Well that bugger is tubbed lol so it's all good now 

Just been doing some pampho sling catching while trying to tub it :lol2:

I've just generally have enough of Ts for today


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> totally. i get so :censor: off with it.
> 
> people get "EXCUSE ME IS THE WORD YOU ARE LOOKING FOR" and "THANKS I NEEDED TO BE WALKED OVER"
> but only if i am in a foul mood. :lol2:
> 
> but i am only a midget, they should show people more spacial respect!
> 
> it is the climbing over you when you are trying to look in pens or at tables that really gets me.......
> sorry, can you tell i have jad a trying day today. :lol2:


 
Awwww 

You should grab some pens and stab them in the leg, they will get the Idea then :twisted:


----------



## Dee_Williams

rather you than me jake!!! you must be nuts.

stabbing people is generally frowned upon, i have slyly kicked then in the shin before though. "o sorry, didn't see you there." he he.:devil:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> rather you than me jake!!! you must be nuts.
> 
> stabbing people is generally frowned upon, i have slyly kicked then in the shin before though. "o sorry, didn't see you there." he he.:devil:


Well yes, but it's my job :lol2:

At least I'm not scared of them. I don't think it would work very well if I was :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

well, presumably you would have chosen a different profession if you were.........

erm........ like sword swallower........


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> well, presumably you would have chosen a different profession if you were.........
> 
> erm........ like sword swallower........


:lol2:

That was a very random profession :lol:

( BTW, you can stop stalking me now :lol: )


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> rather you than me jake!!! you must be nuts.
> 
> stabbing people is generally frowned upon, i have slyly kicked then in the shin before though. "o sorry, didn't see you there." he he.:devil:


 
Well you could say you like, You turned around with the pen in your hand and they ran into it 5 or 6 times...:whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

pffftt, stalking you jake. well you do live fairly close (compared to the moon)


----------



## snowgoose

Well yes, lol I think you are one of the closer members I talk to on here :lol:


----------



## Dee_Williams

am scared to reply now in case you think i am stalking you. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> am scared to reply now in case you think i am stalking you. :lol2:


:lol2:

I can live with the replies.

it's just the likes I hate :lol:


----------



## Dee_Williams

hmph. i like liking. it is a friendly way of approving.
fine, i will no longer like you. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> hmph. i like liking. it is a friendly way of approving.
> fine, i will no longer like you. :whistling2:


Ok :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

am going off to sulk now. (not really)
i will no longer like anyone. hmph. 
night all! : victory:


----------



## garlicpickle

I'm going to like all your posts now Jake. I will rival even Tom for addiction to the like button.


----------



## snowgoose

Lisa, don't even bother lol

if there was an option to turn it off, then I would


----------



## garlicpickle

snowgoose said:


> Lisa, don't even bother lol
> 
> if there was an option to turn it off, then I would


it can be kind of annoying especially when used to excess :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Dont worry im small i make up for it with sms

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivalabam

I think I'm going to plod off to bed soon, I'm pretty shattered. :blush:

Spiders look a bit happier, they are all exploring, laying down web, like how cute. :flrt:


----------



## selina20

Morning guys


----------



## JustJack

selina20 said:


> Morning guys


Morning!


----------



## selina20

Trootle said:


> Morning!


How are you today??


----------



## JustJack

selina20 said:


> How are you today??


I'm good thanks! 

I love my first T a chile Rose soooo much! :flrt:


----------



## selina20

Trootle said:


> I'm good thanks!
> 
> I love my first T a chile Rose soooo much! :flrt:


Haha bet you buy yourself some more in a few weeks lol.

My G.rosea is a nasty cow lol


----------



## JustJack

selina20 said:


> Haha bet you buy yourself some more in a few weeks lol.
> 
> My G.rosea is a nasty cow lol


This will be my only T.. But I'm sure my mother will let me get a few more when she sees her next week..

Mine is so nice! And quite timid to


----------



## selina20

Trootle said:


> This will be my only T.. But I'm sure my mother will let me get a few more when she sees her next week..
> 
> Mine is so nice! And quite timid to


Dont be fooled lmao


----------



## JustJack

selina20 said:


> Dont be fooled lmao


Everyone says their G.rosea's are horrible little things! :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Trootle said:


> Everyone says their G.rosea's are horrible little things! :lol2:


Yup hence why so few people dont recommend them for beginners lol


----------



## JustJack

selina20 said:


> Yup hence why so few people dont recommend them for beginners lol


Oh.. One of the reasons I got her because from what I read they were good begginers :/

Still I like her all the same!


----------



## selina20

Trootle said:


> Oh.. I only got her because from what I read they were good begginers :/
> 
> Still I like her all the same!


Go for it as i see it theres no point in saying stuff is for beginners etc. If you want it and have researched it then get it lol


----------



## JustJack

selina20 said:


> Go for it as i see it theres no point in saying stuff is for beginners etc. If you want it and have researched it then get it lol


There were only 2 T's I would get.. This and a curly hair.. I bad some holiday money and she was just there and I had to get her


----------



## Dee_Williams

well, so long as you are happy with her thatr is all that matters. :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Afternoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon peoples :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Afternoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon peoples :flrt:


Afternoon Ty,

Hows tricks?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Afternoon Ty,
> 
> Hows tricks?


Trick are noisy and annoying :lol2:

We have builders doing some work on the house, so I have my music blaring through my head phones to drown it out :devil: :lol2:

But I'm good 


How are you fella ?


----------



## vivalabam

Morning all! I need to go up town today, get my froggles a new home. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Morning all! I need to go up town today, get my froggles a new home. :flrt:


Morning :flrt:


And nice, what enclosure are you getting them ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Morning :flrt:
> 
> 
> And nice, what enclosure are you getting them ?



Hey you. :flrt: 

Just a plastic thing they sell in Wilkinsons, they are pretty crap, can't always see through them, but it's big enough.  All I'm doing is sitting and scoffing my face with chocolate, probably should start getting ready. :whistling2:

Also I'm trying to breed my congos when I get home, scary stuff!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hey you. :flrt:


How are you ? :flrt:



vivalabam said:


> Just a plastic thing they sell in Wilkinsons, they are pretty crap, can't always see through them, but it's big enough.  All I'm doing is sitting and scoffing my face with chocolate, probably should start getting ready. :whistling2:


ahh nice one , and Hmm, chocolate or get ready.....hard choice :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

I don't know if tescos near you will have the same deals, but I got 12x6x6 clear tuppaware tubs for 1.30 each yesterday 

might not be the right size for the Frogs, but for T's they are cool 



vivalabam said:


> Also I'm trying to breed my congos when I get home, scary stuff!


 
Ooooo, good luck


----------



## Dee_Williams

ooooooooooooooo breeding things - scary. gulp.

you lot might know, how much would a p.metallica sling and a 4" female highland subfusca sell for?

you all had a good weekend?


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> ooooooooooooooo breeding things - scary. gulp.
> 
> you lot might know, how much would a p.metallica sling and a 4" female highland subfusca sell for?
> 
> you all had a good weekend?


The P. met would go for about 60-100 quid, and the Subfusca, not a clue, but they are stunning :flrt:

Sorry I couldn't be more help :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> How are you ? :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> ahh nice one , and Hmm, chocolate or get ready.....hard choice :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> I don't know if tescos near you will have the same deals, but I got 12x6x6 clear tuppaware tubs for 1.30 each yesterday
> 
> might not be the right size for the Frogs, but for T's they are cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo, good luck


Not too bad, not looking forward to the hour walk there and hour walk back though! 

Ah right, need something a bit bigger for frogs.  They are pretty fat things after all.  Although he lived in a cricket tub all night, he's still in the same spot waiting for food.  

I stopped scoffing my face and I'm off now.  This chocolate is amazing, it's mint choc chip, it tastes exactly like the ice cream! 



Dee_Williams said:


> ooooooooooooooo breeding things - scary. gulp.
> 
> you lot might know, how much would a p.metallica sling and a 4" female highland subfusca sell for?
> 
> you all had a good weekend?


It if for congos, they eat anything that moves! She's been mature 6 weeks on Wednesday and she is literally about to burst. They both have food in so hopefully they would have eaten when I return so I can get them jiggy. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Not too bad, not looking forward to the hour walk there and hour walk back though!
> 
> Ah right, need something a bit bigger for frogs.  They are pretty fat things after all.  Although he lived in a cricket tub all night, he's still in the same spot waiting for food.
> 
> I stopped scoffing my face and I'm off now.  This chocolate is amazing, it's mint choc chip, it tastes exactly like the ice cream!


Awww, you should get a push bike :roll2:

Hahaha, that is pretty awesome, sounds like to good life to be honest, sitting about while someone feeds you..:no1::lol2:

:gasp:

that sounds awesome :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dee_Williams

cool. thanks for the help ty.

and buying housing stuff is exciting. (i live a boring life)

o and od my "likes" annoy you 2? if so i will stop them. i am all paranoid now.


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Trick are noisy and annoying :lol2:
> 
> We have builders doing some work on the house, so I have my music blaring through my head phones to drown it out :devil: :lol2:
> 
> But I'm good
> 
> 
> How are you fella ?


I'm not too bad thanks 

Just posted some orders off


----------



## angelgirls29

Dee_Williams said:


> cool. thanks for the help ty.
> 
> and buying housing stuff is exciting. (i live a boring life)
> 
> o and od my "likes" annoy you 2? if so i will stop them. i am all paranoid now.


I like your likes :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

awww thanks hon. at least someone does  he he.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> cool. thanks for the help ty.
> 
> and buying housing stuff is exciting. (i live a boring life)
> 
> o and od my "likes" annoy you 2? if so i will stop them. i am all paranoid now.


 
No worries 

and Nope I like them : victory:

Just Jake that is a grumpy old man :Na_Na_Na_Na:



snowgoose said:


> I'm not too bad thanks
> 
> Just posted some orders off


 
Ooo nice one dude ,

My genic is a frigging tank, It took a roach like 2 hours ago, and it's gone, and it hasn't even filled up her abdomen at all :gasp:


angelgirls29 said:


> I like your likes :flrt:


This ^^


----------



## Dee_Williams

awww:flrt:

i am off to feed my mantids and stuff. 

am in such a Can't be :censor: mood today. yawn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelgirls29

Dee_Williams said:


> awww:flrt:
> 
> i am off to feed my mantids and stuff.
> 
> am in such a Can't be :censor: mood today. yawn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Same here.

I'm having a Supernanny followed by Pretty Little Liars day :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

pretty little liars? not seen that............


----------



## Colosseum

Marmite Crisps are so damn good!


----------



## angelgirls29

Dee_Williams said:


> pretty little liars? not seen that............


It's good!
It's about a girl who gets kidnapped and a year later they find her body. Then her 4 best friends keep getting messages from "A" and it's quite creepy... Every episode makes you think someone different is "A" and it has quite a few twists and turns....


----------



## Dee_Williams

hmmm.... nottoo sure on either of those posts really. 

marmite is YAK.

and i always forget ot watch series. am usually doing farm jobs at stupid times of night and forget them. :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww, you should get a push bike :roll2:
> 
> Hahaha, that is pretty awesome, sounds like to good life to be honest, sitting about while someone feeds you..:no1::lol2:
> 
> :gasp:
> 
> that sounds awesome :mf_dribble:


Haha no thanks I'd look like a right idiot! I don't mind walking really, I always come back a pound lighter which makes me laugh! 

I know, I wouldn't mind a life like that if i'm honest? I have froggles tank now, need to make some holes and then plop him in. :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> cool. thanks for the help ty.
> 
> and buying housing stuff is exciting. (i live a boring life)
> 
> o and od my "likes" annoy you 2? if so i will stop them. i am all paranoid now.


Not at all, I like your likes as well. :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> awww:flrt:
> 
> i am off to feed my mantids and stuff.
> 
> am in such a Can't be :censor: mood today. yawn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I was in that mood earlier, I had like 12 hours sleep and that always makes me more tired when I wake up, for some reason! 



Colosseum said:


> Marmite Crisps are so damn good!


Eww!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha no thanks I'd look like a right idiot! I don't mind walking really, I always come back a pound lighter which makes me laugh!


But you could get like a pink one or something :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:





vivalabam said:


> I know, I wouldn't mind a life like that if i'm honest? I have froggles tank now, need to make some holes and then plop him in. :lol2:


It would be so awesome 8)

and ooo nice ,

can we expect pitures ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> But you could get like a pink one or something :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> It would be so awesome 8)
> 
> and ooo nice ,
> 
> can we expect pitures ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


No thanks. :lol2: I've never done bike riding. 

You can indeed! When my phone decides to work properly, it takes aaaages!


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: you neatly sidestepped the obvious comments by saying no to bike riding. nicely done.


----------



## snowgoose

win


----------



## Dee_Williams

hmmm. not convinced.


----------



## snowgoose

It's ace


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: you neatly sidestepped the obvious comments by saying no to bike riding. nicely done.


I do try. :lol2:

Congo breding so far: 

Gammy is so fat she can't stand on the plant without making it droop...

Male 1: saw her and flew away, a few times 

Male 2: Saw her, jumped on, realised she is a beast and flew off
Tried again, he spent ages just looking at her, finally flew on, now he is on, but very wonky...

Edit: Just went to look and he is trying to connect, he doesn't hang about!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> No thanks. :lol2: I've never done bike riding.
> 
> You can indeed! When my phone decides to work properly, it takes aaaages!


Hahaah I love my bike when it isn't broken :lol2:

Wooop :flrt:



Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: you neatly sidestepped the obvious comments by saying no to bike riding. nicely done.


I didn't even have that lined up, I'm slacking


----------



## Dee_Williams

you are indeed biggys. i am deeply disappointed in you. i will have to refrain form awarding you the pp :lol2:license.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> you are indeed biggys. i am deeply disappointed in you. i will have to refrain form awarding you the pp :lol2:license.


:lol2::lol2:


So what has everyone got planned for today ? :hmm:


----------



## snowgoose

nothing :lol:

It's 4pm, I think you may have missed the majority of the day


----------



## Dee_Williams

he is a teenager. that is what they do! :lol2:

i am so looking forward ot a lay in tomororw, bet i dont even sleep. meh. not good in strange places. 

i have cleaned the mice out. stinky things. 

my daughter "helped" hmmmm......... still they are her mice, not mine. i did over see to make sure the poor :censor: didn't get squished.


----------



## vivalabam

We have Congo connection!


----------



## Dee_Williams

:gasp: mantid porn alert!


----------



## Jonb1982

Afternoon!


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> nothing :lol:
> 
> It's 4pm, I think you may have missed the majority of the day


:lol2::lol2:

Well this evening then :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Dee_Williams said:


> he is a teenager. that is what they do! :lol2:


 
Exactly :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :gasp: mantid porn alert!


Exactly! The good stuff. :lol2:



Jonb1982 said:


> Afternoon!


Hey ya. :welcome:


----------



## Jonb1982

Eh up Kerry how's things!?


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Eh up Kerry how's things!?


Pretty good thanks.  Got the Congos breeding without loosing a male, couldn't ask for anything better!


----------



## Jonb1982

Cool! One more moult and my Congo pair will be adults and I'll have a go at breeding myself! Liking the pics of your new arrivals especially the Euathlus sp red! My sling has just moulted and is currently about an inch now lol!!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Cool! One more moult and my Congo pair will be adults and I'll have a go at breeding myself! Liking the pics of your new arrivals especially the Euathlus sp red! My sling has just moulted and is currently about an inch now lol!!


Ah very nice! I waiting until she was 6 weeks mature before I introduced them, males matured 2 weeks before the female and they are still good to go, so don't worry about that! 

Thanks! They are lovely little spiders. ^_^ I'm well pleased with them all.


----------



## Dee_Williams

my eyes are too rubbish to tell what sex the flowers are.  mantids that is. 
i will have to get my magnifying glass out and look at the ghosts to me thinks.


----------



## Biggys

I have a Question for you Kerry :lol2:

I am going to get some more mantids, but I haven't kept them for a while now, can you suggest some Spps that would be good to get me back into them ?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> my eyes are too rubbish to tell what sex the flowers are.  mantids that is.
> i will have to get my magnifying glass out and look at the ghosts to me thinks.


Post a pic of their faces and I'll tell you. ^_^ Has to be semi clear though, so I can see their crest. I can do it from 3rd instar onwards as long as the pic is clear enough. 

I could never tell with the flowers though, I had to wait until they were mature. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I have a Question for you Kerry :lol2:
> 
> I am going to get some more mantids, but I haven't kept them for a while now, can you suggest some Spps that would be good to get me back into them ?


Ghosties are good ones, or any of the sphodromantis species. :2thumb:
*
*


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Ghosties are good ones, or any of the sphodromantis species. :2thumb:


I have had some Ghosts 

I'm looking for something quite big and aggersive feeding to be honest,

Don't get me wrong I love ghosts, but they are abit to fickle when it come to feeding for my liking


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> I have had some Ghosts
> 
> I'm looking for something quite big and aggersive feeding to be honest,
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love ghosts, but they are abit to fickle when it come to feeding for my liking


Sphodromantis species then! They are awesome feeders! Will take down prey almost the same size as themselves!!!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Sphodromantis species then! They are awesome feeders! Will take down prey almost the same size as themselves!!!


Nice one mate, I'm up metamorphosis this week at some point to get my assasain bugs, so I will pick on or 2 up 

:no1:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo can you get me 2 or 3 jewelled flowers too please???


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo can you get me 2 or 3 jewelled flowers too please???


I will have a look


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I have had some Ghosts
> 
> I'm looking for something quite big and aggersive feeding to be honest,
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love ghosts, but they are abit to fickle when it come to feeding for my liking


Sphodromantis then.  Mine adult females are taking down sub adult locusts. They are a big agressive species, but not so aggressive as to attack you, unlike my peacock!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Sphodromantis then.  Mine adult females are taking down sub adult locusts. They are a big agressive species, but not so aggressive as to attack you, unlike my peacock!


 
Nice one I will get one 

hahah I think Peacocks are to cute to attack you :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Evening


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Evening



Yes it is!!!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Yes it is!!!


-_______-

How is everyone?


----------



## Jonb1982

And Dee how can you Possibly like a post that just says evening!!??


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> And Dee how can you Possibly like a post that just says evening!!??


Hahaha :lol2:

I was wondering the same :hmm:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Evening





Jonb1982 said:


> Yes it is!!!


:roll2:



Jonb1982 said:


> And Dee how can you Possibly like a post that just says evening!!??


 
Because the button is there and She knows how to click it ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Nice one I will get one
> 
> hahah I think Peacocks are to cute to attack you :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


Cute?! Mine drew blood! 



Trootle said:


> Evening


Hey ya. :welcome:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Cute?! Mine drew blood!


 
Still cute though :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Still cute though :flrt:


:whip:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> :roll2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the button is there and She knows how to click it ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:



She doesn't know how to do it as well as young Tom though! He is a master liker!!! Lol


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :whip:


Love you too :flrt:

:lol2:




Jonb1982 said:


> She doesn't know how to do it as well as young Tom though! He is a master liker!!! Lol


I actually is :lol2:

I just looked and I have 500 and somthing likes and 38 pages of them :gasp:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Love you too :flrt:
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually is :lol2:
> 
> I just looked and I have 500 and somthing likes and 38 pages of them :gasp:


Look at toms likes!! He has like 1600 or more! In fact if I posted that my mum had just died he would prob like that too!!!!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Look at toms likes!! He has like 1600 or more! In fact if I posted that my mum had just died he would prob like that too!!!!


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Love you too :flrt:
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually is :lol2:
> 
> I just looked and I have 500 and somthing likes and 38 pages of them :gasp:



I do as well. :lol2: I've hardly given any either. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I do as well. :lol2: I've hardly given any either. :blush:


Sorry Kerry, just thought I'd give you one :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Sorry Kerry, just thought I'd give you one :lol2:


LOL! I quite liked it as well. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I do as well. :lol2: I've hardly given any either. :blush:


:lol2:



snowgoose said:


> Sorry Kerry, *just thought I'd give you one* :lol2:


 Jake :gasp:


----------



## snowgoose

Well I had to give her one and see what all the fuss was about :lol:

( also had to get in before you  )


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I do as well. :lol2: I've hardly given any either. :blush:


Do you prefer receiving then!! :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Well I had to give her one and see what all the fuss was about :lol:
> 
> ( also had to get in before you  )


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Well I had to give her one and see what all the fuss was about :lol:
> 
> ( also had to get in before you  )


LOL! :lol2:



Jonb1982 said:


> Do you prefer receiving then!! :gasp:


Well I don't give it out often. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

See Jake was telling me and Callum off.


but now he has joined us :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> See Jake was telling me and Callum off.
> 
> 
> but now he has joined us :gasp:


I just have that effect on people. :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

******* for tea yummy!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I just have that effect on people. :whistling2:


Yes, yes you do :flrt:



Colosseum said:


> ******* for tea yummy!


YUM! :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> ******* for tea yummy!


... :shock:

I have season and shake. :mf_dribble:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> See Jake was telling me and Callum off.
> 
> 
> but now he has joined us :gasp:


I mean I felt like giving kerry a like.

Nothing else. Just your sick sick pervy teenage mind


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> ... :shock:
> 
> I have season and shake. :mf_dribble:


So a posh shake and bake :lol2:


You need to try So juicy, you put the chicken in the bag with the powder and rub it al over, leave it in the fridge, and cook it 

You can pretty much cook it for twice as long as you are mean to and it is still tender and juicy, tis well nice :mf_dribble:


----------



## snowgoose

What the hell is the new thing about putting food in a PLASTIC BAG and then putting it in the oven and calling it cooking?


----------



## Jonb1982

What the hell is a shake and bake? I thought you used that to freshen up your carpet!?


----------



## mcluskyisms

Jonb1982 said:


> What the hell is a shake and bake?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I mean I felt like giving kerry a like.
> 
> Nothing else. Just your sick sick pervy teenage mind


:hmm:

If you say so :devil: 



snowgoose said:


> What the hell is the new thing about putting food in a PLASTIC BAG and then putting it in the oven and calling it cooking?


I didn't say it was cooking, i just said it tastes nice, I can actually cook :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> So a posh shake and bake :lol2:
> 
> 
> You need to try So juicy, you put the chicken in the bag with the powder and rub it al over, leave it in the fridge, and cook it
> 
> You can pretty much cook it for twice as long as you are mean to and it is still tender and juicy, tis well nice :mf_dribble:


Maybe the same thing? I don't know the exact name of it.  Quite ymmu though.  

Sounds like too much effort for me, I struggle with putting chicken and meat in a bag. :blush:



snowgoose said:


> What the hell is the new thing about putting food in a PLASTIC BAG and then putting it in the oven and calling it cooking?


It's actually really nice, I wasn't expecting it to be, but it is oddly nice. 



Jonb1982 said:


> What the hell is a shake and bake? I thought you used that to freshen up your carpet!?


Like a packet of stuff, you get a bag, cut up veg and chicken, put it in the bag, put in the seasoning, give it a shake, seal it, then stick it in the oven for an hour.


----------



## Colosseum

snowgoose said:


> What the hell is the new thing about putting food in a PLASTIC BAG and then putting it in the oven and calling it cooking?


It is complete gash and defeats the object of cooking. 

Made for the lazy class of persons.


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> It is complete gash and defeats the object of cooking.
> 
> Made for the lazy class of persons.


That would be me then. :no1:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Maybe the same thing? I don't know the exact name of it.  Quite ymmu though.
> 
> Sounds like too much effort for me, I struggle with putting chicken and meat in a bag. :blush:.


If that is to much effort for you, how do you manage blink and breath at the same time ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

Well said Ole.

not just for lazy, possibly also for those lacking the ability to learn to cook


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> That would be me then. :no1:


You just need a good kick up the backside


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> If that is to much effort for you, how do you manage blink and breath at the same time ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It's difficult! 



snowgoose said:


> Well said Ole.
> 
> not just for lazy, possibly also for those lacking the ability to learn to cook


Again, that's me. :no1: I could cook some things, like pasta bake, spag bol, lasagne, curry, etc. I don't like cooking meat though as I'm scared of killing myself. There's usually someone around that cooks for me. :blush:

I'f left to cook myself something, it wouldn't be any of those things, I'd stick something in the oven and be done with it. 



Colosseum said:


> You just need a good kick up the backside


True, no one will give me one though. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> And Dee how can you Possibly like a post that just says evening!!??


it was my version of hello before i had ot dash off. thati s it i am no longer liking anyones blooming posts. so there. :devil:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> It's difficult!


:lol2:







vivalabam said:


> True, no one will give me one though. :lol2:


I'll give you one :whistling2:



Dee_Williams said:


> it was my version of hello before i had ot dash off. thati s it i am no longer liking anyones blooming posts. so there. :devil:


----------



## Jonb1982

Blurgh!!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Blurgh!!


'sup dude ?


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> 'sup dude ?



Nowt really! Gonna get summat to eat in a tick, feeling sick with hunger!!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Nowt really! Gonna get summat to eat in a tick, feeling sick with hunger!!


Erugh that is nasty 

make me something to eat while you are at it :whistling2:


----------



## egalitarianandy22

okay. so i've solved the meaning of life. 
we are just made up of bits right. an all those little bits since the first little bit just want to create more little bits. so the littlest bits just want to be bits. an if they weren't bits they would be nothing, which would suck. so the little bits just want to survive and be bits... and the big stuff made of little bits want to be big stuff made up of bits n stuff. so all the stuff just wants to be stuff. thus the meaning of life is to survive... or to have lots of bits, an stuff.


----------



## Biggys

egalitarianandy22 said:


> okay. so i've solved the meaning of life.
> we are just made up of bits right. an all those little bits since the first little bit just want to create more little bits. so the littlest bits just want to be bits. an if they weren't bits they would be nothing, which would suck. so the little bits just want to survive and be bits... and the big stuff made of little bits want to be big stuff made up of bits n stuff. so all the stuff just wants to be stuff. thus the meaning of life is to survive... or to have lots of bits, an stuff.


I'll have some of what they are smoking :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Erugh that is nasty
> 
> make me something to eat while you are at it :whistling2:



I would do, but have just decided It's takeaway time wooo yeah!!!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> I would do, but have just decided It's takeaway time wooo yeah!!!


Ooo what you getting ? :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Ooo what you getting ? :2thumb:



Mixed kebab on a pitta!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Mixed kebab on a pitta!


Nice I had that for dinner yesterday :2thumb:


the one I go to, they do a special mixed kebab, its a portion of everything on the menu :lol2:

it's like 9 quid, and you get it on two plates, works out cheaper to get one of them, and share, than 2 seperate kebabs :mf_dribble:


----------



## egalitarianandy22

brewed that one up on certified PENG


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Nice I had that for dinner yesterday :2thumb:
> 
> 
> the one I go to, they do a special mixed kebab, its a portion of everything on the menu :lol2:
> 
> it's like 9 quid, and you get it on two plates, works out cheaper to get one of them, and share, than 2 seperate kebabs :mf_dribble:


You fatty! Mine isn't that big! Just donner meat and chicken!!


----------



## Biggys

egalitarianandy22 said:


> brewed that one up on certified PENG


:Na_Na_Na_Na:



Jonb1982 said:


> You fatty! Mine isn't that big! Just donner meat and chicken!!


Hey, I didn't say I ate it :lol2:

I had a mixed kebab, not the special mixed kebab :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I'll give you one :whistling2:


I'm sure you would! 

I had my chicken in a bag, and the rest of the bloody chocolate! I'm not going to the gym today, me and my mum can't be bothered to do weights, lazy much? :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I didn't say I ate it :lol2:
> 
> I had a mixed kebab, not the special mixed kebab :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ok ok lol! Our local takeaways specials are huuuuuge!!! Could only manage half!!!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'm sure you would!
> 
> I had my chicken in a bag, and the rest of the bloody chocolate! I'm not going to the gym today, me and my mum can't be bothered to do weights, lazy much? :blush:


I would 

and sounds good, and not lazy at all, just taking a break :no1:



Jonb1982 said:


> Ok ok lol! Our local takeaways specials are huuuuuge!!! Could only manage half!!!




Don't pick on fat people, they have enough of their plate already

:whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I would
> 
> and sounds good, and not lazy at all, just taking a break :no1:
> 
> :lol2:


I can't eat then go to the gym, it makes me feel sick. :blush:

No I think it's deffinitely lazy. :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> I would
> 
> and sounds good, and not lazy at all, just taking a break :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't pick on fat people, they have enough of their plate already
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


Haha I laughed out loud when I read that last bit!!!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I can't eat then go to the gym, it makes me feel sick. :blush:
> 
> No I think it's deffinitely lazy. :lol2:


Awww :lol2:

Not lazy 



Jonb1982 said:


> Haha I laughed out loud when I read that last bit!!!


*takes a bow* :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Hey guys :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

geckodelta said:


> Hey guys :2thumb:


Silence.....


----------



## spinnin_tom

have a look at my new scorp pics guys..
on invert pictures


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> have a look at my new scorp pics guys..
> on invert pictures



Nah, I don't want to!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Nah, I don't want to!!


PLEASE :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

I can see a bogey up your nose!

Only messing, nice scorp! It's pincers are massive!


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Hey guys :2thumb:


Hello, busy day? :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

I'm back :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I'm back :flrt:


hello tyler..
have a lookey at my new pics mate 
since you didn't see her in the flesh at kempton


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> hello tyler..
> have a lookey at my new pics mate
> since you didn't see her in the flesh at kempton


Where are they mate and I will :2thumb:

I recon you lot planned to avoid me 

:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Where are they mate and I will :2thumb:
> 
> I recon you lot planned to avoid me
> 
> :whistling2:


course we didn't :whistling2:
we did really


it's in invert pictures


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> course we didn't :whistling2:
> we did really









spinnin_tom said:


> it's in invert pictures


I saw them , and left a like


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw them , and left a like



dammit you saw the ''we did really ''

thanks for the like <3


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Hello, busy day? :flrt:


Yep.... Been a busy boy today :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> dammit you saw the ''we did really ''
> 
> thanks for the like <3


I did, 

And remove the heart, you don't care about me, none of you do.....


:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

*cries*


----------



## garlicpickle

spinnin_tom said:


> *cries*


Tom's going all emo.


----------



## spinnin_tom

garlicpickle said:


> Tom's going all emo.


that would be:

*CUTS SELF*

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## GRB

garlicpickle said:


> Tom's always been a massive emo


Lisa, you are stone cold at times.




:lol:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> *cries*


:lol2:


spinnin_tom said:


> that would be:
> 
> *CUTS SELF*
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Not only Emos cut themselves dude, and It's not really the sublect to joke about. : victory:


----------



## garlicpickle

spinnin_tom said:


> that would be:
> 
> *CUTS SELF*
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


and grow a long fringe, and get some different glasses.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Hello, busy day? :flrt:





garlicpickle said:


> and grow a long fringe, and get some different glasses.


Lisa.... I've just got a centipede... And your sig scares me


----------



## GRB

Biggys said:


> Not only Emos cut themselves dude, and It's not really the sublect to joke about. : victory:


I take it pretty seriously too.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Not only Emos cut themselves dude, and It's not really the sublect to joke about.



*SULKS*

who wants to play what's your nicest spider?


----------



## garlicpickle

geckodelta said:


> Lisa.... I've just got a centipede... And your sig scares me


blame Toby, he wrote it. I haven't even got a centipede!



spinnin_tom said:


> *SULKS*
> 
> who wants to play what's your nicest spider?


Don't sulk, it'll give you wrinkles.


----------



## geckodelta

garlicpickle said:


> blame Toby, he wrote it. I haven't even got a centipede!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sulk, it'll give you wrinkles.


But your reminding me :Na_Na_Na_Na:
I think it could be true


----------



## Biggys

GRB said:


> I take it pretty seriously too.
> 
> image


I'm trying to be serious, and you made me laugh....damn you :lol:



spinnin_tom said:


> *SULKS*
> 
> who wants to play what's your nicest spider?


Me :no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Me :no1:


what's your nicest spider, lisa?

(what a good game)


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> what's your nicest spider, lisa?
> 
> (what a good game)


I'm not lisa :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle

spinnin_tom said:


> what's your nicest spider, lisa?
> 
> (what a good game)


hmmm my nicest spider was my T. blondi but I haven't got her any more, she died 
Now my nicest spider is probably my C. andersoni, she's a stroppy cow but eats loads and makes awesome webs.

What's your nicest spider, Tom?


----------



## GRB

Biggys said:


> I'm trying to be serious, and you made me laugh....damn you :lol:


That's because emo's are inherently hilarious....

I'm just sad my beard isn't emo, then it'd cut itself...

What do emo kids use as birth control? Their personalities.

If a blonde and an emo kid jump off a building and hit the ground at the same time, who dies first?
The blonde, she drowns in the emo kid's tears.

What do you call an emo kid outside the mall?
Anything he'll cry no matter what you do.


Emo girl: wanna go make out?

Emo boy: no

Emo girl: wanna go have sex?

emo boy: not really

emo girl: wanna go cry?

emo boy: thats what i've been trying to do 'till you interrupted me.


etc


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I'm not lisa :lol2:


sorry ty
i saw Garlic and though it was her, my bad mate


----------



## Biggys

GRB said:


> That's because emo's are inherently hilarious....
> 
> I'm just sad my beard isn't emo, then it'd cut itself...
> 
> What do emo kids use as birth control? Their personalities.
> 
> If a blonde and an emo kid jump off a building and hit the ground at the same time, who dies first?
> The blonde, she drowns in the emo kid's tears.
> 
> What do you call an emo kid outside the mall?
> Anything he'll cry no matter what you do.
> 
> 
> Emo girl: wanna go make out?
> 
> Emo boy: no
> 
> Emo girl: wanna go have sex?
> 
> emo boy: not really
> 
> emo girl: wanna go cry?
> 
> emo boy: thats what i've been trying to do 'till you interrupted me.
> 
> 
> etc


:roll2:


----------



## garlicpickle

GRB said:


> That's because emo's are inherently hilarious....
> 
> I'm just sad my beard isn't emo, then it'd cut itself...
> 
> What do emo kids use as birth control? Their personalities.
> 
> If a blonde and an emo kid jump off a building and hit the ground at the same time, who dies first?
> The blonde, she drowns in the emo kid's tears.
> 
> What do you call an emo kid outside the mall?
> Anything he'll cry no matter what you do.
> 
> 
> Emo girl: wanna go make out?
> 
> Emo boy: no
> 
> Emo girl: wanna go have sex?
> 
> emo boy: not really
> 
> emo girl: wanna go cry?
> 
> emo boy: thats what i've been trying to do 'till you interrupted me.
> 
> 
> etc


I think you're actually a closet emo, Grant :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> sorry ty
> i saw Garlic and though it was her, my bad mate


No worries :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

GRB said:


> wanna go make out?


sure, go for it


----------



## GRB

garlicpickle said:


> I think you're actually a closet emo, Grant :flrt:


Rumbled.....

/wrists



spinnin_tom said:


> sure, go for it


Aren't you like 10 years younger than me?!

Also, I'm not into dudes...ewwww.


----------



## garlicpickle

GRB said:


> Aren't you like 10 years younger than me?!
> 
> Also, I'm not into dudes...ewwww.


He's only 15, it might be slightly illegal :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

GRB said:


> Aren't you like 10 years younger than me?!
> 
> Also, I'm not into dudes...ewwww.


i don't know.. are you 25?

and nor am i lol..
but for all i know, you could be some ugly fat bird, who is 57 years old

but then again, so could i :gasp:


----------



## GRB

spinnin_tom said:


> i don't know.. are you 25?
> 
> and nor am i lol..
> but for all i know, you could be some ugly fat bird, who is 57 years old
> 
> but then again, so could i :gasp:


I'm sure if someone looked hard enough they'd find the few images of me kicking about somewhere. 

I bet Lisa has them favourited, I might not be the guy from the Old Spice adverts but I am pretty darn close... :lol:


----------



## garlicpickle

GRB said:


> I'm sure if someone looked hard enough they'd find the few images of me kicking about somewhere.
> 
> I bet Lisa has them favourited, I might not be the guy from the Old Spice adverts but I am pretty darn close... :lol:


favourited? What do you mean? I've got them saved to my PC and gaze lovingly at them every night before I go to bed. :blush:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...4-kempton-mug-shots-thread-6.html#post4839345


----------



## GRB

garlicpickle said:


> favourited? What do you mean? I've got them saved to my PC and gaze lovingly at them every night before I go to bed. :blush:


I should hope so 

_“Hello, ladies, look at your man, now back to me, now back at your man, now back to me. Sadly, he isn’t me, but if he stopped shaving and scowled a lot more, he could look me like he’s me. 

Look down, back up, where are you? You’re on a boat with the man your man could look like. What’s in your hand, back at me. I have it, it’s an oyster with two tickets to that thing you love. I'm not going with you btw. Look again, the tickets are now diamonds. You can't have them. Anything is possible when your man looks like a disgruntled nuclear holocaust survivor and not a lady. I’m on a __warhorse.” _


----------



## spinnin_tom

GRB said:


> ''Anything is possible when your man looks like a disgruntled nuclear holocaust survivor and not a lady. I’m on a warhorse.”




i'm scared


----------



## garlicpickle

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm scared


don't worry Tom, he'll be OK once he's had his tablets.


----------



## spinnin_tom

garlicpickle said:


> don't worry Tom, he'll be OK once he's had his tablets.


:lol2:

thanks for putting my mind at ease.. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

garlicpickle said:


> favourited? What do you mean? I've got them saved to my PC and gaze lovingly at them every night before I go to bed. :blush:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...4-kempton-mug-shots-thread-6.html#post4839345


Oh wow seriously? I was not expecting that at all! 

My mental image was a geek with glasses and funky hair which is like straight in a bob type do, no offence GRB! 

Deffinitely better than my imagination anyway. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Oh wow seriously? I was not expecting that at all!
> 
> My mental image was a geek with glasses and funky hair which is like straight in a bob type do, no offence GRB!
> 
> Deffinitely better than my imagination anyway. :blush:


I thought GRB was a Dalek?


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I thought GRB was a Dalek?


I had to google what that was. :blush:


----------



## GRB

vivalabam said:


> Oh wow seriously? I was not expecting that at all!
> 
> My mental image was a geek with glasses and funky hair which is like straight in a bob type do, no offence GRB!
> 
> Deffinitely better than my imagination anyway. :blush:


Yes, which I why I think people often think I have the whole "keyboard warrior" thing going on..


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I had to google what that was. :blush:


Your not as cool anymore 


GRB said:


> Yes, which I why I think people often think I have the whole "keyboard warrior" thing going on..


Agh well at least we know your human now.... :lol2:


----------



## DaveM

GRB said:


> I take it pretty seriously too.
> 
> image



Images like that could be a trigger for an actual self harmer


----------



## vivalabam

GRB said:


> Yes, which I why I think people often think I have the whole "keyboard warrior" thing going on..


LOL! I deffinitely won't anymore, I might get sufforcated in that beard!

Keyboard worrier, how about real worrier? I'm sure I saw you in one of those films about past wars, you know where they have swords and sheilds. :whistling2: 

No I'm kidding, you actually look really kool.  




geckodelta said:


> Your not as cool anymore
> 
> 
> Agh well at least we know your human now.... :lol2:


I never was.  



DaveM said:


> Images like that could be a trigger for an actual self harmer


Anything can be a trigger, no need to be so sensitive.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL! I deffinitely won't anymore, I might get sufforcated in that beard!
> 
> Keyboard worrier, how about real worrier? I'm sure I saw you in one of those films about past wars, you know where they have swords and sheilds. :whistling2:
> 
> No I'm kidding, you actually look really kool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never was.
> 
> 
> Anything can be a trigger, no need to be so sensitive.


I thought our hugshake was pretty cool? :lol2:
And yes... Grant does actually look pretty awesome :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DaveM

vivalabam said:


> Anything can be a trigger, no need to be so sensitive.



Maybe I have my reasons for being sensitive?


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I thought our hugshake was pretty cool? :lol2:
> And yes... Grant does actually look pretty awesome :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LO! That was a little kool to be fair. :lol2:

I'm actually still sat here with this look: :gasp:



DaveM said:


> Maybe I have my reasons for being sensitive?


As do we all.


----------



## GRB

DaveM said:


> Images like that could be a trigger for an actual self harmer


*shrugs shoulders*. 

It's up to them to learn to deal with it, if that sets off an "episode" then the internet is no place for them, because that's pretty tame compared to what you can get even from a safe search on google images. 

I don't have much patience for people claiming all manner of mental illnesses for their lack of ability. Plenty of people legitimately have serious issues and accomplish astounding things, way in excess of anything I've ever managed. 

It's no different to the sudden rocketing % of people with OCD, depression, Schizophrenia and bi-polar disorder that appear when the exams loom. 

They have none of these conditions, they just suck but our culture seems to think that allowing people to fake a serious illness preferable to telling them they are simply inept. I have full sympathy for the folks who truly suffer from these illnesses, but man, it must annoy them you can be easily diagnosed with something depression because you feel sad for 2 weeks and then wahey, unlimited time in exams!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Anything can be a trigger, no need to be so sensitive.


Yeah, but it's not really the sort of thing to joke about really.

And what sort of message does it send out for the forum if one of the mods/admins (whatever GRB is now), thinks it is ok to take the piss out of a serious subject like self harming ?


----------



## garlicpickle

DaveM said:


> Maybe I have my reasons for being sensitive?


The world doesn't stop everytime anybody does or says something which might just trigger or offend somebody else.

I used to go on a forum who banned the use of red font because it might trigger people to self-injure.

God knows what I'll do next time I need to post a letter.....


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yeah, but it's not really the sort of thing to joke about really.
> 
> And what sort of message does it send out for the forum if one of the mods/admins (whatever GRB is now), thinks it is ok to take the piss out of a serious subject like self harming ?


I don't have much of an opinion of people that self harm, I used to do it badly and have just learnt it's silly and unnecessary. 

It mean things mean different things to others, I don't get upset about it, I've grown a thick skin and can joke about it now, you may get upset about that, whereas I may get upset about someone calling me stupid. 

Things mean different things depending on the person. Not very good English in this sentence, but you get what I mean. :blush:


----------



## GRB

Biggys said:


> Yeah, but it's not really the sort of thing to joke about really.
> 
> And what sort of message does it send out for the forum if one of the mods/admins (whatever GRB is now), thinks it is ok to take the piss out of a serious subject like self harming ?


Oh lighten up...

It's not the thing to joke about yet a few pages back you are all acting slavering dogs over a lass and making innuendo's and such. 

Then I'm sure folks all had a good laugh about Maddie McCann going missing or the jokes following pretty much every earthquake, typhoon or disaster.


----------



## Biggys

GRB said:


> *shrugs shoulders*.
> 
> It's up to them to learn to deal with it, if that sets off an "episode" then the internet is no place for them, because that's pretty tame compared to what you can get even from a safe search on google images.


it maight be, but then again if something like that sets you off then you don't go googling it, or searching for things that may produce simular pictures,

But actually posting it up, is a different thing, you get a warning infraction for swearing or posting up innaproprite pictures, yet something like that can be posted up ?



GRB said:


> I don't have much patience for people claiming all manner of mental illnesses for their lack of ability. Plenty of people legitimately have serious issues and accomplish astounding things, way in excess of anything I've ever managed.


Yes some people might fake such illnesses, but some people genuinely do have them, and you are pretty much saying that anyone with a mental illness is a failure ?




GRB said:


> They have none of these conditions, they just suck but our culture seems to think that allowing people to fake a serious illness preferable to telling them they are simply inept. I have full sympathy for the folks who truly suffer from these illnesses, but man, it must annoy them you can be easily diagnosed with something depression because you feel sad for 2 weeks and then wahey, unlimited time in exams!


 
Again, can you say 100% of these people don't have it and are just faking it ? I think the answer is not to be honest


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I don't have much of an opinion of people that self harm, I used to do it badly and have just learnt it's silly and unnecessary.
> 
> It mean things mean different things to others, I don't get upset about it, I've grown a thick skin and can joke about it now, you may get upset about that, whereas I may get upset about someone calling me stupid.
> 
> Things mean different things depending on the person. Not very good English in this sentence, but you get what I mean. :blush:


First off I'm sorry to hear about that 

and yeah you might be able to joke about it, but other may not be able to, IMO it's not the sort of thing to joke about


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> First off I'm sorry to hear about that
> 
> and yeah you might be able to joke about it, but other may not be able to, IMO it's not the sort of thing to joke about


We'll have to agree to disagree about this. :lol2: Na it's ok, I was a kid, pretty much what GRB described earlier, oh I'm young, I'm so depressed, life is awful, grew out of that about 4 years ago now, although unfortunately I have constant reminders!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree about this. :lol2: Na it's ok, I was a kid, pretty much what GRB described earlier, oh I'm young, I'm so depressed, life is awful, grew out of that about 4 years ago now, although unfortunately I have constant reminders!


Yup I think it's for the best, I'm not going to fall out with you over it : victory:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yup I think it's for the best, I'm not going to fall out with you over it : victory:


I don't think we could ever fall out. :flrt:


----------



## GRB

Biggys said:


> it maight be, but then again if something like that sets you off then you don't go googling it, or searching for things that may produce simular pictures,
> 
> 
> But actually posting it up, is a different thing, you get a warning infraction for swearing or posting up innaproprite pictures, yet something like that can be posted up ?
> 
> What? A joke photoshopped image of a message written on an arm? Hardly porn is it?
> 
> Yes some people might fake such illnesses, but some people genuinely do have them, and you are pretty much saying that anyone with a mental illness is a failure ?
> 
> No, you just explained your own line of reasoning within that statement. I explicitly stated some people do have it and I have every sympathy for them.
> 
> Again, can you say 100% of these people don't have it and are just faking it ? I think the answer is not to be honest
> 
> I never said I could, but then again we all know fakers and moochers who do milk it to get an easier ride.


You are such a backflipper! 

A minute again you laughed at my jokes regarding it, then someone mentions it might not be kosher and suddenly you are the voice against it all along? 

My world view is "survival of the fittest". Making excuses doesn't avoid the fact that if someone can't do something, then they can't do it. 

I'd rather accept I can't do it than have someone lower the entry or standard just for inclusion. 

The way I see it is that self harm is a personal problem requiring personal solutions. It doesn't affect me, so I don't really care - at the end of the day, it's your life not mine, your difficulty not mine. If it stops you accomplishing something in your life, then tough I guess. I'm not going to stop living mine! :lol:


Anyway, I'm off to bed...


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I don't think we could ever fall out. :flrt:


Lovebirds.. :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Lovebirds.. :whistling2:


Jealous? :lol2:

Too be fair you've had more action than he has, me and Tyler have never even said hello.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Jealous? :lol2:
> 
> Too be fair you've had more action than he has, me and Tyler have never even said hello.


Nope.. I'm just happy for you two :whistling2:

So Kerry, it has to be asked... Who wins.. Me or Tyler? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Nope.. I'm just happy for you two :whistling2:
> 
> So Kerry, it has to be asked... Who wins.. Me or Tyler? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I love you both equally. :flrt: It's like choosing between your 2 favourite pets, it's just not possible. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I love you both equally. :flrt: It's like choosing between your 2 favourite pets, it's just not possible. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ok.... But the hugshake is gonna have to be our thing... :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Ok.... But the hugshake is gonna have to be our thing... :lol2:


It will probably be the same the next time we meet anyway. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> It will probably be the same the next time we meet anyway. :whistling2:


At shoe shopping? :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> At shoe shopping? :whistling2:


:lol2: Yeah, you still have to arrange that.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Yeah, you still have to arrange that.


Friday... Done :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Friday... Done :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well you need to see what everyone else is doing first! Can't be just me and you, it would be like a date, and I'm still pretty sure that is illegal...


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well you need to see what everyone else is doing first! Can't be just me and you, it would be like a date, and I'm still pretty sure that is illegal...


Since when was shoe shopping a date? God people from Essex are easily impressed :Na_Na_Na_Na: Tyler can come! :lol2: and Tom!


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Since when was shoe shopping a date? God people from Essex are easily impressed :Na_Na_Na_Na: Tyler can come! :lol2: and Tom!


LOL! Well yeah that is true, the other day me and the OH walked into a resturant, then straight out without buying anything, then walked home, that was a jolly date. :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Well yeah that is true, the other day me and the OH walked into a resturant, then straight out without buying anything, then walked home, that was a jolly date. :flrt:


That's awesome... In The cinema at lake side the rows go LMNP.... They missed put the O :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> That's awesome... In e cinema at lake side the rows go LMNP.... They missed put the O :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I think I'm being blonde, I don't get it. :blush: We could go cinema! Inbetweeners movie. :flrt:

Are you old enough to go to that? :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I think I'm being blonde, I don't get it. :blush: We could go cinema! Inbetweeners movie. :flrt:
> 
> Are you old enough to go to that? :blush:


 
is a 15?


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I think I'm being blonde, I don't get it. :blush: We could go cinema! Inbetweeners movie. :flrt:
> 
> Are you old enough to go to that? :blush:


They missed put a letter in the alphabet.. The rows should go.. LMNOP but they go LMNP :Na_Na_Na_Na:
And yeah sure  yes I'm old enough to see it! :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I think I'm being blonde, I don't get it. :blush: We could go cinema! Inbetweeners movie. :flrt:
> 
> Are you old enough to go to that? :blush:


it's a 15, so just :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> it's a 15, so just :lol2:


I'm 16


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> it's a 15, so just :lol2:


 
YAY that's me happy.. i'll go and see cars after


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> I'm 16


well there's too many children here and I can't remember everyones age


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> is a 15?


Not looked. 



geckodelta said:


> They missed put a letter in the alphabet.. The rows should go.. LMNOP but they go LMNP :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> And yeah sure  yes I'm old enough to see it! :lol2:


LOL! Thought I'd check! Still random why you brought up the seat numbers. :blush:



snowgoose said:


> it's a 15, so just :lol2:


LMAO! I couldn't imagine not being about to do stuff now, I've been able to do everything for 3 years. :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I'm 16


Might have to bring ID? :whistling2:



spinnin_tom said:


> YAY that's me happy.. i'll go and see cars after


LOL! you wanna come lakeside? No disney movies though...


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Not looked.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Thought I'd check! Still random why you brought up the seat numbers. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! I couldn't imagine not being about to do stuff now, I've been able to do everything for 3 years. :blush:


I brought up the numbers cause only people in essex could miss out a letter in the cinema rows :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I brought up the numbers cause only people in essex could miss out a letter in the cinema rows :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I thought it was one of your innuendos again!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Might have to bring ID? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! you wanna come lakeside? No disney movies though...


Are you saying I don't look it? :whip:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Are you saying I don't look it? :whip:


No, not at all. :whistling2: But you know... Just in case. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> No, not at all. :whistling2: But you know... Just in case. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I never need ID  next your be telling me I'm a crap hugshaker


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I never need ID  next your be telling me I'm a crap hugshaker


Best hugshaker I've ever had. :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Best hugshaker I've ever had. :flrt:


Yay! :flrt:


----------



## lucozade3000

Off to bed now, Shame i would have loved to chat about that guy that wonders if licking his centipede will get him high!!! WTF??:no1:
Seriously...
I think i peed my pants a little. A lot actually.

-J


----------



## garlicpickle

lucozade3000 said:


> Seriously...
> I think i peed my pants a little. A lot actually.
> 
> -J


I recommend you change them before you get into bed, it won't feel so nice once it goes cold.


----------



## Colosseum

Don't you just love the warm reassuring feeling as it runs down your legs


----------



## garlicpickle

Colosseum said:


> Don't you just love the warm reassuring feeling as it runs down your legs


Lie on my couch and tell me more about these feelings you have.


----------



## Colosseum

PMSL I have many feelings


----------



## garlicpickle

Colosseum said:


> PMSL I have many feelings


I am always here for you Ole and you will not be judged :whistling2:


----------



## lucozade3000

garlicpickle said:


> I recommend you change them before you get into bed, it won't feel so nice once it goes cold.


Soooo true!


----------



## Colosseum

garlicpickle said:


> I am always here for you Ole and you will not be judged :whistling2:



I must not, I must not!


----------



## JustJack

Morning guys and gals!

I have a quick question im going to be putting my G.Rosea onto coco earth (the soily stuff), tommorow and I was wondering if it should be bone dry, damp or slightly damp?!


----------



## Colosseum

Bone dry


----------



## JustJack

Colosseum said:


> Bone dry


Thank you


----------



## spinnin_tom

jack, they are from the atacama desert lol.... i think some parts have never had rain 

anyway, morning guys and girls..


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone. :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone. :flrt:


HIIIIIIIIIIIIII Kerry!!


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> HIIIIIIIIIIIIII Kerry!!


Hey Tom, how are you today?


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Hey Tom, how are you today?


tired as usual lol..
just fed my new babies.. i fogot you don't hand feed tarantulas and almost got bit by my male E sp ''red'' lol :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone. :flrt:


Mmmmmorning


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> tired as usual lol..
> just fed my new babies.. i fogot you don't hand feed tarantulas and almost got bit by my male E sp ''red'' lol :blush:


Haha sleep more then! 

How can you forget that. :lol2: I do my mantids by hand sometimes, never tried a T though... 



snowgoose said:


> Mmmmmorning


Hello. :flrt: How are you? 

I seem to have lost my male Congo. :blush: I don't think he has been eaten, there is no remains, he has just flown off, and I haven't found him yet...


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Hello. :flrt: How are you?
> 
> I seem to have lost my male Congo. :blush: I don't think he has been eaten, there is no remains, he has just flown off, and I haven't found him yet...


I'm not bad thanks Kerry 

Just chilling today ( well I say chilling, I mean sorting general invert bits and bobs and others crap  )

Hows you?


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Haha sleep more then!
> 
> How can you forget that. :lol2: I do my mantids by hand sometimes, never tried a T though...


i know.. i don't realize the time and then i look up, it's 2 am O:
but i did go to bed at 9, on saturday and sunday..

well the spider was uninterested so i picked up the roach and put it in front of her, wasn't expecting her to jump on it lol


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I'm not bad thanks Kerry
> 
> Just chilling today ( well I say chilling, I mean sorting general invert bits and bobs and others crap  )
> 
> Hows you?


Ah right, sounds fun, bet you're always busy. :lol2:

Yeah I'm ok, bit worried about the male Congo, like come on boy, pop out, he will no doubt fly passed my head at some stage and scare me half to death!


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, sounds fun, bet you're always busy. :lol2:
> 
> Yeah I'm ok, bit worried about the male Congo, like come on boy, pop out, he will no doubt fly passed my head at some stage and scare me half to death!


Ha, I usually find something to do 

But, I'm sure you're usually more busy :lol2:

Hopefully the male mantis will come back


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> i know.. i don't realize the time and then i look up, it's 2 am O:
> but i did go to bed at 9, on saturday and sunday..
> 
> well the spider was uninterested so i picked up the roach and put it in front of her, wasn't expecting her to jump on it lol


Haha I was well tired last night, although when I got in bed I was uploading random photos to facebook.  I wish I did I was well tire all weekend. 

I lawl I always use tweezers, even to pick up water bowls, I have been mistaken for food many times!


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Ha, I usually find something to do
> 
> But, I'm sure you're usually more busy :lol2:
> 
> Hopefully the male mantis will come back


Haha nope, I'm hardly every busy. :blush: I might have to go catch some flies today for my orchid, that's about it... 

Yeah, I'll have to move Gammy into another tank, then I can dig around the fake plant. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Sounds, erm, fun :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Sounds, erm, fun :lol2:


At least it gives me something to do. :whistling2:

I have have to look for sticks! Exciting times. :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Haha I was well tired last night, although when I got in bed I was uploading random photos to facebook.  I wish I did I was well tire all weekend.
> 
> I lawl I always use tweezers, even to pick up water bowls, I have been mistaken for food many times!


well i've yet to be randomly pounced on.. my pokie did shoot along my hand and i :censor: myself lol!!
it was entirely my fault and i'm surprised i didn't get bitten

they're only dwarf Ts so i don't know what the venom is like since i guess they'd be targeting smaller prey in the wild


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> At least it gives me something to do. :whistling2:
> 
> I have have to look for sticks! Exciting times. :flrt:


It does indeed, but I'm sure you could always find something else to do.

Woopee, sticks


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> well i've yet to be randomly pounced on.. my pokie did shoot along my hand and i :censor: myself lol!!
> it was entirely my fault and i'm surprised i didn't get bitten
> 
> they're only dwarf Ts so i don't know what the venom is like since i guess they'd be targeting smaller prey in the wild


Haha how did you manage that, I've never had my pokie come anywhere near me.  I like in in it's pot, it likes to be in it's pot, we get along well. 

I have no idea, I'd still prefer not to get bitten though! 



snowgoose said:


> It does indeed, but I'm sure you could always find something else to do.
> 
> Woopee, sticks


Probably. :lol2:

I got some sticks, I feel I need more, she can't reach the side... Fat thing she is.


----------



## spinnin_tom

speaking of sticks, anybody know where i can get a male and a female jungle nymph?


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Haha how did you manage that, I've never had my pokie come anywhere near me.  I like in in it's pot, it likes to be in it's pot, we get along well.
> 
> I have no idea, I'd still prefer not to get bitten though!
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. :lol2:
> 
> I got some sticks, I feel I need more, she can't reach the side... Fat thing she is.


trim the bush?

( for sticks, btw, nothing else :lol: )


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> trim the bush?
> 
> ( for sticks, btw, nothing else :lol: )


I'm thinking of putting a bit of bush in with her, mix things up a little. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I'm thinking of putting a bit of bush in with her, mix things up a little. :whistling2:


Would it not get stuck and tangled if she tried to moult or something though?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Would it not get stuck and tangled if she tried to moult or something though?


She's adult, no more moulting for her. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> She's adult, no more moulting for her. :lol2:


Ah well, not sure if the bush will help in any way, but it might make the enclosure look better


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Ah well, not sure if the bush will help in any way, but it might make the enclosure look better


Need lots of places for her to lay an ooth, it seems a bit empty at the moment, a bit of bush might help.


----------



## spinnin_tom

spinnin_tom said:


> speaking of sticks, anybody know where i can get a male and a female jungle nymph?


Nobody?


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Need lots of places for her to lay an ooth, it seems a bit empty at the moment, a bit of bush might help.


I say go for it 

Get lots and lots of ooths and lots and lots of baby mantises 



spinnin_tom said:


> Nobody?


Try the Cheeseman.


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> Nobody?


I don't do stick insects. :blush:



snowgoose said:


> I say go for it
> 
> Get lots and lots of ooths and lots and lots of baby mantises
> 
> 
> 
> Try the Cheeseman.


Yeah, she managed to get onto the top, so maybe she doesn't need any bush. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I don't do stick insects. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> :


nor do i, but i have a big net that's empty lol


----------



## snowgoose

No bush for her then 

do they need extra "stuff" to aid laying ooths or anything?


----------



## Colosseum

Chicken kiev for dinner


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Chicken kiev for dinner


it's only half 1 :O


----------



## Colosseum

it's dinner time


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> nor do i, but i have a big net that's empty lol


Mantis? 



snowgoose said:


> No bush for her then
> 
> do they need extra "stuff" to aid laying ooths or anything?


well not really, more space and enough thing to attached an ooth to, mainly they like to lay them on the side of tanks, but need to provide big and little sticks so they can choose a good spot.  



Colosseum said:


> Chicken kiev for dinner


Nice, I have chicken and veg. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Mantis?


would that not be a waste?

the net is about 3 feet tall and about 3 foot square base


----------



## Colosseum

Yeah dinner means lunch here and Tea at 6 ish!

I don't know what to have with my Kiev, either peas and sweatcorn, or baked beans.


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> would that not be a waste?
> 
> the net is about 3 feet tall and about 3 foot square base


Lots of mantids? :lol2:



Colosseum said:


> Yeah dinner means lunch here and Tea at 6 ish!


That's a northern thing. Lunch is now, dinner/tea is later. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Lots of mantids? :lol2:


hmm... it's feeding that might be an issue though..
the net is quite a loose weave , well big ish holes
i thought sticks because i'll leave a tub on the floor and eggs might fall down


----------



## Colosseum

But I am a Southerner sweetie


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> hmm... it's feeding that might be an issue though..
> the net is quite a loose weave , well big ish holes
> i thought sticks because i'll leave a tub on the floor and eggs might fall down


Well get sticks then.  Wait till Kempton there will be so many, well there was last year, it was manily stick insects. :gasp:



Colosseum said:


> But I am a Southerner sweetie


I know, but it's still a northern thing. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Well get sticks then.  Wait till Kempton there will be so many, well there was last year, it was manily stick insects. :gasp:


well there's an excuse to go 
i was contemplating whether to ask or not..

when is it?


----------



## Dee_Williams

afternoon all. :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> afternoon all. :2thumb:


harro dee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> well there's an excuse to go
> i was contemplating whether to ask or not..
> 
> when is it?


1st of October I think, says it's on a Saturday which is weird...


----------



## Dee_Williams

hi tom.
everyone seems to be argumentative everywhere last night.


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> afternoon all. :2thumb:


Hello Dee


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> 1st of October I think, says it's on a Saturday which is weird...


ahh dang it..
i'll have to get the train up if i want to go, dad only managed to take me since he doesn't work most sundays



Dee_Williams said:


> hi tom.
> everyone seems to be argumentative everywhere last night.


NO THEY WEREN'T


----------



## Dee_Williams

hi jake. 

i made beetle jelly last night. wooo...........


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> hi jake.
> 
> i made beetle jelly last night. wooo...........


Woop, how is it?

Does it taste any good? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> afternoon all. :2thumb:


Hey Dee. :flrt:




spinnin_tom said:


> ahh dang it..
> i'll have to get the train up if i want to go, dad only managed to take me since he doesn't work most sundays
> 
> 
> 
> NO THEY WEREN'T


Well a train on Saturday won't be bad, Sunday trains are awful.


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Well a train on Saturday won't be bad, Sunday trains are awful.


yeah, i wonder if national express do early runs to kempton :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah, i wonder if national express do early runs to kempton :no1:


Only one way to find out. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Only one way to find out. :lol2:


National Express Coach, Buses & Train // Coach, Bus & Train Travel Throughout The UK ???????????????????

dammit, there's none


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> National Express Coach, Buses & Train // Coach, Bus & Train Travel Throughout The UK ???????????????????
> 
> dammit, there's none


Train shouldn't cost that much though?


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Train shouldn't cost that much though?


30 quid return for 2 of us :L


----------



## Colosseum

Trains are going up 8% the robbing gits


----------



## Dee_Williams

it smells lush tbh. 
very peary and the banana one smells banana ey funnily enough......... :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> 30 quid return for 2 of us :L


That's only like £15 each, not too bad. Or maybe that's just because I'm used to over £80. :blush:

Need to walk the dog now.


----------



## Dee_Williams

sun has just come out here. hope it isn't raining.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> sun has just come out here. hope it isn't raining.


There's this massive black cloud looming, I know I'm going to get soaked.


----------



## Colosseum

Raining here in Wiltshire


----------



## vivalabam

Yey made it home without getting rained on, time to watch some TV, I'm knackered now. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Yey made it home without getting rained on, time to watch some TV, I'm knackered now. :blush:


Oh dear, not more of your TV


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> Trains are going up 8% the robbing gits



Oi thats helping to pay my wages!! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Oh dear, not more of your TV


Hey my TV is fine. :whip: Kinda. :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

Jonb1982 said:


> Oi thats helping to pay my wages!! :lol2:


Oh coarse your a train driver aren't you which network?


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Hey my TV is fine. :whip: Kinda. :whistling2:


Yeah, right. You and your TV


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> Oh coarse your a train driver aren't you which network?


Northern rail mate! Generally round Yorkshire, but also go upto Newcastle, and west to manchester!


----------



## Colosseum

Jonb1982 said:


> Northern rail mate! Generally round Yorkshire, but also go upto Newcastle, and west to manchester!


Very interesting is it a interest to you or just a job, as I am and have been interested in Rail since I was knee high to a grasshopper.

Gong to have my tea


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Yeah, right. You and your TV


I like TV.  



Colosseum said:


> Very interesting is it a interest to you or just a job, as I am and have been interested in Rail since I was knee high to a grasshopper.
> 
> Gong to have my tea


Enjoy, I have to wait another 3 hours for mine. :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> Very interesting is it a interest to you or just a job, as I am and have been interested in Rail since I was knee high to a grasshopper.
> 
> Gong to have my tea


I had an interest in trains as a kid and still kinda do really! Not a big fan of the railways as they are now I prefer the old diesels that were around in the late 80's early 90's! 

I do enjoy my job, to be honest it's really well paid too and in the current climate there's not many jobs around like it!


----------



## Colosseum

Yeah the old diesels it's not the same without them, all these new fangled EMU's


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> Yeah the old diesels it's not the same without them, all these new fangled EMU's



Yeah all I drive is DMU's! Thankfully DRS have a depot a York. So occasionally see 37's and 20's around the station!


----------



## Colosseum

What a treat that must be I am dribbling. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> What a treat that must be I am dribbling. :mf_dribble:


You would be when they open up the 37's coming through the station!

Have we scared people off talking like geeks lol? Only me and you posting!


----------



## Colosseum

Jonb1982 said:


> You would be when they open up the 37's coming through the station!
> 
> Have we scared people off talking like geeks lol? Only me and you posting!


I bet they echo through the station god the thought of it is making me have a semi.


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> I bet they echo through the station god the thought of it is making me have a semi.



Hmm are you taking the pish lol or do you have an interest lol


----------



## Colosseum

No I do mate I am joining shillingstone preservation soon as a volunteer to rediscover the Somerset and Dorset line around the Shillingstone station. 

We are single line down here southwest operate here and use the 158's which are getting on now.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> I bet they echo through the station god the thought of it is making me have a semi.





Jonb1982 said:


> Hmm are you taking the pish lol or do you have an interest lol





Colosseum said:


> No I do mate I am joining shillingstone preservation soon as a volunteer to rediscover the Somerset and Dorset line around the Shillingstone station.
> 
> We are single line down here southwest operate here and use the 158's which are getting on now.


 
flirt in private, get a room 
what's shillingstone used for?


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> No I do mate I am joining shillingstone preservation soon as a volunteer to rediscover the Somerset and Dorset line around the Shillingstone station.
> 
> We are single line down here southwest operate here and use the 158's which are getting on now.


Cool, I sign 158's also 142's 144's, 150's 153's 155's and 156's


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> flirt in private, get a room
> what's shillingstone used for?


Makes a change mate it's usually the perv brigade doing the flirting!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Cool, I sign 158's also 142's 144's, 150's 153's 155's and 156's


jon, do you have a train that you drive and is it like the navy?
i can picture lots of alarms going, you running to your train and it launches out of the station.. 

then another train comes up behind you, it's got a 20mm gatling gun on the front.. you then shout ''EVERYBODY DOWN'' and then the back carriage of your train blows up.. the flames engulf the train chasing your train and it blows up

your train slowly comes to a halt and you just walk away.. the camera focuses in you, in centre shot and as you walk away, the train explodes..

----------------end credits---------------

what do y'all think?


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> flirt in private, get a room
> what's shillingstone used for?



Shillingstone Tom is a Train station that was closed down when beeching threw the axe in 1960s this saw a lot of stations closed and never to be reopened again. Shillingstone was one but has been saved by locals unfortunately the rail was ripped up but through volunteering and fund raising they are relaying a slowly but of coarse this is a lengthy slow process in the current climate.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Shillingstone Tom is a Train station that was closed down when beeching threw the axe in 1960s this saw a lot of stations closed and never to be reopened again. Shillingstone was one but has been saved by locals unfortunately the rail was ripped up but through volunteering and fund raising they are relaying a slowly but of coarse this is a lengthy slow process in the current climate.


 ah right
that's good to see the community are backing things


----------



## Colosseum

Oh Jon gets that everyday working that line 



spinnin_tom said:


> jon, do you have a train that you drive and is it like the navy?
> i can picture lots of alarms going, you running to your train and it launches out of the station..
> 
> then another train comes up behind you, it's got a 20mm gatling gun on the front.. you then shout ''EVERYBODY DOWN'' and then the back carriage of your train blows up.. the flames engulf the train chasing your train and it blows up
> 
> your train slowly comes to a halt and you just walk away.. the camera focuses in you, in centre shot and as you walk away, the train explodes..
> 
> ----------------end credits---------------
> 
> what do y'all think?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> jon, do you have a train that you drive and is it like the navy?
> i can picture lots of alarms going, you running to your train and it launches out of the station..
> 
> then another train comes up behind you, it's got a 20mm gatling gun on the front.. you then shout ''EVERYBODY DOWN'' and then the back carriage of your train blows up.. the flames engulf the train chasing your train and it blows up
> 
> your train slowly comes to a halt and you just walk away.. the camera focuses in you, in centre shot and as you walk away, the train explodes..
> 
> ----------------end credits---------------
> 
> what do y'all think?



Ok then, I'd give spielberg a ring if I were you, I think you are on to something here!!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Oh Jon gets that everyday working that line


i bet
risky line of work it is


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Ok then, I'd give spielberg a ring if I were you, I think you are on to something here!!!!


 
it sounds like a better version of taking of pelham 1 2 3


----------



## Colosseum

This is a tight knit community down here which is ok when certain things like preservation and restoration comes into it everyone kind of just mucks in, there has been a lot of work to get Shillingstone looking what it did all those years back and lots of people just turn up to reminisce all them old days of the Dorset and Somerset line.


----------



## vivalabam

This topics been dead today!


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> This topics been dead today!


Yup,

has been a rather crap day for the good old off topic thread


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Yup,
> 
> has been a rather crap day for the good old off topic thread


Well I'm not going to be much fun, I'm going to bed! Have to be up early tomorrow. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

This place has been dead lately :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> This place has been dead lately :gasp:


i know..
morning tyler


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> This place has been dead lately :gasp:


Because im not on as often :whistling2:

And morning all :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i know..
> morning tyler


Morning dude, how are you 



Trootle said:


> Because im not on as often :whistling2:
> 
> And morning all :2thumb:


Morning, I won't ask how you are, because I just have on another thread :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Morning dude, how are you


not too bad
all of my kempton buys are settling in and i think i've found a favourite which imma have to buy a few more of:










E sp. ''red''











pulchra's fangs O:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Morning dude, how are you
> 
> 
> 
> Morning, I won't ask how you are, because I just have on another thread :lol2:


Yup :lol2:

Finally sorted out my Chile Rose's substrate! Took all afternoon to dry it :[email protected]


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> not too bad
> all of my kempton buys are settling in and i think i've found a favourite which imma have to buy a few more of:
> 
> image
> 
> E sp. ''red''
> 
> 
> image
> 
> pulchra's fangs O:


Stunning T's!!


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> not too bad
> all of my kempton buys are settling in and i think i've found a favourite which imma have to buy a few more of:
> 
> image
> 
> E sp. ''red''
> 
> 
> image
> 
> pulchra's fangs O:


Nice one dude, they are stunning :flrt:



Trootle said:


> Yup :lol2:
> 
> Finally sorted out my Chile Rose's substrate! Took all afternoon to dry it :lol2:


 
Whack it in the oven ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Nice one dude, they are stunning :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whack it in the oven ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I did :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Stunning T's!!





Biggys said:


> Nice one dude, they are stunning :flrt:




thanks guys 
the little dwarf tarantulas are epic, i'm going to have a crack at breeding so that should be fun.. just waiting for this damn male to molt  ideally the female could molt too


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> I did :lol2:


WTF :gasp:

How wet did you make it ? :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> thanks guys
> the little dwarf tarantulas are epic, i'm going to have a crack at breeding so that should be fun.. just waiting for this damn male to molt  ideally the female could molt too


Ooo I hope it all goes well for you 

i have never really been into the dwarfs :blush:

I prefer the Giants, mainly because I know where I am with them :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> WTF :gasp:
> 
> How wet did you make it ? :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo I hope it all goes well for you
> 
> i have never really been into the dwarfs :blush:
> 
> I prefer the Giants, mainly because I know where I am with them :lol2:


Well it wasn't that wet but when i say afternoon i mean, first lot burned, had to to 2 lots after, so that was about 2 hours then i needed to clean the whole kitchen 

And Tom i just asked my mum if i could have the Pink toe.. Just waiting for a reply! :/


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Ooo I hope it all goes well for you
> 
> i have never really been into the dwarfs
> 
> I prefer the Giants, mainly because I know where I am with them


thanks 
i didn't really like them, until i saw them in person !!!
they don't need as much space either, i mean you could have 3 in the space of one adult chile rose!!!

on saying i prefer the dwarfs, i'd love one of the 3 Theraphosas


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone. :flrt:

I'm off to town today to meet some girl I've never met before, exciting times?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone. :flrt:
> 
> I'm off to town today to meet some girl I've never met before, exciting times?


Morning :flrt:


Yeah should be ok, if she isn't a 400lb man :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Morning :flrt:
> 
> 
> Yeah should be ok, if she isn't a 400lb man :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


LOL! It's someone my mum knows, her granddaughter moved here from Cornwall, she's 16 and doesn't know anyone, so I said I'd show her round town.


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> *Well it wasn't that wet but when i say afternoon i mean, first lot burned, had to to 2 lots after, so that was about 2 hours then i needed to clean the whole kitchen *
> 
> And Tom i just asked my mum if i could have the Pink toe.. Just waiting for a reply! :/


Jack, you are a fail :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> thanks
> i didn't really like them, until i saw them in person !!!
> they don't need as much space either, i mean you could have 3 in the space of one adult chile rose!!!
> 
> on saying i prefer the dwarfs, i'd love one of the 3 Theraphosas


Nice 

I would love a T. blondi :flrt:



vivalabam said:


> LOL! It's someone my mum knows, her granddaughter moved here from Cornwall,* she's 16* and doesn't know anyone, so I said I'd show her round town.


 
Soooooooo, let us know if she is hot :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone. :flrt:
> 
> I'm off to town today to meet some girl I've never met before, exciting times?


:lol2: have fun!!!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> And Tom i just asked my mum if i could have the Pink toe.. Just waiting for a reply! :/





Biggys said:


> Yeah should be ok, if she isn't a 400lb man :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:





Biggys said:


> I would love a T. blondi :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooooo, let us know if she is hot :whistling2: :lol2:



^lol to all of these
and surely if it's a 400LB man, they aren't going to be hot :L


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Jack, you are a fail :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
> 
> I would love a T. blondi :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooooo, let us know if she is hot :whistling2: :lol2:


I am a fail


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> ^lol to all of these
> and surely if it's a 400LB man, they aren't going to be hot :L


No a 400lb man wouldn't be

But a 16 year old girl might be :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Trootle said:


> I am a fail


 
I'm glad you can admit it....:whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> No a 400lb man wouldn't be
> 
> But a 16 year old girl might be :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you can admit it....:whistling2:


Make me feel like a even bigger fail, for admitting it


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Make me feel like a even bigger fail, for admitting it


Yes.....yes I will :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Yes.....yes I will :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2:


:devil: 

You are a very mean person! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> :devil:
> 
> You are a very mean person! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Not the first I have been called that :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Not the first I have been called that :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


:lol2:

Doesn't that tell you something then :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Soooooooo, let us know if she is hot :whistling2: :lol2:


I was about to say eww she's 16, but then I thought you are as well. :blush:



spinnin_tom said:


> :lol2: have fun!!!!!


Thanks. :no1: She wants to buy a goldfish, I'll be like, how abaout a Tarantula? :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Doesn't that tell you something then :whistling2:


People need to man up ? :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I was about to say eww she's 16, but then I thought you are as well. :blush:


 
hahahaah :lol2:

Is it to early for you Kerry :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> hahahaah :lol2:
> 
> Is it to early for you Kerry :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah it is a little bit, I'm not usually up this early, let alone about to be walking out the door.

My frog kept me awake as well, he kept jumping into the side of the tank, sounds like lightening. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah it is a little bit, I'm not usually up this early, let alone about to be walking out the door.
> 
> My frog kept me awake as well, he kept jumping into the side of the tank, sounds like lightening. :whip:


 
Awwww :lol2:

and that loud :gasp:


----------



## selina20

Hi guys


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Hi guys


Heya :no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i thought my new chile rose liked me, or even tolerated me.
she just gave me a dry bite.. don't like her now 
but now i'm a MAN


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i thought my new chile rose liked me, or even tolerated me.
> she just gave me a dry bite.. don't like her now
> but now i'm a WOMAN


A real man would of laughed at the face of danger.....FOOL!!!!!



:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> A real man would of laughed at the face of danger.....FOOL!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you're just too funny..
:bash:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> you're just too funny..
> :bash:


 
Well I was going to ask if you are ok, but being a dry bite, there is not much point :lol2:

I hope it didn't hurt to badly though :no1:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Heya :no1:


Hows you?


----------



## Dee_Williams

Afternoon all. 

I am finally back in my own blooming house. No more dog sitting and being bored :censor:less.


----------



## selina20

Dee_Williams said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> I am finally back in my own blooming house. No more dog sitting and being bored :censor:less.


Lol im trying to ID a T lol


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Hows you?


I'm great thanks 

Yourself ?



Dee_Williams said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> I am finally back in my own blooming house. No more dog sitting and being bored :censor:less.


Dee :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Afternoon all


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Afternoon all


Afternoon Jake

How's things mate ?


----------



## Dee_Williams

hi jake!

hi tyler!


and hi selina! 
any luck with the id ing yet?

trying to catch up with invert feeding. 
just put the annoying guinea fowls outside. blooming things keep escaping. my office is now covered in poo.


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Afternoon Jake
> 
> How's things mate ?


not too bad thanks Ty,

Just tired :lol2:

Yourself?


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> hi jake!
> 
> hi tyler!
> 
> 
> and hi selina!
> any luck with the id ing yet?
> 
> trying to catch up with invert feeding.
> just put the annoying guinea fowls outside. *blooming things keep escaping. my office is now covered in poo. *


Awww :lol2::lol2:



snowgoose said:


> not too bad thanks Ty,
> 
> Just tired :lol2:
> 
> Yourself?


Good to hear mate :2thumb:

I'm fine thank you, just glad to have a day or two with out the builders about :no1:


Also, can a T eat the whole of a food item and not leave a bolus ? :hmm::blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Awww :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear mate :2thumb:
> 
> I'm fine thank you, just glad to have a day or two with out the builders about :no1:
> 
> 
> Also, can a T eat the whole of a food item and not leave a bolus ? :hmm::blush:


Basically no.

Due to the way they "eat" they can only fit particles of food one thousandth of a millimetre ( IIRC ) in their mouths.

They don't have jaws but use their chelicerae to "chew" food items up to aid in the "liquidisation", so the particles may be small, but there should still be some form of bolus lying around somewhere


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Basically no.
> 
> Due to the way they "eat" they can only fit particles of food one thousandth of a millimetre ( IIRC ) in their mouths.
> 
> They don't have jaws but use their chelicerae to "chew" food items up to aid in the "liquidisation", so the particles may be small, but there should still be some form of bolus lying around somewhere


Yeah I thought so, that is why it came across strange when I couldn't find a blous in my Genics tank :hmm:

Maybe she still has it in her mouth, but she has "chewed" it up really small : victory:


Thanks mate


----------



## spinnin_tom

woooo 
got my new wildfire s today
just came in the post..


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> woooo
> got my new wildfire s today
> just came in the post..


Nice one, how long did it take to get here ?:2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Nice one, how long did it take to get here ?:2thumb:


a day!!


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> a day!!


Damn, that is quick :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Damn, that is quick :gasp:


i know, well pleased with the phone...
i downloaded angry birds straight away


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i know, well pleased with the phone...
> i downloaded angry birds straight away


What is everyones obsession with that game :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Dee_Williams said:


> hi jake!
> 
> hi tyler!
> 
> 
> and hi selina!
> any luck with the id ing yet?
> 
> trying to catch up with invert feeding.
> just put the annoying guinea fowls outside. blooming things keep escaping. my office is now covered in poo.


Think its a H.sp Vietnam which means its going on the none keep pile lol.


----------



## vivalabam

I've only just got in, what a bloody mission! 

Was a good day out though, Megan was really nice, then my friend Zoe messaged me, like yeah I'm in town. I'm about ready to sleep, but I've still got to walk the dog and go to my aunties... 

How is everyone?


----------



## Jonb1982

I'm ok, apart from been completely knackered!

Long day today!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> I'm ok, apart from been completely knackered!
> 
> Long day today!!!


I know the feeling, I've been up and moving since 10, for me that is a long day. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

hi again!
am cooking dinner.

me having pizza last night went down like a lead balloon. so i am in the dog house. :bash:

my rabbits paid for it. :whistling2:

so a bit "meh" here really. :lol2:

glad you had a good day kerry!


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I know the feeling, I've been up and moving since 10, for me that is a long day. :lol2:



10am! I was up at 0530 and didn't finish work till 1630 lol


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> i know, well pleased with the phone...
> i downloaded angry birds straight away



Angry birds is pish! I used to like it, until I had to start watching YouTube to be able to do the levels! I then realised that's gay and now even just the music annoys me!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> hi again!
> am cooking dinner.
> 
> me having pizza last night went down like a lead balloon. so i am in the dog house. :bash:
> 
> my rabbits paid for it. :whistling2:
> 
> so a bit "meh" here really. :lol2:
> 
> glad you had a good day kerry!


Hey Dee, why what was wrong with the pizza? I'll take it if you want? :whistling2:

Thanks. :no1:



Jonb1982 said:


> 10am! I was up at 0530 and didn't finish work till 1630 lol


Wow that's epic, I couldn't work that long, I'm shattered after like 6 hours.


----------



## Dee_Williams

well i am in trouble over the pizza so thought i would leave it till tomorrow when he isn't here................


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> well i am in trouble over the pizza so thought i would leave it till tomorrow when he isn't here................


Oh right. :gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: the things i do for a quiet life.
sometimes i do wonder if it is blooming worth it. :bash:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: the things i do for a quiet life.
> sometimes i do wonder if it is blooming worth it. :bash:


Who's this your OH?


----------



## Dee_Williams

aye. he is being a right stroppy :censor: today.:devil:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> aye. he is being a right stroppy :censor: today.:devil:


And he is moaning because you were eating pizza? He'd be well out the door if that was me, I'd be like I'm having my pizza! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

he went all stroppy. :gasp:

and has been in a foul mood ever since. 

:censor: sake, it is only pizza. i don't get to go to the pub, i do not complain (very often)

Getting very fed up with being moaned at all the time. :bash:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> he went all stroppy. :gasp:
> 
> and has been in a foul mood ever since.
> 
> :censor: sake, it is only pizza. i don't get to go to the pub, i do not complain (very often)
> 
> Getting very fed up with being moaned at all the time. :bash:


Have you asked him what's wrong? There must be something bothering him, I mean it;s strange to get stressed over pizza!


----------



## Dee_Williams

i have and he just shouts "nothing" o the joy. i do so love being in a relationship. :lol2:

i did ask nicely too. 

think we are both just knackered with the house sitting and stuff.

he isn't really used to looking after our daughter on his own.


----------



## Jonb1982

Where's Tom? He isn't dead is he? Didn't he get tagged today?


----------



## Dee_Williams

Tagged?


----------



## Jonb1982

Bitten!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

ahhh. 

sorry, not awake yet.

i tihnk he is mooching on facebook to be honest. could be wrong.


----------



## Jonb1982

Ah right lol! I don't do Facebook!


----------



## Dee_Williams

he is in the euscorp thread. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i'm here 
not dead, unfortunately..
just laying a bit low, i'm annoyed , and being myself, am in an argumentative mood.. well more than normal


----------



## Jonb1982

Cmon Tom what's up!?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Cmon Tom what's up!?


a lady asked mums friend if we wanted a pair of snakes since she couldn't look after them..

it was all fine, said yes

then apparantly, she'd given them to somebody else after we said yes


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> a lady asked mums friend if we wanted a pair of snakes since she couldn't look after them..
> 
> it was all fine, said yes
> 
> then apparantly, she'd given them to somebody else after we said yes


That's a bit pants! What snakes were they?


----------



## Dee_Williams

i hate it when things like that happen! :bash::bash:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> That's a bit pants! What snakes were they?


only carolina (?) corns.. one albino, but it's not the point


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> only carolina (?) corns.. one albino, but it's not the point


Well chin up, get over it, start an argument on here with somebody lol will make you feel better and get rid of that frustration!! Haha


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Well chin up, get over it, start an argument on here with somebody lol will make you feel better and get rid of that frustration!! Haha


well i did start arguing with harry, on the Euscorpius thread...
... i needed to vent i think


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> well i did start arguing with harry, on the Euscorpius thread...
> ... i needed to vent i think


You are in trouble on that thread!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> You are in trouble on that thread!


i told you i needed to vent lol


----------



## garlicpickle

squabblin' like a load of girls :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> squabblin' like a load of girls :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Exactly, they should be more like me, always good and never in trouble :halo:


----------



## garlicpickle

Biggys said:


> Exactly, they should be more like me, always good and never in trouble :halo:


Ty the little (or not so little) angel


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> Ty the little (or not so little) angel


 
See you know that I'm good really :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

So what's everyone up to tomorrow ?


----------



## garlicpickle

Biggys said:


> So what's everyone up to tomorrow ?


it's my birthday tomorrow but I'm not celebrating it because my husband is really busy at work and won't get home till late. So I'm having a trumpet lesson instead :lol2: we'll go out for my birthday at the weekend.


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> it's my birthday tomorrow but I'm not celebrating it because my husband is really busy at work and won't get home till late. So I'm having a trumpet lesson instead :lol2: we'll go out for my birthday at the weekend.


Aww...Happy birthday for tomorrow :flrt:

You play trumpet, or are you starting to learn for your birthday ?


----------



## garlicpickle

Biggys said:


> Aww...Happy birthday for tomorrow :flrt:
> 
> You play trumpet, or are you starting to learn for your birthday ?


I already play, but I haven't had a lesson for a while. I forgot it was my birthday when I arranged it :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> I already play, but I haven't had a lesson for a while. I forgot it was my birthday when I arranged it :lol2:


Ahh that is pretty cool 

How can you forget your own birthday :gasp:


----------



## snowgoose

garlicpickle said:


> I already play, but I haven't had a lesson for a while. I forgot it was my birthday when I arranged it :lol2:


How can you forget that? :lol2: You're not even 50 (yet)


----------



## garlicpickle

Biggys said:


> Ahh that is pretty cool
> 
> How can you forget your own birthday :gasp:


I dunno :blush: I just forgot what day of the week it fell on.


----------



## garlicpickle

snowgoose said:


> How can you forget that? :lol2: You're not even 50 (yet)


not quite :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> I dunno :blush: I just forgot what day of the week it fell on.


 
Aww :lol2:

so what are you planning to do on the weekend for your birthday ?


----------



## garlicpickle

Biggys said:


> Aww :lol2:
> 
> so what are you planning to do on the weekend for your birthday ?


nothing too exciting, at my age I can't cope with it  Got a gig with the band Saturday afternoon, probably go out Saturday night for a nice meal and Bournemouth Airshow on Sunday.


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> nothing too exciting, at my age I can't cope with it  Got a gig with the band Saturday afternoon, probably go out Saturday night for a nice meal and Bournemouth Airshow on Sunday.


Ahh that sounds nice , have to make sure you OH take syuo somewhere fancy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

happy birthday for 45 minutes sih time garlic. : victory:


----------



## Biggys

Right I'm off to bed now Guy and Gals


Night Night :no1:


----------



## Dee_Williams

night ty. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah how boring.

was hoping for amusing comments before my electric goes off.


----------



## garlicpickle

Dee_Williams said:


> ah how boring.
> 
> was hoping for amusing comments before my electric goes off.


why's it going off? :gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

routine elctrical maintenance or summat.
this is the third time in 5 weeks. a whole day during the summer holidays. urgh.:bash:

are you going anywhere nice today miss garlic??

they are late with the power cut, was meant ot go off at half 8..........


----------



## garlicpickle

Dee_Williams said:


> routine elctrical maintenance or summat.
> this is the third time in 5 weeks. a whole day during the summer holidays. urgh.:bash:
> 
> are you going anywhere nice today miss garlic??
> 
> they are late with the power cut, was meant ot go off at half 8..........


At least it's not cold and dark!

no, I'm not going anywhere today, it's pi**ing down with rain and my husband has a really busy week at work and couldn't take the day off. So I'm chilling at home, we'll do summat at the weekend.


----------



## Dee_Williams

aww well that's not too bad then.

sometimes it is nicer to wait, builds the anticipation. :2thumb:

was hoping the leccy would go off before my viv timers came on. sigh. no doubt i will have blown bulbs all over the place. that is IF it goes off. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Morning all!

My Chilean Rose ate a locust last night and started webbing! :flrt:

She must be settling in! :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

Happy Perve Day To You, Happy Perve Day To You. Happy Perve Day Dear Garlicpickle. Happy Perve Day To Yooooouuuuuu!!!!


----------



## JustJack

I never knew it was her birthday!

HAPPY BIIRTTHHDAY TO YOOU, SQQUUAASSHHHED TOOMMATTOOES AND POOO YOU LOOK LIKE A MONEY AND YOU SMELL LIKE ONE TO!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## garlicpickle

selina20 said:


> Happy Perve Day To You, Happy Perve Day To You. Happy Perve Day Dear Garlicpickle. Happy Perve Day To Yooooouuuuuu!!!!





Trootle said:


> I never knew it was her birthday!
> 
> HAPPY BIIRTTHHDAY TO YOOU, SQQUUAASSHHHED TOOMMATTOOES AND POOO YOU LOOK LIKE A MONEY AND YOU SMELL LIKE ONE TO!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You all say the sweetest things, I feel all loved now :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

Happy Birthday


----------



## garlicpickle

Thank you Ole, my couch is always available to you if you want to discuss those strange feelings you mentioned


----------



## Colosseum

Look into my eyes


----------



## garlicpickle

I might resize that pic and have it for my avatar.


----------



## Colosseum

I thought the Grandma bit was fitting :2thumb:

Nah I must not be nasty on your Birthday


----------



## selina20

Lisa do u want a not so friendly haplo for ur birthday XD

Im sig quoted and feel special XD


----------



## snowgoose

Happy B'day L 

Your pressie is in the post 

And Selina :O Offering my haplo a different home


----------



## garlicpickle

Colosseum said:


> I thought the Grandma bit was fitting :2thumb:
> 
> Nah I must not be nasty on your Birthday


I imagine I will be one pretty soon, older stepdaughter is 19 and just got engaged. I'm sure a baby won't be long in coming, she's wanted one since she was about 12.



selina20 said:


> Lisa do u want a not so friendly haplo for ur birthday XD
> 
> Im sig quoted and feel special XD


no doubt about you being special hun  I will pass on the haplo thanks.


----------



## Colosseum

No one gives me presents ever is it because I am a tool?


----------



## selina20

Colosseum said:


> No one gives me presents ever is it because I am a tool?


Ill send u a pressie but i duno what Ts you like


----------



## vivalabam

*yawn* Morning everyone, after walking, what felt like, a few hundred miles yesterday, as soon as I got in I went to sleep, been sleeping for nearly 12 hours. :blush:

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## snowgoose

Afternoon Kerry 

I'm not bad thanks 

One of the mantises have moulted, but it's still brown and not green like the other one :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Afternoon Kerry
> 
> I'm not bad thanks
> 
> One of the mantises have moulted, but it's still brown and not green like the other one :lol2:


Oh really, that's awesome! How big is it now? 

There is different colours, so although they may be the same species they can be different colours. 

We had it for ghost for example, we had a green one and 3 brown ones.


----------



## snowgoose

It's now about 4cm :lol: Doesn't look like it's grown much.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> It's now about 4cm :lol: Doesn't look like it's grown much.


:lol2: Possibly a male then? They don't seem to grow much. 

Or maybe it's the species, I can't remember what you have. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

I have Sphodromantis viridis, the one that moulted is about the same size as the other green one now, so might have just been a moult behind


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I have Sphodromantis viridis, the one that moulted is about the same size as the other green one now, so might have just been a moult behind


Ah right, yeah I think they have more moults than usual mantids, I know our congos had about 7 while they were with us, they didn't grow much at the start, then all of a sudden they are monsters.


----------



## snowgoose

Ah well, just a waiting game then 

Much like everything else in the invert world :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

hello you lovely lot


----------



## Colosseum

selina20 said:


> Ill send u a pressie but i duno what Ts you like


Pterinochilus


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Ah well, just a waiting game then
> 
> Much like everything else in the invert world :lol2:


:lol2: Yeah pretty much! 



spinnin_tom said:


> hello you lovely lot


Hey Tom

I suppose I should walk the dog, it's going to pee it down later so I don't fancy getting wet. :blush:


----------



## selina20

Do i get a scorpion or a Chilobrachys sp burma?????


----------



## vivalabam

Just cleaned up frog poop, how glamourous. :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

cor what a sexy life we all lead eh. :whistling2:

am just about ot clean out the mammates and the snails. yay. :bash:

how is everyone? was a much shorter tha nexpected power cut.


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> cor what a sexy life we all lead eh. :whistling2:
> 
> am just about ot clean out the mammates and the snails. yay. :bash:
> 
> how is everyone? was a much shorter tha nexpected power cut.


Hello Dee 

just fed all the Ts an other inverts which ended up taking an hour somehow :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

selina20 said:


> Do i get a scorpion or a Chilobrachys sp burma?????


Both???


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> cor what a sexy life we all lead eh. :whistling2:
> 
> am just about ot clean out the mammates and the snails. yay. :bash:
> 
> how is everyone? was a much shorter tha nexpected power cut.


Hey Dee. :flrt:

Haha sounds exciting! I'm going to go watch TV, I didn't win my ebay thing. 



snowgoose said:


> Hello Dee
> 
> just fed all the Ts an other inverts which ended up taking an hour somehow :lol2:


Mine usually takes an hour as well, I love feeding time. :flrt: It's feeding day tonight actually. :mf_dribble:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Hey Dee. :flrt:
> 
> Haha sounds exciting! I'm going to go watch TV, I didn't win my ebay thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine usually takes an hour as well, I love feeding time. :flrt: It's feeding day tonight actually. :mf_dribble:


Ha, but the sad thing is I only have 7 Ts and 2 mantises :lol2:

But then there's all the livefood and stuff too


----------



## Dee_Williams

aye it is the roaches that take the time usually. i blasted thorugh them last night. they all just got some mango jelly :blush: 

they loved it! nearly all of them have nommed al lthat they got given. :2thumb: so that was worth doing.

what ebay thing were you after kerry?

it does seem to take more time than it should to feed. i do enjoy doing it when i have the time to relax and enjoy it. although my avics are all total wusses and run away from food.


----------



## selina20

You know when things are bad when someone wont take a G.porteri for free :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

o dear.
why not??


----------



## selina20

Dee_Williams said:


> o dear.
> why not??


Because Jake sucks lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

googled and they are gorgeous. :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

selina20 said:


> Because Jake sucks lol



:gasp:


----------



## snowgoose

I don't do grammys lol 

I prefer something a bit more nasty :lol2:

Why do you think I talk to Selina :whistling2:


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> I don't do grammys lol
> 
> I prefer something a bit more nasty :lol2:
> 
> Why do you think I talk to Selina :whistling2:


You hate grammies but u just brought a G.pulchra off me lmao.

Im not nasty :O


----------



## Dee_Williams

ooooooooooo meow. all getting a bit clawy in here. :lol2:

thems fighting words...........


----------



## snowgoose

selina20 said:


> You hate grammies but u just brought a G.pulchra off me lmao.
> 
> Im not nasty :O


like I said, the pulchra aint for me


----------



## Jonb1982

Afternoon!


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Afternoon!


hiiii


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> hiiii


Hellllllooooooooooooo how's u!?


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Hellllllooooooooooooo how's u!?


Good thanks u


----------



## Biggys

Peace and quite at last :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Good thanks u



Yeah same! Glad to be back from work, York races tosay so trains been rammed!! Only one day to go then I'm off though!


----------



## garlicpickle

I'm having a crap birthday, my pet dumbo rat has died :'(


----------



## selina20

garlicpickle said:


> I'm having a crap birthday, my pet dumbo rat has died :'(


Awwwwwwww hun im sorry. What a day to decide to die


----------



## snowgoose

garlicpickle said:


> I'm having a crap birthday, my pet dumbo rat has died :'(


Oh no 

Sorry L


----------



## Jonb1982

garlicpickle said:


> I'm having a crap birthday, my pet dumbo rat has died :'(



Aww that sucks, hope ur ok, I used to keep rats I loved them to bits! Great little pets! They just don't live long enough!


----------



## garlicpickle

selina20 said:


> Awwwwwwww hun im sorry. What a day to decide to die


thoughtless to the end 



snowgoose said:


> Oh no
> 
> Sorry L


thanks J



Jonb1982 said:


> Aww that sucks, hope ur ok, I used to keep rats I loved them to bits! Great little pets! They just don't live long enough!


Yeah they are lovely pets and sadly their little lives are much too short.


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> I'm having a crap birthday, my pet dumbo rat has died :'(


Aww sorry to hear that


----------



## selina20

Its like when my T.gigas dumped her bad eggsac she didnt even apologise


----------



## garlicpickle

selina20 said:


> Its like when my T.gigas dumped her bad eggsac she didnt even apologise


Maybe she will make you another one to say sorry


----------



## Dee_Williams

all the :censor: always happens at the worse possible time.


----------



## selina20

garlicpickle said:


> Maybe she will make you another one to say sorry


you never know lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

so what did everyone get up to today in the end??

all had a good day???


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> like I said, the pulchra aint for me


why not?
they are gorgeous !!
and they feel so soft too


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> so what did everyone get up to today in the end??
> 
> all had a good day???


I ended up sitting sorting out all my spiders and then chilling, so was a pretty good day  


How was your day ? :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I ended up sitting sorting out all my spiders and then chilling, so was a pretty good day
> 
> 
> How are your day ? :flrt:


if it's an open question, my day are fine thanks


----------



## Dee_Williams

.....


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> if it's an open question, my day are fine thanks


:blush: :blush:


Sorry dude, I was on MSN, writing an Email and on here, was too much for my brain :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Just fed the spiders, they all ate, even the news ones sulking on their substrate.

I just imagine them sitting there with their arms folded, like do you want a cricket, no, do you want a cricket? No

*wiggles cricket* 

Well maybe, nom nom nom! :flrt:

I have a strange imagination, is it sad that I actually talk to them? 

The only one not interested was my A. Versicolor who decided to give me a lovely threat display instead, like fine you stroppy spider go hungry. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Just fed the spiders, they all ate, even the news ones sulking on their substrate.
> 
> I just imagine them sitting there with their arms folded, like do you want a cricket, no, do you want a cricket? No
> 
> *wiggles cricket*
> 
> Well maybe, nom nom nom! :flrt:
> 
> I have a strange imagination, is it sad that I actually talk to them?
> 
> The only one not interested was my A. Versicolor who decided to give me a lovely threat display instead, like fine you stroppy spider go hungry. :whip:


 
Aww thats good that they all fed 

and Not really, I talk to mine from time to time, normally "Argh you little :censor:, WTF, why flick at me" :lol2:

Avic doing a threat display :gasp::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

like being attacked by a small peice of cheese. :lol2:

mine run away from the food. :bash:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Aww thats good that they all fed
> 
> and Not really, I talk to mine from time to time, normally "Argh you little :censor:, WTF, why flick at me" :lol2:
> 
> Avic doing a threat display :gasp::Na_Na_Na_Na:


I love feeding, it's like yeah nom nom! Especially as my little ones are getting to about an inch now so they are all on live food, minni crickets for a minni tarantula. :flrt:

Haha I got flicked at by my GBB about 5 times, like where has all this come from? She never usually flicks, like maybe once when I'm putting the lid on, but she was a crazy spider tonight! 

I know it was so cute, like you;re a fluffy blue purple and red thing, not exactly scary?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> like being attacked by a small peice of cheese. :lol2:
> 
> mine run away from the food. :bash:


My N. Chromatus always does that, like no sweety it's food. She always gets it eventually after the cricket has chased her round the tub a few times. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i will have to have a look at it in a bit as it is stamping (well not really) round the tub looking for food. i get the feeling it isn't that bright really...........


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I love feeding, it's like yeah nom nom! Especially as my little ones are getting to about an inch now so they are all on live food, minni crickets for a minni tarantula. :flrt:
> 
> Haha I got flicked at by my GBB about 5 times, like where has all this come from? She never usually flicks, like maybe once when I'm putting the lid on, but she was a crazy spider tonight!
> 
> I know it was so cute, like you;re a fluffy blue purple and red thing, not exactly scary?


GBBs are awesome when they flick, they have a right trigger leg, it goes so fast :flrt:

and exactly, that it like having a kitten paw at you, it's just to cute to worry about :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> GBBs are awesome when they flick, they have a right trigger leg, it goes so fast :flrt:
> 
> and exactly, that it like having a kitten paw at you, it's just to cute to worry about :lol2:


Feisty as anything, how is your GBB, it was about a moult behind mine when you first got it. 

Well, I'd say more of an adolescent cat, not quite sure it's at kitten stage anymore, it's a pretty big spider. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

aye even kittens have claws and blooming needle teeth. :devil:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Feisty as anything, how is your GBB, it was about a moult behind mine when you first got it.
> 
> Well, I'd say more of an adolescent cat, not quite sure it's at kitten stage anymore, it's a pretty big spider. :lol2:


My GBB is doing great thanks Kerry 
She moulted on tueday and is about 1.5"LS now, sucha quick little grower :flrt:

Aww lol, how big is she now ? 



Dee_Williams said:


> aye even kittens have claws and blooming needle teeth. :devil:


 
Cats are just evil to be fair :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> My GBB is doing great thanks Kerry
> She moulted on tueday and is about 1.5"LS now, sucha quick little grower :flrt:
> 
> Aww lol, how big is she now ?
> 
> Cats are just evil to be fair :lol2:


Haha my GBB is a bit bigger than yours then, mine has full adult colours, she really needed rehoming, but I've used the tubs I had for the spiders I got at Kempton. :blush: Will have to ask the OH to bring some down with him, he won't be impressed! I like all my tubs to match, is that weird? :blush:

My Avic is about 4 inches, bit of a beast! 

I agree, I hate cats. :whip:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i have 7 cats. they are all outside though. 

it always amazes me how much the spiders gorw when they moult. it must be so uncomfortable before hand.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i have 7 cats. they are all outside though.
> 
> it always amazes me how much the spiders gorw when they moult. it must be so uncomfortable before hand.


We used to have 1, that was enough for me. :whip:

Praying mantids are more impressive, they literally double in size, it's like where did you come from...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha my GBB is a bit bigger than yours then, mine has full adult colours, she really needed rehoming, but I've used the tubs I had for the spiders I got at Kempton. :blush: Will have to ask the OH to bring some down with him, he won't be impressed! I like all my tubs to match, is that weird? :blush:
> 
> My Avic is about 4 inches, bit of a beast!
> 
> I agree, I hate cats. :whip:


Awww I can't wait for mine to get that big :flrt:

and not weird at all, once I sort my room out, I'm getting lots of coffin shaped glass tanks for my Ts, so they look abit better than the normal square thing 

Really :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww I can't wait for mine to get that big :flrt:
> 
> and not weird at all, once I sort my room out, I'm getting lots of coffin shaped glass tanks for my Ts, so they look abit better than the normal square thing
> 
> Really :gasp:


They are aweosme, and apparently flicky! 

Mum just called me upstairs to look out of her window, there's this pigeon standing on out arch way thing in the terrential rain holding it's wings up... No idea what it's doing... It does one side, then lifts up the other, strange bird. 

Haha they are awesome, I'd love all mine to be HoS but they are so expensive. >_<


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> They are aweosme, and apparently flicky!
> 
> *Mum just called me upstairs to look out of her window, there's this pigeon standing on out arch way thing in the terrential rain holding it's wings up... No idea what it's doing... It does one side, then lifts up the other, strange bird. *
> 
> Haha they are awesome, I'd love all mine to be HoS but they are so expensive. >_<


That is code for "CRAP ON HER WINDOWS" :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

it might be having a shower??

they do that ot get rid of bugs..............


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening raaaaaar!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

evening jon!

good day?


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> evening jon!
> 
> good day?



Yep good thanks! Just chilling watching my footie team on the box!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

o cool. (well, for you anyway!)

i am just about ot go and shut my birdies in. :devil:


----------



## vivalabam

So... Cold.  

Back from the gym, now I'm going to sulk on the sofa.


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> So... Cold.
> 
> Back from the gym, now I'm going to sulk on the sofa.



Why you sulking? Misery guts!!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

i was about to ask the same thing but in a nicer way..... :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Why you sulking? Misery guts!!!!


Because it's so cold! 



Biggys said:


> image
> 
> :lol2:


I put my hand through a cactus one, you do learn the hard way...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I put my hand through a cactus once, you do learn the hard way...


 
Awww hahaha :lol2:

I bet that was sore


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww hahaha :lol2:
> 
> I bet that was sore


Well it wasn't pleasent. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Evening guys and girlys


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Evening guys and girlys


Hey there, busy day?


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Hey there, busy day?


Not too bad thanks 

Everyone loves leaving everything till the last minute though, like ordering Ts :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Well it wasn't pleasent. :whistling2:


They are spiney for a reason :Na_Na_Na_Na:



snowgoose said:


> Evening guys and girlys


 
Evening dude, how is things ?



snowgoose said:


> Everyone loves leaving everything till the last minute though, like ordering Ts :lol2:


Jake can I make an order from you quickly ? :hmm:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> They are spiney for a reason :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evening dude, how is things ?
> 
> 
> 
> Jake can I make an order from you quickly ? :hmm:


if you want to dude 

you know where the site is :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> if you want to dude
> 
> you know where the site is :lol2:


Damn, I was hoping you would get the ump with me for asking for a last minute order :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Not too bad thanks
> 
> Everyone loves leaving everything till the last minute though, like ordering Ts :lol2:


Haha that sucks, I never order spiders on a Thursday, I only place orders over the weekend or on a monday, I think I'm just weird... 



Biggys said:


> They are spiney for a reason :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Stupid things.


----------



## snowgoose

:lol2:

nope, it's all custom and I can't complain


----------



## Colosseum

You got to love P Murinus opened top of exo she reared up, turned around to get her some scram and she bolted out the enclosure up my arm onto head then ran up the wall she is such a little treasure, no problem catching her but she is a funny madam.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Stupid things.


I love them, I wanted to make a nice planted cactus viv for some predatory beetles, but I'm not sure if the cactuses would hurt them through the exoskeleton :hmm:




snowgoose said:


> :lol2:
> 
> nope, it's all custom and I can't complain


Hahaha I need to talk to you at some point, I have a couple of things I need to sort out first, but I will get around to it :lol2:



Colosseum said:


> You got to love P Murinus opened top of exo she reared up, turned around to get her some scram and she bolted out the enclosure up my arm onto head then ran up the wall she is such a little treasure, no problem catching her but she is a funny madam.


*hands clean set of pants* :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> I love them, I wanted to make a nice planted cactus viv for some predatory beetles, but I'm not sure if the cactuses would hurt them through the exoskeleton :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha I need to talk to you at some point, I have a couple of things I need to sort out first, but I will get around to it :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> *hands clean set of pants* :lol2:


no worries Mr.

Just give me a shout whenever


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> no worries Mr.
> 
> Just give me a shout whenever


But a sneaky shout as we will get told off otherwise :whistling2:


can you get anything in stock with in reason ?

And by stock I mean squirrels and nothing business related :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

What I can get is on the site 

If your looking for anything specific I can keep my eyes open on other contacts pricelists


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> What I can get is on the site
> 
> If your looking for anything specific I can keep my eyes open on other contacts pricelists


 
Ahh nice one mate, I shall be in contact 

I'm pretty much looking for some trues that aren't often seen


----------



## snowgoose

Right, well like I said, just give me a shout 

Moving on, Anyone up to anything interesting tomorrow?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Right, well like I said, just give me a shout
> 
> Moving on, Anyone up to anything interesting tomorrow?


Oop sorry if I got you in trouble :blush:

I'm probably going to get my washing done and out on the line it the weather permits :hmm:

You ?


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Oop sorry if I got you in trouble :blush:
> 
> I'm probably going to get my washing done and out on the line it the weather permits :hmm:
> 
> You ?


nah, you didn't get me into trouble  I just thought I'd move it on before I did :lol2:

just a day on the computer tomorrow sorting bits and bobs for the order


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> nah, you didn't get me into trouble  I just thought I'd move it on before I did :lol2:
> 
> just a day on the computer tomorrow sorting bits and bobs for the order


 
Ahh cool cool,

Nice , if you ever need a hand sorting out stuff just give me a shout and I'll try to help :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

thanks for the offer dude


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> thanks for the offer dude


No worries : victory:

So how are you Spids doing fella


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> No worries : victory:
> 
> So how are you Spids doing fella


not too bad thanks. Well the one that I see is fine.

The others are either down a burrow or in a cork tube :lol2:

Hows yours?


----------



## spinnin_tom

sitting by the computer, playing with my 13 inch snake


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> not too bad thanks. Well the one that I see is fine.
> 
> The others are either down a burrow or in a cork tube :lol2:
> 
> Hows yours?


 
Aww thats good dude 


Mine are fine thanks mate, all going really well the wee GBB has moulted , I just can't keep up with my Tapi atm, she had a few roaches the other day, now shee looks way to thin, she hasn't moulted either :gasp:


----------



## snowgoose

Ha, tapi's always seem thin 

I'm trading mine anyway :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Ha, tapi's always seem thin
> 
> I'm trading mine anyway :lol2:


Awww why dude ?


----------



## snowgoose

cos the offer was there and too good to refuse :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Time for bed seeing as I have to be up at 8 tomorrow for legs bums and tums.  

Night everyone


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> cos the offer was there and too good to refuse :lol2:


Fair play dude 



vivalabam said:


> Time for bed seeing as I have to be up at 8 tomorrow for legs bums and tums.
> 
> Night everyone


 
I am also off to bed


Night peoples :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

Night Kerry 

Night Ty


----------



## Dee_Williams

ffs.

just found a male dubia in some bubble wrap. could hear it stomping round, popping bubbles :gaspwell not really actually popping them:whistling2

everyone had a good day?


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> ffs.
> 
> just found a male dubia in some bubble wrap. could hear it stomping round, popping bubbles :gaspwell not really actually popping them:whistling2
> 
> everyone had a good day?


Hello Dee 

Sounds like fun :lol2:

Not a bad day thanks 

You?


----------



## Dee_Williams

aye not too bad.

am in the dog house again but what is new. :whistling2:

sounds like you had a busy day.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> ffs.
> 
> just found a male dubia in some bubble wrap. could hear it stomping round, popping bubbles :gaspwell not really actually popping them:whistling2
> 
> everyone had a good day?


male dubias are HUGE!!


good day.. yes, i got some Euscorpius which i may have mentioned already


----------



## Dee_Williams

aye just once or twice tom. :bash: stop rubbing it in. honestly.  

the yaren't that big. you want ot see the false deaths heads if you think dubias are big.


----------



## Lukeyk

watssssup off topic banter times? check out my blog in my sig if you're bored and like tats and bikes :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lukeyk said:


> watssssup off topic banter times? check out my blog in my sig if you're bored and like tats and bikes :2thumb:


had a look..
i love that bike 

messaged you with pictures D:


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman

Nice bike ;-)


----------



## JustJack

Morning all! :2thumb:

My Chile Rose ate her 2d locust last night! Will last her till next week 

Nearly finished Barrons, Tarantula and Other Arachnids which I got yesterday!

Very good read! : victory:


----------



## Dee_Williams

good morning!!!

:welcome:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Morning all! :2thumb:
> 
> My Chile Rose ate her 2d locust last night! Will last her till next week
> 
> Nearly finished Barrons, Tarantula and Other Arachnids which I got yesterday!
> 
> Very good read! : victory:


i should really learn to read at some point



Dee_Williams said:


> good morning!!!
> 
> :welcome:


HI DEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> i should really learn to read at some point
> 
> 
> 
> HI DEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


You should! 

It's worth reading.. Finished it in less that a day!

Now I have the other 400 page Tarantula care guide to read :shock:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Squeak. I love reading, but i think that is a bit much even for me...

Fiction is more my thing.


----------



## Dee_Williams

spinnin_tom said:


> i should really learn to read at some point
> 
> 
> 
> HI DEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


that was a very enthusiastic hello. :lol2:

was it more a "o no it's deeeee"


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> Squeak. I love reading, but i think that is a bit much even for me...
> 
> Fiction is more my thing.


I brought 3 novels on holiday..

Finished them all in 2 and a bit days :shock:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i read the tarantula- by william j baerg a few weeks ago
a very good series of records, tests and notes on central and north american species of Aphonopelmas and the current Brachypelmas


----------



## Dee_Williams

if i get time to just sit and read i can go through them really quick. i only seem to get time to read them in the bath at the mo.


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> i read the tarantula- by william j baerg a few weeks ago
> a very good series of records, tests and notes on central and north american species of Aphonopelmas and the current Brachypelmas


Sound's good :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone, my hardcore gym session turned into an extra 3 hours in bed, no motivation these days...


----------



## Dee_Williams

awww i don't blame you!

gyms are over rated.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> awww i don't blame you!
> 
> gyms are over rated.


I couldn't sleep last night, so I was tired this morning, hard to get motivation when I'm half asleep. :blush:

I'll just sit at home and eat instead, that's much more fun. :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

it sounds it tbh. i have the whole house to clean. :bash: 

i started by cleaning the multi girls, they didn't try to savage me which i am pleased about. lol.

am now about ot move on to cleaning out snails. groan.

what else you got planned?

aerin is watching garfield. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> it sounds it tbh. i have the whole house to clean. :bash:
> 
> i started by cleaning the multi girls, they didn't try to savage me which i am pleased about. lol.
> 
> am now about ot move on to cleaning out snails. groan.
> 
> what else you got planned?
> 
> aerin is watching garfield. :lol2:


Oh that sucks, I hate cleaning, it's so much effort.  

Nothing really, I think I may be going out tonight, hopefully I can get 2 friends to come out rather than just 1, either way it gets me out of the house. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

sounds good. 

i am gonig to do some more cleaning and then go see if i can put the trampoline together. cue bruises, swearing and possibly crying too. :lol2:

and i need to sort out housing for the beasties that are coming on tuesday. gulp.

am a bit non plussed about what to house the whip scorpions in.
they are a sexed pair. i was going ot house them in a 2ft viv.


----------



## Hedgewitch

I'm a bad influence 

I've gotten Duncan pestering me for a _L. paryhabana _sling... it's only taken two years to get him into spiders. :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

You must keep your boyfriend happy buy him one


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> sounds good.
> 
> i am gonig to do some more cleaning and then go see if i can put the trampoline together. cue bruises, swearing and possibly crying too. :lol2:
> 
> and i need to sort out housing for the beasties that are coming on tuesday. gulp.
> 
> am a bit non plussed about what to house the whip scorpions in.
> they are a sexed pair. i was going ot house them in a 2ft viv.


Haha you're always so busy! 

Ah right, I can't help youthere I've never had any, they always creep me out a little, there's just so much leg going on it's confusing! 



Hedgewitch said:


> I'm a bad influence
> 
> I've gotten Duncan pestering me for a _L. paryhabana _sling... it's only taken two years to get him into spiders. :lol2:


Haha only. :lol2: At least he is into them, it's a good place to be. :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah go on. buy him one.......

at least he is showing an interest.


----------



## Dee_Williams

i like the whips. they are weird.
i like weird things. :whistling2:

gonna have to do summat with this versi. dunno what.
think a bigger home for a start.


----------



## Hedgewitch

Yeah, I owe him a birthday present anyway, only a few months late...

I'll probably get him a few slings so he'll get a female.



Dee_Williams said:


> i like the whips. they are weird.
> i like weird things. :whistling2:
> 
> gonna have to do summat with this versi. dunno what.
> think a bigger home for a start.


Yeah,I'm totally sig-quoting part of that


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i like the whips. they are weird.
> i like weird things. :whistling2:
> 
> gonna have to do summat with this versi. dunno what.
> think a bigger home for a start.


Haha yeah I think they look kool, I don't think I could own one though. :blush:

Yeah I know the feeling, my poor Ts in cricket tubs can barely move their legs, funny when she tried to catch food, she can't turn round enough. I had tubs but had to use them for my other Ts at Kempton. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i think i might try it in a breeding box and see if it is happier. 

am just trying ot find out a bit more info about housing the whips. :whip::whip: he he.

i have googled but not too helpful really.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i think i might try it in a breeding box and see if it is happier.
> 
> am just trying ot find out a bit more info about housing the whips. :whip::whip: he he.
> 
> i have googled but not too helpful really.


Have you tired the search thing on here? Sometimes some good topics come up.


----------



## Dee_Williams

i did indeed. i got a couple of care sheets. 
i asked someone who keeps them too and got some good advice. 

am mega excited (i know, i am a saddo)

am not quite so panic stricken about the spiders either. 
will make sure they are healthy and everything and then make sure they go to a good home for a good price.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i did indeed. i got a couple of care sheets.
> i asked someone who keeps them too and got some good advice.
> 
> am mega excited (i know, i am a saddo)
> 
> am not quite so panic stricken about the spiders either.
> will make sure they are healthy and everything and then make sure they go to a good home for a good price.


Ah right good stuff.  

Haha no I would be as well, before Kempton I was like a kids who's Christmases all came at once. :blush:

Are you selling some of your spiders? Have I missed something. I'm a bit slow on the uptake sometimes!


----------



## Dee_Williams

sorry, talkin to too many people at once. is frazzling my brain.

i bought a job lot. it involves mantids (orchids and ghosts) a pair of whips, a p.met sling and a 4" female highland subfusca. 

so the spiders are a bit scary.

think biggys is interested in the subfusca.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> sorry, talkin to too many people at once. is frazzling my brain.
> 
> i bought a job lot. it involves mantids (orchids and ghosts) a pair of whips, a p.met sling and a 4" female highland subfusca.
> 
> so the spiders are a bit scary.
> 
> think biggys is interested in the subfusca.


ooo I'd be interested in the pokie as well! How much do you want for it? I'm a bit poor these days! 

Ah right that's an awesome amount of inverts, good ones as well. :flrt:

Just walked the dog, did a bit of running, I'm so unfit.


----------



## spinnin_tom

hi guys..
been out all day.
made a little quilt for my snake, she loves it <3


----------



## snowgoose

Evening all 

another stupidly busy day today 

How is everyone?


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Evening all
> 
> another stupidly busy day today
> 
> How is everyone?


i'm great, yourself?
i swear everybody on off topic has died


----------



## snowgoose

:lol2:

I'm not bad ta, just a little brain dead now :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I'm not bad ta, just a little brain dead now :lol:


welcome to my world


----------



## snowgoose

ha, but I have an excuse, it's been a long boring day on the computer for me today.

Although I did take a 30 min break and changed the pampho's tank around a bit cos I was bored with it :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Although I did take a 30 min break and changed the pampho's tank around a bit cos I was bored with it :lol2:


picture please


----------



## snowgoose

I should have known that was coming lol

give me 5


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> hi guys..
> been out all day.
> made a little quilt for my snake, she loves it <3


Hey Tom, where you been anywhere exciting?



snowgoose said:


> Evening all
> 
> another stupidly busy day today
> 
> How is everyone?


Hey ya, well it's ok for some! I've been bored senseless, but I'm going out tonight to get drunk, so it's not all bad. :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Hey Tom, where you been anywhere exciting?


dockside, in chatham.. so no lol
how about you?


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> dockside, in chatham.. so no lol
> how about you?


:lol2: Still, it's a day out. 

Nothing, woke up, did nothing, walked the dog, did nothing and I'm still doing nothing, waiting for mum to come home. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Still, it's a day out.
> 
> Nothing, woke up, did nothing, walked the dog, did nothing and I'm still doing nothing, waiting for mum to come home. :lol2:


sounds like what i've been doing every other day, apart from walking your dog and waiting for your mum


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> sounds like what i've been doing every other day, apart from walking your dog and waiting for your mum


:lol2: Stupid dog, gets me out the house though, it's not so nice when it's raining.  Although it was a nice day today. 

Yeah she works until like 7, and starts at 9, she's a busy bee!


----------



## snowgoose

TOM

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spider-invert-pictures/739614-af-p-antinous.html


----------



## Dee_Williams

looks lovely. 
very pretty spider. :flrt:

been to my parents house to drop off 3 trays of duck eggs. my dad got aerin a bike, is lovely. 

cleaned snails out and moved them into a viv. 

erm... put a new bulb in with the dragons.

looked at the trampoline and decided i would kill myself trying ot put it together on my own so didn't bother. :lol2:

so a fairly quiet day really. 

off in a bit to feed the pigs and the calves.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> looks lovely.
> very pretty spider. :flrt:
> 
> been to my parents house to drop off 3 trays of duck eggs. my dad got aerin a bike, is lovely.
> 
> cleaned snails out and moved them into a viv.
> 
> erm... put a new bulb in with the dragons.
> 
> looked at the trampoline and decided i would kill myself trying ot put it together on my own so didn't bother. :lol2:
> 
> so a fairly quiet day really.
> 
> off in a bit to feed the pigs and the calves.


Quiet?! Your day has been busy! :lol2:

Most exciting thing that happened to me today was catching a big fly to feed to my mantids. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: well it is a quiet day for me.


----------



## JustJack

Urrgh!

Stupid 'pet shop' man being a total idiot! How can you tell someone that you will ring you back on the price of the T.. 

Then ring back 3 hours later saying he couldn't find it in the tank, and his wife sold it last night..!

How can you not realise it has been sold?! Oh I know he doesn't check his animals!

Thanks for that! :devil:


----------



## Dee_Williams

and BREATHE.

he was probably too busy and he has staff for that.............


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening!!


it is indeed 
my mum's on here now... gawd


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> it is indeed
> my mum's on here now... gawd


Milf????


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Milf????


 
is that all you think to say  ?
stroodsue, she hasn't posted yet..


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> is that all you think to say  ?
> stroodsue, she hasn't posted yet..


Well I thought other things but this isn't over 18's!!


----------



## Jonb1982

Jonb1982 said:


> Well I thought other things but this isn't over 18's!!


Joke ^^^^^^


----------



## Colosseum

Jon had a class 50 down the line today a restored unit used to operate for Network South East nice looking unit plenty of black smoke and bark to it.


----------



## Bagger293

Couple of Harvestmen on the wall of our house the other day.

These things are coool!! =]










Unfortunately I scared one of them off and noticed it is missing a leg (Hope it didn't shed it when I startled it - I've since read that they can shed a leg when they feel threatened)











It was interesting for me to find out that these are not spiders - They do have 8 legs and 2 palps and are carnivorous but they do not spin web, only have 2 eyes and their bodies are in one piece as opposed to spiders carapace + abdomen body structure. I expect most of you know that already but like I say, it was interesting for me to find out (I am just learning about inverts)


----------



## kris74

So, today is one of the 2 big events in the football grudge match calendar. sunderland vs Newcastle at their crap rusty ground. This grudge goes back well in to 1600s and the animosity is still running strong. Am I wrong to detest makems for the sins of their forefathers or should it now be time to kiss and make up, regardless of how dirty and stinking makems actually are? Kris's predictions for the game...... Makems are probs gonna steal it (as they do with everything else) 2 -1 

_Post script
_

I'll never kiss and make up, they all deserve the stocks...... :devil:


----------



## Dee_Williams

erm. so what are they if they aren't spiders??


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> erm. so what are they if they aren't spiders??


They're makems that don't deserve spider status, kind of like a lesser species :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

behave. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> behave. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Shan't, it is derby day and I'm excited :devil:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: 

fair enough. 

when does the game start?


----------



## selina20

I come on here and people are on about footie. When my other half comes home all hes on about is some footie match on lol


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2:
> 
> fair enough.
> 
> when does the game start?


Around 12 or half past!


----------



## kris74

selina20 said:


> I come on here and people are on about footie. When my other half comes home all hes on about is some footie match on lol


Quit your manking and learn to love the 22 millionaires chasing the small ball, it's great haha


----------



## selina20

kris74 said:


> Quit your manking and learn to love the 22 millionaires chasing the small ball, it's great haha


Liverpool are playing today which means i wont see my other half lol


----------



## JustJack

Hello all


----------



## ex0tics

Why did Tim get banned? He's always seemed a nice guy?
I'm sure in those 1000+ pages there's an answer but Scrubs is on right now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## garlicpickle

I am so tired, Mark was snoring all night and kept waking me up


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah colin was snoring too last night. i decided i loved sleep more and moved to the spare room. o the joys of a spare rom with a king size bed all to myself. :flrt:


----------



## garlicpickle

Dee_Williams said:


> ah colin was snoring too last night. i decided i loved sleep more and moved to the spare room. o the joys of a spare rom with a king size bed all to myself. :flrt:


we've got a spare room but it only has a sofa bed. So I'd have had to move everything out of the way including Mark's tuba in its case, the hoover and a flexarium, then open out the bed and find the spare duvet from wherever I put it :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

far too much effort. :devil:


----------



## vivalabam

Urgh hang over, I drank way too much last night. 

I kept shooing guys, so they then latched onto my friend and she kept getting them to buy her drinks so I ended up with more than I wanted. 

I think I feel out with her anyway. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Hello All 

I would have said Hi earlier but I've been busy this morning


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> Hello All
> 
> I would have said Hi earlier but I've been busy this morning


Been busy putting new stock on ur website that i cant afford :bash::bash:


----------



## snowgoose

Well sorry 

but it has to be done :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Hello All
> 
> I would have said Hi earlier but I've been busy this morning


Hey ya, you're always busy these days. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

afternoon all! 

been tidying. sucks :devil:

but it is as tidy as i can be ar*ed to make it. 

also got some nice pics of one of my bigger versis. :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am presuming male but i have never sexed spids before so a bit of help would be good please.
and a rubbish pic of my new tattoo......... :whistling2:


----------



## selina20

I have a crestie too but he dont have a tail


----------



## Dee_Williams

aww the ycall them frogs then don't they?
bless.


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Hey ya, you're always busy these days. :lol2:


I am indeed. It's relentless work, and I don't actually think some people know how much work goes into running a website, but it's all good, so can't complain :2thumb:



Dee_Williams said:


> afternoon all!
> 
> been tidying. sucks :devil:
> 
> but it is as tidy as i can be ar*ed to make it.
> 
> also got some nice pics of one of my bigger versis. :flrt:


Sounds like it's tidy enough then :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Dee_Williams said:


> aww the ycall them frogs then don't they?
> bless.


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

it will have ot be as i blew up my hoover (again) i think i expect too much of it really. it is only a little thing. :whistling2:

aye al ot of work goes inot selling stuff and making a site look attractive. 

my afternoon is going to be spent taking pics of stuff for good old fleabay as it is a free listing weekend.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> afternoon all!
> 
> been tidying. sucks :devil:
> 
> but it is as tidy as i can be ar*ed to make it.
> 
> also got some nice pics of one of my bigger versis. :flrt:


Hey Dee, haha I need to tidy my room, I'm running out of clothes as they are all over the floor. :blush:



snowgoose said:


> I am indeed. It's relentless work, and I don't actually think some people know how much work goes into running a website, but it's all good, so can't complain :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it's tidy enough then :lol2:


Yeah I'd have thought it would be easy, but seeing how much effort you go through I've come to the conclusion it isn't!


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Hey Dee, haha I need to tidy my room, I'm running out of clothes as they are all over the floor. :blush:
> 
> 
> Yeah I'd have thought it would be easy, but seeing how much effort you go through I've come to the conclusion it isn't!


It's easy, just time consuming


----------



## Dee_Williams

i tihnk it is easy to do a rubbish site..................

i like the avic leatas. they look slightly weird. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> It's easy, just time consuming


Ah right, too much effort for me then. :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> i tihnk it is easy to do a rubbish site..................
> 
> i like the avic leatas. they look slightly weird. :lol2:


I'm not a big fan of avics, I prefer floor spiders. :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah i like the arboreals. it is the pretty blue versis that got me started........ :flrt:

you feeling less rough now? did you fall out with your friend?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> ah i like the arboreals. it is the pretty blue versis that got me started........ :flrt:
> 
> you feeling less rough now? did you fall out with your friend?


Yeah I do like the little blue Versis, I may have to get one at some point. :blush:

No, still feeling rough, probably will all day. Yeah, but we made up now. She's got engaged, but not planning on getting married. In my drunken state I said to her the engagement is fake and she's obviously trying to prove something. Oops! I wasn't a very nice drunk last night!


----------



## Dee_Williams

not nice, but possibly very honest???


----------



## Bagger293

Dee_Williams said:


> erm. so what are they if they aren't spiders??


All the info I saw about them said they are Arachnids but pointed out that they were not spiders..


----------



## Biggys

Just came home from work and walked down the local market, got a 2x1x1 foot "RUBS" and 2 micro rubs, all for 3 quid 8)


----------



## Dee_Williams

Bagger293 said:


> All the info I saw about them said they are Arachnids but pointed out that they were not spiders..


i wasn't arguing. i just wondered. 
thought there might be a special classification for them or summat.


----------



## stroodsue

Dee_Williams said:


> i wasn't arguing. i just wondered.
> thought there might be a special classification for them or summat.


they're Opiliones
oh woops, the woman didn't log out 
logging off lol


----------



## Biggys

Oh no hello then


----------



## Dee_Williams

what's up tyler?

how did you manage ot get them for that?

ahhh, i have no idea what that means but ah.


----------



## Dee_Williams

stroodsue said:


> they're Opiliones
> oh woops, the woman didn't log out
> logging off lol


snort. the woman. i would so slap you for that.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> what's up tyler?
> 
> how did you manage ot get them for that?
> 
> ahhh, i have no idea what that means but ah.


Not alot, you ? :flrt:

they are like cheap ones, and he needed them gone 





Dee_Williams said:


> snort. the woman. i would so slap you for that.


tis what I thought :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah that is good then. i always like bargains.

trouble is i have a stack of bargain fauns here now. ooops.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> ah that is good then. i always like bargains.
> 
> trouble is i have a stack of bargain fauns here now. ooops.


That is pretty cool, can't ever have to many enclosures


----------



## Dee_Williams

you can. coz i keep filling them up................


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> you can. coz i keep filling them up................


Which is the good part :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

well not really. i have filled the dresser i bought. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> well not really. i have filled the dresser i bought. :blush:


:gasp:



Already:roll2:


----------



## Biggys

Going through old pictures and found my Nano planted tanks


----------



## Dee_Williams

they are so cool. :2thumb:

i just gave away most of my cricket tubs ot my mum. doh.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> they are so cool. :2thumb:
> 
> i just gave away most of my cricket tubs ot my mum. doh.


 
Thanks 

and awww get them back 


Thanks for the Like J : victory:


----------



## Dee_Williams

nah she sells glass animals in them. i have some here still.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> nah she sells glass animals in them. i have some here still.


Aww that is quite cool


----------



## vivalabam

Urgh I feel so sick.  Stupid hang over.

I brought a humus brick, I'm going to change the sub in my chilli rose, the other 2 seem happy but she is not an impressed spider, so it's time to move her about.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Urgh I feel so sick.  Stupid hang over.
> 
> I brought a humus brick, I'm going to change the sub in my chilli rose, the other 2 seem happy but she is not an impressed spider, so it's time to move her about.


Awww that must suck :lol2:

and hasn't the substrate dried out yet ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww that must suck :lol2:
> 
> and hasn't the substrate dried out yet ?


No, I thought it would have by now, and I'm fed up with a sulking tarantula, so it's like fine I'll sort out the substrate.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> Going through old pictures and found my Nano planted tanks



wow tyler.
what are the plants and what animal wad in it?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> Going through old pictures and found my Nano planted tanks



wow tyler.
what are the plants and what animal was in it?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> No, I thought it would have by now, and I'm fed up with a sulking tarantula, so it's like fine I'll sort out the substrate.


 

Awwwww :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> wow tyler.
> what are the plants and what animal wad in it?


thanks mate, they are just little alpines, and some moss, I haven't put anything in it mate, it was just to kill time :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> thanks mate, they are just little alpines, and some moss, I haven't put anything in it mate, it was just to kill time :lol2:


Nice, i have a good 3 of the nice cricket tubs and a HoS arboreal tank that i could have a play with


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> Nice, i have a good 3 of the nice cricket tubs and a HoS arboreal tank that i could have a play with


Do the cricket tubs first mate, don't screw about the HoS :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Do the cricket tubs first mate, don't screw about the HoS :lol2:


well i started something.
cos i think i'm a bit ocd, i picked some really good pieces of cork bark i broke off from a big piece. i glued them down in nice places on the front.
how did you keep it all in place?


----------



## vivalabam

One happier spider, it's gone back up the side but I'm thinking that's because I freaked it out putting the lid back on.

It actually was testing the substrate before it walked on it, then stood on the floor, it's not done that since I got it. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> One happier spider, it's gone back up the side but I'm thinking that's because I freaked it out putting the lid back on.
> 
> It actually was testing the substrate before it walked on it, then stood on the floor, it's not done that since I got it. :lol2:


 
Awwww thats good 


Should be alot happier :flrt:

and Tom, I used reptile safe silicone


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> and Tom, I used reptile safe silicone


yeah, it's currely drying in the garden and has been for 3 days now, i realised it would be bad for spiders and inverts etc after i killed my pokie... feel like an idiot, but it's a learning curve i guess


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah, it's currely drying in the garden and has been for 3 days now, i realised it would be bad for spiders and inverts etc after i killed my pokie... feel like an idiot, but it's a learning curve i guess


the one Harry gave you ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awwww thats good
> 
> 
> Should be alot happier :flrt:
> 
> and Tom, I used reptile safe silicone


Yeah, I hope so, it's nearly been a week and the substrate is still wet. The others are drying out becuase loads of condensation forms, then I wipe it off.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> the one Harry gave you ?


that's the one.
i froze her, gonna try and preserve it


----------



## Dee_Williams

you still hung over kerry? by lord you must have had a lot to drink. :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> you still hung over kerry? by lord you must have had a lot to drink. :gasp:


Yeah I am. :blush: Erm... I had like 7 double vodkas. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, I hope so, it's nearly been a week and the substrate is still wet. The others are drying out becuase loads of condensation forms, then I wipe it off.


That happened in my Baboon tank, I wasn't sticking my fingers in there to wipe it 


And she moulted last night :flrt:



spinnin_tom said:


> that's the one.
> i froze her, gonna try and preserve it


Awww


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> That happened in my Baboon tank, I wasn't sticking my fingers in there to wipe it
> 
> 
> And she moulted last night :flrt:


Haha my baboon has a stain right where her burrow is, I'm not cleaning it, too scary. :blush:

Diet has gone for the day, I had curry and half a tub of Ben and Jerrys, wow real food tastes good!


----------



## Jonb1982

Shush, x factor is on!!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Shush, x factor is on!!!!


I know, wasn't that girl amazing? I loved her voice!


----------



## Dee_Williams

i missed it. was in the pub :2thumb:

will maybe watch the repeat.


----------



## selina20

Dee_Williams said:


> not nice, but possibly very honest???


Me and Mark have been engaged for a year lol. Kids and money gets in the way lol


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I know, wasn't that girl amazing? I loved her voice!



The young Irish girl? Yeah she was ok!!!


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Me and Mark have been engaged for a year lol. Kids and money gets in the way lol


Huh??


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Huh??


I am thinking exactly the same thing mate :hmm:


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Huh??





Biggys said:


> I am thinking exactly the same thing mate :hmm:


Viva said a few pages ago that her mates engagement was false because they hadnt planned on getting married. Thats the page i left the pc running while shopping on ebay for a tutu lol


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Viva said a few pages ago that her mates engagement was false because they hadnt planned on getting married. *Thats the page i left the pc running while shopping on ebay for a tutu lol*


I'm not even going to ask....:lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Viva said a few pages ago that her mates engagement was false because they hadnt planned on getting married. Thats the page i left the pc running while shopping on ebay for a tutu lol



Ah I get ya, so you are getting married and your going to wear a tutu!?!?!


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> I'm not even going to ask....:lol2:





Jonb1982 said:


> Ah I get ya, so you are getting married and your going to wear a tutu!?!?!


Its my mates birthday on saturday and my 1st night out since having my son 2 years ago lol. Theme burlesque or tutus. Due to my baby weight i am not even considering burlesque lol


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i missed it. was in the pub :2thumb:
> 
> will maybe watch the repeat.


It's good, I'm watching the xtra factor now. :mf_dribble:



Jonb1982 said:


> The young Irish girl? Yeah she was ok!!!


Ok?! she was well good, she can sing to me any day. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Its my mates birthday on saturday and my 1st night out since having my son 2 years ago lol. Theme burlesque or tutus. Due to my baby weight i am not even considering burlesque lol


 
You could go as a dead hooker ?



vivalabam said:


> It's good, I'm watching the xtra factor now. :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok?! she was well good, she can sing to me any day. :flrt:


That chinese woman had me in stiches :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Its my mates birthday on saturday and my 1st night out since having my son 2 years ago lol. Theme burlesque or tutus. Due to my baby weight i am not even considering burlesque lol



Wow first night out in two years!!! U best make it a good one!!!


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Wow first night out in two years!!! U best make it a good one!!!


Lol i shall do . I cant wait lol


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Lol i shall do . I cant wait lol



Nice one!!


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> That chinese woman had me in stiches :lol2:


I know! she kept throwing up then was like jumping around like a crazy person! 

No one seems to like Tulisa, Kelly gets all the attention and everyone just blanks Tulisa, or has a go at her. Makes me feel bad, I quite like her, I always have, don't think too much of N Dubz but I've always loved her. :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I know! she kept throwing up then was like jumping around like a crazy person!
> 
> No one seems to like Tulisa, Kelly gets all the attention and everyone just blanks Tulisa, or has a go at her. Makes me feel bad, I quite like her, I always have, don't think too much of N Dubz but I've always loved her. :flrt:


Tulisa is FIT :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Tulisa is FIT :whistling2:


I agree, I wouldn't say no. :mf_dribble:

Although I much prefer her at the start, when she did the I swear video, she has such amazing curves, she's lost them all now.


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I agree, I wouldn't say no. :mf_dribble:
> 
> Although I much prefer her at the start, when she did the I swear video, she has such amazing curves, she's lost them all now.


I really can't say anything to that without being in 18+ :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

we have been engaged for 5 years. lmao. never gonna happen!!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I know! she kept throwing up then was like jumping around like a crazy person!


Yeah she was pretty crazy :gasp:



snowgoose said:


> Tulisa is FIT :whistling2:


I'd hit it...:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

you'd hit anything tyler. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> you'd hit anything tyler. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Actually....I have some standards Hmph!


:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ddo you? o dear. :lol2:

right i am off to bed. alcohol is making me fuzzled. night all!!! :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I really can't say anything to that without being in 18+ :lol2:


LOL! :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> we have been engaged for 5 years. lmao. never gonna happen!!


I'm not having a go at people that don't get married right away, what I don't get about her, is she has got engaged with no intention to get married. It's not like she has got engaged and is like yeah we'll save up some money, she said she's not even thinking of marriage for 6 years, so why bother getting engaged now? why not get engaged in 6 years?  She's only been with the guy 8 months, and he's 19, it all seems a bit silly to me.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> ddo you? o dear. :lol2:
> 
> right i am off to bed. alcohol is making me fuzzled. night all!!! :2thumb:


Night Dee. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> ddo you? o dear. :lol2:
> 
> right i am off to bed. alcohol is making me fuzzled. night all!!! :2thumb:


Night Dee :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> you'd hit anything tyler. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


POW right in the kisser


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> POW right in the kisser


Her kisser maybe....yours..not so much :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

How's everyone doing this evening?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> How's everyone doing this evening?


I am feeling frigging great...

How are you this fine summers eve ?


----------



## snowgoose

not too bad thanks.

Been hunting for a male H.maculata with no luck anywhere :bash::censor::devil::censor::bash:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> not too bad thanks.
> 
> Been hunting for a male H.maculata with no luck anywhere :bash::censor::devil::censor::bash:


 
Why not Ask noel mate, he has one of everything kicking about :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Uurrgh! I click new posts and it says wait 3500 seconds! Haha :lol2:


----------



## spicewwfc

I think the forum is spazzing out again.
I cant make a new thread, and new posts aren't showing on the index.
How long was it offline for last night? I gave up at midnight, and decided to take some late night photo's.


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: i thought you lot had just been boring!!!


----------



## JustJack

Aparrently something was hacked by hackers.. Thats why it is messed..


----------



## selina20

Auction up on the RFUK spiders & inverts group on facebook. 2 inch obt and 3 inch B.vagans starting bid £1.50 . Grab yourself a bargain


----------



## kris74

selina20 said:


> Auction up on the RFUK spiders & inverts group on facebook. 2 inch obt and 3 inch B.vagans starting bid £1.50 . Grab yourself a bargain


They have a facebook page?


----------



## selina20

kris74 said:


> They have a facebook page?


Yup i mades it .

S.javanensis added to the auction starting bid of £5


----------



## JustJack

Ahh i never knew they was just a group for the spiders and inverts!

I'm joined on the main one.. Could you link the group please :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

Log in | Facebook


----------



## JustJack

selina20 said:


> Log in | Facebook


Im now a group member! Haha :lol2:

I sooo want to buy another spider  But not allowed..


----------



## selina20

Trootle said:


> Im now a group member! Haha :lol2:
> 
> I sooo want to buy another spider  But not allowed..


Welcome to zee group :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

selina20 said:


> Welcome to zee group :2thumb::2thumb:


:2thumb:


----------



## Bagger293

Dee_Williams said:


> i wasn't arguing. i just wondered.
> thought there might be a special classification for them or summat.


I knew you weren't arguing Dee, sorry if it came across like I was spoiling for a fight there - I wasn't =] I was on my phone at work and just thought I should reply to you but didn't have much time.

I didn't know what they were specifically as I hadn't read too much into them, just glanced at a few pages and noticed they all stated that point.

Thanks going to Stroodsue (or whoever it was using her profile) for letting us know.


----------



## vivalabam

*yawn* Morning everyone, I'm well tired, I slept for over 12 hours. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> *yawn* Morning everyone, I'm well tired, I slept for over 12 hours. :blush:


 Morning :flrt:


How's the head ? :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Morning Kerry


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Morning Kerry


Morning Jake :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Morning :flrt:
> 
> 
> How's the head ? :lol2:


Yeah, hang over has gone today, still trying to wake up a bit. :blush:



snowgoose said:


> Morning Kerry


Morning. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, hang over has gone today, still trying to wake up a bit. :blush:


 

Thats good then :flrt:

Have some coffee then


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Morning Jake :no1:


Hi Ty,

Hows everyone today?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Thats good then :flrt:
> 
> Have some coffee then


Eww coffee *gag*. I can't stand coffee, I might go make lunch that sometimes perks me up. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Hi Ty,
> 
> Hows everyone today?


I'm great thanks mate, feeling really happy this morning :hmm:

Dunno why but I don't really care either 


How are you dude ? 



vivalabam said:


> Eww coffee *gag*. I can't stand coffee, I might go make lunch that sometimes perks me up. :lol2:


But coffee is just awesome :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> But coffee is just awesome :flrt:


No it's not! I can't stabd tea either, I'm not much of a hot drinks person, only hot chocolate. :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> I'm great thanks mate, feeling really happy this morning :hmm:
> 
> Dunno why but I don't really care either
> 
> 
> How are you dude ?
> 
> 
> 
> But coffee is just awesome :flrt:


I'm not bad thanks dude 

Just preparing myself for some hardcore Tapi catching


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> No it's not! I can't stabd tea either, I'm not much of a hot drinks person, only hot chocolate. :flrt:


 
Kerry, I hate to break it to you, but you can't stab tea because it is a liquid..:whistling2:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:



snowgoose said:


> I'm not bad thanks dude
> 
> Just preparing myself for some hardcore Tapi catching


 
Have fun dude 

I ended up with one on my chest last time :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Kerry, I hate to break it to you, but you can't stab tea because it is a liquid..:whistling2:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun dude
> 
> I ended up with one on my chest last time :lol2:


exactly the reason I'm tubbing it today ready for sending tomorrow, just incase it wants to go all crazy and try and run


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> exactly the reason I'm tubbing it today ready for sending tomorrow, just incase it wants to go all crazy and try and run


 
Good plan dude :2thumb:


Oh my Fort hall baboon substrate is dry, but yet it is off the floor ? :hmm:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Good plan dude :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Oh my Fort hall baboon substrate is dry, but yet it is off the floor ? :hmm:


it's stupid :lol2:

Nah, should be ok soon


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Kerry, I hate to break it to you, but you can't stab tea because it is a liquid..:whistling2:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I said I can't stab it anyway, so we're all good. :whistling2:

I meant stand, I can't stand tea. :blush:

I had my wrap, I filled it up so much I couldn't actually wrap it, so it should be called a fold. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I said I can't stab it anyway, so we're all good. :whistling2:
> 
> I meant stand, I can't stand tea. :blush:


I used to hate tea, but I drick it quite abit now for some reason :hmm:

Have you tried the flavored hot chocolates ?



vivalabam said:


> I had my wrap, I filled it up so much I couldn't actually wrap it, *so it should be called a fold. :blush:*


N'awww cute :flrt::lol2:

And it sounds pretty good actually :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I used to hate tea, but I drick it quite abit now for some reason :hmm:
> 
> Have you tried the flavored hot chocolates ?
> 
> 
> 
> N'awww cute :flrt::lol2:
> 
> And it sounds pretty good actually :2thumb:


The options once? I love the cherry one, and the bonoffee one. :mf_dribble: I had one yesterday to cure my hang over. :blush:

Haha it was quite jolly, back onto my diet today seeing as I went mad yesterday, oops! :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> The options once? I love the cherry one, and the bonoffee one. :mf_dribble: I had one yesterday to cure my hang over. :blush:
> 
> Haha it was quite jolly, back onto my diet today seeing as I went mad yesterday, oops! :blush:


Yeah 

I like the mint one 

If your deit consists of wraps, then it has to be a good one :mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yeah
> 
> I like the mint one
> 
> If your deit consists of wraps, then it has to be a good one :mf_dribble:


Ah right, I've not tried that one, I try the other ones, that are a lot bigger. :lol2: The fudge brownie ones don't really taste of anything other than hot chcolate. 

It does indeed. :flrt: I love my wraps. :mf_dribble:I need to get some more tomorrow, I only have 1 left.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, I've not tried that one, I try the other ones, that are a lot bigger. :lol2: The fudge brownie ones don't really taste of anything other than hot chcolate.


Fail, you can add any flavour to hot chocolate......so they add something that already tastes of chocolate *facepalm*

I just thought of something that I need to try....posh hot chocolate and brandy :hmm:



vivalabam said:


> It does indeed. :flrt: I love my wraps. :mf_dribble:I need to get some more tomorrow, I only have 1 left.


Peppered steak and rocket wraps are amazing, then put mustard mayo on them :flrt:

awww what ones do you get ?

have you tried the whole meal ones, they ate so nice :mf_dribble:


----------



## snowgoose

Woop, one tubbed tapi


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Fail, you can add any flavour to hot chocolate......so they add something that already tastes of chocolate *facepalm*
> 
> I just thought of something that I need to try....posh hot chocolate and brandy :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> Peppered steak and rocket wraps are amazing, then put mustard mayo on them :flrt:
> 
> awww what ones do you get ?
> 
> have you tried the whole meal ones, they ate so nice :mf_dribble:


Haha I know! The cherry one is amazing though, you sahould try it. :mf_dribble:

That's well random, I wouldn't want alcohol in my hot chocolate, I don't really like it. :blush:

Ah right, I have just crappy ham, but I got some processed chicken stuff to go in now, not that it's much better, my mums cheap.  

Weight watchers ones, they are so nice! Plus they are really good for you so it's like who can argue with that?  I haven't but I feel I need to now!


----------



## Dee_Williams

o yak. weight watchers written on anything just puts me right off it. :whistling2:

i personally like the fudge flavoured cadburys chcolate. but that's just me.

we now have a 12ft trampoline in the garden! it is HUGE!!!

i luffs it. :flrt: but it is not for me, cough.

congrats on the tapi catching jake!!!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

:roll2:

i didn't know hedgewitch had me sig quoted. :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle

Dee_Williams said:


> :roll2:
> 
> i didn't know hedgewitch had me sig quoted. :lol2:


he's sneaky that way.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> o yak. weight watchers written on anything just puts me right off it. :whistling2:
> 
> i personally like the fudge flavoured cadburys chcolate. but that's just me.
> 
> we now have a 12ft trampoline in the garden! it is HUGE!!!
> 
> i luffs it. :flrt: but it is not for me, cough.
> 
> congrats on the tapi catching jake!!!!!


It's oddly quite nice! I just ate a pear, it was well hard, I feel slightly sick now.  

I want pictures of the trampoline! I've always been too scared to own one, I can never jump high, I just like a small bounce, then I get bored. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> o yak. weight watchers written on anything just puts me right off it. :whistling2:
> 
> i personally like the fudge flavoured cadburys chcolate. but that's just me.
> 
> we now have a 12ft trampoline in the garden! it is HUGE!!!
> 
> i luffs it. :flrt: but it is not for me, cough.
> 
> congrats on the tapi catching jake!!!!!


Thanks Dee.

It was actually a lot easier than I thought it was going to be


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha I know! The cherry one is amazing though, you sahould try it. :mf_dribble:


I will :flrt:



vivalabam said:


> That's well random, I wouldn't want alcohol in my hot chocolate, I don't really like it. :blush:


It sounds quite good though 



vivalabam said:


> Ah right, I have just crappy ham, but I got some processed chicken stuff to go in now, not that it's much better, my mums cheap.


Make your own:whip:

Tis easy :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Dee_Williams said:


> we now have a 12ft trampoline in the garden! it is HUGE!!!
> 
> i luffs it. :flrt: but it is not for me, cough.


 
That.....sounds.....awesome :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

Afternoon!


----------



## Colosseum

Hi Jon


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> Hi Jon


Eh up mate, how's things!?


----------



## Colosseum

Cool been down Salisbury station this morning with some pals watching the Trains good fun.


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> Cool been down Salisbury station this morning with some pals watching the Trains good fun.


Nice one! I'm having a break from trains at the moment! I'm on my days off, not back till Tuesday night!!


----------



## Colosseum

Jonb1982 said:


> Nice one! I'm having a break from trains at the moment! I'm on my days off, not back till Tuesday night!!


Oh well then, enjoy the time off been a hot old day today lots of people on the Trains today.


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> Oh well then, enjoy the time off been a hot old day today lots of people on the Trains today.



Yeah it's warm up here too!! Nice to have some hot weather on my days off for once!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

i will get some pics of the trampoline shortly. promise. about ot throw my daughter on it after listing some stuff on fleabay.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> i will get some pics of the trampoline shortly. promise. about ot throw my daughter on it after listing some stuff on fleabay.


Wow, can't wait!!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

sorry, was aimed more at kerry. :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> sorry, was aimed more at kerry. :blush:


That's kool. :no1:

I'm well tired, I've only just got back from my walk, we left about half 3. Now I'm off to the gym, because I apparently haven't done enough!


----------



## Dee_Williams

yep that's it. kee pyou busy kerry. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> yep that's it. kee pyou busy kerry. :lol2:


I know, I'd rather have a nap though! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

i-Gun Traffic Rampage (original) - YouTube

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

hmmmmmm..................


----------



## Jonb1982

How's your fort hall going Tyler???


----------



## Colosseum

Dee_Williams said:


> i will get some pics of the trampoline shortly. promise. about ot throw my daughter on it after listing some stuff on fleabay.



What do you look like then never seen you before?


----------



## Dee_Williams

and you won't if i can help it. lmao.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> hmmmmmm..................


 
What are you thinking about ? :flrt:



Jonb1982 said:


> How's your fort hall going Tyler???


It's going great thanks mate, she moulted yesterday, and is a female :no1:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> What are you thinking about ? :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> It's going great thanks mate, she moulted yesterday, and is a female :no1:



Nice, mine had made a lovely burrow and was out quite a bit but has now filled in the entrances and I haven't seen it for a few days!!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Nice, mine had made a lovely burrow and was out quite a bit but has now filled in the entrances and I haven't seen it for a few days!!


 
Ooo could have a nice shiney spider aswell then :no1:

the fangs on these are immence, while I have the camera with me I shall grab afew pictures :2thumb:


----------



## lucozade3000

Must have missed a bit here but what happened to Colosseum?
Why is he banned??

-J


----------



## Biggys

lucozade3000 said:


> Must have missed a bit here but what happened to Colosseum?
> Why is he banned??
> 
> -J


:gasp:

I didn't even know he was :O


----------



## snowgoose

he had a bit of a strop and said a few bad words


----------



## garlicpickle

I'm sure he'll be back soon, I expect he's just been told to cool off a bit.


----------



## Biggys

:no1:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> :no1:


:shock:

And evening all!


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> :no1:


Pah, they aren't fangs :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> :shock:
> 
> And evening all!


What a picture to come in on :lol2:


Evening dude :no1:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Pah, they aren't fangs :lol2:
> 
> image


What is that :gasp:

I want :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> What is that :gasp:
> 
> I want :flrt:


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...94-chilobrachys-guangxiensis-mature-male.html


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...94-chilobrachys-guangxiensis-mature-male.html


Nice one dude 

Sorry about your loss though


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> Pah, they aren't fangs :lol2:
> 
> image


:gasp: :shock: :gasp:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Nice one dude
> 
> Sorry about your loss though


Ah it's ok. Part of the parcel with T keeping


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> What a picture to come in on :lol2:
> 
> 
> Evening dude :no1:


How are you??


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Ah it's ok. Part of the parcel with T keeping


Yeah mate, tis a good way of looking at it :2thumb:



Trootle said:


> How are you??


 
I am bloody great Jack, :lol2:

You ?


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Yeah mate, tis a good way of looking at it :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am bloody great Jack, :lol2:
> 
> You ?


Haha you having a good day then?!

And I am good thanks.. Going for a swim in a bit.. Going home tommorow :/


----------



## JustJack

Oh and evening Jake :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Haha you having a good day then?!
> 
> And I am good thanks.. Going for a swim in a bit.. Going home tommorow :/


 
Yup a very good day :lol:

and nice , aww that sucks


----------



## snowgoose

Evening Jack


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Yup a very good day :lol:
> 
> and nice , aww that sucks


At least I get to see my snake and mantis's.. Havn't seen them in 2 weeks..

May I ask why such a god day 

And how are you Jake?


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> At least I get to see my snake and mantis's.. Havn't seen them in 2 weeks..
> 
> May I ask why such a god day
> 
> And how are you Jake?


not bad thanks dude 

How's the holiday?


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> At least I get to see my snake and mantis's.. Havn't seen them in 2 weeks..
> 
> May I ask why such a god day
> 
> And how are you Jake?


Yeah hopfully you will find the mantid has moulted well 

And You may, but I don't know the answer :blush::lol2:


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> not bad thanks dude
> 
> How's the holiday?


Good thanks..

Getting the Chile was the best part of the holiday :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Yeah hopfully you will find the mantid has moulted well
> 
> And You may, but I don't know the answer :blush::lol2:


Yeh that would be good!

And ok.. :hmm: :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Log in | Facebook


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Yeh that would be good!
> 
> And ok.. :hmm: :lol2:


It has been a very odd week, I wouldn't ask :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> It has been a very odd week, I wouldn't ask :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> :no1:


Eww fangy! 

I think I may officially be dead. I've never done so much effort in all my life, burned like 300 calories at the gym though, I think that's all I've eaten today. :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Eww fangy!
> 
> I think I may officially be dead. I've never done so much effort in all my life, burned like 300 calories at the gym though, I think that's all I've eaten today. :blush:


Eating 300 calories a day is not good for you!!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Eating 300 calories a day is not good for you!!!!


I've not had dinner yet. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

It's probably more near 500 though, all I've eaten is vegitation. :lol2: Oh and my wrap, but that's only 98 calories. :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I've not had dinner yet. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> It's probably more near 500 though, all I've eaten is vegitation. :lol2: Oh and my wrap, but that's only 98 calories. :flrt:


Ok ok lol


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Eww fangy!
> 
> I think I may officially be dead. I've never done so much effort in all my life, burned like 300 calories at the gym though, I think that's all I've eaten today. :blush:


Not ewww 

and awww :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Ok ok lol


I don't get up in time for breakfast. :blush:



Biggys said:


> Not ewww
> 
> and awww :lol2:


It is eww! I'm well hungry now though, hurry up and cook dinner! :whip:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> It is eww! I'm well hungry now though, hurry up and cook dinner! :whip:


Ok 


And what do you want ? :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Ok
> 
> 
> And what do you want ? :flrt:


Erm... What can you cook?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Erm... What can you cook?


Most things


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Most things


I wouldn't say no to a pizza, or a curry, or maybe pasta bake? :mf_dribble:

Just had dinner, it was well manky. >_< 

Had asparagus for the first time, it was disgusting.


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I wouldn't say no to a pizza, or a curry, or maybe pasta bake? :mf_dribble:
> 
> Just had dinner, it was well manky. >_<
> 
> Had asparagus for the first time, it was disgusting.


can't have cooked it right then


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> can't have cooked it right then


I don't think it was, it was really weird and soggy.


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I don't think it was, it was really weird and soggy.


nope, shouldn't be soggy lol

sounds like you stewed it :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I don't think it was, it was really weird and soggy.



Overcooked!!!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I wouldn't say no to a pizza, or a curry, or maybe pasta bake? :mf_dribble:
> 
> Just had dinner, it was well manky. >_<
> 
> Had asparagus for the first time, it was disgusting.


I will cook you dinner one day then 





snowgoose said:


> can't have cooked it right then


This :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> I don't think it was, it was really weird and soggy.


Cooked for too long then, it only 1-2 mins


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> nope, shouldn't be soggy lol
> 
> sounds like you stewed it :lol2:


Steamer, I thought it was meant to be crunchy.  



Jonb1982 said:


> Overcooked!!!


It appears so! 



Biggys said:


> I will cook you dinner one day then
> 
> 
> This :lol2:
> 
> Cooked for too long then, it only 1-2 mins


I'll hold you to that, when I come over your way for our day out, I expect a home cooked meal. :whistling2:

Oh... mum steamed it for half hour lol! She always over does veg, I love them crunchy, she always makes everything soggy. >_<


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'll hold you to that, when I come over your way for our day out, I expect a home cooked meal. :whistling2:


Yup sounds good .
Now just need to figure out how to get the family to go away for the day, they are embarrassing :lol2:




vivalabam said:


> Oh... mum steamed it for half hour lol! She always over does veg, I love them crunchy, she always makes everything soggy. >_<


:gasp:

That is ages :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yup sounds good .
> Now just need to figure out how to get the family to go away for the day, they are embarrassing :lol2:
> :gasp:
> 
> That is ages :lol2:


Haha, I don;t mind family, I don't really have one. :blush: My OH is the same, he trys to keep me far away from his family, I'm like no I like it. :blush:

I know, I'll have to let her know she killed it. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha, I don't mind family, I don't really have one. :blush: My OH is the same, he trys to keep me far away from his family, I'm like no I like it. :blush:


You don't mind family, but I do :lol2:

Mine are freaks 



vivalabam said:


> I know, I'll have to let her know she killed it. :lol2:


You will :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> You don't mind family, but I do :lol2:
> 
> Mine are freaks
> 
> 
> 
> You will :lol2:


Freaks are good, I blend in with those. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Freaks are good, I blend in with those. :whistling2:


You aren't a freak :flrt: :lol2:


----------



## GRB

Biggys said:


> You aren't a freak :flrt: :lol2:


Where is that vomit emoticon again?

All this mushy stuff is enough to make me want to kick a puppy or something, balance the karma again. 

:lol:


----------



## snowgoose

GRB said:


> Where is that vomit emoticon again?
> 
> All this mushy stuff is enough to make me want to kick a puppy or something, balance the karma again.
> 
> :lol:


kitten in a blender? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

GRB said:


> Where is that vomit emoticon again?
> 
> All this mushy stuff is enough to make me want to kick a puppy or something, balance the karma again.
> 
> :lol:


 
Right here 

And don't give it all that front, we all know you are a soft git really :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> You aren't a freak :flrt: :lol2:


I most deffinitely am! :whistling2:



GRB said:


> Where is that vomit emoticon again?
> 
> All this mushy stuff is enough to make me want to kick a puppy or something, balance the karma again.
> 
> :lol:


LOL! I know a few cats you can kick? I do hate cats. :bash: Also small children, there's a few of those that could do with a bit of a boot... Or is it only puppies? :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Right here
> 
> And don't give it all that front, we all know you are a soft git really :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I bet all he wants is a cuddle! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I most deffinitely am! :whistling2:


but like a 

:naughty::whip: freak 

or a 

:crazy::blah: freak

:lol2:





vivalabam said:


> I bet all he wants is a cuddle! :lol2:


I'm not going to hug him, he is liable to stab me with a pen :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> but like a
> 
> :naughty::whip: freak
> 
> or a
> 
> :crazy::blah: freak
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> I'm not going to hug him, he is liable to stab me with a pen :lol2:


The first one, I do like my whip. :whip:

LOL! Well I'll pass as well, that beard might bring me out in a rash. :blush: That just leaves Jake... :whistling2:


----------



## GRB

vivalabam said:


> That just leaves Jake... :whistling2:


I've already had about 9 pms suggesting a place and time... 

Aww shucks :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> The first one, I do like my whip. :whip:


Sweet :mf_dribble:



vivalabam said:


> LOL! Well I'll pass as well, that beard might bring me out in a rash. :blush: That just leaves Jake... :whistling2:


And jake has gone all quite, awww little bit of PMing going on :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

GRB said:


> I've already had about 9 pms suggesting a place and time...
> 
> Aww shucks :blush:


Sod off Grant :lol2:

They were meant to be private


----------



## GRB

snowgoose said:


> Sod off Grant :lol2:
> 
> They were meant to be private


I thought the feelings we so strong you wanted to shout from the very rooftops?

I don't know, we've not even glanced at each other and already the lies have begun...


----------



## vivalabam

GRB said:


> I've already had about 9 pms suggesting a place and time...
> 
> Aww shucks :blush:


Well he's a bit eager! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Sweet :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> And jake has gone all quite, awww little bit of PMing going on :whistling2:


I feel like we should play some romantic music and leave them to it? :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

hey guys  somebody give me the low down on this grat love affair as i cant be bothered to read through the pages :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

it is awhirlwind romance. you haven't missed much. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> it is awhirlwind romance. you haven't missed much. :lol2:


This! 

Also hey Callum, where the hell have you been?!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> This!
> 
> Also hey Callum, where the hell have you been?!


 
Ive just been so busy these past few days :lol2:
been out and about and was just so gutted you didnt take me shoe shopping I couldnt face coming back to the embarresment :whistling2:


----------



## GRB

Dee_Williams said:


> it is awhirlwind romance. you haven't missed much. :lol2:


Just the usual really, Jake sees a dude and the pm's are flying out fast as he can type them.

I can't help I am a formiddable wall of doom, I'm just sad I can't return his feelings...


:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Ive just been so busy these past few days :lol2:
> been out and about and was just so gutted you didnt take me shoe shopping I couldnt face coming back to the embarresment :whistling2:


Well you still need to arrange it, I'm still waiting! 



GRB said:


> Just the usual really, Jake sees a dude and the pm's are flying out fast as he can type them.
> 
> I can't help I am a formiddable wall of doom, I'm just sad I can't return his feelings...
> 
> 
> :lol2:


That you'd like to admit... :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

GRB said:


> Just the usual really, Jake sees a dude and the pm's are flying out fast as he can type them.
> 
> I can't help I am a formiddable wall of doom, I'm just sad I can't return his feelings...
> 
> 
> :lol2:


Jake is just a terrible person really... he tells you he loves you then moves on as soon as someone more manly comes along


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: jake the terrible tease. :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well you still need to arrange it, I'm still waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> That you'd like to admit... :whistling2:


your the adult here... you should arrange it :lol2:
go ad get making a thread in off topic.... call it " the quest for shoes" or something :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> your ther adult here... you should arrange it :lol2:
> go ad get making a thread in off topic.... call it " the quest for shoes" or something :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hey what's that all about? Just because I'm old I get all the responsibility. :whip:


----------



## snowgoose

I have posted jack **** in here tonight, and this is what I get :O

I am shocked


----------



## spinnin_tom

ola chicas, chicos and callum


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Hey what's that all about? Just because I'm old I get all the responsibility. :whip:


exactly that! plus If you ask loads of people will come :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I have posted jack **** in here tonight, and this is what I get :O
> 
> I am shocked


We all know your dirty secrets now, you should be on here claiming your innocence. :whistling2:



spinnin_tom said:


> ola chicas, chicos and callum


LOL! Hey Tom. 



geckodelta said:


> exactly that! plus If you ask loads of people will come :lol2:


Doubt that, I'm voted most annoying, they will no doubt run in the opposite direction. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> ola chicas, chicos and callum


you were right to not include me in the other 2 groups.... you can just call me the Italian stalian


----------



## snowgoose

I have no need to claim innocence, I know I am innocent.

You can make your own minds up. I'm not worried either way


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> We all know your dirty secrets now, you should be on here claiming your innocence. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Hey Tom.
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt that, I'm voted most annoying, they will no doubt run in the opposite direction. :whistling2:


your the one who wants other people to come :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> you were right to not include me in the other 2 groups.... you can just call me the Italian stalian


You horse. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> You horse. :whistling2:


I would say he is more like an ass :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> You horse. :whistling2:


Ive been called that :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I would say he is more like an ass :whistling2:


I would say your the worlds hardest to find giant :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> your the one who wants other people to come :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well I thought it could be a meet! 



Biggys said:


> I would say he is more like an ass :whistling2:


LMAO!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well I thought it could be a meet!
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!


I just wanted a nice peaceful shoe shopping day!


----------



## Dee_Williams

callum returns and the tone is lowered. :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I just wanted a nice peaceful shoe shopping day!


Peaceful shopping day it is then. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> callum returns and the tone is lowered. :whistling2:


this was not my doing! kerry mentioned horses :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> this was not my doing! kerry mentioned horses :gasp:


What's wrong with horses? I saw a couple today, my auntie gave them an apple... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Peaceful shopping day it is then. :lol2:


so name your day :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> What's wrong with horses? I saw a couple today, my auntie gave them an apple... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I dont know.. ask dee :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I would say your the worlds hardest to find giant :whistling2:


Touche :lol2:

How are you dude ?


----------



## GRB

snowgoose said:


> I have no need to claim innocence, I know I am innocent.
> 
> You can make your own minds up. I'm not worried either way


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> so name your day :lol2:


Erm... Don't know. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Touche :lol2:
> 
> How are you dude ?


im good thanks yourself?


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Erm... Don't know. :blush:


you are just terrible


----------



## geckodelta

:lol2:



GRB said:


> image


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> im good thaks yourself?


good to hear,

I'm great thanks fella 

Benn up to much ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> good to hear,
> 
> I'm great thanks fella
> 
> Benn up to much ?


Lots 
been out with college people mainly.. how about yourself??


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> you are just terrible


:blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

getting 4 species of unknown stick insect tomorrow, for free :flrt:
and i get to look after a friends beardie.. well excited!!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :blush:


When are you next free??


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Lots
> been out with college people mainly.. how about yourself??


 
Sweet 

I have been at home, chilling and being really happy :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> getting 4 species of unknown stick insect tomorrow, for free :flrt:
> and i get to look after a friends beardie.. well excited!!


nice


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> When are you next free??


Every day. :whistling2: I'm doing something tomorrow, got some gym action that needs doing. And Thursday I may have a hang over...


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Sweet
> 
> I have been at home, chilling and being really happy :lol2:


 I cant stand chilling :lol2: but glad your happy


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Every day. :whistling2: I'm doing something tomorrow, got some gym action that needs doing. And Thursday I may have a hang over...


wednesday? its the day before I get my results so I wont be stressed or anything :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> wednesay? its the day before I get my results so I wont be stressed or anything :lol2:


I'll see, don't know if I'm going out, takes about 7 hours to get ready... :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I cant stand chilling :lol2: but glad your happy


I could be doing most things and be happy ATM :lol2:

I'm on stupidly strong painkillers for my shoulder...all is good :2thumb:


Why can't you stand chilling you strange boy :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'll see, don't know if I'm going out, takes about 7 hours to get ready... :whistling2:


Tuesday?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I could be doing most things and be happy ATM :lol2:
> 
> I'm on stupidly strong painkillers for my shoulder...all is good :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Why can't you stand chilling you strange boy :gasp:


I have to be out and about... I cant just sit down... im constantly moving and stuff... i have to be active :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I have to be out and about... I cant just sit down... im constantly moving and stuff... i have to be active :lol2:


 

hahahaah :lol2:

Once I'm up and doing stuff, I have to be doing it all day, but if I wake up and chill, then I can do it for ages :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> hahahaah :lol2:
> 
> Once I'm up and doing stuff, I have to be doing it all day, but if I wake up and chill, then I can do it for ages :lol2:


 I havent slept past 9 at any point during these summer holidays.. on most days im up by 7 :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I havent slept past 9 at any point during these summer holidays.. on most days im up by 7 :lol2:


:lol2:

I have been up at 8 lately


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I have been up at 8 lately


always have to beat me dont you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> always have to beat me dont you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You said you where up at 7, and I said I have been up at 8 the last few days, so you beat me.....fool :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You said you where up at 7, and I said I have been up at 8 the last few days, so you beat me.....fool :lol2:


 thats err thats what i meant :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> thats err thats what i meant :whistling2:


So.....where is my apology and cookie ? :devil:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> So.....where is my apology and cookie ? :devil:


sorry and have a cookie.... *passes you a cookie*


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> sorry and have a cookie.... *passes you a cookie*


Thank you :2thumb:

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

good grief. cyber cookies now. :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> good grief. cyber cookies now. :gasp:


Would you like one? :lol2: ahh well ima hit the hut now so see you guys tomorrow night


----------



## Dee_Williams

no, no cookies for me. i am on a diet. honest.

night!!!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Would you like one? :lol2: ahh well ima hit the hut now so see you guys tomorrow night


Night dude :no1:


----------



## selina20

Morning


----------



## AilsaM

selina20 said:


> Morning


Good morning :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

morning mrs. 

how are you today hon??


----------



## selina20

AilsaM said:


> Good morning :2thumb:





Dee_Williams said:


> morning mrs.
> 
> how are you today hon??


hiya guys.

Im incredibly happy. My Sub Adult Male T.pruriens has matured. Its took me sooooooooo long to find a male eeeeee.

Hows u?


----------



## AilsaM

selina20 said:


> hiya guys.
> 
> Im incredibly happy. My Sub Adult Male T.pruriens has matured. Its took me sooooooooo long to find a male eeeeee.
> 
> Hows u?


Awwwww Tarantulas are so cool, my spidy plans are on hold at the mo, bet your pleased it's matured 

Am good thanks


----------



## selina20

AilsaM said:


> Awwwww Tarantulas are so cool, my spidy plans are on hold at the mo, bet your pleased it's matured
> 
> Am good thanks


My plans never stop lol. Im unbelievably happy because there dont seem to be any males about atm. Hes such a cutie pie too


----------



## Dee_Williams

awwww that is fab news. congrats!!! :no1:


----------



## selina20

Dee_Williams said:


> awwww that is fab news. congrats!!! :no1:


Means that there will be a flood of metallic green slings lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

awww cool!!!

i love the funky coloured ones. 

cute ickle spids running sround. awwwww :flrt:


----------



## selina20

Dee_Williams said:


> awww cool!!!
> 
> i love the funky coloured ones.
> 
> cute ickle spids running sround. awwwww :flrt:


these are the only Ts iv had at 5mm rear and try and take my finger off lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: ok maybe not quite so cute then. :gasp:


----------



## AilsaM

selina20 said:


> My plans never stop lol. Im unbelievably happy because there dont seem to be any males about atm. Hes such a cutie pie too


Is he one of the bright coloured T's you get, sorry don't know much about all the different species :blush:



selina20 said:


> these are the only Ts iv had at 5mm rear and try and take my finger off lol


Wow trying to eat you at such a tiny size lol


----------



## selina20

AilsaM said:


> Is he one of the bright coloured T's you get, sorry don't know much about all the different species :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow trying to eat you at such a tiny size lol


They are known as Peruvian Green Velvet and have a really nice metallic green sheen to them as adults and are metallic green as slings. I love them


----------



## AilsaM

selina20 said:


> They are known as Peruvian Green Velvet and have a really nice metallic green sheen to them as adults and are metallic green as slings. I love them


Wow they sound gorgeous :flrt::mf_dribble:


----------



## selina20

AilsaM said:


> Wow they sound gorgeous :flrt::mf_dribble:


There something different to the bogstandard brachy or grammie


----------



## Dee_Williams

they do sound fab except for the finger chewing tendency.......... ​


----------



## snowgoose

Good morning all you schmexy people


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> Good morning all you schmexy people


Ok what have u done with jake :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

absolutely nothing 

I'm on coffee and lack of sleep, it does funny things to my brain


----------



## spinnin_tom

ola people 
how are we all doing ?!?


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> absolutely nothing
> 
> I'm on coffee and lack of sleep, it does funny things to my brain


Lol at least u packaged my Tapi last night


----------



## snowgoose

selina20 said:


> Lol at least u packaged my Tapi last night


she was a doddle 

nice and easy


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> she was a doddle
> 
> nice and easy


Shame that G.porteri wasn't nice huh :bash::bash:


----------



## Biggys

Snakes lost it's OT thread 


How is everyone this morning ?


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Snakes lost it's OT thread
> 
> 
> How is everyone this morning ?


Fine thanks uploading photos to FB lol.

Hows u


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Fine thanks uploading photos to FB lol.
> 
> Hows u


Nice, spidey pictures or other pictures ? 

And I'm great thanks, still abit tired but good


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> Nice, spidey pictures or other pictures ?
> 
> And I'm great thanks, still abit tired but good


The spider headband i had made for my baby cos u cant get spidery girls stuff. Also some photos of my daughter in the dress my brother brought her


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> *The spider headband* i had made for my baby cos u cant get spidery girls stuff. Also some photos of my daughter in the dress my brother brought her


:gasp:

That is awesome :flrt:

and awww is it a nice dress ?


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> :gasp:
> 
> That is awesome :flrt:
> 
> and awww is it a nice dress ?


Ill post the photo of her headband on here. Yea the dress is lovely i prefer her in yellow to pink lol


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Ill post the photo of her headband on here. Yea the dress is lovely i prefer her in yellow to pink lol


Nice 

and yeah pink is nasty :lol2:


----------



## selina20

There ya go how cool is that :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> image
> 
> There ya go how cool is that :flrt:


That is awesome :no1::no1:


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

Biggys said:


> I would say so :lol2:
> 
> But has to be said, spidey OT is so much better :flrt:


As if you got ours locked biggles!! :whip::lol2:


----------



## selina20

Who knows maybe we can convert the snakey people to Ts XD


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Who knows maybe we can convert the snakey people to Ts XD


Tis our mission *puts on ninja mask* :devil:


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

selina20 said:


> Who knows maybe we can convert the snakey people to Ts XD


If you can convince my missus then id have some :lol2:


----------



## violentchopper

Also isn't this off topic. Why would you wanna talk about T's. I've come to talk about snakes.


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

violentchopper said:


> Also isn't this off topic. Why would you wanna talk about T's. I've come to talk about snakes.


All my 3 fed at the weekend :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

selina20 said:


> Who knows maybe we can convert the snakey people to Ts XD


I've been wanting a T for ages, will get them eventually lol


----------



## selina20

Raynor_NFFC said:


> If you can convince my missus then id have some :lol2:


Tell her shes a wimp and theres loads of us girlies that keep them



AilsaM said:


> I've been wanting a T for ages, will get them eventually lol


Doooooo it now. Click on TSS and then click order XD


----------



## AilsaM

selina20 said:


> Doooooo it now. Click on TSS and then click order XD


I can't am getting a mexican black kingsnake, not enough money for both


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

selina20 said:


> Tell her shes a wimp and theres loads of us girlies that keep them


Its a 'phobia' :bash:

Plus someone at work convinced her that if they escape and bite the dog the dog will die


----------



## selina20

AilsaM said:


> I can't am getting a mexican black kingsnake, not enough money for both


Why dont u get a mexican spider instead XD



Raynor_NFFC said:


> Its a 'phobia' :bash:
> 
> Plus someone at work convinced her that if they escape and bite the dog the dog will die


I had a phobia funny enough thats why i brought my 1st one. Used to have major panic attacks when i saw a spider and decided i couldnt live with the phobia anymore. 4 years on i have over 150 lol


----------



## violentchopper

Anyway I'm aloud it here, I have a mantis lol


----------



## snowgoose




----------



## 8and6

i dont particularly like having to clean up threads and remind people what they should know already...it detracts from my reading and catching up

if you really dont want the OT thread here closed permanent then i suggest people refresh themselves what the rules are

Reptile Forums - FAQ: RFUK Specific FAQ


----------



## 8and6

cleaned


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

Good morning everyone! How are we all today?


----------



## snowgoose

[email protected] said:


> cleaned


Thanks 

Now can we barricade the doors and bolt the windows shut please? :lol:


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

snowgoose said:


> Thanks
> 
> Now can we barricade the doors and bolt the windows shut please? :lol:


Can you lock me in? :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Well at least ours only took 16 mins to get back :lol2:


----------



## violentchopper

It would of took the mods a month to
Clean the snake off-topic
Fact lol








Roadhouse


----------



## 8and6

snowgoose said:


> Well at least ours only took 16 mins to get back :lol2:



if i have to keep coming in here it wont stay that way though, so it's up to you lot really.

get on with each other or i'll knock all of your heads together :bash: :lol2:


----------



## selina20

[email protected] said:


> if i have to keep coming in here it wont stay that way though, so it's up to you lot really.
> 
> get on with each other or i'll knock all of your heads together :bash: :lol2:


I didnt do anything wrong. See my halo??? :halo:


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

selina20 said:


> I didnt do anything wrong. See my halo??? :halo:


Purhaps this is Off Topic for an Off topic section but you know the water gel ball things are they a big no no with Ts?


----------



## selina20

Raynor_NFFC said:


> Purhaps this is Off Topic for an Off topic section but you know the water gel ball things are they a big no no with Ts?


Yups they are. You only use water with them.


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

selina20 said:


> Yups they are. You only use water with them.


Its water in a small like bottle cap isnt it?


----------



## snowgoose

or you could really push the boat out and use a water dish


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

snowgoose said:


> or you could really push the boat out and use a water dish


The thing is though i got told they could drown themself if its too deep. I dunno im the noob. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

lol no.

I've never read of a T drowning in a water dish, if it did, there's most likely something wrong with it.


----------



## selina20

Raynor_NFFC said:


> Its water in a small like bottle cap isnt it?


Depends on the size of the T. I dont use water bowls i just spray


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

snowgoose said:


> lol no.
> 
> I've never read of a T drowning in a water dish, if it did, there's most likely something wrong with it.


Honestly thats what i got told, bug gel because they can drown if you put a dish with water in! :lol2:

Stupid Shop :bash:


----------



## selina20

Raynor_NFFC said:


> Honestly thats what i got told, bug gel because they can drown if you put a dish with water in! :lol2:
> 
> Stupid Shop :bash:


Typical shop answer lol.

Some Tarantulas actually swim lol


----------



## snowgoose

that's a shop, most of them know jack **** about Ts and keeping them :lol2:

If your worried about anything drowning, you can also put small pebbles in the dish, just make sure the tarantula can get to the water directly


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

It was a chilli rose i think :hmm:

Id personally like a red knee


----------



## selina20

Raynor_NFFC said:


> It was a chilli rose i think :hmm:
> 
> Id personally like a red knee


You wouldnt at the current prices lol. Brachypelma albopilosum are the best


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

selina20 said:


> You wouldnt at the current prices lol. Brachypelma albopilosum are the best


Why, are they expensive?


----------



## snowgoose

selina20 said:


> You wouldnt at the current prices lol. *Brachypelma albopilosum are the best*


LIES, all LIES :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

I like the mexican fire leg, is that right? or is red leg :blush:


----------



## selina20

AilsaM said:


> I like the mexican fire leg, is that right? or is red leg :blush:


Red leg is Brachypelma smithi, fire leg is Brachypelma boehmei


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone, I'm scoffing down my wrap, I'm so hungry. :blush:

How are we all today? Seems to be some new people in here. :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

selina20 said:


> Red leg is Brachypelma smithi, fire leg is Brachypelma boehmei


 
Well it's one of them 2 lol, can never get the proper names right, another one I like is G.Pulchra


----------



## snowgoose

Afternoon Kerry 

Yes, we were hijacked by a few snake people :lol:


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone, I'm scoffing down my wrap, I'm so hungry. :blush:
> 
> How are we all today? Seems to be some new people in here. :lol2:


Yup! Hello! :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Afternoon Kerry
> 
> Yes, we were hijacked by a few snake people :lol:


I see. :lol2:



Raynor_NFFC said:


> Yup! Hello! :2thumb:


:welcome:

I gave my friend a leaf insect and she just phoned me all panicked and said there is a leg on the bramble but she has them all still attached. I was like yeah she's moulted don't worry, my friend was like oh... :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: well at least she cares enough to panic.

i dunno. i go away and all hell breaks loose. i always mis the fighting.


----------



## Dee_Williams

also :welcome: snakey type people.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: well at least she cares enough to panic.
> 
> i dunno. i go away and all hell breaks loose. i always mis the fighting.


Yeah, she's never had an invert before, she is one of those people that screams if they see a bug, but she fell in love with the leaf insects and needed one. :lol2: She doesn't like them when they get bigger though, so no idea what is going to happen then! 

I know I missed the fighting as well, I want to know what happened. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Hmm, just noticed I have no avatar :|

-----

I do now though


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Hmm, just noticed I have no avatar :|
> 
> -----
> 
> I do now though


Tis an awesome avatar


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Tis an awesome avatar


I thought I'd have one to match my facebook 

It was either Earthworm Jim or my website logo.

I chose Earthworm Jim :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I thought I'd have one to match my facebook
> 
> It was either Earthworm Jim or my website logo.
> 
> I chose Earthworm Jim :lol2:


You should have earthworm Jim as your website logo :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

NO, lol

I wouldn't legally be allowed to use him 

and he has nothing to do with inverts  Hence the reason I had a friend design the spider logo I now use


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> NO, lol
> 
> I wouldn't legally be allowed to use him
> 
> and he has nothing to do with inverts  Hence the reason I had a friend design the spider logo I now use


Oh yeah copy right and all the jazz :devil:


EARTHWORM Jim, kinda something to do with Inverts :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I like the logo it looks awesome


----------



## snowgoose

Thanks 

the best bit was the logo was free, so it's staying :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Thanks
> 
> the best bit was the logo was free, so it's staying :lol2:


Nice :gasp:


So how are you today mate ?


----------



## snowgoose

I'm not too bad thanks.

Just waiting for the supplier to get back to be so I can pay for the last import  

Yourself?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I'm not too bad thanks.
> 
> Just waiting for the supplier to get back to be so I can pay for the last import
> 
> Yourself?


Good to hear 

I'm great thanks mate, just having the lift installed today :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Good to hear
> 
> I'm great thanks mate, just having the lift installed today :lol2:


Lift?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Lift?


Yeah, my mum was in a motorbike accident a few years ago, and she can't walk up stairs, so we are having a through floor lift installed : victory:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i thought when jake said that that aren't earthworms inverts???


----------



## vivalabam

Make up on, time to go up the shops and get some more wraps, I've run out.


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Yeah, my mum was in a motorbike accident a few years ago, and she can't walk up stairs, so we are having a through floor lift installed : victory:


Ah, sorry mate, didn't know that. :blush:



Dee_Williams said:


> i thought when jake said that that aren't earthworms inverts???


no I mean, they have nothing to do with the normal inverts I sell :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Make up on, time to go up the shops and get some more wraps, I've run out.


You have to put make up on to go to the shops ? :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> Ah, sorry mate, didn't know that. :blush:


No worries mate, you weren't to know


----------



## Dee_Williams

i thought you sold them as live food? yes am in a pedantic mood today.

why don't you make your own wraps kerry? they are a lot tastier and are mega easy.


----------



## snowgoose

yes I do, but that's precisely it. Livefood, I don't sell them as pets :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> You have to put make up on to go to the shops ? :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> No worries mate, you weren't to know


Well at least you won't have to use the stairs any more, and easier to get to be if you ever get drunk and can't walk :lol:


Woop, import payed for :O


----------



## Biggys

Anthia sexgutatta love earthworms


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Well at least you won't have to use the stairs any more, and easier to get to be if you ever get drunk and can't walk :lol:
> 
> 
> Woop, import payed for :O


It is big enough to get a 4x2x2 viv in, no more lugging them up the stairs on my back :lol2:

It would be good for if I came home drunk, but it goes up into my perants room, so I will get busted :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

Well that's no use, 

you will have to somehow build a secondary "line" for it to travel on :lol:

Get planning and working on it NOW :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:roll2: o god that would be so funny.


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Well that's no use,
> 
> you will have to somehow build a secondary "line" for it to travel on :lol:
> 
> Get planning and working on it NOW :lol2:


Right you can help 

I need a chainsaw, duct tape and a hammer.....

:whistling2:



Dee_Williams said:


> :roll2: o god that would be so funny.


 
It would be epic :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

bet your parents wouldn't think so. :lol2:
you'd be grounded.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> bet your parents wouldn't think so. :lol2:
> you'd be grounded.


 
Oh well :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

lmao. with no computer. 

how would you cope?? :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> lmao. with no computer.
> 
> how would you cope?? :lol2::lol2:


 
Probably get up to all sorts of trouble :lol2:


Or bugger off fishing for a week or so


----------



## Dee_Williams

but..... you d othat anyway.
the getting into trouble bit. :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

and i tihnk you are forgetting the notion of GROUNDED. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> You have to put make up on to go to the shops ? :lol2:


Of course, why, don't you? :whistling2:



Dee_Williams said:


> why don't you make your own wraps kerry? they are a lot tastier and are mega easy.


I'd have no idea where to begin. :blush: I'm not much of a cook. :lol2:

What a rude person that served me, she spent 5 minutes talking to the previous customer, I was just sat there, the full till next to me had been and gone by the time she was finally done. Then she gave me a dirty look, and barked is my fruit a nectarine or a peach. Then she opened up a bag and put it down, then actually started putting my items around the bag, I had 4, why not just stick them in the bag? It's not hard, she had to go out of her way to avoid the bag. Then she had the cheek to tell me to go and pack my bag, like right ok then, can I not do that in my own time? No right now, ok then, moody cow. :whip: Not like there was anyone around me waiting, there was literally no one after me...


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> but..... you d othat anyway.
> the getting into trouble bit. :whistling2:


I'm always in some sort of trouble 

You should know this by now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Of course, why, don't you? :whistling2:


Not any more, the shop attendants kept laughing at me..



:whistling2::lol2:






vivalabam said:


> What a rude person that served me, she spent 5 minutes talking to the previous customer, I was just sat there, the full till next to me had been and gone by the time she was finally done. Then she gave me a dirty look, and barked is my fruit a nectarine or a peach. Then she opened up a bag and put it down, then actually started putting my items around the bag, I had 4, why not just stick them in the bag? It's not hard, she had to go out of her way to avoid the bag. Then she had the cheek to tell me to go and pack my bag, like right ok then, can I not do that in my own time? No right now, ok then, moody cow. :whip: Not like there was anyone around me waiting, there was literally no one after me...


Should of beat her face with the peach :roll2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Not any more, the shop attendants kept laughing at me..
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> Should of beat her face with the peach :roll2:


LOL!  I have to put my make up on if I'm going anywhere, that's just me. :blush:

Oh, you know what, I was bloody tempted. Stupid old bat. :whip:


----------



## snowgoose

Right, my MS Paint skills have a lot to be desired :lol2:

But, here is Tylers drunk lift escapade :lol2:


----------



## 8and6

she couldnt tell the difference between a nectarine and a peach?? is she 'special needs' or what?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Right, my MS Paint skills have a lot to be desired :lol2:
> 
> But, here is Tylers drunk lift escapade :lol2:
> 
> image


LOL! You know you're bored when... :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Right, my MS Paint skills have a lot to be desired :lol2:
> 
> But, here is Tylers drunk lift escapade :lol2:
> 
> image


Dude.....that is awesome....can I sig that ? :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> LOL!  I have to put my make up on if I'm going anywhere, that's just me. :blush:
> 
> Oh, you know what, I was bloody tempted. Stupid old bat. :whip:


You should of. go all Kerry shop ninja on her :Na_Na_Na_Na:



[email protected] said:


> she couldnt tell the difference between a nectarine and a peach?? is she 'special needs' or what?


 
:rotfl:


vivalaam said:


> LOL! You know you're bored when... :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

Sorry guys, how muxh do the brachypelma auratums normally cost?

Also how easy are they to get hold of?


----------



## vivalabam

[email protected] said:


> she couldnt tell the difference between a nectarine and a peach?? is she 'special needs' or what?


I know! It's not as if I hid it, it was in one of those clear bags... Also I couldn't care less if she put down peach, they are the same price anyway. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> You should of. go all Kerry shop ninja on her :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Should have done, but I'm quiet so I just smiled at her instead. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Ha, if you really want to :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Raynor_NFFC said:


> Sorry guys, how muxh do the brachypelma auratums normally cost?
> 
> Also how easy are they to get hold of?


What size are you talking? They get more expensive the bigger they get, also if it is a female or unknown.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Should have done, but I'm quiet so I just smiled at her instead. :blush:


Awwww got all shy :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:




snowgoose said:


> Ha, if you really want to :lol2:


:lol2:



Put underneath....Invert Imports now does art :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

vivalabam said:


> What size are you talking? They get more expensive the bigger they get, also if it is a female or unknown.


Well say unknown and probably adult


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awwww got all shy :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


I'm always shy. :blush:



Raynor_NFFC said:


> Well say unknown and probably adult


If it;s an adult, chances are the sex would be known, or at least have a very good guess. 

I'm not sure on that species, I brought my sling for £6. I'd say anywhere between £40-£60 is a good price for an adult female, although if I'm wrong someone correct me, I've never brought one myself! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ahh that was truly awesome jake!!! 

aww there is no bow emotie. :2thumb: will have to do.

i even broke my no like rule. it so deserved one. :no1:


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

vivalabam said:


> I'm always shy. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> If it;s an adult, chances are the sex would be known, or at least have a very good guess.
> 
> I'm not sure on that species, I brought my sling for £6. I'd say anywhere between £40-£60 is a good price for an adult female, although if I'm wrong someone correct me, I've never brought one myself! :lol2:


See thats the thing id like a spiderling but id be worried id loose it :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Raynor_NFFC said:


> See thats the thing id like a spiderling but id be worried id loose it :lol2:


It's very unlikely you'd loose it if you keep it in a secure container. Most of mine are slings and I've never lost one. :no1:

The problem with these Ts is they are quite slow growing, so it may be a long time until you see any real colours or any real spider action. :lol2:


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

vivalabam said:


> It's very unlikely you'd loose it if you keep it in a secure container. Most of mine are slings and I've never lost one. :no1:
> 
> The problem with these Ts is they are quite slow growing, so it may be a long time until you see any real colours or any real spider action. :lol2:


Ahhh okay! Thanks for the help. Someone earlier mentioned a really good website to buy from but i cant find the post. Does anyone know any?


----------



## Dee_Williams

spider store. invert imports. metamorphosis or the classifieds on here.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'm always shy. :blush:


 
Awwww :flrt:

No need to be though :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Raynor_NFFC said:


> Ahhh okay! Thanks for the help. Someone earlier mentioned a really good website to buy from but i cant find the post. Does anyone know any?


The spider shop is amazing, I think they have some slings in of the species you want, although I've not checked for a while! 

Also snowgoose who just drew the Tyler diagram is a good place to go for Ts!


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awwww :flrt:
> 
> No need to be though :lol2:


I know, can't help it though. :blush:


----------



## 8and6

Raynor_NFFC said:


> Ahhh okay! Thanks for the help. Someone earlier mentioned a really good website to buy from but i cant find the post. Does anyone know any?


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/291096-list-invert-shops-uk-new.html


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I know, can't help it though. :blush:


Awww ahahaha :lol2:


And again with the shy emote :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah ha!! helpful there mr mod. :2thumb:


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

vivalabam said:


> The spider shop is amazing, I think they have some slings in of the species you want, although I've not checked for a while!
> 
> Also snowgoose who just drew the Tyler diagram is a good place to go for Ts!


Thankyou! :no1:

Ive had a quick look in the classifieds and i saw the spider shop but i noticed they were from hungray but offer delivery for £5, is that right? :lol2:


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

[email protected] said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/291096-list-invert-shops-uk-new.html


I did look in the FAQs and missed it :bash:


----------



## Dee_Williams

TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


although i have bought 6 of mine of f the hungary people and they are good.


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww ahahaha :lol2:
> 
> 
> And again with the shy emote :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:blush:



Raynor_NFFC said:


> Thankyou! :no1:
> 
> Ive had a quick look in the classifieds and i saw the spider shop but i noticed they were from hungray but offer delivery for £5, is that right? :lol2:


No they are in England.  

Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
> 
> 
> although i have bought 6 of mine of f the hungary people and they are good.


You beat me to it! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :blush:


 

Stop:whip:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

vivalabam said:


> :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> No they are in England.
> 
> Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


Thanks for the help guys im going to have a good look through when ive not got a banging headache from work :bash:

Thanks again


----------



## vivalabam

Raynor_NFFC said:


> Thanks for the help guys im going to have a good look through when ive not got a banging headache from work :bash:
> 
> Thanks again


No problem. :no1: Any other questions feel free to ask! 

I just went outside to catch flies, I saw loads of them on some chicken poo, so I just put a cricket tub over it, lifted it up and put the lid on, still got like 10 flies, that's the mantids fed for today. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I just went outside to catch flies, I saw loads of them on some chicken poo, so I just put a cricket tub over it, lifted it up and put the lid on, still got like 10 flies, that's the mantids fed for today. :lol2:


Are they safe to feed if they have been eating poo ? :hmm:


Not questioning you, just curious


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Are they safe to feed if they have been eating poo ? :hmm:
> 
> 
> Not questioning you, just curious


I'd assume so, that's what flies eat, in the wild flies would eat the same. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'd assume so, that's what flies eat, in the wild flies would eat the same. :lol2:


 
hahahah Oh yeah :blush:


well I hope they enjoy them


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> hahahah Oh yeah :blush:
> 
> 
> well I hope they enjoy them


:lol2: I don't really worry what I feed them, if they don't like it/ want it they won't eat it. 

Well most of the flies have gone already. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

well :censor: only knows what the flies round here eat and the mantids seem happy enough.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> well :censor: only knows what the flies round here eat and the mantids seem happy enough.


Yeah, I've fed all sorts before, wild caught crickets as well, or grasshoppers, don't know the different. 

I'm yet to try a butterfly, I hear they can be poisonous.


----------



## violentchopper

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, I've fed all sorts before, wild caught crickets as well, or grasshoppers, don't know the different.
> 
> I'm yet to try a butterfly, I hear they can be poisonous.


I've fed my mantis a moth before. He didn't eat the wings though


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I don't really worry what I feed them, if they don't like it/ want it they won't eat it.
> 
> Well most of the flies have gone already. :lol2:


Yup is a good way to look at it 

awesome :flrt:

I can't wait to get some mantids again XD



Dee_Williams said:


> well :censor: only knows what the flies round here eat and the mantids seem happy enough.


 
Ahh good to know 

I won't bother with getting all my flies from a shop :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

violentchopper said:


> I've fed my mantis a moth before. He didn't eat the wings though


Yeah, I've fed mine moths, never a butterfly though. 



Biggys said:


> Yup is a good way to look at it
> 
> awesome :flrt:
> 
> I can't wait to get some mantids again XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh good to know
> 
> I won't bother with getting all my flies from a shop :lol2:


Yeah they are awesome, Gammy has finally started walking around, like go and lay an ooth already! i'm still waiting. >_< I think I'm only getting 1 from orchid as well.  

You'll need shop flies in winter, but I always catch them myself in the summer.


----------



## Dee_Williams

aye i will have to pop into the local fishing shop and make sure they stoc kthem all year orund. i am sure they will.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah they are awesome, Gammy has finally started walking around, like go and lay an ooth already! i'm still waiting. >_< I think I'm only getting 1 from orchid as well.
> 
> You'll need shop flies in winter, but I always catch them myself in the summer.


 
Aww thats good 

why only one fromt he orchids ? 

Oh yeah I will get them in the winter, but if I can get a god 3 months free food it can't be bad


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Aww thats good
> 
> why only one fromt he orchids ?
> 
> Oh yeah I will get them in the winter, but if I can get a god 3 months free food it can't be bad


No idea, she just doesn't seem to be laying anymore.  Stupid mantis. :whip: I wanted a few from her. :blush:

Probably about 4 months, I'm still collecting now. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> No idea, she just doesn't seem to be laying anymore.  Stupid mantis. :whip: I wanted a few from her. :blush:


Awwwww 

I hope she picks up the idea, and lays loooooooooooads of Ooths :flrt:



vivalabam said:


> Probably about 4 months, I'm still collecting now. :lol2:


 
Awesome :gasp: :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awwwww
> 
> I hope she picks up the idea, and lays loooooooooooads of Ooths :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome :gasp: :no1:


Haha me too, I need to go to the gym soon, I really can't be bothered but I know I should. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha me too, I need to go to the gym soon, I really can't be bothered but I know I should. :lol2:


Noooooo :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Just take the dog for a really long walk later :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

it sounds like a good plan kerry.................


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> it sounds like a good plan kerry.................


 
See, I told you...but nope Kerry just ignores me...


:whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

me too. we wil be ignored together......... :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> me too. we wil be ignored together......... :lol2:


We will :flrt: :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening!


----------



## JustJack

Hello all!

I'm finally home! :2thumb:


----------



## Lydz13

Woah I just saw Snakes Off Topic got locked down... I dunno, I slow down with the posting and just look at the trouble you lot cause :lol2: bad people!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

it wasn't us! it was tyler (Biggys) :lol2:


----------



## Lydz13

Dee_Williams said:


> it wasn't us! it was tyler (Biggys) :lol2:


Lol Tyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! Grrrr.... : victory:


----------



## Jonb1982

Haha what happened?


----------



## Lydz13

Jonb1982 said:


> Haha what happened?


naughties.. Go about 5 pages back on the thread, you'll see...


----------



## Jonb1982

Cant even see the thread!!


----------



## Lydz13

Jonb1982 said:


> Cant even see the thread!!


I think you'll have to go back a page on the whole section...


----------



## Biggys

Lydz13 said:


> Woah I just saw Snakes Off Topic got locked down... I dunno, I slow down with the posting and just look at the trouble you lot cause :lol2: bad people!!


I know, it's your fault :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Dee_Williams said:


> it wasn't us! it was tyler (Biggys) :lol2:


:gasp:

It wasn't me :lol2:



Lydz13 said:


> Lol Tyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! Grrrr.... : victory:


 
Hey Lyddddddddds :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Lydz13

Biggys said:


> Hey Lyddddddddds :flrt::flrt:


Hiya my lovely alright? :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

Lol AQA!!!!


I see why it was closed now!!


----------



## Lydz13

Jonb1982 said:


> Lol AQA!!!!
> 
> 
> I see why it was closed now!!


I'm very disappointed... Gotta come join you insect types now :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Lydz13 said:


> I'm very disappointed... Gotta come join you insect types now :lol2:



Be careful there are some right weirdos in here!!!


----------



## Biggys

Lydz13 said:


> Hiya my lovely alright? :flrt:


I'm great thanks hun, yourself ? 



Lydz13 said:


> I'm very disappointed... Gotta come join you insect types now :lol2:


The Invert guys and gals are epic :2thumb:


----------



## Lydz13

Jonb1982 said:


> Be careful there are some right weirdos in here!!!


You just read the Snakes thread right??? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Be careful there are some right weirdos in here!!!


*points at Jon* :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Lydz13 said:


> You just read the Snakes thread right??? :lol2:


But more in the snakes section!!!


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> *points at Jon* :whistling2:



I'm not weird, I'm special (needs)


----------



## Lydz13

Jonb1982 said:


> But more in the snakes section!!!


Yes there does tend to be snake threads in the snake section :whistling2:


----------



## Lydz13

Biggys said:


> I'm great thanks hun, yourself ?
> 
> 
> 
> The Invert guys and gals are epic :2thumb:


I'm fine thanks hun.... Bit of sunshine today. cured my grotty hangover.


----------



## Jonb1982

Lydz13 said:


> Yes there does tend to be snake threads in the snake section :whistling2:


Arrgh I quoted wrong post oh well!!!


----------



## Lydz13

Jonb1982 said:


> Arrgh I quoted wrong post oh well!!!


Of course you did poppet


----------



## Jonb1982

Lydz13 said:


> Of course you did poppet



Yum do they still make poppets, I used to love them, and toffets


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> I'm not weird, I'm special (needs)


 
Touche :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Lydz13 said:


> I'm fine thanks hun.... Bit of sunshine today. cured my grotty hangover.


 
Good to hear, I can talk normally now, instead of treading carefully :lol2:


----------



## Lydz13

Jonb1982 said:


> Yum do they still make poppets, I used to love them, and toffets


Yes I think so? Me too 



Biggys said:


> Touche :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Good to hear, I can talk normally now, instead of treading carefully :lol2:


I faithfully promise that today Ty, I will not eat your head x


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Touche :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear, I can talk normally now, instead of treading carefully :lol2:


Pssst, Tyler, who's the new chick? :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> Pssst, Tyler, who's the new chick? :whistling2:




Poor Kerry.......................


----------



## Biggys

Lydz13 said:


> I faithfully promise that today Ty, I will not eat your head x


Awww thanks :flrt:

It was abit touch and go the other night though :gasp:



snowgoose said:


> Pssst, Tyler, who's the new chick? :whistling2:


Dude, that's Lyds, she is awesome and hawt.. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Poor Kerry.......................


Why poor kerry ?


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Awww thanks :flrt:
> 
> It was abit touch and go the other night though :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, that's Lyds, she is awesome and hawt.. :whistling2:


Ok, thanks :no1:

HI Lyds :welcome:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Ok, thanks :no1:
> 
> HI Lyds :welcome:


Smooth....

Just scream at her...:lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Smooth....
> 
> Just scream at her...:lol2:


Well just thought I'd say hi :lol2:


----------



## Lydz13

snowgoose said:


> Ok, thanks :no1:
> 
> HI Lyds :welcome:


Lmao errr Hi??

Yes I know Ty, sorry.... I couldn't possibly say why I was in such a foul mood... But if it helps I'm blowing a kiss at ya xxxxxxxx


----------



## JustJack

Ummmm cornish fudge!


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Well just thought I'd say hi :lol2:


Hi, I'm Jake and I will be watching you sleep this evening....:whistling2:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Lydz13 said:


> Yes I know Ty, sorry.... I couldn't possibly say why I was in such a foul mood... But if it helps I'm blowing a kiss at ya xxxxxxxx


 
It's ok hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Hi, I'm Jake and I will be watching you sleep this evening....:whistling2:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm not that bad :lol2:

I would ask her permission first


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I'm not that bad :lol2:
> 
> I would ask her permission first


 
Fair enough dude :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lydz13

snowgoose said:


> I'm not that bad :lol2:
> 
> I would ask her permission first


It's ok sunshine, you're the other end of the world :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Lydz13 said:


> It's ok sunshine, you're the other end of the world :flrt:


He will mail himself to you, in a box of spiders.....then pounce at midnight..:gasp:


----------



## Lydz13

Biggys said:


> He will mail himself to you, in a box of spiders.....then pounce at midnight..:gasp:


:gasp: I can't think of a worse letter to receive lol


----------



## snowgoose

Lydz13 said:


> :gasp: I can't think of a worse letter to receive lol


you haven't seen me


----------



## Lydz13

snowgoose said:


> you haven't seen me


My postwoman is about 90... I can just picture her dragging a bloke shaped parcel up my garden, that would really annoy her :gasp:


----------



## snowgoose

Lydz13 said:


> My postwoman is about 90... I can just picture her dragging a bloke shaped parcel up my garden, that would really annoy her :gasp:


Does that mean it's a deal? :lol2:


----------



## Lydz13

snowgoose said:


> Does that mean it's a deal? :lol2:


Bahahaha nope!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

My word, if it's female and has a pulse, maybe not the latter in some cases, you lot are like a rat up a drainpipe!!!


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> My word, if it's female and has a pulse, maybe not the latter in some cases, you lot are like a rat up a drainpipe!!!


Nope, not me. 

I'm just being polite and making convo


----------



## Lydz13

Jonb1982 said:


> My word, if it's female and has a pulse, maybe not the latter in some cases, you lot are like a rat up a drainpipe!!!


I'm a little bit insulted by that :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

god they are aren't they. funny to read though. :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Lydz13 said:


> I'm a little bit insulted by that :lol2:



Why?


----------



## Lydz13

Jonb1982 said:


> Why?


I usually have a peculiar effect on men, it's quite hilarious in the flesh.....:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

well it did kind of imply that any women on here were kindsa the dregs of society. which i think we could object to......... :whistling2:


----------



## Lydz13

Dee_Williams said:


> well it did kind of imply that any women on here were kindsa the dregs of society. which i think we could object to......... :whistling2:


Thanking you Dee, very well worded! :no1:


----------



## Dee_Williams

no problem at all. 

and welcome to the invert off topic. :welcome:

it is highly entertaining although possibly not as blue as the snake one......:gasp:


----------



## Lydz13

Dee_Williams said:


> no problem at all.
> 
> and welcome to the invert off topic. :welcome:
> 
> it is highly entertaining although possibly not as blue as the snake one......:gasp:


Thank goodness... There are some characters in there... Thanks Dee :blush: :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: when the boys (definately boys, not men) get going it does make for amusing reading. they will be drooling all over you. 

you might have to :whip: them off. :gasp:


----------



## Lydz13

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: when the boys (definately boys, not men) get going it does make for amusing reading. they will be drooling all over you.
> 
> you might have to :whip: them off. :gasp:


I reckon I can handle them  I'm sure Ty will back me up on that....:lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: when the boys (definately boys, not men) get going it does make for amusing reading. they will be drooling all over you.
> 
> you might have to :whip: them off. :gasp:


Oi, we aren't all that bad


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> well it did kind of imply that any women on here were kindsa the dregs of society. which i think we could object to......... :whistling2:


Well I kinda meant they pounce on every female that comes in here!!!


----------



## Lydz13

Jonb1982 said:


> Well I kinda meant they pounce on every female that comes in here!!!


Tut.... Well if we all get put into that bracket that is "just women".....


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: when the boys (definately boys, not men) get going it does make for amusing reading. they will be drooling all over you.
> 
> you might have to :whip: them off. :gasp:


 
I mean how can you blame us with all the hotties that use this thread  :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Lydz13 said:


> I reckon I can handle them  I'm sure Ty will back me up on that....:lol2:


Lyds can most deffinatly hadle us.....she might even give us a run for your money :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> Oi, we aren't all that bad


I might be....:lol2:


----------



## 8and6

*coughs*

remember what we said about this not being some 'pick up' thread guys?

especially YOU Tyler! :lol2:


----------



## Lydz13

Biggys said:


> I
> Lyds can most deffinatly hadle us.....she might even give us a run for your money :lol2:


What's this Ty? 5 mins back in my company and your spelling has gone right out the window boy :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> *coughs*
> 
> remember what we said about this not being some 'pick up' thread guys?
> 
> especially YOU Tyler! :lol2:


 
I'm sorry Steve :blush:

I shall be good from now on :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Noooooo :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Just take the dog for a really long walk later :lol2:


That to! I'm about to go now. :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> it sounds like a good plan kerry.................


Haha I did gym and dog walk, I'll hopefully be heatly at the end of it! 



Biggys said:


> I'm sorry Steve :blush:
> 
> I shall be good from now on :lol2:


I see how this is! I leave for a couple of hours and you find someone else.  </3


----------



## Lydz13

Biggys said:


> I'm sorry Steve :blush:
> 
> I shall be good from now on :lol2:


:no1:


----------



## Jonb1982

See what I mean lol!!!!


----------



## AilsaM

Just popping in to say hello :2thumb:


----------



## Lydz13

AilsaM said:


> Just popping in to say hello :2thumb:


Ailsa you're forum stalking me :whip: the mod just said this isn't a pick up thread... :lol2:


----------



## 8and6

here's a new avatar for you Ty


----------



## Lydz13

[email protected] said:


> here's a new avatar for you Ty
> 
> image


:roll2:


----------



## Biggys

Lydz13 said:


> What's this Ty? 5 mins back in my company and your spelling has gone right out the window boy :lol2:


I know 

Bad times :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Lydz13 said:


> Ailsa you're forum stalking me :whip: :lol2:


No I'm not :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I see how this is! I leave for a couple of hours and you find someone else.  </3


Noooooo, no one will replace you in my heart :flrt:

:lol2:



Lydz13 said:


> :no1:


You have to keep me in line Lyds :lol2:



[email protected] said:


> here's a new avatar for you Ty
> 
> image


I'm setting it now :lol2:


----------



## Lydz13

Biggys said:


> Noooooo, no one will replace you in my heart :flrt:
> 
> :lol2:


I think you said that to me once :hmm:



Biggys said:


> You have to keep me in line Lyds :lol2:


I don't have to, Steve will 



Biggys said:


> I'm setting it now :lol2:


----------



## Lydz13

AilsaM said:


> No I'm not :gasp::lol2:


Ailsa you are!!


----------



## Jonb1982

[email protected] said:


> here's a new avatar for you Ty
> 
> image



Wouldn't a Picture of a dog mounting a leg be more fitting!?!


----------



## Biggys

Lydz13 said:


> I think you said that to me once


Nope....different Tyler :lol2:





Lydz13 said:


> I don't have to, Steve will


 
But...but...but...


----------



## AilsaM

Lydz13 said:


> Ailsa you are!!


I am not.

**Runs away after only saying hello**:lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Lydz13 said:


> I think you said that to me once :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to, Steve will


Why are you in here, Lyds?

^ Bad wording? :lol: ^

Ok, What inverts do you keep, Lyds ? 

^ Better?, Yes. I think so.

Maybe if she doesn't realize I'm talking to myself, she won't think I'm so strange? Hmmm.


----------



## Lydz13

snowgoose said:


> Why are you in here, Lyds?
> 
> ^ Bad wording? :lol: ^
> 
> Ok, What inverts do you keep, Lyds ?
> 
> ^ Better?, Yes. I think so.
> 
> Maybe if she doesn't realize I'm talking to myself, she won't think I'm so strange? Hmmm.


Lmao, absolutely none right now... Was looking for a saner place to play.. Might toddle off to 18+ though :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

AilsaM said:


> I am not.
> 
> **Runs away after only saying hello**:lol2:


Did you end up getting any tarantulas in the end?


----------



## Lydz13

Jonb1982 said:


> Did you end up getting any tarantulas in the end?


Ailsa?? Keep T's? Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeaallllyyyy???


----------



## 8and6

Jonb1982 said:


> Wouldn't a Picture of a dog mounting a leg be more fitting!?!


it would, but this is the family friendly area :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> Why are you in here, Lyds?
> 
> ^ Bad wording? :lol: ^
> 
> Ok, What inverts do you keep, Lyds ?
> 
> ^ Better?, Yes. I think so.
> 
> Maybe if she doesn't realize I'm talking to myself, she won't think I'm so strange? Hmmm.


calm yerself Jim...yer a worm, you dont think she'll think thats a little strange in itself? :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

Jonb1982 said:


> Did you end up getting any tarantulas in the end?


Unfortunately my tarantula plans are on hold for the time being


----------



## snowgoose

you looking for sane people, so you come into the forum with people keeping hairy 8 legged creepy crawlies? :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Lydz13 said:


> Ailsa?? Keep T's? Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeaallllyyyy???



Ah I maybe getting confused! But I'm sure she was asking a load of questions a while back about keeping em!!!???


----------



## Lydz13

snowgoose said:


> you looking for sane people, so you come into the forum with people keeping hairy 8 legged creepy crawlies? :lol2:


I don't mind spiders, it's the bugs I don't like... : victory:


----------



## AilsaM

Lydz13 said:


> Ailsa?? Keep T's? Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeaallllyyyy???


Not yet, I love big spiders but unfortunately my spider plans are on hold


----------



## AilsaM

Jonb1982 said:


> Ah I maybe getting confused! But I'm sure she was asking a load of questions a while back about keeping em!!!???


Yes your right I was.


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Why are you in here, Lyds?
> 
> ^ Bad wording? :lol: ^
> 
> Ok, What inverts do you keep, Lyds ?
> 
> ^ Better?, Yes. I think so.
> 
> Maybe if she doesn't realize I'm talking to myself, she won't think I'm so strange? Hmmm.













this jumped to mind...:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## 8and6

Lydz13 said:


> I don't mind spiders, it's the bugs I don't like... : victory:


hmmmm, i may take offence to this...she comes in here and starts dissing the bugs? :lol2: just watch you dont start on the 'stuff' too :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lydz13

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> this jumped to mind...:whistling2: :lol2:


Tyyyy!!! Lmao.... *shakes head*


----------



## Biggys

Lydz13 said:


> Tyyyy!!! Lmao.... *shakes head*


What ?? :gasp: :lol:


----------



## Lydz13

[email protected] said:


> hmmmm, i may take offence to this...she comes in here and starts dissing the bugs? :lol2: just watch you dont start on the 'stuff' too :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I have zero problem with bugs, provided there is something in between them and me. Like laminated perspex, a hard hat, goggles and an all in one waterproof suit! :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

Lydz13 said:


> I have zero problem with bugs, provided there is something in between them and me. Like laminated perspex, a hard hat, goggles and an all in one waterproof suit! :2thumb:


why waterproof? You going swimming with them or something?


----------



## Lydz13

snowgoose said:


> why waterproof? You going swimming with them or something?


Do I really need to answer that?


----------



## snowgoose

Lydz13 said:


> Do I really need to answer that?


oh, you're going to Pee yourself? :lol:

Why didn't you just say that


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> oh, you're going to Pee yourself? :lol:
> 
> Why didn't you just say that


You were a good man.

I shall remember you



R.I.P Jake 

:lol2:


----------



## Lydz13

snowgoose said:


> oh, you're going to Pee yourself? :lol:
> 
> Why didn't you just say that


I was more worried about what could come out of them....... :gasp:


----------



## Lydz13

Biggys said:


> You were a good man.
> 
> I shall remember you
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P Jake
> 
> :lol2:


Plomise I play nice....


----------



## 8and6

anywho, gotta go buy a new wetsuit

hmmmm, Billabong, Quicksilver or RC??? cant make up my mind :crazy:


----------



## Biggys

Lydz13 said:


> Plomise I play nice....


 
What's this about Lyds.....10 mins in my presence and your spelling goes down the pan...:whistling2:


Sorry I had to :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> You were a good man.
> 
> I shall remember you
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P Jake
> 
> :lol2:


:lol:

I'm not going anywhere, but I shall be more refined in my wording and actions :lol:


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> anywho, gotta go buy a new wetsuit
> 
> hmmmm, Billabong, Quicksilver or RC??? cant make up my mind :crazy:


 
Billabong....just for the awesome name :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## 8and6

Biggys said:


> Billabong....just for the awesome name :2thumb::lol2:


my old one is Billabong, but i'm liking the new Quicksilver style and RC are the bestest! lol


----------



## Lydz13

[email protected] said:


> anywho, gotta go buy a new wetsuit
> 
> hmmmm, Billabong, Quicksilver or RC??? cant make up my mind :crazy:


Quicksilver... Cut better :blush:



Biggys said:


> What's this about Lyds.....10 mins in my presence and your spelling goes down the pan...:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Sorry I had to :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I have children. Not much younger than you :Na_Na_Na_Na: "Plomise" is an acceptable variant....


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> my old one is Billabong, but i'm liking the new Quicksilver style and RC are the bestest! lol


Get a RC and Quicksilver, cut them in half and stitch them back up in the middle :Na_Na_Na_Na:




Lydz13 said:


> I have children. Not much younger than you :Na_Na_Na_Na: *"Plomise" is an acceptable variant*....


 
If you say so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## 8and6

Biggys said:


> Get a RC and Quicksilver, cut them in half and stitch them back up in the middle :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you really have no idea whatsoever do you Ty? lol


----------



## Lydz13

[email protected] said:


> you really have no idea whatsoever do you Ty? lol


:roll2:


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> you really have no idea whatsoever do you Ty? lol


 
I don't :blush:


----------



## Biggys

Rip Curl Dawn Patrol 5/3 Mens Winter Wetsuit 2011


Here you go Steve, found these ones, and they are on offer :no1:


----------



## Dee_Williams

[email protected] said:


> you really have no idea whatsoever do you Ty? lol



is that a general observation or just in regards to the wetsuit q??? :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> is that a general observation or just in regards to the wetsuit q??? :whistling2:


Oh....I'm getting abuse tonight :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lydz13

Dee_Williams said:


> is that a general observation or just in regards to the wetsuit q??? :whistling2:


General!!


----------



## Biggys

Well at least I know what I'm on about......most of the time :whistling2::blush:


----------



## Lydz13

Biggys said:


> Well at least I know what I'm on about......most of the time :whistling2::blush:


Do you??


----------



## Biggys

Lydz13 said:


> Do you??


I think so :blush:


See if you were keeping me in line, I would know what I am on about :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lydz13

Biggys said:


> I think so :blush:
> 
> 
> See if you were keeping me in line, I would know what I am on about :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Thread killer :whistling2:


----------



## 8and6

nah, its coz i left :2thumb:

anywho, got the Quiksilver Synchro full length and an RC long sleeved shorty :2thumb:


----------



## Lydz13

[email protected] said:


> nah, its coz i left :2thumb:
> 
> anywho, got the Quiksilver Synchro full length and an RC long sleeved shorty :2thumb:


My kinda man - if in doubt get it all


----------



## Biggys

Lydz13 said:


> Thread killer :whistling2:


So mean :lol2:



[email protected] said:


> nah, its coz i left :2thumb:
> 
> anywho, got the Quiksilver Synchro full length and an RC long sleeved shorty :2thumb:


So you took my advice in the end....get both. :lol2:

do you sure then ? :hmm:


----------



## 8and6

Lydz13 said:


> My kinda man - if in doubt get it all


well i cant wear the same thing to kayak as i do surfing now can i? lol


----------



## Lydz13

Biggys said:


> do you *sure* then ? :hmm:


explain.


----------



## Dee_Williams

i don't think he'll have bought 2 wetsuits to go in his bath.........
but i could be wrong.


----------



## Lydz13

[email protected] said:


> well i cant wear the same thing to kayak as i do surfing now can i? lol


No! :gasp: I couldn't wear the same thing clubbing for horse riding.. That'd be terrible!


----------



## Biggys

Lydz13 said:


> explain.















Surf :blush:


----------



## Lydz13

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surf :blush:


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Lydz13 said:


> :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


And you just laugh in my face :gasp:


You maam are evil 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Just got back from rummaging round hylands park. We came home with 2 stools, 2 pairs of wellies and a couple of bottle openers. :lol2: We're going again tomorrow, there's actually some well decent stuff. Although we did have to sneak in through the bushes, there was still loads of guards about. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Just got back from rummaging round hylands park. We came home with 2 stools, 2 pairs of wellies and a couple of bottle openers. :lol2: We're going again tomorrow, there's actually some well decent stuff. Although we did have to sneak in through the bushes, there was still loads of guards about. :blush:


 
Hahahaahah awesome :lol2::lol2:


And Kerry......Lyds is being mean.. 

:whistling2:


----------



## Lydz13

Biggys said:


> Hahahaahah awesome :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> And Kerry......Lyds is being mean..
> 
> :whistling2:


BOO!! Lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Hahahaahah awesome :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> And Kerry......Lyds is being mean..
> 
> :whistling2:


Good stuff, you need whipping into shape, what with the cheating on me and everything. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

Lydz13 said:


> BOO!! Lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


BS ?

I will not add them together or I will get told off :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Good stuff, you need whipping into shape, what with the cheating on me and everything. :whip:


:gasp:

Wasn't cheating at all, was just being nice...

You know you are the only one for me :flrt:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :gasp:
> 
> Wasn't cheating at all, was just being nice...
> 
> You know you are the only one for me :flrt:
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


:flrt: Good to know I have you trained. :whip:

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :flrt: Good to know I have you trained. :whip:
> 
> :lol2:


 
You do, you don't mess about with that whip at all :gasp::lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> You do, you don't mess about with that whip at all :gasp::lol2:


Well a girls gotta know how to use a whip! 

Eastenders time. :flrt:

Also Geordie shore is on tomorrow, whoot! :flrt:


----------



## Lydz13

*pukes noisily into Ty's hoody*


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Well a girls gotta know how to use a whip!


You do 

Just incase you need to steal a horse and get it to run....: victory:


(see Steve I am capable of keeping it clean )

:lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Eastenders time. :flrt:
> Also Geordie shore is on tomorrow, whoot! :flrt:


 
Two really good reasons not to watch telly...:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:



Lydz13 said:


> *pukes noisily into Ty's hoody*


Erm.....well...thanks..:|


:lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Hello again


----------



## Lydz13

AilsaM said:


> Hello again


Stop stalking me woman! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Lydz13 said:


> Stop stalking me woman! :lol2:


She wants you bubbies....:whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Lydz13

Biggys said:


> She wants you bubbies....:whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


Oi... Cool it or you'll feel the sharp side of my tongue Ty, and not in a good way. Take a cold shower.


----------



## Biggys

Lydz13 said:


> Oi... Cool it or you'll feel the sharp side of my tongue Ty, and not in a good way. Take a cold shower.


:gasp:


*hides*


----------



## AilsaM

Lydz13 said:


> Stop stalking me woman! :lol2:


 Pfft I say hello and you accuse me of stalking! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Ailsa if you start another Ot snake thread will it get closed you you get in trouble ? :hmm:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Ailsa if you start another Ot snake thread will it get closed you you get in trouble ? :hmm:


I was not the reason it got closed :devil:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> I was not the reason it got closed :devil:


And I'm not suggesting you are.

I was just asking if you were to make a new one, would it get cloased and would you get an infraction.


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> And I'm not suggesting you are.
> 
> I was just asking if you were to make a new one, would it get cloased and would you get an infraction.


I don't know! I know one thing though, I will not be starting another one!


----------



## Lydz13

AilsaM said:


> I don't know! I know one thing though, I will not be starting another one!


Ailsa you trouble maker!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> I don't know! I know one thing though, I will not be starting another one!


Why ?


----------



## Jonb1982

AilsaM said:


> I was not the reason it got closed :devil:



That's true, it was something to do with smashing back doors, i didnt get it!? anyway mine is triple glazed so no worries there!!!!!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> That's true, it was something to do with smashing back doors, i didnt get it!? anyway mine is triple glazed so no worries there!!!!!


You are the only sane person on this thread ATM....how do you fell ? :lol2:


----------



## GRB

Biggys said:


> Why ?


What's your game exactly?


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> That's true, it was something to do with smashing back doors, i didnt get it!? anyway mine is triple glazed so no worries there!!!!!


Stuff like that should really stay to PM TBH :lol:


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> Stuff like that should really stay to PM TBH :lol:



 lol


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> Stuff like that should really stay to PM TBH :lol:


I'm here and can be counted as sane.. I think :hmm:


----------



## Hissy Missy

snowgoose said:


> Stuff like that should really stay to PM TBH :lol:


was a typical comment from the guy who sed it and i wudnt want it from him via pm either lol


----------



## Biggys

GRB said:


> What's your game exactly?


I don't have a game at all.

I was just wondering, why she won't be starting another Off topic thread in snakes, it was going well before it went abit down hill.

Maybe you wil be able to answer my previous question, If someone was to start another one on the snake seb forum, would it get closed and would the OP get an infraction.

I am not trying to start something at all. was just an a question.


----------



## GRB

Biggys said:


> I don't have a game at all.
> 
> I was just wondering, why she won't be starting another Off topic thread in snakes, it was going well before it went abit down hill.
> 
> Maybe you wil be able to answer my previous question, If someone was to start another one on the snake seb forum, would it get closed and would the OP get an infraction.
> 
> I am not trying to start something at all. was just an a question.


It would be closed. Whether or not infracted depends on who posted it - if it was some newbie then probably not. If one of the folk who didn't tone it down when we told them to did it, then probably yes.


----------



## snowgoose

Oh the end of the snake OT, Bothrops says, it will either be left locked or the mods will decide if it's worth the hassle to re-open.

If it's locked for good, I can see another one going the same.


----------



## 8and6

I'll say this once, no more will any 'digs' be tolerated, no more warnings for it at all.

if you want to act like bullys then i'll be treating you like them.

i'v been as lenient as i can and no more now

carry on and this thread will be closed and deleted and anyone involved in the arguments will get points :bash:


----------



## Hissy Missy

snowgoose said:


> Oh the end of the snake OT, Bothrops says, it will either be left locked or the mods will decide if it's worth the hassle to re-open.
> 
> If it's locked for good, I can see another one going the same.


they usualy do in the snake section lol. I dont come in the spider bit much. Im gona have to start as i want a red kneed turrantula :flrt:


----------



## AilsaM

Cup of tea and a jaffa cake anyone :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

Hissy Missy said:


> they usualy do in the snake section lol. I dont come in the spider bit much. Im gona have to start as i want a red kneed turrantula :flrt:



Oi that's not allowed!! It's on topic!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> I'll say this once, no more will any 'digs' be tolerated, no more warnings for it at all.
> 
> if you want to act like bullys then i'll be treating you like them.
> 
> i'v been as lenient as i can and no more now
> 
> carry on and this thread will be closed and deleted and anyone involved in the arguments will get points :bash:


damn,
i always missed the good stuff
actually, i'm lucky..
i would have joined in and got told off by steve

in fact, don't mention it steve, i did you a favour 
wait, no i didn't.. ah well


----------



## Biggys

GRB said:


> It would be closed. Whether or not infracted depends on who posted it - if it was some newbie then probably not. If one of the folk who didn't tone it down when we told them to did it, then probably yes.


Ahh thanks : victory:

Tis all I was asking, didn't mean to cause any offence and if I did, well then I'm sorry.




[email protected] said:


> I'll say this once, no more will any 'digs' be tolerated, no more warnings for it at all.
> 
> if you want to act like bullys then i'll be treating you like them.
> 
> i'v been as lenient as i can and no more now
> 
> carry on and this thread will be closed and deleted and anyone involved in the arguments will get points :bash:


I shall just leave this thread alone for tonight.

As I can't really afford to get points, 


Not that I was trying to cause an arguement, but we all know how easily it is to get dragged into them.


So I shall chat on wednesday at some point : victory:


----------



## Lydz13

AilsaM said:


> Pfft I say hello and you accuse me of stalking! :lol2:


:lol2: Ailsa I'm teasing... How are you? :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

Hissy Missy said:


> they usualy do in the snake section lol. I dont come in the spider bit much. Im gona have to start as i want a red kneed turrantula :flrt:


It's red knee tarantula 

But, woop 

Does this mean you will be a regular round here? we need some fresh erm members in here :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

does somebody want to pm mew what happened?


----------



## Hissy Missy

Jonb1982 said:


> Oi that's not allowed!! It's on topic!!!


hahaha, look at you telling me off....when your big enuff :Na_Na_Na_Na: i do want one tho....


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> does somebody want to pm mew what happened?


nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Hissy Missy

snowgoose said:


> It's red knee tarantula
> 
> But, woop
> 
> Does this mean you will be a regular round here? we need some fresh erm members in here :2thumb:


i said i want one, i didnt say i could spell it :devil: but yes, ill probs be around :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Hissy Missy said:


> i said i want one, i didnt say i could spell it :devil: but yes, ill probs be around :whistling2:


Cool.

I was just trying to figure out what your avatar was, but I see it, them, now :lol2:


----------



## Lydz13

Toy Dolls - My wife's a psychopath! - YouTube

On a lighter note - this makes me chuckle loooool


----------



## Hissy Missy

snowgoose said:


> Cool.
> 
> I was just trying to figure out what your avatar was, but I see it, them, now :lol2:


lol. quiet.


----------



## snowgoose

Hissy Missy said:


> lol. quiet.


Am sowwi 

So what you getting the tarantula? :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

All the kids round here are back to school tomorrow, thank God for that I've lived in a mad street for 8 weeks with all these kids being off school :lol2:


----------



## Hissy Missy

snowgoose said:


> Am sowwi
> 
> So what you getting the tarantula? :lol2:


 um, do you not speak english in these parts?


----------



## snowgoose

Hissy Missy said:


> um, do you not speak english in these parts?


Let me try that again in English :lol:

When are you getting the tarantula? Do you know yet?


----------



## spinnin_tom

why are there lots of people on OUR off topic ??
normal there's only like 5 people, now it would appear that there's half of snake forum :gasp:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> why are there lots of people on OUR off topic ??
> normal there's only like 5 people, now it would appear that there's half of snake forum :gasp:


because their OT got closed, so they migrated here.

But it's good cos a few are looking at getting Ts


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> why are there lots of people on OUR off topic ??
> normal there's only like 5 people, now it would appear that there's half of snake forum :gasp:


I just popped in to say hello :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

AilsaM said:


> I just popped in to say hello :blush:


and you still haven't managed to say it yet :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> because their OT got closed, so they migrated here.
> 
> But it's good cos a few are looking at getting Ts


why'd it get closed?
is it because they were too boring lol


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> why'd it get closed?
> is it because they were too boring lol


I was wondering why it got closed to.. I came back, and it was closed


----------



## AilsaM

snowgoose said:


> and you still haven't managed to say it yet :lol2:


Yes I did, I said Hello earlier :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> why'd it get closed?
> is it because they were too boring lol


I don't know.

They just weren't behaving.


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Yes I did, I said Hello earlier :lol2:


my name's tom, but earlier works too !!!


----------



## Hissy Missy

snowgoose said:


> Let me try that again in English :lol:
> 
> When are you getting the tarantula? Do you know yet?


Not sure yet, when i see one that tickles my pickle i guess :flrt:



spinnin_tom said:


> why are there lots of people on OUR off topic ??
> normal there's only like 5 people, now it would appear that there's half of snake forum :gasp:


:lol2:if you dont like it get out :devil:



Trootle said:


> I was wondering why it got closed to.. I came back, and it was closed


norty people saying norty fings in a norty way with norty intentions. innit. : victory:


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> my name's tom, but earlier works too !!!


well hello to you tom :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Hissy Missy said:


> :lol2:if you dont like it get out :devil:


i was here first, DO ONE 

and hello


----------



## snowgoose

Hissy Missy said:


> Not sure yet, when i see one that tickles my pickle i guess :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:if you dont like it get out :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> norty people saying norty fings in a norty way with norty intentions. innit. : victory:


I thought you said you wanted a red knee ( B.smithi ) :lol2:

innit? and you complained at me about not speaking English


----------



## Hissy Missy

spinnin_tom said:


> i was here first, DO ONE
> 
> and hello


cant, its not ladylike :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> why'd it get closed?
> is it because they were too boring lol


I saw tons of crap arguing in there last time I looked. Us spider freaks are a far more refined and laid back bunch, maybe they'll learn from our example neh?!


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> I saw tons of crap arguing in there last time I looked. Us spider freaks are a far more refined and laid back bunch, maybe they'll learn from our example neh?!


hopefully, we're all friends (to extend) her as well, which makes for easier conversation


----------



## JustJack

Hissy Missy said:


> Not sure yet, when i see one that tickles my pickle i guess :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:if you dont like it get out :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> norty people saying norty fings in a norty way with norty intentions. innit. : victory:


You some sort of chav? Innit


----------



## vivalabam

Who's been arguing? Stop it, this thread is my life at the moment, if it's closed I may and actually have to go get a life...


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Who's been arguing? Stop it, this thread is my life at the moment, if it's closed I may and actually have to go get a life...


you will still be able to PM


----------



## Hissy Missy

kris74 said:


> I saw tons of crap arguing in there last time I looked. Us spider freaks are a far more refined and laid back bunch, maybe they'll learn from our example neh?!


:lol2: i learn nothing


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Who's been arguing? Stop it, this thread is my life at the moment, if it's closed I may and actually have to go get a life...


i know keyrry, it sucks
that rowdy bunch of snake keepers coming here and lowering the tone

actually
i like snakes
and i also like spiders

which is better?
there's only one way to find out !>!>!>!>!>!


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> you will still be able to PM


Eh, not as fun. :whistling2:



spinnin_tom said:


> i know keyrry, it sucks
> that rowdy bunch of snake keepers coming here and lowering the tone
> 
> actually
> i like snakes
> and i also like spiders
> 
> which is better?
> there's only one way to find out !>!>!>!>!>!


Well I can't say I overly like it... We always get on well, never any arguing, but unfair to lock our topic because the snake people... No offence snake people. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Eh, not as fun. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can't say I overly like it... We always get on well, never any arguing, but unfair to lock our topic because the snake people... No offence snake people. :blush:


sounds like you need to make it more fun then


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> sounds like you need to make it more fun then


Most probably. :lol2: Can't talk to everyone at once in PM though. 

My mums being funny, she is watching the inbetweeners greatest hits, I think she likes it more than me. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Eh, not as fun. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can't say I overly like it... We always get on well, never any arguing, but unfair to lock our topic because the snake people... No offence snake people. :blush:


hold on wait
spider ot got locked ?


----------



## Hissy Missy

snowgoose said:


> sounds like you need to make it more fun then


playing tiddley winks on a trampoline?:whistling2:


----------



## Hissy Missy

spinnin_tom said:


> hold on wait
> spider ot got locked ?


no snakes got locked thanks to the resident er....rude person....can i say rude person?


----------



## snowgoose

Hissy Missy said:


> playing tiddley winks on a trampoline?:whistling2:


Only if you behave


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> hold on wait
> spider ot got locked ?


No. :lol2: You're on it now... :whistling2:

I mean the mods will lock it if the arguing carries on.


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> No. :lol2: You're on it now... :whistling2:
> 
> oh yeah, go figure
> 
> 
> I mean the mods will lock it if the arguing carries on.


you know what i'm like, i don't think lol



Hissy Missy said:


> no snakes got locked thanks to the resident er....rude person....can i say rude person?


think i know the one ???


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> you know what i'm like, i don't think lol


And they call me the blonde one. :whistling2:


----------



## Hissy Missy

snowgoose said:


> Only if you behave


i is always good



spinnin_tom said:


> think i know the one ???


???


----------



## Hedgewitch

One of my _P. wahlbergii's _just shed to adult 

The wings look so amazing, I'll try and get her out for a photoshoot in a day or two.


----------



## snowgoose

Hmmm I'm not so sure.

I will be keeping a close eye on you Missy


----------



## Hissy Missy

snowgoose said:


> Hmmm I'm not so sure.
> 
> I will be keeping a close eye on you Missy


theres a word for that lol


----------



## vivalabam

Hedgewitch said:


> One of my _P. wahlbergii's _just shed to adult
> 
> The wings look so amazing, I'll try and get her out for a photoshoot in a day or two.


Ooo very nice! I look forward to the pics. :mf_dribble: I've had a mantis moult to adult today as well, waiting for the OH to take photos, knowing him it won't be any time soon. :whip:


----------



## Hedgewitch

vivalabam said:


> Ooo very nice! I look forward to the pics. :mf_dribble: I've had a mantis moult to adult today as well, waiting for the OH to take photos, knowing him it won't be any time soon. :whip:


Might grab a quick one when I rehouse her... I left her in the half-pink cup, fine for moulting but it's looking a bit silly now :blush:

Pint pot-setup GO!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Hissy Missy said:


> theres a word for that lol


observant ?
i'm sure there are otherS!!!


----------



## snowgoose

Hissy Missy said:


> theres a word for that lol


it's 2 and it's called "Being nice"


----------



## vivalabam

Hedgewitch said:


> Might grab a quick one when I rehouse her... I left her in the half-pink cup, fine for moulting but it's looking a bit silly now :blush:
> 
> Pint pot-setup GO!


Half pink? Or half pint? Half pink would be awesome, I need me one of those! :lol2:

Yeah, we have our flowers in pint pots, wants to move them though, can't see them that well. :whip:

Yeah deffinitely, I want to see some pics! :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

it's too busy in here.
can all the new people make an off topic banter (2) please?
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## violentchopper

*here comes trouble*

Hello people. 

Yes this thread did get closed earlier. Only for 15 minutes. 

Am I allowed in here lol I do have mantis and 1000 dubais??? Lol


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> it's too busy in here.
> can all the new people make an off topic banter (2) please?
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah it's going to take some getting used to, lots of conversations going on at once. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

violentchopper said:


> *here comes trouble*
> 
> Hello people.
> 
> Yes this thread did get closed earlier. Only for 15 minutes.
> 
> Am I allowed in here lol I do have mantis and 1000 dubais??? Lol


it was 16 mins actually.

You obviously weren't paying attention


----------



## violentchopper

snowgoose said:


> it was 16 mins actually.
> 
> You obviously weren't paying attention


I actually knew that lol Didn't wanna be too accurate.


----------



## vivalabam

violentchopper said:


> *here comes trouble*
> 
> Hello people.
> 
> Yes this thread did get closed earlier. Only for 15 minutes.
> 
> Am I allowed in here lol I do have mantis and 1000 dubais??? Lol


I apparenetly act as if I own the section so I shall make a rule...

You can come in, bring your friends, as long as you all be nice, I think that's fair? We're a friendly community here, some snake people come in for a day and it has to be cleaned up like 3 times... 

Also one of the regulars feels he can't come in any more, which I think is unfair... 

Not that I'm being snotty, but I'll have to go and develop a life if this gets closed, and that's just too much effort for me. :whistling2:

Edit: Not aimed at just you, aimed at all snake related people.


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> it was 16 mins actually.
> 
> You obviously weren't paying attention


you're a funny one you are 
(not really lol)



vivalabam said:


> Yeah it's going to take some getting used to, lots of conversations going on at once. :whistling2:


hmm, i don't like it already



violentchopper said:


> *here comes trouble*
> 
> Hello people.
> 
> Yes this thread did get closed earlier. Only for 15 minutes.
> 
> Am I allowed in here lol I do have mantis and 1000 dubais??? Lol


no, go away
yeah, you're fine here
as long as you're friendly and can take my harsh and dry sense of humour


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> hmm, i don't like it already


Can't say I'm a fan at the moment, I come to catch up and it's like 10 pages long, I just give up. :blush:


----------



## violentchopper

I can't take any sense of humour. Show me some.


----------



## vivalabam

violentchopper said:


> I can't take any sense of humour. Show me some.


knock knock...


----------



## Dee_Williams

you know what it is like for me when i come back :lol2:

about a squillion pages to catch up on!!!

hence all the (now non existent) likes. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

i think it is nice to have new people in the topic, it gives us all somethnig else to talk about. 

i don't like the idea of it being locked though. 
it makes me laugh. i like laughing.


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> knock knock...


who's there?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> you know what it is like for me when i come back :lol2:
> 
> about a squillion pages to catch up on!!!
> 
> hence all the (now non existent) likes. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> i think it is nice to have new people in the topic, it gives us all somethnig else to talk about.
> 
> i don't like the idea of it being locked though.
> it makes me laugh. i like laughing.


Take some getting used to, there's normally only like 4 of us. :lol2:

No, you're ok you have a life, for me it's sit on the forum, it can get closed in a couple of months, I'll have uni work to do then. :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> who's there?


I don't actually know any knock knock jokes. :blush: Hang on let me google...


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: yeah short bursts of runnig round and then coming back on here at the moment. not much of a life really.


----------



## violentchopper

vivalabam said:


> I apparenetly act as if I own the section so I shall make a rule...
> 
> You can come in, bring your friends, as long as you all be nice, I think that's fair? We're a friendly community here, some snake people come in for a day and it has to be cleaned up like 3 times...
> 
> Also one of the regulars feels he can't come in any more, which I think is unfair...
> 
> Not that I'm being snotty, but I'll have to go and develop a life if this gets closed, and that's just too much effort for me. :whistling2:
> 
> Edit: Not aimed at just you, aimed at all snake related people.


I'm not related to snakes unfortunately but it would be good. I don't have any friends and I was only responsible for 1 of those clean ups. 
I am sorry. If you knew what it was about you might understand.
That person doesn't have to leave. I won't be posting every minute. The odd post here and their. Maybe join in with the odd bit of on-topic that occurs.


----------



## Dee_Williams

i meant to ask you kerry, what are you doing/taking at uni? education wise that is............ :gasp:

and i am sure we can all manage to get on in this thread. : victory:


----------



## Colosseum

Evening


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: yeah short bursts of runnig round and then coming back on here at the moment. not much of a life really.


Haha, more than me! Although when I do have a busy day like today I'm well tired. :blush:



violentchopper said:


> I'm not related to snakes unfortunately but it would be good. I don't have any friends and I was only responsible for 1 of those clean ups.
> I am sorry. If you knew what it was about you might understand.
> That person doesn't have to leave. I won't be posting every minute. The odd post here and their. Maybe join in with the odd bit of on-topic that occurs.


I wasn't having a go at you, but you know we're normally a nice bunch! 

Well if you're in here you'll make friends, we're nice... Ish. :whistling2:

Yeah, I've been oddly busy today, normally I'm here all the time. :blush: You'll be fighting me away with a stick soon, or sick to death of me, most folk are. :whistling2:

Post as much as you like, just keep it friendly. :2thumb:

What mantids do you keep, I do like my mantids. :mf_dribble:


----------



## garlicpickle

Colosseum said:


> Evening


Ole's back - hurrah :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

Colosseum said:


> Evening


Welcome back Ole 

How was the vacation?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i meant to ask you kerry, what are you doing/taking at uni? education wise that is............ :gasp:
> 
> and i am sure we can all manage to get on in this thread. : victory:


I do Criminology, start my 3rd and final year in October, after Kempton of course. :lol2:

Yeah we did before, no reason we can't in future. :lol2:



Colosseum said:


> Evening


You're back. :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

evening. you back from your ban?? :2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum

Yeah back from ban


----------



## Dee_Williams

ooooooooo criminology sounds seriously serious. what does it involve???

when is the next kempton???


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> ooooooooo criminology sounds seriously serious. what does it involve???
> 
> when is the next kempton???


crimes :|


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> ooooooooo criminology sounds seriously serious. what does it involve???
> 
> when is the next kempton???


...ology = the study of ...
criminal = A person who has committed a crime

2+2 =the study of people who have committed crimes ?
i don't know, trying to be smart


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> Yeah back from ban


 
You'll be glad to be back


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Yeah back from ban


How was time away? I imagine no different to normal. :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> ooooooooo criminology sounds seriously serious. what does it involve???
> 
> when is the next kempton???


Yeah, it's pretty good, I can't wait to go back, give me something to do again.  Just studying about different criminal related stuff, like lifestyle, prisons, drugs, media, all sorts of stuff. :lol2:

1st of October I believe... Although it seems weird to be on a Saturday...


----------



## violentchopper

vivalabam said:


> Haha, more than me! Although when I do have a busy day like today I'm well tired. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't having a go at you, but you know we're normally a nice bunch!
> 
> Well if you're in here you'll make friends, we're nice... Ish. :whistling2:
> 
> Yeah, I've been oddly busy today, normally I'm here all the time. :blush: You'll be fighting me away with a stick soon, or sick to death of me, most folk are. :whistling2:
> 
> Post as much as you like, just keep it friendly. :2thumb:
> 
> What mantids do you keep, I do like my mantids. :mf_dribble:


I know you want having a go. Thought I'd leave out the lol's out. Sounds different without them. 
I have a m. religiosa. Gonna buy some more next week. It's hard with all these scientific names. I bet you hear that all the time.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> crimes :|





spinnin_tom said:


> ...ology = the study of ...
> criminal = A person who has committed a crime
> 
> 2+2 =the study of people who have committed crimes ?
> i don't know, trying to be smart


Just part of it. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

violentchopper said:


> I know you want having a go. Thought I'd leave out the lol's out. Sounds different without them.
> I have a m. religiosa. Gonna buy some more next week. It's hard with all these scientific names. I bet you hear that all the time.


Yeah, I'm no good with scientific names with mantids, I'm ok with the spiders, I'm more of a mantids common name person. :blush: Laziness more than anything... 

What ones are you getting next week?


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> How was time away? I imagine no different to normal. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's pretty good, I can't wait to go back, give me something to do again.  Just studying about different criminal related stuff, like lifestyle, prisons, drugs, media, all sorts of stuff. :lol2:
> 
> 1st of October I believe... Although it seems weird to be on a Saturday...


Well I have been bailing all day so I am knackered, the time away from here made no difference.


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Well I have been bailing all day so I am knackered, the time away from here made no difference.


People with lives, oh how I envy you. :lol2: I'd genuinely be lost without this forum, you know your life is dull when... :blush:


----------



## Colosseum

AilsaM said:


> You'll be glad to be back


hello u have not heard from you in a while hows that baboon and Luke?


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> People with lives, oh how I envy you. :lol2: I'd genuinely be lost without this forum, you know your life is dull when... :blush:


You should of got a Train down here could of cum bailing with me you would of liked that.


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> hello u have not heard from you in a while hows that baboon and Luke?


Yeah I know my spider plans are on hold unfortunately 

What do you mean baboon and Luke :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> You should of got a Train down here could of cum bailing with me you would of liked that.


Blonde moment alert...

Is bailing, like, wrapping up hay? :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

so there you 2! i was right to ask. :whistling2:

hmm... october eh. i wonder if my o/h would let me drive down...............


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> so there you 2! i was right to ask. :whistling2:
> 
> hmm... october eh. i wonder if my o/h would let me drive down...............


:lol2: It's a good course, very varied. :flrt:

Deffinitely worth it, it's all inverts, 2 floors as well. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Blonde moment alert...
> 
> Is bailing, like, wrapping up hay? :blush:



No it's making the bales


----------



## violentchopper

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, I'm no good with scientific names with mantids, I'm ok with the spiders, I'm more of a mantids common name person. :blush: Laziness more than anything...
> 
> What ones are you getting next week?


I'm not sure yet. Don't know weather to buy off the uk mantis forum or buy from an online shop. I'll see what's about when i have the cash. 
I think common names are better lol


----------



## Colosseum

AilsaM said:


> Yeah I know my spider plans are on hold unfortunately
> 
> What do you mean baboon and Luke :lol2:



Luke is your son isn't he?


----------



## Dee_Williams

hmmm... maybe plan for next year. see what's what then. i think i would get carried away with it otherwise. :lol2:

it'd be good to put faces to names too.


----------



## spinnin_tom

violentchopper said:


> I'm not sure yet. Don't know weather to buy off the uk mantis forum or buy from an online shop. I'll see what's about when i have the cash.
> I think common names are better lol


but common names suck
they are confusing and one animal can have 3 or 4 common names
only 1 binomial


----------



## vivalabam

violentchopper said:


> I'm not sure yet. Don't know weather to buy off the uk mantis forum or buy from an online shop. I'll see what's about when i have the cash.
> I think common names are better lol


I've not been on the mantis forum for a while, I've been banned. Last time I was on there I got 7 flower mantids, the OH wasn't impressed. :blush:

Online shops are so expensive I feel, you can get a load more on the forum. :flrt:

Well, they aren't, it gets confusing if you're trying to decide on a species, it means 1 thing to you, another to someone else, but much easier to type. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> hmmm... maybe plan for next year. see what's what then. i think i would get carried away with it otherwise. :lol2:
> 
> it'd be good to put faces to names too.


Yeah, you should come to one of the shows, would be nice to meet you. :no1:


----------



## Dee_Williams

so long as you are happy eith what you have who cares what it is called??


----------



## violentchopper

spinnin_tom said:


> but common names suck
> they are confusing and one animal can have 3 or 4 common names
> only 1 binomial


To me a binomial name looks like ahdirnds rjekswoslfj. Too confusing. Common names for a common person.


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> Luke is your son isn't he?


 
Nop I don't have any kids :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> so long as you are happy eith what you have who cares what it is called??


Yeah that's what I think, I always write common names on here, if I was going to sell one or try and find a male it would be scienfiic names. :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

AilsaM said:


> Nop I don't have any kids :lol2:


OMG I am sorry feel like a right banana now


----------



## Hedgewitch

violentchopper said:


> I'm not sure yet. Don't know weather to buy off the uk mantis forum or buy from an online shop. I'll see what's about when i have the cash.
> *I think common names are better *lol


Nice try, but I'm sorry, it's the wrong answer. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Li-Ne-Us! Li-Ne-Us! Li-Ne-Us!



vivalabam said:


> I've not been on the mantis forum for a while, I've been banned. Last time I was on there I got 7 flower mantids, the OH wasn't impressed. :blush:
> 
> Online shops are so expensive I feel, you can get a load more on the forum. :flrt:
> 
> Well, they aren't, it gets confusing if you're trying to decide on a species, it means 1 thing to you, another to someone else, but much easier to type. :lol2:


Consider yourself lucky, I'm currently failing to get a mantis off there... No one has SA male wahlbergiis.

Which is a shame considering: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...10-cruddy-pics-newly-adult-p.html#post8812828


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> OMG I am sorry feel like a right banana now


Ach don't worry no harm done :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

AilsaM said:


> Ach don't worry no harm done :lol2:



So who are you then your on my friends list not that I mind??


----------



## Dee_Williams

i mean obviously whatever they are called, scientific,names are useful in proper classification and if you are definately wanting a specific type for breeding or whatever, but common names are helpful as well. 

meh. i call my spids some of them scientific names and some common names. both have their place.


----------



## vivalabam

Hedgewitch said:


> Nice try, but I'm sorry, it's the wrong answer. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Li-Ne-Us! Li-Ne-Us! Li-Ne-Us!
> 
> 
> 
> Consider yourself lucky, I'm currently failing to get a mantis off there... No one has SA male wahlbergiis.
> 
> Which is a shame considering: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...10-cruddy-pics-newly-adult-p.html#post8812828


I'll keep my eye out for you, if I see one I'll let you know, although I've not seen those being sold before. 

Awesome mantis. :flrt:


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> So who are you then your on my friends list not that I mind??


I'm the lass who was on ages ago asking loads of tarantula related questions as I'm wanting one, you PM'd me recommending books etc but I had to put those plans on hold.


----------



## Colosseum

AilsaM said:


> I'm the lass who was on ages ago asking loads of tarantula related questions as I'm wanting one, you PM'd me recommending books etc but I had to put those plans on hold.


Yes come to think of it I do remember how r u?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i mean obviously whatever they are called, scientific,names are useful in proper classification and if you are definately wanting a specific type for breeding or whatever, but common names are helpful as well.
> 
> meh. i call my spids some of them scientific names and some common names. both have their place.


Yeah, common names are easier for mantids I think, there's not as many. Even mantids that are very similar have different common names. 

I do common if it's obvious like GBB and curly haired, otherwise I use scientific, unless I'm feeling really lazy. :blush: I do more common now, my computer takes ages to do anything, so I can't quickly google the name. :lol2:


----------



## kris74

I can't believe I've missed most of The Blues brothers, damn.


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> Yes come to think of it I do remember how r u?


Am ok, thanks for asking


----------



## Colosseum

AilsaM said:


> Am ok, thanks for asking



See you have a Hognose awsum snakes


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: i don't blame you. 

right, i am off to bed. i expect 100 pages to catch up on in the morning please. give me something to do while you lazy lot are still in bed (with some exceptions of course) :2thumb:

good night!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: i don't blame you.
> 
> right, i am off to bed. i expect 100 pages to catch up on in the morning please. give me something to do while you lazy lot are still in bed (with some exceptions of course) :2thumb:
> 
> good night!!!!! :flrt:


Lightweight


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> See you have a Hognose awsum snakes


Yeah I do and she's fab :flrt:


----------



## AilsaM

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: i don't blame you.
> 
> right, i am off to bed. i expect 100 pages to catch up on in the morning please. give me something to do while you lazy lot are still in bed (with some exceptions of course) :2thumb:
> 
> good night!!!!! :flrt:


Night night


----------



## Colosseum

Just opened a minced beef and onion pie oh it's going to be so good :mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: i don't blame you.
> 
> right, i am off to bed. i expect 100 pages to catch up on in the morning please. give me something to do while you lazy lot are still in bed (with some exceptions of course) :2thumb:
> 
> good night!!!!! :flrt:


Night Dee. :flrt: You'll no doubt see me around lunch time. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I just cleaned up the spiders and fed the froggles, I just got squirted at by a meal worm, how very rude.


----------



## Hedgewitch

vivalabam said:


> I'll keep my eye out for you, if I see one I'll let you know, although I've not seen those being sold before.
> 
> Awesome mantis. :flrt:


Thank you 

And I didn't know meal worms could squirt :?


----------



## Colosseum

Oh no major nose bleed out


----------



## vivalabam

Hedgewitch said:


> Thank you
> 
> And I didn't know meal worms could squirt :?


Neither did I! They are morio worms, I don't know if that makes a difference? I didn't like it, whatever it did. :whip:


----------



## Colosseum

morios do squirt liquid


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> morios do squirt liquid


Well I found that out the hard way... I get a little bit of satisfation knowing it is now inside my frog.


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Well I found that out the hard way... I get a little bit of satisfation knowing it is now inside my frog.


Is that the little frog you got at kempton?


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Is that the little frog you got at kempton?


Yeah, Princess didn't eat hers, but she always eats in secret, the new Kempton frog eats anything, he is only an inch and he ate a morio worm bigger them him. :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, Princess didn't eat hers, but she always eats in secret, the new Kempton frog eats anything, he is only an inch and he ate a morio worm bigger them him. :flrt:


is that the one called Prince Albert or something? :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> is that the one called Prince Albert or something? :lol:


No it's King Kermit that is from Kempton, although Prince Albert is a good name. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> No it's King Kermit that is from Kempton, although Prince Albert is a good name. :lol2:


no it's really not a good name :lol2:


----------



## violentchopper

Colosseum said:


> morios do squirt liquid


Lol yeah my beardie ate one and it squirted in my face lol
Also morios are tasty. Ate one recently, put it on the BBQ for about 30 seconds mmmmmm juicy chicken. 
Atleast I won't go hungry any time soon lol


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> no it's really not a good name :lol2:


I think it's quite amusing. :whistling2:



violentchopper said:


> Lol yeah my beardie ate one and it squirted in my face lol
> Also morios are tasty. Ate one recently, put it on the BBQ for about 30 seconds mmmmmm juicy chicken.
> Atleast I won't go hungry any time soon lol


Ewww! You can't eat bugs! >_<


----------



## violentchopper

vivalabam said:


> I think it's quite amusing. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Ewww! You can't eat bugs! >_<


No it's ok I gut loaded it first lol


----------



## vivalabam

violentchopper said:


> No it's ok I gut loaded it first lol


Oh right, well that's ok then. :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

Off to bed for me night


----------



## violentchopper

vivalabam said:


> Oh right, well that's ok then. :whistling2:


Ha ha I've had to eat all sorts of stuff so it doesnt bother me. Worm soup, grubs, locusts and quite a few more.


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> is that the one called Prince Albert or something? :lol:


ahahaha that's nasty
i like the legend behind that
he had a massive :censor: that was constantly hard so he had to get a piercing in his tip, and that was on a strap, so it was on his leg lololololol


----------



## Dee_Williams

well you killed the conversation tom. :gasp:

i was expecting lots of reading this morning. sigh.


----------



## AilsaM

Morning all :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning people, perves and snake types!


----------



## AilsaM

Hows you this morning


----------



## Jonb1982

AilsaM said:


> Hows you this morning



I'm not bad thanks and yourself?


----------



## AilsaM

Jonb1982 said:


> I'm not bad thanks and yourself?


Ach am no bad


----------



## Jonb1982

AilsaM said:


> Ach am no bad


Is that Scottish for I'm not bad!?! Lol


----------



## AilsaM

Jonb1982 said:


> Is that Scottish for I'm not bad!?! Lol


 
Yup :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

good morning!!! yay there are people that are acutally awake and functioning. :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> good morning!!! yay there are people that are acutally awake and functioning. :2thumb:



I'm awake but not quite functioning yet!!!


----------



## AilsaM

Dee_Williams said:


> good morning!!! yay there are people that are acutally awake and functioning. :2thumb:


Not fully functioning yet, coffee still to kick in :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

well that is fair enough. not really completely functioning fully myself yet. not that that is unusually or anything.


----------



## JustJack

Hello ello ello


----------



## Jonb1982

Hello!!!!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Hello!!!!


How are you?!!!


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> How are you?!!!



I'm alright! Yourself!?!


----------



## AilsaM

Trootle said:


> Hello ello ello


Morning Jack


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> I'm alright! Yourself!?!


I'm good thanks  )

Morning Ailsa


----------



## AilsaM

How was your holidays Jack?


----------



## JustJack

AilsaM said:


> How was your holidays Jack?


Very good thanks


----------



## AilsaM

Trootle said:


> Very good thanks


Cool, holidays are never long enough though are they


----------



## selina20

Morning guys we need more bids on spiders in the invert group. Currently have an obt going for £2.50 plus postage. Was hoping this would liven things up but it dont seem to of


----------



## spinnin_tom

morning you weird bunch of people.
hi jon, kerry and jack as well


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Morning guys we need more bids on spiders in the invert group. Currently have an obt going for £2.50 plus postage. Was hoping this would liven things up but it dont seem to of



What and where is the invert group?


----------



## AilsaM

Good morning Tom :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Good morning Tom :2thumb:


hallo 
how might you be today?


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> What and where is the invert group?


Log in | Facebook

There ya go


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Log in | Facebook
> 
> There ya go



Ah.... I don't do Facebook!!!


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> hallo
> how might you be today?


Ach am no bad Tom 
(that's scottish for I'm not bad lol)


----------



## geckodelta

hey everyone... and hi.. er new snake people :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> hey everyone... and hi.. er new snake people :lol2:


Hiya


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

Good morning people!


----------



## snowgoose

Good Morning everyone


----------



## Hissy Missy

Helloooo 

Ladies, Gents....freaks :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

Raynor_NFFC said:


> Good morning people!





snowgoose said:


> Good Morning everyone





Hissy Missy said:


> Helloooo
> 
> Ladies, Gents....freaks :flrt:



Hello, hello and hello!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> (that's scottish for I'm not bad lol)


figures..
i'm used to scottish people, i live with one


----------



## geckodelta

how is everyone? :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> Good Morning everyone


Its earthworm JIIIIIMMMM


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

Jonb1982 said:


> Hello, hello and hello!!


Hello!

And a spurs fan!!


----------



## Hissy Missy

geckodelta said:


> how is everyone? :2thumb:


sore but good : victory: you?


----------



## AilsaM

Raynor_NFFC said:


> Good morning people!





snowgoose said:


> Good Morning everyone


 
Good morning :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

geckodelta said:


> how is everyone? :2thumb:



Annoyed with all the snake folk I think!!! Lol


----------



## Jonb1982

Raynor_NFFC said:


> Hello!
> 
> And a spurs fan!!



Are you spurs too!?!


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

Jonb1982 said:


> Are you spurs too!?!


Nooo.... dont like Man Utd though :bash: :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Raynor_NFFC said:


> Nooo.... dont like Man Utd though :bash: :lol2:


Im liverpool XD


----------



## Jonb1982

Raynor_NFFC said:


> Nooo.... dont like Man Utd though :bash: :lol2:



Nor do I, as usual though at old Trafford we just roll over and take a hammering!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

I'm Dee personally. groan.

how is everyone this lovely warm sunny day???

i have new inverts and the sun is shining.


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Im liverpool XD


Ugh!!!!!


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

Jonb1982 said:


> Nor do I, as usual though at old Trafford we just roll over and take a hammering!!!


I know i thought it was going to be a closer game. Well it was for the first half i suppose.


----------



## geckodelta

Hissy Missy said:


> sore but good : victory: you?


Im pretty good thanks 
why are you saw? :lol2:


Jonb1982 said:


> Annoyed with all the snake folk I think!!! Lol


errr yeah.... the more the merrier I guess
Why are they here?, Im scared


----------



## Dee_Williams

well i think it makes a nice change having different people in. not that i am complaining about the usual suspects, i mean erm.. commenters(?)

so long as it stays friendly and stuff.


----------



## Jonb1982

Raynor_NFFC said:


> I know i thought it was going to be a closer game. Well it was for the first half i suppose.



And Man City next for us! So that's 0 points from first two games, and Modric will be leaving too!!!


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

geckodelta said:


> Why are they here?, Im scared


We just want to strengthen inter forum relations :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> well i think it makes a nice change having different people in. not that i am complaining about the usual suspects, i mean erm.. commenters(?)
> 
> so long as it stays friendly and stuff.


yeah its good to have some fresh blood in here :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

I am rained off work today apart from doing the Pigs earlier I am done, now I will eat my Steak n Kidney pie I did not eat earlier :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Raynor_NFFC said:


> We just wanted to strengthen inter forum relations :lol2:


:lol2: I only joke... I started out in the snake forums originally :2thumb:


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

Jonb1982 said:


> And Man City next for us! So that's 0 points from first two games, and Modric will be leaving too!!!


Hmm, not a good couple of weeks for you!


----------



## Jonb1982

Raynor_NFFC said:


> Hmm, not a good couple of weeks for you!


At least I have the Europa league to look forward to! Ugh


----------



## Hissy Missy

geckodelta said:


> Im pretty good thanks
> why are you saw? :lol2:d


dislocated my shoulder and broke my collar bone :whip:


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: I only joke... I started out in the snake forums originally :2thumb:


:2thumb:

If it helps im hoping to get T around Christmas : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

Hissy Missy said:


> dislocated my shoulder and broke my collar bone :whip:


:gasp: how???


----------



## Jonb1982

Hissy Missy said:


> dislocated my shoulder and broke my collar bone :whip:


Ouch! When and how!?!?


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

Hissy Missy said:


> dislocated my shoulder and broke my collar bone :whip:


Getting out of bed and hoovering :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

Raynor_NFFC said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> If it helps im hoping to get T around Christmas : victory:


what snakes you got mate??


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

geckodelta said:


> what snakes you got mate??


An Amel Corn Snake, a Pastel Yellowbelly female royal and Lesser Platinum Royal.

Breeding the royals together hopefully this winter :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

you jest surely Missy???

if you don't i can tell my o/h hoovering and getting out of bed are bad for your health...........


----------



## geckodelta

Raynor_NFFC said:


> An Amel Corn Snake, a Pastel Yellowbelly female royal and Lesser Platinum Royal.
> 
> Breeding the royals together hopefully this winter :2thumb:


Nice


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

geckodelta said:


> Nice


Have you got any? (imguessing you have) :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Hissy Missy said:


> dislocated my shoulder and broke my collar bone :whip:


Do you want me to come and rub it for you?


----------



## geckodelta

Raynor_NFFC said:


> Have you got any? (imguessing you have) :lol2:


Not any more  had 47 at one point.. mainly royals and corns : victory:


----------



## Hissy Missy

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: how???





Jonb1982 said:


> Ouch! When and how!?!?


3 weeks ago thursday in my sleep. i woke up with a dislocated shoulder had it xrayed, they slung it up n gave me drugs n sent me home:devil: They didnt notice the break though until last thursday when i dislocated it again :bash:


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

geckodelta said:


> Not any more  had 47 at one point.. mainly royals and corns : victory:


47!! What made you get rid?


----------



## snowgoose

Hissy Missy said:


> 3 weeks ago thursday in my sleep. i woke up with a dislocated shoulder had it xrayed, they slung it up n gave me drugs n sent me home:devil: They didnt notice the break though until last thursday when i dislocated it again :bash:


you have changed your avatar 

:lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Not any more  had 47 at one point.. mainly royals and corns : victory:


 
Wow 47 snakes and you had to give them all up


----------



## Hissy Missy

snowgoose said:


> you have changed your avatar
> 
> :lol2:


er.....and whats wrong with my face? :bash:


----------



## snowgoose

Hissy Missy said:


> er.....and whats wrong with my face? :bash:


Absolutely nothing


----------



## geckodelta

Hissy Missy said:


> 3 weeks ago thursday in my sleep. i woke up with a dislocated shoulder had it xrayed, they slung it up n gave me drugs n sent me home:devil: They didnt notice the break though until last thursday when i dislocated it again :bash:


How can you wake up with broken bones and a dislocated shoulder? :gasp:
Must have been a rough night :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Hissy Missy said:


> er.....and whats wrong with my face? :bash:


I liked your old one as well :whistling2:


AilsaM said:


> Wow 47 snakes and you had to give them all up





Raynor_NFFC said:


> 47!! What made you get rid?


and yep  just didnt have the money anymore because I had to go to private school


----------



## Hissy Missy

snowgoose said:


> Absolutely nothing


good answer. :whistling2:



geckodelta said:


> How can you wake up with broken bones and a dislocated shoulder? :gasp:
> Must have been a rough night :whistling2:


ha, if only :devil:
Both my shoulders dislocate due to an electric shock off the mains 4years ago. my left ones been really bad recently n i dislocated it at "an awkward angle" which caused the break..:bash:


----------



## geckodelta

Hissy Missy said:


> good answer. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ha, if only :devil:
> Both my shoulders dislocate due to an electric shock off the mains 4years ago. my left ones been really bad recently n i dislocated it at "an awkward angle" which caused the break..:bash:


ahh thats not as funny  hope you feel better soon


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

geckodelta said:


> I liked your old one as well :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yep  just didnt have the money anymore because I had to go to private school


Sorry to hear that


----------



## Hissy Missy

geckodelta said:


> ahh thats not as funny  hope you feel better soon


ill be fine. ill just buy more snakes :devil:


----------



## geckodelta

Raynor_NFFC said:


> Sorry to hear that


dont worry 
Now ive finished school I aim to start building up my collection :2thumb:


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

geckodelta said:


> dont worry
> Now ive finished school I aim to start building up my collection :2thumb:


Wahay! :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Hissy Missy said:


> ill be fine. ill just buy more snakes :devil:


:lol2: what snakes have you got? ive only seen you in 18+ :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Hissy Missy

Raynor_NFFC said:


> Wahay! :2thumb:


hows your rats going?


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

Hissy Missy said:


> hows your rats going?


Erm.... okay.... i think!

They dont seem to be growing very quickly.

One of the males is MASSIVE! But the the females just dont seem to be growing. They are eating loads and have eaten about 5kg of food already.

Purhaps they dont grow as quick as what i thought, i just assumed they would grow really quick. :hmm:


----------



## selina20

Woooo Ole is back :no1:

Just phoned Royal Mail complaints office. Someones guna get in trouble when they get back to depo :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

selina20 said:


> Woooo Ole is back :no1:
> 
> Just phoned Royal Mail complaints office. Someones guna get in trouble when they get back to depo :lol2:


What's happened, who's in trouble, what they done :lol2:


----------



## selina20

AilsaM said:


> What's happened, who's in trouble, what they done :lol2:


I was expecting 2 spiders to be delivered today. Heard the door knock and ran down the flight of stairs from my main flat to the door to find a red card and no postie. Its like they fill out the redcard before they knock then post it. I cant chase after them because i cant leave my 2 kids in the flat on their own


----------



## Lydz13

Morning guys n gals :flrt:


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

Lydz13 said:


> Morning guys n gals :flrt:


Morning! Where have you been hiding? : victory:


----------



## AilsaM

selina20 said:


> I was expecting 2 spiders to be delivered today. Heard the door knock and ran down the flight of stairs from my main flat to the door to find a red card and no postie. Its like they fill out the redcard before they knock then post it. I cant chase after them because i cant leave my 2 kids in the flat on their own


 
Well you just get that postie sorted out.


----------



## AilsaM

Lydz13 said:


> Morning guys n gals :flrt:


Morning


----------



## selina20

AilsaM said:


> Well you just get that postie sorted out.


Well when i phoned them they said it was unacceptable and it wont be happening again. I tried to get the items delivered today but they werent having any of it lol


----------



## Lydz13

Raynor_NFFC said:


> Morning! Where have you been hiding? : victory:


Hey Raynor... 18+ mostly lol and I got a bit fed up with Snake OT... How are you? xx



AilsaM said:


> Morning


Good morning to my stalker : victory:


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

Lydz13 said:


> Hey Raynor... 18+ mostly lol and I got a bit fed up with Snake OT... How are you? xx


Yeah im okay, apart from a bad back. Just slept funny i think :bash:

How are you?


----------



## Lydz13

Raynor_NFFC said:


> Yeah im okay, apart from a bad back. Just slept funny i think :bash:
> 
> How are you?


Full of awesomeness  thanking you. So what's hot today in legsnbugs OT??


----------



## snowgoose

Lydz13 said:


> Full of awesomeness  thanking you. So what's hot today in legsnbugs OT??


WTF is legsnbugs? :lol2:

Just had a lovely enquiry about shipping some Ts to Malta


----------



## Lydz13

snowgoose said:


> WTF is legsnbugs? :lol2:
> 
> Just had a lovely enquiry about shipping some Ts to Malta


legs=spiders
bugs=inverts

come on wakey wakey sunshine!! :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

Lydz13 said:


> legs=spiders
> bugs=inverts
> 
> come on wakey wakey sunshine!! :2thumb:


spiders are inverts


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: most of us in here aren't that witty this time in the morning. :whistling2:

hehe. think i might keep the subfusca girl. she is in a large faun, with out me being bitten or losing her. also whips are in seperate fauns. hehe. 

just going to sort out the mantids now. am so excited.

ooooooooooo i also got a pot of ickle woodlice. :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Lydz13

snowgoose said:


> spiders are inverts


gawd almighty... no sense of humour this morning clearly.... I was just mucking with the words, I cannot take it that seriously I'm afraid...


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: most of us in here aren't that witty this time in the morning. :whistling2:
> 
> hehe. think i might keep the subfusca girl. she is in a large faun, with out me being bitten or losing her. also whips are in seperate fauns. hehe.
> 
> just going to sort out the mantids now. am so excited.
> 
> ooooooooooo i also got a pot of ickle woodlice. :2thumb::2thumb:


Woop, glad they arrived hun 



Lydz13 said:


> gawd almighty... no sense of humour this morning clearly.... I was just mucking with the words, I cannot take it that seriously I'm afraid...


We do not have any sense of humour in these parts :whip:


----------



## Lydz13

snowgoose said:


> We do not have any sense of humour in these parts :whip:


Somebody inbox me when you've found one to borrow


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: most of us in here aren't that witty this time in the morning. :whistling2:
> 
> hehe. think i might keep the subfusca girl. she is in a large faun, with out me being bitten or losing her. also whips are in seperate fauns. hehe.
> 
> just going to sort out the mantids now. am so excited.
> 
> ooooooooooo i also got a pot of ickle woodlice. :2thumb::2thumb:


Great stuff, my male Congo green matured yesterday, just waiting for the female to mature now!

Also just removed a moult from my P.lugardi enclosure and it decided to burst out of it's burrow and shoot off across the floor, just spent the last ten minutes catching it and getting it back in! It's certainly a quick little thing!!!


----------



## Lydz13

Jonb1982 said:


> Great stuff, my male Congo green matured yesterday, just waiting for the female to mature now!
> 
> Also just removed a moult from my P.lugardi enclosure and it decided to burst out of it's burrow and shoot off across the floor, just spent the last ten minutes catching it and getting it back in! It's certainly a quick little thing!!!


:gasp: I mistook this for the Off Topic thread... My apologies.. :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

Lydz13 said:


> :gasp: I mistook this for the Off Topic thread... My apologies.. :2thumb:



Oi!!!! Well I didn't want to start a pointless thread just to say that lol!!!


----------



## Lydz13

Jonb1982 said:


> Oi!!!! Well I didn't want to start a pointless thread just to say that lol!!!


Why not?? Other people start far more pointless threads in the other sections lol


----------



## Jonb1982

Lydz13 said:


> Why not?? Other people start far more pointless threads in the other sections lol


Well I've said it now, plus I can't be bothered!!


----------



## Lydz13

Jonb1982 said:


> Well I've said it now, plus I can't be bothered!!


:gasp: Tuesday morning Grumps people?? Come on.. Up and at em... :no1:


----------



## Jonb1982

Lydz13 said:


> :gasp: Tuesday morning Grumps people?? Come on.. Up and at em... :no1:



I ain't grumpy just lazy!!


----------



## Lydz13

Jonb1982 said:


> I ain't grumpy just lazy!!


Adele - Set Fire to the Rain Lyrics - YouTube

I'm having a morning yell... :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

we do on and off topic in here. we aren't topic ist. :whistling2:

it would be better being called random banter topic really. 

i don't know what ot do with the woodlice now. :lol2:

can i bung them in with the millipedes??
2 of the german ones died.


----------



## Jonb1982

Lydz13 said:


> Adele - Set Fire to the Rain Lyrics - YouTube
> 
> I'm having a morning yell... :blush:


Thought so just noticed all the glass shattering!!


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> we do on and off topic in here. we aren't topic ist. :whistling2:
> 
> it would be better being called random banter topic really.
> 
> i don't know what ot do with the woodlice now. :lol2:
> 
> can i bung them in with the millipedes??
> 2 of the german ones died.


Oh Shame Dee 

Yes, you can just tip the whole pot out  It will be fine


----------



## AilsaM

Jonb1982 said:


> Thought so just noticed all the glass shattering!!


 
That's what that noise was then, glass shattering!


----------



## Lydz13

Dee_Williams said:


> *we do on and off topic in here. we aren't topic ist. *:whistling2:
> 
> it would be better being called random banter topic really.
> 
> i don't know what ot do with the woodlice now. :lol2:
> 
> can i bung them in with the millipedes??
> 2 of the german ones died.


I'm a bit sharp this morning... Just teasing 



Jonb1982 said:


> Thought so just noticed all the glass shattering!!


:gasp: I have a good voice!!


----------



## Jonb1982

Lydz13 said:


> I'm a bit sharp this morning... Just teasing
> 
> 
> 
> :gasp: I have a good voice!!



Yeah yeah!!!


----------



## AilsaM

I just found 2 of the biggest ever house spiders in my bath, huge big hairy things they are, am talkin mega huge for house spiders :gasp:


----------



## Jonb1982

AilsaM said:


> I just found 2 of the biggest ever house spiders in my bath, huge big hairy things they are, am talkin mega huge for house spiders :gasp:


Picture!!??


----------



## Lydz13

AilsaM said:


> I just found 2 of the biggest ever house spiders in my bath, huge big hairy things they are, am talkin mega huge for house spiders :gasp:


Lol my little un got cornered by one in the kitchen the other day!


----------



## Dee_Williams

my daughter pokes them. just as well she never sees mine!! 

she is bug obsessed. she loves her pet hissing roaches.


----------



## AilsaM

I love big house spiders and have to protect them so my cats don't get them :lol2:


----------



## Lydz13

Dee_Williams said:


> my daughter pokes them. just as well she never sees mine!!
> 
> she is bug obsessed. she loves her *pet hissing roaches*.


----------



## snowgoose

Lydz13 said:


>


GET OUT NOW :bash:

:lol2:


----------



## Lydz13

snowgoose said:


> GET OUT NOW :bash:
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2: I like spiders, mantis that kind of thing but there's something about cockroaches I can't stomach....


----------



## snowgoose

Lydz13 said:


> :lol2: I like spiders, mantis that kind of thing but there's something about cockroaches I can't stomach....


you're not meant to eat them :lol2:


----------



## Lydz13

snowgoose said:


> you're not meant to eat them :lol2:


*shudders* yeuch


----------



## violentchopper

snowgoose said:


> you're not meant to eat them :lol2:


I'd eat one. Tasty and full of protein.


----------



## Lydz13

violentchopper said:


> I'd eat one. Tasty and full of protein.


Yeah but Chopper, tbf you are rank sweetie x


----------



## AilsaM

violentchopper said:


> I'd eat one. Tasty and full of protein.


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## violentchopper

Tbf i had too. Either that or starve to death


----------



## Lydz13

violentchopper said:


> Tbf i had too. Either that or starve to death


Why? Did you forget where Tesco was? Some of my friends left for Libya today


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone, I've decided today is going to be a sex and the city day. :flrt:


----------



## violentchopper

Lydz13 said:


> Why? Did you forget where Tesco was? Some of my friends left for Libya today


Good luck to them. 
There probably wasn't a tesco around for 1000s of miles lol


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone, I've decided today is going to be a sex and the city day. :flrt:


Good morning.

Sounded like fun until I read the "and the city" part :lol2:


----------



## Lydz13

violentchopper said:


> Good luck to them.
> There probably wasn't a tesco around for 1000s of miles lol


I'm sure they'll be fine..... Bleurgh.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Sounded like fun until I read the "and the city" part :lol2:


What's wrong with sex and the city, it's like the best programme ever. :flrt:

Most guys like it, they just don't like to admit they do. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

I've never actually watched it, so I guess I don't really have any opinion of it


----------



## AilsaM

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone, I've decided today is going to be a sex and the city day. :flrt:


Good morning to you


----------



## AilsaM

vivalabam said:


> What's wrong with sex and the city, it's like the best programme ever. :flrt:
> 
> Most guys like it, they just don't like to admit they do. :whistling2:


I watch the sex and the city movie, was on the other night, didn't like it, was a load of rubbish :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I've never actually watched it, so I guess I don't really have any opinion of it


:lol2: It's awesome, it's been on TV during the day so i've been watching the odd episode, I was like right today I'm watching them from series 1, I own them all. :blush:



AilsaM said:


> Good morning to you


Morning. ^_^ How are you?


----------



## violentchopper

No it's crap. One looks like a horse, ones a proper granny. 
I saw one episode and one of their fellas started seeing another woman,
That woman sent the horse face a letter and cause she made 1 spelling mistake the horse face was happy that she was better then her. 
Summed it all up for me.


----------



## vivalabam

AilsaM said:


> I watch the sex and the city movie, was on the other night, didn't like it, was a load of rubbish :lol2:


Yeah the movies aren't as good as the series, nothing ever beats the series. :flrt:


----------



## Lydz13

violentchopper said:


> No it's crap. One looks like a horse, ones a proper granny.
> I saw one episode and one of their fellas started seeing another woman,
> That woman sent the horse face a letter and cause she made 1 spelling mistake the horse face was happy that she was better then her.
> Summed it all up for me.


LMAO yup that's about right :roll2:


----------



## vivalabam

violentchopper said:


> No it's crap. One looks like a horse, ones a proper slutty granny.
> I saw one episode and one of their fellas started seeing another woman,
> That woman sent the horse face a letter and cause she made 1 spelling mistake the horse face was happy that she was better then her.
> Summed it all up for me.


LOL! Yeah that was her ex (who strung her along) 27 year old girlfriend, they never liked each other oddly. :whistling2: 

Horse face can look pretty, most the time she is a munter though...


----------



## violentchopper

Some good programmes

The sopranos
The wire
Rome
Curb your enthusiasm 
Spartacus


----------



## AilsaM

vivalabam said:


> Morning. ^_^ How are you?


Am no bad thanks, you?


----------



## vivalabam

violentchopper said:


> Some good programmes
> 
> The sopranos
> The wire
> Rome
> Curb your enthusiasm
> Spartacus


So you're into the same stuff the OH is, I can't stand any of that, it doesn't make sense to me...


----------



## vivalabam

AilsaM said:


> Am no bad thanks, you?


Oddly quite awake today, hungry though, I feel lunch is on the cards soon. :lol2:


----------



## violentchopper

Ha ha I'm glad you knew what I was on about. Maybe I should of asked me misses for their names but can't be bothered to talk to her. She answers my question with 20 questions. I thinking about sending to the army or something so she isn't a pedantic cow.


----------



## AilsaM

violentchopper said:


> Some good programmes
> 
> The sopranos
> The wire
> Rome
> Curb your enthusiasm
> Spartacus


 
The Sopranos & The Wire and Rome are superb, the rest are crap :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

violentchopper said:


> Ha ha I'm glad you knew what I was on about. Maybe I should of asked me misses for their names but can't be bothered to talk to her. She answers my question with 20 questions. I thinking about sending to the army or something so she isn't a pedantic cow.


Carrie is horse face and Natasha is the young wife. :lol2: LOL! Sounds like an exciting relationship. :whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM

vivalabam said:


> Oddly quite awake today, hungry though, I feel lunch is on the cards soon. :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lydz13

violentchopper said:


> Ha ha I'm glad you knew what I was on about. Maybe I should of asked me misses for their names but can't be bothered to talk to her. She answers my question with 20 questions. I thinking about sending to the army or something so she isn't a pedantic cow.


bahahaha you love your missus shut it.


----------



## vivalabam

AilsaM said:


> :lol2::lol2:


Can I tempt you into making it for me? :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Mmmmmmm Scampi fries!!!!


----------



## Lydz13

Jonb1982 said:


> Mmmmmmm Scampi fries!!!!


I love those things :flrt:


----------



## AilsaM

vivalabam said:


> Can I tempt you into making it for me? :whistling2:


Nop you can't :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Lydz13 said:


> I love those things :flrt:



They rule!!! Although I have fishy fingers now!!


----------



## Hissy Missy

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: what snakes have you got? ive only seen you in 18+ :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
ive got housies, carpets, rats, boas, royals, corns and gex : victory:


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Mmmmmmm Scampi fries!!!!


What's that? :blush:



AilsaM said:


> Nop you can't :lol2:


Are you sure, there's a lettuce leaf in it for you? :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

o god, scampi. yak. where is that puke icon.

i quite like sex and the city. i don't think i could watch them all in one go though. 

lord of the rings or erm something else that is a bit epic then yes.
my daughter is watching finding nemo, again. snore. good film but it gets a bit much every day. :bash:

she giggles hysterically when the hissers hiss. thinks it's great.

i have been unpacking my mantids. i LOVE, yes LOVE, the Orchids. :flrt: they are stunningly pretty.


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> What's that? :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure, there's a lettuce leaf in it for you? :whistling2:



One of the greatest snacks ever made!!


----------



## Hissy Missy

Dee_Williams said:


> o god, scampi. yak. where is that puke icon.
> 
> i quite like sex and the city. i don't think i could watch them all in one go though.
> 
> lord of the rings or erm something else that is a bit epic then yes.
> my daughter is watching finding nemo, again. snore. good film but it gets a bit much every day. :bash:
> 
> she giggles hysterically when the hissers hiss. thinks it's great.
> 
> i have been unpacking my mantids. i LOVE, yes LOVE, the Orchids. :flrt: they are stunningly pretty.


 
my lad was like that with madagascar and shrek :bash:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> One of the greatest snacks ever made!!


bluergh!!!!


----------



## Raynor_NFFC

Jonb1982 said:


> They rule!!! Although I have fishy fingers now!!


There some good adverts on Youtube for Scampi Fries :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

vivalabam said:


> Are you sure, there's a lettuce leaf in it for you? :whistling2:


 
Eww no thanks :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Hissy Missy said:


> my lad was like that with madagascar and shrek :bash:


:O You have children?


----------



## Dee_Williams

:gasp:

blooming films, i wouldn't mind but we pay for sky, can they not have a bit more variety!!!


----------



## violentchopper

vivalabam said:


> Carrie is horse face and Natasha is the young wife. :lol2: LOL! Sounds like an exciting relationship. :whistling2:


Yeah it's an amazing relationship. She aloud to do everything she has a go at me for. Its like arguing with a 12 year old. Sometimes I wonder why I ever left the military. 
She talks to me like , I do it back and she crys. Asks why I'm starting an argument. 
If I ever kill loads of people please tell my story lol


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> o god, scampi. yak. where is that puke icon.
> 
> i quite like sex and the city. i don't think i could watch them all in one go though.
> 
> lord of the rings or erm something else that is a bit epic then yes.
> my daughter is watching finding nemo, again. snore. good film but it gets a bit much every day. :bash:
> 
> she giggles hysterically when the hissers hiss. thinks it's great.
> 
> i have been unpacking my mantids. i LOVE, yes LOVE, the Orchids. :flrt: they are stunningly pretty.


Yeah, I just have them on in the background, usually I have my laptop on and it's easier, now I have to keep moving my chair, it's such an inconvenience. :whip:

Haha I love finding nemo! That is possibly the greatest film ever made. :flrt: Well... Disney film. :whistling2:

Ah awesome, how big are the orchids? Be careful they jump! 



Jonb1982 said:


> One of the greatest snacks ever made!!


Is that like some kind of crisps? Or actual scampi?


----------



## snowgoose




----------



## Lydz13

violentchopper said:


> Yeah it's an amazing relationship. She aloud to do everything she has a go at me for. Its like arguing with a 12 year old. Sometimes I wonder why I ever left the military.
> She talks to me like crap, I do it back and she crys. Asks why I'm starting an argument.
> If I ever kill loads of people please tell my story lol


Bad day mate?


----------



## vivalabam

AilsaM said:


> Eww no thanks :whistling2:


Cucumber? :whistling2:



Dee_Williams said:


> :gasp:
> 
> blooming films, i wouldn't mind but we pay for sky, can they not have a bit more variety!!!


Haha I couldn't live without sky, It's been in my life since like forever. :flrt:



violentchopper said:


> Yeah it's an amazing relationship. She aloud to do everything she has a go at me for. Its like arguing with a 12 year old. Sometimes I wonder why I ever left the military.
> She talks to me like crap, I do it back and she crys. Asks why I'm starting an argument.
> If I ever kill loads of people please tell my story lol


LOL! I wouldn't be dealing with that, me and my OH never argue, in 3 years we've never had 1 argument, if something bothers us we talk. Neither of us are shouters, I'm a sulker and he pesters me until I tell him what's wrong. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> image


They don't look like something I'd eat by choice...


----------



## Dee_Williams

ask and jake shall provide..................... :roll2:

yes i have noticed they boing a bit. funny things. at least they are easier to spot if they do make a break forit.

i was exceptionally careful with the p.metallica and the subfusca this morning.


----------



## AilsaM

vivalabam said:


> Cucumber? :whistling2:


Eh, hmm, umm, no thanks :whistling2:


----------



## violentchopper

Lydz13 said:


> Bad day mate?


You know that.


----------



## Lydz13

violentchopper said:


> You know that.


Aw hun ((hugs)) yeah I've had a rubbishy time too xxx


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> They don't look like something I'd eat by choice...



They taste Devine!!!


----------



## Hissy Missy

snowgoose said:


> :O You have children?


yea why? i have a little boy


----------



## violentchopper

Lydz13 said:


> Aw hun ((hugs)) yeah I've had a rubbishy time too xxx


Thank you. 
We never used to argue loads. Something's happened and I'm not quite sure what. 
I think it's cause were always with each other.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> ask and jake shall provide..................... :roll2:
> 
> yes i have noticed they boing a bit. funny things. at least they are easier to spot if they do make a break forit.
> 
> i was exceptionally careful with the p.metallica and the subfusca this morning.


Yeah, it scared me half to death when I first got one out, it actually leapt. :lol2: They also play dead which is funny, tuck their legs up and jump to the floor. 

did you manage to unpack them ok?



AilsaM said:


> Eh, hmm, umm, no thanks :whistling2:


I made it myself now. 



Jonb1982 said:


> They taste Devine!!!


Pass. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Hissy Missy said:


> yea why? i have a little boy


no reason  just making convo


----------



## Lydz13

violentchopper said:


> Thank you.
> We never used to argue loads. Something's happened and I'm not quite sure what.
> I think it's cause were always with each other.


Hmmm. Could be. Could be that you're bored on civvy street maybe? Hence my friends going off to Libya, jumped at the chance to go mercenary lol


----------



## Hissy Missy

snowgoose said:


> no reason  just making convo












my lad


----------



## violentchopper

Lydz13 said:


> Hmmm. Could be. Could be that you're bored on civvy street maybe? Hence my friends going off to Libya, jumped at the chance to go mercenary lol


I'd love to be a mercenary but with one kidney I'm not sure. Also I have a great cv. Paras and special forces.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone, I've decided today is going to be a sex and the city day. :flrt:


Not the take Callum shoe shopping like you promised day then? :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Hissy Missy said:


> image
> 
> my lad


Well he looks like a happy little chappy 

How old is he?


----------



## Lydz13

violentchopper said:


> I'd love to be a mercenary but with one kidney I'm not sure. Also I have a great cv. Paras and special forces.


One kidney won't matter..... plenty of replacements available on the black market lmao


----------



## violentchopper

Lydz13 said:


> One kidney won't matter..... plenty of replacements available on the black market lmao


Lol that's it. I'm not allowed back in the special forces cause of it. The missions are very hard. Usually lose all my body weight and i could get ill and slow people down. I'm a risk.


----------



## Hissy Missy

snowgoose said:


> Well he looks like a happy little chappy
> 
> How old is he?


hes 4 going on 18 lol....i was teasing him the other day and said "adam wouldnt let me have an ice cream" so he looked at adam and was like "you..............son of a :censor:" :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> They rule!!! Although I have fishy fingers now!!


That's what she said!


----------



## Lydz13

violentchopper said:


> Lol that's it. I'm not allowed back in the special forces cause of it. The missions are very hard. Usually lose all my body weight and i could get ill and slow people down. I'm a risk.


Yes but that's different to what these guys do, one of them is nearly 50 and overweight. It's your knowledge they want not your sprinting ability.


----------



## selina20

Lol i won my categories in hall of fame XD


----------



## AilsaM

Hissy Missy said:


> image
> 
> my lad


Looks like a happy little lad


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Lol i wont my categories in hall of fame XD



Eh???????


----------



## Dee_Williams

she meant won. 

my mate used to do mercenary work in iraq and was well paid for it. one of the guys round here does it too. they aren't  exactly what i woulddescribe as your usual squaddie type fit but they could do the job well enough and the peeps were happy with them.
i know they are not getting paid quite as well now but it is still a good job. sort of. 

me and my o/h rarely fight it is more sulks but it does tend ot blow up here if he is home a lot. we get on each others nerves..............


----------



## selina20

Yup I meant won lol changed it now hehe


----------



## violentchopper

Lydz13 said:


> Yes but that's different to what these guys do, one of them is nearly 50 and overweight. It's your knowledge they want not your sprinting ability.


I know. I can work behind the scenes but I'm not sure if I want to. I like running around with guns and pooing into bags and taking it with me. 
You can tell a lot about someone poo lol pretty sick stuff


----------



## Lydz13

violentchopper said:


> I know. I can work behind the scenes but I'm not sure if I want to. I like running around with guns and pooing into bags and taking it with me.
> You can tell a lot about someone poo lol pretty sick stuff


Well, you don't really have any option do you? It's private soldier or SFA... Get off your butt soldier and sort your life out :flrt:


----------



## violentchopper

Dee_Williams said:


> she meant won.
> 
> my mate used to do mercenary work in iraq and was well paid for it. one of the guys round here does it too. they aren't exactly what i woulddescribe as your usual squaddie type fit but they could do the job well enough and the peeps were happy with them.
> i know they are not getting paid quite as well now but it is still a good job. sort of.
> 
> me and my o/h rarely fight it is more sulks but it does tend ot blow up here if he is home a lot. we get on each others nerves..............


Yeah I know what you mean. Really i like to be alone. I could easily live on
a desert island for a couple of years. Have you seen ever seen cast away??!

WILSON!!!!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

there might be an option to do a bit of both. i know my ex was always getting shot at. he was training the iraqi (sp?) police.


----------



## violentchopper

Lydz13 said:


> Well, you don't really have any option do you? It's private soldier or SFA... Get off your butt soldier and sort your life out :flrt:


Lol I think I made a decision when i had a kid. I've gotta stop looking in the past and starting living the present. 
Maybe I should do what bear grylls does. But be more hardcore


----------



## Dee_Williams

what? be an utter :censor: on tv??


----------



## selina20

Mark my other half was a soldier in Bosnia


----------



## violentchopper

Dee_Williams said:


> what? be an utter :censor: on tv??


Lol I like bear grylls. Don't understand why people hate him. He admits when he isn't staying out for the night. Hes done his survival in real life. He don't need to do all again on tv. He shows you how to do extreme survival. It's pretty good


----------



## AilsaM

I do not envy the guys in the army, my cousin is in the commandos and every times he's way am wondering will he come back ok


----------



## Dee_Williams

personally i don't watch it so i wouldn't actually know. i am sure peoplemust like him or they wouldn't keep filming??

i know, was always scared that my ex wouldn't come back. he was a little odd, going out there made him worse everytime.


----------



## violentchopper

It hasn't changed me for the better. I have a terrible view on life lol


----------



## selina20

violentchopper said:


> It hasn't changed me for the better. I have a terrible view on life lol


It changed my other half for the better. However he dont talk a lot about being in the army


----------



## violentchopper

selina20 said:


> It changed my other half for the better. However he dont talk a lot about being in the army


I never talk about what happened, but I do say about it in general.


----------



## Lydz13

muuuuuuuuuuuuuh head cold


----------



## Jonb1982

Bored!


----------



## Hissy Missy

Jonb1982 said:


> Bored!


me too :bash:


----------



## Lydz13

Jonb1982 said:


> Bored!


My child just popped on of my Persil capsules over her head... Swap??


----------



## Hissy Missy

Lydz13 said:


> My child just popped on of my Persil capsules over her head... Swap??


lol, at least shes clean :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Lydz13 said:


> My child just popped on of my Persil capsules over her head... Swap??


Haha at least she will have clean hair!


----------



## Hissy Missy

Jonb1982 said:


> Haha at least she will have clean hair!


you gota b faster than that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

Hissy Missy said:


> you gota b faster than that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Whatever!!! :devil:


----------



## Hissy Missy

Jonb1982 said:


> Whatever!!! :devil:


well someones a sore looser :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

Hissy Missy said:


> well someones a sore looser :Na_Na_Na_Na:


That would be me!!

Still bored

I suppose i could go straighten my hair.


----------



## Hissy Missy

omg im gona cry! meerkat manor babies gona die!!!!:gasp:


----------



## Hissy Missy

yep thats it :gasp:


----------



## Jonb1982

Hissy Missy said:


> yep thats it :gasp:


 
Yep thats what?


----------



## Hissy Missy

Jonb1982 said:


> Yep thats what?


made me cry lol


----------



## Jonb1982

Hissy Missy said:


> made me cry lol


 
Guess it died then!!!


----------



## Hissy Missy

Jonb1982 said:


> Guess it died then!!!


baby got eaten by an adult but u cud hear it crying while that did it :'( im scarred for life


----------



## Jonb1982

Hissy Missy said:


> baby got eaten by an adult but u cud hear it crying while that did it :'( im scarred for life


 
Aww thats quite sad, not the fact that the meerkat died, but that you actually watch rubbish TV programmes


----------



## Hissy Missy

Jonb1982 said:


> Aww thats quite sad, not the fact that the meerkat died, but that you actually watch rubbish TV programmes


im as bored as you are lol...watching antiques road show atm. how depressing is my life?!


----------



## Jonb1982

Hissy Missy said:


> im as bored as you are lol...watching antiques road show atm. how depressing is my life?!


 
Yup very depressing

On a lighter note, Escape To The Country is on at 1415!!


----------



## Hissy Missy

Jonb1982 said:


> Yup very depressing
> 
> On a lighter note, Escape To The Country is on at 1415!!


lol, yours is as depressing as mine is


----------



## Jonb1982

Hissy Missy said:


> lol, yours is as depressing as mine is


 
Im just killing time really before i go to work, by watching trashy daytime TV!!


----------



## Colosseum

Just watched Doctors


----------



## Hissy Missy

Jonb1982 said:


> Im just killing time really before i go to work, by watching trashy daytime TV!!


where do u work?


----------



## selina20

Iv just got in after posting jakes tarantulas lol


----------



## Colosseum

selina20 said:


> Iv just got in after posting jakes tarantulas lol


Where the hell are mine then?


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> Just watched Doctors


Me too!!


Hissy Missy said:


> where do u work?


At a Railway Station!!


----------



## selina20

Colosseum said:


> Where the hell are mine then?


I asked u the other day what Ts u liked an u never answered lol


----------



## snowgoose

selina20 said:


> I asked u the other day what Ts u liked an u never answered lol


He did answer


----------



## Hissy Missy

eeepppp....found somthing to do!


----------



## Jonb1982

Hissy Missy said:


> eeepppp....found somthing to do!


 
Wow that really is good news

What?


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> He did answer


If it was Chilobrachys the answer is no


----------



## Colosseum

It was Pterinochilus see no one takes any notice of me, apart from Jake but he fancies me.


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> It was Pterinochilus see no one takes any notice of me, apart from Jake but he fancies me.


 
You are right......... :whistling2:


----------



## violentchopper

Whats up people. Just been bowling with the family and now watching JK lol 
My beardie did the worst pop I've ever seen and managed to spread it around every where lol the whole house stinks


----------



## Colosseum

nice and spicy


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> nice and spicy



Nik Naks


----------



## violentchopper

Scampi nik naks and fish and chip crisps


----------



## Colosseum

violentchopper said:


> Scampi nik naks and fish and chip crisps


Ah yes the old Burtons Fish N Chips can you still buy them?


----------



## violentchopper

Colosseum said:


> Ah yes the old Burtons Fish N Chips can you still buy them?


I dont think so

*carrys on eating jolly ranchers*


----------



## Dee_Williams

i feel slightly ill now after reading those.


----------



## Colosseum

Jolly Ranchers have not seen them about either but then have not bothered looking for them I always liked the green ones


----------



## violentchopper

Colosseum said:


> Jolly Ranchers have not seen them about either but then have not bothered looking for them I always liked the green ones


Ha ha the last one in the pack was green. You can get them in London at a shop in Piccadilly circus. Sells lucky charms and all sorts. 
I like the fact that you can't really crunch them. Proper hard boiled sweets.


----------



## Colosseum

violentchopper said:


> Ha ha the last one in the pack was green. You can get them in London at a shop in Piccadilly circus. Sells lucky charms and all sorts.
> I like the fact that you can't really crunch them. Proper hard boiled sweets.


Well I live in a remote hamlet and even the local supermarkets are limited to what they sell, tell you what though I got a pack of them Robinson's Juice Sweets now they are yum!


----------



## Hissy Missy

i luffs flying saucers :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

Yeah I like the sour sweets had some haribo tangtastics the other day


----------



## violentchopper

Yeah haribo's are hearty. 
I'm gonna order some mantids in a minute. Seen some nice ones on the mantis forum.


----------



## Hissy Missy

Colosseum said:


> Yeah I like the sour sweets had some haribo tangtastics the other day


haha, retro sweeties r the way to go :whistling2:


----------



## violentchopper

Wahlbergii's. That what I'm gonna get. Not sure how many though


----------



## Colosseum

Ah I don't do Mantids


----------



## Colosseum

Hissy Missy said:


> haha, retro sweeties r the way to go :whistling2:



They sure do sweet cheeks


----------



## selina20

Colosseum said:


> It was Pterinochilus see no one takes any notice of me, apart from Jake but he fancies me.


Ive got an OBT lol


----------



## Lukeyk

i just passed my module one motorbike test! wooooooo hooooooooo:no1:


----------



## Dr3d

Colosseum said:


> Yeah I like the sour sweets had some haribo tangtastics the other day





Hissy Missy said:


> haha, retro sweeties r the way to go :whistling2:


 
I love em have to be in a certain mind set to nail a whole bag lol


----------



## Hissy Missy

Colosseum said:


> They sure do sweet cheeks


lol, er...thanks?

y is there nothing about u on your profile?? :whip:


----------



## Colosseum

Hissy Missy said:


> lol, er...thanks?
> 
> y is there nothing about u on your profile?? :whip:



Because I am a very private person and live in a hole, why do you fancy me?


----------



## violentchopper

Dr3d said:


> I love em have to be in a certain mind set to nail a whole bag lol


Lol me too. I hammered 2 bags of maoam a years ago and while i was having a whitie I realised that all the fruit people in the wrappers were in very strange positions hmmmm 
I think they've changed it now. 

Congratulations on passing your test mate. Got my driving test friday


----------



## 8and6

ok, so here's the deal

it appears that this OT thread has been 'adopted' by a few members from another section

however i would like to see a much higher level of participation from these members in the rest of this section should this thread continue to stay open

:2thumb:


----------



## selina20

[email protected] said:


> ok, so here's the deal
> 
> it appears that this OT thread has been 'adopted' by a few members from another section
> 
> however i would like to see a much higher level of participation from these members in the rest of this section should this thread continue to stay open
> 
> :2thumb:


Isnt that bribary lol. Ones off to buy more mantids anyway. Plus i prob do enough posts for a couple of people haha


----------



## Hissy Missy

Colosseum said:


> Because I am a very private person and live in a hole, why do you fancy me?


haha, nothing like blowing ur own.... :lol2: im just nosey...:whistling2:



[email protected] said:


> ok, so here's the deal
> 
> it appears that this OT thread has been 'adopted' by a few members from another section
> 
> however i would like to see a much higher level of participation from these members in the rest of this section should this thread continue to stay open
> 
> :2thumb:


yes boss :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Colosseum

Hissy Missy said:


> haha, nothing like blowing ur own.... :lol2: im just nosey...:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> yes boss :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh come on Hiss at me


----------



## violentchopper

[email protected] said:


> ok, so here's the deal
> 
> it appears that this OT thread has been 'adopted' by a few members from another section
> 
> however i would like to see a much higher level of participation from these members in the rest of this section should this thread continue to stay open
> 
> :2thumb:


To be fair I haven't got the skills to advise people in this section yet. I have been reading posts and learning. It won't be long before I am doing this. Im relatively new to inverts and you won't see me posting in spider threads as I'll never be allowed one but I will be posting in other threads. Sorry if you think I'm invading


----------



## 8and6

selina20 said:


> Isnt that bribary lol. Ones off to buy more mantids anyway. Plus i prob do enough posts for a couple of people haha


not at all, this thread has been living by the skin of it's teeth for some time now.

it was left open at request for the Invert participants to while away some time with each other.


ok, on second thoughts it wont be closed, it'll just be moved to the relevant section of 'Off Topic Chat' if thats what is preferable?


----------



## Hissy Missy

Colosseum said:


> Oh come on Hiss at me


you wont hear me from the bottom of your hole :whistling2:



violentchopper said:


> To be fair I haven't got the skills to advise people in this section yet. I have been reading posts and learning. It won't be long before I am doing this. Im relatively new to inverts and you won't see me posting in spider threads as I'll never be allowed one but I will be posting in other threads. Sorry if you think I'm invading


yeah im with you lol


----------



## Colosseum

Hissy Missy said:


> you wont hear me from the bottom of your hole :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah im with you lol



But my sensory hairs will pick you up


----------



## Hissy Missy

Colosseum said:


> But my sensory hairs will pick you up


want me ta wax you :devil: i got gaffer tape sumwhere :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Hissy Missy said:


> want me ta wax you :devil: i got gaffer tape sumwhere :lol2:


Mmm sounds adventurous :mf_dribble:


----------



## Hissy Missy

Colosseum said:


> Mmm sounds adventurous :mf_dribble:


lol, oh dear....:bash:


----------



## Dee_Williams

it would depend what is classed as relevant? 

i thought the whole i dea of the forum was discussion with like minded people? i am not talking about the way the snake topic went but general chat. 


i am not arguing just discussing.


----------



## JustJack

Evening all! 

Just a quick question, I moved my Chile Rose into her large flat faun, and I used Spider Lite substrate mixed with a bit of dry coco earth.. Is this ok?!


----------



## Hissy Missy

Dee_Williams said:


> it would depend what is classed as relevant?
> 
> i thought the whole i dea of the forum was discussion with like minded people? i am not talking about the way the snake topic went but general chat.
> 
> 
> i am not arguing just discussing.


yea i agree. i thought the whole idea was to encourrage communication between the topics?


----------



## Dee_Williams

i would have thought so but am not an expert. is it dry? do they like dry?


----------



## Dee_Williams

i don't know about anyone else but i find i pop on to look in the off topic, have a catch up, then go nose through the rest of the forum and then back to off topic etc. 

i have replied, added to and started more threads since being in off topic than before. not always useful but more a part of the forum community.

edited to add: but i also think it is really bad if the mods have to keep an eye on topics coz they go of the rails.


----------



## Hissy Missy

Dee_Williams said:


> i don't know about anyone else but i find i pop on to look in the off topic, have a catch up, then go nose through the rest of the forum and then back to off topic etc.
> 
> i have replied, added to and started more threads since being in off topic than before. not always useful but more a part of the forum community.
> 
> edited to add: but i also think it is really bad if the mods have to keep an eye on topics coz they go of the rails.


the ones in the snake forum tend to get really bad and frankly i dont blame them for closing the last one. i posted in there but not anything like the reason it got closed even i was disgusted and that takes alot lol. Im around the spider section more because im considering getting one, im not posting because i dont know anything so am content reading :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> i would have thought so but am not an expert. is it dry? do they like dry?


I have been told bone dry then slightly damp..

This is a little bit damp, but doesnt clump or hold it's shape of you squeeze it.. If you get what im saying?!


----------



## Dee_Williams

i do indeed trootle. 

i am sure people will advise you better but i tihnk it will be fine so long as you do dry it out?

i start mine off on slightly damp but i dry it out (if they ned to be really dry i leave them dry, otherwise they get sprayed every couple of days) and the dry ones have a water dish/milk bottle lid/coke bottle lid.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> i do indeed trootle.
> 
> i am sure people will advise you better but i tihnk it will be fine so long as you do dry it out?
> 
> i start mine off on slightly damp but i dry it out (if they ned to be really dry i leave them dry, otherwise they get sprayed every couple of days) and the dry ones have a water dish/milk bottle lid/coke bottle lid.


I havn't dried it :/ She is in the faun with the sub now.. But there is loads of ventilation in the faun so it should be all dry within a few days.. :/


----------



## Dee_Williams

yeah i didn't mean right now! i meant over a few days. just keep an eye on it.  i am sure someone else will give better advice. :blush:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> yeah i didn't mean right now! i meant over a few days. just keep an eye on it.  i am sure someone else will give better advice. :blush:


Ahh ok :lol2:

And yeh someone will double check later 

Oh and instead of going in either of her hides, or on the floor, she has climbed on top of one of the pots, and reared up into the top corner with her front lergs curled up on the roof and her 2 legs/abdomen on the floor.. Is this ok?!


----------



## AilsaM

Just thought I'd pop in and say good evening


----------



## Lydz13

Trootle said:


> Ahh ok :lol2:
> 
> And yeh someone will double check later
> 
> Oh and instead of going in either of her hides, or on the floor, she has climbed on top of one of the pots, and reared up into the top corner with her front lergs curled up on the roof and her 2 legs/abdomen on the floor.. Is this ok?!


Hello lovely, back from hols? xx


----------



## JustJack

Lydz13 said:


> Hello lovely, back from hols? xx


Yeh  

Got back yesterday 

Hows you :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Lydz13

Trootle said:


> Yeh
> 
> Got back yesterday
> 
> Hows you :flrt::flrt:


I'm really good thanks hunny. Did you enjoy yourself? :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

Lydz13 said:


> I'm really good thanks hunny. Did you enjoy yourself? :flrt:


Thats good 

Yeh, I had a really good time!


----------



## AilsaM

How are you all tonight?


----------



## JustJack

AilsaM said:


> How are you all tonight?


Don't you just lovve the chirps of silent crickets!? Haha :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Trootle said:


> Don't you just lovve the chirps of silent crickets!? Haha :lol2:


Silent crickets :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

AilsaM said:


> Silent crickets :lol2:


Yup silent but bloody noisy! Makes alot of sense! :hmm:


----------



## AilsaM

Trootle said:


> Yup silent but bloody noisy! Makes alot of sense! :hmm:


Well glad it makes sense to you :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

bloody false advertising. :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> bloody false advertising. :whistling2:


Tell me about it :devil:


----------



## vivalabam

Evening everyone, I just had dinner followed by the other half of Ben and Jerrys... Oops!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Evening everyone, I just had dinner followed by the other half of Ben and Jerrys... Oops!


Evening Kerry :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Evening Kerry :flrt:


Hey there, how are you?


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Hey there, how are you?


Im very good thanks?

And yourself?


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Evening everyone, I just had dinner followed by the other half of Ben and Jerrys... Oops!


Thats fantastic Kerry :2thumb: I am totally not worthy :notworthy:


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> There we go, amended it for you Kerry :2thumb:


Haha brilliant! :2thumb:

Evening Jake


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Im very good thanks?
> 
> And yourself?


Feel a bit fat now. :blush: But not too bad. :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> There we go, amended it for you Kerry :2thumb:


Haha if only!


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> Haha brilliant! :2thumb:
> 
> Evening Jake


Evening Jack 

You too Kerry


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Evening Jack
> 
> You too Kerry


:flrt:


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> Evening Jack
> 
> You too Kerry


How are you?


----------



## geckodelta

Hey guys


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Hey guys


hello there


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> How are you?


Not too bad thanks dude.

Yourself?


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> Not too bad thanks dude.
> 
> Yourself?


Im good thanks! :2thumb:

Evening Callum!


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Hey guys


Hey Callum. :welcome:

I couldn't leave the last bit of ice cream, that means I actually just ate a whole pot. :blush: So diet starts tomorrow... :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

yuo don't need to diet woman! :bash: 

get a trampoline. nearly killed myself on it. :lol2:

it is a lot more physical than you realise. esp for someone fat and lazy like me. :roll2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> yuo don't need to diet woman! :bash:
> 
> get a trampoline. nearly killed myself on it. :lol2:
> 
> it is a lot more physical than you realise. esp for someone fat and lazy like me. :roll2:


No, but if I carry on eating a pot of ice cream a nice I will! :lol2: 

Haha well I'd rather not die... :whistling2:

Haha, I should have gone gym today, I ended up having a lazy moment and didn't. :blush:

I need to walk to town tomorrow though, getting some cinema tickets for me and mum. :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> yuo don't need to diet woman! :bash:
> 
> get a trampoline. nearly killed myself on it. :lol2:
> 
> it is a lot more physical than you realise. esp for someone fat and lazy like me. :roll2:


you trying to say you want Kerry to die? :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> yuo don't need to diet woman! :bash:
> 
> get a trampoline. nearly killed myself on it. :lol2:
> 
> it is a lot more physical than you realise. esp for someone fat and lazy like me. :roll2:


I love my trampoline!

Front and baack flips


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> you trying to say you want Kerry to die? :lol2:


I think she was.


----------



## Hissy Missy

evening all


----------



## vivalabam

Hissy Missy said:


> evening all


Morning. :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

no i don't want kerry to die! :gasp:

who else would i ask random mantid q's??:flrt:

those blooming orchids are feisty :censor:
one of them nommed a house fly. it was nearly bigger than it. i put it in the wrong tub by mistake, doh!!! 
what sort of price do they go for as individuals? i bought them and a few other bits as a job lot..............

i will be doing stickers for all my tubs tomorrow. i am worreid that col won't know what everything is if i die. (not trampoline related hopefully....)


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> no i don't want kerry to die! :gasp:
> 
> who else would i ask random mantid q's??:flrt:
> 
> those blooming orchids are feisty :censor:
> one of them nommed a house fly. it was nearly bigger than it. i put it in the wrong tub by mistake, doh!!!
> what sort of price do they go for as individuals? i bought them and a few other bits as a job lot..............
> 
> i will be doing stickers for all my tubs tomorrow. i am worreid that col won't know what everything is if i die. (not trampoline related hopefully....)


LOL! Well I do have my uses. :lol2:

They really are, ours eats moths as big as her, wasps bees, massive steroid bumble bees, no issue. :lol2:

We brought a sub adult pair for £25, about £7-£10 a nymph, a bit more when they get to 3rd-4th instar +.


----------



## Dee_Williams

* four level 4 orchid mantis, 3 level 3 ghost mantis, one 4 inch female subfusca (highland), 1 P.metallica sling (2cm) and a sexed pair of adult whip scorpions*


that was the deal. 

but, the orchids are TINY. like majorly WEENY. how many levels are there? like 50????

i love the whips. they are the maddest things ever. the bigger one (male??) wandered round the tissue and wouldn't get off it. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> * four level 4 orchid mantis, 3 level 3 ghost mantis, one 4 inch female subfusca (highland), 1 P.metallica sling (2cm) and a sexed pair of adult whip scorpions*
> 
> 
> that was the deal.
> 
> but, the orchids are TINY. like majorly WEENY. how many levels are there? like 50????
> 
> i love the whips. they are the maddest things ever. the bigger one (male??) wandered round the tissue and wouldn't get off it. :lol2:


How much did all of that cost you if you don't mind me asking? that is an impressive lot of inverts, really good ones as well. :mf_dribble: You keeping the P. Metallica? 

Ah right, they are probably 2nd instars then, I think, not certain, but around 5-7 moults, that's the normal. I'll try and have a look for you. 

Haha that's awesome, are they quick?


----------



## vivalabam

7 moults to adulthood for an orchid. : victory:


----------



## Dee_Williams

they don't get particularly big though do they?

my head is frazzled with repeated looking at blooming care sheets.

i will pm the price. :whistling2:

i was meant ot be posting the subfusca straight to ty but i couldn't find his address and he has poofed today.  so i set her up a large faun and she is in there. she very sllllloooooowwwwwllllyyyy came out of the tub. to lure me into a false sense of security.

she is sulking on the top of her cork tube now. :lol2:

if he wants her he will have to wait til i get to kempton or summat and i will fetch her and her faun and he can buy both!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> they don't get particularly big though do they?
> 
> my head is frazzled with repeated looking at blooming care sheets.
> 
> i will pm the price. :whistling2:
> 
> i was meant ot be posting the subfusca straight to ty but i couldn't find his address and he has poofed today.  so i set her up a large faun and she is in there. she very sllllloooooowwwwwllllyyyy came out of the tub. to lure me into a false sense of security.
> 
> she is sulking on the top of her cork tube now. :lol2:
> 
> if he wants her he will have to wait til i get to kempton or summat and i will fetch her and her faun and he can buy both!!!


Yeah, they do kinda get big... The males are teeny, the females are quite big though. I'll try and fish out a picture for you. 

Haha, yeah I suppose you have numphs, you need to take great care, with me I just stick her in a pot, no heat no humidity, that reminds me they do need to be misted about a week ago. :blush:

Haha, that doesn't sound too bad then, they are fine when in pots, getting them into their pots though is a totally different story! :lol2:

Haha can't blame you there, I'm dreading rehoming my pokie, I didn't expect it to grow so quick!


----------



## Dee_Williams

i cheated with the p.met, put it in a slightly larger tub. a breeding box. so it won't have to be moved while i am deciding what otdo with it. :lol2: god i am a wuss!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i cheated with the p.met, put it in a slightly larger tub. a breeding box. so it won't have to be moved while i am deciding what otdo with it. :lol2: god i am a wuss!!!


:lol2: I know the feeling, they are quite scary for tiny little spiders! I put my sling in a massive tank, 3 moults later it's fitting in a lot better. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: it looked quite confused in a spidery way. almost felt sorry for it. then thought "NOOOOOOOOOOOO" it will be a lightening strea kof angriness shortly. :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

I have a new MSN add me if you like [email protected] :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: it looked quite confused in a spidery way. almost felt sorry for it. then thought "NOOOOOOOOOOOO" it will be a lightening strea kof angriness shortly. :lol2:


Yeah when I unpacked mine it went in the tub, then straight back out again! Was an absolute nightmare. >_< So quick and it refused to go in the tub, just kept trying to run away, like nooo come back! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: god glad this one didn't d othat! would of wet myself! i used crafty lid placings and my long tweezers with the end cap still end. but i know if they had decided too the ywould of stil escaped. :roll2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: god glad this one didn't d othat! would of wet myself! i used crafty lid placings and my long tweezers with the end cap still end. but i know if they had decided too the ywould of stil escaped. :roll2:


Yeah I was armed with a cricket tub and 2 pairs of tweezers, luckily! I deffinitely needed them. :lol2: Hopefully the next rehoming goes better... I'm going to get the OH to help me next time, I deffinitely don't want to be alone rehoming that beast...


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: the things we do eh!!!

righto i am off to bed!! night all!!! :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: the things we do eh!!!
> 
> righto i am off to bed!! night all!!! :flrt:


Night :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: the things we do eh!!!
> 
> righto i am off to bed!! night all!!! :flrt:


Night Dee.:flrt:

Time to water the spiders!


----------



## Colosseum

Viva Viva Viva :whistling2: La Bam:whistling2:


----------



## selina20

Colosseum said:


> I have a new MSN add me if you like [email protected] :2thumb:


Did wonder why u werent ever online lol


----------



## Colosseum

new laptop selina


----------



## Colosseum

La bamy wamy


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Viva Viva Viva :whistling2: La Bam:whistling2:





Colosseum said:


> La bamy wamy


:2thumb:

All the spiders are watered, all very angry at me now. :lol2:

Most of them think they are being fed and end up getting wet, silly things,


----------



## spinnin_tom

happy!!!!
JUST PAID FOR an ex breeder, male oketee corn, named monster
i want to have monster as his pedigree name, because i like clyde

mum also paid for a ball python


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> happy!!!!
> JUST PAID FOR an ex breeder, male oketee corn, named monster
> i want to have monster as his pedigree name, because i like clyde
> 
> mum also paid for a ball python


I only have 1 snakey now


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> I only have 1 snakey now


they are nearly as addictive as inverts


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> they are nearly as addictive as inverts


I never really fell for them the same way as Ts


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> I never really fell for them the same way as Ts


well mum likes snakes too, so it's something that we both ejoy


----------



## vivalabam

Geordie shore is amazing! Bring on next week! :flrt:

I'm off to bed, I believe I may be up early for the gym tomorrow, night all.


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

for some reason i'm up!!


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> for some reason i'm up!!


Wet the bed?


----------



## garlicpickle

Jonb1982 said:


> Wet the bed?


:lol2:

I've been awake since 6


----------



## Jonb1982

garlicpickle said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I've been awake since 6


Crazy fool!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

up mega early to feed up, feed the calves, empty the pick up, feed the boar, cats and dog and then feed the daughter, do her packed lunch and it is off to play scheme for the day with her. then off into town, where i hope to feed myself, deposit cheques into the bank, replace col'sbank card as it is out of date and they haven't sent a new one :bash: and erm bod abuot really.

morniing all!!!! 

o am then gonna do stickers for all the inverts when i get back too.


----------



## garlicpickle

Jonb1982 said:


> Crazy fool!!!


wasn't intentional, himself was crashing about in the kitchen, he makes more noise when he's trying to be quiet than when he just acts normally!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Wet the bed?


worse 
yes, that !!!

i pood myself


(not really)


----------



## Dee_Williams

i don't think anyone believes that was a joke. :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> i don't think anyone believes that was a joke. :whistling2:


Hahaha!


----------



## snowgoose

Morning everyone


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> Morning everyone


Morning!!


----------



## Biggys

Morning guys and gals :no1:

are the snakey people gone yet....?


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Morning guys and gals :no1:
> 
> are the snakey people gone yet....?


No idea, but they don't seem to be morning birds


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> No idea, but they don't seem to be morning birds


Sweet we have a little bit of freedom for a while :flrt:


How is everyone ?


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Sweet we have a little bit of freedom for a while :flrt:
> 
> 
> How is everyone ?


I'm not bad thanks dude 

Awaiting the postie again :lol2:

Yourself?


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> No idea, but they don't seem to be morning birds


Im here! But I can actually be counted as a invert and snake person  

And morning all!


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> Im here! But I can actually be counted as a invert and snake person
> 
> And morning all!


Well,

YOU SUCK :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> Well,
> 
> YOU SUCK :lol2:


:shock:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I'm not bad thanks dude
> 
> Awaiting the postie again :lol2:
> 
> Yourself?


Good to hear, and posties suck :lol2:

I'm ok thanks mate, Just thinking about something (pm sent)

Been up to much as of late ?



Trootle said:


> Im here! But I can actually be counted as a invert and snake person
> 
> And morning all!


Morning Brother Jack  :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

trootle said:


> im here! But i can actually be counted as a invert and snake person :d :d
> 
> and morning all!


no..
Just no, go away and never come back :'(

get out , get out , get out


----------



## spinnin_tom

WHY HELLO TYLER!!

how might you be this grotty, early morning?


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> no..
> Just no, go away and never come back :'(
> 
> get out , get out , get out






Biggys said:


> Good to hear, and posties suck :lol2:
> 
> I'm ok thanks mate, Just thinking about something (pm sent)
> 
> Been up to much as of late ?
> 
> 
> Morning Brother Jack  :lol2:


Morning :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Good to hear, and posties suck :lol2:
> 
> I'm ok thanks mate, Just thinking about something (pm sent)
> 
> Been up to much as of late ?
> 
> 
> Morning Brother Jack  :lol2:


Nah, nothing much recently dude.

Just the usual online T window shopping :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> WHY HELLO TYLER!!
> 
> how might you be this grotty, early morning?


I'm good thanks mate :lol2:

yourself ? 



snowgoose said:


> Nah, nothing much recently dude.
> 
> Just the usual online T window shopping :lol2:


Can't beat abit of that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## selina20

Hi guys


----------



## snowgoose

selina20 said:


> Hi guys


Morning


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> Morning


Hi Mr Jake. When does ur postie normally arrive lol


----------



## AilsaM

Morning folks


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Morning guys and gals :no1:
> 
> are the snakey people gone yet....?


 
Why? Do they scare you!?! lol


----------



## Biggys

Why are there people in my house shouting and laughing :shock:


----------



## snowgoose

selina20 said:


> Hi Mr Jake. When does ur postie normally arrive lol


Usually between 10 and half past


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Why? Do they scare you!?! lol


Nope. I used to talk to them before they all came here 

But this thread is normally peaceful. and I like it that way :lol2:


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> Usually between 10 and half past


Lazy postie lol


----------



## snowgoose

It's Wednesday :lol:

They usually come before 9am Monday and Tuesday, have a lazy day Wednesday, and then speed up again at the end of the week


----------



## garlicpickle

Biggys said:


> Why are there people in my house shouting and laughing :shock:


They're laughing at you ty


----------



## AilsaM

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> It's Wednesday :lol:
> 
> They usually come before 9am Monday and Tuesday, have a lazy day Wednesday, and then speed up again at the end of the week



You are lucky mine comes just before 1 everyday!!!


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> They're laughing at you ty


:gasp:


It is way to early to be cheery :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

AilsaM said:


> How is everyone this morning?



Ok thanks, you?


----------



## AilsaM

Jonb1982 said:


> Ok thanks, you?


Aye am ok.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I'm good thanks mate :lol2:
> 
> yourself ?


thah's good 
apart from supposedly pooing myself, i'm fine
there's currently a small corn snake on my galsses


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> thah's good
> apart from supposedly pooing myself, i'm fine
> there's currently a small corn snake on my galsses


You Pooed yourself ?

when ? :lol2:

And awwww , my little corn is in shed atm 

But corn snake glasses sounds epic :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Woop, postie has been and ...


I HAZ NEW Ts


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> Woop, postie has been and ...
> 
> 
> I HAZ NEW Ts



Oooh what u got? I love new arrivals, but I'm not allowed anymore!!


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> Woop, postie has been and ...
> 
> 
> I HAZ NEW Ts


Glad they arrived safe


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Woop, postie has been and ...
> 
> 
> I HAZ NEW Ts


Nicceeeeeeeee :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## AilsaM

snowgoose said:


> Woop, postie has been and ...
> 
> 
> I HAZ NEW Ts


Awesome! I love T's and so wish I didn't have to put my buying plans on hold, what did you get?


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> Oooh what u got? I love new arrivals, but I'm not allowed anymore!!


I got a lovely little G.pulchra 

And another Haplopelma sp."Vietnam"


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> You Pooed yourself ?
> 
> when ? :lol2:
> 
> And awwww , my little corn is in shed atm
> 
> But corn snake glasses sounds epic :lol2:


no i didn't really poo myself
read back a page or so !!!!

but corn glasses are epic.
i took some pics, but i'm not showered so ended up with:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> no i didn't really poo myself
> read back a page or so !!!!
> 
> but corn glasses are epic.
> i took some pics, but i'm not showered so ended up with:
> 
> image


 
I will do, and awesome :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> no i didn't really poo myself
> read back a page or so !!!!
> 
> but corn glasses are epic.
> i took some pics, but i'm not showered so ended up with:
> 
> image



Spinnin_turd!!!!


----------



## AilsaM

snowgoose said:


> I got a lovely little G.pulchra
> 
> And another Haplopelma sp."Vietnam"


G.Pulchra is one of the T's I want, am jealous


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> I got a lovely little G.pulchra
> 
> And another Haplopelma sp."Vietnam"


The pulchra was pretty cute :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

selina20 said:


> The pulchra was pretty cute :flrt:


For a grammy, I guess it is :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

jonb1982 said:


> spinnin_turd!!!!


*cries*


----------



## Biggys

I have looked back a few pages and it is quite apparent that you have cacked yourself Tom....:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I have looked back a few pages and it is quite apparent that you have cacked yourself Tom....:whistling2:


ahaha i haven't really :blush:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> ahaha i haven't really :blush:


We believe you......:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> We believe you......:whistling2:


well that's a relief


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> well that's a relief


As was crapping yourself :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> As was crapping yourself :whistling2:


:bash:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> :bash:


:flrt::flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone! 

I'm up early to go to the gym, then I'm going to walk to town to get Inbetweeners tickets. I may go to the gym again, not decided yet. :whistling2: Depends what the time is, I'll obviously need a shower before I go out, takes me a few hours to get ready after... :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I'm up early to go to the gym, then I'm going to walk to town to get Inbetweeners tickets. I may go to the gym again, not decided yet. :whistling2: Depends what the time is, I'll obviously need a shower before I go out, takes me a few hours to get ready after... :whistling2:


Sorry, up early?

Where, when? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Sorry, up early?
> 
> Where, when? :lol2:


Have you not seen what time I've been getting up. 

Too be fair I was up at 10, I just was packing my bag and doing the washing up. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Have you not seen what time I've been getting up.
> 
> Too be fair I was up at 10, I just was packing my bag and doing the washing up. :lol2:


but you is just lazy


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I'm up early to go to the gym, then I'm going to walk to town to get Inbetweeners tickets. I may go to the gym again, not decided yet. :whistling2: Depends what the time is, I'll obviously need a shower before I go out, takes me a few hours to get ready after... :whistling2:


Morning Kerry :flrt:

The Gym...twice :gasp:


A few hours...that is mad :lol2:


----------



## Hissy Missy

afternoon all


----------



## Biggys

Hissy Missy said:


> afternoon all


Not quite yet :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Morning :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> but you is just lazy


Talk about stating the obvious. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> Morning Kerry :flrt:
> 
> The Gym...twice :gasp:
> 
> 
> A few hours...that is mad :lol2:


Morning. ^_^ well my grandma only goes for half hour, I like to go for longer. :blush: I'll be in town anyway, just depends if I'm tired or not after the hour walk there. :lol2: Need to burn off that ice cream somehow. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Hissy Missy said:


> afternoon all


Oh, another late riser? :lol:

Or shall we be blaming your son for your late arrival? 

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Morning. ^_^ well my grandma only goes for half hour, I like to go for longer. :blush: I'll be in town anyway, just depends if I'm tired or not after the hour walk there. :lol2: Need to burn off that ice cream somehow. :blush:


Ahhh fair enough , half an hour is a long time for an old person :lol2:

You need to get an exersive bike for your house, can eat your icecream and then burn it off at the same time....win win


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Ahhh fair enough , half an hour is a long time for an old person :lol2:
> 
> You need to get an exersive bike for your house, can eat your icecream and then burn it off at the same time....win win


It is indeed, her knees start creaking. :lol2:

I do! I'd prefer a crosstrainer, they are awesome, I could just sit it infront of the TV and watch eastenders, what more could I want in life? :flrt:


----------



## Hissy Missy

Biggys said:


> Not quite yet :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Morning :2thumb:


im wishing my day away, quiet :whistling2:




snowgoose said:


> Oh, another late riser? :lol:
> 
> Or shall we be blaming your son for your late arrival?
> 
> :lol2:


cheeky swine, i bin up since 9 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

Hissy Missy said:


> im wishing my day away, quiet :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheeky swine, i bin up since 9 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hmm, I guess I will let you off


----------



## violentchopper

Morning everyone. I've just woke up
I ordered some news mantids yesterday. Orchids, congos, ghosts and a Gambian spotted mantis. 
What's everyone upto today then???


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> It is indeed, her knees start creaking. :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:




vivalabam said:


> I do! I'd prefer a crosstrainer, they are awesome, I could just sit it infront of the TV and watch eastenders, what more could I want in life? :flrt:


that sounds even better , apart from the eastenders bit :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Hissy Missy

snowgoose said:


> Hmm, I guess I will let you off


pffft, damn cheek. :whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

dilema:
i'm looking after 3 spiders. a G.porteri, Poecilotheria species and a black and white birdeater (didn't get told proper names)
have been told to feed 2/3 crickets every other day
all 3 have big abdomens, should i lay off the food?
they've yet to be fed in my care


----------



## snowgoose

if they look fat then leave them, they will be fine.


----------



## JustJack

violentchopper said:


> Morning everyone. I've just woke up
> I ordered some news mantids yesterday. Orchids, congos, ghosts and a Gambian spotted mantis.
> What's everyone upto today then???


Lucky you! 

Welcome to Facebook

Rubbish pic, but she has awesome fangs (and yes I know they are not the biggest fangs out there, but I think they are big enough :lol2


----------



## Biggys

I'm backkkkkk :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> I'm backkkkkk :lol2:


WOOOOOPP!

Hello! Closet boy!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> WOOOOOPP!
> 
> *Hello! Closet boy!*


 
:devil:

Screw you :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> WOOOOOPP!
> 
> Hello! Closet boy!


ahahahaha i get it

(i don't really, please explain)


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> ahahahaha i get it
> 
> (i don't really, please explain)


He called me Gay, now keeps calling me a closet boy...:lol2:



But it's ok, he will be having his afternoon nap soon :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> :devil:
> 
> Screw you :lol2:


You would probably like to do that wouldn't you? :roll2::roll2::lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> ahahahaha i get it
> 
> (i don't really, please explain)


He is trying to come out, of the closet.. But he hasn't come out yet so he is closet boy


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> He is trying to come out, of the closet.. But he hasn't come out yet so he is closet boy


how is he getting internet in a closet?


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> how is he getting internet in a closet?


He modifed the closet.. As he knew it would take him a while to come out :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> You would probably like to do that wouldn't you? :roll2::roll2::lol2:
> 
> 
> He is trying to come out, of the closet.. But he hasn't come out yet so he is closet boy





Trootle said:


> He modifed the closet.. As he knew it would take him a while to come out :2thumb:


I am going to hit you so hard...:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> I am going to hit you so hard...:lol2::lol2::lol2:


You can try..

But you would have to come out of the closet first :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

now now ladies, or whatever the hell you two are, we din't want this off topic closed now do we? ahahahaha


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> now now ladies, or whatever the hell you two are, we din't want this off topic closed now do we? ahahahaha


:lol2:

Who knows what Ty is? He has been in that closet for a while I would think,..


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> You can try..
> 
> But you would have to come out of the closet first :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


 
Shuuuuuuuuuuuush :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> now now ladies, or whatever the hell you two are, we din't want this off topic closed now do we? ahahahaha


 
This ^^ :no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i've given 1904 likes
i think a good 3/4 of them are from off topic


----------



## Hissy Missy

its ok, im here to restore law and order :whip:


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> i've given 1904 likes
> i think a good 3/4 of them are from off topic


Thats aloooot of bloody likes! :lol2:


----------



## 8and6

Trootle said:


> Thats aloooot of bloody likes! :lol2:


he just has a nervous twitch in his right index finger and it gets worse the more excited he gets :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> he just has a nervous twitch in his right index finger and it gets worse the more excited he gets :2thumb:


I wanted to like that, but then you would think I'm excited and thats just weird :lol2:


----------



## Hissy Missy

Biggys said:


> I wanted to like that, but then you would think I'm excited and thats just weird :lol2:


 ill like it. im not weird...plus i think its true :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Hissy Missy said:


> ill like it. *im not weird*...plus i think its true :whistling2:


 
Come again ? :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Right.

My new haplo is evil :lol2:

It just tried to bite my face off when I tried to measure it :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Right.
> 
> My new haplo is evil :lol2:
> 
> It just tried to bite my face off when I tried to measure it :lol2:


 
Not evil, it just wanted cuddles...:whistling2:


----------



## Hissy Missy

Biggys said:


> Come again ? :whistling2:


oi :whip:



snowgoose said:


> Right.
> 
> My new haplo is evil :lol2:
> 
> It just tried to bite my face off when I tried to measure it :lol2:


lol, it has gud taste :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Afternoons magical people of the internet...


----------



## spinnin_tom

mcluskyisms said:


> Afternoons magical people of the internet...


ola


----------



## mcluskyisms

spinnin_tom said:


> ola


Eyyup' Thomas


----------



## snowgoose

Hissy Missy said:


> oi :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, it has gud taste :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well that wasn't very nice was it :bash:



mcluskyisms said:


> Afternoons magical people of the internet...


Afternoon CG


----------



## Biggys

Hissy Missy said:


> oi :whip:


:flrt:


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Afternoons magical people of the internet...


Hella matey :no1:


----------



## mcluskyisms

snowgoose said:


> Afternoon CG





Biggys said:


> Hella matey :no1:


Reet like chaps???


----------



## spinnin_tom

i fancy i sandwich, i've had half a box of broken biscuits already :blush:


----------



## mcluskyisms

spinnin_tom said:


> i fancy i sandwich, i've had half a box of broken biscuits already :blush:


Why you eating broken ones, did you get them on the cheap?


----------



## Hissy Missy

snowgoose said:


> Well that wasn't very nice was it :bash:


harsh but fair i feel :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> Eyyup' Thomas


Hello


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Reet like chaps???


I'm good fella, how are you ? 



spinnin_tom said:


> i fancy i sandwich, i've had half a box of broken biscuits already :blush:


NOM! :mf_dribble:



mcluskyisms said:


> Why you eating broken ones, did you get them on the cheap?


They have it going on, a quid for a big box, full of posh buscuits that weren't able to be sold. broken/odd/shaped etc


----------



## snowgoose

mcluskyisms said:


> Reet like chaps???


Aye, not too shabby ta 

Just trying to translate a German paper :lol2:

Yourself?


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> I'm good fella, how are you ?


I'm spot on chief, just having a mooch about tinternet with a coffee for a bit.


----------



## 8and6

snowgoose said:


> Aye, not too shabby ta
> 
> Just trying to translate a German paper :lol2:
> 
> Yourself?


germans easy to do, after 4 years of German at school, then years of dealing with them before the advent of the internet i dont even bother now, i just read it, lol


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> I'm spot on chief, just having a mooch about tinternet with a coffee for a bit.


Sounds good : victory:

We have no coffee, so I have water. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

[email protected] said:


> germans easy to do, after 4 years of German at school, then years of dealing with them before the advent of the internet i dont even bother now, i just read it, lol


Fair enough if you actually learnt German at school.

I didn't, so it's not the easiest of things for me to translate


----------



## mcluskyisms

snowgoose said:


> Aye, not too shabby ta
> 
> Just trying to translate a German paper :lol2:
> 
> Yourself?


Good pal, just chillin' 



Biggys said:


> Sounds good : victory:
> 
> We have no coffee, so I have water. :lol2:


Ahhh, nowt wrong with a drop of council pop.


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Ahhh, nowt wrong with a drop of council pop.


Nah isn't bad at all once you learn how to filter limescale out with your teeth :roll2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> germans easy to do, after 4 years of German at school, then years of dealing with them before the advent of the internet i dont even bother now, i just read it, lol


SPEAKING OF GERMAN
I THINK i get my results tomorrow


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Nah isn't bad at all once you learn how to filter limescale out with your teeth :roll2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:



eeeew.
i'm glad we have a water filter, i get paranoid when i get tea, trying to remember if i used filter water lol


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> eeeew.
> i'm glad we have a water filter, i get paranoid when i get tea, trying to remember if i used filter water lol


Yeah the water here is really hard :|

We have had a filter, but ti got really expensive for the filters etc 

:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Yeah the water here is really hard :|
> 
> We have had a filter, but ti got really expensive for the filters etc
> 
> :lol2:


yeah that's the only problem
i think mum buys thousands of them, online :


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah that's the only problem
> i think mum buys thousands of them, online :


Awesome


----------



## GRB

[email protected] said:


> germans easy to do, after 4 years of German at school, then years of dealing with them before the advent of the internet i dont even bother now, i just read it, lol


I did the same, I wish I could still read it as well as I used to however. 

I realised the other day it's been 8 years since I last studied it...


----------



## Dee_Williams

old :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

last time i dealt with german was my gcse. so a llloooooonnnggg time ago. :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

is this broke or bent or just retarded?
i kicked a bed by accident










can't move it and it feels like there's a pin running through it !!


----------



## garlicpickle

Dee_Williams said:


> old :whistling2:


I think you might be older than Grant, Dee :lol2:

And there's nothing wrong with hard water, it's good for your teeth and bones! Soft water is for pussies :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## garlicpickle

spinnin_tom said:


> is this broke or bent or just retarded?
> i kicked a bed by accident
> 
> image
> 
> can't move it and it feels like there's a pin running through it !!


was it bent in like that before? Toes hurt beyond all reasonableness when you bash them, I'm always stubbing mine on the bed leg, they must hear me swearing half way down the road.


----------



## spinnin_tom

spinnin_tom said:


> is this broke or bent or just retarded?
> i kicked a bed by accident
> 
> image
> 
> can't move it and it feels like there's a pin running through it !!


it's not so red but still bent :L


----------



## spinnin_tom

garlicpickle said:


> was it bent in like that before? Toes hurt beyond all reasonableness when you bash them, I'm always stubbing mine on the bed leg, they must hear me swearing half way down the road.


and no, it wasn't bent like that before
and there was a lot of swearing


----------



## spinnin_tom

it's as good as normal now, still a bit bent. can't move it 
hurts rather a lot though
probably not broken.. i think i'd be in a lot more pain


----------



## garlicpickle

soak your foot in some cold water to take any swelling down, if you still can't move it tomorrow, best get it checked out.


----------



## spinnin_tom

garlicpickle said:


> soak your foot in some cold water to take any swelling down, if you still can't move it tomorrow, best get it checked out.


okay, will do 
thank you :flrt:


----------



## garlicpickle

spinnin_tom said:


> okay, will do
> thank you :flrt:


I used to be a student nurse, psychiatric though :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

My grandma took me out to lunch as well as the gym, was nice of her. Although now I don't have time to get my tickets.  

Just about to go walk the dog, then it's time to cook dinner, busy, busy, busy! 

My police outfit came, it looks stupid, it's too big at the bottom.  Sometimes I wish I had a fat bum, instead I have to be a bean pole with big boobs, possibly the most annoying body shape ever created. :whip:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> My grandma took me out to lunch as well as the gym, was nice of her. Although now I don't have time to get my tickets.
> 
> Just about to go walk the dog, then it's time to cook dinner, busy, busy, busy!
> 
> My police outfit came, it looks stupid, it's too big at the bottom.  Sometimes I wish I had a fat bum, instead I have to be a bean pole with big boobs, possibly the most annoying body shape ever created. :whip:


get bum implants 

Right, I'm kind of half way to getting some form of ID on the haplos 

Just need to order a couple more in and use some euthanasia so I can get a closer look


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> get bum implants
> 
> Right, I'm kind of half way to getting some form of ID on the haplos
> 
> Just need to order a couple more in and use some euthanasia so I can get a closer look


And leg implants... :lol2:

What are they, spiders? Something all together different? I don't catch up these days, takes too long. :blush:

I'm back from dog walking, was pretty quick, there was a tractor in the next feild so I couldn't get too close. :whip:


----------



## Colosseum

Viva Viva La Bammy Wammie Moo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> And leg implants... :lol2:
> 
> What are they, spiders? Something all together different? I don't catch up these days, takes too long. :blush:
> 
> I'm back from dog walking, was pretty quick, there was a tractor in the next feild so I couldn't get too close. :whip:


They are a species of haplopelma 

( The H.sp"Vietnam" in my sig  )


----------



## Dee_Williams

hmmm............ i can't be older than grant. that s just not fair 

i feel blooming ancient now. 

small bum, big boobs? erm. most womens dream shape? most mens too i imagine.


----------



## garlicpickle

Dee_Williams said:


> hmmm............ i can't be older than grant. that s just not fair
> 
> i feel blooming ancient now.


He's only about 25, he just acts old :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Viva Viva La Bammy Wammie Moo!!!!!!!!!


Hey ya, how are you? ^_^



snowgoose said:


> They are a species of haplopelma
> 
> ( The H.sp"Vietnam" in my sig  )


Ah right, very nice. Just googled them and they appear to be blue! I should already know what they are, but I don't own one, and they are no doubt old world? 



Dee_Williams said:


> hmmm............ i can't be older than grant. that s just not fair
> 
> i feel blooming ancient now.
> 
> small bum, big boobs? erm. most womens dream shape? most mens too i imagine.


Haha well if they could find clothes that fit me, then they can have my figure. :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Hey ya, how are you? ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Ah right, very nice. Just googled them and they appear to be blue! I should already know what they are, but I don't own one, and they are no doubt old world?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha well if they could find clothes that fit me, then they can have my figure. :lol2:


Yeah I am dandy


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Yeah I am dandy


I thought you may be. :lol2:


----------



## GRB

garlicpickle said:


> He's only about 25, he just acts old :lol2:


Why I am suddenly the topic of conversation? Or rather, my impressive forboding personality, embittered by the various injustices of the wider world?

I know it's off topic, but surely not "bottom of barrel"? :lol:

[edit] Oh found it. Man, now I feel even older that I can't keep up with these youngsters and their "interweb convo's".


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Hey ya, how are you? ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Ah right, very nice. Just googled them and they appear to be blue! I should already know what they are, but I don't own one, and they are no doubt old world?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha well if they could find clothes that fit me, then they can have my figure. :lol2:


Yes, Old world, but actually really nice Ts 

Far from blue though.










Just need to see if I can speak nicely to the supplier and see if they would be willing to "donate" a couple for taxonomy purposes


----------



## garlicpickle

GRB said:


> Why I am suddenly the topic of conversation? Or rather, my impressive forboding personality, embittered by the various injustices of the wider world?
> 
> I know it's off topic, but surely not "bottom of barrel"? :lol:
> 
> [edit] Oh found it. Man, now I feel even older that I can't keep up with these youngsters and their "interweb convo's".


well you know what Oscar Wilde said
"There's only one thing worse than being talked about....."


----------



## GRB

snowgoose said:


> Just need to see if I can speak nicely to the supplier and see if they would be willing to "donate" a couple for taxonomy purposes


I take you mean anesthetise btw, not euthanise, as that would be killing them and the " " wouldn't make much sense. 

:whistling2:


----------



## GRB

garlicpickle said:


> well you know what Oscar Wilde said
> "There's only one thing worse than being talked about....."


...Being set upon by a ye olde mob of people who dislike confirmed bachelors? 

I always forget how his quotes ended, I figure they involve man on man action at least once or twice however.

:lol:


----------



## snowgoose

GRB said:


> I take you mean anesthetise btw, not euthanise, as that would be killing them and the " " wouldn't make much sense.
> 
> :whistling2:


I am going to be freezing them, so I can send one away and get a closer look at the second myself.

So I was correct :lol2:


----------



## GRB

snowgoose said:


> I am going to be freezing them, so I can send one away and get a closer look at the second myself.
> 
> So I was correct :lol2:


Harsh. Poor little spidies, you 'orrible little man

:lol:


----------



## 8and6

snowgoose said:


> Yes, Old world, but actually really nice Ts
> 
> Far from blue though.
> 
> image
> 
> Just need to see if I can speak nicely to the supplier and see if they would be willing to "donate" a couple for taxonomy purposes


there's a couple (technically 3, but i guess only two will get the recognition for it :lol2: ) of people already working on these :2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle

snowgoose said:


> I am going to be freezing them, so I can send one away and get a closer look at the second myself.
> 
> So I was correct :lol2:


Don't you know an angel cries every time anybody does that?


----------



## GRB

snowgoose said:


> I am going to be freezing them, so I can send one away and get a closer look at the second myself.
> 
> So I was correct :lol2:


How do you know freezing them won't influence the morphology upon thawing?


----------



## garlicpickle

GRB said:


> ...Being set upon by a ye olde mob of people who dislike confirmed bachelors?
> 
> I always forget how his quotes ended, I figure they involve man on man action at least once or twice however.
> 
> :lol:


not that particular one :lol2:
it says "There's only one thing worse than being talked about and that's NOT being talked about"


----------



## Dee_Williams

why o why are you freezing spiders jake??


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Yes, Old world, but actually really nice Ts
> 
> Far from blue though.
> 
> image
> 
> Just need to see if I can speak nicely to the supplier and see if they would be willing to "donate" a couple for taxonomy purposes


Yeah I figured they won't be as blue as the ones I saw, I'd have thought everyone would have got rid of their special blue p. Metallicas if the real colour of these was like the google images. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

The spiders will be frozen so they can be ID'd.

Steve is it all top secret, or are you able to shoot me a pm with more info on this?

Grant, the only reason I'm freezing is as it was suggested as the best thing to do.


----------



## Dee_Williams

blooming roaches. nuisance. :bash:
splat the things. :gasp:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> blooming roaches. nuisance. :bash:
> splat the things. :gasp:


what are we splatting Dee?


----------



## Dee_Williams

escaping roaches. blooming things can't climb. pfft.

think i have sorted it now. and have a fair few males being sent off to southern climes for a brief holiday. mu ha ha.


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> escaping roaches. blooming things can't climb. pfft.
> 
> think i have sorted it now. and have a fair few males being sent off to southern climes for a brief holiday. mu ha ha.


Haha, evil 

What roaches are they?


----------



## Biggys

I'm backkkkkkkkkkk :flrt::lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> I'm backkkkkkkkkkk :flrt::lol2:


Greeat :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Hows you?


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Greeat :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Hows you?


I'm good fella, yourself ?


----------



## vivalabam

Hey everyone, not going to the cinema tonight, it's all fully booked, I'm well gutted.  

We brought tickets for tomorrow though, so we're deffinitely going. :flrt:

i'm also going to the gym early, try and burn off the whole pizza I ate today, and the 3/4 pot of Ben and Jerry's I had yesterday. :blush:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> I'm good fella, yourself ?


Im good thanks!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hey everyone, not going to the cinema tonight, it's all fully booked, I'm well gutted.
> 
> We brought tickets for tomorrow though, so we're deffinitely going. :flrt:
> 
> i'm also going to the gym early, try and burn off the whole pizza I ate today, and the 3/4 pot of Ben and Jerry's I had yesterday. :blush:


 
Hey Kerry :flrt::flrt::flrt:

Aww that sucks 

Pizza and Ben n Jerrys :gasp:

Jealous


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Hey Kerry :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> Aww that sucks
> 
> Pizza and Ben n Jerrys :gasp:
> 
> Jealous


Hey Tyler. :flrt::flrt::flrt:

I know, I'm bad. :blush: I'm not even talking a little bit of pizza... A whole regular one from pizza hut, and then dinner, fatty much. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hey Tyler. :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> I know, I'm bad. :blush: I'm not even talking a little bit of pizza... A whole regular one from pizza hut, and then dinner, fatty much. :blush:


Yes you are bad:whip:

Didn't even bring any back for me..:Na_Na_Na_Na:

I had a pasty for dinner :2thumb:

Then went to work and got sent home :roll2:



You can have a smiley for each sentence : victory:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Im good thanks!


Sorry Jack I forgot about you :blush:

Good to hear, been up to much ?


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Sorry Jack I forgot about you :blush:
> 
> Good to hear, been up to much ?


Thats cool!

And not much you?


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Thats cool!
> 
> And not much you?


 
Not alot either dude 

Trying to work out why I'm really cold to the touch, but feeling really hot :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Not alot either dude
> 
> Trying to work out why I'm really cold to the touch, but feeling really hot :lol2:


Haha.. You weirdo :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Haha.. You weirdo :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2:


I might be dying and you just called me weird.....I hope you feel better for that...:lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> I might be dying and you just called me weird.....I hope you feel better for that...:lol2:


:lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

why are people dying??

i so cba to read back through. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> why are people dying??
> 
> i so cba to read back through. :whistling2:


I'll all cold like brrrrrrrr, 

and then all hot like tstttssss

and like both at the same time but seperate...like WTF

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

hmmm.... it's not food poisoning is it?????? :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> hmmm.... it's not food poisoning is it?????? :whistling2:


Erm....I'm not sure....hope not :gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: did you do the cooking...............................


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: did you do the cooking...............................


Nope 

I'm a good cook anyway, before my leg messed up I was going to catering college :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

hmmmm..... prove it. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

night all!! have fun!!


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> hmmmm..... prove it. :lol2:


When I read that back it sounded different to how it was in my head.

I had plans to go to catering college, and Kerry will be able to tell you if she comes for this day out :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> why are people dying??
> 
> i so cba to read back through. :whistling2:


Did someone die?


----------



## empirecook

Is it me, or is TSS down at the moment?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> When I read that back it sounded different to how it was in my head.
> 
> I had plans to go to catering college, and Kerry will be able to tell you if she comes for this day out :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah I'll come back and let everyone know if you kill me or not. :whistling2:

I'm off to bed, not that I've been here all night. But I'm going to the gym early, too much fatty food.  

See some of you at 8:30!


----------



## kris74

empirecook said:


> Is it me, or is TSS down at the moment?


It's you mate. Just opened for me


----------



## spinnin_tom

*yawn*


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> *yawn*
> 
> image


Eww lizard, get that out of there! :lol2:

I'm up and ready to... Sleep? I got my breakfast, my motivation seems to have gone.


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning!


Morning! You're quite jolly considering how early it is. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

he only said morning. how can that sound jolly?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> he only said morning. how can that sound jolly?


Sounded very jolly to me. :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> he only said morning. how can that sound jolly?



Cos I put an exclamation mark?!

Lol how Is everyone?


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Cos I put an exclamation mark?!
> 
> Lol how Is everyone?


Exactly! Tired, can't wait to get home! 

I'm off now, speak to you all later. :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah. didn't realise ! made things sound jolly.
as you can tell i haven't had much sleep and am grumpy as :censor:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> ah. didn't realise ! made things sound jolly.
> as you can tell i haven't had much sleep and am grumpy as :censor:



I'm used to not getting much sleep now, I've learnt to deal with it lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

i usually am. on the whole i don't usually sleep much anway. am just grumpy today. 
but am going out for a free dinner tonight. so all will be good.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> i usually am. on the whole i don't usually sleep much anway. am just grumpy today.
> but am going out for a free dinner tonight. so all will be good.


You going anywhere nice?


----------



## Dee_Williams

the local pub. however the vets are paying for the meal. it's a tal kabout sheep and cows. yeah i know, but it is interesting for us. :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Hi guys. How is everyone today?


----------



## JustJack

Mooooorrrnnniinngg!


----------



## Dee_Williams

i thought snakes weren't being allowed a new chat?


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Hi guys. How is everyone today?


Hellllooooooooo! Good thanks, u?


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Hellllooooooooo! Good thanks, u?


Im fab my T.gigas is holding a sac


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Im fab my T.gigas is holding a sac


Nice one, great news!!!


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Nice one, great news!!!


Hopefully this one works out better than the last one lol


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Hopefully this one works out better than the last one lol


Did that one get eaten?


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Did that one get eaten?


Na she dumped it as it had shrivelled. Obviously in time to lay another sac it seems


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Na she dumped it as it had shrivelled. Obviously in time to lay another sac it seems


Fingers crossed for this one then!!!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Cant beat a bit of cheese on toast.


----------



## Jonb1982

mcluskyisms said:


> Cant beat a bit of cheese on toast.


With some Worcester sauce on!!??


----------



## mcluskyisms

Jonb1982 said:


> With some Worcester sauce on!!??


As standard, although I ran out.


----------



## Jonb1982

I'm right fancying KFC for lunch, but that means I actually have to leave the house to go get it!!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Jonb1982 said:


> I'm right fancying KFC for lunch, but that means I actually have to leave the house to go get it!!


KFC win!!!

Was just reading there Newcastle Utd. Are the only team it the top four English divisions who are yet to concede a goal, that also is win.

:2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

mcluskyisms said:


> KFC win!!!
> 
> Was just reading there Newcastle Utd. Are the only team it the top four English divisions who are yet to concede a goal, that also is win.
> 
> :2thumb:


They have made a good start getting a point against arsenal and beating sunderland away! Not exactly prolific on the goal front though!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

mmmmmmmmmmmmm.......................... cheese on toast.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Jonb1982 said:


> They have made a good start getting a point against arsenal and beating sunderland away! Not exactly prolific on the goal front though!!!


Aye, well we need the new boys to settle and hopefully bring in a few more yet. 



Dee_Williams said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmm.......................... cheese on toast.


I might have some more... :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am so gonna HAVE to have cheese on toast now. and i was being so good.


----------



## spinnin_tom

morning all.
got to do a friends paper round today
oh well, i get £14 for it 
not bad for an hours work eh !!


----------



## Biggys

I'm also having cheese on toast in abit, I haven't had it in ages :lol2:

and nice one Tom, no doubt it will go towards a new invert


----------



## snowgoose

Afternoon all


----------



## garlicpickle

spinnin_tom said:


> morning all.
> got to do a friends paper round today
> oh well, i get £14 for it
> not bad for an hours work eh !!


I used to get £2.50 a week when i did one way back centuries ago :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Afternoon all


Afternoon dude :2thumb:


----------



## 8and6

garlicpickle said:


> I used to get £2.50 a week when i did one way back centuries ago :lol2:


they had decimalised then? :lol2:
i think i used to get 2 bob and a blackys egg


----------



## garlicpickle

[email protected] said:


> they had decimalised then? :lol2:
> i think i used to get 2 bob and a blackys egg


I do remember old money - just :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Afternoon dude :2thumb:


How are you dude?


----------



## 8and6

garlicpickle said:


> I do remember old money - just :blush:



i remember feeling cheated when the sixpence pocket money i used to get for the local sweetshop was made worth only 2 1/2 pence


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> ah. didn't realise ! made things sound jolly.
> as you can tell i haven't had much sleep and am grumpy as :censor:


I didn't want to say anything... :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> i usually am. on the whole i don't usually sleep much anway. am just grumpy today.
> but am going out for a free dinner tonight. so all will be good.


It's ok we all have bad days, mine usually end up with me getting infracted. :blush:

Also screw you all for eating food, I had some cardboard with vegitation.  

Although after my epic gym session I lost a pound, whoot. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> How are you dude?


 
I'm good thanks fella, yourself ?


----------



## mcluskyisms

garlicpickle said:


> I used to get £2.50 a week when i did one way back centuries ago :lol2:


£7 a week in my day, although at Xmas I would make about £200 on tips... :mf_dribble:



Biggys said:


> Afternoon dude :2thumb:





snowgoose said:


> How are you dude?


Doods... 



vivalabam said:


> Although after my epic gym session I lost a pound, whoot. :flrt:


Vending machine??? :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> I'm good thanks fella, yourself ?


Not bad thanks 

Just been sending a few emails around 



mcluskyisms said:


> Doods...
> 
> 
> 
> Vending machine??? :whistling2:


Yo CG.

Locker take the money?:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> Vending machine??? :whistling2:


I left it in the locker. :blush: :lol2:

No vending machines but a McDonalds right outside, that's difficult to walk past, and I don't even really like McDonalds. :whistling2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

vivalabam said:


> I left it in the locker. :blush: :lol2:
> 
> No vending machines but a McDonalds right outside, that's difficult to walk past, and I don't even really like McDonalds. :whistling2:


Hah, my sister used to babysit for a woman down the street so she could go to weight watchers every week. Thing is though, if she lost her expected amount she would go and treat herself to a Burger King on the way home, I never quite figured that one out...


----------



## mcluskyisms

snowgoose said:


> Yo CG.


Reet like chief???


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> Hah, my sister used to babysit for a woman down the street so she could go to weight watchers every week. Thing is though, if she lost her expected amount she would go and treat herself to a Burger King on the way home, I never quite figured that one out...


LMAO! No that doesn't make sense to me either... When I start loosing weight I do more to keep loosing it, not have a burger king. :lol2:

I'm not really a fan of take aways, I'd pass up any of them, except Pizza hut, I can't say no to Pizza hut. :blush: As I found out yesterday, I was eating like I've never seen food before. :lol2:

There's a weight watchers meeting at our gym every week, they have crisps and dips on offer, possibly the worst thing ever? why not offer them an apple or something?


----------



## snowgoose

mcluskyisms said:


> Reet like chief???


Aye, ta.

Not too bad. Still working on some taxo stuff for these haplos


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Doods...


 
Hey dude, how's things ? 



snowgoose said:


> Not bad thanks
> 
> Just been sending a few emails around


 
Sounds.....er....fun..:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Hey dude, how's things ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds.....er....fun..:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Just ignore me then, where's my whip. 

:whip:


----------



## mcluskyisms

vivalabam said:


> I'm not really a fan of take aways, I'd pass up any of them, except Pizza hut, I can't say no to Pizza hut. :blush: As I found out yesterday, I was eating like I've never seen food before. :lol2:


I'm partial to a spot of pizza myself although I cant stand Pizza Hut!!! They're vastly overpriced and not even that nice!!! As far as takeaways go you cant beat a parmo IMO, although unless you're from the North East people haven't a clue what your talking about. 

:gasp:


----------



## mcluskyisms

snowgoose said:


> Aye, ta.
> 
> Not too bad. Still working on some taxo stuff for these haplos


Keeps you busy. 



Biggys said:


> Hey dude, how's things ?


No so bad man, yourself?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Just ignore me then, where's my whip.
> 
> :whip:


Sorry Kerryyyy  :flrt:

Nice whip by the way


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> I'm partial to a spot of pizza myself although I cant stand Pizza Hut!!! They're vastly overpriced and not even that nice!!! As far as takeaways go you cant beat a parmo IMO, although unless you're from the North East people haven't a clue what your talking about.
> 
> :gasp:


See I get cheap pizza, every Tuesday is half price for me because I'm a student. :flrt: I love stuffed crust, can't beat that. :mf_dribble:I'm actually getting hungry now. :blush: 

Or the South East apparently? :blush:



Biggys said:


> Sorry Kerryyyy  :flrt:
> 
> Nice whip by the way


Well I've been practising. :flrt: How are you today?


----------



## snowgoose

mcluskyisms said:


> Keeps you busy.
> 
> 
> 
> No so bad man, yourself?


Yup, there was be spending a couple of hours trying to translate a the German paper for the ID. I then finish and pop into the BTS chatroom, and CB pipes up and says "Oh, I've got the English translated copy if you want it" :bash:


----------



## vivalabam

Oh no... I just realised I need to clean out my frogs today, I may not be back, I may loose my hands in Princes mouth so I won't be able to type any more... Wish me luck, I'll need it. :blush:


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Parmo's*








Parmo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

:mf_dribble:


----------



## mcluskyisms

snowgoose said:


> Yup, there was be spending a couple of hours trying to translate a the German paper for the ID. I then finish and pop into the BTS chatroom, and CB pipes up and says "Oh, I've got the English translated copy if you want it" :bash:


Sounds about right haha 

:2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Well I've been practising. :flrt: How are you today?


 
Practising Just for me..?? :flrt:

I'm great thank you, Just chilling as usual :blush:



How about you ? :2thumb:





vivalabam said:


> Oh no... I just realised I need to clean out my frogs today, I may not be back, I may loose my hands in Princes mouth so I won't be able to type any more... Wish me luck, I'll need it. :blush:


 
Type with your face :whistling2:


----------



## violentchopper

mcluskyisms said:


> *Parmo's*
> image
> Parmo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> :mf_dribble:


2600 calories and 150g of fat. Now that's what I call a meal.


----------



## mcluskyisms

violentchopper said:


> 2600 calories and 150g of fat. Now that's what I call a meal.


Its the food of champions sir.


----------



## 8and6

my missus is the QUeen of all things Chicken Parm! YUM!


----------



## violentchopper

mcluskyisms said:


> Its the food of champions sir.


I would eat one everyday but I live down south!!


----------



## garlicpickle

mcluskyisms said:


> *Parmo's*
> image
> Parmo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> :mf_dribble:


Heart attack in a box :gasp:


----------



## Jonb1982

mcluskyisms said:


> *Parmo's*
> image
> Parmo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> :mf_dribble:


 
Awesome, only the north east know how to make em proper!

Me and my mate used to drive up to 'boro just to get a parmo!!!


----------



## Biggys

Brit woman's breast implant bursts after she is shot with paintball - Online News # 54536


Bwahahaahahahahaha :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

violentchopper said:


> I would eat one everyday but I live down south!!


I was over home last weekend to see the family, my best pal and me turned out to watch the derby on Saturday through Durham (plus a few drinks haha). Then finished it all off with the best parmo combo known to man -

Chicken Parmo + Bolognese topping.

Win.



garlicpickle said:


> Heart attack in a box :gasp:


Its good for ye.


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> *Parmo's*
> image
> Parmo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> :mf_dribble:


Ah I see, that does actually look quite yummy... 



Biggys said:


> Practising Just for me..?? :flrt:
> 
> I'm great thank you, Just chilling as usual :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you ? :2thumb:
> 
> Type with your face :whistling2:


Obviously. :whistling2:

Yeah I'm ok, nothing exciting going on here really. :lol2:

I made it back with all my fingers! As soon as I wedged him out of the dirt he wasn't interested in eating me.... Luckily. Prince is all cleaned out, got a few photos of how big the monster is as well. :lol2:



violentchopper said:


> 2600 calories and 150g of fat. Now that's what I call a meal.


I know, i don't think I could eat that and live to tell the tale.


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Brit woman's breast implant bursts after she is shot with paintball - Online News # 54536
> 
> 
> Bwahahaahahahahaha :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
Bet she is feeling deflated after that!!

Boom Boom


Ill get my coat...................


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> Brit woman's breast implant bursts after she is shot with paintball - Online News # 54536
> 
> 
> Bwahahaahahahahaha :lol2::lol2::lol2:


LOLz 



vivalabam said:


> Ah I see, that does actually look quite yummy...


They are!!!

:2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

garlicpickle said:


> I used to get £2.50 a week when i did one way back centuries ago :lol2:


ahahaha that was probably quite a lot ''back in the day''


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Obviously. :whistling2:
> 
> Yeah I'm ok, nothing exciting going on here really. :lol2:


Awesome 

and make something happen then :lol2:




vivalabam said:


> I made it back with all my fingers! As soon as I wedged him out of the dirt he wasn't interested in eating me.... Luckily. Prince is all cleaned out, got a few photos of how big the monster is as well. :lol2:


Hahahah thats good :2thumb:

Would be hard to hold that whip with out fingers :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Jonb1982 said:


> Bet she is feeling deflated after that!!
> 
> Boom Boom
> 
> 
> Ill get my coat...................


 



mcluskyisms said:


> LOLz


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Hey dude, how's things ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds.....er....fun..:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ah, the emails are fine 

I'm used to it now, and at the moment have 3 people ( including me ) who are going to try and get an ID on the haplos


----------



## mcluskyisms

snowgoose said:


> I'm used to it now, and at the moment have 3 people ( including me ) who are going to try and get an ID on the haplos


Maybe try contacting Volker von Wirth?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Ah, the emails are fine


There is only a few people I Email, the rest can go do one :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> I'm used to it now, and at the moment have 3 people ( including me ) who are going to try and get an ID on the haplos


 
I think if they are a new Spp you should give them an awesome name :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

mcluskyisms said:


> Maybe try contacting Volker von Wirth?


Already done and he is one of the 3 :2thumb:



Biggys said:


> There is only a few people I Email, the rest can go do one :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think if they are a new Spp you should give them an awesome name :lol2:


Nope, won't be a new species  so sadly will already have a name  :lol2:

haplopelma snowgooseum :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awesome
> 
> and make something happen then :lol2:
> 
> Hahahah thats good :2thumb:
> 
> Would be hard to hold that whip with out fingers :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well I'm going to watch TV now, does that count? :whistling2:

LOL! That it would, I have 2 very unhappy frogs, but they are all cleaned out, Princess was starting to get mould, good job I cleaned her out when I did.


----------



## mcluskyisms

snowgoose said:


> Already done and he is one of the 3 :2thumb:


Win.

Right I'm off to do the lawn, latas.


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> Win.
> 
> Right I'm off to do the lawn, latas.


Have fun. :no1: 

I need to walk the dog, might as well go now when it's not raining, I got soaked right through walking back from the gym. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> *haplopelma snowgooseum* :no1:


That would be epic :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Well I'm going to watch TV now, does that count? :whistling2:


No:whip:

Come down here and keep me amused :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:




vivalabam said:


> LOL! That it would, I have 2 very unhappy frogs, but they are all cleaned out, Princess was starting to get mould, good job I cleaned her out when I did.


I just can't imagine an unhappy frog, it just wouldn't be scarey at all :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> No:whip:
> 
> Come down here and keep me amused :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> 
> I just can't imagine an unhappy frog, it just wouldn't be scarey at all :lol2:


Oh.  Well I will when you save up some money. :lol2:

Well you should meet Prince, he is all mouth, it is a little bit scary when he lunges...

I know for a fact the second I leave the house the postman will come with my package. >_<


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Oh.  Well I will when you save up some money. :lol2:


Yeah, I need to work on the whole saving money bit :lol2:





vivalabam said:


> Well you should meet Prince, he is all mouth, it is a little bit scary when he lunges...


But they don't have teeth, it will be like getting bitten by a pensioner :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> I know for a fact the second I leave the house the postman will come with my package. >_<


Tell him to drop it round the back ? or at a nieghbours ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yeah, I need to work on the whole saving money bit :lol2:
> 
> But they don't have teeth, it will be like getting bitten by a pensioner :lol2:
> 
> Tell him to drop it round the back ? or at a nieghbours ?


Yes, yes you do.  I expect to be wined and dined... :whistling2:

They have jaws strong enough to sufforcate a mouth, and when they grab onto something they don't let go... I'll pass! 

I knew he'd come when I was walking the dog.  Luckily he put it in out bin.  I now have some live food, yey! 

Do wax worms eat anything? Or are they ok as they are?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yes, yes you do.  I expect to be wined and dined... :whistling2:


Nice food, bottle of champange...

Gotta go all out you know :Na_Na_Na_Na:



vivalabam said:


> They have jaws strong enough to sufforcate a mouth, and when they grab onto something they don't let go... I'll pass!


OMG they can suffocate a mouth :gasp::whistling2:

I know what you meant, but I feel mean today  :lol2: 



vivalabam said:


> I knew he'd come when I was walking the dog.  Luckily he put it in out bin.  I now have some live food, yey!


hahaha you shouldn't of gone out 

And ahh thats good of him them 



vivalabam said:


> Do wax worms eat anything? Or are they ok as they are?


 
You can feed them stuff, but it's a pain and not really needed to be honest 

but If you do want to feed them, crush some weetabix into bowl mix with honey and a little bit of water mash it into a dry paste and leave it in the fridge. 

I'll write out how to breed them for you if you want ?


----------



## GRB

Biggys said:


> I'll write out how to breed them for you if you want ?


Translation: Copy and paste the caresheet in the livefood section. 

:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

GRB said:


> Translation: Copy and paste the caresheet in the livefood section.
> 
> :whistling2:


 
Oi....stop blowing my cover :whistling2:





Nah, I used that method, but I changed a couple of bits to suit me, so was going to add those in :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Colosseum

Biggys said:


> *Nice food, bottle of champange...
> 
> Gotta go all out you know :Na_Na_Na_Na:*


She wouldn't get that with me maybe Sausage and Chips from the chippie sat on a round bail


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> She wouldn't get that with me maybe Sausage and Chips from the chippie sat on a round bail


 
Hahahah classy :lol2:


Right Guys and GRB :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I'm off for a while to sort out some bits and bobs

Chat soon : victory:


----------



## snowgoose

Woop,

I have just managed to get myself 3 more of the haplos for the taxonomy  which will be arriving with the next import


----------



## Dee_Williams

not sure whether to yay that or not.


----------



## 8and6

snowgoose said:


> Woop,
> 
> I have just managed to get myself 3 more of the haplos for the taxonomy  which will be arriving with the next import


i hope they turn out to be the same sp. :lol2:
i remember Volker getting a few Asians a few years back, all looked the same until the taxonomy proved otherwise :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

[email protected] said:


> i hope they turn out to be the same sp. :lol2:
> i remember Volker getting a few Asians a few years back, all looked the same until the taxonomy proved otherwise :2thumb::lol2:


Hopefully they are the same :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Good evening lovelies :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Nice food, bottle of champange...
> 
> Gotta go all out you know :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG they can suffocate a mouth :gasp::whistling2:
> 
> I know what you meant, but I feel mean today  :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha you shouldn't of gone out
> 
> And ahh thats good of him them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can feed them stuff, but it's a pain and not really needed to be honest
> 
> but If you do want to feed them, crush some weetabix into bowl mix with honey and a little bit of water mash it into a dry paste and leave it in the fridge.
> 
> I'll write out how to breed them for you if you want ?


Well isn't this an epic message! 

I lawl I don't like champagne, diet coke will do. :whistling2:

Mouse. >_< I don't read my messages before I send them, the hints are there.  

Ah right ok then, well that works for me, less effort.  I give all the other food bits of my apple, they seem happy, I normally forget though. :blush:

I saw the care sheet in the feeder section, sounds like a bit too much effort for me at the moment, I might get the OH to do it. :whistling2:



Colosseum said:


> She wouldn't get that with me maybe Sausage and Chips from the chippie sat on a round bail


LOL! Can I have fish and chips? This is the question...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Well isn't this an epic message!
> 
> I lawl I don't like champagne,* diet coke will do.* :whistling2:


Sweet, even easier :lol2:

I was going to say Lambrini, but I thought it's not worth the smack in the mouth :roll2:




vivalabam said:


> Mouse. >_< I don't read my messages before I send them, the hints are there.


Hahaha I know what you meant, But I'm evil :Na_Na_Na_Na:



vivalabam said:


> Ah right ok then, well that works for me, less effort.  I give all the other food bits of my apple, they seem happy, I normally forget though. :blush:


Most things seem to like apple to be fair I'm sure if you were to put a little in the the wax worms, they would enjoy the juice 



vivalabam said:


> I saw the care sheet in the feeder section, sounds like a bit too much effort for me at the moment, I might get the OH to do it. :whistling2:


I tried it, and it didn't seem to work for me , but I changed the way I set up the tub, and ended up over run with the bloody things :bash::lol2:


----------



## Biggys

:lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> :lol2:


Awesome :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Sweet, even easier :lol2:
> 
> I was going to say Lambrini, but I thought it's not worth the smack in the mouth :roll2:
> 
> 
> Hahaha I know what you meant, But I'm evil :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> Most things seem to like apple to be fair I'm sure if you were to put a little in the the wax worms, they would enjoy the juice
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it, and it didn't seem to work for me , but I changed the way I set up the tub, and ended up over run with the bloody things :bash::lol2:


Haha I don't drink that cheap stuff! If you want to get me drunk it's a double vodka and coke... Although you're not allowed to buy it. :whistling2:

I've got no apple now, so they can wait. :lol2: Mums on her way home so it;s dinner time soon. :flrt: I'm so hungry I could eat the house. :whip:

Ah right, well when I get round to doing it I'll PM you and find out how to do it. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> :lol2:


Eww cats! :whip:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha I don't drink that cheap stuff! If you want to get me drunk it's a double vodka and coke... Although you're not allowed to buy it. :whistling2:


Who said anything about wanting to get you drunk :lol2:

Damn, I've been found out..:O

:Na_Na_Na_Na:



vivalabam said:


> I've got no apple now, so they can wait. :lol2: Mums on her way home so it;s dinner time soon. :flrt: I'm so hungry I could eat the house. :whip:


Ahh they'll be fine 

awww what you having ? 



vivalabam said:


> Ah right, well when I get round to doing it I'll PM you and find out how to do it. :lol2:


Yeah that's fine, just Drop us a PM when your ready 





vivalabam said:


> Eww cats! :whip:


Indeed, but it was the little faces that made me laugh


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Who said anything about wanting to get you drunk :lol2:
> 
> Damn, I've been found out..:O
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh they'll be fine
> 
> awww what you having ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's fine, just Drop us a PM when your ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, but it was the little faces that made me laugh


LOL!  It doesn't take a lot to get me drunk.  I'm such a leightweight... 

Omlette and cous cous, not exactly exciting but we're going to the cinema so need something cheap. :lol2:

I'm sticking with eww cats. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL!  It doesn't take a lot to get me drunk.  I'm such a leightweight...


I'll keep that in mind 

and to be honest it's not such a bad thing at least a night out drinking is cheaper for you :2thumb:





vivalabam said:


> Omlette and cous cous, not exactly exciting but we're going to the cinema so need something cheap. :lol2:


Sounds good actually :no1:

awww have fun at the cinema 





vivalabam said:


> I'm sticking with eww cats. :lol2:


 I don't blame you :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Awww you two would make such a good couple :flrt:


:lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Awww you two would make such a good couple :flrt:
> 
> 
> :lol2: :lol2:


When you next going out on your bike ? :whistling2:



Right I'm off to work, I'll catch you lot later : victory:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I'll keep that in mind
> 
> and to be honest it's not such a bad thing at least a night out drinking is cheaper for you :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Sounds good actually :no1:
> 
> awww have fun at the cinema
> 
> 
> I don't blame you :lol2:


Haha yeah, I take out £20 and that pays for a pack of 20 **** (I'm an icky smoker when I drink, social thing), cab there and drinks, and I still come home with change. :lol2:

It's ok, low in fat, I like the sound of that. :lol2: I actually had a lettuce leaf earlier when I was hungry, it wasn't nice... 

I will do, I'm well excited to see Inbetweeners. :flrt: What are your plans for tonight? 



Trootle said:


> Awww you two would make such a good couple :flrt:
> 
> 
> :lol2: :lol2:


He'd need to be 10 years older... :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> When you next going out on your bike ? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Right I'm off to work, I'll catch you lot later : victory:


That solves the, your palns for tonight mystery. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> When you next going out on your bike ? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Right I'm off to work, I'll catch you lot later : victory:


Not in the near future now :lol2:

And have fun! See ya later!


----------



## vivalabam

Inbetweeners movie soon, yey! :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Inbetweeners movie soon, yey! :flrt:


I soo want to see that!!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> I soo want to see that!!


You're too young aren't you? :lol2:

I got IDed yesterday... Like are you kidding me, I'm 21, this film is a 15. :whip:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> You're too young aren't you? :lol2:
> 
> I got IDed yesterday... Like are you kidding me, I'm 21, this film is a 15. :whip:


Yeh I'm to young to get in.. But I could if I went with older friends :lol2:

And you got IDed loool!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Yeh I'm to young to get in.. But I could if I went with older friends :lol2:
> 
> And you got IDed loool!


Haha well no you wouldn't it's a 15, I think they are being pretty tight with this film, have to ID everyone... Or at least I'm hoping so otherwise I look 15!


----------



## r25jbh

I still get IDed and i'm 23 even when i have my kids with me i get IDed i'm like you really think a 17 year old is going to have a 4 year old child?! :devil:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Haha well no you wouldn't it's a 15, I think they are being pretty tight with this film, have to ID everyone... Or at least I'm hoping so otherwise I look 15!


Ruin my dreams of watching a movie why don't you...

:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

r25jbh said:


> I still get IDed and i'm 23 even when i have my kids with me i get IDed i'm like you really think a 17 year old is going to have a 4 year old child?! :devil:


I don't mind for things that are 18, like alcohol, nightclubs, but for a 15 film, that's pretty epic... 

Also you never know these days... :whistling2:



Trootle said:


> Ruin my dreams of watching a movie why don't you...
> 
> :lol2:


Haha well you could try!


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Well isn't this an epic message!
> 
> I lawl I don't like champagne, diet coke will do. :whistling2:
> 
> Mouse. >_< I don't read my messages before I send them, the hints are there.
> 
> Ah right ok then, well that works for me, less effort.  I give all the other food bits of my apple, they seem happy, I normally forget though. :blush:
> 
> I saw the care sheet in the feeder section, sounds like a bit too much effort for me at the moment, I might get the OH to do it. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> *LOL! Can I have fish and chips? This is the question...*



Yes as long as its under a fiver sweetheart then its a done deal that includes a can of pop as well.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha yeah, I take out £20 and that pays for a pack of 20 **** (I'm an icky smoker when I drink, social thing), cab there and drinks, and I still come home with change. :lol2:


That is good :gasp:

that might buy my fisrt round of drinks :blush::lol2:



vivalabam said:


> It's ok, low in fat, I like the sound of that. :lol2: I actually had a lettuce leaf earlier when I was hungry, it wasn't nice...


Ewwww :lol2:

Try raw spinach next time, that is quite nice 



vivalabam said:


> I will do, I'm well excited to see Inbetweeners. :flrt: What are your plans for tonight?


That film looks so awesome, I wnated to go and see it, but Need to spend my money on other things atm :lol2:





vivalabam said:


> He'd need to be 10 years older... :whistling2:


Damn :devil:


:lol2:




vivalabam said:


> That solves the, your palns for tonight mystery. :lol2:


Indeed it does :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kris74

If I go premium on this forum do I stop getting all of these rubbish ads all over the place? I hate advertising, I know it has its place but I personally can't stand it and it is really starting to nerk me?


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> If I go premium on this forum do I stop getting all of these rubbish ads all over the place? I hate advertising, I know it has its place but I personally can't stand it and it is really starting to nerk me?


Yeah if you go premium you get rid of all the ads, you get more PM space, can personalise your bit under the name,

and you get a funky little badge :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle

kris74 said:


> If I go premium on this forum do I stop getting all of these rubbish ads all over the place? I hate advertising, I know it has its place but I personally can't stand it and it is really starting to nerk me?


yep, it stops the ads (or use adblock plus in firefox)


----------



## kris74

garlicpickle said:


> yep, it stops the ads (or use adblock plus in firefox)


Cool, might stop me pulling out the rest of my hair ha. I think my neighbours think I'm deranged as they know I live alone (with a cat) but I'm always hurling abuse at the telly because of ads infringing on me...... For some reason ads just infuriate me :blush:

Didn't see the white there! I use Chrome, firefox looks naff!

edit again, Chrome has an ad block as well!

No ads, beauty, I had no idea such a thing existed! I'm still going premium though as I need a badge.....


----------



## Dee_Williams

sounds perfectly reasonable to me kris. 

try watercress too kerry. it is nice raw. bit peppery.


----------



## garlicpickle

kris74 said:


> Cool, might stop me pulling out the rest of my hair ha. I think my neighbours think I'm deranged as they know I live alone (with a cat) but I'm always hurling abuse at the telly because of ads infringing on me...... For some reason ads just infuriate me :blush:


I hate ads, watching any TV channel other than BBC irritates me. I tend to record stuff and watch it later so I can skip them.


----------



## Colosseum

garlicpickle said:


> I hate ads, watching any TV channel other than BBC irritates me. I tend to record stuff and watch it later so I can skip them.


Your the same as me then Lisa I friging hate ads especially if your really getting interested in something and then there is like a 10 min ad break really chaffs my arse.


----------



## garlicpickle

Colosseum said:


> Your the same as me then Lisa I friging hate ads especially if your really getting interested in something and then there is like a 10 min ad break really chaffs my arse.


wasn't so bad when I still smoked as I could nip out for a ***, but now it feels like wasted time!


----------



## Colosseum

garlicpickle said:


> wasn't so bad when I still smoked as I could nip out for a ***, but now it feels like wasted time!


Just eat a pie or summit to kill the time


----------



## kris74

Yer, ads are pants, just really intrusive and borderline breach of human rights haha


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Yes as long as its under a fiver sweetheart then its a done deal that includes a can of pop as well.


Sounds like a date. :flrt:



Biggys said:


> That is good :gasp:
> 
> that might buy my fisrt round of drinks :blush::lol2:
> 
> Ewwww :lol2:
> 
> Try raw spinach next time, that is quite nice
> 
> 
> 
> That film looks so awesome, I wnated to go and see it, but Need to spend my money on other things atm :lol2:
> 
> 
> Damn :devil:
> 
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> Indeed it does :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha yeah probably.  But too be fair I drink before I go out, cheaper! 

Yeah, I didn't want to, but I run out of other things and my stomach was growling at me, it's never good when that happens... 

It was such a good film. :flrt: I'm still laughing about it now. :blush:



Dee_Williams said:


> sounds perfectly reasonable to me kris.
> 
> try watercress too kerry. it is nice raw. bit peppery.


I've never tried it, I might have to now. :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle

Colosseum said:


> Just eat a pie or summit to kill the time


I can't, i'll get fat again


----------



## Colosseum

Don't know why we pay for tv licences I really don't I want to watch tv not adverts like people telling fat people to stop inhaling large quantities of butter


----------



## kris74

garlicpickle said:


> I can't, i'll get fat again


Just eat less pie?


----------



## Colosseum

garlicpickle said:


> I can't, i'll get fat again



Lol you should see my tire at the moment


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> Don't know why we pay for tv licences I really don't I want to watch tv not adverts like people telling fat people to stop inhaling large quantities of butter


i don't. have only paid for one in 12 years and that's only because I made the silly mistake of buying a telly from a shop. The detector van was a myth and if I'm not expecting a knock at the door it doesn't get answered. Anyone in the know will go round the back and usually catch me quaking in a stoned fear of the TV licence man!


----------



## garlicpickle

Colosseum said:


> Lol you should see my tire at the moment


I imagined you as skinny.


----------



## AilsaM

Hiya how's everyone :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

garlicpickle said:


> I imagined you as skinny.


I did as well. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha yeah probably.  But too be fair I drink before I go out, cheaper!


That is the best thing to do to be honest, pubs and bars are stupidly expensive 



vivalabam said:


> Yeah, I didn't want to, but I run out of other things and my stomach was growling at me, it's never good when that happens...


Yeah that is never good 

But one lettuce leaf won't help :lol2:


vivalabam said:


> It was such a good film. :flrt: I'm still laughing about it now. :blush:


I need to see this now :hmm:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> That is the best thing to do to be honest, pubs and bars are stupidly expensive
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that is never good
> 
> But one lettuce leaf won't help :lol2:
> 
> 
> I need to see this now :hmm:


Yeah, not as bad as they can be, it;s like £4 for a double here, which is bareable.  

Well it filled me up, or maybe it was that handful of cereal... Who knows.  

Don't you mean you need to take me now? :whistling2: Don't make me get the whip!


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> I did as well. :lol2:


You are skinny you tart


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, not as bad as they can be, it's like £4 for a double here, which is bareable.


:gasp:

It's 3.50 for a double brandy round here, but it is some cheap paint stripper brandy :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Well it filled me up, or maybe it was that handful of cereal... Who knows.


Dry cereal is awesome 

I like Special K with all the fruity bits dry :mf_dribble:




vivalabam said:


> Don't you mean you need to take me now? :whistling2: Don't make me get the whip!


I will take you sometime if you want 

you can still get the whip out if you want :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> You are skinny you tart


No, I meant I thought you were skinny. :blush:



Biggys said:


> :gasp:
> 
> It's 3.50 for a double brandy round here, but it is some cheap paint stripper brandy :lol2:
> 
> Dry cereal is awesome
> 
> I like Special K with all the fruity bits dry :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> I will take you sometime if you want
> 
> you can still get the whip out if you want :whistling2:


I don't like brandy, I like the name for a kid, if that counts? :whistling2:

Oh yeah I have Strawberry and chocolate special K, wow is that amazing or what?! I've never had cereal before but this stuff is amazing! 

I'll get the whip out and cinema, can't argue with that! :flrt: :whip:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I don't like brandy, I like the name for a kid, if that counts? :whistling2:


I would feel sorry for the kid if you called it that :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Oh yeah I have Strawberry and chocolate special K, wow is that amazing or what?! I've never had cereal before but this stuff is amazing!


That is the best one :flrt:

Lasts about 20 mins in my house though, everyone nicks is all :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> I'll get the whip out and cinema, can't argue with that! :flrt: :whip:


 
I just read that as I'll get the whip out then the camera...I got worried :lol2:

But yeah sounds good :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> *No, I meant I thought you were skinny.* :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like brandy, I like the name for a kid, if that counts? :whistling2:
> 
> Oh yeah I have Strawberry and chocolate special K, wow is that amazing or what?! I've never had cereal before but this stuff is amazing!
> 
> I'll get the whip out and cinema, can't argue with that! :flrt: :whip:


No I am a fat Tractor driver but don't let that put you off it's all about the personality right?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I would feel sorry for the kid if you called it that :lol2:
> That is the best one :flrt:
> 
> Lasts about 20 mins in my house though, everyone nicks is all :lol2:
> 
> 
> I just read that as I'll get the whip out then the camera...I got worried :lol2:
> But yeah sounds good :flrt:


Brandi is a lovely name. :flrt: Good job I'm never having kids right? :whistling2:

Haha I have it to myself luckily, my mum had porridge.  Although I don't think it will last long with me around. :blush:

Did you really get worried?  



Colosseum said:


> No I am a fat Tractor driver but don't let that put you off it's all about the personality right?


Suppose it is. :lol2:

I'm off to bed now, up early again for the gym, got an hour at the gym then 45 mins of legs bums and tums, I may be dead tomorrow! 

Night all. ^_^


----------



## Colosseum

garlicpickle said:


> I imagined you as skinny.



So you have been fantasising over me as well as Kerry god I am good.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Brandi is a lovely name. :flrt: Good job I'm never having kids right? :whistling2:


Hi I'm brandi and I'm a teenage mum....Just goes hand in hand :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Haha I have it to myself luckily, my mum had porridge.  Although I don't think it will last long with me around. :blush:


Porridge is awesoem 




vivalabam said:


> Did you really get worried?


No at all... :lol2:







vivalabam said:


> I'm off to bed now, up early again for the gym, got an hour at the gym then 45 mins of legs bums and tums, I may be dead tomorrow!
> 
> Night all. ^_^


Night Night Kerry :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

Biggys said:


> Hi I'm brandi and I'm a teenage mum....Just goes hand in hand :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Porridge is awesoem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No at all... :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night Night Kerry :flrt: :flrt:



Where's my nite nite then gonna slip me the tongue


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Where's my nite nite then gonna slip me the tongue


I didn't see you say you were going to bed :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

well I am


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> well I am


Ok then


Night Night Mr Colosseum :2thumb:

You don't get a ":flrt:" 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

evening ladies

what a joke:
http://content.www.rspca.org.uk/cms...goBlobs&blobwhere=1232994695137&ssbinary=true


----------



## garlicpickle

Colosseum said:


> So you have been fantasising over me as well as Kerry god I am good.


You are constantly in my thoughts Ole, like a little worm eating away at my brain :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning!!!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning!!!


Morning!!

How are you ?


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Morning!!
> 
> How are you ?



I'm good thanks!! Miserable day up here today though, crappy weather

What about yourself??


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> I'm good thanks!! Miserable day up here today though, crappy weather
> 
> What about yourself??


Same here.. Where's the bloody sun gone!!

I'm good thanks


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Same here.. Where's the bloody sun gone!!
> 
> I'm good thanks



Good old British weather hey!!!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Good old British weather hey!!!


To right!


----------



## snowgoose

Morning Everyone


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> Morning Everyone



Morning!!


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning!!


How is everyone today?


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> How is everyone today?




I'm ok mate, just noseying through your scorps!! Do you have any species that only grow around 2 to 3 inch an are quite easy to keep?!! As you can tell I don't know much about different species but some of them look great!!!


----------



## Ezzer

Just the right weather for a festival weekend ¬_¬.


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> I'm ok mate, just noseying through your scorps!! Do you have any species that only grow around 2 to 3 inch an are quite easy to keep?!! As you can tell I don't know much about different species but some of them look great!!!


Have PM'd you Jon


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> Have PM'd you Jon



Cheers!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

goood afternoon sir 



i'm loving this hardcore stuff, getting really good at it

(not that kind of hardcore, mw2  )


----------



## Biggys

Grrrr :bash:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Grrrr :bash:


Oh dear. Parents said no to any more inverts? :lol:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Oh dear. Parents said no to any more inverts? :lol:


Nope I could deal with that :lol2:


The school won't release my GCSE results to me.....


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Nope I could deal with that :lol2:
> 
> 
> The school won't release my GCSE results to me.....


how long do you have to wait then?


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone, I've been catching up on Eastenders and Big Bang Theory, I went to bed early thinking I'm getting up for the gym, it was raining so I was like screw that. :whistling2:

Need to go do the washing up now, one of my pet hates. >_<


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone, I've been catching up on Eastenders and Big Bang Theory, I went to bed early thinking I'm getting up for the gym, it was raining so I was like screw that. :whistling2:
> 
> Need to go do the washing up now, one of my pet hates. >_<


 
Big bang theory is so awesome :flrt:


Awww get a dish washer...or a slave :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Big bang theory is so awesome :flrt:
> 
> 
> Awww get a dish washer...or a slave :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I know, I'm so loving it right now. :flrt: I could just watch them all of the time. 

I have a dish washer, don't know how to use it though. :blush: I need a slave really, any takers?


----------



## snowgoose

Mantis says Hello


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> how long do you have to wait then?


The teacher just drove to my house with them....


I'm now even more annoyed :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> I know, I'm so loving it right now. :flrt: I could just watch them all of the time.
> 
> I have a dish washer, don't know how to use it though. :blush: I need a slave really, any takers?


Well I'm free for the job :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:

Sheldon is a legend :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> image
> 
> Mantis says Hello


Hello mantis! :flrt:



Biggys said:


> The teacher just drove to my house with them....
> 
> 
> I'm now even more annoyed :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm free for the job :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Sheldon is a legend :lol2:


Haha why does that make your more annoyed, you got your results, that's a good thing surely? :gasp:

Haha well I do have my whip. :whip:

He is indeed, I'm still Hoping Penny and Leonard will get back together...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha why does that make your more annoyed, you got your results, that's a good thing surely? :gasp:


You saw my results :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Haha well I do have my whip. :whip:


I need to be on my best behavior then 




vivalabam said:


> He is indeed, I'm still Hoping Penny and Leonard will get back together...


Penny is hot...I would :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> The school won't release my GCSE results to me.....


 
WHAT why?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> You saw my results :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to be on my best behavior then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny is hot...I would :whistling2:


Yes, I did. :blush:

Haha or worst behaviour? Either way the whip is out. :lol2:

She really is! I'm so in love with her hair, it's amazing!


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> WHAT why?


Because I missed the deadline, I went off on some massive rant at the head teacher, and he turned up at my house about an hour later with my results 

Wanna see them ? nothing special mate :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Yes, I did. :blush:


:lol2:

It should be me thats got the blushy face :Na_Na_Na_Na:



vivalabam said:


> Haha or worst behaviour? Either way the whip is out. :lol2:


And Either way I'm happy :mf_dribble::lol2:



vivalabam said:


> She really is! I'm so in love with her hair, it's amazing!


To be honest with you, I've not noticed her hair :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> It should be me thats got the blushy face :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> And Either way I'm happy :mf_dribble::lol2:
> 
> To be honest with you, I've not noticed her hair :blush:


Haha yeah that's true.  

Really? It's so lovely, i want mine to look like that, can't afford extensions though.


----------



## vivalabam

Need to feed the spiders, I didn't realise it was Friday. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha yeah that's true.
> 
> Really? It's so lovely, i want mine to look like that, can't afford extensions though.


Well I'm normally to busy think damn she is hot. not Ooo what nice hair she has :Na_Na_Na_Na:

You don't need extensions grow your own hair :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Need to feed the spiders, I didn't realise it was Friday. :blush:


Hahaha fail :lol2:

I just fed all mine 

Have fun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Well I'm normally to busy think damn she is hot. not Ooo what nice hair she has :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> You don't need extensions grow your own hair :lol2:


Haha must be a girl thing then, I notice peoples hair.  

My hair doesn't grow.  It stays the length it is now. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> Hahaha fail :lol2:
> 
> I just fed all mine
> 
> Have fun :flrt::flrt:


It's awesome, everyones eaten, nice surpise to find my B. Klassi sling moulted, starting to get the fluffy pink legs now. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha must be a girl thing then, I notice peoples hair.


It must be :lol2:




vivalabam said:


> My hair doesn't grow.  It stays the length it is now. :lol2:


Awwww 

get some extensions, but you have to keep the brushed:whip:

Hate seeing people with extensions in that have never been brushed and they are near enough dreads :lol2:





vivalabam said:


> It's awesome, everyones eaten, nice surpise to find my B. Klassi sling moulted, starting to get the fluffy pink legs now. :flrt:


Awwww that is awesome, gotta love it when slings shed :flrt::flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> It must be :lol2:
> 
> Awwww
> 
> get some extensions, but you have to keep the brushed:whip:
> 
> Hate seeing people with extensions in that have never been brushed and they are near enough dreads :lol2:
> Awwww that is awesome, gotta love it when slings shed :flrt::flrt:


Haha I'd get the ones that glue onto my head, can't be bothered with taking my hair out, and putting it back on, way too much effort, I don't normally brush my hair, ever. :blush:

Yeah I hate the rats end ones, that go all thin and manky at the ends

Yeah, not had much moulting action happening in aaaages!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha I'd get the ones that glue onto my head, can't be bothered with taking my hair out, and putting it back on, way too much effort, I don't normally brush my hair, ever. :blush:


They can glue them to your head :gasp:

I like you hair short, I'm not sure what you would look like with long hair :lol2:




vivalabam said:


> Yeah I hate the rats end ones, that go all thin and manky at the ends


My sister has ones like that, I call them her whore extensions, she gets well annoyed :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Yeah, not had much moulting action happening in aaaages!


 
Awww it's always good when you have some moults 

I just repotted my little suntiger aswell :no1:


----------



## Colosseum

Afternoon, I can't stop drinking Milk today.


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Afternoon, I can't stop drinking Milk today.


Afternoon fella :2thumb:

Why ? :lol2:

Milk is pretty awesome though


----------



## JustJack

Helloooo


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Helloooo


Hello dude, How's tricks ?


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Hello dude, How's tricks ?


Goooood thanks  You??


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Goooood thanks  You??


Good to hear dude, I'm great thanks dude, just drilling some more tubs


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Good to hear dude, I'm great thanks dude, just drilling some more tubs


Awesome 

For any thing special


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Awesome
> 
> For any thing special


Not really mate, I got 5 tubs for a quid, so just putting some holes in them 

I have been doing it for about an hour, I have done 6 holes, I'm way to distracted :lol:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Not really mate, I got 5 tubs for a quid, so just putting some holes in them
> 
> I have been doing it for about an hour, I have done 6 holes, I'm way to distracted :lol:


Speaking of tubs i need to get a load!

6 holes in a hour! You must be very distracted hahah :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Speaking of tubs i need to get a load!
> 
> 6 holes in a hour! You must be very distracted hahah :lol2:


 I actually am, I can't seem to concentrate :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> I actually am, I can't seem to concentrate :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## violentchopper

Hey what's going on people. 
Failed my driving test today, went to do 40 in a 30. It was a 40 two weeks ago lol I'm gutted. Only got 3 minors as well. 
On a lighter note I've ordered 2 asian flower mantids ( c. Gemmatus ) and a griffin mantis (???????)


----------



## Biggys

violentchopper said:


> Hey what's going on people.
> Failed my driving test today, went to do 40 in a 30. It was a 40 two weeks ago lol I'm gutted. Only got 3 minors as well.
> On a lighter note I've ordered 2 asian flower mantids ( c. Gemmatus ) and a griffin mantis (???????)


Awww that sucks dude, sorry to hear that 

And aweosme flower mantids are stunning


----------



## JustJack

violentchopper said:


> Hey what's going on people.
> Failed my driving test today, went to do 40 in a 30. It was a 40 two weeks ago lol I'm gutted. Only got 3 minors as well.
> On a lighter note I've ordered 2 asian flower mantids ( c. Gemmatus ) and a griffin mantis (???????)


Stop rubbing it in :lol2:

When they arriving?!


----------



## violentchopper

Yeah they are pretty cool.


----------



## violentchopper

They are being sent on Wednesday.


----------



## JustJack

violentchopper said:


> They are being sent on Wednesday.


Coool :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> They can glue them to your head :gasp:
> 
> I like you hair short, I'm not sure what you would look like with long hair :lol2:
> 
> My sister has ones like that, I call them her whore extensions, she gets well annoyed :lol2:
> 
> Awww it's always good when you have some moults
> 
> I just repotted my little suntiger aswell :no1:


Yeah they glue bits to your hair, costs a lot but it's less effort in the long run.  

Haha that's an aweosme name for them.  I can't blame her for getting annoyed though. :whistling2:

Og very nice, mines webbed itself up, so I think it's going to moult again. Every moult it webs somewhere new... Weird thing. 



Colosseum said:


> Afternoon, I can't stop drinking Milk today.


Hey ya, that's weird. I hate milk I have to have the red one because it tastes the less like milk. :blush:



violentchopper said:


> Hey what's going on people.
> Failed my driving test today, went to do 40 in a 30. It was a 40 two weeks ago lol I'm gutted. Only got 3 minors as well.
> On a lighter note I've ordered 2 asian flower mantids ( c. Gemmatus ) and a griffin mantis (???????)


Hey ya, yey mantids! You'll love the flowers, they are cute as anything. :flrt:


Sucks about your driving test though.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah they glue bits to your hair, costs a lot but it's less effort in the long run.


What glue do they use ? :hmm: 



vivalabam said:


> Haha that's an aweosme name for them.  I can't blame her for getting annoyed though. :whistling2:


Ahahaha It is a little mean to be honest 



vivalabam said:


> Oh very nice, mines webbed itself up, so I think it's going to moult again. Every moult it webs somewhere new... Weird thing.


Awesome 

How big is yours ?


----------



## geckodelta

Hey guys


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Hey guys


Hello dude, How are you matey ?


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> You're too young aren't you? :lol2:
> 
> I got IDed yesterday... Like are you kidding me, I'm 21, this film is a 15. :whip:


So you look younger than I do.... :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Hello dude, How are you matey ?


Good thanks  happy I got into college  how are you?


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Hey guys


Hello mate 

Hows you?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Good thanks  happy I got into college  how are you?


Ahhh nice one fella :2thumb:

I'm good thanks mate, 

been up to much ?


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Hello mate
> 
> Hows you?


Good thanks  you? :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Ahhh nice one fella :2thumb:
> 
> I'm good thanks mate,
> 
> been up to much ?


Yeah tons  hence the limited time spent on here recently  you?


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Good thanks  you? :2thumb:


Im great thanks :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Im great thanks :2thumb:


Good


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Yeah tons  hence the limited time spent on here recently  you?


 
Awww 

I have been job hunting mate, I didn't do to well in my exams so I'm looking for any job that will take me really


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Awww
> 
> I have been job hunting mate, I didn't do to well in my exams so I'm looking for any job that will take me really


Oh I did terrible in my exams it's fine cause I impressed my college in the interview so they are taking me anyway  I want a job aswell though :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Oh I did terrible in my exams it's fine cause I impressed my college in the interview so they are taking me anyway  I want a job aswell though :lol2:


Nice 

What did you get if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Nice
> 
> What did you get if you don't mind me asking ?


Maybe I do mind :whistling2: nah I joke :Na_Na_Na_Na:I got 100% f's :lol2: but i found out my gf had slept with my best mate like a few days before I took them so wasn't in a great place at the time :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Maybe I do mind :whistling2: nah I joke :Na_Na_Na_Na:I got 100% f's :lol2: _*but i found out my gf had slept with my best mate like a few days before I took them so wasn't in a great place at the time*_ :lol2:


Awww dude that sucks mate 

Well seeing as you told me yours I will show you mine :blush:


E, F, F, F, F, F, D, D, D, F, F, E, Q and a level 2 at a D grade

:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Awww dude that sucks mate
> 
> Well seeing as you told me yours I will show you mine :blush:
> 
> 
> E, F, F, F, F, F, D, D, D, F, F, E, Q and a level 2 at a D grade
> 
> :lol2:


You did better than me! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> You did better than me! :lol2:


 
that does say much does it :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

I joke :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> that does say much does it :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I joke :lol2:


Atleast you got grades! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Atleast you got grades! :lol2:


 
I spose you have a point :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> What glue do they use ? :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha It is a little mean to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome
> 
> How big is yours ?


No idea, I've not really looked into it, bet it really messes up your hair though.  Not you;re hair, peoples hair, you don't have any. :whistling2:

Erm... 2 inches, maybe a bit more? starting to get adult colours now. :flrt:



geckodelta said:


> So you look younger than I do.... :lol2:


Apparently so!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> No idea, I've not really looked into it, bet it really messes up your hair though.  Not you're hair, peoples hair, you don't have any. :whistling2:


Ouch.....that one hurt Kerry 




vivalabam said:


> 2 inches, maybe a bit more? starting to get adult colours now. :flrt:


Awwwwwww awesome :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

evening peeps! i have been to the zoo today. they had masses of reptiles, cough, 2 snakes, and some torts. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> evening peeps! i have been to the zoo today. they had masses of reptiles, cough, 2 snakes, and some torts. :whistling2:


How could they look after that many reptiles, I mean thats loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooadssssssss :whistling2:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i know. taxing eh.
we waited for the reptile talk. erm... was a red tailed boa. nice snake. butthat was it. :roll2:

so we wandered off as all the how do they control their temp stuff is above aerin and she just wanted to hold the snake. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i know. taxing eh.
> we waited for the reptile talk. erm... was a red tailed boa. nice snake. butthat was it. :roll2:


:lol2:




Dee_Williams said:


> so we wandered off as all the how do they control their temp stuff is above aerin and she just wanted to hold the snake. :lol2:


 
Awww bless her :lol2:

Does she like saneks then ?


----------



## Dee_Williams

LOVES them. 

she adores the reps. the hissing roaches are hers. she thinks the yare the best thing ever. :lol2:

and she very firmly told colin that he was not allowed to sell bingo as she is hers and mine. about 2 days after i bought her home. :lol2: she still adores her and spends ages talking to the various beasties and helps feed and stuff.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> LOVES them.
> 
> she adores the reps. the hissing roaches are hers. she thinks the yare the best thing ever. :lol2:


Awww bless her, that is good that she is into that sort of stuff with give her a good start into the hobby :2thumb:



Dee_Williams said:


> and she very firmly told colin that he was not allowed to sell bingo as she is hers and mine. about 2 days after i bought her home. :lol2: she still adores her and spends ages talking to the various beasties and helps feed and stuff.


Awwwww lol, she told him straight 

that is pretty cute :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

morning anyone?

i actually got a bit of a lie in.


----------



## AilsaM

Dee_Williams said:


> morning anyone?
> 
> i actually got a bit of a lie in.


Good morning Dee :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

Eh up rfuker's!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

morning all!!!


good week??


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> morning anyone?
> 
> i actually got a bit of a lie in.


Morning Dee! Sounds good, I got woken up by my uncle who has no concept of his own noise, thank god I don't live with him, he wakes up at 6am and makes that much noise! 



Jonb1982 said:


> Eh up rfuker's!!!


Hey ya, how are you? 



Dee_Williams said:


> morning all!!!
> 
> 
> good week??


Wasn't too bad actually, not too busy, not too boring, just how I like them. :flrt:

Mums taking me shopping today, yey. :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Morning Dee! Sounds good, I got woken up by my uncle who has no concept of his own noise, thank god I don't live with him, he wakes up at 6am and makes that much noise!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ya, how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't too bad actually, not too busy, not too boring, just how I like them. :flrt:
> 
> Mums taking me shopping today, yey. :flrt:



Hey! I'm good ta!!! 

Is your mum treating you!!??


----------



## Biggys

Just got back from work :2thumb:

I'm in an exceedingly good mood today :flrt::flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Hey! I'm good ta!!!
> 
> Is your mum treating you!!??


I hope so! If I see anything i like she'll no doubt buy it for me. :flrt:



Biggys said:


> Just got back from work :2thumb:
> 
> I'm in an exceedingly good mood today :flrt::flrt:


Didn't you go to work last night? 

Well that's good! 

I'm freezing today.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Didn't you go to work last night?
> 
> Well that's good!
> 
> I'm freezing today.


Nope :lol2:

I work tuesday, wednesday, thursday, and satuday :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Awwww that sucks , wrap up in your duvet and chill :no1:


----------



## JustJack

My mantis shed :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Afternoon everyone


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Afternoon everyone


Hello dude 

how are you ? 










:blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Hello dude
> 
> how are you ?
> 
> image
> 
> :blush:


I'm good thanks 

Yourself?

And, erm, you seem to have a worm on your hand :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I'm good thanks
> 
> Yourself?
> 
> And, erm, you seem to have a worm on your hand :lol2:


Good to hear 

I'm great thanks dude : victory:

Been up to much ?

Ohh yeah...about that 

Was feeding her, thought ahh she is only small don't need tongs....I was wrong :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Haha, ah well  Tongs next time 

I've been researching into the taxonomy side of things a bit deeper, and OMG, it's really interesting and amazing 

( Yes, I'm a geek :lol2: )


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Hello dude
> 
> how are you ?
> 
> image
> 
> :blush:


is that a bredles (sp?)
looks good whatever it (he/she?) is 

just realized it's biting you


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Haha, ah well  Tongs next time
> 
> I've been researching into the taxonomy side of things a bit deeper, and OMG, it's really interesting and amazing
> 
> ( Yes, I'm a geek :lol2: )


 
Deffinatly :lol2:

Dude that does sound pretty cool :2thumb:

You still working on the Haplos ?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> is that a bredles (sp?)
> looks good whatever it (he/she?) is
> 
> just realized it's biting you


Bredls 

Morelia Bredli :2thumb:

thanks mate, she is a reduced pattern bred by MoreliaUk on here : victory:

Yup she nailed me


----------



## snowgoose

Yup 

The haplos will be first, and as there's 3 of us doing it, we should hopefully come up with something.

I would have a go myself, but want a second and third opinion as it's my first, but will give me some experience


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Yup
> 
> The haplos will be first, and as there's 3 of us doing it, we should hopefully come up with something.
> 
> I would have a go myself, but want a second and third opinion as it's my first, but will give me some experience


Awesome 

So what are you trying to achieve, what the full scientific name for the speices is ?


----------



## snowgoose

Basically, yes :lol2:

I need to wait until I get the others sent to me. Which will then be examined against the description of the holotype of the species, and taken from there.


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Basically, yes :lol2:
> 
> I need to wait until I get the others sent to me. Which will then be examined against the description of the holotype of the species, and taken from there.


 
Sounds cool mate 

Are you hoping to re-classify or give the first classification on a speices ?


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Sounds cool mate
> 
> Are you hoping to re-classify or give the first classification on a speices ?


Neither :lol2:

Just try and get an ID on what species it is at first


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Neither :lol2:
> 
> Just try and get an ID on what species it is at first


Ahhh awesome 










:lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Ahhh awesome
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2: :lol2:

And im backk


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> :lol2: :lol2:
> 
> And im backk


Welcome back dude :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Welcome back dude :lol2:


It's good to be back :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> It's good to be back :lol2:


You missed us that much ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


How is the mantid dude ?


----------



## geckodelta

Hey guys


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> You missed us that much ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> How is the mantid dude ?


No to at all :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Good thanks... Looking a little bit bigger :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Hey guys


Hello mate 

How's you?


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Hello mate
> 
> How's you?


Good thanks  you?


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Good thanks  you?


Im good thanks


----------



## Biggys

Hello Callum : victory:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Add my FB group!!!

Log in | Facebook

:no1:


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Add my FB group!!!
> 
> Log in | Facebook
> 
> :no1:


Do we get cookies ? :hmm:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> Do we get cookies ? :hmm:


You all get an invisible five pound note each.


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> You all get an invisible five pound note each.


Is said five pound note spendable ? :hmm:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> Is said five pound note spendable ? :hmm:


Probably on PayPal as "gift".


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Probably on PayPal as "gift".


I will think about it :hmm:



I'm just playing you about, what is the group about fella ?


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> I will think about it :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just playing you about, what is the group about fella ?


The disappearance of the Mackems on FB (Sunderland supporters).


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> The disappearance of the Mackems on FB (Sunderland supporters).


Sunderland ? :blush:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> Sunderland ? :blush:


Dirty Mackems, google is your friend.


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Dirty Mackems, google is your friend.


:rotfl:


----------



## Dee_Williams

stop encourage isms you. :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> stop encourage isms you. :gasp:


I'm not doing anything :gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

either of you. bad people. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> either of you. bad people. :whip:


It was him *points*


----------



## spinnin_tom

how is everybody tonight ??
just watched scott pilgrim
ramona ( Mary Elizabeth Winstead ) WOW O:


----------



## vivalabam

Hey everyone, bet you're all starting forget about me, I've hardly been on! 

Well went shopping with mum earlier, got some new short shorts, a new short skirt, a new short dress and some awesome high heeled boots with wool inside. :flrt:

Also highlight of my day, I tried on a skirt in a size 8 and it was too big. :flrt: 1 off, but it's still nice. :lol2:

then went to the gym, now I'm so tired and about ready to pass out. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hey everyone, bet you're all starting forget about me, I've hardly been on!


How can we forget about you :flrt:



vivalabam said:


> *Well went shopping with mum earlier, got some new short shorts, a new short skirt, a new short dress and some awesome high heeled boots with wool inside. :flrt:*


*

*I don't know what any of those are....any chance of some pictures to show us what these weird things are ? :whistling2:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:



vivalabam said:


> Also highlight of my day, I tried on a skirt in a size 8 and it was too big. :flrt: 1 off, but it's still nice. :lol2:


Awww that is awesome, well done :no1:



vivalabam said:


> then went to the gym, now I'm so tired and about ready* to pass out.* :blush:


 
Make sure it is something soft, so you don't hurt yourself :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> How can we forget about you :flrt:
> 
> [/B]I don't know what any of those are....any chance of some pictures to show us what these weird things are ? :whistling2:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Awww that is awesome, well done :no1:
> 
> Make sure it is something soft, so you don't hurt yourself :lol2:


Aww. :flrt:

LOL! Well I'm not getting changed into them now, it's freezing, but when I have them on i'll post some pics. :whistling2:

Haha, I can't wait for dinner, go watch x factor and lounge on the sofa. :lol2: Mum only started cooking just now.


----------



## spinnin_tom

WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG


How To Care For Tarantulas (Creepy Crawlies)


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG
> 
> 
> How To Care For Tarantulas (Creepy Crawlies)


I don't have sounds, care to give me the highlights? :blush:

My mum just came in to ask me to open a jar, since when did I become the man of the house... :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I don't have sounds, care to give me the highlights? :blush:
> 
> My mum just came in to ask me to open a jar, since when did I become the man of the house... :whistling2:


the script is all there:

Step 1: Housing and Bedding
Keep your Chilean Rose tarantula in a well-ventilated glass or plastic tank with a secure lid. Install a heat mat and a thermostat at the back of the tank to keep the temperature at 25 degrees. Place the thermostat sensor over the heat source. Also fit a thermometer to check the temperature. The tank itself should measure about 30 centimetres by 20 by 10. The floor should be covered with a thick layer of substrate such as cocoa fibre which should be kept moist. Wood bark will provide the spider with somewhere to hide. Use silica gel or soak cotton wool in bottled water and place it in a small dish for the spider to drink from. Humidity should be 60-70% which can be checked with a hydrometer. Tarantulas don't like bright lights so keep the tank out of direct sunlight and away from radiators and draughts. Don't keep more than one in the same tank, as there is a risk that the weakest may be eaten.

Step 2: Handling
It is not advisable to handle your tarantula as you may be allergic to it's bite. It may also release hairs that can irritate the skin, nose and eyes. When it needs to be moved, coax it into a ventilated container that can be closed afterwards.

Step 3: Diet
Feed your tarantula live crickets, locusts and mealworms. The insects themselves should be fed beforehand with a nutrient rich mixture available from pet shops. Feed your spider one insect at a time. Tarantulas may eat 2 or 3 at a time, or refuse altogether. Spiders don't eat every day and sometimes fast for a week or more. 
It is important not to feed your tarantula before, during and just after it sheds it skin as live prey may bite it. You will know it is shedding it's skin as it will make a web and flip over onto its back. It may lay on its back without moving for days. Do not touch or disturb it but make sure it has a source of water.

Step 4: Exercise and Play
Tarantulas will get any exercise they need from within their enclosure. Avoid handling as if you are allergic to a tarantula bite it may be fatal.

Step 5: Cleaning
Tarantulas don't make much mess, but you should change the substrate and clean and disinfect the tank every 3 or 4 months using an arachnid friendly disinfectant.

Step 6: Health
Your spider should have few health problems if kept in the right conditions. It is important not to keep live insects in the tank if they are not being eaten and your spider is shedding, as it may be bitten by its prey.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Aww. :flrt:


I'm quite hurt you think we would of forgotten about you 




vivalabam said:


> LOL! Well I'm not getting changed into them now, it's freezing, but when I have them on i'll post some pics. :whistling2:


Could wear them when you come down to see me aswell...:whistling2:

I joke don't, it will be stupidly distracting :lol2:





vivalabam said:


> Haha, I can't wait for dinner, go watch x factor and lounge on the sofa. :lol2: Mum only started cooking just now.


Awesome 

is it still the auditions ? 

Really :gasp:, what an odd time :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> the script is all there:
> 
> Step 1: Housing and Bedding
> Keep your Chilean Rose tarantula in a well-ventilated glass or plastic tank with a secure lid. Install a heat mat and a thermostat at the back of the tank to keep the temperature at 25 degrees. Place the thermostat sensor over the heat source. Also fit a thermometer to check the temperature. The tank itself should measure about 30 centimetres by 20 by 10. The floor should be covered with a thick layer of substrate such as cocoa fibre which should be kept moist. Wood bark will provide the spider with somewhere to hide. Use silica gel or soak cotton wool in bottled water and place it in a small dish for the spider to drink from. Humidity should be 60-70% which can be checked with a hydrometer. Tarantulas don't like bright lights so keep the tank out of direct sunlight and away from radiators and draughts. Don't keep more than one in the same tank, as there is a risk that the weakest may be eaten.
> 
> Step 2: Handling
> It is not advisable to handle your tarantula as you may be allergic to it's bite. It may also release hairs that can irritate the skin, nose and eyes. When it needs to be moved, coax it into a ventilated container that can be closed afterwards.
> 
> Step 3: Diet
> Feed your tarantula live crickets, locusts and mealworms. The insects themselves should be fed beforehand with a nutrient rich mixture available from pet shops. Feed your spider one insect at a time. Tarantulas may eat 2 or 3 at a time, or refuse altogether. Spiders don't eat every day and sometimes fast for a week or more.
> It is important not to feed your tarantula before, during and just after it sheds it skin as live prey may bite it. You will know it is shedding it's skin as it will make a web and flip over onto its back. It may lay on its back without moving for days. Do not touch or disturb it but make sure it has a source of water.
> 
> Step 4: Exercise and Play
> Tarantulas will get any exercise they need from within their enclosure. Avoid handling as if you are allergic to a tarantula bite it may be fatal.
> 
> Step 5: Cleaning
> Tarantulas don't make much mess, but you should change the substrate and clean and disinfect the tank every 3 or 4 months using an arachnid friendly disinfectant.
> 
> Step 6: Health
> Your spider should have few health problems if kept in the right conditions. It is important not to keep live insects in the tank if they are not being eaten and your spider is shedding, as it may be bitten by its prey.


It's not that bad, there's a few things that need to be changed, but overall it's not the worst care sheet I've read. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> I'm quite hurt you think we would of forgotten about you
> 
> 
> Could wear them when you come down to see me aswell...:whistling2:
> 
> I joke don't, it will be stupidly distracting :lol2:
> 
> 
> Awesome
> 
> is it still the auditions ?
> 
> Really :gasp:, what an odd time :lol2:


I was joking, I think I've posted enough to be remembered for a while, even if it's only that annoying blonde girl. :whistling2:

Haha they aren't day time stuff, it's more clubbing clothes.  Although I do want some day time clothes, might have to go shopping again. :whistling2:

Yeah it is, will be for a while, that's the only bit I really like. :flrt:

I know! I'm starving.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I was joking, I think I've posted enough to be remembered for a while, even if it's only that annoying blonde girl. :whistling2:


Now I feel like I'm in trouble :blush: :lol2:

I will remember you for more than being the blonde girl :flrt: 




vivalabam said:


> Haha they aren't day time stuff, it's more clubbing clothes.  Although I do want some day time clothes, might have to go shopping again. :whistling2:


Why are clubbing clothes different to day clothes :lol2:

I would wear a polo and jeans to both :blush:

Yeah go shopping again :Na_Na_Na_Na:



vivalabam said:


> Yeah it is, will be for a while, that's the only bit I really like. :flrt:


Same I love watching all the failures :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> I know! I'm starving.


Awwww


----------



## Dee_Williams

wow. the skinny presumably gay guy was amazing!!! :gasp:

been some really good ones on so far. have paused it for a bit as putting aerin to bed.


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Now I feel like I'm in trouble :blush: :lol2:
> 
> I will remember you for more than being the blonde girl :flrt:
> 
> Why are clubbing clothes different to day clothes :lol2:
> 
> I would wear a polo and jeans to both :blush:
> 
> Yeah go shopping again :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Same I love watching all the failures :lol2:
> 
> 
> Awwww


:lol2: You're not in trouble, although I'm still getting the whip out. :whip: Just incase. Haha well I hope so! 

Because clubbing clothes barely cover my bum, I can't get away with that during the day time, I'll be accuded of being a hooker or something. :blush:

Haha it's different for girls. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Yeah, and also the good ones, sometimes they can be awesome to watch.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> wow. the skinny presumably gay guy was amazing!!! :gasp:
> 
> been some really good ones on so far. have paused it for a bit as putting aerin to bed.


Don't tell me I have it on record! I do love x factor. :flrt: It's not actually that bad considering the good judges have gone.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: You're not in trouble, although I'm still getting the whip out. :whip: Just incase. Haha well I hope so!


Sweet....weather I'm in trouble or not, you still get it out...awesome :flrt:

:lol2:




vivalabam said:


> Because clubbing clothes barely cover my bum, I can't get away with that during the day time, I'll be accuded of being a hooker or something. :blush:


I see nothing wrong with that....people must be blind nowadays :whistling2:



vivalabam said:


> Haha it's different for girls. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You lot just have to be awkward don't you 



vivalabam said:


> Yeah, and also the good ones, sometimes they can be awesome to watch.


Indeed :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

biggys said:


> sweet....weather i'm in trouble or not, you still get it out...awesome


what??


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> what??


The whip.. Ty likes a bit of whipping from Kerry :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> The whip.. Ty likes a bit of whipping from Kerry :whistling2:


who doesn't, come on ???


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> what??


Wouldn't you like to know :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Trootle said:


> The whip.. Ty likes a bit of whipping from Kerry :whistling2:


I do :mf_dribble:

But it's strictly so she can practice for her horse riding....nothing dirty at all :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Wouldn't you like to know :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> I do :mf_dribble:
> 
> But it's strictly so she can practice for her horse riding....nothing dirty at all :whistling2:


Of course :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Of course :whistling2:


Tis....honest..:halo:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Wouldn't you like to know :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> I do :mf_dribble:
> 
> But it's strictly so she can practice for her horse riding....nothing dirty at all :whistling2:


 
whatever floats yer boat Ty


----------



## Dee_Williams

you lot will have to check him for whip marks at the next show/sale thing. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> you lot will have to check him for whip marks at the next show/sale thing. :lol2:


and burns from candle wax :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

not that you'd know of course........

hand cuff bruising too don't forget.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> whatever floats yer boat Ty


It's a big boat to float :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> you lot will have to check him for whip marks at the next show/sale thing. :lol2:


Dee you can do that, I don't want them checking my body :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> and burns from candle wax :blush:


:gasp:



Dee_Williams said:


> not that you'd know of course........
> 
> hand cuff bruising too don't forget.


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

but.
i thought they ( and you) might enjoy it more. sort of manly bonding.......... :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> but.
> i thought they ( and you) might enjoy it more. sort of manly bonding.......... :whistling2:


No....No man is going near my bits.. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> No....No man is going near my bits.. :lol2:


but what if the other man is a lot bigger than you :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

who said anything about bits??

i was talking about erm chest and wrists.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> but what if the other man is a lot bigger than you :whistling2:


The other man will be kicked repeatedly in the balls till he hits the floor...:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> who said anything about bits??
> 
> i was talking about erm chest and wrists.


 
Well I still don't want them having a look, you can though, and if Kerry hasn't done it properly you can teach her :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> The other man will be kicked repeatedly in the balls till he hits the floor...:lol2:


what if he has ruphlin (sp?)


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> what if he has ruphlin (sp?)


I will fight till the moment I hit that floor : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

Hey guys 
Just got back from some family party thing
some really really sexy girl spoke to me and gave me alcahol... 
only problem is shes like my second cousin so it fails  
shes like 19!


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Hey guys
> Just got back from some family party thing
> some really really sexy girl spoke to me and gave me alcahol...
> only problem is shes like my second cousin so it fails
> shes like 19!


:lol2: Unlucky


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> :lol2: Unlucky


I dont know if its the alcahol talking but she's soooo sexy.... god my familys so big everyone is related to me somehow! totally gonna meet up with her next week....
cant wait :mf_dribble:
:lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> I dont know if its the alcahol talking but she's soooo sexy.... god my familys so big everyone is related to me somehow! totally gonna meet up with her next week....
> cant wait :mf_dribble:
> :lol2:


Hahaha :lol2:

Are you a wee bit drunk then? :hmm: :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Hey guys
> Just got back from some family party thing
> some really really sexy girl spoke to me and gave me alcahol...
> only problem is shes like my second cousin so it fails
> shes like 19!


 
unlucky mate
speaking of rufilin :whistling2:


----------



## Dan99

geckodelta said:


> Hey guys
> Just got back from some family party thing
> some really really sexy girl spoke to me and gave me alcahol...
> only problem is shes like my second cousin so it fails
> shes like 19!


Well least you found out know, could have been worse if something started then you found out, if you know what I mean ;D


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Hahaha :lol2:
> 
> Are you a wee bit drunk then? :hmm: :lol2:


Well Im usualy very anti booze... but yes... yes I am :lol2:
I wasnt drinking but I was talking to this girl and she was like how old are you?
I was like im 16
she was like so you cant drink then? 
I was like meh :Na_Na_Na_Na:
she was like come here *hugged me and kissed my cheek* then she gave me her drink and she was just soo damn sexy I had to take it! 
that pretty much sums up the best moment of my life :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I dont know if its the alcahol talking but she's soooo sexy.... god my familys so big everyone is related to me somehow! totally gonna meet up with her next week....
> cant wait :mf_dribble:
> :lol2:


is it your sister or something and you're really drunk?


----------



## geckodelta

Dan99 said:


> Well least you found out know, could have been worse if something started then you found out, if you know what I mean ;D


Im pretty sure that its fine cause were like incredibly distantly related.. hell ima still try my luck :lol2:
I may feel diffrently about this when im sober....


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Well Im usualy very anti booze... but yes... yes I am :lol2:
> I wasnt drinking but I was talking to this girl and she was like how old are you?
> I was like im 16
> she was like so you cant drink then?
> I was like meh :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> she was like come here *hugged me and kissed my cheek* then she gave me her drink and she was just soo damn sexy I had to take it!
> that pretty much sums up the best moment of my life :whistling2:


Sounds like a good night then ! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> is it your sister or something and you're really drunk?


No shes like my second or 3rd cousin removed :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Sounds like a good night then ! :lol2:


yes... I am very happy right now.. and im meeting her next week so I should be happy then aswell :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> yes... I am very happy right now.. and im meeting her next week so I should be happy then aswell :lol2:


Any pics of the sexy girl in question :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Any pics of the sexy girl in question :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


nope.... I will take some when we meet up though... but hands off... she's like the fittest girl ive ever met so she's mine :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> nope.... I will take some when we meet up though... but hands off... she's like the fittest girl ive ever met so she's mine :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeh coursse your cousin is ALL yours :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2:

And I will be waiting for those pics :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Yeh coursse your cousin is ALL yours :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> And I will be waiting for those pics :whistling2: :lol2:


She's not my cousin... she's like my nan's cousins daughters daughter or something.... that makes it ok! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> She's not my cousin... she's like my nan's cousins daughters daughter or something.... that makes it ok! :lol2:


I think it should be they are either your cousin.. Or not your cousin.. Not like 2nd cousin on your daads side 3 times removed or that sh**! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> She's not my cousin... she's like my nan's cousins daughters daughter or something.... that makes it ok! :lol2:



your mum??


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> I think it should be they are either your cousin.. Or not your cousin.. Not like 2nd cousin on your daads side 3 times removed or that sh**! :lol2:


thats fine by me :Na_Na_Na_Na:
im so gonna go for this :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> thats fine by me :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> im so gonna go for this :lol2:


What picnic in the park? Home by 8 :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> What picnic in the park? Home by 8 :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2:


actually more like... movie night.. then sleeping round my aunties house :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> actually more like... movie night.. then sleeping round my aunties house :lol2:


Sounds fun :2thumb:

:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I dont know if its the alcahol talking but she's soooo sexy.... god my familys so big everyone is related to me somehow! totally gonna meet up with her next week....
> cant wait :mf_dribble:
> :lol2:


You're really into the illegal stuff aren't you... :whistling2:

After an exciting evening of watching come dine with me, I'm off to bed. 

Got some gym to do tomorrow, and a chinese with the family. Also have to show my uncle my spiders, he looked after them ages ago and wants to see them all again. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> You're really into the illegal stuff aren't you... :whistling2:
> 
> After an exciting evening of watching come dine with me, I'm off to bed.
> 
> Got some gym to do tomorrow, and a chinese with the family. Also have to show my uncle my spiders, he looked after them ages ago and wants to see them all again. :lol2:


Im drunk its allowed :Na_Na_Na_Na: you know you love it really


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Im drunk its allowed :Na_Na_Na_Na: you know you love it really


Haha wait until you get to 18, you'll know what drunk is then. :lol2:

If you came home with me you'd be passed out in the gutter somewhere, not on the forum. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Haha wait until you get to 18, you'll know what drunk is then. :lol2:
> 
> *If you came home with me* you'd be passed out in the gutter somewhere, not on the forum. :whistling2:


are you offering? :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> are you offering? :whistling2:


Well I'll have to take you out when you're 18, show you what real drinking is about. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well I'll have to take you out when you're 18, show you what real drinking is about. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


your still supposed to be taking me shoe shopping! im free all next week! :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> your still supposed to be taking me shoe shopping! im free all next week! :whistling2:


Shopping for flippers!


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Shopping for flippers!


No! :devil:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> No! :devil:


Shopping for *special shoes* :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Shopping for *special shoes* :whistling2:


Thats much better :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

Where is everyone..

Oh in bed probably like normal people :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Where is everyone..
> 
> Oh in bed probably like little children:lol2:


corrected it for you


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> corrected it for you


Well yeh!  

:lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Pah, I'm here. Just haven't bothered to say anything


----------



## geckodelta

Hey guys


----------



## selina20

Im here too lol


----------



## geckodelta

selina20 said:


> Im here too lol


you ok?


----------



## selina20

geckodelta said:


> you ok?


Yup lol recovering from friday night still lol. You?


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Yup lol recovering from friday night still lol. You?



Hi sel, was this your first night out in ages!?! Guessing it was a mega night if you are still rough!!


----------



## geckodelta

selina20 said:


> Yup lol recovering from friday night still lol. You?


recovering from last night lol
damn there was a sexy girl there :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Hi sel, was this your first night out in ages!?! Guessing it was a mega night if you are still rough!!


Yea it was i was fine till yesterday morning lol. Then it hit me how much i had drank lmao



geckodelta said:


> recovering from last night lol
> damn there was a sexy girl there :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Did u pull her?


----------



## Jonb1982

geckodelta said:


> recovering from last night lol
> damn there was a sexy girl there :Na_Na_Na_Na:



You can't nail your cousin!!!!!


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> recovering from last night lol
> damn there was a sexy girl there :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hahah :lol2:

Are you regretting anything this morning then?!

And morning!


----------



## geckodelta

selina20 said:


> Yea it was i was fine till yesterday morning lol. Then it hit me how much i had drank lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Did u pull her?


as john says :lol2: although techinically she's like my step second cousin or something cause its through marriage so were not even blood related in the slightest! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Jonb1982 said:


> You can't nail your cousin!!!!!


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Hahah :lol2:
> 
> Are you regretting anything this morning then?!
> 
> And morning!


No... No Im not... :lol2:
Morning!!!!


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> No... No Im not... :lol2:
> Morning!!!!


:lol2:

Hows you??


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Hows you??


Feeling great :Na_Na_Na_Na:
you?


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Feeling great :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> you?


Im good thanks!

Tired though


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Im good thanks!
> 
> Tired though


Im wide awake!
I thought alcahol was supposed to make you feel bad in the morning.. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Im wide awake!
> I thought alcahol was supposed to make you feel bad in the morning.. :lol2:


How can you be wide awake!?!? Are you sure it was alcohol?! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> How can you be wide awake!?!? Are you sure it was alcohol?! :lol2:


I dont know... i drank quite a bit of champaigne and Im pretty sure thats alcahol... whatever that girl gave to me tasted really nice :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> I dont know... i drank quite a bit of champaigne and Im pretty sure thats alcahol... whatever that girl gave to me tasted really nice :lol2:


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


I think it was some kind of vodka or something... she's my favourite person on earth because she is awesome :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Only 2 days until you see her! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Only 2 days until you see her! :lol2:


I know! :lol2:
im ever so slightly excited :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> I know! :lol2:
> im ever so slightly excited :whistling2:


Just slightly?!:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Just slightly?!:lol2:


of course :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Whats everyone got planned for the day?!


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Whats everyone got planned for the day?!



I'm going to my rents to watch the footy later and I'll probably sink a few cans later this evening!!


A fun packed day!!!


----------



## JustJack

Sounds good!!!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone! 

I'm officially 8 stone 5 this morning, I'm well happy! Although I'm having a chinese tonight, I'm sure it will all become a distant memory after that. :whistling2:

Todays plans are doing nothing all morning, my uncle is coming over to look at the Ts, then it's gym time, then off to my grandmas for the chinese. :lol2: Maybe a casino tonight, but that's not certain yet.


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I'm officially 8 stone 5 this morning, I'm well happy! Although I'm having a chinese tonight, I'm sure it will all become a distant memory after that. :whistling2:
> 
> Todays plans are doing nothing all morning, my uncle is coming over to look at the Ts, then it's gym time, then off to my grandmas for the chinese. :lol2: Maybe a casino tonight, but that's not certain yet.


ERM!!! OLD!!! how very dare you!!!!!!!

I hope you put on 6 pounds now for that comment!!!


(didn't want to ruin the guys mantis thread so I posted in here lol)


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I'm officially 8 stone 5 this morning, I'm well happy! Although I'm having a chinese tonight, I'm sure it will all become a distant memory after that. :whistling2:
> 
> Todays plans are doing nothing all morning, my uncle is coming over to look at the Ts, then it's gym time, then off to my grandmas for the chinese. :lol2: Maybe a casino tonight, but that's not certain yet.


Morning Kerry :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I'm officially 8 stone 5 this morning, I'm well happy! Although I'm having a chinese tonight, I'm sure it will all become a distant memory after that. :whistling2:
> 
> Todays plans are doing nothing all morning, my uncle is coming over to look at the Ts, then it's gym time, then off to my grandmas for the chinese. :lol2: Maybe a casino tonight, but that's not certain yet.


Morning batman! god im doing nothing today.. gonna be so bored.. im hoping one of my friends asks me to do something cause otherwise I have to help my mum do stuff! :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> ERM!!! OLD!!! how very dare you!!!!!!!
> 
> I hope you put on 6 pounds now for that comment!!!
> 
> 
> (didn't want to ruin the guys mantis thread so I posted in here lol)


Haha I probably will! I seem to loose the motivation when I'm at a happy weight, then out comes the chocolate and ice cream. :blush: I only have to keep it up for another week, then it's my friends party. :lol2:



Trootle said:


> Morning Kerry :flrt: :flrt:


Morning. :flrt:



geckodelta said:


> Morning batman! god im doing nothing today.. gonna be so bored.. im hoping one of my friends asks me to do something cause otherwise I have to help my mum do stuff! :gasp:


Haha you've been so busy recently though, you've hardly been online!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Haha I probably will! I seem to loose the motivation when I'm at a happy weight, then out comes the chocolate and ice cream. :blush: I only have to keep it up for another week, then it's my friends party. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning. :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha you've been so busy recently though, you've hardly been online!


I know... I Just hate not doing anything! :lol2:
Plus Im trying to limit my time spent on here because I just get my hopes up that maybe someday you will feel the same way about me as I do for you  :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I know... I Just hate not doing anything! :lol2:
> Plus Im trying to limit my time spent on here because I just get my hopes up that maybe someday you will feel the same way about me as I do for you  :whistling2:


:lol2: I feel the love.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I feel the love.


I dont...


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I dont...


I'm old enough to be your mother. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

you sobered up yet mate??
remember this morning  ?


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'm old enough to be your mother. :whistling2:


No your not... your old enough to make my friends jealous


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> you sobered up yet mate??
> remember this morning  ?


Yep... I stand by it :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I'm old enough to be your mother. :whistling2:



That would make me a Grandad wouldn't it Kerry lol


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> No your not... your old enough to make my friends jealous


LMAO! Nothing to do with what I look like, just the fact I'm an old fart. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LMAO! Nothing to do with what I look like, just the fact I'm an old fart. :whistling2:


No cause dating an old person wouldnt make my friends jealous... but dating a young sexy adult would :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> That would make me a Grandad wouldn't it Kerry lol


Best say great granddad, just to be on the safe side. :whistling2::lol2:



geckodelta said:


> No cause dating an old person wouldnt make my friends jealous... but dating a young sexy adult would :whistling2:


LOL! Well that's every girls dream, to go out with someone young enough to enjoy cartoons, just to make his friends jealous. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Best say great granddad, just to be on the safe side. :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Well that's every girls dream, to go out with someone young enough to enjoy cartoons, just to make his friends jealous. :lol2:


Family guy is the best show ever!
and pretty please.... I have big feet you know  
Im also italian so I could cook you fresh pasta and pizza.. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

just gonna stay out of this one


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Best say great granddad, just to be on the safe side. :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Well that's every girls dream, to go out with someone young enough to enjoy cartoons, just to make his friends jealous. :lol2:



Oooh the cheek!! I do have a few grey hairs though lol


----------



## Biggys

Hey....whats this....I'm gone for the morning and Callums trying to make a move...:whip:


:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Hey....whats this....I'm gone for the morning and Callums trying to make a move...:whip:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


just don't ask Ty


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Hey....whats this....I'm gone for the morning and Callums trying to make a move...:whip:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


I was gone for a month and you only chose to make a move when I got back....
Too scared to try on your own I guess :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> just don't ask Ty


:lol2: 



geckodelta said:


> I was gone for a month and you only chose to make a move when I got back....
> Too scared to try on your own I guess :whistling2:


Well you were gone for a month :lol2:

and it was before you came back actually :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you were gone for a month :lol2:
> 
> and it was before you came back actually :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It was like the night I came back :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Family guy is the best show ever!
> and pretty please.... I have big feet you know
> Im also italian so I could cook you fresh pasta and pizza.. :whistling2:


LOL! I can't eat pizza, too fattening. :whistling2:



Jonb1982 said:


> Oooh the cheek!! I do have a few grey hairs though lol


Haha, see old man! :lol2:



Biggys said:


> Hey....whats this....I'm gone for the morning and Callums trying to make a move...:whip:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


I know, I only came on for a morning chat. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL! *I can't eat pizza, too fattening*. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, see old man! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I only came on for a morning chat. :lol2:


All the more reason to work it off after dinner :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Hey guys
> Just got back from some family party thing
> some really really sexy girl spoke to me and gave me alcahol...
> only problem is shes like my second cousin so it fails
> shes like 19!


Wow.......so...erm....you do know you can go on Jeremy Kyle at 16..:whistling2:



geckodelta said:


> It was like the night I came back :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh good to see you were keeping track of the time you big stalker you :Na_Na_Na_Na:



vivalabam said:


> I know, I only came on for a morning chat. :lol2:


Awww, you come on for a nice chat and he is trying to corrupt your poor innocent sexy Mind :devil:

:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Wow.......so...erm....you do know you can go on Jeremy Kyle at 16..:whistling2:
> 
> *she was soooo sexy.*
> 
> Oh good to see you were keeping track of the time you big stalker you :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> *Damn right.*
> 
> 
> Awww, you come on for a nice chat and he is trying to corrupt your poor innocent sexy Mind :devil:
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> *oh shhh *


:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :whistling2:


 She is your cousin dude :gasp:

We don't need a real life repeat of the hills have eyes :roll2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> She is your cousin dude :gasp:
> 
> We don't need a real life repeat of the hills have eyes :roll2:


shes not my cousin... she like my 3rd cousin and were not even blood related! 
I dont care anyway
she sexy as :censor:
:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> shes not my cousin... she like my 3rd cousin and were not even blood related!
> I dont care anyway
> she sexy as :censor:
> :lol2:


Wait shush.............


Can anyone else hear banjo's playing ? :hmm:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Wait shush.............
> 
> 
> Can anyone else hear banjo's playing ? :hmm:
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I actually have no idea what that means :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> I actually have no idea what that means :lol2:


Neither do I :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Neither do I :lol2:


I think tylers gone a bit mental :lol2:
Oh well :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> I think tylers gone a bit mental :lol2:
> Oh well :whistling2:


He hasn't 'gone' mental.. 

He IS mental! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Paul c 1

I take it no one has seen the film 'Deliverance' then eh?
-P


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> He hasn't 'gone' mental..
> 
> He IS mental! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:
kerry totally ignored my efforts :'(


----------



## geckodelta

Paul c 1 said:


> I take it no one has seen the film 'Deliverance' then eh?
> -P


Nope.........


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I actually have no idea what that means :lol2:





Trootle said:


> Neither do I :lol2:


 
Google Hills have eyes....



geckodelta said:


> I think tylers gone a bit mental :lol2:
> Oh well :whistling2:





Trootle said:


> He hasn't 'gone' mental..
> 
> He IS mental! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Indeed 8)



geckodelta said:


> :lol2:
> kerry totally ignored my efforts :'(


No surprise really is it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> :lol2:
> kerry totally ignored my efforts :'(


You have been BLANKED good and proper :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Google Hills have eyes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed 8)
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise really is it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Isnt the hills with eyes the nasty one with all the people in the hills who ra** and eat each other?! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Isnt the hills with eyes the nasty one with all the people in the hills who ra** and eat each other?! :lol2:


Yup....there were all interbred mutants :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Yup....there were all interbred mutants :lol2:


:rotfl: :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Right I'ma stop being mean now :lol2:

How is everyone ?


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Right I'ma stop being mean now :lol2:
> 
> How is everyone ?


Im very good thanks XD

Yourself??


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Im very good thanks XD
> 
> Yourself??


Good to hear. 

I'm still really confused, but I'm beyond caring now :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> I'm still really confused, but I'm beyond caring now :lol2:


About earlier?!? 

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> About earlier?!?
> 
> :lol2:


Yeah...weird.. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yeah...weird.. :lol2:


What happended earlier? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

geckodelta said:


> What happended earlier? :lol2:


She has gone on her xbox instead of replying :gasp:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> She has gone on her xbox instead of replying :gasp:


:lol2: :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> :lol2: :lol2:


its not like she's even busy! :whip:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> What happended earlier? :lol2:


Woke up and went for a shower, fells asleep in the shower, woke up wrapped a towel around my self and woke up in my bed 2 hours later...I don't even remember walking to bed :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> She has gone on her xbox instead of replying :gasp:


Because she hates you :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> its not like she's even busy! :whip:


To busy for you :whistling2:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Damn you guys! I need comforting! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Damn you guys! I need comforting! :lol2:


 
Pffft.....you don't need comforting, you need a big dose of man the hell up :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

What Ty said


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Pffft.....you don't need comforting, you need a big dose of man the hell up :whistling2:


says you with your quiet feminine voice :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> says you with your quiet feminine voice :whistling2:


Not feminine at all, but I wasn't going to shout in your nans ear :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Not feminine at all, but I wasn't going to shout in your nans ear :lol2:


Did you even meet anyone?! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Did you even meet anyone?! :lol2:


Knotism37, Cornmorphs, and I saw lots of other people, but got ignored 

*glares at Tom*


----------



## Dee_Williams

how could they ignore you???

i know, you were hunched up trying to be short. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> how could they ignore you???
> 
> i know, you were hunched up trying to be short. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:blush:

I try to stand up tall, but it's embarrassing to be head and shoulders above everyone :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

you are emant ot be. that is the good bit about being tall!!! :bash:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> you are emant ot be. that is the good bit about being tall!!! :bash:


Well like I said, i will start talking tall from now on then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

talking? hmmm....

it comes from years of shouting "sit up striaght and tall and keep your heels down" at kids on ponies. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> talking? hmmm....


Fail :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> it comes from years of shouting "sit up striaght and tall and keep your heels down" at kids on ponies. :lol2:


 
Awwww :lol2:

I will listen then


----------



## mcluskyisms

Happy magical fantastic super Sunday afternoon internets.


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Happy magical fantastic super Sunday afternoon internets.


 
Hello dude, how are you ?


----------



## Jonb1982

Afternoon!!!

I'm in a foul mood!!!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Afternoon!!!
> 
> I'm in a foul mood!!!


Hey dude,

Wassup fella ?


----------



## mcluskyisms

Jonb1982 said:


> I'm in a foul mood!!!


Wouldn't have anything to do with football would it... :whistling2:

Hah


----------



## Jonb1982

mcluskyisms said:


> Wouldn't have anything to do with football would it... :whistling2:
> 
> Hah


Yes, although could be worse, I could be an arsenal fan, they have just been tonked 8-2!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Hey everyone, been busy today, showing my uncle my collection, he is impressed with the praying mantids, not so much with the spiders and wants a frog. :lol2:

Now I'm off for a chinese (eww) and then to the casino, to gamble no money because I don't have any. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hey everyone, been busy today, showing my uncle my collection, he is impressed with the praying mantids, not so much with the spiders and wants a frog. :lol2:
> 
> Now I'm off for a chinese (eww) and then to the casino, to gamble no money because I don't have any. :blush:


Heya Kerry :flrt:

Sounds like fun 

is he going to get a praying mantis ? :hmm: 


I got bored and made cakes :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Heya Kerry :flrt:
> 
> Sounds like fun
> 
> is he going to get a praying mantis ? :hmm:
> 
> 
> I got bored and made cakes :blush:


I have no idea, I think he likes them, just not the effort of feeding them. :lol2: He doesn't want a small one that eats fruit flies, he doesn't like them... 

Mmm cake... Fancy sending me one? 

Wait, what kind of cake... 

Not that it matters, mmm cake. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I have no idea, I think he likes them, just not the effort of feeding them. :lol2: He doesn't want a small one that eats fruit flies, he doesn't like them...


Hahaha, ahh so he wants a adult so it can munch the big stuff XD



vivalabam said:


> Mmm cake... Fancy sending me one?
> 
> Wait, what kind of cake...
> 
> Not that it matters, mmm cake. :mf_dribble:


There are two types 

Quantro sponge with a chocolate fudge icing 

Or vanilla sponge with a vinilla mascapone icing with sprinkles 

Which ones do you want :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

We only had pink decorations......:devil:


----------



## Dee_Williams

you picked out the pink ones really. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> you picked out the pink ones really. :whistling2:


I didn't :blush:, I wanted to put strawberrys on top, but my mum said no sprinkles :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

just thought you lot deserve a picture of me:

"introducing Clyde [previously monster], my carolina aztec corn"


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> just thought you lot deserve a picture of me:
> 
> "introducing Clyde [previously monster], my carolina aztec corn"
> image


 
Awww stunning corn mate :2thumb:

and I swear you are always on the floor in your pictures :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> just thought you lot deserve a picture of me:
> 
> "introducing Clyde [previously monster], my carolina aztec corn"
> image



I preferred the earlier cake picture!!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> I preferred the earlier cake picture!!


Woooooooooooop :no1: 


:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Awww stunning corn mate :2thumb:
> 
> and I swear you are always on the floor in your pictures :lol2:


hmm, i am aren't i. :whistling2:



Jonb1982 said:


> I preferred the earlier cake picture!!


:'( :bash:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> hmm, i am aren't i. :whistling2:


Yeah you are :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I recon you are a drunk, and you can't stand up :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle

Biggys said:


> Yeah you are :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I recon you are a drunk, and you can't stand up :whistling2::lol2:


or he actually has no legs, which is why we only see pics of his top half?


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> or he actually has no legs, which is why we only see pics of his top half?


:gasp:

I think you might of cracked the case :notworthy:

Have a cupcake as a prize :flrt:


----------



## garlicpickle

Biggys said:


> :gasp:
> 
> I think you might of cracked the case :notworthy:
> 
> Have a cupcake as a prize :flrt:


cheers :no1:


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> cheers :no1:


No worries :lol2:

I'm debating about making some more tomorrow and piping little spiders on them :hmm: :blush:


----------



## garlicpickle

Biggys said:


> No worries :lol2:
> 
> I'm debating about making some more tomorrow and piping little spiders on them :hmm: :blush:


use real spiders?


----------



## spinnin_tom

garlicpickle said:


> or he actually has no legs, which is why we only see pics of his top half?


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ucing-clyde-pics-him-nomming.html#post8846144

this proves otherwise 
kerry can vouch that i have legs, so can harry and luke


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> use real spiders?


Nooooo, I couldn't hurt a spider 


Maybe take some pictures of my spiders, and then print them on sugar paper :hmm:


----------



## garlicpickle

Biggys said:


> Nooooo, I couldn't hurt a spider
> 
> 
> Maybe take some pictures of my spiders, and then print them on sugar paper :hmm:


I didn't mean bake them :lol2: you could get a batch of slings to pose on top after icing


----------



## spinnin_tom

garlicpickle said:


> I didn't mean bake them :lol2: you could get a batch of slings to pose on top after icing


as you do !!


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> I didn't mean bake them :lol2: you could get a batch of slings to pose on top after icing


 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhh I get what you mean now :2thumb:

Hmmm I might do, but I only have old world slings atm, and they will kill me and steal my cupcakes :lol2:


good Idea though


----------



## Dee_Williams

cupcake stealing spiders?? :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> cupcake stealing spiders?? :gasp:


Indeed :gasp:

Imagine putting a little OBT on a cup cake, it would be the worlds cutest but scariest cup cake ever :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Indeed :gasp:
> 
> Imagine putting a little OBT on a cup cake, it would be the worlds cutest but scariest cup cake ever :gasp:


naah, G.rosea.. they're evil


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> naah, G.rosea.. they're evil


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

well i itch anytime i go near my chaco. i only noticed last time i fed. :blush:

wondered why my arm always itched. ooops.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> well i itch anytime i go near my chaco. i only noticed last time i fed. :blush:
> 
> wondered why my arm always itched. ooops.


Awwww :lol2:

Have a hot shower, it normally gets rid of them all, just don't let the arm water get on any other part of your bobdy of it will itch there aswell :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

just ate a cold potato 
YUM


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> just ate a cold potato
> YUM


How strange!!

I've just had a curry!!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> How strange!!
> 
> I've just had a curry!!!!


it did start as a warm potato, 5 hours later, it's cold 


CURRY <3


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> it did start as a warm potato, 5 hours later, it's cold
> 
> 
> CURRY <3



Was yum, chicken liver starter and chicken madras main

Although I will probably have an arse like the Japanese flag in the morning!!


----------



## geckodelta

garlicpickle said:


> I didn't mean bake them :lol2: you could get a batch of slings to pose on top after icing


Kerry also has legs.... :mf_dribble:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Was yum, chicken liver starter and chicken madras main
> 
> Although I will probably have an arse like the Japanese flag in the morning!!



chicken liver?
is that even curry food lol?

and thank you for that last part


----------



## geckodelta

geckodelta said:


> Kerry also has legs.... :mf_dribble:


Crap I quoted the wrong thing! It was supposed to be Tom saying kerry could vouche that he has legs!


----------



## snowgoose

Evening


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> chicken liver?
> is that even curry food lol?
> 
> and thank you for that last part


Yeah man, it was in a tikka sauce!!

You can curry anything!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Crap I quoted the wrong thing! It was supposed to be Tom saying kerry could vouche that he has legs!


LAWL



snowgoose said:


> Evening


gooood evening mr goose



Jonb1982 said:


> Yeah man, it was in a tikka sauce!!
> 
> You can curry anything!!!


you can indeed, 
curry sock :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> LAWL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can indeed,
> Wank sock :2thumb:


Disgusting young Tom!!


----------



## Biggys

Dude, Curry liver sounds tasty :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Disgusting young Tom!!


sorry old Jon !!


----------



## vivalabam

Urgh, I hate my life, I hate my family, now I'm off to bed to sleep off all the food I've eaten. 

Ah well shopping tomorrow, maybe I can get some clothes to cheer me up, here's hoping!


----------



## Dee_Williams

awww kerry that doesn't sound good. 

the shopping bit sounds good though, have fun!


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning folks!!!!!


----------



## JustJack

Morning!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

morning!


----------



## Jonb1982

It's quiet in here!! Anybody wanna come help clean my house today lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

No :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> No :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Awww go on, I won't make you clean the skids off the toilet!!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

ewwwwww. :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> awww kerry that doesn't sound good.
> 
> the shopping bit sounds good though, have fun!


Yeah, just a bad evening really, wish I never went...

Yeah I'll hopefully get some nice new things. :flrt: Just having lunch then we're going. 



Jonb1982 said:


> Morning folks!!!!!





Trootle said:


> Morning!!!


Morning! :flrt:



Jonb1982 said:


> It's quiet in here!! Anybody wanna come help clean my house today lol


Hmm, pass. :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Hi Kerry, what was your last post all about last night!!??


----------



## Colosseum

What a crap night!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

o dear. crap nights all round??


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Hi Kerry, what was your last post all about last night!!??


My uncle had a go at me for not liking Chinese, even though I said I'd just have something else and I was ok. Yet he told me I should be there if I didn't like it, well thanks for making me feel welcome! 

I never used to go round anyones house, I just used to stay at home all the time, never wanted to be social, I thought, now I'm a bit grown up I'll go and do a family thing... Won't be doing that again! I prefered staying at home. :blush:

Me being a little over sensitive I know, but still I didn't expect to be spoken to like that, shocked me a little... Also the fact I didn't even get an apology, well... One, it went like this, *sarcastic voice* well I'm sorry but she knew what was happening. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

awwwww  familys are a pain in the :censor: sometimes.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> awwwww  familys are a pain in the :censor: sometimes.


I know, it didn't help my other uncle widing everyone up, he usually does it, but everyone ignores him. Everyone was in a bad mood the way my uncle spoke to me, my mum was fuming, my auntie was getting irritated at my uncle who was winding everyone up, and my grandma spent the whole night sulking. :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> *my uncle had a go at me for not liking chinese*, even though i said i'd just have something else and i was ok. Yet he told me i should be there if i didn't like it, well thanks for making me feel welcome!
> 
> I never used to go round anyones house, i just used to stay at home all the time, never wanted to be social, i thought, now i'm a bit grown up i'll go and do a family thing... Won't be doing that again! I prefered staying at home. :blush:
> 
> Me being a little over sensitive i know, but still i didn't expect to be spoken to like that, shocked me a little... Also the fact i didn't even get an apology, well... One, it went like this, *sarcastic voice* well i'm sorry but she knew what was happening. :lol2:



pmsl!


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I know, it didn't help my other uncle widing everyone up, he usually does it, but everyone ignores him. Everyone was in a bad mood the way my uncle spoke to me, my mum was fuming, my auntie was getting irritated at my uncle who was winding everyone up, and my grandma spent the whole night sulking. :lol2:



That's families for you!!! I bet you wish you'd stayed at home!!!


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> What a crap night!!!



Why!!??


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> pmsl!


I know! I said I'd have something else, which meant an omlette from the same menu... Or I said I'll have a bit of what my mums having as she isn't a fan. Apparently you're not a part of my family unless you eat chinese. :whistling2:

Although he did plan all his take aways from the previous week around the chinese last night. :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> That's families for you!!! I bet you wish you'd stayed at home!!!


I really do, I would have had some nice food and not get moaned at. Ah well I know to stay home for future family things. :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I know! I said I'd have something else, which meant an omlette from the same menu... Or I said I'll have a bit of what my mums having as she isn't a fan. Apparently you're not a part of my family unless you eat chinese. :whistling2:
> 
> Although he did plan all his take aways from the previous week around the chinese last night. :whistling2:



Wow does he keep a takeaway diary lol


----------



## Colosseum

Jonb1982 said:


> Why!!??



I had nose bleed after nose bleed last night was dizzy I just generally felt like a jerked upon tissue.


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Wow does he keep a takeaway diary lol


Seems so... :lol2: They have take away pretty much every night, I couldn't do that I'd end up feeling well ill.


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> i know! I said i'd have something else, which meant an omlette from the same menu... Or i said i'll have a bit of what my mums having as she isn't a fan.* apparently you're not a part of my family unless you eat chinese. :whistling2:*
> 
> although he did plan all his take aways from the previous week around the chinese last night. :whistling2:



rofl!!


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> I had nose bleed after nose bleed last night was dizzy I just generally felt like a jerked upon tissue.


Can't you get it cauterised???



vivalabam said:


> Seems so... :lol2: They have take away pretty much every night, I couldn't do that I'd end up feeling well ill.


And you would end up been a right fatty lol


----------



## Colosseum

Jonb1982 said:


> *Can't you get it cauterised???*
> 
> 
> 
> And you would end up been a right fatty lol



Yes I could do have to look into it but the way I felt last night was like a Class 50 left to rot in the corner of the depot.


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> And you would end up been a right fatty lol


I'd end up as fat as them, that's not a good look! 

Off to go shopping now, yey. :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Seems so... :lol2: They have take away pretty much every night, I couldn't do that I'd end up feeling well ill.



Chinese is ok if cooked at home with proper ingredients the stuff @ takeaways is really shite greasy processed rubbish.


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Chinese is ok if cooked at home with proper ingredients the stuff @ takeaways is really shite greasy processed rubbish.


They kept trying to pin point the bit I don't like, I don't like any of it, I've been to all you can eats, it's all weird tasting slop. I don't like any of the sauces, they all taste like grease.


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> They kept trying to pin point the bit I don't like, I don't like any of it, I've been to all you can eats, it's all weird tasting slop. I don't like any of the sauces, they all taste like grease.



If you actually go to China like I have been nothing in the takeaways taste anything like the muck they do serve out over here same for Indian.


----------



## Biggys

Heyaaaaa :flrt::flrt:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Heyaaaaa :flrt::flrt:


Heeeeeeeeeeeeellllloooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeeellllloooooooooooooooooo!


Heya dude, how are you ?


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Heya dude, how are you ?


I'm good thanks yourself?!


----------



## snowgoose

Afternoon all


----------



## Jonb1982

Bonjour!!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Bonjourno


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> Bonjourno





Jonb1982 said:


> Bonjour!!





snowgoose said:


> Afternoon all


Hello you 3 :2thumb:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Trootle said:


> Hello you 3 :2thumb:


Eyyup 

Magical Bank Holiday Monday ehh?


----------



## Colosseum

mcluskyisms said:


> Eyyup
> 
> *Magical Bank Holiday Monday ehh?*


That it certainly is not


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> That it certainly is not



Misery guts


----------



## spinnin_tom

i have 137 pages of likes given lol.. over 2000 :blush:

anyway, is baldpoodle dead?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i have 137 pages of likes given lol.. over 2000 :blush:
> 
> anyway, is baldpoodle dead?


You are a like whore, Tom :Na_Na_Na_Na:


and I dunno.


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> If you actually go to China like I have been nothing in the takeaways taste anything like the muck they do serve out over here same for Indian.


I'll no doubt agree, but the stuff served over here is disgusting, same as Indian take aways I don't really like it. Although a home cooked curry is so nice, I could eat it every day. :flrt:

I'm back from shopping, I finally got some see through tops! Hope they fit. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

OMG, I've just bought a mantis ooth, been offered a MM H.mac too 

My day is getting better


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'm back from shopping, I finally got some see through tops! Hope they fit. :blush:


Hey Kerry :flrt:

and awesome 



snowgoose said:


> OMG, I've just bought a mantis ooth, been offered a MM H.mac too
> 
> My day is getting better


Awesome news fella :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Hey Kerry :flrt:
> 
> and awesome
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome news fella :2thumb:


Kinda good :lol2:

The shipping is twice the price of the T lol


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> OMG, I've just bought a mantis ooth, been offered a MM H.mac too
> 
> My day is getting better


Awesome what species! 



Biggys said:


> Hey Kerry :flrt:
> 
> and awesome
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome news fella :2thumb:


Hey ya. :flrt:

The top fits, woo hoo!


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Kinda good :lol2:
> 
> The shipping is twice the price of the T lol


Ouch :gasp:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Awesome what species!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ya. :flrt:
> 
> The top fits, woo hoo!


Popa spurca 



Biggys said:


> Ouch :gasp:


Yeah, I'm just waiting for a list of everything she has available


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hey ya. :flrt:
> 
> The top fits, woo hoo!


Awesome 

Does it go with the stuff you brought yesterday ? :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Yeah, I'm just waiting for a list of everything she has available


Awesome, trying to bulk out your order abit to make postage worth it :hmm:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Popa spurca
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm just waiting for a list of everything she has available


Very nice! will you be selling any when they hatch? 



Biggys said:


> Awesome
> 
> Does it go with the stuff you brought yesterday ? :flrt:


It does indeed! :flrt: I'm uploading a photo as we speak. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> It does indeed! :flrt: I'm uploading a photo as we speak. :lol2:


Hahahah awesome :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Very nice! will you be selling any when they hatch?
> 
> 
> 
> It does indeed! :flrt: I'm uploading a photo as we speak. :lol2:


Yes, I will be selling the majority if / when they hatch


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Yes, I will be selling the majority if / when they hatch


Ooo very nice, I look forward to it. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Are those the twig mantids Jake ?


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Are those the twig mantids Jake ?


Popa spurca - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Popa spurca - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Awesome they are funky little buggers :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Just got a phone call about my friends birthday weekend, I'm going to bournemouth apparently. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Just got a phone call about my friends birthday weekend, I'm going to bournemouth apparently. :lol2:


Woop, just don't wear your PJs


----------



## hazza12

The Mission Video - Damian & Stephen Marley - The Mission - YouTube 

Home Along Blareing the Marleys


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Woop, just don't wear your PJs


They arent PJs! I uploaded another photo, they will look banging with a nice pair of heels. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Just got a phone call about my friends birthday weekend, I'm going to bournemouth apparently. :lol2:


Sounds like fun :no1:

Get to wear your new clothes now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## hazza12

Ziggy Marley: True to Myself - YouTube
do love this song alot so true :')


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Sounds like fun :no1:
> 
> Get to wear your new clothes now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'll be wearing my police outfit. :lol2: I got some sunglasses, I've always had handcuffs (obviously :whistling2, I got the outfit, I now need a great big chunky belt.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'll be wearing my police outfit. :lol2: I got some sunglasses, I've always had handcuffs (obviously :whistling2, I got the outfit, I now need a great big chunky belt.


 
Sooo.......do we get pictures of this outfit then ? :mf_dribble:

:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Sooo.......do we get pictures of this outfit then ? :mf_dribble:
> 
> :lol2:


You will indeed, when I have everything sorted. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> You will indeed, when I have everything sorted. :lol2:


Sweet :mf_dribble:

I recon you will have to PM it to me though, I don't like Jakes heart is up to it, the excitment might push him to far :whistling2:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Sweet :mf_dribble:
> 
> I recon you will have to PM it to me though, I don't like Jakes heart is up to it, the excitment might push him to far :whistling2:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL! Well I'm not going to post it on here, I'll no doubt get infracted, it has a zipper at the front, the zipper won't really be done up. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Sweet :mf_dribble:
> 
> I recon you will have to PM it to me though, I don't like Jakes heart is up to it, the excitment might push him to far :whistling2:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ha, you cheeky git


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Well I'm not going to post it on here, I'll no doubt get infracted, it has a zipper at the front, the zipper won't really be done up. :blush:


This just keeps getting better and better :mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> This just keeps getting better and better :mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> This just keeps getting better and better :mf_dribble::lol2:


LOL! well that's good. :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> image


And you're Mr. Innocent? :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> LOL! well that's good. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're Mr. Innocent? :whistling2:


Yes, actually I am


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> image


LMFAO :lol2::lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

I'm off to the gym soon, try and burn off that half pack of biscuits I had last night. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'm off to the gym soon, try and burn off that half pack of biscuits I had last night. :blush:


Have fun at the gym :flrt:

I might go out tonight....:hmm:

will see who is coming out first


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Have fun at the gym :flrt:
> 
> I might go out tonight....:hmm:
> 
> will see who is coming out first


I will do. :flrt:

Where to... You're not old enough to go anywhere are you? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I'm off to the gym soon, try and burn off that half pack of biscuits I had last night. :blush:


pics or it didn't happen :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Just got a phone call about my friends birthday weekend, I'm going to bournemouth apparently. :lol2:



Where in Bournemouth my little chicken?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I will do. :flrt:


Good :flrt:



vivalabam said:


> Where to... You're not old enough to go anywhere are you? :lol2:


Where ever:lol2:

I can get in to all of the pubs near me and most of the clubs, just never have any money to go:whip:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:



spinnin_tom said:


> pics or it didn't happen :whistling2:


But I'm the pervert ? :gasp:


----------



## JustJack

Howdy!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Howdy!


Hey dude : victory:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Hey dude : victory:


You alright?!

And these are the tortoise's and Ty! :lol2:

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> You alright?!
> 
> And these are the tortoise's and Ty! :lol2:
> 
> Welcome to Facebook


Yup, you ? 

and :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Yup, you ?
> 
> and :lol2:


Im good thanks!


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Good :flrt:
> Where ever:lol2:
> 
> I can get in to all of the pubs near me and most of the clubs, just never have any money to go:whip:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> But I'm the pervert ? :gasp:


Well I suppose you do look a bit older than you are.  They ID everyone round here, especially all the guys, make sure they aren't banned for fighting. :whistling2:



Trootle said:


> Howdy!


Hey ya! How are you?


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Well I suppose you do look a bit older than you are.  They ID everyone round here, especially all the guys, make sure they aren't banned for fighting. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ya! How are you?


Helloooo! :flrt::flrt:

Im good thanks 

Yourself?!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Helloooo! :flrt::flrt:
> 
> Im good thanks
> 
> Yourself?!


Bit tired now, and also hungry, I'm waiting for my pork and veg. :mf_dribble:

Edit: That sound a bit wrong, I meant food, I'm actually having pork and vegetables for dinner...


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Bit tired now, and also hungry, I'm waiting for my pork and veg. :mf_dribble:
> 
> Edit: That sound a bit wrong, I meant food, I'm actually having pork and vegetables for dinner...


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

it is slightly worrying, and indicative of this thread, that you had to explain that :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> it is slightly worrying, and indicative of this thread, that you had to explain that :lol2:


Well you know what Tyler and Callum are like. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Well I suppose you do look a bit older than you are.  They ID everyone round here, especially all the guys, make sure they aren't banned for fighting. :whistling2:


Awww that fails 

Nothing ever happens around here, I'm surprised we don't have a news spread on each new calf born :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Bit tired now, and also hungry, I'm waiting for my pork and veg. :mf_dribble:
> 
> Edit: That sound a bit wrong, I meant food, I'm actually having pork and vegetables for dinner...


Sounds nice :no1:



Dee_Williams said:


> it is slightly worrying, and indicative of this thread, that you had to explain that :lol2:


Hahaha :lol2:




vivalabam said:


> Well you know what Tyler and Callum are like. :whistling2:


Me....what...but....er..

Ok you got me.. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well you know what Tyler and Callum are like. :whistling2:


I wasnt even here! 

Did you get your fill of meat?


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I wasnt even here!
> 
> Did you get your fill of meat?


WEHEY

:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I wasnt even here!
> 
> Did you get your fill of meat?


If you served it, probably not. I guess she is sitting there thinking "well I had it, but I don't feel like I have....."


:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:



spinnin_tom said:


> WEHEY
> 
> :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> If you served it, probably not. I guess she is sitting there thinking "well I had it, but I don't feel like I have....."
> 
> 
> :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


have you seen my feet? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> have you seen my feet? :lol2:


 er.....no...I can't say I have..

psst, Tom why does he wanna show me his feet ? :O


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> er.....no...I can't say I have..
> 
> psst, Tom why does he wanna show me his feet ? :O


that just reeks of fetish to me


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> that just reeks of fetish to me


damn right


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> that just reeks of fetish to me


that is what I thought, I'm slightly worried now, can you save me :O


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> that is what I thought, I'm slightly worried now, can you save me :O


No one can save you now :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ok when did this turn into a gay chat room?


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> ok when did this turn into a gay chat room?


I dunno Dee, but I'm scared  *hides behind Dee*


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> ok when did this turn into a gay chat room?


:gasp: 
Im not gay! 
I love kerry! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> ok when did this turn into a gay chat room?


Since Callum started talking :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Since Callum started talking :whistling2:


youve seen my comment on kerrys photos!


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> youve seen my comment on kerrys photos!


I have indeed.. Could just be a cover 

I have also seen your 'Because Callum's a gay' photo album on facebook! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> I have indeed.. Could just be a cover
> 
> I have also seen your 'Because Callum's a gay' photo album on facebook! :lol2:


My ex girlfriend made that! im not gay and if kerry or sophie or any young lady wants I will prove it :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: (goes to look)


----------



## 8and6

It has been mentioned before on more than one occasion and it appears i have to bring it up for the final time.

this is a family area of the board, it may be an Off Topic thread, but it isnt 18+ and as such i will ask for the last time to keep the 'adult' 'humour' in an area more conducive to such topics.


----------



## Biggys

......











Looky


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> My ex girlfriend made that! im not gay and if kerry or sophie or any young lady wants I will prove it :lol2:


I wonder why she is your ex :whistling2: 

:lol2:


----------



## JustJack

[email protected] said:


> It has been mentioned before on more than one occasion and it appears i have to bring it up for the final time.
> 
> this is a family area of the board, it may be an Off Topic thread, but it isnt 18+ and as such i will ask for the last time to keep the 'adult' 'humour' in an area more conducive to such topics.


Sorry :/


----------



## Dee_Williams

geckodelta said:


> My ex girlfriend made that! im not gay and if kerry or sophie or any young lady wants I will prove it :lol2:


ageist now too............ :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> ......
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Looky


I likey the looky of that Spwider!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> that is what I thought, I'm slightly worried now, can you save me :O


afraid not tyler!
my corn pood on my mum again lol


----------



## 8and6

Biggys said:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looky


well saved Tyler :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> well saved Tyler :lol2:


Hahaha thanks dude :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

For once I wasn't getting told off, I was being all good on my x box. :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Biggys said:


> Awww that fails
> 
> Nothing ever happens around here, I'm surprised we don't have a news spread on each new calf born :lol2:
> 
> Sounds nice :no1:
> 
> Hahaha :lol2:
> 
> Me....what...but....er..
> 
> Ok you got me.. :lol2:


Haha well nothing really happens round here either, but there is alwyas fights in the night clubs.  



Biggys said:


> ......
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Looky


Lovely T. :flrt:


----------



## 8and6

Biggys said:


> Hahaha thanks dude :lol2:


i can just imagine the panic that was going through your mind at that point:

the PG version:
" oh noooooooo, i cant get another point, nooooo, what can i do? what can i edit it to...oh this'll do, anything"

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

[email protected] said:


> i can just imagine the panic that was going through your mind at that point:
> 
> the PG version:
> " oh noooooooo, i cant get another point, nooooo, what can i do? what can i edit it to...oh this'll do, anything"
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


I'm kinda glad I don't know what was said now. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> It has been mentioned before on more than one occasion and it appears i have to bring it up for the final time.
> 
> this is a family area of the board, it may be an Off Topic thread, but it isnt 18+ and as such i will ask for the last time to keep the 'adult' 'humour' in an area more conducive to such topics.


those snake lot are a bad influence 


well if we're doing pictures
here's a picture of my cat, i think he's high


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> those snake lot are a bad influence
> 
> 
> well if we're doing pictures
> here's a picture of my cat, i think he's high
> 
> image


Eww, cat, get it out!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'm kinda glad I don't know what was said now. :lol2:


Its fine kerry... dont say hi or anything :whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Eww, cat, get it out!


:bash: he's my baby <3


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Its fine kerry... dont say hi or anything :whip:


Fine, I suppose I'll acknowledge you... :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Hey Callum. :flrt: How are you today?


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Its fine kerry... dont say hi or anything :whip:


i know, i didn't get a hi either


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Eww, cat, get it out!


your cat looks like mine! :no1:
and shut up kerry.. cats are awesome :bash:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> :bash: he's my baby <3


Ewwww! But it's a cat...


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Fine, I suppose I'll acknowledge you... :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Hey Callum. :flrt: How are you today?


I dunno if I wanna talk now


----------



## snowgoose

Evening all 

I'm now itching like a bugger after being slightly flicked by a T


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> i know, i didn't get a hi either


Hey Tom. :flrt: Too be fair, no one got a hi, I just strolled on in as if I'd always been here. :whistling2:



geckodelta said:


> your cat looks like mine! :no1:
> and shut up kerry.. cats are awesome :bash:


Cats are horrible, smelly, furry, mice catching, skank balls. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> i can just imagine the panic that was going through your mind at that point:
> 
> the PG version:
> " oh noooooooo, i cant get another point, nooooo, what can i do? what can i edit it to...oh this'll do, anything"
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


That is pretty much spot on :lol2:

at least the other tab was my spider pictures and nothing else :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Cats are horrible, smelly, furry, mice catching, skank balls. :whistling2:


 
This ^^ :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

the mind boggled til i got to the second part of that. :gasp:

i got access to 18+. just been for a mooch, a bit disappointed i have to say. ..........................


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Hey Tom. :flrt: Too be fair, no one got a hi, I just strolled on in as if I'd always been here. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are horrible, smelly, furry, mice catching, skank balls. :whistling2:


hello
you don't like my cat.. i don't like you </3


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I dunno if I wanna talk now


Go on, you know you want to.  



snowgoose said:


> Evening all
> 
> I'm now itching like a bugger after being slightly flicked by a T


Hey Jake, ouch, which one? My little ones are alwyas flicking at me, luckily it's not bothered me yet, not looking forward to when they are bigger!


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> This ^^ :2thumb:


A man after my own heart. :flrt:



Dee_Williams said:


> the mind boggled til i got to the second part of that. :gasp:
> 
> i got access to 18+. just been for a mooch, a bit disappointed i have to say. ..........................


I don't like it in there, I think I lasted a couple of days and got sick of everyone wanting an argument, so I cancelled the subscription. 



spinnin_tom said:


> hello
> you don't like my cat.. i don't like you </3


Fine! </3


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> the mind boggled til i got to the second part of that. :gasp:
> 
> i got access to 18+. just been for a mooch, a bit disappointed i have to say. ..........................


were you expecting sex drugs and rock 'n' roll ?


----------



## snowgoose

It was a little bugger of a N.tripepii. I was tubbing it up ready for sending of tomorrow and it wasn't happy


----------



## Dee_Williams

well................. frankly yes tbh!!!

re sex and drugs and rock n roll in the 18+


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Go on, you know you want to.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jake, ouch, which one? My little ones are alwyas flicking at me, luckily it's not bothered me yet, not looking forward to when they are bigger!


I do want you :Na_Na_Na_Na:
oh sorry I mean I do want to :lol2:
you taking me shopping yet? :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> It was a little bugger of a N.tripepii. I was tubbing it up ready for sending of tomorrow and it wasn't happy


Ah right, bet you're always getting flicked at. I usually do and I'm only giving them food! 



Dee_Williams said:


> well................. frankly yes tbh!!!
> 
> re sex and drugs and rock n roll in the 18+


I went on for the pictures, had my laughs, got in some arguments, then left. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> A man after my own heart. :flrt:


After ?


You mean I don't have it already.....


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I do want you :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> oh sorry I mean I do want to :lol2:
> you taking me shopping yet? :whistling2:


I don't know am I? :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I do want you :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> oh sorry I mean I do want to :lol2:
> you taking me shopping yet? :whistling2:


back off
he's mine

did i say he?
sorry kerry, cover's blown :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> It was a little bugger of a N.tripepii. I was tubbing it up ready for sending of tomorrow and it wasn't happy


:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> After ?
> 
> 
> You mean I don't have it already.....
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well of course you do. :flrt: I was just trying not to upset Callum. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, bet you're always getting flicked at. I usually do and I'm only giving them food!


Ha, usually I have my spray bottle in my hand at the ready set on an ultra fine mist 

But this time I didn't :bash:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I don't know am I? :whistling2:


Yeah! so come on lets go tomorrow :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> back off
> he's mine
> 
> did i say he?
> sorry kerry, cover's blown :whistling2:


Who's a he? I'm confused. :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Yeah! so come on lets go tomorrow :whistling2:


Busy this week. :blush: I've been busy recently, haven't you noticed?!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well of course you do. :flrt: I was just trying not to upset Callum. :whistling2:


:gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ahhh she is making excuses callum. she doesn't love you........... :gasp:

i did think about posting pics but i don't think i am that brave. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> ahhh she is making excuses callum. she doesn't love you........... :gasp:
> 
> i did think about posting pics but i don't think i am that brave. :lol2:


go on dee
you want to post a pic, 
pg pics min


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> ahhh she is making excuses callum. she doesn't love you........... :gasp:
> 
> i did think about posting pics but i don't think i am that brave. :lol2:


I know! and I thought I had a chance :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> ahhh she is making excuses callum. she doesn't love you........... :gasp:
> 
> i did think about posting pics but i don't think i am that brave. :lol2:


What in the 18+ section?! I wouldn't even do that, you are brave! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Well of course you do. :flrt: I was just trying not to upset Callum. :whistling2:


N'awww good :flrt:

and forget about him, he is mean :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Dee_Williams said:


> i did think about posting pics but i don't think i am that brave. :lol2:


 
Do it :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

awww poor callum. :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I know! and I thought I had a chance :gasp:


Only 1 16 year old at a time, otherwise it becomes too much of a challenge to keep up with what's hip with todays youth. :whistling2:

Is it still pokemon or have times moved on? :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> N'awww good :flrt:
> 
> and forget about him, he is mean :Na_Na_Na_Na:


He's hardly ever here! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

is that not a bit old for this lot? would it not be more teletubbies?


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Only 1 16 year old at a time, otherwise it becomes too much of a challenge to keep up with what's hip with todays youth. :whistling2:
> 
> Is it still pokemon or have times moved on? :whistling2:


result!!
i'm only 15 :no1:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:roll2:

:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Only 1 16 year old at a time, otherwise it becomes too much of a challenge to keep up with what's hip with todays youth. :whistling2:
> 
> Is it still pokemon or have times moved on? :whistling2:


I see you prefer tyler


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> is that not a bit old for this lot? would it not be more teletubbies?


Well, see, I have no idea, I'm so out of touch.  



spinnin_tom said:


> result!!
> i'm only 15 :no1:


LOL! 



geckodelta said:


> I see you prefer tyler


Well he's put the hours in, you've gone and vanished chasing after your cousin...


----------



## Dee_Williams

was it not his sister? i dunno, get confused, it must be my age affecting my memory....................


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> He's hardly ever here! :lol2:


Im always here... watching, just watching :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well, see, I have no idea, I'm so out of touch.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Well he's put the hours in, you've gone and vanished chasing after your cousin...


You know im the one for you kerry... there is no point in denying your feelings anymore :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Well he's put the hours in, you've gone and vanished chasing after your cousin...





Dee_Williams said:


> was it not his sister? i dunno, get confused, it must be my age affecting my memory....................



i thought it was his dad?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> was it not his sister? i dunno, get confused, it must be my age affecting my memory....................


I'm sure it was cousin, then he tried to make it better by saying it was 3rd cousin. :whistling2:



geckodelta said:


> Im always here... watching, just watching :whistling2:


That's not creepy at all. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> i thought it was his dad?


That does sound more like it...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> He's hardly ever here! :lol2:


Exactly, he is like the relative that you see once a year :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> I see you prefer tyler


I'm glad you see it mate, It would have been awkward to explain it : victory:



vivalabam said:


> Well he's put the hours in, *you've gone and vanished chasing after your cousin..*.


Bwahahaahhaahahhahha :lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Im being bullied!


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2::lol2: :roll2:

it started as his cousin, then his 3rd cousin, then not related at all. so :censor: only knows.................


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Im being bullied!


banter.. it's different, it doesn't make us feel so bad calling it banter



Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2::lol2: :roll2:
> 
> it started as his cousin, then his 3rd cousin, then not related at all. so :censor: only knows.................



ah well, either way.. callum's dirty


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Im being bullied!


No not at all, we're just reliving good memories? :whistling2:



Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2::lol2: :roll2:
> 
> it started as his cousin, then his 3rd cousin, then not related at all. so :censor: only knows.................


LOL! Probably his cat? 

Eastenders time! Be back soon. :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i tihnk he is just confused. too much alcohol does that............


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> banter.. it's different, it doesn't make us feel so bad calling it banter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah well, either way.. callum's dirty


:gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

night guys. :2thumb: have fun and don't get infracted! 

aww callum we don't mean it really, don't hide!!! :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Awww diddums 

Kerry goes off and no-one speaks


----------



## pfrank

run like a mouse, fly like a cushion, be the small book case


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Awww diddums
> 
> Kerry goes off and no-one speaks


cos the rest of you lot are boring 
naah not really, a majority of you are alright 



pfrank said:


> run like a mouse, fly like a cushion, be the small book case


indeed


----------



## snowgoose

Some of us also have lives away from RFUK :naughty: :thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Some of us also have lives away from RFUK :naughty: :thumb:


which i do
who was that aimed at ?


----------



## snowgoose

no-one, just a general statement :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> no-one, just a general statement :lol:


keep it that way

(that makes sense)


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Im being bullied!


HA HA 



Dee_Williams said:


> night guys. :2thumb: have fun and don't get infracted!
> 
> aww callum we don't mean it really, don't hide!!! :flrt:


Night Night hun :flrt:



snowgoose said:


> Awww diddums
> 
> Kerry goes off and no-one speaks


My sister had to borrow the computer, something about Ducks


----------



## snowgoose

1) you have a sister?

2) how old is she?

3) I don't think that joke was suitable in here 

4 ) I was only joking about 1 & 2 :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i tihnk he is just confused. too much alcohol does that............


Yeah, bit worried why he carried it on the next day though... :whistling2:



Dee_Williams said:


> night guys. :2thumb: have fun and don't get infracted!
> 
> aww callum we don't mean it really, don't hide!!! :flrt:


Haha we've scared him off now. :blush:



snowgoose said:


> Awww diddums
> 
> Kerry goes off and no-one speaks


I'm back now, the party can contunie. :whistling2:



snowgoose said:


> Some of us also have lives away from RFUK :naughty: :thumb:


Who? I'd like to see who they are... :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Who? I'd like to see who they are... :whistling2:


hi kerry
how are you kerry?
missed you kerry 

glad you're back kerry
i was close to cutting myself


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, bit worried why he carried it on the next day though... :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha we've scared him off now. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back now, the party can contunie. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Who? I'd like to see who they are... :whistling2:


Oi, I have a life 

I get to go to the PO tomorrow :lol2:

That's about as exciting as my week gets


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> 1) you have a sister?
> 
> 2) how old is she?
> 
> 3) I don't think that joke was suitable in here
> 
> 4 ) I was only joking about 1 & 2 :lol:


 
1) Yes
2) Yes
3) 20
4) sorry :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

kerry.. jack told me to face you like a man!
so.. rawr :war:


----------



## snowgoose

I think your numbers are a bit messed up there Ty lol

Oooh, is she a giant like you?


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> hi kerry
> how are you kerry?
> missed you kerry
> 
> glad you're back kerry
> i was close to cutting myself


Hey Tom, I'm fine Tom, I missed you too Tom, I'm glad to be back Tom, me too Tom



snowgoose said:


> Oi, I have a life
> 
> I get to go to the PO tomorrow :lol2:
> 
> That's about as exciting as my week gets


Well, you're online as muchg as the rest of us. :whistling2: I'm going to town tomorrow to get some stockings and a belt, that's exciting right? 



geckodelta said:


> kerry.. jack told me to face ou like a man!
> so.. rawr :war:


LOL! And you bring a pile of dung, awesome. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Hey Tom, I'm fine Tom, I missed you too Tom, I'm glad to be back Tom, me too Tom
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you're online as muchg as the rest of us. :whistling2: I'm going to town tomorrow to get some stockings and a belt, that's exciting right?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! And you bring a pile of dung, awesome. :lol2:


I dont care if Ty puts the hours in!
Im better
so yeah.... errrr rawr!


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I dont care if Ty puts the hours in!
> Im better
> so yeah.... errrr rawr!


Well you haven't been here to prove it!


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Well, you're online as muchg as the rest of us. :whistling2: I'm going to town tomorrow to get some stockings and a belt, that's exciting right?


But, I work online and from my computer, so I have an excuse


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I think your numbers are a bit messed up there Ty lol
> 
> Oooh, is she a giant like you?


That was one of my more retarded moments...:blush:

and nah she is 4' 11" :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> kerry.. jack told me to face you like a man!
> so.. rawr :war:


I said nothing :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> That was one of my more retarded moments...:blush:
> 
> and nah she is 4' 11" :lol2:


Ah well :lol2:

I have my eyes on someone else at the moment, so she will have to wait :lol2:

Nah, I'm only messing with ya


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> But, I work online and from my computer, so I have an excuse


I have that excuse as well when I'm at uni, not so much now though. :blush:



Biggys said:


> That was one of my more retarded moments...:blush:
> 
> and nah she is 4' 11" :lol2:


How is that even possible, can you get a picture of you two next to each other? I need to see this...


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well you haven't been here to prove it!


I am here now! thats all that counts! I was here before tyler and Im here to claim my rightful place at the top of the heirachy with you as my trophy wife
THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:war: :war:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Ah well :lol2:
> 
> I have my eyes on someone else at the moment, so she will have to wait :lol2:
> 
> Nah, I'm only messing with ya


Dude.....come and take her, I don't want her here anyway :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I am here now! thats all that counts! I was here before tyler and Im here to claim my rightful place at the top of the heirachy with you as my trophy wife
> THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :war: :war:


No, it's RFUK. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> No, it's RFUK. :whistling2:


Fine! 
Take my hand and we shall rule over RFUK!
no one can stop us now
:devil:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Fine!
> Take my hand and we shall rule over RFUK!
> no one can stop us now
> :devil:


I'm pretty sure the mods can... :whistling2:


----------



## hazza12

Wagwan people hows everyone?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> How is that even possible, can you get a picture of you two next to each other? I need to see this...


I will try :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> I am here now! thats all that counts! I was here before tyler and Im here to claim my rightful place at the top of the heirachy with you as my trophy wife
> THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :war: :war:





vivalabam said:


> No, it's RFUK. :whistling2:


Bwahahahahaa :lol2:


And Yes you were here before me, but i make such a presence that you are instantly shadowed :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

hazza12 said:


> Wagwan people hows everyone?


Not too bad thanks Harry, you?


----------



## snowgoose

Just post her up :lol2: I cba to travel that far


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I will try :lol2:
> Bwahahahahaa :lol2:
> 
> 
> And Yes you were here before me, but i make such a presence that you are instantly shadowed :Na_Na_Na_Na:


She can face the other way if she doesn't want her face known, but I feel I need to see that height difference. My life is a little incomplete without it now. 

Well you are 6 ft 5, you're hard to miss. Unless you're at Kempton. :whip:


----------



## hazza12

vivalabam said:


> Not too bad thanks Harry, you?


yer im good just been buying more ts whitch i shouldent be


----------



## vivalabam

hazza12 said:


> yer im good just been buying more ts whitch i shouldent be


Haha that doesn't come as a shock, more old worlds?


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'm pretty sure the mods can... :whistling2:


No! we will be all powerful! 
we can use your sexyness and my errr big feet to win over the mods!


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> No! we will be all powerful!
> we can use your sexyness and my errr big feet to win over the mods!


... I don't think all the mods will be swayed by a dopey blonde and a guy with big feet... Although maybe some will, who knows. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> ... I don't think all the mods will be swayed by a dopey blonde and a guy with big feet... Although maybe some will, who knows. :whistling2:


Take the risk! 
join me in my quest to rule the world! 
err I mean forum :whistling2:


----------



## hazza12

vivalabam said:


> Haha that doesn't come as a shock, more old worlds?


yes and no aha

a pos gravid AF B.Vagan and her bf 
a AF H.Livdium
a l.parahybana Sling 1"
a tapinauchenius subcaeruleus 1" sling 

all ariving wed  
and just sorting out payment for a 3-4" l.parahybana


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Just post her up :lol2: I cba to travel that far


Ok dude, but you have to pay P&P :Na_Na_Na_Na:



vivalabam said:


> She can face the other way if she doesn't want her face known, but I feel I need to see that height difference. My life is a little incomplete without it now.


Ok :lol2:

she will probably try hitting me.....what is it with short people and being aggresive :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Well you are 6 ft 5, you're hard to miss. Unless you're at Kempton. :whip:


Well maybe if you had the whip out it would of been easier to find you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Ok dude, but you have to pay P&P :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Only if she isn't fat and doesn't weigh a ton :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Take the risk!
> join me in my quest to rule the world!
> err I mean forum :whistling2:


I think I'm happy being a normal member at the moment, I'm a bit lacking in motivation at the moment. I'll let you know when i'm up for a bit of an uprising? :whistling2:



hazza12 said:


> yes and no aha
> 
> a pos gravid AF B.Vagan and her bf
> a AF H.Livdium
> a l.parahybana Sling 1"
> a tapinauchenius subcaeruleus 1" sling
> 
> all ariving wed
> and just sorting out payment for a 3-4" l.parahybana


Ah right, nice choices there! Strange, you going for New worlds. :lol2: How do you get all that money, I can't even afford anything. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

hazza12 said:


> Wagwan people hows everyone?


Hello, Harry


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Ok :lol2:
> 
> she will probably try hitting me.....what is it with short people and being aggresive :lol2:
> 
> Well maybe if you had the whip out it would of been easier to find you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'll get the whip out when I get a picture. :whistling2: LOL! i'm sure it wouldn't hurt, you could just stand on her? :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> Only if she isn't fat and doesn't weigh a ton :whistling2:


She would have to go some to weigh a ton at 4 ft 11. :whistling2:


----------



## hazza12

i do like the flickipelmas and the l.parahybana's are just cool aha 
and its because im a crack dealer....


im not realy just joking my mum lent me money till i sell some ts 



vivalabam said:


> I think I'm happy being a normal member at the moment, I'm a bit lacking in motivation at the moment. I'll let you know when i'm up for a bit of an uprising? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah right, nice choices there! Strange, you going for New worlds. :lol2: How do you get all that money, I can't even afford anything. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

yes, she may be a barrel with head, arms and legs :lol:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I think I'm happy being a normal member at the moment, I'm a bit lacking in motivation at the moment. I'll let you know when i'm up for a bit of an uprising? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah right, nice choices there! Strange, you going for New worlds. :lol2: How do you get all that money, I can't even afford anything. :lol2:


If your not with me then by definition you are against me!
its a shame... I would have prefferd you be at my side than the enemys!


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Only if she isn't fat and doesn't weigh a ton :whistling2:


Nah she isn't fat :lol2:

But don't think this is a 50/50 any babies are down to you to look after....:lol2:



vivalabam said:


> I'll get the whip out when I get a picture. :whistling2: LOL! i'm sure it wouldn't hurt, you could just stand on her? :lol2:


Ok sounds like a deal 

and she hits me with metal stuff :gasp:

and I can't stand on her, it would make a mess :lol2:


----------



## hazza12

O'H SHIT!
i think i have a loos H.Gigas in my room some were *my rooms a Shit hole btw* ahahahaha im briking it


----------



## vivalabam

hazza12 said:


> i do like the flickipelmas and the l.parahybana's are just cool aha
> and its because im a crack dealer....
> 
> 
> m not realy just joking my mum lent me money till i sell some ts


Ah right, yeah love Brachys, they are an awesome genus. :flrt:

Ah I see, it all makes sense now. :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> yes, she may be a barrel with head, arms and legs :lol:


LOL! This is true... 



geckodelta said:


> If your not with me then by definition you are against me!
> its a shame... I would have prefferd you be at my side than the enemys!


Against you it is, but be warned, I'm good with a gun. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

nah, I don't do babies anyway


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> nah, I don't do babies anyway


That's always good to know!


----------



## snowgoose

:lol2:

I forgot to quote. It wasn't just a random statement :lol:


----------



## hazza12

snowgoose said:


> nah, I don't do babies anyway


sure it is ilegal to do babies anyway


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I forgot to quote. It wasn't just a random statement :lol:


Yeah yeah, that's what they all say. :whistling2:


----------



## hazza12

ok i think i know were the gigas is! just gunna have a look


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> nah, I don't do babies anyway


Good....:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

hazza12 said:


> ok i think i know were the gigas is! just gunna have a look


Why, was it's whereabouts ever disputed?


----------



## JustJack

hazza12 said:


> ok i think i know were the gigas is! just gunna have a look


What was the T you had in big exo with the deep sub, and big water tub thing???


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Good....:lol2:


Hurry up and PM me some more info then :lol2:

Oh dear, I'm starting to sound like you :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Good....:lol2:


Where's my picture? :whistling2:


----------



## hazza12

Trootle said:


> What was the T you had in big exo with the deep sub, and big water tub thing???


yer aha did noone see my post 2 pages back the last one? ahaha


----------



## vivalabam

hazza12 said:


> yer aha did noone see my post 2 pages back the last one? ahaha


No, I must have missed it. :blush:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> No, I must have missed it. :blush:


I missed it to.. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Hurry up and PM me some more info then :lol2:
> 
> Oh dear, I'm starting to sound like you :lol:


We need to come to some sort of mutual agreement first :Na_Na_Na_Na:



vivalabam said:


> Where's my picture? :whistling2:


She is in bed, and I'm not waking her up to take a photo :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> We need to come to some sort of mutual agreement first :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> She is in bed, and I'm not waking her up to take a photo :lol2:


well, sort one out then :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> I missed it to.. :lol2:


I think Harry needs to post it again. :whistling2:



Biggys said:


> We need to come to some sort of mutual agreement first :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> She is in bed, and I'm not waking her up to take a photo :lol2:


Well isn't she boring! I expect one tomorrow. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I think Harry needs to post it again. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Well isn't she boring! I expect one tomorrow. :lol2:


I think he does :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I'm pretty sure the mods can... :whistling2:


lol

i'm just back from a walk, to find somewhere that does electric
we're on a meter, looking after a friends beardie and it's ran up 20 quid of electric, from his bulb grrrr


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> lol
> 
> i'm just back from a walk, to find somewhere that does electric
> we're on a meter, looking after a friends beardie and it's ran up 20 quid of electric, from his bulb grrrr


Walk? This late at night? Hardcore. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Walk? This late at night? Hardcore. :lol2:


yeah, i like it hardcore..
no steve, before you say anything, not that type, hardcore walking- i walk at night, in dangerous places


----------



## hazza12

hazza12 said:


> O'H SHIT!
> i think i have a loos H.Gigas in my room some were *my rooms a Shit hole btw* ahahahaha im briking it


there we go aha 
i found her under her pool? aha was a impresive burrow she wernt happy throwin threat displays aha shes been rehomed now though bless her


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah, i like it hardcore..
> no steve, before you say anything, not that type, hardcore walking- i walk at night, in dangerous places


Haha, I like it hardcore as well, but on MW2, I missed that, can't believe I waited so long to set up my xbox...



hazza12 said:


> there we go aha
> i found her under her pool? aha was a impresive burrow she wernt happy throwin threat displays aha shes been rehomed now though bless her


Ah right, is it a girly? It's good she;s doing so well with you, never did anything with me! You're obviously much better with the old worlds than me. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

hazza12 said:


> O'H SHIT!
> i think i have a loos H.Gigas in my room some were *my rooms a Shit hole btw* ahahahaha im briking it


somebodies in trouble, swearing O:


----------



## JustJack

hazza12 said:


> there we go aha
> i found her under her pool? aha was a impresive burrow she wernt happy throwin threat displays aha shes been rehomed now though bless her


Ahhh! I missed that! :lol2:

Is H.Gigas giant baboon?! Or have I got the wrong...


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Haha, I like it hardcore as well, but on MW2, I missed that, can't believe I waited so long to set up my xbox...


i've been doing mw2 Hardcore for a good few weeks now
i go quite, tar 21 with acog and silencer, m9 extended mags and silencer, with cold blooded and ninja.. it's essentially a sniper class

(nerd outrage lol, i couldn't contain myself)
[WARGASM]


----------



## hazza12

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, is it a girly? It's good she;s doing so well with you, never did anything with me! You're obviously much better with the old worlds than me. :lol2:


dunno just like calling them hers aha i should sex the moult i have here its perfect i just gotta find it aha
and i do keep alot of old worlds though im convinsed there all gunna break out and eat me one night though :/




spinnin_tom said:


> somebodies in trouble, swearing O:


o yer i forgot o well SHHHHH


Trootle said:


> Ahhh! I missed that! :lol2:
> 
> Is H.Gigas giant baboon?! Or have I got the wrong...


i dont have a clue i dont use common nameswith baboons unless its a obt aha common names are stupid though just use there scientific names aha


----------



## JustJack

hazza12 said:


> dunno just like calling them hers aha i should sex the moult i have here its perfect i just gotta find it aha
> and i do keep alot of old worlds though im convinsed there all gunna break out and eat me one night though :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o yer i forgot o well SHHHHH
> 
> 
> i dont have a clue i dont use common nameswith baboons unless its a obt aha common names are stupid though just use there scientific names aha


I'm a noob to T's.. So trying to learn the scientific names etc.. And trying to match up common to scientific names!


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> i've been doing mw2 Hardcore for a good few weeks now
> i go quite, tar 21 with acog and silencer, m9 extended mags and silencer, with cold blooded and ninja.. it's essentially a sniper class
> 
> (nerd outrage lol, i couldn't contain myself)
> [WARGASM]


Ah right sounds good! No idea what I'm using, just a random gun, a launcher, not interesting perks either, scavenger, hardline and scrambler. :lol2:



hazza12 said:


> dunno just like calling them hers aha i should sex the moult i have here its perfect i just gotta find it aha
> and i do keep alot of old worlds though im convinsed there all gunna break out and eat me one night though :/


Ah right lol, would be nice if it is a girl for you! They might do, you'll have to sleep with one eye open, just in case. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Ah right sounds good! No idea what I'm using, just a random gun, a launcher, not interesting perks either, scavenger, hardline and scrambler. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah right lol, would be nice if it is a girl for you! They might do, you'll have to sleep with one eye open, just in case. :whistling2:


Sorry Kerry... I'm leaving you for another girl :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## hazza12

vivalabam said:


> Ah right lol, would be nice if it is a girl for you! They might do, you'll have to sleep with one eye open, just in case. :whistling2:


just sexed HERRR its a female  can cleerly see cant wait for her to grow so i can try breeding


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Sorry Kerry... I'm leaving you for another girl :Na_Na_Na_Na:


A very fit other girl :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> A very fit other girl :whistling2:


Jacks seen her :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Sorry Kerry... I'm leaving you for another girl :Na_Na_Na_Na:


That's fine, I've already left you for Tyler. :whistling2:

Who's the girl? Aunty? Step sister? :whistling2:



hazza12 said:


> just sexed HERRR its a female  can cleerly see cant wait for her to grow so i can try breeding


Ah really, that's awesome! Congrats. :no1:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> That's fine, I've already left you for Tyler. :whistling2:
> 
> Who's the girl? Aunty? Step sister? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah really, that's awesome! Congrats. :no1:


No.. You know what i will let jack describe her


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> No.. You know what i will let jack describe her


you're sharing her? :O


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> you're sharing her? :O


:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> you're sharing her? :O


No I gave jack her name so he could see her Facebook profile :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> No.. You know what i will let jack describe her


Right, I'm looking forward to this. :whistling2:



snowgoose said:


> you're sharing her? :O


Kids these days, huh?


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Right, I'm looking forward to this. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids these days, huh?


I'm actually ecstatic because I think this is commonly known as a score :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

I know. If I found / had someone, I would just keep her for myself


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> I know. If I found / had someone, I would just keep her for myself


Damn straight :no1:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> Damn straight :no1:


are you still on about this relative of yours? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> are you still on about this relative of yours? :lol2:


No this is a completely different even sexier person who I have absolutely no relation to :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> are you still on about this relative of yours? :lol2:


He probably is :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> No this is a completely different even sexier person who I have absolutely no relation to :lol2:


so it is then :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> He probably is :lol2:


You know who I'm on about! You've seen her! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I'm actually ecstatic because I think this is commonly known as a score :lol2:


Well are you two going on a date? 

I thought you had a new girlfriend the other day? 

I can't keep up with your love life Callum! 



geckodelta said:


> No this is a completely different even sexier person who I have absolutely no relation to :lol2:


Makes a change. :whistling2: :lol2:

I still haven't heard from Jack on how hot she is...


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Well are you two going on a date?
> 
> I thought you had a new girlfriend the other day?
> 
> I can't keep up with your love life Callum!
> 
> 
> 
> Makes a change. :whistling2: :lol2:
> 
> I still haven't heard from Jack on how hot she is...


Yes we are :Na_Na_Na_Na: oh that was ages ago :lol2:
And come on jack tell Kerry! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Well are you two going on a date?
> 
> I thought you had a new girlfriend the other day?
> 
> I can't keep up with your love life Callum!
> 
> 
> 
> Makes a change. :whistling2: :lol2:
> 
> I still haven't heard from Jack on how hot she is...


Well she isn't the hottest girl in the world..

But she is fiiine in her profile pic :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Well she isn't the hottest girl in the world..
> 
> But she is fiiine in her profile pic :lol2:


She is totally hot though right? :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> She is totally hot though right? :lol2:


Well, yeh :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Well, yeh :lol2:


There you go Kerry :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Yes we are :Na_Na_Na_Na: oh that was ages ago :lol2:
> And come on jack tell Kerry! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh right, get with the times Kerry. :lol2:



Trootle said:


> Well she isn't the hottest girl in the world..
> 
> But she is fiiine in her profile pic :lol2:


LOL! What's her name, let me have a look. :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> There you go Kerry :whistling2:


LOL! That's lovely, I never doubted you. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Oh right, get with the times Kerry. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! What's her name, let me have a look. :whistling2:


I can't post her name on an Internet forum  but look in my friends for bagshaw she's the second from the left in her profile pic :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## hazza12

jack showed me earlyer aha


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I can't post her name on an Internet forum  but look in my friends for bagshaw she's the second from the left in her profile pic :Na_Na_Na_Na:


She's lovely, hope you wine and dine her! Where's the first date at? :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> She's lovely, hope you wine and dine her! Where's the first date at? :flrt:


Gloucester :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

hazza12 said:


> jack showed me earlyer aha


What's your opinion? :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> She's lovely, hope you wine and dine her! Where's the first date at? :flrt:


He has to sit on a coach for 3 hours to get to her :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> He has to sit on a coach for 3 hours to get to her :lol2:


LOL! Seriously? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Seriously? :lol2:


Yeah :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Seriously? :lol2:


Uh huh :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Right I'm off !

See you all!


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Yeah :lol2:


My OH lives 4 and a half hour train journey away, it's brutal. :bash:

I'm off to bed now, I'm going to town tomorow, and lots of gym related activities! 

Night all. :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Don't all leave me at once then :whip:
Night guys!


----------



## Dee_Williams

they did. they all left you................... awwww. :gasp:


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning people!!!


----------



## selina20

Morning


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Morning


Hey you, how's it going??


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Hey you, how's it going??


Awesome just trying to sell a few Ts. You???


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Awesome just trying to sell a few Ts. You???



I'm good, just sat chilling with a pint of tea!

My female Congo mantis matured last night so will hopefully be able to try breed them In a few weeks!!

What you selling??


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> I'm good, just sat chilling with a pint of tea!
> 
> My female Congo mantis matured last night so will hopefully be able to try breed them In a few weeks!!
> 
> What you selling??


SAF N.carapoenesis
SAF B.vagans
juvi P.fortis
juvi OBT


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> SAF N.carapoenesis
> SAF B.vagans
> juvi P.fortis
> juvi OBT



Cool, good luck!!

Are Pampho's defensive? Just look up a pic of the fortis they look cool!!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> I'm good, just sat chilling with a pint of tea!
> 
> My female Congo mantis matured last night so will hopefully be able to try breed them In a few weeks!!
> 
> What you selling??


Very nice! Also good luck, all my males are terrified of my females, took a while to get them going, the males kept flying off! :lol2:

Morning everyone, I'm up early, need to go to town, look for a belt and stockings, exciting times! Also I want to go to the gym. :flrt:


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Cool, good luck!!
> 
> Are Pampho's defensive? Just look up a pic of the fortis they look cool!!


They are similar in temperment to Nhandus i find. They tend to be more nervy then turn to lazy bricks as they get bigger.


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Very nice! Also good luck, all my males are terrified of my females, took a while to get them going, the males kept flying off! :lol2:
> 
> Morning everyone, I'm up early, need to go to town, look for a belt and stockings, exciting times! Also I want to go to the gym. :flrt:



How long after maturing did you wait before mating them??


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Hello


Morning. ^_^



Jonb1982 said:


> How long after maturing did you wait before mating them??


When the female was about 6 weeks, best to wait a while with these as they are very canibalistic. Our males matured about 2 weeks before the female, and were still good to mate, they are still alive now, ready for the next lady. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Morning. ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> When the female was about 6 weeks, best to wait a while with these as they are very canibalistic. Our males matured about 2 weeks before the female, and were still good to mate, they are still alive now, ready for the next lady. :lol2:


How are you   :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> How are you   :flrt:


Bit tired. :lol2: But when am I not? :whistling2: You?


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Hello


Morning!!



vivalabam said:


> Morning. ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> When the female was about 6 weeks, best to wait a while with these as they are very canibalistic. Our males matured about 2 weeks before the female, and were still good to mate, they are still alive now, ready for the next lady. :lol2:



Thanks!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Thanks!!!


Best to do it in the open as well, so he doesn't end up a meal after. I did them in my front room, had a task of finding him the next day, he had flown behind the curtain. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Bit tired. :lol2: But when am I not? :whistling2: You?


Yeh you do always seem tired :lol2:

I'm good thanks


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Yeh you do always seem tired :lol2:
> 
> I'm good thanks


No idea why, I think I'm just weird. :blush:


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!


How are you!??


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> How are you!??


Very well thanks!! 

Just pondering what to do today!!!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> No idea why, I think I'm just weird. :blush:


You could well be a weirdo :whistling2:

And ps my 4000th post


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Very well thanks!!
> 
> Just pondering what to do today!!!


Go out and buy some inverts!!!


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Go out and buy some inverts!!!



I wish!! I don't think Id get away with buying anymore at the moment!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> You could well be a weirdo :whistling2:
> 
> And ps my 4000th post


Ah congrats. :no1:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Ah congrats. :no1:


Thanks :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Morning all


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> Morning all



Morning!!!!


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Morning all


Morning. :flrt: How are you today?


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Morning. :flrt: How are you today?


I'm not bad thanks love 

Just been to the PO and posted off the latest orders 

How are you?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I'm not bad thanks love
> 
> Just been to the PO and posted off the latest orders
> 
> How are you?


Sounds exciting.  

Yeah I'm ok, just getting ready for town, it takes a while. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Sounds exciting.
> 
> Yeah I'm ok, just getting ready for town, it takes a while. :blush:


Ha, wouldn't say exciting was the word :lol2:

spending £50 odd in the PO isn't exciting 

Ah cool, just don't go out in your PJs :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Ha, wouldn't say exciting was the word :lol2:
> 
> spending £50 odd in the PO isn't exciting
> 
> Ah cool, just don't go out in your PJs :lol2:


Haha well, it's an outing, very exciting stuff. :lol2:

Yeah, but you got paid for it, although that's a lot of roders! Bet they know you by name now.  

I'm not, it's jeans today. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Haha well, it's an outing, very exciting stuff. :lol2:
> 
> Yeah, but you got paid for it, although that's a lot of roders! Bet they know you by name now.
> 
> I'm not, it's jeans today. :lol2:


Yes, it was a lovely outing 

Yeah, it was all paid for anyway so it's not a problem really :lol2: and it's only a small village PO so everyone knows everyone anyway 

Good


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Yes, it was a lovely outing
> 
> Yeah, it was all paid for anyway so it's not a problem really :lol2: and it's only a small village PO so everyone knows everyone anyway
> 
> Good


Ah right, bet that's nice, I've always lived in a town so I've no idea what it's like to know people. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, bet that's nice, I've always lived in a town so I've no idea what it's like to know people. :lol2:


Poor you :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Poor you :lol2:


It's quite nice, I don't like people. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

morning all


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> It's quite nice, I don't like people. :whistling2:


well that's just not very nice 
---------------------------------------
Where's my whip?
:hmm:
Nope, I can't find it..
:rant2:
Argh, still can't find it...
:help:
Found it...
:whip:
Oh yeah...
wned8:
---------------------------------------

:lol2:

Yes, boredom just kicked in


----------



## Biggys

Afternoon Guys and Gals :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> morning all


Afternoon.



Biggys said:


> Afternoon Guys and Gals :2thumb:


At least you got the time of day right :lol2:

Hi


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Afternoon.


he yeah, lazy me !!


----------



## JustJack

Hello Tyler and Tom


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> well that's just not very nice
> ---------------------------------------
> Where's my whip?
> :hmm:
> Nope, I can't find it..
> :rant2:
> Argh, still can't find it...
> :help:
> Found it...
> :whip:
> Oh yeah...
> wned8:
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> Yes, boredom just kicked in


Haha that's awesome! 

I'm off to town now, then to the gym for an hour, good times!


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> At least you got the time of day right :lol2:


:lol2:

And before you say anything I have been up since 8, just been sorting out the house :Na_Na_Na_Na:

so I'm not lazy 


How is everyone ? :no1:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> And before you say anything I have been up since 8, just been sorting out the house :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> so I'm not lazy
> 
> 
> How is everyone ? :no1:


I never said anything about you being lazy :lol2:

I'm good ta, yourself?


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> And before you say anything I have been up since 8, just been sorting out the house :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> so I'm not lazy
> 
> 
> How is everyone ? :no1:


GOod thanks you?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I never said anything about you being lazy :lol2:
> 
> I'm good ta, yourself?


Well I was waiting for it, so neeeeerrrr :devil:

:lol2:

good to hear mate, I'm good thanks, we have someone coming down from wales to inspect the building work on our house -_-



Trootle said:


> GOod thanks you?


Awesome 

And I'm great thanks dude


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Well I was waiting for it, so neeeeerrrr :devil:
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> good to hear mate, I'm good thanks, we have someone coming down from wales to inspect the building work on our house -_-
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome
> 
> And I'm great thanks dude


Good good


----------



## Colosseum

Now I am very Peed off!!


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> Now I am very Peed off!!



Whats up?


----------



## Colosseum

Just lost my job that's what's up.


----------



## JustJack

Colosseum said:


> Just lost my job that's what's up.


Ahhh, that sucks


----------



## Colosseum

I am fuming


----------



## Biggys

Awww I'm sorry to hear about that dude :|


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Just lost my job that's what's up.


That sucks, sorry to hear that.  

I'm back from town and the gym, got all I wanted plus more! I'm just having a rest before I walk the dog, I think I might die!


----------



## Dee_Williams

sorry to hear that mr.


----------



## geckodelta

That's sucks mate  and hi guys... I'm still buzzing :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> That's sucks mate  and hi guys... I'm still buzzing :2thumb:


PICCTUUREES :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> PICCTUUREES :whistling2:


Ohh I didn't go :lol2:
I'm going on a date this weekend with a fitter girl so yeah :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> That's sucks mate  and hi guys... I'm still buzzing :2thumb:


You high ? :lol2:


geckodelta said:


> Ohh I didn't go :lol2:
> I'm going on a date this weekend with a fitter girl so yeah :whistling2:


 
Sister ? :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You high ? :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Sister ? :whistling2:


No and no
I'm never gonna live that drunken cousin thing down am I :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> No and no
> I'm never gonna live that drunken cousin thing down am I :lol2:


No, no you aren't :lol2:

Ask Jack how much rubber bands hurt though :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> No, no you aren't :lol2:
> 
> Ask Jack how much rubber bands hurt though :whistling2:


What the :censor:? Hahaha


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> No, no you aren't :lol2:
> 
> Ask Jack how much rubber bands hurt though :whistling2:


Hahah.. Didnt hurt to much.. Just didnt think it would hurt at all :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Hahah.. Didnt hurt to much.. Just didnt think it would hurt at all :lol2:


Did you two have a date? :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

evening all :d


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> evening all :d


Hey :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom




----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: am sure they do have a mind control leg.........


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> What the :censor:? Hahaha





Trootle said:


> Hahah.. Didnt hurt to much.. Just didnt think it would hurt at all :lol2:





geckodelta said:


> Did you two have a date? :whistling2:



Well he was showing me his tarantula on his webcam an then got a little rubber band gun and was showing my is, I told him to shoot himself in the head with it, he yelped :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Well he was showing me his tarantula on his webcam an then got a little rubber band gun and was showing my is, I told him to shoot himself in the head with it, he yelped :lol2::lol2::lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


See why it was awesome now ?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> image


:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> See why it was awesome now ?


Yes, yes I do :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Yes, yes I do :lol2:


 Dude it was so frigging funny :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

tyler, you're weird for asking him to do that
and jack, WTF?
why did you go humour him ??


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Dude it was so frigging funny :lol2:


Haha I bet it was! :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Evening children


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Evening children


hello goose!!


----------



## JustJack

Everyone laught at me for shooting myself why dont they!

:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

trootle said:


> everyone laught at me for shooting myself why dont they!
> 
> :lol2:


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> Evening children


I prefer young adult :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Evening children


I'm no child Hmph!

Good evening Jake, how are you dude ? 



Trootle said:


> Everyone laught at me for shooting myself why dont they!
> 
> :lol2:


Yes. yes they did :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> I prefer young adult :whistling2:


Nah, I was right first time :lol2:



Biggys said:


> I'm no child Hmph!
> 
> Good evening Jake, how are you dude ?


Not too bad ta, yourself?


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> Nah, I was right first time :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bad ta, yourself?


Meh :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Not too bad ta, yourself?


Good to hear 

I'm great thanks, really hyper though :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Good to hear
> 
> I'm great thanks, really hyper though :blush:


oh dear, not you as well :lol:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> oh dear, not you as well :lol:


Who else is hyper? :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> oh dear, not you as well :lol:


Who else is hyper ? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Who else is hyper ? :lol2:


Too slow


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Too slow


Like your brain......:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Like your brain......:whistling2:


:gasp:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Like your brain......:whistling2:


Callum. I thought he was hyper about his date with him mums sisters daughters brothers nephews sisters daughter?

:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Too slow





Biggys said:


> Like your brain......:whistling2:


oh no he didn't


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :gasp:


Yeah I called you slow....Big whoop, wanna fight about it ? :war:



snowgoose said:


> Callum. I thought he was hyper about his date with him mums sisters daughters brothers nephews sisters daughter?
> 
> :lol2:


 
Dudeeeeeee :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> Callum. I thought he was hyper about his date with him mums sisters daughters brothers nephews sisters daughter?
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yeah I called you slow....Big whoop, wanna fight about it ? :war:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dudeeeeeee :lol2::lol2::lol2:


You just quoted family guy! Be my husband? :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> You just quoted family guy! Be my husband? :whistling2:


 
Nope, Why would I want to marry a man, let alone a slow man :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Nope, Why would I want to marry a man, *let along* a slow man :Na_Na_Na_Na:


who's slow now?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> who's slow now?


Changing my words to make your self seem smarter......that is a new level of low...:devil:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Changing my words to make your self seem smarter......that is a new level of low...:devil:


Nope! You just edited your post!


----------



## spinnin_tom

am i being ignored ::


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Nope! You just edited your post!


No, if I edited it, It would say I have :devil:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> No, if I edited it, It would say I have :devil:


Crap :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Crap :lol2:


FAAILL! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> FAAILL! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i'll take that as a yes


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i'll take that as a yes


N'awwwwwwwwwwww :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i'll take that as a yes


Heya :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> N'awwwwwwwwwwww :whistling2:





Biggys said:


> Heya :lol2:


YAY 
my mind's at ease now


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> YAY
> my mind's at ease now


Who said that ?......:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Who said that ?......:whistling2:


Who said what? :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Who said what? :whistling2:


I dunno :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I dunno :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

stop being mean to tom children. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> stop being mean to tom children. :whip:


Sorry Dee..:flrt::flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> stop being mean to tom children. :whip:


Ok m'dear


----------



## spinnin_tom




----------



## Dee_Williams

should think so too. bullying is WRONG people. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> should think so too. bullying is WRONG people. :whistling2:


I completely agree


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> should think so too. bullying is WRONG people. :whistling2:


naah, no it's not.. just not fair when it's aimed at me


----------



## Dee_Williams

well, that is certainy one viewpoint yes! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> naah, no it's not.. just not fair when it's aimed at me


Bullying is wrong! :war:


----------



## vivalabam

Hello everyone. I don't think I've ever been so tired in my life!


----------



## Colosseum

I am exhausted and in a very bad mood :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Hello everyone. I don't think I've ever been so tired in my life!


Hey sexy


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> I am exhausted and in a very bad mood :whip:


Hope you feel better soon! Any more jobs lined up? 



geckodelta said:


> Hey sexy


Does your new girlfriend know you talk to other girls like that? :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hello everyone. I don't think I've ever been so tired in my life!


Heya Kerry :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Heya Kerry :flrt:


Hey Tyler! How are you? :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hey Tyler! How are you? :flrt:


I'm great thanks, and yourself ? :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Hope you feel better soon! Any more jobs lined up?
> 
> 
> 
> Does your new girlfriend know you talk to other girls like that? :gasp:


Well there's a few in the pipeline


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I'm great thanks, and yourself ? :flrt:


Shattered! I did my hour in the gym, after walking the 2 and whatever miles it is to town, then back again, and went again in the evening. :lol2: I want to go back to the sofa, but my legs won't move. :blush:



Colosseum said:


> Well there's a few in the pipeline


Ah right, that's not so bad then, at least you're not completely lost?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Shattered! I did my hour in the gym, after walking the 2 and whatever miles it is to town, then back again, and went again in the evening. :lol2: I want to go back to the sofa, but my legs won't move. :blush:


 
Awwww you have been really busy then :gasp:

I would carry you to the sofa, but the whole being miles away makes things hard...:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Hope you feel better soon! Any more jobs lined up?
> 
> 
> 
> Does your new girlfriend know you talk to other girls like that? :gasp:


She isn't my girlfriend yet


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Hey sexy


you said hi to me earlier


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> She isn't my girlfriend yet


Ok let me rephrase that....

Doesn't your cousin mind when you talk to other girls like that ?

:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Ok let me rephrase that....
> 
> Doesn't your cousin mind when you talk to other girls like that ?
> 
> :whistling2:


This is the other really fit girl! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

never realised there were that many fit girls about............


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> This is the other really fit girl! :lol2:


Ahh your sister ? :roll2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Ahh your sister ? :roll2:


Hahahaha :devil:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Hahahaha :devil:


:flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :flrt:


Love you to :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awwww you have been really busy then :gasp:
> 
> I would carry you to the sofa, but the whole being miles away makes things hard...:lol2:


Very nice of you to offer. :flrt: I'll just saty here for now, I'll move when I get bored. :blush:

Have you got that photo of you and your sister yet? :whistling2:



geckodelta said:


> She isn't my girlfriend yet


Oh right. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> Ok let me rephrase that....
> 
> Doesn't your cousin mind when you talk to other girls like that ?
> 
> :whistling2:


LMAO! 



Dee_Williams said:


> never realised there were that many fit girls about............


*whispers* She's not that fit... :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Very nice of you to offer. :flrt: I'll just sat here for now, I'll move when I get bored. :blush:


Awwww ok :flrt:



vivalabam said:


> Have you got that photo of you and your sister yet? :whistling2:


not yet :lol2:, She was on a war path today :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Very nice of you to offer. :flrt: I'll just saty here for now, I'll move when I get bored. :blush:
> 
> Have you got that photo of you and your sister yet? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> *whispers* She's not that fit... :whistling2:


Your just jealous


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Very nice of you to offer. :flrt: I'll just saty here for now, I'll move when I get bored. :blush:
> 
> Have you got that photo of you and your sister yet? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right. :lol2:
> 
> 
> *whispers* She's not that fit... :whistling2:


and also this is me! I'm quite ugly so I'm counting her as incredibly fit :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awwww ok :flrt:
> 
> not yet :lol2:, She was on a war path today :gasp:


LOL! Monthly? :whistling2:



geckodelta said:


> Your just jealous


Dammit, my cover has been blown! 



geckodelta said:


> and also this is me! I'm quite ugly so I'm counting her as incredibly fit :lol2:


Aww, don't put yourself down, you're very good at hugshaking?


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> She isn't my girlfriend yet


she may never be your girlfriend, but she'll always be your relation :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Monthly? :whistling2:


Nope daily :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> she may never be your girlfriend, but she'll always be your relation :2thumb:


BOOM!!....headshot :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Nope daily :lol2:


Haha she sounds a barrel of laughs!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha she sounds a barrel of laughs!


She is a cow, that is why I'm posting her up to Jake :lol2:


Can sell her as a new dwarf old world or something :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> She is a cow, that is why I'm posting her up to Jake :lol2:
> 
> 
> Can sell her as a new dwarf old world or something :lol2:


LMAO! Yeah I'll pass on her then, I don't like the old worlds. :whistling2: 

I need to go feed Prince, the fat little froggles.


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> She is a cow, that is why I'm posting her up to Jake :lol2:
> 
> 
> Can sell her as a new dwarf old world or something :lol2:


I'm not buying her.

And I like old worlds


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Monthly? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, my cover has been blown!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, don't put yourself down, you're very good at hugshaking?


Can you get a girl with a hugshake? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Can you get a girl with a hugshake? :lol2:


Probably not... :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LMAO! Yeah I'll pass on her then, I don't like the old worlds. :whistling2:
> 
> I need to go feed Prince, the fat little froggles.


Awww ok, have fun :flrt: :flrt:




snowgoose said:


> I'm not buying her.
> 
> And I like old worlds


I know you aren't 

you can sell her though then split the profits :no1:



geckodelta said:


> Can you get a girl with a hugshake? :lol2:


Nope, but you can get put on a regestier :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Probably not... :whistling2:


Can I get you with one? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Can I get you with one? :lol2:


No, no you can't. :whistling2:

I'm off to bed now, have to be up at 9.  

Night all!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> No, no you can't. :whistling2:
> 
> I'm off to bed now, have to be up at 9.
> 
> Night all!


 
I have to be up at five!


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Awww ok, have fun :flrt: :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you aren't
> 
> you can sell her though then split the profits :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but you can get put on a regestier :whistling2:


I might want to keep her


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I might want to keep her


You might indeed, but once she has torn your head off, can I run your business ? :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

she might like him, attractive young man (WHO ISN'T RELATED TO HER, please note this calluM) who runs a successful business.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> she might like him, attractive young* man *(WHO ISN'T RELATED TO HER, please note this calluM) who runs a successful business.


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

To be honest I'm starting to think that might be the problem :gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

well, at least there will be hot girls to look at.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> well, at least there will be hot girls to look at.


:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> she might like him, attractive young man (WHO ISN'T RELATED TO HER, please note this calluM) who runs a successful business.


You sooo fancy Jake :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

meh. i haven't even seen what he looks like. he is naughty and hides behind the camera. :lol2::bash:


----------



## pfrank




----------



## spinnin_tom

pfrank said:


> image


 
nice pic mate, is it an adder of sorts?


----------



## pfrank

spinnin_tom said:


> nice pic mate, is it an adder of sorts?


hairy bush viper (no joke)


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> meh. i haven't even seen what he looks like. he is naughty and hides behind the camera. :lol2::bash:


You called him attractive :lol2:


----------



## Genseric

First thing that came to my mind was that film 'Beetlejuice'


----------



## spinnin_tom

pfrank said:


> hairy bush viper (no joke)


well i was right i think, adders in in the genus Vipera no ??


----------



## Genseric

Beetlejuice - Snake Scene - YouTube


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone, I'm up ready for town, my friend is coming over soon. ^_^


----------



## Dee_Williams

morning hon!!!

am just about to take aerin to play scheme for the day!! :no1:


----------



## JustJack

Morning you two :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> morning hon!!!
> 
> am just about to take aerin to play scheme for the day!! :no1:


Ah right souns fun! What's the plans for the rest of the day? 



Trootle said:


> Morning you two :flrt: :flrt:


Morning! How are you always up so early. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Ah right souns fun! What's the plans for the rest of the day?
> 
> 
> 
> Morning! How are you always up so early. :lol2:


I don't know :lol2:

I went to bed at half 5 aswell!!

How are you :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

Good Morning


----------



## JustJack

Colosseum said:


> Good Morning


Morning! :2thumb:

How are you? : victory:


----------



## Colosseum

Not to bad thanks considering


----------



## JustJack

Colosseum said:


> Not to bad thanks considering


Ahh that's good


----------



## pfrank

hi


----------



## Biggys

I'm off up to Metamorphosis today :2thumb:


Anyone else up to anything today ?


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> I'm off up to Metamorphosis today :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Anyone else up to anything today ?


Getting shouted aat by my mum -_- 

I have a fun day ahead! :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> I'm off up to Metamorphosis today :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Anyone else up to anything today ?


Not really chilling at home lol


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Getting shouted aat by my mum -_-
> 
> I have a fun day ahead! :lol2:


Fail :lol2:



selina20 said:


> Not really chilling at home lol


Awwww lol, well find something to do


----------



## Dee_Williams

i have done all outside jobs except the calves and have got stung on the finger by nettles.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> i have done all outside jobs except the calves and have got stung on the finger by nettles.


I bloody hate nettles!


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i have done all outside jobs except the calves and have got stung on the finger by nettles.


Awwwwwww 



Trootle said:


> I bloody hate nettles!


 
They don't sting me :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Awwwwwww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't sting me :2thumb::lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

well, they wouldn't would they :devil:
not a lot of good to me is it. i have a puffy finger now, :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> well, they wouldn't would they :devil:
> not a lot of good to me is it. i have a puffy finger now, :lol2:


Pics or it hasnt happened :whistling2: 

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am not taking a pic of my fat finger, so it didn't happen. :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> well, they wouldn't would they :devil:
> not a lot of good to me is it. i have a puffy finger now, :lol2:


Awwww  *hugs*


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> i am not taking a pic of my fat finger, so it didn't happen. :gasp:


Hahah, I joke :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

see, being mean to me killed the thread. :gasp::lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> see, being mean to me killed the thread. :gasp::lol2:


:shock: :lol2:

My hissers are awesome! There is a 2inch male tiger hisser and he is awweessoome!


----------



## Biggys

My dad needs to hurry up and take me to the shop -_- :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

that he does tyler!!


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> My dad needs to hurry up and take me to the shop -_- :lol2:


And swing past my house and pick me up :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> that he does tyler!!


We won't be going for ages now, we have some solicitor around -_-


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> We won't be going for ages now, we have some solicitor around -_-


Awww that sucks.. Can't you walk or bike?!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Awww that sucks.. Can't you walk or bike?!


I might do, depending on how long it takes


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> I might do, depending on how long it takes


Ahhh cool


----------



## Dee_Williams

he best had
if he is gonna get me some mantids
:roll2:

joke!


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> he best had
> if he is gonna get me some mantids
> :roll2:
> 
> joke!


Not a joke...If they have the ones you want I am getting them for you :devil:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:flrt::flrt:

aww i do love ya. :whistling2:

i should really go do houseworky type stuff but i just don't want to really.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> :flrt::flrt:
> 
> aww i do love ya. :whistling2:
> 
> i should really go do houseworky type stuff but i just don't want to really.


N'aww I love you too :flrt: :lol2:

noooo stay and talk :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i dunno what to talk about. :lol2:

i want a blue tongue skink. there you go. discuss!


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Not a joke...If they have the ones you want I am getting them for you :devil:


Ty can you get me some mantis (or any other invert?!) :flrt:

Hahahah :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

no. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Ty can you get me some mantis (or any other invert?!) :flrt:
> 
> Hahahah :lol2:





Dee_Williams said:


> no. :lol2:


 
^ this :whistling2:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:roll2:

you were mean to me. 

i thought you weren't allowed anymore anyway?


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i dunno what to talk about. :lol2:
> 
> i want a blue tongue skink. there you go. discuss!


Well they are awesome and have blue tounges :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Biggys said:


> Well they are awesome and have blue tounges :lol2:


so do i if i eat blueberries. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> so do i if i eat blueberries. :lol2:


Erm to be honest I don't know an awful lot about blue tongue skinks


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> ^ this :whistling2:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You big meanies!!

:lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> :roll2:
> 
> you were mean to me.
> 
> i thought you weren't allowed anymore anyway?


Im not allowed any more..

Im hiding things! The roaches are hidden, 2 B.Vagans will be hidden in a few weeks, 1 G.Pulchra for my birthday, and maybe a Scorpion XD


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> You big meanies!!
> 
> :lol2:


Yup :2thumb: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Yup :2thumb: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:'( :shock:


----------



## vivalabam

Hello everyone! I'm back from town, nomming on my wrap, I've only had a banana, I'm starving!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hello everyone! I'm back from town, nomming on my wrap, I've only had a banana, I'm starving!


Heya Kerry :flrt:

Have fun in town ?


----------



## Dee_Williams

i had a teeny bowl of cornflakes and 2 ryvitas. sesame ones.

i am not actually as hungry as i thought. will watch NO cookery shows and will be fine............


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> i had a teeny bowl of cornflakes and 2 ryvitas. sesame ones.
> 
> i am not actually as hungry as i thought. will watch NO cookery shows and will be fine............


Hello you :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Hello everyone! I'm back from town, nomming on my wrap, I've only had a banana, I'm starving!


Hellooooo! :flrt: :flrt:

How are you??


----------



## Biggys

Dudes and Dudettes :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

I am in hiding. :blush:

soooooooooooo........... what exciting things do peeps have planned for tonight???


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> I am in hiding. :blush:
> 
> soooooooooooo........... what exciting things do peeps have planned for tonight???


No need to hide 

and not a lot  just try and get a few bits and bobs sorted for my normal import and another one I'm working on 

You?


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> I am in hiding. :blush:
> 
> soooooooooooo........... what exciting things do peeps have planned for tonight???


Don't hide Dee 

and I'm at work...great :devil:

how about yourself ?


----------



## Dee_Williams

other than hiding?

i have a session of fun filled madness with the trampoline shortly, :lol2:

dinner for aerin, feed the piggies and calves with her. 

walk the dog up the lane as far as i cba to go. (won't be far, don't tell him)

sort out the house a bit, epic fail on that today.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> other than hiding?
> 
> i have a session of fun filled madness with the trampoline shortly, :lol2:
> 
> dinner for aerin, feed the piggies and calves with her.
> 
> walk the dog up the lane as far as i cba to go. (won't be far, don't tell him)
> 
> sort out the house a bit, epic fail on that today.


 
Sounds like fun 

except the house work bit


----------



## spinnin_tom

love this game
Teagames.com - Play Free Flash Games - TG Motocross Play


----------



## Dee_Williams

nope. doesn't appeal.


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Heya Kerry :flrt:
> 
> Have fun in town ?


Yeah was really good actually. :flrt: 



Dee_Williams said:


> i had a teeny bowl of cornflakes and 2 ryvitas. sesame ones.
> 
> i am not actually as hungry as i thought. will watch NO cookery shows and will be fine............


Haha I'd have been starving! I'm always hungry. :blush: I've now got into grapes and wow how amazing are they! 



Trootle said:


> Hellooooo! :flrt: :flrt:
> 
> How are you??


Hey ya, not too bad, really can't be bothered with the gym.  



Dee_Williams said:


> I am in hiding. :blush:
> 
> soooooooooooo........... what exciting things do peeps have planned for tonight???


I think I'll be going round my aunties which will be kool. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah was really good actually. :flrt:


Awesome, at least you had fun :flrt:





vivalabam said:


> I've now got into grapes and wow how amazing are they!


Grape are frigging amazing :gasp::mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awesome, at least you had fun :flrt:
> 
> Grape are frigging amazing :gasp::mf_dribble:


Yeah was really good, she's one of my friends that I always get along with so well. :flrt: Some of them I only tolerate because I don't have many. :blush:

I know! where have these been all my life! :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah was really good, she's one of my friends that I always get along with so well. :flrt: Some of them I only tolerate because I don't have many. :blush:


 
Awwww it's always good then you are out with mates that you get one really well with :flrt:



vivalabam said:


> I know! where have these been all my life! :flrt:


Which ones have you tried ?

Red grapes and amazing aswell :flrt:

and don't eat the little tiny ones, 
they are like little angry grapes that are mad because they never grew to the size of the others ones, and they taste nasty and bitter :devil:


EDIT: Wow that didn't make me sound retarded at all :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awwww it's always good then you are out with mates that you get one really well with :flrt:
> 
> 
> Which ones have you tried ?
> 
> Red grapes and amazing aswell :flrt:
> 
> and don't eat the little tiny ones,
> they are like little angry grapes that are mad because they never grew to the size of the others ones, and they taste nasty and bitter :devil:


Yeah, and being sober as well, that doesn't happen often. :whistling2:

They are big chunky green ones, I have had grapes before but I forgot how much I liked them. :lol2:

I don't like the small ones, or red ones, big green ones are the way forward. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, and being sober as well, that doesn't happen often. :whistling2:


I bet it doesn't :Na_Na_Na_Na:



vivalabam said:


> They are big chunky green ones, I have had grapes before but I forgot how much I liked them. :lol2:


ahhh they are awesome one , I really don't know why I thought these were the first grapes you have tried, I was like "really, you must have tried them at some point" :blush:



vivalabam said:


> I don't like the small ones, or red ones, big green ones are the way forward. :flrt:


they are indeed :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

Kerry did you and your friend enjoy your dildo party?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I bet it doesn't :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> ahhh they are awesome one , I really don't know why I thought these were the first grapes you have tried, I was like "really, you must have tried them at some point" :blush:
> 
> they are indeed :flrt:


LOL! Yeah, I don't live that much under a rock! Although it feels like it sometimes.  Although it's a comfy rock. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Kerry did you and your friend enjoy your dildo party?


 :rotfl:


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Kerry did you and your friend enjoy your dildo party?


Don't know, I'll let you know Sunday. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Right I'm off to work, talk later :2thumb:



Take it easy :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Right I'm off to work, talk later :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Take it easy :flrt:


Ok, have fun!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Ok, have fun!


Erugh...I'll try


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Erugh...I'll try


Haha, when is work ever fun. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha, when is work ever fun. :whistling2:


When you work as security for a strip club ? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> When you work as security for a strip club ? :lol2:


After a while I bet it would get boring... :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> After a while I bet it would get boring... :whistling2:


Somehow I don't think it would :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Somehow I don't think it would :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Maybe not for a teenage mind. :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Biggys said:


> Somehow I don't think it would :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It would Tyler, same meat different gravy and all that.


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

hello! :2thumb: how are you doing??


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> hello! :2thumb: how are you doing??


I'm good thanks, you??

I'm currenty keeping an eye on the transfer window news lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

o where might you be off to?


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> o where might you be off to?


Eh lol???


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> It would Tyler, same meat different gravy and all that.


You do have a point there dude :lol2:


And I fell asleep at work, I got painted on....:devil:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ahhh. :blush: as in football. ooops.


----------



## Dee_Williams

and it isn't true about stripping security being boring. there is always some new :censor: to throw out the door. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> and it isn't true about stripping security being boring. there is always some new :censor: to throw out the door. :whistling2:


Not out....through, it's more fun :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

well the guys i knew did both, on a fairly regular basis. :lol2:
i did get ot do it myself once or twice. he he. :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> ahhh. :blush: as in football. ooops.


Yes, as in football you flid!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> Yes, as in football you flid!!!


 i thought you meant as in your job. i don't do football.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> well the guys i knew did both, on a fairly regular basis. :lol2:
> i did get ot do it myself once or twice. he he. :2thumb:


Awesome 8)

You would make an awesome doorman Dee :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Awesome 8)
> 
> You would make an awesome doorman Dee :lol2:


Why? Is she big and muscly and hard as nails??


----------



## Dee_Williams

Biggys said:


> Awesome 8)
> 
> You would make an awesome doorman Dee :lol2:


hmmm.... not sure if that is a compliment or not really. :bash:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> Why? Is she big and muscly and hard as nails??


yes actually. :lol2: although not tall sadly.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> hmmm.... not sure if that is a compliment or not really. :bash:


It is :flrt:


Cracking skulls and being awesome 8)

It's what you do best :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> yes actually. :lol2: although not tall sadly.



Scary!!!


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> Scary!!!


Dee definitely isn't scary :flrt: :blush:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Dee definitely isn't scary :flrt: :blush:


Oh, But when i say something like that, I'm just a horny perverted teenager....you sir are a hypocryite...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> Dee definitely isn't scary :flrt: :blush:



Awwwwwww<3<3<3


It must be love, love, love!!!


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Oh, But when i say something like that, I'm just a horny perverted teenager....you sir are a hypocryite...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm of legal age so it doesn't count :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Jonb1982 said:


> Awwwwwww<3<3<3
> 
> 
> It must be love, love, love!!!


Nope, just think she looks good :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> I'm of legal age so it doesn't count :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, just think she looks good :2thumb:



Wheres the pic lol??


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I'm of legal age so it doesn't count :Na_Na_Na_Na:


As am I so...nerrrrrr :devil: :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> Wheres the pic lol??


Take a look around and open your eyes 

:lol:

If Dee wants to show, I'm sure she will do


----------



## JustJack

Helloooo!


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> Take a look around and open your eyes
> 
> :lol:
> 
> If Dee wants to show, I'm sure she will do


Too much effort, I'll pass!


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Take a look around and open your eyes
> 
> :lol:
> 
> If Dee wants to show, I'm sure she will do


 
I'm not saying I wanted to see the picture, I was merely pointing out that, when I comment I'm a perve and when you comment it's fine :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Anyway

I've had enough of these Mother:censor:ing snakes, on my mother:censor:ing head......:whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> I'm not saying I wanted to see the picture, I was merely pointing out that, when I comment I'm a perve and when you comment it's fine :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Anyway
> 
> I've had enough of these Mother:censor:ing snakes, on my mother:censor:ing head......:whistling2:
> 
> image


That first bit was for Jon :lol: so you fail on that.

No picture of your sister yet so you fail on that too 

:lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> That first bit was for Jon :lol: so you fail on that.
> 
> No picture of your sister yet so you fail on that too
> 
> :lol2:



Tyler you are just an epic failure!!!


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> Tyler you are just an epic failure!!!


It's the youth of today Jon :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> It's the youth of today Jon :lol2:


Hehe!!

Anyway bedtime for me! Ciao


----------



## JustJack

Hellllllllllllooooooooooo


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> That first bit was for Jon :lol: so you fail on that.
> 
> No picture of your sister yet so you fail on that too
> 
> :lol2:


Well....shu'up :blush:



Jonb1982 said:


> Tyler you are just an epic failure!!!


that isn't the first or last time I have been called that :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Just managed to eat 2 peices of cake, no idea how! It was yummy though. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dee_Williams

o kerry. i meant to say, if you get lots of grapes, freeze them. they are mega yummy frozen! it would be nice if we actually got a summer to enjoy them in though. 

Morning all!!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> o kerry. i meant to say, if you get lots of grapes, freeze them. they are mega yummy frozen! it would be nice if we actually got a summer to enjoy them in though.
> 
> Morning all!!!!!! :2thumb:


They don't tend to last long enough to get frozen. :blush:

Morning Dee, I'm up early again, this is like a whole new me. :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Viva viva


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Viva viva


Coloss coloss :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

Bam Bam bam bam


----------



## Dee_Williams

:gasp:

are you preparing to be up early every morning for uni??


----------



## JustJack

Morning guys


----------



## Dee_Williams

morning you!

how are you??


----------



## pfrank

*selling on ebay for 4.00 including postage. signed original*


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> morning you!
> 
> how are you??


I'm good thanks  just woke up!

How are you ?? :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am very good thanks hon. :2thumb:

i have got most of my jobs done and am just chilling for a bit before going ot the post office. am debating walking but it is a :censor: long way. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> i am very good thanks hon. :2thumb:
> 
> i have got most of my jobs done and am just chilling for a bit before going ot the post office. am debating walking but it is a :censor: long way. :lol2:


Walk! Have a nice morning walk : victory:


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Bam Bam bam bam


Seum Seum



Dee_Williams said:


> :gasp:
> 
> are you preparing to be up early every morning for uni??


Haha no, I never get up early for uni. :whistling2:

I had my hair cut, one of my best friends is a hairdresser, quite handy! Now I'm off to the gym with my grandma. :lol2:



Trootle said:


> Morning guys


Morning. :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Seum Seum
> 
> 
> 
> Haha no, I never get up early for uni. :whistling2:
> 
> I had my hair cut, one of my best friends is a hairdresser, quite handy! Now I'm off to the gym with my grandma. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning. :flrt:


Hello you! :flrt: :flrt:

How are you??


----------



## Dee_Williams

i think i might have a wander with the dog. 

it is about erm 4 mile TOTAL so i may be some time. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> i think i might have a wander with the dog.
> 
> it is about erm 4 mile there and back so i may be some time. :lol2:


8 mile walk! 

Good on you :2thumb:

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

nope. 4 miles there and back. so 2 miles there. 2 back. am definitely not that in need of dying ta. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> nope. 4 miles there and back. so 2 miles there. 2 back. am definitely not that in need of dying ta. :lol2:


Ahh...

4 miles is alright I suppose :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

you cheeky sod!!! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> you cheeky sod!!! :lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Hello you! :flrt: :flrt:
> 
> How are you??


I'm not too bad, I'm oddly not very tired today... for once! 



Dee_Williams said:


> i think i might have a wander with the dog.
> 
> it is about erm 4 mile there and back so i may be some time. :lol2:


8 miles, that's an epic walk! You'll sleep well after that.


----------



## Dee_Williams

ok will maybe go back and edit that. it is 4 miles total. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I'm not too bad, I'm oddly not very tired today... for once!
> 
> 
> 
> 8 miles, that's an epic walk! You'll sleep well after that.


Your not tired :gasp:

:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Your not tired :gasp:
> 
> :lol2:


I know, I said before, it's like a totally different me! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> ok will maybe go back and edit that. it is 4 miles total. :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i went on the trampoline lots too this morning. does that count for the extra 4 miles?? :Na_Na_Na_Na:

is this the new fitter you? no sleepyness just alert and ready for ...... erm......... well whatever you want ot do really. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> i went on the trampoline lots too this morning. does that count for the extra 4 miles?? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> is this the new fitter you? no sleepyness just alert and ready for ...... erm......... well whatever you want ot do really. :lol2:


:lol2: :lol2:

She was fit already, but fitter helps  :whistling2: 

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

that is very true.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> that is very true.


It is indeed


----------



## Biggys

Morning :flrt: (just :lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

Morning tyler! :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> Morning tyler! :2thumb:


How are you this afternoon Dee ? :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i was just about to say "it is morning duh" but it isn't. how did that happen? :gasp:

i am god ta. you??


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i was just about to say "it is morning duh" but it isn't. how did that happen? :gasp:
> 
> i am god ta. you??


The times changed ? :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:

You are a god indeed :flrt:

I'm great thanks Dee, been up to much ?


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2:

ooops. sorry, i am not god. i wouldn't want the responsibility. :gasp:

one of my snails has a love dart. eggies soon possibly.

o and the dozy dog nearly pushed me in the water trough this morning. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Morning :flrt: (just :lol


Hello Ty!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i went on the trampoline lots too this morning. does that count for the extra 4 miles?? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> is this the new fitter you? no sleepyness just alert and ready for ...... erm......... well whatever you want ot do really. :lol2:


Haha yeah it probably does. :lol2:

Erm.. Not too sure but I think it has something to do with being in bed early and getting up at a normal time. I normally had like 12 hours sleep, that's not really good for you. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> Morning :flrt: (just :lol


Hey Tyler, how are you? :flrt:

Back from the gym, time for my wrap, nom nom! :mf_dribble:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Haha yeah it probably does. :lol2:
> 
> Erm.. Not too sure but I think it has something to do with being in bed early and getting up at a normal time. I normally had like 12 hours sleep, that's not really good for you. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tyler, how are you? :flrt:
> 
> Back from the gym, time for my wrap, nom nom! :mf_dribble:


Whats gunna be in the wrap :mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Whats gunna be in the wrap :mf_dribble:


Tomato, ham, cucumber and lettuce, it's well yummy!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Tomato, ham, cucumber and lettuce, it's well yummy!


Ewww! :lol2:

I like wraps with chicken, bacon, and lettuce :mf_dribble: <--- thats well yummy :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Ewww! :lol2:
> 
> I like wraps with chicken, bacon, and lettuce :mf_dribble: <--- thats well yummy :lol2:


:lol2: Too fattening for me, my lunch is only like 200 calories. :blush:

Also we got another orchid ooth today, score?!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Too fattening for me, my lunch is only like 200 calories. :blush:
> 
> Also we got another orchid ooth today, score?!


To fattening?!? :lol2:

Well for me that would be a starte! hahah :lol2:

And awweesssooome! You gunna be selling the baby orchids


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> To fattening?!? :lol2:
> 
> Well for me that would be a starte! hahah :lol2:
> 
> And awweesssooome! You gunna be selling the baby orchids


Haha I've only had like 350 calories today. :blush: I don't tend to eat much these days lol. :lol2: Not looking forward to the food at the weekend, I can imagine it all being from a kebab shop. :bash:

We will indeed, if they hatch, we hope the do but I'm not sure yet. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

awww squiddly teeny orchid babies. bless. :flrt:

i did the walk, got some oak leaves for the beetles too. result! 

the dog is totally flat out, think i might have killed him. :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> awww squiddly teeny orchid babies. bless. :flrt:
> 
> i did the walk, got some oak leaves for the beetles too. result!
> 
> the dog is totally flat out, think i might have killed him. :gasp:


:lol2: Good walk then? 

I'm off to walk my dog now, my friends coming over at 4 and we're going to town. :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ahh cool.

yeah it was a good walk. the postman looked a bit surprised, no pick up and i had the dog. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> ahh cool.
> 
> yeah it was a good walk. the postman looked a bit surprised, no pick up and i had the dog. :lol2:


:lol2: Glad you enjoyed it, dogs walked, and I'm ready, just need my friend to pick me up now.


----------



## snowgoose

Afternoon all 

My ooth has been posted and should be here tomorrow


----------



## Dee_Williams

oooooooo ooth of what? sorry, am forgetful........ :blush:

have fun kerry!!!


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> My ooth has been posted and should be here tomorrow


Oh, that's kool! 



Dee_Williams said:


> oooooooo ooth of what? sorry, am forgetful........ :blush:
> 
> have fun kerry!!!


I will try. :lol2: I do need some new jeans, all of mine keep falling down. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> oooooooo ooth of what? sorry, am forgetful........ :blush:
> 
> have fun kerry!!!


an oooth of Popa spurca mantis 

Popa spurca - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kris74

Was it young Tom that wanted one of these God awful beasts? I think along with those 13 inch centipedes they are the most mingingest creatures to walk the earth..... Well, those and makems.

Camel spider Beheads Lizard in Iraq - YouTube


----------



## Dee_Williams

it might well have been tom. :devil: lunatic he is. 

and kerry, i am sure no one on here would complain if your jeans fell down at the next kempton! :lol2:

ah yes i remember seeing them before, the yare odd. pretty but odd. good luck jake! you could always sell some to me if they hatch. :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

kris74 said:


> Was it young Tom that wanted one of these God awful beasts? I think along with those 13 inch centipedes they are the most mingingest creatures to walk the earth..... Well, those and makems.
> 
> Camel spider Beheads Lizard in Iraq - YouTube


bloody freaky spider that! :gasp:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> it might well have been tom. :devil: lunatic he is.
> 
> and kerry, i am sure no one on here would complain if your jeans fell down at the next kempton! :lol2:
> 
> ah yes i remember seeing them before, the yare odd. pretty but odd. good luck jake! you could always sell some to me if they hatch. :2thumb:


Haha, thanks. I will be selling the majority that hatch so keep your eyes open


----------



## Jonb1982

Afternoon ppl!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

afternoon you. 

did the transfers go as expected??


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> afternoon you.
> 
> did the transfers go as expected??


Hello!!

No they didn't, I was well hacked off, we have only signed Parker and adebayor!! 

Not that you needed to know that lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

o, well i assume that isn't good. :devil:

i will commiserate with you in a totally unknowledgable way. :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> o, well i assume that isn't good. :devil:
> 
> i will commiserate with you in a totally unknowledgable way. :blush:


Awww thanks that means a lot! It really does!! :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2:

so how is your day going otherwise??


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2:
> 
> so how is your day going otherwise??



Ok thanks, finished work for the day so relaxing! Back up at 4am for work tomorrow!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

o god, 4am. a time of day i never like seeing. eeek.

enjoy your chilling, i am off to do some washing. snore. :devil:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> o god, 4am. a time of day i never like seeing. eeek.
> 
> enjoy your chilling, i am off to do some washing. snore. :devil:


Have fun!!

I did the ironing yesterday!! Ugh lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

i try to avoid ironing whenever posible. awful idea.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> it might well have been tom. :devil: lunatic he is.
> 
> and kerry, i am sure no one on here would complain if your jeans fell down at the next kempton! :lol2:
> 
> ah yes i remember seeing them before, the yare odd. pretty but odd. good luck jake! you could always sell some to me if they hatch. :2thumb:


Haha they don't fall all the way down, they just show my crack, that's never a good look! 



Jonb1982 said:


> Afternoon ppl!!!


Hey ya, how are you?


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Haha they don't fall all the way down, they just show my crack, that's never a good look!
> 
> 
> Hey ya, how are you?



Watch out, somebody may try park a bike in there lol


Hellloooooo!!! I'm very well thanks! And yourself?


----------



## Dee_Williams

:roll2:

well i am sure someone would get off on seeing it. :lol2:

did you have fun? or did you not go yet??


----------



## Biggys

Just got back from work :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Haha they don't fall all the way down, they just show my crack, that's never a good look!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ya, how are you?


Sooo.. These jeans :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

geckodelta said:


> Sooo.. These jeans :whistling2:



It starts................. Lol


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> It starts................. Lol


im only joking :whistling2:
How are you?


----------



## Jonb1982

geckodelta said:


> im only joking :whistling2:
> How are you?



So was I!!

I'm good mate! Yourself???


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> So was I!!
> 
> I'm good mate! Yourself???


I'm very good  going to Gloucester soon :no1:


----------



## Jonb1982

geckodelta said:


> I'm very good  going to Gloucester soon :no1:



You chasing some clunge?


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> You chasing some clunge?


Wow! :lol2:
Yes, got like 4 girls I have to meet :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

hi guys
just got back a failed bughunt/snake mooch around for
trying again tomorrow, hopefully with more luck
i got a Paraphysa parvula which i'm happy with, some stick insects, snails and a snake


----------



## Jonb1982

geckodelta said:


> Wow! :lol2:
> Yes, got like 4 girls I have to meet :lol2:


All on the same day lol, that's a recipe for an sti erm I mean disaster!!


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> All on the same day lol, that's a recipe for an sti erm I mean disaster!!


No over 2 days :Na_Na_Na_Na:
And tow are coming at the same time so i think I can work out a rota :whistling2:
Hey Tom! :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> hi guys
> just got back a failed bughunt/snake mooch around for
> trying again tomorrow, hopefully with more luck
> i got a Paraphysa parvula which i'm happy with, some stick insects, snails and a snake



Parvula are awesome mate!!!


----------



## Jonb1982

geckodelta said:


> No over 2 days :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> And tow are coming at the same time so i think I can work out a rota :whistling2:
> Hey Tom! :2thumb:



What a ladies man!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Parvula are awesome mate!!!


they are indeed
cost me £10 which i'm pleased with


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> they are indeed
> cost me £10 which i'm pleased with


That makes it even more awesome! Super docile and gorgeous looking too!!!

I want another!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> That makes it even more awesome! Super docile and gorgeous looking too!!!
> 
> I want another!!!


 
i need to wait for her (?) to molt so i can get it sexed from a microscope
if it's male, i'll wait and see pimp him out, if it's a female i'm keeping it, it is incredibly docile, compared to other central american tarantulas <3


----------



## geckodelta

That's awesome Tom! 
And I wish John :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> That's awesome Tom!


i know 

i almost bought a Flickypelma auratum for the same price, but Brachypelmas are vile with a capital C


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i know
> 
> i almost bought a Flickypelma auratum for the same price, but Brachypelmas are vile with a capital C


:gasp:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i know
> 
> i almost bought a Flickypelma auratum for the same price, but Brachypelmas are vile with a capital C


 Vile with a capital C, Really ? :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Vile with a capital C, Really ? :whistling2:


yes tyler, as in C for stop commenting on my spelling lol

and why O: callum?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> yes tyler, as in C for stop commenting on my spelling lol
> 
> and why O: callum?


They are not vile!


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> yes tyler, as in C for stop commenting on my spelling lol
> 
> and why O: callum?


Techically it's not spelling as a single letter isn't a word :whistling2:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Sorry I'm in a bitch mood :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Techically it's not spelling as a single letter isn't a word :whistling2:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Sorry I'm in a bitch mood :lol2:


You my friend are a :censor:
:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> They are not vile!


ah, okay
i don't like them, too flicky for me 




geckodelta said:


> You my friend are a :censor:
> :lol2:


 
he's not nice, is he :'(


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> ah, okay
> i don't like them, too flicky for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's not nice, is he :'(


No he isn't  
He steals Kerry and then acts like a bitch! :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> You my friend are a :censor:
> :lol2:


Yes, Yes I am :Na_Na_Na_Na:



spinnin_tom said:


> he's not nice, is he :'(


 
Sorry tom  :flrt:



geckodelta said:


> No he isn't
> He steals Kerry and the acts like a bitch! :whistling2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yes, Yes I am :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry tom  :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


I wanted Kerry!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Sorry tom  :flrt:


that's okay <3



geckodelta said:


> I wanted Kerry!


 
get in line !!!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I wanted Kerry!


tough :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> that's okay <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get in line !!!


You get in line!!!! Behind me!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> tough :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Meh!!!!


----------



## snowgoose

are you lot still arguing over Kerry? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> are you lot still arguing over Kerry? :lol2:


I'm not :lol2:

I just popped in to mock Tom, and then Callum started his whinging :Na_Na_Na_Na:


So seeing as you take some sence, how are you fella ?


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> are you lot still arguing over Kerry? :lol2:


Are we ever not? :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

snowgoose said:


> are you lot still arguing over Kerry? :lol2:



They are desperate virgils it's not there fault


----------



## geckodelta

Colosseum said:


> They are desperate virgils it's not there fault


Virgin and proud! I don't take it as an insult cause I chose to wait!


----------



## Colosseum

geckodelta said:


> Virgin and proud! I don't take it as an insult cause I chose to wait!


You sure your just not ugly with a small pipe?


----------



## geckodelta

Colosseum said:


> You sure your just not ugly with a small pipe?


I don't know, that's not for me to decide really is it? I can't tell wether or not I'm good looking to girls.... I don't have a small pipe though :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> You sure your just not ugly with a small pipe?



Legend!!!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

will you lot behave or you'll get the thread shut down :whip:


----------



## Colosseum

Dee_Williams said:


> will you lot behave or you'll get the thread shut down :whip:


But the thread reeks of desperate little boys


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> They are desperate virgils it's not there fault


i'm 15.. it's illegal, i have an excuse. 
as for those 2...


----------



## Dee_Williams

well it always does. they calm down in a bit. :lol2:

did you get sorted out by the way?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> You sure your just not ugly with a small pipe?


ahahahahahaha
pipe..


yeah, stop the 18+ stuff

GRANT.... HE'S BEING RUDE!!!!


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm 15.. it's illegal, i have an excuse.
> as for those 2...


Like a youth club this thread most the time, every time I look in they are getting a stork on over Kerry


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> ahahahahahaha
> pipe..
> 
> 
> yeah, stop the 18+ stuff
> 
> GRANT.... HE'S BEING RUDE!!!!


My words are very selective


----------



## Colosseum

Dee_Williams said:


> well it always does. they calm down in a bit. :lol2:
> 
> did you get sorted out by the way?



What me?


----------



## geckodelta

Colosseum said:


> But the thread reeks of desperate little boys


I'm not little.... Nor am I a boy :devil:
I'm also certainly not desperate, can we not indulge in fun?
Anyway how is the job situation?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Like a youth club this thread most the time, every time I look in they are getting a stork on over Kerry





Colosseum said:


> My words are very selective


i can see that 

you've got funny words for things though :L


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> i can see that
> 
> you've got funny words for things though :L


Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum

geckodelta said:


> I'm not little.... Nor am I a boy :devil:
> I'm also certainly not desperate, can we not indulge in fun?
> Anyway how is the job situation?


Job situation is still not good hence me being in a seriously foul mood, but thanks for asking


----------



## geckodelta

Colosseum said:


> Job situation is still not good hence me being in a seriously foul mood, but thanks for asking


Sorry to hear that


----------



## GRB

You guys:  |  (<- the line)


:lol:

(I'm assuming you guys can see the emoticons)


----------



## Biggys

GRB said:


> You guys: [URL="http://www.msnheaven.com/content/emoticons/54/banana006.gif"]image[/URL][URL="http://www.msnheaven.com/content/emoticons/54/banana010.gif"]image[/URL] | (<- the line)
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> (I'm assuming you guys can see the emoticons)


 
Just comes up with MSN heaven dude :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

GRB said:


> You guys: [URL=http://www.msnheaven.com/content/emoticons/54/banana006.gif]image[/URL][URL=http://www.msnheaven.com/content/emoticons/54/banana010.gif]image[/URL] |  (<- the line)
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> (I'm assuming you guys can see the emoticons)


Royal fail there Grant


----------



## GRB

Biggys said:


> Just comes up with MSN heaven dude :lol2:



Aww lame, it took me ages to find emoticons of dancing bananas.


----------



## Biggys

GRB said:


> Aww lame, it took me ages to find emoticons of dancing bananas.


Oh I have that one, It's like dancing and throwing up two middle fingers :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle

even looking in this thread now makes me feel quite perverted


----------



## GRB

Biggys said:


> Oh I have that one, It's like dancing and throwing up two middle fingers :lol2:


No, I had 2 - one was doing the moonwalk and the other the splits. 

I must suggest we add some more emoticons...of bananas.


----------



## GRB

garlicpickle said:


> even looking in this thread now makes me feel quite perverted


Yes....

Enough of the hormones please, it's getting a little scary in here.


----------



## geckodelta

GRB said:


> No, I had 2 - one was doing the moonwalk and the other the splits.
> 
> I must suggest we add some more emoticons...of bananas.


You sir are a legend! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

GRB said:


> No, I had 2 - one was doing the moonwalk and the other the splits.
> 
> I must suggest we add some more emoticons...of bananas.



Ahhh sounds pretty awesome :lol2:

and yes you should :Na_Na_Na_Na:

and one for christmas :no1:

*will get told no, but worth a try *


----------



## garlicpickle

GRB said:


> No, I had 2 - one was doing the moonwalk and the other the splits.
> 
> I must suggest we add some more emoticons...of bananas.


no please don't, I used to go on a forum where there was a purple dancing banana emote, and the most prolific poster used lines of them on almost every bloody post she wrote, it did my nut in :devil:


----------



## Colosseum

garlicpickle said:


> even looking in this thread now makes me feel quite perverted


Hows that couch?


----------



## geckodelta

garlicpickle said:


> even looking in this thread now makes me feel quite perverted


Have you seen your sig?!


----------



## garlicpickle

Colosseum said:


> Hows that couch?


pillow plumped up all ready for you


----------



## Colosseum

garlicpickle said:


> pillow plumped up all ready for you



Oh very spiffy a nice pumped cushion you will go gentle with me won't you?


----------



## garlicpickle

geckodelta said:


> Have you seen your sig?!


well yes......I put it there :whistling2: But I'd rather not get my pervy rep from hanging round the kids changing room :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle

Colosseum said:


> Oh very spiffy a nice pumped cushion you will go gentle with me won't you?


always


----------



## GRB

GRB said:


> You guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |  (<- the line)
> 
> 
> :lol:


Success?


----------



## snowgoose

no, I think you should give up for tonight Grant


----------



## GRB

snowgoose said:


> no, I think you should give up for tonight Grant


Aww damn. I tried linking the images that time. 

I just wanted to share the moonwalk banana...is that so bad?


----------



## geckodelta

GRB said:


> Success?


No :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

awww. i want to see the banana now!!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

GRB said:


> I just wanted to share the moonwalk banana...is that so bad?


ahahahaha love it


----------



## garlicpickle

Poor Grant, even his awesome admin powers can't help him now


----------



## spinnin_tom

garlicpickle said:


> Poor Grant, even his awesome admin powers can't help him now


it'll be a cold day in hell before his mod powers will help him


wait, no it won't..
ah well


----------



## Dee_Williams

i really don't want to google purple banana. :gasp:


----------



## garlicpickle

Dee_Williams said:


> i really don't want to google purple banana. :gasp:


best put the safe search filter on if you're going to, some things, once seen, cannot be unseen.


----------



## Dee_Williams

i might HAVE to google it now. just so i can be scared. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

garlicpickle said:


> best put the safe search filter on if you're going to, some things, once seen, cannot be unseen.


not proud of what i put
edited away


----------



## Dee_Williams

hmmmmm


----------



## garlicpickle

Dee_Williams said:


> hmmmmm


Tom being a naughty boy again :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Hello everyone! How are we all enjoying out evenings? 



Jonb1982 said:


> Watch out, somebody may try park a bike in there lol
> 
> 
> Hellloooooo!!! I'm very well thanks! And yourself?


LOL! I think a few people have already tried! New jeans are in order, i saw some I liked, just need my mum to buy me some now. :blush:



Dee_Williams said:


> :roll2:
> 
> well i am sure someone would get off on seeing it. :lol2:
> 
> did you have fun? or did you not go yet??


Yeah, I'm back now, and back from the gym and eaten my body weight in vegetables, I bet I'll still get hungry later. :whip:

She is hard to work with at times, she is always moody, or sulking about something... Every clothes shop she goes in she moans nothing fits her, but the other day she said she looks anorexic... She is 12 and a half stone and 5 ft 3. 

I'm also going to just skip past the minni argument over me and pretend I never saw it. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

hey kerry


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> hey kerry


Hey Tom, how are you? :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Evening Kerry,

What do you mean people have already tried parking a bike there? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Evening Kerry,
> 
> What do you mean people have already tried parking a bike there? :lol2:


I was joking, would be a little awkward if someone actually tried. :lol2:

Mums watching some boring thing on 9/11 *yawn*. Fair enough if it was the first time, but she watches every single one, they always have the same thing. 

On a lighter note, I just munched on some cake, so yummy! :mf_dribble: Blueberry tonight. :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

blueberry :mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> blueberry :mf_dribble:


Tasted exactly like normal blueberry cake, no idea how they do it, but wow it's good cake. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dee_Williams

it doesn't have erm
o :censor: something beginning with s as first ingredient does it. not sugar. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> it doesn't have erm
> o :censor: something beginning with s as first ingredient does it. not sugar. :lol2:


Yeah it is quite high in sugar, has like 11 grams in it, although fat is only 0.6, kinda cancels each other out if you ask me! :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Friday tomorrow, wunderbar.


----------



## Dee_Williams

doesn't make no difference ot me, i work at home. no days off. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Evening all! 

Mum's gone out for the night, my bro is in bed! 

So RFUK it is! :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Mum's gone out for the night, my bro is in bed!
> 
> So RFUK it is! :2thumb:


that's not what most boy's would be doing

(i meant playing video games)


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> doesn't make no difference ot me, i work at home. no days off. :lol2:


Haha same here! Although it is the day before I go away for the weekend. :flrt:



Trootle said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Mum's gone out for the night, my bro is in bed!
> 
> So RFUK it is! :2thumb:


Sounds very exciting. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> that's not what most boy's would be doing
> 
> (i meant playing video games)


No i have crap games on my xbox, played the wii already.. And have facebbook, msn and other stuff open to ..

Not just RFUK :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Haha same here! Although it is the day before I go away for the weekend. :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds very exciting. :lol2:


It is :lol2:

No food either :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> No i have crap games on my xbox, played the wii already.. And have facebbook, msn and other stuff open to ..
> 
> Not just RFUK :lol2:


I'm in a mood with my x box, it kept putting me in the same search and destroy match, so I got fed up and switched it off, now I'm sulking. :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> It is :lol2:
> 
> No food either :lol2:


Welcome to my world, we can go hungry together. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Welcome to my world, we can go hungry together. :lol2:


Woooop! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Woooop! :lol2:


Food is over rated any way. :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Food is over rated any way. :whistling2:


Not for me it isnt :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Not for me it isnt :lol2:


I know, but shh don't ruin it!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I know, but shh don't ruin it!


Ok, ok!

Food is over rated! :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Ok, ok!
> 
> Food is over rated! :flrt:


I'm glad you agree! :flrt:

:lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Uuurrghh so bored! :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Was just wondering, who likes Millipedes on here???


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Uuurrghh so bored! :lol2:


Me too, I well want the TV, mums still watching this crap thing. :whip:



mcluskyisms said:


> Was just wondering, who likes Millipedes on here???


I have some millipedes, I think they are awesome. I do want more, but they are so expensive.


----------



## snowgoose

mcluskyisms said:


> Was just wondering, who likes Millipedes on here???


there's no "just wondering" here lol


----------



## mcluskyisms

vivalabam said:


> I have some millipedes, I think they are awesome. I do want more, but they are so expensive.


How much do they change hands for, what are they worth???


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> Was just wondering, who likes Millipedes on here???


I like them!

But cant get any


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Was just wondering, who likes Millipedes on here???


I like the funky coloured flat ones


----------



## mcluskyisms

Trootle said:


> I like them!
> 
> But cant get any


Ahh, how come???



Biggys said:


> I like the funky coloured flat ones


Do you PM Jake ever about them???


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> How much do they change hands for, what are they worth???


Depends what one you're after. I brought 6 A. Gigas at £15, £10 x2, £9, £6 x 2

It all adds up! and now 3 of those have died, one had a bad moult and the other 2 were males, so I'm assuming old age was a factor there. 

I did buy some baby red legged ones for £4 each which was an amazing price, they are now pretty big, nearing adulthood, so I'm happy with that buy. 

I well wanted some chocolates at Kempton, but they were like £8 per millipede, considering they are all wild caught and there's a chance they won't last long, it's off putting.


----------



## mcluskyisms

vivalabam said:


> Depends what one you're after. I brought 6 A. Gigas at £15, £10 x2, £9, £6 x 2
> 
> It all adds up! and now 3 of those have died, one had a bad moult and the other 2 were males, so I'm assuming old age was a factor there.
> 
> I did buy some baby red legged ones for £4 each which was an amazing price, they are now pretty big, nearing adulthood, so I'm happy with that buy.
> 
> I well wanted some chocolates at Kempton, but they were like £8 per millipede, considering they are all wild caught and there's a chance they won't last long, it's off putting.


Crazy prices ehh!!!

I was just wondering, not something I see myself getting into TBH, I didnt realise they cost so much.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Do any of you have Jake (Snowgoose) on MSN??? :hmm:


----------



## snowgoose

mcluskyisms said:


> Do any of you have Jake (Snowgoose) on MSN??? :hmm:


I'm beginning to think you have some obsession about me


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> Crazy prices ehh!!!
> 
> I was just wondering, not something I see myself getting into TBH, I didnt realise they cost so much.


They aren't too expensive if you;re only getting 1 or two, but I like a nice colony going, always get some millipede action going then. They aren't the most exciting and spend a lot of time burried.


----------



## mcluskyisms

snowgoose said:


> I'm beginning to think you have some obsession about me


Ahh, there you are. 

Can you get millipedes Jacob? If so whats the going prices you charge for them right now in this current climate.


----------



## snowgoose

mcluskyisms said:


> Ahh, there you are.
> 
> Can you get millipedes Jacob? If so whats the going prices you charge for them right now in this current climate.


available species and prices can be found on the site


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> Ahh, how come???
> 
> 
> 
> Do you PM Jake ever about them???


Mum isnt letting me have any!

And there is no one near who has/sells them so I cant sneak some in..

I used to have some, but in the few months I had them they never grew  They were garden milliepedes


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Do you PM Jake ever about them???


Yeah I PMed Jake about them, and he can't get the ones I wanted in 

But gave me a few other people to contact about them


----------



## mcluskyisms

snowgoose said:


> available species and prices can be found on the site


Just wondered man, that was a very formal reply. Hah



Trootle said:


> Mum isnt letting me have any!
> 
> And there is no one near who has/sells them so I cant sneak some in..
> 
> I used to have some, but in the few months I had them they never grew  They were garden milliepedes


Nightmare!!!

Have a word with Jake he might be able to sort you something out.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> But gave me a few other people to contact about them


Win!

:2thumb:

Dunno if I fancy keeping anything barr tarantulas TBH, the odd native spider wanders in from time to time but thats about it.


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Win!
> 
> :2thumb:
> 
> Dunno if I fancy keeping anything barr tarantulas TBH, the odd native spider wanders in from time to time but thats about it.


No harm in giving them a go mate, if they aren't you cup of tea I'm sure someone on here would take them off you hands :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> Just wondered man, that was a very formal reply. Hah
> 
> 
> 
> Nightmare!!!
> 
> Have a word with Jake he might be able to sort you something out.


Yeh, but I would need to pay with my mums paypal in order to get them from Jake.. So can't do that :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> Win!
> 
> :2thumb:
> 
> Dunno if I fancy keeping anything barr tarantulas TBH, the odd native spider wanders in from time to time but thats about it.


I killed a native earlier, I still feel guilty about it. :blush: I randomly felt something tickling me on my boob, I thought it was one of my hairs, I went to pick it off it was a spider, I screamed threw it and stamped on it. As soon as I realised what I did I fel so bad, I picked the poor lady up and saw if she could be saved, unfortunately not.  

I've still not forgiven myself. :bash:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I killed a native earlier, I still feel guilty about it. :blush: I randomly felt something tickling me on my boob, I thought it was one of my hairs, I went to pick it off it was a spider, I screamed threw it and stamped on it. As soon as I realised what I did I fel so bad, I picked the poor lady up and saw if she could be saved, unfortunately not.
> 
> I've still not forgiven myself. :bash:


:gasp:

Let that be a warning for Callum if he tries to get a little friendly :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I killed a native earlier, I still feel guilty about it. :blush: I randomly felt something tickling me on my boob, I thought it was one of my hairs, I went to pick it off it was a spider, I screamed threw it and stamped on it. As soon as I realised what I did I fel so bad, I picked the poor lady up and saw if she could be saved, unfortunately not.
> 
> I've still not forgiven myself. :bash:


that was one half lucky spider 

I wish I was it ( but before you chucked and stomped on it lol )

And you evil evil murderer


----------



## mcluskyisms

Trootle said:


> Yeh, but I would need to pay with my mums paypal in order to get them from Jake.. So can't do that :lol2:


Ahh, never mind ehh? You'll get some soon enough. 



vivalabam said:


> I killed a native earlier, I still feel guilty about it. :blush: I randomly felt something tickling me on my boob, I thought it was one of my hairs, I went to pick it off it was a spider, I screamed threw it and stamped on it. As soon as I realised what I did I fel so bad, I picked the poor lady up and saw if she could be saved, unfortunately not.
> 
> I've still not forgiven myself. :bash:


Haha.

These things happen, quite funny TBH. hah


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> Ahh, never mind ehh? You'll get some soon enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.
> 
> These things happen, quite funny TBH. hah


Yup, 5 years! :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

snowgoose said:


> that was one half lucky spider
> 
> I wish I was it ( but before you chucked and stomped on it lol )
> 
> And you evil evil murderer


Now, now Jacob don't become lecherous. 

:mf_dribble:

Hah


----------



## snowgoose

mcluskyisms said:


> Now, now Jacob don't become lecherous.
> 
> :mf_dribble:
> 
> Hah


Ha, I'm not that bad


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :gasp:
> 
> Let that be a warning for Callum if he tries to get a little friendly :whistling2:


LOL! well if he makes me jump, he is likely to be stomed on. :whistling2:



snowgoose said:


> that was one half lucky spider
> 
> I wish I was it ( but before you chucked and stomped on it lol )
> 
> And you evil evil murderer


Haha I bet it doesn't feel so lucky now... it was right in there, must have lept from the ceiling onto me or something... 



mcluskyisms said:


> These things happen, quite funny TBH. hah


I'd have been fine if I was expecting it, I was fiddling around with the TV, just with my hand on it's leg, looked down and it was this huge big black thing. At that moment I forgot I owned 34 Ts and I'm not scared of them any more. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! well if he makes me jump, he is likely to be stomed on. :whistling2:


Hahaha :lol2:

But now you have said that he will give you a warning then go in for a tickle :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Hahaha :lol2:
> 
> But now you have said that he will give you a warning then go in for a tickle :lol2:


He'd probably still get stomped on. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> He'd probably still get stomped on. :whistling2:


Hahaha :lol2::lol2:

I shall look forward to seeing that :flrt::whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Hahaha :lol2::lol2:
> 
> I shall look forward to seeing that :flrt::whistling2:


:lol2: It should be a public event I think. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: It should be a public event I think. :whistling2:


Do it at Kempton, then you can sell tickets before hand, make youerself a nice bit of cash :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Do it at Kempton, then you can sell tickets before hand, make youerself a nice bit of cash :whistling2:


Ooo I like that idea, I do need some more cash! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Ooo I like that idea, I do need some more cash! :lol2:


Well keep this quite from callum, and sell the tickets via PM, and you are sorted :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Well keep this quite from callum, and sell the tickets via PM, and you are sorted :lol2:


Yeah, he'll never come on here and read this, he'll be too busy chasing his family members... :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, he'll never come on here and read this, he'll be too busy chasing his family members... :lol2:


And again...BOOM!!...headshot 8)

At this rate he will never live this down :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, he'll never come on here and read this, he'll be too busy chasing his family members... :lol2:


Hahaha :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> And again...BOOM!!...headshot 8)
> 
> At this rate he will never live this down :lol2:


He'll never get drunk and come on here again, that's for sure... :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> He'll never get drunk and come on here again, that's for sure... :lol2:


 Oh god, I can picture the two headed offspring now...:gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Oh god, I can picture the two headed offspring now...:gasp:


With webbed fingers and toes. :whistling2:

I'm off to bed now, night night. :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

I will leave you early birds with this .....

Rebecca Black "Friday" (Brock's Dub) - YouTube


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> He'd probably still get stomped on. :whistling2:


i dunno about jake but to me that is a definite go for it vote. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> i dunno about jake but to me that is a definite go for it vote. :lol2:


what does it have to do with me? :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i dunno about jake but to me that is a definite go for it vote. :lol2:


:lol2: Maybe the wrong choice of words on my part. 

Morning everyone, I'm having my cereal, can't believe I never used to eat breakfast, it's awesome!


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Maybe the wrong choice of words on my part.
> 
> Morning everyone, I'm having my cereal, can't believe I never used to eat breakfast, it's awesome!


Morning 

I'm not a breakfast eater myself so can't agree with you regarding it's awesomeness :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i have had an apple from my dads apple tree. he grudgingly gives us apples. very grudgingly. 

it is :censor: it down here. sigh.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Morning
> 
> I'm not a breakfast eater myself so can't agree with you regarding it's awesomeness :lol2:


I haven't been up until a few weeks ago, now I find myself getting up just for breakfast. :flrt:



Dee_Williams said:


> i have had an apple from my dads apple tree. he grudgingly gives us apples. very grudgingly.
> 
> it is :censor: it down here. sigh.


Haha my mums the opposite, she keeps trying to force me to eat her apple, like eww no thanks. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I haven't been up until a few weeks ago, now I find myself getting up just for breakfast. :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha my mums the opposite,* she keeps trying to force me to eat her apple*, like eww no thanks. :lol2:


It's a good job we are all mature on these forums  Some might consider that a euphemism :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:gasp: o no, not apple euphemisms (sp) again. i don't think i can cope...............


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> It's a good job we are all mature on these forums  Some might consider that a euphemism :whistling2:


LOL! I clearly meant off her tree. :lol2:

We have 2 apple trees, I only eat shop brought stuff, not things the wasps have attacked.


----------



## JustJack

Morning


----------



## Dee_Williams

fresh apples are awesome though!!! :flrt:

ok am off to get soaked now. have fun peeps! what are you lot up to today??


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Morning


morning! how are you? 



Dee_Williams said:


> fresh apples are awesome though!!! :flrt:
> 
> ok am off to get soaked now. have fun peeps! what are you lot up to today??


Oo sounds... Interesting. :lol2: I'm going to town my my friend, we need to get birthday stuff for my other friend. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> morning! how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Oo sounds... Interesting. :lol2: I'm going to town my my friend, we need to get birthday stuff for my other friend. :lol2:


Ummmm tired... Stayed up all night 8)

You?


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Ummmm tired... Stayed up all night 8)
> 
> You?


Haha why did you do that? :lol2:

Yeah not too bad, I fancy a lazy day, so could go with just doing nothing, although I'm not that lucky. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

I dont actually know :lol2:

And a lazy day sounds good!


----------



## Dee_Williams

it is seriously widdling it down here, hence the soaked comment. :whistling2:

i might just go on the trampoline later before i go in the shower. lol. blooming cumbrian weather.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Happy Magical Friday Morning!!!*​


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> I dont actually know :lol2:
> 
> And a lazy day sounds good!


Haha I'm not going to get one until next week though. :devil:



Dee_Williams said:


> it is seriously widdling it down here, hence the soaked comment. :whistling2:
> 
> i might just go on the trampoline later before i go in the shower. lol. blooming cumbrian weather.


Haha, yeah I remember that weather, not looking forward to going back up north. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

awww, that was nice!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Chinese Girl, Four, Drives Along Motorway - Yahoo!

She's not too bad IMO. 

Hah.


----------



## Jonb1982

Afternoon!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

afternoon jon!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Afternoon!!!


Afternoon to you to!!


----------



## Jonb1982

Hows everyone?

I'm back from work, just having a brew and a few games of FIFA!!!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Hows everyone?
> 
> I'm back from work, just having a brew and a few games of FIFA!!!


Ewww FIFA :lol2:

Im good thanks


----------



## vivalabam

Hey all, I'm back from shopping, got some suspenders, birthday stuff for my friend, and a new dress. :flrt:

I'm never allowed to spend money again... :blush:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Hey all, I'm back from shopping, got some suspenders, birthday stuff for my friend, and a new dress. :flrt:
> 
> I'm never allowed to spend money again... :blush:


Sounds like you had a good time!! :lol2:


And my mum might be buying me a pair of tortoise's for my birthday :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Hey all, I'm back from shopping, got some suspenders, birthday stuff for my friend, and a new dress. :flrt:
> 
> I'm never allowed to spend money again... :blush:


you bought your friend suspenders?

Something's going on there :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Sounds like you had a good time!! :lol2:
> 
> 
> And my mum might be buying me a pair of tortoise's for my birthday :flrt: :flrt:


Yeah, I shouldn't have took my bank card! All we need now is a birthday cake for her. :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> you bought your friend suspenders?
> 
> Something's going on there :lol2:


No, I brought me some suspenders.  I have such skinny legs the smallest size doesn't hold up by them self.


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, I shouldn't have took my bank card! All we need now is a birthday cake for her. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I brought me some suspenders.  I have such skinny legs the smallest size doesn't hold up by them self.


Oh ok lol doesn't sound as fun now :lol2:

what did you end up getting your friend then?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Oh ok lol doesn't sound as fun now :lol2:
> 
> what did you end up getting your friend then?


We just got some banners and party stuff to fill up her room, stuff to stick on the walls and stuff. We have to try and get her out of her hotel room so we can do it all. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> We just got some banners and party stuff to fill up her room, stuff to stick on the walls and stuff. We have to try and get her out of her hotel room so we can do it all. :lol2:


ok, why is she in a hotel room? :lol2:

Take her out for a drink and get others to decorate the room 

You get drinks and time with friend.
Gets her out the way
You don't actually have to do any work.

WIN


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Hey all, I'm back from shopping, got some suspenders, birthday stuff for my friend, and a new dress. :flrt:
> 
> I'm never allowed to spend money again... :blush:


Oooh get em on an show us a pic!! Lol


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> ok, why is she in a hotel room? :lol2:
> 
> Take her out for a drink and get others to decorate the room
> 
> You get drinks and time with friend.
> Gets her out the way
> You don't actually have to do any work.
> 
> WIN


I want to put stuff up.  I brought it I want to do some sticking! We might get her boyfriend to take her out for a drink first or something, or say we need something at the shops. 



Jonb1982 said:


> Oooh get em on an show us a pic!! Lol


LOL! What, just literally the suspenders? That might create a bit of an uproar. :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I want to put stuff up.  I brought it I want to do some sticking! We might get her boyfriend to take her out for a drink first or something, or say we need something at the shops.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! What, just literally the suspenders? That might create a bit of an uproar. :whistling2:


That's upto you lol


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> That's upto you lol


I think I may get a ban... :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I think I may get a ban... :whistling2:



Nah just PM it


----------



## Dee_Williams

you could go on the 18+ bit...................


----------



## Jonb1982

Lol I had a browse through there and and soon got bored!!

How are you Dee??


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Nah just PM it


LOL! I think I'll pass. :whistling2:



Dee_Williams said:


> you could go on the 18+ bit...................


Haha I'm not on there. :lol2:

Need to go walk the dog now, before I eat anything else. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am good ta. bit annoyed with the 18+ as one guy keeps being nasty on there. :devil:

not about my pics (yet) but still. :devil::devil::devil::whip::bash:

and BREATHE. :whistling2:

yes thanks jon, i am good. a small slightly oddly behaved child today, thought she was ill but she is just odd. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i am good ta. bit annoyed with the 18+ as one guy keeps being nasty on there. :devil:
> 
> not about my pics (yet) but still. :devil::devil::devil::whip::bash:
> 
> and BREATHE. :whistling2:
> 
> yes thanks jon, i am good. a small slightly oddly behaved child today, thought she was ill but she is just odd. :lol2:


That's why I don't go on there, too many people that are nasty. :whip:


----------



## Dee_Williams

thikn i might have a ban coming up now. :gasp:

just lost my temper.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> thikn i might have a ban coming up now. :gasp:
> 
> just lost my temper.


Didn't think you could get banned for posting in 18+ lol, I thought anything goes!!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> thikn i might have a ban coming up now. :gasp:
> 
> just lost my temper.


I doubt it, most that would happen is an infraction. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

god only knows. :lol2:

i thought swearing at people was a ban able thing? or is it not in 18+?

meh. well, whatever.

anyway......................

so is this a hen night this weekend kerry???


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> god only knows. :lol2:
> 
> i thought swearing at people was a ban able thing? or is it not in 18+?
> 
> meh. well, whatever.
> 
> anyway......................
> 
> so is this a hen night this weekend kerry???


No you're allowed to swear in 18+ as far as I'm aware. 

No, my friends birthday weekend, no hens unfortunately. :lol2:

Better walk the dog, her stomach is making weird noises at me.


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> No you're allowed to swear in 18+ as far as I'm aware.
> 
> No, my friends birthday weekend, no hens unfortunately. :lol2:
> 
> Better walk the dog, her stomach is making weird noises at me.



I'd maybe try feeding her instead of a walk lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

my parents dogs tummy makes noises all the itme. they have a big downstairs to their house and you can hear her from the opposite end.... she is a strange dog.


----------



## Jonb1982

I love Tarantula feeding time!!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> I'd maybe try feeding her instead of a walk lol


I think she has an iffy tummy, sahe was out eating grass earlier, it's all she was doing during the walk, she seems better now though. :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> my parents dogs tummy makes noises all the itme. they have a big downstairs to their house and you can hear her from the opposite end.... she is a strange dog.


That is weird, that would get on my nerves. :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

I just ate a peach, it was well disgusting, I actually feel a bit sick now...


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> I love Tarantula feeding time!!


So do I!


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> So do I!


Doesn't take long though, I only have 5!

Tried feeding a couple of my slings live food for the first time!
My little A.iodius pounces on the cricket straight away with such speed it rolled over! 
A bit different to Euathlus sp Red sling, it crapped itself when the cricket moved and came running out of his deli cup and up my hand!!!


----------



## Biggys

Hello peoples


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Hello peoples


Bonjour!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Bonjour!


Hello dude, how are you ?

(sorry I don't know french :blush


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Hello dude, how are you ?
> 
> (sorry I don't know french :blush


Haha I don't know much!!

I'm great thanks mate! Yourself??


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Bonjour!


Hello Ty!!!!!!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Haha I don't know much!!
> 
> I'm great thanks mate! Yourself??


Good to hear mate 

I'm great thanks dude, just trying to work out what I'm wearing tonight :lol2:



Trootle said:


> Hello Ty!!!!!!


Thats Jon but you know :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Good to hear mate
> 
> I'm great thanks dude, just trying to work out what I'm wearing tonight :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats Jon but you know :whistling2:


Going anywhere nice??


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Good to hear mate
> 
> I'm great thanks dude, just trying to work out what I'm wearing tonight :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats Jon but you know :whistling2:


Ooops quoted him!

Where you going?!


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Hello peoples


Hey Tyler, how are you? :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Going anywhere nice??


Just to a end of summer house party mate 

Should be a laugh 



Trootle said:


> Ooops quoted him!
> 
> Where you going?!


 
Above


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Just to a end of summer house party mate
> 
> Should be a laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above


Sounds good


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Just to a end of summer house party mate
> 
> Should be a laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above



Haha American pie 2 springs to mind here lol


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Haha American pie 2 springs to mind here lol


I thought the same. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Haha American pie 2 springs to mind here lol





vivalabam said:


> I thought the same. :lol2:


 :lol2::lol2:

It should be fun, lots of drink, lots of people, but I have to be up at 6 the next day :roll2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> It should be fun, lots of drink, lots of people, but I have to be up at 6 the next day :roll2:


You'll be fine, you're young and energetic. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> You'll be fine, you're young and energetic. :whistling2:


It's not the being tired that I'm worried about :lol2:

Just don't fancy turning up to work still drunk from the night before :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> It's not the being tired that I'm worried about :lol2:
> 
> Just don't fancy turning up to work still drunk from the night before :blush:


:lol2: We've all done that. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: We've all done that. :whistling2:


But I work with heavy machinery :blush: :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> But I work with heavy machinery :blush: :lol2:


you should try it when you work in a kitchen with very sharp knives :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> you should try it when you work in a kitchen with very sharp knives :lol2:


:gasp:

Forget that :lol:

I'm pretty good with knives, but I would end up taking my fingers off :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> But I work with heavy machinery :blush: :lol2:


:lol2: It may be a good idea not to drink too much then...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: It may be a good idea not to drink too much then...


I think it might be to be honest :2thumb:

I'll just sit and watch everyone else fall over their own feet :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> :gasp:
> 
> Forget that :lol:
> 
> I'm pretty good with knives, but I would end up taking my fingers off :blush:


Well, I managed to still have my fingers when I left the job 

I did have a few cuts and stuff though :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I think it might be to be honest :2thumb:
> 
> I'll just sit and watch everyone else fall over their own feet :lol2:


You can still get drunk, just not passed out in a gutter drunk. :whistling2:

Make sure you down a few pints of water before bed, have something to eat in the morning, plus more water and you should be fine, take it from the hang over master. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Well, I managed to still have my fingers when I left the job
> 
> I did have a few cuts and stuff though :lol2:


Did you used to be a chef/butcher then fella ?


And a few cuts and that are all par for the job really :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Did you used to be a chef/butcher then fella ?
> 
> 
> And a few cuts and that are all par for the job really :lol2:


I used to be one of the chefs in a local hotel for a bit 

It was fun but really couldn't be doing the hours, and I was drinking a fair bit back then and working in the hotel didn't help that lol


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> You can still get drunk, just not passed out in a gutter drunk. :whistling2:


If I'm honest I don't really enjoy drinking that much, but when everyone else is drinking I find you just drink for the sake of it :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Make sure you down a few pints of water before bed, have something to eat in the morning, plus more water and you should be fine, take it from the hang over master. :whistling2:


I will do 

Thanks Kerry :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I used to be one of the chefs in a local hotel for a bit
> 
> It was fun but really couldn't be doing the hours, and I was drinking a fair bit back then and working in the hotel didn't help that lol


That is awesome fella 


Yeah it was the hours that put me off it to be honest, I wanted to go to catering college before I had the injury, but after that, they told me my leg wouldn't be able to put up with the hours


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> That is awesome fella
> 
> 
> Yeah it was the hours that put me off it to be honest, I wanted to go to catering college before I had the injury, but after that, they told me my leg wouldn't be able to put up with the hours


it was ok, but like I said, stupid hours lol 

I just ended up walking out one day and that was that lol


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> it was ok, but like I said, stupid hours lol
> 
> I just ended up walking out one day and that was that lol


Hahah fair enough fella 


So been up to much today ?


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Hahah fair enough fella
> 
> 
> So been up to much today ?


nah, not a great deal :lol:

Just sorting out the latest order which I've had to close early so it can be posted to me as the suppliers are on holiday on Monday :lol2:

You?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> nah, not a great deal :lol:
> 
> Just sorting out the latest order which I've had to close early so it can be posted to me as the suppliers are on holiday on Monday :lol2:
> 
> You?


 
:lol2:

Not alot really fella, my uncle is round so I have had a few games of cribbage with him, and just chilling really. fed the genic , that is one crazy spider :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

rock and roll tyler. rock and roll. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> rock and roll tyler. rock and roll. :whistling2:


 
I love crib :flrt:

tis one of the few card games I actually play :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

the only card game i play these days is snap. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> the only card game i play these days is snap. :lol2:


:lol2:

I never got on with that game, I don't have a big enough attention span :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:roll2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> :roll2:


Well that is just mean :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

well i do try. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> well i do try. :lol2:


 You try and be mean to me :gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i do quite well too. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i do quite well too. :lol2:


 You do indeed


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2:

aww that is such a cute sad face. 

you know i don't mean it. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2:
> 
> aww that is such a cute sad face.
> 
> you know i don't mean it. :flrt:


 I do :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

awww feel the love.  :roll2:

have a great night!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

had 2 girls in my bed today, at the same time

nothing happened, but wehey


----------



## Dee_Williams

:gasp: were they drugged?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> If I'm honest I don't really enjoy drinking that much, but when everyone else is drinking I find you just drink for the sake of it :lol2:
> 
> I will do
> 
> Thanks Kerry :flrt:


Haha fair enough, I love drinking, well... I love being drunk, the drinking is a bit skanky. 

I think I've eaten my way through half the house today, I've never not had some food in my mouth, no idea what's gone wrong. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> :gasp: were they drugged?


not that much..


----------



## spinnin_tom

i need to give one more like and that'll be 2222 so if i like your post , it'll be something good.. more than the normal "that's not stupid" i'll like it


----------



## vivalabam

Erm... I'll post a picture of me in my police outfit later? :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Erm... I'll post a picture of me in my police outfit later? :whistling2:


you better


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> you better


I need to try it all on anyway. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Erm... I'll post a picture of me in my police outfit later? :whistling2:


was that just a random statement? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> was that just a random statement? :lol2:


ahahaha does it matter.... ?


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> ahahaha does it matter.... ?


nope, was just wondering


----------



## spinnin_tom

would anybody be able to resize this at about 1/8 it's size?
thanks


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> would anybody be able to resize this at about 1/8 it's size?
> thanks
> 
> image


Attachment


----------



## JustJack

Evening


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Attachment


thanks mr goose 



Trootle said:


> Evening


hi jack!!


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> thanks mr goose
> 
> 
> 
> hi jack!!


You alright?


----------



## spinnin_tom

yes thanks 
got a lady coming to look at the tropical fish i'm selling.. hopefully that'll be some money for me


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> yes thanks
> got a lady coming to look at the tropical fish i'm selling.. hopefully that'll be some money for me


Niice!

What fish you selling?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Niice!
> 
> What fish you selling?


eughh all sorts
i have pantano cichlids, bueanos aires tetra, rainbow cichlids, convict cichlids, high fin pleco, acistrus, gold severum and 3 other cats (sun cat and synodontis)


[p.s to the mods, not advertising these, jack asked so i told him.. simples  ]


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> eughh all sorts
> i have pantano cichlids, bueanos aires tetra, rainbow cichlids, convict cichlids, high fin pleco, acistrus, gold severum and 3 other cats (sun cat and synodontis)
> 
> 
> [p.s to the mods, not advertising these, jack asked so i told him.. simples  ]


Niiice


----------



## spinnin_tom

it's slow tonight


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> it's slow tonight


It is  ..


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> It is  ..


right, lets speed thing up 
word association
i say one word and you say a word that is associated with it

eg i say tree, you say leaves.


i'll start

car


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> right, lets speed thing up
> word association
> i say one word and you say a word that is associated with it
> 
> eg i say tree, you say leaves.
> 
> 
> i'll start
> 
> car


Tyre....


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Tyre....


rubber


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> rubber


Took your time to reply!!

Pencil


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Took your time to reply!!
> 
> Pencil


pen

( i was on facebook)


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> pen
> 
> ( i was on facebook)


So am I.. :lol2:

Ruler


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> So am I.. :lol2:
> 
> Ruler


king
(clever)


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> king
> (clever)


Good one 

Queen


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Good one
> 
> Queen


ace

:devil:


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> ace
> 
> :devil:


Tennis


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> was that just a random statement? :lol2:


No, I wanted the like. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> No, I wanted the like. :blush:


ah, so you come back to post that, but no picture? 

Fail :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Tennis


hockey


----------



## spinnin_tom

so where's that pic kerry?


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> hockey


Puck..

And yeh I want to see the police women pic  Hahaha :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> ah, so you come back to post that, but no picture?
> 
> Fail :lol:


I didn't get the like, so there's no picture. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Puck..
> 
> And yeh I want to see the police women pic  Hahaha :lol2:



who doesn't lol?

aquid

(underwater hockey puck lol)


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I didn't get the like, so there's no picture. :whistling2:


You got your like now :whistling2:

Can I see it first now? :mf_dribble: :lol2::lol2::lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> who doesn't lol?
> 
> aquid
> 
> (underwater hockey puck lol)


Water


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I didn't get the like, so there's no picture. :whistling2:


so if i like your post, we get a pic lol :blush: ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> You got your like now :whistling2:
> 
> Can I see it first now? :mf_dribble: :lol2::lol2::lol2:


that's no fair.



> Water


ice


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> that's no fair.
> 
> 
> 
> ice


I liked it first hahah :lol2:

Cream


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> You got your like now :whistling2:
> 
> Can I see it first now? :mf_dribble: :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Water


LOL! 



spinnin_tom said:


> so if i like your post, we get a pic lol :blush: ?


Yep. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Yep. :whistling2:


done, now you have to follow this up :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I didn't get the like, so there's no picture. :whistling2:


I thought the deal was you would get a like when you posted the picture. Thus making it worthwhile for Tom to like said post?


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. :whistling2:


My PM box is empty and waiting 

:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Cream


milk :mf_dribble:


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> milk :mf_dribble:


Cows


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> I thought the deal was you would get a like when you posted the picture. Thus making it worthwhile for Tom to like said post?


one would think, ah well.. miss kerry got the like 
2222 : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Cows


sheeps

( i know it's sheep lol)


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> sheeps
> 
> ( i know it's sheep lol)


Ungulate


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> done, now you have to follow this up :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I will do, is facebook ok, or do I have to actually post it in here? 



snowgoose said:


> I thought the deal was you would get a like when you posted the picture. Thus making it worthwhile for Tom to like said post?


Well I have it now, so ner. :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Trootle said:


> My PM box is empty and waiting
> 
> :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


:lol2: I'm pretty sure that's illegal... 



spinnin_tom said:


> one would think, ah well.. miss kerry got the like
> 2222 : victory:


Thanks. :flrt: I'm pretty sure this counts as prostitution...


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Ungulate


Eutheria

what i get for going out with girls, to boots:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I will do, is facebook ok, or do I have to actually post it in here?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have it now, so ner. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: I'm pretty sure that's illegal...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. :flrt: I'm pretty sure this counts as prostitution...


Hahahah :lol2: Well your gunnabe the police women.. You decide 

Fb is fine


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I will do, is facebook ok, or do I have to actually post it in here?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have it now, so ner. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: I'm pretty sure that's illegal...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. :flrt: I'm pretty sure this counts as prostitution...



naah, it's fine..
i'm sure i can go without for now, i'm sure one'll be on your facebook, on one of your nights out


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> Eutheria
> 
> what i get for going out with girls, to boots:
> 
> image


and you actually let them? :O


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> Eutheria
> 
> what i get for going out with girls, to boots:
> 
> image


Nail varnish :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> and you actually let them? :O


peer pressure, i couldn't just smack them silly and say no lol..



Trootle said:


> Nail varnish :lol2:


fluorescent orange nail vanish at that lol

(it's only on my thumbs lol)


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> peer pressure, i couldn't just smack them silly and say no lol..
> 
> 
> 
> fluorescent orange nail vanish at that lol
> 
> (it's only on my thumbs lol)


yes you could have and should have


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> yes you could have and should have


too late now.
there was a rather large security type bloke near us, i'm sure i would have been hit back if i did so lol


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Hahahah :lol2: Well your gunnabe the police women.. You decide
> 
> Fb is fine





spinnin_tom said:


> naah, it's fine..
> i'm sure i can go without for now, i'm sure one'll be on your facebook, on one of your nights out


Facebook it is, save my reputation a little. :whistling2: I'm uploading one now. :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Facebook it is, save my reputation a little. :whistling2: I'm uploading one now. :flrt:


YAY: victory:

wow, kerry..
shame you're not 6 years younger


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> YAY: victory:
> 
> wow, kerry..
> shame you're not 6 years younger


There's nothing wrong with Kerry's age


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> There's nothing wrong with Kerry's age


not for you maybe 

like i said on facebook, we need to start liking everything kerry does, if she's going to dress up and look gorgeous every time lol :devil:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> not for you maybe
> 
> like i said on facebook, we need to start liking everything kerry does, if she's going to dress up and look gorgeous every time lol :devil:


ah well, I saw what the outfit was gonna be before she even got it, so I'm not really fussed


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> ah well, I saw what the outfit was gonna be before she even got it, so I'm not really fussed


i don't get it..

please explain


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> i don't get it..
> 
> please explain


:lol2:

Kerry showed me which dress she was getting online, before actually getting it


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Kerry showed me which dress she was getting online, before actually getting it


no fair
lucky you..


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> YAY: victory:
> 
> wow, kerry..
> shame you're not 6 years younger


LOL! I wish I was 6 years younger, life was easy then! :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> not for you maybe
> 
> like i said on facebook, we need to start liking everything kerry does, if she's going to dress up and look gorgeous every time lol :devil:


Aww, thanks. :blush:



spinnin_tom said:


> no fair
> lucky you..


It looked better on the actual person though. :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> LOL! I wish I was 6 years younger, life was easy then! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> It looked better on the actual person though. :blush:



phhht..
nice and modest 

and that's no problem miss kerry 
wear that to the nest spider show, that'll turn heads


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> phhht..
> nice and modest
> 
> and that's no problem miss kerry
> wear that to the nest spider show, that'll turn heads


Yeah, people thinking why the hell is she in fancy dress! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, people thinking why the hell is she in fancy dress! :lol2:


lol..
we could all wear stuff, would be easier to find lol..
i mean knowing me (and you saw what i was like) somebody'll be next to me and i'll be clueless


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> lol..
> we could all wear stuff, would be easier to find lol..
> i mean knowing me (and you saw what i was like) somebody'll be next to me and i'll be clueless


Yeah this is very true, I was practically shouting in your face. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Yeah this is very true, I was practically shouting in your face. :whistling2:


 
luke did too.. 
and harry.
when i'm looking at spiders and stuff, i just go into focus on spiders mode lol


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone. :flrt:

I'm up early for Morrisons, need some car food. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone. :flrt:
> 
> I'm up early for Morrisons, need some car food. :lol2:


 
hey kerry 
dayum, that is early (for us lot anyway  )
i'm trying to adjust back to school times, but i woke up 3 hourse too late lol

anyway, camera at the ready.. 
we're going looking for animals- beetles, spiders, millipedes, centipedes, slow worms (eeew), grass snakes etc


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> hey kerry
> dayum, that is early (for us lot anyway  )
> i'm trying to adjust back to school times, but i woke up 3 hourse too late lol
> 
> anyway, camera at the ready..
> we're going looking for animals- beetles, spiders, millipedes, centipedes, slow worms (eeew), grass snakes etc


Haha oh right, yeah I forget you're still in school. At least it's the weekend and you wern't late for school? :whistling2: 

Ah sounds fun, I should be leaving soon, no idea when but my friend said she's coming to get me at around 11. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Haha oh right, yeah I forget you're still in school. At least it's the weekend and you wern't late for school? :whistling2:
> 
> Ah sounds fun, I should be leaving soon, no idea when but my friend said she's coming to get me at around 11. :lol2:


 
yup, back next monday 

26 minutes later lol..
has she been ?


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> yup, back next monday
> 
> 26 minutes later lol..
> has she been ?


Nope. :lol2: My friends are useless with time... The one that is meant to be picking me up is ready, the one we're going round isn't...


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Nope. :lol2: My friends are useless with time... The one that is meant to be picking me up is ready, the one we're going round isn't...


 
that's some great organisation lol 

we're yet to go out.
i need to get that damn nail polish off still


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> that's some great organisation lol
> 
> we're yet to go out.
> i need to get that damn nail polish off still


Tell me about it, I paid over £50 and I'm spending most of the time at home...


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Tell me about it, I paid over £50 and I'm spending most of the time at home...


 
how ??

i hate spending money lol..
can't wait 'til christmas, then i should have some more for another non-cornsnake and inverts at SEAS


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> how ??
> 
> i hate spending money lol..
> can't wait 'til christmas, then i should have some more for another non-cornsnake and inverts at SEAS


£25 petrol money and £28 for the hotel, and all the money spent on my costume and the stuff we brought my friend. 

We might not even be going now, she is 'ill', in other words hung over. I'm seriously peed off right now.


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Hello


Morning. :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Morning. :flrt:


Heyya :flrt: :flrt:

You alright??


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Heyya :flrt: :flrt:
> 
> You alright??



I've been better, got up early to go shops, and were still not even close to leaving, if at all...


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I've been better, got up early to go shops, and were still not even close to leaving, if at all...


:shock:

You girls and getting ready! :lol2: :lol2:

But hope you day gets better


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> :shock:
> 
> You girls and getting ready! :lol2: :lol2:
> 
> But hope you day gets better


No, she is ill apparently, in other words hung over!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> No, she is ill apparently, in other words hung over!


Awwwww  

That sucks  So a wasted use for the police women outfit :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Awwwww
> 
> That sucks  So a wasted use for the police women outfit :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


Maybe, I'll be well cheesed off if we end up not going though. :bash:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :gasp:
> 
> Let that be a warning for Callum if he tries to get a little friendly :whistling2:


I knew that was coming :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Maybe, I'll be well cheesed off if we end up not going though. :bash:


Yeh, that will be crap 



geckodelta said:


> I knew that was coming :lol2:


And heeelllooooo!


----------



## geckodelta

Oh and hey guys :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Oh and hey guys :lol2:


Hey Callum, how are you?


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Hey Callum, how are you?


I've been better :lol2:
You?


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I've been better :lol2:
> You?


Same. :lol2: What's up with you?


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> I've been better :lol2:
> You?


What's up?? :hmm:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> What's up?? :hmm:





vivalabam said:


> Same. :lol2: What's up with you?


Nothing much just had a row with my mates :lol2: whats up Kerry?
And hey jack


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Nothing much just had a row with my mates :lol2: whats up Kerry?
> And hey jack


Ah right, I'm sure you'll sort it out soon. :lol2:

Explained earlier, my friends ill so we might not be going away for this weekend thing. :bash:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Nothing much just had a row with my mates :lol2: whats up Kerry?
> And hey jack


Hello!

(I already said hi last page but you didnt see )

:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Hello!
> 
> (I already said hi last page but you didnt see )
> 
> :lol2:


He just seems to have totally ignored that page. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, I'm sure you'll sort it out soon. :lol2:
> 
> Explained earlier, my friends ill so we might not be going away for this weekend thing. :bash:


Awwwwww that's a shame 
And yeah I just ignored that page :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

afternoon all!!

have you gone yet kerry??


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> afternoon all!!
> 
> have you gone yet kerry??


Hey


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> afternoon all!!
> 
> have you gone yet kerry??


Hey Dee, no my friends 'ill' = hungover. So we don't know if we're going yet...


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> afternoon all!!
> 
> have you gone yet kerry??


Afternoon Dee :flrt:

How are you?


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am ok ta. 

bit annoyed with my o/h but hey. :lol2: 

got to venture out with the sprog shortly for potatoes and rabbit food. exciting eh.


----------



## snowgoose

Afternoon all


----------



## Dee_Williams

hi jake. 

how are oyu doing? 

is it lagging it down with you too??


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> hi jake.
> 
> how are oyu doing?
> 
> is it lagging it down with you too??


Hello Dee 

I'm not bad thanks  Glorious sunshine up here today for some reason :lol:


----------



## JustJack

Where is everyone :S

:lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Hi everyone! I'm unemployed now! =]

Had to leave my FT job to go to college. Got to find a PT job now though =[ Not so much fun.

Doing a lot of volunteering as well - much more fun than I'd ever imagined it would be!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm unemployed now! =]
> 
> Had to leave my FT job to go to college. Got to find a PT job now though =[ Not so much fun.
> 
> Doing a lot of volunteering as well - much more fun than I'd ever imagined it would be!


that sucks
at least you've got more time to look at tarantulas :whistling2:

volunteering normally, is terrible.. where are you doing it?


----------



## Bagger293

Well so far I've been volunteering with Historic Scotland but I'm also going to volunteer with Fife Coast & Countryside Trust, Scottish Wildlife Trust, West Lothian Ranger Service and maybe a few more! =]

Outdoors stuff on your day off? Beats sitting about bored like :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Well so far I've been volunteering with Historic Scotland but I'm also going to volunteer with Fife Coast & Countryside Trust, Scottish Wildlife Trust, West Lothian Ranger Service and maybe a few more! =]
> 
> Outdoors stuff on your day off? Beats sitting about bored like :lol2:


exactly.. sounds like a lot of fun, beats doing charity shop stuff all day lol


----------



## Bagger293

Oh yeah, charity shop work type volunteering sounds terrible!! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

you boring lot. keery goes away and no one talks. sigh. :bash:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> you boring lot. keery goes away and no one talks. sigh. :bash:


Im here!

I don't post because no one else posts :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> you boring lot. keery goes away and no one talks. sigh. :bash:


I have been busy 

I got in at 3-4 from the house party, then was up at 6 for work (machanics) finished at 12:30, then straight to a gardening job that I only just finished about 20 mins ago :gasp:


So I have been a busy boy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> I have been busy
> 
> I got in at 3-4 from the house party, then was up at 6 for work (machanics) finished at 12:30, then straight to a gardening job that I only just finished about 20 mins ago :gasp:
> 
> 
> So I have been a busy boy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Wooooow!

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Wooooow!
> 
> :lol2:


Going for a shower in a bit, then going to kick back and relax/die :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Going for a shower in a bit, then going to kick back and relax/die :lol2:


Sounds good :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Biggys said:


> Going for a shower in a bit, then going to kick back and relax/die :lol2:


You deserve it buddy! =]


----------



## Dee_Williams

you both want him to die?? you nasty peeps. :gasp:


----------



## Bagger293

Haha! I, of course, meant the relaxation. Can't speak for Trootle tho! :roll2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> you both want him to die?? you nasty peeps. :gasp:


Yeh course!

Then i can go and steal his burm/bosc and inverts :2thumb: 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:

I joke :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Sounds good :lol2:





Bagger293 said:


> You deserve it buddy! =]


Thanks dude 



Dee_Williams said:


> you both want him to die?? you nasty peeps. :gasp:


I know  *hugs Dee* 



Trootle said:


> Yeh course!
> 
> Then i can go and steal his burm/bosc and inverts :2thumb:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I joke :lol2:


 
Even if I was dead I would still put up a fight...:lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> 
> 
> I know  *hugs Dee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I was dead I would still put up a fight...:lol2:


I had to chuckle at that!

:lol2: :lol2:

And god Leona Lewis can not sing live to save her life!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> I had to chuckle at that!
> 
> :lol2: :lol2:
> 
> And god Leona Lewis can not sing live to save her life!


She really can't can she :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

has some money right..
£60 something that i'm not spending on anything..
invert imports here we come.. if there's scorpions (which is all of them) and spiders i like lol


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> has some money right..
> £60 something that i'm not spending on anything..
> invert imports here we come.. if there's scorpions (which is all of them) and spiders i like lol


Don't rub it in that your going to go and buy some nice new T's + S's!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Don't rub it in that your going to go and buy some nice new T's + S's!


well there's only 2 i'm after..
it's all i have space for at the moment 

well, 1 scorp and Avic peru purple


----------



## Dee_Williams

sigh. i am skint til about 2 weeks time, i am nOT buying anymore. i will be good.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> sigh. i am skint til about 2 weeks time, i am nOT buying anymore. i will be good.


Im skint constantly hahah :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Im skint constantly hahah :lol2:


well i've just accidentally bought another snake lol
well told the lady i will have it
£30 for a corn, and setup O:

i need to stop doing this


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> sigh. i am skint til about 2 weeks time, i am nOT buying anymore. i will be good.


Deeeeeeeee you're back :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> well i've just accidentally bought another snake lol
> well told the lady i will have it
> £30 for a corn, and setup O:
> 
> i need to stop doing this


At least you are allowed to buy more, and have the money to :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

yes, yes you do! :whip:
need to stop buying snakes coz it is mean to me.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> yes, yes you do! :whip:
> need to stop buying snakes coz it is mean to me.


Am I being ignored ?


----------



## Dee_Williams

sorry i had already started replying to tom. my brain can only cope with so much at one time you know.
and i keep typing brian instead of brain. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> sorry i had already started replying to tom. my brain can only cope with so much at one time you know.
> and i keep typing brian instead of brain. :whistling2:


Awwww :lol2:

Well I spose I can let you off then :flrt:

How are you Dee ? :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am ok hon. a bit knackered. 

but at least i wasn't ogling drunk girls last night :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i am ok hon. a bit knackered.
> 
> but at least i wasn't ogling drunk girls last night :whistling2:


Good to hear :flrt:


and I wasn't either....well...maybe a little...but still :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> and I wasn't either....well...maybe a little...but still :whistling2:


you're allowed to..

just remember, look don't touch (unless they want you to lol)


----------



## Dee_Williams

o i can see a liar. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> you're allowed to..
> 
> just remember, look don't touch (unless they want you to lol)


Oh really.....that is where I went wrong :blush:

*i'm joking I did not take advantage of a drunk girl :lol:*



Dee_Williams said:


> o i can see a liar. :lol2:


Well there was some fit girls there, but I wouldn't of gone near half of them with a barge pole at risk of catching something :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> *i'm joking I did not take advantage of a drunk girl :lol:*


if i had a quid every time somebody said that :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> if i had a quid every time somebody said that :whistling2:


I didn't :lol2:


----------



## kris74

I love this band and have just found a quality video someone has done to one of their tunes, I always thought hoola hoops were crap....

Ribbon on a Branch - YouTube


----------



## Dee_Williams

i will have to look tomorrow. will i be disappointed??


----------



## Biggys

I HAVE FOOD I AM A HAPPY MAN :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

easily pleased eh? sounds like my type of guy. :roll2:

right i am off for a night of television and snoozing. night all!!!


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> easily pleased eh? sounds like my type of guy. :roll2:
> 
> right i am off for a night of television and snoozing. night all!!!


Night night Dee :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> easily pleased eh? sounds like my type of guy. :roll2:
> 
> right i am off for a night of television and snoozing. night all!!!


I am easily pleased :lol2:

Feed me when I'm hungry and give me work to do, and I'm putty in your hand :Na_Na_Na_Na:

And ok hun, have fun :flrt: :flrt:

Night


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening!


Hello Jon!!!

How are you?


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Hello Jon!!!
> 
> How are you?


I'm ok pal, just got in from work!!

How's you?


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> I'm ok pal, just got in from work!!
> 
> How's you?


Im very good thanks 

Been up to much??


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Im very good thanks
> 
> Been up to much??


Erm... Working, you div!!!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Erm... Working, you div!!!


:roll2:


----------



## snowgoose

Evening all


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> Evening all


Hola!!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Erm... Working, you div!!!


Didn't mean today :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Didn't mean today :lol2:


Ah right!! Well I've been on earlies at work since wednesday, so it's pretty much been just sleep and work! Not very interesting!!!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Ah right!! Well I've been on earlies at work since wednesday, so it's pretty much been just sleep and work! Not very interesting!!!


Sounds fun! :hmm:

:lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning!!!!!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning!!!!!


Hello! How are you??

I have only just woke up


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Hello! How are you??
> 
> I have only just woke up


How lazy!!

I'm ok ta, just at work, spare shift so not doing much!!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> How lazy!!
> 
> I'm ok ta, just at work, spare shift so not doing much!!


Not lazy :lol2:..

Only had 6 hours sleep!

What do you do again???


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Not lazy :lol2:..
> 
> Only had 6 hours sleep!
> 
> What do you do again???


I'm a train driver


----------



## mcluskyisms

Woohooo Sunday it is then...


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> I'm a train driver


Aaah, cool


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> Woohooo Sunday it is then...


Morning mclusky


----------



## spinnin_tom

afternoon guys and girls
school tomorrow


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> afternoon guys and girls
> school tomorrow


Hello Tom!

And that sucks 

I go back on Wednesday, Don't have to be in till 10:30, so I get a lie in!


----------



## mcluskyisms

spinnin_tom said:


> afternoon guys and girls
> school tomorrow


Pffft, one day when you get old you'll look back at your school days and wish you could be so carefree again. Seriously haha


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Hello Tom!
> 
> And that sucks
> 
> I go back on Wednesday, Don't have to be in till 10:30, so I get a lie in!


why 10:30 ??



mcluskyisms said:


> Pffft, one day when you get old you'll look back at your school days and wish you could be so carefree again. Seriously haha


thanks for letting me know that..
it's all down hill from here then lol ?


----------



## mcluskyisms

spinnin_tom said:


> thanks for letting me know that..
> it's all down hill from here then lol ?


Yep.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Moto GP Whooop.*


----------



## spinnin_tom

well that was a fail 
edited away my shame


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> why 10:30 ??
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me know that..
> it's all down hill from here then lol ?


Because all the new year 7's come in at normal time


----------



## mcluskyisms

spinnin_tom said:


> i sboring


*Blasphemy!!!*


----------



## spinnin_tom

mcluskyisms said:


> *Blasphemy!!!*


 Well you did say?

"Jehovah. "


----------



## Dee_Williams

my o/h started watching the gp. think he must of gotbored as he has gone to get cows in. meh.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> my o/h started watching the gp. think he must of gotbored as he has gone to get cows in. meh.


Afternoon Dee ! :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

afternoon you. how goes it?


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> afternoon you. how goes it?


I'm good thanks! 

Yourself?


----------



## Jonb1982

Hello Dee and Tom!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Hello Dee!!


hi jon, i'm fine thanks 
thanks for saying hi

oh wait.. you didn't :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> hi jon, i'm fine thanks
> thanks for saying hi
> 
> oh wait.. you didn't :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yes I did


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Yes I did


smooooth


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> smooooth


Damn right I am!!

How's you??


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Damn right I am!!
> 
> How's you??


not too bad thanks 
as you've probably seen, back to school tomorrow 
year 11..

how are you ???


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> not too bad thanks
> as you've probably seen, back to school tomorrow
> year 11..
> 
> how are you ???


Nevermind, only one year to go!!!

I'm good mate, just at work, hoping to go home soon!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Nevermind, only one year to go!!!
> 
> I'm good mate, just at work, hoping to go home soon!!


get off the forum then 

i want to stay on to 6th form, so that's 3 years O:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> get off the forum then
> 
> i want to stay on to 6th form, so that's 3 years O:


Cool, I never did the 6th form thing, I opted to do an apprenticeship instead!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Cool, I never did the 6th form thing, I opted to do an apprenticeship instead!!!


see i've not really looked into my choices yet.
i could go to college and do an animal husbandry type course, instead of or even after 6th form.. all i really want and need is biology


----------



## Dee_Williams

i did a btec national diploma in animal care. waste of time really.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> i did a btec national diploma in animal care. waste of time really.


Well it got you a job on a farm lol!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

lmao. no. we own the farm hon. :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> lmao. no. we own the farm hon. :lol2:


I gathered that, it was said in jest!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

o. sorry, am not really with it. :blush:


----------



## garlicpickle

Dee_Williams said:


> i did a btec national diploma in animal care. waste of time really.


my stepdaughter started that but didn't bother finishing it.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> o. sorry, am not really with it. :blush:


Ok don't worry, I'll let you off lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

thanks jon. :notworthy:

i finished it. if i had been allowed to stay on and do the next level up qualification it would probably have been worth it. my parents wouldn't let me though.
i wanted to use it as a step up to go to brinsbury college for equestrian stuff but again i wasn't allowed. meh. 
not a lot i can do about it now! :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

It's very quiet in here today!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

kerry isn't here so the boys are absent.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> kerry isn't here so the boys are absent.



Tut!!!!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Tut!!!!


I have been out all day!


----------



## spinnin_tom

i've been around...
just been doing homework i should've started 6 weeks ago


----------



## Jonb1982

Nope, too late, I have nothing to say now! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2:



Where have you been today? Taking more pictures


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> Where have you been today? Taking more pictures


Oh, you found them then


----------



## Dee_Williams

o great. right, i am going to drown myself in the bath. it;s ok you'll be safe in that thread, i won;t be posting anymore. :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> o great. right, i am going to drown myself in the bath. it;s ok you'll be safe in that thread, i won;t be posting anymore. :lol2:


Don't be daft!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

i didn't drown myself. i resisted.

i imagine normal service will be resumed today as kerry will be back, but presumably still hung over, later. :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> i didn't drown myself. i resisted.
> 
> i imagine normal service will be resumed today as kerry will be back, but presumably still hung over, later. :lol2:



Lol, morning!


----------



## Dee_Williams

morning! just off to take the sprog to playscheme. she is back to school wednesday!!! YAY!!!!!!

how is you??


----------



## snowgoose

Morning all


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> morning! just off to take the sprog to playscheme. she is back to school wednesday!!! YAY!!!!!!
> 
> how is you??


I'm good ta, just trying to decide which new mobile to get!!




snowgoose said:


> Morning all



Morning mate!


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> I'm good ta, just trying to decide which new mobile to get!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning mate!


How is one?


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> How is one?



One is very well!!

You upto much today?


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> One is very well!!
> 
> You upto much today?


good to hear mate 

Nah, not a general lot, got my mantis ooth today, so that can get stuck in the tub, also need to start advertising for the next import and such :lol2:

It can all wait though, as I'm not awake yet


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> good to hear mate
> 
> Nah, not a general lot, got my mantis ooth today, so that can get stuck in the tub, also need to start advertising for the next import and such :lol2:
> 
> It can all wait though, as I'm not awake yet



You need caffeine!!


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> You need caffeine!!


I do, and am drinking it currently in the form of coffee masquerading as tar :lol:


----------



## Dee_Williams

blimey that was a frightfully civilised conversation. :gasp:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> blimey that was a frightfully civilised conversation. :gasp:


We do have the ability to converse in the English language, but we do not usually bother to do so


----------



## Dee_Williams

most people don't these days sadly. it tends to be rudeness and crudeness all round. sigh.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> most people don't these days sadly. it tends to be rudeness and crudeness all round. sigh.



Have you noticed how civilised it is with no teens around lol?


----------



## JustJack

Morning!

How is every one today??

Only 2 more days until school :shock:


----------



## Colosseum

I am back :gasp:


----------



## selina20

Colosseum said:


> I am back :gasp:


Woooo WB


----------



## Colosseum

selina20 said:


> Woooo WB


 You fancy me don't you?


----------



## Dee_Williams

i take her lack of reply as a no................


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> i take her lack of reply as a no................



Lol!!!!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

"Come To Australia" by Scared Weird Little Guys - YouTube


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> "Come To Australia" by Scared Weird Little Guys - YouTube


Lol been twice, don't fancy it again!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

:devil: hate you.


----------



## Colosseum

She does not fancy me


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> :devil: hate you.


Harsh!!! Lol


----------



## vivalabam

Hello everyone! I'm back. :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Hello everyone! I'm back. :flrt:



I am back as well


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> I am back as well


:no1:

Where did you go?


----------



## Colosseum

I was banned again :2thumb:

Where have you been?


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> I was banned again :2thumb:
> 
> Where have you been?


LOL again?! What did you do this time? 

I went away for the weekend for my friends birthday. :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

Oh yes how was the dildo party?

Banned for something I said :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Oh yes how was the dildo party?
> 
> Banned for something I said :2thumb:


:lol2: That doesn't surprise me... 

Yeah, was ok, I'd have had a better time if I was home and went out. I didn't get drunk but watched everyone else get trashed...


----------



## Colosseum

Where did you go?

Sounds like you didn't have a good time


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Where did you go?
> 
> Sounds like you didn't have a good time


Bournemouth, it was a long way away from us, like 3 hours. We didn't leave until 5 on the Saturday because my friend was hung over, was so annoying... We didn't get chance to do anything really other than get dressed and go out. 

No, not really, cost me so much money, and I just wasn't feeling it, the guys were so drunk and just kept trying to grab me. I know I had everything on show, but I don't think that gives guys the right to just grope me against my will, I'm a person, not a peice of meat.


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Bournemouth, it was a long way away from us, like 3 hours. We didn't leave until 5 on the Saturday because my friend was hung over, was so annoying... We didn't get chance to do anything really other than get dressed and go out.
> 
> No, not really, cost me so much money, and I just wasn't feeling it, the guys were so drunk and just kept trying to grab me. I know I had everything on show, but I don't think that gives guys the right to just grope me against my will, I'm a person, not a peice of meat.


Welcome to Bournemouth, did you not go give the O2 academy a go that used to be a good night out


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Welcome to Bournemouth, did you not go give the O2 academy a go that used to be a good night out


Yeah, I can't say I'm a fan... I prefer Chelmsford, much quieter, the guys are still idiots, but at least they have common decency, something that the guys in Bournemouth seemed to leave behind on the way in. 

Well we only went to 1 place, no idea what it was called, but it wasn't that great.


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, I can't say I'm a fan... I prefer Chelmsford, much quieter, the guys are still idiots, but at least they have common decency, something that the guys in Bournemouth seemed to leave behind on the way in.
> 
> Well we only went to 1 place, no idea what it was called, but it wasn't that great.


That's a shame I am too old for all that noise now, so fish and chips on the round bale is like liven the life to the max now


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> That's a shame I am too old for all that noise now, so fish and chips on the round bale is like liven the life to the max now


:lol2: You're not that old! 

I just love getting dressed up. :flrt: Was fancy dress so I couldn't wear what I wanted to, plus I was in a strange place so I didn't get drunk. Plus I didn't trust the people I was with not to abandon me... Normally I like going out though. :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> :lol2:* You're not that old!*
> 
> I just love getting dressed up. :flrt: Was fancy dress so I couldn't wear what I wanted to, plus I was in a strange place so I didn't get drunk. Plus I didn't trust the people I was with not to abandon me... Normally I like going out though. :lol2:



When you have lived the youth I did trust me I am to old for it all now.


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> When you have lived the youth I did trust me I am to old for it all now.


Haha fair enough! I can't go out as much as I used to, I used to be up for it all the time, now once a week will do. :lol2:

I'm off to walk the dog now, because those 2 hours of walking and hour up the gym wasn't enough. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

afternoon guys, finally got my GCSE results 
am happy, apart from 1 (economics- which i don't really like lol)

A b a c a c c a a* b c e


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> afternoon guys, finally got my GCSE results
> am happy, apart from 1 (economics- which i don't really like lol)
> 
> A b a c a c c a a* b c e



My GCSE results were along time ago they were

F..A..I..L


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> My GCSE results were along time ago they were
> 
> F..A..I..L


HAHAHAHAHA couldn't have been that long a go.. 
i put you at 25 at the most ????


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> HAHAHAHAHA couldn't have been that long a go..
> i put you at 25 at the most ????


27 pal and thick as the shit I used chuck out the spreader.

So what you doing tonite Pizza and porn?

Oh I forgot my manners well done Tom


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> 27 pal and thick as the shit I used chuck out the spreader.
> 
> So what you doing tonite Pizza and porn?


ahaha a bit of both 
naaah, i got the choice of £20 or go out for food.. i'd rather money lol

this is the pg forum you know  ?

and i was close.. 2 years out

and thanks


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> afternoon guys, finally got my GCSE results
> am happy, apart from 1 (economics- which i don't really like lol)
> 
> A b a c a c c a a* b c e


I thought you had only just started year 11?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> I thought you had only just started year 11?


i have, today 

it's all stupid and different now.
instead of doing it all at the back end of year 11, it's right the way through the course.
i've done about 3/4 of everything, just got to do the coursework part as most has been tests


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> i have, today
> 
> it's all stupid and different now.
> instead of doing it all at the back end of year 11, it's right the way through the course.
> i've done about 3/4 of everything, just got to do the coursework part as most has been tests


That's weird! I just did mine at the end of year 11, 13 years ago! When GCSE's were actually difficult lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> That's weird! I just did mine at the end of year 11, 13 years ago! When GCSE's were actually difficult lol


you callin' me stupid 

i think we're test subjects, they're going back to the old way next year i think


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> afternoon guys, finally got my GCSE results
> am happy, apart from 1 (economics- which i don't really like lol)
> 
> A b a c a c c a a* b c e


Congrats, good grades there. :no1:



Jonb1982 said:


> I thought you had only just started year 11?


Me too. :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> i have, today
> 
> it's all stupid and different now.
> instead of doing it all at the back end of year 11, it's right the way through the course.
> i've done about 3/4 of everything, just got to do the coursework part as most has been tests


How very strange... Better way to do it in my eyes though, it's all too much for 1 year to do. Like do nothing for 4 years, then everything rests on the last one. 



Jonb1982 said:


> That's weird! I just did mine at the end of year 11, 13 years ago! When GCSE's were actually difficult lol


:lol2: Mine were well easy, I didn't ever go to class, or do homework, or even pay attention. Most of the teachers didn't teach, my school was going down the pan, I never did revision and still walked out with 2 Bs, 5 Cs and 3 Ds. :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

I hated revision, could never remember it all so just did a minimum amount, I ended up with 1 A, 6 B's, 1 C, 1 D!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

i did a bit of revision, hardly ever did my homework on time and hardly ever bloody listened either. dunno how i managed to get mine. 2a's, 8 c's, 2 d's and an e in history. lmao.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> i did a bit of revision, hardly ever did my homework on time and hardly ever bloody listened either. dunno how i managed to get mine. 2a's, 8 c's, 2 d's and an e in history. lmao.


You cheated?


----------



## Dee_Williams

did i? i don't think i did. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

but all revision is, is remembering stuff the day before the test


----------



## vivalabam

No, revison is preparing for the exam, going over stuff, making sure you know things weeks, if not months before. I do loads now, but in school I never picked up a book, or read through any work books... Mainly because there was nothing to read in them. :blush:


----------



## eckothegecko

spinnin_tom said:


> but all revision is, is remembering stuff the day before the test


how very true for GCSE, until you reach A levels...


----------



## Colosseum

Jonb1982 said:


> *I hated revision*, could never remember it all so just did a minimum amount, I ended up with 1 A, 6 B's, 1 C, 1 D!!!


So did I that's why I never did it I was probably sat sniffing Bostick somewhere.


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> So did I that's why I never did it I was probably sat sniffing Bostick somewhere.


Well that killed the conversation!!

At least your extra curricular activities haven't had a lasting effect on you lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Well that killed the conversation!!
> 
> At least your extra curricular activities haven't had a lasting effect on you lol


but they have :L

what's bostik anyway??


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> but they have :L
> 
> what's bostik anyway??


Glue!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Glue!!!


aaah right..


----------



## vivalabam

Just been to Morrisons, what is it with them and their bags... 

She gave us 3, for a whole weekly shop. I filled up half the shopping in these 3 bags, there was still about half the food on the converyer belt thing. She actually asked if we needed more bags, like well isn't that obvious? My reply to her was no we'll just juggle the rest to the car, don't think she likes me very much now. :whistling2:

Also mum got on her bad side, we used up all the bags, was trying to stuff the last few bits in the 5 bags we got given, then it came to the comfort, mum asked for another bag as she doesn't want the food to smell, so the woman gave her the smallest bag ever made on earth, was well funny. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

silly woman..
the lady in Morrisons doesn't sound to o bright either :devil:


how you doin' kerry?


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> silly woman..
> the lady in Morrisons doesn't sound to o bright either :devil:
> 
> 
> how you doin' kerry?


They never are... I swear they employ morons there, this is the second time I've had an issue with one of the people there, maybe it's me. :whistling2:

Yeah not too bad, so tired though, how about you?


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> They never are... I swear they employ morons there, this is the second time I've had an issue with one of the people there, maybe it's me. :whistling2:
> 
> Yeah not too bad, so tired though, how about you?


ahaha.. all they do is *BOOP................ BOOP.............*

i'm not too bad, very tired after the first day back..


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> They never are... I swear they employ morons there, this is the second time I've had an issue with one of the people there, maybe it's me. :whistling2:
> 
> Yeah not too bad, so tired though, how about you?


They aren't all morons, my wife works for morrisons!


----------



## JustJack

Helllo


----------



## spinnin_tom

i could see that becoming awkward..


kerry, say sorry :flrt:

Invert Imports, Your One Stop Invert Shop

there's so much to choose from, what do i want?

HI JACK


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> i could see that becoming awkward..
> 
> 
> Kerry, say sorry :flrt:
> 
> invert imports, your one stop invert shop
> 
> there's so much to choose from, what do i want?
> 
> Hi jack


how are you tom?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> how are you tom?



goooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Helllo



Hellooooo!


----------



## JustJack

Hello mate 

You alright?


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Hello mate
> 
> You alright?



Yeah, you?


----------



## spinnin_tom

cough cough
Tapinauchenius cupreus - £5.41 : Invert Imports, Your One Stop Invert Shop

what am i going to buy?


i have 4 definites


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Yeah, you?


Im good thanks!

Just got back from the fair... WOW!

One of the rides was AWESOME!


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> cough cough
> Tapinauchenius cupreus - £5.41 : Invert Imports, Your One Stop Invert Shop
> 
> what am i going to buy?
> 
> 
> i have 4 definites


You are going to buy me something! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> You are going to buy me something! :Na_Na_Na_na:


no, no i'm not :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> no, no i'm not :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yes you are  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Yes you are  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i don't think i am :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Im good thanks!
> 
> Just got back from the fair... WOW!
> 
> One of the rides was AWESOME!


Was that the teacups!?

Lol


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Was that the teacups!?
> 
> Lol


How did you know! :gasp:

Nah one called 'air' XD


----------



## spinnin_tom

bugger
just caught a snakes tail in the stupid bloody faunarium lid, it scared the :censor: out of him, consequently me too.

his tail now has a little dent, like the sort from when you have been writing lots, do you reckon it'll sort its self out (i know you're not snake people) but i'm worried and i was on here anyway ....

there's till movement, it's vibrating like a rattler does.....


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> bugger
> just caught a snakes tail in the stupid bloody faunarium lid, it scared the :censor: out of him, consequently me too.
> 
> his tail now has a little dent, like the sort from when you have been writing lots, do you reckon it'll sort its self out (i know you're not snake people) but i'm worried and i was on here anyway ....
> 
> there's till movement, it's vibrating like a rattler does.....


It will be ok, but it won't forget! When you least expect it, it will get it's revenge!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> It will be ok, but it won't forget! When you least expect it, it will get it's revenge!!!


hahaha i hope not.
this little guy is a right softie, loves to curl up in my pocket.

hope it sorts it's self, there's no damage apart from the dents.


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> ahaha.. all they do is *BOOP................ BOOP.............*
> 
> i'm not too bad, very tired after the first day back..


Ah yeah was your first day back, how did it go? Good to be back? :lol2:



Jonb1982 said:


> They aren't all morons, my wife works for morrisons!


All the ones near me are morons, how does that sound? :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Ah yeah was your first day back, how did it go? Good to be back? :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> All the ones near me are morons, how does that sound? :lol2:


Lol thats fine!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Ah yeah was your first day back, how did it go? Good to be back? :lol2:



surprisingly happy to be back, i was getting so bored by the end.
new year 7's are tiny :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Lol thats fine!!


That's ok then. :lol2: I think it really is just my one, all the people from my school who were too dumb to get GCSEs still work there. :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> surprisingly happy to be back, i was getting so bored by the end.
> new year 7's are tiny :flrt:


Ah right, I'm not looking forward to going back I know there is going to be some serious work I need to do!  

Haha aren't they just? My cousin just started at year 7, she is still a little kid to me. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Ello Ello Ello


----------



## vivalabam

Hey Callum, how are you? :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Hey Callum, how are you? :flrt:


Hey :2thumb: well I'm pretty good thanks Still very busy :lol2:
You?


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Hey :2thumb: well I'm pretty good thanks Still very busy :lol2:
> You?


Haha well I am this week, gym every day during the day, need to burn off the epic amount I ate on Saturday lol! :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Is in need of a shave but can't be arsed


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> Is in need of a shave but can't be arsed


Mate you need facebook if this is your caper


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Is in need of a shave but can't be arsed


Then don't, we all go scruffy every now and again.


----------



## Colosseum

kris74 said:


> Mate you need facebook if this is your caper


Can't be bothered Kris my old mate.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Haha well I am this week, gym every day during the day, need to burn off the epic amount I ate on Saturday lol! :lol2:


Your really skinny! Stop going to the gym! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Your really skinny! Stop going to the gym! :lol2:


I ate loads at the weekend, I need to burn it off. :lol2:

Plus if I stop going to the gym I'll get fat again!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I ate loads at the weekend, I need to burn it off. :lol2:
> 
> Plus if I stop going to the gym I'll get fat again!


No you won't! Just eat healthily? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> No you won't! Just eat healthily? :lol2:


But I like going to the gym...


----------



## snowgoose

Evening all


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> Can't be bothered Kris my old mate.


Don't blame ye man, faceache sucks but once you're on there that's it, there's no leaving, you can't even delete all of your stuff as they make it so hard. I mainly use it to follow DJs and a few bands, sword related stuff and spider things but I still get irked by the inane crap people post about themselves for randoms to read, it ruins my day sometimes.... :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Evening all


Hey Jake, how are you? :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Hey Jake, how are you? :flrt:


I'm not too bad thanks Kerry 

Just reading up more on the Haplopelma 

Hows you?


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> But I like going to the gym...


Fair enough :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

kris74 said:


> Don't blame ye man, faceache sucks but once you're on there that's it, there's no leaving, you can't even delete all of your stuff as they make it so hard. I mainly use it to follow DJs and a few bands, sword related stuff and spider things but I still get irked by the inane crap people post about themselves for randoms to read, it ruins my day sometimes.... :whistling2:



Yeah I don't like it and can't be bothered it's pretty sad that it runs peoples life all you hear is FB this FB that it's like get a flippin life lol


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> Yeah I don't like it and can't be bothered it's pretty sad that it runs peoples life all you hear is FB this FB that it's like get a flippin life lol


You can't hide either, everyone knows your business, work can snoop around on there and penalise you for having a moan about them and stuff, it's a terrible state of affairs. remember the old days when life without this rubbish was a reality and snu gliffing was all the rage haha


----------



## Colosseum

kris74 said:


> You can't hide either, everyone knows your business, work can snoop around on there and penalise you for having a moan about them and stuff, it's a terrible state of affairs. remember the old days when life without this rubbish was a reality and snu gliffing was all the rage haha


Oh for sure many a hour was spent just me and the Bostick even sat on the back of the School bus everyone was prit sticking it up to the max.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I'm not too bad thanks Kerry
> 
> Just reading up more on the Haplopelma
> 
> Hows you?


Ah right sounds interesting! I was meant to do something today, can't remember what though...


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Ah right sounds interesting! I was meant to do something today, can't remember what though...


Dildo?


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Ah right sounds interesting! I was meant to do something today, can't remember what though...


Oh, it's very interesting, just mind boggling some times 

feed mantis?


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Dildo?





snowgoose said:


> Oh, it's very interesting, just mind boggling some times
> 
> feed mantis?


No it was order live food. :blush: I click what I want, the OH buys it for me. :flrt:

Need some more locusts for froggles, and some small crickets for the small Ts.


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> No it was order live food. :blush: I click what I want, the OH buys it for me. :flrt:
> 
> Need some more locusts for froggles, and some small crickets for the small Ts.


why doesn't my o/h do that?? :bash:
o wait, i don't buy livefood anymore. :lol2:

i don't know how it got there, but my daughter found a male dubia on it's back in the shower yesterday. wtf. :gasp:


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> why doesn't my *o/h* do that?? :bash:
> o wait, i don't buy livefood anymore. :lol2:
> 
> i don't know how it got there, but my daughter found a male dubia on it's back in the shower yesterday. wtf. :gasp:


I don't get this other half rubbish..... When I'm in a relationship I am definitely more than half of it, I'm like 2/3 at least and it is usually all about me (and the cat) :devil:


----------



## Dee_Williams

actually i would say he is more like 7/8's.

o and where do you buy swords from kris???


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> actually i would say he is more like 7/8's.
> 
> o and where do you buy swords from kris???


Depends. I've bought a few from the US and had one custom made from a forge in China. I've not picked one up for 2 month due to injury, finding it really hard to get my motivation back for Iaido. Too many strong pain killers is doing me over. Should be back this week though, get the hakama on and learn the dance of death. Should've had my 1st Dan this year but that looks out the window, won't even make 1st kyu 

You interested in swords?


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am, but i just like looking at them. i would probably do great injury to myself and anyone else if i played with them. :lol2:
my ex used to prat about with them, he was 6ft 4 so it did look quite impressive. 
so no, i don't do proper stuff with them :blush: i just like blades, dunno why, the yjust erm.. well... do it for me i guess. guns don't really.

edit: googled Iaido, very interesting.


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> i am, but i just like looking at them. i would probably do great injury to myself and anyone else if i played with them. :lol2:
> my ex used to prat about with them, he was 6ft 4 so it did look quite impressive.
> so no, i don't do proper stuff with them :blush: i just like blades, dunno why, the yjust erm.. well... do it for me i guess. guns don't really.
> 
> edit: googled Iaido, very interesting.


I like blades as well. I have a few swords, a nice little custom piece that would be classed as a tanto (dagger that goes with the short sword), couple of custom swords and lots of wooden swords (bokken). I just love Japanese swords

I do MJER iaido, more direct and less fussy than Shinden Ryu. I do aikido as well but that's on hold until I get some peace from my back. I was flying until I got slammed on to me erse one day and trapped nerves resulted. I made Sempai of our club, should've had a Dan grade in that this year as well. I'm so gutted that I've had such a set back like but should be on the mend soon enough. Stupidest thing is I've had more pain and time off work since I stopped going but if I start again then work look at it as not managing the issue and they have me on formal capability as it is... It's lose lose at the minute as far as Aikido goes and that's my number one love of the two arts


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone! 

I woke up ready for the gym, looked outside and it's grey, so pass on the gym, I'll stay home and play fallout instead. :flrt:


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> i am, but i just like looking at them. i would probably do great injury to myself and anyone else if i played with them. :lol2:
> my ex used to prat about with them, he was 6ft 4 so it did look quite impressive.
> so no, i don't do proper stuff with them :blush: i just like blades, dunno why, the yjust erm.. well... do it for me i guess. guns don't really.
> 
> edit: googled Iaido, very interesting.


This is the practical side of iaido, cutting. Not many schools do it as it's mainly kata based but this guy is pretty awsome.....

Tameshigiri Guinness World Record - Senbongiri


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I woke up ready for the gym, looked outside and it's grey, so pass on the gym, I'll stay home and play fallout instead. :flrt:


Get down the Gym now you lazy tart


----------



## Dee_Williams

kris74 said:


> This is the practical side of iaido, cutting. Not many schools do it as it's mainly kata based but this guy is pretty awsome.....
> 
> Tameshigiri Guinness World Record - Senbongiri


wow! 
so graceful. totally awesome, looks like he is cutting through soft butter. i would love a proper sword from over there. sigh. 

i dunno, there is just something about men weilding swords that i find very sexy. :blush:

edit: have you tried swimming to help strengthen your back? it really helps mine. it supports your body and lets you stretch.


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> wow!
> so graceful. totally awesome, looks like he is cutting through soft butter. i would love a proper sword from over there. sigh.
> 
> i dunno, there is just something about men weilding swords that i find very sexy. :blush:
> 
> edit: have you tried swimming to help strengthen your back? it really helps mine. it supports your body and lets you stretch.


Entry level Japanese blade will set you back at least £5000 and that's from an unrecognised smith. Most blades come out of China nowadays. There are a few top drawer American smiths that will give you a blade just as good, probably better actually as a Japanese blade for around the same price. 

I want to set up a mini forge sometime so I can make knives and little bits of metal work just for the crack but money was an issue until this year. It will be next year now before I can really look at doing it though as I need to go see Owen Bush and do some smithing courses at his forge. Not sure what my neighbours will make of all the banging and roaring gas forge noise though haha screw em!

Not been swimming yet, not sure it'll do anything as it's trapped nerves and I enjoy the morphine. 3 days of that usually gives me pain relief for a whole week but it's not to be trifled with as it can get you hooked. I spent a week on it once and when I stopped I had the worst withdrawal. To be honest I'll probably go back to aikido on the sneaky sneaky as I need the violence back in my life because I'm getting too damned arsey lately and I need release!

(and I'm getting a right fat bloater as well)


----------



## Dee_Williams

awwww. i had a bulging disc/disk in my back. it still niggles now and again. i have days where i struggle walking. :lol2:

i found that a warm swim (not freezing cold local baths) helps loosen everything up and it seems to help everything settle back right. 

well if you get back into the swords please can i come and drool over you doing it. :whistling2:


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> awwww. i had a bulging disc/disk in my back. it still niggles now and again. i have days where i struggle walking. :lol2:
> 
> i found that a warm swim (not freezing cold local baths) helps loosen everything up and it seems to help everything settle back right.
> 
> *well if you get back into the swords please can i come and drool over you doing it*. :whistling2:


Whey aye, you're welcome to watch me handle my weapon any time ye like luv..... :blush:


----------



## JustJack

Morning all!


----------



## garlicpickle

Trootle said:


> Morning all!


morning! You not back at school yet Troots?


----------



## Dee_Williams

careful kris, you are only about 50 minutes away from me. :roll2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

morning jack!!!


----------



## JustJack

garlicpickle said:


> morning! You not back at school yet Troots?


Nope  But I go back tommorow  But I go in at 10:30, and leave at 2.. So it isn;t a bad day! :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> morning jack!!!


Deeeeeeee!  :flrt:

How are you both??


----------



## Dee_Williams

school is good! best days of your life and all that :censor:
personally i hated it and couldn't wait to leave! :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle

Dee_Williams said:


> school is good! best days of your life and all that :censor:
> personally i hated it and couldn't wait to leave! :lol2:


I liked school - I know I'm weird but I had some great mates and the teachers weren't too bad.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> school is good! best days of your life and all that :censor:
> personally i hated it and couldn't wait to leave! :lol2:


I absolutely hate school....

If I had had a better first 2 years I would love it....

Im good in school. get my work done, get top marks, etc etc...

But when some one dislikes you as much as some one did.. Its not somewhere I like to be:/


----------



## Dee_Williams

i know what you mean hon. hug.

i didn't exactly help myself in school though, i was a right weirdo. :roll2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> i know what you mean hon. hug.
> 
> i didn't exactly help myself in school though, i was a right weirdo. :roll2:


Thanks 

And you a weirdo?? Never! :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

lmao. i didn't say i wasn't one now. :whistling2:

trouble is in school there is always someone that doesn't like you, and if it is one of the "top dogs" you are screwed. 
:censor: the lot of them. get good exam results and stick your fingers up at them all hon! :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> lmao. i didn't say i wasn't one now. :whistling2:
> 
> trouble is in school there is always someone that doesn't like you, and if it is one of the "top dogs" you are screwed.
> :censor: the lot of them. get good exam results and stick your fingers up at them all hon! :2thumb:


Yay you do seem like a COMPLETE weirdo :hmm: :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Yup thats what happens.. One boy diss liked me (a total wa:censor..

Then he started following me inot my classes, chasing me round school, throwing stuff at me, punching me, pushing me against tables (ghee did i get some bruise's from that!)..

Then a whole other lot of boys started on me :/


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> careful kris, you are only about 50 minutes away from me. :roll2:


ooer!


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Get down the Gym now you lazy tart


:lol2: I'll go later, it's raining, I'll get all wet. :blush:



Dee_Williams said:


> lmao. i didn't say i wasn't one now. :whistling2:
> 
> trouble is in school there is always someone that doesn't like you, and if it is one of the "top dogs" you are screwed.
> :censor: the lot of them. get good exam results and stick your fingers up at them all hon! :2thumb:


I was hated by the 'top dogs', now they are working in morrisons, dominos pizza and a chip shop, oh how I laugh!


----------



## Dee_Williams

awww jack that is truly :censor:
did you get it sorted out???

and kris, are you scared now? :roll2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> awww jack that is truly :censor:
> did you get it sorted out???
> 
> and kris, are you scared now? :roll2:


Ummm sort of.. I just avoid them at breaks and stuff.. Or if it gets bad i dont turn up :/


----------



## Dee_Williams

Trootle said:


> Ummm sort of.. I just avoid them at breaks and stuff.. Or if it gets bad i dont turn up :/


not being funny honey (poetic too lol) but why haven't you reported it?


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> not being funny honey (poetic too lol) but why haven't you reported it?


Oh I have.. Mum was constantly in meetings with head of office etc etc..

He got excluded for a week (best week of my life)..

But it doesnt stop them.. But if he starts on me again, he will be suprised!


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> awww jack that is truly :censor:
> did you get it sorted out???
> 
> and kris, are you scared now? :roll2:


Takes more than a sword loving farmer to worry me, it's all about the floor game with me and I reckon I could take ya :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

kris74 said:


> Takes more than a sword loving farmer to worry me, it's all about the floor game with me and I reckon I could take ya :Na_Na_Na_Na:


promises, promises. :flrt: :whistling2:

i thought school were better at dealing with bullies these days. makes my blood boil. grrr.............. :devil:
are you going ot set a snake on him jack? or a spid??


----------



## kris74

Trootle said:


> Oh I have.. Mum was constantly in meetings with head of office etc etc..
> 
> He got excluded for a week (best week of my life)..
> 
> But it doesnt stop them.. But if he starts on me again, he will be suprised!


Take up a fighting style dude, boxing, quick results, learn some fast combo hits and aim them squarely at his nose. Too many people are quick to denounce violence but when some tool is making your life hell and they don't stop then a good sound beating is about right. We aren't made of glass and we can't go through life without conflict. Sometimes conflict makes us who we are when we're older, deal with this idiot now and I guarantee it'll make you a stronger person as an adult mate


----------



## snowgoose

Afternoon all


----------



## Dee_Williams

i have to say, i agree with kris on this one.

some form of training will give you more confidence in yourself too even if you don't use it against this :censor: and his mates.


----------



## Dee_Williams

afternoon jake!! :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> afternoon jake!! :2thumb:


Hows you today Dee?


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> promises, promises. :flrt: :whistling2:
> 
> i thought school were better at dealing with bullies these days. makes my blood boil. grrr.............. :devil:
> are you going ot set a snake on him jack? or a spid??


Nah I will give him a good punch in his ugly bloody face.. or set a few roaches on him 



kris74 said:


> Take up a fighting style dude, boxing, quick results, learn some fast combo hits and aim them squarely at his nose. Too many people are quick to denounce violence but when some tool is making your life hell and they don't stop then a good sound beating is about right. We aren't made of glass and we can't go through life without conflict. Sometimes conflict makes us who we are when we're older, deal with this idiot now and I guarantee it'll make you a stronger person as an adult mate


Yeh, I never really had the courage to do anything.. I didn't really have any mates at the time, and their was always a few of them, so I had noo chance! 

But I migth take up something, I have always wanted to any way  And next time he will get more than a few insults...


----------



## JustJack

Hello Jake


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am good thanks jake. the weather is a bit :censor: but ho hum. no sunbathing for me. :lol2:

you should totally take up something jack, it would definately help your confidence. :flrt:


----------



## kris74

Trootle said:


> Nah I will give him a good punch in his ugly bloody face.. or set a few roaches on him
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh, I never really had the courage to do anything.. I didn't really have any mates at the time, and their was always a few of them, so I had noo chance!
> 
> But I migth take up something, I have always wanted to any way  And next time he will get more than a few insults...


This is why boxing is the best outlet. Too many people also say try a martial art like Karate or Kung fu etc but to be able to use these effectively takes years whereas boxing is straight to the point. Also the fitness levels boxing gives you is an advantage as you can beat him senseless and not even break a sweat  not that I condone sweatless beatings mind you :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> i am good thanks jake. the weather is a bit :censor: but ho hum. no sunbathing for me. :lol2:
> 
> you should totally take up something jack, it would definately help your confidence. :flrt:


Yeh.. I need a gool old confidence boost :lol2:



kris74 said:


> This is why boxing is the best outlet. Too many people also say try a martial art like Karate or Kung fu etc but to be able to use these effectively takes years whereas boxing is straight to the point. Also the fitness levels boxing gives you is an advantage as you can beat him senseless and not even break a sweat  not that I condone sweatless beatings mind you :whistling2:


:lol2::lol2:

yeh boxing sounds alright... But my fitness isn't great plus my asthma.. But if I find a local place to do it I will look into it


----------



## kris74

I'm away for crickets, spazzed up on pain killers, this is not cool.


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> i am good thanks jake. the weather is a bit :censor: but ho hum. no sunbathing for me. :lol2:
> 
> you should totally take up something jack, it would definately help your confidence. :flrt:


Well, It's sunny here, but I'm working, so no sunbathing for me either 

My mind will soon be frazzled with Haplopelmas


----------



## kris74

Trootle said:


> Yeh.. I need a gool old confidence boost :lol2:
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> yeh boxing sounds alright... But my fitness isn't great plus my asthma.. But if I find a local place to do it I will look into it


Chainsaw juggling....... bet no fool wants to get near you when you're wielding 3 Husqvarna take your arm clean off jobbies right enough!


----------



## JustJack

kris74 said:


> Chainsaw juggling....... bet no fool wants to get near you when you're wielding 3 Husqvarna take your arm clean off jobbies right enough!


Hahah awesome :lol2:

Or I could go next door and pick one of my grandpas many swords/daggers/spears  That might scare 'em


----------



## Dee_Williams

(and also get you arrested :bash

i am sure they could fit training in round your asthma if you find the right place to train.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> (and also get you arrested :bash
> 
> i am sure they could fit training in round your asthma if you find the right place to train.


Well I wouldn't use them in public :whistling2: :lol2:

And yeh that would be good... Plus if I take it slow, it could be a good thing to, and build up my stamina so my asthma isnt as bad


----------



## Jonb1982

Afternoon ppl!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Afternoon ppl!


Hello Jon!


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Hello Jon!


You ok!?!


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> Afternoon ppl!


Afternoon Jon


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> Afternoon Jon



Eh up!!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Eh up!!


Yup I'm great thanks.. Yourself??


----------



## Dee_Williams

sun has come out! yay! :2thumb:

going to make some lunch for me and ratbag.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> sun has come out! yay! :2thumb:
> 
> going to make some lunch for me and ratbag.


Its rainy and grey here 

I might go and make a chees toastie! Yuum!


----------



## Dee_Williams

gonna do pasta. trying ot have my dinner at lunchtime and have summat really small or nowt for dinner.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> gonna do pasta. trying ot have my dinner at lunchtime and have summat really small or nowt for dinner.


Ahhhh cool  

I like pasta


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Yup I'm great thanks.. Yourself??



Yeah good ta, just ordered myself a new phone!!


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> Yeah good ta, just ordered myself a new phone!!


Ooooh, what did you go for in the end?


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> Ooooh, what did you go for in the end?


Samsung galaxy s2!!

It was between that and the iPhone 4!!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Yeah good ta, just ordered myself a new phone!!


Good to hear!

Oooh and waht phone!

2 new phones have arrived this morning, a nokia for my mum, and a HTC wildfire for my step dad!


----------



## spinnin_tom

there's a pigeon in my house :flrt:
i thought it was sick or something and was going to break it's neck, but i didn't want to qith people around, so brought it home.

it doesn't look to bad, leg is a bit hurt, but i'll keep him/her in and see


----------



## Dee_Williams

pics?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> there's a pigeon in my house :flrt:
> i thought it was sick or something and was going to break it's neck, but i didn't want to qith people around, so brought it home.
> 
> it doesn't look to bad, leg is a bit hurt, but i'll keep him/her in and see


I love pigeon, tastes awesome!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> I love pigeon, tastes awesome!!!


don't think i've had pigeon, pics in a while


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> don't think i've had pigeon, pics in a while


It's great, on a bed of salad with bacon and black pudding!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

not street rat pigeon though. woodpigeon is yum.


----------



## vivalabam

Evening all, now I've eaten 99% of the food in the house I'm bored, I hope mum comes home soon before I munch on more. :blush:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Evening all, now I've eaten 99% of the food in the house I'm bored, I hope mum comes home soon before I munch on more. :blush:


Hello, hello, hello! :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Hello, hello, hello! :flrt: :flrt:




Who are you? a copper?


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Who are you? a copper?


Might be 

Hahah :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Hello, hello, hello! :flrt: :flrt:


Hey ya! How are you? 



Jonb1982 said:


> Who are you? a copper?


*puts hands up* Ok I'll put down the cake. :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Hey ya! How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> *puts hands up* Ok I'll put down the cake. :whistling2:


You are under arrest for the possession of cake without sharing!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I'm very good thanks yourself??


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> You are under arrest for the possession of cake without sharing!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I'm very good thanks yourself??


I ate all the cake, lock me away. :blush:

Yeah not too bad, bored, waiting for mum to come home to go to the gym. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I ate all the cake, lock me away. :blush:
> 
> Yeah not too bad, bored, waiting for mum to come home to go to the gym. :lol2:


I'll lock you away  :lol2:

Ahhh cool :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> I'll lock you away  :lol2:
> 
> Ahhh cool :2thumb:


:lol2: Want to borrow my police outfit? :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Want to borrow my police outfit? :whistling2:


Nah looks alot better on you 

You can be the police women, I will be the robber :whistling2:

Hahah :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

It's quiet in here? Everybody watching footy!?

I was watching it until the Mrs realised Holby city was on!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> It's quiet in here? Everybody watching footy!?
> 
> I was watching it until the Mrs realised Holby city was on!!


 
busy mw2'ing


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> busy mw2'ing


Nerd!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Nerd!


i hate you :'(

:bash:

naah, evening tv is crap, mum's in bed so fast computer is off limits, stuck with the SOAB laptop


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> i hate you :'(
> 
> :bash:
> 
> naah, evening tv is crap, mum's in bed so fast computer is off limits, stuck with the SOAB laptop


Don't forget it's a school night, don't be staying up too late lol!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Don't forget it's a school night, don't be staying up too late lol!!!


i'm going to bed in an hour
i get grumpy if i go past 9:45 ish lol


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm going to bed in an hour
> i get grumpy if i go past 9:45 ish lol


Lol fair enough!!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> It's quiet in here? Everybody watching footy!?
> 
> I was watching it until the Mrs realised Holby city was on!!


Nope, was at the gym. :lol2: I hate football, can't think of anything more boring to watch... 



spinnin_tom said:


> busy mw2'ing


Ooo, I was playing that earlier, was quick scoping with my sniper, I can only do it for a little while before I start to loose concentration and I get crap. :blush:



spinnin_tom said:


> i hate you :'(
> 
> :bash:
> 
> naah, evening tv is crap, mum's in bed so fast computer is off limits, stuck with the SOAB laptop


How can you say evening TV is crap?! Eastenders was on and a new series of Jersey shore is about to start, can life get any better?

Well... It sucks that we only just got in and now mums only just starting to do dinner. :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i have been re housing roaches and now i feel all itchy. :bash:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I'll go later, it's raining, *I'll get all wet.* :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> I was hated by the 'top dogs', now they are working in morrisons, dominos pizza and a chip shop, oh how I laugh!


why say that with me around? :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> why say that with me around? :whistling2:


Hello dude


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Hello dude


Hey :lol2:
You alright?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Hey :lol2:
> You alright?


I'm good thanks dude, yourself ?


----------



## mcluskyisms

RIP to that Welsh fan who was killed at Wembly tonight


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I'm good thanks dude, yourself ?


I'm good thanks  going to bed now though :lol2:
Night


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> RIP to that Welsh fan who was killed at Wembly tonight


:gasp:

Why did they kill him dude


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> :gasp:
> 
> Why did they kill him dude


Apparently the reports are saying 6 other Welsh fans have been arrested so it sounds like hooliganism.


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> why say that with me around? :whistling2:


You wern't around... :whistling2:

Been watching deadly 60 all night, it's so good. :flrt: Although I'm off to bed now, gym tomorrow! Well... As long as it's not raining. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

mr pigeon died :cussing:


----------



## Colosseum

Morning I am making pies today :flrt:


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> Morning I am making pies today :flrt:


I completely murdered a flap jack yesterday, must learn to use scales for their intended use in the kitchen and not for checking how underweight my bags of good stuff are.... :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

kris74 said:


> I completely murdered a flap jack yesterday, must learn to use scales for their intended use in the kitchen and not for checking how underweight my bags of good stuff are.... :whistling2:



Yeah lol, I am going to make some Steak n Kidney, also some Apple Pies its how I sooth myself I feel all stressed I bake.


----------



## snowgoose

Colosseum said:


> Yeah lol, I am going to make some Steak n Kidney, also some Apple Pies its how I sooth myself I feel all stressed I bake.


Good Ole Pies? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Morning I am making pies today :flrt:





Colosseum said:


> Yeah lol, I am going to make some Steak n Kidney, also some Apple Pies its how I sooth myself I feel all stressed I bake.


Sounds exciting, I like pies, not had one in ages though.:flrt:

I just had the biggest bowl of cereal ever, I'm still hungry. :devil: Going to the gym today seeing as I sat at home and ate like a slob yesterday. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

my o/h bought me back a quiche. he does love me after all. possibly. :gasp:

aerin is back to school!!! :no1:

roaches arrived! :2thumb:

and i broke my glue gun. :bash:

how are you lot?? :lol2:


----------



## kris74

I have a headache and feel sick, have done for days. I thought it was only a hang over from a night out on Sunday but it is far worse. I may even die at some point today. I'm gonna cane a fatty and see how that goes.....

On the plus side though I have just secured 5 M.balfouri slings which I may have to leave to someone in my will if I don't start pulling round....!


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> Yeah lol, I am going to make some Steak n Kidney, also some Apple Pies its how I sooth myself I feel all stressed I bake.


I discovered something new today mate and it looks to be the future. It is called Dobostorta, an Hungarian cake that I feel ready to attempt after my world beating flap jack yesterday :devil:

Dobos torte - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

(that flap jack is so tough now I could easily substitute one of the concrete slabs in my yard for it and no one but the ants and wasps would be any the wiser)


----------



## Biggys

Afternoon guys :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Hello everyone, I just got bgack from the gym, I'm nomming on my wrap and having a rest before I have to do the washing up.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hello everyone, I just got bgack from the gym, I'm nomming on my wrap and having a rest before I have to do the washing up.


Heya Kerry :flrt:

good time at the gym ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Heya Kerry :flrt:
> 
> good time at the gym ?


Hey Tyler. :flrt:

Yeah it was ok, my legs are killing me now though. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hey Tyler. :flrt:
> 
> Yeah it was ok, my legs are killing me now though. :blush:


How have you been ? :flrt:

Awwwww :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> How have you been ? :flrt:
> 
> Awwwww :lol2:


Yeah not too bad, I've been eating like a crazy person, so I have to go to the gym more, gives me something to do though, so I'm not complaining. :lol2:

Time to do the washing up. *yawn*


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah not too bad, I've been eating like a crazy person, so I have to go to the gym more, gives me something to do though, so I'm not complaining. :lol2:
> 
> Time to do the washing up. *yawn*


Sounds good :lol2:

and try not to have to much fun :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Sounds good :lol2:
> 
> and try not to have to much fun :Na_Na_Na_Na:


That took ages, it was just never ending! :devil:


----------



## JustJack

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> That took ages, it was just never ending! :devil:


Awwww :lol2:


wash it up as you finish using it, then it doesn't build up :whistling2:



Trootle said:


> Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Heya dude :welcome:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Awwww :lol2:
> 
> 
> wash it up as you finish using it, then it doesn't build up :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Heya dude :welcome:


Your baaackkk! :2thumb:

How are you??


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Hey ya, how are you? 



Biggys said:


> Awwww :lol2:
> 
> 
> wash it up as you finish using it, then it doesn't build up :whistling2:


You've not met my mother, all of that was just from last night and this morning...


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Your baaackkk! :2thumb:
> 
> How are you??


I am 

and I'm great thanks dude 

why aren't you at school ?:whip:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> You've not met my mother, all of that was just from last night and this morning...


:gasp:

Make her do it then :roll2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Hey ya, how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> You've not met my mother, all of that was just from last night and this morning...


Im great thanks! Your self?? :flrt:


Biggys said:


> I am
> 
> and I'm great thanks dude
> 
> why aren't you at school ?:whip:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Good to hear!

And school finishes at 2 every Wednesday now :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :gasp:
> 
> Make her do it then :roll2:


I normally do, but she got lazy last night. :lol2: When I cook I only use a few things, when mum cooks she usues everything, it's like she gets offended if everything in the kitchen doesn't get dirty... 



Trootle said:


> Im great thanks! Your self?? :flrt:
> 
> 
> Good to hear!
> 
> And school finishes at 2 every Wednesday now :no1:


Not too bad, pretty knackered, need to shower but I've not quite found the motivation to move yet. :blush:

Why does it finish at 2? We used to have that on a Tuesday, for people who did clubs or something, I never did so it's like score, home at 2! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I normally do, but she got lazy last night. :lol2: When I cook I only use a few things, when mum cooks she usues everything, it's like she gets offended if everything in the kitchen doesn't get dirty...
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bad, pretty knackered, need to shower but I've not quite found the motivation to move yet. :blush:
> 
> Why does it finish at 2? We used to have that on a Tuesday, for people who did clubs or something, I never did so it's like score, home at 2! :lol2:


Start moving then :whip: :lol2:

And yeh if you dont want to leave you do a club..

F** that :lol2: Im goin home!


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: i am knackered and i haven't really done anything. :bash:

will walk up the lane with the muppet dog shortly. i promised him (and aerin) i would so i guess i better had. no doubt it will wee it down. :devil:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Start moving then :whip: :lol2:
> 
> And yeh if you dont want to leave you do a club..
> 
> F** that :lol2: Im goin home!


:lol2: Those were my thoughts, I never did any clubs, I wanted to spend as less time there as possible, although now I wish I did more things. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: i am knackered and i haven't really done anything. :bash:
> 
> will walk up the lane with the muppet dog shortly. i promised him (and aerin) i would so i guess i better had. no doubt it will wee it down. :devil:


:lol2: I have to walk my dog as well, fancy taking mine with you, she;s good as gold? :whistling2:

It's not rained today, but it is stupidly cold...


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Those were my thoughts, I never did any clubs, I wanted to spend as less time there as possible, although now I wish I did more things. :lol2:


Well I dont really want to do the list of gay clubs they have to offer :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I have to walk my dog as well, fancy taking mine with you, she;s good as gold? :whistling2:
> 
> It's not rained today, but it is stupidly cold...


What dog have you got?


----------



## Biggys

Well my sister had a spray tan last night anyone wanna see the picture ? :lol2:












:whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Well my sister had a spray tan last night anyone wanna see the picture ? :lol2:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


:lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> :lol2: :lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i'll take your dog kerry. so long as she isn't in season. or we could end up with puppies. gulp.

think bruno could do with the company really.


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Well my sister had a spray tan last night anyone wanna see the picture ? :lol2:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


Is she single? If she isn't then I'm damned surprised mate....!


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Is she single? If she isn't then I'm damned surprised mate....!


She is :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> She is :lol2:


Giz her number, I like dusky women :flrt: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Giz her number, I like dusky women :flrt: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> What dog have you got?


Dalmation crossed with a border collie. 



Biggys said:


> Well my sister had a spray tan last night anyone wanna see the picture ? :lol2:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


She looks... Lovely?:whistling2:



Dee_Williams said:


> i'll take your dog kerry. so long as she isn't in season. or we could end up with puppies. gulp.
> 
> think bruno could do with the company really.


Haha she is 8, she was done many many years ago! She's possibly the easiest dog to walk, she always stays like a meter behind me. :lol2: She also totally ignores other dogs and poops in the middle of a field so I don't have to clean it up, what more could you want from a dog? :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Dalmation crossed with a border collie.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks... Lovely?:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha she is 8, she was done many many years ago! She's possibly the easiest dog to walk, she always stays like a meter behind me. :lol2: She also totally ignores other dogs and poops in the middle of a field so I don't have to clean it up, what more could you want from a dog? :lol2:


Awwwww..

Sounds like a awesome dog! Dalmations are luush :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Dalmation crossed with a border collie.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks... Lovely?:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha she is 8, she was done many many years ago! She's possibly the easiest dog to walk, she always stays like a meter behind me. :lol2: She also totally ignores other dogs and poops in the middle of a field so I don't have to clean it up, what more could you want from a dog? :lol2:


one that shakes hands like mine :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> She looks... Lovely?:whistling2:


:lol2:


She has had it ripped out of her since she has had it done :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> one that shakes hands like mine :Na_Na_Na_Na:


My dog never learned that


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Awwwww..
> 
> Sounds like a awesome dog! Dalmations are luush :flrt:


Yeah she's like a big fat spotty thing, I'll go take a photo.  



snowgoose said:


> one that shakes hands like mine :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Mine does that, she does loads of tricks. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Yeah she's like a big fat spotty thing, I'll go take a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine does that, she does loads of tricks. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Although mine is going deaf, so most things have to be done in sign language


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> She has had it ripped out of her since she has had it done :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog never learned that


:lol2:That's why I'd never get a fake tan, I'd either come out black or orange, I just can't see it going well with me and my skin tone, which is a nice shade of corpse. :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> Although mine is going deaf, so most things have to be done in sign language


Thats awesome!

Sign language dog XD


----------



## Dee_Williams

my parents dog does shake paw. funny thing she is.

Log in | Facebook


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Although mine is going deaf, so most things have to be done in sign language


Mine knows words and hand signals. :lol2: I used to do loads of training with her when she was a puppy, she still remembers it all bless her. :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Here's my fat dog. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2:That's why I'd never get a fake tan, I'd either come out black or orange, I just can't see it going well with me and my skin tone, which is a nice shade of corpse. :flrt:


Well I asked her if it took long to pick the colour out of a woodstain catalogue :lol2:

and a little bit of tan is nice,but looking like you have been char-grilled isn't :gasp:

and pale girls are hot imo :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Well I asked her if it took long to pick the colour out of a woodstain catalogue :lol2:
> 
> and a little bit of tan is nice,but looking like you have been char-grilled isn't :gasp:
> 
> and pale girls are hot imo :lol2:


LOL! No wonder she is always attacking you. :lol2: I'm guessing she won't be going for a fake tan again anytime soon? :whistling2:

Well, there's nothing like looking like a ghost! 

I need to go walk the dog, I seem to have munched through half a pack of ham.


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> image
> 
> Here's my fat dog. :lol2:


D'aaaw :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Time for something totally random


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! No wonder she is always attacking you. :lol2: I'm guessing she won't be going for a fake tan again anytime soon? :whistling2:


I think she goes from them like every 2 months now :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Well, there's nothing like looking like a ghost!


Well a hot ghost in your case :flrt::whistling2::blush:



vivalabam said:


> I need to go walk the dog, I seem to have munched through half a pack of ham.


Hahaha have fun :no1:


----------



## Jonb1982

Afternoon!


----------



## Dee_Williams

ooooooooooo tyler killed the convo.

what do i need t copy to get a pic from fb to show up instead of a link? or do i just do the [img*] [/img*] things.


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Afternoon!


Afternoon dude :2thumb:



Dee_Williams said:


> ooooooooooo tyler killed the convo.
> 
> what do i need t copy to get a pic from fb to show up instead of a link? or do i just do the [img*] [/img*] things.


Dee just copy and paste the picture :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

o. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> o. :blush:


N'awwww :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Afternoon dude :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee just copy and paste the picture :lol2:


You ok pal!?



Dee_Williams said:


> o. :blush:


Damien Rice fan!?


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> You ok pal!?


I'm great thanks dude, yourself ?


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> You ok pal!?
> 
> 
> 
> Damien Rice fan!?


who????


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> who????


Nevermind!! Lol


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> I'm great thanks dude, yourself ?


Yeah mate, just sinking a Carling so all good!!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Yeah mate, just sinking a Carling so all good!!


Carling is nice 

But I'm really likeing proper Ales and bitters at the moment :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> D'aaaw :flrt:


Thanks. :flrt:



Biggys said:


> I think she goes from them like every 2 months now :lol2:
> Well a hot ghost in your case :flrt::whistling2::blush:
> 
> 
> Hahaha have fun :no1:


Haha you're too kind! Dog walk was ok, it's getting colder I needed to take my coat. :lol2:



Jonb1982 said:


> Afternoon!


Hey ya, how are you today?


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Carling is nice
> 
> But I'm really likeing proper Ales and bitters at the moment :flrt:


This proves it, you're really a 50 year old posing as a teenager!!!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha you're too kind! Dog walk was ok, it's getting colder I needed to take my coat. :lol2:


:blush:

and yeah tis getting colder now 



Jonb1982 said:


> This proves it, you're really a 50 year old posing as a teenager!!!


 
Nope, I just like a drink with some flavor :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Hey ya, how are you today?



Hey you, I'm really good ta!! Hope your well!


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :blush:
> 
> and yeah tis getting colder now


I feel robbed out of a summer, it was never really that hot... 



Jonb1982 said:


> Hey you, I'm really good ta!! Hope your well!


That's good, yeah not too bad, just about to go pass out on the sofa, when I can be bothered to move from here. :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> :blush:
> 
> and yeah tis getting colder now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I just like a drink with some flavor :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:



John smiths cask ain't bad, I'm a guiness man really but it tastes pish out of a can!!


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I feel robbed out of a summer, it was never really that hot...
> 
> 
> 
> That's good, yeah not too bad, just about to go pass out on the sofa, when I can be bothered to move from here. :blush:


Lazy arse!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Lazy arse!!!


Hey, I've not stopped since I woke up this morning! I think I'm allowed to be a lazy arse for a couple of hours before I have to go out again. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Hey, I've not stopped since I woke up this morning! I think I'm allowed to be a lazy arse for a couple of hours before I have to go out again. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hmmm but I bet you didn't get up till 10am!! 

I was up at 0430 for work!!!


----------



## Colosseum

Bloody Doctors surgery's they have a booking system still managed to be waiting for a good hour, with kids screaming some old bird that could not breathe and was coughing flem everywhere, and a bloke that had done a number 2 in his pants.


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Hmmm but I bet you didn't get up till 10am!!
> 
> I was up at 0430 for work!!!


Well, ok I'll give you that one. :whistling2: Although I did do 3 hours of walking and 40 minutes at the gym, I think that's a bit of effort right there?


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Bloody Doctors surgery's they have a booing system still managed to be waiting for a good hour, with kids screaming some old bird that could not breathe and was coughing flem everywhere, and a bloke that had done a number 2 in his pants.


That sounds lovely... Sometimes I'm glad I'm at a uni doctors, mainly just young people with STIs. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I feel robbed out of a summer, it was never really that hot...


Yeah, it was a sad excuse for a summer this year 



Jonb1982 said:


> John smiths cask ain't bad, I'm a guiness man really but it tastes pish out of a can!!


Yeah it does 

I quite like IPA from the tap that is nice


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yeah, it was a sad excuse for a summer this year


I feel I need to go on holiday somewhere hot. :whistling2: My mum is going to Turkey in October, like what a cow, I want to go.


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> That sounds lovely... Sometimes I'm glad I'm at a uni doctors, mainly just young people with STIs. :whistling2:



Oh it was I had my jumper over my face it made me feel so ill it was baking hot in there as well.


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Well, ok I'll give you that one. :whistling2: Although I did do 3 hours of walking and 40 minutes at the gym, I think that's a bit of effort right there?


Yup maximum effort there! you will nee a week off to recover!!


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Oh it was I had my jumper over my face it made me feel so ill it was baking hot in there as well.


Bet you;re glad to be home then, although I'd love somewhere hot, I'm sitting here shivvering. :blush: I'd have to pass on the sick smelly people though... 



Jonb1982 said:


> Yup maximum effort there! you will nee a week off to recover!!


I'm glad you agree. :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> *Bet you;re glad to be home then,* although I'd love somewhere hot, I'm sitting here shivvering. :blush: I'd have to pass on the sick smelly people though...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you agree. :whistling2:



I am this old boy had filled his kacks to the brim and was smiling at me I felt ill


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> I am this old boy had filled his kacks to the brim and was smiling at me I felt ill


I'd have had to get up and leave, I'm no good with smells, I don't have a strong stomach. :blush:

There's this guy who used to come in my shop who stank of pee, I kept gagging, it wasn't a good time...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I feel I need to go on holiday somewhere hot. :whistling2: My mum is going to Turkey in October, like what a cow, I want to go.


Go with her :gasp:

think of all the funky inverts you would see out there


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> *I'd have had to get up and leave, I'm no good with smells, I don't have a strong stomach*. :blush:
> 
> There's this guy who used to come in my shop who stank of pee, I kept gagging, it wasn't a good time...



I couldn't I have a problem that needed to be sorted and appointments are to thin on the ground here. Hence the jumper over the head.


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> I couldn't I have a problem that needed to be sorted and appointments are to thin on the ground here. Hence the jumper over the head.


:lol2: Fair enough, I never have any issues getting an appointment, they can usually see me the next day or two. I'm not looking forward to coming home and having to go to a normal doctors...


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> Bloody Doctors surgery's they have a booking system still managed to be waiting for a good hour, with kids screaming some old bird that could not breathe and was coughing flem everywhere, and a bloke that had done a number 2 in his pants.


Sounds exactly like my time as a care worker in a nursing home, smelly, noisy and poopy


----------



## Jonb1982

kris74 said:


> Sounds exactly like my time as a care worker in a nursing home, smelly, noisy and poopy


And what about the elderly??


----------



## Biggys

Gojira - Flying Whales - YouTube
:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Dr3d

For attention of Stevebugsnstuff

Alan Szabo Jr. ALIGN Trex 600E Prototype Flybarless 4/1/2011 - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQADStpyRn0


----------



## vivalabam

Mmm love Tuna pasta bake. :flrt: Especially with carrot cake after. :mf_dribble:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Mmm love Tuna pasta bake. :flrt: Especially with carrot cake after. :mf_dribble:


Tuna pasta bake, YUM!

Carrot cake...


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Tuna pasta bake, YUM!
> 
> Carrot cake...


That's what I thought until I actually tried it. :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Carrot cake...



don't dis the carrot cake.

watching sir david on bbc.
it's amazing what birds can do


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> don't dis the carrot cake.
> 
> watching sir david on bbc.
> it's amazing what birds can do


They are even better when they've had a few pints Tom!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> They are even better when they've had a few pints Tom!!


i thought i'd get away with no childish comments, clearly not..


naaah, i wouldn't know, i'm not old enough to buy people drinks :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> don't dis the carrot cake.
> 
> watching sir david on bbc.
> it's amazing what birds can do


I have that on in the background, I never really could get into his stuff, it's informative, but not very exciting. :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I have that on in the background, I never really could get into his stuff, it's informative, but not very exciting. :blush:


HOW DARE YOU
lol, i think i almost look up to Mr. attenborough
he's an inspiration to say the least, i try and watch everything he does


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> HOW DARE YOU
> lol, i think i almost look up to Mr. attenborough
> he's an inspiration to say the least, i try and watch everything he does


:blush: I like things where something is always happening, like deadly 60, he goes mad chasing after things...


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> :blush: I like things where something is always happening, like deadly 60, he goes mad chasing after things...


and stands on a spectacled caiman lol..
deadly 360 is coming on tv soon


----------



## Bagger293

Y'know, you spider people are among the best sorts in the world =]

Real good eggs I say!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> :blush: I like things where something is always happening, like deadly 60, he goes mad chasing after things...


Deadly 60 is a good watch


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Y'know, you spider people are among the best sorts in the world =]
> 
> Real good eggs I say!


i try :notworthy:





Trootle said:


> Deadly 60 is a good watch


it really is, aimed at 10 year olds which is quite sad lol


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> i try :notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it really is, aimed at 10 year olds which is quite sad lol


I know.... But still I just like seeing all the 'deadly' critters @D


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> I know.... But still I just like seeing all the 'deadly' critters @D


yeah i suppose, like the deadly chile rose (hate them)


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah i suppose, like the deadly chile rose (hate them)


Chile's are amazing!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Chile's are amazing!


 
ar not


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> ar not


Well mine is!

It's a super chile!

She eats, she is active and friendly, and she climbs 8)


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Well mine is!
> 
> It's a super chile!
> 
> She eats, she is active and friendly, and she climbs 8)


 
aka not a chile rose :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Deadly 60 is a good watch


Bit of eye candy as well. :whistling2:

I'm back from my aunties, not actually as tired as I thought I'd be. :lol2: Looks like it's only going to rain tomorrow morning so I might get some gym time in yey. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Bit of eye candy as well. :whistling2:
> 
> I'm back from my aunties, not actually as tired as I thought I'd be. :lol2: Looks like it's only going to rain tomorrow morning so I might get some gym time in yey. :flrt:


Kerry :flrt:

How are you ? :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Kerry :flrt:
> 
> How are you ? :2thumb:


Not too bad thanks Tyler, you? :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Not too bad thanks Tyler, you? :flrt:


Good to hear 

I'm great thanks :flrt:

Been up to much ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Good to hear
> 
> I'm great thanks :flrt:
> 
> Been up to much ?


Awesome. :flrt:

Well I haven't really stopped. :lol2: Not been interesting stuff though, just gym, walking the dog, then dying. :blush: 

You?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Awesome. :flrt:
> 
> Well I haven't really stopped. :lol2: Not been interesting stuff though, just gym, walking the dog, then dying. :blush:
> 
> You?


Awww sounds busy and tireing :lol2:

Not alot really just been chilling and drawing :blush::lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww sounds busy and tireing :lol2:
> 
> Not alot really just been chilling and drawing :blush::lol2:


Haha yeah, I'll be going to bed soon, I'm oddly awake, must be the diet coke I had, caffine and all that. :blush:

I just took a picture of my hatian brown, can't believe I didn't take a photo when I first got it, I always do. >_<


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha yeah, I'll be going to bed soon, I'm oddly awake, must be the diet coke I had, caffine and all that. :blush:
> 
> I just took a picture of my hatian brown, can't believe I didn't take a photo when I first got it, I always do. >_<


You all hyper then ? :lol2:

and I didn't even knwo you had a Hatian brown :blush::lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> You all hyper then ? :lol2:
> 
> and I didn't even knwo you had a Hatian brown :blush::lol2:


Not hyper, I'd say just not tired. :lol2: I wanted to get up a bit later tomorrow anyway, it's raining all morning and stops lunch time. 

I do indeed, I brought one at Kempton. :lol2: Although it doesn't look like one, it's blueish grey and red.


----------



## vivalabam

Time for bed I think! Night Tyler. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Not hyper, I'd say just not tired. :lol2: I wanted to get up a bit later tomorrow anyway, it's raining all morning and stops lunch time.


hahah fair enough :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> I do indeed, I brought one at Kempton. :lol2: Although it doesn't look like one, it's blueish grey and red.


Not a clue what that could be then :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Time for bed I think! Night Tyler. :flrt:


Night Night Kerry :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Morning anyone ? :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

me. i am here. aerin to the bus. let everything out, filled some feeders up and fed the calves and the dog. o the joy in the soaking rain. am totally drenched.

o and when i looked at them last night one of my flower mantids ia now enormous and has wings.  male i presume?

i've been rumbled too. i said to col about going to kempton, he said what is on, i said a beastie fair, he said "i think there is enough of them next door" ooops. :blush:


----------



## Colosseum

You a bit damp Dee, its not raining here yet if it starts raining I will just have to bake again lol.


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning!


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am very damp. and not in a good way either. :whistling2:

am off to see if the nice postie bought my versi slings. :flrt:

edit: nice postie did bring my lovely blue fluffies.


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone, I'm up and it's not raining, that means I have to go to the gym.  

I'm starting too loose motivation in the mornings now. :blush: Now I've had my huge bowl of cereal I'm feeling a tiny bit more energetic, might have to go to the shops and buy some more pears, my lot are too ripe, they have gone brown inside, eww?


----------



## Dee_Williams

it is just the core. cut it out and mush it up for a smoothie. 
will be yum!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> it is just the core. cut it out and mush it up for a smoothie.
> will be yum!


If that was the case I would just cut it out, but it's been left so long it's pretty much all brown. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2:
o dear.
the pigs get them when they go like that. 

aerin has a thing about pears at the mo, i am not keen on pears.

you going to be all manic and energetic at the gym?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2:
> o dear.
> the pigs get them when they go like that.
> 
> aerin has a thing about pears at the mo, i am not keen on pears.
> 
> you going to be all manic and energetic at the gym?


Yeah, the chickens will probably get them, I've yet to find something the chickens won't eat, they are crazy things. 

I like pears, but when they are squidgey, I don't like them when they are hard. 

Well I'm not so sure about that.  Although I will go, I might go a bit later today, see if that helps me. I go early get back about 1:30, have lunch then I pig out all day. So I'm thinking of going after lunch, then when I get back it will be around 5, so I have to walk the dog and I'll only be home for a little while so I hopefully won't pig out. :lol2: I never get the urge in the morning, only ever in the afternoon when I'm bored and have nothing to do. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i bought ryvita. 2 of them and i just think o god i don't want ot eat anything now. lmao. i quite like them but they are a bit depressing.

but i am definately going to walk the dog up to the bus today. come rain or hail. gulp.

it is the nothing else to do syndrome of eating. sigh.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i bought ryvita. 2 of them and i just think o god i don't want ot eat anything now. lmao. i quite like them but they are a bit depressing.
> 
> but i am definately going to walk the dog up to the bus today. come rain or hail. gulp.
> 
> it is the nothing else to do syndrome of eating. sigh.


Haha I've never had them, but I have a feeling I won't like it. I have snack a jacks if I'm really hungry, they actually taste like something... I keep eating licorice, mum has a bag of low fat stuff, although it's low fat 4 peices is like 130 calories, all adds up. >_< 

Haha that sounds fun! I walk the dog around the fields round the back of me, need to use mums wellies, it's all sloshy. >_< I need some headphones or something, gets so boring just walking around in silence. 

Yeah, it;s not as if I eat bad stuff, but it's not good either. :blush: In moderation it would be ok, but because I'm bored, I eat like a woman posessed. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i can't walk without the dog. i feel like an idiot if i don't have him. it feels pointless really. 

i can walk back from places but it feels sort of empty really. he is such a twit that he fills up the walk. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i can't walk without the dog. i feel like an idiot if i don't have him. it feels pointless really.
> 
> i can walk back from places but it feels sort of empty really. he is such a twit that he fills up the walk. :lol2:


Haha yeah I'm the same, I couldn't go for a nice stroll round the field, woul be weird, although Iwalk to the gym and back, I think it's about 2 miles there and the same back, takes me about an hour each way. I just end up talking to myself in my head, I get so bored of my own company by the end. :lol2:

Haha that's good, my dog is boring in that sense, she just slowly plods along behind me.


----------



## Dee_Williams

he plods by the time we come back. is all energetic and dashy on the way. he gets so excited when i pick up his lead he spins circles. for a big dog it is a bit scary really. :lol2:

he loks up where his lead is hung to see if i am going to pick it up. sneaky boy.

i talk to myself if i walk on my own. people thin ki am nuts enough round here as it is.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> he plods by the time we come back. is all energetic and dashy on the way. he gets so excited when i pick up his lead he spins circles. for a big dog it is a bit scary really. :lol2:
> 
> he loks up where his lead is hung to see if i am going to pick it up. sneaky boy.
> 
> i talk to myself if i walk on my own. people thin ki am nuts enough round here as it is.


:lol2: Mine always plods, I don't think I've seen her run in a couple of years. :whistling2: Yeah, every time I get my coat on, or put my shoes on the dogs up and wagging her tail, like no not you. :lol2:

LOL! That's funny.  I don't, but mainly because I'm not much of a talker, I can go days without saying a word. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i think it is a nerves thing when walking. i feel like an idiot so i talk to make myself seem even more of one. :lol2:
i don't talk when i have the dog. weird i know.

i am happy to not talk all day, my daughter does enough talking for everyone!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i think it is a nerves thing when walking. i feel like an idiot so i talk to make myself seem even more of one. :lol2:
> i don't talk when i have the dog. weird i know.
> 
> i am happy to not talk all day, my daughter does enough talking for everyone!


:lol2: Fair enough, have you not got headphones you can listen to? Might help with the nerves. I can't afford one so I have to wait until Christmas. :blush:

Haha that's awesome :lol2: I don't say a word all day until mum comes home, except if I talk to one of my bugs. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i talk to my bugs too. :lol2:
i have been totally rumbled about them anyway. ooops. :blush: 
he'd have just said no if i would have asked. :devil:

i don't know where my ipod thing is at the mo actually. will have to find it i guess. :blush: 

is it just ear phones you need or a whole something to play them on too?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i talk to my bugs too. :lol2:
> i have been totally rumbled about them anyway. ooops. :blush:
> he'd have just said no if i would have asked. :devil:
> 
> i don't know where my ipod thing is at the mo actually. will have to find it i guess. :blush:
> 
> is it just ear phones you need or a whole something to play them on too?


:lol2: They never speak back, no idea why. :whistling2:

Ah right, what your other bugs have been rumbled or wanting to go Kempton has been rumbled? 

It's the actual ipod thing I need. :lol2: I have an mp3 player from when i was 15 somewhere, mum is like I won't buy you another one, you have that one. Like it's not going to work, it's nearly as old as me. :whip: I have headphones, I take them to the gym and listen to the music on there, some of it is right crap though.


----------



## Dee_Williams

the bugs have been rumbled. don't think the spids have been. 

he knows i want to go to kempton. it is affording it. 

and i can't help with the ipod sadly. my best friend bought me my little shuffle one for christmas a few years ago. :2thumb: i loves him dearly. :flrt:

that is the problem with listening to other peoples music, they inflict what they like on you. :devil:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> the bugs have been rumbled. don't think the spids have been.
> 
> he knows i want to go to kempton. it is affording it.
> 
> and i can't help with the ipod sadly. my best friend bought me my little shuffle one for christmas a few years ago. :2thumb: i loves him dearly. :flrt:
> 
> that is the problem with listening to other peoples music, they inflict what they like on you. :devil:


Ah right, did it go down well? :lol2:

Yeah it is a bit of a mission, I didn't realise how far Cumbira is up, it's still quite a way from Lancaster, if I wasn't down here already I wouldn't have been able to go... 

Ah right that's awesome, I think I'd want a big one, just so it can fit a lot of songs on it. :flrt: I also loose small things. :blush: My phone is huge, I like it that way. :lol2: Although not so good when I have a little bag...

Haha, I don't mind what I listen to, I'll listen to anything usually but when at the gym I like music to be fast, otherwise I end up getting bored. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

you need somethnig to pace yourself to i guess? and no rude comments anyone! 

he didn't really say owt. i said i would like ot go to kempton and he asked what it was. told him it was a beastie show thing. he said "you have got quite enough next door" so he didn't really say owt.

i put the mantids and stuff on display though. they like being out on a shelf. :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

Ugh I was hoping my new phone would arrive today but it's not looking likely now!!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> you need somethnig to pace yourself to i guess? and no rude comments anyone!
> 
> he didn't really say owt. i said i would like ot go to kempton and he asked what it was. told him it was a beastie show thing. he said "you have got quite enough next door" so he didn't really say owt.
> 
> i put the mantids and stuff on display though. they like being out on a shelf. :flrt:


Yeah, pretty much. I like something to watch as well, I kinda like the club videos, you know with a rediculously hot girl dancing around, I'm just like I want a body like that! Go, work out more! :lol2:

Ah right, well at least it wasn't a no! Haha yeah I have the mantids on the fire place, they are our display. :lol2: Also orchid has ended up on the dining room table, nice center peice I think! 



Jonb1982 said:


> Ugh I was hoping my new phone would arrive today but it's not looking likely now!!


Aww that sucks, why because post is late? I'm expecting live food, wonder if he will put it in the bin like last time. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

I'm off to the gym now, my plan has worked so far! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

yay! always nice when plans pan out. :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

A plan that involves the word gym is a very bad one in my opinion!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

this is also true. did your phone come? i presume not, or there might have bee na yay post??


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> this is also true. did your phone come? i presume not, or there might have bee na yay post??


It hasn't so far, I hate wasting days stopping in for deliveries! Especially when they don't arrive!!!


----------



## Stelios

What phone are you getting?


----------



## Jonb1982

Stelios said:


> What phone are you getting?


Samsung galaxy s2!


----------



## Dee_Williams

see that could've been in swiss for all i know. :lol2:

i bought the cheapest nokia on o2 they had when i lost my phone. :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> see that could've been in swiss for all i know. :lol2:
> 
> i bought the cheapest nokia on o2 they had when i lost my phone. :blush:


I don't know much myself, just read the reviews and they said it was a good phone!!


----------



## Colosseum

I have a phone I make calls and make texts on it, all this app stuff and touch screen that is complete poop to me.


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> I have a phone I make calls and make texts on it, all this app stuff and touch screen that is complete poop to me.



I agree! But I'm sad! So a nice phone excites me lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

a new phone would excite me too. i did have a lok at all the fancy ones when mine went a bit odd a little while ago. but it sorted itself out so no new phone for me. :bash:


----------



## Colosseum

Trouble is maybe Dee will agree in the line of work I do ok I was made redundant the other day but having a fancy phone and Farming does not go they either fall out your overall pocket, get chucked around in the Tractor or you have to use it outside when it is peeing down, plus touch screens are useless as working you always have filthy hands.


----------



## JustJack

Afternoooon all


----------



## Dee_Williams

afternoon jack!

i get hardly any signal here so i rarely carry my phone around. it tends to get thrown in the pick up or i use it as an alarm clock so it stays in the house. i do take it with mewhen i walk up to get my daughter off the bus as the only time i have forgotten it she wasn't on the bus! she'd stayed for a club and i had no way to get her. argh.

but my o/h lost his phone in the river looking for our cows. :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> afternoon jack!
> 
> i get hardly any signal here so i rarely carry my phone around. it tends to get thrown in the pick up or i use it as an alarm clock so it stays in the house. i do take it with mewhen i walk up to get my daughter off the bus as the only time i have forgotten it she wasn't on the bus! she'd stayed for a club and i had no way to get her. argh.
> 
> but my o/h lost his phone in the river looking for our cows. :whistling2:


Hey Dee :flrt:

How are you!


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am pretty good ta hon. i feel all stretchy and weird. lol. can't seem to stop stretching, very odd. think it is the unexspected appearance of the sun. :2thumb:

howwas school hon?


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> i am pretty good ta hon. i feel all stretchy and weird. lol. can't seem to stop stretching, very odd. think it is the unexspected appearance of the sun. :2thumb:
> 
> howwas school hon?


Absolutely crap... 

They have mixed the classes up with the other side of the year...

And the new school uniform rules are ridiculous! 

I'm getting sick of the school (so is my mum)..

Im looking at moving schools :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

o that could be good then!!!

what are the uniform rules??

we had t owear a blazer, i have really broad shoulders and it made me look like summat out of reservoir dogs. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Hello everyone, I'm back from the gym, my legs are killing me! Did an hour on the treadmill power walking up a hill, effort! Burned like 815 calories though, I've not even eaten that many today. :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> yay! always nice when plans pan out. :2thumb:


Yeah, the plan has worked so far, I've not eaten everything in sight, yey! Still have to walk the dog though, that's going to take some serious effort...



Jonb1982 said:


> A plan that involves the word gym is a very bad one in my opinion!!


It's a good plan! I like the gym. :flrt:



Trootle said:


> Afternoooon all


Hey ya. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> o that could be good then!!!
> 
> what are the uniform rules??
> 
> we had t owear a blazer, i have really broad shoulders and it made me look like summat out of reservoir dogs. :lol2:


My uniform was a shirt (had to be tucked in), black trousers, blazer, and smart shoes :devil:

I used to wear a shirt, black jeans and steel toe cap boots, never once wore a poncy blazer :lol2:

And I could never find a blazer to fit my shoulders either so thought meh :whip:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Hey ya. :flrt:


Heeey :flrt::flrt:

How are you?? :flrt:



Dee_Williams said:


> o that could be good then!!!
> 
> what are the uniform rules??
> 
> we had t owear a blazer, i have really broad shoulders and it made me look like summat out of reservoir dogs. :lol2:


Ummmm its just stupid little things... 

You cant take your school uniform jumper off without asking... And you get told off for just having your polo shirt on (which is uniform).. Even if you show your jumper..

Some girls wear low boots (and they were allowed) but no today then got sent home for wearing them..

And trousers and crap..

My school is meeesed!


----------



## Dee_Williams

we had to ask for permission to take our jumpers off. it is total :censor: really. you'd think they would be far too busy educating you!!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> You cant take your school uniform jumper off without asking...
> 
> !


Wait.....really ? :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Heeey :flrt::flrt:
> 
> How are you?? :flrt:


Bit tired now! Just walked the dog, at least I can chill for an hour. :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Wait.....really ? :gasp:


I know... F** that..

If I want to take my jumper off, I will bloody well do so!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> I know... F** that..
> 
> If I want to take my jumper off, I will bloody well do so!


That is a bit extreme... Our school used to try and enforce a unifrom, but no one really did it. :lol2:

I never tucked my shirt in, or had my tie on, I hated the bloody thing. :devil:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> I know... F** that..
> 
> If I want to take my jumper off, I will bloody well do so!


:lol2::lol2:

You sounded like such a grumpy old man :lol:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> You sounded like such a grumpy old man :lol:


At least old men don't have to go to school -_-


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> At least old men don't have to go to school -_-


But they had to at some point


----------



## Dee_Williams

i used to get detentions for chewing gum and having my shirt not tucked in. :censor: hell, you'd think they would have better stuff to do. i just used to forge my mums signature in my contact book. rofl.


----------



## vivalabam

I just had my tuna pasta bake and cake nom nom. :mf_dribble: Although I want more food, I'm like an eating machine. :whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

ordered 7 tarantulas from goose.
well happy.
should be here on the 27th (i think lol)

i got:
Acanthoscurria geniculata 
Avicularia laeta 
Ephebopus uatuman
Cyriocosmus perezmilesi 
Chilobrachys sp. Burma 
Nhandu chromatus 
Pamphobeteus platyomma 

good haul


----------



## vivalabam

Sounds very nice, where do kids get theuir money from these days, I barely had enough money to go to the cinema, let alone buy 7 Ts. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Sounds very nice, where do kids get theuir money from these days, I barely had enough money to go to the cinema, let alone buy 7 Ts. :lol2:


i sold a bunch of old toys and fishing stuff


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> ordered 7 tarantulas from goose.
> well happy.
> should be here on the 27th (i think lol)
> 
> i got:
> Acanthoscurria geniculata
> Avicularia laeta
> Ephebopus uatuman
> Cyriocosmus perezmilesi
> Chilobrachys sp. Burma
> Nhandu chromatus
> Pamphobeteus platyomma
> 
> good haul


:mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> i sold a bunch of old toys and fishing stuff


I see. :lol2: I should probably start selling some of my old stuff. :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i need to check my bank balance tomorrow, there is a couple of bits i want ot order off jake.


----------



## Bagger293

Going to the cinema would probably cost more than buying all those T's these days Kerry! :lol2:

I'm cookin' a curry - mMmmm! =]


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> i need to check my bank balance tomorrow, there is a couple of bits i want ot order off jake.


what are you after, dee ?


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Going to the cinema would probably cost more than buying all those T's these days Kerry! :lol2:
> 
> I'm cookin' a curry - mMmmm! =]


Very true, it's like £8.60 a ticket near mine, it's mental... 

Jealous! I've not had a curry in ages.  

I just made a cake with my mum, isn't licking the bowl the best thing ever. :mf_dribble:

I feel the time at the gym was wasted for all the cake I plan on eating. :blush:


----------



## Bagger293

Aye cinema is a total rip off like! Better off waiting a couple of months and paying the same price for the DVD!!

Yeah I used to love licking the bowl when my mum made cakes! Sort of gone off cakes in the last couple of years though, weird..

You could reason that since you have spent so much time in the gym, you deserve a cake reward!! =]


----------



## geckodelta

Hey guys :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

spinnin_tom said:


> what are you after, dee ?


millipedes and a couple of laetas i think. :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Hey guys :flrt:


Helooo!   

And it cost me and my dad £35 odd quid to get into the cinema for a 2D movei with a coffee, oasis, and 2 small popcorns..


----------



## kris74

I've just found the Tarzan and Jane of info on M.balfouri as a commune and breeding. I have 5 slings ordered from the very nice Rob @spiderstore which makes 6 I will have in total. Going on what I have read so far I think they may take to being introduced in a decent tank and hopefully thrive then will come the breeding. Needless to say I will be following the progress of this other gentleman's efforts but so far he has been pretty darn successful.


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Aye cinema is a total rip off like! Better off waiting a couple of months and paying the same price for the DVD!!
> 
> Yeah I used to love licking the bowl when my mum made cakes! Sort of gone off cakes in the last couple of years though, weird..
> 
> You could reason that since you have spent so much time in the gym, you deserve a cake reward!! =]


I know, we get orange Wednesdays and but our food from the shop outside, so it doesn't cost too much. :lol2:

I did as well, but for some reason I have really got into cake recently, probably because I'm not allowed it lol! :lol2:

Haha I like that! Although I'm only at the gym to loose all the weight I put on at the weekend! 



geckodelta said:


> Hey guys :flrt:


Hey Callum. :welcome:



Trootle said:


> Helooo!
> 
> And it cost me and my dad £35 odd quid to get into the cinema for a 2D movei with a coffee, oasis, and 2 small popcorns..


Hey ya, seriously? That's mental, I never buy food or drink at the cinema it's a total rip off!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I know, we get orange Wednesdays and but our food from the shop outside, so it doesn't cost too much. :lol2:
> 
> I did as well, but for some reason I have really got into cake recently, probably because I'm not allowed it lol! :lol2:
> 
> Haha I like that! Although I'm only at the gym to loose all the weight I put on at the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Callum. :welcome:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ya, seriously? That's mental, I never buy food or drink at the cinema it's a total rip off!


The time before that it was £45!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> The time before that it was £45!!!


That's way too much just to watch a film!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> That's way too much just to watch a film!


Yup!

3D.. With drink and popcorn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Yup!
> 
> 3D.. With drink and popcorn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No idea why we have to pay more for 3D, robbing people!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> millipedes and a couple of laetas i think. :2thumb:


awesome, millipedes don't do it for me.. but i ordered one of those pretty Avics



geckodelta said:


> Hey guys :flrt:


alo


----------



## geckodelta

What's everyone up to?


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> What's everyone up to?


Watching Inbetweeners at the moment, I love it so much. :flrt:

Also waiting for cake to cool down enough so I can eat it all... I mean, eat some of it. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Evening : victory:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Evening : victory:


Evening Ty


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Evening : victory:


Hey Tyler! :flrt:

How are you?


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Evening Ty


Hello mister dude :2thumb:


vivalabam said:


> Hey Tyler! :flrt:
> 
> How are you?


Hey Kerry :flrt:

I am great thanks, I have chocolate I'm quite happy with myself atm :lol2:

How are you ? :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Watching Inbetweeners at the moment, I love it so much. :flrt:
> 
> Also waiting for cake to cool down enough so I can eat it all... I mean, eat some of it. :whistling2:


I am the worlds biggest fan of inbetweeners... I've been to see the movie 8 times :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> I am the worlds biggest fan of inbetweeners... I've been to see the movie 8 times :lol2:


Thats not being a fan..

Thats sad :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Hey Kerry :flrt:
> 
> I am great thanks, I have chocolate I'm quite happy with myself atm :lol2:
> 
> How are you ? :flrt:


Jealous! But too be fair I'm getting cake soon, yey cake. :flrt: Although chocolate in the cake would have gone down a treat. :mf_dribble: There's a new mars bar out, triple chocolate or something, I well want to try it! 

What chocolate do you have? 

I'm not too bad, my legs are still killing me from the gym earlier. :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> I am the worlds biggest fan of inbetweeners... I've been to see the movie 8 times :lol2:


Haha that it crazy! Bet that's cost you loads. :lol2: I'm going again next week, the OH wants to see it.


----------



## spinnin_tom

that's okay, i'm not here :'(


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Thats not being a fan..
> 
> Thats sad :whistling2:





vivalabam said:


> Jealous! But too be fair I'm getting cake soon, yey cake. :flrt: Although chocolate in the cake would have gone down a treat. :mf_dribble: There's a new mars bar out, triple chocolate or something, I well want to try it!
> What chocolate do you have?
> I'm not too bad, my legs are still killing me from the gym earlier. :lol2:
> 
> 
> Haha that it crazy! Bet that's cost you loads. :lol2: I'm going again next week, the OH wants to see it.


Hhaha it's not sad it's awesome  
God I love it soooooo much... I have touched the door Jay crashed into on Ndola motorbike :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Jealous! But too be fair I'm getting cake soon, yey cake. :flrt: Although chocolate in the cake would have gone down a treat. :mf_dribble:


I'll trade chocolate for cake anyday :lol2:




vivalabam said:


> There's a new mars bar out, triple chocolate or something, I well want to try it!


Get one like now :gasp:

they are so nice :mf_dribble:



vivalabam said:


> What chocolate do you have?


tis a little duck full of choc buttons, but it's nearly solid I had to break it with a hammer :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> I'm not too bad, my legs are still killing me from the gym earlier. :lol2:


Awwwww :lol2:

good time at the gym ? :hmm:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Hhaha it's not sad it's awesome
> God I love it soooooo much... I have touched the door Jay crashed into on Ndola motorbike :mf_dribble:


Haha you're such a weirdo. :whistling2:



Biggys said:


> I'll trade chocolate for cake anyday :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get one like now :gasp:
> 
> they are so nice :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> tis a little duck full of choc buttons, but it's nearly solid I had to break it with a hammer :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww :lol2:
> 
> good time at the gym ? :hmm:


Ok trade! I've had my cake, it was quite yummy, it was warm. :flrt: Gym tomorrow to burn it off. :whistling2:

Wow that sounds yummy, I well want some chocolate now.  Or a double chocolate chip cookie, I could do with 5 of those. :blush:

Yeah was ok, but I'm suffering now. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Ok trade! I've had my cake, it was quite yummy, it was warm. :flrt: Gym tomorrow to burn it off. :whistling2:


How can I trade if you have eaten it...:lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Wow that sounds yummy, I well want some chocolate now.  Or a double chocolate chip cookie, I could do with 5 of those. :blush:


Or cookie crunch galaxy bar :mf_dribble:


----------



## Colosseum

Hello my little Pigeons


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> How can I trade if you have eaten it...:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Or cookie crunch galaxy bar :mf_dribble:


There's still 1 and a half cakes left, I've only eaten a little bit... Ish. :blush:

Oh yeah, don't get me started on those, nom nom! 

I also miss magic stars, wow are they yummy! 

Or dairy milk caramel, it's so nom!


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Hello my little Pigeons


Hello bird master. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> There's still 1 and a half cakes left, I've only eaten a little bit... Ish. :blush:
> 
> Oh yeah, don't get me started on those, nom nom!
> 
> I also miss magic stars, wow are they yummy!
> 
> Or dairy milk caramel, it's so nom!


Ahhh fair enough then :Na_Na_Na_Na:

and all of those are epic :mf_dribble:


----------



## Colosseum

Right ok so you lot are talking food don't torture me I have started a diet and after the first day I am starving.


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Ahhh fair enough then :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> and all of those are epic :mf_dribble:


And white chocolate buttons! :mf_dribble:

Erm... I have fancied a twix for quite a while. 



Colosseum said:


> Right ok so you lot are talking food don't torture me I have started a diet and after the first day I am starving.


Welcome to my world! Although I did eat enough cake to feed a 3rd world country. :blush: I'd have been fine if there was no cake. :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

I am on a strict diet and a 3 mile walk a day whilst a find a new job


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> I am on a strict diet and a 3 mile walk a day whilst a find a new job


Sounds like a plan! I need to go back on a strict siet, it seems to have disappeared recently, it's been a diet, and excersise with random bad foods thrown in. :whip:

I think I'll have a strict diet tomorrow, fancy giving me some motivation?


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Sounds like a plan! I need to go back on a strict siet, it seems to have disappeared recently, it's been a diet, and excersise with random bad foods thrown in. :whip:
> 
> I think I'll have a strict diet tomorrow, *fancy giving me some motivation?*


I will give you what ever you want mate


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> I will give you what ever you want mate


:lol2: We can be diet budies, if I feel like slipping up and eating cake, you can tell me off. I'll do the same for you. :lol2:

I need to be 8 stone 5 by next Wednesday, I feel it isn't going to happen if I carry on!


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: We can be diet budies, if I feel like slipping up and eating cake, you can tell me off. I'll do the same for you. :lol2:
> 
> I need to be 8 stone 5 by next Wednesday, I feel it isn't going to happen if I carry on!


So you scratch mine and I scratch yours like?


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> So you scratch mine and I scratch yours like?


Yeah, pretty much. :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, pretty much. :whistling2:



Looking forward to it, but the thing is how do we know when each other is fibbing, we need to move in with one another.


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Looking forward to it, but the thing is how do we know when each other is fibbing, we need to move in with one another.


We may need to... I'll be over tomorrow aftyer the gym. 

I'm on a healthy day tomorrow! Having jacket potato for dinner. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> We may need to... I'll be over tomorrow aftyer the gym.
> 
> I'm on a healthy day tomorrow! Having jacket potato for dinner. :mf_dribble:


Well I am going out in the garden to eat some weeds that need trimming


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Well I am going out in the garden to eat some weeds that need trimming


LMAO! My mum has so much garden food at the moment, it feels like I am sometimes. :lol2:

No licorice for me either, I've not stopped eating it all day. :blush:


----------



## Colosseum

Night need to get some kip in got a busy day tomorrow


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Night need to get some kip in got a busy day tomorrow


Ok then sleep well. :flrt: I'm going to try and wake up later, worked for me today. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Quiet here tonight, mind you all the kiddy winks are probs in their beds :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Quiet here tonight, mind you all the kiddy winks are probs in their beds :lol2:


LOL! That is very true. :lol2: I'll be joining them next month, I'll be back at uni, it's gone so quick!


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> LOL! That is very true. :lol2: I'll be joining them next month, I'll be back at uni, it's gone so quick!


oh no  :lol:

What day do you go back?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> oh no  :lol:
> 
> What day do you go back?


Don't know, like the 8th of October or something. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Don't know, like the 8th of October or something. :lol2:


Ah cool,

Right, film time 

Night


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Ah cool,
> 
> Right, film time
> 
> Night


Have fun. :lol2: I'm watching big bang theory. :flrt: Then I should probably go to bed. :blush:


----------



## Colosseum

Right day here I come


----------



## snowgoose

Morning all


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning!!


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning!!


Hows you Jon?


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> Hows you Jon?


Not bad mate ta, you? I'm at work later, really can't be bothered today!!


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> Not bad mate ta, you? I'm at work later, really can't be bothered today!!


Sounds erm fun :lol2:

Do you drive the same route all the time? ( like do you have a set track that is "yours"? )

I'm good ta, Just taken delivery of the latest import and my new callipers


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> Sounds erm fun :lol2:
> 
> Do you drive the same route all the time? ( like do you have a set track that is "yours"? )
> 
> I'm good ta, Just taken delivery of the latest import and my new callipers


We have 6 routes out of York that I drive so it doesn't get too boring!!

You will be busy then with your new delivery!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

morning all! 
i am offski to get drenched in the rain now. o the joys of cumbrian living.


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> We have 6 routes out of York that I drive so it doesn't get too boring!!
> 
> You will be busy then with your new delivery!!


Ah well, at least there's a bit of variation 

Not too busy, but kept going 

Just have to make sure everything that's meant to be there, is :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> We have 6 routes out of York that I drive so it doesn't get too boring!!
> 
> You will be busy then with your new delivery!!


I might be going to York beginning of October. :lol2: Never know, maybe I'll see you on one of your trains. :whistling2:

Morning everyone, I woke up with a stinking cold, I had an iffy throat yesterday but today I've come out in full blown snot, deadacue and hot flushes, awesome? So that means pass on the gym today, I'll go for half hour later, but I'm not up for walking all that way. :blush:

I'm going to try and breed the congos instead, female is munching on a cricket, male has a fly.


----------



## Dee_Williams

awww kerry. *hug*
have a hot chocolate and curl up and watch :censor: on the telly.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> awww kerry. *hug*
> have a hot chocolate and curl up and watch :censor: on the telly.


Yeah I might have to, I'm trying to do the congos first, that's been on my list of things to do for ages. I have a male on, but he doesn't seem sure, I think he'll just fly off. :bash:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i don't blame him for being scared really. :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i don't blame him for being scared really. :gasp:


Well yeah she is a bit of a scary beast! I was just pulling the wings of my crickets (don't annoy me when I'm in a bad mood?) and he was watching me do that, like aren't you supposed to be doing the freaky business with her... :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

He's off now, I didn't think he quite realised where he was, as soon as she started moving you should have seen the look of horror on his face. :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I might be going to York beginning of October. :lol2: Never know, maybe I'll see you on one of your trains. :whistling2:
> 
> Morning everyone, I woke up with a stinking cold, I had an iffy throat yesterday but today I've come out in full blown snot, deadacue and hot flushes, awesome? So that means pass on the gym today, I'll go for half hour later, but I'm not up for walking all that way. :blush:
> 
> I'm going to try and breed the congos instead, female is munching on a cricket, male has a fly.


Cool, you having a night out up here?


----------



## Bagger293

Postie's been =]


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Cool, you having a night out up here?


Mine and the OHs 3 year anniversary, we wanted to do something special. :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Postie's been =]


You got your T now? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Bagger293

Yep! =] =] She's in her enclosure now =] Hope she's happy!


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Yep! =] =] She's in her enclosure now =] Hope she's happy!


That's awesome. :flrt: Taken any pics yet?


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Mine and the OHs 3 year anniversary, we wanted to do something special. :blush:


Awww sweet, York is a good choice, it's a nice place!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Awww sweet, York is a good choice, it's a nice place!


Yeah that's what I thought, I've never been before. We just need to get a hotel, which is going to be expensive. :whip:


----------



## Bagger293

Yeah I've taken a couple, I'll get some uploaded later on. She headed on an exploration straight away and has settled down on some bark now =]


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Yeah I've taken a couple, I'll get some uploaded later on. She headed on an exploration straight away and has settled down on some bark now =]


Ah right kool, I look forward to seeing them. :flrt:

Haha sounds good, she'll be doing a lot of exploring for a while, My Chilli Rose still does it, she's always stomping around, moving stuff. :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Yeah that's what I thought, I've never been before. We just need to get a hotel, which is going to be expensive. :whip:


If you want to save cash, there is a premier inn a few hundred yards from York station!!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> If you want to save cash, there is a premier inn a few hundred yards from York station!!


Is there, ooo that sounds good to me! The cheapest we found was £120 for 2 nights, for the both of us. 

Although I want to book it when he comes here, so the room will probably be gone by then. :blush:

Train is going to cost a lot as well, it's £32 or something. :bash:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Is there, ooo that sounds good to me! The cheapest we found was £120 for 2 nights, for the both of us.
> 
> Although I want to book it when he comes here, so the room will probably be gone by then. :blush:
> 
> Train is going to cost a lot as well, it's £32 or something. :bash:


Scrap that, they want £258 quid for two nights in October!!


----------



## snowgoose

Well, order's sorted, 

everything accounted for, some how ended up with a few "extras" so just shoved them in the classifieds :lol2:

Now, what to do now...:hmm:


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Scrap that, they want £258 quid for two nights in October!!


Seriously, wow that's a lot! I have no money so the cheaper the better! :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> Well, order's sorted,
> 
> everything accounted for, some how ended up with a few "extras" so just shoved them in the classifieds :lol2:
> 
> Now, what to do now...:hmm:


Make me a cake? :whistling2:

I've been good today, not had any cake, wonder how long it will last. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Seriously, wow that's a lot! I have no money so the cheaper the better! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Make me a cake? :whistling2:
> 
> I've been good today, not had any cake, wonder how long it will last. :blush:


Nope, 

I don't bake cakes very often as I really can't be bothered with the mess :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Nope,
> 
> I don't bake cakes very often as I really can't be bothered with the mess :lol2:


Selfish. 

I could really do with a nice chocolate brownie right about now, with some nice hot custard. :mf_dribble:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Selfish.
> 
> I could really do with a nice chocolate brownie right about now, with some nice hot custard. :mf_dribble:


not selfish :lol2:

It's just at home you have to clean up after yourself, I'm used to a hotel kitchen environment with a kitchen porter to run around after you and tidy up :lol2:

Guess I'm just too used to it, but since leaving, I haven't cooked a lot, just normal boring stuff :lol:

Actually reading that back, yes I am selfish :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> not selfish :lol2:
> 
> It's just at home you have to clean up after yourself, I'm used to a hotel kitchen environment with a kitchen porter to run around after you and tidy up :lol2:
> 
> Guess I'm just too used to it, but since leaving, I haven't cooked a lot, just normal boring stuff :lol:
> 
> Actually reading that back, yes I am selfish :lol2:


LOL! Well I have to tidy up after my self, it's why I don't make a lot of mess. :blush: I'll use things a few times, or just run them under the tap and be like yeah it will do. :whistling2:

Finally got the male congo on, the female is watching TV I think, I was literally prodding her and she isn't moving... He managed to get on any way, hopefully he knows where he is this time.


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Well I have to tidy up after my self, it's why I don't make a lot of mess. :blush: I'll use things a few times, or just run them under the tap and be like yeah it will do. :whistling2:
> 
> Finally got the male congo on, the female is watching TV I think, I was literally prodding her and she isn't moving... He managed to get on any way, hopefully he knows where he is this time.


Ha, I'm the same, there's nothing a quick splash of water can't solve :lol2:

Woop, lets hope something happens


----------



## Dee_Williams

reading those posts. they sound highly odd. :lol2:

i think you should package those extra avics up and post them to me jake. they are cute.


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> reading those posts. they sound highly odd. :lol2:
> 
> i think you should package those extra avics up and post them to me jake. they are cute.


now, if I did that Dee, I wouldn't make anything on them :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

but....... :sad:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> but....... :sad:


NO BUTTS, unless it's yours :lol2:

Nah, need to sell them really


----------



## snowgoose

snowgoose said:


> NO BUTTS, unless it's yours :lol2:
> 
> Nah, need to sell them really


Ha screw that, I have been persuaded to keep the avics lol I have no idea why though :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Ha, I'm the same, there's nothing a quick splash of water can't solve :lol2:
> 
> Woop, lets hope something happens


They are at it now, dirty little things, she is still watching TV which is funny, she's just like me. :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

she has her priorities right. 

at least while she is watching tv she isn't killing him. :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

morning/afternoon what every the hell it is :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> morning/afternoon what every the hell it is :blush:


AFTERNOON Ty


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> she has her priorities right.
> 
> at least while she is watching tv she isn't killing him. :gasp:


Haha exactly, while she;s happily watching Jersey shore he is getting the deed done, just means I'll have to look around the curtains tomorrow and try and find him. :bash:

Greeny is getting it in this time, last time it was Beautie, Deidre is a total wimp and hasn't done anything other than flyaway scared... 



Biggys said:


> morning/afternoon what every the hell it is :blush:


Hey Tyler, how are you? :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

Hello all!

3rd day back and 5 pieces of homework! 100 word's about my holiday in french, need to memorise my 300 word french work for a speaking assignment, need to design a island for english, need 2 do 2 drawings for art, and finished my geo homework in lesson


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Hello all!
> 
> 3rd day back and 5 pieces of homework! 100 word's about my holiday in french, need to memorise my 300 word french work for a speaking assignment, need to desing a island for english, need 2 do 2 drawings for art, and finished my geo homework in lesson


Hello! 

Wow that sounds epic, I used to hate French with a passion, I couldn't wait to quit!


----------



## dizzee

Swatch - My Personal Canvas 2011 MTV EMA Competition

Vote for me please.. i would like to go hehe


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Hello!
> 
> Wow that sounds epic, I used to hate French with a passion, I couldn't wait to quit!


It is epic! 

I hate it to.. Im in the top set on everything but french I just dont like or get it :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

26 days..


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> It is epic!
> 
> I hate it to.. Im in the top set on everything but french I just dont like or get it :lol2:


Haha I used to be top set in French, no idea how I was useless at it. :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> 26 days..


Later?


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Later?


'til i get my spids


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Haha I used to be top set in French, no idea how I was useless at it. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Later?


Same :lol2:

And 26 days till he gets a nice delivery of spiders  :devil:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> 'til i get my spids


Just reminded me of the film. :whistling2:

Suppose I should get dressed and walk the dog, although I'm feeling pretty ill.


----------



## vivalabam

Dogs walked finally! I might have a shower, that might make me feel better. 

Where's Ole, he is supposed to be stopping me from eating cake, it's mighty tempting right about now!


----------



## Dee_Williams

why is it 26 days til you get your spids tom??

did you get the dog walked kerry? feeling any better?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> why is it 26 days til you get your spids tom??
> 
> did you get the dog walked kerry? feeling any better?


Yeah dogs walked so that's 1 job out of the way. 

I do actually feel better after my shower, I just sat on the floor with it really hot for like 10 minutes, I'm a bit more perky now. Don't think it will last long though. :blush:

How was your day?


----------



## Dee_Williams

busy and boring as per usual really. 

i thin ksomething must have died in the attic, loads of blue bottles about today. all fat and slow. gak. though it does = fat and happy mantids.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> busy and boring as per usual really.
> 
> i thin ksomething must have died in the attic, loads of blue bottles about today. all fat and slow. gak. thought it does = fat and happy mantids.


Haha I'd have been chuffed if I found a load of blue bottles, they would be going straight to my mantids. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

I'm awake again :lol2:

so evening :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> I'm awake again :lol2:
> 
> so evening :2thumb:


Evening Ty


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I'm awake again :lol2:
> 
> so evening :2thumb:


Did you have a nap? :gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

the mantids are all looking exceedingly plump. 
those orchids are demon things, the look all sweet and cute and bam! eat a whole monster blue bottle. :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Evening Ty


Hello dude : victory:



vivalabam said:


> Did you have a nap? :gasp:


Well I woke up at 2, then fell asleep on the sofa :lol2:

so you could say that I had a nap


----------



## spinnin_tom

well anyway...
hi guys 
any ideas on how to maximise the space in a 8 foot by 8 room ??#


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> well anyway...
> hi guys
> any ideas on how to maximise the space in a 8 foot by 8 room ??#


Shelves 

start taking things up the way 

I've joined all you Avic keepers :|


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> the mantids are all looking exceedingly plump.
> those orchids are demon things, the look all sweet and cute and bam! eat a whole monster blue bottle. :gasp:


I know! Mine ate a full sized bumble bee the other day. I don't like using bees as food, but there is seriously nothing else about these days, I try and get flies but they seem to be a bit thin on the ground.  The OH is taking her back next week, he hatches his own flies. 



Biggys said:


> Hello dude : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I woke up at 2, then fell asleep on the sofa :lol2:
> 
> so you could say that I had a nap


LMAO! That's so lazy. :lol2: Although I nearly fell asleep at one point, I blame my body temperature, it's stupidly high. :blush:



spinnin_tom said:


> well anyway...
> hi guys
> any ideas on how to maximise the space in a 8 foot by 8 room ??#


Get a shelf stacking thing, also normal shelves, one on top of the other.


----------



## Dee_Williams

pffffffttt...... i wanted them. :roll2:

tom........ why 26 days young man????? i did ask before you know, i am not the most patient of peeps. :whip:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Shelves
> 
> start taking things up the way
> 
> I've joined all you Avic keepers :|


Is that a bad thing? What's wrong with avics?


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> pffffffttt...... i wanted them. :roll2:
> 
> tom........ why 26 days young man????? i did ask before you know, i am not the most patient of peeps. :whip:


sorry Dee :lol:

I don't know how long I will have them :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Shelves
> 
> start taking things up the way
> 
> I've joined all you Avic keepers :|


soo to be avic keeper thank you very much  *




vivalabam said:


> Get a shelf stacking thing, also normal shelves, one on top of the other.


right, up we go lol..
i have one rack, not enough though 



Dee_Williams said:


> pffffffttt...... i wanted them. :roll2:
> 
> tom........ why 26 days young man????? i did ask before you know, i am not the most patient of peeps. :whip:


til i get my spids from jake


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Is that a bad thing? What's wrong with avics?


not generally my cuppa :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

hmph. i am so not coming to visit you now. or i could. and steal the avics. oooo plan.


----------



## Dee_Williams

but....... why is it 26 days?? confused!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> but....... why is it 26 days?? confused!!


because the import closes on the 25th (confirm please) and they should be with me on the 27th


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> hmph. i am so not coming to visit you now. or i could. and steal the avics. oooo plan.


they might be up for sale again, depends how I get on with them :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> because the import closes on the 25th (confirm please) and they should be with me on the 27th


Closes 15th :lol2:

Few days to arrive from Germany, keep over weekend, ship out monday lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

well i don't know what i'm going to be like with them.
i have an A.met (i think lol) ordered..
will see what it's like, if i like it etc lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Closes 15th :lol2:
> 
> Few days to arrive from Germany, keep over weekend, ship out monday lol


so when do they get to my house lol?

(i'm useless)

germany O:

they will have been to 2 countries before me then yeah ??


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> right, up we go lol..
> i have one rack, not enough though


I know the feeling, I'm going to need more when I get back, I seem to have accidently brought more, and also a couple of mine need rehoming. :blush:



snowgoose said:


> not generally my cuppa :lol2:


Fair enough. :lol2: They are cute though. :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> well i don't know what i'm going to be like with them.
> i have an A.met (i think lol) ordered..
> will see what it's like, if i like it etc lol


:lol2: if you do, it's not from me :lol:

You have an A.laeta coming from me.


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> so when do they get to my house lol?
> 
> (i'm useless)
> 
> germany O:
> 
> they will have been to 2 countries before me then yeah ??


Tuesday 27th :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> :lol2: if you do, it's not from me :lol:
> 
> You have an A.laeta coming from me.


that's the one..
i said i'm useless


----------



## Dee_Williams

i must go and check my bank tomorrow. :bash:


----------



## Biggys

I would do it like that....:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> I would do it like that....:lol2:


would you now ??

i'll go see how much wood is tomorrow


----------



## Dee_Williams

but lots of shelves right? i understand now! 

just thought you were being weird when you posted that on fb.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> would you now ??
> 
> i'll go see how much wood is tomorrow


Hahah wood....


and yeah all of the walls floor to ceiling, with a space for my bed


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> but lots of shelves right? i understand now!
> 
> just thought you were being weird when you posted that on fb.


he is really weird.


lots of shelves FTW


----------



## Dee_Williams

he is indeed.

i have lots of shelves. trouble is the more shelves you have, the more beasties you put on them.


----------



## spinnin_tom

but i want more dee <3


and who knows where to buy Hcl ???
i need some to make artificial rust, urgently for a photo shoot


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> but i want more dee <3
> 
> 
> and who knows where to buy Hcl ???
> i need some to make artificial rust, urgently for a photo shoot


Can't you just make real rust ?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> but lots of shelves right? i understand now!
> 
> just thought you were being weird when you posted that on fb.


LMAO! I did as well. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i still want ot know what the shape in the bottom corner is


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Can't you just make real rust ?


i have the weekend to set up a shoot..
rust takes about 6 months i think


----------



## Dee_Williams

have a look in recycling bins. or ask a scrap man nicely or at the lcoal tip.


----------



## snowgoose

do you have a local craft shop? mind does little tubs of iron filings, just get wet with something like vinegar and rust appears :lol:


----------



## Dee_Williams

is it acidy type stuff you want? try a chemist. hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> just thought you were being weird when you posted that on fb.





vivalabam said:


> LMAO! I did as well. :blush:


Nope I have my reasons :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> i still want ot know what the shape in the bottom corner is


tis a bed :blush:



spinnin_tom said:


> i have the weekend to set up a shoot..
> rust takes about 6 months i think





snowgoose said:


> do you have a local craft shop? mind does little tubs of iron filings, just get wet with something like vinegar and rust appears :lol:


this is what I was going to say : victory:

Dude just get some raw iron it will rust in days :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Oww heart burn.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> is it acidy type stuff you want? try a chemist. hydrogen peroxide.


that's a damn good idea dee..


and iron filings eh ??


hmm, choices lol


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> that's a damn good idea dee..
> 
> 
> and iron filings eh ??
> 
> 
> hmm, choices lol


how much rust do you want ? 

and what do you want it on?


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> how much rust do you want ?
> 
> and what do you want it on?


not an awful lot, on cans of drink.

much the same as this :


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> not an awful lot, on cans of drink.
> 
> much the same as this :
> image


well fail :lol2:

Drinks cans won't rust


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> well fail :lol2:
> 
> Drinks cans won't rust


the out side of them does I think :hmm:


Dude scuff up the outside of the can and drop it in some really salty water, then leave it outside : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> well fail :lol2:
> 
> Drinks cans won't rust


:' (


Biggys said:


> the out side of them does I think :hmm:
> 
> 
> Dude scuff up the outside of the can and drop it in some really salty water, then leave it outside : victory:


will do Ty
* needs to buy some coke cans lol*


----------



## Dee_Williams

i'll drink it for you!! pick me!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> i'll drink it for you!! pick me!!!


i'd rather just find some empty ones you know dee??
i think i'd rather drink them though lol


----------



## Dr3d

snowgoose said:


> well fail :lol2:
> 
> Drinks cans won't rust


 
lol what was that jake ??


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dr3d said:


> lol what was that jake ??
> 
> image


ahahahaha

jake loses


----------



## snowgoose

Either that isn't an aluminium can, or something has been done to make it rust.

Rust is IRON oxide, not aluminium oxide ( which is whitish )


----------



## Biggys

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Either that isn't an aluminium can, or something has been done to make it rust.
> 
> Rust is IRON oxide, not aluminium oxide ( which is whitish )


i thought rust was just an generic term for a metal oxide ???

oh well lol..
maybe the lettering and colour has traces of iron


----------



## Bagger293

I didn't put any water in my spiders water dish yet and I think she may have gone to sleep in it! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> I didn't put any water in my spiders water dish yet and I think she may have gone to sleep in it! :lol2:


silly spider


----------



## spinnin_tom

He Could Really Use An Ipod


----------



## Dee_Williams

spinnin_tom said:


> i'd rather just find some empty ones you know dee??
> i think i'd rather drink them though lol


meanie, :bash:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> meanie, :bash:


sorry dee </3


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> meanie, :bash:


I'm going shop in a while I'll get you a can  :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

awwwi knew i loved you for a reason tyler. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> awwwi knew i loved you for a reason tyler. :flrt:


N'awww :flrt:
Well It wasn't for my looks :blush: :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Biggys said:


> N'awww :flrt:
> Well It wasn't for my looks :blush: :lol2:


shut it you. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> shut it you. :whip:


Sorry Miss :blush:

How are you anyway hun ? :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

Haaarroo!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Haaarroo!


:welcome:


----------



## Dee_Williams

that was frightfully formal.

i am good ta. now i have stopped looking at baby clothes i am feeling much happier. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Evening all, I had my jacket potato for dinner, my cake and now I'm eating snack a jacks, nom nom!


----------



## Dee_Williams

evening mrs bam! wondered where you'd sloped off to.


----------



## spinnin_tom

kerry eats too much


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> that was frightfully formal.
> 
> i am good ta. now i have stopped looking at baby clothes i am feeling much happier. :lol2:


frightfully 

goood to hear :flrt:

I find baby clothes depressing, I brought my mates kid a little T shirt that said " I only cry when ugly people hold me" was epic :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> kerry eats too much


With the amount She is in the gym dude, I think she deserves to eat what she wants : victory::2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> evening mrs bam! wondered where you'd sloped off to.


Hey Dee! I was on the sofa feeling sorry for myself. :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> kerry eats too much


Do you think I do really? I didn't think I was that bad, maybe I need to eat less.:blush:



Biggys said:


> With the amount She is in the gym dude, I think she deserves to eat what she wants : victory::2thumb:


I didn't go today, my temerature at at the roof, I'd probably pass out if I did anything strenous. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Do you think I do really? I didn't think I was that bad, maybe I need to eat less.:blush:


No you don't need to eat less : victory:

All you will end up doing is make yourself ill 





vivalabam said:


> I didn't go today, my temerature at at the roof, I'd probably pass out if I did anything strenous. :blush:


Awwww you needed a break anyway :flrt: :no1:


----------



## Bagger293

vivalabam said:


> Evening all, I had my jacket potato for dinner, my cake and now I'm eating snack a jacks, nom nom!


Jeezy peeps, Kerry! I thought u were feelin' poorly! This is not the consumption of someone who has the illies!


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> No you don't need to eat less : victory:
> 
> All you will end up doing is make yourself ill
> 
> 
> Awwww you needed a break anyway :flrt: :no1:


I've only eaten like 1250 calories today, that's all I normally have. :blush:



Bagger293 said:


> Jeezy peeps, Kerry! I thought u were feelin' poorly! This is not the consumption of someone who has the illies!


:blush: It wasn't a big peice of cake, it's weight watchers, so it's only like a mouthfull, that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it. :whistling2:


----------



## Bagger293

It wasn't how much you ate that I was surprised about, it's *what* you ate seeing as you've been complaining about feeling under the weather! I thought you'd be on the soup and bread w/ water! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Do you think I do really? I didn't think I was that bad, maybe I need to eat less.:blush:


whatever you're doing, is working 
you just eat and eat and eat, but still lose weight
don't stop eating O:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I've only eaten like 1250 calories today, that's all I normally have. :blush:


Thats like nothing :gasp::lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> It wasn't how much you ate that I was surprised about, it's *what* you ate seeing as you've been complaining about feeling under the weather! I thought you'd be on the soup and bread w/ water! :lol2:


LOL! It's only a cold, I'm not on my death bed. :lol2: Although I like to make it sound worse than it is, I'm one of those annoying people that needs lots of sympathy. :blush:



spinnin_tom said:


> whatever you're doing, is working
> you just eat and eat and eat, but still lose weight
> don't stop eating O:


too be fair all I've had today is breakfast with red milk, my weight watchers wrap, 2 apples, a banana what what I just had now. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> Thats like nothing :gasp::lol2:


I know. :lol2: I'd like it to be less, but I get hungry. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I know. :lol2: I'd like it to be less, but I get hungry. :blush:


No don't go any lower, any less and you won't have enough to use :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> No don't go any lower, any less and you won't have enough to use :lol2:


:lol2: I used to eat around 1000, but I never had any energy, now I've started eating cake I've suddenly got more energy. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> too be fair all I've had today is breakfast with red milk, my weight watchers wrap, 2 apples, a banana what what I just had now. :lol2:



why are you eating weightwatchers stuff ??
you're gonna be anorexic lol


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I used to eat around 1000, but I never had any energy, now I've started eating cake I've suddenly got more energy. :whistling2:


That is like 1000 less then you are supposed to have :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> why are you eating weightwatchers stuff ??
> you're gonna be anorexic lol


Weight watchers stuff is awesome, it's low fat, low calories and actually tastes just as nice as normal stuff. 



Biggys said:


> That is like 1000 less then you are supposed to have :gasp: :lol2:


I know. :lol2: Mum decided when she found out she was going to start feeding more, hence why the cake has suddenly come in the house. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

yay kerry's mum!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I know. :lol2: Mum decided when she found out she was going to start feeding more, hence why the cake has suddenly come in the house. :lol2:


You mum sounds awesome :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> yay kerry's mum!





Biggys said:


> You mum sounds awesome :lol2:


:lol2: I like my mum as well, means I get cake! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dee_Williams

sounds good to me. if i want cake i have to bake one. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I like my mum as well, means I get cake! :mf_dribble:


 Cake is always good 

I have some sour sweet atm :mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> sounds good to me. if i want cake i have to bake one. :lol2:


We baked one the other day, it's supposed to be really healthy as it has no bad fats in it or something.  



Biggys said:


> Cake is always good
> 
> I have some sour sweet atm :mf_dribble:


What's that? :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> What's that? :blush:


That was meant to say sour sweets :lol::blush:

Like tangfastics


----------



## Dee_Williams

o god i love them! :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> That was meant to say sour sweets :lol::blush:
> 
> Like tangfastics


Oh right, I've no idea what they are, although I feel I do know what they are. :lol2:

I'm off to bed now, lakeside in the morning. :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

morning peeps! i haven't had much sleep and am feeling a bit hyper. :2thumb:


----------



## Bagger293

Mornin' Dee! =] 

I haven't slept enough but once I'm awake, that's me awake until the afternoon at least! :grin1:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i'll be awake all day til about 11 or 12 tonight.  a small child does not allow for adult naps. lol.
did your spider survive the night??


----------



## spinnin_tom

i hope it did lol

morning guys (and dee)


----------



## Bagger293

Ouch, I like my afternoon nap =]

Yep, she sure did! She's hanging out on the substrate by the heat mat at the moment behind her plant! Warm and shaded and out of sight :lol2:

Mornin' Tom! =]


----------



## Dee_Williams

bless her, i was only teasing hon. i had ot keep checking on mine every 2 minutes when i got the first ones. my o'h thought i'd lost the plot.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> bless her, i was only teasing hon. i had ot keep checking on mine every 2 minutes when i got the first ones. my o'h thought i'd lost the plot.


 
i get paranoid when i rehouse mine
for example, yesterday i rehoused my G.pulchra and porteri spiderlings, i was cheking every 5 minutes, and they got way too humid, i changed it and added more vents, so paranoia wins, would be the moral of the story


----------



## Dee_Williams

there is a really annoying blue bottle buzzing round the computer. it sounds like plane. :devil:

i would feed it to something but i think they are all still fat from yesterdays blue bottle bonanza. :gasp:

been a busy morning already, am knackered.


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Ouch, I like my afternoon nap =]
> 
> Yep, she sure did! She's hanging out on the substrate by the heat mat at the moment behind her plant! Warm and shaded and out of sight :lol2:
> 
> Mornin' Tom! =]


That's good! Still enjoying her company? :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> there is a really annoying blue bottle buzzing round the computer. it sounds like plane. :devil:
> 
> i would feed it to something but i think they are all still fat from yesterdays blue bottle bonanza. :gasp:
> 
> been a busy morning already, am knackered.


I bet one of them would eat it! Or at least eat a bit so it no longer lives. :lol2:

Morning everyone, I have my MC Hammer pants on today. :lol2: They are actually seriously comfy, make me look silly, but ah well. :flrt:


----------



## Bagger293

vivalabam said:


> That's good! Still enjoying her company? :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet one of them would eat it! Or at least eat a bit so it no longer lives. :lol2:
> 
> Morning everyone, I have my MC Hammer pants on today. :lol2: They are actually seriously comfy, make me look silly, but ah well. :flrt:


Ha yes I'm still enjoying her company although I'm not sure that 'company' is the right word to describe having a spider around =]

Mc hammer pants definitely sounds at the unstylish end of extreme comfort!


----------



## Dee_Williams

i might have to dig out my joggers. i feel so scruffy and cba today. 

i managed to panic the vet too this morning. :roll2: my work here is complete. :lol2:

you feeling any better today kerry?


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Ha yes I'm still enjoying her company although I'm not sure that 'company' is the right word to describe having a spider around =]
> 
> Mc hammer pants definitely sounds at the unstylish end of extreme comfort!


Haha yeah probably isn't the right word. :lol2: Yeah I'm a fashion disaster today, but I do like them. :flrt: I need a tigher top, the one I have is now baggy. :blush: Used to be tight, wen I was like a stone and a half heavier. :whistling2:



Dee_Williams said:


> i might have to dig out my joggers. i feel so scruffy and cba today.
> 
> i managed to panic the vet too this morning. :roll2: my work here is complete. :lol2:
> 
> you feeling any better today kerry?


Haha how did you manage to do that? 

I'm actually not too bad today, no idea what went on yesterday, was well weird... 

I'm going to lakeside today, get some new clothes. :blush:

Also male Cnogo seemed to make it off, I can't see any remians, now it's just about finding where he flew to. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

bless him. bet he was scared!

ah i got the cow in the crush with some cow cake (see cows like cake too) she is one of our quiestest cows, stubborn though, and i held the bucket up without the gate closed so col could pull the crush shut and basically trap her in without nipping her neck and the vet paniced that she was going ot run off. i did say she wouldn't but he didn't believe me. lol. silly boy. bless him, he only looks about 14. 

have fun clothes shopping!!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> bless him. bet he was scared!
> 
> ah i got the cow in the crush with some cow cake (see cows like cake too) she is one of our quiestest cows, stubborn though, and i held the bucket up without the gate closed so col could pull the crush shut and basically trap her in without nipping her neck and the vet paniced that she was going ot run off. i did say she wouldn't but he didn't believe me. lol. silly boy. bless him, he only looks about 14.
> 
> have fun clothes shopping!!


Can't blame him, she is a monster. :whistling2: Still not found him, I'm sure he'll pop out, if not mums let him outside this morning. :gasp:

Ah I see. :lol2: He must have only just got qualified or something, but too be fair I'd ne scared of a cow, they are pretty big! 

I will do. :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah she isn't scary. she ate cake from the bucket while he sorted her out. :lol2: she is called "hairy" how can she be scary? ooo poetic.  she has very hairy ears.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> ah she isn't scary. she ate cake from the bucket while he sorted her out. :lol2: she is called "hairy" how can she be scary? ooo poetic.  she has very hairy ears.


:lol2: I think Fluffy would be a bit cuter. 

I found the male congo! I was standing my a stack of magazines talking to mum about how I have no idea where he is, looked down and he was stood there looking at me lol! So he is back safe in his pot, with a fly for his efforts, now I just need to get a tank for the Mrs. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: it is freaky when they do that. 

i have a calf called "tango" wil that do? and col called one "tipsy" :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

just back from my trip to the scrap yard, with old springs, bits of engine and lots of wires.


----------



## Dee_Williams

spinnin_tom said:


> just back from my trip to the scrap yard, with old springs, bits of engine and lots of wires.


twas a good idea then?? :halo:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: it is freaky when they do that.
> 
> i have a calf called "tango" wil that do? and col called one "tipsy" :whistling2:


Haha that's awesome, used to be my cats name before it died. :gasp:



spinnin_tom said:


> just back from my trip to the scrap yard, with old springs, bits of engine and lots of wires.


Sounds fun! Was that a good haul?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> twas a good idea then?? :halo:


'twas indeed D:



vivalabam said:


> Sounds fun! Was that a good haul?


very dirty though lol
enough for what i need


----------



## snowgoose

Afternoon all 

I'm too tired to do anything, but all this information needs to be put into some sort of order. Anyone wanna volunteer? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> I'm too tired to do anything, but all this information needs to be put into some sort of order. Anyone wanna volunteer? :lol2:



hmm... elaborate and do i get a free spider for doing so  :whistling2:

and everybody please have a look at my work in progress.http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...desert-themed-photoshoot-tbc.html#post8923981


----------



## snowgoose

Ha.no, no free spider 

I started on the taxonomy of the haplo last night, so I now have a page of scribbles which needs to be put into some sort of order so it's understandable and makes some sort of sense


----------



## Dee_Williams

definitely couldn't be any help with that whatsoever. :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

back and I no longer have a dinosaur phone :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> back and I no longer have a dinosaur phone :lol2:


what did ya get ??


----------



## Bagger293

spinnin_tom said:


> just back from my trip to the scrap yard, with old springs, bits of engine and lots of wires.


What are you repairing?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> what did ya get ??


Nokia C5 :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> What are you repairing?


a photo shoot  




Biggys said:


> Nokia C5 :2thumb:


don't know what that is lol


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> don't know what that is lol


Tis the next one up from the Nokia C3.00

My head hurts already, I have had to enter my email address like 20 times, I even had to enter it to change the time -_-

:lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

spinnin_tom said:


> a photo shoot


So, not a car then..


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> So, not a car then..


nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: no disresepct tom but i can't imagine you fixing a car.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: no disresepct tom but i can't imagine you fixing a car.


Might break a nail or get dirty :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: no disresepct tom but i can't imagine you fixing a car.


why so ??



Biggys said:


> Might break a nail or get dirty :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


shut up tyler :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

and he complains about how i talk to him! meanie! 

i dunno, just don't see it, you'll have to prove me wrong tom.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> shut up tyler :blush:


:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> and he complains about how i talk to him! meanie!
> 
> i dunno, just don't see it, you'll have to prove me wrong tom.


Because you are genuinely quite harsh at times :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> a photo shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't know what that is lol


----------



## Biggys

LMFAO O2 said they had problems sending me my WAP settings so i need to call them, at 50p a minute, they are having a laugh aren't they :roll2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> and he complains about how i talk to him! meanie!
> 
> i dunno, just don't see it, you'll have to prove me wrong tom.


i'll try.
do you have a car you can break for me ??



Biggys said:


> Because you are genuinely quite harsh at times :lol2:



agreed




Biggys said:


> LMFAO O2 said they had problems sending me my WAP settings so i need to call them, at 50p a minute, they are having a laugh aren't they :roll2:


IT'S A TRAP


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i'll try.
> do you have a car you can break for me ??


You saying women can't drive ?

*stirs*











spinnin_tom said:


> IT'S A TRAP


I bet it is :devil:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Biggys said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are genuinely quite harsh at times :lol2:


ahhhh i am only harsh coz i care. :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

we have erm 2 vans and a car here that you can try to bring bac kto life if you'd like tom. 
and i only broke one of them.
and it sort of broke itself.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> ahhhh i am only harsh coz i care. :flrt:


Well you must care alot then :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> we have erm 2 vans and a car here that you can try to bring bac kto life if you'd like tom.
> and i only broke one of them.
> and it sort of broke itself.


okay then, how much is P+P rmsd of course??


----------



## Dee_Williams

erm.. for you or the car? :roll2:


----------



## Biggys

I wonder which one would be cheaper


----------



## JustJack

Bacon pasta bake and garlic bread :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dee_Williams

that sounds good jack. yum. :mf_dribble:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> that sounds good jack. yum. :mf_dribble:


It was delicious


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> It was delicious


Was.....WAS :O

You didn't save us any???


----------



## spinnin_tom

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...466-avicularia-housing-question-diy-help.html


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Was.....WAS :O
> 
> You didn't save us any???


Yeh it WAS :Na_Na_Na_Na:

There could be some spare in the kitchen


----------



## Dee_Williams

and where do you live jack hmmm?


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> and where do you live jack hmmm?


Oxford.. 

About 6 hours away I think :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Oxford..
> 
> About 6 hours away I think :lol2:


I'll be there in about a hour  :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> I'll be there in about a hour  :lol2:


Alright then  :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> I'll be there in about a hour  :lol2:


Are you actually on a boat or is your location thing just a jest mate?


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Are you actually on a boat or is your location thing just a jest mate?


Nah I like in bucks, but I had a guy on here say he had my address as was coming round my house to shoot me, so I thought to save such petty conflicts in the furture I will set it to a random location :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Nah I like in bucks, but I had a guy on here say he had my address as was coming round my house to shoot me, so I thought to save such petty conflicts in the furture I will set it to a random location :lol2:


Really :shock:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Really :shock:


Yeah lol, he asked if anyone new were to get a tattoo kit so he could start tattooing, no training at all, so i said you might be best to look for training and try tattooing on something synthetic, he got all emotional, she found my address and said he was coming to shoot me and getting some travelers to beat up my family, so I said come on up then, funnily enough he never did :lol:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i shouldn't have liked that really. sorry, but it made me :lol2:

o the things people say on the net. :Na_Na_Na_Na: not at tyler, at the weird man.


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Yeah lol, he asked if anyone new were to get a tattoo kit so he could start tattooing, no training at all, so i said you might be best to look for training and try tattooing on something synthetic, he got all emotional, she found my address and said he was coming to shoot me and getting some travelers to beat up my family, so I said come on up then, funnily enough he never did :lol:


:lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i shouldn't have liked that really. sorry, but it made me :lol2:
> 
> o the things people say on the net. :Na_Na_Na_Na: not at tyler, at the weird man.


I thought it was pretty funny aswell :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

I think my phone is finally set up :hmm:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> I think my phone is finally set up :hmm:


Finally :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Finally :lol2:


Still haven't done the net and that, but I'm taking it back to the shop today that, because I didn't get a word of it :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

he is not technologically minded. :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Nah I like in bucks, but I had a guy on here say he had my address as was coming round my house to shoot me, so I thought to save such petty conflicts in the furture I will set it to a random location :lol2:


Ha, fair enough! I once had some idiot at my back door with a baseball bat giving it large after an argument once. Went for him anyway and he ran away! Some people are all bluff and bluster, especially when they threaten you like that ha. I got hold of him a few days later and gave him a kicking on his shop doorstep, never came back to my house after that either!


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> he is not technologically minded. :lol2:


I'm actually not, It's kinda sad tbh :blush:



kris74 said:


> Ha, fair enough! I once had some idiot at my back door with a baseball bat giving it large after an argument once. Went for him anyway and he ran away! Some people are all bluff and bluster, especially when they threaten you like that ha. I got hold of him a few days later and gave him a kicking on his shop doorstep, never came back to my house after that either!


 
Hahah fair play to you dude, nothing like abit of old fashioned justice to sort out a problem


----------



## kris74

Sweet, Channel 5 USA, Sinbad and the Eye of the Tiger, catch you ladies and gents later.....!


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> I'm actually not, It's kinda sad tbh :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah fair play to you dude, nothing like abit of old fashioned justice to sort out a problem


Sometimes it's unavoidable. The area was really bad, junkies and alkies all over the place. It was knows in the national press in the 80s as the bronx so it gives you a good idea of peoples mentalities around there. Kid picked the wrong man to try to scare ha, I cracked his shop door window with his head, safety glass no less :no1:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Sometimes it's unavoidable. The area was really bad, junkies and alkies all over the place. It was knows in the national press in the 80s as the bronx so it gives you a good idea of peoples mentalities around there. Kid picked the wrong man to try to scare ha, I cracked his shop door window with his head, safety glass no less :no1:


That is fairly awesome dude, Remind me never to mess with you :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

he is ninja sword dude. 
you don't mess with ninja sword dudes, even with a bad back.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> he is ninja sword dude.
> you don't mess with ninja sword dudes, even with a bad back.


But what If I have a ninja sword, and I'm a dude, that makes me a ninja sword dude, and then he can't mess with me

we will by like the opposite side of magnets forever, always in battle but never being able to get close enought to do damage :gasp:

and if he does manage to stab me it will have broken the laws of physics and rip a hole in time and eat the earth :gasp:

I stopped thinking about what I was saying after the first sentence :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Hello everyone! I finally got some clothes that fit! Size 6. :blush:

I love it when a plan comes together! 

How are we all? :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Hello everyone! I finally got some clothes that fit! Size 6. :blush:
> 
> I love it when a plan comes together!
> 
> How are we all? :flrt:


damn kerry, size 6

(round of applause)

i'm great, but am too excited as i have 8 T's coming on the 27th

[i added an A.metallica to the order]


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> damn kerry, size 6
> 
> (round of applause)
> 
> i'm great, but am too excited as i have 8 T's coming on the 27th
> 
> [i added an A.metallica to the order]


Haha I think it was just a one of, but still, it's like yey. :flrt:

Ah right that's kool. :lol2: I'm saving my money for Kempton. :flrt: Although I'm not allowed to buy many more, I have no idea where I'm going to find the room for the Ts I have now. :blush:


----------



## Bagger293

Evening all,

I'm cooking famous bolognese =]:mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hello everyone! I finally got some clothes that fit! Size 6. :blush:
> 
> I love it when a plan comes together!
> 
> How are we all? :flrt:



Well done Kerry :flrt:

and I'm great thanks, youself ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Haha I think it was just a one of, but still, it's like yey. :flrt:
> 
> Ah right that's kool. :lol2: I'm saving my money for Kempton. :flrt: Although I'm not allowed to buy many more, I have no idea where I'm going to find the room for the Ts I have now. :blush:


awesome, when is kempton ??


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> awesome, when is kempton ??


Im going to Kempton!

Tom AES Annual Exhibition and Trade Fair 2011 event listing - Amateur Entomologists' Society (AES)


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I'm cooking famous bolognese =]:mf_dribble:


Sounds good! I'm having hot chicken from the supermarket, veg and lots of gravy! :mf_dribble:



Biggys said:


> Well done Kerry :flrt:
> 
> and I'm great thanks, youself ?


Thanks! :flrt:

Yeah not too bad, starving, waiting for dinner to be done. :mf_dribble:



spinnin_tom said:


> awesome, when is kempton ??


I think it's on the 1st of October.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Thanks! :flrt:
> 
> Yeah not too bad, starving, waiting for dinner to be done. :mf_dribble:


Nice 

What are you having ? 





vivalabam said:


> I think it's on the 1st of October.


Yup


----------



## Bagger293

vivalabam said:


> Sounds good! I'm having hot chicken from the supermarket, veg and lots of gravy! :mf_dribble:



Sounds good! =] YUMMY!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I think it's on the 1st of October.


anybody want to buy me a Scorpio maurus ??


----------



## Dee_Williams

NO at tom.


----------



## JustJack

NO at Tom aswell...

Since it will be 3 weeks before my birthday, people are welcome to buy me a birthday gift!

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> anybody want to buy me a Scorpio maurus ??





Dee_Williams said:


> NO at tom.


This I'm afraid ^ :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bagger293

I'm no going, otherwise I would have got it for you, Tom!

:roll2:


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Sounds good! =] YUMMY!!


Mine was very yummy. :flrt: Could have done with more gravy though. :lol2:

I also had some cake, can never have too much cake. :mf_dribble:



spinnin_tom said:


> anybody want to buy me a Scorpio maurus ??


Nope. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Nope. :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

So tired


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> So tired


red bull ??


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> So tired


Why, what's up?


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Why, what's up?


tired isn't an emotion lol


----------



## Biggys

Iced coffee and lemon is awesome :mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> tired isn't an emotion lol


Well, it can be, like why is he tired? Busy day? Or maybe tired of life. :whistling2: Maybe it was a suicide plea, now we've not heard from him in a few hours, how do you know you've not killed him Tom... HEY! 

:lol2:



Biggys said:


> Iced coffee and lemon is awesome :mf_dribble:


Glad you're enoying it. :lol2: I've had my food for the day, looking forward to breakfast tomorrow. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Well, it can be, like why is he tired? Busy day? Or maybe tired of life. :whistling2: Maybe it was a suicide plea, now we've not heard from him in a few hours, how do you know you've not killed him Tom... HEY!
> 
> :lol2:


I lolled :lol2:





vivalabam said:


> Glad you're enoying it. :lol2: I've had my food for the day, looking forward to breakfast tomorrow. :mf_dribble:


:gasp:

What are you having ? :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I lolled :lol2:
> :gasp:
> 
> What are you having ? :flrt:


My usual, special K strawberry and chocolate with red milk, it's so yummy! :mf_dribble: If I could eat that all day I would. :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening!!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> My usual, special K strawberry and chocolate with red milk, it's so yummy! :mf_dribble: If I could eat that all day I would. :flrt:


Oh I thought it was going to be something amazing and you were going to invite me for breakfast...but no.....

:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Sounds good tbh


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Oh I thought it was going to be something amazing and you were going to invite me for breakfast...but no.....
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Sounds good tbh


You're more than welcome to come over fro breakfast, although you;re not having my cereal... It's mine. :whip: We have chickens so you can have an omlette?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> You're more than welcome to come over fro breakfast, although you;re not having my cereal... It's mine. :whip: We have chickens so you can have an omlette?


you have chickens :gasp:

I didn't know that :lol2:

And yeah if you get all the eggs and that, and drive to my house, and make it for me, that could work :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> you have chickens :gasp:
> 
> I didn't know that :lol2:
> 
> And yeah if you get all the eggs and that, and drive to my house, and make it for me, that could work :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Didn't you? Yeah we have two, K and FC. :whistling2:

I lawl I can't make omlette, you'll have to come here so my mum can make it for you. :blush:


----------



## kris74

I could've sworn I heard an onion singing in my fridge but when I opened the door it turned out to just be some chive talking


----------



## spinnin_tom

morning everybody


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning Tom!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning Tom!!


and how might you be today?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> and how might you be today?


I'm ok pal, just having a brew and struggling to find some motivation to do some gardening today!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> I'm ok pal, just having a brew and struggling to find some motivation to do some gardening today!!


i hope brew is referring to tea??

gardening <3

(not really lol)


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> i hope brew is referring to tea??
> 
> gardening <3
> 
> (not really lol)


What did you think it was referring to lol!?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> What did you think it was referring to lol!?


alcohol of sorts


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> alcohol of sorts


Lol it's a bit early to be cracking open the cans!!


----------



## Colosseum

2 slices of home made bread toasted with Roses lime marmalade on top and a cup of decaff.


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> 2 slices of home made bread toasted with Roses lime marmalade on top and a cup of decaff.


I haven't managed breakfast yet, far too busy to eat, garden done, kitchen floor to mop then washing up and ironing to do!! Ugh


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone. :flrt:

I had a bowl of cereal, was well nice, like usual. :flrt:

I'm going to be bored today, I'm going to have to stop myself eating everything in site. :blush:


----------



## Bagger293

I've just been reading about centipede bites.. Blergh! =[


----------



## Biggys

Never pick up a really angry swammerdami in your hands....:blush:


----------



## Bagger293

I wouldn't be going picking up any centipede. Not even one of the wee garden ones. They just seem angry all the time!


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> I wouldn't be going picking up any centipede. Not even one of the wee garden ones. They just seem angry all the time!


Garden ones are little Ba:censor:ds

I still want a centipede, but I just need to show my dad the new tank they have out for them, and someone to prove they can't excape from them :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

o god. centipedes are satan spawn aren't they?
i like millipedes, they are the laid back horny hippies of the invert world.


----------



## Bagger293

Yeah, millipedes seem cool. I have no beef with those guys =]


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> I've just been reading about centipede bites.. Blergh! =[


Exactly why I don't want one, also because they are escape artists and lightening quick... 



Dee_Williams said:


> o god. centipedes are satan spawn aren't they?
> i like millipedes, they are the laid back horny hippies of the invert world.


I agree, I love millipedes! I want more but they won't really fit in the tank I have.


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Yeah, millipedes seem cool. I have no beef with those guys =]


I had to laugh at that. after reading Dees post, I read yours in a hippy voice :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am gona have to sort out housing as i sort of accidentally ordered some . :blush:

and i have LOADS of rabbit poo looking eggs in with my bungii. i do love them. i sneak in when it's dark and watch them. mu ha ha.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i am gona have to sort out housing as i sort of accidentally ordered some . :blush:
> 
> and i have LOADS of rabbit poo looking eggs in with my bungii. i do love them. i sneak in when it's dark and watch them. mu ha ha.


Oooo nice what ones did you get :2thumb:

and that is awesome :no1:


----------



## Dee_Williams

it'll be a surprise. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

so, what's everyone up to today?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i am gona have to sort out housing as i sort of accidentally ordered some . :blush:
> 
> and i have LOADS of rabbit poo looking eggs in with my bungii. i do love them. i sneak in when it's dark and watch them. mu ha ha.


Yeah, I had a massive tank for mine, then I moved them over to a smaller tank, now there's not really much room.  I'll have to wait until I move back here and get a while nice set up going. :flrt:

Haha mine are always trying to escape! I had to take the lid down, they can actually lift the lid up


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> it'll be a surprise. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> so, what's everyone up to today?


I was supposed to be going to currys, but I can't really be bothered to go around and look at cookers... So, nothing, just managed to catch a massive moth for orchid, she is happy now. 

I'll go to the gym later, I'm in serious need of that. :lol2: I've not been in 2 days, I miss going. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> it'll be a surprise. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> so, what's everyone up to today?


Tease! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

and Not alot I don't think....just chilling, and no doubt being annoyed by people I don't want in my house :lol2:

And my sister is home from wales today aswell, I will get in trouble from her, I called her last night and lied and told her I brought myself a blackberry bold (the phone she really wants), and she went mad at me :lol2:

I love winding her up ^.^


----------



## Bagger293

I have to go to Edinburgh =[


----------



## Dee_Williams

but edinburgh is good. 
i drove round and round and round and round it many times looking for our hotel. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Never been to edinbourough, I have been to devon though.....not quite the same :blush::lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Bagger293 said:


> I have to go to Edinburgh =[


Yeah poor you it's a proper shit hole Edinburgh


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> Yeah poor you it's a proper shit hole Edinburgh


Edinburgh is a good night out, although I did prefer Glasgow!!


----------



## Bagger293

I just can't be bothered, it's the drive there, the looking for a parking space, the driving home again :blahblah:

I don't even need to do very much in town!


----------



## JustJack

Im soo happy!

My friend, instead of buying me a T and a scorp for my birthday at Kempton..

Is putting a order in for 4 A.Versi Slings..!


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Im soo happy!
> 
> My friend, instead of buying me a T and a scorp for my birthday at Kempton..
> 
> Is putting a order in for 4 A.Versi Slings..!


Awww special friend!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Awww special friend!


I know!

He didn't have to buy them for me.. But he insisted :lol2:

Im soo happy XD XD


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Awww special friend!


:lol2::lol2:

that just reminded me of this.....

Football Friend Lol - YouTube :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> that just reminded me of this.....
> 
> Football Friend Lol - YouTube :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> that just reminded me of this.....
> 
> Football Friend Lol - YouTube :lol2:


I was thinking the same when I wrote it!

Classic!!


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> I know!
> 
> He didn't have to buy them for me.. But he insisted :lol2:
> 
> Im soo happy XD XD



Hmmm HE insisted? He didn't try to lure you into his car first with some sweets did he???


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Hmmm HE insisted? He didn't try to lure you into his car first with some sweets did he???


Umm no... Hes a mate ! Not a peado with a white van!


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Umm no... Hes a mate ! Not a peado with a white van!


Just checking, you can't be too careful nowadays you know!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Just checking, you can't be too careful nowadays you know!


To true :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> I was thinking the same when I wrote it!
> 
> Classic!!


8)



Jonb1982 said:


> Hmmm HE insisted? He didn't try to lure you into his car first with some sweets did he???


:rotfl:



Trootle said:


> Umm no... Hes a mate ! Not a peado with a white van!


maybe he is both and it just making out he wants to buy you all this, but really want you in his van :gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

cna paedos not have different colour vans? why do they have ot be white?


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> cna paedos not have different colour vans? why do they have ot be white?


Because there is lots of white vans about, that is also why they are good for get away vans :2thumb:

and not many people have coloured vans, although saying that, we have a purple pearlesent one, and a yellow one in my village :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

*waves*
Just thought I'd pop in and say hello lovely people


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> *waves*
> Just thought I'd pop in and say hello lovely people


Heya : victory:


----------



## Jonb1982

AilsaM said:


> *waves*
> Just thought I'd pop in and say hello lovely people


Hello!!


----------



## AilsaM

Hope your all well and enjoying a lazy sunday


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Because there is lots of white vans about, that is also why they are good for get away vans :2thumb:
> 
> and not many people have coloured vans, although saying that, we have a purple pearlesent one, and a yellow one in my village :lol2:


A purple pearlescent paedo van, I don't think it would work, a White van is far more inconspicuous!!


----------



## Jonb1982

AilsaM said:


> Hope your all well and enjoying a lazy sunday


Speak for yourself, I've been a busy bee today!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

if you are nabbing people off the street surely you wouldn't care.


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> A purple pearlescent paedo van, I don't think it would work, a White van is far more inconspicuous!!


:lol2::lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> if you are nabbing people off the street surely you wouldn't care.


But, think how many white vans are out there, if you said to the police they got snatched in a white vans, that is millions of vans they need to look for, narrows down the chances of you getting caught


----------



## AilsaM

Jonb1982 said:


> Speak for yourself, I've been a busy bee today!!


Lol well I spent all day yesterday cooking for a dinner party last night and my kitchen is still a bomb site lol so yeah being a bit lazy lol


----------



## Jonb1982

The PPPV, coming to a street corner near you, watch out Trootle!!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> The PPPV, coming to a street corner near you, watch out Trootle!!


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

AilsaM said:


> Lol well I spent all day yesterday cooking for a dinner party last night and my kitchen is still a bomb site lol so yeah being a bit lazy lol


Come dine with me......


----------



## AilsaM

Jonb1982 said:


> Come dine with me......


Yup that was last night, though more relaxed than on tv :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

AilsaM said:


> Yup that was last night, though more relaxed than on tv :lol2:


Did you serve haggis and Irn Bru?


----------



## Dee_Williams

o god jon you didn't seriously aks that did you. :bash::lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Jonb1982 said:


> Did you serve haggis and Irn Bru?


Ewwww haggis, no to both :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> o god jon you didn't seriously aks that did you. :bash::lol2:


What? I thought that was fine Scottish cuisine?

Junk food is summat like a deep fried mars bar?


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: you phillistine.


----------



## vivalabam

Something tastes funky in my wrap...


----------



## snowgoose

Finally got all my information into some kind of order and typed up 

Next I need to sort bits and bobs for tomorrows shipping


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Finally got all my information into some kind of order and typed up
> 
> Next I need to sort bits and bobs for tomorrows shipping


Awesome. :no1: Sounds like you've had a busy day. :lol2:

I'm bored waiting to go to the gym, and currys I've been fored to go.


----------



## Dee_Williams

funky as in bad kerry?

sounds good jake! how is the dissecting and stuff coming along??


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Awesome. :no1: Sounds like you've had a busy day. :lol2:
> 
> I'm bored waiting to go to the gym, and currys I've been fored to go.


Ha, wasn't too bad, just needed to sort it all out 



Dee_Williams said:


> funky as in bad kerry?
> 
> sounds good jake! how is the dissecting and stuff coming along??


Well, all dissected and stuff, just need to check everything against the paper, also send the other two off to other people to have a look at, await their results and see what happens


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: you phillistine.


Is that bad?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> funky as in bad kerry?
> 
> sounds good jake! how is the dissecting and stuff coming along??


Not sure, just different. :lol2: May have been the new ham, I made mum get me some new ham as she ate all my other stuff. :devil:



snowgoose said:


> Ha, wasn't too bad, just needed to sort it all out


Yeah, suppose it's just a bit time consuming. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Not sure, just different. :lol2: May have been the new ham, I made mum get me some new ham as she ate all my other stuff. :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, suppose it's just a bit time consuming. :lol2:


Yeah, it took a while, but that was the "easy" part. Now I need to cross check everything against the description paper, which will be, erm, fun :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:no1: to you jake for being ar*ed to do it at all.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Yeah, it took a while, but that was the "easy" part. Now I need to cross check everything against the description paper, which will be, erm, fun :lol2:


Rather you than me! :lol2:

I just had some cake. :flrt: I feel better now, I needed a bit of cake. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> :no1: to you jake for being ar*ed to do it at all.


Thanks :lol:

It's really interesting once you get into it, it just takes a while to get started :lol2:

But, hopefully I can get an ID for them


----------



## Biggys

Buckinghamshire Statement of Commissioning Priorities for Academic Year 2011-12 for the provision of education and training for 16-19 year olds



Developments must consider the* 'wrap around support'* required for vulnerable groups of young people accessing Skills Centre provision not just the curriculum needs;
:lol:


----------



## Biggys

This is so :censor:ing confusing, each different place just scream the same :censor: at you, then confuses you with even more :censor: then asks for money..........:whip::whip::whip:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> This is so :censor:ing confusing, each different place just scream the same :censor: at you, then confuses you with even more :censor: then asks for money..........:whip::whip::whip:


What are you trying to do?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> What are you trying to do?


Trying to find somewhere I can re-sit my GSCE's and they are all confusing, and keep chatting the same of crap :bash:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Trying to find somewhere I can re-sit my GSCE's and they are all confusing, and keep chatting the same of crap :bash:


Have you tried a college? You can normally resit them for free. 

Although if I'm honest, don't worry, GCSEs mean nothing in the long run, if you can get yourself onto a college course you can usually re-do the main ones (maths and english) for free... 

There's normally foundation levels for people who haven't got good results where you can get the grades in that, to then go onto the actual college course.


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> This is so :censor:ing confusing, each different place just scream the same :censor: at you, then confuses you with even more :censor: then asks for money..........:whip::whip::whip:





Biggys said:


> Trying to find somewhere I can re-sit my GSCE's and they are all confusing, and keep chatting the same of crap :bash:


 
Aww not good, hope you find somewhere


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Have you tried a college? You can normally resit them for free.


I contacted connextions, about colleges, and now I looked though al the links, they didn't actually give me any links to colleges.....*face palm*

you can re-sit for free ? :hmm:

I think I'm just going to get my dad to drive me to a local college and I can talk to them properly then, not have to put up with loads of useless crap :devil:




vivalabam said:


> Although if I'm honest, don't worry, GCSEs mean nothing in the long run, if you can get yourself onto a college course you can usually re-do the main ones (maths and english) for free...
> 
> There's normally foundation levels for people who haven't got good results where you can get the grades in that, to then go onto the actual college course.


I took the foundation levels and still done crap :blush:

but to be fair I don't think they were that bad seeing as I had 3 years off school.

I just want to sort out my results so I can get on with my life. really just starting to get on my nerves if the school had given me the proper stuff to revise from and applied for home tutiton funding for me, all of this could have been avoided, but no they had to :censor: me over that one last time....:devil:


----------



## stroodsue

the woman is here!!! now then lol whats all this? cheap RUB's???


----------



## spinnin_tom

stroodsue said:


> the woman is here!!! now then lol whats all this? cheap RUB's???



who let the dog in?

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> who let the dog in?
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ooooooh!


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> who let the dog in?
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


That's you grounded for a month!!


----------



## Biggys

stroodsue said:


> the woman is here!!! now then lol whats all this? cheap RUB's???


you give out cheap rubs ?,

Callum will be here soon.........:whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> you give out cheap rubs ?,
> 
> Callum will be here soon.........:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

spinnin_tom said:


> who let the dog in?
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i can't beleive you said that tom! i would so batter you for that! :gasp:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> i can't beleive you said that tom! i would so batter you for that! :gasp:


Please batter him :2thumb:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

nah. i don't do requests. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

I also think you should batter Tom :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> nah. i don't do requests. :lol2:


Go beat Tom now!

^^ Thats wasnt a request


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Go beat Tom now!
> 
> ^^ Thats wasnt a request


Bwahahaha.....looks like you will be getting a beating aswell :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

nah i am a good girl :halo:


----------



## spinnin_tom

well that's a relief
if i'm not on tomorrow, mum killed me when i got home


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> nah i am a good girl :halo:


Pffffttt yeah right :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

good! i should so think so! talking to your mum like that. you should be ashamed. :devil:

go and make her a cup of tea and say sorry. make me one too. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> good! i should so think so! talking to your mum like that. you should be ashamed. :devil:
> 
> go and make her a cup of tea and say sorry. make me one too. :lol2:



yes dee, sorry dee.
i'm not in though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Wait that was toms mum ? :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Wait that was toms mum ? :lol2:


I didn't even realise!

Ahahah :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

yeah that's my mum
she knows what i'm like, and probably knows that's a joke

that's sue from the fb group :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah that's my mum
> she knows what i'm like, and probably knows that's a joke
> 
> that's sue from the fb group :lol2:


:lol2:

I never knew that :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

good grief you lot are slow on the uptake!


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> good grief you lot are slow on the uptake!


:blush:


----------



## Bagger293

AilsaM said:


> Ewwww haggis, no to both :lol2:


Whaddya mean "Ewwww haggis"?! Haggis is immense!! =]

I'd wondered where you had gone! Are you back for good or have you disappeared again since posting this afternoon?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I contacted connextions, about colleges, and now I looked though al the links, they didn't actually give me any links to colleges.....*face palm*
> 
> you can re-sit for free ? :hmm:
> 
> I think I'm just going to get my dad to drive me to a local college and I can talk to them properly then, not have to put up with loads of useless crap :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the foundation levels and still done crap :blush:
> 
> but to be fair I don't think they were that bad seeing as I had 3 years off school.
> 
> I just want to sort out my results so I can get on with my life. really just starting to get on my nerves if the school had given me the proper stuff to revise from and applied for home tutiton funding for me, all of this could have been avoided, but no they had to :censor: me over that one last time....:devil:


I think so, if you do a course at the college, not 100% sure but I know a lot of the people in my course were resitting something from their GCSEs. 

Yeah good idea, it's best to actually go there and speak to a person, all this online crap does my head in, you never get the actual information you need. 

No, but it will be like starting fresh at college, they help you through it and stuff, much better than at school where there's loads of things, and it sounds like you didn't really spend a great deal at school.  

Just forget school and your grades, go and speak to someone in a college and they can hopefully sort you out, you're still young and there will be lots of people in the same position as you are, there's no reason why they wouldn't help you if you;re willing to learn. 

Another thing to do is actually go into connections and speak to a person in there, it's what I did and they signed me up for college, I didn't even know we had one before that. :blush:

My friend got the same kind of grades as you and went onto go uni, she quit because she had an argument with some guy or something (in my opinion a wasted oppertunity), but she still got there!


----------



## vivalabam

Kinda wrote an essay there, sorry Tyler! 

Hello everyone, I'm back from the gym, pretty knackered now I did an hour there, I think I'm doing the same tomorrow, I'll go early in the day as well, bit of effort needed for tomorrow! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Kinda wrote an essay there, sorry Tyler!
> 
> Hello everyone, I'm back from the gym, pretty knackered now I did an hour there, I think I'm doing the same tomorrow, I'll go early in the day as well, bit of effort needed for tomorrow! :lol2:


Hello Kerry :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Hello Kerry :flrt:


Hey ya, how are you? :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I think so, if you do a course at the college, not 100% sure but I know a lot of the people in my course were resitting something from their GCSEs.
> 
> Yeah good idea, it's best to actually go there and speak to a person, all this online crap does my head in, you never get the actual information you need.
> 
> No, but it will be like starting fresh at college, they help you through it and stuff, much better than at school where there's loads of things, and it sounds like you didn't really spend a great deal at school.
> 
> Just forget school and your grades, go and speak to someone in a college and they can hopefully sort you out, you're still young and there will be lots of people in the same position as you are, there's no reason why they wouldn't help you if you;re willing to learn.
> 
> Another thing to do is actually go into connections and speak to a person in there, it's what I did and they signed me up for college, I didn't even know we had one before that. :blush:
> 
> My friend got the same kind of grades as you and went onto go uni, she quit because she had an argument with some guy or something (in my opinion a wasted oppertunity), but she still got there!


I will have to do that Kerry 

I get what you mean if I start college it will be a new start and it will give me new focuses etc
and yeah I will drop into connextions at some point at way I will be able to talk things though without having confusion 

Well that is a reassureance to be honest, and yeah I have to agree with you was a waste of her time 

Thanks for the help and that Kerry :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

the snakey people all poofed when they got an off topic back. and we were trying so hard to convert them to inverts too.


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I will have to do that Kerry
> 
> I get what you mean if I start college it will be a new start and it will give me new focuses etc
> and yeah I will drop into connextions at some point at way I will be able to talk things though without having confusion
> 
> Well that is a reassureance to be honest, and yeah I have to agree with you was a waste of her time
> 
> Thanks for the help and that Kerry :flrt:


I was in the exact same position you were when I left school, except I was 17 as I did a year at 6th form which I failed. So I was totally lost as well! I know what it's like, so try not to worry, things will all fall into place eventually. :flrt: There's loads of people to help you these days, just got to find them! :lol2:

You might find you like college, I did, when it's only 2 years, or 3 years you feel it's more do-able, plus everything counts towards something, unlike school where everything seems pointles until you get exams. :blush:

Also there's no moron bullies (not sure if you suffered from that, doubt it!) but I did badly, and none of them were at my college, well, 1 was but she didn't have all her moron friends so was nice to me. :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> the snakey people all poofed when they got an off topic back. and we were trying so hard to convert them to inverts too.


I know they would go, I'm kinda glad, I didn't really take a shine to them. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I was in the exact same position you were when I left school, except I was 17 as I did a year at 6th form which I failed. So I was totally lost as well! I know what it's like, so try not to worry, things will all fall into place eventually. :flrt: There's loads of people to help you these days, just got to find them! :lol2:


Yeah just got to stop getting stressed out over it, and start looking :blush::lol2:



vivalabam said:


> You might find you like college, I did, when it's only 2 years, or 3 years you feel it's more do-able, plus everything counts towards something, unlike school where everything seems pointles until you get exams. :blush:


To bo honest I think I would enjoy college because you will actually learn something you want to 




vivalabam said:


> Also there's no moron bullies (not sure if you suffered from that, doubt it!) but I did badly, and none of them were at my college, well, 1 was but she didn't have all her moron friends so was nice to me. :lol2:


Awww sorry to here about that


----------



## JustJack

Urrrrgh, left my phone charger at my dads.. Now wont be able to use my phone for 2 weeks 

Not that it is a problem.. I just like to have it on me when I go out etc.


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yeah just got to stop getting stressed out over it, and start looking :blush::lol2:
> 
> 
> To bo honest I think I would enjoy college because you will actually learn something you want to
> 
> 
> 
> Awww sorry to here about that


Yeah, it will all work out in the end. :lol2:

Yeah exactly, i enjoyed it, I liked the atmosphere more than anything, be in an environment where I don't have to hide the whole time :lol2:

Haha it's ok, was a lone time ago now!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, it will all work out in the end. :lol2:
> 
> Yeah exactly, i enjoyed it, I liked the atmosphere more than anything, be in an environment where I don't have to hide the whole time :lol2:
> 
> Haha it's ok, was a lone time ago now!


 
Yeah hopefully 

and awww thats ok then


----------



## empirecook




----------



## spinnin_tom

wtf is that\?

hi mate


----------



## Dee_Williams

it is from the goonies. the name escapes me. it is sad if you haven't seen it, is a good film. gods i feel old now.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> it is from the goonies. the name escapes me. it is sad if you haven't seen it, is a good film. gods i feel old now.


Sloth!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> it is from the goonies. the name escapes me. it is sad if you haven't seen it, is a good film. gods i feel old now.


haven't seen it


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Sloth!!



LOL
:2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Just fed all the spiders. :flrt:

Hopefully my N. Chromatus is getting ready to moult, it;s spent the last few weeks digging, and refused food today. 

I also had 2 of them take a stroll on me. :whip: I need to change the sub on them two, all they do is come out when I open the lid, it's not dried up like I'd hoped. >_<

I also have mushrooms growing in anothers tank, I saw some the other day, removed a big chunk of sub without loosing any fingers, now I had another one growing, think that needs to be changed! Also more ventilation added, but there is cross ventilation, weird...


----------



## empirecook

spinnin_tom said:


> wtf is that\?
> 
> hi mate


Hi bro. 

As your a youngster, and haven't seen the film:

The Goonies - Chocolate - YouTube Ruth, Ruth, Ruth...Baby, Ruth.

The Goonies - Hey you Guys - YouTube

Get the film, It's epic. haha.


----------



## Biggys

The genic is evil :gasp:

Will up load photos :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> The genic is evil :gasp:
> 
> Will up load photos :lol2:


Your geniculata?! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> The genic is evil :gasp:
> 
> Will up load photos :lol2:


Why, what's it done? :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

Herro! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Why, what's it done? :gasp:


was trying to rehouse her and she was like

"you rehouse me NAO or I kill you"

I rehoused here and she was like

"you re-housed me? I kill you anywai"

:lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> Herro! :lol2:


Awesome shot!

I think im turning into Tom :O

Tyler I have liked 30 of your photos today :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Awesome shot!
> 
> I think im turning into Tom :O
> 
> Tyler I have liked 30 of your photos today :lol2:


Thanks dude  
you have given my like 40 odd :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> Herro! :lol2:


Aww how... Cute? Grumpy? Evil? :lol2: Can't quite find a word... 



Biggys said:


> was trying to rehouse her and she was like
> 
> "you rehouse me NAO or I kill you"
> 
> I rehoused here and she was like
> 
> "you re-housed me? I kill you anywai"
> 
> :lol2:


LOL! Sounds like a friendly little T. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

40 :shock:

:lol2:

And thats me done for the night! Night guys


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Aww how... Cute? Grumpy? Evil? :lol2: Can't quite find a word...


At one point she was striking at me while flicking hairs 







vivalabam said:


> LOL! Sounds like a friendly little T. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
:lol2::lol2:


she is a nice T normally :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Cute spider is cute! :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> 40 :shock:
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> And thats me done for the night! Night guys


Night! 



Biggys said:


> At one point she was striking at me while flicking hairs
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> she is a nice T normally :lol2:


LOL! That's one confused T! Atleast you got her in ok though. :lol2: Yeah sometimes they just don't like being poked and moved around, no idea why. :whistling2:



Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> Cute spider is cute! :flrt:


Now that is very cute! :flrt:

Today went by so quick, now tonight is going so slow, I think it's because I told myself I'm not allowed more food. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! That's one confused T! Atleast you got her in ok though. :lol2: Yeah sometimes they just don't like being poked and moved around, no idea why. :whistling2:


Yeah she is still really angry in her tub :lol2:





vivalabam said:


> Now that is very cute! :flrt:
> 
> Today went by so quick, now tonight is going so slow, I think it's because I told myself I'm not allowed more food. :blush:


Indeed :flrt:

and awwwwww, I'm sure you can have something :lol:

did you see my scorpion pictures ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yeah she is still really angry in her tub :lol2:
> 
> Indeed :flrt:
> 
> and awwwwww, I'm sure you can have something :lol:
> 
> did you see my scorpion pictures ?


Haha at least she can't bite you in there. :lol2:

I'm tempted by some cake, but I think it's because I'm bored, not hungry. Mums watching crap on TV and I keep getting own on my x box. :blush:

I did indeed, they are pretty snazzy. :no1:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha at least she can't bite you in there. :lol2:
> 
> I'm tempted by some cake, but I think it's because I'm bored, not hungry. Mums watching crap on TV and I keep getting own on my x box. :blush:
> 
> I did indeed, they are pretty snazzy. :no1:


Thanks 

Have some Cake :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

Right now I'm done winding people up I'm off to bed, Night Kerry :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

morning. was meant ot be going into carlisle but the blooming pick up won't start! ARGH.:bash:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> morning. was meant ot be going into carlisle but the blooming pick up won't start! ARGH.:bash:


Nightmare lol

Morning!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> morning. was meant ot be going into carlisle but the blooming pick up won't start! ARGH.:bash:


That sucks! Do you live on a farm? I've been wondering this for ages. :lol2:

Morning everyone! No idea what my plans are today, so far I've eaten breakfast... I've turned the water on so a shower may be next! :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Meh, might as well say "Morning" to everyone as I'm awake and it would be rude not to 

Just posted more orders out


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Meh, might as well say "Morning" to everyone as I'm awake and it would be rude not to
> 
> Just posted more orders out


:lol2: Thanks for considering us. :whistling2:

Ah right, we'll have some happy people tomorrow then. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Thanks for considering us. :whistling2:
> 
> Ah right, we'll have some happy people tomorrow then. :lol2:


It's ok 

Hopefully yes :lol2: still got a few bits to shift but hopefully they will go today so I can stop worrying about moving them 

Hows you?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> It's ok
> 
> Hopefully yes :lol2: still got a few bits to shift but hopefully they will go today so I can stop worrying about moving them
> 
> Hows you?


Ah right, are they bits that are already sold, or extras that came with the order? 

Yeah I'm not too bad thanks, still trying to work out what to do today. :blush:

You?


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, are they bits that are already sold, or extras that came with the order?
> 
> Yeah I'm not too bad thanks, still trying to work out what to do today. :blush:
> 
> You?


Well, I had a customer cancel their order ( which I'm not really worried about ), so just re-selling everything as I don't need / want it 

Other than that, today I need to sort out more orders for sending away tomorrow, and then I can relax


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Well, I had a customer cancel their order ( which I'm not really worried about ), so just re-selling everything as I don't need / want it
> 
> Other than that, today I need to sort out more orders for sending away tomorrow, and then I can relax


Ah right, that sounds exciting. :lol2: Shame about the order cancel, bet that makes things a bit more difficult, but I suppose it's part of the job. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, that sounds exciting. :lol2: Shame about the order cancel, bet that makes things a bit more difficult, but I suppose it's part of the job. :lol2:


It's not too bad really as most of it has ended up being bought by customers who are having things sent out this week anyway, so there's not really any more parcels to send


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> It's not too bad really as most of it has ended up being bought by customers who are having things sent out this week anyway, so there's not really any more parcels to send


Ah right, well it all works out in the end then. :lol2:

I've just showered and I'm still confused as to what I'm going to do...


----------



## Dee_Williams

go back to bed. i did. 

am so miffed with my pick up.

so me and the dog will brave the gale force winds (ok probably not quite that bad) in a bit and go to the post office. nice 3 mile trek in this weather. sigh. that's 3 miles ish total. 

o and yes i do live on a farm. middle of no wheres vil.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> go back to bed. i did.
> 
> am so miffed with my pick up.
> 
> so me and the dog will brave the gale force winds (ok probably not quite that bad) in a bit and go to the post office. nice 3 mile trek in this weather. sigh. that's 3 miles ish total.
> 
> o and yes i do live on a farm. middle of no wheres vil.


Haha, we all do it. :lol2:

That sucks. You have a hurricane and everything up there, rather you than me! 

Ah really that's so awesome! :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

we dropped the net on the trampoline last night. could so see it flying off otherwise. is certainly wild here at mo, although obviously nowhere near as bad as in america.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> we dropped the net on the trampoline last night. could so see it flying off otherwise. is certainly wild here at mo, although obviously nowhere near as bad as in america.


Ah yeah, that was a good idea! Yeah mum was looking at the weather up there as my OH is in Lancaster, I must text him at some point, make sure he's still alive. :blush:

It's quite windy here, but nothing really out of the ordinary...


----------



## vivalabam

Just found one of the male congos dead.  They have been adult for about 3 months, he did the deed the other day, he must have just given up now.


----------



## Dee_Williams

tis blowing a hoolie here. we are about erm 120 ish miles higher though than your o/h? summat like that.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Magical Monday, Good luck to the Toon the night!!! *


----------



## b.alston

have you tried drinking raw eggs i hav and its a selective taste 
:2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

QPR victory, Barton to score the winner!!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Jonb1982 said:


> QPR victory, Barton to score the winner!!


Haha.

Nah, 2-1 to the Toon, Barton to be sent off.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> tis blowing a hoolie here. we are about erm 120 ish miles higher though than your o/h? summat like that.


Seriously? Wow that's some serious wind!


----------



## AilsaM

It's bloomin horrible here too, blowing a gale up here, not gale force winds but strong enough and the rain OMG


----------



## vivalabam

It's now gone bright and sunny, I might go into town... :whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM

Want to send some sunshine up here :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

an epic walk of windiness later. bloody hell i am knackered. fighting the wind all the way there and getting blown along on the way back. :roll2:


----------



## AilsaM

I aint going out in that, NO WAY, gale force winds, driving heavy rain, nop stayin put :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Right, that's everything tubed, although I did get haired by a T.ockerti :lol:

just need to de-flatpack the boxes and the print the labels, but that can wait


----------



## Dee_Williams

sounds very organised jake! :2thumb:

i don't really have a choice about going out in this weather, i have ot go get my daughter off the school bus, feed the pigs and calves and sort the birds out. so meh really.  :devil:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> sounds very organised jake! :2thumb:
> 
> i don't really have a choice about going out in this weather, i have ot go get my daughter off the school bus, feed the pigs and calves and sort the birds out. so meh really.  :devil:


Haha, I like to be organised, can't stand being unorganised, it does my head in


----------



## Dee_Williams

i presume you mean you can't stand to be unorganised? you can come here and organise my house if you like.................


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> i presume you mean you can't stand to be unorganised? you can come here and organise my house if you like.................


Errr, yes, that's what I said 

Ha, no thanks, not a lot else in my life is this organised but I like to keep my business organised, make sure the right customers get the right Ts and all


----------



## JustJack

Hello guys : victory:


----------



## Dee_Williams

hi jack. 

that's a shame, will really have to get my bum in gear and sort everything out here shortly.

wind is definately getting worse. not me, outside.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> hi jack.
> 
> that's a shame, will really have to get my bum in gear and sort everything out here shortly.
> 
> wind is definately getting worse. not me, outside.


Hey Dee :flrt: :flrt:

How are you?


----------



## Dee_Williams

good ta. bit concerned about this weather but at least it isn't a proper hurricane.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> good ta. bit concerned about this weather but at least it isn't a proper hurricane.


Yeh its proper windy here! :O


----------



## Dee_Williams

i walked home with aerin rather quickly.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> i walked home with aerin rather quickly.


:lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Tired just got in


----------



## vivalabam

I'm well knackered now! Just been to town, got a few bits then did an hour at the gym, now I've got to walk the dog... I've pretty much eaten everything in sight so it's probably time to go. :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

I have been building a Waltzer up all morning


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> I have been building a Waltzer up all morning


Sounds exciting!

I'm hopefully getting a new laptop tonight! They haven't fixed mine in 21 days so they have given me vouchers to get a new one. :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Sounds exciting!
> 
> I'm hopefully getting a new laptop tonight! They haven't fixed mine in 21 days so they have given me vouchers to get a new one. :flrt:


Bloody useless 

How much do the vouchers give you?

I've just had a mini heart attack while trying to tub a couple of little S.calceatum slings 

Both ran for it across the floor so that's another species now added to the "handling" list :bash:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Bloody useless
> 
> How much do the vouchers give you?
> 
> I've just had a mini heart attack while trying to tub a couple of little S.calceatum slings
> 
> Both ran for it across the floor so that's another species now added to the "handling" list :bash:


£330, and mums going to put some money towards a new one as well. :flrt: Hope she doesn't come out with "we have to wait for Piersons mums discount", I've well got myself ready for a new one. I've ben without a laptop for 6 weeks, it's just not good.  

Haha oh dear! Did you get them back ok?


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> £330, and mums going to put some money towards a new one as well. :flrt: Hope she doesn't come out with "we have to wait for Piersons mums discount", I've well got myself ready for a new one. I've ben without a laptop for 6 weeks, it's just not good.
> 
> Haha oh dear! Did you get them back ok?


haha, sounds good, should be able to pic up a not bad one  I guess the vouchers are for somewhere like PCWorld ?

Ha, yes they were fine after their little sprint, they just wanted to get rid of some of their excess energy :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> haha, sounds good, should be able to pic up a not bad one  I guess the vouchers are for somewhere like PCWorld ?
> 
> Ha, yes they were fine after their little sprint, they just wanted to get rid of some of their excess energy :lol2:


Curry's. :lol2: We went the other day, there's some pretty decent ones really, well better than mine! All I can do with mihe is go on the internet... That's it.  

Ah right, well that's fair enough, we all do it! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

cool, new stuff is always good. :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> cool, new stuff is always good. :no1:


Especially a laptop! When I've not had one for so long! :flrt: I might actually be able to come on here more. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i'm getting a Lasiodora parahybana <3


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm getting a Lasiodora parahybana <3


Awesome. :no1:


----------



## Bagger293

Okay it's happened already, I've started thinking about how I can get another T quick!

Birthday coming up, get some stuff that way seeing as I can never think of anything I want.

What to get though!? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Sounds exciting!
> 
> I'm hopefully getting a new laptop tonight! They haven't fixed mine in 21 days so they have given me vouchers to get a new one. :flrt:


Yes was great fun but hard work nice to meet up with the gaff lads again.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Okay it's happened already, I've started thinking about how I can get another T quick!
> 
> Birthday coming up, get some stuff that way seeing as I can never think of anything I want.
> 
> What to get though!? :mf_dribble:


Invert Imports, Your One Stop Invert Shop :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

Bagger293 said:


> Okay it's happened already, I've started thinking about how I can get another T quick!
> 
> Birthday coming up, get some stuff that way seeing as I can never think of anything I want.
> 
> What to get though!? :mf_dribble:


I have a spare H Maculata female she is stunning any good?


----------



## Bagger293

Haha, possibly a little ambitious for me at this stage Ole, but thanks for the thought =]

Read that they're pretty fast and the first result on them on google is a bite report! :lol2:

And JIMMINY CRICKET, Tom! That place has *everything!*


----------



## empirecook

Bagger293 said:


> Okay it's happened already, I've started thinking about how I can get another T quick!
> 
> Birthday coming up, get some stuff that way seeing as I can never think of anything I want.
> 
> What to get though!? :mf_dribble:


Martin Goss

There's a few Brachy species to choose from which are always known to be great.

1cm Balfouri's at £30 or £70 for a 3cm - And although they are old worlds, they are not the most aggressive ones, aswell as being easy to keep (dry substrate) and no humidity to worry about. And great communally. 

Avic's if they tickle your pickle.

Looks like Martin has a new site aswell. And it looks good. :no1:


----------



## Bagger293

empirecook said:


> Martin Goss
> 
> There's a few Brachy species to choose from which are always known to be great.
> 
> 1cm Balfouri's at £30 or £70 for a 3cm


Wooft! That's pretty pricey for an early venture I reckon. Maybe wait until the bug's bitten hard before I dive in at that sort of cost.



empirecook said:


> Avic's if they tickle your pickle.


Avics?! :flrt: I have major swoon for avics! I may just have to go down that route I think although the ventilation aspect worries me slightly (do you actually need air flow that you can feel in the room? Or just holes in the sides?


----------



## spinnin_tom

martin goss' picture on the main page of scorpions is a C.gracilis ( i think)
why can't he have those lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

lots of holes. plenty around the bottom and top and every quarter round the pot and a good mesh lid too.


----------



## Bagger293

What about airflow? Do you need to be able to feel the air moving? Like, I mean, do I need to get a small fan or anything to blow air about in my living room?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> What about airflow? Do you need to be able to feel the air moving? Like, I mean, do I need to get a small fan or anything to blow air about in my living room?


 are we still on avics?
thety need good cross ventilation, holes on the side of their container


----------



## Bagger293

Yep we're still on avics. I'm trying to discover if having holes around the container is enough or if I'll actually need a fan blowing air about my living room?


----------



## empirecook

Bagger293 said:


> Avics?! :flrt: I have major swoon for avics! I may just have to go down that route I think although the ventilation aspect worries me slightly (do you actually need air flow that you can feel in the room? Or just holes in the sides?


I haven't personally kept avics, but If I remember correctly. Humidity can become more of a problem for them - But I'm open to be corrected. 

What I would suggest though is using tights securely stretched over the top of an enclosure - In replacement of a lid. (Assuming you will keep them in tubs). Aswell as ventilation on there tubs. (Soldering iron is good for this)

As well as keeping springtails to reduce the risk of mould. :2thumb:


----------



## Bagger293

Well whatever I get will need to go into an attractive looking enclosure so my gf will let me keep it in the living room (the only suitable room in the house) so I was thinking HOS stuff.. 

If humidity is a problem then maybe I should fuggedabout it =[ We have the most humidly aired house in the world!


----------



## vivalabam

Yey! A laptop! I've got a new laptop! I'm so happy. :flrt:

It's pink, and it works, and I've installed everything without going mad with rage.

and I have spell check! I can't promise my posts will make sense any more, but I won't be spelling things as wrong any more! Woo hoo! 

And, I have word! I've not had word for years, and now I have it! :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

welcome to the 21st century kerry


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> welcome to the 21st century kerry


I've had a laptop since I was 17, but it broke about 3 months ago, it went in for repair and they didn't fix it within 21 days so i got vouchers to buy a new one. :flrt:


----------



## empirecook

vivalabam said:


> Yey! A laptop! I've got a new laptop! I'm so happy. :flrt:
> 
> It's pink, and it works, and I've installed everything without going mad with rage.
> 
> and I have spell check! I can't promise my posts will make sense any more, but I won't be spelling things as wrong any more! Woo hoo!
> 
> And, I have word! I've not had word for years, and now I have it! :flrt:


I'm surprised you didn't tell us in pink. :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

empirecook said:


> I'm surprised you didn't tell us in pink. :gasp:


The laptop is pink, doesn't mean everything is now in pink. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

It was a choice of pink and red, I don't do red...


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> The laptop is pink, doesn't mean everything is now in pink. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> It was a choice of pink and red, I don't do red...


booooo red :devil:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> booooo red :devil:


Exactly! Let some boring person have that and I'll take bright pink! :flrt:

I'm shocked at how fast this beast is, I'm used to an old computer that takes about 5 minutes to do anything. :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Exactly! Let some boring person have that and I'll take bright pink! :flrt:
> 
> I'm shocked at how fast this beast is, I'm used to an old computer that takes about 5 minutes to do anything. :blush:


i prefer my boring old silver laptop 

red is too "look at me "


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> i prefer my boring old silver laptop
> 
> red is too "look at me "


Yeah, this one was cheap, it's like a clearance price, but does everything the same as the others, so i thought eh, why not. With everything it still came to over £500, so not really cheap!


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, this one was cheap, it's like a clearance price, but does everything the same as the others, so i thought eh, why not. With everything it still came to over £500, so not really cheap!


:gasp:
damn


----------



## Dee_Williams

they always sneak in extras so thnigs aren't as cheap as you think.


----------



## empirecook

Who remembers this little banger? Sweet Like Chocolate - Shanks & Bigfoot - YouTube

Also, its all about blue! The colour blue even has a song!
Eiffel 65 - Blue (Da Ba Dee) (Original Video with subtitles) - YouTube

Pink? Pfft! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

empirecook said:


> Who remembers this little banger? Sweet Like Chocolate - Shanks & Bigfoot - YouTube
> 
> Also, its all about blue! The colour blue even has a song!
> Eiffel 65 - Blue (Da Ba Dee) (Original Video with subtitles) - YouTube
> 
> Pink? Pfft! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I remember the first on!!

Banging tune :lol2:


----------



## empirecook

Trootle said:


> I remember the first on!!
> 
> Banging tune :lol2:


You like?

Then this will rock ya socks! 


I'm In the mood for a old school disco. :notworthy:


----------



## JustJack

empirecook said:


> You like?
> 
> Then this will rock ya socks!
> 
> 
> I'm In the mood for a old school disco. :notworthy:


Hahah!!

I havnt heard this song in years!!

WOOOOP! :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> The laptop is pink, doesn't mean everything is now in pink. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> It was a choice of pink and red, I don't do red...


Oooh, missed this :lol:

What did you get in the end?


----------



## Biggys

BOOM ALL UP IN DA FACE!!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> they always sneak in extras so thnigs aren't as cheap as you think.


I know, I can't believe word is £100, it's shocking! It also can only be used on one computer, like are you serious... 



snowgoose said:


> Oooh, missed this :lol:
> 
> What did you get in the end?


hp pavillion g series, no idea what that means, something about a processor? It does all the things I want, internet is fast, my game works and is fast, and word works, I'm one very happy girl!


----------



## empirecook

vivalabam said:


> II can't believe word is £100


Neither can I. And I refuse to pay. Why should people pay for Microsoft programmes when Bill gates is already a multi-millionaire? :crazy:

I always use the illegal ones, Or ones from my dad...who works in pc world. :whistling2:


----------



## sp1d8r

empirecook said:


> Neither can I. And I refuse to pay. Why should people pay for Microsoft programmes when Bill gates is already a multi-millionaire? :crazy:
> 
> I always use the illegal ones, Or ones from my dad...who works in pc world. :whistling2:


I like ur style LOL, my cousin is like a self proclaimed Neo from the matrix, can get u anything computer wise under the radar :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning!


----------



## snowgoose

Morning all 

More parcels posted off today so I can rest ( for a bit now  )

How is everyone?


----------



## vivalabam

empirecook said:


> Neither can I. And I refuse to pay. Why should people pay for Microsoft programmes when Bill gates is already a multi-millionaire? :crazy:
> 
> I always use the illegal ones, Or ones from my dad...who works in pc world. :whistling2:


Yeah I have done for ages, but I need itt for uni, they only accept word documents, which is a nightmare. I was using open office but I had to write and essay, then fiddle around until it finally went onto word at uni, was so much effort. You can only go on the computers for half hour and they always have a massive que. >_< 

Haha lucky!



Jonb1982 said:


> Morning!


Morning! How are you?



snowgoose said:


> Morning all
> 
> More parcels posted off today so I can rest ( for a bit now  )
> 
> How is everyone?


Morning! That sounds good! Are you now preparing for your next import? 

I'm not too bad, just chillin' on the sofa with my new laptop. :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I have done for ages, but I need itt for uni, they only accept word documents, which is a nightmare. I was using open office but I had to write and essay, then fiddle around until it finally went onto word at uni, was so much effort. You can only go on the computers for half hour and they always have a massive que. >_<
> 
> Haha lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> Morning! How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Morning! That sounds good! Are you now preparing for your next import?
> 
> I'm not too bad, just chillin' on the sofa with my new laptop. :flrt:


ha, not quite yet, will be over the weekend though 

just waiting for an address so I can send one of these haplopelma over to Volker in Germany to have a little looksy at and see what he reckons


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> ha, not quite yet, will be over the weekend though
> 
> just waiting for an address so I can send one of these haplopelma over to Volker in Germany to have a little looksy at and see what he reckons


Ah right fair enough, so time to relax then? :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Ha, I wish 

Nope, still need to process any orders I get before the import closes and pass them onto the supplier so they get added to the import. More posting to do later in the week, couple more bits to sort today for posting tomorrow etc etc :lol:

I can relax for a bit, but my relaxing is reading various taxonomy papers, so it's kind of work related, but hobby as well 

( yes I'm sad  )


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Ha, I wish
> 
> Nope, still need to process any orders I get before the import closes and pass them onto the supplier so they get added to the import. More posting to do later in the week, couple more bits to sort today for posting tomorrow etc etc :lol:
> 
> I can relax for a bit, but my relaxing is reading various taxonomy papers, so it's kind of work related, but hobby as well
> 
> ( yes I'm sad  )


Ah right, do you never get any days off, you always seem so busy!


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, do you never get any days off, you always seem so busy!


Erm, I'd like to say I did, but I would be lying :lol2:

it's not too bad cos it's not work constantly  but most days do have something work related going on at some point :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Erm, I'd like to say I did, but I would be lying :lol2:
> 
> it's not too bad cos it's not work constantly  but most days do have something work related going on at some point :lol:


Ah right, well that's not so bad, and I suppose it's something you enjoy. Plus you get to work from home, I'd so love to do that. :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, well that's not so bad, and I suppose it's something you enjoy. Plus you get to work from home, I'd so love to do that. :flrt:


It would be better if there was more money in selling inverts :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> It would be better if there was more money in selling inverts :lol2:


Yeah, that's why I think I'll get a different job. :lol2: Fun working from home and doing something you enjoy, but I'm high maintenance. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, that's why I think I'll get a different job. :lol2: Fun working from home and doing something you enjoy, but I'm high maintenance. :blush:


yeah, mind you I don't really do it for the money anyway, so it's not a problem for me, but it pays for itself and the shipping from the supplier and a couple of bits for myself every now and again so I'm happy :lol:

and, yes, I did notice your maintenance level was quite high :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> yeah, mind you I don't really do it for the money anyway, so it's not a problem for me, but it pays for itself and the shipping from the supplier and a couple of bits for myself every now and again so I'm happy :lol:
> 
> and, yes, I did notice your maintenance level was quite high :lol:


Yeah, as long as it gets you by and you're having a good time then it's all good. :lol2: Also lucky on the free bits! I wouldn't mind a free T or 7. :lol2:

Yeah, my poor boyfriend hey. :blush: And mum, she pays for most things... :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, as long as it gets you by and you're having a good time then it's all good. :lol2: Also lucky on the free bits! I wouldn't mind a free T or 7. :lol2:
> 
> Yeah, my poor boyfriend hey. :blush: And mum, she pays for most things... :whistling2:


haha, well, my signature is slowly growing :lol2: ( still don't ever think I will have a huge collection though  )

yup, poor boyfriend and mum :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> haha, well, my signature is slowly growing :lol2: ( still don't ever think I will have a huge collection though  )
> 
> yup, poor boyfriend and mum :lol:


Yeah, I've no idea how my collection got so big! Although I don't really want any more, maybe one or two phambos. :mf_dribble: Also some Brachys if they come about. :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Time to go to the gym.  At least I don't have to walk the dog today... :lol2:

Edit: I went out and it rained, so I turned round and came back.


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah you wuss! 

i've walked all round carlisle, and booked in ot get my hair coloured o thursday. yay!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> ah you wuss!
> 
> i've walked all round carlisle, and booked in ot get my hair coloured o thursday. yay!


Well it takes an hour to walk, if I walk an hour in the rain I'll be wet, going to the gym when cold and wet doesn't sound very appealing! I'm going later though, after dinner. 

Ah right sounds good! What colour are you going for?


----------



## Biggys

Facebook

I'm not copying them all here, but have a look though


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Facebook
> 
> I'm not copying them all here, but have a look though


Very nice shots! :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Very nice shots! :flrt:


Thanks Kerry :flrt:

the Beetle ended up munching me :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Thanks Kerry :flrt:
> 
> the Beetle ended up munching me :lol2:


Ouch! I do like those beetles though, are they hard to look after?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Ouch! I do like those beetles though, are they hard to look after?


Not at all 

I have him in a 1.5 food deep tank filled with 8" of soil, damp at the bottom to bone dry at the top, some leaf littler, a big water bowl (they love water) and just feed him twice a week


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## Dee_Williams

going for a sort of bright dark red. i know that sounds a bit weird but meh. 

it'll be my first time ever getting my hair properly coloured by a hair dresser. :lol2:

and i totally get the not walking about wet and freezing. i so don't blame you!


----------



## Colosseum

I have been making pies all afternoon


----------



## Dee_Williams

muck or mud??


----------



## Biggys

:flrt:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> :flrt:


Very nice!

But look at those mandibles/jaws :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Good afternoon everyone =]

I'm about to go and make a sausage casserole so if you need me.. Well I might not be here.

Hope everybody's well!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Very nice!
> 
> But look at those mandibles/jaws :lol2:


What these ones ?









:lol2:



Bagger293 said:


> Good afternoon everyone =]
> 
> I'm about to go and make a sausage casserole so if you need me.. Well I might not be here.
> 
> Hope everybody's well!


Heya dude 

I'm great mate, how are you ? :2thumb:


----------



## Bagger293

Also good Ty, thanks for asking!

Those are indeed some pretty impressive mandibles =]

I have one really warm hand and one really cold hand!


----------



## empirecook

I am Hungry....

But has no food. :bash:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Also good Ty, thanks for asking!
> 
> Those are indeed some pretty impressive mandibles =]
> 
> I have one really warm hand and one really cold hand!


Good to hear mate 

Yeah they are indeed, I will try to get a feeding video at some point :2thumb:

that's not normal :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> What these ones ?
> 
> image
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Heya dude
> 
> I'm great mate, how are you ? :2thumb:


:gasp:

Jesus :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> I am Hungry....
> 
> But has not food. :bash:


Awwww that sucks


----------



## Bagger293

A feeding vid sounds good, would be nice to see =]

I reckon my hand thing is that one was holding a mug of tea and the other was operating the laptop.. seeing as it's only 16* in my living room just now, I'm not surprised it got cold!

empirecook - a cook with no food?! :lol2:

I've discovered the joys of audiobooks while I cook


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> A feeding vid sounds good, would be nice to see =]


I'll do one, when he next gets fed 

I reckon my hand thing is that one was holding a mug of tea and the other was operating the laptop.. seeing as it's only 16* in my living room just now, I'm not surprised it got cold!

[/QUOTE]


Yeah holding hot stuff in one hand, and not in the other tends to have that effect  :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Biggys said:


> Yeah holding hot stuff in one hand, and not in the other tends to have that effect  :lol2:


Oh yeah?

Well how about this - :Na_Na_Na_Na: ?

=]


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Oh yeah?
> 
> Well how about this - :Na_Na_Na_Na: ?
> 
> =]


Well I say sir, how very rude Hmph :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Hehe =]

both my hands are warm now, just washed a few dishes. Now I have to start chopping! :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Hehe =]
> 
> both my hands are warm now, just washed a few dishes. Now I have to start chopping! :2thumb:


Whatca chopping dude


----------



## Bagger293

Oh you know, the usual sorts of things. 

Onion, garlic, pepper, mushroom, sausages.

Gonna get all cooked up together with smoked paprika, chilli, tomato and served with some tagliatelli (sp? lol) and some creme fraisch =] *YUM!!*


----------



## vivalabam

Hello everyone! I've had the laziest day ever and I've loved it! I'll haveto go to the gym later though, but still. :lol2: I'm making the most out of it while i can! How is everyone?



Biggys said:


> Not at all
> 
> I have him in a 1.5 food deep tank filled with 8" of soil, damp at the bottom to bone dry at the top, some leaf littler, a big water bowl (they love water) and just feed him twice a week


Ah right, that sounds pretty easy! They can live together can't they? I do like crazy little critters, I wanted something a bit different...



Dee_Williams said:


> going for a sort of bright dark red. i know that sounds a bit weird but meh.
> 
> it'll be my first time ever getting my hair properly coloured by a hair dresser. :lol2:
> 
> and i totally get the not walking about wet and freezing. i so don't blame you!


Oh right, that sounds awesome! I bet that is going to cost a bomb though, I had mine dyed at the hair dresser once, cost £70, from then on I've used home dye kits and it seems to work well!



Colosseum said:


> I have been making pies all afternoon


So your diet has gone out of the window then? :whistling2:


----------



## Bagger293

vivalabam said:


> Hello everyone!


Hello =]



vivalabam said:


> I've had the laziest day ever and I've loved it!


Sounds good =]



vivalabam said:


> I'll haveto go to the gym later though


Sounds bad =[


vivalabam said:


> but still. :lol2: I'm making the most out of it while i can!


Gotta do what you can eh?



vivalabam said:


> How is everyone?


Fine thanks! =]


----------



## Dee_Williams

£45 but i am not getting it cut as i hate hate hate my hair like it is now. gak. so bright red. like a post box but not. :lol2:

give yourself a day off kerry!


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Hello =]
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good =]
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds bad =[
> 
> 
> Gotta do what you can eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Fine thanks! =]


I like the gym, but I prefer to go during the day, I get lazy at night time. :blush:

That's good!

How's your new T?


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Oh you know, the usual sorts of things.
> 
> Onion, garlic, pepper, mushroom, sausages.
> 
> Gonna get all cooked up together with smoked paprika, chilli, tomato and served with some tagliatelli (sp? lol) and some creme fraisch =] *YUM!!*


 
Sounds good :mf_dribble:

I just had a fry up, with sausages, bacon, egg, bubble and squeak, mushrooms, grilled tomato, and bread :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Ah right, that sounds pretty easy! They can live together can't they? I do like crazy little critters, I wanted something a bit different...


Yeah they are communal 

I still wanna do a tank of like 20 of them :2thumb:

when I had my pair of them, they used to hunt together ^_^



Bagger293 said:


> Hello =]
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good =]
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds bad =[


I dunno why but that made me laugh :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

I AM ACTUALLY GET SOME A.VERSI's!!!!!

BEing sent tommorow and I should get them by Thursday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> £45 but i am not getting it cut as i hate hate hate my hair like it is now. gak. so bright red. like a post box but not. :lol2:
> 
> give yourself a day off kerry!


Ah right that's not too bad then, are you going to go back every month and have it re-done, or get a home kit? I have to have my roots done every few weeks, I can't stand seeing my roots! I have bright blonde hair, so brown showing through doesn't look too hot. :lol2:

Haha oh right, I think I know what you mean, you'll have to post a picture when you get it done. :flrt:

Haha I'll have a whole 5 days off soon! The OH is coming tomorrow so I won't be at the gym until Sunday. :lol2: He can't stand the gym so refuses to come with me, I might have to force him to come on Friday though... 



Biggys said:


> Yeah they are communal
> 
> I still wanna do a tank of like 20 of them :2thumb:
> 
> when I had my pair of them, they used to hunt together ^_^


Oh really, that's kool then, I saw some at the pet shop ages ago and wanted them, but never got them for some reason. :gasp: Ah well, Kempton soon, I'm sure I'll end up accidently spending my life savings! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> I AM ACTUALLY GET SOME A.VERSI's!!!!!
> 
> BEing sent tommorow and I should get them by Thursday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yey congrats! :no1:


----------



## Bagger293

vivalabam said:


> I like the gym, but I prefer to go during the day, I get lazy at night time. :blush:
> 
> That's good!
> 
> How's your new T?


Aw she seems well thanks =] She's just chilling by her heat mat pretty much permanently =]



Biggys said:


> Sounds good :mf_dribble:
> 
> I just had a fry up, with sausages, bacon, egg, bubble and squeak, mushrooms, grilled tomato, and bread :lol2:


Mmmm! That sounds really good! :mf_dribble: I'm huuuuungry!!



Trootle said:


> I AM ACTUALLY GET SOME A.VERSI's!!!!!
> 
> BEing sent tommorow and I should get them by Thursday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jealous!!! I want some avics! : victory:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Oh really, that's kool then, I saw some at the pet shop ages ago and wanted them, but never got them for some reason. :gasp: Ah well, Kempton soon, I'm sure I'll end up accidently spending my life savings! :lol2:


Dooooooooooooooo it :flrt:

they are about 8 quid each I think


----------



## JustJack

Thanks :lol2:

I think I am getting 3 slings!! XD


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Aw she seems well thanks =] She's just chilling by her heat mat pretty much permanently =]
> 
> 
> Mmmm! That sounds really good! :mf_dribble: I'm huuuuungry!!
> 
> 
> Jealous!!! I want some avics! : victory:


Ah right that's kool, mine are always doing that, it's funny to watch them all in a line. :lol2:

I'm starving! I have no idea what's for dinner, I'm assuming chicken and something, mum better bring home some gravy, I do like my gravy. :mf_dribble:



Biggys said:


> Dooooooooooooooo it :flrt:
> 
> they are about 8 quid each I think


Ah right, that's not too bad then, the only problem I have is space. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Mmmm! That sounds really good! :mf_dribble: I'm huuuuungry!!


It was awesome, I was starving aswell :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

All this talk of food, I think I'm going to get myself some cucumber. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> All this talk of food, I think I'm going to get myself some cucumber. :blush:


Sorry Kerry :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Sorry Kerry :lol2:


It's ok, my fault I don't eat properly. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> It's ok, my fault I don't eat properly. :lol2:


Aww :lol2:

Get something proper to eat then :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Aww :lol2:
> 
> Get something proper to eat then :2thumb:


1 more day, then I can eat what I like for 5 days. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

added a B.keyserlingi to my invert imports order lol


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> added a B.keyserlingi to my invert imports order lol


Very fancy! :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

I kind of fancy A.laeta but it's hard to decide.. I like the ones with the colourdy toes as well =]

Going to be back to research for me for a while I think =]


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> I kind of fancy A.laeta but it's hard to decide.. I like the ones with the colourdy toes as well =]
> 
> Going to be back to research for me for a while I think =]


Ah you're looking into getting another one! The addiction starts. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> I kind of fancy A.laeta but it's hard to decide.. I like the ones with the colourdy toes as well =]
> 
> Going to be back to research for me for a while I think =]


i ordered a laeta
goose has mettalicas (adults)n too, for £20 ish too


----------



## Bagger293

Well I keep getting asked what I want for my birthday and I can never think of something.. Then I thought, may as well get some spider related stuff seeing as there's nothing else I want.

Have to use nice looking enclosures (at the moment at any rate) or the gf won't have them cause she doesn't like the place to look untidy so I thought maybe I could get a HOS arboreal enclosure =]

Not going to be buying any avics for a while yet though, it's not even my birthday till the end of the month.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Well I keep getting asked what I want for my birthday and I can never think of something.. Then I thought, may as well get some spider related stuff seeing as there's nothing else I want.
> 
> Have to use nice looking enclosures (at the moment at any rate) or the gf won't have them cause she doesn't like the place to look untidy so I thought maybe I could get a HOS arboreal enclosure =]
> 
> Not going to be buying any avics for a while yet though, it's not even my birthday till the end of the month.


plenty of time to start writing a list
you could always make a glass / acrylic tank with dividers and have a few terrestrials and do the same for an arboreal set, instead of spending HoS money


----------



## vivalabam

I'd suggest getting a bigger avic to start off with, the slings can be quite quick and all of mine have decided to have a walk on me. The adults are just as quick but at least you can see them! :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

spinnin_tom said:


> plenty of time to start writing a list
> you could always make a glass / acrylic tank with dividers and have a few terrestrials and do the same for an arboreal set, instead of spending HoS money


Unfortunately I don't have the time for that Tom. Also I don't think I have the skill, know how or patience to try it either! AND I don't have space to do that at the moment.

*AND* then I'd have to think of something else to ask for for my birthday, wouldn't I? :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> I'd suggest getting a bigger avic to start off with, the slings can be quite quick and all of mine have decided to have a walk on me. The adults are just as quick but at least you can see them! :lol2:


Yeah.. Don't think I'll be going for avic slings! :lol2: Thanks for the tip =]


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Yeah.. Don't think I'll be going for avic slings! :lol2: Thanks for the tip =]


Haha yeah, they are quick little things, I've nearly lost a couple over the edge of the bed! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Unfortunately I don't have the time for that Tom. Also I don't think I have the skill, know how or patience to try it either! AND I don't have space to do that at the moment.


same boat as me
i give up too easily lol, plus i don't like sitting down making stuff


----------



## Bagger293

Yep, same =]

I wish I did, it must be so rewarding.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Yep, same =]
> 
> I wish I did, it must be so rewarding.


well my dad is a carpenter so he is patient
anything i need doing, i could just ask him lol


----------



## Bagger293

Ha! Yeah dads are good like that, I'm pretty sure mine can make or repair anything. Is that a skill the young of today just don't possess or does it just come to you the moment you enter fatherhood? 

Kerry - what were you doing with avics in bed?! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Ha! Yeah dads are good like that, I'm pretty sure mine can make or repair anything. Is that a skill the young of today just don't possess or does it just come to you the moment you enter fatherhood?
> 
> Kerry - what were you doing with avics in bed?! :lol2:


kerry's weird like that

i think it's instinct, you learn as soon as you plant your seed


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Kerry - what were you doing with avics in bed?! :lol2:


I'm from Essex, we do everything in bed. :whistling2:


----------



## Bagger293

:lol2: Haha! Good one =]


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> :lol2: Haha! Good one =]


:lol2:

My Ts are all in my room, my floor is filled with crap, the only space I ever get to do any T stuff is on the bed. :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

​


----------



## vivalabam

mcluskyisms said:


> image​


Hey ya, this topic is very dead today!


----------



## JK3ITH °_•

vivalabam said:


> :lol2:
> 
> My Ts are all in my room, my floor is filled with crap, the only space I ever get to do any T stuff is on the bed. :lol2:


all my stuffs in my room 2. my parents dont come in anymore :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

JK3ITH °_• said:


> all my stuffs in my room 2. my parents dont come in anymore :no1:


Doesn't stop my mum unfortunately! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys




----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> image


LOL! I'm definitely all of those. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! I'm definitely all of those. :whistling2:


Well...how you doing  

Bwahaha :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Well...how you doing
> 
> Bwahaha :lol2:


:lol2: Well, bored, tired, hungry and horny. :whistling2::lol2:

You?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Well, bored, tired, hungry and horny. :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> You?


All of the above :lol2:

Wanna do something about it ? :lol2:

can see me getting told off again


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> All of the above :lol2:
> 
> Wanna do something about it ? :lol2:
> 
> can see me getting told off again


Yeah ok then. 

Go make me a sandwich? 

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah ok then.
> 
> Go make me a sandwich?
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:

I might actaully go make myself one :hmm:

I'll make you one as long as you aren't fussy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> I might actaully go make myself one :hmm:
> 
> I'll make you one as long as you aren't fussy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Jealous.  

I'd like ham and cheese in mine. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Jealous.
> 
> I'd like ham and cheese in mine. :flrt:


:gasp:

How did you guess :lol2:

that's exactly what I just got :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :gasp:
> 
> How did you guess :lol2:
> 
> that's exactly what I just got :lol:


:lol2: Very nice, I'm not getting anything until tomorrow.  

Then it's my nice bowl of cereal. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Very nice, I'm not getting anything until tomorrow.
> 
> Then it's my nice bowl of cereal. :flrt:


Ooo nice 

I started eating some cereal now, i like bran flakes with all the dried fruits in, I get my bran flakes and pick out extra fruit and add it to my bowl.. I'm greedy like that  :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Ooo nice
> 
> I started eating some cereal now, i like bran flakes with all the dried fruits in, I get my bran flakes and pick out extra fruit and add it to my bowl.. I'm greedy like that  :lol2:


:lol2: I don't really like the fruit bits, I love the chocolate in my cereal, I only like the strawberry when it has no milk on it. :blush:

I think I'm too fussy?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I don't really like the fruit bits, I love the chocolate in my cereal, I only like the strawberry when it has no milk on it. :blush:
> 
> I think I'm too fussy?


Not really :lol2:

It's good to know what you like  :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Not really :lol2:
> 
> It's good to know what you like  :2thumb:


:lol2: Well any food really, I'll complain but I'll eat it. :whistling2:

I'm going for an Indian tomorrow. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Well any food really, I'll complain but I'll eat it. :whistling2:


:lol2::lol2:



vivalabam said:


> I'm going for an Indian tomorrow. :flrt:


I love Indian :flrt::mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Indian :flrt::mf_dribble:


Me too! :flrt: 

It's an all you can eat place, so it should be good. :lol2: I'll no doubt get fat.:blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Me too! :flrt:
> 
> It's an all you can eat place, so it should be good. :lol2: I'll no doubt get fat.:blush:


:gasp:
Take me with you please :flrt::lol2:

Right I'm off to bed now Kerry, Night Night :flrt:

I might be back depending if I can sneak back down once the perants are asleep :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :gasp:
> Take me with you please :flrt::lol2:
> 
> Right I'm off to bed now Kerry, Night Night :flrt:
> 
> I might be back depending if I can sneak back down once the perants are asleep :lol2:


:lol2: I'm going to bed now as well, I need to be up early to go to the gym. :flrt:

Night night. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I'm going to bed now as well, I need to be up early to go to the gym. :flrt:
> 
> Night night. :flrt:


Awww have fun :flrt:

cya :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

typical. i can't sleep so everyone has gone ot bed. lol.


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> typical. i can't sleep so everyone has gone ot bed. lol.


not everyone


----------



## Dee_Williams

hey jake! can i interest you in a beverage?


----------



## Dee_Williams

sigh. seeing as no one wants a beverage, virtual or otherwise snort i am going ot sulk in bed in case anyone cares. :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> hey jake! can i interest you in a beverage?


could kill for a dissaronno and coke! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dee_Williams

wht does dissarono (sp) taste like? never had it.


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> wht does dissarono (sp) taste like? never had it.


It's like an angel pissing on your tongue.
Its basically adult version of dr pepper! (Has a nice alcohol mojo)
:notworthy:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: i'll bear that in mind next time i'm in the pub.


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: i'll bear that in mind next time i'm in the pub.


Its also called amaretto - Just dissaronno 

And it MUST be on the rocks.


----------



## Dee_Williams

o gak is that almonds????


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> o gak is that almonds????


It tastes like almonds. (adult version of dr pepper). 

But has 100% no almonds. :2thumb:

Edit: I'm sad enough to gets proof! http://www.disaronno.com/en/faq/


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2:and i was sad enough ot go and look AND prove my legal drinking age. o dear.


----------



## empirecook

Am bored...

But don't know what to do. Been reading balfouri reports with a beer for the last 2 hours. :gasp:


----------



## Bagger293

Your beer will have gone warm


----------



## Dee_Williams

i passed out on the sofa. no alcohol involved. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone, I've just polished off my second bowl of cereal (well.. A couple of bits). now I'm off to the gym!

I have some cucumber sticks to come home with, I'm always hungry. :blush:


----------



## empirecook

Bagger293 said:


> Your beer will have gone warm


It didn't actually.

I has a mini fridge and the beer was in a glass bottle. :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

a mini fridge? you posh get. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Gym done, lunch eaten, water heating up, shower is next on the agenda! 

I'm so tired after the gym, and I still have to walk the hour to town and hour back later! 

How is everyone?


----------



## Dee_Williams

bloody knackered. :lol2:

after a really heavy downpour it actually looks like i might get ot go and have my woodland walk after all. :flrt:

how was the gym kerry??


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> bloody knackered. :lol2:
> 
> after a really heavy downpour it actually looks like i might get ot go and have my woodland walk after all. :flrt:
> 
> how was the gym kerry??


Haha that's good! Fancy taking my dog with you? She needs to be walked, no idea how I'm meant to find the energy! 

Hard work today, it's better if I go after lunch but I wouldn't have had time today.


----------



## Dee_Williams

awww. i would happily take your dog with me. might make bruno a bit more enthusiastic. :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Afternoon peeps!!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> awww. i would happily take your dog with me. might make bruno a bit more enthusiastic. :lol2:


:lol2: You won't get much enthusiasm out of my dog, she might have a sleep, that's about it. :lol2:

Now I've eaten 2 bits of cake I think it's time to shower. :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

me and said dog will be wandering up to collect aerin off the bus shortly. wind is picking up again although it is quite warm. sigh.

hopefully i can put the trampoline back together. :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> me and said dog will be wandering up to collect aerin off the bus shortly. wind is picking up again although it is quite warm. sigh.
> 
> hopefully i can put the trampoline back together. :2thumb:


Sounds fun! I need to sort my face out, then it won't be long until I can go meet the OH. :flrt: He will be here at 7:30, so i'll have to leave here around 6 as I need to get cinema tickets, which are the other side of town. :whip:

Ah right, yeah lets hope the wind stays down!


----------



## Dee_Williams

:flrt: a few days in bed?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :flrt: a few days in bed?


Who, me or you? :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Hello all!

Nearly finished my A.Versi tubs! Half filled with coco earth, 1 small tiny plant piece of the biiger plant and a bit of cork bark!

Does it sound ok??


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Nearly finished my A.Versi tubs! Half filled with coco earth, 1 small tiny plant piece of the biiger plant and a bit of cork bark!
> 
> Does it sound ok??


Depends on the size of the pot. :whistling2: 

Pics would help as well. : victory:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Depends on the size of the pot. :whistling2:
> 
> Pics would help as well. : victory:


I have no other pots so I am using a cricket tub.. I have put LOADS of holes in and half filled it with sub so there is less space! 

Here is one of them!
Welcome to Facebook


----------



## empirecook

vivalabam said:


> Gym done, lunch eaten, water heating up, shower is next on the agenda!
> 
> I'm so tired after the gym, and I still have to walk the hour to town and hour back later!
> 
> How is everyone?


:gasp: :gasp: :gasp:

I seriously envy you. 

walking an hour?

I can't even walk for 5mins without back playing me up. :bash: Not long until my operation I hopes. :devil:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> I have no other pots so I am using a cricket tub.. I have put LOADS of holes in and half filled it with sub so there is less space!
> 
> Here is one of them!
> Welcome to Facebook


ah right very nice! Personally I'd take out half the substrate, the only real need for is it to retain humidity, the avics will grow pretty quick and you'll have to move them around in a few months otherwise. 



empirecook said:


> :gasp: :gasp: :gasp:
> 
> I seriously envy you.
> 
> walking an hour?
> 
> I can't even walk for 5mins without back playing me up. :bash: Not long until my operation I hopes. :devil:


Haha walking for 2 hours and an hour in the gym this morning! I'm a busy bee these days. :lol2: It's about 2 miles into town, maybe more, I've never actually measured it. :blush: My gym is in town and so is the train station, and everything else really. :whip: 

I'm used to walking that far, I've done it ever since I've been going into town on my own. :lol2: I can walk for miles, I can't run though, I can run for about 30 seconds then I can't breathe. :blush:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> ah right very nice! Personally I'd take out half the substrate, the only real need for is it to retain humidity, the avics will grow pretty quick and you'll have to move them around in a few months otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha walking for 2 hours and an hour in the gym this morning! I'm a busy bee these days. :lol2: It's about 2 miles into town, maybe more, I've never actually measured it. :blush: My gym is in town and so is the train station, and everything else really. :whip:
> 
> I'm used to walking that far, I've done it ever since I've been going into town on my own. :lol2: I can walk for miles, I can't run though, I can run for about 30 seconds then I can't breathe. :blush:


Really?!

I was told to keep that in as they are only 1cm.. I dont mind re changing it as they grow! This is only temporary!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Really?!
> 
> I was told to keep that in as they are only 1cm.. I dont mind re changing it as they grow! This is only temporary!


Ah right fair enough, I put my 1cm slings in thing much, much bigger and have never had any issues. : victory:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Ah right fair enough, I put my 1cm slings in thing much, much bigger and have never had any issues. : victory:


Ahhh ok  So I will leave it for now and I might take some out, if and when i need to!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Ahhh ok  So I will leave it for now and I might take some out, if and when i need to!


If I were you I'd take a bit out now... It just seems to be all substrate and they are arboreal, it's not needed. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> If I were you I'd take a bit out now... It just seems to be all substrate and they are arboreal, it's not needed. :lol2:


Ok I will do that then :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Ok I will do that then :lol2:


Other than that, they look good. :no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom

kerry- they're proper small Avics by what jack has said, we said bulk out the sub so there's less space


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> kerry- they're proper small Avics by what jack has said, we said bulk out the sub so there's less space


It doesn't matter, it's not like you have to box them in... too me it just looks all substrate. The Avic will get busy and web everything up, a cricket tub is tiny anyway. 

Obviously it's up to Jack, they are his avics so he can set them up either way. Just my way the spider gets more room to grow and move around. You would sit in horror if you saw the size of one of my avic tubs compared to the actual spider...


----------



## JustJack

I did take some sub out!

I will see how it goes!


----------



## vivalabam

I keep all my arboreal in massive tanks, I don't like moving them as they are too quick! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I keep all my arboreal in massive tanks, I don't like moving them as they are too quick! :lol2:


Ahh cool!

I dont mind re housing etc.. I want to be able to move them and or give them a little hold when they are biggger


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Ahh cool!
> 
> I dont mind re housing etc.. I want to be able to move them and or give them a little hold when they are biggger


Yeah, I'm not to fussed about rehousing the avics, but I do feed guilty destroying all their hard work, they web up everything! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, I'm not to fussed about rehousing the avics, but I do feed guilty destroying all their hard work, they web up everything! :lol2:


Ahhh yeh..

But just think they will make a even cooler (and bigger web ) in their new house! :[email protected]


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Ahhh yeh..
> 
> But just think they will make a even cooler (and bigger web ) in their new house! :[email protected]


Yeah, but I don't like doing it often. :blush: One of my avics will be moved in a couple of months to one of the massive tubs.

the other is 2cm at the moment and it will be ok in there until it's about 3-4 inches. :blush:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, but I don't like doing it often. :blush: One of my avics will be moved in a couple of months to one of the massive tubs.
> 
> the other is 2cm at the moment and it will be ok in there until it's about 3-4 inches. :blush:


Ahhh :lol2:

I will move mine as and when I see they dont have much room!


----------



## Jonb1982

Hellllooooooooo!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Hellllooooooooo!


Hellllllllllllllooo to you to! XD

How are you mate?


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Hellllllllllllllooo to you to! XD
> 
> How are you mate?


I'm good! Just drinking beer! Been shopping today with the mrs and had nandos for the first time, all fun lol


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> I'm good! Just drinking beer! Been shopping today with the mrs and had nandos for the first time, all fun lol


The first time I had nandos it was nastty!


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> The first time I had nandos it was nastty!


It was ok, I chose the hottest option on the peri-ometer lol, my eyes were watering a bit!

Anyway you can't beat good old KFC!!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> It was ok, I chose the hottest option on the peri-ometer lol, my eyes were watering a bit!
> 
> Anyway you can't beat good old KFC!!


Ahah sounds nice :lol2:

KFC!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Ahhh :lol2:
> 
> I will move mine as and when I see they dont have much room!


Yeah, that's what I do. :lol2: Although I tend to move them into massive tanks. :blush:



Jonb1982 said:


> Hellllooooooooo!





Jonb1982 said:


> I'm good! Just drinking beer! Been shopping today with the mrs and had nandos for the first time, all fun lol


Hey ya! Nandos is well nice! Although I've gone off it a bit recently, all I seem to have at home is chicken and veg, that's all nandos is. :lol2:

I'm going to an Indian buffet tonight! I'm well nervous. :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, that's what I do. :lol2: Although I tend to move them into massive tanks. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ya! Nandos is well nice! Although I've gone off it a bit recently, all I seem to have at home is chicken and veg, that's all nandos is. :lol2:
> 
> I'm going to an Indian buffet tonight! I'm well nervous. :blush:


Why the heck are you nervous?


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Why the heck are you nervous?


I've not eaten out in months, plus it's really fatty food. :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I've not eaten out in months, plus it's really fatty food. :blush:


Thought you had a Chinese the other week with your family?

It is fatty, but it tastes good!!

When you have an arse like the Japanese flag the next morning, you know you've had a good Indian!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Thought you had a Chinese the other week with your family?
> 
> It is fatty, but it tastes good!!
> 
> When you have an arse like the Japanese flag the next morning, you know you've had a good Indian!!!


I only had a little bit of chicken and chips, plus that's eating at home, I don't like eating out. I'm paranoid people are looking at me thinking I'm fat. :blush:

Last time I went for a meal with the OH I got up and walked out before we ordered. :lol2:

Any who I'm off now, speak to you all on Sunday!


----------



## Bagger293

This is the most deadest night on record for this topic, surely?


----------



## empirecook

Bagger293 said:


> This is the most deadest night on record for this topic, surely?


good thing there is no topic to this thread then. :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

snort. it's coz kerry is away with the boyf. the topic always goes dead when kerry isn't here. the boys poof and they are the ones that do most of the talking. :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning!!!!!


----------



## Bagger293

Ugh, I have a headache =[


----------



## Biggys

Morning :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

afternoon all. well, the few. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> afternoon all. well, the few. :lol2:


Afternoon Dee :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

Hello! Quiet in here!!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Hello! Quiet in here!!


It has been hasn't it


----------



## Biggys

*+*










*X*











*=*












All of the photos except the last are the ones I have taken :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: you get stranger tyler you really do. i didn't think it was possible. :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: you get stranger tyler you really do. i didn't think it was possible. :gasp:


Well if I get much stranger they will lock me up somewhere :blush::lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

afternoon all


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> afternoon all


Afternoon dude :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Afternoon dude :2thumb:


Hey Ty, 

Hows you?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Hey Ty,
> 
> Hows you?


I'm great thanks mate, and yourself ?


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> I'm great thanks mate, and yourself ?


yeah, not bad myself thanks, can't complain


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> yeah, not bad myself thanks, can't complain


Good to here fella, been up to much ? :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Good to here fella, been up to much ? :2thumb:


nah, nothing really lol

Just sorting the last of the order out 

Yourself?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> nah, nothing really lol
> 
> Just sorting the last of the order out
> 
> Yourself?


Sounds good mate, is the order a big one ? 

and I have just been playing round with my camera today really so not a great deal :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Sounds good mate, is the order a big one ?
> 
> and I have just been playing round with my camera today really so not a great deal :lol2:


It's not a bad size  

I saw the pictures, I really like the fire one


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> It's not a bad size
> 
> I saw the pictures, I really like the fire one


Thats always good 

And thanks mate, here is a couple of my Fire albums 

Facebook

Facebook

Have a look though if you want fella : victory:


----------



## Dee_Williams

is that a "come and see my etchings" invite :gasp:

i so cba to feed the pigs. i am worried for my calf muscles. lol.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> is that a "come and see my etchings" invite :gasp:
> 
> i so cba to feed the pigs. i am worried for my calf muscles. lol.


I dunno :gasp:

and awww :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :whistling2:


Erugh look what the cat dragged in...:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:

How are you fella ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Erugh look what the cat dragged in...:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> How are you fella ?


im good mate  you? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> im good mate  you? :lol2:


Good to hear 

I'm great thanks fella 

Been up to much ? 










Have another spider :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Good to hear
> 
> I'm great thanks fella
> 
> Been up to much ?
> 
> image
> 
> Have another spider :lol2:


started college  and god when are you gonna start sending me some of these spiders eh?


----------



## JK3ITH °_•

There are 2 huge crickets in my cricket box and they have wings that fold onto thir backs into a spike. theyre about twice the size of most of the others and seem to have come out of no where . any ideas??


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> started college  and god when are you gonna start sending me some of these spiders eh?


 

NEVAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



JK3ITH °_• said:


> There are 2 huge crickets in my cricket box and they have wings that fold onto thir backs into a spike. theyre about twice the size of most of the others and seem to have come out of no where . any ideas??


Dude be really careful, they are a rare type of cricket, they bite and can spray acid like poison from the spike at the back :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

JK3ITH °_• said:


> There are 2 huge crickets in my cricket box and they have wings that fold onto thir backs into a spike. theyre about twice the size of most of the others and seem to have come out of no where . any ideas??


adult males? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> NEVAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dude be really careful, they are a rare type of cricket, they bite and can spray acid like poison from the spike at the back :gasp:


harsh :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

when did casual rudeness become the "in thing" to do to people?

not saying i don't do it myself, but tend ot only do it to people that know me well enough to know i don't mean it.


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> when did casual rudeness become the "in thing" to do to people?
> 
> not saying i don't do it myself, but tend ot only do it to people that know me well enough to know i don't mean it.


hence the harsh :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> harsh :lol2:


:blush:



Dee_Williams said:


> when did casual rudeness become the "in thing" to do to people?
> 
> not saying i don't do it myself, but tend ot only do it to people that know me well enough to know i don't mean it.


Sorry I didn't realise they where new :blush:



Sorry dude, they aren't what I said they are, they are most likely adult males as Callum said, ignore me :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I didn't realise they where new :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dude, they aren't what I said they are, they are most likely adult males as Callum said, ignore me :blush:


your just the worst kind of person


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> your just the worst kind of person


:blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :blush: :blush: :blush:


so what are you up to? :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i didn't actually specifically mean that post. it just seems to be the thing to do. i find it quite depressing actually. it is nice to be nice to people. of course, some people you just want to stove their heads in with a rock.


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> i didn't actually specifically mean that post. it just seems to be the thing to do. i find it quite depressing actually. it is nice to be nice to people. of course, some people you just want to stove their heads in with a rock.


errrr :gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: sorry. been bugging me for a while.
anyway, how has college/uni been callum?


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: sorry. been bugging me for a while.
> anyway, how has college/uni been callum?


the college itself is great  however they want to move me onto another higher course cause they think this one is to easy for me but all of my friends are on the one im on  so i kinda have to pick my future or my friends :whip:
:lol2: hows the farming??


----------



## Bagger293

Dee_Williams said:


> i didn't actually specifically mean that post. it just seems to be the thing to do. i find it quite depressing actually. it is nice to be nice to people. of course, some people you just want to stove their heads in with a rock.


To quote Scooter - It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice : victory:

=]

Howdy everybody =]


----------



## Dee_Williams

very muddy at the moment. :lol2: 

it's like soup outside here. lovely. :banghead:

choose future hon. bits of paper rule the world these days.


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> very muddy at the moment. :lol2:
> 
> it's like soup outside here. lovely. :banghead:
> 
> choose future hon. bits of paper rule the world these days.


:lol2: I still wanna come meet the animals :Na_Na_Na_Na:
and i know


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> so what are you up to? :lol2:


Not alot really dude jut chilling now :lol2:

Yourself 



Dee_Williams said:


> i didn't actually specifically mean that post. it just seems to be the thing to do. i find it quite depressing actually. it is nice to be nice to people. of course, some people you just want to stove their heads in with a rock.





Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: sorry. been bugging me for a while.
> anyway, how has college/uni been callum?


 
From murder to small talk.....like a true nutter :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Not alot really dude jut chilling now :lol2:
> 
> Yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From murder to small talk.....like a true nutter :whistling2::lol2:


same :lol2:
and win! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

:flrt: :mf_dribble:

You can guess I am a wee bit excited :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i never said i wasn't a nutter.

you are welcome any time callum. bring your wellies though for the love of god!!!


----------



## Bagger293

Trootle said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> :flrt: :mf_dribble:
> 
> You can guess I am a wee bit excited :lol2:


JEALOUS!!:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> JEALOUS!!:flrt::flrt::flrt:


i know, he won't even let me have one


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> i know, he won't even let me have one


Your getting 9 of your own T's! 

So hush!


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> :flrt: :mf_dribble:
> 
> You can guess I am a wee bit excited :lol2:


:mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i never said i wasn't a nutter.
> 
> you are welcome any time callum. bring your wellies though for the love of god!!!


Crazy is a good thing hun :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> i never said i wasn't a nutter.
> 
> you are welcome any time callum. bring your wellies though for the love of god!!!


come and pick me up? :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: i don't even know where in the country roughly you live! 

i think my o/h might object. sigh. he is no fun.


----------



## Bagger293

Trootle said:


> Your getting 9 of your own T's!
> 
> So hush!


9?!!! In one go? That's just greedy :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Your getting 9 of your own T's!
> 
> So hush!


 
NO
i want a versi


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> 9?!!! In one go? That's just greedy :whistling2:


 
no it's not, i had money and it would have gone on battlefield 3 preorder, but 9 isn't an awful lot. if i get to kempton, i'll buy more lol


----------



## Bagger293

:gasp: I want more! haha!

I've been told I'm allowed to get another one =] =] =]

She also said if I clear our spare room out I can get as many as I want!! That's like torture cause it'll NEVER be tidy! =[ Plus it's *baltic* in there!


----------



## Dee_Williams

heat mats rule the day. :lol2:

or lots of insulation and a small heater.


----------



## Bagger293

I'll see how I get on with another one, if the craving is still there then that room's getting attacked! =]

Just looking through the different species of avic the now. FUN! =]


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> I'll see how I get on with another one, if the craving is still there then that room's getting attacked! =]
> 
> Just looking through the different species of avic the now. FUN! =]


 
versicolor, mettalica, peru purple are 3 nicer species


----------



## JustJack

Im trying to persuade my mum to let me build a invert shed!  :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

the craving will so stil be there!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

i ordered a metallica too
it goes with my p.mets. but not. :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

spinnin_tom said:


> versicolor, mettalica, peru purple are 3 nicer species


It is *HARD* to choose a favourite but I am digging metallica quite a lot =]

I like huriana a lot too. :flrt:



Trootle said:


> Im trying to persuade my mum to let me build a invert shed!  :lol2:


That would be really cool! Would cost a lot more to heat a shed than it would to heat my spare room though!



Dee_Williams said:


> i ordered a metallica too


There'll be no metallicas left by the time I'm ready!! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Right im off guys!

Night night!


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: i don't even know where in the country roughly you live!
> 
> i think my o/h might object. sigh. he is no fun.


i live in london! :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

G'night Trootle =]


----------



## Dee_Williams

ahh that is ok. my sister still lives there. :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> ahh that is ok. my sister still lives there. :2thumb:


so you can pick me up! :2thumb:

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

if i manage to get to london in the near future i will definately pick you up hon. :2thumb:


----------



## Bagger293

Hi I don't know what to do to today..


----------



## Colosseum

Bagger293 said:


> Hi I don't know what to do to today..


Wank?


----------



## Bagger293

what, all day?


----------



## Colosseum

Might get sore, if it's any consolation I am bored as well apart from going to get some new rubber on the motor in a bit, apart from that a quiet day I think.


----------



## Bagger293

That consoles me a little :lol2:

I've had an idea for what I might do, maybe I'll watch Back to the Future followed by Back to the Future II and then Back to the Future III while drinking cup after cup of earl grey =]


----------



## Colosseum

Eww Earl Grey that stuff is  I suppose I could go cut the hedge that needs tidying up.


----------



## Bagger293

Colosseum said:


> Eww Earl Grey that stuff is  I suppose I could go cut the hedge that needs tidying up.


Mmm I love early grey, the day would be incomplete without it! 

Hedges are okay.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Percolated Java Lava!!!

And I might watch that new Cowboys & Aliens...

....or maybe not.


----------



## Dee_Williams

gak. i hate earl grey.

fruit tea is good though.

i really need to go and catch my birds for the sale tomororw i just cba.


----------



## Jonb1982

Yorkshire tea!!!!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Jonb1982 said:


> Yorkshire tea!!!!


I dont mind a drop or Yorkshire tea myself although coffee is the way forward.


----------



## Bagger293

It just has to be earl grey for me =]

I've had 2 cups already =]


----------



## Biggys

Morning all 

I have hospital today :|

As for hot drinks, Black coffee 3 spoons of coffee and three of sugar : victory:


----------



## Bagger293

3 of each?! You mentalist!


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone! I'm online while I get the chance, the OH is still asleep, I swear he is a sleeping machine...


----------



## empirecook

Hot drink for me?

Espresso!!!

Or a backwards latte. (Iced) :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> 3 of each?! You mentalist!


Wakes me up well enough :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone! I'm online while I get the chance, the OH is still asleep, I swear he is a sleeping machine...


OMFG Draw on him :flrt::lol2:




empirecook said:


> Hot drink for me?
> 
> Espresso!!!
> 
> *Or a backwards latte. (Iced) :2thumb:*


You maam know the future :flrt:

Iced coffee is legendary :mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> OMFG Draw on him :flrt::lol2:


Then I'd wake him up and I'd have to talk to him, it's easier when he's asleep. :whistling2:


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> You maam know the future :flrt:
> 
> Iced coffee is legendary :mf_dribble:


Maam? Is that pirate for women? (Your location says "on a boat") :whistling2: 

But yes, I learnt how to make a MEAN Iced latte when I was at college


BOOM!









:notworthy:

Shame I can't work in catering. :bash:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Then I'd wake him up and I'd have to talk to him, it's easier when he's asleep. :whistling2:


Not if you are careful :lol2:

Or a nice squirt of immac on his hair :roll2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Not if you are careful :lol2:
> 
> Or a nice squirt of immac on his hair :roll2:


He's already ginger, I don't think it can get any more embarrassing. :lol2:

I went to see Lee Evans live last night, it was well good! Then when we got home at 1am I decided to change my L. Klugis substrate. I thought I got rid of the mushrooms but another 3 were growing, like what the hell! Should have fixed the problem now though. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> Maam? Is that pirate for women? (Your location says "on a boat") :whistling2:
> 
> But yes, I learnt how to make a MEAN Iced latte when I was at college
> 
> 
> BOOM!
> image
> 
> :notworthy:
> 
> Shame I can't work in catering. :bash:


Well I didn't know your name and Maam is the polite way to address a woman :Na_Na_Na_Na:

That looks AMAZING :gasp:


----------



## Bagger293

Biggys said:


> Wakes me up well enough :lol2:


I'd imagine that stuff would keep you awake PERMANENTLY! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> He's already ginger, I don't think it can get any more embarrassing. :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:



vivalabam said:


> *I went to see Lee Evans live last night, it was well good! *Then when we got home at 1am I decided to change my L. Klugis substrate. I thought I got rid of the mushrooms but another 3 were growing, like what the hell! Should have fixed the problem now though. :lol2:


 :gasp: :gasp:

*is stupidly jealous*

Do you know what mushrooms they were ?


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> Well I didn't know your name and Maam is the polite way to address a woman :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp:

What makes you think I'm a women? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> I'd imagine that stuff would keep you awake PERMANENTLY! :lol2:


 It does kinda :blush: :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> :gasp:
> 
> What makes you think I'm a women? :lol2:


I dunno they way you type I suppose :lol2:


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> I dunno they way you type I suppose :lol2:


I think you have miss-understood my gender. 

The way I type? :hmm:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> I think you have miss-understood my gender.
> 
> The way I type? :hmm:


Fail, I'm sorry :blush:

and I dunno, women seem to word stuff differently, so I just thought you were a chick....dunno why :blush:

*feels like a right douche* :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

empirecook said:


> miss-understood


I get it! :roll2:


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> Fail, I'm sorry :blush:
> 
> and I dunno, women seem to word stuff differently, so I just thought you were a chick....dunno why :blush:
> 
> *feels like a right douche* :lol2:


No worries dude. 

One thing though. You must some right weird women if they type the crap I do.


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> No worries dude.
> 
> One thing though. You must some right weird women if they type the crap I do.


:lol2:
I'm actually quite embarrassed now :blush:


----------



## Bagger293

Right, I want to watch a film. I was thinking of the Back to the Future movies but then I thought maybe Jurassic Park or Bill & Ted, then Die Hard started clammering for attention.. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## snowgoose

Bagger293 said:


> Right, I want to watch a film. I was thinking of the Back to the Future movies but then I thought maybe Jurassic Park or Bill & Ted, then Die Hard started clammering for attention.. Anyone got any suggestions?


HANNA 


( problem solved, it's a great film  )


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Right, I want to watch a film. I was thinking of the Back to the Future movies but then I thought maybe Jurassic Park or Bill & Ted, then Die Hard started clammering for attention.. Anyone got any suggestions?


Rise of the foot soilders is a brilliant film.
Ironclad is awesome. 
Shooter is frigging amazing :flrt:
we were soliders.
enemy at the gate.
Saving private ryan. 

Not really what you were looking for but I love those films


----------



## Biggys

And wanted.....angelina jolie = instant good film :mf_dribble::blush:


----------



## Bagger293

Well ideally I'm going for something that doesn't require any effort to watch as I'm feeling quite lazy.

The real tricky part for anyone suggesting things I suppose is that you kind of have to suggest something I already own as I'm not going into town to buy a DVD :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

bill and ted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bagger293

Haha too late Dee! I went with Jurassic Park! =] I just felt like something BIIIIIG budget =]

I do love Bill & Ted though. Best soundtracks ever!


----------



## Dee_Williams

do you know, it has taken me a while but i think i have just twigged who you are on fb. :bash: 
it does help if people tell me! i am not the sharpest tool in the rack you know. :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Haha! Brilliant =]

"Stay absolutely still, it's vision's based on sight!"


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2:

ah jurassic park is ace.


----------



## Biggys

Back


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> :gasp: :gasp:
> 
> *is stupidly jealous*
> 
> Do you know what mushrooms they were ?


It was well good. :flrt:

No idea, there was no mould or anything, just randomly started growing mushrooms, was well random. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> It was well good. :flrt:


I bet it was 




vivalabam said:


> No idea, there was no mould or anything, just randomly started growing mushrooms, was well random. :lol2:


 Ahhh fair enough I was just wondering as mushrooms are hard to grow apparently :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I bet it was
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh fair enough I was just wondering as mushrooms are hard to grow apparently :lol2:


:lol2: Not for me, so it seems. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Not for me, so it seems. :whistling2:


 Should try and grow some then, get the mushrooms you like from the shop and start growing them :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Should try and grow some then, get the mushrooms you like from the shop and start growing them :lol2:


That's what my OH does as a job, if I ever want some I just ask him to bring some home from work. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> That's what my OH does as a job, if I ever want some I just ask him to bring some home from work. :blush:


That is awesome :lol2:

You should find looooooooooooooooooooooooooots of different mushroom recipes


----------



## Stelios

[warning]Smoking tarantula poo does not make you psychedelic[/warning]


----------



## Biggys

Stelios said:


> [warning]Smoking tarantula poo does not make you psychedelic[/warning]


Did you actually try it ? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> That is awesome :lol2:
> 
> You should find looooooooooooooooooooooooooots of different mushroom recipes


My OH hates them, so whenever he cooks we have to go without mushrooms.


----------



## spinnin_tom

i* hate* mushrooms :blowup:


----------



## Bagger293

That's weird because mushrooms are amazing so I would have thought you would like them..


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> That's weird because mushrooms are amazing so I would have thought you would like them..


that's nice :flrt:

always full of great things to say, is this man 
not like tyler..
don't get me started on tyler


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> i* hate* mushrooms :blowup:


How can you hate mushrooms! they are well yummy. :mf_dribble:



Bagger293 said:


> That's weird because mushrooms are amazing so I would have thought you would like them..


So I don't like amazing things? :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

Went mad in a pet shop earlier


----------



## Bagger293

Thanks Tom =]

What you on about Kerry? I was talking to Tom! ya crazy lady:lol2:


----------



## empirecook

Mushrooms on toast?

Oh yes please! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Bagger293

Colosseum said:


> Went mad in a pet shop earlier


Go on..?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Went mad in a pet shop earlier


elaborate..


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Went mad in a pet shop earlier


What kicking and screaming? 



Bagger293 said:


> Thanks Tom =]
> 
> What you on about Kerry? I was talking to Tom! ya crazy lady:lol2:


Oops! :blush:



empirecook said:


> Mushrooms on toast?
> 
> Oh yes please! :mf_dribble:


I've never had them on toast. :lol2: Although I do like mushroom omelette. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Colosseum

closing down sale so got 10 large faunariums for a tenner a pound each yipee, Hides 40p, water bowls 30p, vines 5p and lots of wood they were giving it away.

So I have stocked right up and have a big fat hard on.


----------



## Bagger293

Mushrooms on toast is brilliant! Especially when a bit of mushroom juice soaks into the toast! mmmmm =] =] =]

Dying to know what Ole got up to in the pet shop. I'm picturing him (not that I know what he looks like) tipping over enclosures and rattling bird cages while pushing people out of the way


----------



## Bagger293

Aw man, that sounds ace!

Someone told me about a pet shop in Edinburgh that was closing down and selling stuff off cheap but they couldn't tell me the name of it or exactly where it was or even if they would stock anything I might find useful so not much use really =[


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> closing down sale so got 10 large faunariums for a tenner a pound each yipee, Hides 40p, water bowls 30p, vines 5p and lots of wood they were giving it away.
> 
> So I have stocked right up and have a big fat hard on.


That's awesome! I think I would as well. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> that's nice :flrt:
> 
> always full of great things to say, is this man
> not like tyler..
> don't get me started on tyler


Oh....


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> That's awesome! I think I would as well. :whistling2:


I was close to getting the dildo out Kerry


----------



## Colosseum

Bagger293 said:


> Aw man, that sounds ace!
> 
> Someone told me about a pet shop in Edinburgh that was closing down and selling stuff off cheap but they couldn't tell me the name of it or exactly where it was or even if they would stock anything I might find useful so not much use really =[



Got more stuff for my dog as well chews and stuff he is loving it, got him a new cuddly toy a giant tortoise but he has not stopped giving it one since I gave it to him.


----------



## Stelios

Mushrooms are minging always not liked em.
Ate some of my brothers magic mushrooms when I was 13, made me well sick and I didn't even get fecking high off em.
So I ate mushrooms that I hate, was sick, and got a kicking off my brother all for nothing, great!


----------



## Biggys

Moon


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> So I have stocked right up and have a big fat hard on.


so quoted


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> I was close to getting the dildo out Kerry


this one is better


----------



## Biggys

Anyone have photoshop and a good Idea how to use it ? :hmm:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Anyone have photoshop and a good Idea how to use it ? :hmm:


no, my school does and ish

why ?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> no, my school does and ish
> 
> why ?


I just need that photo cropped down


----------



## garlicpickle

Biggys said:


> Anyone have photoshop and a good Idea how to use it ? :hmm:


yes, what do you want done?


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> yes, what do you want done?


I just need my moon pictures cropped up if thats ok ?


----------



## Stelios

Wow you don't need Photoshop for that, you can do that in paint.
What dimensions do you want it?
Open the image in paint, click the image tab, then select attributes form the drop down menu.
Change the dimensions to what you want.


----------



## Bagger293

Clicky


----------



## garlicpickle

how big do you want the moon Ty? is it for an avatar?


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## Biggys

Stelios said:


> Wow you don't need Photoshop for that, you can do that in paint.


But will it come up nice and crisp, the idea oh these moon pictures are you take them in x5 zoom them adjust the focus so when you crop in you can see every crator and pit in the moon


----------



## garlicpickle

Biggys said:


> But will it come up nice and crisp, the idea oh these moon pictures are you take them in x5 zoom them adjust the focus so when you crop in you can see every crator and pit in the moon


it won't come up any sharper than it is however much you photoshop it, the detail isn't there.


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> how big do you want the moon Ty? is it for an avatar?


Erm if you could get it to be like this size on the photo it would be great 










If you can get it closer than that then even better


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> it won't come up any sharper than it is however much you photoshop it, the detail isn't there.


Ahhh fair enough, need to get it to focus in better next time 

Thanks for trying though Lisa :no1:


----------



## Stelios

Biggys said:


> Ahhh fair enough, need to get it to focus in better next time
> 
> Thanks for trying though Lisa :no1:


You could make a gif though just take shots that gradually get sharper and sharper then string em together.


----------



## Biggys

Stelios said:


> You could make a gif though just take shots that gradually get sharper and sharper then string em together.


I can't even work photoshop properly let alone make a gif :lol2:

I'll just PM Ash when he is online and hopfully he can tell me how he sorted his one out :2thumb:


----------



## kris74

Stelios said:


> Mushrooms are minging always not liked em.
> Ate some of my brothers magic mushrooms when I was 13, made me well sick and I didn't even get fecking high off em.
> So I ate mushrooms that I hate, was sick, and got a kicking off my brother all for nothing, great!


Magic mushrooms have that effect sometimes, you just got to keep the fear at bay until the pretty colours start then just yak your ring up for blighty!


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> Got more stuff for my dog as well chews and stuff he is loving it, got him a new cuddly toy a giant tortoise but he has not stopped giving it one since I gave it to him.


Mate you're just wrong.... And so is yer dag :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bagger293

kris74 said:


> Magic mushrooms have that effect sometimes, you just got to keep the fear at bay until the pretty colours start then just yak your ring up for blighty!


So true!


----------



## garlicpickle

I've had Mark working on it as he's better at Photoshop than me, but because the moon in your original pic is small, making it bigger makes the lack of detail more obvious, sorry we can't get it any better for you.


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> I've had Mark working on it as he's better at Photoshop than me, but because the moon in your original pic is small, making it bigger makes the lack of detail more obvious, sorry we can't get it any better for you.
> 
> image


Thanks 

Would you like me to send you the original sized picture, that one had been resized by facebook ?


----------



## Bagger293

Facebook's compression is pretty shocking like. You'll get a better result from the original.


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Facebook's compression is pretty shocking like. You'll get a better result from the original.


Yeah that is what I was thinking, on my photoplayer on my computer you can see all the crators etc, but on fb you can't


----------



## kris74

garlicpickle said:


> I've had Mark working on it as he's better at Photoshop than me, but because the moon in your original pic is small, making it bigger makes the lack of detail more obvious, sorry we can't get it any better for you.
> 
> image


Need to make it more cheesy in colour for the moon be made of the stuff.....


----------



## Jonb1982

My latest moon shot was spoilt by a clinker


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> My latest moon shot was spoilt by a clinker


 
clinker?


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> clinker?


I think he means a Clanger

www.clangers.co.uk


----------



## Jonb1982

clinkers	Noun. Excrement that adheres to anal hairs, or fur, on an animal.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> clinkers Noun. Excrement that adheres to anal hairs, or fur, on an animal.


i'm just going to leave this one alone


----------



## Biggys

I have the fun task of sorting though a 1000 pictures :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I have the fun task of sorting though a 1000 pictures :lol2:


 i've got 3 and a half thousand to sort through still :devil:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i've got 3 and a half thousand to sort through still :devil:


Have fun :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I only take 1 or 2k at a time on my card, as it doesn't take years to sort :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Have fun :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I only take 1 or 2k at a time on my card, as it doesn't take years to sort :lol2:


 
well my 8 gig sd is nearly full up of 10 mp pictures..
they need looking through, moving, deleting or whatever soon too 
i take ages, i get really unsure of what to keep etc


----------



## Bagger293

I download mine the day I take them and sort them asap =P

Then I format my card 'cause I'm a good boy =]


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> I download mine the day I take them and sort them asap =P
> 
> Then I format my card 'cause I'm a good boy =]


 
sounds fun and ocd


----------



## garlicpickle

Biggys said:


> Thanks
> 
> Would you like me to send you the original sized picture, that one had been resized by facebook ?


yeah send me the full size version, my email is lisa dot ashforth at gmail dot com


----------



## Bagger293

Thanks Tom =]


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> yeah send me the full size version, my email is lisa dot ashforth at gmail dot com


Sent, thanks again for doing this


----------



## Stelios

Bagger293 said:


> I download mine the day I take them and sort them asap =P
> 
> Then I format my card 'cause I'm a good boy =]


Why do you reformat the card?


----------



## Bagger293

More out of habit than anything else but you should format your card every so often anyway. If you just 'delete all pictures' then it doesn't remove the data, it just scraps the cards link to the file essentially. More chance of your card becoming corrupt. Or at least, so I'm given to understand.. It's what I've been told is true.


----------



## Biggys

1000s of droplet pictures........not one in crisp focus...FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU :devil:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> 1000s of droplet pictures........not one in crisp focus...FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU :devil:


:shock:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> :shock:


So gutted :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!!!


if it comes up resized click the top tab to un shrink it 

:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Bagger293

Nice one Ty!

That blows my picture of Saturn out of the water, that's for sure!










:lol2:


p.s I just noticed this topic has 1600 likes!! :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Nice one Ty!
> 
> That blows my picture of Saturn out of the water, that's for sure!
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> p.s I just noticed this topic has 1600 likes!! :2thumb:


Thanks mate 

And that is an awesome shot :gasp::flrt:


----------



## Bagger293

Nah, it's no really man. Thanks for the compliment though, I'm not trying to be cool and shrug it off or anything, it's cool cause it's Saturn but it's not really a very good picture.

I just held my compact up to a telescope which was pointing at Saturn and took a pic.. I was half cut on whisky at the time and got lucky.


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Nah, it's no really man. Thanks for the compliment though, I'm not trying to be cool and shrug it off or anything, it's cool cause it's Saturn but it's not really a very good picture.
> 
> I just held my compact up to a telescope which was pointing at Saturn and took a pic.. I was half cut on whisky at the time and got lucky.


Yeah I get what you mean 

It awesome because I mean I haven't seen saturn pictured before, it would be frigging amazing if you could get the detail :no1:


----------



## Bagger293

Aye definitely!

A friend of mine is right into astro photography eh so it was his telescope. He's got some really cool shots.

Here's his astro shots on flickr


----------



## Biggys

I'll have a look through mate


----------



## Biggys

I was genuinely amazed mate, they are stunning :flrt:


----------



## Bagger293

Yeah he is really good. He puts so much effort into it though (not to mention ca$h!) :lol2:

The one's I did the night we both went out are on page 5 of my flickr photostream (they're nowhere near as good as his but I had a fixed focal length of 35mm!) If you want to see 'em, click the Massey Ferguson logo in my sig =]


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Yeah he is really good. He puts so much effort into it though (not to mention ca$h!) :lol2:
> 
> The one's I did the night we both went out are on page 5 of my flickr photostream (they're nowhere near as good as his but I had a fixed focal length of 35mm!) If you want to see 'em, click the Massey Ferguson logo in my sig =]


Ahh nice one I will have a look 

And WTF hidden links, you are a ninja :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Biggys said:


> WTF hidden links, you are a ninja :lol2:


:lol2: I know dude! I don't even know how that happened!! It just happened and I was like, 'that's cool, I'll leave it like that'.

Bet nobody has noticed it though :roll2:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> :lol2: I know dude! I don't even know how that happened!! It just happened and I was like, 'that's cool, I'll leave it like that'.
> 
> Bet nobody has noticed it though :roll2:


 :lol2::lol2:

Also your pointing to the star photo blew my frigging mind, I was there trying to work out how the hell you done it, then scrolled down and it explains :blush:


----------



## Bagger293

Haha cheers dude =] It looks like photoshop trickery eh? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Haha cheers dude =] It looks like photoshop trickery eh? :lol2:


 Yeah I does 

I can't believe how good some of those shots are mate


----------



## Bagger293

=] Thanks mate =] I'm flattered that you like them :flrt: :blush:

I like to share my pics but get embarrassed with compliments.. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> =] Thanks mate =] I'm flattered that you like them :flrt: :blush:
> 
> I like to share my pics but get embarrassed with compliments.. :lol2:


 
Awww :lol2:

No need to get embarassed dude, you deserve compliments with photos like that dude : victory:


----------



## Bagger293

Haha! Okay you have now officially complimented me too much!

Cheers dude! =]

Do you *ever* use facebook btw? you never seem to be online or post anything!!


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Haha! Okay you have now officially complimented me too much!
> 
> Cheers dude! =]
> 
> Do you *ever* use facebook btw? you never seem to be online or post anything!!


Not really dude :blush:

I have 2. one that was meant for my invert stuff and the other that is just random crap, in the end I just used my random crap one for everything :lol2:


----------



## empirecook

Hello.


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> image
> 
> Hello.


:gasp:


Did you take that ?


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> :gasp:
> 
> 
> Did you take that ?


I bloody wish I did...I'm not THAT epic. :lol2:

Does it freak you out or are you just fascinated? Some people seem to be freaked out by it. But I could sit here for hours looking at it. :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> I bloody wish I did...I'm not THAT epic. :lol2:


I was going to say, if you took that, you would be the most epic person ever :lol2:



empirecook said:


> Does it freak you out or are you just fascinated? Some people seem to be freaked out by it. But I could sit here for hours looking at it. :2thumb:


I find it fascinating, it's mad, you wouldn't think that is what your eye actually looks like


----------



## Bagger293

That is well cool! =]

I took a pic 'a bit' like that once but it was nowhere near as good. It was the first time I realised what they eye actually looked like though! =]


----------



## spinnin_tom

dammit i commented on baggers' photo on mums damn flickr account-- stroodsue


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone, I'm up early to pick up some frogs. :no1:


----------



## Colosseum

Morning Kerry


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Morning Kerry


Morning Ole, how are you?


----------



## Colosseum

I am ok thank you, you?


----------



## spinnin_tom

what frogs?
more pacmans (?) is it pacmans or pacmen ??

horned frogs.. there we go


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> I am ok thank you, you?


Not too bad, feeling a bit plump. :blush: I've not stopped eating for like 3 days. :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> what frogs?
> more pacmans (?) is it pacmans or pacmen ??
> 
> horned frogs.. there we go


Yeah pacmans. <3 They are too cute! I'm well excited, we're not leaving till 11 but I couldn't sleep. :blush:


----------



## Bagger293

Morning everybody! =]

That's okay, Tom. I guessed it was you. I have replied now.

Frogs huh? I always fancied the idea of keeping the poison dart ones but I read somewhere that they're not the easiest to keep?


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Not too bad, feeling a bit plump. :blush: I've not stopped eating for like 3 days. :lol2:



Well I have been not eating much at all and I am starving


----------



## Colosseum

Bagger293 said:


> Morning everybody! =]
> 
> That's okay, Tom. I guessed it was you. I have replied now.
> 
> Frogs huh? I always fancied the idea of keeping the poison dart ones but I read somewhere that they're not the easiest to keep?


Hows that new river settling in?


----------



## Bagger293

Really well Ole! She sits in between her water dish and her plant pretty much permanently. She turns around from time to time =]


----------



## Colosseum

That's superb :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Morning everybody! =]
> 
> That's okay, Tom. I guessed it was you. I have replied now.
> 
> Frogs huh? I always fancied the idea of keeping the poison dart ones but I read somewhere that they're not the easiest to keep?


Yeah they are pretty, but I heard the same, they are hard to keep. I love pacmans, easy to keep. Plus they are big and fat! :flrt:



Colosseum said:


> Well I have been not eating much at all and I am starving


Want some muffins? We have loads, I feel I shouldn't eat them. :blush:


----------



## Colosseum

Yes but only if you have blueberry muffins


----------



## Bagger293

Do you know what it is about them that is hard? Are they needing a very specific temp & humidity range?


----------



## Colosseum

Bagger293 said:


> Do you know what it is about them that is hard? Are they needing a very specific temp & humidity range?



Well it's where they are from its dry and arid and gets very hot but then they experience very cold periods.


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Yes but only if you have blueberry muffins


That they are! 



Bagger293 said:


> Do you know what it is about them that is hard? Are they needing a very specific temp & humidity range?


Not sure, never really looked into them. :blush:


----------



## Bagger293

Really? I totally thought they were from the rainforest...

I'm sure when I saw them in captivity before they were in a very moist environment :eek4:


----------



## Colosseum

Bagger293 said:


> Really? I totally thought they were from the rainforest...
> 
> I'm sure when I saw them in captivity before they were in a very moist environment :eek4:


What species you talking about mate?


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> That they are!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, never really looked into them. :blush:



I love you will you marry me?


----------



## Bagger293

Colosseum said:


> What species you talking about mate?


Oh.. Erm, I don't know the species cause I never really thought too hard about it.. I just saw them in this place nearby which had them labelled as poison dart frogs (They will have had the scientific name too but I didn't take notice of it, sorry)



Colosseum said:


> I love you will you marry me?


This actually made me :lol2:

:roll2:

Don't worry, Kerry. I know what you mean! =]


----------



## Colosseum

Bagger293 said:


> *Oh.. Erm, I don't know the species cause I never really thought too hard about it.. I just saw them in this place nearby which had them labelled as poison dart frogs (They will have had the scientific name too but I didn't take notice of it, sorry)*
> 
> 
> 
> This actually made me :lol2:
> 
> :roll2:
> 
> Don't worry, Kerry. I know what you mean! =]



I thought you were on about Aphonopelma I feel a right tit now.


----------



## vivalabam

Oh god, what have I said now... :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> I thought you were on about Aphonopelma I feel a right tit now.


i did wonder what you were on about :no1:


----------



## Bagger293

Colosseum said:


> I thought you were on about Aphonopelma I feel a right tit now.


:lol2: never mind, we can just remember the 'I love you, will you marry me' comment. It was a winning moment =]


----------



## vivalabam

Breakfast time! :mf_dribble:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Breakfast time! :mf_dribble:


that reminds me


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> that reminds me


:lol2: I love cereal! :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I love cereal! :flrt:


i just had a big bowl of strawberry stuff


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> i just had a big bowl of strawberry stuff


Nice. :lol2: I have chocolate and strawberry, although I don't like the strawberry. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Hello


away.. go on, OUT

naah, hi jack


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Hello


Morning! :no1:


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> away.. go on, OUT
> 
> naah, hi jack


No :whip:

Hows you??


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Morning! :no1:


Heyya :flrt:

You alright?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> No :whip:
> 
> Hows you??


great thanks
decided i'm getting a Vaejovis Spinigerus


----------



## Colosseum

cool little scorpions always active in my experience how much you pay for that?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> cool little scorpions always active in my experience how much you pay for that?


£15 posted :no1:
they look like they could pass for a buthid, so i had to have one


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Heyya :flrt:
> 
> You alright?


I'm so bored! we were supposed to leave at 11 but the guy wants us to be there an hour later. :whip:


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> great thanks
> decided i'm getting a Vaejovis Spinigerus


Ahhh awesome!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I'm so bored! we were supposed to leave at 11 but the guy wants us to be there an hour later. :whip:


Where you off to?!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Where you off to?!


East London we need to go, takes about an hour. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> East London we need to go, takes about an hour. :lol2:


Ahh cool :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Good afternoon, I've just been to Tesco's and forgotten to buy spinach! GRRR!! :censor:


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Good afternoon, I've just been to Tesco's and forgotten to buy spinach! GRRR!! :censor:


No big loss then :whistling2:


----------



## Bagger293

Well not for you it isn't, no :lol2:

kind of scuppers my plans to do a saag for tea though.. I'll just have to improvise a curry instead! =] mmmmm =]


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Well not for you it isn't, no :lol2:
> 
> kind of scuppers my plans to do a saag for tea though.. I'll just have to improvise a curry instead! =] mmmmm =]


 
saag ??


----------



## Bagger293

Lamb saag. It's a ymmuy curry with spinach in it =] I love it!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Lamb saag. It's a ymmuy curry with spinach in it =] I love it!


 
oh right
i was trying to figure out which northern foods are called that


----------



## empirecook

Bagger293 said:


> Lamb saag. It's a ymmuy curry with spinach in it =] I love it!


You having saag aloo as well?

lamb saag is good, but Chicken korma is always a win.


----------



## Bagger293

Nah, I don't put potato in it, prefer plain lamb saag to saag aloo.

Forgot the spinach though, didn't I?! Waaaaah! =[

Korma is a bit coconut for me, prefer a really rich taste to a curry :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

watching spongebob <3


----------



## Biggys

Back from work :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Back from work :lol2:


what do you do ?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> what do you do ?


PArt time mechanic for the time being, but I have a job lined up in a hardware shop 

They are going to have the bosses daughter training me.....she is Hottttttt :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> PArt time mechanic for the time being, but I have a job lined up in a hardware shop
> 
> They are going to have the bosses daughter training me.....she is Hottttttt :blush:


result there, is it alright pay ??


and how old is she?
too old for you ?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> result there, is it alright pay ??
> 
> 
> and how old is she?
> too old for you ?


Yeah the Pay isn't to bad 

And it is only round the corner from me so double win 

She's about 17-19 I think, so still in with a chance  :lol2:

not really training me, but just showing me the ropes


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> They are going to have the bosses daughter training me.....she is Hottttttt :blush:


Show her your nuts and spanner.

Don't forget to oil the rusty parts. :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

empirecook said:


> Show her your nuts and spanner.
> 
> Don't forget to oil the rusty parts. :whistling2:


:lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> Show her your nuts and spanner.
> 
> Don't forget to oil the rusty parts. :whistling2:


LMFAO :lol2:

I don't fancy getting fired straight away


----------



## Colosseum

Biggys said:


> PArt time mechanic for the time being, but I have a job lined up in a hardware shop
> 
> They are going to have the bosses daughter training me.....she is Hottttttt :blush:



Just remember the cardinal rule Tyler, don't dip your pen in the companies ink.


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Just remember the cardinal rule Tyler, don't dip your pen in the companies ink.


That is a good rule dude, and I shalt :2thumb:

But I mean second paying job I have/having/had and I get to work with a hotty, I'm not complaining :lol2:


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> But I mean second paying job I have/having/had and I get to work with a hotty, I'm not complaining :lol2:


Do you go to work like your avatar?

Panting and dribbling. :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Biggys said:


> That is a good rule dude, and I shalt :2thumb:
> 
> But I mean second paying job I have/having/had and I get to work with a hotty, I'm not complaining :lol2:


Trust me follow the rule I was sacked many years ago for trying to bone the bosses daughter


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> Do you go to work like your avatar?
> 
> Panting and dribbling. :lol2:


Not started yet, but I'm sure I will :blush::lol2:



Colosseum said:


> Trust me follow the rule I was sacked many years ago for trying to bone the bosses daughter


Sorry dude that was mean to say I shall follow the rule not I shalt :blush:


----------



## kris74

GGRRRRRRRAAAAHHHHH, load of old horse crap......... :devil:

Thank you :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> GGRRRRRRRAAAAHHHHH, load of old horse crap......... :devil:
> 
> Thank you :2thumb:


Wait....what ? :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Wait....what ? :lol2:


Just had to get it off me chest, nothing personal you understand?!

a work thing, hard day :whip:


----------



## mcluskyisms

*LALALA's*

















​


----------



## kris74

mcluskyisms said:


> image
> 
> image​


See, that's what I love about you. An instant cure to my work day blues..... :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Just had to get it off me chest, nothing personal you understand?!
> 
> a work thing, hard day :whip:


 
Ahh I get what you mean :lol2:

Why was it a hard day fella ? :|


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Ahh I get what you mean :lol2:
> 
> Why was it a hard day fella ? :|


because the bulk of our customer base are just complete morons, cretins and uneducated, can't take a simple explanation on board and threaten legal action over money that isn't theirs. 

I'm just about on the verge of taking their numbers home and putting these idiots in the free adds just for the crack like. Maybe a cheap room to rent or something, all inclusive, should keep them so busy that they don't get a change to befoul my lug holes again any time soon neh?


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> because the bulk of our customer base are just complete morons, cretins and uneducated, can't take a simple explanation on board and threaten legal action over money that isn't theirs.
> 
> I'm just about on the verge of taking their numbers home and putting these idiots in the free adds just for the crack like. Maybe a cheap room to rent or something, all inclusive, should keep them so busy that they don't get a change to befoul my lug holes again any time soon neh?


Awww sounds crap dude 

And sounds like a plan mate


----------



## Colosseum

kris74 said:


> because the bulk of our customer base are just complete morons, cretins and uneducated, can't take a simple explanation on board and threaten legal action over money that isn't theirs.
> 
> I'm just about on the verge of taking their numbers home and putting these idiots in the free adds just for the crack like. Maybe a cheap room to rent or something, all inclusive, should keep them so busy that they don't get a change to befoul my lug holes again any time soon neh?


Have a Pie Kris


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> Have a Pie Kris


What kind of pie would thee be persuading me to partake in?


----------



## Colosseum

Mince Beef and Onion


----------



## kris74

I had a quarter pounder cheese burger and jockeys whips instead, pie sucks


----------



## kris74

I'm away to bed to watch Enter the Dragon \m/ >< \m/


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> I'm away to bed to watch Enter the Dragon \m/ >< \m/


Awesome film 

And night dude :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

rught you lot
i'm off to bed, as i'm damn tired
have fun


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> rught you lot
> i'm off to bed, as i'm damn tired
> have fun


Night mate!


----------



## mcluskyisms

No one else stayed up to watch the boxing then ehh??? 

:mf_dribble:


----------



## kris74

mcluskyisms said:


> No one else stayed up to watch the boxing then ehh???
> 
> :mf_dribble:


Nah, read the report though and it says there was a bit of controversy. Ortiz pegging Mayweather then Mayweather firing off a sneaky punch when Ortiz had his guard down? 

It's a fight at the end of the day and Ortiz should've covered himself. It would be nice to see Mayweather get a spanking one day but he'll probably retire (again) unbeaten.


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone!

I'm a bit hung over today. :blush:


----------



## Bagger293

Morning folks, I have to revise biology today Blergh!


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Morning folks, I have to revise biology today Blergh!


Sounds exciting! Rather you than me. :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Just back from hospital


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Just back from hospital


Are you ok?


----------



## Colosseum

Bit battered and bruised but I will survive


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Bit battered and bruised but I will survive


What happened? :gasp:


----------



## Colosseum

Car accident


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Car accident


Seriously? Damn 

Well I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Colosseum

Wrote my car off, was peeing down with rain I hit a camber in the road and was going to quick for the conditions and snaked it before smack into one solid oak tree, so 2 broken ribs, whiplash and a little bruising not a bad night at all


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Wrote my car off, was peeing down with rain I hit a camber in the road and was going to quick for the conditions and snaked it before smack into one solid oak tree, so 2 broken ribs, whiplash and a little bruising not a bad night at all


Ouch.  At least you're ok and not seriously injured, although 2 broken ribs doesn't sound nice!


----------



## Colosseum

No its painful and uncomfortable, having a shit is a nightmare :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> No its painful and uncomfortable, having a shit is a nightmare :gasp:


Good to see you're still yourself. :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Colosseum said:


> so 2 broken ribs, whiplash and a little bruising not a bad night at all


Dude, sorry to hear that, I'm glad you're okay seeing as, and I'm sure you'll hear this a lot, it could have been a lot worse!



Colosseum said:


> Wrote my car off


Oh NO!!! =[ =[ =[ That's really bad man, was it anything special? =[


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Good to see you're still yourself. :lol2:


Well you have to have a sense of humour and get on doctor said 4-6 weeks recovery for ribs have some strong painkillers.


----------



## Colosseum

Bagger293 said:


> Dude, sorry to hear that, I'm glad you're okay seeing as, and I'm sure you'll hear this a lot, it could have been a lot worse!
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh NO!!! =[ =[ =[ That's really bad man, was it anything special?* =[


Clio sport


----------



## Bagger293

Ah :censor: man, that sucks..

I wrote off 2 cars in as many months a few years ago, it was such a depressing time =[


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Well you have to have a sense of humour and get on doctor said 4-6 weeks recovery for ribs have some strong painkillers.


Ah right, quite a long time really.


----------



## Colosseum

Tbh the car was more trouble than it was worth still gutting though, although my mate has got a R5 gt turbo he is selling I am going to be borrowing it for a bit if I like it I will buy it


----------



## Bagger293

Colosseum said:


> Tbh the car was more trouble than it was worth still gutting though, although my mate has got a R5 gt turbo he is selling I am going to be borrowing it for a bit if I like it I will buy it


That's a car I've always fancied owning! =]


----------



## Colosseum

There ok a bit old now but still have plenty of poke


----------



## Colosseum

Got to admit though there is a chap up the road that has a minto Rover Mini Cooper sportpack it looks gorgeous trouble is your paying for nostalgia


----------



## vivalabam

I keep burping up kebab... It's not pleasant. :blush:


----------



## Bagger293

Colosseum said:


> Got to admit though there is a chap up the road that has a minto Rover Mini Cooper sportpack it looks gorgeous trouble is your paying for nostalgia


Tell me about it!

my current cars:



















:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Bagger293

vivalabam said:


> I keep burping up kebab... It's not pleasant. :blush:


Blergh!! Yuck, Kerry! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Blergh!! Yuck, Kerry! :lol2:


I know! No idea what I was thinking last night... I always regret getting them the next day, I should have had pizza and chips like a normal person. :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Morning :flrt:


----------



## Bagger293

Hi there Trootle =]


----------



## JustJack

Bagger293 said:


> Hi there Trootle =]


Heyya mate 

Hows you??


----------



## Bagger293

Not bad, not bad at all! Just doing some biology revision but it's actually pretty easy so I'm beginning to wonder if I should actually do something with the day instead and just do some last minute cramming this evening!

What about yoursel>F?


----------



## JustJack

Bagger293 said:


> Not bad, not bad at all! Just doing some biology revision but it's actually pretty easy so I'm beginning to wonder if I should actually do something with the day instead and just do some last minute cramming this evening!
> 
> What about yoursel>F?


Do a bit now, half an hour later, and half an hour in the evening :2thumb:

Well thats what I would do 

And im good thanks.. Summoning up the courage to go and properly ask mum if I can get a boa


----------



## Bagger293

Haha! Go for it! =]


----------



## JustJack

Bagger293 said:


> Haha! Go for it! =]


Even though I blew it when I got the Versi's (as she didnt know)..

She was planning on getting me 2 torts but she said know she will have to think about it...

But I asked yesterday and she didnt say no on both occasions! 

I think I just need to be nice to her and my bro, do some stuff around the house, and promise this will be my LAST pet...

The boa is stunning though! A CA Dwarf! :flrt:


----------



## Bagger293

Trootle said:


> I think I just need to be nice to her and my bro, do some stuff around the house, and promise this will be my LAST pet...


I remember this logic from when I lived at home :lol2:

Sometimes it works! Got to be worth a try =]


----------



## JustJack

Bagger293 said:


> I remember this logic from when I lived at home :lol2:
> 
> Sometimes it works! Got to be worth a try =]


Yup..

Better than sittting on my ass being a grump!

:lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Bagger293 said:


> Tell me about it!
> 
> my current cars:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> :flrt::flrt:


That Metro is a minter is that a special edition vandan plas?


----------



## vivalabam

Just got my time table for next year, it sucks butt. 

I have a 9am lecture, which means getting up at 7am, I swear they are trying to kill me... 

I also don't finish until 5/6pm on one day, major fail.  

Although I get Wednesdays off first term, yey! 

Then second term is evil, I have 3 9am lectures and 1 10am, what the hell is all that about!


----------



## Bagger293

It sure is! Electric windows and everything! Going to be selling it in a couple of weeks if ur interested? Need to do some work on the mini so need to sell metro for funds!


----------



## Biggys

Which planet is purple ? :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Which planet is purple ? :lol2:


Your-anus :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Your-anus :whistling2:


I was waiting for someone to say that -__- :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Bagger293 said:


> It sure is! Electric windows and everything! Going to be selling it in a couple of weeks if ur interested? Need to do some work on the mini so need to sell metro for funds!




You don't see many of the old Metros about now good reliable little motor, I used to have one early teens what a weapon! What litre is it?


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> I was waiting for someone to say that -__- :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

ait : victory:


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> ait : victory:


Hello Tom 

You alright?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Which planet is purple ? :lol2:


Google? :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Afternoon all


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> Afternoon all


'ello Jake 

You alright?


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> 'ello Jake
> 
> You alright?


not bad ta Jack, 

Could be better, but meh :lol:

Yourself?


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> not bad ta Jack,
> 
> Could be better, but meh :lol:
> 
> Yourself?


I am very good thanks 

Been up to much?


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> I am very good thanks
> 
> Been up to much?


nah, not really :lol2:

Just a chilling weekend for me 

You?


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> nah, not really :lol2:
> 
> Just a chilling weekend for me
> 
> You?


Nah, absolutley nothing :lol2:


Waiting for my mum to come home, so we can go out and get some STEEAKK!


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> Nah, absolutley nothing :lol2:
> 
> 
> Waiting for my mum to come home, so we can go out and get some STEEAKK!


haha, NICE :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Hello Tom
> 
> You alright?


 
hi jack 
meh 

can't wait for my spiders and the scorpion i ended up ordering


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Afternoon all


Morning! :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> morning! :flrt:


lazy


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> lazy


Hey, I've been up since half 8!


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Hey, I've been up since half 8!


sure you have... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> sure you have... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I have! I can never sleep when hung over. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

*an·ar·chy*Noun/ˈanərkē/

1. A state of disorder due to absence or nonrecognition of authority.










i thought i was being drawn on, it felt like it


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> *an·ar·chy*Noun/ˈanərkē/
> 
> 1. A state of disorder due to absence or nonrecognition of authority.
> 
> image
> 
> i thought i was being drawn on, it felt like it


What the hell is that!


----------



## Bagger293

Colosseum said:


> You don't see many of the old Metros about now good reliable little motor, I used to have one early teens what a weapon! What litre is it?


Sorry for the late reply! It's a 1275cc! =] Only just gone over the 40k miles too!! :gasp: 

Yeah it's an awesome wee car. I'd rather not sell it because I love it to bits but I need the money and prefer my Mini so it has to go


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> What the hell is that!


it's a rather annoying, noticable cut...
i thought i was being drawn on, which i wouldn't have minded As much lol


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> it's a rather annoying, noticable cut...
> i thought i was being drawn on, which i wouldn't have minded As much lol


Who did it?


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Who did it?


someody at school :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> someody at school :gasp:


Well that's not very friendly!


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening!

I'm In a good mood after watching spurs destroy Liverpool today!!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening!
> 
> I'm In a good mood after watching spurs destroy Liverpool today!!


Don't say that to my OH, he left here sulking. :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Don't say that to my OH, he left here sulking. :whistling2:


Awww, you will have to try cheer him up!!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Awww, you will have to try cheer him up!!


He's gone home now, thank god, he is terrible when Liverpool looses, he sulks all day... :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> He's gone home now, thank god, he is terrible when Liverpool looses, he sulks all day... :whistling2:


It's a bloke thing, I was in a foul mood the other week when we lost 5-1!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> It's a bloke thing, I was in a foul mood the other week when we lost 5-1!!!


i'd 5-1 be you right now

wait.. no


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> It's a bloke thing, I was in a foul mood the other week when we lost 5-1!!!


I know, they loose and I have to cheer him up, like what's that all about it's not my fault they lost...


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> i'd 5-1 be you right now
> 
> wait.. no


You what?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> You what?


 
like the 8-2 jokes :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I know, they loose and I have to cheer him up, like what's that all about it's not my fault they lost...


Now that's a woman thing........ :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> like the 8-2 jokes :whistling2:


Ha are you a gunner?


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Now that's a woman thing........ :whistling2:


:lol2: Yeah maybe. 

I just got a whiff of dinner, now I'm hungry again. :whip:


----------



## Bagger293

spinnin_tom said:


> i'd 5-1 be you right now
> 
> wait.. no


I get it! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Ha are you a gunner?


nope, i hate football :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Been messing around with my signature, better?


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Been messing around with my signature, better?


 
what's different apart from the frog part ?!?


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> what's different apart from the frog part ?!?


I moved the care sheet and gave it a better label, got rid of the 1.1.1 in the other inverts and updated my mantis list. :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Been messing around with my signature, better?


Amazing


----------



## Bagger293

Ooft, my belly!

I ate.. too much!

I can barely move =[


----------



## Jonb1982

Bagger293 said:


> Ooft, my belly!
> 
> I ate.. too much!
> 
> I can barely move =[


Fatty


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Amazing


Why thank you. :lol2:



Bagger293 said:


> Ooft, my belly!
> 
> I ate.. too much!
> 
> I can barely move =[


What did you have? 

I just found a whole pot of mint choc chip, this won't last long...


----------



## Bagger293

Hey man, you'll give me a complex or something :lol2:

There was enough curry left over for two folk but Jo is out for her tea so I ate it all! waaaaah!


----------



## Colosseum

Get the Metro fired up


----------



## Bagger293

Haha the Metro is awaiting its MOT right now so no firing up will happen unfortunately..

Should have a years MOT this week. Then it's getting a for sale sign. I definitely think you should buy it! :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> Get the Metro fired up



Jesus, do people still drive these things?


----------



## Bagger293

You could drive that thing! If only you bought it =]


----------



## Colosseum

Jonb1982 said:


> Jesus, do people still drive these things?


Metros are the tits


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Hey man, you'll give me a complex or something :lol2:
> 
> There was enough curry left over for two folk but Jo is out for her tea so I ate it all! waaaaah!


Sounds like something I'd do. :blush:


----------



## Colosseum

Is she mechanically sound mail me some pics of her interior and exterior [email protected] 



Bagger293 said:


> Haha the Metro is awaiting its MOT right now so no firing up will happen unfortunately..
> 
> Should have a years MOT this week. Then it's getting a for sale sign. I definitely think you should buy it! :2thumb:


----------



## Bagger293

I considered saying I felt like you, but I didn't want to give you a complex! :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

I have just consumed a Salmon En Croute and salad yum yum!


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> Metros are the tits


I used to have a mini with a metro turbo engine in it lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

i had a morris minor van. i loved the van.


----------



## Bagger293

I'll mail you some after MOT, Ole. It needs a wash just now =]

Mechanically sound, yes. Bodywork very good for age.

Worst bit about it is that its been attempted stolen TWICE! And as such the lock on the near side passenger door is jazzed. Got replacement locks but never got round to fitting them.


----------



## Colosseum

Good old British built motors, Minis are such good fun to drive dad had a 1275GT when he was a teen went like shit!!


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> I have just consumed a Salmon En Croute and salad yum yum!


Sounds lovely! Although I'm not really a fan of fish. :whistling2:

I managed to save half of the ice cream, only because mum happened to wonder by, if she didn't I'd have eaten it all just so I don't have to move off the sofa. :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

I love the old school turbocharged hot hatches, super light and quick, the Uno turbo I used to own still gives me a semi when I think about it!!


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Sounds lovely! Although I'm not really a fan of fish. :whistling2:
> 
> I managed to save half of the ice cream, only because mum happened to wonder by, if she didn't I'd have eaten it all just so I don't have to move off the sofa. :blush:


Can you shush, we are talking cars


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Can you shush, we are talking cars


I'll go then.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> i had a morris minor van. i loved the van.



AWESOME
i love minors <3

notice how most people driving them are well old, and have probably had them since new?
shows how reliable they are


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I'll go then.


Awww I feel bad now


----------



## Bagger293

vivalabam said:


> I'll go then.


:lol2: don't go Kerry.

Just start talking about cars too =] :no1:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I'll go then.


I will talk to you about stuff other then cars!

Cars are boring!


----------



## Bagger293

Trootle said:


> Cars are boring!


That's still talking about cars..


----------



## Colosseum

Yeah you don't see them any more like the Escorts, R5s, Astra Gte, Caviliar Sri, god there is so many isn't there Sierras, Orions, Capri's, Metro Turbos the rougher lads would pull up in there Montegos or Maestros jeez!

I must stop I am getting a stork on


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> I'll go then.



No get in your Metro and come nurse my ribs for me.


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> I will talk to you about stuff other then cars!
> 
> Cars are boring!


Are you gay?


----------



## Bagger293

There's a fair few late 80's-early 90's shape Escorts around here for some reason, and some guy with a Scirocco who waves to the Metro when we see each other. Oh and some guy who has a couple of Capri's waves as well.. 

That car has fans, man! :2thumb:

Gets way more attention on the road than my Mini ever does. 

No joke, 2 guys in a Countach rubber necked at the Metro when we passed each other one day! :roll2:


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Are you gay?


No you cheeky s***!


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> Yeah you don't see them any more like the Escorts, R5s, Astra Gte, Caviliar Sri, god there is so many isn't there Sierras, Orions, Capri's, Metro Turbos the rougher lads would pull up in there Montegos or Maestros jeez!
> 
> I must stop I am getting a stork on


Some awesome motors, they are all lardy heaps of junk nowadays, airbags are for puffs!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> No you cheeky s***!


 
he wears an ear ring too 

(sorry jack)


----------



## Colosseum

Bagger293 said:


> There's a fair few late 80's-early 90's shape Escorts around here for some reason, and some guy with a Scirocco who waves to the Metro when we see each other. Oh and some guy who has a couple of Capri's waves as well..
> 
> That car has fans, man! :2thumb:
> 
> Gets way more attention on the road than my Mini ever does.
> 
> No joke, 2 guys in a Countach rubber necked at the Metro when we passed each other one day! :roll2:


Yeah they no a classic, hey Stu you interested in Minis then?


----------



## Jonb1982

Bagger293 said:


> There's a fair few late 80's-early 90's shape Escorts around here for some reason, and some guy with a Scirocco who waves to the Metro when we see each other. Oh and some guy who has a couple of Capri's waves as well..
> 
> That car has fans, man! :2thumb:
> 
> Gets way more attention on the road than my Mini ever does.
> 
> No joke, 2 guys in a Countach rubber necked at the Metro when we passed each other one day! :roll2:



How do you rubber neck in a countach? They aren't renowned for visibility lol, your ok going forward but anything else and your shagged


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> he wears an ear ring too
> 
> (sorry jack)


So???

Your problem is....


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> he wears an ear ring too
> 
> (sorry jack)


Gay???


----------



## Bagger293

Trust me, those Lambo boys gave rubber necking a shot anyway! The Metro has that effect man! :lol2:

Yeah I'm into Minis big time Ole, selling the Metro to put my Mini straight as it's sort of fallen by the wayside.

First car was a Mini =]


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Gay???


Im not gay!


----------



## Colosseum

Yep definitely drops anchor in poo bay


----------



## Jonb1982

Brown tunnel tickler


----------



## Colosseum

Check the poke out on this Metrod GTA Metro GTa Test Run - YouTube


----------



## Colosseum

Bagger293 said:


> Trust me, those Lambo boys gave rubber necking a shot anyway! The Metro has that affect man! :lol2:
> 
> Yeah I'm into Minis big time Ole, selling the Metro to put my Mini straight as it's sort of fallen by the wayside.
> 
> First car was a Mini =]


Do you get Mini mag and all that?

What's the sub frame like on the mini?


----------



## Bagger293

I don't read mini mag anymore like, I used to get it though, miniworld as well.

Subframe is good on the Mini, it was well looked after but it started needing a new front end (like most eventually do) and so I took it off the road with the intention of saving up to get it done. Then got the Metro and it became my main car. Decided I'm not going to be able to afford the Mini while I'm running the Metro though =[


----------



## Colosseum

Yeah sure I find them Mini mags and that have way to many adverts now and are a waste of money. 

I just stick to my Tractor Mags now.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Yeah sure I find them Mini mags and that have way to many adverts now and are a waste of money.
> 
> I just stick to my Tractor Mags now.


 
if i was you i wouldn't be buying tractor magazines :whistling2:


----------



## Bagger293

Aye, I went right off mini mag and the like. It's almost always the same and once you know how you want your mini to look, who cares what other folk are doing with theirs..

If I was loaded I would buy them so I knew of things I might want to do with mine but I'm skint so basically I want to get the bodywork sorted and then concentrate on keeping it running!

If I win the lotto I'll start buying the mags again :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Evening Guys


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Aye, I went right off mini mag and the like. It's almost always the same and once you know how you want your mini to look, who cares what other folk are doing with theirs..
> 
> If I was loaded I would buy them so I knew of things I might want to do with mine but I'm skint so basically I want to get the bodywork sorted and then concentrate on keeping it running!
> 
> If I win the lotto I'll start buying the mags again :lol2:


 
pictures :whip:


----------



## Bagger293

Word up Ty =]

Pictures, Tom? :hmm:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Word up Ty =]
> 
> Pictures, Tom? :hmm:


He wants pictures of you :whistling2:

And how are you mate ?


----------



## Bagger293

Biggys said:


> He wants pictures of you :whistling2:


:lol2: no he doesn't!



Biggys said:


> And how are you mate ?


Splendiff man =] what about yourself>?


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> :lol2: no he doesn't!


:lol2:





Bagger293 said:


> Splendiff man =] what about yourself>?


Good to hear dude 

I'm great thanks, just been on some epic mission through all the woods today, was a right laugh ^.^


----------



## Dee_Williams

spinnin_tom said:


> AWESOME
> i love minors <3
> 
> notice how most people driving them are well old, and have probably had them since new?
> shows how reliable they are



thanks very much for that tom. i'm 29 not 99.


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> if i was you i wouldn't be buying tractor magazines :whistling2:



Why is that then?


----------



## Bagger293

Ty, I love walking in the woods man! I need to get out and do that again soon, the bonus is, I can call it college work these days! :lol2:

Dee - when my parents moved to Scotland in January '84, we had a morris traveller!! It ended up being sold to ITV and they used it in an ad for High Road or some other pi$h lol =]


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Ty, I love walking in the woods man! I need to get out and do that again soon, the bonus is, I can call it college work these days! :lol2:


 Same I just like going off the path and getting lost :2thumb:

I'm thinking of gettin a load of us on halloween to camp in the woods over night, not sure yet though :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

I go camping up in Glen Etive sometimes man, It's BEAUTIFUL!! They used it in one of the latest Harry Potter films and the moment the scene started I leaned over to Jo and was like 'look, Glen Etive!' :lol2:

It looks like this;




























Sorry, had to include the one of the Metro lurking like a tiger in the long-grass! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> I go camping up in Glen Etive sometimes man, It's BEAUTIFUL!! They used it in one of the latest Harry Potter films and the moment the scene started I leaned over to Jo and was like 'look, Glen Etive!' :lol2:
> 
> It looks like this;
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Sorry, had to include the one of the Metro lurking like a tiger in the long-grass! :lol2:


 
That is amazing :flrt::mf_dribble:

and your car is epic :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Sporting the standard wheels there :2thumb:


----------



## Bagger293

Haha, yeah I ditched the original wheels when a tyre blew cause they are metric!! :censor:

Still got them though :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Am I allowed back now? :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Am I allowed back now? :blush:


Of course :flrt:

Yeah have you been sent away ?  :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Depends, do you like camping or the woods? or cars yet? =]


----------



## Colosseum

I have visions of you Stu in that Metrod going through towns with that tune "Move like Jaggar" playing at full bore with a little distortion from the standard Metrod front speakers


----------



## Bagger293

Colosseum said:


> I have visions of you Stu in that Metrod going through towns with that tune "Move like Jaggar" playing at full bore with a little distortion from the standard Metrod front speakers


:lol2: I had never heard that song before, Ole! Just did a quick youtube on it there.

It's pleasant enough but not the sort of thing I roll to =]


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Of course :flrt:
> 
> Yeah have you been sent away ?  :lol2:


Yeah, i got shooed off because I don't like cars.  



Bagger293 said:


> Depends, do you like camping or the woods? or cars yet? =]


Have you seen me? I'm more of an indoor girl. :lol2:

Although I have been camping in the past, i don't mind it as long as it's not raining, if it rains I'm going home...


----------



## Colosseum

Bagger293 said:


> :lol2: I had never heard that song before, Ole! Just did a quick youtube on it there.
> 
> It's pleasant enough but not the sort of thing I roll to =]



What you roll to then I am not into all that chesse chav pop


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, i got shooed off because I don't like cars.


Awwww that sucks  :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awwww that sucks  :lol2:


I know.  I tried to drive once, I'm not very good at it. :blush:


----------



## Bagger293

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, i got shooed off because I don't like cars.


:lol2: NO YOU DIDN'T, YOU VOLUNTEERED YOURSELF OUT!! :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Have you seen me?


I have! =]



vivalabam said:


> I'm more of an indoor girl. :lol2:


Oh..



vivalabam said:


> Although I have been camping in the past, i don't mind it as long as it's not raining, if it rains I'm going home...


Better not try camping in Scotland in that case, it's a long way home! =]


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I know.  I tried to drive once, I'm not very good at it. :blush:


Maybe you would be better riding.....bikes....of course :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I know.  I tried to drive once, I'm not very good at it. :blush:


Stick to doing what you do best.......


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> I know. * I tried to drive once, I'm not very good at it.* :blush:


Don't put yourself down, driving is easy peasy with practise you would be great, you really need to dry in this day and age it's a must imo.

Altho I can't drive atm mo can't bend grr!


----------



## Bagger293

Colosseum said:


> What you roll to then I am not into all that chesse chav pop


I'm usually rolling to something pretty chilled these days tbh.

I'm no hippy but I seem to have gotten right into crusty hippy psychill electronica :lol2: It's awesome! =]


----------



## Colosseum

I listen to Psyc trance oh and The Smiths and most 60s and 80s music

Oh and a huge Garage and Speed Garage listener


----------



## Bagger293

Well, psychill is basically psytrance but a lot more chilled out :2thumb: 

I like psytrance too though man. I like loads of different stuff but at the moment I'm mostly chilling! =]

I have this weird thing for 80's hair metal, it's really cheesy but I love it! Bill & Ted soundtracks - brilliant =]


----------



## empirecook




----------



## Bagger293

empirecook said:


> image


Haha! =]



vivalabam said:


> something about not driving


I also think you should learn, Kerry. It isn't a difficult thing to do, it's fun and liberating =]

Although it's expensive and not as much fun in the city =[


----------



## empirecook

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, i got shooed off because I don't like cars.


I imagine this to be your PINK car.










Would a suitable name for it be pussy wagon? :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> I imagine this to be your PINK car.
> 
> image
> 
> *Would a suitable name for it be pussy wagon*? :whistling2:


:roll2:


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> :lol2: NO YOU DIDN'T, YOU VOLUNTEERED YOURSELF OUT!! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I have! =]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..
> 
> 
> 
> Better not try camping in Scotland in that case, it's a long way home! =]


So didn't I was shooed! 

Well yeah that just wouldn't happen, I'd demand to be taken to a hotel. :whistling2:



Biggys said:


> Maybe you would be better riding.....bikes....of course :whistling2:


I'm not very good at that either. :blush:



Jonb1982 said:


> Stick to doing what you do best.......


Walking?



Colosseum said:


> Don't put yourself down, driving is easy peasy with practise you would be great, you really need to dry in this day and age it's a must imo.
> 
> Altho I can't drive atm mo can't bend grr!


I was driving for like 6 months, still couldn't do it. The amount of lessons I'd need I'd have to have a pretty decent job to afford it...

Aww. 



Bagger293 said:


> Haha! =]
> 
> 
> 
> I also think you should learn, Kerry. It isn't a difficult thing to do, it's fun and liberating =]
> 
> Although it's expensive and not as much fun in the city =[


Yeah, it seems good, but I can walk places I need to go to, or I just get a train, its worked so far. :lol2:




empirecook said:


> I imagine this to be your PINK car.
> 
> image
> 
> Would a suitable name for it be pussy wagon? :whistling2:


It wouldn't be a cat, I don't like cats. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'm not very good at that either. :blush:


Awww bless ya :lol2:


I have been riding motor bikes since I was about 9-10 on and off, and I'm quite good on them. My dad still doesn't want me having one though :devil:


----------



## empirecook

vivalabam said:


> It wouldn't be a cat, I don't like cats. :blush:


Fussy women will always be...erm, well fussy?










You like rabbits? No? :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww bless ya :lol2:
> 
> 
> I have been riding motor bikes since I was about 9-10 on and off, and I'm quite good on them. My dad still doesn't want me having one though :devil:


Really? That's impressive. They scare me, I couldn't go on one, I'm scared of it toppling over or something. :blush:



empirecook said:


> Fussy women will always be...erm, well fussy?
> 
> image
> 
> You like rabbits? No? :whistling2:


It's perfect! :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> Fussy women will always be...erm, well fussy?
> 
> image
> 
> You like rabbits? No? :whistling2:


It's horrible 













they are just awesome :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Here's a motorcycle for you, Kerry










Nae toppling!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Really? That's impressive. They scare me, I couldn't go on one, I'm scared of it toppling over or something. :blush:


Yeah in the woods and that, on motorcross bikes 

I really want a nice harley :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> It's horrible
> 
> image
> 
> [URL=http://pictures.topspeed.com/IMG/crop/200906/pink-lamborghini-mur_460x0w.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> they are just awesome :lol2:


They are pretty fancy cars, I'd never be able to afford one though. :lol2:



Bagger293 said:


> Here's a motorcycle for you, Kerry
> 
> image
> 
> Nae toppling!


Ooo that could work! I could get a pink golf cart, that has 4 wheels?


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> It's horrible
> 
> image
> 
> [URL=http://pictures.topspeed.com/IMG/crop/200906/pink-lamborghini-mur_460x0w.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> they are just awesome :lol2:


:bash: :bash: :bash: 

You have just ruined my lamborghini murcielago...covered it in pink. 

I made a neon one the other day on gimp. :lol2:

That Ferrari is pathetic though! even more pathetic because nicki minaj has it in a song video. And she looks like a backwards horse!


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yeah in the woods and that, on motorcross bikes
> 
> I really want a nice harley :flrt:


Oh you're not one of those people are you. :gasp: There's always people on some kind of noisy bike thing going round the fields near me, does my head in. :whip:


----------



## Bagger293

Biggys said:


> Yeah in the woods and that, on motorcross bikes
> 
> I really want a nice harley :flrt:


I used to have a Kawasaki KX100 when I were a lad. It was amazing! Power bands in all relevant gears! I about went pinging off the back of it when it let loose! =]


----------



## spinnin_tom

my dad's got a softail harley.
he won't let me have a go so i have to get bored sitting on the back


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> *:bash: :bash: :bash: *
> 
> *You have just ruined my lamborghini murcielago...covered it in pink.*
> 
> I made a neon one the other day on gimp. :lol2:
> 
> That Ferrari is pathetic though! even more pathetic because nicki minaj has it in a song video. And she looks like a backwards horse!


:lol2::lol2:

On the way up to kempton there was a huge convoy of sports cars from ford GT40s, to astons, carrera gts, koinenseggs, Viper SRT10s etc, and this woman have a neon green gallardo, I don't think I have even been as excited in my life :blush:

all those going past I was bouncing round the cab of my dads van :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

spinnin_tom said:


> my dad's got a softail harley.
> he won't let me have a go so *i have to get hard sitting on the back *


That'll be the vibration, dude. Happens to all of us


----------



## Colosseum

Bagger293 said:


> That'll be the vibration, dude. Happens to all of us


PMSL ouch ouch oucccccccccccccch!


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> That'll be the vibration, dude. Happens to all of us


This seriously made me lol!:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Oh you're not one of those people are you. :gasp: There's always people on some kind of noisy bike thing going round the fields near me, does my head in. :whip:


Nah, we used to push them up to the woods, and then go as deep into the woods as we could, and we had made a bunch of jumps and a huge track was awesome :flrt:

then the horse people decided they wanted that part of the woods, they had never been in that far before, but they kicked up and they got us banned from the woods 



Bagger293 said:


> I used to have a Kawasaki KX100 when I were a lad. It was amazing! Power bands in all relevant gears! I about went pinging off the back of it when it let loose! =]


:gasp:

They are amazing bikes  :flrt:



spinnin_tom said:


> my dad's got a softail harley.
> he won't let me have a go so i have to get bored sitting on the back


Yeah you aren't going on it either, tell him to bring it to kempton. I'll have it off him :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> That'll be the vibration, dude. Happens to all of us


Bwahahaahaha :lol2::lol2:

:notworthy:


----------



## Colosseum

I used to piss about on a Suzuki DR 125 was good fun apart from hitting rabbit holes in the stubble fields at full bore and chucking yourself over the handle bars all fun times though whoop whoop!


----------



## Bagger293

Biggys said:


> They are amazing bikes  :flrt:


Yeah! I loved it! Unfortunately it got nicked =[ It was in such good condition too =[


----------



## empirecook

I use to twat around with my airgun and mini quad. 

twas fun speeding round a field, killing my food and then shooting at the travellers caravans. 


Shame I can't do that nowaday's :banghead:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Yeah! I loved it! Unfortunately it got nicked =[ It was in such good condition too =[


Awww that sucks, seem you can't have anything nice now a days without the risk of it getting nicked


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> I use to twat around with my airgun and mini quad.
> 
> twas fun speeding round a field, killing my food and then shooting at the travellers caravans.
> 
> 
> Shame I can't do that nowaday's :banghead:


You can....just not legally :whistling2:


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> You can....just not legally :whistling2:


:lol2:

My spine is more useless than a chocolate kettle. And I dont want to fall off a mini quad where the travellers can pick me up and eat me for dinner. :gasp:

I have never broken the law. You have only broken the law if you get caught. :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Nah, we used to push them up to the woods, and then go as deep into the woods as we could, and we had made a bunch of jumps and a huge track was awesome :flrt:
> 
> then the horse people decided they wanted that part of the woods, they had never been in that far before, but they kicked up and they got us banned from the woods


Yeah, they do it right in the fields, but when I'm walking to dog they are always riding round, like go on the road or something. :whip:

Oh really, that sucks.  I don't like horses either. :whistling2:

Just watered the froggles, they are so cute. :flrt: just sitting there looking all fat! I think Princess has just gone through a moult, she seems a different colour, and she's been buried all day.


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> :lol2:
> My spine is more useless than a chocolate kettle.
> 
> I dont want to fall off a mini quad where the travellers can pick me up and eat me for dinner. :gasp:


Yeah I can see the down side to that :lol2:


empirecook said:


> I have never broken the law. You have only broken the law if you get caught. :whistling2:


This is pretty much the way I look at it :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, they do it right in the fields, but when I'm walking to dog they are always riding round, like go on the road or something. :whip:


Lasso them with the dog lead :whistling2:



vivalabam said:


> Oh really, that sucks.  I don't like horses either. :whistling2:


Same, stupid bloody animals prancing about like they own the world, well they don't they are horses, time they realise this :devil:



vivalabam said:


> Just watered the froggles, they are so cute. :flrt: just sitting there looking all fat! I think Princess has just gone through a moult, she seems a different colour, and she's been buried all day.


 
Awwwww :flrt:


----------



## Bagger293

I dunno, I reckon if the law says one thing and you do otherwise, you've broken the law.

What I do is tell myself that the law needs updated.

Agree with Ty about the horses. Damn horses.


----------



## JustJack

I'm off night.


----------



## spinnin_tom

empirecook said:


> the travellers can pick me up and eat me for dinner.


 
as they do :whistling2:

anyway... just finished sorting a house of spiders little arboreal enclosure i found. i'm getting an Avicularia laeta, but i don't remember how big it is lol, it's not adult so the tank is about 20 X 10 X 10 cm

night jack


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> Same, stupid bloody animals prancing about like they own the world, well they don't they are horses, time they realise this :devil












Horsey's are cool!


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Lasso them with the dog lead :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Same, stupid bloody animals prancing about like they own the world, well they don't they are horses, time they realise this :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww :flrt:


Tempting! :lol2:

Yeah, they are always strolling around like they are something big and special, with a person on their back. 

i used to go horse riding... No idea why. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> image
> 
> Horsey's are cool!


Horses are about as cool as catching aids... :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Tempting! :lol2:
> 
> Yeah, they are always strolling around like they are something big and special, with a person on their back.
> 
> i used to go horse riding... No idea why. :lol2:


Do it Kerry :Na_Na_Na_Na:

and Yeah stupid animals -_-


----------



## vivalabam

Finally, the kitchen woman has gone! She has been here since 7, just planning a kitchen mum doesn't want. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Finally, the kitchen woman has gone! She has been here since 7, just planning a kitchen mum doesn't want. :whip:


Should of just started sorting out your T's in front of her, she would of ran soon enough :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Should of just started sorting out your T's in front of her, she would of ran soon enough :lol2:


Me and mum did joke about that! :lol2:

Mum said come out with my biggest hairiest one and say I lost one the other day. :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

What does a horse say when it see's its dinner?

Hay there! =]


----------



## Bagger293

What does a sick foal tell the doctor?

'I'm a little hoarse'! =]


----------



## Bagger293

What does a horse say when the man comes to brush its hair?

'Ah, my MANE man'! =]


----------



## Bagger293

What room does a horse book in a hotel?

The bridle suite! =]


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Me and mum did joke about that! :lol2:
> 
> Mum said come out with my biggest hairiest one and say I lost one the other day. :lol2:


You should of done it :lol2:



Bagger293 said:


> What does a horse say when it see's its dinner?
> 
> Hay there! =]





Bagger293 said:


> What does a sick foal tell the doctor?
> 
> 'I'm a little hoarse'! =]





Bagger293 said:


> What does a horse say when the man comes to brush its hair?
> 
> 'Ah, my MANE man'! =]


 
:roll2: :roll2: :roll2:


----------



## Bagger293

What does a horse do when its colleagues are feeling a bit listless?

It tries to *stirrup* some enthusiasm! =]


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> You should of done it :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roll2: :roll2: :roll2:


I was tempted, but what if she likes spiders... Plan would be ruined.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I was tempted, but what if she likes spiders... Plan would be ruined.


Well if that happened then that is the cue to show her the back of your hand


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> What does a horse say when the man comes to brush its hair?
> 
> 'Ah, my MANE man'! =]


 
stolen


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Well if that happened then that is the cue to show her the back of your hand


Violence is never the answer!

but in this case, I think we could have bent the rules! :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Violence is never the answer!
> 
> but in this case, I think we could have bent the rules! :whistling2:


I know violence is never the answer, I just get it wrong on purpose 

and yeah you should of just gone all ninja on her :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Bagger293 said:


> Here's a motorcycle for you, Kerry
> 
> image
> 
> Nae toppling!



want, want, want. :flrt: i have always wanted a trike. sigh. 

although a bigger, gruntier more evil looking beast would be better.


----------



## vivalabam

I just realised the ERAC show next Sunday is literally 10 minutes away from me. It's in town, like that's handy, think I'll be going to that! 

Morning everyone, I had the biggest bowl of cereal in the world, there was a little left in the bottom, I decided to add it to my bowl, big mistake. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Morning all 

Hopefully this week will be better than last 

How is, whoever is here? :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Morning all
> 
> Hopefully this week will be better than last
> 
> How is, whoever is here? :lol:


Morning!

What happened last week?


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Morning!
> 
> What happened last week?


ah, I lost two of my Haplopelma sp "Vietnam". Both my females. ( the ones I'm working on getting an ID for )

So, all I have left at the mo is the male, but I will be buying more females :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> ah, I lost two of my Haplopelma sp "Vietnam". Both my females. ( the ones I'm working on getting an ID for )
> 
> So, all I have left at the mo is the male, but I will be buying more females :lol:


Oh right that sucks! Can you get some more?


----------



## Dee_Williams

o god i didn't realise you lost both of them . awwww. :bash:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> o god i didn't realise you lost both of them . awwww. :bash:


yeah, the other moulted fine, then decided she would drop dead on me for no reason


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Oh right that sucks! Can you get some more?


Yes, getting more isn't a problem, it just peed me off.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> yeah, the other moulted fine, then decided she would drop dead on me for no reason


I had that with my adult female congo, she was fine, moulted fine, 3 days later she just died for no reason. 



snowgoose said:


> Yes, getting more isn't a problem, it just peed me off.


Ah right, at least they aren't hard to get hold of, can't blame you for being annoyed though!


----------



## Colosseum

Just had a death in my Spiders


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Just had a death in my Spiders


Oh.  Which one?


----------



## Colosseum

Well I am gutted have raised a P Lugardi from a sling to sub adult checked on her had to cut the webbing away from her pot and she is dead I am really peed!


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Well I am gutted have raised a P Lugardi from a sling to sub adult checked on her had to cut the webbing away from her pot and she is dead I am really peed!


Wow that seriously sucks! Sorry to hear about your T.  It's just not a good week for you!


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Wow that seriously sucks! Sorry to hear about your T.  It's just not a good week for you!


Think its world against Ole week!!!!!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Think its world against Ole week!!!!!!!


Yeah it must be, you should probably stay in before you get run over by a bus or something...


----------



## vivalabam

I was just about to go to the gym, until I realised I can't be bothered, so I'm going to stay home and play on my xbox instead. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I was just about to go to the gym, until I realised I can't be bothered, so I'm going to stay home and play on my xbox instead. :blush:


Sounds like a plan :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Sounds like a plan :no1:


I did quite good on that one, morons kept coming round the same corner. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I did quite good on that one, morons kept coming round the same corner. :lol2:


What a fail :lol2:

I ran out of free live. I miss it kinda :blush:

live is so good for killing time :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> What a fail :lol2:
> 
> I ran out of free live. I miss it kinda :blush:
> 
> live is so good for killing time :flrt:


Shame it costs so much, I couldn't live without live. :flrt:

I came top on that one as well, 2 attack helicopters. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Shame it costs so much, I couldn't live without live. :flrt:
> 
> I came top on that one as well, 2 attack helicopters. :flrt:


I hardly play it when I have it, but when I don't I want it :lol2:

Woah that is pretty awesome :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I hardly play it when I have it, but when I don't I want it :lol2:
> 
> Woah that is pretty awesome :flrt:


Haha I think I'd be the same, I normally play on it every day, but don't usually think about it. :blush:

It's only good when no one has cold blooded on. :lol2: I've nearly got 1000 kills with it, and my sentry gun. :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Children and their games :naughty:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Children and their games :naughty:
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Great fun. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha I think I'd be the same, I normally play on it every day, but don't usually think about it. :blush:
> 
> It's only good when no one has cold blooded on. :lol2: I've nearly got 1000 kills with it, and my sentry gun. :flrt:


1000 kills :gasp:

In one match ? :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> Children and their games :naughty:
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Old people and their oldness :whistling2:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Great fun. :whistling2:


I'm sure it is, if your a gamer


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> 1000 kills :gasp:
> 
> In one match ? :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Old people and their oldness :whistling2:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LMAO! No through all the game, that would be impossible to do it in one match! If I was playing normal I'd have done it a few hundred times over, but I like hardcore. :blush:



snowgoose said:


> I'm sure it is, if your a gamer


I wouldn't say I'm a gamer, I just like this one game. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LMAO! No through all the game, that would be impossible to do it in one match! If I was playing normal I'd have done it a few hundred times over, *but I like hardcore. :blush:*


Giggity :whistling2:

And I thought it would of been through the games :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Giggity :whistling2:
> 
> And I thought it would of been through the games :lol2:


:lol2: I'm back from dog walking, the morons are round the field on a bike thing again so I had to turn back and come home. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I'm back from dog walking, the morons are round the field on a bike thing again so I had to turn back and come home. :whip:


Awww that sucks 

You should get a lenght of steel bar, and just poke it through the front wheels spokes as they go past :lol2:

will make them go flying over the handle bars :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww that sucks
> 
> You should get a lenght of steel bar, and just poke it through the front wheels spokes as they go past :lol2:
> 
> will make them go flying over the handle bars :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Don't tempt me! But I get freaked out going along, I'm worried someone is going to attack me or something. :blush:

I'm just looking into masters degrees, how exciting! :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Don't tempt me! But I get freaked out going along, I'm worried someone is going to attack me or something. :blush:
> 
> I'm just looking into masters degrees, how exciting! :flrt:


Awwwww :lol2:

and awesome still doing crimanology(sp) ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awwwww :lol2:
> 
> and awesome still doing crimanology(sp) ?


Yeah. :lol2: I doubt I'll get in anywhere, I'm not going to get a 2:1, but I like to dream. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah. :lol2: I doubt I'll get in anywhere, I'm not going to get a 2:1, but I like to dream. :lol2:


Awwww I'm sure you can do it if you put your mind to it


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awwww I'm sure you can do it if you put your mind to it


Na, I can't.  I know I won't get a 2:1, just hope someone likes the thick students lol! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Na, I can't.  I know I won't get a 2:1, just hope someone likes the thick students lol! :lol2:


:lol2:

Just wear that see through top to the interveiw, they'll let you in :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Just wear that see through top to the interveiw, they'll let you in :whistling2: :lol2:


LMAO! Or ban me on sight, depends who the admissions people are. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LMAO! Or ban me on sight, depends who the admissions people are. :whistling2:


You do have a point there :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> You do have a point there :lol2:


I've somehow just talked myself into going out with my friend and her boyfriend next Saturday, like brilliant... >_<


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I've somehow just talked myself into going out with my friend and her boyfriend next Saturday, like brilliant... >_<


Well call them up and talk your way back out of it :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Well call them up and talk your way back out of it :lol2:


Hopefully I can get one of my other friends to come with me. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hopefully I can get one of my other friends to come with me. :blush:


Awww :lol2:

force them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

is it purely a grades thing to get in or do they take other things into account too?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww :lol2:
> 
> force them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


My friends are useless. :lol2:

Ooo I just found a uni that doesn't mind taking 2:2s. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> is it purely a grades thing to get in or do they take other things into account too?


 
Heya Dee :2thumb:


vivalabam said:


> My friends are useless. :lol2:
> 
> Ooo I just found a uni that doesn't mind taking 2:2s. :lol2:


Awww :lol2:

and awesome


----------



## JustJack

Fell in love with all the reptiles in the shop today  Especially the baby BD's.. 

And Leopard gecko I wanted to get.. £40.. Nice huge orange tail.. And £125 for 2ft wooden viv, mat, and stat, light etc etc 

And HELLO! :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

that is far too dear for a viv for geckos.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> is it purely a grades thing to get in or do they take other things into account too?


No, they do take other things into account, there is like interviews and personal statements, although I'm very shy and never say the right thing, so I don't know how well the interviews will go! 

I'm not one of those people that is always good at saying what they want, what they can offer, I'm like, erm... Yeah, I can barely read, I've got crap grammar and I'm lazy, but I kinda like doing this Criminology lark and want to carry on and your uni lets in thick people. Not exactly what they want to hear!


----------



## Biggys

I made a feeding video of bubba, but had to delete it because my dad was swearing at the telly all the way through :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> that is far too dear for a viv for geckos.


Sorry my PM was a bit snappy Dee : victory:


----------



## Bagger293

Hello everybody =]


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Hello everybody =]


Hello dude :2thumb:

How are you mate ?


----------



## Dee_Williams

i was just trying to save you a few quid jack. no skin off my nose hon. :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

hey sexy girlie's
and the rest of you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bagger293

Hi Ty! I'm very well this evening thanks mate =]

Was out rooting through trees, plants, grasses etc with college this afternoon finding inverts for class! It was great! I found tons of spiders =] =] =]

You alright this eve?

:Na_Na_Na_Na: to you too Geckodelta! =]


----------



## geckodelta

Bagger293 said:


> Hi Ty! I'm very well this evening thanks mate =]
> 
> Was out rooting through trees, plants, grasses etc with college this afternoon finding inverts for class! It was great! I found tons of spiders =] =] =]
> 
> You alright this eve?
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na: to you too Geckodelta! =]


its ok baggers.. you count as one of the girls


----------



## Bagger293

Oh, great... =P


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Hi Ty! I'm very well this evening thanks mate =]
> 
> Was out rooting through trees, plants, grasses etc with college this afternoon finding inverts for class! It was great! I found tons of spiders =] =] =]
> 
> You alright this eve?
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na: to you too Geckodelta! =]


 
Good to hear mate 

Sounds like a fun day dude 

I'm great thanks mate, I just found out the roaches I have been feeding my bosc are a rare breed :blush::lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

wah, wah, waaaaah! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Good to hear mate
> 
> Sounds like a fun day dude
> 
> I'm great thanks mate, I just found out the roaches I have been feeding my bosc are a rare breed :blush::lol2:


you are something else :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> wah, wah, waaaaah! :lol2:





geckodelta said:


> you are something else :lol2:


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2:

They are Eublaberus sp. 'Ivory/white', and apparently there are only a few known breeders of these in the UK, I have bloody 1000's of the things, I didn't even know what they where :lol2:

But I shall start selling some soon


----------



## Colosseum

Have not seen Virgin about for a while where you been?


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> They are Eublaberus sp. 'Ivory/white', and apparently there are only a few known breeders of these in the UK, I have bloody 1000's of the things, I didn't even know what they where :lol2:
> 
> But I shall start selling some soon


I will buy some!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> I will buy some!!!!!!!!


Nice


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Nice


How much will they be :hum:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> How much will they be :hum:


Not sure :lol2:

No one in the UK is selling them atm, so not a bloody clue :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Not sure :lol2:
> 
> No one in the UK is selling them atm, so not a bloody clue :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Colosseum said:


> Have not seen Virgin about for a while where you been?


Ive been good thanks, how about you?


----------



## Colosseum

I am broken


----------



## Bagger293

Colosseum said:


> I am broken


Still going on about those broken ribs eh? :roll: :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Colosseum said:


> I am broken


How? :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> How? :gasp:


Never.....drop...the...soap :whistling2:


----------



## empirecook

Hai everyone.


----------



## Bagger293

Jumping spider!!!! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> image
> 
> 
> Hai everyone.


On my od Photobucket I had 100's of LOLspiders


----------



## empirecook

I need help 

Going to a friends party on saturday and She will be 18.

I have no idea what to get her. :hmm:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> I need help
> 
> Going to a friends party on saturday and She will be 18.
> 
> I have no idea what to get her. :hmm:


Is she hot ?

If she is just give her my number 

:lol2:


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> Is she hot ?
> 
> If she is just give her my number
> 
> :lol2:


She's not the hottest going. But there are hot friends/cousins of hers going. :lol2:

Oh and a couple of milfs. :notworthy:


----------



## Jonb1982

empirecook said:


> I need help
> 
> Going to a friends party on saturday and She will be 18.
> 
> I have no idea what to get her. :hmm:


Rohypnol!


----------



## Bagger293

empirecook said:


> She's not the hottest going. But there are hot friends/cousins of hers going. :lol2:


Wow, for a real gift, just link her to this comment..


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> She's not the hottest going. But there are hot friends/cousins of hers going. :lol2:
> 
> Oh and a couple of milfs. :notworthy:


 
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

empirecook said:


> I need help
> 
> Going to a friends party on saturday and She will be 18.
> 
> I have no idea what to get her. :hmm:


Bottle of Alcohol? Get her like some apple sourz.


----------



## Bagger293

vivalabam said:


> Bottle of Alcohol? Get her like some apple sourz.


Or, if you would like to *keep* her as a friend, get her something nice :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2: sorry Kerry =]


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Or, if you would like to *keep* her as a friend, get her something nice :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2: sorry Kerry =]


I don't know what kind of a friend she is, very close or just someone to go out drinking with. My friends just get a drink when we go out, not even a bottle. :whistling2:


----------



## empirecook

vivalabam said:


> Bottle of Alcohol? Get her like some apple sourz.


:gasp:

If I buy apple sourz...I will end up drinking it. 


I have decided this: 









Sparkling Gold Vodka - buy at Firebox.com

It's got real gold in it - Every women likes gold.
It's pink - 99% of the women population LOVE pink. :lol2:
And it's alcoholic.

I win. :no1:


----------



## Biggys

Dude what about some clothes ?, a nice bit of jewlery ? :hmm:


----------



## Bagger293

empirecook said:


> I have decided this:


That does seem a pretty safe bet : victory:

Kerry, I don't even see my friends on either their, or my own birthdays! :no1:


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> Dude what about some clothes ?, a nice bit of jewlery ? :hmm:


I would never buy clothes for a women, unless for a girlfriend. 

Jewellery...Also the same.

Plus I hate prancing around shops looking for clothes. I have better things to do, like groom my balfouri's. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

empirecook said:


> :gasp:
> 
> If I buy apple sourz...I will end up drinking it.
> 
> 
> I have decided this:
> 
> image
> Sparkling Gold Vodka - buy at Firebox.com
> 
> It's got real gold in it - Every women likes gold.
> It's pink - 99% of the women population LOVE pink. :lol2:
> And it's alcoholic.
> 
> I win. :no1:


That's a good choice, can't go wrong with alcohol I feel! It will always come in handy, especially if she's just turning 18. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> Dude what about some clothes ?, a nice bit of jewlery ? :hmm:


It's hard to know what a woman would want, I don't wear jewellery and if he buys the wrong size she may cry... 



Bagger293 said:


> That does seem a pretty safe bet : victory:
> 
> Kerry, I don't even see my friends on either their, or my own birthdays! :no1:


LOL! I do, sometimes, or some time around their birthday. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> It's hard to know what a woman would want, I don't wear jewellery and if he buys the wrong size she may cry...


Point :lol2:

I got my sister clothes for her birthday once, I even asked her size...I still screwed it up :blush:


And I'm surprised you didn't think about getting her a balfouri


----------



## empirecook

vivalabam said:


> It's hard....and if he buys the wrong size she may cry...


I don't think words can describe how much that made me cringe and :lol2: at the same time!

:whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Point :lol2:
> 
> I got my sister clothes for her birthday once, I even asked her size...I still screwed it up :blush:
> 
> 
> And I'm surprised you didn't think about getting her a balfouri


LOL! Yeah, see men buying clothes for women never really ends well... A mans idea of nice might not be a womans... 

Plus men screw everything up. :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

empirecook said:


> I don't think words can describe how much that made me cringe and :lol2: at the same time!
> 
> :whistling2:


LMAO! 

See what I mean by men screwing things up... :whistling2:


----------



## Bagger293

Well I'm going to go to bed.

Of course, being a man, I'll probably screw it up..

G'night anyway folks =]


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Yeah, see men buying clothes for women never really ends well... A mans idea of nice might not be a womans...
> 
> Plus men screw everything up. :whistling2:


 
I would rather get a girl something small ie a bottle of drink, and then give her some moeny so she can get what she wants :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Well I'm going to go to bed.
> 
> Of course, being a man, I'll probably screw it up..
> 
> G'night anyway folks =]


LMAO! Well who will be laughing when you put your toothbrush in your mouth the wrong way. :whistling2:

Night night. ^_^


----------



## Bagger293

Well not me! Not with a toothbrush in my mouth, that's for sure! :lol2:

'night =]


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Well I'm going to go to bed.
> 
> Of course, being a man, I'll probably screw it up..
> 
> G'night anyway folks =]





Biggys said:


> I would rather get a girl something small ie a bottle of drink, and then give her some moeny so she can get what she wants :lol2:


That's the best idea, girlfriends you have to make an effort with, friends you don't :lol2:

Or maybe that's just me, might be why I don't have many. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Well I'm going to go to bed.
> 
> Of course, being a man, I'll probably screw it up..
> 
> G'night anyway folks =]


 
Night Dude


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> That's the best idea, girlfriends you have to make an effort with, friends you don't :lol2:
> 
> Or maybe that's just me, might be why I don't have many. :whistling2:


 
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:


So how are you today?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> So how are you today?


I am great thanks Kerry :flrt:

Yourself ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I am great thanks Kerry :flrt:
> 
> Yourself ?


Good stuff, yeah been a really good day today, I can see it all going wrong tomorrow it's usually the way! :lol2:

Found out the ERAC show is in Chelmsford next weekend, so I'm going to that! My friend is taking me, so I won't be a loner, she is also staying over Saturday night so I won't be alone. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Good stuff, yeah been a really good day today, I can see it all going wrong tomorrow it's usually the way! :lol2:


Awww why ? 



vivalabam said:


> Found out the ERAC show is in Chelmsford next weekend, so I'm going to that! My friend is taking me, so I won't be a loner, she is also staying over Saturday night so I won't be alone. :flrt:


Awww that ia nice of her 

I got invited up to that, but I can't see the point in going seeing as the Invert kempton is right after :lol2:


----------



## empirecook

clicky

Yes....I'm bored.


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww why ?
> 
> 
> 
> Awww that ia nice of her
> 
> I got invited up to that, but I can't see the point in going seeing as the Invert kempton is right after :lol2:


Just usually the way, when things go well they usually quickly go downhill again. :lol2:

Ah right, yeah that is a good point, it is quite away for you to come, I just think I may as well seeing as it's up the road.  Don't think I'll buy anything, but still, day out. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Just usually the way, when things go well they usually quickly go downhill again. :lol2:



Awwwww :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Ah right, yeah that is a good point, it is quite away for you to come, I just think I may as well seeing as it's up the road.  Don't think I'll buy anything, but still, day out. :lol2:


We all know you will come home with something :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awwwww :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know you will come home with something :lol2:


I know, especially if there's some cute little froggles hanging around. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I know, especially if there's some cute little froggles hanging around. :flrt:


 
Oooo:flrt:

you should get tree frogs


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Oooo:flrt:
> 
> you should get tree frogs


They don't really do it for me, I like my big fat land froggles. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> They don't really do it for me, I like my big fat land froggles. :flrt:


Fair enough 

Get a bullfrog then 


And I'm off to be now Kerry, night night x :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Fair enough
> 
> Get a bullfrog then
> 
> 
> And I'm off to be now Kerry, night night x :flrt:


Tempted, they are cute little things. :flrt:

Everyone is leaving me.  

Night night. :flrt:


----------



## Bagger293

empirecook said:


> clicky
> 
> Yes....I'm bored.


I loved it =]

And popped it on facey b for more to view =]


----------



## Dee_Williams

morning all. today is starting off fairly crap. :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Good!


----------



## Dee_Williams

cheers for that.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Dee_Williams said:


> morning all. today is starting off fairly crap. :lol2:


Whats up kidda?


----------



## Colosseum

Your welcome


----------



## Ben.M

Whats caused the bad start then Dee???


----------



## Dee_Williams

not much really. just pick up didn't start so i have my daughter home as i couldn't get her to the bus in time. serves me right for being lazy and not walking up in the first place i suppose. :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Hah

Not so bad then


----------



## Dee_Williams

no just put a scupper to my day plans. :lol2:

anyway, how's you???


----------



## mcluskyisms

Dee_Williams said:


> no just put a scupper to my day plans. :lol2:
> 
> anyway, how's you???


Aye not too bad, just waiting for a delivery then off to mow the lawn


----------



## Dee_Williams

anything exciting in delivery????


----------



## mcluskyisms

Dee_Williams said:


> anything exciting in delivery????


Nah, just a couple of boxes of crickets haha

Got some _Cyriocosmus_ turning up over the next week or so though


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning folks!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

crickets are useful. :2thumb:

morning jon!


----------



## Biggys

Morning all :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

tyler!! :flrt:

good grief you're up early.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> tyler!! :flrt:
> 
> good grief you're up early.


Dee :flrt:

I know my dumbass sister told me I have to be up to get her laptop when it gets delivered :devil:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ahh you love her really. deep, deep down.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> ahh you love her really. deep, deep down.


Only because she gets good stuff at christmas :whistling2:

I joke :lol2:

Yeah of course I love her, not in the same way callum loves his family :whistling2:

But yeah we don't get on, but as soon as something happens we are as close and anything :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ahh poor callum. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

we are good suportive members of rfuk aren't we. all with our little paid person sticker.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> ahh poor callum. :lol2:


:lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> we are good suportive members of rfuk aren't we. all with our little paid person sticker.


 
Yeah 

it's good when they actually stick to their contract aswell :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

yes am now back to worrying about you again. :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> yes am now back to worrying about you again. :gasp:


 
N'awww :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone! 

I've had a normal sized bowl of cereal, for once! I need to go up the gym today and stop being such a lazy git. :lol2:

How are we all?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I've had a normal sized bowl of cereal, for once! I need to go up the gym today and stop being such a lazy git. :lol2:
> 
> How are we all?


I'm great thanks Kerry :flrt:

Yourself ?


----------



## Dee_Williams

morninig kerry!! :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I'm great thanks Kerry :flrt:
> 
> Yourself ?


Yeah I'm not too bad! Waiting for the water to warm up, mum turned it off again. :bash:



Dee_Williams said:


> morninig kerry!! :2thumb:


Morning Dee!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I'm not too bad! Waiting for the water to warm up, mum turned it off again. :bash:


Awwww :lol2:

Well if you find some good weather send some my way please :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

I'm watching supersized vs superskinny, there's this fat American talking about what it's like to be obese. Like oh, it's terrible, I have all these issues, I could die from a heart attack, my diabetes... I can't go out, I have no friends. Like, well... Stop eating then? I don't understand if someone tells you you're eating yourself to death, why you wouldn't think, you know what, maybe I should start eating better... 

It's not like all of a sudden he needs to eat salads every day, but small changes can be made, like maybe not eating 7 jumbo hot dogs with some fried chicken? If he swapped a few meals for better food, and had fruit instead of like a pizza for a snack the weight would literally fly off him. 

He was funny, he sat there with a salad, like I'm trying to eat healthy... Next to the salad was fried chicken and chips lol!


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awwww :lol2:
> 
> Well if you find some good weather send some my way please :flrt:


It looks crappy and cloudy today, boo.


----------



## Dee_Williams

it is actually fairly sunny here today. typical eh. i have a snotty child and can't go for a walk. :bash::lol2:

i tend to think that, i mean obviously with some people there are underlying causes but if you don't eat better/less then you aren't helping yourself.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'm watching supersized vs superskinny, there's this fat American talking about what it's like to be obese. Like oh, it's terrible, I have all these issues, I could die from a heart attack, my diabetes... I can't go out, I have no friends. Like, well... Stop eating then? I don't understand if someone tells you you're eating yourself to death, why you wouldn't think, you know what, maybe I should start eating better...


To be fair one you get to a certain size you don't nessercerilly realise how much weight you are putting on.

say someone of 8 stone puts of a few pound they will notice it alot more, than say someone of 18 stone putting on that amount.

I haven't watched the show, but it's not always a case of greed that makes you gain weight


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> it is actually fairly sunny here today. typical eh. i have a snotty child and can't go for a walk. :bash::lol2:
> 
> i tend to think that, i mean obviously with some people there are underlying causes but if you don't eat better/less then you aren't helping yourself.


Ah right that's a shame! you don't get sun often. :lol2:

Yeah I get that, it's like an addiction, but still when someone tells you you're going to die if you carry on, you'd think oops! It's not like they have to be skinny, but loose a few stone then they won't be so close to death.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Ah right that's a shame! you don't get sun often. :lol2:
> 
> Yeah I get that, it's like an addiction, but still when someone tells you you're going to die if you carry on, you'd think oops! It's not like they have to be skinny, but loose a few stone then they won't be so close to death.


Yeah I get what you mean 










^ I had to laugh at this :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> To be fair one you get to a certain size you don't nessercerilly realise how much weight you are putting on.
> 
> say someone of 8 stone puts of a few pound they will notice it alot more, than say someone of 18 stone putting on that amount.
> 
> I haven't watched the show, but it's not always a case of greed that makes you gain weight


Yeah that's fair enough, but what about if the doctors tell you you've got x amount of illnesses and you need to loose some weight and start eating healthy. Then they just sit at home an sulk, and carry on eating. 

Not always, some people have issues, it's like an addiction, like alcohol or cigarettes, although I think it would be easier to stop eating as much because you can still have food, just better food. Like you can eat 20 salads a day if you want, but you can't eat 20 pizzas a day. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

the poor spider. sigh.

i think it is easier to ignore weight gain if you are bigger. but if you know it is doing you deathly harm then yeah doctors advice and all that etc. 

but my firend has serious weight issues, she keeps tellnig me she can't lose weight etc etc and then she told me they were having all these fatty foods every night. i kinda lsot sympathy then really. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah that's fair enough, but what about if the doctors tell you you've got x amount of illnesses and you need to loose some weight and start eating healthy. Then they just sit at home an sulk, and carry on eating.
> 
> Not always, some people have issues, it's like an addiction, like alcohol or cigarettes, although I think it would be easier to stop eating as much because you can still have food, just better food. Like you can eat 20 salads a day if you want, but you can't eat 20 pizzas a day. :lol2:


Yeah I get what you mean, some people just don't want to help themselves, and unfortuantly its people like that, that give the stereotypes for everyone that is over weight :|


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> the poor spider. sigh.
> 
> i think it is easier to ignore weight gain if you are bigger. but if you know it is doing you deathly harm then yeah doctors advice and all that etc.
> 
> but my firend has serious weight issues, she keeps tellnig me she can't lose weight etc etc and then she told me they were having all these fatty foods every night. i kinda lsot sympathy then really. :lol2:


Yeah, it annoys me when people complain they are fat, then they are eating everything in sight, like well do something about it. I think I lost sympathy since I've started eating better. I used to be one of the people that ate crap and complained, it's like if i can do it, any one can. I was so greedy, I'd eat everything. :lol2: 

My uncle is getting to that point, he is seriously over weight and they keep telling him the problems he is developing, but he isn't doing anything about it, I think it's just one of those things that won't ever make sense to me. :lol2:

Was funny, in Morrisons yesterday some guy went up to this girl and was like, hey are you trying to loose weight, she was like, erm... Yeah. Was so weird! 



Biggys said:


> Yeah I get what you mean, some people just don't want to help themselves, and unfortuantly its people like that, that give the stereotypes for everyone that is over weight :|


Yeah that is very true! Same as alcoholics, they know they are killing them self, but carry on.

I think it just wound me up that he was just listing all the things that are wrong with him, complaining he can't do anything, then sits there with a packet of fried chicken!


----------



## snowgoose

Morning all


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Morning all


Morning! :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Morning! :flrt:


Hows you Kerry?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Hows you Kerry?


Not too bad, need to get up and move now, but I'm so comfy! :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Easy now


----------



## Genseric

What happened to the best poster of all.. Baldpoodle?


----------



## snowgoose

Genseric said:


> What happened to the best poster of all.. Baldpoodle?


I think he got banned a good while ago now 

-E-D-I-T-

Hmm, seems he was online Y'day.

I have no idea then :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Probably just cant be bothered


----------



## Dee_Williams

afternoon! 

so how did lawn going???


----------



## mcluskyisms

Dee_Williams said:


> afternoon!
> 
> so how did lawn going???


Only just got the crickets so the lawn can wait till about 2 I reckon, gonna feed some slings haha


----------



## vivalabam

Eaten lunch, some cake has my name on it now!


----------



## Paul c 1

mcluskyisms said:


> Probably just cant be bothered


 
Don't blame him to be honest Chris, as it's a massive pile of crap on here atm, there are never any interesting debates on here anymore and the user balance isn't right .... tends to be the blind leading the blind most of the time.
-P


----------



## vivalabam

Paul c 1 said:


> Don't blame him to be honest Chris, as it's a massive pile of crap on here atm, there are never any interesting debates on here anymore and the user balance isn't right .... tends to be the blind leading the blind most of the time.
> -P


I agree, I've stopped posting for that very reason, a newbie posts and then it's swarmed by other newbies giving random advice that doesn't make sense, try and correct them and no one listens, so I've just given up. 

I just mainly stick on here, and reply to the odd mantid thread. :lol2: I'm mooching on over to the Amphibian section more these days, I do like my froggles. :flrt:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Paul c 1 said:


> Don't blame him to be honest Chris, as it's a massive pile of crap on here atm, there are never any interesting debates on here anymore and the user balance isn't right .... tends to be the blind leading the blind most of the time.
> -P


Aye, youre not wrong kidda.


----------



## Dee_Williams

it seems that a lot of people are rude, argumentative and don't listen to good advice. and that is just when mooching through stuff. :devil:


----------



## Biggys

Back, I finished my room now :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

good grief was it THAT bad?


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> good grief was it THAT bad?


 
It was a bloody mess to be fair :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

shocking. all my pre conceived ideas of you are trashed. :gasp:


----------



## Colosseum

Dee_Williams said:


> shocking. all my pre conceived ideas of you are trashed. :gasp:


Slob springs to mind


----------



## Dee_Williams

Colosseum said:


> Slob springs to mind


teenager is a more accurate description i think.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> shocking. all my pre conceived ideas of you are trashed. :gasp:


:blush:



Colosseum said:


> Slob springs to mind


Nope, seeing as we had to have a load of work done on the house and everything from my perants room ended up being stored in mine, there is a fair reason for it to be a mess


----------



## Bagger293

Hey everyone, is everyone feeling mostly okay?

I was sorry to read just then that some of the more seasoned forum users thought that the standard was so poor these days =[ It's a shame to think that the quality of advice given can vary so much and especially that when poor advice is offered, it can actually decrease a more knowledgable persons desire to help out. I suppose I can see why it happens but it's a shame nonetheless =[

I am sleepy, might take a wee nap =]


----------



## vivalabam

Just got back from the gym, my bum hurts.


----------



## Dee_Williams

good grief i didn't know they did things like that in gyms. :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

LOL! I did the stepping machine for 20 minutes, and for some reason it gave me but ache. :blush:


----------



## JustJack

Any one know why my mantis's aren't feeding??

Usually feed without a doubt every 2-3 days..

HAvnt been interested in the last 2-3 weeks.. :/


----------



## Dee_Williams

they might be coming up for a shed but that does sound like a very long time.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Just got back from the gym, my bum hurts.


Giggity...:whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Bagger293 said:


> Hey everyone, is everyone feeling mostly okay?
> 
> I was sorry to read just then that some of the more seasoned forum users thought that the standard was so poor these days =[ It's a shame to think that the quality of advice given can vary so much and especially that when poor advice is offered, it can actually decrease a more knowledgable persons desire to help out. I suppose I can see why it happens but it's a shame nonetheless =[
> 
> I am sleepy, might take a wee nap =]


not speaking personally as i am a novice but when you see post after post after post of help needed and then people giving sound advice based on their experience etc and then they get shot down by the op it does kinda make sense why people are less inclined to help.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> they might be coming up for a shed but that does sound like a very long time.


Nope not showing the signs that they usually do before shedding.. Tried roaches and criz of different sizes.. Just wont eat!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Nope not showing the signs that they usually do before shedding.. Tried roaches and criz of different sizes.. Just wont eat!


Try some moths dude, that should get the going 

if you are worried about feeding WC food, then just leave a tub of wax worm on a viv for a while


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Try some moths dude, that should get the going
> 
> if you are worried about feeding WC food, then just leave a tub of wax worm on a viv for a while


Got no moths in the house ATM.


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Got no moths in the house ATM.


well go and find some :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Any one know why my mantis's aren't feeding??
> 
> Usually feed without a doubt every 2-3 days..
> 
> HAvnt been interested in the last 2-3 weeks.. :/


As Tyler said, try moths or flies, there will be loads of flies in the garden this time of year, just get a cricket tub and go catch some. Mantids sometimes don't like food on the floor. 

You could also try locusts, they climb up the tank. 



Biggys said:


> Giggity...:whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2: How are you?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: How are you?


 
I'm great thanks Kerry :flrt:

Yourself


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I'm great thanks Kerry :flrt:
> 
> Yourself


Yeah not too bad! I just realised I walked the dog when I didn't need to, doh!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah not too bad! I just realised I walked the dog when I didn't need to, doh!


 Awww :lol2:

saves you doing it tomorrow I spose :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww :lol2:
> 
> saves you doing it tomorrow I spose :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'll have to do it tomorrow as well. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'll have to do it tomorrow as well. :whip:


Awwww 

Well at least it give you something to do


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awwww
> 
> Well at least it give you something to do


Yeah, it's cold these days though. :whip: Gets dark well early as well.:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, it's cold these days though. :whip: Gets dark well early as well.:lol2:


 I love it when it gets cold outside :flrt:

and it does get dark early atm


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I love it when it gets cold outside :flrt:
> 
> and it does get dark early atm


How can you love that, it's horrible! I like it nice and warm. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

China.


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> China.


Mexico?


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Mexico?


Smurf.


----------



## Colosseum

I have found jesus


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Smurf.


I'm not that short.:whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I'm not that short.:whistling2:


Chicken


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Chicken


I like chicken. :mf_dribble:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I like chicken. :mf_dribble:


I am a chicken :whistling2:

:lol2:

Pig.


----------



## Colosseum

Trootle could you post a picture of your yellow rat up for me please?


----------



## spinnin_tom

happy with my devil stripe tail scorp, L.para and H.mac i got today D:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> I am a chicken :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> Pig.


Cow and chicken?



spinnin_tom said:


> happy with my devil stripe tail scorp, L.para and H.mac i got today D:


Good stuff! :no1: Pics?


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Cow and chicken?
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff! :no1: Pics?


No ungulate.


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Good stuff! :no1: Pics?


 
will get some of the scorpion and L.para, can't see the Heteroscoda, not going to be fishing it out


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> will get some of the scorpion and L.para, can't see the Heteroscoda, not going to be fishing it out


Emu!.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> happy with my devil stripe tail scorp, L.para and H.mac i got today D:


I'm stealing that scorp dude.......:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

biggys said:


> i'm stealing that scorp dude.......:na_na_na_na:


tokyo!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Emu!.


 
¿¿ QUE ??




Biggys said:


> I'm stealing that scorp dude.......:Na_Na_Na_Na:


you can try tyler, it's off its nut.. stings everything that moves so i'm keeping him. surprisingly docile on my hand though


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> No ungulate.


Banana? 



spinnin_tom said:


> will get some of the scorpion and L.para, can't see the Heteroscoda, not going to be fishing it out


Ah right that's fair enough. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> tokyo!


Like a buk lua, why yu no look at me bic bwoii.....


Jack you know how this ended last time, I can go on for days :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Banana?





spinnin_tom said:


> ¿¿ QUE ??


Bumcheese.


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Like a buk lua, why yu no look at me bic bwoii.....
> 
> 
> Jack you know how this ended last time, I can go on for days :lol2:


Me no give a flying fwack!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Me no give a flying fwack!


Why yu swear yu scare dog....tha no good, me need to cook dog scare dog no tastie...


----------



## spinnin_tom

wtf is wrong with you lot ??


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Why yu swear yu scare dog....tha no good, me need to cook dog scare dog no tastie...


I wike dog! I taste gwoood!


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> wtf is wrong with you lot ??


Why no you join in da fun!?

Tom is nwot fun!


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> wtf is wrong with you lot ??


Not a clue :lol2:

Jack has found some crack or something :gasp:



Trootle said:


> I wike dog! I taste gwoood!


 
RACIST :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Jack has found some crack or something :gasp:


probably, knowing him


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Not a clue :lol2:
> 
> Jack has found some crack or something :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RACIST :gasp:


'B'RACSIST!

I have no life so I dont give a crap any more!


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> probably, knowing him


Probably crazy kid 



Trootle said:


> 'B'RACSIST!
> 
> I have no life so I dont give a crap any more!


I trow ma lol spear at yoooooooo


:lol:
:lol::lol:
:lol::lol::lol:
:lol::lol::lol::lol:
:lol::lol:
:lol::lol:
:lol::lol:
:lol::lol:
:lol::lol:​


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> wtf is wrong with you lot ??


Drugs.:whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

:lol:
:lol:...:lol:
:lol:  ......:lol:
:lol: :lol::lol::lol: :lol:
:lol:............. :lol:
TEAM
8)

:lol2:​


----------



## Colosseum

Trootle can you post a pic of Coral up please?


----------



## JustJack

Colosseum said:


> Trootle can you post a pic of Coral up please?


Whyy?? :/


----------



## Colosseum

More like


----------



## JustJack

Colosseum said:


> More like
> 
> [URL=http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/9692/teamc.jpg]image[/URL]


Well if Ty is in the group :whistling2:

Why you want to see Coral btw??


----------



## Colosseum

I like Rat snakes


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Well if Ty is in the group :whistling2:
> 
> Why you want to see Coral btw??


 
Hey.....​ 
Screw​ 
:lol:... :lol:
:lol:... :lol:
:lol::lol::lol:​


----------



## JustJack

Colosseum said:


> I like Rat snakes


Ahhh ok! 

Ahh photobucket isnt working


----------



## JustJack

:lol:......:lol:
:lol: ......:lol:​ :lol:......:lol:
:lol::lol::lol::lol:
Y
 would like to screw guys being gay Ty.....
:whistling2:



​ 
​


----------



## vivalabam

I love Ben and Jerry's ice cream... Maybe too much. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> :lol:......:lol:
> 
> :lol: ......:lol:
> 
> :lol:......:lol:
> 
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> Y
> would like to screw guys being gay Ty.....
> :whistling2:​
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Don't get you hopes up dude


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Don't get you hopes up dude


I dont wanna be screwed by you


----------



## Colosseum




----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Only because she gets good stuff at christmas :whistling2:
> 
> I joke :lol2:
> 
> Yeah of course I love her, not in the same way callum loves his family :whistling2:
> 
> But yeah we don't get on, but as soon as something happens we are as close and anything :blush:


im never gonna live that down am I? :whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> im never gonna live that down am I? :whip:


hmm... no :devil:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Why yu swear yu scare dog....tha no good, me need to cook dog scare dog no tastie...


Actually dude there was a documentary on a while back about how these south East Asian folks who farm dogs for food terrify the life out of them before killing them as they think it makes them taste better!

Cruel some might say but it's their culture.


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> hmm... no :devil:


harsh


----------



## Dee_Williams

true though callum. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bagger293

Dee_Williams said:


> not speaking personally as i am a novice but when you see post after post after post of help needed and then people giving sound advice based on their experience etc and then they get shot down by the op it does kinda make sense why people are less inclined to help.


Yes, I can definitely understand that. It is a shame that sort of thing happens. 

hope I haven't been responsible for anything like that :blush:

Does anyone know of a site which *describes* the colouring of different species of T? It's all very well using image sites but the colour can look very different under different light conditions or with/without flash.


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> true though callum. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


she is still sexy :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

I just lost the game


----------



## vivalabam

Any one know how long it takes wax worms to turn into moths? 

All of mine have gone really slow and are starting to turn into pupa, my froggles isn't as interested because they don't wiggle, so I figured I'd make them moths and feed them to my mantids.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Any one know how long it takes wax worms to turn into moths?
> 
> All of mine have gone really slow and are starting to turn into pupa, my froggles isn't as interested because they don't wiggle, so I figured I'd make them moths and feed them to my mantids.


dont know the exact time.... but not long 
oh and hey :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> I just lost the game


The gay game :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> dont know the exact time.... but not long
> oh and hey :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh right that's good, do I need to do anything with them, or just leave them in the pot?


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Oh right that's good, do I need to do anything with them, or just leave them in the pot?


i just leave them and they naturally turn into moths..... 
and thanks for saying hey back 

oh and Jack......

YOUR GAY.


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> i just leave them and they naturally turn into moths.....
> and thanks for saying hey back
> 
> oh and Jack......
> 
> YOUR GAY.


I'm in a world of my own here sorry about that!

Hey Callum. :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'm in a world of my own here sorry about that!
> 
> Hey Callum. :flrt:


hey sexy :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> i just leave them and they naturally turn into moths.....
> and thanks for saying hey back
> 
> oh and Jack......
> 
> YOUR GAY.


Im not gay... But you are 

Shall I show Kerry your gay picture?? :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I'm in a world of my own here sorry about that!
> 
> Hey Callum. :flrt:


Im here to :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Im not gay... But you are
> 
> Shall I show Kerry your gay picture?? :whistling2:


shall I send a certain printscreen of a particularly interesting chat we had a while back?


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> shall I send certain printscreen of a particularly interesting chat we had a while back?


And that chat is???


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> im never gonna live that down am I? :whip:


Nope 



kris74 said:


> Actually dude there was a documentary on a while back about how these south East Asian folks who farm dogs for food terrify the life out of them before killing them as they think it makes them taste better!
> 
> Cruel some might say but it's their culture.


Ahh thanks for that dude, I learned something new now 

And yeah that's odd thing to do, but as you say cultures differ


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> hey sexy :whistling2:


You're too kind. :whistling2:



Trootle said:


> Im not gay... But you are
> 
> Shall I show Kerry your gay picture?? :whistling2:


I'd rather not see it. :whistling2:



Trootle said:


> Im here to :gasp:


Hello to you as well then. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> You're too kind. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather not see it. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to you as well then. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It is hilarious!! :lol2:

And thats better 

Heeyyyy! :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> You're too kind. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather not see it. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to you as well then. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you willing to break the law yet? :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> you willing to break the law yet? :whistling2:


No, not quite. :whistling2:

Just watched the new two and a half men, it's awesome! 

Dogs got fleas, mum wants to frontline her but I'm like nope, not infront of the Ts!


----------



## Biggys

Heya


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> No, not quite. :whistling2:
> 
> Just watched the new two and a half men, it's awesome!
> 
> Dogs got fleas, mum wants to frontline her but I'm like nope, not infront of the Ts!


isnt it with ashton kutcher?
wont be the same 
ed sheeran makes me so sad!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Heya


hey :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> hey :Na_Na_Na_Na:


How are you ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> How are you ?


depressed thanks to music :lol2:
you?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> depressed thanks to music :lol2:
> you?


Awww :lol2:

I'm great thanks dude 

been up to alot, apart from chasing your cousins


----------



## geckodelta

biggys said:


> awww :lol2:
> 
> I'm great thanks dude :d
> 
> been up to alot, apart from chasing your cousins


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


h*

Missed one


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Awww :lol2:
> 
> I'm great thanks dude
> 
> been up to alot, apart from chasing your cousins


not much mate :whistling2:
you?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> not much mate :whistling2:
> you?


:lol2:

Not alot really just chilling sorting out bits and bobs, and getting lost in the woods :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> h*
> 
> Missed one


thanks sexy bum


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Not alot really just chilling sorting out bits and bobs, and getting sexually abused in the woods :lol2:


:gasp:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> thanks sexy bum


:gasp:



geckodelta said:


> :gasp:


I thought for a minute I actually typed that :blush: :lol2:

this made me laugh :lol2:

Kids Freaks out when take a rare pokemon card - YouTube


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for a minute I actually typed that :blush: :lol2:
> 
> this made me laugh :lol2:
> 
> Kids Freaks out when take a rare pokemon card - YouTube


:lol2: I used to love pokemon!
hell what am i saying?
I still love pokemon!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: I used to love pokemon!
> hell what am i saying?
> I still love pokemon!


Do you make a mess in your pants everytime you find a rare one ? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> isnt it with ashton kutcher?
> wont be the same
> ed sheeran makes me so sad!


Yeah it is, but it's actually quite good, obviously not the same, but it's not crap!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Do you make a mess in your pants everytime you find a rare one ? :lol2:


No :lol2:


vivalabam said:


> Yeah it is, but it's actually quite good, obviously not the same, but it's not crap!


I will have to watch it online later


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> No :lol2:
> 
> 
> I will have to watch it online later


Yes, yes you will. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

good morning! 

did everyone have a fun and exciting night?


----------



## garlicpickle

Dee_Williams said:


> good morning!
> 
> did everyone have a fun and exciting night?


no, the conductor of our band announced last night hes leaving on Saturday, we haven't got anybody to replace him and we have a contest in 2 months time - not good news!


----------



## Dee_Williams

o no! 
well that is a bit rubbish. :devil:

is there not laws against that sort of short notice??


----------



## Colosseum

Bloody dog shit


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> good morning!
> 
> did everyone have a fun and exciting night?


Morning! No was quite boring, just watched deadly 60 with my mum.:blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

well, that's not bad kerry. i had a bath and went to bed. :lol2:

did all the boring farm stuff first though. waded through mud and got pushed about by pigs and calves. o the fun.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> well, that's not bad kerry. i had a bath and went to bed. :lol2:
> 
> did all the boring farm stuff first though. waded through mud and got pushed about by pigs and calves. o the fun.


I'd love to see your farm. :flrt:

Haha well that's not so bad either! I'm apparently going out tonight, I didn't even know. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

it is mostly mud at the mo. there are loads of pics on fb. i tend to go a bit mad with thep ics. a lot of my american, canadian and australian friends request them. :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> it is mostly mud at the mo. there are loads of pics on fb. i tend to go a bit mad with thep ics. a lot of my american, canadian and australian friends request them. :blush:


Haha oh right.  I suppose it's normally mud? :lol2: What with all the rain you get up there. :whistling2:

I'm off to the gym soon, then i might go again later, see how bored I get. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am gonna get wrapped up and go and post a cheque. i tihnk 3 miles total is enough with this wind. might do a bit more, see how brave i'm feeling. :whistling2:

it is normally just mud yes.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i am gonna get wrapped up and go and post a cheque. i tihnk 3 miles total is enough with this wind. might do a bit more, see how brave i'm feeling. :whistling2:
> 
> it is normally just mud yes.


My mum would have a field day at your farm, you have pigs and chickens, she love them. :lol2:

Your farm looks so kool! :flrt: I'm jealous.


----------



## garlicpickle

Dee_Williams said:


> o no!
> well that is a bit rubbish. :devil:
> 
> is there not laws against that sort of short notice??


well I doubt he was on any kind of contract, and his wife's about to drop a sprog. But on the other hand he's known she was going to drop a sprog for the last 8 months, it would've been nice to have a month or two to find a new bandmaster.


----------



## Biggys

Moooooooooooooooooooorning :flrt:


----------



## empirecook

garlicpickle said:


> well I doubt he was on any kind of contract, and his wife's about to drop a sprog. But on the other hand he's known she was going to drop a sprog for the last 8 months, it would've been nice to have a month or two to find a new bandmaster.


Surely it would be better to be without a conductor? 

All they do is stand there waving around a chopstick anyway.


----------



## Dee_Williams

it's possibly a bit more complicated than a chopstick. then again..........:whistling2:

morning tyler. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> it's possibly a bit more complicated than a chopstick. then again..........:whistling2:
> 
> morning tyler. :flrt:


Good morning Dee :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Moooooooooooooooooooorning :flrt:


Morning Tyler. :flrt:

It's raining so I don't think I'll go to the gym again, sitting home being fat and lazy sounds better. :no1:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Morning Tyler. :flrt:
> 
> It's raining so I don't think I'll go to the gym again, sitting home being fat and lazy sounds better. :no1:


Heya Kerry :flrt:

and you are hardly fat :lol2:

so just sitting at home being lazy :Na_Na_Na_Na:

How are you ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Heya Kerry :flrt:
> 
> and you are hardly fat :lol2:
> 
> so just sitting at home being lazy :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> How are you ?


:lol2: I've done some gym stuff today, surely that counts. :whistling2:

I'm not too bad, thinking of what I'm going to do today. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I've done some gym stuff today, surely that counts. :whistling2:


Yeah that counts :flrt: 


vivalabam said:


> I'm not too bad, thinking of what I'm going to do today. :flrt:


 Good to hear 

Any Idea on what you are going to do ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yeah that counts :flrt:
> 
> Good to hear
> 
> Any Idea on what you are going to do ?


No idea yet. So far I'm trying to get some motivation to do some sit ups, then maybe watch a bit of TV? Lunch is also on the horizon. :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Just taken the dog for a walk its so hot here


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Just taken the dog for a walk its so hot here


Jealous! It's starting to get a bit sunnier here too be fair.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> No idea yet. So far I'm trying to get some motivation to do some sit ups, then maybe watch a bit of TV? Lunch is also on the horizon. :lol2:


DO sit ups in front of the telly then you will have to keep sitting up to watch it  :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> DO sit ups in front of the telly then you will have to keep sitting up to watch it  :lol2:


That's what I do lol! I did some, I only do a few at a time, I get lazy. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> That's what I do lol! I did some, I only do a few at a time, I get lazy. :blush:


Great minds think alike :lol2:

Awww, I can't blame you, I would get bored :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Great minds think alike :lol2:
> 
> Awww, I can't blame you, I would get bored :blush:


I tend to do like 60, about 4 times a day, seems to be very slowly working, I don't want to get like super defined abs, I think it looks too manly. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I tend to do like 60, about 4 times a day, seems to be very slowly working, I don't want to get like super defined abs, I think it looks too manly. :blush:


I'm gonna be a bit of a knob now and say something :lol2:

You are trying to get fit and yet you moan about having to walk the dog an such.

IMO you are missing a great opportunity.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I'm gonna be a bit of a knob now and say something :lol2:
> 
> You are trying to get fit and yet you moan about having to walk the dog an such.
> 
> IMO you are missing a great opportunity.


But I do walk the dog, for an hour most days. :lol2: I don't like doing it but I do, it's boring. Would be better if I had an MP3 or something, it's just waking around fields on my own in silence.  Plus I get freaked out, any old weirdo could be walking around.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I tend to do like 60, about 4 times a day, seems to be very slowly working, I don't want to get like super defined abs, I think it looks too manly. :blush:


240 sit ups a day is awesome :gasp: :notworthy:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> But I do walk the dog, for an hour most days. :lol2: I don't like doing it but I do, it's boring. Would be better if I had an MP3 or something, it's just waking around fields on my own in silence.  Plus I get freaked out, any old weirdo could be walking around.


you could go jogging with the dog or something, not just walking.

or even, get an MP3 player then


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> 240 sit ups a day is awesome :gasp: :notworthy:


:lol2: Better than nothing at least. 



snowgoose said:


> you could go jogging with the dog or something, not just walking.
> 
> or even, get an MP3 player then


I can't do jogging, or running, I can walk though. :lol2: I did try and do running but it just doesn't work with me. Plus the dog is old and fat, she may have a heart attack lol!


----------



## Dee_Williams

i don't think kerry's dog would appreciate jogging. 

i can't walk without the dog, i feel an idiot. i made myself go a lot quicker today, i won't loose weight if i just stroll. :blush: i am trying to cut my time down every time i go. am gonig to try a longer different route tomorrow if aerin is in school. :2thumb:

i can't do gym stuff, they are too far away to walk, too expensive and i'd be too intimidated to try tbh.

i need to do sit ups, i hate my stomach. 

:no1: to kerry for doing them at all!


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Better than nothing at least.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't do jogging, or running, I can walk though. :lol2: I did try and do running but it just doesn't work with me. Plus the dog is old and fat, she may have a heart attack lol!


How about some speed walking then?

And what do you mean running doesn't work for you?

It's just like walking, but faster :lol2:

( Just have to make sure you don't knock yourself out with your chest :lol: )


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Better than nothing at least.


I would snap my self in half If I done that, you should be proud :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i get what kerry means about the runnig. you either suit it or you don't. i think if you don't you just feel like a right muppet.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i don't think kerry's dog would appreciate jogging.
> 
> i can't walk without the dog, i feel an idiot. i made myself go a lot quicker today, i won't loose weight if i just stroll. :blush: i am trying to cut my time down every time i go. am gonig to try a longer different route tomorrow if aerin is in school. :2thumb:
> 
> i can't do gym stuff, they are too far away to walk, too expensive and i'd be too intimidated to try tbh.
> 
> i need to do sit ups, i hate my stomach.
> 
> :no1: to kerry for doing them at all!



No she wouldn't! :lol2:

Ah right, it's good that you're doing more walking, sounds as if you've made some serious changes, have you been noticing a difference? 

Yeah, a lot of people don't feel comfortable in a gym, my OH doesn't, I love going though. :lol2: Yeah you live in the middle of no where, I live about an hour away, can't wait till i move up north, the gym I'm going to is only 5 minutes away lol! 

Thanks. :blush:



snowgoose said:


> How about some speed walking then?
> 
> And what do you mean running doesn't work for you?
> 
> It's just like walking, but faster :lol2:
> 
> ( Just have to make sure you don't knock yourself out with your chest :lol: )


I do speed walking, I don't take a slow stroll I do power walk. :lol2:

I just can't run, I get out of breath and feel sick within 30 seconds, not even joking. I'm too big and clumpy to do running, I have heavy feet so i end up clumping along rather than elegantly running. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> I would snap my self in half If I done that, you should be proud :lol2:


:lol2: It's easy when you get used to it! 



Dee_Williams said:


> i get what kerry means about the runnig. you either suit it or you don't. i think if you don't you just feel like a right muppet.


Yeah exactly, my mums the same as me, we can walk forhours and hours with no issues, but just can't run. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: yeah i have made a lot of changes, i do feel better for it. except sugar makes me really dizzy now :gasp: it puts me off sweets though so is a good thing really. i suppose 

i'll feel a lot better if i can lose some weight. :whistling2:

my legs are starting ot tone up and my arms from throwing bags of feed about a lot more (to feed things, not just randomly ) it's stomach weight that is the bane of my existence. always has been. 

i thought about running, but i would feel an idiot. so am gonna save up for a wii fit thing and actualy use it. :roll2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: yeah i have made a lot of changes, i do feel better for it. except sugar makes me really dizzy now :gasp: it puts me off sweets though so is a good thing really. i suppose
> 
> i'll feel a lot better if i can lose some weight. :whistling2:
> 
> my legs are starting ot tone up and my arms from throwing bags of feed about a lot more (to feed things, not just randomly ) it's stomach weight that is the bane of my existence. always has been.
> 
> i thought about running, but i would feel an idiot. so am gonna save up for a wii fit thing and actualy use it. :roll2:


Oh really, well yeah that does sound like a good thing! :lol2:I still love my sugary stuff, and I make healthy cake, well... It's better than usual cake! 

Haha you may have done, have you been weighing yourself? I'm surprised I didn't put any on over the weekend which is weird! I was eating Indian take out, chocolate bars, industrial sized bag of jaffa cakes, pick n mix, kebabs, more meals out. I was eating terribly! 

Ah right that's good. :no1:Yeah I'm the same, my legs are fine, so are my arms, it's just my stomach! Sit ups help, I doubt the Wii fit would, no one ever actually uses them. I know loads of people who have brought one, done it for a week then not bothered since! :lol2:

I've been thinking about getting those ankle weights, the ones you just have attached to your feet when you do walking and stuff. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i used to be really really fit. i had proper muscle definition and everytihng. :lol2: i was 10 stone and slightly mental. 

ok more than slightly. 

but i was mucking out 20 + stables a day, running round with bratty kids and leading horses out to fields over a mile each way. and i had not long moved out of my parents so i wasn't really eating anything either. cornflakes are ace!!!! :2thumb: i just never could be :censor: to cook either. 

i loved it. 

i lost 4 stone when i was pregnant too. all down to stress, couldn't keep any food down at all. 
sadly i put it all back on in the very difficult 9 weeks after aerin was born. :bash:

EDIT: do the ankle weights actually work?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i used to be really really fit. i had proper muscle definition and everytihng. :lol2: i was 10 stone and slightly mental.
> 
> ok more than slightly.
> 
> but i was mucking out 20 + stables a day, running round with bratty kids and leading horses out to fields over a mile each way. and i had not long moved out of my parents so i wasn't really eating anything either. cornflakes are ace!!!! :2thumb: i just never could be :censor: to cook either.
> 
> i loved it.
> 
> i lost 4 stone when i was pregnant too. all down to stress, couldn't keep any food down at all.
> sadly i put it all back on in the very difficult 9 weeks after aerin was born. :bash:
> 
> EDIT: do the ankle weights actually work?


Haha that's awesome, I've got nothing better to do than gym, if I actually had a life I can't see me doing it as much! :lol2:

Yeah that's one thing I'm not looking forward to, kids! They ruin your body. :lol2: I'm hoping I take after my mum, she didn't put on any weight when she had me, no stretch marks or anything, but as soon as she stopped smoking she put weight on then. 

I'm not sure, I bet they will be good for toning up legs, that's what I'm trying to do at the moment, why I do the steppy machine and get a sore butt. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

I'm Back :flrt:

My Auntie came round and was talking about weather the whole time:whip:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: this is not 18+ i will behave. 

i'll get told off otherwise 

i need a cable for my phone. not much point if i get this new one. :devil:

ankle weights sound a bit erm old school tbh. a bit like a torture instrument.


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I'm Back :flrt:
> 
> My Auntie came round and was talking about weather the whole time:whip:


Sounds exciting! :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: this is not 18+ i will behave.
> 
> i'll get told off otherwise
> 
> i need a cable for my phone. not much point if i get this new one. :devil:
> 
> ankle weights sound a bit erm old school tbh. a bit like a torture instrument.


Yeah they do a bit, but I think it would just be good to have them attached to your ankles, under clothes, then when you walk it will be making your legs do more. 

Everlast Womens 3lb Ankle / Wrist Weights: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Leisure

I think those would be ok?


----------



## Dee_Williams

is that 3lb each?
it isn't very clear. i presume you have to upgrade at some point??

i don't seem to have much trouble with my legs. my calves get too muscly. 

they don't seem particularly dear, give thme a go!!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> is that 3lb each?
> it isn't very clear. i presume you have to upgrade at some point??
> 
> i don't seem to have much trouble with my legs. my calves get too muscly.
> 
> they don't seem particularly dear, give thme a go!!!!


I think they are 1.5 on each side, it says a bit lower down. I'm worried about them being too noticeable, I don't want big ones. :lol2:

I need to tone my legs up, they need to be bigger, my legs are too small, especially the bottom bit...


----------



## JustJack

Hellllooo!

And Kerry, Dee, and Ty..

The smaller more stubborn mantis shed! First time since it has been with me! (2 and a half months or so!)..

Fasted for 10days :lol2:

Had a boring day at school... Execpt fitness traing in P.E!

Now my legs and arms are aching! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Sounds exciting! :lol2:


Oh It was. I could barely contain my excitment :|


:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Hellllooo!
> 
> And Kerry, Dee, and Ty..
> 
> The smaller more stubborn mantis shed! First time since it has been with me! (2 and a half months or so!)..
> 
> Fasted for 10days :lol2:
> 
> Had a boring day at school... Execpt fitness traing in P.E!
> 
> Now my legs and arms are aching! :lol2:


Hey ya, that's good! Took it's time then. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> Oh It was. I could barely contain my excitment :|
> 
> 
> :lol2:


I bet! :lol2:

I need to walk the dog. Woke up this morning 2 leafys moulted, they are getting seriously big now!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Hey ya, that's good! Took it's time then. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet! :lol2:
> 
> I need to walk the dog. Woke up this morning 2 leafys moulted, they are getting seriously big now!


It did indeed! Now need to get the cricket out before it gets the mantis :|


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> It did indeed! Now need to get the cricket out before it gets the mantis :|


:lol2: I left crickets in with mine, to find the Congo eating it the next day, like no bad mantid you're supposed to harden up before you eat! So greedy. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: they will eat when they want. :Na_Na_Na_Na: at you.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: they will eat when they want. :Na_Na_Na_Na: at you.


I know, greedy little things. :lol2: I normally wait a couple of days to feed, my Congos obviously didn't live by that rule. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I bet! :lol2:
> 
> I need to walk the dog. Woke up this morning 2 leafys moulted, they are getting seriously big now!


 
Ooo thats awesome 

How big do they get ?


----------



## JustJack

TOok the cricket out! Looks soo skinny :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

I am supposed to be dieting and I have just let myself down, I have been feeling a little low today so I have had a giant Pork Pie and a whole pre packed Madeira cake :whip:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Ooo thats awesome
> 
> How big do they get ?


Fairly big, not massive but about double the size they are now. 

I just went to walk the dog and there's a big massive tractor, so the new plan is to shower. 

Not sure if I'm going out now, my friend is apparently tired. She's like it's ok you go out without me, like no it's ok, I can't afford it anyway.  I want to spend my money on bugs and frogs.


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> I am supposed to be dieting and I have just let myself down, I have been feeling a little low today so I have had a giant Pork Pie and a whole pre packed Madeira cake :whip:


It's ok, we all have off days! Yesterday I had a tub of Ben and Jerrys!

Also today I had 2 bits of cake instead of one. :blush:

Every day seems to be an off day for me. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Fairly big, not massive but about double the size they are now.
> 
> I just went to walk the dog and there's a big massive tractor, so the new plan is to shower.
> 
> Not sure if I'm going out now, my friend is apparently tired. She's like it's ok you go out without me, like no it's ok, I can't afford it anyway.  I want to spend my money on bugs and frogs.



Ahh fair enough 

And awww :lol2:
Yeah frogs are better than getting drunk


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Ahh fair enough
> 
> And awww :lol2:
> Yeah frogs are better than getting drunk


I don't mind getting drunk sometimes, but on a Wednesday I have to pay like £5 in taxi fairs. :whip: Saturdays are free. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I don't mind getting drunk sometimes, but on a Wednesday I have to pay like £5 in taxi fairs. :whip: Saturdays are free. :lol2:


What :O


You get taxi's for free on saturday :O


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> What :O
> 
> 
> You get taxi's for free on saturday :O


It's called my mother. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> *It's *called my mother. :whistling2:


Bit rude, I'm sure your mum will appreciate that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Bit rude, I'm sure your mum will appreciate that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


She's not here to see it. :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> She's not here to see it. :whistling2::lol2:


 
Touche :lol2:

So what other frogs are you looking to get Kerry ? :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

KennithCamarillo2011 said:


> it seems that a lot of people are rude
> image
> image
> image


 
We can't see your pictures mate


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Touche :lol2:
> 
> So what other frogs are you looking to get Kerry ? :flrt:


Just some pacmans, they are too cute! :flrt:

There's so many more colours. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Just some pacmans, they are too cute! :flrt:
> 
> There's so many more colours. :mf_dribble:


Have you seen the pink ones ?


----------



## Biggys

KennithCamarillo2011 said:


> it seems that a lot of people are rude
> image
> image
> image


Wait it's just spam...


*rage face*


----------



## Dee_Williams

sigh. weirdness.

more froggles kerry?? :gasp:

but still :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Have you seen the pink ones ?


I have! Bubblegum ones I think they are called, I love the little chocolate ones as well. :flrt:



Dee_Williams said:


> sigh. weirdness.
> 
> more froggles kerry?? :gasp:
> 
> but still :flrt:


well not intentionally, but if there's a cute little one sitting there looking at me saying 'take me home', how could I say no!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I have! Bubblegum ones I think they are called, I love the little chocolate ones as well. :flrt:


Thats the ones 

and the pastel green ones :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Thats the ones
> 
> and the pastel green ones :flrt:


Yeah! :flrt: they were selling peppermint ones at Doncaster, like I want one! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i liked the chocolate ones. they are cute. i did google. :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i liked the chocolate ones. they are cute. i did google. :blush:


Yeah, I well want one, I just want all of the froggles I think. :blush:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, I well want one, I just want all of the froggles I think. :blush:


You could ask father Christmas as Christmas is around the corner


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> You could ask father Christmas as Christmas is around the corner


I could! The only place I've seen the bubblegums and chocolates are online, and the courier is so expensive.  

I'm actually getting a bit hungry talking about food. :blush:


----------



## Colosseum

I am having a Steak N Kidney Pie, Peas, Green Beans, carrots and loads of gravy


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> I am having a Steak N Kidney Pie, Peas, Green Beans, carrots and loads of gravy


Very nice! Pork Chop and veg for me. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

meatballs and pasta for us. bit of an odd one tonight. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> meatballs and pasta for us. bit of an odd one tonight. :lol2:


Mmmm pasta. :mf_dribble:


----------



## JustJack

I got a new msn..

[email protected]

Add me if you want.. Just say who you are! Will be on it later when I get a few more contacts from my old one!


----------



## teznbec

Hi all, i know this isnt random but i have a few tarantulas for sale; AF H.lividum, AF H.longipes, AF P.murinus £40 inc postage (im knew to RFUK and i dont know how to post a thread with the ad on)


----------



## Colosseum

In here my old fruit Invert Classifieds - Reptile Forums


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> In here my old fruit Invert Classifieds - Reptile Forums


 
some of the prices crack me up


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> some of the prices crack me up



Everything cracks me up on here now its so pants


----------



## TEENY

Boo ya spider people..........been a while


----------



## spinnin_tom

teeny said:


> boo ya spider people..........been a while


 
heya !!!!


----------



## TEENY

spinnin_tom said:


> heya !!!!


Allo, i don't recognise the name so either i have been away a very long time, or you sir, are new


----------



## Bagger293

Hello forum users =]


----------



## spinnin_tom

TEENY said:


> Allo, i don't recognise the name so either i have been away a very long time, or you sir, are new


i started poking round here at the start of the year, must have been a long time since you were here D:


hey stuart


----------



## TEENY

spinnin_tom said:


> i started poking round here at the start of the year, must have been a long time since you were here D:
> 
> 
> hey stuart


Only a month and a half.......although to be fair i don't come in here so much without Tim


----------



## spinnin_tom

TEENY said:


> Only a month and a half.......although to be fair i don't come in here so much without Tim


que ??


----------



## snowgoose

TEENY said:


> Boo ya spider people..........been a while


Elo Teeny 

Where you been hiding?


----------



## Dee_Williams

is that not the original person on the thread??


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> is that not the original person on the thread??


think they're banned ?


----------



## Bagger293

Hi Tom =]

How is everyone this evening?

I like that peacock spider video A LOT! :no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Hi Tom =]
> 
> How is everyone this evening?
> 
> I like that peacock spider video A LOT! :no1:


not bd mate D:
watching fresh meat, on c4..


----------



## Bagger293

Never heard of it! :lol2:

Oh well, enjoy =]


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Never heard of it! :lol2:
> 
> Oh well, enjoy =]


it's new


----------



## TEENY

spinnin_tom said:


> que ??


The original person to start this thread, i luffs him 


snowgoose said:


> Elo Teeny
> 
> Where you been hiding?


Moving house, working hard etc. How you been ??



Dee_Williams said:


> is that not the original person on the thread??


Indeed he is mr TiMiSdRuNk


spinnin_tom said:


> think they're banned ?


He is


----------



## snowgoose

TEENY said:


> Moving house, working hard etc. How you been ??


Cool, 

I'm not too bad thanks  

You all moved now then?

Anything new in the T world with yourself?


----------



## Bagger293

I haven't watched TV in over a year so it could be ancient for all the difference that would make to me.. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


If it's TV, I haven't seen it..


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> I haven't watched TV in over a year so it could be ancient for all the difference that would make to me.. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> If it's TV, I haven't seen it..


do you have elctricity??


dumb moment


----------



## Bagger293

Cheeky moment is more like it! =P :lol2:

TV is just pure rubbish, man! There's hardly ever anything good on and I used to get sucked into nights/days of watching stuff I knew was complete rubbish because I imagined something good might happen..


----------



## selina20

Hi guys how is everyone


----------



## Dee_Williams

good morning all. sickness and disease reigns supreme in this house today. sigh. :bash:

up most of the night with a coughing child and i feel rough as toast. :lol2: o the joy of children. 

a day curled up on the sofa me thinks. watching bad films and drinknig lots of water. meh.

how is everyone today???????


----------



## Bagger293

Urgh, I think I'm coming down with something too.. =[

Have to go to Kirkcaldy for a meeting too and I don't want to! Then I have to go to Edinburgh to get my cars MOT done and I don't want to! 

Is anyone out there happy this morning?


----------



## Colosseum

I am I am I am


----------



## selina20

Nope had a lovely male cambridgei that i paid for. Female used him as an expensive meal :bash::bash:


----------



## TEENY

snowgoose said:


> Cool,
> 
> I'm not too bad thanks
> 
> You all moved now then?
> 
> Anything new in the T world with yourself?


Only sad loss of some during move but it was balanced nicely by Craig sending me 123 lively little straight horned baboons 



selina20 said:


> Nope had a lovely male cambridgei that i paid for. Female used him as an expensive meal :bash::bash:


I may have a boy here Sel, just waiting for final moult to make sure. If it isn't a boy it is going to moult out to the largest female i have ever seen !!!


----------



## selina20

TEENY said:


> I may have a boy here Sel, just waiting for final moult to make sure. If it isn't a boy it is going to moult out to the largest female i have ever seen !!!


Let me know hun normally she eats them when she has mated with them. Had no chance to save this boy though. She charged into his side with her fangs then dragged him down her cork tube


----------



## TEENY

selina20 said:


> Let me know hun normally she eats them when she has mated with them. Had no chance to save this boy though. She charged into his side with her fangs then dragged him down her cork tube


Poor boy 

I have a pair i think, one is deff female just waiting on this one. I will let you know once i know myself. If it works out i will pair mine first, then provided she doesn't munch him i can send him on


----------



## selina20

TEENY said:


> Poor boy
> 
> I have a pair i think, one is deff female just waiting on this one. I will let you know once i know myself. If it works out i will pair mine first, then provided she doesn't munch him i can send him on


Thanks hun. The annoying thing was i got him yesterday and they were both drumming so put him in with her. 2 hrs he was with her with them both drumming. Looked in the tub and she had got him in her fangs :bash::bash:. Not sure if they mated or not


----------



## TEENY

selina20 said:


> Thanks hun. The annoying thing was i got him yesterday and they were both drumming so put him in with her. 2 hrs he was with her with them both drumming. Looked in the tub and she had got him in her fangs :bash::bash:. Not sure if they mated or not


Oh dear 
Well fingers crossed they did. Will kep you posted on the progress when this one finally decides to moult


----------



## snowgoose

TEENY said:


> Only sad loss of some during move but it was balanced nicely by Craig sending me 123 lively little straight horned baboons


Ah, that's a shame 

Which ones did you lose?

and, 123? OMG :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

good grief that is lots of spids!!!


----------



## TEENY

snowgoose said:


> Ah, that's a shame
> 
> Which ones did you lose?
> 
> and, 123? OMG :lol2:


Lost a lot of the yamias, odd as they are normally pretty good, dunno what happened i now only have 1 spiderling and 6 adults which is a shame as i had a very large comunity 
And 123, yes that right lol. I did a 50/50 with Craig and my male must have had super powers lol. They are all communal in diff sized groups so we will see what happens as far as natural selection/ communal living goes


Dee_Williams said:


> good grief that is lots of spids!!!


I know but they are all so tiny and cute


----------



## snowgoose

TEENY said:


> Lost a lot of the yamias, odd as they are normally pretty good, dunno what happened i now only have 1 spiderling and 6 adults which is a shame as i had a very large comunity
> And 123, yes that right lol. I did a 50/50 with Craig and my male must have had super powers lol. They are all communal in diff sized groups so we will see what happens as far as natural selection/ communal living goes


Ah, that's a shame. I know how much you like your Yamias 

Hopefully you can get back to a nice community again 

Ha, and there was me thinking you won the lottery and decided to go on a mega spending spree :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone, I'm a bit hung over today! My friend really wanted to go out, yet she wanted to come home at half 1, like what's the point? 



Dee_Williams said:


> good morning all. sickness and disease reigns supreme in this house today. sigh. :bash:
> 
> up most of the night with a coughing child and i feel rough as toast. :lol2: o the joy of children.
> 
> a day curled up on the sofa me thinks. watching bad films and drinknig lots of water. meh.
> 
> how is everyone today???????


Ah that sucks, at least you get an easyish day! Pretty much the same as mine. :lol2:


----------



## TEENY

snowgoose said:


> Ah, that's a shame. I know how much you like your Yamias
> 
> Hopefully you can get back to a nice community again
> 
> Ha, and there was me thinking you won the lottery and decided to go on a mega spending spree :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I am hopefully in luck as the biggest female looks VERY VERY fat and has webbed herself in. I am hoping for some more babies in near future 
Nope no lottery win here lol


----------



## snowgoose

TEENY said:


> I am hopefully in luck as the biggest female looks VERY VERY fat and has webbed herself in. I am hoping for some more babies in near future
> Nope no lottery win here lol


Oooooh, fingers crossed for you


----------



## Dee_Williams

ahhh a lottery win would be lovely. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> ahhh a lottery win would be lovely. :mf_dribble:


Shame you can't because I am 

:lol2:

How are you hun ? :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i'm feeling rough as toast today but ok. 

today will mostly be spent sulking on the sofa after i've lit the fires, done the washing etc. :lol2:

how's you hon?


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i'm feeling rough as toast today but ok.
> 
> today will mostly be spent sulking on the sofa after i've lit the fires, done the washing etc. :lol2:
> 
> how's you hon?


 
Awwwww  

Do you have proper wood fires, or gas ? :hmm:

I'm great thanks hun, all happy :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

we have the stove type fires. we only have electric here, no gas. sigh. power cuts = nowt. :roll2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> ahhh a lottery win would be lovely. :mf_dribble:


I wouldn't mind a few million!


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> we have the stove type fires. we only have electric here, no gas. sigh. power cuts = nowt. :roll2:


Awwwww :lol2:

I really want a wood burning fire, so I have an excuse to get another axe :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> I wouldn't mind a few million!


I might give you some if, when I win the lottery


----------



## TEENY

snowgoose said:


> Oooooh, fingers crossed for you


She was so fat, she was nearly see through so i am thinking its all good


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: good luck with the spid teeny. sounds like you have a good chance!! :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awwwww :lol2:
> 
> I really want a wood burning fire, so I have an excuse to get another axe :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I might give you some if, when I win the lottery


Aww really? :flrt:

Anyone fancy making me lunch, I'm comfy and can't be bothered to move. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

he's already said he'll make me a fruit tea. :lol2:

keep him busy. :whip:

am waiting for bt to get back to me via email. hmmmm.... will just ring and shout at them tomorrow.


----------



## TEENY

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: good luck with the spid teeny. sounds like you have a good chance!! :2thumb:


Yup she is webbed away now so we will wait and see


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Aww really? :flrt:
> 
> *Anyone fancy making me lunch,* I'm comfy and can't be bothered to move. :blush:


I'd do it :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> he's already said he'll make me a fruit tea. :lol2:
> 
> keep him busy. :whip:.


Keep going with that whip, and I'll do whatever :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Biggys

http://www.schaben-spinnen.de/Data/Articles/Ethmostigmus trigonopodus 004.jpg

Look how stunning that is :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> http://www.schaben-spinnen.de/Data/Articles/Ethmostigmus trigonopodus 004.jpg
> 
> Look how stunning that is :flrt:


That is pretty snazzy! 

I'm still hungry and I've had lunch, I think it's one of those days. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> That is pretty snazzy!
> 
> I'm still hungry and I've had lunch, I think it's one of those days. :whip:


I really want a pede, but my dad wont let me :lol2:

I even said I would use a special pede tank, inside a nother locked tank, but no :lol2:

And Awwww 

Have an apple or something


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I really want a pede, but my dad wont let me :lol2:
> 
> I even said I would use a special pede tank, inside a nother locked tank, but no :lol2:
> 
> And Awwww
> 
> Have an apple or something


I'm tempted to get a centipede, but they scare me. :blush: I just keep thinking what if I loose it! 

What is a good pede tank? I've never seen anything where I'd feel totally comfortable having one in it.


----------



## Dee_Williams

a large metal box with padlocks??


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'm tempted to get a centipede, but they scare me. :blush: I just keep thinking what if I loose it!
> 
> What is a good pede tank? I've never seen anything where I'd feel totally comfortable having one in it.


 
They do make some speciality pede tanks , but customaquaria and they look great 



Dee_Williams said:


> a large metal box with padlocks??


:lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Pedes are boring boring boring


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Pedes are boring boring boring


 Why ? :hmm:


----------



## vivalabam

Yey Bruce moulted! Such a stunning little curly haired. Even though *SHE* was supposed to be a b. smithi! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yey Bruce moulted! Such a stunning little curly haired. Even though *SHE* was supposed to be a b. smithi! :lol2:


Awww that's awesome news 

and Curly haired as still awesome, did they replace with a Smithi ? :hmm:


----------



## Colosseum

Biggys said:


> Why ? :hmm:



They hide all the time you never no where they are or what they are doing.


----------



## vivalabam

Look at the pretty spider!:flrt:










Look at those curly little hairs! :flrt:










Prettiest flap I've ever seen. :flrt: At least, I think I can see a flap. :blush:


----------



## Colosseum

Yep I can see her gaping fillet


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Yep I can see her gaping fillet


:lol2: I'm well happy, I think my other one is a male, so I got a nice pair now. The other one is a lot of moults behind this one as well, never know they may mature around the same time. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Look at the pretty spider!:flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> Look at those curly little hairs! :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> Prettiest flap I've ever seen. :flrt: At least, I think I can see a flap. :blush:
> 
> image


 
Awwwwww :flrt::flrt:

Tis stunning


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awwwwww :flrt::flrt:
> 
> Tis stunning


Thanks! :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Thanks! :flrt:


No worries :flrt:

Mine I due a moult atm, I will check her tomorrow, I don't want to disturb her


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> No worries :flrt:
> 
> Mine I due a moult atm, I will check her tomorrow, I don't want to disturb her


Yeah I wasn't expecting a moult, I was just like oh hello there! :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Evening guys :2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum

Go away


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Evening guys :2thumb:


Morning!


----------



## Bagger293

What a day!


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> What a day!


You ok?


----------



## Bagger293

Aye thanks Kerry, just had a lot to do today and got the sniffles. Feel like I haven't stopped all day but haven't achieved anything. 

Got bought a nice bottle of wine for my birthday thought which is a bonus :no1:

Would like to drink it this evening but seems a shame to drink such a nice bottle when I have the sniffles... =[

Is everyone else okay?

You still in a great mood, Ole?


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Aye thanks Kerry, just had a lot to do today and got the sniffles. Feel like I haven't stopped all day but haven't achieved anything.
> 
> Got bought a nice bottle of wine for my birthday thought which is a bonus :no1:
> 
> Would like to drink it this evening but seems a shame to drink such a nice bottle when I have the sniffles... =[
> 
> Is everyone else okay?
> 
> You still in a great mood, Ole?


Ah right, yeah I know that feeling! Hope the rest of your night gets better. :no1:

Haha, treat yourself! 

Yeah not too bad, had such a lazy day today, I've not moved. :blush:


----------



## Colosseum

Ecstatic! 

When's your Birthday Chief?


----------



## Bagger293

Haha! My spider has probably done more than Kerry today in that case, I moved her water bowl while she was looking away and she turned around pretty darn fast to see what was going on! :lol2:

Birthday is next Wednesday, Ole! Looking forward to it (means I'll get treated to a meal!) =]

Glad you're in a good mood man, don't let those ribs get ye down eh?


----------



## Dee_Williams

good evening peeps! 

it's bloody baltic here already. sigh.


----------



## Bagger293

Hi Dee! =]

It was such a nice temperature today here. Not hot or anything, just a refreshing breeze.

Man, I love autumn =]


----------



## kris74

Bagger293 said:


> Hi Dee! =]
> 
> It was such a nice temperature today here. Not hot or anything, just a refreshing breeze.
> 
> Man, *I love autumn* =]


Me as well, summer is such an over rated time of year likes. Too hot and sweaty and uncomfortable and anytime you want to go anywhere it's always chock full of bods getting on your tits, complete gash in my opinion!


----------



## Bagger293

Agreed! :2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum

I am a Winter man cold crisp frosty mornings, spiders webs glistening in the sun oh the joy the joy


----------



## empirecook

kris74 said:


> Me as well, summer is such an over rated time of year likes. Too hot and sweaty and uncomfortable and anytime you want to go anywhere it's always chock full of bods getting on your tits, complete gash in my opinion!


:gasp:

Summer is THE best time of the year. What's not to like about cracking open some cold beers on a beach with a BBQ, ladies and chilling to some tunes with an ice cream? 

:mf_dribble:

One thing I hate about summer though - I sweat like a blind lesbian in a fish market!


----------



## Dee_Williams

you have such a way with words empire. 

i like winter personally. when everything is frozen solid. you know where you are then. snow, ice, no sucky awful mud.


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> you have such a way with words empire


Should I take that as a compliment? :hmm:


----------



## Dee_Williams

well i didn't hit you with a hammer. it did make me laugh so probably yes.


----------



## Colosseum

empirecook said:


> Should I take that as a compliment? :hmm:


She wants you


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> well i didn't hit you with a hammer. it did make me laugh so probably yes.


:lol2:

I remember getting slapped by a geezer bird in a pub for mentioning that lesbian thing...I was expecting a punch haha.

I always get funny looks and people laugh at my accent. And the random crap I speak. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

with that face how could i resist. :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

empirecook said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I remember getting slapped by a geezer bird in a pub for mentioning that lesbian thing...I was expecting a punch haha.
> 
> I always get funny looks and people laugh at my accent. And the random crap I speak. :blush:


hmmm.... now who is being insulting :gasp:
what accent do you have then???


----------



## Colosseum

Ruth Ruth baby Ruth!


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## Dee_Williams

hey jack! how are you doing?


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> hmmm.... now who is being insulting :gasp:
> what accent do you have then???


I didn't mean to be insulting. :2thumb:

I don't really know. I don't sit around thinking about what accent I have to be honest. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

well if people make fun of it then it must be something. 

that is quite unfair. now i want to know what you sound like!


----------



## empirecook

Colosseum said:


> Ruth Ruth baby Ruth!


The Goonies - Chocolate - YouTube

:2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> hey jack! how are you doing?


Im good thanks! Yourself?

Aching all over!


----------



## Dee_Williams

why? i am a bit scared to ask actually!


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> well if people make fun of it then it must be something.
> 
> that is quite unfair. now i want to know what you sound like!


I don't know what it is, I guess common london. Mixed with some slang, and random rubbish. 

for instance - When I'm out of London, And go to a pub and ask for a britney spear. I get funky looks. 

Random rubbish would consist of things like - Jamming like bob marley. Hold tight turbo, drop me out, sweating like a blind lesbian in a fish market...


----------



## Dee_Williams

so less accent and more language??

hmmm... well i originally come from kingston just outside london and have been told i sound frightfully posh (on the phone Lol)


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> why? i am a bit scared to ask actually!


:lol2:

Nothing bad :lol2:

Was doing tricks on my blades all after noon....


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> so less accent and more language??
> 
> hmmm... well i originally come from kingston just outside london and have been told i sound frightfully posh (on the phone Lol)


:lol2:

I don't know how to describe accents. :crazy:


----------



## Colosseum

Its a old skool classic that one I always remember that part I used to go screaming that out at work "Ruth Ruth Ruth Baby Ruth"




empirecook said:


> The Goonies - Chocolate - YouTube
> 
> :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i'll send you my mobile number and you can leave me a voicemail :roll2:


:lol2:


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> i'll send you my mobile number and you can leave me a voicemail :roll2:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


:notworthy:


----------



## Colosseum

Dee_Williams said:


> i'll send you my mobile number and you can leave me a voicemail :roll2:
> 
> 
> :lol2:



I will leave you a voicemail


----------



## Colosseum

This advert is so gay Walkers Crinkles - Full length TV ad (ft Gary Lineker) - YouTube


----------



## kris74

empirecook said:


> :gasp:
> 
> Summer is THE best time of the year. What's not to like about cracking open some cold beers on a beach with a BBQ, ladies and chilling to some tunes with an ice cream?
> 
> :mf_dribble:
> 
> One thing I hate about summer though - *I sweat like a blind lesbian in a fish market!*


You just made a difficult week slightly brighter.

Summer does my head in mate, too light in the mornings, happy faced people everywhere and the bars are usually too full. Give me a farmers daughter of mother of pearl and a fat bag of green and my Spotify subscription and I'm happy where I am!


----------



## Bagger293

I'll leave everyone a voicemail


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> I'll leave everyone a voicemail


i don't 

who's going to kempton ??

and lookie
UKFDubstep's Channel - YouTube


----------



## empirecook

kris74 said:


> You just made a difficult week slightly brighter.
> 
> Summer does my head in mate, too light in the mornings, happy faced people everywhere and the bars are usually too full. Give me a farmers daughter of mother of pearl and a fat bag of green and my Spotify subscription and I'm happy where I am!


:2thumb:

I understand what you mean, Basically I'm the same without the green. :whistling2:

I forgot to add...Mango Shisha! :2thumb:

Farmers daughter like daisy from dukes of hazard? :mf_dribble:


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> i don't
> 
> who's going to kempton ??
> 
> and lookie
> UKFDubstep's Channel - YouTube


I was.. Now im not..

But if I can go with Harry then I am!


----------



## Bagger293

spinnin_tom said:


> i don't


Eh? :hmm:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> I was.. Now im not..
> 
> But if I can go with Harry then I am!


hopefully you get a lift with harry

and bagger- i don't have a voicemail


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> hopefully you get a lift with harry
> 
> and bagger- i don't have a voicemail


Hopefully..

Even though I wont be able to get anything though


----------



## Bagger293

Ah I see! Don't worry, it was an idle threat, I hate leaving voicemail. I also hate receiving voicemail.


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah i'll send you all my mobile number and you can all leave me a voicemail. preferably with your names in and not rudeness. :lol2:

i am changing my number shortly so i'll be safe. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

jack- why can't you buy stuff?
if you say i bought them for you she can't complain right?


----------



## vivalabam

I don't think I'll ever stop itching...


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah to do with the t?
so it was a grub thing??


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> jack- why can't you buy stuff?
> if you say i bought them for you she can't complain right?


Mum doesnt want any more pets 

I suppose I can hide 1 tiny thing... Or everyone can buy me 2 week early b'day presents!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> ah to do with the t?
> so it was a grub thing??


Yeah it's disgusting! Makes me cringe every time I think of it, wonder what's going to burst out of who next!


----------



## empirecook

vivalabam said:


> wonder what's going to burst out of who next!












:whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

empirecook said:


> image
> 
> :whistling2:



Wish mine looked like that


----------



## spinnin_tom

colosseum said:


> wish mine looked like that


eeeeeeeew


----------



## empirecook

Colosseum said:


> Wish mine looked like that


I was thinking the same.

There has been many times when I go to reply to a thread....and you have put what i would of put. :lol2:

Seem to have the same warped sense of humour. :no1:


----------



## garlicpickle

empirecook said:


> I was thinking the same.
> 
> There has been many times when I go to reply to a thread....and you have put what i would of put. :lol2:
> 
> Seem to have the same warped sense of humour. :no1:


I wish baldpoodle would start posting again, him and Ole always say what everyone else is thinking but is too polite to say :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

I just ate a pot of ice cream, diet has officially gone, time to put on some winter weight. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

you needed it for the shock kerry!


----------



## Biggys

Morning all


----------



## Dee_Williams

good grief! he is awake before noon!!!

good morning tyler.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> good grief! he is awake before noon!!!
> 
> good morning tyler.


I woke up at exactly 8.27 :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

blimey. exactly eh?


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> blimey. exactly eh?


Yeah that was when I was woken up by a Text :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

good grief. what sort of idiot texts someone at that time of the morniing??


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> good grief. what sort of idiot texts someone at that time of the morniing??


I'm sure they aren't an Idiot hun :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

lmao. sorry, i sort of think people turn their phones off when they go to sleep. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> lmao. sorry, i sort of think people turn their phones off when they go to sleep. :blush:


No worries hun :flrt:

and I never turn my phone off when I sleep lol :lol2:


And thank you for waking me up actually, I needed to get up earlier today as it is


----------



## Dee_Williams

:blush:

sorry.


i'll wait ti l after 9 tomorrow. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> :blush:
> 
> sorry.
> 
> 
> i'll wait ti l after 9 tomorrow. :lol2:


 Don't be sorry :lol2:


And text me when you want to text me, If I wake up I'll reply if I don't then you know I'm asleep :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: well yes, it does tend to work like that. :roll2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: well yes, it does tend to work like that. :roll2:


See pure logic *taps head* :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:Na_Na_Na_Na: 

logic my bum. 

it was luck, that's all! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> logic my bum.
> 
> it was luck, that's all! :lol2:


:lol2:

Well it might of been a little bit of luck :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

(a lot)

can't remember what size the text was now. :roll2:

o it is gonna be one of "those" days today. :2thumb:


ah this proper made me lol.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> (a lot)
> 
> can't remember what size the text was now. :roll2:
> 
> o it is gonna be one of "those" days today. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> ah this proper made me lol.


:lol2::lol2:

Your mad dee :flrt:

and it's 2


----------



## empirecook

A suitable song for biggys and dee:

Lets Get It On - Marvin Gaye (Lyrics) - YouTube :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

he's underage. so i think i'll pass. :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

and i'm ill. be nice.


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> A suitable song for biggys and dee:
> 
> Lets Get It On - Marvin Gaye (Lyrics) - YouTube :whistling2:


Bwahahahahaaha :lol2::lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> he's underage. so i think i'll pass. :2thumb:


 
^ this, don't want to get anyone in trouble :lol2:


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> he's underage. so i think i'll pass. :2thumb:


His 16. 

That's legal! :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> His 16.
> 
> That's legal! :whistling2:


How are the Balfouri's doing mate ?

*changes subject*

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah i'd best book my train ticket ot london then eh!!! :lol2:


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> How are the Balfouri's doing mate ?
> 
> *changes subject*
> 
> :lol2:


Ahh! Not many people ask me that. :blush:

They are good thanks! One thinks its arboreal and living around the lid of the tub. I Think its waiting for food, but no way am I opening the lid for it to make a run.

One of the others has made an immense burrow. I need to get pics, but my stupid sister cannot find the camera. :devil:

I haven't fed them for around 2-3 weeks. Might give them some food soon. :hmm:


----------



## Dee_Williams

awww pics would be good. 

ooo googled them and they are REALLY pretty.


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> awww pics would be good.
> 
> ooo googled them and they are REALLY pretty.


I got so many old pics of them - Its unbelievable. :lol2: But yes, amazing species!
Here's some old threads of mine (They are all much bigger now) :2thumb::

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spider-invert-pictures/645468-my-collection-baboons.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spider-invert-pictures/612933-monocentropus-balfouri-new-skin.html

When they arrived:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/569004-they-here.html

I need to find that camera! Does a decent macro. :devil:


----------



## Dee_Williams

wow! blue as slings??

i have a slight obsession with blue spiders. :blush:

i have blue chickens and cows too. and blue ducks.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> ah i'd best book my train ticket ot london then eh!!! :lol2:














empirecook said:


> Ahh! Not many people ask me that. :blush:
> 
> They are good thanks! One thinks its arboreal and living around the lid of the tub. I Think its waiting for food, but no way am I opening the lid for it to make a run.
> 
> One of the others has made an immense burrow. I need to get pics, but my stupid sister cannot find the camera. :devil:
> 
> I haven't fed them for around 2-3 weeks. Might give them some food soon. :hmm:


 
Good to hear mate , 

and yeah I wouldn't risk opening that tub :lol2:
that is why You need your own cam 

Yeah give them some food, and record the little nutters nomming it :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone! How is everyone today? I have the house to myself for the weekend, so I'm all alone.


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> wow! blue as slings??
> 
> i have a slight obsession with blue spiders. :blush:
> 
> i have blue chickens and cows too. and blue ducks.


even a blue waffle? :whistling2:

I just couldn't resist!


----------



## Dee_Williams

is that some smutty sort of reference? if so you'll have ot pm me and explain. :blush:


edit: hello kerry! didn't see you'd posted. 

are you going to dudley in may empire? might get someone to point you out. slap. :roll2:


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> is that some smutty sort of reference? if so you'll have ot pm me and explain. :blush:
> 
> 
> edit: hello kerry! didn't see you'd posted.
> 
> are you going to dudley in may empire? might get someone to point you out. slap. :roll2:


Dudley? Where's that? And what for? :hmm: My birthday is in May though, so I expect presents! :no1:


----------



## Dee_Williams

my birthday is the 25th so so do i! :lol2:

the bts show thing. well i was told it ws in dudley. maybe they were just telling me that to keep me away.


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> my birthday is the 25th so so do i! :lol2:
> 
> the bts show thing. well i was told it ws in dudley. maybe they were just telling me that to keep me away.


Mine is 28th.

Don't know if I can go. Got to sort out what's going on with my birthday first. I shall be going SEAS hopefully though. :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> is that some smutty sort of reference? if so you'll have ot pm me and explain. :blush:
> 
> 
> edit: hello kerry! didn't see you'd posted.
> 
> are you going to dudley in may empire? might get someone to point you out. slap. :roll2:



Hey ya! I'm just about to post this maggot thing then I'm off to the beach, sure as hell beats the day i was planning, lazying around and going to the gym. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ooooooo beach. yay you!!!! 

and posting that minging maggot thing off is yay too. gross. :devil:


seas is a bit far away from me, about 400 miles i think? so you'll be safe from me slapping you there.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> ooooooo beach. yay you!!!!
> 
> and posting that minging maggot thing off is yay too. gross. :devil:
> 
> 
> seas is a bit far away from me, about 400 miles i think? so you'll be safe from me slapping you there.


I know. :lol2: It's still giving me the creeps now! 

Yeah SEAS would be such a mission for you. :lol2: I don't think I'll be going either this year, I'll probably be in Lancaster still. :whip:


----------



## Dee_Williams

awww. well at least you can save pennies for the next one.


----------



## empirecook

vivalabam said:


> Hey ya! I'm just about to post this maggot thing then I'm off to the beach, sure as hell beats the day i was planning, lazying around and going to the gym. :lol2:


You can still come back from the beach with muscles aswell!

:no1:


----------



## Dee_Williams

hers or someone elses??


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> hers or someone elses??


:lol2:

Are you blonde by any chance? :hmm:

:crazy: I meant muscles from the sea.


----------



## Dee_Williams

bright red at the mo. 

my hair that is.


no i just seem to be having a seriously ditzy few months. i am usually not quite as thick as i come across. sigh.


----------



## kris74

empirecook said:


> even a blue waffle? :whistling2:
> 
> I just couldn't resist!


Blue waffle is by far the most horrible thing ever, more horrible even than pictures of a full house of monkeys at the stadium of light (almost)


----------



## Dee_Williams

yes he explained. i googled it and then felt ill. i have promised him a slap.


----------



## Colosseum

Its getting colder again got some really weird looks walking around town earlier I had cold hands so hand my hands down my pants to keep them warm.


----------



## JustJack

Hey guys


----------



## TEENY

Just found a little Marshalli wandering in my hall, think maybe i should check through the house later for anymore. I had a few in a tub together and 3 dissappeard, i assumed they had been munched.........apparently not lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

ooops. :gasp:


----------



## TEENY

Dee_Williams said:


> ooops. :gasp:


Ach they are only small, don't need to worry for a few months lol


----------



## vivalabam

Been to the beach, had fish and chips, nom nom! We're going to the cinema later as well. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

lucky you! what you going to see??


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> lucky you! what you going to see??


Not sure yet, but I'd like to go see the change up :lol2:


----------



## kris74

I need a new sword.....


----------



## kris74

TEENY said:


> Just found a little Marshalli wandering in my hall, think maybe i should check through the house later for anymore. I had a few in a tub together and 3 dissappeard, i assumed they had been munched.........apparently not lol


Find of the week! I have a rogue N.chromatus on the loose somewhere that may or may not have been made a meal of as it was only wee. Be nice if it turns up all fresh with a bit of colour about it..


----------



## vivalabam

I always get crickets running around the floor, I keep finding very fat house spiders. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i tihnk the house spiders here will be monster record breakers, i keep finding roaches wandering round.


----------



## vivalabam

:lol2: That reminds me, I need to get leafy food.


----------



## Biggys

Washed the car, then decided to jet wash the front drive, I didn't park the car far enough away from the house, it ended up covered in dirt *facepalms*, finished the drive, re done the car, put everything away, tried jumping a fence instead of walking round like a normal person, stuck a nail through my finger.....fun times :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

:lol2: Trust you. :whistling2:


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> i tihnk the house spiders here will be monster record breakers, i keep finding roaches wandering round.


Are you old enough to drive? I thought you were 16 max?

Oops, wrong message quoted! see if you can guess who it was aimed at....!


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Are you old enough to drive? I thought you were 16 max?
> 
> Oops, wrong message quoted! see if you can guess who it was aimed at....!


No :whistling2:

But I can drive well enough, I only pulled it off the drive quickly :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

private property, it doesn't count..........


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> private property, it doesn't count..........


^ this :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i learnt to drive driving my parents old landcruiser round their field. was highly erm interesting. :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Leafys fed, mantids fed. They are too funny, one of the male congos was too busy watching the other one catch food to realise he had a cricket dangling in his face. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i learnt to drive driving my parents old landcruiser round their field. was highly erm interesting. :2thumb:


Aww that is awesome ,

did you wreck it ? :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Leafys fed, mantids fed. They are too funny, one of the male congos was too busy watching the other one catch food to realise he had a cricket dangling in his face. :lol2:


What a fail :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> No :whistling2:
> 
> But I can drive well enough, *I only pulled it off the drive quickly* :lol2:


This, off the drive is usually public property but I'm just being pedantic because I was driving at 15... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> *This, off the drive is usually public property* but I'm just being pedantic because I was driving at 15... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :whistling2: :lol2:

and thats pretty awesome


----------



## kris74

Anyone see the school bus crash up here?

How thick are some drivers? 

BBC News - School bus in Darlington railway bridge collision


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> What a fail :lol2:


He eventually realised and is now nomming on a cricket. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> He eventually realised and is now nomming on a cricket. :flrt:


Awww thats good then  

how many mantids you have now Kerry ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww thats good then
> 
> how many mantids you have now Kerry ?


Not 100% sure. :blush: I have 5 here, that's all I know. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Not 100% sure. :blush: I have 5 here, that's all I know. :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:

So there might be more, there might not be, but you aren't sure... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> So there might be more, there might not be, but you aren't sure... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well the OH looks after the rest, no idea how many we have up there. :blush:

I think we have 10 up there? Although I feel I'm missing some. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Well the OH looks after the rest, no idea how many we have up there. :blush:
> 
> I think we have 10 up there? Although I feel I'm missing some. :lol2:


Awwwww :lol2:so you have like 15-20 

If he hasn't added to them :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awwwww :lol2:so you have like 15-20
> 
> If he hasn't added to them :lol2:


Yeah pretty much lol! We had about 30 a few months ago, but now a lot of the males have died, or we lost a few during mating attempts. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

BLOB :flrt:










:flrt::2thumb::flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> BLOB :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> :flrt::2thumb::flrt:


LOL! that is a bit of a blob!


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> LOL! that is a bit of a blob!


yup, 

came in with one of the imports, but have ended up refunding the customer as there is no chance I'm risking posting it as it's way to fat 

So, it's now in my collection 

Here's hoping for babies


----------



## Dee_Williams

awww i'd come and collect her. :flrt: she is really pretty.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> yup,
> 
> came in with one of the imports, but have ended up refunding the customer as there is no chance I'm risking posting it as it's way to fat
> 
> So, it's now in my collection
> 
> Here's hoping for babies


I was going to say, is she preggers or just eaten a few too many crickets. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I was going to say, is she preggers or just eaten a few too many crickets. :lol2:


there's fat, then there's almost bursting at the seems :lol:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> there's fat, then there's almost bursting at the seems :lol:


Looks like the scorpion equivilant of me :whistling2:

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> there's fat, then there's almost bursting at the seems :lol:


What species is she


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> What species is she


She's an Opistophthalmus lamorali


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Looks like the scorpion equivilant of me :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


And me if I carry on eating the way I am. :blush:


----------



## Colosseum

I just had Jalfrezi god that toilet will have steam coming off it tomorrow


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> I just had Jalfrezi god that toilet will have steam coming off it tomorrow


Sexy. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> And me if I carry on eating the way I am. :blush:


Awww :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww :lol2:


I'm tempted to buy a bag of malteasters or minstrels later. :mf_dribble:


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> She's an Opistophthalmus lamorali


Thhannkks


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'm tempted to buy a bag of malteasters or minstrels later. :mf_dribble:


Dooo it :mf_dribble:


And share them ? :flrt:


----------



## empirecook

Colosseum said:


> I just had Jalfrezi god that toilet will have steam coming off it tomorrow


Prepare for a ring sting! :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Dooo it :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> And share them ? :flrt:


Or eat them all to myself! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Or eat them all to myself! :mf_dribble:


 Sounds like a plan 

I'm full anyway now, just had some weetabix :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Sounds like a plan
> 
> I'm full anyway now, just had some weetabix :lol2:


That's not much of a dinner! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> That's not much of a dinner! :lol2:


 It's not really is it :blush:

My mum is ill, and I really couldn't be arsed to cook something:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> It's not really is it :blush:
> 
> My mum is ill, and I really couldn't be arsed to cook something:lol2:


Aww, hope she is ok! I had tuna pasta bake left over from last night. :lol2:

Stupid effing sky! It makes me rage every time it never records Eastenders, now I have to wait until the later showing! :whip:


----------



## JustJack

While you all talk about pasta bake, maltesers and minstrels..

I am eating a pack of crackers-_- :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Aww, hope she is ok! I had tuna pasta bake left over from last night. :lol2:
> 
> Stupid effing sky! It makes me rage every time it never records Eastenders, now I have to wait until the later showing! :whip:


wow 10pm, you have a long wait


----------



## Bagger293

If it ever becomes impossible to buy fingerless gloves I think I will cry!


----------



## martin lees

eastenders???life cant really be that bad can it?


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> While you all talk about pasta bake, maltesers and minstrels..
> 
> I am eating a pack of crackers-_- :lol2:


Sounds exciting, welcome to my usual life! :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> wow 10pm, you have a long wait


I know right! 



Bagger293 said:


> If it ever becomes impossible to buy fingerless gloves I think I will cry!


Why, do you have weird long fingers? :whistling2:


----------



## Bagger293

Haha! No, I have really bad circulation so my hands get numb pretty easily but I like to be able to use my fingers for things... Like typing for example =]


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Aww, hope she is ok! I had tuna pasta bake left over from last night. :lol2:
> 
> Stupid effing sky! It makes me rage every time it never records Eastenders, now I have to wait until the later showing! :whip:


Yeah she'll be fine, just feeling a little rough 

And Left over tuna pasta is awesome :flrt:

And I just spend like 10 mins trying to find the picture that would discribe your face perfectly at the Sky not recording, I couldn't find it


----------



## martin lees

mmmm yummy.San Miguel.now on my 3rd bottle whilst watching my P.Fortis in mid moult.so fingers are crossed.he/she nearly out now.


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Haha! No, I have really bad circulation so my hands get numb pretty easily but I like to be able to use my fingers for things... Like typing for example =]


:lol2: Fair enough, there was loads in primark last time I went. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> Yeah she'll be fine, just feeling a little rough
> 
> And Left over tuna pasta is awesome :flrt:
> 
> And I just spend like 10 mins trying to find the picture that would discribe your face perfectly at the Sky not recording, I couldn't find it


Ah right that's good. :no1:

Haha it wasn't a happy face at all, it does this to me every time, makes me rage. :bash:


----------



## Bagger293

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Fair enough, there was loads in primark last time I went. :lol2:


Oh I've got some, but in future if I need more and can't get them, I'll cry!

I saw a live badger tonight! First time in my life I've ever seen one alive! :no1:


----------



## Colosseum

empirecook said:


> Prepare for a ring sting! :whistling2:


I will be humming this one I think Johnny Cash-Ring of Fire 1963 - YouTube


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Oh I've got some, but in future if I need more and can't get them, I'll cry!
> 
> I saw a live badger tonight! First time in my life I've ever seen one alive! :no1:


That's good, I don't think I've ever seen one actually, how strange. :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

It was amazing, it went trotting across the road from the woods into the field! =]

So, down to business, what are you all giving me for my birthday?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Ah right that's good. :no1:
> 
> Haha it wasn't a happy face at all, it does this to me every time, makes me rage. :bash:













Face on the left :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> It was amazing, it went trotting across the road from the woods into the field! =]
> 
> So, down to business, what are you all giving me for my birthday?


What would you like! 



Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> Face on the left :lol2:


Something a bit more angry I think!


----------



## mcluskyisms




----------



## Bagger293

vivalabam said:


> What would you like!


Some jumping spiders!!:flrt::flrt::flrt: : victory: ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

hello everyone, and how might y'all be doing ?


----------



## Bagger293

Pretty good thanks, Tom! =]

How about yourself?

I saw a badger!


----------



## TEENY

kris74 said:


> Find of the week! I have a rogue N.chromatus on the loose somewhere that may or may not have been made a meal of as it was only wee. Be nice if it turns up all fresh with a bit of colour about it..


It happens all the time.........well maybe not all the time, but i am sure loads of people lose them and find them again lol


snowgoose said:


> BLOB :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> :flrt::2thumb::flrt:


Squeeeeeeeeeeeeee look at that little tummy :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Pretty good thanks, Tom! =]
> 
> How about yourself?
> 
> I saw a badger!


i'm on a hype 
was the badger alive ?


----------



## Bagger293

It was indeed! First live one I've ever seen! =]

What sort of hype?

A hype tip?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> It was indeed! First live one I've ever seen! =]
> 
> What sort of hype?
> 
> A hype tip?


 
awesome, i've never seen a live one

on a hype cos the beeb are using my E.flavicaudis for a shoot


----------



## mcluskyisms




----------



## Bagger293

Wow, that's awesome! Congratulations man! =]

I really want to watch Chris' videos he keeps posting up but we're having a South Park marathon right now!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Wow, that's awesome! Congratulations man! =]
> 
> I really want to watch Chris' videos he keeps posting up but we're having a South Park marathon right now!


i know eh 
south park on tv ??
and embedding is disabled on that video :L


----------



## Bagger293

Nah I had some incentive credits left over from when I had a job and could only use them in certain shops. HMV was one of them and they have South Park on cheap the now, bought the lot! =] =] =] FOR FREE =]


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Nah I had some incentive credits left over from when I had a job and could only use them in certain shops. HMV was one of them and they have South Park on cheap the now, bought the lot! =] =] =] FOR FREE =]


damn, good hauk

i may or may not be watching glee


----------



## Bagger293

Thankfully I have never seen Glee.

I imagine I would not enjoy it


----------



## spinnin_tom

it bleedin' annoys me
i've just been told:
"I am not going to explain my choice to a child .."
just because i'm a damn child doesn't mean i'm not half as educated as any other retard out there


----------



## Bagger293

Oh dear, that's a pretty ignorant thing to say to anyone and you seem like a pretty smart chap to me, Tom. I would just ignore that remark if I were you.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Oh dear, that's a pretty ignorant thing to say to anyone and you seem like a pretty smart chap to me, Tom. I would just ignore that remark if I were you.


i do try to ignore stuff like that, but i *will not* ignore stuff like that, i won't stop if i know i'm right.
i need to just leave it, but it's difficult lol 

and cheers mate 
mr compliments is your new name : victory:


----------



## mcluskyisms

South Park FTW


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: it was all frightfully jolly in here last page.


----------



## empirecook

South park, American dad, family guy = FAIL. 

I would rather be bored than watch that rubbish. I don't even understand how it's funny. 

Can safely say...I have never wasted my life on any of that tripe. :no1:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> South park, American dad, family guy = FAIL.
> 
> I would rather be bored than watch that rubbish. I don't even understand how it's funny.
> 
> Can safely say...I have never wasted my life on any of that tripe. :no1:


Family guy is epic. so shush :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bagger293

I agree that Family guy and American dad are a load of rubbish but South Park? That dog will not hunt, it is amazing! =]


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> Family guy is epic. so shush :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Watch something better. Like idiot abroad if you want something decent. 

Other than that. Why bother with tv? ps3/lappytoppy is much better! :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> Watch something better. Like idiot abroad if you want something decent.
> 
> Other than that. Why bother with tv? ps3/lappytoppy is much better! :whistling2:


 
I only really watch family guy are russell howards good news, I don't bother wiht anything else :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

most of the cartoon shows for adult viewing are total pants. i don't find them funny. 

my daughter has a simpsons obsession though. she is 5. weird.


----------



## Bagger293

South Park really has its finger on the button these days. They really smartened up after the initial 'shock factor' approach got attention.

And I want to stick a bid in on behalf of Futurama! Love it =]


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> most of the cartoon shows for adult viewing are total pants. i don't find them funny.
> 
> my daughter has a simpsons obsession though. she is 5. weird.


I never really got the simpsons either :lol2:



Bagger293 said:


> South Park really has its finger on the button these days. They really smartened up after the initial 'shock factor' approach got attention.
> 
> And I want to stick a bid in on behalf of Futurama! Love it =]


tbh I never was keen on southpark either :lol2:

and I haven't seen futurama.

I think I just don't get half of the jokes :blush:


----------



## Bagger293

You're crazy, Ty!


----------



## Dee_Williams

he is!

i like the simpsons. i like futurama too. i am not gonna cry if i miss them though. :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

South Park is the best by far, I have about 12 series and need to get the other ones, I think its season 15 now iirc???


----------



## Dee_Williams

i used ot watch south park, but only coz everyone else ddi really. :/


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> You're crazy, Ty!


 
:blush:



Dee_Williams said:


> he is!
> 
> i like the simpsons. i like futurama too. i am not gonna cry if i miss them though. :lol2:


I think I might need to watch them again see if I like them now :lol2:

on anoter note, I can't wait till I'm 18

Google Images

:flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

I don't have a TV I just listen to the wireless


----------



## spinnin_tom

i thi i may be immortal.. i opened a bottle with a magazine, yes a magazine
awesome or what, even for me


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> i thi i may be immortal.. i opened a bottle with a magazine, yes a magazine
> awesome or what, even for me



I can open them with my bum cheeks top that the Milky bar kid!


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i thi i may be immortal.. i opened a bottle with a magazine, yes a magazine
> awesome or what, even for me


Pffft I opened a bottle with my mind....top that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> I can open them with my bum cheeks top that the Milky bar kid!


pics or it didn't happen

naah, that's just weird


----------



## Biggys

wait no, top this....

Best bottle opener ever - YouTube

:lol2:


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> I can't wait till I'm 18
> 
> Google Images
> 
> :flrt: :flrt:


You want to spunk your money on a bike at 18? 

You should be looking forward to being 18 to spunk your money on alcohol/ladies! :notworthy:


----------



## Dee_Williams

hmmm.... and now it's all just gone a bit "mine is bigger than yours" :bash:


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> wait no, top this....
> 
> Best bottle opener ever - YouTube
> 
> :lol2:


Sorry to rain on your parade.

But that's got to be a twist off cap. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bagger293

Remember how much fun we were having a few pages ago?


----------



## Colosseum

Come on lets not get erect over the situation.


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> You want to spunk your money on a bike at 18?
> 
> You should be looking forward to being 18 to spunk your money on alcohol/ladies! :notworthy:


I don't drink tbh dude, and I don't really want to waste it on some silly cow :lol2:





empirecook said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade.
> 
> But that's got to be a twist off cap. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
It is, but it's still awesome :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> hmmm.... and now it's all just gone a bit "mine is bigger than yours" :bash:


And I'ma go and sit in a corner now, because I ruined the fun again :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Remember how much fun we were having a few pages ago?


 
we were having lots of fun, but then it turned to this :




Colosseum said:


> Come on lets not get erect over the situation.


:lol2:


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> And I'ma go and sit in a corner now, because I ruined the fun again :blush:


I though It was me to be honest. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> I though It was me to be honest. :lol2:


:lol2:

it was tom and his flashy bottle opening skills :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i meant everyone. not just you tyler. :lol2:

i was joking anyway. 

i tihnk i should wait til after half 11 before walking the dog. slightly less chance of being run over.


----------



## Colosseum

Biggys said:


> I don't drink tbh dude, *and I don't really want to waste it on some silly cow* :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is, but it's still awesome :Na_Na_Na_Na:



What would you rather put it in your coffee or wipe on the curtains then?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> What would you rather put it in your coffee or wipe on the curtains then?


 
eeeew  no. :bash:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i meant everyone. not just you tyler. :lol2:
> 
> i was joking anyway.
> 
> i tihnk i should wait til after half 11 before walking the dog. slightly less chance of being run over.


I want to go out for a walk, but I dunno if I can be bothered I'm well toasty sat here :lol2:



Colosseum said:


> What would you rather put it in your coffee or wipe on the curtains then?


Eww no :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Biggys said:


> I want to go out for a walk, but I dunno if I can be bothered I'm well toasty sat here :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Eww no :lol2:


Alrite in your sock then.


----------



## mcluskyisms




----------



## empirecook

Colosseum said:


> What would you rather put it in your coffee or wipe on the curtains then?


I prefer the carpet.


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Alrite in your sock then.


No :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

empirecook said:


> I prefer the carpet.


 
ceiling :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

empirecook said:


> I prefer the carpet.



But then you get Jap burn


----------



## Biggys

I love how quickly this thread goes down hill :lol2:


----------



## empirecook

Colosseum said:


> But then you get Jap burn


Not if transferred from the German Band. :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

empirecook said:


> Not if transferred from the German Band. :whistling2:


Your as buckled as I am


----------



## empirecook

Colosseum said:


> Your as buckled as I am


:lol2:

I was wondering if you would actually know what I meant.

Bet the youngsters are oogling it now. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

nope. am not that :censor: to know. esp after the last tihng you said to google.


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> ceiling :whistling2:



I have tried just don't have enough power to reach it I have even held it in to build the pressure but its no good.


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> nope. am not that :censor: to know. esp after the last tihng you said to google.


I did warn you Dee.

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mcluskyisms




----------



## Dee_Williams

you didn't warn me enough. that image is etched into my brain now.


----------



## empirecook

Colosseum said:


> I have tried just don't have enough power to reach it I have even held it in to build the pressure but its no good.


Maybe your love muscle isn't up for the job. :hmm:

How tragic! :yeahright:


----------



## Colosseum

Yep I have failed big time :gasp:


----------



## Colosseum

So Double Dee you have any Tractors on your ranch?


----------



## Dee_Williams

is that some smut reference or a serious q?

of course we have tractors. we have 2 same. one has a loader, the other is bigger and doesn't. that is as far as my tractor knowledge goes. :blush:


----------



## Colosseum

What model same are they?


----------



## Dee_Williams

see above. i have no idea. 

they are orange and big. one is older than the other.


----------



## Biggys

I have always wanted to have a drive of a tractor, I'm not trusted


----------



## Bagger293

I want to get my tractor license!

I have the Massey logo as a window sticker in my Mini! =]


----------



## Dee_Williams

tractor license???

i can drive them, i'm not allowed.  the loader one has no brakes.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> tractor license???
> 
> i can drive them, i'm not allowed.  the loader one has no brakes.


Dee just go for a joy ride next time you are bored :lol2:

just drive it round the feild if it gets stuck blame it on the cows or something :whistling2:


----------



## Bagger293

Aye, if you want to get a job helping with the harvest then you need a tractor ticket or they just won't look at you =[

If I won the lotto I'd buy a Claas combine and hire it out every year! Aaaah! =] ££££££££!


----------



## Bagger293

Right, I'm away to bed. It was nice talking to you all, have a good night =]


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Aye, if you want to get a job helping with the harvest then you need a tractor ticket or they just won't look at you =[
> 
> If I won the lotto I'd buy a Claas combine and hire it out every year! Aaaah! =] ££££££££!


That would be an awesome way of making money :gasp:

I like the tractor they had on top gear, the one clarkson was in, the name eludes me at the moment


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Right, I'm away to bed. It was nice talking to you all, have a good night =]


Night Mate : victory:


----------



## vivalabam

Film was quite funny, deffinitely glad I went. :no1: I'm now feeling pretty hungry, but I can't be bothered to make anything, or move.May just watch Eastenders and go to bed. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Film was quite funny, deffinitely glad I went. :no1: I'm now feeling pretty hungry, but I can't be bothered to make anything, or move.May just watch Eastenders and go to bed. :blush:


Kerryyyyyy :flrt:


What film did you go and see ?


----------



## Dee_Williams

morning all.

am i really the only one awake????


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> morning all.
> 
> am i really the only one awake????


No. I've been up since 7, been shopping, done washing and am just off to get two new spiders and a new rack....All under the influence of liquid morphine, now that's what I call getting on top of your s%*t and not letting stupid nerves get on your er....Nerves!


----------



## Dee_Williams

can i have some of your morphine pelase? might make the day more pleasant.


----------



## empirecook

kris74 said:


> No. I've been up since 7, been shopping, done washing and am just off to get two new spiders and a new rack....All under the influence of *liquid morphine*, now that's what I call getting on top of your s%*t and not letting stupid nerves get on your er....Nerves!


How on earth did you get this? :gasp:

Asked my doc, consultant....And have got none of it  Tried every painkiller there is, and they don't work. I get refused liquid morphine every time I mention it, although I could be having an epidural....How does that make sense? :devil:

Is it true it affects the love muscle?


----------



## Dee_Williams

empirecook said:


> How on earth did you get this? :gasp:
> 
> Asked my doc, consultant....And have got none of it  Tried every painkiller there is, and they don't work. I get refused liquid morphine every time I mention it, although I could be having an epidural....How does that make sense? :devil:
> 
> *Is it true it affects the love muscle?*


i suppose someone had to ask.


----------



## Colosseum

Dee_Williams said:


> i suppose someone had to ask.




Behave your interested as well


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> i suppose someone had to ask.


You have now made me think I'm weird when I ask that question when I get some new medication. :blush:

To be honest, I only ask so I know what could of caused a problem. It wouldn't stop me from taking it though.

:lol2:

My Amitriptyline to help sleep and depression says on the leaflet "May cause suicidal thoughts, and worsening depression"...Which makes loads of sense! :crazy:


----------



## Dee_Williams

lol. they gave me anti depressants years ago. i swear i took one tablet and then it was on panarama about how this particular brand made you kill people. :lol2:

i never bothered after that.

do they not say it makes you suicidal on nearly every medication these days? just in case. gives you that warm fuzzy feeling that you will have a massive head ache and then feel even more like topping yourself than before. fabulous idea! 

sorry, it is just in any threads on here where anyone gets bitten, takes medication or anything someone ALWAYS asks about love muscles.


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> sorry, it is just in any threads on here where anyone gets bitten, takes medication or anything someone ALWAYS asks about love muscles.


Are you feeling unloved? :lol2:










You do realise that it's a proven fact that men think more about their love muscle than anything/anyone else in there life. 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Kerryyyyyy :flrt:
> 
> 
> What film did you go and see ?


Hey! I went to see the change up, it hay Ryan reynolds in it. :mf_dribble:



Dee_Williams said:


> morning all.
> 
> am i really the only one awake????


Morning! Well you were up really early. :whistling2:

I'm surprised I'm up this early, my dog woke my up go to outside at 4am, didn't get back to bed till 4:30, then woke up by my mums alarm at 8. :whip:


----------



## Dee_Williams

awwww. 

i got up at 8 this morning. that is late for me. i was totally fast asleep, best sleep i've had for ages and arin shouts in my ear. i nearly fell out of bed. :bash:


ahh i always feel unloved empire.  careful or i'll start singing some sad song when i think of one. :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> awwww.
> 
> i got up at 8 this morning. that is late for me. i was totally fast asleep, best sleep i've had for ages and arin shouts in my ear. i nearly fell out of bed. :bash:
> 
> 
> ahh i always feel unloved empire.  careful or i'll start singing some sad song when i think of one. :whistling2:


:lol2: The joy of having children hey! 

My dog just kept walking around all night, like sit down! It's because my mum isn't here. :bash:


----------



## Colosseum

I have a burning ring of fire


----------



## Dee_Williams

awwww. bruno is like that if i go away. he doesn't care when col isn't here. :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Yeah my Jack will randomly wake us up at different times to go down and rub his chest he does not like being left alone its not all the time though.


----------



## Dee_Williams

is that your dog?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> awwww. bruno is like that if i go away. he doesn't care when col isn't here. :lol2:


:lol2: Same as our dog then, she doesn't care when I go, but when mum does she goes all weird. 



Colosseum said:


> Yeah my Jack will randomly wake us up at different times to go down and rub his chest he does not like being left alone its not all the time though.


I couldn't be dealing with that, I'd be like shut up dog. :whip:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> is that your dog?


LMAO! Good point. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

well, thought i'd better check. :lol2:

bruno just snores a lot when col isn't here. think he is trying to make sure i don't miss it. :whistling2:

it's blooming awful when i can't sleep. all i can hear is the mice on the wheel and everyone snoring.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> well, thought i'd better check. :lol2:
> 
> bruno just snores a lot when col isn't here. think he is trying to make sure i don't miss it. :whistling2:
> 
> it's blooming awful when i can't sleep. all i can hear is the mice on the wheel and everyone snoring.


:lol2: That would annoy me, I can't deal with anything but silence when I'm sleeping. 

The crickets go to the other end of the house, bloody noisy things they are!


----------



## Dee_Williams

my parents used ot have 2 3ft fish tanks on all the time. they used to hum and bubble, were really noisy. 
so i find it easier to sleep with some noise. 

i struggle to sleep in new places though. i look totally ghoulish if i have slept soemwhere new. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> my parents used ot have 2 3ft fish tanks on all the time. they used to hum and bubble, were really noisy.
> so i find it easier to sleep with some noise.
> 
> i struggle to sleep in new places though. i look totally ghoulish if i have slept soemwhere new. :lol2:


:lol2: I couldn't sleep last night, I was home alone and it creeps me out. :blush: I like to have someone here so it's not so... Lonely. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

awwwwww. *hug*

i took the dog for a long walk last night in the dark. probably not the best idea i've ever had but i didn't die. 
i felt better for it and slept quite well for me.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> awwwwww. *hug*
> 
> i took the dog for a long walk last night in the dark. probably not the best idea i've ever had but i didn't die.
> i felt better for it and slept quite well for me.


Haha I don't walk the dog past 6, I'm like yeah screw that. :lol2: I don't even like going out during the day, I'm way too paranoid. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I couldn't sleep last night, I was home alone and it creeps me out. :blush: I like to have someone here so it's not so... Lonely. :blush:


want me to come round? :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> want me to come round? :whistling2:


Still pretty sure that's illegal. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Still pretty sure that's illegal. :whistling2:


I dont think so.... I've slept round adults houses before? :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Just because you are dirty minded!


----------



## kris74

empirecook said:


> How on earth did you get this? :gasp:
> 
> Asked my doc, consultant....And have got none of it  Tried every painkiller there is, and they don't work. I get refused liquid morphine every time I mention it, although I could be having an epidural....How does that make sense? :devil:
> 
> Is it true it affects the love muscle?


I have an understanding friend, she has bottles of the stuff as she is really ill. I do 3 days on and 3 days off as it's pretty addictive stuff. It's not as strong as the tablets which usually spank me. I have a drawer full of tablets that just turn me in to a zombie but this stuff is really easy to get along with. Just been up to see ChrisNE and he says you would never tell I was on it. My pupils tell a different story however and are a bit on the small side but apart from that I'm grand 

It's not so much that it affects the love muscle either, it just strips any urges away but if you had to put in a performance then I'm sure you'd be ok like, being single and not on the look out for a lass though so I couldn't say for sure!


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> can i have some of your morphine pelase? might make the day more pleasant.


Made my day more pleasant, I hobbled back from the shops today in much pain. I had a spoon full of it with a cup of tea and my pain was gone within 15 minutes, really fast acting.

I'm getting an injection on 3rd October straight in to the nerve so I can bin this rubbish for a while and start training again. I still haven't been back to iaido because my back went last week after talking about it ha, sods law neh?


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I dont think so.... I've slept round adults houses before? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Just because you are dirty minded!


Hmmm. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

awww kris that is crap. 
hope the jab sorts you out.


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> awww kris that is crap.
> hope the jab sorts you out.


Aye, me as well like. I'm proper sick of weakness and being in pain. Normally I'm like dead hard and strong, arse kicking machine but at the min even young Tom could probably floor me haha, it's crap


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Hmmm. :lol2:


Im gonna take that as a yes :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

kris74 said:


> Aye, me as well like. I'm proper sick of weakness and being in pain. Normally I'm like dead hard and strong, arse kicking machine but at the min even young Tom could probably floor me haha, it's crap


:mf_dribbleand only an hour away, sigh.) :lol2:

so what actually is wrong with your back?


----------



## Dee_Williams

geckodelta said:


> Im gonna take that as a yes :lol2:


to be fair, it wasn't an out right no was it. :whistling2:


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> :mf_dribble*and only an hour away, sigh*.) :lol2:
> 
> so what actually is wrong with your back?


Are you flirting with me?! 

I have trapped nerves with atypical pain meaning the pain I get for this type of injury is unusual so it needs exploration.

My doctor wanted to keep me on tablets and continue with physio that wasn't working and we had a standy up row in the surgery because I was demanding a MRI scan and she wanted to keep the cost down. I refused to leave unless she referred me, she relented and I came out feeling like He-Man cos she's a complete battle axe and no one gets anywhere with her ha. She was saying she thought it was a disc and when i told her she was just speculating she spat the dummy out big style. I stood me ground though and now we looking at the end hopefully.


----------



## Dee_Williams

i might be. :flrt: :lol2: (it was the swords that did it. :mf_dribble

have you been to an osteopath at all??
or is that the plan for after the scan? i suppose it depends what they see.


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> *:mf_dribbleand only an hour away, sigh.) :lol2:*
> 
> so what actually is wrong with your back?





Dee_Williams said:


> to be fair, it wasn't an out right no was it. :whistling2:


:gasp: your worse than me!
and that's a good point :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i never said i wasn't a flirt. i like flirting. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

and at least i am doing it with age appropriate people, so there. :lol2:

how is your cousin today btw? is it THAT cousin?? :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> to be fair, it wasn't an out right no was it. :whistling2:


It was a bit of a no. :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i think you might need it to be a bit clearer kerry. 
how about............


NO.

he might get the message then. :lol2: (or possibly not.)


----------



## vivalabam

I don't think it would really make a difference. :whistling2::lol2:

I'm going to go to the gym soon, otherwise I'll be bored, just sitting on my own, all night.:blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i tihnk that is quite true actually. 

have fun at the gym mrs!


----------



## Bagger293

Word up everyone, I've got bored of procrastinating while I should be studying biology, thought I'd say hello =]


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> i never said i wasn't a flirt. i like flirting. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> and at least i am doing it with age appropriate people, so there. :lol2:
> 
> how is your cousin today btw? is it THAT cousin?? :whistling2:


its not that bad! I know someone my age whos dating a 25 year old.. so yeah :lol2:
and no it isnt that cousin :devil:


----------



## mcluskyisms

ARGH!!!

I hate Photobucket, they've only gone and lost my photos again the complete twats.


----------



## Dee_Williams

hello all ^ 

photobucket lost your pics? bloody useless. :whip:

hey stuart. what are you meant to be studying?


and callum how old are you???


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i tihnk that is quite true actually.
> 
> have fun at the gym mrs!


I decided not to go. :blush: I'm going to stay home and be lazy instead? I have a busy day tomorrow, that will make up for it? I love going to the gym, I just don't like the hour walk. 



Bagger293 said:


> Word up everyone, I've got bored of procrastinating while I should be studying biology, thought I'd say hello =]


Haha, hello! How are you? 



geckodelta said:


> its not that bad! I know someone my age whos dating a 25 year old.. so yeah :lol2:
> and no it isnt that cousin :devil:


Ewww! That's just wrong!


----------



## Bagger293

Hi Dee, I'm supposed to be studying biology which is one of the units in my countryside management course but I can't bring myself to find a way of explaining why tubers are an example of vegetative reproduction!

I guess geckodelta is either REEEEEEALLY old, or really young!

Hiya Kerry, getting better thanks, this cold is reseeding at last! =] =] How about you?


----------



## Dee_Williams

good grief that does sound tedious. think i'll give that course a miss if it entails that.:whistling2:

i had to do microbiology in my animal diploma thing. the single most boring thing i've ever done. was cool doing the slides and stuff and was quite interesting really, but the guy that taught it was awful!!! 

so how long do you have left to go on the course???


ahh i don't blame you for not going kerry, it's nice ot have a day off. i am waiting for col to come back so i can go for my walk but think he's poofed.


----------



## Bagger293

Dee_Williams said:


> so how long do you have left to go on the course???


:lol2: I've only just started!! :roll2: Hence the boring biology work! I imagine it will get more interesting.. It's a 2 year course.

Never good when you have a teacher you don't relate to well, I really like my biology teacher though, she's as pleasant as a pheasant! =]


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah i gave you an answer for the tuber thing on fb. :lol2:

well it sounds like an in depth course at any rate. what are you hoping it leads on to?


----------



## Bagger293

I got the answer! Cheers for that =]

I want to become a ranger but I would also like to work with a wildlife project so either of those sorts of things would suit me grand. I don't know what wildlife projects are out there to work with though which is why at the moment I'm angling towards ranger service. I know there is a shearwater project on Rum but I don't fancy moving to Rum at this point in time so I guess I'll finish the course and apply for rangers jobs and just keep my eyes peeled for project work at the same time =]


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> i might be. :flrt: :lol2: (it was the swords that did it. :mf_dribble
> 
> have you been to an osteopath at all??
> or is that the plan for after the scan? i suppose it depends what they see.


It's almost borderline grooming in here sometimes haha!

Not sure if I see an osteopath as it's damaged/trapped nerves. I'll know more on the 3rd though. I have seen a consultant but I'm not sure what his crack is :0)


----------



## Dee_Williams

a friend of mine did one of those courses, they got a job for a particular agency, moved ot africa and never came back! :lol2:



Bagger293 said:


> I got the answer! Cheers for that =]
> 
> I want to become a ranger but I would also like to work with a wildlife project so either of those sorts of things would suit me grand. I don't know what wildlife projects are out there to work with though which is why at the moment I'm angling towards ranger service. I know there is a shearwater project on Rum but I don't fancy moving to Rum at this point in time so I guess I'll finish the course and apply for rangers jobs and just keep my eyes peeled for project work at the same time =]


----------



## Dee_Williams

kris74 said:


> It's almost borderline grooming in here sometimes haha!
> 
> Not sure if I see an osteopath as it's damaged/trapped nerves. I'll know more on the 3rd though. I have seen a consultant but I'm not sure what his crack is :0)


oi you cheeky git! 

i respect the law and am quite happy with it ta. :lol2:


and it's not me, it's kerry!!! 

i am really very shy in person i'll have you know.


----------



## Bagger293

Wow, the idea of just uprooting and moving somewhere far away sounds so adventurous and fun but I just love Scotland so much, I'd get homesick for sure!


----------



## Dee_Williams

Bagger293 said:


> Wow, the idea of just uprooting and moving somewhere far away sounds so adventurous and fun but I just love Scotland so much, I'd get homesick for sure!



awww bless you. :flrt:

the best bit about going away is coming back and all that.
although i haven't been to my "homeland" for about 8 years now.


----------



## Bagger293

That's true I suppose. There is all the hassle of moving and then you have to move back and that though! I'm just too lazy for that! :lol2:

Where is your homeland? :hmm:


----------



## 8and6

kris74 said:


> Are you flirting with me?!
> 
> I have trapped nerves with atypical pain meaning the pain I get for this type of injury is unusual so it needs exploration.
> 
> My doctor wanted to keep me on tablets and continue with physio that wasn't working and we had a standy up row in the surgery because I was demanding a MRI scan and she wanted to keep the cost down. I refused to leave unless she referred me, she relented and I came out feeling like He-Man cos she's a complete battle axe and no one gets anywhere with her ha. She was saying she thought it was a disc and when i told her she was just speculating she spat the dummy out big style. I stood me ground though and now we looking at the end hopefully.


took me 6 months to get an MRI, and then the results came back and they were all 'oops, sorry, we've been treating you for sacroilliitis all this time and aggravating your degenerative disc disease thats caused 3 vertebrae to collapse together....here have some dosulepin to kill the nerve pain and lots of high dose oxycodone and naproxen....now, when can we cut you open so we can have a crack at fixing it, but theres a 50/50 success rate'

bar stewards they are


----------



## Bagger293

[email protected] said:


> took me 6 months to get an MRI, and then the results came back and they were all 'oops, sorry, we've been treating you for sacroilliitis all this time and aggravating your degenerative disc disease thats caused 3 vertebrae to collapse together....here have some dosulepin to kill the nerve pain and lots of high dose oxycodone and naproxen....now, when can we cut you open so we can have a crack at fixing it, but theres a 50/50 success rate'
> 
> bar stewards they are


Jeeeeez! That's bad =[ When did this happen? Did they fix it?


----------



## kris74

[email protected] said:


> took me 6 months to get an MRI, and then the results came back and they were all 'oops, sorry, we've been treating you for sacroilliitis all this time and aggravating your degenerative disc disease thats caused 3 vertebrae to collapse together....here have some dosulepin to kill the nerve pain and lots of high dose oxycodone and naproxen....now, when can we cut you open so we can have a crack at fixing it, but theres a 50/50 success rate'
> 
> bar stewards they are


This is exactly why I insisted on action right away. Damn man, we pay enough tax and NI contributions. I figure 5 month NI pays for the scan at £500 but doctors just want to treat the pain and not the cause. I'm now on capability at work because of them dragging their heels and the time off it's causing me but on the plus side of that I get full pay for 6 months and I have around 3 months left so if they bug me too much I'll quite happily sit in the house doing sweet fanny adams!


----------



## kris74

Blackburn.....? Who are ya, Who are ya, Who are ya?!


----------



## vivalabam

I did go to the gym in the end, mums OH came over to drop off chicken food and I was like fancy taking me to the gym? He was like yeah ok. :lol2:

So I did like an hour and a half, and he brought me home again after. 

Now it's time to have a whole pizza to myself. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dee_Williams

result kerry!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> result kerry!


I love the gym, I just hate the walking to it. I'm going again tomorrow, with my grandma this time! :lol2:

Be easier when I'm back up north, the gym is only like 5 minutes away. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> hello all ^
> 
> photobucket lost your pics? bloody useless. :whip:
> 
> hey stuart. what are you meant to be studying?
> 
> 
> and callum how old are you???


I'm 16 :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ahh you're legal then callum. all is well. :lol2:

ah cool. i went for a walk in the wood with the dog. his leg seems to be getting better at any rate. 

we startled a hare and found our cows. :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> ahh you're legal then callum. all is well. :lol2:
> 
> ah cool. i went for a walk in the wood with the dog. his leg seems to be getting better at any rate.
> 
> we startled a hare and found our cows. :2thumb:


That's good! Well, that his leg is getting better. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2::lol2:

careful kerry!!!

yeah i think he twisted his hock, it was all hot and he looked a bit reproachful at me when i touched it. bless him. i'm gonna put stay sound on him tonight!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> careful kerry!!!
> 
> yeah i think he twisted his hock, it was all hot and he looked a bit reproachful at me when i touched it. bless him. i'm gonna put stay sound on him tonight!!!


Ah right sounds like a plan! :lol2:

I just had my whole pizza and garlic bread. :blush: I now want some ice cream, but I'd have to walk to get some, I'm a bit lazy. :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i just can't fit the whole walk hour to the gym do loads of excercise and then too lazy to get ice cream people together. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i just can't fit the whole walk hour to the gym do loads of excercise and then too lazy to get ice cream people together. :lol2:


:lol2: I think that's the point! I've done too much, now I'm just passed out! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> ahh you're legal then callum. all is well. :lol2:
> 
> ah cool. i went for a walk in the wood with the dog. his leg seems to be getting better at any rate.
> 
> we startled a hare and found our cows. :2thumb:


You hear that Kerry.... I'm legal  :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> You hear that Kerry.... I'm legal  :lol2:


Still frowned upon!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Still frowned upon!


Let them frown :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Let them frown :whistling2:


God are you desperate or something?!

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

cousins. enough said. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> cousins. enough said. :lol2:


:lol2: :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Not desperate.... I just really want Kerry :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

and your relatives. :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kris74

Damn, it smacks of rampant testosterone in here like, like little chimps in a documentary haha


----------



## Dee_Williams

it always tends to when the boys come back from school. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

It's the weekend 

We have been at home not school  :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Let them frown :whistling2:


I'll also frown upon me. :whistling2:



Dee_Williams said:


> cousins. enough said. :lol2:


LMAO!


----------



## Dee_Williams

yeah i know it's the weekend hon. 
(every day is the same for me. sniff)

but it is usually when you lot get in from school.


----------



## vivalabam

I could really do with some ice cream, any one want to get me some? :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Only one of my relatives! :lol2:
And that's ok Kerry.... Frown all you like... I won't be concentrating on your forehead :lol2:


----------



## kris74

geckodelta said:


> Only one of my relatives! :lol2:
> And that's ok Kerry.... Frown all you like... I won't be concentrating on your forehead :lol2:


Touché that hahaha. There can be no come back from this like. Not bad for 16 dude!


----------



## vivalabam

kris74 said:


> Touché that hahaha. There can be no come back from this like. Not bad for 16 dude!


But it's so wrong and slightly illegal! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> Touché that hahaha. There can be no come back from this like. Not bad for 16 dude!


thanks kris! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> But it's so wrong and slightly illegal! :lol2:


It's only wrong if you want it to be :whistling2:
And no laws are broken so it's definitely not illegal :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i think the term is technically not illegal.


----------



## vivalabam

Moving on... X factor time. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> i think the term is technically not illegal.


They both work? :devil:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Moving on... X factor time. :whistling2:


That poor girl who forgot her lines :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i don't think they work for kerry callum.


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> i don't think they work for kerry callum.


You have confused me :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

you said they both work, i said not for kerry. good grief my ditzyness must be infectious.


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> That poor girl who forgot her lines :lol2:


I haven't seen it yet! I put it on record. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah that's what that one was crying about...........


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> ah that's what that one was crying about...........


They are always crying on there... :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

that is true. i was a bit amazed. never seen people cry so much. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> that is true. i was a bit amazed. never seen people cry so much. :lol2:


I know! I've never wanted to be a singer, too much crying. You don't see office workers crying every day. :whistling2:

Plus the face I can't sing. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i can sing. i do so regularly. 

i didn't say i was any good at it though. :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i can sing. i do so regularly.
> 
> i didn't say i was any good at it though. :whistling2:


:lol2: I try and not sing, I might kill a few birds or something... Smash a few windows, freak out a few cats...


----------



## Dee_Williams

it stops the cows from mooing when i sing. :lol2:

so i sing a lot down the yard. they give me a headache otherwise. so i give them a headache first.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> it stops the cows from mooing when i sing. :lol2:
> 
> so i sing a lot down the yard. they give me a headache otherwise. so i give them a headache first.


LMAO! They can be like background singers. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

lmao. 

night hon! have fun. :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> lmao.
> 
> night hon! have fun. :2thumb:


Night night! :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> you said they both work, i said not for kerry. good grief my ditzyness must be infectious.


You seem angry


----------



## JK3ITH °_•

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhbhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. :censor: cricets. they started chirping for the fist time this evening and it scared the :censor: out me the first time i heard it. sounds like a hinge that needs greasing. i cant sleep too coz there in my room :devil:


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone! I'm up early to go to the ERAC show, but my friend is late. :whip:

I wanted to leave at 10, but she isn't getting here until 11.


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone! I'm up early to go to the ERAC show, but my friend is late. :whip:
> 
> I wanted to leave at 10, but she isn't getting here until 11.


Morning!! :flrt:

Where is ERAC??


----------



## 8and6

Bagger293 said:


> Jeeeeez! That's bad =[ When did this happen? Did they fix it?


nope, i dont want to risk the operation as although there is a 50% chance of being better (although still on the same meds for the rest of my life, plus i know a few people who have had the op who now say they wish they hadn't) there is also a 50% chance i will be worse off.
U cant have any of the 'injection based' relief as, like i've been told, theres no room left to insert the needle anymore.
I'm trying to get in on some decompression therapy, the people i know that have had it talk about months of relief.



kris74 said:


> This is exactly why I insisted on action right away. Damn man, we pay enough tax and NI contributions. I figure 5 month NI pays for the scan at £500 but doctors just want to treat the pain and not the cause. I'm now on capability at work because of them dragging their heels and the time off it's causing me but on the plus side of that I get full pay for 6 months and I have around 3 months left so if they bug me too much I'll quite happily sit in the house doing sweet fanny adams!


I insisted too, but you can only get what the dr will refer you to, and that dr just kept saying 'its an infection and will clear up'.
eventually i just got a new dr, she got on her soapbox ranting that i had have been for an MRI months ago.

So basically, due to my trade, i cant work because the nature of what i do makes it illegal for me to work with any narcotics in my system whatsoever.

I'm sooooo bored i'm seriously thinking about studying for yet another degree....or maybe a masters, not decided yet as i may not be in the UK by the end of next year anyway


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Morning!! :flrt:
> 
> Where is ERAC??


Chelmsford. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Chelmsford. :lol2:


Hahahah where you live :lol2:


----------



## kris74

[email protected] said:


> I insisted too, but you can only get what the dr will refer you to, and that dr just kept saying 'its an infection and will clear up'.
> eventually i just got a new dr, she got on her soapbox ranting that i had have been for an MRI months ago.
> 
> So basically, due to my trade, i cant work because the nature of what i do makes it illegal for me to work with any narcotics in my system whatsoever.
> 
> I'm sooooo bored i'm seriously thinking about studying for yet another degree....or maybe a masters, not decided yet as i may not be in the UK by the end of next year anyway



I suppose you're right but there are other people you can go to. Doctors have a governing body just like any other profession but that's usually the last thing on your mind. I insisted after talking to a chiropractor who said it could be 1 of 3 things that was causing issue. Off I went full of righteous indignation and my argument planned out and it went exactly as I planned. I just refused to leave the surgery until she referred me, all the while telling her she was turning me in to a drug addict and if I ended up on the dole through too much absence from work then I may just end up stealing to fund my new drug habit and it would be their fault. A convincing argument and she relented :2thumb:

Doctors are a crap sometimes, all they're interested in is treating symptoms not the causes, certainly the case in my doctors but now I'm where I need to be. Hope yours gets sorted to a greater degree mate. My brother has the collapsed vertebrae and sciatica going on and it looks awful. his muscles have over compensated and wrapped themselves around his spine and when it nips it literally floors him and that's what scared me, I do not want that happening to me.


----------



## geckodelta

hey guys


----------



## Biggys

Last night was way to epic :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Last night was way to epic :gasp:


tell!!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> tell!!


was up at like 6 for work, worked til 12, walked home from work and done until 4 gardening with my cousin, 

we went out to chill, ended up going into denham, then in to gerrards cross, then chalfont st peters back to where I live, 
then we decided we were hungry so we walked back to gerrards cross and went to this little jamacian chicken place, and they had no chicken *face palms* but we got an 18" pizza for 11 quid, 
and it was the best pizza ever 
met up a couple of girls, got bored of them so buggered off back to chalfont st peters, sat there chilling til about 12ish, then walked home for about 1 :notworthy:


Was a right laugh :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

:notworthy:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> :notworthy:


That looks disgusting :lol2: and were the girls fit? cause then they are allowed to be boring :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> That looks disgusting :lol2: and were the girls fit? cause then they are allowed to be boring :Na_Na_Na_Na:


That is not disgusting, it was awesome :lol2:

and yeah, but nope pretty or not a girl still needs personallity


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> That is not disgusting, it was awesome :lol2:
> 
> and yeah, but nope pretty or not a girl still needs personallity


I agree... if your in a relationship with them... but they only have to be pretty for a night :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I agree... if your in a relationship with them... but they only have to be pretty for a night :lol2:


Yeah I see what you mean, but still if they have no personality how are you going to get them to chat enough to try it on :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yeah I see what you mean, but still if they have no personality how are you going to get them to chat enough to try it on :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


Talk about stuff they like... fashion... their self.... etc :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Talk about stuff they like... fashion... their self.... etc :lol2:


Fashion......you have seen me yeah ? :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Helloo!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Fashion......you have seen me yeah ? :lol2:


haha have you seen me? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> haha have you seen me? :lol2:


 Yeah, but you just ignore me at kempton.........


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yeah, but you just ignore me at kempton.........


You didnt speak to me! anyway learn some fashion!
:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> You didnt speak to me! anyway learn some fashion!
> :lol2:


I did :lol2:

and Screw you. learn some...hair....yeah take that Hmph!

:whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Heeelllloooo!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Helloo!





Trootle said:


> Heeelllloooo!


 
Hello



Hello 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I did :lol2:
> 
> and Screw you. learn some...hair....yeah take that Hmph!
> 
> :whistling2:





Trootle said:


> Heeelllloooo!


hahaha I know hair! :lol2:
and hey jack... :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> hahaha I know hair! :lol2:


I did think you looked a little limp wristed 











^ Callum in 10 years


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I did think you looked a little limp wristed
> 
> image
> 
> 
> ^ Callum in 10 years


thats not the reason my wrist was limp  you can blame kerry for that :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> I did think you looked a little limp wristed
> 
> image
> 
> 
> ^ Callum in 10 years


Looks just like Callum!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> thats not the reason my wrist was limp  you can blame kerry for that :whistling2:


That is a little creepy... :lol2:


anyway

I want this pick up, if someone gets me said pick up, I will love them forever :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> *That is a little creepy*... :lol2:
> 
> 
> anyway
> 
> I want this pick up, if someone gets me said pick up, I will love them forever :flrt:
> 
> image


It was the best comeback I could think of!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> It was the best comeback I could think of!


It's ok dude, go back to your hair trimmings and photos.........:whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> That is a little creepy... :lol2:
> 
> 
> anyway
> 
> I want this pick up, if someone gets me said pick up, I will love them forever :flrt:
> 
> image


That is just pure UGLY


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> That is just pure UGLY


No.....no it's not, that is just epic :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> No.....no it's not, that is just epic :flrt:


Nope, much rather have a Dodge Ram, than that "thing"

The one you posted it way to square, looks like it could be make out of giant Lego blocks 









I'd have one of them, with my country music nice and loud :lol2:

Yes, call me a hillbilly


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Nope, much rather have a Dodge Ram, than that "thing"
> 
> The one you posted it way to square, looks like it could be make out of giant Lego blocks
> 
> image
> I'd have one of them, with my country music nice and loud :lol2:
> 
> Yes, call me a hillbilly


 
OK Dodge rams are awesome, but I was going to have one it would have to be the SRT 10 :2thumb:











I still really want one of these :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> Nope, much rather have a Dodge Ram, than that "thing"
> 
> The one you posted it way to square, looks like it could be make out of giant Lego blocks
> 
> image
> I'd have one of them, with my country music nice and loud :lol2:
> 
> Yes, call me a hillbilly


I love country music!


----------



## Dee_Williams

god those pick ups are UGLY.

mine is so much sexier. 

afternooon all. an all day power cut on a sunday? yup could only be north west electric. idiots!!!


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> god those pick ups are UGLY.
> 
> *Mine soon to be Tyler's is so much sexier.*
> 
> afternooon all. an all day power cut on a sunday? yup could only be north west electric. idiots!!!


 
Just fixed that for you 

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i've told you before, back off the pick up. it's MINE.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i've told you before, back off the pick up. it's MINE.


But....but...


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> i've told you before, back off the pick up. it's MINE.


What do you have Dee?


----------



## 8and6

Biggys said:


> That is a little creepy... :lol2:
> 
> 
> anyway
> 
> I want this pick up, if someone gets me said pick up, I will love them forever :flrt:
> 
> image


if you are going to get a pickup truck get a real one, LOL


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> if you are going to get a pickup truck get a real one, LOL
> 
> image


See, Jake this is the PROPER Dodge ram


----------



## Dr3d

[email protected] said:


> if you are going to get a pickup truck get a real one, LOL
> 
> image


I had one a these when I was living over there


----------



## Biggys

Dr3d said:


> I had one a these when I was living over there
> 
> image


Ford ranger ? :hmm:


----------



## snowgoose

F350 

And I didn't specify which Dodge Ram, I just said Dodge Ram


----------



## Dee_Williams

Dee Williams's photos | Facebook

that's my beastie. dunno if that wil post the pic directly or not.

edit: no of course it doesn't. can anyone post it for me or do i have to do the photobucket thing?


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> Dee Williams's photos | Facebook
> 
> that's my beastie. dunno if that wil post the pic directly or not.
> 
> edit: no of course it doesn't. can anyone post it for me or do i have to do the photobucket thing?


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

You're welcome to keep it


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> F350


Damn :lol2:




snowgoose said:


> And I didn't specify which Dodge Ram, I just said Dodge Ram


 
No, but the picture you posted was of the standard dodge ram, therefore leading us to beileve that is the one you wanted 

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

[email protected] said:


> if you are going to get a pickup truck get a real one, LOL
> 
> image


that thing is hideous. :devil:


----------



## Dee_Williams

the reason i love my pick up?

a, it's blue. i like blue. 

b, it is more like sitting in a car so it doesn't totally :censor: my back up.

c, it pulls any trailer we've put on it. including 4 half grown cows, a full gorwn cow and her calf yesterday. 

d, it is very economical for a pick up.


----------



## Biggys

There you go Dee. just copy and paste the picture :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Damn :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but the picture you posted was of the standard dodge ram, therefore leading us to beileve that is the one you wanted
> 
> :lol2:


Well, yes, but it's the '11 model :lol2: 

Meh, I don't follow pic-ups much tbh :lol:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Well, yes, but it's the '11 model :lol2:
> 
> Meh, I don't follow pic-ups much tbh :lol:


Either way it's still the normal ram :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

thanks tyler. it never does it for me. i have tried.  blonde moment i guess. sigh.

and that's my parents house, hence it being tidy with no mud. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> thanks tyler. it never does it for me. i have tried.  blonde moment i guess. sigh.
> 
> and that's my parents house, hence it being tidy with no mud. :lol2:


 
:lol2::lol2:

No worries : victory:


----------



## Dee_Williams

will this work????????

no it doesn't. it showed the pic but then had a fit and deleted it. sigh.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> will this work????????
> 
> no it doesn't. it showed the pic but then had a fit and deleted it. sigh.


Awwww :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

will it this time??????????


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> will it this time??????????


Nope


----------



## Dee_Williams

i give up. stupid thing.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i give up. stupid thing.


Awwwww 

there is another way of doing it but I don't know how :blush: :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

upload to pbucket. i just cba to do it. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> upload to pbucket. i just cba to do it. :lol2:


:lol2:

I can make you a photobucket and link you to it if you can't be bothered to make one :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

Right click on image > Copy Image Location.

Come back here, click on the little image







and then paste in there, click ok and done


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> Right click on image > Copy Image Location.
> 
> Come back here, click on the little image image and then paste in there, click ok and done


----------



## Biggys

I want some of these :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah ha! thank you!


----------



## Dee_Williams

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> I want some of these :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


what's that? yes a snake i know.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> image
> 
> ah ha! thank you!


Stop teasing...


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> what's that? yes a snake i know.


Ahaetulla prasina, Asian Vine snake


----------



## Dee_Williams

ahhhhh.

it was just to see if i could post it. :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> ahhhhh.
> 
> it was just to see if i could post it. :2thumb:


I'm still jealous


----------



## Dee_Williams

silly boy. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> silly boy. :whistling2:


Not at all


----------



## Dee_Williams

snort. 

so is the eracs thingy that was on today too far from you??


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> snort.
> 
> so is the eracs thingy that was on today too far from you??


Not really I could of gone, but I couldn't see the point seeing as kempton is a few weeks away


----------



## Dee_Williams

people are saying it was quite good.

i want some more ethiopian crickets. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> people are saying it was quite good.
> 
> i want some more ethiopian crickets. :whistling2:


Well if you don't make it to kempton i'm sure I can keep an eye out for some :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Not really I could of gone, but I couldn't see the point seeing as kempton is a few weeks away


Kempton is 6 days away :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Biggys said:


> Well if you don't make it to kempton i'm sure I can keep an eye out for some :2thumb:


 
he he my evil paln worked............

cough. erm thank you tyler that would be very kind of you. :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

You like talking with the kids don't you Dee


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> he he my evil paln worked............
> 
> cough. erm thank you tyler that would be very kind of you. :whistling2:


No worries 



Colosseum said:


> You like talking with the kids don't you Dee


Probably because we talk less crap than most of the adults


----------



## Dee_Williams

yes i do thanks.

they tend not to be so hyper critical of bad spelling or my ditzy moments (ok ditzy weeks, possibly months)
they also tend not to take every opportunity to use smutty remarks and swearing. 

also they are probably about my mental age really.


----------



## Biggys

My sisters mate is up the table singing carols.....they are going to die soon -_-


----------



## vivalabam

Hello everyone, how are we all? 

I loved the show earlier, got to meet a couple of forum goers which was nice. :no1:

Stupidly brought a centipede which I am now regretting BIG time. Why is it these things seem like a good idea at the time, but never turn out to be!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hello everyone, how are we all?
> 
> I loved the show earlier, got to meet a couple of forum goers which was nice. :no1:
> 
> Stupidly brought a centipede which I am now regretting BIG time. Why is it these things seem like a good idea at the time, but never turn out to be!


Kerryyyyyyyyy :flrt:

and you have a centipede :O, what spp ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Kerryyyyyyyyy :flrt:
> 
> and you have a centipede :O, what spp ?


Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans

It's so fast! But also cute, so how could I say no!


----------



## Bagger293

Kerry, you are mad. That thing will eat you and everyone you know! :lol2:

I know I've dropped in a little bit late for this but on the topic of pickups, I'd have a mk1 Caddy! =]


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Kerry, you are mad. That thing will eat you and everyone you know! :lol2:
> 
> I know I've dropped in a little bit late for this but on the topic of pickups, I'd have a mk1 Caddy! =]
> 
> image


I wouldn't mind it eating a few people I know... :whistling2: I know I wasn't thinking at the time, I was being an idiot!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans
> 
> It's so fast! But also cute, so how could I say no!


Ooo nice 

Not trying to scare you, but read the bite reports on them :lol2:

I really want one aswell 



Bagger293 said:


> Kerry, you are mad. That thing will eat you and everyone you know! :lol2:
> 
> I know I've dropped in a little bit late for this but on the topic of pickups, I'd have a mk1 Caddy! =]
> 
> image


That is oddly awesome


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> *I wouldn't mind it eating a few people I know...* :whistling2: I know I wasn't thinking at the time, I was being an idiot!


Giggity :gasp::mf_dribble:


----------



## kris74

Bagger293 said:


> I know I've dropped in a little bit late for this but on the topic of pickups, I'd have a mk1 Caddy! =]
> 
> image


Haven't you got anything a bit more....Mexican?!

Reminds me of the film The Mexican. They have the coolest pick ups going!


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Ooo nice
> 
> Not trying to scare you, but read the bite reports on them :lol2:
> 
> I really want one aswell


Yeah I read some when I was thinking about it the last time.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I read some when I was thinking about it the last time.


Fair enough :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Anyone techy on here? I can't sign in to either love film or Ebay, just won't let me access those particular pages. Any idea what the issue might be?


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Anyone techy on here? I can't sign in to either love film or Ebay, just won't let me access those particular pages. Any idea what the issue might be?


I don't know but use this










Never fails to fix stuff for me :roll2:


----------



## Bagger293

Duck tape and WD40 are the only tools you should ever need.

Is it moving and shouldn't? - Duck tape.

Should it move and doesn't? - WD40.

:2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Duck tape and WD40 are the only tools you should ever need.
> 
> Is it moving and shouldn't? - Duck tape.
> 
> Should it move and doesn't? - WD40.
> 
> :2thumb:


and a Hammer, everyone needs a hammer :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

kris74 said:


> Anyone techy on here? I can't sign in to either love film or Ebay, just won't let me access those particular pages. Any idea what the issue might be?


Clear you Cache


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> Clear you Cache


How do I do that? Just a history clear out?


----------



## kris74

Stupid this like. I rebooted and it worked on love film but not Ebay, cleared the cache and now they both knacked again, gash


----------



## Colosseum

Yeah and cookies then retry


----------



## Dee_Williams

go to control panel in your left hand bottom menu thing.

you'llsee internet options in control panel.

click it. 

dodelte browsing history.

then go and find ccleaner in a search and use that. it works really well.


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> and a Hammer, everyone needs a hammer :lol2:


A hammer stands a good corner like, I like hammering stuff. Next year I'm going on a black smithing course and I'm gonna hammer the s!*t out of stuff, hopefully in to knife shapes :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> A hammer stands a good corner like, I like hammering stuff. Next year I'm going on a black smithing course and I'm gonna hammer the s!*t out of stuff, hopefully in to knife shapes :2thumb:


Mate if you do start making some custom knives me and you might need to have a little chat


----------



## Brandan Smith

bin a long time people hows it going?


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> go to control panel in your left hand bottom menu thing.
> 
> you'llsee internet options in control panel.
> 
> click it.
> 
> dodelte browsing history.
> 
> then go and find ccleaner in a search and use that. it works really well.


I don't have the crap to justify the crap cleaner, tried it once and it made no difference. I've deleted the cache though. It accesses easily enough on Chrome. I've been outbid on a camera I couldn't justify anyway so it's probably just as well I can't get on ha and I only have 23 minutes left on line with love film so I'm gonna watch Centurion instead.. I need a burger 1st though, nasty dog meat tasting one from Miami pizza should do it


----------



## Dee_Williams

missing stuff on ebay is my lifes work. i try to avoid looking at all costs now. i have a very bad case of "oooooooooo that looks cheap" it is soooo not good.


----------



## Bagger293

Look how cheeky this guy looks;










:lol2:


P.s Hi Shandy! I don't know you but welcome back =] I'm new.


----------



## empirecook

Hey Hey!

I am back!!!

I doubt anyone missed me. So I shall not ask. :-|

How is everyone?


----------



## Bagger293

Good, man! Studying for biology tomorrow! 

Not doing it hardcore though, little bits at a time and then a break, then more little bits. I think I'm doing pretty good.

What about yourself?


----------



## Biggys

I really want one like this, but these are custom made in japan 

I used to have a CRKT first strike tanto large but had to sell her, she was a beast of a knife


----------



## Brandan Smith

how do , i fort id pop back on today lol, im good how are you?.


----------



## empirecook

Bagger293 said:


> Good, man! Studying for biology tomorrow!
> 
> Not doing it hardcore though, little bits at a time and then a break, then more little bits. I think I'm doing pretty good.
> 
> What about yourself?


Good luck bro!

I'm recovering from last nights party. My eyes are going to fall out, and I need sleep! 

But I need alcohol. I wish my crate of Boddingtons was in the fridge....But it's in my bloody cupboard


----------



## Bagger293

Very well thanks =]

So, what prompted your return?

What prompted you to disappear? Or should I not ask? :lol2:

Cooky - Stick some in the freezer for 30 mins, One will be a reasonable temp after 20 mins. Drink one and put another one in it's place. Move beer from freezer to fridge every 30 mins replacing ones into the freezer from the box.


----------



## Dee_Williams

o god. beer cooling tactics.


----------



## Bagger293

At some point you may be thankful you know that, Dee! =P


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening folks!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

i don't drink so it'll be no use to me! this house is cold enough to chill any bloody thing never mind beer.


hello jon! where you been hiding?


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> i don't drink so it'll be no use to me! this house is cold enough to chill any bloody thing never mind beer.
> 
> 
> hello jon! where you been hiding?


Hey Dee, ive been around, just working crap shifts so havent had time to post much

Got absolutely wasted friday night on a works do, finally feeling better lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

sounds good, but not.

working sucks.


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> I really want one like this, but these are custom made in japan
> 
> I used to have a CRKT first strike tanto large but had to sell her, she was a beast of a knife


I have a couple of proper tanto. One is a refitted Paul Chen and the other is a custom Shobu Zukri style blade by Shannon Hill. Naginata Naoshi to be precise. made to look like it has came from a broken pole arm as the Japanese would always recycle good blades. This is from a museum piece that he was allowed to study and then made his interpretation of it. Sharp enough to shave your ma with and has this amazing hamon, looks like a stormy sea scape, I love it. At the minute it is a bare blade but I want to have it fitted out but that would cost the guts of around £700. Would look nice though.

I've had knives from Columbia River as well. They do nice little pocket knives. Very handy.


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> o god. beer cooling tactics.


If you want a cool beer cooling tactic... Corona Beer Freezing Trick - YouTube

And yes, It does work. I have done it once or twice by accident, Was hilarious for 10mins. Until me and my friends had realised I had made the beer frozen solid... :blush:

Dee! You always moan! I have some very good remedies to cure your moaning. que: Easy like sunday morning :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> I have a couple of proper tanto. One is a refitted Paul Chen and the other is a custom Shobu Zukri style blade by Shannon Hill. Naginata Naoshi to be precise. made to look like it has came from a broken pole arm as the Japanese would always recycle good blades. This is from a museum piece that he was allowed to study and then made his interpretation of it. Sharp enough to shave your ma with and has this amazing hamon, looks like a stormy sea scape, I love it. At the minute it is a bare blade but I want to have it fitted out but that would cost the guts of around £700. Would look nice though.
> 
> I've had knives from Columbia River as well. They do nice little pocket knives. Very handy.


 
They sound stunning dude 

Any chance of a picture ?, PM if you don't want them on open forum 

I do love CRKTs I was gutted when I had to sell my tanto, it was the best knife I have owned, I then replaced the tanto with a buck, and if I'm honest, I haven't ever regretted anything as much the buck is bollocks, It's been used 3-4 times skinning a rabbit, and the other time was cutting food when I was fishing and the :censor:ing blade is hanging out of it, rather annoyed to say the least.


----------



## Bagger293

Dee_Williams said:


> i don't drink beer so it'll be no use to me!


Aye but you might need to chill one for a man..


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> They sound stunning dude
> 
> Any chance of a picture ?, PM if you don't want them on open forum
> 
> I do love CRKTs I was gutted when I had to sell my tanto, it was the best knife I have owned, I then replaced the tanto with a buck, and if I'm honest, I haven't ever regretted anything as much the buck is bollocks, It's been used 3-4 times skinning a rabbit, and the other time was cutting food when I was fishing and the :censor:ing blade is hanging out of it, rather annoyed to say the least.


I'd have to look for some pictures of the custom as I don't have any and the polish has dulled a bit since I got it. it is in a smiths polish as well so always needed some work doing to it of which I had every intention of having done but ended up skint. The 1st priority is to fix the saya on my iaido katana as the blade keeps falling out unless I have my thumb over the hand guard and that will be frowned upon in a grading! Next up is my Uki Gumo from Fred Chen - no relation to Paul Chen- which is already customised but in someone else's idea. I want a smaller tsuka(handle) and a theme more fitting of Zen Buddhism. I already have some menuki (palm ornaments) gold plate on solid silver, of Fudo Myo o sword with the coiled dragon. I need the ray skin and leather wrap for the handle now and then its being sent of to Holland. I have a guy waiting to start making the hand guard as well, completely custom in steel with a shakudo magpie and mountain scene. It's gonna look the business mate and once I get my 1st Dan I'll be using it to train with. it is number 33 of a limited run of 250, very rare sword.


----------



## vivalabam

Hello everyone!

My pede still hasn't come out, I think it;s in there plotting my death...


----------



## Bagger293

*That thing spells death for us all!!*


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> I'd have to look for some pictures of the custom as I don't have any and the polish has dulled a bit since I got it. it is in a smiths polish as well so always needed some work doing to it of which I had every intention of having done but ended up skint. The 1st priority is to fix the saya on my iaido katana as the blade keeps falling out unless I have my thumb over the hand guard and that will be frowned upon in a grading! Next up is my Uki Gumo from Fred Chen - no relation to Paul Chen- which is already customised but in someone else's idea. I want a smaller tsuka(handle) and a theme more fitting of Zen Buddhism. I already have some menuki (palm ornaments) gold plate on solid silver, of Fudo Myo o sword with the coiled dragon. I need the ray skin and leather wrap for the handle now and then its being sent of to Holland. I have a guy waiting to start making the hand guard as well, completely custom in steel with a shakudo magpie and mountain scene. It's gonna look the business mate and once I get my 1st Dan I'll be using it to train with. it is number 33 of a limited run of 250, very rare sword.


thanks mate 
You sir know how to make me jealous :lol2:

Good luck with the grading dude :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> *That thing spells death for us all!!*


So true.  It will finish you off one by one!


----------



## Bagger293

So long as I'm last =]


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> So long as I'm last =]


Well, you better start praying! :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

You first :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> thanks mate
> You sir know how to make me jealous :lol2:
> 
> Good luck with the grading dude :no1:


I won't grade until March now due to injury and even then it's only for 1st kyu, the grade before 1st Dan.

Here's a link to the smiths photobucket of the blade in question. This is the tanto, really aggressive sori (curve). I love it

Shobu 2008 In Polish pictures by jshannonhill - Photobucket

My review of my current user sword.

Huawei's latest offering.......

And finally my ukigumo. This another thread on another forum as I have no photos of this blade either!

Help needed - remounted oni forge UKigumo


I have a rack full of wooden swords as well for training, all very beautiful. I like my swords, they make me feel at peace.....


----------



## Bagger293

If I was going to get a sword, I'd want a swashbuckler! =]


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> You first :lol2:


Don't remind me! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> I won't grade until March now due to injury and even then it's only for 1st kyu, the grade before 1st Dan.
> 
> Here's a link to the smiths photobucket of the blade in question. This is the tanto, really aggressive sori (curve). I love it
> 
> Shobu 2008 In Polish pictures by jshannonhill - Photobucket
> 
> My review of my current user sword.
> 
> Huawei's latest offering.......
> 
> And finally my ukigumo. This another thread on another forum as I have no photos of this blade either!
> 
> Help needed - remounted oni forge UKigumo
> 
> 
> I have a rack full of wooden swords as well for training, all very beautiful. I like my swords, they make me feel at peace.....


 
Nice one fella I'll have a look through


----------



## Biggys

They are stunning :flrt:


----------



## empirecook

kris74 said:


> ...sword talk...


Kris! How are you mate?

Just quick question: Got any suggestions for sharpening knives quickly and efficiently? (Cooking knives).

Know it's slightly different to the knives/blades your on about. But Me being me, I'm completely fussy about the knives I use for cooking, I currently use a steel - Which gets them razor But I thrive off sharp sharp knives! So any tips? :no1:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> Kris! How are you mate?
> 
> Just quick question: Got any suggestions for sharpening knives quickly and efficiently? (Cooking knives).
> 
> Know it's slightly different to the knives/blades your on about. But Me being me, I'm completely fussy about the knives I use for cooking, I currently use a steel - Which gets them razor But I thrive off sharp sharp knives! So any tips? :no1:


Sorry to jump on a question directed at Kris, But I use these

Super Sharpener

I sharpen my kitchen knives with these and they are shaving sharp


----------



## kris74

empirecook said:


> Kris! How are you mate?
> 
> Just quick question: Got any suggestions for sharpening knives quickly and efficiently? (Cooking knives).
> 
> Know it's slightly different to the knives/blades your on about. But Me being me, I'm completely fussy about the knives I use for cooking, I currently use a steel - Which gets them razor But I thrive off sharp sharp knives! So any tips? :no1:


A diamond steel mate. A bit pricey but worth it. What you have to remember is steels will only help maintain the edge, now and then it will still need to go on a stone but if you use a diamond steel every time you use the knife then this lessens the amount of grinding on a stone you will have to do.

Honing an edge is really just straightening it out after use but when you use a stone you're taking away the metal and changing the geometry of the bevel.... (some useless info for you there bro!)


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Sorry to jump on a question directed at Kris, But I use these
> 
> Super Sharpener
> 
> I sharpen my kitchen knives with these and they are shaving sharp


Those things are ok but what if you use Global knives from Japan? They set their bevels at a different angle to western made blades and are very easy to ruin. Very costly mistakes have been made! that's why it's handy to get the hang of a steel. You have good control over the angle of sharpening.


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Those things are ok but what if you use Global knives from Japan? They set their bevels at a different angle to western made blades and are very easy to ruin. Very costly mistakes have been made! that's why it's handy to get the hank of a steel. You have good control over the angle of sharpening.


Yeah you do have a point there mate. Listen to Kris :lol2:

He thinks about what he is saying :blush:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Yeah you do have a point there mate. Listen to Kris :lol2:
> 
> He thinks about what he is saying :blush:


Yeah, thinking is always good when the potential is there to lop off a finger ha


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Yeah, thinking is always good when the potential is there to lop off a finger ha


:lol2:

I used to be able to make some really nice flint blades, I might have a got again tomorrow :hmm:


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> Sorry to jump on a question directed at Kris, But I use these
> 
> Super Sharpener
> 
> I sharpen my kitchen knives with these and they are shaving sharp


No need to be sorry! I appreciate the help! 

I doubt I would use that on my Kasumi/Masahiro knives, because the knives cost ALOT :2thumb:



kris74 said:


> A diamond steel mate. A bit pricey but worth it. What you have to remember is steels will only help maintain the edge, now and then it will still need to go on a stone but if you use a diamond steel every time you use the knife then this lessens the amount of grinding on a stone you will have to do.
> 
> Honing an edge is really just straightening it out after use but when you use a stone you're taking away the metal and changing the geometry of the bevel.... (some useless info for you there bro!)


:2thumb: Ahh! I have one of these bad boys - Steel Diamond Oval Hexagonal Guard 12" - Diamond Steel. So If I just keep getting more use to using the steel, I will end up getting a more perfect edge?..Which I doubt I'm far from. 

What's your favourite/Least favourite knife brands? Mine are these: Kasumi Titanium Knives / Kasumi Knives / Fibrox Handles I have a strong hate for Global.


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> No need to be sorry! I appreciate the help!
> 
> I doubt I would use that on my Kasumi/Masahiro knives, because the knives cost ALOT :2thumb:


Sorry mate I didn't know what knives you had :blush:

This is a great reason why I shouldn't jump on questions :blush:

:lol2:


----------



## kris74

empirecook said:


> No need to be sorry! I appreciate the help!
> 
> I doubt I would use that on my Kasumi/Masahiro knives, because the knives cost ALOT :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> :2thumb: Ahh! I have one of these bad boys - Steel Diamond Oval Hexagonal Guard 12" - Diamond Steel. So If I just keep getting more use to using the steel, I will end up getting a more perfect edge?..Which I doubt I'm far from.
> 
> What's your favourite/Least favourite knife brands? Mine are these: Kasumi Titanium Knives / Kasumi Knives / Fibrox Handles I have a strong hate for Global.


I'm not keen on Global either mate. Over rated tosh that rip your hands to shreds. I like Wusthoff and Henckle knives as long as they have the nice wooden handles. I'm not keen on the plastic handled models. There's a blade smith I'm going to see next year who makes his own sashimi knives from folded carbon steel. Carbon steel is the way forwards as it is so easy to keep an edge and to put and edge back on. You could use the bottom of a cup if you wanted to and it would still give a better edge than stainless!

If I can get enough time together then I would build or buy a little gas forge and make my own along with other things like hinges and hooks and stuff, just for the crack once I've been on the smithing course. Something I'm really interested in.


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> Sorry mate I didn't know what knives you had :blush:
> 
> This is a great reason why I shouldn't jump on questions :blush:
> 
> :lol2:


Grow a pair you muppet! :2thumb:. I appreciate you helped! :notworthy:

How you been anyways buddy?

:flrt:


----------



## kris74

I've seen those Kasumi knives before. Very nice to look at. Have you seen ceramic knives yet? You only get one chance with those babies. Once you drop it that's it, very ouchy in your pocket haha


----------



## vivalabam

Mmmm cake. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> Grow a pair you muppet! :2thumb:. I appreciate you helped! :notworthy:
> 
> How you been anyways buddy?
> 
> :flrt:


:blush:


I have been great thanks mate, yourself ?


----------



## empirecook

kris74 said:


> I've seen those Kasumi knives before. Very nice to look at. Have you seen ceramic knives yet? You only get one chance with those babies. Once you drop it that's it, very ouchy in your pocket haha


Such amazing knives! Perfectly balanced and got a nice weight to them (don't weigh too much or too little). Unlike those naff over-rated global. 

Ceramic knives are like razors on steroids...They hold the sharp edge for longer. I have heard they are good for preparing sushi...Wish I could afford one! 



Biggys said:


> I have been great thanks mate, yourself ?


Well...I'm living. :lol2:

school tomorrow? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> Well...I'm living. :lol2:
> 
> school tomorrow? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Thats a plus dude 


I left 3 years ago :whistling2:

I had a really bad sports injury in year 8, to sum it up my knee cap ended up in the top of my thigh, so they wouldn't have me in school for ages, I got off crutches 3 years later sat my GCSEs and left :|


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> Thats a plus dude
> 
> 
> I left 3 years ago :whistling2:
> 
> I had a really bad sports injury in year 8, to sum it up my knee cap ended up in the top of my thigh, so they wouldn't have me in school for ages, I got off crutches 3 years later sat my GCSEs and left :|


:gasp: F:censor:k!

Life's a B:censor:h. 

I'm crap when It comes to sympathy. I hate sounding false, even if its not intended. (A girl dumped me once because her dad had died when she was 5, she hated the fact I was no good at sympathy) :blush:

I just hope things come out for the best buddy! :grouphug:


----------



## Dee_Williams

empirecook said:


> If you want a cool beer cooling tactic... Corona Beer Freezing Trick - YouTube
> 
> And yes, It does work. I have done it once or twice by accident, Was hilarious for 10mins. Until me and my friends had realised I had made the beer frozen solid... :blush:
> 
> Dee! You always moan! I have some very good remedies to cure your moaning. que: Easy like sunday morning :whistling2:



ah well, you always moan that i moan. you'd have nowt to moan at if i didn't moan. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> :gasp: F:censor:k!
> 
> Life's a B:censor:h.
> 
> I'm crap when It comes to sympathy. I hate sounding false, even if its not intended. (A girl dumped me once because her dad had died when she was 5, she hated the fact I was no good at sympathy) :blush:
> 
> I just hope things come out for the best buddy! :grouphug:


Thanks dude, 

I know what you mean, and tbh I prefer people to be like that, then say false crap 

and that is the way I look at it, 

"Life a cute biatch full of oestrogen, when she gives you lemons mate throw them at pedestrians."


This is one of my favorite quotes ^ :no1:

I edited some of the words :lol2:


and my leg is pretty much all better now, just two more ops when i'm 21 and jobs a gooden


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> ah well, you always moan that i moan. you'd have nowt to moan at if i didn't moan. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

blimey. you feeling all right empire??

:lol2:

and i'm not moaniing. i can't sleep. but i am happy enough watching crap on telly and playing stupid games on fb.


----------



## vivalabam

Sounds fun!

I'm watching Towie. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i've watched about 10 seconds of spooks, gave up on it, i possibly just got a boring bit. 
erm
mock the week
league of extraordinary gentleman.
and am now in the office to play daft games on fb and talk on here.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i've watched about 10 seconds of spooks, gave up on it, i possibly just got a boring bit.
> erm
> mock the week
> league of extraordinary gentleman.
> and am now in the office to play daft games on fb and talk on here.


:lol2: I'm watching American pie 2 now, it's such a funny film. I'd actually say this one is better than the first. :flrt:

I had to fight my mum off my froggles earlier, she wanted to keep one! Like they are my froggles, hands off!


----------



## Dee_Williams

awww well at least she loves them too. :flrt:

why is there nowt decent on telly on a sunday night????


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> awww well at least she loves them too. :flrt:
> 
> why is there nowt decent on telly on a sunday night????


I know, she first wanted one in the glass tanks, then king, then Prince, like leave my frogs alone! :lol2:

No idea, probably because most people are in bed. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

that is a very good point actually. :blush:

buy her a froggle for christmas. easy present!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Good new or bad news? 

Good news: Pede is out, so I know it's still in the tank, also I don't think it can fit through the holes.










Bad news: I'm off to bed soon and he has all night to work out a way to escape!


----------



## Dee_Williams

i think pedes plot all the time don't they??

you've got it double tanked now anyway haven't you??


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i think pedes plot all the time don't they??
> 
> you've got it double tanked now anyway haven't you??


They do! I swear that's what they are doing all day when they are curled up under a log... 

I do indeed, I'm still terrified though! I know it's going to escape, I just have a feeling...


----------



## Dee_Williams

ahh you'll be fine hon!!! BREATHE!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

goooooood morninig people. well alright me, good morning me. 
not had much sleep so feeling a bit wired really. 
hope you all had a good night!! (when you lazy lot all wake up that is)


----------



## Bagger293

Hey! Good morning me as well! =P

I have my biology assessment this morning!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

ahhh cool. 

you never did tell me about tubers, maybe that is why i can't sleep???

good weekend??


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> goooooood morninig people. well alright me, good morning me.
> not had much sleep so feeling a bit wired really.
> hope you all had a good night!! (when you lazy lot all wake up that is)


Morning! I got woken up by a cricket cherping in my frog tank, oh the rage! I only put females in so I've no idea why there was cherping! I'm no good when I get woken up, so I found it and ripped it's wings off then put it back in. :blush:



Bagger293 said:


> Hey! Good morning me as well! =P
> 
> I have my biology assessment this morning!!


Ooo that sucks! Good luck!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Morning! I got woken up by a cricket cherping in my frog tank, oh the rage! I only put females in so I've no idea why there was cherping! I'm no good when I get woken up, so I found it and ripped it's wings off then put it back in. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo that sucks! Good luck!


vicious :whistling2:
what pede have you got?


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> vicious :whistling2:
> what pede have you got?


I know. :blush: So don't ever wake me up. :whistling2:

Chinese Red head!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I know. :blush: So don't ever wake me up. :whistling2:
> 
> Chinese Red head!


I will have to be especially quite when I sneak into your room then 
and :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I will have to be especially quite when I sneak into your room then
> and :lol2:


LMAO! I'd rather you didn't... :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

be quiet or sneak in?


and yay you didn't die kerry!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> be quiet or sneak in?
> 
> 
> and yay you didn't die kerry!!!


I know, it's a miracle! :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Any one know any thing about scorpling care? 

I have them on a heat mat set at 80, and they are quite high humidity. 

How often do I feed them, I suddenly realised I'm not sure how often they are supposed to get fed. :blush:

I used to feed my emp twice a week, but he was huge, not so sure about the little ones, can't find anything on search.


----------



## Dee_Williams

was there not something abuot ash mash mash or whatever the name is saying they are really easy? there might be info in there.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> was there not something abuot ash mash mash or whatever the name is saying they are really easy? there might be info in there.


They were adults/ older. Mine are teeny tiny, I didn't know if they needed any special care. Like slings get fed more and more humid, didn't know if it was the same for these.


----------



## Dee_Williams

know nowt about scorps so no idea. 

but yay my landline is fixed!!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> know nowt about scorps so no idea.
> 
> but yay my landline is fixed!!


Ah right, I'll ask Tom when he gets online, damn school, it's such an inconvenience! 

That's good!


----------



## Dee_Williams

it is good. my intersnet is not lagging and now i can receive lots of cold calls. o, damn, knew there was a downside. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> it is good. my intersnet is not lagging and now i can receive lots of cold calls. o, damn, knew there was a downside. :lol2:


LOL! I normally ignore the land line, it's normally someone trying to sell something I'm not interested in!


----------



## Dee_Williams

they just get a "NO" now.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> they just get a "NO" now.


Mine get an 'urgh' and me putting the phone down, I'm so rude lol!


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: my mum tells them to :censor: off. i was quite shocked the first time she did that!!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: my mum tells them to :censor: off. i was quite shocked the first time she did that!!


LMAO! I can't even be bothered to say that to them. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

so, is there many visible signs of chewing by rodger? (sp?)

great name btw.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> so, is there many visible signs of chewing by rodger? (sp?)
> 
> great name btw.


No, Rodger doesn't seem to have chewed at all, well I've not got the tank out of the other tank to look yet, too scared! But all of the holes are the exact same size, and it doesn't seem as if he has tried to get out.


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah maybe he just likes you. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Any one know any thing about scorpling care?
> 
> I have them on a heat mat set at 80, and they are quite high humidity.
> 
> How often do I feed them, I suddenly realised I'm not sure how often they are supposed to get fed. :blush:
> 
> I used to feed my emp twice a week, but he was huge, not so sure about the little ones, can't find anything on search.


What spp of scorp are they Kerry ?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> ah maybe he just likes you. :flrt:


I doubt that very much! My OH wants me to get rid of him.  I know I should, but I'm still fascinated, it's why I got it in the first place...



Biggys said:


> What spp of scorp are they Kerry ?


Something beginning with H, it's a forest one. Do I need to get up and get the name? :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Something beginning with H, it's a forest one. Do I need to get up and get the name? :blush:


 
Hetrometrus spinifer/swammerdami/other ?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I doubt that very much! My OH wants me to get rid of him.  I know I should, but I'm still fascinated, it's why I got it in the first place...


I recon he is just jealous you got another red head in the house :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Hetrometrus spinifer/swammerdami/other ?


Think so! I think the last bit begins with an m. Know anything about them?



Biggys said:


> I recon he is just jealous you got another red head in the house :whistling2:


LOL! Yeah probably. I know what he is saying makes sense, if anything gets out I'll have to get rid of everything, and pedes are escape artists, it's only a matter of time! >_<


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Think so! I think the last bit begins with an m. Know anything about them?


*runs off to google*





vivalabam said:


> LOL! Yeah probably. I know what he is saying makes sense, if anything gets out I'll have to get rid of everything, and pedes are escape artists, it's only a matter of time! >_<


I have come up with an idea, and I recon if I can get it right it's like 99% escape proof, but that is only in theory, need to test it in practice tbh :2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum

Madraspetensis


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Madraspetensis


Tis what I came up with aswell : victory:


From what lucozade3000 said the care is pretty much the same as emps, but they are quite aggersive, and are pretty rare in the hobby


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> *runs off to google*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have come up with an idea, and I recon if I can get it right it's like 99% escape proof, but that is only in theory, need to test it in practice tbh :2thumb:


LOL! I did google, couldn't find anything really! I guess I'll just feed them a couple of times a week and see if they are getting too fat or too skinny! 



Colosseum said:


> Madraspetensis


I'll go look. :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Heterometrus Mysorensis.


----------



## Colosseum

Biggys said:


> Tis what I came up with aswell : victory:
> 
> 
> From what lucozade3000 said the care is pretty much the same as emps, but they are quite aggersive, and are pretty rare in the hobby


They are not rare at all there always about, they are from the Madras forest in India.


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> They are not rare at all there always about, they are from the Madras forest in India.


 

I was just quoting from what I had found mate : victory:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Heterometrus Mysorensis.


I had these they are awesome Scorpions also from India Mysore obviously they require slightly drier conditions.


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> I had these they are awesome Scorpions also from India Mysore obviously they require slightly drier conditions.


Ah right, I've not been keeping them soaked, they came in slightly damp sub, so I figured that's how they like it! One just moulted, do I wait a week until feeding like spiders? I'm assuming so seeing as it's a nice shade of grey!


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, I've not been keeping them soaked, they came in slightly damp sub, so I figured that's how they like it! One just moulted, do I wait a week until feeding like spiders? I'm assuming so seeing as it's a nice shade of grey!


Yes just like spiders let them hardon up.


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Yes just like spiders let them hardon up.


A week? 2 Weeks? I've never had a scorp moult before, mine was just crap, hid then died. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> A week? 2 Weeks? I've never had a scorp moult before, mine was just crap, hid then died. :whip:


Give it about 7-10 days and it should be fine imho


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Give it about 7-10 days and it should be fine imho


Ah right good stuff!


----------



## Biggys

Sharpie Graffiti Lamborghini Gallardo - YouTube

this is awesome :O


----------



## vivalabam

I should walk the dog, I really can't be bothered though. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I should walk the dog, I really can't be bothered though. :blush:


Awwwww :lol2:

Just take him for a quick walk then


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Hello


Hello dude 


Can you see me talking on MSN ? :S


----------



## Dee_Williams

paranoid much tyler????


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> paranoid much tyler????


No :lol2:

It's just gone all trippy and is being a turd :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awwwww :lol2:
> 
> Just take him for a quick walk then


I did! The morons were doing the bike thing round the fields again. :whip:



Trootle said:


> Hello


Morning! How are you?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I did! The morons were doing the bike thing round the fields again. :whip:


Awww that sucks 


Push them off :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Hello dude
> 
> 
> Can you see me talking on MSN ? :S


Heyya 

I can now! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

does your dog get scared of bikes??


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I did! The morons were doing the bike thing round the fields again. :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning! How are you?


Morning?!

Im good thanks! 

You? :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww that sucks
> 
> 
> Push them off :lol2:


I'm bloody tempted! 



Dee_Williams said:


> does your dog get scared of bikes??


No but there is only room for 1 person to walk along the path, they keep riding round in circles, means I can't walk over there. 



Trootle said:


> Morning?!
> 
> Im good thanks!
> 
> You? :flrt:


Yeah not too bad, having a lazy day today. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'm bloody tempted!


Do it then :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Do it then :lol2:


I'd probably get stabbed. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

sigh. there is always some that ruin the fun. 

and you'd probably get run over not stabbed.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'd probably get stabbed. :blush:


Awwwww, you should get a bright pink dirt bike and offer them a race for the lend :hmm:

:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> sigh. there is always some that ruin the fun.
> 
> and you'd probably get run over not stabbed.


Haha yeah probably, I can't run very fast. :blush:



Biggys said:


> Awwwww, you should get a bright pink dirt bike and offer them a race for the lend :hmm:
> 
> :lol2:


LOL! Seems like a lot of effort. :whistling2:

I tried to go early, maybe it's not early enough!


----------



## Dee_Williams

go a bit later, before it gets dark.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Seems like a lot of effort. :whistling2:
> 
> I tried to go early, maybe it's not early enough!


:lol2:

Just get a lump of stick and use it as a walking stick as the go past bash their legs if they are going like 30mph and you hit them hard enough it'll take them straight off :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> go a bit later, before it gets dark.


Then there's loads of people about, my dog gets stroppy. She doesn't mind other dogs, but she barks when she sees them, it's effort. :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Just get a lump of stick and use it as a walking stick as the go past bash their legs if they are going like 30mph and you hit them hard enough it'll take them straight off :lol2:


Ooo good plan! I'll be looking for big stick now. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Ooo good plan! I'll be looking for big stick now. :whistling2:


Well 

:whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Well
> 
> :whistling2:


LMAO! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LMAO! :lol2:


8)...


----------



## Bagger293

Well I'm home from college. And if I passed that biology assessment then it was easy. Otherwise, oh no! =]

Dee, I think it was *you* who was supposed to be telling *me* about tubers!

We never got asked about them in the end anyway!

Hehe, Ole said 'hardon' a few pages back :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Well I'm home from college. And if I passed that biology assessment then it was easy. Otherwise, oh no! =]


 
Well done mate :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Well I'm home from college. And if I passed that biology assessment then it was easy. Otherwise, oh no! =]
> 
> Dee, I think it was *you* who was supposed to be telling *me* about tubers!
> 
> We never got asked about them in the end anyway!
> 
> Hehe, Ole said 'hardon' a few pages back :lol2:


Hey ya, hope you did ok! 

I know, I giggled to myself. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i DID tell you about tubers. i put together quite a reasonable and accurate explanation. not bad for me!!!!


----------



## Bagger293

Thank you all =] 

This afternoon we were identifying wild flowers, it was pretty straightforward stuff and fairly relaxing =]

I could do with a nap..


----------



## vivalabam

I'm going to pick up a froggles soon! It will be my last one. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

kerry, i hate ot see someone lie so badly. it is very distressing. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> kerry, i hate ot see someone lie so badly. it is very distressing. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I said 5 was enough, there's something seriously wrong with me...


----------



## Biggys

I just cleared my cookies, forgot to un-check a box, and deleted my favorites -_-


----------



## Dee_Williams

snort. i have mine saved in the bookmark bit.

yes, you are froggle obsessive. focd. :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> snort. i have mine saved in the bookmark bit.
> 
> yes, you are froggle obsessive. focd. :gasp:


LOL! I am indeed, used to be spiders until that grub burst out of one. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

that's a fair point really. 
traumatising. :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> that's a fair point really.
> traumatising. :gasp:


No more frogs though, I have put a ban on myself and told everyone to stop letting me buy them. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

(it won't work)


----------



## Bagger293

I had a nap =]


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> No more frogs though, I have put a ban on myself and told everyone to stop letting me buy them. :blush:


 
Amphibians - Livestock - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> (it won't work)


What? :gasp:



Bagger293 said:


> I had a nap =]


Lazy! 



Biggys said:


> Amphibians - Livestock - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


Oh! The Froggles! :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Afternoon all 

I'm currently itching like a *****. It's either loft insulation or tarantula hairs :lol2: Not sure which.


----------



## Bagger293

vivalabam said:


> Lazy!


Hey, I had a bad nights sleep last night, kept getting woken up by mice in the attic, having bad dreams and getting elbowed and kneed by the gf who was also having a bad nights sleep!

I deserved that nap =P


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah stop whining i had 2hours sleep so there.:Na_Na_Na_Na:

i liked the mossy frogs, v tempted but a bit dear. gulp.


----------



## Biggys

Those mossy frogs are epic :gasp:

they look like little froggy snipers :gasp:

:flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> I'm currently itching like a *****. It's either loft insulation or tarantula hairs :lol2: Not sure which.


Hey ya! Ah that sucks, I've still never got itchy from hairs, fingers crossed it stays that way! 



Bagger293 said:


> Hey, I had a bad nights sleep last night, kept getting woken up by mice in the attic, having bad dreams and getting elbowed and kneed by the gf who was also having a bad nights sleep!
> 
> I deserved that nap =P


Haha fair enough, why i like sleeping alone, the OH always elbows me in the face. >_<

I got woken up by crickets cherping, I much have accidently gave one or two to a frog who didn't eat it, just went in and it's still cherping, that is going to annoy me tonight! 


Dee_Williams said:


> ah stop whining i had 2hours sleep so there.:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> i liked the mossy frogs, v tempted but a bit dear. gulp.


Yeah, frogs really are awesome. :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i like frogs, i do i do. 

but i just can't at the mo. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

I don't usually, as I have a little atomiser sprayer with a really fine mist, I usually have at the ready, but today I got lazy and forgot to get it.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i like frogs, i do i do.
> 
> but i just can't at the mo. :lol2:


Just get a little horned frog? :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

snowgoose said:


> I don't usually, as I have a little atomiser sprayer with a really fine mist, I usually have at the ready, but today I got lazy and forgot to get it.



self inflicted then. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

but little horned froggles turn into massive monster horned froggles.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> but little horned froggles turn into massive monster horned froggles.


That try and eat you.  i nearly lost my hand to Prince yesterday, bloody monster frog!


----------



## Dee_Williams

well at least you can tell he's healthy. gulp. :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> well at least you can tell he's healthy. gulp. :gasp:


Yeah, I suppose that's a plus! He was hopping around yesterday chasing after the crickets, I've never seen anything so funny, he is the fattest thing I have ever seen. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

video next time please??


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> video next time please??


Yeah I should video him, he is an impressive beast!


----------



## snowgoose

no, I didn't sit their rubbing a tarantulas bum onto my hands 

It's slowly going off, so I think it was / is loft insulation.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> no, I didn't sit their rubbing a tarantulas bum onto my hands
> 
> It's slowly going off, so I think it was / is loft insulation.


I bet you did, you seem the sort. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Wow

:lol: I don't know hat else to say.

What "sort" does that make me then?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Wow
> 
> :lol: I don't know hat else to say.
> 
> What "sort" does that make me then?


A tarantula rubber, you see them round the forum... :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> A tarantula rubber, you see them round the forum... :whistling2:


you have just gone down in my books


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> you have just gone down in my books


LMAO! I'm bored give me a break.


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> LMAO! I'm bored give me a break.


no, you will be getting no break from me


----------



## Bagger293

I just posted a thread asking for help and advice on avics again, everyone who knows anything about them, get on in there! :lol2:

Cheers =]


----------



## Dee_Williams

what about them?


----------



## Biggys

I'm not going to kempton now


----------



## Dee_Williams

why not??


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> why not??


My dad decided he wants to go fishing instead


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> My dad decided he wants to go fishing instead


:gasp:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :gasp:


My sentiments exactly :|


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> My sentiments exactly :|


What about our meet up?!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> What about our meet up?!


Looks like It won't be happening dude :|

I'm rather :censor:ed off right now tbh


----------



## geckodelta

:whip:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :whip:


stop with the whipping, your a guy :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> stop with the whipping, your a guy :gasp:


I can still use whips.... its just as sexy when I do it :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I'm not going to kempton now





Biggys said:


> My dad decided he wants to go fishing instead


Oh no.  I really wanted to meet you, tell him to buck his ideas up! 

Why not get a train?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I can still use whips.... its just as sexy when I do it :lol2:


No....No it's not 



vivalabam said:


> Oh no.  I really wanted to meet you, tell him to buck his ideas up!
> 
> Why not get a train?


Yeah I was loking forward to meeting you aswell 

I might do, depends on how much it costs


----------



## spinnin_tom

evening ladies
i gave up trying to make blood on account that both shops i went to didn't have red colouring 
it's all mixed up and i have some blue to give it a purple-ish tinge


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> No....No it's not
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was loking forward to meeting you aswell
> 
> I might do, depends on how much it costs


Juts get the train! it wont cost much


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> My dad decided he wants to go fishing instead


that sucks tyler 
silly tyler's dad !!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Juts get the train! it wont cost much


I don't know who juts is, and why should I ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> that sucks tyler
> silly tyler's dad !!


Yup it does suck indeed mate


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I don't know who juts is, and why should I ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


sooooooo un coooool! and to see me?! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> No....No it's not
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was loking forward to meeting you aswell
> 
> I might do, depends on how much it costs


Shouldn't cost too much you're not that far away!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> sooooooo un coooool! and to see me?! :lol2:


Oi James William-Bottomtooth shush it :Na_Na_Na_Na:



vivalabam said:


> Shouldn't cost too much you're not that far away!


Yeah shouldn't do to be fair, I'll have to think about it


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Oi James William-Bottomtooth shush it :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah shouldn't do to be fair, I'll have to think about it


What's to think about, it's one of the biggest shows around, how can you miss it!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> What's to think about, it's one of the biggest shows around, how can you miss it!


Got to take the day off work and find some money first :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Oi James William-Bottomtooth shush it :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah shouldn't do to be fair, I'll have to think about it


you promised! :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> you promised! :gasp:


No....No I didn't :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

get dropped into slough. it is easy into london from there. i used to get the train from burnham i think.


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> No....No I didn't :Na_Na_Na_Na:


dont do it! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> get dropped into slough. it is easy into london from there. i used to get the train from burnham i think.


Hmmm that's a plan actually :hmm:

Thanks Dee 



geckodelta said:


> dont do it! :lol2:


 You're safe for now


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Hmmm that's a plan actually :hmm:
> 
> Thanks Dee
> 
> 
> You're safe for now


Thanks you :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

it is pretty easy. take a book though tis a bit boring.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Thanks you :lol2:


It's on conrade 



Dee_Williams said:


> it is pretty easy. take a book though tis a bit boring.


Or a trenchcoat :mf_dribble::whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

that is a bit creepy ty. don't frighten kerry off.


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> It's on conrade
> 
> 
> 
> Or a trenchcoat :mf_dribble::whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


perv!


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX

I dont really know what youre all talking about so thought id cut in here with something to talk about lol! i had a crap day today! on sunday night i managed to break a couple of my teeth they just snapped straight off, i had to visit the dentist today who came towards me with a needle to numb my mouth, i am petrified of needles i panic and pass out, they had to pin me down and when i thought he was done once he did it 2 more times, i nearly threw up it was horrible, have to go back 2 more times tommorrow so he can build them up! and hes probably going to numb me again think i might cry . X


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> that is a bit creepy ty. don't frighten kerry off.


I won't wear a flasher jacket ever, don't worry :lol2::lol2:



geckodelta said:


> perv!


Callum I........


----------



## spinnin_tom

dentists are boring..
chin up eh 
get some NO2 in your system


how are ya 'part from that?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I won't wear a flasher jacket ever, don't worry :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Callum I........


you wouldnt do it :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

o god poor you. how did they snap off??


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> you wouldnt do it :lol2:


Don't test me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX

I could be better but im okay thanks , lets just say i managed to collide with a wall pretty hard, the wall suffered 2 i took quite a chunk out, the annoying thing is i had a check up about a week ago and he said they are fine nothing wrong, now i have a couple missing lol! X


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Don't test me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you wouldnt anyway :whistling2:


Xx-lilith-xX said:


> I could be better but im okay thanks , lets just say i managed to collide with a wall pretty hard, the wall suffered 2 i took quite a chunk out, the annoying thing is i had a check up about a week ago and he said they are fine nothing wrong, now i have a couple missing lol! X


:gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

aww that totally sucks.

and tyler i have a full length leather coat i need to sell..................................................


----------



## Biggys

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> I could be better but im okay thanks , lets just say i managed to collide with a wall pretty hard, the wall suffered 2 i took quite a chunk out, the annoying thing is i had a check up about a week ago and he said they are fine nothing wrong, now i have a couple missing lol! X


Awww ouch 



geckodelta said:


> you wouldnt anyway :whistling2:


CIAW-H, you know the next step :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Dee_Williams said:


> and tyler i have a full length leather coat i need to sell..................................................


You trying to sell me a flasher Jacket :gasp::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX

I know, the worse thing is i asked if hes going to use the needle on me again tommorrow and he said probably yes, noooooooo i dont want to! im such a baby when it comes to needles. X


----------



## Dee_Williams

i'm not keen on needles, tattoos or piercings are fine but jabs? noooooooooooooooooo............

and no it's not a flasher jacket, it is my lovely leather coat.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i'm not keen on needles, tattoos or piercings are fine but jabs? noooooooooooooooooo............
> 
> and no it's not a flasher jacket, it is my lovely leather coat.


ahhh fair enough , maybe put it up on the random classifieds ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Awww ouch
> 
> 
> 
> CIAW-H, you know the next step :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> You trying to sell me a flasher Jacket :gasp::Na_Na_Na_Na:


People wont care anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> People wont care anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Callum-Ivan-Alan-Willson-Howe

How awesome is that name :lol2:


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX

Dee_Williams said:


> i'm not keen on needles, tattoos or piercings are fine but jabs? noooooooooooooooooo............
> 
> and no it's not a flasher jacket, it is my lovely leather coat.


Me 2 im exactly the same, although i havnt got a tattoo yet, any jab and i go all dizzy and just hit the floor lol, the worst of it is i know that tommorrow its not just going to be one its going to be a few. X


----------



## Dee_Williams

it'll be worth it in the end hon. *hug*


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Got to take the day off work and find some money first :lol2:


Excuses excuses! You better come and save me from callums hugshakes! 



Dee_Williams said:


> that is a bit creepy ty. don't frighten kerry off.


Me? Never! *runs and hides*



spinnin_tom said:


> dentists are boring..
> chin up eh
> get some NO2 in your system
> 
> 
> how are ya 'part from that?


You! How often do I feed scorplings?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Excuses excuses! You better come and save me from callums hugshakes!


It sounds like my dad is tasking me now, but lets not get our hopes up :lol2:





vivalabam said:


> Me? Never! *runs and hides*


Your good at running and hiding. you did last kempton


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX

Dee_Williams said:


> it'll be worth it in the end hon. *hug*


Aww thanks , yeahh when i have teeth again it will, i feel like a right goofy sod atm. X


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> It sounds like my dad is tasking me now, but lets not get our hopes up :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your good at running and hiding. you did last kempton


You should offer to do favours round the house or something, parents love that crap. :lol2:

I didn't! I was like right next to you at one point! Well,very close, I was talking to Harry, he went and brought a T and you were there when he brought it. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Aww thanks , yeahh when i have teeth again it will, i feel like a right goofy sod atm. X



aww i am sure it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Excuses excuses! *You better come and save me from callums hugshakes! *
> 
> 
> 
> Me? Never! *runs and hides*
> 
> 
> 
> You! How often do I feed scorplings?


:gasp: fine no hugs for you then!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> You should offer to do favours round the house or something, parents love that crap. :lol2:
> 
> I didn't! I was like right next to you at one point! Well,very close, I was talking to Harry, he went and brought a T and you were there when he brought it. :lol2:


I know that is mad :lol2:

I recon you were avoiding me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> You should offer to do favours round the house or something, parents love that crap. :lol2:
> 
> I didn't! I was like right next to you at one point! Well,very close, I was talking to Harry, he went and brought a T and you were there when he brought it. :lol2:


so you did see him.. you just ignored him? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: fine no hugs for you then!


Aww, don't be like that! you know I love your hugshakes really! :flrt:



Biggys said:


> I know that is mad :lol2:
> 
> I recon you were avoiding me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I so wasn't! I think you were avoiding me. :Na_Na_Na_Na:



geckodelta said:


> so you did see him.. you just ignored him? :lol2:


No I didn't, I only realised how close I was to him when we got home and spoke about it. :lol2: If I saw him I would have said something!


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX

Dee_Williams said:


> aww i am sure it doesn't look too bad.


Well i have 1 pic on my phone but im definately not posting it lol!, its my front 2 on the top, just imagine what you would look like with your front 2 teeth missing and youll get the picture :2thumb:. X


----------



## snowgoose

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Well i have 1 pic on my phone but im definately not posting it lol!, its my front 2 on the top, just imagine what you would look like with your front 2 teeth missing and youll get the picture :2thumb:. X


I've got one top front tooth missing, so I can imagine :lol:


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX

snowgoose said:


> I've got one top front tooth missing, so I can imagine :lol:


Lol, how come its missing? X


----------



## Dee_Williams

my o/h has no top teeth at all..........................


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Aww, don't be like that! you know I love your hugshakes really! :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> I so wasn't! I think you were avoiding me. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't, I only realised how close I was to him when we got home and spoke about it. :lol2: If I saw him I would have said something!


but you saw me and didnt say anything


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I so wasn't! I think you were avoiding me. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Nope, If I had seen you I would of said hi, and probably ened up doing some hugshake thingy aswell :blush: :lol2:





vivalabam said:


> No I didn't, I only realised how close I was to him when we got home and spoke about it. :lol2: If I saw him I would have said something!


 
No you wouldn't you waould of hidden  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX

Dee_Williams said:


> my o/h has no top teeth at all..........................


Lol, i thought it felt weird missing 2 but i bet thats a strange feeling missing all of them! X


----------



## Bagger293

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Lol, how come its missing? X


Everyone in Scotland has missing prominent teeth, have you never seen cartoon stereotypes?


----------



## empirecook




----------



## Dee_Williams

we aren't in scotland stuart. we'd get better money ofr our cows if we were!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

empirecook said:


> image


hey 

anyway.. i think we should all trade numbers for kempton
kerry.. what's yours?
for kempton ofc :whistling2:


----------



## Bagger293

I was referring to Jake! :lol2:

Dunno why ur other half is missing teeth...?

And how come cows are better price up here?


----------



## Dee_Williams

the boring answer? it's to do with tb and bvd. scotland actually does something about animal health, england doesn't.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> hey
> 
> anyway.. i think we should all trade numbers for kempton
> kerry.. what's yours?
> for kempton ofc :whistling2:


 Probably

07trywhenolder


----------



## Bagger293

Oh, yeah, that's a shame that England don't keep up on animal health =[


----------



## empirecook

spinnin_tom said:


> hey
> 
> anyway.. i think we should all trade numbers for kempton
> kerry.. what's yours?
> for kempton ofc :whistling2:


Hi. How are you mate?

And dude. If a women gives you her number that easily...Stay away.


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX

Bagger293 said:


> Everyone in Scotland has missing prominent teeth, have you never seen cartoon stereotypes?


Kind of yeah but never paid much attention . X


----------



## snowgoose

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Lol, how come its missing? X


got drunk and kissed the pavement


----------



## Dee_Williams

snowgoose said:


> got drunk and kissed the pavement


i am disappointed. i expected a much more glamorous story.


----------



## spinnin_tom

empirecook said:


> Hi. How are you mate?
> 
> And dude. If a women gives you her number that easily...Stay away.


hey 
i'm good, and it was worth a try
you don't ask, you don't get : victory:




snowgoose said:


> got drunk and kissed the pavement


overall a good night out


----------



## snowgoose

nah, it involved waking up in hospital the next day :lol2:


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX

snowgoose said:


> got drunk and kissed the pavement


Haha omg, did it hurt? i had no idea what had happened at first then i found 2 teeth on the floor one of them flew across the other side of the room, i look abit like this > :crazy:, hehe. X


----------



## snowgoose

no idea, I didn't feel a thing :lol:

I can't remember it myself. Only from what I was told.


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX

Dee_Williams said:


> i am disappointed. i expected a much more glamorous story.


Mine wasnt that good a story either, colliding with a wall lol. makes me sound clumsy. X


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX

snowgoose said:


> no idea, I didn't feel a thing :lol:
> 
> I can't remember it myself. Only from what I was told.


So you was very very drunk then ? X


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> but you saw me and didnt say anything


I didn't see you too be fair, you jumped up on me from behind! :whistling2:



Biggys said:


> Nope, If I had seen you I would of said hi, and probably ened up doing some hugshake thingy aswell :blush: :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> No you wouldn't you waould of hidden  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha I know, how weird, probably the 2 most easy people to spot and we couldn't find each other! well you better come otherwise there will be no hugshaking! 



spinnin_tom said:


> hey
> 
> anyway.. i think we should all trade numbers for kempton
> kerry.. what's yours?
> for kempton ofc :whistling2:


I shall PM you, I gave it to Jack the other day, there's a meeting or something in the morning? 



empirecook said:


> Hi. How are you mate?
> 
> And dude. If a women gives you her number that easily...Stay away.


Well you know me, I like the young ones. :mf_dribble:


----------



## snowgoose

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> So you was very very drunk then ? X


yes, ended with me kissing the pavement, maybe knocking myself out ( no-one knows if I did :lol: )

Some random stranger finding me, calling an ambulance, me waking up in hospital, thinking I was at a hotel and went downstairs looking for my mates ( we were in the hotel drinking )

So, there's my story :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i'd like to see you drunk. think you'd be entertaining. :lol2:


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX

snowgoose said:


> yes, ended with me kissing the pavement, maybe knocking myself out ( no-one knows if I did :lol: )
> 
> Some random stranger finding me, calling an ambulance, me waking up in hospital, thinking I was at a hotel and went downstairs looking for my mates ( we were in the hotel drinking )
> 
> So, there's my story :lol2:


Lol, im thinking you probaby did, at least some nice person called you an ambulence, i know that most people just walk past and leave drunk people lying on the floor. where did your mates go to? X


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX

Dee_Williams said:


> i'd like to see you drunk. think you'd be entertaining. :lol2:


Haha i think most people are hilarious drunk. X


----------



## Dee_Williams

i'm pretty boring unless i am completely gone.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I didn't see you too be fair, you jumped up on me from behind! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I know, how weird, probably the 2 most easy people to spot and we couldn't find each other! well you better come otherwise there will be no hugshaking!
> 
> 
> 
> *I shall PM you, I gave it to Jack the other day, there's a meeting or something in the morning? *
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know me, I like the young ones. :mf_dribble:


Well dont I feel left out!


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX

Dee_Williams said:


> i'm pretty boring unless i am completely gone.


I try to concentrate on standing up mostly at first, then i get really drunk and i babble nonsence and wobble around allover the place, i also get what i would call liquid confidence and i do things i would never do sober lol. X


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Well dont I feel left out!


You never asked!


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> i'd like to see you drunk. think you'd be entertaining. :lol2:


Well, I don't know what I'm like when drunk, so can't say if I'm entertaining or not :lol2:



Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Lol, im thinking you probaby did, at least some nice person called you an ambulence, i know that most people just walk past and leave drunk people lying on the floor. where did your mates go to? X


They went home, I stayed at the hotel for a last drink :lol:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> You never asked!


Im going to the same meet! :lol2: 
I dont think I want it now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha I know, how weird, probably the 2 most easy people to spot and we couldn't find each other! well you better come otherwise there will be no hugshaking!


Exactly, it's not like I'm hard to miss is it :lol2:


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX

snowgoose said:


> Well, I don't know what I'm like when drunk, so can't say if I'm entertaining or not :lol2:
> 
> They went home, I stayed at the hotel for a last drink :lol:


You sound entertaining lol, Haha! didnt you have a awful hangover, i cant touch alcohol the day after a night out i cant even look at it. X


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> i'm pretty boring unless i am completely gone.




Woo boring sober and boring drunk, great stuff


----------



## snowgoose

nah, the hospital did something ( think they gave me some kind of drugs :lol2: )

Like I said, I don't remember.


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Im going to the same meet! :lol2:
> I dont think I want it now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Don't have it then. :whistling2:



Biggys said:


> Exactly, it's not like I'm hard to miss is it :lol2:


I've no idea how I managed to. :lol2:

I just had some Ben and Jerrys, nom nom! Also had cheese cake earlier, diet has well and truly gone. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Don't have it then. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> I've no idea how I managed to. :lol2:
> 
> I just had some Ben and Jerrys, nom nom! Also had cheese cake earlier, diet has well and truly gone. :blush:


*Trys soo hard to resist* ahh I want it :lol2:


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX

snowgoose said:


> nah, the hospital did something ( think they gave me some kind of drugs :lol2: )
> 
> Like I said, I don't remember.


Some kind of drugs sounds fun lol, ah well at least you sound like you had a good night before the pavement smashing began. X


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> *Trys soo hard to resist* ahh I want it :lol2:


Are you sure? not going to change your mind again? :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I've no idea how I managed to. :lol2:
> 
> I just had some Ben and Jerrys, nom nom! Also had cheese cake earlier, diet has well and truly gone. :blush:


 
I'll wear my hat, so you can see me :lol2:

and Nice :mf_dribble:


----------



## spinnin_tom

guess what i'm getting at kempton, from the nicest person in the world?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> guess what i'm getting at kempton, from the nicest person in the world?


I'm not getting you anything ?


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Are you sure? not going to change your mind again? :whistling2:


Im pretty sure :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I'll wear my hat, so you can see me :lol2:
> 
> and Nice :mf_dribble:


Too be fair you're 6 ft 5, if I can't notice you normally I don't think a hat will make a difference! :lol2:

I'm usually too busy looking at all the stalls to notice people, unless they are right in my way and I'm glaring at them. :whistling2: That's how I noticed Tom. 
:blush:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Im pretty sure :lol2:


I'll PM you then. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I'm not getting you anything ?


well what does that mean you aren't ?


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'll PM you then. :lol2:


*trys to hide excitement* :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> *trys to hide excitement* :whistling2:


We know the size of your feet, I don't think that will be possible. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Too be fair you're 6 ft 5, if I can't notice you normally I don't think a hat will make a difference! :lol2:
> 
> I'm usually too busy looking at all the stalls to notice people, unless they are right in my way and I'm glaring at them. :whistling2: That's how I noticed Tom.
> :blush:


and somehow i never noticed you 
like i said, poke me


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Im pretty Gay:lol2:


How vewry open of you dude 



vivalabam said:


> Too be fair you're 6 ft 5, if I can't notice you normally I don't think a hat will make a difference! :lol2:


But it's black with a HUGE yellow MAC tools patch on it :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> I'm usually too busy looking at all the stalls to notice people, unless they are right in my way and I'm glaring at them. :whistling2: That's how I noticed Tom.
> :blush:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> We know the size of your feet, I don't think that will be possible. :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> and somehow i never noticed you
> like i said, poke me


Haha too be fair you were pretty busy! I will do in future, I didn't know it was you at first. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> How vewry open of you dude
> 
> 
> 
> But it's black with a HUGE yellow MAC tools patch on it :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


:lol2: Well I'll actually keep my eyes open this time, well if you can go!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Well I'll actually keep my eyes open this time, well if you can go!


If I can't go, come and kidnap me please :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> If I can't go, come and kidnap me please :flrt:


I might have to! :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I might have to! :flrt:


 So I just stand about waiting for a white van with sweets yeah ? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> So I just stand about waiting for a white van with sweets yeah ? :lol2:


Yeah, but the way I am at the moment, I may eat the sweets. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, but the way I am at the moment, I may eat the sweets. :blush:


That's fine, it's not the sweets i'm interested in :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> That's fine, it's not the sweets i'm interested in :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well that's good then! I can offer you 9p cheese cake? :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

you can eat the sweets whilst he eats you! :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Well that's good then! I can offer you 9p cheese cake? :whistling2:


That'll do :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> you can eat the sweets whilst he eats you! :whistling2:


Plan.... :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> you can eat the sweets whilst he eats you! :whistling2:


:gasp: Not sure what to say other than, I'm sure that's illegal! 



Biggys said:


> That'll do :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Good stuff! It was reduced from £3.29. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Plan.... :whistling2: :lol2:


thought you might like that :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :gasp: Not sure what to say other than, I'm sure that's illegal!
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff! It was reduced from £3.29. :lol2:


we already established it isn't illegal....


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :gasp: Not sure what to say other than, I'm sure that's illegal!


so is kidnapping me :Na_Na_Na_Na:





vivalabam said:


> Good stuff! It was reduced from £3.29. :lol2:


 
Awesome 



geckodelta said:


> thought you might like that :whistling2:


you know me to well :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> we already established it isn't illegal....


Pretty sure it could be. :whistling2:



Biggys said:


> so is kidnapping me :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> you know me to well :lol2:


No kidnapping you is fine! :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Pretty sure it could be. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> No kidnapping you is fine! :whistling2:


yeah your right... letting tyler do it would be wrong....
me on the other hand :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> yeah your right... letting tyler do it would be wrong....
> me on the other hand :whistling2:


Is that the time, I need to go play some CoD :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Is that the time, I need to go play some CoD :whistling2:


cod? I dont know about that but im up for some tuna :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Pretty sure it could be. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> No kidnapping you is fine! :whistling2:


well I'm waiting :Na_Na_Na_Na:



vivalabam said:


> Is that the time, I need to go play some CoD :whistling2:


looking for somethign to do with you hands ? 

Try knitting :whistling2:



geckodelta said:


> cod? I dont know about that but im up for some tuna :whistling2:


 
that is wrong on so many levels :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> well I'm waiting :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> looking for somethign to do with you hands ?
> 
> Try knitting :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is wrong on so many levels :lol2:


Its right on soo many levels :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Its right on soo many levels :lol2:


No, no it's not :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> No, no it's not :gasp:


your just too jel


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> your just too jel


No, No I'm not, if a girl smells remotely like tuna, I'm not going to be "jel" as you put it


----------



## vivalabam

Just fed my Congo a daddy long legs, she seems very happy!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> No, No I'm not, if a girl smells remotely like tuna, I'm not going to be "jel" as you put it


Thats a fair point...
some girl got on my bus earlier and she really smelt of fish :gasp: and she doesnt eat fish... so yeah.... :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Just fed my Congo a daddy long legs, she seems very happy!


 
Awww that is awesome 



geckodelta said:


> Thats a fair point...
> some girl got on my bus earlier and she really smelt of fish :gasp: and she doesnt eat fish... so yeah.... :lol2:


Ewwwwwwww


----------



## empirecook

geckodelta said:


> Thats a fair point...
> some girl got on my bus earlier and she really smelt of fish :gasp: and she doesnt eat fish... so yeah.... :lol2:


Was her name Dee by any chance?
:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> Was her name Dee by any chance?
> :whistling2:


Someone's getting a little brave now she isn't here


----------



## vivalabam

My forum had broken, it won't let me send messages for some reason, it wouldn't let me post here for a bit!


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> Someone's getting a little brave now she isn't here


I'm already destined a slap from her, so i got nothing to loose. :2thumb:

:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> My forum had broken, it won't let me send messages for some reason, it wouldn't let me post here for a bit!


Awww that sucks 

psssst that was a good excuse for avoiding callum


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> I'm already destined a slap from her, so i got nothing to loose. :2thumb:
> 
> :whistling2:


You have, she might slap you and stomp on your sack :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww that sucks
> 
> psssst that was a good excuse for avoiding callum


LOL! I'm playing S&D, I get time to type, it just wouldn't let me!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! I'm playing S&D, I get time to type, it just wouldn't let me!


Awwwww lol :lol2:


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> You have, she might slap you and stomp on your sack :gasp:












Also, who is this callum? Sounds like a vivalabam dribbler. Any proposals yet? oo:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> image
> 
> Also, who is this callum? Sounds like a vivalabam dribbler. Any proposals yet? oo:


 
LMFAO :lol2::lol2::lol2:


And he is, proper little stalker


----------



## vivalabam

Mum just moaned at me for moving her leafy eggs, like mum you put them in the shed, I don't think it matters if I moved them into a different pot, they won't hatch now!


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> LMFAO :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> And he is, proper little stalker


Bless him! How old is he? :2thumb:

Forgot to say! don't add sack/balls to the equation. Makes my eyes water. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Mum just moaned at me for moving her leafy eggs, like mum you put them in the shed, I don't think it matters if I moved them into a different pot, they won't hatch now!


why does moving them kill them ? :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> why does moving them kill them ? :blush:


:lol2: It's just the fact it's cold in the shed!


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> Bless him! How old is he? :2thumb:
> 
> Forgot to say! don't add sack/balls to the equation. Makes my eyes water. :lol2:


He is 16, month or so older than me :lol2:

You try having someone say how funny the film teeth was......that was the most painful flim ever :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

I'm a bit worried, I've not seen Rodger yet today. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: It's just the fact it's cold in the shed!


ahhh fair enough :2thumb:


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> He is 16, month or so older than me :lol2:
> 
> You try having someone say how funny the film teeth was......that was the most painful flim ever :gasp:


:lol2:

Is that teeth film about women having teeth in her vaj? If so, I have heard of it. But not seen it. I don't do horrors...

Yes, I am scared of scary movies. Even hot fuzz/shaun of the dead. :blush: I hate things jumping out at me. 

Someone mentions paranormal activity to me...I instantly get freaked out. Couldn't sleep for a week after watching that film in the cinema. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Is that teeth film about women having teeth in her vaj? If so, I have heard of it. But not seen it. I don't do horrors...


Yeah the She-trap bite of the He-pole....

:lol2:



empirecook said:


> Yes, I am scared of scary movies. Even hot fuzz/shaun of the dead. :blush: I hate things jumping out at me.
> 
> Someone mentions paranormal activity to me...I instantly get freaked out. Couldn't sleep for a week after watching that film in the cinema. :blush:


You soft git :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

empirecook said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Is that teeth film about women having teeth in her vaj? If so, I have heard of it. But not seen it. I don't do horrors...
> 
> Yes, I am scared of scary movies. Even hot fuzz/shaun of the dead. :blush: I hate things jumping out at me.
> 
> Someone mentions paranormal activity to me...I instantly get freaked out. Couldn't sleep for a week after watching that film in the cinema. :blush:


Haha you wimp! i love films like that, Paranormal Activity is actually a really good film, so low budget but they did so much with it. 

I've seen teeth, what a dreadful film! Wasn't scary, was just badly done.


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> Yeah the She-trap bite of the He-pole....
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> You soft git :lol2:


:gasp:

It's embarrassing! 

Most embarrassing moment to do with that was A girl liked me a while ago, And asked if I wanted to go cinema. Met her there and I explained I HATE horrors...she said I was "sweet", so we watched a comedy. In the cinema we got close - As you do. (everything was going well at this point) And started chatting, she then asked what I want to do career wise. I said butchery/slaughter, next thing I knew...She got up, said she's vegan and walked out of the film and called me a heartless f:censor:k. 

:blush:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> :gasp:
> 
> It's embarrassing!
> 
> Most embarrassing moment to do with that was A girl liked me a while ago, And asked if I wanted to go cinema. Met her there and I explained I HATE horrors...she said I was "sweet", so we watched a comedy. In the cinema we got close - As you do. (everything was going well at this point) And started chatting, she then asked what I want to do career wise. I said butchery/slaughter, next thing I knew...She got up, said she's vegan and walked out of the film and called me a heartless f:censor:k.
> 
> :blush:


Bwhahahahaahaha :lol2::lol2:

sorry to laugh but that is too perfect :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

empirecook said:


> :gasp:
> 
> It's embarrassing!
> 
> Most embarrassing moment to do with that was A girl liked me a while ago, And asked if I wanted to go cinema. Met her there and I explained I HATE horrors...she said I was "sweet", so we watched a comedy. In the cinema we got close - As you do. (everything was going well at this point) And started chatting, she then asked what I want to do career wise. I said butchery/slaughter, next thing I knew...She got up, said she's vegan and walked out of the film and called me a heartless f:censor:k.
> 
> :blush:


People talk during the cinema? I just watch the film. :blush:


----------



## empirecook

vivalabam said:


> People talk during the cinema? I just watch the film. :blush:


OH How much this made me laugh!

I must say though. Cinemas are one of the most boring places to take someone you like. Ice skating is such a winner!


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> Bwhahahahaahaha :lol2::lol2:
> 
> sorry to laugh but that is too perfect :lol2:


To be honest. I'm glad she walked out or never attempted to take things further. 

Couldn't hack being with a vegan/veggie. I would end up going crackers!


----------



## vivalabam

empirecook said:


> OH How much this made me laugh!
> 
> I must say though. Cinemas are one of the most boring places to take someone you like. Ice skating is such a winner!


Yeah, I get annoyed when people try and talk, like shut up, I can't hear the film! I paid all that money to go, I want to listen to it. :lol2:

I like going for meals, mainly because I like food, nom nom!


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> To be honest. I'm glad she walked out or never attempted to take things further.
> 
> Couldn't hack being with a vegan/veggie. I would end up going crackers!


Same I couldn't be dealing wiht that crap, I like steak way to much to give it up :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> Ice skating is such a winner!


No it's not.... :lol2:

I went Iceskating with some mate I didn't skate (cos of the knee) I ended up chatting to these two blonde chicks all day, then left about 10 mins before we did, I got out side and we had to walk past them to get out, I was to busy having a look, I tripped on a concrete bollock and cut my leg and bust my collar bone.....fun times. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

empirecook said:


> To be honest. I'm glad she walked out or never attempted to take things further.
> 
> Couldn't hack being with a vegan/veggie. I would end up going crackers!


I couldn't either, I like meat too much, if they didn't mind cooking it for me, or being around it I'm not too bothered, but if I had to cook for myself I'd be like no m8. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I couldn't either, *I like meat too much*, if they didn't mind cooking it for me, or being around it I'm not too bothered, but if I had to cook for myself I'd be like no m8. :whistling2:


 Giggity......:mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Biggys said:


> I tripped on a concrete bollock


LMFAO I did not trip on a concrete bollock :lol2:


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> No it's not.... :lol2:
> 
> I went Iceskating with some mate I didn't skate (cos of the knee) I ended up chatting to these two blonde chicks all day, then left about 10 mins before we did, I got out side and we had to walk past them to get out, I was to busy having a look, I tripped on a concrete bollock and cut my leg and bust my collar bone.....fun times. :lol2:


If you like a girl, and know she likes you. Take her ice skating!

It's such a winner because you can both get closer to each other  Even more of a winner is going around december time. It gets dark early, Christmas lights are out, and might be some local outdoor ice rinks. I use to go bluewater alot. :2thumb:

concrete bollock?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> No it's not.... :lol2:
> 
> I went Iceskating with some mate I didn't skate (cos of the knee) I ended up chatting to these two blonde chicks all day, then left about 10 mins before we did, I got out side and we had to walk past them to get out, I was to busy having a look, I tripped on a concrete bollock and cut my leg and bust my collar bone.....fun times. :lol2:


I walked into a bin once staring at some guy I liked. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> If you like a girl, and know she likes you. Take her ice skating!
> 
> It's such a winner because you can both get closer to each other  Even more of a winner is going around december time. It gets dark early, Christmas lights are out, and might be some local outdoor ice rinks. I use to go bluewater alot. :2thumb:


I can't skate :blush:



vivalabam said:


> I walked into a bin once staring at some guy I liked. :blush:


 
and awww bless ya :lol2:


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> I can't skate :blush:


More of a reason to go with a girl!

It's a laugh. And more you go, the more easier it becomes!


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Giggity......:mf_dribble::lol2:


LOL! :blush:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> More of a reason to go with a girl!
> 
> It's a laugh. And more you go, the more easier it becomes!


Tell you what dude I'll try it once : victory:

Andddddddddd I'll have A&E in speed dial :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

empirecook said:


> More of a reason to go with a girl!
> 
> It's a laugh. And more you go, the more easier it becomes!


I hate ice skating, if any one took me on a date there I'd jab them in the eye. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! :blush:


Why ya blushing Kerry ? :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I hate ice skating, if any one took me on a date there I'd jab them in the eye. :whistling2:


Ooo Feisty


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> Tell you what dude I'll try it once : victory:
> 
> Andddddddddd I'll have A&E in speed dial :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:2thumb:

And...If you know your going to flop. Reach out for the bum or buns. Blame it on falling over. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> And...If you know your going to flop. Reach out for the bum or buns. Blame it on falling over. :whistling2:


I just had a horrific thought then :gasp:

Rod on then face plant onto ice......OUCH :gasp:


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> Why ya blushing Kerry ? :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


She wants Callums fillet. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> She wants Callums fillet. :whistling2:


Well mini kiev :lol2:


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> Well mini kiev :lol2:


Ha!

And just like a true mini kiev!...

It has hardly any sauce. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> Ha!
> 
> And just like a true mini kiev!...
> 
> It has hardly any sauce. :whistling2:


BOOOOOM!!!!! true team work *high fives* 8)


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> BOOOOOM!!!!! true team work *high fives* 8)


----------



## Biggys

Argh :censor:

I love teggies, but one just dive bombed off the ceiling on to my face :gasp:

I kinda pull a spaz face :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Why ya blushing Kerry ? :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm always blushing. 



empirecook said:


> She wants Callums fillet. :whistling2:


I'm still sure that's illegal. :whistling2:

Was fell funny, I'm playing MW2 and these guys were just team killing, there were like kill vivalabam she has crates! Then the other one was like I can't I'm out for a minute! 

Like suckas! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'm always blushing.


^ Dissmisive at it's best :lol2: 






vivalabam said:


> Was fell funny, I'm playing MW2 and these guys were just team killing, there were like kill vivalabam she has crates! Then the other one was like I can't I'm out for a minute!
> 
> Like suckas! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Did I ever get to give you a game ? :hmm:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> ^ Dissmisive at it's best :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I ever get to give you a game ? :hmm:


No you didn't!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> No you didn't!


I have you on my live list :hmm:


When I get live next I'll give you a game 

and I'll let you win so you don't cry :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## empirecook

vivalabam said:


> I'm still sure that's illegal. :whistling2:


He's 16...So it's entirely legal.

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I have you on my live list :hmm:
> 
> 
> When I get live next I'll give you a game
> 
> and I'll let you win so you don't cry :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Don't you mean I'll whoop your ass boy! :lol2:

I'm off to bed now, I'm tired since I got woke up early by those stupid crickets. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Don't you mean I'll whoop your ass boy! :lol2:


Well Only if you are a good girl 





vivalabam said:


> I'm off to bed now, I'm tired since I got woke up early by those stupid crickets. :whip:


 
Awww ok, Night Night kerry x :flrt:


p.s to answer you question on facebook, I do have bright blue eyes


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Well Only if you are a good girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww ok, Night Night kerry x :flrt:
> 
> 
> p.s to answer you question on facebook, I do have bright blue eyes


I thought you did, I want a better picture of them when I wake up tomorrow! 

Night night! :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> He's 16...So it's entirely legal.
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
This is what I thought :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I thought you did, I want a better picture of them when I wake up tomorrow!
> 
> Night night! :flrt:


Ok :flrt:

And Night :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

anyone good wiht computers about ? :bash:


----------



## Dee_Williams

morning all.

i feel rough as toast this morning. think i'll go back to 2 hours sleep tonight. i felt fine yesterday. sigh.

so if anyone wants ot keep me company i think i'll be mooching on the internet most of the night and the morning :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

I feel like rubbish too =[

Took me ages to get to sleep and then I just had a dream and woke up again =[

Kept getting woken up by those confounded mice again too!! :blahblah:


----------



## Dee_Williams

get a cat, they are good mouse traps! :no1:

a fun and exciting day of college lined up hon??


----------



## Bagger293

Nah, Tuesday's the worst day =[ history & archaeology followed by environmental awareness! =[

Cat would have to live in the attic! :lol2: mice never come out of there but there are one million of the wee scamps!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> morning all.
> 
> i feel rough as toast this morning. think i'll go back to 2 hours sleep tonight. i felt fine yesterday. sigh.
> 
> so if anyone wants ot keep me company i think i'll be mooching on the internet most of the night and the morning :lol2:


Aww that sucks.  Well I'll no doubt be up quite late, I usually am! Rodger didn't escape last night I don't think. 

I'm honestly starting to think he isn't as bad as people make out, he is cute. I lifted up the tank to take some photos and he vanished behind his log. Not exactly the crazy thing people make out. Although I bet I'll change my mind if he runs at me lol! 



Bagger293 said:


> I feel like rubbish too =[
> 
> Took me ages to get to sleep and then I just had a dream and woke up again =[
> 
> Kept getting woken up by those confounded mice again too!! :blahblah:


Not good either!  I got woken up by some stupid man ringing the doorbell, I didn't want him to read the meters yesterday, I don't today either! Especially when I'm asleep! :whip:


----------



## empirecook

Nice pics in 18+ Dee. :mf_dribble:

:whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

shut it you. they've been posted before. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Wish I could see!  

I just found out the tanks I use have a 5 litre one! Like yey! I'm always using the 3 litre ones. :lol2: Can only get them online and they are like £8... At least I know I can get them online. :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

you so don't want to see them kerry. :lol2:

ahh that sounds good then, reasonable too. are they proper beastie tanks or ones to adapt?

i've just been attacking sweet jars with a soldering iron and a glue gun.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> you so don't want to see them kerry. :lol2:
> 
> ahh that sounds good then, reasonable too. are they proper beastie tanks or ones to adapt?
> 
> i've just been attacking sweet jars with a soldering iron and a glue gun.


I do want to see them! 

They are just so awesome, they are like clip tubs. Even my pede hasn't escaped out of it yet. :lol2: I'm looking at the bigger ones, see if they would fit in out room. I decided at Kempton I'm going to get a glass tank to put this tank in. I like Rodger to be double boxed! But I'm looking at the next size up, my pede fits in this one now, but if he decides to grow he won't. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i't s better ot be safe than sorry, those beasties have a nasty bite. we don't want ot lose you kerry! :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i't s better ot be safe than sorry, those beasties have a nasty bite. we don't want ot lose you kerry! :flrt:


I've messaged the OH, like can you buy it for me. :lol2: then I can put air holes on the top instead of the side, and have a nice glass tank to put him in, I'll then be able to see him and everything, perfect! He will still no doubt escape. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ahhh i am sure he won't. he loves you really.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> ahhh i am sure he won't. he loves you really.


Haha I hope so, I don't fancy having to find him! 

I've messaged the OH, the tanks come in sizes 14" by 9" or 10" by 9", I'm not sure which one to get. I'd have to get a glass tank about 4" wider than the actual tank, trying to work out if they will have tank 18"-20" by 13"-15", it's pretty big! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

how big will rodger get??


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> how big will rodger get??


I think they get to around 8", I'd rather not have to rehome him again, for obvious reasons! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah that isn't quite as bad as i thought then. but big enough!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> ah that isn't quite as bad as i thought then. but big enough!!!


Yeah that's exactly what I was thinking. :lol2: I didn't one a huge one, but I didn't want a little one. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

he is very pretty, in a scary as :censor: way.

i have an empty exo one of the tall ones. was thinking of putting one lot of roaches in it but am not sure which ones. any ideas???


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> he is very pretty, in a scary as :censor: way.
> 
> i have an empty exo one of the tall ones. was thinking of putting one lot of roaches in it but am not sure which ones. any ideas???


Yeah he really is! He's not so bad behind 2 layers of plastic. :lol2:

I'm not sure, I don't really know a lot about roaches!


----------



## Dee_Williams

2 layers of thick reinforced metal would make me happy. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> 2 layers of thick reinforced metal would make me happy. :lol2:


Ooo yeah good thinking, I may have to look into that lol! wouldn't see him much though. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

lmao. but you would feel safe. 

o actually maybe you wouldn't. :roll2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> lmao. but you would feel safe.
> 
> o actually maybe you wouldn't. :roll2:


It would still probably get out lol!


----------



## Dee_Williams

one thing i do want to know...... why did you call it rodger?? :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> one thing i do want to know...... why did you call it rodger?? :gasp:


No idea, I just think it suited him lol! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

fair enough really. my animals get named the first name that pops into my head, it tends ot suit them then. hence a calf called tango, the bull is wallace, the boar is william and 2 of the cats are trouble and mischief.


----------



## Biggys

Afternoon all


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> fair enough really. my animals get named the first name that pops into my head, it tends ot suit them then. hence a calf called tango, the bull is wallace, the boar is william and 2 of the cats are trouble and mischief.


Yeah I'm the same, first thing they remind me of, that's what they get called. My OH called Rodger Killerpede. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> Afternoon all


Hey Tyler, where the eye picture?!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hey Tyler, where the eye picture?!


I haven't taken one yet, I only got up a while ago :blush:

I was up till 6am chatting to someone  :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

kerry he's been cheating on you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I haven't taken one yet, I only got up a while ago :blush:
> 
> I was up till 6am chatting to someone  :lol2:


Go take one now! :flrt:



Dee_Williams said:


> kerry he's been cheating on you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :gasp::gasp::gasp:


I know, sad times.  There's me, just going to bed and he stays up all night chatting up some bird!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Go take one now! :flrt:


Ok : victory:





vivalabam said:


> I know, sad times.  There's me, just going to bed and he stays up all night chatting up some bird!


 
How do you know it was a girl ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

bloody disgraceful is what ti is. :bash:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> bloody disgraceful is what ti is. :bash:


Hardly :lol2:

Was just chatting :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

and i am a pure as the driven snow virgin. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> and i am a pure as the driven snow virgin. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2::lol2:

I'm a guy but funnily enough I am capable of holding a clean convo


----------



## Dee_Williams

:gasp::gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Ok : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know it was a girl ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


A guy can keep your attention for that long?! :whistling2:



Dee_Williams said:


> bloody disgraceful is what ti is. :bash:


He is, I'd never dream of doing that. :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah kerry, of course you are pure and innocent too. :halo::halo:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> ah kerry, of course you are pure and innocent too. :halo::halo:


Of course! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> :gasp::gasp:





vivalabam said:


> A guy can keep your attention for that long?! :whistling2:


Touche :lol2:





vivalabam said:


> He is, I'd never dream of doing that. :whistling2:


Did you ever get MSN ?  :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Helllooo!


----------



## Dee_Williams

hey jack!!!


good day??


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Touche :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever get MSN ?  :lol2:


I didn't, I feel I'm too old. :blush:



Trootle said:


> Helllooo!


Hey ya!


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> hey jack!!!
> 
> 
> good day??


Yeh it was alright!

Yours??


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I didn't, I feel I'm too old. :blush:


:lol2:


If I get to kempton I'm sure I could make you feel younger......:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

we can see you begging entry to 18+ in off topic you know tyler. 

kerry hasn't posted in there you know.


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I didn't, I feel I'm too old. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ya!


Hey hey! 

YOu alright?


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> we can see you begging entry to 18+ in off topic you know tyler.
> 
> kerry hasn't posted in there you know.


Not begging 

Just generally inquiring :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

looked like begging to me. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> looked like begging to me. :whistling2:


Is that just wishful thinking ?


----------



## Dee_Williams

no. 5 letter rule. sigh.


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> If I get to kempton I'm sure I could make you feel younger......:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Or older! You may go on about what kids are into these days, pepper pig or whatever it's called. :whistling2:



Dee_Williams said:


> we can see you begging entry to 18+ in off topic you know tyler.
> 
> kerry hasn't posted in there you know.


LOL! :lol2:



Trootle said:


> Hey hey!
> 
> YOu alright?


Not too bad thanks, yourself? I'm doing quite well on my x box, it doesn't happen often!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Or older! You may go on about what kids are into these days, pepper pig or whatever it's called. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bad thanks, yourself? I'm doing quite well on my x box, it doesn't happen often!


Im good thanks!

Sounds fun! I havnt been on mine for aggges! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> no. 5 letter rule. sigh.


:gasp:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Or older! You may go on about what kids are into these days, pepper pig or whatever it's called. :whistling2:


*must resist making pork/meat joke* :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

a pork/meat joke would be pretty tenuous with that link tbh.


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Im good thanks!
> 
> Sounds fun! I havnt been on mine for aggges! :lol2:


I go on mine every day, I'm a bit sad. :blush:



Biggys said:


> *must resist making pork/meat joke* :blush:


:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Still need to take that eye picture :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Still need to take that eye picture :lol2:


Do it! :whip:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Do it! :whip:


One eye close up or like both eyes ? :lol:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_hello people, _
_im out of my comfort zone which is in the snake section :lol2:_


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _hello people, _
> _im out of my comfort zone which is in the snake section :lol2:_


Heya Emmie : victory:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> One eye close up or like both eyes ? :lol:


A picture of each? :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> A picture of each? :flrt:


Ok then 


Pale kid raps fast - YouTube this kid just blew my frigging mind :O


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Ok then
> 
> 
> Pale kid raps fast - YouTube this kid just blew my frigging mind :O


Yey! :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yey! :flrt:


So easily pleased :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

maybe she is gonna poke them out and keep them?? your eyes that is.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> maybe she is gonna poke them out and keep them?? your eyes that is.


She might :gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

be afraid.......... :devil:


----------



## Biggys

There you go :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

holy crap that frit me then. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> holy crap that frit me then. :lol2:


 Good :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

o that's nice that is! i am gonna go cry now 
look


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> o that's nice that is! i am gonna go cry now
> look


Dont cry Dee! :gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

aww thank you jack. 

nice ot know someone cares. sniff.
















:roll2: :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> aww thank you jack.
> 
> nice ot know someone cares. sniff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roll2: :lol2:


I care  :flrt:

:lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

awwww :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> o that's nice that is! i am gonna go cry now
> look


Awww don't cry  *hugs*


----------



## Dee_Williams

it was you. points. :devil:

:lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> it was you. points. :devil:
> 
> :lol2:


It was Ty :gasp:

Ty appologise to Dee NOOOW! 

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> it was you. points. :devil:
> 
> :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

aww that is so cute. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> aww that is so cute. :lol2:


It is isn't it :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i don't forgive you though. :lol2:

you are mean. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i don't forgive you though. :lol2:
> 
> you are mean. :whip:


Well I'm sure I could work out some way of getting you to forgive me 

:whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

you'll struggle. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Well I'm sure I could work out some way of getting you to forgive me
> 
> :whistling2:


Ty :devil:

:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

D'aaaaw!


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> There you go :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:flrt: I love your eyes! Can I have them? Mine are boring and brown.


----------



## Dee_Williams

all i get tagged in on fb is spider and cockroach pics. lovely. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Another pic.. Cant help it :lol2:


The roach and its shed skin!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> all i get tagged in on fb is spider and cockroach pics. lovely. :lol2:


I know, same! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> all i get tagged in on fb is spider and cockroach pics. lovely. :lol2:


What other pics did you have in mind to be tagged in  

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

none. you are underage. :lol2:

i have a burning desire to avoid prison ta. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> none. you are underage. :lol2:
> 
> i have a burning desire to avoid prison ta. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


What where you thinking off being tagged in :O :shock: :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> none. you are underage. :lol2:
> 
> i have a burning desire to avoid prison ta. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Me too, but no one seems to listen to me. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Me too, but no one seems to listen to me. :whip:


Because you keep up with that whip 


And the eye pictures are up


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Because you keep up with that whip
> 
> 
> And the eye pictures are up


My own fault then. :whistling2:

I saw, they are awesome! :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i dunno with you lot. you scare me tbh. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> My own fault then. :whistling2:


Yep :Na_Na_Na_Na:



vivalabam said:


> I saw, they are awesome! :flrt:


 tis weird in the picture you asked about they were ice blue, and they were dark this time, they must change or somethign :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yep :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> tis weird in the picture you asked about they were ice blue, and they were dark this time, they must change or somethign :lol2:


That's what I thought they look lighter in the picture you took the other day, maybe you need to take a photo in the middle of the night. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> That's what I thought they look lighter in the picture you took the other day, maybe you need to take a photo in the middle of the night. :lol2:


 I might do tonight actually :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I might do tonight actually :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


Yey! :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yey! :flrt:


So you better stay online so you can see them then


----------



## spinnin_tom

evening :d
TYLER, YOU GOING TO KEMPTON ODER WAS?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> So you better stay online so you can see them then


I probably will be. :lol2:

I just ate 1/4 of a cheese cake and 3/4 of a tub of Ben and Jerrys. I'm regretting it now. :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening all!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening all!


Hello! you've not posted for a while, where have you been!


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Hello! you've not posted for a while, where have you been!



Ive been around, just havent felt like posting for a bit!

Im currently on the train going home from work!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Ive been around, just havent felt like posting for a bit!
> 
> Im currently on the train going home from work!


Ah right fair enough. :lol2:

Sounds fun! I'm trying to digest the massive amount of food I've eaten. :blush:


----------



## Bagger293

Alright? =]


----------



## ducks

{trying desperately not to picture vivalabam-who-I-think-is-actually-called-Kerry doing that weird snaky thing where they eat one gigantic meal and it makes a meal-shaped bulge}

I think I should get my coat and leave now.


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Alright? =]


Hey ya! You ok? 



ducks said:


> {trying desperately not to picture vivalabam-who-I-think-is-actually-called-Kerry doing that weird snaky thing where they eat one gigantic meal and it makes a meal-shaped bulge}
> 
> I think I should get my coat and leave now.


Well I do have a Ben and Jerrys shape underneath my top. :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Ah right fair enough. :lol2:
> 
> Sounds fun! I'm trying to digest the massive amount of food I've eaten. :blush:



Lol ill be the same later, I fancy a takeaway when I get home!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Lol ill be the same later, I fancy a takeaway when I get home!


Ooo nice what are you going to have? 

I'm having pizza hut tomorrow! and also may be going out in the evening. :whistling2:


----------



## Bagger293

vivalabam said:


> Hey ya! You ok?


Hey Kerry, yup, pretty good thanks =]

What about yourself?

I need to do a bit of college work but talking here is so much more tempting after being at college all day!


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Hey Kerry, yup, pretty good thanks =]
> 
> What about yourself?
> 
> I need to do a bit of college work but talking here is so much more tempting after being at college all day!


I'm pretty good, was supposed to be going to the gym, but I don't think I will now, it's a bit late. :whistling2:

Yeah I can't blame you! your college sounds hard work!


----------



## empirecook

My tarantula facebook account: clicky

How is everyone? :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Ooo nice what are you going to have?
> 
> I'm having pizza hut tomorrow! and also may be going out in the evening. :whistling2:


chicken kebab with donner meat and loads of chilli sauce!


----------



## vivalabam

empirecook said:


> My tarantula facebook account: clicky
> 
> How is everyone? :2thumb:


Added you. :flrt:



Jonb1982 said:


> chicken kebab with donner meat and loads of chilli sauce!


Oooo someone else who likes kebabs! Aren't they literally the most amazing tasting food! Everyone else is like that isn't food, but it is, and the chicken is heavenly!


----------



## geckodelta

Bang!


----------



## Dee_Williams

eveniing people. 

bet you've all gone now.


----------



## Bagger293

Erm, apparently I just added cooky as a friend as well, even though I hadn't actually clicked the add as friend button yet.... :gasp::gasp::gasp: wtf?


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Bang!


Thats what she said...

Had to say it again :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

he hacked and added you. :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

I think he might have.... I'm telling, and getting him done :naughty:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Thats what she said...
> 
> Had to say it again :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Bang!


Boom! 



Dee_Williams said:


> eveniing people.
> 
> bet you've all gone now.


Hey dee! No, we're still here! :lol2:



Bagger293 said:


> Erm, apparently I just added cooky as a friend as well, even though I hadn't actually clicked the add as friend button yet.... :gasp::gasp::gasp: wtf?


I know it did that to me, I was like well isn't that weird!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> *Boom!*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dee! No, we're still here! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it did that to me, I was like well isn't that weird!


I bang you boom... yeah that could work :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

desperate for him to be friends with you. 

it's ok tylers other one keeps telling me he needs friends. :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I bang you boom... yeah that could work :whistling2:


:lol2: And so it starts...


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> desperate for him to be friends with you.
> 
> it's ok tylers other one keeps telling me he needs friends. :whistling2:


It does doesn't it -_-

I really cba to keep switching bewteen Fbs, if anyone wants to add me on my normal one feel free :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: And so it starts...


I will stop now :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

I know what's happened. Cooky has linked his friend request tab to the post in this thread so when you click the link in his post it automatically requests him as a friend!!

Sneaky! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

tyler anywhere you are is not normal. :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

*DON'T CLICK THE LINK, IT'S BOOBY TRAPPED*!! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i don't intend to. :lol2:

and jon said i was boring so he is mean too.


----------



## Dee_Williams

ahhh don't all leave me!!!


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I will stop now :lol2:


No you won't. :whistling2:



Bagger293 said:


> I know what's happened. Cooky has linked his friend request tab to the post in this thread so when you click the link in his post it automatically requests him as a friend!!
> 
> Sneaky! :lol2:


Ah yeah that makes sense, there's no escaping him!



Bagger293 said:


> *DON'T CLICK THE LINK, IT'S BOOBY TRAPPED*!! :lol2:


LMAO! :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

I'm trying to do college work!! I've written the answer to 1 question in the last 2 hours and it was already there in front of me to copy down!! 

I need to work!!!! :lol2:

Don't worry though, I don't think yer boring =]


----------



## Dee_Williams

yay!!!

thank you. :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> No you won't. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yeah that makes sense, there's no escaping him!
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! :lol2:


I soo will :whistling2:


----------



## empirecook

Bagger293 said:


> *DON'T CLICK THE LINK, IT'S BOOBY TRAPPED*!! :lol2:


Here's a fixed link: Clicky.
Fools!


----------



## Jonb1982

Kebab on its way, wooop

And I have beer to wash it down with!


----------



## Bagger293

empirecook said:


> Here's a fixed link: Clicky.
> Fools!


I'm not falling for that twice! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i hope you choke, you're mean. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Kebab on its way, wooop
> 
> And I have beer to wash it down with!


Very nice! I'm trying to stop myself eating this tube of pringles. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Noooooooooooo don't do it kerry! you'll eat them all.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> Noooooooooooo don't do it kerry! you'll eat them all.


I know.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> i hope you choke, you're mean. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Moi? A meanie? Really?


----------



## Dee_Williams

yes, you.

what flavour are they kerry?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> yes, you.
> 
> what flavour are they kerry?


I caved.  BBQ flavour.


----------



## Dee_Williams

ewwwwww. no i won't help you eat them then.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I caved.  BBQ flavour.


sour cream and onion are sooooo much better....


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> yes, you.
> 
> what flavour are they kerry?


Bit harsh, so I cant rely on you for the kiss of life then if I do choke lol


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> ewwwwww. no i won't help you eat them then.


I don't like them either, but they are just sitting here, it's so easy just to eat them. :devil:


----------



## vivalabam

Mum came in nearly crying thinking she's lost a chicken, it was in the rabbit hutch for some reason. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> Bit harsh, so I cant rely on you for the kiss of life then if I do choke lol



erm.. i might leave you for a bit first.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> erm.. i might leave you for a bit first.


Till ive turned blue? Your just evil!


----------



## Biggys

Hello : victory:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Hello : victory:


Hey ya Tyler. :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> Till ive turned blue? Your just evil!


might just leave you til a tinge of blue, not totally blue.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> might just leave you til a tinge of blue, not totally blue.


Awww you arent so bad then lol

By the way I didnt choke anyway lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

:censor: it. :bash:

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hey ya Tyler. :flrt:


How are you Kerry :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

that's not very polite, you ignored everyone else.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> that's not very polite, you ignored everyone else.


No one else said Hi back :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: true.


hello tyler!!! 

that better?


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: true.
> 
> 
> hello tyler!!!
> 
> that better?


Much 

Hello Dee :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i even looked for a new smiley and everytihng.

and on that note i am off to bed. gonna read a lot tonight.


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> How are you Kerry :flrt:


Not too bad, back to playing on my x box. :blush:



Dee_Williams said:


> i even looked for a new smiley and everytihng.
> 
> and on that note i am off to bed. gonna read a lot tonight.


Night night! :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i even looked for a new smiley and everytihng.
> 
> and on that note i am off to bed. gonna read a lot tonight.


 
Night hun : victory:



vivalabam said:


> Not too bad, back to playing on my x box. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Night night! :flrt:


Awww awesome 

You kicking arse ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Night hun : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww awesome
> 
> You kicking arse ?


No, so I stopped playing. :blush:

There is literally nothing on at the cinema tomorrow. :bash:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> No, so I stopped playing. :blush:
> 
> There is literally nothing on at the cinema tomorrow. :bash:


The change up? that has Ryan Reynolds in it... :mf_dribble:
friends with benefits? that has Mila Kunis in it... :mf_dribble:
crazy stupid love?.. that has Steve Carell in it :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> The change up? that has Ryan Reynolds in it... :mf_dribble:
> friends with benefits? that has Mila Kunis in it... :mf_dribble:
> crazy stupid love?.. that has Steve Carell in it :lol2:


Seen it, not on at the right time and pass. :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i was expecting pages of interest to read. you boring lot!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*yawns*


----------



## Dee_Williams

good morning! :2thumb:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Dee_Williams said:


> good morning! :2thumb:


Good mooning


----------



## Dee_Williams

and how are you doing today hon? except for the yawniness type stuff?


----------



## mcluskyisms

Dee_Williams said:


> and how are you doing today hon? except for the yawniness type stuff?


Magical, only just waking up now and hoping the postman will come before 10 this morning for a change haha.

Yourself?


----------



## Dee_Williams

getting housing ready and stuff for tomorrows delivery. and re homing some spids. :2thumb:

you know, really exciting stuff.

o and got bitten by a calf again this morning. :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Dee_Williams said:


> o and got bitten by a calf again this morning. :lol2:


Yowzers, bet that smarts!!!

I remember some girl round where we lived growing up took a bite off a horse on the shoulder, that looked fairly stingy hah


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: they are only little, i just have love bite type marks on my legs a lot. it does hurt though. 

the dog ran at me and stabbed me in the boob with his nose yesterday. that really hurt. i guess i am just accident prone. 

so what are you expecting delivered today???


----------



## mcluskyisms

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: they are only little, i just have love bite type marks on my legs a lot. it does hurt though.
> 
> the dog ran at me and stabbed me in the boob with his nose yesterday. that really hurt. i guess i am just accident prone.
> 
> so what are you expecting delivered today???


I'm getting 3 _Cyriocosmus ritae_ off Jake and some woodies I think


----------



## Dee_Williams

oooooooo pretty. (i googled. :blush
are they mental??

i am not looking overly forward ot rehousing the avics or whatever they are called now. 
but they'll be a lot happier hopefully in their new homes.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Dee_Williams said:


> oooooooo pretty. (i googled. :blush
> are they mental??
> 
> i am not looking overly forward ot rehousing the avics or whatever they are called now.
> but they'll be a lot happier hopefully in their new homes.


Nah I reckon they'll be fairly docile, I wouldnt worry about housing Avics though as they aint that bad, iirc your getting _A.laeta_??? Even though once they grow up a bit they can be slightly more defensive when theyre slings theyre fine. 

Just remember to keep them a little drier than most Avicularia (roughly 65% humidity) with plenty of cross ventilation.

: victory:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i have seriously holey (possibly holy as i'll be praying) tubs ready. 

i played with the soldering iron yesterday, (ah i do love my soldering iron. :flrt: ) and stabbed a couple of sweet jars for the avics. just waiting for the glue fumes to be 100% gone and they are going in later. 

the laeta have some very aesthetic storage jars ready and the a.met (again whatever it is now) has one too. 

o and my millipede tank is all set up and ready. grin. 

so sexy spiders for you, total madness for me. :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Cool 

You'll have to fire some pics up of them once theyre settled in.


----------



## Dee_Williams

you too!!!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Dee_Williams said:


> you too!!!


That reminds me!!!

Gonna have to make sure the battery's charged on the camera.


----------



## Dee_Williams

think i am gonna have a play with the new camera phone again. 
i confused myself with it last time :blush: got distracted by seeing all the hairs on the legs of the little versi slings.


----------



## mcluskyisms

versi's win, Im hoping to get a loan of a MM sometime this week or next week and let him meet my female! 

:whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

awwww fluffy ickle blue babies. :flrt::flrt: 

think i am just gonna tell my o/h about the spids and tell him "they are staying" :lol2:

the worst he can do is kick me out. 

i want to have them all on display. i love the blue spids. :flrt::flrt:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Mines just arrived sooooo I'm off to unpack them


----------



## Dee_Williams

moved the avics into their new accomodation. one decided to have a run round the big tub i use and the other wouldn't move off the cork so it got lifted with it and placed in new house. it looks a bit confused in a spidery way now. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone! 

I'm off to the gym with my grandma, she is also taking me out to lunch. :no1:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ahh cool. you jammy moo.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> ahh cool. you jammy moo.


:lol2: I'm getting fat again, it's not good. :blush: We're going for a pizza hut, so that's really going to help. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

getting fat. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

you can have some of mine. 

ahhh pizza. i haven't had pizza for ages. :mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> getting fat. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> you can have some of mine.
> 
> ahhh pizza. i haven't had pizza for ages. :mf_dribble:


I am! I'm getting back up to where I was before I started dieting. :lol2: Bad times! 

I know me neither! Plus I'm having curry tonight. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: go for an energetic dog walk. 

i am gonna drag the dog round the country side again shortly. not quite sure where to go though.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: go for an energetic dog walk.
> 
> i am gonna drag the dog round the country side again shortly. not quite sure where to go though.


I'm going to the gym first, I think that counts? :lol2:

Ah right sounds fun!


----------



## mcluskyisms

New Mastodon album is pure win. :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

how are the spids looking?????????


----------



## mcluskyisms

Dee_Williams said:


> how are the spids looking?????????


I got some snaps of them when I unpacked them although they were pants pics so I just took some more and I'm on sorting them now, they're pretty little things.


----------



## mcluskyisms

:2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

picture quality is awesome. :2thumb:

i had a sneck through up in the pics thread. (i'm a bit bored today in case you can't tell lol)

they are very pretty beasties. :flrt:


----------



## mcluskyisms

They're awesome, so cool in fact that once it bit that cricket the crickets legs just fell off, how cool is that???

:mf_dribble:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2:
you're joking??

i can see cricket legs in pic now. sorry. i am an idiot (as usual)


----------



## mcluskyisms

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2:
> you're joking??
> 
> i can see cricket legs in pic now. sorry. i am an idiot (as usual)


Haha, probably not although thats what it looks like


----------



## Dee_Williams

it was so hungry it tore it's legs off. good grief, the poor thing. :gasp:

it's a nice day so i am off to torment the locals by actually walking somewhere. sigh.

have fun with your spids mate!


----------



## Biggys

elo elo elo


----------



## Dee_Williams

afternoon lazy. :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> afternoon lazy. :gasp:


 
Afternoon Dee :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

pic from the walk. rest on fb.
think i nearly killed the dog. oops.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> pic from the walk. rest on fb.
> think i nearly killed the dog. oops.


Where you live looks so epic :gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

it is epic. that road is the main road round here. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> it is epic. that road is the main road round here. :lol2:


:lol2:


If I lived somewhere like that i'd be up at 7 and just go and get lost for the day :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

snort.
and what time did you get up today??


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> snort.
> and what time did you get up today??


Erm...... 8am :mrgreen:

bout 1:30


----------



## Dee_Williams

liar. :devil:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> liar. :devil:


Look closely at that post


----------



## vivalabam

I've just eaten my body weight in pizza. :blush: I think I'll need to go to the gym again later to burn it off!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> *I've just eaten my body weight in pizza*. :blush: I think I'll need to go to the gym again later to burn it off!


That is awesome :gasp: :lol2:

I'm surprized you don't have your own parking space at that gym yet :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> That is awesome :gasp: :lol2:
> 
> I'm surprized you don't have your own parking space at that gym yet :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I can't drive... :whistling2:

I probably won't go to the gym, I'm too lazy, I may go tomorrow though... Get up early with my mum. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I can't drive... :whistling2:
> 
> I probably won't go to the gym, I'm too lazy, I may go tomorrow though... Get up early with my mum. :lol2:


Damn :lol2:


and yeah that sounds like a plan :Na_Na_Na_Na:

How are you anyway Kerry :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am slightly colour blind on. i can't see the white type til someone quotes it. 

am well chuffed, just re weighed myself with dread and the scales must have been stuck last time coz i don't want t ostarve or kill myself now. :lol2:

or i have made a miracle diet and lost 8 stone in 2 weeks..........


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i am slightly colour blind on. i can't see the white type til someone quotes it.
> 
> am well chuffed, just re weighed myself with dread and the scales must have been stuck last time coz i don't want t ostarve or kill myself now. :lol2:
> 
> or i have made a miracle diet and lost 8 stone in 2 weeks..........


Well done :flrt:

But I'm confused :blush:


You have lost 8 stone in 2 weeks ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Damn :lol2:
> 
> 
> and yeah that sounds like a plan :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> How are you anyway Kerry :flrt:


I'm not too bad, just trying to find something that fits for Kempton. :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> i am slightly colour blind on. i can't see the white type til someone quotes it.
> 
> am well chuffed, just re weighed myself with dread and the scales must have been stuck last time coz i don't want t ostarve or kill myself now. :lol2:
> 
> or i have made a miracle diet and lost 8 stone in 2 weeks..........


You lost 8 stone? :gasp: You have pretty much changed everything though, you've been doing loads of walking!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'm not too bad, just trying to find something that fits for Kempton. :lol2:



Nothing.....that always fits :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Nothing.....that always fits :whistling2:


They might not let me in... :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> They might not let me in... :whistling2:


Ahh you have a point :lol2:

erm. jeans and a T-shirt ? :hmm:


----------



## Biggys

I have just seen the new Caveman go compare advert........I wanted to look for rope :|


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Ahh you have a point :lol2:
> 
> erm. jeans and a T-shirt ? :hmm:


I've found myself some tights and a dress, that will do. :lol2: Size 8, so it actually fits... kinda. :blush: Ah well all this pizza today will make me chunk up a bit. :whistling2:

I also got some new shoes today which I'll be wearing, they are awesome. :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

according to the scales i have lost 8 stone. rofl.

it must have got stuck when i cleaned it, i didn't think digital scales could get stuck so i just was miserable and presumed it was right. :bash:
either that or it has got stuck on a lighter setting now. 
will weigh again tomorrow and see.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> according to the scales i have lost 8 stone. rofl.
> 
> it must have got stuck when i cleaned it, i didn't think digital scales could get stuck so i just was miserable and presumed it was right. :bash:
> either that or it has got stuck on a lighter setting now.
> will weigh again tomorrow and see.


You never know maybe you have! Maybe they were broke when you were weighing yourself the last time?


----------



## kris74

Why is Ole banned?


----------



## vivalabam

kris74 said:


> Why is Ole banned?


Is he banned again? I wondered why I hadn't heard from him in a while...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> You never know maybe you have! *Maybe they were broke when you were weighing yourself the last time?*


Rude :gasp:



kris74 said:


> Why is Ole banned?


Dunno, probably having more rows :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Rude :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno, probably having more rows :lol2:


That does sound a bit rude, I meant maybe she was loosing weight but the scales kept being evil to her! Then all of a sudden it seems as if she's lost 8 stone, but maybe she lost it all along. 

I'm not good with words, leave me alone. :blush::blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> That does sound a bit rude, I meant maybe she was loosing weight but the scales kept being evil to her! Then all of a sudden it seems as if she's lost 8 stone, but maybe she lost it all along.
> 
> I'm not good with words, leave me alone. :blush::blush:


Awww you are so awkward aren't you :flrt::flrt:

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: it's ok i know what you meant. 

i did think the weight was a bit steep, i did actually cry. 

but i can feel myself toning up a bit so it is a good start. if the poor dog isn't dead tomorrow i am going ot tackle the massive hill. or one of them anyway. i will match my hair by the time i get ot the top. :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww you are so awkward aren't you :flrt::flrt:
> 
> :lol2:


I am yeah. :blush:



Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: it's ok i know what you meant.
> 
> i did think the weight was a bit steep, i did actually cry.
> 
> but i can feel myself toning up a bit so it is a good start. if the poor dog isn't dead tomorrow i am going ot tackle the massive hill. or one of them anyway. i will match my hair by the time i get ot the top. :2thumb:


Aww! I know the feeling though, I was like that when I came back for my birthday, I was shocked! 

That's good! you have been well active though, I couldn't imagine how you would have put on weight, you do more than me! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

I need to go walk the dog, and dodge those morons on bikes. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I need to go walk the dog, and dodge those morons on bikes. :whip:


Did you find that big stick ?


----------



## Dee_Williams

take a big stick kerry!


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Did you find that big stick ?





Dee_Williams said:


> take a big stick kerry!


There was no one there! I finally got to walk the dog in peace! :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> There was no one there! I finally got to walk the dog in peace! :flrt:


woooooooooooooooooooooop :2thumb::2thumb:

I just had the best sandwich ever. 

two bits of toasted bread one slice had melted cheese, then fresh roasted turkey and bacon, lots of lettuce, and tomatoes and then some mayo, served with curly fries....probably my whole days worth of calories, but damn it was worth it :blush:

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

o god that sounds really good. you are a cruel cruel man. :bash:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> o god that sounds really good. you are a cruel cruel man. :bash:


Sorry Dee :blush:


----------



## JustJack

Heyyya :S


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am hungry now. i was doing ok til you posted that. :lol2:

hey jack!


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i am hungry now. i was doing ok til you posted that. :lol2:


Sorrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyy :blush::lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> i am hungry now. i was doing ok til you posted that. :lol2:
> 
> hey jack!


Heyya Dee! 

Yur alright?


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am good ta. :2thumb:

how was your day hon?


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> i am good ta. :2thumb:
> 
> how was your day hon?


It was alright..

Still trying to find of ways to get to kempton!

Yours?


----------



## Dee_Williams

fairly run of the mill really. 


i watched a bit of that programme your mate was in, will watch the rest of it at some point when i don't have aerin yittering in my ear. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> woooooooooooooooooooooop :2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> I just had the best sandwich ever.
> 
> two bits of toasted bread one slice had melted cheese, then fresh roasted turkey and bacon, lots of lettuce, and tomatoes and then some mayo, served with curly fries....probably my whole days worth of calories, but damn it was worth it :blush:
> 
> :lol2:


Yummm! Haha well I ate my body weight in pizza earlier, I still think I'm worse.:lol2: 



Dee_Williams said:


> o god that sounds really good. you are a cruel cruel man. :bash:


Isn't he just! 



Trootle said:


> Heyyya :S


Hello!



Dee_Williams said:


> i am hungry now. I was doing ok til you posted that. :lol2:
> 
> hey jack!


I know the feeling, I'm not eating anything until I get back from meeting the OH, even then it's only a wrap, mum and the OH are having curry, makes me want to cry.


----------



## Dee_Williams

you have to eat kerry!!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> you have to eat kerry!!


I'm going to have a wrap. :lol2: I don't think I could face a big meal, I literally ate them out of everything there. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i dunno what ot do at the moment. fish cakes or sausages. 

can't really be bothered with either really.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i dunno what ot do at the moment. fish cakes or sausages.
> 
> can't really be bothered with either really.


I'd say sausages, I love sausage and mash. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'd say sausages, *I love sausage* and mash. :mf_dribble:


 
*S******s* :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> *S******s* :whistling2:


You and your meat innuendos... :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> You and your meat innuendos... :whistling2:


 You and setting me up for them....:whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> You and setting me up for them....:whistling2:


I know even mean to! I think it's just you and your teenage mind. :whistling2:

I need to go meet the OH now, speak to you all at some point! Probably be on before Kempton. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I know even mean to! I think it's just you and your teenage mind. :whistling2:


Nope, my teenage mind is 110% clean 



vivalabam said:


> I need to go meet the OH now, speak to you all at some point! Probably be on before Kempton. :lol2:


Awwww ok 

Yeah If I don't make it to kempton, I'll have to get to the next show 

Have fun :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

^ liar. clean mind. snort.

have fun kerry!!!


----------



## Bagger293

Hiya everybody.

:flrt:*.I.T'.S M.Y. B.I.R.T.H.D.A.Y.!.!.!. :flrt:*

What have you all got me? =]


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> ^ liar. clean mind. snort.
> 
> have fun kerry!!!


I'm hurt by that comment. my mind is a temple :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

yeah in soddom and gomorrah (sp) it's shocking the things you've said to kerry. you can see she is really scared. :whistling2:

happy birthday stuart!! you can have an avic sling. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Hiya everybody.
> 
> :flrt:*.I.T'.S M.Y. B.I.R.T.H.D.A.Y.!.!.!. :flrt:*
> 
> What have you all got me? =]


 
Happppppppppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Birrrrrrrtttttttttthhhhdayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy dude :no1::no1::no1:

I got you a cake











And her











Have fun


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> yeah in soddom and gomorrah (sp) it's shocking the things you've said to kerry. you can see she is really scared. :whistling2:


 
:lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Hey!!! I got *GOOD* presents!! =] =] = ] Thanks guys!! =]

You lot on here are the best! :no1:: victory:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Hey!!! I got *GOOD* presents!! =] =] = ] Thanks guys!! =]
> 
> You lot on here are the best! :no1:: victory:


N'awww no worries dude :no1:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Happppppppppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Birrrrrrrtttttttttthhhhdayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy dude :no1::no1::no1:
> 
> I got you a cake
> 
> image
> 
> 
> And her
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Have fun


Jessica Alba :mf_dribble:


----------



## geckodelta

she could boom bang me any day :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> she could boom bang me any day :mf_dribble:


If she could find it


----------



## Dee_Williams

children, behave. :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> If she could find it


she would have a hard time missing it.... :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> children, behave. :whip:


:gasp: Dee is here...
*sneaks away*


----------



## Dee_Williams

sigh. thanks for that. :whip:

you'll be ok i am gonig anyway. sniff.


----------



## Bagger293

Hey Dee, getchoself back on facey b! I'm asking you things! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> sigh. thanks for that. :whip:
> 
> you'll be ok i am gonig anyway. sniff.


I was only joking Dee... I love you really! :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i had to go do outsidey type stuff. it's a hard life. 

i answered the q's stuart. :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: see kerry goes away and yet again the thread dies a death. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

Im here lol


----------



## Bagger293

My legs hurt..

I'm going to clean bird poo off a boat this afternoon =]


----------



## Dee_Williams

o you were lurking. bad people. :whip:


----------



## Bagger293

Nah, I just got here =P


----------



## Dee_Williams

why are you cleaning bird poo off a boat?


----------



## Jonb1982

Im watching Inbetweeners

Knee deep in clunge lol


----------



## Bagger293

Dee_Williams said:


> why are you cleaning bird poo off a boat?


It needs cleaned off? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Moooooooooooorniiiiiiiiiiiiiing xd xd xd xd


----------



## Dee_Williams

lmao. yep i walked into that one. :bash:

i tohught maybe it was for college or summat you sarky get.


----------



## Bagger293

Oh I see!! :lol2: 

I was like, is she serious?! 

I'm helping Historic Scotland out today, their boat cover at Linlithgow Loch blew off and before they got another one, birds got in the boat and then some bad weather came and it all got a bit minging.

They asked if I'd mind lending a hand and I thought I'd rather be out doing something than sitting around bored at home =]


----------



## Dee_Williams

sounds perfectly reasonable. i shall ask a more in depth q next time. :whip:

i am hoping it is gonna brighten up today, i can't go walking as our neighbour is running her horses in off the moor. sigh. i want to sunbathe.


----------



## Dee_Williams

morinng tyler! sorry hon, didn't see your post. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> morinng tyler! sorry hon, didn't see your post. :blush:


No worries hun.

I'm so :censor:ing happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Just got a calll from that job and they said they wanna see me tomorrow at 10, discribe the job then my hours so it looks like im in :no1::2thumb:: victory::flrt::notworthy::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bagger293

Morning Ty! =]

Brighten up?! It's meant to be beautiful today! As good, or better than yesterday! =]


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Morning Ty! =]
> 
> Brighten up?! It's meant to be beautiful today! As good, or better than yesterday! =]


Good morning dear sir how are you this fine day ?


----------



## Bagger293

Pretty good man, thanks! =]

Congrats on the job! What is it doing?


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Pretty good man, thanks! =]
> 
> Congrats on the job! What is it doing?


 
Thanks dude 

It's just working at a local hardware shop, it's only like 2mins away from my house so it's pretty perfect to be fair


----------



## Dee_Williams

i hope so. 

invert delivery. brb. grin.


----------



## Bagger293

Sounds good, hope it is! =]


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i hope so.
> 
> invert delivery. brb. grin.


Ooooo Nice :flrt:



Bagger293 said:


> Sounds good, hope it is! =]


Yeah hopefully dude


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> It's just working at a local hardware shop, it's only like 2mins away from my house so it's pretty perfect to be fair



Is that the place with the fit bird that works there!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Is that the place with the fit bird that works there!


Yup


----------



## Bagger293

Biggys said:


> Yup


Go man, GO! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Go man, GO! :mf_dribble:


I think I'll settle into the job abit first, I mean I don't wanna be in the door then back out :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> I think I'll settle into the job abit first, I mean I don't wanna be in the back door then out :lol2:


Lol!!!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Lol!!!


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

that is of course assuming she would...........................


----------



## Bagger293

Why wouldn't she?


----------



## Dee_Williams

well she might have a strict no employee rule
or a boyf........ :whistling2:

he will have to be subtle in his wooing.


----------



## Bagger293

She could like girls for all we know but it's no going to do Ty any good if he goes in with that attitude is it? :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

subtle. the key is subtle. :2thumb:


----------



## Bagger293

Who's to say I wasn't encouraging him to be subtle?

eh? eh?! =]


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> that is of course assuming she would...........................


Ouch :lol2:





Dee_Williams said:


> well she might have a strict no employee rule
> or a boyf........ :whistling2:
> 
> he will have to be subtle in his wooing.


Point :lol2:



Bagger293 said:


> She could like girls for all we know but it's no going to do Ty any good if he goes in with that attitude is it? :lol2:


 
Nope it won't 



Dee_Williams said:


> subtle. the key is subtle. :2thumb:


]

Hun, I'm about as subtle as a house brick....:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

and stuart got all huffy for you. awww. :2thumb:

seriously though, dipping your wick where you work isn't a great idea tbh. 
but if she likes you then meh! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> and stuart got all huffy for you. awww. :2thumb:


:lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> seriously though, dipping your wick where you work isn't a great idea tbh.
> but if she likes you then meh! :lol2:


I didn't think it was a good idea tbh :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Biggys said:


> I didn't think it was a good idea tbh :lol2:



yeah............ of course you didn't.......................


----------



## Bagger293

I met my gf at work... 

Granted we no longer work together but we're happy together. 

It sounds cheesy man but there shouldn't be any rules about love, if you like someone and they like you then see where you end up.

Wow, if only this gal knew we were planning her future with you before you've even started! :lol2:

Bet she likes girls


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: i thought that but was too polite to say. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> yeah............ of course you didn't.......................


I didn't honest :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Bagger293 said:


> I met my gf at work...
> 
> Granted we no longer work together but we're happy together.
> 
> *It sounds cheesy man but there shouldn't be any rules about love, if you like someone and they like you then see where you end up.*
> 
> Wow, if only this gal knew we were planning her future with you before you've even started! :lol2:
> 
> Bet she likes girls


This is why I read your posts in a hippy voice :lol2:

and Nah not planning her future lol, I just happned to mention she was hot now everyone things I'm going to be giving her one :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Its not the best idea dating a girl from work sometimes, I got asked out off some girl who worked in the office where I worked, took her out one Friday then couldn't get rid of her for about 2 months after. Then when we split up we still had to talk to each other at work as she took orders for the van I was in charge of, wasn't great. Hah


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Its not the best idea dating a girl from work sometimes, I got asked out off some girl who worked in the office where I worked, took her out one Friday then couldn't get rid of her for about 2 months after. Then when we split up we still had to talk to each other at work as she took orders for the van I was in charge of, wasn't great. Hah


Yeah doesn't sound great tbh dude


----------



## Bagger293

Biggys said:


> This is why I read your posts in a hippy voice :lol2:


:lol2: that *did* sound quite hippyish I'll grant you =]



mcluskyisms said:


> Its not the best idea dating a girl from work sometimes, I got asked out off some girl who worked in the office where I worked, took her out one Friday then couldn't get rid of her for about 2 months after. Then when we split up we still had to talk to each other at work as she took orders for the van I was in charge of, wasn't great. Hah


Ouch! That doesn't sound good at all Chris! =[ :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

I want one :gasp:


----------



## Bagger293

I just had an amazing breakfast of leftover birthday casserole followed by trifle! :no1:

Well, I say breakfast, just before anyone criticises me for having that for brekky, It's actually brunch.


----------



## Biggys

Sounds good dude 











I also want this :gasp:


----------



## Bagger293

Aye, those things are amazing! =]

I love jumpers, they make me go :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Aye, those things are amazing! =]
> 
> I love jumpers, they make me go :flrt:


 Same 


I reallly want the huge ones :flrt:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Such a catchy tune


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Such a catchy tune


have the 1900th like :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Jeepers! There was 1600 likes only a week or two ago.. We like a lot of things in here!

I was singing this yesterday! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

sigh. am going to scrape my eyes out with a spoon now. stupid camera phone, why will you not upload!!!??????????????????


----------



## mcluskyisms

One of the best bands in the world


----------



## Dee_Williams

mcluskyisms said:


> One of the best bands in the world


is it wrong that i quite liked that??


----------



## mcluskyisms

Dee_Williams said:


> is it wrong that i quite liked that??


Not at all, Future of the Left are one of my all time favourite bands.


----------



## Bagger293

Aye it was okay, not usually my sort of thing though..


----------



## Dee_Williams

that is ok then. :2thumb:

not my usual cup of tea tbh but i quite liked it.


----------



## Biggys




----------



## Dee_Williams

all chicks are like that!!!

i posted some pics in the invert pic thread thing. gulp.


----------



## Biggys

And awww awesome hun


----------



## Dee_Williams

i worry about you


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i worry about you





Like a good worry or a OMG call security worry ? :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

a bit of both really. :lol2:

i would love a flame thrower. guess that makes me the retard. sigh. guess that isn't news to anyone really.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> a bit of both really. :lol2:
> 
> i would love a flame thrower. guess that makes me the retard. sigh. guess that isn't news to anyone really.


Make one, they are easy enough to do


----------



## JustJack

Heyyya!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Heyyya!


Heya dude


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Heya dude
> 
> image


:lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

are you bored by any chance tyler????

hi jack!!


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> are you bored by any chance tyler????
> 
> hi jack!!












A little :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> are you bored by any chance tyler????
> 
> hi jack!!


Heyya Dee!

Nice new T's and stuff !


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I now offically keep Ts :flrt:_
_







_

_aaand its all Biggys fault..._


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I now offically keep Ts :flrt:_
> _image_
> 
> _aaand its all Biggys fault..._


Not entirely :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

awwww :welcome:

t's are awesome beasties.


----------



## vivalabam

Men are useless! I've been ready to go to town for hours, just as we're about to walk out the door he decides he needs to clean his teeth and put some hair gel on. :whip:


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> Men are useless! I've been ready to go to town for hours, just as we're about to walk out the door he decides he needs to clean his teeth and put some hair gel on. :whip:



typical!!! :bash::bash:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> typical!!! :bash::bash:


I know! I think we're off now, he better buy me some chocolate for waiting! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i always have ot wait for col. drives me nuts, i hate being late.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Men are useless! I've been ready to go to town for hours, just as we're about to walk out the door he decides he needs to clean his teeth and put some hair gel on. :whip:


Not all of us :gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

yes.

all of you.
be told. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> yes.
> 
> all of you.
> be told. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Even me :gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

especially you jack. 

:roll2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> yes.
> 
> all of you.
> be told. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


But I'm a good boy, it's a well know fact :halo:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> especially you jack.
> 
> :roll2:


:shock:

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

tyler i am going to have to drive down to london and batter you if you keep posting stupid pics. don't make me do it!!


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> tyler i am going to have to drive down to london and batter you if you keep posting stupid pics. don't make me do it!!


That is like putting a big red button in front of me and saying don't press it :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

it wouldn't be when i battered you.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> it wouldn't be when i battered you.


You wouldn't beat me up :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> You wouldn't beat me up :flrt:


No but I would 

:2thumb:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Trootle said:


> No but I would
> 
> :2thumb:


_Me too :whistling2:_

_Sorry I felt left out :lol2:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

i so would. :bash: see.


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> No but I would
> 
> :2thumb:


You'd be nipping at my ankles young'en :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Me too :whistling2:_
> 
> _Sorry I felt left out :lol2:_


Oh I see how it is :gasp: 



Dee_Williams said:


> i so would. :bash: see.


 
Awwww :flrt:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_oooooo 3 against 1, _
_there is a number of things I'd call that but none are suitable outside 18+ :blush::lol2:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2:

i am shocked and horrified. this is a quiet and diginified place for invert people. not smut. 

snort. :roll2:


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _oooooo 3 against 1, _
> _there is a number of things I'd call that but none are suitable outside 18+ :blush::lol2:_


Get rid of Jack, I'm im up for that :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

shut it tyler or i'll get banned. :bash: :lol2:

or arrested. 

and i am a happily not married woman ta. :whistling2:

i do prefr older men i'll have you know.


----------



## Dee_Williams

and why did i get a :flrt: for beating you up. 

it wouldn't be in a good way!


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> shut it tyler or i'll get banned. :bash: :lol2:
> 
> or arrested.
> 
> and i am a happily not married woman ta. :whistling2:
> 
> i do prefr older men i'll have you know.


 
Sorry Deee :blush:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> Get rid of Jack, I'm im up for that :whistling2:


_I think he went :lol2:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

should think so too. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> and why did i get a :flrt: for beating you up.
> 
> it wouldn't be in a good way!


I was hoping if I used a ":flrt:" You might not hit me wiht a hammer :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I think he went :lol2:_


Soooooooo this happening then ? :whistling2::blush::lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

jack went. o dear. bless him.


and no it wouldn't work. :bash: it is.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> jack went. o dear. bless him.
> 
> 
> and no it wouldn't work. :bash: it is.


Nah he went round his siters for a bit


----------



## Dee_Williams

psychic now too eh??


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> psychic now too eh??


Nope, I was helping him sort out some bits for kempton over MSN, and he said he was off round his sisters :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

wel lthat's a bit boring.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> wel lthat's a bit boring.


I'd love to be psycic or how ever you spell it :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

it'd make life pretty boring.


----------



## _emmie_x_

_oops, hoovering got side-tracked by taking piccies of Ladybirds:blush:_


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _oops, hoovering got side-tracked by taking piccies of Ladybirds:blush:_


Awww ahaha, are they the native ones or the harliquins hun ?


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> Awww ahaha, are they the native ones or the harliquins hun ?


_I haven't a clue, I wanted to keep them:blush:_

_Here's a couple of pics, I'm uploading the others now_

_







_

_







_

_







_


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I haven't a clue, I wanted to keep them:blush:_
> 
> _Here's a couple of pics, I'm uploading the others now_
> 
> _image_
> 
> _image_
> 
> _image_


I'm not sure about the one with mostly black, but the others are UK native ones, you don't seem them that othen now 

Nice find though :2thumb:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> I'm not sure about the one with mostly black, but the others are UK native ones, *you don't seem them that othen now*
> 
> Nice find though :2thumb:


_I have 10 now on a piece of paper and more on my widow, I see them all the time when its warm:lol2:_

_Never saw a mostly black one before though_


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I have 10 now on a piece of paper and more on my widow, I see them all the time when its warm:lol2:_
> 
> _Never saw a mostly black one before though_


Awww that's awesome 

I only get the orange ones round here 

and No, neither have I, looks pretty damn funky though :flrt:


----------



## Bagger293

I'm on a boat! =]


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> I'm on a boat! =]


Well get yourself to my boat and bring rum :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:censor: it you beat me to it. i was gonna ask him ot slap you for me if he was on your boat.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> :censor: it you beat me to it. i was gonna ask him ot slap you for me if he was on your boat.


Well how about he brings me rum, gets my smashed then slaps me, ?


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am sure he could manage a slap with out you being drunk. he could just push you off then. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i am sure he could manage a slap with out you being drunk. he could just push you off then. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah thats cool, but if I'm being pushed over board I wanna be slashed at least


----------



## Bagger293

Haha! Unfortunately I was on a boat in a loch so I couldn't come to your boat.. Also I don't know where your boat is..

Got some pictures from the boat which I'll post for you all in a wee bit but I need to get them onto the computer first =]


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Haha! Unfortunately I was on a boat in a loch so I couldn't come to your boat.. Also I don't know where your boat is..
> 
> Got some pictures from the boat which I'll post for you all in a wee bit but I need to get them onto the computer first =]


Nice 

I can't wait to see the boat pics dude


----------



## Bagger293

Okay, pictures from this afternoon.

Cormorant island (it's honestly called that!)










and Linlithgow palace (where my gf works) =]


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Okay, pictures from this afternoon.
> 
> Cormorant island (it's honestly called that!)
> 
> image
> 
> and Linlithgow palace (where my gf works) =]
> 
> image


How awesome is that :gasp: :flrt:


----------



## Bagger293

Yeah it's gorgeous up there =] Only 15 mins drive from my house too =]

Saw that cormorant on the island flapping it's wings and saw some great crested grebes as well! =]


----------



## mcluskyisms

To put your monitor into AUS mode hold - Control, Alt and hold the down cursor.


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> To put your monitor into AUS mode hold - Control, Alt and hold the down cursor.


It just highlights the nearest thing :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Doesn't work on a mac =[

Used to do it on the work PC though to confuse the manager! :roll2:


----------



## Bagger293

Biggys said:


> It just highlights the nearest thing :lol2:


Yep, those Aussies *love* to highlight the nearest thing!

Didn't you know that?


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> It just highlights the nearest thing :lol2:


Ahh you must be running a different windows.



Bagger293 said:


> Doesn't work on a mac =[
> 
> Used to do it on the work PC though to confuse the manager! :roll2:


I do it to the Mrs' PC all the time haha


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Yep, those Aussies *love* to highlight the nearest thing!
> 
> Didn't you know that?


No, No I didn't 



mcluskyisms said:


> Ahh you must be running a different windows.
> 
> 
> 
> I do it to the Mrs' PC all the time haha


What does it do ? :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Biggys said:


> What does it do ? :lol2:


Its a secret...


----------



## Bagger293

We got a really confusing image off the net that made it really difficult to see the icons and impossible to read the text under the icons, set it tiled as the desktop, took a screen dump of it, flipped it and rotated in photoshop, set that as the desktop and ctrl & alt + down arrow and left it like that!


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Its a secret...


:hmm:


----------



## Bagger293

Biggys said:


> :hmm:


:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> :lol2:


 Stop mocking me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bagger293

That wasn't a mocking :lol2:, it was a 'hey, were all friends here, having a laugh.. at a friends misfortune :lol2:'! =]


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> That wasn't a mocking :lol2:, it was a 'hey, were all friends here, having a laugh.. at a friends misfortune :lol2:'! =]


Sooooooo mocking :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:










:lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Biggys said:


> I love you!


You can edit your post all you want Ty, we all saw what you wrote! :roll2:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> You can edit your post all you want Ty, we all saw what you wrote! :roll2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

evening all. my pick up is squeaking for some reason. no nothing rude at all.


----------



## Bagger293

Mice, I'd wager.


----------



## Dee_Williams

i shall be having words with the cats post hence.


----------



## JustJack

Heyya


----------



## Bagger293

Hi Trootle =]


----------



## JustJack

Heyya Bagger!

You alright??


----------



## Bagger293

Yupp! =] Pretty good thanks! =]

What about yourself?


----------



## JustJack

Bagger293 said:


> Yupp! =] Pretty good thanks! =]
> 
> What about yourself?


I am great thanks!


----------



## geckodelta

bam! :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

...


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> ...


get your bum on msn!!


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> get your bum on msn!!


Im on


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> get your bum on msn!!


I am on MSN 



Trootle said:


> Im on


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

well that is me done for the night. just dinner ot do now.

how is everyone?

lots exciting planned??

shopping lists ready for kempton?


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> bam! :whistling2:


You called? :whistling2:

I just ate a whole bag of pick n mix, no wonder all my teeth are bad. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> well that is me done for the night. just dinner ot do now.
> 
> how is everyone?
> 
> lots exciting planned??
> 
> shopping lists ready for kempton?


Im in pain


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Im in pain


Stop dropping the soap then dude : victory:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> well that is me done for the night. just dinner ot do now.
> 
> how is everyone?
> 
> lots exciting planned??
> 
> shopping lists ready for kempton?


Hey Dee! 

Not really, just waiting for Eastenders to come on, I forgot to record it earlier. :blush:

I'm gald to have my OHs cooking back! :mf_dribble:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> well that is me done for the night. just dinner ot do now.
> 
> how is everyone?
> 
> lots exciting planned??
> 
> shopping lists ready for kempton?


 
kind of have a shopping list
anything under 80 quid lol

i've not been on much, too busy getting excited over the new battlefield 3 beta.


----------



## Dee_Williams

what is he cooking you kerry???


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> what is he cooking you kerry???


He's already cooked, was chicken and veg, nom nom! :mf_dribble:

He cooks so much better than my mum. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

aww bless her! you haven't died yet os it can't be that bad.

why are you in pain callum??


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> aww bless her! you haven't died yet os it can't be that bad.
> 
> why are you in pain callum??


Oh no, she isn't a bad cook, just the OHs food tastes nicer lol! 

He is also in the process of fattening me up, he brought me a massive bag of jaffa cakes and 2 bags of cookies. 

Not to mention the bag of pic n mix and huge bar of chocolate earlier! He tried to make me go to subway as well but I managed to fight that one. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

aww bless. i dunno if that is good or bad tbh. col keeps waving food at me but i am being good.

what is it with men eh??


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> aww bless. i dunno if that is good or bad tbh. col keeps waving food at me but i am being good.
> 
> what is it with men eh??


I have no idea! I can't resist temptation, you need to give me some of your motivation lol! :lol2:

Although I only ate 1 cookie and the pick n mix, I've been quite good for me, usually I eat everything. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

motivation?? i want ot be able to talk to people if i get to that show!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

rather than hiding in shame. lol.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> motivation?? i want ot be able to talk to people if i get to that show!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> rather than hiding in shame. lol.


 
cough cough talk to me cough


----------



## Dee_Williams

i won't be talking to anyone or possibly even going if i don't get this weight shifted. so there. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> i won't be talking to anyone or possibly even going if i don't get this weight shifted. so there. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You can talk to me.. I have have some hissers for sale 

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i know you do. you then said you didn't want ot sell them. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bagger293

I'm waiting on these spiders on my kitchen window getting on with it and just doing it!


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: a watched pot and all that stuart!


----------



## Bagger293

Uch, this pair are practically freezing!!=[


----------



## JustJack

People are still up !


----------



## Bagger293

I'm about to go to bed unfortunately! :lol2: Sorry man

I got a mega case of the zzzzzzzz =]


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> i know you do. you then said you didn't want ot sell them. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I might sell them.. How much would you pay for 7 or so??

And alright bagger


----------



## vivalabam

I'm watching how to catch a predator, I'll be on there soon. :whip:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: i hardly think you are in that league kerry. 

morning all!! or anyone really. sigh. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

Deeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## geckodelta

Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Caaaalllluuuuum!

You alright??


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Caaaalllluuuuum!
> 
> You alright??


Jaaaaaaaacccccccckkkkkkkk........ Not really... My eye is killing me 
You?


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Jaaaaaaaacccccccckkkkkkkk........ Not really... My eye is killing me
> You?


Oh yeh your eye 

Im tiiired! :O


----------



## Biggys

Morning all, got a job interveiw in about 45mins


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Morning all, got a job interveiw in about 45mins


Tyyyyyyyyyy! 

Oooooh and good luck mate!!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Tyyyyyyyyyy!
> 
> Oooooh and good luck mate!!


Jacccccckkkkkkkkkkk

Thanks dude, can't wait to be honest :blush:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Jacccccckkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> Thanks dude, can't wait to be honest :blush:


Ahhhh 

What's the job??


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Ahhhh
> 
> What's the job??


Hardware store, will be nice to actually have some money coming in, going to pay off what I owe, then thinking of dissapearing for a week or so :hmm:


----------



## Bagger293

So much work, don't know where to start, post in here, procrastinate the day away =[


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> So much work, don't know where to start, post in here, procrastinate the day away =[


Doooooooooooooooooooooo It :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Hardware store, will be nice to actually have some money coming in, going to pay off what I owe, then thinking of dissapearing for a week or so :hmm:


Oooooh sounds good!

What a nice holiday?!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Oooooh sounds good!
> 
> What a nice holiday?!


Nope, turning my phone off and just buggering off fishing I think :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Nope, turning my phone off and just buggering off fishing I think :2thumb:


Sounds awesome mate 

I have nevre been fishing in my life.. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Sounds awesome mate
> 
> I have nevre been fishing in my life.. :lol2:


Awww you'll have to go sometime dude 


and I have good news......


I GOT THE JOB XD


----------



## vivalabam

KEMPTON TOMORROW! *dances round the topic* 

I'm not excited or anything. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> KEMPTON TOMORROW! *dances round the topic*
> 
> I'm not excited or anything. :whistling2:


Stop rubbing it in 

I dunno if I get so still


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Stop rubbing it in
> 
> I dunno if I get so still


Aww, you better come!


----------



## JustJack

Tyler you have to come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And good news on the job mate! :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

afternoon all. 

you all set for kempton tomorrow??? 

am going to sunbathe and then walk the legs off the poor dog again. :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> afternoon all.
> 
> you all set for kempton tomorrow???
> 
> am going to sunbathe and then walk the legs off the poor dog again. :2thumb:


Im as set as I can be!

Are you going Dee?! 

And I am going to hopefully be getting a L.Para to! XD


----------



## ReptileRoss

Hi all : victory:

Kempton's tomorrow!? :blush:

Luckily I don't have falconry this weekend so might actually be able to go!


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Hello people :flrt:_


----------



## JustJack

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Hello people :flrt:_


Heyya Emmie :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> afternoon all.
> 
> you all set for kempton tomorrow???
> 
> am going to sunbathe and then walk the legs off the poor dog again. :2thumb:


Haha you've been doing so much walking recently! Whereas I've sat at home eating cookies and jaffa cakes! I ate a whole bag today. :blush:

Yeah, I have what I'm wearing, the OH brought me some new clothes yesterday. :flrt: Jeggins with a black strappy top, also my big beige bag, people better say hello if they see me! :whip: 



ReptileRoss said:


> Hi all : victory:
> 
> Kempton's tomorrow!? :blush:
> 
> Luckily I don't have falconry this weekend so might actually be able to go!


Hey ya! Yeah tomorrow, I can't wait, it's like hurry up and go away stupid Friday. :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Trootle said:


> Heyya Emmie :flrt:


_You have a PM :whistling2:_


----------



## JustJack

_emmie_x_ said:


> _You have a PM :whistling2:_


Replied


----------



## vivalabam

Kids these days.:whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Kids these days.:whistling2:


-_-

:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

I've just had to hide the jaffa cakes from myself, there's only like 4 left, out of a 500 gram bag. :blush:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I've just had to hide the jaffa cakes from myself, there's only like 4 left, out of a 500 gram bag. :blush:


Kerry :whip:

Ahahahaha :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

My sling is irritating me, it's just not eating. :whip: 

It's not in pre moult, it's really skinny and keeps catching food, then just leaves it, there's 2 hanging up there now, it just doesn't want to eat, stupid thing. :whip:


----------



## Dee_Williams

maybe it thinks it is fat??


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> maybe it thinks it is fat??


It's well skinny, it just keeps leaving food instead of eating it. It catches it starts eating, then the next day I find it just sitting in it's web...


----------



## Dee_Williams

maybe it is a snacker? just has a little bit?

more a grazer than a feaster.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> maybe it is a snacker? just has a little bit?
> 
> more a grazer than a feaster.


:lol2: Well the crickets just get left, it doesn't seem to eat them again. :whip:

Stupid sling. :whip:

How are you anyway?


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am pretty good ta. quick marched round town today to pay cheques in. seen my parents, bought a new sprayer and a spare for water for beasties, sunbathed on trampoline after trying to kill myself on it. :lol2:

and am going for a walk in a bit, gonna try doing the stupidly steep hill. gulp.

but i failed miserably this morning, i had a bacon and egg mcmuffin with an orange juice. sigh. god it was good though!!! :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i am pretty good ta. quick marched round town today to pay cheques in. seen my parents, bought a new sprayer and a spare for water for beasties, sunbathed on trampoline after trying to kill myself on it. :lol2:
> 
> and am going for a walk in a bit, gonna try doing the stupidly steep hill. gulp.
> 
> but i failed miserably this morning, i had a bacon and egg mcmuffin with an orange juice. sigh. god it was good though!!! :flrt:


Ah right sounds fun! I've done nothing all day except eat jaffa cakes and cookies, so I think I'm worse! :lol2: Although I'm not having lunch and it's Nandos for dinner, I couldn't fit any more in my stomach after that massive bag. :blush:

Awesome! It's such a nice day here, you got good weather up there? :lol2: It's always so much nicer when you know you shouldn't be eating it. :blush:

I'm going to the cinema soon to watch Friends with benefits. :no1:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: meant ot be a good film. i think i might get my mum to babysit and just tell col we are going one night. 

i want ot go to a pub and people watch. i like people watching. 

weather is totally glorious, my skin is a bit itchy now so hopefully i have caught it a bit and will retain my no lines tan for a bit longer! :lol2:

nearly time to kill the dog. bless him. he is losnig weight, it is just me that needs to!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: meant ot be a good film. i think i might get my mum to babysit and just tell col we are going one night.
> 
> i want ot go to a pub and people watch. i like people watching.
> 
> weather is totally glorious, my skin is a bit itchy now so hopefully i have caught it a bit and will retain my no lines tan for a bit longer! :lol2:
> 
> nearly time to kill the dog. bless him. he is losnig weight, it is just me that needs to!


Yeah you should! Well, i'll let you know how it is first lol! i just love Mila Kunis. :flrt: 

I love people watching as well! That's why I like going to these shows, there's just such a range of people, with all kinda of styles and all ages, it's just awesome! 

Ah right that's good, it's good for dog walking as well! :lol2: Not so good when I have to walk the hour into town. :whip: I have no tan, I'm like a shade of corpse, I'd like to have a bit of colour though, but I'd no doubt have to pay for it. :blush:

LOL! Same with my dog, she used to be well fat, but since I started walking her for an hour the first thing people say isn't "Oh she's fat" :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

is it " o doesn't she look knackered?" :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Oooh Dee! Do you mind PM'ing me how much you would like the roaches for?!

I have no clue what they are worth and need them gone!


----------



## Dee_Williams

eh?

i didn't say i wanted any hon. i am skinto.


----------



## Dee_Williams

does anyone know why some of the peoples names have a + after them???


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> is it " o doesn't she look knackered?" :lol2:


Yeah lol! :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> does anyone know why some of the peoples names have a + after them???


People have a + after their name? :blush:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> eh?
> 
> i didn't say i wanted any hon. i am skinto.


Ohhh :/ I need rid


----------



## Dee_Williams

why?????????

i dunno. some people on the page visitors and in the people signed in have a + after their names. i just wondered why.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> why?????????
> 
> i dunno. some people on the page visitors and in the people signed in have a + after their names. i just wondered why.


Mum hates roaches.. She made a deal about tommorrow, so I think it is only fair to get rid..

Are you going to be at Kempton? I will bring them along you can have them for free.. I will just keep my favourite 2!

Oh and do you have any baby GAL's at all?! Or does anyone have any? Hoping to get 2 for my little brother tommorow!


----------



## GRB

Dee_Williams said:


> does anyone know why some of the peoples names have a + after them???


Friends.


----------



## Dee_Williams

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.........................

thank you for that GRB!!! 

As probably noticed before, I am not very bright. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Bowchickawowow 
How's everyone liking my random words instead of a normal hey? :whistling2:


----------



## GRB

geckodelta said:


> Bowchickawowow
> How's everyone liking my random words instead of a normal hey? :whistling2:


I hate them, and have made a custom infraction category just to get you to stop using them. 












Only kidding, I can't be bothered making a new category. You're still getting infracted though. 




:lol2:j/k


----------



## geckodelta

GRB said:


> I hate them, and have made a custom infraction category just to get you to stop using them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only kidding, I can't be bothered making a new category. You're still getting
> infracted though.
> 
> :lol2:j/k


:lol2: *checks notifications*
I'm just going to pretend you like them anyway :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

GRB said:


> I hate them, and have made a custom infraction category just to get you to stop using them.
> 
> 
> Only kidding, I can't be bothered making a new category. You're still getting infracted though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:j/k



But........... that sounds like a really good idea....... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Kabang!

that ones just for you Grant :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> But........... that sounds like a really good idea....... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Sooo harsh


----------



## Dee_Williams

:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## GRB

geckodelta said:


> Kabang!
> 
> that ones just for you Grant :flrt:


Speezelpluff. 


That means "... _and all they had left were tears._"

It seems appropriate. *sends infractions* :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Will you be at kempton? :2thumb:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Random and most likely a dumb question but how come slings aren't kept in adult size enclosures?:blush:_


----------



## geckodelta

GRB said:


> Speezelpluff.
> 
> That means "... _and all they had left were tears._"
> 
> It seems appropriate. *sends infractions* :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


What the hell is that word :lol2:
And I'm not even gonna bother checking this time :Na_Na_Na_Na:
I think the ones I had have run out 


Edit: your one has but I still have until the 23rd till my other one expires


----------



## Dee_Williams

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Random and most likely a dumb question but how come slings aren't kept in adult size enclosures?:blush:_


they can be but they'd find it harder to find food.


----------



## GRB

geckodelta said:


> What the hell is that word :lol2:


Just made it up. Can't be bothered trying to figure out what the kids these days in whatever ironic manner they do stuff now...

:lol2:


----------



## GRB

Dee_Williams said:


> they can be but they'd find it harder to find food.


I knew someone was going to say that.

My retort is always:










They seem to find food OK.:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Random and most likely a dumb question but how come slings aren't kept in adult size enclosures?:blush:_


They have trouble finding food :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

geckodelta said:


> Will you be at kempton? :2thumb:


no, i am not allowed to go. :bash:


----------



## Dee_Williams

GRB said:


> I knew someone was going to say that.
> 
> My retort is always:
> 
> image
> 
> They seem to find food OK.:lol2:


ooo shhhh......

these are captive beasties that are protected and loved and all that.


----------



## geckodelta

GRB said:


> Just made it up. Can't be bothered trying to figure out what the kids these days in whatever ironic manner they do stuff now...
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2: fair enough did you like the word I posted that was just for you? :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> no, i am not allowed to go. :bash:


:O why?


----------



## GRB

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: fair enough did you like the word I posted that was just for you? :2thumb:


Yes, now I feel all warm and fuzzy.








I have a fever and headache. :lol:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Dee_Williams said:


> they can be but they'd find it harder to find food.





geckodelta said:


> They have trouble finding food :2thumb:


_I made a planted adult enclosure today because I was bored:blush: and used bio-active substrate so its got springtails and woodlice so I thought they might catch them?_

_Don't spiders find place to build a little "den" and stay there until the night? so offering food should be easy enough?_


----------



## geckodelta

GRB said:


> Yes, now I feel all warm and fuzzy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a fever and headache. :lol:


:lol2: I was in the hospital earlier getting my tear ducts flushed :2thumb:


----------



## JK3ITH °_•

if im 15 and i go to kempton (by myself) will i be able to enter and buy anything?


----------



## Dee_Williams

geckodelta said:


> :O why?


coz it'd cost me about £250 to go. :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I made a planted adult enclosure today because I was bored:blush: and used bio-active substrate so its got springtails and woodlice so I thought they might catch them?_
> 
> _Don't spiders find place to build a little "den" and stay there until the night? so offering food should be easy enough?_


i am not trying to be harsh but it sounds like you've already made up your mind to house them in there. 
if that's what you want to do, then go for it!


----------



## geckodelta

JK3ITH °_• said:


> if im 15 and i go to kempton (by myself) will i be able to enter and buy anything?


I don't know about 15 but I'm 16 and they sold me inverts


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> coz it'd cost me about £250 to go. :2thumb:


Its worth it to see me? :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

geckodelta said:


> Its worth it to see me? :lol2:


sorry hon, but it soooooooooo isn't. :lol2:

i am gonna save up and go to the one in may that's a bit nearer.


----------



## JK3ITH °_•

geckodelta said:


> I don't know about 15 but I'm 16 and they sold me inverts


how would they know did you have to show ID?


----------



## _emmie_x_

JK3ITH °_• said:


> how would they know did you have to show ID?


_Most shows request under 16s to be with an adult and its also illegal to sell animals to under 16s, I think?_


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Most shows request under 16s to be with an adult and its also illegal to sell animals to under 16s, I think?_


 #

they did at kempton


----------



## Bagger293

Look what I found today 










:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

it is very cute. bless it. they have really big eyes don't they. awww. :flrt:


----------



## Bagger293

They sure do! I think that's one of the things that makes them so cute =]

awww!! :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

you do know that you are getting obsessive don't you. 
not that i am at all invert obsessed. :whistling2:


----------



## Bagger293

I know I am! :lol2: 

Went out to wash my car this morning and spent ages picking little spiders off it and investigating them with my new hand lens! I had to go and fill the bucket with water again afterwards cause it had gone cold!! :roll2:


----------



## kris74

Bagger293 said:


> Look what I found today
> 
> image
> 
> :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


It's a Geordie spider, call it Shearer.....

Tom Petty - Free falling - YouTube


----------



## vivalabam

Urgh, I'm in one of those moods. I'm supposed to be going to a casino tonight but I really can't be bothered, I just want to stay home, shower, prepare for tomorrow. Now I'm not going to get in until like 1am where I'll have to shower then and still get up before 7am for tomorrow.


----------



## Bagger293

vivalabam said:


> Urgh, I'm in one of those moods. I'm supposed to be going to a casino tonight but I really can't be bothered, I just want to stay home, shower, prepare for tomorrow. Now I'm not going to get in until like 1am where I'll have to shower then and still get up before 7am for tomorrow.


----------



## Dee_Williams

are you on drugs stuart?


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> image


If only it was that easy! Just packed, so that's 1 less job to do tomorrow, I also got a stinging nettle to the bottom of my foot, wow does that hurt!


----------



## Biggys

Helllllllllllllllllllllooooooooo :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Helllllllllllllllllllllooooooooo :flrt:


Hey ya, know if you're coming tomorrow yet? :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> If only it was that easy! Just packed, so that's 1 less job to do tomorrow, I also got a stinging nettle to the bottom of my foot, wow does that hurt!



how did you manage that???


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> how did you manage that???


Dog walking in sandles, I wouldn't recommend it! :blush:


----------



## Bagger293

Dee_Williams said:


> are you on drugs stuart?


So what if I am, man?


.


Nah, I'm not.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hey ya, know if you're coming tomorrow yet? :flrt:


 I'm not


----------



## Bagger293

*I'M HIGH ON LIFE!!!* :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I'm not


You suck.  Can't get the train?


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> *I'M HIGH ON LIFE!!!* :lol2:


mg:



vivalabam said:


> You suck.  Can't get the train?


I do 

and nope 

Sorry kerry


----------



## Bagger293

Biggys said:


> mg:


What's your beef, man? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> mg:
> 
> 
> 
> I do
> 
> and nope
> 
> Sorry kerry


You suck.  

I've eaten so much my shorts don't fit any more. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> What's your beef, man? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I dunno :gasp:



vivalabam said:


> You suck.
> 
> I've eaten so much my shorts don't fit any more. :blush:


I do 


And tha'ts cool, don't wear them


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I do
> 
> 
> And tha'ts cool, don't wear them


But I want to...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> But I want to...



Awwwww


----------



## Dee_Williams

good grief you lot are more miserable than i am.

i've been deserted. again. sigh.


----------



## Bagger293

I was lurking until something happened besides the flirting..


----------



## Dee_Williams

it wasn't me!


----------



## Biggys

I want ice cream :hmm:


----------



## Bagger293

Aye but you were lurking too!

I hadn't thought of saying "Can anyone who's lurking please pipe up so I can speak to them while these two flirt it out amongst themselves" :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

it is usually the easiest way.

flirting gets me into trouble so i am not doing it anymore. sigh. :lol2:

col has poofed, i am starving hungry and oo i ca nhear the van. lol.


----------



## Biggys

I has ice cream, was a pound a litre....I had 6 quid and freezer space :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Browsing RFUK while sitting bored in the cinema lol

Sent from my HTC sensation.


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> Browsing RFUK while sitting bored in the cinema lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC sensation.


Awww ahaha, take it the films crap then


----------



## Bagger293

What film are you not watching at the moment so I can avoid wasting my money on it?


----------



## Dee_Williams

i had duck egg and chips
not v healthy but was good


----------



## _emmie_x_

Film hasn't started yet 
Its more about the boring company lol, we will be watching shark night 3D

Sent from my HTC sensation.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i had duck egg and chips
> not v healthy but was good


Sounds good 



_emmie_x_ said:


> Film hasn't started yet
> Its more about the boring conpany lol, we will be watching shark night 3D
> 
> Sent from my HTC sensation.


Awww ahaha, get some better company then


----------



## Dee_Williams

well she's a bit stuffed in here coz it's only me and you! bad idea!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> well she's a bit stuffed in here coz it's only me and you! bad idea!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
I'm good company :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Not sure about you sometimes though :flrt: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bagger293

Dee_Williams said:


> i had duck egg and chips
> not v healthy but was good


Mmmm! That sounds pretty good! 

I wish I had ducks to steal eggs from!

I saw a mouse and a rabbit in my garden today.. At separate times though, they weren't ring-a-ring-a-rosing or that.


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Mmmm! That sounds pretty good!
> 
> I wish I had ducks to steal eggs from!
> 
> *I saw a mouse and a rabbit in my garden today..* At separate times though, they weren't ring-a-ring-a-rosing or that.


I'm pretty sure they don't have eggs :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> I'm good company :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Not sure about you sometimes though :flrt: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I prefer Dees company to yours:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

Sent from my HTC sensation.


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> I prefer Dees company to yours:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> Sent from my HTC sensation.


Oh, I know when I'm not wanted.... 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Yaas.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Waan more...


----------



## vivalabam

Up for Kempton! Just need to get ready. :lol2:


----------



## JK3ITH °_•

Im up now to. cant wait 
i have to go by train


----------



## vivalabam

JK3ITH °_• said:


> Im up now to. cant wait
> i have to go by train


Aww that sucks.  We'll be setting off soon! I'm ready, just waiting for everyone else. :whip:


----------



## JK3ITH °_•

klkl might see you there. after my two hour train ride


----------



## vivalabam

JK3ITH °_• said:


> klkl might see you there. after my two hour train ride


Yeah, if you see me say hello! If you think it's me it probably is. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

hope you all have had a really good time peeps!!! (i presume you'll maybe see this when you get back. :lol2


----------



## kris74

I quite fancy chop and chips today......


----------



## Dee_Williams

and why the devil not? lamb or pork?


----------



## Biggys

Good evening


----------



## geckodelta

Hey guys


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Hey guys


 C'mon then dude what did you get ?


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> and why the devil not? lamb or pork?


Pork....I ended up getting smelly kebab meat from the chippy instead, nasty!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> C'mon then dude what did you get ?


a fever... so I couldnt go 
you?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> a fever... so I couldnt go
> you?


Sucks 

I got bitten by a spider...fun times :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Sucks
> 
> I got bitten by a spider...fun times :lol2:


what did you get tagged by?! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Hey all, back from Kempton! :flrt: Just eating dinner then it's off to get ready to go out.:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> Hey all, back from Kempton! :flrt: Just eating dinner then it's off to get ready to go out.:lol2:


where are you off to tonight mrs??


----------



## Dee_Williams

kris74 said:


> Pork....I ended up getting smelly kebab meat from the chippy instead, nasty!


gak. how could you pass up pork for that? i worry about you!! :lol2: thank you for reminding me to advertise our pork though!! mu ha ha!!!

hello guys! did you lot have a good day? just skimmed through posts. cba to read them. :blush:
read them:

you feeling better callum?

please god don't let it be the subfusca girl or the h.mac that bit you tyler....................................


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> where are you off to tonight mrs??


Off to the local club to get drunk! :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> Off to the local club to get drunk! :blush:


sounds pretty good actually. can i come? :whistling2:

pleased with what you bought? tohse caterpillars are pretty awesome. :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> gak. how could you pass up pork for that? i worry about you!! :lol2: thank you for reminding me to advertise our pork though!! mu ha ha!!!
> 
> hello guys! did you lot have a good day? just skimmed through posts. cba to read them. :blush:
> read them:
> 
> you feeling better callum?
> 
> please god don't let it be the subfusca girl or the h.mac that bit you tyler....................................


Im feeling slightly better 
and I sooo want it to be the H. mac :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: that's not very nice callum. :bash:

it is tiddly so at least if it was that it won't be too bad. gulp.


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: that's not very nice callum. :bash:
> 
> it is tiddly so at least if it was that it won't be too bad. gulp.


you know me :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

what? mean and nasty?? :devil: :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> what? mean and nasty?? :devil: :lol2:


:gasp: .... exactly :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2:

and i am glad i didn't go all the way to kempton just to meet you, you weren't even there!!


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> you feeling better callum?
> 
> please god don't let it be the subfusca girl or the h.mac that bit you tyler....................................


 
Was a teggenaria


----------



## Dee_Williams

at least it wasn't the blooming nasty venom ones. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2:
> 
> and i am glad i didn't go all the way to kempton just to meet you, you weren't even there!!


I know 


Biggys said:


> Was a teggenaria


:lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_so tired  _

_Are there any invert shows in the West midlands?_


----------



## Dee_Williams

dudley in may


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> at least it wasn't the blooming nasty venom ones. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


True :Na_Na_Na_Na:



geckodelta said:


> :lol2:


You wouldn''t be laughing if you got bit, and where I got bit -_-


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: the mind boggles!


----------



## Dee_Williams

_emmie_x_ said:


> _so tired  _
> 
> _Are there any invert shows in the West midlands?_


http://thebts.co.uk/forums/content.php?13-BTS-Exhibition


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> True :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn''t be laughing if you got bit, and where I got bit -_-


where did you get bitten? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> where did you get bitten? :lol2:


On the bum :blush:

well like just below the waist :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

no wonder it bit you. was probably scared you were gonna fart.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> no wonder it bit you. was probably scared you were gonna fart.


Nah :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> sounds pretty good actually. can i come? :whistling2:
> 
> pleased with what you bought? tohse caterpillars are pretty awesome. :flrt:


Yeah, last chance to say bye to all my friends! Of course you can! I'd love to meet you. ^_^

They really are! It's not something I'd have ever thought to buy, but they were sitting there looking all fat and green! :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

aerin keeps waffling on about them. she loves that pic of yours. :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Volunteering today in Fife. Lochore meadows country park. Found loads of voles, frogs and toads! Some voles even survived the mower. They were the lucky ones =[


----------



## Stelios

Bagger293 said:


> Volunteering today in Fife. Lochore meadows country park. Found loads of voles, frogs and toads! Some voles even survived the mower. They were the lucky ones =[


You death bringer!:devil:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i didn't think murdering the wildlife was part of conservation stuart........... :whistling2:


----------



## Bagger293

I know =[ I felt *dead* bad! (geddit?) =[

On the bright side, check out this picture of the male Amaurobious I got this evening!


----------



## Dee_Williams

you should be leaving him to run away from his lady friend not drag him off for photo shoots!


----------



## Bagger293

I didn't drag him anywhere for that, Dee! I just edited out all her web stands! It took ages =[


----------



## Dee_Williams

:roll2: i really worry about you. and that joke was awful. :bash:


you aren't going to be watching them all night are you? they won't perform if watched you know.


----------



## Bagger293

No need to worry about me! :lol2:

That joke was pretty appropriate =]

Nah, I just check in on them every so often, mostly I don't even turn the light on!

They practically doesn't move!! I wish he'd just go for it, what else has he got to live for?!


----------



## Dee_Williams

life in general. maybe he wants ot live and love another day.........


----------



## Bagger293

Would you mind giving me a quick bit of advice?

I have a 4 litre RUB style box which I was going to fill with oatmeal and put morio worms in (that being what Ole said he had fed my Aphonopelma on while she was in his care)

I have put air holes in the lid but seeing as I'm putting oatmeal in it, should I drill holes in the sides too?

It'll all fall out the sides!

HELP!

I'm a bit lost.. Need to get her a worm too!


----------



## kris74

Bagger293 said:


> Would you mind giving me a quick bit of advice?
> 
> I have a 4 litre RUB style box which I was going to fill with oatmeal and put morio worms in (that being what Ole said he had fed my Aphonopelma on while she was in his care)
> 
> I have put air holes in the lid but seeing as I'm putting oatmeal in it, should I drill holes in the sides too?
> 
> It'll all fall out the sides!
> 
> HELP!
> 
> I'm a bit lost.. Need to get her a worm too!


don't fill the tub past the level of the holes..... :whistling2:

Oatmeal is dry anyway so the mould issue shouldn't be an issue really


----------



## Bagger293

Mould issue?

Go on...

In fact, please tell me any tips you have regarding feeding!


----------



## Dee_Williams

mine are in an open storage tub. the sides are smooth and they haven't escaped. 
about 25litre size i think.

mine are in bran. they got weetabix a bit of fish food and the odd bit of cucumber or banana skin. they seem ok. i bought 500g of them and that was ages ago. they are still going strong. 

i put some in a different tub to gut load before lizarding them.


----------



## Dee_Williams

i don't feed mine worms so i couldn't really help. all mine get roaches for the bigger ones or fruit flies/bean weevils for the little ones.


----------



## Dee_Williams

small hole in lid well plugged. they are fast little sods.


----------



## Dee_Williams

i thought that too. naughty jack. he is too young to swear like that.


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Language Timothy :naughty:


Me don't care.. Its 1 o'clock.. I have been up since 6... Been tubbing critters since 9.. Now bean weevils are everywhere!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Me don't care.. Its 1 o'clock.. I have been up since 6... Been tubbing critters since 9.. Now bean weevils are everywhere!


Me don't care. me cave man, me like food..... :whistling2:

sorry I had to :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

melt a small hole in the lid of the tub and use a pooter to get them out. or chill them in the firdge for 5 mns first.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> melt a small hole in the lid of the tub and use a pooter to get them out. or chill them in the firdge for 5 mns first.


No light a peice of paper.. Drop it in the tub! VOILA! Good bye weevils!


----------



## _emmie_x_

Dee_Williams said:


> melt a small hole in the lid of the tub and use a *pooter* to get them out. or chill them in the firdge for 5 mns first.


_Those are the things of nightmares :devil: I had a bad experience with one:blush:_


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Those are the things of nightmares :devil: I had a bad experience with one:blush:_


*waits in awe* :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Trootle said:


> No light a peice of paper.. Drop it in the tub! VOILA! Good bye weevils!


:gasp:
_Your nearly as bonkers as Tyler:lol2:_

_Wont the fire melt the tub?_


----------



## Dee_Williams

Trootle said:


> No light a peice of paper.. Drop it in the tub! VOILA! Good bye weevils!


you won't kill them that way. you need a nuclear bomb.

emmie, the mind boggles and not in a good way. :gasp:


----------



## JustJack

Tub can melt aswell!

OMG! As I typed this one casually crawled on my finger! I'm so tired I could actually go and cry! HAH!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Tub can melt aswell!
> 
> OMG! As I typed this one casually crawled on my finger! I'm so tired I could actually go and cry! HAH!


All I can say is bottle of lighter fluid and a match......


----------



## Dee_Williams

not in the house!!!!


----------



## JustJack

Im throwing them out my window into the garden! BAS****!


----------



## _emmie_x_

Dee_Williams said:


> you won't kill them that way. you need a nuclear bomb.
> 
> emmie, the mind boggles and not in a good way. :gasp:


_I used it wrong:blush:_



Trootle said:


> Tub can melt aswell!
> 
> OMG! As I typed this one casually crawled on my finger! I'm so tired I could actually go and cry! HAH!


_Just hoover them up, I did when I had an outbreak at 3am in the morning :2thumb:_


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> in the house!!!!


Thats the sprirt :lol2:



Trootle said:


> Im throwing them out my window into the garden! BAS****!


:lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

:flrt: ( Sadly not mine, yet :devil: )


----------



## Dee_Williams

god mantid porn. my eyes!!


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I used it wrong:blush:_




_I'm saying nothing :whistling2:_


_WTF It appears I stole your font...

I look like I'm a girl typing :O

Awesome XD_


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> god mantid porn. my eyes!!


lol I wasn't showing for the porn factor, more an image of size  ( they max out about 3cm  )


----------



## Dee_Williams

Biggys said:


> [/I][/FONT]
> 
> _I'm saying nothing :whistling2:_
> 
> 
> _WTF It appears I stole your font...
> 
> I look like I'm a girl typing :O
> 
> Awesome XD_


i really worry about you tyler. like, lots.


----------



## Dee_Williams

snowgoose said:


> lol I wasn't showing for the porn factor, more an image of size  ( they max out about 3cm  )


3cm is tiddly. yes i know, well not that that was why you posted it but presumed it wasn't for porn reasons. well hoped really. 

they are very pretty though. 

i've ordered 10 flower mantids. i am never looking in classifieds again. i only went in there to see how much to sell lobster roaches for. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i really worry about you tyler. like, lots.


:blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> 3cm is tiddly. yes i know, well not that that was why you posted it but presumed it wasn't for porn reasons. well hoped really.
> 
> they are very pretty though.
> 
> i've ordered 10 flower mantids. i am never looking in classifieds again. i only went in there to see how much to sell lobster roaches for. :blush:


haha, I'm getting slightly obsessed with mantids recently :|


----------



## _emmie_x_

:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:

_I think one of my H. mac slings might of escaped_


----------



## JustJack

_emmie_x_ said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> _i think one of my h. Mac slings might of escaped_


----------



## Dee_Williams

i was being good. i refused ot look. i really need ot save up. this MUST be the last thing i buy.


----------



## Dee_Williams

_emmie_x_ said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> _I think one of my H. mac slings might of escaped_


they hide really well. in the tub i mean.


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> i was being good. i refused ot look. i really need ot save up. this MUST be the last thing i buy.


Well, I'm trying to get a nice little collection going before winter hits and the weather stops everything ( will give me something to do  )


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> _I think one of my H. mac slings might of escaped_


Thats no good :gasp:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Dee_Williams said:


> i was being good. i refused ot look. i really need ot save up. this MUST be the last thing i buy.


_Just noticed I like most of your posts, I'm not stalking you:blush:_

_You just post awesome posts_


----------



## Dee_Williams

snowgoose said:


> Well, I'm trying to get a nice little collection going before winter hits and the weather stops everything ( will give me something to do  )


i don't blame you really. i am gonig to have to buy maggots for the ones i have so a few more won't hurt really.


----------



## Dee_Williams

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Just noticed I like most of your posts, I'm not stalking you:blush:_
> 
> _You just post awesome posts_


disappointed now, been ages since i had a good stalker. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> i don't blame you really. i am gonig to have to buy maggots for the ones i have so a few more won't hurt really.


yeah, my thinking exactly 

I have a few things so far but I don't know how long they will last, 

The haplopelmas to pair ( once the male matures )
Blob to give birth hopefully
some mantis ooths to hatch
and the new roaches to try and get a decently numbered culture going 

and whatever else comes along :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Dee_Williams said:


> disappointed now, been ages since i had a good stalker. :whistling2:


:lol2:

_You have Tyler and Jack :whistling2:_


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> :lol2:
> 
> _You have Tyler and Jack :whistling2:_


I don't stalk people. it requires to much energy :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

I hate alcohol.  

I'm suffering badly today, and I have to pack still. Bad times.


----------



## JustJack

Moorning!


----------



## Dee_Williams

_emmie_x_ said:


> :lol2:
> 
> _You have Tyler and Jack :whistling2:_


jack doesn't stalk me. if he does he is too good, i haven't noticed. :lol2:

tyler isn't a good stalker, he talks too much. :roll2:


are you going back to uni now kerry?


----------



## JustJack

DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

hey jack! 
how are all the beasties doing??


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> :lol2:
> 
> _You have Tyler and Jack :whistling2:_


Well dont I feel left out :whip:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Well dont I feel left out :whip:


Sorry.. 

Dee isnt yout cousin so we thought we wouldn't mention you 

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Trootle said:


> Sorry..
> 
> Dee isnt yout cousin so we thought we wouldn't mention you
> 
> :lol2:


proper :lol2: at that! lmao.


----------



## geckodelta

:whip:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> jack doesn't stalk me. if he does he is too good, i haven't noticed. :lol2:
> 
> tyler isn't a good stalker, he talks too much. :roll2:
> 
> 
> are you going back to uni now kerry?


Yeah later on today! It's apparently raining in Lancaster so mum doesn't want to rush up there. :lol2:

That suits me fine. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

it is raining really hard here. winter is here. :devil:

i have a pregnant multi mammate. i have no :censor: idea what to do with her. bless her.


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> it is raining really hard here. winter is here. :devil:
> 
> i have a pregnant multi mammate. i have no :censor: idea what to do with her. bless her.


I'ts dry here, and I'm currently on the hunt for more mantis ooths to buy :|


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> it is raining really hard here. winter is here. :devil:
> 
> i have a pregnant multi mammate. i have no :censor: idea what to do with her. bless her.


Yeah, it's hot an sunny here lol! :lol2:

A what? :blush: All I can think of is Marmite. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, it's hot an sunny here lol! :lol2:
> 
> A what? :blush: All I can think of is Marmite. :lol2:


hahah, a preggers marmite Hahaha.

Sorry needed a laugh


----------



## Dee_Williams

you'd laugh if you saw her. she looks like she swallowed a tennis ball whole. :gasp:

colin killing me when it gives birth will make you laugh. sigh. :bash:


----------



## selina20

Halloween comp on my fb group Trapdoor. A Halloween themed pic of an invert. Editing is allowed but must be stated. Winner chooses between old world, new world and none living. closing date 22nd October. Everyone gets 2 entries and its free


----------



## Bagger293

Just been given a job without an interview :hmm:


----------



## selina20

Bagger293 said:


> Just been given a job without an interview :hmm:


Working where?


----------



## Bagger293

Jessops =[


----------



## selina20

Bagger293 said:


> Jessops =[


Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Bagger293

selina20 said:


> Hmmmmmmmm


Yep! =[

I shouldn't complain because I need a job, it won't exactly be difficult, I'll only be there 2 days a week and a couple of my friends work there too.. Every cloud eh


----------



## selina20

Bagger293 said:


> Yep! =[
> 
> I shouldn't complain because I need a job, it won't exactly be difficult, I'll only be there 2 days a week and a couple of my friends work there too.. Every cloud eh


Yup. I dont like the company tbh iv known a few people to get treated really bad working for them


----------



## Dee_Williams

if it is a means to an end while you are getting your colege stuff sorted i'm sure you'll be fine stuart! : victory:


----------



## Bagger293

Yep, I know, you are right Dee, thanks =]

But so is Selina, they treat their staff really badly, I should know, I worked for them for 3 years and they were, without a doubt, the worst company I have ever worked for in terms of staff treatment. The guys I know who work there at the moment say it's not as bad as it used to be.. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Dee_Williams

thikn of the money hon. :/


----------



## Bagger293

Yep! That's why I asked them I suppose :mrgreen:


----------



## Jonb1982

Hello!


----------



## Bagger293

Hi Jonb1982! =]


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Hello!


ola jon


----------



## Jonb1982

Bagger293 said:


> Hi Jonb1982! =]




Hiya hows u?


----------



## Bagger293

Not bad thanks, just trying to learn the digestive system of a chicken, a cow and humans...

What about you?


----------



## JustJack

Heyya Jon!

You alright?!


----------



## Dee_Williams

Bagger293 said:


> Not bad thanks, just trying to learn the digestive system of a chicken, a cow and humans...
> 
> What about you?


lol and i thought i had weird posts.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Not bad thanks, just trying to learn the digestive system of a chicken, a cow and humans...
> 
> What about you?


as you do


----------



## Jonb1982

Lol, im having a quiet day and playing fifa 12!


----------



## Dee_Williams

o dear. there is no hope for you.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> o dear. there is no hope for you.


Oi was that aimed at me!?


----------



## Dee_Williams

it was indeed. :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> it was indeed. :2thumb:


Thanks, u turd


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Thanks, u turd


a bit uncalled for :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

meh. i am not wounded. (much )

i've spent the morniing cleaning out mice and stuff. now gonna hoover. not exactly rock and roll is it. if he wants to play footballs then fair enough. :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> meh. i am not wounded. (much )
> 
> i've spent the morniing cleaning out mice and stuff. now gonna hoover. not exactly rock and roll is it. if he wants to play footballs then fair enough. :2thumb:


Erm so what is rock n roll in your eyes!?


----------



## Dee_Williams

probably 18+ material .: victory:

thinking about it it probably wouldn't be actually. 
i dunno, i have had a good day pottering about and getting jobs that needed doing done. probably boring as hell to most people, but it's my life.


----------



## Bagger293

spinnin_tom said:


> as you do


It's for the college, Tom =]

I wouldn't normally choose to bone up on this sort of thing recreationally! :lol2: 



Jonb1982 said:


> Lol, im having a quiet day and playing fifa 12!


Sounds fun =]

Actually it doesn't.. Not to me.. I never got into footy games.

Loads of folk love them though so it sounds fun if you are one of the folk who love them which you probably are seeing as you're playing it voluntarily...

:no1:


p.s, I just had an hours nap =]


----------



## Dee_Williams

you are such an old man stuart. :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

I am =]


----------



## geckodelta

Boo!
Did I scare you?


----------



## Dee_Williams

no. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

what do i keep?
inverts

what does mum spray?
raid


----------



## Biggys

evening


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> evening


Evening Ty


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Evening Ty


How are you dude ?


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> How are you dude ?


Fantastic! 

You?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> evening


hey tyler


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> You?


 
Good to hear 


I'm knackered :blush:



spinnin_tom said:


> hey tyler


 
Heya fella : victory:


----------



## snowgoose

Evening all 

I've just bought myself some more mantids :|


----------



## Bagger293

Hi everyone =]

Doing some more procrastinating instead of revising.

Supposed to be learning:

Who was Linnaeus?

What are the advantages of the binomial system of naming?

Methods of species I.D.

Someone give me a good answer for Q's 1 & 3, I can handle number 2 okay =]


----------



## snowgoose

Bagger293 said:


> Hi everyone =]
> 
> Doing some more procrastinating instead of revising.
> 
> Supposed to be learning:
> 
> Who was Linnaeus?
> 
> What are the advantages of the binomial system of naming?
> 
> Methods of species I.D.
> 
> Someone give me a good answer for Q's 1 & 3, I can handle number 2 okay =]


if Q1 is refering to Carl Linnaeus, then he is the guy who came up with the idea of taxonomic classifications as we know them today " Order > Genus > Species" etc etc 

Not sure about Q3 ( as I've only been working with tarantulas ), but I guess it would be things such as DNA testing etc?


----------



## Bagger293

Yep, Carl Von Linne, or, Carlous Linnaeus, it is =]

Found out recently that he is credited with discovering/first recording Avicularia : victory:

Yeah, I really need to just go through the notes again for Q3 :yaaawn:! :lol2:

Cheers Jake =]


----------



## snowgoose

no worries, I've been doing a little with this kind of stuff for the haplopelma tarantulas I'm trying to ID, but generally we check the description papers against the actual animal for them. Possibly going to check the species holotype for measuring etc


----------



## Bagger293

I guess you don't want to get too close to Haplopelma with a hand lens :lol2: =]


----------



## snowgoose

Bagger293 said:


> I guess you don't want to get too close to Haplopelma with a hand lens :lol2: =]


unfortunately the ones I did have died. I sent 2 others away to other people to check out as well 

It's all good though  I have another 4 females arriving soon


----------



## Bagger293

One day man, I'll convince the gf to let me get as many as I want! =]

She's warming to the idea of more though and she's pretty keen on the idea of getting a wee crab now =]


----------



## snowgoose

Bagger293 said:


> One day man, I'll convince the gf to let me get as many as I want! =]
> 
> She's warming to the idea of more though and she's pretty keen on the idea of getting a wee crab now =]


you need to convince her for the Avic first though :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Nah, she's convinced on the avic, just need to get her to actually buy the enclosure and stat for it! She said it could be my birthday present and my birthdays passed now! Still waiting :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Bagger293 said:


> Nah, she's convinced on the avic, just need to get her to actually buy the enclosure and stat for it! She said it could be my birthday present and my birthdays passed now! Still waiting :lol2:


:lol2:

Tell her to get her finger out


----------



## Bagger293

Haha! Will do =]

She has a job interview tomorrow so I thought I'd wait and see how it went before badgering her to spend money, I can always buy it myself if she doesn't get the job :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

Bagger293 said:


> Haha! Will do =]
> 
> She has a job interview tomorrow so I thought I'd wait and see how it went before badgering her to spend money, I can always buy it myself if she doesn't get the job :2thumb:


buy it anyway. 

If she doesn't get the job, no biggy, 

If she does, send her the invoice :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

I'm off !

See you!


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> I'm off !
> 
> See you!


you haven't even been here 

You can't come on just to say bye


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> you haven't even been here
> 
> You can't come on just to say bye


Oiiii :whip:

I have been on most of the day :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

morning all.


----------



## JustJack

Morning Dee!


----------



## Dee_Williams

morninig jack. shouldn't you have been on your way to school??


----------



## JustJack

I would off if I hadn't been sick!

Feel sick as a dog....


----------



## Dee_Williams

hmmm............. i smell excuses coz you don't wanna go to school.............


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> hmmm............. i smell excuses coz you don't wanna go to school.............


Nope! 

Why does everyday think that??


----------



## Dee_Williams

Trootle said:


> Nope!
> 
> Why does everyday think that??


because we are right???

no only joking hon. so what is up?


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> because we are right???
> 
> no only joking hon. so what is up?


I am actually not off because I dont want to go in!

I was feeling really bad yesterday, stomache cramps and feeling sick... Through the night I was ok.. This morning when I was getting ready for school I had a few moew stomach cramps and again felt sick so mum said I should stay off and rest... (In my eyes staying in bed researching tarantulals :lol2


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah well, that is fair enough. and if mum says stay off school then all si good! :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> ah well, that is fair enough. and if mum says stay off school then all si good! :2thumb:


Yup 

I get the go ahead to breed my mantis's!

Have to wait for them to mature now!

Me and Harry (hazza12) will hopefully be breeding 4 species...

So I will have ALOT of nymphs as we will do swaps with the nymphs from our different species..

Then hopefully I will get some funds for my 2 mantis species that I really want! (Orchid mantis and Devil mantis)

:2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ahh cool. i ordered 10 jewelled flower mantid nymphs. i must be mental. i really like them though. :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> ahh cool. i ordered 10 jewelled flower mantid nymphs. i must be mental. i really like them though. :flrt:


OMG! Lucky git! :lol2:

I have one that is a absolute stunner :flrt:

Rememner it is my birthday in 16 days if you get sick of them 

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

bog off. :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

i have 2. a girly and a boy. but the boy matured faster so i think he might snuff it before she is ready. sigh.

they are so pretty though. 

the orchids freak me out a bit tbh. they are vicious monsters too.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> bog off. :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> i have 2. a girly and a boy. but the boy matured faster so i think he might snuff it before she is ready. sigh.
> 
> they are so pretty though.
> 
> the orchids freak me out a bit tbh. they are vicious monsters too.


Keep the male colder and don't feed.. Warm the girl up and feed feed feed!

And if you breed them.. Let me know :lol2:

Viscious and very very pretty :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

they are so pretty. yeah he isn't getting fed much. i feel mean though.  
kerry said to keep him quite humid too. the female has had 2 moults in about 10 days os feeding her hard seems to be working.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> they are so pretty. yeah he isn't getting fed much. i feel mean though.
> kerry said to keep him quite humid too. the female has had 2 moults in about 10 days os feeding her hard seems to be working.


Wooow! That's alot of sheds  

My male is about the moult and the female isn't... So he is cold/humid/ and not very much food... The female is hot hot hot and fed every other day! 

Do you like my sig btw?! I changed it


----------



## Dee_Williams

i have sigs blocked as they make my eyes hurt. :lol2:

if he dies he dies. i think they are lovely and am getting mixed sizes in the 10 so will have a go at breeding with them. :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> i have sigs blocked as they make my eyes hurt. :lol2:
> 
> if he dies he dies. i think they are lovely and am getting mixed sizes in the 10 so will have a go at breeding with them. :flrt:


You can block sigs :shock: :lol2:

Where did you get them from and how much if you dont mind me asking.. I have 5 spare mantis cups  :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

they are in classifieds hon. down there somewhere.:Na_Na_Na_Na:

the lady is really nice. she has some other types too.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> they are in classifieds hon. down there somewhere.:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> the lady is really nice. she has some other types too.


Tom n tina?! 

I really want some more.. No way of paying


----------



## Dee_Williams

yes them. i am hopefully getting them tomorrow. :flrt::flrt:

i need to go get a pot of maggots tomorrow. sexy eh. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Ahhh!

Well I will ask my dad for some sort of invert fro my birthday! Gotta get as much out of him as I can... (not in a greedy way BTW!)

And WOOW maggots... They are sexy.. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Morning all 

I too have been hunting mantids 

I've ordered some Theopompa servillei from Poland 

I have dealt with Tina ( Tom & Tina ) in the past, and have no complaints


----------



## Dee_Williams

glad to hear that as i paid for them on saturday. :lol2:

seemed really nice in the pm's. i hate people that say they want something and then poof so i try to pay straight away, if no money, i don't buy. 

maggots means going into a fishing shop and getting looked at like i am mad. o well no different to a normal day really then, excpet the shop bit. 

why the sudden mantid obsession jake???


----------



## snowgoose

There's no obsession :lol:

There are a few more ooths I am planning to buy when funds permit it though 

I'm just trying to get a nice mixture of things to do over the winter


----------



## Dee_Williams

you can come and help me wade through mud and get battered by cows. :whistling2:

mantids are pretty cool. they can be a bit freaky though.


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> you can come and help me wade through mud and get battered by cows. :whistling2:
> 
> mantids are pretty cool. they can be a bit freaky though.


thanks for the offer, but I think I will stick to the mantids


----------



## Dee_Williams

don't blame you really. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Cows are awesome!


----------



## Dee_Williams

not when they are trying ot kill you. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

But they ahve such cute faces!

Even if they are trying to kill you! :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Helloooo_


----------



## Dee_Williams

nearly got my wrist broken last winter thanks to them. blooming things.

hi emmie!


----------



## JustJack

Eeemmmmmmiiiiieeee! :flrt:

Hello


----------



## Dee_Williams

my mantids are on their way!!! :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> my mantids are on their way!!! :flrt:


WOOOOP! So mine should be here 1-2 days after yours  :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2:


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> my mantids are on their way!!! :flrt:


Get some work done Williams.....!

Just back from hospital, def feel like I've had a needle in a nerve, weak leg but no pain. Be around 2 days for the anaesthetic to wear off and by that time the steroids should be working and I can bin the drugs and maybe start smiling again  <-----<< See, there's a starter for ten neh?!


----------



## kris74

Where would I find something like this?

http://gallery.photo.net/photo/7399661-md.jpg

Are they peacock mantids? and would they be the type that hunts food or just waits for it to stroll by?


----------



## Dee_Williams

kris74 said:


> Get some work done Williams.....!
> 
> Just back from hospital, def feel like I've had a needle in a nerve, weak leg but no pain. Be around 2 days for the anaesthetic to wear off and by that time the steroids should be working and I can bin the drugs and maybe start smiling again  <-----<< See, there's a starter for ten neh?!


aww that is awesome kris!!! so pleased for you.  

i have done my work, i've heaved half a tonne of feed around this morning and done 10 buckets of water. so there. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

ask jake, he is mantid obsessive at mo. lol.


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> aww that is awesome kris!!! so pleased for you.
> 
> i have done my work, i've heaved half a tonne of feed around this morning and done 10 buckets of water. so there. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> ask jake, he is mantid obsessive at mo. lol.


Half a tonne ha, you make it sound heavy, tis only a few wheel barrows! I was shifting 10 ton of sand a day when I was 16, half that in cement as well, people don't realise just how easy their live are and blah blah blah blah blah!!

My leg feels like someone elses at the minute, I need to smoke something and chill but I'm dry till 8pm, damn.... Could always suck on a morphine haha


----------



## JustJack

kris74 said:


> Where would I find something like this?
> 
> http://gallery.photo.net/photo/7399661-md.jpg
> 
> Are they peacock mantids? and would they be the type that hunts food or just waits for it to stroll by?


I have a baby one of them! And Dee is geting 10.. if these are the right ones :lol2:

They are indian jewelled flower mantids! 

Awesome species of mantis!


----------



## Dee_Williams

no they don't look like jack. 

i don't have a wheelbarrow at the minute. i have to carry every bag up to the feeders. through 6 inches of mud. so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

This is what I have :









This is the one Kris wants.. :








Yeh they are different :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

kris74 said:


> Where would I find something like this?
> 
> http://gallery.photo.net/photo/7399661-md.jpg
> 
> Are they peacock mantids? and would they be the type that hunts food or just waits for it to stroll by?


Possibly Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii ?


----------



## Dee_Williams

mine don't look like that. but i have only seen my male with his wings flat.


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> no they don't look like jack.
> 
> i don't have a wheelbarrow at the minute. i have to carry every bag up to the feeders. through 6 inches of mud. so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Original 4 Yorkshiremen Sketch - YouTube

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> mine don't look like that. but i have only seen my male with his wings flat.


So he looks like this?


----------



## vivalabam

Hello everyone! Feels like I've not really been online for a long time.

I'm back up north now though, and it's raining, what a surprise!


----------



## Dee_Williams

it is miserable here too kerry.

yes he looks like that jack. he is pretty.


----------



## JustJack

Ahh awesome  You can see my little ones wing buds  Think its a male 

And heyya Kerry :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

kris74 said:


> Original 4 Yorkshiremen Sketch - YouTube
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:



lmao. you cheeky sod. you started it!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> it is miserable here too kerry.
> 
> yes he looks like that jack. he is pretty.


Yeah, good old north hey. :lol2: I'm a member of a gym as well yey! I'm going at 4:15 for aq personal training session, fancy stuff. :lol2:



Trootle said:


> Ahh awesome  You can see my little ones wing buds  Think its a male
> 
> And heyya Kerry :flrt:


Hey Jack, how are you? 

On the subject of mantids, my mega is an absolute monster, I'll get her out later to take some photos, and she still isn't mature! 

Also my female dead leaf decided to welcome me home with a moult to adult female! She is stunning! Although the OH put too many twigs in and she seems to have crushed her back plate a little.


----------



## kris74

snowgoose said:


> Possibly Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii ?


That's the one man, excellent!

I want one of those that Troots posted up as well. Are they orchid mantids (common names I know, a thousand shames but I don't have a Danny Le Rue on the scientifics yet) :blush:


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> lmao. you cheeky sod. you started it!


Hahaha


----------



## Dee_Williams

there is some of the second ones he posted in classifieds now. i am getting mine tomorrow.

personal trainers? cool. i would love one. but i'd need a mean one. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> there is some of the second ones he posted in classifieds now. i am getting mine tomorrow.
> 
> personal trainers? cool. i would love one. but i'd need a mean one. :lol2:


Yeah it's a personal training gym, so there is classes that go on all day and there's a maximum of 8 people to a group and there's a personal trainer that works with you, sounded pretty fancy anyway lol!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, good old north hey. :lol2: I'm a member of a gym as well yey! I'm going at 4:15 for aq personal training session, fancy stuff. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jack, how are you?
> 
> On the subject of mantids, my mega is an absolute monster, I'll get her out later to take some photos, and she still isn't mature!
> 
> Also my female dead leaf decided to welcome me home with a moult to adult female! She is stunning! Although the OH put too many twigs in and she seems to have crushed her back plate a little.


Still feeeling sick  You!

And yes pics of the mega mantis!

And aawwww  Poor mantis


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Still feeeling sick  You!
> 
> And yes pics of the mega mantis!
> 
> And aawwww  Poor mantis


Aww that sucks.  Hope you feel better soon! 

It seems to though, just a bit dented lol!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Aww that sucks.  Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> It seems to though, just a bit dented lol!


So do I!

And hopefully she/he is fine


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> So do I!
> 
> And hopefully she/he is fine


Yeah, I don't like the final moult to adult, it always seems like such an effort for them!


----------



## Dee_Williams

they change so much in that last moult though don't they. 

and you and a fancy gym. oo er.
is it part of the uni??


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> there is some of the second ones he posted in classifieds now. i am getting mine tomorrow.


Damn you, I need to keep out of the classifieds. Last time I looked I bought a colony of OBTs that I just don't really need ha

Must.....Keep.....Out......of....Classifieds.... :devil:


----------



## snowgoose

kris74 said:


> Damn you, I need to keep out of the classifieds. Last time I looked I bought a colony of OBTs that I just don't really need ha
> 
> Must.....Keep.....Out......of....Classifieds.... :devil:


Give Tina a shout and tell her I sent you  ( Reptile Forums - View Profile: tom and tina )

I'm sure she can sort you out with a few mantids at good prices


----------



## Dee_Williams

kris74 said:


> Damn you, I need to keep out of the classifieds. Last time I looked I bought a colony of OBTs that I just don't really need ha
> 
> Must.....Keep.....Out......of....Classifieds.... :devil:



i went in to list some lobster roaches and ended up buying 10 mantids. wtf?? :bash:

that's where i got mine from. they are reasonable money anyway.


----------



## kris74

snowgoose said:


> Give Tina a shout and tell her I sent you  ( Reptile Forums - View Profile: tom and tina )
> 
> I'm sure she can sort you out with a few mantids at good prices


I have no money at the minute, payday I have to pay for something off my M.balfouri bill (I have good credit) so it would probably be November before I could consider it!


----------



## snowgoose

kris74 said:


> I have no money at the minute, payday I have to pay for something off my M.balfouri bill (I have good credit) so it would probably be November before I could consider it!


ewwww gay blue Ts 

No idea why anyone would buy them


----------



## Colosseum

Good afternoon


----------



## snowgoose

Colosseum said:


> Good afternoon


Welcome back Ole 

Shall we set the timer or are you planning on staying a bit first?  :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

welcome back!!


----------



## kris74

snowgoose said:


> ewwww gay blue Ts
> 
> No idea why anyone would buy them


Blue spids are the future man...!


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> Good afternoon


Welcome back mister


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> they change so much in that last moult though don't they.
> 
> and you and a fancy gym. oo er.
> is it part of the uni??


They really do, you can see on the facebook photo I uploaded her old moult, she has grown huge! 



Colosseum said:


> Good afternoon


Hey ya, welcome back!


----------



## Colosseum

snowgoose said:


> Welcome back Ole
> 
> Shall we set the timer or are you planning on staying a bit first?  :lol2:


Passs!


----------



## snowgoose

kris74 said:


> Blue spids are the future man...!


nah, no chance of that :lol:

I've already vowed to never have one in my collection


----------



## kris74

snowgoose said:


> nah, no chance of that :lol:
> 
> I've already vowed to never have one in my collection


I don't understand it! Is Selina the same? Someone else has prejudice against the blue spiders on here as well. I love them. I also love jet black species and want another 5 L.nigerrimum. Some of them big black Grammys as well but that will wait until next year!


----------



## snowgoose

kris74 said:


> I don't understand it! Is Selina the same? Someone else has prejudice against the blue spiders on here as well. I love them. I also love jet black species and want another 5 L.nigerrimum. Some of them big black Grammys as well but that will wait until next year!


yes, Selina doesn't do blue Ts either :lol2:

IMO something meant to be camouflage, isn't meant to bright striking blue :lol:


----------



## kris74

snowgoose said:


> yes, Selina doesn't do blue Ts either :lol2:
> 
> IMO* something meant to be camouflage, isn't meant to bright striking blue *:lol:


You have a point my friend, very valid as well!

I've wondered this before because the aren't displaying colours to let other animals know they're poisonous to eat or dangerous to deal with.... Or are they?

Dangerous to deal with I mean. Would their colours have something to do with that?


----------



## snowgoose

kris74 said:


> You have a point my friend, very valid as well!
> 
> I've wondered this before because the aren't displaying colours to let other animals know they're poisonous to eat or dangerous to deal with.... Or are they?
> 
> Dangerous to deal with I mean. Would their colours have something to do with that?


I have no idea about that tbh, but if it was a warning colour, why aren't others T's doing it? If you look around, the majority or species, are browns, grays, blacks etc which would provide great camo, but not providing a warning colour system


----------



## kris74

snowgoose said:


> I have no idea about that tbh, but if it was a warning colour, why aren't others T's doing it? If you look around, the majority or species, are browns, grays, blacks etc which would provide great camo, but not providing a warning colour system


I would like to put down to then just being hard as nails however avics are soft as clarts haha. Maybe not with other spiders though. It's a good thought and I'm gonna look in to it a bit more...


----------



## snowgoose

kris74 said:


> I would like to put down to then just being hard as nails however avics are soft as clarts haha. Maybe not with other spiders though. It's a good thought and I'm gonna look in to it a bit more...


It would be an interesting topic to research, but then again, if it was for a warning system, why no bright yellow tarantulas and why aren't the blue ones a bright vivid blue, instead of a dull almost washed out blue.

:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

My little baby!


----------



## Colosseum

Look at all that food and crumbs in your keyboard :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Look at all that food and crumbs in your keyboard :gasp:


It's actually dirt. :blush: When getting her out I spilled dirt all over the bed, the OH wasn't happy. :blush:

We need to move her sticks out, if she moults where she is she will probably hit something, it's a big mantis! I'm hoping she's adult next moult, we don't have anything big enough to keep her in otherwise! Looking at the wing buds it looks like she will be. :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Dissected a heart at college today. Got a photo of me in the lab jacket and everything =]

Never got to do anything like that at school! =]


----------



## SCARTUM

WELCOME BACK OLE 

and thanks for the lovely T she arrived in excellent condition did try sending a pm but to no avail :whistling2:

nice to have you back on here :Na_Na_Na_Na:




Colosseum said:


> Look at all that food and crumbs in your keyboard :gasp:


----------



## Colosseum

Why thank you kind sir.


----------



## Colosseum

Just showed my Mum your Mantids Kerry she thinks they are cute I mite actually buy her one.


----------



## Dee_Williams

i love blue t's. surely they must have some sort of survival mechanism/camoflague or whatever or they would all have died out in the wild by now??


----------



## Bagger293

Hi Ole! :welcome: back!

I was trying to get in touch with you while you were away to let you know that Metro is up for sale now if you're interested! : victory:


----------



## Lucky Eddie

Dee_Williams said:


> i love blue t's. surely they must have some sort of survival mechanism/camoflague or whatever or they would all have died out in the wild by now??


I think you need to look past the blue and into the ultra violet.

Many animals have a wider visual spectrum than us poor humans.


----------



## kris74

Lucky Eddie said:


> I think you need to look past the blue and into the ultra violet.
> 
> Many animals have a wider visual spectrum than us poor humans.


Yer, there has to be a reason for the colours. Where would you start looking though? Through a black light? Perhaps someone with scorps could help us out here?


----------



## Colosseum

Hi Stuart as much as I would love to buy the Metrod it would be totally impracticable for the line of work I do, although the situation is currently vacant with me at mo, I hope to be back on a pig farm very soon I am looking at second hand 90 defender.


----------



## Lucky Eddie

kris74 said:


> Yer, there has to be a reason for the colours. Where would you start looking though? Through a black light? Perhaps someone with scorps could help us out here?


Nope.............rose tinted spectacles.

What else?


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> Hi Stuart as much as I would love to buy the Metrod it would be totally impracticable for the line of work I do, although the situation is currently vacant with me at mo, I hope to be back on a pig farm very soon I am looking at second hand 90 defender.


Yeah, you don't want a Metro anyway, absolutely terrible cars. I worked on them for years....The exhausts, man, I hate them so much.....!


----------



## Dee_Williams

ultra violet? hmmmm...........


----------



## spinnin_tom

question aimed at kerry

my mum bought a gravid mantis, what do babies eat?

and i eordered 2 ghosts and 2 others from tom and tina :S


----------



## Bagger293

Colosseum said:


> Hi Stuart as much as I would love to buy the Metrod it would be totally impracticable for the line of work I do, although the situation is currently vacant with me at mo, I hope to be back on a pig farm very soon I am looking at second hand 90 defender.


Yeeha! Love Defenders! =] A girl I know had a 90 pickup with bucket seats in it, raised suspension and mega off road tyres! It was a bit of a beast =]



kris74 said:


> Yeah, you don't want a Metro anyway, absolutely terrible cars. I worked on them for years....The exhausts, man, I hate them so much.....!


Mine has a new exhaust since the MOT =]

plus it's great fun to zip about in, I just need cash to put into my Mini..


----------



## Dee_Williams

are you going to advertise it stuart??


----------



## GRB

kris74 said:


> Yer, there has to be a reason for the colours. Where would you start looking though? Through a black light? Perhaps someone with scorps could help us out here?


Accidents happen too. Sometimes the by product of something else results in unrelated 'useless' features of animals. 

They could just be blue because it was a fluke and it's not strongly selected against, so is maintained. There could also be a useful reason for the colour as well, or perhaps it was a useful feature and is no longer useful in todays environments, but again, is not selected against.


----------



## Bagger293

Yeah, I need to do a gumtree for it. It's already on the Mini forum I'm a member of. Tried to register for a Metro forum to advertise it there too but I'm waiting on my acc getting activated! I used to be a member and it takes them ages to get around to activating the accounts eh =[

Started a pistonheads ad for it but it's £10 for 30 days and it would be stuck in the Austin section... Dunno if anyone would even see it! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

so basically they got blue by mistake and stayed blue because they weren't all killed? possibly.


----------



## GRB

Dee_Williams said:


> so basically they got blue by mistake and stayed blue because they weren't all killed? possibly.


I'm not saying that's _the _reason, but there are many possibilities. 

Sometimes a feature evolves under selection, and then the original reason is removed. The feature is not always lost, sometimes it is retained or modified and used for something else. Sometimes if it is not costly to produce, it is easier to just stick with it than to get rid of it.


----------



## Dee_Williams

i did say possibly. i did. honest.

it is an interesting theory. 

i guess it does depend on a lot of other factors though, uv vision, habitat etc etc. the list could be endless.


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Just showed my Mum your Mantids Kerry she thinks they are cute I mite actually buy her one.


Yeah, the megas eyes are pretty cute. :flrt: You should get her one, they are awesome! 



spinnin_tom said:


> question aimed at kerry
> 
> my mum bought a gravid mantis, what do babies eat?
> 
> and i eordered 2 ghosts and 2 others from tom and tina :S


Well she will lay an ooth, then you have to incubate it. If the babies hatch out then they won't eat for a few days, then feed them fruit flies. : victory:

You can either separate them after a couple of days, or leave them together to let the weak ones get picked off, personally I'd separate them.


----------



## Biggys

First day at work was AWESOME!!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> First day at work was AWESOME!!!!


Work? Where'd you work now? 

Glad you enjoyed it though! :no1:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Work? Where'd you work now?
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it though! :no1:


Yeah 

I got the job at the hardware store, I do 8 til 6, and it's amazing, I actually feel like I done some proper work for once, tis awesome :flrt::flrt:


How was your day ?


----------



## Colosseum

Biggys said:


> Yeah
> 
> I got the job at the *hardware store*, I do 8 til 6, and it's amazing, I actually feel like I done some proper work for once, tis awesome :flrt::flrt:
> 
> 
> How was your day ?


That isn't a job that's a tea break and a biscuit


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> That isn't a job that's a tea break and a biscuit


It most certainly is a job, roughly worked out, I moved nearly 2500kg of salt, coal and fire wood, today, if that isn't work I hate to see what "real" work is :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

come and muck out piggies with me. you get bitten, they barge you, their poo is heavy and they are noisy. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> come and muck out piggies with me. you get bitten, they barge you, their poo is heavy and they are noisy. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'll do that


----------



## Dee_Williams

Biggys said:


> I'll do that


:lol2: when we have the next litter i'll remind you of that. 

rhubharb is fine with me, ok with col. but anyone else she charges.

lmao. and she is one big pig!


----------



## Colosseum

Biggys said:


> It most certainly is a job, roughly worked out, I moved nearly 2500kg of salt, coal and fire wood, today, if that isn't work I hate to see what "real" work is :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Is that all??


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: when we have the next litter i'll remind you of that.
> 
> rhubharb is fine with me, ok with col. but anyone else she charges.
> 
> lmao. and she is one big pig!


Yeah go for it, you know where to get hold of me 

No doubt I will be attacked and mauled :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

would be mega funny though. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Is that all??


By hand and on my own I don't think that is bad going for my first day


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> would be mega funny though. :lol2:


Would you fix me after ? :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

no.

i'd leave you to bleed. mu ha ha.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> no.
> 
> i'd leave you to bleed. mu ha ha.


Nooooooo


----------



## geckodelta

Rawrrrr


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: 
actually i would never let anyone near her. not ever. 

she is big. with big teeth. and she doesn't like strangers. 

william is ok. he likes his ears scratched, then he falls over. 










a very preggers rhubharb. she stands about 3 and a half ft high at the shoulder. possibly a bit more.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2:
> actually i would never let anyone near her. not ever.
> 
> she is big. with big teeth. and she doesn't like strangers.
> 
> william is ok. he likes his ears scratched, then he falls over.
> 
> image
> 
> a very preggers rhubharb. she stands about 3 and a half ft high at the shoulder. possibly a bit more.


 
That isn't a pig....that is a small tank shaped like a pig :shock:


----------



## Dee_Williams

she isn't small. i will get a pic taken with her and you can pick which one is the pig. she is massive. william is big too.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> she isn't small. i will get a pic taken with her and you can pick which one is the pig. she is massive. william is big too.


Ahh ok hun 

I like pigs, they are funky tbh, but sheep freak me out :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Sheep are funny looking. Like, REALLY funny looking! :roll2:

Pigs are okay man, I have no problem with them. Their curly tails are funny too! =]

And yeah, that pig is large! : victory:


----------



## Dee_Williams

she is. but she is lovely.

how was your day stuart??


----------



## spinnin_tom

wow dee, can i have a baby?


----------



## spinnin_tom

here's a scorpion


----------



## Biggys

*Puts star on your shirt*

Well done


----------



## Bagger293

Dee_Williams said:


> she is. but she is lovely.
> 
> how was your day stuart??


My day was good thanks, Dee! =]

I dissected a heart, I had sausage casserole for tea, I'm drinking some free beer and writing a report on 3 distinct periods in Scottish archeological history =]

The report I could take or leave to be honest but it's better than being bored :2thumb:

How about yourself?

P.s Hi Tom 'n' Ty! =]


----------



## spinnin_tom

hey stuart 
you do really weird stuff


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> My day was good thanks, Dee! =]
> 
> I dissected a heart, I had sausage casserole for tea, I'm drinking some free beer and writing a report on 3 distinct periods in Scottish archeological history =]
> 
> The report I could take or leave to be honest but it's better than being bored :2thumb:
> 
> How about yourself?
> 
> P.s Hi Tom 'n' Ty! =]


 
Sounds good 

Heya dude


----------



## Bagger293

spinnin_tom said:


> hey stuart
> you do really weird stuff


I'd wager that most of the weird stuff I do is for my college course and tbh I find it *really* interesting! 

I've been to college before to do things I wasn't really interested in and honestly, it makes such a difference when you find the subject enjoyable! =]



Biggys said:


> Sounds good


It is, see above :lol2:



Biggys said:


> Heya dude


Word! =]


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> I'd wager that most of the weird stuff I do is for my college course and tbh I find it *really* interesting!
> 
> I've been to college before to do things I wasn't really interested in and honestly, it makes such a difference when you find the subject enjoyable! =]
> 
> 
> 
> It is, see above :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Word! =]


:lol2:


How are you dude :


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> I'd wager that most of the weird stuff I do is for my college course and tbh I find it *really* interesting!
> 
> I've been to college before to do things I wasn't really interested in and honestly, it makes such a difference when you find the subject enjoyable! =]



what are you doing at college?
it's always good to do something you enjoy, you're normally better at it too


----------



## Bagger293

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> How are you dude :


Pretty good man, not letting this report get me down, that's for sure!

How about yourself? When do you start your job?



spinnin_tom said:


> what are you doing at college?
> it's always good to do something you enjoy, you're normally better at it too


I agree, I've never felt so academically confident before I embarked on this course! 

I'm studying countryside management. It's great, we're outdoors a lot and so much of it doesn't seem like work because I enjoy it so much =]

What you thinking of doing, Tom?


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Pretty good man, not letting this report get me down, that's for sure!
> 
> How about yourself? When do you start your job?


 
Good to hear dude, and yeah keep your chin up mate 

I'm bloody great thanks mate, feeling really good , I started this morning :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ahh don't you feel warm and fuzzy when you can do thnigs you love. :flrt:


----------



## Bagger293

Biggys said:


> I'm bloody great thanks mate, feeling really good , I started this morning :2thumb:


That's good to hear! Now, to get to what everyone wants to know, just how hot *is* this hot chick your working with?

Anyone who says they didn't want to know this is either Dee, or lying! :roll2:




Dee_Williams said:


> ahh don't you feel warm and fuzzy when you can do thnigs you love. :flrt:


I do! =] 

It's amazing, if anyone had told me a year ago that I would be back at college in 2011 doing a course I really enjoyed, I wouldn;t have believed them. It's mad, the right thing is out there, the problem is that knowledge of where to look isn't prevalent =[

I could have done this years ago and been well on my way - but I guess then I wouldn't be where I am now.. And I am happy now so :crazy:

Swings and up and down machines eh?


----------



## Dee_Williams

and why do i not want to know?? :whistling2:

i am happily married.

o wait, no i'm not. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> That's good to hear! Now, to get to what everyone wants to know, just how hot *is* this hot chick your working with?
> 
> Anyone who says they didn't want to know this is either Dee, or lying! :roll2:


Not working with her till next week I don't think :lol2:

I'll let you know


----------



## Bagger293

Took me so long to edit my post to include a reply to you that you replied to my initial reply and now I have to reply to you to check my reply again... :roll2:


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Took me so long to edit my post to include a reply to you that you replied to my initial reply and now I have to reply to you to check my reply again... :roll2:


:lol2::lol2:

Right guys and gals, I'm off for a shower, then going to get an earlier night I think 


Night night peoples :2thumb:


----------



## Bagger293

Night dude, I'll look forward to hearing about that gal but remember, a picture speaks a thousand words so make it a good one! :2thumb:

Dee, you were the one trying to talk the lad down!! :lol2: =]


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Night dude, I'll look forward to hearing about that gal but remember, a picture speaks a thousand words so make it a good one! :2thumb:
> 
> Dee, you were the one trying to talk the lad down!! :lol2: =]


Wait....what...?? :gasp:


How said anythign about a picture :lol2:

that my dear sir is odd


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yeah
> 
> I got the job at the hardware store, I do 8 til 6, and it's amazing, I actually feel like I done some proper work for once, tis awesome :flrt::flrt:
> 
> 
> How was your day ?


Ah right that's awesome. ^_^

Not too bad, just getting used to my new gym, although I may have to sort out my eating habits, I just managed to eat more doughnuts than my OH... They were his. :blush:



Dee_Williams said:


> come and muck out piggies with me. you get bitten, they barge you, their poo is heavy and they are noisy. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


My mum adores pigs, she wants some in the garden *shakes head*


----------



## Bagger293

Biggys said:


> Something about being $h!t scared an' that..


Pff, you're the one who has to overcome the appearance of being odd when taking a virtual stranger's picture, not me!

It's either one picture *worth* a thousand words, or one thousand words on her looks which create a mental picture. 

To be completed by this time next week.

*GO!*


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Pff, you're the one who has to overcome the appearance of being odd when taking a virtual stranger's picture, not me!
> 
> It's either one picture *worth* a thousand words, or one thousand words on her looks which create a mental picture.
> 
> To be completed by this time next week.
> 
> *GO!*


 
Just because you have lots of work don't give me any :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bagger293

Biggys said:


> Just because you have lots of work don't give me any :Na_Na_Na_Na:


That's not the 'can do' attitude that'll win you the heart of your beloved, mate :naughty:

:lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Not looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> Not looking forward to tomorrow


What's happening tomorrow?


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> What's happening tomorrow?


Got to go to college for some experience with various animals but its not fun


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> Got to go to college for some experience with a various animals but its not fun


Oh right, why isn't it fun? 

I've just got some gym action to do. :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

_emmie_x_ said:


> Got to go to college for some experience with various animals but its not fun


This sounds like it _could_ be interesting!

What are you studying at college? 

What does tomorrows lesson involve?


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Oh right, why isn't it fun?
> 
> I've just got some gym action to do. :lol2:


I get left all the nasty jobs with the mean animals lol


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> I get left all the nasty jobs with the mean animals lol


:lol2: Well you can always come water my centipede if you want? think that's experience right there! :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Well you can always come water my centipede if you want? think that's experience right there! :lol2:


LOL

Just noticed we joined around the same time but how have you got over 9 thousand more posts lol


----------



## Bagger293

Wow, anyone got a paddle? Cause I just got a dingy! :lol2:

I suppose I'll go to bed.

G'night.


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> LOL
> 
> Just noticed we joined around the same time but how have you got over 9 thousand more posts lol


LOL! I have no idea, there's a post topic on off topic, I'm like wow how have I made it that close to the front already. :blush: I'm such a post whore. :whistling2:

Tyler is worse though! he has like 6,000 more than me and joined around the same time.


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Wow, anyone got a paddle? Cause I just got a dingy! :lol2:
> 
> I suppose I'll go to bed.
> 
> G'night.


Night night! 

I would be in bed if I hadn't eaten loads of sugar, I'm bounding round the room at the moment. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: well at least going ot the gym is easier!!

morning all!!! :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Bagger293

G'mornin'! 

I'm off to Blackness Castle this morning and quite possibly Linlithgow Palace as well and it is bucketing with rain and extremely windy.. Better saddle up those waterproofs! :lol2:

=]


----------



## Dee_Williams

wellies. spare clothes. first aid kit. etc etc.:gasp:


----------



## Bagger293

Life raft, helicopter rescue on standby! =]


----------



## Dee_Williams

that is probably a good idea actually. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: well at least going ot the gym is easier!!
> 
> morning all!!! :flrt::flrt:


Morning! :flrt:

Very true, I'm well stiff today, I can barely walk! :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: you aren't meant ot kill yourself kerry. 

are you properyl bac kat uni yet? or just getting settled in again?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: you aren't meant ot kill yourself kerry.
> 
> are you properyl bac kat uni yet? or just getting settled in again?


I know, I only did like 30 minutes and now I'm pretty much dead! :lol2: And I have 2 classes to do later. :blush:

No, next week I start, I'm just up north for a week in bed. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: well i don't blame you for that. is the poor whistling2 o/h getting ravished??

my ickle mantids came. they are SOO teeny. :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: well i don't blame you for that. is the poor whistling2 o/h getting ravished??
> 
> my ickle mantids came. they are SOO teeny. :flrt:


:lol2:I'm too busy being dead at the moment! 

Aww that's awesome! What species?


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I offically love the post :lol2:_

_My two slings arrived today_


----------



## Dee_Williams

c.gemmatus i think. jewelled flower beasties.

i saw the pics emmie they are lovely.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> c.gemmatus i think. jewelled flower beasties.
> 
> i saw the pics emmie they are lovely.


Ah right, yeah I bet they are tiny! I remember when I first got mine, they were L4 and only like 1cm. :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

they are so unbelievably tiny. :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> they are so unbelievably tiny. :flrt:


Can you get pics? Or are they too small? :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i will try. will need to recharge the phone first. my camera wil no way be able to.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i will try. will need to recharge the phone first. my camera wil no way be able to.


:lol2: We couldn't take any photos of ours, or cameras just wouldn't pick them up, they ended up being tiny blobs. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

awwwww. well i will try. 

i lost one of my orchids too.  snuffed it . one of those things i guess.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> awwwww. well i will try.
> 
> i lost one of my orchids too.  snuffed it . one of those things i guess.


Oh really, that sucks.  I want our one to lay another ooth, like hurry up, make one nooooow! :whip::lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

they are bonkers things those orchids. freakiest by far.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> they are bonkers things those orchids. freakiest by far.


Yeah definitely, we want to get some nymphs, we only got ours as big monsters. :lol2: Saw some at Kempton and they are so very cute when small!


----------



## Colosseum

Whoop whoop new job new job!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

yay ole! doing what hon??


----------



## Colosseum

Back on a pig farm Dee, the biggest Pig company in the SW can't wait.


----------



## Dee_Williams

brilliant! well done hon!


----------



## Colosseum

Thank you very much Dee its such a weight off my mind now knowing that I have a job to go to soon.


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Whoop whoop new job new job!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's awesome! Congrats! :no1:


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> Back on a pig farm Dee, the biggest Pig company in the SW can't wait.


Is that what you've done from school mate or do you just like working with pigs? I would love to work on a farm but I'm a city boy and the opportunities are too few.

Glad you got a new job though mate, especially in this tory lead farce of a job market :2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> That's awesome! Congrats! :no1:



Thank you Kerry


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Thank you Kerry


When do you start?


----------



## Colosseum

kris74 said:


> Is that what you've done from school mate or do you just like working with pigs? I would love to work on a farm but I'm a city boy and the opportunities are too few.
> 
> Glad you got a new job though mate, especially in this tory lead farce of a job market :2thumb:


No when I left school I worked on a travelling fun fair for years, then on the farms. I like working with Pigs would not change that for anything in the world the works hard but rewarding at the same time.

I don't know anything about city life Kris and tbh no offence I wouldn't want to I have know interest in Cities at all. But I can imagine jobs are thin on the ground there as well.


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> When do you start?


6 weeks time


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> No when I left school I worked on a travelling fun fair for years, then on the farms. I like working with Pigs would not change that for anything in the world the works hard but rewarding at the same time.
> 
> I don't know anything about city life Kris and tbh no offence I wouldn't want to I have know interest in Cities at all. But I can imagine jobs are thin on the ground there as well.


No offence taken mate. I've lived a typical inner city council estate life and have few regrets however I would love the country life. There isn't much rewarding going on in the cities these days. Places filling up with delinquents and scum, crime on the rise, rioting and general bad feeling. Not the place to be really!

I work in a call centre for a big energy company so it is a completely dishonest job. the money is ok but the job is crap, the people are worse and the management suck. Let me know of any vacancies in your piggy farm and I'll come and live with you (in a strictly platonic Eric and Ernie sense)


----------



## Dee_Williams

i grew up right on the edge of london. i was inner city scum, i don't know if i could go back to living in town. 

i take the dog out and am in woods or miles of countryside. awesome.


----------



## Colosseum

Yeah I don't know anything about city life and from what you see on TV it looks a place I would not be settled in but then like I said I am clueless about it. But I could not leave the countryside here for anything else to attached.

If there are any vacancies sure I will let you know, but be prepared for working out in all weathers and conditions it can get sticky. Weaning is a bitch as most sows are most uncooperative and will take your leg off at any given chance mothers instinct I guess but you must have your wits about you. 

On my last Pig farm I was putting some extra Piglets on the sow as she had squashed two of them, one Piglet squealed sow came charging out the ark I had to throw the Piglets she was coming at me and they can shift ask Dee she will tell you, managed to jump the fence she was coming for my love vein for sure.

Move in with me? Is that a good idea be more like Steptoe and Son!


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: we had to get one of piglets put down as it had a bent leg. rhubharb knew. she knew when i went in to feed her. she attacked when i grabbed it but i shouted at her and she didn't bite me. i was very very lucky.
she had one with a bent leg in her last but one litter and i took a box in, she was sat waiting. she didn't go to her dinner, just sat and looked at me. i whipped it into the box and legged it. i know people say pigs are clever but they still way underestimate them.


----------



## Colosseum

Obviously she sat on the piglet maybe? What you do with the piglet knock it on the head?


----------



## Dee_Williams

we got it shot. no it was born like that .but she had enormous litters. the bigger the litter, the more potential problems. all squished in see.


----------



## Colosseum

What size litters has she been having?


----------



## Dee_Williams

the last one she had 10. which is ok. 8 live. 

before that she had 17.

one before she 16. it is far too many and really strains her system. 

no way are they all gonna live as too small and stuff.


----------



## SCARTUM

kris74 said:


> I'll come and live with you (in a strictly platonic Eric and Ernie sense)


:lol2: just made my day did that :lol2:

easily pleased i tell ya - 

dont mean to pee on yer chips but ---
did ya not know that eric n ernie are lovers :flrt:


----------



## kris74

SCARTUM said:


> :lol2: just made my day did that :lol2:
> 
> easily pleased i tell ya -
> 
> dont mean to pee on yer chips but ---
> *did ya not know that eric n ernie are lovers* :flrt:


I think you'll find that's Burt and Ernie :whistling2:

I have the rubber ducky song in my head now damn you.... :devil:


----------



## kris74

anyone seen this yet? By far the best find of recent weeks for me, absolutely fantastic...

*Hobo with a shotgun* I was going to post the trailer up but it's a tad gruesome and has some swearing in it. Just you tube it and try to get a copy, had me in stitches so it did.


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> Yeah I don't know anything about city life and from what you see on TV it looks a place I would not be settled in but then like I said I am clueless about it. But I could not leave the countryside here for anything else to attached.
> 
> If there are any vacancies sure I will let you know, but be prepared for working out in all weathers and conditions it can get sticky. *Weaning is a bitch as most sows are most uncooperative and will take your leg off at any given chance mothers instinct I guess but you must have your wits about you. *
> 
> On my last Pig farm I was putting some extra Piglets on the sow as she had squashed two of them, one Piglet squealed sow came charging out the ark I had to throw the Piglets she was coming at me and they can shift ask Dee she will tell you, managed to jump the fence she was coming for my love vein for sure.
> 
> *Move in with me? Is that a good idea be more like Steptoe and Son!*


Mate, I've done a really violent form of Aiki-jitsu for the last 3 years, I have a good floor game so a 1/4 ton pig is no issue haha

Not sure who is older between us so we'll have to toss up who gets to be Wilfred Bramble :whistling2:


----------



## kris74

So nice it posted twice!


----------



## Dee_Williams

1/4 tonne? did you not see the pic of our girl?? she is more than that. easily. the pigs we send off for meat are over 100kg.

pigs are not to be underestimated. big teeth and they sre seriously solid. 
if you want to see you are welcome to come here and see ours.

reading that back that came across as really aggressive. lol.
breeding sows , esp the ones in sow units are touchy to say the least.


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> 1/4 tonne? did you not see the pic of our girl?? she is more than that. easily. the pigs we send off for meat are over 100kg.
> 
> pigs are not to be underestimated. big teeth and they sre seriously solid.
> if you want to see you are welcome to come here and see ours.


It was just a guess! Byker farm had a pig called Orson that weight at least half a ton. He was nice and had been abused in a past life so had a few issues around humans at times.

I like pigs, they have character, they're clever and contrary to religion and popular belief, aren't dirty animals. I can't see why Islamists and Jews have such a prejudice to them, they make good pets as well as good sarnies :flrt:

I saw no aggression in your post either....


----------



## Dee_Williams

our sow and boar are pets. yes we breed but they are our pets none the less. i will be devastated when either of them dies. 

you should come and help with the cows, they'd sort you out. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SCARTUM

kris74 said:


> I think you'll find that's Burt and Ernie :whistling2:


damn you ......:blush:.....thought i may have gotten away with it :lol2:

Eric and Ernie are still lovers though they just kept it quiet ( in the closet like... in more ways than one ) :whistling2:




kris74 said:


> I have the rubber ducky song in my head now damn you.... :devil:


muahahahahahahah sing kris sing the rain is coming :gasp:


----------



## Lucky Eddie

SCARTUM said:


> Eric and Ernie are still lovers though they just kept it quiet


But Eric is dead.


----------



## _emmie_x_




----------



## kris74

_emmie_x_ said:


> image


O-hayo Emmie-sama


----------



## Dee_Williams

she has tylers random pic posting disease. sigh. 

hi emmie! 

did the new spids settle in ok?


----------



## kris74

AAAhhh hahahahaha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3GIBOcjytc&feature=related

Rubber duck song haha...It's a proper German techno tune, pretty funny


----------



## _emmie_x_

kris74 said:


> O-hayo Emmie-sama


_hai strange one :2thumb:_
:lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> she has tylers random pic posting disease. sigh.
> 
> hi emmie!
> 
> did the new spids settle in ok?


_I just thought my posts always seem tiny, a picture speaks a thousand words and all that :lol2:_

_Yes the slings have settled in fine, they didn't even run round the bath but one has decided to have fun webbing the lid though :devil::lol2:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

aww bless it. see it is ready to make your life hell already. :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Hello everyone! I've just been to the gym, done my hours worth, now my stomach hurts as well as my but cheek (just 1) and legs...


----------



## _emmie_x_

Dee_Williams said:


> aww bless it. see it is ready to make your life hell already. :2thumb:


_Cant wait, I want them all to be sexy adults already :flrt: they have enclosures waiting :blush:_

_Just ordered two P. cambridgei slings and one L. violaceopes sling :mf_dribble:_


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Hello everyone! I've just been to the gym, done my hours worth, now my stomach hurts as well as my but cheek (just 1) and legs...


_Hiya hun : victory:_

_Sounds fun...:lol2:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

kery, you really are totally nuts.
and emmie, you are obsessed.

welcome to the club!! :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Hiya hun : victory:_
> 
> _Sounds fun...:lol2:_


Hey ya. :flrt:

Well, I can honestly say I have had more fun, I couldn't even walk this morning, I've loosened up a bit now though.:blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> kery, you really are totally nuts.
> and emmie, you are obsessed.
> 
> welcome to the club!! :no1:


I know. :blush: But I did eat a doughnut earlier, needed to burn it off some how! :whistling2:

She is, it's just a slow decline into having no space. :whip:


----------



## Dee_Williams

and no money. don't forget that.


----------



## _emmie_x_

Dee_Williams said:


> kery, you really are totally nuts.
> and emmie, you are obsessed.
> 
> welcome to the club!! :no1:


_At one point I'd pass out at the sight of a spider, now I'm unpacking them without stressing. I'm proud of myself :blush:_



vivalabam said:


> I know. :blush: But I did eat a doughnut earlier, needed to burn it off some how! :whistling2:
> 
> She is, it's just a slow decline into having no space. :whip:


_Thats the trouble I have lots of space(a 10ft wall) for adult enclosures especially because I love dwarf Ts and will be concentrating on them from now on :gasp:_

_yeah Dee is right about the no money thing though:lol2:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

i know i am. i fee lthe pain. i need to seriously sell some of the assorted items i have laying around. then i can buy soem more bugs. :2thumb:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_All the recent talk of Mantids is making me want one, two or maybe three :blush:_

_Flower, orchid and Peacock mantis are nice:mf_dribble:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

i will take some pics of mine later.  possibly tomorrow.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> and no money. don't forget that.


Ah yeah, and the money.:whip:



_emmie_x_ said:


> _At one point I'd pass out at the sight of a spider, now I'm unpacking them without stressing. I'm proud of myself :blush:_
> 
> 
> 
> _Thats the trouble I have lots of space(a 10ft wall) for adult enclosures especially because I love dwarf Ts and will be concentrating on them from now on :gasp:_
> 
> _yeah Dee is right about the no money thing though:lol2:_


Haha believe me, you'll fill that space soon enough and wish you had more! I brought a huge shelf stack thinking that will be enough, now we have 2 more shelves and another 2 that need putting up. 



_emmie_x_ said:


> _All the recent talk of Mantids is making me want one, two or maybe three :blush:_
> 
> _Flower, orchid and Peacock mantis are nice:mf_dribble:_


Get some! They are awesome! :flrt:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Ah yeah, and the money.:whip:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha believe me, you'll fill that space soon enough and wish you had more! I brought a huge shelf stack thinking that will be enough, now we have 2 more shelves and another 2 that need putting up.
> 
> 
> 
> Get some! They are awesome! :flrt:


_What are they like to keep?_
_Aren't Orchid mantis the ones that are hard to keep alive?:blush:_

_Do you mind if I pick your brain about Mantids?:blush:_


----------



## Colosseum

God what's all the dampness over these mantids?


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _What are they like to keep?_
> _Aren't Orchid mantis the ones that are hard to keep alive?:blush:_
> 
> _Do you mind if I pick your brain about Mantids?:blush:_


No, not at all. :no1:

Well we got ours as sub adult, I just keep them like any other mantis, although when nymphs they can be quite difficult to keep. Although as long as you keep them hot and humid they should be ok!



Colosseum said:


> God what's all the dampness over these mantids?


They are so cute! :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

My mum was awwing them up the other day it was a orchid I showed her so I think I will buy her one then she will stop moaning at me for eating all the pies.


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> No, not at all. :no1:
> 
> Well we got ours as sub adult, I just keep them like any other mantis, although when nymphs they can be quite difficult to keep. Although as long as you keep them hot and humid they should be ok!
> 
> 
> 
> They are so cute! :flrt:


_I read your care sheet, which is very good by the way :no1:_

_I think I might get myself a couple of peacock mantis and couple of flower mantis, Anyone you recommend getting them from? or any good online shops?_

_If flower mantis only eat flying food then would they need to be fed flying fruitflies, green/blue bottle house flys and things like that?_

_How do you know what size food to feed them?:blush:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

go to classifieds. there are flower mantids on there. teeny weeny ones.


----------



## Biggys

Back from work


----------



## Dee_Williams

hi tyler. 

just sorted out all the baby mantids. bless them. teeny. cute. lively. lovely. :flrt::flrt:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Dee_Williams said:


> hi tyler.
> 
> just sorted out all the baby mantids. bless them. teeny. cute. lively. lovely. :flrt::flrt:


_Piccies?:flrt:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

possibly. need to charge the new phone up first. they are very teeny.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> hi tyler.
> 
> just sorted out all the baby mantids. bless them. teeny. cute. lively. lovely. :flrt::flrt:


Hey Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :flrt: :flrt:


I'm off again, to the other job :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> My mum was awwing them up the other day it was a orchid I showed her so I think I will buy her one then she will stop moaning at me for eating all the pies.


:lol2: There's loads being sold on the mantis forum, we're going to get some at some point, when the OH gets his act together. :whistling2:



_emmie_x_ said:


> _I read your care sheet, which is very good by the way :no1:_
> 
> _I think I might get myself a couple of peacock mantis and couple of flower mantis, Anyone you recommend getting them from? or any good online shops?_
> 
> _If flower mantis only eat flying food then would they need to be fed flying fruitflies, green/blue bottle house flys and things like that?_
> 
> _How do you know what size food to feed them?:blush:_


Thanks! :no1:

Yeah, good choices, metamorphosis are selling both at the moment I believe, always got good healthy mantids off them. :no1:

Yeah they would, fruit flies until they are probably about L5 as they are so small, then onto green bottles. Can do blues when they are a bit bigger as well, but ours are always on greens. 



Biggys said:


> Back from work


Hey Tyler, have a good day? :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Afternoon all


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Afternoon all


Hey ya! How are you? Bored now your imports has stopped? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Hey ya! How are you? Bored now your imports has stopped? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


no, I'm not bored 

I'm not bad thanks  Finally ordered more mantids the other day :| 

Just been chilling really  Nice to get some time to myself 

How are you?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> no, I'm not bored
> 
> I'm not bad thanks  Finally ordered more mantids the other day :|
> 
> Just been chilling really  Nice to get some time to myself
> 
> How are you?


Ah right, well you have a lot of time before the weather gets better. :lol2: You closed quite soon, the weather is still really hot. Well... Not so much up here but it is back home. :lol2:

Yeah not too bad, I'm in a fair amount of pain, who said exercise is good for you, it doesn't feel like it!


----------



## Dee_Williams

the ones who don't need to excercise to be thin said it. :devil:


----------



## snowgoose

yeah, but didn't want to risk anything else coming from Germany if I could help it  Don't really want to be taking more risks than needed


----------



## Dee_Williams

it is getting REALLY cold at night now. clear nights every night. lovely stars but baltic.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> the ones who don't need to excercise to be thin said it. :devil:


I know! I'm jealous. 



snowgoose said:


> yeah, but didn't want to risk anything else coming from Germany if I could help it  Don't really want to be taking more risks than needed


Ah right that's fair enough. :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> it is getting REALLY cold at night now. clear nights every night. lovely stars but baltic.


I think it's just stupidly hot in our house, so many electronics and heat mats in one room, we actually sit here with the windows open. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

My Mantids will be better than yours when they arrive too btw  :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

thanks for that .


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> My Mantids will be better than yours when they arrive too btw  :lol2:


Better than who's? Mine? :gasp:

What ones did you order?


----------



## Dee_Williams

he is mean isn't he. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Colosseum

Wow I am fully bloated just consumed half a chicken and mushroom pie ment for 4 people with carrots and cabbage and lots of thick gravy.

Feel sick


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Better than who's? Mine? :gasp:
> 
> What ones did you order?


I ordered myself some Theopompa servillei

Should look like this when older 










( not my image )


----------



## Dee_Williams

hmph don't think they are any prettier than mine. :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Wow I am fully bloated just consumed half a chicken and mushroom pie ment for 4 people with carrots and cabbage and lots of thick gravy.
> 
> Feel sick


Mmmm sounds yummy! I'm having sirloin steak, a pile of veg and mash with gravy, nom nom! 



snowgoose said:


> I ordered myself some Theopompa servillei
> 
> Should look like this when older
> 
> image
> 
> ( not my image )


Aww that's cute, still got nothing on my babies though. :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Mmmm sounds yummy! I'm having sirloin steak, a pile of veg and mash with gravy, nom nom!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww that's cute, still got nothing on my babies though. :flrt:


Meh :lol:

What about these? when the ooths hatch 










Or these?


----------



## SCARTUM

Colosseum said:


> Wow I am fully bloated just consumed half a chicken and mushroom pie ment for 4 people with carrots and cabbage and lots of thick gravy.
> 
> Feel sick


i just had 5 porky chops loada new spuds pile o baby carrots and oodles of really thick gravy (stand a spoon up in it)

i feel full :blowup:


----------



## Dee_Williams

5 pork chops??? holy hell.


----------



## SCARTUM

Dee_Williams said:


> 5 pork chops??? holy hell.



:lol2: im a growing lad - got to eat well......... advice from the surgeons to keep my health up after all my operations and ready for my next lot 

well thats my excuse and im sticking to it :lol2:

got to get nourishment inside me after spending 3 months in hospital :gasp:


----------



## Colosseum

Yeah I feel a big dump coming on.

Got some fat chocolate cake to eat in a mo as well.


----------



## SCARTUM

Colosseum said:


> Yeah I feel a big dump coming on.



ewwwwwwwwwww...................T.M.I.......:bash:





Colosseum said:


> Got some fat chocolate cake to eat in a mo as well.


how much for a slice via RMSD :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Think £5.50 is the going rate but an additional £1 for ice pack.


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Yeah I feel a big dump coming on.
> 
> Got some fat chocolate cake to eat in a mo as well.


Ooo yummy! I got some carrot cake. :mf_dribble: Weight waters is so yummy!


----------



## Colosseum

Madeira cake is my favourite though Kerry


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Madeira cake is my favourite though Kerry


Looks a bit plain, coffee cake is my favourite. :mf_dribble:Too fattening though.


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Looks a bit plain, *coffee cake is my favourite. :mf_dribble:Too fattening though*.



Oh just bloody eat it and a big piece, Madeira is plain but it is delish!


----------



## Dee_Williams

you'll work it off kerry. 

i am happy. my multi mammate girl is still firendly. still waiting for her nightly mealworm even though she's had babies.


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Oh just bloody eat it and a big piece, Madeira is plain but it is delish!


Don't tempt me! I had my weight watchers cake, that was nice. I don't think I could eat any thing else, my steak was massive, I think that was my weekly allowance of meat. :blush:



Dee_Williams said:


> you'll work it off kerry.
> 
> i am happy. my multi mammate girl is still firendly. still waiting for her nightly mealworm even though she's had babies.


Haha yeah I hope so! I feel better now I have a gym here, so I don't feel as guilty when I eat like a fat bloater. 

I still don't know what that is. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

lol. silly. Multimammate Mice pic is crap though. mine are pretty and sweet.


----------



## Biggys

Back from work again lol, gunna chill now 


How is everyone ?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> lol. silly. Multimammate Mice pic is crap though. mine are pretty and sweet.


Oh a mouse! I googled it the other day and just got clouds. 



Biggys said:


> Back from work again lol, gunna chill now
> 
> 
> How is everyone ?


Work again?! You're a busy bee!


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Oh a mouse! I googled it the other day and just got clouds.
> 
> 
> 
> Work again?! You're a busy bee!


no, it's Marmite, remember? 

Dee has little marmites now


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> no, it's Marmite, remember?
> 
> Dee has little marmites now


LOL! Little pots of Marmite. :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Just for Dee :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Work again?! You're a busy bee!


Yup :lol2:

8-6 on monday, tuesday and wednesday

6:30-10 tuseday, wednesday and thursday

7-12 satuday

12:30-6/8 satuday

:flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yup :lol2:
> 
> 8-6 on monday, tuesday and wednesday
> 
> 6:30-10 tuseday, wednesday and thursday
> 
> 7-12 satuday
> 
> 12:30-6/8 satuday
> 
> :flrt:


Rather you than me! My time table is more full this year.  I got like a 2 hour gapy and a 3 hour gap. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Rather you than me! My time table is more full this year.  I got like a 2 hour gapy and a 3 hour gap. :whip:


I don't mind, give me something to do 

Once I go on full time, it'll be

8-6 m,t,w,t,f,s
and then the sameas the rest, minus the last two :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I don't mind, give me something to do
> 
> Once I go on full time, it'll be
> 
> 8-6 m,t,w,t,f,s
> and then the sameas the rest, minus the last two :lol2:


At least you'll get loads of money to buy more inverts! :lol2: 

I'm not looking forward to getting a job, I hate mornings.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> At least you'll get loads of money to buy more inverts! :lol2:
> 
> I'm not looking forward to getting a job, I hate mornings.


No more inverts atm, I need to pay off what I owe, and then take my CBT, and my pervisional, so i can get a 125cc bike, then I won't need to depend on my perants for lifts everywhere :lol2:


awwww I was bad with mornings, but I love my job, so I'm straight up showered and there early :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> No more inverts atm, I need to pay off what I owe, and then take my CBT, and my pervisional, so i can get a 125cc bike, then I won't need to depend on my perants for lifts everywhere :lol2:
> 
> 
> awwww I was bad with mornings, but I love my job, so I'm straight up showered and there early :blush:


Ah right, sounds fun! I still rely on my mum for lifts, it's not good! So it's handy you're getting that sorted early. :lol2:

Haha it's good you enjoy your job, I must admit I'm better at mornings now I'm actually eating breakfast... 

I swear one of my frogs has started croaking, I keep hearing this really weird noise... Like a ducks fart. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

evening peeps! 

hope you've had good days!!

am offski to bed.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> evening peeps!
> 
> hope you've had good days!!
> 
> am offski to bed.


Night night Dee, yeah my day was awesome, except all the stiffness! :lol2: Hope yours was ok!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, sounds fun! I still rely on my mum for lifts, it's not good! So it's handy you're getting that sorted early. :lol2:
> 
> Haha it's good you enjoy your job, I must admit I'm better at mornings now I'm actually eating breakfast...
> 
> I swear one of my frogs has started croaking, I keep hearing this really weird noise... Like a ducks fart. :lol2:


you have heard a duck fart ? :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> evening peeps!
> 
> hope you've had good days!!
> 
> am offski to bed.


YOu have a message on MSn hun, sorry I was doing my washing 

Night night :flrt:


----------



## SCARTUM

good morning one and all : victory:


bored.com :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _emmie_x_




----------



## SCARTUM




----------



## snowgoose

Hello, and goodnight.

I just came on to give you something to ponder in your hours of boredom :lol2:

If a hermaphrodite got sent to a certain gender prison, which one would it get sent to?


----------



## SCARTUM

snowgoose said:


> Hello, and goodnight.
> 
> I just came on to give you something to ponder in your hours of boredom :lol2:
> 
> If a hermaphrodite got sent to a certain gender prison, which one would it get sent to?



well thanks for putting that in my head as i sit here contemplating trying to sleep at 0130hrs your most kind :lol2:

has to be said i think he / she / it would have to go in a male prison 

my reason is no :lol2:in please is that we all have chesticles be they moobs or boobs of any shape or size where as the real difference is in the lower region so i vote male prison :bash:

watch me now get slaughtered for my reason - if i do im a comin for you snowgoose :whip:


----------



## SCARTUM

snowgoose said:


> Hello, and goodnight.
> 
> I just came on to give you something to ponder in your hours of boredom :lol2:
> 
> If a hermaphrodite got sent to a certain gender prison, which one would it get sent to?



oh and what the hell are you doing thinking about them at this time of the day anyhow :gasp:

come to think of it what are you thinking about them for full stop regardless of the time :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Morning dudes have the fattest bowl of rice krispies on the weather is proper 'funderfull' outside, just had a check on my spiders and one of my Grammostola Norths is parked in her waterbowl there is no water in it.

Oh what to do today..


----------



## Colosseum

Are there no weirdos awake yet wake up you lazy lot


----------



## Dee_Williams

weirdos? 
hmph. 
morning grumpy. how are you today??


----------



## Colosseum

ok thanks you done the feeding yet?


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Found one of my H. mac slings dead this morning _

_Not sure why because the other one is doing great..._


----------



## SCARTUM

Colosseum said:


> Are there no weirdos awake yet wake up you lazy lot


this weird freak was rudely awoken by the post man delivering 2 RMSD packages at 0815hrs 

do they not realise im off work ill and dont want to be disturbed til at least noon - inconsiderate reprebates i tell ya :devil:

oh well over to the father in laws to unpack yet more T's 

2 lots delivered 1 packaged fantasic the other shall not be getting any more business off me PERIOD disgusted with the packing cant believe they arrived alive :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Colosseum

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Found one of my H. mac slings dead this morning _
> 
> _Not sure why because the other one is doing great..._



Oh dear sometimes it works this way nature I guess.


----------



## Dee_Williams

things do just die. i lost 2 of my little versi slings. one of those things. 

packaging is an art form i think. some are fantastic at it, others are crap.


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone! 

My stomach is killing me today, I can barely move! I've signed myself up for another abs one, not sure if I'll be able to go, I'm in so much pain. :blush: It didn't even feel like I worked hard yesterday...


----------



## Dee_Williams

i'll go instead! you can have the day off. i need to sort my awful stomach out.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i'll go instead! you can have the day off. i need to sort my awful stomach out.


Haha ok then! I wouldn't mind a day off, 2 days and everything hurts. My bum cheek, my legs, my arms, my shoulders, my lower back and my stomach... 

You should go to my abs class, I used to do 300 sit ups a day, never had any pain, 20 minutes of one of these classes and I've never felt pain like it. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> My stomach is killing me today, I can barely move! I've signed myself up for another abs one, not sure if I'll be able to go, I'm in so much pain. :blush: It didn't even feel like I worked hard yesterday...


How much cereal did you eat today? :O


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> How much cereal did you eat today? :O


That's random. :lol2:

Just a normal sized portion, I didn't go mad... For once! They don't have my yummy cereal here so I'm not that into it.


----------



## Dee_Williams

awww, pain and no cereal. that sucks. 

i think i might go look at the gym. just stand outsdie and look. does that work?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> awww, pain and no cereal. that sucks.
> 
> i think i might go look at the gym. just stand outsdie and look. does that work?


Maybe if you walk there! :lol2:

I know, I couldn't walk down stairs to get more even if I wanted to. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: it'd take me about 3 days to walk there. is about 20 miles.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: it'd take me about 3 days to walk there. is about 20 miles.


LMAO! Well, you'd definitely loose some weight then. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

yes, i would be dead! :lol2:

i am going to have to tackle the stupidly steep hill, the littler ones are not making me out of breath now. even if i quick march up them. am sure the poor dog is gonig to die.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> yes, i would be dead! :lol2:
> 
> i am going to have to tackle the stupidly steep hill, the littler ones are not making me out of breath now. even if i quick march up them. am sure the poor dog is gonig to die.


:lol2: It will be good for him as well! Lots of exercise, it will build up his stamina. 

Hills always make me out of breath, I think I'm just unfit. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i honestly do not undrstand how you can get out of breath! you do more excercise than nearly anyone i know!!!

he seems to like the walking actually, he goes totally loony when i pick his lead up.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i honestly do not undrstand how you can get out of breath! you do more excercise than nearly anyone i know!!!
> 
> he seems to like the walking actually, he goes totally loony when i pick his lead up.


I have no idea, I think I'm built for distance, not hills. :blush: I can walk for hours and be fine, give me a hill and I'm puffing and panting like no bodies business. 

:lol2: My dog does that, she even does it when I put my shoes on, she gets up and looks at me as if to say, right lets go. I feel bad when I'm not actually taking her out.


----------



## Dee_Williams

i do too. apparently he howls if i go anywhere without him. 

he goes loopy bless him. dashes up the lane and back. totally nuts. throws himself round in a circle and flies off again.


----------



## SCARTUM

Dee_Williams said:


> yes, i would be dead! :lol2:
> 
> i am going to have to tackle the stupidly steep hill, the littler ones are not making me out of breath now. even if i quick march up them. am sure the poor dog is gonig to die.


damn you .........:whip: i just broke out into a sweat just reading that comment :Na_Na_Na_Na:

the great lord gave me feet n legs to push pedals in cars not to put one foot in front of the other unnecessarily :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i can't ride a bike. :lol2: i'd fall off and die. so walking is it.


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Got to poke holes through 13 tubs without a soldering iron or a drill, anyone fancy swapping? :lol2:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

No. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

use a needle, you'll be fine.


----------



## Sylvi

Sling pots? Heat a knitting needle end up on the stove and using a tea towel to hold the other end burn the holes in; or just stretch tights over the top and secure with an elastic band


----------



## SCARTUM

lol wanna borrow my cordless drill ???? just holed 16 tubs in a few minutes :notworthy:

cordless drill FTW :2thumb:




_emmie_x_ said:


> _Got to poke holes through 13 tubs without a soldering iron or a drill, anyone fancy swapping? :lol2:_


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i do too. apparently he howls if i go anywhere without him.
> 
> he goes loopy bless him. dashes up the lane and back. totally nuts. throws himself round in a circle and flies off again.


Aww bless that's so cute. :flrt: Ours just sleeps. :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> i can't ride a bike. :lol2: i'd fall off and die. so walking is it.


I'm the same, I hate bikes, I feel like a right moron. :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Sylvi said:


> Sling pots? Heat a knitting needle end up on the stove and using a tea towel to hold the other end burn the holes in; or just stretch tights over the top and secure with an elastic band


_I'm just heating a needle(haven't got a knitting needed) up using a candle then poking holes through :lol2:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

just don't burn your fingers, it hurts. : victory:


----------



## vivalabam

Back form the gym, and owwww.


----------



## _emmie_x_

Dee_Williams said:


> just don't burn your fingers, it hurts. : victory:


_:blush::lol2:_



vivalabam said:


> Back form the gym, and owwww.


_Hiya hun :flrt:_

_I share your owww but I burnt my finger:lol2:_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _:blush::lol2:_
> 
> 
> 
> _Hiya hun :flrt:_
> 
> _I share your owww but I burnt my finger:lol2:_


Hello! :flrt:

Want to swap? I never realised how much I use my stomach muscles until they all hurt. I can't sit up, or move in any way. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

kerry don't make me come to lancaster and strangle you. you are doing too much!!! you'll damage yourself woman!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> kerry don't make me come to lancaster and strangle you. you are doing too much!!! you'll damage yourself woman!


I know, I thought it was just me being lazy, but it may be all the gym I'm doing. :blush:

Although it must be doing something, I can't ache like this for nothing, well... I better not! :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Hello! :flrt:
> 
> Want to swap? I never realised how much I use my stomach muscles until they all hurt. I can't sit up, or move in any way. :blush:


_I'll stick with my burnt finger, thanks :lol2:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

seriously kerry, you are over doing it. 

calm down woman!!! 

you are gorgeous. honest. i would not say that if you weren't. and i envy your tummy with lots and lots of jealousy!!!!


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'll stick with my burnt finger, thanks :lol2:_


Oww. 



Dee_Williams said:


> seriously kerry, you are over doing it.
> 
> calm down woman!!!
> 
> you are gorgeous. honest. i would not say that if you weren't. and i envy your tummy with lots and lots of jealousy!!!!


I'm doing less than I was before, and I'll be doing even less when uni starts up, just getting used to the classes. :lol2: i felt fine when I left yesterday that's why i signed up, didn't realise I'd wake up in pain. :blush:

Also, thanks. :blush:


----------



## JustJack

Hi


----------



## Dee_Williams

hey jack. back in the land of the living??


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Hi


Hey ya, how are you, feeling any better?


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Hey ya, how are you, feeling any better?


Hey  :flrt:

Yeh alot better thanks! 

How are you?



Dee_Williams said:


> hey jack. back in the land of the living??


Heyya  :flrt:

Nah I have had all my electrical things confiscated...

And I havn't even done anything... 

How are you?


----------



## Dee_Williams

you must've done something!


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> you must've done something!


Nothing more that I usually do..:lol2:

What someone else said..


----------



## Dee_Williams

ok my mind is seriously boggling now!! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Don't worry about it :lol2:

Maths homwork! 

Top set work is HAARD :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Hey  :flrt:
> 
> Yeh alot better thanks!
> 
> How are you?


That's good! 

Not too bad, just about to have dinner, curry tonight, nom nom! :mf_dribble:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> That's good!
> 
> Not too bad, just about to have dinner, curry tonight, nom nom! :mf_dribble:


Yummy!

I had pizza! :mf_dribble:

Out of breath! Bit of excerise and plank.. God help me for sit ups and pressu ups ahah!


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening!


it is 
how's you ?!?

did i mention i hit 50


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Yummy!
> 
> I had pizza! :mf_dribble:
> 
> Out of breath! Bit of excerise and plank.. God help me for sit ups and pressu ups ahah!


Very nice. :lol2:

Haha they aren't easy! I do my abs class, I've never felt pain like this before! 



Jonb1982 said:


> Evening!


Hey ya! How are you? 

Well I've just fed the mantids, scorpions and froggles, took me nearly an hour! 

Spiders to do tomorrow, that takes about the same amount of time. :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> it is
> how's you ?!?
> 
> did i mention i hit 50



Hey mate im good ta just weighing up whether to look at getting a p.mettalica or not!


Hi kerry! My feeding takes nowhere near that long, I need more inverts lol


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Very nice. :lol2:
> 
> Haha they aren't easy! I do my abs class, I've never felt pain like this before!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ya! How are you?
> 
> Well I've just fed the mantids, scorpions and froggles, took me nearly an hour!
> 
> Spiders to do tomorrow, that takes about the same amount of time. :lol2:


Crunches kill me ahaha :lol2:

Heyya Jon


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Hey mate im good ta just weighing up whether to look at getting a p.mettalica or not!
> 
> 
> Hi kerry! My feeding takes nowhere near that long, I need more inverts lol


 some nice Avics, stuff pokies :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> Hey mate im good ta just weighing up whether to look at getting a p.mettalica or not!


i have 2. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

jack how do you kn one of your mysore is a male?


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Hello folks_

:2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Hello folks_
> 
> :2thumb:


 
ait miss emmie


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> i have 2. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Tell me more and are they worth the money lol!?


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> jack how do you kn one of your mysore is a male?


We sexed it at Kempton


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> ait miss emmie


_Let me know when you're able to post and I'll send you a pm :whistling2:_


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> We sexed it at Kempton


 
they can't be sexed at that size
yeah the pectined will be different lengths, but it doesn't work until they're quite a bit bigger

counting the teeth works

and that sounds good emmie


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> they can't be sexed at that size
> yeah the pectined will be different lengths, but it doesn't work until they're quite a bit bigger
> 
> counting the teeth works
> 
> and that sounds good emmie


What at 4ish inches you can't sex it?!

And EMMMMIIIIIIEEEE! :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> What at 4ish inches you can't sex it?!
> 
> And EMMMMIIIIIIEEEE! :flrt:


waityou got a bigger scorp?

who reckons they sexed it ?


----------



## _emmie_x_

Trootle said:


> What at 4ish inches you can't sex it?!
> 
> And EMMMMIIIIIIEEEE! :flrt:


_Jaaaaaaack! :flrt:_


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> waityou got a bigger scorp?
> 
> who reckons they sexed it ?


Bowser the big boy   H.Mysore..

And Harry did


----------



## JustJack

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Jaaaaaaack! :flrt:_


Heey! 

Get your ass on MSN! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Bowser the big boy   H.Mysore..
> 
> And Harry did


 
wouldn't trust harry's judgement


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> wouldn't trust harry's judgement


Hah well I do!


----------



## _emmie_x_

Trootle said:


> Heey!
> 
> Get your ass on MSN! :lol2:


_Yes boss:lol2:_


----------



## JustJack

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Yes boss:lol2:_


Good girl 

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> Tell me more and are they worth the money lol!?


they are only slings and i got a good deal on them. they are pretty. one attacked the tongs rather violently when i rehomed it. lol.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> they are only slings and i got a good deal on them. they are pretty. one attacked the tongs rather violently when i rehomed it. lol.


hmmmmmm they are very pretty.......


----------



## Dee_Williams

and stupidly expensive. like i said i got mine in a deal so they were ok. i wouldn't want to pay normal prices though.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> and stupidly expensive. like i said i got mine in a deal so they were ok. i wouldn't want to pay normal prices though.


Yeah ur right, there are some for £55 in the classifieds, I cant decide!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

squeak. mine are about an inch legspan. they are awesomely pretty and stunning as adults.


----------



## Biggys

Back for work


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Hey mate im good ta just weighing up whether to look at getting a p.mettalica or not!
> 
> 
> Hi kerry! My feeding takes nowhere near that long, I need more inverts lol


Don't do it, it's just a spider! :whistling2:



Trootle said:


> Crunches kill me ahaha :lol2:
> 
> Heyya Jon


The crunches aren't so bad, it's the holding exercises that kill me. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> Back for work


Yey! :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yey! :flrt:


How are you ? :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> How are you ? :flrt:


Bit stressed about my P. Pulcher, it's not eaten in weeks, not in pre moult and now it seems to be in a death curl. No idea what the hell is going on there! It catches food fine, but then the next day I just find the cricket in the web, it like catches it, kills it, then just leaves it. Very confusing...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Bit stressed about my P. Pulcher, it's not eaten in weeks, not in pre moult and now it seems to be in a death curl. No idea what the hell is going on there! It catches food fine, but then the next day I just find the cricket in the web, it like catches it, kills it, then just leaves it. Very confusing...


 
Awww that sucks *hug*

I haven't heard of that tbh :hmm:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww that sucks *hug*
> 
> I haven't heard of that tbh :hmm:


I know right! 

Me neither, it's well weird. It moults fine, it's had 2 moults with me, was eating fine after the last moult, then all of a sudden went weird...


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> I know right!
> 
> Me neither, it's well weird. It moults fine, it's had 2 moults with me, was eating fine after the last moult, then all of a sudden went weird...


_Could it of damaged its fangs some how?_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Could it of damaged its fangs some how?_


Not sure, I've tried everything, keeping it dryer, keeping it wetter, heat mat, off the heat mat, nothing seems to work. 

I've even now put in a locust, see if it will eat that. 

Maybe mites? I did leave the crickets in on the hope it would eat, but it never did. You know, like maybe it's saving it for later, but nope, it just didn't want it. >_<


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Not sure, I've tried everything, keeping it dryer, keeping it wetter, heat mat, off the heat mat, nothing seems to work.
> 
> I've even now put in a locust, see if it will eat that.
> 
> Maybe mites? I did leave the crickets in on the hope it would eat, but it never did. You know, like maybe it's saving it for later, but nope, it just didn't want it. >_<


_My H. mac isn't eating but I'm hoping its just due a molt_

_I'm thinking perhaps during her last molt it some how damaged its fangs so it still can kill the cricket but not eat it? if thats even possible :blush:_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _My H. mac isn't eating but I'm hoping its just due a molt_
> 
> _I'm thinking perhaps during her last molt it some how damaged its fangs so it still can kill the cricket but not eat it? if thats even possible :blush:_


She did it a couple of times after the moult... I think anyway? I get so confused! I used to keep a diary for all this nonsense but my laptop broke. :blush:


----------



## Colosseum

Rab C Nesbitt has started how epic


----------



## Dee_Williams

urgh. no sleep for me tongiht me thinks. sigh.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> urgh. no sleep for me tongiht me thinks. sigh.


Why, what's up?


----------



## Dee_Williams

just in a non sleep sort of mood. :/


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Can I join the non-sleep group too?:blush:_


----------



## vivalabam

I'm in the off to bed group, I won't be able to sleep, but I'm bored. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

dead.
dead.
dead.

3am is so not a good idea. 

:devil: I am too old.


----------



## snowgoose

Morning 

Anyone awake ?

I has new mantids 










:mf_dribble::flrt::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Morning
> 
> Anyone awake ?
> 
> I has new mantids
> 
> image
> 
> :mf_dribble::flrt::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Morning!

Well aren't they cute! :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Morning!
> 
> Well aren't they cute! :flrt:


Morning 

Yes, cute, but tiny  ( maybe about 5mm long  )


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Morning
> 
> Yes, cute, but tiny  ( maybe about 5mm long  )


Aww really, so you have to use fruit flies then, I can't stand fruit flies. :whip:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Aww really, so you have to use fruit flies then, I can't stand fruit flies. :whip:


yes, although I need to buy more 

One of my cultures has decided it didn't want to live on any longer, so collapsed overnight ( luckily I have a spare :lol: )

They aren't that bad, as long as they aren't the flying ones :lol2:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

bonjour


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> yes, although I need to buy more
> 
> One of my cultures has decided it didn't want to live on any longer, so collapsed overnight ( luckily I have a spare :lol: )
> 
> They aren't that bad, as long as they aren't the flying ones :lol2:


Yeah the flying ones are a night mare, we had hundreds just living in our room a while ago, until I stopping giving my snail and millipedes fruit and veg. :lol2:

Even the flightless ones got everywhere in our room. :blush:



Theevilreddevil said:


> bonjour


Hello!


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Yeah the flying ones are a night mare, we had hundreds just living in our room a while ago, until I stopping giving my snail and millipedes fruit and veg. :lol2:
> 
> Even the flightless ones got everywhere in our room. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!


I was thinking about leaving a bit of fruit or something outside, but I think it's too cold for that now


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I was thinking about leaving a bit of fruit or something outside, but I think it's too cold for that now


Yeah probably too cold now, they need hot humid conditions don't they? If there's a butterfly house near you, then you could go there, they always have them. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Yeah probably too cold now, they need hot humid conditions don't they? If there's a butterfly house near you, then you could go there, they always have them. :lol2:


we don't even have an Asda for 100 miles around us. there is a butterfly farm, but it's the same area as the Asda :lol2:

I will have to buy some ( seems stupid spending money on flies :lol2: )


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> we don't even have an Asda for 100 miles around us. there is a butterfly farm, but it's the same area as the Asda :lol2:
> 
> I will have to buy some ( seems stupid spending money on flies :lol2: )


LOL! Ah I see. :lol2: There's a butterfly farm in Lancaster, so random. Although I think it would be cheaper just to buy flies, they are only a couple of quid a pot, it's like £5 to get in the butterfly house. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Ah I see. :lol2: There's a butterfly farm in Lancaster, so random. Although I think it would be cheaper just to buy flies, they are only a couple of quid a pot, it's like £5 to get in the butterfly house. :lol2:


lmao yes.

Sod it, I might just buy flying ones anyway  ( the non flyers are just lazy :lol2: )


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> lmao yes.
> 
> Sod it, I might just buy flying ones anyway  ( the non flyers are just lazy :lol2: )


Flying ones are just effort, if I were you I'd stick with the non flying. They are lazy but so much easier, and slower. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Flying ones are just effort, if I were you I'd stick with the non flying. They are lazy but so much easier, and slower. :lol2:


:lol2:

I may stick with non flyers then :lol:

I need to get a few decent cultures on the go as the ooths should be hatching some time soon


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I may stick with non flyers then :lol:
> 
> I need to get a few decent cultures on the go as the ooths should be hatching some time soon


Ah right that's kool. :no1: We never could keep fruit flies alive, we got a couple of flushes then they just died off, or they got covered in mites and I had to force the OH to throw them out. :whip:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Ah right that's kool. :no1: We never could keep fruit flies alive, we got a couple of flushes then they just died off, or they got covered in mites and I had to force the OH to throw them out. :whip:


I found them really easy to culture, but I guess after a few generations they decided enough was enough and popper their clogs :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I found them really easy to culture, but I guess after a few generations they decided enough was enough and popper their clogs :lol:


I think it was because we never gave them any food... I mean it might have something to do with it? :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I think it was because we never gave them any food... I mean it might have something to do with it? :blush:


lmao possibly, could be the reason


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> lmao possibly, could be the reason


I'm not looking forward to the ooths hatching, will need loads of fruit flies then. :gasp: We've gone so long without them...


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## vivalabam

Owww, I hate strength and tone, I hurt now, I live in fear of what I will be like tomorrow...


----------



## vivalabam

P. Machella moulted, yey! She's now massive! Can't see her that well as she's decided to stay in her hide, selfish spider! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

I'm back from work, how is everybody


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I'm back from work, how is everybody


Hey Tyler, in pain, you? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hey Tyler, in pain, you? :lol2:


Hey Kerry :flrt:


why are you in pain ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Hey Kerry :flrt:
> 
> 
> why are you in pain ?


Lifted weights earlier, they are evil. :whip: Safe to say I'll only be doing that twice a week!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Lifted weights earlier, they are evil. :whip: Safe to say I'll only be doing that twice a week!


Awwww lol, what were your lifting and what reps ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awwww lol, what were your lifting and what reps ?


No idea, whatever he set me on. :lol2: Not high though. :blush: No idea what reps, just how ever many I could do in a minute. I was using a 6kg dumbbell thing, that was evil!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> No idea, whatever he set me on. :lol2: Not high though. :blush: No idea what reps, just how ever many I could do in a minute. I was using a 6kg dumbbell thing, that was evil!


Awwww :lol2:

You'll get used to them 

so what else did you do ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awwww :lol2:
> 
> You'll get used to them
> 
> so what else did you do ?


15 minutes on the cross trainer, that was it. :lol2: Plenty enough for me though. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> 15 minutes on the cross trainer, that was it. :lol2: Plenty enough for me though. :blush:


 
Awww ahahah :lol2:


Right I'm off to work again :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww ahahah :lol2:
> 
> 
> Right I'm off to work again :lol2:


That was a quick visit! Have fun. :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Bloody Prince, he is so noisy!


----------



## SCARTUM

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!

anybody there ....................:whistling2:

am i all alone in this big place :hmm:

am i the only night owl ?? i was hopin for a :grouphug:

oh well you must all be :zzz::zzz::zzz::zzz:


----------



## bobby

LINK


----------



## Dee_Williams

not all of us are asleep you know.


----------



## SCARTUM

Dee_Williams said:


> not all of us are asleep you know.


ditto nice to see im not alone :lol2:

sat here playing poker n creeping about on the forum :whistling2:


----------



## iLuke

Nar you're not alone. I'm up too


----------



## SCARTUM

iLuke said:


> Nar you're not alone. I'm up too


excellent :2thumb:

oh well spose i best try n get some kip got the district nurses coming at 0830 hrs :whistling2:

farewell all you night owls :cheers:


----------



## dan112

im up aswell


----------



## Dee_Williams

this 2 hours sleep thing is getting a bit annoying now. :bash:

good morning all!! :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> this 2 hours sleep thing is getting a bit annoying now. :bash:
> 
> good morning all!! :flrt:


Morning Dee! You're crazy how can you only sleep for 2 hours! I sleep like 10. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i would love to sleep for about 22 but it just doesn't seem to happen at the mo. no matter how blooming tired i am.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i would love to sleep for about 22 but it just doesn't seem to happen at the mo. no matter how blooming tired i am.


That's very strange, is there anything up? Worried about anything? I got like that a while back, it's horrible being tired all the time.


----------



## Dee_Williams

i just frightened myself then, ended up in amphibs off topic by mistake. it was scary in there. :gasp::gasp:


----------



## SCARTUM

Dee_Williams said:


> this 2 hours sleep thing is getting a bit annoying now. :bash:
> 
> good morning all!! :flrt:


they do say the older you get the less sleep you need - sounds like your 106+ years old :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

and a very good morning to you too :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

hmmmmmmm............i no longer like you. :bash:

no i tend to gettlaking to people when i am in a non sleep mood. and then i talk til i am soooo tired that i will sleep. 
even walking and stuff is not helping. meh. i am just a night person i guess.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i just frightened myself then, ended up in amphibs off topic by mistake. it was scary in there. :gasp::gasp:


LMAO! I've started to venture on over there, I'm going to frog day next week so I thought I'd get to know some of the people. :lol2: Seem like a nice enough bunch. :flrt:


----------



## SCARTUM

Dee_Williams said:


> hmmmmmmm............i no longer like you. :bash:


oh yessssssssss you do :whistling2:

was it the 6 that upset you ...... i do apologise :flrt:

on a serious note i know what its like i spent 3 months in hospital and if i had 2 hours a night in there i would class myself as lucky - it was awful especially with no lap top to occupy my mind either :gasp:

and i'm only messing with the age thing - iknow you love me really :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

SCARTUM said:


> oh yessssssssss you do :whistling2:
> 
> was it the 6 that upset you ...... i do apologise :flrt:
> 
> on a serious note i know what its like i spent 3 months in hospital and if i had 2 hours a night in there i would class myself as lucky - it was awful especially with no lap top to occupy my mind either :gasp:
> 
> and i'm only messing with the age thing - iknow you love me really :blush:


 i do?? you know more than me then. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

it was the 6, i do not look a day over 100 i will have you know. 

i will crash and burn on sunday. will see if i can talk o/h inot taking our daughter out, unlikely.


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Hello lovely people :flrt:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Hello lovely people :flrt:_


did you post that in the wrong place?? lovely people?? here????? :gasp:


----------



## iLuke

Dee_Williams said:


> did you post that in the wrong place?? lovely people?? here????? :gasp:


Pff, no chance


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Hello lovely people :flrt:_


Hey ya Emmie, how are you? :flrt:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Dee_Williams said:


> did you post that in the wrong place?? lovely people?? here????? :gasp:


_yessss, your all lovely people here :flrt:_



vivalabam said:


> Hey ya Emmie, how are you? :flrt:


_I'm alright, just rather confuzzled :blush::lol2: hows you?_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _yessss, your all lovely people here :flrt:_
> 
> 
> 
> _I'm alright, just rather confuzzled :blush::lol2: hows you?_



Confused about what? 

Yeah I'm not too bad, achy as usual. :lol2: Weekend off the gym though, I think I need to recover a little. :blush:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Confused about what?
> 
> Yeah I'm not too bad, achy as usual. :lol2: Weekend off the gym though, I think I need to recover a little. :blush:


_Just some stuff thats happening at the mo_

_Well at least your taking the weekend off:lol2:_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Just some stuff thats happening at the mo_
> 
> _Well at least your taking the weekend off:lol2:_


Ah right. :lol2:

Yeah, there's only really weight classes tomorrow, my muscles aren't working at the moment. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

afternoon all 

I'm gonna be busy over the next week I think :lol2:

Look what I found earlier :mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> afternoon all
> 
> I'm gonna be busy over the next week I think :lol2:
> 
> Look what I found earlier :mf_dribble:
> 
> image


Wow that's amazing! Congrats! :no1:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Wow that's amazing! Congrats! :no1:


Thanks 

There's still more hatching  Think I'm gonna need more fruit flies :lol2: ( and tubs )


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Thanks
> 
> There's still more hatching  Think I'm gonna need more fruit flies :lol2: ( and tubs )


I think you will do! They won't eat for a few days though. 

They are so cute! You'll have to let us know how many is there. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I think you will do! They won't eat for a few days though.
> 
> They are so cute! You'll have to let us know how many is there. :lol2:


Haha, I will attempt to count them somewhen


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Haha, I will attempt to count them somewhen


Are you going to separate them, or keep them all together?


----------



## snowgoose

they will be seperated, but probably something like 2-3 to a tub so the strongest one lives kinda thing :lol: ( I don't have that many tubs )


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> they will be seperated, but probably something like 2-3 to a tub so the strongest one lives kinda thing :lol: ( I don't have that many tubs )


Aww that's so mean! If ours hatch I'd separate every one. :flrt: You can get like 80 half pint cups from poundland, I plan on going there. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Aww that's so mean! If ours hatch I'd separate every one. :flrt: You can get like 80 half pint cups from poundland, I plan on going there. :lol2:


I have little deli tubs so will see how many I have and take it from there


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> I have little deli tubs so will see how many I have and take it from there


Ah right. :lol2:We may end up with loads though, i'm worrying now, if all 4 ooths hatch out. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Ah right. :lol2:We may end up with loads though, i'm worrying now, if all 4 ooths hatch out. :blush:


Haha, what have you got to hatch?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Haha, what have you got to hatch?


2 ooths, 2 congos, and there's about 4 flower ooths, but we've just left them in with mum, we should take them out really but they are all glued up in there.


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> 2 ooths, 2 congos, and there's about 4 flower ooths, but we've just left them in with mum, we should take them out really but they are all glued up in there.


Ah, 

I've just had a quick tub count and I have about 200 ish small deli tubs spare so should all be good


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Ah,
> 
> I've just had a quick tub count and I have about 200 ish small deli tubs spare so should all be good


Ah right that's good. :no1: Now lets hope you done have over 200 mantids! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Edit: Make that 4 Congo ooths, someone has been busy this morning and laid another one!


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Ah right that's good. :no1: Now lets hope you done have over 200 mantids! :lol2:


Bloody best not have more than 200 :lol2: Guess I best start working and sorting them out :lol:



vivalabam said:


> Edit: Make that 4 Congo ooths, someone has been busy this morning and laid another one!


Oh :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Bloody best not have more than 200 :lol2: Guess I best start working and sorting them out :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh :lol2:


Good luck with that! Might take you all week. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Good luck with that! Might take you all week. :lol2:


NO :lol2:

Just NO :lol:

It will be done in a mo lol


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> NO :lol2:
> 
> Just NO :lol:
> 
> It will be done in a mo lol


Bet it will take a few hours at least... :whistling2:


----------



## Bagger293

Just been drawing some spiders for college and writing descriptions of their location, habitat, size and general observations of them. 

My hand hurts from writing! =[


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Just been drawing some spiders for college and writing descriptions of their location, habitat, size and general observations of them.
> 
> My hand hurts from writing! =[


Bet that was fun though! I'd love to do something like that for my uni. :flrt:


----------



## Bagger293

Aye it's really good. I keep putting off doing it because I want to enjoy it so much =]

I have drawn the A.similis that's in my kitchen.

Really looking forward to drawing Salticus scenicus!! It's sooo cute! :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Aye it's really good. I keep putting off doing it because I want to enjoy it so much =]
> 
> I have drawn the A.similis that's in my kitchen.
> 
> Really looking forward to drawing Salticus scenicus!! It's sooo cute! :flrt:


Sounds fun! I'm useless at drawing, my spiders would just be a blob with 8 lines coming off it. :blush:

I just brought some fruit beetle grubs for £1.95! There seems to be 5 in there, my froggles will be happy. :lol2:

Edit: More like 10, froggles will be even happier!


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Bet it will take a few hours at least... :whistling2:


Well, 50 now tubbed 

The rest can wait a bit


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Well, 50 now tubbed
> 
> The rest can wait a bit


:lol2: See told you it would take ages. :whistling2:

Just got a call from custom Aquaria, my centipede tank should be here next week. :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: See told you it would take ages. :whistling2:
> 
> Just got a call from custom Aquaria, my centipede tank should be here next week. :flrt:


:lol2: It's surprising how long it actually takes :lol2:

and Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :lol2:

I'm really not a fan of centipedes


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> :lol2: It's surprising how long it actually takes :lol2:
> 
> and Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :lol2:
> 
> I'm really not a fan of centipedes


I've not seen mine. :whistling2: I know it's still in there, new holes in the substrate keep appearing, only comes out when I'm asleep, most pointless invert ever. :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> I've not seen mine. :whistling2: I know it's still in there, new holes in the substrate keep appearing, only comes out when I'm asleep, most pointless invert ever. :lol2:


_Don't Centipedes have a really nasty bite?:blush:_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Don't Centipedes have a really nasty bite?:blush:_


They do indeed, hence the special centipede tank! :lol2:

It has 2 lids, so it won't be able to escape... At least that is the theory!


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I've not seen mine. :whistling2: I know it's still in there, new holes in the substrate keep appearing, only comes out when I'm asleep, most pointless invert ever. :lol2:


Bloody crap if you ask me :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Bloody crap if you ask me :lol2:


I know right!

I was expecting some serious centipede action, but it doesn't do anything other than hide under a log. :blush:


----------



## Colosseum

I went to see my granddad today in his nursing home, I got roped into helping some carers move old people about and you know what I really enjoyed it, they offered me a job, I am in two minds weather to drop the Pig farming and go into full time caring as I think I would be good at it.


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> I went to see my granddad today in his nursing home, I got roped into helping some carers move old people about and you know what I really enjoyed it, they offered me a job, I am in two minds weather to drop the Pig farming and go into full time caring as I think I would be good at it.


You could do! My friend does it and she says it's a very rewarding job, she loves it.


----------



## Jonb1982

Afternoon ppl!


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> You could do! My friend does it and she says it's a very rewarding job, she loves it.


Yep got some thinking to do, this particular nursing home deals with dementia patients I was talking to them all today and had a great time, got Granddad to eat something which no one else can seem to do bless him he has not got long to go.


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Afternoon ppl!


Hello!



Colosseum said:


> Yep got some thinking to do, this particular nursing home deals with dementia patients I was talking to them all today and had a great time, got Granddad to eat something which no one else can seem to do bless him he has not got long to go.


Yeah, career change won't be a bad thing, but you got to think to yourself is this something you can see yourself doing long term? 

Aww that sucks.


----------



## Jonb1982

Hi kerry, you ok?


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Hi kerry, you ok?


Bit achy from the gym, but nothing new there! 

You?


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, career change won't be a bad thing, but you got to think to yourself is this something you can see yourself doing long term?
> 
> Aww that sucks.



Your absolutely right Kerry need to think, I have been told I am really good with elderly people by many people. Something to think about I suppose.


----------



## iLuke

Your weekend rest will set you up for your 2 sessions on monday kerry, no slacking.


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Bit achy from the gym, but nothing new there!
> 
> You?



Yeah not bad, just in from work, not back till tuesday aft now!

Have a radox bath


----------



## Colosseum

I am slowly nodding off here


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> I am slowly nodding off here


Aww you getting bored


----------



## spinnin_tom

Avicularia avicularia 0.0.3
Pamphobeteus sp. "Ecuador 2" 0.0.1
Grammostola porteri 0.1.1
Brachypelma auratum 0.0.1
Acanthoscurria geniculata 0.0.1
Cyriocosmus perezmilesi 0.0.1
Avicularia leata 0.0.1
Heteroscodra maculata 0.0.1
Pternochilus murinus 0.0.2
Lasiodora parahybana 0.0.1
Grammostola pulchripes 0.0.1
Grammostola pulchra 0.1.1
Sericopelma sp. "Santa Catalina" 0.0.3
Ephobopus uatuman 0.0.1
Paraphysa parvula 0.0.1
Euathlus sp. "Red" 1.1
Nhandu chromatus 0.0.1
Chilobrachys sp. "Burma" 0.0.1

the spiders i keep
there's 15 (i think) scorpions and a vinegaroon too


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Your absolutely right Kerry need to think, I have been told I am really good with elderly people by many people. Something to think about I suppose.


If you're good at it maybe you should do it, there's not many people that can do that sort of job, I know I couldn't. :blush:



iLuke said:


> Your weekend rest will set you up for your 2 sessions on monday kerry, no slacking.


I know, I could have done a weight lifting one tomorrow, but I honestly don't think my body would be up to it, I well hurt. :blush: I could barely open a door earlier. :blush:



Jonb1982 said:


> Yeah not bad, just in from work, not back till tuesday aft now!
> 
> Have a radox bath


Ah right that's good! I'm back at uni Monday.


----------



## Bagger293

vivalabam said:


> Sounds fun! I'm useless at drawing, my spiders would just be a blob with 8 lines coming off it. :blush:


Normally I can't draw to save myself but I took ages over this one and I'm reasonably pleased with the result. It could certainly be better and I'll never win a prize for it but here it is.


----------



## iLuke

Aha unlucky Kerry. Just chill with your T's and your other pets you've got


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Normally I can't draw to save myself but I took ages over this one and I'm reasonably pleased with the result. It could certainly be better and I'll never win a prize for it but here it is.
> 
> image


Wow that's really good, you should be pleased with that! Looks really informative as well.



iLuke said:


> Aha unlucky Kerry. Just chill with your T's and your other pets you've got


Yeah I need to do the feeding rounds tonight, I've had a few moults so I'm sure I'll have some very hungry Ts. :lol2:


----------



## iLuke

Sweet  I did my feeding/spraying and cleaning yesterday actually. GBB molted, my Emp scorpion is looking like it's going to molt very quickly as well.


----------



## vivalabam

iLuke said:


> Sweet  I did my feeding/spraying and cleaning yesterday actually. GBB molted, my Emp scorpion is looking like it's going to molt very quickly as well.


Ah that's good! I did a quick check yesterday, phampo moulted, that was it. :lol2:I think my GBB is going to moult soon though, I always get scared, she's so lovely, I wouldn't want anything to go wrong.  

Our mantids are going through a moulting frenzy at the moment, we've had like 4 moults in the last week. :lol2:


----------



## iLuke

Nothing will go wrong! fingers crossed  GBB are so pretty and one of the best tarantulas I've kept, mines only just coming up to a juvie but it's by far one of my most favorite I've kept in the hobby.


----------



## vivalabam

iLuke said:


> Nothing will go wrong! fingers crossed  GBB are so pretty and one of the best tarantulas I've kept, mines only just coming up to a juvie but it's by far one of my most favorite I've kept in the hobby.


Mines about 3 inches now, she's got her full adult colours, lovely little thing. :flrt: She really needs rehoming before she moults, she is in a cricket tub at the moment...


----------



## iLuke

vivalabam said:


> Mines about 3 inches now, she's got her full adult colours, lovely little thing. :flrt: She really needs rehoming before she moults, she is in a cricket tub at the moment...


I can't wait til mine grows to that size, they're so pretty once they get there proper adult colours. And yeah, I'd rehome that if I was you Kezz


----------



## spinnin_tom

kebab
dubstep
talking to you lot 

what could be better?


----------



## mcluskyisms

kebab - Winning
dubstep - Fail
talking to you lot - England match 

what could be better? - One million dollar


----------



## iLuke

Dubstep is taste. And, it's a friday.. So going out and getting rat arsed is a lot better tbf


----------



## spinnin_tom

iLuke said:


> Dubstep is taste. And, it's a friday.. So going out and getting rat arsed is a lot better tbf


i'm unsociable


----------



## iLuke

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm unsociable


Come out with me, for one night. In the town, with my mates and they're mates. You'll be going out literally everyday/night like I do atm


----------



## snowgoose

Evening all 

All the mantid nymphs tubbed up  ( more still hatching )

Total so far is 105 nymphs :O


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Evening all
> 
> All the mantid nymphs tubbed up  ( more still hatching )
> 
> Total so far is 105 nymphs :O


good haul jake


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm unsociable



And dont we know it!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> And dont we know it!


SHUT UP YOU 

which proves how unsociable i am

dammit

how are you anyway jon ?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> SHUT UP YOU
> 
> which proves how unsociable i am
> 
> dammit
> 
> how are you anyway jon ?


Im very well young Tom, what about yourself?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Im very well young Tom, what about yourself?


i'm great 
a bit on edge because i've got a poorly Grammostola porteri in "ICU" 
she started going into that death curl pose for no reason at all


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Hellooooo people :flrt:_


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm great
> a bit on edge because i've got a poorly Grammostola porteri in "ICU"
> she started going into that death curl pose for no reason at all


That sucks, hope it pulls through!


----------



## snowgoose

Trichoblatta pygmaea


----------



## mcluskyisms

snowgoose said:


> Trichoblatta pygmaea
> 
> image


Whats that black thing on it?


----------



## snowgoose

mcluskyisms said:


> Whats that black thing on it?


WTF dude :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

snowgoose said:


> WTF dude :lol2:


The black thing on the _Trichoblatta pygmaea_, I can see its hand but there's some black thing on it...

:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> That sucks, hope it pulls through!


hopefully 



snowgoose said:


> Trichoblatta pygmaea
> 
> image




i think the black bit is the head lol


----------



## vivalabam

I've been busy busy busy! 

Rehomed 4 Ts...

My B. Boehmei who at fist was kicking hairs, realised she was still getting poked at went all ninja on the tweezers, swung round and started fanging it, to which point I just lifted her up and into her new tank, when she stopped attacking she realised she was in a new home, too cute. :flrt:

Then my GBB who is in pre moult, so she was a right stroppy mare, she was kicking hairs before I even opened the lid! But after a few hair kicks she went into her new home and is now sitting in the corner sulking. 

Next is my unknown, possibly L. klugi, angry little thing so just did the same as the Boehmei, it's now happy it can move! 

Lastly my N. Chromatus, who decided to go and stand underneath it's tub instead of going into it's new home, after a big mess it ended up in it's new home, probably happy it can finally stretch it's new legs! 

Need to get 1 more tub and do my curly haired tomorrow. :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

mcluskyisms said:


> The black thing on the _Trichoblatta pygmaea_, I can see its hand but there's some black thing on it...
> 
> :whistling2:


Oh, your being a smart arse  ( at least trying to :lol: )


----------



## Biggys

Evening


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Evening


it is :flrt:

how are ya' pal ?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> it is :flrt:
> 
> how are ya' pal ?


Knackered but good dude, you ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Evening


Hey Tyler, not working? :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hey Tyler, not working? :gasp:


Nope I'm actually free tonight 

and I have the day off tomorrow, so I can have a lay in


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Knackered but good dude, you ?


that sucks ...

not bad, miss chile rose is looking better


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Nope I'm actually free tonight
> 
> and I have the day off tomorrow, so I can have a lay in


Ah right first time for everything! 

Ah sounds good! I may go to town tomorrow, that's about it. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> that sucks ...
> 
> not bad, miss chile rose is looking better


Doesn't suck at all, It's a good kind of tired, like after a hard days work 

and aww nice, moulted ?



vivalabam said:


> Ah right first time for everything!
> 
> Ah sounds good! I may go to town tomorrow, that's about it. :lol2:


Awww that sounds good 

going for anything in particular ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww that sounds good
> 
> going for anything in particular ?


A tub for my tarantula, and also some weight watchers food, they do it in poundland, well handy!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> A tub for my tarantula, and also some weight watchers food, they do it in poundland, well handy!


 
Awww thats good, it's normally quite pricey isn't it


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww thats good, it's normally quite pricey isn't it


Like £1.30, it's only 30p saved but every little helps and all that. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Like £1.30, it's only 30p saved but every little helps and all that. :lol2:


 Still enough saving to warrent using them


----------



## Dee_Williams

evenin all.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> evenin all.


DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## JustJack

Oh the joys of homework!

French, History, English, Latin, Maths.. I think that's all :humm:

FUN! FUN! FUN!


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Peekaboo!_​ 
_I'm happy :flrt:_


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Oh the joys of homework!
> 
> French, History, English, Latin, Maths.. I think that's all :humm:
> 
> FUN! FUN! FUN!


They still do Latin at school ? :hmm:


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Peekaboob!_​
> 
> _I'm happy :flrt:_


:whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Dayle

Lol im happy also emmie, i got paid today, now ... what do i order today? ;p


----------



## Bagger293

Biggys said:


> They still do Latin at school ? :hmm:


Some schools do and so they bloomin' well should!!

If you want to study languages then having done Latin is really helpful.

My sister is into languages and always wanted to learn Latin, she wanted to switch schools so she could learn it but my parents never let her.

Pretty sure she still feels bitter about it! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i wanted to do latin. but they never offered it.


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Some schools do and so they bloomin' well should!!
> 
> If you want to study languages then having done Latin is really helpful.
> 
> My sister is into languages and always wanted to learn Latin, she wanted to switch schools so she could learn it but my parents never let her.
> 
> Pretty sure she still feels bitter about it! :lol2:


I personally think they should still teach it seeing as it is still used quite alot, in our school they traded latin for arabic (pakistani,iraqi etc) 

I wanted to learn latin


----------



## Dee_Williams

guess it is just dependant on what is required.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> guess it is just dependant on what is required.


 
Yeah I s'pose 

I didn't take either tbh


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2:
i can't see you doing arabic. but you never know.


----------



## ducks

arabic (pakistani, iraqi) - what does that even mean? Arabic is a language. Pakistani is a nationality; so is Iraqi.

wha?


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2:
> i can't see you doing arabic. but you never know.


Neither can I tbh, I struggle with english most times :lol2:



ducks said:


> arabic (pakistani, iraqi) - what does that even mean? Arabic is a language. Pakistani is a nationality; so is Iraqi.
> 
> wha?


I didn't know what the language was called, so I said arabic as I thought that was a sort of sum up of the language, then put the nationality hoping someone might of been able to give me the correct name for the language


----------



## ducks

Urdu is one of the official languages of Pakistan; Punjabi is widely spoken, as is English; several other languages are widely used. In Iraq the majority language is Arabic.

The Koran is written in Arabic and many muslims study Arabic for that reason.

So I suspect you were right first time, and the language is Arabic


----------



## Biggys

ducks said:


> Urdu is one of the official languages of Pakistan; Punjabi is widely spoken, as is English; several other languages are widely used. In Iraq the majority language is Arabic.
> 
> The Koran is written in Arabic and many muslims study Arabic for that reason.
> 
> So I suspect you were right first time, and the language is Arabic


Thanks for that 

I didn't want to go about saying random languages and end up offending someone, so just stuck with what I thought was best, which ended up being a really cack handed way of wording it :blush:

:lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

How is working life tyler


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> How is working life tyler


Loving it dude, honestly haven't enjoyed working this much for ages, I was only s'posed to be doing monday tuseday and wednesday, but they are so pleased wiht me and my work they asked me to do the other 2 days


----------



## Colosseum

Good for you I am glad you are enjoying it


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Still enough saving to warrent using them


Exactly! :lol2:

My hands have stopped hurting now, Ts are fed, froggles are fed, mantids fed, time to relax! :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

you been hurtin bammy wammy


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> you been hurtin bammy wammy


Well, my hand hurt a little bit. :lol2: Not as bad as I thought, just went red and swollen. :lol2: They are only baby Ts though, it's not a good sign!


----------



## Colosseum

Do you want me to come and give them a rub for you


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Do you want me to come and give them a rub for you


I would actually, I need a good massage. :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

If only you lived closer lol, anyway I have been busy applied for 10 different care jobs


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> If only you lived closer lol, anyway I have been busy applied for 10 different care jobs


Oh right, you decided to give it a go then, that's awesome. :no1:


----------



## Colosseum

Yeah why not nothing to lose and it maybe the kind of change I need might be the making of me lol

Anyway sweetie I am going to get some shut eye I am shagged. Nite x


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Good for you I am glad you are enjoying it


Thanks mate


----------



## Dee_Williams

g'night peeps! have a good one.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> g'night peeps! have a good one.


Night Night Dee :flrt:

Get a good nights sleep


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Yeah why not nothing to lose and it maybe the kind of change I need might be the making of me lol
> 
> Anyway sweetie I am going to get some shut eye I am shagged. Nite x


Yeah, you never know! Night night. :flrt:



Dee_Williams said:


> g'night peeps! have a good one.


Night Dee, hope you sleep better tonight!


----------



## spinnin_tom

freebie hunters make me laugh
2nd page of rehoming, orange starburst it's called


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> freebie hunters make me laugh
> 2nd page of rehoming, orange starburst it's called


How about a link ? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

I was expecting something dramatic. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I was expecting something dramatic. :lol2:


I'm still expecting a link :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I'm still expecting a link :lol2:


Lazy. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Lazy. :whistling2:


Nope, why should I do stuff, when If I wait long enough someone will do it for me 

*hint hint* :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Nope, why should I do stuff, when If I wait long enough someone will do it for me
> 
> *hint hint* :flrt:


I'm busy playing my x box, you'll have to wait for another sucker to come along and post it. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'm busy playing my x box, you'll have to wait for another sucker to come along and post it. :lol2:


Oh 

and I thought you cared about me


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Oh
> 
> and I thought you cared about me


You lazy moo! :whip:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rehoming-classifieds/596048-orange-starburst.html


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> You lazy moo! :whip:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rehoming-classifieds/596048-orange-starburst.html


 
Thanks Kerry :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Thanks Kerry :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


Hope it's worth it! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hope it's worth it! :lol2:


Ahahahah what a turd :lol2:

I knew you would link it to me, I have you well trained  :Na_Na_Na_Na:

*hides*


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Ahahahah what a turd :lol2:
> 
> I knew you would link it to me, I have you well trained  :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> *hides*


LMAO! OMG You do! That's never a good sign...

Just saw Rodger, good to know he hasn't escaped. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LMAO! OMG You do! That's never a good sign...


It's good in my books :Na_Na_Na_Na:



vivalabam said:


> Just saw Rodger, good to know he hasn't escaped. :flrt:


Awww thats good 

they are awesome, i'm thinking of getting one at some point


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> It's good in my books :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww thats good
> 
> they are awesome, i'm thinking of getting one at some point


Not as scary as people make out, he is never out, and when he is, he runs back first sign of light or movement. 

I'm not looking forward to rehoming him, and I'm a bit worried about this new tank, mainly because I know he can't get out of the one he is in now... Although I can't actually see him, so that will be nice.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Not as scary as people make out, he is never out, and when he is, he runs back first sign of light or movement.
> 
> I'm not looking forward to rehoming him, and I'm a bit worried about this new tank, mainly because I know he can't get out of the one he is in now... Although I can't actually see him, so that will be nice.


I was allowed to get one, then some :censor: in a pet shop told my dad that a mate of a mate got killed by one, which we all know is crap as there is no known deaths from a pede bite. so my dad was like nope you arne't having one and I don't want them in the house, back to printing off 100's of bite reptorts and caresheets to bring him round again :|

and awww it should be nice to see him more often


----------



## iLuke

Time for a good hour chat on off-topic, what's going on guys ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I was allowed to get one, then some :censor: in a pet shop told my dad that a mate of a mate got killed by one, which we all know is crap as there is no known deaths from a pede bite. so my dad was like nope you arne't having one and I don't want them in the house, back to printing off 100's of bite reptorts and caresheets to bring him round again :|
> 
> and awww it should be nice to see him more often


There is actually lol! There's a girl from Thiland or something, Korea maybe? Either way, pedes can kill, whereas Ts, its not so certain. 

Yeah, he;s my littler dangerous pot of dirt. ^_^ Or pet log with a monster underneath, not sure which sounds better? 



iLuke said:


> Time for a good hour chat on off-topic, what's going on guys ?


Hey ya, not a lot really, just playing some x box! You?


----------



## iLuke

Sweet, and xbox as well


----------



## vivalabam

iLuke said:


> Sweet, and xbox as well


Awesome. :no1:

I just got noob tubed when I was about to get my attach helicopter. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> There is actually lol! There's a girl from Thiland or something, Korea maybe? Either way, pedes can kill, whereas Ts, its not so certain.
> 
> Yeah, he;s my littler dangerous pot of dirt. ^_^ Or pet log with a monster underneath, not sure which sounds better?


 
ahh I didn't know there has been deaths from them, just shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I won't tell my dad that :blush: :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> ahh I didn't know there has been deaths from them, just shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I won't tell my dad that :blush: :lol2:


:lol2: The chances of it happening here are very slim, we have good medical care, but still it's not something you should just buy for the sake of it, listen to someone who brought one for the sake of it! Now I've got to spend a stupid amount of money on a tank which may or may not keep it contained!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: The chances of it happening here are very slim, we have good medical care, but still it's not something you should just buy for the sake of it, listen to someone who brought one for the sake of it! Now I've got to spend a stupid amount of money on a tank which may or may not keep it contained!


 
Yeah I deffinatly won't go and get one just to say I have one, it is something I have wanted for a while and I would get all the right set up etc before hand


----------



## iLuke

vivalabam said:


> Awesome. :no1:
> 
> I just got noob tubed when I was about to get my attach helicopter. :whip:


I'll play MW2 with you soon if you like Kez?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yeah I deffinatly won't go and get one just to say I have one, it is something I have wanted for a while and I would get all the right set up etc before hand


I'll let you know how I get on with this custom aquaria tank, apparently it has 2 lids, hopefully it's secure enough! 



iLuke said:


> I'll play MW2 with you soon if you like Kez?


I've come off now, I'm going to bed soon!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'll let you know how I get on with this custom aquaria tank, apparently it has 2 lids, hopefully it's secure enough!



That would be absolutly great if you could 

thanks :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> That would be absolutly great if you could
> 
> thanks :flrt:


Hopefully the result will be good, I don't fancy a loose centipede!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hopefully the result will be good, I don't fancy a loose centipede!


Yeah I can understand why :shock:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yeah I can understand why :shock:


He is totally out at the moment, like awww bless. :flrt: Can't wait to get the bigger tank for him, this one seems so small! It's big enough, it's double the length of him, but he just seems so long. :lol2:

Any who I'm off to bed now, night night. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> He is totally out at the moment, like awww bless. :flrt: Can't wait to get the bigger tank for him, this one seems so small! It's big enough, it's double the length of him, but he just seems so long. :lol2:
> 
> Any who I'm off to bed now, night night. :flrt:


Awww pics when you do 

Night Night Kerry x :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone! 

I'm hoping for rain, then the OH doesn't have to go and build a shed, I never get to see him and want to spend the day with him, but if he is building a shed he will be gone all day.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I'm hoping for rain, then the OH doesn't have to go and build a shed, I never get to see him and want to spend the day with him, but if he is building a shed he will be gone all day.


Kick him or something so he is hurt and can't work ? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Kick him or something so he is hurt and can't work ? :lol2:


Then he won't be able to go to town either. :lol2:

It's ok he's coming with me now. :flrt: It's raining, I don't think I've ever been so glad to see rain. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Then he won't be able to go to town either. :lol2:
> 
> It's ok he's coming with me now. :flrt: It's raining, I don't think I've ever been so glad to see rain. :lol2:


 
You have a point :blush:

Awww that's good lol, just as long as you are keeping the rain over there :devil:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> You have a point :blush:
> 
> Awww that's good lol, just as long as you are keeping the rain over there :devil:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah it's Lancaster, there's always a rain cloud over here. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah it's Lancaster, there's always a rain cloud over here. :whistling2:


Awww :lol2:

I haven't ever been to Lancaster :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww :lol2:
> 
> I haven't ever been to Lancaster :blush:


Not many people have, it's too far up north. :devil:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Not many people have, it's too far up north. :devil:


Are you going to end up picking up the accent ? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Are you going to end up picking up the accent ? :lol2:


No, my accent is too strong. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> No, my accent is too strong. :flrt:


Awww that's good then 

*hopes it's not a only way is essex voice*

:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww that's good then
> 
> *hopes it's not a only way is essex voice*
> 
> :lol2:


LOL! No I'm not that bad... I hope. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! No I'm not that bad... I hope. :blush:


I hope not :lol2:

My sister made me watch like half an episode of that crap, they all sounded confused, all the time :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I hope not :lol2:
> 
> My sister made me watch like half an episode of that crap, they all sounded confused, all the time :lol2:


It's such a good programme! :flrt: I love watching it, as it's so not what Essex is like, at all. :lol2:

Just had my wrap, nom nom!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> It's such a good programme! :flrt: I love watching it, as it's so not what Essex is like, at all. :lol2:
> 
> Just had my wrap, nom nom!


It was so crap :lol2:

And aww nice


----------



## _emmie_x_

_The more I read about Centipedes the more I want one :flrt::blush:_


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> It was so crap :lol2:
> 
> And aww nice


So isn't. :whip:



_emmie_x_ said:


> _The more I read about Centipedes the more I want one :flrt::blush:_


What that they are dangerous, escape artists, and will no doubt put you in hospital... I can see why! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Might be getting a Pokie... Ooops :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Might be getting a Pokie... Ooops :lol2:


Oh no, not you as well! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Oh no, not you as well! :lol2:


Hahah! :lol2:

Harry's fault! :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

How is Rodger


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Hahah! :lol2:
> 
> Harry's fault! :lol2:


Can't go blaming Harry! 



Colosseum said:


> How is Rodger


Rodger is fine. :flrt: He was out of his log last night having a roam around, first time I've seen him in a week! :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Have you stroked is head yet


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Have you stroked is head yet


No, and neither do I plan to! :lol2: He's more of a sit and watch behind 2 layers of plastic pet. :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

Oh no Rodger would like you to smooth him, I am getting my enclosure ready for a pede in a few weeks time.


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Can't go blaming Harry!
> 
> 
> 
> Rodger is fine. :flrt: He was out of his log last night having a roam around, first time I've seen him in a week! :lol2:


I can!

He persuaded me to get one!

And I am getting it off him :lol2:

So yes Harry's fault!


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Oh no Rodger would like you to smooth him, I am getting my enclosure ready for a pede in a few weeks time.


Ah right very nice! I should get my centipede tank next week, hope it's ok, I'm worried. :blush: What I have set up now seems to work. :lol2: 



Trootle said:


> I can!
> 
> He persuaded me to get one!
> 
> And I am getting it off him :lol2:
> 
> So yes Harry's fault!


Does your parents know?


----------



## Colosseum

What tank you getting for rodger


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> What tank you getting for rodger


Custom Aquaria is making me one especially for Rodger, it has 2 lids apparently, one that slides out and ones that sits on top. 

My mum liked the idea so she made me get order one, even though I think it sounds a little unsafe with things sliding, if I can slide it out, why couldn't Rodger... It may end up being an expensive mantis tank. :lol2: If I'm not 100% happy with the security Rodger can stay where he is, he doesn't seem to mind, and neither do I!


----------



## Colosseum

How much is that do you have to pick it up?


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Ah right very nice! I should get my centipede tank next week, hope it's ok, I'm worried. :blush: What I have set up now seems to work. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Does your parents know?


Ummm no.. :lol2:

Well she will in a way..

Triple boxed, and I will be extremely careful!


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> How much is that do you have to pick it up?


No idea yet, he is going to send me an invoice apparently, he said around £30 then £10 postage, my mum and her bright ideas I don't even have that much money lol! I just wanted a £20 to put Rodger's tank in, then before I know it mums ordered me one of those. :devil:

Hopefully it will be ok though, I don't want to have paid all that money for something I can't use...


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Ummm no.. :lol2:
> 
> Well she will in a way..
> 
> Triple boxed, and I will be extremely careful!


That won't really make a difference if it bolts, you do know that right? How ever many boxes you have there, pokies can climb...


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> That won't really make a difference if it bolts, you do know that right? How ever many boxes you have there, pokies can climb...


Yeh I know all about it..

When I feed etc course I will have to take the lid off!

They like to go up!

But just when it's shut for my piece of mind it will be double/triple boxed..


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> No idea yet, he is going to send me an invoice apparently, he said around £30 then £10 postage, my mum and her bright ideas I don't even have that much money lol! I just wanted a £20 to put Rodger's tank in, then before I know it mums ordered me one of those. :devil:
> 
> Hopefully it will be ok though, I don't want to have paid all that money for something I can't use...



Sounds good Rodger sounds like a spoilt boy get him a female to Rodger as well then baby pedes


----------



## snowgoose




----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> image


:mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Sounds good Rodger sounds like a spoilt boy get him a female to Rodger as well then baby pedes


I don't know if Rodger is actually a male, I have no idea how to tell. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Not meaning to be funny here jack, but you are scared of pokies, pedes are worse than those anyday, and the bite is aswell, not meaning to shoot you down, but a pede really isn't a bright idea yet...


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Not meaning to be funny here jack, but you are scared of pokies, pedes are worse than those anyday, and the bite is aswell, not meaning to shoot you down, but a pede really isn't a bright idea yet...


Im not getting a pede!!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Im not getting a pede!!


Sorry quoted to things and sorta made a linked them together somehow :blush:

Sorry :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Sorry quoted to things and sorta made a linked them together somehow :blush:
> 
> Sorry :lol2:


S'alright :lol2:

Might be getting a POKIE.. Not a PEDE.. I hate pedes.. Scary buggers!


----------



## _emmie_x_

Trootle said:


> Yeh I know all about it..
> 
> When I feed etc course I will have to take the lid off!
> 
> They like to go up!
> 
> But just when it's shut for my piece of mind it will be double/triple boxed..


_If your going to be that scared of it, is it worth getting one?_
_Are you going to cope with rehoming it? :blush:_

_You told me that you'd never keep Pokies because your to scared of them..._


----------



## Jonb1982

Afternoon people, what a crap, wet, miserable day it is!


----------



## JustJack

_emmie_x_ said:


> _If your going to be that scared of it, is it worth getting one?_
> _Are you going to cope with rehoming it? :blush:_
> 
> _You told me that you'd never keep Pokies because your to scared of them..._


Im scared of some pokies..

And yes I would be happy to rehome and keep it single boxed..

The triple boxing is for my mum's peice of mind..

There is only 1 Pokie I would keep, and that is the one I might possibly get..


----------



## Dee_Williams

am so bleeding angry. :devil:

anyone want some tarantulas, roaches or anything else i have. to buy, not free. am gonig ot have to do a blinking list and sell the lot. ARGH.


----------



## _emmie_x_

Dee_Williams said:


> am so bleeding angry. :devil:
> 
> anyone want some tarantulas, roaches or anything else i have. to buy, not free. am gonig ot have to do a blinking list and sell the lot. ARGH.


 
_:gasp:_
_How come hun?_


----------



## Dee_Williams

a lot of :censor: going on. argh. so blooming annoyed.


----------



## JustJack

Dee you are joking right?!?!


----------



## Dee_Williams

nope i am not joking in the slightest. if there is anything you want make me an offer. only things not for sale are the lizards.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> a lot of :censor: going on. argh. so blooming annoyed.


OH probs? If so sell him first!


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am about an inch a way from just gutting him so i wouldn't go there. :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> i am about an inch a way from just gutting him so i wouldn't go there. :lol2:


Dont do anything stupid!


----------



## JustJack

Dee I would so buy some if I had money! Some roaches, 2 ghost mantis's and a versi! :/


----------



## Dee_Williams

no, i won't. :lol2: 

tempting as it is. 

and BREATHE.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> am so bleeding angry. :devil:
> 
> anyone want some tarantulas, roaches or anything else i have. to buy, not free. am gonig ot have to do a blinking list and sell the lot. ARGH.


Oh seriously, that sucks, hope you're ok! 

I'm here if you need me!


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Oh seriously, that sucks, hope you're ok!
> 
> I'm here if you need me!


So am I.


----------



## Dee_Williams

Colosseum said:


> So am I.


so you can laugh??


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> so you can laugh??


I think he has a heart, so no!

Whats happening!?


----------



## Dee_Williams

he does? :gasp:

i am sitting drinking vodka. all is right with the world.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> he does? :gasp:
> 
> i am sitting drinking vodka. all is right with the world.


Don't get too drunk, you'll end up with a bruise like mine! :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Don't get too drunk, you'll end up with a bruise like mine! :lol2:


Whats bruised?


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Whats bruised?


You said that, then blue waffle came to mind


----------



## Dee_Williams

o god no! i had got that image out of my head. bloody empire cook!


----------



## rudolph20039932

Shit im pissed and watching my deadliest catch recordings lol tll me im sad i rly dnt care its a good program!!! and ice road truckers !!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Whats bruised?


I got a huge bruise on my arm, no idea how.:blush:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> You said that, then blue waffle came to mind


_special fried rice is worse _


----------



## Dee_Williams

mind is boggling now.

and ice road truckers is great!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> mind is boggling now.
> 
> and ice road truckers is great!!!


My OH likes that, I find it a bit boring after a while, it's just people driving around ice roads...


----------



## Dee_Williams

shhhh....... i wa trying ot make her feel not sad!!!

it is ok. i like it sometimes.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> shhhh....... i wa trying ot make her feel not sad!!!
> 
> it is ok. i like it sometimes.


See one, you've seen them all! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> See one, you've seen them all! :lol2:


oooooooooooo harsh. :gasp: 

i wouldn't tape them all but they are ok.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> oooooooooooo harsh. :gasp:
> 
> i wouldn't tape them all but they are ok.


I'd prefer to watch paint dry... :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Deadliest catch is awesome :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i keep missing it. never know when or where it is on. 

nm thought he said deadly 60. o dear. lol.


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Deadliest catch is awesome :flrt:


Again, just people catching crabs, seen one, seen them all. :whistling2:

And Axe men. :whip:


----------



## Colosseum

Dee_Williams said:


> so you can laugh??



Ok I won't offer a sympathetic ear to you again


----------



## Colosseum

rudolph20039932 said:


> Shit im pissed and watching my deadliest catch recordings lol tll me im sad i rly dnt care its a good program!!! and ice road truckers !!




Like your choices Deadliest catch is the tits, was well sad when Capt Harris died I was like almost crying


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> *Again, just people catching crabs, seen one, seen them all. :whistling2:*
> 
> And Axe men. :whip:


You must see that alot in essex


----------



## Colosseum

Biggys said:


> You must see that alot in essex


Trust you to lower the tone Tyler


Have you been working today?


----------



## ducks

Eurgh. not my cup if tea at all, if it's possible I think.I find them all blander than golf.

Dee, I hope you're ok. And don't gut him, no matter how tempting


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> You must see that alot in essex


Well I don't, but I bet most people do. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Trust you to lower the tone Tyler
> 
> 
> Have you been working today?


Sorry Dee :blush:

and nope I have the weekend off


----------



## Colosseum

Oh well take it easy pull back the skin or summit


----------



## Dee_Williams

erm. that wasn't me. it was ole. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

I've eaten so much! Good job I'm a member of the gym. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> kerry its not illegal.... its just frowned upon... like masturbating on an aeroplane :Na_Na_Na_Na:



yes callum, you wrote this

when are you letting me have thingy?


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> yes callum, you wrote this
> 
> when are you letting me have thingy?


Where did you find that message! Must have been a few pages back. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Where did you find that message! Must have been a few pages back. :lol2:


i think it was from march lol


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> erm. that wasn't me. it was ole. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh yeah, sorry :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

He looks so angry :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning folks!


----------



## kris74

How do I make links have different descriptions? For instance, instead of the usual link where it tells you what it is, people usually change it to say clicky and things like that? It's been puzzling me for yonks...


----------



## Colosseum

Morning glory


----------



## Dee_Williams

morninig all.

links? i used ot do mine [*url=the the http address]Description[/url*]
i dunno if that works on here though. remove stars too............


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> morninig all.
> 
> links? i used ot do mine [*url=the the http address]Description[/url*]
> i dunno if that works on here though. remove stars too............


Links...! I have no idea what you just wrote! Say if I wanted to post a link to something and just put "here" or "click" How do I do that?

My 6 balfouri are in the post office...... New community coming right up... :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone, I'm doing uni reading, back to this again.  

It's also me and the OHs 3 year anniversary today. :no1: But he's at work.


----------



## snowgoose

kris74 said:


> Links...! I have no idea what you just wrote! Say if I wanted to post a link to something and just put "here" or "click" How do I do that?
> 
> My 6 balfouri are in the post office...... New community coming right up... :flrt:


Copy the URL you want the link to go to.

Type the text you want to be the link, highlight it, click this little image







and then paste the link into that pop up box.


----------



## Dee_Williams

jake knows how to work the site! (just as well as i don't.) :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Hello


Hey ya, how are you?


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Hey ya, how are you?


Hey Kerry :flrt:

I am good thanks 

Yourself?


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Hey Kerry :flrt:
> 
> I am good thanks
> 
> Yourself?


Got a really sore throat, no idea what is going on there but I don't like it! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Got a really sore throat, no idea what is going on there but I don't like it! :lol2:


Awwwwww!

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Afternoooooooooooooooooon


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Afternoooooooooooooooooon


Hey Tyler! :flrt: Not working today?


----------



## Dee_Williams

afternoon peeps.


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Hello Jack :flrt:_
_ Tyler :whip:_
_ Kerry :flrt:_
_ Dee :flrt:_


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hey Tyler! :flrt: Not working today?


Kerry :flrt:

Nope I have today off aswell, I go back to work on Monday


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Hello Jack :flrt:_
> _Tyler :whip:_
> _Kerry :flrt:_
> _Dee :flrt:_


I see I get the whip......sexy


----------



## Dee_Williams

if this is going ot turn into a drool fest again i am going to do baking. :bash:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> if this is going ot turn into a drool fest again i am going to do baking. :bash:


It's not hun :flrt:

and can we have pictures of the baking ? :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

possibly. will see how it goes. if it is a disaster then no. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> possibly. will see how it goes. if it is a disaster then no. :lol2:


Disaster cake would be awesome :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> afternoon peeps.


Hey Dee, feeling better today? 



_emmie_x_ said:


> _Hello Jack :flrt:_
> _ Tyler :whip:_
> _ Kerry :flrt:_
> _ Dee :flrt:_


Hey Emmie! :flrt:



Biggys said:


> Kerry :flrt:
> 
> Nope I have today off aswell, I go back to work on Monday


Ah right that's snazzy. :lol2: I'm back to uni tomorrow, boo. 



Dee_Williams said:


> if this is going ot turn into a drool fest again i am going to do baking. :bash:


:lol2: For once it's not over me! 

What are you baking? Anything yummy? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dee_Williams

seriously lemony drizzle cake. possibly a plain sandwhich cake too. i am gonig to sit and torture myslef looking at them.:lol2:

might get aerin to help with some choc chip buns too.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Ah right that's snazzy. :lol2: I'm back to uni tomorrow, boo.


Snazzy... Such and epic word :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> seriously lemony drizzle cake. possibly a plain sandwhich cake too. i am gonig to sit and torture myslef looking at them.:lol2:
> 
> might get aerin to help with some choc chip buns too.


Sounds awesome :gasp: :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> seriously lemony drizzle cake. possibly a plain sandwhich cake too. i am gonig to sit and torture myslef looking at them.:lol2:
> 
> might get aerin to help with some choc chip buns too.


Sounds nice! I brought some weight waters muffin mix yesterday, might get the OH to make some with me when he gets home, seeing as we're not doing anything for our anniversary. 



Biggys said:


> Snazzy... Such and epic word :lol2:


Someone said dreadful was an awesome word the other day, I think I just have an awesome vocabulary. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Someone said dreadful was an awesome word the other day, I think I just have an awesome vocabulary. :whistling2:


Maybe it's just you thats awesome 

How bad was that lmfaoo


----------



## Dee_Williams

Biggys said:


> Maybe it's just you thats awesome
> 
> How bad was that lmfaoo


really, really bad. groan.


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Maybe it's just you thats awesome
> 
> How bad was that lmfaoo


That was such a line. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

sadly it wasn't even a good line.

better work on them tyler!! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> really, really bad. groan.


I know :blush:



vivalabam said:


> That was such a line. :lol2:


:blush:



Dee_Williams said:


> sadly it wasn't even a good line.
> 
> better work on them tyler!! :lol2:


It was crap :blush: :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Glad my froggles had popped his head out, I was getting worried, I poked him in the eye last night by accident, he had been buried a week so I went to dig him up. He was alive so I covered him back up, then today he has his pretty little head out.:flrt: Looks like he has eaten some crickets as well which is always a bonus!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Glad my froggles had popped his head out, I was getting worried, *I poked him in the eye last night by accident,* he had been buried a week so I went to dig him up. He was alive so I covered him back up, then today he has his pretty little head out.:flrt: Looks like he has eaten some crickets as well which is always a bonus!


No wonder he was hiding :lol2:

glad he is Ok though


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> No wonder he was hiding :lol2:
> 
> glad he is Ok though


:lol2: Well it worked, he is out now!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Well it worked, he is out now!


Awww thats awesome :2thumb:


I like african bullfrogs :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww thats awesome :2thumb:
> 
> 
> I like african bullfrogs :flrt:


I may get one a frog day! I've been looking at care and it seems a lot like how I keep my froggles. There is some for sale, just hope I get there in time! :mf_dribble: Also they aren't too expensive. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I may get one a frog day! I've been looking at care and it seems a lot like how I keep my froggles. There is some for sale, just hope I get there in time! :mf_dribble: Also they aren't too expensive. :blush:


 
You have frogs :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> You have frogs :lol2:


Yeah I have 5. :lol2: Frog day is next week though! Might get another one. :mf_dribble:


----------



## kris74

snowgoose said:


> Copy the URL you want the link to go to.
> 
> Type the text you want to be the link, highlight it, click this little image image and then paste the link into that pop up box.


Cheers brother


----------



## Biggys

CLICK ME AND DIE


----------



## Jonb1982

Woo cant wait till wednesday!

Thank you Dee


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Woo cant wait till wednesday!
> 
> Thank you Dee


What's happening Wednesday?


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> What's happening Wednesday?




2 p.metallica arriving!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> 2 p.metallica arriving!


 Nice


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> 2 p.metallica arriving!


Ah right, very snazzy! :no1:


----------



## Dee_Williams

flapjack cooking. i got distracted cleaninig the kitchen. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> flapjack cooking. i got distracted cleaninig the kitchen. :blush:


:lol2:

Flapjack are nom :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dee_Williams

they will be when they've cooled. 
am off to do the lemon drizzle cake now. :blush:
i did do lunch for everyone too. honest.


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, very snazzy! :no1:


Yup, im quite excited!



Dee_Williams said:


> flapjack cooking. i got distracted cleaninig the kitchen. :blush:



Could you stick a couple of pieces in the parcel, I lurrrve flapjack!


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> they will be when they've cooled.
> am off to do the lemon drizzle cake now. :blush:
> i did do lunch for everyone too. honest.


 
I'm coming to live wiht you 

I love lemon drizzle cake :lol2: 



Jonb1982 said:


> Could you stick a couple of pieces in the parcel, I lurrrve flapjack!


You sir know how to get things :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> Yup, im quite excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you stick a couple of pieces in the parcel, I lurrrve flapjack!



No. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> No. :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Tut!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

lemon cakes are in. and i had fun dancing round the kitchen. lmao.


----------



## JustJack

Might have just got myself a A.Avic sp 'Suriname'... 

And Ty.. Sorry..


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> And Ty.. Sorry..


About ?


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> About ?


Earlier..


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Earlier..


Meh no worries dude, tis cool : victory:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Meh no worries dude, tis cool : victory:


You got deleted on msn.. And fb.. So re-added but dont know your MSN..

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

have you 2 had a tiff? :gasp:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> have you 2 had a tiff? :gasp:


Wasn't the first :shock:....


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> You got deleted on msn.. And fb.. So re-added but dont know your MSN..
> 
> :lol2:












:Na_Na_Na_Na:


[email protected] :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> have you 2 had a tiff? :gasp:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> [email protected] :lol2:


Sent invitation..

Not adding Emmie again..

But not going into that..


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Hello _:flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Sent invitation..
> 
> Not adding Emmie again..
> 
> But not going into that..





_emmie_x_ said:


> _Hello _:flrt:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> image


Very 'hawkward'...


----------



## Dee_Williams

o behave you lot.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> o behave you lot.


Such kids aren't they :gasp: :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> o behave you lot.


We are...


----------



## SCARTUM

afternoon one and all :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> Such kids aren't they :gasp: :whistling2:


:gasp:



Trootle said:


> Sent invitation..
> 
> Not adding Emmie again..
> 
> But not going into that..


 
_I know where I'm not wanted... _


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> :gasp:


:flrt:







_emmie_x_ said:


> _I know where I'm not wanted... _


----------



## Dee_Williams

you are wanted.
all of you.

now behave.

so, is anyone doing anything exciting this week??


----------



## JustJack

_emmie_x_ said:


> :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I know where I'm not wanted... _


Emmie you blocked me!


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> you are wanted.
> all of you.
> 
> now behave.
> 
> so, is anyone doing anything exciting this week??


Nope!


----------



## rudolph20039932

Anyone cooking the Sunday roast today? We are having lamb


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am cooking cakes. 
not sure what we are doing for dinner.

lamb sounds lovely!!! :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

rudolph20039932 said:


> Anyone cooking the Sunday roast today? We are having lamb


King prawn and chorizo paella for me!


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> you are wanted.
> all of you.
> 
> now behave.
> 
> so, is anyone doing anything exciting this week??


I'm not wanted 

and erm...waiting for it to be over so I can get back to work :lol2:



Trootle said:


> Emmie you blocked me!


 
*waits for domestic to kick off*


----------



## SCARTUM

Dee_Williams said:


> you are wanted.
> all of you.
> 
> now behave.
> 
> so, is anyone doing anything exciting this week??



of course were all wanted were sposed to be one big happy family ????

all i can say on the matter isssssss...............


----------



## Dee_Williams

i don't do hugs. :whip:

i said week ty, not weekend. silly.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i don't do hugs. :whip:
> 
> i said week ty, not weekend. silly.


Sorry :lol2:

Erm working then


----------



## SCARTUM

Trootle said:


> Emmie you blocked me!



im a noobie so not got any of you on MSN so dont have that problem 

NOW I KNOW WHEN I'M........... NOT WANTED










loool


----------



## Dee_Williams

msn is over rated.
it always signs itself off and random things


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> msn is over rated.
> it always signs itself off and random things


That it does


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> msn is over rated.
> it always signs itself off and random things



What do you prefer? Carrier pigeon?


----------



## Dee_Williams

yes. message comes with a free meal then. :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Just wasted like 2 hours of my life watching the film traffic, it's dreadful! Had to watch it for uni though...


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Just wasted like 2 hours of my life watching the film traffic, it's dreadful! Had to watch it for uni though...


So its technically not a waste then.... Lol


----------



## Biggys

Just had the best stew ever :mf_dribble:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Just had the best stew ever :mf_dribble:


woops, I just read that as screw :|


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Just had the best pooh ever :mf_dribble:



Ugh yuk! Lol


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> So its technically not a waste then.... Lol


Well no, I had to do it, awful film though, so boring and most of it doesn't even make sense, plus there was subtitles for most of it. :whip:



Biggys said:


> Just had the best stew ever :mf_dribble:


Ewww stew! *gag* 

I have pasta bake tonight. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> woops, I just read that as screw :|


Lets be realistic that isn't happening anytime soon :blush::lol2:



Jonb1982 said:


> Ugh yuk! Lol


:lol2:


----------



## kris74

vivalabam said:


> Just wasted like 2 hours of my life watching the film traffic, it's dreadful! Had to watch it for uni though...


Soderburgh or Jaqués Tati version?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Ewww stew! *gag*
> 
> I have pasta bake tonight. :flrt:


 
It was nice 

And Nice


----------



## rudolph20039932

Jonb1982 said:


> King prawn and chorizo paella for me!


 Ah damn nice, love paella if its done right


----------



## vivalabam

kris74 said:


> Soderburgh or Jaqués Tati version?


First one! Is there a difference?



Biggys said:


> It was nice
> 
> And Nice


Ewww! :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

rudolph20039932 said:


> Ah damn nice, love paella if its done right


 It was nice! im lazy though, didnt make it myself, morrisons ready meal lol


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> It was nice! im lazy though, didnt make it myself, morrisons ready meal lol


So much sugar and fat in those! I used to live off them. :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> So much sugar and fat in those! I used to live off them. :blush:


the more the better


----------



## kris74

vivalabam said:


> First one! Is there a difference?


Two completely different films. One from the 70s and one from 2000s. One is a French farce and one the other is about drug running I believe, similarly shot to Crash I believe. I haven't seen it yet but have seen stuff from it, looks good.


----------



## vivalabam

kris74 said:


> Two completely different films. One from the 70s and one from 2000s. One is a French farce and one the other is about drug running I believe, similarly shot to Crash I believe. I haven't seen it yet but have seen stuff from it, looks good.


Ah right, I watched the right one I think, I did a reading on it first and it described the things that actually happened. :lol2:

I've got trainspotting to watch tomorrow, after today's film I'm not holding out much hope!


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, I watched the right one I think, I did a reading on it first and it described the things that actually happened. :lol2:
> 
> I've got trainspotting to watch tomorrow, after today's film I'm not holding out much hope!


Trainspotting is a mint film!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Trainspotting is a mint film!


It better be after the crap I watched today! :lol2: I don't even have my frigs lecture this week, she decided to have an operation instead. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Ewww! :whistling2:


 
It was nice -_-

:flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> It was nice -_-
> 
> :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


>


*is sad*


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> *is sad*


You should get some real food, but then again I think I have a bad perception of stew, the OHs parents make it. They boil mince then put in in with gravy and veg... *gag*


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> You should get some real food, but then again I think I have a bad perception of stew, the OHs parents make it. They boil mince then put in in with gravy and veg... *gag*


Ewww that does sound grim :lol2:


We have big chunks of steak, carrots, spuds, swede, oinoins, pearl barley and dumplings


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Ewww that does sound grim :lol2:
> 
> 
> We have big chunks of steak, carrots, spuds, swede, oinoins, pearl barley and dumplings


Yeah, but still stew creeps me out. :blush:

I'll just stick with my pasta bake. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, but still stew creeps me out. :blush:
> 
> I'll just stick with my pasta bake. :flrt:


You are a fuzzy one aren't you :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Pasta is pretty epic


----------



## rudolph20039932

ewww mince in stew sounds vile


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> You are a fuzzy one aren't you :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Pasta is pretty epic


Fuzzy? I do try and shave, but you know what it's like when laziness sets in. :whistling2:

I love pasta bake. :flrt: It's like the best food ever, well... Nearly as good as curry! :flrt:



rudolph20039932 said:


> ewww mince in stew sounds vile


They boil mince to go in spag bol as well.


----------



## Biggys

rudolph20039932 said:


> ewww mince in stew sounds vile


It really does 



vivalabam said:


> Fuzzy? I do try and shave, but you know what it's like when laziness sets in. :whistling2:


Shush I have big fingers and I'm typing the dark :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> I love pasta bake. :flrt: It's like the best food ever, well... Nearly as good as curry! :flrt:


Curry is amazing :flrt:





vivalabam said:


> They boil mince to go in spag bol as well.


 
KILL THEM, KILL THEM WITH FIRE :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Shush I have big fingers and I'm typing the dark :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Curry is amazing :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KILL THEM, KILL THEM WITH FIRE :gasp:


LOL! :lol2:

It is, I do love a bit of sharwoods tika masla. :mf_dribble:

:lol2: They are weird... Lucky my OH cooks for me. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! :lol2:
> 
> It is, I do love a bit of sharwoods tika masla. :mf_dribble:
> 
> :lol2: They are weird... Lucky my OH cooks for me. :flrt:


I make curry sometimes, I like lemony curries if that makes sence :lol2:

Like Madras, with that sharp taste 

And awww :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I make curry sometimes, I like lemony curries if that makes sence :lol2:
> 
> Like Madras, with that sharp taste
> 
> And awww :lol2:


:lol2: No, not at all. We just get ours from a super market, I couldn't imagine making a sauce from scratch...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: No, not at all. We just get ours from a super market, I couldn't imagine making a sauce from scratch...


It's easy :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> It's easy :lol2:


Much easier to just buy a jar! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Much easier to just buy a jar! :lol2:


 No where near as tasty though  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> No where near as tasty though  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'll have to disagree! I love the jar stuff. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'll have to disagree! I love the jar stuff. :flrt:


It is pretty damn tasty :lol2:

have you tried the pataks pastes ?


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> It is pretty damn tasty :lol2:
> 
> have you tried the pataks pastes ?


Paste always creeps me out. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

good grief. i have wandered into master chef. :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Paste always creeps me out. :blush:


:lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> good grief. i have wandered into master chef. :gasp:


No, this is RFUK hun  :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Good evening mates


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> Good evening mates



Hello chum


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Good evening mates


Hello old bean, how are you


----------



## Colosseum

I wrote my car off weeks ago didn't you know?


----------



## Dee_Williams

Colosseum said:


> I wrote my car off weeks ago didn't you know?



i didn't. :blush:


----------



## Colosseum

Do you care thou after all you made me out to be some kind of :censor: last night.


----------



## Dee_Williams

Colosseum said:


> Do you care thou after all you made me out to be some kind of :censor: last night.


sorry hon but you don't usually come across as a caring sharing type of guy.
i was a bit surprised i guess. :blush: i am sorry if i hurt your feelings. 

and yes i do care. car accidents are :censor: and damaged ribs really hurt.


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> I wrote my car off weeks ago didn't you know?


No I haden't heard, sorry to hear about that dude


----------



## Jonb1982

Anybody watching x factor result?


----------



## Dee_Williams

no....


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> no....


Ok then.............


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Anybody watching x factor result?


No :shock:


----------



## Dee_Williams

has something dramatic and unexpected happened??


----------



## Jonb1982

Its crap but I find it strangely addictive


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> has something dramatic and unexpected happened??


Dee come on, its the X factor, nothing like that ever happens!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Anybody watching x factor result?


I will be later when I can fast forward the crap bits. :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I will be later when I can fast forward the crap bits. :whistling2:


Thats most of it then, I do like Janet though!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Thats most of it then, I do like Janet though!


Yeah most of it lol! I just like the actual results, no idea how they manage to drag it out for an hour... 

I like Janet as well, her voice is phenomenal.


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Yeah most of it lol! I just like the actual results, no idea how they manage to drag it out for an hour...
> 
> I like Janet as well, her voice is phenomenal.


Best stop talking about x factor, its scared everybody else off lol


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Best stop talking about x factor, its scared everybody else off lol


:lol2: They probably all think we're sad.:blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: They probably all think we're sad.:blush:


Yes probably

And they would be correct!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Yes probably
> 
> And they would be correct!


Yes! I'm watching the actual results bit now. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2:
o dear.

is bitch an allowable word on here??


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2:
> o dear.
> 
> is bitch an allowable word on here??


No...


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2:
> o dear.
> 
> is bitch an allowable word on here??


I think so, I've seen it be used a fair few times...


----------



## Dee_Williams

hmmm. nm then. 

so did everyone get through that were any good??


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> hmmm. nm then.
> 
> so did everyone get through that were any good??


Was all very predictable


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Was all very predictable


Yeah Loui picked the crap one over that John John or whatever his name was. Wagner waiting to happen much?


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I'm waiting for sweeney todd to come on :blush::lol2:_


----------



## vivalabam

I have to go to bed early, I have my first day back at uni tomorrow, and it's an early one.


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I have to go to bed early, I have my first day back at uni tomorrow, and it's an early one.


Night then!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Night then!


Not yet! 

Trying to get rid of me. :whip:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Not yet!
> 
> Trying to get rid of me. :whip:


Yeah cos I fancied talking to myself!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Yeah cos I fancied talking to myself!


:lol2:

I wasn't expecting Amelia Lilly to go out.  

I was expecting the shoes to go, if she is knocked up she'll be dropping before the end of the shows. :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I wasn't expecting Amelia Lilly to go out.
> 
> I was expecting the shoes to go, if she is knocked up she'll be dropping before the end of the shows. :lol2:


That was a shock, she was quite fit too, cant believe she was only 16!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> That was a shock, she was quite fit too, cant believe she was only 16!


I know she didn't look it, that Sophie girl is a bit boring, she has a nice voice, but very boring. I mean look last year at Rebecca, stunning voice, but she was just boring, didn't have the fight to go anywhere, I think Amelia Lilly does. Kelly made the wrong choice there!


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I know she didn't look it, that Sophie girl is a bit boring, she has a nice voice, but very boring. I mean look last year at Rebecca, stunning voice, but she was just boring, didn't have the fight to go anywhere, I think Amelia Lilly does. Kelly made the wrong choice there!


Yup ur right

Anyway night x


----------



## Dee_Williams

i would just be nnoyed with who they pick. i like the auditions not the live shows.


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Yup ur right
> 
> Anyway night x


Night night! :flrt:



Dee_Williams said:


> i would just be nnoyed with who they pick. i like the auditions not the live shows.


Yeah, I used to be into it, not so much these days. 

Stupid x box some moron took my care package. :whip:


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone, it's not natural to be up this early.


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone, it's not natural to be up this early.


Lol morning!


----------



## Dee_Williams

morning.


----------



## vivalabam

To make it worse I need to go concentrate for 2 hours how, how is that even going to be possible.


----------



## Dee_Williams

you'll be fine when you get there hon. :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> To make it worse I need to go concentrate for 2 hours how, how is that even going to be possible.


True im guessing been blonde makes it hard


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> True im guessing been blonde makes it hard



:gasp:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> :gasp:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

you are a mean person.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Glückliche magische Montagmorgen Campers


----------



## Colosseum

Guten Morgen mir altes Obst


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> you are a mean person.


No im not!


----------



## Jonb1982

mcluskyisms said:


> Glückliche magische Montagmorgen Campers


Bonjour!

Big game next sunday!!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Jonb1982 said:


> Bonjour!
> 
> Big game next sunday!!


Aye that it is!!!


----------



## Jonb1982

mcluskyisms said:


> Aye that it is!!!


We are crap in the north east

I hate to say it but I think home win!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Jonb1982 said:


> We are crap in the north east
> 
> I hate to say it but I think home win!


Hope so!!! Hah


----------



## Colosseum

Don't you just love the classifieds on here :censor:


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> Don't you just love the classifieds on here :censor:


Why whats up?


----------



## Colosseum

Just a dickhead that annoyed me said they would do something then sold it on


----------



## Dee_Williams

why? what are people doing now?


----------



## Colosseum

Well Dee you ask someone to hold something only for a couple of hours and they do then someone comes along and wants to buy they sell really chaps my ass


----------



## Dee_Williams

sigh. :bash:
that is people for you.
what are you after hon?


----------



## Colosseum

Was after a another OBT, but have managed to get one this morning


----------



## SCARTUM

well good morning all 

dunno whats so good about it though :help:

my little suntiger went on his back last night all ready for a moult 

well so i thought - got up this morning and he still upside down but all scrunched up - slight sign of life but dont look good :gasp:


----------



## Jonb1982

SCARTUM said:


> well good morning all
> 
> dunno whats so good about it though :help:
> 
> my little suntiger went on his back last night all ready for a moult
> 
> well so i thought - got up this morning and he still upside down but all scrunched up - slight sign of life but dont look good :gasp:


Dont disturb it, it will be fine!!


----------



## SCARTUM

Jonb1982 said:


> Dont disturb it, it will be fine!!


have left him be in the dark hope he ok coss he just too cute to lose 

i am pretty new to this hobby so a little worried spoke to father in law about it as he kept them longer than i have !

how long can it take to moult then ? and as i had a quick peek this morning i saw him all scrunched up and what looked like a small larvae type thing hanging out ? i dunno i maybe wrong its the first time i have had a moult go off in my new hobby ?? 

useless noob i tell ya :bash:


----------



## Jonb1982

SCARTUM said:


> have left him be in the dark hope he ok coss he just too cute to lose
> 
> i am pretty new to this hobby so a little worried spoke to father in law about it as he kept them longer than i have !
> 
> how long can it take to moult then ? and as i had a quick peek this morning i saw him all scrunched up and what looked like a small larvae type thing hanging out ? i dunno i maybe wrong its the first time i have had a moult go off in my new hobby ??
> 
> useless noob i tell ya :bash:


My p.scrofa was on its back for around 12 hours


----------



## Dee_Williams

don't poke it!!!

am sad, snails are packed up.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> don't poke it!!!
> 
> am sad, snails are packed up.


You still having to sell up then?


----------



## Dee_Williams

yes hon.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> yes hon.


That sucks hey


----------



## SCARTUM

thanks for your words of advice :2thumb:

will see if there is any progress this evening :crazy:


----------



## Dee_Williams

it does. a lot. 
but nevermind. that is the way life goes. 

so is anyone up to anything exciting today??


----------



## Colosseum

Nope just playing games and stuff on my laptop you?


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> it does. a lot.
> but nevermind. that is the way life goes.
> 
> so is anyone up to anything exciting today??


Taking the little un to school at one, as it was closed this morning cos they had no water.

Then im gonna relax this aft I think

So nothing exciting!


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am going ot take the dog and walk to the post office me thinks.
takes longer, healthier and will take my mind off stuff. win all round really. :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> i am going ot take the dog and walk to the post office me thinks.
> takes longer, healthier and will take my mind off stuff. win all round really. :2thumb:



Ooh cant wait till wednesday! I dont normally name T's but I may call one Dee lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

snort. o dear. 
it will be an evil biting bitch i can tell you that now. :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> snort. o dear.
> it will be an evil biting bitch i can tell you that now. :lol2:


Lol


----------



## vivalabam

Back from uni, I'm going to hate that unit with a passion, I thought it would be interesting, instead it's about democracy and theory. *yawn*

I'm now also stressed because I can't get my printer to work. :whip: Ah well off to do some reading!


----------



## SCARTUM

no wonder i'm fed right up today 

not only have i got a baby spid struggling to moult 

but i have just had to do this - for the mother in law 

Domestic & Exotics Classifieds - Reptile Forums

not good she is cute as...... and we getting attached to her but it just aint fair on our current bitch she will not accept her still at least we tried just sad sad circumstances :crazy:


----------



## vivalabam

This reading makes me want to cry, it's spent ages coming out of the printer, it's going to take me all month to read I think. :blush:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Back from uni, I'm going to hate that unit with a passion, I thought it would be interesting, instead it's about democracy and theory. *yawn*
> 
> I'm now also stressed because I can't get my printer to work. :whip: Ah well off to do some reading!



Chill out eat a pie


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Chill out eat a pie


Had lunch, now I'm watching super sized vs super skinny, I read some of the article, it doesn't make much sense. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

go back to it after a cuppa.


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Hello :2thumb:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

hi emmie.

good day??


----------



## _emmie_x_

Dee_Williams said:


> hi emmie.
> 
> good day??


_Not really, this morning watched pigs get slaughtered in an abattoir :blush:_

_You?_


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Not really, this morning watched pigs get slaughtered in an abattoir :blush:_
> 
> _You?_




I really fancy a bacon buttie now!


----------



## Dee_Williams

why??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> why??????????????????????????????????????


Cos im hungry?


----------



## vivalabam

Uni - Done
reading - done
Gym - lets go! 

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> Cos im hungry?



not you silly.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> not you silly.



Use the quote function my dear!


----------



## _emmie_x_

Dee_Williams said:


> why??????????????????????????????????????


_My uncle works in one and I tagged along with him this morning, I regret it now though:blush:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> Use the quote function my dear!


no.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> no.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Tit lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> Tit lol


he he. o god i aam so sad now. my versis sold in a feeding frenzy on fb.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> he he. o god i aam so sad now. my versis sold in a feeding frenzy on fb.


Why are you actually selling, u having to move out or summat?


----------



## Dee_Williams

because
a, neighbours have been poo stirring.
b, me and o/h are not getting on well, at all. he has got quite nasty lately.
so am not sure what is goin to happen.
and as all my money is tied up in the business i would like to have a bit of a nest egg in case things go really sour.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Dee_Williams said:


> neighbours have been poo paddling.


I *HATE* Neighbours!!! :bash:










Joking aside though, I hope things come good for you


----------



## Dee_Williams

hmmm..... thank you for reminding me ot edit my post. :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Dee_Williams said:


> hmmm..... thank you for reminding me ot edit my post. :lol2:


Sorted


----------



## Dee_Williams

mcluskyisms said:


> Sorted


fank ooo!
think i have bee nspending too much time in 18+:blush:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Dee_Williams said:


> fank ooo!
> think i have bee nspending too much time in 18+:blush:


Haha


----------



## Dee_Williams

anyone know how to catch a loose large cockroach? dam nthing is lighteninig quick and i definitely am not.


----------



## _emmie_x_

Dee_Williams said:


> anyone know how to catch a loose large cockroach? dam nthing is lighteninig quick and i definitely am not.


_Hoover it up?:blush::lol2:_

_Or leave some food out for it, sit and wait to see if you can catch it that way?_


----------



## vivalabam

I'm back from the gym! I got a bit hot and sweaty. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Hoover it up?:blush::lol2:_
> 
> _Or leave some food out for it, sit and wait to see if you can catch it that way?_


 it is too fast! it is under my desk too. blooming thing. it tried ot make a break for the door today. :gasp:


----------



## Jonb1982

Hmmmmmmm beer!


----------



## spinnin_tom

dammit
lost a chile rose today 
she was wild caught.. could've been anything


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> anyone know how to catch a loose large cockroach? dam nthing is lighteninig quick and i definitely am not.


Borrow bubba ? :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> dammit
> lost a chile rose today
> she was wild caught.. could've been anything


You lost it as in it could be in your knicker drawer, or its dead?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> You lost it as in it could be in your knicker drawer, or its dead?


AHAHA naah, it's dead


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> AHAHA naah, it's dead


Sorry to hear mate


----------



## Dee_Williams

spinnin_tom said:


> dammit
> lost a chile rose today
> she was wild caught.. could've been anything



i have 2 slings for sale................


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i have 2 slings for sale................


Pluggy Mc plugplug :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> i have 2 slings for sale................


 
i've got too many chile rose (2)

cheers jon


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Pluggy Mc plugplug :whistling2:


Tampon?


----------



## Dee_Williams

spinnin_tom said:


> i've got too many chile rose (2)
> 
> cheers jon


:lol2:
thought i would do what you do 

sorry to hear it died. did it look ill or just deaded??


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Tampon?


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

she was fine until friday
then just started being all curled up.
got better yesterday, but died


----------



## Dee_Williams

spinnin_tom said:


> she was fine until friday
> then just started being all curled up.
> got better yesterday, but died


sorry tom, i know i shouldn't laugh, but that has to be the best line ever. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> sorry tom, i know i shouldn't laugh, but that has to be the best line ever. :lol2:


that's twice today people laughed at a death of sorts, from 2 different stories


----------



## Biggys

I'm with Dee on this one :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

spinnin_tom said:


> that's twice today people laughed at a death of sorts, from 2 different stories



sorry tom. 

sorry for your loss. :halo:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> sorry tom.
> 
> sorry for your loss. :halo:


No you aint lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> No you aint lol


shh........ i am a bit.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> shh........ i am a bit.


Im just really upset that it got better yesterday then died


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> dammit
> lost a chile rose today
> she was wild caught.. could've been anything


Aww that sucks sorry to hear that. 

It could be worse, there could have been a maggot bursting out of it! :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> Im just really upset that it got better yesterday then died





vivalabam said:


> Aww that sucks sorry to hear that.
> 
> It could be worse, there could have been a maggot bursting out of it! :whistling2:


you lot are not helping me maintain my solemn dignified sympathy.


----------



## Biggys

You lot are so inconsiderate..............



*s******s*


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> You lot are so inconsiderate..............
> 
> 
> 
> *s******s*


Erm im not, im just struggling to come to terms with the fact it got better


......then died, poor thing, all back to normal then dead!


----------



## spinnin_tom

you guys' are nasty


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> you guys' are nasty


Ive just held a minutes silence


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Erm im not, im just struggling to come to terms with the fact it got better
> 
> 
> ......then died, poor thing, all back to normal then dead!


Read the bit in white.... :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Read the bit in white.... :lol2:


Yes I caught that after id posted lol


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Yes I caught that after id posted lol


It's ok old timer, you're allowed to be a little slow at your age 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

well i think i've stopped (what's the word for when you are greaving a death ??)


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> well i think i've stopped (what's the word for when you are greaving a death ??)


_Mourning? grieving?_


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> well i think i've stopped (what's the word for when you are greaving a death ??)


Touching yourself ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Mourning? grieving?_


 
spider died


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Touching yourself ?


 
yeah that's it tyler

i've finished touching myself


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> spider died


_Awww *hugs*_


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah that's it tyler
> 
> i've finished touching myself


Just as long as you wiped up dude :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> It's ok old timer, you're allowed to be a little slow at your age
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You cheeky swine


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> spider died


it got better first though!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> You cheeky swine


I know :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Touching yourself ?


This seriously made me lol. :lol2:

All my reading stuff ready for tomorrow, 2 articles, some questions and some extra reading in case I get bored, yey. :whip:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> This seriously made me orgasm. :lol2:
> 
> All my reading stuff ready for tomorrow, 2 articles, some questions and some extra reading in case I get bored, yey. :whip:


Well it would!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Well it would!


You sir are awesome :notworthy:

:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Well it would!


LMAO! Now that is definitely illegal. :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> LMAO! Now that is definitely illegal. :whistling2:


Since when?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Since when?


 

i think you're making up laws kerry


----------



## vivalabam

I think I might be, either way, I laughed... Not the other thing. You all make me out to be a right perv. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I think I might be, either way, I laughed... Not the other thing. *You all make me out to be a right perv. *:blush:


Wishful thinking on our part? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Wishful thinking on our part? :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I need tomorrow to come, I'm expecting four packages :blush::flrt::lol2:_


----------



## geckodelta

Boo.... Emmie I have a package if you want it? :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am gonna report you lot if you don't behave. :whip::bash:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Boo.... Emmie I have a microscopic penis if you want it? :whistling2:


 
fixed


----------



## Dee_Williams

Biggys said:


> fixed


means you too.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> means you too.


Sorrrrryyyyyyyyy deee  :flrt:


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> Boo.... Emmie I have a package if you want it? :whistling2:


_No thanks._

:lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> i am gonna report you lot if you don't behave. :whip::bash:


_You tell them Dee :notworthy::no1::lol2:_


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Boo.... Emmie I have a package if you want it? :whistling2:


 
BOO callum.

cnetipede.. message me por favor.

i'm getting a spid tomorrow


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> fixed


Ha ha ha ( did you sense the condescending tone? ) :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Ha ha ha ( did you sencse the condescending tone? ) :lol2:


Nope,

but I did Sence it


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> BOO callum.
> 
> cnetipede.. message me por favor.
> 
> i'm getting a spid tomorrow


Messaged you Tom


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Nope,
> 
> but I did Sence it


I changed it! And I'm tired!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I changed it! And I'm tired!


And your point is?


----------



## Dee_Williams

Biggys said:


> Nope,
> 
> but I did Sence it


is it meant to be sense people?

or is it some weird meaning?


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Nope,
> 
> but I did Sence it


Thats still wrong u div


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I need tomorrow to come, I'm expecting four packages :blush::flrt::lol2:_


More packages?! What are you getting?



Dee_Williams said:


> i am gonna report you lot if you don't behave. :whip::bash:


Me? But I am behaving.  It's them lot, leading me astray.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> is it meant to be sense people?
> 
> or is it some weird meaning?





Jonb1982 said:


> Thats still wrong u div


Shushhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :blush: :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Messaged you Tom


about taking it to rochester ??


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> More packages?! What are you getting?


_Snails, P. cambridgei and C. perezmilesi _


----------



## Jonb1982

P.metallica coming on wednesday, I actually have a semi!


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Snails, P. cambridgei and C. perezmilesi _


Very nice! I've got some slings coming this week. :flrt: Need to get a couple more pots though!


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Very nice! I've got some slings coming this week. :flrt: Need to get a couple more pots though!


_oooooo, What are you getting nice?_


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> P.metallica coming on wednesday, I actually have a semi!


awesome
not about the hard on part though
keep that to yourself and/or your partner


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _oooooo, What are you getting nice?_


Some P. cambridgei and a P. Pulcher for good luck! Thanks to Sylvi :flrt:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Some P. cambridgei and a P. Pulcher for good luck! Thanks to Sylvi :flrt:


_Same as me :lol2:_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Same as me :lol2:_


Ah right awesome. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Sad times.  My mega mantis moulted but instead of moulting on the top of the tank like a normal mantis she choose the lowest tiwg. So now she is all floppy and deformed.  So sad she was my baby.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Sad times.  My mega mantis moulted but instead of moulting on the top of the tank like a normal mantis she choose the lowest tiwg. So now she is all floppy and deformed.  So sad she was my baby.


Awww that sucks  *hug*


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww that sucks  *hug*


I know she was my favourite mantid, no idea why she thought it was a good idea to moult so low down, she had loads of space...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I know she was my favourite mantid, no idea why she thought it was a good idea to moult so low down, she had loads of space...


Awwwww 

Just one of those things I spose 

Sorry to hear about your loss though


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awwwww
> 
> Just one of those things I spose
> 
> Sorry to hear about your loss though


She isn't dead yet, but I feel she will be in the morning.


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> She isn't dead yet, but I feel she will be in the morning.


it might get better

and then die


----------



## Dee_Williams

and then die.


sorry to hear that kerry. it sucks a lot.


----------



## vivalabam

Yeah, especially seeing as I only just got back, I wanted to see her more, then she goes and moults badly. *sigh*


----------



## Dee_Williams

aww hon.


----------



## vivalabam

She is so pretty now with her wings.


----------



## Dee_Williams

is there any chance she can straighten up?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> is there any chance she can straighten up?


Na, not after a bad moult, she may survive (unlikely), but she will never be right.


----------



## Dee_Williams

that is pants hon.


----------



## Dee_Williams

bored, bored, bored!!


----------



## SCARTUM

Dee_Williams said:


> bored, bored, bored!!



DITTO.........................


----------



## Dee_Williams

i don't think i am up to entertiaining anyone. can't even amuse myself. telly is naff at this time of night too.


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I'm still awake too but im hyper after eating two bags of marshmallows and drinking 6 cans of redbull :blush::lol2:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

o god. no.
you are nuts. :gasp:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Dee_Williams said:


> o god. no.
> you are nuts. :gasp:


_Well I did get a H. mac for my first T :lol2:_

_oops, I can't wait for tomorrow morning doubt I'll be getting much sleep :blush:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2:

my morninigs are a bit miserable at mo. packing up things to sell sucks.


----------



## _emmie_x_

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2:
> 
> my morninigs are a bit miserable at mo. packing up things to sell sucks.


_Awww, Will you be getting back into T/invert keeping again?_


----------



## Dee_Williams

depends on how things pan out. 
i am keeping the slings for now. some of the roach species have been sold. the snails have gone too. 
think fruit beetles may go next. will advertise them.


----------



## _emmie_x_

Dee_Williams said:


> depends on how things pan out.
> i am keeping the slings for now. some of the roach species have been sold. the snails have gone too.
> think fruit beetles may go next. will advertise them.


_At least your not selling up totally hun_ :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

no. my partner can burn in hell first. :flrt:

:lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_ Good to see your priorities are in the right place :no1:_

_:lol2:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

morniing all. 


started getting packed up. 
started with roaches though, don't have to be sad about them! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> morniing all.
> 
> 
> started getting packed up.
> started with roaches though, don't have to be sad about them! :lol2:


Morning Dee! That's a shame. 

I'm up and ready for the gym, early morning session otherwise I'd have just been in bed. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

it isn't looking nice outside so i don't blame you really!! 

i am going ot get my weight lifting in carrying this lot to the post office.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> it isn't looking nice outside so i don't blame you really!!
> 
> i am going ot get my weight lifting in carrying this lot to the post office.


Is it not? Don't know why I'm surprised, it's rained every day so far... 

Ah right sounds fun! I'm not very achy today which is always a bonus. :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ahh coooooooool.

you getting used to the corporal punishment now eh?? :whistling2:

i have to go into carlisle today too. snore.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> ahh coooooooool.
> 
> you getting used to the corporal punishment now eh?? :whistling2:
> 
> i have to go into carlisle today too. snore.


Haha I'm not sure, the personal trainer yesterday was too busy with other people to work me to death. :lol2:

Ah right, what for? Walking there or is it like 20 miles away? :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

no chance! am not THAT keen on losing weight. :lol2:

i have stuff to deliver and a cheque to put in the bank.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> no chance! am not THAT keen on losing weight. :lol2:
> 
> i have stuff to deliver and a cheque to put in the bank.


Ah right, I need to pick up a couple more pots today, and I have uni later on, that's about as exciting as my day gets! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

sounds pretty good to me really. 

spiders behaved. all tubbed up and ready to pack in boxes.

hope people will be a bit forgiving of the rather odd boxes though. :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> sounds pretty good to me really.
> 
> spiders behaved. all tubbed up and ready to pack in boxes.
> 
> hope people will be a bit forgiving of the rather odd boxes though. :blush:


Ah that's good, I love it when they behave them self, I usually get a naughty spider some where along the line. :devil: Last time was my N. Chromatus who decided instead of going into his new home, he would run round the back of his old one. :lol2:

Why what's up with the boxes? :gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

they are a highly random assortment. a few felix cat food boxes too. :blush:

they are all secure and well packed.

am so frightened of them not getting there ok.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> they are a highly random assortment. a few felix cat food boxes too. :blush:
> 
> they are all secure and well packed.
> 
> am so frightened of them not getting there ok.


:lol2: That's awesome, also sounds like something I would do. :blush:

I'm sure they will get there fine! As long as they are nice and snug. :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i think i am single handedly keeping our local post office open at the mo. :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> i think i am single handedly keeping our local post office open at the mo. :blush:


LOL! Well that's good, at least you have one near you! Rather than going the 20 miles to go to one. :lol2:

I have 2 that are both about 5 minutes away, I do like being up here sometimes. :flrt: Nearest one back home is half hour away. :whip:


----------



## Colosseum

Oh Seth


----------



## vivalabam

Hey ya Ole, have you decided on a career path yet?


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I just had lots of fun opening my packages :blush::lol2::flrt:_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I just had lots of fun opening my packages :blush::lol2::flrt:_


Good to hear! :lol2: Fun as in fun, or fun as in they all ran out at you. :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Good to hear! :lol2: Fun as in fun, or fun as in they all ran out at you. :lol2:


_Both :flrt:_

_Four P. cambridgei was in the same vial, they was all little grumpy pants attacking the tongs so that was fun getting them all in their own pots because they didn't want to leave the tissue:blush:_
_I only noticed three until a fourth started running round my bath :blush::lol2:_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Both :flrt:_
> 
> _Four P. cambridgei was in the same vial, they was all little grumpy pants attacking the tongs so that was fun getting them all in their own pots because they didn't want to leave the tissue:blush:_
> _I only noticed three until a fourth started running round my bath :blush::lol2:_


Haha that's awesome. :lol2: One thing I'm not looking forward to, opening 3 at a time. :gasp:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Haha that's awesome. :lol2: One thing I'm not looking forward to, opening 3 at a time. :gasp:


_I actually enjoyed it :lol2:_
_It was a nice challenge_


----------



## geckodelta

Boo! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Eveninggggggggggggg :flrt:


----------



## SCARTUM

Biggys said:


> Eveninggggggggggggg :flrt:


EVVVVVVVVVVVVENIN :2thumb:

and a good evening to the rest of this lovely clan on here :blush:


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> Boo! :lol2:





Biggys said:


> Eveninggggggggggggg :flrt:





SCARTUM said:


> EVVVVVVVVVVVVENIN :2thumb:
> 
> and a good evening to the rest of this lovely clan on here :blush:


_'ello, 'ello, 'ello :flrt:_

_How is everyone?_


----------



## Dee_Williams

evenin all.
said in my best police person voice. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

SCARTUM said:


> EVVVVVVVVVVVVENIN :2thumb:
> 
> and a good evening to the rest of this lovely clan on here :blush:


:lol2:

How are you dude ?



_emmie_x_ said:


> _'ello, 'ello, 'ello :flrt:_
> 
> _How is everyone?_


Emmiiiiiiiiiie :flrt:

I'm great thanks, your self ?



Dee_Williams said:


> evenin all.
> said in my best police person voice. :lol2:


Deeeeeeeeeeeeee :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

hey hon,
how was work?


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> hey hon,
> how was work?


Was good thanks hun, tiring though :flrt:

How has your day been ?


----------



## Dee_Williams

ok. am single handedly keeping our local post office running at mo


----------



## geckodelta

Hey emme  and dee and Tyler :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> ok. am single handedly keeping our local post office running at mo


Awww awesome 



geckodelta said:


> Hey emme  and dee and Tyler :lol2:


She gets a smile, but you can't even spell her name ? 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Awww awesome
> 
> 
> 
> She gets a smile, but you can't even spell her name ?
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


She was the only one that quoted me when I said hey... So she gets a smile :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> She was the only one that quoted me when I said hey... So she gets a smile :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Still didn't spell her name right though :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Still didn't spell her name right though :lol2:


You can't spell sense....


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> Still didn't spell her name right though :lol2:


 
_Leave him alone you :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:_


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Leave him alone you :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:_


Thank you! :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> You can't spell sense....


Neither could you :lol2:



_emmie_x_ said:


> _Leave him alone you :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:_


Oh :gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

behave peeps. i have a headache. :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Neither could you :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh :gasp:


I could! I was just tired! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> behave peeps. i have a headache. :whip:


N'awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> behave peeps. i have a headache. :whip:


 
Sorryyyy 


geckodelta said:


> I could! I was just tired! :lol2:


I'll let you off


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Yeah, behave you two :whistling2:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

anyone up to anythnig excting tonight?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Sorryyyy
> 
> 
> I'll let you off


Thanks babes 



_emmie_x_ said:


> _Yeah, behave you two :whistling2:_


:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Yeah, behave you two :whistling2:_


Strict 




geckodelta said:


> Thanks babes
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


He hit me


----------



## vivalabam

Hello everyone! 

I got my P.cambridgei delivery today, they are so cute! :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Evening all 

All 110 mantids fed earlier. That was a little task :lol2:

How is all?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Evening all
> 
> All 110 mantids fed earlier. That was a little task :lol2:
> 
> How is all?


LOL! And I thought unpacking 7 spiders was a lot of effort. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I got my P.cambridgei delivery today, they are so cute! :flrt:


Hey sexy :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

:lol2:

Nah, I also posted off more bits and bobs, and possibly went online window shopping for more mantids :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Hey sexy :flrt:


Hey under-age. :flrt:



snowgoose said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Nah, I also posted off more bits and bobs, and possibly went online window shopping for more mantids :lol:


:lol2: You're addicted now!


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: You're addicted now!


No, there's just a few more species I'd like to try and get :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

snowgoose said:


> No, there's just a few more species I'd like to try and get :whistling2:


that is the same thing jake. don't do semantics. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> that is the same thing jake. don't do semantics. :lol2:


No it's not 

If I was addicted, I would want every species under the sun, which I don't


----------



## Dee_Williams

snowgoose said:


> No it's not
> 
> If I was addicted, I would want every species under the sun, which I don't



hmmmm........... it is a weak case hon.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> No, there's just a few more species I'd like to try and get :whistling2:


You're not fooling anyone. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

Hi


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Hey under-age. :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: You're addicted now!


I'm actually not underage :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Hi


Hey ya, how are you? 



geckodelta said:


> I'm actually not underage :lol2:


Barely... :whistling2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_'ello peoples :flrt:_


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Hey ya, how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Barely... :whistling2:


I'm good thanks you?


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Hey ya, how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Barely... :whistling2:


I'm nearly 17 now!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> I'm good thanks you?


Not too bad, trying to get used to my new sleeping plan!



geckodelta said:


> I'm nearly 17 now!


Lies! :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Not too bad, trying to get used to my new sleeping plan!
> 
> 
> 
> Lies! :whistling2:


Not lies..... So are you ready to relieve sexual tension now? :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Not lies..... So are you ready to relieve sexual tension now? :whistling2:


No thanks, I'm off to bed, night. :whistling2:


----------



## Dayle

evening everyone, how are you lot?


----------



## Jonb1982

Helllooooooo

Im finally up late for once and there is nobody here lol


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I'm here :flrt:_


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm here :flrt:_


Woo u ok?


----------



## _emmie_x_

Jonb1982 said:


> Woo u ok?


_I'm great thanks, you?_


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm great thanks, you?_


Yup fine ta, just in from work and have two slings coming tomorow so im excited! Lol


----------



## _emmie_x_

Jonb1982 said:


> Yup fine ta, just in from work and have two slings coming tomorow so im excited! Lol


:lol2:
_Ooooo whatcha getting nice?_

_I unpacked 7 slings this morning, along with snails :flrt:_


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> :lol2:
> _Ooooo whatcha getting nice?_
> 
> _I unpacked 7 slings this morning, along with snails :flrt:_


2 p.metallicas!


----------



## _emmie_x_

Jonb1982 said:


> 2 p.metallicas!


:gasp::mf_dribble::flrt:

_Make sure you post piccies!_

_I should be getting P.subfusca highland, H. mac, M. balfouri and L. vilaceopes slings soon then I'll be on the look out for more dwarf T slings :flrt:_


----------



## Dayle

im up aswell you bums  i unpacked my 14OBT slings today


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> :gasp::mf_dribble::flrt:
> 
> _Make sure you post piccies!_
> 
> _I should be getting P.subfusca highland, H. mac, M. balfouri and L. vilaceopes slings soon then I'll be on the look out for more dwarf T slings :flrt:_


Some nice feisty T's there!


----------



## Jonb1982

Dayle said:


> im up aswell you bums  i unpacked my 11OBT slings today


Awesome, I think id struggle with one never mind 11!


----------



## Dayle

Lol it was actually 14 (editted) i got confused as yesterday i had 11 p.cambridgei


----------



## Jonb1982

Dayle said:


> Lol it was actually 14 (editted) i got confused as yesterday i had 11 p.cambridgei


You keeping any comunally?


----------



## Dayle

Not thought about it really, i may well try keep 3-4 see how it goes


----------



## _emmie_x_

Jonb1982 said:


> Some nice feisty T's there!


_Out of my Ts so far my P. cambridgei gave me the most trouble, my H. mac is good as gold compared :lol2:_

_and Dayle I'd love to unpack that many slings:lol2:_


----------



## Jonb1982

Dayle said:


> Not thought about it really, i may well try keep 3-4 see how it goes


Nice one, get some pics up if you do!



_emmie_x_ said:


> _Out of my Ts so far my P. cambridgei gave me the most trouble, my H. mac is good as gold compared :lol2:_
> 
> _and Dayle I'd love to unpack that many slings:lol2:_


It will be my first dealings with pokies tomoro, I hope it goes ok lol


----------



## Dayle

Lol, never had any problems unpacking pokies, i had a few of my cambridgei run across the desk and jump about but none managed to get away ( i had loads of cheap shot glassess on hand to pop over any runners lol )


----------



## _emmie_x_

Jonb1982 said:


> It will be my first dealings with pokies tomoro, I hope it goes ok lol


_I'm sure everything will be fine hun_

_Are C. fasciatum classed as dwarf Ts? How big do they grow LS? What are they like to keep?_

_Hope you don't mind all the questions :blush:_


----------



## Jonb1982

Dayle said:


> Lol, never had any problems unpacking pokies, i had a few of my cambridgei run across the desk and jump about but none managed to get away ( i had loads of cheap shot glassess on hand to pop over any runners lol )


Great stuff well I hope mine behave!


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone! How are we all today? 

I have the day off yey! I was meant to go to the gym this morning but I feel a little ill, don't think that will go down well with me doing weights! I think I'll go a bit later instead. :lol2:

Time to start on my reading then I guess! *sigh*


----------



## kris74

Judas Priest unleashed in the east, making a slow trip on a stinking peasant wagon so much more bearable....... Now playing the best cover of Peter Greens Green manalishi and it has me dripping like a broken fridge..


----------



## Dee_Williams

is it truly baltic with everyone today? tis freezation here.


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> is it truly baltic with everyone today? tis freezation here.


T'is cold here, but the sun is shining


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: i have just had a wild squeaky thing sitting on my foot.


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: i have just had a wild squeaky thing sitting on my foot.


what? :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i had a wild mouse or shrew sat on my foot. i thought it was an escaped roach (a big one obviously) but it is a squeaky thing. :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Busy day for me 2 chapters read, an article read, essay question narrowed down to 2, gym session done, one on one with a personal trainer and now I'm off to look for books for my essay. :lol2: so much for a day off. :whip:


----------



## Colosseum

Oh Kerry


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Oh Kerry


What? :blush:

I'm finally done, reading list is sorted out, and I've highlighted the ones I need. :lol2:

Now I just have to find them and read them! :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

off to london
scorpion filming time :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> off to london
> scorpion filming time :2thumb:


Sounds fun! I'm just in bed, where I'm meant to be. :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

Where is Double Dee?


----------



## Dee_Williams

is that referrring to me??


----------



## Colosseum

Oh you are about then


----------



## Dee_Williams

do you want me to go??


----------



## vivalabam

I quite like Cher Lloyds new song, her last one was total tosh, but this one isn't so bad.


----------



## JustJack

Hey hey


----------



## Colosseum

Dee_Williams said:


> do you want me to go??



No I wondered how you are


----------



## Dee_Williams

Colosseum said:


> No I wondered how you are


i am ok hon. 
thank you for asking.

how are your ribs??


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Hey hey


Hello! how are you?


----------



## JustJack

Hey! :flrt:

I am alright thanks! Yourself?


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Hey! :flrt:
> 
> I am alright thanks! Yourself?


Not too bad, I feel like I should be doing something but I've only just stopped doing uni work. :blush:


----------



## JustJack

Ahhhh uni work sounds fun! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Ahhhh uni work sounds fun! :lol2:


It's really not! There is a never ending amount! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

elo elo elo :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

tyler. 

good day??


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> elo elo elo :lol2:


Hello! Not working? :gasp:


----------



## Colosseum

Dee_Williams said:


> i am ok hon.
> thank you for asking.
> 
> how are your ribs??


Still tender but getting there :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> tyler.
> 
> good day??


 
Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :flrt::flrt::flrt:


vivalabam said:


> Hello! Not working? :gasp:


Yep :lol2:

Had my dinner chilling for half hour then back out :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yep :lol2:
> 
> Had my dinner chilling for half hour then back out :lol2:


:lol2: Hardcore!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Hardcore!


 Well yeah if thats what you're into


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Well yeah if thats what you're into


LOL! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LOL! :lol2:


 I'm off to work now Kerry, chat later or something


----------



## geckodelta

I'm here to replace Tyler....


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> I'm here to replace Tyler....


_Oh god. No._

_:lol2:_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Oh god. No._
> 
> _:lol2:_


:lol2: My thoughts exactly. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Oh god. No._
> 
> _:lol2:_


Sooo harsh :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: My thoughts exactly. :whistling2:


I see how it is :whip:


----------



## Dee_Williams

please don't. one tyler is bad enough.


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> Sooo harsh :gasp:


_You have to admit, one tyler is enough :lol2:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

mind you, there aren't many callums on this thread. we might quite like one of them?














or maybe not. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Rodger has burrowed. He made me jump, just saw some random yellow legs poking out at me. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

he is stil there then. :whistling2:


----------



## Dayle

evening all, how are we today?


----------



## Dee_Williams

rather good ta.

you??


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> he is stil there then. :whistling2:


Seems so! :lol2:I get my centipede tank this week, ask me the same question a week from then. :whistling2:


----------



## Dayle

Not bad thanks, finally finished the cleaning rounds on the pets lol so can chillout now


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah cool.  
i finished my chores a while ago so am catching up on messages now.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> ah cool.
> i finished my chores a while ago so am catching up on messages now.


Sounds fun! I'm about to play some much needed x box! I've been looking forward to it for 2 days now. :blush:


----------



## JustJack

Hello again


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Hello again


Hello. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Hello. :lol2:


You alright??


----------



## Dee_Williams

think i am gonig to crash out on the sofa and watch telly. is there actually anything good on or shall i just watch rubbish??


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> You alright??


Not too bad, yourself? 



Dee_Williams said:


> think i am gonig to crash out on the sofa and watch telly. is there actually anything good on or shall i just watch rubbish??


There is never anything good on TV. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Not too bad, yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> There is never anything good on TV. :lol2:


Im alright thanks 

Fed the mantis's!


----------



## Dayle

lol no there is nothing every good on TV, ill be crashing out with a DVD or something shortly


----------



## JustJack

Dayle said:


> lol no there is nothing every good on TV, ill be crashing out with a DVD or something shortly


Im wating for big brother.. :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Dayle

oh dear god lol, ill be watching one of the david attenborough DVDs probably


----------



## _emmie_x_

_'ello beautiful people :flrt:_


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Im alright thanks
> 
> Fed the mantis's!


Sounds fun! We did ours as well, took a bit longer than you I bet! :lol2:



Trootle said:


> Im wating for big brother.. :lol2: :lol2:


Oh god no. *leaves thread*



_emmie_x_ said:


> _'ello beautiful people :flrt:_


Hey ya! How are you?


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Hey ya! How are you?


_I'm very good :blush::lol2: _
_How are you?_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm very good :blush::lol2: _
> _How are you?_


Oh a blush as well, why the blush?  

Bored, the OH is watching crap TV and I'm sulking with my x box. :blush:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Oh a blush as well, why the blush?
> 
> Bored, the OH is watching crap TV and I'm sulking with my x box. :blush:


_No reason :whistling2:_

_and :lol2:_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _No reason :whistling2:_
> 
> _and :lol2:_


I think there might be! 

Do you have facebook? Bit of randomness for you there. :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> I think there might be!
> 
> Do you have facebook? Bit of randomness for you there. :lol2:


_Its quite a sad reason really :lol2:_

_Nope, I find Facebook boring :blush:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

i gave up. tv was totally crap. so i put my random millipedes in with the hissers and fruit beeltes instead. exciting eh.


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Its quite a sad reason really :lol2:_
> 
> _Nope, I find Facebook boring :blush:_


Go on, share. :whistling2:

How can you not have facebook. *shakes head*



Dee_Williams said:


> i gave up. tv was totally crap. so i put my random millipedes in with the hissers and fruit beeltes instead. exciting eh.


Yeah, there's never anything good on these days.  

Does sound quite exciting. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

it's coz we all terrify her???


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Go on, share. :whistling2:
> 
> How can you not have facebook. *shakes head*


_I got with someone I've liked for ages :blush:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I got with someone I've liked for ages :blush:_


that isn't a reason to :blush:

that is a reason to :flrt:


----------



## aussiesk8

Hey folks, how is everyone?

I was trying to have a nice couple of games of Black Ops but had to turn it off due to the amount of noob tubers!! lol


----------



## Biggys

I found something awesome today....

I had a cold, I took 2 lemsip maxx, and 2 one plus caffiene tabs......I no longer have a cold


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I got with someone I've liked for ages :blush:_


Aww that's so sweet! :flrt:



aussiesk8 said:


> Hey folks, how is everyone?
> 
> I was trying to have a nice couple of games of Black Ops but had to turn it off due to the amount of noob tubers!! lol


I know right! I was playing mw2 but there seems to be a shocking amount of noob tubers about, and also quick scopers, stresses me out. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Aww that's so sweet! :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> I know right! I was playing mw2 but there seems to be a shocking amount of noob tubers about, and also quick scopers, stresses me out. :whip:


Oh just ignore me and my cure for the common cold


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Oh just ignore me and my cure for the common cold


Man up. :whistling2:

I keep getting a sort throat and get all ill, then nothing develops, well annoying. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Man up. :whistling2:
> 
> I keep getting a sort throat and get all ill, then nothing develops, well annoying. :whip:


Maybe if you used my cure for the common cold you might be better so Neh :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## aussiesk8

vivalabam said:


> Aww that's so sweet! :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> I know right! I was playing mw2 but there seems to be a shocking amount of noob tubers about, and also quick scopers, stresses me out. :whip:


For sure, MW2 is far superior but i really want to get to my 15th before MW3 comes out.

Better to switch off the xbox and chill out otherwise i'll just explode.

You getting the new one?


----------



## Bagger293

Hello everyone =]


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Maybe if you used my cure for the common cold you might be better so Neh :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha it would help if I actually had a cold! :whip:



aussiesk8 said:


> For sure, MW2 is far superior but i really want to get to my 15th before MW3 comes out.
> 
> Better to switch off the xbox and chill out otherwise i'll just explode.
> 
> You getting the new one?


Yeah, I'm only on 9th, I realised I've been on 9th prestige for a year now, last October I prestiged to 9th and I've just never gone to 10th, it's an ugly symbol. 

Yeah I'm the same, makes me well angry. :whip:

Yeah probably at some point, when I can afford it. :gasp:


----------



## aussiesk8

I've booked the day off work for it coming out, i know its sad lol


----------



## vivalabam

aussiesk8 said:


> I've booked the day off work for it coming out, i know its sad lol


LMAO! Yeah it is a little, don't worry and and the OH have to go at 12am to get it :whip:


----------



## aussiesk8

I never told my boss the real reason for randomly booking off the 8th of november...... I just like to chill 3 days after bonfire night honest


----------



## vivalabam

aussiesk8 said:


> I never told my boss the real reason for randomly booking off the 8th of november...... I just like to chill 3 days after bonfire night honest


:lol2: He'd probably not be able to look you in the eye again without laughing 

I'm off to bed now, night night.


----------



## Bagger293

bye everyone =[


----------



## aussiesk8

Goodnight folks


----------



## Colosseum

My Blackberry is still not right.

Off to work now.


----------



## Dee_Williams

gooooooooooooood morning peeps.


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning!


----------



## Dee_Williams

morning jon. :2thumb:

how's you and the mets??


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> morning jon. :2thumb:
> 
> how's you and the mets??


Hi very well thanks, they seem to have settled in! I havent put the little water bowls in though just gonna mist till they get a bit bigger!


----------



## Dee_Williams

the one with the blue cap in likes to skate across the water. 

glad they have settled in ok hon.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> the one with the blue cap in likes to skate across the water.
> 
> glad they have settled in ok hon.


yup cant wait for them to grow on


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone, I had a lay in until half 9 today whoo! I'm watching super sized vs super skinny which I didn't get chance to read yesterday, then it's off to uni to get some books out.:lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone, I had a lay in until half 9 today whoo! I'm watching super sized vs super skinny which I didn't get chance to read yesterday, then it's off to uni to get some books out.:lol2:


Morning


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning


How are you? :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> How are you? :flrt:


Good thanks although a bit tired, at work later


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Good thanks although a bit tired, at work later


That sucks.  Nearly the weekend though yey! I'm off to frog day. :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Morning all 

I've finally sorted out my next mantis order 

So, I'm a happy bunny


----------



## Dee_Williams

cool.

everyone has plans for today and i don't know what to do. 

i need ot go to the wood and collect some oak leaves and post them off. but other than that i dunno.


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> cool.
> 
> everyone has plans for today and i don't know what to do.
> 
> i need ot go to the wood and collect some oak leaves and post them off. but other than that i dunno.


You're posting oak leaves? :|


----------



## Dee_Williams

snowgoose said:


> You're posting oak leaves? :|


i am indeed. a lady needs ot build her stock up before winter so i said i'd post her some. i am nice like that.


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> i am indeed. a lady needs ot build her stock up before winter so i said i'd post her some. i am nice like that.


Oh, Ok :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

snowgoose said:


> Oh, Ok :lol2:


mr mariott are oyu laughing at the thought of me being nice?? 
it does happen occasionally you know (rarely, ok erm once in a blue moon?)


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> mr mariott are oyu laughing at the thought of me being nice??
> it does happen occasionally you know (rarely, ok erm once in a blue moon?)


me laugh at you? Never


----------



## Dee_Williams

snowgoose said:


> me laugh at you? Never



ahhh you say the sweetest things. :flrt:





















 :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> ahhh you say the sweetest things. :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


I really should pay for these mantids shouldn't I? :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

snowgoose said:


> I really should pay for these mantids shouldn't I? :lol2:


yes! go do!

and i will share the joy of having "have yourself a merry little christmas" running through my head. 

Frank Sinatra - Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas - YouTube


----------



## Tedster

Dee_Williams said:


> yes! go do!
> 
> and i will share the joy of having "have yourself a merry little christmas" running through my head.
> 
> Frank Sinatra - Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas - YouTube



NO please NO, not frank yet, too early :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> yes! go do!
> 
> and i will share the joy of having "have yourself a merry little christmas" running through my head.
> 
> Frank Sinatra - Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas - YouTube


:lol2:

Nah, it's ok, I'm not paying till the weekend as I'm skint till then.

Will also need a fair few more tubs and stuff I think :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

snowgoose said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Nah, it's ok, I'm not paying till the weekend as I'm skint till then.
> 
> Will also need a fair few more tubs and stuff I think :lol2:


poundland is your friend jake.  marvellous place.

i think i may have been slipped some drugs in my tea this morning. or maybe it was a spiked apple?? :gasp: 

and, it is NEVER too early for frank.


----------



## Tedster

Dee_Williams said:


> poundland is your friend jake.  marvellous place.
> 
> i think i may have been slipped some drugs in my tea this morning. or maybe it was a spiked apple?? :gasp:
> 
> and, it is NEVER too early for frank.



Ole blue eyes dont do it for me, but bing does :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> poundland is your friend jake.  marvellous place.
> 
> i think i may have been slipped some drugs in my tea this morning. or maybe it was a spiked apple?? :gasp:
> 
> and, it is NEVER too early for frank.


:lol2:

The only problem with that is that I'm REALLY anal about things like housing inverts :|

I made two 30x30x45 exos redundant as I didn't have space for more and have to have all my haplos in the same tubs lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

Tedster said:


> Ole blue eyes dont do it for me, but bing does :lol2:


this is true. but i like frank too. 
and it is my link and i'll link who i like. (oo tongue twister )


----------



## Dee_Williams

snowgoose said:


> :lol2:
> 
> The only problem with that is that I'm REALLY anal about things like housing inverts :|
> 
> I made two 30x30x45 exos redundant as I didn't have space for more and have to have all my haplos in the same tubs lol


i can't afford to be picky. and i have tonnes of spare fuans, pots and tubs so all is good.


----------



## Tedster

Dee_Williams said:


> this is true. but i like frank too.
> and it is my link and i'll link who i like. (oo tongue twister )



You say that with my teeth its most rude :lol2: .

Waits for george formby to make a guest spot, and i'll tell u what i can do with my gas mask.

Whoops showing my age here now :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> i can't afford to be picky. and i have tonnes of spare fuans, pots and tubs so all is good.


I don't really tend to have any spares just lying around.

I have various tubs to posting inverts off, but can't house something in them, no matter how long it will be in there, it just wouldn't be right :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Tedster said:


> You say that with my teeth its most rude :lol2: .
> 
> Waits for george formby to make a guest spot, and i'll tell u what i can do with my gas mask.
> 
> Whoops showing my age here now :blush:


:lol2: just a little bit. although i remember george too. 



snowgoose said:


> I don't really tend to have any spares just lying around.
> 
> I have various tubs to posting inverts off, but can't house something in them, no matter how long it will be in there, it just wouldn't be right :lol2:


i reorganised my beasties last night. was a bit bored. :blush:


----------



## Tedster

http://youtu.be/1xNscDd5Kko

Enjoy, its better than ole blue eyes :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Tedster said:


> http://youtu.be/1xNscDd5Kko
> 
> Enjoy, its better than ole blue eyes :Na_Na_Na_Na:


am a bit too scared to click it now. :lol2:


----------



## Tedster

Dee_Williams said:


> am a bit too scared to click it now. :lol2:



do it go on u know u wanna Or maybe this is better ? I Did What I Could With My Gas Mask - George Formby - YouTube


----------



## Dee_Williams

Tedster said:


> http://youtu.be/1xNscDd5Kko
> 
> Enjoy, its better than ole blue eyes :Na_Na_Na_Na:


even though i dread ot think what they are saying, it was quite catchy. :lol2:


----------



## Tedster

Dee_Williams said:


> even though i dread ot think what they are saying, it was quite catchy. :lol2:



have gotten into Tik lately, am the same no idea what he's singing, but catchy as hell, and what an unlightly pop star :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Tedster said:


> have gotten into Tik lately, am the same no idea what he's singing, but catchy as hell, and what an unlightly pop star :2thumb:


i quite like the idea of him having people throw their knickers at him. 
it is nice ot see a non plastic pop person.


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Hello_ :flrt:

_Dee your snails have already started laying eggs :blush::lol2:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

fabulous!!!!!!

one was wandering around with a love dart but i didn't see anythnig exciting. 
they must be happier with you. :flrt::flrt:


----------



## iLuke

Looks like I'm posting on here again, hey lol. Putting pictures of moulting cobalt on forums in a few, and the skin after also which I'm holding. Looks cool


----------



## _emmie_x_

Dee_Williams said:


> fabulous!!!!!!
> 
> one was wandering around with a love dart but i didn't see anythnig exciting.
> they must be happier with you. :flrt::flrt:


_I've watched the large albino just lay a clutch of eggs :flrt:_

_Two clutches of eggs, I haven't a clue what I'll do with all the babies if they all hatch:blush:_




_One of my Dwarf Ts molted :flrt:_

_The molt freaks me out more than the T :lol2:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

you could put some of the eggs on fleabay you know.


----------



## iLuke

^ That made me laugh aha  !


----------



## Dee_Williams

iLuke said:


> ^ That made me laugh aha  !


 i aim to please. *bow*

so, you a happy bunny with your spiders then hon??


----------



## iLuke

Dee_Williams said:


> i aim to please. *bow*
> 
> so, you a happy bunny with your spiders then hon??


I'm glad! And I take it the second part wasn't to me haha :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

iLuke said:


> I'm glad! And I take it the second part wasn't to me haha :whistling2:


yes it was.
you said about newly moulted and holding moults.


----------



## iLuke

Ah my bad! Thought you was talking to Emmie  and yeah, I'm pretty happy thankyou, she just sits in the corner the whole time and doesn't move harder ever. My millipedes are more active than my Cobalt Blue


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: yes on the whole my millipedes are fairly active too. the spiders just look with an "and??" sort of look.


----------



## vivalabam

Hello everyone! 

I'm back from uni, just having a rest before I'm at the gym at 5!


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm back from uni, just having a rest before I'm at the gym at 5!


_'ello :flrt:_


----------



## spinnin_tom

ait you lot


----------



## Dee_Williams

i don't get love icons when i post.


----------



## _emmie_x_

Dee_Williams said:


> i don't get love icons when i post.


_Dee:flrt::flrt::flrt:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Dee:flrt::flrt::flrt:_


that's better. i feel loved now.


----------



## iLuke

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: yes on the whole my millipedes are fairly active too. the spiders just look with an "and??" sort of look.


Too right they do, and here you go 

:flrt:


----------



## _emmie_x_

iLuke said:


> Too right they do, and here you go
> 
> :flrt:


_Bet you to it :Na_Na_Na_Na:_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _'ello :flrt:_





Dee_Williams said:


> i don't get love icons when i post.





spinnin_tom said:


> ait you lot


Hello! :flrt:

I give you love emotions Dee! :flrt:


----------



## iLuke

I know you did Emmie, you suck  And hey Kerry! Enjoy your sesh at the gym soon, haha!


----------



## Dee_Williams

hehe.

awww i feel really loved now. :blush:

i love you all too. :flrt:

so, how was uni kerry??

i put my unidentified millipedes in my mixed tank last night. gulp.


----------



## iLuke

Dee_Williams said:


> i put my unidentified millipedes in my mixed tank last night. gulp.


Haha, taste


----------



## JustJack

Hey guys


----------



## Dee_Williams

hi jack.

i don't think i'll ever see the little beggars again. :blush:

there are hissers, fruit beetles, these little millipedes and woodlice in there. it looks rather good actually, am quite pleased.


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I'm thinking about getting some froggies :flrt:_

_and no I'm not in the wrong section :lol2:_


----------



## vivalabam

iLuke said:


> I know you did Emmie, you suck  And hey Kerry! Enjoy your sesh at the gym soon, haha!


I won't! It's a weight session, I hate them with a passion! Needs to be done though. :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> hehe.
> 
> awww i feel really loved now. :blush:
> 
> i love you all too. :flrt:
> 
> so, how was uni kerry??
> 
> i put my unidentified millipedes in my mixed tank last night. gulp.


It was ok, bit boring, but they usually are! I was going to do reading when I got home but I would have only had like half hour after I ate lunch. I stupidly didn't take anything to uni with me. :blush:

Ah right, much easier in the long run though! All of mine get on fine. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm thinking about getting some froggies :flrt:_
> 
> _and no I'm not in the wrong section :lol2:_


Yey! good choice! There's frog day on this Sunday, which is in Manchester, only frogs for sale, I'm going. :flrt:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Yey! good choice! There's frog day on this Sunday, which is in Manchester, only frogs for sale, I'm going. :flrt:


_I've got to do my research first :lol2:_

_I like peacock tree frogs and mossy frogs..._


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I've got to do my research first :lol2:_
> 
> _I like peacock tree frogs and mossy frogs..._


Come any way, it will be fun! :lol2:

Get a horned frog, they are so cute!


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Come any way, it will be fun! :lol2:
> 
> Get a horned frog, they are so cute!


_I want something kinda small, active, arboreal and calls :blush::lol2:_


----------



## iLuke

I like fire bellied


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I want something kinda small, active, arboreal and calls :blush::lol2:_


So something big, lazy, terrestrial and doesn't make noise is not for you then. *crosses off horned frogs* :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

iLuke said:


> I like fire bellied


frogs ??

LMFAO - Sexy and I Know It - YouTube


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> frogs ??
> 
> LMFAO - Sexy and I Know It - YouTube


I love this song!


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> So something big, lazy, terrestrial and doesn't make noise is not for you then. *crosses off horned frogs* :whistling2:


:lol2:

_I'm trying to think of a frog species that fits what I want but I can't think of any :hmm:_

_Oh and I don't like dart frogs either there to small:blush:_


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I love this song!


love the video too 

it's got a film star in it :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> :lol2:
> 
> _I'm trying to think of a frog species that fits what I want but I can't think of any :hmm:_
> 
> _Oh and I don't like dart frogs either there to small:blush:_


They don't really do it for me either. :lol2:

Why not pop over to the amphibian section and ask? I only know about horned frogs. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> love the video too
> 
> it's got a film star in it :lol2:


Yeah me too, it's well funny. :lol2: they blur it out on TV which makes me lol.


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Yeah me too, it's well funny. :lol2: they blur it out on TV which makes me lol.


blur what out ?


----------



## Dee_Williams

i want a mossy frog. they are lovely. :flrt:


----------



## iLuke

Nar not frogs, salamanders


----------



## Dee_Williams

i like them. i had some here but wasn't allowed to keep them.


----------



## iLuke

They're beast lol  Cheap as well.


----------



## _emmie_x_

_What's everyone up to?_


----------



## Dee_Williams

arguing with people. it is what i do best. 

and sorting my daughter out ready for bedtime. 

you??

no tom i didn't mean the a.met thread. :lol:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Dee_Williams said:


> arguing with people. it is what i do best.
> 
> and sorting my daughter out ready for bedtime.
> 
> you??


_Wondering what I'll do with all the snails if they hatch :lol2:_
_Don't think I could bring myself to sell them, I might start freezing the eggs if they lay anymore:blush:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am sure people on here would buy them to feed to blue tongue skinks and such like you know.


----------



## iLuke

Dee_Williams said:


> i am sure people on here would buy them to feed to blue tongue skinks and such like you know.


Yeah, and I'm bored! Once again :whip:


----------



## _emmie_x_

iLuke said:


> Yeah, and I'm bored! Once again :whip:


_I'm watching my slings web up there lids:lol2:_


----------



## iLuke

Same haha. My GBB is doing it now


----------



## _emmie_x_

iLuke said:


> Same haha. My GBB is doing it now


_Awww :flrt:_
_Can't wait to get my new slings :flrt:_


----------



## JustJack

Back for a bit


----------



## vivalabam

Hello everyone! 

I'm watching TOWIE. :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm watching TOWIE. :flrt:


OOoh what channel? Nothing else on! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> OOoh what channel? Nothing else on! :lol2:


It was on record from last night!


----------



## JustJack

Ooooooh! Ahahah! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Ooooooh! Ahahah! :lol2:


Now I'm watching the crap new Katie Price show. :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Now I'm watching the crap new Katie Price show. :whistling2:


Now that IS CRAP! :lol2:

She was in town 2 days ago.. Wish I could of gone in and threw darts and popped her fake boobs :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Now that IS CRAP! :lol2:
> 
> She was in town 2 days ago.. Wish I could of gone in and threw darts and popped her fake boobs :lol2: :lol2:


Nothing wrong with fake boobs, I want them some day!


----------



## Biggys

I hurt so much :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I hurt so much :lol2:


Welcome to my club! I did weights earlier and my abs are still painful from the other day!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Welcome to my club! I did weights earlier and my abs are still painful from the other day!



Awwwwww :lol2:

Me and my mate were sparring, he is 26 and has been doing MMA for 10 years now. we sparred, He frigging lifted me up and slamed me into the floor, we were proper going for it :lol2:

I grabbed his head jumped and kneed him in the face, proper full pelt punching lots 

I hurt like hell, but I feel well good :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Nothing wrong with fake boobs, I want them some day!


Yup nothing wrong with them.. They can look very nice..

Not Katie Price's.. HATE HER SO MUCH!



Biggys said:


> I hurt so much :lol2:


Thats what she said.. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Thats what she said.. :whistling2:


that's a compliment fool :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

fake boobs?
have i strayed into 18+ by mistake??


----------



## JustJack

Are you allowed to say 'I got a infraction' without getting a infraction for talking about infractions? :humm:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Trootle said:


> Are you allowed to say 'I got a infraction' without getting a infraction for talking about infractions? :humm:


probably not no.


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Dee :flrt:_
_Kerry:flrt:_
_Tyler:flrt:_


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> probably not no.


Cool..


----------



## Dee_Williams

Biggys said:


> Awwwwww :lol2:
> 
> Me and my mate were sparring, he is 26 and has been doing MMA for 10 years now. we sparred, He frigging lifted me up and slamed me into the floor, we were proper going for it :lol2:
> 
> I grabbed his head jumped and kneed him in the face, proper full pelt punching lots
> 
> I hurt like hell, but I feel well good :lol2:


i have said it before, and i will say it again.
tyler, you are an idiot.


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Dee :flrt:_
> _Kerry:flrt:_
> _Tyler:flrt:_


 
Emmieeeeeeeeee :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Dee :flrt:_
> _Kerry:flrt:_
> _Tyler:flrt:_


Nice to see I am included


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> Emmieeeeeeeeee :flrt:


_You ok hun?_


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i have said it before, and i will say it again.
> tyler, you are an idiot.


But would you change me for the world ? :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

_emmie_x_ said:


> _You ok hun?_


he isn't. he is busy getting told off. : victory:


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _You ok hun?_


Achey but goooooooooooood 

You ? :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Biggys said:


> But would you change me for the world ? :flrt:


if i could??? 







maybe. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Ignoring me Emmie?

Good one


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> Achey but goooooooooooood
> 
> You ? :flrt:


_You are a nutter :lol2:_

_I duno how I'm feeling :lol2:_


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> if i could???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe. :lol2:


Oh 



Trootle said:


> WOE IS ME  *flails about helplessly*





_emmie_x_ said:


> _You are a nutter :lol2:_
> 
> _I duno how I'm feeling :lol2:_


:lol2:

Awww bless ya :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Trootle said:


> Ignoring me Emmie?
> 
> Good one


jack dear. calm yourself down love. i missed your post too. not everything is perosnal you know.


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Awww bless ya :flrt:


_Woop I got blessed by Ty :flrt::flrt::lol2:_


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> jack dear. calm yourself down love. i missed your post too. not everything is perosnal you know.


Im perfectly fine.. She has ignored and blocked me.. For such a petty reason..

Said hello to everyone else.. Knew I was here.. And ignored my question to her.. Im out.. DOnt want to be around people like that.


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awwwwww :lol2:
> 
> Me and my mate were sparring, he is 26 and has been doing MMA for 10 years now. we sparred, He frigging lifted me up and slamed me into the floor, we were proper going for it :lol2:
> 
> I grabbed his head jumped and kneed him in the face, proper full pelt punching lots
> 
> I hurt like hell, but I feel well good :lol2:


LOL! I'd love to say that sounds fun, but it really doesn't! 



Trootle said:


> Yup nothing wrong with them.. They can look very nice..
> 
> Not Katie Price's.. HATE HER SO MUCH!
> 
> 
> Thats what she said.. :whistling2:


Haha you're funny, I used to like her, but she has turned into a bit of a moron recently. 



Dee_Williams said:


> fake boobs?
> have i strayed into 18+ by mistake??


Nope, just a random topic of conversation lol! 



_emmie_x_ said:


> _Dee :flrt:_
> _Kerry:flrt:_
> _Tyler:flrt:_


Hey Emmie! :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Woop I got blessed by Ty :flrt::flrt::lol2:_


 
You did :flrt: :lol2:



Trootle said:


> Sent invitation..
> 
> Not adding Emmie again..
> 
> But not going into that..


 
I found this again.... you did knida have the choice to add her again but you chose not to so...neh :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> You did :flrt: :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this again.... you did knida have the choice to add her again but you chose not to so...neh :lol2:


No I didnt.. She BLOCKED me..

Can't re add.. Why would I want to anyway?


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> No I didnt.. She BLOCKED me..
> 
> Can't re add.. Why would I want to anyway?


Woah calm yourself Jackie, don't blow your tampon out :|


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Hey Emmie! :flrt:


_How did gym go?:lol2:_



_Where's Dee gone?  oh she pops back lol_


----------



## Dee_Williams

BEHAVE people.

do not make me an kerry get the whips out. :gasp:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Woah calm yourself Jackie, don't blow your tampon out :|


See then you get a reply like that?


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> BEHAVE people.
> 
> do not make me an kerry get the whips out. :gasp:


*mis behaves*, so who is getting the whip out first 



Trootle said:


> See then you get a reply like that?


 
You love me really :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _How did gym go?:lol2:_
> 
> 
> 
> _Where's Dee gone? _


Was ok actually, I got quite annoyed with the trainer, he doesn't seem to realise I'm not some muscle woman, he gave me 10kg weights and wouldn't listen to the fact I can't actually lift them. i ended up hurting my wrists. :whip:



Dee_Williams said:


> BEHAVE people.
> 
> do not make me an kerry get the whips out. :gasp:


Oooo I do like a bit of whipping action! :mf_dribble:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> *mis behaves*, so who is getting the whip out first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You love me really :flrt:


:whip::lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Was ok actually, I got quite annoyed with the trainer, he doesn't seem to realise I'm not some muscle woman, he gave me 10kg weights and wouldn't listen to the fact I can't actually lift them. i ended up hurting my wrists. :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo I do like a bit of whipping action! :mf_dribble:


_Typical bloke never listens....:lol2:_


----------



## Lydz13

Anyone wanna tell me why Jack feels like he is being picked on???


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Typical bloke never listens....:lol2:_


I know! I did tell him, many times, I only wanted it a little bit lower. :whip: I got my way in the end though. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> :whip::lol2:


:mf_dribble::blush:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Whats everyone up to?_​


----------



## Lydz13

Look, I may not be a spider/invert poster, and I probably will come across as sticking my nose in, but from an ADULT'S point of view, blanking people without really discussing why you are blanking them is not on.

If some of you have issues with each other, please sort by PM or MSN or text or phone, don't go out of your way to make other people feel uncomfortable. It's extraordinarily unpleasant and very unfair.

Feel free to PM me if you need to, but perhaps you could all play nicely?


----------



## Biggys

Lydz13 said:


> Anyone wanna tell me why Jack feels like he is being picked on???


I don't want to end up in an arguement with you Lyds, but I'll explain what I know of the story


basically Emmie blocked him on MSN over something, then it got abit heated on here, now everytime emmie misses his post of brings up MSN he seems to mention that she blocked him, so i don't know why he feels he is being picked on but then again I'm not sure on most things lately :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Lydz13 said:


> Look, I may not be a spider/invert poster, and I probably will come across as sticking my nose in, but from an ADULT'S point of view, blanking people without really discussing why you are blanking them is not on.
> 
> If some of you have issues with each other, please sort by PM or MSN or text or phone, don't go out of your way to make other people feel uncomfortable. It's extraordinarily unpleasant and very unfair.
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you need to, but perhaps you could all play nicely?


Too be fair I have no idea what you're talking about, I thought we were all friends in here. 

No one I know of is blanking anyone... Unless I have totally missed something.

Edit: I apologise! apparently something has been going on, I thought we were all happy...


----------



## Lydz13

Biggys said:


> I don't want to end up in an arguement with you Lyds, but I'll explain what I know of the story
> 
> 
> basically Emmie blocked him on MSN over something, then it got abit heated on here, now everytime emmie misses his post of brings up MSN he seems to mention that she blocked him, so i don't know why he feels he is being picked on but then again I'm not sure on most things lately :lol2:


I think the fact she is publicly blanking him is quite humiliating for him. And the fact you are taking the mickey. I'm not prepared to argue with anyone, hence I said PM me. But maybe, just maybe, you should ask him if he is ok.

Just remember, Jack is usually one of the sweetest, bubbliest peeps on here, so if he's narky, maybe something has happened to upset him?

Treat others how you would like to be treated, you know that one Ty.

Said my piece. Everybody happy now please :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

I really don't get this, next time I shall just let the childeren squabble and keep well clear :shock:


----------



## Lydz13

Biggys said:


> I really don't get this, next time I shall just let the childeren squabble and keep well clear :shock:


Tyler, that's rich. Read back your posts and maybe you'll understand. I just think more care should be taken before you lay a written record down publicly and proceed to moan about it.


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I really don't get this, next time I shall just let the childeren squabble and keep well clear :shock:


Probably best! No good to get your nose in other peoples business! One of the lessons to learn in life, gets you in trouble. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Lydz13 said:


> Tyler, that's rich. Read back your posts and maybe you'll understand. I just think more care should be taken before you lay a written record down publicly and proceed to moan about it.


I'm really to tired for all this bollocks, I personally thing as you said if there is an issue then make it via pm/msn.

But tbh, this wouldn't of kicked off if he hadn't made a snide comment about emmie missing his post, then taking it personally.

I really don't know and quite frankly I reeally couldn't care less anymore




vivalabam said:


> Probably best! No good to get your nose in other peoples business! One of the lessons to learn in life, gets you in trouble. :lol2:


I'm honestly so confused I really don't have a :censor:ing clue what is going on :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I'm honestly so confused I really don't have a :censor:ing clue what is going on :lol2:


Calm down, have a breath mint! 

Let's keep this friendly guys, if Jack and Emmie have an issue, let them two sort it out. 

Don't get this topic locked, lets just leave it at this. 

I am calling a truce! Everyone get your white flags out!


----------



## Dee_Williams

i never put mine down


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Calm down, have a breath mint!
> 
> Let's keep this friendly guys, if Jack and Emmie have an issue, let them two sort it out.
> 
> Don't get this topic locked, lets just leave it at this.
> 
> I am calling a truce! Everyone get your white flags out!


_I've pm'd Lydz13 about whats happened, it shouldn't of been brought to the forum,_

_Apologies everyone : victory:_


----------



## Lydz13

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I've pm'd Lydz13 about whats happened, it shouldn't of been brought to the forum,_
> 
> _Apologies everyone : victory:_


Thanks sweetheart :no1:

:flrt: :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Right now I have stopped world war 3 I'm going to bed, when I fail uni I shall blame you all! 

Night guys! :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

I'm still confused about this, 

Tbh I doubt I will post in here much longer, I can't be bothered with dramas everytime something is said


I'm avalible via PM and if anyone wants my Email or number you know where to get it 


Good night. : victory:


----------



## Dee_Williams

so.......................................................

clean air time me thinks.


what exciting things do people have planned for tomorrow???????


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> so.......................................................
> 
> clean air time me thinks.
> 
> 
> what exciting things do people have planned for tomorrow???????


hopefully, possibly, just maybe, my sweet jars may arrive :lol2:

Then it's time to feed all the mantids a fly each again :|

You?


----------



## Dee_Williams

i dunno really. thought i might go get my tongue pierced. 
i have a legitimate reason not to talk to anyone all weekend then. :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> so.......................................................
> 
> clean air time me thinks.
> 
> 
> what exciting things do people have planned for tomorrow???????


Reading, uni then gym. When I finally get to bed! The OHs parents are just going to bed, noisiest people in the world, give them 5 minutes and they will be snoring. 



snowgoose said:


> hopefully, possibly, just maybe, my sweet jars may arrive :lol2:
> 
> Then it's time to feed all the mantids a fly each again :|
> 
> You?


Har har sucks to be you. :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Dee_Williams said:


> i dunno really. thought i might go get my tongue pierced.
> i have a legitimate reason not to talk to anyone all weekend then. :2thumb:


That's random! I've always been scared to get that pierced, just seems really weird... 

Right well they are in bed, time for me to sleep, Night all. :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Reading, uni then gym. When I finally get to bed! The OHs parents are just going to bed, noisiest people in the world, give them 5 minutes and they will be snoring.
> 
> 
> 
> Har har sucks to be you. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> That's random! I've always been scared to get that pierced, just seems really weird...
> 
> Right well they are in bed, time for me to sleep, Night all. :flrt:


har har, it's not too bad  only takes 2 hours :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

2 hours?

you are mad. completely. :gasp:


----------



## JustJack

Well that was a very unpleasent day!

Let's hope tommorow brings a a better day!


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> 2 hours?
> 
> you are mad. completely. :gasp:


it's not too bad, I could probably get it down to 1.5 hrs, but I like to make sure they all eat lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

better days all round tomorrow. if we all wish will it come true???

i love watching the mantids nom a fly. is awesomely impressive. 
esp the orchids, they look so delicate and cute but they are really bad ass monsters. :gasp:


----------



## JustJack

‘Cos when I look in a mirror…I don’t even recognize myself,
Got the heart of a winner… but looking back at me is someone else.

No regrets, no regrets..
No point in crying over yesterday..

And with that I really must sleep..


----------



## Jonb1982

Anybody around?!


----------



## aussiesk8

Im asquare


----------



## selina20

I really cant believe how blatantly childish some of you guys are.


----------



## Dee_Williams

good morning all.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> good morning all.


Morning!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

and how is your fine self this morning jon??


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> and how is your fine self this morning jon??


 
One is very good thank you, yourself?

Just taken little un to school, gonna feed the spids in a bit!


----------



## Dee_Williams

cool. 
and how old is your little one??


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> cool.
> and how old is your little one??


he is 6 in December!


----------



## Dee_Williams

aww my little girl is 6 in january. 

you working today hon??


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> aww my little girl is 6 in january.
> 
> you working today hon??


 
They grow up so fast!!

Yup im on at 1638 today then off sat and sun!


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> I really cant believe how blatantly childish some of you guys are.


 
Eh, who?


----------



## Dee_Williams

ahh that isn't so bad then. weekends off are nice.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> ahh that isn't so bad then. weekends off are nice.


Hmmm i prefer my days off during the week!

The house is empty and its quiet if i need to go out and do anything!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> Hmmm i prefer my days off during the week!
> 
> The house is empty and its quiet if i need to go out and do anything!!!


there is just no pleasing some people :roll:


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone! 

I had a dream that I had super powers and I could literally do anything. Was well awesome! It was also a bad dream so everyone was trying to kill me, but I could just swipe at them and they would all go flying. Or I could run so fast I would just disappear. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

that sounds pretty good kerry!!!
:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> that sounds pretty good kerry!!!
> :lol2:


I know! I was like jumping on top of buildings and everything. :lol2: If someone was behind a wall I could just break through the wall.


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> I know! I was like jumping on top of buildings and everything. :lol2: If someone was behind a wall I could just break through the wall.


has someone annoyed you lately?? :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> has someone annoyed you lately?? :gasp:


Yeah why? :blush: Not like massively but my personal trainer did annoy me yesterday.


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: that sounds so posh you know. :lol:

just wondered if you wanted super powers to batter someone.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: that sounds so posh you know. :lol:
> 
> just wondered if you wanted super powers to batter someone.


LOL! I am posh, no idea what you're talking about. :whistling2:

I suppose I do! I do want super powers to be able to lift heavier weights, I hate being a wimp. 

That doesn't explain the zombies though, I got bitten by a zombie to get the powers. :blush:


----------



## Bagger293

Dee_Williams said:


> Stuart is great





Jonb1982 said:


> I agree, Stuart is great





vivalabam said:


> Me too, Stuart is the greatest:blush:


Aww, thanks guys :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2:

bored much stuart??

and zombies?? hmm.......... i suggest less x box??


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Aww, thanks guys :flrt:


You're welcome! :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2:
> 
> bored much stuart??
> 
> and zombies?? hmm.......... i suggest less x box??


I don't even play any thing zombie related on my x box.:lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Bagger293 said:


> Aww, thanks guys :flrt:


 you div!!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

well he has at least made us all laugh. :lol2::flrt:


----------



## Bagger293

And now it's OFF I GO!!

To a job interview for an unpaid position! And I'm dead nervous :help:


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> And now it's OFF I GO!!
> 
> To a job interview for an unpaid position! And I'm dead nervous :help:


Good luck! I'm sure you will be fine. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

have fun hon. sort of.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Morning Internets!!!

Canny game of footy on Sunday ehh Jon???


----------



## Jonb1982

mcluskyisms said:


> Morning Internets!!!
> 
> Canny game of footy on Sunday ehh Jon???


Morning, it is indeed, I shall be watching it on tv!

Come on you spurs!


----------



## selina20

Hi guys XD


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Hi guys XD


Hiya!

Old world arboreals, one can climb the side of its enclosure, the other is struggling to grip, im sure I read this can mean its nearing a moult?

Or am I totally wrong?


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Old world arboreals, one can climb the side of its enclosure, the other is struggling to grip, im sure I read this can mean its nearing a moult?
> 
> Or am I totally wrong?


Sometimes i find when arbs are coming up for a moult they cant grip as well so struggle climbing shiny surfaces


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Sometimes i find when arbs are coming up for a moult they cant grip as well so struggle climbing shiny surfaces


Fanks!


----------



## vivalabam

I'm off to uni now! Not looking forward to it, I hate seminars. :bash:


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> I'm off to uni now! Not looking forward to it, I hate seminars. :bash:


I miss uni


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> I miss uni


I take it you started then had to drop out at some point then?


----------



## aussiesk8

selina20 said:


> I really cant believe how blatantly childish some of you guys are.


I dont know if im childish or just terrible at jokes Selina lol..... maybe both


----------



## Jonb1982

aussiesk8 said:


> I dont know if im childish or just terrible at jokes Selina lol..... maybe both


no, definately just childish! Lol


----------



## vivalabam

I'm back from uni! That was dreadful. :whip:

I'm now bored as I have to wait for my hair dye to do it's magic. :lol2:


----------



## selina20

aussiesk8 said:


> I dont know if im childish or just terrible at jokes Selina lol..... maybe both


Ermmm im thinking a mix of both hahaha


----------



## JustJack

Hey guys


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> I'm back from uni! That was dreadful. :whip:
> 
> I'm now bored as I have to wait for my hair dye to do it's magic. :lol2:


_I want to dye my hair but I'm not brave enough :blush:_


----------



## spinnin_tom

blaah


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> blaah


_blaah to you too :flrt:_


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _blaah to you too :flrt:_



a'right miss


----------



## Biggys

Hello Emmieeeeeee :flrt:
do you recon we can hold a convostation today with out this all kicking off ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Hello Emmieeeeeee :flrt:
> do you recon we can hold a convostation today with out this all kicking off ?


all :flrt: this ?

emmie- i can send the scorps : victory:


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> a'right miss


_You ok?_



Biggys said:


> Hello Emmieeeeeee :flrt:


_Just the person I was looking for :flrt:_
_Do you know anything about silver trapdoor spiders?_

_by the way edited for you :whistling2:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

Trootle said:


> Hey guys





_emmie_x_ said:


> _I want to dye my hair but I'm not brave enough :blush:_





spinnin_tom said:


> blaah





Biggys said:


> Hello Emmieeeeeee :flrt:
> do you recon we can hold a convostation today with out this all kicking off ?



evening all.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> evening all.


ait :notworthy:


----------



## Dee_Williams

spinnin_tom said:


> all :flrt: this ?
> 
> emmie- i can send the scorps : victory:


i am gonna sulk big style if it is flavidicus you know.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> i am gonna sulk big style if it is flavidicus you know.


it might be and i might have some left.. which i'm going to breed !!
if i have any surplus dee


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _You ok?_
> 
> 
> 
> _Just the person I was looking for :flrt:_
> _Do you know anything about silver trapdoor spiders?_
> 
> _by the way edited for you :whistling2:_


Awww :blush:

and I know abit about then hun 

What do you need to know ?



Dee_Williams said:


> evening all.


DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

spinnin_tom said:


> it might be and i might have some left.. which i'm going to breed !!
> if i have any surplus dee


hmph. i have been passed over. after already offering them to me. 
nice.

am going off to sulk now.


----------



## empirecook




----------



## Dee_Williams

empirecook said:


> image



blimey! hello stranger!


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> Awww :blush:
> 
> and I know abit about then hun
> 
> What do you need to know ?


_I'm trying to find general care about them but nothings coming up?:blush:_



Dee_Williams said:


> hmph. i have been passed over. after already offering them to me.
> nice.
> 
> am going off to sulk now.


_Dee can have the ones you have for me if she wants?_

_I can wait _​


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> image


DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDE

I missed you :blush:



_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm trying to find general care about them but nothings coming up?:blush:_
> 
> 
> 
> _Dee can have the ones you have for me if she wants?_​
> 
> _I can wait _​


 
Chat over MSN tis eaiser then ?


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Hey guys


Hello! sorry I've not text back, my phone is in the bottom of my bag some where lol!



_emmie_x_ said:


> _I want to dye my hair but I'm not brave enough :blush:_


Just do it, worst comes to worst just dye it a darker colour! What colours yours naturally? Mines dark blonde and goes ice blonde easily. :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> evening all.


Hey dee! How are you? 

I'm just about to go to the gym for an abs class, I must be mental! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm trying to find general care about them but nothings coming up?:blush:_
> 
> 
> 
> _Dee can have the ones you have for me if she wants?_
> 
> _I can wait _​


no hon. tisn't your fault. 

i am gonna do a biggish order off the german guy next year anyway.  at least i'll know ages and stuff then.


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> blimey! hello stranger!


I have been lurking around, Mainly too tired to post. :lol2:

How are you Dee? :2thumb:




Biggys said:


> DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDE
> 
> I missed you :blush:


:lol2:

At least someone has missed me I guess. :thumb:

Hows things been?


----------



## Dee_Williams

empirecook said:


> I have been lurking around, Mainly too tired to post. :lol2:
> 
> How are you Dee? :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> At least someone has missed me I guess. :thumb:
> 
> Hows things been?



aww i missed you to. (just a little bit though)

where've you been??????


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> aww i missed you to. (just a little bit though)
> 
> where've you been??????


Oh Give over women! :lol2: On a serious note, I miss your 18+ pics.
:whistling2:

I have Been Living life like a zombie recently (From medication). Also been chasing up job centre - they now owe me over £300 and still haven't sorted it out (I feel a little tarantula spree coming on). And looking for jobs...Got interview for the asda near me infact on the 18th. :blush:

My facebook got deleted  got an email from then saying I got deleted because my name was "click here". :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

empirecook said:


> Oh Give over women! :lol2: On a serious note, I miss your 18+ pics.
> :whistling2:
> 
> I have Been Living life like a zombie recently (From medication). Also been chasing up job centre - they now owe me over £300 and still haven't sorted it out (I feel a little tarantula spree coming on). And looking for jobs...Got interview for the asda near me infact on the 18th. :blush:
> 
> My facebook got deleted  got an email from then saying I got deleted because my name was "click here". :lol2:


no you are right. i didn't miss you at all.
did wonder where you wwere though. honest. :halo:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> :lol2:
> 
> At least someone has missed me I guess. :thumb:
> 
> Hows things been?


 
Been great thanks mate, settled into my new job really well 

Brought myself a new knife today and erm been working my arse off really :lol2:

you ?


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Been great thanks mate, settled into my new job really well
> 
> Brought myself a new knife today and erm been working my arse off really :lol2:
> 
> you ?


what kind of knife? I want to sell my marbles folded steel bowie knife if you're interested? It's the world war 2 pattern, replica of course, such a pretty knife and marbles make quality. This is the same style they had in the trenches, really nice piece of kit, unused.


----------



## spinnin_tom

got all (but one, don't ask) of my Euscorpius flavicaudis back from le bbc people.
good night filming, (s)emmie, allen will have film stars

dee, i'll message you k.


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> what kind of knife? I want to sell my marbles folded steel bowie knife if you're interested? It's the world war 2 pattern, replica of course, such a pretty knife and marbles make quality. This is the same style they had in the trenches, really nice piece of kit, unused.


CRIES

i want a new knife
mine is ancient


----------



## vivalabam

Hello everyone, I'm back from the gym, no more until Monday, give my poor aches and pains time to settle. :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> got all (but one, don't ask) of my Euscorpius flavicaudis back from le bbc people.
> good night filming, (s)emmie, allen will have film stars
> 
> dee, i'll message you k.


_Is it just me or does the first part make no sense?:blush:_


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Is it just me or does the first part make no sense?:blush:_


probably just you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> probably just you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


_Explain for the dumb dumb then?:lol2:_


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Explain for the dumb dumb then?:lol2:_


today i got the scorpions back from people who have been commissioned by the bbc, to get a film for natural world, which will air next year.


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> today i got the scorpions back from people who have been commissioned by the bbc, to get a film for natural world, which will air next year.


_Ooooo, I get you now :lol2:_


----------



## Biggys

you're a nutter emmie :flrt:

:lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> you're a nutter emmie :flrt:
> 
> :lol2:


_Well what can I say? I learnt from the best :flrt:_


----------



## Bagger293

I just napped for an hour =]


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Well what can I say? I learnt from the best :flrt:_
> 
> image


N'awwwwwww :flrt::flrt:

:blush:



Bagger293 said:


> I just napped for an hour =]


 

Nice 

I can't nap


----------



## snowgoose

Evening all 

Still not got my bloody sweet jars


----------



## _emmie_x_

snowgoose said:


> Evening all
> 
> Still not got my bloody sweet jars


_Heya hun :flrt:_


----------



## empirecook

Broken Goat - YouTube

:lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Heya hun :flrt:_


erm, Hello?


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> Broken Goat - YouTube
> 
> :lol2:


I haven't been watching that for like 10mins laughing my arse off at all :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Evening all
> 
> Still not got my bloody sweet jars


Hey ya Jake, that sucks, I was expecting my centipede tank today and it never came, I'm well annoyed I wanted to get the rehoming of the evil monster done! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Goat Yelling Like A Man - YouTube

:lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Hey ya Jake, that sucks, I was expecting my centipede tank today and it never came, I'm well annoyed I wanted to get the rehoming of the evil monster done! :lol2:


Hey Kerry 

Yes, that sucks big time 

Hopefully everything will arrive tomorrow and we can all be happy and merry re-housing our various inverts 

( OMG that sounded so gay :lol2


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> Goat Yelling Like A Man - YouTube
> 
> :lol2:


Best Cry Ever - YouTube :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Hey Kerry
> 
> Yes, that sucks big time
> 
> Hopefully everything will arrive tomorrow and we can all be happy and merry re-housing our various inverts
> 
> ( OMG that sounded so gay :lol2


LOL! It did a little. :whistling2:

Well I hope mine doesn't arrive until Tuesday, it's getting delivered to the OHs dads work, hope no one steals it. :whip:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> LOL! It did a little. :whistling2:
> 
> Well I hope mine doesn't arrive until Tuesday, it's getting delivered to the OHs dads work, hope no one steals it. :whip:


:lol:

Oh, why can't it be delivered before Tuesday?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> :lol:
> 
> Oh, why can't it be delivered before Tuesday?


Well it can, but his dad won't be there to collect it until Tuesday. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Well it can, but his dad won't be there to collect it until Tuesday. :lol2:


Ah, I see 

I was planning to feed the mantids today, but decided not to as they look a little plump at the mo :lol2:

Will see how they are looking tomorrow and decide if I can take 2 hours out of my life to feed them all :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> Best Cry Ever - YouTube :no1:


Go on that and press 99 55 44 55

He sings twinkle twinkle little star :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> Ah, I see
> 
> I was planning to feed the mantids today, but decided not to as they look a little plump at the mo :lol2:
> 
> Will see how they are looking tomorrow and decide if I can take 2 hours out of my life to feed them all :lol2:


2 hours!?! 

:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Ah, I see
> 
> I was planning to feed the mantids today, but decided not to as they look a little plump at the mo :lol2:
> 
> Will see how they are looking tomorrow and decide if I can take 2 hours out of my life to feed them all :lol2:


2 hours?! Bloody hell that's a mission, you're worrying me now, I have loads of ooths to hatch. :blush:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> 2 hours?! Bloody hell that's a mission, you're worrying me now, I have loads of ooths to hatch. :blush:


_Ooooo, what species?_


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> 2 hours!?!
> 
> :lol2:





vivalabam said:


> 2 hours?! Bloody hell that's a mission, you're worrying me now, I have loads of ooths to hatch. :blush:


Well :lol:

If you think about it, it's not too bad.

110 mantids in 120 mins. That's just over a minute per mantid :2thumb:

Oh, and I ordered some more mantids so have to pay for them tomorrow :whistling2:


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> Go on that and press 99 55 44 55
> 
> He sings twinkle twinkle little star :lol2:


How about?

A shock in the nuts!! - YouTube :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

I have to go and feed my mantids..

But run out of flies so will have to take ALL the sub out of the pots..Because the roaches burrow .. MISSION! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Ooooo, what species?_


Orchids and congos! Got 3 orchid ooths and 4 congos ooths. :blush:



snowgoose said:


> Well :lol:
> 
> If you think about it, it's not too bad.
> 
> 110 mantids in 120 mins. That's just over a minute per mantid :2thumb:
> 
> Oh, and I ordered some more mantids so have to pay for them tomorrow :whistling2:


That is pretty good to be fair, it takes us over an hour to feed 20. :lol2:



Trootle said:


> I have to go and feed my mantids..
> 
> But run out of flies so will have to take ALL the sub out of the pots..Because the roaches burrow .. MISSION! :lol2:


I have to feed my froggles! I love doing it, it's so fun. :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Orchids and congos! Got 3 orchid ooths and 4 congos ooths. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> That is pretty good to be fair, it takes us over an hour to feed 20. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to feed my froggles! I love doing it, it's so fun. :flrt:


PM me when the ooths hatch please!! 

Will definatley be interested! |


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Orchids and congos! Got 3 orchid ooths and 4 congos ooths. :blush:


_If you have any luck with the Orchid ooths, I'd be interested :blush:_


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> How about?
> 
> A shock in the nuts!! - YouTube :lol2:


Bwahahaha :lol2:


Stupid Goat Licks an Electric Fence - YouTube


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> PM me when the ooths hatch please!!
> 
> Will definatley be interested! |


Will do! I need to mist them tonight actually. :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _If you have any luck with the Orchid ooths, I'd be interested :blush:_


Ok I'll let you know if they hatch! :lol2:


----------



## Dayle

evening everyone, just got home from work, ugh what a long day lol! How is everyone?


----------



## spinnin_tom

kerry, do your horned frogs shout?

hi dayle


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> CRIES
> 
> i want a new knife
> mine is ancient


Fifty quid and it's yours. Not many of these around in this country dude... I got this from Vermont.


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> Fifty quid and it's yours. Not many of these around in this country dude... I got this from Vermont.


 
notgot that much money, saving for seas and i don't have ANYTHING yet lol
plus mum said NO


----------



## Dee_Williams

evening all.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> evening all.


 
hey dee.
i have 2 E.flavicaudis if you're interested even though you're selling up i thought ?


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> what kind of knife? I want to sell my marbles folded steel bowie knife if you're interested? It's the world war 2 pattern, replica of course, such a pretty knife and marbles make quality. This is the same style they had in the trenches, really nice piece of kit, unused.


 
PM a price fella 

And a little Puma sheath knife


----------



## JustJack

My little baby H.Mysore has passed away


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> PM a price fella
> 
> And a little Puma sheath knife


_You're knife mad :lol2:_


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Your knife mad :lol2:_


I am :blush:

Well I gotta mix my hobbies up a little


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Your knife mad :lol2:_


 no, you knife mad.

it's like really bad english lol


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> I am :blush:
> 
> Well I gotta mix my hobbies up a little


_If there's ever a war I know who I'm going to live with :whistling2::lol2:_


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> kerry, do your horned frogs shout?
> 
> hi dayle


Nope, I think I've heard one make a noise once, but generally they are silent. Unless Prince lets lost out of his crater and smacks his head on the side, sounds like thunder. :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> evening all.


Hey ya Dee!


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> no, you knife mad.
> 
> it's like really bad english lol


 
Fail


It's

You're knife mad.

:Na_Na_Na_Na:



_emmie_x_ said:


> _If there's ever a war I know who I'm going to live with :whistling2::lol2:_


Fine by me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Nope, I think I've heard one make a noise once, but generally they are silent. Unless Prince lets lost out of his crater and smacks his head on the side, sounds like thunder. :lol2:


so the little hole is home ?
why do people give them so much space ? 

i don't like horned frogs, but what phibs eat roaches?


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> notgot that much money, saving for seas and i don't have ANYTHING yet lol
> plus mum said NO


Suppose a bull whip's out of the question then?!


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> so the little hole is home ?
> why do people give them so much space ?
> 
> i don't like horned frogs, but what phibs eat roaches?


Yeah, they make them self a hole, stay there a couple of weeks, then move homes. :lol2:

I don't give mine massive amounts of space, they do have plenty of room to move though. 

Why not? they are cute! :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> Suppose a bull whip's out of the question then?!


a what what?


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Fifty quid and it's yours. Not many of these around in this country dude... I got this from Vermont.


missed this post, how long can you hold it for, and can you accept a postal order ?


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> missed this post, how long can you hold it for, and can you accept a postal order ?


I can hold it until you want it Jacky. Would take a PO and send when it's cashed, not an issue. I'd say £55 with the postage, send it RMSD


----------



## Dee_Williams

kris74 said:


> Suppose a bull whip's out of the question then?!



:mf_dribble: are you selling one??????????????????


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> I can hold it until you want it Jacky. Would take a PO and send when it's cashed, not an issue. I'd say £55 with the postage, send it RMSD


Sounds bloody brilliant to me fella : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> :mf_dribble: are you selling one??????????????????


 
are you in to whips, dee :whistling2:


----------



## Dayle

What are horned frogs like to keep bam? im toying with getting one myself


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> a what what?



A Ron Allen special. I got his 1st fancy plaited handled whip, unique and no law againt is as it's classed as an agricultural tool :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dayle said:


> What are horned frogs like to keep bam? im toying with getting one myself


They are great fun! The bigger ones are better, so if you can get one that's at least 3 inches. 

They don't move a lot, but feeding is awesome, they proper go for it. :lol2:

They are really easy to keep, fresh water every day(shallow water dish, no deeper than their nose), food once every day- other day. Temps around 80 at one end mid 70s the other, not overly damp. then that's it. :lol2:


----------



## Dayle

Hmmm, may have sealed the deal, now i just need to find room amongst the viv room lol Hmm!


----------



## vivalabam

Dayle said:


> Hmmm, may have sealed the deal, now i just need to find room amongst the viv room lol Hmm!


Haha get a little one, they hardly take up any room then! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

have i wandered into amphib off topic by mistake again? :gasp:


----------



## Dayle

haha true, soon as ive rehoused my boas ill have the space lol


----------



## Dayle

Haha my bad sorry 




Dee_Williams said:


> have i wandered into amphib off topic by mistake again? :gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

mind you, tis meant to be off topic so i guess froggles are ok really. :hmm:


----------



## Reptile Stef

*What t to buy next?*

Right guys, 

As I've had abit of a crap day today like speeding fine and getting my ankle crushed at work by a Luton van, 

I'm gonna treat myself to another T tomorrow at scales and fangs in Southend Essex but not sure what to go for next. 

I've already got 

2 avics avics
2 avics versicolor 
1 venz sun tiger
1 Indian ornamental
3 green bottle blues
1 pumpkin patch
1 Mexican red knee
1 chile Rose 
1 blue fang
1 p. Formosa ornamental 
1 Peruvian black and White 
1 new river rust rump
1 salmon pink bird eater
1 goliath bird eater
2 m/f Brazilian black and White 
1 trap door
1 Mexican red rump
1 cobalt blue 
1 orange baboon
1 horned baboon 
1 Mexican black velvet
1 false widow spider


So guys I have a few T's but one more ain't gonna hurt.

Any ideas????? :whistling2: :whistling2:

Thanks


----------



## selina20

Reptile Stef said:


> Right guys,
> 
> As I've had abit of a crap day today like speeding fine and getting my ankle crushed at work by a Luton van,
> 
> I'm gonna treat myself to another T tomorrow at scales and fangs in Southend Essex but not sure what to go for next.
> 
> I've already got
> 
> 2 avics avics
> 2 avics versicolor
> 1 venz sun tiger
> 1 Indian ornamental
> 3 green bottle blues
> 1 pumpkin patch
> 1 Mexican red knee
> 1 chile Rose
> 1 blue fang
> 1 p. Formosa ornamental
> 1 Peruvian black and White
> 1 new river rust rump
> 1 salmon pink bird eater
> 1 goliath bird eater
> 2 m/f Brazilian black and White
> 1 trap door
> 1 Mexican red rump
> 1 cobalt blue
> 1 orange baboon
> 1 horned baboon
> 1 Mexican black velvet
> 1 false widow spider
> 
> 
> So guys I have a few T's but one more ain't gonna hurt.
> 
> Any ideas????? :whistling2: :whistling2:
> 
> Thanks


B.albopilosum


----------



## spinnin_tom

i think you should get the horned or orange baboon


out of curiosity, how much is the falsie?


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> i think you should get the horned or orange baboon
> 
> 
> out of curiosity, how much is the falsie?


Hes already got an OBT


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I'd love a few false widows in a nice natural setup :flrt:_

_I got bitten by a false widow still have the scar to prove it :blush:_


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'd love a few false widows in a nice natural setup :flrt:_
> 
> _I got bitten by a false widow still have the scar to prove it :blush:_


I have a tub of slings, I'm looking to get rid of :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'd love a few false widows in a nice natural setup :flrt:_
> 
> _I got bitten by a false widow still have the scar to prove it :blush:_


bite report.. GO !!

oh, and pictures

tyler i put my spiderlings outside, in the tub with the lid off about 3 months ago, most have stayed or not been eaten and i'm not feeding them or nout


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> bite report.. GO !!
> 
> oh, and pictures
> 
> tyler i put my spiderlings outside, in the tub with the lid off about 3 months ago, most have stayed or not been eaten and i'm not feeding them or nout


I was more subtle seeing if Emmie wanted them.... :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I was more subtle seeing if Emmie wanted them.... :lol2:


 
ohhh
i mean they sell for lots of money, emmie you should take tylers ones as they're normally expensive


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> bite report.. GO !!
> 
> oh, and pictures


_It was 3/4 years ago :lol2:_

_I was at school and felt a sharp pinch then burning it must of crawled up my coat and as I scratched my arm I must of arrgravated it:blush:_
_Felt slight flu like symptoms, the bite mark was raised with a ring round it, painful but slightly itchy_
_Few days later it started going purple, now i'm left with a scar/dent(like a TB jab scar) in my arm and its still tender to press_

_I know it was a false widow because I saw it drop from out my sleeve_



Biggys said:


> I was more subtle seeing if Emmie wanted them.... :lol2:


_I'd love them when i've got some money spare but slings :gasp: they must be teeny..._


----------



## Reptile Stef

I already have a horned baboon and orange baboon.

False widow I got for free at cold blooded in rainham Essex when I bought a few T's. 

Little free be. :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

not that small


----------



## spinnin_tom

Reptile Stef said:


> I already have a horned baboon and orange baboon.


are you not allowed more than one of each?


----------



## snowgoose

Reptile Stef said:


> I already have a horned baboon and orange baboon.
> 
> False widow I got for free at cold blooded in rainham Essex when I bought a few T's.
> 
> Little free be. :2thumb:


Grab yourself another Haplopelma sp


----------



## Reptile Stef

Yeah but I'd like something different that I don't already have. 
Maybe arboreal T or terrestrial T.


----------



## Dee_Williams

p.met.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Reptile Stef said:


> Yeah but I'd like something different that I don't already have.
> Maybe arboreal T or terrestrial T.


 
(used to be Avic) versicolor ?


----------



## snowgoose

Reptile Stef said:


> Yeah but I'd like something different that I don't already have.
> Maybe arboreal T or terrestrial T.


Ok, H.maculata ?


----------



## Reptile Stef

P. Met did come across my mind and another cobalt blue not sure.


----------



## _emmie_x_

Reptile Stef said:


> Yeah but I'd like something different that I don't already have.
> Maybe arboreal T or terrestrial T.


_P. pulcher :flrt:_
_M. balfouri :flrt:_


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'd love them when i've got some money spare but slings :gasp: they must be teeny..._


Don't worry about the money, think of it as a gift


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Don't worry about the money, think of it as a gift


where is it?

WHERE IS IT?

Oh, found it....


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> where is it?
> 
> WHERE IS IT?
> 
> Oh, found it....


You finally found your penis ?


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> You finally found your penis ?


no, I was vomiting at your talking to Emmie.

Me thinks someone has an ickle wickle crushy wushy 

Haha


----------



## Reptile Stef

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

snowgoose said:


> no, I was vomiting at your talking to Emmie.
> 
> Me thinks someone has an ickle wickle crushy wushy
> 
> Haha


_Who wouldn't? I mean I am like totally (not) gorgeous :whistling2:_

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> no, I was vomiting at your talking to Emmie.
> 
> Me thinks someone has an ickle wickle crushy wushy
> 
> Haha


Nope 

If I had a crush I would have said something like, Swallow biatch there is people starving in africa, then laughed, and taken the slap like a man :lol2:

:whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Nope
> 
> If I had a crush I would have said something like, Swallow biatch there is people starving in africa, then laughed, and taken the slap like a man :lol2:
> 
> :whistling2:


well, just randomly saying that isn't going to get you far with her


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Who wouldn't? I mean I am like totally (not) gorgeous :whistling2:_
> 
> :lol2:


 
we wouldn't know, we don't know what you look like

that's seductive font, so i reckon that might reflect ??

yes/no ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

biggys said:


> nope
> 
> if i had a crush i would have said something like, swallow biatch there is people starving in africa, then laughed, and taken the slap like a man :lol2:
> 
> :whistling2:


 
smooooth


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> Nope
> 
> If I had a crush I would have said something like, Swallow biatch there is people starving in africa, then laughed, and taken the slap like a man :lol2:
> 
> :whistling2:


_You did say that earlier on msn :whistling2:_
_Or am I ment to keep that shush?:lol2:_


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> well, just randomly saying that isn't going to get you far with her


I know, I just love that quote so thought I'd try and work it into the convo :blush:

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _You did say that earlier on msn :whistling2:_
> _Or am I ment to keep that shush?:lol2:_


Meant to keep it shush :blush: :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _You did say that earlier on msn :whistling2:_
> _Or am I ment to keep that shush?:lol2:_


 bless him, get some new material ty


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> bless him, get some new material ty


Shu'up I said it, then thought I'll just share it else where so neh :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> we wouldn't know, we don't know what you look like
> 
> that's seductive font, so i reckon that might reflect ??
> 
> yes/no ?











_meee:flrt:_

_My font is seductive?:lol2:_


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> no, I was vomiting at your talking to Emmie.
> 
> Me thinks someone has an ickle wickle crushy wushy
> 
> Haha


Legend! : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> image
> _meee:flrt:_
> 
> _My font is seductive?:lol2:_


 
FIT

yeah, it's all little and lady-like :blush:


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> image
> _meee:flrt:_
> 
> _My font is seductive?:lol2:_


 
Yeah it is actually, emmie :blush:

and 










*+*










=

Emmie x



Fact :mf_dribble: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Legend! : victory:


you aren't liking the idea of abit of competition then fella ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> image


 
who's that :mf_dribble:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> you aren't liking the idea of abit of competition then fella ?


Get over yourself Ty..


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> who's that :mf_dribble:


first one - Megan Fox

Second - Amy Lee


----------



## vivalabam

Oh no, my GBB is on her back. I hate this. She always does it to me, all my others I just look at all nice and perfect out of the moult, this one always flips right as I'm about to look at her.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> who's that :mf_dribble:


Amy Leigh, from evansence(sp)

She is hot and I would, many times,

would I get to....well we all know the answer :lol2:



Trootle said:


> Get over yourself Ty..


I am dude :flrt:


----------



## _emmie_x_

snowgoose said:


> first one - Megan Fox
> 
> Second - Amy Lee


_I thought you was a girl :blush::blush:_

_:lol2:_


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> first one - Megan Fox
> 
> Second - Amy Lee


 
the second one would get it

megan fox is a fish


----------



## Biggys

Bwahahaha :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Amy Leigh, from evansence(sp)
> 
> She is hot and I would, many times,
> 
> would I get to....well we all know the answer :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I am dude :flrt:


Any LEE NOT Leigh 



_emmie_x_ said:


> _I thought you was a girl :blush::blush:_
> 
> _:lol2:_


Thanks :lol2: : victory:



spinnin_tom said:


> the second one would get it
> 
> megan fox is a fish


There are better pics of her around, Ty just found one of the worse lol


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> the second one would get it
> 
> megan fox is a fish


But she does have some sexy lips :lol2:

But now you compared her to a fish, sexy fish lips isn't that attractive :lol2:

but Yeah Amy lee would get it :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> you aren't liking the idea of abit of competition then fella ?





Trootle said:


> Get over yourself Ty..





Biggys said:


> I am dude :flrt:


Give it a rest you two... 

Unless you're going to fight over me, then it's ok. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Any LEE NOT Leigh


Sorry dude :lol2:









snowgoose said:


> There are better pics of her around, Ty just found one of the worse lol


 
I found a good one, but it wasn't appropriate :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Give it a rest you two...
> 
> Unless you're going to fight over me, then it's ok. :whistling2:


Seems I'll have to have you seeing as no-one else is worried :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> but Yeah Amy lee would get it :lol2:


yup.
but there's better at the girls school across from the mine :blush:


----------



## _emmie_x_

snowgoose said:


> Any LEE NOT Leigh
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks :lol2: : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> There are better pics of her around, Ty just found one of the worse lol


_Its AMY NOT Any :Na_Na_Na_Na:_

_Oh and your welcome :lol2:_


----------



## selina20

Amy Lee looks like a dog in real life lol Sharon Den Adel is a lot prettier:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Give it a rest you two...
> 
> Unless you're going to fight over me, then it's ok. :whistling2:


WE could fight over you 

But at least not use stupid african chat up lines..


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Give it a rest you two...
> 
> Unless you're going to fight over me, then it's ok. :whistling2:


Sorry Kerry :blush:

and nope, I don't want another row on here. :lol2:

and anyway why would we have to fight over you, I thought you loved me.......  :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Sorry dude :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a good one, but it wasn't appropriate :lol2:












There :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Seems I'll have to have you seeing as no-one else is worried :lol2:


Well ok then, there's fresh meat in here now, I'm just not interesting any more.  

At least when I was being drooled over no one got in any fights, we were all chums. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Amy Lee looks like a dog in real life lol Sharon Den Adel is a lot prettier:
> 
> image


She doesn't do it for me :blush:



Trootle said:


> WE could fight over you
> 
> But at least not use stupid africain chat up lines..


 
Or African ones.......


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Well ok then, there's fresh meat in here now, I'm just not interesting any more.
> 
> At least when I was being drooled over no one got in any fights, we were all chums. :whistling2:


:gasp::blush::blush:

:lol2:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> She doesn't do it for me :blush:


Yet you like Amy Lee what is wrong with you lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

i fresh and there's like 5 new posts


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> WE could fight over you
> 
> But at least not use stupid africain chat up lines..





Biggys said:


> Sorry Kerry :blush:
> 
> and nope, I don't want another row on here. :lol2:
> 
> and anyway why would we have to fight over you, I thought you loved me.......  :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


No, it's quite ok! It's less creepy this way, at least she is near your age, not a guardian like I am. :whistling2:



snowgoose said:


> image
> 
> There :lol2:


I'd deffinitely do her, or Jessica Biel, Or Jessica Alba, I also fell in love with Kayla Collins she is like the perfect play boy bunny. :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Well ok then, there's fresh meat in here now, I'm just not interesting any more.
> 
> At least when I was being drooled over no one got in any fights, we were all chums. :whistling2:


good, that's sorted then  Kerry is MINE


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> :gasp::blush::blush:
> 
> :lol2:


I'm glad you're here. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'd deffinitely do her, or *Jessica Biel, Or Jessica Alba,* I also fell in love with Kayla Collins she is like the perfect play boy bunny. :flrt:


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:





selina20 said:


> Yet you like Amy Lee what is wrong with you lol


She is hot, that ckick looks like she got hit with the business end of an axe :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> good, that's sorted then  Kerry is MINE


*points to sig* :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

a terrible chat up line
"well if you don't want tyler or jack, you must want me " - jake


----------



## Dee_Williams

he lives in the wilds of scotland, what od you expect??


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> a terrible chat up line
> "well if you don't want tyler or jack, you must want me " - jake


_Don't worry you can have Dee or Tyler :whistling2:_

_:lol2:_


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> a terrible chat up line
> "well if you don't want tyler or jack, you must want me " - jake


See I quite like that logic :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Don't worry you can have Dee or Tyler :whistling2:_
> 
> _:lol2:_


Or Callum, he normally comes here every now and again trying to chat up anyone. :whistling2:

Last time it was his cousin...


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> he lives in the wilds of scotland, what od you expect??


ahaha is it like a 10:1 man:woman ratio?



_emmie_x_ said:


> _Don't worry you can have Dee or Tyler :whistling2:_
> 
> _:lol2:_


 
BOTH


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Or Callum, he normally comes here every now and again trying to chat up anyone. :whistling2:
> 
> Last time it was his cousin...


 
Callum is a G. you only live once
plus he's coming round my house next friday :no1:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Or Callum, he normally comes here every now and again trying to chat up anyone. :whistling2:
> 
> Last time it was his cousin...


_Who's he?:blush:_


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> Callum is a G. you only live once
> plus he's coming round my house next friday :no1:


Sounds like a nice date! You cooking him dinner? :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Who's he?:blush:_


You'll know when he comes on! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Sounds like a nice date! You cooking him dinner? :whistling2:


no we're going out


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> Callum is a G. you only live once
> plus he's coming round my house next friday :no1:












:whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> *points to sig* :whistling2:


sorted then


----------



## Dee_Williams

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Don't worry you can have Dee or Tyler :whistling2:_
> 
> _:lol2:_


thanks but i think i am quite capable of sorting myself out. i don't need offered. : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> :whistling2:


 
**** off tyler
i hate you : victory:

you need to get a screenshot of your messed up search history


----------



## selina20




----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


>


 
eughh tell me about it


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> no we're going out


Swit swew. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Swit swew. :whistling2:


 
do what kerry?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> **** off tyler
> i hate you : victory:
> 
> you need to get a screenshot of your messed up search history


Reptiles...
Knives...
RFUK...
stuff :whistling2:...
msn...

Thinks thats about it :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> do what kerry?


Like a wolf whistle thing, I can't do it in real life, I can't do it on the forum either apparently! :blush:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> do what kerry?


 Wolf whistle dude :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Like a wolf whistle thing, I can't do it in real life, I can't do it on the forum either apparently! :blush:


_I thought it was spelt like twit twoo :blush::lol2:_


----------



## Dee_Williams

anyone got anything exciting planned for the weekend?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Reptiles...
> Knives...
> RFUK...
> stuff :whistling2:...
> msn...
> 
> Thinks thats about it :lol2:


elaborate on stuff




vivalabam said:


> Like a wolf whistle thing, I can't do it in real life, I can't do it on the forum either apparently! :blush:





Biggys said:


> Wolf whistle dude :lol2:


oh, i see
we're not really going out to eat btw lol


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I thought it was spelt like twit twoo :blush::lol2:_


Probably. :blush:



Dee_Williams said:


> anyone got anything exciting planned for the weekend?


Frog day! :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> anyone got anything exciting planned for the weekend?


I'm buggering off fishing for the first time this year 

You ?


----------



## Dee_Williams

spinnin_tom said:


> elaborate on stuff


please do not make him. the thread will get bumped to 18+ then likely.


----------



## selina20

Honestly guys put your man parts away.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> please do not make him. the thread will get bumped to 18+ then likely.


Agreed! :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> please do not make him. the thread will get bumped to 18+ then likely.


 
quite so, dee

DON'T ELABORATE, TYLER


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> Honestly guys put your man parts away.


Ok Selina.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> elaborate on stuff


Rage comics, funny pictures, and adult stuff :lol2:


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> Ok Selina.


You have manparts??? I would never of guessed :gasp::gasp::gasp:. Does Jake know???


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> You have manparts??? I would never of guessed :gasp::gasp::gasp:. Does Jake know???


He will do soon! :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> You have manparts??? I would never of guessed :gasp::gasp::gasp:. Does Jake know???


 
jake has lady parts :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Biggys said:


> Rage comics, funny pictures, and adult stuff :lol2:


phew you didn't elaborate too much


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> He will do soon! :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


You might make him feel self conscious about his own parts.................... if he has any that is


----------



## Dee_Williams

i tihkn he is hiding. :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> You might make him feel self conscious about his own parts.................... if he has any that is


Well, I shall let you all know. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> i tihkn he is hiding. :gasp:


I'm here :lol2:

Just no idea what to say to any of this haha


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> Well, I shall let you all know. :lol2:


Arent worms both sexes anyway lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> i tihkn he is hiding. :gasp:


he may be a she after all.
so could i

oh wait no, you've all seen me
dammit, cover blown


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> phew you didn't elaborate too much


Adult stuff being knives, and air rifles of course


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> Arent worms both sexes anyway lol


I don't know, but I wonder if I cut him in half if both sides will keep wiggling... :hmm:


----------



## Dee_Williams

snowgoose said:


> I'm here :lol2:
> 
> Just no idea what to say to any of this haha


but, we are going ot be auctioning you off shortly jake.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Adult stuff being knives, and air rifles of course


 
course : victory:

do you like hardcore air rifling?


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> I'm here :lol2:
> 
> Just no idea what to say to any of this haha


 
think the idea is just don't read into things and play along lol


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> I don't know, but I wonder if I cut him in half if both sides will keep wiggling... :hmm:


Could be an interesting addition to the Kama sutra


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> course : victory:
> 
> do you like *hardcore air rifling*?


I'm sure that is code for something :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I'm sure that is code for something :lol2:


 don't understand
i meant like air rifles where you shoot each other

no code/anything else intended :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> Could be an interesting addition to the Kama sutra


:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> Could be an interesting addition to the Kama sutra


gd selina, always lowering the tone

naah, i think he would actually die, bubble burst :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## selina20

spinnin_tom said:


> gd selina, always lowering the tone
> 
> naah, i think he would actually die, bubble burst :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I wasnt lowering the tone at all. Im not the one that admitted he liked hardcore gunning lol


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> but, we are going ot be auctioning you off shortly jake.


no you bloody aint :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> no you bloody aint :lol2:


I'll take £10 for him, any takers? :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> I wasnt lowering the tone at all. Im not the one that admitted he liked hardcore gunning lol


i don'tunderstand, i meant guns, nothing else lol P:


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> I'll take £10 for him, any takers? :whistling2:


thats far too high he comes from Southampton afterall


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> thats far too high he comes from Southampton afterall


I knew I was aiming too high.


----------



## Dee_Williams

snowgoose said:


> no you bloody aint :lol2:


meh i'll give a tenner for him if you pay the postage.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> meh i'll give a tenner for him if you pay the postage.


Deal! :flrt:

Edit: Is that for next day delivery?


----------



## snowgoose

bloody people :lol2:

I'd be better bidding on myself


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> Deal! :flrt:
> 
> Edit: Is that for next day delivery?


Shes gota build a pen for him 1st lol


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> bloody people :lol2:
> 
> I'd be better bidding on myself


I was going to offer a button, a ball of the finest belly button fluff and a half eaten apple


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> Shes gota build a pen for him 1st lol


Good point, I've not had him litter trained, so Dee you may need a litter tray.


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> I was going to offer a button, a ball of the finest belly button fluff and a half eaten apple


Hmmm, The apple is a little temping, I've not had one in a while. :hmm:


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> Hmmm, The apple is a little temping, I've not had one in a while. :hmm:


My son has chewed all the skin off it and even given it a wash


----------



## snowgoose

I don't think I need to say anything more tonight :lol:


----------



## selina20

snowgoose said:


> I don't think I need to say anything more tonight :lol:


Maybe say that you are impressed that Dee thinks you are worth a whole £10


----------



## _emmie_x_

snowgoose said:


> I don't think I need to say anything more tonight :lol:


:lol2:
_Bet your loving all the attention :lol2:_


----------



## selina20

_emmie_x_ said:


> :lol2:
> _Bet your loving all the attention :lol2:_


Hes a manwhore of course he does lol


----------



## snowgoose

selina20 said:


> Maybe say that you are impressed that Dee thinks you are worth a whole £10


yeah ok :lol2:



_emmie_x_ said:


> :lol2:
> _Bet your loving all the attention :lol2:_


I've had better attention in the past tbh lol


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> yeah ok :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had better attention in the past tbh lol


I only asked you about spidersmate, I wouldn't count that as attention :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> I only asked you about spidersmate, I wouldn't count that as attention :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


well, I wasn't meaning you then


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> My son has chewed all the skin off it and even given it a wash


Sounds yummy. :whistling2:


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> Sounds yummy. :whistling2:


Also the hamster had a cheeky nibble so it cant taste that bad lol


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> well, I wasn't meaning you then


WHo else could you possible mean then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> Also the hamster had a cheeky nibble so it cant taste that bad lol


Well that's just gross, I couldn't possibly have it now. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> WHo else could you possible mean then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


There are more on the list :lol2:

Yes, I have a list :lol:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> There are more on the list :lol2:
> 
> Yes, I have a list :lol:


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Where abouts am I sitting on the list ? :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Where abouts am I sitting on the list ? :whistling2::lol2:


due to the lack of boobies, you kinda near the bottom :lol2:


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> Well that's just gross, I couldn't possibly have it now. :whistling2:


I would rather eat something the hamster has nibbled than my son. He has a slight obcession with his manhood atm


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> I would rather eat something the hamster has nibbled than my son. He has a slight obcession with his manhood atm


LMAO! Nice... I think I'll take Dees £10 then. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> due to the lack of boobies, you kinda near the bottom :lol2:


:rotfl:

That = Epic :notworthy:


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> LMAO! Nice... I think I'll take Dees £10 then. :whistling2:


I thought my offer was pretty reasonable lol. Hes not litter trained or registered lol. Is he vaccinated?


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> I thought my offer was pretty reasonable lol. Hes not litter trained or registered lol. Is he vaccinated?


No, hasn't been castrated either.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> No, hasn't been castrated either.


:shock:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> due to the lack of boobies, you kinda near the bottom :lol2:


so i'm near the top then?


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> No, hasn't been castrated either.


You can get free vouchers on the NHS i think


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening folks


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> You can get free vouchers on the NHS i think


 
what, to be castrated?




Jonb1982 said:


> Evening folks


 
ait jon


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> You can get free vouchers on the NHS i think


Ooo I might have to get some of those! 



Jonb1982 said:


> Evening folks


Hey ya!


----------



## _emmie_x_

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening folks


_'ello:flrt:_


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening folks


hiya :no1:


----------



## Jonb1982

Hows everyone, ive just finished work, woo


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Hows everyone, ive just finished work, woo


Have you got the weekend off?


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Have you got the weekend off?


yup! Back monday morning at 0511!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> yup! Back monday morning at 0511!


Ah right that's good! Not so much at the early morning start. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

snowgoose said:


> I don't think I need to say anything more tonight :lol:


i am sad you don't want me to win the auction. 




selina20 said:


> Maybe say that you are impressed that Dee thinks you are worth a whole £10


see! selina knows it's a good offer! 



snowgoose said:


> due to the lack of boobies, you kinda near the bottom :lol2:


i have them! :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Ah right that's good! Not so much at the early morning start. :lol2:


You do get used to it, plus im finished for just after lunch so it isnt all bad!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> You do get used to it, plus im finished for just after lunch so it isnt all bad!


:lol2: I still couldn't get up that early, it's crazy!


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I still couldn't get up that early, it's crazy!


The amount I get paid motivates me to get out of bed lol


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> The amount I get paid motivates me to get out of bed lol


I never really thought of train drivers earning a lot of money, but I suppose you would, it's a bit of a responsibility!


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I still couldn't get up that early, it's crazy!


Im used to it with the kids lol


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> Im used to it with the kids lol


In that case I'm never having kids. :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I never really thought of train drivers earning a lot of money, but I suppose you would, it's a bit of a responsibility!


Depending which company you work for you get 35 to 52k a year, im somewhere in the middle!


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> In that case I'm never having kids. :whistling2:


Tbh im pretty lucky my kids go bed at 7 and wake up between 7 and 10am lol


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Im used to it with the kids lol


Me too lol


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Depending which company you work for you get 35 to 52k a year, im somewhere in the middle!


Seriously?! I think I've found my new career path! What kind of qualifications do you need?



selina20 said:


> Tbh im pretty lucky my kids go bed at 7 and wake up between 7 and 10am lol


Bed at 7, that's crazy! I feel weird going to bed at half 10. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

mine must be an angel. :halo:

she goes to bed half 7 and gets up about half 7.


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> Bed at 7, that's crazy! I feel weird going to bed at half 10. :lol2:


They are only little lol. Plus Jess sleeps majority of the day anyway. When shes awake all she does is blabber on. I have a feeling once she starts talking there will be no shutting her up haha


----------



## JustJack

*checks to see if the coast is clear*

Evening guys


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> They are only little lol. Plus Jess sleeps majority of the day anyway. When shes awake all she does is blabber on. I have a feeling once she starts talking there will be no shutting her up haha


:lol2: That's not a bad thing, well... It might be if you have a headache. :whistling2:


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: That's not a bad thing, well... It might be if you have a headache. :whistling2:


Hahahaha i think shes just a typical girl lmao. Whereas my son just dont want to talk :gasp::gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> Hahahaha i think shes just a typical girl lmao. Whereas my son just dont want to talk :gasp::gasp:


Maybe it will get him to talk more, he'll never get heard otherwise. :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Bored! Bored! Bored!_


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> Maybe it will get him to talk more, he'll never get heard otherwise. :lol2:


Hahaha i think hes guna be the modern day Dr Dolittle lol.


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Seriously?! I think I've found my new career path! What kind of qualifications do you need?


Yes lol. You dont need any real qualifications, as long as you can pass entry exams and interview!


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Bored! Bored! Bored!_


Why!?


----------



## _emmie_x_

Jonb1982 said:


> Why!?


_Well I feel like I've got a massive lump in the throat and like I've been kicked in the stomach to be honest but no ones interested in that :lol2:_


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Well I feel like I've got a massive lump in the throat and like I've been kicked in the stomach to be honest but no ones interested in that :lol2:_


hmmm not good hey


----------



## selina20

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Well I feel like I've got a massive lump in the throat and like I've been kicked in the stomach to be honest but no ones interested in that :lol2:_


Chew your food before you swallow and dont fight with pikeys :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Chew your food before you swallow and dont fight with pikeys :lol2:


Good advice as always


----------



## _emmie_x_

selina20 said:


> Chew your food before you swallow and dont fight with pikeys :lol2:


 
:lol2:
_I wish, it would be easier to deal with:blush:_


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Good advice as always


Wish all my advice was as useful haha



_emmie_x_ said:


> :lol2:
> _I wish, it would be easier to deal with:blush:_


It still made u giggle though XD


----------



## _emmie_x_

selina20 said:


> Wish all my advice was as useful haha
> 
> 
> 
> It still made u giggle though XD


_It did, indeed :flrt::lol2:_


----------



## Jonb1982

selina2[CENTER said:


> [/CENTER]0;9106106]Wish all my advice was as useful haha



Id say most of it is but I dont want to be seen to kiss arse lol


----------



## vivalabam

Time for bed, off to Preston tomorrow, night all. :flrt:


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Id say most of it is but I dont want to be seen to kiss arse lol


I wouldnt recommend kissing my arse tbh. Its really not a nice sight haha


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> I wouldnt recommend kissing my arse tbh. Its really not a nice sight haha


See, some more good advice from yourself


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Time for bed, off to Preston tomorrow, night all. :flrt:


Night night x


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> See, some more good advice from yourself


Well if you cant speak the truth then theres no point speaking at all


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Well if you cant speak the truth then theres no point speaking at all


Im sure your bum is fine lol

But I still wouldnt kiss it, just cos its a bum really!

Why you still up by the way?


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Im sure your bum is fine lol
> 
> But I still wouldnt kiss it, just cos its a bum really!
> 
> Why you still up by the way?


Cos i havent gone bed yet :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

You??


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Cos i havent gone bed yet :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> You??


Watching Troy lol


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Watching Troy lol


Iv got it on in the background but iv watched it farrrrr too many times


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Iv got it on in the background but iv watched it farrrrr too many times


I usually miss the end though as I fall asleep so im trying my best to stay awake!


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> I usually miss the end though as I fall asleep so im trying my best to stay awake!


Lol it does drag on lmao


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Lol it does drag on lmao


Yeah its definately not an all action throughout film!


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Yeah its definately not an all action throughout film!


Tbh i didnt find it to be that good :/ considering the all star lineup


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I'm watching Troy too :lol2:_
_I've also just fed all my slings, god I hate roaches:whip:_


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Tbh i didnt find it to be that good :/ considering the all star lineup


Same, as ive managed to see the end lol


----------



## selina20

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm watching Troy too :lol2:_
> _I've also just fed all my slings, god I hate roaches:whip:_


My son has to kiss every roach before u feed it to something lol



Jonb1982 said:


> Same, as ive managed to see the end lol


I prefer Gladiator plus the soundtrack is better


----------



## Dee_Williams

i have vodka.  :flrt:


----------



## _emmie_x_

selina20 said:


> My son has to kiss every roach before u feed it to something lol
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer Gladiator plus the soundtrack is better


_Can I have your son or just borrow him when my Ts are due a feed? :lol2:_

_Roaches scare me so if they run off, I squish them:blush:_


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> i have vodka.  :flrt:



Thats you sorted for the night then!


----------



## Dee_Williams

tis indeed.


----------



## selina20

Dee_Williams said:


> i have vodka.  :flrt:


18+ beware lol



_emmie_x_ said:


> _Can I have your son or just borrow him when my Ts are due a feed? :lol2:_
> 
> _Roaches scare me so if they run off, I squish them:blush:_


You can have him lol


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> tis indeed.


Pass me the bottle ive run out of beer!


----------



## Dee_Williams

selina20 said:


> 18+ beware lol


cheeky mare! :gasp:




Jonb1982 said:


> Pass me the bottle ive run out of beer!


i have 2 bottles.


----------



## selina20

Dee_Williams said:


> cheeky mare! :gasp:


Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :O


----------



## Dee_Williams

selina20 said:


> Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :O


:lol2:
do not deny it. i saw it, ^^^ twas up there.


----------



## selina20

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2:
> do not deny it. i saw it, ^^^ twas up there.


I duno what you are talking about :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Why am I still awake?:lol2:_


----------



## selina20

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Why am I still awake?:lol2:_


Because u think we are more interesting


----------



## Dee_Williams

good morning.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> good morning.


Won't harm to say morning again!

Morning Dee! :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

morning jack.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Morning everyone...:thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning!


----------



## Dee_Williams

do you EVER sleep jon??


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> do you EVER sleep jon??


Yes, occasionally!


----------



## Dee_Williams

so, exciting plans everyone????????????????????


----------



## vivalabam

Hello everyone!

I'm off to Preston today. :no1: The OH said he will buy me some new jeans, yey finally some that fit! :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm off to Preston today. :no1: The OH said he will buy me some new jeans, yey finally some that fit! :flrt:



oooooooo well done you!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> oooooooo well done you!!!


Will be nice to not be constantly pulling them up all the time. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Morning all 

I'm at the garage today so snuck on the computer lmfao :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Morning all
> 
> I'm at the garage today so snuck on the computer lmfao :lol2:


Ooo naughty! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

go do work tyler!!! :whip:

yes i constantly have ot haul my jeans up. not a good look.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> go do work tyler!!! :whip:
> 
> yes i constantly have ot haul my jeans up. not a good look.


It's really not. :lol2:

I'm writing down directions, so we know where to go. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> It's really not. :lol2:
> 
> I'm writing down directions, so we know where to go. :lol2:


:lol2:

well, yes! knowing where to go is a big help really. :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Urrrgh!

Can't decide what T's to get :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Trootle said:


> Urrrgh!
> 
> Can't decide what T's to get :lol2:


buy them all.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> buy them all.


I can't :lol2:

I have reserved the A.Avic sp 'suriname', and the B.Verdezi...

Then the N.Chromatus and C.Fasciatum if I have enough..

And maybe a P.Platyomma..

Just depends how much I get for my birthday..


----------



## Dee_Williams

Trootle said:


> I can't :lol2:
> 
> I have reserved the A.Avic sp 'suriname', and the B.Verdezi...
> 
> Then the N.Chromatus and C.Fasciatum if I have enough..
> 
> And maybe a P.Platyomma..
> 
> Just depends how much I get for my birthday..



:lol2: just one or 2 then.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: just one or 2 then.


I am hopefully getting 5! :lol2:

The first 4 and a Albop is £50 posted.. Without the albop and with the platy.. i have to find out :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

rying to sign a debit card, but no frigging pen will write on it.......HELPFUL -_-


----------



## vivalabam

Urgh I hate football...


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Urgh I hate football...


So do I!


----------



## Dee_Williams

Biggys said:


> rying to sign a debit card, but no frigging pen will write on it.......HELPFUL -_-


use a permanent marker.




vivalabam said:


> Urgh I hate football...


me too. although col is watching motor racing. equally as bad. actually, more so really. 
at least with football there is a possible chance of nice legs.


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> So do I!


I could be shopping right now, instead we are watching crappy football.:whip:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> use a permanent marker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me too. although col is watching motor racing. equally as bad. actually, more so really.
> at least with football there is a possible chance of nice legs.


:lol2: I don't like legs, they creep me out. :blush: Definitely has to be arms,no chance of that on football! Give me wrestling any day. :mf_dribble:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I could be shopping right now, instead we are watching crappy football.:whip:


:lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I don't like football either, its just silly idiots running around kicking a ball getting paid wayyyy to much, then there is people fighting in a war not getting paid enough just my opinion _


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I don't like legs, they creep me out. :blush: Definitely has to be arms,no chance of that on football! Give me wrestling any day. :mf_dribble:


ahhh the wonders of wrestling. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> ahhh the wonders of wrestling. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Gotta love a bit of John Cena. :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> Gotta love a bit of John Cena. :flrt:


:lol2: he is rather pretty. it is ok until they let them talk. :bash:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: he is rather pretty. it is ok until they let them talk. :bash:


I know, just let them walk around and pretend to fight. :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

I need some flies! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> I need some flies! :lol2:


That's random. :lol2: 

I have my bag packed. :flrt: Ready to go, if only this stupid football was finished!


----------



## Biggys

Can't wair till tomorrow :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> That's random. :lol2:
> 
> I have my bag packed. :flrt: Ready to go, if only this stupid football was finished!


All my flies died so I need more for my mantids :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Can't wair till tomorrow :flrt:


What's happening tomorrow?



Trootle said:


> All my flies died so I need more for my mantids :lol2:


Ah right. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> What's happening tomorrow?


Taking my self fishing for a day


----------



## Dee_Williams

i would sleep. lots. would not catch any fish. 
be nice ot sit by a river and chill though.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i would sleep. lots. would not catch any fish.
> be nice ot sit by a river and chill though.


I wanted to go on my own so I could sorta do my own thing, and think some stuff over, but my dad and uncle are coming now =/


----------



## Dee_Williams

Biggys said:


> I wanted to go on my own so I could sorta do my own thing, and think some stuff over, but my dad and uncle are coming now =/


meh. go sit further down the river.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> meh. go sit further down the river.


We don't fish on rivers :lol2:

Going to a lake I think, but cause my dads going, I'm going to a lake I don't even like :devil:


----------



## Dee_Williams

stop moaning. just move further round it.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> stop moaning. just move further round it.


Looks like I'll have to :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Have to laugh really,

since I haven't paid my membership yet I get ads on here.

all I ever get is "single woman locally" ads, and weight loss adds.

Next add the send me will be this











:lol2:


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> We don't fish on rivers :lol2:
> 
> Going to a lake I think, but cause my dads going, I'm going to a lake I don't even like :devil:


You like fishing? :flrt:

Ever heard of wylands - near battle? I always go fishing there every summer. 5 days solid fishing with beers and bacon sarnies. :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

why do spammers not make sure the spelling is right??


----------



## Tedster

Dee_Williams said:


> why do spammers not make sure the spelling is right??



I donth knoe why their spelklkings never semmed wright


----------



## JustJack

Urrgh I hate french!

Got to memorise a 230 word diary entry in french I wrote about a movie for next Friday!

Big assesment and goes towards where they put us in french GCSE's..


----------



## spinnin_tom

Tedster said:


> I donth knoe why their spelklkings never semmed wright


who let you in ??


naah, it is funny though, even a fool wouldn't buy it


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> You like fishing? :flrt:
> 
> Ever heard of wylands - near battle? I always go fishing there every summer. 5 days solid fishing with beers and bacon sarnies. :flrt:


I love fishing mate 

I haven't heard of there tbh :blush:

Sounds good 

I haven't done any fishing this year mainly becuase I have been concenrateing on work and GSCEs, but seeing as I fricked up the last one, and got a job, i thought I might go 

I don't drink near water tbh, I struggle to stay on my feet when I'm sober :blush:

But have to bring a few beers or a cheeky flask of brandy tomorrow :whistling2:


dude you need to get a diablo, they are awesome, it's like a portable toastie maker that you use on open fire


----------



## Biggys

I just noticed I put a smiley on each sentence :blush:


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> I love fishing mate
> 
> I haven't heard of there tbh :blush:
> 
> Sounds good
> 
> I haven't done any fishing this year mainly becuase I have been concenrateing on work and GSCEs, but seeing as I fricked up the last one, and got a job, i thought I might go
> 
> I don't drink near water tbh, I struggle to stay on my feet when I'm sober :blush:
> 
> But have to bring a few beers or a cheeky flask of brandy tomorrow :whistling2:
> 
> 
> dude you need to get a diablo, they are awesome, it's like a portable toastie maker that you use on open fire


You are officially a legend. :2thumb:

wylands Is epic! 

I hate toasties. :lol2:, When fishing I either live off bacon door stop sarnies OR kendal mint cake OR I make myself some biltong :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> *You are officially a legend. :2thumb:*
> 
> wylands Is epic!
> 
> I hate toasties. :lol2:, When fishing I either live off bacon door stop sarnies OR kendal mint cake OR I make myself some biltong :mf_dribble:


 Why :blush:

and I'll have a look at the link fella 

Bacon sarnies when fishing is awesome, I normally eat ham, cheese and pickle sandwiches, gingsters slices, chilli doritos and lots of water :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

god. if i went fishing it would be a full fry up or nowt.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> god. if i went fishing it would be a full fry up or nowt.


I'm king you fishing with me, just so you can cook me the fry up :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Biggys said:


> I'm king you fishing with me, just so you can cook me the fry up :lol2:


:lol2: always do a proper fry up if i go camping. :blush:
it was the way i was brung up.


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: always do a proper fry up if i go camping. :blush:
> it was the way i was brung up.


Awesome 

I like fry ups, hardly ever cook them though :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Biggys said:


> Awesome
> 
> I like fry ups, hardly ever cook them though :blush:


when this next pig goes i am getting a whole pig of sausages and sausage meat blocks. :2thumb: WIN!! 
just keeping the chops back. :mf_dribble:


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: always do a proper fry up if i go camping. :blush:
> it was the way i was brung up.


Kinda got a stupid Question for you Dee.

The animals (cow) on the farm, do they end up in slaughter? :2thumb:

And have you ever made biltong? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> when this next pig goes i am getting a whole pig of sausages and sausage meat blocks. then i'll cook you a proper fry up :2thumb: WIN!!
> just keeping the chops back. :mf_dribble:


Fixed :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

empirecook said:


> Kinda got a stupid Question for you Dee.
> 
> The animals (cow) on the farm, do they end up in slaughter? :2thumb:
> 
> And have you ever made biltong? :mf_dribble:


the pigs and sheep do.

the cows go as weaned calves. we don't fatten them.

i want ot do a couple of meat bullocks but colin won't let me. he says i'll get attached (he will, i won't)

no not made it, it is quite straight forward though i tihnk. similar to bacon isn't it? i make bacon.


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> the pigs and sheep do.
> 
> the cows go as weaned calves. we don't fatten them.
> 
> i want ot do a couple of meat bullocks but colin won't let me. he says i'll get attached (he will, i won't)
> 
> no not made it, it is quite straight forward though i tihnk. similar to bacon isn't it? i make bacon.


Biltong is sexy!

Like beef jerky, but tastier! :2thumb:

Do You have like 5inch thick bacon rashers on 5inch thick crusty bread with butter? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> Biltong is sexy!
> 
> Like beef jerky, but tastier! :2thumb:
> 
> Do You have like 5inch thick bacon rashers on 5inch thick crusty bread with butter? :mf_dribble:


 
Biltong is awesome 

and dude if she did have a 5" thick bit of bacon on crusty bread I would fight you for it :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

empirecook said:


> Biltong is sexy!
> 
> Like beef jerky, but tastier! :2thumb:
> 
> Do You have like 5inch thick bacon rashers on 5inch thick crusty bread with butter? :mf_dribble:





Biggys said:


> Biltong is awesome
> 
> and dude if she did have a 5" thick bit of bacon on crusty bread I would fight you for it :lol2:


i did my own gammon, honey roasted it too. it was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lush.


----------



## Tedster

Dee_Williams said:


> i did my own gammon, honey roasted it too. it was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lush.



I'm in the car, thats it you now own a tedster


----------



## Dee_Williams

Tedster said:


> I'm in the car, thats it you now own a tedster



and a biggys and an empire too possibly. :2thumb:

slaves for bacon. that could work. :hmm:


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening chums!


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> i did my own gammon, honey roasted it too. it was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lush.


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:



Tedster said:


> I'm in the car, thats it you now own a tedster


 
Got room for me aswell ? :lol2:


Dee_Williams said:


> and a biggys and an empire too possibly. :2thumb:
> 
> slaves for bacon. that could work. :hmm:


I'd work for bacon :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I'd work for bacon


 
:lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I don't like meat _


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I don't like meat _


more in to girls ?


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I don't like meat _


Can I help you change that ? :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Can I help you change that ? :whistling2:


i've noticed you have an equally dry sense of humour as me, ty


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i've noticed you have an equally dry sense of humour as me, ty


 You have only just noticed ? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> You have only just noticed ? :lol2:


i'm also quite slow


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> more in to girls ?


_Oh yes.... not at all_


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm also quite slow


Never noticed :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:




_emmie_x_ said:


> _Oh yes.... not at all_


Webcam........... :whistling2:


----------



## 8and6

*ahem*


----------



## Dee_Williams

[email protected] said:


> *ahem*


couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## garlicpickle

can hardly breathe for Lynx fumes in here :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> *ahem*


*scarpers*


----------



## Biggys

garlicpickle said:


> can hardly breathe for Lynx fumes in here :lol2:


Lynx is nasty


----------



## spinnin_tom

garlicpickle said:


> can hardly breathe for Lynx fumes in here :lol2:


i don get it :L


----------



## Dee_Williams

Biggys said:


> Lynx is nasty


so is perving off 18+, go on msn to perve peeps.


----------



## _emmie_x_

_What did I do? _


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _What did I do? _


you did nothing 

it was all Tyler, bad influence :devil:


----------



## Dee_Williams

_emmie_x_ said:


> _What did I do? _


take the adult humour to msn. 
the forum only lets us keep off topic as a nicety.


----------



## Jonb1982

Ignore me then

Tut

Lol


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> you did nothing
> 
> it was all Tyler, bad influence :devil:


 
Yeah go for it. everyone seems to think I'm the big bad C:censor: on here anyway


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> Ignore me then
> 
> Tut
> 
> Lol


sorry, was busy being dispproving. 

hello jon!

how are you doing??


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> sorry, was busy being dispproving.
> 
> hello jon!
> 
> how are you doing??


Im doing well, I rehoused the P.mets, I was stressing about the size of enclosure so ive put them into some smaller pots, they both fed today, so chuffed with that!


----------



## Dee_Williams

ah that is good hon. so long as you are happy.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> ah that is good hon. so long as you are happy.


Yes I am lol, tis quiet in here, everybody must be watching x factor!


----------



## JustJack

Evening guys..

Had a nice KFC.. Oooops!

:lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Evening guys..
> 
> Had a nice KFC.. Oooops!
> 
> :lol2:


Eh up lad!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Eh up lad!


It wasn't very nice any way 

Supposed to be eating healthy you know!

And ooh! You have a C.Fasciatum!! Whats it like?


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> It wasn't very nice any way
> 
> Supposed to be eating healthy you know!
> 
> And ooh! You have a C.Fasciatum!! Whats it like?


its ok mate, what do you want to know?

You interested in getting one?


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> its ok mate, what do you want to know?
> 
> You interested in getting one?


I hopefully am getting one :lol2:

Just their temperament and housing etc..


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> I hopefully am getting one :lol2:
> 
> Just their temperament and housing etc..


They are quick but not too defensive, very good eaters, web quite a bit I have mine in a small tupperware tub at mo, hide, small waterbowl, I mist one side keep other dry, seems happy enough!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> They are quick but not too defensive, very good eaters, web quite a bit I have mine in a small tupperware tub at mo, hide, small waterbowl, I mist one side keep other dry, seems happy enough!


Awesome!

Thanks alot


----------



## Jonb1982

No probs pal

Hmmmmmm beer!


----------



## selina20

Hi guys


----------



## JustJack

SEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLL! :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Hi guys


:2thumb:

Hehe thumbs up!

You ok?!


----------



## JustJack

Is it just us 3 tonight??


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Is it just us 3 tonight??



Yup tis a threesome!


----------



## selina20

Trootle said:


> SEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLL! :flrt:


Hi trouble.



Jonb1982 said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> Hehe thumbs up!
> 
> You ok?!


Missing out on human interaction but other that im fine even if my brain is going to mush. Hows you?


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Yup tis a threesome!


I giggled at that.. I am so immature.. 

Any way you 3 are awesome :2thumb:

And am I trouble now Sel?! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Yup tis a threesome!


 
make that 4


----------



## Biggys

A. geniculatas gone into moult


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> make that 6


_Fixed :whistling2:_


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Fixed :whistling2:_


why thank you


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> why thank you


_Your welcome sweetcheeks :flrt:_


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Hi trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Missing out on human interaction but other that im fine even if my brain is going to mush. Hows you?


Im ok thanks, bloody tired! Do you own any P.Mets?



spinnin_tom said:


> make that 4


Woo diddly


----------



## selina20

Trootle said:


> I giggled at that.. I am so immature..
> 
> Any way you 3 are awesome :2thumb:
> 
> And am I trouble now Sel?! :lol2:


Well you seem to find trouble constantly so why not :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

selina20 said:


> Well you seem to find trouble constantly so why not :lol2:


I don't find trouble :lol2:

I try my best to stay out of it :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Your welcome sweetcheeks :flrt:_


:blush: n'aaaaw


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Im ok thanks, bloody tired! Do you own any P.Mets?


Yup i have 2 and a P.smithi lol


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning folks!


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning folks!


Morning


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Morning


Hello!

Ugh got a mountain of ironing to do today!


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Ugh got a mountain of ironing to do today!


Iv gota clean up a load of toys. My front room looks like a bomb has hit it and my son has only been up since 7 lol


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Iv gota clean up a load of toys. My front room looks like a bomb has hit it and my son has only been up since 7 lol


I hate mess, I have to be tidy, I think I have OCD lol


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> I hate mess, I have to be tidy, I think I have OCD lol


I dont get much choice with a 2 year old and a baby ruling my house lmao


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> I dont get much choice with a 2 year old and a baby ruling my house lmao


I think id have a breakdown, I couldnt cope lol


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> I think id have a breakdown, I couldnt cope lol


Its even worse when i have the other 2 boys down too lol


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Its even worse when i have the other 2 boys down too lol


The other two?


----------



## JustJack

Hey hey


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Hey hey



Alreet pet!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Alreet pet!


Pet?! :lol2:

Hows you?

And you are right about having kids trashing the place..Can't stand it when my brother brings ALL his toys into my room :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Pet?! :lol2:
> 
> Hows you?
> 
> And you are right about having kids trashing the place..Can't stand it when my brother brings ALL his toys into my room :lol2:


That was my finest geordie accent, the mighty spurs are in the north east today, hopefully gonna kick some toon arse!

Im good mate cheers, apart from having to iron today!


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> The other two?


My other half has 2 other boys lol. 3 boys in a flat aint good lol


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> My other half has 2 other boys lol. 3 boys in a flat aint good lol



How do you cope with 5 children lol


----------



## JustJack

First my scorpion died which I was upset about...

Now I go to spray them and I find my favourite mantis has died


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> First my scorpion died which I was upset about...
> 
> Now I go to spray them and I find my favourite mantis has died


That sucks mate!


----------



## kris74

Jonb1982 said:


> That was my finest geordie accent, the mighty spurs are in the north east today, hopefully gonna kick some toon arse!
> 
> Im good mate cheers, apart from having to iron today!


That isn't gonna happen man, we're flying.... Not quite Keegans entertainers but still up there in the giddy heights of the Champions League spot :2thumb: Too cold up here for them there southerners today haha

'mon the Toon!


----------



## Jonb1982

kris74 said:


> That isn't gonna happen man, we're flying.... Not quite Keegans entertainers but still up there in the giddy heights of the Champions League spot :2thumb: Too cold up here for them there southerners today haha
> 
> 'mon the Toon!


You could be right, we dont like coming upto the north east

As much as it pains me to say it im expecting a home win!


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> How do you cope with 5 children lol


I have no idea lol. By 5 i presume your counting the other half lmao


----------



## JustJack

OMG!!

My big female mantis has just started moulting!!

Fingers crossed all is well!

The male is waiting :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> I have no idea lol. By 5 i presume your counting the other half lmao


Possibly!

I just thought that was the norm as I act like a petulant child most of the time!

Must be a bloke thing! Or is it just me?!


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> OMG!!
> 
> My big female mantis has just started moulting!!
> 
> Fingers crossed all is well!
> 
> The male is waiting :lol2:


Well fingers crossed that doesnt die as well!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Well fingers crossed that doesnt die as well!


God if she dies I wouldn't know what to do tbh..

Well she is half out and looking good so far!


----------



## kris74

Jonb1982 said:


> You could be right, we dont like coming upto the north east
> 
> As much as it pains me to say it im expecting a home win!


Colo has turned in to probably the best defender we've ever had. Him and Krul should put paid to your advances sure enough!

I reckon our big fat Spurs fan of an owner will be cashing in on him and Krul soon enough..... Murder will be done in the Toon if that happens..

Are you up here for the game?


----------



## Jonb1982

kris74 said:


> Colo has turned in to probably the best defender we've ever had. Him and Krul should put paid to your advances sure enough!
> 
> I reckon our big fat Spurs fan of an owner will be cashing in on him and Krul soon enough..... Murder will be done in the Toon if that happens..
> 
> Are you up here for the game?


I wish I was, four of my mates are going, im taking the little un to a birthday party that starts at 4 so I cant even watch it on tv, ugh!


----------



## JustJack

She is still moulting.. Nearly finished!

And boy she is HUUUUGE! :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> She is still moulting.. Nearly finished!
> 
> And boy she is HUUUUGE! :lol2:


Great stuff!


----------



## TEENY

Afternoon * doffs hat*
Having a good day today here, no work, chilli and cheese crisp bakes for lunch,nearly getting tagged by a camb and finding my Yamia fit to burst


----------



## Jonb1982

TEENY said:


> Afternoon * doffs hat*
> Having a good day today here, no work, chilli and cheese crisp bakes for lunch,nearly getting tagged by a camb and finding my Yamia fit to burst


Sounds like a very eventful sunday!


----------



## kris74

Jonb1982 said:


> I wish I was, four of my mates are going, im taking the little un to a birthday party that starts at 4 so I cant even watch it on tv, ugh!


Sneaky trips to the bog with the radio on yer phone should do it..... :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

kris74 said:


> Sneaky trips to the bog with the radio on yer phone should do it..... :whistling2:



Id sneak to the pub close by if I thought I could get away with it!


----------



## TEENY

Jonb1982 said:


> Sounds like a very eventful sunday!


Tis a normal Sunday here lol


----------



## kris74

Jonb1982 said:


> Id sneak to the pub close by if I thought I could get away with it!


That's the spirit!


----------



## JustJack

Oh for :censor: sake.. My big female mantis she fine.. Went out for a few hours.. Come back hhalf an hour ago..

Go and check now and she is lying on the floor.. Looking dead..


----------



## Biggys

Fishing was awesome 

I caught....well nothing.

But I was watching a dragonfly hunting for hours, I actually took my rods out of the water so I could watch it and not worry about the fish :blush:

then I went spider hunting, found a big spider I haven't seen before, and I found a HUGE huntsman spider, caught her in my last specimen pot, then found a bloody huge pede (3" and about a cm arcoss the back) so i let the spider go to get the pede, then the pede got away, so I ended up losing the spider and the pede 

Oh well I had a great day


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Fishing was awesome
> 
> I caught....well nothing.
> 
> But I was watching a dragonfly hunting for hours, I actually took my rods out of the water so I could watch it and not worry about the fish :blush:
> 
> then I went spider hunting, found a big spider I haven't seen before, and I found a HUGE huntsman spider, caught her in my last specimen pot, then found a bloody huge pede (3" and about a cm arcoss the back) so i let the spider go to get the pede, then the pede got away, so I ended up losing the spider and the pede
> 
> Oh well I had a great day


Well, I went hunting today..... At the car boot sale, and snared an Aphex Twin cd and a Simian mobile disco cd and a copy of Blade (still in its plastic wrapping unopened) for 2 quid.

Looks like we both won Jacky :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Well, I went hunting today..... At the car boot sale, and snared an Aphex Twin cd and a Simian mobile disco cd and a copy of Blade (still in its plastic wrapping unopened) for 2 quid.
> 
> Looks like we both won Jacky :2thumb:


Nice 

Blade is an epic film :flrt:

We did 

I would have liked to have caught that pede though, it was a beast :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Oh btw did I say I'm bored?:whistling2:_


----------



## spinnin_tom

where is emmie ?

i need to talk to her


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Oh btw did I say I'm bored?:whistling2:_





spinnin_tom said:


> where is emmie ?
> 
> i need to talk to her


 
She's behind you *points*

:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> She's behind you *points*
> 
> :lol2:


i'd rather be behind her

just because.. um... i have... gas ?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i'd rather be behind her
> 
> just because.. um... i have... gas ?


:lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_




----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> image


 
Maybe he is a little femine but no need to be mean about it :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Maybe he is a little femine but no need to be mean about it :gasp:


SHUT UP.. i think :blush:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> SHUT UP.. i think :blush:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> i'd rather be behind her
> 
> just because.. um... i have... gas ?


Lesson 3 in how to scare a young girl off..... :2thumb:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> *Maybe he is a little femine* but no need to be mean about it :gasp:


_You'd know all about that, wouldn't you Tyler...:whistling2:_


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _You'd know all about that, wouldn't you Tyler...:whistling2:_


Yeah you tend to find gay guys do hun


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> Lesson 3 in how to scare a young girl off..... :2thumb:


i try my very hardest, i do 

i found out how to do msn


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening guys, girls and children!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening guys, girls and children!


me, emmie and tyler?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> me, emmie and tyler?


Yeah I suppose so, although Tyler may have something to say about that!


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> me, emmie and tyler?


I'm cool with being a child, means I have no responcablities :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening guys, girls and children!


In the voice of the immortal Brucie Forsythe..... Good game good game..!


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> I'm cool with being a child, means I have no responcablities :lol2:


Or the ability to spell lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Yeah I suppose so, although Tyler may have something to say about that!


naah he won't 

hi jon, anyway


----------



## Jonb1982

kris74 said:


> In the voice of the immortal Brucie Forsythe..... Good game good game..!


Yup, we were lucky, good job ur best defender cant finish, im happy with a point!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Or the ability to spell lol


 
Touche dear sir :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Jonb1982 said:


> Yup, we were lucky, good job ur best defender cant finish, im happy with a point!


Wey, as long as he defends well! He's scored a couple, pity he couldn't spank that one in to the onion bag though. The makems are fighting a relegation battle already as well. Made my day complete that did :devil:


----------



## kris74

Newcastle fans vs tottenham oh colocini! - YouTube


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

kris74 said:


> Newcastle fans vs tottenham oh colocini! - YouTube
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Haha awesome!


----------



## vivalabam

Hello everyone! Back from our weekend away, now trying to convince the OH it;s a good idea to go to Doncaster. :blush:


----------



## JustJack

Keeerrryyy! :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Keeerrryyy! :flrt:


Hey ya Jack! 

How are you?


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Hey ya Jack!
> 
> How are you?


I am alright thanks!

My favourite mantis died in the night :'(  

Yourself?


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> I am alright thanks!
> 
> My favourite mantis died in the night :'(
> 
> Yourself?


Oh really, that sucks! You've not had much luck recently! 

Not too bad! I'm so tired though, been up since half 6...


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> I am alright thanks!
> 
> My favourite mantis died in the night :'(
> 
> Yourself?


Did the one moulting today die too?


----------



## TEENY

Police have just left here.......who knew that a teen in a huff would ring police when his mum takes away his xbox live and grounds him...who knew


----------



## vivalabam

TEENY said:


> Police have just left here.......who knew that a teen in a huff would ring police when his mum takes away his xbox live and grounds him...who knew


Haha seriously? That is oddly a little bit funny. :blush: 

When I was like 7 I called the police because my uncle kept going in my room. :blush:

What did they say?


----------



## TEENY

vivalabam said:


> Haha seriously? That is oddly a little bit funny. :blush:
> 
> When I was like 7 I called the police because my uncle kept going in my room. :blush:
> 
> What did they say?


That he should stop having a hissy fit, have more respect for his mum and stop wasting police time. TBH i would have found it funny if it wasn't my kid:blush:


----------



## vivalabam

TEENY said:


> That he should stop having a hissy fit, have more respect for his mum and stop wasting police time. TBH i would have found it funny if it wasn't my kid:blush:


It's good the police were on your side, you never know these days if they will have a go at your or anything.


----------



## snowgoose

Evening all


----------



## TEENY

vivalabam said:


> It's good the police were on your side, you never know these days if they will have a go at your or anything.


They know me well unfortunately as my eldest is a bit of a tool sometimes and likes to run off overnight etc. They said to me i have the patience of a saint lol


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Evening all


Hey ya!



TEENY said:


> They know me well unfortunately as my eldest is a bit of a tool sometimes and likes to run off overnight etc. They said to me i have the patience of a saint lol


Another reason for me not wanting kids! There was a baby screaming the whole train ride, it was 45 minutes. I was ripping my hair out towards the end, no idea how parents deal with that all the time!


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> Evening all


Bonjour!


----------



## Dayle

Evennning


----------



## Jonb1982

Dayle said:


> Evennning


Hi, u ok?


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Did the one moulting today die too?


Nope it is ok fingers crossed!

And Kerry I really am not


----------



## vivalabam

Orchid ooths are hatching! We had a disaster, they all got stuck to the celotape.  We got 5 out, 2 are very worse for wear, but 3 are perfect! I think the ooth is still hatching as well so we got rid of the celotape and replaced it with a pin, won't be using that again!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Orchid ooths are hatching! We had a disaster, they all got stuck to the celotape.  We got 5 out, 2 are very worse for wear, but 3 are perfect! I think the ooth is still hatching as well so we got rid of the celotape and replaced it with a pin, won't be using that again!


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!

YYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYY!

YIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

:lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Anyone around?:flrt:_


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone, it's too early to be awake.


----------



## Dee_Williams

morning mrs. 

i thought it was sunday. am sad now.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> morning mrs.
> 
> i thought it was sunday. am sad now.


Haha I hate it when that happens, I wished it was a Sunday! 

been to uni, got that out of the way, now I just need to go some reading!


----------



## Biggys

Just on my lunch break, thought I'd pop on and say hi


----------



## JustJack

Heyya guys :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

Hello chums!



And chumps!


----------



## JustJack

jonb1982 said:


> hello chums!
> 
> 
> 
> And chumps!


Jooooon!


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Jooooon!


You are a chum (p) obviously


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> You are a chum (p) obviously


:gasp:

:lol2:

How are you mate?


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> :gasp:
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> How are you mate?


Goosed mate, was up at 4am for work and same again tomorow!

You?


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Goosed mate, was up at 4am for work and same again tomorow!
> 
> You?


4am?!?! :shock:

I am good thanks! My birthday on wednesday!!


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> 4am?!?! :shock:
> 
> I am good thanks! My birthday on wednesday!!


Woo, you doing anything nice?


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Woo, you doing anything nice?


Not really :lol2:

Just a meal with mum and my brother and some family


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Not really :lol2:
> 
> Just a meal with mum and my brother and some family


Well thats nice!


----------



## JustJack

Yeh but would of prefered to do somethign with mates or the lack of mates :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Yeh but would of prefered to do somethign with mates or the lack of mates :lol2:


Awwwww lol


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Awwwww lol


:lol2:


----------



## Dayle

evening all


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dayle said:


> evening all


it is indeed 

how might you be ??

i'm bored, looking forward to 4 Avics getting here tomorrow


----------



## Dayle

Oooh, nice on the avics tom, just got in from work so im knacccckered even though it was dead quiet in the shop today still tons todo


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dayle said:


> Oooh, nice on the avics tom, just got in from work so im knacccckered even though it was dead quiet in the shop today still tons todo


you work in a shop ??

yeah Avics are cool, i'm obsessed with 'em since i got the first like a month ago, tomorrow i'll have 8


----------



## Dayle

more of a pokie man myself lol, and yeah i work for Croydon reptiles a few times a week


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dayle said:


> more of a pokie man myself lol, and yeah i work for Croydon reptiles a few times a week


that's cool, do they have inverts ?
and do you keep reptiles ?

Pokies are okay, i need to get one just to have one if that makes sense


----------



## Dayle

Yeah i manage the invert section and reptile wise yeah i have a few myself lol,
2 beardies 3 leos 2 african fat tails pair of boas 2 royals


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dayle said:


> Yeah i manage the invert section and reptile wise yeah i have a few myself lol,
> 2 beardies 3 leos 2 african fat tails pair of boas 2 royals


awesome
what are the prices like compared to say the spider shop ?

i want a ball python, i've got 3 corns


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Peekaboo_


----------



## Dayle

we try to match lee as best we can but obviously we have overheads in a shop so a bit pricier but you dont have to pay postage if you come in and give me a wave


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> image
> 
> _Peekaboo_


you're normal 

hello :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dayle

just as i posted that popped up on my screen emmie, thank you for giving me a heart attack lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dayle said:


> we try to match lee as best we can but obviously we have overheads in a shop so a bit pricier but you dont have to pay postage if you come in and give me a wave


that's it 
people get too bitchy about shops
might have a look if i happen to be in london


----------



## Dayle

Yeah if you pop in ask for Dave (me) and ill sort you some bits out


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dayle said:


> Yeah if you pop in ask for Dave (me) and ill sort you some bits out


NICE 

what times are you open and do you know if there's a train station around?
would be worth popping in, showing face and all that in the half term : victory:

where did dayle come from then lol ?


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> you're normal
> 
> hello :mf_dribble:


_I know :whistling2:_

_Heyy :flrt:_



Dayle said:


> just as i posted that popped up on my screen emmie, thank you for giving me a heart attack lol


_Your welcome hunni :flrt:_

:lol2:


----------



## Dayle

Haha username Dayle is a confusing story basically this used to be a friends account i lived with, she dumped the hooby and i carried on with the account  and the nearest station would be east croydon  then its about a 15-20min walk or jump on the tram


----------



## Dayle

Note to self: i owe emmie a heart attack lol




_emmie_x_ said:


> _I know :whistling2:_
> 
> _Heyy :flrt:_
> 
> 
> 
> _Your welcome hunni :flrt:_
> 
> :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Hello everyone! 

We went to get some food in and got soaked on the way home.  

I've been to the gym, that was effort today! 

What's everyone else been up to?


----------



## Dayle

aww poor bam, just work for me! got to play with some new toys that come in today


----------



## vivalabam

Dayle said:


> aww poor bam, just work for me! got to play with some new toys that come in today


:lol2: That sounds like fun! Where do you work?


----------



## Dayle

croydon reptiles i do all the bugs and t's had some h.macs come in today and some Heterometrus sp. turn up aswell as what we have in already so it was christmas for me lol


----------



## vivalabam

Dayle said:


> croydon reptiles i do all the bugs and t's had some h.macs come in today and some Heterometrus sp. turn up aswell as what we have in already so it was christmas for me lol


Ah right that sounds like an awesome job!


----------



## Dayle

Yeah its great fun get to sit around with people like you guys and chat t's all day and get paid for it, pretty much awesome lol


----------



## vivalabam

Dayle said:


> Yeah its great fun get to sit around with people like you guys and chat t's all day and get paid for it, pretty much awesome lol


:lol2: Lucky! I get to sit through boring lectures. :whip:


----------



## Dayle

been there, done that, feel your pain lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dayle said:


> croydon reptiles i do all the bugs and t's had some h.macs come in today and some Heterometrus sp. turn up aswell as what we have in already so it was christmas for me lol


how much are the Hets ?


----------



## Dayle

they went out 2 hours after comming in lol 4 sub adults think we did them for about 60 quid including 4 full exo terra setups for him (logs/bowls/soil etc etc)


----------



## vivalabam

Dayle said:


> been there, done that, feel your pain lol


:lol2: What did you do?


----------



## JustJack

Dayle said:


> croydon reptiles i do all the bugs and t's had some h.macs come in today and some Heterometrus sp. turn up aswell as what we have in already so it was christmas for me lol


Hetrometrus scorps?!?!


----------



## Dayle

i only did college so not quite the same lol but did a level maths, science and biology


----------



## Bagger293

Some good stuff happened today!

I got the volunteer job I had the interview for! =]

I got cheaper car insurance than I expected! =]

I got offered a load of bits for my Mini =]

I broke up half a dry coir brick with my hands... =|

I found a massive moth! =]

Our road is completely flooded so I went for a walk with my wellies on! =]

Got some tealight holders to use as water dishes for T's, now I just need as many T's as I have water dishes! :lol:


----------



## Dayle

Trootle said:


> Hetrometrus scorps?!?!



Yups


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dayle said:


> i only did college so not quite the same lol but did a level maths, science and biology


sounds like fun, is biology difficult ?



Bagger293 said:


> Some good stuff happened today!
> 
> I got the volunteer job I had the interview for! =]
> 
> I got cheaper car insurance than I expected! =]
> 
> I got offered a load of bits for my Mini =]
> 
> I broke up half a dry coir brick with my hands... =|
> 
> I found a massive moth! =]
> 
> Our road is completely flooded so I went for a walk with my wellies on! =]
> 
> Got some tealight holders to use as water dishes for T's, now I just need as many T's as I have water dishes! :lol:


tealight holders.. WIN
is the coir thing good or bad, is it showing us how strong you are lol ?
MINI <3 (PICTURES)
i don't care about car insurance, i've got all that to come
YAY, what does the job entail?


----------



## Dayle

i found it a bit hard yeah but i got through it ok lol


----------



## JustJack

Dayle said:


> Yups


Are they for sale?!


----------



## Dayle

no they sold today mate  - we are getting more in though, im pretty sure we will have 2 more at least this week


----------



## JustJack

Dayle said:


> no they sold today mate  - we are getting more in though, im pretty sure we will have 2 more at least this week


Damn  My little baby mysore passed away yesterday.. only had ut for 2 weeks!! 

So was looking to get some more


----------



## Dayle

give us a call or pop in friday afternoon im pretty sure we will have two of the het sp. in then


----------



## Bagger293

spinnin_tom said:


> tealight holders.. WIN
> is the coir thing good or bad, is it showing us how strong you are lol ?
> MINI <3 (PICTURES)
> i don't care about car insurance, i've got all that to come
> YAY, what does the job entail?


Yeah the tealight holders seem perfect! The ramikins were all too big.

The coir thing was just a statement of what I did for most of the day really... 

The Mini is amazing! Can't wait to get it going again =] Brilliant wee car.

The job is Volunteer Ranger. Basically going and doing the job of countryside ranger but not getting paid for it. It will put me in good stead for getting a proper ranger job when I'm finished at college though so that's brilliant! Also I get to go and do it whenever I feel like it rather than having to arrange it and they give me a uniform and put me through my disclosure stuff =] =] =]


----------



## _emmie_x_

_So bored......._


----------



## JustJack

Dayle said:


> give us a call or pop in friday afternoon im pretty sure we will have two of the het sp. in then


Ohh crap! 

Forgot your in a shop....  Can only do 'specially arranged deliverys' :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Yeah the tealight holders seem perfect! The ramikins were all too big.
> 
> The coir thing was just a statement of what I did for most of the day really...
> 
> The Mini is amazing! Can't wait to get it going again =] Brilliant wee car.
> 
> The job is Volunteer Ranger. Basically going and doing the job of countryside ranger but not getting paid for it. It will put me in good stead for getting a proper ranger job when I'm finished at college though so that's brilliant! Also I get to go and do it whenever I feel like it rather than having to arrange it and they give me a uniform and put me through my disclosure stuff =] =] =]



oh yeah, you said about that a while back
congrats stuaaart


----------



## Bagger293

Cheers Tom! =]

Here's the moth I found in the house:










and after I let it out:










I think it had actually been pretty happy in the house but it's better off outdoors =]


----------



## Biggys




----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> _So bored......._



You are always bored!


----------



## Dayle

lol thats a funky moth


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Cheers Tom! =]
> 
> Here's the moth I found in the house:
> 
> image
> 
> and after I let it out:
> 
> image
> 
> I think it had actually been pretty happy in the house but it's better off outdoors =]


can you crap down your pictures a bit ?
making me jealous 

i get lots of T moths, i just let them find their way out


----------



## Bagger293

Yeah it was really big too! The picture doesn't do it justice in that respect!


----------



## _emmie_x_

Jonb1982 said:


> You are always bored!


_No one entertains me _


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> _No one entertains me _



I will leave that to the youngsters!


----------



## Bagger293

spinnin_tom said:


> can you crap down your pictures a bit ?
> making me jealous
> 
> i get lots of T moths, i just let them find their way out


Aaaw shucks, thanks Tom =] (I'm taking your comment as a compliment btw)

T moths? What's a T moth? :hmm:


----------



## Dayle

_emmie_x_ said:


> _No one entertains me _



Aww poor ems, ill do a dance for ya  :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Aaaw shucks, thanks Tom =] (I'm taking your comment as a compliment btw)
> 
> T moths? What's a T moth? :hmm:


yeah it was a compliment, in my weird way of doing it so it still looks like i'm being a small jab 

plume moths


----------



## _emmie_x_

Dayle said:


> Aww poor ems, ill do a dance for ya  :lol2:











:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## snowgoose




----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> image


this stuarts?
or yours?

looks like his picture style


----------



## snowgoose

It's my brothers mini, and picture taken by his gf


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> It's my brothers mini, and picture taken by his gf


nice
it's mini-tastic tonight
stick your minis up your.. ahaha
i want a 3 series land rover :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dayle

_emmie_x_ said:


> image
> :whistling2::lol2:



Lol, fiiine, i wont entertain ya ;(


----------



## spinnin_tom

:flrt:


Dayle said:


> Lol, fiiine, i wont entertain ya ;(


LET MEEEEEE.EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ENTRERTAIN YOU!!


----------



## Dayle

No! Go away  lol


----------



## Bagger293

snowgoose said:


> image


I like the van grille on it! I wanted to do that at one point but my friend got there first! lol

This is my one:


----------



## Dee_Williams

good evening peeps.


----------



## Bagger293

Hi Dee! How's that shrew going? =]


----------



## snowgoose

Bagger293 said:


> I like the van grille on it! I wanted to do that at one point but my friend got there first! lol
> 
> This is my one:
> 
> image


haha, it's a total mix match of various models and such lol 

I hate the colour though lol It's a cyan / turquoise kinda colour lol


----------



## Bagger293

Hmm, depends on the shade. Could be cool.

Back in the 60's they had this light blue colour that is just to DIE FOR!! =]

If I was going full respray I would consider it.. Mine is black though


----------



## snowgoose

Bagger293 said:


> Hmm, depends on the shade. Could be cool.
> 
> Back in the 60's they had this light blue colour that is just to DIE FOR!! =]
> 
> If I was going full respray I would consider it.. Mine is black though


Well, he had it sand blasted and then full respray, this is the colour lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

Bagger293 said:


> Hi Dee! How's that shrew going? =]


it bit me!!!


----------



## Bagger293

Hmm, yeah I suppose that isn't the most attractive colour, Jake! :lolsign:

Dee, I saw that it had bitten you, that sucks. Have you :flrt: for it yet? It's bound to happen! :lol2:

This is the colour I was thinking of, speedwell blue:


----------



## snowgoose

Bagger293 said:


> Hmm, yeah I suppose that isn't the most attractive colour, Jake! :lolsign:
> 
> Dee, I saw that it had bitten you, that sucks. Have you :flrt: for it yet? It's bound to happen! :lol2:
> 
> This is the colour I was thinking of, speedwell blue:
> 
> image


:lol2: yeah, everyone knows when he is home from work :lol2:

What colour is yours? Black with white stripes?

And yes, that's just the nice classing Austin colour


----------



## Bagger293

Aye, Mini's are pretty loud for such small cars! :lol2:

Yep, black with white stripes! I even have a Mary Quant interior - black and white stripes! :lolsign: it's pretty funky!


----------



## Dee_Williams

you laughed didn't you stuart??


----------



## snowgoose

Wow :lol2:

That must be pretty erm hellish :lol2:

Any pics of the interior?


----------



## Dayle

bitten by a shrew? wait what? that must hurt lol


----------



## Bagger293

I did not laugh! I am a bit jealous though, I like shrews! =]

Jake, don't think I have any pics of my own interior but it looks like this:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> I did not laugh! I am a bit jealous though, I like shrews! =]
> 
> Jake, don't think I have any pics of my own interior but it looks like this:
> 
> image


:mf_dribble:

i actually want 

can i have it for £20 and you drive it down ?


----------



## Dee_Williams

Dayle said:


> bitten by a shrew? wait what? that must hurt lol


it was only a nip, didn't hurt. i was brave. 



Bagger293 said:


> I did not laugh! I am a bit jealous though, I like shrews! =]
> the little :censor:r is in the house!!! the house!!!
> Jake, don't think I have any pics of my own interior but it looks like this:
> 
> image


i bet someone would pay a fortune for those seats you know stuart. it cost me £150 to get the seats on my van re done.  i loved that van.


----------



## snowgoose

Bagger293 said:


> I did not laugh! I am a bit jealous though, I like shrews! =]
> 
> Jake, don't think I have any pics of my own interior but it looks like this:
> 
> image


Hmm, :lol2:

Not my kinda thing tbh :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom

hmm
has anybody got an ex mod land rover ambulance ?


----------



## vivalabam

Hour and a half later the froggles and the spiders fed! :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

spinnin_tom said:


> :mf_dribble:
> 
> i actually want
> 
> can i have it for £20 and you drive it down ?


:lol2: Aye right! I love my Mini! Need to get more detailed pics of it like.



Dee_Williams said:


> it was only a nip, didn't hurt. i was brave.
> 
> 
> 
> i bet someone would pay a fortune for those seats you know stuart. it cost me £150 to get the seats on my van re done.  i loved that van.


Yeah I got those seats for about £5 as well! Someone had them and used his Mini everyday and said they were getting manky and he just wanted a swap so I bought a disgusting grey interior from a friend for cheap and swapped him.

I'd *LOVE* a minivan!! Or a clubby estate!! :flrt: swoon!


Glad your shrew bite didn't hurt btw =]


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> hmm
> has anybody got an ex mod land rover ambulance ?


No!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> No!!!


THAT SUCKS
why don't you have one ?


----------



## empirecook

Cars?

I wants one of these:
Clicky

I doubt I will ever get to afford the real thing. So might as well save for a MR2 which looks like one. :lol2:


I can't fit in minis :2wallbang:


----------



## Dayle

lol, welcome back bam, im about to start my rounds in a min lol


----------



## snowgoose

Meh, much rather an old MR2 myself 

My uncle has one and it's great


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> THAT SUCKS
> why don't you have one ?


erm cos I dont!

Weirdo!


----------



## Bagger293

There's a lot of room in a Mini if you move the seat right back!

I used to have a mk1 MR2, it was amazing.

Then I drifted sideways through someones wall in it =[


----------



## snowgoose

oh no 

lol my Uncle tried to ge his in his garage without the garage door fully open and the car ariel up :| One wonky ariel lol


----------



## Bagger293

I wish that was all that happened to mine! It was in MINT condition before I slid it =[ I felt so bad about that...


----------



## snowgoose

noooooooooo :lol2:

Are you sure you're safe to drive? 

:lol2: And my uncle's is a crappy blue for some reason, much like my brothers mini lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> I wish that was all that happened to mine! It was in MINT condition before I slid it =[ I felt so bad about that...
> 
> image


did you think you were tokyo drifting ?


----------



## Dee_Williams

urgh. i want my dinner


----------



## spinnin_tom

anybody want to lend me 30 euro ?


----------



## Bagger293

snowgoose said:


> noooooooooo :lol2:
> 
> Are you sure you're safe to drive?
> 
> :lol2: And my uncle's is a crappy blue for some reason, much like my brothers mini lol


Well I'm certainly not safe to drive anything mid engine, rear wheel drive again anytime soon! :lol2:

I'll stick with go karts like Mini's for the time being =]



spinnin_tom said:


> did you think you were tokyo drifting ?


I was mainly thinking :censor::censor::censor:!!! =[


----------



## snowgoose

Haha, that's half the fun of them though  Not the crashing lol


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> anybody want to lend me 30 euro ?


_Why?:hmm:_


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Why?:hmm:_


spidery bits


----------



## Bagger293

snowgoose said:


> Haha, that's half the fun of them though  Not the crashing lol


Could you imagine my insurance company if I called them up and said I was getting another MR2?! :lol2:

I want a Nissan Pulsar GTiR :mf_dribble:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Could you imagine my insurance company if I called them up and said I was getting another MR2?! :lol2:
> 
> I want a Nissan Pulsar GTiR :mf_dribble:


no you don't
you want a 3 series land rover.. with a heavy gun, to kill the terrorists you hear about in scotland


----------



## Bagger293

Well I would like a landy as well...

What terrorists are these?!


----------



## snowgoose

Bagger293 said:


> Could you imagine my insurance company if I called them up and said I was getting another MR2?! :lol2:
> 
> I want a Nissan Pulsar GTiR :mf_dribble:


How much is the Mini insurance? ( if you don't mind me asking, and feel free to PM, there's lots of nosey buggers on here :lol2: )

And, the Pulsars are nice, but just a shame it's a Nissan :lol2: Don't like them 

Are they all mainly still Jap imports?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Well I would like a landy as well...
> 
> What terrorists are these?!


you know, the ones you hear about all of the time in the news ?

(sarcastic lol)


----------



## Bagger293

Think so, aye.

Well then instead of a Pulsar, how about a Toyota Starlet GLANZA?! Mhmm! =] =] =] Proper pocket rocket =]


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> no you don't
> you want a 3 series land rover.. with a heavy gun, to kill the terrorists you hear about in scotland


have a 3 series stuck on an old croft lol Doesn't work for **** :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> have a 3 series stuck on an old croft lol Doesn't work for **** :lol2:


can i have it please ?

stuart.. you want a starlet,eh?
they're nice


----------



## snowgoose

Bagger293 said:


> Think so, aye.
> 
> Well then instead of a Pulsar, how about a Toyota Starlet GLANZA?! Mhmm! =] =] =] Proper pocket rocket =]


Hahaha, 

We have a standard scarlet outside the house


----------



## Bagger293

A Glanza, not a regular starlet! :lol2:

Sorry Jake but standard starlets are rank! :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> can i have it please ?
> 
> stuart.. you want a starlet,eh?
> they're nice


no, lol It's my dads, although it doesn't do anything :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Bagger293 said:


> A Glanza, not a regular starlet! :lol2:
> 
> Sorry Jake but standard starlets are rank! :lol2:


Haha, I never said it was any good


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> A Glanza, not a regular starlet! :lol2:
> 
> Sorry Jake but standard starlets are rank! :lol2:


what's the difference :blush:



snowgoose said:


> no, lol It's my dads, although it doesn't do anything :lol2:


PICTURES PLEASE

can you send it rmsd, i'll pay extra for heat packs?


----------



## Bagger293

Glanza is badass.. Standard Starlet is just bad! :lolsign:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Ganja is badass.. Standard :censor: is just bad! :lolsign:


ahahahaha
i win because i'm not very funny and bored


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> what's the difference :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> PICTURES PLEASE
> 
> can you send it rmsd, i'll pay extra for heat packs?


:lol2: No pictures as it's about 10 miles up the road and I CBA

The difference is a lot lol 



Bagger293 said:


> Glanza is badass.. Standard Starlet is just bad! :lolsign:


Yes, very true, but good luck finding a Glanza available in the UK :lol2: It's just not fair that all nice cars are in Japan :bash:


----------



## Bagger293

Don't quote me like that! Ganja is not badass


----------



## Bagger293

snowgoose said:


> :lol2: No pictures as it's about 10 miles up the road and I CBA
> 
> The difference is a lot lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, very true, but good luck finding a Glanza available in the UK :lol2: It's just not fair that all nice cars are in Japan :bash:


Just check pistonheads man! There's always Glanzas going! Unfortunately many of them are over modified =[

And import insurance is spendy!! =[ =[ =[


----------



## Biggys

Just go back from the woods


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Don't quote me like that! Ganja is not badass


it smells like cat pee, so i reckon the taste is similar lol

sorry stuart 

i'm off to bed now anyway
see ya jake and stuart, +whoever else is here


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> it smells like cat pee, so i reckon the taste is similar lol
> 
> sorry stuart
> 
> i'm off to bed now anyway
> see ya jake and stuart, +whoever else is here


 If it smells like cat pee, who ever has it must buy some cheap :censor: :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Well g'night Tom! (bit early for bed is it no?!) =]


----------



## snowgoose

Bagger293 said:


> Just check pistonheads man! There's always Glanzas going! Unfortunately many of them are over modified =[
> 
> And import insurance is spendy!! =[ =[ =[


The problem is, many of the imports come over then get modded buy kids with little knobs as some kind of stupid statement that they "HAVE" to make to their friends.

Yes, import is silly :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Those damn kids!! :lol2:

Hmm, the girls all disappear when we talk about cars :roll2:


----------



## empirecook

spinnin_tom said:


> it smells like cat pee


You have smelt some FUNKY smelling cat piss Tom. :gasp:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Bagger293 said:


> Those damn kids!! :lol2:
> 
> Hmm, the girls all disappear when we talk about cars :roll2:


 
_I'm still here :Na_Na_Na_Na:_


----------



## Bagger293

Oops! Sorry Emmie! lol

So, hows about them Knicks huh?


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm still here :Na_Na_Na_Na:_


exactly

right bed NOW
yeah it's early, i'm a really unsociable person lol


----------



## snowgoose

Bagger293 said:


> Those damn kids!! :lol2:
> 
> Hmm, the girls all disappear when we talk about cars :roll2:


Haha, I'm sure they are just hiding 

*EMMIE* :lol2:

*DEE* :lol2:

Erm, is that all? :lol:


----------



## Bagger293

I mind that Kerry disappeared last time we talked cars so maybe she is lurking too?


----------



## snowgoose

Bagger293 said:


> I mind that Kerry disappeared last time we talked cars so maybe she is lurking too?


KERRY

Let's see :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

omg, can it be that they've properly disappeared? What will we do without spider girls?! 

Well, I for one, am going to scratch my crotch publicly if there are no girls around :2thumb:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Bagger293 said:


> omg, can it be that they've properly disappeared? What will we do without spider girls?!
> 
> Well, I for one, am going to scratch my crotch publicly if there are no girls around :2thumb:


:gasp::whip::bash:

:lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Bagger293 said:


> omg, can it be that they've properly disappeared? What will we do without spider girls?!
> 
> Well, I for one, am going to scratch my crotch publicly if there are no girls around :2thumb:


hehe, feel free to belch and fart in public too and drool over some porn :|

lmao


----------



## Dayle

Lol, im a guy and even i walked away when you started with cars, bores the arse off me lol


----------



## _emmie_x_

Dayle said:


> Lol, im a guy and even i walked away when you started with cars, bores the arse off me lol


:notworthy::flrt:



_I feel lonely  :lol2:_


----------



## empirecook




----------



## Bagger293

Dayle said:


> Lol, im a guy and even i walked away when you started with cars, bores the arse off me lol


Haha! Fair enough man, I guess they're not for everyone =]

I notice you are in Croydon! Is there still a hospital there called St. Mary's?


----------



## Dayle

Bagger293 said:


> Haha! Fair enough man, I guess they're not for everyone =]
> 
> I notice you are in Croydon! Is there still a hospital there called St. Mary's?




errrm i dont know lol! i know there is a good one in farnborough and a bad one called mayday, not really lived here that long to need to goto a hospital lol


----------



## snowgoose

Dayle said:


> errrm i dont know lol! i know there is a good one in farnborough and a bad one called mayday, not really lived here that long to need to goto a hospital lol


a hospital called mayday? Good god :lol2:


----------



## empirecook

Dayle said:


> errrm i dont know lol! i know there is a good one in *farnborough* and a bad one called mayday, not really lived here that long to need to goto a hospital lol


:gasp:

I live round the corner from there. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> :notworthy::flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> _I feel lonely  :lol2:_


Awwwww


----------



## Bagger293

I was born in a hospital called St. Mary's in Croydon. Moved to Scotland 4 months later and never been back...


----------



## Dayle

i know lol such a bad name for one


----------



## _emmie_x_




----------



## SCARTUM

_emmie_x_ said:


> image



i know there is an IKEA in croydon :whistling2:


----------



## empirecook

Car advert :lol2:


----------



## Dayle

Lol, the IKEA is great i get all my t shelving there 

and shh emmie lol


----------



## Bagger293

IKEA are in Croydon!? Ah :censor: it, I'm moving back! :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Dayle said:


> Lol, the IKEA is great i get all my t shelving there
> 
> and shh emmie lol


_How rude? :gasp:_

_:lol2:_

_Bored is my favourite word, I have no life...or a very short attention span....possibly even both :flrt:_


----------



## Dayle

Haha see baggers, its all happening here 

and it's ok emmie you can come help me clean out my boas that should keep you busy


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _How rude? :gasp:_
> 
> _:lol2:_
> 
> _Bored is my favourite word, I have no life...or a very short attention span....possibly even both :flrt:_


 Translate ^

I'm Blonde :flrt:


:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## SCARTUM

Dayle said:


> Lol, the IKEA is great i get all my t shelving there


:2thumb: lol well you can bet yer life i delivered the shelving that you purchased .........:Na_Na_Na_Na:

lmao used to go there every night


----------



## Dayle

SCARTUM said:


> :2thumb: lol well you can bet yer life i delivered the shelving that you purchased .........:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> lmao used to go there every night



haha well then, thank you kind sir


----------



## SCARTUM

Dayle said:


> haha well then, thank you kind sir


why please the pleasure is all mine ..... was well paid :whistling2:

will be back delivering there again next year when i'm allowed back to work : victory:

it's amazing what they throw out you should get round the back and black the cameras out :gasp:


----------



## Bagger293

Or wear a balaclava!


----------



## Dayle

haha true, i love the bargin bin bit


----------



## SCARTUM

Bagger293 said:


> Or wear a balaclava!



LMAO...........doubt security would do anything anyhow the gypsies/new age travellers that live along side just wander in and help themselves so just turn up on a horse n you will be fine....:devil:

normally if you get something damaged on a pallet the whole pallet goes in the skip ... its scandellous.....its easier to scrap the pallet than do a single discrepancy lol :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

SCARTUM said:


> LMAO...........doubt security would do anything anyhow the gypsies/new age travellers that live along side just wander in and help themselves so just turn up on a horse n you will be fine....:devil:
> 
> normally if you get something damaged on a pallet the whole pallet goes in the skip ... its scandellous.....its easier to scrap the pallet than do a single discrepancy lol :whistling2:


I always read you name a scrotum :|


----------



## SCARTUM

Biggys said:


> I always read you name a scrotum :|



:gasp::gasp: HOW :gasp: RUDE :gasp::gasp: LMAO

it's ok plenty do in fact those that know me call me that or worse:whistling2:


----------



## Bagger293

SCARTUM said:


> if you get something damaged on a pallet the whole pallet goes in the skip ... its scandellous.....its easier to scrap the pallet than do a single discrepancy lol :whistling2:


:shock: That is :censor:ing terrible! 

I am going to petition about that



when I have time


----------



## Dee_Williams

Bagger293 said:


> :shock: That is :censor:ing terrible!
> 
> I am going to petition about that
> 
> 
> 
> when I have time



:lol2: yeah right.


----------



## Biggys

SCARTUM said:


> :gasp::gasp: HOW :gasp: RUDE :gasp::gasp: LMAO
> 
> it's ok plenty do in fact those that know me call me that or worse:whistling2:


 :lol2::lol2:

Sorrrrrrrrrrrrrry :blush:


----------



## Bagger293

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: yeah right.


Nah seriously, Dee! I just have so much on right now with college, work and volunteering but if this is true I will *certainly* be complaining about it when I have more time! 

On a brighter IKEA note, I have an IKEA shelving unit in my front room that is the perfect fit for 30x30x30 exo terras! It looks amazing but seeing as it essentially retards the airflow through the tank, the humidity is quite high..


----------



## Dee_Williams

Bagger293 said:


> Nah seriously, Dee! I just have so much on right now with college, work and volunteering but if this is true I will *certainly* be complaining about it when I have more time!
> 
> On a brighter IKEA note, I have an IKEA shelving unit in my front room that is the perfect fit for 30x30x30 exo terras! It looks amazing but seeing as it essentially retards the airflow through the tank, the humidity is quite high..



get busy with the drill??


----------



## Bagger293

Drill?


----------



## Dee_Williams

Bagger293 said:


> Drill?


ventilation??


----------



## Bagger293

You want me to drill holes in my GF's lovely IKEA shelving unit?! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Bagger293 said:


> You want me to drill holes in my GF's lovely IKEA shelving unit?! :lol2:


erm. yes.


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX

Butting in here sorry, just watching rude tube and seen this i nearly died of laughter Bomberman : Bomb Disposal Dance - YouTube

What was this guy thinking! X


----------



## Bagger293

LOL! That was brilliant lilith! =]

Dee, I'll have to do some tests to find out if that's okay!


----------



## SCARTUM

Bagger293 said:


> Nah seriously, Dee! I just have so much on right now with college, work and volunteering but if this is true I will *certainly* be complaining about it


certainly used to be true although i have to say they were talking about restructuring there discrepancy procedure late last year..... i have been off work since may of this year so could not really update you on the situation now.. but yes it was definately there procedure ( individual managers ) discretion to scrap the whole pallet and this occured in more than one store 

but as i said i am unaware of there current procedure being off on long term sick.. most managers that did this used to blame it on the loading of the trailer and say it collapsed in transit lol 

hmmm.... bad driving .........neverrrrrrrrrrr :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Butting in here sorry, just watching rude tube and seen this i nearly died of laughter Bomberman : Bomb Disposal Dance - YouTube
> 
> What was this guy thinking! X


You have actually just made me night with that video :lol2:


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX

Biggys said:


> You have actually just made me night with that video :lol2:


Lol, i know ive been laughing at if for about 10 mins now! . X


----------



## Biggys

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Lol, i know ive been laughing at if for about 10 mins now! . X


Awwww hahaaha, It's just awesome 

I love the bit and the end were he picks up the guns and then the bomb goes off, he couldn't have look any cooler :lol2:


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX

Biggys said:


> Awwww hahaaha, It's just awesome
> 
> I love the bit and the end were he picks up the guns and then the bomb goes off, he couldn't have look any cooler :lol2:


Hes abit either brave or daft, if i was defusing a bomb i dont think id just start to dance lol. yeah i know it made me jump wasnt expecting that! very cool though! X


----------



## Dee_Williams

good morning.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> good morning.


Morning Dee! 

I hate getting up early, it's like not possible for me to get up before 9.


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> Morning Dee!
> 
> I hate getting up early, it's like not possible for me to get up before 9.


:lol: 9 would be truly wonderful.

how is uni going hon?
you plowing your way through your reading ok??


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol: 9 would be truly wonderful.
> 
> how is uni going hon?
> you plowing your way through your reading ok??


I tried to get up at 8, but just turned back over, I didn't even really sleep, I just refused to move. :blush:

It's ok, there's so much of it! I could be less lazy and do more, but it's hard to get motivation sometimes! Plus it takes me so long. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

better to take longer and understand it i guess??


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> better to take longer and understand it i guess??


I don't understand it most of the time... :blush: I just want to get a job now, I'm sick to death of being poor. :whip:


----------



## snowgoose

Morning all


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> I don't understand it most of the time... :blush: I just want to get a job now, I'm sick to death of being poor. :whip:


awwww.. it will be worth the wait hon. 



snowgoose said:


> Morning all


morning jake!


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Morning all


Morning!



Dee_Williams said:


> awwww.. it will be worth the wait hon.


I'll still probably get a crap job! :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll still probably get a crap job! :blush:


you better not! i am expecting awesome things.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> you better not! i am expecting awesome things.


You really shouldn't. :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Morning Ladies ( << Ooooh, look at that, I called you both ladies  )

How is everyone today?


----------



## Dee_Williams

snowgoose said:


> Morning Ladies ( << Ooooh, look at that, I called you both ladies  )
> 
> How is everyone today?


careful jake. we are both a bit handy with the :whip: you know.

i am very very good ta. in a rare happy smiley mood. 

yourself hon??


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Morning Ladies ( << Ooooh, look at that, I called you both ladies  )
> 
> How is everyone today?


Crap, I'm in a bad mood and I still have uni until 5, just not feeling it today.


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> careful jake. we are both a bit handy with the :whip: you know.
> 
> i am very very good ta. in a rare happy smiley mood.
> 
> yourself hon??


I'm good thanks 

Have a new spider and some teeny tiny scorpions arrive today 

Need to pop to the PO at some point and post some tubs :whistling2:



vivalabam said:


> Crap, I'm in a bad mood and I still have uni until 5, just not feeling it today.


Well, that's not very good is it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

snowgoose said:


> I'm good thanks
> 
> Have a new spider and some teeny tiny scorpions arrive today
> 
> Need to pop to the PO at some point and post some tubs :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's not very good is it :Na_Na_Na_Na:



oooo new spid. and scorps. i hate you now. 
and posting tubs, fancy that. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> oooo new spid. and scorps. i hate you now.
> and posting tubs, fancy that. :whistling2:


Hehe, 

It's only a small Ctenus captiosus and 2 tiny Euscorpius concinnus 

Yes, I would be posting tubs, if I had an address to send them to  ( FB me  )


----------



## Jonb1982

Hola peeps


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> Hola peeps


Hey Jon, 

No work today , or have you finished?


----------



## Bagger293

Good afternoon folks =]


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> Hey Jon,
> 
> No work today , or have you finished?


Just finished for the day!


----------



## TEENY

snowgoose said:


> Hehe,
> 
> It's only a small Ctenus captiosus and 2 tiny Euscorpius concinnus
> 
> Yes, I would be posting tubs, if I had an address to send them to  ( FB me  )


Oh nice choices, i love the little scorps they are so funny, my little Spinigerus have such attitude, i would ahte to be small enough for it to matter lol
What are the spids like to keep ?? I am thinking about grabbing a few huntsmen and these appeal too


----------



## snowgoose

TEENY said:


> Oh nice choices, i love the little scorps they are so funny, my little Spinigerus have such attitude, i would ahte to be small enough for it to matter lol
> What are the spids like to keep ?? I am thinking about grabbing a few huntsmen and these appeal too


Well, it wasn't really my choice :lol2:

I was offered them as freebies, so jumped at the chance 

From what I've read the spiders are fairly easy to keep 

Give Lisa a shout ( Garlicpickle ), she keeps huntsmen so knows more than me


----------



## TEENY

snowgoose said:


> Well, it wasn't really my choice :lol2:
> 
> I was offered them as freebies, so jumped at the chance
> 
> From what I've read the spiders are fairly easy to keep
> 
> Give Lisa a shout ( Garlicpickle ), she keeps huntsmen so knows more than me


You lucky bugger especially on the scorps they are great 

Are the wolves kept the same way then ????


----------



## snowgoose

TEENY said:


> You lucky bugger especially on the scorps they are great
> 
> Are the wolves kept the same way then ????


Hehe, 

The wolf is in a small terrestrial tub with lots of bits of dry leaves and such  room temp, random spray :lol2:


----------



## TEENY

snowgoose said:


> Hehe,
> 
> The wolf is in a small terrestrial tub with lots of bits of dry leaves and such  room temp, random spray :lol2:


Pretty much huntsman stuff then good ho, i will have to look into one of these for myself


----------



## snowgoose

TEENY said:


> Pretty much huntsman stuff then good ho, i will have to look into one of these for myself


There's a few papers around if you simply google the name 

Also Mr Bernhardt has them available 

.:www.schaben-spinnen.de - Jörg Bernhardt :. Shop


----------



## Jonb1982

Afternoooooooooooooon!


----------



## Dee_Williams

good afternoon.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> good afternoon.



How are you my dear?


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am amazingly good jon. yourself??


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> i am amazingly good jon. yourself??




Wow you are usually miserable or grumpy! 

Im great thanks, just about to pop to,the shop for some scampi fries


----------



## Dee_Williams

thank you very much jon. :Na_Na_Na_Na: you aren't usually a ray of sunshine yourself either you know. 

just coz you lot don't see me being manically happy doesn't mean i am miserable al lthe time. 

scampi fries?  enjoy!! :roll2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> thank you very much jon. :Na_Na_Na_Na: you aren't usually a ray of sunshine yourself either you know.
> 
> just coz you lot don't see me being manically happy doesn't mean i am miserable al lthe time.
> 
> scampi fries?  enjoy!! :roll2:


Im always happy, just my fingers hide it well!


----------



## Jonb1982

Tis quiet in here

Ive seen more life in a morgue!


----------



## Dee_Williams

meh, tis always like this now everyone is back in school.


----------



## Tedster

hello spreading some smiles :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

Oooh where is the love the love the lurrvvvveee


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> meh, tis always like this now everyone is back in school.


Ugh thats the scary thing, we spend our time talking to kids, I have visions of fred and rosemarie west here......


----------



## Tedster

Jonb1982 said:


> Ugh thats the scary thing, we spend our time talking to kids, I have visions of fred and rosemarie west here......



You called ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2:

i spend most of my online life talking to americans or australians. dunno what is worse tbh. :lol2:

i have so many bloody sites to update every day it gets so flaming boring.


----------



## Jonb1982

Tedster said:


> You called ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hi Fred!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Spurs were lucky on Sunday ehh Jon???


----------



## Tedster

Jonb1982 said:


> Hi Fred!



Rose you've never looked better, now shut up and get back into the van :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

mcluskyisms said:


> Spurs were lucky on Sunday ehh Jon???


Erm id say no, but then I would be lying


----------



## Jonb1982

Tedster said:


> Rose you've never looked better, now shut up and get back into the van :flrt:


Ooooh Fred you charmer, now go look what ive left for you in the basement


----------



## mcluskyisms

Jonb1982 said:


> Erm id say no, but then I would be lying


Haha well at least you're a truthful liar.

Canny match though, one of the better ones Ive watched this season.


----------



## Dee_Williams

do you know, it is you lots fault that i actualy asked my o/h who won the football. he looked at me like i had gone completely loopy.


----------



## Biggys

Back from workkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk with an axe 8)


----------



## JustJack

Howdy guys!

Not loong till I am 14!! xD


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Howdy guys!
> 
> Not loong till I am 14!! xD


Come see Uncle Fred!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Come see Uncle Fred!


Uncle fred???? :hmm:

:lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Uncle fred???? :hmm:
> 
> :lol2:


Just forget it lol


U ok?


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Just forget it lol
> 
> 
> U ok?


Oh ok :lol2:

And yeh you?


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Oh ok :lol2:
> 
> And yeh you?


Aye not bad me old fruit!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Aye not bad me old fruit!


Good good!


----------



## vivalabam

Evening all!

I'm so run down today.  I'm supposed to be doing 8-10 hours of reading per unit per week, that equals over 52 hours per week, who has that amount of time to do reading?!


----------



## spinnin_tom

lots of smiley faces 

4 new Avicularia metallica arrived, very purrdy spiders


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> Evening all!
> 
> I'm so run down today.  I'm supposed to be doing 8-10 hours of reading per unit per week, that equals over 52 hours per week, who has that amount of time to do reading?!


that is a lot of reading kerry. is it a specified length of text?


----------



## JustJack

French -_-


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> that is a lot of reading kerry. is it a specified length of text?


No, just made up of different ones, I know, who can do that much reading in a week.


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> No, just made up of different ones, I know, who can do that much reading in a week.


i could if i was reading coz i wanted ot and if nothing disasterous happened, and i did no housework or anything else. :whistling2:


----------



## Tedster




----------



## JustJack

Tedster said:


> image


Can super ted help me memorise 240 words in french?! :lol2:


----------



## Tedster

Trootle said:


> Can super ted help me memorise 240 words in french?! :lol2:



Oui monseur :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

he's good is super ted. i used ot watch that. :blush:
i feel old now.


----------



## JustJack

Tedster said:


> Oui monseur :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Good evening internet spider peeps!

I'm setting up an enclosure for an Avic and just wondered if anyone could spot anything I should change with what I have so far?



















Obviously I need to attach a heat mat and fill that water dish up. I may also add another water dish on the floor depending on the humidity levels. 

Basically, is there anything significantly wrong with what I've done here?


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Good evening internet spider peeps!
> 
> I'm setting up an enclosure for an Avic and just wondered if anyone could spot anything I should change with what I have so far?
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Obviously I need to attach a heat mat and fill that water dish up. I may also add another water dish on the floor depending on the humidity levels.
> 
> Basically, is there anything significantly wrong with what I've done here?


 
That is amazing :gasp::notworthy:


----------



## Dee_Williams

i wouldn't bother with another dish, but that is just me. a good spray everyt few days through the mesh should be fine.


----------



## Bagger293

Biggys said:


> That is amazing :gasp::notworthy:


Wow! That is more positive than I expected... Cheers Ty! =]: victory:



Dee_Williams said:


> i wouldn't bother with another dish, but that is just me. a good spray everyt few days through the mesh should be fine.


Cool, thanks Dee. I think the humidity will be fine without another dish anyway :2thumb: =]


----------



## Dee_Williams

what avic is it hon?


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> Wow! That is more positive than I expected... Cheers Ty! =]: victory:


No worries bud 


Can I be really cheeky and pinch the Idea ? :blush:


----------



## Bagger293

Dee_Williams said:


> what avic is it hon?


It's a metallica! =]

Our good friend Jake is looking after it for me until I have this enclosure set up and I must thank him again for this favour while I have the opportunity!



Biggys said:


> No worries bud
> 
> 
> Can I be really cheeky and pinch the Idea ? :blush:


:lolsign: of course you can, if you think it's that good! =]


----------



## Dee_Williams

Bagger293 said:


> It's a metallica! =]
> 
> Our good friend Jake is looking after it for me until I have this enclosure set up and I must thank him again for this favour while I have the opportunity!
> 
> 
> 
> :lolsign: of course you can, if you think it's that good! =]


aye jake is good like that. :flrt: he is in my good books at mo. 

aww metallicas are awesome. and mega cute and floofy.


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> :lolsign: of course you can, if you think it's that good! =]


Wooooooooo!! :2thumb:


----------



## Bagger293

Wow! Floofy?! That sounds great! =]

Ever since I started thinking about getting a spider (and tbh, I can't remember what got me thinking about one in the first place), I've always fancied an Avic. They're cute and super interesting! Not looking forward to the short life span though =[


----------



## JustJack

Right I am off guys! 

I will see you tommorow on my BIRRTHHDDAAYY!


----------



## vivalabam

I ate half a pot of after eight mints, only to find out that was all of my sugar intake in one day right there, oops! 

I blame the OH for getting fat. :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

meh tis always there fault anyway. i wouldn't eat half so much if i didn't have to cook for col. :bash:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> meh tis always there fault anyway. i wouldn't eat half so much if i didn't have to cook for col. :bash:


I was being so good as well today! Well... Other than missing out on gym time oops! Although I'm going to 2 tomorrow to make up for it. :blush:


----------



## Tedster

Dont you just wish that if someone pisses you off instead of jumping onto the keys they'd just not bother to get involved with the thread ?.

Theres also quite a few sheep here, who will click LIKE just so there part of the in crowd . I dunno i really dont.

Moan over and I love everyone here, different levels of love for some though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kris74

Tedster said:


> Dont you just wish that if someone pisses you off instead of jumping onto the keys they'd just not bother to get involved with the thread ?.
> 
> Theres also quite a few sheep here, who will click LIKE just so there part of the in crowd . I dunno i really dont.
> 
> Moan over and I love Kris and think he's great :Na_Na_Na_Na:


*Baaaaaa*


----------



## Dee_Williams

Tedster said:


> Dont you just wish that if someone pisses you off instead of jumping onto the keys they'd just not bother to get involved with the thread ?.
> 
> Theres also quite a few sheep here, who will click LIKE just so there part of the in crowd . I dunno i really dont.
> 
> Moan over and I love everyone here, different levels of love for some though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i like liking. altohugh i don't do it as much as i used to. i got told off 

is this a random statement or aimed at anyone in particular?? :hmm:


----------



## Dee_Williams

kris74 said:


> *Baaaaaa*


can i be a goat instead??

Maaaaa


----------



## JustJack

God I am up early!

But...

It's my biirrtthhhdddaaaayyy!!


----------



## vivalabam

Happy birthday Jack! 

Morning everyone, up nice and early to start my reading, yey...


----------



## Dee_Williams

how is it going hon??


----------



## Tedster

Trootle said:


> God I am up early!
> 
> But...
> 
> It's my biirrtthhhdddaaaayyy!!



Happy Birthday Jack, have a great day :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> how is it going hon??


Not too bad! Been to the gym, done 1 reading, 1 more of each to do. :blush:

How are you?


----------



## Bagger293

I have done no revision so far today, should I just call it a write off?


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am good  bee nfood shopping so am a bit urgh really. :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> I have done no revision so far today, should I just call it a write off?


No, there's always time! It's still early. :lol2: I've still got another 17 page reading to do, the first one was about 30 pages. :whip:



Dee_Williams said:


> i am good  bee nfood shopping so am a bit urgh really. :2thumb:


Ah right, get any thing nice? I'm feeling a jacket potato later, or maybe tuna pasta bake, I want something yummy! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Thanks guys!

Home already!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Home already!


Nice and early. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> No, there's always time! It's still early. :lol2: I've still got another 17 page reading to do, the first one was about 30 pages. :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah right, get any thing nice? I'm feeling a jacket potato later, or maybe tuna pasta bake, I want something yummy! :lol2:


there is always time for reading. 

we have been skint for the last couple of weeks waiting for people to pay us so i actually have food other than large joints of meat now. tis a bit of a relief.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> there is always time for reading.
> 
> we have been skint for the last couple of weeks waiting for people to pay us so i actually have food other than large joints of meat now. tis a bit of a relief.


Ah right that's good! I'd hate to not have food. :gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> Ah right that's good! I'd hate to not have food. :gasp:


meh freezer is full. so all is good. 

so what exciting things are you all reading??


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> meh freezer is full. so all is good.
> 
> so what exciting things are you all reading??


I was reading about the media and how it is reported. I'm not giving my brain a rest, have to go to the gym in like 10 minutes for my abs session, I'm going to be suffering after. :lol2:

Then it's back to reading, unless my centipede tank is at the OHs dads work, then I'll have to go get that.


----------



## Dee_Williams

praying for a centipede tank it is then


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> praying for a centipede tank it is then


:lol2: Well not really, that means rehoming Rodger! I'd before 20 hours of reading in one day to rehoming that monster! :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Well not really, that means rehoming Rodger! I'd before 20 hours of reading in one day to rehoming that monster! :lol2:


kerry, i have told you before, you ned ot stop bringing brightly coloured men home.


----------



## SCARTUM

:blush:................:flrt:


----------



## Bagger293

Cheers Scartum =]

I left the door of my house open for about an hour and turned the dehumidifier in the front room off and the T enclosure humidity has dropped by about 14%!!


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening people!


----------



## Biggys

I had to laugh today at work, I served a costomer, and he had a loyalty account with us, I took his last name, and then his first......... His name was Ronald Mcdonald, It took all of my will power to stop myself laughing :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

What a name


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> What a name


It was indeed :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Hi kids


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Hi kids


Ait Jon


----------



## _emmie_x_

Jonb1982 said:


> Hi kids


_Heyy grampa:whistling2::flrt:_

_:lol2:_


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Heyy grampa:whistling2::flrt:_
> 
> _:lol2:_


Cant argue with that, I am 30 next year


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Cant argue with that, I am 30 next year


Stop counting the years..
You're not old..


----------



## vivalabam

Evening everyone! 

I just had some yummy pasta bake! I ate enough for 2 people. :blush:

Also finished it off with some lemon cake! It's no wonder I'm getting fat. :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> Stop counting the years..
> You're not old..


Cheers tom!



vivalabam said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> I just had some yummy pasta bake! I ate enough for 2 people. :blush:
> 
> Also finished it off with some lemon cake! It's no wonder I'm getting fat. :blush:


Erm are we no longer friends? You have deleted me! Lol


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Cheers tom!
> 
> 
> 
> Erm are we no longer friends? You have deleted me! Lol


I deleted you? What did I delete?


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I deleted you? What did I delete?


On here lol, thats twice ive been deleted by you lol!


----------



## Jonb1982

Anyway...........

Its quiet tonight!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Anyway...........
> 
> Its quiet tonight!


Because I am not here!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> On here lol, thats twice ive been deleted by you lol!


I've never deleted you!


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I've never deleted you!


Ah right anyway who cares, just thought it strange lol


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Ah right anyway who cares, just thought it strange lol


I still have no idea what you mean. :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I still have no idea what you mean. :blush:


Must be the blondness lol


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Must be the blondness lol


I think it must be. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Evening folks


----------



## Bagger293

Hi - message lengthened to be at least 5 characters :roll:


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Hi - message lengthened to be at least 5 characters :roll:


:lol2: Hey ya, how are you?


----------



## geckodelta

Bang!


----------



## Bagger293

Pretty good thanks Kerry =]

Waiting on my Avic enclosure warming the heck up! 

I have a 7 watt heat mat on it just now but it's just not doing the job.

Anyone know what the most powerful heat mat the appropriate size for an exo terra nano is?


How are you Kerry? Get on good at the gym? Rehomed Rodger? =]




geckodelta said:


> Bang!


What an entrance! : victory:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Avics are really growing on me, now its just to decide if to get one and which one... :blush:_


----------



## Bagger293

They're just too cute :flrt: =]


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Pretty good thanks Kerry =]
> 
> Waiting on my Avic enclosure warming the heck up!
> 
> I have a 7 watt heat mat on it just now but it's just not doing the job.
> 
> Anyone know what the most powerful heat mat the appropriate size for an exo terra nano is?
> 
> 
> How are you Kerry? Get on good at the gym? Rehomed Rodger? =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an entrance! : victory:


Ah right, my avic is kept at room temp, at the moment it seems to be about 72 ish.  None of my spiders are heated at the moment, would cost too much! Although the heating has gone on now so it should stay pretty warm for them, if it does end up getting freezing I may have to do something about it... 

I'm not to bad, gym was ok, I don't like the instructors trying to force me into doing stuff, last week it was lifting a 10kg weight which really hurt my wrists, I'm just not strong at all. Now it was letting go of the bars on the treadmill, if I want to hold on what's so bad about that?! 

No, not got the tank yet which is weird, if it's not here by this time next week, I'll phone him up and see what's happened to it.


----------



## Bagger293

I imagine your room temp is a bit higher than ours though... Ours is 14*c (57*f) atm and it's only going to get colder =[

I've never been in a gym in my life! Doubt I'll ever go. I'm well too lazy for that :lol2:

When did you order your enclosure? Should it have arrived already?


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> I imagine your room temp is a bit higher than ours though... Ours is 14*c (57*f) atm and it's only going to get colder =[
> 
> I've never been in a gym in my life! Doubt I'll ever go. I'm well too lazy for that :lol2:
> 
> When did you order your enclosure? Should it have arrived already?


Ah right, yeah a fair bit warmer here! Yeah, hopefully it will get warmer here. :blush: I don't do cold well. 

Haha I love the gym! I'm pretty lazy recently though. :blush: I'm getting fat again, it's not good! I blame the OH. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Morning anyone, everyone, someone :lol2:

No mantids today, so hopefully they will arrive tomorrow 

One of my theopompa servillei have successfully moulted, so hopefully the other will follow soon 

And, one of my A.multicolor ooth's have started hatching


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> Morning anyone, everyone, someone :lol2:
> 
> No mantids today, so hopefully they will arrive tomorrow
> 
> One of my theopompa servillei have successfully moulted, so hopefully the other will follow soon
> 
> And, one of my A.multicolor ooth's have started hatching


Helllooooo lol


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> Helllooooo lol


Hey Jon, 

How's you?


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> Hey Jon,
> 
> How's you?


Not bad pal!

Just at work having my break!


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> Not bad pal!
> 
> Just at work having my break!


Ah, sounds erm fun :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> Ah, sounds erm fun :lol2:


Not really, im shattered, roll on half 3!


----------



## Dee_Williams

cor what fascinating convos in here. :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Hello everyone! Skipped out on the gym today, I feel a little worse for wear. 

Uni was crap, I think it's because I was up so early, I got up at 7am and Rodger was still out! Shows you hoe early it was. :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2: did he look at you with hunger on his erm mandibles??


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Heyy gorgeous people :flrt:_


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Hello everyone! Skipped out on the gym today, I feel a little worse for wear.
> 
> Uni was crap, I think it's because I was up so early, I got up at 7am and Rodger was still out! Shows you hoe early it was. :lol2:


I get up at five!


----------



## JustJack

Hey


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Hey


Hi mate!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2: did he look at you with hunger on his erm mandibles??


He looked a bit confused I'll give him that! Nice to see him though, it's been a while! :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> I get up at five!


Rather you than me. :whistling2:


----------



## empirecook

I pretty much have a job at asda!

Just need to go in tomorrow and see what its like working on the tills for an hour, and then have an 1 on 1 interview! :gasp:


How is everyone today?


----------



## vivalabam

empirecook said:


> I pretty much have a job at asda!
> 
> Just need to go in tomorrow and see what its like working on the tills for an hour, and then have an 1 on 1 interview! :gasp:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today?


Weird way of doing things isn't it? Surely you have the interview first? :lol2:

Congrats on the job though! :no1:

I've got some mantids to rehome later, a congo ooth hatched last night and we some how have to put them all into a big tank! I think the plan is to leave them all together, there looks to be over 50 and we have 3 more ooths to hatch. :blush:

So if anyone wants any Congos, send me a PM!


----------



## empirecook

vivalabam said:


> Weird way of doing things isn't it? Surely you have the interview first? :lol2:
> 
> Congrats on the job though! :no1:


First people have to apply online and do some stupid question thing. Whoever complete that, then get invited to a group orgy thing to see what everyone is like with others...Those who then completed that, then go onto the thing which I am doing tomorrow. 3rd stage pretty much means a job. :2thumb: And thankyou!

What are Mantids like to keep? Pretty interested in getting one, I just don't know enough about them at the moment for them to tickle my pickle. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

empirecook said:


> First people have to apply online and do some stupid question thing. Whoever complete that, then get invited to a group orgy thing to see what everyone is like with others...Those who then completed that, then go onto the thing which I am doing tomorrow. 3rd stage pretty much means a job. :2thumb: And thankyou!
> 
> What are Mantids like to keep? Pretty interested in getting one, I just don't know enough about them at the moment for them to tickle my pickle. :lol2:


Ah right that makes more sense. :lol2: Well good luck! I'm sure you'll do fine! 

Easy as pie, especially these ones, they are hard as rock. Can feed these ones on crickets and they don't grow massive, our adults are just in jugs from the pound shop. :blush: We got 7 and only lost 1 which got damaged in transit, then one randomly died as an adult which was weird! But they are really easy to keep. :lol2: we even received one with one arm and it still caught food fine and turned into a lovely adult female, she's called gammy. :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Hi mate!


Hello Jon!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Weird way of doing things isn't it? Surely you have the interview first? :lol2:
> 
> Congrats on the job though! :no1:
> 
> I've got some mantids to rehome later, a congo ooth hatched last night and we some how have to put them all into a big tank! I think the plan is to leave them all together, there looks to be over 50 and we have 3 more ooths to hatch. :blush:
> 
> So if anyone wants any Congos, send me a PM!


KERRYYY! PM me about the congos!!


----------



## Jonb1982

Tis dead in here!


----------



## JustJack

17 minute jog..

My asthma held out and I managed to do it!

Sprinted most of it but hey ho!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> He looked a bit confused I'll give him that! Nice to see him though, it's been a while! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Rather you on me. :whistling2:


If you insist


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> If you insist


was it tomorrow ???



i'm hyped tonight, haven't argued with anybody (YET)


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> was it tomorrow ???
> 
> 
> 
> i'm hyped tonight, haven't argued with anybody (YET)


Tom I......................Disagree Hmph! :lol2:


----------



## Kenn6eth78

There's 6 eggs in a box?

how are you finding not smoking PK? (well done BTW)


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone! 

I was going to do reading, but I don't think I can be bothered. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

Kenn6eth78 said:


> There's 6 eggs in a box?
> 
> how are you finding not smoking PK? (well done BTW)
> image
> image
> image


I'm confused, Why have you copy an pasted something Lisa said on the first page ? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i did well last night.
i got moaned at and called an idiot for trying to help with limited nowledge on plants, but did i argue? no


----------



## vivalabam

Just got back from the gym, going again tomorrow morning. :flrt:

I've also been invited out tomorrow night which is nice of my friend, kinda nervous! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

somebody loves me tonight lol


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> somebody loves me tonight lol


That's good. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> That's good. :lol2:


can't tell if sarcastic :L

look at the thread below i think


----------



## Dee_Williams

good evening.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> good evening.


not really

hey dee !


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> not really
> 
> hey dee !


Cheer up tom


----------



## vivalabam

Not very active in here tonight!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Cheer up tom


 
i'll try :notworthy:



vivalabam said:


> Not very active in here tonight!


 
naah, it's not


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> naah, it's not


I seem to have nearly 300 Congos from the ooth, and pretty much all of the fruit flies have been eaten, I feel they may start thinning them self out soon. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

I'm putting Grape soda on my christmas list......

that is all :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I'm putting Grape soda on my christmas list......
> 
> that is all :flrt:


:lol2: That's random!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: That's random!


Have yor tried it ? :flrt:

that stuff is *cough* worthy :blush::lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Have yor tried it ? :flrt:
> 
> that stuff is *cough* worthy :blush::lol2:


Oddly, I have not! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Oddly, I have not! :lol2:


 :shock:

Get some, it is frigging amazing :mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :shock:
> 
> Get some, it is frigging amazing :mf_dribble:


I've never even seen it being sold. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I've never even seen it being sold. :lol2:


 











This ^

Mind = Blown :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Tim minchin :d


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Tim minchin :d


 What are the chances of that :gasp:

I was listening to him on youtube as you posted that :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

haha, I'm watching him on TV


----------



## REDDEV1L

*Wanders in looking rather lost*

Got a quick question for you inverted lot if anyone can be bothered 

Just got myself a group of hissing roaches, 3m2f adults.

*Currently got em in a bare 10"x7"x4" clip-lock tub* with 2x 1" circular holes on both long sides. 
Been reading about males needing territory or they'll fight/kill others so *will I need a bigger tub at some point ?*
Intend to make it naturalistic cocofibre & leaf litter and cork bark. (How damp??)

*Also, will it be detremental to their health if they get 30'c for 12 hrs then a drop down to say 18'c at 'night' ?*
(They're ontop of the lighting unit for my canes)
I'm not TOO bothered about breeding but if they do and I get free food I won't complain


----------



## spinnin_tom

REDDEV1L said:


> *Wanders in looking rather lost*
> 
> Got a quick question for you inverted lot if anyone can be bothered
> 
> Just got myself a group of hissing roaches, 3m2f adults.
> 
> *Currently got em in a bare 10"x7"x4" clip-lock tub* with 2x 1" circular holes on both long sides.
> Been reading about males needing territory or they'll fight/kill others so *will I need a bigger tub at some point ?*
> Intend to make it naturalistic cocofibre & leaf litter and cork bark. (How damp??)
> 
> *Also, will it be detremental to their health if they get 30'c for 12 hrs then a drop down to say 18'c at 'night' ?*
> (They're ontop of the lighting unit for my canes)
> I'm not TOO bothered about breeding but if they do and I get free food I won't complain


 
coir is the best substrate, add roots like mopane, and leaves. 30C is too hot. 18C is fine at night. ideally, you should get a bigger tub now since you're going to get babies.


----------



## kris74

I need my baldy head examining, my day off and I'm on a 9 overtime haul in the monkey house that is my office, holy moley I hate the run up to Xmas...


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone! 

I'm up ready for the gym, although I'm tired and would prefer to sleep!


----------



## Dee_Williams

good morning. i had 2 duvets last night so i slept really well for once.


----------



## snowgoose

Morning all 

B.mendica


----------



## Dee_Williams

snowgoose said:


> Morning all
> 
> B.mendica
> 
> image


is this one of the new ones??

v pretty. :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> is this one of the new ones??
> 
> v pretty. :flrt:


yes, the pair arrived safe and sound 

it's good and bad :lol2: (long story so will tell ya laters  )


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> good morning. i had 2 duvets last night so i slept really well for once.


That's good! I'm always warm in bed, even with 1 duvet. :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> Morning all
> 
> B.mendica
> 
> image


Aww that's so cute! Where did you get it from?


----------



## geckodelta

I'm never ever drinking again...


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> That's good! I'm always warm in bed, even with 1 duvet. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww that's so cute! Where did you get it from?


from someone in Poland. I'm actually surprised they are still ok  They were posted out on Monday :O


----------



## Dee_Williams

snowgoose said:


> from someone in Poland. I'm actually surprised they are still ok  They were posted out on Monday :O


it got to -2 the other night. done well to be alive at all.


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I'm never ever drinking again...


It's probably for the best. :whistling2:



snowgoose said:


> from someone in Poland. I'm actually surprised they are still ok  They were posted out on Monday :O


Ah right, wow that's impressive, in this weather as well! Glad they arrived safe though!


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> It's probably for the best. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah right, wow that's impressive, in this weather as well! Glad they arrived safe though!


Haha, 

So am I but I won't be buying from them again. ( not everything was how it should have been )




( This user is not on these forums, so don't worry ( Just a disclaimer  ))


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> It's probably for the best. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah right, wow that's impressive, in this weather as well! Glad they arrived safe though!


Apparently everyone was terrified of me?


----------



## Dee_Williams

geckodelta said:


> Apparently everyone was terrified of me?



you are pretty scary tbf.


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> you are pretty scary tbf.


I'm not scary  I'm just a lil bit huggy!


----------



## Dee_Williams

geckodelta said:


> I'm not scary  I'm just a lil bit huggy!


hugging does not involve grabbing people sbums callum. or any other part of their anatomy. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> hugging does not involve grabbing people sbums callum. or any other part of their anatomy. :lol2:


I can't even remember what I groped :L


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Haha,
> 
> So am I but I won't be buying from them again. ( not everything was how it should have been )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( This user is not on these forums, so don't worry ( Just a disclaimer  ))


Oh right, well they arrived safe that's the main thing! Did they cost you much? 



geckodelta said:


> Apparently everyone was terrified of me?


Can't blame them! :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> I can't even remember what I groped :L


Well that's never a good sign!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Oh right, well they arrived safe that's the main thing! Did they cost you much?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't blame them! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's never a good sign!


Thank god you wasn't there Kerry... there was tables...


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Oh right, well they arrived safe that's the main thing! Did they cost you much?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't blame them! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's never a good sign!


Worked out at about £25 for the pair


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Thank god you wasn't there Kerry... there was tables...


You wouldn't have been near me, I'd have run away. :whistling2:



snowgoose said:


> Worked out at about £25 for the pair


Ah right, not exactly cheap! Although if you get nymphs from them I bet you'll be in the dolla! :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

well, I didn't think it was too bad really :lol2: but I don't mind paying for things I want :lol:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> well, I didn't think it was too bad really :lol2: but I don't mind paying for things I want :lol:


Most I've ever paid was £20 a pair and that was my orchids. :lol2: then again P&P wasn't included as I got them at a show! 

Can't wait to get my dead leafs at it, they are just too awesome! :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

the boss at the garage told me to stop wasting gaffa tape........


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Most I've ever paid was £20 a pair and that was my orchids. :lol2: then again P&P wasn't included as I got them at a show!
> 
> Can't wait to get my dead leafs at it, they are just too awesome! :flrt:


Well, that £25 included P&P from Poland so not bad at all really 

When are you doing the dead leafs?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Well, that £25 included P&P from Poland so not bad at all really
> 
> When are you doing the dead leafs?


Yeah I suppose so! Plus they aren't a common species, I've never seen them before. 

In about 3 weeks time! She moulted on the 3rd, so should be ready in just over 3 weeks. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Biggys said:


> the boss at the garage told me to stop wasting gaffa tape........


So I made this











Anddddddddd then made it some box faced children




















:blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Biggys said:


> So I made this
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Anddddddddd then made it some box faced children
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> :blush:


you really need ot do more work you know. :hmm:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> you really need ot do more work you know. :hmm:


I done all the work in like an hour, they litterally had me in for no reason today, so I kept myself amused ^.^


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I suppose so! Plus they aren't a common species, I've never seen them before.
> 
> In about 3 weeks time! She moulted on the 3rd, so should be ready in just over 3 weeks. :flrt:


haha, I've had a customer order some a while back, and thought they were cool, so decided to look for some for myself and get them


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> So I made this
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Anddddddddd then made it some box faced children
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> :blush:


You're so strange. :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> haha, I've had a customer order some a while back, and thought they were cool, so decided to look for some for myself and get them


Ah right, I normally just go to the shows and I'm like yeah I want some of those, and those,and those. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> You're so strange. :lol2:


 Nothing wrong with that though, is there ? :blush::no1::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Nothing wrong with that though, is there ? :blush::no1::lol2:


Tyler! Ring me!


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Nothing wrong with that though, is there ? :blush::no1::lol2:


Guess not. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Tyler! Ring me!


I don't have your number :blush:

I forgot to save it, PM me :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Guess not. :whistling2:


Seee :flrt: :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose




----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> image


I want :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> I want :flrt:


well, it's mine


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> well, it's mine


:gasp:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> image


I will probably be totally wrong and get mocked :lol2:

but Whalbergi ?(sp)


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> I will probably be totally wrong and get mocked :lol2:
> 
> but Whalbergi ?(sp)


NO :lol2:

B.mendica


----------



## _emmie_x_




----------



## Dee_Williams

meh you get mocked anyway tyler.









joke!!


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> NO :lol2:
> 
> B.mendica


Seee I knew I'd be wrong :lol2:

VEry nice though dude, any pictures of adults ? 



Dee_Williams said:


> meh you get mocked anyway tyler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joke!!


 
I do


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening lads and ladies!


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Seee I knew I'd be wrong :lol2:
> 
> VEry nice though dude, any pictures of adults ?


Yes, but not my pictures 

Brown;










and green 









( Adult females  )


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Yes, but not my pictures
> 
> Brown;
> 
> image
> 
> and green
> image
> 
> ( Adult females  )


 
:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

I want some :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> I want some :flrt:


well, they don't quite fit in with the mini mantis collection, but there were sort of just there so I had to get them :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> well, they don't quite fit in with the mini mantis collection, but there were sort of just there so I had to get them :lol2:


 No you can't mess up your mini collection........ you must send me them right away :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> No you can't mess up your mini collection........ you must send me them right away :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


NO :Na_Na_Na_Na:

They are mine :whip:

All, mine :thumb:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> NO :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> They are mine :whip:
> 
> All, mine :thumb:


Damn :lol2:

*sulks*

:whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Just been and got my alcohol for tonight, hopefully I won't drink it all. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Damn :lol2:
> 
> *sulks*
> 
> :whistling2:


buy your own


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Just been and got my alcohol for tonight, hopefully I won't drink it all. :blush:


Why are you hoping that you dont drink it?

Weirdo


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> buy your own


Where from ? :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Where from ? :lol2:


idk, online :lol2:

The person I got mine from has none left ( I took the last pair ), so it's just a case of hunting around


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> idk, online :lol2:
> 
> The person I got mine from has none left (* I took the last pair* ), so it's just a case of hunting around


Selfish much...:roll:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

Ugh off topic is on topic lol


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Ugh off topic is on topic lol


Purple squirrels will take over the world with their tiny coffee covered paws :shock:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Purple squirrels will take over the world with their tiny coffee covered paws :shock:


Whilst eating curly wurlys

Now that is better lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

good evening peeps.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> good evening peeps.


Hi Dee hows you?


----------



## Dee_Williams

pretty good thanks hon.

yourself??


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> pretty good thanks hon.
> 
> yourself??


Yeah great ta, last day of work and now four off


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Whilst eating curly wurlys
> 
> Now that is better lol


I now want Curly wurlys.....thanks -_-

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

haven't had a curly wurly for years.
do they still come in the christmas selection boxes?


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> haven't had a curly wurly for years.
> do they still come in the christmas selection boxes?


Think so yeah, I love curly wurlys,lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

i may have to go find one on monday now. argh. :bash:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> i may have to go find one on monday now. argh. :bash:


Sorry lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> Sorry lol



:liar:

yay i wanted to use that emotie for ages. :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> :liar:
> 
> yay i wanted to use that emotie for ages. :lol2:


Ugh you have the wrong perception of me lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> Ugh you have the wrong perception of me lol


well in your position i would have been laughing a lot and going mu ha ha mine all mine so.............. 

:lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

I got really bored earlier so made something 










( the lid wasn't on correctly when I took the pic, it does sit flat )


----------



## Dee_Williams

snowgoose said:


> I got really bored earlier so made something
> 
> image
> 
> ( the lid wasn't on correctly when I took the pic, it does sit flat )


that looks really good.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> well in your position i would have been laughing a lot and going mu ha ha mine all mine so..............
> 
> :lol2:


im a bit more mature than that 

I am nearly 30 you know!


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> that looks really good.


Thanks, I'm not happy with it though :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> im a bit more mature than that
> 
> I am nearly 30 you know!


so am i. 30 in may. 

it would still make me laugh though. :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> so am i. 30 in may.
> 
> it would still make me laugh though. :lol2:


Arrrgghhh im older than than you!


----------



## snowgoose

̿ ̿̿̿ ̿̿ ̿’̿’\̵͇̿̿\з=(◣_◢)=ε/̵͇̿̿/’̿’̿ ̿ ̿̿ ̿̿ ̿̿


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> Arrrgghhh im older than than you!


yay!!!

i feel better about being old now. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tedster

Dee_Williams said:


> that looks really good.



:liar: yeahhh i join in hehe :lol2::flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

Jake,ive just googled Schizopelma species that you have on ur sig, is it the same as the pic on Rick Wests site? Loks like C.Fasciatum? Where did you get it?


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> Jake,ive just googled Schizopelma species that you have on ur sig, is it the same as the pic on Rick Wests site? Loks like C.Fasciatum? Where did you get it?


It's almost as messed up as Avics :lol2: 

But yes, it's possibly the same as Rick's one on his site 

I decided to treat myself on my last import so grabbed myself one.


----------



## vivalabam

Evening everyone! I'm getting ready to go out, good times. :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> It's almost as messed up as Avics :lol2:
> 
> But yes, it's possibly the same as Rick's one on his site
> 
> I decided to treat myself on my last import so grabbed myself one.



Awesome, whats it like temperement wise etc

Im in love with a species I saw on the net, Oligoxystre Diamansiensis, can you get hold of them?


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> Awesome, whats it like temperement wise etc
> 
> Im in love with a species I saw on the net, Oligoxystre Diamansiensis, can you get hold of them?


it seems fine lol I mainly just leave it to it apart from watering and feeding 

As for the Oligoxystre, only two species I can get ( sp."Velvet Mountain" and sp."Atlantic forest"

But, that will have to wait until the new year lol

Anyway, lets not get infracted for talking shop on here :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> it seems fine lol I mainly just leave it to it apart from watering and feeding
> 
> As for the Oligoxystre, only two species I can get ( sp."Velvet Mountain" and sp."Atlantic forest"
> 
> But, that will have to wait until the new year lol
> 
> Anyway, lets not get infracted for talking shop on here :lol2:


true but ive noticed certain peoples faces fit, they can get away with saying and doing what they want, others are infracted in a second, trigger happy mods!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> true but ive noticed certain peoples faces fit, *they can get away with saying and doing what they want, others are infracted in a second*, trigger happy mods!


True that. :notworthy:


----------



## Jonb1982

Hello folks!!!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Hello folks!!!


Hello mate..

I swear something in my brain isnt working right!

Just reserved my self a AF B.Vagans..

To add to next weeks list of things I am getting! A big adult H.Mysore, 5 P.Imperator, 6 Popa Spurca mantids, N.Chromatus, B.Verdezi, A.Avic, L.Para and roaches.. Oooop! :lol2: 

Roll on tommorow!


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Hello mate..
> 
> I swear something in my brain isnt working right!
> 
> Just reserved my self a AF B.Vagans..
> 
> To add to next weeks list of things I am getting! A big adult H.Mysore, 5 P.Imperator, 6 Popa Spurca mantids, N.Chromatus, B.Verdezi, A.Avic, L.Para and roaches.. Oooop! :lol2:
> 
> Roll on tommorow!


Great stuff, an exciting week you have coming up then!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Great stuff, an exciting week you have coming up then!


A very exciting week!

Off to pick up Harry (hazza12) tommorow.. My mum and his mum are gunna have a catch up, then probably feed some of his pokies, pick up my stuff then he is coming over for a few days  

And we will be breeding the mantids on Tuesday!


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> A very exciting week!
> 
> Off to pick up Harry (hazza12) tommorow.. My mum and his mum are gunna have a catch up, then probably feed some of his pokies, pick up my stuff then he is coming over for a few days
> 
> And we will be breeding the mantids on Tuesday!


You need to get yourself some pokies!!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> You need to get yourself some pokies!!


No, no, no!! :lol2:

I could get a striata tommorow if I wanted to..


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> No, no, no!! :lol2:
> 
> I could get a striata tommorow if I wanted to..


 
Yes Yes Yes!!!


----------



## 8and6

Jonb1982 said:


> true but ive noticed certain peoples faces fit, they can get away with saying and doing what they want, others are infracted in a second, trigger happy mods!



thats because some people consistently break the rules and others dont :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

[email protected] said:


> thats because some people consistently break the rules and others dont :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ok Trigger


----------



## 8and6

Jonb1982 said:


> Ok Trigger


i dont know how you can say that, i myself have only ever given you a warning, although i cant speak for other mods on that one :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Yes Yes Yes!!!


But that would mean nearly all my b'day money gone.. Already spending £110!


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone, I'm feeling a little delicate this morning. :blush:

I need to go and get myself some cereal but really don't fancy moving, I feel a little ill. :blush:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone, I'm feeling a little delicate this morning. :blush:
> 
> I need to go and get myself some cereal but really don't fancy moving, I feel a little ill. :blush:


Kerry :flrt:

How are all the mantids doing?!


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone, I'm feeling a little delicate this morning. :blush:
> 
> I need to go and get myself some cereal but really don't fancy moving, I feel a little ill. :blush:


Do u fancy a beer?

Maybe a vodka!!??


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> But that would mean nearly all my b'day money gone.. Already spending £110!


Blimey i never used to get that much birthday money!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Kerry :flrt:
> 
> How are all the mantids doing?!


Ok last time I checked! they are eating us out of house and home! :lol2:



Jonb1982 said:


> Do u fancy a beer?
> 
> Maybe a vodka!!??


No thanks I think I'll pass. *gag*


----------



## JustJack

Jon.. I got double that plus vouchers, 2 scorpions and a samsung laptop for my birthday...:blush:

And Kerry sounds good! :lol2:

Im waiting for them to moult.. So I can hopefully get some:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Trootle said:


> Jon.. I got double that plus vouchers, 2 scorpions and a samsung laptop for my birthday...:blush:
> 
> And Kerry sounds good! :lol2:
> 
> Im waiting for them to moult.. So I can hopefully get some:lol2:


spoilt or what! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

lucky git.


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Jon.. I got double that plus vouchers, 2 scorpions and a samsung laptop for my birthday...:blush:
> 
> And Kerry sounds good! :lol2:
> 
> Im waiting for them to moult.. So I can hopefully get some:lol2:


Unbelievable i remember getting excited about the possibility of having a 50p or maybe even a pound sellotaped into my card!!!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Unbelievable i remember getting excited about the possibility of having a 50p or maybe even a pound sellotaped into my card!!!


I know... And things have changed soo much.. 50ps in cards to the latest gadgets and stuff...



Dee_Williams said:


> spoilt or what! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> lucky git.


I know I really am :/


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Jon.. I got double that plus vouchers, 2 scorpions and a samsung laptop for my birthday...:blush:
> 
> And Kerry sounds good! :lol2:
> 
> Im waiting for them to moult.. So I can hopefully get some:lol2:


Yeah it shouldn't be too long hopefully! :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Yeah it shouldn't be too long hopefully! :flrt:


Wooop! 

Dunno if I want 10..

But 1 isn't enough! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Afternoon all


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Afternoon all


Afternoon


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Afternoon


Happy birthday mate :2thumb:

sorry if it's late or early *blush*


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Happy birthday mate :2thumb:
> 
> sorry if it's late or early *blush*


Nearly a week late :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Nearly a week late :lol2:


Its the thought that counts lol


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Nearly a week late :lol2:


Oh bloody hell, sorry fella :blush:


How are you keeping ?


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Oh bloody hell, sorry fella :blush:
> 
> 
> How are you keeping ?


Yup you are right John!

And it's ok! 

I am great thanks.. Looking forward to getting 15 odd different inverts in the next few days!

Yourself?


----------



## vivalabam

So you two are getting on again now, I said it will blow over. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Yup you are right John!
> 
> And it's ok!
> 
> I am great thanks.. Looking forward to getting 15 odd different inverts in the next few days!
> 
> Yourself?


 
Sounds awesome 

What do you have coming mate ? 

I have been good thanks fella, just sorta planning out what I'm going to blow my wages on :blush:

I'm off to slough aswell today need to get new substrate and all that for the T's :2thumb:


any plans yourself ?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> So you two are getting on again now, I said it will blow over. :lol2:


If I'm honest, I think I owe the dude an apology, I was a total C:censor: to him :|


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Sounds awesome
> 
> What do you have coming mate ?
> 
> I have been good thanks fella, just sorta planning out what I'm going to blow my wages on :blush:
> 
> I'm off to slough aswell today need to get new substrate and all that for the T's :2thumb:
> 
> 
> any plans yourself ?


Kerry I think... Dunno if I was ignore list so didn't bother saying anything.. 

Ummm a AF B.Vagans, B.Verdezi, A.Avic, N.Chromatus, L.Para, 5 P.Imperator so I will have a colony of 8! 6 Popa Spurca mantids and some roaches.. Oh and a big adult male H.Mysore!

Spend the money on T's!

Sounds good fun!

Not much roast dinner later, then off to pick Harry and my T's up tommorow and then Harry is coming over for a few days!


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> If I'm honest, I think I owe the dude an apology, I was a total C:censor: to him :|


I agree. :whistling2:



Trootle said:


> Kerry I think... Dunno if I was ignore list so didn't bother saying anything..
> 
> Ummm a AF B.Vagans, B.Verdezi, A.Avic, N.Chromatus, L.Para, 5 P.Imperator so I will have a colony of 8! 6 Popa Spurca mantids and some roaches.. Oh and a big adult male H.Mysore!
> 
> Spend the money on T's!
> 
> Sounds good fun!
> 
> Not much roast dinner later, then off to pick Harry and my T's up tommorow and then Harry is coming over for a few days!


Wait what, who's on who's ignore list?


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I agree. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what, who's on who's ignore list?


Nah no one is..

Just whenever I sort of said something I never got a reply.. But thats all over now!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I agree. :whistling2:


Makes two of us :lol2:





vivalabam said:


> Wait what, who's on who's ignore list?


I think Jack thought I was on his Ignore lst or he was on mine or you were on Jons and jons was on steves? :hmm:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Makes two of us :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jack thought I was on his Ignore lst or he was on mine or you were on Jons and jons was on steves? :hmm:


I havent ignored anybody, although im possibly on other ppls lol who knows!

and me and steve are sorted lol


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> I havent ignored anybody, although im possibly on other ppls lol who knows!
> 
> and me and steve are sorted lol


I know :lol2:

I just thought I'd confuse a hung over Kerry :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> I know :lol2:
> 
> I just thought I'd confuse a hung over Kerry :lol2:


 hehe that isnt dificult :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Nah no one is..
> 
> Just whenever I sort of said something I never got a reply.. But thats all over now!





Biggys said:


> Makes two of us :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jack thought I was on his Ignore lst or he was on mine or you were on Jons and jons was on steves? :hmm:


Oh right. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I know :lol2:
> 
> I just thought I'd confuse a hung over Kerry :lol2:


That's just mean.  You can go and make me some cake now. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> hehe that isnt dificult :Na_Na_Na_Na:





vivalabam said:


> Oh right. :lol2:


:lol2:



vivalabam said:


> That's just mean.  You can go and make me some cake now. :whistling2:


 
Ok


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok


 
i like madeira!!!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> i like madeira!!!


 like Jessica Alba, does it mean I'm going to get her ? :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> like Jessica Alba, does it mean I'm going to get her ? :lol2:


Ok Ok :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I doooo love madeira though


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Ok Ok :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I doooo love madeira though


Same, Where is Kerry, she could make us one


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Same, Where is Kerry, she could make us one


What a cake or a woman?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> What a cake or a woman?


A cake :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> A cake :flrt: :flrt:


A cake in the shape of a woman?

I get first bite of the boobies!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> A cake in the shape of a woman?
> 
> I get first bite of the boobies!


:lol2::lol2:

boob cake would be funny as, you'd have to put spaklers on the ni....:blush: :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

to recreate the feeling of being smacked in the mouth??


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> to recreate the feeling of being smacked in the mouth??


I don't know, but I have the feeling I'm goning to get punched by someone :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> I don't know, but I have the feeling I'm goning to get punched by someone :lol2:


Most people would only hit your kneecaps unless you were willing to stand there whilst they set up a stool


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Most people would only hit your kneecaps unless you were willing to stand there whilst they set up a stool


:lol2:

Most people would have the sence to wait for me to sit down. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Or just punch me in the jewles :shock:


----------



## Biggys

Rehousing went well,

Ended up with a chiles rose on my chest throwing a threat pose up at my face, and nearly getting tagged by a genic, I love how all the old worlds behaved and the New worlds played up :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Woop!

Getting a MM G.Rosea on Tuesday!


----------



## vivalabam

We're making blueberry muffins, nom nom! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Woop!
> 
> Getting a MM G.Rosea on Tuesday!


Whoop diddly doo


----------



## Pincer

Blueberry muffins yummy! Send me some Kerry


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Woop!
> 
> Getting a MM G.Rosea on Tuesday!


 
Hmmm as a loan or as a actual pet ?



vivalabam said:


> We're making blueberry muffins, nom nom! :mf_dribble:


:mf_dribble:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Hmmm as a loan or as a actual pet ?
> 
> 
> 
> :mf_dribble:


Neither!

I am buying him to breed with my AF!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Neither!
> 
> I am buying him to breed with my AF!


If he doesn't get nommed you up for a 50/50 ?


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> If he doesn't get nommed you up for a 50/50 ?


You got a AF??


----------



## Pincer

I have just eaten 13 inches of cold pizza yummmmm!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> You got a AF??


 
Yeah 










My girly :flrt:


Pincer said:


> I have just eaten 13 inches of cold pizza yummmmm!


And you didn't even offer us any ?


----------



## vivalabam

Pincer said:


> Blueberry muffins yummy! Send me some Kerry


They are amazing! :mf_dribble: I want to eat them all! but I'm pretty sure that's bad for me. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Woop!
> 
> Getting a MM G.Rosea on Tuesday!


a bit pointless jack.
by all means try, but you're going to struggle shifting a hundred plus common asmuck spiders, that take for ever to grow



Pincer said:


> I have just eaten 13 inches of cold pizza yummmmm!


i thought that was going some where else lol


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> a bit pointless jack.
> by all means try, but you're going to struggle shifting a hundred plus common asmuck spiders, that take for ever to grow
> 
> 
> 
> i thought that was going some where else lol


ALright calm down Tom!

And Ty PM me!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> ALright calm down Tom!
> 
> And Ty PM me!


just trying to be helpful


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> a bit pointless jack.
> by all means try, but you're going to struggle shifting a hundred plus common asmuck spiders, that take for ever to grow
> 
> 
> 
> i thought that was going some where else lol


Maybe he wants to do it for the experience rather than the money/ effort. 

If he wants to do it let him. It's not affecting you at all!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Maybe he wants to do it for the experience rather than the money/ effort.
> 
> If he wants to do it let him. It's not affecting you at all!


It will be my first time breeding anything!

I want to do it from experiance! I will sell them at 20p!

Not about the money, though it would be nice to get some money back towards feeding/housing/getting the MM!


----------



## Pincer

Kerry are you making the muffins or is it mummy dearest?


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> It will be my first time breeding anything!
> 
> I want to do it from experiance! I will sell them at 20p!
> 
> Not about the money, though it would be nice to get some money back towards feeding/housing/getting the MM!


May not be a money making scheme, but like you say, it's for the experience! 

I know what that's like, which is why I've ended up with nearly 300 congos that cost me more to feed than I'll make selling them...



Pincer said:


> Kerry are you making the muffins or is it mummy dearest?


Hey screw you! I don't live with mummy dearest! It's boyfriend dearest that's making them. :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> It will be my first time breeding anything!
> 
> I want to do it from experiance! I will sell them at 20p!
> 
> Not about the money, though it would be nice to get some money back towards feeding/housing/getting the MM!


Id buy one for 20p lol, I may even stretch to two!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Id buy one for 20p lol, I may even stretch to two!


I'd buy the whole stock for 20p! :lol2:

Jack you can sell them for a couple of pound each, you'll get people buying them, I'd be interested in 5!


----------



## JustJack

Well maybe a bit more that 20p :lol2:

But as you say its experiance!

And yeh I wont sell them really expensive! A few quid each and money on multiples!  Sound alright?


----------



## Pincer

vivalabam said:


> May not be a money making scheme, but like you say, it's for the experience!
> 
> I know what that's like, which is why I've ended up with nearly 300 congos that cost me more to feed than I'll make selling them...
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey screw you! I don't live with mummy dearest! It's boyfriend dearest that's making them*. :blush:



Nice girl


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Well maybe a bit more that 20p :lol2:
> 
> But as you say its experiance!
> 
> And yeh I wont sell them really expensive! A few quid each and money on multiples!  Sound alright?


Sounds good to me!



Pincer said:


> Nice girl


:lol2: He is the chef in the relationship!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Sounds good to me!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: He is the chef in the relationship!


Yup


----------



## Biggys

I want food now


----------



## Bagger293

Just discovered the humidity is at 42% in my Aphonopelmas enclosure rather than 71% which the original device is reading! It's a relief to find it isn't so high but annoying to find that the device is faulty :rant2:


----------



## Pincer

Metro Metro Metro


----------



## Bagger293

What's that, you want to buy a Metro? Well have I got a deal for you!

Rare! Ferrari killer with tax and MOT. in Near Winchburgh, West Lothian | Other cars wanted | Gumtree.com


----------



## Pincer

Get your Vandan Plas out!


----------



## Bagger293

I have. I need to sell it though! =[

Got to fund another car.

Interested?


----------



## Biggys

Bagger293 said:


> What's that, you want to buy a Metro? Well have I got a deal for you!
> 
> Rare! Ferrari killer with tax and MOT. in Near Winchburgh, West Lothian | Other cars wanted | Gumtree.com


I want it, but I had no lisence or place to park it


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> I want it, but I had no lisence or place to park it


Oh and Ty I am breeding my S.Viridis on Tuesday aswell!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Oh and Ty I am breeding my S.Viridis on Tuesday aswell!


Nice 

It's gunna be go go go at your house soon


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Maybe he wants to do it for the experience rather than the money/ effort.
> 
> If he wants to do it let him. It's not affecting you at all!


whoa!!

like i said, just trying to be helpful
i wouldn't want hundreds of boring spiderlings hanging around for long

at 20p, i'd have 10


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Nice
> 
> It's gunna be go go go at your house soon


Yup!!

Mantids and rosea next week, then the vagans might be gravid!

And Tom they will be a little more.. Probaly something like £2 each or 3 for a fiver? Sounds about right?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Yup!!
> 
> Mantids and rosea next week, then the vagans might be gravid!
> 
> And Tom they will be a little more.. Probaly something like £2 each or 3 for a fiver? Sounds about right?


supply and demand, jack

you supply them at 20p, i demand them
at £2 each, i can get 10X less than i otherwise would


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Yup!!
> 
> Mantids and rosea next week, then the vagans might be gravid!
> 
> And Tom they will be a little more.. Probaly something like £2 each or 3 for a fiver? Sounds about right?


 Bloody hell 

If the vagans drops a sac, and it's good, I'll deffo have a few off you


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> whoa!!
> 
> like i said, just trying to be helpful
> i wouldn't want hundreds of boring spiderlings hanging around for long
> 
> at 20p, i'd have 10


Well I've found a lot of people attacking Jack for no reason lately, I'm sure he knows what he is getting himself in for. He still has many stages to go through before he even gets the spiderlings! 

Just because you think G. Rosea are boring doesn't mean everyone else does, they are one of my favourite species and I could happily have a whole room full.


----------



## spinnin_tom

kerry- have i done something to upset/annoy you tonight?


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> kerry- have i done something to upset/annoy you tonight?


Nope, I'm hung over probably a little more on edge than normal. 

I didn't mean it as an attack on you. Just maybe, think of how you word things sometimes! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Well it is my choice.. I have thought about it ALOT..

I have Harry coming round to help me with it all.. He is a good mate and I trust him to help me (both breeding and the several other stages!)

This will be my first breeding so going for a easy one!

I LOVE chiles.. My first spider and will be one of my favourite!

If I can't house 100's after a few months I will SELL them cheap in bulk..

Just saying


----------



## vivalabam

I think it was taken the wrong way, we're all friends, lets change the subject. 

Back on my diet tomorrow, I've been slacking recently and I've noticed a few rolls popping back!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I think it was taken the wrong way, we're all friends, lets change the subject.
> 
> Back on my diet tomorrow, I've been slacking recently and I've noticed a few rolls popping back!


You dont need to diet :lol2:

And TOWIE is on.. Not that I am watching it :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> You dont need to diet :lol2:
> 
> And TOWIE is on.. Not that I am watching it :whistling2:


Well I was happy with how I was before, now I can feel rolls! It's not good. :lol2: 

I know, the OH is watching the Supranos so we can't watch it. :whip:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Well I was happy with how I was before, now I can feel rolls! It's not good. :lol2:
> 
> I know, the OH is watching the Supranos so we can't watch it. :whip:


Well what ever makes you feel good about yourself!

And tell him to turn it over :lol2:..


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> You dont need to diet :lol2:
> 
> And TOWIE is on.. Not that I am watching it :whistling2:


TOWIE!!!!! I can't watch it tonight though  I've been sent to bed early... Cause of a bad night that I can't even remember! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> TOWIE!!!!! I can't watch it tonight though  I've been sent to bed early... Cause of a bad night that I can't even remember! :lol2:


You dont even have a TV in your room?!

And CALLLLUUUUUMMMM!


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> You dont even have a TV in your room?!
> 
> And CALLLLUUUUUMMMM!


I do! but my signal I crap so I can't get itv2  so I'm watching the fades instead :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> I do! but my signal I crap so I can't get itv2  so I'm watching the fades instead :lol2:


I say CALLLLLLUUUUM and thats what _I get  :lol2:_


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Well what ever makes you feel good about yourself!
> 
> And tell him to turn it over :lol2:..


I wish! We're off to bed now, he has to be up at 6 am I'm tired. 



geckodelta said:


> TOWIE!!!!! I can't watch it tonight though  I've been sent to bed early... Cause of a bad night that I can't even remember! :lol2:


:lol2: That's quite funny.


----------



## JustJack

Night night!


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone, up and getting ready for uni, *yawn*


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning!


----------



## Dee_Williams

good morning.


----------



## vivalabam

Why is it always dark in Lancaster.


----------



## Dee_Williams

it is quite dark here too. and cold.
have stoked the fires as it is freezing in here.


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Why is it always dark in Lancaster.


Have you tried switching a light on?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> it is quite dark here too. and cold.
> have stoked the fires as it is freezing in here.


I've not gone outside yet, but I'm not looking forward to it.  

I'm off now, speak to you all later! When I'll have reading to do. :whip:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> Have you tried switching a light on?


she nicely missed that.

i will move it over so she sees it later. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> she nicely missed that.
> 
> i will move it over so she sees it later. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah thanks, that would be great, not


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> Yeah thanks, that would be great, not


he he. yes, i am nice like that. :halo:


----------



## JustJack

Morning guys!

Gunna be s good day today!!!


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> Gunna be s good day today!!!


Morning pal!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning pal!


Jooooon!

You alright?


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Jooooon!
> 
> You alright?


Yes thanks, just deciding what to do with myself today!

So day one of your exciting week, what you got planned?


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Yes thanks, just deciding what to do with myself today!
> 
> So day one of your exciting week, what you got planned?


Today it is off to pick up Harry!

SO I will be picking up my AF B.Vagans, Avic, Verdezi, Chromatus, Para, 6 popa mantids and 3 P.Imperator's!!

Then probaly feeding his many pokies and stuff...

Then back to mine to set them all up! THe hopefully breeding mantids and rosea's tommorow!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Have you tried switching a light on?


I did! I meant outside. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Suppose I should get ready for the gym. 

Read through 3 articles this afternoon though, got another one to read when I get home. :whip:


----------



## Dee_Williams

sounds like you haven't done too bad hon. *HUG*


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> I say CALLLLLLUUUUM and thats what _I get  :lol2:_


Sorry! JJJJJJJJJJJJAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> sounds like you haven't done too bad hon. *HUG*


Yeah been a busy day today! Tomorrow is going to be much busier though.  

2 hour lecture at 12, then a 2 hour gap, then another lecture and a gym session at half 6. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Home from workkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Home from workkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk :flrt:


Yeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyy!!!!!! :lol2:

How was your day?


----------



## JustJack

Breeeding the mantids!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyy!!!!!! :lol2:
> 
> How was your day?


 
Great thanks Kerry, and your's ? :flrt: :flrt:



Trootle said:


> Breeeding the mantids!


Wooooooooooooop :2thumb:


----------



## leecheroflife

train. slow. bored. hungrrry


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Breeeding the mantids!


Whoo, sexy time! Good luck! :no1:



Biggys said:


> Great thanks Kerry, and your's ? :flrt: :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Wooooooooooooop :2thumb:


Yeah was ok, got a fair amount of reading done which is good. :no1:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah was ok, got a fair amount of reading done which is good. :no1:


 

Ooooo nice 

I wouldn't be able to work on uni stuff at home, I would get distracted to easily :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Ooooo nice
> 
> I wouldn't be able to work on uni stuff at home, I would get distracted to easily :blush:


I always get a moron in the library talking the whole time. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I always get a moron in the library talking the whole time. :whip:


Calmly fill your rucksack with hard back books, then walk over and lump them in the head with it ? :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Calmly fill your rucksack with hard back books, then walk over and lump them in the head with it ? :no1:


I do give them evils a lot of the time, like shut the hell up, go outside if you want to talk, it's a library, you don't talk in a library unless it's something that desperately needs to be said. :bash: not who is going to sugar that night. :devil:


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> I do give them evils a lot of the time, like shut the hell up, go outside if you want to talk, it's a library, you don't talk in a library unless it's something that desperately needs to be said. :bash: not who is going to sugar that night. :devil:


kerry just :bash: them.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I do give them evils a lot of the time, like shut the hell up, go outside if you want to talk, it's a library, you don't talk in a library unless it's something that desperately needs to be said. :bash: not who is going to sugar that night. :devil:


Just say something to them ?



Dee_Williams said:


> kerry just :bash: them.


See even Dee agrees with me :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> kerry just :bash: them.


I'm very temped! I think I just dislike people in general. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

complain to the librarian. the whole point of libraries is quiet.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> complain to the librarian. the whole point of libraries is quiet.


Have you seen the size of our library, it will take me 10 minutes to find someone to talk to about it. :lol2: There's like 4 floors and it is huuuuge! There's like 4 zones per floor, and they are pretty hefty!


----------



## spinnin_tom

oh my god, i just ate a big bowl of garlic, green olives and jalapeno peppers <3
both ends of me'll be stinking in a while lol


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening my little chuppa chupps!


----------



## spinnin_tom

ola jon  !


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> ola jon  !


You ok Tom? Apart from stinking lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> You ok Tom? Apart from stinking lol


ahaha yeah i'm no too bad thanks 
you ?!?


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> oh my god, i just ate a big bowl of garlic, green olives and jalapeno peppers <3
> both ends of me'll be stinking in a while lol


That's really... Something. :lol2:



Jonb1982 said:


> Evening my little chuppa chupps!


Evening! Enjoy your day?


----------



## JustJack

Mantids dont want to breed  :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Mantids dont want to breed  :lol2:


leave them to it, they probably get weirded out with you watching


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> ahaha yeah i'm no too bad thanks
> you ?!?





vivalabam said:


> That's really... Something. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening! Enjoy your day?


Yeah im great had an ok day, shopping with the missus and finished off by going to Chiquitos!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Mantids dont want to breed  :lol2:


Try leaving them for a bit, if you spook the male too much the won't be in the mood. 

I just had a run away chilli rose, she is so cute. :flrt: She managed to climb up the side of the tank while I was reaching for the water bowl, the OH was screaming, I stuck my leg in the way and she climbed right to towards an area I'd rather her not be! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Yeah im great had an ok day, shopping with the missus and finished off by going to Chiquitos!


Sounds fun! No idea where that is though. :blush:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Try leaving them for a bit, if you spook the male too much the won't be in the mood.
> 
> I just had a run away chilli rose, she is so cute. :flrt: She managed to climb up the side of the tank while I was reaching for the water bowl, the OH was screaming, I stuck my leg in the way and she climbed right to towards an area I'd rather her not be! :lol2:


Yeh they were on a plant for about 2 hours.. The female kept attackign me and Harry! And she kept getting the male 

Need to find some moths!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Yeh they were on a plant for about 2 hours.. The female kept attackign me and Harry! And she kept getting the male
> 
> Need to find some moths!


What do you mean getting the male?

How long has she been mature?


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Try leaving them for a bit, if you spook the male too much the won't be in the mood.
> 
> I just had a run away CHILE rose, she is so cute. :flrt: She managed to climb up the side of the tank while I was reaching for the water bowl, the OH was screaming, I stuck my leg in the way and she climbed right to towards an area I'd rather her not be! :lol2:


corrected !

your oh is a girl lol


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> corrected !
> 
> your oh is a girl lol


No it's Chilli. :whip:

I know. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> No it's Chilli. :whip:
> 
> I know. :lol2:


it's quite warm actually :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> it's quite warm actually :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Is it really? You must be in a different England too me! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Is it really? You must be in a different England too me! :lol2:


in my invert room
it's baking
i just go in there for 10 minutes, look at the spiders/scorpions/snakes etc and i come out 

it's about 23C minimum


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Sounds fun! No idea where that is though. :blush:


A mexican restaurant chain lol


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> in my invert room
> it's baking
> i just go in there for 10 minutes, look at the spiders/scorpions/snakes etc and i come out
> 
> it's about 23C minimum


:lol2: Our room is 72 whatever that means! 



Jonb1982 said:


> A mexican restaurant chain lol


Ah right, we don't eat Mexican, probably why I don't know of it.


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> What do you mean getting the male?
> 
> How long has she been mature?


Been mature for nearly 2 weeks  And if the male gets to close she goes in to threat and somtimes, not attacks, but lunges at him


----------



## kris74

I got my 500th like today 

Sad, I know but we have to celebrate them small victories in life..


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Been mature for nearly 2 weeks  And if the male gets to close she goes in to threat and somtimes, not attacks, but lunges at him


That's why she is trying to eat him, she hasn't been mature long enough. 

You should wait at least 4 weeks, 6 weeks is better. (depending on species but generally speaking I'd wait 6 weeks for every species)

What species are you trying to breed?


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> I got my 500th like today
> 
> Sad, I know but we have to celebrate them small victories in life..


YAY
3 cheers for Kris with a K


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> I got my 500th like today
> 
> Sad, I know but we have to celebrate them small victories in life..


Woooo!!!! :2thumb:


Now for your 750, then 1000 

I'm not even sure how many I have :lol2:

Oh dude I get paid monday, can you PM your address so I can send this postal order


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> That's why she is trying to eat him, she hasn't been mature long enough.
> 
> You should wait at least 4 weeks, 6 weeks is better. (depending on species but generally speaking I'd wait 6 weeks for every species)
> 
> What species are you trying to breed?


4-6 weeks :O :O The male wont last that long!

S.Viridis


----------



## Jonb1982

kris74 said:


> I got my 500th like today
> 
> Sad, I know but we have to celebrate them small victories in life..


Yes celebrate whilst you can, it will be short lived, just like Newcastles position in the league!


----------



## kris74

Jonb1982 said:


> Yeah im great had an ok day, shopping with the missus and finished off by going to Chiquitos!


My ex and her brother were both managers in Chiquitos. I remember.....very little as both worked in the bar. I remember many many Zombies and not much money changing hands


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Woooo!!!! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Now for your 750, then 1000
> 
> I'm not even sure how many I have :lol2:
> 
> Oh dude I get paid monday, can you PM your address so I can send this postal order


Jeez do people still use postal orders lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Jeez do people still use postal orders lol


POSTAL ORDER WINS

naa, tyler get paypal mate


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Jeez do people still use postal orders lol


I do, because I'm a old school badass mofo like that...

Nah, I just don't like Paypal, and I'm not sending the money in a card :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> *POSTAL ORDER WINS*
> 
> naa, tyler get paypal mate


:flrt::lol2:

I don't like Paypal :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> 4-6 weeks :O :O The male wont last that long!
> 
> S.Viridis


Definitely 6-8 weeks then!not a chance she will be ready now, she will just either eat him, or if he does jump on it will be an unsuccessful mating, meaning she won't lay fertile ooths. Unless she is from a mated pair, then she will anyway. 

why do you think the male won't last that long? Our male Congos lasted about 3-4 months mature.


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Woooo!!!! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Now for your 750, then 1000
> 
> I'm not even sure how many I have :lol2:
> 
> Oh dude I get paid monday, can you PM your address so I can send this postal order


PO for the win!

Yer man, no probs, giz yours as well so I know where to deliver this beauty of steel and antler....


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> PO for the win!
> 
> Yer man, no probs, giz yours as well so I know where to deliver this beauty of steel and antler....


is it a shiny cutty thing?


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> PO for the win!
> 
> Yer man, no probs, giz yours as well so I know where to deliver this beauty of steel and antler....


Oh Yeah that would help wouldn't it :blush::lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> is it a shiny cutty thing?


I seriously misread "cutty" :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

I'm watching the walking dead! :no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I seriously misread "cutty" :lol2:


i just giggled at that :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'm watching the walking dead! :no1:


 
I am the walking dead at the moment :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> i just giggled at that :blush:


Thomas Odell how very dare you :gasp:

:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I am the walking dead at the moment :lol2:


:lol2: Nice... It's the last episode of last season. New episode next. :mf_dribble:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Thomas Odell how very dare you :gasp:
> 
> :lol2:


sorry Tyler *********
i would give your last name, but i know the police watch this forum :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Nice... It's the last episode of last season. New episode next. :mf_dribble:


 
Make me a coofee please :flrt: :flrt:



spinnin_tom said:


> sorry Tyler *********
> i would give your last name, but i know the police watch this forum :Na_Na_Na_Na:


on't even get me started on those turds tonight :lol2:


Walking up the road eating a doughnut, they pulled me over for "suspicious behavior" since when has a fat dude eating a doughnut been suspicious :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Make me a coofee please :flrt: :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> on't even get me started on those turds tonight :lol2:
> 
> 
> Walking up the road eating a doughnut, they pulled me over for "suspicious behavior" since when has a fat dude eating a doughnut been suspicious :lol2:


:lol2: Maybe because it was late at night?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Maybe because it was late at night?


It was only like 7 though 

And I mean I'm sorry I wanted food after dark :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> It was only like 7 though
> 
> And I mean I'm sorry I wanted food after dark :lol2:


:lol2: Too be fair you are 6 ft 5, that is a little scary! 

Did they stop and search you, or just let you go on your way?


----------



## Bagger293

:lol2: :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> image
> 
> :lol2: :flrt:


I agree. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Too be fair you are 6 ft 5, that is a little scary!
> 
> Did they stop and search you, or just let you go on your way?


Searched me :|

All they found was a phone, half a stick of chewing gum, a balled up receipt, 4 doughnuts and a Ak47 :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Searched me :|
> 
> All they found was a phone, half a stick of chewing gum, a balled up receipt, 4 doughnuts and a Ak47 :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


LMAO! Yeah probably just a routine stop and search, they do it some times...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> LMAO! Yeah probably just a routine stop and search, they do it some times...


Good job I took my work belt off then :lol2:

It was obviously an attempt and trying to steal my doughnuts :devil:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Make me a coofee please :flrt: :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> on't even get me started on those turds tonight :lol2:
> 
> 
> Walking up the road eating a doughnut, they pulled me over for "suspicious behavior" since when has a fat dude eating a doughnut been suspicious :lol2:


Eating a doughnut in a populated area is a crime mate, you got off lightly...!

Maybe a fat dude eating celery could be construed as suspicious but not a doughnut haha


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Eating a doughnut in a populated area is a crime mate, you got off lightly...!
> 
> *Maybe a fat dude eating celery could be construed as suspicious but not a doughnut haha*


Exactly!!! :lol2:

I mean I was pretty much fiiting my role in life, being fat = eating food :lol2:

But nooooooooo they have to go all Robo cop on my hungry self :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> on't even get me started on those turds tonight :lol2:
> 
> 
> Walking up the road eating a doughnut, they pulled me over for "suspicious behavior" since when has a fat dude eating a doughnut been suspicious :lol2:



but you were also carrying a dead hooker and a machete ?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> but you were also carrying a dead hooker and a machete ?


DON'T JUDGE ME!!!!!! *glares*


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> DON'T JUDGE ME!!!!!! *glares*


i got stopped for being suspicious whilst looking for scorpions

what's wrong with crouching against a wall with blue lights?


----------



## Dee_Williams

evening peeps.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i got stopped for being suspicious whilst looking for scorpions
> 
> what's wrong with crouching against a wall with blue lights?


I don't see the problem :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> evening peeps.


 DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I do give them evils a lot of the time, like shut the hell up, go outside if you want to talk, it's a library, you don't talk in a library unless it's something that desperately needs to be said. :bash: not who is going to sugar that night. :devil:


Sugar? Sugar hut?!


----------



## geckodelta

Tyler stop eating donuts..... :whip: you could give an old lady a heart attack!


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone! I think I've slept too much. :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams

morning everyone.

i haven't. went to bed about 2am. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> morning everyone.
> 
> i haven't. went to bed about 2am. :lol2:


:lol2: I went to bed at half 11 and woke up at half 9. :blush:


----------



## snasha_d

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I went to bed at half 11 and woke up at half 9. :blush:


Howd you sleep that long :devil: 6 hours if I'm lucky!! Meant to be sleeping now as I'm on nights but instead I'm spending my life on here!!!!:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

aye i woke up at 7.

the less sleep i get the better i seem to feel at the moment. weirdness.


----------



## spinnin_tom

ola you lot 
i'm getting 8 P.murinus tomorrow <3


----------



## Biggys

Been an awesome day at work :2thumb:

Walking home got clipped by a car though :|


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Been an awesome day at work :2thumb:
> 
> Walking home got clipped by a car though :|


police ?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> police ?


Wasn't a police car mate, I didn't have a doughnut in my hand :roll2:


----------



## vivalabam

snasha_d said:


> Howd you sleep that long :devil: 6 hours if I'm lucky!! Meant to be sleeping now as I'm on nights but instead I'm spending my life on here!!!!:lol2:


Haha good old student life. :flrt: I'm not looking forward to getting a job. :blush:



Biggys said:


> Been an awesome day at work :2thumb:
> 
> Walking home got clipped by a car though :|


How the hell did a car miss you, you're a giant!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> How the hell did a car miss you, you're a giant!


It didn't miss :lol2:

I was walking and the reversed out on me I sorta jumped back and they just caught my leg area : victory:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> It didn't miss :lol2:
> 
> I was walking and the reversed out on me I sorta jumped back and they just caught my leg area : victory:


I meant hit you, sorry I was watching TV. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I meant hit you, sorry I was watching TV. :blush:


Being blonde.....watching telly......nearly the same  :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Being blonde.....watching telly......nearly the same  :flrt:


Hey. :whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i'm buying an adult female corn :censor: :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm buying an adult female corn snake :flrt:


Blasphemy, how dare you mention the S word in here lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Blasphemy, how dare you mention the S word in here lol


is that better?


----------



## vivalabam

Much better, we don't use the s word in here! 

*shudders*


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Hey. :whip:


Wuv youuuuu too :flrt:

Lmfao :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

Evening


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Evening


Evening dude


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> It might be a pokie :whistling2:



It was a seriously stupid thing to do, and also confirms what I originally though, you and Harry are to young to keep inverts like this. Also why I think they should be put on DWA so kids can't get hold of them.

Edit: good it's gone.


----------



## Biggys

Soooooooooooooooooo moving on....



Someone make me a drink please :flrt:


----------



## empirecook

Hi guys.


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> Hi guys.


Hello fella 

How are you : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom

woah kerry, well said
jack and harry are smart guys, but there's no point in holding Poecis etc


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> woah kerry, well said
> jack and harry are smart guys, but there's no point in holding Poecis etc


 
Wait......WHAT :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> woah kerry, well said
> jack and harry are smart guys, but there's no point in holding Poecis etc


I know it may seem as I'm being unnecessarily stroppy, but I don't want to hear tomorrow Jack or Harry is in hospital because a pokie bit them on the neck. 

Getting it out like a play toy isn't showing the spider respect, and I don't care what they tell me, you can't tell if a pokie is going to be aggressive or not, it may seem fine one minutes, it's fangs in your face the next.


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> Hello fella
> 
> How are you : victory:


I'm good mate.

Done my first day in Asda today. :2thumb: Twas epic! It was sitting in a room with 8 others doing the pointless health and safety - got me £50 Though :notworthy: Tomorrow I start work as a check out chick! :lol2:

How's things for you? :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

empirecook said:


> I'm good mate.
> 
> Done my first day in Asda today. :2thumb: Twas epic! It was sitting in a room with 8 others doing the pointless health and safety - got me £50 Though :notworthy: Tomorrow I start work as a check out chick! :lol2:
> 
> How's things for you? :2thumb:


That's awesome! Glad you got the job and you;re actually enjoying it! :no1:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> I'm good mate.
> 
> Done my first day in Asda today. :2thumb: Twas epic! It was sitting in a room with 8 others doing the pointless health and safety - got me £50 Though :notworthy: *Tomorrow I start work checking out the chicks!* :lol2:
> 
> How's things for you? :2thumb:


 
Fixed 

and Nice glad it's going well for you bud 

Things are OK but annoying :lol2:

My phone got smashed then the car clipped me :|

But meh It's insured, I hope :shock:


----------



## empirecook

vivalabam said:


> Getting it out like a play toy


:notworthy:

I bet your guilty! :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> :notworthy:
> 
> I bet your guilty! :whistling2:


Pictures or it didn't happen :mf_dribble::blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen :mf_dribble::blush:


put it back in your trousers, ty


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> Fixed
> 
> and Nice glad it's going well for you bud
> 
> Things are OK but annoying :lol2:
> 
> My phone got smashed then the car clipped me :|
> 
> But meh It's insured, I hope :shock:


:lol2:

Great minds think alike. :2thumb:

What phone is it? Crapberry? I really can't wait until my contract finishes with that pile of :censor:.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> It's insured, I hope :shock:


ahahahaha : victory:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> put it back in your trousers, ty


It's firmly in my trousers thanks :lol2:



empirecook said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Great minds think alike. :2thumb:
> 
> What phone is it? Crapberry? I really can't wait until my contract finishes with that pile of :censor:.


Hell no, I waould rather stab myself in the face then have a blackberry :lol2:

It's a Nokia C5 :2thumb:

I'm thinking about getting a JCB unbreakable phone :hmm:


----------



## empirecook

Biggys said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen :mf_dribble::blush:


Well, you will have to contact the police station who dealt with kerry. 

They would have her mugshots. : victory:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> Well, you will have to contact the police station who dealt with kerry.
> 
> They would have her mugshots. : victory:


I'm confused :lol2:


Anyway Guys and gals I'm off to bed, I have to be up at 6 :lol2:


Night night all


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone, suppose I better do some reading.


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone, suppose I better do some reading.


i'm reading... 1984
it's amazing

i see mr harry got himself a ban last night.


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm reading... 1984
> it's amazing
> 
> i see mr harry got himself a ban last night.


Ah right, I'm reading about a rape case, exciting stuff? :whistling2:

Yeah, well deserved in my opinion. Although I don't think he was being his usual self, was a bit out of character. I got a message of facebook from him this morning apologising, so I think me and him are ok. 

Shame it ended the way it did really, but at least the topic has gone and we can forget all about it.


----------



## JustJack

Morning


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, I'm reading about a rape case, exciting stuff? :whistling2:
> 
> Yeah, well deserved in my opinion. Although I don't think he was being his usual self, was a bit out of character. I got a message of facebook from him this morning apologising, so I think me and him are ok.
> 
> Shame it ended the way it did really, but at least the topic has gone and we can forget all about it.


that's it.. all in the past 
what's the book called? 



Trootle said:


> Morning


yes jack, it is indeed morning


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> that's it.. all in the past
> what's the book called?
> 
> 
> 
> yes jack, it is indeed morning


Really?

Damn i thought it was afternoon -_-

:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Morning


Morning Jack. :no1:



spinnin_tom said:


> that's it.. all in the past
> what's the book called?
> 
> 
> 
> yes jack, it is indeed morning


It's an article, not a book.  But it's about the Kobe Bryant rape case.



Trootle said:


> Really?
> 
> Damn i thought it was afternoon -_-
> 
> :lol2:


Is it half term or something?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Really?
> 
> Damn i thought it was afternoon -_-
> 
> :lol2:


FAIL
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


vivalabam said:


> Morning Jack. :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> It's an article, not a book.  But it's about the Kobe Bryant rape case.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it half term or something?


exciting stuff, *rolls eyes* 
yeah it's half term


----------



## JustJack

Heyya Kerry you alright?

And yeh it is half term


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> exciting stuff, *rolls eyes*
> yeah it's half term


Haha it's not too bad actually, it's interesting, makes a nice change, usually it's theory... 



Trootle said:


> Heyya Kerry you alright?
> 
> And yeh it is half term


Ah right that explains why the forum isn't dead. :lol2:Wish I could have a week off.


----------



## JustJack

Set up the G.Rosea tank for shark tanking with the male  looks quite good I think :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Morning internets!


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> Morning internets!


Morning!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bored on the train.
Going to regans house


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> Bored on the train.
> Going to regans house


Be bored....

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams

afternoon all.


----------



## Biggys

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon I'm on my lunch break


----------



## Dee_Williams

do you not have anything better t odo on your lunch break?


----------



## JustJack

Hello you 2!


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> do you not have anything better t odo on your lunch break?


Nope, I am eating my lunch having a cup of tea and killing some time


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Set up the G.Rosea tank for shark tanking with the male  looks quite good I think :lol2:


That's good! I'm sure my G. Rosea is a male, it's always excavating something. It spent days digging under it's water dish, now it's filled it all back in. :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> afternoon all.


Hey ya Dee! 

Reading down, and nearly 1000 words written for my essay, not a bad day if I do say so myself!


----------



## Dee_Williams

curly hairs have moulted.  
they are massive now. they must be about 3 times bigger. :gasp:
same for the versi. although it has white spots................


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> That's good! I'm sure my G. Rosea is a male, it's always excavating something. It spent days digging under it's water dish, now it's filled it all back in. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ya Dee!
> 
> Reading down, and nearly 1000 words written for my essay, not a bad day if I do say so myself!


Yup  Roll on tommorow when I get him! 

And aww! My female just stays in differant spots each day :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

2 articles read, half an essay drafted up, gym done. Been a busy day! Now time to do nothing for a bit before I do and see paranormal activity 3 tonight! :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Evening all


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening peeps! And jake!


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening peeps! And jake!


Am I not a peep? :bash:


----------



## JustJack

Hi...


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> Am I not a peep? :bash:


If you really want to be a peep you can be!



Trootle said:


> Hi...


Hello pokie charmer!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> If you really want to be a peep you can be!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello pokie charmer!


Please don't mention pokies


----------



## empirecook

Sexy Bike!

Mongoose Capture 2012 BMX Bike

Soon to be my bike. :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

good evening.


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> good evening.


Hi Dee. 

it's been a while! :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

hi you.

how did the asda thing go??


----------



## empirecook

Dee_Williams said:


> hi you.
> 
> how did the asda thing go??


Twas epic thanks! 

Done second day of paid training today (I get £7 an hour!). And first time on tills for a little while. Back tomorrow 11am - 2pm for some more till training and then 8am until 5pm Monday :gasp: Hopefully get some night shifts in week as its a 24hour store, gets me £9 an hour. :mf_dribble:

Never realised how many milfs actually go to asda. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> Never realised how many milfs actually go to asda. :flrt:


 Best part about work fact :notworthy:


It's awesome where I work, get some hot mum asking for like 2-3 bags of salt, throw them all onto one shoulder and walk up like a boss :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Best part about work fact :notworthy:
> 
> 
> It's awesome where I work, get some hot mum asking for like 2-3 bags of salt, throw them all onto one shoulder and walk up like a boss :lol2:


You work at asda too?

Why can't she carry her own salt?

I can imagine you now carrying the bags of asda salt on your shoulder :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> You work at asda too?
> 
> Why can't she carry her own salt?
> 
> I can imagine you now carrying the bags of asda salt on your shoulder :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> image


 No :lol2:

I work for at a hardware store, the bags of salt are like 25kg :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> No :lol2:
> 
> I work for at a hardware store, the bags of salt are like 25kg :lol2:


:lol2:

I know, I just felt like being a **** :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I know, I just felt like being a **** :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well Jokes on you, I do carry my asda salt on my shoulder Hmph!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

I am never going to the cinema again, that is all.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I am never going to the cinema again, that is all.


Whyyyyyyyyy


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Whyyyyyyyyy


Some kids talking the whole way through, like not even quietly, me and a few others told them to shut up many times. 

Then one of the guys peed in a pringle pot and put it next to me...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Some kids talking the whole way through, like not even quietly, me and a few others told them to shut up many times.
> 
> Then one of the guys peed in a pringle pot and put it next to me...


Awww that sucks :|


Tbh I did laugh at the piss in a pringle pot...that is the sorta thing my mates would do :blush:


You should off splashed them with it -_-


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww that sucks :|
> 
> 
> Tbh I did laugh at the piss in a pringle pot...that is the sorta thing my mates would do :blush:
> 
> 
> You should off splashed them with it -_-


I thought it was a kid thing, like who the hell in a respectable society does that. >_<


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I thought it was a kid thing, like who the hell in a respectable society does that. >_<


Someone that is either really high or is just a prat :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Someone that is either really high or is just a prat :lol2:


He was under age and drunk... I think that might count? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> He was under age and drunk... I think that might count? :lol2:


Yeah that counts :lol2:


So apart from cinema what else have you been up to Kerry ? :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i'm getting a king :censor: tomorrow


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Yeah that counts :lol2:
> 
> 
> So apart from cinema what else have you been up to Kerry ? :flrt:


Not a lot really, just been reading, doing a bit of my essay, got to get up at 7am tomorrow so I'm now off to bed.  You?



spinnin_tom said:


> i'm getting a king :censor: tomorrow


A what? King Baboon?


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Not a lot really, just been reading, doing a bit of my essay, got to get up at 7am tomorrow so I'm now off to bed.  You?
> 
> 
> 
> A what? King Baboon?


no, the s word


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Not a lot really, just been reading, doing a bit of my essay, got to get up at 7am tomorrow so I'm now off to bed.  You?


 
Sounds er..boring tbh :lol2:


Just been working, eating working and chilling :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> no, the s word


Ewww! 

I'm up early, I hate Thursdays...


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## hazza12

im back from my "short holiday" as the mods call it hows everyone?


----------



## Bagger293

Hey Hazza, welcome back! =]

I scared the postie this morning by going to the door completely nude.

Don't know what scared him more, the sight of my naked body or the fact I knew where he lived.


----------



## hazza12

why were you nude?


----------



## Bagger293

erm, that was actually just a joke :lolsign:


----------



## hazza12

.... suuuure...


----------



## Bagger293

:lol2: No! Really! I am fully clothed and have been for hours!

Plus, I have no idea where the postman lives! He drives too fast to keep up :roll2:


----------



## hazza12

ok .....


----------



## Biggys

A genic just moulted :no1:


Anddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd tis a shiney girly :flrt::flrt:


----------



## JK3ITH °_•

How do you do the drop down menu thing in a signature?


----------



## Biggys

JK3ITH °_• said:


> How do you do the drop down menu thing in a signature?


*1.2.0 Chile rose tarantulas*
*0.0.2 Giant black african millipedes*
*0.0.4** Mecynorrhina ugandensis‎ beetle larvae*
*0.0.15 Indian stick insect nymphs - FOR SALE*


My Inverts 1.2.0 Chile rose tarantulas 0.0.2 Giant black african millipedes 0.0.4 Mecynorrhina ugandensis‎ beetle larvae 0.0.15 Indian stick insect nymphs FOR SALE 



There you go bud, copy and paste that into your sig


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> A genic just moulted :no1:
> 
> 
> Anddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd tis a shiney girly :flrt::flrt:


Can I have it?! 

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Can I have it?!
> 
> :lol2:


NEVAHHHHHHHHHHHHH :devil:


she is mine :flrt:

My favorite spider


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I love my H. mac, S/He transfered without a problem :flrt:_


----------



## vivalabam

Hello everyone, I've nearly finished my second pack on jaffa cakes, fat much? 

but too be fair I'm ill, so I'm feeling sorry for myself. :blush:


----------



## JustJack

Damn you Ty! :lol2:

I am on the look out for one!


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I love my H. mac, S/He transfered without a problem :flrt:_


aww thats good 



Trootle said:


> Damn you Ty! :lol2:
> 
> I am on the look out for one!


 
I got mine from martin goss : victory:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> aww thats good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine from martin goss : victory:


Don't have £25 :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Don't have £25 :lol2:


 Fail :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Another paragraph of my essay down. :flrt:

Just another 1,250 words to write! Should be easy enough, 1 paragraph, an introduction and conclusion!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Another paragraph of my essay down. :flrt:
> 
> *Just another 1,250 words to write!* Should be easy enough, 1 paragraph, an introduction and conclusion!


 :shock:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :shock:


It's a 3,500 word essay. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> It's a 3,500 word essay. :blush:


I don't even know 3500 words :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I don't even know 3500 words :lol2:


Haha it's not long, only about 4 pages, it's the reading before hand which is a bummer!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Haha it's not long, only about 4 pages, it's the reading before hand which is a bummer!


 Oh it's t 4 pages ya know, not alot.... :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Oh it's t 4 pages ya know, not alot.... :lol2:


Well I've done most of it now. :lol2: Introduction and conclusion is easy, just need to think for 1 more paragraph. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Well I've done most of it now. :lol2: Introduction and conclusion is easy, just need to think for 1 more paragraph. :blush:


I normally end up blabbering so I'm not one to give advice :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> I normally end up blabbering so I'm not one to give advice :lol2:


I do a fair amount of blabbing. :blush: I have to read it back and delete random bits. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Woop, new mantids should be here tomorrow 

Need to pay for them on Saturday :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Woop, new mantids should be here tomorrow
> 
> Need to pay for them on Saturday :lol2:


More mantids?! You'll have more than me soon. :lol2:

What you getting?


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> More mantids?! You'll have more than me soon. :lol2:
> 
> What you getting?


Haha, nah, you will still have more :lol:

Just a pair of Miomantis binotata  ( Mated female was in the ad, but the seller has thrown in an extra male for me  )










Will fit in with my mini mantis collection nicely


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Haha, nah, you will still have more :lol:
> 
> Just a pair of Miomantis binotata  ( Mated female was in the ad, but the seller has thrown in an extra male for me  )
> 
> image
> 
> Will fit in with my mini mantis collection nicely


Oooo Very pretty! You will probably have more than me soon. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Oooo Very pretty! You will probably have more than me soon. :whistling2:


They are aren't they :flrt:

nah, you will still have more than me for a while yet


----------



## JustJack

Evening ! 

Kerry how are the congos doing?!

And Jake that mantis is stunning :mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> They are aren't they :flrt:
> 
> nah, you will still have more than me for a while yet


Yeah. :flrt: 

:lol2: Well I won't if they keep dying on me, we lost our only orchid nymph the other day.  I think the OH watered it to death. :blush:



Trootle said:


> Evening !
> 
> Kerry how are the congos doing?!
> 
> And Jake that mantis is stunning :mf_dribble:


Hey jack! 

They are doing good thanks, still going loads! :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Yeah. :flrt:
> 
> :lol2: Well I won't if they keep dying on me, we lost our only orchid nymph the other day.  I think the OH watered it to death. :blush:


well, I will only be sticking to the smaller species of mantids for the main part of my collection and maybe just a select few "specials" if I like them enough :whistling2:

and, your OH should be shot :devil:


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening!


----------



## JustJack

Hot dogs and rice then offf for a run in the rain later! FUN!

Eveing Jon!


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Hot dogs and rice then offf for a run in the rain later! FUN!
> 
> Eveing Jon!


Hiya! Hows u!?


----------



## JustJack

I am good thanks!

How are you?


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> I am good thanks!
> 
> How are you?


Not bad pal, just sorting some tea out im rav!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Not bad pal, just sorting some tea out im rav!


Ahh nice what you making?

Mum's gone out for the evening! Wooop!

I made dinner and couldn't eat it.. Not hungry :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Ahh nice what you making?
> 
> Mum's gone out for the evening! Wooop!
> 
> I made dinner and couldn't eat it.. Not hungry :lol2:


A random mish mash, chicken bites, pitta, garlic mayo and houmous!


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> well, I will only be sticking to the smaller species of mantids for the main part of my collection and maybe just a select few "specials" if I like them enough :whistling2:
> 
> and, your OH should be shot :devil:


I think you want some Congos! :whistling2:

It's not his fault, he gets a bit carried away sometimes, I do tell him. :lol2:



Trootle said:


> Hot dogs and rice then offf for a run in the rain later! FUN!
> 
> Eveing Jon!


That's so random...

Curry tonight. :flrt: I'm going to be so fat tomorrow, 2 packs of jaffa cakes, curry then ben and jerrys for desert. :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> A random mish mash, chicken bites, pitta, garlic mayo and houmous!


Sounds lush! :mf_dribble:

And Kerry it really is.. :lol2:

What I could ind in the fridge and cupboards!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Sounds lush! :mf_dribble:
> 
> And Kerry it really is.. :lol2:
> 
> What I could ind in the fridge and cupboards!


:lol2: Sounds exciting! Luckily I have an OH that cooks for me. :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Sounds exciting! Luckily I have an OH that cooks for me. :flrt:


Lucky you eh? :lol2:

Wish I had some proper cood to cook... Packet rice is ...


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Lucky you eh? :lol2:
> 
> Wish I had some proper cood to cook... Packet rice is ...


Agree! The OH boils our rice. :whistling2: You can borrow him for the night, but it will cost you. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I think you want some Congos! :whistling2:
> 
> It's not his fault, he gets a bit carried away sometimes, I do tell him. :lol2:


No I don't :Na_Na_Na_Na:

it would ruin my mini mantid collection  they are too big :bash:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> No I don't :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> it would ruin my mini mantid collection  they are too big :bash:


No... they are tiny... Ish. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> No... they are tiny... Ish. :whistling2:


nope, you LIE :lol2:

good luck shifting them though


----------



## hazza12

ellloo hows everyone?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> nope, you LIE :lol2:
> 
> good luck shifting them though


I don't! Well... They are tiny at the moment? Don't know if that counts? 

I think I'll need it! We've still got hundreds. :blush: I'd have thought some would have been eaten or died of, not a lot have, you can't kill these things! :lol2:

I'll probably wake up tomorrow and they will all be dead now. :blush: I did that last week, I said to my friend I've not been ill in months, now I'm ill.


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I don't! Well... They are tiny at the moment? Don't know if that counts?
> 
> I think I'll need it! We've still got hundreds. :blush: I'd have thought some would have been eaten or died of, not a lot have, you can't kill these things! :lol2:
> 
> I'll probably wake up tomorrow and they will all be dead now. :blush: I did that last week, I said to my friend I've not been ill in months, now I'm ill.


Haha, nope, I want them small as adults too  ( I'm working on around 1 inch for adult females  )

ah, I'm sure some will die and be eaten lol

 I'm ill as well today :devil:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Haha, nope, I want them small as adults too  ( I'm working on around 1 inch for adult females  )
> 
> ah, I'm sure some will die and be eaten lol
> 
> I'm ill as well today :devil:


I'm thinking of trying to pass some off at the pet shop, it's worrying that we have another 3 ooths to hatch. :blush:

Haha let's hope! I'm kidding. :lol2:

It sucks doesn't it... I've eaten my bodyweight in food this evening, I feel sick as well as snotty. :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> I'm thinking of trying to pass some off at the pet shop, it's worrying that we have another 3 ooths to hatch. :blush:
> 
> Haha let's hope! I'm kidding. :lol2:
> 
> It sucks doesn't it... I've eaten my bodyweight in food this evening, I feel sick as well as snotty. :blush:


Haha, have fun with that 

Yup, it does. I'm never ill, but just feel like crap today :bash:


----------



## Bagger293

Right, I'm away to bed.


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Haha, have fun with that
> 
> Yup, it does. I'm never ill, but just feel like crap today :bash:


Yeah I just got an iffy throat, and feel a bit under the weather, hope it either develops into something or goes!


----------



## JustJack

Can't WAIT for tommorow!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Can't WAIT for tommorow!


What's happening tomorrow?


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> What's happening tomorrow?


Well all my orders were supposed to come to day but I was let down...

So I am getting them all tommorow and getting my new replacement laptop!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Well all my orders were supposed to come to day but I was let down...
> 
> So I am getting them all tommorow and getting my new replacement laptop!


Ah right sounds good! I've just got crappy uni again.  But there's still half a tub of ben and jerrys with my name on it! :mf_dribble:


----------



## JustJack

Aww uni sounds fun :lol2:

I dont think I have ever had ben and jerrys ice cream...


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> Well all my orders were supposed to come to day but I was let down...
> 
> So I am getting them all tommorow and getting my new replacement laptop!


I thought you got a laptop for your B'day?


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Aww uni sounds fun :lol2:
> 
> I dont think I have ever had ben and jerrys ice cream...


How can you not?! It's the best ice cream ever. Phis food :mf_dribble:especially when I get a nice lump of marshmallow!


----------



## JustJack

I did Jake.. Hence the replacement part  It has broken.. Key has snapped and fallen off, wont conenct to the internet when EVRY OTHER COMPUTER will, freezes and turns off..

And Kerry I think I will have to get some..:hmm:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> I did Jake.. Hence the replacement part  It has broken.. Key has snapped and fallen off, wont conenct to the internet when EVRY OTHER COMPUTER will, freezes and turns off..
> 
> And Kerry I think I will have to get some..:hmm:


You really do... Also fudge brownie is a winner, and cookie dough, also fossil fuel. :mf_dribble: Nom nom!

Any who, I'm off to bed now, I think 11 hours sleep is sounded good right about now!

Night you two.


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> I did Jake.. Hence the replacement part  It has broken.. Key has snapped and fallen off, wont conenct to the internet when EVRY OTHER COMPUTER will, freezes and turns off..
> 
> And Kerry I think I will have to get some..:hmm:


Well, that's crap :lol2: 



vivalabam said:


> You really do... Also fudge brownie is a winner, and cookie dough, also fossil fuel. :mf_dribble: Nom nom!
> 
> Any who, I'm off to bed now, I think 11 hours sleep is sounded good right about now!
> 
> Night you two.


Night Night :no1:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Does anyone know where to get Congo green mantids from?_

_I'll be on the look out for a few in a couple of weeks once my money has been sorted..._


----------



## snowgoose

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Does anyone know where to get Congo green mantids from?_
> 
> _I'll be on the look out for a few in a couple of weeks once my money has been sorted..._


lol Ask Kerry tomorrow


----------



## JustJack

Your making me hungry! 

And night night! 

And it is crap Jake!


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> Your making me hungry!
> 
> And night night!
> 
> And it is crap Jake!


what are they doing? taking the old one back and just replacing, or fixing the old?


----------



## JustJack

Swapping it for a new one


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> Swapping it for a new one


Ah well, hopefully the new one will last a bit longer :lol:


----------



## JustJack

I bloody hope so! :lol2:


----------



## JK3ITH °_•

Does anyone have the link to the invert show in january.
is it as good as Kempton and is it worth going by train from Bromley?


----------



## snowgoose

You mean SEAS?

Invicta Arachnid Club ~ South East Arachnid Show


----------



## hazza12

anyone awake? :/


----------



## _emmie_x_

hazza12 said:


> anyone awake? :/


_Nope :whistling2:_


----------



## hazza12

-_-.....


----------



## snasha_d

is anyone still alive at this time ?? :lol2: gotta love the night shifts


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> is anyone still alive at this time ?? :lol2: gotta love the night shifts


_Me, just about :blush:_


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Me, just about :blush:_


i cant go to bed until 8am :censor: im sleepy already :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> i cant go to bed until 8am :censor: im sleepy already :lol2:


_I'm wide awake but got work in a few hours:blush:_

_I'm watching my slings :lol2:_


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm wide awake but got work in a few hours:blush:_
> 
> _I'm watching my slings :lol2:_


 
ooohhh what slings??? I'm picking up 4 new t's on sat, all AF for £100 including enclosures :flrt:


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> ooohhh what slings??? I'm picking up 4 new t's on sat, all AF for £100 including enclosures :flrt:


_P. pulcher, P. cambridgei, P. irminia and a H. mac :lol2:_


----------



## snasha_d

sounds fun :lol2: i would much rather be sat at home watching my pet tank (h.mac). i got a juvie and ive seen it 3 times in 4 weeks!! People told me that they are a corkbark really although i still love it haha!!! im scared of having slings as they are soooo delicate :blush:


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> sounds fun :lol2: i would much rather be sat at home watching my pet tank (h.mac). i got a juvie and ive seen it 3 times in 4 weeks!! People told me that they are a corkbark really although i still love it haha!!! im scared of having slings as they are soooo delicate :blush:


_My H. mac is always out on the night but it was my first T so its a little more special:flrt::lol2:_

_I went with slings for my first Ts because I was originally scared of spiders but now I can't wait for them to be bigger_


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _My H. mac is always out on the night but it was my first T so its a little more special:flrt::lol2:_
> 
> _I went with slings for my first Ts because I was originally scared of spiders but now I can't wait for them to be bigger_


i cant wait for mine to get bigger its about 6cm atm so teeny compared to my g.rosea!! Im getting a b.smithi, g.rosea, b.vagan/b.emilia (unsure which atm until i get them) and a b.albop :whistling2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> i cant wait for mine to get bigger its about 6cm atm so teeny compared to my g.rosea!! Im getting a b.smithi, g.rosea, b.vagan/b.emilia (unsure which atm until i get them) and a b.albop :whistling2:


_Nice:2thumb:_

_I want either a T. gigas or a S. calceatum next :mf_dribble:_


----------



## snasha_d

I'm thinking maybe a pokie :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone, I'm really ill today, feel sick, painful throat and I'm full of snot, sexy right? 

Only 1 hour of uni though, then I can be looked after by the OH this weekend. :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

Morning everyone!!

Got my MM G.Rosea!!!!!!!!!!!!











Stunning if I do say so myself! :mf_dribble: :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Morning everyone!!
> 
> Got my MM G.Rosea!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Stunning if I do say so myself! :mf_dribble: :flrt:


Aww isn't he adorable! :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Aww isn't he adorable! :flrt:


He really is!

And he isn't tiny! I think he has a bigger legspan than the female! Well I will find out next week when I pair them!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> He really is!
> 
> And he isn't tiny! I think he has a bigger legspan than the female! Well I will find out next week when I pair them!


Ah right sounds good! Do you have to wait until the female has been mature a certain time to try the sexy fun time thing?


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Ah right sounds good! Do you have to wait until the female has been mature a certain time to try the sexy fun time thing?


Nope...

Well they didn't say what she was when I brought her... But she is definatley adult and female.. THere sint a chance she could mature into a male :lol2:

So I am leaving the male in the other side of the divided faun with her webbing.. They are being kept cool and she is being sprayed then I will put him in her tnak and jope for the best!

And another pic..


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Nope...
> 
> Well they didn't say what she was when I brought her... But she is definatley adult and female.. THere sint a chance she could mature into a male :lol2:
> 
> So I am leaving the male in the other side of the divided faun with her webbing.. They are being kept cool and she is being sprayed then I will put him in her tnak and jope for the best!
> 
> And another pic..image


I have an adult female as well, I've never wanted to try the whole breeding thing, I'd be too worried about one of them getting eaten. :blush:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I have an adult female as well, I've never wanted to try the whole breeding thing, I'd be too worried about one of them getting eaten. :blush:


Oooooh 

Well if he makes it though my female, Selina's female, Ty's female you are welcome to try a 50/50?


----------



## selina20

Hi guys and gals how are we today?


----------



## JustJack

Sel!


----------



## selina20

Trootle said:


> Sel!


Heyo my female dog :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

selina20 said:


> Heyo my female dog :lol2:


:lol2: :lol2:

We all know who the wanna be female dog is


----------



## selina20

Trootle said:


> :lol2: :lol2:
> 
> We all know who the wanna be female dog is


Lol its nice to know that there is a race to be my pet and people are desperate to be. Has amused me greatly hahahaha


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Oooooh
> 
> Well if he makes it though my female, Selina's female, Ty's female you are welcome to try a 50/50?


LOL! He has a lot of females to go through! :lol2:



selina20 said:


> Hi guys and gals how are we today?


Been better, you?


----------



## JustJack

selina20 said:


> Lol its nice to know that there is a race to be my pet and people are desperate to be. Has amused me greatly hahahaha


I laughed when it was said to me:lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> LOL! He has a lot of females to go through! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Been better, you?


HE does indeed! Gunna be a rosea pimp! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> HE does indeed! Gunna be a rosea pimp! :lol2:


:lol2: Bless him, the life of a tarantula hey!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Bless him, the life of a tarantula hey!


Well he only has half a year to live...

What better eh? :lol2:


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> LOL! He has a lot of females to go through! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Been better, you?


Waiting for a call from the cops to see if they are charging the guy that assaulted me or not



Trootle said:


> I laughed when it was said to me:lol2:


Its nice to know that people are actually scrapping over who is guna be my favourite hahaha


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Well he only has half a year to live...
> 
> What better eh? :lol2:


Exactly. :lol2:



selina20 said:


> Waiting for a call from the cops to see if they are charging the guy that assaulted me or not


Ah right, I'm sure they will, he has got a fair few offences against him, they will have to get him for something...


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, I'm sure they will, he has got a fair few offences against him, they will have to get him for something...


Hopefully but this is the british legal system lol


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> Hopefully but this is the british legal system lol


This is true! At least you weren't badly hurt, suppose that's the main thing!

I guess I'll be off to uni now. *sigh* I seriously wish I could be in bed. 

It's only an hour, I'll just have to keep telling myself that. :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle

selina20 said:


> Its nice to know that people are actually scrapping over who is guna be my favourite hahaha


Thought I was


----------



## JustJack

garlicpickle said:


> Thought I was


Awwwww!


----------



## spinnin_tom

BOO


----------



## spinnin_tom

selina20 said:


> Hopefully but this is the british legal system lol


you'll probably end up having to pay him because when he broke in,he bruised his leg or something stupid.

:devil:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> BOO
> 
> image


Get that evil picture out! :whip:

I'm kidding, hey tom, how are you?


----------



## RW97herps

vivalabam said:


> Get that evil picture out! :whip:
> 
> I'm kidding, hey tom, how are you?


HIIIIIIII kerry
i'm good, still excited about getting this boy, escobar 
he's a baja cape king snake 

how are ya ?

sorry, this is tom


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I've bruised my chin, note to self never suck a glass on to my chin again:blush::lol2:_


----------



## JustJack

My B.Vagans sling, 3 L.Para slings and juvie B.Albop arrived! :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

RW97herps said:


> HIIIIIIII kerry
> i'm good, still excited about getting this boy, escobar
> he's a baja cape king snake
> 
> how are ya ?
> 
> sorry, this is tom


*scratches head* 

Well now I'm confused! 



_emmie_x_ said:


> _I've bruised my chin, note to self never suck a glass on to my chin again:blush::lol2:_



:lol2: Wanna swap? i wouldn't mind a bit of a bruised chin compared to how I'm feeling!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> My B.Vagans sling, 3 L.Para slings and juvie B.Albop arrived! :flrt:


Good to hear Jack! :no1:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> *scratches head*
> 
> Well now I'm confused!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: Wanna swap? i wouldn't mind a bit of a bruised chin compared to how I'm feeling!


_Yes please!!!!!!:flrt:_

_It's not a bit, my whole chin is nearly black, I have a party to go to tonight and makeup won't cover it up :blush::blush::lol2:_


----------



## snowgoose

NEW MANTIDS ( one mated female, and two extra males  )


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Yes please!!!!!!:flrt:_
> 
> _It's not a bit, my whole chin is nearly black, I have a party to go to tonight and makeup won't cover it up :blush::blush::lol2:_


Haha, oh in that case maybe not! Make up will cover it, blot on foundation instead of rubbing it on, then lots of powder! I've covered all sorts. :lol2: I use moouse foundation when i'm trying to cover stuff up, blots on better!



snowgoose said:


> NEW MANTIDS ( one mated female, and two extra males  )
> 
> image



Aww she's adorable! :no1:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Haha, oh in that case maybe not! Make up will cover it, blot on foundation instead of rubbing it on, then lots of powder! I've covered all sorts. :lol2: I use moouse foundation when i'm trying to cover stuff up, blots on better!


_I've tried it but I just end up looking like I'm plastered in makeup and my chin still looks darker :blush:_

_I think I'm just going to say I'm ill and not go:lol2:_


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Aww she's adorable! :no1:


She is indeed  

The males look crap in comparison :devil: :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

The little albop has already tried to flick me but he has no hair, he has also webbed alot  Ready for a moult me think!

Verdezi has eaten a roach, and the 3 new paras are all doing good!


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I've tried it but I just end up looking like I'm plastered in makeup and my chin still looks darker :blush:_
> 
> _I think I'm just going to say I'm ill and not go:lol2:_


Nothing wrong with being plastered in make up! that's what the powder is for, makes it look a bit less make up like. :lol2:

Or you could just go out with it on show and it can be a funny chat up line? :whistling2:



snowgoose said:


> She is indeed
> 
> The males look crap in comparison :devil: :lol2:


We need pictures of the males! How much did these three set you back?



Trootle said:


> The little albop has already tried to flick me but he has no hair, he has also webbed alot  Ready for a moult me think!
> 
> Verdezi has eaten a roach, and the 3 new paras are all doing good!


Yeah could be pre moult, I find mine get a bit stroppy around moulting time. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Nothing wrong with being plastered in make up! that's what the powder is for, makes it look a bit less make up like. :lol2:
> 
> Or you could just go out with it on show and it can be a funny chat up line? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> We need pictures of the males! How much did these three set you back?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah could be pre moult, I find mine get a bit stroppy around moulting time. :lol2:


The bum says it all :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> The bum says it all :lol2:
> 
> image


Oh wow, that's some serious pre moult right there!


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> We need pictures of the males! How much did these three set you back?


Here's a male 










They look the same, so only one picture :lol2:

The mated female was up for £20 posted RMSD, and the males were freebies


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Oh wow, that's some serious pre moult right there!


Finally a T will moult!! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> My B.Vagans sling, 3 L.Para slings and juvie B.Albop arrived! :flrt:


nobody cares :whistling2:

:lol2:

who did you get them from ?


----------



## selina20

Trootle said:


> The bum says it all :lol2:
> 
> image


I would never send a T out thats that far in premoult


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> nobody cares :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> who did you get them from ?


Thats mean so I wont say 

And well at least it is here now, will be my first T to moult xD


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Here's a male
> 
> image
> 
> They look the same, so only one picture :lol2:
> 
> The mated female was up for £20 posted RMSD, and the males were freebies


Oh wow they are a bit crap in comparison! You get all the expensive matids. :lol2: Worth it though then they are awesome looking. :flrt:



Trootle said:


> Finally a T will moult!! :lol2:


:lol2: Have you not had a moult before or something?


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Oh wow they are a bit crap in comparison! You get all the expensive matids. :lol2: Worth it though then they are awesome looking. :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: Have you not had a moult before or something?


I have had mantid moults..

But no T moults!


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Oh wow they are a bit crap in comparison! You get all the expensive matids. :lol2: Worth it though then they are awesome looking. :flrt:


Haha, that's not expensive 

I just liked them, so bought them :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I'm sure I will be adding more in the not so distant future :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> I have had mantid moults..
> 
> But no T moults!


Aww, that's going to be exciting then! 



snowgoose said:


> Haha, that's not expensive
> 
> I just liked them, so bought them :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I'm sure I will be adding more in the not so distant future :whistling2:


:lol2: You're addicted!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Aww, that's going to be exciting then!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: You're addicted!


It will be! 

Plus it will mean it will be ALOT bigger because apparently albops get alot bigger after a moult


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Aww, that's going to be exciting then!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: You're addicted!


NOPE :lol2:

Don't know what to get next though and I have a bit of spare cash, so might treat myself to something else :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> NOPE :lol2:
> 
> Don't know what to get next though and I have a bit of spare cash, so might treat myself to something else :lol2:


You need to put your mantids in your sig!


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> You need to put your mantids in your sig!


yes, I do :lol2:

I just haven't got round to it yet


----------



## Dee_Williams

afternoon peeps.


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> afternoon peeps.


Afternoon Dee


----------



## Dee_Williams

hey mr mad mantid man. :whistling2:

how are you doing hon?


----------



## JustJack

DEEEEEEEE :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> hey mr mad mantid man. :whistling2:
> 
> how are you doing hon?


Haha, I'm ok ta, still got this stinking headache 

How's you?


----------



## geckodelta

I'm back on the forums for good now  I have a new laptop and its a macbook pro! yay! haha :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> It will be!
> 
> Plus it will mean it will be ALOT bigger because apparently albops get alot bigger after a moult


I've not found they grow masses, look at my albums on facebook, cadburies and Bruce, they are both curly haired. 



snowgoose said:


> NOPE :lol2:
> 
> Don't know what to get next though and I have a bit of spare cash, so might treat myself to something else :lol2:


I think you may be! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I've not found they grow masses, look at my albums on facebook, cadburies and Bruce, they are both curly haired.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you may be! :lol2:


Ohhh :/ Never mind still will be exciting!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Ohhh :/ Never mind still will be exciting!


It it change a lot, might end up with the cute curly hairs. :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> It it change a lot, might end up with the cute curly hairs. :flrt:


Yaaay!

I love the little curly hairs :flrt:

Its so bald i can't help laughing at it when I look in its tub :lol2:

Edit: Just looked in your sig for a refresh of what T's you have.. You have quite a few brachys! I am jealous!  :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Yaaay!
> 
> I love the little curly hairs :flrt:
> 
> Its so bald i can't help laughing at it when I look in its tub :lol2:


:lol2: Funny little things. I got my B. Smithi looking very fat at the moment, fingers crossed moult time!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Funny little things. I got my B. Smithi looking very fat at the moment, fingers crossed moult time!


'Edit: Just looked in your sig for a refresh of what T's you have.. You have quite a few brachys! I am jealous!  :lol2:'
I want your smithi once it has moulted :flrt: 

Thanks  :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

I get my new T's tomorrow :flrt: I hope I can sleep as I'm
Like a kid at Christmas at the mo:lol2:


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> I get my new T's tomorrow :flrt: I hope I can sleep as I'm
> Like a kid at Christmas at the mo:lol2:


DOnt mention it! Its AF brachys.. Don't want to know :lol2:


VERY jealous :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> DOnt mention it! Its AF brachys.. Don't want to know :lol2:
> 
> 
> VERY jealous :lol2:


I'm sorry :sad:
Please don't hate me!!! I will ask if they have anymore for sale tho :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

I dont hate you 


Wouldn't have the money anyway!


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> I dont hate you
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have the money anyway!


That's why I love payday :2thumb: and the fact my OH let's me do what I please :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Well my pocket money wouldn't be enough for a AF brachy :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> Well my pocket money wouldn't be enough for a AF brachy :lol2:



Bless you need to look through classifieds on All different sites and grab a bargain that's what I done x


----------



## JustJack

Yeh, but I am not allowed any more T's so cant have deliveries!

So I have to be sneaky :[email protected]:


----------



## snasha_d

I don't get them delivered I pick them up :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> 'Edit: Just looked in your sig for a refresh of what T's you have.. You have quite a few brachys! I am jealous!  :lol2:'
> I want your smithi once it has moulted :flrt:
> 
> Thanks  :lol2:


I do love Brachys! Can never have too many of them. :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

I would need my mum to drive me to pick them up :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I do love Brachys! Can never have too many of them. :flrt:


Im trying to collect all the ones that are possible to get :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Im trying to collect all the ones that are possible to get :lol2:


Yeah I was going to do that, until I realised how expensive some of the others are. :whip:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I was going to do that, until I realised how expensive some of the others are. :whip:


Well I have my time to get them :lol2:


Back from my run! Swaeting like a pig! Managed to do it in the quickest time yet!


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening!


----------



## JustJack

Jjjjjjjjooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Jjjjjjjjooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnn!



Well hello, how are you?

I see Tom has got his knickers in a twist and wants his P.Murinus thread closing lol!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Well hello, how are you?
> 
> I see Tom has got his knickers in a twist and wants his P.Murinus thread closing lol!


Why does he want it closed?!


I am good thanks! Killer ab worout ahah :lol2:

You?


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Why does he want it closed?!
> 
> 
> I am good thanks! Killer ab worout ahah :lol2:
> 
> You?


Prob cos its gone slightly off topic and is no longer about his colony anymore lol

Im not bad really!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Prob cos its gone slightly off topic and is no longer about his colony anymore lol
> 
> Im not bad really!


:lol2:

And good good


----------



## vivalabam

Bit dead in here tonight! 

Just watched the walking dead so off to bed. :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Bit dead in here tonight!
> 
> Just watched the walking dead so off to bed. :flrt:


Dont go!

No one else is on! :lol2:

Or are they..:hmm:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Dont go!
> 
> No one else is on! :lol2:
> 
> Or are they..:hmm:


Probably hiding! 

Wonder why Tom wants his topic locked... :gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

good morning.


----------



## JustJack

40.........41...............42....................42..........................44!

Heer I come ready or not!

Come out come out where ever you are!

And meh.. Couldnt care tbh :lol2:


----------



## SCARTUM

vivalabam said:


> Probably hiding!



*BOO !!!!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:*


----------



## Dee_Williams

well that isn't very nice is it.


----------



## SCARTUM

good morning one and all :notworthy:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> well that isn't very nice is it.


I meant I couldnt care why Toms thread is being locked :lol2:..

Not that you said good morning!


----------



## Dee_Williams

i'll try again.

good morning.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> i'll try again.
> 
> good morning.


MOOOORRRIIINNNNGGG DEEEEEE! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

blimey.
enthusiasm. at nearly 1am. hmmm.........
you been on the sugar jack??


----------



## JustJack

I am happy 

And not tired 

And no sugar! Cutting that out! Keeping fit!


----------



## Dee_Williams

cool. that is good then. 

i stopped the sugar, if i have any now i go dizzy. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Ahh :lol2:

So do you still have some of your inverts??


----------



## Dee_Williams

i do. i have the slings and millipedes and the roaches. still got most of them. 
it is getting too cold to risk posting them now anyway.


----------



## JustJack

Ahhh cool  

Got a lot of new things this week :lol2:

Taken my collection to around 50 :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Last night was awesome :no1:

2ltr bottle of vodka and an array of Levi roots new fizzy drinks :flrt:

I went as some mad witch doctor thing, I have pictures  


:lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Soo bloody happy!

Albop webbed up its hide last night..

And is now on its back!!!

Fingers crossed! 

Will be my first T moult!S


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Soo bloody happy!
> 
> Albop webbed up its hide last night..
> 
> And is now on its back!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Will be my first T moult!S


 
Should be fine fella 

Just leave her be and check maybe hourly if you wanna keep an eye on her


----------



## Dr3d

Biggys said:


> Should be fine fella
> 
> Just leave her be and check maybe hourly if you wanna keep an eye on her


 
good advise I've got about 60 bops all about to moult so will sit back and watch em pop like popcorn.... beer and doritos today for meeeee...


----------



## JustJack

Dr3d said:


> good advise I've got about 60 bops all about to moult so will sit back and watch em pop like popcorn.... beer and doritos today for meeeee...


You were selling your albops wern't you??

And I will do Ty! Only got it yesterday! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dr3d said:


> good advise I've got about 60 bops all about to moult so will sit back and watch em pop like popcorn.... beer and doritos today for meeeee...


Nice 

What flavour doritos :hmm:





Trootle said:


> You were selling your albops wern't you??
> 
> And I will do Ty! Only got it yesterday! :lol2:


Nice what size mate ?


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Nice
> 
> What flavour doritos :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice what size mate ?


This is the albop:








And the MM G.Rosea:








And the B.Vagans sling:








And one of the 3 L.Paras.. I now have 5 soon to eb 6!:








They all arrived yesterday...


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> This is the albop:
> image
> And the MM G.Rosea:
> image
> And the B.Vagans sling:
> image
> And one of the 3 L.Paras.. I now have 5 soon to eb 6!:
> image
> They all arrived yesterday...


Bloody hell, no wonder the Albop is moulting :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Bloody hell, no wonder the Albop is moulting :lol2:


Tell me about it :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Tell me about it :lol2: :lol2:


 I take it your mum doesn't mind the spiders now then ? :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Ummmm...

She is alot better than she was! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Ummmm...
> 
> She is alot better than she was! :lol2:


 She doesn't really have a choice now does she ? :roll2:


----------



## JustJack

Nope :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Nope :lol2:


Mission....*puts on glasses*


Acomplished 8)




:blush:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Mission....*puts on glasses*
> 
> 
> Acomplished 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :blush:


:lol2:

On the quest for brachys, grammies avics and the odd things that I like :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> :lol2:
> 
> On the quest for brachys, grammies avics and the odd things that I like :lol2:


:lol2:


Why not get a chiliobrachy(sp) ? :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> Why not get a chiliobrachy(sp) ? :2thumb:


Nooo! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Nooo! :lol2:


Why :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Why :lol2:


Hate them :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Hate them :lol2:


 :gasp:


Whyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> :gasp:
> 
> 
> Whyyyyyyyyyy


They are nasty.. And they bite, bite,bite!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> They are nasty.. And they bite, bite,bite!


 But thy web like loads :lol2:


----------



## Dr3d

Trootle said:


> You were selling your albops wern't you??
> 
> And I will do Ty! Only got it yesterday! :lol2:


Congrats I think there an amazing species, I was selling them yes all 450 of them lol but decided to hold back 60 or so to grow on, the Mum has since moulted and Sylvi has sent me up her male for some loving, I did pair them up a week ago but she came tumbling out and wasnt after love at the time so fed her a couple a roaches this week and its on for the weekend  



Biggys said:


> Nice
> 
> What flavour doritos :hmm:


I dunno what flavour they are Big's......Huge blue pack with _Cool written on them :2thumb:_


----------



## JustJack

Dr3d said:


> Congrats I think there an amazing species, I was selling them yes all 450 of them lol but decided to hold back 60 or so to grow on, the Mum has since moulted and Sylvi has sent me up her male for some loving, I did pair them up a week ago but she came tumbling out and wasnt after love at the time so fed her a couple a roaches this week and its on for the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno what flavour they are Big's......Huge blue pack with _Cool written on them :2thumb:_


I don't care Ty! :lol2: Still hate them...

I MIGHT have to get some.. Just hard ordering etc.. 

And the 'cool' ones are the less cheesy ones : victory:


----------



## Dr3d

Trootle said:


> They are nasty.. And they bite, bite,bite!


 
hahaha there not nasty and they only bite if you put ya finger near them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

Dr3d said:


> hahaha there not nasty and they only bite if you put ya finger near them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well... i think they are :lol2:

I got one.. Left it at Harry's by accident... ANd it stayed :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Dr3d said:


> I dunno what flavour they are Big's......Huge blue pack with _Cool written on them :2thumb:_


 Ahh they are like a salt and lime taste :no1:

I love the chilli heatwave ones


----------



## Dr3d

Biggys said:


> Ahh they are like a salt and lime taste :no1:
> 
> I love the chilli heatwave ones


 
Yup i like them also, infact I may have to pop out an grab a pack a them now..... ive got spiders everywhere in my spider room atm so trying hard to make some room and sort shizzle out....


----------



## JustJack

Pairing the G.Rosea's tommorow!


----------



## Biggys

Dr3d said:


> Yup i like them also, infact I may have to pop out an grab a pack a them now..... ive got spiders everywhere in my spider room atm so trying hard to make some room and sort shizzle out....


 
Pick us up a bag please fella 

:lol2:


Trootle said:


> Pairing the G.Rosea's tommorow!


Nooooooooooooooo

Shark tank him in with the female for a week or so first, at least get them ready for it : victory:


----------



## Dr3d

Trootle said:


> Pairing the G.Rosea's tommorow!


lol hope your ready for a wait then  Ive mated 2 pairs of porteri and 2 pairs of rosea earlier in the year lol and still no signs of anything happening as yet :devil:


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone, how are we all today?


----------



## Dr3d

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone, how are we all today?


 
Afternoon love


----------



## JustJack

He is shark tanked... I'm shark tanking for 2-3days... If he doesnt make a sperm web tonight/tommorow I am waiting a few more days etc

Urrgh! Hope mine dont take forever :lol2:

Morning Kerry!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> He is shark tanked... I'm shark tanking for 2-3days... If he doesnt make a sperm web tonight/tommorow I am waiting a few more days etc
> 
> Urrgh! Hope mine dont take forever :lol2:
> 
> Morning Kerry!


Ohhh sorry dude, I thought you got him today and was just gunna drop him in and hope for the best :lol2:

Morning Kerryyyyyyy :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Dr3d said:


> Afternoon love


Hello! Long time no speak, where have you been?!



Trootle said:


> He is shark tanked... I'm shark tanking for 2-3days... If he doesnt make a sperm web tonight/tommorow I am waiting a few more days etc
> 
> Urrgh! Hope mine dont take forever :lol2:
> 
> Morning Kerry!


Hey Jack, getting excited about the breeding?


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Ohhh sorry dude, I thought you got him today and was just gunna drop him in and hope for the best :lol2:
> 
> Morning Kerryyyyyyy :flrt:


Nah :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Ohhh sorry dude, I thought you got him today and was just gunna drop him in and hope for the best :lol2:
> 
> Morning Kerryyyyyyy :flrt:


Hey Tyler, you're not at work, that's weird!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Hello! Long time no speak, where have you been?!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jack, getting excited about the breeding?


I am indeed! 

Hope it doesn't take years for her to drop a sac :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> I am indeed!
> 
> Hope it doesn't take years for her to drop a sac :lol2:


:lol2: She probably will, Chilli Roses don't do anything quick!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Nah :lol2:


:blush:



vivalabam said:


> Hey Tyler, you're not at work, that's weird!


I booked the day off the garage today, I didn't know worse for wear I was going be:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> I booked the day off the garage today, I didn't know worse for wear I was going be:lol2:


:lol2: Good planning ahead, I never do that. :blush: I should, I'm normally dreadful with hang overs...


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: She probably will, Chilli Roses don't do anything quick!


Just a excuse to get something that breed's quicker if she takes ages :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Just a excuse to get something that breed's quicker if she takes ages :whistling2: :lol2:


:lol2: Mantids!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Mantids!


Already got a adult pair, and 2 nymph pairs :lol2:

The male isn't looking to good


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Already got a adult pair, and 2 nymph pairs :lol2:
> 
> The male isn't looking to good


Probably because she kept attacking him the last time?


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Probably because she kept attacking him the last time?


Noope.. She didnt properly attack him..

He WONT eat anything except flying food! So he hasnt eaten since he matured..

And I can't get to the tackle shop to get flies..


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Good planning ahead, I never do that. :blush: I should, I'm normally dreadful with hang overs...


Awwww :lol2:

I didn't even get a hangover, so I was well pleased :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Noope.. She didnt properly attack him..
> 
> He WONT eat anything except flying food! So he hasnt eaten since he matured..
> 
> And I can't get to the tackle shop to get flies..


Wax moths? No wonder he is dying if he hasn't eaten in weeks... Have you tried really small locusts?



Biggys said:


> Awwww :lol2:
> 
> I didn't even get a hangover, so I was well pleased :lol2:


:lol2: That's good, I can't remember the last time I didn't have a hang over, I usually get them regardless of how much I've drunk. :whip:


----------



## JustJack

Albop is still on its back :L


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Wax moths? No wonder he is dying if he hasn't eaten in weeks... Have you tried really small locusts?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: That's good, I can't remember the last time I didn't have a hang over, I usually get them regardless of how much I've drunk. :whip:


I have tried crickets, and roaches.. 

Got to get to the pet shop somehow to get some wax worms!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Albop is still on its back :L


They can take ages, don't worry!



Trootle said:


> I have tried crickets, and roaches..
> 
> Got to get to the pet shop somehow to get some wax worms!


Try locusts, they climb, sometimes they are lazy and won't go to the floor for food.


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: That's good, I can't remember the last time I didn't have a hang over, I usually get them regardless of how much I've drunk. :whip:


Ouch, that must suck :lol2:


I think it's cos I drink loads of water before I go to bed, then sleep in a little later than normal, Just sorta shrug it off :2thumb:


I hope it doesn't change as I get older though :shock:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> They can take ages, don't worry!
> 
> 
> 
> Try locusts, they climb, sometimes they are lazy and won't go to the floor for food.


It's just my first moult so a bit paranoid :lol2:

Alright I will try and get some locusts!


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Ouch, that must suck :lol2:
> 
> 
> I think it's cos I drink loads of water before I go to bed, then sleep in a little later than normal, Just sorta shrug it off :2thumb:
> 
> 
> I hope it doesn't change as I get older though :shock:


Yeah I do that as well, and through the night, doesn't seem to work for me though. :whip:



Trootle said:


> It's just my first moult so a bit paranoid :lol2:
> 
> Alright I will try and get some locusts!


Well you should do asap, if he hasn't eaten in such a long time...


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I do that as well, and through the night, doesn't seem to work for me though. :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you should do asap, if he hasn't eaten in such a long time...


I have to money.. It's jsut getting to the shop..


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I do that as well, and through the night, doesn't seem to work for me though. :whip:


 
Awww that just sucks :lol2:


Try a caffiene pill or two then loads of water, the caffiene should speed up your system and work the alcohol out of it quicker ? or at least thats the theory :lol2:


----------



## Dr3d

Ok big's I got the red pack now muwhahahahah chilli heatwave and cool with a few cans a guiness and 300+ T's to feed what a day :mf_dribble:


----------



## JustJack

The albop's fangs were moving around just a minute ago!

I need more brachy's :lol2:


----------



## Dr3d

Trootle said:


> The albop's fangs were moving around just a minute ago!
> 
> I need more brachy's :lol2:


Cant beat a good set a albop fangs lol


----------



## JustJack

F*NO swearing on the public parts of the forum, including using an * to block out or conceal small parts of a word. We have a censor smiley you can use for the entire word if you feel the need to emphasise something.*k!! :lol2:

I want more little albop slings


----------



## JK3ITH °_•

Hi. im thinking of going to SEAS in jan but im not sire if its worth it. is it as good as Kempton??
Thanks


----------



## JustJack

Its moulting!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Dr3d

Trootle said:


> F*NO swearing on the public parts of the forum, including using an * to block out or conceal small parts of a word. We have a censor smiley you can use for the entire word if you feel the need to emphasise something.*k!! :lol2:
> 
> I want more little albop slings


 
I can help you there if you so desire I can spare a few from my own stock  


but i do think you should grab a L parhy aswell lol they have pretty fangs tooooo











owwww and if you like a bit a carl cox have a listen to this hehehe random but wicked

dred1969's Channel - YouTube


----------



## JustJack

Dr3d said:


> I can help you there if you so desire I can spare a few from my own stock
> 
> 
> but i do think you should grab a L parhy aswell lol they have pretty fangs tooooo
> 
> image
> 
> 
> owwww and if you like a bit a carl cox have a listen to this hehehe random but wicked
> 
> dred1969's Channel - YouTube


I have 5 L.Paraas :lol2:

I really would love some albops.. :L


----------



## Dr3d

JK3ITH °_• said:


> Hi. im thinking of going to SEAS in jan but im not sire if its worth it. is it as good as Kempton??
> Thanks


 
Better than kempton it's pure spider love not all the dead offerings that seems to fill up most of the kempton show..... that smell of formaldehyde makes me yak....


----------



## JK3ITH °_•

Thanks


----------



## Dr3d

JK3ITH °_• said:


> Thanks


 
No worries I will be there so make your self known..... you will spot me for sure muwhahahah


----------



## Biggys

Bubba


----------



## JustJack

Your bosc is soo cool1 :d


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Your bosc is soo cool1 :d


 
I love him to bits 


did the picture come up big or small ?


Also re add me on facebook :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

It's a small pic! And I will :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> It's a small pic! And I will :lol2:


 Fail -_-

And ok dude :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> Bubba



hate you. 
:bash:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> hate you.
> :bash:


Love youuuuuu :flrt::flrt:

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Biggys said:


> Love youuuuuu :flrt::flrt:
> 
> :lol2:


nope still hate you. :bash:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> nope still hate you. :bash:


but...but...but... I'm pretty 


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

better sized picture


----------



## JustJack

Dee's going to hate you even more :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Dee's going to hate you even more :lol2:


Nah I'm a lovable chappy :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Biggys said:


> but...but...but... I'm pretty
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


nope. still hate you. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dr3d

LoL that is one cute bosc, I am lovin the fork tongue action!!!! a friend of mine has had his tongue split and its freaky shizzle


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> nope. still hate you. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh 



Dr3d said:


> LoL that is one cute bosc, I am lovin the fork tongue action!!!! a friend of mine has had his tongue split and its freaky shizzle


Thanks dude 

I really like that, I was thinking about getting it done, but then thought nope It's hard enough to find jobs atm :lol2:


Although I'm getting some peircings. My eye brow, conch and lobe at 3mm


----------



## Dee_Williams

do not get your eyebrow done. it rejects really quick and leaves a stupid scar.


----------



## Jonb1982

Afternoon folks!

Whats Tom gone and done now lol?


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> do not get your eyebrow done. it rejects really quick and leaves a stupid scar.


 I have had it done before dee :lol:

but my school made me take it out


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Afternoon folks!
> 
> Whats Tom gone and done now lol?


JOOOOON!

You alright?


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Afternoon folks!
> 
> Whats Tom gone and done now lol?


Apparently hireing midgets to touch you in the shower is a bannable offence now :|


----------



## Dr3d

Biggys said:


> Oh
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dude
> 
> I really like that, I was thinking about getting it done, but then thought nope It's hard enough to find jobs atm
> 
> Although I'm getting some peircings. My eye brow, conch and lobe at 3mm


 

To be honest you cant even notice my buddy has had it done, but sure as hell could spot an eyebrow being done lol I had a guy working on a job with us last year he ripped the ring straight out his eyebrow with a piece a wood...... bled like a biatch, I was well annoyed lol ruined the bit a wood :devil:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> JOOOOON!
> 
> You alright?


Yeah mate juat at work!



Biggys said:


> Apparently hireing midgets to touch you in the shower is a bannable offence now :|


Never! what is the forum coming to when you cant be molested by a midget without been told off!


----------



## Biggys

Dr3d said:


> To be honest you cant even notice my buddy has had it done, but sure as hell could spot an eyebrow being done lol I had a guy working on a job with us last year he ripped the ring straight out his eyebrow with a piece a wood...... bled like a biatch, I was well annoyed lol ruined the bit a wood :devil:


Ouch I bet that was sore :lol2:

I had a taper ripped out down the pub, that was bloody sore :shock:



Jonb1982 said:


> Never! what is the forum coming to when you cant be molested by a midget without been told off!


I know, it's going down hill so much


----------



## JustJack

Albop nearly moulted!

So beautiful :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

you really should leave thme alone when they are moulting jack.


----------



## JustJack

All I did was look through the side.


----------



## Dee_Williams

did you move it when you took the moult out?


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> did you move it when you took the moult out?


Nope.. The albop was at the back of the flower pot the moult was about 3 cm infront..


----------



## Dee_Williams

i am not having a go jack, they need peace and quiet to moult, and they need time to recover after. i dunno if they harden up like mantids.
but it must still be exhausting for them.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> i am not having a go jack, they need peace and quiet to moult, and they need time to recover after. i dunno if they harden up like mantids.
> but it must still be exhausting for them.


I know... All I did was get the moult out before she munched it


----------



## vivalabam

Hello everyone!

I just had the biggest bit of beef ever! was well nice, enough to feed 4 people just between me and the OH. :mf_dribble:

Now we're sharing a family sized bar of chocolate. :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just had the biggest bit of beef ever! was well nice, enough to feed 4 people just between me and the OH. :mf_dribble:


that sounds awfully rude, is his nickname tripod lol

Evening by the way!


----------



## JustJack

Hello!


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Hello!


Bonjour! Ca va?


----------



## selina20

Heya guys


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Heya guys


Hey sel, u ok?


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Hey sel, u ok?


Yup just waiting on the call from the police. Hows u hun?


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Yup just waiting on the call from the police. Hows u hun?


Yeah im great ta, you waiting for a call now or In the next day or so lol?


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Yeah im great ta, you waiting for a call now or In the next day or so lol?


Whenever they charge the idiot im pressing charges against lol


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Yeah im great ta, you waiting for a call now or In the next day or so lol?


Ca va bien?


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Whenever they charge the idiot im pressing charges against lol


I didnt mean to do it honestly!


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> I didnt mean to do it honestly!


Hahahahahahahahaha its ok i forgave you


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha its ok i forgave you


Thanks! :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Thanks! :2thumb:


Or was it you that came thru my balcony door :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

BED INTRUDER SONG!!! (now on iTunes) - YouTube


Sorry, I couldn't resist :blush:


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> BED INTRUDER SONG!!! (now on iTunes) - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist :blush:


Hahahahahaha XD


----------



## JustJack

Pink n whites! :mf_dribble:

Ty why aren't you in bed :shock: :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Or was it you that came thru my back door :lol2:


Ooo er missus, I certainly didnt!


----------



## selina20

Trootle said:


> Pink n whites! :mf_dribble:
> 
> Ty why aren't you in bed :shock: :lol2:


You only know what they are cos i just told u what they were called and i thought u said u were only eating them cos they are in your room lol


----------



## Biggys

selina20 said:


> Hahahahahaha XD


You took that better than I thought you might :flrt: :lol2:



Trootle said:


> Pink n whites! :mf_dribble:
> 
> Ty why aren't you in bed :shock: :lol2:


COS I AM NOT PART OF THIS SYSTEM *throw jack on the ground*

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

selina20 said:


> You only know what they are cos i just told u what they were called and i thought u said u were only eating them cos they are in your room lol


I know what they are Sel!

I didn't think anyone would know what they are so I tried describing them :lol2:

Ouch that hurt Ty!


----------



## selina20

Biggys said:


> You took that better than I thought you might :flrt: :lol2:


Lmao im pretty easy going on jokes tbh. Takes a lot to offend me


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> I know what they are Sel!
> 
> I didn't think anyone would know what they are so I tried describing them :lol2:
> 
> *Ouch that hurt Ty*!


Ha :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

That's just mean :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> That's just mean :lol2:


 I'm a mean person :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

I know :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

I'm watching weird programme about some pregnant women who is addicted to methadone...


----------



## JustJack

Kerry! :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

Everyone has gone!


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> I'm watching weird programme about some pregnant women who is addicted to methadone...


Is that the im pregnant and series?


----------



## snasha_d

Hmmm why do people have to sleep at this time?! Damn post night insomnia!!!!!


----------



## vivalabam

I'm so annoyed right now, I left the congo nymphs to the OH thinking he can't mess it up, what do you know he can! 

I knew we had some mites come with the fruit fly culture, they always do, I told him to watch out for them make sure they don't get over run. Guess he didn't seeing as I checked on them today for the first time in about 3 days as I've been ill, covered in mites. Everything. 

The walls, the fruit, even the mantids. Literally covered, most now can't walk because they are so deformed because of the mites. 1 thing I gave him to do, how hard is it to keep an eye on 1 friggin tank! 

I was so annoyed when I saw the state of it, I woke him up at 1am and made him move every single mantis out. 

They are now in dry tubs, hopefully the mites will drop off and die seeing as there is no moisture, but I just don't know what to do really.  So horrible to see all their little faces just covered.


----------



## hazza12

morning whos up?


----------



## snasha_d

Are there any natural pesticides you could use to rid the mites that won't harm mantids? Eg nettle and garlic spray keep aphids away from crop but harm nothing within the environment?! X


----------



## vivalabam

snasha_d said:


> Are there any natural pesticides you could use to rid the mites that won't harm mantids? Eg nettle and garlic spray keep aphids away from crop but harm nothing within the environment?! X


Don't think so, been doing some reading, not sure how to get rid of them! I had an infestation last time in my pokie tank when I gave them to my uncle when I was on holiday. I just dried out the tank and they went, so fingers crossed the same thing will happen!


----------



## snowgoose

Where do you get your fruit flies from?

I've bought quite a few different cultures recently and not had a mite in any.

Maybe change your fly supplier?


----------



## snasha_d

Hmm I'm yet to experience mites in inverts and reptiles!! Only ever had fleas in the house no thanx to old neighbours being mingers and not keeping animals nor house clean!!! I hope they do clear up!!! Will a deep clean in the tank erradicate them in there whilst ur mantids are in difference tubs?


----------



## Stelios

"I was so annoyed when I saw the state of it, I woke him up at 1am and made him move every single mantis out.".
LOL he must love you.:surrender:


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Where do you get your fruit flies from?
> 
> I've bought quite a few different cultures recently and not had a mite in any.
> 
> Maybe change your fly supplier?


When you add fruit in, they normally start to develop mites. Although I think it depends, I use banana and get mites all the time, got them in my millipedes as well. :whip:

I read on the mantis forum other people have the same problem with banana, I may try a different fruit next time. 

Good news on the mantids, just had a closer look, not all seem completely infested. Most of them just have the mites around their face and arms, the bad ones have them covering their body as well.  There are some which have hardly any at all which is good news! Fingers crossed it will turn out for the better. 

Apparently when they moult the mites go with the moult. 

Just have the task tomorrow of feeding them all! :blush:

I can't stop itching now even though I've washed 3 times, and I'm paranoid they are in my eyes, I keep rubbing them with tissue. I've also put the old tank out in the hall way, don't want them infecting my Ts or frogs. :whip:


----------



## vivalabam

snasha_d said:


> Hmm I'm yet to experience mites in inverts and reptiles!! Only ever had fleas in the house no thanx to old neighbours being mingers and not keeping animals nor house clean!!! I hope they do clear up!!! Will a deep clean in the tank erradicate them in there whilst ur mantids are in difference tubs?


Yeah that's the plan for tomorrow, sort out the fruit fly issue, and clean the tank, about 7 times! 



Stelios said:


> "I was so annoyed when I saw the state of it, I woke him up at 1am and made him move every single mantis out.".
> LOL he must love you.:surrender:


He doesn't at this moment in time. :blush: Yet it's his fault! He technically went back to bed at 1am as the clocks went back, so he can't really complain. :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

you use bits of whole fruit in your fly cultures?


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> you use bits of whole fruit in your fly cultures?


I know you're supposed to make up some kind of concoction, but it's the OHs job, he never does anything by the book, he doesn't normally feed the fruit flies at all so they just end up dying... 

He just broke up a banana and shoved it in the tank *sigh* I knew something like this would happen, it's why I've been watching it. The mites never moved from the fruit, until a sudden outburst apparently! It's been stupidly hot in the house today, I think that's what may have added to it...


----------



## snowgoose

Hmm, I've always used various recipes and concoctions for my own cultures and not actual whole bits of fruit.

Maybe this is one of the problems?


----------



## snasha_d

It sounds asthough your day will be just as interesting as mine!!! Although I will be cooking beef stew :2thumb: and maybe a rummage at some carboots!!!!!!


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> Hmm, I've always used various recipes and concoctions for my own cultures and not actual whole bits of fruit.
> 
> Maybe this is one of the problems?


Yeah, I know it's the problem, but he wouldn't rehome them like I wanted, it had to be done his way. 

I wanted to separate them up, then put in fruit flies, he just wanted to stick them all in together, so that's what we done, then we had nearly 300 mantids all running out at us at once... Instead of doing it properly he just threw some fruit in. :whip: the amount of times I've made him throw away a mite infested culture and he wanted to keep it... I think I may have to start putting my foot down and interfering, he can't seem to do the whole taking care of mantids thing. I didn't overly want this to happen, I've already got enough with my Ts and frogs! Next time he wants any mantids I think I'll kick him in the head. :whip:


----------



## hazza12

jake what you use in your "concoction"


----------



## snowgoose

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, I know it's the problem, but he wouldn't rehome them like I wanted, it had to be done his way.
> 
> I wanted to separate them up, then put in fruit flies, he just wanted to stick them all in together, so that's what we done, then we had nearly 300 mantids all running out at us at once... Instead of doing it properly he just threw some fruit in. :whip: the amount of times I've made him throw away a mite infested culture and he wanted to keep it... I think I may have to start putting my foot down and interfering, he can't seem to do the whole taking care of mantids thing. I didn't overly want this to happen, I've already got enough with my Ts and frogs! Next time he wants any mantids I think I'll kick him in the head. :whip:


he stuck the fruit in with the mantids?

Oooooh :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

hazza12 said:


> jake what you use in your "concoction"


That's a secret


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> he stuck the fruit in with the mantids?
> 
> Oooooh :lol2:


Yeah just dumped a whole culture in there... With a banana... *shakes head*

I'm off to bed now, I'll PM you tomorrow about what concoction you use, he can sit in bed and do nothing while I fix his mess... I'll do it properly, how it should have been done in the first place. :devil:


----------



## snowgoose

google it 

You will find one that works for you. My concoction is MINE 

Night Night


----------



## vivalabam

snowgoose said:


> google it
> 
> You will find one that works for you. My concoction is MINE
> 
> Night Night


Pffft mean! :lol2:

Night!


----------



## Biggys

Afternoon peoples :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

Afternoon


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Afternoon


How is everyone ?


----------



## JustJack

Good, you?


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Good, you?


I'm great thanks mate, been up to much ?


----------



## JustJack

Nope, you?


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Nope, you?


watched a film fell asleep and got constricted by the burm, tis about it :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> watched a film fell asleep and got constricted by the burm, tis about it :lol2:


:lol2:

Do you have a P.Irminia?


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Do you have a P.Irminia?


Yep


----------



## snasha_d

Afternoon peoples!!! I hate shopping for faunariums, I need one now not next week!!!!!!!


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Afternoon peoples!!! I hate shopping for faunariums, I need one now not next week!!!!!!!


 Go to a shop and get some


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Yep


What's it like? Temperament and care wise?

I love the look of them! Whats worse one of them ora P.Rufilata?

And I tried to pair my mantids last week, but nothing came out of it, now sexy time at all :lol2:

But the female is looking HUGE! But she hasn't eaten and not been mated..

Can she still lay a ooth?


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> What's it like? Temperament and care wise?
> 
> I love the look of them! Whats worse one of them ora P.Rufilata?
> 
> And I tried to pair my mantids last week, but nothing came out of it, now sexy time at all :lol2:
> 
> But the female is looking HUGE! But she hasn't eaten and not been mated..
> 
> Can she still lay a ooth?


It's awesome 


and they are flighty and can be grumpy, care is easy as anything really :no1:

and yeah they can lay ooths without mating : victory:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> It's awesome
> 
> 
> and they are flighty and can be grumpy, care is easy as anything really :no1:
> 
> and yeah they can lay ooths without mating : victory:


Hospitalised bite right?

And ok cool, but the ooth won't be viable will it?


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Hospitalised bite right?
> 
> And ok cool, but the ooth won't be viable will it?


Only if you are a little girl :Na_Na_Na_Na:

But nah if you get bitten go hospital, they are quite potent : victory:

Dunno ask kerry, I know some mantids lay ooths that will hatch without mating, but not sure on the spp :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

I'm back... 
Who missed me?


----------



## JustJack

Alright cool! Got to find some flies for the male then I will mate them! 

And hmmm... They are stunning!...

Can't think of a OW, that isn't really dangerous and stunning..


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Go to a shop and get some



I'm not paying £18.95 for one :devil: when online they are roughly £8 :lol2:
It's just I need it ASAP as lid bust on b.smithi tank!


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> I'm back...
> Who missed me?


 No one.......................................................... :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> I'm not paying £18.95 for one :devil: when online they are roughly £8 :lol2:
> It's just I need it ASAP as lid bust on b.smithi tank!


You have a point :lol2:

Erm improvise a lid until you can get one delivered ?

a nice heavy book should do the trick : victory:


----------



## JustJack

Ty...

Hotmail addy please? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Ty...
> 
> Hotmail addy please? :lol2:


[email protected]


anyone feel free to add me


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> You have a point :lol2:
> 
> Erm improvise a lid until you can get one delivered ?
> 
> a nice heavy book should do the trick : victory:


That's a good idea!!!! Pets at home used to do them but stopped :devil:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> *That's a good idea!!!!* Pets at home used to do them but stopped :devil:


I'm full of them 

:lol2:

and awww they stopped doing alot of stuff tbh :|


----------



## snasha_d

It's advertised on the website but not in store, unavailable for delivery and reservation!!!!! But to change the subject damn my beef stew smells amazing :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> It's advertised on the website but not in store, unavailable for delivery and reservation!!!!! But to change the subject damn my beef stew smells amazing :2thumb:


Fancy sending me a bowl ? :flrt::flrt: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Fancy sending me a bowl ? :flrt::flrt: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Umm would do but it may well be past edible stage by the time it arrives :lol2:!!! Unless ur down the road


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Umm would do but it may well be past edible stage by the time it arrives :lol2:!!! Unless ur down the road


 
You have a point there :lol2:

and I'm like near slough so no where near


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> You have a point there :lol2:
> 
> and I'm like near slough so no where near


Yeah Atleast 2 hours lol so in short the answer will no :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Been a busy day! Been to town to get fruit fly culture stuff, fed all the congos, there's only about 200 we got out, and there still seems to be loads left in! 

After feeding them the OH was looking at the other mantids, we were shocked to find a flower ooth hatched! We weren't expecting that as all, we didn't know if she mated, I guess so! Feel bad that we left her in now, we got 23 out, I think she was helping herself to a meal though which is a shame.  Although we're making her a new home now so hopefully the other 3 ooths in there will have more of a chance!


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Yeah Atleast 2 hours lol so in short the answer will no :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 But.....but...


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> But.....but...


 
aww im sowwy :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> aww im sowwy :gasp:


Good  :flrt::lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Good  :flrt::lol2:


 you should cook yourself a steak :lol2: the dumplings are now a cooking ooohhhh yeah :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

this is my new Baja Cape King. His name is Esobar, after Pablo Escobar, the Columbian drug lord; no, this snake does not have any drugs, so don't ask lol. Enjoy


----------



## JustJack

G.Rosea's attempted to mate..

It went ok, no mating or insertions but she didn't killl him!


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> you should cook yourself a steak :lol2: the dumplings are now a cooking ooohhhh yeah :flrt:


Are you suppling the steak ? 

I'm full now, I went and got myself a chinese :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Sausage, mash and beans, nom nom! :mf_dribble:


----------



## spinnin_tom

chicken kebab omnomnomnom <3

hey kerry

and fine, don't look at my new snake


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> chicken kebab omnomnomnom <3
> 
> hey kerry
> 
> and fine, don't look at my new snake


Tom you're swearing again!


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> chicken kebab omnomnomnom <3
> 
> hey kerry
> 
> *and fine, don't look at my new snake *


Tis very nice dude


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Tom you're swearing again!


hehe sorry 



Biggys said:


> Tis very nice dude


i know, gorgeous... for a king ahaha


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Are you suppling the steak ?
> 
> I'm full now, I went and got myself a chinese :lol2:


 that was a good call!!!!!! mmmmm


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> hehe sorry
> 
> 
> 
> i know, gorgeous... for a king ahaha


Tis stunning 



snasha_d said:


> that was a good call!!!!!! mmmmm


Woah I don't even have you number, and I'm innocent I wouldn't make a call that might make you "mmmm" :whistling2:


 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> chicken kebab omnomnomnom <3
> 
> hey kerry
> 
> and fine, don't look at my new snake


your snake is v.cute: victory:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Woah I don't even have you number, and I'm innocent I wouldn't make a call that might make you "mmmm" :whistling2:
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
i meant the chinese :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> i meant the chinese :lol2:


 Yeah yeah, back pedal now you have been caught out


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Yeah yeah, back pedal now you have been caught out


 
ok ok well shhhh!!!!! :whistling2: dont tell everyone :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> ok ok well shhhh!!!!! :whistling2: dont tell everyone :lol2:


 
ahhh sorry :blush:

I'll keep it a secret next time yeah


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> ahhh sorry :blush:
> 
> I'll keep it a secret next time yeah


Awesome lmao!!!!


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Awesome lmao!!!!


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Been up to much today ?


----------



## snasha_d

seeing mates and hunting the whole peterborough district for faunariums :devil: and you?


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> seeing mates and hunting the whole peterborough district for faunariums :devil: and you?


Sounds like a laugh 

Is there no local petshops near you then ?

and not alot really just chilling, and then had to pop into work to do some bits for halloween but thats about it really lol


Anything planned tonight ?


----------



## vivalabam

Made myself some fruit fly mixture, they don't seem too keen. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Made myself some fruit fly mixture, they don't seem too keen. :blush:


Mashed bananna, mango, repashy (crested gecko food), and other soft fruits : victory:


they like that mix


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Sounds like a laugh
> 
> Is there no local petshops near you then ?
> 
> and not alot really just chilling, and then had to pop into work to do some bits for halloween but thats about it really lol
> 
> 
> Anything planned tonight ?


What did you do for Halloween?? And the local pet shops are over priced!!!

No plans but if I could I would get in my car and just keep driving away from here at this point in time!!! I need a hug


----------



## TEENY

vivalabam said:


> Made myself some fruit fly mixture, they don't seem too keen. :blush:


I was told by a VERY successful breeder to use distilled water and readybreak only, his cultures were MASSIVE and he got about 3 cycles by using netting ontop for good ventilation


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> No plans but if I could I would get in my car and just keep driving away from here at this point in time!!! I need a hug


Awwwwww 

*hug*

If you wanna talk about whats up then feel free to PM me : victory:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Mashed bananna, mango, repashy (crested gecko food), and other soft fruits : victory:
> 
> 
> they like that mix





TEENY said:


> I was told by a VERY successful breeder to use distilled water and readybreak only, his cultures were MASSIVE and he got about 3 cycles by using netting ontop for good ventilation


Yeah there is so many different recipes to use. I may try some of those if this doesn't go well.

So far I have mash potato flakes mixed with water and a little yeast, then some orange juice for flavour. :lol2: Too be fair it is an old culture, I've added a few that seemed to escape. Also I seem to have a good 2 cultures going in my millipede tank and snail tank. :whip:


----------



## TEENY

vivalabam said:


> Yeah there is so many different recipes to use. I may try some of those if this doesn't go well.
> 
> So far I have mash potato flakes mixed with water and a little yeast, then some orange juice for flavour. :lol2: Too be fair it is an old culture, I've added a few that seemed to escape. Also I seem to have a good 2 cultures going in my millipede tank and snail tank. :whip:


He told me the bonus to the readybreak only is that it doesn't stink to high heaven lol


----------



## vivalabam

TEENY said:


> He told me the bonus to the readybreak only is that it doesn't stink to high heaven lol


I shoved it in the OHs face earlier thinking it didn't smell, he gagged. :blush: I have a cold so I can't smell a thing, it smelt lovely to me, like oranges. :whistling2:


----------



## TEENY

vivalabam said:


> I shoved it in the OHs face earlier thinking it didn't smell, he gagged. :blush: I have a cold so I can't smell a thing, it smelt lovely to me, like oranges. :whistling2:


Hahah poor bugger, it smells rancid, like pigswill


----------



## vivalabam

TEENY said:


> He told me the bonus to the readybreak only is that it doesn't stink to high heaven lol





TEENY said:


> Hahah poor bugger, it smells rancid, like pigswill


Nice... :lol2:

My Chilli Rose has been doing some interior decorating, she isn't very good...


----------



## TEENY

vivalabam said:


> Nice... :lol2:
> 
> My Chilli Rose has been doing some interior decorating, she isn't very good...
> 
> image
> 
> image


Bless, isn't it lovely when you spend ages making tanks look lovely to come down in morning to chaos ?? lol


----------



## JustJack

Kerry! :flrt:

I have a quick question for you, since you ar the mantis queen!

As you know I attempted to pair the S.Viridis last week, and nothing came out if it..

And over the last few days she has been getting bigger, and bigger.. And today she is huge!

She hasn't eaten, and definatley hasn't mated...

So it's possible she is going to lay a ooth right?

And if she does it won't be fertile will it 

And! I caught some flies today and my mal had a good snack!


----------



## vivalabam

TEENY said:


> Bless, isn't it lovely when you spend ages making tanks look lovely to come down in morning to chaos ?? lol


Well she has spent a few weeks digging under her water bowl, then she didn't like it so filled it back up, until today it caved in, now she doesn't know what to do, she keeps walking round it. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Kerry! :flrt:
> 
> I have a quick question for you, since you ar the mantis queen!
> 
> As you know I attempted to pair the S.Viridis last week, and nothing came out if it..
> 
> And over the last few days she has been getting bigger, and bigger.. And today she is huge!
> 
> She hasn't eaten, and definatley hasn't mated...
> 
> So it's possible she is going to lay a ooth right?
> 
> And if she does it won't be fertile will it
> 
> And! I caught some flies today and my mal had a good snack!


Very unlikely she will lay an ooth yet, they don't start until about 6 weeks. She just isn't ready, like I told you, so I doubt she will lay an ooth, fertile or not. Sometimes putting the male and female together can get her broody so she will start laying them, but at 3 weeks mature for a Sphodromantis I just can't see it happening so soon. 

That's good! I'm sure he will last the 3 weeks you need as long as you keep feeding him. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Very unlikely she will lay an ooth yet, they don't start until about 6 weeks. She just isn't ready, like I told you, so I doubt she will lay an ooth, fertile or not. Sometimes putting the male and female together can get her broody so she will start laying them, but at 3 weeks mature for a Sphodromantis I just can't see it happening so soon.
> 
> That's good! I'm sure he will last the 3 weeks you need as long as you keep feeding him. :lol2:


But why is she so big? She is literally huge? Out of no where?

She matured on the 16 of this month..

And yup just got to get more flies!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> But why is she so big? She is literally huge? Out of no where?
> 
> She matured on the 16 of this month..
> 
> And yup just got to get more flies!


Even less chance of her laying an ooth then! You really shouldn't have tried to mate her before, you put both her and the male in danger, please promise me you won't do that again? 

It's probably from the last feed, they take a few weeks to chunk out, then stay really fat, obviously as long as you keep feeding her. The females of this species do get really fat. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Even less chance of her laying an ooth then! You really shouldn't have tried to mate her before, you put both her and the male in danger, please promise me you won't do that again?
> 
> It's probably from the last feed, they take a few weeks to chunk out, then stay really fat, obviously as long as you keep feeding her. The females of this species do get really fat. :lol2:


I promise I wont do it again...

So 10-11 days to chunk out?


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> I promise I wont do it again...
> 
> So 10-11 days to chunk out?


Yeah, they are usually pretty skinny after the moult, then they get seriously fat. :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Howdy!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Howdy!


Howdy partner!

'there's a snake in my boots!

Alright thanks Kerry!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Howdy!


Hello! 



Trootle said:


> Howdy partner!
> 
> 'there's a snake in my boots!
> 
> Alright thanks Kerry!


You're welcome. :no1:


----------



## JustJack

My 2 S.Theophilia pairs are growing well!

The males have there wing buds growing bigger, and bigger!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> My 2 S.Theophilia pairs are growing well!
> 
> The males have there wing buds growing bigger, and bigger!


And bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger till the pop :O


----------



## snowgoose

Jack, 

In the mantis bit of your sig, why do you have it saying "Popa spurca Mantids" ? Surely they are mantis anyway if they are in that bit? :lol:

Just updated my sig, can't add much more otherwise it will get a bit long :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Suppose I should go to bed now I've sorted out the froggles, turned their temps up a bit, seems to be a bit too cold for them now the temperature has dropped! Watching Princess in the middle, make sure she doesn't over heat!


----------



## SCARTUM

:cheers: :2wallbang: :whistling2:

ok where are you all lurking ........... getting a lot of echoes in here :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Don't want to go to uni. *cry*


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning peeps, are we all ok!?


----------



## Dee_Williams

nope. 

am a proper misery gluteus maximus today.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> nope.
> 
> am a proper misery gluteus maximus today.


Whats up misery guts?


----------



## vivalabam

Back from Uni, now to do some reading and play some CoD! 

Not going to the gym today, I'm still struggling to breath, probably won't go down well in a fitness class! :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Back from Uni, now to do some reading and play some CoD!
> 
> Not going to the gym today, I'm still struggling to breath, probably won't go down well in a fitness class! :lol2:


Ive just bought battlefield 3, gonna give it a blast in a bit!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Ive just bought battlefield 3, gonna give it a blast in a bit!


Not into Cod then? The new one is out soon, can't say I'm overly excited, the OH really is, I still like my mw2. Can't beat it really... 

Although he has banned me from playing it on his x box, every game I play on his account I end up getting loads of achievements. :blush: Like on gears of war 3, he was doing crap, went and sulked, so I played, killed a few people and unlocked a couple of achievements, he moaned at me. :blush:

Can't blame him considering I practically completed MW2 for him. :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Not into Cod then? The new one is out soon, can't say I'm overly excited, the OH really is, I still like my mw2. Can't beat it really...
> 
> Although he has banned me from playing it on his x box, every game I play on his account I end up getting loads of achievements. :blush: Like on gears of war 3, he was doing crap, went and sulked, so I played, killed a few people and unlocked a couple of achievements, he moaned at me. :blush:
> 
> Can't blame him considering I practically completed MW2 for him. :whistling2:


Lol ill get new modern warfare when it comes out, just read good reviews about battlefield so thought id give it a go!


----------



## 8and6

just got MW3 :2thumb: not got around to installing it yet though, too busy, lol


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Lol ill get new modern warfare when it comes out, just read good reviews about battlefield so thought id give it a go!


Ah right, how you finding it?


----------



## JustJack

Howdy!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Howdy!


Hello! How was school?


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Hello! How was school?


Boring, but it went quickly!

How was uni?


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Boring, but it went quickly!
> 
> How was uni?


That's good, interesting and went quickly! :lol2: The reading I did was a lot more boring though, I read 2 things before it that said exactly the same!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> That's good, interesting and went quickly! :lol2: The reading I did was a lot more boring though, I read 2 things before it that said exactly the same!


Fun :lol2:

I'm sooo happy!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Fun :lol2:
> 
> I'm sooo happy!


Oh god, what have you brought now! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

I havn't brought anything :lol2:

Friend is buying me a B.Smithi and A.Genic sling!! xd


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> I havn't brought anything :lol2:
> 
> Friend is buying me a B.Smithi and A.Genic sling!! xd


:lol2: That still counts!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: That still counts!


:lol2:

Im addicted :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Im addicted :lol2:


:lol2: I was until it took me hours to feed and water!


----------



## JustJack

It takes me 10 minutes :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> It takes me 10 minutes :lol2:


:lol2: I hate to do all mine tonight! If there's any water left the OH seems to be using it all on his mantids. :whip:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I hate to do all mine tonight! If there's any water left the OH seems to be using it all on his mantids. :whip:


Hahah!

Does he spray them ALOT or something?


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I can't find any congo green mantids, orchid mantids or spiny flower mantids for sale _


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Hahah!
> 
> Does he spray them ALOT or something?


Yeah, well... We have a lot of mantids. :lol2:



_emmie_x_ said:


> _I can't find any congo green mantids, orchid mantids or spiny flower mantids for sale _


We'll have some congos soon... Hopefully, a lot of them are dying from the mites.  Don't worry when they moult the mites go! Won't be selling any if they do have mites on them. The OH is sorting them all out later.


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, well... We have a lot of mantids. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have some congos soon... Hopefully, a lot of them are dying from the mites.  Don't worry when they moult the mites go! Won't be selling any if they do have mites on them. The OH is sorting them all out later.


Oooooh!

Will you be at SEAS?


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Oooooh!
> 
> Will you be at SEAS?


No unfortunately.  We got a load of flower mantids now as well. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> No unfortunately.  We got a load of flower mantids now as well. :lol2:


Oh damn 

As thats the only way I can get congos 

And nice!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Oh damn
> 
> As thats the only way I can get congos
> 
> And nice!


Sorry.  I really want to go!


----------



## JustJack

Nah don't appologise!

Will get some another time!


----------



## vivalabam

White hot chocolate, salt and vinegar McCoy's. Nom nom! Good bye diet, never liked you anyway!


----------



## JustJack

Yummy :mf_dribble:


----------



## snasha_d

Oh dear the OH just got flicked by the B.smithi!!! Tbh I laughed as karma always come back around to bite you in the ass!!!! Or flick irritating hairs onto your hand!!! :devil:

Ps he was really mean to me on saturday like crying mean!!!!


----------



## Biggys

Children..I hate them all :devil:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Children..I hate them all :devil:


Why? :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Why? :whistling2:


I work at a local youth club, and we had a halloween thing tonight, I was asked to help, then some little kid got all hyped up and hit me with a toy axe...I was like this isn't going to get annoying at all :devil:


:blush:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I work at a local youth club, and we had a halloween thing tonight, I was asked to help, then some little kid got all hyped up and hit me with a toy axe...I was like this isn't going to get annoying at all :devil:
> 
> 
> :blush:


Hahhahahahahahahahha I'm laughing at the thought of it!!!! How old was the kid?


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Hahhahahahahahahahha I'm laughing at the thought of it!!!! How old was the kid?


7 I think :shock:

Not even like I could of hit him back with it :whistling2:

I'm joking I wouldn't do that :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> 7 I think :shock:
> 
> Not even like I could of hit him back with it :whistling2:
> 
> I'm joking I wouldn't do that :lol2:


Yeah right :lol2:

I had to go and get more sweets :gasp: the lil buggers even ate all our fruit!!!! We had soooo many trick or treaters!!!!!


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Yeah right :lol2:
> 
> I had to go and get more sweets :gasp: the lil buggers even ate all our fruit!!!! We had soooo many trick or treaters!!!!!


:gasp:

Just start handing out coal


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> :gasp:
> 
> Just start handing out coal


Don't have coal :whip:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Don't have coal :whip:


 Nice whip 

:whistling2:

Well they can go without then


----------



## SCARTUM

i just drove my car onto the drive and 1cm away from the door and blocked the side with the bell on :gasp:

not one trick or treater all night long :whistling2:

moving it shortly though cos postie bringing me some babies in the morn:flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

been trying ot record the ethiopian cave crickets. sound does need ot be quite loud. no i don't scream or owt. :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Nice whip
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> Well they can go without then


Their kids who put lots of effort in I'm
Not mean enough to say no :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning peeps!


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone, anyone want to go to uni for me? I'm there until 5 today.  *sigh*


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone, anyone want to go to uni for me? I'm there until 5 today.  *sigh*


No!!!



Enjoy your day lol


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> No!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your day lol


Are you sure? You only need to read a book on the historical aspects of crime, and read through a folder full of notes to pick out the important bits? Then go to 2 lectures? It will be fun!


----------



## snasha_d

vivalabam said:


> Are you sure? You only need to read a book on the historical aspects of crime, and read through a folder full of notes to pick out the important bits? Then go to 2 lectures? It will be fun!


I will go for you if you go to work for me? well im already here so would be a sawp :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snasha_d said:


> I will go for you if you go to work for me? well im already here so would be a sawp :lol2:


Hmmm, what do you do?


----------



## snasha_d

vivalabam said:


> Hmmm, what do you do?


Work in a&e :Na_Na_Na_Na: you see some interesting stuff :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snasha_d said:


> Work in a&e :Na_Na_Na_Na: you see some interesting stuff :lol2:


Ah right, I think I'd bee to lazy for that though. Seems like an awful lot of rushing around...


----------



## snasha_d

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, I think I'd bee to lazy for that though. Seems like an awful lot of rushing around...


Its on reception so not as much rushing :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snasha_d said:


> Its on reception so not as much rushing :lol2:


Oh, well... Tempting. All the shouty people might get on my nerves though... 

Suppose I better be off to uni.


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Anyone around? :flrt:_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Anyone around? :flrt:_


Just got in! How are you?


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Just got in! How are you?


_I'm good, still have my black chin and I have a painful knee :blush::lol2:_

_Hows you?_


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm good, *still have my black chin* and I have a painful knee :blush::lol2:_
> 
> _Hows you?_


This still makes me laugh :lol:


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening folks!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening folks!


Heya dude :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm good, still have my black chin and I have a painful knee :blush::lol2:_
> 
> _Hows you?_


:lol2: you're just a walking disaster...

Not too bad, just wrote some more essay and fixed some bits 3,111 words written now. :lol2: when I get round to writing my conclusion I'll probably wish i had more available! 



Jonb1982 said:


> Evening folks!


Hey ya!


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Heya dude :2thumb:


Hello!



vivalabam said:


> :lol2: you're just a walking disaster...
> 
> Not too bad, just wrote some more essay and fixed some bits 3,111 words written now. :lol2: when I get round to writing my conclusion I'll probably wish i had more available!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ya!


And hello!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Hello!


 
How are you mate ?


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> How are you mate ?


Good thanks had a couple of moults, a P.Metallica and my little Euathlus sp Red, its quite cute, its only just over an inch but has full adult colours!

U ok mate?


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> This still makes me laugh :lol:


_Shut it you:whip::bash:_



Jonb1982 said:


> Evening folks!


_Evening grampa :blush::lol2::lol2:_



vivalabam said:


> :lol2: you're just a walking disaster...
> 
> Not too bad, just wrote some more essay and fixed some bits 3,111 words written now. :lol2: when I get round to writing my conclusion I'll probably wish i had more available!


_I am indeed and thats not half of whats happened :blush::lol2:_

_I hate writing but I have to do lots for my coursework _


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Shut it you:whip::bash:_


A whip and a hammer, someone loves me tonight  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dunno what happened there lol

And emmie shut it cheeky!


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> A whip and a hammer, someone hates me tonight  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


__
_At least it isn't a plastic axe :whistling2:_


----------



## vivalabam

Another orchid ooth has hatched yey! :flrt:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Another orchid ooth has hatched yey! :flrt:


_Pics or you're lying :Na_Na_Na_Na:_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Pics or you're lying :Na_Na_Na_Na:_


My phone hasn't been working, but fine I'll hook up my phone to my laptop!


----------



## vivalabam

See. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> See. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> image


_Mine?:flrt::lol2::lol2:_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Mine?:flrt::lol2::lol2:_


No mine! :flrt: hopefully these ones will be ok!


----------



## snasha_d

Hey people :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> No mine! :flrt: hopefully these ones will be ok!


 :lol2:
_I counted around 70+ in that pic :mf_dribble:_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> :lol2:
> _I counted around 70+ in that pic :mf_dribble:_


:lol2: I got bored at 60 so there probably is around that many, it's nuts!


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> Hey people :Na_Na_Na_Na:


_Hellllloooooooo:flrt:_


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Hellllloooooooo:flrt:_


Hey, hows you? X:flrt:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> See. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> image


Awwwwwwwww! :flrt:

You have to go to SEAS now..

I want some orchids and congos! :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> Hey, hows you? X:flrt:


_I'm alright, thanks hun_
_How are you?_


----------



## vivalabam

Ickle flower!


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm alright, thanks hun_
> _How are you?_


I'm rather well thank you :flrt:

Why do u have an injured chin and knee?? :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> I'm rather well thank you :flrt:
> 
> Why do u have an injured chin and knee?? :lol2:


_Chin- I sucked a glass onto my chin a little to hard and it bruised my chin :blush:_

_Knee- I stood up got a sharp shooting pain, now whenever I put pressure on it or move it, I have the shooting pain and it feels like my knee will give way and its tender to touch on the inside of my knee:blush:_


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Chin- I sucked a glass onto my chin a little to hard and it bruised my chin :blush:_
> 
> _Knee- I stood up got a sharp shooting pain, now whenever I put pressure on it or move it, I have the shooting pain and it feels like my knee will give way and its tender to touch on the inside of my knee:blush:_


Was alcohol involved in the glass thing? Go GP to get knee checked u could have damaged tendons and ligaments x


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> Was alcohol involved in the glass thing? Go GP to get knee checked u could have damaged tendons and ligaments x


_Nope just boredom:blush::lol2:_

_my knee is not as bad today so I think it will be ok, it happened before but went after a couple of days_


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Ickle flower!
> 
> image
> 
> image


_Any pics of the adult orchids and flowers?:flrt:_


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Nope just boredom:blush::lol2:_
> 
> _my knee is not as bad today so I think it will be ok, it happened before but went after a couple of days_


U Wally :lol2: I'm glad it's getting better : victory:


----------



## JustJack

Emmie you have P.Camb slings right?


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Emmie you have P.Camb slings right?


thought you wanted an OW lol


----------



## _emmie_x_

Trootle said:


> Emmie you have P.Camb slings right?


_Yup:2thumb:_


----------



## JustJack

Oh and hello you two!



Jonb1982 said:


> thought you wanted an OW lol


P.cambs and Irminias are counted as OW's in my books :lol2:



_emmie_x_ said:


> _Yup:2thumb:_


What are they like? Care wise? Do they threat display at you?

And they are very pretty right?


----------



## _emmie_x_

Trootle said:


> Oh and hello you two!
> 
> 
> P.cambs and Irminias are counted as OW's in my books :lol2:
> 
> 
> What are they like? Care wise? Do they threat display at you?
> 
> And they are very pretty right?


_Fast, the blink and they are gone fast :lol2:_
_Easy to care for and yep I have four P. cambridgei and everyone of them displays and tries to attack me through the pot:lol2:_

_I also have two P. irminia and they are the same but I prefer P. irminia looks wise but P. cambridgei are sexy too, _
_my P. pulcher just bolts rather than display_

_Out of all my slings my H. mac in the nicest, I think its just trying to lure me in :lol2:_


----------



## JustJack

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Fast, the blink and they are gone fast :lol2:_
> _Easy to care for and yep I have four P. cambridgei and everyone of them displays and tries to attack me through the pot:lol2:_
> 
> _I also have two P. irminia and they are the same but I prefer P. irminia looks wise but P. cambridgei are sexy too, _
> _my P. pulcher just bolts rather than display_
> 
> _Out of all my slings my H. mac in the nicest, I think its just trying to lure me in :lol2:_


Ahah!

It's sooo hard to decide! 

I like P.Irminia to.. 

And H.Mac... No thanks :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> Ahah!
> 
> It's sooo hard to decide!
> 
> I like P.Irminia to..
> 
> And H.Mac... No thanks :lol2:


H.mac's are a doddle dude 

They will just hide away at any disturbance, never had a display from mine


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Ahah!
> 
> It's sooo hard to decide!
> 
> I like P.Irminia to..
> 
> And H.Mac... No thanks :lol2:


Just get one of each and a pokie for good measure!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Awwwwwwwww! :flrt:
> 
> You have to go to SEAS now..
> 
> I want some orchids and congos! :lol2:


I can do mix and match! :whistling2:



_emmie_x_ said:


> _Any pics of the adult orchids and flowers?:flrt:_


Yep! I'll just upload some now.


----------



## Biggys

I just ate a lolly and swallowed it all, then read the packet......it had a gum ball inside :|


:lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Trootle said:


> Ahah!
> 
> It's sooo hard to decide!
> 
> I like P.Irminia to..
> 
> And H.Mac... No thanks :lol2:


_I've read as adults P. irminia are the most defensive but P. cambrigei have a worse bite than P. irminia but to be honest I've read both can give quite nasty/painful bites defiantly not one to handle..._

_Honestly I think you're to young/inexperienced to get into aggressive species that have the potential to give a nasty bite :blush:_

_I know I might sound hypocritical because my first Ts was H. macs but I'm 17 and understand the dangers, I go out my way to make sure whatever I do the Ts cannot get out or get onto me so I can avoid being bitten, you seem easily persuaded to do things :blush:_


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I can do mix and match! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! I'll just upload some now.


Well if you can get to SEAS I will take a pic n mix :lol2:



_emmie_x_ said:


> _I've read as adults P. irminia are the most defensive but P. cambrigei have a worse bite than P. irminia but to be honest I've read both can give quite nasty/painful bites defiantly not one to handle..._
> 
> _Honestly I think you're to young/inexperienced to get into aggressive species that have the potential to give a nasty bite :blush:_
> 
> _I know I might sound hypocritical because my first Ts was H. macs but I'm 17 and understand the dangers, I go out my way to make sure whatever I do the Ts cannot get out or get onto me so I can avoid being bitten, you seem easily persuaded to do things :blush:_


Imirnia's are the nicest looking.... 

But it's just the bit..

And yeh, fair enough thats your opionon 

If I got a pokie or OW I would take every measure to keep it and me safe..

And again, thats what you think... Not gunna go into that again, as it isnt something I will be doign again : victory:



Jonb1982 said:


> Just get one of each and a pokie for good measure!


Ahah... 1 OW and 1 OW only :lol2:


snowgoose said:


> H.mac's are a doddle dude
> 
> They will just hide away at any disturbance, never had a display from mine


Really?!


----------



## snowgoose

yeah, she's a doddle, but that's her. Others might be the spider version of your mother-in-law...


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> *If I got a pokie or OW I would take every measure to keep it and me safe..*


You sir fail :lol2:


you had the frigging thing on your face :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> You sir fail :lol2:
> 
> 
> you had the frigging thing on your face :lol2:


Yeh I know I did Ty :lol2:

Hence the if I got part 

And my mother in law is really nice Jake :lol2:

A H.Mac like that would be fine..


----------



## _emmie_x_

Trootle said:


> Yeh I know I did Ty :lol2:
> 
> Hence the if I got part
> 
> And my mother in law is really nice Jake :lol2:
> 
> A H.Mac like that would be fine..


_How can you have a mother-in-law? :lol2:_

_I really think you should stick to calmer species because I could honestly see you getting bitten:blush:_


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> _How can you have a mother-in-law? :lol2:_
> 
> _I really think you should stick to calmer species because I could honestly see you getting bitten:blush:_


I was thinking the same lol are you married Jack?!

I do like reading a good bite report hehehe


----------



## vivalabam

Orchid as a baby, and the sexy fun time! 



















Congo baby and sexy fun time! 










One lady









The other









The flower baby, then adult! No sexy fun time pictures, the OH mated these and he isn't as pervy as me. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

_emmie_x_ said:


> _How can you have a mother-in-law? :lol2:_
> 
> _I really think you should stick to calmer species because I could honestly see you getting bitten:blush:_


My dads wife? Mother... In.. Law?? Step mum.. Or am I confused :hmm: :lol2:

And how?? Im not going to be putting it on my face!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> My dads wife? Mother... In.. Law?? Step mum.. Or am I confused :hmm: :lol2:
> 
> And how?? Im not going to be putting it on my face!


Would be your wifes mum!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Yeh I know I did Ty :lol2:
> 
> Hence the if I got part
> 
> And my mother in law is really nice Jake :lol2:
> 
> A H.Mac like that would be fine..


 
You are a nutter for that dude, have to take my hat off to you, that took balls, or alot of dumb :lol2:

wait....that's your step mum :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> You are a nutter for that dude, have to take my hat off to you, that took balls, or alot of dumb :lol2:
> 
> wait....that's your step mum :lol2:


Ohh.. Me got confused xD Step mum.. Not married yet :lol2:

And no dumb involed :lol2:

wasnt drunk or anything


----------



## _emmie_x_

Trootle said:


> My dads wife? Mother... In.. Law?? Step mum.. Or am I confused :hmm: :lol2:
> 
> And how?? Im not going to be putting it on my face!


_I can't say this nicely but you seem rather dumb, don't take offence! :blush:_
_you just need to mature_
_I've called Tyler worse :lol2:_



Biggys said:


> You are a nutter for that dude, have to take my hat off to you, that took balls, or alot of dumb :lol2:
> 
> wait....that's your step mum :lol2:


_Defiantly dumb :lol2:_


----------



## JustJack

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I can't say this nicely but you seem rather dumb, don't take offence! :blush:_
> _you just need to mature_
> _I've called Tyler worse :lol2:_
> 
> 
> 
> _Defiantly dumb :lol2:_


I'm not dumb thank you very much.


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I can't say this nicely but you seem rather dumb, don't take offence! :blush:_
> _you just need to mature_
> _I've called Tyler worse :lol2:_


She has


----------



## _emmie_x_

Trootle said:


> I'm not dumb thank you very much.


_Immature then : victory:_

_Lets just agree to disagree then and I hope whatever you decide you don't get bitten but I won't be surprised if you do..._


----------



## JustJack

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Immature then : victory:_
> 
> _Lets just agree to disagree then and I hope whatever you decide you don't get bitten but I won't be surprised if you do..._


Call me what you like : victory:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Call me what you like : victory:


Ok then......Dave!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Ok then......Dave!


That more like it!  :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Call me what you like : victory:


I will call you George, Geogre is a strong name, you shall now be known as george


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Orchid as a baby, and the sexy fun time!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Congo baby and sexy fun time!
> 
> image
> 
> One lady
> image
> 
> The other
> image
> 
> The flower baby, then adult! No sexy fun time pictures, the OH mated these and he isn't as pervy as me. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> image
> 
> image


_I'm in love with the Orchids :flrt:_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm in love with the Orchids :flrt:_


Cute aren't they? :flrt:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Cute aren't they? :flrt:


_YESSS!!!:mf_dribble::flrt:_


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _YESSS!!!:mf_dribble::flrt:_


I'm also cute *attempts cute face* :flrt:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> I'm also cute *attempts cute face* :flrt:


_Congratulations on your 17,001 post :no1:_


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Congratulations on your 17,001 post :no1:_


 Oh bloody hell :blush:

you know you are on here to much when you start losing count :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _YESSS!!!:mf_dribble::flrt:_


Fingers crossed they all survive. :flrt:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Fingers crossed they all survive. :flrt:


_I'm sure they will with your fabulous care hun :flrt:_


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Oh bloody hell :blush:
> 
> you know you are on here to much when you start losing count :lol2:


Atleast you can admit that you have a slight problem :lol2:

Night all xx


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning!


Morning! How are you?


----------



## selina20

hi guys. am busy preparing an xmas comp for my facebook group. just been donated the most amazing spidery prize :O. How is everyone


----------



## vivalabam

Putting off doing my reading! I should go and do it really. :blush: There's only 1 article usually I have 2. :lol2:


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> Putting off doing my reading! I should go and do it really. :blush: There's only 1 article usually I have 2. :lol2:


Lol i was always like that. If i didnt have a highlighter or pencil i wouldnt take it in lol


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Morning! How are you?


Great thanks, you?


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> Lol i was always like that. If i didnt have a highlighter or pencil i wouldnt take it in lol


I've been using an ordinary biro this year, no idea why I always used to use a highlighter, shows just how lazy I've got. :blush:



Jonb1982 said:


> Great thanks, you?


Not too bad, Not looking forward to rehoming 70 odd orchids later. :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I've been using an ordinary biro this year, no idea why I always used to use a highlighter, shows just how lazy I've got. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bad, Not looking forward to rehoming 70 odd orchids later. :blush:


Sounds fun........not


And hi Sel!


----------



## selina20

Just had a call from the police. Have to go to the station on the 14th to do a promap which will lead to him being charged and taken to court. I dare him to plead not guilty lmao


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Sounds fun........not
> 
> 
> And hi Sel!


No, I don't think it will be! Took us hours to rehome 23 flowers. :lol2:



selina20 said:


> Just had a call from the police. Have to go to the station on the 14th to do a promap which will lead to him being charged and taken to court. I dare him to plead not guilty lmao


He is being charged then! I'm sure he will plead guilty, will make life easier for him!


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> He is being charged then! I'm sure he will plead guilty, will make life easier for him!


He wont be charged until iv identified him. If he pleads guilty i have to stand up in court against him.

Hi Jon


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> He wont be charged until iv identified him. If he pleads guilty i have to stand up in court against him.
> 
> Hi Jon


Ah right fair enough. 

Reading done yey! Now I'm going to finish off the chapter I started the other day, then uni work is done for the day. :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Ah right fair enough.
> 
> Reading done yey! Now I'm going to finish off the chapter I started the other day, then uni work is done for the day. :flrt:


You got any plans for the rest of the day then after ur uni work is done and you have rehomed the mantids lol


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> You got any plans for the rest of the day then after ur uni work is done and you have rehomed the mantids lol


Scrap that, just got all my next readings in the post, reading all day it is. 

Gym at 3, first time in a week since I've been ill, then it's rehoming the mantids. :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Scrap that, just got all my next readings in the post, reading all day it is.
> 
> Gym at 3, first time in a week since I've been ill, then it's rehoming the mantids. :lol2:


Not a very enjoyable day for you then!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Not a very enjoyable day for you then!


I got bored, can't concentrate so it's CoD time! :lol2: I'm sure I'll do some more tomorrow or something... :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I got bored, can't concentrate so it's CoD time! :lol2: I'm sure I'll do some more tomorrow or something... :whistling2:


Haha I like it!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Haha I like it!


Played some cod and did some reading at then same times, skills right there yo'! 

Time to make lunch now, I'm thinking Tuna in pitta bread...


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Played some cod and did some reading at then same times, skills right there yo'!
> 
> Time to make lunch now, I'm thinking Tuna in pitta bread...


Ive just had mushroom and ham tagliatele with two strawberry yoghurts to finish!


----------



## hazza12

whos about?..... :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

hazza12 said:


> whos about?..... :blush:


to nip to the loo?

Me!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Ive just had mushroom and ham tagliatele with two strawberry yoghurts to finish!


Very nice! I've realised I'm getting fat again so I need to start eating better. :blush:


----------



## hazza12

eloo and kerry your not fat -_- "slaps wrists"


----------



## JustJack

Hello guys!


----------



## _emmie_x_

_'ello lovely people :flrt:_


----------



## JustJack

WOOOOOOOOOOOP!

Put the male G.Rosea in with the female he kept climbing out -_- Used one of my b'day cards and put it round him, he went straight up to the female, she was in strike postition and did his thing... Don't know if he did any insertions but he defiantley had her up against the side and was touching up her parts lol They were both in a really awkward posisition, but atleast he knows what to do next time! xD xD


----------



## Biggys

Nothing better than coming home from work and having a nice hot meal :mf_dribble:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Nothing better than coming home from work and having a nice hot meal :mf_dribble:


Not so good when you have to cook it first yourself!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Not so good when you have to cook it first yourself!


 That's what mums are for :whistling2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Jonb1982 said:


> Not so good when you have to cook it first yourself!


_I prefer my own cooking, I always enjoy it more :lol2:_


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> That's what mums are for :whistling2:


Not true my mum Cant cook thank god I don't live at home anymore!!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Healthy eating went wrong, ended up having a doughnut and a slice of pizza, oops! 

Although we've rehomed most of the orchids, got to 73 and run out of pots! Got another like 20 left in a different pot to sort out tomorrow! I went to the charity shop and got a nice floor length skirt... Didn't look overly nice but it was good material for the mantids.:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Not true my mum Cant cook thank god I don't live at home anymore!!!!


Touche :lol2:



vivalabam said:


> Healthy eating went wrong, *ended up having a doughnut *and a slice of pizza, oops!
> 
> Although we've rehomed most of the orchids, got to 73 and run out of pots! Got another like 20 left in a different pot to sort out tomorrow! I went to the charity shop and got a nice floor length skirt... Didn't look overly nice but it was good material for the mantids.:lol2:


 At least you got to eat yours in peace :devil:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> At least you got to eat yours in peace :devil:


:lol2: That I did! I've actually got a roll now, I really should behave myself. :blush:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: That I did! I've actually got a roll now, I really should behave myself. :blush:


Nothing wrong with a roll, if you get it just right you can balance a beer on it 8)

:lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Evening_


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Nothing wrong with a roll, if you get it just right you can balance a beer on it 8)
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2: Well I spent ours at the gym trying to get rid of this roll, now it's back! :whip:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Well I spent ours at the gym trying to get rid of this roll, now it's back! :whip:


 Maybe it's just meant to be there ? :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Well I spent ours at the gym trying to get rid of this roll, now it's back! :whip:


_We should start a roll club? I have about 3 :blush::lol2:_


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Maybe it's just meant to be there ? :lol2:


Yeah it probably is... Stupid thing. :whip:


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _We should start a roll club? I have about 3 :blush::lol2:_


I used to have 3, I can see them coming back, one has in like 4 weeks. :whip:


----------



## JustJack

Quite impressed with this


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Quite impressed with this
> 
> image


Such cute curly hairs. :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Such cute curly hairs. :flrt:


I know :flrt:

Didn;t flick me when I opened the lid today :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> I know :flrt:
> 
> Didn;t flick me when I opened the lid today :lol2:


Yeah they get a bit stroppy before a moult. :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Haplopelma minax, I wish it was mine :flrt:_


----------



## empirecook

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Haplopelma minax :flrt:_
> 
> image


I guess you like old world burrowers then?

Seeing as you want a balfouri and posting a pic of a minax. Marry me? :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> I guess you like old world burrowers then?
> 
> Seeing as you want a balfouri and posting a pic of a minax. Marry me? :flrt:


I'll be the best man, :2thumb:


----------



## _emmie_x_

empirecook said:


> I guess you like old world burrowers then?
> 
> Seeing as you want a balfouri and posting a pic of a minax. Marry me? :flrt:


_I just love OWs, Psalmopoeus species and dwarf species:flrt:_
_You wouldn't think around 2 months ago I'd pass out at the sight of a spider:lol2:_


----------



## vivalabam

Suppose I should go to uni.  I hate 9am starts... Lay in tomorrow though. :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

Aaaaand relax 4 days off :flrt:

Hope everyone has an awesome day xxx


----------



## Bagger293

Come *on*, Mr Postie!


----------



## SCARTUM

Bagger293 said:


> Come *on*, Mr Postie!


gutted ..............:devil:............ my postie just walked straight past my door

:gasp: and i have been waiting 3 days for my package :whip:

hope it arrives soon or im gonna :rant2::rant2:

praying the lil fella's arrive ok :flrt:


----------



## SCARTUM

Bagger293 said:


> Come *on*, Mr Postie!


sorry forgot to ask........... what you waitin on bagger :whistling2:


----------



## Bagger293

What the.. I replied to this already! Where's my reply gone?!

Ach well, I'll reply again.



SCARTUM said:


> gutted ..............:devil:............ my postie just walked straight past my door
> 
> :gasp: and i have been waiting 3 days for my package :whip:
> 
> hope it arrives soon or im gonna :rant2::rant2:
> 
> praying the lil fella's arrive ok :flrt:


Boo to your postie! What are you getting?



SCARTUM said:


> sorry forgot to ask........... what you waitin on bagger :whistling2:


I *was* waiting on an avic metallica from Jake but it's arrived now =] =] =]










Hurrah for my postie! =]


----------



## SCARTUM

Bagger293 said:


> Boo to your postie! What are you getting?



well i am still waitin for a juvi togo starburst and a GBB 

still not arrived :2wallbang: :bash: :2wallbang:




Bagger293 said:


> I *was* waiting on an avic metallica from Jake but it's arrived now =] =] =]
> 
> image
> 
> Hurrah for my postie! =]




wow that is gorgeous :flrt:

i got some avics this week too 
minatrix :flrt: braunshauseni :flrt:and also an amazonica:flrt: simply stunning species


----------



## Jonb1982

Afternoon chums!


----------



## snasha_d

I had to drive 20 miles to get a bloody faunarium !!!! Good job I was going to see my mate who lives 3 miles away from the shop!!!! :lol2:


----------



## SCARTUM

Jonb1982 said:


> Afternoon chums!


and a good afternoon back kind sir : victory:


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Afternoon chums!


Joooooooooooon! 

You alright mate?


----------



## SCARTUM

snasha_d said:


> I had to drive 20 miles to get a bloody faunarium !!!! Good job I was going to see my mate who lives 3 miles away from the shop!!!! :lol2:


blimey thats a trek and a half for fauny !


hurrah for a good company i use in london cheap as chips and also delivered usually within 48hrs :no1:

cant beat internet shopping sooo much cheaper than petrol/diesel :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Joooooooooooon!
> 
> You alright mate?


Hello you! Im not bad! U?


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I'm so HAPPY!_​ 
_I'm getting haplopelma albostriatum, haplopelma hainanum, haplopelma minax, lampropelma violaceopes and monocentropus balfouri slings :mf_dribble::flrt:_


----------



## snasha_d

SCARTUM said:


> blimey thats a trek and a half for fauny !
> 
> 
> hurrah for a good company i use in london cheap as chips and also delivered usually within 48hrs :no1:
> 
> cant beat internet shopping sooo much cheaper than petrol/diesel :flrt:


I do love internet shopping :mf_dribble:

But thought as I was heading up that way I may aswell walk to the shop with my mate and her kiddies :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm so HAPPY!_​
> _I'm getting haplopelma albostriatum, haplopelma hainanum, haplopelma minax, lampropelma violaceopes and monocentropus balfouri slings :mf_dribble::flrt:_


Wow awesome!


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm so HAPPY!_​
> _I'm getting haplopelma albostriatum, haplopelma hainanum, haplopelma minax, lampropelma violaceopes and monocentropus balfouri slings :mf_dribble::flrt:_


How exciting :flrt:


----------



## SCARTUM

snasha_d said:


> But thought as I was heading up that way I may aswell walk to the shop with my mate and her kiddies :flrt:


ahhh well now your talkin providing it was a relatively nice day and not heavin down with rain - cant beat the fresh air with friends :blush:


----------



## SCARTUM

dunno how much you pay for ya faunariums but i found a place that sells small for £2.95 and large for £5.45 with flat shipping rate of £4.95:2thumb:

so the more you buy the cheaper i purchased 20 from him to share with the father in law 1 turned up broken out of 20 took a pic mailed it to them and got a replacement within 2 days and kept the broken one ( which was easily repairable ) and now in use:no1:


----------



## Biggys

so....full :blush:


----------



## SCARTUM

Biggys said:


> so....full :blush:


anything nice ...biggys........????

im still waiting for my fill just had my missus's mates visit as we started cooking :devil::devil:

just got the oven back on now - soggy pizza n gooey chips by looks of it :gasp:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_You've just reminded me I need to eat :blush:_


----------



## Biggys

SCARTUM said:


> anything nice ...biggys........????
> 
> im still waiting for my fill just had my missus's mates visit as we started cooking :devil::devil:
> 
> just got the oven back on now - soggy pizza n gooey chips by looks of it :gasp:


Erm 4 hotdogs and some chips :blush:

and ewwwwwwwww :lol2:



_emmie_x_ said:


> _You've just reminded me I need to eat :blush:_


Emmie go eat, if you lse anymore weight you will blow away :devil:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> Erm 4 hotdogs and some chips :blush:
> 
> and ewwwwwwwww :lol2:
> 
> 
> Emmie go eat, if you lse anymore weight you will blow away :devil:


_I'm actually not hungry but I haven't eaten all day, been to busy sorting stuff :blush: _


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm actually not hungry but I haven't eaten all day, been to busy sorting stuff :blush: _


 I said eat something, god damn you :devil:


:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

100 orchids exactly! :flrt: All rehomed now, finally I can relax. :lol2:


----------



## SCARTUM

Biggys said:


> Erm 4 hotdogs and some chips :blush:
> 
> and ewwwwwwwww :lol2:



tiz ok i suppose just have to be thankful to levi roots and his spicy sauces 
they can make most meals edible :notworthy::flrt::notworthy:

not that im sayin the wife is a bad cook :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

SCARTUM said:


> tiz ok i suppose just have to be thankful to levi roots and his spicy sauces
> they can make most meals edible :notworthy::flrt::notworthy:
> 
> not that im sayin the wife is a bad cook :whistling2:


Dude....if you like his sauces try his new drinks, they are jizz worthy,

wait can I say that on here ? :blush: :lol2:


----------



## SCARTUM

Biggys said:


> I said eat something, god damn you :devil:
> 
> 
> :lol2:



agreed with biggys - emmie you must eat something no food all day is not a good scenario always make time to look after ones temple and keep it in tip top condition :whip:

after all you have many mouths relying on you to look after them too a poorly emmie is not a good emmie :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SCARTUM

Biggys said:


> Dude....if you like his sauces try his new drinks, they are jizz worthy,
> 
> wait can I say that on here ? :blush: :lol2:


well if you cant you just have :whip:

and yeah there something special they are i have a constant supply of his sauces and drinks :flrt::flrt:

i even tried his curry sauce mix OMG heaven :no1:


----------



## Biggys

SCARTUM said:


> well if you cant you just have :whip:


Meh :Na_Na_Na_Na:



SCARTUM said:


> and yeah there something special they are i have a constant supply of his sauces and drinks :flrt::flrt:



I lurveeeeeeeeeee them :flrt:



SCARTUM said:


> i even tried his curry sauce mix OMG heaven :no1:


Nice 

I have 2 copies of his book :blush:

I love the goat curry :mf_dribble:


----------



## _emmie_x_

SCARTUM said:


> tiz ok i suppose just have to be thankful to *levi roots and his spicy sauces*
> they can make most meals edible :notworthy::flrt::notworthy:
> 
> not that im sayin the wife is a bad cook :whistling2:


_I had to google that and never seen/heard of them :lol2:_



SCARTUM said:


> agreed with biggys - emmie you must eat something no food all day is not a good scenario always make time to look after ones temple and keep it in tip top condition :whip:
> 
> *after all you have many mouths relying on you to look after them too* a poorly emmie is not a good emmie :Na_Na_Na_Na:


_I have 79 animals to take care of :gasp::blush::blush:_


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I had to google that and never seen/heard of them :lol2:_


You are dead to me.......


----------



## vivalabam

Food now?! I had my lunch at 4. :blush: Nearly have dinner though. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Food now?! I had my lunch at 4. :blush: Nearly have dinner though. :mf_dribble:


Chinese for me tonight, woo havent had it for ages!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Chinese for me tonight, woo havent had it for ages!


Awesome, I hate Chinese. :lol2: I have shake and bake, boring chicken and veg!


----------



## _emmie_x_

_A brain teaser for you all :flrt:_

_The Pope has it but he does not use it.
Your father has it but your mother uses it.
Nuns do not need it.
Arnold Schwarzenegger has a big one,
Michael J. Fox’s is quite small.
What is it?_


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> _A brain teaser for you all :flrt:_
> 
> _The Pope has it but he does not use it.
> Your father has it but your mother uses it.
> Nuns do not need it.
> Arnold Schwarzenegger has a big one,
> Michael J. Fox’s is quite small.
> What is it?_


A surname?


----------



## _emmie_x_

Jonb1982 said:


> A surname?


_Yep, bet you googled it :lol2:_


----------



## empirecook

_emmie_x_ said:


> _A brain teaser for you all :flrt:_
> 
> _The Pope has it but he does not use it.
> Your father has it but your mother uses it.
> Nuns do not need it.
> Arnold Schwarzenegger has a big one,
> Michael J. Fox’s is quite small.
> What is it?_


Well...

The pope is a penis.
My dad is a penis.
Arnold schwarzenegger is a penis.
Michael J. Fox....Is also a penis.

They all have a penis and are a penis?

wanting to share there penis with the nun? :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Yep, bet you googled it :lol2:_


Ugh I really couldnt be bothered typing all that into google!

And my first thoughts were same as empirecooks, a nob lol


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Ugh I really couldnt be bothered typing all that into google!
> 
> And my first thoughts were same as empirecooks, a nob lol


Copy and paste. :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Copy and paste. :whistling2:


Erm no..... I really am clever and figured it out! Lol


----------



## _emmie_x_

_What is special about the following sequence of numbers?
8 5 4 9 1 7 6 10 3 2 0_

_By the way I'm bored :lol2:_


----------



## empirecook

_emmie_x_ said:


> _What is special about the following sequence of numbers?
> 8 5 4 9 1 7 6 10 3 2 0_
> 
> _By the way I'm bored :lol2:_


They are in the wrong order? :crazy:
:whistling2:Alphabetical order


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Erm no..... I really am clever and figured it out! Lol


Dun dun duuun! :gasp:

I'm hearing the OH screaming, he is trying to feed the mantids locusts and he is terrified of them. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _What is special about the following sequence of numbers?
> 8 5 4 9 1 7 6 10 3 2 0_
> 
> _By the way I'm bored :lol2:_


Alphabetical order! 

* whispers, thanks google* :whistling2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Dun dun duuun! :gasp:
> 
> I'm hearing the OH screaming, he is trying to feed the mantids locusts and he is terrified of them. :lol2:


_That made me LOL :lol2::lol2:_
_I'm the same when feeding my slings :blush: but I don't scream, I squeek :lol2:_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _That made me LOL :lol2::lol2:_
> _I'm the same when feeding my slings :blush: but I don't scream, I squeek :lol2:_


:lol2: He screams! He lost one behind the TV, we nearly lost the TV with him trying to find it... Good job it's insured! :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: He screams! He lost one behind the TV, we nearly lost the TV with him trying to find it... Good job it's insured! :lol2:


_You should film or record him :whistling2::lol2:_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _You should film or record him :whistling2::lol2:_


:lol2: That's one for youtube!


----------



## snasha_d

SCARTUM said:


> dunno how much you pay for ya faunariums but i found a place that sells small for £2.95 and large for £5.45 with flat shipping rate of £4.95:2thumb:
> 
> so the more you buy the cheaper i purchased 20 from him to share with the father in law 1 turned up broken out of 20 took a pic mailed it to them and got a replacement within 2 days and kept the broken one ( which was easily repairable ) and now in use:no1:


Oooohhh please share this knowledge :flrt: will love you for ever more :lol2:


----------



## SCARTUM

snasha_d said:


> Oooohhh please share this knowledge :flrt: will love you for ever more :lol2:



ooooooooooooooooooooo 

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

pffffffffffffftttttttttttttttt

what the hell 


Garden Water Features - Indoor Water Features - Primrose :2thumb:

they even have live chat so you speak to a real person with any problems you may have 

have used them 3 times now and all 3 times were faultless apart from the damaged item which was rectified in minutes :notworthy:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Reptile Boxes - Surrey Pet Supplies

_Best prices by far in my opinion, I've never had an issue with them :no1:_


----------



## SCARTUM

_emmie_x_ said:


> Reptile Boxes - Surrey Pet Supplies
> 
> _Best prices by far in my opinion, I've never had an issue with them :no1:_


my places prices beat yours :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

but still good prices compared to some nonetheless : victory:


----------



## _emmie_x_

SCARTUM said:


> my places prices beat yours :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


_tell? :flrt:_


----------



## snasha_d

Thank you very much looks like I'm gonna be shopping and buying more T's :lol2: the OH may disagree to this but oh well :lol2:

Hope everyone is good ?! :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Heya peoples :flrt:


----------



## SCARTUM

Bagger293 said:


> What the.. I replied to this already! Where's my reply gone?!
> 
> Ach well, I'll reply again.
> 
> 
> 
> Boo to your postie! What are you getting?
> 
> 
> 
> I *was* waiting on an avic metallica from Jake but it's arrived now =] =] =]
> 
> image
> 
> Hurrah for my postie! =]


oh dear good but bad news all at the same time so now got to let my postie off :blush:

turns out the guy has not posted them yet so good as in they are not lost or owt but bad in as they should be here by now ....:whip:

still i can wait :flrt::flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

Emmie 



SCARTUM said:


> ooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> pffffffffffffftttttttttttttttt
> 
> what the hell
> 
> 
> Garden Water Features - Indoor Water Features - Primrose :2thumb:
> 
> they even have live chat so you speak to a real person with any problems you may have
> 
> have used them 3 times now and all 3 times were faultless apart from the damaged item which was rectified in minutes :notworthy:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Heya peoples :flrt:


Hey sugar :flrt:


----------



## SCARTUM

_emmie_x_ said:


> _tell? :flrt:_



was on last message on p2089 but just for you lazy :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Garden Water Features - Indoor Water Features - Primrose :notworthy:


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> Emmie


 


SCARTUM said:


> was on last message on p2089 but just for you lazy :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Garden Water Features - Indoor Water Features - Primrose :notworthy:


_Thanks guys :blush:_

_I really need to eat something then I might be able to concentrate :blush::lol2:_


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Hey sugar :flrt:


 :blush:


Hey hun


----------



## vivalabam

Right I'm bored, entertain me now.... Go.


----------



## JustJack

Fed all the inverts!

Got aload of micro crix escape! My little bro ran round like a ninja to squash them all 8)

One of the many L.Paras got re housed 

Male mantis is eating on some locust's as we speak! (Finally Kerry :lol2

Wanting to get some Orchids and Congos but can't get parcels... Damn! Why so fAR Kerry? :lol2:

Little albop chased a cricket around then dropped it..

And I officially have all 8 of my P.Imperator large scorplings! 

Good day


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Right I'm bored, entertain me now.... Go.


I can think of a way to keep you enterta.......no lets not start this whole thing again :blush:


----------



## empirecook

I already hate work!

I have just realised my first "official" days are Saturday (3 til 10) and Sunday (10 til 4)....

That's ruined my plans of going out for the fireworks with some friends....And possibly bagging myself a girlfriend. :2wallbang:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Fed all the inverts!
> 
> Got aload of micro crix escape! My little bro ran round like a ninja to squash them all 8)
> 
> One of the many L.Paras got re housed
> 
> Male mantis is eating on some locust's as we speak! (Finally Kerry :lol2
> 
> Wanting to get some Orchids and Congos but can't get parcels... Damn! Why so fAR Kerry? :lol2:
> 
> Little albop chased a cricket around then dropped it..
> 
> And I officially have all 8 of my P.Imperator large scorplings!
> 
> Good day


I can bring some down to Chelmsford with me? don't know if that helps anyone who is interested! 



Biggys said:


> I can think of a way to keep you enterta.......no lets not start this whole thing again :blush:


:lol2: Not this again! How are you?


----------



## snasha_d

empirecook said:


> I already hate work!
> 
> I have just realised my first "official" days are Saturday (3 til 10) and Sunday (10 til 4)....
> 
> That's ruined my plans of going out for the fireworks with some friends....And possibly bagging myself a girlfriend. :2wallbang:


Oh dear that is not nice :devil:
New job it is then :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> I already hate work!
> 
> I have just realised my first "official" days are Saturday (3 til 10) and Sunday (10 til 4)....
> 
> That's ruined my plans of going out for the fireworks with some friends....And *possibly bagging* myself a girlfriend. :2wallbang:


I hope that isn't litteral, kidnap is illeagal dude 



vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Not this again! How are you?


 


I'm bloody great thanks hun, you ?


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I can bring some down to Chelmsford with me? don't know if that helps anyone who is interested!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: Not this again! How are you?


Probably wouldn't help me :'(


----------



## hazza12

kerrrryyyyy..... when will the orchids be for sale? and how much they gunna be up for?
Cheers :mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam

hazza12 said:


> kerrrryyyyy..... when will the orchids be for sale? and how much they gunna be up for?
> Cheers :mf_dribble:


When they moult to 2nd instar, should be a couple of weeks! £5 each, I think we'll sell them in at least 3s, otherwise it's a whole lot of packing for just 1 mantis!  

Can do mix and match as well, £5 per flower, £1.50 per Congo. 

Will also do deals on multiples, PM me and we'll sort something out! 

P&P will be £7.50, quite a lot but it will need a heat pack, temps are pretty low at the moment.  Also do 1st class at £3.50, but that's at your own risk!


----------



## hazza12

go on facebook im intrested at that price


----------



## vivalabam

hazza12 said:


> go on facebook im intrested at that price


Ok.


----------



## hazza12

since when has i been half 10!! it was 9 30 when i last looked :L


----------



## vivalabam

hazza12 said:


> since when has i been half 10!! it was 9 30 when i last looked :L


I know I have to go to bed soon.


----------



## vivalabam

They look like little fire ants!
































































This was yesterday, we had another pot full to to today...


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> They look like little fire ants!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> This was yesterday, we had another pot full to to today...
> 
> image


Awww! So cute! 

If Harry get's some.. I can give Harry the money to get some sent with his!


----------



## hazza12

what mantids they?


----------



## JustJack

hazza12 said:


> what mantids they?


Orchids?


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Awww! So cute!
> 
> If Harry get's some.. I can give Harry the money to get some sent with his!


That's good! Money saving tip, I like it. :lol2:



hazza12 said:


> what mantids they?


They are the orchids, they look really weird as hatchings. :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_One of my P. cambridgei has found a blue/green bottle and dragged it up a twig for a meal :gasp:_
_Greedy git, its now being called greedy guts:lol2:_

_(Sorry about rubbish pictures :blush_

_







_

_Just for size_
_







_


----------



## empirecook

I have only just realised timisdrunk is banned again....

What happened? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

empirecook said:


> I have only just realised timisdrunk is banned again....
> 
> What happened? :lol2:


He's been banned for aaaages! Permanently I believe, no idea what for though.


----------



## Biggys

empirecook said:


> I have only just realised timisdrunk is banned again....
> 
> What happened? :lol2:


 
dude, that happened like 6 months ago :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

empirecook said:


> I have only just realised timisdrunk is banned again....
> 
> What happened? :lol2:


_....and I thought I was slow :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:_


----------



## hazza12

very wierd mantids :L :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Suppose I better go to bed.  Night everyone!


----------



## selina20

Guna be putting up a christmas comp on my facebook group and the prize is awesome


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone! 

I hate Friday mornings becuase I know I have to go to uni later, so I think I'm going to play some CoD!


----------



## snasha_d

selina20 said:


> Guna be putting up a christmas comp on my facebook group and the prize is awesome


What's the pize :flrt: I'm rather intrigued :lol2:


----------



## SCARTUM

snasha_d said:


> What's the pize :flrt: I'm rather intrigued :lol2:


ditto and where do i find your facebook group .....i'm thick :bash:


also i hope all in here have placed there vote :notworthy: 

and if not why not :whip:

do it now before time runs out comp ends on sunday we want 8 legs winning ...............:flrt:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-herp-chat/772405-2012-open-entry-calendar-voting.html


----------



## snasha_d

SCARTUM said:


> ditto and where do i find your facebook group .....i'm thick :bash:
> 
> 
> also i hope all in here have placed there vote :notworthy:
> 
> and if not why not :whip:
> 
> do it now before time runs out comp ends on sunday we want 8 legs winning ...............:flrt:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-herp-chat/772405-2012-open-entry-calendar-voting.html



I vote as soon as I turn my comp on, I'm on my phone do canny copy and paste :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

I accidently just had 2 boxes of jaffa cakes. :blush:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_My black chin has gone :blush::flrt::lol2:_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _My black chin has gone :blush::flrt::lol2:_


That's good! :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

vivalabam said:


> I accidently just had 2 boxes of jaffa cakes. :blush:


2 boxes to yourself :notworthy: I'm impressed :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snasha_d said:


> 2 boxes to yourself :notworthy: I'm impressed :lol2:


I do it all the time, then wonder why I'm getting fat. :blush:


----------



## JustJack

Howdy! :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

Hello!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Howdy! :flrt:





Jonb1982 said:


> Hello!


Hey you two, good days?


----------



## JustJack

It has been alright thanks!

How was your day!

And hello Jon!


----------



## snasha_d

vivalabam said:


> I do it all the time, then wonder why I'm getting fat. :blush:


But they are good for you they contain fruit :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> It has been alright thanks!
> 
> How was your day!
> 
> And hello Jon!


That's good. :no1: Not too ad, just watched films in the seminar. :flrt: Worked with some lesbian who kept staring at my boobs, good times! :lol2:



snasha_d said:


> But they are good for you they contain fruit :lol2:


Can't argue with that! :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> That's good. :no1: Not too ad, just watched films in the seminar. :flrt: Worked with some lesbian who kept staring at my boobs, good times! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue with that! :flrt:


The last bit made me :lol2:!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> The last bit made me :lol2:!


:no1:


----------



## vivalabam

Gym time soon, I can't be bothered to go but I know I should. :blush: Especially after all of those jaffa cakes! :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Hey you two, good days?


Not bad thanks, been at work, sorting tea now then feeding inverts later and back at work in morning, fun times lol


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> The last bit made me :lol2:!


It's true :lol2: one of your 5 a day :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_So, what's everyone up to?_


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Not bad thanks, been at work, sorting tea now then feeding inverts later and back at work in morning, fun times lol


Sounds exciting! We have to feed the orchids today... I don't think it is going to happen, maybe tomorrow. :blush:


----------



## Dr3d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _So, what's everyone up to?_


listening to some wicked tunes atm you ??


----------



## SCARTUM

evenin alllllllllllll :2thumb:

hope we have all took the time to place a vote 

we now have a spid in the lead woohooo:no1::no1:

for those that have forgotten its the last few days to vote for pics in the rfuk calendar comp 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-herp-chat/772405-2012-open-entry-calendar-voting.html

if you have not placed your vote yet please do so lets get a spid win voting closes on sunday


----------



## _emmie_x_

Dr3d said:


> listening to some wicked tunes atm you ??


_Having a rubbish night, everything is going wrong :whip::blush:_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Having a rubbish night, everything is going wrong :whip::blush:_


But at least your chin is better!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> But at least your chin is better!


LOL

this still makes me laugh :lol2:


How are you Kerry ? :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> LOL
> 
> this still makes me laugh :lol2:
> 
> 
> How are you Kerry ? :flrt:


I'm not too shabby, yourself?


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> I'm not too shabby, yourself?


Gooood 

I'm good thanks, bloody knackered though :2thumb:

going shopping tomorrow :flrt:


----------



## kris74

_emmie_x_ said:


> _So, what's everyone up to?_


Same as Dr3d but quite possibly a completely different genre....

click for rotteness


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Gooood
> 
> I'm good thanks, bloody knackered though :2thumb:
> 
> going shopping tomorrow :flrt:


Ooo sounds fun! I need to get some sharp nail scissors and some sponge, for the mantids, that's just how exciting my life gets. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Ooo sounds fun! I need to get some sharp nail scissors and some sponge, for the mantids, that's just how exciting my life gets. :lol2:


SOunds way too much fun Kerry, better be careful :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> SOunds way too much fun Kerry, better be careful :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Feeding them may take all day. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Feeding them may take all day. :whistling2:


 
It should be cool 

Make sure you get loads of pictures :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Dubstep Penguin - YouTube
think this just made my day :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Seem to have lost a P. cambridgei... For some reason the tub was on the floor, no idea how it got there! The lid was off so it's somewhere in the house, so irritated, my first escapee.


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Seem to have lost a P. cambridgei... For some reason the tub was on the floor, no idea how it got there! The lid was off so it's somewhere in the house, so irritated, my first escapee.


_So glad I don't live with you :blush: _
_Hope you find it soon hun_

_I'm checking my slings every few hours to make sure the lid is on :blush::lol2:_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _So glad I don't live with you :blush: _
> _Hope you find it soon hun_
> 
> _I'm checking my slings every few hours to make sure the lid is on :blush::lol2:_


:lol2: This one was in a mesh lid, only one out of 6, why did that one have to end up on the floor...


----------



## SCARTUM

OMG........... my thoughts go out to all the folks and families of any person caught up in this 

major pile up on m5 in somerset 25+ vehicles involved with explosions etc etc and 10 people min with life changing injuries 

why the hell do people not stop and think about the weather conditions and drive accordingly :devil: 

continued coverage on bbc news and sky 

BBC News - Somerset M5 closed as 26-vehicle crash leaves 30 injured


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone, I'm having my breakfast, then gym time!


----------



## selina20

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone, I'm having my breakfast, then gym time!


Lol i think i might do some salt dough with the kids if i can be motivated lmao


----------



## Dr3d

vivalabam said:


> Morning everyone, I'm having my breakfast, then gym time!


 
Every time i look on here you are eating something lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:

so whats for breakfast Kerry??


----------



## JustJack

Morning guys!


----------



## vivalabam

selina20 said:


> Lol i think i might do some salt dough with the kids if i can be motivated lmao


Sounds exciting!



Dr3d said:


> Every time i look on here you are eating something lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> so whats for breakfast Kerry??


I don't eat a lot, I promise... :blush:

Porridge this morning! I decided against the gym, I'm going to go with too much reading to do, not the fact I'm lazy. :whistling2:

I've read one article and finished off the other one. Now it's onto the next one!


----------



## JustJack

Morning Kerry! :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Morning Kerry! :flrt:


Morning! How are you? 

Good news, Congos have started moulting to 2nd instar, will e ale to start sending them out soon. :2thumb: 

I'm going to separate them all today, see how many we have! Also to watch the mites, make sure they do come off during the moult. 

The one that moutled was one of the ones we set aside to keep. :flrt: So cute and green!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Morning! How are you?
> 
> Good news, Congos have started moulting to 2nd instar, will e ale to start sending them out soon. :2thumb:
> 
> I'm going to separate them all today, see how many we have! Also to watch the mites, make sure they do come off during the moult.
> 
> The one that moutled was one of the ones we set aside to keep. :flrt: So cute and green!


Im great thanks!

Yourself!

And woooop! 

Can't wait to get mine! xD

And yeh hope the mites come off!

Pictures :whip: :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Back from shopping 

Got 

an Ipod 80gb for 60 pound 8)

a set of hyead phones, not the ones I wanted but they are good

2 jackets

2 jeans G-unit and armarni

a new wallet

and my ear repeirced at 2mm 

:flrt:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_What a rubbish morning/afternoon _

_Can't wait to go out tonight though_

_How is everyone?_


----------



## JustJack

Any one got any links to good german invert websites?


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _What a rubbish morning/afternoon _
> 
> _Can't wait to go out tonight though_
> 
> _How is everyone?_


Aww hun cheer up :flrt:


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> Aww hun cheer up :flrt:


_I am because I'm looking forward to night and ive just made a couple more adult T enclosures :flrt: _
_I want my slings to grow, they have there adult enclosures ready now:blush::lol2:_


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I am because I'm looking forward to night and ive just made a couple more adult T enclosures :flrt: _
> _I want my slings to grow, they have there adult enclosures ready now:blush::lol2:_


is someone getting a little impatient lol!!!! 

i just picked a new pet :gasp: i really should learn to say no :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> is someone getting a little impatient lol!!!!
> 
> i just picked a new pet :gasp: i really should learn to say no :lol2:


_Just a little :blush:_

_oooooo, what new pet? :flrt:_


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Just a little :blush:_
> 
> _oooooo, what new pet? :flrt:_


:flrt: they will grow up soon :2thumb:

i got the word that is frowned upon :Na_Na_Na_Na: poor lil thing was abandoned at a local council place and someone who works there knows i got in their words "peculiar pets" so again i got called :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> :flrt: they will grow up soon :2thumb:
> 
> i got the word that is frowned upon :Na_Na_Na_Na: poor lil thing was abandoned at a local council place and someone who works there knows i got in their words "peculiar pets" so again i got called :lol2:


_Awwww, :flrt:_
_Saw the thread in the S. N. A. K. E. section, I keep S. N. A. K. E. S. as well as Ts and other things:lol2:_


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Awwww, :flrt:_
> _Saw the thread in the S. N. A. K. E. section, I keep S. N. A. K. E. S. as well as Ts and other things:lol2:_


 isnt she awesome!! i just think the peculiar pets thing was funny!!! You off to watch fireworks tonight? :flrt:


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> isnt she awesome!! i just think the peculiar pets thing was funny!!! You off to watch fireworks tonight? :flrt:


_I cured my fear of them and Ts, now just to cure my fear of heights:hmm: or I might just keep that fear:blush:_
_Yep, I'm being forced to. I never got the choice:lol2:_


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Im great thanks!
> 
> Yourself!
> 
> And woooop!
> 
> Can't wait to get mine! xD
> 
> And yeh hope the mites come off!
> 
> Pictures :whip: :lol2:


The mites are off which is good! The odd one has one or two mites, but the majority are mite free! We're now separating them into 2s, make it easier for us to keep an eye on them, think there's about 35 left, which is awful considering we had nearly 300.


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> The mites are off which is good! The odd one has one or two mites, but the majority are mite free! We're now separating them into 2s, make it easier for us to keep an eye on them, think there's about 35 left, which is awful considering we had nearly 300.


Only 25 left :O

Crap


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Only 25 left :O
> 
> Crap


There's 51 left! Although some seem a lot weaker than others, so we'll have to see how they go!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> There's 51 left! Although some seem a lot weaker than others, so we'll have to see how they go!


Oooh! I read it as 25 but it says 35, and you say there are 51 :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

some bint drove into me today lol


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Oooh! I read it as 25 but it says 35, and you say there are 51 :lol2:


Yeah I counted 35 but when rehoming it ended up being more. :lol2:

Spent the whole day feeding the 100 orchids! All are still alive at the moment which is awesome! :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Morning everyone, I decided to have a lay in today, I'm so lazy. :blush:

Need to get on with this reading. *sigh*


----------



## snasha_d

Well hello people's :flrt: how are we all today? X


----------



## vivalabam

Hello! Not too bad, just looking for some men for our flower mantids.


----------



## snasha_d

vivalabam said:


> Hello! Not too bad, just looking for some men for our flower mantids.


Sounds more fun than going tile shopping :bash: 

Where do u start looking for them? X


----------



## vivalabam

snasha_d said:


> Sounds more fun than going tile shopping :bash:
> 
> Where do u start looking for them? X


Haha yeah that is true! 

On the mantis forum, I'm not desperate to find a male, but if one pops up it will be handy!


----------



## snasha_d

vivalabam said:


> Haha yeah that is true!
> 
> On the mantis forum, I'm not desperate to find a male, but if one pops up it will be handy!


well i hope you find one, do they get loaned like t's? i have no idea about mantids :lol2:
All i want is 3 large ceramic tiles :devil:


----------



## snasha_d

Ok the tile shopping took 2 minutes :2thumb: tile shop closing down 3 large ceramic tiles £2!!!! Thank you very much :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Helloooooooooo :2thumb:

I just went reptile shop and brought a "H. Lividium", but it looks more like a M. Balflouri to me :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Helloooooooooo :2thumb:
> 
> I just went reptile shop and brought a "H. Lividium", but it looks more like a M. Balflouri to me :2thumb:


Wooooooooop! Awesome 

Went to the local rep shop.. Was really buisy but everyone left so got to talk to the owner and look though the T fridge xD 

And look at all the other stuff!

Good times


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Wooooooooop! Awesome
> 
> Went to the local rep shop.. Was really buisy but everyone left so got to talk to the owner and look though the T fridge xD
> 
> And look at all the other stuff!
> 
> Good times


 
Sounds good fella 

have a good night last night ?


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Sounds good fella
> 
> have a good night last night ?


Sat at home watching X Factor? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Sat at home watching X Factor? :lol2:


Sounds...er fun :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

It was


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> It was


 
Good 

Surprised you didn't go out mate


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Good
> 
> Surprised you didn't go out mate


Me? Go out?

Course not..

Need mates for that ahahah


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Me? Go out?
> 
> Course not..
> 
> Need mates for that ahahah


Nah you don't 

I go out on my own :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Maybe I have just got used to being on my own :blush::lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Nah you don't
> 
> I go out on my own :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Maybe I have just got used to being on my own :blush::lol2:


Yeh.. Larry :lol2:

Do you use/have tropical woodlouse and springtails in your tanks?!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Yeh.. Larry :lol2:
> 
> Do you use/have tropical woodlouse and springtails in your tanks?!


 
Nope 

You can use native woodlice though dude : victory:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Nope
> 
> You can use native woodlice though dude : victory:


Yeh was just told  Will collect a few hundred or so later! 

Want some tropcial woodlice and springtails to!


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Yeh was just told  Will collect a few hundred or so later!
> 
> *Want some tropcial woodlice and springtails to!*


Why ? :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Why ? :lol2:


Because I want springtails! :lol2:

And ones in my garden might have some nasty pesticide..


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Because I want springtails! :lol2:
> 
> And ones in my garden might have some nasty pesticide..


 Just purge them mate


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Just purge them mate


I will do


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> I will do


My scorp has moulted :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> My scorp has moulted :2thumb:


Woooop!

Desert hairy?

I have 10 scorps :flrt:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Sparklers hurt... a lot :blush:_


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Woooop!
> 
> Desert hairy?
> 
> I have 10 scorps :flrt:


Nope 


H. swammerdami 



_emmie_x_ said:


> _Sparklers hurt... a lot :blush:_


Don't squwat on them then :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> H. swammerdami
> 
> 
> 
> Don't squwat on them then :whistling2:


Ahh awesome! 

They had a 2inch one in the hop today! I had the money but no adult :'(


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Ahh awesome!
> 
> They had a 2inch one in the hop today! I had the money but no adult :'(


Do they actually check at your shop ?

I haven't even been stopped from buying an animal :hmm:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Do they actually check at your shop ?
> 
> I haven't even been stopped from buying an animal :hmm:


Yeh..

All shops near me do


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Yeh..
> 
> All shops near me do


Tis a good thing tbh mate : victory:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Tis a good thing tbh mate : victory:


Well it sort of is...


----------



## snasha_d

really shouldnt attempt to eat a whole chicken again!!! good job i have the dogs to finish it :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snasha_d said:


> really shouldnt attempt to eat a whole chicken again!!! good job i have the dogs to finish it :lol2:


Save it for sandwiches tomorrow? :mf_dribble:

Been watching CSI all day, it's actually well good, can't believe I've never seen it before!


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Can't wait for my four packages :flrt:_


----------



## snasha_d

vivalabam said:


> Save it for sandwiches tomorrow? :mf_dribble:
> 
> Been watching CSI all day, it's actually well good, can't believe I've never seen it before!


Too late the pooches ate it :whistling2:
They enjoyed it:lol2:

I used to watch csi but since grissom left it went pants


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Can't wait for my four packages :flrt:_


 
What you got coming ?


----------



## vivalabam

snasha_d said:


> Too late the pooches ate it :whistling2:
> They enjoyed it:lol2:
> 
> I used to watch csi but since grissom left it went pants


Yeah, my OH said that, he's never seen it but he's heard. I'm only on the 1st season at the moment, it's pretty good. Off to play a bit of mw2 now though, can't wait for the new game. :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening chums


----------



## kris74

My glass back is, er..Back?

Bummer


----------



## JustJack

Hello Jon and Kris!

And Kris you have made me want a OBT colony :whip: :devil:


----------



## kris74

Trootle said:


> Hello Jon and Kris!
> 
> And Kris you have made me want a OBT colony :whip: :devil:


Jump in for the big win. Selina has some slings coming her way, sure she won't need them all :whistling2: I want a bunch off her for another colony if she can spare them..


----------



## JustJack

I know...

But I said no OBT's!

Dunno wether to get them or not..

And yeh will be getting 10 of Selina!


----------



## TEENY

Boo ya invert mofo's..............

excuse me have been conversing with my sons mates and i came over a bit..............teenege lol


----------



## JustJack

:lol2:

Hey Teeny!


----------



## TEENY

Trootle said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Hey Teeny!


Hiya, got them OBT's yet ???


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> I know...
> 
> But I said no OBT's!
> 
> Dunno wether to get them or not..
> 
> And yeh will be getting 10 of Selina!


So..... Your not going to get them, you might get them, you are going to get them!?

Strange boy lol


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I'd love to do a C. elegans colony but I'd be to scared of them eating each other :blush:_


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> So..... Your not going to get them, you might get them, you are going to get them!?
> 
> Strange boy lol


That didn't make sense did it? :lol2:

And teeny and Jon.. No not yet.. Have 2 months to decide!


----------



## vivalabam

It's absolutely freezing today!


----------



## PESKY

vivalabam said:


> It's absolutely freezing today!


 
it certainly is!


----------



## vivalabam

PESKY said:


> it certainly is!


I'm now off to the gym, I must be mad!


----------



## Biggys

Weather - COLD
Water plants were in at work - COLD
The rain I walked home in - COLD

I need warming up


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Weather - COLD
> Water plants were in at work - COLD
> The rain I walked home in - COLD
> 
> I need warming up


Invest in longjohns and hot water bottles!!!!!!!


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Invest in longjohns and hot water bottles!!!!!!!


What would I look like in longjohns :lol:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I now hate house spiders, I saw one run across the wall and thought one of my slings had got out :blush:_


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> What would I look like in longjohns :lol:


Umm I wouldnt actually know!!! But they look hilarious :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Haha chuckling to myself now about longjohns!!!


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening lads and ladettes!


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Umm I wouldnt actually know!!! But they look hilarious :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Haha chuckling to myself now about longjohns!!!


can imagine I would look like over filled potato sack :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> can imagine I would look like over filled potato sack :lol2:


Well u do wear them under your normal clothes so don't matter what you look like in them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Well u do wear them under your normal clothes so don't matter what you look like in them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I have a plan :O


Get blue ones, shave my head completely, and my stubble, then go around causing trouble, then when someone calls the police, they will be like erm I just got robbed by a giant baby :lol2:


:blush:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I have a plan :O
> 
> 
> Get blue ones, shave my head completely, and my stubble, then go around causing trouble, then when someone calls the police, they will be like erm I just got robbed by a giant baby :lol2:
> 
> 
> :blush:


That would be hilarious!!!!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Going to get MW3 soon then off to uni, it's going to be soo mean having it in my bag all day.  Safe to say uni work won't be getting done tomorrow!


----------



## selina20

Christmas competition is up on the facebook group Trapdoor. The prize is a grown on/juvi P.subfusca


----------



## _emmie_x_

selina20 said:


> Christmas competition is up on the facebook group Trapdoor. The prize is a grown on/juvi P.subfusca


_I don't have Facebook  _

_Good luck anyone who has a go :flrt:_


----------



## selina20

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I don't have Facebook  _
> 
> _Good luck anyone who has a go :flrt:_


Nawww thats a shame. We always have comps on our page makes it more interesting lol. Had a Halloween comp and the prize was a P.sp machalla juvenile


----------



## _emmie_x_

selina20 said:


> Nawww thats a shame. We always have comps on our page makes it more interesting lol. Had a Halloween comp and the prize was a P.sp machalla juvenile


_Make me more jealous, why don't you? :lol2:_

_I've reached my T limit after my 5 packages was delivered today and I really cannot stand roaches at all, they make my skin crawl :blush:_


----------



## selina20

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Make me more jealous, why don't you? :lol2:_
> 
> _I've reached my T limit after my 5 packages was delivered today and I really cannot stand roaches at all, they make my skin crawl :blush:_


ooooops lol. i dont think i have a limit lol.


----------



## _emmie_x_

selina20 said:


> ooooops lol. i dont think i have a limit lol.


:lol2:

_I wouldn't have a limit but I can't stand the roaches, so I don't want a mass of roaches which means it limits the amount of Ts I can keep :blush:_


----------



## selina20

_emmie_x_ said:


> :lol2:
> 
> _I wouldn't have a limit but I can't stand the roaches, so I don't want a mass of roaches which means it limits the amount of Ts I can keep :blush:_


You can feed them crickets you know lol


----------



## _emmie_x_

selina20 said:


> You can feed them crickets you know lol


_Crickets and locust are worse :gasp:_

_I can't stand Dubai roaches so I have red runners instead, I like the tiny nymphs but the larger ones and adults are horrible :lol2:_


----------



## selina20

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Crickets and locust are worse :gasp:_
> 
> _I can't stand Dubai roaches so I have red runners instead, I like the tiny nymphs but the larger ones and adults are horrible :lol2:_


My son has to kiss the roach before we feed it to anything lol


----------



## Biggys

Just a quick one, has anyone on here put a guy my way about my Golden wheel spiders ? :hmm:


----------



## _emmie_x_

selina20 said:


> My son has to kiss the roach before we feed it to anything lol


_I'm sure you said that before because I think I said I wanted to borrow him :lol2:_

_Anyone want any late night comedy check out this thread- http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/775853-green-tree-pythons-sale.html :lol2::lol2:_


----------



## selina20

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm sure you said that before because I think I said I wanted to borrow him :lol2:_
> 
> _Anyone want any late night comedy check out this thread- http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/775853-green-tree-pythons-sale.html :lol2::lol2:_


I think hes got a bit of an obsession with ladies parts lol. Im sure his aggression would of put a lot of people off plus him copying images and the fact that he blatantly dont have a clue about the species hes trying to sell lol


----------



## vivalabam

Got our male deaf leaf to jump on, he is currently standing on top with his face in her shield... I don't think this is going to go very well...


----------



## Jonb1982

Hi folks


----------



## Biggys

I love my bass speaker :lol2:


had it up on full and played dubstep through it, my legs went numb XD


----------



## snasha_d

Oh look day off tomo ample opportunity to check out a new pet shop :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

No dead leaf action.  He jumped on and hasn't even tried to connect, he's too busy sticking his head in her shield. 

Also caught my frog moulting which was awesome! :flrt:

Off to bed now, busy day of Cod tomorrow! 

Fingers crossed she doesn't eat the male dead leaf, or he doesn't eat her, I've never had good experiences of breeding up here...


----------



## selina20

Hi guys


----------



## snasha_d

selina20 said:


> Hi guys


Hi: victory:


----------



## selina20

snasha_d said:


> Hi: victory:


Hows u?


----------



## snasha_d

selina20 said:


> Hows u?


Awesome thank you :2thumb:

And you ?? Xx


----------



## vivalabam

Woke up to dead leaf action, dirt little things. :flrt:


----------



## selina20

snasha_d said:


> Awesome thank you :2thumb:
> 
> And you ?? Xx


Good just sorting out the final bits for the Christmas comp on my invert group on facebook. The prize is awesome


----------



## snasha_d

selina20 said:


> Good just sorting out the final bits for the Christmas comp on my invert group on facebook. The prize is awesome


What's the page?? :flrt: xx


----------



## kris74

selina20 said:


> Good just sorting out the final bits for the Christmas comp on my invert group on facebook. The prize is awesome


Which facebook group? I want to enter and win a prize..... HSBC have fecked me off in a big way today so I need a prize to make me happy.

I hate banks like


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Which facebook group? I want to enter and win a prize..... HSBC have fecked me off in a big way today so I need a prize to make me happy.
> 
> I hate banks like


I has a plan to fix this 


Pm me mate :2thumb:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> I has a plan to fix this
> 
> 
> Pm me mate :2thumb:


What, you gonna giz us a prize like...?!

I want a new spider for the effort I put in today. Got caned as soon as I got home, no money in bank, had too run for a metro to town then had a condescending muppet in the bank talk to me like I'm some radge packet. I probably earn more than her. I was ready for a fight after that like!


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> What, you gonna giz us a prize like...?!
> 
> I want a new spider for the effort I put in today. Got caned as soon as I got home, no money in bank, had too run for a metro to town then had a condescending muppet in the bank talk to me like I'm some radge packet. I probably earn more than her. I was ready for a fight after that like!


Yeah you deserve a bloody medal, they are useless they really are :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Dead leafs are still at it, that's impressive! :lol2:


----------



## kris74

vivalabam said:


> Dead leafs are still at it, that's impressive! :lol2:


I always look at it as a race, not a marathon :whistling2:


----------



## _emmie_x_




----------



## vivalabam

kris74 said:


> I always look at it as a race, not a marathon :whistling2:


:lol2: I look at it as a bystander personally. :whistling2:


----------



## kris74

_emmie_x_ said:


> image


Konbanwa Emmie-sama


----------



## kris74

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I look at it as a bystander personally. :whistling2:


Ye voyueristic pervert, a thousand shames on you.... :whip:


----------



## snasha_d

kris74 said:


> What, you gonna giz us a prize like...?!
> 
> I want a new spider for the effort I put in today. Got caned as soon as I got home, no money in bank, had too run for a metro to town then had a condescending muppet in the bank talk to me like I'm some radge packet. I probably earn more than her. I was ready for a fight after that like!


I'd want a new spider after that too and most definitely a new pair of shoes :devil:


----------



## vivalabam

He's finished planting his seed, only at least 13 hours later...


----------



## Bagger293

Good evening peeps, how are you all?

I had my first escape today! It was nothing majorly dramatic but I did not expect it.

I had carefully opened the door to my avic enclosure so I could mist it a little. Done this a few times now and it usually just sits there still, it seems pretty laid back. 

This time it shifted a little and then just got up and strolled on out the door of the enclosure at a leisurely pace! :lol2:

I was so unprepared for it happening that I just sort of at and watched it like ":hmm:, what am I going to do about that I wonder...?" 

It didn't go far though and I got it in a wee plastic container and deposited it back in the enclosure. Just need to wait for it to get off the blooming door again so I can retrieve the plastic container! :lol2:

Wish it would just make a darn web somewhere!


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> He's finished planting his seed, only at least 13 hours later...


Your OH?


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> Good evening peeps, how are you all?
> 
> I had my first escape today! It was nothing majorly dramatic but I did not expect it.
> 
> I had carefully opened the door to my avic enclosure so I could mist it a little. Done this a few times now and it usually just sits there still, it seems pretty laid back.
> 
> This time it shifted a little and then just got up and strolled on out the door of the enclosure at a leisurely pace! :lol2:
> 
> I was so unprepared for it happening that I just sort of at and watched it like ":hmm:, what am I going to do about that I wonder...?"
> 
> It didn't go far though and I got it in a wee plastic container and deposited it back in the enclosure. Just need to wait for it to get off the blooming door again so I can retrieve the plastic container! :lol2:
> 
> Wish it would just make a darn web somewhere!


Haha yeah that does happen. :lol2: I just stick my hand in the way these days. :blush:


----------



## JustJack

I now have 2 Horsefeild Tortoise's :flrt:


----------



## Bagger293

vivalabam said:


> Haha yeah that does happen. :lol2: I just stick my hand in the way these days. :blush:


I'll just not bother going in there again without the rescue container in my hand! :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Trootle said:


> I now have 2 Horsefeild Tortoise's :flrt:


Nice, I would like a tortoise one day.


----------



## JustJack

kris74 said:


> Nice, I would like a tortoise one day.


Got them off my mums good friend 

About 5 years old, havn't had the BEST care so have a bit of pyramiding and are small for there age, will ONLY eat lettuce aswell! Plus I think they are male and female..

So tommorow need to go buy aload of sub and different fruit and veg!


----------



## vivalabam

Bagger293 said:


> I'll just not bother going in there again without the rescue container in my hand! :lol2:


:lol2: It's probably wise!


----------



## vivalabam

Dead leafs are back to the love making, probably the only time he will ever get to do it, might as well make the most out of it! :whistling2:


----------



## selina20

Wooooo got my surprise spiders through and im so happy with them


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Wooooo got my surprise spiders through and im so happy with them


Oooh great stuff!


----------



## Jonb1982

helllloooooooooooo!!


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> helllloooooooooooo!!


hello to you too : victory:


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> hello to you too : victory:


How are you? Its been very quiet in here today!


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> How are you? Its been very quiet in here today!


i'm good thank you, and you?? have you been here all day then?? :lol2: x


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> i'm good thank you, and you?? have you been here all day then?? :lol2: x


no lol, I pop on at various times during day to see if there is anything interesting going on!

Im ok thanks, im on the look out for some more P.Metallicas!


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> no lol, I pop on at various times during day to see if there is anything interesting going on!
> 
> Im ok thanks, im on the look out for some more P.Metallicas!


i normally pop in to have a snoop on my phone :lol2:
whats the going rate for them?? sounds daft but have you tried pre-loved.com ???


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> i normally pop in to have a snoop on my phone :lol2:
> whats the going rate for them?? sounds daft but have you tried pre-loved.com ???


Slings are anywhere from 50 to 100 quid depending on seller! I got two off Dee a few weeks ago, they are awesome and I want more, ive just been keeping an eye on the classifieds!


----------



## spinnin_tom

ola ladies

any news ?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> ola ladies
> 
> any news ?


Oi!

Yeah some breaking news, there is about to be a boy in strood with a black eye


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Slings are anywhere from 50 to 100 quid depending on seller! I got two off Dee a few weeks ago, they are awesome and I want more, ive just been keeping an eye on the classifieds!


wow!! they do look freaking awesome though :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Oi!
> 
> Yeah some breaking news, there is about to be a boy in strood with a black eye


What hapened ? :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> What hapened ? :lol2:


 called him a lady :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Oi!
> 
> Yeah some breaking news, there is about to be a boy in strood with a black eye


why, what happened?


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> called him a lady :gasp: :lol2:


Yeah that lol


----------



## Biggys

Ohhhhhhhhhh :blush:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh :blush:


u wally!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Yeah that lol


it was a general statement 

and now for something completely different...




















here's a deadly scorpion for y'all


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> it was a general statement
> 
> and now for something completely different...
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> here's a deadly scorpion for y'all


Nice! What scorp is it?

And is that your sweaty palm in the picture?!


----------



## spinnin_tom

it's Hoffmannius (Vaejovis) spinigerus.. not that venomous

it is indeed my sweaty palm


----------



## vivalabam

Got both dead leafs off safe, after his second go. Bring on the ooths! 

A lot of the Congos are slipping during a moult which is a shame.  We're going to change them all over to dirt at the weekend, the tissue doesn't seem to be working!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Got both dead leafs off safe, after his second go. Bring on the ooths!
> 
> A lot of the Congos are slipping during a moult which is a shame.  We're going to change them all over to dirt at the weekend, the tissue doesn't seem to be working!


they go at it like rabbits don't they! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Nice relaxing morning of CoD then off to uni later.  *sigh*


----------



## Reptile Stef

I must say I was on cod mw3 lastnight and it was not relaxing getting killed by quick scopers little :censor:.
:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Reptile Stef said:


> I must say I was on cod mw3 lastnight and it was not relaxing getting killed by quick scopers little :censor:.
> :lol2:


:lol2: It's easy, doesn't even get me slightly stressed, MW2 did though.


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning, just!


----------



## JustJack

Evening all!

Roseas paired again! I THINK he had made a sperm web the last few days to! 

Went into here tank and straight in!


----------



## vivalabam

That's awesome Jack congrats! :no1:

Spent all night cleaning out my froggles, they are all very unhappy now, bless them.


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> That's awesome Jack congrats! :no1:
> 
> Spent all night cleaning out my froggles, they are all very unhappy now, bless them.


Thanks Kerry! 

Will try again in a few days! The mating will either speed up her molt, or make her lay a sac sooner!

And wooop!

Been very envious of all your froggles flooding my news feed :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Thanks Kerry!
> 
> Will try again in a few days! The mating will either speed up her molt, or make her lay a sac sooner!
> 
> And wooop!
> 
> Been very envious of all your froggles flooding my news feed :lol2:


LOL! Yeah sorry about that, lots of froggle action happening.:lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Yeah sorry about that, lots of froggle action happening.:lol2:


:lol2:

Thought the brown one had a leaf on it! :O

But it had a green strip! Wow!


----------



## Bagger293

Hi everyone, I have come to rant.

I asked the manager in the place I worked before I went to college if I could go part time and he said he would ask head office but that they would say no.

Then he didn't ask and I just had to leave.

Then they hired this girl into my position and apparently she is useless.

Then the assistant manager got the sack and so someone got his job and they hired another guy.

Yesterday the guy who runs the company came up and sacked the newest guy and cut the girl who replaced me's hours down to 20 per week..


Bet the managers wishes he had just asked if I could go part time now! :2wallbang::cussing::censor::blahblah:


----------



## spinnin_tom

dammit stuart

that is just .. well.. i don't know one word that fits that level of stupidity/incompetence whatever

sorry man


----------



## Biggys

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


lol, you suck

how'd you do that ?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> lol, you suck
> 
> how'd you do that ?


delivering some dog food to a house wiht work, and they were well rich they had a moat and a helicopter :gasp:

was to busy looking at the helicopter and headbutted a steel RSJ, before it scabbed up, it was open and you could see my skull :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> delivering some dog food to a house wiht work, and they were well rich they had a moat and a helicopter :gasp:
> 
> was to busy looking at the helicopter and headbutted a steel RSJ, before it scabbed up, it was open and you could see my skull :lol2:


a helicopter ??

WOW

get some pics of that too.

and EW.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> a helicopter ??
> 
> WOW
> 
> get some pics of that too.
> 
> and EW.


 
I will next time 

I was more impressed by the moat to be honest :lol2:

and nah it was tasty :mf_dribble: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> delivering some dog food to a house wiht work, and they were well rich they had a moat and a helicopter :gasp:
> 
> was to busy looking at the helicopter and headbutted a steel RSJ, before it scabbed up, it was open and *you could see my skull* :lol2:


_Is it wrong that I would of wanted to poke it? :blush::lol2:_


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Is it wrong that I would of wanted to poke it? :blush::lol2:_


Nope :lol2:

I wanted to, but the boss said no :blush:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Pahahahhahahahahhahaahhaahhaha you done a good job!!!! X


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Pahahahhahahahahhahaahhaahhaha you done a good job!!!! X


I did :2thumb:

Been so busy at work today 

Going to shower, get ready and head down the pub for a pint or two I think


----------



## vivalabam

Changed all the mantis nymphs over to coco fibre today, took us about 4 hours...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Changed all the mantis nymphs over to coco fibre today, took us about 4 hours...


Sounds er...fun :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Sounds er...fun :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It really isn't, it's worse than having a job. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> It really isn't, it's worse than having a job. :lol2:


Awww :lol2:


hire me to do it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Awww :lol2:
> 
> 
> hire me to do it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: No it's ok. :whistling2:

Don't have to feed them for a while now though, just water them in a couple of days. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: No it's ok. :whistling2:
> 
> Don't have to feed them for a while now though, just water them in a couple of days. :lol2:


You don't know what I would have charged, I might have charrged you 10p cos I like rehousing inverts, you maam have lost out :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> You don't know what I would have charged, I might have charrged you 10p cos I like rehousing inverts, you maam have lost out :lol2:


Dammit.  Although I don't think you would have liked this, my back was killing me, and it's so tedious...


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> Dammit.  Although I don't think you would have liked this, my back was killing me, and it's so tedious...


 Sit up the table and do it :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Biggys said:


> Sit up the table and do it :lol2:


Should have done, they are so jumpy! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Sit up the table and do it :lol2:


you do like tables don't you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening weirdos!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening weirdos!


'ello Jon!


----------



## spinnin_tom

ola guys and girls, and jack if he's around


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening weirdos!


Hello! How are you this evening?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening weirdos!


Tyler, you're being spoke to

hello mate


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> ola guys and girls, and jack if he's around


:shock:


----------



## spinnin_tom

¿que?


----------



## vivalabam

How are we all?


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> How are we all?


almost dead

i went to bed at 3:30 this morning and the damn cat woke me up at 8:30


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> almost dead
> 
> i went to bed at 3:30 this morning and the damn cat woke me up at 8:30


:lol2: That sucks, we went to bed at 2am and I woke up at 9, the OHs parents got a new TV, that apparently means they have to have the volume up to over 50...


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: That sucks, we went to bed at 2am and I woke up at 9, the OHs parents got a new TV, that apparently means they have to have the volume up to over 50...


buy them a couple of pairs of tv headphones.
i love mine for battlefield.. the sound is even better


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> buy them a couple of pairs of tv headphones.
> i love mine for battlefield.. the sound is even better


:lol2: Oh no, you're not one of those people are you!


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: Oh no, you're not one of those people are you!


maybe..

what are we talking about ?


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Hello! How are you this evening?


Good thanks, had takeaway, drinking lots of beer and watching x factor!

And this is my 11th day off the **** woo!

You? X


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Good thanks, had takeaway, drinking lots of beer and watching x factor!
> 
> And this is my 11th day off the **** woo!
> 
> You? X


so hard to resist a joke here.

oh.. fine

got yourself a girlfriend then ?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> so hard to resist a joke here.
> 
> oh.. fine
> 
> got yourself a girlfriend then ?


You do make me chuckle!


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> maybe..
> 
> what are we talking about ?


A battlefield person, not a Cod one. :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Jonb1982 said:


> Good thanks, had takeaway, drinking lots of beer and watching x factor!
> 
> And this is my 11th day off the **** woo!
> 
> You? X


Sounds good! Let me know who is coming back, the OH turned it off to put some weird programme on... 

Ah right congrats! How are you funding it?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> You do make me chuckle!


i try my very hardest... :flrt:



vivalabam said:


> A battlefield person, not a Cod one. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i like call of duty, but i prefer the realism of battlefield. the huge maps, planes, helos, tanks and the like, as well as the squad orientated style as in you can't win playing rambo.

i will get mw3 eventually, but it's just people following the crowd


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> i try my very hardest... :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> i like call of duty, but i prefer the realism of battlefield. the huge maps, planes, helos, tanks and the like, as well as the squad orientated style as in you can't win playing rambo.
> 
> i will get mw3 eventually, but it's just people following the crowd


I wouldn't say so, I actually like the game style, I don't like things too complicated. :blush: I didn't get black ops, I don't like it, too sluggish, but MW is the only shooter game I like


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> A battlefield person, not a Cod one. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good! Let me know who is coming back, the OH turned it off to put some weird programme on...
> 
> Ah right congrats! How are you funding it?


I think it will be Amelia Lily that comes back!

Its going ok. Im just thinking of the money im saving and feeling a lot healthier!

Im finished on the cancer sticks!


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> I wouldn't say so, I actually like the game style, I don't like things too complicated. :blush: I didn't get black ops, I don't like it, too sluggish, but MW is the only shooter game I like


black ops was terrible
the only reason i still have it is because i don't want game having it for a fiver

mw1 was so good, is mw3 anything like it ?


----------



## Jonb1982

And I was right lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982;9245496
Im finished on the cancer sticks![/QUOTE said:


> big clap for mr jon
> 
> more money for spiders now


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> I think it will be Amelia Lily that comes back!
> 
> Its going ok. Im just thinking of the money im saving and feeling a lot healthier!
> 
> Im finished on the cancer sticks!


Yeah that's a good way to think, smoking is a bad habit. It's quite frowned upon these days, weird, seeing as it never used to be. 



spinnin_tom said:


> black ops was terrible
> the only reason i still have it is because i don't want game having it for a fiver
> 
> mw1 was so good, is mw3 anything like it ?


Is that how much the trade in value is? I told the OH he should trade his in, he said he wouldn't get anything for it. 

I've only played MW2, it's very similar. 



Jonb1982 said:


> And I was right lol


Ah good, I liked her, no idea what Kelly let that other girl stay in, she was so memorable I don't even know her name.


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> big clap for mr jon
> 
> more money for spiders now



Correct Mr Tom!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Correct Mr Tom!


you going to seas ?

and kerry, yup.. disgusting price.
mw2 was good.

is crappy quickscoping back ?


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> you going to seas ?
> 
> and kerry, yup.. disgusting price.
> mw2 was good.
> 
> is crappy quickscoping back ?


It is indeed! That's never really bothered me, I hate noob tubed with a passion though...


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> you going to seas ?
> 
> and kerry, yup.. disgusting price.
> mw2 was good.
> 
> is crappy quickscoping back ?


No mate im not a fan of boats!


----------



## JustJack

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...some-my-ts-scorps-enclosures.html#post9245580

Some pics from tonight and a few other nights


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> It is indeed! That's never really bothered me, I hate noob tubed with a passion though...


what?
grenade launchers aren't in it or something ?
that's stupid.

i like the grenade launcher on BF3. it's the m320, like a newer 203, but it can be a standalone thing

and there's the proper masterkey shotgun, same story



Jonb1982 said:


> No mate im not a fan of boats!


that took me a minute to figure out :blush:


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> what?
> grenade launchers aren't in it or something ?
> that's stupid.
> 
> i like the grenade launcher on BF3. it's the m320, like a newer 203, but it can be a standalone thing
> 
> and there's the proper masterkey shotgun, same story
> 
> 
> 
> that took me a minute to figure out :blush:


No they are still in it, that's the problem.  

I loved my shotgun in MW2, I only started to use it right at the end, I wished I'd used it all along!


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> No they are still in it, that's the problem.
> 
> I loved my shotgun in MW2, I only started to use it right at the end, I wished I'd used it all along!


are they really bad then ?

i need my grenade launcher.


----------



## vivalabam

spinnin_tom said:


> are they really bad then ?
> 
> i need my grenade launcher.


Noob! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

They aren't as bad in this one as MW2 too be fair, still annoys me though!


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I've fell out with my Lampropelma sp. "borneo black"...:devil::blush:_


----------



## spinnin_tom

vivalabam said:


> Noob! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> They aren't as bad in this one as MW2 too be fair, still annoys me though!


naah

i mean people complain that it kills in one hit, well no :censor:

in bf3, you get like 5 40mm grenades and nobody complains


----------



## Biggys

I decided it would be a good Idea to drink the pubs whole stock of brandy last night. I was very wrong :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> I decided it would be a good Idea to drink the pubs whole stock of brandy last night. I was very wrong :blush:


Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha feeling rough!!??


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha feeling rough!!??


Just abit fella :lol2:

was fine till I got home and had some water, all went abit down hill from there :blush:

Got the bar tenders number though :no1::lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Just abit fella :lol2:
> 
> was fine till I got home and had some water, all went abit down hill from there :blush:
> 
> Got the bar tenders number though :no1::lol2:


Good stuff!!!


----------



## Biggys

I'm going to get some food I think :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> I'm going to get some food I think :lol2:


Dont waste it then and bring it straight back up lol!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Dont waste it then and bring it straight back up lol!


Nah it's all good :lol2:

Not feeling sick, just feel all just meh really :blush:


----------



## Biggys

Hot metal is hot :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Hot metal is hot :blush:


your such a twat! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> your such a twat! :lol2:


 UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
I'm tellingggg :devil:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Was my mums fault I'm making some erm things :whistling2:

and she interupted me, then left I forgot the steel had been under the flame and burned my hand :devil:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> I'm tellingggg :devil:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Was my mums fault I'm making some erm things :whistling2:
> 
> and she interupted me, then left I forgot the steel had been under the flame and burned my hand :devil:


what are you making? :lol2:
Dildos?


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> what are you making? :lol2:
> Dildos?


_He is trying to make babies on his own :whistling2::lol2::lol2:_


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> what are you making? :lol2:
> Dildos?


Yes I am making dildos out of squares of metal.......

Dumb-arse :lol2:
































the top one was make from a peice of steel I got and cut up, and the second from a olf file I found :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yes I am making dildos out of squares of metal.......
> 
> Dumb-arse :lol2:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the top one was make from a peice of steel I got and cut up, and the second from a olf file I found :2thumb:


you didn't say they were square pieces of metal! + I've seen some weird dildos around the internet! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> you didn't say they were square piece of metal! + I've seen some weird dildos around the interet! :lol2:


 Why you shopping about for them then....someones been found out


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Why you shopping about for them then....someones been found out


cause I use them on people when I tie them to chairs :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> cause I use them on people when I tie them to chairs :2thumb:


you really should leave your cousins alone :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

woops
i might be egging on the childish trolls on the facebook group


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> you really should leave your cousins alone :whistling2:


not cool! and tom inbox me!


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> woops
> i might be egging on the childish trolls on the facebook group





geckodelta said:


> not cool! and tom inbox me!


 
Inbox me aswell I wanna wind up the trolls to :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Inbox me aswell I wanna wind up the trolls to :lol2:


why do you always bring up the cousin? :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Am I the only girl around? _


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Am I the only girl around? _


probably.... I come in here and everyone runs!:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> probably.... I come in here and everyone runs!:lol2:


So true. :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

good evening peeps.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Inbox me aswell I wanna wind up the trolls to :lol2:


just rook on the rfuk fb group



geckodelta said:


> probably.... I come in here and everyone runs!:lol2:


ahahaha. poor callum


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> So true. :whistling2:


I promise I will be good!


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> just rook on the rfuk fb group
> 
> 
> 
> ahahaha. poor callum


Just rook, I mean rook go ovah der and say herro bic boi :whistling2:


:blush:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> good evening peeps.


Deeeeeeeee :flrt:


Looky










Two Handed Great Sword | Swords | Cold Steel UK


----------



## Dee_Williams

Biggys said:


> Deeeeeeeee :flrt:
> 
> 
> Looky
> 
> image
> 
> Two Handed Great Sword | Swords | Cold Steel UK


I could go off you you know. Unless that is my christmas present?? :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> I could go off you you know. Unless that is my christmas present?? :flrt:


It could be :Na_Na_Na_Na:

But is it :hmm:


I will let you think that one over :2thumb:

:lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Hi people!!!! How are we all??? xx


----------



## Dee_Williams

Biggys said:


> It could be :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> But is it :hmm:
> 
> 
> I will let you think that one over :2thumb:
> 
> :lol2:


You are mean, tormenting me with expensive swords. :whip:



snasha_d said:


> Hi people!!!! How are we all??? xx


good evening.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> good evening peeps.


Hey Dee! You've not been round much, been busy? 



geckodelta said:


> I promise I will be good!


Liar. :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

Dee_Williams said:


> You are mean, tormenting me with expensive swords. :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> good evening.


and good evening :flrt: I have a nice sword hanging on my wall you may like :2thumb:
x


----------



## Biggys

Dee_Williams said:


> *You are mean, tormenting me with expensive swords. :whip:*
> 
> 
> 
> good evening.


:flrt::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Hey Dee! You've not been round much, been busy?
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. :whistling2:


I never lie


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> and good evening :flrt: I have a nice sword hanging on my wall you may like :2thumb:
> x


:gasp:

Can I see please :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I never lie


When you you ever behave?! :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> :gasp:
> 
> Can I see please :flrt:


 yes hang on will need to get a pic and upload it wont be long xx


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> yes hang on will need to get a pic and upload it wont be long xx


thank youuuuuu :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> When you you ever behave?! :lol2:


I behave on special occasions  and also on aeroplanes... don't want to get kicked off of one of those! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> I'm tellingggg :devil:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Was my mums fault I'm making some erm things :whistling2:
> 
> and she interupted me, then left I forgot the steel had been under the flame and burned my hand :devil:


i have to agree with callum here

that's the sort of thing jack would do


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i have to agree with callum here
> 
> that's the sort of thing jack would do


*walks away*


:lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

there you go Tyler xx


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I behave on special occasions  and also on aeroplanes... don't want to get kicked off of one of those! :lol2:


Not much they can do when you're up in the air, I think it's pretty frowned upon to kick you out mid flight. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> image
> image
> 
> there you go Tyler xx


umm

Wow :gasp:

:flrt::notworthy::blush::no1::2thumb:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> umm
> 
> Wow :gasp:
> 
> :flrt::notworthy::blush::no1::2thumb:


Thanks :flrt: xx


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Not much they can do when you're up in the air, I think it's pretty frowned upon to kick you out mid flight. :whistling2:


I think they would make an exception for me! :lol2:
kerry are you going to seas? I want another hug shake! doesn't seem like long ago I was begging to stay in your room does it? :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> Hey Dee! You've not been round much, been busy?


have been busy hon but mostly been on 18+, how are you hon?




snasha_d said:


> image
> image
> 
> there you go Tyler xx


:no1:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Thanks :flrt: xx


 Tis a stunning sword


----------



## SCARTUM

Dee_Williams said:


> have been busy hon but mostly been on 18+, how are you hon?
> 
> 
> 
> :no1:



yes i had noticed ............... lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:

and thanks for the comments on my pics in there :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Tis a stunning sword


:Na_Na_Na_Na: mine


----------



## SCARTUM

Dee_Williams said:


> have been busy hon but mostly been on 18+, how are you hon?
> 
> 
> 
> :no1:



your comments were most kind dee 

so i put a picture of me up in the 18+ section and dee replies with this 


jesus christ! you poor man! :gasp:


right confidence booster i tell ya :blush:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na: mine


...


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> ...


OK im sorry you can look at the pictures and pretend its yours :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I think they would make an exception for me! :lol2:
> kerry are you going to seas? I want another hug shake! doesn't seem like long ago I was begging to stay in your room does it? :whistling2:


I'm not unfortunately, I go back to uni like a week before. 

LOL! No it doesn't.  We'll be going to BTS gain though, it was so awesome last year. :flrt:



Dee_Williams said:


> have been busy hon but mostly been on 18+, how are you hon?
> 
> :no1:


Ah right, you've gone over to the dark side then. :lol2:

I'm not too bad, been busy with uni work, new CoD game and all these mantis nymphs!


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> OK im sorry you can look at the pictures and pretend its yours :flrt:


 Oh I could keep the sword and you can have the pictures :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

SCARTUM said:


> your comments were most kind dee
> 
> so i put a picture of me up in the 18+ section and dee replies with this
> 
> 
> jesus christ! you poor man! :gasp:
> 
> 
> right confidence booster i tell ya :blush:


don't be daft. it was in context. :blush:



vivalabam said:


> Ah right, you've gone over to the dark side then. :lol2:
> 
> I'm not too bad, been busy with uni work, new CoD game and all these mantis nymphs!


i saw on fb you are over run with mantids. :lol:
is uni getting a bit easier now?


o and https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150315880935040.363558.594630039&type=1&l=f58c49895b coz i can.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I'm not unfortunately, I go back to uni like a week before.
> 
> LOL! No it doesn't.  We'll be going to BTS gain though, it was so awesome last year. :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah right, you've gone over to the dark side then. :lol2:
> 
> I'm not too bad, been busy with uni work, new CoD game and all these mantis nymphs!


noooooo!!!! and where is bts held??


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Oh I could keep the sword and you can have the pictures :flrt:


 the sword isnt free though :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> the sword isnt free though :lol2:


 Hmmmm :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Hmmmm :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:Na_Na_Na_Na: back at ya :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na: back at ya :whistling2:


 Nice tounge :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Nice tounge :whistling2: :lol2:


 how would you know??? :whip: 

you dont hahahah


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Heya :flrt:_


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Heya :flrt:_


 hi :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> how would you know??? :whip:
> 
> you dont hahahah


You're right I don't, could change that though 

:whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> You're right I don't, could change that though
> 
> :whistling2:


yeah i could post a pic of my tongue :lol2: not that people wanna see that though


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You're right I don't, could change that though
> 
> :whistling2:


and they say I can't behave! 
( I've resisted sooo many sword jokes )


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> yeah i could post a pic of my tongue :lol2: not that people wanna see that though


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> and they say I can't behave!
> ( I've resisted sooo many sword jokes )


But there is a difference :lol2:

This is me behaving :blush:

and same it has been hard dude...

not it, 

Resisting the sword jokes has been hard to do :blush:

I'll quit while I'm ahead :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> But there is a difference :lol2:
> 
> *This is me behaving* :blush:
> 
> and same it has been hard dude...
> 
> not it,
> 
> Resisting the sword jokes has been hard to do :blush:
> 
> I'll quit while I'm ahead :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> But there is a difference :lol2:
> 
> This is me behaving :blush:
> 
> and same it has been hard dude...
> 
> not it,
> 
> Resisting the sword jokes has been hard to do :blush:
> 
> I'll quit while I'm ahead :lol2:


there is no difference! remember the tables  and I could have had so many! sword jokes that is :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> there is no difference! remember the tables  and I could have had so many! sword jokes that is :lol2:


 The tables, yes I remeber that 

thing is that wasn't my best, there is a damn site worse :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

night all.
:flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> The tables, yes I remeber that
> 
> thing is that wasn't my best, there is a damn site worse :lol2:


Oh don't worry I know that wasn't your worst... wasn't my worst by a long shot either! I'm surprised we haven't got life time bans! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> night all.
> :flrt:


Night!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

morning internets ??? !


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> morning internets ??? !


Morning geek!


----------



## snasha_d

Morning people :flrt:
I'm off to the tattoo shop to my new design finalised woop woop :2thumb:
I hope everybody has a good day xxx


----------



## Bagger293

I want to get another tattoo. All the places are a hundred miles away though. Maybe one day. 

Also swamp spiders are interesting me but I don't think I'll be allowed one =[

Ach well, college beckons. Have a good one snasha! =]


----------



## snasha_d

Bagger293 said:


> I want to get another tattoo. All the places are a hundred miles away though. Maybe one day.
> 
> Also swamp spiders are interesting me but I don't think I'll be allowed one =[
> 
> Ach well, college beckons. Have a good one snasha! =]


Really that far away? That sucks!!! You should save up some pennies and get one!! Swap spiders? I've never seen them! I'm gonna google them, why wouldn't you be allowed one? 

Have fun at college Hun xx


----------



## Bagger293

Haha sWamp spiders. Ones that live in swamps in the wild like T.blondi for example! :lol2:

Okay, maybe not a *hundred* miles, but they're pretty far =]


Argh! look at the time! Gotta go

peeeeow!


----------



## snasha_d

Bagger293 said:


> Haha sWamp spiders. Ones that live in swamps in the wild like T.blondi for example! :lol2:
> 
> Okay, maybe not a *hundred* miles, but they're pretty far =]
> 
> 
> Argh! look at the time! Gotta go
> 
> peeeeow!


:blush: im still quite new the spider world :lol2: please do excuse my atrocious spelling :bash:


----------



## Bagger293

Well that was a short day at college! Home already!! :lol2:

I'm new to spiders as well snasha, I've just been reading the tarantula keepers guide and swamp spiders sounds interesting! =]

I'll no be allowed though =[


----------



## snasha_d

Bagger293 said:


> Well that was a short day at college! Home already!! :lol2:
> 
> I'm new to spiders as well snasha, I've just been reading the tarantula keepers guide and swamp spiders sounds interesting! =]
> 
> I'll no be allowed though =[


Who's stopping you?? :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

You should see the gf's expression whenever I mention getting another spider! 

She doesn't actually mind spiders, she just worries that I'll mess the house up making room for another one! :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Why won't my Ts molt  _

_I want them to grow into big beasties:lol2:_


----------



## snasha_d

Bagger293 said:


> You should see the gf's expression whenever I mention getting another spider!
> 
> She doesn't actually mind spiders, she just worries that I'll mess the house up making room for another one! :lol2:


Tell her to rearrange it then :2thumb:

See I just do what I want no one stops me :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Evening all


----------



## JustJack

Evening!


----------



## snasha_d

Well good evening!! X


----------



## JustJack

Hmmmm...

Pastel royal swap for a few of my T's..


----------



## geckodelta

hey guys!


----------



## JustJack

Calllllluuuuum!


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Calllllluuuuum!


jack!!!! :lol2:
You ok???


----------



## JustJack

Im ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol2:

You?


----------



## Biggys

Urgh it's him :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Im ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol2:
> 
> You?


Im good! 



Biggys said:


> Urgh it's him :Na_Na_Na_Na:


shut the :censor: up :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> shut the :censor: up :lol2:


 You love me. don't think I forgot those PMs


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You love me. don't think I forgot those PMs


you could never forget those


----------



## _emmie_x_

_







_
_^^ geckodelta _

_







_
_^^ Biggys_

_







_
_^^ Trootle_

:whistling2::lol2::flrt:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> you could never forget those


I know, am truamatised


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I know, am truamatised


your lying, I remember the ones you sent back!


----------



## JustJack

Emmie ^^ :flrt:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Trootle said:


> image
> My girlfriend ^^ :flrt:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


_Cute!_


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> your lying, I remember the ones you sent back!


I know your comp kept crashing from the sheer size of the file 



Trootle said:


> image
> Emmie ^^ :flrt:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _image_
> _^^ geckodelta _
> 
> _image_
> _^^ Biggys_
> 
> _image_
> _^^ Trootle_
> 
> :whistling2::lol2::flrt:


do i not get one ?


----------



## JustJack

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Cute!_


Hahahah! 

Wouldn't want to go out with you sorry


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _image_
> _^^ geckodelta _
> 
> _image_
> _^^ Biggys_
> 
> _image_
> _^^ Trootle_
> 
> :whistling2::lol2::flrt:


YAY! I get to be the strong gorilla man! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> do i not get one ?


15 y/o boy singing Katy Perry Teenage dream(FULL) - YouTube


This is you tom, Fact :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> do i not get one ?











_^^ spinnin_tom_


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I know your comp kept crashing from the sheer size of the file
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


It was soooo huge!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> It was soooo huge!


I know 

sorry to make you cry though, bless ya thinking you would win when comparing


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I know
> 
> sorry to make you cry though, bless ya thinking you would win when comparing


you were always gonna win, we were comparing bellys after all! :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

love you tyler x

yay- albino

i saw an albino girl last week


----------



## snasha_d

wow i feel the love in here :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> you were always gonna win, we were comparing bellys after all! :whistling2:


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :lol2:


So how is your cousin ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :lol2:
> 
> 
> So how is your cousin ?


I won! and she's great thanks


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> wow i feel the love in here :lol2:


we all love each other.. apart from tyler, he's proper scary 




Biggys said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :lol2:
> 
> 
> So how is your cousin ?


scared for life :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I won! and she's great thanks


Only cos I let you, don't want your small mind getting comfused at the sheer might of my comeback


----------



## _emmie_x_

Trootle said:


> Hahahah!
> I love you so much Emmie!!!!
> Wouldn't want to go out with you sorry


_I know because I'm way out of your league darling :flrt:_



spinnin_tom said:


> love you tyler x
> 
> yay- albino
> 
> i saw an albino girl last week


_Tyler and Tom's wedding pic :flrt:_








_.....................Tom ..............................................Tyler_


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> we all love each other.. apart from tyler, he's proper scary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scared for life :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Tyler scares everyone! :lol2:


Biggys said:


> Only cos I let you, don't want your small mind getting comfused at the sheer might of my comeback


whatever b***h :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> Tyler scares everyone! :lol2:


_Tyler is lovely. FACT._
:flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> *we all love each other.. apart from tyler, he's proper scary *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scared for life :Na_Na_Na_Na:


why is he scary?? i like to see the banter :lol2: makes me chuckle


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I know because *I'm way out of your league darling *:flrt:_
> 
> 
> 
> _Tyler and Tom's wedding pic :flrt:_
> image
> _.....................Tom ..............................................Tyler_


No one is out of jacks league! :whistling2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> No one is out of jacks league! :whistling2:


_Damn!_
_Must be hard knowing your friend is that desperate *hugs* :whistling2:_


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Damn!_
> _Must be hard knowing your friend is that desperate *hugs* :whistling2:_


shhhh! I'm trying to protect him! :lol2:
although you may look like megan fox.... then your probably out of jacks league! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

why am i the woman ?

mine is bigger than his. FACT


and look at this disgustingness
https://fb.trove.com/fbwapolabs/me/...CFCONX01FRS-xphjkXXX&fb_source=home_multiline


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> shhhh! I'm trying to protect him! :lol2:
> although you may look like megan fox.... then your probably out of jacks league! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


_Can't beat my come backs sweet cheeks :flrt:_

_Ew. I don't look like Megan fox _
_You'll have to ask Tyler what I look like and trust me it ain't pretty :lol2:_


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Damn!_
> _Must be hard knowing your friend is that desperate *hugs* :whistling2:_


oh and *hug's back* *Tries very hard not to touch your bum*


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Can't beat my come backs sweet cheeks :flrt:_
> 
> _Ew. I don't look like Megan fox _
> _You'll have to ask Tyler what I look like and trust me it ain't pretty :lol2:_


why does tyler know? :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> You'll have to ask Tyler what I look like and trust me it ain't pretty :lol2:



modest much ?



geckodelta said:


> why does tyler know? :gasp: :lol2:


tyler is all knowing.


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> why am i the woman ?


_Why shouldn't you be?_



geckodelta said:


> why does tyler know? :gasp: :lol2:


_Exactly, Tyler is all knowing..._


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Why shouldn't you be?_
> 
> 
> 
> _Exactly, Tyler is all knowing..._


thats a little bit weird :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Why shouldn't you be?_
> 
> 
> 
> _Exactly, Tyler is all knowing..._


'cos i'm not a girl. well...
i wear ladies clothes from time to time 
but that's a different matter... and also a joke


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> 'cos i'm not a girl. well...
> i wear ladies clothes from time to time
> but that's a different matter... and also a joke


There used to be a lovely picture of facebook with me in a dress with some very nice make up on.... It was a dare.... honest :whistling2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> thats a little bit weird :whistling2:


_Well you'd know all about that...:whistling2:_



spinnin_tom said:


> 'cos i'm not a girl. well...
> i wear ladies clothes from time to time
> but that's a different matter... and also i don't joke


_You don't have to tell me, you showed me your balloon boobs :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:_


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Well you'd know all about that...:whistling2:_
> 
> 
> 
> _You don't have to tell me, you showed me your balloon boobs :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:_


How would you know if I would know all about that, Only I know if you would know that I would know all about that thing that you think I know about


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> How would you know if I would know all about that, Only I know if you would know that I would know all about that thing that you think I know about


love it :no1:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> love it :no1:


I try.... I really do! :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I try.... I really do! :flrt:


 yeah i can see that :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> yeah i can see that :whistling2:


:gasp: your not very nice  :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: your not very nice  :lol2:


 oh but i am really!! honestly!!! :flrt::blush:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> oh but i am really!! honestly!!! :flrt::blush:


I think you could be lying! :whistling2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> How would you know if I would know all about that, Only I know if you would know that I would know all about that thing that you think I know about


_You need to go to grammar school..._

_You also must be a mind reader then :whistling2:_


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I think you could be lying! :whistling2:


I'm not lying I am nice unless someone is mean to me :devil:

Erm I mean I'm nice at all times :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _You need to go to grammar school..._
> 
> _You also must be a mind reader then :whistling2:_


I went to a private boarding school! :lol2:
and I am a mind reader... because Im just that awesome :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _You need to go to grammar school..._
> 
> _You also must be a mind reader then :whistling2:_


i do both of these


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> I'm not lying I am nice unless someone is mean to me :devil:
> 
> Erm I mean I'm nice at all times :flrt:


Im not mean to anyone! :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Im not mean to anyone! :lol2:


 now I think you could be lying :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> now I think you could be lying :Na_Na_Na_Na:


No! Im the nicest person on the forums... ask anyone! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> No! Im the nicest person on the forums... ask anyone! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you dont seem to be nice to tyler :lol2: 
ok i will ask in other sections hahahah :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> you dont seem to be nice to tyler :lol2:
> ok i will ask in other sections hahahah :whistling2:


Tyler is not human... the rules of kindness do not apply to him :2thumb:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Tyler is not human... the rules of kindness do not apply to him :2thumb:


hahaahhahahahahaha :no1: again love it


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> hahaahhahahahahaha :no1: again love it


I don't know if that is sarcasm or not! :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I don't know if that is sarcasm or not! :lol2:


no its not!!! This actually made me chuckle :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> no its not!!! This actually made me chuckle :2thumb:


ahh thats alright then! :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> ahh thats alright then! :lol2:


thanks for making me laugh :flrt: :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> thanks for making me laugh :flrt: :lol2:


Its ok megan fox look alike


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Its ok megan fox look alike


megan fox lookalike :bash: ??????? ur crackers :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> megan fox lookalike :bash: ??????? ur crackers :lol2:


I don't know.... didn't someone say something about megan fox earlier? was it me? :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I don't know.... didn't someone say something about megan fox earlier? was it me? :lol2:


 im sure it was you and emmie :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> im sure it was you and emmie :lol2:


oh.... 
Im so bloody tired Ive got no clue :lol2:
I get up at five everyday for college


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> oh....
> Im so bloody tired Ive got no clue :lol2:
> I get up at five everyday for college


you should go to bed early then? 

you need sleep! i sleep like 5 hours a night and thats it :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> you should go to bed early then?
> 
> you need sleep! i sleep like 5 hours a night and thats it :lol2:


Im not good at going to bed early! :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Im not good at going to bed early! :lol2:


SNAP im normally pre occupied chatting lol!!! Damn messenger and family in canada:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Can't beat my come backs sweet cheeks :flrt:_
> 
> _Ew. I don't look like Megan fox _
> _*You'll have to ask Tyler what I look like and trust me it ain't pretty :lol2:*_


I'd hit it :|




geckodelta said:


> why does tyler know? :gasp: :lol2:


Cos I'm all knowing ?


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> SNAP im normally pre occupied chatting lol!!! Damn messenger and family in canada:lol2:


I end up chatting a lot :lol2: plus I have family all over the place!


Biggys said:


> I'd hit it :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cos I'm all knowing ?


shut up tyler


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> I'd hit it :|


_Woman/girl beater! :devil::censor:_


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I end up chatting a lot :lol2: plus I have family all over the place!
> 
> 
> shut up tyler


How about you come and make me


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> How about you come and make me


I wrecked you last time I went to yours, you had to wear a diaper for a week! :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I end up chatting a lot :lol2: plus I have family all over the place!
> 
> 
> *shut up tyler*


hahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> You wrecked me last time I went to yours, I had to wear a diaper for a week! :whistling2:


:gasp:


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Woman/girl beater! :devil::censor:_


Wait can you actually class yourself as a girl ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> :gasp:


yeah... I said that :whistling2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> Wait can you actually class yourself as a girl ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


_Yes, "Woman" makes me feel old :blush::lol2:_


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> hahahahahahahahahahah


I love him really! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I wrecked you last time I went to yours, you had to wear a diaper for a week! :whistling2:


Stop trying to work me into your little fantasies, I said I'm not interested in you mate, so just leave it ok

I don't want to break your heart darling :flrt:


:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> yeah... I said that :whistling2:


_Say it louder next time, I didn't hear you m'dear :flrt:_


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Stop trying to work me into your little fantasies, I said I'm not interested in you mate, so just leave it ok
> 
> I don't want to break your heart darling :flrt:
> 
> 
> :whistling2::lol2:


I'll throw in a table? :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I'll throw in a table? :whistling2:


And I'll break of a leg and beat you to death with it :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> And I'll break of a leg and beat you to death with it :2thumb:


you sick :censor:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> you sick :censor:


Not the first or last time I will hear that, don't worry


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Not the first or last time I will hear that, don't worry


why don't you speak to jack or me anymore on msn?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> why don't you speak to jack or me anymore on msn?


 Beause neither you are ever on


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> why don't you speak to jack or me anymore on msn?


_He doesn't speak to me either, we aren't good enough for him_


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Beause neither you are ever on


Im downloading it again now!


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _He doesn't speak to me either, we aren't good enough for him_


You. Hey

Me. Heya how are you

You. good, you ?

Me, I'm great thanks, been chilling what about you ?

You. lol


*awkward silence*


^ actual convo :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> Im downloading it again now!


Good


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _He doesn't speak to me either, we aren't good enough for him_


what a b*****d :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You. Hey
> 
> Me. Heya how are you
> 
> You. good, you ?
> 
> Me, I'm great thanks, been chilling what about you ?
> 
> You. lol
> 
> 
> *awkward silence*
> 
> 
> ^ actual convo :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Good


Is that seriously the convo?!?! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Is that seriously the convo?!?! :lol2:


that is pretty much 90% of her convos :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_What lies... :gasp:_


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _What lies... :gasp:_


Not really :lol2:

ok maybe 80% then


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> Not really :lol2:
> 
> ok maybe 80% then


_I like saying "lol" its not my fault..._

_Next you'll be blaming me for my ugliness _


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I like saying "lol" its not my fault..._
> 
> _Next you'll be blaming me for my ugliness _


Yes, but you follow up lol, with something else to keep the convo flowing :Na_Na_Na_Na:

and nah I can't blame you for that


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yes, but you follow up lol, with something else to keep the convo flowing :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> and nah I can't blame you for that


add me on msn emmie! i wanna have a group convo! :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

people arent being too nice tonight :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> people arent being too nice tonight :lol2:


This is what happens when I come back on to the forums! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> people arent being too nice tonight :lol2:


I am :flrt:


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> add me on msn emmie! i wanna have a group convo! :lol2:


_Addie?_


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> people arent being too nice tonight :lol2:


_I'm nice _

_Its the boys not me..._


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> This is what happens when I come back on to the forums! :lol2:


so you telling me your always nice was a lie :gasp:



Biggys said:


> I am :flrt:


are you ?? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> so you telling me your always nice was a lie :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> are you ?? :lol2:


Im always nice... other people just aren't! 
and emmie my addie is [email protected] ... don't ask! :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> Im always nice... other people just aren't!
> and emmie my addie is [email protected] ... don't ask! :lol2:


_Added..._


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> so you telling me your always nice was a lie :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> are you ?? :lol2:


I am always nice :flrt:



geckodelta said:


> Im always nice... other people just aren't!
> and emmie my addie is [email protected] ... will I just finished up with my cousin and thought the name was fitting :lol2:


Fixed :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I am always nice :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed :whistling2:


please drop that!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> please drop that!


No :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> *I am always nice* :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed :whistling2:


Really??? show me :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> No :lol2:


we scared emmie away


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Really??? _*show me*_ :lol2:


*resists comment*

:blush:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> *resists comment*
> 
> :blush:


i'm impressed :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> i'm impressed :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I haven't even shown you yet 

:blush::lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I haven't even shown you yet
> 
> :blush::lol2:


most people dont resist comments!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> most people dont resist comments!!! :whistling2:


I have to, I tend to get tld off when I get chatting on here :blush:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I have to, I tend to get tld off when I get chatting on here :blush:


well atleast you have learnt from past mistakes:whip:


----------



## _emmie_x_

If you read this then you are one nosey bar stood...


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> well atleast you have learnt from past mistakes:whip:


I always do, I'm a good boy :halo:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I always do, I'm a good boy :halo:


I'm sure time will tell :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> I'm sure time will tell :whistling2:


 Can't believe you don't believe me :gasp:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Can't believe you don't believe me :gasp:


I didnt say I didn't believe you, just that time will tell :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> If you read this then you are one nosey bar stood...


Yes I am lol


----------



## Biggys

sooooooo hungry


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> sooooooo hungry


you have legs, go find something to eat (not from a bin though)

allo guys and girls


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> you have legs, go find something to eat (not from a bin though)
> 
> allo guys and girls



why do that when my mum and sistewr are here, they can make me food


----------



## spinnin_tom

biggys said:


> why do that when my mum and sistewr are here, they can make me food


idea


sandwich


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> idea
> 
> 
> sandwich


I had pannini and curley fries, I'm now happily full :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I had pannini and curley fries, I'm now happily full :lol2:


that's good


----------



## Bagger293

I am commenting on the things that people are saying.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> I am commenting on the things that people are saying.


well done stuart ??

comment on my stuff


----------



## Bagger293

This is me, commenting on Tom's stuff...

:lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I feel sick _


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I feel sick _


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> well done stuart ??
> 
> comment on my stuff


but how do you comment on something that is completely boring


"cheers Tom ive finally found a cure for my insomnia"


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I feel sick _


I don't


Result!


----------



## geckodelta

hey guys


----------



## vivalabam

I just had pizza hut, I'm so stuffed. :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I just had pizza hut, I'm so stuffed. :flrt:


Crust?


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I just had pizza hut, *I'm so stuffed*. :flrt:


Thats what she said :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Crust?


Stuffed crust obviously! :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> Stuffed crust obviously! :flrt:


Cheesy bites!!


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Stuffed crust obviously! :flrt:


just ignore me then :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Cheesy bites!!


Yeah they are pretty jolly. Although this stuffed crust was amazing, never tasted pizza so good! :flrt:



geckodelta said:


> just ignore me then :gasp:


Who are you again? :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Yeah they are pretty jolly. Although this stuffed crust was amazing, never tasted pizza so good! :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you again? :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Don't even know what is going on, I think I give up trying to work it out :lol2:


----------



## SCARTUM

oh happy days........................:rotfl:

oh happy days.......................:rotfl:


when the postman arrived.......:rotfl:

he delivered my togo alive.......:notworthy: oh and my GBB 

yup you guessed it im as happy as a pig in poop been waiting for a while for these 2 beauties and thought they were lost in the post but alas they were not 

oh happy days ....................:rotfl:


----------



## Biggys

Got the stuff to make my metal forge


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I, officially dislike the male gender of the **** sapien species..._

:bash::lol2:


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I, officially dislike the male gender of the **** sapien species..._
> 
> :bash::lol2:


Because we are better ?


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> Because women are better ?


_Yes :whistling2:_

_a few idiots decided it would be "fun" to kick over my roach tub :bash:_


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Yes :whistling2:_
> 
> _a few idiots decided it would be "fun" to kick over my roach tub :bash:_


 WTF :gasp:


Kill them with fire :devil:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> WTF :gasp:
> 
> 
> Kill them with fire :devil:


_I made them catch them all... my Tokays helped as well_
_It was funny to watch them scream as the red runners "chased" them :lol2:_


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Yes :whistling2:_
> 
> _a few idiots decided it would be "fun" to kick over my roach tub :bash:_



they owe you a lot of new roaches then


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening! how are we all?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening! how are we all?


no bad jon 
how are you ?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> no bad jon
> how are you ?


Good good

Im ok matey, off work for two weeks so all good!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Good good
> 
> Im ok matey, off work for two weeks so all good!


aye that's good !!

i want some more spiders... and a radiated rat snake


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> aye that's good !!
> 
> i want some more spiders... and a radiated rat snake


What spiders you after?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> What spiders you after?


P.lugardi, P. chordatus, P. murinus, P. regalis, Avicularia sp.

anything else nice


----------



## Jonb1982

Nice, you are getting well into your OW's!!


----------



## JustJack

Evening


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Nice, you are getting well into your OW's!!


i am indeed. i have a colony of 8 orange baboons now 




Trootle said:


> Evening


you know this ?

i have no money now jack, the radiated rat is priority #1 but the spiders are on my list for seas.. you going, jon ?


----------



## geckodelta

rawr!!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> rawr!!!!


*hides*


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Evening


Hello! In true lady gaga style p p p p p p p p pokie face!



spinnin_tom said:


> i am indeed. i have a colony of 8 orange baboons now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know this ?
> 
> i have no money now jack, the radiated rat is priority #1 but the spiders are on my list for seas.. you going, jon ?


Nah its a bit far for me to travel, I may make the BTS show next year!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Hello! In true lady gaga style p p p p p p p p pokie face!
> 
> 
> 
> Nah its a bit far for me to travel, I may make the BTS show next year!


i <3 lady gaga
at least mine is bigger than hers :blush:

cool, i _might_ get to the BTS.


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> *hides*


muhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> muhahahahahahahahaha


rawr scary 

anybody know when school holidays start ?

i'm free all of the time then callum


----------



## Jonb1982

Im a celeb is on in a few mins wooooo!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Im a celeb is on in a few mins wooooo!


You watch it to!  Jessica Jane is alright.. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> You watch it to!  Jessica Jane is alright.. :mf_dribble:


And you have just mentioned the only reason I watch it for!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> And you have just mentioned the only reason I watch it for!


Ahaha! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> rawr scary
> 
> anybody know when school holidays start ?
> 
> i'm free all of the time then callum


ok good! 


Jonb1982 said:


> Im a celeb is on in a few mins wooooo!


jack doesn't really watch it for jess... he watches it for mark :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> ok good!
> 
> 
> jack doesn't really watch it for jess... he watches it for mark :lol2:


Ewwwwwwwwwwww! 

Im not the gay one and i dont have pictures to prove unlike someone :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwww!
> 
> Im not the gay one and i dont have pictures to prove unlike someone :whistling2:


what pictures do i have? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> You watch it to!  Jessica Jane is alright.. :mf_dribble:





geckodelta said:


> he watches it for mark :lol2:


and fatima..
she'd get it


----------



## _emmie_x_

_What have I just stumbled in to?:lol2:_


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> what pictures do i have? :lol2:


The one of you in girls clothes.. And the album 'Callums a gay' :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _What have I just stumbled in to?:lol2:_


fatima


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> The one of you in girls clothes.. And the album 'Callums a gay' :lol2:


you know I looked sexy!
and it was full of pictures of me with my ex.... who was a girl... :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> you know I looked sexy!
> and it was full of pictures of me with my ex.... *who was a girl...* :lol2:


_He wishes..._


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _He wishes..._


you left me on msn!!


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> you left me on msn!!


_I'm back now, lover boy :flrt::lol2::lol2:_


----------



## Jonb1982

geckodelta said:


> you know I looked sexy!
> and it was full of pictures of me with my ex.... who was a blow up doll.. :lol2:




Now thats just wrong!


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm back now, lover boy :flrt::lol2::lol2:_


who, me ?


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm back now, lover boy :flrt::lol2::lol2:_


god know's I missed you so much


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> who, me ?


_Nooooo :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:_



geckodelta said:


> god know's I missed you so much


_I missed you too :flrt: like a hole in the head..._


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Nooooo :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:_
> 
> 
> 
> _I missed you too :flrt: like a hole in the head..._


I could fill in your hole if you want? :whistling2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> I could fill in Toms hole if you want? :whistling2:


_You better ask him not me :2thumb:_


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _You better ask him not me :2thumb:_


he said no


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> he said no


_Can't blame him :whistling2::lol2:_


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Can't blame him :whistling2::lol2:_


im not that bad


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> im not that bad


_I know, you're worse :Na_Na_Na_Na:_


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I know, you're worse :Na_Na_Na_Na:_


I know


----------



## vivalabam

We've had another Congo ooth hatch, there's more in this one than there was the first hatching, I think I may just kill myself now...


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> We've had another Congo ooth hatch, there's more in this one than there was the first hatching, I think I may just kill myself now...


it is good! more ot sell.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> it is good! more ot sell.


Blimey stranger!


----------



## Dee_Williams

morning jon.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> morning jon.


morning!

Hows things!?


----------



## Dee_Williams

Not bad hon. Not bad at all.
Yourself?


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> it is good! more ot sell.


No one wants Congos though.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> Not bad hon. Not bad at all.
> Yourself?


Yeah great thank you!


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> No one wants Congos though.


awww why not? are they THAT scary? 



Jonb1982 said:


> Yeah great thank you!


Glad to hear it hon.
aren't you glad I popped in now, exciting convo. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> awww why not? are they THAT scary?
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it hon.
> aren't you glad I popped in now, exciting convo. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah its really brightened up my day talking to you......not!


----------



## Dee_Williams




----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


>


P.mets are doing great by the way, they have both moulted and doubled in size and are right greedy pigs lol I love watching them stalking the crickets!


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> P.mets are doing great by the way, they have both moulted and doubled in size and are right greedy pigs lol I love watching them stalking the crickets!


glad to hear it hon.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> awww why not? are they THAT scary?


No I think they are lovely, they aren't angry, everything you want from a mantis, but they are just green...


----------



## Dee_Williams

vivalabam said:


> No I think they are lovely, they aren't angry, everything you want from a mantis, but they are just green...


awww there is nothing wrong with green. Tis a lovely colour. :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> awww there is nothing wrong with green. Tis a lovely colour. :flrt:


Can I tempt you into 20? Maybe 30? :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2:

nice try.
Am trying ot cut back, and definitely not getting anymore. Sigh.


----------



## vivalabam

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2:
> 
> nice try.
> Am trying ot cut back, and definitely not getting anymore. Sigh.


Are you sure? £1.50 each, who can say no to that!


----------



## Dee_Williams

I can sadly. sorry hon. 
I need a 4ft viv lid for berbers new tank.


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> Will no longer be on here. Link is to my facebook.
> Have fun!


Why so Diddly Dee??


----------



## vivalabam

Yey! all the Congos are rehomed! Was well easy, they still haven't moved. :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_So what has everyone been up to?_


----------



## JustJack

Evening all!

My little bro has a cake stall at his school tommorow so we are going to make aero cupcakes! :mf_dribble:


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _So what has everyone been up to?_


been out flying the hawks  you??


Trootle said:


> Evening all!
> 
> My little bro has a cake stall at his school tommorow so we are going to make aero cupcakes! :mf_dribble:


Can I have some??


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> been out flying the hawks  you??
> 
> 
> Can I have some??


Maybe


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> off course


yay! thanks... send them to me! you have my address right?


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> been out flying the hawks  you??
> 
> 
> Can I have some??


_I'm jealous :blush:_

_Just working on my new website, click the pic in my signature to see it_


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm jealous :blush:_
> 
> _Just working on my new website, click the pic in my signature to see it_


your more then welcome to come and fly them and some owl's with me! :lol2:
and the site looks great... love the background... I want that as wallpaper for my living room! :2thumb:


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> your more then welcome to come and fly them and some owl's with me! :lol2:
> and the site looks great... love the background... I want that as wallpaper for my living room! :2thumb:


_Yes! :flrt::lol2:_

_I have a similar wallpaper in my bedroom, the whole colour scheme is based on my bedroom colours :blush::lol2:_


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Yes! :flrt::lol2:_
> 
> _I have a similar wallpaper in my bedroom, the whole colour scheme is based on my bedroom colours :blush::lol2:_


in a non pervy way... I want to see your bedroom! :lol2: I love that black patterned wallpaper a lot! :flrt:


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> *in a non pervy way...* I want to see your bedroom! :lol2: I love that black patterned wallpaper a lot! :flrt:


_Why are you lying? :whistling2:_


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Why are you lying? :whistling2:_


I'm totally not lying
im lying....


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> I'm totally not lying
> i want to be in tylers bedroom....


_You don't have to tell me hunni :flrt:_


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _You don't have to tell me hunni :flrt:_


nope, wouldn't mind being in yours though :whistling2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> nope, wouldn't mind being in Vivas though :whistling2:


_:lol2:_


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _:lol2:_


yep... I would take that to :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i just saw a snake shedding <3


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _:lol2:_


nah... I only want you


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i just saw a snake shedding <3


awww! :2thumb:


----------



## Brandan Smith

hows everyones collections
??


----------



## JustJack

Shandy said:


> hows everyones collections
> ??


Hello 

My collection is good thanks..

Getting 10 G.Pulchripe slings next week (have to pay £10 for them in 6 months xD) and a P.Rufilata and Mystery T as a present next week to


----------



## kris74

I just secured a male and female GBB, almost mature for breeding hopefully next year and 5 A.metallica and my collection is now becoming unbearably large....Roll on the summer sell out next year is all I can say :whistling2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

Trootle said:


> Hello
> 
> My collection is good thanks..
> 
> Getting 10 G.Pulchripe slings next week (have to pay £10 for them in 6 months xD) and a P.Rufilata and Mystery T as a present next week to


very nice wish i didnt have too get rid of all mine lol
mystery T?? lol


----------



## Brandan Smith

kris74 said:


> I just secured a male and female GBB, almost mature for breeding hopefully next year and 5 A.metallica and my collection is now becoming unbearably large....Roll on the summer sell out next year is all I can say :whistling2:


 haha very nice love avics not too found on the flying poo tho!


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> hows everyones collections
> ??


been a while since I've seen you on the forums!


----------



## Brandan Smith

geckodelta said:


> been a while since I've seen you on the forums!


 Been busy my friend, how are you.


----------



## kris74

Shandy said:


> haha very nice love avics not too found on the flying poo tho!


I've not had the pleasure of the flying squiters yet, sure my day will come though with 10 in the collection


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Hello
> 
> My collection is good thanks..
> 
> Getting 10 G.Pulchripe slings next week (have to pay £10 for them in 6 months xD) and a P.Rufilata and Mystery T as a present next week to


Oooh you are getting a pokie! Is it your first OW? I cant remember lol?


----------



## Brandan Smith

Jonb1982 said:


> Oooh you are getting a pokie! Is it your first OW? I cant remember lol?


 i have to say i do perfer old world speices too new world.


----------



## JustJack

Shandy said:


> very nice wish i didnt have too get rid of all mine lol
> mystery T?? lol


Yup its a gift and I have no clue what T it will be :lol2:



Jonb1982 said:


> Oooh you are getting a pokie! Is it your first OW? I cant remember lol?


Indeed it will be my first OW..


----------



## kris74

I need an adult or s/a female P.lugardi. I want to breed baboons and was going to go with OBTs but fancy something a bit less available. Gonna start looking for some breeding stock in the new year and get a couple of breedings on the go. Should be interesting..


----------



## Paul c 1

kris74 said:


> I need an adult or s/a female P.lugardi. I want to breed baboons and was going to go with OBTs but fancy something a bit less available. Gonna start looking for some breeding stock in the new year and get a couple of breedings on the go. Should be interesting..


Kris,.. if you want to breed some of the less commonly seen African terrestrials, have a look into getting hold of an adult 1.1 pair of Augacephalus spp. or some of the rarer Ceratogyrus "horned" species.
-P


----------



## 8and6

i've been busy this last couple of weeks pairing up the Africans (along with the Poecis)
done P.murinus NCF,P.murinus UMV, P.chordatus, M.balfouri, A.ezendami, C.meridionalis, C.darling and then P.lugardi is being done the middle of next week


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> i've been busy this last couple of weeks pairing up the Africans (along with the Poecis)
> done P.murinus NCF,P.murinus UMV, P.chordatus, M.balfouri, A.ezendami, C.meridionalis, C.darling and then P.lugardi is being done the middle of next week


awesome

let me know how you get on with the P.lugardi please


----------



## JustJack

[email protected] said:


> i've been busy this last couple of weeks pairing up the Africans (along with the Poecis)
> done P.murinus NCF,P.murinus UMV, P.chordatus, M.balfouri, A.ezendami, C.meridionalis, C.darling and then P.lugardi is being done the middle of next week


Steve, did Sarah get the P.Rufilata sling of you?

The last one xD


----------



## 8and6

will do, things could get very messy very quickly, lol, as i am halfway through cooking 2 x cambridgei and 1 x regalis eggsacs at the moment too :gasp:


----------



## 8and6

Trootle said:


> Steve, did Sarah get the P.Rufilata sling of you?
> 
> The last one xD



she did fella :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> will do, things could get very messy very quickly, lol, as i am halfway through cooking 2 x cambridgei and 1 x regalis eggsacs at the moment too :gasp:


i prefer my egg sacs boiled


----------



## Paul c 1

I've had a bit of a bad omen this year on the breeding front; had a couple of sacs; Psalmo.cambridgei ate sac (after one day) but looks like she's full of eggs again so will hopefully drop another, Psalmopoeus pulcher female #1 ate her sac after one week, P.pulcher #2 (from my second attempt) looks fat and has stopped eating so hopefully should drop a good 'en ..... and my P.irminia my smallest female has stopped eating and has swelled out considerably so hopefully something from her in the next few weeks.

I've secured males for my Poecilotheria regalis, P.pederseni, and Cyriopagopus schioedtei and have an adult 1.1 adult pair of P.rufiliata arriving this weekend ..... 
-P


----------



## JustJack

[email protected] said:


> she did fella :2thumb:


That one is my gift..

My first ever pokie/OW!

I am glad it is coming from you


----------



## kris74

Paul c 1 said:


> Kris,.. if you want to breed some of the less commonly seen African terrestrials, have a look into getting hold of an adult 1.1 pair of Augacephalus spp. or some of the rarer Ceratogyrus "horned" species.
> -P


I was thinking breeding Marshalli might be a good idea, I like the look of them but I like the colour of the Lugardi also. I want to see what they're like communaly if the sacs are left in. I'm determined to get a working colony on the, much in the same way Scarab has over on Tarantulas.za with his balfouri. He seems to think there are more baboons that will live this way than we think. How accurate he is I couldn't possibly say but it would be worth having a punt sure enough..


----------



## Biggys

^ utilitly knife, just for general stuff really, took me about 4 hours to get to this stage 

made from some angle steel.












dagger, took me about 3 hours to get this far, tonnes of work to do, had to stop due to time constraints,

made out of a old metal file.

: victory:










^ for Kris, this was the first set up, but it was shite the flame from the tourch wasn't consitant or hot enough, so I fiddled about with a burner ring and made a blowtorch burner :lol:


----------



## kris74

You should build a fire pit type mate, get some good high heat going on. It's worth experimenting with different set ups. Just get a stack of fire bricks and try different approaches. A hoover that blows is useful for a bellows, a few bags of charcoal and you're away :2thumb:

I see the plaster on the finger...That's the spirit dude, learn the proper way!

Good stuff man, keep at it sure..


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> You should build a fire pit type mate, get some good high heat going on. It's worth experimenting with different set ups. Just get a stack of fire bricks and try different approaches. A hoover that blows is useful for a bellows, a few bags of charcoal and you're away :2thumb:
> 
> I see the plaster on the finger...That's the spirit dude, learn the proper way!
> 
> Good stuff man, keep at it sure..


I am trying a charcoal pit tomorrow for the short sword , will be useing a burner, and I have a old turbo in the shed, might wire that up adn blow some real power into it :lol2:

and yeah was filing it down and slipped :blush:

thanks mate, I will do


----------



## vivalabam

I'm really loving CSI at the moment. :flrt:

I'm getting impatient with these orchids, it's like moult already! :devil:

Anyone else online?


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> I'm really loving CSI at the moment. :flrt:
> 
> I'm getting impatient with these orchids, it's like moult already! :devil:
> 
> Anyone else online?


_I feel the same about my slings :lol2:_

_I'm here, just about because I'm still working on my website:blush:_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I feel the same about my slings :lol2:_
> 
> _I'm here, just about because I'm still working on my website:blush:_


Haha but I need to get these orchids sold, but they refuse to moult. :whip: I need my room back. :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Haha but I need to get these orchids sold, but they refuse to moult. :whip: I need my room back. :lol2:


:lol2:
_How many baby mantids do you have altogether?_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> :lol2:
> _How many baby mantids do you have altogether?_


Well about 10 left from the first lot of congos, 16 flowers, about 40 other congos, around 90 orchids, then the other 400 congos that hatched the other day... Plus our Collection, so... Too many. :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Well about 10 left from the first lot of congos, 16 flowers, about 40 other congos, around 90 orchids, then the other 400 congos that hatched the other day... Plus our Collection, so... Too many. :lol2:


_So glad I'm not you, all those fruit flys :neutral::neutral:_

:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _So glad I'm not you, all those fruit flys :neutral::neutral:_
> 
> :lol2:


We have thousands....


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> We have thousands....


_I can't handle roaches, so fruit flys are a definate no-no :blush:_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I can't handle roaches, so fruit flys are a definate no-no :blush:_


They aren't so bad, I hate the flying ones though. :whip:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> They aren't so bad, I hate the flying ones though. :whip:


_They taste really bad too, I'll never use a pooter again :blush::lol2:_


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _They taste really bad too, I'll never use a pooter again :blush::lol2:_


LMAO! The OH did that once, after the face he pulled I never tried it again... The flying ones are stupid, they keep trying to fly and just end up jumping like loons. :lol2:

I'm off to bed now, got carried away ogling over Kayla Collins. :blush:


----------



## snasha_d

Well hello there people :flrt: how are we all? I've just finished my night shifts :2thumb: x


----------



## vivalabam

snasha_d said:


> Well hello there people :flrt: how are we all? I've just finished my night shifts :2thumb: x


Sounds fun! I'm just paying CoD, for a change. :blush:

Stopping for a lunch break. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## snasha_d

vivalabam said:


> Sounds fun! I'm just paying CoD, for a change. :blush:
> 
> Stopping for a lunch break. :lol2:


Haha you love CoD don't ya! How's all your mantids I see your overrun with them :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

snasha_d said:


> Haha you love CoD don't ya! How's all your mantids I see your overrun with them :lol2:


I do. :blush:

Over run is an understatement! They were fine yesterday.  All the Congos seem to be ok, plus we have another Orchid ooth, can't argue with that!

I just dyed my hair a darker shade of blonde. I'm well scared of how it will turn out. :blush:


----------



## Brandan Smith

how do


----------



## JustJack

Kerry could you pleace PM me what mantids you will be selling, when and how much? And any deals etc 

Thanks! 

And 20 min strenght circuit done


----------



## Brandan Smith

20min strength circuit


----------



## Jonb1982

Afternoon!

Just bought a juvie E.Pachypus today, it is the cutest little thing lol!


----------



## snasha_d

vivalabam said:


> I do. :blush:
> 
> Over run is an understatement! They were fine yesterday.  All the Congos seem to be ok, plus we have another Orchid ooth, can't argue with that!
> 
> I just dyed my hair a darker shade of blonde. I'm well scared of how it will turn out. :blush:


So you will be having fun in the coming weeks :lol2: 
I'm waiting for someone to dye my hair, purple :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

Shandy said:


> 20min strength circuit


Yeh 

Pull ups, sit ups , ab crunches, push ups with and with out the stands, a few minutes fo fast skipping etc


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Kerry could you pleace PM me what mantids you will be selling, when and how much? And any deals etc
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> And 20 min strenght circuit done


I will do! 



snasha_d said:


> So you will be having fun in the coming weeks :lol2:
> I'm waiting for someone to dye my hair, purple :2thumb:


Yeah, I'm waiting for most of them to moult, it been about 2 weeks, selfish mantids! 

Haha that's such a random colour! I want to go brown, but I'm scared.


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I will do!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm waiting for most of them to moult, it been about 2 weeks, selfish mantids!
> 
> Haha that's such a random colour! I want to go brown, but I'm scared.


Cheers


----------



## snasha_d

vivalabam said:


> I will do!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm waiting for most of them to moult, it been about 2 weeks, selfish mantids!
> 
> Haha that's such a random colour! I want to go brown, but I'm scared.


Haha selfish mantids! How easy are they too keep? I could be tempted to get some :whistling2:
I love purple the only colour my hair hasn't been is pink :lol2:
Why are you scared?


----------



## Brandan Smith

Trootle said:


> Yeh
> 
> Pull ups, sit ups , ab crunches, push ups with and with out the stands, a few minutes fo fast skipping etc


 not bad lol


----------



## JustJack

Shandy said:


> not bad lol


Nope :lol2:

Not doing to much for to long at my age 

Just a bit 

Got strength one day then the next conditioning circuit and vice versa 

Each excersice increases each week until the whole lot takes about 45 minutes a day :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

Howdy folks =]

I just put in an order to tss for a few bits and bobs. 

This means I'll need to get another T...


----------



## Jonb1982

Bagger293 said:


> Howdy folks =]
> 
> I just put in an order to tss for a few bits and bobs.
> 
> This means I'll need to get another T...


 
haha nice one, what you fancying??


----------



## Bagger293

I was thinking about G.pulchripes but nobody seems to have 'em except for slings =[

I saw one guy in the classifieds selling an adult female but for collection only =[

I suppose I can wait... a little while... :crazy: :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Bagger293 said:


> I was thinking about G.pulchripes but nobody seems to have 'em except for slings =[
> 
> I saw one guy in the classifieds selling an adult female but for collection only =[
> 
> I suppose I can wait... a little while... :crazy: :lol2:


I'm getting 9 of them on Thursday :flrt:


----------



## Bagger293

Just rub it in why don't you?! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Bagger293 said:


> Just rub it in why don't you?! :lol2:


All I have to pay is £13.50 in May! :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293

That sounds like a bargain! =]


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> All I have to pay is £13.50 in May! :lol2: :lol2:


Jammy so and so :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Getting a P.Ruffilata and mystery T as a gift next week to


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> Getting a P.Ruffilata and mystery T as a gift next week to


Again you Jammy git :devil: how? :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> Again you Jammy git :devil: how? :lol2:


Because I am nice to people :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Because I am nice to people :lol2:


Well you are getting nothing off me


----------



## vivalabam

snasha_d said:


> Haha selfish mantids! How easy are they too keep? I could be tempted to get some :whistling2:
> I love purple the only colour my hair hasn't been is pink :lol2:
> Why are you scared?


Easy as anything! Well the flowers and Congos are, the orchids are a little more sensitive, but we've not really lost many, well... fingers crossed it stays that way! 

I hate dying my hair different colours in case it looks awful. :blush: Doesn't look too bad though really, much more of a natural colour than before.


----------



## Biggys

Never wear a short sleeved T-shirt when grinding metal, I look like I have been flicked by every T going :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Never wear a short sleeved T-shirt when grinding metal, I look like I have been flicked by every T going :lol2:


You tit!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> You tit!


HA :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> You tit!





spinnin_tom said:


> HA :whistling2:


 :lol2:


I don't mind, I achieved what I wanted to, so don't really care


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> I don't mind, I achieved what I wanted to, so don't really care


What? To be covered in random small burns?


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> What? To be covered in random small burns?


 
Yeah!

I'm going for the whole lepar look this season


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Never wear a short sleeved T-shirt when grinding metal, I look like I have been flicked by every T going :lol2:


Man up and just do it bare chested... :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> Man up and just do it bare chested... :whistling2:


or naked.. whatever


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Man up and just do it bare chested... :whistling2:


:lol2:

Dude when the cam is chraged I have the dagger to show you, and I started to make a sword, it's ugly as hell, looks like it'll chop you in two :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> or naked.. whatever


Dude, I don't want hot metal going anywhere near my knob :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Dude, I don't want hot metal going anywhere near my knob :lol2:


have fun explaining that to a+e :Na_Na_Na_Na:

lol


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> have fun explaining that to a+e :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> lol


Nah Seeing as I would have lost all dignity, I would just go in and say "damn that girl was kinky" :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## kris74

Sounds good mate. You should look at seax, they're sort of utility type sword/knives, mant different styles and you can get away with that "rustic" look with them haha, ideal for amatures!


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Sounds good mate. You should look at seax, they're sort of utility type sword/knives, mant different styles and you can get away with that "rustic" look with them haha, ideal for amatures!













the Dagger ^

I don't think I could even call the sword rustic mate, it is just out and out f***ing mean :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> Sounds good mate. You should look at seax, they're sort of utility type sword/knives, mant different styles and you can get away with that "rustic" look with them haha, ideal for amatures!


are you in to knives then, kris ?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> are you in to knives then, kris ?


 the pope religous ? :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> the Dagger ^
> 
> I don't think I could even call the sword rustic mate, it is just out and out f***ing mean :lol2:


Yer man, that's so illegal mate. It's a stiletto blade. Similar to the Fairbairn - Sykes fighting knives that they give to Royal Marines. What you gonna do with the handle?


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Yer man, that's so illegal mate. It's a stiletto blade. Similar to the Fairbairn - Sykes fighting knives that they give to Royal Marines. What you gonna do with the handle?


Oops :blush:

I'm saving the buffalo horn for something really nice, but I know a wood surgeon so he is getting me some lumps of hard wood, (cherry, plum, oak...etc) so I might use that, or wrap it in a plait of guilt wire


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> are you in to knives then, kris ?


More in to blades in general mate. I on't have a collection in the true sense of the word. The only real knife I had is the Bowie I just sold to the bigman as he's enjoy it more than I will. I appreciate most blades but Katana are more my thing. I like kitchen knives to be honest. I'll get round to making some one day when I have time. I'd probably beat out a few utility knives as well just for the crack!


----------



## JustJack

Bored


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Oops :blush:
> 
> I'm saving the buffalo horn for something really nice, but I know a wood surgeon so he is getting me some lumps of hard wood, (cherry, plum, oak...etc) so I might use that, or wrap it in a plait of guilt wire


It's a good time to experiment mate, see what you can work and what looks good. You should save up for a knife makers forge. Not too expensive and run on gas and you have the added advantage of it being safer than the gas rings you modified yesterday haha... Wasn't quite sure you would still be around today if i'm completely honest like :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> It's a good time to experiment mate, see what you can work and what looks good. You should save up for a knife makers forge. Not too expensive and run on gas and you have the added advantage of it being safer than the gas rings you modified yesterday haha... Wasn't quite sure you would still be around today if i'm completely honest like :lol2:


I an thinking of getting one aftr christmas you know, get the presents out of the wy then see what I have left add it onto the next months wages, and get one 

and Hahahaha I porbably wouldn't have if I used it today :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Bored


Why old boy?


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Why old boy?


At my dads 

And nothing to do


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> At my dads
> 
> And nothing to do


Im a celeb is on


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Im a celeb is on


They don't like it so can't watch it -_-


----------



## kris74

Trootle said:


> They don't like it so can't watch it -_-


That sounds fair enough, that rubbish will rot your young brain dude..


----------



## JustJack

kris74 said:


> That sounds fair enough, that rubbish will rot your young brain dude..


Its funny..

And as Jon would probably say there is a big incentive to watch it..:mf_dribble:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Its funny..
> 
> And as Jon would probably say there is a big incentive to watch it..:mf_dribble:


Make that two incentives now!

Emily scott has just entered the jungle!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Make that two incentives now!
> 
> Emily scott has just entered the jungle!


she'd get it :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Make that two incentives now!
> 
> Emily scott has just entered the jungle!


A quick google....

And :gasp:

Double :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:..

How can I not be watching this..


----------



## snasha_d

today is the start of a new beginning :2thumb: how is everyone? x


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Nah Seeing as I would have lost all dignity, I would just go in and say "damn that girl was kinky" :whistling2:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


hahahah i am now thinking of all the men that come into work and blame sex for their injuries!!! and usually its all lies!!! The joys of A&E


----------



## Biggys

Kris, here is the sword, no where near done yet


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Kris, here is the sword, no where near done yet
> 
> image


That there is one for the Zombie Apocalypse mate, holy moley !


----------



## JustJack

Don't need to wait till Thursday for my 10 new T's!

All 11 on Tuesday now!


----------



## kris74

Who are these people? Who the hell is whatsherhead Scott? What jungle?? I hate that rubbish. The only good thing to come of it, ever...was the fact that the papers decided to dredge up some topless snaps of that lass from the real hustle in Playboy...Now if that counts as entertainment then I'm an over door..


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> That there is one for the Zombie Apocalypse mate, holy moley !


Mean looking isn't it :lol2:

I have the plain "katana" blank sitting in the shed two, so will make a straight edged one aswell


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Mean looking isn't it :lol2:
> 
> I have the plain "katana" blank sitting *in the shed* two, so will make a straight edged one aswell


What is it with men and sheds???? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> What is it with men and sheds???? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


We can do man stuff without being nagged 

I have a kettle up there, and all the stuff to make tea, so I can stay up there all day :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> We can do man stuff without being nagged
> 
> I have a kettle up there, and all the stuff to make tea, so I can stay up there all day :Na_Na_Na_Na:


u dont get nagged coz women dare not venture there!! I see you have your priorties straight tho, a kettle :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Hello peoples :flrt::flrt:_


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> u dont get nagged coz women dare not venture there!! I see you have your priorties straight tho, a kettle :lol2:


Exactly, it's perfect 

And a kettle is a must, there is no heating, so after a few teas, your hands are warm enough to carry on


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Exactly, it's perfect
> 
> And a kettle is a must, there is no heating, so after a few teas, your hands are warm enough to carry on


there is no heating as its a shed :Na_Na_Na_Na: yeah you need warm hands to work :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

My x box isn't working.  Kill me now.


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> there is no heating as its a shed :Na_Na_Na_Na: yeah you need warm hands to work :lol2:


 My other shed has heating :lol2:

and you do indeed


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> My other shed has heating :lol2:
> 
> and you do indeed


omg you have more than one shed :bash:

could end up hurt with cold hands :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> omg you have more than one shed :bash:
> 
> could end up hurt with cold hands :lol2:


 I do :blush:

and I could lol, best warm them up :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I do :blush:
> 
> and I could lol, best warm them up :whistling2:


best grab a cuppa then :lol2: mines a hot chocolate please :flrt: x


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> best grab a cuppa then :lol2: mines a hot chocolate please :flrt: x


 Ok


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Ok


thanks :no1:


----------



## vivalabam

I got it working, stop worrying. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> I got it working, stop worrying. :whistling2:


no body cares :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

good evening :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

Evening


----------



## geckodelta

evening guys! :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening chums!


----------



## JustJack

Ello Jon, Sasha and Callum!


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Ello Jon, Sasha and Callum!


whats everyone up to then?


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> whats everyone up to then?


debating on getting bbq ribs :lol2:
you hun?


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> Ello Jon, *Sasha* and Callum!


did you mean me :blush: :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> debating on getting bbq ribs :lol2:
> you hun?


stuffing my face with pasta :lol2: been up to much over the weekend?


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> stuffing my face with pasta :lol2: been up to much over the weekend?


mmm pasta :flrt:
nothing apart from horse riding :lol2:
you done anything interesting??


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> mmm pasta :flrt:
> nothing apart from horse riding :lol2:
> you done anything interesting??


I miss riding :whip: and just been playing through saints row 3... cause I'm that cool :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I miss riding :whip: and just been playing through saints row 3... cause I'm that cool :whistling2:


 
oohhh is it any good??? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
you miss riding now what way is that to be read :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> oohhh is it any good??? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> you miss riding now what way is that to be read :lol2:


yeah its quite good :Na_Na_Na_Na:
and it's supposed to be taken in the equestrian way :lol2: god your soo dirty minded :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> did you mean me :blush: :lol2:


Yeh sorry 'n' key had a spazz moment :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> yeah its quite good :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> and it's supposed to be taken in the equestrian way :lol2: god your soo dirty minded :whistling2:


well you didnt specify :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> Yeh sorry 'n' key had a spazz moment :lol2:


i thought so bless ya, my name is Shelley hun :lol2: that maybe easier :Na_Na_Na_Na: x


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> well you didnt specify :whistling2:


I shouldn't have to :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I shouldn't have to :whistling2:


ok im sorry :bash:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> ok im sorry :bash:


you ruined it now :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

God Callum!

'Shelley' isn't your cousin so stop flirting!

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> God Callum!
> 
> 'Shelley' isn't your cousin so stop flirting!
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


*bitchslaps*


----------



## _emmie_x_

_*peeks in*_


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> you ruined it now :lol2:


oh i see :lol2: so i shouldnt have said sorry 



Trootle said:


> God Callum!
> 
> 'Shelley' isn't your cousin so stop flirting!
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I dont think i need to know about this one do i :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> oh i see :lol2: so i shouldnt have said sorry
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think i need to know about this one do i :whistling2:


Suprised you don't know already :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> oh i see :lol2: so i shouldnt have said sorry
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think i need to know about this one do i :whistling2:


nope, you don't need to know :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _*peeks in*_


hey sexy!


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> Suprised you don't know already :lol2:


no i dont know already dont think i need nor want to :lol2:


geckodelta said:


> nope, you don't need to know :lol2:


i like that answer :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> no i dont know already dont think i need nor want to :lol2:
> 
> 
> i like that answer :Na_Na_Na_Na:


nothing happened :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> nothing happened :whistling2:


 :lol2:are you telling a lie :whistling2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> i'm sexy!


_finally! you looked in the mirror :lol2:_


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> :lol2:are you telling a lie :whistling2:


I'm actually not! :lol2: luckily I wasn't too drunk :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _finally! you looked in the mirror :lol2:_


im not sexy! you are though! :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I'm actually not! :lol2: luckily I wasn't too drunk :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
ok i understand :lol2: say no more


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> im not sexy! you are though! :flrt:


_Well at least you aren't being ignored :whistling2::lol2:_


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Well at least you aren't being ignored :whistling2::lol2:_


your not being ignored! I'm talking to you :no1: and I'm obviously the best person in here :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Well at least you aren't being ignored :whistling2::lol2:_


:flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

emmie left me on msn :whip:
so now I'm bored :lol2:


----------



## kris74

geckodelta said:


> emmie left me on msn :whip:
> so now I'm bored :lol2:


try some of this to cheer you up..


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> emmie left me on msn :whip:
> so now I'm bored :lol2:


What would you normally do to amuse yourself??


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> What would you normally do to amuse yourself??


He would *do* his cousins.. :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> try some of this to cheer you up..


safari can't find the server :lol2:


snasha_d said:


> What would you normally do to amuse yourself??


you don't want to know :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Duuuude (Kris)

I gave up on the forge and went for old school shizzle, a pit of coals and get them hot, this thing is the dogs danglers, heating steel to red hot in like 5 mins : victory:


Old school for the win \m/>.<\m/

:lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> He would *do* his cousins.. :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


He's never gonna hear the end of it is he :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> emmie left me on msn :whip:
> so now I'm bored :lol2:


:gasp:
:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> He would *do* his cousins.. :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


first.. she was my third cousin through marriage... second I didn't do anything :lol2:


----------



## kris74

geckodelta said:


> safari can't find the server :lol2:
> 
> 
> you don't want to know :whistling2:


Chrome is the future dude!

Alice In Chains - Over Now - YouTube


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Duuuude (Kris)
> 
> I gave up on the forge and went for old school shizzle, a pit of coals and get them hot, this thing is the dogs danglers, heating steel to red hot in like 5 mins : victory:
> 
> 
> Old school for the win \m/>.<\m/
> 
> :lol2:


You want white hot dude, get a blowy vacum and whack it on there as a bellows, should get it about right!


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> safari can't find the server :lol2:
> 
> 
> you don't want to know :whistling2:


Hahhaahah ok then I know what I normally do :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> Chrome is the future dude!
> 
> Alice In Chains - Over Now - YouTube


those singers have long hair! :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> first.. she was my third cousin through marriage... second I didn't do anything :lol2:


_You only said she was hot didn't you? :lol2:_


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Hahhaahah ok then I know what I normally do :whistling2:


care to explain what you normally do in great detail? :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _You only said she was hot didn't you? :lol2:_


yep! :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> care to explain what you normally do in great detail? :whistling2:


well 

get out the house and see people or chat or text, eat and a few things that are not for on here :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> well
> 
> get out the house and see people or chat or text, eat and a few things that are not for on here :lol2:


it was the few things that aren't for on here I was asking you to explain :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> it was the few things that aren't for on here I was asking you to explain :whistling2:


im afraid those things will not be discussed on an open thread in a forum :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> im afraid those things will not be discussed on an open thread in a forum :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I have an inbox :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I have an inbox :whistling2:


 you cheeky :censor: :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> you cheeky :censor: :lol2:


you know you wanna :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> you know you wanna :whistling2:


how would you know??? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> how would you know??? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


your not denying it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> your not denying it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


if i really wanted to i wouldve done it by now :whip:
:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> if i really wanted to i wouldve done it by now :whip:
> :lol2:


do it now then :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> do it now then :lol2:


Why? You are nosey ent ya :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Why? You are nosey ent ya :lol2:


Im bored :lol2:
plus I'm nosey :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Im bored :lol2:
> plus I'm nosey :whistling2:


so that means I should reveal my secrets because you are bored :whistling2:
theres only few people who know :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> so that means I should reveal my secrets because you are bored :whistling2:
> *theres only few people who know* :Na_Na_Na_Na:


_Like me :flrt:_
_:lol2:_


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Like me :flrt:_
> _:lol2:_


depends what you know :lol2:
i could possibly tell you :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> so that means I should reveal my secrets because you are bored :whistling2:
> theres only few people who know :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I can be one of the few? :no1:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I can be one of the few? :no1:


well you wouldnt tell me so :Na_Na_Na_Na:
:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> well you wouldnt tell me so :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> :lol2:


I would tell you in private messaging :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> depends what you know :lol2:
> i could possibly tell you :flrt:


_I know nothing, I have a brain like a sieve :lol2:_


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I would tell you in private messaging :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i see you nosey :censor:
:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I know nothing, I have a brain like a sieve :lol2:_


why did you leave me earlier?, I was soo bloody bored for a whole like ten minutes! :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> i see you nosey :censor:
> :lol2:


you going to inbox me anytime soon? :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> you going to inbox me anytime soon? :whistling2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> why did you leave me earlier?, I was soo bloody bored for a whole like ten minutes! :whip:


_You bore me, darling :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:_


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I know nothing, I have a brain like a sieve :lol2:_


you really that bad ?? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _You bore me, darling :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:_


:censor: you!


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> :censor: you!


nosey and mean :gasp:
:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> nosey and mean :gasp:
> :lol2:


:2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> nosey and mean :gasp:
> :lol2:


emmie thinks I'm boring because I'm a nice person :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> emmie thinks I'm boring because I'm a nice person :lol2:


aww bless ya!! Im sure you're not that boring :lol2:
and nice well i wouldn't know :Na_Na_Na_Na: nosey yes!!!


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> aww bless ya!! Im sure you're not that boring :lol2:
> and nice well i wouldn't know :Na_Na_Na_Na: nosey yes!!!


just tell me! :lol2: I will tell you mine when you tell me yours :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> just tell me! :lol2: I will tell you mine when you tell me yours :whistling2:


I like your persistance it amuses me :flrt:


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> you really that bad ?? :lol2:


_Yes :blush:_
_Dread to think what I'll be like when I'm 80 :gasp::lol2:_



geckodelta said:


> :censor: you!


_I know you want to :flrt:_


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> I like your persistance it amuses me :flrt:


:gasp:


_emmie_x_ said:


> _Yes :blush:_
> _Dread to think what I'll be like when I'm 80 :gasp::lol2:_
> 
> 
> 
> _I know you want to :flrt:_


I really do want to  you still hiding under my bed? :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Yes :blush:_
> _Dread to think what I'll be like when I'm 80 :gasp::lol2:_
> 
> 
> 
> _I know you want to :flrt:_


it could be funny when your 80!!! Like a lady we had in the other day at work who thought she was cooking pheasant stew, she was vomiting :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> :gasp:
> 
> 
> I really do want to  you still hiding under my bed? :flrt:


 Dont act all surpised :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> I like your persistance it amuses me :flrt:


_Its the only thing he can keep up :whistling2::lol2:_



geckodelta said:


> :gasp:
> 
> 
> I really do want to  you still hiding under my bed? :flrt:


_Nope, I never was... I lied  _

_:lol2:_


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _*Its the only thing he can keep up* :whistling2::lol2:_
> 
> 
> 
> _Nope, I never was... I lied  _
> 
> _:lol2:_


 how do you know though :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> how do you know though :lol2:


_Tyler, Tom and Jack told me..._


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Its the only thing he can keep up :whistling2::lol2:_
> 
> 
> 
> _Nope, I never was... I lied  _
> 
> _:lol2:_


how would you know what I could keep up emmie? although you can find out if you want :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Tyler, Tom and Jack told me..._


Ahh makes sense now :no1:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Ahh makes sense now :no1:


they wish they knew....


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> they wish they knew....


do they now? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> do they now? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


like you wish you knew how I keep myself from getting to bored :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> like you wish you knew how I keep myself from getting to bored :Na_Na_Na_Na:


_Playing assassins creed?_
_Telling people your 3rd cousin by marriage is hot?_


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> like you wish you knew how I keep myself from getting to bored :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I thought you wanted to know what I do to prevent myself from getting bored :lol2: this could go round in circles all night :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> I thought you wanted to know what I do to prevent myself from getting bored :lol2: this could go round in circles all night :Na_Na_Na_Na:


_Whats the funniest thing you have saw working for a&e?_

_Random sorry :blush:_


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Playing assassins creed?_
> _Telling people your 3rd cousin by marriage is hot?_


not really.... mostly just ************....



snasha_d said:


> I thought you wanted to know what I do to prevent myself from getting bored :lol2: this could go round in circles all night :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I give up :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> not really.... mostly just :censor:....
> 
> 
> 
> I give up :lol2:


_:gasp: little people are around :devil:_

_I'm watching deep blue sea..._

_:lol2:_


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Whats the funniest thing you have saw working for a&e?_
> 
> _Random sorry :blush:_


well umm i see alot of things really, but recently had some guy upto the desk with a nail through his thumb, another guy holding the tip of his lil finger he chopped off using a bansaw :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> not really.... mostly just masturbating....
> 
> 
> 
> I give up :lol2:


 you give up!!! Poor stamina :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _:gasp: little people are around :devil:_
> 
> _I'm watching deep blue sea..._
> 
> _:lol2:_


you asked! 
and Ive seen that film soooo many times... Im watching knowing :2thumb:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> you asked!
> and Ive seen that film soooo many times... Im watching knowing :2thumb:


you should watch machete :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> you should watch machete :2thumb:


I have no idea what that is :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> well umm i see alot of things really, but recently had some guy upto the desk with a nail through his thumb, another guy holding the tip of his lil finger he chopped off using a bansaw :lol2:
> 
> 
> you give up!!! Poor stamina :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you were never gonna tell me :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I have no idea what that is :lol2:


tis an awesome film lits of blood and death :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> well umm i see alot of things really, but recently had some guy upto the desk with a nail through his thumb, another guy holding the tip of his lil finger he chopped off using a bansaw :lol2:


_Sounds, ermm nice? :lol2:_

_I've always wanted to work in a&e just to see/hear the funny things people do, is that bad? :blush:_



geckodelta said:


> you asked!
> and Ive seen that film soooo many times... Im watching knowing :2thumb:


_I never asked, I made suggestions!_

_I've seen it loads too but nothing else is on and I have no life :2thumb:_


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> tis an awesome film lits of blood and death :lol2:


lovely! :lol2:


_emmie_x_ said:


> _Sounds, ermm nice? :lol2:_
> 
> _I've always wanted to work in a&e just to see/hear the funny things people do, is that bad? :blush:_
> 
> 
> 
> _I never asked, I made suggestions!_
> 
> _I've seen it loads too but nothing else is on and I have no life :2thumb:_


and I'm the boring one?!
and you may not have asked but I certainly told!


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> you were never gonna tell me :lol2:


not straight away no hahaha dont give out my secrets to some who i dont know :whistling2:



_emmie_x_ said:


> _Sounds, ermm nice? :lol2:_
> 
> _I've always wanted to work in a&e just to see/hear the funny things people do, is that bad? :blush:_
> 
> 
> 
> _I never asked, I made suggestions!_
> 
> _I've seen it loads too but nothing else is on and I have no life :2thumb:_


not its really not bad its funny sometimes :2thumb:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I have seen Ts I want, I have the money and room but I need to save my money _


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> not straight away no hahaha dont give out my secrets to some who i dont know :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> not its really not bad its funny sometimes :2thumb:


oh well! :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> oh well! :whistling2:


Hahahaha :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Hahahaha :flrt:


you gonna tell me yet? :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> you gonna tell me yet? :lol2:



Thought you had given up ??


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Thought you had given up ??


thought it was worth one last try :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> thought it was worth one last try :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well one day I will tell you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Well one day I will tell you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I guess I will have to be patient


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I guess I will have to be patient


yup afraid so!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: you wouldnt give up your secrets to someone you only started speaking to today:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> yup afraid so!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: you wouldnt give up your secrets to someone you only started speaking to today:lol2:


I would... Im a bit of a twat! :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I would... Im a bit of a twat! :lol2:


oh ok then atleast you're honest :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> oh ok then atleast you're honest :2thumb:


honest and boring according to emmie! :bash:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> honest and boring according to emmie! :bash:


you seem a little bitter about being called boring :whistling2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_4 out of my 25 slings, look really thin and won't eat even though their is food in with them, i've tried live and pre-killed with no luck _


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> you seem a little bitter about being called boring :whistling2:


just a little... :war:


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _4 out of my 25 slings, look really thin and won't eat even though their is food in with them, i've tried live and pre-killed with no luck _


awww... what species are they?


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> awww... what species are they?


_4 P. cambridgei_


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _4 P. cambridgei_


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _4 out of my 25 slings, look really thin and won't eat even though their is food in with them, i've tried live and pre-killed with no luck _


I wish I could help but i have no clue when it comes to slings :bash:


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> I wish I could help but i have no clue when it comes to slings :bash:


_I don't understand them tbh, all my others including 2 P. irminia and 1. P. pulcher eat like there is no tomorrow :lol2:_


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I don't understand them tbh, all my others including 2 P. irminia and 1. P. pulcher eat like there is no tomorrow :lol2:_


hmm are they easy to look after tho? i've always been wary of slings :gasp:


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> hmm are they easy to look after tho? i've always been wary of slings :gasp:


_I don't have anything to compare them too _
_I started with slings, two H. mac slings:blush: but one died the day after I got it _


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I don't have anything to compare them too _
> _I started with slings, two H. mac slings:blush: but one died the day after I got it _


I got a juvie H.mac and all others are mature or near enough :lol2: im thinking i may get some slings though :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> You want white hot dude, get a blowy vacum and whack it on there as a bellows, should get it about right!


I will do fella , I just gotta fid a way of getting the air in without melting my old mans hoover :lol2:

the Dagger, was tempered last night, it's :censor:strong as they come, I had it in a vice and was testing the tip, I broke a 2x4 in half with it :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam

Urgh, so hung over.  

I wanted to eat some pizza, but we don't have any in.  So I'm making myself a Jacket potato instead...


----------



## geckodelta

hey guys


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> hey guys


_Hey.._


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Hey.._


don't look too excited :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

geckodelta said:


> don't look too excited :whistling2:


I wouldnt be excited either if I had to read the desperate drivel that you post in here!
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> I wouldnt be excited either if I had to read the desperate drivel that you post in here!
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp: fine I won't talk :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> I wouldnt be excited either if I had to read the desperate drivel that you post in here!
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 LOVE IT :lol2:


geckodelta said:


> :gasp: fine I won't talk :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It's probably for the best!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> don't look too excited :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> image


whats up :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> image


whats up duck??


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> whats up :flrt:


 


geckodelta said:


> whats up?? i'm a duck


_Just feel like I'm being taken for a mug and just stressed_


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Just feel like I'm being taken for a mug and just stressed_


awwww wanna talk about it? x


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Just feel like I'm being taken for a mug and just stressed_


tell who ever it is making you feeling like that to do one :devil:


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> awwww wanna talk about it? x


_Talk to someone "boring" no thanks :2thumb::flrt:_



snasha_d said:


> tell who ever it is making you feeling like that to do one :devil:


_I wish I could :blush:_


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Talk to someone "boring" no thanks :2thumb::flrt:_
> 
> 
> 
> _I wish I could :blush:_


 
you can do what ever you like you should be happy not stressed :flrt:
btw hes bitter about you calling him boring :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Talk to someone "boring" no thanks :2thumb::flrt:_
> 
> 
> 
> _I wish I could :blush:_


fine I won't talk to you then


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> you can do what ever you like you should be happy not stressed :flrt:
> btw hes bitter about you calling him boring :lol2:


_Not when feelings are involved but I won't go into it more on the forum :blush:_

_I know that why I said it :blush:_



geckodelta said:


> fine I won't talk to you then


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Not when feelings are involved but I won't go into it more on the forum :blush:_
> 
> _I know that why I said it :blush:_


sorry just had some bad news xx


----------



## snasha_d

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Not when feelings are involved but I won't go into it more on the forum :blush:_
> 
> _I know that why I said it :blush:_


if you need a chat pm me and i will give you my email address xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kris74

popcorn anyone....


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> popcorn anyone....


I don't get it?


----------



## Jonb1982

kris74 said:


> popcorn anyone....


and some extortionately priced pick n mix!


----------



## snasha_d

kris74 said:


> popcorn anyone....


as long as its cinema sweet :lol2:



Jonb1982 said:


> and some extortionately priced pick n mix!


best have some cola bottles in there :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kris74

Jonb1982 said:


> and some extortionately priced pick n mix!


Or £4.50 for half a bag of cheap doritos with what looks like a small tub of biley puke to dip them in...?!


----------



## Jonb1982

kris74 said:


> Or £4.50 for half a bag of cheap doritos with what looks like a small tub of biley puke to dip them in...?!


Id splash out but the conversation has stopped so not worth it lol!


----------



## Biggys

Have tempered the sword tonight, Kris you are a legend :notworthy:

the hoover works a treat, I cooked my dinner on the forge aswell to save wasting coal :lol2::blush:


----------



## vivalabam

Have to go to the gym soon, I'm tired and really can't be bothered.


----------



## Jonb1982

Afternoon!

Just got a P.Smithi today wooo!


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> Just got a P.Smithi today wooo!


Afternoon :flrt: 
and pics ?????


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> Afternoon :flrt:
> and pics ?????


I will try get some tomoro when I rehome it! if it stays still for long enough lol


----------



## Paul c 1

Jonb1982 said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> Just got a P.Smithi today wooo!


 
Awesome Jon .... where did you buy it from and what size?
-P


----------



## Jonb1982

Paul c 1 said:


> Awesome Jon .... where did you buy it from and what size?
> -P


Hey Paul, I got it from pet city in Bradford, 3inch suspect female!


----------



## Biggys

Brought some sanding belts for my new belt sander today, only got the wrong bloody size :devil:

can't finish the sword or dagger now:whip:


----------



## JustJack

Jon do you want to sell your _Euathlus sp red??_


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Jon do you want to sell your _Euathlus sp red??_


No mate sorry but I thoroughly recommend them, they are a great docile little species!


----------



## JustJack

Damn..

Can't find them anywhere


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> No mate sorry but I thoroughly recommend them, they are a great docile little species!


I'VE GOT NOT ONE, BUT TWO
and what's better is they're for sale (1.1)

unluckily for you jack, somebody would appear to be interested and am waiting on a reply


----------



## Paul c 1

Jonb1982 said:


> Hey Paul, I got it from pet city in Bradford, 3inch suspect female!


Nice one bagging yourself a Poecilotheria smithi from a pet shop ..... get on it! 
-P


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Damn..
> 
> Can't find them anywhere


There used to be loads around a couple of months ago but now seem to have dissapeared off the radar!


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> I'VE GOT NOT ONE, BUT TWO
> and what's better is they're for sale (1.1)
> 
> unluckily for you jack, somebody would appear to be interested and am waiting on a reply


I thought these were a breeding project?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> I thought these were a breeding project?


they were supposed to molt, but i got impatient lol 

i've decided to put spider breeding on hold 'til past next february. i'm going to _try_ corn snake breeding, seems like more fun !!


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> they were supposed to molt, but i got impatient lol
> 
> i've decided to put spider breeding on hold 'til past next february. i'm going to _try_ corn snake breeding, seems like more fun !!


Ugh you teenagers and your fads lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Ugh you teenagers and your fads lol


naah, not a fad 

a fad would be selling ALL of my things !!


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> they were supposed to molt, but i got impatient lol
> 
> i've decided to put spider breeding on hold 'til past next february. i'm going to _try_ corn snake breeding, seems like more fun !!


_Why not breed both? oh and good luck selling corns :lol2:_

_I will be once my Ts are mature :flrt:_


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> I'VE GOT NOT ONE, BUT TWO
> and what's better is they're for sale (1.1)
> 
> unluckily for you jack, somebody would appear to be interested and am waiting on a reply


So?

I'm not after any :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Why not breed both? oh and good luck selling corns :lol2:_
> 
> _I will be once my Ts are mature :flrt:_


because unlike you emmie, i am what's known as a male

one thing at a time :whistling2:



Trootle said:


> So?
> 
> I'm not after any :lol2:


eh ?


----------



## Biggys

have chocolate biscuits, I'm a happy man :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> So?
> 
> I'm not after any :lol2:


Eh?

You just asked if I was selling mine!


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> because unlike you emmie, i am what's known as a male
> 
> one thing at a time :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> eh ?


Im not looking to buy/get them :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Eh?
> 
> You just asked if I was selling mine!


Yeh a friend is looking for them! 'I'm' not after any


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Eh?
> 
> You just asked if I was selling mine!


i thought that


----------



## _emmie_x_

Trootle said:


> Yeh *a friend* is looking for them! 'I'm' not after any


_You have a friend?! :gasp:_

_:lol2::lol2::lol2:_

_It is a joke, don't get offended..._


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _You have a friend?! :gasp:_
> 
> _:lol2::lol2::lol2:_
> 
> _It is a joke, don't get offended..._


Ouch, put the claws away :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

hey guys :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> hey guys :2thumb:


hey mr callum 
how are we ?


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> hey guys :2thumb:


_Geckooooodeltaaaaaa :flrt:_


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> hey mr callum
> how are we ?


not too bad thanks, yourself?



_emmie_x_ said:


> _Geckooooodeltaaaaaa :flrt:_


and yay! thats a good amount of excitement! :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Hello folks!

Im about to rehouse my P.smithi in a bit, I bought an exo terra nano for her, hope she likes it lol


----------



## geckodelta

hey guys! :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

geckodelta said:


> hey guys! :2thumb:


Hey div!


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> hey guys! :2thumb:





Jonb1982 said:


> Hey div!


ladies ?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> ladies ?


Hiya Tomarse!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Hiya Tomarse!


do i know you ?


naah, hello 
how's you ?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> do i know you ?
> 
> 
> naah, hello
> how's you ?


Great pal thanks, yourself?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Great pal thanks, yourself?


aye, a bit of tension holding my bitey king snake


----------



## geckodelta

Rawr... tom man up :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Rawr... tom man up :whistling2:


hush.. he's mental :Na_Na_Na_Na:

wanna come to my house this weekend?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> hush.. he's mental :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> wanna come to my house this weekend?


And play with your snake?

dont go he is weird lol


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> hush.. he's mental :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> wanna come to my house this weekend?


can do? :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> hush.. he's mental :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> wanna come to my house this weekend?


if I come to your house I will sort your king out for you as well... like a real man :whistling2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Hey guys_


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Hey guys_


hey! msn me emmie!


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Hey guys_


Hi Msn me emmie how are you? Lol


----------



## geckodelta

geckodelta said:


> hey! msn me emmie!





Jonb1982 said:


> Hi Msn me emmie how are you? Lol


well isn't she popular :flrt:


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> hey! msn me emmie!


_Can't at the moment_



Jonb1982 said:


> Hi Msn me emmie how are you? Lol


_I'm feeling quite rubbish to be honest :lol2: _
_you?_


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Can't at the moment_
> 
> 
> 
> _I'm feeling quite rubbish to be honest :lol2: _
> _you?_


You always feel rubbish or depressed, cheer up bud!

Whats up?


----------



## _emmie_x_

Jonb1982 said:


> You always feel rubbish or depressed, cheer up bud!
> 
> Whats up?


_Just having a rough time at the moment but hopefully things will get better soon :flrt:_

_All my slings ate tonight though so :no1:_


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Can't at the moment_
> 
> 
> 
> _I'm feeling quite rubbish to be honest :lol2: _
> _you?_


cheer up duck! *sings always look on the bright side*


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Just having a rough time at the moment but hopefully things will get better soon :flrt:_
> 
> _All my slings ate tonight though so :no1:_


Yay!!


----------



## snasha_d

Good evening :2thumb:
how is everyone ? x


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Good evening :2thumb:
> how is everyone ? x


I'm good thanks  you?


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I'm good thanks  you?


I'm brilliant thank you : victory:
hows things going ?


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> Good evening :2thumb:
> how is everyone ? x


Fine!


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Fine!


good to hear you're fine
man of few words :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> I'm brilliant thank you : victory:
> hows things going ?


I'm good thanks


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I'm good thanks


you been college today??


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> good to hear you're fine
> man of few words :lol2:


Correct!


----------



## spinnin_tom

hello snasha x 



geckodelta said:


> can do? :2thumb:





geckodelta said:


> if I come to your house I will sort your king out for you as well... like a real man :whistling2:


yeah, for sure.
apart from the king part, i'm man enough for both of us :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> you been college today??


yep, wasn't going to.. felt a bit ill but glad I did :2thumb: tempted to have a day off tomorrow though! :lol2: been up to much today??


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> hello snasha x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, for sure.
> apart from the king part, i'm man enough for both of us :flrt:


sure you are tom, inbox me batman! we can plan our escapades :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> yep, wasn't going to.. felt a bit ill but glad I did :2thumb: tempted to have a day off tomorrow though! :lol2: been up to much today??


:gasp: you were going to skive!!! 
I have been working today :bash:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> tom, inbox me batman! we can plan our escapades :whistling2:


sure thing, robin :blush:


----------



## _emmie_x_




----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> image


smiley face spider to you too x


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> hello snasha x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, for sure.
> apart from the king part, i'm man enough for both of us :flrt:


 Hi Tom x : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Hi Tom x : victory:


how you doooin' ?


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> how you doooin' ?


fantastic thank you :flrt:
what you been upto?


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> image


 I want one of these


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> fantastic thank you :flrt:
> what you been upto?


spend the past 3 hours holding snakes.
giving all 5 love is hard work lol.
the spiders get loved on sunday and thursday:it's like a really unorganised rota


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I wish people would stop liking my posts, I keep thinking I have pms :devil::blush::lol2:_


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> spend the past 3 hours holding snakes.
> giving all 5 love is hard work lol.
> the spiders get loved on sunday and thursday:it's like a really unorganised rota


:lol2: i gotta temp my snow corn to eat again tonight to get his meds in him :whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> :lol2: i gotta temp my snow corn to eat again tonight to get his meds in him :whip:


meds ?

whats up with him ??


anyway ladies, and callum + jon if they're on, night


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> meds ?
> 
> whats up with him ??
> 
> 
> anyway ladies, and callum + jon if they're on, night


he has an RI :devil:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> meds ?
> 
> whats up with him ??
> 
> 
> anyway ladies, and callum + jon if they're on, night


Awww mummy says its bedtime!? 

Night bud! 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I wish people would stop liking my posts, I keep thinking I have pms :devil::blush::lol2:_


:whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I want one of these


tough you cant have one :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> tough you cant have one :Na_Na_Na_Na:


But I want one


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> But I want one


you can't have one :whip:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> you can't have one :whip:


Keep on with that whip and I'm sure I will be happy enough without one


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Keep on with that whip and I'm sure I will be happy enough without one


ok try :bash: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> ok try :bash: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Kinky :shock:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Kinky :shock:


i get the feeling you like pain :whip:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> i get the feeling you like pain :whip:


I have been in it for most of my life, so it has kind grown on me yes :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I have been in it for most of my life, so it has kind grown on me yes :lol2:


 learn to love the pain :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> learn to love the pain :lol2:


Yep 


gotta love pain, lets you know you are still alive


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> gotta love pain, lets you know you are still alive


A little pain does but so does pleasure :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> A little pain does but so does pleasure :whistling2:


There is always that aswell


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I'm watching the gremlins :flrt:_


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm watching the gremlins :flrt:_


 You are a gremlin :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> You are a gremlin :lol2:


_I know but I'm a damn sexy gremlin :flrt::flrt:_


----------



## Brandan Smith

hellooo


----------



## Jonb1982

Helllloooooooooo


----------



## JustJack

Mantis pairing..

Never again :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Mantis pairing..
> 
> Never again :lol2:


Lol what happened?


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Lol what happened?


She attacked me on several occasions..

My finger looked like a pin cushion -_-


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I know but I'm a damn sexy gremlin :flrt::flrt:_


I'll give you that one :lol2:




And the dagger is now all polised up, and is looking awesome, can't wait to stik a handle on it now


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening!!


----------



## JustJack

Hello Jon!


----------



## Brandan Smith

hola! hows is everyone? what everyone upto.


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Hello Jon!





Shandy said:


> hola! hows is everyone? what everyone upto.


Hello you two!

Just watching corrie!

Had a brown trouser moment rehousing my P.Smithi today!


----------



## Brandan Smith

hahaha cool cool just sorting my gear out for 28miler tomorrow.


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning!


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning!


Morning : victory:


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> Morning : victory:


 
Hows you?


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Hows you?



I'm all good today and how are you ?


----------



## JustJack

Got my present finally from a friend!

Mum picked it up today as she wasnt in when the post man came yesterday!

I GOT A B.KLASSI!!!


----------



## JK3ITH °_•

HEELP?!? one of my T's is upside down but it just moved two of its legs slightly apart from that its not moving, what should i do, is it dead or moulting?


----------



## Jonb1982

JK3ITH °_• said:


> HEELP?!? one of my T's is upside down but it just moved two of its legs slightly apart from that its not moving, what should i do, is it dead or moulting?


Id say moulting! dont touch or disturb it and it will be fine!


----------



## Biggys

Today at work was abit of a roller coaster :lol2:

had some man come in get all pissy and threw a receipt in my face and go mad, so I said to him either shut up and take your stuff, or :censor: off and I'll put it back, he took it and left :lol2:

then I got 50 quid in tips 

all in all not a bad day


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Today at work was abit of a roller coaster :lol2:
> 
> had some man come in get all pissy and threw a receipt in my face and go mad, so I said to him either shut up and take your stuff, or :censor: off and I'll put it back, he took it and left :lol2:
> 
> then I got 50 quid in tips
> 
> all in all not a bad day


10 out of 10 for your customer service lol


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> 10 out of 10 for your customer service lol


 I was perfectly polite till he called me a useless :censor:, and threw a reciept in my face :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> I was perfectly polite till he called me a *useless :censor:,* and threw a reciept in my face :lol2:


_At least the customer was honest :whistling2:_


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _At least the customer was honest :whistling2:_


Awww love you too sweet cheeks.....:whip:

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Day just got worse.... :censor:ing dropped the dagger and snapped the tip off...........

:blowup:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Day just got worse.... :censor:ing dropped the dagger and snapped the tip off...........
> 
> :blowup:




THAT SUCKS !!

if it helps you at all, i just snapped the tip of my "dagger" off


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> THAT SUCKS !!
> 
> if it helps you at all, i just snapped the tip of my "dagger" off


How, would that ever help me ? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> How, would that ever help me ? :lol2:


hmm... good point


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> hmm... good point


Ask emmie, she might be hungry


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> Ask emmie, she might be hungry


:gasp:

_Says you who is always talking about food and how hungry you are..._



Biggys said:


> I'm going to get some food I think :lol2:





Biggys said:


> sooooooo hungry





Biggys said:


> I want food now





Biggys said:


> Me don't care. me cave man, me like food..... :whistling2:
> 
> sorry I had to :lol2:


_So :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:_


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> :gasp:
> 
> _Says you who is always talking about food and how hungry you are..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _So :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:_


I want food alot don't I :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> I want food alot don't I :lol2:


 
_Yep :lol2:_

_I have to keep my out of shape figure so I don't eat much :whistling2::lol2:_


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Yep :lol2:_
> 
> _I have to keep my out of shape figure so I don't eat much :whistling2::lol2:_


I'm in shape aswell


Just a slighly round shape :blush:


----------



## snasha_d

Stop talking about food :devil:
I'm hugry and want some chicken :whip:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Stop talking about food :devil:
> I'm hugry and want some chicken :whip:


 
I had chicken for dinner tonight :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I had chicken for dinner tonight :lol2:


i hate you :whip:
i want spicy chicken :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> i hate you :whip:
> i want spicy chicken :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh 


and it was


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Oh
> 
> 
> and it was


:Na_Na_Na_Na: that is all!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

could rate eat a belly buster


----------



## spinnin_tom

i'm bored.


couple of hours and the snakes are coming out, then for the inverts <3


----------



## Brandan Smith

me and girlfriend are gonna go too leaping lizards today


----------



## Jonb1982

Shandy said:


> me and girlfriend are gonna go too leaping lizards today


The shop in York?


----------



## Brandan Smith

ye she only lives about 30mins away last time we went nocturnal room was shut


----------



## Jonb1982

Shandy said:


> ye she only lives about 30mins away last time we went nocturnal room was shut


Quality shop, I was in there the other day, i think it was shut then, they were doing a load of reorganisation, boxes n tanks everywhere lol


----------



## Brandan Smith

well i just looked on website and it says its open,so gonna go down and see lol leave here looking at frogs lol.


----------



## JustJack

Morning


----------



## Jonb1982

Shandy said:


> well i just looked on website and it says its open,so gonna go down and see lol leave here looking at frogs lol.


Its still worth a visit regardless, they are moving the inverts section to make it larger I was told!


----------



## Brandan Smith

morning


----------



## Brandan Smith

Jonb1982 said:


> Its still worth a visit regardless, they are moving the inverts section to make it larger I was told!


 :2thumb::flrt:


----------



## selina20

hi guys


----------



## JustJack

selina20 said:


> hi guys


Hello Sel


----------



## Biggys

Hello lads and ladette :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Trootle said:


> Hello Sel


Hows the klaasi?


----------



## JustJack

selina20 said:


> Hows the klaasi?


Awesome thanks  Can't wait for it to get some colour 

Its called Selina/Mark.. If its male I will call it Mark if its female I will call is Selina :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Trootle said:


> Awesome thanks  Can't wait for it to get some colour
> 
> Its called Selina/Mark.. If its male I will call it Mark if its female I will call is Selina :lol2:


Hehehe another spider possibly named after me XD


----------



## JustJack

selina20 said:


> Hehehe another spider possibly named after me XD


Hehehehe


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Why won't my slings molt or web? _


----------



## selina20

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Why won't my slings molt or web? _


What slings we talking about?


----------



## 8and6

Biggys said:


> Because you ***** ******** ** *****...


last warning about talk like this, this is a family area, not 18+.

it's up to you, carry it on and the thread is closed for good and any attempts to resurrect a similar thread will result in infractions as you have been repeatedly told.:bash:


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> last warning about talk like this, this is a family area, not 18+.
> 
> it's up to you, carry it on and the thread is closed for good and any attempts to resurrect a similar thread will result in infractions as you have been repeatedly told.:bash:


no, don't close off topic


----------



## Brandan Smith

spinnin_tom said:


> no, don't close off topic


 Dont let people abuse it then lol.


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> no, don't close off topic



it's not my call, rules dont stop at this topic, 18+ is 18+, this isn't here for teenage fantasies.
so basically it's down to those that use this topic as to whether it stays open or not, there are more reports made about this topic by forum members than all the rest of the section put together


----------



## selina20

At the end of the day i can see where the mods are coming from. The previous comment was completely inappropriate and im sure a lot of people would find that kind of thing offensive.


----------



## Brandan Smith

just remember does anyone know scott from bradford as he still owes me for some tarantulas he bought about 8 month ago, and hes moved house ect.


----------



## selina20

Shandy said:


> just remember does anyone know scott from bradford as he still owes me for some tarantulas he bought about 8 month ago, and hes moved house ect.


Surname? and username


----------



## Brandan Smith

selina20 said:


> At the end of the day i can see where the mods are coming from. The previous comment was completely inappropriate and im sure a lot of people would find that kind of thing offensive.


Theres a time and a place, eg 18plus lol, long time no speak. . very long time.


----------



## selina20

Shandy said:


> Theres a time and a place, eg 18plus lol, long time no speak. . very long time.


Been a bit on and off the past few weeks. My daughter has been ill so been dealing with her and upset with someone about a spider so been staying away from here.

Hows you


----------



## Brandan Smith

selina20 said:


> Been a bit on and off the past few weeks. My daughter has been ill so been dealing with her and upset with someone about a spider so been staying away from here.
> 
> Hows you


Good thanks you, daughter any better,i dont have any inverts anymore, i havent been on here in ages only last few days ive been popping on.


----------



## selina20

Shandy said:


> Good thanks you, daughter any better,i dont have any inverts anymore, i havent been on here in ages only last few days ive been popping on.


Shes getting there bless her think she had a bit of a viral infection


----------



## Brandan Smith

Bloody hell i remember when she was ill ages ago.


----------



## selina20

Shandy said:


> Bloody hell i remember when she was ill ages ago.


This is a new thing hun. Shes been ill for about 2 weeks now. Her bum went so red and sore and even blistered. The drs just couldnt be bothered with her and it properly peed me off.


----------



## Brandan Smith

its not on is it.


----------



## selina20

Shandy said:


> its not on is it.


I phoned them and they had no appointments and they said a dr would phone me. They phoned me at 1pm and said the prescription for a special cream would be available in an hr. Mark went there to collect it and the surgery had closed at 1pm for training grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Brandan Smith

They a waste of time bugs me because never everything you talk to is a robot lol


----------



## selina20

Shandy said:


> They a waste of time bugs me because never everything you talk to is a robot lol


Or treat you like a hypochondriac. All i get well if its that serious go to A&E. If i thought it was that serious i wouldnt of bothered phoning you


----------



## Brandan Smith

Everywhere you ring its press 1 for so n so press 2 for by time you have gone though it all you might aswell of gone there in person


----------



## selina20

Shandy said:


> Everywhere you ring its press 1 for so n so press 2 for by time you have gone though it all you might aswell of gone there in person


Yup lol


----------



## Jonb1982

Hello invert lovers!


----------



## Brandan Smith

hello jon1982 off too leaping lizards tomorrow instead now.


----------



## Jonb1982

Shandy said:


> hello jon1982 off too leaping lizards tomorrow instead now.


Cool, was just gonna ask if you had been or not lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

oh my god. 

just watched cars 2

:blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> oh my god.
> 
> just watched cars 2
> 
> :blush:


Haha I saw it at Cinema! Its not that bad lol

Im currently watchin Happy Feet!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Haha I saw it at Cinema! Its not that bad lol
> 
> Im currently watchin Happy Feet!


that's another good film.
with the mexican penguins 

isn't there a new happy feet ??

march of the penguins is far better


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> that's another good film.
> with the mexican penguins
> 
> isn't there a new happy feet ??
> 
> march of the penguins is far better


Yes there is a 2nd one!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Yes there is a 2nd one!


i don't see how
number one finished and they all got back and they danced

finito, no cliffhangers. NUFIN'


----------



## Brandan Smith

im gunna watch twilight tonight and warrior


----------



## 8and6

just watched Immortals, cracking movie :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> just watched Immortals, cracking movie :2thumb:


the new thing, yeah ?


----------



## selina20

I watched RIO the other day and actually enjoyed it hahaha


----------



## Jonb1982

Shandy said:


> im gunna watch twilight tonight and warrior


Saw breaking dawn last sat, didnt think much of it to be fair!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Saw breaking dawn last sat, didnt think much of it to be fair!


hmm...

i'm going to ignore that one :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

dont spoil it for me  haha will keep are lass quite for and hour or so lol.


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> the new thing, yeah ?



yeh, Theseus and the Minotaur and all that, great movie, up there with SPAAAAAAARTAAAAAAAAA!

PS i tried watching Twighlight, the first one, and got so sick of all the Romance and Bromance i gave up after 15 minutes....Dracula meets Dawsons Creek (i didnt like that either)


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> hmm...
> 
> i'm going to ignore that one :lol2:


I took the Mrs, wasnt my choice of film lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> yeh, Theseus and the Minotaur and all that, great movie, up there with SPAAAAAAARTAAAAAAAAA!
> 
> PS i tried watching Twighlight, the first one, and got so sick of all the Romance and Bromance i gave up after 15 minutes....Dracula meets Dawsons Creek (i didnt like that either)


aah sounds good. 

this looks good:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Black_Scorpion_(film)

twilight is bad. vampires are meant to be real men, not really into men


----------



## selina20

I finally got upto date on Twilight now i cant wait for the new one to come onto download lol


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> I finally got upto date on Twilight now i cant wait for the new one to come onto download lol


Tut tut!


----------



## spinnin_tom

when did you get P.metallica, jon ?


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Tut tut!


Well i cant go to the cinema cos of the kids lol


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> when did you get P.metallica, jon ?


Beginning of October mate!


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Well i cant go to the cinema cos of the kids lol


Ok ok, or you could try a babysitter lol!


----------



## Brandan Smith

p.mets are my least fav pokies


----------



## Brandan Smith

Has anyone here been to private school?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shandy said:


> Has anyone here been to private school?


nope



Jonb1982 said:


> Beginning of October mate!


cool. i'd rather subfusca


----------



## selina20

Shandy said:


> Has anyone here been to private school?


Yup lol


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> nope
> 
> 
> 
> cool. i'd rather subfusca


Martin Goss has some lowland slings in!


----------



## Jonb1982

Is there anybody there lol?!


----------



## Brandan Smith

just watched warrior GREAT FILM!!


----------



## Jonb1982

Shandy said:


> just watched warrior GREAT FILM!!


Im watching x factor then im a celeb lol


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Hello peoples :flrt:_


----------



## kris74

Shandy said:


> p.mets are my least fav pokies


I just bought 5 A.mets


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Hello peoples :flrt:_


Hello person!


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> I just bought 5 A.mets


wrong genus


----------



## Jonb1982

kris74 said:


> I just bought 5 A.mets


Great stuff!


----------



## kris74

[email protected] said:


> just watched Immortals, cracking movie :2thumb:


Nice. I'm hoping that this is still on next year along with the rum diaries and the thing. I'm going for a film fest one day to get them all in to one sitting hopefully :2thumb:


----------



## kris74

Jonb1982 said:


> Great stuff!


Oh yes, and 2 GBB juves who are getting busy with the webbing as we speak :flrt:

My recently re-housed OBT has also been busy. Doing the other one tomorrow when I find a suitable branch to put in there. It's all go on the big webbers this week sure...1


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Martin Goss has some lowland slings in!


cool, he's at seas


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I'm actually really, really happy for no good reason:flrt:_

_ :lol2:_


----------



## Jonb1982

I just fed my 3 pokies this evening, I do get excited, I love the way they stalk and chase their prey!


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm actually really, really happy for no good reason:flrt:_
> 
> _ :lol2:_


Is that cos Tyler isnt here!?


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> wrong genus


Maybe so but this is the right genius..... Converting it now!

genius...


----------



## _emmie_x_

Jonb1982 said:


> Is that cos Tyler isnt here!?


_Oh yeah, he got banned I forgot :lol2: _

_Why did he get banned? he told me but I forgot that as well :blush:_


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> I just fed my 3 pokies this evening, I do get excited, I love the way they stalk and chase their prey!


they are smart, for spiders


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Oh yeah, he got banned I forgot :lol2: _
> 
> _Why did he get banned? he told me but I forgot that as well :blush:_


because he said something about touching things.. yeah ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

am i a like whore ?


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Oh yeah, he got banned I forgot :lol2: _
> 
> _Why did he get banned? he told me but I forgot that as well :blush:_


Perma ban?

A few cans Tom in answer to your question in the other thread!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Perma ban?
> 
> A few cans Tom in answer to your question in the other thread!


 
2 day

oh, nothing major


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> 2 day
> 
> oh, nothing major


Okey dokely


----------



## 8and6

just watched The Thing, great remake, the lad playing the Yank even looked a little like Kurt Russel :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

[email protected] said:


> just watched The Thing, great remake, the lad playing the Yank even looked a little like Kurt Russel :lol2:


You need to watch some quality tv steve, im a celeb!


----------



## 8and6

in answer to the previous question, he got a point for totally inappropriate language for a family forum, but unfortunately he has lots of other instances, so he got an automatic ban


----------



## Jonb1982

[email protected] said:


> in answer to the previous question, he got a point for totally inappropriate language for a family forum, but unfortunately he has lots of other instances, so he got an automatic ban


Ok boss, I gathered he had said something naughty when u quoted all the little stars lol


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning chums!


----------



## Brandan Smith

good morning !


----------



## Jonb1982

Shandy said:


> good morning !


Hows you?

Im going to a birthday party in an hour ugh! Lol


----------



## Brandan Smith

im good thanks you..
and why so early??


----------



## Jonb1982

Shandy said:


> im good thanks you..
> and why so early??


Yeah not bad, had a few too many sherberts last night, so a little ropey today!

Im taking my son to the birthday party its his school friend, so 2 hours of screaming kids!


----------



## kris74

Jonb1982 said:


> Yeah not bad, had a few too many sherberts last night, so a little ropey today!
> 
> Im taking my son to the birthday party its his school friend, so 2 hours of screaming kids!


Just what the doctor ordered with a few too many sherbets head haha. I'm still in bed. Think this has been my longest lie in for months. Got to sleep around half 1 I think, awake at half 9, 8 hours....bah


----------



## Jonb1982

kris74 said:


> Just what the doctor ordered with a few too many sherbets head haha. I'm still in bed. Think this has been my longest lie in for months. Got to sleep around half 1 I think, awake at half 9, 8 hours....bah


Lie in? Never heard of one of them!


----------



## kris74

Jonb1982 said:


> Lie in? Never heard of one of them!


I know mate, I've been caning the overtime at work for 2 months now, working days off and the like...makes you wonder why we bother then you look at the shiny new 40 inch HD Toshiba up on the wall and it all of a sudden seems worth it...win!


----------



## spinnin_tom

ola people !


----------



## selina20

Iv been up since 6am. My son decided he wanted to try and go work with his dad lol


----------



## JustJack

selina20 said:


> Iv been up since 6am. My son decided he wanted to try and go work with his dad lol


Ahahaha :lol2:

How's Jess doing?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> ola people !


Hello!



selina20 said:


> Iv been up since 6am. My son decided he wanted to try and go work with his dad lol


Ouch thats early for a sunday morning!


----------



## selina20

Trootle said:


> Ahahaha :lol2:
> 
> How's Jess doing?


Shes doing well bless her still sore tho



Jonb1982 said:


> Ouch thats early for a sunday morning!


You kinda get used to it with kids lol


----------



## Jonb1982

Party done thank god lol


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Party done thank god lol


What party?


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> What party?


Took my son to his friends bday party this morning! 1030 start lol


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Took my son to his friends bday party this morning! 1030 start lol


Thats a bit early lol

Cant believe Gary Speed is dead :gasp::gasp:


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Thats a bit early lol
> 
> Cant believe Gary Speed is dead :gasp::gasp:


Thats awful news, he was only 42


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Thats awful news, he was only 42


I know only saw him on the TV yesterday


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> I know only saw him on the TV yesterday


Suicide apparently according to the guardian!


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Suicide apparently according to the guardian!


Yea he hung himself :gasp:


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> Yea he hung himself :gasp:


Awful for his family and all concerned, I assume the reasons will all come out in the papers


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Awful for his family and all concerned, I assume the reasons will all come out in the papers


As usual and it will only be a matter of time before some page 3 girl comes forward and tells about a sordid affair with him lol


----------



## Biggys

Guess who's back


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Guess who's back


who? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Guess who's back


You mean Robbie is rejoining Take That again?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> who? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Meeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!! :lol2:



Jonb1982 said:


> You mean Robbie is rejoining Take That again?


Nope 

Sorry to crush your dreams dude :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Meeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> Sorry to crush your dreams dude :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Im taking bets on when the perma ban will arrive

Anybody fancy 6/1 for within the next week!?
:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Im taking bets on when the perma ban will arrive
> 
> Anybody fancy 6/1 for within the next week!?
> :lol2:


It's bound to arrive really isn't it, without going into a whole slagging match here, I personally dind't think it was that bad, but someone did I got banned big whoop wanna fight about it ? :lol2:

I'm going to try and be good for a while, I done quite well tbh, I think I went 2-3 months with out a warning or infraction :blush:

Can I place a bet on myself ? :hmm:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> It's bound to arrive really isn't it, without going into a whole slagging match here, I personally dind't think it was that bad, but someone did I got banned big whoop wanna fight about it ? :lol2:
> 
> I'm going to try and be good for a while, I done quite well tbh, I think I went 2-3 months with out a warning or infraction :blush:
> 
> Can I place a bet on myself ? :hmm:


Erm no cos I could find myself seriously out of pocket!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Erm no cos I could find myself seriously out of pocket!


Dammit, I was gunna stick a grand on the fact I will, then go on a Rampage :lol2:

unless the mods bet like 2k I wont, and I get away with it, then I would be in the shizzle :shock:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I feel suddenly depressed again _


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I feel suddenly depressed again _


----------



## kris74

Sickener about Gary Speed like. Wonder why he did it?


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Sickener about Gary Speed like. Wonder why he did it?


You sir have a PM : victory:


----------



## snasha_d

Ever so slighty maybe kinda bought a new sling today :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

kris74 said:


> Sickener about Gary Speed like. Wonder why he did it?


Agreed mate, awful stuff!




snasha_d said:


> Ever so slighty maybe kinda bought a new sling today :blush:



Oooh what you got?


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Agreed mate, awful stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh what you got?


L.Para :flrt:
I was forced to buy it :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> L.Para :flrt:
> I was forced to buy it :lol2:


:blush::lol2:

I also got a new spider 

A Emerald Skeleton


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> :blush::lol2:
> 
> I also got a new spider
> 
> A Emerald Skeleton


A good day all round for everyone then :flrt:
what you calling it?? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> A good day all round for everyone then :flrt:
> what you calling it?? :lol2:


Indeed :flrt:

and It's being called Skeletor :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Indeed :flrt:
> 
> and It's being called Skeletor :lol2:


Now that is an awesome name :no1:
have you had a good weekend?


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Now that is an awesome name :no1:
> have you had a good weekend?




I have had a bloody awesome weekend :flrt:

you ? :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Afternoon everyone, no-one, someone?

:lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I have had a bloody awesome weekend :flrt:
> 
> you ? :lol2:


I have had a blinking fantastic weekend :no1:
also got meet my new nephew :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Afternoon everyone, no-one, someone?
> 
> :lol2:


Afternoon mate, haven't seen you about on here for a while :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Ah, I've been busy with this that and the other, and couldn't be bothered with the forum for a while, so never bothered posting :lol2:

Hows you dude?


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> I have had a blinking fantastic weekend :no1:
> also got meet my new nephew :flrt:


Awwwww 

I have some amazing cookies aswell :mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Awwwww
> 
> I have some amazing cookies aswell :mf_dribble::lol2:


I want cookies :whip:
although i do have some lindor which are amazing :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> I want cookies :whip:
> although i do have some lindor which are amazing :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Get some then 


and they are pretty amazing yes


----------



## snowgoose

My new toy :flrt:

Can't wait for it to arrive so I can start burning


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> image
> 
> My new toy :flrt:
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive so I can start burning


I don't know what it is, but I want it :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Get some then
> 
> 
> and they are pretty amazing yes


I will get some cookies when i go food shopping :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> I will get some cookies when i go food shopping :mf_dribble:


Get them 

The white chocolate ones I have are amazing 

The quadrulple belgian chocolate ones are out of this world though :mf_dribble:

:lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

it's a pyrography machine 

( Basically the tip heats up and you burn images into wood, or paper or leather )

( not my images, but an idea of what can be done )


























 Wasn't exactly cheap, but will be worth it


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Get them
> 
> The white chocolate ones I have are amazing
> 
> The quadrulple belgian chocolate ones are out of this world though :mf_dribble:
> 
> :lol2:


Where are these from?? tell me now :whip:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> it's a pyrography machine
> 
> ( Basically the tip heats up and you burn images into wood, or paper or leather )
> 
> ( not my images, but an idea of what can be done )
> 
> image
> 
> image
> image
> Wasn't exactly cheap, but will be worth it


That is awesome 

If you get good you should do some for a charge, I would pay you to do some bits of leather for my knifes to be made into sheaths  


snasha_d said:


> Where are these from?? tell me now :whip:


 
Sainsburys


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> That is awesome
> 
> If you get good you should do some for a charge, I would pay you to do some bits of leather for my knifes to be made into sheaths


I'm planning to, but it will be a while I think


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> it's a pyrography machine
> 
> ( Basically the tip heats up and you burn images into wood, or paper or leather )
> 
> ( not my images, but an idea of what can be done )
> 
> image
> 
> image
> image
> Wasn't exactly cheap, but will be worth it


cool.
i burned my name into a piece of wood, which i made a pencil out of... it's quite bad


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> That is awesome
> 
> If you get good you should do some for a charge, I would pay you to do some bits of leather for my knifes to be made into sheaths
> 
> 
> 
> Sainsburys


 
Awesome thats where i do my food shopping so i will have a butchers when i go on friday :flrt: Thank you


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I'm planning to, but it will be a while I think


Nice 

Well can only get better with practice mate 



snasha_d said:


> Awesome thats where i do my food shopping so i will have a butchers when i go on friday :flrt: Thank you


 Awesome


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Nice
> 
> Well can only get better with practice mate
> 
> 
> Awesome


Well I've had another burning pen for a while which I used to use and did a few burnings 

Some of my old work below;




























This one is just better cos the heat can be adjusted so burnings can be shaded and such 

Just hope it's as good as the reviews cos I won't be buying another one any time soon :lol:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Well I've had another burning pen for a while which I used to use and did a few burnings
> 
> Some of my old work below;
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> This one is just better cos the heat can be adjusted so burnings can be shaded and such
> 
> Just hope it's as good as the reviews cos I won't be buying another one any time soon :lol:


 
They are awesome mate


----------



## snowgoose

Thanks dude 

Hopefully the new ones will be better, just need to buy plenty of blanks first :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> Hopefully the new ones will be better, just need to buy plenty of blanks first :lol2:


Just go to a scrap yard and get some old smashed up chairs to practice on


----------



## spinnin_tom

if any body wants to know, i just ate a crap load of mussels and prawns.

i'm so glad i'm only allergic to lobster.. well, i'm not glad i have an allergy to lobster. i do lobster it though, it's too nice and i think the horrible illness for a week after is so worth it.


----------



## snowgoose

haha, scrap yard doesn't exist up here, I've got plenty of planks for practise though


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> if any body wants to know, i just ate a crap load of mussels and prawns.
> 
> i'm so glad i'm only allergic to lobster.. well, i'm not glad i have an allergy to lobster. i do lobster it though, it's too nice and i think the horrible illness for a week after is so worth it.


Nice...:|


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning internet people!


----------



## selina20

Morning Jon.

Grrr im so peed off my daughter needs a dr and iv been on hold with the dr for over an hr. Shes at high risk of infection grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jonb1982

Grrrrrr cant you just take her to A&E? Grrrrrr


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Grrrrrr cant you just take her to A&E? Grrrrrr


And say what my daughter has nappy rash???????


----------



## Jonb1982

Erm, I didnt know it was nappy rash!


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Erm, I didnt know it was nappy rash!


yea just severe nappy rash that needs a GP to take a look lol


----------



## Jonb1982

Ah..............


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> Ah..............


No reply from NHS direct either. FFS i give up lol


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> No reply from NHS direct either. FFS i give up lol


That is pretty poor to be honest!


Cake her in sudacrem!


----------



## selina20

Jonb1982 said:


> That is pretty poor to be honest!
> 
> 
> Cake her in sudacrem!


have been doing for the past week but its now split open and blistered grrrrrrr


----------



## Jonb1982

selina20 said:


> have been doing for the past week but its now split open and blistered grrrrrrr


Ugh, poor little thing, good luck with Doctors then!


----------



## Paul c 1

selina20 said:


> have been doing for the past week but its now split open and blistered grrrrrrr




Bless her .... Bepanthen is the stuff we use and swear by ... it's the doggers!

Nappy rash is always worse when they're teething, hope you get her sorted ou.
-P


----------



## vivalabam

I had 4 hours sleep, I'm well tired.  Decided to sell most of my collection as well, I just don't have the time these days what with the mantids and uni work. 

I'm going to wait until the weather gets better after Christmas then put them up for sale, sad times.


----------



## Jonb1982

vivalabam said:


> I had 4 hours sleep, I'm well tired.  Decided to sell most of my collection as well, I just don't have the time these days what with the mantids and uni work.
> 
> I'm going to wait until the weather gets better after Christmas then put them up for sale, sad times.


everything? T's and mantids?

Shame!


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> everything? T's and mantids?
> 
> Shame!


I'm keeping the mantids, selling half the spiders, only keeping the brachys, some grammies and my pokie I think.


----------



## Brandan Smith

poor things animals are for life not just for christmas.


----------



## Jonb1982

Shandy said:


> poor things animals are for life not just for christmas.


Lol


Did you go to leaping lizards yesterday?


----------



## Brandan Smith

lol ye mate nocturnal room wasnt open


----------



## Jonb1982

Shandy said:


> lol ye mate nocturnal room wasnt open


I dont think ive ever seen it open! Had they moved the inverts?


----------



## Brandan Smith

it was abit all over the place tbh.


----------



## vivalabam

Shandy said:


> poor things animals are for life not just for christmas.


Hey I've had them a long time! I've just realised what ones I like and which ones I don't like. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I really want more P. cambridgei, P. irminia, P. pulcher and baboon species but I can't find any for a reasonable price _


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I really want more P. cambridgei, P. irminia, P. pulcher and baboon species but I can't find any for a reasonable price _


There is going to be loads of cambridgei for sale in the near future lol


----------



## selina20

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I really want more P. cambridgei, P. irminia, P. pulcher and baboon species but I can't find any for a reasonable price _


i just bought a 2 inch P.pulcher for £15 posted.

Oh and very funny lol

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/783784-2-crazy-old-women-c-5.html#post9316468


----------



## vivalabam

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I really want more P. cambridgei, P. irminia, P. pulcher and baboon species but I can't find any for a reasonable price _


I have 5 Cambridgei 2 pulcher and a irminia I no longer want... :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Kerry I want those millipedes you are selling :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Kerry I want those millipedes you are selling :lol2:


I've had so much interest in them, I never knew millipedes were so popular, I think I've chosen the wrong invert to breed! :lol2: No one wants my stupid mantids. :whip:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I've had so much interest in them, I never knew millipedes were so popular, I think I've chosen the wrong invert to breed! :lol2: No one wants my stupid mantids. :whip:


Have the A.Gigas gone? Don't think I can afford the others or even the gigas


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Have the A.Gigas gone? Don't think I can afford the others or even the gigas


There's people that want them all, which will be better for me!


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> There's people that want them all, which will be better for me!


Could you PM me about the gigas babies? Would love some! And 'should' be able to afford a few!


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Could you PM me about the gigas babies? Would love some! And 'should' be able to afford a few!


I will do if I find some! I want to get the adults out the way first then I can go digging, I don't like to upset the peace too much! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> I will do if I find some! I want to get the adults out the way first then I can go digging, I don't like to upset the peace too much! :lol2:


Ahaha alright :lol2:

If you have any and there not to much they could go in with the mantids??

And I will put it past Harry, I saw on the for sale thread, your selling the pots to? Might have to get a few! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Ahaha alright :lol2:
> 
> If you have any and there not to much they could go in with the mantids??
> 
> And I will put it past Harry, I saw on the for sale thread, your selling the pots to? Might have to get a few! :lol2:


Worth it! :lol2: They are handy little pots, we keep ours in these for aaaages! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Worth it! :lol2: They are handy little pots, we keep ours in these for aaaages! :lol2:


Even though I have laods of pots don't have the netting etc.. So would be easier!

So 5 pots £2.50, might have to get another 5 Congos then maybe more pots -_- :lol2:

How much would babie millies be and you got any FF cultures? Cheeers :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Trootle said:


> Even though I have laods of pots don't have the netting etc.. So would be easier!
> 
> So 5 pots £2.50, might have to get another 5 Congos then maybe more pots -_- :lol2:
> 
> How much would babie millies be and you got any FF cultures? Cheeers :2thumb:


Not sure, depends how many babies I can dig out! If there's loads I'll be selling them cheaper than if we only have a couple. 

No we don't we haven't got enough for our selves, we had 3 pots full on friday, went to feed on saturday and they had all died, so the congos are in the process of eating each other... :blush:


----------



## JustJack

vivalabam said:


> Not sure, depends how many babies I can dig out! If there's loads I'll be selling them cheaper than if we only have a couple.
> 
> No we don't we haven't got enough for our selves, we had 3 pots full on friday, went to feed on saturday and they had all died, so the congos are in the process of eating each other... :blush:


Ahh fair enough... Hmm I will need to get some flies, or they will eat each other but its a expensive snack!

Really just want to buy like 20 and put them all in together bar a few and see how it goes...

And aww ok! Hope you have loads :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

I have just set up some fruit fly cultures, they are only the flyingones though. :lol2:

Good evening peeps.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> I have just set up some fruit fly cultures, they are only the flyingones though. :lol2:
> 
> Good evening peeps.


Oooh  Will you be selling excess flies in the coming weeks?

And hello Dee!

Long time no speak, how have you been?


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> I have just set up some fruit fly cultures, they are only the flyingones though. :lol2:
> 
> Good evening peeps.


 
Hello, i thought you werent coming here anymore!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

Trootle said:


> Oooh  Will you be selling excess flies in the coming weeks?
> 
> And hello Dee!
> 
> Long time no speak, how have you been?


Can do if you would like jack.



Jonb1982 said:


> Hello, i thought you werent coming here anymore!!


I stayed away for a bit, I have no willpower. Managed ot sort a lot of stuff out so got a bit bored. :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> Can do if you would like jack.
> 
> 
> I stayed away for a bit, I have no willpower. Managed ot sort a lot of stuff out so got a bit bored. :blush:


ok lol

Speaking of will power this is my fourth week of not smoking!!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> ok lol
> 
> Speaking of will power this is my fourth week of not smoking!!!!


that is very good. *pats you on the head*


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> Can do if you would like jack.
> 
> 
> I stayed away for a bit, I have no willpower. Managed ot sort a lot of stuff out so got a bit bored. :blush:


Ooooh well I will see if I can get a few quid together :


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> that is very good. *pats you on the head*


Awww fanks


----------



## Biggys

Hello, how is evereyone ?


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Hello, how is evereyone ?


Alright pal, coming towards the end of my two weeks off work 

What about yourself?


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Alright pal, coming towards the end of my two weeks off work
> 
> What about yourself?


Aww that sucks dude 

and I'm bloody great thanks mate, haven't been this happy in a while 

When you back off to work bud ?


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Aww that sucks dude
> 
> and I'm bloody great thanks mate, haven't been this happy in a while
> 
> When you back off to work bud ?


Why you so happy?

Back thursday morning!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Why you so happy?
> 
> Back thursday morning!


 
I dunno dude, everything is just going well with everything :lol: 


and awww that sucks :|


----------



## Brandan Smith

Any supernatural lovers here?


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> Any supernatural lovers here?


 
Wouldn't trying to have s.......no lets not even go there...:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> Awww fanks


How come you gave up smoking? Not that it is a bad thing.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> How come you gave up smoking? Not that it is a bad thing.


Id just had enough, its antisocial, makes you stink, its bad for you and its expensive! Lol


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> ok lol
> 
> Speaking of will power this is my fourth week of not smoking!!!!


What's your secret to quiting??


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> What's your secret to quiting??


I used tabex, I bought some off the net!


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> I used tabex, I bought some off the net!


Thank you very much I shall google them :notworthy:


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> Thank you very much I shall google them :notworthy:


Its not available in Uk yet you have to order from abroad, but id tried loads of other things and none worked and they dont contain nicotine either its all herbal so you arent just getting your craving from elsewhere like patches etc!


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Its not available in Uk yet you have to order from abroad, but id tried loads of other things and none worked and they dont contain nicotine either its all herbal so you arent just getting your craving from elsewhere like patches etc!


Are they expensive? I need to quit :whip:


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> Are they expensive? I need to quit :whip:


15 quid ish for 100, I didnt take as many as it said to and I still have some left!


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> 15 quid ish for 100, I didnt take as many as it said to and I still have some left!


Awesome :2thumb: thank you very much :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> Awesome :2thumb: thank you very much :flrt:


Well good luck!

Its gone quiet in here lol


----------



## JustJack

Im here


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Well good luck!
> 
> Its gone quiet in here lol


I will need more than luck haha

It always has a quiet time in here :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Im here


Well dont sit there in the corner quiet!

Open ya gob lol


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I'm lurking..._


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm lurking..._


Hello lurker!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Well dont sit there in the corner quiet!
> 
> Open ya gob lol


Typing doesnt require me to open my gob  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Typing doesnt require me to open my gob  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You know what I mean, smarty pants lol


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> You know what I mean, smarty pants lol


Course I do! I'm smart your not  :whistling2:


----------



## kris74

I'm watching Shogun on me new telly....Richard Chamberlains' beard is truly heroic.


----------



## Jonb1982

kris74 said:


> I'm watching Shogun on me new telly....Richard Chamberlains' beard is truly heroic.


Haha im watching im a celeb on my old telly!


----------



## JustJack

I'm a celeb!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> I'm a celeb!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jugs!


----------



## kris74

I had to have a drink of some lasses morphine at work today after moving my old telly yesterday. The thing weighs a ton and I'm not meant to lift heavy things. Thought I might get away with it....Fail, completely screwed my back again!


----------



## JustJack

kris74 said:


> I had to have a drink of some lasses morphine at work today after moving my old telly yesterday. The thing weighs a ton and I'm not meant to lift heavy things. Thought I might get away with it....Fail, completely screwed my back again!


Emily and Jessica in a bikini.. Makes it worth watching :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Just told my dad I'm getting a rough throated monitor, he hit the roof :blush::lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Just told my dad I'm getting a rough throated monitor, he hit the roof :blush::lol2:


well i will happily look after it instead :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> well i will happily look after it instead :flrt:


 Noooooooooooo 

Well at first I was like dad do you recon we have room for aanother viv he went, what have you brought now, I I said I was thinking about getting the monitor, and he was getting well emotional bless him :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Noooooooooooo
> 
> Well at first I was like dad do you recon we have room for aanother viv he went, what have you brought now, I I said I was thinking about getting the monitor, and he was getting well emotional bless him :lol2:


 Oh dear :lol2: 
but did he eventually say yes??


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Oh dear :lol2:
> but did he eventually say yes??


 He said no, so I said, and who worked his ass off for the money :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> He said no, so I said, and who worked his ass off for the money :whistling2::lol2:


 and he may still say no to you :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> and he may still say no to you :lol2:


He will, but then I could always just ignore him


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> He will, but then I could always just ignore him


And get in trouble hahahahahahaha


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I am now a T whisper-er :whistling2:_

_I put up a thread about my slings not webbing and now I have one sling who has webbed up the whole tub :flrt:_


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> And get in trouble hahahahahahaha


 
Maybe :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Maybe :lol2:


 not maybe, definately!!!!


----------



## _emmie_x_

snasha_d said:


> not maybe, definately!!!!


_When isn't she in trouble? :whistling2:_


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning!


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Maybe :lol2:


Just tell him its either that or 10 black widows....!


----------



## 8and6

kris74 said:


> Just tell him its either that or 10 black widows....!


and just how would a minor get a DWA licence ? :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

[email protected] said:


> and just how would a minor get a DWA licence ? :lol2:


 You can get hold of anything these days just need to know the right people!!!!


Anyway afternoon peeps, what a miserable wet and windy day!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

It is seriously cold here.


----------



## JustJack

Need some more egg crates :lol2:

400 roaches need ALOT of crates haha


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Need some more egg crates :lol2:
> 
> 400 roaches need ALOT of crates haha


I want some red runners, im sick of crickets!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> I want some red runners, im sick of crickets!


I HATE crickets! Spent the other night with a huge adult female sleeping on me -_- :bash:

Thats why I have dubias


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> I HATE crickets! Spent the other night with a huge adult female sleeping on me -_- :bash:
> 
> Thats why I have dubias


Lol I just need to find some, cant see any in classifieds!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Lol I just need to find some, cant see any in classifieds!


I will sell some soon  Got 300+ 100 adults etc for a sling :O :lol2:

Might have a few to sell now


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> I will sell some soon  Got 300+ 100 adults etc for a sling :O :lol2:
> 
> Might have a few to sell now


Turkistans?


----------



## JustJack

Dubias


----------



## TEENY

Hello peoples hows everyone today. Just finished work done school run and now waiting for hubby to come home so i can go pick up a couple of sub adult Emps


----------



## Dee_Williams

blimey. sounds like you have been busy.

i have 2 pheasants to pluck.


----------



## Jonb1982

TEENY said:


> Hello peoples hows everyone today. Just finished work done school run and now waiting for hubby to come home so i can go pick up a couple of sub adult Emps


Im good thanks, shame about the weather!

Its always exciting getting new inverts!


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> blimey. sounds like you have been busy.
> 
> i have 2 pheasants to pluck.


You silly plucker


----------



## TEENY

Dee_Williams said:


> blimey. sounds like you have been busy.
> 
> i have 2 pheasants to pluck.


I love plucking birds, there is something really theraputic about it



Jonb1982 said:


> Im good thanks, shame about the weather!
> 
> Its always exciting getting new inverts!


It is indeed, i have managed to wangle a pair with thier enclosure for the princely sum of £20, i haven't seen them or enclosure but i have a gut feeling it is going to be a bargain


----------



## Paul c 1

Jonb1982 said:


> I want some red runners, im sick of crickets!



I hate crickets with a passion .. smelly horrible things they are .... get yourself a good Roach starter colony and you'll never look back.

Breeding your own feeders is the way forward!
-P


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> You silly plucker


:lol2:



TEENY said:


> I love plucking birds, there is something really theraputic about it
> 
> 
> It is indeed, i have managed to wangle a pair with thier enclosure for the princely sum of £20, i haven't seen them or enclosure but i have a gut feeling it is going to be a bargain


it is but the fluff goes all over the place. sigh.

blimey that sounds like a mega bargain! go you!


----------



## Jonb1982

Paul c 1 said:


> I hate crickets with a passion .. smelly horrible things they are .... get yourself a good Roach starter colony and you'll never look back.
> 
> Breeding your own feeders is the way forward!
> -P


Ive just managed to source a starter colony thanks to Dee! Should arrive friday!


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> Ive just managed to source a starter colony thanks to Dee! Should arrive friday!


royal mail dependent. gulp.


----------



## TEENY

Paul c 1 said:


> I hate crickets with a passion .. smelly horrible things they are .... get yourself a good Roach starter colony and you'll never look back.
> 
> Breeding your own feeders is the way forward!
> -P


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew i just cannot stand the thought of them in the house incase they escape !!!



Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> it is but the fluff goes all over the place. sigh.
> 
> blimey that sounds like a mega bargain! go you!


I know but there is something about it starting off like a bird, then finishing looking like food lol
I think it is going to turn out to be a bargain, the scorps are woth that so the enclosure is a bonus lol


----------



## Paul c 1

TEENY said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew i just cannot stand the thought of them in the house incase they escape !!!


I've never had an escapee yet and Dubia's can't climb ... although I used to have crix running all over the place when I used them.
-P


----------



## Dee_Williams

dubias CAN climb, just not very well.


----------



## TEENY

Paul c 1 said:


> I've never had an escapee yet and Dubia's can't climb ... although I used to have crix running all over the place when I used them.
> -P


They can climb !!!



Dee_Williams said:


> dubias CAN climb, just not very well.


seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



I just got back the emps are HUGE and are in a 2foot tank with blacklight aaaaaaaand he gave me a free spider as he was scared of it, i gots myself another Camb


----------



## Dee_Williams

Go you! Awesome haul hon!


----------



## spinnin_tom

is anybody selling anything ?
i've trawled through classifieds, found nothing


----------



## Dee_Williams

like what?


----------



## spinnin_tom

TEENY said:


> They can climb !!!


not up plastic and glass ?

dee- spiders/scorpions etc


----------



## spinnin_tom

teeny- get the uv light off of them. they see mainly in the uv spectrum so that light will be blinding


----------



## Paul c 1

spinnin_tom said:


> is anybody selling anything ?
> i've trawled through classifieds, found nothing


It's the time of year mate ... many people are reluctant to post due to the cold temps.
-P


----------



## Dee_Williams

spinnin_tom said:


> not up plastic and glass ?
> 
> dee- spiders/scorpions etc


they can climb rough plastic. and wires for heatmats............


----------



## spinnin_tom

Paul c 1 said:


> It's the time of year mate ... many people are reluctant to post due to the cold temps.
> -P


ah well, t'was worth asking 



Dee_Williams said:


> they can climb rough plastic. and wires for heatmats............


yeah


----------



## Paul c 1

Dee_Williams said:


> they can climb rough plastic. and wires for heatmats............


That's true .... but the sides of an 80ltr RUB is an obstacle they will not overcome .... the general consensus is simply if they are housed correctly in a tall storage tub, there should be peace of mind that there certainly won't be any escaping.
-P


----------



## spinnin_tom

i forget to put the lid on my roaches some times. only ever found one adult male out of the tub because i dropped it :LP


----------



## Dee_Williams

Because I am a ditz a few of mine wandered up the heat mat cable and were lurking in various places. Including the shower tray when my o/h went for a shower. Oooops. :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Hello friends lol


----------



## TEENY

spinnin_tom said:


> not up plastic and glass ?
> 
> dee- spiders/scorpions etc


Yes they can if it is rough ( eg it has a little dust/dirt/water scale) on it



spinnin_tom said:


> teeny- get the uv light off of them. they see mainly in the uv spectrum so that light will be blinding


Mate already there, none of my inverts are under lights they all seem quite happy with it that way, although this isn't a uv light, it is like a black lightbulb, dunno where he got it from it hasn't even been plugged in here, if they need a little heat then i will use a mat on the side, if i want to see them better i will open the lid. I have been doing this a while now young grasshopper


----------



## Biggys

TEENY said:


> I have been doing this a while now young grasshopper


:lolsign:


----------



## Jonb1982

Night drunk blurgh


----------



## TEENY

Biggys said:


> :lolsign:


Do i amuse you sire ????



Jonb1982 said:


> Night drunk blurgh


Drunk ??? I say what a splendid idea, it just so happens that i have a bottle of something that smells like paintstripper in the kitchen......lets do it


----------



## spinnin_tom

TEENY said:


> Mate already there, none of my inverts are under lights they all seem quite happy with it that way, although this isn't a uv light, it is like a black lightbulb, dunno where he got it from it hasn't even been plugged in here, if they need a little heat then i will use a mat on the side, if i want to see them better i will open the lid. I have been doing this a while now young grasshopper


blacklight is ultra violet.

and well done


----------



## Biggys

TEENY said:


> Do i amuse you sire ????


You do indeed


----------



## TEENY

spinnin_tom said:


> blacklight is ultra violet.
> 
> and well done


This isn't a uv blacklight it is literally a black bulb, looks to be a normal bulb just painted black i didn't know that bog standard bulbs were uv ??
and thanks for the well done, i think i do pretty well


----------



## kris74

I calculate all my overtime for the December pay and I see a Custom Aquaria order in the near future... Gonna get my H.lividum a nice tall tank to live in, maybe 9x9x18 and some jazzy sling enclosures, oh yes...


----------



## TEENY

kris74 said:


> I calculate all my overtime for the December pay and I see a Custom Aquaria order in the near future... Gonna get my H.lividum a nice tall tank to live in, maybe 9x9x18 and some jazzy sling enclosures, oh yes...


Oooh nice. I saw someone using the most ingenius sling enclsures for arboreal slings earlier, he was using toothpick tubs ....... pure genius


----------



## kris74

TEENY said:


> Oooh nice. I saw someone using the most ingenius sling enclsures for arboreal slings earlier, he was using toothpick tubs ....... pure genius


Tooth pick tubs....Damn!

I was and still am going to be making my own acrylic ones but I fancy some nice glass ones as well. I want a 3 footer for my H.gigas. I'll keep my drier species in Exo fauns. SPeaking of which I have another OBT to house tomorrow. I was going to do it last week but it was throwing a massive wobbler. The other one was fine but this wee git just wasn't having it. Made me giggle so I fed it a big fat roach and left it where it was for a little while longer :flrt:


----------



## TEENY

kris74 said:


> Tooth pick tubs....Damn!
> 
> I was and still am going to be making my own acrylic ones but I fancy some nice glass ones as well. I want a 3 footer for my H.gigas. I'll keep my drier species in Exo fauns. SPeaking of which I have another OBT to house tomorrow. I was going to do it last week but it was throwing a massive wobbler. The other one was fine but this wee git just wasn't having it. Made me giggle so I fed it a big fat roach and left it where it was for a little while longer :flrt:


Aw i love it when they stress out lol
These two new scorps are great, really active atm as they have just got here so all sounds/lights/vibrations are different. Not expecting to see them often after the weekend so making the most of it lol


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

morning.


----------



## Jonb1982

Im starving, mcdonalds breakfast coming up i think!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

BORED


off to buy mice for my 5 worms in a while.
might even buy a snake, or a fish O: that'd be cool

jon- i hardly ever had mcdonalds breakfast. pancakes win and the hash browns.. oh my god.

can i have some ?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> BORED
> 
> 
> off to buy mice for my 5 worms in a while.
> might even buy a snake, or a fish O: that'd be cool
> 
> jon- i hardly ever had mcdonalds breakfast. pancakes win and the hash browns.. oh my god.
> 
> can i have some ?


 
no...


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> no...


but, but, but...

HATE YOU :'(


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> but, but, but...
> 
> HATE YOU :'(


 
id post you a hash brown but i reckon it will be cold by the time it gets there lol!!


----------



## Bagger293

I was going to say something in here the other day but I got caught up doing something else....

Now it's pages on from where it was and I can't remember what it was.


Got a G.pulchra coming in the post tomorrow =]


----------



## JustJack

Afternoon inverty people


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Afternoon inverty people


Hellooooo!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Hellooooo!


Helllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## TEENY

Off to work at 5


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Helllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


u ok mate?




TEENY said:


> Off to work at 5


 
Thats a rubbish time to start, what do you do?


----------



## vivalabam

Sending stuff out is hard work! It's taken me all day to send out 4 packages. :blush:


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> u ok mate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a rubbish time to start, what do you do?


Sooo bored!

Kerry found any baby millies yet?


----------



## spinnin_tom

i didn't mean to buy her, honest


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening!


----------



## JustJack

'ello


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> 'ello


U ok?

Im in a bad mood, watching spurs and losing 2 nil!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> U ok?
> 
> Im in a bad mood, watching spurs and losing 2 nil!


Tired and bored 

Ooooh football.. How fun! NOT


----------



## Jonb1982

Afternoon chums!


----------



## _emmie_x_

_10 days until the Hamm reptile expo :no1:_

_24 days until Christmas :no1:_

_25 days until I get 8 Ts :no1:_

_Cannot wait!_

:blush::lol2:​


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> _10 days until the Hamm reptile expo :no1:_
> 
> _24 days until Christmas :no1:_
> 
> _25 days until I get 8 Ts :no1:_
> 
> _Cannot wait!_
> 
> :blush::lol2:​


Rubbish

Rubbish

Cool


----------



## _emmie_x_

Jonb1982 said:


> Rubbish
> 
> Rubbish
> 
> Cool


_You sound just like my mom other than they are all rubbish to her :lol2:_


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> _You sound just like my mom other than they are all rubbish to her :lol2:_


Getting 8 T's isnt rubbish id be quite excited lol

What T's?


----------



## spinnin_tom

emmie... if you see garters at hamm, buy me one please.

what spiders are you getting?


----------



## _emmie_x_

Jonb1982 said:


> Getting 8 T's isnt rubbish id be quite excited lol
> 
> What T's?


_5 P. cambridgei, 2 P. pulcher and 1 P. irminia :blush:_

_But hopefully I'll get some Baboon species to and anything that takes my fancy at Hamm_



spinnin_tom said:


> emmie... if you see garters at hamm, buy me one please.
> 
> what spiders are you getting?


_Never knew you was in to that :whistling2::lol2:_


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> emmie... if you see garters at hamm, buy me one please.
> 
> what spiders are you getting?


Well if Emmie is taking orders ill have a Subfusca lowland please!


----------



## Brandan Smith

Ill have some books please and the little leaflets-contact details people give away please.


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Never knew you was in to that :whistling2::lol2:_


confused


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> confused



Google garter and ignore the snake pictures Tom


----------



## Bagger293

Hello everyone =]

My G.pulchra arrived today. It's missing a bit of a leg (a TSS special) but is rather large. The biggest T I own now actually =]

So, what's new in spider forum town?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Google garter and ignore the snake pictures Tom


oh. :blush:



Bagger293 said:


> Hello everyone =]
> 
> My G.pulchra arrived today. It's missing a bit of a leg (a TSS special) but is rather large. The biggest T I own now actually =]
> 
> So, what's new in spider forum town?


PICTURES

is that 3 you have now ?


----------



## Jonb1982

Bagger293 said:


> Hello everyone =]
> 
> My G.pulchra arrived today. It's missing a bit of a leg (a TSS special) but is rather large. The biggest T I own now actually =]
> 
> So, what's new in spider forum town?


What do you mean TSS special? Are they renowned for this happening?


----------



## Bagger293

Tis my third indeed Tom! And here's a pic!










I have a G.pulchripes coming next week that the gf doesn't know about!! =] I'll get a bad look for that one =]

Jonb1982 - TSS had a few in what they were calling 'Gimp sale' on Facey B. All missing appendages or parts of appendages. £30 each =] Might still have one if you are interested! =]


----------



## spinnin_tom

stuart, what appendage is broken/gimpy ??


----------



## Jonb1982

Bagger293 said:


> Tis my third indeed Tom! And here's a pic!
> 
> image
> 
> I have a G.pulchripes coming next week that the gf doesn't know about!! =] I'll get a bad look for that one =]
> 
> Jonb1982 - TSS had a few in what they were calling 'Gimp sale' on Facey B. All missing appendages or parts of appendages. £30 each =] Might still have one if you are interested! =]


Hahaha gimp sale, thats ace, im married to one, I dont need another!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Hahaha gimp sale, thats ace, im married to one, I dont need another!


haha i'm telling her (?) you said that.


my mum wants all the spazzy things.. she tries to get snakes with kinks..


----------



## Bagger293

spinnin_tom said:


> stuart, what appendage is broken/gimpy ??


It's the third leg on the right. It looks like the end of it is just hidden by being bent in the shot but it's actually missing. Doesn't seem to slow her down at all =] 

She went in under the cork bark pretty swift and hasn't come out again yet.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> It's the third leg on the right. It looks like the end of it is just hidden by being bent in the shot but it's actually missing. Doesn't seem to slow her down at all =]
> 
> She went in under the cork bark pretty swift and hasn't come out again yet.


aaw neat. i did wonder that was the one.

they do hide for some time before they pop out


----------



## Biggys

why do they make mini yoghurts, fool you aren't mini you are a teaspoon in a pot -_-


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> why do they make mini yoghurts, fool you aren't mini you are a teaspoon in a pot -_-


_You must have huge teaspoons then..._

_Mini yoghurts are amazing and perfect sized :flrt:_


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _You must have huge teaspoons then..._
> 
> _Mini yoghurts are amazing and perfect sized :flrt:_


No, I have normal sized teaspoons :lol2:

and they aren't, I'm loving yoghurts at the moment, I could eat it by the bucket load :blush:


----------



## Biggys

Anyone about today ? :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Anyone about today ? :lol2:


No you scared everyone away!!!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> No you scared everyone away!!!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh .


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Oh .


Hahaha :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Hahaha :whistling2:


How mean are you :gasp:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Good evening peeps. 
Is anyone wanting 2 h.spinifers at all? Not free, am not that nice.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> Good evening peeps.
> Is anyone wanting 2 h.spinifers at all? Not free, am not that nice.


Would if I could :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Trootle said:


> Would if I could :lol2:


helpful. :roll: :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> helpful. :roll: :lol2:


Verrrry 

If I had some money I could of


----------



## Dee_Williams

Trootle said:


> Verrrry
> 
> If I had some money I could of


sadly money is a requirement.


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Hello everyone_


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> sadly money is a requirement.


I know that hence the 'could of' :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Trootle said:


> I know that hence the 'could of' :lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> Good evening peeps.
> Is anyone wanting 2 h.spinifers at all? Not free, am not that nice.


What about almost free?


----------



## geckodelta

hey guys!


----------



## Biggys

wasabe paste on cake.....like a real man :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

I has my new toy 

Along with lots of leather scraps for practice


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> I has my new toy
> 
> Along with lots of leather scraps for practice


You making some nice leather chaps lol


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> You making some nice leather chaps lol


Was going to make a comment like this, but thought I'd be better off if I didn't :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

what is it with people on this forum with all the spamming and that lol


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> what is it with people on this forum with all the spamming and that lol


I dunno , but they shoudl be killed with fire :twisted:


----------



## Brandan Smith

im bored tonight lol.


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> im bored tonight lol.


 
I'm not 



Hope this helps.


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith

lol not really trying too find sum tunes too listen too.


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> lol not really trying too find sum tunes too listen too.


What you into ?


----------



## Bagger293

I actually *HATE* drying substrate!!! Grrrr!!


----------



## Jonb1982

Hello folks!


----------



## geckodelta

hey guys!:lol2: I too am after new tunes to listen to... as long as they are not.. pop, rap, emo, metal, indie, chart or like sad :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

geckodelta said:


> hey guys!:lol2: I too am after new tunes to listen to... as long as they are not.. pop, rap, emo, metal, indie, chart or like sad :2thumb:


What about a bit of Dolly Parton?


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> What about a bit of Dolly Parton?


im not even joking, I love dolly parton, I love all country music! :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

I


geckodelta said:


> im not even joking, I love dolly parton, I love all country music! :flrt:


Haha I dont mind some of it! My dad was a big fan so its rubbed off on me a bit!


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> I
> 
> Haha I dont mind some of it! My dad was a big fan so its rubbed off on me a bit!


haha I just love country full stop


----------



## JustJack

Yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Jonb1982

trootle said:


> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



yo yo yo,biatch


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> yo yo yo,biatch


Jon :gasp:

Hows ma homies doing? :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Long time no speak! 

Been busy, not had time to come on here, what's been going on?


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Long time no speak!
> 
> Been busy, not had time to come on here, what's been going on?


not much :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> not much :lol2:


How exciting. :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose




----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> image


Thats awesome


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> Thats awesome


Haha, I wouldn't say awesome myself, but it will do for a start


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> How exciting. :lol2:


I know right! what have you been up to? 
and jake! thats awesome!


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> I know right! what have you been up to?
> and jake! thats awesome!


Taking care of mantids, Cod and uni work... that's it really. :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> image


very nice, are you gonna sell this ?


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> very nice, are you gonna sell this ?


Haha, no. It's not good enough to sell, so will be going into my pile of practice pieces


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Haha, no. It's not good enough to sell, so will be going into my pile of practice pieces


if the £5 i put in the wash survives.. will you ?


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> if the £5 i put in the wash survives.. will you ?


As tempting as it is dude, I wouldn't feel happy selling it knowing it's not great.

This is my latest piece;


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> As tempting as it is dude, I wouldn't feel happy selling it knowing it's not great.
> 
> This is my latest piece;
> 
> image


that's very cool.


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> that's very cool.


Thanks, it's not quite finished.

The end needs trimming, then the leather finished and hole punched into it


----------



## geckodelta

Im in love with.... Tom, Jack, Tyler, Kerry, Jake and Jon :flrt:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Hey people_


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> Im in love with.... Tom, Jack, Tyler, Kerry, Jake and Jon :flrt:


WTF are you on? :lol2:



_emmie_x_ said:


> _Hey people_


:welcome:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Im in love with.... Tom, Jack, Tyler, Kerry, Jake and Jon :flrt:


You're in a good mood today. :lol2: 

I should be in bed really, but I woke up at 12 today and have been stuffing my face with sugar ever since, I can sense I won't be sleeping for a while! I may do some uni work, that always bored me to death...


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> WTF are you on? :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> :welcome:


Emmie....


vivalabam said:


> You're in a good mood today. :lol2:
> 
> I should be in bed really, but I woke up at 12 today and have been stuffing my face with sugar ever since, I can sense I won't be sleeping for a while! I may do some uni work, that always bored me to death...


and haha yes I am! been at dickens today  and nah beds boring!!! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> Emmie....
> 
> 
> and haha yes I am! been at dickens today  and nah beds boring!!! :lol2:


Not so boring when I have to be up at 8am. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Not so boring when I have to be up at 8am. :whistling2:


I have to be up at 5am... deal with it :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

vivalabam said:


> Not so boring when I have to be up at 8am. :whistling2:


_I have to be up at 5am  but I'm wide awake :lol2:_


----------



## geckodelta

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I have to be up at 5am  but I'm wide awake :lol2:_


same.. the excitement of speaking to you is keeping me from getting tired :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

geckodelta said:


> Im in love with.... Tom, Jack, Tyler, Kerry, Jake and Jon :flrt:


Awesome! weirdo!

Anyway

Afternoon people!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Im in love with.... Tom, Jack, Tyler, Kerry, Jake and Jon :flrt:


YAY love you too callum. no ****


----------



## Dee_Williams

you lot get worse you know.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> you lot get worse you know.


Your only jealous cos he doesnt love you


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> you lot get worse you know.


love you too, dee


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Hello people_

_I hate working, I'm sooooo tired  _
_my H. mac molted, my first T molt with me so at least I'm keeping them right :lol2:_


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Hello people_
> 
> _I hate working, I'm sooooo tired  _
> _my H. mac molted, my first T molt with me so at least I'm keeping them right :lol2:_


Awwwwww, im not at work now till sunday night!


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> Your only jealous cos he doesnt love you


No one loves me.  I am used to it. sniff. 



spinnin_tom said:


> love you too, dee


Except tom. :lol: :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> No one loves me.  I am used to it. sniff.
> 
> 
> 
> Except tom. :lol: :flrt:



Id rather have nobody love me! Lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Id rather have nobody love me! Lol


shut up, you .










it's me


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> shut up, you .
> 
> image
> 
> it's me


_I still agree with Jon, _
_I'd still rather have no one love me :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:_


----------



## snowgoose

I see your camera doesn't have a timer so you need to use a mirror to get a crap shot of yourself :lol2:

( I cannot stand pictures people take of themselves in mirrors :lol: )


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> I see your camera doesn't have a timer so you need to use a mirror to get a crap shot of yourself :lol2:
> 
> ( I cannot stand pictures people take of themselves in mirrors :lol: )


i forgot about that..
it does have a timer.
and i have a tripod.

back in 10

or not..


----------



## snowgoose

no need to take another, it just really annoys me.

Most cameras these days have some sort of timer, and I'm sure there is somewhere suitable in your house to stand the camera if you have no tripod


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> no need to take another, it just really annoys me.
> 
> Most cameras these days have some sort of timer, and I'm sure there is somewhere suitable in your house to stand the camera if you have no tripod


besides, those 3 pictures were very spur of the moment. pg went in my jeans so i thought trouser snake teeheehee


----------



## callum b

Helloooo 

Mr Tom, 

where have all your scorpions gone off your sig?? For a few months you were our self-prescribed Mr Scorpion and now I can only see 1 Hoffmannius (cough, get it right, you've already been warned by Bex lol) spinigerus. You used to have way more than that. And I've not seen you over on scorpion forum for aggggggess???


----------



## spinnin_tom

callum b said:


> Helloooo
> 
> Mr Tom,
> 
> where have all your scorpions gone off your sig?? For a few months you were our self-prescribed Mr Scorpion and now I can only see 1 Hoffmannius (cough, get it right, you've already been warned by Bex lol) spinigerus. You used to have way more than that. And I've not seen you over on scorpion forum for aggggggess???


Ola Callum.
I have 6 or 7, I started the Sig over whilst I was having a count up. I'm buying more at seas


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> shut up, you .
> 
> image
> 
> it's me


My god you look like Brains from thunderbirds!


----------



## Paul c 1

Jonb1982 said:


> My god you look like Brains from thunderbirds!


 
Haha brilliant!
-P


----------



## Spider jake

I think he looks cool with the snake on his shoulder !


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> My god you look like Brains from thunderbirds!


:notworthy:


----------



## Kamike

It's funny when people post a lot on forums and you make a mental image of what they look like in your head only to find out that they look nothing like their internet persona. Tom looks exactly like I imagined him to look though, his internet persona matches his looks. 

Who knew that annoying little ***** is an actual look


----------



## _emmie_x_

_Whats everyone up to?_


----------



## Biggys

Kamike said:


> It's funny when people post a lot on forums and you make a mental image of what they look like in your head only to find out that they look nothing like their internet persona. Tom looks exactly like I imagined him to look though, his internet persona matches his looks.
> 
> Who knew that annoying little ***** is an actual look


*s******s* :blush:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Kamike said:


> It's funny when people post a lot on forums and you make a mental image of what they look like in your head only to find out that they look nothing like their internet persona. Tom looks exactly like I imagined him to look though, his internet persona matches his looks.
> 
> Who knew that annoying little ***** is an actual look


_No one has ever looked like I imagined them :lol2:_

_I wonder what people imagine I look like? :gasp:_


----------



## spinnin_tom

Kamike said:


> It's funny when people post a lot on forums and you make a mental image of what they look like in your head only to find out that they look nothing like their internet persona. Tom looks exactly like I imagined him to look though, his internet persona matches his looks.
> 
> Who knew that annoying little ***** is an actual look


Annoying? I call it persistent


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _No one has ever looked like I imagined them :lol2:_
> 
> _I wonder what people imagine I look like? :gasp:_


Gorgeous  ?


----------



## Kamike

_emmie_x_ said:


> _No one has ever looked like I imagined them :lol2:_
> 
> _I wonder what people imagine I look like? :gasp:_



Post a pic and I'll tell you if you look like my mental image.


----------



## _emmie_x_

Kamike said:


> Post a pic and I'll tell you if you look like my mental image.


_If you have msn you can see a picture, I'm not posting one on here because I'm not that brave :lol2:_


----------



## Paul c 1

Kamike said:


> It's funny when people post a lot on forums and you make a mental image of what they look like in your head only to find out that they look nothing like their internet persona.


Very true Mike ..... as a rule you tend to also find it's usually the mouthy 'keyboard' warriors on various forums, that when you actually meet these people face to face at shows etc; they usually have very little to say for themselves and tend to go extremely sheepish .... always makes me laugh.

Funny thing is the internet 
-P


----------



## spinnin_tom

Paul c 1 said:


> Very true Mike ..... as a rule you tend to also find it's usually the mouthy 'keyboard' warriors on various forums, that when you actually meet these people face to face at shows etc; they usually have very little to say for themselves and tend to go extremely sheepish .... always makes me laugh.
> 
> Funny thing is the internet
> -P


anybody else got something to say to me before you can all go and :censor: yourselves ?


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> _No one has ever looked like I imagined them :lol2:_
> 
> _I wonder what people imagine I look like? :gasp:_


I imagine Emily Scott

In reality we get SuBo


----------



## callum b

spinnin_tom said:


> anybody else got something to say to me before you can all go and :censor: yourselves ?


?????


----------



## Spider jake

spinnin_tom said:


> anybody else got something to say to me before you can all go and :censor: yourselves ?


Hehe ! relax dude there only joking !


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> anybody else got something to say to me before you can all go and :censor: yourselves ?


Chill out Brains


----------



## Kamike

spinnin_tom said:


> anybody else got something to say to me before you can all go and :censor: yourselves ?


Potato


----------



## Paul c 1

spinnin_tom said:


> anybody else got something to say to me before you can all go and :censor: yourselves ?


Wasn't really aimed at you Tom... just a generalisation on Kamike's comment.
-P


----------



## JustJack

ello


----------



## Spider jake

Trootle said:


> ello


Hey ! hows it going? !


----------



## Kamike

_emmie_x_ said:


> _If you have msn you can see a picture, I'm not posting one on here because I'm not that brave :lol2:_


Nothing to be scared of, My mental image so far isn't that bad :lol2:



Paul c 1 said:


> Very true Mike ..... as a rule you tend to also find it's usually the mouthy 'keyboard' warriors on various forums, that when you actually meet these people face to face at shows etc; they usually have very little to say for themselves and tend to go extremely sheepish .... always makes me laugh.
> 
> Funny thing is the internet
> -P


True

There are lots of people I'd like to see a picture of to see if they look how I imagine or if they are as loud in real life as they are behind a key bored.


----------



## _emmie_x_

Kamike said:


> Nothing to be scared of, My mental image so far isn't that bad :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> True
> 
> There are lots of people I'd like to see a picture of to see if they look how I imagine or if they are as loud in real life as they are behind a key bored.


_I'm that bad though :lol2:_

_I'm really shy in person_


----------



## Jonb1982

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm that bad though :lol2:_
> 
> _I'm really shy in person_


Yawn

Post a pic or zip it!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

is it safe for me to come back ?

i'm loud, i talk a lot. i don't swear in person though... 
i think anything i think i know is right i'll talk a lot and argue a bit.. i'll get hostile if i start by thinking i'm right, but then i realise i'm wrong :lol2:


----------



## Spider jake

spinnin_tom said:


> is it safe for me to come back ?
> 
> i'm loud, i talk a lot. i don't swear in person though...
> i think anything i think i know is right i'll talk a lot and argue a bit.. i'll get hostile if i start by thinking i'm right, but then i realise i'm wrong :lol2:


 
Good ! your only human m8


----------



## Paul c 1

spinnin_tom said:


> is it safe for me to come back ?
> 
> i'm loud, i talk a lot. i don't swear in person though...
> i think anything i think i know is right i'll talk a lot and argue a bit.. i'll get hostile if i start by thinking i'm right, but then i realise i'm wrong :lol2:


Glad your okay now!: victory:
-P


----------



## Biggys

How is everyone ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> How is everyone ?


dirty.. off for a shower. then i'm all clean and snake-smell free so i can hold my king


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> dirty.. off for a shower. then i'm all clean and snake-smell free so i can hold my king


Fair enough dude :lol2:


You have a few snakes now don't you ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Fair enough dude :lol2:
> 
> 
> You have a few snakes now don't you ?



6, soon to be 8.
i'm getting a corn for xmas and an ij as a smart investment


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> 6, soon to be 8.
> i'm getting a corn for xmas and an ij as a smart investment


Nice 

Once you get a carpet python, you will end up with loads, they are just awesome


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Nice
> 
> Once you get a carpet python, you will end up with loads, they are just awesome


naah, i prefer colubrids.
i'm breeding my adult corns next feb, hoping for 12+ babies. i'll keep half of them lol


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> naah, i prefer colubrids.
> i'm breeding my adult corns next feb, hoping for 12+ babies. i'll keep half of them lol


Tom can I buy a corn when you breed?


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Tom can I buy a corn when you breed?


 
I'm breeding corns in couple of years, the ones I have if the genetics pull through should be pied sided anery motleys


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> I'm breeding corns in couple of years, the ones I have if the genetics pull through should be pied sided anery motleys


BAGSY ONE! :O

And you still interesetd in the G.Rosea MM next year sometime?


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> BAGSY ONE! :O
> 
> And you still interesetd in the G.Rosea MM next year sometime?


 
Yep you can 

And of course mate


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Tom can I buy a corn when you breed?


if you come and pick it up.. yes


----------



## ReptileRoss

Hi everyone :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

ReptileRoss said:


> Hi everyone :2thumb:


hey : victory:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_The market is flooded with low end corns in my opinion..._

_Many breeders find it extremely hard selling normals, anerys, amels, hypos and snows ect... for more than £20 at the end of shows some breeders even give away normals, anerys and amels_

_For some reason I doubt you will keep 6+ hatchling corns for 20years+ because your young and your life will change a lot and keeping snakes might only be a fad for you_

_When I sold my two corns, they was well grown on yearlings and I only got £10 for a 1.1 anery and normal pair with setups and various hets_

_You will have a hard time selling low end corns to be honest..._


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _The market is flooded with low end corns in my opinion..._
> 
> _Many breeders find it extremely hard selling normals, anerys, amels, hypos and snows ect... for more than £20 at the end of shows some breeders even give away normals, anerys and amels_
> 
> _For some reason I doubt you will keep 6+ hatchling corns for 20years+ because your young and your life will change a lot and keeping snakes might only be a fad for you_
> 
> _When I sold my two corns, they was well grown on yearlings and I only got £10 for a 1.1 anery and normal pair with setups and various hets_
> 
> _You will have a hard time selling low end corns to be honest..._



Are Piedns low end ? :hmm:


----------



## ReptileRoss

spinnin_tom said:


> hey : victory:


Hello :2thumb:

Just got £50 to spend on inverts! On the lookout for some _p.pulcher_ and _p.irminia_!


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _The market is flooded with low end corns in my opinion..._
> 
> _Many breeders find it extremely hard selling normals, anerys, amels, hypos and snows ect... for more than £20 at the end of shows some breeders even give away normals, anerys and amels_
> 
> _For some reason I doubt you will keep 6+ hatchling corns for 20years+ because your young and your life will change a lot and keeping snakes might only be a fad for you_
> 
> _When I sold my two corns, they was well grown on yearlings and I only got £10 for a 1.1 anery and normal pair with setups and various hets_
> 
> _You will have a hard time selling low end corns to be honest..._


you're boring.
at least one shop is interested after i mentioned it.
all of the snakes i buy, i keep.
they aren't like spiders.. they're smart


----------



## Jonb1982

ReptileRoss said:


> Hello :2thumb:
> 
> Just got £50 to spend on inverts! On the lookout for some _p.pulcher_ and _p.irminia_!


Get one P.Metallica sling!


----------



## spinnin_tom

ReptileRoss said:


> Hello :2thumb:
> 
> Just got £50 to spend on inverts! On the lookout for some _p.pulcher_ and _p.irminia_!


message rw97herps about P.irminia

what's pulcher look like?


----------



## ReptileRoss

_emmie_x_ said:


> _The market is flooded with low end corns in my opinion..._
> 
> _Many breeders find it extremely hard selling normals, anerys, amels, hypos and snows ect... for more than £20 at the end of shows some breeders even give away normals, anerys and amels_
> 
> _For some reason I doubt you will keep 6+ hatchling corns for 20years+ because your young and your life will change a lot and keeping snakes might only be a fad for you_
> 
> _When I sold my two corns, they was well grown on yearlings and I only got £10 for a 1.1 anery and normal pair with setups and various hets_
> 
> _You will have a hard time selling low end corns to be honest..._


That's true, but I don't see anything wrong with breeding for the experience, if you can find homes for the corns?

I know what you mean about selling them though, I'm trying to rehome a rescue corn and I've had next to no interest.


----------



## spinnin_tom

ReptileRoss said:


> That's true, but I don't see anything wrong with breeding for the experience, if you can find homes for the corns?
> 
> I know what you mean about selling them though, I'm trying to rehome a rescue corn and I've had next to no interest.


how big is it?


----------



## ReptileRoss

spinnin_tom said:


> message rw97herps about P.irminia
> 
> what's pulcher look like?


Thanks, I'll send him a PM now! 

Like this:


----------



## ReptileRoss

spinnin_tom said:


> how big is it?


Adult male proven anery, around 4 footish? Couple of months ago weighed in at about 500g :2thumb:




Jonb1982 said:


> Get one P.Metallica sling!



I was tempted, but I've only got 3 Ts atm have a lot more on the list!


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Yep you can
> 
> And of course mate


Cool


----------



## spinnin_tom

ReptileRoss said:


> Adult male proven anery, around 4 footish? Couple of months ago weighed in at about 500gr


i've he's still with you at christmas, please give me a shout.
is he free/donation/ what ??


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> you're boring.
> at least one shop is interested after i mentioned it.
> all of the snakes i buy, i keep.
> they aren't like spiders.. they're smart


_I'm honest..._
_So you're happy to sell your hatchlings to a reptile shop where they will sell them to anyone who has the money?_
_How do you know 3 years down the line or before you won't have to sell up?_
_Every animal is "smart" and unique in there own way..._

_Why not breed your kingsnake instead? get another to pair him up with because they don't seem to be as readily available as corns are_



ReptileRoss said:


> That's true, but I don't see anything wrong with breeding for the experience, if you can find homes for the corns?
> 
> I know what you mean about selling them though, I'm trying to rehome a rescue corn and I've had next to no interest.


_Choose another species? like I did_


----------



## ReptileRoss

spinnin_tom said:


> i've he's still with you at christmas, please give me a shout.
> is he free/donation/ what ??


Will do, doubt he'll be going anywhere soon tbh :lol2:

He was up for a little donation, but I'd be happy to give him to a good home : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm honest..._
> _So you're happy to sell your hatchlings to a reptile shop where they will sell them to anyone who has the money?_
> _How do you know 3 years down the line or before you won't have to sell up?_
> _Every animal is "smart" and unique in there own way..._
> 
> _Why not breed your kingsnake instead? get another to pair him up with because they don't seem to be as readily available as corns are_


no, i wouldn't be happy for that to happen.
the shop i would give first dibs to has very strict rules before purchase. he makes sure everything is ready beforehand and if he is at all wary, sale will be refused.

i do plan on breeding Escobar, the only female baja cape king i have found was his sister.

why would i sell up though ?


----------



## Paul c 1

spinnin_tom said:


> what's pulcher look like?


 
Awesome arboreals ..... these are some of my personal faves and I really couldn't recommend them enough.








This girl is mated and i'm waiting in anticipation for an egg-sac from her some time soon.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Paul c 1 said:


> Awesome arboreals ..... these are some of my personal faves and I really couldn't recommend them enough.
> image
> This girl is mated and i'm waiting in anticipation for an egg-sac from her some time soon.


i have irminia. pulcher looks nicer


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> no, i wouldn't be happy for that to happen.
> the shop i would give first dibs to has very strict rules before purchase. he makes sure everything is ready beforehand and if he is at all wary, sale will be refused.
> 
> i do plan on breeding Escobar, the only female baja cape king i have found was his sister.


_Do you really think a shop will listen to a "kids rules" :lol2: they will sell them to who ever has the money because they need to make a living... its very rare you'll find a reptile shop who actually cares about the stock_

_Many people in breed snakes because they aren't like mammals and quite a few people, are ok with inbreeding up to three generations so you could breed him to his sister depending on how you stand with it ethically_


----------



## Paul c 1

spinnin_tom said:


> i have irminia. pulcher looks nicer


I've got mature females of the main four that we see most commonly:- P.cambridgei, P.irminia, P,reduncus and P.pulcher ..... I think they're a truly fab arboreal genus and they all hold a big interest with me.
-P


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Do you really think a shop will listen to a "kids rules" :lol2: they will sell them to who ever has the money because they need to make a living... its very rare you'll find a reptile shop who actually cares about the stock_
> 
> _Many people in breed snakes because they aren't like mammals and quite a few people, are ok with inbreeding up to three generations so you could breed him to his sister depending on how you stand with it ethically_


they're his rules. not mine.
i've been around where he's refused sale.. well said not today


----------



## _emmie_x_

Paul c 1 said:


> I've got mature females of the main four that we see most commonly:- P.cambridgei, P.irminia, P,reduncus and P.pulcher ..... I think they're a truly fab arboreal genus and they all hold a big interest with me.
> -P


_I have 4 P. cambridgei, 2 P. irminia and 1 P. pulcher slings at the moment but soon to add 5 P. cambridgei, 1. P. irminia and 2 P. pulcher because I love them :flrt:_

_Just need a few P. reduncus..._


----------



## JustJack

Paul c 1 said:


> Awesome arboreals ..... these are some of my personal faves and I really couldn't recommend them enough.
> image
> This girl is mated and i'm waiting in anticipation for an egg-sac from her some time soon.


Wow stunning!

Have they got the typical psalm temperament?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Wow stunning!
> 
> Have they got the typical psalm temperament?


wrong quote?


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> wrong quote?


Yeah multi quote


----------



## Paul c 1

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I have 4 P. cambridgei, 2 P. irminia and 1 P. pulcher slings at the moment but soon to add 5 P. cambridgei, 1. P. irminia and 2 P. pulcher because I love them :flrt:_
> 
> _Just need a few P. reduncus..._


Nice one Emmie, you've got good taste in spiders then eh' .....couldn't get hold of a male for my P.reduncus and I reckon she's too far into her moult cycle to mate now ... will try in the New year!



Trootle said:


> Wow stunning!
> 
> Have they got the typical psalm temperament?


They've got the worst temperament IME ... defo the meanest out of the group.
-P


----------



## _emmie_x_

Paul c 1 said:


> Nice one Emmie, you've got good taste in spiders then eh' .....couldn't get hold of a male for my P.reduncus and I reckon she's too far into her moult cycle to mate now ... will try in the New year!
> 
> 
> 
> They've got the worst temperament IME ... defo the meanest out of the group.
> -P


_I love Baboons, Psalmopoeus and many old world arboreals I'm hoping to get a couple of P. reduncus slings after the new year, if I can find any :lol2:_

_I find my P. pulcher much calmer than my P. irminia and P. cambridgei although they are still slings_


----------



## Biggys

Emmie, are e bald corns low end ? :lol2:

you missed my question


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I love Baboons, Psalmopoeus and many old world arboreals I'm hoping to get a couple of P. reduncus slings after the new year, if I can find any :lol2:_
> 
> _I find my P. pulcher much calmer than my P. irminia and P. cambridgei although they are still slings_



Psalmos are new world


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> Psalmos are new world


_I know, I never said they wasn't..._


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> Psalmos are new world


Yes, but they are more like old worlds then new, yes ?

No uricating hairs and stronger venom :Na_Na_Na_Na:

sorry I'm in a nit picky mood :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Yes, but they are more like old worlds then new, yes ?
> 
> No uricating hairs and stronger venom :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> sorry I'm in a nit picky mood :blush:


similar, but they're from the new world ahahaha


----------



## Paul c 1

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I love Baboons, Psalmopoeus and many old world arboreals I'm hoping to get a couple of P. reduncus slings after the new year, if I can find any :lol2:_
> 
> _I find my P. pulcher much calmer than my P. irminia and P. cambridgei although they are still slings_


I've found most Psalmos won't hesitate to throw a threat pose and stand their ground but will retire and hide away just as easily.

The pulcher females I have, the one pictured in particular will charge forward striking from the bottom of her web enclosure with little provocation .... a very stroppy lady most of the time.
-P


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> similar, but they're from the new world ahahaha


Yep thy are 


but what I meant is they have more "old world" characteristics


----------



## spinnin_tom

my irminia spiderlings are well behaved for nasty spiders. OBT's are better behaved


----------



## _emmie_x_

Paul c 1 said:


> I've found most Psalmos won't hesitate to throw a threat pose and stand their ground but will retire and hide away just as easily.
> 
> The pulcher females I have, the one pictured in particular will charge forward striking from the bottom of her web enclosure with little provocation .... a very stroppy lady most of the time.
> -P


_All but one of my P. cambridgei will throw a threat pose very quickly same with my P. irminia but my P. pulcher seems really calm compared to them, its never bolted or anything..._
_I think its just misleading me until its bigger :lol2:_


----------



## Biggys

I ake it my corn question will not be getting answered :lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_

Biggys said:


> I ake it my corn question will not be getting answered :lol2:


_Pieds aren't low end... but I think you know that_


----------



## Paul c 1

_emmie_x_ said:


> _All but one of my P. cambridgei will throw a threat pose very quickly same with my P. irminia but my P. pulcher seems really calm compared to them, its never bolted or anything..._
> _*I think its just misleading me until its bigger* :lol2:_


Yeah most of the true real attitude typically won't start to show through until they're at half grow semi-adult stage.

I also find that many spiders tend to behave differently at different stages of their moult cycles ... a spider half way through or with a moult pending for example may appear much calmer and lethargic compaired to a recently moulted spider ..... that's why people become complacent and wonder why they end up getting fanged LOL.
-P


----------



## Biggys

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Pieds aren't low end... but I think you know that_


If I knew that I wouldn't have asked :|

They was you generalised what you had to say made me think I was included in the group breeding low end corns, so was just checking before I bred somethign I'm not going to be able to move


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> If I knew that I wouldn't have asked :|
> 
> They was you generalised what you had to say made me think I was included in the group breeding low end corns, so was just checking before I bred somethign I'm not going to be able to move


and what's saying oketee / carolina are low end snakes


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> and what's saying oketee / carolina are low end snakes


I dunno tbh mate, I personally think the wild types are the best, but with the call for morphs now no one will think as much as them as say a high end corn


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I dunno tbh mate, I personally think the wild types are the best, but with the call for morphs now no one will think as much as them as say a high end corn


i think it's mad.
3 of 5 corns are a normal or normal het morph snake. i have a caramel and a hypo motley. they still look pretty wild


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i think it's mad.
> 3 of 5 corns are a normal or normal het morph snake. i have a caramel and a hypo motley. they still look pretty wild


Yeah tis nice to see the wild types about still tbh with royals etc I recon give is 10 years and you will struggle to get hold of the proper royals


----------



## callum b

Sorry to butt in but what is the attraction with morphs?? I can't stand them. My gf has got an albino something or other leo. It's pink and horrible. Give me a wild type any day lol. Oh, with the exception of dogs and chickens haha. I'm a closet chicken fancier haha.


----------



## spinnin_tom

callum b said:


> Sorry to butt in but what is the attraction with morphs?? I can't stand them. My gf has got an albino something or other leo. It's pink and horrible. Give me a wild type any day lol. Oh, with the exception of dogs and chickens haha. I'm a closet chicken fancier haha.


I dont see the fuss. The only expensive morphs I like are leucostic


----------



## Jonb1982

Afternoon!

ugh the S word, far too much of it mentioned recently lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

S word?

sneezing?
am doing lots of sneezing.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> S word?
> 
> sneezing?
> am doing lots of sneezing.


You know the word Dee! Lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

I do?
o. Must be sneezing then. :halo:


Snakes I presume btw. :lol:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> I do?
> o. Must be sneezing then. :halo:
> 
> 
> Snakes I presume btw. :lol:


You total div and yes snakes lol


----------



## Jonb1982

Just checked my T's and one of my P.Mets is currently moulting, fingers crossed it goes ok!


----------



## Spider jake

Jonb1982 said:


> Just checked my T's and one of my P.Mets is currently moulting, fingers crossed it goes ok!


! how far alone is she? !


----------



## Jonb1982

Spider jake said:


> ! how far alone is she? !


She flipped onto her back in her little moult hammock she made about 20mins ago!


----------



## Spider jake

Jonb1982 said:


> She flipped onto her back in her little moult hammock she made about 20mins ago!


! thats so awsome ! good luck m8 !


----------



## spinnin_tom

evening ladies and jon..
see, i can be nice.

oh, and jake. hey


----------



## Spider jake

spinnin_tom said:


> evening ladies and jon..
> see, i can be nice.
> 
> oh, and jake. hey


Hey buddy ! how was school? !


----------



## Jonb1982

Spider jake said:


> ! thats so awsome ! good luck m8 !



Cheers mate!




spinnin_tom said:


> evening ladies and jon..
> see, i can be nice.
> 
> oh, and jake. hey


Hello Brains!


----------



## JustJack

Howdy


----------



## _emmie_x_

Jonb1982 said:


> She flipped onto her back in her little moult hammock she made about 20mins ago!


_My first T molt, I got to watch and it was amazing :flrt:_

_Anyways this is my last post on forums for a while because I need time for myself, take care people :flrt:_


----------



## spinnin_tom

Spider jake said:


> Hey buddy ! how was school? !


not bad thanks 
how've you been?



Jonb1982 said:


> Hello Brains!


enough of that, thanks 



Trootle said:


> Howdy


hi jackee


----------



## Spider jake

spinnin_tom said:


> not bad thanks
> how've you been?
> 
> Im awsome thank you m8 ! school was kinda rubbish thou ! hows your new snake? hehe !


----------



## spinnin_tom

new snake still needs a name 

i've got escobar (king) out. he always comes out first


----------



## Spider jake

spinnin_tom said:


> new snake still needs a name
> 
> i've got escobar (king) out. he always comes out first


! so awsome, you should call him jake hehehehe


----------



## spinnin_tom

Spider jake said:


> ! so awsome, you should call him jake hehehehe



hmm... NO 

he's actually a she lol


----------



## Spider jake

spinnin_tom said:


> hmm... NO
> 
> he's actually a she lol


Hehe ! if i don't no the sex of somthing i normaly hall it a he :lol2: i just got my rose hair out !


----------



## Biggys

My Goldenwheel spider has died 

:censor:ing gutted


----------



## Spider jake

Biggys said:


> My Goldenwheel spider has died
> 
> :censor:ing gutted


Sorry for you loss m8 ! how old was it ? !


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> My Goldenwheel spider has died
> 
> :censor:ing gutted


Sorry old boy

On a brighter note my P.met has molted successfully, whoop its around 2 inches now, cant believe how much they increase in size from moult to moult!


----------



## Biggys

Spider jake said:


> Sorry for you loss m8 ! how old was it ? !


 
Not sure mate was Wild caught adult female, so is porbably a natural death 




Jonb1982 said:


> Sorry old boy
> 
> On a brighter note my P.met has molted successfully, whoop its around 2 inches now, cant believe how much they increase in size from moult to moult!


thanks fella 

awwww that is awesome bet it's looking stunning now


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> My Goldenwheel spider has died
> 
> :censor:ing gutted


 
aww bless sorry for your loss :neutral: have a hug xx




I will hopefully have 6 new slings soon :mf_dribble:


----------



## geckodelta

hey guys


----------



## Jonb1982

geckodelta said:


> hey guys


Alreet pet!


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> Alreet pet!


you ok mate?


----------



## Jonb1982

geckodelta said:


> you ok mate?


Yeah yeah, not too bad, had a bit of a scare today, my dad had a fall on the ice and got rushed to hospital! Thankfully he was released later in the day with mild concussion!


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> Yeah yeah, not too bad, had a bit of a scare today, my dad had a fall on the ice and got rushed to hospital! Thankfully he was released later in the day with mild concussion!


oh god! glad he was relatively ok! hate the thought of anything happening to my close family! :gasp:


----------



## Jonb1982

geckodelta said:


> oh god! glad he was relatively ok! hate the thought of anything happening to my close family! :gasp:


Cheers mate, I was in bits, glad all is ok now

How are you!?


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> Cheers mate, I was in bits, glad all is ok now
> 
> How are you!?


I would be to! and Im pretty good thanks  well tell a lie I feel bloody ill but you get what I mean :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

geckodelta said:


> I would be to! and Im pretty good thanks  well tell a lie I feel bloody ill but you get what I mean :lol2:


The old man flu hey?!


----------



## spinnin_tom

bored... i should go to bed but i'm not tired.

aah well.. need to go change the snakies water bowls then bed after hot tub time machine


----------



## Biggys

Erugh I just wish christmas would just :censor: off already :|


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening geeks!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening geeks!


Hello geekette!

How are you?


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Hello geekette!
> 
> How are you?


Cheeky! Not bad pal, yourself?!


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Erugh I just wish christmas would just :censor: off already :|


Haha, I'm the same Ty.

It's even worse when you work in a craft shop and people start buying their x-mas card making supplies in August  :lol:


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Cheeky! Not bad pal, yourself?!


Thats me! :lol2:

And I am good thanks


----------



## spinnin_tom

that snake bunch or a right bunch of moaners lol


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> that snake bunch or a right bunch of moaners lol


_Nope, you're just annoying..._


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Nope, you're just annoying..._


you're starting to bug me.


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> you're starting to bug me.


_You bug plenty of people :2thumb:_


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _You bug plenty of people :2thumb:_


i try my best <3


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> i try my best <3


_Got to love kids with their little fads :flrt:_


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Got to love kids with their little fads :flrt:_


kids ? you can hardly talk


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> kids ? you can hardly talk


_I'm not talking... I'm typing..._

_Really can't be bothered with kids who think they are right 100% of the time and then argue when they are proven wrong :2thumb:_


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm not talking... I'm typing..._
> 
> _Really can't be bothered with kids who think they are right 100% of the time and then argue when they are proven wrong :2thumb:_


wow, somebody is very vain


----------



## geckodelta

Cool down guys! Try to get along! I haven't read past this page cause I'm on my phone, but chillax!!!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Cool down guys! Try to get along! I haven't read past this page cause I'm on my phone, but chillax!!!!!


simple fix- block list


----------



## _emmie_x_

geckodelta said:


> Cool down guys! Try to get along! I haven't read past this page cause I'm on my phone, but chillax!!!!!


_It doesn't matter anyways I'm going to stop posting on forums because of the recent amount of keyboard warriors, know-it-alls and back-stabbing individuals_

_I've had enough of it..._


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> simple fix- block list


Chill Brains!




_emmie_x_ said:


> _It doesn't matter anyways I'm going to stop posting on forums because of the recent amount of keyboard warriors, know-it-alls and back-stabbing individuals_
> 
> _I've had enough of it..._


Bye!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Chill Brains!


second time.. enough of that por favor


----------



## spinnin_tom

_emmie_x_ said:


> _It doesn't matter anyways I'm going to stop posting on forums because of the recent amount of keyboard warriors, know-it-alls and back-stabbing individuals_
> 
> _I've had enough of it..._


okay.

enjoy your life and good luck with your whole snake thing


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> second time.. enough of that por favor


misery guts! Lol


----------



## geckodelta

Don't you just love it when all you are is nice to someone, and they treat you like trash.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> misery guts! Lol


meh.. i'm tired lol

how've you been ?


----------



## JustJack

_emmie_x_ said:


> _It doesn't matter anyways I'm going to stop posting on forums because of the recent amount of keyboard warriors, know-it-alls and back-stabbing individuals_
> 
> _I've had enough of it..._


Oh bye bye Emmie!


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> meh.. i'm tired lol
> 
> how've you been ?


Ok appologies for the brains thing!

Im ok had a busy day xmas shopping and went to see my sons school play, now im just chilling watching footy!

Hows u? Apart from been tired and miserable?!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Ok appologies for the brains thing!
> 
> Im ok had a busy day xmas shopping and went to see my sons school play, now im just chilling watching footy!
> 
> Hows u? Apart from been tired and miserable?!


'tis okay..

sounds like fun, i was the main boy one in the nutcracker in like year 3 

and not bad, need to go feed the snakes which is always the highlight of the day


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> 'tis okay..
> 
> sounds like fun, i was the main boy one in the nutcracker in like year 3
> 
> and not bad, need to go feed the snakes which is always the highlight of the day


Lol he is only year 1, it was pretty crap to be honest and you couldnt make out what anybody was saying!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Lol he is only year 1, it was pretty crap to be honest and you couldnt make out what anybody was saying!


haha
were there any that just didn't talk, period ?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> haha
> were there any that just didn't talk, period ?


Yeah and you had the teacher prompting them, I suppose should cut them some slack they are only 5-6 lol


----------



## Jonb1982

Afternoon!

What a crap day, just waiting for the gales to arrive!


----------



## snasha_d

New slings are settling in :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> New slings are settling in :flrt:


Woo lol


----------



## snasha_d

Gales!! Have you got snow too?


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> Gales!! Have you got snow too?


Nah just windy at mo!


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Nah just windy at mo!


:devil: hate this time of year


----------



## spinnin_tom

Afternoon you two.


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> Afternoon you two.


Why good afternoon to you :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

hey guys


----------



## spinnin_tom

bumper brussel sprout harvest- discuss


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> bumper brussel sprout harvest- discuss


Parp!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Parp!


HA!

i've been going all day... i had beans, eggs and black pudding yesterday lol


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> HA!
> 
> i've been going all day... i had beans, eggs and black pudding yesterday lol


I could murder that right now, im starving!

Had my other P.Met moult today wooo!


----------



## JustJack

Hello!

Been a, ummm, exciting day!

A and E all afternoon!

Have torn ligaments in my foot and ankle! 

Great!


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Hello!
> 
> Been a, ummm, exciting day!
> 
> A and E all afternoon!
> 
> Have torn ligaments in my foot and ankle!
> 
> Great!


You total div!

how did that happen!?


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> You total div!
> 
> how did that happen!?


Yesterday in PE!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> I could murder that right now, im starving!
> 
> Had my other P.Met moult today wooo!



awesome. i'm guessing they're too small to sex ??!!

and jack- how did that happen ?


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> awesome. i'm guessing they're too small to sex ??!!
> 
> and jack- how did that happen ?


Trampolining


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Trampolining


that's boring.
say spetznaz captured you, so you had to fight back but hurt yourself


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> awesome. i'm guessing they're too small to sex ??!!
> 
> and jack- how did that happen ?


Yes still too small!



Trootle said:


> Trampolining


U total nob lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

how many more molts until they are off suitable size ?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> how many more molts until they are off suitable size ?


Well at the moment they are moulting every 5 weeks, and it isnt easy to ventrally sex these, so however many moults it takes to get them to 3 inch plus then ill prob send a moult to one of the experts on here! 

They are currently 1.75 inch! Ish lol


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> HA!
> 
> i've been going all day... i had beans, eggs and black pudding yesterday lol


I made an omelette from some left over rat in a bag, really nice....


----------



## snasha_d

Urgh I have been awake since 16.30 yesterday my head hurts :lol2:

How is everyone? :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> I made an omelette from some left over rat in a bag, really nice....


rat in a bag ?



snasha_d said:


> Urgh I have been awake since 16.30 yesterday my head hurts :lol2:
> 
> How is everyone? :flrt:


go to bed :flrt:

i'm goooood.


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> rat in a bag ?


Kebab... :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> Kebab... :whistling2:


haha, right lol


----------



## Jonb1982

kris74 said:


> Kebab... :whistling2:


I have just finished a kebab myself!

Yum!


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> rat in a bag ?
> 
> 
> 
> go to bed :flrt:
> 
> i'm goooood.


I will goto bed in an hour or two :lol2:

Glad you're all good :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Yesterday in PE!


Lies! I happen to have information from a trusted source that says the injuries were sustained like this... "he's been playing footsies with this girl, which turned out to be a man, he suddenly found that out when he felt the area with his foot, in turn making our jack screem and jump, resulting in jack twisting his ankle, sorry jack i know you said not to say anything but what the hell man lol "


----------



## Biggys

WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB *RANDOM SHOUT OUT* BRTRTRTRTRTRTRTRRTRTRTRTRRTRTRTRTRTRTRTRRT WUUUUUUUUUUUUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB




I. Am. Dubstep. 8)


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB *RANDOM SHOUT OUT* BRTRTRTRTRTRTRTRRTRTRTRTRRTRTRTRTRTRTRTRRT WUUUUUUUUUUUUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I. Am. Dubstep. 8)


Oh dear that is all


----------



## geckodelta

Hey Guys


----------



## Brandan Smith

This forum is getting worse just look at the topics .... 
Never read as much crap,
Worries me alot.


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB *RANDOM SHOUT OUT* BRTRTRTRTRTRTRTRRTRTRTRTRRTRTRTRTRTRTRTRRT WUUUUUUUUUUUUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I. Am a tit 8)


Yes I agree! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

Hello!

I no longer have my avic :'(


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Hello!
> 
> I no longer have my avic :'(


Is it dead or have you sold it?


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Is it dead or have you sold it?


I got it out to get the crickets last night, it jumped on the floor, up the chair I was on and WOOSH vanished 

So gutted


----------



## 8and6

Trootle said:


> I got it out to get the crickets last night, it jumped on the floor, up the chair I was on and WOOSH vanished
> 
> So gutted


you still have it, it's just 'free range' now.
don't worry it'll turn up...on your mums face in the middle of the night when she's in bed in the dark!
:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## JustJack

[email protected] said:


> you still have it, it's just 'free range' now.
> don't worry it'll turn up...on your mums face in the middle of the night when she's in bed in the dark!
> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


Don't joke!

My mum is petrified!

My whole collection will go if that happens..


----------



## 8and6

Trootle said:


> Don't joke!
> 
> My mum is petrified!
> 
> My whole collection will go if that happens..


don't worry, this is all part of the learning curve :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

[email protected] said:


> don't worry, this is all part of the learning curve :2thumb:


Its the worst thing that could of happened :/

Plus he is my most prized lil T


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Don't joke!
> 
> My mum is petrified!
> 
> My whole collection will go if that happens..


Could be worse mate, at least it isnt a pokie!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Could be worse mate, at least it isnt a pokie!


I know!!


----------



## 8and6

we live, we learn
9 times out of 10 they turn up fine...like the adult H.incei that somehow escaped and turned up 3 days later after making her home in my right DM boot :2thumb:


----------



## Brandan Smith

Trootle said:


> Don't joke!
> 
> My mum is petrified!
> 
> My whole collection will go if that happens..


 ill take it:mf_dribble:


----------



## JustJack

[email protected] said:


> we live, we learn
> 9 times out of 10 they turn up fine...like the adult H.incei that somehow escaped and turned up 3 days later after making her home in my right DM boot :2thumb:


Yeah :/

Just hope it turns up safe and sound soon!

On the other hand I think the B.Vagans is preparing for a sac!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Could be worse mate, at least it isnt a pokie!


or anything else that's not a complete woos lol.

and jack- seeing what steve just wrote, check your shoes, clothes and anything that might push the spider against you if you wear it


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> or anything else that's not a complete woos lol.
> 
> and jack- seeing what steve just wrote, check your shoes, clothes and anything that might push the spider against you if you wear it


I not silly, I have checked my whole room :lol2:

I was up all night last night looking..

Really didnt need it seeing as I spent half the day at A and E and was told to rest


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> I not silly, I have checked my whole room :lol2:
> 
> I was up all night last night looking..
> 
> Really didnt need it seeing as I spent half the day at A and E and was told to rest


a+e because of the spetznaz thing ??

just making sure, we need you to get your baby back


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> a+e because of the spetznaz thing ??
> 
> just making sure, we need you to get your baby back


I ripped ligaments in my foot and ankle 

And I know I really want him back


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> I ripped ligaments in my foot and ankle
> 
> And I know I really want him back


yeah, because of spetznaz

hopefully you do. if not, you can have an Avic spiderling when you come down for seas


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah, because of spetznaz
> 
> hopefully you do. if not, you can have an Avic spiderling when you come down for seas


Whats spetznaz?!

I really do hope he turns up, tonight perferably!

That would be awesome  If i can still come


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Whats spetznaz?!
> 
> I really do hope he turns up, tonight perferably!
> 
> That would be awesome  If i can still come


like the russian equiv. to our sas... but better.
what do you mean _if_ you can come ?


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> like the russian equiv. to our sas... but better.
> what do you mean _if_ you can come ?


Ohh!

And I might not be going


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Ohh!
> 
> And I might not be going


thanks for telling me...
why not ?


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> thanks for telling me...
> why not ?


Sorry...

Mum might not let me :L

And want.. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-classifieds/788254-female-h-spinifer-poss-gravid.html


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Sorry...
> 
> Mum might not let me :L
> 
> And want.. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-classifieds/788254-female-h-spinifer-poss-gravid.html


buy it...

why not though ? she doesn't have to see them. women.. something i'll never understand


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> buy it...
> 
> why not though ? she doesn't have to see them. women.. something i'll never understand


How? :lol2:

She doesn't want me getting anything else


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> buy it...
> 
> why not though ? she doesn't have to see them. women.. something i'll never understand


Its not about women, its about been a parent!

We are in charge and we make the rules!


----------



## Dee_Williams

Jonb1982 said:


> Its not about women, its about been a parent!
> 
> We are in charge and we make the rules!



this. i would go nuts with aerin if she bought a potentially dangerous animal into the house without permission.


----------



## TEENY

spinnin_tom said:


> buy it...
> 
> why not though ? she doesn't have to see them. women.. something i'll never understand


I would be pretty peeved if my kids brought something into the house without my permission, especially something that could be potentially dangerous if it got out, to my child firstly and secondly to the rest of the household.
And tbh i am pretty lenient on the pet front.


----------



## JustJack

And I'm not going to go and get lots of T's if mum doesnt want me to..

I did get a few Ts a few weeks back without telling her or asking if I could, but I felt guilty and told her about them and what they were

And she has been awesome any way, she HATES them with a passion but she let me get SOME as she knows it's what I love


----------



## TEENY

Trootle said:


> And I'm not going to go and get lots of T's if mum doesnt want me to..
> 
> I did get a few Ts a few weeks back without telling her or asking if I could, but I felt guilty and told her about them and what they were
> 
> And she has been awesome any way, she HATES them with a passion but she let me get SOME as she knows it's what I love


In that case, you are doing the right thing by not getting more. Your mum has been really good to accept this hobby so far if she hates them so it will not hurt to wait for permission on any more. It will also make any future purchase more exciting if you have to wait.
PS You sound like a great kid x


----------



## spinnin_tom

Potentially dangerous ?


----------



## Dee_Williams

spinnin_tom said:


> Potentially dangerous ?


yes tom. they are.


----------



## TEENY

spinnin_tom said:


> Potentially dangerous ?


Yes. Until you get bitten or stung by any invert you can never be sure how you will react to it. Some people can get stung by a bee and have no problems, other, one sting can kill/hospitalise. This works the same for any invert that has venom.


----------



## JustJack

TEENY said:


> In that case, you are doing the right thing by not getting more. Your mum has been really good to accept this hobby so far if she hates them so it will not hurt to wait for permission on any more. It will also make any future purchase more exciting if you have to wait.
> PS You sound like a great kid x


Yeah, I might still be able to go if I stop asking for more (god its hard), and do bits around the house. Even if its just to go and catch up with people and give my MM rosea to my friend 

And its mostly beetles, sticks millies etc that I am after and mum is better with them 

But I do already have a very good collection given circumstances

Thanks :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i get it..
what's happened that's suddenly turned you three hostile to me ?


----------



## TEENY

spinnin_tom said:


> i get it..
> what's happened that's suddenly turned you three hostile to me ?


Hahha don't be wet. All three of us are parents and we are just saying how annoyed we would be if our kids just 'didn't let us know'. Nothing more to it than that


----------



## JustJack

_Tom..

why not though ? she doesn't have to see them. women.. something i'll never understand_

That might have something to do with it :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

TEENY said:


> Hahha don't be wet. All three of us are parents and we are just saying how annoyed we would be if our kids just 'didn't let us know'. Nothing more to it than that



did i say don't tell her, though ?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> i get it..
> what's happened that's suddenly turned you three hostile to me ?


Definately not turning hostile mate, I like you but.....

You were more or less telling him to disregard his mum, whilst he lives under her roof he should stick to her rules!

And to be honest to say she obviously has a phobia she is been petty lenient letting him keep some inverts as it is!


----------



## TEENY

spinnin_tom said:


> did i say don't tell her, though ?


_why not though ? she doesn't have to see them. :whistling2:

_This says exactly that to me, and i assume to the other parents on here._ How else would she not see them when troots lives in her house ???


_


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Definately not turning hostile mate, I like you but.....
> 
> You were more or less telling him to disregard his mum, whilst he lives under her roof he should stick to her rules!
> 
> And to be honest to say she obviously has a phobia she is been petty lenient letting him keep some inverts as it is!


yeah, but i didn't say go against your mum.
i just said get it about the scorpion and why he isn't going to seas.

i reckon having more would be a better way to get over the fear, as knowledge is power, and it overcomes fears.

my mum was deadly scared, she went to invicta for a "phobia session" and now she's fine, she even has her own chile rose.

now she says if i can feed it, i can have it


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah, but i didn't say go against your mum.
> i just said get it about the scorpion and why he isn't going to seas.
> 
> i reckon having more would be a better way to get over the fear, as knowledge is power, and it overcomes fears.
> 
> my mum was deadly scared, she went to invicta for a "phobia session" and now she's fine, she even has her own chile rose.
> 
> now she says if i can feed it, i can have it


Having more would sooo not be better 

She doesnt LIKE them and having a fear of them doesnt help 

She doesn't need to get over her fear because she doesn't want to like them


----------



## TEENY

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah, but i didn't say go against your mum.
> i just said get it about the scorpion and why he isn't going to seas.
> 
> *i reckon having more would be a better way to get over the fear, as knowledge is power, and it overcomes fears.*
> 
> my mum was deadly scared, she went to invicta for a "phobia session" and now she's fine, she even has her own chile rose.
> 
> now she says if i can feed it, i can have it


People shouldn't be forced to get over thier fears tho. If his mum wants to thats her choice.
I HATE woodlice with a passion, and my son knows he would be in serious trouble if he went anywhere near the house with one


----------



## Jonb1982

Anyway..... Moving on

Anybody see corrie tonight? naughty Peter Barlow!


----------



## spinnin_tom

TEENY said:


> People shouldn't be forced to get over thier fears tho. If his mum wants to thats her choice.
> I HATE woodlice with a passion, and my son knows he would be in serious trouble if he went anywhere near the house with one


who said she's gonna be forced into it ?
if she lets him get more, he can help her to get over it. all fears are, are ignorance. not knowing scares people


----------



## JustJack

Isn't she SOOO beautiful








:flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Isn't she SOOO beautiful
> 
> image:flrt:


nice.

is your mum scared of these ?

i hate my mum's mantis


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> nice.
> 
> is your mum scared of these ?
> 
> i hate my mum's mantis


She doesn't mind them


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> She doesn't mind them


so get lots more mantids ?

^ reason to go to seas


----------



## TEENY

Jonb1982 said:


> Anyway..... Moving on
> 
> Anybody see corrie tonight? naughty Peter Barlow!


You watch that fluff 


spinnin_tom said:


> who said she's gonna be forced into it ?
> if she lets him get more, he can help her to get over it. all fears are, are ignorance. not knowing scares people


It would be forcing her into facing her fears as she doesn't want to face them maybe ??
Anyhoo, i have better things to do than watch you throw your dummy out the pram when you are told you are wrong, i have a teenager of my own to put up with that from kthnxbai 




Trootle said:


> Isn't she SOOO beautiful
> 
> image:flrt:


Indeed :flrt:


On another note...........anyone making stockings for thier inverty pets this year, i make one for each of mine to stick to tanks, it looks very cute


----------



## spinnin_tom

TEENY said:


> It would be forcing her into facing her fears as she doesn't want to face them maybe ??
> Anyhoo, i have better things to do than watch you throw your dummy out the pram when you are told you are wrong, i have a teenager of my own to put up with that from kthnxbai


get over yourself...


----------



## JustJack

TEENY said:


> You watch that fluff
> 
> 
> It would be forcing her into facing her fears as she doesn't want to face them maybe ??
> Anyhoo, i have better things to do than watch you throw your dummy out the pram when you are told you are wrong, i have a teenager of my own to put up with that from kthnxbai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed :flrt:
> 
> 
> On another note...........anyone making stockings for thier inverty pets this year, i make one for each of mine to stick to tanks, it looks very cute


She was my first proper invert aswell :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

TEENY said:


> You watch that fluff
> 
> )



Erm no....... It just happened to be on and I was trying to change the subject, honest!





Im a crap liar lol!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Erm no....... It just happened to be on and I was trying to change the subject, honest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im a crap liar lol!


You are :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Erm no....... It just happened to be on and I was trying to change the subject, honest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im a crap liar lol!


i do that too, but with twilight.. it always just happens to be on as i walk past


----------



## TEENY

spinnin_tom said:


> get over yourself...


I did, now its your turn 



Jonb1982 said:


> Erm no....... It just happened to be on and I was trying to change the subject, honest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im a crap liar lol!


hmmmmmmmmmmm of course lol


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> i do that too, but with twilight.. it always just happens to be on as i walk past


Ooooh I like twilight, a bit!


----------



## JustJack

FINALLY! B.Verdezi is on her back!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> get over yourself...


we have had more than one private discussion about the way you talk to other people on the forum Tom.
I suggest you treat people with a bit more respect if you expect to get any in return and you wish to have a place within this forum


----------



## spinnin_tom

i do try to respect people, but if they get hostile why should i respect them ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

moving on again :lol2:

video games-
what are we playing them on and what are we playing ?

i'm crap at pc games, i tried battlefield 2 and was ashamed of myself.

i'm playing battlefield 3 on ps3 at the moment, it's far better than any of the call of duty games i've played. tanks, humvees, ifv's. helicopters and jets as well as vast levels of customization make it very enjoyable


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> i do try to respect people, but if they get hostile why should i respect them ?



because i'm telling to you as moderator, thats why :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

touché


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> touché


Haha owned!

I play battlefield 3 on ps3 too, im rubbish online though!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Haha owned!
> 
> I play battlefield 3 on ps3 too, im rubbish online though!


it's damn amazing online
what have you been playing as ??

i'm red_leader_96 add me please :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> it's damn amazing online
> what have you been playing as ??
> 
> i'm red_leader_96 add me please :whistling2:


Ok, ive got the most original name....

Jonbirkley

I didnt realise that would be my game username haha im thick!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Ok, ive got the most original name....
> 
> Jonbirkley
> 
> I didnt realise that would be my game username haha im thick!


haha numpty.
what else do you play ?

i'm getting modern warfare for xmas, just so i can play with the masses


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> haha numpty.
> what else do you play ?
> 
> i'm getting modern warfare for xmas, just so i can play with the masses


I only have two games, battlefield and fifa 12, havent had Ps3 long lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> I only have two games, battlefield and fifa 12, havent had Ps3 long lol


yuk, football


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> yuk, football


Weirdo!


----------



## Dee_Williams

good grief. corrie and football. sigh.


----------



## JustJack

Dee_Williams said:


> good grief. corrie and football. sigh.


I will join you on the sigh :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Erm..... Why are you two suddenly turning hostile towards my love of football and rubbish soaps?!

Im upset now!

Edit make that 3


----------



## Dee_Williams

:lol2::lol2:

you daft man.


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Erm..... Why are you two suddenly turning hostile towards my love of football and rubbish soaps?!
> 
> Im upset now!
> 
> Edit make that 3


:lol2: :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

24 hours since the avic vanished


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> 24 hours since the avic vanished


you stopped looking ?


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> 24 hours since the avic vanished


I hope it turns up mate!

Preferably not on your mums face!


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> you stopped looking ?


I can't be looking every second!

I have strip searched my room twice and looked around loads just have to wait for it to come out now


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> I hope it turns up mate!
> 
> Preferably not on your mums face!


So do I!

Saved up a while to get it aswell 

He only molted about 9 days ago


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> So do I!
> 
> Saved up a while to get it aswell
> 
> He only molted about 9 days ago


What size was it?


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> What size was it?


About 4 inches and a TEENY abdomen


----------



## geckodelta

Jon what happened in Corrie?! I missed tonight's episode... Peter hasn't been on the drink again has he? or worse Carla? :gasp:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> About 4 inches and a TEENY abdomen


Well it should be easier to find than a sling lol, good luck and dont give up!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Well it should be easier to find than a sling lol, good luck and dont give up!


I sort of have 

Spent all last night looking when I should of been resting


----------



## Jonb1982

geckodelta said:


> Jon what happened in Corrie?! I missed tonight's episode... Peter hasn't been on the drink again has he? or worse Carla? :gasp:


They have said they love each other and were spending the night together! And peter is back on the booze lol


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> They have said they love each other and were spending the night together! And peter is back on the booze lol


so both of the things happened?! :whip:
Im gonna beat up Peter... Leanne is so much better the carla!


----------



## TEENY

Jonb1982 said:


> Erm..... Why are you two suddenly turning hostile towards my love of football and rubbish soaps?!
> 
> Im upset now!
> 
> Edit make that 3


Don't be wet, they were just pointing out that it isn't cool


----------



## JustJack

You two...

Don't clutter OT with corrie chat


----------



## geckodelta

I wonder is that will work? or if It will just come up as a link :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

TEENY said:


> Don't be wet, they were just pointing out that it isn't cool


I hate football... but Corrie is awesome. That is all.


Trootle said:


> You two...
> 
> Don't clutter OT with corrie chat


:bash:


----------



## Jonb1982

TEENY said:


> Don't be wet, they were just pointing out that it isn't cool


So, what is cool?!


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> I hate football... but Corrie is awesome. That is all.
> 
> 
> :bash:


Corrie is gay...Guess that's why you like it  :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Corrie is gay...Guess that's why you like it  :whistling2:


You wish I was gay so you could have me... Unfortunately Im reserved for the ladies :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> You wish I was gay so you could have me... Unfortunately Im reserved for the ladies :lol2:


Ewwwwwwwwww   Oh wait a bit more  

:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Im In a chatty mood tonight, people better reply quick :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Ewwwwwwwwww   Oh wait a bit more
> 
> :lol2:


Thats not what you was saying the other night :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Thats not what you was saying the other night :whistling2:


I didn't say anything :hmm:

But what were YOU saying :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> I didn't say anything :hmm:
> 
> But what were YOU saying :whistling2:


I wasn't saying anything, It was more like grunting and moaning to be fair... :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> I wasn't saying anything, It was more like grunting and moaning to be fair... :flrt:


......

And text! Takes to long having to refresh all the time -_-


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> ......
> 
> And text! Takes to long having to refresh all the time -_-


My phone is messed up  plus I feel like being a post whore on here :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> My phone is messed up  plus I feel like being a post whore on here :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Like you then???

And post away whore


----------



## Jonb1982

Bedtime for me I think!

And you two get a room!


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Like you then???
> 
> And post away whore


yes like me... my friend just said the same thing on my Facebook :lol2:
and I will :whistling2:

Postity Post Post....


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> yes like me... my friend just said the same thing on my Facebook :lol2:
> and I will :whistling2:
> 
> Postity Post Post....


Maybe because it's true?

And Emmie stop liking and post :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> Bedtime for me I think!
> 
> And you two get a room!


night...
and we have a room :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Maybe because it's true?
> 
> *And Emmie stop liking and post *:lol2:


I was gonna say that but then I decided not to incase she beats me up :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> I was gonna say that but then I decided not to incase she beats me up :lol2:


Why would she beat you up?! 

:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Why would she beat you up?!
> 
> :lol2:


I don't know... don't wanna take any chances :whistling2: plus Emmie if your gonna like peoples posts at least like some of mine! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> I don't know... don't wanna take any chances :whistling2: plus Emmie if your gonna like peoples posts at least like some of mine! :lol2:


She is liking most of yours :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

geckodelta said:


> I don't know... don't wanna take any chances :whistling2: plus Emmie if your gonna like peoples posts at least like some of mine! :lol2:


Thanks sexy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> She is liking most of yours :lol2:


I didn't see! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

She has gone down in my estimation! Lol


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> She has gone down in my estimation! Lol


Its because she's the most awesome person on earth... hence the sig :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Oh and Callum are you going to SEAS?


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Oh and Callum are you going to SEAS?


yes hopefully


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> yes hopefully


Cool


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Cool


you better go :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Its because she's the most awesome person on earth... hence the sig :whistling2:


ahahahaha that's a very good joke, callum.


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> ahahahaha that's a very good joke, callum.


I like Emmie :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> you better go :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I might be :/


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> I might be :/


You have to :devil:


----------



## snasha_d

So you guys are going SEAS too :hmm:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> So you guys are going SEAS too :hmm:


I will be yes


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I will be yes


Well I will be seeing you there :lol2:

I'm going down the night before too so I don't have to drive like 6 hours in one day :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> So you guys are going SEAS too :hmm:


Hopefully I can! 

Got 6 T's to pick up :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Trootle said:


> Hopefully I can!
> 
> Got 6 T's to pick up :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> Hopefully I can!
> 
> Got 6 T's to pick up :lol2:


Oohh what you picking up?



Trootle said:


> image


Someone's getting a nice new coat for Xmas :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Well I will be seeing you there :lol2:
> 
> I'm going down the night before too so I don't have to drive like 6 hours in one day :2thumb:


Good


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Good


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> Oohh what you picking up?
> 
> 
> 
> Someone's getting a nice new coat for Xmas :lol2:


I have a MM B.Vagans (he was freexD)

My good friend has got me a B.Smithi, B.Boehimi, C.Fasciatum and A.Genic

And she is also getting a X.Immanis for me which I will pay for there 

And I know! Can sex it when it finishes!


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> I have a MM B.Vagans (he was freexD)
> 
> My good friend has got me a B.Smithi, B.Boehimi, C.Fasciatum and A.Genic
> 
> And she is also getting a X.Immanis for me which I will pay for there
> 
> And I know! Can sex it when it finishes!


I'm jealous that you're getting an A.genic I need one of these :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> I'm jealous that you're getting an A.genic I need one of these :lol2:


Get one at SEAS 

Any one want to buy a L.Para at SEAS?


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> Get one at SEAS
> 
> Any one want to buy a L.Para at SEAS?


I will do but a mate will have to look after it for a few months :lol2: due to my cheating ex I'm having to move back home and mother is not impressed that I'm already taking 12 T's with me :devil:

Sex and size ??


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> I will do but a mate will have to look after it for a few months :lol2: due to my cheating ex I'm having to move back home and mother is not impressed that I'm already taking 12 T's with me :devil:
> 
> Sex and size ??


Oh hahah :lol2:

Sex un-known and it depends on size at the time.. I have 5 of them at different sizes atm :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

*YAAAAASSSSSSS!!!!

Im ever so sorry I couldnt be assed to post for a while but you know, Some things are more important. Like guitars & Life & that... 

You've all missed my magical pictures yeah???

 :mf_dribble:
*


----------



## kris74

mcluskyisms said:


> *YAAAAASSSSSSS!!!!
> 
> Im ever so sorry I couldnt be assed to post for a while but you know, Some things are more important. Like guitars & Life & that...
> 
> You've all missed my magical pictures yeah???
> 
> :mf_dribble:
> *


Mate I was just thinking yesterday that I hadn't seen you on here for a while. You been gigging or just getting in some quality time in with your guitar?


----------



## kris74

I have the stinking man flux, my back has gone and I'm stuck in Gateshead metro station waiting for a bus in severe pain and distress at the thought of a full day in a call centre... The possibility of a manweep is now very real. FML today


----------



## TEENY

Jonb1982 said:


> So, what is cool?!


Nature docs, Deadly sixty, How it works, man v food and Ace of cakes  lol


----------



## Jonb1982

TEENY said:


> Nature docs, Deadly sixty, How it works, man v food and Ace of cakes  lol


Ok maybe the 1st two but not heard of the rest lol


----------



## Dr3d

kris74 said:


> I have the stinking man flux, my back has gone and I'm stuck in Gateshead metro station waiting for a bus in severe pain and distress at the thought of a full day in a call centre... The possibility of a manweep is now very real. FML today


 
ohhhh mate sorry to hear this... after reading that I had full appreciation for the fact you have to work, I am also suffering the crapoli man flu but I have managed to stay tucked up in bed till now and all I gotta do today is feed and water a few hundred of my clan  happy saturday all


----------



## spinnin_tom

how it's made and things like that are very good.
deadly sixty is brill, even though it's aimed at little people


----------



## Dr3d

TEENY said:


> Nature docs, Deadly sixty, How it works, man v food and Ace of cakes  lol


 
We watch all those Teeny lol great watching that guy getting bitten on deadly 60 lol and man V food is brill, there is a pub close to us that has just started a comp like this so when i'm flush I may give it a wirl 1.5kg a food in 15 minutes
think there was mention of 2 x 20 oz steak burgers and 2 chicken breasts 1/4lb monteryjack cheese melted on top between to massive buns owww and 25 onion rings and a massive plate a chips with chille beef poured over..... yummy


----------



## snasha_d

Dr3d said:


> We watch all those Teeny lol great watching that guy getting bitten on deadly 60 lol and man V food is brill, there is a pub close to us that has just started a comp like this so when i'm flush I may give it a wirl 1.5kg a food in 15 minutes
> think there was mention of 2 x 20 oz steak burgers and 2 chicken breasts 1/4lb monteryjack cheese melted on top between to massive buns owww and 25 onion rings and a massive plate a chips with chille beef poured over..... yummy


That sounds painful :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Morning guys


----------



## Dr3d

snasha_d said:


> That sounds painful :lol2:


I wish I had'nt written it now im starving this morning.... gonna have to build me a fry up or something soon...
feed a cold starve a feever my mum used to say <--- good excuse for a fat fry up

Morning Jack


----------



## Jonb1982

Ugh, just putting christmas tree up, roll on january!


----------



## JustJack

Dr3d said:


> I wish I had'nt written it now im starving this morning.... gonna have to build me a fry up or something soon...
> feed a cold starve a feever my mum used to say <--- good excuse for a fat fry up
> 
> Morning Jack


Oh didn't see you said Morning :lol2:

Morning and morning Jon


----------



## mcluskyisms

kris74 said:


> Mate I was just thinking yesterday that I hadn't seen you on here for a while. You been gigging or just getting in some quality time in with your guitar?


Alreet man 

Just been getting some music recorded, thinking about making an EP. You keeping good yourself? The mighty toon are going alright ehh?


----------



## Jonb1982

mcluskyisms said:


> Alreet man
> 
> Just been getting some music recorded, thinking about making an EP. You keeping good yourself? The mighty toon are going alright ehh?


Dont you mean mighty Spurs! Newcastles result against chelsea has proved they cant keep up with the big boys!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Jonb1982 said:


> Dont you mean mighty Spurs! Newcastles result against chelsea has proved they cant keep up with the big boys!


Nah, I watched that match and if Luiz had been sent off (as he should've been at 4 minutes) then we would've had a point atleast. Your lot were fortunate not to concede a goal in the last 10 minutes at St. James' in all honesty. I think we'll get Europa cup football by the end of the season, I wouldn't mind finishing in 6th or 7th. 

Tim Krul has been amazing!


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> Nah, I watched that match and if Luiz had been sent off (as he should've been at 4 minutes) then we would've had a point atleast. Your lot were fortunate not to concede a goal in the last 10 minutes at St. James' in all honesty. I think we'll get Europa cup football by the end of the season, I wouldn't mind finishing in 6th or 7th.
> 
> Tim Krul has been amazing!


I have no idea what you just said...


----------



## Jonb1982

mcluskyisms said:


> Nah, I watched that match and if Luiz had been sent off (as he should've been at 4 minutes) then we would've had a point atleast. Your lot were fortunate not to concede a goal in the last 10 minutes at St. James' in all honesty. I think we'll get Europa cup football by the end of the season, I wouldn't mind finishing in 6th or 7th.
> 
> Tim Krul has been amazing!


Yup I agree actually, I despise chelsea with a passion and yes luiz should have been sent off!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Jonb1982 said:


> Yup I agree actually, I despise chelsea with a passion and yes luiz should have been sent off!


Mike Dean bottled it didn't he? If he was guilty of bringing Ba down (which he was) then you couldnt show a yellow, its straight red all day or no card at all. Personally I see Spurs finishing 5th, your on a good run in the league of late although not doing as well as I expected in the Europa. Hopefully Newcastle will get back onto a decent run again starting this afternoon at Carrow Road, although I must say Delia's ticket pricing (£46 for away fans) is nothing short of scandalous!!!


----------



## JustJack

Who has any tips or tricks on catching a avic? 

One that is out in my room


----------



## Jonb1982

Blimey that is steep! So you get a free cook book thrown in too?

Im hoping for top 4 finish, our next 6 games are fairly straight forward, with only chelsea a possible problem! Should be clear 2nd into Jan!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Trootle said:


> Who has any tips or tricks on catching a avic?
> 
> One that is out in my room


Lay on the floor and make a noise like a cricket?

Seriously though, I assume its hiding? Try putting a water dish on the floor and check during the night, sometimes you'll get lucky and find them drinking from it. Make sure to keep the door closed at all times and also look in the darkest warmest corners etc. 

Goodluck!


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> Lay on the floor and make a noise like a cricket?
> 
> Seriously though, I assume its hiding? Try putting a water dish on the floor and check during the night, sometimes you'll get lucky and find them drinking from it. Make sure to keep the door closed at all times and also look in the darkest warmest corners etc.
> 
> Goodluck!


I think its hiding 

It jumped out the tub on the floor and up the chair I was on then it vanished.. This was on Thursday night..

Spent all night looking -_-

Havn't seen a glimse of it even when I have turend the lights out and sat with a torch


----------



## mcluskyisms

Jonb1982 said:


> Blimey that is steep! So you get a free cook book thrown in too?
> 
> Im hoping for top 4 finish, our next 6 games are fairly straight forward, with only chelsea a possible problem! Should be clear 2nd into Jan!


I think it all depends on Van Persies form at Arsenal TBH, the kids on fire and if he stays fit I can see them taking 3rd or 4th on the back of his goals alone.

I reckon Blackburn, Sunderland and Wigan for the drop.


----------



## TEENY

Jonb1982 said:


> Ok maybe the 1st two but not heard of the rest lol


You need to get your peepers a-watching them, they are amazing 



Dr3d said:


> We watch all those Teeny lol great watching that guy getting bitten on deadly 60 lol and man V food is brill, there is a pub close to us that has just started a comp like this so when i'm flush I may give it a wirl 1.5kg a food in 15 minutes
> think there was mention of 2 x 20 oz steak burgers and 2 chicken breasts 1/4lb monteryjack cheese melted on top between to massive buns owww and 25 onion rings and a massive plate a chips with chille beef poured over..... yummy


Omnomnom i have said i would give most of the challenges a good go, it looks lush


----------



## JustJack

Right I have lost hope now  4th proper look EVERYWHERE in my room and no sign

Such a shame, he was a awesome lil dude, got him for my birthday only a month and a bit ago


----------



## TEENY

I would look up high, most arboreal species make a run for high dark places, try behind pics/posters. In curtain folds etc


----------



## JustJack

I have 

Looked at my blinds, ceilings, the shelfs up high, drawers everywhere..

He hasnt even came out at night either


----------



## TEENY

Trootle said:


> I have
> 
> Looked at my blinds, ceilings, the shelfs up high, drawers everywhere..
> 
> He hasnt even came out at night either


Well, good news is, it can't just disappear, if you have no obvious holes in walls etc it will be there somewhere, it may take the drastic step of checking each thing and putting it outside room when clear etc til you find it tho. I lost a few spiders, and have always found mine.......except a vietnam black sling:gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i moved a unit in my room and realised how the colour of the floor was different.
i'm not taking all of the snakes and spiders etc out so i can clean the room up O:


----------



## JustJack

But he did :lol2:

He ran up the chair I was on, I got off and looked at the chair and PUFF gone 

And unfortunatley I can't move everything out of my room it's near enough impossible :lol2:


----------



## TEENY

Trootle said:


> But he did :lol2:
> 
> He ran up the chair I was on, I got off and looked at the chair and PUFF gone
> 
> And unfortunatley I can't move everything out of my room it's near enough impossible :lol2:


 You sure he isn't hiding in bottom of chair ????


----------



## JustJack

I have checked 

It's a computer chair so loads of little bits..

I looked in each bit, spray water in the open bits to see if it would flood it out if it was there and shook the chair a few times

Nothing


----------



## snasha_d

evening people :flrt: hope everyone is well : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> evening people :flrt: hope everyone is well : victory:


i am

room tidied, snakes happy.
spiders aren't complaining


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> evening people :flrt: hope everyone is well : victory:


Hello, ello, ello


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> i am
> 
> room tidied, snakes happy.
> spiders aren't complaining


sounds like an interesting saturday :lol2:



Trootle said:


> Hello, ello, ello


hey, hey, hey :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> sounds like an interesting saturday :lol2:


yup... NOT


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> yup... NOT


I've been driving for about 4 hours today :lol2:

that wasnt too interesting either


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> I've been driving for about 4 hours today :lol2:
> 
> that wasnt too interesting either


sounds better than my day..


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> sounds better than my day..


50 miles on the M11 is not fun


----------



## Biggys

I have bright blue christmas lights 


Yes I know I said christmas should :censor: offf yesterday, but I like it today :lol:


----------



## Spider jake

spinnin_tom said:


> sounds better than my day..


did you have a bad day? !


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I have bright blue christmas lights
> 
> 
> Yes I know I said christmas should :censor: offf yesterday, but I like it today :lol:


 
christmas can do one :bash:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> christmas can do one :bash:


:lol2:

you love it really :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> you love it really :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I may love it aslong as it doesnt :censor: snow :whip:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> I may love it aslong as it doesnt :censor: snow :whip:


Yeah I don't want it to snow


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Yeah I don't want it to snow


it can snow xmas day and be gone by the 7th Jan - that would be perfect :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> it can snow xmas day and be gone by the 7th Jan - that would be perfect :lol2:


 that would be awesome


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> that would be awesome


best cross fingers and toes :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> best cross fingers and toes :lol2:


Get the rest of rfuk to help most of them have Extra toes :whistling2:




I'm not allowed in the shed tonight


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Get the rest of rfuk to help most of them have Extra toes :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not allowed in the shed tonight


 
thats a little mean!!

Men and sheds!! Whats the issue :bash:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> thats a little mean!!
> 
> Men and sheds!! Whats the issue :bash:


Maybe I am a little mean :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well they are just awesome :blush:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Maybe I am a little mean :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Well they are just awesome :blush:


just a little?? Or a lot :whistling2:


how is a cold, dark, damp smelly shed awesome??


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> just a little?? Or a lot :whistling2:
> 
> 
> how is a cold, dark, damp smelly shed awesome??


Alot :blush:


and mine is heated


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Alot :blush:
> 
> 
> and mine is heated


 
A heated shed omg!!! It gets worse


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> A heated shed omg!!! It gets worse


It's the :censor: :lol2:


I could live up there :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> It's the :censor: :lol2:
> 
> 
> I could live up there :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
:gasp: 

i can think of better places to live other than a shed :whip:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> :gasp:
> 
> i can think of better places to live other than a shed :whip:


So could I 

Something like a huge bed :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> So could I
> 
> Something like a huge bed :flrt:


maybe a huge bed in a warm house :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> maybe a huge bed in a warm house :lol2:


that would help yes 


Huge bed, warm house and lots of pillows


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> that would help yes
> 
> 
> Huge bed, warm house and lots of pillows


 
Feather pillows :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Feather pillows :2thumb:


 
Yessssssssss :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Yessssssssss :flrt::flrt::flrt:


and hot chocolate made for you too :notworthy:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> and hot chocolate made for you too :notworthy:


 
that would actually be amazing


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> that would actually be amazing


 
i actually want a hot chocolate now :whip:

make me one please :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> i actually want a hot chocolate now :whip:
> 
> make me one please :flrt:













Good enough ?


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> Good enough ?


:gasp: EPIC 

I need that in my life (minus the marshmallows)


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> :gasp: EPIC
> 
> I need that in my life (minus the marshmallows)


 
Well I will have the marshmellows then


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Well I will have the marshmellows then


 
Thats fine : victory:

Just dont touch the hot chocolate :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Thats fine : victory:
> 
> Just dont touch the hot chocolate :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well what ifI do


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Well what ifI do


I would actually poke you in the eye :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> I would actually poke you in the eye :lol2:


:gasp:


Ok just have the hot chocolate :shock:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> :gasp:
> 
> 
> Ok just have the hot chocolate :shock:


HA I win 

Dont get between a woman and chocolate its not safe!!


----------



## JustJack

-_-

Is all i can say


----------



## TEENY

Not long finished work, sitting here drinking a voddy and relaxing now. No work tommorrow yaaaaaaaaaay for only doing 6 day weeks lol


----------



## JustJack

Evening TEENY


----------



## spinnin_tom

lunar eclipse tonight- starts at 12:45 
no guarantee on if we'll see it or not.


----------



## TEENY

Trootle said:


> Evening TEENY


Evening Trootlepuff 



spinnin_tom said:


> lunar eclipse tonight- starts at 12:45
> no guarantee on if we'll see it or not.


I can't see the moon here


----------



## JustJack

TEENY said:


> Evening Trootlepuff
> 
> 
> I can't see the moon here


:lol2:

Hows you?


----------



## TEENY

Trootle said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Hows you?


Pleasantly drunken. Trying to feed the scorpions but they are huffing lol. You ????


----------



## JustJack

TEENY said:


> Pleasantly drunken. Trying to feed the scorpions but they are huffing lol. You ????


Annoyed :lol2:


----------



## TEENY

Trootle said:


> Annoyed :lol2:


Nawwwwwwwwww don't be cross  


One of my big female emp just tried nomming my finger, my fault for hand fedding a wax worm to her to see if she wanted it, she grabbed worm in one pincher and my finger in other then tried nomming my finger first bless her little heart


----------



## JustJack

TEENY said:


> Nawwwwwwwwww don't be cross
> 
> 
> One of my big female emp just tried nomming my finger, my fault for hand fedding a wax worm to her to see if she wanted it, she grabbed worm in one pincher and my finger in other then tried nomming my finger first bless her little heart


I'm not cross!

Got a essay to finish, been at it all day and this avic escapign really has ruined everything 

Try hand feeding my AF mysore... She is well and truly a :censor:


----------



## Dr3d

Trootle said:


> I'm not cross!
> 
> Got a essay to finish, been at it all day and this avic escapign really has ruined everything
> 
> Try hand feeding my AF mysore... She is well and truly a :censor:


your mysore will make yousore if your not careful!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

Dr3d said:


> your mysore will make yousore if your not careful!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Good evening dudes and dudettes


----------



## geckodelta

evening guys and girls, I'm in a pretty good mood! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

geckodelta said:


> evening guys and girls, I'm in a pretty good mood! :lol2:


That's good! 

I'm not, I've got to get up at 7:30 and I know I won't sleep until like 4. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

death by sheep

..............................v


----------



## JustJack

Hey guys


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Well I haven't been on this thread in a while.
Hope everyone is okay.:2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

salazare slytherin said:


> well i haven't been on this thread in a while.
> Hope everyone is okay.:2thumb:


salazare!!!!!!!!!!!! :d


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Trootle said:


> salazare!!!!!!!!!!!! :d


Hey dude, hows things?


----------



## JustJack

Good thanks 

You?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Trootle said:


> Good thanks
> 
> You?


 
not good really like but moaning wont do nowt so we just gotta get on with it. lol

Overall im off xmas shoppin tomorrow.


----------



## spinnin_tom

might be getting another snake :lol2:


----------



## JustJack




----------



## Salazare Slytherin

spinnin_tom said:


> might be getting another snake :lol2:


 
oooooooooo what kind?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Salazare Slytherin said:


> oooooooooo what kind?


either a miami corn or a boa constrictor


----------



## spinnin_tom

^Twix, caramel corn










^Chilobrachys "Burma" nice webber


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

If you were more near me I have a baby common boa up for sale and a miami corn snake for rehome. lol.

I love miami-s but I am having enclosure problems at the minute, too many are falling apart due to our krap landlord not fixing or moving us due to damp the problem when he should have at the beginning of the year.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Salazare Slytherin said:


> If you were more near me I have a baby common boa up for sale and a miami corn snake for rehome. lol.
> 
> I love miami-s but I am having enclosure problems at the minute, too many are falling apart due to our krap landlord not fixing or moving us due to damp the problem when he should have at the beginning of the year.


that sucks.
i'm deciding if i want the corn, boa or both.
realistically i can get one.

my animal room is damp from a broken gutter on the roof


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

spinnin_tom said:


> that sucks.
> i'm deciding if i want the corn, boa or both.
> realistically i can get one.
> 
> my animal room is damp from a broken gutter on the roof


We have been living in this for nearly a year now, the landlord was supposed to sort it, I have lost alot of money in vivs etc, some have even fallen apart over time it is that bad.

While living here I can't keep everything and keep affording to replace vivs every 5 minutes due to the lazy git.

He has had his phone off since and we can't move so soon to xmas either.
So realisticly some of the animals will have to be rehomed sadly.

We are moving into a brandnew built house in may, but I doubt the animals enclosures will last that long.


----------



## JustJack

Can any one guess what T the one I postted was? 

Just took aload now


----------



## spinnin_tom

Salazare Slytherin said:


> We have been living in this for nearly a year now, the landlord was supposed to sort it, I have lost alot of money in vivs etc, some have even fallen apart over time it is that bad.
> 
> While living here I can't keep everything and keep affording to replace vivs every 5 minutes due to the lazy git.
> 
> He has had his phone off since and we can't move so soon to xmas either.
> So realisticly some of the animals will have to be rehomed sadly.
> 
> We are moving into a brandnew built house in may, but I doubt the animals enclosures will last that long.


jack- Grammostola rosea.

and that really is terrible. could you not cu t the owner of the house and and go straight to the agent


----------



## JustJack

Damn you Tom :O

Still no avic


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Damn you Tom :O
> 
> Still no avic


what can i say.. 

shame about 'le avic


----------



## Biggys

Things you need then removing a moult from a H. lividium tank.....



2 foot tongs and balls of steel...

I ened up with the Cobalt in my hand, I squealed like a little girl :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonb1982

Why eye man im up the toon!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Why eye man im up the toon!


'ello Jon!

And 41k a year as a train driver?!

You must be rolling in dosh :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> 'ello Jon!
> 
> And 41k a year as a train driver?!
> 
> You must be rolling in dosh :lol2:


Lol not quite, but comfortable I guess!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Lol not quite, but comfortable I guess!


Very comfortable :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Evening people :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> Evening people :flrt:


Evening!  

YOu know you wanna give me your smithi right?


----------



## geckodelta

hey guys


----------



## JustJack

ello Callum


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> Evening!
> 
> YOu know you wanna give me your smithi right?


Hi

Ermm why do you want my smithi?


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> ello Callum


you ok???


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> hey guys


Hey hun : victory:


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> Hi
> 
> Ermm why do you want my smithi?


Because smithi's are awesome :lol2:

And yeah Callum, you?


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Hey hun : victory:


Hey, since I first spoke to you I've started calling everyone hun :lol2:
and yeah thanks jack


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Hey, since I first spoke to you I've started calling everyone hun :lol2:
> and yeah thanks jack


Good good


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> Because smithi's are awesome :lol2:
> 
> And yeah Callum, you?


They are pretty awesome :mf_dribble:
Mrs Smith has been rearranging the tank :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> Hey, since I first spoke to you I've started calling everyone hun :lol2:
> and yeah thanks jack


Sorry :blush: hows things tho?


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> They are pretty awesome :mf_dribble:
> Mrs Smith has been rearranging the tank :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry :blush: hows things tho?


No need to say sorry... its worked well for me :whistling2:
and things are much better *touch wood* thanks for being there hunny bunny :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

Hey jack have you seen this picture

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...058-first-adult-arboreal-t-d.html#post9388527

Its an empty avic tank lol


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> They are pretty awesome :mf_dribble:
> Mrs Smith has been rearranging the tank :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry :blush: hows things tho?


Can't wait to get mine!

And Jon...

:lol2: :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> No need to say sorry... its worked well for me :whistling2:
> and things are much better *touch wood* thanks for being there hunny bunny :flrt:


 oh has it now :lol2: 
Thats ok i did say if you need a chat im here :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> oh has it now :lol2:
> Thats ok i did say if you need a chat im here :flrt:


a little bit :whistling2:
and thanks a lot  xx


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> Hey jack have you seen this picture
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...058-first-adult-arboreal-t-d.html#post9388527
> 
> Its an empty avic tank lol


Win.... :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

spinnin_tom said:


> jack- Grammostola rosea.
> 
> and that really is terrible. could you not cu t the owner of the house and and go straight to the agent


 
It isn't an agency type thing (at least I don't think mate) 
When we move I might just accidentally leave a few tubs of locusts open.:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It isn't an agency type thing (at least I don't think mate)
> When we move I might just accidentally leave a few tubs of locusts open.:whistling2:


accidentally ??
i'd tip a few around really obscure places that people can't reach lol
get some red runner roaches too lol.. they breed like.. um, roaches lol

luckily our owner guy isn't bad with fixing problems, the window cleaners give my room funny looks when they see tubs of something all around my room lol..


anyway... Birdman Y.u. MAD is the best song ever.. well, no it's not but it is good (quite sweary)


----------



## JustJack

How much would 3 L.Paras be worth? 2 are about a inch and 1 about half a inch?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> How much would 3 L.Paras be worth? 2 are about a inch and 1 about half a inch?


about a fiver maximum, not from a shop though


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> about a fiver maximum, not from a shop though


Fiver for all 3?? No chance :lol2:

I paid more then that for them


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Fiver for all 3?? No chance :lol2:
> 
> I paid more then that for them


course not for all 3
but i got a half inch spiderling for a quid a while ago..


----------



## JustJack

Was gunna do £10 for the 4cm ones and £2 for the 2cm one 

Also selling a P.Imperator


----------



## spinnin_tom

why are you selling stuff so close to seas ?


----------



## JustJack

All sold 

Because these are things I am not into and I have to make way for the few gifts and 2 Ts i really want at SEAS


----------



## spinnin_tom

Thougjt you weren't going


----------



## JustJack

I never said I wasnt going, said I might not be able to go


----------



## Biggys

*cuts tension with knife*


----------



## snasha_d

Hi guys :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Hi guys :flrt:


 Hello Snashhhhh :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Hello Snashhhhh :flrt:


snash??? wheres the a??? hmm :lol2:
How are you hun? :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

bye bye awkward balloon


----------



## snasha_d

medium peperoni passion dominos pizza £7.50 

i love nhs discount :no1:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> snash??? wheres the a??? hmm :lol2:
> How are you hun? :flrt:


I wanted to say snash...big woop wanna fight about 

I'm bloody great thanks you ?


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I wanted to say snash...big woop wanna fight about
> 
> I'm bloody great thanks you ?


 
Yeah lets fight :devil:

im awesome thanx

Why you so great then huh??


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Yeah lets fight :devil:
> 
> im awesome thanx
> 
> Why you so great then huh??


*pokes* HA!


and because I'm talking to someone awesome :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> *pokes* HA!
> 
> 
> and because I'm talking to someone awesome :flrt:


*slaps* HAHA!!!


Ohhh very nice i hope they bring you happiness :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> *slaps* HAHA!!!
> 
> 
> Ohhh very nice i hope they bring you happiness :flrt:


Ouch :O

They dooooooooooooooo :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Ouch :O
> 
> They dooooooooooooooo :flrt:


 you started it :whistling2:

Awww thats actually awesome : victory:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> you started it :whistling2:
> 
> Awww thats actually awesome : victory:


I did 


And it is thanks hunny


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I did
> 
> 
> And it is thanks hunny


 
Atleast you actually admit it :Na_Na_Na_Na:

i like happiness :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Atleast you actually admit it :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> i like happiness :2thumb:


I do admit it cos I don't wannt get hit again :lol:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> *pokes* HA!
> 
> 
> and because I'm talking to someone awesome :flrt:




Morning folks!


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning folks!


Morning : victory:


----------



## Jonb1982

Woo, somebody about, hows you?


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Woo, somebody about, hows you?


I'm great thank you 

How about you? :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> I'm great thank you
> 
> How about you? :2thumb:


Yeah im good cos I aint at work! Not back till monday morn!

I really should do the ironing though....... Ugh


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Yeah im good cos I aint at work! Not back till monday morn!
> 
> I really should do the ironing though....... Ugh


Nice I have one day off :bash:

Urgh ironing ! I'm packing up a house


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> Nice I have one day off :bash:
> 
> Urgh ironing ! I'm packing up a house


Wow you must need a huge box to pack up a house!


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Wow you must need a huge box to pack up a house!


Well ok I'm packing up the contents of a house then :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> Well ok I'm packing up the contents of a house then :lol2:



Ah right, I get ya 

Apart from ironing I would say that has to be the worst job in the world!

So close to christmas too, nightmare is it you moving?


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Ah right, I get ya
> 
> Apart from ironing I would say that has to be the worst job in the world!
> 
> So close to christmas too, nightmare is it you moving?


I hate ironing 

Yes I am I've left my cheating ex and I'm moving back home :lol2:

Mums not happy about my pets haha!!!


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> I hate ironing
> 
> Yes I am I've left my cheating ex and I'm moving back home :lol2:
> 
> Mums not happy about my pets haha!!!


Sorry to hear that

Im sure your mum will get used to them


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Sorry to hear that
> 
> Im sure your mum will get used to them


She won't trust me!


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## Jonb1982

Hello!


----------



## snasha_d

anybody want to earn some money ??

I need help packing! I have packed three boxes so far :blush:

How is everyone on this freezing evening ??


----------



## Biggys

Today at work was awesome 

I serve fern brittan :gasp: :no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Today at work was awesome
> 
> I serve fern brittan :gasp: :no1:


cheeky edit


----------



## Bagger293

Ur thinking of Fern Cotton, surely, Tom?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> i'd serve her


Erm


Are you confusing Brittan with Cotton?

I hope so!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Ur thinking of Fern Cotton, surely, Tom?





Jonb1982 said:


> Erm
> 
> 
> Are you confusing Brittan with Cotton?
> 
> I hope so!


woops.
yes

i wouldn't serve that other one,she's a heffer


----------



## Bagger293

Heffers need love too Tom, perhaps you're the man to give it to 'em?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> Heffers need love too Tom, perhaps you're the man to give it to 'em?


i could.. :mf_dribble:

i've just taken a knife out of the drawer, it's really well weighted for a big knife


----------



## ojo

is that to gouge out your eyes or gouge out an imprint of yourself so you can fit snuggly into them?


----------



## Jonb1982

Afternoon peeps!


----------



## spinnin_tom

hello jon


----------



## Brandan Smith

Afternoon.


----------



## snasha_d

Hi :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> hello jon





Shandy said:


> Afternoon.


Are we all ok!?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Are we all ok!?


we are indeed.
no more school until the third so i can't complain 

how're you  ??


----------



## spinnin_tom

i think this is better than the last photo i put on here


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> we are indeed.
> no more school until the third so i can't complain
> 
> how're you  ??



Sweet, thats a nice break, so I imagine you will be on here nearly 24/7 then annoying the hell out of everybody 

Im pretty good to be honest, just hanging around at my parents waiting for my car to be fixed!


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> image
> 
> i think this is better than the last photo i put on here



southern weirdo!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Sweet, thats a nice break, so I imagine you will be on here nearly 24/7 then annoying the hell out of everybody
> 
> Im pretty good to be honest, just hanging around at my parents waiting for my car to be fixed!


naah, imma try to stay away lol.
i have nothing planned until after xmas though.. then seas <3


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> southern weirdo!


.¿que?.


----------



## Brandan Smith

2month and im away training !!


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> southern weirdo!


were not weird down here in the south! your the weird ones! who doesn't have a spare gas mask in case of a chemical attack? :whip:


----------



## Brandan Smith

geckodelta said:


> were not weird down here in the south! your the weird ones! who doesn't have a spare gas mask in case of a chemical attack? :whip:


 we just real English men.


----------



## spinnin_tom

it's not a proper gas mask, it was part of the "how to survive nuclear war " kit


----------



## Brandan Smith

spinnin_tom said:


> it's not a proper gas mask, it was part of the gimp suit :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Not the kind of talk i find appropriate for off topic :devil:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shandy said:


> Not the kind of talk i find appropriate for off topic :devil:


is it better now ?


----------



## Brandan Smith

Alot better lol.


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening!


----------



## JustJack

ello Jon


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> ello Jon


U ok bud?


----------



## JustJack

I am doing ok thank you 

You???


----------



## Malti

Hi, is this the creepy crawley club?


----------



## kris74

Malti said:


> Hi, is this the creepy crawley club?


Dunno about crawley but it does get creepy when all these juveniles are on the play for Emmies affections... :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

kris74 said:


> Dunno about crawley but it does get creepy when all these juveniles are on the play for Emmies affections... :whistling2:


It is creepy... :/


----------



## Malti

kris74 said:


> Dunno about crawley but it does get creepy when all these juveniles are on the play for Emmies affections... :whistling2:



juvies? what species? :lol2:

got a question about T's..,are there definite sizes when to call a T a sling, or juvie? I mean what ranges?

oh and who's Emmies?


----------



## _emmie_x_

kris74 said:


> Dunno about crawley but it does get creepy when all these *juveniles are on the play for Emmies* *affections...* :whistling2:


:gasp: :liar:

:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## kris74

Malti said:


> juvies? what species? :lol2:
> 
> ?


Erm, the Greater spotted southern teenage species I think...


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> *pokes* HA!
> 
> 
> *and because I'm talking to someone awesome :flrt:*


I don't remember talking to you?


----------



## spinnin_tom

who's seen the mug trying to hybridise spiders on here?


----------



## _emmie_x_

spinnin_tom said:


> who's seen the mug trying to hybridise spiders on here?


 
_Nothing wrong with hybrids, I'm planning on breeding my P. cambridgei to my P. pulcher or P. irminia :flrt:__lmao! _
_oh and yeah this is a joke personally I don't like or agree with hybrids and I doubt I'd ever breed Ts_


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> who's seen the mug trying to hybridise spiders on here?


im that confident that they wont get a sac, that if they do ill donate mine for medical research!


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> who's seen the mug trying to hybridise spiders on here?





_emmie_x_ said:


> _Nothing wrong with hybrids, I'm planning on breeding my P. cambridgei to my P. pulcher or P. irminia :flrt:__lmao! _
> _oh and yeah this is a joke personally I don't like or agree with hybrids and I doubt I'd ever breed Ts_


Ive seen the thread, although the guy did say he didn't approve and did say how shocked he was at his friends actions. so Im going to reserve judgement on him personally, as for the guy that actually did it, I'm not impressed... don't really agree with hybrids, don't see the need for them.


----------



## Biggys

Just finished my fist hand forged knife


----------



## Biggys




----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Just finished my fist hand forged knife


Nice one dude, 

Where the pics?

I've just finished burning my latest belt, just needs finishing now


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Nice one dude,
> 
> Where the pics?
> 
> I've just finished burning my latest belt, just needs finishing now


Look above :lol2:

Nice get some picture up then dude


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Look above :lol2:
> 
> Nice get some picture up then dude


:lol2:

Just because you posted at the same time as me lol

Anyway,

And an image of the whole pattern, ( can't get a decent close up, but you get the idea  )









Bloody took hours to do and still not finished yet :lol:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Just because you posted at the same time as me lol
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> And an image of the whole pattern, ( can't get a decent close up, but you get the idea  )
> image
> 
> Bloody took hours to do and still not finished yet :lol:


 
Thatis Bloody awesome dude :gasp: :notworthy:


----------



## Malti

back...damn you guys really have stuff to say :lol2:

Anyone has some extra slings?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Malti said:


> back...damn you guys really have stuff to say :lol2:
> 
> Anyone has some extra slings?


i don't have any spare.. for some reason, i only have about 30 spiders/ scorpions now which is weird.

i thinkni planned on selling a few before seas, but not 20


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> i don't have any spare.. for some reason, i only have about 30 spiders/ scorpions now which is weird.
> 
> i thinkni planned on selling a few before seas, but not 20



What u planning to buy at seas then mate?


----------



## Malti

spinnin_tom said:


> i don't have any spare.. for some reason, i only have about 30 spiders/ scorpions now which is weird.
> 
> i thinkni planned on selling a few before seas, but not 20


I have 4...boo

better if you sell overseas :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> What u planning to buy at seas then mate?


some scorpions, couple of baboons and anything else that takes my fancy 
i want something that can live in a group.. i had obt's in a colony, but i separated them 'cos they were boring


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> some scorpions, couple of baboons and anything else that takes my fancy
> i want something that can live in a group.. i had obt's in a colony, but i separated them 'cos they were boring


Sweet............

And what you selling?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Sweet............
> 
> And what you selling?


nothing now, that's what i mea.. stuff's vanished lol

malti - mope, uk only. sont want my babies in the post too long lol


----------



## Biggys

Blade is completely finished nows, blade taken to a 400p grit in the belt sander and shaped the handle 


Pictures to come


----------



## Biggys

there you go


----------



## snowgoose

What the hell have you done to the handle? :lol2:

Won't be very nice to grip for hours on end, more like just for quick sharp jabs into something / someone :lol:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> What the hell have you done to the handle? :lol2:
> 
> Won't be very nice to grip for hours on end, more like just for *quick sharp jabs into something / someone :lol:*


 :whistling2:

Nah I joke 

It's a lot more comfortable that it looks tbh


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> Nah I joke
> 
> It's a lot more comfortable that it looks tbh


Ah well, 

I really like some of the knives on BritishBlades forum, in the Scandinavian bit on there, there's some real nice ones 

You will have to get yourself some horn / antler for your next handle


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Ah well,
> 
> I really like some of the knives on BritishBlades forum, in the Scandinavian bit on there, there's some real nice ones
> 
> You will have to get yourself some horn / antler for your next handle


 Yeah I lurk about on there aswell 

I'm going ot be folding some steel soon, so if I get the going well I will use the Buffalo horn I was kindly given by Kris 


Also I have lots of antlers about so might have to use one of those at some point


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> Nah I joke
> 
> It's a lot more comfortable that it looks tbh


Get some close ups of the bevel mate. Sure you could get some 600 on there bud, get some extra meat off the blade!


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Get some close ups of the bevel mate. Sure you could get some 600 on there bud, get some extra meat off the blade!


The bevel is shite to be honest dude I'm thinking of reworking it as I put one on then took it off for some reason :lol2:

I only have some 400 at the moment till I can get my hands on some 600


----------



## kris74

How do you like your Ewoks? Baked, Broiled or something else?


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Yeah I lurk about on there aswell
> 
> I'm going ot be folding some steel soon, so if I get the going well I will use the Buffalo horn I was kindly given by Kris
> 
> 
> Also I have lots of antlers about so might have to use one of those at some point


What antlers do you have? You have any Sika deer? Like a pair of them?


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> What antlers do you have? You have any Sika deer? Like a pair of them?


I have a huge Roe deer rack, some red deer quite a few, no foreign deer I'm afraid mate


----------



## Baldpoodle

lol I just read a crossbreeding thread and found it really very funny. I just love reading things that some people come out with. examples of some of the highlights for me were, compareing the perpetrators with the mythological people who started the aids virus!....really? are you for real? or the watch out the bts are watching!... yea right because they will do all of jack poo and as for spreading the word about to its members that they would be bad to deal with lol that would be boardering on slander! I mean nots not like their poo is clean is it? collecting in national parks without a permit and smuggling them back home is aok. I love the hangem high attitude of spider hobby folk please post more threads like this for me to have a jolly good laugh at.

Thanks.:lol2:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> I have a huge Roe deer rack, some red deer quite a few, no foreign deer I'm afraid mate


Can you get pictures? Would you sell any of them? I want to mount one as a sword stand. I reckon a big set of red deer ones would look good..


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Can you get pictures? Would you sell any of them? I want to mount one as a sword stand. I reckon a big set of red deer ones would look good..


I will try and get a few pictures for you mate 

And I will have to ask my old man as the big ones are my dads


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> I will try and get a few pictures for you mate
> 
> And I will have to ask my old man as the big ones are my dads


A 6 point would probably work ok if you could spare one mate. I want to mount a full set.. Tanto, Wakizashi and Katana. Would look nice.


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> A 6 point would probably work ok if you could spare one mate. I want to mount a full set.. Tanto, Wakizashi and Katana. Would look nice.


I will see if I can talk my dad into it 

Also dude I tried folding steel yesterday I got it WHITE hot, yet it still wouldn't fold together :hmm:

I readsomewhere about Borax does this weld them together ?

:blush:


----------



## snowgoose




----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> image


Not sure what it is, but it's cool  :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> I will see if I can talk my dad into it
> 
> Also dude I tried folding steel yesterday I got it WHITE hot, yet it still wouldn't fold together :hmm:
> 
> I readsomewhere about Borax does this weld them together ?
> 
> :blush:


Yeah, borax is what you need. It's like a welding flux I think.

Have you seen the dude on British Blades who make these mad looking cubes from folded steel. I haven't been on in ages but he has a web site. Amazing stuff sure. I'm gonna go look for it..


----------



## snowgoose

Haha, it's not mine.

It's a Kachina doll of the "Hoop Dancer" ( native american spirits )


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Yeah, borax is what you need. It's like a welding flux I think.
> 
> Have you seen the dude on British Blades who make these mad looking cubes from folded steel. I haven't been on in ages but he has a web site. Amazing stuff sure. I'm gonna go look for it..


 
Ahhhh that will be why then :blush:

Where can you get it from ? 

I saw those 

I really want to get some Mosaic Pins for when I make a knife out of "proper" steel 



snowgoose said:


> Haha, it's not mine.
> 
> It's a Kachina doll of the "Hoop Dancer" ( native american spirits )


Ahhh that is pretty cool dude


----------



## kris74

I think it might be this guy. Mick Maxen.... Check what he has managed to do on this, pretty cool... Folded Wizadry


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> I think it might be this guy. Mick Maxen.... Check what he has managed to do on this, pretty cool... Folded Wizadry


link is dead mate


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Ahhhh that will be why then :blush:
> 
> Where can you get it from ?
> 
> I saw those
> 
> I really want to get some Mosaic Pins for when I make a knife out of "proper" steel
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh that is pretty cool dude


They are something I have been looking into for a while now. Might see if I can make a few up 

Oh, if you want anything leather made for your knives, just holla


----------



## kris74

Not sure mate but here's a good explanation of why it works though...

"Regarding borax: anhydrous means without water. The 20 Mule Team storebought will function the same as anhydrous, but you have to wait for the water to boil out of the chemical as it melts onto the billet. I'm not sure about the exact percentage but I thought it was between 20-40% water by weight. Sometimes this means flux flying off the bar and not staying where you put it. The anhydrous borax is just like big grains of sand that stay where you put them and simply melt into the hot surface. There's less waste. 

Regarding sand: If the fire's hot enough, the sand will turn to glass and melt, covering the welding surface of the billet and excluding oxygen. That is the function of flux, to prevent oxygen from binding to the exposed iron and preventing the weld. 

What are all the other recipes for flux that folks on this list know of? I know some folks add iron oxide to their mix. Some folks add graphite or carbon powder to prevent decarburization at the weld. I think it would be interesting to see what everyone else is using. 

Either way the melted material keeps the scale from forming and keeps the maximum amount of liquid steel present in the weld boundary until your hammer/press forces the liquid from out between the pieces and the melting iron on both sides comes into intimate contact allowing the high temperature chemical bonds to form making a relatively homogenous billet. "


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> link is dead mate


Try it now..


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Oh, if you want anything leather made for your knives, just holla


 
Aww thanks dude 

I will deffineatly be in contact 




kris74 said:


> Not sure mate but here's a good explanation of why it works though...
> 
> "Regarding borax: anhydrous means without water. The 20 Mule Team storebought will function the same as anhydrous, but you have to wait for the water to boil out of the chemical as it melts onto the billet. I'm not sure about the exact percentage but I thought it was between 20-40% water by weight. Sometimes this means flux flying off the bar and not staying where you put it. The anhydrous borax is just like big grains of sand that stay where you put them and simply melt into the hot surface. There's less waste.
> 
> Regarding sand: If the fire's hot enough, the sand will turn to glass and melt, covering the welding surface of the billet and excluding oxygen. That is the function of flux, to prevent oxygen from binding to the exposed iron and preventing the weld.
> 
> What are all the other recipes for flux that folks on this list know of? I know some folks add iron oxide to their mix. Some folks add graphite or carbon powder to prevent decarburization at the weld. I think it would be interesting to see what everyone else is using.
> 
> Either way the melted material keeps the scale from forming and keeps the maximum amount of liquid steel present in the weld boundary until your hammer/press forces the liquid from out between the pieces and the melting iron on both sides comes into intimate contact allowing the high temperature chemical bonds to form making a relatively homogenous billet. "


Time to get practicing with different things then 

Might Try the sand one first :hmm:


----------



## kris74

snowgoose said:


> They are something I have been looking into for a while now. Might see if I can make a few up
> 
> Oh, if you want anything leather made for your knives, just holla


You getting in to the leather working thing then mate? I have a few bits and pieces on the book shelves about leather working and whip making, braiding etc. Pretty interesting craft.


----------



## Biggys

That is bloody amazing Kris :no1:


----------



## snowgoose

kris74 said:


> You getting in to the leather working thing then mate? I have a few bits and pieces on the book shelves about leather working and whip making, braiding etc. Pretty interesting craft.


Well, it started with my pyrography and moving onto burning leather instead of wood ( which I find a bit boring :lol2: )

But, yeah, I really like some of the things I've seen made with leather, just need to try my hand at some hand stitching, and actually making something from a side or shoulder or whatever instead of buying in pre-cut blanks


----------



## kris74

snowgoose said:


> Well, it started with my pyrography and moving onto burning leather instead of wood ( which I find a bit boring :lol2: )
> 
> But, yeah, I really like some of the things I've seen made with leather, just need to try my hand at some hand stitching, and actually making something from a side or shoulder or whatever instead of buying in pre-cut blanks


Le Prevo stand a good corner for bits and pieces. A guy I bought a stock whip off uses them.

Le Prevo Leathers home page


----------



## snowgoose

kris74 said:


> Le Prevo stand a good corner for bits and pieces. A guy I bought a stock whip off uses them.
> 
> Le Prevo Leathers home page


Yeah, most of the stuff I've had to date is from Tandy, but am planning to try Le Provo in the new year and see how they compare


----------



## spinnin_tom

jake is the best person in the whole world :notworthy:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> jake is the best person in the whole world :notworthy:


To you have a small brown patch on your nose :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> To you have a small brown patch on your nose :whistling2:


so i do.


----------



## Biggys

Do the Sefus Urkel DANCE - YouTube


WTF!?!?!?


----------



## kris74

snowgoose said:


> Yeah, most of the stuff I've had to date is from Tandy, but am planning to try Le Provo in the new year and see how they compare


I've been in to LePrevo and they're pretty nice blokes. One of them looks like he might be in to LARPing. Had on these custom greaves and stuff when I was in there.. Bald head and big goatee type, looked pretty cool strangely enough!


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Do the Sefus Urkel DANCE - YouTube
> 
> 
> WTF!?!?!?


I thought I'd seen a lot of things in my time but Oh My God haha. That there is a life long virgin...!


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> I thought I'd seen a lot of things in my time but Oh My God haha. That there is a life long virgin...!


I was searching for Forging stuff and that came up, Not even sure what that was meant to be :lol2:


----------



## kris74

That fat git's almost as wide as he is tall haha Reminds me of a black Ram Man from He-Man


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> *That fat git's almost as wide as he is tall haha* Reminds me of a black Ram Man from He - Man


:lol2:

I wonder if he is as tall laying down as he is standing up :hmm:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> I was searching for Forging stuff and that came up, Not even sure what that was meant to be :lol2:


Something like this? 

Japanese Forging 

A bit off topic but...

Pretty cool all the same...


----------



## snowgoose

kris74 said:


> I've been in to LePrevo and they're pretty nice blokes. One of them looks like he might be in to LARPing. Had on these custom greaves and stuff when I was in there.. Bald head and big goatee type, looked pretty cool strangely enough!


:lol2:

Sounds like a bloody Viking,

Will have to check out some of their stuff


----------



## snasha_d

Morning :flrt:


----------



## kris74

I fed my H.gigas 2 whacking great male dubia roaches yesterday. It has burrowed to a side of the tank where I'm able to see it now. Pretty cool now it isn't merely a tub of muck and old skins 

Just thought I'd say like....


----------



## spinnin_tom

sounds cool, kris

my horned baboon burrowed up to the side so i see it a lot


----------



## Spider jake

spinnin_tom said:


> sounds cool, kris
> 
> my horned baboon burrowed up to the side so i see it a lot


 
I want one!!!! =P!


----------



## spinnin_tom

get one then, you will never see it unless it's broken or it burrows next to the sides


----------



## Spider jake

spinnin_tom said:


> get one then, you will never see it unless it's broken or it burrows next to the sides


Yeah this is what puts me off :/


----------



## spinnin_tom

Spider jake said:


> Yeah this is what puts me off :/


if you want a baboon ?? that you can see, you can't go wrong with orange baboons.. all of mine are visible, some have webbed, some hide for a while.. not as long as other species


----------



## Spider jake

spinnin_tom said:


> if you want a baboon ?? that you can see, you can't go wrong with orange baboons.. all of mine are visible, some have webbed, some hide for a while.. not as long as other species


Yeah ! OBT is my fav T in the world =P! but first im getting my Sun tiger ! so i can get used to fast and agressive T's !


----------



## spinnin_tom

Spider jake said:


> Yeah ! OBT is my fav T in the world =P! but first im getting my Sun tiger ! so i can get used to fast and agressive T's !


sun tigers are Psalmos ?? OBT's are less defensive in my opinion mate :no1:


----------



## _emmie_x_

_I want some OBTs but can't find any slings for sale _


----------



## Paul c 1

spinnin_tom said:


> sun tigers are Psalmos ?? *OBT's are less defensive in my opinion mate *:no1:


 
Tom, in my humble opinion you are wrong 
-P


----------



## Spider jake

spinnin_tom said:


> sun tigers are Psalmos ?? OBT's are less defensive in my opinion mate :no1:


Yeah but OBT venom sucks =P! hehe ! where as a Sun tiger isnt as bad iv been told !


----------



## Spider jake

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I want some OBTs but can't find any slings for sale _


Same ! would be nice to ahve a little orange sling around !


----------



## spinnin_tom

Paul c 1 said:


> Tom, in my humble opinion you are wrong
> -P


i might just be lucky then lol

i've held an OBT, not on purpose, and it was fine


----------



## Paul c 1

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I want some OBTs but can't find any slings for sale _


They're not hard to obtain -they're an easy species to breed and there are usually sacs on the go with various people on here, keep an eye on the classifieds as i'm sure you won't be waiting long to get some.
-P


----------



## spinnin_tom

i have 8, they're all mine (evil laugh)


----------



## Spider jake

spinnin_tom said:


> i have 8, they're all mine (evil laugh)


hehe ! what are there names? !


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> i have 8, they're all mine (evil laugh)


I have around ten or so I think..! 2 Juvie and a box of slings  Feeding time for the boxful tomorrow. Should be interesting as usual.


----------



## Malti

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I want some OBTs but can't find any slings for sale _


just saw one at the shop...if you want you can paypal me the money, and I'll send you daily pics of it :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> I have around ten or so I think..! 2 Juvie and a box of slings  Feeding time for the boxful tomorrow. Should be interesting as usual.


my box of 6 got boring


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> my box of 6 got boring


That's the trouble with the youth of today, so easily bored and blah blah blah I'm really old...! 

In my defence of trying to stay young I do have some really filthy psy running thru my personal stereogram that appears to be annoying this dude in front of me :no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> That's the trouble with the youth of today, so easily bored and blah blah blah I'm really old...!
> 
> In my defence of trying to stay young I do have some really filthy psy running thru my personal stereogram that appears to be annoying this dude in front of me :no1:


i read i do have some really filthy psy running.. wrong. made me laugh 

i don't get bored, stuff gets boring lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

I am bored too. fed up with all this christmas rubbish.


----------



## spinnin_tom

i'm very "baah humbug" about christmas
half of the world who celebrates it isn't christian.. i'm not, but hey ho lol


----------



## Biggys

Brought a forge today 

Fired it up for 5mins and the casting exploded...... :blowup:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Brought a forge today
> 
> Fired it up for 5mins and the casting exploded...... :blowup:


numpty
i went looking for some files today, but couldn't find any that would make a nice blank.. so imma stick to getting this bushman since that will do for now lol


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> numpty
> i went looking for some files today, but couldn't find any that would make a nice blank.. so imma stick to getting this bushman since that will do for now lol


Look for horse shoeing Files, Farriers file is the proper name 

and then you have to make the blank yourself


----------



## JustJack

Got 28 fruit beetle grubs today (pachnoda) :2thumb:

3 have already cacooned, I can't wait for the beeeetles to appear !


----------



## Biggys

Anvils & Stands | SINGLE BICK ANVIL<br>(London Pattern) | Vaughans (hope works) Ltd

The anvil I'm getting ^


Alcosa Gas & Solid Fuel Forges | MK2 PORTABLE FORGE | Vaughans (hope works) Ltd

The forge ^


----------



## spinnin_tom

that's a lot of money tyler

and jack- fruit beetles? thought you weren't allowed any more..


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> that's a lot of money tyler
> 
> and jack- fruit beetles? thought you weren't allowed any more..


Tom it's livefood


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Tom it's livefood


get a pic of le' set up


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> that's a lot of money tyler


Thats bloody cheap :lol2:


they normally start at over 1k


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> get a pic of le' set up


Not much to see :lol2:

Its a tub, 10cm of coc earth mixed with rotting wood and loads crumbled on the top with some veg


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Thats bloody cheap :lol2:
> 
> 
> they normally start at over 1k


wow.. that is an expensive hobby. :mf_dribble:



Trootle said:


> Not much to see :lol2:
> 
> Its a tub, 10cm of coc earth mixed with rotting wood and loads crumbled on the top with some veg


aint they supposed to live IN rotting wood or something ?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> wow.. that is an expensive hobby. :mf_dribble:


Well I was looking at a Pnuematic hammer for folding steel, then I saw they cost 10k for a cheap starter one :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Well I was looking at a Pnuematic hammer for folding steel, then I saw they cost 10k for a cheap starter one :lol2:


OH MY GOD

it just so happens that's how much money i have, want it ?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> OH MY GOD
> 
> it just so happens that's how much money i have, want it ?


I have that sat in my savings account, just gotta make the desision....deposit on a flat.....buy a car...or fold some steel :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I have that sat in my savings account, just gotta make the desision....deposit on a flat.....buy a car...or fold some steel :lol2:


FOLD SOME STEEl

FOR SPARTAAAA..


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> wow.. that is an expensive hobby. :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> aint they supposed to live IN rotting wood or something ?


No :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> No :lol2:


YES

Larvae: Provide minimum 1 liter container (with 
ventilated lid) or larger for every 4-5 grubs. Fill to within 
1” of top with mix of 50% leaf litter, 40% rotting wood 
(not coniferous such as pine) and 10% organic compost. 
Spray with water every few days to prevent drying, and 
check substrate every 2-3 weeks, replace as necessary.


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> I have that sat in my savings account, just gotta make the desision....deposit on a flat.....buy a car...or fold some steel :lol2:


Blow it on loose women, I dont mean the ITV variety either!


----------



## spinnin_tom

no.. women just cause problems.. like having kids


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> YES
> 
> Larvae: Provide minimum 1 liter container (with
> ventilated lid) or larger for every 4-5 grubs. Fill to within
> 1” of top with mix of 50% leaf litter, 40% rotting wood
> (not coniferous such as pine) and 10% organic compost.
> Spray with water every few days to prevent drying, and
> check substrate every 2-3 weeks, replace as necessary.


Tom get off your high horse :lol2:

You said the live IN wood..

No they DON'T..

They need mud, crumbled decated wood and some leaf litter (the older the better!)


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> no.. women just cause problems.. like having kids


They always say if its got tits or wheels it will cost you money!


----------



## kris74

I just got a 5 inch A.genic female, a 4 inch G.pulcheripes female and I think a 4 inch female E.truculentus and a 30x30x30 Exo for my versi tonight.. I would say that's a big win :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

well done, kris

get some pics on ??

is the geniculata a cow ?


----------



## Dee_Williams

no it's a spider.


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> YES
> 
> Larvae: Provide minimum 1 liter container (with
> ventilated lid) or larger for every 4-5 grubs. Fill to within
> 1” of top with mix of 50% leaf litter, 40% rotting wood
> (not coniferous such as pine) and 10% organic compost.
> Spray with water every few days to prevent drying, and
> check substrate every 2-3 weeks, replace as necessary.


Uhm.....Nope! :lol2:
i've been breeding them for years on nothing more than 75% coir, mixed with woodland mulch and a few oak leaves with apples and banana as food very successfully thank you :2thumb:

In fact my poeci's are quite partial to Smagdethnes africana oertzeni and Coelorrhina hornimani hornimani larvae :no1:


----------



## JustJack

[email protected] said:


> Uhm.....Nope! :lol2:
> i've been breeding them for years on nothing more than 75% coir, mixed with woodland mulch and a few oak leaves with apples and banana as food very successfully thank you :2thumb:
> 
> In fact my poeci's are quite partial to Smagdethnes africana oertzeni and Coelorrhina hornimani hornimani larvae :no1:


Steve! 

Have you got any larvea or beetles at all yet?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> no it's a spider.


oh how i knew that was coming

steve- blame the internet


----------



## 8and6

Trootle said:


> Steve!
> 
> Have you got any larvea or beetles at all yet?



plenty of large larvae around 4omm of both plus a couple of Pachnoda sp. (all 4 in separate tanks) and about a dozen Smagdethnes have cocooned so far, haven't really checked the rest.
They are on the top shelf 4 feet above my pc/tv system and seem to like it up there


----------



## Malti

Trootle said:


> Got 28 fruit beetle grubs today (pachnoda) :2thumb:
> 
> 3 have already cacooned, I can't wait for the beeeetles to appear !


Pachnoda marginata? I got 12 :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

[email protected] said:


> plenty of large larvae around 4omm of both plus a couple of Pachnoda sp. (all 4 in separate tanks) and about a dozen Smagdethnes have cocooned so far, haven't really checked the rest.
> They are on the top shelf 4 feet above my pc/tv system and seem to like it up there


Oooh will you pretty please PM me when you have any for sale?! 

And yeah Malti, they were sold as pachnoda so most likely marginata!


----------



## Malti

[email protected] said:


> plenty of large larvae around 4omm of both plus a couple of Pachnoda sp. (all 4 in separate tanks) and about a dozen Smagdethnes have cocooned so far, haven't really checked the rest.
> They are on the top shelf 4 feet above my pc/tv system and seem to like it up there


p'haps you could keep something for me, when weather permits :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

Malti said:


> p'haps you could keep something for me, when weather permits :flrt:


I'm not a fan of sending inverts let alone to Europe :lol2:


----------



## 8and6

when i have some sales they will be going straight up 

The Pachnoda are marginata peregrina and Pachnoda trimaculata :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

[email protected] said:


> when i have some sales they will be going straight up
> 
> The Pachnoda are marginata peregrina and Pachnoda trimaculata :2thumb:


Cheers! 

Been after beetles for ages, finally got some but would love a few different species


----------



## Malti

Trootle said:


> I'm not a fan of sending inverts let alone to Europe :lol2:


If you pack them well, no problem at all...only DOA I had was 1 grub which was an extra L1 I guess, real tiny...and the weather was poo last few days

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Malti

[email protected] said:


> when i have some sales they will be going straight up
> 
> The Pachnoda are marginata peregrina and Pachnoda trimaculata :2thumb:


I call dibs :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Malti said:


> If you pack them well, no problem at all...only DOA I had was 1 grub which was an extra L1 I guess, real tiny...and the weather was poo last few days
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


£10 quid a grub  :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Malti

Trootle said:


> £10 quid a grub  :lol2: :lol2:


p/e with my rumina decollata @ £20 per snail? :lol2::lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Malti said:


> p/e with my rumina decollata @ £20 per snail? :lol2::lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Malti

out of curiosity, do you have _Cantareus apertus_ in the uk?


----------



## 8and6

i'll probably be selling most off anyway to pay for a little trip to go find some of these


----------



## spinnin_tom

i'm guessing your packing skills are less than ideal, jack ?


----------



## JustJack

[email protected] said:


> i'll probably be selling most off anyway to pay for a little trip to go find some of these
> 
> image
> image


Ooooh would be interested! 

And no Tom, did I at all say 'I wont send inverts because I can't pack them?

I have sent T's before are they have been well packed, I don't personally want to send to Europe? My choice : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i've HAD some from Hungary. all arrived fine.. probably yhr best packaging i've seen. they were in little cap things


----------



## Malti

Boys boys no fighting - everyone has a choice to post or not but remember that people like me, either don't find anything cause no one breeds locally (apart from T's and some sticks), or else they try to fleece us alive when they import them.

and as I said, its an individual's choice...


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> i've HAD some from Hungary. all arrived fine.. probably yhr best packaging i've seen. they were in little cap things


Good for you :lol2: Glad they were well packed!

I can pack well, and if I DID send them they would be, but I DON'T want to :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

okay then, send me something so i can sample it


----------



## Malti

spinnin_tom said:


> okay then, send me something so i can sample it


want some R. decollata? :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> okay then, send me something so i can sample it


Hahaha, NO.

I'm not spending £6 on one of my inverts just to send to you :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Malti said:


> want some R. decollata? :lol2:


what's one of those :blush: ?

i'm watching bear grylls 
i love that show.


----------



## Malti

spinnin_tom said:


> what's one of those :blush: ?
> 
> i'm watching bear grylls
> i love that show.


An omnivorous (read more carnivorous than herbivorous) snail...


----------



## spinnin_tom

cool, apparently we get these in the uk


----------



## Malti

spinnin_tom said:


> cool, apparently we get these in the uk


actually they're different, subspecies and all that...unless they're from some of mine :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> cool, apparently we get these in the uk


Well, only as a pest in hothouses ( Greenhouses etc )

They are native to the Med, so like it nice and warm


----------



## Malti

snowgoose said:


> Well, only as a pest in hothouses ( Greenhouses etc )
> 
> They are native to the Med, so like it nice and warm


they're as much as a pest as wasps...I mean they were introduced to limit H. aspersa...and they do a differnce.


----------



## Malti

off for a nap...before waking up for an exam, yeay, cya


----------



## spinnin_tom

money you bunch of.. i want to say people.. but i'm sure there's a better word


----------



## Spider jake

Woooop im now a super regular !!!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

"night time" i like this one D:


----------



## Jonb1982

Spider jake said:


> Woooop im now a super regular !!!!!


Im super regular too, I go nearly the same time everyday!


----------



## spinnin_tom

yay, emmie found the snake that somehow escaped

what a good christmas gift


----------



## geckodelta

Hey Guys


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Hey Guys


helloooo :notworthy:

how you doooin' ?


----------



## Malti

hey there


----------



## spinnin_tom

Malti said:


> hey there


hey mate :d


----------



## Malti

spinnin_tom said:


> hey mate :d


how you be?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Malti said:


> how you be?


i be good 

how're you today ?


----------



## geckodelta

Hey tom  and Malti, Im good thanks... how rare you guys?


----------



## Malti

very better now


----------



## spinnin_tom

Malti said:


> very better now


that's good :d

callum- medium


----------



## Dee_Williams

you lot are boring. talk more. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> you lot are boring. talk more. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha, hi Dee!


----------



## 34531

I am SO bored. Christmas does my nut in.


----------



## 8and6

forever_20one said:


> I am SO bored. Christmas does my nut in.


same here :/


----------



## Dee_Williams

me too. I have so much to do today and I just cannot be bothered to do any of it.


----------



## 34531

:lol2: same. Always the way - such an awful procrastinator, but continuously complain I have nothing to do...


----------



## 8and6

i'd much rather do something fun than.....housework! ugh

i wish i could afford to bring my trip forward :/


----------



## Paul c 1

I absolutely love Christmas time, but I'm a big kid at heart - I've got one more half day at work tomorrow and then two weeks paid time off hanging out with the fam .... lots of nice foodies, drink and naff telly and just generally chilling out and over indulging... what's not to like LOL?
-P


----------



## 34531

Paul c 1 said:


> I absolutely love Christmas time, but I'm a big kid at heart - I've got one more half day at work tomorrow and then two weeks paid time off hanging out with the fam .... lots of nice foodies, drink and naff telly and just generally chilling out and over indulging... what's not to like LOL?
> -P



I've already had a week off, another two to go. Friends all gone home to their families. Stuck in doing housework and coursework - or not, due to my procrastination.


----------



## Paul c 1

forever_20one said:


> I've already had a week off, another two to go. Friends all gone home to their families. Stuck in doing housework and coursework - or not, due to my procrastination.



You need to get your feet up and watch some quality Christmas movies : victory:
-P


----------



## 8and6

well, ll this talk of procrastination have reminded me of something else i should do, got to check the tent is ok and go through the field equipment and check it's all there.

at least thats fun :2thumb: (it is for me anyway)


----------



## spinnin_tom

morning you lot.. oh wait, it's 10 past 1 o:

going to bed at 3 o'clock isn't nice


----------



## Dee_Williams

meh. can I come camping? well camping would be fun anyway. could have snowball fights if went to scotland. :lol2:

meh I have done some of the jobs, need to go and be brave and trek to asda.


----------



## garlicpickle

Dee_Williams said:


> meh I have done some of the jobs, need to go and be brave and trek to asda.


arrgh I went yesterday, twas awful!

I'm slobbing aorund today, OH is out in the garden sawing up bits of wood. He assures me he's making summat useful :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

meh they always say that. :lol:

I am definitely going now. sigh. 
wish me luck, I think I will need it!


----------



## Jonb1982

I think some of you lot will be getting a visit from 3 ghosts!




Humbug!


----------



## Malti

Jonb1982 said:


> I think some of you lot will be getting a visit from 3 ghosts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humbug!


We call them spirits over here...

Mainly Whisky, Vodka and Rum


----------



## 8and6

Dee_Williams said:


> meh. can I come camping? well camping would be fun anyway. could have snowball fights if went to scotland. :lol2:
> 
> meh I have done some of the jobs, need to go and be brave and trek to asda.



is your passport up to date coz it's not Scotland, lol
Western Andalucia trekking round the lakes and mountains, just me, my cameras, GPS and my notebook


----------



## 34531

(I'm making eggnog tonight :no1::no1


----------



## 8and6

forever_20one said:


> (I'm making eggnog tonight :no1::no1


email me some please? :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle

[email protected] said:


> is your passport up to date coz it's not Scotland, lol
> Western Andalucia trekking round the lakes and mountains, just me, my cameras, GPS and my notebook


What day do we fly?


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> email me some please? :lol2:


I don't think that'll work somehow :lol2:


----------



## Malti

wineeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 34531

Has anyone got tried and tested eggnog recipes? I'm sure it can't be as easy as it looks.....


----------



## Dr3d

forever_20one said:


> Has anyone got tried and tested eggnog recipes? I'm sure it can't be as easy as it looks.....


 
Try this love  

Eggnog Recipe


----------



## 34531

Dr3d said:


> Try this love
> 
> Eggnog Recipe



Yes love, but I asked for tried and tested...


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening chums and Egg Noggers!


----------



## Dee_Williams

eww egg nog.


----------



## Bagger293

My bus took an hour to get 800 yards along the road this evening. I was itching to get back as well cause I had a parcel waiting for me!!



















Isn't she beautiful :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

Bagger293 said:


> My bus took an hour to get 800 yards along the road this evening. I was itching to get back as well cause I had a parcel waiting for me!!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Isn't she beautiful :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


Erm stupid question but why didnt u get off and walk?


----------



## Bagger293

Because I live 12 miles away from that particular street..

AND I'D PAID FOR THE TICKET! I wanted to get my money's worth


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bagger293 said:


> My bus took an hour to get 800 yards along the road this evening. I was itching to get back as well cause I had a parcel waiting for me!!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Isn't she beautiful :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


you could have walked back, like jon said lol 

and she's purrdy
completely worth everything i guess ?


----------



## geckodelta

Hey guys! I want Egg Nog now... Ive never had It before, think I'm gonna make some tomorrow! :flrt:


----------



## Bagger293

Aye worth sitting still for an hour and a bit for! =]


----------



## geckodelta

Bagger293 said:


> Aye worth sitting still for an hour and a bit for! =]


you ok?


----------



## Bagger293

Yes, very well thanks, how about you? =]


----------



## geckodelta

I'm pretty good  you been up to much?


----------



## Bagger293

Nah, just working today. Work again tomorrow but then off for xmas! =] What about you?


----------



## ojo

Bagger dont rub it in, im working up until 6pm xmas eve then back in at 8am boxing day  roll on the good times eh?

FAO Tom, we should stop posting in threads together, we always go off topic and im pretty sure ive seen people give us dirty looks...


----------



## Bagger293

Hey ojo, cut me some slack. I almost ALWAYS have to work xmas eve and boxing day as well. I feel SOOOOO lucky this year =]


----------



## ojo

Aye ok then, ill cut you slack just this once mind 

Up to anything fun or exciting just now/over the xmas period?


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> FAO Tom, we should stop posting in threads together, we always go off topic and im pretty sure ive seen people give us dirty looks...


but, but, but i can't help it lol


----------



## Bagger293

Aye, because my work are so super sound and really nice, they have only given me 1 shirt and so having 2 days in a row means I have to do a wash JUST for that one shirt!! It should be against the law! grumble grumble

Apart from that I got my G.pulchripes today! Been waiting what feels like aaaages for it =]

What's everyone else's news?


----------



## ojo

Haha Bagger, sounds like everyones work at the moment to be honest, too busy penny squeezing they seem to have forgotten that people need clothes.

Oh sweet man, juvie,sling? Only seen pics of them but they are stunning :O 

Aye but Tom, everyone is staring at us...

My day has been eventful, woke up to notice my P.Ornata sling had vanished from its tub, only to be found 6 hours later under my xbox (took 6 hours to clear the room) My HoS tanks arrived today so done them as well, now relaxing and waiting for tomorrow to come cause then its only 2 sleeps till SANTA!!!


----------



## geckodelta

I don't work... me and jobs just don't seem like a good combination :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

lucky you found her.. would have been good to find her under your play station, but hey ho 

i'm used to being stared at, socially inept i suppose is a good description.. lol

i';m going to have to find a job in the new year, £5 a week doesn't get me far


----------



## Dr3d

forever_20one said:


> Yes love, but I asked for tried and tested...


 
lol its is tried an tested I got rat asssssed on it last year


----------



## ojo

LOL Deltagecko.

Nah Tom the play station went down the toilet with the rest of the....

Haha, i get moaned at less than you though cause im not in my teens


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Haha, i get moaned at less than you though cause im not in my teens



the fact i'm so stubborn doesn't help either lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Major Lazer - Original Don ft. The Partysquad - YouTube

this video is amazing


----------



## Moosey

I want a houuuuuuuse  We dont have anywhere to fit spiders atm, I only haves two (and one totally bores me but I cant seem to shift her for a reasonable price). I want pokieeeees :'( </3


----------



## Jonb1982

Afternoon folks!

Im having a dabble with Psalmos! Just got my first, a little Irminia sling!


----------



## spinnin_tom

awesome jon, they're just bitey Avics. 

you won't regret it


----------



## ojo

MissMoose, what is it you have?
Pokies arent as great as everyone makes out, mine just sit in the one place in the morning and are hiding during the day in their tubes.

Jon, be careful, i heard, this one time, a guy bought a P.Irminia sling, next day, his house burned down. Just giving you fair warning.


----------



## Paul c 1

Jonb1982 said:


> Afternoon folks!
> 
> Im having a dabble with Psalmos! Just got my first, a little Irminia sling!


 
Psalmos are awesome ... get on it!
-P


----------



## spinnin_tom

evening ladies and gentlemen 

how might we all be this boring christmas eve eve ?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> evening ladies and gentlemen
> 
> how might we all be this boring christmas eve eve ?



Eh up Tom, 

Ive just done two huge piles of ironing so im shattered lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Eh up Tom,
> 
> Ive just done two huge piles of ironing so im shattered lol


bet that was fun.. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

i might go to bed soon, i'm tired too :9


----------



## ojo

Aye Tom, you just cant wait for Santa haha


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Aye Tom, you just cant wait for Santa haha


yup, got some chocolate chip cookies.. but i ate most of them, so santa can only have a few


----------



## Jonb1982

Paul c 1 said:


> Psalmos are awesome ... get on it!
> -P



Lol!

Just rehomed it into a small arboreal sling pot and all seems good!

Apart from it going for a run up my arm!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Apart from it going for a run up my arm!


up is there first line of defense. to them, up your arm is as good as up a tree lol
the Avics do it too, they normally come to rest on my back though :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning!!

Christmas eve and im so excited, i cant wait for santa to empty his sack in my bedroom tonight!!!


----------



## Biggys

Hello people


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Hello people


 
you ok pal? havent seen you around for a few days

i thought you may have died in a random knife making incident or something!! :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Hi invert lovers :2thumb:

Is Christmas over yet??? :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> Hi invert lovers :2thumb:
> 
> Is Christmas over yet??? :lol2:


i wish it was, im skint after buying the OH's xmas pressie!!


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> i wish it was, im skint after buying the OH's xmas pressie!!


Nice!!! What did you get her? 

I only bought 2 Xmas pressies this year hahahahahaha


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> you ok pal? havent seen you around for a few days
> 
> i thought you may have died in a random knife making incident or something!! :lol2:


I'm bloody great mate 

And Nah I'm not dead just yet 

Just been chilling really dude just having a right laugh for the last few days 

been up to much yourself ?


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> I'm bloody great mate
> 
> And Nah I'm not dead just yet
> 
> Just been chilling really dude just having a right laugh for the last few days
> 
> been up to much yourself ?


 
not much bud, just preparing for christmas, its all a bit hectic when you have kids!!

Thankfully we are round at various family this xmas so no cooking etc lol


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> Nice!!! What did you get her?
> 
> I only bought 2 Xmas pressies this year hahahahahaha


 
A Car!!


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> A Car!!


Yeah I see why you're skint!! 

Fancy buying me a new wing mirror :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> not much bud, just preparing for christmas, its all a bit hectic when you have kids!!
> 
> Thankfully we are round at various family this xmas so no cooking etc lol


Awww hope you have a good Christmas dude 

I have my uncle round later, we only see him once a year that dude is a true legend 

My sister is being a douche lately so she just woken up by some irresponicbly loud music :lol2:



Jonb1982 said:


> A Car!!


Jon....Know I love you and I'm nearly 17 and can ride a bike. well *flutters eyelashes*

:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Awww hope you have a good Christmas dude
> 
> I have my uncle round later, we only see him once a year that dude is a true legend
> 
> My sister is being a douche lately so she just woken up by some irresponicbly loud music :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Jon....Know I love you and I'm nearly 17 and can ride a bike. well *flutters eyelashes*
> 
> :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


arrrrgh link didnt work lol


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> arrrrgh link didnt work lol


I didn't post a link :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

The moment has now gone

But no i wont be buying you a bike!

And i wont be buying a wing mirror either


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> I didn't post a link :lol2:


Noooooo i did, twas a link to a bike for you but it didnt work so i quickly edited post lol


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> The moment has now gone
> 
> But no i wont be buying you a bike!
> 
> And i wont be buying a wing mirror either


 
Oh 

And but you wuv meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

christmas eve.. oh is it ?
whatever


----------



## Biggys

Me - *puts on music*

Sister - Turn that ****ing **** down!!!!!!

Me - Turn it up?!?!?!?!?


*is being beaten up by the bass*













Yeah she's gunna kick my arse :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

happy christmas you lot. hope you have a good one.


----------



## spinnin_tom

and you, Deaa 

i'm of to my dads. fun fun fun


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Me - *puts on music*
> 
> Sister - Turn that ****ing **** down!!!!!!
> 
> Me - Turn it up?!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> *is being beaten up by the bass*
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Yeah she's gunna kick my arse :lol2:


 
You really shouldnt be mean :whip:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> You really shouldnt be mean :whip:


But I do mean so well


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> But I do mean so well


 
well be mean to others but not your sis at xmas :bash:

unless you have good reason to be :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> well be mean to others but not your sis at xmas :bash:
> 
> unless you have good reason to be :lol2:


I have many a good reason :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I have many a good reason :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm sure you do but be nice for one day!!!

I have to be nice tomo :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> I'm sure you do but be nice for one day!!!
> 
> I have to be nice tomo :gasp:


 
I will be nice tomorrow 

And you do yes


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I will be nice tomorrow
> 
> And you do yes


 
and on boxing day too :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> and on boxing day too :whistling2:


SHe wont move on boxing day at all too hungover :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> SHe wont move on boxing day at all too hungover :lol2:


urgh alcohol :devil:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

santa is coming wooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Dee_Williams

Theevilreddevil said:


> santa is coming wooooooooooooooooo


only if you have been good you know. :whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle

Theevilreddevil said:


> santa is coming wooooooooooooooooo


he won't come to you Bri :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Merry Christmas!!! yes... Im on here on christmas day, Im just that cool :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

geckodelta said:


> Merry Christmas!!! yes... Im on here on christmas day, Im just that cool :whistling2:



me too. 

had some pm's needed answered. :lol:

hope you have a good day hon.


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> me too.
> 
> had some pm's needed answered. :lol:
> 
> hope you have a good day hon.


I don't have any pm's that need answering! :lol2:
and you


----------



## snasha_d

Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## Spider jake

snasha_d said:


> Merry Christmas everybody


Merry Christmas !


----------



## snasha_d

Spider jake said:


> Merry Christmas !


Hope you're having an awesome day x


----------



## Spider jake

snasha_d said:


> Hope you're having an awesome day x


You too !


----------



## snasha_d

Spider jake said:


> You too !


Does Boredm count? :lol2:


----------



## Spider jake

snasha_d said:


> Does Boredm count? :lol2:


Hehe nope ! :blush:


----------



## Corsetts

Merry Christmas all! Had a tough day in the kitchen today, baked all the mince pies and halfway through cooking Christmas dinner at the moment 

It's hard work this cooking lark!


----------



## Spider jake

Corsetts said:


> Merry Christmas all! Had a tough day in the kitchen today, baked all the mince pies and halfway through cooking Christmas dinner at the moment
> 
> It's hard work this cooking lark!


Hehe :L yeah cookng dinner takes so long hehe ! Hope it turns out really well !


----------



## snasha_d

Spider jake said:


> Hehe nope ! :blush:


Well it's pants then :lol2:

Glad you're having a good day :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

guten Abend

glad i went un-noticed

has santa been good to y'all?


----------



## Spider jake

spinnin_tom said:


> guten Abend
> 
> glad i went un-noticed
> 
> has santa been good to y'all?


Yeah Santa brought me a Venezuelan suntiger sling ! what did Santa bring you tom !


----------



## spinnin_tom

Spider jake said:


> Yeah Santa brought me a Venezuelan suntiger sling ! what did Santa bring you tom !


santa brought me a snake, the newish modern warfare, 70 quid and some other things that i actually need lol

get some pics up of your spid


----------



## Spider jake

spinnin_tom said:


> santa brought me a snake, the newish modern warfare, 70 quid and some other things that i actually need lol
> 
> get some pics up of your spid


Yeah will do within the next week ! want him/her to settle in first before shoving a camera in its face :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> guten Abend
> 
> glad i went un-noticed
> 
> has santa been good to y'all?


Haha Santa is rubbish :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Spider jake

snasha_d said:


> Haha Santa is rubbish :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hehe! yeah he is !


----------



## spinnin_tom

Spider jake said:


> Hehe! yeah he is !


no, no he's not :lol2:


----------



## Spider jake

spinnin_tom said:


> no, no he's not :lol2:


My dad was always better than santa ! he gets me stuff that i like :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Spider jake said:


> My dad was always better than santa ! he gets me stuff that i like :lol2:


your dad was probably santa for a lot of your childhood LOL


----------



## Spider jake

spinnin_tom said:


> your dad was probably santa for a lot of your childhood LOL


Nah it was mum !


----------



## mcluskyisms

Hello all, Happy F'ing Christmas, hope you all get well and truly blottoed, wake up tomorrow with no recollection of whom you are, where your from & the actual colour blue. 

:mf_dribble:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Haha Santa is rubbish :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

Guys! how were all of your Christmases? good I hope? :2thumb:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Guys! how were all of your Christmases? good I hope? :2thumb:


The question is how was yours?!


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> The question is how was yours?!


Mine was great thanks!  how about you?? :2thumb:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Mine was great thanks!  how about you?? :2thumb:


Glad you had a good one hun :2thumb: did you get lots of awesome presents? 

Tbh crap :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Hi Everybody


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Glad you had a good one hun :2thumb: did you get lots of awesome presents?
> 
> Tbh crap :lol2:


I got a few 
why??


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Hi Everybody


Hey


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I got a few
> why??


Any new pets ?? 

As you get older it gets rubbish if you don't have kids :lol2:


----------



## ojo

geckodelta said:


> Hey


Aww man, not a Simpsons fan no? i was expecting, Hi Dr. Nick 

got to say man, your Gooty is Gorgeous :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Hi Everybody


Hey :flrt:


----------



## ojo

Snasha, xmas is what you make of it  didnt you buy yourself prssies and then wait till xmas to use/play/throw them?


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Snasha, xmas is what you make of it  didnt you buy yourself prssies and then wait till xmas to use/play/throw them?


Did you have a good one then ojo ??

Erm I'm not going into detail on an open forum but this Xmas was actually rubbish!!! I bought 5 slings earlier this month as an early present :blush: don't think I will be throwing or playing with them in a hurry :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Lol fair enough  aww go on have a wee play with them, bet they will like it 

names Ian by the way haha Ojo is the dragons name  

I bought myself a nice new, bitey Pokie  i play with her everyday haha


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Any new pets ??
> 
> As you get older it gets rubbish if you don't have kids :lol2:


fair enough! I would have been your pretend kid... if it meant more presents :whistling2:


ojo said:


> Aww man, not a Simpsons fan no? i was expecting, Hi Dr. Nick
> 
> got to say man, your Gooty is Gorgeous :whistling2:


you have seriously confused me :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Lol fair enough  aww go on have a wee play with them, bet they will like it
> 
> names Ian by the way haha Ojo is the dragons name
> 
> I bought myself a nice new, bitey Pokie  i play with her everyday haha


I don't fancy get bitten today :lol2:

I'm Shelley :2thumb:

I neeeeeeeeeeeed a pokie :flrt: does yours enjoy being harassed everyday hahahahahaha


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> fair enough! I would have been your pretend kid... if it meant more presents :whistling2:
> 
> 
> you have seriously confused me :lol2:


Ermm no Callum thanx tho hahaha!!!! :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Ermm no Callum thanx tho hahaha!!!! :flrt:


what about some Pringles as payment then? :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> what about some Pringles as payment then? :lol2:


How bout if I share some?! You cant have a whole tub to yourself:lol2: 
And it has to be salt and vinegar Ones :whistling2:


----------



## ojo

Lol Gecko, thats an offer noone could refuse surely?

hi Shelly, uncommon but one of my more favourite names :flrt: Pokies are amazing, i got a juvie fromm TSS that sadly died, they sent out a replacement Sling and today i bought another Juvie  their awsome :devil:

Gecko, your easy to please, most people would have wanted Pringles AND dip haha and i was talking about your sig  your gooty is gorgeous :lol2:

Salt and vinegare pringles? you off your head? sour cream and chive all the way


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> How bout if I share some?! You cant have a whole tub to yourself:lol2:
> And it has to be salt and vinegar Ones :whistling2:


ok.... apart from the salt and vinegar part... it will have to be sour cream and onion :Na_Na_Na_Na:


ojo said:


> Lol Gecko, thats an offer noone could refuse surely?
> 
> hi Shelly, uncommon but one of my more favourite names :flrt: Pokies are amazing, i got a juvie fromm TSS that sadly died, they sent out a replacement Sling and today i bought another Juvie  their awsome :devil:
> 
> Gecko, your easy to please, most people would have wanted Pringles AND dip haha and i was talking about your sig  your gooty is gorgeous :lol2:


ahh I get it now, sorry :lol2: and she isn't mine  just a picture from google :blush:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Lol Gecko, thats an offer noone could refuse surely?
> 
> hi Shelly, uncommon but one of my more favourite names :flrt: Pokies are amazing, i got a juvie fromm TSS that sadly died, they sent out a replacement Sling and today i bought another Juvie  their awsome :devil:
> 
> Gecko, your easy to please, most people would have wanted Pringles AND dip haha and i was talking about your sig  your gooty is gorgeous :lol2:


Aww bless ya :blush:

I'm not really allowed anymore spids ATM :devil: but I will have a pokie one day 

That's good that they sent a replacement :2thumb:
Don't put ideas in his head about dip too :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Lol Gecko, thats an offer noone could refuse surely?
> 
> hi Shelly, uncommon but one of my more favourite names :flrt: Pokies are amazing, i got a juvie fromm TSS that sadly died, they sent out a replacement Sling and today i bought another Juvie  their awsome :devil:
> 
> Gecko, your easy to please, most people would have wanted Pringles AND dip haha and i was talking about your sig  your gooty is gorgeous :lol2:
> 
> Salt and vinegare pringles? you off your head? sour cream and chive all the way


Oh and the names Callum : victory: or to prove I am indeed a fan of the simpsons... Max Power!


----------



## ojo

:O imagine lieing on the tinterweb? thats blasphamy :O is it just me, or is it dead in here?


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> ok.... apart from the salt and vinegar part... it will have to be sour cream and onion :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> ahh I get it now, sorry :lol2: and she isn't mine  just a picture from google :blush:


Ok how about selection of a few different flavours :lol2:


----------



## ojo

I had to put dip in his mind, Pringles without dip are just really weird shaped crisps lol.

TSS are awsome, that was the first time i ordered from them as well.

Hey Callum

i do apologies but multi-quoting is the one thing i cant get my head around lol


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> :O imagine lieing on the tinterweb? thats blasphamy :O is it just me, or is it dead in here?


Its been dead in here for a while! 


snasha_d said:


> Ok how about selection of a few different flavours :lol2:


Hell yeah!!!


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> I had to put dip in his mind, Pringles without dip are just really weird shaped crisps lol.
> 
> TSS are awsome, that was the first time i ordered from them as well.
> 
> Hey Callum
> 
> i do apologies but multi-quoting is the one thing i cant get my head around lol


don't worry about it mate! :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> I had to put dip in his mind, Pringles without dip are just really weird shaped crisps lol.
> 
> TSS are awsome, that was the first time i ordered from them as well.
> 
> Hey Callum
> 
> i do apologies but multi-quoting is the one thing i cant get my head around lol


I am yet to buy from them! 
I've never actually eaten Pringles and dip :blush:



geckodelta said:


> Its been dead in here for a while!
> 
> Hell yeah!!!


Callum you supply the sour creme and chive and plain, I will supply Texan BBQ and salt vinegar haha you know I'm stocking up on Pringles for SEAS :lol2:


----------



## ojo

geckodelta said:


> Oh and the names Callum : victory: or to prove I am indeed a fan of the simpsons... Max Power!


As long as you have a long lushious head of hair tied in a pony tail, you will forever be known as MAX POWER



geckodelta said:


> Its been dead in here for a while!


Well that sucks, i remember this thread used to get a couple of pages bigger everyday


----------



## ojo

snasha_d said:


> I am yet to buy from them!
> I've never actually eaten Pringles and dip :blush:


Youve got to be JOKING! They are like, the BEST crisps to dip because of their shape :2thumb: i always choose pringles over doritos cause the little £&$*"£^^$ triangles never fit into the jar of dip :cussing:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Youve got to be JOKING! They are like, the BEST crisps to dip because of their shape :2thumb: i always choose pringles over doritos cause the little £&$*"£^^$ triangles never fit into the jar of dip :cussing:


Doritos always break too!!! I am going to try pringles dipped in homemade salsa tomo :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> I am yet to buy from them!
> I've never actually eaten Pringles and dip :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Callum you supply the sour creme and chive and plain, I will supply Texan BBQ and salt vinegar haha you know I'm stocking up on Pringles for SEAS :lol2:


sure If I bring them then it doesn't count? :Na_Na_Na_Na: I will need some other form of payment :whistling2:


ojo said:


> As long as you have a long lushious head of hair tied in a pony tail, you will forever be known as MAX POWER
> 
> 
> 
> Well that sucks, i remember this thread used to get a couple of pages bigger everyday


I lack this luscious hair you speak of


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> sure If I bring them then it doesn't count? :Na_Na_Na_Na: I will need some other form of payment :whistling2:
> 
> I lack this luscious hair you speak of


 
i wont bother asking what other form you speak of :bash:


----------



## ojo

Lol is that why you DP is Stewie? or as Loretta calls him, Stevie


----------



## ojo

Oh oh is someone being dirty minded Shelly? i think Callum was mearly talking about jelly babies...


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Lol is that why you DP is Stewie? or as Loretta calls him, Stevie


 Im like the biggest fan of family guy ever! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



snasha_d said:


> i wont bother asking what other form you speak of :bash:


:whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Oh oh is someone being dirty minded Shelly? i think Callum was mearly talking about jelly babies...


ermm Ian if you look through previous convo between callum and i you will see he is the filthy minded one :lol2:
btw my name has an extra e in it :flrt:


----------



## 8and6

geckodelta said:


> sure If I bring them then it doesn't count? :Na_Na_Na_Na: I will need some other form of payment :whistling2:
> (


last warning about this kind of talk


----------



## ojo

Steve, do i need to be a paid memeber to go into the over 18 section? never understood why it wont let me in 

And sorry Shelley?  :blush: :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Steve, do i need to be a paid memeber to go into the over 18 section? never understood why it wont let me in
> 
> And sorry Shelley?  :blush: :flrt:


thanx Ian :flrt:
why do you really wanna go in there :lol2: it's never interested me


----------



## 8and6

ojo said:


> Steve, do i need to be a paid memeber to go into the over 18 section? never understood why it wont let me in


everything you need to know and were afraid to ask is right here

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/322988-adult-forums-18-application.html


----------



## ojo

Truthfully, i just want to swear haha I am from Glasgow after all, i just want to start a thread and scream a swear word in, would also be where i dumped my daily moan


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Truthfully, i just want to swear haha I am from Glasgow after all, i just want to start a thread and scream a swear word in, would also be where i dumped my daily moan


haha it is rather hard not to swear isnt it :blush: always having to think about what you write :whip:


----------



## ojo

snasha_d said:


> haha it is rather hard not to swear isnt it :blush: always having to think about what you write :whip:


I KNOW!! Especially if for some reason, you just need to for the sake of the post. And especially cause you never know when "Spinnin Tom" might appear :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> I KNOW!! Especially if for some reason, you just need to for the sake of the post. And especially cause you never know when "Spinnin Tom" might appear :Na_Na_Na_Na:


now that is mean!! 

what i tend to do is just have a rant at the computer then attempt to type in a polite manner :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Its fine, me and Tom are cool lol 

Hahah, aww now i would love to see that! ":censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:. Your T is fine, its not playing dead it is shedding its exo"

Oh, And thanks Steve, ive never actually been in the off topic disscusion part of the forum :blush:


----------



## 8and6

no worries, i dont either! :lol2:
but DWA classifieds access is part and parcel thats why i have it :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Its fine, me and Tom are cool lol
> 
> Hahah, aww now i would love to see that! ":censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:. Your T is fine, its not playing dead it is shedding its exo"
> 
> Oh, And thanks Steve, ive never actually been in the off topic disscusion part of the forum :blush:


you have actually done the perfect impression :flrt:


----------



## ojo

Actually steve, love the Quote under your username  its on right now on E4+1 

Lol Shelley, how come you rarley post in other threads?

Away to wach Big Bang Theory, Goodnight everyone


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> I KNOW!! Especially if for some reason, you just need to for the sake of the post. And especially cause you never know when "Spinnin Tom" might appear :Na_Na_Na_Na:


what ?


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Actually steve, love the Quote under your username  its on right now on E4+1
> 
> Lol Shelley, how come you rarley post in other threads?
> 
> Away to wach Big Bang Theory, Goodnight everyone


I dont actually know! Probs coz I dont wanna be shot down :blush:


----------



## Malti

howdy


----------



## kris74

Malti said:


> howdy


How do sir....How is your Maltese Christmas going? Warmer than our unseasonably mild Christmas?


----------



## ojo

Good afternoon Malti and Kris.

How have both of you lovely chaps been over the festive period?

P.s Shelley, thats a terrible excuse, noone will shoot you down, maybe just laugh and poke you with a stick for a minute hehe


----------



## kris74

ojo said:


> Good afternoon Malti and Kris.
> 
> How have both of you lovely chaps been over the festive period?


Alright Ojo, it's been a planned quiet Christmas for me. I hate it all to be honest and this year I have just gave up. I've told everyone for next year that if they insist on dragging me in to it again then instead of spending money on me they can all just club together and donate the same amount to a children's charity.

I don't want to sound all Meldrew-ish about it all but it means nothing and is just full of awful clichés and there is no spirit about any of it no matter how much we throw at it so my answer to it is to become Christmas spirit itself in future and let someone who appreciates it have a go that they otherwise would never have a chance at, if that makes sense?

Looking forward to NYE though. Blow out of the year coming right up then I embark on my work towards management in the new year.

How was yours mate?


----------



## ojo

Jeeso man you have it all worked out lol, its also very awkward (same as new year to be honest)

Mines was amazing mate, i got LEGO so i was happy haha. Im also looking forward to new year, i embark on a new career as my work is £%*$ and the manager is a *&%£$£* lol

Any new beasties mate?


----------



## kris74

ojo said:


> Jeeso man you have it all worked out lol, its also very awkward (same as new year to be honest)
> 
> Mines was amazing mate, i got LEGO so i was happy haha. Im also looking forward to new year, i embark on a new career as my *work is £%*$ and the manager is a *&%£$£** lol
> 
> This
> Any new beasties mate?
> and this!


Aye man, I got me 3 female Juvies of A.genic, G.pulcheripes and E.truculentus and a 30x30x30 exo cube which I have no idea of what to put in ha. I have a 4inch versi that I might put in there but I also have an AF Aphonopelma New River that might do just as well in there. She seems happy in her rub for now though so I just don't know. I have a 4 inch B.smithi that might go in there as well. Decisions decisions dude! Anything new in your collection mate?


----------



## ojo

Decisions are good though  3 very nice spiders  what size is your AF "new river" ive got a juvie thats only 4 inches (im positive she is just refusing to grow any bigger haha) The versi would make use of the height on the exo? Although they would prefere the 45cm tall one, it should do it for a good 3 moults at least?

Only got 2  got a P.ornata from TSS which died a few days later, they sent out a sling to replace it (but because i liked the size of the first one) i went and bought nother juvie yesterday


----------



## kris74

My new river is around 6 inch I reckon mate. Bought her off Colosseum a few month ago as an adult female. He reckons they get to a ridiculous age and are really slow growers. I'd never really considered Aphonopelma until buying her. Glad I did as she is one of the nicer spiders in the collection in a really understated way. I might put her in the Exo to be honest as she'll make a nice display T without the faff on of additional heat or humidity issues. But then, is a 30x30 not too small? I just don't know what to do ha


----------



## kris74

A couple of pics


----------



## ojo

She looks gorgeous mate, mine looks like a common MM house spider the now  lol Slowe growers is an understatment mate haha had her for 5 months, moulted once, didnt get that much bigger and doesnt look like she will have another moult until way into next year haha 

If shes only a 6-7 inches then a 30x30 exo will be fine, it has a floor space of 2 foot squared which is what? 4 times the size of her LS  

This is mine lol










Thats the smallest exo water dish thats behind her (just to give a comparrison)

Anyways bud, im away to work  talk to you later man


----------



## snowgoose

Evening all 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Paul c 1

Well if you guys are showing pics off your Aphonopelma's ... then here's one I made earlier.










This was my enclosure for my AF Aphonopelma sp. "Paysoni" (basically a larger, bulkier version of the NR)
-P


----------



## Paul c 1

Hi Jake :smile:
-P


----------



## callum b

Very cool enclosure man. If you took out the waterbowl it'd almost look like a pic of a spider in the wild  .


----------



## Dee_Williams

good evening peeps.


----------



## Paul c 1

callum b said:


> Very cool enclosure man. If you took out the waterbowl it'd almost look like a pic of a spider in the wild  .



Cheers Callum .... I tried to make it look like the typical montaine hill-side setting - as you would find them in the wild.
-P


----------



## Malti

ojo said:


> Good afternoon Malti and Kris.
> 
> How have both of you lovely chaps been over the festive period?
> 
> P.s Shelley, thats a terrible excuse, noone will shoot you down, maybe just laugh and poke you with a stick for a minute hehe



I'm still in the spirit...oh I guess you don't mean alcohol :lol2:



kris74 said:


> How do sir....How is your Maltese Christmas going? Warmer than our unseasonably mild Christmas?


actually its getting quite cold...and raining aswell...beh aslong as the T's are warm :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Very Quiet in here tonight.

Where's all the usual bunch of bumpkins? 

:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i'm about

i've just finished sorting the snakes.

all bar 2 fed, and one even decided to shed her skin.. awesome.


spiders are all active and about too.. unidentified Lasiodora female has made all web over the bottom of her faunarium.. is this just web or is it a molting mat ?

how're you jake ?

i treated my mum and me to nando's today.. i'm just so good. and i spent 40 quid on a damn playstation game. shopping is my weakness.. i like expensive stuff lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Paul c 1 said:


> Well if you guys are showing pics off your Aphonopelma's ... then here's one I made earlier.
> 
> image
> 
> This was my enclosure for my AF Aphonopelma sp. "Paysoni" (basically a larger, bulkier version of the NR)
> -P


what's the whole grass stuff in there, mate ? it looks pretty damn amazing. i may have to get doing stuff like this lol


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm about
> 
> i've just finished sorting the snakes.
> 
> all bar 2 fed, and one even decided to shed her skin.. awesome.
> 
> 
> spiders are all active and about too.. unidentified Lasiodora female has made all web over the bottom of her faunarium.. is this just web or is it a molting mat ?
> 
> how're you jake ?
> 
> i treated my mum and me to nando's today.. i'm just so good. and i spent 40 quid on a damn playstation game. shopping is my weakness.. i like expensive stuff lol


I'm not too bad ta, just awaiting a shipping quote for some new leather


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> I'm not too bad ta, just awaiting a shipping quote for some new leather


nice, what are you planning on making/burning ?


----------



## ojo

What game did you get Tom?

Leprechauns told him to burn things muahaha

Paul, That enclosure looks amazing mate


----------



## snowgoose

no idea yet lol

just wanted a couple of hides so just got to wait and find out how much the delivery is first 

Gonna try out some camel leather too if it's a decent shipping as it's on offer at the mo


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> What game did you get Tom?


i got dirt 3. it's dead good 



snowgoose said:


> no idea yet lol
> 
> just wanted a couple of hides so just got to wait and find out how much the delivery is first
> 
> Gonna try out some camel leather too if it's a decent shipping as it's on offer at the mo


cool.
i've never heard of camel leather :gasp:


----------



## TEENY

soooooooooooooooooooo whats been going on round these parts ???
Been a bit busy with christmas and work did i miss much ???


----------



## ojo

Tom, pretty much any mammal can be produced into leather 

Aww nice mate, was thinking of buying it but then got Forza 4 instead 

TEENY, you never missed much, but we sure did miss you :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

Hi there peoples :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i got this for christmas too




















it's very cool. it's painted on, it's not a transfer


----------



## snowgoose

lol there's tons of leathers, deer, cow, buffalo, goat, pig, camel etc etc lol even randomly saw some frog leather on an American site whilst randomly browsing the net before :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Good to see your drinking your milk boyo. You need to grow up to be big and strong :2thumb:

Hello Miss Shelley :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Good to see your drinking your milk boyo. You need to grow up to be big and strong :2thumb:
> 
> Hello Miss Shelley :flrt:


it's all i drink.. 
by the looks o' things, there's a fly or something on the surface, which i drunk


----------



## ojo

Jake, The frog leather must have cost a lot considering you dont get much croak for your money?

Lol Tom i dont see anything mate, nice looking glass none-the-less though, great artwork


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Jake, The frog leather must have cost a lot considering you dont get much croak for your money?
> 
> Lol Tom i dont see anything mate, nice looking glass none-the-less though, great artwork


aye, it's pretty amazing. the eyes are little things too.. they stick up off the glass. gotta be careful when i'm washing it


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Good to see your drinking your milk boyo. You need to grow up to be big and strong :2thumb:
> 
> Hello Miss Shelley :flrt:


Hello Mr Ian : victory:

How is everyone??


----------



## snowgoose

I think it was full bullfrog skins for about $40 or something, Can't exactly remember as I really wasn't interested in any :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> I think it was full bullfrog skins for about $40 or something, Can't exactly remember as I really wasn't interested in any :lol2:


what on earth are you going to do with frog skin ? :L


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> what on earth are you going to do with frog skin ? :L


same as most other "exotic" leathers such as snake and lizard. Usually used for lining items such as wallets or for leather wristband inlays or anything really just where you want something a bit different and "flashy" 

( This is using cobra and stingray leathers;


----------



## ojo

lol Tom, how many other people can say they have to be careful doing the washing up as they could pull a tarantulas eyes off :O

Im great Miss Shelley, a tad tired after work but overall great, how about your levely self?

Man that is a nice wallet! you dont make these do you?


----------



## TEENY

Naw thanks Ojo i feel all loved now:flrt:

Tom i really like that glass, its very very cool


----------



## Malti

aaargh I want some Platymeris...


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> same as most other "exotic" leathers such as snake and lizard. Usually used for lining items such as wallets or for leather wristband inlays or anything really just where you want something a bit different and "flashy"
> 
> ( This is using cobra and stingray leathers;
> 
> image


wow, that's cool. 

ojo.. lol. i've had to say this countless times already


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> lol Tom, how many other people can say they have to be careful doing the washing up as they could pull a tarantulas eyes off :O
> 
> Im great Miss Shelley, a tad tired after work but overall great, how about your levely self?
> 
> Man that is a nice wallet! you dont make these do you?


Well I'm glad to hear you're great!! I'm ok but tired :lol2: must stay awake another hour though :gasp:


----------



## ojo

Haha Tom, that must bring up a whole load of other questions  (name is Ian btw  )

Uck Shelley, cant you go for a power nap lol.

TEENY i think im the only one who does love you, noone else has answered your quesion :O how have you been


----------



## snowgoose

Here you go Tom, 

A different site selling frog leather 

Real frog and toad leather products retail and wholesale. Genuine toad / frog skin wallets, purses, belts, accessories, luxury pens by manufacturer and wholesaler.


----------



## ojo

:censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:

anyone know how ressiliant Idolomantis Diabolica are? got a new set of tongs today and after dropping the roach i dropped them on to her which pinned her down, after taking them off her she sprinted away, any idea how much punishment a mantid can take or can i expect a dead one tomorrow?

So :censor: off its unbelievable!!!! wont be buying :censor: tongs again! they have already been launched (literally) out the :censor: window!!!!


----------



## Malti

ojo said:


> :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:
> 
> anyone know how ressiliant Idolomantis Diabolica are? got a new set of tongs today and after dropping the roach i dropped them on to her which pinned her down, after taking them off her she sprinted away, any idea how much punishment a mantid can take or can i expect a dead one tomorrow?
> 
> So :censor: off its unbelievable!!!! wont be buying :censor: tongs again! they have already been launched (literally) out the :censor: window!!!!


I think it should make it - I mean as long as they're not moulting, mantids are quite tough sobs


----------



## ojo

Well she is eating a roach as i speak which is hopefully a good sign. she moulted about 1 month ago so she is well and truley hardened, just dont want her to pay for my stupidity


----------



## Malti

like @ the fact that she looks alright


----------



## ojo

Thanks man, do you keep Mantids yourself?


----------



## Malti

got couple of ghosts, and had a local one (WC) (not M. religiosa, dunno the sp.) which laid couple of ooths and passed on


----------



## ojo

Very nice man  im thinking of buying a few Ghosts as they are lovely


----------



## Malti

ojo said:


> Very nice man  im thinking of buying a few Ghosts as they are lovely


yes they are :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Hey Guys 
what is everyone up to?
anyone got anything exciting planned for new year? every year I plan to go to central to see the big display but can never be bothered :lol2:


----------



## Malti

I got me some new local critters


----------



## spinnin_tom

Malti said:


> I got me some new local critters


nice one.
snails ?


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Hey Guys
> what is everyone up to?
> anyone got anything exciting planned for new year? every year I plan to go to central to see the big display but can never be bothered :lol2:


Hey Callum :2thumb: how's you? 
I'm taking furniture apart to move :bash:



Malti said:


> I got me some new local critters


Ooohhhh what you got :flrt:


----------



## Malti

snails 
m'pedes (to boost my population)
2 centipedes,
slugs

no beetles whatsoever though


----------



## snasha_d

Malti said:


> snails
> m'pedes (to boost my population)
> 2 centipedes,
> slugs
> 
> no beetles whatsoever though


Why the slugs? :lol2:


----------



## Malti

snasha_d said:


> Why the slugs? :lol2:


Why not?


----------



## Dee_Williams

Malti said:


> Why not?
> 
> image


yuo can have the ones out of my house. they have started their winter invasion again. :bash:


----------



## snasha_d

Malti said:


> Why not?
> 
> image


Fair point :lol2:


----------



## Malti

Dee_Williams said:


> yuo can have the ones out of my house. they have started their winter invasion again. :bash:


Not the same species as yours :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Which ones do you get there?



snasha_d said:


> Fair point :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## kris74

I'm settling in for the storm in a tea cup about to happen....


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> I'm settling in for the storm in a tea cup about to happen....


storm in a tea cup ?


----------



## Malti

kris74 said:


> I'm settling in for the storm in a tea cup about to happen....


did I just open a can o worms? (incidentally got some earthworms aswell, but that was from "field research" :lol2: )


----------



## kris74

Malti said:


> did I just open a can o worms? (incidentally got some earthworms aswell, but that was from "field research" :lol2: )


Nah man, something else entirely! I may have been a bit premature but we'll see!


----------



## Malti

kris74 said:


> Nah man, something else entirely! I may have been a bit premature but we'll see!


oh and I thought my slugs had done it :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Malti said:


> oh and I thought my slugs had done it :lol2:


I don't mind slugs. I have a few massive ones in my garden that have been here since I moved in 6 years ago. There are some average ones but these two are pretty big. I feed them with all the snails during the summer, great for waste veg and fruit


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> I don't mind slugs. I have a few massive ones in my garden that have been here since I moved in 6 years ago. There are some average ones but these two are pretty big. I feed them with all the snails during the summer, great for waste veg and fruit


i hate it when you step on them by accident.. YUK

and what were you on about the teacup thing ?


----------



## Malti

kris74 said:


> I don't mind slugs. I have a few massive ones in my garden that have been here since I moved in 6 years ago. There are some average ones but these two are pretty big. I feed them with all the snails during the summer, great for waste veg and fruit


Probably you mean the Limacus flavus? they are pigs :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Hey Callum :2thumb: how's you?
> I'm taking furniture apart to move :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohhhh what you got :flrt:


Im good thanks  you??? apart from the moving crap :lol2:
and whats all of this talk about tea cups? :whistling2:


----------



## Malti

Anyone has any idea whats best to feed _Scolopendra oraniensis_? Can't seem to find any real literature


----------



## kris74

Malti said:


> Anyone has any idea whats best to feed _Scolopendra oraniensis_? Can't seem to find any real literature
> 
> image


I would feed that monster the back of a shovel!

The slugs I get are pretty average looking greeny browny colour with an orange frill on the edge of its belly type slithery bit?


----------



## Malti

kris74 said:


> I would feed that monster the back of a shovel!
> 
> The slugs I get are pretty average looking greeny browny colour with an orange frill on the edge of its belly type slithery bit?


like this? 










and that "monster" is so tiny :lol2: lengthwise its the size of my hand up to middle finger...plus thin


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> I would feed that monster the back of a shovel!
> 
> The slugs I get are pretty average looking greeny browny colour with an orange frill on the edge of its* belly type slithery bit*?


:lol2: I can't remember what its called? or is it just called the foot? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> I would feed that monster the back of a shovel!
> 
> The slugs I get are pretty average looking greeny browny colour with an orange frill on the edge of its belly type slithery bit?


it's tiny..


----------



## kris74

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: I can remember what its called? or is it just called the foot? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Nah mate, I think I nailed it. Definitely a belly type slithery bit :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> it's tiny..


Thats what she said :whistling2: couldn't resist.... :lol2:


----------



## Malti

spinnin_tom said:


> it's tiny..


do you know what to feed it best?


----------



## kris74

Malti said:


> like this?
> 
> image
> 
> and that "monster" is so tiny :lol2: lengthwise its the size of my hand up to middle finger...plus thin


Not quite the same. The ones in my garden are quite wide and long. Like I say, they have been here well before I moved here and the girl before me had the organic thing going on. No pesticides or slug repellents so they could be ten years or more. I might name them..


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> it's tiny..


It didn't look tiny. I thought it was in a big bucket!


----------



## Malti

kris74 said:


> Not quite the same. The ones in my garden are quite wide and long. Like I say, they have been here well before I moved here and the girl before me had the organic thing going on. No pesticides or slug repellents so they could be ten years or more. I might name them..


or post em :whistling2:


----------



## kris74

Malti said:


> or post em :whistling2:


Mate, these are big Geordie slugs. They wouldn't last 2 minutes in your Maltese splendid weather!


----------



## Malti

kris74 said:


> It didn't look tiny. I thought it was in a big bucket!


I wish...not my photo but it looks like a small cup spiderlings come in.Deli cup or whatever you guys call em


----------



## 8and6

Malti said:


> Anyone has any idea whats best to feed _Scolopendra oraniensis_? Can't seem to find any real literature


metinks you'll actually find that's a Haplophilus subterraneus, or at least one of the Haplophilus spp. :2thumb:

they are a burrowing pede and eat really small soil fauna and sometimes plant roots


----------



## Malti

kris74 said:


> Mate, these are big Geordie slugs. They wouldn't last 2 minutes in your Maltese splendid weather!


our slugs live in damp places, most probably like the geordie cousins...and I also know (read - know how to google) some geordie jokes to keep them amused :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

my silly cat just patted my kingsnake.. everything is now covered in the snake's musk


----------



## Malti

[email protected] said:


> metinks you'll actually find that's a Haplophilus subterraneus, or at least one of the Haplophilus spp. :2thumb:
> 
> they are a burrowing pede and eat really small soil fauna and sometimes plant roots


you sir, are right. Bleh some local websites give them otherwise. 


So I have to feed soil mites and roots? or can I feed something else?


----------



## kris74

Malti said:


> our slugs live in damp places, most probably like the geordie cousins...and I also know (read - know how to google) some geordie jokes to keep them amused :lol2:


What, like telling them Sunderland will finish in the top 17 of the Premiership?


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> my silly cat just patted my kingsnake.. everything is now covered in the snake's musk


It's the aftershave your ma got you for crimbo mate, admit it... RepWee by dior, I can't see it being a success.


----------



## Malti

[email protected] said:


> metinks you'll actually find that's a Haplophilus subterraneus, or at least one of the Haplophilus spp. :2thumb:
> 
> they are a burrowing pede and eat really small soil fauna and sometimes plant roots



Garden worm. - Wild About Britain 

they say they eat woodlouse and earthworms...what do you think? just got 1/2 a million earthworms :lol2:


----------



## Malti

kris74 said:


> What, like telling them Sunderland will finish in the top 17 of the Premiership?


well they did beat L'pool recently didn't they? :lol2:


----------



## 8and6

just use soil from the garden and make sure it stays moist and you'll have a self sustaining culture of baby woodlice, springtails and alsorts if you add a few flakes of fish food every now and again


----------



## kris74

Malti said:


> well they did beat L'pool recently didn't they? :lol2:


Everyone beat Liverpool recently! Go on you tube and type in monkey makems and listen to the song we made about them.... We love makems on this side of the Tyne, we really do!


----------



## Malti

[email protected] said:


> just use soil from the garden and make sure it stays moist and you'll have a self sustaining culture of baby woodlice, springtails and alsorts if you add a few flakes of fish food every now and again


: victory:

and are the solitary or communal?


----------



## Malti

kris74 said:


> Everyone beat Liverpool recently! Go on you tube and type in monkey makems and listen to the song we made about them.... We love makems on this side of the Tyne, we really do!


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## 8and6

kris74 said:


> Everyone beat Liverpool recently! Go on you tube and type in monkey makems and listen to the song we made about them.... We love makems on this side of the Tyne, we really do!


how did the Magpies do against the Canaries the other week Kris?


----------



## 8and6

Malti said:


> : victory:
> 
> and are the solitary or communal?


i haven't got a clue, lol, i'm sure you'll let us know in a few weeks, lol


----------



## Malti

[email protected] said:


> i haven't got a clue, lol, i'm sure you'll let us know in a few weeks, lol


I'll try to read up more on them...for the moment they're in solitary confinement 


and don't tell me you're starting a football boxing match...I get free shots at everyone seeing I ain't local :lol2:


----------



## kris74

[email protected] said:


> how did the Magpies do against the Canaries the other week Kris?


Mighty Norwich..... We have our excuses mate :whistling2: We're just lulling the rest of the league in to a false sense of security before we storm off to a fantastic 12th again :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Malti said:


> I'll try to read up more on them...for the moment they're in solitary confinement
> 
> 
> and don't tell me you're starting a football boxing match...I get free shots at everyone seeing I ain't local :lol2:


I don't care for football :lol2:
are you originally from Malta or somewhere else??


----------



## kris74

Malti said:


> I get free shots at everyone seeing I ain't local :lol2:


You're a Geordie for the purposes of this one dude.... Up the toon!


----------



## geckodelta

Im bored


----------



## Malti

geckodelta said:


> I don't care for football :lol2:
> are you originally from Malta or somewhere else??


I'm 100% Maltese mate...born, bred and will breed & end here most probably :lol2:



kris74 said:


> You're a Geordie for the purposes of this one dude.... Up the toon!




:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Malti said:


> I'm 100% Maltese mate...born, bred and will breed & end here most probably :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


you lucky :censor:
:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

so Malti, you're a malteser ?

i'm sorry.. had to say it. i love that pathetic thing, if you can call it a joke


----------



## spinnin_tom

just found out about fish called lancelets.. or Amphioxi. they don't have a brain or a backbone.. much like a lot of people


----------



## Malti

geckodelta said:


> you lucky :censor:
> :lol2:


if you call this luck :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> so Malti, you're a malteser ?
> 
> i'm sorry.. had to say it. i love that pathetic thing, if you can call it a joke


yeah, the ladies love nibbling us :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> just found out about fish called lancelets.. or Amphioxi. they don't have a brain or a backbone.. much like a lot of people


I bet they know the malteser "joke" aswell :devil: :lol2::lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Malti said:


> I bet they know the malteser "joke" aswell :devil: :lol2::lol2:


SHUUUTUP  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Malti

spinnin_tom said:


> SHUUUTUP  :Na_Na_Na_Na:



You Man of Kent (:gasp: <--click) is getting into trouble :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

it sounds very caveman.. like i'm simple.. 

me man of kent. ug


----------



## Malti

spinnin_tom said:


> it sounds very caveman.. like i'm simple..
> 
> me man of kent. ug


some sound funny...


----------



## geckodelta

Malti said:


> some sound funny...


We are not all cockneys in london


----------



## Malti

geckodelta said:


> We are not all cockneys in london


Londoner then?


Cockneys are those which speak...how shall I put it...different?


ps used to work as customer care with a british company...some of your accents are really :banghead: although the welsh esp the old people are :2wallbang:

:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Malti said:


> Londoner then?
> 
> 
> Cockneys are those which speak...how shall I put it...different?
> 
> 
> ps used to work as customer care with a british company...some of your accents are really :banghead: although the welsh esp the old people are :2wallbang:
> 
> :lol2:


yes, they do speak differently :lol2: and I agree.... some of our accents are messed up :whip:


----------



## Malti

geckodelta said:


> yes, they do speak differently :lol2: and I agree.... some of our accents are messed up :whip:


:lol2:

according to most of my customers my accent is "sexy" (although I cringe at how I sound on the phone)...:lol2: and yes I've been hit on the phone whilst taking orders, and yes I am a guy, and yes from men and women :lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Malti said:


> :lol2:
> 
> according to most of my customers my accent is "sexy" (although I cringe at how I sound on the phone)...:lol2: and yes I've been hit on the phone whilst taking orders, and yes I am a guy, and yes from men and women :lol2::lol2:


I might consider working in a call centre :hmm:


----------



## Malti

geckodelta said:


> I might consider working in a call centre :hmm:


do you live on my sunny island and have my sexy accent?








all together now --> :lol2::lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

welsh is hilarious.


----------



## geckodelta

Malti said:


> do you live on my sunny island and have my sexy accent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all together now --> :lol2::lol2:


I live on an island and apparently I have a sexy phone voice? all though that is coming from gloucestershire people...


----------



## Malti

geckodelta said:


> I live on an island and apparently I have a sexy phone voice? all though that is coming from gloucestershire people...


:lol2: which shire? is it next to frodo's? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Malti said:


> :lol2: which shire? is it next to frodo's? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I have no idea what you just said :lol2:


----------



## Malti

geckodelta said:


> I have no idea what you just said :lol2:


:yeahright:


----------



## geckodelta

Malti said:


> :yeahright:


explain :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Malti

geckodelta said:


> explain :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Ash nazg durbatulûk, ash nazg gimbatul,
Ash nazg thrakatulûk agh burzum-ishi krimpatul.​


----------



## geckodelta

Malti said:


> Ash nazg durbatulûk, ash nazg gimbatul,
> Ash nazg thrakatulûk agh burzum-ishi krimpatul.​


..que?


----------



## Malti

geckodelta said:


> ..que?


:google:


----------



## geckodelta

Malti said:


> :google:


some crap about a ring? :lol2:


----------



## Malti

geckodelta said:


> some crap about a ring? :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## ojo

Malti, if you think old welsh peoples accents are bad, you should here a glaswegians when their angry, drunk, polite, confused, happy, enlightened haha noone from carlisle down can understand us


----------



## geckodelta

Malti said:


> :lol2:


Ive never watched those films :lol2: I flicked it on once and there was some weird thing going on about something being precious... I decided it wasn't for me :lol2:


----------



## Malti

ojo said:


> Malti, if you think old welsh peoples accents are bad, you should here a glaswegians when their angry, drunk, polite, confused, happy, enlightened haha noone from carlisle down can understand us


well you scots ain't so bad...had a couple of friends from scotland (dunno if glaswegians though), IRL never had any communication probs, except when drunk :lol2:


----------



## Malti

geckodelta said:


> Ive never watched those films :lol2: I flicked it on once and there was some weird thing going on about something being precious... I decided it wasn't for me :lol2:


:2wallbang::lol2:

my motto is never diss anything unless you try it (well there are limits...)

if you want I got part 3 of the saga for sale :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Malti said:


> :2wallbang::lol2:
> 
> my motto is never diss anything unless you try it (well there are limits...)
> 
> if you want I got part 3 of the saga for sale :lol2:


it would probably cost more getting it here than its worth? :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Has anyone actually got 2 weeks spare to watch all the lord of the rings movies? lol anything longer than 2 hours should be 2 different movies IMO


----------



## Malti

geckodelta said:


> it would probably cost more getting it here than its worth? :lol2:


dunno how much it weighs (but I think 100g with packaging?) price is €0.37 first 20g + 0.30 every extra 20g...so 100 would be € 1.57 thats like £ 1.32 :lol2:


----------



## Malti

ojo said:


> Has anyone actually got 2 weeks spare to watch all the lord of the rings movies? lol anything longer than 2 hours should be 2 different movies IMO


1 day is enough :blush:


----------



## ojo

Aye Malti so it is, you have to watch the first 2 movies 4 times to understand what the hell is going on lol  Ill stick to alladin dvds in the discount bin


----------



## Malti

ojo said:


> Aye Malti so it is, you have to watch the first 2 movies 4 times to understand what the hell is going on lol  Ill stick to alladin dvds in the discount bin


first you read the books then watch the films...we old men do so :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Malti said:


> dunno how much it weighs (but I think 100g with packaging?) price is €0.37 first 20g + 0.30 every extra 20g...so 100 would be € 1.57 thats like £ 1.32 :lol2:


fair enough! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Malti, if you think old welsh peoples accents are bad, you should here a glaswegians when their angry, drunk, polite, confused, happy, enlightened haha noone from carlisle down can understand us



Irish.. as well. the ones that can't say Th as in Third, they say turd


----------



## Malti

spinnin_tom said:


> Irish.. as well. the ones that can't say Th as in Third, they say turd


you mean most maltese then...:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Malti said:


> you mean most maltese then...:lol2:


what is the Maltese accent like? :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Tom, dont be dissin my irish cousins haha 

uck books, not seen one of them since 2005  didnt know they still made them to be honest hehe


----------



## Malti

geckodelta said:


> what is the Maltese accent like? :lol2:


if you were a lass and I was single I'd give you my number :lol2:



ojo said:


> Tom, dont be dissin my irish cousins haha
> 
> uck books, not seen one of them since 2005  didnt know they still made them to be honest hehe


:whip::whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Tom, dont be dissin my irish cousins haha
> 
> uck books, not seen one of them since 2005  didnt know they still made them to be honest hehe


i've got Irish family too 

my name is Odell, but not O'Dell. 'Cos i AINT irish lol


----------



## snasha_d

Hey people : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Hey people : victory:


Hey Hey Hey !


----------



## Malti

snasha_d said:


> Hey people : victory:


: victory:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Hey people : victory:


hey


Malti said:


> if you were a lass and I was single I'd give you my number :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> :whip::whip:


that doesn't help does it! :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Aye Tom but yer no celtic cousins like us scottish n irish ya wee menti yea  

oh no, everyone shush, Shelleys back :O


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> Hey Hey Hey !





Malti said:


> : victory:





geckodelta said:


> hey
> 
> 
> that doesn't help does it! :lol2:



How are we all this evening? :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Aye Tom but yer no celtic cousins like us scottish n irish ya wee menti yea
> 
> oh no, everyone shush, Shelleys back :O


Thanx Ian :gasp: love you too


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> How are we all this evening? :flrt:


we're good thanks .. well i am at least lol


----------



## Malti

geckodelta said:


> hey
> 
> 
> that doesn't help does it! :lol2:


How can I explain it? :lol2:



snasha_d said:


> How are we all this evening? :flrt:


me and the slugs are alright :Na_Na_Na_Na: and u?


----------



## ojo

Aye you totally left out my name while asking how everyone was

*away to sulk in the corner*


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> we're good thanks .. well i am at least lol


Glad to hear it 



Malti said:


> How can I explain it? :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> me and the slugs are alright :Na_Na_Na_Na: and u?


You having fun with the slugs ?? Hahaha 



ojo said:


> Aye you totally left out my name while asking how everyone was
> 
> *away to sulk in the corner*


HI IAN HOW ARE YOU


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Glad to hear it
> 
> 
> 
> You having fun with the slugs ?? Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> *HI IAN HOW ARE YOU*


:no1:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> :no1:


Ummm why ???? 

You ok Callum :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

Evening all


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Evening all


hallo, jake 
how're you ?


----------



## ojo

Hi Shelley  how are you on this wonderful night?

Callum, what a weird thing to highlight :O

Evening Jake  How you doing man 

I feel like getting drunk


----------



## Malti

snasha_d said:


> Glad to hear it
> 
> 
> 
> You having fun with the slugs ?? Hahaha


yeah we having a beer and all that :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> Evening all


I was gonna call you Jim for a moment there... evenin sir


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> hallo, jake
> how're you ?


Hey Tom, 

I'm not too bad ta. Still awaiting a shipping quote for the leather I want. Been playing about with a few geometric style designs for belts etc 

How's you?


----------



## geckodelta

I have no idea why I highlighted that! :lol2: Im a bit out of it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Hi Shelley  how are you on this wonderful night?
> 
> Callum, what a weird thing to highlight :O
> 
> Evening Jake  How you doing man
> 
> I feel like getting drunk


I'm awesome thank you 

Why don't you get drunk then 


Malti said:


> yeah we having a beer and all that :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna call you Jim for a moment there... evenin sir


I'm sure they're loving that


----------



## ojo

I dont think i have any alchomahall in the house 

Callum, fancy passing on whatever you have?


----------



## kris74

I'm in a buying mood but nothing in the classifieds really tickles the pickle.... I'm sorely tempted for the B.verdezi TSS have but although it's pretty I can't help thinking someone here has something interesting they just haven't realised that they need to sell to me... :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> I dont think i have any alchomahall in the house
> 
> Callum, fancy passing on whatever you have?


A cold? :whistling2:


----------



## ojo

Ive got a lovely pair of socks, blue with little sheep on them if you want them, there yours, £3 posted


----------



## kris74

ojo said:


> Ive got a lovely pair of socks, blue with little sheep on them if you want them, there yours, £3 posted


Have the sheep been sexed? 







If they have then you're a very naughty boy....


----------



## ojo

haha i applaud you on that one 

i got my welsh cousins, aunts, daughters, step dads, uncles, bike to sex it though


----------



## kris74

ojo said:


> haha i applaud you on that one
> 
> i got my welsh cousins, aunts, daughters, step dads, uncles, bike to sex it though


Heh!

I have 3 large fauns and an Exo breeding box doing not a lot. I might go on the verdezi. I'm going to sleep on the idea. Pointless making a rash decision when I'm hammered...!

Laters


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> I'm not too bad ta. Still awaiting a shipping quote for the leather I want. Been playing about with a few geometric style designs for belts etc
> 
> How's you?


i'm good thanks :no1:

get some pics up of your belts ?


----------



## ojo

spinnin_tom said:


> get some pics up of your belts ?


most probably the one and only time thatll ever be said on here :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

I haven't burnt any yet. Just been designing and playing around on the computer


----------



## ojo

I hope members of S.I.C get them at a discounted price


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> I hope members of *S.I.C* get them at a discounted price


what's one of those ?


----------



## Malti

snasha_d said:


> I'm sure they're loving that



actually they do...a snail/slug trap has beer in it...



kris74 said:


> I'm in a buying mood but nothing in the classifieds really tickles the pickle.... I'm sorely tempted for the B.verdezi TSS have but although it's pretty I can't help thinking someone here has something interesting they just haven't realised that they need to sell to me... :whistling2:


you could always ship it to a fellow "geordie for rent" aka me :lol2:



ojo said:


> Ive got a lovely pair of socks, blue with little sheep on them if you want them, there yours, £3 posted


If he was welsh he'd be "loving" those sheep...:lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> what's one of those ?


S.I.C. - spiders & inverts chat...:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Malti said:


> actually they do...a snail/slug trap has beer in it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.I.C. - spiders & inverts chat...:lol2:


who would waste beer on slugs? 

and i see.. :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Malti said:


> S.I.C. - spiders & inverts chat...:lol2:


Close but no cigar im affraid :whip: Scottish Invert Club


----------



## snowgoose

Well, sorry but no :lol2:

but once I have the site set up and something to sell I may, just may, hand out the odd voucher code to use on the site


----------



## Malti

spinnin_tom said:


> who would waste beer on slugs?
> 
> and i see.. :lol2:



depends where you are and what beer...



ojo said:


> Close but no cigar im affraid :whip: Scottish Invert Club


I beg to differ...got some Romeo y Julietta here...although no smoking inside


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## ojo

Lol Malti, you got the same stupid ban as us?

Aww Jake your just a spoil sport lol  even after i made you a moderator as well lol


----------



## Malti

ojo said:


> Lol Malti, you got the same stupid ban as us?


If you mean by law, there's a no smoking in closed public spaces...at home its by choice.


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning Ppl!!!


----------



## Dee_Williams

mornin jon.


----------



## Jonb1982

Dee_Williams said:


> mornin jon.


Hi You Ok?


----------



## Malti

afternoon ladies and gents (we are 1hr ahead of u  )


----------



## geckodelta

Rawr :2thumb:


----------



## Malti

Hey GD :wave:


----------



## snowgoose

Afternoon 

Still no reply from the leather sellers about the shipping  but they are on a holiday so it means I can spend my money on other things 

I've just bought the domain name for when I set up the website and am now looking at having a logo created 

How's everyone else?


----------



## geckodelta

Malti said:


> Hey GD :wave:


hey Malti  and Its Callum by the way :2thumb:


snowgoose said:


> Afternoon
> 
> Still no reply from the leather sellers about the shipping  but they are on a holiday so it means I can spend my money on other things
> 
> I've just bought the domain name for when I set up the website and am now looking at having a logo created
> 
> How's everyone else?


I'm good thanks jake. How about you??


----------



## Malti

geckodelta said:


> hey Malti  and Its Callum by the way :2thumb:


Best? :lol2:

Karlos ere: victory:


----------



## geckodelta

Malti said:


> Best? :lol2:
> 
> Karlos ere: victory:


I wish :whistling2: and Thats an awesome name :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> hey Malti  and Its Callum by the way :2thumb:
> 
> 
> I'm good thanks jake. How about you??


I'm not too bad ta dude.


----------



## Malti

geckodelta said:


> I wish :whistling2: and Thats an awesome name :lol2:


I met him in 2006/7/8...(forgot exactly which year and can't be rsd)


----------



## geckodelta

Malti said:


> I met him in 2006/7/8...(forgot exactly which year and can't be rsd)


how did you meet him? :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Jake what sorta logo you after? (ive done my fair share of photoshop  )

evening everyone, hows everyones day going so far?

Karlos, what an awsome name


----------



## ojo

geckodelta said:


> how did you meet him? :lol2:


In a pub probably lol :whip:


----------



## snowgoose

ojo said:


> Jake what sorta logo you after? (ive done my fair share of photoshop  )
> 
> evening everyone, hows everyones day going so far?
> 
> Karlos, what an awsome name


Just something nice and simple, but professional looking at the same time.

The name within the logo and maybe one or two other elements but not much so I can also use it for a stamp and other things 

( PM for name )


----------



## Malti

geckodelta said:


> how did you meet him? :lol2:


Some charity thing...



ojo said:


> evening everyone, hows everyones day going so far?
> 
> Karlos, what an awsome name


I'm bored..and used to hate my name :lol2:



ojo said:


> In a pub probably lol :whip:


We make best look like an amateur...open to dares. loser pays all :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Malti said:


> We make best look like an amateur...open to dares. loser pays all :lol2:


Oh i think someone forgot there speaking to a scottish person  we dont get out of bed for anything less than a 12 pack 

Jake i already have a few ideas in mind, but never mind the name i already have on haha Leather Jake, for all your leather needs :no1: its either that name or nothing :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

ojo said:


> Oh i think someone forgot there speaking to a scottish person  we dont get out of bed for anything less than a 12 pack
> 
> Jake i already have a few ideas in mind, but never mind the name i already have on haha Leather Jake, for all your leather needs :no1: its either that name or nothing :Na_Na_Na_Na:


lol looks like nothing then as I burn on wood as well as leather :lol2:


----------



## ojo

haha always got to have a come back eh? shoot me a PM with your name and ill work out something for you mate 

Dont suppose you do one offs? would really like to get a nice piece of wood with one of my tiger drawings on it


----------



## Malti

ojo said:


> Oh i think someone forgot there speaking to a scottish person  we dont get out of bed for anything less than a 12 pack


its an open challenge :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Lol i couldnt take any money from your lovely self 

Its quiet in here tonight :O


----------



## Biggys

Hello peoples


----------



## ojo

Evening sir, not a lot of action in here just now  everyone ran away about 4-ish


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Evening sir, not a lot of action in here just now  everyone ran away about 4-ish


 
To prepare for the party they will throw now they know I'm back 

:lol2:


How are you bud ?


----------



## ojo

Either that or someone farted and it hasnt blew this far up yet 

Im doing good mate, yourself? where did you disappear to?


----------



## Malti

ojo said:


> Lol i couldnt take any money from your lovely self
> 
> Its quiet in here tonight :O


:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Either that or someone farted and it hasnt blew this far up yet
> 
> Im doing good mate, yourself? where did you disappear to?


:lol2:

I'm great thanks dude, just ordered some shizzle 

and I got stolen


----------



## ojo

Oh pre-tell what you have ordered 

O the theiving gets :O well at least you ar back now 

Karlos, you know its true haha


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Oh pre-tell what you have ordered
> 
> O the theiving gets :O well at least you ar back now
> 
> Karlos, you know its true haha


A Kukri Machete and a Tactical tomahawk  (not because of CoD just cos they kick ass )

And how do you know I dind't enjoy being stolen 

yeah didn't think about that did ya :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ojo

Ah yet again you have defeated me Mr Biggys

No matter how many times you tell yourself that, youll know deep down that it was because of Cod  I should get my behind into gear and get my MkII SA80 (you know, the one that actually works lmao)

Heres a fun fact, I've always seen you as the sheep in your sig haha


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Ah yet again you have defeated me Mr Biggys
> 
> No matter how many times you tell yourself that, youll know deep down that it was because of Cod  I should get my behind into gear and get my MkII SA80 (you know, the one that actually works lmao)
> 
> Heres a fun fact, I've always seen you as the sheep in your sig haha


Nah it wasn't :lol2:

I have wanted one before black ops was even released :Na_Na_Na_Na:


What attacking weird teenage girls :O

and I'm sigging that last big :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> A Kukri Machete and a Tactical tomahawk  (not because of CoD just cos they kick ass )
> 
> And how do you know I dind't enjoy being stolen
> 
> yeah didn't think about that did ya :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you need this mate....


----------



## ojo

You know, when you put it like that, im almost certain it is you!

The tomahawks are cool as the deepest regions of hell, thats why we should all own one 

aww thanks  never had a quote in someones sig before haha i feel honoured


----------



## snasha_d

Hi people :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Hey


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Hey


Hows you??


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Hows you??


Im good thanks! you?


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Im good thanks! you?


I'm all good ta : victory:

Got any pringles yet :Na_Na_Na_Na: i have minstrels :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> I'm all good ta : victory:
> 
> Got any pringles yet :Na_Na_Na_Na: i have minstrels :lol2:


I did have some Pringles yes... their fate was less than pretty though :crazy:

RIP Pringles.. (2011-2011)


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I did have some Pringles yes... their fate was less than pretty though :crazy:
> 
> RIP Pringles.. (2011-2011)


I had some the other day too but they lasted about half hour :blush:

RIP to your pringles and godbless


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> I had some the other day too but they lasted about half hour :blush:
> 
> RIP to your pringles and godbless


:lol2:


----------



## ojo

Yous two are mental... just thought i would throw that out there lol


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Yous two are mental... just thought i would throw that out there lol


Thanx Ian i love you too :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ojo

Uck i know Shelley, its my scottish charm  

how you doing today me lovely?


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Uck i know Shelley, its my scottish charm
> 
> how you doing today me lovely?


the scottish charm hey 

I'm bloody fantastic thanx

How about you hun :flrt:


----------



## ojo

Oh thats unusual :O usually its just "im good ta" :O 

Im great, although i do feel drunk but not touched the stuff all day :O

what makes you just super duper? fact its the weekend?


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Oh thats unusual :O usually its just "im good ta" :O
> 
> Im great, although i do feel drunk but not touched the stuff all day :O
> 
> what makes you just super duper? fact its the weekend?


well im happy as the ex should be out the house by tomo :no1:
and i have awesome friends and family!!

Why you feeling drunk?? if you not touched alcohol??


----------



## ojo

Aww well thats great news sweety  good ridence eh 

and you bloody well should have awsome friends and family as you are awsome yourselfand deserve them 

i have no idea, maybe drunk with power muhahah


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Aww well thats great news sweety  good ridence eh
> 
> and you bloody well should have awsome friends and family as you are awsome yourselfand deserve them
> 
> i have no idea, maybe drunk with power muhahah


 
I know i cant wait for him to be gone  and yes good ridence yes!!! hes a cheating scumbag :bash:
Thank you for being kind :flrt: youre cool i like ya :lol2:

drunk on power ?? :hmm:


----------



## ojo

Lol i did have something to say about him but it consistedof 3 swear words lol

shucks thanks  :flrt:

Yeah, i had the life of a few dubias resting in my hand last night haha, but i reiesed it was cause i was super tired


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Lol i did have something to say about him but it consistedof 3 swear words lol
> 
> shucks thanks  :flrt:
> 
> Yeah, i had the life of a few dubias resting in my hand last night haha, but i reiesed it was cause i was super tired


Yeah don't swear you will get banned!! Pm me the three swear words :lol2:

Super tired now that's not good! I hope you got a decent sleep in the end  :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

eving all 
giw are we all doing tonight ?


----------



## Spider jake

Happy new year every one !


----------



## Jonb1982

Spider jake said:


> Happy new year every one !


Ugh yeah great same to you yadda yadda etc etc


----------



## martin3

Spider jake said:


> Happy new year every one !


Happy new year to you to :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Never actually got round to showing everyone what I bought so here we go :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Kukri Machete | Machetes | Cold Steel UK

Trench Hawk | Tomahawks | Cold Steel UK


----------



## spinnin_tom

morning everybody.. afternoon actually. hope we all had a good night ?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> morning everybody.. afternoon actually. hope we all had a good night ?


I had a nice quite night 

spent most of it on the phone :lol2:

I trust you had a good night dude ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I had a nice quite night
> 
> spent most of it on the phone :lol2:
> 
> I trust you had a good night dude ?


nice one.

erm.. it was good until drink was involved.


----------



## JustJack

Tom I heard about your night :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> nice one.
> 
> erm.. it was good until drink was involved.





Trootle said:


> Tom I heard about your night :lol2:


Do tell :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Do tell :lol2:


nope, jack you're not going to either


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> nope, jack you're not going to either


Oh damn 

I did laugh at it :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> nope, jack you're not going to either





Trootle said:


> Oh damn
> 
> I did laugh at it :lol2:


Hmmmmm :devil:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Hmmmmm :devil:


I would say, but don't want Tom to go on a rant about me telling :lol2:


----------



## 8and6

i still want to know what a 'giw' is



spinnin_tom said:


> eving all
> giw are we all doing tonight ?


----------



## JustJack

[email protected] said:


> i still want to know what a 'giw' is


Tom's version of how  : victory:


----------



## 8and6

teen + alchohol = numpty :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> teen + alchohol = numpty :lol2:


i think you're right there.
i don't have alcohol very often, and i don't think i'll have any for a very long time.. my lesson has been learned


----------



## 8and6

thats what they all say, next thing you know they're on the estate park after dark sharing bottles of cheap cider :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

[email protected] said:


> thats what they all say, next thing you know they're on the estate park after dark sharing bottles of cheap cider :lol2:


:lol2: :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> thats what they all say, next thing you know they're on the estate park after dark sharing bottles of cheap cider :lol2:


i don't think so, steve.
besides the fact i have an expensive taste lol


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> teen + alchohol = numpty :lol2:


Kids just can't handle their alcohol now-a-days :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

hey peoples

How are we all ??


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening peeps!


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> i don't think so, steve.
> besides the fact i have an expensive taste lol


Aye, champaign tastes and lemonade pockets....!


----------



## kris74

snasha_d said:


> hey peoples
> 
> How are we all ??


Surprisingly fresh...


----------



## snasha_d

kris74 said:


> Surprisingly fresh...


 heavy night?


----------



## kris74

snasha_d said:


> heavy night?


Nah man, I had 4 bottles of Winny Mandella and that was it! I say surprisingly fresh as today is usually spent recovering from one thing or another but this year was nice and quiet


----------



## snasha_d

kris74 said:


> Nah man, I had 4 bottles of Winny Mandella and that was it! I say surprisingly fresh as today is usually spent recovering from one thing or another but this year was nice and quiet


atleast you're not suffering


----------



## kris74

snasha_d said:


> atleast you're not suffering


I've suffered plenty in my colourful past, I'm having this year off ha!


----------



## snasha_d

kris74 said:


> I've suffered plenty in my colourful past, I'm having this year off ha!


Oh the joys of colourful pasts :lol2:


----------



## kris74

snasha_d said:


> Oh the joys of colourful pasts :lol2:


Too much colour me thinks, has to stop somewhere.. :devil:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Too much colour me thinks, has to stop somewhere.. :devil:


Nah it doens't :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> Aye, champaign tastes and lemonade pockets....!


eew. i googled lemonade pocket and got results for "pocket lemonade" lol


----------



## TEENY

Hiya people happy 2012 

Tom you need to spill the beans on your night it can't be as bad as my mates...unfortunately i cannot post all details, but lets just say it involved trying to pull his mother in law :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

TEENY said:


> Hiya people happy 2012
> 
> Tom you need to spill the beans on your night it can't be as bad as my mates...unfortunately i cannot post all details, *but lets just say it involved trying to pull his mother in law :gasp:*


:shock:

:roll2:


----------



## TEENY

Biggys said:


> :shock:
> 
> :roll2:


bloomin hilarious details are on 18+ hangover thread


----------



## Biggys

TEENY said:


> bloomin hilarious details are on 18+ hangover thread


But I can't get onto that 

How about Pming them to me *looks cute* :flrt:

:lol2:


----------



## TEENY

Biggys said:


> But I can't get onto that
> 
> How about Pming them to me *looks cute* :flrt:
> 
> :lol2:


Hahah if you are under 18 then i really cannot divulge...lets say the family won't be talking to him for some time tho lol


----------



## Biggys

TEENY said:


> Hahah if you are under 18 then i really cannot divulge...lets say the family won't be talking to him for some time tho lol


I am 18+ I just set my age to 16...you buying this story yet ? :blush::lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

here's a picture, of the back of my eye


----------



## ojo

So after awakening about half an hour ago from the 30th of december, i spend 10 minutes arguin that its still 2011, 5 minutes remembering the pass code to my phone and 10 minutes finding a plaster as (for unknown reasons) a piece of glass has embedded itself into my foot from early morning of the 31st, to now. dont know how it got there, dont care all that matters is. its still 2011 untill tomorrow!!

Hows everyone else?

P.S Tom, thats what the front of my eyes look like at present


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> here's a picture, of the back of my eye
> 
> image


I got excited then I thought it was a awesome looking moon


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> P.S Tom, thats what the front of my eyes look like at present


Baked?? :lol2:


----------



## ojo

I wish Biggy, I wish.

On a some-what more fun note, i did just fart and it sounded like a cat meowing.. tonight is looking up


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> I wish Biggy, I wish.
> 
> On a some-what more fun note, i did just fart and it sounded like a cat meowing.. tonight is looking up


May I just take this moment to say you sir are a legend :lol2:


----------



## ojo

I returned the favour of sigging my post  haha the weird thing is, it really did sound like a cat was meowing under my chair...


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> I returned the favour of sigging my post  haha the weird thing is, it really did sound like a cat was meowing under my chair...


Woooooooooooooop!!!!!!

and lmfao!!!! my first sigging


----------



## ojo

Woo 

what you upto on this fine evening? (open question to all)


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Woo
> 
> what you upto on this fine evening? (open question to all)


 
Just chilling out really fella, might have my last cigar and just relax, yourself ?


----------



## ojo

Are you really 16? I always had you down for 27 or something :blush:

Im being a pig lmao, my mum got me a jar of fizzy cola bottles and i want to finish them to get the jar (makes a excellent arboreal sling tank haha)


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Are you really 16? I always had you down for 27 or something :blush:
> 
> Im being a pig lmao, my mum got me a jar of fizzy cola bottles and i want to finish them to get the jar (makes a excellent arboreal sling tank haha)


Yep I'm really 16 :lol2:

Why 27 ? :blush:

Dude, just nom the hell out of them things :lol2:










^ me and my awesome halloween facepaint :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Haha for a second there i thought that was your face when you saw fizzy cola bottles lol.

Im not all that sure tbh, its the way you write and your knowledge or something haha


----------



## spinnin_tom

Tyler, is your right eye lazy ?

Ojo- I put you at 22?


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Haha for a second there i thought that was your face when you saw fizzy cola bottles lol.
> 
> Im not all that sure tbh, its the way you write and your knowledge or something haha


iz it coz i dnt typ lyk dis bld ?

Well seeing as I am quite well educated young man I like to type in such a manner *puts on top hat*

Nah to be honest I have always been pretty good at knowledge and that :blush:

P.s that was my face went I saw them :shock:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Never actually got round to showing everyone what I bought so here we go :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Kukri Machete | Machetes | Cold Steel UK
> 
> Trench Hawk | Tomahawks | Cold Steel UK


Those cold steel tomahawks come with a great sheath :flrt:


----------



## ojo

Names Ian wee man  and close 21  all you youngsters in here probably dont remember when lion bars where double the size lol


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Names Ian wee man  and close 21  all you youngsters in here probably dont remember when lion bars where double the size lol


 
Hello Ian I'm Tyler :lol2:

And I do, then those buggers changed them 



spinnin_tom said:


> Tyler, is your right eye lazy ?
> 
> Ojo- I put you at 22?


No.....I was being all crazy because it was halloween :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> Those cold steel tomahawks come with a great sheath :flrt:


they are awesome 

There WILL be pictures when they arrive :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

ojo said:


> Names Ian wee man  and close 21  all you youngsters in here probably dont remember when lion bars where double the size lol


Crap, I thought you were older than that :lol:


----------



## ojo

Biggys said:


> iz it coz i dnt typ lyk dis bld ?



To be Brutally honest, its cause your on here and not out causing chaos around your neighbourhood :whistling2:

Callum, im in agreement, although, not sure why a website is letting a young man purchase such goods, or is it to go out and cause said chaos? :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Not a bad guess, Ian. Better lol ?


----------



## ojo

Cheers Jake, what age did you put me down for?

Aye Tom, you know better


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> To be Brutally honest, its cause your on here and not out causing chaos around your neighbourhood :whistling2:


I got all that over and done with ages ago. my first run in with the police was at 11 :blush:



ojo said:


> Callum, im in agreement, although, not sure why a website is letting a young man purchase such goods, or is it to go out and cause said chaos? :2thumb:


 
It's because I'm 21 :whistling2:

and nope they are display/apocolypse tools :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Oh hey, yeah. Tyler, did your mum buy them for you ?


----------



## snowgoose

ojo said:


> Cheers Jake, what age did you put me down for?
> 
> Aye Tom, you know better


Haha, if I said, I think it would be an insult


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> To be Brutally honest, its cause your on here and not out causing chaos around your neighbourhood :whistling2:
> 
> *Callum, im in agreement, although, not sure why a website is letting a young man purchase such goods, or is it to go out and cause said chaos? :2thumb:*





Biggys said:


> I got all that over and done with ages ago. my first run in with the police was at 11 :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because I'm 21 :whistling2:
> 
> and nope they are display/apocolypse tools :lol2:


They are basically used for when the :censor: hits the fan Ian :lol2: so How old do you Think I am Ian? if anyone else who know's answer's I will beat you up :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> Oh hey, yeah. Tyler, did your mum buy them for you ?


Nope when you get off your bum and get a job you can buy your own things  

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

No, I meant cos you have to be 18 to buy knives etc.

I want a balisong.. they are illegal :'(


----------



## ojo

Cheers Jake, after the help i gave you last week as well, Shocking 

ooh Callum as you brought the age thing up im assuming your gonna be about 17?

Tom, they are only illegal if you get caught with it lol


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Cheers Jake, after the help i gave you last week as well, Shocking
> 
> ooh Callum as you brought the age thing up im assuming your gonna be about 17?
> 
> Tom, they are only illegal if you get caught with it lol


:devil: lovely to think that tyler acts older than me! 
But yeah pretty much :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Well i did think you were near my age untill you brought it up then i knew you were younger


----------



## snowgoose

Your all younger than me 

It's not fair


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Well i did think you were near my age untill you brought it up then i knew you were younger


Ahh thats alright then :lol2:
Tyler... get your bum on msn now!


----------



## ojo

snowgoose said:


> Your all younger than me
> 
> It's not fair


Im not that far off you man :gasp: Acting like your in your 40's :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

ojo said:


> Im not that far off you man :gasp: Acting like your in your 40's :lol2:


How the buggery hell do you know all this about me? :lol2:


----------



## ojo

snowgoose said:


> How the buggery hell do you know all this about me? :lol2:


Muhahaha 22/07/88 :whistling2:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Never actually got round to showing everyone what I bought so here we go :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Kukri Machete | Machetes | Cold Steel UK
> 
> Trench Hawk | Tomahawks | Cold Steel UK


A couple of pretty mean end of the world tools there mate! They have some nice katana on Cold Steel as well. Expensive though but they do have a good reputation. I'm getting on of mine re-fitted in a few months once the decorating of the flat is finished.


----------



## spinnin_tom

afternoon you guys. 

i' just up, thought i would get a good sleep since i have school tomorrow


----------



## Dee_Williams

Happy New Year you lot.


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> Happy New Year you lot.


Bah...!


----------



## Dee_Williams

kris74 said:


> Bah...!


shhh just accept the sentiment you grouch.


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> shhh just accept the sentiment you grouch.


Saying as it's you....


----------



## Dee_Williams

kris74 said:


> Saying as it's you....


Ah ha! knew you loved me deep down. s******.

Did you manage a heart attack of any sort??


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> Ah ha! knew you loved me deep down. s******.
> 
> Did you manage a heart attack of any sort??


Nah, I'm giving up on the old heart attack thing now... I'm having a clean year (apart from smoking stuff) Not a resolution either before you start! I'm back to aikido this month I think, get the hakama and brown belt back on and start working towards getting that dan grade I should of had in November..

Did you do much over xmas/new year? I had a pretty quiet one and probably will from now on as I hate the xmas period. I've managed to avoid the worst of it by shopping on line. The way forwards. I'm starting my shoppin next month for next xmas so I don't have to worry about it in November and December andI can squander my money on a trip to Holland or Tenerifé for next new year


----------



## ojo

Kris, i was a brown belt (in karate) want a fight hahah?

Afternoon all, did you get your enclosure dilemma sorted out yet man?


----------



## spinnin_tom

and to you, dee. have a good night?


----------



## kris74

ojo said:


> Kris, i was a brown belt (in karate) want a fight hahah?
> 
> Afternoon all, did you get your enclosure dilemma sorted out yet man?


I would take Aikido over Karate any day mate haha saying that though, my sensei was 35 years in karate.

Not sorted out what to put in the exo yet. As things stand today I'm just getting a baking session in and watching Zulu, my work stuff is all clean. the flat is moderately tidy and I have bugger all to do that is important


----------



## ojo

Nice man, nice lol dont suppose you fancy a trip to glasgow to share the *cough* happiness?

All these lucky people not having to go to work today boohoo


----------



## JustJack

ello


----------



## TEENY

ojo said:


> I wish Biggy, I wish.
> 
> On a some-what more fun note, i did just fart and it sounded like a cat meowing.. tonight is looking up


Them's is for amateurs you wanna do the ones that sound like you are calling someone, hubby is always doing it when in kitchen then creasing up when i shout 'What??'


BTW Ojo, i remember when all chocolate was bigger and a damn sight cheaper too......ah the days of half pennies gummi bears lol


----------



## ojo

Haha im not in that league yet  scared the living hell out of me :bash:

Surely you cant be that old Teeny, you look about 25 in your dp :gasp: haha ill always have a fond place im ny heart for the 5p freddos which were bigger than the 15p ones you get now!



TEENY said:


> Them's is for amateurs you wanna do the ones that sound like you are calling someone, hubby is always doing it when in kitchen then creasing up when i shout 'What??'
> 
> 
> BTW Ojo, i remember when all chocolate was bigger and a damn sight cheaper too......ah the days of half pennies gummi bears lol


----------



## kris74

ojo said:


> Nice man, nice lol dont suppose you fancy a trip to glasgow to share the *cough* happiness?
> 
> All these lucky people not having to go to work today boohoo


It would be gone by the time I got there dude! 

Not looking forward to work tomorrow. Wish I'd gotten in a couple of days holiday while I could. Bummer


----------



## snasha_d

Howdy  

Anybody fancy helping pack the contents of my house :flrt:


----------



## kris74

snasha_d said:


> Howdy
> 
> Anybody fancy helping pack the contents of my house :flrt:


Smoke me a kipper, I'll be there in time for breakfast.... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

kris74 said:


> smoke me a kipper, i'll be there in time for breakfast.... :na_na_na_na:


deal!!!!!!!


----------



## kris74

snasha_d said:


> deal!!!!!!!


Damn...!


----------



## snasha_d

kris74 said:


> Damn...!


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Hey guys


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Hey guys


Hey Callum


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Hey guys


Callllllum


----------



## geckodelta

you all ok??? :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

well i'm back to normal.. if you can call it that.


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> you all ok??? :2thumb:


Nope, you? :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

kris74 said:


> Nah, I'm giving up on the old heart attack thing now... I'm having a clean year (apart from smoking stuff) Not a resolution either before you start! I'm back to aikido this month I think, get the hakama and brown belt back on and start working towards getting that dan grade I should of had in November..
> 
> Did you do much over xmas/new year? I had a pretty quiet one and probably will from now on as I hate the xmas period. I've managed to avoid the worst of it by shopping on line. The way forwards. I'm starting my shoppin next month for next xmas so I don't have to worry about it in November and December andI can squander my money on a trip to Holland or Tenerifé for next new year


A plan is a plan, no matter when it is made hon. 

Aye online shopping is the way to go, got most of aerin's presents off good old fleabay. Although she didn't get much this year really. 
No it was pretty good this year, my parents decided to be a pretty major headache on christmas day and wrecked it for me a bit but I guess that is what parents are for, mine usually aren't that petty. 
Sounds like you have good plans hon! :notworthy:



spinnin_tom said:


> and to you, dee. have a good night?


I did indeed tom. yourself? Sat and watched mad max with the fires roaring and the dog on my feet. was good. 



TEENY said:


> Them's is for amateurs you wanna do the ones that sound like you are calling someone, hubby is always doing it when in kitchen then creasing up when i shout 'What??'
> 
> 
> BTW Ojo, i remember when all chocolate was bigger and a damn sight cheaper too......ah the days of half pennies gummi bears lol


:no1:
I do too Teeny. and when penny sweets actually only cost a penny. :devil:


----------



## TEENY

ojo said:


> Haha im not in that league yet  scared the living hell out of me :bash:
> 
> Surely you cant be that old Teeny, you look about 25 in your dp :gasp: haha ill always have a fond place im ny heart for the 5p freddos which were bigger than the 15p ones you get now!


Hahah it wasn't that long ago i am only 33 lol



Dee_Williams said:


> :no1:
> I do too Teeny. and when penny sweets actually only cost a penny. :devil:


Aye thats confusing, a mix seems to come in at around a £1 now rather than 20p lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

TEENY said:


> Hahah it wasn't that long ago i am only 33 lol
> 
> 
> Aye thats confusing, a mix seems to come in at around a £1 now rather than 20p lol


am always a bit horrified whenever aerin gets treated to penny sweets. It makes me feel very old. :bash:


----------



## TEENY

Dee_Williams said:


> am always a bit horrified whenever aerin gets treated to penny sweets. It makes me feel very old. :bash:


They stopped doing loads of the great ones now, most of them are either foam and blue or jelly and blue lol


----------



## kris74

Remember Mojo chews? 2 for a penny when I was about 6 or 7 year old!


----------



## Dee_Williams

I used to love fruitangs. They were yum. :flrt:

Anyway did everyone have a good new year??


----------



## kris74

clicky...!

They've been re-packaged though...bah to change!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> I did indeed tom. yourself? Sat and watched mad max with the fires roaring and the dog on my feet. was good.


nice one 
um.. good until 11:30 lol


----------



## Dee_Williams

spinnin_tom said:


> nice one
> um.. good until 11:30 lol


what happened at 11.30? did you turn into a pumpkin?


----------



## ojo

Hi Everybody,

Dee he wont tell us, we should start on the peer pressure...

Dont suppose anyone has a rough idea of what sex this is? it was sold as a juvie by a pet shop i dont use that often so unsure if they get females in or if its a buy and hope situation 

Im leaning more towards a male...


----------



## spinnin_tom

we shouldn't start with peer pressure lol.. it involved me being sick, a lot. it's embarrassing which is why i didn't say lol.. CRAP. that's almost all of it 

and i don't remember some of it, but i know i was shaking, a lot.


----------



## ojo

Everyones sick the first time they get drunk mate nothing to worry about 

Just your body trying to get rid of the posion its never had before and againg, the shaking is down to your bodies first contact with a decent amount of booze

P.s another question lol, my T. stirmi has webbed up the front of its hide, moult time or just being a weirdo? never done it to its last hide but this one has a bigger opening so im not 100% sure


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Everyones sick the first time they get drunk mate nothing to worry about
> 
> Just your body trying to get rid of the posion its never had before and againg, the shaking is down to your bodies first contact with a decent amount of booze
> 
> P.s another question lol, my T. stirmi has webbed up the front of its hide, moult time or just being a weirdo? never done it to its last hide but this one has a bigger opening so im not 100% sure


i've had more than that before, a lot more though.. :notworthy:

i think your stirmi is being a weirdo


----------



## ojo

Ah well, maybe mixing drinks then, well actually your still a young 'in so your still a lightweight haha


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Ah well, maybe mixing drinks then, well actually your still a young 'in so your still a lightweight haha


Not true :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I'm 16 yet can drink most adults under the table :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Ah well, maybe mixing drinks then, well actually your still a young 'in so your still a lightweight haha


i think this might be a more likely candidate.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Not true :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I'm 16 yet can drink most adults under the table :lol2:


because you're .. um.. yeah.

what does drinking somebody under the table mean ?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> because you're .. um.. yeah.
> 
> what does drinking somebody under the table mean ?


 Out drinking them :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Out drinking them :lol2:


oh, people could just say that :whip: :lol2:


----------



## ojo

I could out drink you Tyler with ease tbh, unless you brought out whiskey or rum then ill run away (cant stand either) lol


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> oh, people could just say that :whip: :lol2:


But where is the fun in that :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I have started a new mini project , I'm re-handleing my Tanto


----------



## kris74

ojo said:


> I could out drink you Tyler with ease tbh, unless you brought out whiskey or rum then ill run away (cant stand either) lol


Ah, a nice half bottle of Black Bush or Morgans Spiced goes down a treat mate. Black Bush is by far my favourite tipple..


----------



## ojo

Ooh no man, i hate all whiskeys and rums, i start my night off with 2-3 bottles of :censor: juice, move onto a few bottles/pints of beer and then im ready for the straight vodka :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

Evening 

Ian, did you find that image ?


----------



## ojo

Evening Jake how are you this fine evening?,

I did but i forgot i did more work on it so it was basically the same as the pic i sent you.

I may be after another one from you anyways and ill have a root around the tinterweb to try and find drawings i've previously posted on tattoo websites


----------



## snowgoose

I'm not too bad ta  Yourself?

No worries, just wanted to make sure you didn't forget it while you lost those few days :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Yeah same man not too bad 

nah lol, i already looked it out as it was sitting on my chest of drawers. You have a good new year?


----------



## snowgoose

Yeah thanks, wasn't too bad. Had a few drinks but nothing outrageous though, had more to drink last night than I did on new year's eve lol


----------



## ojo

Lol isnt that always the case though? New years eve is such an anti-climax now-a-days.

Wait a sec, Why did you think i was older than what i was?


----------



## snowgoose

ojo said:


> Lol isnt that always the case though? New years eve is such an anti-climax now-a-days.
> 
> Wait a sec, Why did you think i was older than what i was?


:lol2:

I thought you were someone else. You seem to know a lot about me and I have no idea how :|


----------



## ojo

Just because i know your date of birth doesnt mean i know a lot about you


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening chums!


----------



## snowgoose

ojo said:


> Just because i know your date of birth doesnt mean i know a lot about you


Well, it's still too much


----------



## ojo

Lol, check your public profile 

Evening Jon, how are you doing?


----------



## snowgoose

ojo said:


> Lol, check your public profile
> 
> Evening Jon, how are you doing?


Well, yeah, but shutup


----------



## ojo

snowgoose said:


> Well, yeah, but shutup


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

ojo said:


> Lol, check your public profile
> 
> Evening Jon, how are you doing?


Not bad mate thanks, just in from work, watching match of the day now!

U?


----------



## TEENY

snowgoose said:


> Evening
> 
> Ian, did you find that *image* ?


OMG i nearly choked i read that as ***** :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## 8and6

TEENY said:


> OMG i nearly choked i read that as ***** :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


you need to spend less time in 18+ :lol2:


----------



## TEENY

[email protected] said:


> you need to spend less time in 18+ :lol2:


But i like it there


----------



## snowgoose

TEENY said:


> OMG i nearly choked i read that as ***** :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


Haha, Teeny. 

Behave  It's the new year now  you have to be a good girl for at least a full week


----------



## ojo

TEENY said:


> OMG i nearly choked i read that as ***** :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


:2thumb: Aww TEENY i love you, that was far too funny :lol2::no1:

Aye im great cheers Jon, got a wee early day from work so just been chilling and not noticing the time is 11pm :gasp:


----------



## TEENY

snowgoose said:


> Haha, Teeny.
> 
> Behave  It's the new year now  you have to be a good girl for at least a full week


I am a good girl all year 



ojo said:


> :2thumb: Aww TEENY i love you, that was far too funny :lol2::no1:


I was well confused, i looked to see if it was 18+ and everything lol


----------



## ojo

Far too much time in the 18+ section


----------



## snowgoose

TEENY said:


> I am a good girl all year
> 
> 
> I was well confused, i looked to see if it was 18+ and everything lol


Well, I don't think that's strictly true


----------



## TEENY

ojo said:


> Far too much time in the 18+ section


Hmmmmmm i am sure thats not possible  lol



snowgoose said:


> Well, I don't think that's strictly true


Yes it is i am always good


----------



## snowgoose

Evening all 

Very quiet in here tonight :|


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Evening all
> 
> Very quiet in here tonight :|



hallo 

school today; boring


----------



## Dee_Williams

aerin goes back to school tomorrow. YAY!!

actually, I will quite miss her. 

Good evening everyone.


----------



## geckodelta

Hey guys


----------



## ojo

Hi everybody!


----------



## JustJack

Ello all


----------



## spinnin_tom

'ait callum and ian ?


----------



## ojo

Sup home dog?

evening Trootle


----------



## JustJack

ojo said:


> Sup home dog?
> 
> evening Trootle


Evening, you alright?


----------



## ojo

Yeah fine thanks  get upto anything fun today/tonight?


----------



## JustJack

ojo said:


> Yeah fine thanks  get upto anything fun today/tonight?


Absolutley nothing 

Except school :lol2:

Sorted out a few T's and stuff and thats about it!

You been up to much?


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Sup home dog?


the sky teeheehee 
naah, nout much. sitting here with my big snake in my hands 

corn.. she's ready to breed with my male now


----------



## ojo

Very nice Tom, never liked snakes myself but cool  nice wee profit for you.

Eh ive been driving in 117mph winds all day haha and drove into a tree  fun fun


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Very nice Tom, never liked snakes myself but cool  nice wee profit for you.
> 
> Eh ive been driving in 117mph winds all day haha and drove into a tree  fun fun


aye, it should go towards a nice spider, some dubia roaches and mice for snakes, plus it's fun y'know ?

the wind killed 2 people  i couldnt believe it


----------



## snasha_d

Evening guys and girls :flrt:

How are we all?


----------



## ojo

Very nice mate, cant wait till all my spiders are mature and breeding 

No wonder mate, its actually been classed as a hurricane...

I peed into the wind and hut a guy 2 miles down the road 

Evening Shelley, not seen you in a bit, how you doing hun :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Evening guys and girls :flrt:
> 
> How are we all?


hello mrs, i'm good ta. you?



ojo said:


> Very nice mate, cant wait till all my spiders are mature and breeding
> 
> No wonder mate, its actually been classed as a hurricane...
> 
> I peed into the wind and hut a guy 2 miles down the road
> 
> Evening Shelley, not seen you in a bit, how you doing hun :flrt:


haha, that sounds FUN.

hurricane ? gawd


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Very nice mate, cant wait till all my spiders are mature and breeding
> 
> No wonder mate, its actually been classed as a hurricane...
> 
> I peed into the wind and hut a guy 2 miles down the road
> 
> Evening Shelley, not seen you in a bit, how you doing hun :flrt:


I've been working and getting rid of the ex :2thumb: im in the house alone now and it's bliss :lol2:

How are you doing Hun :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> hello mrs, i'm good ta. you?
> 
> 
> haha, that sounds FUN.
> 
> hurricane ? gawd


I'm all good ta : victory: And as I wrote above :lol2:
Been upto much?


----------



## ojo

Thought you were getting rid of him last week at some point?

Yup Tom, not sure what classes it as a hurrican but ive been walking about in shorts, been windy, but warm


----------



## geckodelta

Its really bad down here in london to, we had hail as well which hurt  hey shelly


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> I'm all good ta : victory: And as I wrote above :lol2:
> Been upto much?


nope, no much. school today. eughh



ojo said:


> Thought you were getting rid of him last week at some point?
> 
> Yup Tom, not sure what classes it as a hurrican but ive been walking about in shorts, been windy, but warm


lol, i live in shorts. you can't keep the tiger caged, he needs to be free..
sorry for that.


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Thought you were getting rid of him last week at some point?
> 
> Yup Tom, not sure what classes it as a hurrican but ive been walking about in shorts, been windy, but warm


He kept making excuses so wouldn't go until yday :devil:


geckodelta said:


> Its really bad down here in london to, we had hail swell which hurt  hey shelly


Hey Callum :flrt: you ok Hun?


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening u lot!


----------



## ojo

Same Tom, i hate trousers of all descriptions, about from chaps  haha

Should have just booted him out :O im sure RFUKers near you would have happily gave a helpping hand lmao


----------



## spinnin_tom

_


geckodelta said:



Its really bad down here in london to, we had hail swell which hurt  hey shelly 

Click to expand...

i had hail lol



Jonb1982 said:



Evening u lot!

Click to expand...

_ _

guten tag, mein f__ührer . 

__you've not been around much. you alright ?

damn italics, who turned those on ?
_


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> He kept making excuses so wouldn't go until yday :devil:
> 
> Hey Callum :flrt: you ok Hun?


Im good thanks Shelley  how about you? glad you finally got him out! 


Jonb1982 said:


> Evening u lot!


Rawr! :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Same Tom, i hate trousers of all descriptions, about from chaps  haha
> 
> Should have just booted him out :O im sure RFUKers near you would have happily gave a helpping hand lmao


Don't actually know any round here :lol2:
Well he's gone now and paid rent for January hahaha


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> _
> 
> i had hail lol
> 
> _ _
> 
> guten tag, mein f__ührer .
> 
> __you've not been around much. you alright ?
> 
> damn italics, who turned those on ?
> _


The Hail was propelled by the hurricane force winds straight at my face :bash:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Don't actually know any round here :lol2:
> Well he's gone now and paid rent for January hahaha


Do you need a new Room/House mate? I can't pay rent but I can sit in a chair and look pretty? :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Im good thanks Shelley  how about you? glad you finally got him out!
> 
> 
> Rawr! :whistling2:


I'm great thanx Hun  So am I hahaha 

A mate bought fajita ingredients over so ended up cooking for him :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> _
> 
> i had hail lol
> 
> _ _
> 
> guten tag, mein f__ührer .
> 
> __you've not been around much. you alright ?
> 
> damn italics, who turned those on ?
> _


Lol I have a life other than on here you see! (lie)

Anyway im not bad mate, just munching on pizza and watching charmed! LOL


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> The Hail was propelled by the hurricane force winds straight at my face :bash:


i had a shemagh across my face all day.. no hail hit me 

off to bed, night people and jon.. lol


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Do you need a new Room/House mate? I can't pay rent but I can sit in a chair and look pretty? :whistling2:


Ermm funnily enough Callum NO I don't thanx for the offer though!! I'm moving back to mothers house and she's not looking forward to it due to the pets :lol2:


----------



## ojo

aww now schools are back Tom has a bed time again 

Aww Shelley, and you didnt even offer me and Callum some :O And if you wanted a new house mate i would have happily tagged along with Callum and been his cat


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i had a shemagh across my face all day.. no hail hit me
> 
> off to bed, night people and jon.. lol


Night Mate 


snasha_d said:


> Ermm funnily enough Callum NO I don't thanx for the offer though!! I'm moving back to mothers house and she's not looking forward to it due to the pets :lol2:


ahh well don't I feel unloved


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> aww now schools are back Tom has a bed time again
> 
> Aww Shelley, and you didnt even offer me and Callum some :O And if you wanted a new house mate i would have happily tagged along with Callum and been his cat


Well if you could've got here within 20mins I would've cooked extra :flrt:
Ermm Ian what about the wife? :lol2: she wouldn't be happy about you leaving her to pretend to be cat 



geckodelta said:


> Night Mate
> 
> 
> ahh well don't I feel unloved


You're loved Callum :flrt: but there's not point in saying yes if I'm moving :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ojo

Your right Shelley she wouldnt have been. But she would have came and pretended to be a budgie 

I think a group hug for Callum is needed lol


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> aww now schools are back Tom has a bed time again
> 
> Aww Shelley, and you didnt even offer me and Callum some :O And if you wanted a new house mate i would have happily tagged along with Callum and been his cat


You.... you want to be a cat? :lol2:


snasha_d said:


> Well if you could've got here within 20mins I would've cooked extra :flrt:
> Ermm Ian what about the wife? :lol2: she wouldn't be happy about you leaving her to pretend to be cat
> 
> 
> You're loved Callum :flrt: but there's not point in saying yes if I'm moving :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you don't have to move! you can stay and I could move in.. I wouldn't complain about the pets :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Your right Shelley she wouldnt have been. But she would have came and pretended to be a budgie
> 
> I think a group hug for Callum is needed lol


:grouphug:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Your right Shelley she wouldnt have been. But she would have came and pretended to be a budgie
> 
> I think a group hug for Callum is needed lol


Ok so I would get a Callum, Ian the cat and wife the budgie, and no help paying rent hmm 

*hugs for Callum*



geckodelta said:


> You.... you want to be a cat? :lol2:
> 
> you don't have to move! you can stay and I could move in.. I wouldn't complain about the pets :Na_Na_Na_Na:


No you wouldn't complain but you also won't pay rent :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Ok so I would get a Callum, Ian the cat and wife the budgie, and no help paying rent hmm
> 
> *hugs for Callum*
> 
> 
> No you wouldn't complain but you also won't pay rent :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I could seduce the landlord... is the landlord an incredibly sexy young woman? :2thumb:


----------



## ojo

Who cares Callum with an Ian cat by your side, you can seduce anything muhaha


----------



## Jonb1982

ojo said:


> Who cares Callum with an Ian cat by your side, you can seduce anything muhaha


Pussy galore!























I do love James Bond


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I could seduce the landlord... is the landlord an incredibly sexy young woman? :2thumb:





ojo said:


> Who cares Callum with an Ian cat by your side, you can seduce anything muhaha


You two are funny I love it  :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> Pussy galore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love James Bond


:lol2:


ojo said:


> Who cares Callum with an Ian cat by your side, you can seduce anything muhaha


If I get one of those evil genius spinning chairs... you have to sit on my lap :whistling2:


----------



## ojo

geckodelta said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> If I get one of those evil genius spinning chairs... you have to sit on my lap :whistling2:


Well thats what i was thinking of when i said ill be your cat, i have a spinning leather chair i could bring with me :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

geckodelta said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> If I get one of those evil genius spinning chairs... you have to sit on my lap :whistling2:


And this thread drops into the gutter again


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> If I get one of those evil genius spinning chairs... you have to sit on my lap :whistling2:


This made me laugh again!!!!


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> And this thread drops into the gutter again


You Love it :whistling2:


ojo said:


> Well thats what i was thinking of when i said ill be your cat, i have a spinning leather chair i could bring with me :2thumb:


You see that... that is team work! :2thumb:


snasha_d said:


> This made me laugh again!!!!


so that's a yes? :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> You Love it :whistling2:
> 
> You see that... that is team work! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> so that's a yes? :flrt:


It's a maybe :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Keep making me laugh and I'll think about it :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> It's a maybe :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Keep making me laugh and I'll think about it :lol2:


Well thats put quite a lot of pressure on me! :lol2:
*desperately tries to think of funny stuff*


----------



## ojo

Gammon...Meatloaf both very funny words...


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Gammon...Meatloaf both very funny words...


who invented the alphabet?


----------



## ojo

No idea, who invented the alphabet?


----------



## snasha_d

Who thought of calling a tree, a tree??


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> No idea, who invented the alphabet?


I don't know? I was genuinely asking that question :Na_Na_Na_Na:


snasha_d said:


> Who thought of calling a tree, a tree??


who decided to call a fish a fish?


----------



## ojo

geckodelta said:


> I don't know? I was genuinely asking that question :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I thought it was the begining of a joke :blush:

My day is hectic tomorrow :gasp: take the mother to the shops, pick up livefood for my wee (actually huge!) beardie, have my "new year wash" and try on new clothes :gasp: think i should call it bedtime?


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I don't know? I was genuinely asking that question :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> who decided to call a fish a fish?


Google it Callum :2thumb:


----------



## ojo

My god i should not be allowed to keep animals! Went to feed my Juvie P.ornata and i accidently let go of the dubia i had which dropped to floor, after grabbing my torch the door of my pokie fell off and it made a bid for freedom before getting halted with the light from my torch. ill now have to search for said escaped dubia which will turn up somewhere random and not at all where you would expect (last one turned up on top of my curtain rail! )


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> I thought it was the begining of a joke :blush:
> 
> My day is hectic tomorrow :gasp: take the mother to the shops, pick up livefood for my wee (actually huge!) beardie, have my "new year wash" and try on new clothes :gasp: think i should call it bedtime?


Nope :lol2:


snasha_d said:


> Google it Callum :2thumb:


google it for me? :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> My god i should not be allowed to keep animals! Went to feed my Juvie P.ornata and i accidently let go of the dubia i had which dropped to floor, after grabbing my torch the door of my pokie fell off and it made a bid for freedom before getting halted with the light from my torch. ill now have to search for said escaped dubia which will turn up somewhere random and not at all where you would expect (last one turned up on top of my curtain rail! )


:O sounds fun :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> Nope :lol2:
> 
> 
> google it for me? :flrt:


Nope I can't I'm afraid :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Hey guys, went to a shop today to get an Avic and an A.genic.. come home with a carolina corn :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Not a happy bunny


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Not a happy bunny


Evening!

Whats up matey?


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening!
> 
> Whats up matey?


 I was putting a new handle on the tanto and it cracked and flew off, so another 36 hours work down the pan :lol2:


how are you bud


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> I was putting a new handle on the tanto and it cracked and flew off, so another 36 hours work down the pan :lol2:
> 
> 
> how are you bud


Havent a clue what you are talking about but sounds bad.........


Im not too bad, just had to freezer a mantis, old age, could hardly move itself in its enclosure, didnt want it suffering anymore! I hate having to do it!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Havent a clue what you are talking about but sounds bad.........
> 
> 
> Im not too bad, just had to freezer a mantis, old age, could hardly move itself in its enclosure, didnt want it suffering anymore! I hate having to do it!


I put a holdy thing on a cutty thing and it went big boom *hand gestures*

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


awww that sucks dude


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> I put a holdy thing on a cutty thing and it went big boom *hand gestures*
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> awww that sucks dude


Ah knives, I should have twigged lol


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Ah knives, I should have twigged lol


I'm that prodictable ? :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I'm that prodictable ? :blush:


Rawr! and yes, yes you are


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Rawr! and yes, yes you are


Good I like to lull people into a false sense of security then BOOM fluffy pink pants :shock:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Good I like to lull people into a false sense of security then BOOM fluffy pink pants :shock:


:mf_dribble:


----------



## kris74

Anyone interestend in the fact Newcastle are twanking Man U at St James 2 - 0 ha...! 'mon the Toon...


----------



## ojo

kris74 said:


> Anyone interestend in the fact Newcastle are twanking Man U at St James 2 - 0 ha...! 'mon the Toon...


Mon the REF :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I was putting a new handle on the tanto and it cracked and flew off, so another 36 hours work down the pan :lol2:
> 
> 
> how are you bud


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

damn.

i'm not long back from picture talking.. long exposure on the traffic


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :mf_dribble:





spinnin_tom said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> damn.
> 
> i'm not long back from picture talking.. long exposure on the traffic


Nice 

dude try the stars that stuff is :censor:ing mind blowing


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Nice
> 
> dude try the stars that stuff is :censor:ing mind blowing


i don't have an ir shutter release, so it doesn't work very well.. it's ever so slightly blurry because of it. plus, i don't have photoshop so i can't clip a few pics together


----------



## snasha_d

Hey people :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Hey guys, went to a shop today to get an Avic and an A.genic.. come home with a carolina corn :lol2:


eek.

pictures :flrt:


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> i don't have an ir shutter release, so it doesn't work very well.. it's ever so slightly blurry because of it. plus, i don't have photoshop so i can't clip a few pics together


what do you need an IR remote for?
i didn't use one for this last night 










And Jupiter overexposed to get 4 of its moons










Less exposure to catch the detail of Jupiter, but it wasn't enough for the moons too


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> eek.
> 
> pictures :flrt:


don't worry, it's not my first snake :lol2: it was an impulse buy but I do know how to care for them  I will get pics tomorrow as she is settling in at the momment :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> what do you need an IR remote for?
> i didn't use one for this last night
> 
> image
> 
> And Jupiter overexposed to get 4 of its moons
> 
> image
> 
> Less exposure to catch the detail of Jupiter, but it wasn't enough for the moons too
> 
> image


i thought tyler was talking about star trails. they need to be sharp otherwise they look terrible. the moon pic is good though..

i played around with pressing the shutter with black paper in front, then moving it. that worked to a degree.

also what lens are you using there?



geckodelta said:


> don't worry, it's not my first snake :lol2: it was an impulse buy but I do know how to care for them  I will get pics tomorrow as she is settling in at the momment :2thumb:


cool, the "eek" was like excitement lol


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i thought tyler was talking about star trails. they need to be sharp otherwise they look terrible. the moon pic is good though..
> 
> i played around with pressing the shutter with black paper in front, then moving it. that worked to a degree.
> 
> also what lens are you using there?
> 
> 
> 
> cool, the "eek" was like excitement lol


ahhh! I get confused easily  I went to the shop and saw her and just couldn't say no :blush:


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> i thought tyler was talking about star trails. they need to be sharp otherwise they look terrible. the moon pic is good though..
> 
> i played around with pressing the shutter with black paper in front, then moving it. that worked to a degree.
> 
> also what lens are you using there?


a 40 year old Minolta fit 400mm Sigma with an adaptor to fit it to the Canon.

just ordered a T-mount to fit the camera direct to the 6" Motorised Tracking Scope so i can get some pictures of Nebulae and Galaxies :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> what do you need an IR remote for?
> i didn't use one for this last night
> 
> image
> 
> And Jupiter overexposed to get 4 of its moons
> 
> image
> 
> Less exposure to catch the detail of Jupiter, but it wasn't enough for the moons too
> 
> image


 
I see your moon picture and raise you mine :2thumb:











how is everyone today ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

wassap everybody 
hey tyler?


----------



## geckodelta

hey guys


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> wassap everybody
> hey tyler?


Why the Question mark :lol2:


geckodelta said:


> hey guys


Heya dude 


My cold steel stuff turned up today :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Why the Question mark :lol2:
> 
> 
> Heya dude
> 
> 
> My cold steel stuff turned up today :flrt:


Pics!!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Why the Question mark :lol2:


i dunno lol.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Pics!!!!


 
Just for you sweetcheeks 

:lol2:

Let me get a couple


----------



## spinnin_tom

callum, i love your new corn. it's purrdy.

i want pics too, tyler.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> callum, i love your new corn. it's purrdy.
> 
> i want pics too, tyler.


 
I'ma just post them on here for everyone to see :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Just for you sweetcheeks
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> Let me get a couple


Thanks sexy :whistling2:


spinnin_tom said:


> callum, i love your new corn. it's purrdy.
> 
> i want pics too, tyler.


thanks tom!  she is lovely, handled her a little today, got some more pics :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Thanks sexy :whistling2:
> 
> 
> thanks tom!  she is lovely, handled her a little today, got some more pics :2thumb:


 
that's ok darling


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> that's ok darling


:flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

are you and tyler getting close ?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> are you and tyler getting close ?


Yep :flrt:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> are you and tyler getting close ?


I love Tyler so much :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I love Tyler so much :mf_dribble:


It's not mutual :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

haha. callum, sit down.


----------



## snowgoose

Evening all 

How's everyone?


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Evening all
> 
> How's everyone?


ola.

have to go to school


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Evening all
> 
> How's everyone?


 
Hello Mate 

I'm great all hyper but great, yourself ?


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> ola.
> 
> have to go to school


Why? School finished about 3 hours ago didn't it, or is your teaching wanting to give you "extra" lessons? :lol2:



Biggys said:


> Hello Mate
> 
> I'm great all hyper but great, yourself ?


Hey dude, 

I'm not too bad ta 

finally got a logo designed for the pyrography  ( Just need to wait for the email with the final copy in  )

Still no shipping quote for my leather so may be phoning them tomorrow  

Other than that, I'm not too shabby 

What cold steel stuff did you have arrive today then?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Hey dude,
> 
> I'm not too bad ta
> 
> finally got a logo designed for the pyrography  ( Just need to wait for the email with the final copy in  )
> 
> Still no shipping quote for my leather so may be phoning them tomorrow
> 
> Other than that, I'm not too shabby
> 
> What cold steel stuff did you have arrive today then?


That's pretty awesome can we get a little sneak peak ? 

Hmmm did they give you a rough Idea on a quote time or not ? 

I have my trench hawk, which is :censor:ing awesome the back spike was sticking into and through 2x4s like butter and the cutting edge is shaving sharp out of the box, plus it looks the nuts 

also had a kukri turn up wasn't too happy with it to start with, because they messed up the edge and paint order, put the edge on it then baked on the paint......covering the edge :lol2:

so with about 5 mins work on the belt sander I got it up shaving sharp and it's fricking mental I love it :flrt:

I also have a katana turning up tomorrow :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> That's pretty awesome can we get a little sneak peak ?
> 
> Hmmm did they give you a rough Idea on a quote time or not ?
> 
> I have my trench hawk, which is :censor:ing awesome the back spike was sticking into and through 2x4s like butter and the cutting edge is shaving sharp out of the box, plus it looks the nuts
> 
> also had a kukri turn up wasn't too happy with it to start with, because they messed up the edge and paint order, put the edge on it then baked on the paint......covering the edge :lol2:
> 
> so with about 5 mins work on the belt sander I got it up shaving sharp and it's fricking mental I love it :flrt:
> 
> I also have a katana turning up tomorrow :lol2:


No you can wait until I get the final copy through 

Nope, no quote, but I'm guessing they are busy as they only re-opened Y'day after the xmas and New year holidays, so will wait until tomorrow. ( I did get an automated response, so they may be waiting for the courier to get back to them )

Is that the hawk you linked to a few days back? The one which would look much better with a nice LEATHER case? :lol2:

lol, nah, glad you are happy with them, they sound like they were well worth the money


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> No you can wait until I get the final copy through


That told me :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> Nope, no quote, but I'm guessing they are busy as they only re-opened Y'day after the xmas and New year holidays, so will wait until tomorrow. ( I did get an automated response, so they may be waiting for the courier to get back to them )


Ahhh fair enough then dude should be with you soon hopefully then 



snowgoose said:


> Is that the hawk you linked to a few days back? The one which would look much better with a nice LEATHER case? :lol2:


Yeah that's the one 

I'm not getting a leather case for it tbh this is just a handy little sheath then I quite like tbh :blush:



snowgoose said:


> lol, nah, glad you are happy with them, they sound like they were well worth the money


they are well worht the money, tbh I would seriously think before i got anything other than cold steel now :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

never put a photo on here before... tell me if it works :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> never put a photo on here before... tell me if it works :lol2:
> image


it didnt :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Hey lovely peoples :flrt:

How are we all?? X


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> it didnt :lol2:


How do i do it?


----------



## JustJack

Hello all 

2 chacos have now molted  And 2 L.Paras molted today! Both about 2 inches now 

On the lookout for some corns/royals!  :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Hey lovely peoples :flrt:
> 
> How are we all?? X


 
Hello Shelley :no1:

I'm great thanks, yourself ?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> How do i do it?


Be awesome like me ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Trootle said:


> Hello all
> 
> 2 chacos have now molted  And 2 L.Paras molted today! Both* about 2 inches now *
> 
> On the lookout for some corns/royals!  :2thumb:


*s******s*


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Hello Shelley :no1:
> 
> I'm great thanks, yourself ?


Hey Tyler 

Glad to hear you're great I'm awesome ta  xx


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Be awesome like me ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> *s******s*


:whip: :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> :whip: :lol2:


Sorry :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Hey Tyler
> 
> Glad to hear you're great I'm awesome ta  xx


 
Good to hear 

Up to much this weekend ? :hmm:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Sorry :whistling2: :lol2:


Haha xD


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Hey lovely peoples :flrt:
> 
> How are we all?? X


Hey hunny bun 


Trootle said:


> Hello all
> 
> 2 chacos have now molted  And 2 L.Paras molted today! Both about 2 inches now
> 
> On the lookout for some corns/royals!  :2thumb:


hey


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Hey funny bun
> 
> 
> hey


Hey Hun  you ok?


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Hey hunny bun
> 
> 
> hey


Ello Callum, hows the corn?


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Hey Hun  you ok?


Im good thanks  how about you? 


Trootle said:


> Ello Callum, hows the corn?


s/he is good thanks


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Im good thanks  how about you?
> 
> 
> s/he is good thanks


Cool


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Why? School finished about 3 hours ago didn't it, or is your teaching wanting to give you "extra" lessons? :lol2:


yeah, i'll do _anything_ to get the grades...

naah, it was sixth form open evening, i definitely don't want to go to my school for it now. might just go to college and do animal management. i'll enjoy it more

hi jack.


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Cool


just waiting for her to grow up now :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> just waiting for her to grow up now :lol2:


Haha :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Haha :lol2:


its taking ages :whistling2:


----------



## ojo

Lol last 3 pages = wee guys take over :O


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> its taking ages :whistling2:


Hasnt it grown 2 foot over night?!

Think you need to take it back to the shop :/

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Lol last 3 pages = wee guys take over :O


Ian :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

spinnin_tom said:


> hi jack.


^ ?????????


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Good to hear
> 
> Up to much this weekend ? :hmm:


I'm moving all the animals and cooking a chilli  you?


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> ^ ?????????


Didnt see it 

Ello Tom


----------



## ojo

snasha_d said:


> Ian :flrt:


Hey Shelley :flrt: how are you tonight hunny?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Didnt see it
> 
> Ello Tom


how you doing ?
how's that facebook group of yours ?


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Im good thanks  how about you?
> 
> 
> s/he is good thanks


I'm awesome thanx Hun


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Tom, i love you


that's nice, callum.


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> how you doing ?
> how's that facebook group of yours ?


Fine  You?

And great thanks! 

Lots of posts lots of members


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Fine  You?
> 
> And great thanks!
> 
> Lots of posts lots of members


not bad thanks.
i think i do well on groups until a certain s joins.


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Hey Shelley :flrt: how are you tonight hunny?


I'm awesome thanx hun and you :notworthy:


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> not bad thanks.
> i think i do well on groups until a certain s joins.


Whos 's'...


----------



## ojo

Aww thats great  im fine thank you 

has that stupid we eboy left you alone yet?


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Aww thats great  im fine thank you
> 
> has that stupid we eboy left you alone yet?


Glad you're ok Hun

What's A we eboy ??? :lol2: am I being blonde ???


----------



## ojo

oops hehe pressed space to early :blush:

I ment wee boy hehe


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> oops hehe pressed space to early :blush:
> 
> I ment wee boy hehe


You mean my ex?? Yeah he has now  but he's not wee lol he's huge lmao 

So been much my lovely ?


----------



## ojo

Yeah but what he did made him a wee pathetic boy 

Just working away lol, nothing too exciting  unless you think getting a gym membership renewed is exciting haha

what about you sweety?


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Yeah but what he did made him a wee pathetic boy
> 
> Just working away lol, nothing too exciting  unless you think getting a gym membership renewed is exciting haha
> 
> what about you sweety?


Ahhh now that is true!!! He's a horrid man!!

Oohhh where you working away ? Anywhere fun? 

I've been working lots


----------



## ojo

No silly haha i ment im just plodding along with work haha 

I may be heading down to england this year to catch one of the shows and bring back some nice bitey spiders :blush:

you ever been to a show?

Working suckkkkkssss i hate it lol even although all i do is play with toys on weekdays and weekends i tattoo lol


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Hasnt it grown 2 foot over night?!
> 
> Think you need to take it back to the shop :/
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Thats what I was thinking, It only took 53 pinkies last night :whip:
Im a bit worried to be honest :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> that's nice, callum.


I don't remember posting that? :lol2:
and hey Ian


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> No silly haha i ment im just plodding along with work haha
> 
> I may be heading down to england this year to catch one of the shows and bring back some nice bitey spiders :blush:
> 
> you ever been to a show?
> 
> Working suckkkkkssss i hate it lol even although all i do is play with toys on weekdays and weekends i tattoo lol


I'm going to SEAS  will be my first show  
What bitey spiders you after?? 

Yes working sucks  where do you work? Ooohhh tattoos I love them I'm getting mine extended soon :flrt:


----------



## ojo

Hey Callum how you doing buddy?

I work in a model shop during the week so i just play with all the models/toys haha 

oh nice what you getting done to it?

When is SEAS? im not sure, im really into my old worlds now so maybe a few baboons or something hehe, you going for anything in particular?


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Hey Callum how you doing buddy?
> 
> I work in a model shop during the week so i just play with all the models/toys haha
> 
> oh nice what you getting done to it?
> 
> When is SEAS? im not sure, im really into my old worlds now so maybe a few baboons or something hehe, you going for anything in particular?


Im good thanks mate, how about you??
and I just had a really dumb moment.. as I was reading your post I hit the model shop bit and paused for a second, I thought. a shop that sell's models? what the hell?! then I realised you meant model's as in cars and planes and shizz :blush:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Hey Callum how you doing buddy?
> 
> I work in a model shop during the week so i just play with all the models/toys haha
> 
> oh nice what you getting done to it?
> 
> When is SEAS? im not sure, im really into my old worlds now so maybe a few baboons or something hehe, you going for anything in particular?


Nice I get to see injuries all day  
SEAS is jan 29th 

I like oldworlds too  I'm just going for the experience :whistling2: ok I lie I'm gonna buy some spiders too :lol2: 

Some more stars and add some asters over my right shoulder! How good are you at tattooing? :flrt:


----------



## ojo

Lol dont worry about it mate, we have people come in ALL THE TIME asking if they can hand in the portfolio and if we were and agency or a company that hires out models lol

am good cheers man been upto much?

Lol im taking 800 quid with me cause i know i will want everything :blush:

old worlds rock, no stupid hairs haha just bitey 

everyone wants stars now-a-days :O last year it was tribal and now its stars haha eh im not too bad actually  ill post up a pic of my first ever tattoo and one i done 2 weeks ago


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Whos 's'...


ends in a



geckodelta said:


> Thats what I was thinking, It only took 53 pinkies last night :whip:
> Im a bit worried to be honest :whistling2:


give it another one. at that size it should be having 60 a week.



geckodelta said:


> I don't remember posting that? :lol2:
> and hey Ian


well you did :whistling2: maybe.


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Lol dont worry about it mate, we have people come in ALL THE TIME asking if they can hand in the portfolio and if we were and agency or a company that hires out models lol
> 
> am good cheers man been upto much?
> 
> Lol im taking 800 quid with me cause i know i will want everything :blush:
> 
> old worlds rock, no stupid hairs haha just bitey
> 
> everyone wants stars now-a-days :O last year it was tribal and now its stars haha eh im not too bad actually  ill post up a pic of my first ever tattoo and one i done 2 weeks ago


800 quid to seas?? 

I've had stars for like 5 years lol just need more  get up some pics!!!!


----------



## ojo

First one i EVER done (done it on myself cause i didnt have a clue what i was doing lol)










One i did on the 29th dec  (took in the studio but hush so my boss doesnt find out)










I should add that the crappy little ones beside the first tattoo were from the new apprentice, hes not that great...


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> First one i EVER done (done it on myself cause i didnt have a clue what i was doing lol)
> 
> image
> 
> One i did on the 29th dec  (took in the studio but hush so my boss doesnt find out)
> 
> image


They are AWESOME!!!!! Love them :flrt:


----------



## ojo

snasha_d said:


> They are AWESOME!!!!! Love them :flrt:


Shucks Shelley you make me :blush::flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Shucks Shelley you make me :blush::flrt:


If you were closer I'd let you practise on my skin  any oppurtunity for a free tatt :whistling2:


----------



## ojo

Haha you would be surprised how many people ask for free tattoos just because they went to school with my aunts, friends, great danes, fiancés grandmother haha


----------



## spinnin_tom

ian, i'll get to meet you


----------



## ojo

I never said i was going to SEAS because i dont know when it is :blush: or where haha


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Haha you would be surprised how many people ask for free tattoos just because they went to school with my aunts, friends, great danes, fiancés grandmother haha


I can imagine as the ex has a tattoo machine and everybody wanted one doing :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Its not even funny haha people even ask my boss "is ian in? i was gonna ask him if he wanted to do my tattoo for free" then the boss laughs and chucks them out lol


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> I never said i was going to SEAS because i dont know when it is :blush: or where haha


You should go  it's in Kent it's become a sticky on here go look :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Just seen the sticky, and its 424 miles away :O which would mean, leaving on saturday 28th, and travelling back up straight after the show lol

Im assuming there are none that are closer? damn england hogging all the good stuff again


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> ends in a
> 
> 
> 
> give it another one. at that size it should be having 60 a week.
> 
> 
> 
> well you did :whistling2: maybe.


thats what I was thinking  and I soo didn't post that, just wishful thinking


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Just seen the sticky, and its 424 miles away :O which would mean, leaving on saturday 28th, and travelling back up straight after the show lol
> 
> Im assuming there are none that are closer? damn england hogging all the good stuff again


i think you should still come.


----------



## ojo

Dont suppose your mum would fancy picking me up then? haha


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Dont suppose your mum would fancy picking me up then? haha


haha.
i'm getting a lift there too :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ojo

aww  really dont want to spend 300+ quid on journeying there and back haha


----------



## kris74

apparently....Someone is going to put a bullet in my head haha. I've heard some funny things this week but this tops them all lol


How do I block a user because this kid is really starting to irk me now like ha, he's funny I'll give him that, even called me "white boy" after another of his rants. I think he fancies me..


----------



## snasha_d

kris74 said:


> apparently....Someone is going to put a bullet in my head haha. I've heard some funny things this week but this tops them all lol
> 
> 
> How do I block a user because this kid is really starting to irk me now like ha, he's funny I'll give him that, even called me "white boy" after another of his rants. I think he fancies me..


Sounds like a delightful character! Can mods block him?


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> apparently....Someone is going to put a bullet in my head haha. I've heard some funny things this week but this tops them all lol
> 
> 
> How do I block a user because this kid is really starting to irk me now like ha, he's funny I'll give him that, even called me "white boy" after another of his rants. I think he fancies me..


Is he white ?


----------



## Jonb1982

kris74 said:


> apparently....Someone is going to put a bullet in my head haha. I've heard some funny things this week but this tops them all lol
> 
> 
> How do I block a user because this kid is really starting to irk me now like ha, he's funny I'll give him that, even called me "white boy" after another of his rants. I think he fancies me..


Lol is it the cross breed kid?

Just report and get them banned, sounds like a right tit!


----------



## kris74

Jonb1982 said:


> Lol is it the cross breed kid?
> 
> Just report and get them banned, sounds like a right tit!


Yeah, he's asking for my address now haha. I dont think I've ever came across anyone so childish and thick in my life, told me last night that he works ina hospital and has more money and qualifications than me. He can barely string a coherent sentence together lol. He made me laugh but I gave up and he still continued. As if I'd give my address to to an erse on the internet, does this sound like the workings of a sane mind?!


----------



## Jonb1982

kris74 said:


> Yeah, he's asking for my address now haha. I dont think I've ever came across anyone so childish and thick in my life, told me last night that he works ina hospital and has more money and qualifications than me. He can barely string a coherent sentence together lol. He made me laugh but I gave up and he still continued. As if I'd give my address to to an erse on the internet, does this sound like the workings of a sane mind?!


Hmmmm hospital you say? Im thinking more a patient in a mental hospital!


A posh one obviously with an internet connection!


----------



## Paul c 1

Where has all this occurred from then?
-P


----------



## Jonb1982

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/798447-heres-video-about-5-queensland.html

possibly from the comment at the bottom of page 1 Paul!!


----------



## Paul c 1

Jonb1982 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/798447-heres-video-about-5-queensland.html
> 
> possibly from the comment at the bottom of page 1 Paul!!


Ahh right - and he's messaging threats over that ... what a tard!
-P


----------



## Jonb1982

Paul c 1 said:


> Ahh right - and he's messaging threats over that ... what a tard!
> -P


Lol agreed!

You upto much today mate? this is my first day off of 3 woop lol


----------



## Paul c 1

Jonb1982 said:


> Lol agreed!
> 
> You upto much today mate? this is my first day off of 3 woop lol



I'm just sat at my desk supposed to be working LOL ...well I am working really, just having a quick scout through the forums and munching down a big Bacon and egg sarnie.... wish I had 3 days off.
-P


----------



## kris74

Aye, from that post. He message me saying he was 21 and having a baby and he is more mature than me? I had a giggle at it and told him I felt sorry for the baby if this is the case and he started with all these little gangster threats of coming up here and shooting me. To be honest I'd relish it, give me a chance to prove to all the TKD boys that aikido does work and works well :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Hey guys


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Lol is it the cross breed kid?
> 
> Just report and get them banned, sounds like a right tit!


that's him.

he says his fiance..
i thought he was younger than me.


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> that's him.
> 
> he says his fiance..
> i thought he was younger than me.


Apparently not but you would think so going by the strength of the posts and the reactions he gives.


----------



## kris74

On a more positive note, I got a blue fang today in the post. Nice little healthy specimen from kwizzbee. If it doesn't teleport when I get it home tonight I'll get some pictures up of it. Been after one for a while now and they were never for sale when I had cash.... As me old ma used to say, "winner winner chicken dinner...."


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> Apparently not but you would think so going by the strength of the posts and the reactions he gives.



lol, yarp.



kris74 said:


> On a more positive note, I got a blue fang today in the post. Nice little healthy specimen from kwizzbee. If it doesn't teleport when I get it home tonight I'll get some pictures up of it. Been after one for a while now and they were never for sale when I had cash.... As me old ma used to say, "winner winner chicken dinner...."


nice one, boss.
is that Ephobopus or is that a green fang ? am i making up green fang ?

my Ephobopus teleports.. but it's unexpected lol. makes me jump


----------



## geckodelta

everyone ignore me then :whip:
and thats awesome kris... get some pics up


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> lol, yarp.
> 
> 
> 
> nice one, boss.
> is that Ephobopus or is that a green fang ? am i making up green fang ?
> 
> my Ephobopus teleports.. but it's unexpected lol. makes me jump


It's the Ephebopus geezer. I've seen video of them, the ultimate now you see me now you don't spider. Faster than a bolt of lightening who has just been appointed professor of being really fast at oxford university...


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> everyone ignore me then :whip:
> and thats awesome kris... get some pics up


who said that ?
n'aaw, hey callum.



kris74 said:


> Aye, from that post. He message me saying he was 21 and having a baby and he is more mature than me? I had a giggle at it and told him I felt sorry for the baby if this is the case and he started with all these little gangster threats of coming up here and shooting me. To be honest I'd relish it, give me a chance to prove to all the TKD boys that aikido does work and works well :whistling2:


just seen this. haha. takes all sorts to make the world go round. i can't put a fault to you, kris (yet)

i think i'm underestimating my Ephobo lol


----------



## kris74

geckodelta said:


> everyone ignore me then :whip:
> and thats awesome kris... get some pics up


It's only a wee one, about 1.5 inch or so but still.... :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris- that'd give you a nice dose of spider love juice, even at that size, no ?


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening chums!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening chums!


'sup ?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> 'sup ?


Erm...... Nothing!


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> who said that ?
> n'aaw, hey callum.
> 
> 
> 
> just seen this. haha. takes all sorts to make the world go round. i can't put a fault to you, kris (yet)
> 
> i think i'm underestimating my Ephobo lol


I do have my moments mate, believe me but to resort to saying I'd shoot someone, well, how do you react to that apart from scorn. He called me badly as well haha, jot sure if he was trying to insult me or if he was just staying facts? He's a funny munter and no mistake. i havent blocked him as he cheered my day up really, him and the fact I did around 50 seitei kata last night that almost made me sick with exertion and dehydration!


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> who said that ?
> n'aaw, hey callum.
> 
> 
> 
> just seen this. haha. takes all sorts to make the world go round. i can't put a fault to you, kris (yet)
> 
> i think i'm underestimating my Ephobo lol


Hey :lol2:


kris74 said:


> It's only a wee one, about 1.5 inch or so but still.... :flrt:


Thats ok! I prefer getting T's small! you get to watch them grow :flrt: with the exception of Grammys :whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Erm...... Nothing!


that's a shame 



kris74 said:


> I do have my moments mate, believe me but to resort to saying I'd shoot someone, well, how do you react to that apart from scorn. He called me badly as well haha, jot sure if he was trying to insult me or if he was just staying facts? He's a funny munter and no mistake. i havent blocked him as he cheered my day up really, him and the fact I did around 50 seitei kata last night that almost made me sick with exertion and dehydration!


haha. you must keep the moments off the internet 
i'm off to google seitei kata now; guessing it's difficult ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Thats ok! I prefer getting T's small! you get to watch them grow :flirt: with the exception of Grammys :whip:


a G.porteri spiderling MOLTED.. it actually molted.
i had a Sericopelma "Santa Catalina" molt yesterday too : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> a *G.porteri spiderling MOLTED*.. it actually molted.
> i had a Sericopelma "Santa Catalina" molt yesterday too : victory:


:gasp: its a miracle! :whistling2:
and awesome


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening chums!


Hey : victory:


----------



## Jonb1982

geckodelta said:


> Hey : victory:


Hows things pal?


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: its a miracle! :whistling2:
> and awesome


i know, right ?

it's so cool !


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> Hows things pal?


good thanks  how about you mate??


spinnin_tom said:


> i know, right ?
> 
> it's so cool !


I bet  got any pics??


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I bet  got any pics??


not yet- i open the tub and it goes mental. i'm leaving it to calm for a week


----------



## Jonb1982

geckodelta said:


> good thanks  how about you mate??
> 
> 
> I bet  got any pics??


Not too bad me old fruit!,enjoying my days off and playing with my new camera!


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> that's a shame
> 
> 
> 
> haha. you must keep the moments off the internet
> i'm off to google seitei kata now; guessing it's difficult ?


Google MJER mate, that's what ryu I'm in. its hard because I've been to 2 classes in 12 month due to a back issue. I'm back training for the Dan grade the has eluded me for all this time. Due to finances then injury ive learned the true value of sacrifice last year and I ain't going thru that again right enough...!


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> Google MJER mate, that's what ryu I'm in. its hard because I've been to 2 classes in 12 month due to a back issue. I'm back training for the Dan grade the has eluded me for all this time. Due to finances then injury ive learned the true value of sacrifice last year and I ain't going thru that again right enough...!


aaw cool, from the looks o' things, it's sword combat type stuff ? is that you in your picture then ?

sucks 'bout your back though


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> aaw cool, from the looks o' things, it's sword combat type stuff ? is that you in your picture then ?
> 
> sucks 'bout your back though


Nah man, thwts a guy who wrote a book called kurikara, very interesting guy, trained the old fashioned way and sacrificed a lot to get to the level he's at. Bit of an inspiration to be fair. We're going to start cutting practice at our dojo this year, give me a chance to use my live blades instead of my iaito which is nice enough but doesn't have a sharp edge. Still breaks the skin as I found out one night when i lost concentration and smacked myself in the heed with it haha. A nice 1 inch gash for my mistake...!


----------



## Jonb1982

kris74 said:


> Nah man, thwts a guy who wrote a book called kurikara, very interesting guy, trained the old fashioned way and sacrificed a lot to get to the level he's at. Bit of an inspiration to be fair. We're going to start cutting practice at our dojo this year, give me a chance to use my live blades instead of my iaito which is nice enough but doesn't have a sharp edge. Still breaks the skin as I found out one night when i lost concentration and smacked myself in the heed with it haha. A nice 1 inch gash for my mistake...!


Hong kong phooey!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Hong kong phooey!


bless you.


----------



## ojo

Just went through the threads that guy made kris, they were pretty funny, however, you are bald, i know im sorry, im a bad man for telling you the truth but you werent listening to him 

Now PM me your address and we shall sort this out with a game of jenga!


----------



## JustJack

ello


----------



## Brandan Smith

hello.


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> ello


Hola!


----------



## spinnin_tom

morning all...

how are we all?


----------



## snasha_d

Hi people :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

hi shelley.

i just put the giant vinegaroon at the end of my bed so i can watch it at night 

what you up to ?


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> hi shelley.
> 
> i just put the giant vinegaroon at the end of my bed so i can watch it at night
> 
> what you up to ?


Hey Tom  

Ooohhhh nice  are they out a lot then? 

I've just moved the animals to mums house :devil: now just the rest of the house to do on Monday


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Hey Tom
> 
> Ooohhhh nice  are they out a lot then?
> 
> I've just moved the animals to mums house :devil: now just the rest of the house to do on Monday


it's always out at night 

why they at your mum's ?


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> it's always out at night
> 
> why they at your mum's ?


Awesome  

Coz I'm having to move back to mums for now


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Awesome
> 
> Coz I'm having to move back to mums for now


oh no


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> oh no


It's All good I'm gonna save a fortune moving back home


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> It's All good I'm gonna save a fortune moving back home


well that's good , then


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> well that's good , then


More money for a motorbike and more critters


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> More money for a motorbike and more critters


cool, what bike are you after?

i need to get a scooter.. i want a vespa


----------



## Jonb1982

Hellllooooooooooooo!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Hellllooooooooooooo!


Hellllooooooooooooo to you too 

what's up ?


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> cool, what bike are you after?
> 
> i need to get a scooter.. i want a vespa


Well, I'd love a fireblade but I'm too short for one and don't wanna fork out to get bike lowered and seat shaved down so I'm not too sure ATM I'm gonna shop around  I have a Suzuki CS125  I love her :mf_dribble:

An original Vespa or a new one?


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Well, I'd love a fireblade but I'm too short for one and don't wanna fork out to get bike lowered and seat shaved down so I'm not too sure ATM I'm gonna shop around  I have a Suzuki CS125  I love her :mf_dribble:
> 
> An original Vespa or a new one?


lol, too short to ride a bike?
i'm not strong enough to keep my dad's harley up, so big bikes are out for me when i'm old enough lol. 

old vespa, naturally. new ones are just like any other bike.


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> lol, too short to ride a bike?
> i'm not strong enough to keep my dad's harley up, so big bikes are out for me when i'm old enough lol.
> 
> old vespa, naturally. new ones are just like any other bike.


Yeah certain bikes don't allow for me to be sat on them and place my feet on the floor which could an issue when needing to be stationary :lol2:

I'm sure you will be fine on a chicken chaser :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Or you could shop around :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

Evening all 

I got bored earlier and felt like burning something, but I had no idea :lol2:

So I ended up doing a little Prince Of Persia. It's nowhere near perfect, but it will do as it was just a scrap of leather I had lying around


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Yeah certain bikes don't allow for me to be sat on them and place my feet on the floor which could an issue when needing to be stationary :lol2:
> 
> I'm sure you will be fine on a chicken chaser :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Or you could shop around :2thumb:


lol.. chicken chaser. not heard that one.
i'll only be old enough to ride 25cc i think lol

hey jake


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> lol.. chicken chaser. not heard that one.
> i'll only be old enough to ride 25cc i think lol
> 
> hey jake


You mean 50 cc :lol2: how old you gotta be to learn to drive A car now?


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> You mean 50 cc :lol2: how old you gotta be to learn to drive A car now?


i thought it was 25 at 16 ?

it's 17 to drive a car, i think.. might be 18, i don't know lol


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> Hellllooooooooooooo to you too
> 
> what's up ?


Nowt mate, all is sweet, drinking wine and cooking tea!

U?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Nowt mate, all is sweet, drinking wine and cooking tea!
> 
> U?


same ole' nothing 

just tried mulled wine, it's nasty


----------



## 8and6

all this talk of bikes...i want mine back! GAHHHHH! :blahblah:


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> all this talk of bikes...i want mine back! GAHHHHH! :blahblah:


hunt it down and buy it back ?


----------



## 8and6

it's in Manchester, or was when i sold it...couldn't ride it without being in agony now anyway, thats why i sold it


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> it's in Manchester, or was when i sold it...couldn't ride it without being in agony now anyway, thats why i sold it


you need one of those wheelchair motorbikes lol.. they're so cool, you can pretty much put an arm chair where the wheelchair's meant to go


----------



## Jonb1982

[email protected] said:


> all this talk of bikes...i want mine back! GAHHHHH! :blahblah:


I miss mine too!


----------



## spinnin_tom

jon/steve- what did you guys have ?


----------



## 8and6

this is my last one










98 R1 dyno'd at 193bhp, lowered by 25mm overall and the swinging arm extended my 15mm, 'twere a wee beastie! (oh, and Rossi Rep paint by Dream Machine  )


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> this is my last one
> 
> image
> 
> 98 R1 dyno'd at 193bhp, lowered by 25mm overall and the swinging arm extended my 15mm, 'twere a wee beastie! (oh, and Rossi Rep paint by Dream Machine  )


that's very nice.
how much was it ?


----------



## snowgoose

Ok, so these are lacking engines but still lovely bikes 

Condemned Urban Trees Transformed into Incredible Custom Wooden Bikes (Video) : TreeHugger


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> that's very nice.
> how much was it ?


i bought it as a bog standard but mint low mileage metallic blue R1 for £2500 when i came back from the US/Canada and sold it last year for £3750, but there was alot of work gone into it


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> jon/steve- what did you guys have ?


I had the b1 636 ninja


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> you need one of those wheelchair motorbikes lol.. they're so cool, you can pretty much put an arm chair where the wheelchair's meant to go


This warrants a ban Steve, this is clearly fighting talk..... :whistling2:

Do it do it do it do it do it...!


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> This warrants a ban Steve, this is clearly fighting talk..... :whistling2:
> 
> Do it do it do it do it do it...!



yeah, do it.
i mean.. NOOOO


----------



## kris74

I think Jake should do a big picture of a samurai warrior and I can pick it up when I go to the Genbukan seminar in March.... 

(preferably of Miyamoto Musashi) :no1:


----------



## 8and6

i'd rather be on crutches for the rest of my life.

my best mate said 'why don't you get a Harley or Virago or summat so you aren't leaning forward?' and i punched him in the head....and he's my mate :2thumb:

banning would be way too soft an option, mental cruelty is far more satisfactory :bash: :lol2:


----------



## kris74

[email protected] said:


> i'd rather be on crutches for the rest of my life.
> 
> my best mate said 'why don't you get a Harley or Virago or summat so you aren't leaning forward?' and i punched him in the head....and he's my mate :2thumb:
> 
> *banning would be way too soft an option, mental cruelty is far more satisfactory* :bash: :lol2:


Ha ha, this, I like..!

A Vmax? Vmax rule...


----------



## snowgoose

kris74 said:


> I think Jake should do a big picture of a samurai warrior and I can pick it up when I go to the Genbukan seminar in March....
> 
> (preferably of Miyamoto Musashi) :no1:


Is that the one in Edinburgh? ( you would still have to make 600 mile detour to get to me  )


----------



## 8and6

kris74 said:


> Ha ha, this, I like..!
> 
> A Vmax? Vmax rule...


i did like the look of them way back when they were featured in Street Machine, but i don't do V twins  not my thing at all, got to be 4 cylinders (in a V at a push) and lots and lots of valvesis.....oooooooo myyyy preciousssssssss :2thumb:


----------



## kris74

ojo said:


> Just went through the threads that guy made kris, they were pretty funny, however, you are bald, i know im sorry, im a bad man for telling you the truth but you werent listening to him
> 
> Now PM me your address and we shall sort this out with a game of jenga!


This off topic moves too fast....!

You bring the Jenga, I'll bring the katana :whistling2:


----------



## kris74

snowgoose said:


> Is that the one in Edinburgh? ( you would still have to make 600 mile detour to get to me  )


It is mate. The seminar is full but I'm on the wait list. Even if I can't get on the floor I might still go up for the Saturday to take notes and meet some of the higher ranking sensei just for the craic likes...


----------



## kris74

[email protected] said:


> i did like the look of them way back when they were featured in Street Machine, but i don't do V twins  not my thing at all, got to be 4 cylinders (in a V at a push) and lots and lots of valvesis.....oooooooo myyyy preciousssssssss :2thumb:


Big sport bikes like the Jap ones scare me. I prefer the look of cruiser type fat boys. If I had the cash I'd definitely get the fat bloke who argues with his son on TV to make me a big custom chopper. Something you can hear coming from whitley Bay when you're actually stood in Walker (8 miles away)....Win!


----------



## 8and6

kris74 said:


> Big sport bikes like the Jap ones scare me. I prefer the look of cruiser type fat boys. If I had the cash I'd definitely get the fat bloke who argues with his son on TV to make me a big custom chopper. Something you can hear coming from whitley Bay when you're actually stood in Walker (8 miles away)....Win!


much prefer Russ Mitchells stuff at Exile, he's an ex pat Brit who actually makes choppers i dont mind, I went to his place a few years back in North Hollywood, he's cool and his bikes have a Cafe Racer kind of thing going on...still a shame about those V twins tho


----------



## snowgoose

kris74 said:


> It is mate. The seminar is full but I'm on the wait list. Even if I can't get on the floor I might still go up for the Saturday to take notes and meet some of the higher ranking sensei just for the craic likes...


Sounds good dude, sounds popular as well though 

If you wanted a Miyamoto Musashi burning, it wouldn't be cheap if you wanted it big, and also would probably have to be on thinnish leather so it could be framed


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> i'd rather be on crutches for the rest of my life.
> 
> my best mate said 'why don't you get a Harley or Virago or summat so you aren't leaning forward?' and i punched him in the head....and he's my mate :2thumb:
> 
> banning would be way too soft an option, mental cruelty is far more satisfactory :bash: :lol2:


i'm not following :L



kris74 said:


> Big sport bikes like the Jap ones scare me. I prefer the look of cruiser type fat boys. If I had the cash I'd definitely get the fat bloke who argues with his son on TV to make me a big custom chopper. Something you can hear coming from whitley Bay when you're actually stood in Walker (8 miles away)....Win!


i'd rather a big bike, but i haven't got a beard


----------



## kris74

snowgoose said:


> Sounds good dude, sounds popular as well though
> 
> If you wanted a Miyamoto Musashi burning, it wouldn't be cheap if you wanted it big, and also would probably have to be on thinnish leather so it could be framed


Let's negotiate this later in the year mate as I'd love something like that done.

Musashi would look good 'pon my wall somewhere above my weapons display once my bedroom is decorated in the Zen style of minimalist peace yada yada yada!

As things stand I need my shin-ken refitted and a new tsuba made. Actually I don't "need" a new tsuba however....I do very much need a new tsuba, made of iron with a shakudo and gold/silver magpie and a mountain scape from Bartoz Ulatowski and that will all cost the guts of 500 quid I should imagine...


----------



## snowgoose

kris74 said:


> Let's negotiate this later in the year mate as I'd love something like that done.
> 
> Musashi would look good 'pon my wall somewhere above my weapons display once my bedroom is decorated in the Zen style of minimalist peace yada yada yada!
> 
> As things stand I need my shin-ken refitted and a new tsuba made. Actually I don't "need" a new tsuba however....I do very much need a new tsuba, made of iron with a shakudo and gold/silver magpie and a mountain scape from Bartoz Ulatowski and that will all cost the guts of 500 quid I should imagine...


Well, you know where my PM box is if you ever want anything 

Infact my website should be done by then, so you can just give me a shout on there


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Well, you know where my PM box is if you ever want anything


keep that for 18+ mate :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kris74

Man the mini scandal on here in the last two days has been refreshing. I think we can safely say one person has completely ostracised himself from the forums if anyone from other forums has been watching on the sly...! See the abuse some dude has given him on you tube haha, he's defo upset a few people like..


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> Man the mini scandal on here in the last two days has been refreshing. I think we can safely say one person has completely ostracised himself from the forums if anyone from other forums has been watching on the sly...! See the abuse some dude has given him on you tube haha, he's defo upset a few people like..


lol, i saw that.
i commented, but it wasn't as mean lol..
he deserves everything he gets though


----------



## kris74

Rosetta Stoned.... I love this band so much they make me moist


----------



## kris74

*Worth a read sure enough....*

Anyone age approx 35 or over should read this - copied from a friend ... Checking out at the supermarket recently, the young cashier suggested I should bring my own bags because plastic bags weren't good for the environment. I apologised and explained, "We didn't have this green thing back in my earlier days". the clerk responded, "That's our problem today. Your generation did not care enough to save our environment for future generations". She was right about one thing--our generation didn't have the green thing in “Our” day. So what did we have back then?After some reflection and soul-searching on "Our" day here's what I remembered we did have.... Back then, we returned milk bottles, pop bottles and beer bottles to the store. The store sent them back to the plant to be washed and sterilized and refilled, so it could use the same bottles repeatedly. So they really were recycled. But we didn't have the green thing back in our day. We walked up stairs, because we didn't have an escalator in every store and office building. We walked to the grocery store and didn't climb into a 300-horsepower machine every time we had to go two blocks. But she was right. We didn't have the green thing in our day. Back then, we washed the baby's nappies because we didn't have the throw-away kind. We dried clothes on a line, not in an energy gobbling machine burning up 240 volts -- wind and solar power really did dry our clothes back in our early days. Kids got hand-me-down clothes from their brothers or sisters, not always brand-new clothing. But that young lady is right. We didn't have the green thing back in our day. Back then, we had one TV, or radio, in the house -- not a TV in every room. And the TV had a small screen the size of a handkerchief (remember them?), not a screen the size of Wales. In the kitchen, we blended & stirred by hand because we didn't have electric machines to do everything for us. When we packaged a fragile item to send in the mail, we used wadded up old newspapers to cushion it, not Styrofoam or plastic bubble wrap. Back then, we didn't fire up an engine and burn petrol just to cut the lawn. We used a push mower that ran on human power. We exercised by working so we didn't need to go to a health club to run on treadmills that operate on electricity. But she's right. We didn't have the green thing back then. We drank from a fountain when we were thirsty instead of using a cup or a plastic bottle every time we had a drink of water. We refilled writing pens with ink instead of buying a new pen, and we replaced the razor blades in a razor instead of throwing away the whole razor just because the blade got dull. But we didn't have the green thing back then. Back then, people took the bus, and kids rode their bikes to school or walked instead of turning their mums into a 24-hour taxi service. We had one electrical outlet in a room, not an entire bank of sockets to power a dozen appliances. And we didn't need a computerized gadget to receive a signal beamed from satellites 2,000 miles out in space in order to find the nearest pizza joint. But isn't it sad the current generation laments how wasteful we older folks were just because we didn't have the green thing back then?


----------



## Brandan Smith

kris74 said:


> Man the mini scandal on here in the last two days has been refreshing. I think we can safely say one person has completely ostracised himself from the forums if anyone from other forums has been watching on the sly...! See the abuse some dude has given him on you tube haha, he's defo upset a few people like..


i gave him all he deserved hes turned the video private now, I thought he had paid a decent/fair amount the tarantula,And was starting something from nothing.


----------



## kris74

Shandy said:


> i gave him all he deserved hes turned the video private now, I thought he had paid a decent/fair amount the tarantula,And was starting something from nothing.


Aye, I saw it was now private. Just hearing his idiot voice as well, man it makes me dislike him even more. Where did that way of speaking come from? It's proper contrived, like you would have to try to speak like that, init blood do you understand me bruv haha


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shandy said:


> i gave him all he deserved hes turned the video private now, I thought he had paid a decent/fair amount the tarantula,And was starting something from nothing.


who are you?


----------



## spinnin_tom

lol, :censor: s on certain facebook groups


----------



## spinnin_tom

"just a thought, but does anyone else think that Tom Odell should be banned from this group?" - somebody on the reptile forum facebook page

SHARE THE LOVE


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> "just a thought, but does anyone else think that Tom Odell should be banned from this group?" - somebody on the reptile forum facebook page
> 
> SHARE THE LOVE


who said that?!


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> who said that?!


Huw something


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> "just a thought, but does anyone else think that Tom Odell should be banned from this group?" - somebody on the reptile forum facebook page
> 
> SHARE THE LOVE


Hahahaha who are they?



I like them!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Hahahaha who are they?
> 
> 
> 
> I like them!


lol, some bloke and about 4 other people on the rfuk facebook group.


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> lol, some bloke and about 4 other people on the rfuk facebook group.


 Lol thats funny, have you commented on the post!?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Lol thats funny, have you commented on the post!?


i did, but he blocked me so i couldn't see what was being said


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> i did, but he blocked me so i couldn't see what was being said


How did you upset him in the first place?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> How did you upset him in the first place?


i said he needs to remove the blue labels which say the volume of the really useful boxes, from his really useful boxes.

i know :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> i said he needs to remove the blue labels which say the volume of the really useful boxes, from his really useful boxes.
> 
> i know :lol2:


one is pedantic the other pathetic, havent decided who is who yet lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> one is pedantic the other pathetic, havent decided who is who yet lol


i was only joking and i don't think i could make it clearer. i did the  face and said lol , lol


----------



## Brandan Smith

spinnin_tom said:


> i was only joking and i don't think i could make it clearer. i did the  face and said lol , lol


 bugger em, ive gone past getting involved with stupid arguements.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shandy said:


> bugger em, ive gone past getting involved with stupid arguements.


that's my downfall

i love arguing. 

a few people really dislike me though.. it's going to be so fun seeing what they're all like at seas.


----------



## Brandan Smith

spinnin_tom said:


> that's my downfall
> 
> i love arguing.
> 
> a few people really dislike me though.. it's going to be so fun seeing what they're all like at seas.


 That was mine untill i started getting month bans ect.
Id gone too seas if i was still about but wont be here.


----------



## ojo

Ive already planned slapping you in the face with a water balloon half filled with T. stirmi hairs haha 

Anyone else relise how bloomin warm it was today?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shandy said:


> That was mine untill i started getting month bans ect.
> Id gone too seas if i was still about but wont be here.


being back a scorpion ?



ojo said:


> Ive already planned slapping you in the face with a water balloon half filled with T. stirmi hairs haha
> 
> Anyone else relise how bloomin warm it was today?


love you too ?

it's freezin'


----------



## ojo

Tom, you know im messing  it would be 100% full of stirmi hairs haha 

it was nearly 17 degrees up here :O


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Tom, you know im messing  it would be 100% full of stirmi hairs haha
> 
> it was nearly 17 degrees up here :O


that is nice of you :'(

17 ? wow


----------



## ojo

Hehe 

Yup, doesnt sound warm but it is for this time of year :O


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Hehe
> 
> Yup, doesnt sound warm but it is for this time of year :O


It was warm here, I went out in a pair of shorts and a shirt :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Hehe
> 
> Yup, doesnt sound warm but it is for this time of year :O


yup, it is



geckodelta said:


> It was warm here, I went out in a pair of shorts and a shirt :lol2:


i was in shorts, only because i don't not wear shorts


----------



## snowgoose

Have a crappy tiger


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> yup, it is
> 
> 
> 
> i was in shorts, only because i don't not wear shorts


I wear shorts around the house but i rarely go out in shorts even in summer! I just couldn't be bothered to put jeans on and I was pleasantly surprised when I left the house :lol2:
and thats a great tiger jake


----------



## ojo

Yeah same Tom 

Jake... dont think ill be (shall we say) needing you to do me a tiger anymore lol


----------



## snowgoose

ojo said:


> Yeah same Tom
> 
> Jake... dont think ill be (shall we say) needing you to do me a tiger anymore lol


No worries dude, 

Not a problem


----------



## ojo

It was a joke mate  the pic of your tiger looks interesting lol  

Have a good weekend mate?


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Have a crappy tiger
> 
> image


You could sell it to the zoo who own the downs syndrome tiger.

Joke, It's good though. I can't take the p. I wouldn't be able to match if, if you'll pardon the pun... Match


----------



## snowgoose

ojo said:


> It was a joke mate  the pic of your tiger looks interesting lol
> 
> Have a good weekend mate?


:lol:

It was taken from a photograph, transformed to greyscale and then done, was a bugger to see everything though, should have changed the contrast a bit 

Not a bad weekend thanks, yourself?



spinnin_tom said:


> You could sell it to the zoo who own the downs syndrome tiger.
> 
> Joke, It's good though. I can't take the p. I wouldn't be able to match if, if you'll pardon the pun... Match


Yes, very funny Tom, now go to bed, school in the morning :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ojo

Dont you use carbom paper? would help out a lot


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Yes, very funny Tom, now go to bed, school in the morning :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Lol, I bought some 35p red bull stuff for the morrow so I can stay up


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening!

Ugh im no longer a premium user, the ads are really starting to do my head in and its only been a day!


----------



## snowgoose

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening!
> 
> Ugh im no longer a premium user, the ads are really starting to do my head in and its only been a day!


Evening Jon, 

Yes the ads are a right pain, and you don't really notice how much nicer it is without them if you haven't been premium.

Hmm, did that make sense? Meh, I'll just sit and chat to myself for a bit...


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening!
> 
> Ugh im no longer a premium user, the ads are really starting to do my head in and its only been a day!


ha. pay for premium again ?


----------



## JustJack

:flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

cool. it's a stripe cali, no ?
when'd you get it ?


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> cool. it's a stripe cali, no ?
> when'd you get it ?


Striped cali yup 

Umm few hours ago


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Striped cali yup
> 
> Umm few hours ago


cool.
has s/he got a name ?
who'd you get it from ?


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> cool.
> has s/he got a name ?
> who'd you get it from ?


He, and its Rubicon, named by my little brother 

A rep shop 

Whats with all your full stops?! New Tom? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> He, and its Rubicon, named by my little brother
> 
> A rep shop
> 
> Whats with all your full stops?! New Tom? :lol2:


fell stops ? i don't know.

rubicon.. is it 'cos he is black ?

was he a good price or was it love at first site so you paid a bomb  ?


----------



## Jonb1982

snowgoose said:


> Evening Jon,
> 
> Yes the ads are a right pain, and you don't really notice how much nicer it is without them if you haven't been premium.
> 
> Hmm, did that make sense? Meh, I'll just sit and chat to myself for a bit...


Hi Jake, yeah it made sense! 



spinnin_tom said:


> ha. pay for premium again ?


Times are tough young Tom, tightening the purse strings!

And Jack, nice snake, im looking after a corn for a few weeks whilst my mate is on holiday!


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> fell stops ? i don't know.
> 
> rubicon.. is it 'cos he is black ?
> 
> was he a good price or was it love at first site so you paid a bomb  ?


No, read my post again.. F U L L, full  :lol2:

And no 

And he was £65, the price didnt matter I wanted him


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Hi Jake, yeah it made sense!
> 
> 
> 
> Times are tough young Tom, tightening the purse strings!
> 
> And Jack, nice snake, im looking after a corn for a few weeks whilst my mate is on holiday!


He is 

And nice


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Times are tough young Tom, tightening the purse strings!
> 
> And Jack, nice snake, im looking after a corn for a few weeks whilst my mate is on holiday!


aww 

it's only like 10 p a year or something ?

what corn is it ?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> aww
> 
> it's only like 10 p a year or something ?
> 
> what corn is it ?


Erm....... A red and orangey one!!!

I dont do snakes


----------



## Paul c 1

I paid a full term for the premium membership and didn't really see the benefits of it to be honest - it's not really neccessary IMO but each to their own eh'.
-P


----------



## Jonb1982

Paul c 1 said:


> I paid a full term for the premium membership and didn't really see the benefits of it to be honest - it's not really neccessary IMO but each to their own eh'.
> -P


I will probably get used to it and hey I may even take one of them up, I could do with a flatter stomach lol


----------



## ojo

when did this become the snake off topic?

You dont see them after a while Jon so dont worry about it 

Is there actually no difference between us and premium?


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> when did this become the snake off topic?
> 
> You dont see them after a while Jon so dont worry about it
> 
> Is there actually no difference between us and premium?


when snake off topic got locked lol

premium don't get ads


----------



## ojo

Haha cause its boring over there  or is it cause all snakes have weird nostrils?

Is THAT the only difference?


----------



## Jonb1982

ojo said:


> Haha cause its boring over there  or is it cause all snakes have weird nostrils?
> 
> Is THAT the only difference?


erm u can change your status in the little box where it says egg or ultra citizen etc and can close threads in classified and keep loads more pm's in ur inbox, which doesnt bother me,i dont get any lol!


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Haha cause its boring over there  or is it cause all snakes have weird nostrils?
> 
> Is THAT the only difference?


lol, all snakes have weird nostrils.. okay ?! 



Jonb1982 said:


> erm u can change your status in the little box where it says egg or ultra citizen etc and can close threads in classified and keep loads more pm's in ur inbox, which doesnt bother me,i dont get any lol!


aww. i'll send you a message :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

NOT

off to bed, see ya jon and ian.


----------



## Paul c 1

Basically you pay ten quid a year to have your own personalised slogan beneath your name 
-P


----------



## Jonb1982

Paul c 1 said:


> Basically you pay ten quid a year to have your own personalised slogan beneath your name
> -P



Thats it mate...... I dont think I will renew!


----------



## ojo

Pfft no point then :-/ even although i would have good slogans haha

Night Tom, behave in school tomorrow aha


----------



## snasha_d

Good afternoon/evening people : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Good afternoon/evening people : victory:


hallo mrs 
how're you ?


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> hallo mrs
> how're you ?


Hey mr
How's you? Been school today? 
Im Tired


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Hey mr
> How's you? Been school today?
> Im Tired


aye, school. not got long left now, i'm sending my application off for an animal management course at college tomorrow hopefully 

i'm dead tired too 

you been up to anything ?!


----------



## kris74

I just discovered Ceephax Acid Crew, reminds me of being young and discovering acid house again, quality...


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> aye, school. not got long left now, i'm sending my application off for an animal management course at college tomorrow hopefully
> 
> i'm dead tired too
> 
> you been up to anything ?!


You going to hadlow??!!


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> I just discovered Ceephax Acid Crew, reminds me of being young and discovering acid house again, quality...


whats acid house?


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> I just discovered Ceephax Acid Crew, reminds me of being young and discovering acid house again, quality...


wow, they're damn good


----------



## kris74

geckodelta said:


> whats acid house?


Music mate... came around in about 1986 and transformed the british dance scene. Became pretty big by 88 but wasn't popular until the press got hold of it and demonised it as they do with just about all sub culture efforts. Toss pots what they are. It just went crap after that...


----------



## snowgoose

Evening all 

How's everyone?


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> wow, they're damn good


Go on you tube and look at a tune called humanoid by stakker, that's what tickled my interest when I were a lad, that and where's your child by bam bam. 2 classics...


----------



## kris74

snowgoose said:


> Evening all
> 
> How's everyone?


Acidic......!


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Evening all
> 
> How's everyone?


hey jake.
i'm feeling dancey after kris said about that music 



kris74 said:


> Go on you tube and look at a tune called humanoid by stakker, that's what tickled my interest when I were a lad, that and where's your child by bam bam. 2 classics...


loveit 
notice how now-a-days music is just old stuff being spat back up ?


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> aye, school. not got long left now, i'm sending my application off for an animal management course at college tomorrow hopefully
> 
> i'm dead tired too
> 
> you been up to anything ?!


Ooohhh that'll be good  

I've been moving :devil:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Ooohhh that'll be good
> 
> I've been moving :devil:


hopefully 

nice, room for more spids ? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

since we're on the subject of old music... tricky disco.. what a good song. i just found this.


----------



## snowgoose

kris74 said:


> Acidic......!


Hmm, not my choice in music if it must be said, but each to their own 



spinnin_tom said:


> hey jake.
> i'm feeling dancey after kris said about that music


Just don't start dancing 

Something totally random 






And a cool blog I stumbled across today;

365 SPIDERS


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> hopefully
> 
> nice, room for more spids ? :lol2:


Good luck to you getting in  

Nope  not allowed as I've moved back in to mums and she's aracnaphobic I'm lucky she let me bring this lot back :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

jake, i won't dance too much

you just reminded me (somehow) that i need to take a picture of my new anery corn tomorrow. i'm taking a pic one day (wednesday) a week for the whole year to see how it changes 

that blog is neat


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> hey jake.
> i'm feeling dancey after kris said about fat music
> 
> 
> 
> loveit
> notice how now-a-days music is just old stuff being spat back up ?


Depends where you look mate. I listen to a lot of Shpongle and younger brother. OTT with his unique style of Asian dub, jah wobble did a good Chinese dub tour a few year ago. Worth looking up if your looking for something different. Have a look at the vids on you tube of the mask changes. Totally mind blowing and really good sounds as well. I loved it....!


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> Depends where you look mate. I listen to a lot of Shpongle and younger brother. OTT with his unique style of Asian dub, jah wobble did a good Chinese dub tour a few year ago. Worth looking up if your looking for something different. Have a look at the vids on you tube of the mask changes. Totally mind blowing and really good sounds as well. I loved it....!


asian dub ?
weird, i might have to check that out : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> asian dub ?
> weird, i might have to check that out : victory:


Oi! you going to hadlow?


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Oi! you going to hadlow?


afraid not 
i'm going to have to put up with the "people" at mid kent. it's only about half an hour from me and hadlow is an hour and a half, in a car..


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> afraid not
> i'm going to have to put up with the "people" at mid kent. it's only about half an hour from me and hadlow is an hour and a half, in a car..


ahh thought you was going to join me and the rest of the 'awesome' hadlow lot :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> ahh thought you was going to join me and the rest of the 'awesome' hadlow lot :whistling2:


i was gonna, but it's so far away


----------



## spinnin_tom

spinnin_tom - What do you like about me? | Spillit.me

be nice


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i was gonna, but it's so far away


I'm sure there is one in rochester? what one was you going to go to? tunbridge? or mottingham?


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I'm sure there is one in rochester? what one was you going to go to? tunbridge? or mottingham?


it was gonna be the hadlow one. it was closest i think.. mid kent is far closer though, so it'll be more convenient. it's not much difference plus i know somebody who works there apparently :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> it was gonna be the hadlow one. it was closest i think.. mid kent is far closer though, so it'll be more convenient. it's not much difference plus i know somebody who works there apparently :lol2:


surely the rochester one is exceedingly close? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> surely the rochester one is exceedingly close? :lol2:


i'm sure there's not one in rochester, though /


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm sure there's not one in rochester, though /


ahh sorry it was canterbury :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> ahh sorry it was canterbury :lol2:


:lol2: and that's an hour away at least, on bus or if i get a scootery type thing


----------



## Brandan Smith

how is everyone.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shandy said:


> how is everyone.


tired.

i hate school days


----------



## Brandan Smith

spinnin_tom said:


> tired.
> 
> i hate school days


 
lol been up since five going for a 10 mile run soon then , see what today brings


----------



## spinnin_tom

hey rfukers.
i know some of you don't know me , but after talking to me online, can y'all list some of my good features.. if it's possible ?
it's for my personal statement


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> hey rfukers.
> i know some of you don't know me , but after talking to me online, can y'all list some of my good features.. if it's possible ?
> it's for my personal statement


No.....


----------



## JustJack

Shandy said:


> lol been up since five going for a 10 mile run soon then , see what today brings


10 mile run?! :lol2:

Gotta start running again now my foot is better


----------



## Spider jake

spinnin_tom said:


> hey rfukers.
> i know some of you don't know me , but after talking to me online, can y'all list some of my good features.. if it's possible ?
> it's for my personal statement


I don't really think that anyone can really know you very well from of a reptile forum tbh :L! why don't you ask your best friend or somthing? or your mum !


----------



## Brandan Smith

Trootle said:


> 10 mile run?! :lol2:
> 
> Gotta start running again now my foot is better


 
ii like my running just bringing miles bck up slowly,using new balance minmus so totally different running form calves killing lol.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Spider jake said:


> I don't really think that anyone can really know you very well from of a reptile forum tbh :L! why don't you ask your best friend or somthing? or your mum !


thanks jon, you're amazing.

i made some attributes up lol.. apparently i'm good in a team, i have good social skills and can complete a range of work using varied media


----------



## Brandan Smith

spinnin_tom said:


> thanks jon, you're amazing.
> 
> i made some attributes up lol.. apparently i'm good in a team, i have good social skills and can complete a range of work using varied media


 i wouldnt say your good in a team your too pig headed and dont listen , but when your not been a :censor: you give pretty good advice if that helps,and you a good post count spammer :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shandy said:


> i wouldnt say your good in a team your too pig headed and dont listen , but when your not been a :censor: you give pretty good advice if that helps,and you a good post count spammer :lol2:


thanks, i think :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Shandy said:


> ii like my running just bringing miles bck up slowly,using new balance minmus so totally different running form calves killing lol.


Yeah same 

Was running every evening, to get my stamina up and work it around my asthma, but my ankle got fecked on a trampoline, so trying to get started again


----------



## Brandan Smith

what you think of the new balance mate i love them you done any trails in them yet .


----------



## Paul c 1

Shandy said:


> i wouldnt say your good in a team your too pig headed and dont listen , but when your not been a :censor: you give pretty good advice if that helps,and you a good post count spammer :lol2:


 
Haha that made me LOL ..... don't hold anything back Brandan :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

Paul c 1 said:


> Haha that made me LOL ..... don't hold anything back Brandan :lol2:


 :no1:

Only been honest lol, i cant say much im pretty much same,Ill know there right and still argue im right lol :bash:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shandy said:


> :no1:
> 
> Only been honest lol, i cant say much im pretty much same,Ill know there right and still argue im right lol :bash:


aye, that's it though
if you had said "oh tom, i love you and the sun shines out of your (genus of feral donkey) then i'd think you're a bit of a cock to be honest. :lol2:

i do love arguing, but i don't mean to get into arguments, like on the rfuk facebook page lol


----------



## snasha_d

Hey people :2thumb:

How are we all?? 

Does anybody want a 3 seater leather sofa and a triple wardrobe??


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Hey people :2thumb:
> 
> How are we all??
> 
> Does anybody want a 3 seater leather sofa and a triple wardrobe??


hey shelley 
i'm great thanks

how much is postage ?


----------



## Brandan Smith

triple wardrobe ... will it convert too keep ts in or reptiles?


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening all!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shandy said:


> triple wardrobe ... will it convert too keep ts in or reptiles?


just my thoughts.. miss shelley is wayyy too far though



Jonb1982 said:


> Evening all!


ola senor


----------



## ojo

Evening all


----------



## spinnin_tom

*OUCH*

i got lazy.. missed out the part where you heat up python food. naturally, he went for the strongest heatsource, me



















completely my own fault, naturally. he was just in food mode, so i can't be mad at him. i did swear at him though lol


----------



## Jonb1982

Its only a few pin pricks you big girls blouse!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Its only a few pin pricks you big girls blouse!


still bloody hurt . :whip:
:lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> hey shelley
> i'm great thanks
> 
> how much is postage ?


Hey Tom 

ermm postage is expensive soooo will be pick up only unless petrol is paid :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Shandy said:


> triple wardrobe ... will it convert too keep ts in or reptiles?


If you would like to convert it you can :lol2: but im not allowed 


ojo said:


> Evening all


Hi Ian :flrt:


----------



## ojo

snasha_d said:


> Hi Ian :flrt:


Hey Shelley :flrt: how are you doing me lovely?


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Hey Shelley :flrt: how are you doing me lovely?


I'm doing amazingly  thank you! how are sweetness :flrt:


----------



## ojo

Im great thank you  Whats your lovely self been upto apart from moving?


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> *OUCH*
> 
> i got lazy.. missed out the part where you heat up python food. naturally, he went for the strongest heatsource, me
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> completely my own fault, naturally. he was just in food mode, so i can't be mad at him. i did swear at him though lol


It's just a flesh wound....!


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Im great thank you  Whats your lovely self been upto apart from moving?image


Moving and getting mother acustomed to my beautiful creatures 

What have you been upto??

Whats the image??


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> *OUCH*
> 
> i got lazy.. missed out the part where you heat up python food. naturally, he went for the strongest heatsource, me
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> completely my own fault, naturally. he was just in food mode, so i can't be mad at him. i did swear at him though lol


I've had bigger cuts from shaving :lol2:


----------



## ojo

No idea what the image was lol!

aww she should learn to appreciate such beauty 

geez Tyler, you cat must have a shard tounge then


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> No idea what the image was lol!
> 
> aww she should learn to appreciate such beauty
> 
> geez Tyler, you cat must have a shard tounge then


oh ok then :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I'm working on it  hopefully she will soon give in and let me have more T's :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> geez Tyler, you cat must have a shard tounge then


I do not shave my face with a pussy :gasp:


----------



## ojo

Haha how come Tyler? Tom not live near you... Bazinga!

Just show her your GBB and she will be like "awwww its so pretty"


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Haha how come Tyler? Tom not live near you... Bazinga!
> 
> Just show her your GBB and she will be like "awwww its so pretty"


She barely steps foot in my room :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

Morning all !, time too rack up the miles!!


----------



## ojo

Afternoon Buddy, Hope your run was kind to you,

Now to hit the gym for a 2 hour session before work  going for a 200kg squat today


----------



## geckodelta

Hey guys


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Hey guys


What about girls??? 

Haha hi Callum :flrt:


----------



## Brandan Smith

ojo said:


> Afternoon Buddy, Hope your run was kind to you,
> 
> Now to hit the gym for a 2 hour session before work  going for a 200kg squat today


 
Was a good one today mate, only about Miles but started using coconut water recommend anyone who runs too use it,tastes nice chilled as well!

How did the squat go? : victory:


----------



## ojo

Coconut water sounds weird lol, you building the miles back up nicely then mate?

Aye was good, could only do 1 then had to resort back to 175kg but overall good work out cheers


----------



## JustJack

200kg squat, thats really good!


----------



## ojo

May be good Trootle, but boy does it hurt haha


----------



## JustJack

Hahah I bet 

40 minutes with my weights (which aren't much atm as going up in weight slowly) is a killer, but only for a few minutes after :lol2:


----------



## ojo

thats the best method (trick i was told, if you can do ten bicep curls, bench presses or whatever, and you can feel the burn, your lifting too much, start with small weights and doo them till your arms, legs, stomach go dead and keep doing it for a week or two untill it take longer for them to go dead, then move up the weight a little)

too many people try huge weight thinking itll take less time to get muscles when infact, it takes longer, and hurts a hell of a lot more.

Lol my legs were like jelly after the 1x200kg then 5x175kg, driving home after the session was...eh... fun? Lol


----------



## JustJack

ojo said:


> thats the best method (trick i was told, if you can do ten bicep curls, bench presses or whatever, and you can feel the burn, your lifting too much, start with small weights and doo them till your arms, legs, stomach go dead and keep doing it for a week or two untill it take longer for them to go dead, then move up the weight a little)
> 
> too many people try huge weight thinking itll take less time to get muscles when infact, it takes longer, and hurts a hell of a lot more.
> 
> Lol my legs were like jelly after the 1x200kg then 5x175kg, driving home after the session was...eh... fun? Lol


Yeah I am on 20kg atm (not alot I know), thats on the barbell, then 15kg on each on the dumbells 

Been doing it for a few days, properly this week, by recording what and how many reps/sets I do.

Starting to notice a improvement on my arms!

Goign up by a few kg's next week 

And fuuun! :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Doesnt matter if its a small amount to other people mate, just as long as your comfortable doing them, no point killing yourself just to get the approval of others.

i really need to work on my abdoman, no matter what i do and what i eat thats where all my fat is stored  last year i was up to just shy of 900 sit ups a day and i still look like im carrying around my spare wheel


----------



## JustJack

ojo said:


> Doesnt matter if its a small amount to other people mate, just as long as your comfortable doing them, no point killing yourself just to get the approval of others.
> 
> i really need to work on my abdoman, no matter what i do and what i eat thats where all my fat is stored  last year i was up to just shy of 900 sit ups a day and i still look like im carrying around my spare wheel


Yeah its good enough for me!

Your not the only one, I gotta burn the excess layer of fat, so from next week running everyday then cardio 

Just find it boring 

And 900?! Fecking hell :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Well it wasnt 900 at the one go lol.

Its soo annoying, and i cant run to save my life haha, its soo boring its unreal!

arent you a young'n anyway?


----------



## Brandan Smith

ojo said:


> Coconut water sounds weird lol, you building the miles back up nicely then mate?
> 
> Aye was good, could only do 1 then had to resort back to 175kg but overall good work out cheers


 ye pal 175kg is a epic weight too set!
im wanting too do a nice ultra this year or end 60-80miler.


----------



## ojo

Seriously! 60-80 miles? I respect you for being able to achieve that!


----------



## JustJack

60 miles..... :gasp:


----------



## Brandan Smith

Thats my goal got to build back upto about 50mile a week


----------



## Brandan Smith

Anyway people ive got my stunning gf asleep on my arm lol so im guessing thats my Q too sleep ! chau good night!


----------



## JustJack

Afternoon


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Afternoon


Bonjour and hello ppl!


----------



## Dee_Williams

have you lot killed the thread??


----------



## kris74

There is no thread here, it's merely a figment of an over worked imagination.... This is a tank forum.


----------



## ojo

kris74 said:


> There is no thread here, it's merely a figment of an over worked imagination.... This is a tank forum.


Hahah :no1:

the only reason it could have been killed is due to others being lazy and not exercising :whip:


----------



## kris74

ojo said:


> Hahah :no1:
> 
> the only reason it could have been killed is due to others being lazy and not exercising :whip:


I'm back to iaido after almost a year out. This week wasnt so bad but 2 sessions last week killed me dead, it wasn't good. 4 hours in 2 days of going from kneeling to standing, kneeling, standing. My legs were burning for days....!


----------



## geckodelta

Oh my god guys :whip: stop talking about exercising :devil:


----------



## JustJack

No :whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

guess who's back ?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> guess who's back ?


shaddy?


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> shaddy?


oh, guess you didn't miss me for 3 days :'(


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> oh, guess you didn't miss me for 3 days :'(


Welcome back lol


----------



## kris74

ANyone watching Man vs Food on Dave? This guy is my new hero!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Welcome back lol


thaanks :flrt:



kris74 said:


> ANyone watching Man vs Food on Dave? This guy is my new hero!


nope, i'm watching country tracks :blush:


----------



## Moonstone

kris74 said:


> ANyone watching Man vs Food on Dave? This guy is my new hero!


Lol, He's brilliant! I just finished watching it too. Originating from the states, I can relate to seeing these size portions of food! :no1:


----------



## Dr3d

Moonstone said:


> Lol, He's brilliant! I just finished watching it too. Originating from the states, I can relate to seeing these size portions of food! :no1:


 
hahaha you should hear her AWWWW I miss that OWWWW I want one a them... it's shameful :2thumb: mention Tacobell an see what happens lol it's a secret weapon when she winds me up, just slip in tacobell somewhere in the convo ....


----------



## spinnin_tom

Ihop.. this place is like i don't even know. it's a breakfast buffet, but they do sweets, pizza and all that stuff.. it's mad to see what some of those fatties eat :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Moonstone said:


> Lol, He's brilliant! I just finished watching it too. Originating from the states, I can relate to seeing these size portions of food! :no1:


Yer man, he's pretty cool. Enjoy him while you can because there's one man who's gonna be in a box very soon..... A big massive box at that!

Did you see the big burger challenge he did with a bunch of other people and the burger won. That was the biggest burger in the world I think. Absolutely phenomonal.... I'd love to eat my way from east to west. I reckon I could get my name on a wall of fame somewhere :blush:

Are you Mrs Dr3d? I assume you are after reading the comment below yours. Hello


----------



## Moonstone

kris74 said:


> Yer man, he's pretty cool. Enjoy him while you can because there's one man who's gonna be in a box very soon..... A big massive box at that!
> 
> Did you see the big burger challenge he did with a bunch of other people and the burger won. That was the biggest burger in the world I think. Absolutely phenomonal.... I'd love to eat my way from east to west. I reckon I could get my name on a wall of fame somewhere :blush:
> 
> Are you Mrs Dr3d? I assume you are after reading the comment below yours. Hello


Yes, I am and hello right back at ya! Yeah, I know he can't eat this way for too long. As yummy as the food looks to me, the main thought running through my mind is "all that cholesterol!" I've seen him do a few burger challenges and burger won, lol. If you had a chance to taste the food east to west in the states, I definitely think you have a chance of getting your name on a wall somewhere, there's so many cuisines to enjoy. :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## Moonstone

Trootle said:


> Hello


Hello *waving*


----------



## JustJack

Moonstone said:


> Hello *waving*


Hello!

Your Noel's OH right? 

Oh *waves back* :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

hello peoples :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening chums!


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening chums!


Evening there fella


----------



## JustJack

Hahaha Zumba Fitness on Kinect with the family.. Thats tiring :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> Hahaha Zumba Fitness on Kinect with the family.. Thats tiring :lol2:


Jack 

how are you Mr. dude :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> Jack
> 
> how are you Mr. dude :lol2:


Shelley isn't it? Or am I going mad? :lol2:

I am good thanks 

How are you dudette? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

look what just came :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Evening Peeps


----------



## JustJack

ello Jake


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> Shelley isn't it? Or am I going mad? :lol2:
> 
> I am good thanks
> 
> How are you dudette? :lol2:


It is indeedy  (as stated below :Na_Na_Na_Na

glad to hear you're good :no1:

I am bloody awesome thank you : victory:


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> It is indeedy  (as stated below :Na_Na_Na_Na
> 
> glad to hear you're good :no1:
> 
> I am bloody awesome thank you : victory:


Ohh didnt look in your sig :blush: :lol2:

Ooooh why so awesome?


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> Ohh didnt look in your sig :blush: :lol2:
> 
> Ooooh why so awesome?


bless ya hun :2thumb:

I'm awesome for many a reason! 

I'm getting a roast dinner cooked for me too :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> bless ya hun :2thumb:
> 
> I'm awesome for many a reason!
> 
> I'm getting a roast dinner cooked for me too :flrt:


Hehe awesome 

Home time in a bit! (At my dad's atm)

Get to see all the reps and critters  Been 2 loong days :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> Hehe awesome
> 
> Home time in a bit! (At my dad's atm)
> 
> Get to see all the reps and critters  Been 2 loong days :lol2:


 N'aww you've missed all your animals then :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> N'aww you've missed all your animals then :flrt:


Yup :lol2:

It's quite embarrassing when you are the only oen in your family that can actually do the latino style dancing :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> Yup :lol2:
> 
> It's quite embarrassing when you are the only oen in your family that can actually do the latino style dancing :lol2:


Nice :eek4:


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> Nice :eek4:


Haha zumba on the Kinect 

My dad got it for my step mum yesterday 

Was pretyy easy :lol2:


----------



## Moonstone

Trootle said:


> Haha *zumba on the Kinect*
> 
> My dad got it for my step mum yesterday
> 
> Was pretyy easy :lol2:


My daughter wants to get this. Is it as good/fun as it looks?


----------



## JustJack

Moonstone said:


> My daughter wants to get this. Is it as good/fun as it looks?


Its harrrd 

:lol2:

But it is good, makes you sweat after a while :lol2:


----------



## Moonstone

Trootle said:


> Was pretyy easy :lol2:





Trootle said:


> Its harrrd
> 
> :lol2:


 
:lol2:, ok....which is it? She's gonna drag me in on this activity too, so I need to be prepared.


----------



## JustJack

Moonstone said:


> :lol2:, ok....which is it? She's gonna drag me in on this activity too, so I need to be prepared.


Doh -.- Stupid me :lol2:

Well the actual 4/5minute dances are hard, fast, and you have to get the moves right..

But the 1-2 tutorial dance classes are pretty, easy  

Well it was for me as I got the moves easily


----------



## Moonstone

Sounds good to me.


----------



## JustJack

Moonstone said:


> Sounds good to me.


Yeah worth it


----------



## spinnin_tom

spinnin_tom said:


> aye, that's it though
> if you had said "oh tom, i love you and the sun shines out of your (genus of feral donkey) then i'd think you're a bit of a cock to be honest. :lol2:
> 
> i do love arguing, but i don't mean to get into arguments, like on the rfuk facebook page lol


do you lot see the red card by this, or is it just me ?


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> do you lot see the red card by this, or is it just me ?


Yes, an Ass isn't a Genus :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Yes, an Ass isn't a Genus :lol2:


*confused* :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

You said:



> the sun shines out of your (genus of feral donkey)


If you meant Ass, an Ass isn't a genus. That's the red card :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> You said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you meant Ass, an Ass isn't a genus. That's the red card :lol2:


oh 

i assumed it was a genus because there are a few different "types" of asses. i thought 

apparently, it's a sub-genus


aah well. tom odell = stupid mug


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> aah well. tom odell = stupid mug


Nice to know Tom learned something since I have been away 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Nice to know Tom learned something since I have been away
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


SHUUUTUP you :whip:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> SHUUUTUP you :whip:


Make me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

Fight!!


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Fight!!


Not really 

I doubt Tom could fight his way out of a wet paper bag :lol:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Not really
> 
> I doubt Tom could fight his way out of a wet paper bag :lol:
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You should get out the comedy sumo suits and wrestle it out..... winner gets a years suppy of madras, kindly sponsored by the snowgoose...


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> look what just came :whistling2:
> 
> image


Hey lovely people! I see we have a new person in off topic! 
:welcome: Moonstone! 
what has everyone been up to?


----------



## Moonstone

geckodelta said:


> Hey lovely people! I see we have a new person in off topic!
> :welcome: Moonstone!
> what has everyone been up to?


Thank you kindly!


----------



## geckodelta

Moonstone said:


> Thank you kindly!


No problem :2thumb:
You ok??


----------



## Moonstone

geckodelta said:


> No problem :2thumb:
> You ok??


Yeah, doin' good. The day's work is done, belly's are full, dishes are done and feet are up!! :2thumb: And you?


----------



## spinnin_tom

callum- you quoted my post ?!


----------



## geckodelta

Moonstone said:


> Yeah, doin' good. The day's work is done, belly's are full, dishes are done and feet are up!! :2thumb: And you?


Pretty much the same! although I didn't clean and dishes :Na_Na_Na_Na:
had my first day of work experience for my college today, T'was bloody hard work! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> callum- you quoted my post ?!


Oh yeah! Thats a beauty mate! :2thumb:


----------



## 8and6

Moonstone said:


> Yeah, doin' good. The day's work is done, belly's are full, dishes are done and feet are up!! :2thumb: And you?


Ullo Mrs N 

keep an eye on this lot for me will you? :lol2: if anyone gets out of line.....slap 'em! : victory:

PS, remind the second in command not to forget tomorrow will you?


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> Ullo Mrs N
> 
> keep an eye on this lot for me will you? :lol2: if anyone gets out of line.....slap 'em! : victory:
> 
> PS, *remind the second in command not to forget tomorrow will you?*


I wasn't aware we had anything planned for tomorrow hun? :whistling2:
and we are not that bad!


----------



## Moonstone

geckodelta said:


> Pretty much the same! although I didn't clean and dishes :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> had my first day of work experience for my college today, T'was bloody hard work! :lol2:


Thing is, I'm a landscaper by day then when I walk thru the door, mum/housewife mode kicks in.  What work experience are you doing? 



[email protected] said:


> Ullo Mrs N
> 
> keep an eye on this lot for me will you? :lol2: if anyone gets out of line.....slap 'em! : victory:
> 
> PS, remind the second in command not to forget tomorrow will you?


Hello you! No worries there my friend, should be fun (rubs hands together muahahahaha!). :lol2:
Dred said he's on it, but I'll give him a friendly reminder in the morn. :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Moonstone said:


> Thing is, I'm a landscaper by day then when I walk thru the door, mum/housewife mode kicks in.  What work experience are you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello you! No worries there my friend, should be fun (rubs hands together muahahahaha!). :lol2:
> Dred said he's on it, but I'll give him a friendly reminder in the morn. :2thumb:


Doing it with sky birds of prey  
My friend works there and he has been mentoring me over the last few months so I'm just doing it with him :2thumb: hard work though! :lol2:


----------



## Moonstone

geckodelta said:


> Doing it with sky birds of prey
> My friend works there and he has been mentoring me over the last few months so I'm just doing it with him :2thumb: hard work though! :lol2:


Wow, that sounds very interesting.....I like birds of prey, beautiful creatures. I don't doubt for a second it's hard though. I hope it all goes well for you : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

Moonstone said:


> Wow, that sounds very interesting.....I like birds of prey, beautiful creatures. I don't doubt for a second it's hard though. I hope it all goes well for you : victory:


Thanks  the actual birds aren't to hard at all.. its more the cleaning of the aviaries and the mews that are a killer! I'm not even old and I'm aching like a good'un :lol2:


----------



## Moonstone

geckodelta said:


> Thanks  the actual birds aren't to hard at all.. its more the *cleaning of the aviaries and the mews* that are a killer! I'm not even old and I'm aching like a good'un :lol2:


Agreed....definitely the worst part!! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Moonstone said:


> Agreed....definitely the worst part!! :lol2:


It smells sooooooo bad! :crazy:


----------



## snowgoose

Afternoon,

First post in here of the day. Hmm, something brewing me thinks :|


----------



## kris74

snowgoose said:


> Afternoon,
> 
> First post in here of the day. Hmm, something brewing me thinks :|


Don't drop it in here you smelly urchin....


----------



## snowgoose

you bloody Geordies :lol2:

I meant everyone else is brewing up some sort of world domination plan, hence the lack of posts in here.

Nice try though :lol2:

Have a present


----------



## snowgoose




----------



## geckodelta

Hey :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Ello


----------



## geckodelta

You ok??? and jake that is excellent! :no1:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> You ok??? and jake that is excellent! :no1:


meh, 

Not really happy with one of the wheels, but meh :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

snowgoose said:


> meh,
> 
> Not really happy with one of the wheels, but meh :lol2:


fussy man. it looks good.


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> you bloody Geordies :lol2:
> 
> I meant everyone else is brewing up some sort of world domination plan, hence the lack of posts in here.
> 
> Nice try though :lol2:
> 
> Have a present
> 
> image


and the bidding starts at ???????? 
:lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Dee_Williams said:


> fussy man. it looks good.


Hehe, Thanks Dee.

I am very very fussy about the stuff I make / do. I'm never 100% happy and it's probably one of my downfalls but meh lol


----------



## geckodelta

it looks good jake, stop being fussy :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Its crap!..........

What we talking about by the way?


----------



## kris74

snowgoose said:


> image


Nice way to celebrate your 6000th post :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

kris74 said:


> Nice way to celebrate your 6000th post :2thumb:


haha, I never even noticed that. Best calm myself down a little I think :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

how is everyone today?


----------



## Jonb1982

geckodelta said:


> how is everyone today?


Shhhhh Holby is on!


----------



## spinnin_tom

stargazing live :notworthy:


----------



## Dee_Williams

you telly addict lot.


----------



## geckodelta

Big brother time! :flrt:


----------



## ojo

Im attempting to build a Nissan GT-R V-spec II "Núr" R34 anyone got any carbn fiber? i cant find mine for loving or money


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Im attempting to build a Nissan GT-R V-spec II "Núr" R34 anyone got any carbn fiber? i cant find mine for loving or money


Wait is this a real car or in a game ? :lol:


----------



## ojo

If it was in a game why would i be looking for my carbon fiber lmao ! ya mental


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> If it was in a game why would i be looking for my carbon fiber lmao ! ya mental


you build one and go to a reptile show, if it goes missing from the car park it is deffinatly 100% tottally not me :whistling2::blush:


----------



## kris74

I got to use the word "festooned" today...


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> I got to use the word "festooned" today...


nice made up word mate.

i'm going to festoon my bedroom with spiders :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Im attempting to build a Nissan GT-R V-spec II "Núr" R34 anyone got any carbn fiber? i cant find mine for loving or money


the new gtr or skyline ?


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> the new gtr or skyline ?


isn't one just a re-branding of the other?


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> isn't one just a re-branding of the other?


the new gtr is just the new skyline i guess.. seeing as there hasn't been a skyline in years.


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> the new gtr is just the new skyline i guess.. seeing as there hasn't been a skyline in years.


I saw an old Skyline the other day. Possibly a J reg... There used to be a GT-r out the back from my house a few years ago. Nice piece of kit... True Tokyo drift right there


----------



## Jonb1982

kris74 said:


> I saw an old Skyline the other day. Possibly a J reg... There used to be a GT-r out the back from my house a few years ago. Nice piece of kit... True Tokyo drift right there


I remember back in the day when I used to read Max Power mag, a jap bloke shipped over his Skyline, his aim was to do 200mph on a uk road, I think he got to just over 190mph on the A1 near Peterborough, 1200bhp that beast had!

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=2Td1E9_eOPk&v=2Td1E9_eOPk&gl=GB

Correction, it was a Toyota Supra, the Skyline 200mph was in Japan!


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> I saw an old Skyline the other day. Possibly a J reg... There used to be a GT-r out the back from my house a few years ago. Nice piece of kit... True Tokyo drift right there


awesome. there's a drift team at the bottom of my road, and they have a silvia spec-v it's gorgeous. it's a sort of pearly colour and it sounds fantastisch



Jonb1982 said:


> I remember back in the day when I used to read Max Power mag, a jap bloke shipped over his Skyline, his aim was to do 200mph on a uk road, I think he got to just over 190mph on the A1 near Peterborough, 1200bhp that beast had!


lol, nutter.


----------



## kris74

Jonb1982 said:


> I remember back in the day when I used to read Max Power mag, a jap bloke shipped over his Skyline, his aim was to do 200mph on a uk road, I think he got to just over 190mph on the A1 near Peterborough, 1200bhp that beast had!


They're beasts for sure mate. A good drivers car, good for getting the back end out. I think more cars should be rear wheel drive... Make it easier for us bread line earners to get some fun on the roads without having to jump in for battered auld Sierras..!


----------



## spinnin_tom

guess who it is ?


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> image
> 
> guess who it is ?


easy, Safia Farkash, wife of the deceased Colonel Gaddafi


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> easy, Safia Farkash, wife of the deceased Colonel Gaddafi


*ding ding ding ding ding sing ding*

we have a winner.

:bash:


----------



## ojo

That "guy" was the owner/founder of reknown mod company "top secret" he went all over the world attempting to do 200mph in every continent.

The new gtr (R35) is NOT a skyline, its a fat buisness-mans coupé. The skyline name died along side the R34 because they seen no need to make another "tuner" style car and only make "exotic/city" cars. The R34 was the last hoorah for the "tuner" spec and a tragic loss at that


----------



## kris74

ojo said:


> That "guy" was the owner/founder of reknown mod company "top secret" he went all over the world attempting to do 200mph in every continent.
> 
> The new gtr (R35) is NOT a skyline, its a fat buisness-mans coupé. The skyline name died along side the R34 because they seen no need to make another "tuner" style car and only make "exotic/city" cars. The R34 was the last hoorah for the "tuner" spec and a tragic loss at that


I prefer Golfs. Once my licence is clean and the write off is gone from my declaration I wouldn't mind getting hold of one for a 6 month. I reckon I could get it's limit on the A69...


----------



## 8and6

kris74 said:


> I prefer Golfs. Once my licence is clean and the write off is gone from my declaration I wouldn't mind getting hold of one for a 6 month. I reckon I could get it's limit on the A69...


you might like my old one then Kris, had it bouncing on the limiter a few times before it had to go


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> I prefer Golfs. Once my licence is clean and the write off is gone from my declaration I wouldn't mind getting hold of one for a 6 month. I reckon I could get it's limit on the A69...


speeding ?

i want a 3 series land rover or a defender.. don't really care for fast things. they look nice mind


----------



## ojo

Im waiting on getting my full 12 points in april lol (i say 12, ill only have 9 on it) then im thinking of getting either the V6 Nissan 350Z, R34 or a Mazda RX7 

If it aint jap, its crap


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Im waiting on getting my full 12 points in april lol (i say 12, ill only have 9 on it) then im thinking of getting either the V6 Nissan 350Z, R34 or a Mazda RX7
> 
> If it aint jap, its crap


the new landies are tata,so that's near enough to japan


----------



## ojo

Ok people got a bit of a problem with my P. ornata, the little guy shed last night (about 1.5inch LS now) and must have lost a foot, however, instead of a pad it looks more like a white needle withough any hair on it... it looks as if the whole pad has came off early into the molt and its already started to grow it back, but no hair has came back with it. Should i just leave it until it molts next time or is there something i should do in this situation?


----------



## snowgoose

ojo said:


> Ok people got a bit of a problem with my P. ornata, the little guy shed last night (about 1.5inch LS now) and must have lost a foot, however, instead of a pad it looks more like a white needle withough any hair on it... it looks as if the whole pad has came off early into the molt and its already started to grow it back, but no hair has came back with it. Should i just leave it until it molts next time or is there something i should do in this situation?


Any pictures?


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Ok people got a bit of a problem with my P. ornata, the little guy shed last night (about 1.5inch LS now) and must have lost a foot, however, instead of a pad it looks more like a white needle withough any hair on it... it looks as if the whole pad has came off early into the molt and its already started to grow it back, but no hair has came back with it. Should i just leave it until it molts next time or is there something i should do in this situation?


hi Ian :flrt:

This sounds like what may have happened to my h.mac, he's got this too but he is happy enough and it doesnt stop him Terrorising his food :lol2:
His leg was already like that when I got him and hoping it will be back to normal when he moults  I say he but it's only a Juvie


----------



## ojo

Hey Shelley :flrt:

well thats good to know (you know what i mean) it looks really weird :O but cause it hasnt got any hairs on it, itll make detection of pre molt somewhat easier


----------



## ojo

I could get pics when the mrs rocks up with the camera, but i may wait until sunday at the earliest as it has down some pretty neat webbing (rivaling my GBB) so i cant get a decent one until she comes out, ill try google see what comes up 



snowgoose said:


> Any pictures?


----------



## ojo

Sorry for the triple post guys,

Really terrible photoshop of what the wee guy looks like, its as if its a bone sticking out.


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Hey Shelley :flrt:
> 
> well thats good to know (you know what i mean) it looks really weird :O but cause it hasnt got any hairs on it, itll make detection of pre molt somewhat easier


How are you my little muffin?? :flrt:
My Fang V--V does awesomely well with a short leg


----------



## ojo

Im great thanks hunni :flrt: How are you cherub?

H.macs will keep running and biting untill their carapace is cut off though


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Im great thanks hunni :flrt: How are you cherub?
> 
> H.macs will keep running and biting untill their carapace is cut off though


I'm also great thanx hun :flrt:

Been upto much?

Ohh H.macs aint that bad mine is lovely  with the doors locked :lol2:


----------



## ojo

I aint been upto much lovely and dont intend to be upto much  off till monday woo!

You been up to anything exciting?

Lol H.macs are evil and should all be in secure, locked, electric fenced jails haha


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> I aint been upto much lovely and dont intend to be upto much  off till monday woo!
> 
> You been up to anything exciting?
> 
> Lol H.macs are evil and should all be in secure, locked, electric fenced jails haha


I've been upto moving :lol2: all done now 
Ohh off til monday too :no1:

They aint that bad you dont need the electric fence :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Sorry for the triple post guys,
> 
> Really terrible photoshop of what the wee guy looks like, its as if its a bone sticking out.
> 
> image


it looks like a weapon of sorts.
your spider is learning.

it's weird :L


----------



## ojo

Thats what i thought Tom, looks like a type of sword orr somthing lmao

Lol Shelley, fence just a bit too much eh?

Aww thats good, your mum must be happy your not bringing any other "weird" animals into her home


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Thats what i thought Tom, looks like a type of sword orr somthing lmao
> 
> Lol Shelley, fence just a bit too much eh?
> 
> Aww thats good, your mum must be happy your not bringing any other "weird" animals into her home


 yeah fence a lil too much :lol2:
I never really see mine tbh unless i sneak up at like 2am :whip: easier now its in my bedroom :2thumb:

She doesnt know about the MM avic sp guyana so sshhhhh its secret hahahahaha


----------



## ojo

Ooooh ah terrible lol  mind you, i did tell my mum that the guys in work bought me the ornata for xmas lol  spend way too much on animals/animal stuff


----------



## JustJack

Hey


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Ooooh ah terrible lol  mind you, i did tell my mum that the guys in work bought me the ornata for xmas lol  spend way too much on animals/animal stuff


Love it


----------



## kris74

[email protected] said:


> you might like my old one then Kris, had it bouncing on the limiter a few times before it had to go
> 
> image


I hate you so much.... :devil:

Nice car man...There's a boy along the road from me who has a nice mkIV. The engine has a serious snore to it. My licence is in terrible state at the minute and can't even insure the smallest fiesta for less than £1300 ha, total sickener right enough.

I've had a couple of GT TDi Last one was 8 year old with 148000 mile on the clock and I still had 130 out of it before I dropped my bottle on the A69..


----------



## 8and6

kris74 said:


> I hate you so much.... :devil:
> 
> Nice car man...There's a boy along the road from me who has a nice mkIV. The engine has a serious snore to it. My licence is in terrible state at the minute and can't even insure the smallest fiesta for less than £1300 ha, total sickener right enough.
> 
> I've had a couple of GT TDi Last one was 8 year old with 148000 mile on the clock and I still had 130 out of it before I dropped my bottle on the A69..


Ive been a fan of VAG for a fair few years, just got the insurance through for the A4 2.7 Quattro that got written off on holiday and now trying to tempt my ex's dad to sell me his 1985 Sport Quattro Turbo SWB but its not looking hopeful :lol2:


----------



## kris74

[email protected] said:


> Ive been a fan of VAG for a fair few years, just got the insurance through for the A4 2.7 Quattro that got written off on holiday and now trying to tempt my ex's dad to sell me his 1985 Sport Quattro Turbo SWB but its not looking hopeful :lol2:


That's tight, he could at least do the decent thing and let you have it...! My mate's brother got a nice 2.9! Corrado a few month ago. Pretty low miles from VW owners club in Antrim for £1800. Total steal and pristine condition. I want it but the same rules apply as they do with you... :devil:


----------



## kris74

I was looking for the tune off the new lynx advert and this was the 1st hit.... How very bizarre that people would feel so strongly about a calendar date that hints at the end of the world when ironically that civilisation is actually dead now anyway....Sure it was the end of the world for the Mayans long before 2012...?

new lynx 2012 advert


----------



## JustJack

Booooored


----------



## kris74

Trootle said:


> Booooored


Go and have a laugh on that link in my last post. There truly are some silly people in this world...


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> Booooored


get something to do then 

or, have a car;









No? Ok, how about a new belt?









:lol: Sorry I'm bored to now lol


----------



## JustJack

kris74 said:


> Go and have a laugh on that link in my last post. There truly are some silly people in this world...


:lol2: :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> get something to do then
> 
> or, have a car;
> image
> 
> No? Ok, how about a new belt?
> image
> 
> :lol: Sorry I'm bored to now lol
> image


Only so much sit ups and weights I can take :lol2:

And that car is goood


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> get something to do then
> 
> or, have a car;
> image
> 
> No? Ok, how about a new belt?
> image
> 
> :lol: Sorry I'm bored to now lol
> image


do one with a land rover :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> do one with a land rover :whistling2:


maybe I will do somewhen


----------



## geckodelta

Hey :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

HAI 

not long 'til seas

callum- look at my retarded kingsnake

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7K7VtKpEC78&feature=related


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> HAI
> 
> not long 'til seas
> 
> callum- look at my retarded kingsnake
> 
> Escobar, king snake eating - YouTube


That really is a fail :lol2:
My corn took its third feed with me last night, once again gone in a few seconds :lol2: wondering when i should start feeding it two pinkies as they aren't even leaving a bump :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> That really is a fail :lol2:
> My corn took its third feed with me last night, once again gone in a few seconds :lol2: wondering when i should start feeding it two pinkies as they aren't even leaving a bump :2thumb:


yeah, he's not the smartest. he's not all there lol
i'd put the corn on two pinkies then


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah, he's not the smartest. he's not all there lol
> i'd put the corn on two pinkies then


aww he is just a special snake :whistling2:
and will do :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam

Wish I was going Seas.


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Wish I was going Seas.


you never come here anymore, you left us :whip:
I text you the other night just to check you were still breathing :devil:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> aww he is just a special snake :whistling2:
> and will do :2thumb:


special? let's roll with that.




vivalabam said:


> Wish I was going Seas.


 why you not going ?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> special? let's roll with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why you not going ?


yes special :no1:


----------



## JustJack

Ello


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Ello


Hey mate


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Hey mate


Hey Callum, how are you?


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Hey Callum, how are you?


good thanks, gotta bake a cake in a minute.. can't be bothered :lol2: you?


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> good thanks, gotta bake a cake in a minute.. can't be bothered :lol2: you?


Fun :lol2: I'm good thanks


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Fun :lol2: I'm good thanks


I know, its not even a euphemism :lol2: I'm actually baking a cake :devil:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> I know, its not even a euphemism :lol2: I'm actually baking a cake :devil:


I know :lol2: that's why I said fun sarcastically haha

SEAS next Sunday


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> I know :lol2: that's why I said fun sarcastically haha
> 
> SEAS next Sunday


is it? Bloody hell I'm supposed to be going there :lol2: better start looking up how to get there :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> is it? Bloody hell I'm supposed to be going there :lol2: better start looking up how to get there :whistling2:


Yeah week tommorow!


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Yeah week tommorow!


Better check the train times :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Better check the train times :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Moonstone

Happy Sunday all!!! :2thumb:


----------



## snasha_d

Hey people :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Moonstone said:


> Happy Sunday all!!! :2thumb:


heeey 


snasha_d said:


> Hey people :flrt:


hallo !


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> heeey
> 
> hallo !


Hey Tom you ok?


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Hey Tom you ok?


i am indeed 
just ate a cheese sandwich too fast lol

you okay?!


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> i am indeed
> just ate a cheese sandwich too fast lol
> 
> you okay?!


You must've been hungry to eat it that fast :O

I'm good ta just waiting for my roast lunch


----------



## geckodelta

Rawr! hmmm I have a spare £45... what should i buy with it? :lol2:


----------



## 8and6

geckodelta said:


> Rawr! hmmm I have a spare £45... what should i buy with it? :lol2:



10 regalis slings with a couple of cambridgei thrown in for good measure, lol


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Rawr! hmmm I have a spare £45... what should i buy with it? :lol2:


Save it for SEAS?


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> 10 regalis slings with a couple of cambridgei thrown in for good measure, lol


Im tempted :lol2:


Trootle said:


> Save it for SEAS?


hmmm Im not good at saving


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Im tempted :lol2:
> 
> 
> hmmm Im not good at saving


Its not really saving, its putting it in a draweror something and not touching it for a week?


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Rawr! hmmm I have a spare £45... what should i buy with it? :lol2:


cpr have kingsnakes- florida, eastern chain etc. also, rat snakes and house snakes

or save it 'til sunday


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> Rawr! hmmm I have a spare £45... what should i buy with it? :lol2:


A lovely little Opistophthalmus lamorali


----------



## callum b

snowgoose said:


> A lovely little Opistophthalmus lamorali


Has she finally popped Jake  ??


----------



## snowgoose

callum b said:


> Has she finally popped Jake  ??


sadly not dude, she has thinned a little so maybe she was just very very fat.


----------



## spinnin_tom

aww, hopefully she has babies brewin'


----------



## geckodelta

I decided I'm going to get a couple of leaches :lol2: and a king.. not sure which one yet though! :flrt:


----------



## callum b

snowgoose said:


> sadly not dude, she has thinned a little so maybe she was just very very fat.


Ahhh man. Is she eating at all?? And if your selling her I have a very lonely male who would love a night with a lady scorpion lol.


----------



## snowgoose

callum b said:


> Ahhh man. Is she eating at all?? And if your selling her I have a very lonely male who would love a night with a lady scorpion lol.


nope, she hasn't eaten much at all really for a few months.

I may sell her soon, will give you a shout if I do.


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I decided I'm going to get a couple of leaches :lol2: and a king.. not sure which one yet though! :flrt:


good call. if i get birthday money, my eye is on a trinket or a milk


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> good call. if i get birthday money, my eye is on a trinket or a milk


Had a sinolian milk before, T'was awesome.. mine was very viv defensive though :devil:


----------



## callum b

Mines not a massive eater either. It maybe takes 1 or 2 crickets a month. 

Is it possible she may have given birth and munched the babies straight away??

Geckodelta, where on earth can buy leaches from lol??


----------



## snowgoose

Well, I wouldn't even say mine eats that much :lol:

I guess it's possible, but she's still a little "chunky" and I'd expect her to be thinner if she has given birth and munched them.


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Had a sinolian milk before, T'was awesome.. mine was very viv defensive though :devil:


defensive = good though


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> defensive = good though


Yep, well its fun :lol2:


callum b said:


> Mines not a massive eater either. It maybe takes 1 or 2 crickets a month.
> 
> Is it possible she may have given birth and munched the babies straight away??
> 
> Geckodelta, where on earth can buy leaches from lol??


there are some on the classifieds! :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

wondering what king to get :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> wondering what king to get :2thumb:


desert , eastern chain, florida, baja cape.. or not. unlucky lol

or get a milk?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> desert , eastern chain, florida, baja cape.. or not. unlucky lol
> 
> or get a milk?


My budget is now £90  I will take a look


----------



## spinnin_tom

get a pueblan milk then 

have a look at the ow rats too


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> desert , eastern chain, florida, baja cape.. or not. unlucky lol
> 
> or get a milk?





spinnin_tom said:


> get a pueblan milk then
> 
> have a look at the ow rats too


Milks can be a little skittish mate, for a king I would go for a florida a mexican black  or as tom suggested have a look at some rat snakes


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Milks can be a little skittish mate, for a king I would go for a florida a mexican black  or as tom suggested have a look at some rat snakes


does he want something calm ?

forget about euro/asian rats then lol


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> does he want something calm ?
> 
> forget about euro/asian rats then lol


 Nah I have heard most euro/asian rat snakes come with a healthly dose of man the :censor: up :whistling2:

He'll be fine :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Nah I have heard most euro/asian rat snakes come with a healthly dose of man the :censor: up :whistling2:
> 
> He'll be fine :Na_Na_Na_Na:


if i get another snake, i'm getting a radiated rat.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> if i get another snake, i'm getting a radiated rat.


I held one in my local and it was so awesome :lol:

I was standing still and it was striking at my face, I wanted it was soooo cute


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I held one in my local and it was so awesome :lol:
> 
> I was standing still and it was striking at my face, I wanted it was soooo cute


i had one reserved and everything, apparent;y somebody had already reserved it.. which means they forgot lol


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i had one reserved and everything, apparent;y somebody had already reserved it.. which means they forgot lol


Fail :gasp:

There were some for sale on here a little while back :hmm:


----------



## ojo

Just looked into my Aphonopelma sp. "New River" tank and she has made a very nice molting mat and is on her back  woo shes gonna be at least 5 inches LS


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Just looked into my Aphonopelma sp. "New River" tank and she has made a very nice molting mat and is on her back  woo shes gonna be at least 5 inches LS


wooo. i've got one more Sericopelma sp. "Santa Catalina" to molt. they grow loads


----------



## ojo

Well i was under the impression Aphonopelmas grow realllllllllllllllllly slowly so im surprised :O i just moved her tank around today as well and gave it a wee spray :O im so nervous, every other molt has happened when ive not expected it/not there to see it, but she has literally just turned over  i hope shes ok..


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Well i was under the impression Aphonopelmas grow realllllllllllllllllly slowly so im surprised :O i just moved her tank around today as well and gave it a wee spray :O im so nervous, every other molt has happened when ive not expected it/not there to see it, but she has literally just turned over  i hope shes ok..


should be okay 

i lost my obt colony of spiderlings.. i was at my dads so they missed 2 days of misting- they all molted literally that weekend and got stuck


----------



## ojo

Aww that sucks man :O funny how people are scared of them, even although they are all quite fragile :O


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Aww that sucks man :O funny how people are scared of them, even although they are all quite fragile :O


i know, they just act big :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Haha "Spiders-the new chav, act all big and scary untill you put a cup over them" :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

:2thumb::gasp::gasp::gasp::2thumb:


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> :2thumb::gasp::gasp::gasp::2thumb:


Welcome back from your exile brother..... :2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum

In it to win it ay shabba!!!!! :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## kris74

How's things mate. Not seen you in months sure? You at the piggies? Some nice pics of your ex new river in my thread in pic section. She's doing well and looking pretty  you gonna remain ban free for a while ha?


----------



## Colosseum

kris74 said:


> How's things mate. Not seen you in months sure? You at the piggies? Some nice pics of your ex new river in my thread in pic section. She's doing well and looking pretty  you gonna remain ban free for a while ha?


Been months yeah, I am on a 400 cow dairy unit now its hard work but cool wage packet, yeah I see the New River she is a good spider like to see how my old stock is developing.

Yeah I will try to stay ban free if the Mods stop ganging up on me and spanking me.


----------



## snasha_d

Hey you guys :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

Helloooooo!


----------



## spinnin_tom

hellooo.
i've not been on here much.. i got something called a lief.. or something like that.

feeding the snakes atm


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> hellooo.
> i've not been on here much.. i got something called a lief.. or something like that.
> 
> feeding the snakes atm


Ive just bought one lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Ive just bought one lol


a life or a snake ?

what'd you get ?


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> *a life or a snake ?
> *
> what'd you get ?



pmsl!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> pmsl!


hey look, it's you ?
how're you doing !!?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> a life or a snake ?
> 
> what'd you get ?


Western hoggie!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Western hoggie!


something with a nice big bark and a potent bite eh ?
i want a hoggie.. shame i already have 9 snakes :mf_dribble:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> something with a nice big bark and a potent bite eh ?
> i want a hoggie.. shame i already have 9 snakes :mf_dribble:


They are cute though and it would need ro have a real good chew on me to get those rear fangs in lol!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> They are cute though and it would need ro have a real good chew on me to get those rear fangs in lol!


aah well, it's still nice to know you have a venomous snake :devil:


----------



## Spider jake

guys please help me http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/806728-im-worried-about-my-rose.html im really worried :'(! :'(! :'(!


----------



## spinnin_tom

oh no jake. i don't know how to help, sorry boss.

and look at this-
[Ultra DeepMeditation] - Binaural Beats - YouTube
completely ruined my head.


----------



## Biggys

Evening peoples


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Evening peoples


heeeey


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> heeeey


How are you mate ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

biggys said:


> how are you mate ? :d


happy


----------



## ojo

Hellllloooo out thereee


----------



## snasha_d

Ooooohhhh not long until SEAS  

How is everybody who's around at this time?


----------



## ojo

Im around  its a pitty SEAS is so far down south  ive got £600 left from my last wage and its burning a hole in my pocket haha


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Im around  its a pitty SEAS is so far down south  ive got £600 left from my last wage and its burning a hole in my pocket haha


Ian :flrt:

I think you should use that 600 and take a trip to the south  get your butt to SEAS


----------



## ojo

Shelley :flrt: 

but its MILESSSSS away  they should really start doing shows nearer newcastle and what people like me dont have to take a day out our life to travel too and fro


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Shelley :flrt:
> 
> but its MILESSSSS away  they should really start doing shows nearer newcastle and what people like me dont have to take a day out our life to travel too and fro


How are you my sweetness??  

So what's if its miles away I gotta drive for like 2 hours to get there :devil:

You have the money so get your butt there :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ojo

Im fine thanks hunni 

A 2 hour drive is nothing lol, well nothing compared to a 7 hour drive :O

Bring SEAS up here   new petition lmao


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> Been months yeah, I am on a 400 cow dairy unit now its hard work but cool wage packet, yeah I see the New River she is a good spider like to see how my old stock is developing.
> 
> Yeah I will try to stay ban free if the Mods stop ganging up on me and spanking me.


Nice one mate. My ex works on a dairy farm up in northumberland and she loves it. Hard work right enough. I would love to do some honest hard work again like, this call centre lark is killing me, toss customers, toss staff, I hate it and am probably gonna end up on the news one day after damaging with my expensive sword ha....give me animals any day of the week. No farm jobs in the city though


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Im fine thanks hunni
> 
> A 2 hour drive is nothing lol, well nothing compared to a 7 hour drive :O
> 
> Bring SEAS up here   new petition lmao


Just Do it  

Is nothing up that way then?


----------



## spinnin_tom

i'm looking forward to seas 
there's something called bug grub.. like inverts in lollies lol. i'll try it after asking how they source their inverts.


----------



## JustJack

SEAS will be good


----------



## spinnin_tom

i've got a whole bag of these at home
Thai sweet chilli flavoured crisp shaped like Quagmire from Family Guy | eBay


----------



## callum b

£11,300?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## spinnin_tom

callum b said:


> £11,300?!?!?!?!?!?!


it's 20000 plus now o:


----------



## Dee_Williams

50k now. snort.


----------



## ojo

Removed now, obviously people were taking the micheal haha


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Removed now, obviously people were taking the micheal haha


aye.. evidentally so.


----------



## geckodelta

hey guys


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Hello


You ok?


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> You ok?


Yeah you??


----------



## Jonb1982

Eh up chums


----------



## Jonb1982

Whoops, never mind Newcastle, there is always next year


----------



## spinnin_tom

ola


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> ola


Hey ho


----------



## Spider jake

Think my T is going to die ! i dont know what to do ! been crying all night :'(


----------



## snasha_d

Well helloooooooo peoples


----------



## spinnin_tom

Spider jake said:


> Think my T is going to die ! i dont know what to do ! been crying all night :'(


oh no 
if it's something to do with movement, make an icu box.
small box, line it with tissue and wet it. put spider in there.


----------



## Jonb1982

Spider jake said:


> Think my T is going to die ! i dont know what to do ! been crying all night :'(


Pull yourself together man!!

And

Morning folks!


----------



## Moonstone

Jonb1982 said:


> Pull yourself together man!!
> 
> And
> 
> Morning folks!


Morning!! Rather.....afternoon now. lol 

Jake, keep your chin up.


----------



## Dr3d

Spider jake said:


> Think my T is going to die ! i dont know what to do ! been crying all night :'(


 
ermmmm if you are getting into spider keeping then you need to grow some  coff!!!!! balls that is..... spiders can die for lots of reasons and they do have a high mortality rate compared to other species.... hense why some have up to 2000 young in one go.... yes in captivity sometimes we give there numbers a better chance but the facts are they die... stop beating yourself up about it!!!


----------



## kris74

Jonb1982 said:


> Whoops, never mind Newcastle, there is always next year


That was a complete debacle yesterday. Was hard to tell which was the premiership team. Unfortunate deflection but still shouldve bagged a couple ourselves. No firepower, just Strolla Ameobi and Besty..... complete lack of anything without Demba Ba, gash!


----------



## Dee_Williams

Good afternoon inverty type peeps. :flrt:


----------



## billsy

kris74 said:


> That was a complete debacle yesterday. Was hard to tell which was the premiership team. Unfortunate deflection but still shouldve bagged a couple ourselves. No firepower, just Strolla Ameobi and Besty..... complete lack of anything without Demba Ba, gash!


Demba Ba is the best striker in the prem at the mo IMO, possibly my favourite as well.... yea, i'd say he's my favourite player in the prem as well. Being a Cardiff City fan I don't watch many prem games but he is class the few times i've seen him : victory:


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> Good afternoon inverty type peeps. :flrt:


....Williams


----------



## Jonb1982

kris74 said:


> That was a complete debacle yesterday. Was hard to tell which was the premiership team. Unfortunate deflection but still shouldve bagged a couple ourselves. No firepower, just Strolla Ameobi and Besty..... complete lack of anything without Demba Ba, gash!


I only saw last ten minutes, but it cant have been any worse than the mighty Spurs against Watford on fri, it was a horrendous game from a Spurs fans point of view!


----------



## kris74

billsy said:


> Demba Ba is the best striker in the prem at the mo IMO, possibly my favourite as well.... yea, i'd say he's my favourite player in the prem as well. Being a Cardiff City fan I don't watch many prem games but he is class the few times i've seen him : victory:


He's quality like. All the doubters had us relegated at the start of the season, even John Motson haha we have nowt in reserve though and Ba could still be sold between now and Tuesday. Just glad Senegal got dumped out of the African nations. A bit selfish but we need a cup more than them haha


----------



## kris74

Jonb1982 said:


> I only saw last ten minutes, but it cant have been any worse than the mighty Spurs against Watford on fri, it was a horrendous game from a Spurs fans point of view!


Every cloud has a silver lining I suppose! This is what happens your manager is picking a team from a cell haha!


----------



## Dee_Williams

kris74 said:


> ....Williams


That is me, yus. 

How are you doing hon?


----------



## geckodelta

hey guys


----------



## spinnin_tom

i met tyler today.. he's massive.
really nice though :flrt:

i got an assassin bug, a B.smithi, T.stirmi, B.albop, B.vagans and some sort of Heterometrus.. very happy with it all, and for £60, not bad


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i met tyler today.. he's massive.
> really nice though :flrt:


you made me laugh :lol2:

":censor:, you're huge"

:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> you made me laugh :lol2:
> 
> ":censor:, you're huge"
> 
> :lol2:


did i say that ? :blush:

god, that's why i get into arguments.. i speak before i think lol

what did you get in the end mate ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

New Brachypelma smithi... best £22 spent in a while


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> did i say that ? :blush:
> 
> god, that's why i get into arguments.. i speak before i think lol
> 
> what did you get in the end mate ?


Yeah you did :lol2:

tis cool i laughed 

10000000000 of those roaches, that huntsman 6 mantids a genic and a auatrum


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> 10000000000 of those roaches, that huntsman 6 mantids a genic and a auatrum



nice. how big is the A.genic ?!


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> nice. how big is the A.genic ?!


 a bubby about 1" not mine im spid sitting


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> image
> 
> New Brachypelma smithi... best £22 spent in a while


Nice.. Bargain as well. I need to get to a show this year. I need a P.miranda and a P.rufilata. Would prefer juvenile females if possible but a few males would be ok for a few 50/50s when they mature.

What's your crack Tyler? You still tinkering with the forge?

I re-homed a genic yesterday and she was mean. Completely wrapped herself around the tongs and generally acted like a hard bitch.. Feisty :devil:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> What's your crack Tyler? You still tinkering with the forge?


well i'm not in the best mood about it mate 

had an official complaint put in against me:whip:

basically my next door neighbour is a :censor: and my metal work disturbs her fridge runs :devil:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> a bubby about 1" not mine im spid sitting


It's mine :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> It's mine :flrt:


 It is : victory:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> It is : victory:


You best look after it Tyler :whip:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> well i'm not in the best mood about it mate
> 
> had an official complaint put in against me:whip:
> 
> basically my next door neighbour is a :censor: and my metal work disturbs her fridge runs :devil:


That's pretty lame. Just sit on her back wall sniffing glue and tell her these are the only two choices you can offer her...Which does she prefer :whistling2: I'm sure you'll be pounding the steel again soon enough mate..


----------



## JustJack

Got a AF H.Incei at SEAS.. £20 of Olaff.. Was thinking about it looked into the tub to see little things moving.. She had alod of slings so got to sort out the Incei army later! Along witht eh 20 plus other Ts!


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> You best look after it Tyler :whip:


 
I will do :flrt:



kris74 said:


> That's pretty lame. Just sit on her back wall sniffing glue and tell her these are the only two choices you can offer her...Which does she prefer :whistling2: I'm sure you'll be pounding the steel again soon enough mate..


DUDE. Plan i have loads of lobster roaches and she has a letter box :devil:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> I will do :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE. Plan i have loads of lobster roaches and she has a letter box :devil:


A fair tactic for an irksome neighbour man, infest her sorry arse!


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I will do :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE. Plan i have loads of lobster roaches and she has a letter box :devil:


Awesome and once dennis is mature I will ship him off for breeding and bring the 2 bubbies home :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> A fair tactic for an irksome neighbour man, infest her sorry arse!


Mwuahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!



snasha_d said:


> Awesome and once dennis is mature I will ship him off for breeding and bring the 2 bubbies home :flrt:


well be awesome  cant wait for this sac to hatch


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Mwuahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> well be awesome  cant wait for this sac to hatch


:shock: Freaky looking spiders


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> a bubby about 1" not mine im spid sitting


aww that's nice.



kris74 said:


> Nice.. Bargain as well. I need to get to a show this year. I need a P.miranda and a P.rufilata. Would prefer juvenile females if possible but a few males would be ok for a few 50/50s when they mature.
> 
> What's your crack Tyler? You still tinkering with the forge?
> 
> I re-homed a genic yesterday and she was mean. Completely wrapped herself around the tongs and generally acted like a hard bitch.. Feisty :devil:


amazing deal 
i almost bought a couple of other Brachys but ended up with a vagans and an albop so 3 is enough lol

i also got evils from jack and his little gang..

i heard what happened to a certain M., jack.. how irresponsible.


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> aww that's nice.
> 
> 
> 
> amazing deal
> i almost bought a couple of other Brachys but ended up with a vagans and an albop so 3 is enough lol
> 
> *i also got evils from jack and his little gang..
> 
> i heard what happened to a certain M., jack.. how irresponsible.*


what am i missing here? :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Evening people


----------



## ojo

Evening everyone  why was this on the 2nd page :O my god its dead in here now lmao


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Evening everyone  why was this on the 2nd page :O my god its dead in here now lmao


hello :d
BED TIME

:whip:


----------



## geckodelta

Rawr! and tom.. be a man and stay up :whistling2:


----------



## ojo

haha well said  Tom, your being a wee kid haha


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> haha well said  Tom, your being a wee kid haha


you ok mate? :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Evenin all.


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> Evenin all.


Hey dee, long time no speak!


----------



## Dee_Williams

geckodelta said:


> Hey dee, long time no speak!


hello you. 
did you go to SEAS?


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> hello you.
> did you go to SEAS?


Nope, wasn't well :bash: did you?


----------



## ojo

Hey man, im fine and dandy thank you, how you doing?

Evening Dee


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Hey man, im fine and dandy thank you, how you doing?
> 
> Evening Dee


Im pretty good tah : victory:
been up to much recently?


----------



## ojo

I have not  The mrs is bugging me about going on holiday but she doesnt know where to go lol (women eh?  )

Hows things at your end chum?


----------



## Dee_Williams

geckodelta said:


> Nope, wasn't well :bash: did you?


awwww ,that's no good. no i didn't. am still up the wrong end of the country. 



ojo said:


> Hey man, im fine and dandy thank you, how you doing?
> 
> Evening Dee


good evening.
does "somewhere hot" not qualify as a good holiday destination??


----------



## ojo

Well Dee it does, but there are many "hot" places to go, and as she doesnt really know what she wants from the holiday the list is pretty endless, but alas we will no doubt just end up in southern france or spain lol


----------



## Biggys

Hello peoples


----------



## spinnin_tom

hey guys, i'm cooking curry


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> hey guys, i'm cooking curry
> 
> image


I cant help but say it!

Nice one brains, what curry is it?


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> I have not  The mrs is bugging me about going on holiday but she doesnt know where to go lol (women eh?  )
> 
> Hows things at your end chum?


good thanks! and if you going to spain I would highly recommend Port de polensa, I've traveled around a lot of spain and the balearics and this is by far the most beautiful place I've been! :no1:



Dee_Williams said:


> awwww ,that's no good. no i didn't. am still up the wrong end of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> good evening.
> does "somewhere hot" not qualify as a good holiday destination??


awww 


Biggys said:


> Hello peoples


Rawr! 


spinnin_tom said:


> hey guys, i'm cooking curry
> 
> image


This is a win! :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> hey guys, i'm cooking curry
> 
> image


Oh gosh is that you?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> I cant help but say it!
> 
> Nice one brains, what curry is it?


get lost 
it's keema matar.. it was bloody nice !!



geckodelta said:


> This is a win! :whistling2:


i try lol



Colosseum said:


> Oh gosh is that you?


oh gosh that is me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


P.S i'm 16 on the 14th if anybody wants to get me anything ahahahaha


----------



## Jonb1982

Thunderbirds are go!

Your birthday is the day after mine lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Thunderbirds are go!
> 
> Your birthday is the day after mine lol


i hate you so much.. 

:lol2:

how old are you gonna be ? 70 ?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> i hate you so much..
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> how old are you gonna be ? 70 ?


70-49 with 9 years experience!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> 70-49 with 9 years experience!


eh ??? reword please :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> eh ??? reword please :blush:


30 you tard!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> 30 you tard!


lol, sorry boss :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> lol, sorry boss :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hehe no probs pal, I feel old!


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> Hehe no probs pal, I feel old!


probably because your old  :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

geckodelta said:


> probably because your old  :whistling2:


Yeah yeah thanks for that!


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> Yeah yeah thanks for that!


I joke, I hear 50 is the new 40.. so that makes 30 the new 20 right? if you look at it like that your barely out of your teen's! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I joke, I hear 50 is the new 40.. so that makes 30 the new 20 right? if you look at it like that your barely out of your teen's! :lol2:


that makes me 5 :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> that makes me 5 :gasp:


sad but believable :whistling2: nah I joke! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Colosseum

Tom looks like the Milky Bar Kid!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Tom looks like the Milky Bar Kid!


do i ?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> do i ?


I don't even know who the milky bar kid is.. :blush: had to google it!


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> do i ?


No, you look more like Brains!


----------



## Colosseum

Jonb1982 said:


> No, you look more like Brains!


What these


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> What these
> 
> [URL=http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/7551/711pxmrbrainsfaggotspac.jpg]image[/URL]


Haha you legend


----------



## martin3

spinnin_tom said:


> hey guys, i'm cooking curry
> 
> image


NOW that explains every thing :gasp:


----------



## kris74

I scammed a half day from work and have spent the afternoon baked watching The Professionals and The Sweeney while pretending to nurse a chest infection.... It seems coughing up blood streaked phlegm isn't really a bad thing according to my doctor! I love gullible managers me


----------



## kris74

martin3 said:


> NOW that explains every thing :gasp:


Careful with that axe Eugene....


----------



## Colosseum

kris74 said:


> I scammed a half day from work and have spent the afternoon baked watching The Professionals and The Sweeney while pretending to nurse a chest infection.... It seems coughing up blood streaked phlegm isn't really a bad thing according to my doctor! I love gullible managers me


Your fired!


----------



## Colosseum

Where's my mate double dee these days ?


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> Your fired!


Ha, you're not too far from the truth mate. Because of my absence over the last year I'm on a final written. Poxy office policy. You can be a complete moron and crap at your job and last for years but they nail you with absence so today I felt a bit bad, was pretty concerned so I did the decent thing and exploited the policy that allows you to go to work then leave to go to the doctors.. I work over 20 miles away so the chances of going back is none existent and the doctors is on my way home so it was a double win really and I got some Cumberland sausages on the way.

I felt like standing on my garden wall and shouting "look Ma, I'm top of the world"

:2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

I have a new shiny badge! :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> Where's my mate double dee these days ?


She just lurks from time to time mate, still says high. You can catch her on Faceache if you use it?


----------



## kris74

geckodelta said:


> I have a new shiny badge! :lol2:


i have a rusty sheriffs badge... :whistling2:


----------



## martin3

kris74 said:


> Careful with that axe Eugene....


AW mate,got'a have a night of Pink Floyd now :2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum

kris74 said:


> She just lurks from time to time mate, still says high. You can catch her on Faceache if you use it?


Don't have Facebook I am far to busy for that poo!


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> i have a rusty sheriffs badge... :whistling2:


Mines better :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

I've got a John Deere badge beat that


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> I've got a John Deere badge beat that


this beats your John deere hands down... :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> this beats your John deere hands down... :whistling2:


are you guys having a tractor competition or something? country folk eh :lol2:
Cause I think this will win


----------



## kris74

geckodelta said:


> are you guys having a tractor competition or something? country folk eh :lol2:
> Cause I think this will win


Ah, the fabled desert tractor... My favourite. Good for those pesky mole infestations neh?!

I'm from the city mate, we only see them on building sites around here


----------



## Colosseum

kris74 said:


> this beats your John deere hands down... :whistling2:



Oh you snake in the grass you


----------



## Colosseum

geckodelta said:


> are you guys having a tractor competition or something? country folk eh :lol2:
> Cause I think this will win



I will cut your spout off with the Hedge trimmer


----------



## geckodelta

Colosseum said:


> I will cut your spout off with the Hedge trimmer
> 
> 
> [URL=http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/7089/1002pa70tthumb.jpg]image[/URL]


Im lost, we don't get any tractors or 'hedge trimmers' around here :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Colosseum said:


> I will cut your spout off with the Hedge trimmer
> 
> 
> [URL=http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/7089/1002pa70tthumb.jpg]image[/URL]


Ah, we get them up here  They also cut the verges on the side of the roads and leave a hell of a mess :lol:


----------



## Colosseum

snowgoose said:


> Ah, we get them up here  They also cut the verges on the side of the roads and leave a hell of a mess :lol:


Most have blowers fitted on to blow debris in the bank around here, they must be poor ass farmers round your hood


----------



## snowgoose

Colosseum said:


> Most have blowers fitted on to blow debris in the bank around here, they must be poor ass farmers round your hood


Haha, sadly no blowers here. Just end up with a green road


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> are you guys having a tractor competition or something? country folk eh :lol2:
> Cause I think this will win


it harvests souls


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> Ah, the fabled desert tractor... My favourite. Good for those pesky mole infestations neh?!
> 
> I'm from the city mate, we only see them on building sites around here


ahh your alright then! thought this thread was gonna become agricultural monthly or something, don't even know if thats a real thing but it sounds legit :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> it harvests souls


something like that :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> ahh your alright then! thought this thread was gonna become agricultural monthly or something, don't even know if thats a real thing but it sounds legit :whistling2:


tractor enthusiast is a thing :lol2:

wait.. it's called tractor and machinery or something


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> tractor enthusiast is a thing :lol2:


I remember a day years ago, before the smoking ban came in to effect I was a bit of a tractor enthusiast. It all went down hill when I got a bit too excited and and started messing around with the hydraulics on an old JCB thing and got thrown out. I decided to drown my sorrows in the local but it was really smokey and peeing everyone off. The landlord said he'd give me a fiver if I could clear the air for him so I obliged by taking a really deep breath and sucking in every last bit of smoke and blowing it outside... He was amazed and asked how could I manage that so I just told him I was an ex-tractor fan.... Bom Bom!


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> tractor enthusiast is a thing :lol2:
> 
> wait.. it's called tractor and machinery or something


Tom does know his stuff yes I am a member of Tractor and Machinery oh and Classic Tractors great publications, also The Railway Magazine.


----------



## Colosseum

Yes there is such a thing as Tractor enthusiast that's me when I see them I jizz in my pants!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Tom does know his stuff yes I am a member of Tractor and Machinery oh and Classic Tractors great publications, also The Railway Magazine.


haha, i saw it once when i was looking on the magazines on the top shelf

:gasp:

there are some weird things though.. like men's health. who cares about that ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Yes there is such a thing as Tractor enthusiast that's me when I see them I jizz in my pants!


same with me and land rovers except i don't make a mess


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> haha, i saw it once when i was looking on the magazines on the top shelf
> 
> :gasp:
> 
> there are some weird things though.. *like men's health. who cares about that ?*


Unhealthy men?


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> Unhealthy men?


oh yeah, i forgot about them.


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> same with me and land rovers except i don't make a mess


Not a big mess just a dribble


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> oh yeah, i forgot about them.


I know what you mean really, it's an atrocious magazine. Surely everyone knows that to be healthy you only need a good diet and a good amount of exercise? We don't need a 5 quid ponces magazine telling us this! Our grand parents never suffered obesity and half as much diabetes as we do and they were poorer (my granddad being the exception due to TB and only one lung!) :devil:

They make me rant things like that do. Just stating the obvious. Maybe I shouldn't dislike the product so much and focus the negativity on the end user. The healthy looking git with the smug face and empty pockets


----------



## spinnin_tom

that's it, though
you get conned into buying these magazines/subscribing to stuff to make your life better, but nothing beats a quickl run or some free weights.. no expensive crap needed :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

i started using out school's gym. i didn't know we even had one lol


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> that's it, though
> you get conned into buying these magazines/subscribing to stuff to make your life better, but nothing beats a quickl run or some free weights.. no expensive crap needed :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> i started using out school's gym. i didn't know we even had one lol


We have a free gym at work and I've used it twice. I should start to use it more now that I'm back doing iaido and the fact my back isn't hurting so much at the minute but I'm so idle! No excuses, plain bone idle in my old age :whip::whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> We have a free gym at work and I've used it twice. I should start to use it more now that I'm back doing iaido and the fact my back isn't hurting so much at the minute but I'm so idle! No excuses, plain bone idle in my old age :whip::whip:


lol,old age.. 
you're not even 40 yet !

it'd be so worth it, even doing something like rowing machines.i like them


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> some free weights.. no expensive crap needed :Na_Na_Na_Na:


a tooth pick with two rolos stuck on the ends doesn't count as free weights tom :whistling2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Paul c 1

You want to have a go at MMA it's the best form of fitness, period. - I do MMA training three times a week and absolutely love it ... it's an absolute killer workout.
-P


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> a tooth pick with two rolos stuck on the ends doesn't count as free weights tom :whistling2:
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Shut it, you .


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> Shut it, you .


MAKE ME :war:


----------



## spinnin_tom

biggys said:


> make me :war:


 *pass*


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> *pass*


 
Why  :'(


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Why  :'(


you're a lot bigger than me.. making you shut up would be difficult. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Moonstone

Paul c 1 said:


> You want to have a go at MMA it's the best form of fitness, period. - I do MMA training three times a week and absolutely love it ... it's an absolute killer workout.
> -P


MMA is brilliant! Have you ever watched that Bully Beatdown, lol, where they take a bully and throw them in with an MMA fighter.....classic! :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> you're a lot bigger than me.. making you shut up would be difficult. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


but you could try, gain my respect and have me as a body gaurd at shows :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Moonstone said:


> MMA is brilliant! Have you ever watched that Bully Beatdown, lol, where they take a bully and throw them in with an MMA fighter.....classic! :2thumb:


That sounds epic :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Moonstone said:


> MMA is brilliant! Have you ever watched that Bully Beatdown, lol, where they take a bully and throw them in with an MMA fighter.....classic! :2thumb:


this kid don't need no mma bully beatdown
fat kid owns bully - YouTube



Biggys said:


> but you could try, gain my respect and have me as a body gaurd at shows :lol2:


 hahaha, good idea. callum keen still wants me dead i think :gasp:


----------



## Moonstone

Biggys said:


> That sounds epic :gasp:


It is.......what a perfect concept! We watch the series on the internet. It's an MMA fighter who hosts it, I can't remember his name, but victims write in about their bullies and this guy pays said bully a visit then challenges them to a fight with one of his fighters. There's money involved so they bite and...........they lose, lol.


----------



## Moonstone

spinnin_tom said:


> this kid don't need no mma bully beatdown
> fat kid owns bully - YouTube


I saw that one not long ago, lol....good on him!


----------



## Biggys

Moonstone said:


> It is.......what a perfect concept! We watch the series on the internet. It's an MMA fighter who hosts it, I can't remember his name, but victims write in about their bullies and this guy pays said bully a visit then challenges them to a fight with one of his fighters. There's money involved so they bite and...........they lose, lol.


Can I have the link please ? :lol2:


----------



## Dr3d

Biggys said:


> Can I have the link please ? :lol2:


 
She is making me some food  so I shall oblige....

season 1 2 and 3  fill ya boots 

Watch Bully Beatdown Serie Online - Watch Series


----------



## Biggys

Dr3d said:


> She is making me some food  so I shall oblige....
> 
> season 1 2 and 3  fill ya boots
> 
> Watch Bully Beatdown Serie Online - Watch Series


 
Erm can I have some please :flrt: :whistling2:

thanks dude I will have a look


----------



## Dr3d

spinnin_tom said:


> hey guys, i'm cooking curry
> 
> image


I have just had the shock of my life seeing your pic Tom.... Funny how the mental pic you build of people can beeeee sooooo off track!!!

My precious!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dr3d said:


> I have just had the shock of my life seeing your pic Tom.... Funny how the mental pic you build of people can beeeee sooooo off track!!!
> 
> My precious!!!


what was your mental picture of me ?
was i black ? *since you were so off track ?


----------



## Dr3d

spinnin_tom said:


> what was your mental picture of me ?
> was i black ? *since you were so off track ?


 
George Sampson lol  

but Golam is still good :Na_Na_Na_Na: only messin


----------



## kris74

Dr3d said:


> She is making me some food  so I shall oblige....
> 
> season 1 2 and 3  fill ya boots
> 
> Watch Bully Beatdown Serie Online - Watch Series


Just watched the 1st one haha, the bigman got owned and no mistake! Nice link mate. Gonna see how many I can get through in a weekend. Might get a HDMI cable tomorrow and watch it on the large telly!


----------



## Dr3d

kris74 said:


> Just watched the 1st one haha, the bigman got owned and no mistake! Nice link mate. Gonna see how many I can get through in a weekend. Might get a HDMI cable tomorrow and watch it on the large telly!


 
There are some a bit lame but some they get the Grung kicked out of em lol which is always good to see... WATCH No 3 first season muwwwwhahahahaha


----------



## geckodelta

Dr3d said:


> I have just had the shock of my life seeing your pic Tom.... Funny how the mental pic you build of people can beeeee sooooo off track!!!
> 
> My precious!!!


What is your mental picture of me? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> What is your mental picture of me? :lol2:


italian ?


----------



## Dr3d

geckodelta said:


> What is your mental picture of me? :lol2:


Harold from Harold an Kumar maybe lol


----------



## geckodelta

Dr3d said:


> Harold from Harold an Kumar maybe lol


Im not korean :lol2: im not english either, I think you guys should guess my nationality :Na_Na_Na_Na: well I am english cause I was born here.. but you know :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Im not korean :lol2: im not english either, I think you guys should guess my nationality :Na_Na_Na_Na: well I am english cause I was born here.. but you know :lol2:


 you're either greek or maltese or italian


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> you're either greek or maltese or italian


your a spoil sport :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> your a spoil sport :lol2:


 which one is it ?


----------



## Dr3d

geckodelta said:


> your a spoil sport :lol2:


 
your a minstrel not a malteser, you melt in the mouth not in the hand lol


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> which one is it ?


Italian :lol2:


Dr3d said:


> your a minstrel not a malteser, you melt in the mouth not in the hand lol


haha! I don't know if thats a compliment or what, but I'm going to take it as one :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Italian :lol2:


 you know what kind of people i hate the most ?
Italians :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> you know what kind of people i hate the most ?
> Italians :lol2:


:gasp: you couldn't hate little old me? :flrt: and why? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: you couldn't hate little old me? :flirt: and why? :lol2:


 no, i couldn't.
i don't really hate Italians


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> no, i couldn't.
> i don't really hate Italians


good, we're not that bad :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## lucozade3000

Dr3d said:


> your a minstrel not a malteser, you melt in the mouth not in the hand lol


That's what the wife says..

-J


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> That's what the wife says..
> 
> -J


I don't know if that was meant to be dirty or not but :lol2: :whistling2:


----------



## lucozade3000

Soooooooooooo dirty... 

-J


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> Soooooooooooo dirty...
> 
> -J


 Ive always imagined you being like 20... but you have a wife :lol2:


----------



## lucozade3000

Err... i'm way past 20 and i have a husband.. but seriously i look very young for some mysterious reason.
I'm 37 that's it now everyone knows. (38 on Sunday, i take cash, credit cards and tatantulas..)

-J


----------



## spinnin_tom

lucozade3000 said:


> Err... i'm way past 20 and i have a *husband*.. but seriously i look very young for some mysterious reason.
> I'm 37 that's it now everyone knows. (38 on Sunday, i take cash, credit cards and tatantulas..)
> 
> -J


really ?


----------



## lucozade3000

spinnin_tom said:


> really ?


Unfortunately  
(about the age, not the husband)



-J


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> That's what the *wife* says..
> 
> -J





lucozade3000 said:


> Err... i'm way past 20 and i have a *husband*.. but seriously i look very young for some mysterious reason.
> I'm 37 that's it now everyone knows. (38 on Sunday, i take cash, credit cards and tatantulas..)
> 
> -J


=hermaphrodite :whistling2: and happy birthday for then :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

lucozade3000 said:


> Unfortunately
> (about the age, not the husband)
> 
> 
> 
> -J


are you female ?


----------



## lucozade3000

Grazie


----------



## lucozade3000

geckodelta said:


> =hermaphrodite :whistling2:
> 
> Just plain gay. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Just plain gay. :lol2:[/QUOTE]

well that is a surprise.


----------



## lucozade3000

spinnin_tom said:


> Just plain gay. :lol2:


well that is a surprise.[/QUOTE]

Stop hitting on me Tom. I'm a married man!


----------



## geckodelta

Im confused :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> well that is a surprise.


Stop hitting on me Tom. I'm a married man![/QUOTE]

ahh I get it now :lol2:


----------



## lucozade3000

i was confused too until i came out..


----------



## spinnin_tom

lucozade3000 said:


> Stop hitting on me Tom. I'm a married man!


hahaha


geckodelta said:


> Im confused :lol2:


so am i. i think lucozade is a man who likes men.. which surpised me because he seems like the a-typical bloke lol


----------



## lucozade3000

spinnin_tom said:


> hahaha
> 
> 
> so am i. i think lucozade is a man who likes men.. which surpised me because he seems like the a-typical bloke lol


AH! gotcha!


----------



## Dr3d

I was laughing sooooo hard I almost peeeed my shorts!!!


----------



## lucozade3000

That makes you think right?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> hahaha
> 
> 
> so am i. i think lucozade is a man who likes men.. which surpised me because he seems like the a-typical bloke lol


a lot of homosexuals are much more manly than me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## lucozade3000

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

Anyway, gd'evnin y'All!

I'm now on holiday!!! YAY!! but no time to rest..


----------



## lucozade3000

geckodelta said:


> a lot of homosexuals are much more manly than me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I imagined you saying that with a very deep Italian accent :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Anyway, gd'evnin y'All!
> 
> I'm now on holiday!!! YAY!! but no time to rest..


good evening! 
where are you??


lucozade3000 said:


> I imagined you saying that with a very deep Italian accent :flrt:


I don't have an italian accent  just the blood I'm afraid :lol2: although I can do a pretty good one apparently :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## lucozade3000

geckodelta said:


> good evening!
> where are you??
> 
> 
> Brixton, South London.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dr3d said:


> I was laughing sooooo hard I almost peeeed my shorts!!!


i did pee my pants, lucky i wear those old men nappies



geckodelta said:


> a lot of homosexuals are much more manly than me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i wonder why :whistling2:


----------



## lucozade3000

spinnin_tom said:


> i did pee my pants, lucky i wear those old men nappies
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder why :whistling2:


lmfao!


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> geckodelta said:
> 
> 
> 
> good evening!
> where are you??
> 
> 
> Brixton, South London.
> 
> 
> 
> ahh near me then :2thumb:
> 
> 
> spinnin_tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> i did pee my pants, lucky i wear those old men nappies
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder why :whistling2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh shush you :whistling2:
Click to expand...


----------



## lucozade3000

dr3d Still there?


----------



## Dr3d

lucozade3000 said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Anyway, gd'evnin y'All!
> 
> I'm now on holiday!!! YAY!! but no time to rest..





lucozade3000 said:


> I imagined you saying that with a very deep Italian accent :flrt:


I can see your wasting no time!!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## lucozade3000

geckodelta said:


> lucozade3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahh near me then :2thumb:
> 
> Oh yeah! Greenwich! not too far.
> Are you keeping trues?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr3d

lucozade3000 said:


> dr3d Still there?


 
steady on son  i'm married


----------



## lucozade3000

Dr3d said:


> steady on son  i'm married


Easy Tiger (rump)


----------



## Dr3d

lucozade3000 said:


> geckodelta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucozade3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahh near me then :2thumb:
> 
> Oh yeah! Greenwich! not too far.
> Are you keeping trues?
> 
> 
> 
> Gecko will whisper sweet nothings in your ear in Italian while sucking your Blooooood!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## spinnin_tom

this is getting weird. i think i best leave and let you three to it


----------



## lucozade3000

I think i need a diaper too now! LMFFAADO


----------



## Dr3d

spinnin_tom said:


> this is getting weird. i think i best leave and let you three to it


 
you think this is Weird after posting a pic of you making curry looking like harry potters side kick with a carving knife in your hand and a spoon in ya chops!!!! :2thumb: Class!!


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> geckodelta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucozade3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahh near me then :2thumb:
> 
> Oh yeah! Greenwich! not too far.
> Are you keeping trues?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope unfortunately not, might get some fishing spiders when I get paid though! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucozade3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geckodelta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gecko will whisper sweet nothings in your ear in Italian while sucking your Blooooood!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol2: this is getting weirder and weirder!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dr3d said:


> you think this is Weird after posting a pic of you making curry looking like harry potters side kick with a carving knife in your hand and a spoon in ya chops!!!! :2thumb: Class!!


 
 .....


----------



## Dr3d

lucozade3000 said:


> I think i need a diaper too now! LMFFAADO


Steady on lol this aint 18+ :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Dr3d said:


> Steady on lol this aint 18+ :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I wish I was allowed in 18+ :lol2:


----------



## lucozade3000

geckodelta said:


> lucozade3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geckodelta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope unfortunately not, might get some fishing spiders when I get paid though! :2thumb:
> 
> Would you like one?
> The thing with them is that i'm about to rehouse the 3 i have (Viridasius) and it's a real pain in the backside.
> I don't need 3 and i don't want to post them so if you are interested, i can bring one to you in its tub which is quite delicate to transport.
> OR you come over and pick it up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> geckodelta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucozade3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geckodelta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope unfortunately not, might get some fishing spiders when I get paid though! :2thumb:
> 
> Would you like one?
> The thing with them is that i'm about to rehouse the 3 i have (Viridasius) and it's a real pain in the ass.
> I don't need 3 and i don't want to post them so if you are interested, i can bring one to you in its tub which is quite delicate to transport.
> OR you come over and pick it up..
> 
> 
> 
> seriously?! yes I would love one, How much are you looking for it? and I can maybe meet you in a station like charring cross or something??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## lucozade3000

geckodelta said:


> lucozade3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geckodelta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucozade3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously?! yes I would love one, How much are you looking for it? and I can maybe meet you in a station like charring cross or something??
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give it to you.
> We could meet somewhere yes but you will have to be VERY careful on your way back home because the wood inside the tub is not very stable..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> geckodelta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucozade3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geckodelta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give it to you.
> We could meet somewhere yes but you will have to be VERY careful on your way back home because the wood inside the tub is not very stable..
> 
> 
> 
> seriously? thanks so much! yep don't worry I will be very careful, I will treat it like a newborn baby! :lol2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## kris74

geckodelta said:


> I wish I was allowed in 18+ :lol2:


You really don't mate, it's a pile of crap and the crack for the most part is just utter pants. Some of the people in there are ok but the majority are plain old emotional lightweights!

Hard to describe without really slagging it off but you aren't missing much. Pictures of Bobbys willy and threads about nothing of any interest. You find a lot of the people in there mainly just stay in there and end up living in there. I spent a bit of time in there last year when I was long term sick and off my box on morphine and it suited my state of mind so that tells you something


----------



## lucozade3000

geckodelta said:


> lucozade3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geckodelta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucozade3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously? thanks so much! yep don't worry I will be very careful, I will treat it like a newborn baby! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, seriously. I know you'll take good care of it
> 14/15/16 Feb?
> where do you want to meet?
> 
> -J
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> You really don't mate, it's a pile of crap and the crack for the most part is just utter pants. Some of the people in there are ok but the majority are plain old emotional lightweights!
> 
> Hard to describe without really slagging it off but you aren't missing much. Pictures of Bobbys willy and threads about nothing of any interest. You find a lot of the people in there mainly just stay in there and end up living in there. I spent a bit of time in there last year when I was long term sick and off my box on morphine and it suited my state of mind so that tells you something


:lol2: i have seen bobbys 'rat' one to many times anyway! :Na_Na_Na_Na: and fair enough! sounds like i might not be ,missing to much


----------



## spinnin_tom

i'm going to the nhm for my birthday


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> geckodelta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucozade3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geckodelta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, seriously. I know you'll take good care of it
> 14/15/16 Feb?
> where do you want to meet?
> 
> -J
> 
> 
> 
> tell me where is convenient for you and I will come and get it mate :2thumb:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## lucozade3000

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm going to the nhm for my birthday


What is that Tom?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm going to the nhm for my birthday


the what what? :lol2:


----------



## Dr3d

No I dont keep Trues Lukerzaddddddde3000000000 as a rule have a fishing spider here and a pissi which is another story in the world of spiders but nooo.. got lots a cambridgei tho


----------



## lucozade3000

geckodelta said:


> lucozade3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geckodelta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucozade3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell me where is convenient for you and I will come and get it mate :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably half way then. I'll get back to you on that.
> What day would be good? 14? 15? afternoon..
> Got to go. PM me
> 
> -J
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## kris74

geckodelta said:


> :lol2:* i have seen bobbys 'rat' one to many times* anyway! :Na_Na_Na_Na: and fair enough! sounds like i might not be ,missing to much


Fortunately I haven't had the displeasure :lol2: Bobby is actually one of the nicer blokes in there, or was. I left the group thing and not sure if he still goes in there. 

Good news on your soon to be fishing spider, very kind of the bigman to let you have one. Did you see Dr3ds vid of that A.pisii? There's a spider that I wouldn't mind getting a hold of one day. They look like real gold, like a habaki-shi has taken it and coverd it in real gold foil. pretty..


----------



## kris74

geckodelta said:


> the what what? :lol2:


natural history museum


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm going to the nhm for my birthday





kris74 said:


> Fortunately I haven't had the displeasure :lol2: Bobby is actually one of the nicer blokes in there, or was. I left the group thing and not sure if he still goes in there.
> 
> Good news on your soon to be fishing spider, very kind of the bigman to let you have one. Did you see Dr3ds vid of that A.pisii? There's a spider that I wouldn't mind getting a hold of one day. They look like real gold, like a habaki-shi has taken it and coverd it in real gold foil. pretty..


yeah, bobbys actually a top bloke, and I know, I can't thank him enough! can't wait, getting excited now :lol2: and yeah they are really beauties!


----------



## lucozade3000

Dr3d said:


> No I dont keep Trues Lukerzaddddddde3000000000 as a rule have a fishing spider here and a pissi which is another story in the world of spiders but nooo.. got lots a cambridgei tho


Just wanted to offer you one of my babies as well but i understand.

-J


----------



## Dee_Williams

kris74 said:


> Fortunately I haven't had the displeasure :lol2: Bobby is actually one of the nicer blokes in there, or was. I left the group thing and not sure if he still goes in there.
> 
> Good news on your soon to be fishing spider, very kind of the bigman to let you have one. Did you see Dr3ds vid of that A.pisii? There's a spider that I wouldn't mind getting a hold of one day. They look like real gold, like a habaki-shi has taken it and coverd it in real gold foil. pretty..


 bobby has gone into the real world and got a job and everything. :no1:

morning all.


----------



## Biggys

Korn (ft. Skrillex and Kill The Noise) - Narcissistic Cannibal - YouTube

^ morning music FTW :jump:


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> bobby has gone into the real world and got a job and everything. :no1:
> 
> morning all.


:gasp:


Biggys said:


> Korn (ft. Skrillex and Kill The Noise) - Narcissistic Cannibal - YouTube
> 
> ^ morning music FTW :jump:


:whip:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :whip:


What :O

my neighbours liked it, they were banging on the walls and shouting for me to play it again :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> What :O
> 
> my neighbours liked it, they were banging on the walls and shouting for me to play it again :whistling2:


:lol2: :notworthy:


----------



## spinnin_tom

lucozade3000 said:


> What is that Tom?





geckodelta said:


> the what what? :lol2:


 atural history museum 
that's close to you lot.. i might stalk you :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> atural history museum
> that's close to you lot.. i might stalk you :whistling2:


I go there a couple of time's each year, its awesome  well worth the visit... I dribble when I walk into the 'vault' :mf_dribble: so many precious gems :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

my :censor: dad annoys me :devil:


----------



## lucozade3000

geckodelta said:


> my :censor: dad annoys me :devil:


What's goin on man?

-J


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> What's goin on man?
> 
> -J


He does that whole, Hit the booze and turn into a moany :censor: thing :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## lucozade3000

Not cool.
What a douche.

-J


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> Not cool.
> What a douche.
> 
> -J


yes he is indeed a douche :lol2: he didn't drink at all for like a year and it was great but he has started back on the larger and now he's moody :lol2: anyway enough of that.. how are you mate??
Callum


----------



## lucozade3000

Sorry you have to go through that..

Good! preparing my suitcase for tomorrow. 
Should i pack my spiders with me?:hmm:

-J


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> Sorry you have to go through that..
> 
> Good! preparing my suitcase for tomorrow.
> Should i pack my spiders with me?:hmm:
> 
> -J


haha that is an interesting dilemma :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

hey look, it's snowing.


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> hey look, it's snowing.
> 
> image


your delightfully insane :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> your delightfully insane :2thumb:


haha, look at my facebook. there's a better one.


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> haha, look at my facebook. there's a better one.


:gasp: I can't believe I just saw that, you would need a much bigger black box if it was me though :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: I can't believe I just saw that, you would need a much bigger black box if it was me though :whistling2:


of course we would.. you italians  :mf_dribble:

i'm bloody freezing. i don't suppose a nearly naked picture of me would make rfuk very happy ?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> of course we would.. you italians  :mf_dribble:
> 
> i'm bloody freezing. i don't suppose a nearly naked picture of me would make rfuk very happy ?


everything is covered.. its no different that you posting a picture in shorts? take a risk :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> everything is covered.. its no different that you posting a picture in shorts? take a risk :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you wish  
i might get moaned at.










you've all got 1 minute to save this to your computers then it's gone :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> you wish
> i might get moaned at.
> 
> image
> 
> you've all got 1 minute to save this to your computers then it's gone :lol2:


you've got a decent body :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> you've got a decent body :Na_Na_Na_Na:


um.. thanks :notworthy:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> um.. thanks :notworthy:


in a non gay way of course :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> in a non gay way of course :lol2:


obviously :flrt:


----------



## lucozade3000

Love the size of the black box.:notworthy:


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> Love the size of the black box.:notworthy:


you should have seen what he wrote in the description for the picture :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

Morning


----------



## Jonb1982

geckodelta said:


> you've got a decent length, im jealous :Na_Na_Na_Na:





geckodelta said:


> in a non gay way of course :lol2:


 
Gay.........


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Gay.........


:lol2:

And Callum thought you said you weren't a gay...? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> :lol2:
> 
> And Callum thought you said you weren't a gay...? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> image


Hahahaha!


----------



## Dr3d

spinnin_tom said:


> you wish
> i might get moaned at.
> 
> image
> 
> you've all got 1 minute to save this to your computers then it's gone :lol2:


LoLoLoL


----------



## Dr3d

geckodelta said:


> in a non gay way of course :lol2:


 
Lies I'm gonna have a dibate with luckylucasade300,000 see what he thinks  Muwhahaha


----------



## kris74

That picture was not what I wanted to see at the ungodly hour of whatever it was when I saw it. I hadn't even had a cup of tea god damn it....


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dr3d said:


> Lies I'm gonna have a dibate with luckylucasade300,000 see what he thinks  Muwhahaha


The Gay Quiz - "Am I Gay?"

it's awesome
i've just measured it, about 5 inches

there's a lot of snow too


----------



## Dee_Williams

spinnin_tom said:


> you wish
> i might get moaned at.
> 
> image
> 
> you've all got 1 minute to save this to your computers then it's gone :lol2:


I worry about you. 



kris74 said:


> That picture was not what I wanted to see at the ungodly hour of whatever it was when I saw it. I hadn't even had a cup of tea god damn it....


Actually I worry about all of you I think. But I do agree with kris on this one.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> I worry about you.


thanks for worrying about me :flrt:


----------



## Dee_Williams

spinnin_tom said:


> thanks for worrying about me :flrt:


Awww no problem. :flrt: I think my main worry was you possibly getting frost bite in unfortunate places and wondering who took the picture?? Accidental circumcision? that spelling does not look right. :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i really want one of these so bad. first time i saw one.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> Awww no problem. :flrt: I think my main worry was you possibly getting frost bite in unfortunate places and wondering who took the picture?? Accidental circumcision? that spelling does not look right. :lol:


i've got a tripod 

plus i have a thing for the camera to rest on so i can take photos of myself 

eew.. that would be nasty. i was bloody cold when i went inside and i have a cold now.. aah well. all in the name of hilarity, eh ?


----------



## kris74

Dee_Williams said:


> Awww no problem. :flrt: I think my main worry was you possibly *getting frost bite in unfortunate places* and wondering who took the picture?? Accidental circumcision? that spelling does not look right. :lol:


I don't think Strood is an unusual place to get frostbite. Now if he were in Tenerifé it would be very unfortunate.

I was going to make a joke a frost bitten and broken willy before he ever got the chance to utilse it properly but I won't be so callous in a public forum :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

spinnin_tom said:


> i've got a *tripod*
> 
> plus i have a thing for the camera to rest on so i can take photos of myself
> 
> eew.. that would be nasty. i was bloody cold when i went inside and i have a cold now.. aah well. all in the name of hilarity, eh ?


:roll2: Enough said really. :lol2:



kris74 said:


> I don't think Strood is an unusual place to get frostbite. Now if he were in Tenerifé it would be very unfortunate.
> 
> I was going to make a joke a frost bitten and broken willy before he ever got the chance to utilse it properly but I won't be so callous in a public forum :whistling2:


Of course you wouldn't. :whistling2:
I don't have any snow.


----------



## geckodelta

hey guys! I'm not gay :gasp: theres quite a few pages on this here thread that show me perving/dribbling over kerry :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

squeeeeeeeeeeeee...... so excited. picking up 2 ackies tomorrow evening. :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> squeeeeeeeeeeeee...... so excited. picking up 2 ackies tomorrow evening. :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


NICE
their lizards,right ?


----------



## Dee_Williams

spinnin_tom said:


> NICE
> their lizards,right ?


:blush: sorry, am slightly excited. 
they are indeed, smallish monitor lizards. :2thumb:


----------



## kris74

OWNED


----------



## kris74

Come on the two Dembas', a goal each and one a screamer to end all screamers.... c'mon the Toon


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> :blush: sorry, am slightly excited.
> they are indeed, smallish monitor lizards. :2thumb:


I love ackies!


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> Come on the two Dembas', a goal each and one a screamer to end all screamers.... c'mon the Toon


what? what did you just say? :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> I love ackies and boys!


Oh do you  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Oh do you  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


so immature :Na_Na_Na_Na: I only like girls thanks, nice girls.. with boobs and everything :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> so immature :Na_Na_Na_Na: I only like girls thanks, nice girls.. with boobs and everything :lol2:


Thats me xD

And suuuure you do thats just a front, secretly its boys! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Thats me xD
> 
> And suuuure you do thats just a front, secretly its boys! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


hmmm Im pretty sure that isn't the case :lol2: I think you just want me to be gay so you can have me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> hmmm Im pretty sure that isn't the case :lol2: I think you just want me to be gay so you can have me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:

And if I was gay which I'm not why would I want you?! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> :lol2:
> 
> And if I was gay which I'm not why would I want you?! :lol2:


well I could list a few reasons but this is a public forum :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> well I could list a few reasons but this is a public forum :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Surely there aint enough things for a list?! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Surely there aint enough things for a list?! :lol2:


There are more than enough things to form a list :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> There are more than enough things to form a list :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> :lol2:


Im bored


----------



## Dee_Williams

I see you two haven't got any better.


----------



## spinnin_tom

apparently my school is open tomorrow

they can :censor: off..


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> I see you two haven't got any better.


at least we're consistent :lol2:


spinnin_tom said:


> apparently my school is open tomorrow
> 
> they can :censor: off..


my college is open too... I just told my mum I'm not going in and she was like ok :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

geckodelta said:


> at least we're consistent :lol2:
> 
> 
> my college is open too... I just told my mum I'm not going in and she was like ok :lol2:


how deep is the snow with you lot??


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> how deep is the snow with you lot??


I have no idea, not been out today, probably like 4 or 5 inches? :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

geckodelta said:


> I have no idea, not been out today, probably like 4 or 5 inches? :lol2:


you haven't been out in the snow??? :gasp:

weirdo.


----------



## spinnin_tom

we have 5 inches.. is it going to snow more tonight ?


----------



## geckodelta

Dee_Williams said:


> you haven't been out in the snow??? :gasp:
> 
> weirdo.


No, I don't do cold weather... hence me not going to college tomorrow :Na_Na_Na_Na:



spinnin_tom said:


> we have 5 inches.. is it going to snow more tonight ?


Nope I don't think so?


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Nope I don't think so?


damn. i hope it does


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> damn. i hope it does


so do I! shall we tell it to come and threaten to beat it up if it doesn't.. cause thats what I'm planning to do :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> so do I! shall we tell it to come and threaten to beat it up if it doesn't.. cause thats what I'm planning to do :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 i'll bring knives


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i'll bring knives


yes, good thinking... I will bring an elastic band :war:


----------



## mcluskyisms




----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> image


Im glad you come back with one of your awesome pics :Na_Na_Na_Na: I was beginning to wonder where you were :whistling2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

geckodelta said:


> Im glad you come back with one of your awesome pics :Na_Na_Na_Na: I was beginning to wonder where you were :whistling2:


Haha, I'm usually lurking... 

:mf_dribble:


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> Haha, I'm usually lurking...
> 
> :mf_dribble:


spoken like a true stalker :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> Haha, I'm usually lurking...
> 
> :mf_dribble:


Just waiting for your moment to strike :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Hey guys :lol2:


----------



## ojo

hi everybody


----------



## snowgoose

Afternoon one and all


----------



## Biggys

hello 

tis my b-day :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> hello
> 
> tis my b-day :lol2:


Dont tell me, someone has gone and taken a dump in it?


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Dont tell me, someone has gone and taken a dump in it?


What?? :lol2:


----------



## ojo

B-day Tyler, as in the thing people clean their ***** in after taking a dump haha


----------



## snowgoose

ojo said:


> B-day Tyler, as in the thing people clean their ***** in after taking a dump haha


That's Bidet


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> What?? :lol2:


Ah sorry I get ya, you mean birthday, just thought you were posh and couldnt spell!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> hello
> 
> tis my b-day :lol2:


 happy birthday, tyler.
: victory:


----------



## Biggys

Thank you all


----------



## ojo

Jake... SHHHH haha happy birthday Tyler 

Anyone been up to anything fun and/or exciting today?


----------



## Moonstone

Biggys said:


> hello
> 
> tis my b-day :lol2:


Happy Birthday!! :jump:


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> hello
> 
> tis my b-day :lol2:


 Happy Birthday to You! Monkey version - YouTube


----------



## snowgoose

ojo said:


> Jake... SHHHH haha happy birthday Tyler
> 
> Anyone been up to anything fun and/or exciting today?


Haha, Sorry dude 

Not much today really, just working on a new belt concept  

How about yourself?


----------



## ojo

Cool man, Not been up to a lot, left work early (3 hours into my shift) to come back home and check on my B. boehmei cause it was moulting today lmao (thinking about it now, it was rather sad of me to leave work for that reason...)


----------



## snowgoose

ojo said:


> Cool man, Not been up to a lot, left work early (3 hours into my shift) to come back home and check on my B. boehmei cause it was moulting today lmao (thinking about it now, it was rather sad of me to leave work for that reason...)


And now I laugh;

Hahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha

Meh, that will do for now


----------



## snasha_d

Hey peoples :flrt:




Biggys said:


> hello
> 
> tis my b-day :lol2:


Happy Birthday to you, Happy birthday to you, You look like a monkey aaaaaaaaaaaaand smell like one tooooooooooooooooo :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> hello
> 
> tis my b-day :lol2:


Happy Birthday mate


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening all!


----------



## Biggys

Thanks for all the messages guys 

Just got back from work, stopped in to clear some womans drive, her son is disabled and the carer wouldn't do it, so I thought I might aswell do something kind for once, and cleared her drive and de iced it for free


----------



## ojo

Evening Jon.

Tyler you ol' softy you haha


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> Thanks for all the messages guys
> 
> Just got back from work, stopped in to clear some womans drive, her son is disabled and the carer wouldn't do it, so I thought I might aswell do something kind for once, and cleared her drive and de iced it for free


Hero!



ojo said:


> Evening Jon.
> 
> Tyler you ol' softy you haha


You ok mate?


----------



## snasha_d

Evening y'all :flrt:


----------



## Moonstone

Evenin' lovely peoples!


----------



## 8and6

Moonstone said:


> Evenin' lovely peoples!



you must mean me then? :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

Moonstone said:


> Evenin' lonely plebs!





[email protected] said:


> that Jonb1982 is a reet pleb


Yeah I think ur right there Steve!


----------



## 8and6

Jonb1982 said:


> Yeah I think ur right there Steve!


:lol2:


> pleb-
> 1)one who's inferior intelligence results in them making a complete titface out of themselves in public , always of the younger persuasion


and seeing as i'm 14 years older and wiser than yow i think i'm off the hook with that one 
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> you must mean me then? :2thumb:


things like this do make me laugh ..


----------



## Jonb1982

[email protected] said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> and seeing as i'm 14 years older and wiser than yow i think i'm off the hook with that one
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yes yes ive crashed and burned obviously!


Anyway on a brighter note the Chinese has arrived!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Anyway on a brighter note the Chinese has arrived!


mail order brides ?


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> things like this do make me laugh ..


not half as much as pics of your scrawniness make everyone else laugh Tom :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> not half as much as pics of your scrawniness make everyone else laugh Tom :lol2:


eh ???

now for more insults i guess..


----------



## geckodelta

Hello peoples :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> mail order brides ?


erm no.....

Lol


----------



## empirecook




----------



## TEENY

Ullo peeps watcha dooooooin ???


----------



## geckodelta

TEENY said:


> Ullo peeps watcha dooooooin ???


coughing mainly :lol2:
how about you??


----------



## ojo

Im good cheers Jon, just went on a posting mission there haha every thread i went on got a reply 

Hows everyone doing on this chilly night?


----------



## kris74

ojo said:


> Im good cheers Jon, just went on a posting mission there haha every thread i went on got a reply
> 
> Hows everyone doing on this chilly night?


Dying of man flu and feeding fast ass spiders. My male GBB made me jump earlier as did me genic. What a pair of demons. The genic is a total beast!


----------



## ojo

A GBB made you jump? Am i the only one who hasnt got a mental GBB?


----------



## kris74

I still had the tweezers in there and it just teleported on to the cricket. I was looking at another cricket so it caught me unawares! My sling is the same as well, just a bionic spider, nails everything in its path. My female seems calmer but she still likes to pounce


----------



## RW97herps

My girlfriend and i entered the photobucket valentines day competition and are doing really well so far!
I was hoping you guys would make some votes for us :whistling2:

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## fatbloke

Evening all


----------



## spinnin_tom

fatbloke said:


> Evening all


helloo, who are you ? :notworthy:

i got a conditional offer for my animal management (lvl 3 [equiv to 4/5 a levels i think]) course, in case anybody cares


----------



## Biggys

I wish I was a penguin


----------



## fatbloke

spinnin_tom said:


> helloo, who are you ? :notworthy:
> 
> i got a conditional offer for my animal management (lvl 3 [equiv to 4/5 a levels i think]) course, in case anybody cares


Hi I be Matt lol not long been in to ts but now I got the bloody bug lol 

Congrats mare 
I'm doing my city and guilds in animal management and pet shop management cost me loads just gotta book the exams at. Sum point


----------



## fatbloke

Biggys said:


> I wish I was a penguin


I could eat a penguin but I bet it tastes of fish could not be one the water is to cold


----------



## spinnin_tom

fatbloke said:


> Hi I be Matt lol not long been in to ts but now I got the bloody bug lol
> 
> Congrats mare
> I'm doing my city and guilds in animal management and pet shop management cost me loads just gotta book the exams at. Sum point


nice, what inverts have you got mate ?

and that sounds fun, aside from the exams and the costing a lot of money part


----------



## fatbloke

spinnin_tom said:


> nice, what inverts have you got mate ?
> 
> and that sounds fun, aside from the exams and the costing a lot of money party


 Can't do Latin names yet I'm just starting g to lien them but at the moment got 4 chili roses 2 red dumps a.metallica and a tiger rump .
Had a few other bits ages ago scorps other ts mantis waiting on sum Chinese mantis at the moment 

What about u

And a Indian ornamental I think it is lost the lable gotta get the name from ne mate again


----------



## spinnin_tom

fatbloke said:


> Can't do Latin names yet I'm just starting g to lien them but at the moment got 4 chili roses 2 red dumps a.metallica and a tiger rump .
> Had a few other bits ages ago scorps other ts mantis waiting on sum Chinese mantis at the moment
> 
> What about u
> 
> And a Indian ornamental I think it is lost the lable gotta get the name from ne mate again


nice. especially the ornamental, red rump and the Pink toe  not so much the chile rose'.. i don't like 'em lol

everything i own is on my signature.

click the one that says "inverts" and you'll see : victory:


----------



## fatbloke

spinnin_tom said:


> nice. especially the ornamental, red rump and the Pink toe  not so much the chile rose'.. i don't like 'em lol
> 
> everything i own is on my signature.
> 
> click the one that says "inverts" and you'll see : victory:


My gf likes the chillis man lol I want a pair of gootys but o to have that much money lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

fatbloke said:


> My gf likes the chillis man lol I want a pair of gootys but o to have that much money lol


eughh, i know.. like £50 for a spiderling


----------



## fatbloke

spinnin_tom said:


> eughh, i know.. like £50 for a spiderling


50 if ur lucky lol wanna get a versacolor next see a sling the outher day anf even the sling looks great


----------



## snasha_d

Hey hey hey


----------



## fatbloke

snasha_d said:


> Hey hey hey


Evening


----------



## snasha_d

fatbloke said:


> Evening


Hello how are you?


----------



## fatbloke

snasha_d said:


> Hello how are you?


Cool cool thank u how's u


----------



## snasha_d

fatbloke said:


> Cool cool thank u how's u


That's good to hear

I'm excellent now I've finished work thanx


----------



## spinnin_tom

fatbloke said:


> 50 if ur lucky lol wanna get a versacolor next see a sling the outher day anf even the sling looks great


i saw some for £30 at seas (spider show) o:
i regret already spending my money by the time i saw 'em lol



snasha_d said:


> Hey hey hey


hey shelley


----------



## fatbloke

spinnin_tom said:


> i saw some for £30 at seas (spider show) o:
> i regret already spending my money by the time i saw 'em lol
> 
> 
> 
> hey shelley


me mate got one there for 80 don't think he saw them at 30 gonna gave to wind him up now lol


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> i saw some for £30 at seas (spider show) o:
> i regret already spending my money by the time i saw 'em lol
> 
> 
> 
> hey shelley


Hey Tom  you ok? 



My villosella is moulting woop woop :no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Hey Tom  you ok?
> 
> 
> 
> My villosella is moulting woop woop :no1:


oh nice. they're funky little spiders, eh ?
i need to feed mine tomorrow.. i missed lqst week because a few of them look a bit fatlol

i'm fine thanks


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> oh nice. they're funky little spiders, eh ?
> i need to feed mine tomorrow.. i missed lqst week because a few of them look a bit fatlol
> 
> i'm fine thanks


Glad to hear you're good, been upto much? 

They are indeedy funky, mines an awesome webber and awesome feeder! I could watch it for ages  I have a couple that didn't get fed on Monday due the same reason


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Glad to hear you're good, been upto much?
> 
> They are indeedy funky, mines an awesome webber and awesome feeder! I could watch it for ages  I have a couple that didn't get fed on Monday due the same reason


naah, not much. you doing anything nice ?

and i've seen some pics of the immense web they make


----------



## fatbloke

My new tiger rump is webbing all over the place it looks cool


----------



## kris74

Ride...


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Wotcha all....


----------



## spinnin_tom

fatbloke said:


> My new tiger rump is webbing all over the place it looks cool


awesome ! 



Lord Vetinari said:


> Wotcha all....


hallo


----------



## fatbloke

spinnin_tom said:


> awesome !
> 
> Only got him yesterday went to the shop to see me mate and get a chilli for another friend aswell 73 quid later and abag of slings then get home and get a Bitch of the gf couse spose to be getting baby stuff well at least there babys lol


----------



## fatbloke

Lord Vetinari said:


> Wotcha all....


Evening


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Anyone know when the weather is likely to be warm enough to ship T's?


----------



## fatbloke

Lord Vetinari said:


> Anyone know when the weather is lyikely to be warm enough to ship T's?


I've gits that march is going to be realy bad weather so a month or more dude


----------



## Lord Vetinari

fatbloke said:


> I've gits that march is going to be realy bad weather so a month or more dude


That's a ball ache.


----------



## fatbloke

Lord Vetinari said:


> That's a ball ache.


Very much so man its a very late winter this year


----------



## ojo

F.A.O Jake,

any news on your plant safe list yet man? i want a nice viv 

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Colosseum

Chicken casserole


----------



## JustJack

ello


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> helloo, who are you ? :notworthy:
> 
> i got a conditional offer for my animal management (lvl 3 [equiv to 4/5 a levels i think]) course, in case anybody cares


I care, Im on that course... lots and lots of assignments :lol2:
Hey sexy people!


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> Chicken casserole


Steak and ale pie..


----------



## snowgoose

ojo said:


> F.A.O Jake,
> 
> any news on your plant safe list yet man? i want a nice viv
> 
> Hello to everyone else


What? :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Your plant safe list, youve done a Toxic Plants List but no safe one


----------



## ojo

Tom. i sent you a friend request on facebook, you better accept it :O


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I care, Im on that course... lots and lots of assignments :lol2:
> Hey sexy people!



18 units of work.. on a plus note, they have a rat snake. I like n.American rats


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Tom. i sent you a friend request on facebook, you better accept it :O


I didn't get one :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> 18 units of work.. on a plus note, they have a rat snake. I like n.American rats


they are big units :Na_Na_Na_Na: and awesome  we have a Normal Royal, a pair of pine's and a rainbow boa :mf_dribble:


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Tom. i sent you a friend request on facebook, you better accept it :O


Better I ?  
Naah, I will.
Completely off with the mental picture if you lol.


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> they are big units :Na_Na_Na_Na: and awesome  we have a Normal Royal, a pair of pine's and a rainbow boa :mf_dribble:


Mud Kent has rough greens and a unicorn


----------



## snowgoose

ojo said:


> Your plant safe list, youve done a Toxic Plants List but no safe one


lol that was only taken from another site.

I never got round to a safe one.

What plants were you thinking?


----------



## ojo

Eh do i know your full name :O sakes i only stumbled across Tom cause he liked Jakes page


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> Mud Kent has rough greens and a unicorn


:lol2: I actually laughed and woke my dad up! thanks, we have emu's, and a breeding pair of Xenodermus javanicus :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Eh do i know your full name :O sakes i only stumbled across Tom cause he liked Jakes page


Your supposed to guess it :whistling2:


----------



## ojo

Jake, really i was wanting anything with a slight hint of colour and looks the part in a Pokie/Goliath tank 

Tom, what mental picture?

Ok ill take a wild stab in the dark haha


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Jake, really i was wanting anything with a slight hint of colour and looks the part in a Pokie/Goliath tank
> 
> Tom, what mental picture?
> 
> Ok ill take a wild stab in the dark haha



My name on Facebook is Callum Willson-Howe :Na_Na_Na_Na: not my full name but yanoo :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

ojo said:


> Jake, really i was wanting anything with a slight hint of colour and looks the part in a Pokie/Goliath tank
> 
> Tom, what mental picture?
> 
> Ok ill take a wild stab in the dark haha


Hmm, something taller like one of the smaller Yucca or something ground cover / climbing like wandering jew or one of the ficus ?


----------



## ojo

Jeeso man, i was about to add another callum cause i thought he looked a bit fruity haha 

Not too sure what ficus means Jake  I was looking for something a bit on the tall side, with good ground coverage


----------



## snowgoose

ojo said:


> Jeeso man, i was about to add another callum cause i thought he looked a bit fruity haha
> 
> Not too sure what ficus means Jake  I was looking for something a bit on the tall side, with good ground coverage


One of the ferns would probably be your best bet.

I love the look of these, but I've never grown them.

Buy Athyrium niponicum pictum 'Japanese Painted Fern' :: Buy Garden plants online from your online garden centre at Coblands.co.uk

Take a look at the plants on dartfrog.co.uk as well. All plants there should be fine


----------



## ojo

I actually forgot all about dartfrog haha, those ferns do look nice, i was looking for something more around the big wide leaves, kind of optiomising a rainforest if you know what i mean


----------



## snowgoose

ojo said:


> I actually forgot all about dartfrog haha, those ferns do look nice, i was looking for something more around the big wide leaves, kind of optiomising a rainforest if you know what i mean


Hmm, something like the Bird's nest fern would be nice. Nice larger leaves, gives both ground cover from the larger lower leaves, but also adds height with the younger leaves in the middle.


----------



## ojo

I was just looking at that, along with the bear paws fern its a pity dartfrog dont show larger images


----------



## snowgoose

ojo said:


> I was just looking at that, along with the bear paws fern its a pity dartfrog dont show larger images


just copy the name and google image it


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning folks!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Morning!


----------



## Jonb1982

Lord Vetinari said:


> Morning!


You ok mate?!

Im at work in a bit, just had a play with my Hoggie and spent 15mins cleaning pokie poo off the insides of their enclosures, loverly jubberly!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Jonb1982 said:


> You ok mate?!
> 
> Im at work in a bit, just had a play with my Hoggie and spent 15mins cleaning pokie poo off the insides of their enclosures, loverly jubberly!


Yeah I'm good... I should really be doing like actual work at work... but RFUK is a little more fun... 

Though a good popcorn thread would be nice... if i have to read another 'what snake should I get next' thread or a 'how do I pick up my snake' thread I may violate someone with a herring.... 

Ha sounds fun... My hoggie is just out of brumation. Slowly warming him up, but he is constantly on the hunt for food or a shag. His fave trick at the moment is completly burrying his water dish. The little :censor:...


----------



## Jonb1982

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yeah I'm good... I should really be doing like actual work at work... but RFUK is a little more fun...
> 
> Though a good popcorn thread would be nice... if i have to read another 'what snake should I get next' thread or a 'how do I pick up my snake' thread I may violate someone with a herring....
> 
> Ha sounds fun... My hoggie is just out of brumation. Slowly warming him up, but he is constantly on the hunt for food or a shag. His fave trick at the moment is completly burrying his water dish. The little :censor:...


Lol, usually any thread Ailsa gets involved in is a good read, my Hog aint interested in food at the mo, had him two weeks now! Is it a male thing at this time of year?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Jonb1982 said:


> Lol, usually any thread Ailsa gets involved in is a good read, my Hog aint interested in food at the mo, had him two weeks now! Is it a male thing at this time of year?


Nah, shes got boring now. It used to be so much fun.... 

It is a male thing, North American colubrids are seriously tough critters - I wouldnt be worried just yet. There will a bit of a settling in period as well.


----------



## ojo

Good afternoon one and all


----------



## Lord Vetinari

'noon...

hows it going?


----------



## ojo

Not too bad mate, hows things down your end?

Tempted to buy the semi large exo terra (45 x 45 x 65 ) for 60 bucks with a brick of subtrate and loads of decorations.... oh the urge haha


----------



## Biggys

Back from the pub!

Been working there though, not knocking back the pints 

60 quid for fixing a few chairs can't be bad


----------



## ojo

Tyler, you couldnt handle a pint haha

Wee half lager shandy for you my friend


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Tyler, you couldnt handle a pint haha
> 
> Wee half lager shandy for you my friend


 
Bwahahahaaha, I can handle my drink mate 

Unlike tom...... :whistling2:

a half shandy wouldn't even touch the sides, double brandy is more my drink to get going :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ojo

Brandy? A FREAKIN' BRANDY? sorry never knew you were born in the 50's haha

give me a pint of ice cold tennents and a double vodka anyday


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Brandy? A FREAKIN' BRANDY? sorry never knew you were born in the 50's haha
> 
> give me a pint of ice cold tennents and a double vodka anyday


Everyone things I'm a old git, Smoke Cigars, drink brandy :lol2:

what will I be like when I'm 60 O.O


----------



## Colosseum

Sausage rolls, chips and beans.


----------



## ojo

haha always talking about the good ol' days haha

Pah, egg, chips and beans are much better


----------



## Lord Vetinari

ojo said:


> Brandy? A FREAKIN' BRANDY? sorry never knew you were born in the 50's haha
> 
> give me a pint of ice cold tennents and a double vodka anyday


Nowt wrong with a brandy!


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Nowt wrong with a brandy!


 ^ thank you :notworthy:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Everyone things I'm a old git, Smoke Cigars, drink brandy :lol2:
> 
> what will I be like when I'm 60 O.O


cigars look cool.. i think i'd want to try a cigar to get a picture of me looking awesome :Na_Na_Na_Na:

brandy on the other hand.. how can you drink that crap ? yuk. 

amaretto is where it's at


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> cigars look cool.. i think i'd want to try a cigar to get a picture of me looking awesome :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> brandy on the other hand.. how can you drink that crap ? yuk.
> 
> amaretto is where it's at


if you are lucky i will bring a cigar up to the next show 

brandy is the shizzle :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> if you are lucky i will bring a cigar up to the next show
> 
> brandy is the shizzle :Na_Na_Na_Na:


haha, i'll be 16 then :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> if you are lucky i will bring a cigar up to the next show
> 
> brandy is the shizzle :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Not as good as whiskey though...

I also like port... 

I was pretty much born a 50 year old man...


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> haha, i'll be 16 then :lol2:


 :lol2:

you gunna hit the invert shows on the pull once you're legal :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> you gunna hit the invert shows on the pull once you're legal :Na_Na_Na_Na:


If kerry's there she's mine :Na_Na_Na_Na: that also applies to any pretty reptile/invert lady... tom can have my scraps :whistling2:


----------



## fatbloke

Evening all


----------



## geckodelta

fatbloke said:


> Evening all


evening! : victory:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> If kerry's there she's mine :Na_Na_Na_Na: that also applies to any pretty reptile/invert lady... tom can have my scraps :whistling2:


I take it your cousin isn't into inverts then? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> I take it your cousin isn't into inverts then? :lol2:


my cousin died :Na_Na_Na_Na:
But no, I don't think she was :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

Hey people :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Hey people :flrt:


Hey :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Hey :flrt:


Hey Callum you ok Hun?


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Hey Callum you ok Hun?


Im not too bad thanks, how about you? : victory:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Im not too bad thanks, how about you? : victory:


I'm blinkin great thanx!!  

You been upto much?


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> I'm blinkin great thanx!!
> 
> You been upto much?


Good! and just college! how about you?


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Good! and just college! how about you?


Just working really  I need to win the lottery :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Just working really  I need to win the lottery :lol2:


don't we all! god, the things I would do with 20 million :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Family size bag of Revels


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> don't we all! god, the things I would do with 20 million :lol2:


I doubt I'd be living in Peterborough haha somewhere warm and sunny all year round


----------



## geckodelta

Colosseum said:


> Family size bag of Revels


you know it :lol2:


snasha_d said:


> I doubt I'd be living in Peterborough haha somewhere warm and sunny all year round


Hell yeah! or maybe texas.. :2thumb:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> you know it :lol2:
> 
> 
> Hell yeah! or maybe texas.. :2thumb:


Hmmm Texas you say :hmm:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Hmmm Texas you say :hmm:


Id love to live in the states :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Snooooooooooooow!


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Snooooooooooooow!


tell me about it :whip: its been snowing for like 2 hours here! :devil:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Id love to live in the states :lol2:


What's about Australia? 



Trootle said:


> Snooooooooooooow!


Urgh bloody snow  I hate the stuff


----------



## JustJack

I love it as it means a possible day off school xD


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> What's about Australia?
> 
> 
> 
> Urgh bloody snow  I hate the stuff


I like australia, and I have a fair amount of family out there, but as far as I know they have very strict rules about keeping exotics and its hard to own pretty much anything? not entirely sure though :lol2:


Trootle said:


> I love it as it means a possible day off school xD


Im off for a week anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i hope i don't have to go in on account of the snow
the end of term brings a boring ass assembly about how well the term went

i saw an 8 foot corn hybrid at mid kent o:

i'm sitting here with this boy, Gulf (Cartel) my eastern chain king


----------



## kris74

snasha_d said:


> What's about Australia?
> 
> 
> 
> Urgh bloody snow  I hate the stuff


It seems that the snow has bypassed the north east this year. We got about a cm of it last weekend. It's cold but not snowing....Which is nice :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i hope i don't have to go in on account of the snow
> the end of term brings a boring ass assembly about how well the term went
> 
> *i saw an 8 foot corn hybrid at mid kent o:*
> 
> i'm sitting here with this boy, Gulf (Cartel) my eastern chain king
> 
> image


what was it hybridised with? corn x retic? :whistling2:
and I want!


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> what was it hybridised with? corn x retic? :whistling2:
> and I want!


no, it had a lot of great plains i reckon.. it was a beast


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> no, it had a lot of great plains i reckon.. it was a beast


awesome :2thumb:


----------



## kris74

geckodelta said:


> what was it hybridised with? corn x retic? :whistling2:
> and I want!


SPooky, I just started a thread about herp hybrids in this section...!


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> SPooky, I just started a thread about herp hybrids in this section...!


 they're wrong.. pointless and unethical


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Not as good as whiskey though...
> 
> I also like port...
> 
> I was pretty much born a 50 year old man...


We are two of the same dude 



geckodelta said:


> If kerry's there she's mine :Na_Na_Na_Na: that also applies to any pretty reptile/invert lady... tom can have my scraps :whistling2:


Feel free dude 

I have an awesome inverty lady that I really like, so shalt be looking around as all my attention is on one awesome person :flrt::blush: *snaps out of soppy git mode*




snowgoose said:


> I take it your cousin isn't into inverts then? :lol2:


BOOM....headshot..... :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> they're wrong.. pointless and unethical


LIKE YO MOMMA'S ASS! :gasp:


sorry I have no clue what is going on.


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> We are two of the same dude
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free dude
> 
> *I have an awesome inverty lady that I really like, so shalt be looking around as all my attention is on one awesome person :flrt::blush: *snaps out of soppy git mode**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOOM....headshot..... :whistling2:


Care to PM me? :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Urgh this snow needs to stop!! I gotta drive at half 7 in the morning and I guess it won't be clear :devil:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Care to PM me? :lol2:


Why do you want me to pre-menstrate you ?


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Urgh this snow needs to stop!! I gotta drive at half 7 in the morning and I guess it won't be clear :devil:


your lucky! I get up at 6 and I'm on the road by 6:30! :lol2:


Biggys said:


> Why do you want me to pre-menstrate you ?


dude, your sick... 
Thats why I love you


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Why do you want me to pre-menstrate you ?


Win...!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> dude, your sick...
> Thats why I love you


Tis something I pride myself on 





kris74 said:


> Win...!


: victory:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Tis something I pride myself on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : victory:


My murder plans are cleaner :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Tom, I dont know if you have blocked me or not, but you took pics of Harrys P.Fasciata at SEAS right? Could you link me them please? AS I might be getting it wanna see  lol


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> My murder plans are cleaner :whistling2:


 
A pillow case of body parts tends to be cleaner than me most of the time :whistling2:


Had something else to put in the pillow case, but didn't want to offend to badly :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> A pillow case of body parts tends to be cleaner than me most of the time :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Had something else to put in the pillow case, but didn't want to offend to badly :lol2:


Im very clean, I have had 5 baths this week! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Im very clean, I have had 5 baths this week! :lol2:


 you used the same water though


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> you used the same water though


Ewwww no! I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy :whistling2:


----------



## ojo

Hey Jake

Hey Shelley :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Hey Jake
> 
> Hey Shelley :flrt:


:gasp:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Ewwww no! I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy :whistling2:


I bet you do 

and you biological float bits after your "bath games" :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Id love to live in the states :lol2:


Yup! Texas blows though.... Portland and Boston are where it's at... 

That's Portland on the west coast. Not the east. The one on the east is weird.


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I bet you do
> 
> and you biological float bits after your "bath games" :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp: nooo I have rules in place for bath time :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Lord Vetinari said:


> Yup! Texas blows though.... Portland and Boston are where it's at...
> 
> That's Portland on the west coast. Not the east. The one on the east is weird.


I will have to check it out! I really want to do a road trip and visit every state!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: nooo I have rules in place for bath time :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 

all topedos over board ??


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> all topedos over board ??


something like that :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: nooo I have rules in place for bath time :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> I will have to check it out! I really want to do a road trip and visit every state!


Hit Portland if you want to party.... Seriously, I wasn't sober for 3 days. There are about 10 micro breweries in the city centre... There are more just outside. every place has a happy hour, and I mean every place. From the cheapest dive to the swankiest joint. Portland city grill is amazing, it's a $60 a head steakhouse on the 30th floor of a building. But come happy hour some cocktails are $5 a pop. And it's not really a happy hour, more like a happy 3 hours.

Boston is where my girlfriend is from. So I'm biased. But it is very cool.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Hit Portland if you want to party.... Seriously, I wasn't sober for 3 days. There are about 10 micro breweries in the city centre... There are more just outside. every place has a happy hour, and I mean every place. From the cheapest dive to the swankiest joint. Portland city grill is amazing, it's a $60 a head steakhouse on the 30th floor of a building. But come happy hour some cocktails are $5 a pop. And it's not really a happy hour, more like a happy 3 hours.
> 
> Boston is where my girlfriend is from. So I'm biased. But it is very cool.


I like to party... a lot :lol2:
wow sounds great! definitely going to head there! sounds like heaven to me! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> I like to party... a lot :lol2:
> wow sounds great! definitely going to head there! sounds like heaven to me! :mf_dribble:


If you do, let me know. I have a list of places.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> If you do, let me know. I have a list of places.


I definitely will, Im a bit young at the moment, going to head there next year!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I definitely will, Im a bit young at the moment, going to head there next year!


Whimp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Whimp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think the word is responsible


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I think the word is responsible


nope, WHIMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> nope, WHIMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I know


Grow a pair :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Grow a pair :lol2:


of boobs? I tried once.. 

it didn't end well.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I bet you do
> 
> and you biological float bits after your "bath games" :Na_Na_Na_Na:


eew.. how could somebody swim in their own love juice ?
that's gross, tyler :Na_Na_Na_Na:

night all !!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> of boobs? I tried once..
> 
> it didn't end well.


Ha one more set of tits in the world you arent getting :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Ha one more set of tits in the world you arent getting :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp: im sexy! :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> eew.. how could somebody swim in their own love juice ?
> that's gross, tyler :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> night all !!


well ask callum why he does it then :O



geckodelta said:


> :gasp: im sexy! :whistling2:


is that what your mummy says ??? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> eew.. how could somebody swim in their own love juice ?
> that's gross, tyler :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> night all !!


Night mate!



Biggys said:


> well ask callum why he does it then :O
> 
> 
> 
> is that what your mummy says ??? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


No, its what your mum says :whistling2:


----------



## kris74

This is a series of books aimed at a younger market, look at the title and tell me if you think the guy really thought it through... clicky


----------



## ojo

HEY CALLUM!!!

Tyler, his mum just calls him special haha not even she can see that side of him lmao 

I was actually wondering where Kerry got scared of, shes went into hiding due to your constant "wuv u kerwey"

Kris, there IS a joke there somewhere... but for the life of me i cant put my finger on it...


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> This is a series of books aimed at a younger market, look at the title and tell me if you think the guy really thought it through... clicky


:lol2:
How are you mate?


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> HEY CALLUM!!!
> 
> Tyler, his mum just calls him special haha not even she can see that side of him lmao
> 
> I was actually wondering where Kerry got scared of, shes went into hiding due to your constant "wuv u kerwey"
> 
> Kris, there IS a joke there somewhere... but for the life of me i cant put my finger on it...


I always scare kerry off :lol2:


----------



## kris74

geckodelta said:


> :lol2:
> How are you mate?


I'm ok, just sorting out spiders and chilling on morphine (prescribed) kills pain but has the added advantage of also getting you baked, a novel side effect but not one to take lightly. 2 more days and thats it for a month!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Night mate!
> 
> 
> 
> No, its what your mum says :whistling2:


My mum does like scrawny midgets :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> I'm ok, just sorting out spiders and chilling on morphine (prescribed) kills pain but has the added advantage of also getting you baked, a novel side effect but not one to take lightly. 2 more days and thats it for a month!


awesome, I think? is it for your back?


Biggys said:


> My mum does like scrawny midgets :Na_Na_Na_Na:


im 6ft! and I'm not scrawny.. I'm chiselled :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> im 6ft! and I'm scrawny... like a bean cane :whistling2:


:whistling2:


----------



## kris74

geckodelta said:


> awesome, I think? is it for your back?
> 
> 
> im 6ft! and I'm not scrawny.. I'm chiselled :whistling2:


Sort of, the injection I had wore off and then I thought it would be a good idea to shift an old telly and now the nerve is in spazmode again. Codeine is usually ok but sometimes it's just nice to get a few days proper relief. To be honest I operate better on morphine than anything else. Once I get my op I can stop it altogether and just stick with the good weed..


----------



## Colosseum

kris74 said:


> I'm ok, just sorting out spiders and chilling on morphine (prescribed) kills pain but has the added advantage of also getting you baked, a novel side effect but not one to take lightly. 2 more days and thats it for a month!


I fly most days


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :whistling2:


have you even seen a picture of me? :whip:


kris74 said:


> Sort of, the injection I had wore off and then I thought it would be a good idea to shift an old telly and now the nerve is in spazmode again. Codeine is usually ok but sometimes it's just nice to get a few days proper relief. To be honest I operate better on morphine than anything else. Once I get my op I can stop it altogether and just stick with the good weed..





Colosseum said:


> I fly most days


well... this is lovely! :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> I fly most days


Indeed mate, I can well imagine. I like the effect of this stuff when I'm baked, pretty immense feeling and all pain just goes along with my motivation to go beyond the kettle and the toaster :whistling2:


----------



## ojo

6ft and built like an asparagus haha


----------



## Colosseum

Went into Tesco earlier had my phones on had some old skool Jungle blowing from way back in 95 completely buzzing my twat off, picked up some apple turnovers started to munch them before I paid.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> have you even seen a picture of me? :whip:


 
unfortunatley yes


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> 6ft and built like an asparagus haha





Biggys said:


> unfortunatley yes


You guys are mean  

My mum told me I'm an italian stallion :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> You guys are mean
> 
> My mum told me I'm an italian stallion :whistling2:


 
She lied. also she isn't your mum. your adopted, and your not actually italian, your a portugese sailors bastadized son....


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> She lied. also she isn't your mum. your adopted, and your not actually italian, your a portugese sailors bastadized son....


 but what about my massive 
































ego?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> but what about my massive
> 
> ego?


 
Tis non-exsistant, just a figmant of your now shattered mind


----------



## ojo

Im just saying, 6ft isnt that big  

Didnt your mum mean your a Prancing Pony?


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Im just saying, 6ft isnt that big
> 
> Didnt your mum mean your a Prancing Pony?


6' 5" is though 8)

:lol2:

and I think she did, prancing about, and that wrist problem isn't from an accident, you're just a limp wrist sod :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Tis non-exsistant, just a figmant of your now shattered mind


well I've been wrecked 


ojo said:


> Im just saying, 6ft isnt that big
> 
> Didnt your mum mean your a Prancing Pony?


nope it isn't that big, but tyler called me a dwarf, and it isn't that small either :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ojo

Tyler come back to me when your another 3 inches bigger  

True, but your weight makes you look smaller


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> well I've been wrecked


Well then stop dropping the soap on purpose............




geckodelta said:


> nope it isn't that big, but tyler called me a dwarf, and it isn't that small either :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Nope I called you a midget......there is a difference, they are natures little punchlines


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Tyler come back to me when your another 3 inches bigger
> 
> True, but your weight makes you look smaller


Im big boned :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Biggys said:


> Well then stop dropping the soap on purpose............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope I called you a midget......there is a difference, they are natures little punchlines


 I didn't drop the soap on purpose 
and oh well... same difference


----------



## ojo

Your on a roll tonight my good man, Callum why not get stuck back into him? give as good as your getting man

Tiny boned you mean haha


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Your on a roll tonight my good man, Callum why not get stuck back into him? give as good as your getting man
> 
> Tiny boned you mean haha


Ive had like seven coffees, I feel more high than Kris and Oliver combined! :lol2: I am in no fit state to form intelligent responses...


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Im big boned :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you may be Big boned yes.......having a big bone.....no :Na_Na_Na_Na:



ojo said:


> Your on a roll tonight my good man, Callum why not get stuck back into him? give as good as your getting man
> 
> Tiny boned you mean haha


Ok 6' 8" is pretty big :lol2:

but I still have another 3-5 years of growing


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> you may be Big boned yes.......having a big bone.....no :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok 6' 8" is pretty big :lol2:
> 
> but I still have another 3-5 years of growing


want me to send you a pic in pm? :whistling2:
thats what I thought.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> want me to send you a pic in pm? :whistling2:
> thats what I thought.


one second, let me find my magnifying glass.......

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> one second, let me find my magnifying glass.......
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


to protect your eye?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> to protect your eye?


 Nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Excuse Callum guys, he just gets a little bit touchy, seeing as most of the time he struggles to pee over the edge of his own nutsack :Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Excuse Callum guys, he just gets a little bit touchy, seeing as most of the time he struggles to pee over the edge of his own nutsack :Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:


:bash:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :bash:


Tyler - 1

Callum - 0

:no1:


----------



## ojo

Tyler... PMSL hahahah


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Tyler... PMSL hahahah


 
*takes a bow* :blush::lol2:


----------



## Biggys




----------



## Lord Vetinari

*yawn*

Morning all....


----------



## kris74

*Monastic Life 

A young monk arrives at the monastery. 
He is assigned to helping the other monks in copying the old canons and laws of the church by hand.

He notices, however, that all of the monks are copying from copies, not from the original manuscript. 
So, the new monk goes to the Old Abbot to question this, pointing out that if someone made even a small error in the first copy, it would never be picked up! In fact, that error would be continued in all of the subsequent copies.


The head monk, says, "We have been copying from the copies for centuries, but you make a good point, my son."

He goes down into the dark caves underneath the monastery where the original manuscripts are held as archives in a locked vault that hasn't been opened for hundreds of years. Hours go by and nobody sees the Old Abbot.

So, the young monk gets worried and goes down to look for him. He sees him banging his head against the wall and wailing. 


"We missed out the R!" 

"We missed out the R!" 

"We missed out the R!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" 

His forehead is all bloody and bruised and he is crying uncontrollably.

The young monk asks the old abbot, "What's wrong, father?" 

With a choking voice, the old Abbot replies, 

"The word was... 

Celebrate**!!!!*


----------



## Biggys

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD AFERNOON INVERTY TYPE PEOPLES :2thumb:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

wotcha.


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD AFERNOON INVERTY TYPE PEOPLES :2thumb:


Areet Franco!


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> wotcha.





kris74 said:


> Areet Franco!


Hello guys 

How are you ??


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Hello guys
> 
> How are you ??


Not shabby...

Im supposed to be writing up structual inspection reports. But I cant be bothered. So Im not. 

but what the hell its friday, and Im off to the pub from work later.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Not shabby...
> 
> Im supposed to be writing up structual inspection reports. But I cant be bothered. So Im not.
> 
> but what the hell its friday, and Im off to the pub from work later.


 
Good to hear mate 

Yeah it's friday you can't be doing work on a friday :lol2:

Fancy taking me to the pub too ? :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Good to hear mate
> 
> Yeah it's friday you can't be doing work on a friday :lol2:
> 
> Fancy taking me to the pub too ? :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


If your in Basingstoke, yeah you could come.... there are loads of people I work with though. we are a right bunch of c:censor:ts...


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> If your in Basingstoke, yeah you could come.... there are loads of people I work with though. we are a right bunch of c:censor:ts...


I'm in slough :lol2:

so tis a little far for a pint :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I'm in slough :lol2:
> 
> so tis a little far for a pint :Na_Na_Na_Na:


psh.. your loss.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> psh.. your loss.


 
Yep living in slough deffinatly is :lol2:

anyway I wouldn't want to show you lot up by out drinking you :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Yep living in slough deffinatly is :lol2:
> 
> anyway I wouldn't want to show you lot up by out drinking you :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


haha... dream on sunshine.  though a load are out trackside tomorrow so cant drink anyway. It wont be a heavy night. 

yeah slough is a dump - I have seen worse places though.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> *haha... dream on sunshine.*  though a load are out trackside tomorrow so cant drink anyway. It wont be a heavy night.
> 
> yeah slough is a dump - I have seen worse places though.


 
:lol2::lol2:


so anyplans for this weekend ??


----------



## geckodelta

hey guys


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> hey guys


 
Callum!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Nope. I need to buy food for snakes. Thats about it. 

Easy time really.

Yourself?


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Nope. I need to buy food for snakes. Thats about it.
> 
> Easy time really.
> 
> Yourself?


 
Fair enough 

Hopefully I'm picking up a Brooksi king tonight, if all goes to plan 

I really want to start gettign on with sword smithing again, but my freaking neighbour keeps complaining


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Fair enough
> 
> Hopefully I'm picking up a Brooksi king tonight, if all goes to plan
> 
> I really want to start gettign on with *sword smithing* again, but my freaking neighbour keeps complaining


Now thats cool. 

Practical blades or show ones?


----------



## spinnin_tom

What's up guys ?


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Now thats cool.
> 
> Practical blades or show ones?


Practical 

and some show blade, tbh I like to use a knive once it's done, I'm working on a folded steel blade atm once my neighbour shuts her whore mouth :whistling2:

something along these lines










^ not my blade, just what I"m aiming at 



spinnin_tom said:


> What's up guys ?


Hello dude, not alot yourself ?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Practical
> 
> and some show blade, tbh I like to use a knive once it's done, I'm working on a folded steel blade atm once my neighbour shuts her whore mouth :whistling2:
> 
> something along these lines
> 
> image
> 
> ^ not my blade, just what I"m aiming at
> 
> 
> 
> Hello dude, not alot yourself ?


Pic didnt work... (it appears because I am at work at weapons are blocked)

Nice... I agree - it needs to be able to be used.. bit pointless otherwise.

why she bitching? unless your doing it at 11pm she cant really moan can she? Or is she just annoying...


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Pic didnt work... (it appears because I am at work at weapons are blocked)
> 
> Nice... I agree - it needs to be able to be used.. bit pointless otherwise.
> 
> why she bitching? unless your doing it at 11pm she cant really moan can she? Or is she just annoying...


 
Ahh fail, it's just a swiss style fixed bladed bush knife 

and she is bitching because, she doens't like anyone getting on with anything, she has a sign on her door saying DON'T KNOCK ON THIS DOOR BEFORE 12 noon.

she moans about my music, tbf I'm 17 and yes sometimes I do have my music fully pumping, not 9 times out of 10 it's on at a respectable level,

she moaned at christmas when I was putting up my decs with a staple gun, and keeps threatening my mum ( my mum was involved in a serious road traffic accident and has been left permenantly disabled), so my mum doesn't even want to go out of the house because of her.

she moans about our minimal noise then friggin hoovers at 1am and stuff like that,

we had to have some disabled adaptions to the house because of the accident and she was complaining and tried sueing up on many an occasion,

and quite frankly her worse trait is being about 30 odd stone and still wearing a frigging bikini in the summer, I mean thats not on, i have a koi pond and quite frankly I think she has turned my fish gay.....


*and breath*

:blush:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Ahh fail, it's just a swiss style fixed bladed bush knife
> 
> and she is bitching because, she doens't like anyone getting on with anything, she has a sign on her door saying DON'T KNOCK ON THIS DOOR BEFORE 12 noon.
> 
> she moans about my music, tbf I'm 17 and yes sometimes I do have my music fully pumping, not 9 times out of 10 it's on at a respectable level,
> 
> she moaned at christmas when I was putting up my decs with a staple gun, and keeps threatening my mum ( my mum was involved in a serious road traffic accident and has been left permenantly disabled), so my mum doesn't even want to go out of the house because of her.
> 
> she moans about our minimal noise then friggin hoovers at 1am and stuff like that,
> 
> we had to have some disabled adaptions to the house because of the accident and she was complaining and tried sueing up on many an occasion,
> 
> and quite frankly her worse trait is being about 30 odd stone and still wearing a frigging bikini in the summer, I mean thats not on, i have a koi pond and quite frankly I think she has turned my fish gay.....
> 
> 
> *and breath*
> 
> :blush:


Jesus... some people... Well with any luck she will carck it from diet related diabetes.. 

hehe...your fish have the gay...


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Jesus... some people... Well with any luck she will carck it from diet related diabetes..
> 
> hehe...your fish have the gay...


 
Well she is on her 2nd heart attack now, hopefully it will be third time lucky :whistling2:

Ahahahah I think they do you know, haven't been spawning last year


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Well she is on her 2nd heart attack now, hopefully it will be third time lucky :whistling2:
> 
> Ahahahah I think they do you know, haven't been spawning last year


Also ... what grounds did she try and sue on??? thats mental... breach of the peace/ disorder are criminal offences, not civil. 

bahaha! sorry mate... shouldnt laugh. Haven't been stocking it with rainbow trout have you?


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Also ... what grounds did she try and sue on??? thats mental... breach of the peace/ disorder are criminal offences, not civil.


I dunno I kept out of it tbh mate just let my dad deal with it, I tend to get a tad annoyed in that sort of situation, so just leave it to people that can control themselves :blush:




Lord Vetinari said:


> bahaha! sorry mate... shouldnt laugh. Haven't been stocking it with rainbow trout have you?


:lol2::lol2:

You legend :no1:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I dunno I kept out of it tbh mate just let my dad deal with it, I tend to get a tad annoyed in that sort of situation, so just leave it to people that can control themselves :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> You legend :no1:


Ah fair enough... well she sounds like an utter moron...


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Ah fair enough... well she sounds like an utter moron...


She is :devil:

on a lighter note all my mantids are chowing down :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> She is :devil:
> 
> on a lighter note all my mantids are chowing down :lol2:


Nice! 


God Im bored.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> God Im bored.


Same 

I'm gettign sick of having the stuff to get on with the knife, but not beign able to :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Same
> 
> I'm gettign sick of having the stuff to get on with the knife, but not beign able to :lol2:


I would just do it anyway... 

weird hobbies involving weaponry mean people rarely bitch too much...


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> I would just do it anyway...
> 
> weird hobbies involving weaponry mean people rarely bitch too much...


 
:lol2:

"Here you go you want me to stop do us a favor and stick this in the bin"

*flings white hot blade blank at her*

:whistling2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> "Here you go you want me to stop do us a favor and stick this in the bin"
> 
> *flings white hot blade blank at her*
> 
> :whistling2:


or just answer the door stropping one... 

I answered the door to my landlord once while shaving with a cut throat (which for me is not unusual). Apparently a 6ft 3 half naked bloke answering the door with an incredibly sharp blade is 'intimidating behaviour'. 

He was a nob though. It wasnt even deliberate. And e only wanted to let me know about a gas inspection. (I had had run ins with him before though)


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> or just answer the door stropping one...
> 
> I answered the door to my landlord once while shaving with a cut throat (which for me is not unusual). Apparently a 6ft 3 half naked bloke answering the door with an incredibly sharp blade is 'intimidating behaviour'.
> 
> He was a nob though. It wasnt even deliberate. And e only wanted to let me know about a gas inspection. (I had had run ins with him before though)


WTF :gasp:

that is pathetic, I have opened the doors while cooking and had a kitchen knife, but no one complained.

some peoples are funny aren't they


----------



## fatbloke

Oioi all


----------



## Biggys

fatbloke said:


> Oioi all


Hello hello


----------



## fatbloke

Biggys said:


> Hello hello


How's things


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> WTF :gasp:
> 
> that is pathetic, I have opened the doors while cooking and had a kitchen knife, but no one complained.
> 
> some peoples are funny aren't they


Yeah, some people are unresonable. 

As with most things you will people will classify things as acceptable because they are 'normal' 

Kitchen knives are 'normal' so they are acceptable - cut throats are not normal so are unacceptable in peoples minds. 

He was such a nob though. He once threatened to give me kicking not long after the above incident. He suffered from short man syndrome something terrible. Wasnt even like I was a bad tennant... paid on time, kept the place neat and tidy, wasnt overly loud or anything. For some reason he just had a disliking of me.


----------



## fatbloke

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yeah, some people are unresonable.
> 
> As with most things you will people will classify things as acceptable because they are 'normal'
> 
> Kitchen knives are 'normal' so they are acceptable - cut throats are not normal so are unacceptable in peoples minds.
> 
> He was such a nob though. He once threatened to give me kicking not long after the above incident. He suffered from short man syndrome something terrible. Wasnt even like I was a bad tennant... paid on time, kept the place neat and tidy, wasnt overly loud or anything. For some reason he just had a disliking of me.


cut throatsare the only way to shave not had a good shave with one for ages


----------



## Biggys

fatbloke said:


> How's things


Good, but bored :lol2:

You ??



Lord Vetinari said:


> Yeah, some people are unresonable.
> 
> As with most things you will people will classify things as acceptable because they are 'normal'
> 
> Kitchen knives are 'normal' so they are acceptable - cut throats are not normal so are unacceptable in peoples minds.
> 
> He was such a nob though. He once threatened to give me kicking not long after the above incident. He suffered from short man syndrome something terrible. Wasnt even like I was a bad tennant... paid on time, kept the place neat and tidy, wasnt overly loud or anything. For some reason he just had a disliking of me.


 
I do have a thing for cut throats :hmm:

I like the ivory handle ones 

People like that amuse me, I am smaller than you therefore I must make myslef look bigger :lol2:


----------



## Moonstone

Evening all.... Guess what??!! It's Friday...... so have a good one!! :2thumb:


----------



## fatbloke

Biggys said:


> Good, but bored :lol2:
> 
> You ??
> 
> 
> 
> Yer cool man just been re housing sum of me bits


----------



## fatbloke

Moonstone said:


> Evening all.... Guess what??!! It's Friday...... so have a good one!! :2thumb:[/QUOTuE]
> 
> another skint weekend


----------



## Biggys

fatbloke said:


> Biggys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, but bored :lol2:
> 
> You ??
> 
> 
> 
> Yer cool man just been re housing sum of me bits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo nice
> 
> What do you have ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Moonstone

fatbloke said:


> Moonstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening all.... Guess what??!! It's Friday...... so have a good one!! :2thumb:[/QUOTuE]
> 
> *another skint weekend*
> 
> 
> 
> Me too......is it sad that i still get excited for the weekends even tho I'm broke? :lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## fatbloke

Biggys said:


> fatbloke said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> Ooo nice
> 
> What do you have ?
> 
> 
> 
> Just basic stuff at the moment just getting the spider bug got 4 chilli roses a A.metallica 2 red rumps a tiger rump adult male chevron 8 .Chinese mantis 2 boas a royal a corn and 5 geckos
Click to expand...


----------



## fatbloke

Moonstone said:


> fatbloke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too......is it sad that i still get excited for the weekends even tho I'm broke? :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Once u have kids there is no more Friday nights lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Good, but bored :lol2:
> 
> You ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a thing for cut throats :hmm:
> 
> I like the ivory handle ones
> 
> People like that amuse me, I am smaller than you therefore I must make myslef look bigger :lol2:


 
They are very shiny... I like them

I am currently restoring an old blade. Manufactured in 1905. Its nearly there... just need to make some scales for it...


----------



## Biggys

fatbloke said:


> Just basic stuff at the moment just getting the spider bug got 4 chilli roses a A.metallica 2 red rumps a tiger rump adult male chevron 8 .Chinese mantis 2 boas a royal a corn and 5 geckos


 
Nice 

I have 

king baboon
cobalt blue
subfusca high land
chile rose
genic
curley haired
gbb
m robustum
skeleton spp
obt
tapienchenis (sp)
loads of trues
6 giant asian green mantids
2 bud wings
1 african stick mantis
uk native beetles, pedes and spiders

7 carpets of various spp
a burm
2 kings
1 corn
2 rainbow boas 

3 berber skinks
and a bosc monitor 

dog & cat
goldfish
10x30x8ft koi pond


um I think thats the lot :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> They are very shiny... I like them
> 
> I am currently restoring an old blade. Manufactured in 1905. Its nearly there... just need to make some scales for it...


Ahh you are into knife making yourself then ?


----------



## fatbloke

Biggys said:


> Nice
> 
> I have
> 
> king baboon
> cobalt blue
> subfusca high land
> chile rose
> genic
> curley haired
> gbb
> m robustum
> skeleton spp
> obt
> tapienchenis (sp)
> loads of trues
> 6 giant asian green mantids
> 2 bud wings
> 1 african stick mantis
> uk native beetles, pedes and spiders
> 
> 7 carpets of various spp
> a burm
> 2 kings
> 1 corn
> 2 rainbow boas
> 
> 3 berber skinks
> and a bosc monitor
> 
> dog & cat
> goldfish
> 10x30x8ft koi pond
> 
> 
> um I think thats the lot :lol2:


Just a few bits then lol I'm after a queen yellow ant and a couple of workers couse I got my son a ant farm from a charity shop yesterday was only 4 quid and never been opened


----------



## Moonstone

fatbloke said:


> Once u have kids there is no more Friday nights lol


 
Lol, how true that is.


----------



## Biggys

fatbloke said:


> Just a few bits then lol I'm after a queen yellow ant and a couple of workers couse I got my son a ant farm from a charity shop yesterday was only 4 quid and never been opened


there is a dude in the classifeids selling ants 

3.50 for a queen and 5 workers 

and My collection is bigger in the summer

all the uk natives I collect I breed and then let go after collecting the egg sacs, grow the slings on then release them


----------



## fatbloke

Biggys said:


> there is a dude in the classifeids selling ants
> 
> 3.50 for a queen and 5 workers
> 
> and My collection is bigger in the summer
> 
> all the uk natives I collect I breed and then let go after collecting the egg sacs, grow the slings on then release them


cool not seen any in the classified


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Ahh you are into knife making yourself then ?


Passing interest only... 

I like restoring... less of the dicking around with hot steel and hoping you got the carbon content right... 

I find the sanding/polishing/honing quite relaxing though.


----------



## fatbloke

Moonstone said:


> Lol, how true that is.


To true lol


----------



## fatbloke

Got a Pocelithria striata as well keep forgetting about that one


----------



## Biggys

fatbloke said:


> cool not seen any in the classified


 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-classifieds/713274-lasius-niger-queens-sale.html

these are the Lasius niger though, so not the yellow ants, but the black "common" ants 



Lord Vetinari said:


> Passing interest only...
> 
> I like restoring... less of the dicking around with hot steel and hoping you got the carbon content right...
> 
> I find the sanding/polishing/honing quite relaxing though.


Ahh awesome 

I have to admit I do like the whole gambling wiht hot metal thing tbh :blush:

maybe I'm just prone to liking dangerous stuff :lol2:

ahh I have a question for you then dear sir, what is the best way to polish a blade :hmm:


----------



## fatbloke

Biggys said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-classifieds/713274-lasius-niger-queens-sale.html
> 
> these are the Lasius niger though, so not the yellow ants, but the black "common" ants
> O yes I pmed him the other day but no reply yet will a queen start of on her own ok ?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-classifieds/713274-lasius-niger-queens-sale.html
> 
> these are the Lasius niger though, so not the yellow ants, but the black "common" ants
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh awesome
> 
> I have to admit I do like the whole gambling wiht hot metal thing tbh :blush:
> 
> maybe I'm just prone to liking dangerous stuff :lol2:
> 
> ahh I have a question for you then dear sir, what is the best way to polish a blade :hmm:


I wouldn't mind giving it a go tbh... 

Depends... I do a gradual progression from wet/dry paper to a linen cloth with a paste. 

Use small circular motions with gradualy decreasing pressure and be prepared to spend time...


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> I wouldn't mind giving it a go tbh...
> 
> Depends... I do a gradual progression from wet/dry paper to a linen cloth with a paste.
> 
> Use small circular motions with gradualy decreasing pressure and be prepared to spend time...


 
So say finish the blade and get it to a good finish, then go to something like a 600pc paper, upto a say 2000 then move onto lien cloth, and is it carbarubum(sp) paste you use the fine stuff ?


----------



## kris74

Lord Vetinari said:


> Passing interest only...
> 
> I like restoring... less of the dicking around with hot steel and hoping you got the carbon content right...
> 
> I find the sanding/polishing/honing quite relaxing though.


What types of blade do you work on? I have a blade in foundation polish. It's a custom tanto blade from a sword maker in the US, very beautiful piece of work that needs finished and the hamon brought out on it. Are you able to do those sorts of things? A good hybrid polisher in this country could make a lot of money if introduced to the right circles, especially the iaido and tameshigiri dojo's as we're always scratching our blades. I chopped my house with a wakizashi and that needs a new edge as well :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Callum!


babe! I mean, erm Tyler! :whistling2:


----------



## fatbloke

geckodelta said:


> babe! I malean, erm Tyler! :whistling2:


Alright leech lol


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> babe! I mean, erm Tyler! :whistling2:


Hello baby cakes 



fatbloke said:


> Alright leech lol


Owned....:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

I don't know why I come in here.. I just get mocked :whip: 
:whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

Spicy Chicken Pizza, and bread with Garlic on.


----------



## geckodelta

Colosseum said:


> Spicy Chicken Pizza, and bread with Garlic on.


Ewwwww :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> babe! I mean, erm Tyler! :whistling2:


you're a strange one, you


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> you're a strange one, you


Didn't we establish that like 2 years ago? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Didn't we establish that like 2 years ago? :lol2:


probably.. :lol2:

how's your snake ?


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening!


hallo : victory:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> hallo : victory:


U ok pal?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> U ok pal?


i am 
i found a dubia roach on the floor :L

you alright !?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> i am
> i found a dubia roach on the floor :L
> 
> you alright !?


Lol yeah mate not bad, ive just arrived in the Toon!!


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> probably.. :lol2:
> 
> how's your snake ?


:lol2:
and good thanks now, I have another.. a ghost stripe  they are both on fluffs! the carolina looks due for a shed.
How are yours?


----------



## snasha_d

Hey people  

My OBT and GBB have both had a change of clothes :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> :lol2:
> and good thanks now, I have another.. a ghost stripe  they are both on fluffs! the carolina looks due for a shed.
> How are yours?


the 2 bigger ones (liberty and carl) took fluffs this week- both struck and coiled damn tight

kevin (prev. bad feeder) is growing like a weed

PG is ready to get jiggy

clyde and zeus (adult corns) are also horny but they won't be getting any

Gulf, my eastern chain king, took a fluff and he'd enjoying being held

Escobar is biting me a lot recently. he's in shed so anything is food lol. he's way bigger than when i got him.. kings, eh ?

edit- i forgot twix. she's happy 

and numpty, the carpet.. 3 weeks since i got him and he's not even showing intterest in food


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> the 2 bigger ones (liberty and carl) took fluffs this week- both struck and coiled damn tight
> 
> kevin (prev. bad feeder) is growing like a weed
> 
> PG is ready to get jiggy
> 
> clyde and zeus (adult corns) are also horny but they won't be getting any
> 
> Gulf, my eastern chain king, took a fluff and he'd enjoying being held
> 
> Escobar is biting me a lot recently. he's in shed so anything is food lol. he's way bigger than when i got him.. kings, eh ?


:lol2: loving their names! kevin and carl :2thumb:
a lot of exciting snakey happening's at yours then! good to hear the previous bad feeder is doing well!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> So say finish the blade and get it to a good finish, then go to something like a 600pc paper, upto a say 2000 then move onto lien cloth, and is it carbarubum(sp) paste you use the fine stuff ?


I would start finer... Absolute minimum a 1000 to start with. Though that may be the razor back ground talking. Coarse stuff can really mess up a ground edge. A knife you will prob be able to get away starting off with something coarser. 

Yup, that's the stuff, though to finish I always strop. Brings out the shine well. 



kris74 said:


> What types of blade do you work on? I have a blade in foundation polish. It's a custom tanto blade from a sword maker in the US, very beautiful piece of work that needs finished and the hamon brought out on it. Are you able to do those sorts of things? A good hybrid polisher in this
> country could make a lot of money if introduced to the right circles, especially the iaido and tameshigiri dojo's as we're always scratching our blades. I chopped my house with a wakizashi and that needs a new edge as well :blush:


Just cut throat razors... I would love to learn sword polishing. I'm only self taught, no where good enough to be messing with fine work like that. 

In my to do pile I do have a Japanese straight razor. I may bump it up a priority. If I post pics could you tell me if I have the skills?:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Why did I think it was a good idea to walk don the village, it's like minus 8.5c ffs *shivers* :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Why did I think it was a good idea to walk don the *village*, it's like minus 8.5c ffs *shivers* :gasp:


You live in a village?! ha! 
maybe you have village gigantism :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> You live in a village?! ha!
> maybe you have village gigantism :whistling2:


i don't think it works the same :lol2:

i've got a bloody annoying king snake, asleep in my sleeve haha


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i don't think it works the same :lol2:
> 
> i've got a bloody annoying king snake, asleep in my sleeve haha


oh 

and :lol2: not sure if thats better or worse than me having a hedgehog stuck in my trousers last year! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> oh
> 
> and :lol2: not sure if thats better or worse than me having a hedgehog stuck in my trousers last year! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
haha, yuk..


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> oh
> 
> and :lol2: not sure if thats better or worse than me having a hedgehog stuck in my trousers last year! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


So it's not just me that mocks you :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> haha, yuk..


no, I mean an actual hedgehog... my hedgehog called stewie, he's and african pygmy hedgehog.. after his first bath he decided to run up my trouser leg :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> So it's not just me that mocks you :lol2:


oh shh, you only mock me because you can't have me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> oh shh, you only mock me because you can't have me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Why would I want you ?

your mum tried giving you away at birth


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> no, I mean an actual hedgehog... my hedgehog called stewie, he's and african pygmy hedgehog.. after his first bath he decided to run up my trouser leg :lol2:


yeah, exactly.. that's gross.. not the actual hodgeheg, but the scenario


----------



## Biggys

anyone there ? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> anyone there ? :lol2:


 
nope :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> nope :whistling2:


How are you non-exsistant person :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> How are you non-exsistant person :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i am soo tired

you alright ?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i am soo tired
> 
> you alright ?


COFFEEEEEEE FTW!!!!

I have had like 3 cups now


----------



## Colosseum

Cold Pizza from the night before


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Cold Pizza from the night before


Best thing EVER


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Cold Pizza from the night before


Glad it's not just me :lol2:

I actually like it better cold than when it's hot :blush:


----------



## Colosseum

Biggys said:


> Glad it's not just me :lol2:
> 
> *I actually like it better cold than when it's hot* :blush:


Yes Chief you know it makes sence


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Yes Chief you know it makes sence


It does 

might start doing two for tuesdays, eating one hot and lettign the other go cold for lunch the next day :hmm:


----------



## Colosseum

yeah i usually cook a pizza or 2 let them go cold and wack them in my lunch box for work, I do the same with pies


----------



## Biggys

Cold Pukka pies are just epic


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> yeah i usually cook a pizza or 2 let them go cold and wack them in my lunch box for work, I do the same with pies


i take cold everything to school with me lol



Biggys said:


> Cold Pukka pies are just epic


apart from these..


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> apart from these..


Is it coz I'm black blud ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Is it coz I'm black blud ?


you wish

"kMT"


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> you wish
> 
> "kMT"


 
No I don't 

KMT ?

Kermit molested tom ? 

:gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> No I don't
> 
> KMT ?
> 
> Kermit molested tom ?
> 
> :gasp:


kiss my teeth.. the other one works too :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> kiss my teeth.. the other one works too :Na_Na_Na_Na:


No tommy boy where did the frog touch you ?


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> No tommy boy where did the frog touch you ?
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


here, and here, and here

*points to ears, thumb and forehead

i'm trying to convince my dad o let me bring a scorpion and a spider round


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> here, and here, and here
> 
> *points to ears, thumb and forehead
> 
> i'm trying to convince my dad o let me bring a scorpion and a spider round


 
Beat him up and bring them in ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Beat him up and bring them in ?


he said no because a night is too long to leave them in the car.

like he things they'd stay in the car... stupid hoe


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> he said no because a night is too long to leave them in the car.
> 
> like he things they'd stay in the car... *stupid hoe*


Have some respect for your Father


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> he said no because a night is too long to leave them in the car.
> 
> like he things they'd stay in the car... stupid hoe





Colosseum said:


> Have some respect for your Father


Like colosseum said, have some respect for the seintist that grew you in that test tube.....


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Like colosseum said, have some respect for the seintist that grew you in that test tube.....


not funny :gasp:

turns out we're going to the cinema before i go home, so that's why he meant it's too long in the car...


----------



## geckodelta

Rawr!


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Rawr!



Meow! 

watching the italian job


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> Meow!
> 
> watching the italian job


I was thinking about that film last night! is it the remake or the original? is it on the tv? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I was thinking about that film last night! is it the remake or the original? is it on the tv? :Na_Na_Na_Na:



it's the recent one. on sky movies


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> it's the recent one. on sky movies


good, I don't care what they say... the remake is better than the original :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

geckodelta said:


> good, I don't care what they say... the remake is better than the original :lol2:


No way, the remake is shite!


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> good, I don't care what they say... the remake is better than the original :lol2:





Colosseum said:


> No way, the remake is shite!


i prefer the older one.. it's funnier


----------



## geckodelta

Colosseum said:


> No way, the remake is shite!





spinnin_tom said:


> i prefer the older one.. it's funnier


ahhh! your all old :lol2: even you tom... your old.


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> ahhh! your all old :lol2: even you tom... your old.


thanks.. maybe


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> thanks.. maybe


its neither a compliment nor an insult... merely an observation :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fatbloke

Evening ladys


----------



## spinnin_tom

fatbloke said:


> Evening ladys


callum, you're being spoken to


----------



## geckodelta

fatbloke said:


> Evening ladys


Hiya mate : victory:


spinnin_tom said:


> callum, you're being spoken to


:lol2: :flrt:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

fatbloke said:


> Evening ladys


Evenin'


----------



## fatbloke

How be things


----------



## Lord Vetinari

fatbloke said:


> How be things


Meh. Pretty boring. 

Whiskey is good though.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> Meh. Pretty boring.
> 
> Whiskey is good though.



which whiskey ?
brudar is nice.. apparently. it has honey in it.


----------



## 8and6

Brudar isnt whiskey, its a liqueur made with whiskey :lol2:

now, McClelland Lowland Single Malt is a cracking dram :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

[email protected] said:


> Brudar isnt whiskey, its a liqueur made with whiskey :lol2:
> 
> now, McClelland Lowland Single Malt is a cracking dram :2thumb:


It's Bruadar


----------



## 8and6

well, yeh, i dont drink it or buy it so i dont need to recite it :lol2:

its a womans drink! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> Brudar isnt whiskey, its a liqueur made with whiskey :lol2:
> 
> now, McClelland Lowland Single Malt is a cracking dram :2thumb:


okay then.. bruadar is a nice whiskey liquer.. apparently

better?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> which whiskey ?
> brudar is nice.. apparently. it has honey in it.


Bushmills Black Bush. A good tipple.



[email protected] said:


> Brudar isnt whiskey, its a liqueur made with whiskey :lol2:
> 
> now, McClelland Lowland Single Malt is a cracking dram :2thumb:



Meh, it's ok. I prefer my speyside whiskey.


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning invert chums lol


----------



## kris74

2012 has brought about the death of one of the finest, symbolic women of our generation. She was the backbone of her industry and those that performed alongside her were inspired by her undoubted talent. Since the 1980s she has had an overiding presence and will be missed by everyone.

RIP Pat Butcher.


----------



## Jonb1982

kris74 said:


> 2012 has brought about the death of one of the finest, symbolic women of our generation. She was the backbone of her industry and those that performed alongside her were inspired by her undoubted talent. Since the 1980s she has had an overiding presence and will be missed by everyone.
> 
> RIP Pat Butcher.


And RIP Newcastles chances of a champions league spot


----------



## kris74

Jonb1982 said:


> And RIP Newcastles chances of a champions league spot


Let us not be hasty, we all need a drubbing now and again to make us pull our socks up a bit ha...

We were never going to get Champions League anyway, Europa is far more realistic and even then, well, we're still not really ready for it considering some of the top teams usually end up there from the Champions League. I'm a realistic Toon fan mate!

We're having a good season still considering they all had us as favourites to get relegated again


----------



## geckodelta

Hey guys, I'm fed up... doing assignments :devil:


----------



## Biggys

I'm so fulllllll!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I'm so fulllllll!!!!!!!!!!


of :censor: 
:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> of :censor:
> :whistling2:


like you then babes


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> like you then babes


you can do better than that :whip:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> you can do better than that :whip:


 
I know but I was on the phone. but now I'm back and to my full potentual


Do you want some tissue to stop the :censor: you constantly talk dropping on your shirt ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I know but I was on the phone. but now I'm back and to my full potentual
> 
> 
> Do you want some tissue to stop the :censor: you constantly talk dropping on your shirt ?


that one was much better :lol2:

Nah I'm fine thanks, All though I could use some tissue to wipe up the mess your sister left in my bed.
:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> that one was much better :lol2:
> 
> Nah I'm fine thanks, All though I could use somr tissue to wipe up the mess your sister left in my bed.
> :whistling2:


You can't even handle seeing boobs on telly let alone in real life 

So go get some fresh kleenex and crack on with your daily routine, well I say daily it will be a life routine unless you find a cheap hooker 


Wuv you dude :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You can't even handle seeing boobs on telly let alone in real life
> 
> So go get some fresh kleenex and crack on with your daily routine, well I say daily it will be a life routine unless you find a cheap hooker
> 
> 
> Wuv you dude :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:surrender:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :surrender:


BOOM!....sit the :censor: down little boy 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> BOOM!....sit the :censor: down little boy
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


when you go to sit down the ground runs away :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> when you go to sit down the ground runs away :whistling2:


Take long to google that comeback ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Take long to google that comeback ?


No I just have a life away from the forums : victory:
:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> No I just have a life away from the forums : victory:
> :whistling2:


So do I, hence why i keep dissapearing for a week or so at a time


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> So do I, hence why i keep dissapearing for a week or so at a time


Touché remember when I disappeared for like 4 months? 
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Touché remember when I disappeared for like 4 months?
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


ahhh that's why one arm is like popeyes :shock:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> ahhh that's why one arm is like popeyes :shock:


:whip: that was gonna be my response to you asking what I was doing! :bash:


----------



## kris74

Lord Vetinari said:


> *Bushmills Black Bush*. A good tipple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, it's ok. I prefer my speyside whiskey.


Mate that is my favourite whiskey. No one seems to know it when I mention it. It's one of the nicest whiskeys I've drank. My mates dad works in the Bushmills Distillery and his pal was the cooper (now passed away) and he managed to procure me a litre of the stuff that goes for £110 a bottle, aged 21 years and I still say the Black is a finer drink.

I have a bottle of Talisker sat here calling my name at the minute. Skyes' only malt apparently. Taste like fire filtered through dirt until you get used to it then it's really nice


----------



## lucozade3000

BACK FROM FRANCE :censor:

-J


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> BACK FROM FRANCE :censor:
> 
> -J


whats up dude? what was it like??


----------



## lucozade3000

geckodelta said:


> whats up dude? what was it like??


LOTS of French people, You wouldn't believe!
Amazing food, peaceful sleep, Family etc... usual deal.. and now, i'm back
NOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo!
I see you after tomorrow right? we have to decide on a location! 

-J


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> LOTS of French people, You wouldn't believe!
> Amazing food, peaceful sleep, Family etc... usual deal.. and now, i'm back
> NOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo!
> I see you after tomorrow right? we have to decide on a location!
> 
> -J


all sounds great to me  glad you had a good time! and I'm free whenever this week mate : victory:
Thanks again!


----------



## ojo

evening all


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> evening all


Hey dude : victory:


----------



## ojo

Hello Callum, how was your weekend wee man?


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Hello Callum, how was your weekend wee man?


my weekend was decent ish, how about yours?


----------



## ojo

Cool man, should have made it a decent one though 

Mines was bad, ive had the urge to buy plants from dartfrog all weekend, and after reading reviews and what you cant(t) put in T tanks im still wondering if i should buy some haha 

What made yours decent-ish anyway? No girls accepting your advances?


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Cool man, should have made it a decent one though
> 
> Mines was bad, ive had the urge to buy plants from dartfrog all weekend, and after reading reviews and what you cant(t) put in T tanks im still wondering if i should buy some haha
> 
> What made yours decent-ish anyway? No girls accepting your advances?


haha fair enough, I like the idea of a live viv :flrt:
and no my cat was diagnosed with kidney failure


----------



## ojo

Aww that sucks man sorry to hear that 

Ive already got a live viv for my T.stirmi i just want more plants for her and my 2 P.ornatas

Is there anything you can do for your cat?


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Aww that sucks man sorry to hear that
> 
> Ive already got a live viv for my T.stirmi i just want more plants for her and my 2 P.ornatas
> 
> Is there anything you can do for your cat?


don't worry mate : victory:
currently she is being put on a drip for a few hours a day which is due to end tomorrow, and hopefully that will improve it for a little while *fingers crossed* 
and awesome mate :2thumb:


----------



## ojo

Never a nice thing for anything to happen to a pet man 

Arghhh, i want to spend my money on something but have nothing i can find that i want nor need


----------



## spinnin_tom

hi guys, i saw war horse today.. first film that's made me have an emotional breakdown


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Never a nice thing for anything to happen to a pet man
> 
> Arghhh, i want to spend my money on something but have nothing i can find that i want nor need


Get some new T's :Na_Na_Na_Na:


spinnin_tom said:


> hi guys, i saw war horse today.. first film that's made me have an emotional breakdown


I saw it, I laughed :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning!

Ugh 30 today!


----------



## danneh82

spinnin_tom said:


> hi guys, i saw war horse today.. first film that's made me have an emotional breakdown


I had a similar thing this weekend - was forced to watch twilight breaking dawn! I nearly had an emotional breakdown - i was bored to tears!



Jonb1982 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Ugh 30 today!


Happy birthday!


----------



## Spider jake

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Ugh 30 today!


wow the big 30 :Na_Na_Na_Na: do you have anything planned? like a spider tea party? ! maybe your inverts will throw you a surprise party, with cricket and locust cake!!! !


----------



## Jonb1982

danneh82 said:


> I had a similar thing this weekend - was forced to watch twilight breaking dawn! I nearly had an emotional breakdown - i was bored to tears!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday!


Cheers!



Spider jake said:


> wow the big 30 :Na_Na_Na_Na: do you have anything planned? like a spider tea party? ! maybe your inverts will throw you a surprise party, with cricket and locust cake!!! !


Dont have much planned to be honest, the only thing my inverts would throw for me is a threat posture lol!


----------



## Spider jake

Jonb1982 said:


> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Dont have much planned to be honest, the only thing my inverts would throw for me is a threat posture lol!


hehe ! they love you really ! dont you think they look kinda cute in the threat posture? :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Ugh 30 today!


Happy Birthday to You
Happy Birthday to You
Happy Birthday Dear Jon
Happy Birthday to You.
From good friends and


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Ugh 30 today!


Happy birthday  


Morning peoples


----------



## Dee_Williams

Happy birthday jon!

I shall be joining you in the over 30 club a bit later in the year. Sigh. 
Have a good day hon!


----------



## Jonb1982

Thanks people!


----------



## snowgoose

Happy Birthday dude 

Have a good one


----------



## ojo

Happy birthday Jon, have a good one mate 

Tom, your a wee lassie haha

Callum, i would but i literally have no space for anymore at the moment (converting the spare bedroom later this year i think muhahah)

Hello to everyone else


----------



## snowgoose

ojo said:


> Happy birthday Jon, have a good one mate
> 
> Tom, your a wee lassie haha
> 
> Callum, i would but i literally have no space for anymore at the moment (converting the spare bedroom later this year i think muhahah)
> 
> Hello to everyone else


Afternoon dude.


----------



## Spider jake

ojo said:


> Happy birthday Jon, have a good one mate
> 
> Tom, your a wee lassie haha
> 
> Callum, i would but i literally have no space for anymore at the moment (converting the spare bedroom later this year i think muhahah)
> 
> Hello to everyone else


afternoon !


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Ugh 30 today!


Happy Birthday, Your half way to 60!  


ojo said:


> Happy birthday Jon, have a good one mate
> 
> Tom, your a wee lassie haha
> 
> Callum, i would but i literally have no space for anymore at the moment (converting the spare bedroom later this year i think muhahah)
> 
> Hello to everyone else


ohh do it!


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Happy Birthday, Your half way to 60!


bet that makes him happy..

'sup all?


----------



## Spider jake

spinnin_tom said:


> bet that makes him happy..
> 
> 'sup all?


Hi tom ! wooooop half term !


----------



## spinnin_tom

Spider jake said:


> Hi tom ! wooooop half term !


it is indeed half term  
and my birthday tomorrow..

anybody fancy meeting at the history museum on the off chance ?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Ye gods I am bored.

I am actually considering trolling a little bit for poo and giggles.


----------



## Spider jake

spinnin_tom said:


> it is indeed half term
> and my birthday tomorrow..
> 
> anybody fancy meeting at the history museum on the off chance ?


I subbed to your youtube channel the other day ! your snakes rock! ! your brave feeding them with your hands :L! i would have to use a barge pole :L!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> Ye gods I am bored.
> 
> I am actually considering trolling a little bit for poo and giggles.


yahoo answers is easy...

you alright ?


----------



## danneh82

Lord Vetinari said:


> Ye gods I am bored.
> 
> I am actually considering trolling a little bit for poo and giggles.


I know the feeling! 

so bored i almost called round me mothers to fetch my technic lego out of her loft - Im nearly 30 :lol2:

Love Pratchett BTW


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> yahoo answers is easy...
> 
> you alright ?


Its like shooting fish in a barrel. With dynamite. 

Yeah Im ok.... jus bored. Im supposed to be writing structual reports. I have a list of about 250 to do. I have done 4 today. Well.... 3.5

Im just about ready to create experimental torture devices from office equipment and try them on myself. 

Or try and make the work experience kid cry.

Its a tough choice.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

danneh82 said:


> I know the feeling!
> 
> so bored i almost called round me mothers to fetch my technic lego out of her loft - Im nearly 30 :lol2:
> 
> Love Pratchett BTW


I wish I still had my lego.  

Yeah he kinda rocks...


----------



## spinnin_tom

Spider jake said:


> I subbed to your youtube channel the other day ! your snakes rock! ! your brave feeding them with your hands :L! i would have to use a barge pole :L!


haha, thanks.. 
i need to get some more invert vids and a half decent camera


----------



## spinnin_tom

danneh82 said:


> so bored i almost called round me mothers to fetch my technic lego out of her loft - Im nearly 30 :lol2:


i love that stuff.. i sold all of it recently.
i sort of took a step more sad and started making plastic models :blush:


----------



## Spider jake

spinnin_tom said:


> haha, thanks..
> i need to get some more invert vids and a half decent camera


Yeah that would be great !


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> i love that stuff.. i sold all of it recently.
> i sort of took a step more sad and started making plastic models :blush:


I started doing that. 

Then I thought " I really need to get a girl" so I did. Its more fun.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> Or try and make the work experience kid cry.
> 
> Its a tough choice.


how is that tough ?
unless you work on a building site or something.. you might kill him



Lord Vetinari said:


> I started doing that.
> 
> Then I thought " I really need to get a girl" so I did. Its more fun.


i've only got a big helicopter which i haven't made yet.. i'm impatient and have a short temper. if i can't do it in 10 minutes, it goes back in the box before i break it


----------



## Colosseum

You have a big chopper tom?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> You have a big chopper tom?


haha, i can do the helicopter if that's what you're getting at


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> how is that tough ?
> unless you work on a building site or something.. you might kill him
> 
> 
> 
> i've only got a big helicopter which i haven't made yet.. i'm impatient and have a short temper. if i can't do it in 10 minutes, it goes back in the box before i break it


Well not quite, though I am in construction. Just smart enough to get a job that requires no heavy lifting and a warm office. I would feel kinda mean though, he looks about 12. (apparently he is 17 - but I dont believe him) 

I am very patient - but get obsessive. Once I start I cant stop... Something the missus appreciates.

giggidy.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> Well not quite, though I am in construction. Just smart enough to get a job that requires no heavy lifting and a warm office. I would feel kinda mean though, he looks about 12. (apparently he is 17 - but I dont believe him)
> 
> I am very patient - but get obsessive. Once I start I cant stop... Something the missus appreciates.
> 
> giggidy.


haha, get him doing really useless things, outside :Na_Na_Na_Na:


and thanks for letting me know that..


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> haha, get him doing really useless things, outside :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> and thanks for letting me know that..


Tempting... but sounds like hard work. 

haha, sorry... told you I was bored. Plus working in an office full of builders and engineers means I can turn pretty much anything into an innuendo.


----------



## Colosseum

I still play about with airfix


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> I still play about with airfix


i saw a land rover model which i need
i like land rovers


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> i saw a land rover model which i need
> i like land rovers


I find model making mentally stimulating


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> I find model making mentally stimulating


here's the willys jeep i made a while ago. the cat jumped on it and broke the machine gun and the windows.. but it doesn't look too bad


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> here's the willys jeep i made a while ago. the cat jumped on it and broke the machine gun and the windows.. but it doesn't look too bad
> 
> image


Not bad mate.

Not bad at all.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> Not bad mate.
> 
> Not bad at all.


haha, thanks :notworthy:

i don't want to build the helicopter yet.. it cost me 40 quid :gasp:


----------



## ojo

Thats a no bad jeep there Tom, only 40? get it done haha 

I just spent 85 bucks on a model :O woops haha mrs wont be too happy about that 

Hey Jake how you doing man? 4pm already? wehre does the time go when your about to slit your wrists from boredom?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> it is indeed half term
> and my birthday tomorrow..
> 
> anybody fancy meeting at the history museum on the off chance ?


me? :lol2:


----------



## danneh82

spinnin_tom said:


> here's the willys jeep i made a while ago. the cat jumped on it and broke the machine gun and the windows.. but it doesn't look too bad
> 
> image


I wish i had the skills to paint like that! Im ok at the making of the model then it all goes down hill from there!


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Well not quite, though I am in construction. Just smart enough to get a job that requires no heavy lifting and a warm office. I would feel kinda mean though, he looks about 12. (apparently he is 17 - but I dont believe him)
> 
> I am very patient - but get obsessive. Once I start I cant stop... Something the missus appreciates.
> 
> *giggidy*.


for that you get 100 free cool points :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ojo

The mrs just found out her wee fire bellied newt went missing (she couldnt see it this morning but assumed it was hiding) shes gutted


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> The mrs just found out her wee fire bellied newt went missing (she couldnt see it this morning but assumed it was hiding) shes gutted


awww, how did it get out?


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Thats a no bad jeep there Tom, only 40? get it done haha
> 
> I just spent 85 bucks on a model :O woops haha mrs wont be too happy about that
> 
> Hey Jake how you doing man? 4pm already? wehre does the time go when your about to slit your wrists from boredom?


85 quid ? what did you get ?

this is the helo i have.. 
MH-60G Pave Hawk (Academy 1/35) by Jan M. Visser

i want to make something like people fast roping out of it.. 

like the 3rd one down- Blackhawk Helicopter - Special operations


geckodelta said:


> me? :lol2:


do you want to go ?



danneh82 said:


> I wish i had the skills to paint like that! Im ok at the making of the model then it all goes down hill from there!


thanks mate. you should see the kubelwagen i practiced on.. it's a wreck


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> 85 quid ? what did you get ?
> 
> this is the helo i have..
> MH-60G Pave Hawk (Academy 1/35) by Jan M. Visser
> 
> i want to make something like people fast roping out of it..
> 
> like the 3rd one down- Blackhawk Helicopter - Special operations
> 
> 
> do you want to go ?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mate. you should see the kubelwagen i practiced on.. it's a wreck


Im up for it if you are?


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> The mrs just found out her wee fire bellied newt went missing (she couldnt see it this morning but assumed it was hiding) shes gutted


oh no.
it'll probably be somewhere humid.. :L


----------



## ojo

We think it may have got out of the hole that the thermometer was fed through  very slim chance of finding it alive 

I got a Ford GT GT1 Le mans car with metal disk brakes, hoses, electrical wires, pit crew, pit area and a display case haha 

building models is fun to an extent, until you mess something up and throw it against a wall haha


----------



## geckodelta

It will probably be somewhere dark warm and wet.. at least that's where I would go :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> We think it may have got out of the hole that the thermometer was fed through  very slim chance of finding it alive
> 
> I got a Ford GT GT1 Le mans car with metal disk brakes, hoses, electrical wires, pit crew, pit area and a display case haha
> 
> building models is fun to an extent, until you mess something up and throw it against a wall haha


aww


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> We think it may have got out of the hole that the thermometer was fed through  very slim chance of finding it alive
> 
> I got a Ford GT GT1 Le mans car with metal disk brakes, hoses, electrical wires, pit crew, pit area and a display case haha
> 
> building models is fun to an extent, until you mess something up and throw it against a wall haha


yeah, i lost a smooth newt and found it looking like a newt scratching 

and yup.. i agree. that sort of stuff like precicion bits P. me off so much

race cars are difficult.. you need to be good with paint


----------



## Colosseum

See I build them and give them to my nephews but tbh I have always wanted to build myself one of them chinook maybe ch47


----------



## ojo

Funny thing is, i got it all with 30% off as i work in a model shop during the week haha 

Shes soo gutted as she loved them and they were *achem* cute..


----------



## ojo

Coloseum, Modelzone has a chinook in (1/35) for about 20 quid, not sure if its online yet but its in stores (as far as im aware anyway)


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> See I build them and give them to my nephews but tbh I have always wanted to build myself one of them chinook maybe ch47


i want to do something big.. this pavehawk is 1/35 and it's around 50 cm long.. if i made a little set, it'd be mahoosive



ojo said:


> Funny thing is, i got it all with 30% off as i work in a model shop during the week haha
> 
> Shes soo gutted as she loved them and they were *achem* cute..


i like newts :Na_Na_Na_Na:

and that was WITH money off ?

:gasp:


----------



## ojo

Im away for my dinner just now, but ill get a pic up of a 1/35 plane to show you the size when built (but not complete haha)

Yup, worked out at just over 101 quid haha


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i want to do something big.. this pavehawk is 1/35 and it's around 50 cm long.. if i made a little set, it'd be mahoosive
> 
> 
> 
> i like newts :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> and that was WITH money off ?
> 
> :gasp:


you want me to meet you tomorrow then?
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> you want me to meet you tomorrow then?
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


do you want to come |?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> do you want to come |?


do you want me to come? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> do you want me to come? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


wehey


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening kiddywinks!


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> wehey


I don't know what that means :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening kiddywinks!


Happy birthday :2thumb:


----------



## snasha_d

heheh you know i'm off to watch starwars 3D soon :flrt:

How is everyone??


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening kiddywinks!





snasha_d said:


> heheh you know i'm off to watch starwars 3D soon :flrt:
> 
> How is everyone??


oh I want to see that! never been into star wars but I figure I might as well give it a chance :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

geckodelta said:


> Happy birthday :2thumb:


Cheers buttmunch!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening kiddywinks!


ola !



geckodelta said:


> I don't know what that means :lol2:


if you want to, you can go.. you can go wherever you like lol



snasha_d said:


> heheh you know i'm off to watch starwars 3D soon :flrt:
> 
> How is everyone??


harro


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> oh I want to see that! never been into star wars but I figure I might as well give it a chance :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Its awesome!!!!



spinnin_tom said:


> ola !
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to, you can go.. you can go wherever you like lol
> 
> 
> 
> harro


Hi


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> ola !
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to, you can go.. you can go wherever you like lol
> 
> 
> 
> harro


yes, but I'm asking... if you would like me to go :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> yes, but I'm asking... if you would like me to go :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i would...


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i would...


Then I shall see you there! what time old chum?


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Then I shall see you there! what time old chum?


um, i think we're getting there for 11 or something.. i'll let you know soon


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> um, i think we're getting there for 11 or something.. i'll let you know soon


awesome :2thumb:


----------



## lucozade3000

Geckodelta do you copy?
Over


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> Geckodelta do you copy?
> Over


delta three tango. I copy, Over. 
:blush: I have no idea how to do military speak :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

ello you lot


----------



## Spider jake

Trootle said:


> ello you lot


hey ! sup? !


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> ello you lot





Spider jake said:


> hey ! sup? !


Hey Jack
Hey Jake (I'm assuming) :lol2:


----------



## lucozade3000

PM'd you Gecko


----------



## Spider jake

geckodelta said:


> Hey Jack
> Hey Jake (I'm assuming) :lol2:


Yeah you assumed right !


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> PM'd you Gecko





Spider jake said:


> Yeah you assumed right !


I must be psychic :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Spider jake

geckodelta said:


> I must be psychic :whistling2: :lol2:


Yeah :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

guess who's birthday it is tomorrow ?


----------



## lucozade3000

Yours?


----------



## lucozade3000

Did i win?


----------



## geckodelta

Spider jake said:


> Yeah :Na_Na_Na_Na:


haha you been up to much? 


spinnin_tom said:


> guess who's birthday it is tomorrow ?


Jerry Springer?

George Sigal? 

:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

lucozade3000 said:


> Yours?





lucozade3000 said:


> Did i win?


we have a winnnneeeeer


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> we have a winnnneeeeer


I also won :whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I also won :whip:


fine.. you also won


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> we have a weeiiinnnneeerrr


:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> fine.. you also won


:jump::grouphug:


----------



## lucozade3000

Yeah but i won more.


----------



## ojo

So i finally bit the bullet tonight... It blew up


----------



## lucozade3000

Que pasa?


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> Yeah but i won more.


if you say so :lol2:


ojo said:


> So i finally bit the bullet tonight... It blew up


is that a joke? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> So i finally bit the bullet tonight... It blew up


ahaha.


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> Que pasa?


not much :Na_Na_Na_Na: you?


----------



## snowgoose

Evening all


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> Evening all


evening


----------



## Dr3d

Good evening


----------



## geckodelta

Dr3d said:


> Good evening


You ok mate?


----------



## snowgoose

Dr3d said:


> Good evening


*Oi, did you get my PM?*


----------



## lucozade3000

Bonsoir


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> *Oi, did you get my PM?*


very pink.


----------



## geckodelta

I shall be back later! bath time for me... try not to imagine me naked guys wouldn't want you to have any accidents :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> very pink.


haha, don't come into the BTS chat room then lol that's my colour in there


----------



## Dr3d

geckodelta said:


> You ok mate?


cushty ty mate


----------



## kris74

Dr3d-san


----------



## ojo

Obviously it was a joke Callum haha

Hey Jake how you doing? Is the BTS chat rooms free to enter or do you get a log in when you purchase a subscription?


----------



## snowgoose

ojo said:


> Obviously it was a joke Callum haha
> 
> Hey Jake how you doing? Is the BTS chat rooms free to enter or do you get a log in when you purchase a subscription?


I'm good cheers dude, 

Just join the forum and log in then enter the room  It's free ( you do need to use real full names when joining though otherwise you will be kicked out  )


----------



## ojo

Cool man, Just joined 

Just relised however, i could have made up my name haha Manhu Schlong


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Obviously it was a joke Callum haha
> 
> Hey Jake how you doing? Is the BTS chat rooms free to enter or do you get a log in when you purchase a subscription?


I think I should have been blonde.. oh on that subject tom I now have red hair.. so yeah :lol2: you shall see tomorrow :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I think I should have been blonde.. oh on that subject tom I now have red hair.. so yeah :lol2: you shall see tomorrow :Na_Na_Na_Na:


oh god,like proper red ?


----------



## ojo

Well the mrs found her newt under the floor boards and all shrivled up  gutted isnt even the word tbh


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> oh god,like proper red ?


yeah


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Well the mrs found her newt under the floor boards and all shrivled up  gutted isnt even the word tbh


oh no, that's a shame. at least you found him so you've got closure i guess


----------



## ojo

Well thats the way i see it for her Tom but shes devastated


----------



## snasha_d

Star wars 3D = AWESOME 

Hope they release them all in 3D


----------



## Spider jake

Morning guys ! excitably awaiting my package !


----------



## spinnin_tom

happy birthday to me, happy birthday to me :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> happy birthday to me, happy birthday to me :whistling2:


Happy birthday brains!


----------



## Spider jake

spinnin_tom said:


> happy birthday to me, happy birthday to me :whistling2:


Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ! what are you doing today then? :no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Happy birthday brains!


thank you jon



Spider jake said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ! what are you doing today then? :no1:


cheeeers. going to London :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Spider jake

spinnin_tom said:


> cheeeers. going to London :Na_Na_Na_Na:


cool  my girlfriend is in london today ! worst valentines day ever...... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> thank you jon
> 
> 
> 
> cheeeers. going to London :Na_Na_Na_Na:


With me!!!! I'm in the cue for the natural history museum.. I should come here more often.. There's tons of fit girls :lol2:


----------



## danneh82

snasha_d said:


> Star wars 3D = AWESOME
> 
> Hope they release them all in 3D


I cant watch 3D films  had corrective surgery as a child for crossed eyes and still got a lazy eye so i just see both fuzzy images with or without the glasses!



spinnin_tom said:


> happy birthday to me, happy birthday to me :whistling2:


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Spider jake

danneh82 said:


> I cant watch 3D films  had corrective surgery as a child for crossed eyes and still got a lazy eye so i just see both fuzzy images with or without the glasses!


Ohh no this sucks ! tbh thou your not missing out that much, all it does is give me a head ache :blush:


----------



## danneh82

Spider jake said:


> Ohh no this sucks ! tbh thou your not missing out that much, all it does is give me a head ache :blush:


I dont mind really as i begrudge paying the prices cinemas charge for the 3D films anyway lol.

Me eyes are 99.9% are fine now just me left eye can "wander off" sometimes when im tired or stressed - I dont even know its happening until someone else notices im looking in 2 directions lol


----------



## geckodelta

This bench is hurting my bum


----------



## lucozade3000

geckodelta said:


> There's tons of fit girls :lol2:


Alive or mumiffied?

-J


----------



## spinnin_tom

Callum smells


----------



## Colosseum

Happy Birthday young Tom


----------



## snasha_d

Happy birthday Tom


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Happy Birthday young Tom


Thanks mate


snasha_d said:


> Happy birthday Tom


Thanks Shelley 

I'm sitting in yo sushi watching Callum struggle to eat


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> 
> Thanks Shelley
> 
> I'm sitting in yo sushi watching Callum struggle to eat


Having a good valentines date with Callum then?

Pah, everyone thinks it's your birthday, but really it's just a sneaky date lol


----------



## TEENY

Happy Birthday Tom


----------



## spinnin_tom

TEENY said:


> Happy Birthday Tom


why thank you


----------



## spinnin_tom

well anyway.. today was awesome  
plus i met lucozade  !!!


----------



## lucozade3000

And I met Tom! 
And again, HAPPY B'DAY!
Ahhhhh my sweet sixteen....

-J


----------



## lucozade3000

spinnin_tom said:


> well anyway.. today was awesome
> plus i met lucozade  !!!


Meeting me made his day awesome. That's what he meant.

-J


----------



## spinnin_tom

lucozade3000 said:


> And I met Tom!
> And again, HAPPY B'DAY!
> Ahhhhh my sweet sixteen....
> 
> -J


haha, thanks again 



lucozade3000 said:


> Meeting me made his day awesome. That's what he meant.
> 
> -J


yup.. definitely :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> Alive or mumiffied?
> 
> -J



alive  thanks again mate! your awesome! 



spinnin_tom said:


> Callum smells


Do I?  
and I didn't struggle to eat.. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

danneh82 said:


> Happy Birthday!



thanks mannnn


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> thanks mannnn


Evening, I will be sensible now as my last post was deleted by the poooolice!


----------



## lucozade3000

Chuckles.


----------



## Poxicator

*I think some people need reminding of the rules.
This thread was allowed to stand on the understanding that it remained civil, kept to the rules and wasn't used as a platform for attacking members or the mods.

If you value the thread, please remember the rules.*


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Poxicator said:


> *I think some people need reminding of the rules.
> This thread was allowed to stand on the understanding that it remained civil, kept to the rules and wasn't used as a platform for attacking members or the mods.
> 
> If you value the thread, please remember the rules.*


I love it when you talk dirty...:whistling2:

Oh and happy b'day Tom.


----------



## ojo

Wow last night it was friendly and now it seems all hell has broken loose!

You lot are like a bunch of teenagers fighting over the last cigarette haha


----------



## geckodelta

what have I missed? why is tom banned?! :gasp:


----------



## Jonb1982

geckodelta said:


> what have I missed? why is tom banned?! :gasp:



Just noticed he has been, dunno why!? Obviously missed some comment!


----------



## lucozade3000

OH, yes you did!!! can't repeat...

-J


----------



## Jonb1982

lucozade3000 said:


> OH, yes you did!!! can't repeat...
> 
> -J


PM me lol


----------



## Colosseum

So Birthday boy is banned pmsl!


----------



## ojo

I wouldnt mind a PM of his post either...

How does it feel Colosseum to see someone else getting banned? Strange, no?


----------



## Colosseum

ojo said:


> I wouldnt mind a PM of his post either...
> 
> How does it feel Colosseum to see someone else getting banned? Strange, no?


No skin off my foreskin!


----------



## ojo

As disgusting as that was, it did have a certain ring to it haha


----------



## Jonb1982

Colosseum said:


> No skin off my foreskin!


Im telling! Lol


----------



## Colosseum

ojo said:


> As disgusting as that was, it did have a certain ring to it haha


You trying to have a pop at me?


----------



## Theevilreddevil

:devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## JustJack

ello all


----------



## ojo

If i was having a pop, you would know about it


----------



## Jonb1982

Theevilreddevil said:


> :devil::devil::devil::devil:


Yeah thats your name dont wear it out!


----------



## Colosseum

Pmsl!


----------



## Colosseum

I have got one splitting headache my head feels like a pressure oven and my nose keeps bleeding really don't feel good.


----------



## JustJack

Oh, just read back a few pages..

Tom is banned?! 

Yay :lol2:

And he can't see this, as he has blocked me


----------



## Colosseum

I want to smooth that Verdezi's carapace


----------



## JustJack

Colosseum said:


> I want to smooth that Verdezi's carapace


You like the Verdezi I take it? :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Yes I jolly well do its a cracker do you know its sex yet, its looking very round wc or cb?


----------



## JustJack

Colosseum said:


> Yes I jolly well do its a cracker do you know its sex yet, its looking very round wc or cb?


One of my favourite Ts, will try and get some more pics in a bit 

If I can remember rightly I think it is a female

And yeah she is CB, and yeah loves her food haha


----------



## Colosseum

I had a absolute beamer of a Verdezi AF bloody sold it need the funds wish I had never damn regrets.


----------



## JustJack

Colosseum said:


> I had a absolute beamer of a Verdezi AF bloody sold it need the funds wish I had never damn regrets.


Ahh that sucks


----------



## geckodelta

Hey peoples : victory:


----------



## Spider jake

geckodelta said:


> Hey peoples : victory:


Jaguar alfa to Delta we read you! over...! !

Hey everyone !


----------



## lucozade3000

Evenin y'all

-J


----------



## Spider jake

lucozade3000 said:


> Evenin y'all
> 
> -J


Hey ! sup? :mrgreen:


----------



## geckodelta

Spider jake said:


> Jaguar alfa to Delta we read you! over...! !
> 
> Hey everyone !


Im not good at all the military shizz :lol2: sierra papa - juliett alfa kilo echo... how are you? :Na_Na_Na_Na: 


lucozade3000 said:


> Evenin y'all
> 
> -J


evening mate  those holes at the bottom of the tub were a great idea! :lol2:


----------



## Spider jake

geckodelta said:


> Im not good at all the military shizz :lol2: sierra papa - juliett alfa kilo echo... how are you? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Dont worry me either :lol2: Having a war with some popcorn kernels after just eating a bag of the good stuff :war: :lol2:


----------



## danneh82

geckodelta said:


> Im not good at all the military shizz :lol2: sierra papa - juliett alfa kilo echo... how are you? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i always get a mental block when trying to think of words when im on the phone to callcenters - or i think of really inappropriate words :lol2:


----------



## lucozade3000

Spider jake said:


> Hey ! sup? :mrgreen:


Tryin to get over the death of a few prized specimens.
My guts on the floorboard.

-J


----------



## JustJack

Evening : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

Spider jake said:


> Dont worry me either :lol2: Having a war with some popcorn kernels after just eating a bag of the good stuff :war: :lol2:


haha, fair enough! :lol2:


----------



## lucozade3000

geckodelta said:


> Im not good at all the military shizz :lol2: sierra papa - juliett alfa kilo echo... how are you? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> evening mate  those holes at the bottom of the tub were a great idea! :lol2:


Thanks.
I use a syringe and needle to water the substrate so i can leave a drier bit.
The moss inside is dead, i should have replaced it.
I think you can keep it for another 3 months in that jar.
There is no springtails or woodlice in there when i think of it...
Seen it yet?

-J


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> Thanks.
> I use a syringe and needle to water the substrate so i can leave a drier bit.
> The moss inside is dead, i should have replaced it.
> I think you can keep it for another 3 months in that jar.
> There is no springtails or woodlice in there when i think of it...
> Seen it yet?
> 
> -J


you shouldn't have replaced it! I can do that  well.. should be interesting anyway :lol2:

its been sitting on top of its log in full view, its beautiful!


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> you shouldn't have replaced it! I can do that  well.. should be interesting anyway :lol2:
> 
> its been sitting on top of its log in full view, its beautiful!


What did you get Callum?


----------



## Colosseum

nuggets and chips!


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> What did you get Callum?


-J gave me a Viridasius sp "Waldform" :2thumb: its awesome!


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> -J gave me a Viridasius sp "Waldform" :2thumb: its awesome!


:shock:


----------



## Brandan Smith

geckodelta said:


> -J gave me a Viridasius sp "Waldform" :2thumb: its awesome!


 pics!!


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> :shock:





Shandy said:


> pics!!


I can email pics to one of you if you want to post it up.. as even though I know how to post them up.. it never works :L and do you not like trues jack? :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

[email protected]


----------



## Brandan Smith

sorry [email protected]


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> I can email pics to one of you if you want to post it up.. as even though I know how to post them up.. it never works :L and do you not like trues jack? :lol2:


I hate em :lol2:, and I can upload them if you want will pm you my email


----------



## Spider jake

geckodelta said:


> -J gave me a Viridasius sp "Waldform" :2thumb: its awesome!


mg: That is the coolest thing i have ever seen :shock:


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening!


----------



## Brandan Smith

old boy'


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> I hate em :lol2:, and I can upload them if you want will pm you my email


I have sent them to shandy, if they fail I will send em to you mate  and how can you hate them? they are so pretty.. the effects of the venom seem to be pretty much unknown though.. lets hope I dont become subject 1 :lol2:


Spider jake said:


> mg: That is the coolest thing i have ever seen :shock:


aww thanks! 


Jonb1982 said:


> Evening!


hey


----------



## Brandan Smith

havent got them yet mate you send too [email protected]


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> havent got them yet mate you send too [email protected]


yeah im sending the pic from my phone so it will take a while :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

okies pal


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> okies pal


I only have one that I took last night.. if you guys want more I will go an take some


----------



## Brandan Smith

got the pic stunning mate.


----------



## Brandan Smith

yep if its ok ill post in my true spider thread as well mate


----------



## Brandan Smith




----------



## lucozade3000

Lil'beauty!

-J


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> yep if its ok ill post in my true spider thread as well mate


Thats fine mate


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> Lil'beauty!
> 
> -J


Thanks so much mate


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I just got my first T's....

I'm sooo happy! :no1:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> I just got my first T's....
> 
> I'm sooo happy! :no1:


ohh what did you get?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I gots me a juvie anphonopelma "new river" and a GBB sling which is tiny!

I need names for 'em!


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> I gots me a juvie anphonpelma "new river" and a GBB sling which is tiny!


Nice! Im a massive fan of GBB's! one of my favourite T's!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Nice! Im a massive fan of GBB's! one of my favourite T's!


It's mental! It already escaped once! Got out of a cricket keeper as quickly as I put it in! 

I need to get a sweet jar tomorrow or some muslin.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> It's mental! It already escaped once! Got out of a cricket keeper as quickly as I put it in!
> 
> I need to get a sweet jar tomorrow or some muslin.


haha you have to love them! they are so pretty as well! as slings and as adults!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> haha you have to love them! they are so pretty as well! as slings and as adults!


He/she is amazing! 

Scared the crap out of me when I saw it sitting on top of the cricket box:blush:

It was looking at me saying "well that was fun - what's the next game?"


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> He/she is amazing!
> 
> Scared the crap out of me when I saw it sitting on top of the cricket box:blush:
> 
> It was looking at me saying "well that was fun - what's the next game?"


:lol2: good luck re housing  :whistling2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: good luck re housing  :whistling2:


Haha, it was a little hairy getting it into a temporary house... But it was ok.

The new river was pissy though.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Haha, it was a little hairy getting it into a temporary house... But it was ok.
> 
> The new river was pissy though.



how big is the new river? :flrt:


----------



## ojo

A new river that is pissy? never! haha good luck with it though mate, pretty slow growers IMO haha 

GBBs are cool as hell, and their webbing is even better! have fun watching it change colours


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> how big is the new river? :flrt:


About 7cm... I already have pics... I will upload tomorrow!



ojo said:


> A new river that is pissy? never! haha good luck with it though mate, pretty slow growers IMO haha
> 
> GBBs are cool as hell, and their webbing is even better! have fun watching it change colours


haha, yeah tried to wrestle the tweezers from me! It's a unique experience.... I'm used to pissy snakes - but they will just strike. Not used to something trying to disarm you first!


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> A new river that is pissy? never! haha good luck with it though mate, pretty slow growers IMO haha
> 
> GBBs are cool as hell, and their webbing is even better! have fun watching it change colours


Ian :flrt: havnt spoken to you for ages  how's you? 

I do agree that GBBs are awesome


----------



## ojo

Wow hey Shelley me little pumkin :flrt: Im fine thank you hows you  any luck getting your mother to accept the T's yet?


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> About 7cm... I already have pics... I will upload tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> haha, yeah tried to wrestle the tweezers from me! It's a unique experience.... I'm used to pissy snakes - but they will just strike. Not used to something trying to disarm you first!


haha! love the disarming bit! that made me chuckle :Na_Na_Na_Na:


snasha_d said:


> Ian :flrt: havnt spoken to you for ages  how's you?
> 
> I do agree that GBBs are awesome


Im also here


----------



## JustJack

Damn might not be able to get any Ts this holiday 

Was supposed to be going to Essex with a mate to some rep shops, but might not be going now :/

Had saved aswell :L


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Damn might not be able to get any Ts this holiday
> 
> Was supposed to be going to Essex with a mate to some rep shops, but might not be going now :/
> 
> Had saved aswell :L


How comes you cant go now?


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> How comes you cant go now?


Dunno, just my mate said might not be going because of stuff :L

Bit annoyed, I know it soudsn selfish, but it was my only chance to get stuff for the next few months :/

Hopefully he still might be going :L


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Dunno, just my mate said might not be going because of stuff :L
> 
> Bit annoyed, I know it soudsn selfish, but it was my only chance to get stuff for the next few months :/
> 
> Hopefully he still might be going :L


Fair enough, if not your more than welcome to come over and we will do a 'shop crawl' around all the best reptile shops in essex :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Fair enough, if not your more than welcome to come over and we will do a 'shop crawl' around all the best reptile shops in essex :lol2:


Hahaha that would be pretty cool, doubt mum would let me though :L


----------



## ojo

Callum, your starting to worry me, your meeting far too many people from these forums... Haven't you ever been taught "Stranger danger!" your gonna get hurt boy


----------



## JustJack

ojo said:


> Callum, your starting to worry me, your meeting far too many people from these forums... Haven't you ever been taught "Stranger danger!" your gonna get hurt boy


Callums a mate, not some stranger off the internet :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Ahhh thats ok then, carry one children, and remember.... be safe out there!!


----------



## JustJack

ojo said:


> Ahhh thats ok then, carry one children, and remember.... be safe out there!!


:lol2:

Wanna give me your P.Rufilata? :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Aww and the teasing beggins already eh? Uncool Trootle, i was told you were one of the cool ones as well


----------



## JustJack

ojo said:


> Aww and the teasing beggins already eh? Uncool Trootle, i was told you were one of the cool ones as well


I'm not teasing ya :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Sure did sound like it haha


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Callum, your starting to worry me, your meeting far too many people from these forums... Haven't you ever been taught "Stranger danger!" your gonna get hurt boy


I never really learned the stranger danger lesson, I figure I would probably enjoy anything that would try to do to me anyway :whistling2: :lol2:


Trootle said:


> Callums a mate, not some stranger off the internet :lol2:


convince your mum! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

ojo said:


> Sure did sound like it haha


Nah not at all 

And Callum she would probably still say no :lol2:

And coure you would enjoy waht any one did to you, even a old man with a beard :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Nah not at all
> 
> And Callum she would probably still say no :lol2:
> 
> And coure you would enjoy waht any one did to you, even a old man with a beard :whistling2:


I should probably narrow that down to "any girl" :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> I should probably narrow that down to "any girl" :lol2:


Any girl that isnt a relation of yours


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Any girl that isnt a relation of yours


of course.. and they have to be attractive :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Wow hey Shelley me little pumkin :flrt: Im fine thank you hows you  any luck getting your mother to accept the T's yet?


Hi I'm awesome ta!! Well I am limited to a certain amount 11 but actually have 13 haha how have you been?? 



geckodelta said:


> haha! love the disarming bit! that made me chuckle :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Im also here


Callum Hun you're always here


----------



## ojo

Oh thats terrible Shelley, im gonna tell her you have 2 more :O 

Im ok thank yoou very much  you were up last last night/up early this morning :O


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Hi I'm awesome ta!! Well I am limited to a certain amount 11 but actually have 13 haha how have you been??
> 
> 
> 
> Callum Hun you're always here


Im not always here :whip:

:whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Im not always here :whip:
> 
> :whistling2:


:hmm: if you say so :Na_Na_Na_Na:

You ok tho Hun?


----------



## Spider jake

Hey everybody :roll2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> :hmm: if you say so :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> You ok tho Hun?


Yeah thanks  you?


Spider jake said:


> Hey everybody :roll2:


Hey :2thumb:


----------



## Spider jake

geckodelta said:


> Hey :2thumb:


Been at an all day guys and dolls rehearsal today and i am knackered :L!


----------



## geckodelta

Spider jake said:


> Been at an all day guys and dolls rehearsal today and i am knackered :L!


A what what? is that dancing? :lol2:


----------



## Spider jake

geckodelta said:


> A what what? is that dancing? :lol2:


Its a show :lol2: and im not one of the dancers :blush: although the dancers are good to look at :mf_dribble: I am the lead trombonist in the pit band :no1:


----------



## geckodelta

Spider jake said:


> Its a show :lol2: and im not one of the dancers :blush: although the dancers are good to look at :mf_dribble: I am the lead trombonist in the pit band :no1:


:lol2: and trombonist huh? thats pretty awesome..


----------



## Spider jake

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: and trombonist huh? thats pretty awesome..


Lies :lol2: you think its gay :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Spider jake said:


> Lies :lol2: you think its gay :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Noo I really don't! I like instruments.. especially saxophones, I'm in to swing and jazz :lol2:


----------



## Spider jake

geckodelta said:


> Noo I really don't! I like instruments.. especially saxophones, I'm in to swing and jazz :lol2:


Cool you should learn to play ! ! im in a jazz band ! orchesrta ! show band ! brass band ! and swing band ! Pit band too ! so im pretty busy :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Spider jake said:


> Cool you should learn to play ! ! im in a jazz band ! orchesrta ! show band ! brass band ! and swing band ! Pit band too ! so im pretty busy :lol2::lol2::lol2:


have 10,000 free cool points.
:lol2:


----------



## Spider jake

geckodelta said:


> have 10,000 free cool points.
> :lol2:


YAY! ! i can be cool without beeing a super hot girl with huge boobs :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Spider jake said:


> YAY! ! i can be cool without beeing a super hot girl with huge boobs :lol2:


:lol2: your obsessed with hot girls..

welcome to the dark side :crazy:


----------



## Spider jake

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: your obsessed with hot girls..
> 
> welcome to the dark side :crazy:


Hey no im not :Na_Na_Na_Na: you are thou :lol2: think you might need to see a nurse (if you know what i mean !) :lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Spider jake said:


> Hey no im not :Na_Na_Na_Na: you are thou :lol2: think you might need to see a nurse (if you know what i mean !) :lol2::lol2:


How do you know I am? :whistling2: 
oh hell yeah!


----------



## Spider jake

geckodelta said:


> How do you know I am? :whistling2:
> oh hell yeah!


The "oh hell yeah" kinda just gave it away :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Spider jake said:


> The "oh hell yeah" kinda just gave it away :Na_Na_Na_Na:


maybe I just like needles? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: your obsessed with hot girls..
> 
> welcome to the dark side :crazy:


Being obsessed with hot girls isn't the dark side....


Unless you lock them in your basement.....

:lol2:


----------



## Spider jake

geckodelta said:


> maybe I just like needles? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


True :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Being obsessed with hot girls isn't the dark side....
> 
> 
> Unless you lock them in your basement.....
> 
> :lol2:


Wait a second.. your not allowed to lock girls in your basement?! :whistling2:


Spider jake said:


> True :lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Wait a second.. your not allowed to lock girls in your basement?! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Apparently not...:gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Apparently not...:gasp:


Now where did I put that key... 8) :whistling2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Now where did I put that key... 8) :whistling2:


If your anything like me it's stuck under the window sill....


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> If your anything like me it's stuck under the window sill....


I think I may have swallowed it :whistling2:


----------



## Spider jake

geckodelta said:


> I think I may have swallowed it :whistling2:


Only one way to get it back then ! and it wont be pretty :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Spider jake said:


> Only one way to get it back then ! and it wont be pretty :lol2:


thats like the one thing I can't deal with.. poo and wee, I gag just thinking about it :lol2:


----------



## Spider jake

geckodelta said:


> thats like the one thing I can't deal with.. poo and wee, I gag just thinking about it :lol2:


Only freaks like thinking about that :crazy: :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Spider jake said:


> Only freaks like thinking about that :crazy: :lol2:


its not good though because I go to an animal college and a fair amount of work involves poo and wee :lol2:


----------



## Spider jake

geckodelta said:


> its not good though because I go to an animal college and a fair amount of work involves poo and wee :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## danneh82

:lol2::whip:


----------



## geckodelta

danneh82 said:


> :lol2::whip:


do you disapprove? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Should I change my display pic? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ojo

Yeah, we are all getting sick of your fottball head! (anyone who watched hey arnold will get the reference)


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Yeah, we are all getting sick of your fottball head! (anyone who watched hey arnold will get the reference)


I don't know that film or program but I'm tempted to change it, its been there since like 2008 :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

ojo said:


> Yeah, we are all getting sick of your fottball head! (anyone who watched hey arnold will get the reference)


Haha, what a blast from the past :no1:



geckodelta said:


> I don't know that film or program but I'm tempted to change it, its been there since like 2008 :lol2:


Well, you should change it then 

Oh, evening BTW


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> Haha, what a blast from the past :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you should change it then
> 
> Oh, evening BTW


it is done :gasp:
and evening


----------



## ojo

Sure is Jake, best cartoon of the 90's IMO haha 

Evening sir *tips hat*

Always knew you rode the donkey Callum


----------



## JustJack

hello


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Sure is Jake, best cartoon of the 90's IMO haha
> 
> Evening sir *tips hat*
> 
> Always knew you rode the donkey Callum


its a bull  that picture was taken last summer, I actually stayed on until they had to ask me to get off.. it was pretty awesome :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

ojo said:


> Sure is Jake, best cartoon of the 90's IMO haha
> 
> Evening sir *tips hat*
> 
> Always knew you rode the donkey Callum


It has to be one of them. Just a shame all the good cartoons are gone and all todays kids get is crap :lol2:



Trootle said:


> hello


Evening Jack



geckodelta said:


> its a bull  that picture was taken last summer, I actually stayed on until they had to ask me to get off.. it was pretty awesome :lol2:


looks more like a little hippo or something :2thumb:

How is everyone?


----------



## ojo

Hello Trootle


----------



## JustJack

Evening Jake and ojo 

How are you?


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> It has to be one of them. Just a shame all the good cartoons are gone and all todays kids get is crap :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Jack
> 
> 
> 
> looks more like a little hippo or something :2thumb:
> 
> How is everyone?


Riding a hippo sounds cooler than riding a bull :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Evening Jake and ojo
> 
> How are you?


Hey : victory:


----------



## ojo

Callum, you say bull, everyone else says mechanical object...

Im fine cheers Trootle, yourself? 

Jake, your right, if its not got a stupid, some-what weird actor on it, its not considered kids tv anymore


----------



## JustJack

ojo said:


> Callum, you say bull, everyone else says mechanical object...
> 
> Im fine cheers Trootle, yourself?
> 
> Jake, your right, if its not got a stupid, some-what weird actor on it, its not considered kids tv anymore


Im good thanks 


geckodelta said:


> Hey : victory:


'ello, you alright?


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> Evening Jake and ojo
> 
> How are you?


I'm good thanks dude, just trying to think up a few ideas for something :lol2:

How's you?



geckodelta said:


> Riding a hippo sounds cooler than riding a bull :lol2:


That's because it would be so much more fun 



ojo said:


> Callum, you say bull, everyone else says mechanical object...
> 
> Im fine cheers Trootle, yourself?
> 
> Jake, your right, if its not got a stupid, some-what weird actor on it, its not considered kids tv anymore


I know. T'is a sad state of affairs, but that's kids I guess.


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> I'm good thanks dude, just trying to think up a few ideas for something :lol2:
> 
> How's you?
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it would be so much more fun
> 
> 
> 
> I know. T'is a sad state of affairs, but that's kids I guess.


Ideas for what? 

And I am alright thanks, just boooored


----------



## snowgoose

I've been asked if I'd be willing to donate a couple of pyrography items for a dog rescue. They are having an Easter stall for fundraising, so I said I'd be happy to donate a few items, just need to work out what those items are now :lol2:

I've got simple keyrings with the charity logo which will do for a start, just trying to think of a few other ideas


----------



## ojo

Why not a simple portrait of a dog with a collar on and the tag on the collar could be the charity logo?


----------



## JustJack

Sounds cool Jake

And errm yeah key rings are good, can't think of anything else


----------



## snowgoose

I don't want to do anything to big and would prefer to just use up the scraps of leather I have left over from other items.

Might make up some simple mystery braid bracelets and maybe some coasters and such lol


----------



## kris74

snowgoose said:


> I don't want to do anything to big and would prefer to just use up the scraps of leather I have left over from other items.
> 
> Might make up some simple mystery braid bracelets and maybe some coasters and such lol


Alright man, if you're looking do small fob type things you could make me a Mon if you want. I would need to find a symbolic one that I can adopt as my own. Something that I can carry thru the next 7 years until I'm ready for my montsuki when I go for my godan in iaido...? might even get some orders from the dojo if people like them, could be a little sideline in your pyro thingy


----------



## snowgoose

and in English please dude?

I don't speak dojo or whatever lol


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Oh thats terrible Shelley, im gonna tell her you have 2 more :O
> 
> Im ok thank yoou very much  you were up last last night/up early this morning :O


Nooooooo please don't tell on me :O 

I'm working nights you see so am up until 0800 which sucks!!!


----------



## danneh82

Its McFlyday!!!!


----------



## geckodelta

I feel so ill :bash:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> I feel so ill :bash:


:lol2:

Sorry thats mean :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Sorry thats mean :blush:


its alright mate
I would have done the same :lol2: 
on a serious note, I can't feel my fingertips at all? not even pressure?


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> its alright mate
> I would have done the same :lol2:
> on a serious note, I can't feel my fingertips at all? not even pressure?


Fair enough :lol2:

And umm thats not good :L


----------



## danneh82

15 minutes to go til the weekend :notworthy:

Anybody get anything excited planned?


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Fair enough :lol2:
> 
> And umm thats not good :L


No I didn't think so :lol2:

you reckon I should go somewhere? I'm supposed to be going out tonight :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

danneh82 said:


> 15 minutes to go til the weekend :notworthy:
> 
> Anybody get anything excited planned?


Looks like I might have dying planned :Na_Na_Na_Na: and otherwise not too much how about you?


----------



## danneh82

geckodelta said:


> Looks like I might have dying planned :Na_Na_Na_Na: and otherwise not to much how about you?


Nothing too exciting - need to spend some time in the garage spannering on my 4x4 as its broke again


----------



## geckodelta

danneh82 said:


> Nothing too exciting - need to spend some time in the garage spannering on my 4x4 as its broke again


ohh! what truck have you got? :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> No I didn't think so :lol2:
> 
> you reckon I should go somewhere? I'm supposed to be going out tonight :whip:


No suffer :2thumb: :lol2:

Nah if its bad go doctors


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> No suffer :2thumb: :lol2:
> 
> Nah if its bad go doctors


Nah Im gonna suffer :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Nah Im gonna suffer :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Good good


----------



## danneh82

geckodelta said:


> ohh! what truck have you got? :2thumb:


A 'slightly' modiffied shogun


----------



## geckodelta

danneh82 said:


> A 'slightly' modiffied shogun
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Love the two last pics! :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Nice Shogun Danneh, and using it for what it was made for! 4x4's should NEVER be showroom standard clean


----------



## danneh82

geckodelta said:


> Love the two last pics! :lol2:





ojo said:


> Nice Shogun Danneh, and using it for what it was made for! 4x4's should NEVER be showroom standard clean


Sadly i dont get chance to play that often - try to get out at least once a month but lately thats not been happening


----------



## Biggys

Stupidly hard week at work moving all of the crap for winter into storage and bringing the spring stuff out, seems it's me doing all the heavy lifting again :lol2:

so treated myself to a nice greasy chinese, gunna chill out for the night before going to see someone awesome on Satuday XD


----------



## ojo

So these urticating hairs... Do they actually work? I just got a nice handful of my Theraposa stirmi hairs, and yes, i had an itch but nothing else, and the itch has vanished already (got haired less than 15mins ago)

Do they work on smaller things like rats and stuff?

Hey Tyler, Who you seeing on saturday?


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> So these urticating hairs... Do they actually work? I just got a nice handful of my Theraposa stirmi hairs, and yes, i had an itch but nothing else, and the itch has vanished already (got haired less than 15mins ago)
> 
> Do they work on smaller things like rats and stuff?
> 
> Hey Tyler, Who you seeing on saturday?


HEARD THEY CAN ACVTUALLY KILL RODENTS ETC, NOT SURE HOW TRUE THAT IS THOUGH 

ERM SOMEONE  :Na_Na_Na_Na:

excuse caps lock :blush:


----------



## ojo

NO NEED TO SHOUT!!!!! 

Tyler, if your coming to meet me then just say it, jeees o


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> NO NEED TO SHOUT!!!!!
> 
> Tyler, if your coming to meet me then just say it, jeees o


WHY NOT ??? :war:

I'm not coming to see you mate 

sorry to burst your bubble :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ojo

Haha, its cool, i knew you weren't seeing me, my awesomeness would be too much for you too handle in one day 

And shouting is too noisy!


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Haha, its cool, i knew you weren't seeing me, my awesomeness would be too much for you too handle in one day
> 
> And shouting is too noisy!


Nah :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I couldn't deal with changing your adult nappy hourly :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## ojo

I would make those nappies look damn cool and you know it :thumb:

What was the point in bringing it up if you cant tell us who the person is? Is it a nice wee shopping day out with your mum to get you some nice new dresses?


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> I would make those nappies look damn cool and you know it :thumb:
> 
> What was the point in bringing it up if you cant tell us who the person is? Is it a nice wee shopping day out with your mum to get you some nice new dresses?


 
Ok dude they do :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Well maybe it wasn't for you're eyes ?

maybe it was for someone else to see ?

Maybe that person who is awesome can see it ?

Maybe not ?

Maybe the matrix was a documentary ?

Maybe if I wood chuck could chuck wood, he would say "F*** you socity, I'm not going to chuck any wood today I'm going to carve a bat to crack the skull of the stupid moron who came up with that rhyme"

Maybe I drank a little too much redbull and am hyper ?

Maybe you will never find out ?

Maybe we are like a Giant aliens spider's, and our spiders are like their germs and our germs aren't even known to them ? 

....

:gasp:

*mind blown*


----------



## danneh82




----------



## ojo

Anyone else think Tyler just had an "internet stroke"? should get that checked out man, could be serious...


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Anyone else think Tyler just had an "internet stroke"? should get that checked out man, could be serious...


Nope i'm fine and dandy


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Oh, just read back a few pages..
> 
> Tom is banned?!
> 
> Yay :lol2:
> 
> And he can't see this, as he has blocked me


can't he ?
blocking you on facebook and blocking you on a reptile forum are two very different things.. 

anyway, how is everybody else and have we been busy over the last 3 days ?

lucozade- that ctenus is a little bit quick, eh ?

I'll let y'all know too.
You all remember the picture of me in the snow ?
one of my supposed facebook "friends" must have reported it because facebook took it down and i'm banned from doing anything but liking comments/pictures etc. i've pretty buch been screwed for 3 days because i've been banned from here and pretty much facebook.


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Stupidly hard week at work moving all of the crap for winter into storage and bringing the spring stuff out, seems it's me doing all the heavy lifting again :lol2:
> 
> so treated myself to a nice greasy chinese, gunna chill out for the night before going to see someone awesome on Satuday XD


I didn't think we were meeting? :whistling2:
is this the same person that I was trying to guess? 

Love is in the air...


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> can't he ?
> blocking you on facebook and blocking you on a reptile forum are two very different things..
> 
> anyway, how is everybody else and have we been busy over the last 3 days ?
> 
> lucozade- that ctenus is a little bit quick, eh ?
> 
> I'll let y'all know too.
> You all remember the picture of me in the snow ?
> one of my supposed facebook "friends" must have reported it because facebook took it down and i'm banned from doing anything but liking comments/pictures etc. i've pretty buch been screwed for 3 days because i've been banned from here and pretty much facebook.


Do you know who reported you on Facebook?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I didn't think we were meeting? :whistling2:
> is this the same person that I was trying to guess?
> 
> Love is in the air...


 
Nope it's not :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Nope it's not :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Who the hell is this one then? 

Man whore :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Do you know who reported you on Facebook?


no, it doesn't say


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> no, it doesn't say


oh  how you doing anyway?


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> oh  how you doing anyway?


lol, not bad thanks  
i've been taking some photos !!









That Ctenus ^









Euathlus sp. "Red"









Web lol. Bottom left, Chilobrachys sp. "Burma"









Some type of Lasiodora









Nhandu chromatus 









SUSHI


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> lol, not bad thanks
> i've been taking some photos !!
> 
> image
> That Ctenus ^
> 
> image
> Euathlus sp. "Red"
> 
> image
> Web lol. Bottom left, Chilobrachys sp. "Burma"
> 
> image
> Some type of Lasiodora
> 
> image
> Nhandu chromatus
> 
> image
> SUSHI


Awesome! love that webbing! and the Ctenus! and of course the sushi :Na_Na_Na_Na: that egg I had didn't taste very nice.. the noodles were good though.. just a shame I cant figure out how to use chopsticks :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Awesome! love that webbing! and the Ctenus! and of course the sushi :Na_Na_Na_Na: that egg I had didn't taste very nice.. the noodles were good though.. just a shame I cant figure out how to use chopsticks :lol2:


haha.. the Chilobrachys web is immense. She moves around under the substrate on the top, so she can be on another side of the tub in seconds..

That picture of the Ctenus is clearer than how i see it in reality :whistling2:

and eww... egg :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> haha.. the Chilobrachys web is immense. She moves around under the substrate on the top, so she can be on another side of the tub in seconds..
> 
> That picture of the Ctenus is clearer than how i see it in reality :whistling2:
> 
> and eww... egg :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


Awesome! and its a cute little thing isn't it! and yeah, who the hell makes egg sweet?!


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Awesome! and its a cute little thing isn't it! and yeah, who the hell makes egg sweet?!


japanese people ?


----------



## 8and6

geckodelta said:


> Awesome! and its a cute little thing isn't it! and yeah, who the hell makes egg sweet?!


you never had an egg custard tart? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> japanese people ?


but why?!


[email protected] said:


> you never had an egg custard tart? :lol2:


No :lol2:
this was an actual omelette.. but it was sweet! not a good kind of sweet though.. it tasted like sweeteners had been cooked into it


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> you never had an egg custard tart? :lol2:


that sounds nasty.

that's made in asia.. asian people must like egg


----------



## Poxicator

spinnin_tom said:


> ...i'm banned from doing anything but liking comments/pictures etc. i've pretty buch been screwed for 3 days because i've been banned from here and pretty much facebook.


Is there a timescale on the Facebook restriction?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Poxicator said:


> Is there a timescale on the Facebook restriction?


i think that's 3 days too :lol2:

i emailed them too.. it's not nudity.. there's a big :censor: off black box haha.


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> i think that's 3 days too :lol2:
> 
> i emailed them too.. it's not nudity.. there's a big :censor: off black box haha.


was it the picture you posted here ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> was it the picture you posted here ?


maybe.


----------



## Spider jake

Brought an OBT juvie at Bug fest its about 3 inchs, me and dad just tryed to put it in its house and the :censor: thing climbed up the wall went into threat and tryed to kill us both :lol2: after about 30 mins of catch cup to house attempts we finialy got the little :censor: in its new home! now with shacky knees and clean undies i understand why there called orange bitey thing :devil::devil::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

Evening everyone

Anyone

Someone

No-one 

:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Spider jake said:


> Brought an OBT juvie at Bug fest its about 3 inchs, me and dad just tryed to put it in its house and the :censor: thing climbed up the wall went into threat and tryed to kill us both :lol2: after about 30 mins of catch cup to house attempts we finialy got the little :censor: in its new home! now with shacky knees and clean undies i understand why there called orange bitey thing :devil::devil::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


hah! well now you know why they are called obt's :Na_Na_Na_Na:


snowgoose said:


> Evening everyone
> 
> Anyone
> 
> Someone
> 
> No-one
> 
> :lol2:


I am indeed here :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Spider jake said:


> Brought an OBT juvie at Bug fest its about 3 inchs, me and dad just tryed to put it in its house and the :censor: thing climbed up the wall went into threat and tryed to kill us both :lol2: after about 30 mins of catch cup to house attempts we finialy got the little :censor: in its new home! now with shacky knees and clean undies i understand why there called orange bitey thing :devil::devil::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yup, they do that.. they have knives sometimes



snowgoose said:


> Evening everyone
> 
> Anyone
> 
> Someone
> 
> No-one
> 
> :lol2:


Hello :notworthy:


----------



## snasha_d

Hey people  

My Albop thought it would be a lovey idea to flick me :devil:, my first ever time and I get a rash up my arm sad times :bash:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Hey people
> 
> My Albop thought it would be a lovey idea to flick me :devil:, my first ever time and I get a rash up my arm sad times :bash:


Hi, shelley.
yeah.. they like to flick lol.

mine flicks for no reason, even when s/he's in her tank.
count yourself lucky it wasn't a salmon pink or something :notworthy:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Hey people
> 
> My Albop thought it would be a lovey idea to flick me :devil:, my first ever time and I get a rash up my arm sad times :bash:


:lol2: I mean... awwww :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i might buy a frog


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> Hi, shelley.
> yeah.. they like to flick lol.
> 
> mine flicks for no reason, even when s/he's in her tank.
> count yourself lucky it wasn't a salmon pink or something :notworthy:


First time it's ever flicked :devil: all I was doing was moving it into a new tank :lol2: 
Hmmm not looking forward to dodging my genic or l.para when they flick


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> First time it's ever flicked :devil: all I was doing was moving it into a new tank :lol2:
> Hmmm not looking forward to dodging my genic or l.para when they flick


lol, i wear a shemagh when i go near my Lasiodora :lol2:


----------



## Spider jake

Hey guys :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Spider jake said:


> Hey guys :2thumb:


hey, jake
you alright ?


----------



## Spider jake

spinnin_tom said:


> hey, jake
> you alright ?


Yeah im good thx ! just got home from anouther all day rehersal and im so tired :Na_Na_Na_Na: just beeing staring at my OBT for a while :2thumb: how are you? !


----------



## spinnin_tom

Spider jake said:


> Yeah im good thx ! just got home from anouther all day rehersal and im so tired :Na_Na_Na_Na: just beeing staring at my OBT for a while :2thumb: how are you? !


what are ya' rehersing for ?
i'm gonna buy a P.chordatus and a Poeci regalis o:

i'm good thanks


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Wotcha everybody!

What's the best way to feed micro crickets to a sling? I find I crush them with tweezers - I ended up using a spoon.:lol2:

Any tricks I should know?


----------



## Spider jake

spinnin_tom said:


> what are ya' rehersing for ?
> i'm gonna buy a P.chordatus and a Poeci regalis o:
> 
> i'm good thanks


NICE! :mf_dribble: I think i might get a pokie soon cant be worse than my OBT :bash:

For guys and Dolls, Im the lead trombonist in the pit band and its very hard and makes me very tired :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> Wotcha everybody!
> 
> What's the best way to feed micro crickets to a sling? I find I crush them with tweezers - I ended up using a spoon.:lol2:
> 
> Any tricks I should know?


'sup ?
i thought that said micro pigs to start
i maime them.. that way they still move a lot



Spider jake said:


> NICE! :mf_dribble: I think i might get a pokie soon cant be worse than my OBT :bash:
> 
> For guys and Dolls, Im the lead trombonist in the pit band and its very hard and makes me very tired :lol2:


Nice, good luck with that


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> 'sup ?
> i thought that said micro pigs to start
> i maime them.. that way they still move a lot
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, good luck with that


How? Seriously, Im just so ham fisted I crush then. 

Or do I just have to accept I'm a 'tard? :lol2:


----------



## Spider jake

Lord Vetinari said:


> How? Seriously, Im just so ham fisted I crush then.
> 
> Or do I just have to accept I'm a 'tard? :lol2:


haha :lol2: I just tipped them in :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> How? Seriously, Im just so ham fisted I crush then.
> 
> Or do I just have to accept I'm a 'tard? :lol2:


just accept it :lol2:
i pull off the legs or similar :gasp:

or just use tweezers or something


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> How? Seriously, Im just so ham fisted I crush then.
> 
> Or do I just have to accept I'm a 'tard? :lol2:


I usually just pinch their legs and they drop off :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> just accept it :lol2:
> i pull off the legs or similar :gasp:
> 
> or just use tweezers or something


That works on the larger ones.... But pin heads I just crush...

I will just tip them in I guess!


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I usually just pinch their legs and they drop off :lol2:


This works with annoying people too

vetinari- have you tried weevils or little roaches?


----------



## Spider jake

spinnin_tom said:


> This works with annoying people too
> 
> vetinari- have you tried weevils or little roaches?


:lol2::lol2:

weevils are horrible :L! there was a guy who had a thread on here a while back about 3000 of them escaping on his room


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> This works with annoying people too
> 
> vetinari- have you tried weevils or little roaches?


Not yet, anywhere on line I can get them from? 

Can't you get roaches small enough for a 1cm sling?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Spider jake said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> weevils are horrible :L! there was a guy who had a thread on here a while back about 3000 of them escaping on his room


yeah.. they're not the best lol



Lord Vetinari said:


> Not yet, anywhere on line I can get them from?
> 
> Can't you get roaches small enough for a 1cm sling?


small B.dubia would work, surinam roaches or red runners too


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> This works with annoying people too
> 
> vetinari- have you tried weevils or little roaches?


lol, does their head drop off if you pinch their neck? that would be useful to :devil:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah.. they're not the best lol
> 
> 
> 
> small B.dubia would work, surinam roaches or red runners too


I may try mini meal worm as well..


----------



## Spider jake

geckodelta said:


> lol, does their head drop off if you pinch their neck? that would be useful to :devil:


ewwww :lol2:


----------



## Spider jake

Lord Vetinari said:


> I may try mini meal worm as well..


Wax worms?


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> lol, does their head drop off if you pinch their neck? that would be useful to :devil:





Spider jake said:


> ewwww :lol2:


 
no, that's called leprosy 


Lord Vetinari said:


> I may try mini meal worm as well..


 
aye, that might work


----------



## Spider jake

spinnin_tom said:


> no, that's called leprosy


Haha:lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> no, that's called leprosy
> 
> 
> 
> aye, that might work


:whip: you could have gone along with it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: I mean... awwww :whistling2:


Sarcasm will get you nowhere young Callum!!! 



spinnin_tom said:


> lol, i wear a shemagh when i go near my Lasiodora :lol2:


 A what? :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Sarcasm will get you nowhere young Callum!!!
> 
> 
> A what? :blush:


it gets you EVERYWHERE lol

it's like a triangle headscarf


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Sarcasm will get you nowhere young Callum!!!
> 
> 
> A what? :blush:


sorry  


:whistling2:


----------



## ojo

Vetinari, use inverted tweezers and pinch the abdoman, they will die eventually but its usually a good half hour afterwords, after all the twitching.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

ojo said:


> Vetinari, use inverted tweezers and pinch the abdoman, they will die eventually but its usually a good half hour afterwords, after all the twitching.


Cheers... I will give it a go.

I am going to try weevils next I think....


----------



## snasha_d

Argh my arm is sooo freaking itchy :devil:

How is everyone?


----------



## ojo

Shelley, urticating hairs are a myth haha 

Im fine, wide awake but fine haha hows you m'dear :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

A myth huh :whip: well I don't like it!! 

I'm still wide awake too, rubbish ain't it!! And my animals won't talk back :whistling2:

I'm all good ta! How about you my cupcake :flrt:


----------



## ojo

Ignorant T's :O how dare they ignore you haha

I already answered that question, maybe your more tired than you think muhahah 

What you been up to sweety? :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

Sorry :blush: I'm thinking on what to focus my attention on as I smoked my last ever cigarette at half 11 and don't really want start eating a load of food and get fatter :lol2::lol2::lol2:

Well it's all the animals being ignorant hahaha well stunt rat mike listens ..... When food is involved  

I've not really been upto much atall apart from working lots  and persuading mum to let me get more animals :2thumb:

What you been upto Hun? :flrt:


----------



## ojo

I just put a cigarette out, was pretty tasty  

Stunt Rat Mike is most probably, the best name ive ever heard for a pet haha 

Your mum not coming round ot the idea? And ive been the same with working, it sucks! haha


----------



## snasha_d

Awesome name for an awesome rat : victory: I have some awesome names for my animals haha!! 

See I'm not enjoying smoking anymore just a dirty habit so thought stuff I'll quit!!!  

Work does suck although working in A&E has its plus sides  

Nah she ain't but she's getting better at looking at them although I am getting pokie and she knows about it :no1: although its only coz I'm sending my G.Rosea off for breeding soon (hopefully)


----------



## spinnin_tom

I'm getting a Poeci. regalis and a Pternochilus chordatus :no1:


----------



## ojo

Nice one Tom  you wont regret either of them.


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Nice one Tom  you wont regret either of them.


i hope i don't 
i've had a P.chordatus before but i swapped it for 3 Sericopelma sp. Santa catalina because i found out it was a male and i had no intention of breeding 

and the P.regalis.. i've been on the hunt for a decent sized one for a while and it's 2 inches !!


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## geckodelta

this is funny.. :lol2:
click the 'lol'


----------



## geckodelta

comment removed


----------



## ojo

OOOH Callum, saying things you shouldnt! haha

Still got a wee bit to grow then Tom  

Howdy Trootle


----------



## JustJack

ojo said:


> OOOH Callum, saying things you shouldnt! haha
> 
> Still got a wee bit to grow then Tom
> 
> Howdy Trootle


ello, 

How are you?

Ooh just to anyone that is interested, I got a 4" P.Fasciata this weekend  And 2 frogs, and 2 of my P.Striatas have molted and went from 2cm slings to over 4cm :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Something like that :Na_Na_Na_Na: how are you guys doing? and bloody hell jack.. I swear last year you weren't aloud any more pets :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> comment removed


Tut tut. 
what did you say ?? 



ojo said:


> OOOH Callum, saying things you shouldnt! haha
> 
> Still got a wee bit to grow then Tom


aye, quite a bit, but it's nice to get 'em small


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Something like that :Na_Na_Na_Na: how are you guys doing? and bloody hell jack.. I swear last year you weren't aloud any more pets :lol2:


I know :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> I know :lol2:


 Yeah.. strange


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> Tut tut.
> what did you say ??
> 
> 
> 
> aye, quite a bit, but it's nice to get 'em small


I didn't actually say anything, I just double posted :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I didn't actually say anything, I just double posted :lol2:


That's no fun :devil:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> That's no fun :devil:


I know


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> Yeah.. strange


Yeah very strange!


----------



## snasha_d

Boo!!!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Boo!!!!!



eek. hello


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> eek. hello


Hey Tom  you ok?


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Hey Tom  you ok?


i am indeed. i'm sitting here with my cat on my lap.. he so loud lol. i love my cat :blush:

spiders coming tomorrow    

are you alright ?


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> i am indeed. i'm sitting here with my cat on my lap.. he so loud lol. i love my cat :blush:
> 
> spiders coming tomorrow
> 
> are you alright ?


Oooohhhh I bet you're excited  

I'm all good ta  just chilling! 

Been upto much?


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Oooohhhh I bet you're excited
> 
> I'm all good ta  just chilling!
> 
> Been upto much?


naah, not an awful lot lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> naah, not an awful lot lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Snap :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kris74

snasha_d said:


> Snap :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Life in the bus lane...

I just won an argument with a troll on you tube..... I be truly winning tonight!


----------



## ojo

Nice one Kris, usually they fight to the death haha congrats my good man


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> Life in the bus lane...
> 
> I just won an argument with a troll on you tube..... I be truly winning tonight!


YAY,

what was the subject ?


----------



## kris74

ojo said:


> Nice one Kris, usually they fight to the death haha congrats my good man


Indeed. He gave up after a few posts and some home truths...!



spinnin_tom said:


> YAY,
> 
> what was the subject ?


The subject was him calling girls whores. Making generalisations based on his ethnic culture so I threw some back at him and he tried the xenophobic card so I shot that down and jumped in for the win and he has no comeback... Storm in a tea cup really but he needed telling so I told him. Might make him think twice before saying all girls who have their legs uncovered are whores...!


----------



## snasha_d

Kris = legend :no1:


----------



## ojo

I thought that about women too 

hahah


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> I thought that about women too
> 
> hahah


:gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> Indeed. He gave up after a few posts and some home truths...!
> 
> 
> 
> The subject was him calling girls whores. Making generalisations based on his ethnic culture so I threw some back at him and he tried the xenophobic card so I shot that down and jumped in for the win and he has no comeback... Storm in a tea cup really but he needed telling so I told him. Might make him think twice before saying all girls who have their legs uncovered are whores...!


Win for you good sir.. what video was this? :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Win for you good sir.. what video was this? :lol2:


You just wanna go read the comments don't you Callum :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ojo

I think he was actually hoping to see some flesh in the video?


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> You just wanna go read the comments don't you Callum :Na_Na_Na_Na:


No :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> I think he was actually hoping to see some flesh in the video?


This was my thinking :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Ah the thoughts of a teenage boy eh? :lol:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Ah the thoughts of a teenage boy eh? :lol:


I'm afraid I wouldnt understand those thoughts :lol2:

But how are my lovelies? :flrt:


----------



## ojo

Im a bit peed off to be honest hunni  Got a P.rufilata MM to breed with my female, and the guy who sold him to me is an idiot, and gave me a MM P.regalis haha 

How are you my cupcake? :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Im a bit peed off to be honest hunni  Got a P.rufilata MM to breed with my female, and the guy who sold him to me is an idiot, and gave me a MM P.regalis haha
> 
> How are you my cupcake? :flrt:


That's rubbish  have you contacted him? I'd tell him he's made just a small mistake!!! :bash:

I'm good ta  just had a lil Facebook cull :lol2: 

I'm going to see my mate tomo who's in rehab after breaking his neck in Ireland! Hes only walking again :no1:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> I'm afraid I wouldnt understand those thoughts :lol2:
> 
> But how are my lovelies? :flrt:


To be fair the thoughts are pretty simple

1. Eat

2. :censor:

3. Sleep



:whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> To be fair the thoughts are pretty simple
> 
> 1. Eat
> 
> 2. :censor:
> 
> 3. Sleep
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


You sure that 3 shouldnt be top of the list?!


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> You sure that 3 shouldnt be top of the list?!


It would place second I think :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

I see :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Shouldn't you be sleeping?


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> I see :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Shouldn't you be sleeping?


Shouldn't you be sleeping? :whistling2:
Or are you still on night shifts?


----------



## kris74

geckodelta said:


> Win for you good sir.. what video was this? :lol2:


Just some fit women on some march.... Really pretty Russian ones! I'd been looking at Ketamine Techno Viking! and follwed some links....The viking video is pretty funny!


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> Just some fit women on some march.... Really pretty Russian ones! I'd been looking at Ketamine Techno Viking! and follwed some links....The viking video is pretty funny!


:lol2: how the hell did you find that?!


----------



## kris74

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: how the hell did you find that?!


Haha, he a tank isn't he?! The ironic thing is he's Teutonic and not Scandinavian so his name is complete misnomer!


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> Haha, he a tank isn't he?! The ironic thing is he's Teutonic and not Scandinavian so his name is complete misnomer!


Que? 
:lol2:


----------



## kris74

geckodelta said:


> Que?
> :lol2:


Teutonic = German

Misnomer = incorrectly labled!!

Come on man, where's your dictionary haha


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> Teutonic = German
> 
> Misnomer = incorrectly labled!!
> 
> Come on man, where's your dictionary haha


I know what Misnomer means.. just never heard "Teutonic" :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i love coming home to a fresh delivery lol.
A happy little P.chordatus is now rehoused.. got the Poeci regalis to do now


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i love coming home to a fresh delivery lol.
> A happy little P.chordatus is now rehoused.. got the Poeci regalis to do now


Nice :lol2:
Receipts are the bane of my life, twice now my mum has discovered receipts from snake purchases :bash: I keep on forgetting to get rid of them :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Nice :lol2:
> Receipts are the bane of my life, twice now my mum has discovered receipts from snake purchases :bash: I keep on forgetting to get rid of them :lol2:


oh god. two receipts ?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> oh god. two receipts ?


She's discovered 2 receipts for 2 different snakes.. and on the receipts it says quite clearly the morph etc and now she seems pretty angry at me :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i've dished out 4521 likes ? i'm too generous


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening kiddywinks!


----------



## spinnin_tom

hi jon.

the news is talking about tossing.. i'm not watching it, but i can hear it:L


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i've dished out 4521 likes ? i'm too generous


Wow really?! I think I've dished out like 300 or something :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i've found something called inb4 lock. you just write that to a troll post that's gonna get closed lol


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i've found something called inb4 lock. you just write that to a troll post that's gonna get closed lol


You confuse me sometimes :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Hey hey hey 

Hello everybody


----------



## lucozade3000

HIYYAAAAAAAAAAA! (japanese hi)

-J


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Hey hey hey
> 
> Hello everybody





lucozade3000 said:


> HIYYAAAAAAAAAAA! (japanese hi)
> 
> -J


*punches in face* thats how we say hey In London : victory:
:whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

lucozade3000 said:


> HIYYAAAAAAAAAAA! (japanese hi)
> 
> -J


Haha you ok?


----------



## lucozade3000

geckodelta said:


> *punches in face* thats how we say hey In London : victory:
> :whistling2:


Ok, so don't be surprised if the next time i meet you I punch you in the jugular.

-J


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> *punches in face* thats how we say hey In London : victory:
> :whistling2:


You are just plain mean :devil:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Hey hey hey
> 
> Hello everybody


ola



lucozade3000 said:


> HIYYAAAAAAAAAAA! (japanese hi)
> 
> -J


Bonjour
:Na_Na_Na_Na:



geckodelta said:


> *punches in face* thats how we say hey In London : victory:
> :whistling2:


"hel.."
*stab*

works well too


----------



## lucozade3000

snasha_d said:


> Haha you ok?


Yeah! just releasing the pressure of the day. Bit jumpy. I might just punch Geckodelta in the face just to say hi.
That's how it's done apparently:crazy: 

-J


----------



## snasha_d

Hey Tom, how's the new additions?


----------



## lucozade3000

Stabbing is more for South London...

-J


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> Ok, so don't be surprised if the next time i meet you I punch you in the jugular.
> 
> -J


:lol2: I was only joking mate.. I seem to get punched in the face a lot in my travels though :whip:


snasha_d said:


> You are just plain mean :devil:


It was a joke! :lol2:


spinnin_tom said:


> ola
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> "hel.."
> *stab*
> 
> works well too


Ouch


----------



## snasha_d

lucozade3000 said:


> Yeah! just releasing the pressure of the day. Bit jumpy. I might just punch Geckodelta in the face just to say hi.
> That's how it's done apparently:crazy:
> 
> -J


Why you jumpy? What's been pressurising you?! 


I actually hate thermostats!!!!!! Grrrr:bash:


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> Stabbing is more for South London...
> 
> -J


Oi! :lol2: I will have you know I have never stabbed anyone and Im a teenager so I figure I'm doing pretty well :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> Yeah! just releasing the pressure of the day. Bit jumpy. I might just punch Geckodelta in the face just to say hi.
> That's how it's done apparently:crazy:
> 
> -J


Dont punch me in the face


----------



## ojo

*Headbutt and profannities*


----------



## lucozade3000

GECKO, why are you getting punched?? LMFAO X5

-J


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Hey Tom, how's the new additions?


hey shelley 
i can't see the baboon, but the pokie is trying to burrow.

how're you ?



lucozade3000 said:


> Stabbing is more for South London...
> 
> -J


Is camberwell in south london ?
i used to live there



geckodelta said:


> Oi! :lol2: I will have you know I have never stabbed anyone and Im a teenager so I figure I'm doing pretty well :Na_Na_Na_Na:


'course you haven't.



ojo said:


> *Headbutt and profannities*


:'(


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> GECKO, why are you getting punched?? LMFAO X5
> 
> -J


I don't know.. you said you was going to punch me... Im more of the Huggy type :whistling2:


----------



## lucozade3000

geckodelta said:


> Dont punch me in the face


Of course not!


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> hey shelley
> i can't see the baboon, but the pokie is trying to burrow.
> 
> how're you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Is camberwell in south london ?
> i used to live there
> 
> 
> 
> 'course you haven't.
> 
> 
> 
> :'(


I havent! I bet you have though :lol2: I saw how you looked at that guy who kept on bashing the screen...


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I havent! I bet you have though :lol2: I saw how you looked at that guy who kept on bashing the screen...


lol, things like that annoy me.
i'm an old man really :Na_Na_Na_Na:

like old fashioned.. not actually old lol


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Oi! :lol2: I will have you know I have never stabbed anyone and Im a teenager so I figure I'm doing pretty well :Na_Na_Na_Na:


*punches in the nose*



ojo said:


> *Headbutt and profannities*


 
*kicks in the balls*


I mean er, Hi!!!!

:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> Of course not!


good :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Not that I'm scared or anything :whistling2:
Please don't hurt me!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> *punches in the nose*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kicks in the balls*
> 
> 
> I mean er, Hi!!!!
> 
> :whistling2:


*Lovingly embraces*


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> hey shelley
> i can't see the baboon, but the pokie is trying to burrow.
> 
> how're you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Is camberwell in south london ?
> i used to live there
> 
> 
> 
> 'course you haven't.
> 
> 
> 
> :'(


 
I'm all good ta 


geckodelta said:


> I don't know.. you said you was going to punch me... Im more of the Huggy type :whistling2:


Hahahahahahahahahahaah............... Yeah right. 
The creepy type more like


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> *Lovingly embraces*


*bites off nose*

HEYA


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> *bites off nose*
> 
> HEYA


Hahaha Hi Tyler


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> I'm all good ta
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahaah............... Yeah right.
> The creepy type more like


Your mean  :whistling2:


Biggys said:


> *bites off nose*
> 
> HEYA


Meh.


----------



## ojo

Tyler *holds you uncomfortably close and soft*


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Your mean  :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Meh.


Hun you love me tho :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Hahaha Hi Tyler


 
Hellloooooooooooo 



geckodelta said:


> Your truthful  :whistling2:


Win!




geckodelta said:


> Love you ty


Sorry dude I don't feel the same way


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Tyler *holds you uncomfortably close and soft*


I love you.


snasha_d said:


> Hun you love me tho :lol2:


Maybe a little :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Tyler *holds you uncomfortably close and soft*


Ian :flrt: Hows you?

I was still awake gone 1 the other morning = sad times


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Tyler *holds you uncomfortably close and soft*


*strokes face*


Hello big boy 


:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Hellloooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> Win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dude I don't feel the same way


That last one is completely fabricated :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> *strokes face*
> 
> 
> Hello big boy
> 
> 
> :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


oh :censor: you.





:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> That last one is completely fabricated :whistling2:


 
Dude, I know you love me, I mean I'm well....*puts on sunglasses* Me 8)


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Hellloooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> Win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dude I don't feel the same way


You all good?



geckodelta said:


> I love you.
> 
> 
> Maybe a little :flrt:


A lot


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> oh :censor: you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


You would like too, wouldn't you


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> You all good?


I'm all good 

yourself ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You would like too, wouldn't you


Changes the subject... I need to go to the toilet.


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I'm all good
> 
> yourself ?


Im ok ta  

Been upto much??? 

My arm is really itchy :bash:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> My Albop flicked me :devil:


 
Oh crap!

Why ? :gasp:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Oh crap!
> 
> Why ? :gasp:


As i was moving her to her new house my mate thought itd be a good idea to try and move her off my hand with a log :bash: instead of the paint brush


----------



## ojo

Hey Shelley, thats down right terrible haha. Should have forced yourself to sleep young lady!

Callum, love you too gorgeous :*

Tyler, give me a few hours haha

On an unrelated fun note, i just swallowed a piece of plastic of about 10p in size...


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Hey Shelley, thats down right terrible haha. Should have forced yourself to sleep young lady!
> 
> Callum, love you too gorgeous :*
> 
> Tyler, give me a few hours haha
> 
> On an unrelated fun note, i just swallowed a piece of plastic of about 10p in size...


How would I have forced myself to sleep?? 

Erm Why and how to swallowing the plastic? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> On an unrelated fun note, i just swallowed a piece of plastic of about 10p in size...


takes all sorts 

why'd you do that ??


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> As i was moving her to her new house my mate thought itd be a good idea to try and move her off my hand with a log :bash: instead of the paint brush


What a knob :O



ojo said:


> Tyler, give me a few hours haha


 
Left you speechless ??


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> *What a knob* :O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left you speechless ??


 
Yes i think i said a few more choice words than that


----------



## ojo

Just shut your eyes and imagine a dream, usually always works for me 

And to answer your questions, i was chewing on a bit of plastic and i never felt a yawn coming so i was surprised when it forced its way out my face, and i kinda swallowed it... not looking forward to the porcelain throne tomorrow...


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Im ok ta
> 
> Been upto much???
> 
> My arm is really itchy :bash:


Still?!


spinnin_tom said:


> that's Fapulous news





Biggys said:


> Dammit tom, you beat me to it :lol2:
> 
> all everyone will hear in his house is
> 
> 
> *fap fap fap fap*
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Why is your arm Itchy shelley :O


:whip:
I would have been away a lot longer...


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Just shut your eyes and imagine a dream, usually always works for me
> 
> And to answer your questions, i was chewing on a bit of plastic and i never felt a yawn coming so i was surprised when it forced its way out my face, and i kinda swallowed it... not looking forward to the porcelain throne tomorrow...


 
I have difficulty sleeping anyways lmao!!

Ermm ok you will regret chewing that tomo!!!! 

How are you anyways :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Just shut your eyes and imagine a dream, usually always works for me
> 
> And to answer your questions, i was chewing on a bit of plastic and i never felt a yawn coming so i was surprised when it forced its way out my face, and i kinda swallowed it... not looking forward to the porcelain throne tomorrow...


that is a very clever thing to do. lesson learned ?



geckodelta said:


> Still?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :whip:
> I would have been away a lot longer...


lol.



shelley- i didn't think about it coming out of the other end, and i wasn't planning on.. thanks for making me think about pooing out plastic !!


----------



## ojo

Lesson wil be learned tomorrow young Tom (on saying that, i do have another bit of plastic in my face chewing away :lol: )

Im fine thank you Shelley, how are you m'darling :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Lesson wil be learned tomorrow young Tom (on saying that, i do have another bit of plastic in my face chewing away :lol: )
> 
> Im fine thank you Shelley, how are you m'darling :flrt:


 Ian you are a wally, but you're an awesome wally :flrt:

I'm all good ta  just trying to sort this bloody stat out in my 4ft viv :devil:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Ian you are a wally, but you're an awesome wally :flrt:
> 
> I'm all good ta  just trying to sort this bloody stat out in my 4ft viv :devil:


what's going in that ???


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I would have been like 0.74 seconds


That long, thats a new record for you


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> That long, thats a new record for you


0.73 seconds longer that you..


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> what's going in that ???


Thats the problem tom i have a snake in there whos gonna get chilly the bulb blew which blew the fuse :whip:


----------



## ojo

Why not just get a smaller wattage bulb until you can fix the thermostat, or source a new one?

Edit, why is there always snake talk in here? is there some sort of law that cause we are mad enough to have T's, we should all buy snakes as well and scare the royal hell out of everyone around us who cant appreciate true beauty when they see it?


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Thats the problem tom i have a snake in there whos gonna get chilly the bulb blew which blew the fuse :whip:


oh no. maybe get a bigger thermostat, or like ian says, a smaller bulb


----------



## 8and6

The reason this thread was closed was down to totally inappropriate talk for a family forum outside of 18+

If you want to blame someone blame Tyler and Tom, they have been dealt with, unfortunately for Tom he has a long list of incursions, so his involvement earned him an automatic ban by the system

Maybe, just maybe they'll learn


----------



## vivalabam

[email protected] said:


> The reason this thread was closed was down to totally inappropriate talk for a family forum outside of 18+
> 
> If you want to blame someone blame Tyler and Tom, they have been dealt with, unfortunately for Tom he has a long list of incursions, so his involvement earned him an automatic ban by the system
> 
> Maybe, just maybe they'll learn


Not likely, too many hormones... :whistling2:


----------



## empirecook

[email protected] said:


> The reason this thread was closed was down to totally inappropriate talk for a family forum outside of 18+
> 
> If you want to blame someone blame Tyler and Tom, they have been dealt with, unfortunately for Tom he has a long list of incursions, so his involvement earned him an automatic ban by the system
> 
> Maybe, just maybe they'll learn


I thought it was against the rules to talk about infractions (who is involved/who is banned) and all that jazz?

:whistling2:


----------



## 8and6

empirecook said:


> I thought it was against the rules to talk about infractions (who is involved/who is banned) and all that jazz?
> 
> :whistling2:


well it's saved me giving them out for posting somewhere on the forum that they got them for something else entirely like people usually do and we usually dont then and them 'playing the innocent' hasn't it? :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> The reason this thread was closed was down to totally inappropriate talk for a family forum outside of 18+
> 
> If you want to blame someone blame *Tyler and Tom*, they have been dealt with, unfortunately for Tom he has a long list of incursions, so his involvement earned him an automatic ban by the system
> 
> Maybe, just maybe they'll learn


:lol:...


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> Not likely, too many hormones... :whistling2:


ha! told you it wasn't me kerry! :lol2:


Biggys said:


> :lol:...


naughty :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> ha! told you it wasn't me kerry! :lol2:


 
He started it, then ran away :whistling2:




geckodelta said:


> naughty :whistling2:


Not at all :halo:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> He started it, then ran away :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all :halo:


I didn't start it! I said I was nipping to the loo! you and tom turned it bad.. anyway.

Rawr!!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I didn't start it! I said I was nipping to the loo! you and tom turned it bad.. anyway.
> 
> *Rawr!*!


 
You love me in dinosaur ? :flrt:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You love me in dinosaur ? :flrt:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I love you in every language..

I had a really good reply to that but I don't want the thread to get closed.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I* love you in every language..*
> 
> I had a really good reply to that but I don't want the thread to get closed.













You come up with a good reply.........I bet that alone was funnier than what you was going to say


----------



## wilkinss77

[email protected] said:


> well it's saved me giving them out for posting somewhere on the forum that they got them for something else entirely like people usually do and we usually dont then and them 'playing the innocent' hasn't it? :2thumb:


well done, for telling us why. a lot of mods don't, & that causes even more trouble.


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> You come up with a good reply.........I bet that alone was funnier than what you was going to say


Thank your for rewarding me with your cheese :flrt:


----------



## TEENY

My god, i thought i had wandered into shelled !!!!!


----------



## ojo

Ah it was the toilet jokes... 

So Tom is been banned for life then? 

Afternoon everyone


----------



## geckodelta

TEENY said:


> My god, i thought i had wandered into shelled !!!!!





ojo said:


> Ah it was the toilet jokes...
> 
> So Tom is been banned for life then?
> 
> Afternoon everyone


Hey guys


----------



## snasha_d

Hey everyone


----------



## ojo

Hey Callum, how you doing mate?

Shelley :flrt: how you doing sweety?


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Hey Callum, how you doing mate?
> 
> Shelley :flrt: how you doing sweety?


Hello there Ian :flrt: how are you hun?
Im all good now im home from work  I was likened to the grim reaper today :devil:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Hey Callum, how you doing mate?
> 
> Shelley :flrt: how you doing sweety?


Hello there Ian :flrt: How are you hun?
Im all good now im home from work  I was likened to the grim reaper today :devil:


----------



## ojo

Lol well you have 1 and a half days before you feel a tiny bit better lmao!

Im fine thank you, might be purchasing another Theraphos stirmi this evening


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Lol well you have 1 and a half days before you feel a tiny bit better lmao!
> 
> Im fine thank you, might be purchasing another Theraphos stirmi this evening


 
The likening of the grim reaper is not down to me quitting smoking im actually not that bad!! Just stuff that happened at work :whistling2:

OOOOHHHHH I'm jealous


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Hey everyone


Hello 


ojo said:


> Hey Callum, how you doing mate?
> 
> Shelley :flrt: how you doing sweety?


decent  you?


snasha_d said:


> The likening of the *grim reaper* is not down to me quitting smoking im actually not that bad!! Just *stuff that happened at work* :whistling2:
> 
> OOOOHHHHH I'm jealous


Did you kill somebody? :hmm:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Hello
> 
> decent  you?
> 
> 
> Did you kill somebody? :hmm:


 
Haha Callum no i didn't kill anybody :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

Just another day in A&E :devil:

Been upto much hun?


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Haha Callum no i didn't kill anybody :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Just another day in A&E :devil:
> 
> Been upto much hun?


Oh :lol2: what happened? 

I was supposed to be going to the hospital but I couldn't be bothered :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

Hey hey


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Oh :lol2: what happened?
> 
> I was supposed to be going to the hospital but I couldn't be bothered :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Tell you in msn hun!
Why you gotta go hospital? get your arm amputated but from the neck down?? 



Trootle said:


> Hey hey


Hey there


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Oh :lol2: what happened?
> 
> I was supposed to be going to the hospital but I couldn't be bothered :Na_Na_Na_Na:


So many things I could say to this, but I can't


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Tell you in msn hun!
> Why you gotta go hospital? get your arm amputated but from the neck down??
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there


Gotta have blood tests :lol2: tempted to ask them to give me some of my blood for the leeches :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Gotta have blood tests :lol2: tempted to ask them to give me some of my blood for the leeches :whistling2:


You sir would be the biggest legend ever if you did that :O

:notworthy:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Gotta have blood tests :lol2: tempted to ask them to give me some of my blood for the leeches :whistling2:


 do it


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You sir would be the biggest legend ever if you did that :O
> 
> :notworthy:





snasha_d said:


> do it


I am actually going to ask :lol2: I just don't think they will let me :whip:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I am actually going to ask :lol2: I just don't think they will let me :whip:


 
Then say,


Oi my blood now Gimme! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Then say,
> 
> 
> Oi my blood now Gimme! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
this is an awesome idea!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Then say,
> 
> 
> Oi my blood now Gimme! :Na_Na_Na_Na:





snasha_d said:


> this is an awesome idea!!!!!!!!!!


:lol2: Shelley you work in A+E, so you know hospital people.. can they give me a vial of my own blood or not? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: Shelley you work in A+E, so you know hospital people.. can they give me a vial of my own blood or not? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Ermmm I dont know tbh!!!


----------



## snowgoose

You get those celebs with the little necklaces with blood in and stuff but then again, I think they are all in US.

You could always put a drip into your arm and a little D.I.Y :lol2:

( Disclaimer: Please DO NOT try the above )


----------



## ojo

snowgoose said:


> You get those celebs with the little necklaces with blood in and stuff but then again, I think they are all in US.
> 
> You could always put a drip into your arm and a little D.I.Y :lol2:
> 
> ( Disclaimer: Please TRY the above )


Well Callum, you heard the man...


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> You get those celebs with the little necklaces with blood in and stuff but then again, I think they are all in US.
> 
> You could always put a drip into your arm and a little D.I.Y :lol2:
> 
> ( Disclaimer: Please DO NOT try the above )


haha, Already been tempted.. Ive seen the nurses do it like 20 times.. Im sure I could do it just fine :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> haha, Already been tempted.. Ive seen the nurses do it like 20 times.. Im sure I could do it just fine :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Sadly it's not as simple as sticking a needle in your arm so once again, no matter how tempted you are DO NOT try it.


----------



## ojo

It is actually quite simple Jake, but for obvious reasons i wont go into a "how to" lol


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> Sadly it's not as simple as sticking a needle in your arm so once again, no matter how tempted you are DO NOT try it.


Im not going to try it jake.. I may look thick but I'm no tyler :whistling2:


ojo said:


> It is actually quite simple Jake, but for obvious reasons i wont go into a "how to" lol


Ian, I expected more from you 

:whistling2:


----------



## ojo

Get on msn and ill tell you then Callum haha


----------



## snasha_d

let me have a go at cannulating you :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Get on msn and ill tell you then Callum haha


Im already there :Na_Na_Na_Na:

All though lets be honest..

Find a vein

stick a needle in it

get blood

apply pressure 

thats pretty much it right? :lol2: Im not ever planning on doing this to myself of anybody else for that matter luckily :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> let me have a go at cannulating you :flrt:


Ok :flrt:

That better be a euphemism


----------



## ojo

Lol, Shelley will cannulate anyone who is up for it


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Lol, Shelley will cannulate anyone who is up for it


:lol2: I was watching junior doctors last night... they don't seem very happy :hmm:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Ok :flrt:
> 
> That better be a euphemism





ojo said:


> Lol, Shelley will cannulate anyone who is up for it


A Cannula is the needle used to take blood :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ojo

I know what it is Shelley :O my mum is a nurse


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> A Cannula is the needle used to take blood :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I know what it is too... it was just to good to resist :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ojo

Callum, she thinks we're dumb :O we should verbaly attack her.

Sword!


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Callum, she thinks we're dumb :O we should verbaly attack her.
> 
> Sword!


yes!

Elastic band!!


----------



## snasha_d

Ian my mums a nurse too  

Go on then verbally attack me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Ian my mums a nurse too
> 
> Go on then verbally attack me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


My mum works in a hospital! does that count? :lol2:


----------



## lucozade3000

geckodelta said:


> My mum works in a hospital! does that count? :lol2:


Don't know what you guys are talking about but mine too!

-J


----------



## snasha_d

Wonder how many others mothers work in hospitals :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> Don't know what you guys are talking about but mine too!
> 
> -J


we all have mums that work in hospitals!

Group hug! 

:grouphug:


----------



## Biggys

*is left out of the group hug as always*


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> *is left out of the group hug as always*


Awwww, I wasn't too sure if you were actually classed as a single person.. or a group of people :whistling2:

Either way... go hug yourself :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> *is left out of the group hug as always*


I'm not in this group hug either.... *sniff*


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> I'm not in this group hug either.... *sniff*


I would say lets, start our own group hug, but I don't want you going all broke back mountain on me..... :shock:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I would say lets, start our own group hug, but I don't want you going all broke back mountain on me..... :shock:
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha! No risk of that!
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I would say lets, start our own group hug, but I don't want you going all broke back mountain on me..... :shock:
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh, just ignore my reply then :gasp: :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Haha! No risk of that!
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Rejected. :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Rejected. :lol2:


I think he's used to it....:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Awwww, I wasn't too sure if you were actually classed as a single person.. or a group of people :whistling2:
> 
> Either way... go hug yourself :lol2:


There is a fat joke in there somewhere :lol2:



Lord Vetinari said:


> Haha! No risk of that!
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Good 



geckodelta said:


> Oh, just ignore my reply then :gasp: :whistling2:


I did 



geckodelta said:


> Rejected. :lol2:


Like your adoption papers


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> I think he's used to it....:lol2:


 Sadly. Yes


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Sadly. Yes


Pssh. Women.

That is all.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> I think he's used to it....:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> There is a fat joke in there somewhere :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Good
> 
> 
> 
> I did
> 
> 
> 
> Like your adoption papers


There is no fat joke.. just a tall one.. almost like 3 midgets standing on each others shoulders :hmm:


----------



## snasha_d

Callum are they picking on you again?!


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Pssh. Women.
> 
> That is all.


The women are ok, it's just the fact I look like shrek, but bigger :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> image


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Callum are they picking on you again?!


Errm, yes. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> There is no fat joke.. just a tall one.. almost like 3 midgets standing on each others shoulders :hmm:


I recon we should test this :hmm:

You bring the midgets, and I'll bring me, and the ladder to beat them up with after :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Callum are they picking on you again?!


Why would we pick on him, when nature done such a cracking job :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> The women are ok, it's just the fact I look like shrek, but bigger :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> image


I will take you mate :flrt:

and...


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I will take you mate :flirt:
> 
> and...
> 
> image


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Why would we pick on him, when nature done such a cracking job :whistling2:


:gasp: :cheers: :war:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> The women are ok, it's just the fact I look like shrek, but bigger :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> image


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> image


And this is you...


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Errm, yes. :whistling2:


Haahahaah bless ya 



Biggys said:


> Why would we pick on him, when nature done such a cracking job :whistling2:


Thats a little harsh


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: :cheers: :war:


I think the phrase "BOOM....headshot" will fit nicely here


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Haahahaah bless ya
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a little harsh


Thanks shelley... :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


 
Lmfao!




geckodelta said:


> And this is you...
> 
> image


Jack black is epic, so thank you 



snasha_d said:


> Thats a little harsh


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I think the phrase "BOOM....headshot" will fit nicely here


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> image


^ actual face I pulled then typing that come back out


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> ^ actual face I pulled then typing that come back out


Actual face I pull when.. actually don't worry.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Actual face I pull when.. actually don't worry.


The bad thing Is, I know exactly what you were about to say :lol2:










:lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Lmfao!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack black is epic, so thank you
> 
> 
> 
> image


 
I. WANT. THAT. SPIDER :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> The bad thing Is, I know exactly what you were about to say :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:


I can't find any funny picture comebacks


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> I. WANT. THAT. SPIDER :gasp:


Same 



geckodelta said:


> I can't find any funny picture comebacks


Post your face!!!






Lord Vetinari said:


> image


----------



## ojo

Here is a fun fact. I just lit up a cigarette, and it tasted like a peanut... i got confused


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Here is a fun fact. I just lit up a cigarette, and it tasted like a peanut... i got confused


If you put it in a pipe, and the pipe tasted like a peanut so the peanut tasted like a pipe and the ciggie was a pipes peanutty piping hot pony, then you would be like 

Dude.....wait....what ?


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Here is a fun fact. I just lit up a cigarette, and it tasted like a peanut... i got confused


----------



## ojo

Biggys said:


> If you put it in a pipe, and the pipe tasted like a peanut so the peanut tasted like a pipe and the ciggie was a pipes peanutty piping hot pony, then you would be like
> 
> Dude.....wait....what ?


Nah, it just tasted like a peanut. No pipe involved you over imaginative weirdo... :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> If you put it in a pipe, and the pipe tasted like a peanut so the peanut tasted like a pipe and the ciggie was a pipes peanutty piping hot pony, then you would be like
> 
> Dude.....wait....what ?





geckodelta said:


> image


Whoah.


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Nah, it just tasted like a peanut. No pipe involved you over imaginative weirdo... :whistling2:













I has a sad


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> If you put it in a pipe, and the pipe tasted like a peanut so the peanut tasted like a pipe and the ciggie was a pipes peanutty piping hot pony, then you would be like
> 
> Dude.....wait....what ?


Hyperactive lil :censor: 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Whoah.


 I was trying to find that exact picture :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> I has a sad


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I was trying to find that exact picture :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Hyperactive lil :censor:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
:shock:





geckodelta said:


> image


 












No, this is gross :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Shelley and Ian, my msn is broken


----------



## ojo

No its not Callum, you just blocked us :O

Tyler, where in the blue hell did you get that pic of me :O did you add me on facebook yet?


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> No its not Callum, you just blocked us :O
> 
> Tyler, where in the blue hell did you get that pic of me :O did you add me on facebook yet?


I don't have facebook :lol2:

And you sent it to me via Pm remember


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> No, this is gross :lol2:


your gonna get in trouble :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ojo

hmm, who the hell is tyler west then haha 

lol Callum you said that like you were 12 lmao


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> your gonna get in trouble :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Nope 



ojo said:


> hmm, who the hell is tyler west then haha
> 
> lol Callum you said that like you were 12 lmao


I Had Tyler Jefferson, which was my general use one, that I killed
and my Tyler west one, which I never use :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Callum your msn always crashes!!

Tyler that picture is sooooo wrong!! And you're gonna get in trouble!!!


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> hmm, who the hell is tyler west then haha
> 
> lol Callum you said that like you were 12 lmao


I know :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

My msn is crap  and you sooo are tyler :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Tyler that picture is sooooo wrong!! And you're gonna get in trouble!!!


That wont get em told off will it ? :lol2:


and it is very wrong


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> That wont get em told off will it ? :lol2:
> 
> 
> and it is very wrong


I'm sure you're determined to get a lifetime ban :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> I'm sure you're determined to get a lifetime ban :Na_Na_Na_Na:


The mods love me too much :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Tyler if you get banned I will be upset


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Tyler if you get banned I will be upset


Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> image


Shame it's not mutual :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Shame it's not mutual :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> image


----------



## ojo

Biggys said:


> image


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :censor: hell thats funny :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> image


----------



## snowgoose




----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :censor: hell thats funny :2thumb:


Why thank you :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> image














Lord Vetinari said:


> image


That is just epic :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Why thank you :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> That is just epic :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> image


I don't like you anyway :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I don't like you anyway :whistling2:


The forum said you lack a life.


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> image


You may well has a stik but;


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> The forum said you lack a life.


It's probably right atm :lol2:

Sleep, work, eat, work, sleep, work, eat, work, sleep, 



But go out on the weekends though and I love going out on the weekend :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> You may well has a stik but;
> 
> image


:notworthy:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> It's probably right atm :lol2:
> 
> Sleep, work, eat, work, sleep, work, eat, work, sleep,
> 
> 
> 
> But go out on the weekends though and I love going out on the weekend :flrt:


haha Im being a hermit at the moment :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> haha Im being a hermit at the moment :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Aren't you always a hermit :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Lord Vetinari said:


> image


I want water melon now


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Aren't you always a hermit :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> I want water melon now


Haven't you seen my Facebook?

Life of the party me :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Haven't you seen my Facebook?
> 
> Life of the party me :whistling2:


If you say so.... :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Those are just epic :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image



Love that last one! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

The huntsmen are hatching :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Still hatching :flrt:


----------



## lucozade3000

How about now?


----------



## geckodelta

well I just went to look for adders and instead came back with a date :lol2:


----------



## lucozade3000

Callum, the spider is in pre-moult. One of mine moulted overnight.

-J


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> Callum, the spider is in pre-moult. One of mine moulted overnight.
> 
> -J


Awesome  did it get much bigger?


----------



## lucozade3000

Definitely larger. Can already see a lot more details. NOW they're getting big!

-J


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> Definitely larger. Can already see a lot more details. NOW they're getting big!
> 
> -J


Awesome  can't wait for mine to moult now!


----------



## Biggys

Oi wake up


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Oi wake up


Oi go to sleep :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Oi go to sleep :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Why should I


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Why should I


Coz :Na_Na_Na_Na: Respect your elders :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

Im up... Tyler I have the most awesome story to tell you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Coz :Na_Na_Na_Na: Respect your elders :whip:


 
Being older doesn't mean people deserve instant resect, it is earned not expected 


But in this case I will respect my elder cos, tbh I'm scared of that whip


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Im up... Tyler I have the most awesome story to tell you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 why cant you tell me


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> *Im up...* Tyler I have the most awesome story to tell you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


*s*******


Oooo do tell 


Pm ?


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Hello Boredom!!!*


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Being older doesn't mean people deserve instant resect, it is earned not expected
> 
> 
> But in this case I will respect my elder cos, tbh I'm scared of that whip


:no1:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> why cant you tell me


I can tell you.. you just wouldn't be very interested :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Biggys said:


> *s*******
> 
> 
> Oooo do tell
> 
> 
> Pm ?


Yes PM me!


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


>


Thats awesome! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I can tell you.. you just wouldn't be very interested :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Yes PM me!


I'm Guessing it's to do with the female species 



geckodelta said:


> Thats awesome! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 ermm what is it??


----------



## mcluskyisms

geckodelta said:


> Thats awesome! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Thank you sir!!!

The Mrs liked it too, apparently now I should be making such videos everyday.... 

Hmmm


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> I'm Guessing it's to do with the female species
> 
> 
> ermm what is it??


Its a music video :2thumb: with slides  
Yes it is to do with the female species :Na_Na_Na_Na:


mcluskyisms said:


> Thank you sir!!!
> 
> The Mrs liked it too, apparently now I should be making such videos everyday....
> 
> Hmmm


I think you should :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mcluskyisms

geckodelta said:


> I think you should :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Aye, well Ive got tonnes of ideas, I'm sure I will be back here soon enough spamming the hell outta y'all.... 

:mf_dribble:


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> Aye, well Ive got tonnes of ideas, I'm sure I will be back here soon enough spamming the hell outta y'all....
> 
> :mf_dribble:


You can spam me any day chris.. :whistling2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

This is the only spam you will be getting off me sir.


----------



## Biggys

mcluskyisms said:


> Aye, well Ive got tonnes of ideas, I'm sure I will be back here soon enough spamming the hell outta y'all....
> 
> :mf_dribble:


 
Make one about us on the off topic thread :no1: :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Also, on that note who the :censor: puts boiled egg in a burger??? 

Weirdos.


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> This is the only spam you will be getting off me sir.
> 
> image


Im a vegetarian 


Biggys said:


> Make one about us on the off topic thread :no1: :lol2:


yes!


----------



## ojo

Callum you just demoted yourself in my respect list with being vegitarian...

Chris, dont do one about us on off topic itll be boring (Tom gets banned, Tyler gets shouted at, everyone else dribbles nonesense) it wont eb a very long video...

oh P.s, hello everyone


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Callum you just demoted yourself in my respect list with being vegitarian...
> 
> Chris, dont do one about us on off topic itll be boring (Tom gets banned, Tyler gets shouted at, everyone else dribbles nonesense) it wont eb a very long video...
> 
> oh P.s, hello everyone


Your scottish.. but I still love you :whip:


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Callum you just demoted yourself in my respect list with being vegitarian...
> 
> Chris, dont do one about us on off topic itll be boring (Tom gets banned, Tyler gets shouted at, everyone else dribbles nonesense) it wont eb a very long video...
> 
> oh P.s, hello everyone


I never get shouted at :flrt:



geckodelta said:


> Your scottish.. but I still love you :whip:


But you're veggie...... thats worse :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

ojo said:


> it wont eb a very long video...








*?*

:gasp:


----------



## ojo

Callum, one of these days your racist mouth is gonna get you in trouble 

Chris, it lasted longer than what i assumed...


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I never get shouted at :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> But you're veggie...... thats worse :lol2:


A veggie thats gonna cross something off of his list tomorrow :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Callum, one of these days your racist mouth is gonna get you in trouble
> 
> Chris, it lasted longer than what i assumed...


Im not racist  I love Karen Gillan :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> A veggie thats gonna cross something off of his list tomorrow :whistling2:


Carrots...........before we all get banned :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Hmmm






:2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :2thumb:


:mf_dribble:


----------



## Bexzini

I thought this thread had been closed!?? When did it reopen?


----------



## Biggys

Bexzini said:


> I thought this thread had been closed!?? When did it reopen?


 
The same day 

We are that awesome 8)


----------



## ojo

Tarantula


----------



## geckodelta

Bexzini said:


> I thought this thread had been closed!?? When did it reopen?


We're magic..


Biggys said:


> The same day
> 
> We are that awesome 8)


We're also magic remember! :whip: :whistling2:


ojo said:


> Tarantula


I want :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bexzini

Biggys said:


> The same day
> 
> We are that awesome 8)


Woopwoop! :2thumb:


----------



## Bexzini

ojo said:


> Tarantula


What the hell lmao!


----------



## ojo

Bexzini said:


> What the hell lmao!


I thought it was catchy :whistling2:


----------



## Bexzini

ojo said:


> I thought it was catchy :whistling2:


Thats the worrying part, I had it playing quietly in the background and then realised I was doing a little dance to it lol! Glad nobody saw it to be honest :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Bexzini said:


> Thats the worrying part, I had it playing quietly in the background and then realised I was doing a little dance to it lol! Glad nobody saw it to be honest :lol2:


Thats by far, the win of the night, enjoy your trophy :no1:


----------



## Bexzini

ojo said:


> Thats by far, the win of the night, enjoy your trophy :no1:


Haha why thank you :2thumb:


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Last One...*


----------



## Biggys

I'm a Snake ( original / official ) [ As seen on Tosh.0 ] - YouTube


I'm lost for words.....


----------



## Bexzini

ojo said:


> Thats by far, the win of the night, enjoy your trophy :no1:


Hahahaha I've found another one lmao Tarantula 2006 - YouTube


----------



## Bexzini

Biggys said:


> I'm a Snake ( original / official ) [ As seen on Tosh.0 ] - YouTube
> 
> 
> I'm lost for words.....


Haha lmao ! I reckon we should each do our own version of this or some other animal and post them on here.... you first :lol2::2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Bexzini said:


> Haha lmao ! I reckon we should each do our own version of this or some other animal and post them on here.... you first :lol2::2thumb:


 
Naked mole rat......wait, no one needs to see that :lol2:

you can take my Idea though :whistling2:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bexzini

Biggys said:


> Naked mole rat......wait, no one needs to see that :lol2:
> 
> you can take my Idea though :whistling2:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Lmao I will pass for now I've had enough infractions on this forum already :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Bexzini said:


> Lmao I will pass for now I've had enough infractions on this forum already :lol2:


 I'm on the same boat :blush:

anyone up to anythign nice tomorrow ?


----------



## ojo

Bexzini said:


> Hahahaha I've found another one lmao Tarantula 2006 - YouTube


You should post in here more often, your much cooler than these other regulars :2thumb:

he must have had his toe bitten by a T at some point haha :bash:

Tyler, that was the worst possible "chat up line" ever :lol2:


----------



## Bexzini

Biggys said:


> I'm on the same boat :blush:
> 
> anyone up to anythign nice tomorrow ?


Workies  youu?


----------



## ojo

Im getting a nice male T.stirmi through the post and hopefully "the tarantula keepers guide" as well, then work at night 

You up to anything fun my good man?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I'm on the same boat :blush:
> 
> anyone up to anythign nice tomorrow ?


Hostpital, Cleaning out of animals.. then going out in the evening :Na_Na_Na_Na: you?


----------



## ojo

geckodelta said:


> Hostpital, Cleaning out of animals.. then going out in the evening :Na_Na_Na_Na: you?


Sake Callum, youve been saying your going to the hospital for the past week... die already :devil:


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Tyler, that was the worst possible "chat up line" ever :lol2:


 
I wouldn't test me on that one, I have some bad ones 



Get in the van you'll do :whistling2:



Bexzini said:


> Workies  youu?





geckodelta said:


> Hostpital, Cleaning out of animals.. then going out in the evening :Na_Na_Na_Na: you?


 
Hospital for most of the day, then finishing the Axe I'm making 

and most likely back to hospital :lol2:


----------



## Bexzini

ojo said:


> You should post in here more often, your much cooler than these other regulars :2thumb:
> 
> he must have had his toe bitten by a T at some point haha :bash:
> 
> Tyler, that was the worst possible "chat up line" ever :lol2:


Haha lol I have most definitely found an addiction in listening to all of these crazy videos! My favourite song so far has to be the urticating hair song lmao !!!


----------



## Biggys

this is what i do (i sit on you!) - YouTube

:shock:


----------



## Bexzini

Biggys said:


> this is what i do (i sit on you!) - YouTube
> 
> :shock:


Haha awkward!!!


----------



## Biggys

Bexzini said:


> Haha awkward!!!


 
I wanna why I talk to people that send me stuff like that :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Sake Callum, youve been saying your going to the hospital for the past week... die already :devil:


I'm trying I'm trying! I thought you loved me 


Biggys said:


> I wouldn't test me on that one, I have some bad ones
> 
> 
> 
> Get in the van you'll do :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital for most of the day, then finishing the Axe I'm making
> 
> and most likely back to hospital :lol2:


we can be hospital buddies :whistling2:


----------



## ojo

Tyler, youve been watching too much rude tube mate 

Bexzini, the urticating hairs one is awesome.

On a fun note, just heard some rustling on the other side of the room, went over to check it out with my tourch and found a male and female B.dubia, getting freaky with it


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> we can be hospital buddies :whistling2:


I think you know you have been in and out of hospital for so long you're on first name terms with the nurses and they book out in without taking the details :blush:


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Tyler, youve been watching too much rude tube mate


 
It's where I get all my best lines :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I think you know you have been in and out of hospital for so long you're on* first name terms with the nurses* and they book out in without taking the details :blush:


I bet...


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I bet...


 
Well I have been in and out of hospitals for over 5 years now :lol2:


----------



## ojo

FAO Bexzini, theres loads of those videos :O go onto the guys page he has quite a few lmao !


----------



## Bexzini

ojo said:


> FAO Bexzini, theres loads of those videos :O go onto the guys page he has quite a few lmao !


This man is quite obviously insane, and there is probably someone with a giant butterfly net looking for this man.... *cue awkward moment when it turns out to be you*


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Well I have been in and out of hospitals for over 5 years now :lol2:


are there any nurses that are errm attractive?

^
Me being PG 
:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> are there any nurses that are errm attractive?
> 
> ^
> Me being PG
> :lol2:


Most are quite butch tbh, but some physios are nice, but can't help you for :censor:, messed up my knee, but I was happy enough at the time :blush::lol2:


----------



## Bexzini

Am off to bed guys, all this banter has worn me out :lol2: good luck at the hospital tomorrow both!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Most are quite butch tbh, but some physios are nice, but can't help you for :censor:, messed up my knee, but I was happy enough at the time :blush::lol2:


Well at least they are good with their hands.




:whistling2:


Bexzini said:


> Am off to bed guys, all this banter has worn me out :lol2: good luck at the hospital tomorrow both!


Thanks  night!


----------



## Biggys

Bexzini said:


> Am off to bed guys, all this banter has worn me out :lol2: good luck at the hospital tomorrow both!


Night 

Thank you, have fun at work 



geckodelta said:


> Well at least they are good with their hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


*ba dum tsh*

but no, some where quite rough :O


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Night
> 
> Thank you, have fun at work
> 
> 
> 
> *ba dum tsh*
> 
> but no, some where quite rough :O


I.. I made a funny? :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I.. I made a funny? :flrt:


 Yes *places gold star on forehead*


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yes *places gold star on forehead*


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> image


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> image


Yours didn't work


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Yours didn't work


 Gutted 

It was awesome :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

*sings* Waiting for a package, waiting for a package, hurry up package so I can go back to bed!


----------



## Biggys

vivalabam said:


> *sings* Waiting for a package, waiting for a package, hurry up package so I can go back to bed!


 
Oooo what you got coming ?


----------



## snasha_d

Urgh can't be arsed to work!!


----------



## ojo

Bexzini said:


> This man is quite obviously insane, and there is probably someone with a giant butterfly net looking for this man.... *cue awkward moment when it turns out to be you*


Was that an insult? It felt like an insult :gasp:


----------



## ojo

Vivalabam, i got a package as well today 

Why does time seem to stop when your waiting on a nice new invert? damn posties! would it kill them to run to my house with my new wee girl/boy


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Vivalabam, i got a package as well today
> 
> Why does time seem to stop when your waiting on a nice new invert? damn posties! would it kill them to run to my house with my new wee girl/boy


Patience is a virtue young Ian :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ojo

snasha_d said:


> Patience is a virtue young Ian :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Patience is just a myth to men :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Patience is just a myth to men :whistling2:


Hmm that there is very true!! :lol2: 
You ok? :flrt:


----------



## ojo

Yeah im fine thanks got my male stirmi today, hes a bit messed up in the ehad though, thinks he is an OW haha 

You ok Sweetie? :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Yeah im fine thanks got my male stirmi today, hes a bit messed up in the ehad though, thinks he is an OW haha
> 
> You ok Sweetie? :flrt:


Hahahahahahahahaha he sounds awesome !!! 

I'm ok just stuck at work  I need saving


----------



## geckodelta

vivalabam said:


> *sings* Waiting for a package, waiting for a package, hurry up package so I can go back to bed!


----------



## ojo

Im quite gutted tbh, just found out from TSS hes wild caught  heard all the horror stories of wild caught specimens, hope he hasnt been infected by anything


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Im quite gutted tbh, just found out from TSS hes wild caught  heard all the horror stories of wild caught specimens, hope he hasnt been infected by anything


That sucks  

Fingers crossed he's not!! You. Need slings!! Lots of them too!!! Get some pics up of him


----------



## Bexzini

I just looked over my youtube history and found loads of random tarantula videos from last night :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Ill get some pics up later tonight when the mrs brings the camera up with her

 Ive now bought my 2nd "culture" of springtails and yet again im lucky if i have 10 in the tub  why cant people just send a some-what larger culture? hell even 50 would be acceptable!


----------



## ojo

Bexzini said:


> I just looked over my youtube history and found loads of random tarantula videos from last night :lol2:


And i bet you loved it :2thumb:


----------



## Bexzini

ojo said:


> And i bet you loved it :2thumb:


Haha I actually did have a bit of a giggle :no1:


----------



## ojo

Bexzini said:


> Haha I actually did have a bit of a giggle :no1:


:2thumb: Someone should compile them all onto a dvd :whistling2:


----------



## ojo

snasha_d said:


> That sucks
> 
> Fingers crossed he's not!! You. Need slings!! Lots of them too!!! Get some pics up of him


I know, hes 1 moult ahead of my wee girl so that will hopefully allow hime to become a MM and build a sperm web by the time she moults and has a good meal :flrt:


----------



## TEENY

Well still gutted about losing my flat rock and hairy, still can't find any reason, other than a good few people ringing/messaging me to say that they have also lost scorps for no reason recently so maybe its just THAT time of year . I am however sorting out tanks for my Huntsmen that i have coming from Lisa next week, and i have a few long clawed scorps coming from Gar in a few weeks 
Plus managed to take a few good pcis for picture section while feeding


----------



## Lord Vetinari

*pokes*

I'm bored. Entertain me internet peoples...


----------



## TEENY

Lord Vetinari said:


> *pokes*
> 
> I'm bored. Entertain me internet peoples...


I put a pic of my boss eyed Camb in pics bit, thats should make you chuckle it did me lol


----------



## Lord Vetinari

TEENY said:


> I put a pic of my boss eyed Camb in pics bit, thats should make you chuckle it did me lol


Hehe, that actually did...  

That is a petty awesome spider...


----------



## TEENY

Lord Vetinari said:


> Hehe, that actually did...
> 
> That is a petty awesome spider...


Shes a cuteypie......when she isn't trying to kill everything


----------



## Lord Vetinari

TEENY said:


> Shes a cuteypie......when she isn't trying to kill everything


haha, I think its one of spiders more endearing qualities...


----------



## Biggys

Oh how I love my neighbour......


That crazy :censor:, tried punching me.....:whip:


pychotic whore.



Also Hi :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Oh how I love my neighbour......
> 
> 
> That crazy :censor:, tried punching me.....:whip:
> 
> 
> pychotic whore.
> 
> 
> 
> Also Hi :blush:


Haha, you luffs her really


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Haha, you luffs her really


Nope, I would happily slap the :censor: with a white hot blade :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

hahaha, get me a pic first incase she is a looker lol


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> hahaha, get me a pic first incase she is a looker lol


Mate......I can't believe you asked that :lol2:


she looks like a female thing of fantasic 4 :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

ah ok, feel free to get your blade white then lol


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> ah ok, feel free to get your blade white then lol


I could twist that one so badly :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Tonight has failed.

Im bored.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Tonight has failed.
> 
> Im bored.


Killing spree ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Killing spree ?


Yes please.

need something to cheer me up :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Yes please.
> 
> need something to cheer me up :lol2:












sorry but this makes me smile every time :blush:


----------



## snasha_d

Ppppuuuuuuubbbbbb!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening inverters and kiddywinks!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> sorry but this makes me smile every time :blush:


It didn't come up


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening inverters and kiddywinks!


Wotcha.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> It didn't come up


*actually gives up on :censor:ing life*


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> It didn't come up


That's what she said....



Ah thunk you...


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> *actually gives up on :censor:ing life*


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> image


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> image


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## Biggys

Why does Lord Vetinari always beat us


----------



## TEENY

Well back from work just setting up tanks for my huntsmen coming next week. Giggling at PM's on FB and have a couple cheeky vodkas


----------



## Biggys

TEENY said:


> Well back from work just setting up tanks for my huntsmen coming next week. Giggling at PM's on FB and have a couple cheeky vodkas


 
I have loads of huntsmen if you want anymore at some point :lol2:


----------



## TEENY

Biggys said:


> I have loads of huntsmen if you want anymore at some point :lol2:


A few will be fine thanks lol. I am on limited space atm, just getting a few from Lisa as a swap


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Why does Lord Vetinari always beat us


My work here is done.


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Why does Lord Vetinari always beat us


I know right, we get all hyped up then he takes us down with one swift strike :whip:


TEENY said:


> Well back from work just setting up tanks for my huntsmen coming next week. Giggling at PM's on FB and have a couple cheeky vodkas


well you sound like your having a lot more fun then me at this moment in time :devil:


----------



## TEENY

geckodelta said:


> I know right, we get all hyped up then he takes us down with one swift strike :whip:
> 
> 
> well you sound like your having a lot more fun then me at this moment in time :devil:


I wouldn't bank on it, i feel rather drunk and have run out of prawn crakers


----------



## Biggys

TEENY said:


> A few will be fine thanks lol. I am on limited space atm, just getting a few from Lisa as a swap


5-10 ?

I just had a sac hatch out, so am trying to off some :lol2:



Lord Vetinari said:


> My work here is done.
> 
> 
> 
> image


----------



## TEENY

Biggys said:


> 5-10 ?
> 
> I just had a sac hatch out, so am trying to off some :lol2:


Oh no, i didn't mean from you, i meant from Lisa.....i don't want anymore try the stick exchange on FB lol


----------



## Biggys

TEENY said:


> Oh no, i didn't mean from you, i meant from Lisa.....i don't want anymore try the stick exchange on FB lol


Ohhhhhhh :blush:


*looks a right tit*


----------



## TEENY

Biggys said:


> Ohhhhhhh :blush:
> 
> 
> *looks a right tit*


TBF it did look like i was saying i wanted a couple from you :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

TEENY said:


> I wouldn't bank on it, i feel rather drunk and have run out of prawn crakers


the drunk part is enough for me, there is a bottle of vodka staring at me.. but no one else is here and I don't fancy drinking on my own :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

TEENY said:


> TBF it did look like i was saying i wanted a couple from you :lol2:


 Ahh that makes things a little better :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Ahh that makes things a little better :blush:


What huntsman are they? 

I wouldn't mind 5 or so :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> What huntsman are they?
> 
> I wouldn't mind 5 or so :lol2:


African 

well you are more than welcome to some :no1:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


>


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> image
> 
> image


 
Bwahahahahahah :rotfl:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Bwahahahahahah :rotfl:


Seriously. I have loads of these.....


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> African
> 
> well you are more than welcome to some :no1:


Awesome  
How many monies will you be requiring? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Awesome
> How many monies will you be requiring? :lol2:


 Er I dunno if you can get up here you can have a look at my shizzle, and take a few huntsman home for nowt ?


----------



## geckodelta

I have started on the vodka.. this is a new low point for me
:lol2: who wants to stay up with me tonight and keep me company?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Er I dunno if you can get up here you can have a look at my shizzle, and take a few huntsman home for nowt ?


Ohh awesome  I would love to see your shizzle.. what train do I need to get? and when are you free?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I have started on the vodka.. this is a new low point for me
> :lol2: who wants to stay up with me tonight and keep me company?


It's a whole new low when you start drinking when you feel down, then you know you have an issue :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> Ohh awesome  I would love to see your shizzle.. what train do I need to get? and when are you free?


One on a track and not sure :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Anyone seen Warrior yet? Just watched it tonight, pretty good bloke film like...Really worth a watch if you haven't already.


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> It's a whole new low when you start drinking when you feel down, then you know you have an issue :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> One on a track and not sure :lol2:


This doesn't help me 

and yeah, its not great to be honest :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> This doesn't help me
> 
> and yeah, its not great to be honest :lol2:


 I will work it out :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I will work it out :lol2:


Awesome, were going to the pub.. just saying :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Awesome, were going to the pub.. just saying :lol2:


 This will end up messy....:lol2:


I prodict, blood, beer and some local turds trying to act cool :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> This will end up messy....:lol2:
> 
> 
> I prodict, blood, beer and some local turds trying to act cool :lol2:


I have a feeling you could be right.. fancy making a weekend of it?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I have a feeling you could be right.. fancy making a weekend of it?


maybe


----------



## snasha_d

Mmm pub and Chinese with the ladies now I'm home!!!


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Mmm pub and Chinese with the ladies now I'm home!!!


^ Actually sounds awesome :hmm:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> ^ Actually sounds awesome :hmm:


The pub, the Chinese or the girlies?! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> The pub, the Chinese or the girlies?! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


All three ? :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> All three ? :lol2:


Hahahahahaha hahahah typical man :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Hahahahahaha hahahah typical man :whistling2:


 
Nope 

I'm awesome :flrt: 8)


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Nope
> 
> I'm awesome :flrt: 8)


If you say so Hun :hmm:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Nearly 20 years old and doesn't sound a say older than 3.


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## snasha_d

Hi


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Hi


How's it going?


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> How's it going?


It's going good ta  how's you?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I'm good... Just drinking port...

It's surprisingly good....


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> I'm good... Just drinking port...
> 
> It's surprisingly good....


Ooohhhh port how sophisticated :2thumb:

Had a fun weekend?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Ooohhhh port how sophisticated :2thumb:
> 
> Had a fun weekend?


Haha! Well.... My parents have given it to me. It was rotting at the back of their booze cupboard. 

It's got me surprisingly drunk.

Hmm, not really. Im trying to be good and save money as much as possible. How about yourself?


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Haha! Well.... My parents have given it to me. It was rotting at the back of their booze cupboard.
> 
> It's got me surprisingly drunk.
> 
> Hmm, not really. Im trying to be good and save money as much as possible. How about yourself?


Haha oh dear you're on the computer drunk!! That could be amusing :hmm:

My weekend would've been good if I hadn't have wrecked my lower back


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening all!


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening all!


Evening Jon


----------



## Jonb1982

All ok?


----------



## TEENY

Evening people how are we all, had a nice productive day today, sorted out tanks for huntsmen coming this week, all cleaning washing done, all animals cleaned out and helped a mate pair his Luci Texasrat snakes


----------



## Jonb1982

I love productive days, today wasnt one though, I was at work!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Haha oh dear you're on the computer drunk!! That could be amusing :hmm:
> 
> My weekend would've been good if I hadn't have wrecked my lower back


Yeah... This could end badly...:lol2:

Argh... That sucks. I get that from time to time. It sucks.


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yeah... This could end badly...:lol2:
> 
> Argh... That sucks. I get that from time to time. It sucks.


Hahaha how could it end badly?! 

It's agony :'( HELLLLLPPPP


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Hahaha how could it end badly?!
> 
> It's agony :'( HELLLLLPPPP


Have you seen 18+ ?  it could be a train wreck....

I usually steal my dads pain killers. He gets the good stuff....


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Have you seen 18+ ?  it could be a train wreck....
> 
> I usually steal my dads pain killers. He gets the good stuff....


No I havent actually :lol2: people always tell me interesting in there :2thumb:

I need to kill this pain


----------



## kris74

Lord Vetinari said:


> Have you seen 18+ ?  it could be a train wreck....
> 
> I usually steal my dads pain killers. He gets the good stuff....





snasha_d said:


> No I havent actually :lol2: people always tell me interesting in there :2thumb:
> 
> I need to kill this pain


I ran out of codine so had to take morphine tablet for my back yesterday, I woke up at 6 this morning thinking it was Monday and time for work, was on my way to the shower when I realised..... I was a tad confused and thought I'd slept for 36 hours haha


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> No I havent actually :lol2: people always tell me interesting in there :2thumb:
> 
> I need to kill this pain


You should check it out... Some sick puppies in there though.:lol2:



kris74 said:


> I ran out of codine so had to take morphine tablet for my back yesterday, I woke up at 6 this morning thinking it was Monday and time for work, was on my way to the shower when I realised..... I was a tad confused and thought I'd slept for 36 hours haha


Yup, between that and Valium it's pretty awesome....


----------



## ojo

Officially the biggest T i have


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Trootle said:


> Hello


*waves*

Hellooooooo


----------



## JustJack

Lord Vetinari said:


> *waves*
> 
> Hellooooooo


*waves back*

You new around these parts then? :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Trootle said:


> *waves back*
> 
> You new around these parts then? :lol2:


Pretty much.... There are shiny things here!


----------



## snasha_d

Oh dear kris 36 hours sleep would be extreme!!! 

Would the 18+ scare me?? 

Ian that T is pretty :flrt: 

Hey jack


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Oh dear kris 36 hours sleep would be extreme!!!
> 
> Would the 18+ scare me??
> 
> Ian that T is pretty :flrt:
> 
> Hey jack


I dunno.... How easy you scare?


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> I dunno.... How easy you scare?


Not very easy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Not very easy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Join then!

It's the only reason I really like this site.


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Join then!
> 
> It's the only reason I really like this site.


I shall look at joining after Ive sorted my washing out


----------



## JustJack

ojo said:


> Officially the biggest T i have
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Thats a nice T :shock:





Lord Vetinari said:


> Pretty much.... There are shiny things here!


:lol2:



snasha_d said:


> Oh dear kris 36 hours sleep would be extreme!!!
> 
> Would the 18+ scare me??
> 
> Ian that T is pretty :flrt:
> 
> Hey jack


Hey hye, how are you?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> I shall look at joining after Ive sorted my washing out


You need mod approval. There is a thread in regular ot that explains how...


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> Hey hye, how are you?


Ok ta you? : victory:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Trootle said:


> Thats a nice T :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> Hey hye, how are you?


I like shiny things...


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> You need mod approval. There is a thread in regular ot that explains how...


Ok I'm sure I'll figure it out


----------



## kris74

Does The Fool still frequent that section? I had a big tiff with him one day on account of him being a big hairy erse. I got an infraction and he got a ban!


----------



## boxofsorrows

Lord Vetinari said:


> You need mod approval. There is a thread in regular ot that explains how...


Good luck with the 18+, I'm 41 and still not allowed in there it seems!


----------



## ojo

Cheers Shelley and Trootle, hes a big ol' mean boy haha took a nice chunk out of one of my straws


----------



## Lord Vetinari

kris74 said:


> Does The Fool still frequent that section? I had a big tiff with him one day on account of him being a big hairy erse. I got an infraction and he got a ban!


He flounced off in a huff about 6 months ago with a few of his cronies. I'm still not really sure why. I was away for a weekend, came back and he and a few others had upped and left... I don't think he was banned, or he may of been and others didn't think it fair and quit in protest. 

He was a bit of a twunt.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

boxofsorrows said:


> Good luck with the 18+, I'm 41 and still not allowed in there it seems!


You need over a 100 posts... And follow the instruction s to the letter.....


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Cheers Shelley and Trootle, hes a big ol' mean boy haha took a nice chunk out of one of my straws


:flrt: you know you love him 

How's you tho?


----------



## ojo

Oh i do, just hope my female does as well and doesnt see him as food :O

Im fine thank you, how are you m'deary :flrt:


----------



## wilkinss77

Lord Vetinari said:


> He flounced off in a huff about 6 months ago with a few of his cronies. I'm still not really sure why. I was away for a weekend, came back and he and a few others had upped and left... I don't think he was banned, or he may of been and others didn't think it fair and quit in protest.
> 
> He was a bit of a twunt.


no, he didn't. he got a life ban for kicking off about supposedly unfair bans. freakoonique & ratboy put their marching boots on in protest. they all went to captive bred- & guess what? apart from freakoonique, they never post in there now. they were active in there for a cuple of months, but you never see them in there now.


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Oh i do, just hope my female does as well and doesnt see him as food :O
> 
> Im fine thank you, how are you m'deary :flrt:


Fingers crossed she doesn't eat him for breakfast !! I hope the breeding works out!!! 

I'm ok ta just in :censor: agony!!! 

Good weekend?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

wilkinss77 said:


> no, he didn't. he got a life ban for kicking off about supposedly unfair bans. freakoonique & ratboy put their marching boots on in protest. they all went to captive bred- & guess what? apart from freakoonique, they never post in there now. they were active in there for a cuple of months, but you never see them in there now.


Damn.

Where would we be without wilkinss....:lol2:


----------



## ojo

Well heres hoping, although she is pretty gentle, walks over too food and picks it up with her fangs instead of lunging at it lol.

What happened?

was ok, spent a shed load of money though haha


----------



## snowgoose

Evening all


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Well heres hoping, although she is pretty gentle, walks over too food and picks it up with her fangs instead of lunging at it lol.
> 
> What happened?
> 
> was ok, spent a shed load of money though haha


gentle eating her food haha never heard of a gentle T when it comes to food!!

I have no idea i woke up this morning with a painful back!! I trapped my siatic nerve when i was 18 and it feels pretty similar to that  

Oh dear what did you buy my lovely


----------



## ojo

That sucks 

I know haha even my Aphonopelma hits harder than her! lol

Aww that sucks  go demand a massage from the next passing person?

Eh, the goliath, food and a tank lmao oh and getting my passport renewed.. all in all around the £300 mark?


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> That sucks
> 
> I know haha even my Aphonopelma hits harder than her! lol
> 
> Aww that sucks  go demand a massage from the next passing person?
> 
> Eh, the goliath, food and a tank lmao oh and getting my passport renewed.. all in all around the £300 mark?


Hahahah thats funny!!! 
Ermm *NO* the next person i pass will be mothers OH and we dont get on :devil:

Wow you spent a small fortune today :lol2: You know a nice new pair of shoes wouldnt break the bank then :whistling2:


----------



## ojo

I meant to pass by your house sorry lol 

Nah Shelley, i dont need new shoes, thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> I meant to pass by your house sorry lol
> 
> Nah Shelley, i dont need new shoes, thanks for the suggestion though


So shall I just run in the road risk getting hit by a car and ask someone to fix my back :-\ :whip:

Ok so if you dont need new shoes I will happily let you buy me some :flrt:


----------



## kris74

Lord Vetinari said:


> He flounced off in a huff about 6 months ago with a few of his cronies. I'm still not really sure why. I was away for a weekend, came back and he and a few others had upped and left... I don't think he was banned, or he may of been and others didn't think it fair and quit in protest.
> 
> *He was a bit of a twunt*.


That he was man, that he was... I just checked my infraction and that was 6 months ago. I know he had been complaining to a mod about me as well because he couldn't take the crap I was giving him ha, served him right for being a donkey really. A total forum warrior without a life. There's another kid down that way who lives his life on here just arguing and trying to be right about everything, always in off topic and nowhere else from what I've seen. That behaviour makes me cringe right enough..


----------



## kris74

wilkinss77 said:


> no, he didn't. he got a life ban for kicking off about supposedly unfair bans. freakoonique & ratboy put their marching boots on in protest. they all went to captive bred- & guess what? apart from freakoonique, they never post in there now. they were active in there for a cuple of months, but you never see them in there now.


Damn, and I thought he'd gotten it because of me.....Seems my trolling was in vain..


----------



## Lord Vetinari

kris74 said:


> That he was man, that he was... I just checked my infraction and that was 6 months ago. I know he had been complaining to a mod about me as well because he couldn't take the crap I was giving him ha, served him right for being a donkey really. A total forum warrior without a life. There's another kid down that way who lives his life on here just arguing and trying to be right about everything, always in off topic and nowhere else from what I've seen. That behaviour makes me cringe right enough..


Yup, he couldn't deal with anyone holding a different opinion and defending it eloquently. He also seemed to have split personalities - I had some pretty good conversations with him but also saw him loose it with other people over retarded things. 

Whos that? PM me my man... 

Most of the crowd in there now is pretty good. 



kris74 said:


> Damn, and I thought he'd gotten it because of me.....Seems my trolling was in vain..


Ah it probably wasn't...


----------



## snasha_d

Hey peoples


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Hey peoples


 
Helloooooooooooooo


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Helloooooooooooooo


Hey Tyler :flrt: you ok?


----------



## AilsaM

Will finally be ordering my very first T first thing tomorrow morning, I can't wait till she's here.


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Hey Tyler :flrt: you ok?


I'm good thanks 

Yourself ? 



AilsaM said:


> Will finally be ordering my very first T first thing tomorrow morning, I can't wait till she's here.


Awesome, what you getting ?

And can you call it Tetley ?


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Will finally be ordering my very first T first thing tomorrow morning, I can't wait till she's here.


What have you ordered?


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Awesome, what you getting ?
> 
> And can you call it Tetley ?





snasha_d said:


> What have you ordered?


Am going to be ordering a New River Rust Rump from the spider shop, am going to name her Apache :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I'm good thanks
> 
> Yourself ?
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, what you getting ?
> 
> And can you call it Tetley ?


I'm half asleep still :-| just been woken up from a pain killer induced nap


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Am going to be ordering a New River Rust Rump from the spider shop, am going to name her Apache :flrt:


Awww awesome 



snasha_d said:


> I'm half asleep still :-| just been woken up from a pain killer induced nap


 
Awww that sucks 

you ok ?


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Awww awesome


Am really excited as I've had to put it of for weeks and weeks but no more waiting now for me, just a few more days.


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Am going to be ordering a New River Rust Rump from the spider shop, am going to name her Apache :flrt:


You best post up some pics  


Biggys said:


> Awww awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww that sucks
> 
> you ok ?


yeah I'm ok  just a lil high :blush: 

The dog is snoring in my ear :devil:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> yeah I'm ok  just a lil high :blush:
> 
> The dog is snoring in my ear :devil:


 
Awww ahahah awesome :Na_Na_Na_Na:

poke him then :gasp:


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> You best post up some pics


Will post pics once I get her


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Am going to be ordering a New River Rust Rump from the spider shop, am going to name her Apache :flrt:





Biggys said:


> Awww ahahah awesome :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> poke him then :gasp:


It's not awesome I feel a lil sick 
No I'm not poking mr Baxter dog he looks far too comfy to wake up :flrt:


AilsaM said:


> Will post pics once I get her


Ooohhh look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> No I'm not poking mr Baxter dog he looks far too comfy to wake up :flrt:


 
Awwwww baxter is an awesome name for a dog :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Ooohhh look forward to seeing the pics


I'm looking forward to seeing my first T actually for real, love spiders, always been so fascinated by them and as am getting a SA/A am hoping she'll be a big T


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Awwwww baxter is an awesome name for a dog :2thumb:


Bless the pooch!!! He's pretty awesome tbh!!! He likes hugs :2thumb:


AilsaM said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing my first T actually for real, love spiders, always been so fascinated by them and as am getting a SA/A am hoping she'll be a big T


I used to terrified of them but now I love them!! I want more but not allowed  you will love her :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Argh it's HUGE :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> :whistling2:


It would appear you have some shrapnel imbedded within your tongue :gasp: 
I'd get to ED if I were you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> *I'd get into BED if I were you* :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Someones a little forward :gasp:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Someones a little forward :gasp:


How did you read it that way?? Anyways this is a polite family friendly area and I would not write that so :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Keep dreaming tho :whip:


----------



## JustJack

Hey guys


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> How did you read it that way?? Anyways this is a polite family friendly area and I would not write that so :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> *Keep dreaming tho* :whip:


 I'm sorry *hangs head in shame* 

And all I have to say to this is Crash and burn! 

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

trootle said:


> hey guys


jackle lantern!


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> Hey guys


Hey jack you ok? 


Biggys said:


> I'm sorry *hangs head in shame*
> 
> And all I have to say to this is Crash and burn!
> 
> :lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na: - that is all!!!


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na: - that is all!!!


 
Mean :gasp:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Mean :gasp:


Yes, yes I am!!! Don't get that far in life being nice all the time :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Yes, yes I am!!! Don't get that far in life being nice all the time :whistling2:


 
I have worked that out 

I get abused


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I have worked that out
> 
> I get abused


:devil: it's your own fault!!! 

I want pizza


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> :devil: it's your own fault!!!
> 
> I want pizza


 I'm eating pizza :lol:


----------



## AilsaM

I have hot choc and biscuits, yummy 

Can you guys tell me how many hides I should give my T?


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> I have hot choc and biscuits, yummy
> 
> Can you guys tell me how many hides I should give my T?


52 million 


but to be more accurate 1 or 2 maybe 3 if you feel generous ?


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I'm eating pizza :lol:


I HATE YOU!!!!! :censor::devil::gasp::whip::bash:



AilsaM said:


> I have hot choc and biscuits, yummy
> 
> Can you guys tell me how many hides I should give my T?


My T's mostly only have one not they use them all them time!! My h.mac has a cork bark tube but has decided it much prefers to live behind the leaves :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Sorry went to do a few bits.

And I am ok thanks, not feeling the best had a major nose bleed earlier, and I get really dizzy and get headaches after, and this has been the worse.

You?


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> 52 million
> 
> 
> but to be more accurate 1 or 2 maybe 3 if you feel generous ?





snasha_d said:


> My T's mostly only have one not they use them all them time!! My h.mac has a cork bark tube but has decided it much prefers to live behind the leaves :lol2:


I've put in 2 plant pots for hides, a cactus plant & stones & her water dish but if I took out 1 of the hides it would give more space and put in a good layer of tortoise substrate, what do you think, does it sound ok? It's a spare large flat faunarium am using.


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> Sorry went to do a few bits.
> 
> And I am ok thanks, not feeling the best had a major nose bleed earlier, and I get really dizzy and get headaches after, and this has been the worse.
> 
> You?


Bless you that sounds rubbish!!! 
I've been stuck in bed pretty much all day trying to get my back rested  



AilsaM said:


> I've put in 2 plant pots for hides, a cactus plant & stones & her water dish but if I took out 1 of the hides it would give more space and put in a good layer of tortoise substrate, what do you think, does it sound ok? It's a spare large flat faunarium am using.


Right, in my personal opinion I wouldn't have the cactus plant if it's a hard plant you don't want it harming your T if it was to fall over on it!! And what's tortoise sub? I use coco coir or Eco earth  the size of faun sounds ok tho


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> I've put in 2 plant pots for hides, a cactus plant & stones & her water dish but if I took out 1 of the hides it would give more space and put in a good layer of tortoise substrate, what do you think, does it sound ok? It's a spare large flat faunarium am using.


 
Is the catus real ?


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Right, in my personal opinion I wouldn't have the cactus plant if it's a hard plant you don't want it harming your T if it was to fall over on it!! And what's tortoise sub? I use coco coir or Eco earth  the size of faun sounds ok tho


The substrate is a mixture of sand, limestone grit and sterilized top soil and comes in big bags and the base of the plant is buried in the substrate and the long leaves are bendy.


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Is the catus real ?


No, bought from pets at home and it has long bendy leaves, kinda circular in shape the plant is.


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> No, bought from pets at home and it has long bendy leaves, kinda circular in shape the plant is.


Is it the ball cactus thing? As they're quite hard and I'd worry about it damaging the T's abdo


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Is it the ball cactus thing? As they're quite hard and I'd worry about it damaging the T's abdo


Aye I think that's it, best taking it out then and adding a few more stones I think


----------



## ojo

AilsaM said:


> Am going to be ordering a New River Rust Rump from the spider shop, am going to name her Apache :flrt:


Good choice, great T's IMO
The tank sounds fine although they dont really need a hide as such, just a piece of cork bark that it can burrow under is plenty for it. Although mine is out on display a lot so you should see it quite often


----------



## Biggys

And I home! :flrt:


----------



## lucozade3000

I home too!! 
Watta day! Brain abuse, about to melt down.
How's everyone?

-J


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Im ok....

Actually I feel crap. But hey ho...


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## snasha_d

Hey Guys :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Alright?


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Alright?


Feel pretty :censor: actually 

You hun?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Feel pretty :censor: actually
> 
> You hun?


:censor: as well..... 

This evening is gonna suck. On the plus side I get a cheque for £180 tomorrow.


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> :censor: as well.....
> 
> This evening is gonna suck. On the plus side I get a cheque for £180 tomorrow.


 
haha we can be :censor: together and moan :devil:

OOhhhh how come??


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> haha we can be :censor: together and moan :devil:
> 
> OOhhhh how come??


Sounds like a plan. 

I'm scrapping my car....


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Sounds like a plan.
> 
> I'm scrapping my car....


So why do you feel :censor:??

What happened to the car to be scrapped?? You're getting money in from a car and im having to pay out on my car this month :devil:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> So why do you feel :censor:??
> 
> What happened to the car to be scrapped?? You're getting money in from a car and im having to pay out on my car this month :devil:


Dunno... Have a sore throat and feel feverish... It's not good.

Failed it's mot and wasn't cost effective to repair. It only cost me £400 from eBay - lasted a year and I did nothing to it. I'm getting 180 back in scrap... I take it as a win.


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Dunno... Have a sore throat and feel feverish... It's not good.
> 
> Failed it's mot and wasn't cost effective to repair. It only cost me £400 from eBay - lasted a year and I did nothing to it. I'm getting 180 back in scrap... I take it as a win.


Urgh bless ya, sounds like the nasty bug thats doing its rounds atm  Mines all pain killer sickness :whip:

That sir is most deffinately a win


----------



## AilsaM

Evening good people, how are you all?


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Evening good people, how are you all?


Hi  we are moaning
You ok?


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Hi  we are moaning
> You ok?


Aw, what you all moaning about?

Am grand thanks esp as things seem to be getting better for me, yourself?


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Aw, what you all moaning about?
> 
> Am grand thanks esp as things seem to be getting better for me, yourself?


Life :lol2:
ok ta


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Life :lol2:
> ok ta


 We all moan about that:lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening people!

Im back on facebook if anybody feels the need to add me Jon birkley im billy no mates at the mo lol


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> We all moan about that:lol2:


 true true


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> true true


well am all set for my new addition, soon my waiting will be over :2thumb:


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening people!
> 
> Im back on facebook if anybody feels the need to add me Jon birkley im billy no mates at the mo lol


Hey Jon, Why are you billy no mates?



AilsaM said:


> well am all set for my new addition, soon my waiting will be over :2thumb:


I bet you cant wait


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> I bet you cant wait


Well it's taking my mind of the fact I have a house like a bloody bomb site :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Well it's taking my mind of the fact I have a house like a bloody bomb site :lol2:


 Leave it until tomo then :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Leave it until tomo then :2thumb:


Good idea :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> Hey Jon, Why are you billy no mates?
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you cant wait



Cos ive set up my new fb account and have nobody on it lol


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Good idea :2thumb:


I'm full of them 



Jonb1982 said:


> Cos ive set up my new fb account and have nobody on it lol


Ahhh I see :lol2: I will add you if you like :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> I'm full of them
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh I see :lol2: I will add you if you like :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Fanks!


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Fanks!


Can't find you :hmm:


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Fanks!





snasha_d said:


> Can't find you :hmm:


 *JON*


*=*

*







*


:whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> Can't find you :hmm:


Weird, privacy is set to public, hmmmmmm


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Weird, privacy is set to public, hmmmmmm


Try find me Shelley Dovey


----------



## Jonb1982

Biggys said:


> *JON*
> 
> 
> *=*
> 
> *image*
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


Haha I like it!




You :censor:


----------



## Biggys

Jonb1982 said:


> Haha I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You :censor:


Love you Jon :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> Try find me Shelley Dovey


Cant find you either lol



Biggys said:


> Love you Jon :flrt:


Ditto x x x


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Cant find you either lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto x x x


 
Hahahaha how peculiar :hmm:
http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=512662918


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> Hahahaha how peculiar :hmm:
> Welcome to Facebook


Whats that? You found me?


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Whats that? You found me?


Should have taken you to my page :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> Should have taken you to my page :lol2:


Confused.com


----------



## geckodelta

Guys, I'm back! Ive had no internet for a week! you missed me?!

Tyler, I know you have before you deny it!


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Confused.com


Just click the link and see where it takes you : victory:


----------



## Bexzini

Hi guysssss


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> Just click the link and see where it takes you : victory:


It links to my page lol


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> It links to my page lol


OH :devil: 

Ok next plan lol


----------



## Jonb1982

Bexzini said:


> Hi guysssss


Hellooooooo!

You ok!?


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Guys, I'm back! Ive had no internet for a week! you missed me?!
> 
> Tyler, I know you have before you deny it!


But You've been on msn :bash:



Bexzini said:


> Hi guysssss


Hi


----------



## Bexzini

Jonb1982 said:


> Hellooooooo!
> 
> You ok!?


Yeahhh  started a new job today so after lots of training I'm absolutely exhausted lol! How are youuu?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Guys, I'm back! Ive had no internet for a week! you missed me?!
> 
> Tyler, I know you have before you deny it!


 I've missed you about as much as being kicked in the bollocks :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Bexzini said:


> Yeahhh  started a new job today so after lots of training I'm absolutely exhausted lol! How are youuu?


Great ta, got a couple of days off work now, whats your new job?


----------



## Bexzini

Jonb1982 said:


> Great ta, got a couple of days off work now, whats your new job?


Its selling makeover, photoshoots and hair treatments to people who don't really want them or need them :2thumb: I'm the annoying person that tries to stop people in the street hehe, but its good pay, so I'm not complaining too much (yet) plan to buy lots of tarantulas with the money : victory: looking for a t. blondi or t.stirmi but haven't been able to find one anywhere  a couple of days off sounds good!


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> But You've been on msn :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi





Biggys said:


> I've missed you about as much as being kicked in the bollocks :whistling2:


I have been on msn.. on my phone :lol2:
and Tyler.. I luffs you.


----------



## Jonb1982

Bexzini said:


> Its selling makeover, photoshoots and hair treatments to people who don't really want them or need them :2thumb: I'm the annoying person that tries to stop people in the street hehe, but its good pay, so I'm not complaining too much (yet) plan to buy lots of tarantulas with the money : victory: looking for a t. blondi or t.stirmi but haven't been able to find one anywhere  a couple of days off sounds good!


Interesting career choice! Is it just temporary? do you just like large spiders lol?

Yeah im off for two back for two then off for twelve lol!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> and Tyler.. I luffs you.


One of the few that does :lol2:


----------



## Bexzini

Jonb1982 said:


> Interesting career choice! Is it just temporary? do you just like large spiders lol?
> 
> Yeah im off for two back for two then off for twelve lol!


Its not a career choice lol I am enjoying this at the moment but I don't think I will last longer than a few months  I'm a shot girl as well so selling is literally my life at the moment! 

I love most spids me, just been so eager to get a theraphosa for ages now, ever since I saw this video a couple years ago I've been obsessed: Handling my biggest T-Blondi "Zilla" - YouTube


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I have been on msn.. on my phone :lol2:
> and Tyler.. I luffs you.


I see, you been and had your blood stolen yet?


----------



## Jonb1982

Bexzini said:


> Its not a career choice lol I am enjoying this at the moment but I don't think I will last longer than a few months  I'm a shot girl as well so selling is literally my life at the moment!
> 
> I love most spids me, just been so eager to get a theraphosa for ages now, ever since I saw this video a couple years ago I've been obsessed: Handling my biggest T-Blondi "Zilla" - YouTube


Yeah I wasnt been serious lol, well good luck with your Theraphosa search!


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> I see, you been and had your blood stolen yet?


Nope, I couldn't be bothered :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Nope, I couldn't be bothered :lol2:


 Callum you need to go get it done :whip:

You ok tho?


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Callum you need to go get it done :whip:
> 
> You ok tho?


Im not bad thanks you? : victory:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Im not bad thanks you? : victory:


Yeah I'm not too bad thanx :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Yeah I'm not too bad thanx :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Awesome :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening people!
> 
> Im back on facebook if anybody feels the need to add me Jon birkley im billy no mates at the mo lol





snasha_d said:


> Can't find you :hmm:



Right I think its sorted now, I should be appearing in searches!


----------



## ojo

Bexzini, TSS has WC sub adult stirmi in, i just got a male from lee and its in tip top condition (apart from thinking its an OW lol


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Right I think its sorted now, I should be appearing in searches!


Beg to differ :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

*looks around*
is it safe ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Bexzini said:


> Its selling makeover, photoshoots and hair treatments to people who don't really want them or need them :2thumb: I'm the annoying person that tries to stop people in the street hehe, but its good pay, so I'm not complaining too much (yet) plan to buy lots of tarantulas with the money : victory: looking for a t. blondi or t.stirmi but haven't been able to find one anywhere  a couple of days off sounds good!


lucy mason on invicta arachnid club has sling stirmis


----------



## lucozade3000

spinnin_tom said:


> *looks around*
> is it safe ?


*Whispering* Hi boy!, come here! it's safe...
Nice to have you back!

-J


----------



## spinnin_tom

lucozade3000 said:


> *Whispering* Hi boy!, come here! it's safe...
> Nice to have you back!
> 
> -J


HEI 
That Ctenus is crazily quick lol.
i think it ate a little roach, the roach has gone 

here's a picture of my one eyed python- lol









and something retarded i found in a book.
"it is best to handle some animals from a young age, such as these newts"


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










i'd love to get newts like that


----------



## lucozade3000

Tom, did you rehouse the Ctenus?
And yes, they are faaaast.
I think mine is going to get its first n2 cricket. It was pinheads till now.
Did you check it under a magnifying glass?

-J


----------



## spinnin_tom

lucozade3000 said:


> Tom, did you rehouse the Ctenus?
> And yes, they are faaaast.
> I think mine is going to get its first n2 cricket. It was pinheads till now.
> Did you check it under a magnifying glass?
> 
> -J


nope, but i zoomed in on it, on pictures 
should i rehouse it ?


----------



## JustJack

B.Smithi sling is on its way out


----------



## AilsaM

I am smitting already with my first spider :flrt:


----------



## lucozade3000

spinnin_tom said:


> nope, but i zoomed in on it, on pictures
> should i rehouse it ?


You don't have to yet but i was thinking of the practicality of the lid which is let's face it a real piece of crap. Can i say crap?. I think "crap" is safe. crap crap crap.
With a spider that fast you just want to open it and close it very quickly..

-J


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> I am smitting already with my first spider :flrt:


cool, what did you get?



lucozade3000 said:


> You don't have to yet but i was thinking of the practicality of the lid which is let's face it a real piece of crap. Can i say crap?. I think "crap" is safe. crap crap crap.
> With a spider that fast you just want to open it and close it very quickly..
> 
> -J


aye, there is that.
it's not the best lid.. 
i might move it in a few weeks. do you reckon it will benefit from a larger tub?


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> cool, what did you get??


I got a New River Rust Rump SA/A


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> I got a New River Rust Rump SA/A


NIIICE.
pictures?

it has the best name EVER, by the way.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I saw two apaches flying over town low and fast today.... Pretty menacing sight to be honest.


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> NIIICE.
> pictures?
> 
> it has the best name EVER, by the way.


Thanks I named her Apache as it's a county in Arizona and these T's come from Arizona, pics in the pic section : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> I saw two apaches flying over town low and fast today.... Pretty menacing sight to be honest.


i love apaches <3



AilsaM said:


> Thanks I named her Apache as it's a county in Arizona and these T's come from Arizona, pics in the pic section : victory:


not the helo then?


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> not the helo then?


Not the what? :blush:


----------



## lucozade3000

spinnin_tom said:


> cool, what did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> aye, there is that.
> it's not the best lid..
> i might move it in a few weeks. do you reckon it will benefit from a larger tub?


At this stage, i would say no. After the next moult maybe? Floor space is more important than height for that spid.
(you know more about spiders than i do):blush:

-J


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Not the what? :blush:


helicopter : victory:



lucozade3000 said:


> At this stage, i would say no. After the next moult maybe? Floor space is more important than height for that spid.
> (you know more about spiders than i do):blush:
> 
> -J


cool !!


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> helicopter : victory:


Ah, nop not the helicopter :lol2:


----------



## lucozade3000

OK, there is a new thread atm about BLUE SCORPIONS LAYING EGGS.
Please have a look.
I did actually peed my pants a little.
Not to make fun or anything but... *cough, cough*

-J


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Ah, nop not the helicopter :lol2:


aww, i like helicopters.
i almost called Carl (hypo motley corn) apache, after the helicopter



lucozade3000 said:


> OK, there is a new thread atm about BLUE SCORPIONS LAYING EGGS.
> Please have a look.
> I did actually peed my pants a little.
> Not to make fun or anything but... *cough, cough*
> 
> -J


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
i don't know where to start :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

just ordered some wildcat stuff :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> just ordered some wildcat stuff :flrt:


und das ist ?


----------



## lucozade3000

spinnin_tom said:


> und das ist ?


I ask myself the same thing...

-J


----------



## spinnin_tom

lucozade3000 said:


> I ask myself the same thing...
> 
> -J


it's either a knife or a wildcat :Na_Na_Na_Na:

i reckon my cat has some wildcat in him. he was feral at one point


----------



## Biggys

lucozade3000 said:


> I ask myself the same thing...
> 
> -J





spinnin_tom said:


> it's either a knife or a wildcat :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Neither :lol2:


It's an awesome peircing/jewlery site, free postage etc

I got some new balls for my tounge bar :whistling:

And then some plugs/tunnles/and flares for my ear 

All in 10mm :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Neither :lol2:
> 
> 
> It's an awesome peircing/jewlery site, free postage etc
> 
> I got some new balls for my tounge bar :whistling:
> 
> And then some plugs/tunnles/and flares for my ear
> 
> All in 10mm :flrt:


yuk :lol2:
i wonder what the tongue looks like without the bar *hmmm*


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> yuk :lol2:
> i wonder what the tongue looks like without the bar *hmmm*


A tougue ? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> A tougue ? :lol2:


with a big hole in it.

does anybody have moss pot alternates for snakes? i don't have much moss


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> with a big hole in it.
> 
> does anybody have moss pot alternates for snakes? i don't have much moss


Not a big hole, it's only peirced with a 1.6mm so once healed hardly noticable


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> with a big hole in it.
> 
> does anybody have moss pot alternates for snakes? i don't have much moss


For shedding?

Damp kitchen roll... You will have to change it regularly though as it tends to disintegrate....

Edit... And that means damp... Not dripping wet.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> For shedding?
> 
> Damp kitchen roll... You will have to change it regularly though as it tends to disintegrate....
> 
> Edit... And that means damp... Not dripping wet.


I found some more moss : victory:
well.. not much more, but enough to fill an ice cream tub, for my big boy (corn) clyde 

what's the shed before they breed called? does it have a name>


----------



## ojo

Take your snakey talk to the snake off topic TOM! 

This is a place for people to talk about ice cream (and not be repulsed by Tylers metal work)

Hi everyone!


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Take your snakey talk to the snake off topic TOM!
> 
> This is a place for people to talk about ice cream (and not be repulsed by Tylers metal work)
> 
> Hi everyone!


sorry ian 
i've seen tylers metal work.. and his piercings. um.. does that work ?

anyway, glass of fanta fruit twist then bed lol


----------



## ojo

Apology accepted young Tom.

Thats a random bedtime snack if im honest :-/


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Take your snakey talk to the snake off topic TOM!
> 
> This is a place for people to talk about ice cream (and not be repulsed by Tylers metal work)
> 
> Hi everyone!


I have Ice cream, and ice lollies, and milkeshakes 

8)


----------



## lucozade3000

Biggys said:


> I have Ice cream, and ice lollies, and milkeshakes
> 
> 8)


One on each step in the staircase leading to your bedroom..

-J


----------



## ojo

does anyone of you nice peoples have any springtails?

Ive bought 4 cultures of them off ebay within 2 weeks and i have roughly... 30 of them :lol: (not 30 cultures, 30 springtails)


----------



## Biggys

lucozade3000 said:


> One on each step in the staircase leading to your bedroom..
> 
> -J


 ^ so full of win :lol2:


but I hadn't thought of that Idea :hmm:


----------



## snasha_d

Hi Guys :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Hi Guys :flrt:


 Helloooooooo :2thumb:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Helloooooooo :2thumb:


Hhhiiiii tyyyyyyyyyler :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Haha I sound 12!!! 

Hi there ol' Tyler chap!!!


----------



## ojo

Hey shelley :flrt: hows your back today?


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Hhhiiiii tyyyyyyyyyler :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Haha I sound 12!!!
> 
> Hi there ol' Tyler chap!!!


Hello dear Ma'am, how are you this fine eve ?


----------



## ojo

See if i kill a locust and leave it in with my cultures of springtails, will they feed off it?


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Hey shelley :flrt: hows your back today?


Hey Ian :flrt: my back is still very sore  how's you tho muffin? 


Biggys said:


> Hello dear Ma'am, how are you this fine eve ?


Haha ty! I'm good ta! Looking for food tho so I can take my pain killers!!! How's you hun?


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Haha ty! I'm good ta! Looking for food tho so I can take my pain killers!!! How's you hun?


Awww what do you want to eat?? :hmm:

I have some foods 

I'm great thanks , chilling to music and that XD


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Awww what do you want to eat?? :hmm:
> 
> I have some foods
> 
> I'm great thanks , chilling to music and that XD


I really want some rice :mf_dribble:

But a yogurt and a pack of mini cheddars will suffice


----------



## ojo

snasha_d said:


> I really want some rice :mf_dribble:
> 
> But a yogurt and a pack of mini cheddars will suffice


Never knew you wrote poetry Shelley :2thumb:

im fine thanks hun, although everyone is ignoring my questions :bash:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Never knew you wrote poetry Shelley :2thumb:
> 
> im fine thanks hun, although everyone is ignoring my questions :bash:


Yeah did yo like that poetry

Im a poet and i dint know it :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Awww hun if i knew alot about springtails id help!! Do they normally eat dead stuffs? i'd say give it ago :blush:


----------



## ojo

lol i was going to say it but thought "nah, im not 12" lol

they eat mould and stuff, but locust just go hard and black :S


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> lol i was going to say it but thought "nah, im not 12" lol
> 
> they eat mould and stuff, but locust just go hard and black :S


I've been necking painkillers so dont really know who i am : victory:

Ermm dont feed them a dead locust then, what about scraps of food then are near bad? 

Go online too


----------



## ojo

Just had to post this picture cause it soooo cute :blush:


----------



## Biggys

:gasp:

that is awesome :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

Dont you just want her!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Apology accepted young Tom.
> 
> Thats a random bedtime snack if im honest :-/


I found some milk instead lol 

psst, tyler. i just aaccidentally liked a few of your posts


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> I found some milk instead lol
> 
> psst, tyler. i just aaccidentally liked a few of your posts


 noticed :lol2:



Oh I just brought a sub adult female blondi for 40 quid, and a adult female Avic (versi, I think) as a present for someone


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> noticed :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I just brought a sub adult female blondi for 40 quid, and a adult female Avic (versi, I think) as a present for someone


Where's my blondi:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Where's my blondi:whistling2:


Well the source I can get them from have 50, for the same price so let me know and I can add one to the order


----------



## AilsaM

Morning folks, how are you all?


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Well the source I can get them from have 50, for the same price so let me know and I can add one to the order


Oooohhhhh I want one :hmm: could you look after for a while tho?! I'm
Trying to convince my mother to let me have the shed as a spider shed so I can have lots :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

My new T seems to be settling in ok, she explores her new home and darts for her hide when I come in the room, bless her :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> My new T seems to be settling in ok, she explores her new home and darts for her hide when I come in the room, bless her :lol2:


Bless her :flrt:


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Bless her :flrt:


 I know, she's so pretty, am smitten already :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Oooohhhhh I want one :hmm: could you look after for a while tho?! I'm
> Trying to convince my mother to let me have the shed as a spider shed so I can have lots :2thumb:


Oi Ailsa..........Pictures :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah I can look after it


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Oi Ailsa..........Pictures :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hey Biggys there's pics in the pic section :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> I know, she's so pretty, am smitten already :flrt:


You will be with the next 10 too :lol2:


Biggys said:


> Oi Ailsa..........Pictures :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Yeah I can look after it


 Thanx Tyler you're a diamond :flrt:


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> You will be with the next 10 too :lol2:


Maybe a couple more but not 10 :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Hey Biggys there's pics in the pic section :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Touche :notworthy:

And Ailsa, you know my name, so use it :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na: 


snasha_d said:


> You will be with the next 10 too :lol2:
> 
> Thanx Tyler you're a diamond :flrt:


No worries, It will be here along with mine tomorrow


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> And Ailsa, you know my name, so use it :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yes sir, Tyler (hope that's right as I am hopeless at remembering names lol) sir :notworthy:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Touche :notworthy:
> 
> And Ailsa, you know my name, so use it :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> No worries, It will be here along with mine tomorrow


But you're names not really Tyler!!! Hahaha!!! 

Alias I said only a couple more I've got more than just a couple soon to be 14 or 15 once gurtrude orders me a blondi :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Yes sir, Tyler (hope that's right as I am hopeless at remembering names lol) sir :notworthy:


Yep thats my name 


Or is it :shock:



snasha_d said:


> But you're names not really Tyler!!! Hahaha!!!
> 
> Alias I said only a couple more I've got more than just a couple soon to be 14 or 15 once gurtrude orders me a blondi :flrt:


Call it 15 then


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Yep thats my name
> 
> 
> Or is it :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Call it 15 then


I want to call it 20 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

:gasp: Mum just told me she will and up holding a tarantula :gasp:

I nearly collapsed!!! She will be in love with them soon!!!!


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> :gasp: Mum just told me she will and up holding a tarantula :gasp:
> 
> I nearly collapsed!!! She will be in love with them soon!!!!


 
Awww Aweosme another convertee :2thumb:



26,000th post 8)


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Awww Aweosme another convertee :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> *26,000th post* 8)


You are sad :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> You are sad :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Yes yes I am :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Yes yes I am :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm glad you can openly admit that fact :no1:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> I'm glad you can openly admit that fact :no1:


 
I have been called it for years, so no point arguing :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I have been called it for years, so no point arguing :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Hahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha


----------



## Biggys

I'm Snakey and I know It - YouTube


This is :censor:ing epic :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Tyler, you sure its a true blondi? can ask double that price for a SA female :O


----------



## TEENY

Not even a bad ear can stop me smiling today, i got 3 huntsmen in post on Tuesday from Lisa and recieved 5 gorgeous little long claw scorps today off Gar, they are so funny, charging about like they own the place despite being less than 1cm !!!:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Tyler, you sure its a true blondi? can ask double that price for a SA female :O


Pm :no1:


----------



## ojo

Pm recieved and replied to, and again i quote my reply...

TEENY, do they have the 'i own this place' swagger?


----------



## TEENY

ojo said:


> Pm recieved and replied to, and again i quote my reply...
> 
> TEENY, do they have the 'i own this place' swagger?


They do indeed, its so cute they are in tiny baby food pots and theres is LOADS of room for them in there for at leasta couple moults


----------



## snasha_d

Mr mechanic man is fixing my car yay :no1:


----------



## geckodelta

Me + Tyler + Ibiza = Awesome.


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> So many things I could say to this, but I can't


no you can't. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> me + tyler + tom + ibiza = awesome.


correction

Also, this came while i was at school.









excuse my mum's awesome photography skills


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Me + Tyler + Ibiza = Possible murder


Fixed :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> correction


But you're more of a buzz kill than buzz killington


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> correction
> 
> Also, this came while i was at school.
> image
> 
> excuse my mum's awesome photography skills


You will have to ask tyler about that :Na_Na_Na_Na:
and ohh pretty! :mf_dribble:


Biggys said:


> Fixed :lol2:


Noo! I told you, no killy killy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Noo! I told you, no killy killy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Thats if I go


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Thats if I go


I thought you were going :whip:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I thought you were going :whip:


 
I never siad I was, I said it seems like a good Idea


----------



## geckodelta

Tyler is naughty! :whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I thought you were going :whip:


did tyler not tell you ?
it;s you who's gonna get murderededed


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I never siad I was, I said it seems like a good Idea


You said you was! and that you were gonna blow money on it! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> You said you was! and that you were gonna blow money on it! :lol2:


 Nope I said ti seemed like a good Idea, and if I was going I could blow money on it, you sir got a little excited and wasn't listening


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Nope I said ti seemed like a good Idea, and if I was going I could blow money on it, you sir got a little excited and wasn't listening


:bash:
I now have to find one of my friends that would be willing to go on a lads holiday,
most of my friends don't even drink.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :bash:
> I now have to find one of my friends that would be willing to go on a lads holiday,
> most of my friends don't even drink.


Take tom, and hit some of that sweet kitten he will get you.......*tries to keep straight face*


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Take tom, and hit some of that sweet kitten he will get you.......*tries to keep straight face*


Tom is more than welcome to come, I just don't know if he will get into the clubs.


----------



## 8and6

geckodelta said:


> Tom is more than welcome to come, I just don't know if he will get into the clubs.


:lol2: funniest thing i have heard all day! lol


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> :lol2: funniest thing i have heard all day! lol


I have to agree :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> :lol2: funniest thing i have heard all day! lol


i don't get it.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i don't get it.


:lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

[email protected] said:


> :lol2: funniest thing i have heard all day! lol


I also have to agree with this!!!!:no1:


----------



## Hedgewitch

Sup hos?
How're folk the day?


----------



## Lawnmower599

Hedgewitch said:


> Sup hos?
> How're folk the day?


doin fine 
how bout you :jump:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lawnmower599 said:


> doin fine
> how bout you :jump:


HELLO 
qho are you ?


----------



## AilsaM

Good evening lovely people


----------



## Jonb1982

Helllooooooooo!


----------



## AilsaM

Jonb1982 said:


> Helllooooooooo!


How's you tonight?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> i don't get it.


You 'tard, he means you look about 12!


----------



## Jonb1982

AilsaM said:


> How's you tonight?


Good thanks, posted a T and some roaches today, how is yours settling in!?


----------



## AilsaM

Jonb1982 said:


> Good thanks, posted a T and some roaches today, how is yours settling in!?


Cool, mines seems to be settling in fine, she hides soon as I go into the room bless her lol


----------



## Jonb1982

AilsaM said:


> Cool, mines seems to be settling in fine, she hides soon as I go into the room bless her lol



To be fair, I would hide too if I saw you coming into the room!


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> To be fair, I would hide too if I saw you coming into the room!


----------



## AilsaM

Jonb1982 said:


> To be fair, I would hide too if I saw you coming into the room!


Oi cheeky


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


Why do you always beat me


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Why do you always beat me


----------



## Lawnmower599

spinnin_tom said:


> HELLO
> qho are you ?


hi 
im talha 
not really new but i dont post often 
i just read threads :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


I want the cute lil creature :flrt: 

How is everybody


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> How is everybody


Am grand thanks


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> I want the cute lil creature :flrt:
> 
> How is everybody


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Am grand thanks


That's good to hear  



Lord Vetinari said:


> image
> 
> image



I love it :flrt:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> That's good to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


Where do you find all these pictures?!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Where do you find all these pictures?!












I..... I..... I have no life.... :blush:


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> image
> 
> I..... I..... I have no life.... :blush:


I can see that :Na_Na_Na_Na:

You ok on this fine evening?!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> I can see that :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> You ok on this fine evening?!












I'm gonna try and answer everything in pics....


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> image
> 
> I'm gonna try and answer everything in pics....


Hahahah ok well what you upto?!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Hahahah ok well what you upto?!


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


Are you drinking ?! If so what is your tipple?


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## AilsaM

Do you guys feed your T's roaches? Am looking at these along with the locust/crickets. A whole colony would be way to much for me, where's the best place to buy them online?


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


Hey you already used that one  



AilsaM said:


> Do you guys feed your T's roaches? Am looking at these along with the locust/crickets. A whole colony would be way to much for me, where's the best place to buy them online?


I use roaches, crickets and wax worms  all for different T's and different sizes! do you keep other animals that will eat roaches and the like tho?


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Hey you already used that one
> 
> 
> 
> I use roaches, crickets and wax worms  all for different T's and different sizes! do you keep other animals that will eat roaches and the like tho?


No I don't I have 4 snakes and 2 furballs. I could maybe use cricket, locust and wax worms as a varied diet for my T, would that work?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Hey you already used that one
> 
> 
> 
> I use roaches, crickets and wax worms  all for different T's and different sizes! do you keep other animals that will eat roaches and the like tho?


----------



## ojo

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


You sir, are some sort of genius predator type thing :notworthy:

Ailsa, if you dont setup a colony of roaches theres no point in buying them like crickets, and the other stuff is fine for a varied diet


----------



## AilsaM

ojo said:


> if you dont setup a colony of roaches theres no point in buying them like crickets, and the other stuff is fine for a varied diet


Cheers, thanks


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


Ok now my mate thinks I am mental laughing at my phone!!! You sir are awesome!!!


----------



## Biggys




----------



## ojo

Biggys said:


> image


Fail and a half, congrats Tyler :no1:


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Fail and a half, congrats Tyler :no1:


That awkward moment when you fail publically :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> image


Face palm !!!


----------



## Biggys

ok lets try this again :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> ok lets try this again :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> No I don't I have 4 snakes and 2 furballs. I could maybe use cricket, locust and wax worms as a varied diet for my T, would that work?


That would work Hun but your T will not eat all that much you will end up wasting money on live food


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> [URL=http://kimolsen.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/lolcats-funny-picture-lalalalala.jpg?w=490]image[/URL]


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> That would work Hun but your T will not eat all that much you will end up wasting money on live food


Ah right, thanks


----------



## AilsaM




----------



## ojo

AilsaM said:


> Ah right, thanks


To be honest, its no gonna eat that often, so youll be wasting a box of locust no matter what, so just stick to crickets and mealworms cause they last longer


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> image


----------



## Lord Vetinari

AilsaM said:


> image


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


----------



## AilsaM

ojo said:


> To be honest, its no gonna eat that often, so youll be wasting a box of locust no matter what, so just stick to crickets and mealworms cause they last longer


I know they eat just once a week, will need to get used to live food for her lol


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> image


----------



## ojo

AilsaM said:


> I know they eat just once a week,


If that, they arent known for being good eaters...


----------



## AilsaM

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


----------



## AilsaM

ojo said:


> If that, they arent known for being good eaters...


How often will your New River feed?


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## AilsaM




----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> image


----------



## ojo

Eating like a pig just now cause of the moult but usually once every 4-5 weeks


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> image





Lord Vetinari said:


> image


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


----------



## AilsaM

ojo said:


> Eating like a pig just now cause of the moult but usually once every 4-5 weeks


Really, that much time between feeds, wow.


----------



## ojo

AilsaM said:


> Really, that much time between feeds, wow.


Not unheard of, and at that, its still pretty often

F.A.O moderators, someone want to re-name this as "picture thread"?


----------



## AilsaM

ojo said:


> Not unheard of, and at that, its still pretty often


Cool, I wont panic then if she doesn't eat when I try feeding for the first time


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## ojo

AilsaM said:


> Cool, I wont panic then if she doesn't eat when I try feeding for the first time


just leave it in with her overnight


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Not unheard of, and at that, its still pretty often
> 
> F.A.O moderators, someone want to re-name this as "picture thread"?


they aren't on topic so they are allowed in here 

Unlike your spider talk :gasp:

:Na_Na_Na_Na: 




Lord Vetinari said:


> image


----------



## ojo

fine, catch ya


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> they aren't on topic so they are allowed in here
> 
> Unlike your spider talk :gasp:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> You 'tard, he means you look about 12!


Thanks...


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> fine, catch ya


I was joking. come back Ian 



Lord Vetinari said:


> image


----------



## AilsaM

ojo said:


> just leave it in with her overnight


thank you kindly :notworthy:


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> image


----------



## spinnin_tom

I'm so glad i recorded make bradford british. It's hirarious


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


----------



## AilsaM




----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> image


----------



## AilsaM




----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## Biggys

I give up, you win :lol2:


----------



## ojo




----------



## snasha_d

Geordie shore is rubbish :devil: I still love my mate but not her choice in on screen entertainment :bash:


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> image


you sir are like a silent ninja, waits for quite, then BOOM!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Snakie Porn. I'd call that sex


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> Snakie Porn. I'd call that sex
> image


What substrate is that, looks like blue cat litter


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> What substrate is that, looks like blue cat litter


it's called back to natyre or something


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> it's called back to natyre or something


Yeah, errr it looks natural ?

If it got wet it would look like a smurf cacked in the tank :lol:


----------



## Biggys

ello!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> ello!


ait ?
did you want something earlier ?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> ait ?
> did you want something earlier ?


Nah :lol2:


Just felt like being annoying :blush:


----------



## snasha_d

Ooohhhh curry for dinner


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Ooohhhh curry for dinner


Oooo I want a curry :hmm:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Oooo I want a curry :hmm:


I'm starving the food my new house mate cooked us was rank  so my lovely bestie is treating me :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> I'm starving the food my new house mate cooked us was rank  so my lovely bestie is treating me :flrt:


Awww awesome 

I had some ginster pie, and some mash, need more food though


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Awww awesome
> 
> I had some ginster pie, and some mash, need more food though


Sounds better than claggy jerk chicken and some weird mashy peas with broccoli and mint


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Sounds better than claggy jerk chicken and some weird mashy peas with broccoli and mint


 
Ok I think you win :lol2:

that sounds absolutly minging


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Ok I think you win :lol2:
> 
> that sounds absolutly minging


It was trust me!!! I actually gagged eating the mash thing :censor:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> It was trust me!!! I actually gagged eating the mash thing :censor:


 Nasty :lol2:


I have been eating ice lollies all day :blush:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Nasty :lol2:
> 
> 
> I have been eating ice lollies all day :blush:


I've been eating chocolate all day :blush:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> I've been eating chocolate all day :blush:


Lucky :lol2:

well I had a milkshake 8)


----------



## AilsaM

Good evening folks how are you all? :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Good evening folks how are you all? :2thumb:


Great thanks, yourself ?


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Great thanks, yourself ?


Am good thanks Tyler


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Lucky :lol2:
> 
> well I had a milkshake 8)


Omg I want one!!! 



AilsaM said:


> Good evening folks how are you all? :2thumb:


 Hey hey hey


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Am good thanks Tyler


Good!

how is the spider?


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Hey hey hey


Howdy 



Biggys said:


> Good!
> 
> how is the spider?


She seems great, she's not hiding right away when she sees me, was feeding the snakes and she stayed out in the open the whole time.


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> She seems great, she's not hiding right away when she sees me, was feeding the snakes and she stayed out in the open the whole time.


Awww awesome 

did you try feeding her ?


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Awww awesome
> 
> did you try feeding her ?


Plan on trying to feed her on Monday


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Plan on trying to feed her on Monday


coury er now if you want, I find it helps them settle, I unpacked my new lot this morning and fed one of them within half hour 

One the other was rehydrated she ate too 

Only one I didn't feed was the Avic, give her a try : victory:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> coury er now if you want, I find it helps them settle, I unpacked my new lot this morning and fed one of them within half hour
> 
> One the other was rehydrated she ate too
> 
> Only one I didn't feed was the Avic, give her a try : victory:


Really, people I asked had said leave her 5 days and then try feeding her :gasp:


----------



## JustJack

Tyler I want your new ts :shock:


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> Tyler I want your new ts :shock:


Tough that blondi is mine :devil: I hope


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Really, people I asked had said leave her 5 days and then try feeding her :gasp:


Tis you're Choice, I personally get a feed in them as soon as I can 



Trootle said:


> Tyler I want your new ts :shock:


 
Ahahaah dude one of them might be bigger than you soon :Na_Na_Na_Na:

it snapped a lolly pop stick :shock:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Tis you're Choice, I personally get a feed in them as soon as I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaah dude one of them might be bigger than you soon :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> it snapped a lolly pop stick :shock:


I need some more ts 

Want a blondi/stirmi/apo but will never be able to afford 

And wow :O


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> I need some more ts
> 
> Want a blondi/stirmi/apo but will never be able to afford
> 
> And wow :O


 paid 40 each


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Tis you're Choice, I personally get a feed in them as soon as I can


Am going to pets at home tomorrow for some locust, waited till she got here and then buy her food, will try feeding her tomorrow


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Am going to pets at home tomorrow for some locust, waited till she got here and then buy her food, will try feeding her tomorrow


Yeah go for it!


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Tough that blondi is mine :devil: I hope


 
Yep the Blondi is your's cos the supplier messed up, so you can have the blondi, and I will keep the stirmi :no1:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Yeah go for it!


What are they like at feeding time, do they just pounce on the food?


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> What are they like at feeding time, do they just pounce on the food?


Not sure never actually owned a north american spp :blush:

But I imagine it will be like most t's a short fast burst of ninjaness, then a few hours of nomming : victory:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Yep the Blondi is your's cos the supplier messed up, so you can have the blondi, and I will keep the stirmi :no1:


Thanx Tyler  I shall inspect said tarantula when I take a trip to Surrey next week!! Thank you once again for being so friendly and helpful


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Not sure never actually owned a north american spp :blush:
> 
> But I imagine it will be like most t's a short fast burst of ninjaness, then a few hours of nomming : victory:


Cool, do you have to use those long feeding tongs or just chuck in the food?


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Thanx Tyler  I shall inspect said tarantula when I take a trip to Surrey next week!! Thank you once again for being so friendly and helpful


No worries!

Always glad to help a fellow keeper out :2thumb:can have a few hunstmen if you want :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Cool, do you have to use those long feeding tongs or just chuck in the food?


Nah, neither, Between your teeth, if you are lucky they miss with one fang and give you a little floss while they are at it :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Yep the Blondi is your's cos the supplier messed up, so you can have the blondi, and I will keep the stirmi :no1:


Can I have one 

And £40 is really good :O


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Cool, do you have to use those long feeding tongs or just chuck in the food?


Just place food in or use long tongs to put it in 



Biggys said:


> No worries!
> 
> Always glad to help a fellow keeper out :2thumb:can have a few hunstmen if you want :whistling2:


Ermm I'll give the huntsman a miss thank you I'm
Not keen on trues if I'm honest :blush:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Nah, neither, Between your teeth, if you are lucky they miss with one fang and give you a little floss while they are at it :2thumb:


Hahaha guess I'll let her see it and then leave her to it :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Can I have one
> 
> And £40 is really good :O


Erm when is the next show fella ?



snasha_d said:


> Ermm I'll give the huntsman a miss thank you I'm
> Not keen on trues if I'm honest :blush:


Thanks ok, no worries :no1:



AilsaM said:


> Hahaha guess I'll let her see it and then leave her to it :2thumb:


Yep that is what I do


----------



## JustJack

biggys said:


> erm when is the next show fella ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ok, no worries :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that is what i do


bts


----------



## AilsaM

Am already thinking about what my next T will be, I'd really like a G. Pulchra but they seem to be like gold dust lol


----------



## ojo

Howdy everyone

*no need to cheer, my awesomeness is always reminded of how awesome it is*


----------



## AilsaM

ojo said:


> Howdy everyone
> 
> *no need to cheer, my awesomeness is always reminded of how awesome it is*


:notworthy:


----------



## ojo

AilsaM said:


> Am already thinking about what my next T will be, I'd really like a G. Pulchra but they seem to be like gold dust lol


Your kidden right? These things are more like the plague...


----------



## JustJack

AilsaM said:


> Am already thinking about what my next T will be, I'd really like a G. Pulchra but they seem to be like gold dust lol


I have a Pulchra  

And evening, is it Ian?


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Howdy everyone
> 
> *no need to cheer, my awesomeness is always reminded of how awesome it is*


 
Ian!!! :2thumb:



Trootle said:


> bts


Ooo I'm going to that, but I'm skint now so have no money to buy the spider with 

Sorry dude, maybe next time 


btw these aren't garenteed blondi as I found out -_-


----------



## AilsaM

ojo said:


> Your kidden right? These things are more like the plague...


I just like big black spiders :lol2:



Trootle said:


> I have a Pulchra
> 
> And evening, is it Ian?


Lucky you, am jealous :blush:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Ian!!! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo I'm going to that, but I'm skint now so have no money to buy the spider with
> 
> Sorry dude, maybe next time
> 
> 
> btw these aren't garenteed blondi as I found out -_-


I hopefully will be 

And it's cool, wouldn't have enough even at bts for one


----------



## JustJack

AilsaM said:


> I just like big black spiders :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you, am jealous :blush:


Shame he's a male


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Howdy everyone
> 
> *no need to cheer, my awesomeness is always reminded of how awesome it is*


Woop woop :flrt:

There is no charge for awesomeness nor attractiveness - kung fu panda :blush:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> I just like big black spiders :lol2:


 I could edit this post, so badly, but I don't wanna get banned :blush:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I could edit this post, so badly, but I don't wanna get banned :blush:


No be good :whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> I could edit this post, so badly, but I don't wanna get banned :blush:


Now Tyler be nice : victory:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> No be good :whistling2:





AilsaM said:


> Now Tyler be nice : victory:


I'm always good :halo:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> I just like big black men:lol2:


 Sorry I couldnt reist :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Sorry I couldnt reist :lol2:


Aye was waiting on something like that from you Tyler :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

How come G. Pulchra T's are so difficult to get hold of?


----------



## JustJack




----------



## JustJack

AilsaM said:


> How come G. Pulchra T's are so difficult to get hold of?


I have my sources to get them,I got my little guy as a gift from a awesome friend


----------



## AilsaM

Trootle said:


> I have my sources to get them,I got my little guy as a gift from a awesome friend


Am wanting a female though


----------



## JustJack

AilsaM said:


> Am wanting a female though


I know, I did to, I was given it as unsexed and it moulted a few days after 

Still got a few years with him!


----------



## JustJack

I know I have posted this before, but this T is just awesome


----------



## 8and6

AilsaM said:


> How come G. Pulchra T's are so difficult to get hold of?


they aren't

even virginia cheeseman has them available


----------



## AilsaM

Trootle said:


> I know, I did to, I was given it as unsexed and it moulted a few days after
> 
> Still got a few years with him!


I seen one in the spider shop and it must've been snapped up sharpish



Trootle said:


> I know I have posted this before, but this T is just awesome
> image


Beautiful, what species?


----------



## AilsaM

[email protected] said:


> they aren't
> 
> even virginia cheeseman has them available


Well hopefully when the time comes for my 2nd T I can find one


----------



## JustJack

AilsaM said:


> I seen one in the spider shop and it must've been snapped up sharpish
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, what species?


B.Verdezi


----------



## Moonstone

Morning all! Welcome to Saturday! I'm going to ignore the rain today, anyone care to join me on that one?


----------



## Dr3d

Moonstone said:


> Morning all! Welcome to Saturday! I'm going to ignore the rain today, anyone care to join me on that one?


I will, but only if you cook me a fat fry up with fried toms, fried bread, black budding, and all the other shizzle  Fanque :mf_dribble:xxx


----------



## spinnin_tom

hello peoples :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Moonstone said:


> Morning all! Welcome to Saturday! I'm going to ignore the rain today, anyone care to join me on that one?





Dr3d said:


> I will, but only if you cook me a fat fry up with fried toms, fried bread, black budding, and all the other shizzle  Fanque :mf_dribble:xxx


^ I'm with this post :2thumb::whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Morning


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Morning


 
Morning fella!


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Morning fella!


How are you?


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> How are you?


 
Good thanks mate 

Yourself ?


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Good thanks mate
> 
> Yourself ?


I'm alright thanks, my laptop has crashed and burned 

And on the look out for some pokie slings


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> I'm alright thanks, my laptop has crashed and burned
> 
> And on the look out for some pokie slings


Found a way around the perental block then ? :whistling2:


Ooooo which ones ?


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Found a way around the perental block then ? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Ooooo which ones ?


Thought you would say that-.- 

It's properly broke :L

And any tbh  regalis, striata, miranda and subfusca mainly


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Thought you would say that-.-
> 
> It's properly broke :L
> 
> And any tbh  regalis, striata, miranda and subfusca mainly


 
Ouch, how ? :lol2:

spidershop ? :hmm:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> Ouch, how ? :lol2:
> 
> spidershop ? :hmm:


Have no clue, turned it on yesterday logged on and it went onto a black screen with just the cursor. It went to the normal screen after a few hours of restarting but as soon as it freezes that's it. Same today.

Can't order of shops, and prefer to get of breeders etc


----------



## Biggys

Trootle said:


> Have no clue, turned it on yesterday logged on and it went onto a black screen with just the cursor. It went to the normal screen after a few hours of restarting but as soon as it freezes that's it. Same today.
> 
> Can't order of shops, and prefer to get of breeders etc


Wait how are you on this now ? :lol2:

Oh yeah I remember now lol, erm classifeids


----------



## JustJack

iPad 

And yeah I have looked at all the ads today :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

I'm watchin proud and prejudiced.
it's awesome
Proud and Prejudiced - 4oD - Channel 4


----------



## AilsaM

Evenin folks how are you all?

A question, what do you give your locust if you've forgot to get greens for them? Bought my first ever tub of them today for my T and I forgot to get greens on the way home tonight, I've given them crushed up cat biscuits but they wont get moisture from that so I put some wet kitchen roll in a small little tub, found 1 dead when I put in the crushed up cat stuff


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Evenin folks how are you all?
> 
> A question, what do you give your locust if you've forgot to get greens for them? Bought my first ever tub of them today for my T and I forgot to get greens on the way home tonight, I've given them crushed up cat biscuits but they wont get moisture from that so I put some wet kitchen roll in a small little tub, found 1 dead when I put in the crushed up cat stuff


Never heard of feeding locust crushed up cat biscuits 

Most of the locust will die before being fed to your T I find they dont live that long


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Never heard of feeding locust crushed up cat biscuits
> 
> Most of the locust will die before being fed to your T I find they dont live that long


I got the idea of someone in the feeder section, along with greens and stuff they give crushed up dog biscuits, I don't have dogs so it's cat ones


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> I got the idea of someone in the feeder section, along with greens and stuff they give crushed up dog biscuits, I don't have dogs so it's cat ones


Do you not have any fresh fruit or veg? broccoli? Carrots? Apples? even potato (keith lemon voice)?


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Do you not have any fresh fruit or veg? broccoli? Carrots? Apples? even potato (keith lemon voice)?


I usually do but am needing to do a big food shop which I plan to do tomorrow, will have all of the above tomorrow :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

They'll be fine without food for a while D:


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> I usually do but am needing to do a big food shop which I plan to do tomorrow, will have all of the above tomorrow :blush:


They will be fine until tomo


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> They will be fine until tomo


Good, they're actually quite funny little things to watch, hopping about etc


----------



## Jonb1982

Morning, anybody about?!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning, anybody about?!


Morning Jon


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Morning, anybody about?!


Aye !!
hello :notworthy:


----------



## AilsaM

Morning how are you all?


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Morning Jon


Morning mate!



spinnin_tom said:


> Aye !!
> hello :notworthy:


Hi Tom



AilsaM said:


> Morning how are you all?


Pretty good ta, first day of my week off and the weather is terrible, ugh!


----------



## AilsaM

You wanna hear something funny, I thought my T's locust were dying off, they're not they just shed their skins, how daft am I eh :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

AilsaM said:


> You wanna hear something funny, I thought my T's locust were dying off, they're not they just shed their skins, how daft am I eh :lol2:



yes you are daft, very daft!


----------



## snasha_d

Morning all


----------



## AilsaM

Jonb1982 said:


> yes you are daft, very daft!


am just not used to bugs like locust :blush:


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> Morning all


Hi Shelley



AilsaM said:


> am just not used to bugs like locust :blush:


Haha ok I will let u off! Is your T doing well?


----------



## AilsaM

Jonb1982 said:


> Haha ok I will let u off! Is your T doing well?


Yep she appears to be settling in well.


----------



## Jonb1982

AilsaM said:


> Yep she appears to be settling in well.



Great stuff, you got plans for anymore?


----------



## Dee_Williams

she'll have squillions beofre the year is out.  :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Jonb1982 said:


> Great stuff, you got plans for anymore?


Not until the other 2 snakes in faunariums out grow them.



Dee_Williams said:


> she'll have squillions beofre the year is out.  :lol2:


But, but, but I don't have space for squillions Dee  :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Hi Shelley
> 
> 
> 
> Haha ok I will let u off! Is your T doing well?


Hey Jon, how's things ??


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> Hey Jon, how's things ??


Not too bad thanks, you?


----------



## Dee_Williams

AilsaM said:


> But, but, but I don't have space for squillions Dee  :lol2:


you do, you just haven't realised it yet. :whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM

Dee_Williams said:


> you do, you just haven't realised it yet. :whistling2:


Ah right :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Not too bad thanks, you?


I'm good ta just thinking I should get out of bed tho!!


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> I'm good ta just thinking I should get out of bed tho!!



You lazy bugger!


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> You lazy bugger!


Yup  I'm up now! I did wake up at 6.40 tho and watched the program's i recorded and not had chance to watch!


----------



## Biggys

Room = Tidy :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Me, in a suit 8)


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> Me, in a suit 8)


you make looking good , look good : victory:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> you make looking good , look good : victory:












:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## TEENY

Another productive day, made salt dough so we can make some models and now just baked off Owens hedgehog bread


----------



## Biggys

TEENY said:


> Another productive day, made salt dough so we can make some models and now just baked off Owens hedgehog bread


I used to eat salt dough.....I was a special child :blush:


----------



## 8and6

Biggys said:


> I used to eat salt dough.....I was a special child :blush:


some things dont change :lol2:


----------



## TEENY

Biggys said:


> I used to eat salt dough.....I was a special child :blush:


My eldest ate so much once he was sick  It tends to put kids off more than real playdough coz of saltiness, i make mine super salty as it dries out quicker for model making lol


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> some things dont change :lol2:


 
Was that a little Jibe steve  :Na_Na_Na_Na:




TEENY said:


> My eldest ate so much once he was sick  It tends to put kids off more than real playdough coz of saltiness, i make mine super salty as it dries out quicker for model making lol


Aww bless him :lol2:


----------



## 8and6

Biggys said:


> Was that a little Jibe steve  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: not at all, it was either that or make a comment about Toms ... uhm... overly friendliness towards you :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> :lol2: not at all, it was either that or make a comment about Toms ... uhm... overly friendliness towards you :lol2:


 
Fair enough :lol2:

You're slacking fella, you should have make both jokes :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ojo

Hey people of the tinterboogle, how you all doing


----------



## spinnin_tom

Hey Ian 
TOP GEAR <3

here's a kingsnake


----------



## AilsaM

ojo said:


> Hey people of the tinterboogle, how you all doing


Am no bad thanks, you?


----------



## ojo

Hey Tom, i missed the first 15 mins but those two HUGEEE beasts with the Hienkle and Spitfire engines were awsome!

Hey Ailsa, am good cheers 

Anybody get up to anything exciting?


----------



## snasha_d

Hi, How is every one?

Mum is getting better with my T's!! She was actually wanting to look at the B.Smithi :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Hey Tom, i missed the first 15 mins but those two HUGEEE beasts with the Hienkle and Spitfire engines were awsome!
> 
> Hey Ailsa, am good cheers
> 
> Anybody get up to anything exciting?


aye, they were pretty awesome 



snasha_d said:


> Hi, How is every one?
> 
> Mum is getting better with my T's!! She was actually wanting to look at the B.Smithi :flrt:


PROGRESS


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> aye, they were pretty awesome
> 
> 
> 
> PROGRESS


I know soon i will be over run by spiders hahaha

How are you Tom?


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> I know soon i will be over run by spiders hahaha
> 
> How are you Tom?


hopefully not overrun 
i'm not bad, excited still.. 'bout the snakes


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Hey people of the tinterboogle, how you all doing


Hey Ian :flrt: Don't want you thinking you're being ignored :Na_Na_Na_Na:



spinnin_tom said:


> hopefully not overrun
> i'm not bad, excited still.. 'bout the snakes


Well ok not overrun but a "few" more in the house

About the mating??


----------



## AilsaM

ojo said:


> Hey Tom, i missed the first 15 mins but those two HUGEEE beasts with the Hienkle and Spitfire engines were awsome!
> 
> Hey Ailsa, am good cheers
> 
> Anybody get up to anything exciting?


Nop nothing exciting 



snasha_d said:


> Hi, How is every one?
> 
> Mum is getting better with my T's!! She was actually wanting to look at the B.Smithi :flrt:


Am no bad.

Lucky you, my mum now refuses to visit as I now have a big spider lol


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Nop nothing exciting
> 
> 
> 
> Am no bad.
> 
> Lucky you, my mum now refuses to visit as I now have a big spider lol


My mum said that!! She kept visiting now I've moved back she has no choice but to love the ones i have


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> My mum said that!! She kept visiting now I've moved back she has no choice but to love the ones i have


Oh no I could not move back in with my mum, would not be good :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Oh no I could not move back in with my mum, would not be good :lol2:


I had no choice


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> Well ok not overrun but a "few" more in the house
> 
> About the mating??


Aye, about the breeding 
baby snakes look awesome.
like this one, Liberty










she's twice that, now. after 6 months. she's now 8 months old 

well for some reason that link is broken :L


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> Aye, about the breeding
> baby snakes look awesome.
> like this one, Liberty
> 
> image
> 
> she's twice that, now. after 6 months. she's now 8 months old


How purdy :mf_dribble:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> How purdy :mf_dribble:


can you see it ?


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> Aye, about the breeding
> baby snakes look awesome.
> like this one, Liberty
> 
> image
> 
> she's twice that, now. after 6 months. she's now 8 months old
> 
> well for some reason that link is broken :L


Reminds me how teeny mine was when I got her, she's now a yearling and changed so much.


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Reminds me how teeny mine was when I got her, she's now a yearling and changed so much.


aye, she's soo Okeetee looking now 
the bands on the saddles could be a bit thicker










see the oranges coming through ?


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> aye, she's soo Okeetee looking now
> the bands on the saddles could be a bit thicker
> 
> image
> 
> see the oranges coming through ?


Beautiful :2thumb:

My girl is a bloodred and she gets better each time she sheds :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> My girl is a bloodred and she gets better each time she sheds :flrt:


That's what i love so much about my baby Carl.
He gets redder and redder each time !










and here's something inverty for you lot-


----------



## ojo

Tom im gonna slap you with a wet snake :lol:

Not that big of a spider is Ailsa?

Hey Shelley, i dont feel left out :O not yet anyways


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Tom im gonna slap you with a wet snake :lol:


wehey.

naah, why's that ?


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Tom im gonna slap you with a wet snake :lol:
> 
> Not that big of a spider is Ailsa?
> 
> Hey Shelley, i dont feel left out :O not yet anyways


Just making sure hun :flrt:


----------



## ojo

Cause all it is, is a big worm with markings :lol: Ive honestly never seen the appeal in snakes, i mean, why?


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Cause all it is, is a big worm with markings :lol: Ive honestly never seen the appeal in snakes, i mean, why?


they're different.. not something normal to keep.
they're interesting and clever.
they do't take a lot of space, don't make mess, don't make a noise, they live for ages and they love cuddles :blush:










just to annoy you a bit more :Na_Na_Na_Na:

last one, i promise


----------



## AilsaM

ojo said:


> Not that big of a spider is Ailsa?


Nah she's not that big but to my mum she's a big massive hairy horrible spider :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Nah she's not that big but to my mum she's a big massive hairy horrible spider :lol2:


Most mothers think that infact most people do


----------



## ojo

Cheers for trying the hard sell Tom :lol: my mate has one and ive got to feign intrest in it when in my head im saying "wow, your worm has gotten a bit bigger since the last time i saw it" :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Cheers for trying the hard sell Tom :lol: my mate has one and ive got to feign intrest in it when in my head im saying "wow, your worm has gotten a bit bigger since the last time i saw it" :whistling2:


does he say that back ?
i don't do soft sell :lol2:

agree with me or die. simple


----------



## ojo

snasha_d said:


> Most mothers think that infact most people do


Like my boss, who i knew was scarred of spiders, but i took 1 of my stirmis in and got a Poeci delivered to work  :whistling2:


----------



## ojo

Does he say what Tom? 

Ill chose to disagree this time thanks, but feel free to come up and kill me anytime you want  :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Does he say what Tom?
> 
> Ill chose to disagree this time thanks, but feel free to come up and kill me anytime you want  :whistling2:


does he say your worm has grown ? 

and i know where you live, so put the kettle on :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Like my boss, who i knew was scarred of spiders, but i took 1 of my stirmis in and got a Poeci delivered to work  :whistling2:


I love it :flrt: I cant get them delivered to work


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> I love it :flrt: I cant get them delivered to work


i should get some spiders send to school :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ojo

You only know i live in Glasgow, Glasgow is a big place you know  :2thumb:

I dont own any snakes so he wouldnt say that to me... 

Aww, Shelley, you should at least try it, its funny when you walk in and the everyone is shaking because they have seen the "Warning this spider will bite" sticker, and seen a horror story on the internet after googling its name haha :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> You only know i live in Glasgow, Glasgow is a big place you know  :2thumb:
> 
> I dont own any snakes so he wouldnt say that to me...
> 
> Aww, Shelley, you should at least try it, its funny when you walk in and the everyone is shaking because they have seen the "Warning this spider will bite" sticker, and seen a horror story on the internet after googling its name haha :whistling2:


Hmm how big is glasgow?? :lol2:Tom will find you im sure!!! 

NHS dont allow deliveries at work - boo


----------



## ojo

16x18 miles squared haha 
Just say that you never got that memo haha


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Hmm how big is glasgow?? :lol2:Tom will find you im sure!!!
> 
> NHS dont allow deliveries at work - boo


i'm the tom-inator.. that was bad
lol, imagine the old folk getting a shock seeing a big ole' spider


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> 16x18 miles squared haha
> Just say that you never got that memo haha


:hmm: may try this!! 

He will defo find you!! Unless youre good at hide and seek :whistling2:


----------



## ojo

I am inside a box right now soooo :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> I am inside a box right now soooo :whistling2:


Where is said box :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Where is said box :Na_Na_Na_Na:


somewhere in glasgow, maybe in the river.. that's proper extreme hide and seek


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> somewhere in glasgow, maybe in the river.. that's proper extreme hide and seek


now that is extreme hide and seek!!! 

Hide and seek on the move :whistling2:


----------



## ojo

spinnin_tom said:


> somewhere in glasgow, maybe in the river.. that's proper extreme hide and seek


Im actually perched on top of a car :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm the turd-inator.. I will flail you to death with my pipe cleaner arms


 
Oh noes, run away :gasp:

:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Oh noes, run away :gasp:
> 
> :whistling2:


:censor: off.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> :censor: off.


But you need me as a wind break to stop you flying off with the wind :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Im actually perched on top of a car :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Which car??


----------



## ojo

Uh, oh... Seems young Tyler has annoyed young Tom, everyone got there popcorn ready?

Im on top of a Micra Shelley haha


----------



## AilsaM

ojo said:


> Uh, oh... Seems young Tyler has annoyed young Tom, everyone got there popcorn ready?
> 
> Im on top of a Micra Shelley haha


 
Oh popcorn, you wanna share :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Uh, oh... Seems young Tyler has annoyed young Tom, everyone got there popcorn ready?
> 
> Im on top of a Micra Shelley haha


Hmm what colour?? you must be freezing in a box in this weather :gasp:


AilsaM said:


> Oh popcorn, you wanna share :flrt:


 He already is :whistling2:


----------



## ojo

Nah Shelley, im scottish haha im used to the cold lmao

Anybody know what happened to the people posting idiotic threads and posts have disappeared too? seems they all just vanished or are they plotting on a take-over?


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> He already is :whistling2:


I'll go get my own then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Nah Shelley, im scottish haha im used to the cold lmao
> 
> Anybody know what happened to the people posting idiotic threads and posts have disappeared too? seems they all just vanished or are they plotting on a take-over?


I hate the cold!!! 





AilsaM said:


> I'll go get my own then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Enjoy :no1: cinema sweet???


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Enjoy :no1: cinema sweet???


Yup popcorn is meant to be sweet, the salty stuff is vile :devil:


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Yup popcorn is meant to be sweet, the salty stuff is vile :devil:


Exactly, salty is wrong


----------



## spinnin_tom

: victory: Hello


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Wotcha....


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> Wotcha....


HEI 
what's up ?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Nuffin much.... You?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> Nuffin much.... You?


same really.
rocking out to battlefield on the ps3


----------



## snowgoose

The good old days


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> same really.
> rocking out to battlefield on the ps3


Sounds pretty good to me....


----------



## ojo

Evening all, how goes theé?


----------



## lucozade3000

Anyone there? *echo* *echo*
It's dark and i'm scared!:grin1:


----------



## spinnin_tom

lucozade3000 said:


> Anyone there? *echo* *echo*
> It's dark and i'm scared!:grin1:


HELLOOOOOO

I'm here !!


----------



## lucozade3000

HIIIIIiiiiiiiii!
All ok Sir Thomas?
Not much going on tonight...

"brown eye" that was hilarious!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

lucozade3000 said:


> HIIIIIiiiiiiiii!
> All ok Sir Thomas?
> Not much going on tonight...
> 
> "brown eye" that was hilarious!!


lol, i live to please :no1:
not much, you ?!


----------



## lucozade3000

Watching TV burps. Love it! and preparing for a test i have on Thursday.:whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

lucozade3000 said:


> Watching TV burps. Love it! and preparing for a test i have on Thursday.:whip:


tv burp is the stuff :lol2:
i like it..

what test is that?


----------



## lucozade3000

spinnin_tom said:


> tv burp is the stuff :lol2:
> i like it..
> 
> what test is that?


Can't get enough of it!

If i pass that 3rd and last part, i will become a fully qualified Driving Instructor and you'll have to call me Sir.:whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

lucozade3000 said:


> Can't get enough of it!
> 
> If i pass that 3rd and last part, i will become a fully qualified Driving Instructor and you'll have to call me Sir.:whip:


awesome, good luck, sir :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ojo

evening all


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> evening all


ait ? : victory:

i've held all of the snakes today.. apart from Escobar and Gulf, my retard kings 
i love 'em though lol.. can you love a reptile ? :L


----------



## ojo

Ive got 3 beardies mate so i do love reptiles 

the only snake i want and would ever get looks like a shiney black untill light hits it then its turns all colourful haha can you tell i no less than nothing about snakes?


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Ive got 3 beardies mate so i do love reptiles
> 
> the only snake i want and would ever get looks like a shiney black untill light hits it then its turns all colourful haha can you tell i no less than nothing about snakes?


oh bugger i know what this is called.. i've got a big book on animals.

back in a minute

edit- just remembered, sun-beam snake?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

ojo said:


> Ive got 3 beardies mate so i do love reptiles
> 
> the only snake i want and would ever get looks like a shiney black untill light hits it then its turns all colourful haha can you tell i no less than nothing about snakes?


There are loads of iridescent snakes.

You may be thinking on a Mexican black king. (mbk) though.

^^^^^^ or what Tom said.


----------



## ojo

Not a mbk or a sunbeam although it is close to a sunbeam, just more black and brown  seen on a show agesssss ago but forgot its name


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Not a mbk or a sunbeam although it is close to a sunbeam, just more black and brown  seen on a show agesssss ago but forgot its name


rainbow boa ? (not black though)

shield tail

white lip python

i'm sitting here with a nice drab caramel corn snake.. well, i say drab. caramel is a more drab colour than rainbow


----------



## Lord Vetinari

White lip python! 

I vote that!


----------



## ojo

I too vote for white lipped python!! are these easily available?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> White lip python!
> 
> I vote that!


wore it ?

i haven't a clue, i googled iridescent snakes. i'd never heard of them before


----------



## Lord Vetinari

ojo said:


> I too vote for white lipped python!! are these easily available?


I think so.

Caffers is the person to talk to though.


----------



## spinnin_tom

i done photo


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> i done photo
> image


Its crap!

Evening people!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jonb1982 said:


> Its crap!
> 
> Evening people!


thanks..


----------



## AilsaM

Good evening all : victory:


----------



## JustJack

'ello Jon


----------



## Jonb1982

AilsaM said:


> Good evening all : victory:


Evening!



Trootle said:


> 'ello Jon


Hiya Jack! U ok!?


----------



## ojo

Evening all, how is everyone tonight?


----------



## ojo

Anyone wanting a free tattoo design?


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Anyone wanting a free tattoo design?
> 
> image


That is awesome 

I"m getting some ink done soon :flrt:


----------



## ojo

What ya getting done mr Tyler?


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Evening!
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Jack! U ok!?


Sorry only just been on,

I am good thank you yourself?


----------



## Jonb1982

Trootle said:


> Sorry only just been on,
> 
> I am good thank you yourself?


Yeah mate spot on thanks, good to hear your ok!


----------



## JustJack

Jonb1982 said:


> Yeah mate spot on thanks, good to hear your ok!


Good good


----------



## snasha_d

Hey peoples how's everyone? I now have 15 days off work woohoo!!!


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> Hey peoples how's everyone? I now have 15 days off work woohoo!!!



Arent u lucky, ive got another 7 off and ive already had 5!


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> Arent u lucky, ive got another 7 off and ive already had 5!


Well you are very lucky too Jon


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> Well you are very lucky too Jon


So it seems!


----------



## snasha_d

love the luckiness


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> What ya getting done mr Tyler?


A memorial peice for my auntie who passed away last year,

I'm going for a more sort of traditional peice, with her favorite flowers round a dagger, with a scroll saying In loving memory of Auntie Barabra 


But I'm having it done really detailed etc


----------



## snowgoose

Afternoon if anyone is about


----------



## ojo

Biggys said:


> A memorial peice for my auntie who passed away last year,
> 
> I'm going for a more sort of traditional peice, with her favorite flowers round a dagger, with a scroll saying In loving memory of Auntie Barabra
> 
> 
> But I'm having it done really detailed etc


Nice one mate, should turn out really nice  

Meet my new little girl (id as a L.parahybana by me since the pet shop got it as a G.rosea... )










On closer inspection, could this be a Lasidora difficilis?


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Nice one mate, should turn out really nice
> 
> Meet my new little girl (id as a L.parahybana by me since the pet shop got it as a G.rosea... )
> 
> image
> 
> On closer inspection, could this be a Lasidora difficilis?


:flrt:I want her!!!


----------



## AilsaM

Afternoon lovely people :2thumb:


----------



## ojo

snasha_d said:


> :flrt:I want her!!!


Youve already got a L.para you mental :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Nice one mate, should turn out really nice
> 
> Meet my new little girl (id as a L.parahybana by me since the pet shop got it as a G.rosea... )
> 
> image
> 
> On closer inspection, could this be a Lasidora difficilis?


It's not parahybana (i think) so you might have hit the jackpot :notworthy:

anyway, hey people.

does anybody on off topic here keep Boiga (car eye snakes)


----------



## ojo

Well it had the shape and size of a para when i was in the shop, but looking at the abdoman where it meets the carapace, the little tuft of hair, looks more difficili to me ?


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Youve already got a L.para you mental :lol2:


I'm not mental


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> I'm not mental


No just special..................needs!




Afternoon folks!


----------



## snasha_d

Jonb1982 said:


> No just special..................needs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon folks!


Thanx Jon :flrt:


----------



## Jonb1982

snasha_d said:


> Thanx Jon :flrt:




No probs! Hehe


----------



## snowgoose




----------



## lucozade3000

A dark, fantasmagoric story.
It is Kafka in pictures, the story runs through the art sequences like a frisson down the spine.

-j


----------



## Biggys

Spent most of the day doing my room! 

It's spotless


----------



## ojo

Biggys said:


> Spent most of the day doing my room!
> 
> It's spotless


By spotless, do you mean youve made a VERY neat path from one side to the other? Or spotless as in, it doesnt smell like there is 5 dead cats hiding?:whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> By spotless, do you mean youve made a VERY neat path from one side to the other? Or spotless as in, it doesnt smell like there is 5 dead cats hiding?:whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


Nope spotless, spotless, clothes folded, mopped like 5 timesm done the windows


----------



## Biggys

Is anyone alive ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Is anyone alive ?


nope 
hello !!


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> nope
> hello !!


Argh talking Zombie!!!!!!!!


*tomahawks in the face*


KILL IT KILL IT WITH FLAMING TOMAHAWKS OF DEATH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ojo

Howdy everyone, can tell its been the weekend, only the losers post in here cause they have nothing else to do  muhaha


----------



## empirecook

ojo said:


> Howdy everyone, can tell its been the weekend, only the losers post in here cause they have nothing else to do  muhaha


Surely that makes you a looser too?


----------



## spinnin_tom

my kingsnake bit me because i tried to push him into his house lol


----------



## ojo

empirecook said:


> Surely that makes you a looser too?


Then by that ruling... so are you?

And tehcnically, sunday night isnt the weekend anymore as its a school/work night?


----------



## empirecook

ojo said:


> Then by that ruling... so are you?
> 
> And tehcnically, sunday night isnt the weekend anymore as its a school/work night?


Seeing as I brought it up, I should think I'm exempt from being a looser.


----------



## ojo

empirecook said:


> Seeing as I brought it up, I should think I'm exempt from being a looser.



:hmm:Touché :notworthy:

:lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982

Evening chumps!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Evenin' :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982

Lord Vetinari said:


> Evenin' :2thumb:


U ok mate?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Jonb1982 said:


> U ok mate?


I'm feeling pretty damn awesome thank you!

Yourself?


----------



## Jonb1982

Lord Vetinari said:


> I'm feeling pretty damn awesome thank you!
> 
> Yourself?


Why you so happy lol

Im pretty good, the mrs is watching the new twilight film so im on here lol


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Jonb1982 said:


> Why you so happy lol
> 
> Im pretty good, the mrs is watching the new twilight film so im on here lol


My oh is landing tomorrow morning... I havent seen her in about 3 months (perils of trans Atlantic relationship). 

I'm kinda excited...:lol2:

Ugh. I feel your pain....


----------



## spinnin_tom

ola everybody ?

my carpet python ate at last O:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> ola everybody ?
> 
> my carpet python ate at last O:


Evenin'

Saweeet... I like it when they feed!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> Evenin'
> 
> Saweeet... I like it when they feed!


aye, it's always good.


----------



## ojo

Evening peoples


----------



## snasha_d

Hey people's


----------



## ojo

Howdy doodly Snasha d


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Howdy doodly Snasha d


Hey Ian :flrt: how's you doing ?


----------



## JustJack

Howdy


----------



## Bexzini

Hey peeps  haven't been here in a while!!!


----------



## ojo

God sake Bex, part timer lol

Im good cheers Shelley 

Hey Jack? how you doing mate?


----------



## JustJack

ojo said:


> God sake Bex, part timer lol
> 
> Im good cheers Shelley
> 
> Hey Jack? how you doing mate?


I'm doing good thanks mate,

How are you??


----------



## Bexzini

ojo said:


> God sake Bex, part timer lol
> 
> Im good cheers Shelley
> 
> Hey Jack? how you doing mate?


mate the dedication just isnt there I'm just spending so much time watching those tarantula vids lol!


----------



## ojo

Bexzini said:


> mate the dedication just isnt there I'm just *spending so much time watching those tarantula vids* lol!


:lol2::no1: pmsl! I actually forgot about them as well! *away to youtube...*

Im fine cheers Jake, been up to much mate?


----------



## JustJack

ojo said:


> :lol2::no1: pmsl! I actually forgot about them as well! *away to youtube...*
> 
> Im fine cheers Jake, been up to much mate?


Been off school ill all day, so havnt really moved out of my bed haha

You?


----------



## Bexzini

ojo said:


> :lol2::no1: pmsl! I actually forgot about them as well! *away to youtube...*
> 
> Im fine cheers Jake, been up to much mate?


Lmao !!!


----------



## ojo

Trootle said:


> Been off school ill all day, so havnt really moved out of my bed haha
> 
> You?


Surely, the great one that is Jeremy Kyle has been there for you in your time of need? :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

ojo said:


> Surely, the great one that is Jeremy Kyle has been there for you in your time of need? :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

My phone has finally let me on the site! Miss me? I haven't had any internet for like a month -__- hopefully getting it back tonight!


----------



## ojo

geckodelta said:


> My phone has finally let me on the site! Miss me? I haven't had any internet for like a month -__- hopefully getting it back tonight!


Sorry, who is this? :whistling2:


----------



## Bexzini

People need to talk more!!!

Ian your sig is definitely one of the best on here that Bexzini sounds like an absolute legend :lol2::2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Sorry, who is this? :whistling2:


oi! I finally have internet! haha :2thumb:


----------



## ojo

Bexzini said:


> People need to talk more!!!
> 
> Ian your sig is definitely one of the best on here that Bexzini sounds like an absolute legend :lol2::2thumb:


Nah Bexzini is just a tad weird if im honest :whistling2:

Im kidden hehe of course, shes one of the greatest legends to grace these forums :flrt:

How have you copped without the internet Callum? Got the shakes yet :lol:


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Nah Bexzini is just a tad weird if im honest :whistling2:
> 
> Im kidden hehe of course, shes one of the greatest legends to grace these forums :flrt:
> 
> How have you copped without the internet Callum? Got the shakes yet :lol:


I had the shakes on day 2, since then I've just not been the same, as you can probably guess no internet means a lack of something else too.. so take normal me and times it by like 10,000... my parents have considered sending me away. all Im gonna say is my computer will probably want to kill itself after I finish with it.

:whistling2:


----------



## ojo

Get your parents to send you up here haha ill take care of you 

p.s youll be doing a lot more than just shaking...with fear.. aha


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Get your parents to send you up here haha ill take care of you
> 
> p.s youll be doing a lot more than just shaking...with fear.. aha


You better be nice to me :whip:


----------



## snasha_d

Hey peoples


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Hey peoples


Shelley!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Shelley!!!!!!!!!!


Callum :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Callum :flrt:


How are you? :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> How are you? :flrt:


I'm good ta  and yourself :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> I'm good ta  and yourself :2thumb:


Not too bad, My bloods came back good so hopefully I'm all good :lol2: happy now I have internet!


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Not too bad, My bloods came back good so hopefully I'm all good :lol2: happy now I have internet!


Came back good but not normal haha!! What happened to your interweb?!


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Came back good but not normal haha!! What happened to your interweb?!


Our line broke or something :L haven't had internet for like a month :gasp:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Our line broke or something :L haven't had internet for like a month :gasp:


Now that must have been tough  I'd have gone insane :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Now that must have been tough  I'd have gone insane :lol2:


I did go insane :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

so much so that I've joined a gym, and have been going 4 days a week :lol2:


----------



## ojo

When were you sane enough to become "insane"?


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> When were you sane enough to become "insane"?


Im not that bad :whistling2:

I wuv you


----------



## ojo

Wuv you too,

see, im man enough to just come out and say it without hiding it lmao


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> When were you sane enough to become "insane"?


:O Who was this directed at?!


----------



## ojo

snasha_d said:


> :O Who was this directed at?!


Callum obviously, we all know youve been tested for insanity...

just waiting for the results now...


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Callum obviously, we all know youve been tested for insanity...
> 
> just waiting for the results now...


Well that's mean!! It's ok Ian I still love you :flrt:

I think


----------



## Moonstone

Spiderweb: (noun) a thing you walk into which suddenly turns you into a karate master. :whistling2:


----------



## ojo

Lol Shelley, i think  :flrt:

Moonstone, is that from wikipedia or something lol!


----------



## Moonstone

ojo said:


> Lol Shelley, i think  :flrt:
> 
> Moonstone, is that from wikipedia or something lol!


Lol, no, a joke one of our mates just sent to Dred, thing is, I got it....he didn't. :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Hi


----------



## ojo

Moonstone said:


> Lol, no, a joke one of our mates just sent to Dred, thing is, I got it....he didn't. :lol2:


I think i get it, going on past experience, when ive walked into a spiderweb, i flick my arms about like im trying to kill 10 ninja bees :whistling2:


----------



## Moonstone

ojo said:


> I think i get it, going on past experience, when ive walked into a spiderweb, i flick my arms about like im trying to kill 10 ninja bees :whistling2:


:lol2: yep, thats the one.....you get it.

Hi Trootle


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Lol Shelley, i think  :flrt:
> 
> Moonstone, is that from wikipedia or something lol!


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ojo

Moonstone said:


> :lol2: yep, thats the one.....you get it.
> 
> Hi Trootle


HA! Clearly, Dr3d is too cool to act like that when walking into a spider web :notworthy:

Hey Jack, how you doing matey boy


----------



## geckodelta

Moonstone said:


> Lol, no, a joke one of our mates just sent to Dred, thing is, I got it....he didn't. :lol2:


:lol2:
How can he not get it? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
tut tut :whistling2:


----------



## 8and6

ojo said:


> HA! Clearly, Dr3d is too cool to act like that when walking into a spider web :notworthy:


things would be very VERY different if stick insects made webs! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Moonstone said:


> :lol2: yep, thats the one.....you get it.
> 
> Hi Trootle


Hello, how are you?



ojo said:


> HA! Clearly, Dr3d is too cool to act like that when walking into a spider web :notworthy:
> 
> Hey Jack, how you doing matey boy


I'm in the worst mode possible.. My laptop broke last week, fine as I have my iPad but still got a history project to complete without a computer..

So today my phone turns off randomly and can't hold battery for very long.. And my iPad home button doesn't work. Great!

And to top it off, I have to write a 10+ history project by hand.. Can you tell I am having a fantastic day?

Yourself??


----------



## geckodelta

Shelley, do you happen to be in london at the moment? I saw a woman who looked similar to you on the bus today and to top it off she had the stars! I was so tempted to shout shelley and hide but I figured I might look weird :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM

Hi there everyone hope your all well this evening


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Hello, how are you?
> 
> 
> I'm in the worst mode possible.. My laptop broke last week, fine as I have my iPad but still got a history project to complete without a computer..
> 
> So today my phone turns off randomly and can't hold battery for very long.. And my iPad home button doesn't work. Great!
> 
> And to top it off, I have to write a 10+ history project by hand.. Can you tell I am having a fantastic day?
> 
> Yourself??


I hand wrote 20 pages today and a couple of ethograms... with summaries of an observation report added in for good measure, stop moaning  sucks about the tech though


----------



## Moonstone

geckodelta said:


> :lol2:
> How can he not get it? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> tut tut :whistling2:


Lol, I don't know...he sat staring blankly at his phone and asked me.."do you get this?" so I'm near enough wetting myself laughing because I can visualize it.....and he still had no clue. :lol2:



Trootle said:


> Hello, how are you?
> 
> 
> I'm in the worst mode possible.. My laptop broke last week, fine as I have my iPad but still got a history project to complete without a computer..
> 
> So today my phone turns off randomly and can't hold battery for very long.. And my iPad home button doesn't work. Great!
> 
> And to top it off, I have to write a 10+ history project by hand.. Can you tell I am having a fantastic day?
> 
> Yourself??


Not too bad, been fighting a cold and busy at work, but with the weather so nice its been great working outside.  Sorry to hear of your not so good day, had many of them last week. Tomorrow will be better


----------



## JustJack

Moonstone said:


> Lol, I don't know...he sat staring blankly at his phone and asked me.."do you get this?" so I'm near enough wetting myself laughing because I can visualize it.....and he still had no clue. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bad, been fighting a cold and busy at work, but with the weather so nice its been great working outside.  Sorry to hear of your not so good day, had many of them last week. Tomorrow will be better


Tommorow is worse without it even beginning 

And yeah it has been pretty nice weather


----------



## Moonstone

Trootle said:


> *Tommorow is worse without it even beginning*
> 
> And yeah it has been pretty nice weather


Awe, don't like hearing that......I know that feeling.


----------



## AilsaM

I'm hoping to buy myself a G. Pulchra from the spider shop next week and am quite excited, hope they don't sell out before then :lol2:


----------



## ojo

How dare you bring up spiders Ailsa! Spiders have no place here lol

On an unrelated note... i just threw a sandwich up in the air for my dog to catch it... its now stuck on her head...


----------



## AilsaM

ojo said:


> How dare you bring up spiders Ailsa! Spiders have no place here lol
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> On an unrelated note... i just threw a sandwich up in the air for my dog to catch it... its now stuck on her head...
> 
> Aww she wants the sandwich and can't get it:lol2:


 
:2thumb:


----------



## ojo

The worst part was, it was an egg mayonaise sandwhich so it was litterally stuck to her head, until she pawed it off and got egg everywhere...


----------



## AilsaM

ojo said:


> The worst part was, it was an egg mayonaise sandwhich so it was litterally stuck to her head, until she pawed it off and got egg everywhere...


Well who's the daft sod who chucked the sandwich up in the air :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Moonstone said:


> Lol, I don't know...he sat staring blankly at his phone and asked me.."do you get this?" so I'm near enough wetting myself laughing because I can visualize it.....and he still had no clue. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bad, been fighting a cold and busy at work, but with the weather so nice its been great working outside.  Sorry to hear of your not so good day, had many of them last week. Tomorrow will be better


awwww! he's getting a little old :gasp:

I joke of course :whistling2:


----------



## Moonstone

geckodelta said:


> awwww! he's getting a little old :gasp:
> 
> I joke of course :whistling2:


Old? lol, I'm older than him.  I told him it makes up for all the ones that went sailing over my head in the past. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Moonstone said:


> Old? lol, I'm older than him.  I told him it makes up for all the ones that went sailing over my head in the past. :lol2:


I don't even know how old he is :lol2: any ones old compared to me


----------



## lucozade3000

Just found my Ethmostigmus trigonopodus (blue legs) in my living room.
I didn't even know it escaped. It is dead now and i'm GUTTED!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

lucozade3000 said:


> Just found my Ethmostigmus trigonopodus (blue legs) in my living room.
> I didn't even know it escaped. It is dead now and i'm GUTTED!!!


 oh know, mate. that sucks.
i'm not being nasty or anything, but it's lucky you found it, dead.. not alive. you would never have caught it


----------



## AilsaM

lucozade3000 said:


> Just found my Ethmostigmus trigonopodus (blue legs) in my living room.
> I didn't even know it escaped. It is dead now and i'm GUTTED!!!


Aww no am sorry to hear that


----------



## lucozade3000

spinnin_tom said:


> oh know, mate. that sucks.
> i'm not being nasty or anything, but it's lucky you found it, dead.. not alive. you would never have caught it


I Know!
The thing is that my partner added more moss in the tank after a misunderstanding. The height of the substrate was safe, the pede couldn't reach the lid but with the added moss.... you understand.
It was housed in a cricket keeper and that cricket keeper was in a 60X30X30 glass tank with special (extra thin) silicone joints, way smaller than the pede.
It could have been fine but i left the lid of the double tank slightly open, 1 or 2 cm for added ventilation and of course it chose that day to escape.


----------



## Moosey

I still cant believe someone married me!

...I'm not gonna pretend I have any intention of tying this into the existing conversation.


----------



## spinnin_tom

lucozade3000 said:


> I Know!
> The thing is that my partner added more moss in the tank after a misunderstanding. The height of the substrate was safe, the pede couldn't reach the lid but with the added moss.... you understand.
> It was housed in a cricket keeper and that cricket keeper was in a 60X30X30 glass tank with special (extra thin) silicone joints, way smaller than the pede.
> It could have been fine but i left the lid of the double tank slightly open, 1 or 2 cm for added ventilation and of course it chose that day to escape.


damn, i get you. Ah well, any opportunity to get out and they will do so. i had one of those criet keeper type (the green lid faunarium) and one of the vents snapped at some point, leaving a gap maybe 2cm wide. i went to feed my Baja kingsnake and there he is, next to his faunarium, looking at me.. i managed to get him, but he bit me, then himself, then fell over.

it's always a shame to lose something


----------



## lucozade3000

BEFORE










AFTER










Can you spot the difference?

-J


----------



## kris74

lucozade3000 said:


> BEFORE
> 
> image
> 
> AFTER
> 
> image
> 
> Can you spot the difference?
> 
> -J


Aye, one is ugly and the other is really ugly... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Hey guys, sorry to hear about your pede -J 
: victory:


----------



## 118-118

kris74 said:


> Aye, one is ugly and the other is really ugly... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


How can you call this pretty little face ugly?










Look, it want's a kiss.


----------



## kris74

geckodelta said:


> Hey guys, sorry to hear about your pede -J
> : victory:


Bugger, didn't realise it was dead :blush:

Sorry man..





118-118 said:


> How can you call this pretty little face ugly?
> 
> image
> 
> Look, it want's a kiss.



They're just awful looking things. They remind me of the film Star trek 3 The search for spock when a big auld mutant one goes on a rampage and tears of a face or something.. I just can't get away with pedes at all like. 

Saying that someone did have a nice looking yellow pede called Vince a few month ago, don't think I could own one but as far as these beastly mutations go it was pretty nice.


----------



## lucozade3000

kris74 said:


> Bugger, didn't realise it was dead :blush:
> 
> Sorry man..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're just awful looking things. They remind me of the film Star trek 3 The search for spock when a big auld mutant one goes on a rampage and tears of a face or something.. I just can't get away with pedes at all like.
> 
> Saying that someone did have a nice looking yellow pede called Vince a few month ago, don't think I could own one but as far as these beastly mutations go it was pretty nice.


I "liked" your comment! 
No offence caused man 

-J


----------



## 118-118

kris74 said:


> They're just awful looking things. They remind me of the film Star trek 3 The search for spock when a big auld mutant one goes on a rampage and tears of a face or something.. I just can't get away with pedes at all like.
> 
> Saying that someone did have a nice looking yellow pede called Vince a few month ago, don't think I could own one but as far as these beastly mutations go it was pretty nice.


Thought your face went green  the other day when I said I always wanted some but just not practical at the moment, maybe if I bought a 2nd house to house all my pets.


----------



## geckodelta

whats everyone up to?


----------



## Dr3d

geckodelta said:


> whats everyone up to?


 
6' 4" you ??? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3D-F00KixxI&feature=related
and listening to this on 7.1 and a nice 10" sub, strapped up to my pc and amp shoving out 500 watts rms muwhahahahaha

gives me a massage


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> whats everyone up to?


 
would you believe I've been sat watching my spider for ages, she's so fascinating :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Dr3d said:


> 6' 4" you ???
> 
> DJ Tiësto-Power Mix - YouTube
> and listening to this on 7.1 and a nice 10" sub, strapped up to my pc and amp shoving out 500 watts rms muwhahahahaha
> 
> gives me a massage


Try this out Dr3d, always gives me a massage in the car during long journeys  

Chemical Brothers - Bass Test - YouTube


----------



## snasha_d

Loves my mummy big lots!!! She's letting me have a blondi and one more T  she is awesome!!! :flrt:


----------



## 118-118

geckodelta said:


> whats everyone up to?


I'm waiting for my new OBT tank to arrive, tracker says it went on the delivery van at 6.21, still not here :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## snasha_d

118-118 said:


> I'm waiting for my new OBT tank to arrive, tracker says it went on the delivery van at 6.21, still not here :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


:gasp: always takes forever when you're sat waiting  and even longer when you have things planned for the day !!:bash:


----------



## geckodelta

118-118 said:


> I'm waiting for my new OBT tank to arrive, tracker says it went on the delivery van at 6.21, still not here :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


don't you just hate waiting :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Im bored


----------



## 118-118

.........it's still not here. Looks like my mothers getting nowt tomorrow.


----------



## kris74

118-118 said:


> .........it's still not here. Looks like my mothers getting nowt tomorrow.


What, were you gonna give her a cheap komodo faunarium from Swell reptiles you tight git? Heh!


----------



## 118-118

kris74 said:


> What, were you gonna give her a cheap komodo faunarium from Swell reptiles you tight git? Heh!



The OBT or me mother?

Bloody track n trace says it's en route here from boro. I dont think its coming or the vans crashed.11 hours from boro is a bit much even if you have got 6 arms and glow in the dark.


----------



## spinnin_tom

My Theraphosa (can't remember which sp.) shed today.
i feel a bit of a male chicken today, because i flipped it back over when it was on it's back.. i was kicking myself, but she's fine


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> My Theraphosa (can't remember which sp.) shed today.
> i feel a bit of a male chicken today, because i flipped it back over when it was on it's back.. i was kicking myself, but she's fine


what made you flip it over? was it an accident?


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> what made you flip it over? was it an accident?


i thought it was dead. :blush:
so i turned it over to look at it better


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i thought it was dead. :blush:
> so i turned it over to look at it better


oh rough, glad to hear its ok now though : victory:


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> My Theraphosa (can't remember which sp.) shed today.
> i feel a bit of a male chicken today, because i flipped it back over when it was on it's back.. i was kicking myself, but she's fine


Well that was a little daft :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> My Theraphosa (can't remember which sp.) shed today.
> i feel a bit of a male chicken today, because i flipped it back over when it was on it's back.. i was kicking myself, but she's fine


*slams head through desk and into floor*


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> *slams head through desk and into floor*


i completely deserve this
it's even better now


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i completely deserve this
> it's even better now


 
Well as long as the spiders is ok, all you can it learn from the mistake


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> i completely deserve this
> it's even better now


Indeed you do!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Well as long as the spiders is ok, all you can it learn from the mistake


aye, but i can't believe that i forgot that's what they do.
it shed around 2 months ago so i thought it wouldn't molt for a while


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> aye, but i can't believe that i forgot that's what they do.
> it shed around 2 months ago so i thought it wouldn't molt for a while


Oh well, we all make slip ups dude, I'm just glad I will NEVER get to touch my stirmi, that bloody thing would stop mid moult just to try and kill me :shock:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Oh well, we all make slip ups dude, I'm just glad I will NEVER get to touch my stirmi, that bloody thing would stop mid moult just to try and kill me :shock:


lol. have you had yours since spiderling size ?










^there it is :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> lol. have you had yours since spiderling size ?
> 
> image
> 
> ^there it is :flrt:


 Nope, got her as a sub-adult, she was nearly dead when she turned up, 

Then within a matter of 3 hours it was trying to kill me in the face :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Nope, got her as a sub-adult, she was nearly dead when she turned up,
> 
> Then within a matter of 3 hours it was trying to kill me in the face :lol2:


aww, did you get her online ?

sounds like a hellofa lotta fun there :no1:

oh, and i'm getting a california king that apparently tries to strike at your face :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> aww, did you get her online ?
> 
> sounds like a hellofa lotta fun there :no1:
> 
> oh, and i'm getting a california king that apparently tries to strike at your face :flrt:


Nah off a whole saler

Awwww Cali-kings are epic!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Nah off a whole saler
> 
> Awwww Cali-kings are epic!!!


ah, right. that would explain it !

They are indeed. it turns out my baja cape king is actually a hypermelanistic cali, which would explain why he's stupid and bites me :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> ah, right. that would explain it !
> 
> They are indeed. it turns out my baja cape king is actually a hypermelanistic cali, which would explain why he's stupid and bites me :lol2:


its my birthday soon, tempted to get a king rat :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> ah, right. that would explain it !
> 
> They are indeed. it turns out my baja cape king is actually a hypermelanistic cali, which would explain why he's stupid and bites me :lol2:


They are one of the more Special king snakes yes :lol2:

Mine is going through a stage of being a turd and not eating -_-


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> its my birthday soon, tempted to get a king rat :lol2:


YOU BETTA!!
or get a radiated rat.. i want one 




Biggys said:


> They are one of the more Special king snakes yes :lol2:
> 
> Mine is going through a stage of being a turd and not eating -_-


they do that, though. don't they ? like go off food in the winter. he should feed soon ?

they are proper special, but i love both of my kings (the other is an eastern king, he's not retarded)


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> its my birthday soon, tempted to get a king rat :lol2:


 
DUDE!

King rats stink :lol2:

Go for a radiated, they are epic 



spinnin_tom said:


> they do that, though. don't they ? like go off food in the winter. he should feed soon ?
> 
> they are proper special, but i love both of my kings (the other is an eastern king, he's not retarded)


 
Apparently mate, I think mines just all quite ready to get all horny in the spring :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Go for a radiated, they are epic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently mate, I think mines just all quite ready to get all horny in the spring :gasp:


+1 radiated rat

my corns are horny atm.


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> DUDE!
> 
> King rats stink :lol2:
> 
> Go for a radiated, they are epic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently mate, I think mines just all quite ready to get all horny in the spring :gasp:


Yes the stinking goddess :lol2:


spinnin_tom said:


> YOU BETTA!!
> or get a radiated rat.. i want one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they do that, though. don't they ? like go off food in the winter. he should feed soon ?
> 
> they are proper special, but i love both of my kings (the other is an eastern king, he's not retarded)


but king rats are so pretty


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Yes the stinking goddess :lol2:
> 
> but king rats are so pretty


people who "charm" cobras practise on radiated rats


----------



## AilsaM

I managed to coax my new spider onto a folded bit of paper and then onto my hand, held her for a few minutes and then she calmly walked of my hand back into her home, felt so cool holding her.


----------



## snasha_d

Well thats the cupreus rehoused :gasp: was actually really well behaved :notworthy:


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Well thats the cupreus rehoused :gasp: was actually really well behaved :notworthy:


So was my T when I held her, so calm she was, are the curpreus not normally well behaved?


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Well thats the cupreus rehoused :gasp: was actually really well behaved :notworthy:


Evil Tapis


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> So was my T when I held her, so calm she was, are the curpreus not normally well behaved?


I wouldn't recommend handling one :lol2:
They teleport!!! Fast as :censor:



spinnin_tom said:


> Evil Tapis


She's not evil :flrt: (today)


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> I wouldn't recommend handling one :lol2:
> They teleport!!! Fast as :censor:


I know you shouldn't handle them, I just wanted to see what it felt like holding her :blush:


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> I know you shouldn't handle them, I just wanted to see what it felt like holding her :blush:


No I mean handling a cupreus :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> No I mean handling a cupreus :lol2:


Ah right :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

I spent most of today tidying my room and moving tanks setting up new ones, all I managed to achieve was......messing up my room a hell of a lot more :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I spent most of today tidying my room and moving tanks setting up new ones, all I managed to achieve was......messing up my room a hell of a lot more :blush:


haha that's always the case


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I spent most of today tidying my room and moving tanks setting up new ones, all I managed to achieve was......messing up my room a hell of a lot more :blush:


Gutted! I moved my room around all on my own, rehoused some critters, bought some more faunies, baked cupcakes and decorated them, done a load of washing and went to my Nans grave!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I spent most of today tidying my room and moving tanks setting up new ones, all I managed to achieve was......messing up my room a hell of a lot more :blush:


do we get a photo ?

and Tyler, you've got a children's python, yes ?!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Pternochilus chordatus


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> do we get a photo ?
> 
> and Tyler, you've got a children's python, yes ?!


Nope 

And nope I nearly brought a breeding pair of Granites a while back but didn't have viv space at the time


----------



## ojo

Sup home-dogs


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Sup home-dogs


Hello Ian!!!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Hello Ian!!!


for some reason I read that in a strong chinese accent...


----------



## ojo

Cause your racist Callum.

Evening Tyler!!!!! How was everyones weekends?


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Sup home-dogs


Wasssssssup


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Cause your racist Callum.
> 
> Evening Tyler!!!!! How was everyones weekends?


Im not bloody racist! I love everybody... 
lots.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> for some reason I read that in a strong chinese accent...


Huw rery dur yo beee wacist bic boiii!!!!



ojo said:


> Cause your racist Callum.
> 
> Evening Tyler!!!!! How was everyones weekends?


He is 

My weekend has been great thanks dude yours ?



snasha_d said:


> Wasssssssup


Hello!!!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Huw rery dur yo beee wacist bic boiii!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> He is
> 
> My weekend has been great thanks dude yours ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!!!


Pardon?


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Huw rery dur yo beee wacist bic boiii!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> He is
> 
> My weekend has been great thanks dude yours ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!!!


Hi, how's you Ty?


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Hi, how's you Ty?


*ignored*


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> *ignored*


Hi Callum


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Hi Callum


im sensing anger... I'm scared. :lol2:


----------



## ojo

geckodelta said:


> Im not bloody racist! I love everybody...
> lots.


This is why we are friends, opposites attract... i hate everybody... :devil:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Pardon?


 
You're racist.


snasha_d said:


> Hi, how's you Ty?


I'm good thanks Shelley!

How is the blondi doing ? 



geckodelta said:


> *ignored*


^ LOL


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> im sensing anger... I'm scared. :lol2:


No not angry atall Hun


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> This is why we are friends, opposites attract... i hate everybody... :devil:


 I love you man.


Biggys said:


> You're racist.
> 
> 
> I'm good thanks Shelley!
> 
> How is the blondi doing ?
> 
> 
> 
> ^ LOL


I love ginger people, I'm definitely not racist :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> No not angry atall Hun


good..
Hello Shelley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> You're racist.
> 
> 
> I'm good thanks Shelley!
> 
> How is the blondi doing ?
> 
> 
> 
> ^ LOL


Blondi is fine thank you! Wants lots of hugs! And the lil Avic too!! Can't believe who ever it was bought for didnt want it  nice purchase for moi tho thank you! Haha you won't buy ppl spiders as gifts anymore will you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I love ginger people, I'm definitely not racist :whistling2:


 
No it makes you desperate, Even Gingers hate Gingers :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> good..
> Hello Shelley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You ok Hun?


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Blondi is fine thank you! Wants lots of hugs! And the lil Avic too!! Can't believe who ever it was bought for didnt want it  nice purchase for moi tho thank you! Haha you won't buy ppl spiders as gifts anymore will you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah they got told they wern't allowed to have her 

oh well at least she has gone to a good home!!!

Yep I deffinatly won't be lmao, unless they ask fro them!!!


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Yeah they got told they wern't allowed to have her
> 
> oh well at least she has gone to a good home!!!
> 
> Yep I deffinatly won't be lmao, unless they ask fro them!!!


Bless them!! Yes the lil Avic will be looked after


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Bless them!! Yes the lil Avic will be looked after


Aw good to hear 

She is a such a little beaut I wouldn't want her to get neglected


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Aw good to hear
> 
> She is a such a little beaut I wouldn't want her to get neglected


I wouldn't neglect any of my animals


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> I wouldn't neglect any of my animals


I know! thats why i'm happier she went to you!!! :no1:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I know! thats why i'm happier she went to you!!! :no1:


Would she have Been neglected then?


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Would she have Been neglected then?


I doubt it but if she wasnt allowed it god knows what the rents would have done


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I doubt it but if she wasnt allowed it god knows what the rents would have done


That sounds mean  like freezer it maybe?!


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> That sounds mean  like freezer it maybe?!


Yeah or boot on it, or garden


----------



## Biggys

The King baboon nearly tagged me :shock:


----------



## ojo

Ha serves you right for playing tag with a spider lol

Found my P.rufilata inside my P.regalis tank this morning.. that was fun!


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Ha serves you right for playing tag with a spider lol
> 
> Found my P.rufilata inside my P.regalis tank this morning.. that was fun!


I wasn't 

there was a cricket and I nudged it towards her burrow then BOOM!! she ran out got the cricket, I felt her legs brush my finger :gasp:

Dude, how.....just how ? :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Thats why you use tweezers lol or drop the cricket closer to her next time lol

No idea, just found her sitting on the glass with the male still sitting on his web.. weird lol


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Thats why you use tweezers lol or drop the cricket closer to her next time lol
> 
> No idea, just found her sitting on the glass with the male still sitting on his web.. weird lol


But how did it get out of her tank, and into his :lol2:

Yeah but the tweezers were down stairs and I couldn't be bothered to run and get them :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> The King baboon nearly tagged me :shock:


I take it she isn't one you take out for cuddles then :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I take it she isn't one you take out for cuddles then :lol2:


 
Nooooooooo!!!!!! she likes to have a little love nibble :shock:


----------



## ojo

Biggys said:


> But how did it get out of her tank, and into his :lol2:
> 
> Yeah but the tweezers were down stairs and I couldn't be bothered to run and get them :blush:


lazy :censor: lol

No idea, the lid on hers isnt the most secure so im getting duct tape and attacking it with that lol but no idea how she got in with him... his is air tight (if it didnt have ventilation lol)


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> lazy :censor: lol
> 
> No idea, the lid on hers isnt the most secure so im getting duct tape and attacking it with that lol but no idea how she got in with him... his is air tight (if it didnt have ventilation lol)


Yep and proud :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well she obviously needs to be named Houdini :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Nooooooooo!!!!!! she likes to have a little love nibble :shock:


I must admit, when I held mine, it was a sweaty moment lol


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I must admit, when I held mine, it was a sweaty moment lol


You sir are crazy :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Haha, no. it tried to do a runner when I was tubbing it so hands were the quickest option lol

I've held a few species which I wouldn't advise :lol2: but only as a last resort and never usually handle anything.


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Haha, no. it tried to do a runner when I was tubbing it so hands were the quickest option lol
> 
> I've held a few species which I wouldn't advise :lol2: but only as a last resort and never usually handle anything.


Ahhh ok that isn't to bad then 

Worse one I had in my hands was the H. lividum


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Ahhh ok that isn't to bad then
> 
> Worse one I had in my hands was the H. lividum


haha, never held a haplo myself. All the ones I've had in just want to bite my face off :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> haha, never held a haplo myself. All the ones I've had in just want to bite my face off :lol2:


 I didn't want to hold her :lol2:

She ran up the tongs and on my hand, I can well and truly say I squealed like a bitch :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> I didn't want to hold her :lol2:
> 
> She ran up the tongs and on my hand, I can well and truly say I squealed like a bitch :lol2:


Bad idea :lol2:

If you ever need to hold anything, try not to freak out or do any sudden movements. Changes in your heart beat could be felt by the T and end up thinking your something your not ( i.e, lunch ) so just try to be as normal as possible, even if you have something which could put you in hospital in your hands :lol2:

That's my theory, but haven't actually researched to see if it's true lol


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Bad idea :lol2:
> 
> If you ever need to hold anything, try not to freak out or do any sudden movements. Changes in your heart beat could be felt by the T and end up thinking your something your not ( i.e, lunch ) so just try to be as normal as possible, even if you have something which could put you in hospital in your hands :lol2:
> 
> That's my theory, but haven't actually researched to see if it's true lol


Yeah I paniced a little, mainly cos it was still running about and going mad:gasp:

It was a holy :censor: I need some new underwear moment :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Yeah I paniced a little, mainly cos it was still running about and going mad:gasp:
> 
> It was a holy :censor: I need some new underwear moment :blush:


haha, the worst one I've tubbed was a Haplopelma hainanum who must have been the spawn of satan.

The tub she was going in was only just big enough so she decided to stretch her legs and not go in, then rear up and try to multi bite the tub lid and oooh she was just evil lol


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> haha, the worst one I've tubbed was a Haplopelma hainanum who must have been the spawn of satan.
> 
> The tub she was going in was only just big enough so she decided to stretch her legs and not go in, then rear up and try to multi bite the tub lid and oooh she was just evil lol


She just wanted hugs dude 

On another note scorps are fat gits......mine has a cricket in each claw, and one in it's gob..... :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> She just wanted hugs dude
> 
> On another note scorps are fat gits......mine has a cricket in each claw, and one in it's gob..... :lol2:


haha, what is it? P.imperator?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> haha, what is it? P.imperator?


Swammerdami


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Swammerdami


Say no more :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Say no more :lol2:


 :lol2:

It's a funny little bugger, I can't feed it enough, by the time the next feed has come it looks skinny again


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> It's a funny little bugger, I can't feed it enough, by the time the next feed has come it looks skinny again


haha, sounds fun


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> haha, sounds fun


 It is lol the thing is like a frigging waste disposal


----------



## geckodelta

*sneaks in* :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> *sneaks in* :whistling2:


Hi Callum  
how's things with you ?
it's dead in here, so i've not been on much.
i've had nothing to do for the past 4 days since the ethernet cable broke. only have the main pc which is slow as. i've not got ps3 online, so i've been taking the snakes out more often :flrt:

i also took one of them to the church to take some photos today


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> Hi Callum
> how's things with you ?
> it's dead in here, so i've not been on much.
> i've had nothing to do for the past 4 days since the ethernet cable broke. only have the main pc which is slow as. i've not got ps3 online, so i've been taking the snakes out more often :flrt:
> 
> i also took one of them to the church to take some photos today
> 
> image


Hey master tom, Im not too bad thanks  god I hate internet problems :Na_Na_Na_Na: thats a great pic! corns are so underrated.. not many snakes have colours like that.


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Hey master tom, Im not too bad thanks  god I hate internet problems :Na_Na_Na_Na: thats a great pic! corns are so underrated.. not many snakes have colours like that.


i know right ? it actually sucks so much 

corns are easily one of my favourite snakes, there's so much variation.


----------



## The Cookie Monster

Hello


----------



## spinnin_tom

The Cookie Monster said:


> Hello


alright  
welcome to rfuk, seeing as that was your #1 post !!

what inverts and stuff like that have you got ?


----------



## The Cookie Monster

spinnin_tom said:


> alright
> welcome to rfuk, seeing as that was your #1 post !!
> 
> what inverts and stuff like that have you got ?


haha I came in here to ask a question and thought I should say hi :blush:
I keep a few T's 
an A. genic
the obligatory G. rosea
and a GBB
:2thumb:
I would post pics but I lost my camera on a bus :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

The Cookie Monster said:


> haha I came in here to ask a question and thought I should say hi :blush:
> I keep a few T's
> an A. genic
> the obligatory G. rosea
> and a GBB
> :2thumb:
> I would post pics but I lost my camera on a bus :lol2:


haha, cool bunch of spids.
shame you lot your camera though.. i'd probably shoot myself if i lost mine :lol2:


----------



## The Cookie Monster

spinnin_tom said:


> haha, cool bunch of spids.
> shame you lot your camera though.. i'd probably shoot myself if i lost mine :lol2:


mine was only a point and click one I got years ago :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## suspicious minion

*kicks dirt* no one loves a minion *sighs*


----------



## Oderus

suspicious minion said:


> *kicks dirt* no one loves a minion *sighs*


Less school humor trolling and I'm sure people will like your postings, _sage nod_.


----------



## ojo

Oderus said:


> Less school humor trolling and I'm sure people will like your postings, _sage nod_.


Is it bad i have no idea what the OP ment? :bash:


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## ojo

Evening Jack, how you doing mate?


----------



## snasha_d

Hey guys and girls


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Hey guys and girls


Hello there :2thumb:


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Hello there :2thumb:


Hows you?


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Hows you?


Meh been better tbh, how's you?


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Meh been better tbh, how's you?


Why what's up?! 
I've ruined my back again


----------



## The Cookie Monster

Hello : victory:


----------



## JustJack

ojo said:


> Evening Jack, how you doing mate?


I'm good thanks, Ian. Yourself?


----------



## spinnin_tom

The Cookie Monster said:


> Hello : victory:


hello cookie monster

hi everybody else i like :lol2:


----------



## The Cookie Monster

spinnin_tom said:


> hello cookie monster
> 
> hi everybody else i like :lol2:


:lol2: you ok?


----------



## The Cookie Monster

by the way whats everyones names? I hate using usernames :blush:


----------



## ojo

Im fine cheers mate, been upto much? smuggling anymore T's in the house? :lol:

Hey Tom, answered purely out of politness, i know you dont like me haha

Hey cookie-monster, may names Ian mate


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Why what's up?!
> I've ruined my back again


Just loads of stuff on my mind and really worried about my mum


----------



## The Cookie Monster

ojo said:


> Im fine cheers mate, been upto much? smuggling anymore T's in the house? :lol:
> 
> Hey Tom, answered purely out of politness, i know you dont like me haha
> 
> Hey cookie-monster, may names Ian mate


Hello Ian! good day?


----------



## JustJack

ojo said:


> Im fine cheers mate, been upto much? smuggling anymore T's in the house? :lol:
> 
> Hey Tom, answered purely out of politness, i know you dont like me haha
> 
> Hey cookie-monster, may names Ian mate


Haha :lol2:

I havnt been up to much, took a few critters (snake, tortoises, frogs, G.Pulchripes and mantis) into the nursery my mum helps at at all the kids loved it  had a good look and hold/touch of some of them  

You?

And Tom is referring to me in the 'no-likey' comment


----------



## spinnin_tom

The Cookie Monster said:


> by the way whats everyones names? I hate using usernames :blush:


i'm tom, believe it or not.



ojo said:


> Im fine cheers mate, been upto much? smuggling anymore T's in the house? :lol:
> 
> Hey Tom, answered purely out of politness, i know you dont like me haha
> 
> Hey cookie-monster, may names Ian mate


i like you ian :whip:

you allright?


----------



## AilsaM

The Cookie Monster said:


> by the way whats everyones names? I hate using usernames :blush:


Mines is *points up there* Ailsa :2thumb:


----------



## The Cookie Monster

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm tom, believe it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> i like you ian :whip:
> 
> you allright?


never would have guessed  you ok? : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom

The Cookie Monster said:


> never would have guessed  you ok? : victory:


haha, i'm fine thanks.

do you keep inverts only or do you have other pets ? :notworthy:


----------



## The Cookie Monster

AilsaM said:


> Mines is *points up there* Ailsa :2thumb:


Hello :2thumb: thats a nice name


----------



## AilsaM

The Cookie Monster said:


> Hello :2thumb: thats a nice name


Aww thank you :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i found something on fod, called "Transgenders: Pakistan's open secret"


----------



## The Cookie Monster

spinnin_tom said:


> i found something on fod, called "Transgenders: Pakistan's open secret"


I might give that a miss :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

The Cookie Monster said:


> I might give that a miss :Na_Na_Na_Na:


it's actually horrible.
they're like saying they should be accepted as women :gasp:

most of 'em sound like blokes lol

moving on


----------



## The Cookie Monster

spinnin_tom said:


> it's actually horrible.
> they're like saying they should be accepted as women :gasp:
> 
> most of 'em sound like blokes lol
> 
> moving on


haha :lol2: tempted to watch out of curiosity :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM

Ok so am just a wee bit excited about this, am buying my G. Pulchra tomorrow :jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:


----------



## The Cookie Monster

AilsaM said:


> Ok so am just a wee bit excited about this, am buying my G. Pulchra tomorrow :jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:


just a wee bit excited huh? :whistling2:

lovely spiders 

is it a sling?


----------



## AilsaM

The Cookie Monster said:


> just a wee bit excited huh? :whistling2:
> 
> lovely spiders
> 
> is it a sling?


No mega excited, can't you tell :jump::jump::jump::jump:

It's a sub adult am buying :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Ok so am just a wee bit excited about this, am buying my G. Pulchra tomorrow :jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:


YAY

ailsa, i like too many of your posts.

everybodies' posts, actually


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> YAY
> 
> ailsa, i like too many of your posts.
> 
> everybodies' posts, actually


 
:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## The Cookie Monster

AilsaM said:


> No mega excited, can't you tell :jump::jump::jump::jump:
> 
> It's a sub adult am buying :flrt:


ahh good! they are pretty slow growers :Na_Na_Na_Na:


spinnin_tom said:


> YAY
> 
> ailsa, i like too many of your posts.
> 
> everybodies' posts, actually


feel free to like mine :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> hello cookie monster
> 
> hi everybody else i like :lol2:


Hi Tom how's you?



The Cookie Monster said:


> by the way whats everyones names? I hate using usernames :blush:


I'm Shelley 


ojo said:


> Im fine cheers mate, been upto much? smuggling anymore T's in the house? :lol:
> 
> Hey Tom, answered purely out of politness, i know you dont like me haha
> 
> Hey cookie-monster, may names Ian mate


was this aimed at me and my smuggling?! 
If not hi Ian :flrt:


AilsaM said:


> Just loads of stuff on my mind and really worried about my mum


Aww bless ya Hun that's :censor:


----------



## spinnin_tom

The Cookie Monster said:


> feel free to like mine :whistling2:


Okay :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM

The Cookie Monster said:


> ahh good! they are pretty slow growers :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I know :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## The Cookie Monster

snasha_d said:


> Hi Tom how's you?
> 
> 
> I'm Shelley
> 
> was this aimed at me and my smuggling?!
> If not hi Ian :flrt:
> 
> Aww bless ya Hun that's :censor:


Hello Shelley : victory:



spinnin_tom said:


> Okay :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I feel loved :whistling2:


AilsaM said:


> I know :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Hi Tom how's you?


Hi Shelley  

i'm no too bad thanks !

you okay ?

it's only a week 'til i go to Berlin, and i've still not found any zoos or big pet shops that i can go to


----------



## ojo

Whats your name cookie-monster?

Im not bad everyone cheers (was away so had to reply to you all lol)


----------



## The Cookie Monster

ojo said:


> Whats your name cookie-monster?
> 
> Im not bad everyone cheers (was away so had to reply to you all lol)


I am James :2thumb:


----------



## snasha_d

The Cookie Monster said:


> Hello Shelley : victory:
> 
> 
> I feel loved :whistling2:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


Hi what's your name Hun? 



spinnin_tom said:


> Hi Shelley
> 
> i'm no too bad thanks !
> 
> you okay ?
> 
> it's only a week 'til i go to Berlin, and i've still not found any zoos or big pet shops that i can go to


I'm good ta you ??

Surely there's atleast one zoo there!!! Just don't steal any animals!!!


----------



## ojo

His name is James Shelley jeeso get with the program :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> I'm good ta you ??
> 
> Surely there's atleast one zoo there!!! Just don't steal any animals!!!


lol, i'm okay:2thumb:

if they have any little snakes, i'm sure one would go un-noticed in my check in bag lol


----------



## The Cookie Monster

snasha_d said:


> Hi what's your name Hun?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good ta you ??
> 
> Surely there's atleast one zoo there!!! Just don't steal any animals!!!


My name is James :2thumb:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> His name is James Shelley jeeso get with the program :lol:


Shut up Ian haha I couldnt be bothered to read past posts :blush:


----------



## The Cookie Monster

snasha_d said:


> Shut up Ian haha I couldnt be bothered to read past posts :blush:


:lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> Hi Shelley
> 
> i'm no too bad thanks !
> 
> you okay ?
> 
> it's only a week 'til i go to Berlin, and i've still not found any zoos or big pet shops that i can go to


you telling me you haven't heard of Berlin Zoo?


----------



## callum b

Tom Berlin Zoo is without a doubt one of the best zoos I have ever been to. Their aquarium and reptile house is awesome!!!!

They've got so many rare fish. Lot's of huge Amazon stuff like Arapaima, rays etc. The displays are all awesome with it being a German zoo lol.


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> you telling me you haven't heard of Berlin Zoo?





callum b said:


> Tom Berlin Zoo is without a doubt one of the best zoos I have ever been to. Their aquarium and reptile house is awesome!!!!
> 
> They've got so many rare fish. Lot's of huge Amazon stuff like Arapaima, rays etc. The displays are all awesome with it being a German zoo lol.


guess where i'm going then ?
thanks Jake & callum, i'd never hear of Berlin zoo before


----------



## callum b

You'll love it there man. I nearly cried when I was went as my camera ran out of battery when I got to the aquarium and reptile house :-( lol.

There's also another aquarium/sea life centre in the city and also another zoo park type thing with large mammals in the Tiergarten I think.

Plus Berlin is just a great city anyway.


----------



## snasha_d

The Cookie Monster said:


> My name is James :2thumb:


Hi James, thank you for writing your name again :notworthy:


----------



## The Cookie Monster

snasha_d said:


> Hi James, thank you for writing your name again :notworthy:


I aim to please :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

The Cookie Monster said:


> I aim to please :Na_Na_Na_Na:


So can I have a Million pound please???


----------



## The Cookie Monster

snasha_d said:


> So can I have a Million pound please???


errm... maybe. 
:whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

The Cookie Monster said:


> errm... maybe.
> :whistling2:


I'll take that as a no then! The aim to please thing is all a lie :whip:

So what creatures you got? (sorry if its already been asked)


----------



## spinnin_tom

callum b said:


> You'll love it there man. I nearly cried when I was went as my camera ran out of battery when I got to the aquarium and reptile house :-( lol.
> 
> There's also another aquarium/sea life centre in the city and also another zoo park type thing with large mammals in the Tiergarten I think.
> 
> Plus Berlin is just a great city anyway.


yah, i bet that was a downer 
i'm hoping i have time
what it is, is i'm going with school, but staying with a german family. going to a language school in the morning then doing whatever you want in the afternoon :mf_dribble:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> yah, i bet that was a downer
> i'm hoping i have time
> what it is, is i'm going with school, but staying with a german family. going to a language school in the morning then doing whatever you want in the afternoon :mf_dribble:


There's also AquaDom & Sea Life, Tom

*official* AquaDom & SEA LIFE Berlin - buy online!

Plus other things like erm, the wall :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

I need cheering up


----------



## fatbloke

Evening all


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> I need cheering up


Eat snickers :no1: They make everything better!! 

You worried about your mum still hun?


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Eat snickers :no1: They make everything better!!
> 
> You worried about your mum still hun?


Yeah I am, it's making me quite upset, nearly lost her once and I couldn't go through that again.


----------



## snasha_d

fatbloke said:


> Evening all


Evening 



AilsaM said:


> Yeah I am, it's making me quite upset, nearly lost her once and I couldn't go through that again.


That is rubbish hun! I hope everything gets better for you soon!


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Evening
> 
> 
> 
> That is rubbish hun! I hope everything gets better for you soon!


Me too, thank you!


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Me too, thank you!


sending hugs!


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> sending hugs!


Thank you kindly!


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> There's also AquaDom & Sea Life, Tom
> 
> *official* AquaDom & SEA LIFE Berlin - buy online!
> 
> Plus other things like erm, the wall :lol2:


cool. thanks Jake. i think i'll only have time for one though.
we're spending a day riding round all of the sights in berlin, on bikes lol



AilsaM said:


> I need cheering up


*passes ian virtual beer* ??



fatbloke said:


> Evening all


HELLO !


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> cool. thanks Jake. i think i'll only have time for one though.
> we're spending a day riding round all of the sights in berlin, on bikes lol
> 
> 
> 
> *passes ian virtual beer* ??
> 
> 
> 
> HELLO !


ah, shame, but the zoo should be your best bet 

Try sending Ailsa that beer, not ian :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

snowgoose said:


> ah, shame, but the zoo should be your best bet
> 
> Try sending Ailsa that beer, not ian :lol2:


 
If he makes a pint of guiness I'll be quite happy :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> If he makes a pint of guiness I'll be quite happy :lol2:


virtual Guinness
*THROWS


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> virtual Guinness
> *THROWS


Don't throw it you muppet, I don't want to be wearing my pint of guiness :bash:


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Don't throw it you muppet, I don't want to be wearing my pint of guiness :bash:


it was in a sippy cup


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> it was in a sippy cup


 
bloody cheek, sippy cup :gasp: I might be older than you but I aint that old, here have a *virtual slap* :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

woah people calm down hahaha


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> bloody cheek, sippy cup :gasp: I might be older than you but I aint that old, here have a *virtual slap* :Na_Na_Na_Na:


eek.
*hides 



snasha_d said:


> woah people calm down hahaha


:Na_Na_Na_Na: i don't do calm


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> woah people calm down hahaha


Tom started it :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> eek. *hides


That's right go hide :lol2:

Sippy cup, pfft :lol2::lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> eek.
> *hides
> 
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na: i don't do calm





AilsaM said:


> Tom started it :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right go hide :lol2:
> 
> Sippy cup, pfft :lol2::lol2:


 
OK round 2 I'm getting back out the argument :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Tom started it :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right go hide :lol2:
> 
> Sippy cup, pfft :lol2::lol2:


there's like nothing i can say that won't make this worse

*stops digging hole


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> there's like nothing i can say that won't make this worse
> 
> *stops digging hole


 
*hands Tom a shovel*
:lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> OK round 2 I'm getting back out the argument :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Shush am only winding him up lol


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> *hands Tom a shovel*
> :lol2:


I'd give him a spoon it takes longer :lol2:



AilsaM said:


> Shush am only winding him up lol


He loves to be annoyed :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> I'd give him a spoon it takes longer :lol2:


Ok takes away Tom's shovel and gives him a little tea spoon :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Ok takes away Tom's shovel and gives him a little tea spoon :lol2:


 :no1:


----------



## AilsaM

Would one of those cereal containers be too big for a grown on sling?


----------



## JurassicParking

So ive got super old Godzilla bed sheets on right now. Swish.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Wotcha all.... What's the craic then?


----------



## AilsaM

Morning, I've just ordered my G. Pulchra :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Morning!!!

I have a Ruby eyed lavender cali, a desert king, a speckled king and a Carolina corn arriving today!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Morning!!!
> 
> I have a Ruby eyed lavender cali, a desert king, a speckled king and a Carolina corn arriving today!!!!!!!!!!


 
Wow lucky you, lovely snakes :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Wow lucky you, lovely snakes :flrt:


 Not for me : victory:

I just ordered them for someone a\nd am holding them till they pick them up


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Not for me : victory:
> 
> I just ordered them for someone a\nd am holding them till they pick them up


 
Ah right


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Ah right


At least I get to keep them for a few days!!! mwuahahaahahah


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> At least I get to keep them for a few days!!! mwuahahaahahah


 
Now Tyler remember to give them the snakes and not keep them! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Now Tyler remember to give them the snakes and not keep them! :lol2:


I will!!, well I sort of have to, they know where I live :lol:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> I will!!, well I sort of have to, they know where I live :lol:


Well good, wouldn't want them raiding your house for them :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Well good, wouldn't want them raiding your house for them :lol2:


Neither would I :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I'm going to be getting a Mangrove cat snake soon though 



^ one of these


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Neither would I :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I'm going to be getting a Mangrove cat snake soon though
> 
> [URL="http://www.dreamstime.com/attacking-mangrove-snake-thumb15383426.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> ^ one of these


Oh pretty snake


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Oh pretty snake


Pretty, angry, venomous and generally crazy :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Pretty, angry, venomous and generally crazy :lol2:


Nice combination, how venomous are they?


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Nice combination, how venomous are they?


Not kill you, but vommitting swollen area, fever etc


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Not kill you, but vommitting swollen area, fever etc


Best be careful you don't get bitten then


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Best be careful you don't get bitten then


I will try 

they are rear fang venomous, but not right right to the back lmao


----------



## Biggys

People get confused when sentences dont end the way they think﻿ it potato.





Yeah I'm bored


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I will try
> 
> they are rear fang venomous, but not right right to the back lmao


These guys are :censor: to keep :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> These guys are :censor: to keep :lol2:


 Why are they :censor: to keep ? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Why are they :censor: to keep ? :lol2:


 cause they themselfs are :censor: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> cause they themselfs are :censor: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I know! it's great! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Everything that can go wrong today has......The computer is luckly it can still work tbh -_-


----------



## ojo

Biggys said:


> Everything that can go wrong today has......The computer is luckly it can still work tbh -_-


Wasn't the sex change successful then?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> cause they themselfs are :censor: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I hear that handling them after lights out is a bad idea.... they hunt at dusk/night and become very food orientated.


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Wasn't the sex change successful then?


 
As funny as this is, today has been a bloody pain in the arse :lol2:

*waits for gay joke*

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Morning!!!
> 
> I have a Ruby eyed lavender cali, a desert king, a speckled king and a Carolina corn arriving today!!!!!!!!!!


just keep them :lol2:

speckled kings are where it's at


----------



## AilsaM

Just got home to find an email saying TSS have sent out my G. Pulchra for delivery tomorrow, can't wait to see her :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Just got home to find an email saying TSS have sent out my G. Pulchra for delivery tomorrow, can't wait to see her :flrt:


yay

and tyler, which species/sub is the mangrove?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> yay
> 
> and tyler, which species/sub is the mangrove?


Boiga dendrophila melanota :no1:


----------



## snasha_d

Hey everyone


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Boiga dendrophila melanota :no1:


awesome. watch yourself with it :devil:



snasha_d said:


> Hey everyone


hey shelley


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> awesome. watch yourself with it :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> hey shelley


Hey Tom


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Hey everyone


Hiya


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Hiya


Hey :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Hey :2thumb:


How's you? :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> How's you? :flrt:


Annoyed haha but I'll be better once my mates cooked my dinner :flrt:

How's you? How's your mum doing?


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Annoyed haha but I'll be better once my mates cooked my dinner :flrt:
> 
> How's you? How's your mum doing?


Knackered and got sore feet, no change with my mum


----------



## spinnin_tom

Hi guys.
does anybody know what sort of prices for-
a 3cm Heterometrus mysorensis
a 7.5cm Brachypelma smithi
2 2.5cm Pternochilus murinus
a 2.5cm psalmopoeus irminia
a 2cm A****hoscurria geniculata
a 2.5cm Lasiodora parahybana
and a 12.5cm Nhandu chromatus

thanks :no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom

it's not A****hoscurria lol.. it censored it so i thought something was up :L
Acanthoscurria * lol


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Knackered and got sore feet, no change with my mum


Aww Hun that's crap  Chin up


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Aww Hun that's crap  Chin up


Ach am trying to  my G. Pulchra arriving tomorrow is cheering me up, just finished sorting her home for her.


----------



## The Cookie Monster

Hello : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom

hello everybody !

hey ailsa, at least you've got that to look forward too  
got any photos of the setup ?!

anybody looking for some new spiders check out my latest thread  : victory:


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> hello everybody !
> 
> hey ailsa, at least you've got that to look forward too
> got any photos of the setup ?!
> 
> anybody looking for some new spiders check out my latest thread  : victory:


No can't take pics as my digi camera has gone and died on me, don't have camera on my mobile as that died too a few weeks ago :lol2:
Am quite chuffed with her set up though, she's got 2 hides, a plant and a nice flat stone in the middle


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Ach am trying to  my G. Pulchra arriving tomorrow is cheering me up, just finished sorting her home for her.


Atleast you got the T to look foward too :2thumb:



The Cookie Monster said:


> Hello : victory:


Hi


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Atleast you got the T to look foward too :2thumb:


Yeah I know


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Yeah I know


You need a new cam to get pics up of her tho


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> You need a new cam to get pics up of her tho


Oh I know I can't believe my camera has died on me, how dare it die on me, damn you bloody camera :devil:


----------



## lucozade3000

The Cookie Monster said:


> Hello : victory:


Hay there!
Welcome to the Forum!

-J


----------



## The Cookie Monster

lucozade3000 said:


> Hay there!
> Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> -J


Why thank you  how are you?


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Oh I know I can't believe my camera has died on me, how dare it die on me, damn you bloody camera :devil:


Throw it against a wall it may well work after:whistling2:


----------



## lucozade3000

snasha_d said:


> Throw it against a wall it may well work after:whistling2:


I always do that!
OK, it never works but then i feel Sooooo much better!

-J


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Throw it against a wall it may well work after:whistling2:


Nah it's totally goosed, need a new one :devil:


----------



## snasha_d

lucozade3000 said:


> I always do that!
> OK, it never works but then i feel Sooooo much better!
> 
> -J


I get the same feeling :2thumb:


----------



## lucozade3000

snasha_d said:


> I get the same feeling :2thumb:


We have a problem.

-J


----------



## AilsaM

So, no camera means I can't post pics of my new girly


----------



## JustJack

Hi


----------



## spinnin_tom

Yay, i'm a little bit closer to affording a radiated rat now


----------



## snasha_d

lucozade3000 said:


> We have a problem.
> 
> -J


No we dont, it's all the others


----------



## lucozade3000

spinnin_tom said:


> Yay, i'm a little bit closer to affording a radiated rat now


From Tchernobyl?

-J


----------



## spinnin_tom

lucozade3000 said:


> From Tchernobyl?
> 
> -J


i'm not sure :lol2:
callum told me about them  !


----------



## callum b

Hello 

Tom, you should get one of these instead.........










Haha, not really. I'm just desperate to show off my pics of the adders I have been finding as it's the first year I've actually managed to spot some lol.


----------



## lucozade3000

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm not sure :lol2:
> callum told me about them  !


Google "Tchernobyl nuclear disaster"...
I was picturing a giant 6ft man eating glowing rat...

-J


----------



## spinnin_tom

callum b said:


> Hello
> 
> Tom, you should get one of these instead.........
> 
> image
> 
> Haha, not really. I'm just desperate to show off my pics of the adders I have been finding as it's the first year I've actually managed to spot some lol.



i wish.
that is an absolutely amazing photo and a nice adder. is that one melanistic ? :L


lucozade3000 said:


> Google "Tchernobyl nuclear disaster"...
> I was picturing a giant 6ft man eating glowing rat...
> 
> -J


oh lol. 
i'm so stoopid


----------



## callum b

Cheers dude. No I wish, it's a male in need of a shed by the looks of it.


----------



## spinnin_tom

callum b said:


> Cheers dude. No I wish, it's a male in need of a shed by the looks of it.


so it is.
imagine that freshly shed ?
bet he's a looker !!


----------



## AilsaM

callum b said:


> Hello
> 
> Tom, you should get one of these instead.........
> 
> image
> 
> Haha, not really. I'm just desperate to show off my pics of the adders I have been finding as it's the first year I've actually managed to spot some lol.


Adders are just stunning, I know a few great places for adders and grass snakes and with all this sun you can see them basking, as long as you've got a good eye for spotting them lol


----------



## callum b

Yep, I love them. I found about 15 on Monday  was so chuffed. I keep wagging uni to go up and spot them. I could stare at adders all day haha.

Grass snakes are my next challenge.


----------



## Biggys

had to have a ready meal for tea.......thought I found a bit of plastic in my dinner., then noticed it was the "meat" like substance..... :|


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> had to have a ready meal for tea.......thought I found a bit of plastic in my dinner., then noticed it was the "meat" like substance..... :|


*QUORN?*

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> *QUORN?*
> 
> :lol2:


Dude......I'm a fat shite, I haven't eaten quorn, and I have vowed to never eat it, I think this is like lamb that is more like lamb leather it's minging


----------



## snowgoose

haha, I tried it once cos my sister is a strange one and won't eat tender meat and would rather get something and try to make it taste like meat lol

It's rank. I spat it out, went home, and cooked a steak


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> haha, I tried it once cos my sister is a strange one and won't eat tender meat and would rather get something and try to make it taste like meat lol
> 
> It's rank. I spat it out, went home, and cooked a steak


 
^ see this is how it's meant to be


"I'm a vegitarian" = I don't want to eat meat.


So why eat something that is meant to replicate meat you backwards mind numbingly mentally challenged tit!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> ^ see this is how it's meant to be
> 
> 
> "I'm a vegitarian" = I don't want to eat meat.
> 
> 
> So why eat something that is meant to replicate meat you backwards mind numbingly mentally challenged tit!!!!!!! :devil:


I just give up on them lol


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I just give up on them lol


Know what I'm gunna do.....


I'm going to slap a veggie in the face with a salami, while dressed as a steak flailing a string of sausages.......



Now where is callum :hmm:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Oh yeah. Callum is a weirdo veggie lol.
Quorn mince is nice. Real mince is way better.


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Know what I'm gunna do.....
> 
> 
> I'm going to slap a veggie in the face with a salami, while dressed as a steak flailing a string of sausages.......
> 
> 
> 
> Now where is callum :hmm:


You're mean :no1:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> Oh yeah. Callum is a weirdo veggie lol.
> *Quorn mince is nice.* Real mince is way better.


No.....GET OUT NOW!!!!!!!



snasha_d said:


> You're mean :no1:


I am, but I'm loveable with it :flrt::lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> No.....GET OUT NOW!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am, but I'm loveable with it :flrt::lol2:


:hmm: nah


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> Oh yeah. Callum is a weirdo veggie lol.
> Quorn mince is nice. Real mince is way better.


How can you even make a comparison between the two? :whip:


----------



## AilsaM

I filled up my New Rivers water dish and she just came over to the dish and sat there, never budged even when I put a bit too much in it.


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> :hmm: nah


That's what my mum said 



snowgoose said:


> How can you even make a comparison between the two? :whip:


I know!!!!

that is like comparing murder to a play fight :gasp:



AilsaM said:


> I filled up my New Rivers water dish and she just came over to the dish and sat there, never budged even when I put a bit too much in it.


JOIN IN OUR VEGGIE DEBATE!!!!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> How can you even make a comparison between the two? :whip:


I don't know. I just like it



AilsaM said:


> I filled up my New Rivers water dish and she just came over to the dish and sat there, never budged even when I put a bit too much in it.


Cool


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> That's what my mum said
> 
> 
> 
> I know!!!!
> 
> that is like comparing murder to a play fight :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> JOIN IN OUR VEGGIE DEBATE!!!!!!


Mmmmm venison mince


----------



## ojo

Vegitarians should be shot, end of argument.

Hows everyone doing


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Mmmmm venison mince


You sir......know where it's at!!!!!!!!


In the summer I do Venison burgers, kebabs, sausages lots


----------



## AilsaM

ojo said:


> Vegitarians should be shot, end of argument.
> 
> Hows everyone doing


Nothing wrong with veggies :whip: and am fine thanks


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Vegitarians should be shot, end of argument.
> 
> Hows everyone doing


With bullets made of a meat product ?


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> You sir......know where it's at!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> In the summer I do Venison burgers, kebabs, sausages lots


make meatballs  and a home made spicy tomato sauce  Goes down a treat :no1:


----------



## snasha_d

Tyler now I want a BBQ


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Nothing wrong with veggies :whip: and am fine thanks





snowgoose said:


> make meatballs  and a home made spicy tomato sauce  Goes down a treat :no1:


I don't really like tomato(ey) sauces :blush:

But roast venison fillet will go down just as well


----------



## ojo

Dont be daft Tyler, they would only make a mess of their clothes! 

Venison hamburgers with a hole in the middle (use the hole blanks in pasta) for a nice sun rippened tomato, finely chopped jalapenio and garlic relish, topped with lettuce and cheese!

Whos up for a meet were we all just eat bambi?


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Tyler now I want a BBQ


I'm sorry 

Ooo depending on the weather I might have a small BBQ tomorrow :hmm:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I'm sorry
> 
> Ooo depending on the weather I might have a small BBQ tomorrow :hmm:


 that's not fair!! Beans on toast for me!!! Although it's meant to be around 19


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Dont be daft Tyler, they would only make a mess of their clothes!
> 
> Venison hamburgers with a hole in the middle (use the hole blanks in pasta) for a nice sun rippened tomato, finely chopped jalapenio and garlic relish, topped with lettuce and cheese!
> 
> Whos up for a meet were we all just eat bambi?


Carved bone or something 

That sounds epic 


I'm up for that!!!!!


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> that's not fair!! Beans on toast for me!!! Although it's meant to be around 19


Ooo deffo BBQ then, I will have to get some bits and bobos first though :hmm:


----------



## ojo

Biggys said:


> *Carved bone or something *
> 
> That sounds epic
> 
> 
> I'm up for that!!!!!


Now that could work lol :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Ooo deffo BBQ then, I will have to get some bits and bobos first though :hmm:


Burgers!! They're always a winner and chicken!!! And ketchup is a must at any BBQ!!!! And salad!!!!


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Burgers!! They're always a winner and chicken!!! And ketchup is a must at any BBQ!!!! And salad!!!!


Well I have salad, and the new ketchup : victory:

so just need to get the meat really, I have bangers, just need burgers and chicken then!!


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Well I have salad, and the new ketchup : victory:
> 
> so just need to get the meat really, I have bangers, just need burgers and chicken then!!


And sausages!!! 

Right thats it my house is subjected to bbq tomo


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> And* sausages!!! *
> 
> Right thats it my house is subjected to bbq tomo


That is what I meant by bangers :blush:

So is mine!!!! can't wait :blush:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> That is what I meant by bangers :blush:
> 
> So is mine!!!! can't wait :blush:


OK i shall be honest i didnt read it properly :bash: my house mate is distracting me by making me watch hunky men on TV :blush:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> OK i shall be honest i didnt read it properly :bash: my house mate is distracting me by making me watch hunky men on TV :blush:


:lol2:

what you watching?


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> what you watching?


 
Erm fast five ??????? i think!! I am not paying attention to that bit :blush:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Erm fast five ??????? i think!! I am not paying attention to that bit :blush:


No? :lol2:

Just drooling over the dudes :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> No? :lol2:
> 
> Just drooling over the dudes :lol2:


Maybe :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Maybe :whistling2:


Thats a yes then 

Right I am off to lay my head on something comfy!!!

Night Night :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Thats a yes then
> 
> Right I am off to lay my head on something comfy!!!
> 
> Night Night :flrt:


Night hun :flrt:


----------



## AilsaM

Patiently waiting on the postie with my new spider, no doubt he'll take ages like he did the last time, hurry up postie :devil:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Patiently waiting on the postie with my new spider, no doubt he'll take ages like he did the last time, hurry up postie :devil:


I just had two more snakes arrive!!!!!!!


The ruby eyed lavender which is gorgeous!! :flrt:

And a little desert, Now called Devil worm because all the little git has done is bitten me, musked on my and tried striking at my face :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> I just had two more snakes arrive!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> The ruby eyed lavender which is gorgeous!! :flrt:
> 
> And a little desert, Now called Devil worm because all the little git has done is bitten me, musked on my and tried striking at my face :lol2:


Aww little love bites he's giving you :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Aww little love bites he's giving you :lol2:


He was chewing on my finger tips :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> He was chewing on my finger tips :lol2:


Aww bless him he must've thought you tasted nice :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Aww bless him he must've thought you tasted nice :lol2:


Not at all :lol2:

He was hissing well trying to. he sounded like a mouse farting, striking and musked my T shirt -_-


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Not at all :lol2:
> 
> He was hissing well trying to. he sounded like a mouse farting, striking and musked my T shirt -_-


Aww he wasn't amused then, haha mouse farting hiss, only my hoggie and my boa have hissed at me so far lol


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Aww he wasn't amused then, haha mouse farting hiss, only my hoggie and my boa have hissed at me so far lol


My burm hisses at me on a daily basis, but they are quite a vocal snake tbh, she is nice as pie once she comes out of ther viv


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> My burm hisses at me on a daily basis, but they are quite a vocal snake tbh, she is nice as pie once she comes out of ther viv


Same as my hoggie, she's got one hell of a bi polar attitude but once out she's as good as gold, am wondering if she'll calm down or get grumpier as she gets older


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I just had two more snakes arrive!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> The ruby eyed lavender which is gorgeous!! :flrt:
> 
> And a little desert, Now called Devil worm because all the little git has done is bitten me, musked on my and tried striking at my face :lol2:


You will need to be tres careful with your b.d.melanota mate... They tend to be pretty bitey.

On the plus side they do have very distinctive and easy to read threat posture. 

Could be a good idea to work on restraint techniques on the King...


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Same as my hoggie, she's got one hell of a bi polar attitude but once out she's as good as gold, am wondering if she'll calm down or get grumpier as she gets older


get grumpier :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> get grumpier :lol2:


she's funny when she's grumpy, just topping up her water sets her off :lol2:


----------



## babyjo84

Posty been yet ailsa?

On teh interwebz using Tapatalkz!


----------



## AilsaM

babyjo84 said:


> Posty been yet ailsa?
> 
> On teh interwebz using Tapatalkz!


No he's taking his bloody time :devil:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> You will need to be tres careful with your b.d.melanota mate... They tend to be pretty bitey.


I will be careful mate!!!



Lord Vetinari said:


> On the plus side they do have very distinctive and easy to read threat posture.


This is why I like them tbh, i do like fiesty snakes!



Lord Vetinari said:


> Could be a good idea to work on restraint techniques on the King...


I think it's just cos its a hatchling mate


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I will be careful mate!!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I like them tbh, i do like fiesty snakes!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's just cos its a hatchling mate


 
I find the fore finger round the throat and thumb behind the head (a la snake milking) a good approach.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> I find the fore finger round the throat and thumb behind the head (a la snake milking) a good approach.


I cant do that to a hatching king


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I cant do that to a hatching king


why not? you dont apply pressure at all, you just restrain.


----------



## AilsaM

Yay the postie had been with my G. Pulchra :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

I like nippy snakes too, it keeps you on your toes and with the smaller snakes it isn't really a big problem, obviously I wouldn't appreciate a nippy female retic for example :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

somebody say something, tom can I call you yet? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> somebody say something, tom can I call you yet? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


just rang you 
no answer


----------



## spinnin_tom

YAY

getting a radiated rat


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> YAY
> 
> getting a radiated rat


Fingers crossed! haha


----------



## snowgoose




----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> image


Thats excellent! seriously impressed with that mate.


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> Thats excellent! seriously impressed with that mate.


haha, cheers dude, 

Here's the original incase your interested 










But, do you actually know who he is? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> haha, cheers dude,
> 
> Here's the original incase your interested
> 
> image
> 
> But, do you actually know who he is? :lol2:


I have no clue who he is? sting? is that it? :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> I have no clue who he is? sting? is that it? :lol2:


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaa



NO

This is sting;









My image is Nikki Sixx

If you don't know who he is just by his name, then I think you need to use google :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaa
> 
> 
> 
> NO
> 
> This is sting;
> image
> 
> My image is Nikki Sixx
> 
> If you don't know who he is just by his name, then I think you need to use google :lol2:


I have no idea who these people are, I think they are too old for me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> I have no idea who these people are, I think they are too old for me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


lol you have no idea who sting is, yet you guessed he was who I burnt? :lol2:

Yes, you are to young :lol:


----------



## DaveM

My little P. cambridgei died, no signs of anything wrong, temps and humidity fine, was feeding fine, and I found it dead


----------



## spinnin_tom

DaveM said:


> My little P. cambridgei died, no signs of anything wrong, temps and humidity fine, was feeding fine, and I found it dead


oh no


----------



## DaveM

spinnin_tom said:


> oh no


I am seriously gutted, this is the first time I've lost a spider like that


----------



## ReptileRoss

Hello everyone :2thumb:




DaveM said:


> My little P. cambridgei died, no signs of anything wrong, temps and humidity fine, was feeding fine, and I found it dead


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## geckodelta

DaveM said:


> My little P. cambridgei died, no signs of anything wrong, temps and humidity fine, was feeding fine, and I found it dead


sorry 



snowgoose said:


> lol you have no idea who sting is, yet you guessed he was who I burnt? :lol2:
> 
> Yes, you are to young :lol:


I thought sting was some guy with long hair :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM

DaveM said:


> My little P. cambridgei died, no signs of anything wrong, temps and humidity fine, was feeding fine, and I found it dead


Aw no Dave am sorry to hear that, maybe just wasn't to be, *hugs*


----------



## AilsaM

My new addition has taken 2 locust today so that'll do her for a couple of weeks or when ever I remember to buy more locust :lol2:


----------



## fatbloke

Evening all


----------



## AilsaM

fatbloke said:


> Evening all


Evening


----------



## fatbloke

AilsaM said:


> Evening


Hello how's things today


----------



## AilsaM

fatbloke said:


> Hello how's things today


Things are no bad thanks, am fair chuffed with my new G. Pulchra


----------



## fatbloke

AilsaM said:


> Things are no bad thanks, am fair chuffed wituh my new G. Pulchra


cool I don't see to of my new ones lol a Thai red sling and a Burmese mustard sling


----------



## AilsaM

fatbloke said:


> cool I don't see to of my new ones lol a Thai red sling and a Burmese mustard sling


Well am now a proud spider mum, got 2 great T's :flrt:


----------



## fatbloke

AilsaM said:


> Well am now a proud spider mum, got 2 great T's :flrt:


the dam spider bug lol I'm up to 15 now no were nere as many as most on here tho


----------



## AilsaM

fatbloke said:


> the dam spider bug lol I'm up to 15 now no were nere as many as most on here tho


I might just get a couple more, no where near as many as some folks on here have lol, I seen my new additions fangs while she was feeding, bloody hell they're big.


----------



## fatbloke

u


AilsaM said:


> I might just get a couple more, no where near as many as some folks on here have lol, I seen my G. Pulchra's fangs while she was feeding, bloody hell they're big.


O thay get bigger lol


----------



## snowgoose

AilsaM said:


> I might just get a couple more, no where near as many as some folks on here have lol, I seen my G. Pulchra's fangs while she was feeding, bloody hell they're big.


haha, you haven't seen anything yet


----------



## AilsaM

fatbloke said:


> u
> 
> O thay get bigger lol


 
Cool, can't wait to see mine start to get bigger


----------



## AilsaM

snowgoose said:


> haha, you haven't seen anything yet
> 
> image


Awesome, what spider is that?


----------



## Jonb1982

AilsaM said:


> My G. Pulchra has taken 2 locust today so that'll do her for a couple of weeks or when ever I remember to buy more locust :lol2:





AilsaM said:


> Things are no bad thanks, am fair chuffed with my new G. Pulchra





AilsaM said:


> I might just get a couple more, no where near as many as some folks on here have lol, I seen my G. Pulchra's fangs while she was feeding, bloody hell they're big.


You have got a G.Pulchra?


Id never have guessed lol!


----------



## fatbloke

snowgoose said:


> haha, you haven't seen anything yet
> 
> image


What t is that mate


----------



## snowgoose

AilsaM said:


> Awesome, what spider is that?


T'was a MM Chilobrachys guangxiensis

Little bugger died shortly after maturing last year :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Jonb1982 said:


> You have got a G.Pulchra?
> 
> 
> Id never have guessed lol!


 
Sorry, just a tad excited :blush::lol2:


----------



## fatbloke

snowgoose said:


> T'was a MM Chilobrachys guangxiensis
> 
> Little bugger died shortly after maturing last year :lol2:


Dam sorry to here that nere


----------



## AilsaM

snowgoose said:


> T'was a MM Chilobrachys guangxiensis
> 
> Little bugger died shortly after maturing last year :lol2:


Sorry to hear that and wow those fangs look huge :lol2:


----------



## fatbloke

AilsaM said:


> Sorry to hear that and wow those fangs look huge :lol2:


Have them stuck in ur finger


----------



## snowgoose

fatbloke said:


> Dam sorry to here that nere





AilsaM said:


> Sorry to hear that and wow those fangs look huge :lol2:


Haha, it's not a problem, these things happen.

lol the white thing under the fangs is a pen, so you can get a good idea of size, the T was about 6" leg span so not a huge T lol


----------



## fatbloke

snowgoose said:


> Haha, it's not a problem, these things happen.
> 
> lol the white thing under the fangs is a pen, so you can get a good idea of size, the T was about 6" leg span so not a huge T lol


still a nice size tho


----------



## snowgoose

fatbloke said:


> still a nice size tho


Yup 

When it died I decided to take some pictures of it, just for reference and ended up liking the fang shot lol


----------



## AilsaM

snowgoose said:


> Haha, it's not a problem, these things happen.
> 
> lol the white thing under the fangs is a pen, so you can get a good idea of size, the T was about 6" leg span so not a huge T lol


It is huge when your just starting with T's like me lol


----------



## fatbloke

snowgoose said:


> Yup
> 
> When it died I decided to take some pictures of it, just for reference and ended up liking the fang shot lol


And why not man not as if u wanna do that when its alive. Waiting for my Thai red to grow


----------



## snowgoose

fatbloke said:


> And why not man not as if u wanna do that when its alive. Waiting for my Thai red to grow


do you have a scientific name?

Thai red just sounds like some dish you would eat :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

snowgoose said:


> do you have a scientific name?
> 
> Thai red just sounds like some dish you would eat :lol2:


 Thai red curry :lol2:


----------



## fatbloke

snowgoose said:


> do you have a scientific name?
> 
> Thai red just sounds like some dish you would eat :lol2:


It's chilobrachys huahini dam Latin names


----------



## fatbloke

AilsaM said:


> Thai red curry :lol2:


Mmmmmmm yum yum


----------



## AilsaM

I should've melted the air holes up nearer the top of the rub, they're in the middle and she's been digging round and kicked substrate out the holes :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

fatbloke said:


> It's chilobrachys huahini dam Latin names


Ah, right lol

Can't stand chilo's personally lol they do nothing for me, but each to their own.


----------



## fatbloke

snowgoose said:


> Ah, right lol
> 
> Can't stand chilo's personally lol they do nothing for me, but each to their own.


I'm just getting in. To ts so I have a habit of getting a mix of stuff got s adult pair of p Cambridgeie hope g to breed soon.


----------



## AilsaM

fatbloke said:


> I'm just getting in. To ts so I have a habit of getting a mix of stuff got s adult pair of p Cambridgeie hope g to breed soon.


Am now jealous, P. Cambridgei will be my next spider :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

fatbloke said:


> I'm just getting in. To ts so I have a habit of getting a mix of stuff got s adult pair of p Cambridgeie hope g to breed soon.


you will pic it up soon enough 

Everyone starts with common names. But in all honesty scientific names are easy enough to learn and make everything much easier


----------



## fatbloke

snowgoose said:


> you will pic it up soon enough
> 
> Everyone starts with common names. But in all honesty scientific names are easy enough to learn and make everything much easier


I'm picking up some I tent to te t me mate he bows them all pretty much


----------



## fatbloke

AilsaM said:


> Am now jealous, P. Cambridgei will be my next spider :2thumb:


Thay are cool I'm just waiting for my male to do his sexy dance for her


----------



## AilsaM

fatbloke said:


> Thay are cool I'm just waiting for my male to do his sexy dance for her


Am giving myself a few weeks or so to learn from the 2 T's I have before I go for a 3rd, makes sense for me to do it that way.


----------



## fatbloke

AilsaM said:


> Am giving myself a few weeks or so to learn from the 2 T's I have before I go for a 3rd, makes sense for me to do it that way.


How ever u fill best Init I have a bad habit with impulse buying


----------



## AilsaM

fatbloke said:


> How ever u fill best Init I have a bad habit with impulse buying


See I impulse buy with loads of things but NEVER animals I want.


----------



## fatbloke

AilsaM said:


> See I impulse buy with loads of things but NEVER animals I want.


It's a bad bad thing lol


----------



## ojo

Alright people, how you all doing?

P.s First day of not smoking so if im more argumentative than usual, youll know why :lol:


----------



## AilsaM

fatbloke said:


> It's a bad bad thing lol


It is lol



ojo said:


> Alright people, how you all doing?
> 
> P.s First day of not smoking so if im more argumentative than usual, youll know why :lol:


Ach stick on a nicoret patch thingy and you'll be fine :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Ive got these herbal cigarettes, but between you and me, they smell 100% exactly like a certain drug people use to get high and that comes in a resin form


----------



## lucozade3000

ojo said:


> P.s First day of not smoking so if im more argumentative than usual, youll know why :lol:



Are you crazy? givin up on your best friend! you gonna get sick, you car will go slower, you'll loose all you coolness + you'll make baby Jesus cry.
Do you want to make him cry? DO YOU?

-J


----------



## ojo

lucozade3000 said:


> Are you crazy? givin up on your best friend! you gonna get sick, you car will go slower, you'll loose all you coolness + you'll make baby Jesus cry.
> Do you want to make him cry? DO YOU?
> 
> -J


Think i love you man :lol2: Thats got to be the best "dont stop smoking" campaign ive ever seen :notworthy::notworthy:

And yes, i like seeing baby jesus cry, it makes me feel alive inside.


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Ive got these herbal cigarettes, but between you and me, they smell 100% exactly like a certain drug people use to get high and that comes in a resin form


calpol?


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> calpol?


don't even joke about that man... 
:crazy:
















:whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Alright people, how you all doing?
> 
> P.s First day of not smoking so if im more argumentative than usual, youll know why :lol:


This sir makes me very proud!! How awesome :flrt:


----------



## JurassicParking

Nothing feels greater then a beer and a *** on a sunny day. Not so much a fan of the increase in tax though


----------



## lucozade3000

Smokin ain't just for Christmas.
And yes, i would hit the gym more often if they had a smoking section.

-J


----------



## AilsaM

Can I ask you guys a question?


----------



## snowgoose

AilsaM said:


> Can I ask you guys a question?


Nope 

lol nah, feel free to shoot


----------



## AilsaM

snowgoose said:


> Nope
> 
> lol nah, feel free to shoot


Someone commented that my new spider wasn't a Pulchra, this is what they said "not so chunky and very speckledly, comparing mine to a friend's Pulchra on here. She reminds me of a Grammostola 'sp formosa', they often get mixed up on the same shipments." ??

Made me all paranoid that I didn't get what I wanted??


----------



## JustJack

AilsaM said:


> Someone commented that my new spider wasn't a Pulchra, this is what they said "not so chunky and very speckledly, comparing mine to a friend's Pulchra on here. She reminds me of a Grammostola 'sp formosa', they often get mixed up on the same shipments." ??
> 
> Made me all paranoid that I didn't get what I wanted??


I did have a little niggle in the back of my mind when you posted the pics that something wasn't quite right :/


----------



## AilsaM

Trootle said:


> I did have a little niggle in the back of my mind when you posted the pics that something wasn't quite right :/


Aw no Jack don't say that


----------



## JustJack

AilsaM said:


> Aw no Jack don't say that


And as she is WC, and the Grammostola 'sp formosa's' are in the same area, but hey I am no T expert!


----------



## AilsaM

Trootle said:


> And as she is WC, and the Grammostola 'sp formosa's' are in the same area, but hey I am no T expert!


No, says CB on TSS and not WC ???????????

Look at the link, says CB as source http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/insect/product_info.php?products_id=1228


----------



## JustJack

AilsaM said:


> No, says CB on TSS and not WC ???????????


My mistake, thought I had read they were WC


----------



## snowgoose

Hmm, looking at the pictures you posted, it's hard to tell.

I'd wait for a moult and then see what happens


----------



## AilsaM

snowgoose said:


> Hmm, looking at the pictures you posted, it's hard to tell.
> 
> I'd wait for a moult and then see what happens


Aww see now am worried, is it worth emailing TSS and asking it they can definately confirm she's a Pulchra??


----------



## DaveM

they can look quite different colour wise, just before they moult, my salmon pink goes really dark, for example


----------



## snowgoose

AilsaM said:


> Aww see now am worried, is it worth emailing TSS and asking it they can definately confirm she's a Pulchra??


As it's Cb you could email, but they will only be going on what they were sold them as ( i.e, if the breeder mis-id'ed them, then they will be sold as what they were bought as )


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Can I ask you guys a question?


you just did.

lol, fire away ?


----------



## Jonb1982

spinnin_tom said:


> you just did.
> 
> lol, fire away ?


She has already asked it you mong!


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Someone commented that my new spider wasn't a Pulchra, this is what they said "not so chunky and very speckledly, comparing mine to a friend's Pulchra on here. She reminds me of a Grammostola 'sp formosa', they often get mixed up on the same shipments." ??
> 
> Made me all paranoid that I didn't get what I wanted??


oh, there's the question 
if it's captive bred, you know it's a pulchra


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> oh, there's the question
> if it's captive bred, you know it's a pulchra


Yes says CB as the source on TSS



DaveM said:


> they can look quite different colour wise, just before they moult, my salmon pink goes really dark, for example


The sun was shining quite brightly into the room when I took the pic, it wasn't taken using the flash


----------



## spinnin_tom

i got a radiated rat snake


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> image
> 
> i got a radiated rat snake


did you get any pics of mine? and I can answer the phone because my phone is charging in my living room and if i answer she will hear I have a snake :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM

Good afternoon, anyone about today


----------



## geckodelta

Im working on getting pictures of my radiated rat up to :L Mine are gonna look terrible cause I've only got a crapberry camera -__-


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Im working on getting pictures of my radiated rat up to :L Mine are gonna look terrible cause I've only got a crapberry camera -__-


Will look forward to seeing your pics


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Will look forward to seeing your pics


haha thanks  you doing ok? radiated rats are definitely not as bad as people make out :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Tom, I added ze sexy german :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> haha thanks  you doing ok? radiated rats are definitely not as bad as people make out :lol2:


Ach aye am no bad, having quite a lazy day, it's so sunny up here I wish I had a garden to take my snakes outside and get some pics.

Never seen them in the flesh but they do look great from pics.


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Ach aye am no bad, having quite a lazy day, it's so sunny up here I wish I had a garden to take my snakes outside and get some pics.
> 
> Never seen them in the flesh but they do look great from pics.


yeah its lovely down here to


----------



## geckodelta

why won't the pictures work :bash:


----------



## AilsaM

I want to go take pics of my snakes outside but don't have a garden, just a communal crappy drying area out the back


----------



## geckodelta




----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> image
> 
> image


Cool snake


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> I want to go take pics of my snakes outside but don't have a garden, just a communal crappy drying area out the back


don't you have any parks or anything near you? 


geckodelta said:


> image
> 
> image


yay! haha


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Cool snake


Thats what she said :whistling2:
haha thanks : victory:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> image
> 
> image


Very nice :2thumb:



geckodelta said:


> don't you have any parks or anything near you?


Yeah I do but would be too much faffing taking pics of my 4 snakes lol


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Very nice :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I do but would be too much faffing taking pics of my 4 snakes lol


Thanks, she might be the sister of toms :lol2: but were not sure :Na_Na_Na_Na: and yeah fair enough, sounds like a lot of work :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

When herping today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I caught......

























































Bugger all.....and got bitten by an ant :devil:


----------



## spinnin_tom

arghh, i'm banned fom facebook fo a week.. for a photo of roadkill.
i think some people just need to unfriendificate me


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> arghh, i'm banned fom facebook fo a week.. for a photo of roadkill.
> i think some people just need to unfriendificate me


 
aww poor Tom :lol2:


----------



## DaveM

My OBT, got an alright pic so thought I would share


----------



## AilsaM

DaveM said:


> My OBT, got an alright pic so thought I would share
> 
> image


 
Great pic Dave, did you see the other pics I put up of my Pulchra


----------



## DaveM

AilsaM said:


> Great pic Dave, did you see the other pics I put up of my Pulchra


Thanks Ailsa, got to move the little psycho at some point :lol2:

And I did, it's a fine looking spider


----------



## AilsaM

DaveM said:


> Thanks Ailsa, got to move the little psycho at some point :lol2:
> 
> And I did, it's a fine looking spider


Thank you, she's been mooching round her new home all day


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> When herping today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I caught......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger all.....and got bitten by an ant :devil:


Fail :Na_Na_Na_Na:


DaveM said:


> Thanks Ailsa, got to move the little psycho at some point :lol2:
> 
> And I did, it's a fine looking spider


Good luck :lol2:


----------



## DaveM

geckodelta said:


> Fail :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Good luck :lol2:


Thanks dude :lol2: My plan is, put it's current tub, inside it's new enclosure, prepare a burrow for it, then, take lid off quickly using 12" tongs, then get the new lid on, and take the old tub out a few hours later :lol:


----------



## AilsaM

DaveM said:


> Thanks dude :lol2: My plan is, put it's current tub, inside it's new enclosure, prepare a burrow for it, then, take lid off quickly using 12" tongs, then get the new lid on, and take the old tub out a few hours later :lol:


 
Sounds like a plan, am gonna have that same problem once I get my Cambridgei sling, will need to move up in sizes of tub as they grow quick :lol2:


----------



## babyjo84

DaveM said:


> Thanks dude :lol2: My plan is, put it's current tub, inside it's new enclosure, prepare a burrow for it, then, take lid off quickly using 12" tongs, then get the new lid on, and take the old tub out a few hours later :lol:


This is my plan for getting my juve smithi out of its postage box, into its tank lol no idea how im getting my salmon pink sling into its jar though.....both should be with me on Tuesday & I cant wait!

On teh interwebz using Tapatalkz!


----------



## DaveM

AilsaM said:


> Sounds like a plan, am gonna have that same problem once I get my Cambridgei sling, will need to move up in sizes of tub as they grow quick :lol2:


from personnal experience, Psalmopoeus like to run off, be prepared for them teleporting and you should be all good :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

DaveM said:


> Thanks dude :lol2: My plan is, put it's current tub, inside it's new enclosure, prepare a burrow for it, then, take lid off quickly using 12" tongs, then get the new lid on, and take the old tub out a few hours later :lol:


haha thats the best plan :Na_Na_Na_Na: less risk of severe pain :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Fail :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Like you mums attepmt at aborting you :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Like you mums attepmt at aborting you :whistling2:


she still attempts to abort me now.













































:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Like you mums* attepmt *at aborting you :whistling2:


or like your attempt at spelling the word attempt... 
:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> she still attempts to abort me now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


Don't blame her 



geckodelta said:


> or like your attempt at spelling the word attempt...
> :lol2:


SILENCE!!!! I have big fingers.....



Ask your mum


----------



## AilsaM

DaveM said:


> from personnal experience, Psalmopoeus like to run off, be prepared for them teleporting and you should be all good :lol2:


teleporting spiders lol am sure that will be fun for me :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Don't blame her
> 
> 
> 
> SILENCE!!!! I have big fingers.....
> 
> 
> 
> Ask your mum


You love me really, and :gasp:


----------



## ojo

Howdy people, miss me?

Random new faces in here :whistling2:i dont like change :bash:


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Howdy people, miss me?
> 
> Random new faces in here :whistling2:i dont like change :bash:


I missed you sexy bum.

Tell me about it, I have an aversion to change.. :hmm:


----------



## ojo

I missed you too Callum :lol: cried myself to sleep last night becasue of it 

Perversions are bad  especially if its due to change :lol:

I got a new phone today, its weird lol


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> I missed you too Callum :lol: cried myself to sleep last night becasue of it
> 
> Perversions are bad  especially if its due to change :lol:
> 
> I got a new phone today, its weird lol


Ive been feeling your pain 
perversions aren't bad :whistling2:
what phone?


----------



## ojo

geckodelta said:


> Ive been feeling your pain
> perversions aren't bad :whistling2:
> what phone?


:2thumb:
They are sometimes... when you get caught :lol2:
Its called a HTC sensation XE with beats audio. i cant hear the difference... mind you, i still cant tell the difference between a normal tv and a HD tv :whistling2:

P.s need advice on good apps. all ive got is draw something cause i was bullied into getting it lmao!


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> :2thumb:
> They are sometimes... when you get caught :lol2:
> Its called a HTC sensation XE with beats audio. i cant hear the difference... mind you, i still cant tell the difference between a normal tv and a HD tv :whistling2:
> 
> P.s need advice on good apps. all ive got is draw something cause i was bullied into getting it lmao!


angry birds :lol2: its a must have for killing hours at work or at home :whistling2: and tapatalk for the forums :L and getting caught is bad


----------



## ojo

Just got angry birds there lol, play all the time on here, whats the difference between tapatalk and just going on to the forum through the browser?

Hey Jack, hows you mate?


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Just got angry birds there lol, play all the time on here, whats the difference between tapatalk and just going on to the forum through the browser?
> 
> Hey Jack, hows you mate?


hey jack,

and Im not sure cause I haven't gotten it, I think its just easier to quote and things like that, lots of people recommend it :2thumb:


----------



## DaveM

Biggys said:


> SILENCE!!!!* I have big fingers*.....
> 
> 
> 
> Ask your mum


About the only thing that is...


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Just got angry birds there lol, play all the time on here, whats the difference between tapatalk and just going on to the forum through the browser?
> 
> Hey Jack, hows you mate?


i just go on with my htc's mobile internet

found some photos from biggin hill-




























lifting the best thing that ever existed and will exist-


----------



## JustJack

ojo said:


> Just got angry birds there lol, play all the time on here, whats the difference between tapatalk and just going on to the forum through the browser?
> 
> Hey Jack, hows you mate?


I'm good thanks, yourself??

Hi Callum


----------



## ojo

A Willys Jeep Tom?

Im good cheers.


----------



## JustJack

ojo said:


> A Willys Jeep Tom?
> 
> Im good cheers.


Good to hear


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> A Willys Jeep Tom?
> 
> Im good cheers.


nope, land rover wolf


----------



## geckodelta

My previously tame radiated rat snake has now turned into a normal radiated rat snake after a feed and my cat annoying her :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> My previously tame radiated rat snake has now turned into a normal radiated rat snake after a feed and my cat annoying her :lol2:


Silly cat, don't let her annoy it :lol2: My cats aint interested in my snakes or spiders :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> My previously tame radiated rat snake has now turned into a normal radiated rat snake after a feed and my cat annoying her :lol2:


Geiger clicked (oh the irony) and gave a proper snake hiss.
he was shedding in patches so i was running him through moss (which is why he's out today as well) 

so i put him back, because normally that means F* off.

he didn't eat for obvious reasons, so my eastern kingsnake got lucky


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> Geiger clicked (oh the irony) and gave a proper snake hiss.
> he was shedding in patches so i was running him through moss (which is why he's out today as well)
> 
> so i put him back, because normally that means F* off.
> 
> he didn't eat for obvious reasons, so my eastern kingsnake got lucky


haha I love that geiger clicking reference :Na_Na_Na_Na: hell, he is hot :whistling2: see what I did? 

and yeah, now mine has taken a feed and has warmed up a little she as actually begun striking at my cat if she gets near the tank, she also flattened her neck and raised quite high from the ground.. Im in love :flrt:


----------



## empirecook

Hai there!


----------



## geckodelta

empirecook said:


> Hai there!
> 
> image


:gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

empirecook said:


> Hai there!
> 
> image


i wonder what his sense of humour is like.

it won't be very tongue in cheek


----------



## geckodelta

Its so cold!


----------



## ojo

spinnin_tom said:


> i wonder what his sense of humour is like.
> 
> it won't be very tongue in cheek


That was poor lol

Cook, shoud put that as your display pic on facebook :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

I hereby retract my statement about radiated rats not deserving their reputation :lol2: I thought I would open its lid to have a looks'y how she was doing, she struck at me twice before I could even blink! :Na_Na_Na_Na: neither one landed though :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Haha, my boy is flighty and puffs up when I stare at him


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> Haha, my boy is flighty and puffs up when I stare at him


aestas just wants to eat me :lol2: these are no longer like fast corns :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM

Good evening folks


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Good evening folks


hi ailsa.
cool signature


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Good evening folks


Evening :2thumb:


spinnin_tom said:


> hi ailsa.
> cool signature


Tom, how long should I wait after feeding before handling? as these guys have a faster metabolism..


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> hi ailsa.
> cool signature


Hi Tom and thanks I think it's cool too


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Tom, how long should I wait after feeding before handling? as these guys have a faster metabolism..


ola. 2 days or after the bump is gone



AilsaM said:


> Hi Tom and thanks I think it's cool too


hey !
how'd you make it?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> ola. 2 days or after the bump is gone
> 
> 
> 
> hey !
> how'd you make it?


I would usually go by the bump but the bump has already gone :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> hey ! how'd you make it?


Well Tom I could tell you but I would then have to kill you :lol2:










Someone made it for me :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I would usually go by the bump but the bump has already gone :lol2:


she's fine then !




AilsaM said:


> Well Tom I could tell you but I would then have to kill you :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone made it for me :2thumb:


damn. just a jpeg on photoshop?


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> damn. just a jpeg on photoshop?


I don't know how she did it I just gave her pics of all my animals and she did the rest.


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> she's fine then !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn. just a jpeg on photoshop?


expect some bite pics soon then :lol2:


----------



## ojo

hello everyone


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> hello everyone


hi ian


----------



## ojo

spinnin_tom said:


> hi ian


Hey Tom how you doing mate?


----------



## geckodelta

Hello :2thumb:


----------



## lucozade3000

Hello o o o! can you hear that echo? o o o

-J


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Hello :2thumb:
> 
> image


i hate you so much.
like i can't describe it


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> Hello o o o! can you hear that echo? o o o
> 
> -J


haha yes! hello  you ok mate? the viridasius moulted :2thumb:


spinnin_tom said:


> i hate you so much.
> like i can't describe it


why? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> why? :lol2:


'cos i want a triangulum and you've got one


----------



## lucozade3000

geckodelta said:


> haha yes! hello  you ok mate? the viridasius moulted :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Awesome! gonna get bigger!!:mf_dribble:
> Oh, and i hate you too for no apparent reason.
> Beautiful snake!
> 
> -J


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> 'cos i want a triangulum and you've got one


hes sooo small at the moment :lol2: he's called paul, even though 'he' is unsexed :Na_Na_Na_Na:


lucozade3000 said:


> geckodelta said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha yes! hello  you ok mate? the viridasius moulted :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Awesome! gonna get bigger!!:mf_dribble:
> Oh, and i hate you too for no apparent reason.
> Beautiful snake!
> 
> -J
> 
> 
> 
> But I wuvs you  haha yes! can't wait to see what they max out at, and thanks :flrt:
Click to expand...


----------



## spinnin_tom

my anery Kevin is unsexed.. even if he turns out to be a she, kevin stays kevin 

when / where did you get him ?


----------



## lucozade3000

geckodelta said:


> hes sooo small at the moment :lol2: he's called paul, even though 'he' is unsexed :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> lucozade3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I wuvs you  haha yes! can't wait to see what they max out at, and thanks :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Still can call it Paula if it turns out to be a female...
> 
> -J
Click to expand...


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> my anery Kevin is unsexed.. even if he turns out to be a she, kevin stays kevin
> 
> when / where did you get him ?


I went to buy a spare thermostat and a digital thermometer, and as I was walking out I spotted him amongst the tubs of corns :lol2: I had to get him :Na_Na_Na_Na:


lucozade3000 said:


> geckodelta said:
> 
> 
> 
> hes sooo small at the moment :lol2: he's called paul, even though 'he' is unsexed :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Still can call it Paula if it turns out to be a female...
> 
> -J
> 
> 
> 
> good idea! :lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## spinnin_tom

geiger remembered what species he is. he puffed up and gave 2 good strikes at my hand.. only closed mouth ones lol


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> geiger remembered what species he is. he puffed up and gave 2 good strikes at my hand.. only closed mouth ones lol


haha yeah, they are both living up to their reputation now :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Hey there folks how's everyone?


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Hey there folks how's everyone?


hello, incredibly tired! you?


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> hello, incredibly tired! you?


Knackered, been a long day :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Knackered, been a long day :lol2:


same, I'm gonna have an early night :gasp:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> same, I'm gonna have an early night :gasp:


Me too prob, am sorting out a little home for my Cambridgei sling


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Me too prob, am sorting out a little home for my Cambridgei sling


awesome, stop being on topic  :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> awesome, stop being on topic  :lol2:


ok, I'm eating roast beef monster munch, have not had them in years :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> ok, I'm eating roast beef monster munch, have not had them in years :lol2:


hahah yes! high five :lol2:

I love flamin' hot monster munch :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> hahah yes! high five :lol2:
> 
> I love flamin' hot monster munch :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I have a multi pack, must resist eating them all :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> I have a multi pack, must resist eating them all :lol2:


haha I struggle to do that when I have a pack of monster munch :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> haha I struggle to do that when I have a pack of monster munch :lol2:


Am resisting the urge but they taste so good :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Am resisting the urge but they taste so good :lol2:


*whispers* 
do it! 

:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i had pickled onion monster much today


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> *whispers*
> do it!
> 
> :whistling2:


Must resist :Na_Na_Na_Na:



spinnin_tom said:


> i had pickled onion monster much today


Ewwwwww


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Ewwwwww


pickled onion and red are the nicest ones :Na_Na_Na_Na:

snake feeding tonight. hoffentlich my radiated rat'll eat


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> pickled onion and red are the nicest ones :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> snake feeding tonight. hoffentlich my radiated rat'll eat


does that mean hopefully? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> does that mean hopefully? :lol2:


Correct !

callum, we're being moaned at on snakes


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> Correct !
> 
> callum, we're being moaned at on snakes


I know we are  I think we are doing a fairly good job of putting our points across :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I know we are  I think we are doing a fairly good job of putting our points across :lol2:


i think you're right there.

:whip:


----------



## AilsaM

Ok guys I need to ask you a question


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Ok guys I need to ask you a question


fire away...


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> fire away...


*pew pew*


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> fire away...


Ok so I've just finished sorting out a little home for my Cambridgei sling using a 400ml beaker, woodland sticks broken to size and a bit of plastic plant stuff with an inch of substrate think I might take a couple of sticks out, how does that sound?

I'll move up a beaker size as it grows, then into a plastic cereal container and then an exo terra cube once adult.


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Ok so I've just finished sorting out a little home for my Cambridgei sling using a 400ml beaker, woodland sticks broken to size and a bit of plastic plant stuff with an inch of substrate think I might take a couple of sticks out, how does that sound?
> 
> I'll move up a beaker size as it grows, then into a plastic cereal container and then an exo terra cube once adult.


perfect.

: victory:

give it some flat pieces of wood too


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> *pew pew*


Ouch :lol2:


AilsaM said:


> Ok so I've just finished sorting out a little home for my Cambridgei sling using a 400ml beaker, woodland sticks broken to size and a bit of plastic plant stuff with an inch of substrate think I might take a couple of sticks out, how does that sound?
> 
> I'll move up a beaker size as it grows, then into a plastic cereal container and then an exo terra cube once adult.


sounds fine, as long as its not over crowded so that the spider can't move :lol2: 
plus it also needs enough room to lay flat to moult, so just be aware of that! :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> perfect.
> 
> : victory:
> 
> give it some flat pieces of wood too


Not enough room but I can do this once moved into a bigger beaker.


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Ouch :lol2:
> 
> 
> sounds fine, as long as its not over crowded so that the spider can't move :lol2:
> plus it also needs enough room to lay flat to moult, so just be aware of that! :2thumb:


Yeah that's why am thinking I'll take out a couple of the little sticks, they're going diagonal so she can hide behind them.


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Yeah that's why am thinking I'll take out a couple of the little sticks, they're going diagonal so she can hide behind them.


yeah, sticks are fine  like I said, as long as s/he has room to moult and get around Im sure it will love it :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> yeah, sticks are fine  like I said, as long as s/he has room to moult and get around Im sure it will love it :2thumb:


Cool, now all I need is loads of luck for when I actually get the speedy wee beastie :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Cool, now all I need is loads of luck for when I actually get the speedy wee beastie :lol2:


they're not that fast


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> they're not that fast


Everybody kept telling me they were really fast and it's my first time with a sling :blush:


----------



## ojo

Alright guys, hows everyone doing.


----------



## Biggys

Ever get that feeling when you wanna stab someone in the face with a blunt knife....

No?

Well I did, _alot _toady:whip:


----------



## geckodelta

Hey guys, and was it your neighbour tyler?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Hey guys, and was it your neighbour tyler?


Nope :lol2:

When I was at work it was too busy to stop for a drink so I ended up with a banging headache from being in the sun all day, then some kid came in the shop and was shreiking at the top of his voice, I wasnted to bitch slap the little turd :war:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Nope :lol2:
> 
> When I was at work it was too busy to stop for a drink so I ended up with a banging headache from being in the sun all day, then some kid came in the shop and was shreiking at the top of his voice, I wasnted to bitch slap the little turd :war:


Boom! 








That is all.


----------



## AilsaM

Hiya folks


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Hiya folks


Hey : victory:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Hey : victory:


How's you?


----------



## ojo

Tyler, do what i do in work, blow an air horn until the offending person leaves, or better still, wait till their running and past, and "accidently" trip them up


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> How's you?


good thanks  you?


ojo said:


> Tyler, do what i do in work, blow an air horn until the offending person leaves, or better still, wait till their running and past, and "accidently" trip them up


where do you work? :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> good thanks  you?


Ach am no bad thanks


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Boom!
> image
> That is all.


Work what busy I didn't have a chance to get a drink inbetween customers :O


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Tyler, do what i do in work, blow an air horn until the offending person leaves, or better still, wait till their running and past, and "accidently" trip them up


I want to do this :O


do you like work in the entertainer or something ? :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Dont be daft Tyler lol, all these shenanigans usually happen when im in the model shop lol dont get customers like that in the studio


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Dont be daft Tyler lol, all these shenanigans usually happen when im in the model shop lol dont get customers like that in the studio


Games workshop? :hmm:


----------



## ojo

Nah man, modelzone.

Manager actually shot a customer with a bb gun, was pretty funny lol


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Nah man, modelzone.
> 
> Manager actually shot a customer with a bb gun, was pretty funny lol


What!!!!!!! :gasp:


Dude I need to come work there, I get told off by my manager if I even so much as look at a customer wrong -_-

I used to love it at Citeron at least you could say what you thought :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Lol, well we arent allowed to swear at anyone which is a down side lmao!


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Lol, well we arent allowed to swear at anyone which is a down side lmao!


Well l, that is alot better than being able to do nothing,

I wanna shoot someone with a bbgun


----------



## ojo

Was pretty funny lol, never seen the customer again though.. no idea why, we were very hospitipal


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Was pretty funny lol, never seen the customer again though.. no idea why, we were very hospitipal


I need new job 

but then again the money where I am atm is ok, but they are :censor:ing strict


----------



## spinnin_tom

i love the feeling of having more money than i began with. i won £20 in a raffle lol


----------



## ojo

Tyler, stay away from modelzone mate, honestly!

Tom, thats good, what sling you gonna get with it :lol:


----------



## AilsaM

I'm getting my sling tomorrow, excited and nervous :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Tyler, stay away from modelzone mate, honestly!
> 
> Tom, thats good, what sling you gonna get with it :lol:


haha. it's going to get me some euros :no1:



AilsaM said:


> I'm getting my sling tomorrow, excited and nervous :lol2:


nervous ? phht. be more excited


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Tyler, stay away from modelzone mate, honestly!
> 
> Tom, thats good, what sling you gonna get with it :lol:


Not suggesting I would work there mate 

just in all honesty wouldn't mind another job :|


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> nervous ? phht. be more excited


Just because it's my first sling and they're meant to be really quick :lol2:


----------



## DaveM

I remember rehousing my P. irmina slings when I forst got them, ended up with one on my tee shirt :lol:


----------



## ojo

lol Tyler, get one as a bouncer  Youve got the size for it wee man 

Tom, 20 quid isnt gonna get you many euros...

Ailsa, slings are a doddle, just like adults, but a bit smaller and fragile.


----------



## AilsaM

DaveM said:


> I remember rehousing my P. irmina slings when I forst got them, ended up with one on my tee shirt :lol:


Aye that'll be me when she gets here tomorrow :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> lol Tyler, get one as a bouncer  Youve got the size for it wee man
> 
> Tom, 20 quid isnt gonna get you many euros...
> 
> Ailsa, slings are a doddle, just like adults, but a bit smaller and fragile.



tyler as a bouncer ? perfect. or a butcher.. you just need to be fatter, bald and wear a lab coat 

and ian, it'll get some.. i'm only away for like 5 days 
but i might get a snake or something lol


----------



## AilsaM

ojo said:


> Ailsa, slings are a doddle, just like adults, but a bit smaller and fragile.


I know they're fragile, not quite sure about them being a doddle, ask me how am getting on in a few weeks :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Tom, itll only get you about 14 euro haha *buy me a snake for my bday :lol: *

Didnt you say when you got your Grammy, that you didnt want anymore?


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> lol Tyler, get one as a bouncer  Youve got the size for it wee man


My dad used to have a door company :hmm:

I have been offered a couple of security jobs in the pubs I use dto drink in, mainly after I jumped infront of a bottle for the land lord :lol2:

Decided against the whole illegal door work thing though, couldn't be asked if I threw someone out and they hurt themselves with the police etc :|



spinnin_tom said:


> tyler as a bouncer ? perfect. or a butcher.. you just need to be fatter, bald and wear a lab coat


You cheeky little bean pole :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Tom, itll only get you about 14 euro haha *buy me a snake for my bday :lol: *


pounds are stronger.. you get 1.19 euros for a pound.
so 20 quid is 24euro



Biggys said:


> You cheeky little bean pole :gasp:


that was being nice though


----------



## ojo

Your dad had a door company? Front or back doors? 

Ah fair enough Tom lol couldnt be bothered to go find out the echange rate so made it up in my head lol


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> that was being nice though


How ? :lol2:



ojo said:


> Your dad had a door company? Front or back doors?


Yeah used to own Prism Security :no1:

*doubt you will have heard of them all the way up there lol*

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> How ? :lol2:


i said something like "but you need to be fat and bald."
that's nice


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i said something like "but you need to be fat and bald."
> that's nice


But I am both of those already


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> But I am both of those already


you're definitely not bald ?

ah well.
i might go to bed.. damn asthma making me cry :lol2:

night peoples


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> you're definitely not bald ?
> 
> ah well.
> *i might go to bed.. damn Ailsa making me cry :lol2:*
> 
> night peoples


 I am :lol2:

and fixed :whistling2:


----------



## ojo

Your right, ive never heard of them lmao.

im assuming you must shave your head, either that or your a black lassie from america?


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Your right, ive never heard of them lmao.
> 
> im assuming you must shave your head, either that or your a black lassie from america?


Yeah I shave my head :lol2:

and I'm fat and look like shrek and Kanes love child :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Biggys said:


> Yeah I shave my head :lol2:
> 
> and I'm fat and look like shrek and Kanes love child :lol2:


I honestly have no idea who Kane is lmao:bash:


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> I honestly have no idea who Kane is lmao:bash:












:lol2:


----------



## ojo

Ah, the big red machine lol


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Ah, the big red machine lol


Yep :lol2:

now breed him with shrek and you have a tyler :blush:


----------



## ojo

Being harsh to yourself wont get you anywhere wee man 

But alas, i must depart for my bed is beckoning me in, fare well theé compadré :L


----------



## AilsaM

Oi Tyler I don't make folk cry :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Being harsh to yourself wont get you anywhere wee man
> 
> But alas, i must depart for my bed is beckoning me in, fare well theé compadré :L




Before you go look at this!



AilsaM said:


> Oi Tyler I don't make folk cry :lol2:


I didn't post a picture of you


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> I didn't post a picture of you


Cheeky sod :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Cheeky sod :lol2:


Yes......yesI am :no1:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Yes......yesI am :no1:


Behave :whip:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Behave :whip:


NO!!!


----------



## AilsaM

biggys said:


> no!!!


well don't then!!!!!


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> well don't then!!!!!


 wasn't planning to :lol2:


You ma'am fail


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> wasn't planning to :lol2:
> 
> 
> You ma'am fail


 
I've been up since 4am, am knackered, cut me some slack :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> I've been up since 4am, am knackered, cut me some slack :lol2:


 have been up since about 7 worked all day got home at 6 ate dinner and left the house again at 6:30 to start work again.....you get no sympathy :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> have been up since about 7 worked all day got home at 6 ate dinner and left the house again at 6:30 to start work again.....you get no sympathy :lol2:


And why don't I get any sympathy hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, I've had a busy day too you know :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> And why don't I get any sympathy hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, I've had a busy day too you know :lol2:


Becuase you dont 

well what have you done today then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Becuase you dont
> 
> well what have you done today then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Started work at 9, spent all day in meetings, visiting clients, catching up with emails, finished at half 5, made dinner, washed up, faffed about, did some house work and now feel dead on my feet :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Started work at 9, spent all day in meetings, visiting clients, catching up with emails, finished at half 5, made dinner, washed up, faffed about, did some house work and now feel dead on my feet :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Meh thats nothing :Na_Na_Na_Na:


What do you work as ?


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Meh thats nothing :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> What do you work as ?


I do admin/clerical type work with the added benefit of working from home


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> I do admin/clerical type work with the added benefit of working from home


Ahhh fair : victory:

I wouldn't be any good at that job :blush:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Ahhh fair : victory:
> 
> I wouldn't be any good at that job :blush:


It's good as I only have to go into the office on Mondays, drop of completed work, pick up any new work and the rest is done via phone, email and going out to visit clients.


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> It's good as I only have to go into the office on Mondays, drop of completed work, pick up any new work and the rest is done via phone, email and going out to visit clients.


Hnce why I would be crap at it, I would end up listening to music and on here all day :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Hnce why I would be crap at it, I would end up listening to music and on here all day :lol2:


isn't that what ailsa does anyway? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

blerghh.. i'm bored already.
not in school because every time i move my asthma tries to collapse my lungs :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> blerghh.. i'm bored already.
> not in school because every time i move my asthma tries to collapse my lungs :lol2:


Aww (hugs)

Postie has just been with my spiderling and she's teeny :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Aww (hugs)
> 
> Postie has just been with my spiderling and she's teeny :lol2:


YAY
photos ?


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> YAY
> photos ?


Not got any pics sorry, was too busy concentrating on getting her into her new home without her doing a runner :lol2:


----------



## selina20

hi guys how is everyone?


----------



## babyjo84

Great today thanks. Kids are at my mothers for the day, a rare break for me so ive had the snails out:



















Took a couple pics of the new Ts:



















Couldnt leave out my big girl, face down slurping on some water:










On teh interwebz using Tapatalkz!


----------



## AilsaM

selina20 said:


> hi guys how is everyone?


Am great thanks 
After much thinking I decided to buy my sling from the spider shop as they had ones grown on a bit, she arrived this morning


----------



## geckodelta

Hey everyone : victory:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

'sup?


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> 'sup?


Not much, you?


----------



## Theevilreddevil

:war:


----------



## ojo

Hey Selina, how you doing 

Allreet Callum, Tom and whoever else is lurking...


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Allreet Callum, Tom and whoever else is lurking...


allo 
goodbye 
off to bed


----------



## Biggys

I may...........or may not be the proud new owner of a mangrove cat snake :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I may...........or may not be the proud new owner of a mangrove cat snake :whistling2:


or cold steels best customer :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> or cold steels best customer :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 :lol2:

I was a clever little git bag with that one really 

I'll get some pictures up of the little nutcase in a sec :no1:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I was a clever little git bag with that one really
> 
> I'll get some pictures up of the little nutcase in a sec :no1:


do you have it already?! I wanna come see :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I may...........or may not be the proud new owner of a mangrove cat snake :whistling2:


Yay
How much and where from?


----------



## Biggys

10 inches of pure cute gorgeous biteyness :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> Yay
> How much and where from?


Cb11 200 quid, and I got the last one


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 10 inches of pure cute gorgeous biteyness :lol2:


its eyes! 

cutest snake ever.


----------



## geckodelta

Ive stollen the last picture.. hope you don't mind :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> its eyes!
> 
> cutest snake ever.


It is gorgeous!!!!!

It was a choice between her and a FWC nick named grumpy :lol:

the fwc was a frigging headcase :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> Ive stollen the last picture.. hope you don't mind :Na_Na_Na_Na:


nah it's cool mate!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> It is gorgeous!!!!!
> 
> It was a choice between her and a FWC nick named grumpy :lol:
> 
> the fwc was a frigging headcase :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> nah it's cool mate!



haha I would have gone for her too! 

Im going to use the last picture to cheer me up when I have a bad day :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> haha I would have gone for her too!
> 
> Im going to use the last picture to cheer me up when I have a bad day :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well tbh I was gunna get both :lol:

but thought I wanna save some money for the end of the month 

Aww feel free!!! she seems to love me now, but in the shop the little git must have struck at my face a good 10 times in a row :lol2:


----------



## ReptileRoss

Biggys said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 10 inches of pure cute gorgeous biteyness :lol2:


Stunning mangrove :mf_dribble:

EDIT: Saw you said already


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Cb11 200 quid, and I got the last one


you paid £200 for a worm :O


----------



## Biggys

ReptileRoss said:


> Stunning mangrove :mf_dribble:
> 
> EDIT: Saw you said already


Indeed she is gorgeous 



snowgoose said:


> you paid £200 for a worm :O


Maybe :blush:

but people pay 300 quid for a blue spider that hides alot 

ok you don't like P. mets but still :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Indeed she is gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe :blush:
> 
> but people pay 300 quid for a blue spider that hides alot
> 
> ok you don't like P. mets but still :lol2:


I don't like much with price tags of 3 numbers or more :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

£200 is very good for a worm that's captive bred. I think


----------



## spinnin_tom

And tyler, how big will it get ?

i know fwc's can get huge, but i know almost nothing about mangrove sizes


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> £200 is very good for a worm that's captive bred. I think


This indeed!!!!


spinnin_tom said:


> And tyler, how big will it get ?
> 
> i know fwc's can get huge, but i know almost nothing about mangrove sizes


4-5 feet 

and very angry :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> This indeed!!!!
> 
> 
> 4-5 feet
> 
> and very angry :lol2:


don't poke it with the sharp stick then


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> don't poke it with the sharp stick then


Blunt stick, sharp stick, slight breeze, it will still try and kill it :lol2:










^ bite from one 










^ adult on a good day :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Blunt stick, sharp stick, slight breeze, it will still try and kill it :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> ^ bite from one
> 
> image
> 
> ^ adult on a good day :lol2:


lol they look like the wasp or the snake world :lol2:

They do nothing for me though.


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> lol they look like the wasp or the snake world :lol2:
> 
> They do nothing for me though.


That probably the best way to discribe them :lol2:

Really ? why is that mate ?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I may...........or may not be the proud new owner of a mangrove cat snake :whistling2:





Biggys said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 10 inches of pure cute gorgeous biteyness :lol2:


Nice! 

I give it a week before your hand looks like that pic..... :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Nice!
> 
> I give it a week before your hand looks like that pic..... :lol2:


Nah I will be fine, I'm like a sneaky ninja :Na_Na_Na_Na:

but I will probably get bitten at some point, I need to get a mini hook, I tryed using a pen but it was failing to just free handed her :blush:

might go up the snake and whip up a mini snake hook :hmm:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Nah I will be fine, I'm like a sneaky ninja :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> but I will probably get bitten at some point, I need to get a mini hook, I tryed using a pen but it was failing to just free handed her :blush:
> 
> might go up the snake and whip up a mini snake hook :hmm:


You should be ok. They have a fairly easy to read threat posture.....


I got a cheap extendable one for £3....


----------



## spinnin_tom

you'd be best trying to hook her.
start it young so she learns for when she's adult and a bit more nasty


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> That probably the best way to discribe them :lol2:
> 
> Really ? why is that mate ?


cos it's a snake :lol2:

They generally do nothing for me


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> cos it's a snake :lol2:
> 
> They generally do nothing for me


o:

LEAVE. NOW

wait, this is inverts off topic.

you can stay

and i found this. it made me pee myself
if you're not part of the solution you're part of the precipitate


----------



## snowgoose

Ha, I'll leave you kids to your worms and stick to the arachnids 










:mf_dribble:

Not my picture but will get one when my three arrive  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> You should be ok. They have a fairly easy to read threat posture.....
> 
> 
> I got a cheap extendable one for £3....


Indeed they are pretty easy to tell when they are pissed off 

Aww awesome the ones in my local were 16.99 :devil:

I got an old coat hanger bend it into shape rolled on aload of shrink tube and boiled it for a min and have a nice little snake hook now : victory:



spinnin_tom said:


> you'd be best trying to hook her.
> start it young so she learns for when she's adult and a bit more nasty


I know this tom 

:lol2:


snowgoose said:


> cos it's a snake :lol2:
> 
> They generally do nothing for me


Fair enough :lol2:

snakes are cute though


----------



## ReptileRoss

Biggys said:


> 4-5 feet
> 
> and very angry :lol2:


Normally most end up more like 6-8 feet eventually (sometimes more!), very impressive as adults!

I'd really recommend one of these hooks, I use one for my king rat and it's the best I've found in the UK.


----------



## Biggys

ReptileRoss said:


> Normally most end up more like 6-8 feet eventually (sometimes more!), very impressive as adults!
> 
> I'd really recommend one of these hooks, I use one for my king rat and it's the best I've found in the UK.


I have all the adult sized hooks I need, will be getting grips and head pins one I get more venomous stuff though, I just needed a little hook for her as she is only small!!! don't need a 100cm hook for a 10" snake :lol:


----------



## ReptileRoss

Biggys said:


> I have all the adult sized hooks I need, will be getting grips and head pins one I get more venomous stuff though, I just needed a little hook for her as she is only small!!! don't need a 100cm hook for a 10" snake :lol:


I meant that style of hook :lol2:

They come in sizes smaller than that too.


----------



## Biggys

ReptileRoss said:


> I meant that style of hook :lol2:
> 
> They come in sizes smaller than that too.


Ooooh sorry :lol2:

I quite like the look of them tbh :hmm:


----------



## ReptileRoss

Biggys said:


> Ooooh sorry :lol2:
> 
> I quite like the look of them tbh :hmm:


:lol2:

They're pretty lightweight, and I like the handle on them!


----------



## spinnin_tom

He sat still, for once :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> He sat still, for once :gasp:
> image


hes so much more chunky than my girl! my girl is deep in blue but she still took two fluffs today :2thumb:


----------



## DaveM

I got an awesome photo of my Bredl's Python, I saw people sharing snakes so thought I would share too lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> hes so much more chunky than my girl! my girl is deep in blue but she still took to fluffs today :2thumb:


haha. i fed him today, so that's every 4 days lol



DaveM said:


> I got an awesome photo of my Bredl's Python, I saw people sharing snakes so thought I would share too lol
> 
> image


nice one 
i've not got a bredli, but i have an ij carpet


----------



## DaveM

spinnin_tom said:


> image


That's a beaut mate  

My girls pushing 5 foot now, and strikes hard enough to explode a rat :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

DaveM said:


> That's a beaut mate
> 
> My girls pushing 5 foot now, and strikes hard enough to explode a rat :lol2:


haha, yeah. he's awesome

will your bredli get much bigger ?
and yuk.. rats are gross lol


----------



## DaveM

spinnin_tom said:


> haha, yeah. he's awesome
> 
> will your bredli get much bigger ?
> and yuk.. rats are gross lol


A female one can hit 8 feet, I've heard of a bit bigger but that was a pretty exceptional snake


----------



## geckodelta

DaveM said:


> I got an awesome photo of my Bredl's Python, I saw people sharing snakes so thought I would share too lol
> 
> image


awesome mate : victory:



spinnin_tom said:


> haha. i fed him today, so that's every 4 days lol
> 
> 
> 
> nice one
> i've not got a bredli, but i have an ij carpet
> 
> image


you feeding yours twice a week then? (nearly, I know theres not 8 days in a week  )


----------



## spinnin_tom

DaveM said:


> A female one can hit 8 feet, I've heard of a bit bigger but that was a pretty exceptional snake


WOW.



geckodelta said:


> awesome mate : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> you feeding yours twice a week then? (nearly, I know theres not 8 days in a week  )


it's not a forever thing.
where i'm away next week, i thought i should fill them up, instead of leaving them without food.


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> it's not a forever thing.
> where i'm away next week, i thought i should fill them up, instead of leaving them without food.


might be a good idea anyway, I hear these guys have pretty fast metabolisms so it might help to get mine up to weight.


----------



## JustJack

I'm bored


----------



## SCARTUM

Trootle said:


> I'm bored


me too ...waiting for this newark show to open lmao ...... :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

SCARTUM said:


> me too ...waiting for this newark show to open lmao ...... :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## SCARTUM

well got to expand my T collection ......... suppose i should get some sleep ..but thinkin about what 8 legged goodies may be sat there boxed and ready for my hands 

oooo the anticipation lmao


----------



## MaskFac3

Someone had better make a thread on what u guys got damn Newark being so far away


----------



## Biggys

I'm also kinda bored :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Biggys said:


> I'm also kinda bored :lol2:


Join the club :lol2:


----------



## ashbosh

i'm at work, and if they knew i was doing this, i'd be in trouble.

i am also bored. :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Im bored too! 

:lol2:


----------



## JustJack

4 days in and my B.Vagans is still caring for her egg sac  hurry up the next few weeks :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Trootle said:


> 4 days in and my B.Vagans is still caring for her egg sac  hurry up the next few weeks :lol2:


Did you mate her or get her already gravid mate? I'm settling in a male and female TCF P.murinus to start breeding, the male is a really nice looking spider. Nicer looking than the female. Should produce some nice little slings.


----------



## JustJack

kris74 said:


> Did you mate her or get her already gravid mate? I'm settling in a male and female TCF P.murinus to start breeding, the male is a really nice looking spider. Nicer looking than the female. Should produce some nice little slings.


My friend had brought her and a male back last year, and had paired her September time, but got impatient and wanted to focus on his OW collection, so I brought her!

She was originally paired at the beginning of August with the orginal owner, so a good few months :lol2:

But I have been waiting for 5 months, and got to watch thr whole process of her laying which was pretty special for my first sac!

And oh yeah, I saw the pics, very striking ts without all that bright orange lol


----------



## kris74

Trootle said:


> My friend had brought her and a male back last year, and had paired her September time, but got impatient and wanted to focus on his OW collection, so I brought her!
> 
> She was originally paired at the beginning of August with the orginal owner, so a good few months :lol2:
> 
> But I have been waiting for 5 months, and got to watch thr whole process of her laying which was pretty special for my first sac!
> 
> And oh yeah, I saw the pics, very striking ts without all that bright orange lol


That's a score right enough, I'd love to buy a female that turned out to be up the duff!

My female has been mated before and I have a few of her slings.


----------



## JustJack

kris74 said:


> That's a score right enough, I'd love to buy a female that turned out to be up the duff!
> 
> My female has been mated before and I have a few of her slings.


Indeed it is, I brought her as 'possibly gravid' but her ass was the huge, and she never ate and wasn't in pre molt. She spent about 4 months in her hide all webbed up. But the past few weeks she had been scraping all the dirt away and making little trenches and webbing, then she finally layed!

And ahh cool, fingers crossed for your pairing


----------



## Biggys

I got realllllly reallllllllly bored today so thought I'd crack on with a project for a RFUK user

A custom kitchen knife 

I'll get some pictures up in a min


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I got realllllly reallllllllly bored today so thought I'd crack on with a project for a RFUK user
> 
> A custom kitchen knife
> 
> I'll get some pictures up in a min


Hurry! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

oh and a little bit of gore for ya 

I ran into my thumb with a jigsaw :mf_dribble:


----------



## 8and6

kris74 said:


> Did you mate her or get her already gravid mate? I'm settling in a male and female TCF P.murinus to start breeding, the male is a really nice looking spider. Nicer looking than the female. Should produce some nice little slings.


i agree, the males are stunning little beasts


----------



## Biggys

^ the blade!!! I'd going to be brought up to a decent shine with mirco-mesh then I will finish it with a mustard patina 










^ my thumb :mf_dribble:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> ^ the blade!!! I'd going to be brought up to a decent shine with mirco-mesh then I will finish it with a mustard patina
> 
> image
> 
> ^ my thumb :mf_dribble:


psst, paper-cut :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> psst, paper-cut :whistling2:


Yeah yeah 

tbh I should have took it like a man and quenched the blade in my own blood :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yeah yeah
> 
> tbh I should have took it like a man and quenched the blade in my own blood :lol2:


that would have been awesome :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> that would have been awesome :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Funnily enough I have had a Forum member/personal freind ask me to make them a sword quenched in pigs blood :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Hey people 

I've not been here for a while so hows tricks??


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Hey people
> 
> I've not been here for a while so hows tricks??


Hellooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## JustJack

Evening


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Hellooooooooooooooooo!


Hey hows you?




Trootle said:


> Evening


Evening


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Hey people
> 
> I've not been here for a while so hows tricks??


 
Hello 

And hello everyone else


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Hey hows you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evening


I'm great thanks, and yourself ?


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> Hey hows you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evening


Hey hey

How's you?


----------



## kris74

[email protected] said:


> i agree, the males are stunning little beasts
> 
> image


Indeed they are. Mine is hiding in the corner of his tank. To be honest neither of them have made real use of the space yet so I'm going to get a new heat source and heat a space for them instead of heat mats. Heat mats are really starting to irk me now. I'm thinking of cables, nice long cables..


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Hello
> 
> And hello everyone else


Hey hun, hows mum?




Biggys said:


> I'm great thanks, and yourself ?


Im cold  but other than that ok!! Googling pics and info for my next tattoo



Trootle said:


> Hey hey
> 
> How's you?


All gravy and you?


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> ^ the blade!!! I'd going to be brought up to a decent shine with mirco-mesh then I will finish it with a mustard patina
> 
> image
> 
> ^ my thumb :mf_dribble:


Are you heat treating blanks or did you make that from scratch dude?


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Hey hun, hows mum??


My mum's still the same, just a tiny bit of healing in the wound she has , thanks for asking!


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> My mum's still the same, just a tiny bit of healing in the wound she has , thanks for asking!


 
Aww bless you hun


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Are you heat treating blanks or did you make that from scratch dude?


that is stock removal from a HUGE kitchen knife with a busted tip 

I wish I could say I done that from scratch :blush:


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Aww bless you hun


On a positive note my crawl cay girl just took her first small mouse tonight


----------



## JurassicParking

Pizza and futurama time


----------



## snasha_d

My new piercing :flrt:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> that is stock removal from a HUGE kitchen knife with a busted tip
> 
> I wish I could say I done that from scratch :blush:


Haha, I was thinking that was a nice hollow grind on the blade... A bit nicer than something I'd expect to see from someone of your tender experience :Na_Na_Na_Na: I have a couple of decent sabatiers here with wonky tips that could use some straigtening. One is completely snapped off. I'll get a pic and if you can do anything with it you can fix it for me if you want?. It's a 12 inch chef knife which I was pretty fond of until I broke it..


----------



## kris74

snasha_d said:


> image
> 
> My new piercing :flrt:


Give it a flick, go on haha... I bet it would knack!

I had the top of my ear pierced years ago and it just wouldn't heal. I put up with the pain for a whole year before I couldn't take it any more. Gave up on my ears after that, just the stretched lobe thing for me now. I miss my piercings but too much rolling around and grappling isn't good with random bits of metal hanging from your body parts :devil:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Haha, I was thinking that was a nice hollow grind on the blade... A bit nicer than something I'd expect to see from someone of your tender experience :Na_Na_Na_Na: I have a couple of decent sabatiers here with wonky tips that could use some straigtening. One is completely snapped off. I'll get a pic and if you can do anything with it you can fix it for me if you want?. It's a 12 inch chef knife which I was pretty fond of until I broke it..


ah I'm not that good yet :lol2:

I'm thinking of changing the edge though :hmm:

to a better cutting edge something like a sheer drop from the top to acheive a razor like edge :hmm:

Erm it depends what you want doing with them mate I wouldn't wanna screw them up :blush:


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> image
> 
> My new piercing :flrt:


 Oh I hope that doesn't take ages to heal, when I had the top of my ear pierced it took flippin ages to heal :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

kris74 said:


> Give it a flick, go on haha... I bet it would knack!
> 
> I had the top of my ear pierced years ago and it just wouldn't heal. I put up with the pain for a whole year before I couldn't take it any more. Gave up on my ears after that, just the stretched lobe thing for me now. I miss my piercings but too much rolling around and grappling isn't good with random bits of metal hanging from your body parts :devil:


it wernt actually that bad tbh! My mates little one decided it looked fun to try and rip it out!! Its the 12th in my ears now 


AilsaM said:


> Oh I hope that doesn't take ages to heal, when I had the top of my ear pierced it took flippin ages to heal :lol2:


I'm lucky i heal pretty quickly lol!! I'll be getting it changed on the 12th when i go for the chat about my new tattoo :flrt:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> ah I'm not that good yet :lol2:
> 
> I'm thinking of changing the edge though :hmm:
> 
> *to a better cutting edge something like a sheer drop from the top to acheive a razor like edge* :hmm:
> 
> Erm it depends what you want doing with them mate I wouldn't wanna screw them up :blush:


it's not worth taking that much more off to get that type of edge I don't reckon. There are katana that have that type of geometry and they are good cutters but not really practical outside of the dojo (not that we use our regular swords outside the dojo)! A lot of tanto are that geometry also. I like a nice hollow grind, it has a nice aesthetic.

Tor the fixing of mine it would just be putting a new point on it really. Its missing around 10mm. Actually thinking about it, it seems it would look like a sashimi knife so might not be worth it!


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> I'm lucky i heal pretty quickly lol!! I'll be getting it changed on the 12th when i go for the chat about my new tattoo :flrt:


Oh what you getting? I'm getting a new tattoo for my birthday in a few months and I can't wait :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> it's not worth taking that much more off to get that type of edge I don't reckon. There are katana that have that type of geometry and they are good cutters but not really practical outside of the dojo (not that we use our regular swords outside the dojo)! A lot of tanto are that geometry also. I like a nice hollow grind, it has a nice aesthetic.
> 
> *Tor the fixing of mine it would just be putting a new point on it really. Its missing around 10mm. Actually thinking about it, it seems it would look like a sashimi knife so might not be worth it!*


this is what I'm worried about as they aren't cheap knives :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Oh what you getting? I'm getting a new tattoo for my birthday in a few months and I can't wait :2thumb:


Well theres a fair amount of work I need doing lmao!!! 

My next piece im getting is on my foot and ankle, But gotta have an appointment first to get the finishing touches then i may reveal all 
Then it will be getting the one down my spine extended over my right shoulder

What are you getting?


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Well theres a fair amount of work I need doing lmao!!!
> 
> My next piece im getting is on my foot and ankle, But gotta have an appointment first to get the finishing touches then i may reveal all
> Then it will be getting the one down my spine extended over my right shoulder
> 
> What are you getting?


Sounds cool though not sure I could have a piercing on my foot & ankle.

I'm having 3 butterflies done on my arm, side on, then one with wings fully open and then side on again.


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Sounds cool though not sure I could have a piercing on my foot & ankle.
> 
> I'm having 3 butterflies done on my arm, side on, then one with wings fully open and then side on again.


Piece of tattoo art work not piercing :lol2:


----------



## JustJack




----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Piece of tattoo art work not piercing :lol2:


Oops sorry must've read that wrong :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms




----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> *Sounds cool though not sure I could have a piercing on my foot & ankle.*
> 
> I'm having 3 butterflies done on my arm, side on, then one with wings fully open and then side on again.


OMFG *epic facepalm*


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> OMFG *epic facepalm*


Oh shut up :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> OMFG *epic facepalm*


The facepalm strikes :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Oh shut up :lol2:


 Make me.


----------



## DaveM

Biggys said:


> Make me.


Work that out


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Make me.


Run for cake!!!


----------



## Biggys

DaveM said:


> Work that out
> 
> image


----------



## snowgoose

DaveM said:


> Work that out
> 
> image


x=20?

probably totally wrong lol not done owt like that in years


----------



## snasha_d

snowgoose said:


> x=20?
> 
> probably totally wrong lol not done owt like that in years


Thats what i worked it out at too


----------



## DaveM

I got it as that, but I'm not sure, I haven't slept in like, 50 hours so maths aint my strong point at the minute :lol


----------



## Biggys

I made it that too :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> image


Munched sack?


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I made it that too :whistling2:


:hmm: I dont believe you tyler :whip:


----------



## DaveM

Biggys said:


> I made it that too :whistling2:


Awww bless you wanting to fit in ^_^


----------



## JustJack

Callum; Bad sac, after 4 days!


----------



## kris74

geckodelta said:


> Munched sack?


Sounds painful....


----------



## kris74

DaveM said:


> Work that out
> 
> image


I'm pap at math, please explain this to me please...!


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Callum; Bad sac, after 4 days!


 


Biggys said:


> I made it that too :whistling2:


tyler where did your tortoise thread go? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> tyler where did your tortoise thread go? :lol2:


 Got closed because masturbate if foul language :lol:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Got closed because masturbate if foul language :lol:


should have said tasturbate :'(


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> should have said tasturbate :'(


:lol2:


----------



## kris74

mcluskyisms said:


> image



*
Papissssss*


----------



## _jake_

DaveM said:


> Work that out
> 
> image


20

I used to keep mantids, but don't anymore, and don't post here, but I was reading and saw math. I'm bored, so thought i'd answer too:lol2:






kris74 said:


> I'm pap at math, please explain this to me please...!


Start with the answer. 7x3 which equals 21. Now going back through the equation it says to need to divide by three, so as we're going backwards we multiply, so 21 X 3 = 63. Now we have 63, and going again back through the equation it says (x + 1) X 3. as the first part is in brackets we do this last (opposite again). So take our 63 and divide by 3 (opposite of x3) which leaves us with 21. Now to the brackets we have x (our answer) +1. So opposite is minus 1, leaving us with 20. So the value of X is 20. Pretty simple once you get your head around it:2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> 20
> 
> I used to keep mantids, but don't anymore, and don't post here, but I was reading and saw math. I'm bored, so thought i'd answer too:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start with the answer. 7x3 which equals 21. Now going back through the equation it says to need to divide by three, so as we're going backwards we multiply, so 21 X 3 = 63. Now we have 63, and going again back through the equation it says (x + 1) X 3. as the first part is in brackets we do this last (opposite again). So take our 63 and divide by 3 (opposite of x3) which leaves us with 21. Now to the brackets we have x (our answer) +1. So opposite is minus 1, leaving us with 20. So the value of X is 20. Pretty simple once you get your head around it:2thumb:


Get another mantid :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> Get another mantid :lol2:


I'm thinking about it. But the last time I kept reps/inverts, it took about three months for the crickets and fruit-flies to die that were living in my room:lol2: And the ones that jumped out at you when you get a fresh towel to have a shower proper scare you:no1: You're not helping me you no, Trootle. I already wanna crestie and some P.Wahls and god knows what else. :lol2: Feck it, I'll hide them under my bed if I go to uni:lol2: its not for another couple of years anyway lol


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> I'm thinking about it. But the last time I kept reps/inverts, it took about three months for the crickets and fruit-flies to die that were living in my room:lol2: And the ones that jumped out at you when you get a fresh towel to have a shower proper scare you:no1: You're not helping me you no, Trootle. I already wanna crestie and some P.Wahls and god knows what else. :lol2: Feck it, I'll hide them under my bed if I go to uni:lol2: its not for another couple of years anyway lol


Haha :lol2:

And go on go and get a cresting, you know you wanna 

:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Haha I do! Hmm, save to go and spend a fortnight in Turkey, or get reptiles. Tbh I'm actually swaying towards the animals lol Cresties mostly eat repashy stuff... so not much live food. Mantids hardly need much feeding. Meh... I hate this. Give it 3 months and I'll have about 20 different animals. lol


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> Haha I do! Hmm, save to go and spend a fortnight in Turkey, or get reptiles. Tbh I'm actually swaying towards the animals lol Cresties mostly eat repashy stuff... so not much live food. Mantids hardly need much feeding. Meh... I hate this. Give it 3 months and I'll have about 20 different animals. lol


Reptiles 

Yeah not much live food needed 

I want a tokay gecko, and some crabs 

Gonna ask my lfs if they can get rainbow crabs in


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> Reptiles
> 
> Yeah not much live food needed
> 
> I want a tokay gecko, and some crabs
> 
> Gonna ask my lfs if they can get rainbow crabs in


Haha.. you've convinced me. I'll get something soon:whistling2:
i've wanted one of them for ever, but, I do like my fingers.

I used to have crabs, and told this to people quite readily, I was about 12 at the time and people either ran away from me or were intrigued (either that I actually had real life crabs or had enough pubes for a sufficient lice colony) :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> Haha.. you've convinced me. I'll get something soon:whistling2:
> i've wanted one of them for ever, but, I do like my fingers.
> 
> I used to have crabs, and told this to people quite readily, I was about 12 at the time and people either ran away from me or were intrigued (either that I actually had real life crabs or had enough pubes for a sufficient lice colony) :lol2:


Woop haha

And nah, they can be pussy cats really lol

:lol2: :lol2: :lol2: Jake has crabs :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

sorry bout that, took me ages to get back on!

I do not have crabs, I just had a rather impressive bush! lol

I had rainbow ones!


----------



## geckodelta

Hello : victory:


----------



## kris74

Trootle said:


> Reptiles
> 
> Yeah not much live food needed
> 
> I want a tokay gecko, and some crabs
> 
> Gonna ask my lfs if they can get rainbow crabs in


I can get you sorted with crabs, I'll pm you my sisters mobile number.... :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

kris74 said:


> I can get you sorted with crabs, I'll pm you my sisters mobile number.... :whistling2:


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Hello : victory:


Hi:2thumb:



kris74 said:


> I can get you sorted with crabs, I'll pm you my sisters mobile number.... :whistling2:


She got them off of me in the first place.:whistling2:

Hope you understood the Algebra, I'd make a rubbish teacher:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Hi:2thumb:
> 
> 
> She got them off of me in the first place.:whistling2:
> 
> Hope you understood the Algebra, I'd make a rubbish teacher:lol2:


your version actually simplified it a lot :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> your version actually simplified it a lot :Na_Na_Na_Na:


haha. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> haha. :blush:


just wish you could have translated my GCSE maths a couple of years back :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> just wish you could have translated my GCSE maths a couple of years back :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: I've only got a C, what did you get?:gasp:


----------



## babyjo84

Having a good T day today, all feeding and I even saw my b.vagans for the first time since I got it! Lol


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> :lol2: I've only got a C, what did you get?:gasp:


You don't even want to know, the worst part is that I was privately educated so my parents were even more disappointed as well as out of pocket :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> You don't even want to know, the worst part is that I was privately educated so my parents were even more disappointed as well as out of pocket :lol2:


Posh *cough* twit.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ojo

_jake_ said:


> sorry bout that, took me ages to get back on!
> *
> I do not have crabs, I just had a rather impressive bush! lol*
> 
> I had rainbow ones!


Thats a quote for a sig if ever i saw one :whistling2:

Hey Callum, everyone else :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Posh *cough* twit.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Im really not Posh! :lol2:


ojo said:


> Thats a quote for a sig if ever i saw one :whistling2:
> 
> Hey Callum, everyone else :2thumb:


Hello Ian :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Im really not Posh! :lol2:
> 
> 
> Hello Ian :flrt:


Damn. Well, that does explain failing your GCSE Maths:Na_Na_Na_Na: You've turned common boy.:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Hello


Hiya : victory:



_jake_ said:


> Damn. Well, that does explain failing your GCSE Maths:Na_Na_Na_Na: You've turned common boy.:whistling2:


I would call myself common anyway! just don't ask tyler :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

haha... I wont ask him anything. Though I do wonder what his opinion of the Chancellors new budget, though!


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> haha... I wont ask him anything. Though I do wonder what his opinion of the Chancellors new budget, though!


I dread to think :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Do you think he knows who George Osbourne is? :hmm:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Do you think he knows who George Osbourne is? :hmm:


I would be money that he has to google it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> I would be money that he has to google it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


After the conversation about the Chancellor, then mentioning his name after, and he still needs to google it, I think he seriously needs some help!:lol2: Someone get the boy a tutor!


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> After the conversation about the Chancellor, then mentioning his name after, and he still needs to google it, I think he seriously needs some help!:lol2: Someone get the boy a tutor!


Oh tutors are no fun :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Oh tutors are no fun :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Its alright.. they're wasted on you anyway:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Its alright.. they're wasted on you anyway:whistling2:


I blame RFUK, besides I had teachers, not tutors :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> I blame RFUK, besides I had teachers, not tutors :whistling2:


And you say you're not posh!:lol2:

And you live in Greenwich, don't they like name Time after that?:gasp: Greenwich mean time.

[email protected]


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> I blame RFUK, besides I had teachers, not tutors :whistling2:


Did you know in Greece your tutor would be the slave that took the kids to school, and would stand at the back of the class and administer discipline if it was needed.

We should bring that back, solve unemployment and little toe rags misbehaving in one stroke.


----------



## MaskFac3

Lord Vetinari said:


> Did you know in Greece your tutor would be the slave that took the kids to school, and would stand at the back of the class and administer discipline if it was needed.
> 
> We should bring that back, solve unemployment and little toe rags misbehaving in one stroke.


Unfortunately our generation would probably petrol bomb things like people and start riots now :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> And you say you're not posh!:lol2:
> 
> And you live in Greenwich, don't they like name Time after that?:gasp: Greenwich mean time.
> 
> [email protected]


:gasp: Im really not posh, you can ask tom.. he totally knows me and everything :whistling2:



Lord Vetinari said:


> Did you know in Greece your tutor would be the slave that took the kids to school, and would stand at the back of the class and administer discipline if it was needed.
> 
> We should bring that back, solve unemployment and little toe rags misbehaving in one stroke.


slightly harsh, I thought you luffed me


----------



## Lord Vetinari

MaskFac3 said:


> Unfortunately our generation would probably petrol bomb things like people and start riots now :whistling2:


Not if you got clouted round the lug 'ole first :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Lord Vetinari said:


> Did you know in Greece your tutor would be the slave that took the kids to school, and would stand at the back of the class and administer discipline if it was needed.
> 
> We should bring that back, solve unemployment and little toe rags misbehaving in one stroke.


And in Ancient Roman times teachers were actually respected.:gasp: But to be fair, most of their lessons happened outside and they had tablets and stylus (seriously) : victory::lol2:



geckodelta said:


> :gasp: Im really not posh, you can ask tom.. he totally knows me and everything
> 
> 
> 
> slightly harsh, I thought you luffed me


One is not Posh.:whistling2:


----------



## ojo

The people who cant spell generation should be castrated, stop them breeding like rabbits doped up on acid.. 

My 2p anyway...


----------



## MaskFac3

ojo said:


> The people who cant spell generation should be castrated, stop them breeding like rabbits doped up on acid..
> 
> My 2p anyway...


I'm glad I'm good at spelling


----------



## _jake_

ojo said:


> The people who cant spell generation should be castrated, stop them breeding like rabbits doped up on acid..
> 
> My 2p anyway...


Sounds like an effective treatment for Dyslexia.:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> And in Ancient Roman times teachers were actually respected.:gasp: But to be fair, most of their lessons happened outside and they had tablets and stylus (seriously) : victory::lol2:
> 
> 
> One is not Posh.:whistling2:


Oh shush! I will be forced to set my butler on you :whistling2: :lol2: 


*disclaimer* I don't have a butler. 

:whistling2:


----------



## ojo

And for the neds Jake.


----------



## ojo

geckodelta said:


> Oh shush! I will be forced to set my butler on you :whistling2: :lol2:
> 
> 
> *disclaimer* I don't have a butler.
> 
> :whistling2:


Weren't you boasting the other day about how your butler is 90 years old and you have him running up and down the stairs tending to your needs? :devil:


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Weren't you boasting the other day about how your butler is 90 years old and you have him running up and down the stairs tending to your needs? :devil:


That was a private conversation


----------



## MaskFac3

I agree that this society is going to collapse if the generations that were previously used for muscle (that is now not needed as machines do it now) keep breeding and creating a parasitic effect on the workers by taking but not giving.


----------



## AilsaM

Buona sera bella gente :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Buona sera bella gente :2thumb:


Bello vederti


----------



## ojo

MaskFac3 said:


> I agree that this society is going to collapse if the generations that were previously used for muscle (that is now not needed as machines do it now) keep breeding and creating a parasitic effect on the workers by taking but not giving.


You should see what its like down the road from me, noone but a very select few work, yet the drive top range cars (audi, bmw, land rovers) have top of the range phones and clothes and its all donw to the fact they start spouting out brats at the age of 14 and dont stop till they are 36... 

Either that or they have all managed to win the lottery a few times each... :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Oh shush! I will be forced to set my butler on you :whistling2: :lol2:
> 
> 
> *disclaimer* I don't have a butler.
> 
> :whistling2:


No not a Butler, Butler's:lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Bello vederti


Come stai questa sera? Avete avuto una buona giornata?


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> No not a Butler, Butler's:lol2:


I actually don't think I have anything stereotypically posh in my house, therefore I'm not posh :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

ojo said:


> You should see what its like down the road from me, noone but a very select few work, yet the drive top range cars (audi, bmw, land rovers) have top of the range phones and clothes and its all donw to the fact they start spouting out brats at the age of 14 and dont stop till they are 36...
> 
> Either that or they have all managed to win the lottery a few times each... :whistling2:


Its a shame. People who actually deserve to have benefits (after paying tax for decades) and then get struck with an illness, then have trouble claiming or get refused:devil:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> I actually don't think I have anything stereotypically posh in my house, therefore I'm not posh :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha, I know, just messing. Guess you live in a two-bed flat, yes?:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Come stai questa sera? Avete avuto una buona giornata?


Sto bene grazie, hai avuto una buona giornata?


----------



## ojo

_jake_ said:


> Its a shame. People who actually deserve to have benefits (after paying tax for decades) and then get struck with an illness, then have trouble claiming or get refused:devil:


Exactly, My dad got struck with arthritis and cant get a dime from the government because hes over a certain age to claim... Sorry, but when did an illness or whatever just stop attacking people when they hit a certain age...


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Haha, I know, just messing. Guess you live in a two-bed flat, yes?:whistling2:


No, I live in a 4 bed house :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ojo

geckodelta said:


> No, I live in a 4 bed house :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Tramp, i live in a WHOLE house, not just 4 beds :whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Sto bene grazie, hai avuto una buona giornata?


Sì, ho avuto una buona giornata.


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Sì, ho avuto una buona giornata.


Eccellente :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

ojo said:


> Exactly, My dad got struck with arthritis and cant get a dime from the government because hes over a certain age to claim... Sorry, but when did an illness or whatever just stop attacking people when they hit a certain age...


Same, my mum's got a really rare meningitis disorder, which admittedly doesn't affect her every day, but means because she can relapse several times a year, so can't work as she got laid off.

She can claim the basics, but nothing else. Yet I've seen a druggie come out of a job centre on crutches, got into the next street, and jogged into his Audi:devil: I hate people. 



geckodelta said:


> No, I live in a 4 bed house :Na_Na_Na_Na:


One more than me.


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Same, my mum's got a really rare meningitis disorder, which admittedly doesn't affect her every day, but means because she can relapse several times a year, so can't work as she got laid off.
> 
> She can claim the basics, but nothing else. Yet I've seen a druggie come out of a job centre on crutches, got into the next street, and jogged into his Audi:devil: I hate people.
> 
> 
> One more than me.


To be fair I live like a 15 minute drive from Greenwich park.. so I rest my case :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> To be fair I live like a 15 minute drive from Greenwich park.. so I rest my case :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Alright, Posh Boy.


----------



## AilsaM

Anyone watch the first episode of the new Game of Thrones? Was most good.


----------



## geckodelta

:whip:



_jake_ said:


> Alright, Posh Boy.


----------



## geckodelta

Hello people


----------



## chris_wade

hey


----------



## _jake_

With already got a Hey and Hello so I'm going for a Hi!


----------



## JustJack

Howdy


----------



## ojo

Greetings


----------



## Biggys

From this










to this










Only took 4 hours of polishing, still no where near done yet though :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Biggys said:


> From this
> 
> image
> 
> to this
> 
> image
> 
> Only took 4 hours of polishing, still no where near done yet though :lol2:


Four hours to put a computer mouse into the picture?:whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> Four hours to put a computer mouse into the picture?:whistling2:


Jake did I see on another thread you worked in a fish shop, or was I seeing things? Lol


----------



## Biggys

:censor:ed off.....


looking for a bed as I haven't had one for like a year now, it's either been the floor or more recently a fishing bed....

there was a double solid oak bed with mattress on Ebay for 50 quid, quite near to me aswell, but my dad won't pick it up -_-


----------



## geckodelta

Rawr, sexy time.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> :censor:ed off.....
> 
> 
> looking for a bed as I haven't had one for like a year now, it's either been the floor or more recently a fishing bed....
> 
> there was a double solid oak bed with mattress on Ebay for 50 quid, quite near to me aswell, but my dad won't pick it up -_-


Bung him a case of beers?


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Bung him a case of beers?


He doesn't drink fella, but I did offer him the petrol money and an ounce of baccy :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> He doesn't drink fella, but I did offer him the petrol money and an ounce of baccy :lol2:


Hmm, well I'm out of ideas. Bribery usually works for me.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Hmm, well I'm out of ideas. Bribery usually works for me.


Ok I'm out of Ideas........

Right two options


I'll hire myself out to 10 ugly chicks for 50 quid each 

OR 5 REALLLLY ugly chicks for 100 quid each giving me the money for a bed....

(family guy logic win)

:hmm:


----------



## AilsaM

Good evening folks


----------



## ojo

Callum, who you kidden? no sexy time for you lol,

Ty, Family Guy logic never fails IMO...


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Good evening folks


Ailsa.....want a good time ?


100 quid.....no refunds 


:whistling2:

Yeah I went there :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Ailsa.....want a good time ?
> 
> 
> 100 quid.....no refunds
> 
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> Yeah I went there :lol2:


Oh, er, good god mentally scarred by the image I just had............... :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> Jake did I see on another thread you worked in a fish shop, or was I seeing things? Lol


Pet fish shop yep: victory: No battered cod here, well, unless I beat up one.:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Oh, er, good god mentally scarred by the image I just had............... :lol2:












????
8)


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> ????
> 8)


Horses are a beautiful :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Horses are a beautiful :flrt:


 Someone missed the point of that picture....:lol2:


----------



## ojo

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> ????
> 8)


Should i be the first to point out... it has no man parts? :whistling2:


----------



## MustLoveSnails

Biggys said:


> )


:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Should i be the first to point out... it has no man parts? :whistling2:


Crap I posted a she horse :lol2:



MustLoveSnails said:


> :whistling2:


:notworthy:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Someone missed the point of that picture....:lol2:


Ok what was the point of the picture :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> Pet fish shop yep: victory: No battered cod here, well, unless I beat up one.:lol2:


Yeah that's what I meant haha

Just as there is a guy called Jake in my lfs :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Ok what was the point of the picture :lol2:


I'm not even going to explain :lol2:


----------



## ojo

AilsaM said:


> Ok what was the point of the picture :lol2:


When you thought of him, you pictured a stallion.. but in the case of his picture.. a SHE


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> I'm not even going to explain :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:



ojo said:


> When you thought of him, you pictured a stallion..


Eh no I didn't :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> Yeah that's what I meant haha
> 
> Just as there is a guy called Jake in my lfs :lol2:


Haha not me, unless he works in a marine specialists but hates marines so hides with the freshwater section:whistling2:, then it's possibly my twin:lol2:

Yeah, I tell people I work PT in a fish shop... their usual reply is 'With chips?' *facedesk*


----------



## _jake_

AilsaM said:


> Eh no I didn't :lol2:


He probably meant he's hung like a horse....... One of those miniature horses.


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> When you thought of him, you pictured a stallion.. but in the case of his picture.. a SHE


That's it, but I failed at finding a male horse :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

_jake_ said:


> He probably meant he's hung like a horse....... One of those miniature horses.


Ah :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> Haha not me, unless he works in a marine specialists but hates marines so hides with the freshwater section:whistling2:, then it's possibly my twin:lol2:
> 
> Yeah, I tell people I work PT in a fish shop... their usual reply is 'With chips?' *facedesk*


:lol2 :lol2:

My lfs has a lot of marines, and the Jake in their was in the freshwater bit today :lol2:

Think it's your twin haha


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Eh no I didn't :lol2:


She didn't think she just drooled on the Key board at the thought of my MANLINESS!

:lol:


Yeah I'm that bored and hyper :lol2:



_jake_ said:


> He probably meant he's hung like a horse....... One of those miniature horses.


No no I didn't :lol2:


----------



## MustLoveSnails

To be fair the female horse and donkey are both accurate. :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> :lol2 :lol2:
> 
> My lfs has a lot of marines, and the Jake in their was in the freshwater bit today :lol2:
> 
> Think it's your twin haha


Haha, don't get me wrong marines are awesome fish, but I don't really agree with the way that pretty much every species is WC. Where as with freshwater most are CF or CB. And I love chemistry, but my god all those tests to get your water perfect and with £500+ worth of stock, I'd be more stressed than a midget giving birth to quadruplets.

I'll stay with my guppies:whistling2:

What you keeping anyhow?


----------



## _jake_

Biggys said:


> *She didn't think she just drooled on the Key board at the thought of my MANLINESS!
> *
> :lol:
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm that bored and hyper :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> No no I didn't :lol2:


Yeah, because there is nothing more masculine than a really camp animal who gets ridden by midget men with kinky wips.:whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM

Since Tyler mentioned horses I'm going with my friend when she picks up 2 new pure bred stallions, I cannot wait to see them!


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> Haha, don't get me wrong marines are awesome fish, but I don't really agree with the way that pretty much every species is WC. Where as with freshwater most are CF or CB. And I love chemistry, but my god all those tests to get your water perfect and with £500+ worth of stock, I'd be more stressed than a midget giving birth to quadruplets.
> 
> I'll stay with my guppies:whistling2:
> 
> What you keeping anyhow?


Yeah I like the look of marines, the colours and corals but they are bloody expensive! :lol2:

And guppppies haha

Fish wise? Got lemon tetras, neon tetras, can't remember the others think they are glow lights, and a lair of BN plecos  Went to get aload of plants


----------



## Biggys

_jake_ said:


> Yeah, because there is nothing more masculine than a *really camp animal who gets ridden by midget men with kinky wips.*:whistling2:


 You of all people would know


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> Yeah I like the look of marines, the colours and corals but they are bloody expensive! :lol2:
> 
> And guppppies haha
> 
> Fish wise? Got lemon tetras, neon tetras, can't remember the others think they are glow lights, and a lair of BN plecos  Went to get aload of plants


awesome! :lol2: so expensive, some people spend £1000's in one go:gasp:


Biggys said:


> You of all people would know


It's called watching the racing, and common sense, maybe you should get some?:whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> awesome! :lol2: so expensive, some people spend £1000's in one go:gasp:
> 
> It's called watching the racing, and common sense, maybe you should get some?:whistling2:


Had a dwarf frog, plates, mollies, guppies and cories at different stages 

Need to get something else in there but don't know what :hmm:

Yeah some of the fish are that alone :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> Had a dwarf frog, plates, mollies, guppies and cories at different stages
> 
> Need to get something else in there but don't know what :hmm:
> 
> Yeah some of the fish are that alone :lol2:


Red-eyed puffers... fecking awesome FW puffers. Get some, now!:no1:


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> Red-eyed puffers... fecking awesome FW puffers. Get some, now!:no1:


Yeah, always wanted some but they don't have them and I probably can't afford them lol

Want either another shoal of tetras, marbled hatchets, a gourami, platties, guppies or rams


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> Yeah, always wanted some but they don't have them and I probably can't afford them lol
> 
> Want either another shoal of tetras, marbled hatchets, a gourami, platties, guppies or rams


Chocolate gourami's are really awesome creatures:no1:


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> Chocolate gourami's are really awesome creatures:no1:


They are soooo cool


----------



## DaveM

I just found a P. cambridgei sling on my wall, and all mine were accounted for, it was only 10mm leg span, or there abouts, and it had lost a leg, seriously confused lol


----------



## chris_wade

DaveM said:


> I just found a P. cambridgei sling on my wall, and all mine were accounted for, it was only 10mm leg span, or there abouts, and it had lost a leg, seriously confused lol


 
very odd!


----------



## Dr3d

DaveM said:


> I just found a P. cambridgei sling on my wall, and all mine were accounted for, it was only 10mm leg span, or there abouts, and it had lost a leg, seriously confused lol


 
I have an idea bro lololol could be perhaps one in the commune managed to get in the box when I was sending them to you bro  and it's found its way out and up ya wall Bonus lol glad it's ok tho 

I sent you 3 by the way  so if you have 4 then I recon thats whats happened


----------



## DaveM

Dr3d said:


> I have an idea bro lololol could be perhaps one in the commune managed to get in the box when I was sending them to you bro  and it's found its way out and up ya wall Bonus lol glad it's ok tho
> 
> I sent you 3 by the way  so if you have 4 then I recon thats whats happened


:lol2: No worries mate


----------



## MaskFac3

_jake_ said:


> awesome! :lol2: so expensive, some people spend £1000's in one go:gasp:


Are we any worse with our p.metallica's and m.balfouri lol


----------



## geckodelta

:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :whistling2:


Hello dude


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Hello dude


Hey sexy bum.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Hey sexy bum.


How are you dude ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> How are you dude ?


stressed :lol2: you?


----------



## _jake_

MaskFac3 said:


> Are we any worse with our p.metallica's and m.balfouri lol


Ha ha! I'm just going to nod my head and agree, as I have no clue what you're talking about! But I know they're T's!:whistling2::lol2:
Hello everybody else!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> stressed :lol2: you?


 Why you stressed fella ?

I'm struggling to function :lol2:

Had hardly any sleep this week :|


----------



## _jake_

Biggys said:


> Why you stressed fella ?
> 
> I'm struggling to function :lol2:
> 
> Had hardly any sleep this week :|


I woke up at 3pm today! Had about 12hours sleep, and was still tired:gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Why you stressed fella ?
> 
> I'm struggling to function :lol2:
> 
> Had hardly any sleep this week :|


I have no idea  just feeling on edge :lol2:

awww! wanna come spoon with me? :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> I woke up at 3pm today! Had about 12hours sleep, and was still tired:gasp:


12 hours sleep? 

Lucky :censor:
:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

_jake_ said:


> I woke up at 3pm today! Had about 12hours sleep, and was still tired:gasp:


Lucky!

I was ill for half of last week and all the weekend, went back to work on monday barely better, didn't sleep all monday night, worked all day yesterday, probably got 3 hours sleep last night, then worked all day today :shock:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> 12 hours sleep?
> 
> Lucky :censor:
> :lol2:


Surely you can sleep just as long in your king size bed and butler catering to your every need, eh posh boy?:Na_Na_Na_Na:



Biggys said:


> Lucky!
> 
> I was ill for half of last week and all the weekend, went back to work on monday barely better, didn't sleep all monday night, worked all day yesterday, probably got 3 hours sleep last night, then worked all day today :shock:


How is the street-corner trade? Heard it's 'picking up' quite well... hehehe.:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

_jake_ said:


> How is the street-corner trade? Heard it's 'picking up' quite well... hehehe.:whistling2:


So I have heard, I'm not seeing any of it, keep having to give out refunds :devil:


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## _jake_

Biggys said:


> So I have heard, I'm not seeing any of it, keep having to give out refunds :devil:


It just not picking up for you then mate?

Don't worry, I've heard its quite common.


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Surely you can sleep just as long in your king size bed and butler catering to your every need, eh posh boy?:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> How is the street-corner trade? Heard it's 'picking up' quite well... hehehe.:whistling2:


I lack a butler but I do have a kingsize.. with unimaginally uncomfortable pillows :whip:


----------



## Biggys

_jake_ said:


> It just not picking up for you then mate?
> 
> Don't worry, I've heard its quite common.


Nope cos I'm an Ugly bastard 


I tried the valentines card writing buiseness too, didn't work out well


Roses are red 
Violets are blue
Get in the van cos I spose you'll do


Roses are red 
Violets are blue
Why are you reading this card when there's Ironing to do

Roses are red
Violets are blue


No.....no they aren't, they are frigging Violet hence the name you utter tard....


Yeah didn't sell to many of those


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Nope cos I'm an Ugly bastard
> 
> 
> I tried the valentines card writing buiseness too, didn't work out well
> 
> 
> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> Get in the van cos I spose you'll do
> 
> 
> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> Why are you reading this card when there's Ironing to do
> 
> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> 
> 
> No.....no they aren't, they are frigging Violet hence the name you utter tard....
> 
> 
> Yeah didn't sell to many of those


your such a twat :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> I lack a butler but I do have a kingsize.. with unimaginally uncomfortable pillows :whip:


Damn you and your kingsize, I have a mere Double:gasp: I'll spoon with ya.:flrt::lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> your such a twat :flrt:


ut I'm a lovable twat!



_jake_ said:


> Damn you and your kingsize, I have a mere Double:gasp: I'll spoon with ya.:flrt::lol2:


I want a super king cos I'm a fat :censor: and I need room :lol2:

but it wont leave me any room in my room


----------



## _jake_

Biggys said:


> ut I'm a lovable twat!
> 
> 
> 
> I want a super king cos I'm a fat :censor: and I need room :lol2:
> 
> but it wont leave me any room in my room


Haha! My room is tiny, and basically I have a 1 metre long walking space until I hit something! Still, I fit my double in, with great difficulty:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Damn you and your kingsize, I have a mere Double:gasp: I'll spoon with ya.:flrt::lol2:


My place, 15 minutes. K? 

:whistling2:


Biggys said:


> ut I'm a lovable twat!
> 
> 
> 
> I want a super king cos I'm a fat :censor: and I need room :lol2:
> 
> but it wont leave me any room in my room


I wanted a super/california king but my mum said no


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I wanted a super/california king but my mum said no


Good! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

The mangrove is in shed, someone is angry :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Plus all of my spare room is taken up with snakes :lol2: had a clear out of my alcove (sp?) today and reckon I've got room for a boa and something else as well now :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Good! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> The mangrove is in shed, someone is angry :lol2:


Harsh :devil:

and :lol2: I dare you to give it a high five :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> My place, 15 minutes. K?
> 
> :whistling2:


I'll bring the cape and wand.


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> I'll bring the cape and wand.


No need, already have them here


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> No need, already have them here


What about the mask and Mr Woody?


----------



## Biggys

I have toxic waste sweets.....BOW TO ME!


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> What about the mask and Mr Woody?


No 


Biggys said:


> I have toxic waste sweets.....BOW TO ME!


I eat them like haribo! :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I eat them like haribo! :whistling2:


I ate a lemon one and it got all up under my tounge bar, even though it's healed still wanst a nice feeling :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

I bit the side of my lip, and then decided it was a good idea to squeeze a whole lemon into my mouth, yeah, it hurt


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I ate a lemon one and it got all up under my tounge bar, even though it's healed still wanst a nice feeling :lol2:





_jake_ said:


> I bit the side of my lip, and then decided it was a good idea to squeeze a whole lemon into my mouth, yeah, it hurt


You guys are both idiots :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

_jake_ said:


> I bit the side of my lip, and then decided it was a good idea to squeeze a whole lemon into my mouth, yeah, it hurt


Just why ?




geckodelta said:


> You guys are both idiots :lol2:


I'm not an Idiot, I just ended up with the sour thing in the wrong place :shock:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> You guys are both idiots :lol2:


It was the most painful thing that's ever been in my mouth  Proper stung it did.:devil:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Just why ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not an Idiot, I just ended up with the sour thing in the wrong place :shock:


thats what they all say :whistling2:


_jake_ said:


> It was the most painful thing that's ever been in my mouth  Proper stung it did.:devil:


its not wise to squeeze lemons into cuts, most people realise that without having to learn it the hard way :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

_jake_ said:


> It was the most painful thing that's ever been in my mouth  Proper stung it did.:devil:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> thats what they all say :whistling2:
> 
> 
> its not wise to squeeze lemons into cuts, most people realise that without having to learn it the hard way :whistling2:


I cut it earlier, didn't purposely put lemon in my mouth after doing it, I just forgot. That's something someone stupid would do:whistling2:


----------



## DaveM

Well, it's safe to say my new spiders have settled, fed them all earlier. The feeding reaction of my N. chromatus is awesome


----------



## 8and6

Biggys said:


> I ate a lemon one and it got all up under my tounge bar, even though it's healed still wanst a nice feeling :lol2:


because you created a battery cell you dork! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

hello people :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> hello people :2thumb:


'ello :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> 'ello :2thumb:


you alright?


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> you alright?


aye am grand thanks, my little cambridgei sling gave me a mini heart attack last night :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Hey, anyone watching Celebrity Juice?


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> aye am grand thanks, my little cambridgei sling gave me a mini heart attack last night :lol2:


haha how? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


_jake_ said:


> Hey, anyone watching Celebrity Juice?


me! of course :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> haha how? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> me! of course :Na_Na_Na_Na:


No teenage boy should miss seeing Laura Whitmore being motted out.:lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> haha how? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Was using a syringe to drop some water onto a corner of the substrate and she comes charging out wanting to attack the water drops :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Was using a syringe to drop some water onto a corner of the substrate and she comes charging out wanting to attack the water drops :lol2:


awwww :flrt:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> awwww :flrt:


 I was like bloody hell, good god and she's gonna be much quicker once grown up :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> No teenage boy should miss seeing Laura Whitmore being motted out.:lol2:


that was :censor: awesome :lol2: god she's sexy..


----------



## geckodelta

:mf_dribble:


----------



## _jake_

Haha... totally the only reason I watched I'm a Celebrity, Get me out of here! :lol:

Anyone done anything interesting today?


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Haha... totally the only reason I watched I'm a Celebrity, Get me out of here! :lol:
> 
> Anyone done anything interesting today?


Ive done nothing but sit and watch tv :lol2: how about you?


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Ive done nothing but sit and watch tv :lol2: how about you?


Basically exactly the same :lol2: Thinking about what pet I want to get:2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Basically exactly the same :lol2: Thinking about what pet I want to get:2thumb:


same! Im seriously considering adding one of moobazmoo's boa neo's to my collection :flirt: my mum made a mistake when she cleared out my room and left me with space for loads of more animals :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Hey *waves*


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> same! Im seriously considering adding one of moobazmoo's boa neo's to my collection :flirt: my mum made a mistake when she cleared out my room and left me with space for loads of more animals :lol2:


Haha! I dunno what I went to get tbh. Was looking at a crestie but plan to go to uni, so want something that'll only live like 2-3 years at most... so either looking at getting a robo hamster (actually rather cute :lol2 or get a mantid collection going again. : victory: You think of anything else I could consider?:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Hey *waves*


Hello : victory:


_jake_ said:


> Haha! I dunno what I went to get tbh. Was looking at a crestie but plan to go to uni, so want something that'll only live like 2-3 years at most... so either looking at getting a robo hamster (actually rather cute :lol2 or get a mantid collection going again. : victory: You think of anything else I could consider?:whistling2:


You could maybe get a prostitute? I don't think they live that long and they are pretty interesting to keep..
Im sooo gonna get banned for that


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Hello : victory:
> 
> 
> You could maybe get a prostitute? I don't think they love that long and they are pretty interesting to keep..
> Im sooo gonna get banned for that


Pretty expensive start up cost's i heard. But once you put them in their cage and feed a pretty good diet, with minimal exercise, the cost just stops apparently.


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Pretty expensive start up cost's i heard. But once you put them in their cage and feed a pretty good diet, with minimal exercise, the cost just stops apparently.


Yeah, starting up is a little expensive but I think it will probably be interesting to keep them, not tried it myself though, maybe theres a care sheet somewhere?


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Yeah, starting up is a little expensive but I think it will probably be interesting to keep them, not tried it myself though, maybe theres a care sheet somewhere?


Differing methods apparently, not many people keep them at the moment so really is down to you to find the best sort of care methods. I'd recommend a dog crate, two bowls, plenty of exercise, that keeps them pretty content. Just don't let them near a phone.


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Differing methods apparently, not many people keep them at the moment so really is down to you to find the best sort of care methods. I'd recommend a dog crate, two bowls, plenty of exercise, that keeps them pretty content. Just don't let them near a phone.


:lol2: we should probably change the subject :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: we should probably change the subject :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah! Oh, if you're watching the telly box, good film on Film4.:flrt:
Hmm, not sure what I wanna get tbh.:devil: So hard making decisions:gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Yeah! Oh, if you're watching the telly box, good film on Film4.:flrt:
> Hmm, not sure what I wanna get tbh.:devil: So hard making decisions:gasp:


just flicked, chatroom? what's it about? :Na_Na_Na_Na:

and hmm maybe some assassin beetles?


----------



## chris_wade

Evening all


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> just flicked, chatroom? what's it about? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> and hmm maybe some assassin beetles?


Watch it:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Meh, mantids if any sort of invert! that or a cute hamster....:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

chris_wade said:


> Evening all


hello :2thumb:


_jake_ said:


> Watch it:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Meh, mantids if any sort of invert! that or a cute hamster....:whistling2:


hamsters are cute but they are also evil :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

haha yeah. 

We'll seee. You watching Chatroom?


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> haha yeah.
> 
> We'll seee. You watching Chatroom?


I will be in a second


----------



## _jake_

You suck lol!


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> You suck lol!


Im watching it now! its a phone advert...


----------



## _jake_

Missed the good bits! lol

So. I'm very bored.


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Missed the good bits! lol
> 
> So. I'm very bored.


whats happened? :lol2: and same!


----------



## _jake_

Meh, crying dude came off anti-depressants, William one who had computer took off him is basically crazy and I think is going try and get him to commit suicide.. all happy!


----------



## lucozade3000

_jake_ said:


> Missed the good bits! lol
> 
> So. I'm very bored.


Try this then

While sitting, lift your right foot off the floor and make clockwise circles.
Now while doing this, draw the number "6" in the air with your right hand.
Your foot will change direction.

-J


----------



## _jake_

Damn my nervous system!!


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Meh, crying dude came off anti-depressants, William one who had computer took off him is basically crazy and I think is going try and get him to commit suicide.. all happy!


I like happy films


lucozade3000 said:


> Try this then
> 
> While sitting, lift your right foot off the floor and make clockwise circles.
> Now while doing this, draw the number "6" in the air with your right hand.
> Your foot will change direction.
> 
> -J


:gasp: Mind Blown.


----------



## _jake_

Like Happy Feet?


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Like Happy Feet?


No :lol2: like the hangover and things like that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> No :lol2: like the hangover and things like that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You like the film? I'm proper into psychological mind-fecks!:lol2:

Oh, so not like Twilight? I can imagine you being on Team Edward:whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Morning lol


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> You like the film? I'm proper into psychological mind-fecks!:lol2:
> 
> Oh, so not like Twilight? I can imagine you being on Team Edward:whistling2:


I am on team Edward! stupid Jacob taking all the glory :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Morning lol


top of the morning to ya


----------



## kris74

I bought my 1st DSLR yesterday.... Can't wait to get it and start snapping of so better shots of the collection.


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> I bought my 1st DSLR yesterday.... Can't wait to get it and start snapping of so better shots of the collection.


awesome :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

kris74 said:


> I bought my 1st DSLR yesterday.... Can't wait to get it and start snapping of so better shots of the collection.


Nice one dude.

Which one did you go for?

I'd love a DSLR, but don't think I could be bothered faffing around to get a decent shot :lol2:

My bridge camera will suffice for now :lol:


----------



## kris74

geckodelta said:


> awesome :flrt:


Aye, was only £169 quid as well, good deal for sure! 2 lenses, usb data cable, bag and all the usual gubins it comes with. Should do me well for the spiders and some pictures from my up and coming iaido seminars. I reckon I should have it for next weekend :2thumb:


----------



## kris74

snowgoose said:


> Nice one dude.
> 
> Which one did you go for?
> 
> I'd love a DSLR, but don't think I could be bothered faffing around to get a decent shot :lol2:
> 
> My bridge camera will suffice for now :lol:


It's a Sony A230. It's entry level stuff but I really didn't want to go above £200. These usually do but it was an auction buy and no one was interested. I have been using a Fuji S1730 for a couple of months which takes some pretty decent shot but the cash was there and the bargain was had and I'm a happy geordie git!


----------



## snowgoose

kris74 said:


> It's a Sony A230. It's entry level stuff but I really didn't want to go above £200. These usually do but it was an auction buy and no one was interested. I have been using a Fuji S1730 for a couple of months which takes some pretty decent shot but the cash was there and the bargain was had and I'm a happy geordie git!


That's not bad at all really for a DSLR  My bridge was about £190 when new :lol2:

You should be a happy git  It was a nice deal, especially with the extra bits and bobs


----------



## kris74

snowgoose said:


> That's not bad at all really for a DSLR  My bridge was about £190 when new :lol2:
> 
> You should be a happy git  It was a nice deal, especially with the extra bits and bobs


Ah aye man, I've been banging on about doing it for ages. Most if not all of my debts are paid off now and when I looked in the bank the other day I still had 400 sheets and nothing to left to pay so I was straight on Amazon the other night cos I'd seen a HSX10EXR fuji bridge that was going for £115, it was gone but ebay was still open so.... I nipped in and won a DSLR for less than I wanted to pay :no1:

I've joined a forum today and reading up on things and me mates dad is over from Ireland in a few weeks and he is a semi pro so naturally I'll be stinging him for a crash course.... It'll be, look at this Jimmy, what do ye think? canny eh? What does that button and that button do then? :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> I am on team Edward! stupid Jacob taking all the glory :whip:


I'm team Bella.... she sure as hell moans:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> I'm team Bella.... she sure as hell moans:whistling2:


:lol2: good point, I wouldn't mind being on team Bella either :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> Aye, was only £169 quid as well, good deal for sure! 2 lenses, usb data cable, bag and all the usual gubins it comes with. Should do me well for the spiders and some pictures from my up and coming iaido seminars. I reckon I should have it for next weekend :2thumb:


Thats a great deal :2thumb:


----------



## kris74

ee aye ee aye ee aye oh... up the Premier League we go


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> ee aye ee aye ee aye oh... up the Premier League we go


Eww football.


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Eww football.


Wow. We're actually alike, I hate football:gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Wow. We're actually alike, I hate football:gasp:


Posh :censor:


:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Posh :censor:
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


Haha! It's kind of true actually, I'm not posh, my family all have the 'common bristolian accent' where as my accent is completely different and most Bristolians don't think I'm one too:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Haha! It's kind of true actually, I'm not posh, my family all have the 'common bristolian accent' where as my accent is completely different and most Bristolians don't think I'm one too:lol2:


:gasp: and you spent ages calling me posh. 
We do indeed seem similar.. :hmm: maybe we should swap places and see if anybody notices? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: and you spent ages calling me posh.
> We do indeed seem similar.. :hmm: maybe we should swap places and see if anybody notices? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ha ha:whistling2:

It'll be like that film with those twins! Um, dunno what its called. I'd guess someone would notice though.... I'm 6 foot, grumpy and sound like a posh farmer. How's your acting? And stilts?:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Ha ha:whistling2:
> 
> It'll be like that film with those twins! Um, dunno what its called. I'd guess someone would notice though.... I'm 6 foot, grumpy and sound like a posh farmer. How's your acting? And stilts?:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


:lol2: with Arnold Schwarzenegger (sp) and the little dude from matilda? :Na_Na_Na_Na:

My acting skills are pretty good, and I'm like 5'11 so you never know :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: with Arnold Schwarzenegger (sp) and the little dude from matilda? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> My acting skills are pretty good, and I'm like 5'11 so you never know :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Possibly.


Did I also mention I'm incredibly handsome?:whistling2:

Quite freaky really though. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Possibly.
> 
> 
> Did I also mention I'm incredibly handsome?:whistling2:
> 
> Quite freaky really though. :lol2:


:lol2: well I can't comment on my looks :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Haha! I'm so bored and have nothing to do  Might pick dead plants out of the fish tank, that would be fun....


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Haha! I'm so bored and have nothing to do  Might pick dead plants out of the fish tank, that would be fun....


That doesn't sound fun :Na_Na_Na_Na: However I share your bored'ness and I need to keep myself occupied :devil:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> That doesn't sound fun :Na_Na_Na_Na: However I share your bored'ness and I need to keep myself occupied :devil:


Hmm... what can a couple of teen boys do while they're bored?:whistling2:





Talk about animals of course! Do you like pussies?


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Hmm... what can a couple of teen boys do while they're bored?:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about animals of course! Do you like pussies?


this made me laugh out loud :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I do like pussies, I have 4 :lol2: if anything I'm a mad cat woman in a teen boys body :Na_Na_Na_Na: how about you?


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> Hmm... what can a couple of teen boys do while they're bored?:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about animals of course! Do you like pussies?


:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> this made me laugh out loud :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I do like pussies, I have 4 :lol2: if anything I'm a mad cat woman in a teen boys body :Na_Na_Na_Na: how about you?


I do try!:flrt:

I have two pussies, love them both to bits. Used to hate pussies originally, but decided 'what the heck' and got one as a present for my mum (me:whistling2. Would never go back now! The others still a kitten and is currently in season and rubbing her back end over anything that resembles a penis. She's getting spayed (by a vet, not a shovel) as soon as she gets off the period.



Trootle said:


> :lol2:


Hi! New blood:whistling2:......


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> I do try!:flrt:
> 
> I have two pussies, love them both to bits. Used to hate pussies originally, but decided 'what the heck' and got one as a present for my mum (me:whistling2. Would never go back now! The others still a kitten and is currently in season and rubbing her back end over anything that resembles a penis. She's getting spayed (by a vet, not a shovel) as soon as she gets off the period.
> 
> 
> Hi! New blood:whistling2:......


haha yeah, Im seriously smitten with my cats, id probably jump in front of a bus to save one of them if I had to :lol2: and my youngest was like that but she had a particular 'crush' on my dad, she wouldn't give him a seconds peace until she was old enough to be spayed :lol2:

Hey jack : victory:


----------



## AilsaM

Good evening lovely people :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Good evening lovely people :flrt:


Hello ailsa : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

also, jake how old are you? :lol2: cause I always thought you were like 20 but then you said teen :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Hello ailsa : victory:


How are you? : victory:


----------



## JustJack

Ello Jake and Callum


----------



## Biggys

I rescued a MASSIVE rottie today, and he took an epic liking to me :flrt:

Growled at my boss when he came near me and someone I work with too XD

Even shared my lunch with the little legend, I was gunna take him home and look after him till a "lost" add came about, but alas the owner turned up and took him away, I was gutted, made a little mate and lost one in the matter of about 2 hours  :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> How are you? : victory:


Not bad, you?


Trootle said:


> Ello Jake and Callum


you ok?


Biggys said:


> I rescued a MASSIVE rottie today, and he took an epic liking to me :flrt:
> 
> Growled at my boss when he came near me and someone I work with too XD
> 
> Even shared my lunch with the little legend, I was gunna take him home and look after him till a "lost" add came about, but alas the owner turned up and took him away, I was gutted, made a little mate and lost one in the matter of about 2 hours  :blush:


Tyler,
thats gross. 


:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Tyler,
> thats gross.
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


What is gross ? :lol2:

It wasn't like a bite for me and a bite for you, I had some chips and put some on the other plate for him :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Not bad, you?


Am ok thanks


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> What is gross ? :lol2:
> 
> It wasn't like a bite for me and a bite for you, I had some chips and put some on the other plate for him :lol2:


sure, thats what happened :whistling2:


AilsaM said:


> Am ok thanks


good :2thumb: been up to much?


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Not bad, you?
> 
> you ok?
> 
> 
> Tyler,
> thats gross.
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


Im good thanks, you?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> sure, thats what happened :whistling2:
> 
> 
> good :2thumb: been up to much?


It is :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> haha yeah, Im seriously smitten with my cats, id probably jump in front of a bus to save one of them if I had to :lol2: and my youngest was like that but she had a particular 'crush' on my dad, she wouldn't give him a seconds peace until she was old enough to be spayed :lol2:
> 
> Hey jack : victory:


ha ham cats are the best pets ever. does your dad resemble a penis then? because that's all my cats worried about:lol2:



geckodelta said:


> also, jake how old are you? :lol2: cause I always thought you were like 20 but then you said teen :Na_Na_Na_Na:


17:gasp: You?


----------



## _jake_

Biggys said:


> I rescued a MASSIVE rottie today, and he took an epic liking to me :flrt:
> 
> Growled at my boss when he came near me and someone I work with too XD
> 
> Even shared my lunch with the little legend, I was gunna take him home and look after him till a "lost" add came about, but alas the owner turned up and took him away, I was gutted, made a little mate and lost one in the matter of about 2 hours  :blush:


Thats cute. Talking about dogs I just made a microwave curry and it looks like a runny dog turd!:gasp::lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Not looking at this thread before I eat again :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> I rescued a MASSIVE rottie today, and he took an epic liking to me :flrt:
> 
> Growled at my boss when he came near me and someone I work with too XD
> 
> Even shared my lunch with the little legend, I was gunna take him home and look after him till a "lost" add came about, but alas the owner turned up and took him away, I was gutted, made a little mate and lost one in the matter of about 2 hours  :blush:


Rotties are just awesome dogs :no1:



geckodelta said:


> good :2thumb: been up to much?


aye had quite a busy day only to come home to loads of house work :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Rotties are just awesome dogs :no1:


I wanted to keep him, I was actually a little sad when the owner picked him up


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Im good thanks, you?


Im not too bad mate 


Biggys said:


> It is :lol2:


whatever 


_jake_ said:


> ha ham cats are the best pets ever. does your dad resemble a penis then? because that's all my cats worried about:lol2:
> 
> 
> 17:gasp: You?


Same! we may be twins :lol2:


Charleyfarl said:


> Not looking at this thread before I eat again :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Rotties are just awesome dogs :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> aye had quite a busy day only to come home to loads of house work :lol2:


Ive spent the day cleaning my room  not fun! :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> I wanted to keep him, I was actually a little sad when the owner picked him up


I don't blame you for wanting to keep him, a friend of mine has 2 huge male Rotties and they are so well trained they wont do anything without a command from her.


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Im not too bad mate
> 
> whatever
> 
> Same! we may be twins :lol2:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


Wow. Right this is rather quite freaky...

DNA test? I'll take it to the Chemistry labs at college:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Wow. Right this is rather quite freaky...
> 
> DNA test? I'll take it to the Chemistry labs at college:lol2:


lets do it! :lol2:

what do you study?


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Ive spent the day cleaning my room  not fun! :lol2:


That's nothing compared to cleaning a whole house :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> That's nothing compared to cleaning a whole house :lol2:


you haven't seen my room :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Im not too bad mate
> 
> whatever
> 
> Same! we may be twins :lol2:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


Good good 

And Jake I thought you were like 20+ :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Good good
> 
> And *Jake I thought you were like 20+* :lol2:


same! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> same! :lol2:


Must be the way he types :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Must be the way he types :lol2:


People always know I'm young


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> lets do it! :lol2:
> 
> what do you study?


Doing Level 2 in English Lang, Literature, Maths, Classics and Science. Wasn't really sure what I wanted to do with my life so just picked gcse level until I decided. But last year (early college placement, joined when 15) I studied Animal Care, and hopefully next year I'll be doing level 3 (a-level) forensic Science:no1: Then off to uni, I hope:2thumb: 

You?


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Doing Level 2 in English Lang, Literature, Maths, Classics and Science. Wasn't really sure what I wanted to do with my life so just picked gcse level until I decided. But last year (early college placement, joined when 15) I studied Animal Care, and hopefully next year I'll be doing level 3 (a-level) forensic Science:no1: Then off to uni, I hope:2thumb:
> 
> You?


Im studying Animal management :lol2: forensic science sounds awesome, Id love to get into something like that :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> does your dad resemble a penis then?


Oh and yes my dad resembles a penis :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> Good good
> 
> And Jake I thought you were like 20+ :lol2:


Ha ha. People do say I'm mature for my age.



Trootle said:


> Must be the way he types :lol2:


Writing is another passion of mine. Hope to be working in medicine as a career (eww, work) and a successful writer along side with best selling novels. Though, I'm not sure it'll work out that way:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Im studying Animal management :lol2: forensic science sounds awesome, Id love to get into something like that :2thumb:


I guess you're studying level three as you're not an in-decisive [email protected]@rd that I am, but level two was so boring. I really only enjoyed Biology lessons and times when I could work in the reptile rooms:lol2:



geckodelta said:


> Oh and yes my dad resembles a penis :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Cool! Mine resembles a vulva.: victory:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> I guess you're studying level three as you're not an in-decisive [email protected]@rd that I am, but level two was so boring. I really only enjoyed Biology lessons and times when I could work in the reptile rooms:lol2:
> 
> 
> Cool! Mine resembles a vulva.: victory:


Nope level 2, I was predicted A* in pretty much all of my gcse's but then kind of couldn't be bothered and got pretty bad results.. otherwise I would be on level 3, but I'm coming to the end of the course now and Im thinking about going in to something else! we really are very similar :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kris74

My cat....


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> My cat....
> 
> image


:flrt:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Nope level 2, I was predicted A* in pretty much all of my gcse's but then kind of couldn't be bothered and got pretty bad results.. otherwise I would be on level 3, but I'm coming to the end of the course now and Im thinking about going in to something else! we really are very similar :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ha ha! What courses do your college offer? link me to its site? (in a non stalker way).

I'm predicted A in most of my subjects at the moment:no1: But tbh, as long as you get over C's and pass, no employer really care whether its an A* or a C. Unless you want to study Vet Med, then you're :censor: :lol2:
I'm interested in lots of fields, would love to study medicine but cba with the entry requirements:whistling2: Pharmacy, Nursing, Radio-therapy all pretty much interest me, especially if its in A+E and 'on the street' sorta careers. Maybe even in the armed forces. 

What career's interest you?:2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Ha ha! What courses do your college offer? link me to its site? (in a non stalker way).
> 
> I'm predicted A in most of my subjects at the moment:no1: But tbh, as long as you get over C's and pass, no employer really care whether its an A* or a C. Unless you want to study Vet Med, then you're :censor: :lol2:
> I'm interested in lots of fields, would love to study medicine but cba with the entry requirements:whistling2: Pharmacy, Nursing, Radio-therapy all pretty much interest me, especially if its in A+E and 'on the street' sorta careers. Maybe even in the armed forces.
> 
> What career's interest you?:2thumb:


Hadlow College theres all sorts of courses they offer, its a very large college and there are 3 different campuses so I'm sure there will be one near enough to you :Na_Na_Na_Na: Im really not sure which career I want, still waiting on an idea :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

kris74 said:


> My cat....
> 
> image


Aww your cat is so cute :flrt:

Here's my 2


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Hadlow College theres all sorts of courses they offer, its a very large college and there are 3 different campuses so I'm sure there will be one near enough to you :Na_Na_Na_Na: Im really not sure which career I want, still waiting on an idea :lol2:


Haha, I think you'd make a great florist :whistling2: Your college offers it!:lol2: It likes it's land based courses doesn't it? See if any other colleges near you do Forensic Science, then we can swap coursework: victory::lol2:


----------



## _jake_

AilsaM said:


> Aww your cat is so cute :flrt:
> 
> Here's my 2
> 
> image
> 
> image


Your tort looks just like mine:flrt:


----------



## AilsaM

_jake_ said:


> Your tort looks just like mine:flrt:


She is THE most laid back cat ever, nothing phases her, not even a recent vet trip for dental work, the day after that she was back to her mental self :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Aww your cat is so cute :flrt:
> 
> Here's my 2
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image


Awww have one of mine! 










_jake_ said:


> Haha, I think you'd make a great florist :whistling2: Your college offers it!:lol2: It likes it's land based courses doesn't it? See if any other colleges near you do Forensic Science, then we can swap coursework: victory::lol2:


haha I wouldn't mind being a florist :Na_Na_Na_Na: Im sure one college in london offers it! :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

_jake_ said:


> Your tort looks just like mine:flrt:


it's a cat, not a tortoise


----------



## geckodelta

And another 








:flrt:

she's a little chubby :lol2:










Christmas Cat


----------



## Charleyfarl

AilsaM said:


> Aww your cat is so cute :flrt:
> 
> Here's my 2
> 
> image
> 
> image


I need another cat  they are stunning!


----------



## _jake_

AilsaM said:


> She is THE most laid back cat ever, nothing phases her, not even a recent vet trip for dental work, the day after that she was back to her mental self :flrt:


Mines the opposite, she'll cuddle you when she wants cuddles and when you see her outside, she runs at you like 'omg its my owner, I need to love you' ninja jumps, bites your leg then runs away. She's a right madam, but wouldn't changer her for the world:flrt:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Awww have one of mine!
> image


Aww looks like he's waving :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

_jake_ said:


> Mines the opposite, she'll cuddle you when she wants cuddles and when you see her outside, she runs at you like 'omg its my owner, I need to love you' ninja jumps, bites your leg then runs away. She's a right madam, but wouldn't changer her for the world:flrt:


She's quite an aloof cat as well as being so laid back, the complete opposite to her sister who is such an attention seeking girl :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

AilsaM said:


> She's quite an aloof cat as well as being so laid back, the complete opposite to her sister who is such an attention seeking girl :flrt:


Haha! Don't you find it quite funny that along side a lot of tarantula keepers, is a thread with loads oh 'aww'ing' over cute kitties?:lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

_jake_ said:


> Haha! Don't you find it quite funny that along side a lot of tarantula keepers, is a thread with loads oh 'aww'ing' over cute kitties?:lol2:


Yeah I know :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

AilsaM said:


> Yeah I know :lol2:


:lol2: It's great. I quite like forums, it's surprising how much you can get to know complete strangers who you'll probably never meet in real life. Which, is also quite a scary thought:lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Charleyfarl said:


> I need another cat  they are stunning!


Thank you 



_jake_ said:


> :lol2: It's great. I quite like forums, it's surprising how much you can get to know complete strangers who you'll probably never meet in real life. Which, is also quite a scary thought:lol2:


Yeah your right :lol2:

Oh and I just seen my Cambridgei sling/juvi feeding for the first time, she is nomming on a maggot pupa, yummy :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

AilsaM said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah your right :lol2:
> 
> Oh and I just seen my Cambridgei sling/juvi feeding for the first time, she is nomming on a maggot pupa, yummy :lol2:


That's cool! I think I'm going to get some mantids again, awesome creatures:2thumb: Anyone know and good sites with some for sale?

Also, on average, how long does it take for a sling to get to a decent size/mature? Always wondered: victory:


----------



## AilsaM

_jake_ said:


> That's cool! I think I'm going to get some mantids again, awesome creatures:2thumb: Anyone know and good sites with some for sale?
> 
> Also, on average, how long does it take for a sling to get to a decent size/mature? Always wondered: victory:


Does growth rate not depend if they are slow or fast growing? My Cambridgei will grow up in only a couple of years & my 2 sub adults are slow growers so may take them a bit of time to mature.

I quite like millipedes and doing some reading.


----------



## _jake_

AilsaM said:


> Does growth rate not depend if they are slow or fast growing? My Cambridgei will grow up in only a couple of years & my 2 sub adults are slow growers so may take them a bit of time to mature.
> 
> I quite like millipedes and doing some reading.


I don't know lol. Just wondering if you bought a sling, would it be like 4" + in a year or more. 

Millipedes are cool. We had some in college while I was there and they have feet that feel like velcro:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## kris74

_jake_ said:


> I don't know lol. Just wondering if you bought a sling, would it be like 4" + in a year or more.
> 
> Millipedes are cool. We had some in college while I was there and they have feet that feel like velcro:2thumb::lol2:


Depends on the species that does mate...


----------



## spinnin_tom

hey guys.

eughh.. i'm just back from gatwick and i am absolutely shattered.
5 days in berlin and i'm like this ? it's mad.

anyway, i took lots of photos of stuff!
didn't get to go to the zoo, we had to go to see some stupid wall instead :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

kris74 said:


> Depends on the species that does mate...


Ah okay. Was just wondering how long I could keep a sling in my bedroom before someone noticed:whistling2:


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> hey guys.
> 
> eughh.. i'm just back from gatwick and i am absolutely shattered.
> 5 days in berlin and i'm like this ? it's mad.
> 
> anyway, i took lots of photos of stuff!
> didn't get to go to the zoo, we had to go to see some stupid wall instead :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I thought that wall got pulled down in 1989...!


----------



## kris74

_jake_ said:


> Ah okay. Was just wondering how long I could keep a sling in my bedroom before someone noticed:whistling2:


Get something like A sp new river, they take forever to grow. Probs mature by the time you finish your PHD...!


----------



## _jake_

haha really? Have to look into them!


----------



## AilsaM

kris74 said:


> Get something like A sp new river, they take forever to grow. Probs mature by the time you finish your PHD...!


So how long does the new river take to mature?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> hey guys.
> 
> eughh.. i'm just back from gatwick and i am absolutely shattered.
> 5 days in berlin and i'm like this ? it's mad.
> 
> anyway, i took lots of photos of stuff!
> didn't get to go to the zoo, we had to go to see some stupid wall instead :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Tom! how was it? answer me on Facebook :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

I'm bored, again.


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> I'm bored, again.


same :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

I'm bored to


----------



## geckodelta

we should create something to dominate the world then...


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> same :lol2:


Entertain me?


Now that sounds wrong.

Uhm, do something funny... like dance? Dance like a flamingo.



Trootle said:


> I'm bored to


Boredom is a killer illness! We need a cure and fast. Surely one of us could come up with something that we'd all find, interesting?:no1::lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> we should create something to dominate the world then...


And what might that be..


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> Entertain me?
> 
> 
> Now that sounds wrong.
> 
> Uhm, do something funny... like dance? Dance like a flamingo.
> 
> 
> Boredom is a killer illness! We need a cure and fast. Surely one of us could come up with something that we'd all find, interesting?:no1::lol2:


You two, get a room! :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Entertain me?
> 
> 
> Now that sounds wrong.
> 
> Uhm, do something funny... like dance? Dance like a flamingo.
> 
> 
> Boredom is a killer illness! We need a cure and fast. Surely one of us could come up with something that we'd all find, interesting?:no1::lol2:


I can't dance like a flamingo, sorry.
I can dance like a penguin though? 



Trootle said:


> And what might that be..


Pandas.


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> And what might that be..


Blood thirsty, ninja trained hamsters? They could take over the world.


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> I can't dance like a flamingo, sorry.
> I can dance like a penguin though?
> 
> 
> 
> Pandas.


That will do! Just make some funny penguin noises too!


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> I can't dance like a flamingo, sorry.
> I can dance like a penguin though?
> 
> 
> 
> Pandas.


Pandas beat hamsters, on every level..


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> That will do! Just make some funny penguin noises too!


Jakes kinky penguin sex games :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> Pandas beat hamsters, on every level..


Panda's are a massive fail on so many levels, the biological evolution of animals, for one!:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> Jakes kinky penguin sex games :lol2:


Your pubescent mind is running away with ya boy!:Na_Na_Na_Na: These games do not exist...... just in my mind


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> Your pubescent mind is running away with ya boy!:Na_Na_Na_Na: These games do not exist...... just in my mind


:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> That will do! Just make some funny penguin noises too!


Will do  


Trootle said:


> Pandas beat hamsters, on every level..


:no1:


_jake_ said:


> Panda's are a massive fail on so many levels, the biological evolution of animals, for one!:lol2:


jake doesn't believe in our plan jack, we must deal with him :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> jake doesn't believe in our plan jack, we must deal with him :whistling2:


As long as it involves our special costume..... I'm in:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> As long as it involves our special costume..... I'm in:whistling2:


Shh that was our secret remember! :whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl




----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Shh that was our secret remember! :whistling2:


I'd never reveal details......:whistling2:


Charleyfarl said:


> image


might have to try that remedy soon:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> I'd never reveal details......:whistling2:
> 
> might have to try that remedy soon:whistling2:


Goooooooooood :whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> I'd never reveal details......:whistling2:
> 
> might have to try that remedy soon:whistling2:


:lol2:



geckodelta said:


> Goooooooooood :whistling2:



I agree with the earlier comments that you two are twins :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the earlier comments that you two are twins :lol2:


were actually really similar! when Im bored I usually tell people to dance like a penguin and he said to dance like a flamingo before I got chance to tell him to dance like a penguin :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Haha  Surprised it hasn't been removed yet. And if I don't reply... you know what I'm doing:whistling2:






Joke, obviously. I'd reply, still have one hand free.


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> were actually really similar! when Im bored I usually tell people to dance like a penguin and he said to dance like a flamingo before I got chance to tell him to dance like a penguin :lol2:


You have a true bromance :flrt::lol2:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> were actually really similar! when Im bored I usually tell people to dance like a penguin and he said to dance like a flamingo before I got chance to tell him to dance like a penguin :lol2:


And you offered me a spooning session:flrt: :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> You have a true bromance :flrt::lol2:


I know :flrt:


_jake_ said:


> Haha  Surprised it hasn't been removed yet. And if I don't reply... you know what I'm doing:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joke, obviously. I'd reply, still have one hand free.


Im seriously considering it myself :lol2:



_jake_ said:


> And you offered me a spooning session:flrt: :lol2:


I wuv you.


----------



## Charleyfarl

Best leave you two lovers to it, I think I need a bucket :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Best leave you two lovers to it, I think I need a bucket :lol2:


No stay! its always better with a third party :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Charleyfarl said:


> Best leave you two lovers to it, I think I need a bucket :lol2:


Share the bucket, I need to puke :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> I know :flrt:
> 
> Im seriously considering it myself :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I wuv you.


bahaha. Only on rfuk could you publicly announce you're considering to [email protected] :lol2:



Charleyfarl said:


> Best leave you two lovers to it, I think I need a bucket :lol2:


We're quite open.... we do like more people to be involved. It's more, exotic, that way:whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> No stay! its always better with a third party :whistling2:


Three is a crowd...but then Trootle came along, whats four? :lol2:



Trootle said:


> Share the bucket, I need to puke :lol2:


Get your own







:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Sharing the bucket.......


reminds me of this one time, at bandcamp, we all lined up to stick our long flutes into this bucket. It was surprising how many we could fit.


----------



## JustJack

Charleyfarl said:


> Three is a crowd...but then Trootle came along, whats four? :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Get your own image:lol2:


I've been here all along  :lol2:

And fine then haha


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> Sharing the bucket.......
> 
> 
> reminds me of this one time, at bandcamp, we all lined up to stick our long flutes into this bucket. It was surprising how many we could fit.














Trootle said:


> I've been here all along  :lol2:
> 
> And fine then haha


I've been stalking this thread quite often only just built up the courage to join in :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> bahaha. Only on rfuk could you publicly announce you're considering to [email protected] :lol2:
> 
> 
> We're quite open.... we do like more people to be involved. It's more, exotic, that way:whistling2:


Im not even saying anything to that top part because I don't wanna get banned :Na_Na_Na_Na:


_jake_ said:


> Sharing the bucket.......
> 
> 
> reminds me of this one time, at bandcamp, we all lined up to stick our long flutes into this bucket. It was surprising how many we could fit.


American pie for the win :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Im not even saying anything to that top part because I don't wanna get banned :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> American pie for the win :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Banned, sounds kinky.

American Pie? No, this is my life.:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> imageimageimage
> 
> 
> 
> *I've been stalking this thread quite often only just built up the courage to join in :lol2:*


*stalker* You're 16, and female?


Should of joint a loong time ago, then our bromance would never of started:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

I hate being bored 

Dare I ask, what is everyone upto?

:lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Charleyfarl said:


> I hate being bored
> 
> Dare I ask, what is everyone upto?
> 
> :lol2:


Think you can gather from the above posts what Callum is doing 

:lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> *stalker* You're 16, and female?
> 
> 
> Should of joint a loong time ago, then our bromance would never of started:whistling2::lol2:


I am... buuuut your bromance is amazing :whistling2::lol2:



Trootle said:


> Think you can gather from the above posts what Callum is doing
> 
> :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> I hate being bored
> 
> Dare I ask, what is everyone upto?
> 
> :lol2:


I'm watching rudetube...... WATCH it, I said rudetube:whistling2:



Trootle said:


> Think you can gather from the above posts what Callum is doing
> 
> :lol2:


Fancy giving him a helping hand?



Charleyfarl said:


> I am... buuuut your bromance is amazing :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> image


It so gives JD and Turk a run for their money:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> I'm watching rudetube...... WATCH it, I said rudetube:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Fancy giving him a helping hand?
> 
> 
> It so gives JD and Turk a run for their money:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I just watched rude tube :L

And no, that's your job :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Trootle said:


> I just watched rude tube :L
> 
> And no, that's your job :lol2:


:lol2:

I agree with the second part


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> I just watched rude tube :L
> 
> And no, that's your job :lol2:


*show masculinity* Did you see the CPR girls?:mf_dribble:

It would be, if he hadn't took out that restraining order:whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> *show masculinity* Did you see the CPR girls?:mf_dribble:
> 
> It would be, if he hadn't took out that restraining order:whistling2:


Show masculinity, just not in that way.. :hmm: :lol2: Nope i didn't lol

And Ohh where you to rough with him.. :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> Show masculinity, just not in that way.. :hmm: :lol2: Nope i didn't lol
> 
> And Ohh where you to rough with him.. :whistling2:


Who knew he didn't like being thrown in the back of a transit van? Should of told me sooner, shouldn't he..:whistling2:

And hes gone offline.... wonder what he's doing:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> *show masculinity* Did you see the CPR girls?:mf_dribble:
> 
> It would be, if he hadn't took out that restraining order:whistling2:


:whip:
Why did I google that -.-:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Haha! You're amazing! Wanna be my... umm, galmance? LOL


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> Who knew he didn't like being thrown in the back of a transit van? Should of told me sooner, shouldn't he..:whistling2:
> 
> And hes gone offline.... wonder what he's doing:whistling2::lol2:


Ohh your the 'get in my van now type', Callum is in to that sort of stuff :lol2:

And he's taking his tiiiime :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> *stalker* You're 16, and female?
> 
> 
> Should of joint a loong time ago, then our bromance would never of started:whistling2::lol2:


there is a 16 year old girl amongst us and you didn't tell me this?! :whip:



Charleyfarl said:


> I hate being bored
> 
> Dare I ask, what is everyone upto?
> 
> :lol2:


basically what jack said :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Trootle said:


> Think you can gather from the above posts what Callum is doing
> 
> :lol2:


yeah :lol2:


Charleyfarl said:


> I am... buuuut your bromance is amazing :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> image


Feel free to interrupt :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> Ohh your the 'get in my van now type', Callum is in to that sort of stuff :lol2:
> 
> And he's taking his tiiiime :lol2:


Slow and steady wins the race, as they say.:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> Slow and steady wins the race, as they say.:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Callum takes slow to another level :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> Who knew he didn't like being thrown in the back of a transit van? Should of told me sooner, shouldn't he..:whistling2:
> 
> And hes gone offline.... wonder what he's doing:whistling2::lol2:


Proof guys cannot multi-task :whistling2::lol2:



_jake_ said:


> Haha! You're amazing! Wanna be my... umm, galmance? LOL


I thought you was amazing too until you made me google that








Yes I am blaming you :whistling2:



Trootle said:


> Ohh your the 'get in my van now type', Callum is in to that sort of stuff :lol2:
> 
> And he's taking his tiiiime :lol2:


How do you know?


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Ohh your the 'get in my van now type', Callum is in to that sort of stuff :lol2:
> 
> And he's taking his tiiiime :lol2:


Don't tell them what I'm in to Jack :whistling2:

Jake you can throw me in your van anytime


----------



## JustJack

Because he went offline to do whatever he was gonna do, and isn't back yet? :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Slow and steady wins the race, as they say.:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:






Trootle said:


> Callum takes slow to another level :lol2:


What jake said :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Don't tell them what I'm in to Jack :whistling2:
> 
> Jake you can throw me in your van anytime



Have fun?:whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Proof guys cannot multi-task :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you was amazing too until you made me google thatimage
> Yes I am blaming you :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know? image


trust me Jack knows :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> Proof guys cannot multi-task :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you was amazing too until you made me google thatimage
> Yes I am blaming you :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know? image



Aww. How sweet. Please pick me:flrt:


And Callum mate, you're just, well, pretty cool and rather crazy:gasp::whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Don't tell them what I'm in to Jack :whistling2:
> 
> Jake you can throw me in your van anytime


He's back hahaha


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Have fun?:whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


yes :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> trust me Jack knows :whistling2:


I know  haha


----------



## Charleyfarl

I feel out numbered here


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Aww. How sweet. Please pick me:flrt:
> 
> 
> And Callum mate, you're just, well, pretty cool and rather crazy:gasp::whistling2:


Im gonna take that as a compliment :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Facebook me jake :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

Charleyfarl said:


> I feel out numbered here


Sure Jake can involve you in his van role play..


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> I feel out numbered here


Thats the best way :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> I feel out numbered here


Some girls are into that sh.t :whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Too amateur :whistling2:

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Too amateur :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


I love you so freakin much right now :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> Too amateur :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


Teach me:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Ah, this threads awesome!


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> I love you so freakin much right now *Jake* :whistling2:


bromance!











_jake_ said:


> Teach me:whistling2:


Don't teach guys 

:lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Charleyfarl said:


> bromance!imageimage
> 
> 
> 
> Don't teach guys
> 
> :lol2:


She don't teach, she gives it out :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> bromance!imageimage
> 
> 
> 
> Don't teach guys
> 
> :lol2:


*wonders if subject is a faghag:whistling2:*

Waaaaaaaht? Even better!:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> bromance!imageimage
> 
> 
> 
> Don't teach guys
> 
> :lol2:


are you a lezbefriend? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> are you a lezbefriend? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm a lesbian.


----------



## Charleyfarl

Trootle said:


> She don't teach, she gives it out :whistling2:


:gasp:

You was never ment to tell 

:lol2::lol2::lol2:



_jake_ said:


> *wonders if subject is a faghag:whistling2:*
> 
> Waaaaaaaht? Even better!:lol2:


*is not*


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> I'm a lesbian.


I really wanna be a lesbian...


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> I'm a old lesbian.


We know :flrt::lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Charleyfarl said:


> :gasp:
> 
> You was never ment to tell
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> *is not*image


Oops sorry


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> :gasp:
> 
> You was never ment to tell
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> *is not*image


You didn't answer my question


----------



## _jake_

I'm inside a lesbian.


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> are you a lezbefriend? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You'll have to work it out for yourself











geckodelta said:


> You didn't answer my question


I ddddddid :whistling2::flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> You'll have to work it out for yourself image
> 
> 
> 
> I ddddddid :whistling2::flrt:


Yes :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> You'll have to work it out for yourself image
> 
> 
> 
> I ddddddid :whistling2::flrt:


Show her your wang. If she screams, it's either she's a lesbian or you have a massive monster (or tidgy twig) of a wang. Fool proof:no1:


----------



## JustJack

Callum, you a Megan Fox fan..?


----------



## geckodelta

Im a nun anyways










:whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Yes :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Not quite :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> image
> Callum, you a Megan Fox fan..?


Jack! He'll go offline again!:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Show her your wang. If she screams, it's either she's a lesbian or you have a massive monster (or tidgy twig) of a wang. Fool proof:no1:


good idea!


Trootle said:


> image
> Callum, you a Megan Fox fan..?


:mf_dribble:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Not quite :lol2:


This has confused me :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Im a nun anyways
> 
> image
> 
> :whistling2:


That's a rather girlish bedroom there, Callum:whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> Jack! He'll go offline again!:whistling2:


Now he will go offline..








:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> This has confused me :lol2:


Bisexualism.


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> That's a rather girlish bedroom there, Callum:whistling2:


Its my nans room :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Trootle said:


> Now he will go offline..image
> :whistling2:


Always thought he was ugly :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> Now he will go offline..image
> :whistling2:


What's more worrying is the fact you have a picture of Robert Pattinson:whistling2:
I do. It's laminated.:no1:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Now he will go offline..image
> :whistling2:


:lol2:


_jake_ said:


> Bisexualism.


I thought that but then bisexualism confuses me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Always thought he was ugly :lol2:


Robert is NOT ugly :whip:

He is delicate.


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Its my nans room :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Thought I recognized that duvet:gasp:


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> What's more worrying is the fact you have a picture of Robert Pattinson:whistling2:
> I do. It's laminated.:no1:


Who doesn't  haha


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Thought I recognized that duvet:gasp:


Legend.


----------



## Charleyfarl

Just to clarify I'm 100% heterosexual :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> Just to clarify I'm 100% heterosexual :lol2:


Damn you.:gasp::whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> Damn you.:gasp::whistling2:


I'm an ugly one at that :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Callum what's wrong with your phone. -.-


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> I'm an ugly one at that :lol2:


Nobody is ugly. Beauty is just a piece inside every person that grows every day by just being the true person that they are:flrt:
So gay. But guys, it gets you laid.


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> Callum what's wrong with your phone. -.-


I'm sending him pics.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> Nobody is ugly. Beauty is just a piece inside every person that grows every day by just being the true person that they are:flrt:
> *So gay. But guys, it gets you laid.*


*cough*B.S.*cough*

Is that from experience? :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> I'm sending him pics.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


And not me :gasp: b!atch!


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> *cough*B.S.*cough*
> 
> Is that from experience? :lol2:


Maybe. Okay, no.:whistling2: I'm just waiting to be rich and own a BMW:lol2:



Trootle said:


> And not me :gasp: b!atch!


It's of a pussy. My pussy, to be precise.


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> Maybe. Okay, no.:whistling2: I'm just waiting to be rich and own a BMW:lol2:
> 
> 
> It's of a pussy. My pussy, to be precise.


Can I stroke your pussy :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Just to clarify I'm 100% heterosexual :lol2:





Charleyfarl said:


> I'm an ugly one at that :lol2:


Noo! thats not true :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Trootle said:


> Callum what's wrong with your phone. -.-


I don't have any battery 


_jake_ said:


> Nobody is ugly. Beauty is just a piece inside every person that grows every day by just being the true person that they are:flrt:
> So gay. But guys, it gets you laid.


:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Who's betting? Callums gone because of Megan Fox or Robert Patterson?

Okay. whatever it was he bashed that one out.


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Noo! thats not true :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I don't have any battery
> 
> 
> :lol2:


Stupid phone


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> Who's betting? Callums gone because of Megan Fox or Robert Patterson?
> 
> Okay. whatever it was he bashed that one out.


I vote Robert, more his type


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> Can I stroke your pussy :whistling2: :lol2:


She bites. And growls.


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Maybe. Okay, no.:whistling2: I'm just waiting to be rich and own a BMW:lol2:
> 
> 
> It's of a pussy. My pussy, to be precise.


:mf_dribble:


Trootle said:


> Can I stroke your pussy :whistling2: :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> She bites. And growls.


Feisty


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> Feisty


Once your finger goes near it, you won't get it back.:whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> Once your finger goes near it, you won't get it back.:whistling2:


That's why we have a lot of fingers, eh? Can experiment with feisty pussy :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Im still here, I'm just skyping :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Im still here, I'm just skyping :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Skype me b!atch haha


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Skype me b!atch haha


add me then :Na_Na_Na_Na: search my name!


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> add me then :Na_Na_Na_Na: search my name!


Couldn't find you :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

I thought it was me, having the bromance? I feel cheated.


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> Once your finger goes near it, you won't get it back.:whistling2:


That reminded me of the film teeth :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Couldn't find you :lol2:


Callum Howe!

Not Callum Ivor Alan Willson Howe :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> I thought it was me, having the bromance? I feel cheated.


Awwww, there, there :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> That reminded me of the film teeth :lol2:


I'm not brave enough to watch that, with out at least gripping my penis and stroking it reassuringly.:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> I thought it was me, having the bromance? I feel cheated.


Add me too!


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Callum Howe!
> 
> Not Callum Ivor Alan Willson Howe :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Not double barreled eh posh boy?


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> I'm not brave enough to watch that, with out at least gripping my penis and stroking it reassuringly.:whistling2:


I don't know if to be worried or :lol2:
(was going to put something that would of sounded wrong)
 
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Callum Howe!
> 
> Not Callum Ivor Alan Willson Howe :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Think I added the right one :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Not double barreled eh posh boy?


Sorry, Callum Ivor Alan Willson-Howe
Forgot the hyphen :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Add me too!


Someone likes to get around :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Someone likes to get around :whistling2:


do you have Skype?


----------



## JustJack

I'm going now.. Bye


----------



## _jake_

Bye Jack!

I added someone, forgot I even had a Skype lol


----------



## Biggys

I got bored at about 9, hit the pub and just got back :lol2:

didn't touch a single alcoholic drink 

And found out I can play darts like a boss :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Bye Trootle 



geckodelta said:


> do you have Skype?


Nope


----------



## _jake_

Biggys said:


> I got bored at about 9, hit the pub and just got back :lol2:
> 
> didn't touch a single alcoholic drink
> 
> And found out I can play darts like a boss :lol2:


Swear you're about 15?



Charleyfarl said:


> Bye Trootle
> 
> 
> 
> *Nope*


The world just cried.


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Bye Trootle
> 
> 
> 
> Nope


fun spoiler  

Bye jack
Hey tyler


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> The world just cried.


I could of lied :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> I could of lied :whistling2:


And already, a girl has started to mess with my brain:lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> And already, a girl has started to mess with my brain:lol2:


I've always wanted to poke a human brain, is that weird? :blush:

:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> I could of lied :whistling2:


:whip:


_jake_ said:


> And already, a girl has started to mess with my brain:lol2:


don't they all :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

_jake_ said:


> Swear you're about 15?


Try 17 dude :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> fun spoiler
> 
> Bye jack
> Hey tyler


Hello CALLUM!


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> I've always wanted to poke a human brain, is that weird? :blush:
> 
> :lol2:


No its awesome.

I've always wanted to put a marble in the intestine and see how long it takes to come out the other end:lol2::blush:


----------



## _jake_

Biggys said:


> Try 17 dude :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello CALLUM!


Oh, you're old.:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

_jake_ said:


> Oh, you're old.:whistling2:


I know


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> No its awesome.
> 
> I've always wanted to put a marble in the intestine and see how long it takes to come out the other end:lol2::blush:


:lol2::lol2:

I like poking veins too 
Needs to find someone to practice on :whistling2::lol2:

Now I want to watch a something like Saw or Hannibal Lecter


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> I like poking veins too
> Needs to find someone to practice on :whistling2::lol2:


Are you thinking about studying medicine? I heard that apparently almost every med student has one of these 'fantasies' :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Try 17 dude :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello CALLUM!


You alright? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> You alright? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Yep!

I am trying to work the computer though, I wanna load up my dart winning :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Are you thinking about studying medicine? I heard that apparently almost every med student has one of these 'fantasies' :lol2:


My mum threw away my blood :whip:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Biggys said:


> I know :sad:


T'is ok gramps




















_jake_ said:


> Are you thinking about studying medicine? I heard that apparently almost every med student has one of these 'fantasies' :lol2:


Nope :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Biggys said:


> I know


Same age, I feel ancient.:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> T'is ok gramps image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Nope :lol2:


Damn... need to marry a doctor:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> same age, i feel ancient.:whistling2:


same


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> same


Great gramps :flrt:



_jake_ said:


> Same age, I feel ancient.:whistling2:


Great, great gramps :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> same


when I breath, dust comes out:gasp:


----------



## Biggys

25 shots, each time you hit the bull you leave it in, have to get all 5 darts in the bull....I done it like a boss!


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> My mum threw away my blood :whip:


Is she a doctor, or a serial killer?


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> Is she a doctor, or a serial killer?


What about a vampire that sparkles? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Is she a doctor, or a serial killer?


Neither :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Charleyfarl said:


> What about a vampire that sparkles? :lol2:


Nope :lol2: I have leeches and I got my doctor to give me a vial of my blood after tests so I could feed them, after I fed them I had tons left but my mum found it and told me off :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> What about a vampire that sparkles? :lol2:


Oh yes


:biteme:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Neither :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope :lol2: I have leeches and I got my doctor to give me a vial of my blood after tests so I could feed them, after I fed them I had tons left but my mum found it and told me off :lol2:


That's slightly amazing. And something I would actually do too...:hmm: this theory...:lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Neither :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope :lol2: I have leeches and I got my doctor to give me a vial of my blood after tests so I could feed them, after I fed them I had tons left but my mum found it and told me off :lol2:


At least you don't have crabs :lol2: or do you?


----------



## Biggys

Charleyfarl said:


> At least you don't have crabs :lol2: or do you?


Wouldn't surprise me :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Biggys said:


> Wouldn't surprise me :lol2:


Did he get them off you or Jake? :whistling2:
:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> Did he get them off you or Jake? :whistling2:
> :lol2:


I had rainbow ones:2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Charleyfarl said:


> Did he get them off you or Jake? :whistling2:
> :lol2:


Jake!!! I'm squeaky clean! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> That's slightly amazing. And something I would actually do too...:hmm: this theory...:lol2:


We are awesome, you now know something I've done that you wouldn't do though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Charleyfarl said:


> At least you don't have crabs :lol2: or do you?


I don't and never will :lol2:


Biggys said:


> Wouldn't surprise me :lol2:


:bash:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> We are awesome, you now know something I've done that you wouldn't do though :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I don't and never will :lol2:
> 
> 
> :bash:


Now I need counselling.

Crabs are fun!


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Now I need counselling.
> 
> Crabs are fun!


You should try it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> You should try it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'd rather not... unless you're offering:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> I'd rather not... unless you're offering:whistling2::lol2:


Im sure the girl I told you about would be :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Im sure the girl I told you about would be :whistling2:


What... all of us?:gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> What... all of us?:gasp:


Yeah, at the same time.


----------



## geckodelta

Im nearly up to 3500 posts! which if I wasn't a premium member would mean 5 stars! :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Yeah, at the same time.


:gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> :gasp:


:lol2: she really would as well :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

I'm gonna pass.

I like my woman to be special


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> I'm gonna pass.
> 
> I like my woman to be special


You couldn't handle a woman :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> I'm gonna pass.
> 
> I like my woman to be special


So do I


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> You couldn't handle a woman :whistling2::lol2:


Unlike me :whistling2: shame your not a woman :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> You couldn't handle a woman :whistling2::lol2:


I know, most have ever-expanding waist lines:gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> I know, most have ever-expanding waist lines:gasp:


:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> So do I












like that special ? :gasp:


----------



## _jake_

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> like that special ? :gasp:


That's harsh. She's clearly Irish.:devil:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> like that special ? :gasp:


Im not going there :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> I know, most have ever-expanding waist lines:gasp:


harsh 

:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> harsh
> 
> :lol2:


Harsh but true :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Im not going there :Na_Na_Na_Na:


She wont have a problem doing down..........s



I'm going to hell aren't I :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> harsh
> 
> :lol2:


:flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> She wont have a problem doing down..........s
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to hell aren't I :lol2:


I'll see you there mate :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Oh this is the post! err pandas!


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Harsh but true :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Should wrap it then :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Should wrap it then :whistling2:


:lol2: this is also true :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Charleyfarl said:


> Should wrap it then :whistling2:


that is what his mum said to his dad when callum popped out :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> that is what his mum said to his dad when callum popped out :whistling2:


Or that other random italian she courted with :whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Biggys said:


> that is what his mum said to his dad when callum popped out :whistling2:


:lol2:
you =:flrt::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> :lol2:
> you =:flrt::lol2:


harsh :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Or that other random italian she courted with :whistling2:


Know I said about my posh accent, and strange height compared to my family? I'm the milkmans:gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Know I said about my posh accent, and strange height compared to my family? I'm the milkmans:gasp:


we both have confused childhoods :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> we both have confused childhoods :flrt:


Some... more than others:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Some... more than others:whistling2:


Shush, it wasn't confused, just weird


----------



## spinnin_tom

Callum, what was that about 16 and female?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> Callum, what was that about 16 and female?


Charleyfarl is a new addition to off topic, she is also a 16 year old girl.. 

win :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

hi Charleyfarl 
i'm Tom, 16 and male :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> hi Charleyfarl
> i'm Tom, 16 and male :whistling2:


Tom! I thought you were 15 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Wish I never checked this thread now :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Charleyfarl said:


> Wish I never checked this thread now :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Am I the only girl to post in off topic? well apart from Jake and geckodelta :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Charleyfarl said:


> Am I the only girl to post in off topic? well apart from Jake and geckodelta :lol2:


You are indeed :lol2:

But don't worry as you say, you have Jake and Callum :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> Am I the only girl to post in off topic? well apart from Jake and geckodelta :lol2:


shelley (snasha) posts regularlyish


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> shelley (snasha) posts regularlyish


Oh yeah, your not the only one


----------



## Charleyfarl

spinnin_tom said:


> shelley (snasha) posts regularlyish


Yay! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> Yay! :lol2:


I'll be who ever you want me to be:whistling2:



Trootle said:


> You are indeed :lol2:
> 
> But don't worry as you say, you have Jake and Callum :lol2:


I'm not a girl. I clearly do not have the feet for it. As soon as I wear high heels, damn I get blisters.:whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.431516553529065.121446.100000121721075&type=1

^photos from my rip to berlin !


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> I'll be who ever you want me to be:whistling2:
> 
> 
> I'm not a girl. I clearly do not have the feet for it. As soon as I wear high heels, damn I get blisters.:whip:


I normally say a nun.... but geckodelta already bet you to that :whistling2::flrt:

Random question but has anyone ever ordered spiders from Europe that have been posted to you?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> Random question but has anyone ever ordered spiders from Europe that have been posted to you?


yep  
what do ya' wanna know ? :


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> I normally say a nun.... but geckodelta already bet you to that :whistling2::flrt:
> 
> Random question but has anyone ever ordered spiders from Europe that have been posted to you?


He needs to see a Priest tbh, hopefully he can confess all his sins, or give him an exorcism, either one.


----------



## Charleyfarl

spinnin_tom said:


> yep
> what do ya' wanna know ? :


Did they guarantee live arrival?

I'm wanting to do a big order but the seller doesn't guarantee live arrival and its a lot of money to waste if they don't make it :blush: but no where else sells them, I've been looking for a few months


----------



## JustJack

Charleyfarl said:


> Did they guarantee live arrival?
> 
> I'm wanting to do a big order but the seller doesn't guarantee live arrival and its a lot of money to waste if they don't make it :blush: but no where else sells them, I've been looking for a few months


What you after?


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> What you after?


A hot nurse:whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Trootle said:


> What you after?


All juvies
_Cyriopagopus sp. "Sulawesi Black"_
_Cyriopagopus sp. ''Sumatran Tiger”_
_Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black_"
A few _Chilobrachys_ species
A few _Selenocosmia_ species


----------



## JustJack

Charleyfarl said:


> All juvies
> _Cyriopagopus sp. "Sulawesi Black"_
> _Cyriopagopus sp. ''Sumatran Tiger”_
> _Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black_"
> A few _Chilobrachys_ species
> A few _Selenocosmia_ species


Will PM you


----------



## TEENY

Goodmorning children


----------



## JustJack

TEENY said:


> Goodmorning children


Morning Justine, how are you?


----------



## _jake_

TEENY said:


> Goodmorning children


Eww. It's one of those Adult things!


----------



## Charleyfarl

TEENY said:


> Goodmorning children


Hey 



_jake_ said:


> Eww. It's one of those Adult things!


Did you just look in to a mirror? :whistling2:

:flrt::lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just look in to a mirror? :whistling2:
> 
> :flrt::lol2:


Me? I'm Peter Pan!:gasp:


----------



## TEENY

Trootle said:


> Morning Justine, how are you?


Good thanks just having a break before more chameleon poo clearing lol


_jake_ said:


> Eww. It's one of those Adult things!


Only in age lol


Charleyfarl said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just look in to a mirror? :whistling2:
> 
> :flrt::lol2:


Hullo, you new ???


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> Me? I'm Peter Pan!:gasp:


:gasp:
:flrt:










^ how epic?! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

TEENY said:


> Good thanks just having a break before more chameleon poo clearing lol
> 
> Only in age lol
> 
> 
> Hullo, you new ???


I want one of the lil chameleon


----------



## Charleyfarl

TEENY said:


> Good thanks just having a break before more chameleon poo clearing lol
> 
> Only in age lol
> 
> 
> Hullo, you new ???


I am, 
Is it you who keeps _yamia sp. koh samui_?


----------



## TEENY

Trootle said:


> I want one of the lil chameleon


You live like a million miles away tho..have pics instead

moody one









sleepy ones


----------



## TEENY

Charleyfarl said:


> I am,
> Is it you who keeps _yamia sp. koh samui_?


Yes................yes it is just trying to boost communal tubs etc, just had a successful egg sack and got a male coming next week so hopefully more in pipeline


----------



## Charleyfarl

TEENY said:


> Yes................yes it is just trying to boost communal tubs etc, just had a successful egg sack and got a male coming next week so hopefully more in pipeline


I just wanted to ask if you knew of any slings for sale anywhere?:blush:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> :gasp:
> :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> ^ how epic?! :lol2:


That's my favorite film:gasp:


----------



## TEENY

Charleyfarl said:


> I just wanted to ask if you knew of any slings for sale anywhere?:blush:


If i did i would tell you, these unfortunately do not come up very often as not hugely common in hobby, i am hoping to help add more, but i need to get my big communals producing lots of slings first for me to send out and hopefully other people to then do the same


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> That's my favorite film:gasp:


Its an epic film


----------



## JustJack

TEENY said:


> You live like a million miles away tho..have pics instead
> 
> moody one
> image
> 
> sleepy ones
> image


I know  

Awww so cute :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i odreredfrom thespiderstore on rfuk, i think it's guaranteed.

my cat just burped and it's nasty


----------



## JustJack

Got over 15 T's coming next week, and 2 scorps ...:shock:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Trootle said:


> Got over 15 T's coming next week, and 2 scorps ...:shock:



Ooooh, what you getting? :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

Charleyfarl said:


> Ooooh, what you getting? :flrt:


Umm I am not at home so don't have the list but off the top of my head..
1 x A.Geniculata
1 x A.Versi
2 x P.Irminia (Sling and 3-4inch)
1 x P.regalis
2 x C.Fasciatum
2 x G.Pulchripes
3 x P.Cambridgei
1 x B.Albop
1 x B.Vagans
1 x OBT
1 x H.Incei

Scorps:
2 Tri Coloured Burrowing Scorps


----------



## Charleyfarl

Trootle said:


> Umm I am not at home so don't have the list but off the top of my head..
> 1 x A.Geniculata
> 1 x A.Versi
> 2 x P.Irminia (Sling and 3-4inch)
> 1 x P.regalis
> 2 x C.Fasciatum
> 2 x G.Pulchripes
> 3 x P.Cambridgei
> 1 x B.Albop
> 1 x B.Vagans
> 1 x OBT
> 1 x H.Incei
> 
> Scorps:
> 2 Tri Coloured Burrowing Scorps


Awwww :flrt:

I love my OBT, webbed up right by the lid so every time I open it I get a loving greeting :flrt::lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Indeed, I have some very nice friends 

Awww haha, what Ts you got then?


----------



## Charleyfarl

Trootle said:


> Indeed, I have some very nice friends
> 
> Awww haha, what Ts you got then?


I have no friends  :lol2:

_H. mac
OBT
H. gigas
C. darlingi 
S. javanensis 
C. elegans
L. sp. Borneo Black
P. irminia
O. sp. Blue Panay
E. cyanognathus
B. emilia
B. klassi
E. murinus
H. lividium
C. sp. Sulawesi black
G. rosea NCF
G. pulchra
__L. parahybana_


----------



## JustJack

Charleyfarl said:


> I have no friends  :lol2:
> 
> _H. mac
> OBT
> H. gigas
> C. darlingi
> S. javanensis
> C. elegans
> L. sp. Borneo Black
> P. irminia
> O. sp. Blue Panay
> E. cyanognathus
> B. emilia
> B. klassi
> E. murinus
> H. lividium
> C. sp. Sulawesi black
> G. rosea NCF
> G. pulchra
> __L. parahybana_


Haha :lol2:

Oooh some nice T's there


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Am I the only girl to post in off topic? well apart from Jake and geckodelta :lol2:


Kerry used to post in here but I scared her away


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Kerry used to post in here but I scared her away


Oh yeah, you where like a drooling puppy whenever she posted :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Kerry used to post in here but I scared her away


Can see why :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Charleyfarl said:


> Can see why :whistling2::lol2:


The last few pages is nothing... Compared to what he was like when Kerry posted :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> I normally say a nun.... but geckodelta already bet you to that :whistling2::flrt:
> 
> Random question but has anyone ever ordered spiders from Europe that have been posted to you?


Yay, I'll be your nun! :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Oh yeah, you where like a drooling puppy whenever she posted :lol2:


:lol2:


Charleyfarl said:


> Can see why :whistling2::lol2:


:gasp:


Trootle said:


> The last few pages is nothing... Compared to what he was like when Kerry posted :whistling2: :lol2:


She joined in and you know it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh and tom the pics are awesome


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Yay, I'll be your nun! :flrt:


I am my own nun :halo:


----------



## JustJack

You 2 can have a nun convention :whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Trootle said:


> You 2 can have a nun convention :whistling2:


Jake would get jealous because of their bromance :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Charleyfarl said:


> Jake would get jealous because of their bromance :lol2:


True :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> I am my own nun :halo:


Im an actual nun, beat that? :whistling2:


Charleyfarl said:


> Jake would get jealous because of their bromance :lol2:


Jake says its fine :whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Im an actual nun, beat that? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Jake says its fine :whistling2:



You really shouldn't lie :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> You really shouldn't lie :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Im not lying! I've been a nun for like a year! :flrt:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Im not lying! I've been a nun for like a year! :flrt:



I ment the Jake part


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> I ment the Jake part


Oh :lol2: Im sure jake would be fine with it :whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Oh :lol2: Im sure jake would be fine with it :whistling2:



You've locked him away haven't you? 

:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> You've locked him away haven't you?
> 
> :lol2:


Maybe :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> You've locked him away haven't you?
> 
> :lol2:


Finally, some Wi-Fi! I'm in some cupboard.... and I think I'm wearing leather. And something hard is poking me:gasp: HELP!!


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Finally, some Wi-Fi! I'm in some cupboard.... and I think I'm wearing leather. And something hard is poking me:gasp: HELP!!


No one will ever find you :crazy:


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> Finally, some Wi-Fi! I'm in some cupboard.... and I think I'm wearing leather. *And something hard is poking me*:gasp: HELP!!


Oops sorry about that :whistling2:

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Oops sorry about that :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Yay, H. mac has molted :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> Oops sorry about that :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


It's not very big, mind:whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> It's not very big, mind:whistling2:


I know yours isn't, Callum told me :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> I know yours isn't, Callum told me :whistling2:


Callum hasn't seen it:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> I know yours isn't, Callum told me :whistling2:


This is true :Na_Na_Na_Na:


_jake_ said:


> Callum hasn't seen it:whistling2:


I have printscreens...


----------



## Charleyfarl

Now Jake lies :whip:

:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Now Jake lies :whip:
> 
> :lol2:


Dont trust jake, you can trust me though.. Im a nun.




:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Mines mahoooosive.


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Dont trust jake, you can trust me though.. Im a nun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


All nuns are lesbians.


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> trust jake, you can't trust me though.. Im a nun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


:notworthy::flrt::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> All nuns are lesbians.


I wish 


Charleyfarl said:


> :notworthy::flrt::lol2:



Me + You = <3


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> I wish
> 
> 
> 
> *Me + You = *<3


I saw her first:gasp:


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> All nuns are lesbians.


We are :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> I saw her first:gasp:


Ive been in off topic much longer then you :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Ive been in off topic much longer then you :whistling2:


I've been a member and have a much larger, thicker and astonishing post count.


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> We are :lol2:


We can be lesbians together? :whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> I saw her first:gasp:


technically none of you have saw me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> technically none of you have saw me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I have.

That bush outside your window?

I'm that.


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> I've been a member and have a much larger, thicker and astonishing post count.


But my posts are on average 3x cooler than yours :whistling2:


Charleyfarl said:


> technically none of you have saw me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You'd be surprised.. :whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> I have.
> 
> That bush outside your window?
> 
> I'm that.


I don't have a bush.


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> I don't have a bush.


:flrt:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> But my posts are on average 3x cooler than yours :whistling2:
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised.. :whistling2:


Ah. Know one can beat my awesome post:whistling2: Didn't I all have you believing I was in my 20's? Charley.... do you like mature guys?:flrt:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> I don't have a bush.


That's because I stole it.


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Ah. Know one can beat my awesome post:whistling2: Didn't I all have you believing I was in my 20's? Charley.... do you like mature guys?:flrt:


Im more fun :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Im more fun :whistling2:


I prefer the term, mentally challenged:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> I prefer the term, mentally challenged:whistling2:


same difference :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> same difference :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Not in the eyes of the law:gasp::lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> Ah. Know one can beat my awesome post:whistling2: Didn't I all have you believing I was in my 20's? *Charley.... do you like mature guys?*:flrt:


When they don't call me Charley :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> When they don't call me Charley :whistling2::lol2:


Ah yeah. I hate it when people don't use their real names in their usernames.... mines actually Harold.:whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> Ah yeah. I hate it when people don't use their real names in their usernames.... mines actually Harold.:whistling2:


You are a great, great gramps


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Not in the eyes of the law:gasp::lol2:


Shush, the law is just some words on paper :whistling2:


Charleyfarl said:


> When they don't call me Charley :whistling2::lol2:


Que? :lol2:



_jake_ said:


> Ah yeah. I hate it when people don't use their real names in their usernames.... mines actually Harold.:whistling2:


Your names not sexy bum? :gasp:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> You are a great, great gramps


:flrt: Come here, come sit on my knee :whistling2:



geckodelta said:


> Shush, the law is just some words on paper :whistling2:
> 
> Que? :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Your names not sexy bum? :gasp:


Only to you, sexy.:flrt:


----------



## Charleyfarl

I give up being heterosexual


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> :flrt: Come here, come sit on my knee :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Only to you, sexy.:flrt:



You can sit on Jakes knee.. 

Or you can sit on my lap and we will talk about the first thing that pops up? :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> I give up being heterosexual


Become a bisexualist!:2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> I give up being heterosexual


Why??


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> :flrt: *Come here, come sit on my knee *:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Only to you, sexy.:flrt:


I'd break it :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> You can sit on Jakes knee..
> 
> Or you can sit on my lap and we will talk about the first thing that pops up? :whistling2:


Wouldn't be a lot to talk about


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> You can sit on Jakes knee..
> 
> Or you can sit on my lap and we will talk about the first thing that pops up? :whistling2:


Her penis?:flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Her penis?:flrt:


:lol2: yes...


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Why??


Guys are annoying.


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Guys are annoying.


So are girls..


----------



## _jake_

So are sheep.


----------



## JustJack

Charleyfarl said:


> Guys are annoying.


I'm not :whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> So are girls..


You are one, so is Jake :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> I'm not :whistling2:


You're a hermaphrodite, it doesn't count:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Trootle said:


> I'm not :whistling2:


You're like a little pet squishy :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> You are one, so is Jake :whistling2:


Im not a girl, I have a willy.. Like lady gaga!


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> You're a hermaphrodite, it doesn't count:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Says you :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Charleyfarl said:


> You're like a little pet squishy :flrt:


:hmm:

Will take that as a compliment  :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Says you :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> :hmm:
> 
> Will take that as a compliment  :lol2:


I don't know if thats a compliment :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> You're like a little pet squishy :flrt:


It's like that until you go through puberty:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> It's like that until you go through puberty:Na_Na_Na_Na:


You have mentally scarred me and ruined that film for life 

:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> You're like a little pet squishy :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> You have mentally scarred me and ruined that film for life
> 
> :lol2:


Woo! 106 posts:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> You have mentally scarred me and ruined that film for life
> 
> :lol2:


I'll save you :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> I'll save you :whistling2:


His squishy is more than satisfactory :flrt:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> I'll save you :whistling2:


What are you on? :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> His squishy is more than satisfactory :flrt:



:devil::whip:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> What are you on? :lol2:


My squishy.:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> What are you on? :lol2:


A combination of things :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Charleyfarl said:


> What are you on? :lol2:


No doubt Viagra :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> :devil::whip:


Wanna try it out? :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> No doubt Viagra :lol2:


He doesn't need it:whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> My squishy.:whistling2:


Not fair  

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Not fair
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


feel free to jump on his squishy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> feel free to jump on his squishy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Just clean up after yourself before you leave.:2thumb:

Because my rooms messy.


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Just clean up after yourself before you leave.:2thumb:
> 
> Because my rooms messy.


Gross :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Gross :Na_Na_Na_Na:


haha, realised that after I posted. Like my edit?:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> haha, realised that after I posted. Like my edit?:whistling2::lol2:


Yeah :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

I'm going to go before I puke 

:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

haha, its fact girls couldn't survive without men. You'll be back :whistling2:


----------



## MaskFac3

Damn this addictive hobby we now have a rose hair


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> I'm going to go before I puke
> 
> :lol2:


You will be back :Na_Na_Na_Na:



_jake_ said:


> haha, its fact girls couldn't survive without men. You'll be back :whistling2:


What you said :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> haha, its fact girls couldn't survive without men. You'll be back :whistling2:



No men here :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> No men here :whistling2:


Im a man!


MaskFac3 said:


> Damn this addictive hobby we now have a rose hair


Post pics


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> No men here :whistling2:


Haha, I might not be the most masculine but I shave my facial hair...... I'm a man.

Given, most woman also shave facial hair. But right now, we'll just imagine (what girls also hope for) that only males have to shave.:whistling2:


----------



## MaskFac3




----------



## kris74

_jake_ said:


> Haha, I might not be the most masculine but* I shave my facial hair*...... I'm a man.
> 
> Given, most woman also shave facial hair. But right now, we'll just imagine (what girls also hope for) that only males have to shave.:whistling2:


So does yer ma!


----------



## kris74

MaskFac3 said:


> image


Is that a porteri?


----------



## _jake_

kris74 said:


> So does yer ma!


How do you know:gasp:


----------



## kris74

_jake_ said:


> How do you know:gasp:


I give her tips on how to cut her goatee in


----------



## spinnin_tom

snakes are all happy and cuddled.
my radiated rat actually hates me :lol2:


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> snakes are all happy and cuddled.
> *my radiated rat actually hates me* :lol2:


I would hate you too if you put me in the microwave you fiend..


----------



## _jake_

kris74 said:


> I give her tips on how to cut her goatee in


Well it does look rather dashing! Did you also give her those tips on her nails.... I can imagine red nail varnish is your sort of colour.: victory:


----------



## kris74

_jake_ said:


> I can imagine red nail varnish is your sort of colour.: victory:


Goes with my Communist ideals dude, and my summer dress. Double win..!


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> I would hate you too if you put me in the microwave you fiend..


hahahahahaha
*rolls eyes*


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> hahahahahaha
> *rolls eyes*


They're pretty nifty looking for snakes. My mates hog nose just had some eggs but he isn't sure if they're dud. If not then I'm gonna be in for one I reckon..


----------



## Charleyfarl

Whats everyone up to?


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> They're pretty nifty looking for snakes. My mates hog nose just had some eggs but he isn't sure if they're dud. If not then I'm gonna be in for one I reckon..


nice one.
i like hognose, just not the stupidly expensive colour ones




Charleyfarl said:


> Whats everyone up to?


eating pot noodles :whistling2:

you up to much ?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> snakes are all happy and cuddled.
> my radiated rat actually hates me :lol2:


Mine loves me


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Mine loves me


well, i say hate.
he just strikes a lot.
:flrt:

lol

i'm watching a show about the shroud of turin.. you can tell i'm bored


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> well, i say hate.
> he just strikes a lot.
> :flrt:
> 
> lol
> 
> i'm watching a show about the shroud of turin.. you can tell i'm bored


Mine doesn't strike  :whip:

I don't even know what that is :lol2:

Kris, get a hognose


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Mine doesn't strike  :whip:
> 
> I don't even know what that is :lol2:
> 
> Kris, get a hognose


haha, lucky. he's slowed down, a really small amount.
you don't know what the shroud of turin is ? fail.
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

I thought you were talking about Rats, not snakes, cos rats are awesome pets


----------



## spinnin_tom

_jake_ said:


> I thought you were talking about Rats, not snakes, cos rats are awesome pets


powder blue rats are nice.

the rest are sort of meh and i only see them as food :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

spinnin_tom said:


> powder blue rats are nice.
> 
> the rest are sort of meh and i only see them as food :lol2:


Typical snake keeper, only likes the cool morphs:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

_jake_ said:


> Typical snake keeper, only likes the cool morphs:whistling2:


no no no no no :lol2:
the blue rats are so nice, but snakes almost always need to be the wild colours or something that would survive on the milk


----------



## _jake_

spinnin_tom said:


> no no no no no :lol2:
> the blue rats are so nice, but snakes almost always need to be the wild colours or something that would survive on the milk


haha!

Rats are awesome though. So funny, but do make a good grub. They're nice with stir-fry.:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

_jake_ said:


> haha!
> 
> Rats are awesome though. So funny, but do make a good grub. They're nice with stir-fry.:whistling2:


um. really ?
have you eaten rat ?


----------



## _jake_

spinnin_tom said:


> um. really ?
> have you eaten rat ?


So many jokes, so little time.


----------



## spinnin_tom

_jake_ said:


> So many jokes, so little time.


sigh.
it wouldn't surprise me.
some peopleare proper weird..

not like me. i'm super normal


----------



## _jake_

Nah, I haven't eaten rat. I like normal meat, you hear that Callum, MEAT MEAT MEAT! Yummy.


----------



## spinnin_tom

_jake_ said:


> Nah, I haven't eaten rat. I like normal meat, you hear that Callum, MEAT MEAT MEAT! Yummy.


haha.
i keep forgetting callum's a freak, i mean a vegetarian


----------



## _jake_

spinnin_tom said:


> haha.
> i keep forgetting callum's a freak, i mean a vegetarian


How could you go through life without nibbling on some Lamb, Gammon or Salmon?:gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> haha, lucky. he's slowed down, a really small amount.
> you don't know what the shroud of turin is ? fail.
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


What is it? oh an i saw your comment on the other radiated rats on Facebook.. like them do we? :Na_Na_Na_Na:



_jake_ said:


> I thought you were talking about Rats, not snakes, cos rats are awesome pets


yes they are :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Nah, I haven't eaten rat. I like normal meat, you hear that Callum, MEAT MEAT MEAT! Yummy.





spinnin_tom said:


> haha.
> i keep forgetting callum's a freak, i mean a vegetarian


:gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> What is it? oh an i saw your comment on the other radiated rats on Facebook.. like them do we? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


oops
everybody else sees that ?

after my bloody corn lays her eggs, and they hatch i might buy a normal colour one


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> oops
> everybody else sees that ?
> 
> after my bloody corn lays her eggs, and they hatch i might buy a normal colour one


Think it might be cause I like them too...


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> hi Charleyfarl
> i'm Tom, 16 and *male* :whistling2:


In the loose sence of the term :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> In the loose sence of the term :lol2:


 get lost. 

:bash:


----------



## Biggys

Starling Mattress was 830 quid, now 230 quid



Orchid Divan Bed 600 quid


and I got the bottom bed with the top mattress with 499 8)


I'm that good :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Starling Mattress was 830 quid, now 230 quid
> 
> 
> 
> Orchid Divan Bed 600 quid
> 
> 
> and I got the bottom bed with the top mattress with 499 8)
> 
> 
> I'm that good :Na_Na_Na_Na:


not bad.
do you want to go to bed then ?

night night tyler :whistling2: 

:flrt:

edit- i have a memory foam matress. i love it


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> not bad.
> do you want to go to bed then ?
> 
> night night tyler :whistling2:
> 
> :flrt:
> 
> edit- i have a memory foam matress. i love it


I wouldn't have memory foam :lol2:

It's frigging horrible in the summer 

I'm not going to bed yet, I pick it up on saturday :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I wouldn't have memory foam :lol2:
> 
> It's frigging horrible in the summer
> 
> I'm not going to bed yet, I pick it up on saturday :Na_Na_Na_Na:


haha, there is that. i just sleep with no covers when it's hot 

aww, that's a whole week to wait


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> haha, there is that. i just sleep with no covers when it's hot
> 
> aww, that's a whole week to wait


Mate when you having been sleeping on the floor/on fishing beds for a year, then you will understand how excited I am :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Mate when you having been sleeping on the floor/on fishing beds for a year, then you will understand how excited I am :lol2:


 :L why have you been doing that ?


----------



## geckodelta

Rawr...


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> :L why have you been doing that ?


 Because the builders broke my bed when they was attepmting to fix the house ( well f***ing it up even more) so have been on the floor and a fishing bed for a year :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Because the builders broke my bed when they was attepmting to fix the house ( well f***ing it up even more) so have been on the floor and a fishing bed for a year :lol2:


Sure thats what happened :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

I've lost my bed


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Sure thats what happened :lol2:


 it is :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Charleyfarl said:


> I've lost my bed


You room is that messy :O


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> I've lost my bed


I have a king? :whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Biggys said:


> You room is that messy :O


waiting for my new bed to be delivered, they have just taken the other one and I should have the new one before 10pm tonight otherwise I guess I'm on the floor :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> I have a king? :whistling2:


Called Jake? :whistling2:

Buuuuuut I want a bed not a king :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Called Jake? :whistling2:
> 
> Buuuuuut I want a bed not a king :Na_Na_Na_Na:


A king bed :whip: Im pretty sure I can fit you in?

Maybe I will be able to fit in too? 

:whistling2:


----------



## lucozade3000

Pyjamas party?

-J


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> Pyjamas party?
> 
> -J


Meet me at mine? :whistling2:


----------



## MaskFac3

Has anyone else ever microwaved a Creme egg hoping it would scramble (note to self - explodes in microwave)


----------



## geckodelta

MaskFac3 said:


> Has anyone else ever microwaved a Creme egg hoping it would scramble (note to self - explodes in microwave)


Nope, but now I wanna...
:lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Wotcha...


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> I've lost my bed


also, are you originally american? :Na_Na_Na_Na:

and hello LV : victory:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I'm bored....


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> I'm bored....


As am I!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

That's not helpful! 

Gah, I may just go to bed soon....


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> That's not helpful!
> 
> Gah, I may just go to bed soon....


Dont do that  how have you been?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Actually pretty good! Last night had a BBQ and set fire to stuff. That was cool. 

Today was pretty boring tbh.

How about you?


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Actually pretty good! Last night had a BBQ and set fire to stuff. That was cool.
> 
> Today was pretty boring tbh.
> 
> How about you?


Why wasn't I invited? :whistling2:

Not much at all :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Why wasn't I invited? :whistling2:
> 
> Not much at all :lol2:


Because you're just a weirdo on the net... 

Well that sucks...You need a social life or something. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Because you're just a weirdo on the net...
> 
> Well that sucks...You need a social life or something. :lol2:


Bit harsh :whistling2:

I don't have one  Im avoiding everyone from college :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Bit harsh :whistling2:
> 
> I don't have one  Im avoiding everyone from college :lol2:


Only a bit.... 

Meh, the fools there suck?


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Only a bit....
> 
> Meh, the fools there suck?


Yeah pretty much, plus I was dating some girl and we broke up and now everyone is going to be asking questions and shiz :lol2: Im just gonna avoid the people :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Yeah pretty much, plus I was dating some girl and we broke up and now everyone is going to be asking questions and shiz :lol2: Im just gonna avoid the people :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You need to perfect the blank look. Just keep staring at them long after they have stopped talking. Makes 'em uncomfortable....

Meh, you doing uni or anything after college?


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> You need to perfect the blank look. Just keep staring at them long after they have stopped talking. Makes 'em uncomfortable....
> 
> Meh, you doing uni or anything after college?


haha Im so gonna do that! not entirely sure, don't think I wanna carry on with this course but the thought of starting a new one isn't great :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> haha Im so gonna do that! not entirely sure, don't think I wanna carry on with this course but the thought of starting a new one isn't great :lol2:


Wotch ya studyin' ?


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Wotch ya studyin' ?


Animal management 

What do you do?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Animal management
> 
> What do you do?


Civil engineer. 

I design roads n stuff. Currently designing an airport in the Middle east. (well not just me obviously...)


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Civil engineer.
> 
> I design roads n stuff. Currently designing an airport in the Middle east. (well not just me obviously...)


Oh thats awesome.. fancy me being your apprentice? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Oh thats awesome.. fancy me being your apprentice? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It has it's moments... Other times it's complete :censor:

Good at maths? Can you make a decent cuppa? 

Animal management that bad?


----------



## _jake_

Lord Vetinari said:


> It has it's moments... Other times it's complete :censor:
> 
> *Good at maths?* Can you make a decent cuppa?
> 
> Animal management that bad?


*cough* I had to explain basic algebra:whistling2:

You seem to have a lot of 'bromances' going on, Callum, I'm starting to feel that I'm being played:gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> It has it's moments... Other times it's complete :censor:
> 
> Good at maths? Can you make a decent cuppa?
> 
> Animal management that bad?


Im terrible at maths :Na_Na_Na_Na: I make a good cup of tea though! and Im good at designing things :Na_Na_Na_Na:



_jake_ said:


> *cough* I had to explain basic algebra:whistling2:
> 
> You seem to have a lot of 'bromances' going on, Callum, I'm starting to feel that I'm being played:gasp:


jake, your the only one for me :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Im terrible at maths :Na_Na_Na_Na: I make a good cup of tea though! and Im good at designing things :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> jake, your the only one for me :flrt:


Glad to hear it.

I just farted and it really stinks!:blush:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Im terrible at maths :Na_Na_Na_Na: I make a good cup of tea though! and Im good at designing things :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> jake, your the only one for me :flrt:


Do the things you design have a tendency to fall over a lot?


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Glad to hear it.
> 
> I just farted and it really stinks!:blush:


Dude, thats gross :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Lord Vetinari said:


> Do the things you design have a tendency to fall over a lot?


Maybe.. :whistling2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Dude, thats gross :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Maybe.. :whistling2:


Well if it does interest you I would advise applying for an apprenticeship, I can give you a list of companies if you want. Not many are hiring though, times are still tough.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Well if it does interest you I would advise applying for an apprenticeship, I can give you a list of companies if you want. Not many are hiring though, times are still tough.


It does interest me :2thumb:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> It does interest me :2thumb:


I will pm you.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> I will pm you.


Awesome :2thumb: Thanks


----------



## spinnin_tom

i'm watching ice road truckers just because when i was flicking they said his trruck will explode


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm watching ice road truckers just because when i was flicking they said his trruck will explode


Its actually a pretty good show!


----------



## _jake_

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm watching ice road truckers just because when i was flicking they said his trruck will explode


That's like me! I love medical series and will pick one by which synopsis is the goriest. Plus, when I see an ambulance go past, I secretly wish I could be going with them to see someone leg chopped off or something..

Anyone got a number for a psychiatrist?


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> That's like me! I love medical series and will pick one by which synopsis is the goriest. Plus, when I see an ambulance go past, I secretly wish I could be going with them to see someone leg chopped off or something..
> 
> Anyone got a number for a psychiatrist?


You don't need a psychiatrist. I think the same :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> You don't need a psychiatrist. I think the same :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha:whistling2: So wanna see some messed up shit, whatever career I pick!:no1: Yeah, If anyone called Jake and looks sadistic wants to treat you in roughly 6 odd years, decline!:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

this is weird


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Haha:whistling2: So wanna see some messed up shit, whatever career I pick!:no1: Yeah, If anyone called Jake and looks sadistic wants to treat you in roughly 6 odd years, decline!:lol2:


I will let ya :whistling2:


spinnin_tom said:


> this is weird


I know :whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Blood and gore :flrt:

I need help... mentally...


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> Blood and gore :flrt:
> 
> I need help... mentally...


Yay! We're all equally as mental.


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Blood and gore :flrt:
> 
> I need help... mentally...


Are you american? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> Yay! We're all equally as mental.


I think I'm the worse but I won't say why :blush:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> I think I'm the worse but I won't say why :blush:


Now you have to tell us.:lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Are you american? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Nope



_jake_ said:


> Now you have to tell us.:lol2:


I can't :blush::blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> I can't :blush::blush:


:lol2: bang goes that theory :Na_Na_Na_Na:
tell us!


----------



## Charleyfarl

You two get back to your bromances instead :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> You two get back to your bromances instead :lol2:


You don't want to know what goes on off RFUK:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> You two get back to your bromances instead :lol2:


 hey charley :flrt:
what people usually do, is just ignore callum. pretend he hasn't said anything because a lot of the time it might as well be in another language, or it could traumatise you.


----------



## JustJack

Booooored, think I might go to sleep -.-


----------



## MaskFac3

Damn Easter and it's 800+ calorie eggs


----------



## spinnin_tom

oh my god, i got fry's turkish delight for easter.


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> oh my god, i got fry's turkish delight for easter.


Im not a fan of Turkish delight, only had it once I think


----------



## MaskFac3

spinnin_tom said:


> oh my god, i got fry's turkish delight for easter.


I got a flake and a rose hair


----------



## JustJack

I got a wispa easter egg, thorntons one, mario egg, cream eggs, large bar of caramel choc, and some other stuff. I like easter at my dads :lol2:


----------



## MaskFac3

I want a steak, I need a steak


----------



## spinnin_tom

MaskFac3 said:


> I got a flake and a rose hair


lucky 

i lost a mantis whilst i was away (the thermostat musnt't have come on or it got knocked) so i might have to buy something else non-arachnid in a while


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> hey charley :flrt:
> what people usually do, is just ignore callum. pretend he hasn't said anything because a lot of the time it might as well be in another language, or it could traumatise you.


:whip:


MaskFac3 said:


> Damn Easter and it's 800+ calorie eggs


:lol2:


----------



## MaskFac3

spinnin_tom said:


> lucky
> 
> i lost a mantis whilst i was away (the thermostat musnt't have come on or it got knocked) so i might have to buy something else non-arachnid in a while


Shame  mantises are cool I might get one at bts with the spiddys  prbly an orchid mantis or devils flower mantis unless they're too difficult to look after


----------



## Charleyfarl

I got a big fat nothing for easter :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> I got a big fat nothing for easter :lol2:


:lol2: what about eggs?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> I got a big fat nothing for easter :lol2:


oh no 
go and buy yourself some spiders instead :2thumb:


----------



## Dr3d

Charleyfarl said:


> I got a big fat nothing for easter :lol2:


 
Why is this Charley ????


----------



## Charleyfarl

Dr3d said:


> Why is this Charley ????


For me to keep Ts, I agreed with my parents that I wouldn't have anything other than for Christmas and my Birthday and that I would work to pay for them and to pay rent to my parents. I haven't brought myself anything because I'm saving for a custom stack to put my Ts on in my room :blush:

It will be worth it though :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> For me to keep Ts, I agreed with my parents that I wouldn't have anything other than for Christmas and my Birthday and that I would work to pay for them and to pay rent to my parents. I haven't brought myself anything because I'm saving for a custom stack to put my Ts on in my room :blush:
> 
> It will be worth it though :flrt:


ahh, work :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

charley, you can have me for easter if you want.


----------



## MaskFac3

Rose hairs are awesome especially when watching them spin a silk mat lol


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> charley, you can have me for easter if you want.


Tom.. welcome to the club! :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> tom.. Welcome to the club! :whistling2:


back of the line


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> back of the line


Im in the VIP area..


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> back of the line


Tom I saw the coloubrid thread, and I was like "yay, I have something interesting to add" then I got to the last page.. :whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Im in the VIP area..


WRONG
you're in the (i can't think of a clever thing to say)
so... your mum will have to do



geckodelta said:


> Tom I saw the coloubrid thread, and I was like "yay, I have something interesting to add" then I got to the last page.. :whip:


aww, sorry 
you can still show of your baby !!
and your milk :flrt:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Tom.. welcome to the club! :whistling2:


What club? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

hi charley


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> WRONG
> you're in the (i can't think of a clever thing to say)
> so... your mum will have to do
> 
> 
> 
> aww, sorry
> you can still show of your baby !!
> and your milk :flrt:


hahah! my mum wouldn't have you in her club  
and good Idea! I will try to get some pics later :2thumb: the milk is actually a dream to handle! really calm :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Charleyfarl said:


> What club? :lol2:


You can't know


----------



## spinnin_tom

speaking of clubs, it's not long until i get my 3rd king, the chocolate cali :d


----------



## Charleyfarl

spinnin_tom said:


> hi charley


Hi and hi to everyone else too 



geckodelta said:


> hahah! my mum wouldn't have you in her club
> and good Idea! I will try to get some pics later :2thumb: the milk is actually a dream to handle! really calm :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> You can't know



aaand I thought you was nice


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> speaking of clubs, it's not long until i get my 3rd king, the chocolate cali :d


Ohh nice 


Charleyfarl said:


> Hi and hi to everyone else too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaand I thought you was nice


I am nice, I was protecting you... the only way to get into the club is to send me a naked picture via PM so I can verify your a girly :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> Hi and hi to everyone else too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaand I thought you was nice


what are you up to ?
anything spidery ?

and there is no club. i'm being friendly because you're my age, but callum is 25 years old


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Ohh nice
> 
> 
> I am nice, I was protecting you... the only way to get into the club is to send me a naked picture via PM so I can verify your a girly :whistling2:


:lol2:
You are so gonna regret that


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I am nice, I was protecting you... the only way to get into the club is to send me a naked picture via PM so I can verify your a girly :whistling2:



OH MY GOD CALLUM.

i actually can't believe you.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> :lol2:
> You are so gonna regret that


what he actually meant, is do you have facebook ?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> what are you up to ?
> anything spidery ?
> 
> and there is no club. i'm being friendly because you're my age, but callum is 25 years old


Im not 25 :whistling2:


Charleyfarl said:


> :lol2:
> You are so gonna regret that


Oh kinky 


spinnin_tom said:


> OH MY GOD CALLUM.
> 
> i actually can't believe you.


:lol2: stop acting like a gent :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Im not 25 :whistling2:
> 
> Oh kinky
> 
> 
> :lol2: stop acting like a gent :whistling2:


you're worse than me.
i'm telling the mods :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> you're worse than me.
> i'm telling the mods :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Thats just harsh :gasp:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Ohh nice
> 
> 
> I am nice, I was protecting you... the only way to get into the club is to send me a naked picture via PM so I can verify your a girly :whistling2:


If this was America, you'd be arrested.


Celebrity Deal or No Deal - Jimmy Carr's on it! WOOO!:2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum

*Boom*


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Thats just harsh :gasp:


haha. i won't really.

i bet charley won't come back now


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> *Boom*
> 
> 
> [URL=http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/1834/transdiffusion2sausage.jpg]image[/URL]


i knew you'd come crawling back.
what's up ? :no1:


----------



## Charleyfarl

spinnin_tom said:


> what are you up to ?
> anything spidery ?
> 
> and there is no club. i'm being friendly because you're my age, but callum is 25 years old


Making labels for my T enclosures, if that counts?











_jake_ said:


> If this was America, you'd be arrested.
> 
> 
> Celebrity Deal or No Deal - Jimmy Carr's on it! WOOO!:2thumb:


Finally someone half normal


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> If this was America, you'd be arrested.
> 
> 
> Celebrity Deal or No Deal - Jimmy Carr's on it! WOOO!:2thumb:


Awesome! and jake, your worse than me :lol2:



Colosseum said:


> *Boom*
> 
> 
> [URL=http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/1834/transdiffusion2sausage.jpg]image[/URL]


:lol2: Hello!!!!


spinnin_tom said:


> haha. i won't really.
> 
> i bet charley won't come back now


she will :Na_Na_Na_Na: you smitten puppy you :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> Making labels for my T enclosures, if that counts? image
> 
> 
> 
> Finally someone half normal imageimage


yeah, that counts 
i got this embossing thing. i love it (sad)


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah, that counts
> i got this embossing thing. i love it (sad)


He made me a name tag with it :flrt:


----------



## Charleyfarl

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah, that counts
> i got this embossing thing. i love it (sad)


Ooooh, sounds fun :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> He made me a name tag with it :flrt:



oh yeah, course i did.

charley, do you have facebook >?


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Awesome! and jake, *your* worse than me :lol2:
> 
> 
> :lol2: Hello!!!!
> 
> 
> she will :Na_Na_Na_Na: you smitten puppy you :whistling2:


I'm not taking an insult from someone who can't spell it correctly


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> oh yeah, course i did.
> 
> charley, do you have facebook >?


And stuck it on my boob :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> I'm not taking an insult from someone who can't spell it correctly


You're :whip:


----------



## Colosseum

Just to say hi


----------



## Charleyfarl

spinnin_tom said:


> oh yeah, course i did.
> 
> charley, do you have facebook >?


I do indeed but hardly ever go on it because my parents blocked the site on my laptop to punish me :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> I do indeed but hardly ever go on it because my parents blocked the site on my laptop to punish me :lol2:


When I get some kids, I'm so going to do this to see them squirm.


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> I'm not taking an insult from someone who can't spell it correctly


He spelt your(you're) not it :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Colosseum said:


> Just to say hi


Hello mate : victory: its nice to see ya!



Charleyfarl said:


> I do indeed but hardly ever go on it because my parents blocked the site on my laptop to punish me :lol2:


your parents are strict..


----------



## spinnin_tom

_jake_ said:


> I'm not taking an insult from someone who can't spell it correctly


oh no she di'nt



geckodelta said:


> And stuck it on my boob :flrt:


er, yup :no1:



Colosseum said:


> Just to say hi


HI 
are you alright ?



Charleyfarl said:


> I do indeed but hardly ever go on it because my parents blocked the site on my laptop to punish me :lol2:


haha, unlucky.
i had to delete my mum on facebook because of her farmville annoying me


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> oh no she di'nt
> 
> 
> 
> er, yup :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> HI
> are you alright ?
> 
> 
> 
> haha, unlucky.
> i had to delete my mum on facebook because of her farmville annoying me


One lass, 4 pubescent horny teenage lads.

Poor Charley :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Easter Sunday - the only acceptable day where you can lick out a creme egg in front of your Nan.

I love licking them, got one on the go right now


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> One lass, 4 pubescent horny teenage lads.
> 
> Poor Charley :lol2:


i'm not horny .



_jake_ said:


> Easter Sunday - the only acceptable day where you can lick out a creme egg in front of your Nan.
> 
> I love licking them, got one on the go right now



haha.
take out some words and that's even more funny


----------



## Charleyfarl

snowgoose said:


> One lass, 4 pubescent horny teenage lads.
> 
> Poor Charley :lol2:


Four? I thought there was only two, Tom and Callum :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Four? I thought there was only two, Tom and Callum :lol2:


Im not horny! Im a nun remember? literally.. I wasn't joking :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> Four? I thought there was only two, Tom and Callum :lol2:


oh yeah.
jake (not snowgoose) how old are you ?

and i don't think callum is pubescent.
he has a beard :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> oh yeah.
> jake (not snowgoose) how old are you ?
> 
> and i don't think callum is pubescent.
> he has a beard :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Thanks tom! yeah jake! I have a beard! so meh. 

:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

spinnin_tom said:


> oh yeah.
> jake (not snowgoose) how old are you ?
> 
> and i don't think callum is pubescent.
> he has a beard :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm 17. Same age as that freak.

And we're pubescent:whistling2: Puberty continues until you're roughly 21:lol2: Don't you listen in sex ed?


----------



## spinnin_tom

_jake_ said:


> I'm 17. Same age as that freak.
> 
> And we're pubescent:whistling2: Puberty continues until you're roughly 21:lol2: Don't you listen in sex ed?



oh, does it ?
nope, i just pinged condoms at people


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Thanks tom! yeah jake! I have a beard! so meh.
> 
> :whistling2:



You got the 28,000 post :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

spinnin_tom said:


> oh, does it ?
> nope, i just pinged condoms at people


haha yeah, continue to grow in many ways until then:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> You got the 28,000 post :lol2:


what a poor post . 
you could have said something cool, callum.. :bash: :lol2:

oh, i'm making 2 vivs next week 
funfunfun


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Thanks tom! yeah jake! I have a beard! so meh.
> 
> :whistling2:


Please don't tell me you're one of those teenagers who keeps bum fluff to try and look grown up? *facedesk*

Makes much more sense to shave and have stubble, much more masculine:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> You got the 28,000 post :lol2:


I'm just that cool :2thumb:


spinnin_tom said:


> what a poor post .
> you could have said something cool, callum.. :bash: :lol2:
> 
> oh, i'm making 2 vivs next week
> funfunfun


whats more cool than having a beard?

beards are cool right?


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> I'm just that cool :2thumb:
> 
> 
> whats more cool than having a beard?
> 
> beards are cool right?



No...


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> *I'm just that coo*l :2thumb:
> 
> 
> whats more cool than having a beard?
> 
> beards are cool right?


I made RFUK's one millionth post. Beat that:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Please don't tell me you're one of those teenagers who keeps bum fluff to try and look grown up? *facedesk*
> 
> Makes much more sense to shave and have stubble, much more masculine:lol2:


I do shave, what your failing to understand is if I don't shave I have an actual beard :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> whats more cool than having a beard?
> 
> beards are cool right?



NOTHING
that's what's more cool than a beard.


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> No...


They tickle women when you kiss them.. thats cool.


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> NOTHING
> that's what's more cool than a beard.


see Charley, Tom gets it..:flrt:


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> Please don't tell me you're one of those teenagers who keeps bum fluff to try and look grown up? *facedesk*
> 
> Makes much more sense to shave and have stubble, much more masculine:lol2:


:lol2:

That was epic :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> They tickle women when you kiss them.. thats cool.


In your case it would feel like being tickled by a hamster:whistling2:


Charleyfarl said:


> :lol2:
> 
> That was epic :flrt:


I have something that's much more epic, wanna see?:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

_jake_ said:


> I have something that's much more epic, wanna see?:lol2:


oh god.


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> In your case it would feel like being tickled by a hamster:whistling2:
> 
> I have something that's much more epic, wanna see?:lol2:


Hamsters hurt when they bite 

Yes... I think... now I'm scared :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> Hamsters hurt when they bite
> 
> Yes... I think... now I'm scared :lol2:


i got bit by a hamster at work experience and dropped it about 5 feet, but i caught it before it hit the floor haha.


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Hamsters hurt when they bite
> 
> Yes... I think... now I'm scared :lol2:


Oh god.


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i got bit by a hamster at work experience and dropped it about 5 feet, but i caught it before it hit the floor haha.


Like Chuck Norris..


----------



## Charleyfarl

spinnin_tom said:


> i got bit by a hamster at work experience and dropped it about 5 feet, but i caught it before it hit the floor haha.


I didn't drop mine and I still luffs them :flrt: now I want a Hamster 
I got scar and nerve damage from my bite off a Hamster, beat that :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> I didn't drop mine and I still luffs them :flrt: now I want a Hamster
> I got scar and nerve damage from my bite off a Hamster, beat that :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


I broke my ex girlfriends finger.. she has nerve damage.

did I beat it? 

:whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> I broke my ex girlfriends finger.. she has nerve damage.
> 
> did I beat it?
> 
> :whistling2:



I really, REALLY don't want to know how :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> Hamsters hurt when they bite
> 
> Yes... I think... now I'm scared :lol2:


This is what I think of bum fluff face teenagers


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> I really, REALLY don't want to know how :gasp::gasp::gasp:


its a funny story


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> This is what I think of bum fluff face teenagers
> 
> image




Typical guy... a big let down.


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> I didn't drop mine and I still luffs them :flrt: now I want a Hamster
> I got scar and nerve damage from my bite off a Hamster, beat that :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


I'm getting one tomorrow:whistling2::flrt:



Charleyfarl said:


> I really, REALLY don't want to know how :gasp::gasp::gasp:


He got the whole 'fingering' situation confused.:gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> I didn't drop mine and I still luffs them :flrt: now I want a Hamster
> I got scar and nerve damage from my bite off a Hamster, beat that :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


i tried to run and do a pull up on a goal post, missed it al together, landed on my back and i couldn't move for an hour. does that count ?



geckodelta said:


> I broke my ex girlfriends finger.. she has nerve damage.
> 
> did I beat it?
> 
> :whistling2:


exaplain


----------



## _jake_

spinnin_tom said:


> i tried to run and do a pull up on a goal post, missed it al together, landed on my back and i couldn't move for an hour. does that count ?
> 
> 
> 
> exaplain


That sort of just makes you a bit, ditzy:whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

I want a dove tri-coloured hamster










:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> Typical guy... a big let down.


Wasn't my fault I couldn't keep it up..


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> Wasn't my fault I couldn't keep it up..




You can't even do this... right.


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> You can't even do this... right.


At least you said it was big.:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i tried to run and do a pull up on a goal post, missed it al together, landed on my back and i couldn't move for an hour. does that count ?
> 
> 
> 
> exaplain


Its ironic, we were going ice skating, I said to her that my mum said that one of us was going to break a finger and I said it better be her, then she slapped me so I went to give her a dead arm and she put her hand in the way so I ended up punching her finger and breaking it.. I then said I told you so :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

How are the RFUK kiddywinks tonight?


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> How are the RFUK kiddywinks tonight?


Im good thanks :2thumb: how about you?


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> At least you said it was big.:whistling2:


A big let down, it was


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Its ironic, we were going ice skating, I said to her that my mum said that one of us was going to break a finger and I said it better be her, then she slapped me so I went to give her a dead arm and she put her hand in the way so I ended up punching her finger and breaking it.. I then said I told you so :lol2:


oh my. you're pretty violent 



snowgoose said:


> How are the RFUK kiddywinks tonight?


blerghh,, i'm not bad.
you okay jake ?


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> Im good thanks :2thumb: how about you?


not too bad thanks dude 



> blerghh,, i'm not bad.
> you okay jake ?


Yes tar


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> oh my. you're pretty violent
> 
> 
> 
> blerghh,, i'm not bad.
> you okay jake ?


Im not violent  Im a fluffy bunny!


snowgoose said:


> not too bad thanks dude
> 
> 
> 
> Yes tar


awesome  hows things?


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Im not violent  Im a fluffy bunny!
> 
> 
> awesome  hows things?


You're violent


----------



## _jake_

Another Jake, that's just creepy.


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> Im not violent  Im a fluffy bunny!
> 
> 
> awesome  hows things?


not too bad ta dude 

Just sorting a few T's from Poland 

How's tricks with yourself?


----------



## snowgoose

_jake_ said:


> Another Jake, that's just creepy.


I was here first 

Well in the inverts bit anyway I think lol


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> Another Jake, that's just creepy.


He is better than you.


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> not too bad ta dude
> 
> Just sorting a few T's from Poland
> 
> How's tricks with yourself?


ahh cool! what you getting? and not bad thanks


----------



## snowgoose

Charleyfarl said:


> He is better than you.


And that was said without even knowing me 

Damn, I must be good :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> You're violent


No, it was her fault..


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> ahh cool! what you getting? and not bad thanks


just three of these ( Theraphosinae sp Caldas )


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> just three of these ( Theraphosinae sp Caldas )
> 
> image


Ohhh! pretty! :flrt:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Where has Tom and Jake gone? :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> Ohhh! pretty! :flrt:


Yup, I'll get some pics when they arrive


----------



## spinnin_tom

my mum came back from scotland with some shells.
one is still alive lol.

im setting up a faunarium, trying to get the right amount of salt


----------



## snowgoose

Charleyfarl said:


> Where has Tom and Jake gone? :lol2:


Aww, you missing them?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> my mum came back from scotland with some shells.
> one is still alive lol.
> 
> im setting up a faunarium, trying to get the right amount of salt


what is it? in the shell :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> what is it? in the shell :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i don't know :L

i'm here charley.
i'm also here-
https://www.facebook.com/tom.odell96?

smooooth


----------



## geckodelta

Charley, just add tom on Facebook :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Charleyfarl

snowgoose said:


> Aww, you missing them?


Yes 

:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i've decided to call the shell shelley

:flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i've decided to call the shell shelley
> 
> :flrt:


awesome name :whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

spinnin_tom said:


> i've decided to call the shell shelley
> 
> :flrt:


We need a picture! :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> We need a picture! :flrt:


here is shelley









here is shelley's house









here is shelley in her house









what do they eat ? :L


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> here is shelley
> image
> 
> here is shelley's house
> image
> 
> here is shelley in her house
> image
> 
> what do they eat ? :L


I believe they filter feed on crap? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I believe they filter feed on crap? :lol2:


course they do. i knew that.
i'm so stupid some times


----------



## Charleyfarl

spinnin_tom said:


> here is shelley
> image
> 
> here is shelley's house
> image
> 
> here is shelley in her house
> image
> 
> what do they eat ? :L


You have big hands and like Callum said I think they filter the water, post in the fish keeping section to ask?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> course they do. i knew that.
> i'm so stupid some times


Its ok hunny :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

I guess that's a marine set-up it's in? :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> You have big hands and like Callum said I think they filter the water, post in the fish keeping section to ask?


thanks, i hope.
you know what they say about men with big hands ? 

and great idea 



geckodelta said:


> Its ok hunny :whistling2:


um.. that's good :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> I guess that's a marine set-up it's in? :lol:


 salt and water, if that counts as marine :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> salt and water, if that counts as marine :lol2:


no, It'll probably die lol


----------



## AilsaM

Good evening all you lovely people :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> thanks, i hope.
> you know what they say about men with big hands ?
> 
> and great idea
> 
> 
> 
> um.. that's good :blush:


I feel I need to come in here and say that my hands are twice the size of Toms :whistling2:

*leaves*


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> no, It'll probably die lol


NO SHE WON'T 



AilsaM said:


> Good evening all you lovely people :2thumb:


hi ailsa 
how's things ?



geckodelta said:


> I feel I need to come in here and say that my hands are twice the size of Toms :whistling2:
> 
> *leaves*


haha.
yeah, you have bigger hands than me.


----------



## Charleyfarl

AilsaM said:


> Good evening all you lovely people :2thumb:


Hi 



geckodelta said:


> I feel I need to come in here and say that my hands are twice the size of Toms :whistling2:
> 
> *leaves*


Proof needed.


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> hi ailsa
> how's things ?


Hi Tom, am good thanks, yourself?


----------



## AilsaM

Charleyfarl said:


> Hi


Hello there :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Proof needed.


What do you want me to hold? :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

snowgoose said:


> no, It'll probably die lol


Awesome, you're into pyrography? My uncle is a furniture maker and has a kit, its great fun 

Tom: What salt did you use for a start? Is there anything even in it? If its alive get yourself to a fish shop and buy some brine shrimp, preferably alive as it wont eat frozen. Plus, unless you can chill the water it won't last more than a few days:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> Proof needed.


i can vouch for him 





AilsaM said:


> Hi Tom, am good thanks, yourself?


aye, i'm great


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Hello there :2thumb:


Hey :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

_jake_ said:


> Awesome, you're into pyrography? My uncle is a furniture maker and has a kit, its great fun
> 
> Tom: What salt did you use for a start? Is there anything even in it? If its alive get yourself to a fish shop and buy some brine shrimp, preferably alive as it wont eat frozen. Plus, unless you can chill the water it won't last more than a few days:lol2:



i've got frozen bloodworm ?
and okay, ice cubes it is lol


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i can vouch for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aye, i'm great


:lol2: My hands and feet are grotesquely big  I look like a clown


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i've got frozen bloodworm ?
> and okay, ice cubes it is lol


Just put it in your fridge :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Just put it in your fridge :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i don't think mum would like a lot of the fridge being taken up


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> aye, i'm great


Good stuff :2thumb:



geckodelta said:


> Hey :2thumb:


Well hello : victory:


----------



## _jake_

spinnin_tom said:


> i've got frozen bloodworm ?
> and okay, ice cubes it is lol


Could try it I suppose.

Umm.... I wouldn't use ice cubes. Have you ever kept fish before? Unless you can freeze RO water, don't bother:lol2: Poor thing, should of been left on the beach:flrt:

Please don't tell me you used table salt either!


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i don't think mum would like a lot of the fridge being taken up


Tell her its her fault for bringing it home :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

_jake_ said:


> Awesome, you're into pyrography? My uncle is a furniture maker and has a kit, its great fun
> 
> Tom: What salt did you use for a start? Is there anything even in it? If its alive get yourself to a fish shop and buy some brine shrimp, preferably alive as it wont eat frozen. Plus, unless you can chill the water it won't last more than a few days:lol2:


haha, yes, I dabble in pyrography


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: My hands and feet are grotesquely big  I look like a clown


Size 11, thumb to pinky stretched 11"s:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Could try it I suppose.
> 
> Umm.... I wouldn't use ice cubes. Have you ever kept fish before? Unless you can freeze RO water, don't bother:lol2: Poor thing, should of been left on the beach:flrt:
> 
> *Please don't tell me you used table salt either!*


He probably did :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

_jake_ said:


> Could try it I suppose.
> 
> Umm.... I wouldn't use ice cubes. Have you ever kept fish before? Unless you can freeze RO water, don't bother:lol2: Poor thing, should of been left on the beach:flrt:
> 
> Please don't tell me you used table salt either!



yeah, i keep fish now. not salt water though..
my mum thought it was empty i hope


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Size 11, thumb to pinky stretched 11"s:whistling2:


Size 15, thumb to pinky stretched, I dunno not measured :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Good stuff :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Well hello : victory:


You ok?


----------



## _jake_

snowgoose said:


> haha, yes, I dabble in pyrography


I made an awesome book mark with zebra patterning on one side! Greatest achievement of my wood working career:whistling2::lol2: Though the smell afterwards lingers for months:gasp: Do you make anything to sell?


Yes, I'm a massive book worm!:flrt:


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> Size 11, thumb to pinky stretched 11"s:whistling2:


It's a lie without a picture to prove it :whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> You ok?


Ach aye am ok thanks


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> It's a lie without a picture to prove it :whistling2:


I can webcam?

My cameras broke. I do expect sizing in return, though!


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Size 15, thumb to pinky stretched, I dunno not measured :lol2:


Seriously?:gasp: This isn't in Euro is it? You freaky Italian you.


----------



## snowgoose

_jake_ said:


> I made an awesome book mark with zebra patterning on one side! Greatest achievement of my wood working career:whistling2::lol2: Though the smell afterwards lingers for months:gasp: Do you make anything to sell?
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm a massive book worm!:flrt:


cool. Haha, yes the smell is around for a while. 

I do the odd bits and bobs but not really got a site or anything, just if someone is looking for something, I'll see what I can do. 

I prefer burning on leather these days, haven't done any wood for a while


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Ach aye am ok thanks


Good 


_jake_ said:


> Seriously?:gasp: This isn't in Euro is it? You freaky Italian you.


Yeah :lol2: Its hard buying shoes


----------



## _jake_

snowgoose said:


> cool. Haha, yes the smell is around for a while.
> 
> I do the odd bits and bobs but not really got a site or anything, just if someone is looking for something, I'll see what I can do.
> 
> I prefer burning on leather these days, haven't done any wood for a while


Wow, didn't know you can pyrograph leather, that's cool. Will have to tell my uncle.:no1:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Size 15, thumb to pinky stretched, I dunno not measured :lol2:


You need to measure your hands, I want to find out who has the biggest hands now









Feet are ewww though.



_jake_ said:


> I can webcam?
> 
> My cameras broke. I do expect sizing in return, though!


Take a webcam picture then


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Good
> 
> 
> Yeah :lol2: Its hard buying shoes


Must be hard going bowling:gasp:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> You need to measure your hands, I want to find out who has the biggest hands now image
> 
> Feet are ewww though.
> 
> 
> 
> Take a webcam picture then


Of exactly what end of my body?:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Must be hard going bowling:gasp:


They told me that I could wear my own shoes last time :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

_jake_ said:


> Wow, didn't know you can pyrograph leather, that's cool. Will have to tell my uncle.:no1:


haha, yeah, just stinks of burning flesh for a bit though


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> Of exactly what end of my body?:whistling2:





> _jake_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Size 11, thumb to pinky stretched 11"s:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lie without a picture to prove it :whistling2:
Click to expand...




_jake_ said:


> Must be hard going bowling:gasp:


I've never been bowling  I have no life.


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> You need to measure your hands, I want to find out who has the biggest hands now image
> 
> Feet are ewww though.
> 
> 
> 
> Take a webcam picture then


I will measure my hands when I get in bed :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> I've never been bowling  I have no life.


i'll take you :whistling2:

i'm actually amazing


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I will measure my hands when I get in bed :Na_Na_Na_Na:


does that mean what i think it means ?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i'll take you :whistling2:
> 
> i'm actually amazing


You never offered to take me :gasp:


----------



## _jake_

spinnin_tom said:


> i'll take you :whistling2:
> 
> i'm actually amazing


I'll take you anywhere.:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> does that mean what i think it means ?


No :lol2: I actually meant when I get into my bedroom :lol2:
Just poorly worded


----------



## _jake_

snowgoose said:


> haha, yeah, just stinks of burning flesh for a bit though


Haha nasty! I want to create a really good picture, like of a car or animal or something! Guess I'll need to get practicing.


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> No :lol2: I actually meant when I get into my bedroom :lol2:
> Just poorly worded


oh, i thought you meant you were gonna use something else to gauge it.
never mind 

your feet are too big for bowling, so i never asked.


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> oh, i thought you meant you were gonna use something else to gauge it.
> never mind
> 
> your feet are too big for bowling, so i never asked.



But If I try really hard I can maybe put some shoes on?


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> But If I try really hard I can maybe put some shoes on?



That actually made me go "awwww" :blush::blush:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> That actually made me go "awwww" :blush::blush:


Such a girl.


----------



## snowgoose

_jake_ said:


> Haha nasty! I want to create a really good picture, like of a car or animal or something! Guess I'll need to get practicing.


what kind of picture? lol

I'm crap at shading at the mo and need practise on that, but think sometimes outlines are all that's needed.

I have a few bits on my blog but haven't updated in a while. Pyrophernalia

I also enjoy just leatherworking, and made myself a hat :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

_jake_ said:


> Such a girl.


go figure


----------



## Colosseum

So how are all my old Spider mates then?


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> Such a girl.


You are as well, cutie! :flrt:


----------



## AilsaM

snowgoose said:


> what kind of picture? lol
> 
> I'm crap at shading at the mo and need practise on that, but think sometimes outlines are all that's needed.
> 
> I have a few bits on my blog but haven't updated in a while. Pyrophernalia
> 
> I also enjoy just leatherworking, and made myself a hat :lol2:
> 
> image


 
Oh liking the hat :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

AilsaM said:


> Oh liking the hat :2thumb:


thanks, only took about 30 hours in total :lol2:

Never doing another in my life.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> So how are all my old Spider mates then?


i'm good thanks 



Charleyfarl said:


> You are as well, cutie! :flrt:


haha,


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> That actually made me go "awwww" :blush::blush:


Wanna give me a hug? :whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> So how are all my old Spider mates then?


Hi there :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Wanna give me a hug? :whistling2:


my hands aren't as big and as rough as callums, i'll be a better hugger


----------



## _jake_

snowgoose said:


> what kind of picture? lol
> 
> I'm crap at shading at the mo and need practise on that, but think sometimes outlines are all that's needed.
> 
> I have a few bits on my blog but haven't updated in a while. Pyrophernalia
> 
> I also enjoy just leatherworking, and made myself a hat :lol2:
> 
> image


That's awesome! Just like on a thin bit of MDF or something like that, use shading and stuff. :lol2: Yeah, I'm not good at the whole wood thing.



Charleyfarl said:


> You are as well, cutie! :flrt:


Only on Mondays, then the heels come out: victory:


----------



## geckodelta

Colosseum said:


> So how are all my old Spider mates then?


Im good thanks  How have you been mate?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> my hands aren't as big and as rough as callums, i'll be a better hugger


Didn't you comment on how soft my hands were? :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

I am all good thanks


----------



## geckodelta

Colosseum said:


> I am all good thanks


Good to hear


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Didn't you comment on how soft my hand were? :lol2:


You worry me... first Jake and now Tom!


:lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Charleyfarl said:


> You worry me... first Jake and now Tom!
> 
> 
> :lol2:


you should have been worried the first time one of these pubescent's started talking to you


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> You worry me... first Jake and now Tom!
> 
> 
> :lol2:


i didn't say about soft hands, i said big.
BIG


----------



## _jake_

His hands have gotten around quite a bit :lol:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> You worry me... first Jake and now Tom!
> 
> 
> :lol2:


yeah but I've met tom a couple of times in real life and Im pretty sure he said my hands were soft :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> yeah but I've met tom a couple of times in real life and Im pretty sure he said my hands were soft :lol2:


i don't remember that, but knowing me...


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> you should have been worried the first time one of these pubescent's started talking to you


I thought you loved me :whip:


spinnin_tom said:


> i didn't say about soft hands, i said big.
> BIG


And soft! after we came out of the coin shop!



_jake_ said:


> His hands have gotten around quite a bit :lol:


Im A NUN!


----------



## Charleyfarl

snowgoose said:


> you should have been worried the first time one of these pubescent's started talking to you


They are all quite cute really :flrt::lol2:



_jake_ said:


> His hands have gotten around quite a bit :lol:


Bet yours have too


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> And soft! after we came out of the coin shop!



possibly.


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> possibly.


Knew it :flrt:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> And soft! after we came out of the coin shop!


Did you two go round holding hands? :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

bbc3- family guy it's a trap is on


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> Did you two go round holding hands? :flrt:


you crazy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Did you two go round holding hands? :flrt:


Maybe :whistling2:


spinnin_tom said:


> bbc3- family guy it's a trap is on


Its the only star wars I will watch :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> you crazy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh crap were we not supposed to tell anyone? :blush:


----------



## _jake_

Its okay, I'm playing break up music. You two carry on, I'll just hide in the corner, crying to Snow patrol.


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Its okay, I'm playing break up music. You two carry on, I'll just hide in the corner, crying to Snow patrol.


Chasing Cars...


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> They are all quite cute really :flrt::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet yours have too imageimage


Just to clarify my fingers haven't gotten around...


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Chasing Cars...


Please marry me?:flrt: We'd be perfect together, apart from the whole outie + outie and not outie + innie thing....:lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> Its okay, I'm playing break up music. You two carry on, I'll just hide in the corner, crying to Snow patrol.


Awwww :flrt:

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Please marry me?:flrt: We'd be perfect together, apart from the whole outie + outie and not outie + innie thing....:lol2:


Sure :flrt:

I have an innie bellybutton...


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Sure :flrt:
> 
> I have an innie bellybutton...


Solution!:gasp::no1:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Solution!:gasp::no1:


:lol2: :flrt:


----------



## Charleyfarl

I best leave you guys to your bromances :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Haha! Bromances are the best! I inspire to be JD!


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Haha! Bromances are the best! I inspire to be JD!


No, Im JD!


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> No, Im JD!


Okay, he's the most feminine!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> They are all quite cute really :flrt::lol2:



:blush:


----------



## AilsaM

So bored here :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> So bored here :lol2:


you've got that right.
i might go and play playstation for a while


----------



## _jake_

Just get some Coldplay on and chill like me! I have the recliner setting on the desk chair and everything!


----------



## AilsaM

_jake_ said:


> Just get some Coldplay on and chill like me! I have the recliner setting on the desk chair and everything!


Hmm not listened to Coldplay in ages :lol2:


----------



## kris74

_jake_ said:


> Just get some Coldplay on and chill like me! I have the recliner setting on the desk chair and everything!


Coldplay haha, they're pretty gash at the best of times man... A bit of Alice in Chains will do you right, a bit of Younger Brother will do you even better if you want chilled. Go on you tube and hit up OTT or Children of Dub. In fact here.....

Ott - Blumenkraft - Smoked Glass & Crome - YouTube

Psy-dub FTW



Ribbon on a Branch - YouTube

Worth a listen if only to see how good that lass is with her hoola hoop...


----------



## AilsaM

Quite like Alice in Chains though never listened to those others :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

I'm more of a Kings of Leon, the Fray, Snow Patrol, Ed Sheeran kinda guy! Thanks though


----------



## kris74

_jake_ said:


> I'm more of a Kings of Leon, the Fray, Snow Patrol, Ed Sheeran kinda guy! Thanks though


Ah, Younger Brother are fantastic. Shpongle are even better. I love Psy-trance and dubs. Love rock as well. Tool are up there in my Hall of Greats....


----------



## spinnin_tom

i'm listening to people playing the koto :L
i started looking at it about a month ago, it's dead good


----------



## AilsaM

_jake_ said:


> I'm more of a Kings of Leon, the Fray, Snow Patrol


Oh same taste we have in music Jake


----------



## geckodelta

Im listening to TMB so I win...


----------



## _jake_

AilsaM said:


> Oh same taste we have in music Jake


Please don't start!:lol2: I'm literally exactly the same, everything, to Callum and I'm really starting to wonder if one of our dad's had an affair:lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Im listening to TMB so I win...


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Please don't start!:lol2: I'm literally exactly the same, everything, to Callum and I'm really starting to wonder if one of our dad's had an affair:lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


If you know who they are I will love you forever :notworthy:


----------



## AilsaM

_jake_ said:


> Please don't start!:lol2: I'm literally exactly the same, everything, to Callum and I'm really starting to wonder if one of our dad's had an affair:lol2:


 :lol2::lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> If you know who they are I will love you forever :notworthy:


Nop don't know who they are, can you still love me forever though :whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Bored.


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> Im listening to TMB so I win...


you can't listen to comedy music when everyone else is listening to normal music :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Nop don't know who they are, can you still love me forever though :whistling2:


Nope :whistling2:



Charleyfarl said:


> Bored.


harsh 



snowgoose said:


> you can't listen to comedy music when everyone else is listening to normal music :lol2:


I love you so much!


----------



## Charleyfarl

snowgoose said:


> you can't listen to comedy music when everyone else is listening to normal music :lol2:


He isn't normal though! :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> Nope :whistling2:
> 
> 
> harsh
> 
> 
> 
> I love you so much!


Well, sadly I don't love you :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Charleyfarl said:


> He isn't normal though! :whistling2:


I think we all know that by now


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Nope :whistling2:


Awwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> He isn't normal though! :whistling2:


I am normal :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwww


Maybe one day


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Maybe one day


:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

I was just about to post something, then forgot, so I'm posting about forgetting my post, because I doubt my original post would of been about forgetting to post.


----------



## geckodelta

Rawr?


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Rawr?


You're a dinosaur?


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> You're a dinosaur?


It means I love you in dinosaur :flrt:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> It means I love you in dinosaur :flrt:


Who was you saying that to then? Jake or Tom?:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Who was you saying that to then? Jake or Tom?:lol2:


All of the above.. and you :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

meow !


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> All of the above.. and you :whistling2:


Such a player :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> meow !


Hewwo!


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Such a player :whistling2:


:gasp: no!


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> It means I love you in dinosaur :flrt:


you so stole that from that girls username on here.:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> you so stole that from that girls username on here.:lol2:


what girls username? :lol2: my girlfriend used to say it :whip:


----------



## _jake_

There's a girl with the username rawrisdinosaurforIloveyou :lol:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> There's a girl with the username rawrisdinosaurforIloveyou :lol:


:gasp:


----------



## Charleyfarl

So there is Reptile Forums - View Profile: RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> So there is Reptile Forums - View Profile: RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


I love you too :2thumb:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> I love you too :2thumb:


rabid squirrel :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> rabid squirrel :flrt:



Sugar plum fairy :flrt:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Sugar plum fairy :flrt:


I'm broken  I cannot fly


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> I'm broken  I cannot fly


with a cute laugh :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> with a cute laugh :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Is it still THAT small? :whistling2::flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Is it still THAT small? :whistling2::flrt:


You would know :whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> You would know :whistling2:


I would because you're a bit special :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> I would because you're a bit special :flrt:


Im gonna take that as a compliment


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Im gonna take that as a compliment


Best do, don't want to teach you another lesson :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Best do, don't want to teach you another lesson :whistling2::lol2:


:whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> :whistling2:


:flrt::flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

:mf_dribble:



Charleyfarl said:


> :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> :mf_dribble:


:blush:


----------



## geckodelta

I luffs you! :flrt:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> I luffs you! :flrt:


I luffs you too! :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> I luffs you too! :flrt:


<3


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> <3


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> image:flrt:image:flrt:image


Im gonna hug shake you sooo hard :whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Im gonna hug shake you sooo hard :whistling2:


Is that what its called? :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Is that what its called? :whistling2:


Something like that :whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Something like that :whistling2:


 :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> :flrt:


anyone would think we've been talking all night :whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> anyone would think we've been talking all night :whistling2:


Well I wouldn't call it talking :whistling2::flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Well I wouldn't call it talking :whistling2::flrt:


Its my special word :whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Its my special word :whistling2:


You are amazingly special <3:flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> You are amazingly special <3:flrt:


Your gorgeous <3


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Your gorgeous <3


You are and so is your voice :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> You are and so is your voice :flrt:


Bur you so much better, with your cute farmer voice :flrt: :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Bur you so much better, with your cute farmer voice :flrt: :lol2:


I don't have a farmer voice


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> I don't have a farmer voice


a sexy farmer voice? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> a sexy farmer voice? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Nooooooo, you meanie

I liked you too....


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Nooooooo, you meanie
> 
> I liked you too....


Rawr?


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Rawr?


Sexy beast :flrt::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Sexy beast :flrt::lol2:


:lol2: :blush: I wuvs you


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: :blush: I wuvs you


Awww, wuvs you too :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Awww, wuvs you too :flrt:


You've kept me up all night :whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> You've kept me up all night :whistling2:


You didn't complain


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> You didn't complain


Who would? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Who would? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Everyone else? they are all asleep  :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Everyone else? they are all asleep  :lol2:


hahaha no one would :mf_dribble:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> hahaha no one would :mf_dribble:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> :lol2::lol2:


can't wait for BTS :whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> can't wait for BTS :whistling2:


Same because you owe me :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Same because you owe me :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Run and hug? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Run and hug? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


meh, if we must :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> meh, if we must :flrt:


:gasp: don't have too


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: don't have too


but... but... but...


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> but... but... but...


But...


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> But...


6 pages :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> 6 pages :gasp:


because your awesome :flrt:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> because your awesome :flrt:


You are :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> You are :flrt:


me love you longtime?


----------



## geckodelta

Bloody hell im tired :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Bloody hell im tired :lol2:



i should have gone to bed earlier.
i was playing ps3, and i think well i'll just play 2 more games.. they lasted an hour and a half each and it was 4 before i was in bed


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Bloody hell im tired :lol2:


4hours sleep may have something to do with that...:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i should have gone to bed earlier.
> i was playing ps3, and i think well i'll just play 2 more games.. they lasted an hour and a half each and it was 4 before i was in bed


You should have commented on here then! me and charley were alone :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> 4hours sleep may have something to do with that...:lol2:



not good :whip: my eye is crying  :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> not good :whip: my eye is crying  :lol2:


X = 0


X = amount of crap I give.

Maths is fun!


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> X = 0
> 
> 
> X = amount of crap I give.
> 
> Maths is fun!


Yay! I actually get that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Yay! I actually get that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You could be an engineer yet!


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> You could be an engineer yet!


Yay :flrt:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Yay :flrt:


So, what's everyone's plans for today?


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> So, what's everyone's plans for today?


Sitting in a corner feeling sorry for myself :Na_Na_Na_Na: you? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

making vivs today


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Sitting in a corner feeling sorry for myself :Na_Na_Na_Na: you? :lol2:


Random crap. Haircut, food shopping, washing etc etc.

Yay.


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> making vivs today


good luck :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Random crap. Haircut, food shopping, washing etc etc.
> 
> Yay.


sounds fun :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Somebody say something  Im bored :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Something :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> Something :whistling2:


haha. beat me to it 

Callum smells


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Something :whistling2:


Oh funny :Na_Na_Na_Na:


spinnin_tom said:


> haha. beat me to it
> 
> Callum smells


----------



## Charleyfarl

spinnin_tom said:


> haha. beat me to it
> 
> Callum smells damn sexy


At least finish typing before you post :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


>


i didn't say you smell _bad_ :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> At least finish typing before you post :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:blush:


spinnin_tom said:


> i didn't say you smell _bad_ :flrt:


:lol2: :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> At least finish typing before you post :Na_Na_Na_Na:


how can you smell sexy ? :L


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> how can you smell sexy ? :L


Trust me, its possible. 

:whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

I'm watching antz :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> I'm watching antz :flrt:


I love that film :Na_Na_Na_Na: Im gonna watch it online! or the ant bully :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

march of the penguins.. now that's a good film.

and titanic. i want to go and see it, but i don't want to go with my mum and if i ask my (male) friends, they'll think i've turned


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> march of the penguins.. now that's a good film.
> 
> and titanic. i want to go and see it, but i don't want to go with my mum and if i ask my (male) friends, they'll think i've turned


Titanic used to be my favourite film.. take anic off :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Oh my god somebody say something :whip: Im so bloody bored.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

No....


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> No....


Im so bored its unreal :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Im so bored its unreal :lol2:


I'm sat very quietly watching my Malagasy roam around. He is still pretty young so gets easily spooked. I don't see him much but when I do it's like seeing one in the wild....


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> I'm sat very quietly watching my Malagasy roam around. He is still pretty young so gets easily spooked. I don't see him much but when I do it's like seeing one in the wild....


Your what what? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

VINEGAROOOOOON !!!




























and Carl, my Hypo (maybe miami ) motley corn


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> VINEGAROOOOOON !!!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> and Carl, my Hypo (maybe miami ) motley corn
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


good to see it hasn't escaped again :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> good to see it hasn't escaped again :lol2:


he almost did.
i put him down, walked off, then remembered what happened lol


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> he almost did.
> i put him down, walked off, then remembered what happened lol


:lol2: he's just pretending to be slow! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: he's just pretending to be slow! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i gave him red runner. he's fast when he wants to be


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Your what what? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


Ahh hognose! :flrt:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Ahh hognose! :flrt:


Yup! Getting awesome now. The chequering on his back is now pretty much gone and is a pure black. 

Such cool snakes.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


that's a hognose ?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> that's a hognose ?


Of the giant malagasy variety yes.....

Will grow to 6ft of pure awesome.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yup! Getting awesome now. The chequering on his back is now pretty much gone and is a pure black.
> 
> Such cool snakes.


Thats awesome! hes so pretty!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Thats awesome! hes so pretty!


Yup, still a freakin mental case though. They have insane jaw strength. 

Should calm down as he gets older though. Not even a year old yet and is 2ft ish long!


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yup, still a freakin mental case though. They have insane jaw strength.
> 
> Should calm down as he gets older though. Not even a year old yet and is 2ft ish long!


these rear fanged? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> these rear fanged? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i would think so


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> these rear fanged? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yup, though they seem to rely more on the mechanical strength of their jaw then any venom.

The last time I took a significant bite he was 5 months old and managed to bruise 3 of my knuckles quite badly for about a week. They have big mouths and aren't afraid to use them! venom is nearly non existent, though I have gotten a cracking headache after taking a bite. Happened more times then it could be a coincidence. 

I don't handle more then I need to - if he calms down he calms down. If he doesn't.... Oh well.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yup, though they seem to rely more on the mechanical strength of their jaw then any venom.
> 
> The last time I took a significant bite he was 5 months old and managed to bruise 3 of my knuckles quite badly for about a week. They have big mouths and aren't afraid to use them! venom is nearly non existent, though I have gotten a cracking headache after taking a bite. Happened more times then it could be a coincidence.
> 
> I don't handle more then I need to - if he calms down he calms down. If he doesn't.... Oh well.


thats interesting! don't see many about, sounds painful!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> thats interesting! don't see many about, sounds painful!


It ached like a mother :censor: for three of those days. I have a pic of the bite he gave me when I went to collect him from the breeder. He was 3 weeks old at the time. 

They aren't common, and tbh I don't know why. They are pretty cool snakes.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> It ached like a mother :censor: for three of those days. I have a pic of the bite he gave me when I went to collect him from the breeder. He was 3 weeks old at the time.
> 
> They aren't common, and tbh I don't know why. They are pretty cool snakes.


yeah! I wouldn't mind one!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> yeah! I wouldn't mind one!


Bite from one at 3 weeks old:










Managed to wrap his mouth around the thickest part of my hand and chomp me good. Bled for a while so I imagine there is an anti coagulant in there somewhere. I don't have small hands either.

You can get hold of them. A few are bred every year. Have cash though. Mine cost £250. That's a pretty reasonable price.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Bite from one at 3 weeks old:
> 
> image
> 
> Managed to wrap his mouth around the thickest part of my hand and chomp me good. Bled for a while so I imagine there is an anti coagulant in there somewhere. I don't have small hands either.
> 
> You can get hold of them. A few are bred every year. Have cash though. Mine cost £250. That's a pretty reasonable price.


Bloody hell! thats a big mouth for a snake thats 3 weeks old! they got a retic complex? :lol2:

Thats a fair amount of money but that seems pretty reasonable for such an interesting snake..


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Bloody hell! thats a big mouth for a snake thats 3 weeks old! they got a retic complex? :lol2:
> 
> Thats a fair amount of money but that seems pretty reasonable for such an interesting snake..


Haha! I guess so! I was pretty impressed tbh. 

Thats what I thought, adults LTC or WC are about 300. So reasonable enough.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Haha! I guess so! I was pretty impressed tbh.
> 
> Thats what I thought, adults LTC or WC are about 300. So reasonable enough.


Yeah thats good, so was your CB or CF?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Yeah thats good, so was your CB or CF?


1st generation CB....


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> 1st generation CB....


Awesome :flrt:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Awesome :flrt:


Awesome indeed! I can't wait till he is all grown up!


----------



## shellshock187

Lord Vetinari said:


> Awesome indeed! I can't wait till he is all grown up!


 
Hey sorry to jump in chaps,,,um mr L Vetinari i cant quite see, but is that a korean bow in your picture


----------



## Lord Vetinari

shellshock187 said:


> Hey sorry to jump in chaps,,,um mr L Vetinari i cant quite see, but is that a korean bow in your picture


It is a Hungarian horse bow.... But yeah, pretty much the same thing. : victory:


----------



## shellshock187

Lord Vetinari said:


> It is a Hungarian horse bow.... But yeah, pretty much the same thing. : victory:


Epic thought it might be one or the other, awesome bows, is it a grozer? i shoot longbows and warbows always fancied one of those horse bows


----------



## Lord Vetinari

shellshock187 said:


> Epic thought it might be one or the other, awesome bows, is it a grozer? i shoot longbows and warbows always fancied one of those horse bows


Yup! Grozer 42# @28. stacks out at dead on 31". 

I was going to get a thumb ring made and have a crack at shooting using one. Because GNAS blow and don't have a horse bow class I have always shot for enjoyment. I like longbows, shot a few - but they aren't really my bag. The horse bows are pretty cool. Great fun to shoot! 

I haven't shot this year yet, life has kinda got in the way.


----------



## shellshock187

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yup! Grozer 42# @28. stacks out at dead on 31". .


Grozer produce beautiful bows, Defoe got to get one in the future, i think they give a great shooting feel so smooth to draw..and great that they go that little bit further on the draw for the added security!



Lord Vetinari said:


> I was going to get a thumb ring made and have a crack at shooting using one. Because GNAS blow and don't have a horse bow class I have always shot for enjoyment. I like longbows, shot a few - but they aren't really my bag. The horse bows are pretty cool. Great fun to shoot!
> 
> I haven't shot this year yet, life has kinda got in the way.


i know some that shoot with thumb rings and they love it, they are quite simple to make to, "GNAS blow" lol...they are a nightmare for regs aren't they...i find shooting for fun more pleasurable anyway....yer n longbows are kool if its ya bag, have some flat bows and mollies also, all made by my own umm not so good hand lol, thats it for me i make um then really enjoy shooting um...and i know what ya mean i haven't been out either this year looking forward to getting the yew out soon though!!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

shellshock187 said:


> Grozer produce beautiful bows, Defoe got to get one in the future, i think they give a great shooting feel so smooth to draw..and great that they go that little bit further on the draw for the added security!
> 
> 
> 
> i know some that shoot with thumb rings and they love it, they are quite simple to make to, "GNAS blow" lol...they are a nightmare for regs aren't they...i find shooting for fun more pleasurable anyway....yer n longbows are kool if its ya bag, have some flat bows and mollies also, all made by my own umm not so good hand lol, thats it for me i make um then really enjoy shooting um...and i know what ya mean i haven't been out either this year looking forward to getting the yew out soon though!!


Do it! For the price they are awesome. Really really smooth. 

Every time I have rib eye steak I eye up the bone... :lol2: I enjoy shooting for pleasure as well. Unfortunately the club I did belong to wasn't big on the "shooting for fun" thing bar one or two. Always got pressure to actually compete, can't be assed though. I could shoot field, they have a trad horse bow class - but that turns each shoot into an all day mission instead of a couple of hours at a field. Time is precious enough as it is.

I still have loads of arrows to re-fletch and generally mend after last season. Ugh, not looking forward to that. 

Having said all that I do enjoy it! Was shooting pretty well out to 80yds at the end of last year. Should crack on for the 100 this year really....


----------



## kris74

geckodelta said:


> Oh my god somebody say something :whip: Im so bloody bored.


I've done 3 hours of Okuden iaido today.... Lots and lots of sword work and it was great. Take up a sword art and buy a sword and lots of black clothing, you won't be so bored on bank holidays


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> I've done 3 hours of Okuden iaido today.... Lots and lots of sword work and it was great. Take up a sword art and buy a sword and lots of black clothing, you won't be so bored on bank holidays


That sounds awesome, is your back feeling better now?


----------



## spinnin_tom

aye aye aye
it's a horrible day


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> aye aye aye
> it's a horrible day


What happened ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> What happened ?


haha, no i mean the weather.
rain and clouds and it's cold :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> haha, no i mean the weather.
> rain and clouds and it's cold :lol2:


Perfect outdoors weather! 

Everyday is what you make it.....


----------



## MaskFac3

I got stuck in a tree  I also forgot to go for my 5k cos I'm watching don't be afraid of the dark


----------



## kris74

geckodelta said:


> That sounds awesome, is your back feeling better now?


Aye. Not needed pain killers for almost 3 weeks now I think. Still get pain but not enough to stop me training. Still can't lift anything much heavier than a sword if it needs holding out in front of me but that's ok, as long as I can still swing my katana I'll be a happy man..


----------



## Colosseum

Hello


----------



## shellshock187

kris74 said:


> Aye. Not needed pain killers for almost 3 weeks now I think. Still get pain but not enough to stop me training. Still can't lift anything much heavier than a sword if it needs holding out in front of me but that's ok, as long as I can still swing my katana I'll be a happy man..


How long ya been swinging the katana for dude


----------



## spinnin_tom

trolling through youtube, i found this girl. it's nothing like the music i listen to, but i love it  

lindseystomp - YouTube


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> trolling through youtube, i found this girl. it's nothing like the music i listen to, but i love it
> 
> lindseystomp - YouTube


Skyrim :flrt:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Cheeseypuffs


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Cheeseypuffs


:lol2:

I still don't know what thats means :whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I still don't know what thats means :whistling2:


Its your nickname :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Its your nickname :flrt:


yay :blush: sugar plum fairy :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

what's my nickname ?

and anybody how has snakes, do me a favour and note down which direction the snake coils when it eats, over the course of 10 ish feeds. i'm figuring something out lol


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> what's my nickname ?
> 
> and anybody how has snakes, do me a favour and note down which direction the snake coils when it eats, over the course of 10 ish feeds. i'm figuring something out lol


If they prefer clockwise? and I will :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Your nickname is errm I dunno :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

spinnin_tom said:


> what's my nickname ?


Spud-dud


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> If they prefer clockwise? and I will :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Your nickname is errm I dunno :lol2:


no, just to see which side snakes favour 



Charleyfarl said:


> Spud-dud


um, okay :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> no, just to see which side snakes favour
> 
> 
> 
> um, okay :2thumb:


ok Spud-dud :whistling2:


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> Hello


Alright Olé how's it going dude?



shellshock187 said:


> How long ya been swinging the katana for dude


I've been at it for 3 years on and off mate. Had a massive amount of time off due to money then a back injury, just when I was working towards my shodan. I should be nidan now but I'm currently ungraded or as good as ungraded (I have a nikyu). I grade in May for my 1st Kyu then I could do my Shodan in August but I'm going to wait until November and grade in Darlington as it's cheaper for me and I can just travel there from Newcastle and sleep in my own bed... Winner!


----------



## Charleyfarl

spinnin_tom said:


> no, just to see which side snakes favour
> 
> 
> 
> um, okay :2thumb:


Do you have dimples?


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Bur you so much better, with your cute farmer voice :flrt: :lol2:


Farmer voices FTW:whistling2:

Can't believe I just read those pages without puking:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Farmer voices FTW:whistling2:
> 
> Can't believe I just read those pages without puking:lol2:


yeah, farmer voices are pretty cool :Na_Na_Na_Na:

sorry :blush:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> Do you have dimples?


I have dimples!:no1:


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> I have dimples!:no1:


Yay! Missed you :flrt:

Do you have one or two dimples?


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> yeah, farmer voices are pretty cool :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> sorry :blush:


Haha, more south-western you go the more awesome it gets. Bristolian is a pretty decent farmer accent but go to Devon and its just plain awesomeness.

It's okay, i'll let you off. But whilst I was reading it, that S Club 7 song 'puppy love' came into my head:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Haha, more south-western you go the more awesome it gets. Bristolian is a pretty decent farmer accent but go to Devon and its just plain awesomeness.
> 
> It's okay, i'll let you off. But whilst I was reading it, that S Club 7 song 'puppy love' came into my head:lol2:


:blush: I like that song :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Charleyfarl said:


> Yay! Missed you :flrt:
> 
> Do you have one or two dimples?


I have two! Apparently I have a 'squeezable' smile!:no1:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> :blush: I like that song :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Only one someone is feeling in a certain way should such songs even be thougt about.... are you feeling in this way?:whistling2::flrt:


----------



## Charleyfarl

_jake_ said:


> I have two! Apparently I have a 'squeezable' smile!:no1:


Oh dear 

Only the cool people have one like Callum, its soooo cute! :flrt::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Oh dear
> 
> Only the cool people have one like Callum, its soooo cute! :flrt::lol2:


:lol2: *feels loved*


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> Do you have one or two dimples?


i only get one :L 

i think i have a problem :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Bah, two are so much better than one. Well, that's what Tulisa said


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Bah, two are so much better than one. Well, that's what Tulisa said


:lol2:


----------



## MaskFac3

kris74 said:


> Alright Olé how's it going dude?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been at it for 3 years on and off mate. Had a massive amount of time off due to money then a back injury, just when I was working towards my shodan. I should be nidan now but I'm currently ungraded or as good as ungraded (I have a nikyu). I grade in May for my 1st Kyu then I could do my Shodan in August but I'm going to wait until November and grade in Darlington as it's cheaper for me and I can just travel there from Newcastle and sleep in my own bed... Winner!


I'm doing my 1st kyu karate a week I Sunday lol then black in November :O


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> :lol2:


Just glad we turned the camera off before the other guy joined in.


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Just glad we turned the camera off before the other guy joined in.


Yeah, we would have been on the news though :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Yeah, we would have been on the news though :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## kris74

MaskFac3 said:


> I'm doing my 1st kyu karate a week I Sunday lol then black in November :O


Sweet. Hope you get it dude. I got to 1st kyu in Aikido and had to stop that altogether as work were frowning on it after all the time I had off because of my back. I'm actually worse now that I've stopped believe it or not! I love Aikido and I'll be back at it once I've had my operation, back to being slammed off the floor 64 times a night and having my joints twisted until I'm ready to beal like a girl :2thumb:


----------



## MaskFac3

kris74 said:


> Sweet. Hope you get it dude. I got to 1st kyu in Aikido and had to stop that altogether as work were frowning on it after all the time I had off because of my back. I'm actually worse now that I've stopped believe it or not! I love Aikido and I'll be back at it once I've had my operation, back to being slammed off the floor 64 times a night and having my joints twisted until I'm ready to beal like a girl :2thumb:


Sounds fun lol I get picked on cos I'm like a high enough belt to be sweeper and contacted by all the senseis and sempeis rofl so I come out on bruises but I love it and every session The gap and skill and strength level between me and the guys who are currently beating
Me closes and I think it would be fun for me a 13 year old to beat a 22 year old black up lol but obviously that's not what its about :whistling2:


----------



## shellshock187

kris74 said:


> Alright Olé how's it going dude?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been at it for 3 years on and off mate. Had a massive amount of time off due to money then a back injury, just when I was working towards my shodan. I should be nidan now but I'm currently ungraded or as good as ungraded (I have a nikyu). I grade in May for my 1st Kyu then I could do my Shodan in August but I'm going to wait until November and grade in Darlington as it's cheaper for me and I can just travel there from Newcastle and sleep in my own bed... Winner!


always wanted to practice iaido, did jujitsu for a few years a while back and used to fight full contact kickboxing and muay thai, harsh that lol loved it though, always loved the art of the sword its good to watch in practice, i like the whole zen aspect of it, kinda why i like archery, would luuuurve to practice kyudo, gonna get round to making my own yumi bow sometime.... kouun to ya fella wish you all the best with ya studies


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## spinnin_tom

has anybody on here seen a ufo ?


----------



## geckodelta

Rawr for you Charlotte :flrt:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Rawr for you Charlotte :flrt:


Rawr for you tooo :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Rawr for you tooo :flrt:


:flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

get a room


----------



## snasha_d

Well hello there people long time no see 

My lil A.versi died


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Well hello there people long time no see
> 
> My lil A.versi died


hey 

oh no 

by the way, i have a mollusc named shelley


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> hey
> 
> oh no
> 
> by the way, i have a mollusc named shelley


Hey Tom  How's you?

I know it's sad!! It just died  

Now I do like that name :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Hey Tom  How's you?
> 
> I know it's sad!! It just died
> 
> Now I do like that name :flrt:


i'm not bad, thanks 
i have to clean my room today, my mum think it's dirty 'cos there's 2 big incubators in the middle of the floor.

and i'm getting ANOTHER snake tomorrow lol.

you okay !?


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm not bad, thanks
> i have to clean my room today, my mum think it's dirty 'cos there's 2 big incubators in the middle of the floor.
> 
> and i'm getting ANOTHER snake tomorrow lol.
> 
> you okay !?


Thats good to hear 

My thinks my room is dirty as i have around 25 different species of animal in here :whip:

I'm good ta  Was a lil ill over the easter weekend tho :devil:


----------



## geckodelta

I have just woken up :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Oh and sorry about your sling shelley


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm not bad, thanks
> i have to clean my room today, my mum think it's dirty 'cos there's 2 big incubators in the middle of the floor.
> 
> and i'm getting ANOTHER snake tomorrow lol.
> 
> you okay !?


watch ya getting?

Has Biggys dendro killed him? He has been pretty quiet...


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I have just woken up :lol2:


You lazy lil :censor:

How are you Callum?! 


geckodelta said:


> Oh and sorry about your sling shelley


Thanx hun  bless lil Hannibal the versi!! It's going to a guy who sets things in resin so will live on


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I have just woken up :lol2:


lazy 



Lord Vetinari said:


> watch ya getting?
> 
> Has Biggys dendro killed him? He has been pretty quiet...


haha. that'd be funny

it's a chocolate cali king that tries to bite your face


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> lazy
> 
> 
> 
> haha. that'd be funny
> 
> it's a chocolate cali king that tries to bite your face


Nice. Not a huge fan of Cali Kings though. But I appreciate any snake that tries to take a chunk out of someone....


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> Nice. Not a huge fan of Cali Kings though. But I appreciate any snake that tries to take a chunk out of someone....


haha,. i've probably said about it so many times on here, i'm just well excited at the prospect of getting bit in the head :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> haha,. i've probably said about it so many times on here, i'm just well excited at the prospect of getting bit in the head :lol2:


All the B. Dendro's I have met have the same fascination for going for the face....


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> You lazy lil :censor:
> 
> How are you Callum?!
> 
> 
> Thanx hun  bless lil Hannibal the versi!! It's going to a guy who sets things in resin so will live on


Im not lazy I have an excuse :lol2:
Im good thanks  how about you? 


spinnin_tom said:


> haha,. i've probably said about it so many times on here, i'm just well excited at the prospect of getting bit in the head :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> All the B. Dendro's I have met have the same fascination for going for the face....


i think in a few years, when i've stopped growing i might get something like this, but i'd rather a H.gigas.

for now, my radiated rat and hopefully this king will be and are keeping me on my toes


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> i think in a few years, when i've stopped growing i might get something like this, but i'd rather a H.gigas.
> 
> for now, my radiated rat and hopefully this king will be and are keeping me on my toes


Oh hell yes! H.Gigas are pretty good. 

On my to get list are: 

Ceylon Python
Madagascarophis Colubrinus
Rhabdophis Subminiatus (DWA - and no way I will be getting one for a looooooong time)

I prefer the King Rats....


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> Oh hell yes! H.Gigas are pretty good.
> 
> On my to get list are:
> 
> Ceylon Python
> Madagascarophis Colubrinus
> Rhabdophis Subminiatus (DWA - and no way I will be getting one for a looooooong time)
> 
> I prefer the King Rats....



yeah, i've never actually seen a false water cobra, but they look nice in photos !

those pythons are a bit big lol

i didn't realise keelbacks were venomous :blush:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah, i've never actually seen a false water cobra, but they look nice in photos !
> 
> those pythons are a bit big lol
> 
> i didn't realise keelbacks were venomous :blush:


Really? Seriously - go see one in RL and ask to see them feed. They go utterly chicken oriental. 

Yup! Bootiful though! One of the few big snakes I would like to own. 

Only the Red necked ones are.... 

But the missus maybe moving over here soon, so I am currently stuck on my 3. Not sure how she would be with 10ft plus snake around the place. (The Ceylon is at the top of my list!) Hopefully my boa will be a big chap and it will be a case of "well its only a couple of feet bigger then him....and thats nothing"

Thats the plan anyway :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> Really? Seriously - go see one in RL and ask to see them feed. They go utterly chicken oriental.
> 
> Yup! Bootiful though! One of the few big snakes I would like to own.
> 
> Only the Red necked ones are....
> 
> But the missus maybe moving over here soon, so I am currently stuck on my 3. Not sure how she would be with 10ft plus snake around the place. (The Ceylon is at the top of my list!) Hopefully my boa will be a big chap and it will be a case of "well its only a couple of feet bigger then him....and thats nothing"
> 
> Thats the plan anyway :lol2:


what's rl ?!

oh, that's what lost me with the keelbacks D:

you should just buy a boa just to invite people over to see your massive snake


----------



## Charleyfarl

Hello


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> Hello


heeey Charley.

Wie gehts ?


----------



## Charleyfarl

.....


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> what's rl ?!
> 
> oh, that's what lost me with the keelbacks D:
> 
> you should just buy a boa just to invite people over to see your massive snake


Oh I already have the boa....


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Hello


Hello, I literally only woke up like half an hour ago :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> .....


how are you ?



Lord Vetinari said:


> Oh I already have the boa....


YAY !!!

and okay, i'll try and find somebody near me who's got one


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Hello, I literally only woke up like half an hour ago :lol2:














spinnin_tom said:


> how are you ?
> 
> 
> 
> YAY !!!
> 
> and okay, i'll try and find somebody near me who's got one


I know I posted something which was ment for another thread :lol2:

I'm alright s'pose, you?


----------



## spinnin_tom

I'm gooood thanks


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Im not lazy I have an excuse :lol2:
> Im good thanks  how about you?
> 
> 
> :lol2:


Whats the excuse then? 
I'm all good thanx hun  Enjoyed easter??


----------



## lucozade3000

Done! just rehoused a Viridasius!
It went incredibly well but still had to throw on a fresh pair of panties after it was all done.
One to go...
Just posted a fw pics ovit

-J


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Whats the excuse then?
> I'm all good thanx hun  Enjoyed easter??


I did enjoy easter  how about you? 

and errrm. I was awake till late :Na_Na_Na_Na:


lucozade3000 said:


> Done! just rehoused a Viridasius!
> It went incredibly well but still had to throw on a fresh pair of panties after it was all done.
> One to go...
> Just posted a fw pics ovit
> 
> -J


I have to rehouse mine.. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

my Ctenus must have molted.

there are fruit flies in his tub which he eats 

i might rehouse him next molt, but he's fine now


----------



## snasha_d

lucozade3000 said:


> Done! just rehoused a Viridasius!
> It went incredibly well but still had to throw on a fresh pair of panties after it was all done.
> One to go...
> Just posted a fw pics ovit
> 
> -J


congrats that all went well :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> I did enjoy easter  how about you?
> 
> and errrm. I was awake till late :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> I have to rehouse mine.. :lol2:


Aww callum im up late most nights due to the fact i cant sleep 

It was good ta


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> congrats that all went well :lol2:
> 
> 
> Aww callum im up late most nights due to the fact i cant sleep
> 
> It was good ta


Awwww  yeah, not good :Na_Na_Na_Na: and thats good to hear


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Awwww  yeah, not good :Na_Na_Na_Na: and thats good to hear


Why were you up so late then mr??


----------



## _jake_

Hello people I know and others I haven't met! :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom

_jake_ said:


> Hello people I know and others I haven't met! :lol:


harro  

do you know callum ?


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Why were you up so late then mr??


Just chatting to people :2thumb:


_jake_ said:


> Hello people I know and others I haven't met! :lol:


Hello 


spinnin_tom said:


> harro
> 
> do you know callum ?


Yes he knows me :whip:


----------



## snasha_d

_jake_ said:


> Hello people I know and others I haven't met! :lol:


HI :2thumb:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Just chatting to people :2thumb:
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> Yes he knows me :whip:


Hmm i see :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Hmm i see :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: what are you up to?


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: what are you up to?


 Hiding from my cousins, they are bugging me to see my creatures :devil:

Any ideas to scare them out my room??


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Hiding from my cousins, they are bugging me to see my creatures :devil:
> 
> Any ideas to scare them out my room??


you don't like showing off your animals ?
you're a funny one :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> you don't like showing off your animals ?
> you're a funny one :Na_Na_Na_Na:


No I do but not 20 times a day for the last 3 days answering the same questions and explaining why they are not able to touch any of them! they run off and sulk and then come back to ask again :devil:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Hiding from my cousins, they are bugging me to see my creatures :devil:
> 
> Any ideas to scare them out my room??


How old are they?


----------



## Charleyfarl

Hello again everyone


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> No I do but not 20 times a day for the last 3 days answering the same questions and explaining why they are not able to touch any of them! they run off and sulk and then come back to ask again :devil:


ah, that's why.




geckodelta said:


> How old are they?


25

Hi Charley  
want to come and see my snake ?


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> How old are they?


10, 12 + 14 

The eldest got the point yday! The other 2 still have not :devil:



spinnin_tom said:


> ah, that's why.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes thats why Tom!!!


----------



## geckodelta

Im bored..
Im also a Panda.


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> 10, 12 + 14
> 
> The eldest got the point yday! The other 2 still have not :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> spinnin_tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah, that's why.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes thats why Tom!!!
> 
> 
> 
> they are old enough to be told to :censor: off then :lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## DaveM

geckodelta said:


> image
> 
> Im bored..
> Im also a Panda.



That panda smoking a fattie? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

DaveM said:


> That panda smoking a fattie? :lol2:


yeah, Pandas are hardcore :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> they are old enough to be told to :censor: off then :lol2:


Hmmm They would start screaming to mum that I swore as they are "too young to listen to my foul mouth" God do I love living back at Mothers house :bash:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Hmmm They would start screaming to mum that I swore as they are "too young to listen to my foul mouth" God do I love living back at Mothers house :bash:


Kill them? :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Kill them? :lol2:


I may try this :whistling2: Any body have a python thats hungry??


----------



## geckodelta

Charlotte I missed the msn popping up so I didn't know  :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> I may try this :whistling2: Any body have a python thats hungry??


Just send them to jake :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Just send them to jake :whistling2:


Which jake?
Are there not a few on here?


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Which jake?
> Are there not a few on here?


Not snowgoose :Na_Na_Na_Na: other jake...


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Not snowgoose :Na_Na_Na_Na: other jake...


Ahh ok


----------



## _jake_

Wait, is this to do with me practicing to be a doctor, or are you saying that I like to eat children?


----------



## snasha_d

_jake_ said:


> Wait, is this to do with me practicing to be a doctor, or are you saying that I like to eat children?


tbh it dont matter which just take them away from here ARGH


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Wait, is this to do with me practicing to be a doctor, or are you saying that I like to eat children?


Both?


----------



## _jake_

Just call me the Pied Piper.


----------



## geckodelta

Im still bored  what can I do to keep myself entertained? :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Im still bored  what can I do to keep myself entertained? :lol2:


I think we both know what you seem to do when you're bored.


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Im still bored  what can I do to keep myself entertained? :lol2:





_jake_ said:


> I think we both know what you seem to do when you're bored.


dress up like a girl ?
i dress up like a girl sometimes. 

that might just be me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> dress up like a girl ?
> i dress up like a girl sometimes.
> 
> that might just be me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Did I show you the pictures? I can't remember :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

I can't say it was about dressing like a girl.


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Did I show you the pictures? I can't remember :lol2:





_jake_ said:


> I can't say it was about dressing like a girl.


well i would say what we are all thinking, but last time i mentioned it i got a week ban lol


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> well i would say what we are all thinking, but last time i mentioned it i got a week ban lol


No but I mean did I show you the pictures on my phone from that dare? I can't remember :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> No but I mean did I show you the pictures on my phone from that dare? I can't remember :Na_Na_Na_Na:


oh god you were serious.

no, you didn't.

i'm sure there's a photo of me in a dress somewhere :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> oh god you were serious.
> 
> no, you didn't.
> 
> i'm sure there's a photo of me in a dress somewhere :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I thought I did.. :lol2: the red riding hood one? I thought I showed you it in blue water


----------



## _jake_

Bit old for you two to be wearing your mothers clothes, isn't it?


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Bit old for you two to be wearing your mothers clothes, isn't it?


It was my girlfriends..


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> It was my girlfriends..


Even more worrying.


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> Even more worrying.


I will send you the pic later :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Um, not sure if I want to see it


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I thought I did.. :lol2: the red riding hood one? I thought I showed you it in blue water


put it on here


----------



## snasha_d

wow what i have missed :gasp:


----------



## Charleyfarl

snasha_d said:


> wow what i have missed :gasp:


I know :lol2: but sadly I'm not shocked


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> I know :lol2: but sadly I'm not socked


is socked similar to stoned ?
like getting socks thrown at you ? :L


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> put it on here


No :lol2:



snasha_d said:


> wow what i have missed :gasp:


I thought that I had shown tom a rather fetching picture of me in a very tight, short red riding hood outfit.. but I hadn't


----------



## snasha_d

Charleyfarl said:


> I know :lol2: but sadly I'm not shocked


Neither am I!! You cant be on here tbh 


geckodelta said:


> No :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that I had shown tom a rather fetching picture of me in a very tight, short red riding hood outfit.. but I hadn't


Ermm callum This does not suprise me atall :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Neither am I!! You cant be on here tbh
> 
> 
> Ermm callum This does not suprise me atall :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Doesn't surprise anyone :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Doesn't surprise anyone :lol2:


 Now this is true


----------



## AilsaM

Good evening lovely people :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Good evening lovely people :flrt:


hi : victory:


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> hi : victory:


How are you? : victory:


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> How are you? : victory:


Good ta you?


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Good ta you?


Aye am no bad thanks.


----------



## JustJack

I have 16 new additions  6 H.Gigas and 10 B.Albop and 17 more to come over the next 3 days..


----------



## AilsaM

Trootle said:


> I have 16 new additions  6 H.Gigas and 10 B.Albop and 17 more to come over the next 3 days..


Bloody hell Jack...........................16 new additions :gasp:


----------



## JustJack

AilsaM said:


> Bloody hell Jack...........................16 new additions :gasp:


Yup, only 5 of the 16 are actually for me :lol2

Then got loads more that actually are for me


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> I have 16 new additions  6 H.Gigas and 10 B.Albop and 17 more to come over the next 3 days..


:gasp: What else???


----------



## AilsaM

Trootle said:


> Yup, only 5 of the 16 are actually for me :lol2
> 
> Then got loads more that actually are for me


And there's me just getting 2 more spiders :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> :gasp: What else???


4 x G.Pulchripes
3 x P.camb
2 x P.irminia
1 x A.Genic
1 x H.Incei
2 x C.Fasciatum
1 x A.Versi
1 x P.Regalis
1 x B.Vagans
1 x T.Subcaeruleus
And 2 tri coloured scorps


----------



## JustJack

AilsaM said:


> And there's me just getting 2 more spiders :lol2:


Hehe


----------



## AilsaM

Trootle said:


> Hehe


Aye am quite excited about the ones I've picked


----------



## JustJack

AilsaM said:


> Aye am quite excited about the ones I've picked


You have some nice Ts  Any more in the pipeline?


----------



## AilsaM

Trootle said:


> You have some nice Ts  Any more in the pipeline?


Thank you, am getting a salmon pink juvi and then a giant white knee, couldn't decide between the 2 so am getting both


----------



## JustJack

AilsaM said:


> Thank you, am getting a salmon pink juvi and then a giant white knee, couldn't decide between the 2 so am getting both


Awesome, I have both sps


----------



## AilsaM

Trootle said:


> Awesome, I have both sps


You got pics?
Their big size they grow to and their colours is what I like about them


----------



## JustJack

AilsaM said:


> You got pics?
> Their big size they grow to and their colours is what I like about them


I have indeed, let me upload them to photo bucket and get them on (I have no laptop, so iPad takes a while).


----------



## JustJack

They are uploading! Here's a few:
G.Pulchra








A.Versi








A.Met








C.Fasciatum


----------



## snasha_d

Where are you getting them from ailsa?!


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> Where are you getting them from ailsa?!


Do you mean me? :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Trootle said:


> They are uploading! Here's a few:
> G.Pulchra
> image
> A.Versi
> image
> A.Met
> image
> C.Fasciatum
> image


Nice T's and really like the C.Fascatum :flrt:



snasha_d said:


> Where are you getting them from ailsa?!


TSS have salmon pink juvies 4-6cm in size


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> Do you mean me? :lol2:


Is it not ailsa whom is getting an L.Para and A.Genic?!


----------



## JustJack

AilsaM said:


> Nice T's and really like the C.Fascatum :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> TSS have salmon pink juvies 4-6cm in size


You should get one


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> Is it not ailsa whom is getting an L.Para and A.Genic?!


Oh sorry lol, they are pretty easy to get hold of :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Is it not ailsa whom is getting an L.Para and A.Genic?!


Yeah it is



Trootle said:


> You should get one


I am going to


----------



## MaskFac3

Does anyone remember the member who had the unknown pamphobeteus left on her daughter lol I saw the spider in practical reptile keeping


----------



## JustJack

AilsaM said:


> Yeah it is
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to


Awesome, got the T bug eh?


----------



## AilsaM

Trootle said:


> Awesome, got the T bug eh?


Just a little bit :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

AilsaM said:


> Just a little bit :lol2:


:lol2:

If you are ever looking for a T or wanna ask a Q shoot me a pm


----------



## AilsaM

Trootle said:


> :lol2:
> 
> If you are ever looking for a T or wanna ask a Q shoot me a pm


 
Thanks for that :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

AilsaM said:


> Thanks for that :2thumb:


S'ok


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> Oh sorry lol, they are pretty easy to get hold of :lol2:


I know they are  I don't want anymore paras or genics ATM
I may be getting a B.Emilia tomo


----------



## Jonb1982

evening


----------



## AilsaM

Jonb1982 said:


> evening


Evening


----------



## Jonb1982

AilsaM said:


> Evening


u ok?


----------



## AilsaM

Jonb1982 said:


> u ok?


Aye am no bad thanks, you?


----------



## Jonb1982

AilsaM said:


> Aye am no bad thanks, you?


yeah, im good, on way to bed now after watching lord of the rings!

laters


----------



## geckodelta

Hey people


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Hey people


Ello


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Ello


you alright mate?


----------



## spinnin_tom

i'm bringing home my new baby today :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm bringing home my new baby today :flrt:


haha your cali?


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> haha your cali?


correct : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> correct : victory:


Cool, hope you have fun dodging his face attacks lol


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> you alright mate?


Yeah, I'm good thanks mate, you?


----------



## DaveM

I really want some Australian barking/whistling spiders, can't find any though


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Cool, hope you have fun dodging his face attacks lol


i ain't dodging.
PAIN




DaveM said:


> I really want some Australian barking/whistling spiders, can't find any though



is that some weird hybrid ?


----------



## DaveM

spinnin_tom said:


> is that some weird hybrid ?


No :lol2: they make clicking/chirping/barking noises. And they're mental, pretty much :lol2:

Barking Spider - Invertebrates - Nature Notes - Alice Springs Desert Park


----------



## spinnin_tom

DaveM said:


> No :lol2: they make clicking/chirping/barking noises. And they're mental, pretty much :lol2:
> 
> Barking Spider - Invertebrates - Nature Notes - Alice Springs Desert Park



NICE ONE
they look mental :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Yeah, I'm good thanks mate, you?


Erm im not too bad, not too great though :lol2:


DaveM said:


> I really want some Australian barking/whistling spiders, can't find any though


selenocosmia sp?


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Erm im not too bad, not too great though :lol2:
> 
> 
> selenocosmia sp?


What's up??


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> What's up??


Nothing too much :lol2:

Im tempted to go into that youtube vlogger competition :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Nothing too much :lol2:
> 
> Im tempted to go into that youtube vlogger competition :lol2:


What's a YouTube vlogger comp? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> What's a YouTube vlogger comp? :lol2:


Its this competition where if you win you get loads of free shizz.. just just realised you need to already have 5000 subscribers though.. so you kinda already have to be a vlogger :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

Someone say something  I'm bored.. like really bored. I'm watching charlieissocoollike.. again.


----------



## JustJack

9 new Ts arrived this morning :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> 9 new Ts arrived this morning :flrt:


Getting a few now huh? 

You alright?


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Getting a few now huh?
> 
> You alright?


I have 55 or so Ts currently, 6 more to come :gasp: But 10 (5 gigas and 5 albops) are for a friend 

And I am alright thanks, you?


----------



## Charleyfarl

Trootle said:


> I have 55 or so Ts currently, 6 more to come :gasp: But 10 (5 gigas and 5 albops) are for a friend
> 
> And I am alright thanks, you?


You must be rich :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> I have 55 or so Ts currently, 6 more to come :gasp: But 10 (5 gigas and 5 albops) are for a friend
> 
> And I am alright thanks, you?


Cool  and yeah I'm not too bad, feeling a bit better now


----------



## fatbloke

Morning all


----------



## geckodelta

fatbloke said:


> Morning all


Morning mate


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Cool  and yeah I'm not too bad, feeling a bit better now


That's good


----------



## JustJack

Charleyfarl said:


> You must be rich :lol2:


Nope, all the ts I have got this week cost me a mere £30-£40?


----------



## fatbloke

geckodelta said:


> Morning mate


how's things dude


----------



## Charleyfarl

Trootle said:


> Nope, all the ts I have got this week cost me a mere £30-£40?


A mere £30-40?! thats a lot to me :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Charleyfarl said:


> A mere £30-40?! thats a lot to me :lol2:


Well yeah, I say mere but that's like a few months saving for me :lol2:

But I did sell a AF B.Vagans to fund a few new ones


----------



## geckodelta

fatbloke said:


> how's things dude


Good thanks  how about you? : victory:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> Someone say something  I'm bored.. like really bored. I'm watching charlieissocoollike.. again.


I've created a monster :gasp:


A pretty awesome one, though:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Hey guys


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> Hey guys


Hey


----------



## AilsaM

Hiya everyone, how are you all?


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> Hey


Hey jack dude


----------



## snasha_d

AilsaM said:


> Hiya everyone, how are you all?


Hey


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> Hey jack dude


How you doing?


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> How you doing?


Good ta you?! 

Question for you all

How does £45 sound for a 3-4 inch B.Emilia and 5-6 inch G.Pulchripes???


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> Good ta you?!
> 
> Question for you all
> 
> How does £45 sound for a 3-4 inch B.Emilia and 5-6 inch B.Pulchripes???


I'm good thanks 

That's bloody good, guessing you mean G.Pulchripes? And is it £45 for both?

And are they Unsexed, as they can be sexed at that size so best to ask and make sure the person isn't selling them as male


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> I'm good thanks
> 
> That's bloody good, guessing you mean G.Pulchripes? And is it £45 for both?
> 
> And are they Unsexed, as they can be sexed at that size so best to ask and make sure the person isn't selling them as male


Yes hahahah I have now changed it hahaha oh the joys of multitasking  

I'm gonna have a good old butchers at that tomo but I think unsexed! Just checking if people think price is good 

Yes that's for both


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> Yes hahahah I have now changed it hahaha oh the joys of multitasking
> 
> I'm gonna have a good old butchers at that tomo but I think unsexed! Just checking if people think price is good
> 
> Yes that's for both


Haha,

And where are they from btw? 

And that's pretty good then


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> Haha,
> 
> And where are they from btw?
> 
> And that's pretty good then


Someone I know  I can't tell my secrets of the deals I get :Na_Na_Na_Na:
People may start a bidding war hahahaha


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> Someone I know  I can't tell my secrets of the deals I get :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> People may start a bidding war hahahaha


Can't beat the deals I get 

And 50p, that should be enough? Hehe


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> Can't beat the deals I get
> 
> And 50p, that should be enough? Hehe


They're from one of the only other people I know in my area who keep tarantulas and reps


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> They're from one of the only other people I know in my area who keep tarantulas and reps


Ahh awesome


----------



## Lord Vetinari

How do people?


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> How do people?


Hey


----------



## spinnin_tom

hey everybody










i was expecting smaller, he's over 5 foot long


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> hey everybody
> 
> image
> 
> i was expecting smaller, he's over 5 foot long


He's quite purdy.....

I'm pretty bored....


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> hey everybody
> 
> image
> 
> i was expecting smaller, he's over 5 foot long


5 foot? :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> He's quite purdy.....
> 
> I'm pretty bored....


Im not :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> He's quite purdy.....
> 
> I'm pretty bored....


THANKS 
let's play a game?



geckodelta said:


> 5 foot? :gasp:


yeah. he's massive.
some strength too.

he sat around my neck for about 20 minutes because he didn't want to go home, i went a bit red :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> THANKS
> let's play a game?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah. he's massive.
> some strength too.
> 
> he sat around my neck for about 20 minutes because he didn't want to go home, i went a bit red :lol2:


I don't like games too much....


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> THANKS
> let's play a game?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah. he's massive.
> some strength too.
> 
> he sat around my neck for about 20 minutes because he didn't want to go home, i went a bit red :lol2:


haha awwww! I agree, lets play a game... 


Lord Vetinari said:


> I don't like games too much....


Games are fun :whip:


----------



## _jake_

geckodelta said:


> haha awwww! I agree, lets play a game...
> 
> 
> Games are fun :whip:


Don't think he's into those sorts of games:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

3 word story
i say 3 words then somebody carries on the story with another 3 words and so on.


I went to..


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> 3 word story
> i say 3 words then somebody carries on the story with another 3 words and so on.
> 
> 
> I went to..


the corner shop


----------



## geckodelta

and found a


----------



## spinnin_tom

hippo, who called


----------



## snasha_d

sponge bob and


----------



## _jake_

winnie the pooh


----------



## spinnin_tom

over, so that


----------



## snasha_d

they could do


----------



## spinnin_tom

horrible things to


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> over, so that


They could have


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> They could have


nasty, almost freaky


----------



## snasha_d

like the macerenna


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> nasty, almost freaky


very very rough


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> very very rough


ready salted crisps


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> ready salted crisps


and also some


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> and also some


steak, sausages and


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> steak, sausages and


athravan is female :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> athravan is female :gasp:


get with it.


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> get with it.


I didn't know
_________________________________________________________________

Love how all these replies are still 3 words :Na_Na_Na_Na: ignore this bit...


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I didn't know
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> Love how all these replies are still 3 words :Na_Na_Na_Na: ignore this bit...


i always knew

__________________________________________________________________

and i know, it's good stuff


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i always knew
> 
> __________________________________________________________________
> 
> and i know, it's good stuff


I never knew 

___________________________________________________________________

Smiley faces don't count right?


----------



## spinnin_tom

change the subject
__________________________________________________________________

They don't count :blush: :censor: :notworthy: :devil: :welcome: :gasp: :2thumb: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :mf_dribble: :whistling2: :no1: :lol2: :bash: :whip:


----------



## _jake_

gonorrhea is fun


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> change the subject
> __________________________________________________________________
> 
> They don't count :blush: :censor: :notworthy: :devil: :welcome: :gasp: :2thumb: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :mf_dribble: :whistling2: :no1: :lol2: :bash: :whip:


:lol2: I like boobies


----------



## spinnin_tom

jake is weird


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> jake is weird


I said boo..


----------



## spinnin_tom

here's a super attractive photo of me and Stripes.


----------



## Charleyfarl

Snake lighting is hard


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> here's a super attractive photo of me and Stripes.
> image


what is it with you and kings? they all seem to imitate and item of clothing? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> what is it with you and kings? they all seem to imitate and item of clothing? :lol2:


what do you mean they all imitate ? :L
would you rather me with no clothes, like that other photo
yes charley.. that happened :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> what do you mean they all imitate ? :L
> would you rather me with no clothes, like that other photo
> yes charley.. that happened :flrt:


an* with your other king pretending to be a belt and this one pretending to be a necklace :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> an* with your other king pretending to be a belt and this one pretending to be a necklace :Na_Na_Na_Na:



oh right. haha
i get it : victory:


----------



## Brandan Smith

How do!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shandy said:


> How do!


hi brandan.
i do good 
you okay /


----------



## Brandan Smith

not bad will be better in 10 days lol! good good.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shandy said:


> not bad will be better in 10 days lol! good good.


why's that?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> oh right. haha
> i get it : victory:


That took longer than it had too :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Shandy said:


> How do!


Hello!! Long time no speak


----------



## mcluskyisms

Shandy said:


> not bad will be better in 10 days lol! good good.


How come you're in the clink then Brandan?


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> How come you're in the clink then Brandan?


I thought he was in the army? :lol2:

Or is that what the clink is? cause clink sounds like prison :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith

im confused lol


----------



## mcluskyisms

Shandy said:


> im confused lol


Are you doing bird or serving for the forces? 

When you said you're getting out it sounds like your locked up on her majesties.


----------



## Brandan Smith

forces lol.


----------



## Brandan Smith

leave for good on 20th.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Shandy said:


> forces lol.


What did you join as?


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> Are you doing bird or serving for the forces?
> 
> When you said you're getting out it sounds like your locked up on her majesties.


Do you get computer access? 


Shandy said:


> forces lol.


Be good to have ya back mate : victory:


----------



## mcluskyisms

geckodelta said:


> Do you get computer access?


Aye, if you're a good lad. haha


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> Aye, if you're a good lad. haha


Speaking from experience? :whistling2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

geckodelta said:


> Speaking from experience? :whistling2:


Nah, one of my mates did a short spell once.


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> Nah, one of my mates did a short spell once.


Fair enough, my friend got put in just before christmas for a year.


----------



## spinnin_tom

i think if i don't get to what i want after college, army it is.
i think we should have to serve anyway, like how israel does it


----------



## Biggys

I'm bored so I thought I'd come on here and annoy you lot for a bit


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I'm bored so I thought I'd come on here and annoy you lot for a bit


How about buying lots of snickers and seeing how many you can eat in 10 minutes


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> How about buying lots of snickers and seeing how many you can eat in 10 minutes


That sounds like an Absolute plan :O


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> That sounds like an Absolute plan :O


I know it does!!! It's only coz Im thinking I may try this! I have approximately 15 upstairs and reckon I could eat 5 atleast!!! :no1:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> I know it does!!! It's only coz Im thinking I may try this! I have approximately 15 upstairs and reckon I could eat 5 atleast!!! :no1:


Nah!!!!

Snickers are immense I recon you could do all 15


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Nah!!!!
> 
> Snickers are immense I recon you could do all 15


All 15 hmm I shall try  

How are you anyways hun?


----------



## spinnin_tom

eat a whole toblerone in one bite and film it.

FUN


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> eat a whole toblerone in one bite and film it.
> 
> FUN


Ermmm no ta tom :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Ermmm no ta tom :Na_Na_Na_Na:


go on.
you'll only hurt your mouth a lot


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i think if i don't get to what i want after college, army it is.
> i think we should have to serve anyway, like how israel does it


I disagree :lol2:


Biggys said:


> I'm bored so I thought I'd come on here and annoy you lot for a bit


Thought you had died...


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> go on.
> you'll only hurt your mouth a lot


Why don't record yourself taking part in the cinnamon challenge ???


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Thought you had died...


Why ?


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> All 15 hmm I shall try
> 
> How are you anyways hun?


I'm great thank you!!!!

My bed is coming soon!!!!!!!!!

how are you ? :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I'm great thank you!!!!
> 
> My bed is coming soon!!!!!!!!!
> 
> how are you ? :flrt:


A new bed huh :gasp:

I'm good ta just taking the wife home hahahahaha


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> A new bed huh :gasp:
> 
> I'm good ta just taking the wife home hahahahaha


Yep!!!!!!!

tis a king size and should be comfy!!!!! 

Ahahahaah wife ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Why ?


You stopped being a post whore


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> You stopped being a post whore


For like a week......:lol2:

but I shall not be around as much tbh got better thing to focus my mind on


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> For like a week......:lol2:
> 
> but I shall not be around as much tbh got better thing to focus my mind on


Meh. better things...


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Meh. better things...


Well I do, like working and learning how to drive :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Well I do, like working and learning how to drive :lol2:


:whip:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Yep!!!!!!!
> 
> tis a king size and should be comfy!!!!!
> 
> Ahahahaah wife ?


Yeah my "wife" haha my best mate and her little one came over for dinner and my family think we're together as I spend so much time with her :lol2:

Ooohhhh that will be comfy!! I have a superking size bed now that is comfy!!!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Well I do, like working and learning how to drive :lol2:


Ah your not dead!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :whip:






snasha_d said:


> Yeah my "wife" haha my best mate and her little one came over dinner and my family think we're together as I spend so much time with her :lol2:
> 
> Ooohhhh that will be comfy!! I have a superking size bed now that is comfy!!!


Oh ahahahah :lol2:

Super King :O

I needs this bed 



Lord Vetinari said:


> Ah your not dead!


I am alive and kicking!

barely :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Oh ahahahah :lol2:
> 
> Super King :O
> 
> I needs this bed
> 
> 
> 
> I am alive and kicking!
> 
> barely :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


What is the plan ? :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> What is the plan ? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


:mf_dribble:


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


:gasp: :flrt:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: :flrt:


It's not you....:whip:
:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> It's not you....:whip:
> :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> image


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


That's so cute :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> image


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


You win


----------



## stutanya

ive lost my marbles


----------



## geckodelta

stutanya said:


> ive lost my marbles


You should fit in then :whistling2:

Hello :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## stutanya

im only here on thursdays ,the rest of the week im dot cotton


----------



## AilsaM

Howdy folks : victory:


----------



## stutanya

lifes like a budgie so cheap


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## Biggys

Today has been one massive :censor: up :lol:


----------



## geckodelta

stutanya said:


> lifes like a budgie so cheap


You confuse me :lol2:


Biggys said:


> Today has been one massive :censor: up :lol:
> 
> image


whats up duck?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> whats up duck?


Got into work, someone I work with called me a useless fat C:censor:T so I went skybound at him, then got a bollocking off the boss went to doctors about my eye, got sent to A&E then from A&E to a special eye hospital, where they dialted my eyes and done a small "op"

I look :censor:ing baked :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Got into work, someone I work with called me a useless fat C:censor:T so I went skybound at him, then got a bollocking off the boss went to doctors about my eye, got sent to A&E then from A&E to a special eye hospital, where they dialted my eyes and done a small "op"
> 
> I look :censor:ing baked :lol2:


sounds like an awesome day :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> sounds like an awesome day :whistling2:


 Oh and now youtube isn't working........:whip:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Biggys said:


> Got into work, someone I work with called me a useless fat C:censor:T so I went skybound at him, then got a bollocking off the boss went to doctors about my eye, got sent to A&E then from A&E to a special eye hospital, where they dialted my eyes and done a small "op"
> 
> I look :censor:ing baked :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Charleyfarl said:


> image


No hugs!!!

Hug callum he didn't get enough as a child :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Oh and now youtube isn't working........:whip:


awwwww 
:flrt: 


Biggys said:


> No hugs!!!
> 
> Hug callum he didn't get enough as a child :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


>


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> image


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> image


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> image


:lol2: thats what would happen to you if you tried to be as awesome as me...


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: thats what would happen to you if you tried to be as awesome as me...


I wouldn't have to try


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I wouldn't have to try


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> image


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> image


:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :lol2:


 Thought you would like that one :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Thought you would like that one :lol2:


Im gonna burn in hell :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Im gonna burn in hell :lol2:


 I shall see you there :lol2:

you don't even want to know the topic of conversation I had with my cousin the other night :gasp: :blush:


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## Biggys




----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I shall see you there :lol2:
> 
> you don't even want to know the topic of conversation I had with my cousin the other night :gasp: :blush:


I really do.. PM! :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom




----------



## Biggys

Tom smells


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Tom smells


of very nice things


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> of dog turd


Why so harsh on yourself ?


----------



## Biggys

=



I hate them for dialating my pupil :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> =
> 
> 
> 
> I hate them for dialating my pupil :lol2:


OH MY GOD
that's absolutely amazing


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> OH MY GOD
> that's absolutely amazing


No tom, not it's not I was walking through tescos getting stared at :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> No tom, not it's not I was walking through tescos getting stared at :lol2:


more than normal ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> more than normal ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yes :lol2:

and I get an awful lot of odd looks normally :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> =
> 
> 
> 
> I hate them for dialating my pupil :lol2:


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

I had to shorten that... it was originally at 37000 characters...


----------



## snasha_d

Hey my little lovelies :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

Hey Shelley 

And meet Sparky people


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Hey Shelley
> 
> And meet Sparky people
> image
> image


that looks weird.
what is it?


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> that looks weird.
> what is it?


Looks like a golden gecko to me


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Hey my little lovelies :flrt:


Hey :2thumb:


Trootle said:


> Hey Shelley
> 
> And meet Sparky people
> image
> image


Is that a tokay?


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> Looks like a golden gecko to me


Should have noticed the lack of bumps :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

according to what the file is called, it's a golden wonder gecko or something like that,
i wonder what flavour


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> that looks weird.
> what is it?


It's a golden gecko, got it off Harry 



snowgoose said:


> Looks like a golden gecko to me


Spot on :2thumb:



geckodelta said:


> Hey :2thumb:
> 
> Is that a tokay?


Tut tut :whip:



geckodelta said:


> Should have noticed the lack of bumps :lol2:


Yeah you should of :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> It's a golden gecko, got it off Harry
> 
> 
> Spot on :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Tut tut :whip:
> 
> 
> Yeah you should of :lol2:


Well there are loads of morphs out now! :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Well there are loads of morphs out now! :lol2:


Tut again :lol2:

It's not a morph :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Tut again :lol2:
> 
> It's not a morph :lol2:


I mean of tokays :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I mean of tokays :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hey jack, Tom and Callum


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Hey jack, Tom and Callum


You ok?


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> hey jack, tom and callum


hiiiiiiii


----------



## mcluskyisms

Click it, you know it makes sense.


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> Click it, you know it makes sense.


That's just noise :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Trootle said:


> That's just noise :lol2:


That sir, is the finest music this side of the moon. :hmm:


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> That sir, is the finest music this side of the moon. :hmm:


:hmm:

:lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms




----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


>


:bash:

That's what's going on in my head :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Trootle said:


> :bash:
> 
> That's what's going on in my head :lol2:


Lad, your ears are just "All wrong"... 

You not into that pop stuff are you??? 

:gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

According to the government there is 2 of me and according to my passport there are none of me :whip:


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> Lad, your ears are just "All wrong"...
> 
> You not into that pop stuff are you???
> 
> :gasp:


No that's just screaming :L

Depends, bit of John Legend and the script


----------



## Lord Vetinari

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## mcluskyisms

geckodelta said:


> According to the government there is 2 of me and according to my passport there are none of me :whip:


Time to renew... 



Trootle said:


> No that's just screaming :L
> 
> Depends, bit of John Legend and *the script*


That aint cool man, I feel for ya!


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> Time to renew...
> 
> 
> 
> That aint cool man, I feel for ya!


Hahaha havnt listened to the script in time, don't even own any of their songs :lol2:

Secretly your a Nicki Minaj fan Chris :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Trootle said:


> Nicki Minaj fan Chris :whistling2: :lol2:


*Who??? *


:gasp:


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> *Who??? *
> 
> 
> :gasp:











This is one of her songs..
You a stupid hoe, you a, you a stupid hoe [x3]
You a stupid hoe, (yeah) you a, you a stupid hoe
You a stupid hoe, you a, you a stupid hoe (stupid, stupid)
You a stupid hoe, you a, you a stupid hoe (you stupid, stupid)
You a stupid hoe, you a, you a stupid hoe (you stupid, stupid)
(stupid, stupid)
Look Bubbles, go back to your habitat,
MJ gone and I aint having that,
How you gon' be the stunt double to the ***** monkey,
Top of that I'm in the Phantom looking hella..

Modern music eh?


----------



## mcluskyisms

Trootle said:


> image
> This is one of her songs..
> You a stupid hoe, you a, you a stupid hoe [x3]
> You a stupid hoe, (yeah) you a, you a stupid hoe
> You a stupid hoe, you a, you a stupid hoe (stupid, stupid)
> You a stupid hoe, you a, you a stupid hoe (you stupid, stupid)
> You a stupid hoe, you a, you a stupid hoe (you stupid, stupid)
> (stupid, stupid)
> Look Bubbles, go back to your habitat,
> MJ gone and I aint having that,
> How you gon' be the stunt double to the ***** monkey,
> Top of that I'm in the Phantom looking hella..
> 
> Modern music eh?


Man, Id rather breathe sand.


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> Man, Id rather breathe sand.


Indeed.

On a T note had a few molts today and a P.Camb passed


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> Time to renew...
> 
> 
> 
> That aint cool man, I feel for ya!


They spelt my name wrong on my passport :lol2: only got it last year :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

No one likes my music.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Trootle said:


> Indeed.
> 
> On a T note had a few molts today and a P.Camb passed


Not good sir 



geckodelta said:


> They spelt my name wrong on my passport :lol2: only got it last year :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hahahahaha, *insert generic name joke* 



Lord Vetinari said:


> No one likes my music.


What was your music???


----------



## Lord Vetinari

The YouTube links..... Click 'em dammit!


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> Not good sir
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha, *insert generic name joke*
> 
> 
> 
> What was your music???


Nope  Was the smaller of the 2 I received, the other molted, this one just huddled on the floor 

But my GCF H.Incei molted and is stunning!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Lord Vetinari said:


> The YouTube links..... Click 'em dammit!


Second one down is win, I love QOTSA



Trootle said:


> Nope  Was the smaller of the 2 I received, the other molted, this one just huddled on the floor
> 
> But my GCF H.Incei molted and is stunning!


Aye man, these things happen.


----------



## geckodelta

mcluskyisms said:


> Man, Id rather breathe sand.


As would I :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> Second one down is win, I love QOTSA
> 
> 
> 
> Aye man, these things happen.


They do indeed!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Trootle said:


> They do indeed!


Well, you can have a free irminia if I get my gal to drop this year.


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> Well, you can have a free irminia if I get my gal to drop this year.


:O really?

I love irminia 

The versi from you, that was sent with Lynda's 3, is teeny :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Trootle said:


> :O really?
> 
> I love irminia


Aye, well you got a versi off me yeah? Im sure if I can breed the irminia this year Lynda will probably want some or something so I will pop you one in.


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> Aye, well you got a versi off me yeah? Im sure if I can breed the irminia this year Lynda will probably want some or something so I will pop you one in.


I did indeed 

And ahh awesome!


----------



## geckodelta

well I'm sensing some favouritism :whistling2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Trootle said:


> I did indeed
> 
> And ahh awesome!


No worries then, I paired her the other night and I reckon she'll be a good mum this year.


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> No worries then, I paired her the other night and I reckon she'll be a good mum this year.


Yeah saw the pics on fb 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Trootle said:


> Yeah saw the pics on fb
> 
> Fingers crossed!


Aye well as long as she dont eat em again!!! hah


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> Aye well as long as she dont eat em again!!! hah


Haha, did she eat them last time then?


----------



## mcluskyisms

Trootle said:


> Haha, did she eat them last time then?


All were most likely infertile, two were eaten and one was duds, cow.


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> All were most likely infertile, two were eaten and one was duds, cow.


What a shame  Bit like my vagans sac

On that note, im off to sleep, it's been a long day!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Trootle said:


> What a shame  Bit like my vagans sac
> 
> On that note, im off to sleep, it's been a long day!


Haha! Same here chief


----------



## Biggys

I luffs my new bed :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

I've bought a Lotto and thunderball ticket for tonight. If I don't win I'm gonna be pissed. Waste of £2.


----------



## Biggys

_jake_ said:


> I've bought a Lotto and thunderball ticket for tonight. If I don't win I'm gonna be pissed. Waste of £2.


Ha! loser :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

*takes sawn off shot gun to temple* 

*BOOM*


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> *takes shot gun to temple*
> 
> *BOOM*


i don't get it


----------



## rudolph20039932

Only 12 minutes until i'm aloud the beer my mom brought me, she doesn't believe you should drink before 6pm


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> *takes shot gun to temple*
> 
> *BOOM*


It would be awkwardto hold a shotgun out to your temple and still pull the trigger, try under the chin tis easier :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> It would be awkwardto hold a shotgun out to your temple and still pull the trigger, try under the chin tis easier :Na_Na_Na_Na:


dont get pedantic Tyler!!! I am in need of help :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I have changed it now


----------



## spinnin_tom

rudolph20039932 said:


> Only 12 minutes until i'm aloud the beer my mom brought me, she doesn't believe you should drink before 6pm


you look about 20. that's not fair.

my mum lets me have cider, rarely. that's boring though.


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> dont get pedantic Tyler!!! I am in need of help :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well can I help at all ? :flrt:



spinnin_tom said:


> you look about 20. that's not fair.
> 
> my mum lets me have cider, rarely. that's boring though.


Cider is :censor:ing grim, you would be better of having a slash in a cup and drinking it


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Well can I help at all ? :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Cider is :censor:ing grim, you would be better of having a slash in a cup and drinking it


Yeah get me a gun please!!! If not for me then the moaning minnie who i am working with please!!! 

Erm cider is quite nice actually :devil:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Yeah get me a gun please!!! If not for me then the moaning minnie who i am working with please!!!
> 
> Erm cider is quite nice actually :devil:


 
That could be arranged :whistling2:

Yeah kill her!!! more fun 

Well I don't like it! although I do like proper homeade scrumpy! and I'm yet to try those Kopperberg is it? the strawberry etc ones


----------



## spinnin_tom

cider is almost as not nice as champagne.. eughh


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> cider is almost as not nice as champagne.. eughh


wine = Nasty, they would have been better off leaving them as grapes at least they are tasty 

cider = Nasty, park benches and secondary school come to mind :lol2:

I have given up on spirits after going a little mad on them, now when I smell them I feel sick! :lol:

if I do have a drink though Kobra Beer is awesome :2thumb:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> That could be arranged :whistling2:
> 
> Yeah kill her!!! more fun
> 
> Well I don't like it! although I do like proper homeade scrumpy! and I'm yet to try those Kopperberg is it? the strawberry etc ones


OOOHHHH man the Kopparberg strawberry and lime ones are absolutely amazing!!!!! 

Yes Kill her at work or just cause an injury as she is in the right place afterall :hmm:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> wine = Nasty, they would have been better off leaving them as grapes at least they are tasty
> 
> cider = Nasty, park benches and secondary school come to mind :lol2:
> 
> I have given up on spirits after going a little mad on them, now when I smell them I feel sick! :lol:
> 
> if I do have a drink though Kobra Beer is awesome :2thumb:


You've been drinking the wrong stuff then... :hmm: 

Evening all...


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> OOOHHHH man the Kopparberg strawberry and lime ones are absolutely amazing!!!!!
> 
> Yes Kill her at work or just cause an injury as she is in the right place afterall :hmm:


Hmmm I might have to try one! only the one mind :lol2:

Nah don't :censor: on your own dorr step, cut her break lines :whistling2:


you will be out of the way by the time she notices :devil:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> wine = Nasty, they would have been better off leaving them as grapes at least they are tasty
> 
> cider = Nasty, park benches and secondary school come to mind :lol2:
> 
> I have given up on spirits after going a little mad on them, now when I smell them I feel sick! :lol:
> 
> if I do have a drink though Kobra Beer is awesome :2thumb:


cobra is nice. i've only had it once though .
bud light and coors light are nice. hey're nice as heavy as other beers. that's why i like that cobra


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> You've been drinking the wrong stuff then... :hmm:
> 
> Evening all...


I hate wine, it's vile and pompus :lol2:

and cider I don't like cos it was the 2 quid for like a gallon of white lightening down the parks that put me off :lol2:

the only Cider I quite like is when I go to my Uncle Micks and he has homemade scrumpy that is tasty!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> cobra is nice. i've only had it once though .
> bud light and coors light are nice. hey're nice as heavy as other beers. that's why i like that cobra


You disappoint me.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> cobra is nice. i've only had it once though .
> bud light and coors light are nice. hey're nice as heavy as other beers. that's why i like that cobra


Both of those beers are minging :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

I also quite like Bitters and ales!

I am a 40yo man in a 17yo's body 

:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i don't think they're allowed to sell white lightning now :lol2:

i like _some_ wine.. actually, there's like two types i like and i can't remember what they're called.

i like some spirits even though i'm not supposed to drink them :whistling2:
disaronno is nice..

bacardi with irn bru too...


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I also quite like Bitters and ales!
> 
> I am a 40yo man in a 17yo's body
> 
> :lol2:


Not till you start drinking decent whiskey...


----------



## geckodelta

rudolph20039932 said:


> Only 12 minutes until i'm aloud the beer my mom brought me, she doesn't believe you should drink before 6pm


you should have been naughty and drunk it at 5:59... :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Not till you start drinking decent whiskey...


I won't be drinking spirits for a long long while mate :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> Not till you start drinking decent whiskey...


God no. Whiskey burns


----------



## Biggys

^ this is amazing :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> God no. Whiskey burns


You really are drinking the wrong stuff then!


----------



## snasha_d

Wow am I glad to be home, the last 3 hours of my shift have been absolute torture :bash:


----------



## geckodelta

RAWR

Did I scare you?


----------



## mcluskyisms

spinnin_tom said:


> God no. Whiskey burns


Whiskey FTW Thomas!!!

Hmm, *click?*


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> RAWR
> 
> Did I scare you?


No.

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## spinnin_tom

mcluskyisms said:


> Whiskey FTW Thomas!!!
> 
> Hmm, *click?*


what's soundcloud ?

and naah, i like bruadar (sp?) which i've said before.. that's as close to whiskey as i come. i prefer the sort of stereotypical woman drinks :lol2:

like spirit+coke



arggh, tinitus :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mcluskyisms

spinnin_tom said:


> what's soundcloud ?
> 
> and naah, i like bruadar (sp?) which i've said before.. that's as close to whiskey as i come. i prefer the sort of stereotypical woman drinks :lol2:
> 
> like spirit+coke
> 
> 
> 
> arggh, tinitus :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Get some of this.


----------



## spinnin_tom

mcluskyisms said:


> Get some of this.
> 
> image


never had bourbon.
it seems like a very old man drink


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Hello


hi jack.


----------



## mcluskyisms

spinnin_tom said:


> never had bourbon.
> it seems like a very old man drink


Ooooft low shot, youre never too young for a bourbon. 



Trootle said:


> Hello


Dood!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

mcluskyisms said:


> Get some of this.
> 
> image


It's alright. 

Get some of this










Or


----------



## spinnin_tom

mcluskyisms said:


> Ooooft low shot, youre never too young for a bourbon.
> 
> 
> 
> Dood!



no, you know what i mean though?
like it's something like scotch, one of those things old people appreciate.

that bottle looks nice :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Lord Vetinari said:


> It's alright.
> 
> Get some of this
> 
> image
> 
> Or
> 
> image


Im over in NI now, we can get this....


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> hi jack.


Hello Tom, you alright? 



mcluskyisms said:


> Ooooft low shot, youre never too young for a bourbon.
> 
> 
> 
> Dood!


Hello Chris, how are you?


----------



## mcluskyisms

spinnin_tom said:


> no, you know what i mean though?
> like it's something like scotch, one of those things old people appreciate.
> 
> that bottle looks nice :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 You'll get there soon enough man.


----------



## spinnin_tom

mcluskyisms said:


> Im over in NI now, we can get this....
> 
> image



haha. that's bloody awesome.

not bad jack. see, i'm being civil and stuff


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I need to get me another bottle of this:










It's beautiful stuff...


----------



## mcluskyisms

spinnin_tom said:


> haha. that's bloody awesome.
> 
> not bad jack. see, i'm being civil and stuff


You wanna pop into a shop and ask for a bottle, comical. 

Hey Jack


----------



## mcluskyisms

Lord Vetinari said:


> I need to get me another bottle of this:
> 
> image
> 
> It's beautiful stuff...


I can drive to the distillery in an hour. 

:whistling2:

:mf_dribble:


----------



## spinnin_tom

mcluskyisms said:


> You wanna pop into a shop and ask for a bottle, comical.
> 
> Hey Jack


haha, i bet.you'dlook like a rude :censor: if they didn't know


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> haha. that's bloody awesome.
> 
> not bad jack. see, i'm being civil and stuff


I have been trying to at least get a hello out of you for weeks :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

mcluskyisms said:


> I can drive to the distillery in an hour.
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> :mf_dribble:


I hate you right now.

I went to the distillery a few years back. Was pretty awesome, tried some of the 21, not bad at all. 

I preferred the 1608 though.


----------



## mcluskyisms

spinnin_tom said:


> haha, i bet.you'dlook like a rude :censor: if they didn't know


Best to make sure they actually sell/know about it first otherwise it can get AWKWARD. 

:no1:


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> I can drive to the distillery in an hour.
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> :mf_dribble:


How are you?


----------



## mcluskyisms

Lord Vetinari said:


> I hate you right now.
> 
> I went to the distillery a few years back. Was pretty awesome, tried some of the 21, not bad at all.
> 
> I preferred the 1608 though.


Its handy being over here sometimes


----------



## mcluskyisms

Trootle said:


> How are you?


Im cool sir


----------



## Lord Vetinari

mcluskyisms said:


> Its handy being over here sometimes


I'm a big fan of the Irish whiskey, but recently I have been getting into my speyside whiskys... They aint bad.


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> Im cool sir


Good good


----------



## mcluskyisms

Lord Vetinari said:


> I'm a big fan of the Irish whiskey, but recently I have been getting into my speyside whiskys... They aint bad.


I dont mind a wee tipple but I prefer bourbon, love the Irish ciders though, maybe a little "too much". 

Hah


----------



## JustJack

I luffs him :flrt:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Trootle said:


> image
> I luffs him :flrt:


Right daft question, that's a gecko yeah?


----------



## spinnin_tom

mcluskyisms said:


> Right daft question, that's a gecko yeah?


golden gecko or something


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> Right daft question, that's a gecko yeah?


He is indeed, a golden gecko


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I prefer tokays.


----------



## JustJack

Lord Vetinari said:


> I prefer tokays.


Tokays are the bomb :mf_dribble:


----------



## mcluskyisms

I actually quite like them, hmmm....


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> I actually quite like them, hmmm....


He is awesome


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> I prefer tokays.


inwant one, but my mum doesn't like them because harry brought these crazy gecko to my house and said it's worse than a tokay (apparrently) so she wants a crestie


----------



## mcluskyisms

Trootle said:


> He is awesome


I kinda really want one, or "some" maybe a "few"... 

Haha


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> I kinda really want one, or "some" maybe a "few"...
> 
> Haha


You should get one 

Not all are tame though, he is quite a exception but they are stunning 

On the look out for a female


----------



## stutanya

i like marmite


----------



## mcluskyisms

Man, I just did the 3500 like on this thread.

Just so you know.


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> Man, I just did the 3500 like on this thread.
> 
> Just so you know.


Haha, and it was my comment, sweet :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Trootle said:


> Haha, and it was my comment, sweet :lol2:


Congratulations!!!

:no1:


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> :no1:


:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

I just joined a dating site... at first it was a joke but then I was like 'she's not bad' then I realised I'm sad :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Trootle said:


> :lol2:


Sir, we win.


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I just joined a dating site... at first it was a joke but then I was like 'she's not bad' then I realised I'm sad :lol2:


chatroulette doesn't count as a dating site


----------



## geckodelta

stutanya said:


> i like marmite


I hate marmite.


----------



## JustJack

mcluskyisms said:


> Sir, we win.


Hahahaha :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Hello


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> chatroulette doesn't count as a dating site


I mean a real one :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Chatroulette is full of pervs...


:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> Hello


hi charley :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> hi charley :flrt:


Oh just ignore me then :whip:

Hey charleyfarl


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Oh just ignore me then :whip:
> 
> Hey charleyfarl


you didn't ask anything


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> you didn't ask anything


I expected a witty comment back


----------



## geckodelta

Still not ginger..


----------



## kris74

geckodelta said:


> Still not ginger..


Who cares about ginger...? :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

^ so.....frigging....awesome :mf_dribble:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> ^ so.....frigging....awesome :mf_dribble:


GSXR have always been a nice bike but the Hayabusa is something else entirely. These bikes frighten me a bit. I want a Vmax when I pass my bike test. Gonna do it next year once all my points have dropped off..


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> GSXR have always been a nice bike but the Hayabusa is something else entirely. These bikes frighten me a bit. I want a Vmax when I pass my bike test. Gonna do it next year once all my points have dropped off..


 See I like the hayabusa, but then I found out today they do one with a turbo :shock:

That bike should come with a free headstone :lol:

I'm gunna take my CBT as soon as I get paid this month!

then I will have to just turn up with a bike because my parents wouldn't take me to get one :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom

enough about your silly bikes, what you want is a land rover wolf


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> See I like the hayabusa, but then I found out today they do one with a turbo :shock:
> 
> That bike should come with a free headstone :lol:
> 
> I'm gunna take my CBT as soon as I get paid this month!
> 
> then I will have to just turn up with a bike because my parents wouldn't take me to get one :lol:



That's the spirit....!




spinnin_tom said:


> enough about your silly bikes, what you want is a land rover wolf


Gay... :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> enough about your silly bikes, what you want is a land rover wolf


and this is why you should have been drowned at birth.....


:whistling2:



kris74 said:


> That's the spirit....!


Indeed!!!

my dad says he knows to many people that have died from bike crashes, but the way I look at it I would rather be on a bike and die pretty much on impact than be trapped in a car watching my mates burn to death in the back seats.... :|


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> and this is why you should have been drowned at birth.....
> 
> 
> :whistling2:



they tried


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> and this is why you should have been drowned at birth.....
> 
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed!!!
> 
> my dad says he knows to many people that have died from bike crashes, but the way I look at it I would rather be on a bike and die pretty much on impact than be trapped in a car watching my mates burn to death in the back seats.... :|


Im gonna do driving test first.. then once I can drive a car move onto bikes :Na_Na_Na_Na: I just need a car to get to college first, and I can't be asked with all the waiting around before you can move on to good bikes.. which I know is necessary but ya know :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Fat Boy Special: Warr's Harley-Davidson

Night Rod Special: Warr's Harley-Davidson


:mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> they tried


Bwahahahaah sad times.



geckodelta said:


> Im gonna do driving test first.. then once I can drive a car move onto bikes :Na_Na_Na_Na: I just need a car to get to college first, and I can't be asked with all the waiting around before you can move on to good bikes.. which I know is necessary but ya know :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yep I'm doing my driving test first, much to my dislike :|

I really have no interest in cars what so ever, unless it either goes 200mph+ or sounds like it is imploding the earth (like a dodge ram SRT-10, not a little shite car with a bean can on the arse end)


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Bwahahahaah sad times.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I'm doing my driving test first, much to my dislike :|
> 
> I really have no interest in cars what so ever, unless it either goes 200mph+ or sounds like it is imploding the earth (like a dodge ram SRT-10, not a little shite car with a bean can on the arse end)


Yeah, I definitely plan on moving to bikes pretty soon, I love harleys.. mainly as show bikes though, I don't think I would use one as an every day bike..


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Yeah, I definitely plan on moving to bikes pretty soon, I love harleys.. mainly as show bikes though, I don't think I would use one as an every day bike..


I have decided I need a better paying job.......Looking at flats, and round my area a single bedroom flat unfurnished is about 900 a month.......I only make about a 1k in a good month 

FML


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I have decided I need a better paying job.......Looking at flats, and round my area a single bedroom flat unfurnished is about 900 a month.......I only make about a 1k in a good month
> 
> FML


ahh  £1000 a month isn't that bad... I can't even look at flats in london :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> ahh  £1000 a month isn't that bad... I can't even look at flats in london :lol2:


Yeah it's ok, but not if I want to move out, think 3/4 of that on rent, then I have to pay bills, keep the reptiles, and spiders run a car/bike insure them, feed myself...etc it's pretty shit if you look at it that way


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yeah it's ok, but not if I want to move out, think 3/4 of that on rent, then I have to pay bills, keep the reptiles, and spiders run a car/bike insure them, feed myself...etc it's pretty shit if you look at it that way


Yeah, guess were too young to fly the nest :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Yeah, guess were too young to fly the nest :lol2:


 
It would be a hell of a lot easier if I had someone to lodge/flat share with, but then you have to risk the other person not paying their half of the rent etc, and then they have to be cool with my pets etc and have room for them :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> It would be a hell of a lot easier if I had someone to lodge/flat share with, but then you have to risk the other person not paying their half of the rent etc, and then they have to be cool with my pets etc and have room for them :lol2:


yeah, I need the same, need someone to share with me somewhere near london.. that also doesn't mind reptiles :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> yeah, I need the same, need someone to share with me somewhere near london.. that also doesn't mind reptiles :lol2:


If you are hinting at me... NO :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> If you are hinting at me... NO :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Im not, I want to live past 20 and I don't fancy police raids on my house..


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Im not, I want to live past 20 and I don't fancy police raids on my house..


Why would there be police raids ? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Why would there be police raids ? :lol2:


Do you really have to ask?! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Do you really have to ask?! :lol2:


 
Yeah :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yeah :blush:


Tyler.. its you.

enough said :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Tyler.. its you.
> 
> enough said :lol2:


:gasp:

But I'm a prefec exapmle of a law abiding citizen


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :gasp:
> 
> But I'm a prefec exapmle of a law abiding citizen


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


What are you laughing at :O

I'm being serious


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> What are you laughing at :O
> 
> I'm being serious


Whatever you say mate :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Whatever you say mate :whistling2:


Name one thing I have done to break the law! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Name one thing I have done to break the law! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> [URL=http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20111103010421/random-ness/images/9/95/TrollDadlol.jpg]image[/URL]


Im trying to type whilst handling a radiated rat :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Im trying to type whilst handling a radiated rat :lol2:


NAME ONE THING YOU WHORE!!!!!!


:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> NAME ONE THING YOU WHORE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :lol2:


I would but you will track me down and kill me :whistling2:

coughyoursistercough


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I would but you will track me down and kill me :whistling2:
> 
> coughyoursistercough


Nah I wouldn't 

I'm a loveable chappy!

:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Nah I wouldn't
> 
> I'm a loveable chappy!
> 
> :lol2:


hahahaha! I don't believe that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> hahahaha! I don't believe that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah no one ever does 


V this is the reason I need super vision on the internet

BladeGallery: Fine handmade custom knives, art knives, swords, daggers

:blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yeah no one ever does
> 
> 
> V this is the reason I need super vision on the internet
> 
> BladeGallery: Fine handmade custom knives, art knives, swords, daggers
> 
> :blush:


:mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :mf_dribble:












I think I may have made a mess :blush: :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> I think I may have made a mess :blush: :lol2:


I think I did too... I just dropped a cheese cake


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I think I did too... I just dropped a cheese cake


What! you wasted cheese cake :O

You utter douche bag


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> What! you wasted cheese cake :O
> 
> You utter douche bag


Hey dude, Im drinking lots of wine.. this is gonna be fun :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Hey dude, Im drinking lots of wine.. this is gonna be fun :lol2:


Oh god......so anything with a pulse and a hole will need locking away...:bash:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Oh god......so anything with a pulse and a hole will need locking away...:bash:


Nooo! Im never getting that drunk again :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Nooo! Im never getting that drunk again :lol2:


Anyway young man don't you have school in the morning


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Anyway young man don't you have school in the morning


Im the same ages as you! and no, I have another week off of COLLEGE :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Im the same ages as you! and no, I have another week off of COLLEGE :whistling2:


WHY! :O

You're a lucky git, I dont get ANY bank holidays off, I only get Christmas day, new years day off, all the other days I want off, come out of my holiday! :devil:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> WHY! :O
> 
> You're a lucky git, I dont get ANY bank holidays off, I only get Christmas day, new years day off, all the other days I want off, come out of my holiday! :devil:


Because Im just that cool... Im glad I can avoid college for another week anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Because Im just that cool... Im glad I can avoid college for another week anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Lucky sod!!!!!!

I want to go out, so I text my cousin asking him how he was, he replying, Working so no I'm not going out...

what a :censor:

and he is ginger...


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Lucky sod!!!!!!
> 
> I want to go out, so I text my cousin asking him how he was, he replying, Working so no I'm not going out...
> 
> what a :censor:
> 
> and he is ginger...


the wine is effecting me a little now :lol2: glad this mac has spell correct hhaaha, rawr, errrm so what you up to? hey tyler msn me :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

PILLOW TO THE HEAD PLUS FUNNY DRUNK FACES :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

^ that is all :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Im back and I'm much more sober!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> ^ that is all :lol2:


oh my god.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Im back and I'm much more sober!


thank :censor: :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> oh my god.


Tom, I was crying with laughter at him, he also sung me super bass while pulling Niki minaj faces :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

was he drunk?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> thank :censor: :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom, I was crying with laughter at him, he also sung me super bass while pulling Niki minaj faces :lol2:


Im not a good drunk


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> was he drunk?


Very!!! :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> Im not a good drunk


no you really arent :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Very!!! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> no you really arent :lol2:


I wasn't that drunk, thats like entry level drunk :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I wasn't that drunk, thats like entry level drunk :whistling2:


dude you had a pillow on your head and was slappung yourself :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> dude you had a pillow on your head and was slappung yourself :lol2:


I couldn't feel my face and my brain was cold


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I couldn't feel my face and my brain was cold


So you slapped yourself like 6 times :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> So you slapped yourself like 6 times :lol2:


I thought my face was missing


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I thought my face was missing


Mate you look like you have taken a load of Ket :lol2:

you looked out of it XD


----------



## Charleyfarl

Hey guys


----------



## Biggys

Charleyfarl said:


> Hey guys


Hello!!!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Mate you look like you have taken a load of Ket :lol2:
> 
> you looked out of it XD


Whats Ket? :lol2:


Charleyfarl said:


> Hey guys


Hey!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Whats Ket? :lol2:


 Ketamin, it's a horse tranquillizer, some people take it for recreational use and normally get :censor:ed up, ket holes etc

:|


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Ketamin, it's a horse tranquillizer, some people take it for recreational use and normally get :censor:ed up, ket holes etc
> 
> :|


:lol2: I wasn't that bad? was i? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: I wasn't that bad? was i? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yes, your eyes were all over the place :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

I love my trapdoors :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yes, your eyes were all over the place :lol2:





Charleyfarl said:


> I love my trapdoors :flrt:


Cough tubsofdirt Cough :whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Cough tubsofdirt Cough :whistling2:


I love tubs of dirt *_coughposhboycough*_ :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> I love tubs of dirt *_coughposhboycough*_ :whistling2:


As do I! 

coughimnotposhcough


----------



## Biggys

Charleyfarl said:


> I love my trapdoors :flrt:


I have a trapdoor! 

Was it you that Pmed me a while bad about them ? :blush:

sorry I'm crap with memory :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> As do I!
> 
> coughimnotposhcough


Mate you are posh, it was funny as hell hearing you rap :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Biggys said:


> I have a trapdoor!
> 
> Was it you that Pmed me a while bad about them ? :blush:
> 
> sorry I'm crap with memory :lol2:


Nope, I have 9 :flrt:Cyphonsia sp Silver leg trapdoor, Gorgyrella sp Black trapdoor and Gorgyrella sp Brown trapdoor


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Mate you are posh, it was funny as hell hearing you rap :lol2:


Im not posh! :lol2:


Charleyfarl said:


> Nope, I have 9 :flrt:Cyphonsia sp Silver leg trapdoor, Gorgyrella sp Black trapdoor and Gorgyrella sp Brown trapdoor


I have the silver one! Its not very silver though


----------



## Biggys

Charleyfarl said:


> Nope, I have 9 :flrt:Cyphonsia sp Silver leg trapdoor, Gorgyrella sp Black trapdoor and Gorgyrella sp Brown trapdoor


:O

That is actually awesome! I love trapdoors :2thumb:



geckodelta said:


> Im not posh! :lol2:


Gap Yah - YouTube

^ callum


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :O
> 
> That is actually awesome! I love trapdoors :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Gap Yah - YouTube
> 
> ^ callum


Im not fecking posh


----------



## Charleyfarl

He isn't posh :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Im not fecking posh


You're so posh that you saw a poor person and chundered everwarh :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Shaba!


----------



## Biggys

Charleyfarl said:


> He isn't posh :flrt:


 Much :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> He isn't posh :flrt:


Thanks :flrt:


Biggys said:


> You're so posh that you saw a poor person and chundered everwarh :lol2:


I don't even know what you just said :lol2:


Colosseum said:


> Shaba!


hello!


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Shaba!


 Mr Loverman- Shabba Ranks - YouTube

8)


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I don't even know what you just said :lol2:


Ite blud, you saw a poor person innit, and you checked der butters face and spilled your gut, ya get me fam?

better for you? :lol2:


*feels dirty*


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Ite blud, you saw a poor person innit, and you checked der butters face and spilled your gut, ya get me fam?
> 
> better for you? :lol2:
> 
> 
> *feels dirty*


what? you lost me at 'blud' :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> what? you lost me at 'blud' :lol2:


 Ok my old bean, you saw someone of financial challenge, and you realised there situation and didn't care for it very much, after comtemplating it you vommited on their shoes!

Better ? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Ok my old bean, you saw someone of financial challenge, and you realised there situation and didn't care for it very much, after comtemplating it you vommited on their shoes!
> 
> Better ? :lol2:


yes :lol2: why couldn't you just say that? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> yes :lol2: why couldn't you just say that? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


so you admit you are posh cos you understood that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> so you admit you are posh cos you understood that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


anyone can understand that


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> anyone can understand that


Nope only posh people


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> Hey guys


hi good looking (possibly, maybe not though)
got any photos? :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> hi good looking (possibly, maybe not though)
> got any photos? :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


*facepalm*


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> hi good looking (possibly, maybe not though)
> got any photos? :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


she is very very good looking :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Nope only posh people


you can understand it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Colosseum

Elastic


----------



## geckodelta

Colosseum said:


> Elastic


band?


----------



## Charleyfarl

I need more _chilobrachys sp._


----------



## Biggys

Charleyfarl said:


> I need more _chilobrachys sp._


What are Chiliobrachys like??


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> What are Chiliobrachys like??


webby :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> webby :Na_Na_Na_Na:


and bitey ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> and bitey ?


No idea :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> No idea :lol2:


 I give up on people :devil:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I give up on people :devil:


sexytime?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> sexytime?


Not with you...:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Not with you...:lol2:


with who then? :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> with who then? :gasp:


No one you need to concerne yourself with :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> No one you need to concerne yourself with :lol2:


when are you gonna tell me?! I would tell you who I would!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> when are you gonna tell me?! I would tell you who I would!


I'm not :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> when are you gonna tell me?! I would tell you who I would!


:gasp:
You won't tell me


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I'm not :lol2:


:whip:


Charleyfarl said:


> :gasp:
> You won't tell me


You've never asked :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Charleyfarl said:


> :gasp:
> You won't tell me


He thinks we have a "special" connection, we do sort of, I'm like his care in the community worker :lol:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> He thinks we have a "special" connection, we do sort of, I'm like his care in the community worker :lol:


Tyler, we have a special connection, admit it! :whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> sexytime?


with me?
i'd do me


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> with me?
> i'd do me


is that because you are the only person scrawny enough to go with you without breaking you ? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> is that because you are the only person scrawny enough to go with you without breaking you ? :lol2:


will you actually :censor: off ?

i'm nice to you.

here's me, billy and stripes


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> will you actually :censor: f**k off ?
> 
> i'm nice to you.
> 
> here's me, billy and stripes
> image


you censored the wrong part!


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> will you actually :censor: off ?
> 
> i'm nice to you.
> 
> here's me, billy and stripes
> image


Erm you censored....wait...no don't worry



geckodelta said:


> you censored the wrong part!


You beat me to it :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom

oops, i fixed it :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> oops, i fixed it :lol2:


haha :lol2: 
Ive edited my quote for ya as well


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> haha :lol2:
> Ive edited my quote for ya as well


So did I'm cos I'm not a total :censor: all the time


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> So did I'm cos I'm not a total :censor: all the time


not all the time huh?


----------



## snasha_d

Is on the way to the coast for a random
Road trip love it


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> not all the time huh?


Well 99.9% of the time I'm a :censor: prick and proud:lol2:

but I can be nice at times 



snasha_d said:


> Is on the way to the coast for a random
> Road trip love it


Awesome!!!! I wanna go on a road trip


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Well 99.9% of the time I'm a :censor: prick and proud:lol2:
> 
> but I can be nice at times
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!!!! I wanna go on a road trip


Get driving then ty


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Is on the way to the coast for a random
> Road trip love it


Come to my house :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Get driving then ty


I shall!

then I will be like so what it's 3am I'm gunna go to the antartic!

8)



geckodelta said:


> Come to my house :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 all that way for a dissapointment....:lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Come to my house :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ermm why Callum? 


Biggys said:


> I shall!
> 
> then I will be like so what it's 3am I'm gunna go to the antartic!
> 
> 8)
> 
> 
> all that way for a dissapointment....:lol2:


Good luck driving there hun :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I shall!
> 
> then I will be like so what it's 3am I'm gunna go to the antartic!
> 
> 8)
> 
> 
> all that way for a dissapointment....:lol2:





snasha_d said:


> Ermm why Callum?
> 
> 
> Good luck driving there hun :lol2:


Because you love me?


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Good luck driving there hun :lol2:


 Would you like to come with me! we could steal a penguin ?


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Because you love me?


Do I?? 


Biggys said:


> Would you like to come with me! we could steal a penguin ?


Hmm well I wouldn't steal a penguin don't have the means to keep it really


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Hmm well I wouldn't steal a penguin don't have the means to keep it really


How about getting a freezer and reving it up a notch, then keeping it in the bathroom!!!


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Do I??
> 
> 
> Hmm well I wouldn't steal a penguin don't have the means to keep it really


You better :whip:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> How about getting a freezer and reving it up a notch, then keeping it in the bathroom!!!


This plan may work but I think it probs fail


geckodelta said:


> You better :whip:


why best I?! What you gonna do if not hahahaha


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> This plan may work but I think it probs fail
> 
> 
> why best I?! What you gonna do if not hahahaha


It involves a whip...


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> It involves a whip...


Ok they scare me ......


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Ok they scare me ......


Really?


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Really?


Tbh I would not tell you the truth either way :Na_Na_Na_Na:

So you looked lovely as a nun


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Tbh I would not tell you the truth either way :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> So you looked lovely as a nun


Thanks :flrt: told ya I was a nun!


----------



## geckodelta

Rawr said the dinosaur...


----------



## DaveM

geckodelta said:


> Rawr said the dinosaur...



KABLAM

Said the asteroid


----------



## geckodelta

DaveM said:


> KABLAM
> 
> Said the asteroid


:lol2:

You alright mate? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DaveM

geckodelta said:


> :lol2:
> 
> You alright mate? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm alright dude thanks, lol,, how's you?


----------



## geckodelta

DaveM said:


> I'm alright dude thanks, lol,, how's you?


Im alright thanks, what you up to? :2thumb:


----------



## DaveM

geckodelta said:


> Im alright thanks, what you up to? :2thumb:


Been practising fly fishing casting, and gonna prepare veg for stew in a bit lol, you mate?


----------



## geckodelta

DaveM said:


> Been practising fly fishing casting, and gonna prepare veg for stew in a bit lol, you mate?


Literally nothing :lol2: Im bloody bored, trying to think of something to do  and whats fly fishing like? Im a veggie so I don't really fish but then I wouldn't mind fishing cause you get hands on with fish :lol2: if that makes sense :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DaveM

geckodelta said:


> Literally nothing :lol2: Im bloody bored, trying to think of something to do  and whats fly fishing like? Im a veggie so I don't really fish but then I wouldn't mind fishing cause you get hands on with fish :lol2: if that makes sense :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It's pretty much all catch and release, if coarse fishing Game fishing there's sometimes a bag limit but I know a lot of game fishers who catch and release too  fish apart from a little stressed obviously, go back safe and sound  Fly fishing, is pretty much all getting the cast right, it's feathers tied to a hook, so a lot of the time the weight is all in the line :lol2:


----------



## Moonstone

DaveM said:


> Been practising fly fishing casting, *and gonna prepare veg for stew in a bit lol, *you mate?


Stew?? I love stew.....what time should we be there for dinner then? :whistling2:


----------



## DaveM

Moonstone said:


> Stew?? I love stew.....what time should we be there for dinner then? :whistling2:


It will probably be ready for about 5ish, more than enough to go around :2thumb:


----------



## snasha_d

Howdy campers


----------



## Moonstone

DaveM said:


> It will probably be ready for about 5ish, more than enough to go around :2thumb:


Happy days!! We might be a few minutes late, rush hour traffic at that time. :lol2:


----------



## DaveM

snasha_d said:


> Howdy campers


Howdy Shelley 



Moonstone said:


> Happy days!! We might be a few minutes late, rush hour traffic at that time. :lol2:


:lol2: it's okay, I know it can be murder up towards Gatwick round about now :lol2:


----------



## Moonstone

snasha_d said:


> Howdy campers


Hello!


----------



## geckodelta

DaveM said:


> It's pretty much all catch and release, if coarse fishing Game fishing there's sometimes a bag limit but I know a lot of game fishers who catch and release too  fish apart from a little stressed obviously, go back safe and sound  Fly fishing, is pretty much all getting the cast right, it's feathers tied to a hook, so a lot of the time the weight is all in the line :lol2:


Id love to learn, I teach kayaking and I was on an expedition last year and we came across a fair few fly fishers, looks very relaxing! :lol2: I quite like the idea of making your own lores (sp?) and stuff too! hello shelley and moonstone :2thumb:


----------



## DaveM

geckodelta said:


> Id love to learn, I teach kayaking and I was on an expedition last year and we came across a fair few fly fishers, looks very relaxing! :lol2: I quite like the idea of making your own lores (sp?) and stuff too! hello shelley and moonstone :2thumb:


*lures*  once you can cast it's relaxing, kinda, lol, probably best to get a lesson if you can, in casting  I love tying my own flies too  but fishing as a whole, can be relaxing, and other times insanely frustrating as you then realise you've been outsmarted by a fish :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

DaveM said:


> *lures*  once you can cast it's relaxing, kinda, lol, probably best to get a lesson if you can, in casting  I love tying my own flies too  but fishing as a whole, can be relaxing, and other times insanely frustrating as you then realise you've been outsmarted by a fish :lol2:


*should be blonde* :lol2: Yeah, might look into it.. can I get any decent equipment with say £300? or would i be looking at like £1000+? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

DaveM said:


> Howdy Shelley
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: it's okay, I know it can be murder up towards Gatwick round about now :lol2:


Hey dave  how's tricks? 



Moonstone said:


> Hello!


*waves* hi there


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Hello


Hey : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/837138-well-i-might-well-have.html

:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/837138-well-i-might-well-have.html
> 
> :whistling2:


:flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

callum, the rats are T+


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> callum, the rats are T+


I know :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

t- almost look lucy


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> t- almost look lucy


Yeah, Im more of a fan of T+ I don't like the pink and white albinos :blush:


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charley, can i have your number? you're going to the bts and i can text you so we can meet and say hi or something


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> Charley, can i have your number? you're going to the bts and i can text you so we can meet and say hi or something


Think you need to work on your chat up lines :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> Charley, can i have your number? you're going to the bts and i can text you so we can meet and say hi or something


Smooth 8)


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> Charley, can i have your number? you're going to the bts and i can text you so we can meet and say hi or something


Your a braver man than me :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


gingers lack souls :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


I don't get this  :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

spinnin_tom said:


> Charley, can i have your number? you're going to the bts and i can text you so we can meet and say hi or something


There is such a thing as mobile internet, Reptile Forums UK and PMs :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> There is such a thing as mobile internet, Reptile Forums UK and PMs :2thumb::lol2:


internet is terrible in the bts.
i'd need your phone number.
go on...


----------



## Charleyfarl

spinnin_tom said:


> internet is terrible in the bts.
> i'd need your phone number.
> go on...


Oh well aaaaand no you don't :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Charleyfarl said:


> Oh well aaaaand no you don't :lol2:


I need your phone number.

I won't be at BTS and will never call or text you, I just know it'll annoy Tom :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

snowgoose said:


> I need your phone number.
> 
> I won't be at BTS and will never call or text you, I just know it'll annoy Tom :lol2:


Meh, ok pm'd :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Charleyfarl said:


> Meh, ok pm'd :flrt:


Thankies


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> internet is terrible in the bts.
> i'd need your phone number.
> go on...


Hmm if internet is terrible i guess signal for calls and texts would also be terrible :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Thank god can look around in peace then without being harrassed about what is being purchased


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Thankies


 no way?
i hate you :devil:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> no way?
> i hate you :devil:


You just gotta learn to be nice to the ladies


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> You just gotta learn to be nice to the ladies


Jake, this makes you sound like a pedophile :lol2: just saying :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> You just gotta learn to be nice to the ladies


yeah, but you're older than her..

wait. you might not be actually

how old are you jake ?


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## snasha_d

Where do you find these pictures


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> Jake, this makes you sound like a pedophile :lol2: just saying :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha, Ladies aren't ladies until they are at least 16, then they are legal, so no legal action required


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah, but you're older than her..
> 
> wait. you might not be actually
> 
> how old are you jake ?


me? I'm 23 :lol2:

How old did you think I was?


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> me? I'm 23 :lol2:
> 
> How old did you think I was?


i've never really considered how old you are.

you fitted in between 30-50, so i was way off


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Where do you find these pictures


I have no life...


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> I have no life...


Want mine???


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snowgoose said:


> me? I'm 23 :lol2:
> 
> How old did you think I was?


Bugger.

I'm the oldest one posting.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Want mine???


Is it any good?


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Bugger.
> 
> I'm the oldest one posting.


How old are you??



Lord Vetinari said:


> Is it any good?


Well it's ok i guess, Apart from being back at my mothers until i find another place of my own hahaha!!


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> Haha, Ladies aren't ladies until they are at least 16, then they are legal, so no legal action required


Very true, gotta love the legal system :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

going to punch my computer with holy fists of :censor:ing fire.....


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> How old are you??
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's ok i guess, Apart from being back at my mothers until i find another place of my own hahaha!!


Actually you maybe older then me... I'm 25....

Hmm, you can keep it! :lol2: mines ok, despite circumstances conspiring to give me no social life.


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Actually you maybe older then me... I'm 25....
> 
> Hmm, you can keep it! :lol2: mines ok, despite circumstances conspiring to give me no social life.


 
Nope I'm only 24 :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

Why are they conspiring to give no social life???

I hate being stuck with nothing to do and in the house :devil:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Nope I'm only 24 :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Why are they conspiring to give no social life???
> 
> I hate being stuck with nothing to do and in the house :devil:


Bollocks.

Ah, American girlfriend so massive lack of money (although I don't mind that) and a massively busy job at the moment. Plus friends all currently doing shift work.

Means I'm on here a lot.


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Bollocks.
> 
> Ah, American girlfriend so massive lack of money (although I don't mind that) and a massively busy job at the moment. Plus friends all currently doing shift work.
> 
> Means I'm on here a lot.


Wow thats a long distance relationship :no1:

What job do you do?

Urgh i hate shift work


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Bollocks.
> 
> Ah, American girlfriend so massive lack of money (although I don't mind that) and a massively busy job at the moment. Plus friends all currently doing shift work.
> 
> Means I'm on here a lot.


I would love an american girlfriend! what state is she from? :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> I would love an american girlfriend! what state is she from? :lol2:


Mass. Just a bit north of Boston.



snasha_d said:


> Wow thats a long distance relationship :no1:
> 
> What job do you do?
> 
> Urgh i hate shift work


Yup! It's working well so far though.

I'm a civil engineer.


----------



## DaveM

\m/ Exodus - Culling the Herd - YouTube \m/


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Mass. Just a bit north of Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! It's working well so far though.
> 
> I'm a civil engineer.


Oh cool  you going over there?


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Mass. Just a bit north of Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! It's working well so far though.
> 
> I'm a civil engineer.


Awesome how often do you guys actually see each other tho


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Oh cool  you going over there?


Yup. I'm heading over in May...


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yup. I'm heading over in May...


Have fun dude!


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yup. I'm heading over in May...


Bring back koolaid and twinky rolls :2thumb:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Awesome how often do you guys actually see each other tho


So far once every couple of months for about a week. It works ok, there's Skype and whatsapp etc.


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Bring back koolaid and twinky rolls :2thumb:


Twinkys!!!! *massive zombieland fan* 


Lord Vetinari said:


> So far once every couple of months for about a week. It works ok, there's Skype and whatsapp etc.


Skype is always good :whistling2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Bring back koolaid and twinky rolls :2thumb:


Its all about the peanut butter m&ms....

Yes. Skype is pretty awesome.


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Bring back koolaid and twinky rolls :2thumb:


I second the Koolaid, if there was an op in which my blood could be replaced with Koolaid I would have it done.....


----------



## snasha_d

Peanut butter M&M's are amazing :flrt:

Callum i love zombie land infact i love anything that has zombies in I have a slight obsession with them :blush:

Skype is a godsend for long distance :no1:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Tom please stop begging for my number, I'm not giving it to you :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Bring back koolaid and twinky rolls :2thumb:


coconut m&ms and milk duds too


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> Tom please stop begging for my number, I'm not giving it to you :lol2:


i haven't begged, yet


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I second the Koolaid, if there was an op in which my blood could be replaced with Koolaid I would have it done.....


Ive never tasted Koolaid :whip:


snasha_d said:


> Peanut butter M&M's are amazing :flrt:
> 
> Callum i love zombie land infact i love anything that has zombies in I have a slight obsession with them :blush:
> 
> Skype is a godsend for long distance :no1:


Haha same! Zombieland + Sean of the dead = best night ever :lol2:

*you shot Bill Murray!* :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Charleyfarl said:


> Tom please stop begging for my number, I'm not giving it to you :lol2:


 :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Ive never tasted Koolaid :whip:
> 
> 
> Haha same! Zombieland + Sean of the dead = best night ever :lol2:
> 
> *you shot Bill Murray!* :whistling2:


Callum hun get drinking koolaid!!! 

Yes that does make an awesome night but, peanuts M&Ms and snickers need to be consumed too :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Callum hun get drinking koolaid!!!
> 
> Yes that does make an awesome night but, peanuts M&Ms and snickers need to be consumed too :flrt:


I don't like M&M's :blush:


----------



## Charleyfarl

spinnin_tom said:


> i haven't begged, yet


So far the pms have been 
You -"Why not ?"
Me -"because I said so:lol2:"
You -"not fair"
Me -"Life isn't :Na_Na_Na_Na:"
You-"Damn, pleeeeeaaasee"
Me- "nooooooooooooo"
You-"Whhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyy ? :flrt:"

Thats kinda classed as begging in my eyes :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I don't like M&M's :blush:


Minstrals??? 



Ermm tom that is defo begging!!!:bash:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> So far the pms have been
> You -"Why not ?"
> Me -"because I said so:lol2:"
> You -"not fair"
> Me -"Life isn't :Na_Na_Na_Na:"
> You-"Damn, pleeeeeaaasee"
> Me- "nooooooooooooo"
> You-"Whhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyy ? :flrt:"
> 
> Thats kinda classed as begging in my eyes :lol2:


naah, it's not begging.
it's just being persistent


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Minstrals???
> 
> 
> 
> Ermm tom that is defo begging!!!:bash:


I like minstrels :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

Its not begging till your on your knees :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> naah, it's not begging.
> it's just being persistent


I like your new sig!


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I like minstrels :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Its not begging till your on your knees :whistling2:


Cant believe you dont like M&Ms 


No what tom is doing is begging hahaha


----------



## Charleyfarl

spinnin_tom said:


> naah, it's not begging.
> it's just being persistent


Its begging :lol2: plus you haven't even saw me :lol2::lol2:

Ask Callum I'm ugly


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Its begging :lol2: plus you haven't even saw me :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Ask Callum I'm ugly


I agree...


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I like your new sig!


thanks :flrt:



Charleyfarl said:


> Its begging :lol2: plus you haven't even saw me :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Ask Callum I'm ugly


callum says you're not, which is why i'm trying :lol2:
i would have given up ages ago if you looked like tyler or callum or something


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> thanks :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> callum says you're not, which is why i'm trying :lol2:
> i would have given up ages ago if you looked like tyler or callum or something


Just give up already


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> thanks :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> callum says you're not, which is why i'm trying :lol2:
> i would have given up ages ago* if you looked like *tyler *or callum or something*


:gasp:


:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i would have given up ages ago if you looked like tyler or callum or something


It's ok mate, I understand why you are scared of my rugged manliness *rubs stubble*

:Na_Na_Na_Na:



snasha_d said:


> Just give up already


This^


----------



## spinnin_tom

sigh
i give up.
i'm away to slit my wrists in the bath.
you'll see me on the news


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> sigh
> i give up.
> i'm away to slit my wrists in the bath.
> you'll see me on the news


 Remember mate it's up the road not across the streets!


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> sigh
> i give up.
> i'm away to slit my wrists in the bath.
> you'll see me on the news


No we wont :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Remember mate it's up the road not across the streets!


I still don't really see how this makes a difference :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I still don't really see how this makes a difference :lol2:


 I'm not explaining :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I'm not explaining :lol2:


 Probably best not to really Ty


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I'm not explaining :lol2:


They are harder to stitch up or something? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Probably best not to really Ty


I wasn't going to!

tbh one of the turds on here would try and test the theory out......:|


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> They are harder to stitch up or something? :lol2:


I'm not explaining.....


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I wasn't going to!
> 
> tbh one of the turds on here would try and test the theory out......:|


You've already told people how best to do it tho tyler, so it's all your fault if someone does:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> You've already told people how best to do it tho tyler, so it's all your fault if someone does:whistling2:


Ok you have a good point there :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Ok you have a good point there :lol2:


So if i make another point will you buy a pandora charm to go on my bracelet?? It needs filling so i am asking ppl to buy them hhahahaha


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Ok you have a good point there :lol2:


I had a really good comment lined up here but then thought its probably not the best idea :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i haven't killed myself. i'm just sobbing into a bowl of peanuts


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I had a really good comment lined up here but then thought its probably not the best idea :lol2:


 Why not?


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> So if i make another point will you buy a pandora charm to go on my bracelet?? It needs filling so i am asking ppl to buy them hhahahaha


 
Hmmm ok then!!! but you have to get like 5 points! :2thumb:




geckodelta said:


> I had a really good comment lined up here but then thought its probably not the best idea :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i haven't killed myself. i'm just sobbing into a bowl of peanuts


Wait you went ? :blush:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Hmmm ok then!!! but you have to get like 5 points! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


Ok i can do this !!! Have i ever told you how good i am at this game???
:no1:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Ok i can do this !!! Have i ever told you how good i am at this game???
> :no1:


Judging by how many good points you made I recon you will be on like 140 and I will be stuck on 20


----------



## snasha_d

callum has asked i tell everyone he is a chav :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> callum has asked i tell everyone he is not a chav :lol2:


 Of course he isn't, he is too posh to be a chav :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

He is not posh :whistling2:

And just learnt that vodka is made from potatoes


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> He is not posh :whistling2:
> 
> And just learnt that vodka is made from potatoes


 
You only just found that out ? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

See im not posh! and potatoes! :gasp:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> See im not posh! and potatoes! :gasp:


Just dont kill yourself with home made vodka


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> See im not posh! and potatoes! :gasp:


You are bloody posh!!! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Just dont kill yourself with home made vodka


Im gonna try not too! :lol2:


Biggys said:


> You are bloody posh!!! :lol2:


Shelley said I wasn't!


----------



## snasha_d

Callum you ain't posh hun!!! You want posh you need to talk to my lodger :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Callum you ain't posh hun!!! You want posh you need to talk to my lodger :lol2:


See tyler!!!


----------



## geckodelta

Hello People : victory:


----------



## snasha_d

Howdy


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Howdy


You ok?


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> You ok?


 
Yes ta you?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Howdy!


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Howdy!


Hey :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Hows things? Good day?


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Hows things? Good day?


Good ta, well the day got better when i was allowed to leave work early :2thumb: And yourself?


----------



## geckodelta

Hello again! :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Good ta, well the day got better when i was allowed to leave work early :2thumb: And yourself?


Lucky!

Yeah it was ok.... I went to work, I came home. Usual really.


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Lucky!
> 
> Yeah it was ok.... I went to work, I came home. Usual really.


Another day another dollar!!!


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Lucky!
> 
> Yeah it was ok.... I went to work, I came home. Usual really.


Hello! :Na_Na_Na_Na: I want an american girlfriend.. or a girlfriend from farmer land :lol2: I have an accent fetish... thought you should know.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Another day another dollar!!!


Exactly. 



geckodelta said:


> Hello! :Na_Na_Na_Na: I want an american girlfriend.. or a girlfriend from farmer land :lol2: I have an accent fetish... thought you should know.


Haha. You need to get your butt to America then... There's a load of them over there.... Farmers and Americans....


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. You need to get your butt to America then... There's a load of them over there.... Farmers and Americans....


Fancy taking me over there with you? :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Fancy taking me over there with you? :whistling2:


You need a job first hun


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> You need a job first hun


Im thinking about becoming a pimp..


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Fancy taking me over there with you? :whistling2:


Don't bother until your 21. Seriously. But I'm more then happy to point out decent places...



snasha_d said:


> You need a job first hun


haha burn!


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Im thinking about becoming a pimp..


 Good luck with that!!!


Lord Vetinari said:


> Don't bother until your 21. Seriously. But I'm more then happy to point out decent places...
> 
> 
> 
> haha burn!


Cant do a thing until 21!!!

I'm thinking of going to canada for a few weeks :flrt:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Good luck with that!!!
> 
> 
> Cant do a thing until 21!!!
> 
> I'm thinking of going to canada for a few weeks :flrt:


Go to Toronto. Literally the best city I have ever visited. Seriously considered moving there. It's like a spacious, chilled out version of London.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Don't bother until your 21. Seriously. But I'm more then happy to point out decent places...
> 
> 
> 
> haha burn!


You know anywhere to get a good fake ID? :whistling2:



snasha_d said:


> Good luck with that!!!
> 
> 
> Cant do a thing until 21!!!
> 
> I'm thinking of going to canada for a few weeks :flrt:


You don't think I can do it?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> You know anywhere to get a good fake ID? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think I can do it?


Haha, you need your passport... I have had trouble getting some places to accept my drivers licence as ID over there. Fake passports could land you in mucho trouble.

You need bitches first...:lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Go to Toronto. Literally the best city I have ever visited. Seriously considered moving there. It's like a spacious, chilled out version of London.


I have family that live all over so good excuse to visit lots of places :2thumb:



geckodelta said:


> You know anywhere to get a good fake ID? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think I can do it?


No callum i dont :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Haha, you need your passport... I have had trouble getting some places to accept my drivers licence as ID over there. Fake passports could land you in mucho trouble.
> 
> You need bitches first...:lol2:


You wanna be my bitch? :whistling2:



snasha_d said:


> I have family that live all over so good excuse to visit lots of places :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> No callum i dont :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp: but I know the lingo!


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> You wanna be my bitch? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> :gasp: but I know the lingo!


Hmm I'm sure you do :lol2:

I think you'd end up being his bitch hun


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> I have family that live all over so good excuse to visit lots of places :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> No callum i dont :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Do it! 



geckodelta said:


> You wanna be my bitch? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> :gasp: but I know the lingo!


Hahahahahahahaha! No!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Hmm I'm sure you do :lol2:
> 
> I think you'd end up being his bitch hun


Fo' shizzle.


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Do it!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahaha! No!


Its the flights, they are expensive  I shall get my full bike licence done then save for flights i think


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Its the flights, they are expensive  I shall get my full bike licence done then save for flights i think


You can get flights to Toronto for about £300.....


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Hmm I'm sure you do :lol2:
> 
> I think you'd end up being his bitch hun


im un bitchable!


Lord Vetinari said:


> Do it!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahaha! No!


why?! :gasp:


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> You can get flights to Toronto for about £300.....


 
sweeeeeeeeeet thanx hun 

btw what is your name?


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> *im un bitchable!*
> 
> 
> why?! :gasp:


You keep telling yourself that :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> You keep telling yourself that :whistling2:


Its true!

and is your name chris? not you shelley lord vetinari :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> im un bitchable!
> 
> 
> why?! :gasp:


Because I ain't bitch material.... 

Also.

I drawed this all by myself:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

My names Tristan....


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Because I ain't bitch material....
> 
> Also.
> 
> I drawed this all by myself:
> image


ohh awesome!


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> My names Tristan....


Ohh awesome x2! :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Thank you :flrt:

Callum hun it's not true!!!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> ohh awesome!





geckodelta said:


> Ohh awesome x2! :lol2:


I actually drew it last year, but I was going through old stuff at work today and found it. I drew it for work, so I even got paid for doing it!

It's ok...


----------



## snasha_d

oooohhhhh silent witness from last night is gooooooood :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> I actually drew it last year, but I was going through old stuff at work today and found it. I drew it for work, so I even got paid for doing it!
> 
> It's ok...


You get paid to draw trucks? or whatever the proper name for one of those is :lol2: damn you


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> oooohhhhh silent witness from last night is gooooooood :flrt:


Nah. Law and order all the way.


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Thank you :flrt:
> 
> Callum hun it's not true!!!


It is, you heard my lingo last night!


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Nah. Law and order all the way.


 Have you watched silent witness???


geckodelta said:


> It is, you heard my lingo last night!


Your rap was hilarious!!!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> You get paid to draw trucks? or whatever the proper name for one of those is :lol2: damn you


On this occasion I did! Some times my job rocks.

Its a CAT 795f truck. Massive beasts. As wide as 3 motorway lanes and capable of hauling 300 tonnes at 40mph across any terrain that's foolish enough to get in it's way. They weigh in at 300 tonnes unladen, so that's 600 tonnes combined. Something like 2.5k bhp diesel engine.

Or it's the 793f ... I can never remember which is bigger....


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Have you watched silent witness???
> 
> Your rap was hilarious!!!


Not the one on last night. But L&O has jeff goldblum who is awesome personified...


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Have you watched silent witness???
> 
> Your rap was hilarious!!!


Do you mean it was awesome? :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Lord Vetinari said:


> On this occasion I did! Some times my job rocks.
> 
> Its a CAT 795f truck. Massive beasts. As wide as 3 motorway lanes and capable of hauling 300 tonnes at 40mph across any terrain that's foolish enough to get in it's way. They weigh in at 300 tonnes unladen, so that's 600 tonnes combined. Something like 2.5k bhp diesel engine.


:gasp: I want one! get me one please? :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Do you mean it was awesome? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> :gasp: I want one! get me one please? :lol2:


I saw em first!


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Not the one on last night. But L&O has jeff goldblum who is awesome personified...


Hmm i will have to watch it one day then 



geckodelta said:


> Do you mean it was awesome? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> :gasp: I want one! get me one please? :lol2:


awesomely hilarious


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> I saw em first!


:whip:


snasha_d said:


> Hmm i will have to watch it one day then
> 
> 
> 
> awesomely hilarious


:whip:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Hmm i will have to watch it one day then
> 
> 
> 
> awesomely hilarious


He is in the new Law and Order ... On channel 5 usually...


----------



## snasha_d

I shall keep an eye out for this!!! 

Thanks for the whip callum so intimidating :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I love hot white chocolate :flrt:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> I love hot white chocolate :flrt:


Giggidty.


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Giggidty.


What is with this saying???:whistling2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> What is with this saying???:whistling2:



:gasp:


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> :gasp:


Well that really is not that helpful  some one told me to watch family guy but said no more :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> I shall keep an eye out for this!!!
> 
> Thanks for the whip callum so intimidating :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I love hot white chocolate :flrt:


My pleasure :whistling2:



Lord Vetinari said:


> Giggidty.


Its spelt Giggity! :whip: :lol2:
God that grinds my gears! (see the family guy reference?) :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Well that really is not that helpful  some one told me to watch family guy but said no more :whip:


It was me that told you to watch it :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> It was me that told you to watch it :lol2:


 
Hmm was it???

I dont have time as i am always catching up with tv i've missed :bash:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Well that really is not that helpful  some one told me to watch family guy but said no more :whip:


YouTube quagmire



geckodelta said:


> My pleasure :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Its spelt Giggity! :whip: :lol2:
> God that grinds my gears! (see the family guy reference?) :whistling2:


Yes, yes I do. Also... I don't care.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> YouTube quagmire
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes I do. Also... I don't care.


:lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Thank you callum for the urban dictionary link hahahahah


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Thank you callum for the urban dictionary link hahahahah


My pleasure :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> My pleasure :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You kayak? 

Check my ride :










It's a crap pic...


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> You kayak?
> 
> Check my ride :
> 
> image
> 
> It's a crap pic...


Indeed I teach it  you joined with meridian? and sweet ride dude! I had a piranha burn but sold it last year, regret it now so have to buy a new one! :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Indeed I teach it  you joined with meridian? and sweet ride dude! I had a piranha burn but sold it last year, regret it now so have to buy a new one! :lol2:


Nice! Nope... I'm not with anyone. Don't take it that seriously.

Kayaked the length of the Thames last year, was freaking awesome holiday.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Nice! Nope... I'm not with anyone. Don't take it that seriously.
> 
> Kayaked the length of the Thames last year, was freaking awesome holiday.


You should take it seriously :Na_Na_Na_Na:

wow bet that was fun! yeah, I go on a few expeditions a year with friends, well try.. not been on any this year so far though! how long you been doing it for? : victory:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> You should take it seriously :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> wow bet that was fun! yeah, I go on a few expeditions a year with friends, well try.. not been on any this year so far though! how long you been doing it for? : victory:


I have far too much to take seriously these days.... 

Do it! We went kemble to teddington. 135 miles or so. About 3 years.... 

Btw, I may be selling mine soon...  to get something cheaper and more ocean surf based.... If your interested...


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> I have far too much to take seriously these days....
> 
> Do it! We went kemble to teddington. 135 miles or so. About 3 years....
> 
> Btw, I may be selling mine soon...  to get something cheaper and more ocean surf based.... If your interested...


I might be! depending how much money I get after my driving lessons! :lol2: yeah, My expeditions usually last a week or so, got no idea of total mileage but its gotta be pretty high, the best part is over taking power boats because they have to stick to the speed limit! :lol2:

Edit: ocean surf huh? Ive always thought about trying it but never really had the time


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> I might be! depending how much money I get after my driving lessons! :lol2: yeah, My expeditions usually last a week or so, got no idea of total mileage but its gotta be pretty high, the best part is over taking power boats because they have to stick to the speed limit! :lol2:
> 
> Edit: ocean surf huh? Ive always thought about trying it but never really had the time


Well, let me know... I will make you a deal! I haven't used it as much as I would like. Haven't got the time to do many expeditions these days. But a few hours pissing around in surf is good. 

Plus I live near the coast. So it works out better.

I will be looking for about £550 Ono with spray skirt. Cheaper if you collect.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Well, let me know... I will make you a deal! I haven't used it as much as I would like. Haven't got the time to do many expeditions these days. But a few hours pissing around in surf is good.
> 
> Plus I live near the coast. So it works out better.


I certainly will! thanks mate! if your ever down this way we can go on a paddle.. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> I certainly will! thanks mate! if your ever down this way we can go on a paddle.. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Sounds like a plan! See my edited post...


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Sounds like a plan! See my edited post...


haha I shall have to see what my daddy brings me for my birthday in the way of money :Na_Na_Na_Na: plus I feel I have to tell you that I giggled when i read spray skirt.. I call them spray decks to avoid sounding gay :whistling2:


----------



## ojo

I'm backkkkkkk muhaha


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> haha I shall have to see what my daddy brings me for my birthday in the way of money :Na_Na_Na_Na: plus I feel I have to tell you that I giggled when i read spray skirt.. I call them spray decks to avoid sounding gay :whistling2:


Haha ok. Seriously let me know though. I'm looking to move soon so I need the cash.

Meh, I calls em what I like. I'm a big bloke, few people argue. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Haha ok. Seriously let me know though. I'm looking to move soon so I need the cash.
> 
> Meh, I calls em what I like. I'm a big bloke, few people argue. :lol2:


I will let you know very soon  and I always imagined you to be tall but very slim :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Hey Ian!


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> I'm backkkkkkk muhaha


 
IAN :flrt:

Please tell callum tattoos do not hurt :whistling2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> I will let you know very soon  and I always imagined you to be tall but very slim :lol2:


Hahaha! 6ft 3 and 17 stone...



snasha_d said:


> IAN :flrt:
> 
> Please tell callum tattoos do not hurt :whistling2:


They don't!:whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Hahaha! 6ft 3 and 17 stone...
> 
> 
> 
> They don't!:whistling2:


I'd still argue with you :Na_Na_Na_Na:

They don't!! I'm booked in for next one on 3rd july :2thumb:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> I'd still argue with you :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> They don't!! I'm booked in for next one on 3rd july :2thumb:


I'm sure you would...

I know! I have one!


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> I'm sure you would...
> 
> I know! I have one!


I think a good arguement is needed sometimes 

What you got?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> I think a good arguement is needed sometimes
> 
> What you got?


A Greek/Spartan helmet on my upper arm....


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> A Greek/Spartan helmet on my upper arm....


Nice, get some more :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Hahaha! 6ft 3 and 17 stone...
> 
> 
> 
> They don't!:whistling2:


:gasp: your a rival for tyler! :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Lord, ill argue with you lol 6.5 and 18 stone lmao

Callum, Ive got, arms, legs, chest and ribs all done and the only one that hurt was my ribs, and even at that it was bearable, its like having a sharp pencil dragged over your skin. If its your first one, expect a bit of discomfort for about 10 mins, but the artist should keep you busy by talking to you through it


----------



## Lord Vetinari

ojo said:


> Lord, ill argue with you lol 6.5 and 18 stone lmao
> 
> Callum, Ive got, arms, legs, chest and ribs all done and the only one that hurt was my ribs, and even at that it was bearable, its like having a sharp pencil dragged over your skin. If its your first one, expect a bit of discomfort for about 10 mins, but the artist should keep you busy by talking to you through it


Feel free.


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Lord, ill argue with you lol 6.5 and 18 stone lmao
> 
> Callum, Ive got, arms, legs, chest and ribs all done and the only one that hurt was my ribs, and even at that it was bearable, its like having a sharp pencil dragged over your skin. If its your first one, expect a bit of discomfort for about 10 mins, but the artist should keep you busy by talking to you through it


This has actually really put my mind at ease! :lol2: Think I will get one for sure now!


----------



## ojo

Lord Vetinari said:


> Feel free.


No i wont, cant tell me what to do :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Hello people :flrt:


----------



## ojo

geckodelta said:


> This has actually really put my mind at ease! :lol2: Think I will get one for sure now!


Just think hard about what you want, 80% of people regret getting their first tattoo because they rushed into it. 

Sooner or later youll get the bug though and the one will turn into a few in no time lol


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Just think hard about what you want, 80% of people regret getting their first tattoo because they rushed into it.
> 
> Sooner or later youll get the bug though and the one will turn into a few in no time lol


yeah, you can get them laser'd off though right? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Rawr.


----------



## snasha_d

Eeeeeeeekkkkkkk my B.Smithi has only gone and moulted!!!! She looks so purdy :flrt:


----------



## kris74

geckodelta said:


> yeah, you can get them laser'd off though right? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Aye but it's expensive. I find tattoos to be pretty sore but you get through it and some places are worse than others. In the crook of your arm in a 3 hour session or a 2 hour session of intricate bio-mech on and above your elbow is also pretty nasty if you ask me. The thing is though, if you want it you'll get it and put up with it cos it's only 2 hours or so. Sometimes less depending on what you're getting done..


----------



## Colosseum

Tick tock, tick tock.....................................................Bang!


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> Aye but it's expensive. I find tattoos to be pretty sore but you get through it and some places are worse than others. In the crook of your arm in a 3 hour session or a 2 hour session of intricate bio-mech on and above your elbow is also pretty nasty if you ask me. The thing is though, if you want it you'll get it and put up with it cos it's only 2 hours or so. Sometimes less depending on what you're getting done..


Yeah, I really want one now! My dad said I can get one.. so I guess I should start thinking up designs and stuff :lol2:


Colosseum said:


> Tick tock, tick tock.....................................................Bang!


Goes the weasel!


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Eeeeeeeekkkkkkk my B.Smithi has only gone and moulted!!!! She looks so purdy :flrt:


Aww I bet she's so cute :flrt:



Hello everyone


----------



## Colosseum

Ailsa


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Yeah, I really want one now! My dad said I can get one.. so I guess I should start thinking up designs and stuff :lol2:
> 
> 
> Goes the weasel!


Get a design and look at it everyday for a few weeks and think if you could look at every day for the rest of your life! If you stop liking it after a week it's not meant to be 


AilsaM said:


> Aww I bet she's so cute :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone


she's beautiful


----------



## snasha_d

Colosseum said:


> Tick tock, tick tock.....................................................Bang!


Tick tock went the croc


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Get a design and look at it everyday for a few weeks and think if you could look at every day for the rest of your life! If you stop liking it after a week it's not meant to be
> 
> 
> she's beautiful


oh thats a good idea!


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> oh thats a good idea!


I'm full of em Hun


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> I'm full of em Hun


giggity... :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> giggity... :whistling2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> Ailsa


Oliver 



snasha_d said:


> she's beautiful


Yeah I bet she is


----------



## Colosseum

You single Ailsa?


----------



## snasha_d




----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> image


:flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> :flrt:


 N'aww thanx Callum : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> N'aww thanx Callum : victory:


Its ok! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Im bored :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Im bored :lol2:


 Rap???


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Rap???


Good Idea :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Howdy.


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> You single Ailsa?


 
Alas my dear Oliver no I'm not lol


----------



## ojo

geckodelta said:


> oh thats a good idea!


What are you thinking of getting done and where? As Kris said, and to add..

On average most people complain of the pain in these areas:
Foot,
Ribs,
Inside elbow,
Outside elbow,
Inner thigh,
and Sole of foot.

Im assuming youll be going for the "rebel" look and getting one on your bicep (thats where most people get their first tattoo (in men anyway)) in which case, youll breeze through it.

What Shelley said is true, however, if you can look at the design for 5 minutes and find more than 3 reasons it wont suit you pick another, You wont be looking at it for the rest of your life as youll forget its there (only just re-discovered my elbow has a nice shade of pink in it after 1 and a bit years :whistling2

If you want to talk designs shoot me a PM or if you have a drawing already send me a pic so i can see if it is tattoo-able : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> What are you thinking of getting done and where? As Kris said, and to add..
> 
> On average most people complain of the pain in these areas:
> Foot,
> Ribs,
> Inside elbow,
> Outside elbow,
> Inner thigh,
> and Sole of foot.
> 
> Im assuming youll be going for the "rebel" look and getting one on your bicep (thats where most people get their first tattoo (in men anyway)) in which case, youll breeze through it.
> 
> What Shelley said is true, however, if you can look at the design for 5 minutes and find more than 3 reasons it wont suit you pick another, You wont be looking at it for the rest of your life as youll forget its there (only just re-discovered my elbow has a nice shade of pink in it after 1 and a bit years :whistling2
> 
> If you want to talk designs shoot me a PM or if you have a drawing already send me a pic so i can see if it is tattoo-able : victory:


I was gonna get it on the front of my shoulder! :lol2: over my collar bone.. I have no idea yet! but I will try to get some designs tomorrow and I will send you the PM! :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

Morning all, just ordered myself 2 new T's and can't wait till they get here! :jump::jump::jump:


----------



## ojo

geckodelta said:


> I was gonna get it on the front of my shoulder! :lol2: over my collar bone.. I have no idea yet! but I will try to get some designs tomorrow and I will send you the PM! :2thumb:


Because that area isnt subject to the harsh weather on a near daily basis you will find some discomfort (especially it being your first time)

The first 10-15 minutes will feel like hell but after that youll get used to it and itll become a dull ache.

Eat a decent sized breakfast and drink plenty of fluid so you have a better chance of not passing out :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Because that area isnt subject to the harsh weather on a near daily basis you will find some discomfort (especially it being your first time)
> 
> The first 10-15 minutes will feel like hell but after that youll get used to it and itll become a dull ache.
> 
> Eat a decent sized breakfast and drink plenty of fluid so you have a better chance of not passing out :lol2:


:lol2: you've filled me with so much confidence :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Morning all, just ordered myself 2 new T's and can't wait till they get here! :jump::jump::jump:


What you getting?


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> What you getting?


Am getting a juvi salmon pink and a chaco golden knee sling


----------



## geckodelta

Just got back from the dentist.. :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Just got back from the dentist.. :lol2:


 
Hope you didn't need anything done :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Hope you didn't need anything done :lol2:


I went there too have root canal surgery :lol2: and I return with a £550 bill for the crown :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> I went there too have root canal surgery :lol2: and I return with a £550 bill for the crown :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Bloody hell you poor thing, here have a *hug* :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Bloody hell you poor thing, here have a *hug* :lol2:


haha thanks :Na_Na_Na_Na: it was my parents money :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> haha thanks :Na_Na_Na_Na: it was my parents money :lol2:


Good old mummy and daddy eh :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Good old mummy and daddy eh :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


Yeah :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

What a day, what a feckin day!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Waz up?


----------



## Colosseum

Tired and cold been fencing today and got soaked through and through, then I come on here to some little jerk off telling me how to sell my stock put me in a right stinker.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Tell 'em to jog on. Bluntly. 

Any whiskey in the house? That puts me in a good mood...


----------



## Colosseum

Don't drink mate, I am also upset that Ailsa binned me of lol!


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> Don't drink mate, I am also upset that Ailsa binned me of lol!


 
Awwwwwwwwwwww honey :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Colosseum said:


> Don't drink mate, I am also upset that Ailsa binned me of lol!


More for me then...


----------



## snasha_d

Help me :devil:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Help me :devil:


What with?


----------



## geckodelta

No one will insure me to drive :devil:


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> Help me :devil:


 
:gasp: What's up?



geckodelta said:


> No one will insure me to drive :devil:


 
Why not?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> No one will insure me to drive :devil:


:hmm:

What you done then?


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> :gasp: What's up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?


Because I'm 17 :whip:



Lord Vetinari said:


> :hmm:
> 
> What you done then?


Nothing, they won't insure 17 year olds? I don't get why, when thats the age you can drive? :bash:


----------



## snasha_d

I am stuck at work until 7am with next to no sleep and i am tired


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> I am stuck at work until 7am with next to no sleep and i am tired


Aww, you can keep me occupied tonight then when I can't sleep :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Because I'm 17 :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing, they won't insure 17 year olds? I don't get why, when thats the age you can drive? :bash:


Your either typing in something wrong. Or looking at the wrong insurers. Some won't insure people under 21.



snasha_d said:


> I am stuck at work until 7am with next to no sleep and i am tired


That sucks. What do you do?


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Your either typing in something wrong. Or looking at the wrong insurers. Some won't insure people under 21.
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks. What do you do?


Im looking at all the major ones, some are 21 and some are 18.. not typing in anything wrong, so annoying...


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Im looking at all the major ones, some are 21 and some are 18.. not typing in anything wrong, so annoying...


What type of car you looking at....?


----------



## AilsaM

snasha_d said:


> I am stuck at work until 7am with next to no sleep and i am tired


Awwwwwwwwwwww bummer *hugs*


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> What type of car you looking at....?


This :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> This :lol2:


Reallly? That will be why you tart. You will have to ring for a quote on one of those.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Reallly? That will be why you tart. You will have to ring for a quote on one of those.


ahh I will give them a call tomorrow then :lol2: yes really.. its sexy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> ahh I will give them a call tomorrow then :lol2: yes really.. its sexy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Don't be surprised if you get denied.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Don't be surprised if you get denied.


I don't see why they would deny me though? If I could afford the insurance?


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> This :lol2:


Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice car but no wonder you can't get insurance :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Aww, you can keep me occupied tonight then when I can't sleep :lol2:


Fair enough Callum Best tell me a joke then!!



Lord Vetinari said:


> Your either typing in something wrong. Or looking at the wrong insurers. Some won't insure people under 21.
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks. What do you do?


Work on reception in A&E



AilsaM said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww bummer *hugs*


thank Ailsa: victory:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> I don't see why they would deny me though? If I could afford the insurance?


Quite simply.... You're too high risk. 

Insurance is like gambling, you are evens on to crash into a tree and take 10 cars with you at 17. You are very likely to cause the insurance company to loose vast sums of money.

It's not a case of not being able to afford it, they just won't offer it.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Fair enough Callum Best tell me a joke then!!
> 
> 
> 
> Work on reception in A&E
> 
> 
> 
> thank Ailsa: victory:


Oooo must be a varied job!


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Oooo must be a varied job!


It can be very interesting at times :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> It can be very interesting at times :lol2:


What percentage of your intake is drink related of a night?


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> What percentage of your intake is drink related of a night?


Well not sure on the figures But it increases drastically at weekends :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Well not sure on the figures But it increases drastically at weekends :lol2:


Shock horror!:lol2:

Weirdest story you have working there?


----------



## ojo

Get your parents to insure it and put your name down as a second driver, still doubtful youll get it though considering your only 17


----------



## Lord Vetinari

ojo said:


> Get your parents to insure it and put your name down as a second driver, still doubtful youll get it though considering your only 17


Plus you wouldn't build a no claims ...


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Shock horror!:lol2:
> 
> Weirdest story you have working there?


ermm shouldnt really make it public tbh


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> ermm shouldnt really make it public tbh


Pm then... :2thumb: I don't know which hospital or trust you work for and it's not like you have to say.

Or weirdest story you can tell?


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Pm then... :2thumb: I don't know which hospital or trust you work for and it's not like you have to say.
> 
> Or weirdest story you can tell?


I dont really know which ones are suitable for on here tbh


----------



## ojo

Does it matter about the no claims? hes gonna write off within a few months anyway... :lol:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Quite simply.... You're too high risk.
> 
> Insurance is like gambling, you are evens on to crash into a tree and take 10 cars with you at 17. You are very likely to cause the insurance company to loose vast sums of money.
> 
> It's not a case of not being able to afford it, they just won't offer it.


What a fail :lol2: oh well.. I would be a good driver, Im not the boy racer type :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> I dont really know which ones are suitable for on here tbh


Your boring....


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Does it matter about the no claims? hes gonna write off within a few months anyway... :lol:


No! Im a good boy


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> No! Im a good boy


Months...MONTHS!?

I would give him hours!:lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Your boring....


I will pm you 

But i can say we get people in who have things in places like toilet brushes that do not belong there


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> I will pm you
> 
> But i can say we get people in who have things in places like toilet brushes that do not belong there


Fank oo! 
:flrt:

Haha! Epic.....

I can share some of my stories? I have good ones....


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> What a fail :lol2: oh well.. I would be a good driver, Im not the boy racer type :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you want an e46 m3
you have to be a, a :censor: or b, a boy racer :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Fank oo!
> :flrt:
> 
> Haha! Epic.....
> 
> I can share some of my stories? I have good ones....


Awesome


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> you want an e46 m3
> you have to be a, a :censor: or b, a boy racer :lol2:


Well Im not either of those


----------



## Lord Vetinari

The best one:

On one site there are large reinforced concrete caissons being built. (think large concrete box buried in the ground)

The concrete once poured and cured needs treating with a water proofing agent/paint. This involves a small team of guys being lowered into said concrete box and working away... 

Now the waterproofing agent is very thick and requires constant mixing using a plasterers mixer. (big metal corkscrew with blades attached to a large drill)

With so many people in an enclosed space it get hot. So the guy doing the mixing strips to his waist, tying his long sleeved hi vis jacket around his waist.

All is going grand until the loose sleeves of the jacket get caught in the mixer... This draws the big metal corkscrew very very quickly towards the guys crotch... You could hear the screams from a fair way away.


He ended up having to have one testical sewn inside his leg while his battered scrotum healed and it could be re-inserted.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> The best one:
> 
> On one site there are large reinforced concrete caissons being built. (think large concrete box buried in the ground)
> 
> The concrete once poured and cured needs treating with a water proofing agent/paint. This involves a small team of guys being lowered into said concrete box and working away...
> 
> Now the waterproofing agent is very thick and requires constant mixing using a plasterers mixer. (big metal corkscrew with blades attached to a large drill)
> 
> With so many people in an enclosed space it get hot. So the guy doing the mixing strips to his waist, tying his long sleeved hi vis jacket around his waist.
> 
> All is going grand until the loose sleeves of the jacket get caught in the mixer... This draws the big metal corkscrew very very quickly towards the guys crotch... You could hear the screams from a fair way away.
> 
> 
> He ended up having to have one testical sewn inside his leg while his battered scrotum healed and it could be re-inserted.


:gasp:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> :gasp:


Construction sites are interesting places!


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Construction sites are interesting places!


They should wear protective cups :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> They should wear protective cups :lol2:


Or not be bloody stupid and have loose clothing near moving machinery....


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Or not be bloody stupid and have loose clothing near moving machinery....


Well that too I guess.. :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> The best one:
> 
> On one site there are large reinforced concrete caissons being built. (think large concrete box buried in the ground)
> 
> The concrete once poured and cured needs treating with a water proofing agent/paint. This involves a small team of guys being lowered into said concrete box and working away...
> 
> Now the waterproofing agent is very thick and requires constant mixing using a plasterers mixer. (big metal corkscrew with blades attached to a large drill)
> 
> With so many people in an enclosed space it get hot. So the guy doing the mixing strips to his waist, tying his long sleeved hi vis jacket around his waist.
> 
> All is going grand until the loose sleeves of the jacket get caught in the mixer... This draws the big metal corkscrew very very quickly towards the guys crotch... You could hear the screams from a fair way away.
> 
> 
> He ended up having to have one testical sewn inside his leg while his battered scrotum healed and it could be re-inserted.


Nice haha


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Nice haha


Yeah can tell you work in A&E!:lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yeah can tell you work in A&E!:lol2:


How can you :gasp:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> How can you :gasp:


Because after reading the that story you chuckled....:lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Because after reading the that story you chuckled....:lol2:


 Yes i did indeed


----------



## Colosseum

I am back after my short term break sorted some shite out and now feel ready to return if not to buy inverts then to talk.


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> I am back after my short term break sorted some shite out and now feel ready to return if not to buy inverts then to talk.


 
Woohoo :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

So much rain here today, may as well been driving a hovercraft home tonight don't think my wheels were touching tarmac.


----------



## spinnin_tom

i'm getting a rainbow crab.
didn't you keep them colosseum?


----------



## Colosseum

Yes I did indeed


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Yes I did indeed


what were they in, and was it 100% fresh water ? :2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum

I had mine in a 2ft aquarium half filled with fresh water fully filtrated and heated.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> I had mine in a 2ft aquarium half filled with fresh water fully filtrated and heated.


nice one, thanks !
that's perfect, i've got a big aquarium filter since i currently use it for my trop. fish and i'm selling them, as i decided to get another invert instead lol

aquarium heater in the water or a mat under it ? 

:notworthy:


----------



## _jake_

I figured you weren't joking about your Nun costume then Callum? Interesting few pages I've just looked back over, to say the least.:lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

I got my 2 new spiders today and they are sooooooooooooooooooooo cute :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

_jake_ said:


> I figured you weren't joking about your Nun costume then Callum? Interesting few pages I've just looked back over, to say the least.:lol2:


I was being serious when I said I had a nun costume :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> nice one, thanks !
> that's perfect, i've got a big aquarium filter since i currently use it for my trop. fish and i'm selling them, as i decided to get another invert instead lol
> 
> aquarium heater in the water or a mat under it ?
> 
> :notworthy:



Aqua heater, but make sure you have a good filtration system as they can create waste that a standard wouldn't deal with.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Aqua heater, but make sure you have a good filtration system as they can create waste that a standard wouldn't deal with.


aye, so regular partial water changes then !


----------



## Jonb1982

AilsaM said:


> I got my 2 new spiders today and they are sooooooooooooooooooooo cute :flrt:



what you got?


and

Evening chums!


----------



## AilsaM

Jonb1982 said:


> what you got?
> 
> 
> and
> 
> Evening chums!


I got a beautiful salmon pink juvi and the cutest teeny chaco golden knee :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> what you got?
> 
> 
> and
> 
> Evening chums!


: victory:


----------



## Jonb1982

AilsaM said:


> I got a beautiful salmon pink juvi and the cutest teeny chaco golden knee :flrt:



nice one!



geckodelta said:


> : victory:



alreet!?


----------



## geckodelta

Jonb1982 said:


> nice one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alreet!?


Yeah thanks, you?


----------



## AilsaM

Jonb1982 said:


> nice one!


Thanks, the liitle chaco even had a wander about as I sprayedher little home with water while trying to avoid said sling lol.......................both spiders need names so you guys got any suggestions? Needs to come under the american place name theme I have


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Thanks, the liitle chaco even had a wander about as I sprayedher little home with water while trying to avoid said sling lol.......................both spiders need names so you guys got any suggestions? Needs to come under the american place name theme I have


colarado! nevada, Mississippi boston.. i dunno :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> colarado! nevada, Mississippi boston.. i dunno :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you dunno much do you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> you dunno much do you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


they were off the top of my head, I can recite all 50 states :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> they were off the top of my head, I can recite all 50 states :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Clever boy, can you recite all the cities and counties too, oh and don't forget landmarks, places to visit etc etc :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Clever boy, can you recite all the cities and counties too, oh and don't forget landmarks, places to visit etc etc :Na_Na_Na_Na:


No :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> No :lol2:


Well what use are you then :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Well what use are you then :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I doubt anybody could recite every county in america :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> I doubt anybody could recite every county in america :lol2:


Someone could I bet you, me, not a bloody chance :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

AilsaM said:


> Someone could I bet you, me, not a bloody chance :lol2:


Your not flirting with the young boy are you?


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> Your not flirting with the young boy are you?


 
:gasp: me, flirting, never :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

AilsaM said:


> :gasp: me, flirting, never :lol2:


You never flirt with me like that


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> You never flirt with me like that


Would you like me to flirt with you Oliver :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

Not just yet I am off for a *** and then down the chippy.


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> Not just yet I am off for a *** and then down the chippy.


Right well you can get me some chips while your there :whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Not just yet I am off for a *** and then down the chippy.



don't get cod :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> don't get cod :whip:


alternatively don't get any fish and become a vegetarian :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> alternatively don't get any fish and become a vegetarian :2thumb:


or just plain old kill yourself.. either works. they're pretty much the same


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> or just plain old kill yourself.. either works. they're pretty much the same


No, no they aren't..


----------



## Charleyfarl

Heyy :flrt:


----------



## AilsaM

Hiya!

And woohoo I have now named my 2 new spiders :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Hiya!
> 
> And woohoo I have now named my 2 new spiders :flrt:


You better have used one of my names :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> You better have used one of my names :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Salmon Pink - Memphis
Chaco Golden Knee - Mississippi :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Salmon Pink - Memphis
> Chaco Golden Knee - Mississippi :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


Yay!!!!!! :flrt: :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Yay!!!!!! :flrt: :lol2:


I need to get pics taken of them, they're just beautiful :flrt:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> alternatively don't get any fish and become a vegetarian :2thumb:


Why the fung would you want to do that?

Howdy people.


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> I need to get pics taken of them, they're just beautiful :flrt:


Especially cause one of them has a name I thought of! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Lord Vetinari said:


> Why the fung would you want to do that?
> 
> Howdy people.


Because animals have every right to live :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Especially cause one of them has a name I thought of! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Technically that's a name I had on my list of possible names :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Especially cause one of them has a name I thought of! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Because animals have every right to live :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yup, that's why I eat 'em. Keeps me ticking along nicely.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yup, that's why I eat 'em. Keeps me ticking along nicely.


:whip: :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> :whip: :lol2:


You a vegi?


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Heyy :flrt:


Hello :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Lord Vetinari said:


> You a vegi?


Ive been a veggie since I was born :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Hello :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been a veggie since I was born :lol2:


Bout time you had a steak then. :lol2:

Mind if I ask why?


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Bout time you had a steak then. :lol2:
> 
> Mind if I ask why?


Noo! :lol2:

My mums a veggie so she didn't give me meat, then as soon as I could choose she asked If I wanted to try some and I said no.. and still haven't to this day :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Noo! :lol2:
> 
> My mums a veggie so she didn't give me meat, then as soon as I could choose she asked If I wanted to try some and I said no.. and still haven't to this day :lol2:


Fair enough. 

Not big on huntin' shootin' fishin' then? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Not big on huntin' shootin' fishin' then? :lol2:


Nope, definitely not big on that :Na_Na_Na_Na: is this where you tell me you go huntin' shootin' fishin' then? :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Nope, definitely not big on that :Na_Na_Na_Na: is this where you tell me you go huntin' shootin' fishin' then? :lol2:


Nope. Why would i do that?


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Noo! :lol2:
> 
> My mums a veggie so she didn't give me meat, then as soon as I could choose she asked If I wanted to try some and I said no.. and still haven't to this day :lol2:


OMG, meal times are so boring when your a vegi :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Nope. Why would i do that?


I dunno :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> I dunno :lol2:


Fishing is worse then golf anyway. 

Did you get a quote on the bimmer?


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Fishing is worse then golf anyway.
> 
> Did you get a quote on the bimmer?


Nope :lol2: My mum told me to get a normal first car.. whatever one of those is! :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Nope :lol2: My mum told me to get a normal first car.. whatever one of those is! :lol2:


Something with a sensible engine size? 1.4 or something. 

Or a Golf?


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Something with a sensible engine size? 1.4 or something.
> 
> Or a Golf?


Yeah, I want something small.. I think insurance will be just as bad on a golf :lol2: I was supposed to be having my mums car but she sold it and got her teeth done instead :whip:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Yeah, I want something small.. I think insurance will be just as bad on a golf :lol2: I was supposed to be having my mums car but she sold it and got her teeth done instead :whip:


Insurance drops significantly on anything below a 1.4. Definitely stay below 2.0

Polo? Fiat 500?


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Insurance drops significantly on anything below a 1.4. Definitely stay below 2.0
> 
> Polo? Fiat 500?


Oh yeah fiat 500! I love those.. *wanders off to ebay* :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Oh yeah fiat 500! I love those.. *wanders off to ebay* :lol2:


If you want something a bit different check out the Smart Roadster. 

Despite the name, actually a very very nice car. No idea what the insurance is like for you though. Small engines, but light cars.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> If you want something a bit different check out the Smart Roadster.
> 
> Despite the name, actually a very very nice car. No idea what the insurance is like for you though. Small engines, but light cars.


I couldn't afford a fiat 500  :lol2: I need a car for like £1000 :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> I couldn't afford a fiat 500  :lol2: I need a car for like £1000 :lol2:


You were looking at a 5k bimmer yesterday?:lol2:

Thing is small cars are no longer cheap. They have become very popular and price has gone waaaay up.


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> I couldn't afford a fiat 500  :lol2: I need a car for like £1000 :lol2:


My first car was a little nisan micra, loved that wee car until some numpty wrote it of :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> You were looking at a 5k bimmer yesterday?:lol2:
> 
> Thing is small cars are no longer cheap. They have become very popular and price has gone waaaay up.


It was £686! :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Hi all


----------



## AilsaM

selina20 said:


> Hi all


Morning


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> It was £686! :lol2:


When I looked it was 5k

It's now 6.9k....


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> I couldn't afford a fiat 500  :lol2: I need a car for like £1000 :lol2:


Check out the PH classifieds  Should be a few cars within your range there 

Peugeot : Bargain Peugeot 206 1.1 LX 3 Door.

Ford : 2000/W Ford Cougar V6 2.5 24V X-Pack in Black

Peugeot : 1998 Peugeot GTi Indigo Blue

etc etc, there's plenty more if you look around 

Or, you could buy a little restoration job which would also give you something to do in the summer holidays


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> When I looked it was 5k
> 
> It's now 6.9k....


I don't think I linked you to the right car :lol2:


snowgoose said:


> Check out the PH classifieds  Should be a few cars within your range there
> 
> Peugeot : Bargain Peugeot 206 1.1 LX 3 Door.
> 
> Ford : 2000/W Ford Cougar V6 2.5 24V X-Pack in Black
> 
> Peugeot : 1998 Peugeot GTi Indigo Blue
> 
> etc etc, there's plenty more if you look around
> 
> Or, you could buy a little restoration job which would also give you something to do in the summer holidays


Oh thanks jake! will have a look now, can't get a restoration job though.. me and tools just don't go together :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Cars do my twat in that's why I drive a truck.


----------



## geckodelta

Colosseum said:


> Cars do my twat in that's why I drive a truck.


I don't think I can afford to run a truck :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Colosseum

Run it on red your be all right.


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> Cars do my twat in that's why I drive a truck.





geckodelta said:


> I don't think I can afford to run a truck :Na_Na_Na_Na:





Colosseum said:


> Run it on red your be all right.


Would love to drive a truck the way some of the numpties on the road drive :lol2:


Still trying to think of names for my new spiders, gone of the ones I picked lol


----------



## geckodelta

Colosseum said:


> Run it on red your be all right.


haha I don't think I'm ready to live life on the edge just yet :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> haha I don't think I'm ready to live life on the edge just yet :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You know he's talking about red diesel right?

Not on near empty?


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> You know he's talking about red diesel right?
> 
> Not on near empty?


what the hell is red diesel? :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> what the hell is red diesel? :lol2:


*waits while you google* :whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> what the hell is red diesel? :lol2:


Red diesel is only meant for tractors, farm machinary etc etc (I think anyway) not meant for normal use by your average driver, something to do with customs duty etc


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> *waits while you google* :whistling2:


Didn't have too :whistling2: I don't do farm stuff! I wouldn't know :Na_Na_Na_Na:


AilsaM said:


> Red diesel is only meant for tractors, farm machinary etc etc (I think anyway) not meant for normal use by your average driver, something to do with customs duty etc


Thanks! :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Thanks! :2thumb:


Your welcome :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> what the hell is red diesel? :lol2:


 *face palm*

I am bored, amuse me!


----------



## AilsaM

Hey Tyler how are you?


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Hey Tyler how are you?


Good thanks!

Have a couple of days off work before I go into hospital!

how are you ?


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Good thanks!
> 
> Have a couple of days off work before I go into hospital!
> 
> how are you ?


Aww sorry to hear your going into hospital, nothing serious I hope!

Am grand thanks


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> *face palm*
> 
> I am bored, amuse me!


Well I do have lots of alcohol in preparation for a party tonight... :whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Well I do have lots of alcohol in preparation for a party tonight... :whistling2:


Party........................party and where is my invitation to this here shindig, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Party........................party and where is my invitation to this here shindig, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :whistling2:


Its not my party, its some girls :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Its not my party, its some girls :lol2:


Oooo I see..... 8)


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Its not my party, its some girls :lol2:


Oh that's ok, you can invite me along anyway :no1:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Oooo I see..... 8)


Im not expecting any action :lol2:


AilsaM said:


> Oh that's ok, you can invite me along anyway :no1:


You can be my plus one.. bring vodka :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Im not expecting any action :lol2:
> 
> 
> You can be my plus one.. bring vodka :Na_Na_Na_Na:


If I bring vodka it will be for me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> If I bring vodka it will be for me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


and me? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Well I do have lots of alcohol in preparation for a party tonight... :whistling2:


Should be a laugh 

I shaprened my axe to like shaving sharp and was showing off with it doing tricks and shit and cut my hand :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> and me? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Meh buy your own :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Should be a laugh
> 
> I shaprened my axe to like shaving sharp and was showing off with it doing tricks and shit and cut my hand :lol2:


Hopefully :Na_Na_Na_Na: and your a twat :Na_Na_Na_Na:


AilsaM said:


> Meh buy your own :Na_Na_Na_Na:


My mum won't let me


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> My mum won't let me


Well don't tell her then


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Hopefully :Na_Na_Na_Na: and your a twat :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I am :lol2:

today isnt really my day, I was eating cheerios and got to the last few and milk so though meh I'll be a slob and drink the last bit,
then got a mouthful of milk and needed to cough, trying to stop myself coughing I pushed air out of my nose but still coughed and ended up shooting milk, 
chewed up cheerios and snot out of my nose back into the bowl.....

:blush:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Well don't tell her then


I can't get served! :lol2:



Biggys said:


> I am :lol2:
> 
> today isnt really my day, I was eating cheerios and got to the last few and milk so though meh I'll be a slob and drink the last bit,
> then got a mouthful of milk and needed to cough, trying to stop myself coughing I pushed air out of my nose but still coughed and ended up shooting milk,
> chewed up cheerios and snot out of my nose back into the bowl.....
> 
> :blush:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> I can't get served! :lol2:


Never heard of fake ID then :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Never heard of fake ID then :lol2:


No one looks like me round here :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> image


I was laughing :lol2:



AilsaM said:


> Never heard of fake ID then :lol2:


I dont need a fake Id, I just dont shave for a week and can get served just about anywhere :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> No one looks like me round here :lol2:





Biggys said:


> I dont need a fake Id, I just dont shave for a week and can get served just about anywhere :lol2:


 Do what Tyler does and you'll get served no problem :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Do what Tyler does and you'll get served no problem :lol2:


can't even grow hair on his arms, let alone his face :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Do what Tyler does and you'll get served no problem :lol2:





Biggys said:


> can't even grow hair on his arms, let alone his face :whistling2:


I already have a beard'ish.. its my eyes.. I have a baby face :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I already have a beard'ish.. its my eyes.. I have a baby face :lol2:


 So do I :lol2:

when I shave I look about 16-17 but when I dont I can pull of 20+ :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> So do I :lol2:
> 
> when I shave I look about 16-17 but when I dont I can pull of 20+ :lol2:


but you're 6 foot 6 right?
most 16-17 year olds are smaller. you were dead lucky : victory:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> but you're 6 foot 6 right?
> most 16-17 year olds are smaller. you were dead lucky : victory:


 Yep!

not really that lucky tom, when anything bad is done everyone looks round notices my first and I get the blame :lol2:

ok 99.9% of the time if something mischevious is going on it's me doing it but still :gasp:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> can't even grow hair on his arms, let alone his face :whistling2:





geckodelta said:


> I already have a beard'ish.. its my eyes.. I have a baby face :lol2:





Biggys said:


> So do I :lol2:
> 
> when I shave I look about 16-17 but when I dont I can pull of 20+ :lol2:





Biggys said:


> Yep!
> 
> not really that lucky tom, when anything bad is done everyone looks round notices my first and I get the blame :lol2:
> 
> ok 99.9% of the time if something mischevious is going on it's me doing it but still :gasp:


:roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> :roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2:


Callum I think ailsa is hinting and having a roll about with you


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Callum I think ailsa is hinting and having a roll about with you


Behave yourself Tyler :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Behave yourself Tyler :lol2:


 I do behave myself :devil:

I'll PM you callums number ok :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> So do I :lol2:
> 
> when I shave I look about 16-17 but when I dont I can pull of 20+ :lol2:


People think I'm 19 when I have a beard.. but they still ask for ID and I can't provide it :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I do behave myself :devil:
> 
> I'll PM you callums number ok :2thumb:


doesn't bother me :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> doesn't bother me :lol2:


 Nah I'm not that much of a douche :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> I do behave myself :devil:
> 
> I'll PM you callums number ok :2thumb:


 
Ever the comedian Tyler eh :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Ever the comedian Tyler eh :lol2:


 Well what can I say, someone needs to amuse me :lol2:

although I dont do 9/11 jokes.....they are just plane wrong :whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Well what can I say, someone needs to amuse me :lol2:


:lol2::whip:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> :lol2::whip:


I was saying I amuse myself you turd :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

I had more but I will get infracted


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> I was saying I amuse myself you turd :lol2:


:blush:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> :blush:


*facepalm*


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


----------



## AilsaM

My new salmon pink has eaten for me though the little chaco hasn't shown much interest in the food but am not that worried.


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> My new salmon pink has eaten for me though the little chaco hasn't shown much interest in the food but am not that worried.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


That is amazing :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


He looks like mine! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> He looks like mine! :lol2:


 You have a hedgehog :O


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You have a hedgehog :O


Didn't I show you him when I was drunk? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Didn't I show you him when I was drunk? :lol2:


No :lol2:

you just put a pillow on your head dressed as a nun rapped at me, then had a little dance about :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Just had the digital switch over thingy!

got 144 channels in my room now 8)


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> No :lol2:
> 
> you just put a pillow on your head dressed as a nun rapped at me, then had a little dance about :lol2:


:lol2: yeah.. I'm a bad drunk :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Biggys said:


> Just had the digital switch over thingy!
> 
> got 144 channels in my room now 8)


:lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Afternoon


----------



## Biggys

Dubstep sesh :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Colosseum said:


> Afternoon


Hello : victory:


Biggys said:


> Dubstep sesh :flrt:


What? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Hello : victory:
> 
> 
> What? :lol2:


I'm listening to dubstep, well I was I'm now listening to some death metal :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I'm listening to dubstep, well I was I'm now listening to some death metal :lol2:


Im listening to Radio 3.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Im listening to Radio 3.


What sort of music do they play on that ? :lol:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> What sort of music do they play on that ? :lol:


This sort of music..


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> This sort of music..


Yeah you are posh. end of :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yeah you are posh. end of :lol2:


Im not :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Im not :lol2:


 You can't post that music then claim not to be posh :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You can't post that music then claim not to be posh :lol2:


We just like different types of music, thats all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> We just like different types of music, thats all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You are posh end of.....and if you had crabs they would look like the one that Lord V posted up :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Roses are red
Violets﻿ are blue
I suck at poems
Refrigerator


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You are posh end of.....and if you had crabs they would look like the one that Lord V posted up :lol2:


I actually laughed out loud! :lol2:


Biggys said:


> Roses are red
> Violets﻿ are blue
> I suck at poems
> Refrigerator


I know how that i supposed to end :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I actually laughed out loud! :lol2:
> 
> 
> I know how that i supposed to end :Na_Na_Na_Na:


So you should :Na_Na_Na_Na:


it's meant to end like that!!!

sometimes you annoy me, and if you were a potato you would be a shite potato!!!!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> So you should :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> it's meant to end like that!!!
> 
> sometimes you annoy me, and if you were a potato you would be a shite potato!!!!


That makes no sense :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> That makes no sense :lol2:


 Yes it does,

If you were a potato, you would be a crap potato.....therefore you are crap :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yes it does,
> 
> If you were a potato, you would be a crap potato.....therefore you are crap :lol2:


But I'm not a potato? :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Kayak trip is a bust. :devil:

Entertain me people.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> But I'm not a potato? :lol2:


That is what you say....



Lord Vetinari said:


> Kayak trip is a bust. :devil:
> 
> Entertain me people.


BOOBS!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> That is what you say....
> 
> 
> 
> BOOBS!


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


that is epic :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> that is epic :lol2:


Every guy has that exact thought process....:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Every guy has that exact thought process....:lol2:


Not true!






ok that is true :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## Biggys

WOOP WOOP :jump:


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> image
> 
> 
> image


Your awesome..


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Your awesome..


This has to be said! :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Your awesome..





Biggys said:


> This has to be said! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


One of the very few that do :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


Shouted this out of a car window at someone got some funny ass look:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


:flrt:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Whats everyone doing this eve then?


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Whats everyone doing this eve then?


Partying, hopefully :Na_Na_Na_Na: you?


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Whats everyone doing this eve then?


I was gunna go pub and play darts, but have no one to go pub with, and playing darts on yourown doesnt really work :lol2:

you ?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Nuffin.... Everyone I know is busy.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Nuffin.... Everyone I know is busy.


I would use this excuse, but saying everyone, would stretch it to about 5 people in my village


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I would use this excuse, but saying everyone, would stretch it to about 5 people in my village


Meh. 

I ordered pizza though. That will make up for it!


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> *Meh.*
> 
> I ordered pizza though. That will make up for it!


Me feelings exactly :lol2:

I just had a burger I need no more food!

what pizza did you order ?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Me feelings exactly :lol2:
> 
> I just had a burger I need no more food!
> 
> what pizza did you order ?


One with meatballs and jalepenos ....


It's gooood.


----------



## eightball

Biggys said:


> Me feelings exactly :lol2:
> 
> I just had a burger I need no more food!
> 
> what pizza did you order ?



I just had chicken won ton noodle soup, it was discusting, tasted like shrimps blended in to a juice poured into the soup and the chicken was like rubber, overly disappointed

Id opt for the pizza or burger next time :mf_dribble:


----------



## geckodelta

guys I'm back from that party.. I'm classing it as a win :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> guys I'm back from that party.. I'm classing it as a win :lol2:


You rang me up and left a 8 minute voice message.....
I called you back and you were passing yourphone around the party getting people to say hello, 
tbh most of the people there sounded like they belong on the only way is essex.....

:lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

He got action then?

Cold pizza breakfast FTW.:2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum

Biggys said:


> You rang me up and left a 8 minute voice message.....
> I called you back and you were passing yourphone around the party getting people to say hello,
> tbh most of the people there sounded like they belong on the only way is essex.....
> 
> :lol2:


All sounded like 8yr olds I bet


----------



## Colosseum

geckodelta said:


> guys I'm back from that party.. I'm classing it as a win :lol2:


Did you end up getting your pipe out then?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You rang me up and left a 8 minute voice message.....
> I called you back and you were passing yourphone around the party getting people to say hello,
> tbh most of the people there sounded like they belong on the only way is essex.....
> 
> :lol2:


an 8 minute voice message? I thought you were on the phone to me :lol2: what did it say? and I thought I needed to share the fact that I had other friends with the people there so I didn't look like my only friends were from college or something :lol2: to be honest I can remember :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Colosseum said:


> Did you end up getting your pipe out then?


yeah many times, I needed to go to the toilet a lot :whistling2:


----------



## MaskFac3

Anyone else watchin the London marathon? I wanna do it when I'm 18


----------



## AilsaM

Good morning lovely people :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

MaskFac3 said:


> Anyone else watchin the London marathon? I wanna do it when I'm 18


I want to do it too. But I can't be bothered :lol2:


AilsaM said:


> Good morning lovely people :flrt:


morning :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

Morning


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> morning :2thumb:


How are you? 



Trootle said:


> Morning


Morning


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You rang me up and left a 8 minute voice message.....
> I called you back and you were passing yourphone around the party getting people to say hello,
> *tbh most of the people there sounded like they belong on the only way is essex.....*
> 
> :lol2:


:gasp: no! they were respectable people I think :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> He got action then?
> 
> Cold pizza breakfast FTW.:2thumb:


Cold pizza is the shit!



geckodelta said:


> an 8 minute voice message? I thought you were on the phone to me :lol2: what did it say? and I thought I needed to share the fact that I had other friends with the people there so I didn't look like my only friends were from college or something :lol2: to be honest I can remember :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah 8 mins...


Tyler.....tyler are you there tyler......tyyyyyyyyler are you there? oh look a star lets follow it to jesus, becca look a star,
tyler there is a star it's sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo far away, tyler are you there?

I'm gunna go outside, tyler mate, can you hear me, I'm going to see jesus!
and I'm with some girls at a party! tyler answer me 

TYLER, I'm going to meet Jesus dude, why aren't you saying anything ty....tyler....are you there 

and so on :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: no! they were respectable people I think :lol2:


 Mate one of them asked to blow me for beer money......it was a guy :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Morning


Good thanks, you???


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Good thanks, you???


Am good thanks : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Cold pizza is the shit!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah 8 mins...
> 
> 
> Tyler.....tyler are you there tyler......tyyyyyyyyler are you there? oh look a star lets follow it to jesus, becca look a star,
> tyler there is a star it's sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo far away, tyler are you there?
> 
> I'm gunna go outside, tyler mate, can you hear me, I'm going to see jesus!
> and I'm with some girls at a party! tyler answer me
> 
> TYLER, I'm going to meet Jesus dude, why aren't you saying anything ty....tyler....are you there
> 
> and so on :lol2:


Oh :lol2: to be fair it was a massive star... and I was pretty hyped about meeting jesus, I swear you were there though? when I was saying that? because you were talking back right? :lol2:



Biggys said:


> Mate one of them asked to blow me for beer money......it was a guy :lol2:


You sure that wasn't me? :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Oh :lol2: to be fair it was a massive star... and I was pretty hyped about meeting jesus, I swear you were there though? when I was saying that? because you were talking back right? :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure that wasn't me? :whistling2:


Nope I wasn't talking back lmao, I rang you back then you passed me to everyone in the party then asked to marry me, cos I told you nott o lay on the grass cos it'll be wet

your exact words were

"awww tyler man you care about me, I think we should get married mate"

:lol2:


nope some guy called ryan :lol2:


it was quite funny listening to drunk people as I was walking through the woods at like 10pm :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Nope I wasn't talking back lmao, I rang you back then you passed me to everyone in the party then asked to marry me, cos I told you nott o lay on the grass cos it'll be wet
> 
> your exact words were
> 
> "awww tyler man you care about me, I think we should get married mate"
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> nope some guy called ryan :lol2:
> 
> 
> it was quite funny listening to drunk people as I was walking through the woods at like 10pm :lol2:


:gasp: ryan said that?! he's a christian nun! Im gonna tell him off! :lol2: also, we should get married :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: ryan said that?! he's a christian nun! Im gonna tell him off! :lol2: also, we should get married :whistling2:


 Yes Ryan said that :lol2:

You will only get the same reply as last night mate :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yes Ryan said that :lol2:
> 
> You will only get the same reply as last night mate :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Which was yes? :flrt: dude, I actually got some action at this party.. I shall tell you on msn :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Which was yes? :flrt: dude, I actually got some action at this party.. I shall tell you on msn :Na_Na_Na_Na:


No, it was no :lol2:


OK tell me on MSN


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> No, it was no :lol2:
> 
> 
> OK tell me on MSN


Your right sorry, wanna get civilly engaged? :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Your right sorry, wanna get civilly engaged? :whistling2:


No.....I have sharp pointy objects on my person, I suggest leaving me alone


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> No.....*I have sharp pointy objects on my person*, I suggest leaving me alone


I bet you do  save that for the honeymoon...


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I bet you do  save that for the honeymoon...


If it is that pointy and sharp you need to get to the doctors cos something deffinatly isn't right.... :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> If it is that pointy and sharp you need to get to the doctors cos something deffinatly isn't right.... :lol2:


Its all good :whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM

Just found a freshly shed MBK and she's put on loads of weight since last time I weighed her :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Its all good :whistling2:


callum wants to be butthurt by a machete :whistling2:



AilsaM said:


> Just found a freshly shed MBK and she's put on loads of weight since last time I weighed her :flrt:


 Mmmmm'kay


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Cold pizza is the shit!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah 8 mins...
> 
> 
> Tyler.....tyler are you there tyler......tyyyyyyyyler are you there? oh look a star lets follow it to jesus, becca look a star,
> tyler there is a star it's sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo far away, tyler are you there?
> 
> I'm gunna go outside, tyler mate, can you hear me, I'm going to see jesus!
> and I'm with some girls at a party! tyler answer me
> 
> TYLER, I'm going to meet Jesus dude, why aren't you saying anything ty....tyler....are you there
> 
> and so on :lol2:


i love cold pizza. :flrt:

haha, what a loser.
alcohol made callum find jesus..


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Just found a freshly shed MBK and she's put on loads of weight since last time I weighed her :flrt:


Awww! I love your MBK, still debating whether or not to get one myself :flrt:


Biggys said:


> callum wants to be butthurt by a machete :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Mmmmm'kay


:gasp:




:flrt:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Awww! I love your MBK, still debating whether or not to get one myself :flrt:


She's a suberb snake, doesn't have the usual attitude kings have, only tail rattled once at me, you should get one :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i love cold pizza. :flrt:
> 
> haha, what a loser.
> alcohol made callum find jesus..


Tom, did you just call me a loser? :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Tom, did you just call me a loser? :gasp:


i did :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> She's a suberb snake, doesn't have the usual attitude kings have, only tail rattled once at me, you should get one :2thumb:


Well my birthday is coming up :whistling2:


spinnin_tom said:


> i did :lol2:


:gasp:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Well my birthday is coming up :whistling2:


My birthday too in a few months, what you getting me :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Wu-Tang Clan - Triumph (lyrics) - YouTube :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> My birthday too in a few months, what you getting me :whistling2:


An African child... according to the adverts you can feed them for 2 quid a month, I recon they must eat pennies


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> An African child... according to the adverts you can feed them for 2 quid a month, I recon they must eat pennies


:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> My birthday too in a few months, what you getting me :whistling2:


Errrm what you want? 


Biggys said:


> An African child... according to the adverts you can feed them for 2 quid a month, I recon they must eat pennies


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Errrm what you want?


Ooooooh now there's a question lol


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Errrm what you want?


Someone that is blind ? :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Someone that is blind ? :lol2:


Cheeky sod :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Ooooooh now there's a question lol


:lol2:


Biggys said:


> Someone that is blind ? :lol2:


:lol2:


AilsaM said:


> Cheeky sod :lol2:


:lol2:

That is all.


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Cheeky sod :lol2:


 Tis one of my better attributes


----------



## Biggys

I hate it when people ask you to do something and rush you, then as soon as you are ready they have started doing something else >.<


----------



## Biggys

mugger owned by karate kick - YouTube


Mimes are awesome :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

I am stuffed just had a fat roast.


----------



## Biggys

Mini closedown :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Mini closedown :lol2:


*Hides in cover*


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> *Hides in cover*


Anne frankly I recon you should hide in the attic :whistling2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

23 days to go till I see the OH again!:flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

Lord Vetinari said:


> 23 days to go till I see the OH again!:flrt:


Only 2hrs till I have a fat dump


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> Only 2hrs till I have a fat dump


Thanks for sharing that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> 23 days to go till I see the OH again!:flrt:


awww awesome dude!!! looking forward to it ?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Anne frankly I recon you should hide in the attic :whistling2:


Like Ann Frank? 


Lord Vetinari said:


> 23 days to go till I see the OH again!:flrt:


awww! have fun!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> awww awesome dude!!! looking forward to it ?





geckodelta said:


> Like Ann Frank?
> 
> 
> awww! have fun!


Of course I'm looking forward to it! You ask bloody daft questions don't you! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> I've been hit by a bus!


that made me laugh so much.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> I've been hit by a bus!


LOL! :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Been such a boring sunday afternoon here


----------



## Colosseum

Its raining here, I can't move as I have eaten to much its very dark here.


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> Its raining here, I can't move as I have eaten to much its very dark here.


Maybe you shouldn't eat so much then ;P


----------



## Biggys

I quite fancy the Idea of making a handmade long bow :hmm:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I quite fancy the Idea of making a handmade long bow :hmm:


Harder then it looks.

Yup, I was a little tipsy and walking along the kerb in Winchester near a set of traffic lights. Bus drove past and the wing mirror clipped the back of my head. He was only doing 10mph but it still hurt.:devil:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Harder then it looks.
> 
> Yup, I was a little tipsy and walking along the kerb in Winchester near a set of traffic lights. Bus drove past and the wing mirror clipped the back of my head. He was only doing 10mph but it still hurt.:devil:


I bit it did :O

Yeah I know it will be harder than it looks, but would be a good project


----------



## spinnin_tom

OH GOD
we're getting another snake today.
it'll be out forth king

hopefully it's female :whistling2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I bit it did :O
> 
> Yeah I know it will be harder than it looks, but would be a good project


Look at the English longbow company. They used to sell raw staves for bow making.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Look at the English longbow company. They used to sell raw staves for bow making.


ahh I might have to!!!

See I quite like bows, but would ike a nice wooden one to moult on my wall!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> ahh I might have to!!!
> 
> See I quite like bows, but would ike a nice wooden one to moult on my wall!


That's a bit pointless! Get out there and shoot it!

Plus longbows warp if they are left strung, so if you want to mount it on the wall it will just look like a stick. 

They also warp when used. (a new long bow will look perfectly straight when unstrung, but after use for a while will start to look curved unstrung) 

I would advise learning to shoot one first so you know how one should pull and feel when shot.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> That's a bit pointless! Get out there and shoot it!
> 
> Plus longbows warp if they are left strung, so if you want to mount it on the wall it will just look like a stick.
> 
> They also warp when used. (a new long bow will look perfectly straight when unstrung, but after use for a while will start to look curved unstrung)
> 
> I would advise learning to shoot one first so you know how one should pull and feel when shot.


I have shot now and again, but not for a long long time 

I take it you shoot then ?


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> OH GOD
> we're getting another snake today.
> it'll be out forth king
> 
> hopefully it's female :whistling2:


 
Lucly you, post pics wont you


----------



## Biggys

I have a distictive urge to party :hmm:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I have shot now and again, but not for a long long time
> 
> I take it you shoot then ?


I do indeed! 

Although I shoot a horse bow.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> I do indeed!
> 
> Although I shoot a horse bow.


ooo not heard of one of them! do you have any pictures ?

I really fancy a compound crossbow, but would end up losing my rag with someone and shooting them :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

woops


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> ooo not heard of one of them! do you have any pictures ?
> 
> I really fancy a compound crossbow, but would end up losing my rag with someone and shooting them :lol2:


Like my avatar pic you mean. 
:whistling2:

I'm on my phone atm and don't have any pics. I can upload more, or just google 'grozer horsebow'


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Like my avatar pic you mean.
> :whistling2:
> 
> I'm on my phone atm and don't have any pics. *I can upload more, or just google 'grozer horsebow'*


Ah I shall do!

I really want one of these, after playing the first Turok :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i wouldn't mind a compound bow. i've not done archery in forever :blush:


----------



## Colosseum

Anyone else think The Voice is :censor:?


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> Anyone else think The Voice is :censor:?


Dunno, what is it?


----------



## geckodelta

Colosseum said:


> Anyone else think The Voice is :censor:?


I hate Jessie J.


----------



## Colosseum

geckodelta said:


> I hate Jessie J.


I read today she's a rug muncher!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Anyone else think The Voice is :censor:?


it's crap.

jessie j is a blatant lesbian..


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> I read today she's a rug muncher!!


:lol2:

i love that phrase


----------



## 8and6

seriously dudes and dudettes, if i have to keep editing and deleting posts on this thread it will have to be closed.

Off Topic doesnt mean 18+, please bear it in mind before you get the thread closed down


----------



## AilsaM

[email protected] said:


> seriously dudes and dudettes, if i have to keep editing and deleting posts on this thread it will have to be closed.
> 
> Off Topic doesnt mean 18+, please bear it in mind before you get the thread closed down


 

But but but I didn't do anything, honest :halo:


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> seriously dudes and dudettes, if i have to keep editing and deleting posts on this thread it will have to be closed.
> 
> Off Topic doesnt mean 18+, please bear it in mind before you get the thread closed down


This indeed!


On another topic!

I have wood










^ see


----------



## Colosseum

[email protected] said:


> seriously dudes and dudettes, if i have to keep editing and deleting posts on this thread it will have to be closed.
> 
> Off Topic doesnt mean 18+, please bear it in mind before you get the thread closed down


My fault sorry Steve I will tone it down.


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> This indeed!
> 
> 
> On another topic!
> 
> I have wood
> 
> image
> 
> ^ see


Nice wood, I have 2 cute new baby spiders


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> seriously dudes and dudettes, if i have to keep editing and deleting posts on this thread it will have to be closed.
> 
> Off Topic doesnt mean 18+, please bear it in mind before you get the thread closed down


it wasn't me this time



Biggys said:


> This indeed!
> 
> 
> On another topic!
> 
> I have wood
> 
> image
> 
> ^ see


ew.



Colosseum said:


> My fault sorry Steve I will tone it down.


tut. there's always one :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Normally you tom!

getting me and Callum into trouble


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Nice wood, I have 2 cute new baby spiders
> 
> image
> image



aww, pretty.
who wants to see my wood ?


----------



## 8and6

:lol2:

you dont want to have to join the riffraff from the rest of the forum in the cummunal OT do you? do you??

:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

everybody in proper off topic is all serious and none of them actually keep animals, i don't think :gasp:

what's 18+ like ?
is it just rfuk, but with swearing ?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> aww, pretty.
> who wants to see my wood ?


Microscopes at the ready!





[email protected] said:


> :lol2:
> 
> you dont want to have to join the riffraff from the rest of the forum in the cummunal OT do you? do you??
> 
> :lol2:


No :shock:

at least our thread has some meaning, not just boring random crap, at least ours can be amusing at times :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Microscopes at the ready!


shut up.


----------



## Colosseum

Come on Steve, Crabman is offering to show us his wood


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Come on Steve, Crabman is offering to show us his wood



i guess that means me ?










is that good enough ?

my wood is big


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> aww, pretty.


Thanks Tom :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> shut up.


 Family Guy - Hey Shut Up! - YouTube

I read it in this voice :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Normally you tom!
> 
> getting me and Callum into trouble


I know, Im still hiding :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum




----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> :lol2:
> 
> you dont want to have to join the riffraff from the rest of the forum in the cummunal OT do you? do you??
> 
> :lol2:


No steve! please! :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I know, Im still hiding :whistling2:


Still!! :O



Colosseum said:


> [URL="http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/2370/101054994.jpg"]image[/URL]


:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> [URL=http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/2370/101054994.jpg]image[/URL]


whatever floats your boat


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> [URL="http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/2370/101054994.jpg"]image[/URL]


 
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> whatever floats your boat


Usually water


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Usually water


strange.

:devil:


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> whatever floats your boat


buoyancy !


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> buoyancy !


hahahaha.

NO


----------



## Biggys




----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> image


HAHAHAHAHA
my pants are wet

edit- wet with pee.

actually, shut up. i'm not helping myself


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> HAHAHAHAHA
> my pants are wet
> 
> edit- wet with pee.
> 
> actually, shut up. i'm not helping myself


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> image
> :2thumb:


i'm a big boy. i don't need no old people nappies :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> HAHAHAHAHA
> my pants are wet
> 
> edit- wet with pee.
> 
> actually, shut up. i'm not helping myself


Such a way with words :lol2:



AilsaM said:


> image


I see ailsa is suggesting stuff she has experiance using!




Also I'm that bored I'm pretty much like this










^ anything will amuse me :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm a big boy. i don't need no old people nappies :lol2:


you just said you peed yourself, you need them!!!!!!!! :lol2:



Biggys said:


> I see ailsa is suggesting stuff she has experiance using!


Not quite at that stage Tyler :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Not quite at that stage Tyler :lol2:


I dont really wanna know


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> I dont really wanna know


Well you shouldn't have been cheeky, am definately not that old you know


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Well you shouldn't have been cheeky, am definately not that old you know


60 is a little bit past prime


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> 60 is a little bit past prime


Well you might want to knock 30 of that


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Well you might want to knock 30 of that


What days ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Well you might want to knock 30 of that


knock _off_ 30 ?


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm a big boy. i don't need no old people nappies :lol2:


it says on the box right there....for 16 years old :whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> What days ?


No, years :Na_Na_Na_Na:



spinnin_tom said:


> knock _off_ 30 ?


well Tom I am not 60 years old as Ty is suggesting :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> it says on the box right there....for 16 years old :whistling2:


perfect.


----------



## geckodelta

Guys I have an announcement..


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> guys i have an announcement..


i knew it


----------



## Colosseum

Biggys said:


> 60 is a little bit past prime


Bang tidy!


----------



## spinnin_tom

callum, are you coming out or do you have something else to say ?
plus, no no news on a lift to the bts but i want you to go :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

I have lighter fluid......and hairy legs, is it bad I'm that bored I'm considering lighting them up? :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> callum, are you coming out or do you have something else to say ?
> plus, no no news on a lift to the bts but i want you to go :flrt:


Awwww :flrt: no Im not coming out, Im officially giving up my nuness now.. so yeah, I'm done with being a nun.. thought you guys should know :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I have lighter fluid......and hairy legs, is it bad I'm that bored I'm considering lighting them up? :lol2:


nope, completely normal



geckodelta said:


> Awwww :flrt: no Im not coming out, Im officially giving up my nuness now.. so yeah, I'm done with being a nun.. thought you guys should know :whistling2:


that's some interesting stuff :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> nope, completely normal
> 
> 
> 
> that's some interesting stuff :2thumb:


it would be awesome to record :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Ah I shall do!
> 
> I really want one of these, after playing the first Turok :lol2:
> 
> image





spinnin_tom said:


> i wouldn't mind a compound bow. i've not done archery in forever :blush:


Check out the Hoyt hunting compounds.... Their hunting recurves are rather tasty as well. 

Of course bow hunting is illegal in this country....:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Check out the Hoyt hunting compounds.... Their hunting recurves are rather tasty as well.
> 
> Of course bow hunting is illegal in this country....:whistling2:


Hunting animals with bow in the UK is illegal......nothing said about humans :no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Hunting animals with bow in the UK is illegal......nothing said about humans :no1:


human hunting is also known as murder, tyler.

i didn't realise bowhunting is illegal.why is it?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> human hunting is also known as murder, tyler.
> 
> i didn't realise bowhunting is illegal.why is it?


It takes a heck of a lot of practice to get right. If you don't know what your doing you are more likely to miss. And an arrow travelling at 200 odd fps will really ruin someone's day. 

Do it wrong and you can cause an animal a lot of pain. And it's hard to do right. (well harder then a gun)


----------



## spinnin_tom

but then anybody can buy a .22 air rifle and shoot pigeons all day long.
i'll settle for pigeon hunting lol


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> human hunting is also known as murder, tyler.
> 
> i didn't realise bowhunting is illegal.why is it?


it was outlawed in 1963 to stop inexperienced 'archers' causing unnecessary pain and suffering.

when i lived in Canada it was awesome using the bow for salmon on the Rideau though  :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> it was outlawed in 1963 to stop inexperienced 'archers' causing unnecessary pain and suffering.
> 
> when i lived in Canada it was awesome using the bow for salmon on the Rideau though  :2thumb:


you've sort of touched on what i'm gonna say
would this make bowfishing illegal too ?

i think it should be. i don't like the idea of it


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> but then anybody can buy a .22 air rifle and shoot pigeons all day long.
> i'll settle for pigeon hunting lol


Yeah. Doesn't make sense to me either. Well some of it does. 

Hitting birds with an arrow is hard.... :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yeah. Doesn't make sense to me either. Well some of it does.
> 
> Hitting birds with an arrow is hard.... :whistling2:


there wouldn't be much bird left


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> you've sort of touched on what i'm gonna say
> would this make bowfishing illegal too ?
> 
> i think it should be. i don't like the idea of it



Yup...



Really? 
No different to spear fishing.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> human hunting is also known as murder, tyler.
> 
> i didn't realise bowhunting is illegal.why is it?


Only if you get caught!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> there wouldn't be much bird left


Depends on the size of bow. Bird hunting is done with relatively weak bows.


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> but then anybody can buy a .22 air rifle and shoot pigeons all day long.
> i'll settle for pigeon hunting lol


Evil :whip:


[email protected] said:


> it was outlawed in 1963 to stop inexperienced 'archers' causing unnecessary pain and suffering.
> 
> when i lived in Canada it was awesome using the bow for salmon on the Rideau though  :2thumb:


Also Evil :whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

oh yeah, callum is a bunny hugger non meat eating girl :Na_Na_Na_Na:

and i don't like the idea of bowfishing because they just shoot the fish. like not a kill shot or anything, just so they can bring the fish in


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Evil :whip:
> 
> 
> Also Evil :whip:


:roll:

Not even gonna go there.


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> but then anybody can buy a .22 air rifle and shoot pigeons all day long.
> i'll settle for pigeon hunting lol



actually this is more regulated than people think, you can't shoot within 50m of a public highway and you have to have written permission for the land you are shooting on and most farms ask for an insurance policy nowadays.
if you get caught without then its a night in the cells, then bail awaiting the trial for 'trespass with a firearm' with from 2 to 10 years in the balance :2thumb: plus the rifle lost that you will ever see again , although not alot of point if youre doing 2 to 10 :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> oh yeah, callum is a bunny hugger non meat eating girl :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> and i don't like the idea of bowfishing because they just shoot the fish. like not a kill shot or anything, just so they can bring the fish in


I will let Steve deal with this one as he has more practical experience on this...:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> :roll:
> 
> Not even gonna go there.


:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> actually this is more regulated than people think, you can't shoot within 50m of a public highway and you have to have written permission for the land you are shooting on and most farms ask for an insurance policy nowadays.
> if you get caught without then its a night in the cells, then bail awaiting the trial for 'trespass with a firearm' with from 2 to 10 years in the balance :2thumb: plus the rifle lost that you will ever see again , although not alot of point if youre doing 2 to 10 :lol2:


so i can kill wood pigeons on my own land, that is away from public highways and i have insurance

now all i need, is a gun :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

On a side note.... I may be getting a prezzie! :


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> :roll:
> 
> Not even gonna go there.


I think all this "oh lets ban hunting" is the biggest load of crap I have ever heard

those turds banned fox hunting because it was cruel to poor mister fox, but they were soon to hate the fox when it chewed up that baby, if the numbers were kept under control the situation where foxes had to go into cities etc would never happen in the first place

thing is now everyone of those corrupt twats in office have had their bollocks bred off them through years of pussyfooting about stuff.

in my mind hunting is a great way to control populations, this is why we now have an out-break of badgers etc and this is why they are being culled. why not just make them a spp that can be hunted and avoid this situation totally ?

I dunno maybe I'm wrong but people need to gorw a pair


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> oh yeah, callum is a bunny hugger non meat eating girl :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> and i don't like the idea of bowfishing because they just shoot the fish. like not a kill shot or anything, just so they can bring the fish in


actually, only the numpties dont kill the fish outright and they get kicked off the river.
a salmon fillet with a gert big hole through it is neither use nor ornament.
most guides wont even take you if you cant hit bull consistently at 40m and most of the fishing is done within 20m


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> On a side note.... I may be getting a prezzie! :
> 
> image


:mf_dribble:


----------



## 8and6

Lord Vetinari said:


> On a side note.... I may be getting a prezzie! :
> 
> image


a recurve?
what draw??


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> actually, only the numpties dont kill the fish outright and they get kicked off the river.
> a salmon fillet with a gert big hole through it is neither use nor ornament.
> most guides wont even take you if you cant hit bull consistently at 40m and most of the fishing is done within 20m


well that's good to know


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I think all this "oh lets ban hunting" is the biggest load of crap I have ever heard
> 
> those turds banned fox hunting because it was cruel to poor mister fox, but they were soon to hate the fox when it chewed up that baby, if the numbers were kept under control the situation where foxes had to go into cities etc would never happen in the first place
> 
> thing is now everyone of those corrupt twats in office have had their bollocks bred off them through years of pussyfooting about stuff.
> 
> in my mind hunting is a great way to control populations, this is why we now have an out-break of badgers etc and this is why they are being culled. why not just make them a spp that can be hunted and avoid this situation totally ?
> 
> I dunno maybe I'm wrong but people need to gorw a pair


I didn't hate on the fox that went and bite the baby...


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I didn't hate on the fox that went and bite the baby...


I didn't say you did


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> :mf_dribble:





[email protected] said:


> a recurve?
> what draw??


Hoyt dorado hunting recurve. Probably about #40 / #45.

Prezzie from the OH. She asked me my draw length just now. And I have been hinting that I wanted one.... :2thumb:


----------



## 8and6

Lord Vetinari said:


> Hoyt dorado hunting recurve. Probably about #40 / #45.
> 
> Prezzie from the OH. She asked me my draw length just now. And I have been hinting that I wanted one.... :2thumb:


nice one, as a nipper i had to learn on a recurve and i never want to go back to those days ever again! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> nice one, as a nipper i had to learn on a recurve and i never want to go back to those days ever again! :lol2:


Yeah those dinosaurs back then were hard to fend off :whistling2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## 8and6

Biggys said:


> Yeah those dinosaurs back then were hard to fend off :whistling2:
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


yeh it was hard work.
much easier for the kids of today sitting on their backsides and not having to lift a finger to do anything except click a mouse


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> yeh it was hard work.
> much easier for the kids of today sitting on their backsides and not having to lift a finger to do anything except click a mouse


*resists dirty joke*


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> yeh it was hard work.
> much easier for the kids of today sitting on their backsides and not having to lift a finger to do anything except click a mouse


Touche :lol2:

although I do lift my fingers, I have a job which is more than most people my age can say :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

[email protected] said:


> nice one, as a nipper i had to learn on a recurve and i never want to go back to those days ever again! :lol2:


I'm all about the bare bow... 

Compound man? 

What I currently shoot:










Not my actual bow. Same model.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> I'm all about the bare bow...
> 
> Compound man?
> 
> What I currently shoot:
> 
> image
> 
> Not my actual bow. Same model.


that looks cool.
what do you kill with it?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> that looks cool.
> what do you kill with it?


Paper targets. I'm a good boy. :whistling2:


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> so i can kill wood pigeons on my own land, that is away from public highways and i have insurance
> 
> now all i need, is a gun :lol2:



and to learn to shoot properly :Na_Na_Na_Na:
oh, and a chrono so you can make sure the rifle is kicking out more than 10lb/ft and less than 12


----------



## spinnin_tom

so how much would a relatively decent bow cost ?
i don't know any technical stuff and what different draws do


----------



## 8and6

Lord Vetinari said:


> I'm all about the bare bow...
> 
> Compound man?
> 
> What I currently shoot:
> 
> image
> 
> Not my actual bow. Same model.


i was compound in Ontario. you need to be Arnie to hunt with a recurve or longbow! lol
i dont bother with a bow now...maybe when i go back to the US though


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> and to learn to shoot properly :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> oh, and a chrono so you can make sure the rifle is kicking out more than 10lb/ft and less than 12


i have one of those and i can do that :whip:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> so how much would a relatively decent bow cost ?
> i don't know any technical stuff and what different draws do


In all honesty... Join a club and learn to shoot. 

Draw is essentially how powerful the bow is. What you need varies depending on what you're shooting and the type of bow as some styles are more efficient then others.

Cost: from about £100 for what I have up to about £500 ish for a decent target recurve.


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> so how much would a relatively decent bow cost ?
> i don't know any technical stuff and what different draws do


its all about your arm length and strength (strength comes into play with the recurve or longbow)
my last bow cost me about $300, was a compound.

Diamond Razor Edge Bow Package | Bass Pro Shops

before you get one join a club and see what is suited to you


----------



## geckodelta

Hello, I need to know how to pull girls.


----------



## spinnin_tom

nice one, thanks guys.


i'll have a look at if there's any local clubs


and steve, bass pro shops. i loved that place. the one i went to had a big tank with perch :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> In all honesty... Join a club and learn to shoot.
> 
> Draw is essentially how powerful the bow is. What you need varies depending on what you're shooting and the type of bow as some styles are more efficient then others.
> 
> Cost: from about £100 for what I have up to about £500 ish for a decent target recurve.


 
I want to go to a place with a good range of bows so I can see what the most powerful one I can use is :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Hello, I need to know how to pull girls.


rope tends to work


----------



## Lord Vetinari

[email protected] said:


> i was compound in Ontario. you need to be Arnie to hunt with a recurve or longbow! lol
> i dont bother with a bow now...maybe when i go back to the US though


Haha! I mentioned in the sates I shot a horse bow and got incredulous looks.:lol2: 

Standard of shooting seems to be higher here it seems then in the sates as a rule. (there are of course exceptional archers in the states) 

But I can get 9/10 in the bull at 30m with my horse bow, and I barely qualify for 2nd class archer.


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> nice one, thanks guys.
> 
> 
> i'll have a look at if there's any local clubs
> 
> 
> and steve, bass pro shops. i loved that place. the one i went to had a big tank with perch :mf_dribble:


i used to use the one in Harrisburg Philly and the one in Auburn NY


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> rope tends to work


I could tell you stories :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Hello, I need to know how to pull girls.


----------



## 8and6

Lord Vetinari said:


> Haha! I mentioned in the sates I shot a horse bow and got incredulous looks.:lol2:
> 
> Standard of shooting seems to be higher here it seems then in the sates as a rule. (there are of course exceptional archers in the states)
> 
> But I can get 9/10 in the bull at 30m with my horse bow, and I barely qualify for 2nd class archer.


my great uncle was a master archer at the Leeds club, taught me everything, so i started with a recurve over there, but they really arent suited to mobile stealth hunting so soon made the switch, if you can shoot recurve everything else is just gravy


----------



## spinnin_tom

i've found an archery club dead close to me.
i'll look into that more later


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I want to go to a place with a good range of bows so I can see what the most powerful one I can use is :lol2:


You'll screw your shoulder up badly trying that without technique. 

Talking target here: you will want to learn on about a 20# recurve to get decent form and technique. 

After that for target: recurve at about 30# plus, longbow at 100# plus. Compounds are weird, they have a step down on the cams (wheels at the top), so the bow will shoot at 60# odd but you will only hold say 40# on your fingers. 

# = pounds (lbs)


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> You'll screw your shoulder up badly trying that without technique.
> 
> Talking target here: you will want to learn on about a 20# recurve to get decent form and technique.
> 
> After that for target: recurve at about 30# plus, longbow at 100# plus. Compounds are weird, they have a step down on the cams (wheels at the top), so the bow will shoot at 60# odd but you will only hold say 40# on your fingers.
> 
> # = pounds (lbs)


I might have to try that 


what is the most powerful bow avaible ?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Compound bows are pretty pricy as well.

Oh and learn what to do before you try a powerful bow. The bow string travels very very close to the skin, get your arm position wrong and by Christ you will know it. Even with a 20# bow it will be bad. 100# long bow string will remove lumps of skin.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I might have to try that
> 
> 
> what is the most powerful bow avaible ?


What sort of bow?

Baring in mind no matter how strong you think you are, to begin with 20# will probably be your limit for decent shooting.

It's not just pulling, it's holding it and shooting accurately.


----------



## 8and6

Lord Vetinari said:


> Compound bows are pretty pricy as well.
> 
> Oh and learn what to do before you try a powerful bow. The bow string travels very very close to the skin, get your arm position wrong and by Christ you will know it. Even with a 20# bow it will be bad. 100# long bow string will remove lumps of skin.


haha, yup, shaved skin is the learning curve!


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Compound bows are pretty pricy as well.
> 
> Oh and learn what to do before you try a powerful bow. The bow string travels very very close to the skin, get your arm position wrong and by Christ you will know it. Even with a 20# bow it will be bad. 100# long bow string will remove lumps of skin.


used to make bows in my garden when I was younger, I made one uot of bamboo, and my :censor:ing lord it cracked me in the forearm and that killed!!!

it was a pretty cool bow for somethign I made at 10, was lots of green bamboo of the same thickness all bound up and strung was pretty powerful!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> used to make bows in my garden when I was younger, I made one uot of bamboo, and my :censor:ing lord it cracked me in the forearm and that killed!!!
> 
> it was a pretty cool bow for somethign I made at 10, was lots of green bamboo of the same thickness all bound up and strung was pretty powerful!


That was probably 10-12# draw max....: victory:


----------



## 8and6

Biggys said:


> I might have to try that
> 
> 
> what is the most powerful bow avaible ?


if you an draw and hold a longbow to sight without shaking like a pooping dog and totally missfiring i will drop to my knees and call you Allah! :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

[email protected] said:


> haha, yup, shaved skin is the learning curve!


I'm slowly losing my scars now.... :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> What sort of bow?
> 
> Baring in mind no matter how strong you think you are, to begin with 20# will probably be your limit for decent shooting.
> 
> It's not just pulling, it's holding it and shooting accurately.


Any bow really but more like a long bow or a recurve!

I'm not suggesting I'm arnie or anything I was just curious as to the most powerful useable bow really lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> if you an draw and hold a longbow to sight without shaking like a pooping dog and totally missfiring i will drop to my knees and call you Allah! :lol2:


are you muslim, steve?


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> if you an draw and hold a longbow to sight without shaking like a pooping dog and totally missfiring i will drop to my knees and call you Allah! :lol2:


 As long as you don't have a ruck-sack on I'll hold you to that


----------



## Lord Vetinari

[email protected] said:


> if you an draw and hold a longbow to sight without shaking like a pooping dog and totally missfiring i will drop to my knees and call you Allah! :lol2:


Last year a club member let me have a crack at his 120# long bow.

Holy crap... That all I will say. I could barely hit the target at 40m...:blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> Last year a club member let me have a crack at his 120# long bow.
> 
> Holy crap... That all I will say. I could barely hit the target at 40m...:blush:


bloody hell. that sounds like a strong bow.
how far can that send an arrow?


----------



## 8and6

Biggys said:


> Any bow really but more like a long bow or a recurve!
> 
> I'm not suggesting I'm arnie or anything I was just curious as to the most powerful useable bow really lol



just join a club, you cant learn technique from youtube and do as they tell you.
they aren't master archers for no reason 

if they say 20# dont get miffed, you will be lucky to hit the target at all for the first few weeks anyway. and you will blame the bow not being powerful anough, but its not the bow at all.
even seasoned archers will still used a 20# and hit the bull at 50m (not me :lol2


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> just join a club, you cant learn technique from youtube and do as they tell you.
> they aren't master archers for no reason
> 
> if they say 20# dont get miffed, you will be lucky to hit the target at all for the first few weeks anyway. and you will blame the bow not being powerful anough, but its not the bow at all.
> even seasoned archers will still used a 20# and hit the bull at 50m (not me :lol2


Imight have to actually, I need something to do that is creative with my time, not getting pissed of sitting on the comp :blush:


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> are you muslim, steve?


nah, without taking this into a religion thing, everyone has a right to be whatever the hell they want to be and i spent alot of time in north africa and one of my best mates regularly washes his feets and kisses the rug! :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> nah, without taking this into a religion thing, everyone has a right to be whatever the hell they want to be and i spent alot of time in north africa and one of my best mates regularly washes his feets and kisses the rug! :2thumb:


are you religious at all?


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> nah, without taking this into a religion thing, everyone has a right to be whatever the hell they want to be and i spent alot of time in north africa and one of my best mates regularly washes his feets and kisses the rug! :2thumb:


I want to be a millionaire! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> nah, without taking this into a religion thing, everyone has a right to be whatever the hell they want to be and i spent alot of time in north africa and one of my best mates regularly washes his feets and kisses the rug! :2thumb:


haha, okay !
just you said you'd call him allah :2thumb:

and tyler, i was just thinking that i need a hobby since i don't go fishing much any more because we hardly get out anywhere decent because all of the :censor:ing trawlers stealing the fish :lol2:

i might take up archery. i did it a lot in scouts


----------



## 8and6

geckodelta said:


> are you religious at all?


religious....no


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> bloody hell. that sounds like a strong bow.
> how far can that send an arrow?


Total distance ...erm... About 250 yards? 

Max distance in target shooting is 100yards (or 100m). 

Longbows are very inefficient. 



[email protected] said:


> just join a club, you cant learn technique from youtube and do as they tell you.
> they aren't master archers for no reason
> 
> if they say 20# dont get miffed, you will be lucky to hit the target at all for the first few weeks anyway. and you will blame the bow not being powerful
> anough, but its not the bow at all.
> even seasoned archers will still used a 20# and hit the bull at 50m (not me :lol2


Archery will frustrate the he'll out of you, it's good fun though.

It's some skill, you never appreciate it till you try it though. 
I wish I was that skilled as well!


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> haha, okay !
> just you said you'd call him allah :2thumb:
> 
> and tyler, i was just thinking that i need a hobby since i don't go fishing much any more because we hardly get out anywhere decent because all of the :censor:ing trawlers stealing the fish :lol2:
> 
> i might take up archery. i did it a lot in scouts


There is a local police gun club near me, I want to join but dont really like the Idea of spending my time with the filth :|


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> religious....no


we need to spread the word

i already knock on people's doors and give them leaflets


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> There is a local police gun club near me, I want to join but dont really like the Idea of spending my time with the filth :|


they teach you how you can shoot them ?
naah, but unless you're somebody the police dislike then i don't see why a gun club wouldn't be fun as hell


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> they teach you how you can shoot them ?
> naah, but unless you're somebody the police dislike then i don't see why a gun club wouldn't be fun as hell


Well no they just let you use the weapons and I'm sure they will teach you some stuff!!!

I'm pretty disliked by them tom, Being a 6' 6" skin head that normal goes out walking late at night I have had a few run ins :lol2:

I still dont forgive those bastards for pulling me over because I was eating a doughnut!

:devil:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Well no they just let you use the weapons and I'm sure they will teach you some stuff!!!
> 
> I'm pretty disliked by them tom, Being a 6' 6" skin head that normal goes out walking late at night I have had a few run ins :lol2:
> 
> I still dont forgive those bastards for pulling me over because I was eating a doughnut!
> 
> :devil:



doughnut and driving ? makes sense. did they confiscate it ?

i think you should join the gun club.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> doughnut and driving ? makes sense. did they confiscate it ?
> 
> i think you should join the gun club.


No I was walking with a doughnut eating it and they pulled me :O

no they put in on their bonnet so I was like I can't eat that now 

Every year at christmas they have a 50.cal day

where they bring up a few 50.cals and you can have a play :mf_dribble:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> No I was walking with a doughnut eating it and they pulled me :O
> 
> no they put in on their bonnet so I was like I can't eat that now
> 
> Every year at christmas they have a 50.cal day
> 
> where they bring up a few 50.cals and you can have a play :mf_dribble:


Thats heaven. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Thats heaven. :mf_dribble:


Callum just wants to handle a big gun :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Callum just wants to handle a big gun :whistling2:


Your right


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Your right


I haven't been shooting for ages


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I haven't been shooting for ages


Good..


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Good..


Why is that good ?

nothing wrong with removing a rabbits head with a projectile :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Why is that good ?
> 
> nothing wrong with removing a rabbits head with a projectile :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:whip:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :whip:


A whip wouldn't quite do it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> A whip wouldn't quite do it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


A hammer might :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Om nom nom :mf_dribble::flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

Bikes are for girls


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Bikes are for girls


Tractors are for inbreds.....Yeah I went there :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Colosseum

Biggys said:


> Tractors are for inbreds.....Yeah I went there :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Tractors who said anything about tractors I was thinking this


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Tractors who said anything about tractors I was thinking this
> 
> [URL="http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/7580/atoddlerridingapinkbicy.jpg"]image[/URL]


Trikes are cool, but I prefer fast bikes :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Colosseum

Biggys said:


> Trikes are cool, but I prefer fast bikes :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah I was winding you up I love bikes and follow Moto GP and go to Speedway most Wednesday nights when I can.


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> [URL="http://dayerses.com/data_images/posts/yamaha-v-max/yamaha-v-max-02.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Om nom nom :mf_dribble::flrt:


Ooooooooooooooooh nice bikes :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Yeah I was winding you up I love bikes and follow Moto GP and go to Speedway most Wednesday nights when I can.


How lucky are you 

I can't wait til I can ride a bike


----------



## Biggys

Am bored!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Am bored!


Diddums


----------



## geckodelta

Back from college..


----------



## lucozade3000

geckodelta said:


> Back from college..


For now :devil:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Back from college..


Good day?


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> For now :devil:


Shh! going again at 6 am :lol2:


Lord Vetinari said:


> Good day?


Yeah it was alright thanks  a little but awkward but alright :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Shh! going again at 6 am :lol2:
> 
> 
> Yeah it was alright thanks  a little but awkward but alright :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Because of what happened at the party? :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Because of what happened at the party? :whistling2:


Noo! :whistling2: because at the start of the easter holidays me and my ex broke up and she goes to my college :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Noo! :whistling2: because at the start of the easter holidays me and my ex broke up and she goes to my college :lol2:


Yeah.... That's awkward....


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yeah.... That's awkward....


Yeah :lol2: plus what happened at that party :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Yeah :lol2: plus what happened at that party :lol2:


God I'm so glad I went to work at 16 and missed all this college drama!


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> God I'm so glad I went to work at 16 and missed all this college drama!


Its quite funny to be honest, luckily for me she isn't exactly popular so most people are on my side :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Its quite funny to be honest, luckily for me she isn't exactly popular so most people are on my side :lol2:


:hmm: ........

Never mind.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> :hmm: ........
> 
> Never mind.


what? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

callum, is this the ex that you broke ?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> what? :lol2:


Let's just say I can tell you're young. :lol2:

Anyway. 

I'm bored.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Let's just say I can tell you're young. :lol2:
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> I'm bored.


haha :lol2: lovely :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> haha :lol2: lovely :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

did you know this, callum ?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> image
> 
> did you know this, callum ?


yeah


----------



## AilsaM

Hiya peeps guess what I found when I got home, my little P. Cambridgei juvi has moulted, looks all in one piece and even though she's in her webbed hide out she looks much bigger :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

AilsaM said:


> Hiya peeps guess what I found when I got home, my little P. Cambridgei juvi has moulted, looks all in one piece and *even though she's in her webbed hide out she looks much bigger *:flrt:


That's the general point of moulting.


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Hiya peeps guess what I found when I got home, my little P. Cambridgei juvi has moulted, looks all in one piece and even though she's in her webbed hide out she looks much bigger :flrt:


YAY



Colosseum said:


> That's the general point of moulting.


HAHA.
i love your sense of humour.. if you can call it that :L


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> That's the general point of moulting.


:Na_Na_Na_Na:



spinnin_tom said:


> YAY


Just wish I could see her properly :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> callum, is this the ex that you broke ?


Broke? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Broke? :lol2:


you snapped her hand off or something


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> you snapped her hand off or something


Oh her finger, yeah.. its that one :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

geckodelta said:


> Oh her finger, yeah.. its that one :lol2:


I hope that's not the finger she double clicks the mouse with


----------



## Biggys

I got totally shut down by a pensioner today :shock:

I had a tape measure on my belt and pulled it out a little bit to measure a pot for a customer, a random old lady walking up the road next to me turned round and said "sorry Love but I doubt you're big enough to bother measuring"

I was stood there absolutly gob-smacked, she just walked of chucking...


What a bloody legend :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I got totally shut down by a pensioner today :shock:
> 
> I had a tape measure on my belt and pulled it out a little bit to measure a pot for a customer, a random old lady walking up the road next to me turned round and said "sorry Love but I doubt you're big enough to bother measuring"
> 
> I was stood there absolutly gob-smacked, she just walked of chucking...
> 
> 
> What a bloody legend :lol2:


Epic burn!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I got totally shut down by a pensioner today :shock:
> 
> I had a tape measure on my belt and pulled it out a little bit to measure a pot for a customer, a random old lady walking up the road next to me turned round and said "sorry Love but I doubt you're big enough to bother measuring"
> 
> I was stood there absolutly gob-smacked, she just walked of chucking...
> 
> 
> What a bloody legend :lol2:


You got :censor: by a granny...


----------



## Colosseum

Biggys said:


> I got totally shut down by a pensioner today :shock:
> 
> I had a tape measure on my belt and pulled it out a little bit to measure a pot for a customer, a random old lady walking up the road next to me turned round and said "sorry Love but I doubt you're big enough to bother measuring"
> 
> I was stood there absolutly gob-smacked, she just walked of chucking...
> 
> 
> What a bloody legend :lol2:


That was my nan


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Epic burn!





geckodelta said:


> You got :censor: by a granny...





Colosseum said:


> That was my nan


I was so stuck for words, I litterally stood there mumbling like a twat :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I was so stuck for words, I litterally stood there mumbling like a twat :lol2:


Like always then? :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Like always then? :whistling2:


Hahaahah if you say so


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Hahaahah if you say so


Your becoming soft in your old age! :whip:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Your becoming soft in your old age! :whip:


I'm not going soft, I just dont have any infraction points to spare atm :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ojo

Hi everyone,

Go on Tyler, you know you want toooo....


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Go on Tyler, you know you want toooo....


I do, but I shalt :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ojo

Anyone know of anyone who is anyone that will sell to anyone, one airbrush and compressor?


----------



## spinnin_tom

poo :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Anyone know of anyone who is anyone that will sell to anyone, one airbrush and compressor?


I have a compressor :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

people are stupid......

I tell my dad I'm not eating dinner. so he makes me some regardless and gives me the biggest :censor:ing portion he could, then complans what I just pick at it :|


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> people are stupid......
> 
> I tell my dad I'm not eating dinner. so he makes me some regardless and gives me the biggest :censor:ing portion he could, then complans what I just pick at it :|


TYLER!!! :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> TYLER!!! :flrt:


 Hello!

how are you ? : victory:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Hello!
> 
> how are you ? : victory:


Great thanks!

How's you?


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Great thanks!
> 
> How's you?


Good to hear, 

I'm good to, knackered though :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Good to hear,
> 
> I'm good to, knackered though :lol2:


I'm getting a spider soon so decided to check out this part of the forum :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> I'm getting a spider soon so decided to check out this part of the forum :2thumb:


Ahh awesome!, what spider are you looking at getting ?


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Ahh awesome!, what spider are you looking at getting ?


Well this is off topic so I can't say :Na_Na_Na_Na: I'm keeping it secret for now, there are spies everywhere!

I will catch up with you later, this was just a quick hello for now. Glad you're well


----------



## Jonb1982

**louise** said:


> Well this is off topic so I can't say :Na_Na_Na_Na: I'm keeping it secret for now, there are spies everywhere!
> 
> I will catch up with you later, this was just a quick hello for now. Glad you're well


has your best mate AilsaM talked you into getting a T? lol


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Well this is off topic so I can't say :Na_Na_Na_Na: I'm keeping it secret for now, *there are spies everywhere!*
> 
> I will catch up with you later, this was just a quick hello for now. Glad you're well


Ah I know what you mean :lol2:

Ahhh ok chat later :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

This thread died.


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> This thread died.


what do you mean ?


----------



## JustJack

Who's going to the BTS?


----------



## spinnin_tom

i'm going.

might buy some more crabs :blush:


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm going.
> 
> might buy some more crabs :blush:
> 
> image


So am I 

And I soo want rainbow crabs and hermits!


----------



## spinnin_tom

these are rainbows

they eat old meat, so no waste :whip:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm going.
> 
> might buy some more crabs :blush:
> 
> image


:gasp::gasp::gasp:

Pretty!


----------



## JustJack

I know they are, I want some 

What sort of set up? Say large rub, land area, water area? That the basics?

And that's good


----------



## Charleyfarl

Trootle said:


> Who's going to the BTS?


I am but you two can keep your crabs :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> Pretty!


aye, they're very nice



Trootle said:


> I know they are, I want some
> 
> What sort of set up? Say large rub, land area, water area? That the basics?
> 
> And that's good











50 ish litre box from wilkos

it's heated under from a huge mat so the water is about 27/28C and the coconut fibre is warm.

it's not filtered, but it's filtered water that's gonna be changed every couple of days


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> image
> 50 ish litre box from wilkos
> 
> it's heated under from a huge mat so the water is about 27/28C and the coconut fibre is warm.
> 
> it's not filtered, but it's filtered water that's gonna be changed every couple of days


Sound 

Gonna have to get myself a rainbow crab!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> aye, they're very nice
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 50 ish litre box from wilkos
> 
> it's heated under from a huge mat so the water is about 27/28C and the coconut fibre is warm.
> 
> it's not filtered, but it's filtered water that's gonna be changed every couple of days


How much are they? How long do they live?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> How much are they? How long do they live?


£7. not a clue

edit- some crustaceans live like 5 years, but some crabs in particular can live for way longer than that


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> £7. not a clue
> 
> edit- some crustaceans live like 5 years, but some crabs in particular can live for way longer than that


They grow big! 

Hmmm.... I'm tempted....


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> They grow big!
> 
> Hmmm.... I'm tempted....


apparently about 15-20cm long in the wild. captive ones won't get so big

you know you want to :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> apparently about 15-20cm long in the wild. captive ones won't get so big
> 
> you know you want to :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Are fb messages sending? Just got a message saying can't send due to users preferences :/


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> apparently about 15-20cm long in the wild. captive ones won't get so big
> 
> you know you want to :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hmmm.... I will have to think about it....


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Are fb messages sending? Just got a message saying can't send due to users preferences :/


nope. not had any apart from the one where you said tom
i might have to unblock some other people because too many of your friends are blocked or something


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> nope. not had any apart from the one where you said tom
> i might have to unblock some other people because too many of your friends are blocked or something


I sent like 5


----------



## spinnin_tom

try now ??


----------



## Lord Vetinari

My fb is working.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> My fb is working.


it's because a lot of people on jacks friends list don't really agree with most things i say, so i blocked them to save more arguments. jack couldn't message me because too many of his friends were blocked, by me.
but i unblocked all but a couple and it worked :no1:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> it's because a lot of people on jacks friends list don't really agree with most things i say, so i blocked them to save more arguments. jack couldn't message me because too many of his friends were blocked, by me.
> but i unblocked all but a couple and it worked :no1:


That explains a lot.... :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Well hello peoples :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> Well hello peoples :flrt:


Hey hey

How's you?


----------



## Colosseum

I've got a sore sac.


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Well hello peoples :flrt:


hei


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> Hey hey
> 
> How's you?


I'm good ta and you?! 


Colosseum said:


> I've got a sore sac.


You might wanna go drs about that 


spinnin_tom said:


> hei


hey hey


----------



## JustJack

snasha_d said:


> I'm good ta and you?!
> 
> You might wanna go drs about that
> 
> 
> hey hey


I'm good thanks 

You?


----------



## Colosseum

snasha_d said:


> I'm good ta and you?!
> 
> You might wanna go drs about that
> 
> 
> hey hey



I got in the bath earlier and twatted them on the top ouch they are hurting


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> I got in the bath earlier and twatted them on the top ouch they are hurting


hahaha.
that's nasty

pics or it didn't happen.
^please don't take that seriously.


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> hahaha.
> that's nasty
> 
> pics or it didn't happen.
> ^please don't take that seriously.


You want to see my plums?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> You want to see my plums?


'course i don't.
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Colosseum said:


> You want to see my plums?


This also explains a lot...:lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Here they are they look bruised don't they


----------



## spinnin_tom

anyway, who calls them plums ?


----------



## snasha_d

Colosseum said:


> I got in the bath earlier and twatted them on the top ouch they are hurting


Ermm you should be more careful whilst getting in and out of the bath tub


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Ermm you should be more careful whilst getting in and out of the bath tub


Fair point well made. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

it's actually getting in the bath i hate
i think we should have some sort of contraption that stops your bits boiling
:whistling2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> it's actually getting in the bath i hate
> i think we should have some sort of contraption that stops your bits boiling
> :whistling2:


It's called a shower.


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> it's actually getting in the bath i hate
> i think we should have some sort of contraption that stops your bits boiling
> :whistling2:


The cold tap?


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Fair point well made. :lol2:


I always make good points :Na_Na_Na_Na:



spinnin_tom said:


> it's actually getting in the bath i hate
> i think we should have some sort of contraption that stops your bits boiling
> :whistling2:


A knife?!


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> I always make good points :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> A knife?!


:gasp:


----------



## snowgoose

Could just get these and should be slightly less painful then lol


----------



## geckodelta

Again.


----------



## Colosseum

Eating one mother of all bags of pretzels


----------



## geckodelta

Colosseum said:


> Eating one mother of all bags of pretzels












:mf_dribble:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> image
> 
> :mf_dribble:


i'd eat her pretzels


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i'd eat her pretzels


Thats what I was thinking :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Anyone around?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> Anyone around?


Hi Charley : victory:


----------



## Charleyfarl

spinnin_tom said:


> Hi Charley : victory:


Hows you?


----------



## geckodelta

Im around until 6:30 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kris74

Look at this... Pretty nifty


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> Look at this... Pretty nifty
> 
> image


Ohh I want!


----------



## kris74

Pretty good isn't it. This is what Biggys should be aspiring to with his forge!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> Hows you?


i'm great
how're you ? 

that's cool kris


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> Pretty good isn't it. This is what Biggys should be aspiring to with his forge!


He just spend his time making toys :whistling2:


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm great
> how're you ?
> 
> that's cool kris


I like it. Must've taken some planning.

My camera is finally arriving on Tuesday after 2 monumental bugger ups by TNT. I paid for it on the 5th of April! Donkeys... :devil:

I need tips on using it, more specifically knowing how limited I am with an 18-55mm lens and a 55-200 lens. What can I expect to shoot with these size lenses?



geckodelta said:


> He just spend his time making toys :whistling2:


He can make apocalypse toys as well as fantastic gates. Pointless limiting your ambitions when you have fire and big hammers :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> My camera is finally arriving on Tuesday after 2 monumental bugger ups by TNT. I paid for it on the 5th of April! Donkeys... :devil:
> 
> I need tips on using it, more specifically knowing how limited I am with an 18-55mm lens and a 55-200 lens. What can I expect to shoot with these size lenses?



please don't say it's a canon
what is it ?

18-55 is the only lens i have. 55mm is pretty much a tiny bit less than the level of zoom (if you want) as the human eye gets. 18mm is much smaller. 

so it's good for general photography. nothing specialist i guess

55-200 is the same sort of thing. start at 55 which is about no zoom (the same as what we see) and 200 is 4 x more. you'll get good close ups, if your camera has a decent zoom with either lens


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> please don't say it's a canon
> what is it ?
> 
> 18-55 is the only lens i have. 55mm is pretty much a tiny bit less than the level of zoom (if you want) as the human eye gets. 18mm is much smaller.
> 
> so it's good for general photography. nothing specialist i guess
> 
> 55-200 is the same sort of thing. start at 55 which is about no zoom (the same as what we see) and 200 is 4 x more. you'll get good close ups, if your camera has a decent zoom with either lens


It's a Sony A230. Pretty basic but a good price from what I've seen. I just bought a Minolta 35-80 lens on Ebay for £16 quid. Win! If this is the range we see at then I have a good understanding of what I can do with it. There's a nice angle on the High Level Bridge in Newcastle that I want to get. Roll on Tuesday I say. Be up early on Wed for that one


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> It's a Sony A230. Pretty basic but a good price from what I've seen. I just bought a Minolta 35-80 lens on Ebay for £16 quid. Win! If this is the range we see at then I have a good understanding of what I can do with it. There's a nice angle on the High Level Bridge in Newcastle that I want to get. Roll on Tuesday I say. Be up early on Wed for that one



nice one.
i would have got the a230, but i got the nikon d40x because i found a refurbed one 

will the minolta lens fit the sony ?


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> nice one.
> i would have got the a230, but i got the nikon d40x because i found a refurbed one
> 
> will the minolta lens fit the sony ?


Apparently they fit well. There's a shop on Ebay called SonyAlphaStore which has a few Minolta for sale that are compatable with most if not all Sony DSLR. I can't wait to get some practice in. There's a few decent landmarks around this city, quite a lot going on so might get some shots of random scumbags in the city centre doing their thing!


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> Apparently they fit well. There's a shop on Ebay called SonyAlphaStore which has a few Minolta for sale that are compatable with most if not all Sony DSLR. I can't wait to get some practice in. There's a few decent landmarks around this city, quite a lot going on so might get some shots of random scumbags in the city centre doing their thing!



cool. i was thinking minolta was a company like nikon, canon etc. but then i remembered they make all sorts of compatible lenses.

i hate taking people of people as such, but people doing normal stuff tends to look very good. especially if it's busy


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> cool. i was thinking minolta was a company like nikon, canon etc. but then i remembered they make all sorts of compatible lenses.
> 
> i hate taking people of people as such, but people doing normal stuff tends to look very good. especially if it's busy


Town is always busy. We have this big old indoor market that has a dated look to it that get full of auld biddies which would make some interesting shots. There's an old Marks and Spencers penny kiosk thingy that still has an old sign up that has old bats hanging around so I'm gonna target that with my black and white settings :2thumb:

This is the lens I just bought....


----------



## JustJack

Raised about £20 in a hour in donations to a close friend as she has had some terrible news about a family member, so we are all donating to get her something from the BTS as she can't make it.


----------



## geckodelta

Bored....


----------



## Brandan Smith

....com?


----------



## JustJack

Morning


----------



## Brandan Smith

morning.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Bored....


Try sleeping.....

Morning people.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Try sleeping.....
> 
> Morning people.


I was at a party, couldn't sleep as I was on the floor :Na_Na_Na_Na: still haven't slept, a little tired


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> I was at a party, couldn't sleep as I was on the floor :Na_Na_Na_Na: still haven't slept, a little tired



Well that's your own stupid fault. I have no sympathy.:lol2:

Mainly because I was on a stag do last night and I'm worried my head will drop off if I think too much.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Well that's your own stupid fault. I have no sympathy.:lol2:
> 
> Mainly because I was on a stag do last night and I'm worried my head will drop off if I think too much.


:lol2: it was my own fault, I was feeling sorry for myself at that point to be honest :Na_Na_Na_Na: how was the stag?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: it was my own fault, I was feeling sorry for myself at that point to be honest :Na_Na_Na_Na: how was the stag?


Pretty awesome. No calls from the police or anyone else so I am assuming everyone got home ok. 

I remember walking through my front door, then waking up here. Everything else is blurry....


----------



## Biggys

I'm alive!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Good for you!

I'm still dead.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Good for you!
> 
> I'm still dead.


Bwahahahaahah it's your own stupid fault for drinking far to much!

I have always wanted to say that 8)


----------



## spinnin_tom

apparently the government wants to put rapier missiles in london. that'd be awesome


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Bwahahahaahah it's your own stupid fault for drinking far to much!
> 
> I have always wanted to say that 8)


Oh I wasn't complaining. :lol2:

I'm not drinking for a few days though. 

I'm bored though. Hows the dendro?


----------



## snasha_d

Urgh I has a cold and someone at work have told me my mother was sent home due to contracting mixamotosis :bash:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> apparently the government wants to put rapier missiles in london. that'd be awesome


 
I'm going to buy a RC plane paint it in chinese colours, and fly it over the stadium just for international war lols :whistling2:


Lord Vetinari said:


> Oh I wasn't complaining. :lol2:
> 
> I'm not drinking for a few days though.
> 
> I'm bored though. Hows the dendro?


Ahaahah I don't blame you mate, I haven't touched the stuff since me last binge :lol2:

The mangrove is doing awesome!!! nearly tagged me though :shock:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Urgh I has a cold and someone at work have told me my mother was sent home due to contracting mixamotosis :bash:


Really!? :O

Can hunmans actually catch that ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

tyler, dare you to drink your Boiga's venom :Na_Na_Na_Na:

naah, but i saw green cat snakes online. they're well nice


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> tyler, dare you to drink your Boiga's venom :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> naah, but i saw green cat snakes online. they're well nice


Tell you what give me 100 quid and I'll drink it,

as venom has to be injected or into eyes etc, not absorbed through the digestive track :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I'm going to buy a RC plane paint it in chinese colours, and fly it over the stadium just for international war lols :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Ahaahah I don't blame you mate, I haven't touched the stuff since me last binge :lol2:
> 
> The mangrove is doing awesome!!! nearly tagged me though :shock:


Haha! Bet that kept you on your toes:lol2:

I have a dilemma.... I want a rainbow crab, but to do so I need to get rid of my T's..... OH's orders. (she's moving over here!)

Bugger. 

I have to say I'm not enjoying my T's as much as I thought I would.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Haha! Bet that kept you on your toes:lol2:
> 
> I have a dilemma.... I want a rainbow crab, but to do so I need to get rid of my T's..... OH's orders. (she's moving over here!)
> 
> Bugger.
> 
> I have to say I'm not enjoying my T's as much as I thought I would.


I may have shouted a few profanities :lol2:

Why not see if someone will board them for a while and slowley sneak them back in over a month of so!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I may have shouted a few profanities :lol2:
> 
> Why not see if someone will board them for a while and slowley sneak them back in over a month of so!


I'm not sure how long 'a while ' would be though.....


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> I'm not sure how long 'a while ' would be though.....


How much do you want for the two of them mate ?

if you want I will buy them off you, and you can feel free to have them back when you want?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> How much do you want for the two of them mate ?
> 
> if you want I will buy them off you, and you can feel free to have them back when you want?


Hadn't thought about that yet... I will let you know when I have worked out what I want to do! 

Cheers though.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Hadn't thought about that yet... I will let you know when I have worked out what I want to do!
> 
> Cheers though.


Yeah if you wanna do that mate, drop me a P.M, I would be more than happy to look after them for ya!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> Haha! Bet that kept you on your toes:lol2:
> 
> I have a dilemma.... I want a rainbow crab, but to do so I need to get rid of my T's..... OH's orders. (she's moving over here!)
> 
> Bugger.
> 
> I have to say I'm not enjoying my T's as much as I thought I would.


well if you're not enjoying them that much, neither younor the spids will get much out of it.

try and comprimise though.. like say, sell the spids, but buy crabs and...


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Yeah if you wanna do that mate, drop me a P.M, I would be more than happy to look after them for ya!


Cheers!

I will definately let you know. 

Do I be a fat person and get a pizza in tonight... :hmm:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> well if you're not enjoying them that much, neither younor the spids will get much out of it.
> 
> try and comprimise though.. like say, sell the spids, but buy crabs and...


I had something I was gunna say, but didn't :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> well if you're not enjoying them that much, neither younor the spids will get much out of it.
> 
> try and comprimise though.. like say, sell the spids, but buy crabs and...


You're right, I still look after them well, but .... Yeah.

Worth a shot I guess!:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Cheers!
> 
> I will definately let you know.
> 
> *Do I be a fat person* and get a pizza in tonight... :hmm:


I don't get to make that decision :lol2:

I recon you should!, I have hardly been eating the last week or so, but this weekend I managed a KFC and a fry up!

I was quite impressed :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> You're right, I still look after them well, but .... Yeah.
> 
> Worth a shot I guess!:lol2:


aye, she can only really say no 

do you keep/like amphibians? they're cute (i guess) so they're female-friendly lol


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I don't get to make that decision :lol2:
> 
> I recon you should!, I have hardly been eating the last week or so, but this weekend I managed a KFC and a fry up!
> 
> I was quite impressed :lol2:


Trouble is I have been eating rather too well the last couple of weeks!



spinnin_tom said:


> aye, she can only really say no
> 
> do you keep/like amphibians? they're cute (i guess) so they're female-friendly lol


Amphibians really aren't my cup of tea... She likes tokays though....


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I had something I was gunna say, but didn't :lol2:


what were you going to say?v:gasp:



Lord Vetinari said:


> Amphibians really aren't my cup of tea... She likes tokays though....


Get a tokay or five then :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Trouble is I have been eating rather too well the last couple of weeks!


Dude, just get a bloody pizza and stop being a He-bitch :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Dude, just get a bloody pizza and stop being a He-bitch :lol2:


Fine. Be like that then!:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> what were you going to say?v:gasp:


I dunno, dude I'm in a really happy mood, chilling out to some awesome music!!!

I have also set myself a target, I wanna get down to about 13-14 stone, then bulk up to 17-18 again in muscle, I recon I can pull it off :hmm:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Fine. Be like that then!:lol2:


 Maybe I will!, if you brought me some nice clothes now and again maybe I would still love you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *psycho bitch voice*

:lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Maybe I will!, if you brought me some nice clothes now and again maybe I would still love you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *psycho bitch voice*
> 
> :lol2:


Bitch don't need to look pretty inna kitchen!

Now go make me a sammidch.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Bitch don't need to look pretty inna kitchen!
> 
> Now go make me a sammidch.


Well someone will be sleeping on the sofa! :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Well someone will be sleeping on the sofa! :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


That would be a punishment... Except I love sleeping on the sofa... :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

I was going to say hello Tyler but now is maybe not a good time!!


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Really!? :O
> 
> Can hunmans actually catch that ?


Ermm not as far as I'm aware :bash:


----------



## geckodelta

Im back and Im much more sober.


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Im back and Im much more sober.


best get another drink then :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> I was going to say hello Tyler but now is maybe not a good time!!


Hello :lol2:



snasha_d said:


> Ermm not as far as I'm aware :bash:


Ahahah well that is a fail then :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

R.A. The Rugged Man - "Uncommon Valor" [Music Video] - YouTube

^ this dude never fails to amaze me


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Hello :lol2:


:2thumb:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Hello :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahah well that is a fail then :lol2:


Oh dear tyler you are a funny one!!!


My B.Emilia has moulted as is Pretty:no1:
I'm sneaking some more T's in on thursday :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Im back and Im much more sober.





snasha_d said:


> best get another drink then :2thumb:


^ I like this bit of advice!

It's funna when callum get drunk :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Oh dear tyler you are a funny one!!!
> 
> 
> My B.Emilia has moulted as is Pretty:no1:
> I'm sneaking some more T's in on thursday :flrt:


I am! but I have come to terms with that :lol2:

Oooo what have you got coming ?


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I am! but I have come to terms with that :lol2:
> 
> Oooo what have you got coming ?


 
I'm picking them up, Regalis, Lividum, Bohemei and a gooty :2thumb: with enclosures at an awesome price but i cannot disclose that information


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> I'm picking them up, Regalis, Lividum, Bohemei and a gooty :2thumb: with enclosures at an awesome price but i cannot disclose that information


Oooo they are all awesome spiders!

Share? :flrt:

:whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Oooo they are all awesome spiders!
> 
> Share? :flrt:
> 
> :whistling2:


£500 ??? 

:no1:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> £500 ???
> 
> :no1:


If you want to give me 500 quid I won't complain 


Ooooooo Iron man is on tonight at 9


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> If you want to give me 500 quid I won't complain
> 
> 
> Ooooooo Iron man is on tonight at 9


Ah... Saw the avengers last night.... Feakin awesome film.


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> If you want to give me 500 quid I won't complain
> 
> 
> Ooooooo Iron man is on tonight at 9


 
Nah you give me £500 fo rthe T's

I'll be watching silent witness at 9pm thanx :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Ah... Saw the avengers last night.... Feakin awesome film.


Hmmm some sexy men in that film :mf_dribble:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Hmmm some sexy men in that film :mf_dribble:


Are there?

I was distracted by scarlet johansens butt.


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Are there?
> 
> I was distracted by scarlet johansens butt.


Yes there are 

But she does have a rather nice bum, there is no denying that!!!


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Ah... Saw the avengers last night.... Feakin awesome film.


I want to see that film, it look epic!!! 



snasha_d said:


> Nah you give me £500 fo rthe T's
> 
> I'll be watching silent witness at 9pm thanx :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hmmm deal :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I haven't seen iron man yet, so I think I better watch it at some point :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I want to see that film, it look epic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm deal :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I haven't seen iron man yet, so I think I better watch it at some point :lol2:


Iron man is good, robert downey jnr is better :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I want to see that film, it look epic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm deal :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I haven't seen iron man yet, so I think I better watch it at some point :lol2:


Epic doesn't even come close. 
:gasp::gasp::gasp:

Watch iron man! Watch it! Revel in it's awesome.


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> best get another drink then :2thumb:


No dude, just no :lol2:


Biggys said:


> ^ I like this bit of advice!
> 
> It's funna when callum get drunk :lol2:


Im going to avoid getting drunk for quite a while me thinks :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Lord Vetinari said:


> Ah... Saw the avengers last night.... Feakin awesome film.


I wanna see this film so bad!


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> No dude, just no :lol2:
> 
> Im going to avoid getting drunk for quite a while me thinks :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna see this film so bad!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA yeah right youre not gonna drink for a while


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Iron man is good, robert downey jnr is better :lol2:


:lol2:

Tbh he does pull off the Iron man thing, it would look odd with anyone else :lol2:



Lord Vetinari said:


> Epic doesn't even come close.
> :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> Watch iron man! Watch it! Revel in it's awesome.


I will!!!!!

I hardly watch films anymore, I need to start watching them more!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Im going to avoid getting drunk for quite a while me thinks :Na_Na_Na_Na:


There is a higher chance of getting blown by the queen, then you stopping drinking :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA yeah right youre not gonna drink for a while





Biggys said:


> There is a higher chance of getting blown by the queen, then you stopping drinking :lol2:


:gasp: what happened to your faith in me guys  Im genuinely not going to drink for the forceable future :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: what happened to your faith in me guys  Im genuinely not going to drink for the forceable future :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Until next weekend yeah??


----------



## JustJack

Wooh, can't wait for tommorow!

Getting 6 L.Paras, 1 P.Reduncus and 1 A.Genic thanks to Steve (Frosty)


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: what happened to your faith in me guys  Im genuinely not going to drink for the forceable future :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You're a Lush, just admit it, and stock up on asprin :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Until next weekend yeah??


Nope, Im invited to a party next weekend but you have to be 18 with ID so its a bit of a fail :lol2:


Biggys said:


> You're a Lush, just admit it, and stock up on asprin :lol2:


what is a lush? :lol2: No need for aspirin, I am still yet to experience a hangover :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> what is a lush? :lol2: No need for aspirin, I am still yet to experience a hangover :lol2:


A piss head :lol2:

I didn't until I hit 17, well when I started drinking huge amounts of spirits :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Nope, Im invited to a party next weekend but you have to be 18 with ID so its a bit of a fail :lol2:
> 
> 
> what is a lush? :lol2: No need for aspirin, I am still yet to experience a hangover :lol2:


That is a pretty epic fail!!!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> A piss head :lol2:
> 
> I didn't until I hit 17, well when I started drinking huge amounts of spirits :lol2:


Im not what you said :gasp:

I already drink lots of spirits, its the only thing I drink :lol2:

also note to self, do not mix green apple vodka with cherry sourz.. you end up with pink vodka that tastes vile :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> That is a pretty epic fail!!!


I know, Its probably for the best to be honest :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Im not what you said :gasp:
> 
> I already drink lots of spirits, its the only thing I drink :lol2:
> 
> also note to self, do not mix green apple vodka with cherry sourz.. you end up with pink vodka that tastes vile :lol2:


You bloody are callum :lol2:


tbh a good rule in general is not to mix spirits :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I know, Its probably for the best to be honest :lol2:


Save you from a pickled liver :no1:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You bloody are callum :lol2:
> 
> 
> tbh a good rule in general is not to mix spirits :lol2:


Its fine, I only drank like half of the bottle.. cause I'm responsible and junk :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Also fun fact, A sober girl took a sip from it and vomited spectacularly.. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Save you from a pickled liver :no1:


I think I already have one :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Its fine, I only drank like half of the bottle.. cause I'm responsible and junk :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Also fun fact, A sober girl took a sip from it and vomited spectacularly.. :lol2:


That was more to do with the roofies then the alcohol though.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> That was more to do with the roofies then the alcohol though.


No dude, you didn't see the girl :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> I think I already have one :lol2:


Yeah i'd stop drinking for a while 


I had a peanut M&M without the peanut :devil:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Its fine, I only drank like half of the bottle.. cause I'm responsible and junk :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Also fun fact, A sober girl took a sip from it and vomited spectacularly.. :lol2:


 
Bwahahahahah tbh I don't miss getting pissed one little bit :lol2:

I'm that odd guy that goes down the pub and has a coke :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Yeah i'd stop drinking for a while
> 
> 
> I had a peanut M&M without the peanut :devil:


Dude, peanuts are gross :Na_Na_Na_Na: 


Biggys said:


> Bwahahahahah tbh I don't miss getting pissed one little bit :lol2:
> 
> I'm that odd guy that goes down the pub and has a coke :lol2:


Dude, you freak.


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Yeah i'd stop drinking for a while
> 
> 
> *I had a peanut M&M without the peanut* :devil:


That isn't on :gasp:

I really fancy coke bottles :hmm:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Dude, peanuts are gross :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You sir are so wrong there......




geckodelta said:


> Dude, you freak.


Nope :lol2:

I learned you don't need to get pissed to have fun lol


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Dude, peanuts are gross :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Dude, you freak.


Dude Stop being a bitch!!! They are awesome!!!



Biggys said:


> That isn't on :gasp:
> 
> I really fancy coke bottles :hmm:


I nearly cried over that!! I think an e-mail shall be sent to complain :devil:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You sir are so wrong there......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope :lol2:
> 
> I learned you don't need to get pissed to have fun lol


Your wrong, you do :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> No dude, you didn't see the girl :lol2:


You mean a sober girl with functioning eyes and possessing all her faculties was interested in you.. :hmm:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> You mean a sober girl with functioning eyes and possessing all her faculties was interested in you.. :hmm:


By that I mean she was ugly :lol2: + no sober girl would ever be interested in me.. Im like 10x dirtier in real life and they all get scared and run away :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Dude Stop being a bitch!!! They are awesome!!!


Ahahah callum got burned :lol2:





snasha_d said:


> I nearly cried over that!! I think an e-mail shall be sent to complain :devil:


I don't blame you!!!

peanut M&Ms are pretty damn epic!



geckodelta said:


> Your wrong, you do :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Nah I'm not wrong :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> *Ahahah callum got burned :lol2:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame you!!!
> 
> peanut M&Ms are pretty damn epic!
> 
> 
> 
> Nah I'm not wrong :lol2:


Kinky  and you are wrong :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Ahahah callum got burned :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame you!!!
> 
> peanut M&Ms are pretty damn epic!
> 
> 
> 
> Nah I'm not wrong :lol2:


May get free M&M's :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> *Kinky * and you are wrong :Na_Na_Na_Na:


untill the bedsheets catch fire:lol2:

I am not wrong *punches*


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> By that I mean she was ugly :lol2: + no sober girl would ever be interested in me.. Im like 10x dirtier in real life and they all get scared and run away :lol2:


You should try showering....


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> May get free M&M's :2thumb:


You always get awesome stuff!!!

Do you reckon if I wrote to bugatti saying I brought a bugatti Veyron, but it turned out to be a wheelchair they would send me a Veyron?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> untill the bedsheets catch fire:lol2:
> 
> I am not wrong *punches*


:whistling2: you are wrong, *dodges punch, stabs in the eye with pencil* 


Lord Vetinari said:


> You should try showering....


You know I didn't mean it like that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> You always get awesome stuff!!!
> 
> Do you reckon if I wrote to bugatti saying I brought a bugatti Veyron, but it turned out to be a wheelchair they would send me a Veyron?


NO

But please by all means do tell me how you get with on with that!!!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :whistling2: you are wrong, *dodges punch, stabs in the eye with pencil*
> 
> 
> You know I didn't mean it like that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Bwhahaah you would be able to reach my eye? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> NO
> 
> But please by all means do tell me how you get with on with that!!!


I think I will give that one a miss :blush:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I think I will give that one a miss :blush:


For your sake i would!!!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Bwhahaah you would be able to reach my eye? :lol2:


Yes...

Also you should write to them, you would be amazed at what some companies will do for a bit of publicity..


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Yes...
> 
> Also you should write to them, you would be amazed at what some companies will do for a bit of publicity..


Yeah they will send him a pen :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> For your sake i would!!!


Why for my sake!, you make it sound like they will kill me :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> Yes...
> 
> Also you should write to them, you would be amazed at what some companies will do for a bit of publicity..


I have a plan, it's a high chance that at some point in this year I will be in a wheelchair for a time, so I have decided I'm going to invest in a bulk pallet of fire extingisters and a helmet cam :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Yeah they will send him a pen :lol2:


I might try it :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Yeah they will send him a pen :lol2:


See I would be happy with a pen :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Why for my sake!, you make it sound like they will kill me :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a plan, it's a high chance that at some point in this year I will be in a wheelchair for a time, so I have decided I'm going to invest in a bulk pallet of fire extingisters and a helmet cam :lol2:


Thats a good plan :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Thats a good plan :Na_Na_Na_Na:


oh and a helmet, I will need one of those :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Tyler you will get laughed at, as if you dont enough already

You would both be happy with branded pens??

I have 4 t's planning to kill me :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> oh and a helmet, I will need one of those :lol2:


You need a helmet so you can mount the helmet cam...


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> *Tyler you will get laughed at, as if you dont enough already*
> 
> You would both be happy with branded pens??
> 
> I have 4 t's planning to kill me :gasp:


Ok that is very true :blush:

Yes, I would be well happy with a branded pen :lol2:

awwww ahahah which ones ?


----------



## Brandan Smith

Well i wasnt going to go to bts this year but finding out it will only cost me £15 on the train i think it would be rude not too!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> You need a helmet so you can mount the helmet cam...


Well done sherlock...... :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i was at my dads today and his oh says "tom, your dad forgot to get beer. so you can't have any" 

i love how i don't even drink much, but i still need to be told that :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

Shandy said:


> Well i wasnt going to go to bts this year but finding out it will only cost me £15 on the train i think it would be rude not too!


Wow i think i might go on the train at that price, i was going to drive but thats cheap :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Shandy, where is that from? :O

I would have to go from Slough to where ever the nearest train station to the show is :hmm:


----------



## Charleyfarl

I'm not allowed to go to BTS now  parents are annoying...


----------



## Colosseum

New Job, new farm tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## Brandan Smith

york mate i get 1/3 off aswell army discount thats why its so cheap.


----------



## Biggys

Charleyfarl said:


> I'm not allowed to go to BTS now  parents are annoying...














Why don't you just sneak there ? :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just sneak there ? :lol2:


I'd be locked away forever if I did that :lol2: but I'm getting a reticulated python so I'm looking forward to that :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Charleyfarl said:


> *I'd be locked away forever if I did that* :lol2: but I'm getting a reticulated python so I'm looking forward to that :flrt:


Where is the fun in that ? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> I'm not allowed to go to BTS now  parents are annoying...


Aww, no 



Colosseum said:


> New Job, new farm tomorrow :2thumb:


awesome



Biggys said:


> Where is the fun in that ? :lol2:


sounds fun to me.


----------



## MaskFac3

Charleyfarl said:


> I'd be locked away forever if I did that :lol2: but I'm getting a reticulated python so I'm looking forward to that :flrt:


Hoping they don't change the legislation for ur sake


----------



## spinnin_tom

MaskFac3 said:


> Hoping they don't change the legislation for ur sake


what's that then ?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> what's that then ?


I believe the fear is that the UK will follow the in the USA's footsteps with the python bans.. and also of course the proposed european legislation which would restrict keeping of all sorts, although I haven't been following it so I dunno! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I believe the fear is that the UK will follow the in the USA's footsteps with the python bans.. and also of course the proposed european legislation which would restrict keeping of all sorts, although I haven't been following it so I dunno! :lol2:


oh yeah. i saw about that

it'll not happen for a long time if it does


----------



## Charleyfarl

spinnin_tom said:


> oh yeah. i saw about that
> 
> it'll not happen for a long time if it does


The EU thing is for this year, so it might happen this year _apparently_...


----------



## spinnin_tom

so if i want a big python like i do, i might have to get it sooner than i thought because like when dwa happened, i don't think already owners had to get the licence?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Charleyfarl said:


> The EU thing is for this year, so it might happen this year _apparently_...


Nope, consultation has only just finished. Results will need to be collated and legislation (if any) drafted and agreed by the member states. 

We may see something next year... And that's no guarantee the uk will pass it into law.


----------



## snowgoose

You would have to look the legislation up and read through it.

Who's to say they won't make all current keepers comply with it once it comes to force?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> so if i want a big python like i do, i might have to get it sooner than i thought because like when dwa happened, i don't think already owners had to get the licence?


Frankly no one has a clue at the moment at what the final proposals will be and even less about the practicalities.


----------



## snasha_d

How would they find all current keepers?


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> You would have to look the legislation up and read through it.
> 
> Who's to say they won't make all current keepers comply with it once it comes to force?


i was meaning that i think people who had dwa animals before the law was passed were allowed to keep them without a licence or something

i'm just throwing out suggestions of how it might be if anything like that happens


----------



## Lord Vetinari

The last thing on it was this:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...32376-invasive-alien-species-update-04-a.html


----------



## Charleyfarl

Am I weird because I can't stand the feel of snakes?:blush: but I want to keep them because their behaviour fascinates me, kinda like spiders


----------



## snowgoose

Charleyfarl said:


> Am I weird because I can't stand the feel of snakes?:blush: but I want to keep them because their behaviour fascinates me, kinda like spiders


You're just weird anyway


----------



## Charleyfarl

snowgoose said:


> You're just weird anyway


Awwww thanks :flrt::lol2::lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> Am I weird because I can't stand the feel of snakes?:blush: but I want to keep them because their behaviour fascinates me, kinda like spiders


oh god.
you're not going to be like a certain person on here, who keeps loads of snakes, but is scared to hold them are you ?

i love the feel of the snakes. every species is different which is even cooler


----------



## snowgoose

Charleyfarl said:


> Awwww thanks :flrt::lol2::lol2:




Did you get my last PM?

I may be ordering again, but won't be until kinda June time if I do


----------



## Charleyfarl

snowgoose said:


> Did you get my last PM?
> 
> I may be ordering again, but won't be until kinda June time if I do


I don't think I did?


----------



## snowgoose

Charleyfarl said:


> I don't think I did?


Have re-sent it 

It's just the one in response to your first one today


----------



## Charleyfarl

Tom- I'll enjoy holding it but I think it will take a little getting use too and callum already told me I'll get bitten :lol2::flrt:




snowgoose said:


> Have re-sent it
> 
> It's just the one in response to your first one today


I never got it but I have now


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Tom- I'll enjoy holding it but I think it will take a little getting use too and callum already told me I'll get bitten :lol2::flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never got it but I have now


Your gonna get bitten :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

Good  

Dunno why you didn't get the first one.

Must be gremlins in the system. Either that or Tom getting jealous and trying to stop all communication :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> Your gonna get bitten :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I don't mind











snowgoose said:


> Good
> 
> Dunno why you didn't get the first one.
> 
> Must be gremlins in the system. Either that or *Tom getting jealous and trying to stop all communication* :lol2:


:devil::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> I don't mind image
> 
> 
> 
> :devil::lol2:


By me :whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

geckodelta said:


> By me :whistling2:


and people call me weird...:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> and people call me weird...:lol2:


People have stopped trying to tell me I'm weird now.. :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> People have stopped trying to tell me I'm weird now.. :lol2:


Only the voices have, but everyone tells you on a daily basis :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

CALLUM

did you get my pm/s ???

it's a bit important


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Only the voices have, but everyone tells you on a daily basis :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Everyone likes a good nibble now and then? 


spinnin_tom said:


> CALLUM
> 
> did you get my pm/s ???
> 
> it's a bit important


Yeah just got them mate :/


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Everyone likes a good nibble now and then?
> 
> 
> Yeah just got them mate :/


Ermm Callum hun, i was on about ppl calling you weird :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Ermm Callum hun, i was on about ppl calling you weird :whip:


Oh yeah that.. Im not weird :whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

snasha_d said:


> Only the voices have, but everyone tells you on a daily basis :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Is your H. mac an adult? random sorry :blush:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Oh yeah that.. Im not weird :whistling2:


Yes you bloody well are!!! Shall i remind you of the rap??



Charleyfarl said:


> Is your H. mac an adult? random sorry :blush:


No she is a sub adult hun  why do you ask?


----------



## Charleyfarl

snasha_d said:


> Yes you bloody well are!!! Shall i remind you of the rap??
> 
> 
> 
> No she is a sub adult hun  why do you ask?


Whats her temperment like?
I have a juvie around 5cm LS and he/she is really calm, its never bolted and it will just calmly walk into another enclosure my tiny g. rosea gives me more grief :lol2: Does there fiesty-ness come out as they get to an adult? or is mine broken? :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

:lol2:

H.macs have a reputation they don't deserve.

My old AF was just a big softy, she would move around where I wanted quite happily without as much as a threat pose


----------



## snasha_d

Charleyfarl said:


> Whats her temperment like?
> I have a juvie around 5cm LS and he/she is really calm, its never bolted and it will just calmly walk into another enclosure my tiny g. rosea gives me more grief :lol2: Does there fiesty-ness come out as they get to an adult? or is mine broken? :lol2:


Funny you say that, I put straight into a 30x30x45 exo, lots of stuff in it, but rarely see it tbh, the fw times i have it either moves really slowly, sits there or bolts. I actually saw it hunt last night, it was rapid to say the least, but never seen aggression towards myself :no1:

My Chromatus makes me jump more than the H.mac

Happy baboon = hidden baboon :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

snowgoose said:


> :lol2:
> 
> H.macs have a reputation they don't deserve.
> 
> My old AF was just a big softy, she would move around where I wanted quite happily without as much as a threat pose


I was expecting a mini monster :lol2:
Are H. macs like a dirty grey in colour until they reach adult hood? Callum just sent me a picture of one around the size of mine and it looks nothing like it :/



snasha_d said:


> Funny you say that, I out straight into a 30x30x45 exo, lots of stuff in it, but rarely see it tbh, the fw times i have it either moves really slowly, sits there or bolts. I actually saw it hunt last night, it was rapid to say the least, but never seen aggression towards myself :no1:
> 
> Happy baboon = hidden baboon :lol2:


I see mine out during the night but if I try to get closer it will run off


----------



## snasha_d

Charleyfarl said:


> I was expecting a mini monster :lol2:
> Are H. macs like a dirty grey in colour until they reach adult hood? Callum just sent me a picture of one around the size of mine and it looks nothing like it :/
> 
> 
> 
> I see mine out during the night but if I try to get closer it will run off


Do you have a pic yours hun?


----------



## Charleyfarl

snasha_d said:


> Do you have a pic yours hun?


No, I'm going to try and get one tomorrow, don't fancy doing it now :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Charleyfarl said:


> I was expecting a mini monster :lol2:
> Are H. macs like a dirty grey in colour until they reach adult hood? Callum just sent me a picture of one around the size of mine and it looks nothing like it :/
> 
> 
> 
> I see mine out during the night but if I try to get closer it will run off


What size if yours?

They do have sling - juvie colours which are a more greyish colour as opposed to the "white and black" of adults


----------



## snasha_d

Charleyfarl said:


> No, I'm going to try and get one tomorrow, don't fancy doing it now :blush:


Why not :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Charleyfarl

snowgoose said:


> What size if yours?
> 
> They do have sling - juvie colours which are a more greyish colour as opposed to the "white and black" of adults


5cm LS, she was out so I just had a look at it, no markings just a dirty grey with a hint of green to it



snasha_d said:


> Why not :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I tried and failed, it was in its web and I couldn't persude her to come out enough for a pic :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Charleyfarl said:


> 5cm LS, she was out so I just had a look at it, no markings just a dirty grey with a hint of green to it
> 
> 
> 
> I tried and failed, it was in its web and I couldn't persude her to come out enough for a pic :lol2:


With green :gasp:


----------



## snowgoose

Hmm, I'd expect it to have some colour to it at that size. Will wait for a pic tomorrow


----------



## snasha_d

snowgoose said:


> Hmm, I'd expect it to have some colour to it at that size. Will wait for a pic tomorrow


Not green tho surley??


----------



## Charleyfarl

snasha_d said:


> With green :gasp:


Yeah like an olive-y green, why the :gasp:? :lol2:

I hope it is a H. mac


----------



## snowgoose

They can have a greenish tint to them.

( Not my picture, just to show the colour )


----------



## snasha_d

Charleyfarl said:


> Yeah like an olive-y green, why the :gasp:? :lol2:
> 
> I hope it is a H. mac


Hmm could be light reflections we shall see tomo when you got pics :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> They can have a greenish tint to them.
> 
> ( Not my picture, just to show the colour )
> 
> image


i need one of these


----------



## Charleyfarl

snowgoose said:


> They can have a greenish tint to them.
> 
> ( Not my picture, just to show the colour )
> 
> image


It looks like that but its legs look more fluffy like pipe cleaners :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

snowgoose said:


> They can have a greenish tint to them.
> 
> ( Not my picture, just to show the colour )
> 
> image


 
Hmm I see :2thumb: Thats the first pic i have ever seen with a greenish tint :notworthy:


----------



## snowgoose

Charleyfarl said:


> It looks like that but its legs look more fluffy like pipe cleaners :lol2:


more like this maybe?


----------



## Charleyfarl

snowgoose said:


> more like this maybe?
> 
> image


Looks exactly like it but the one in the pic is bigger


----------



## snowgoose

Charleyfarl said:


> Looks exactly like it but the one in the pic is bigger


Hmm, well, that's not a H.mac  It is it's cousin.

S.calceatum.


----------



## Charleyfarl

snowgoose said:


> Hmm, well, that's not a H.mac  It is it's cousin.
> 
> S.calceatum.


Definatly getting a picture tomorrow... I hope it is a H. mac and not an S. cal:blush:


----------



## snowgoose

S.calceatum are still lovely looking T's


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> S.calceatum are still lovely looking T's
> 
> image


wow. 
that's very nice

are they expensive/hard to get?


----------



## Charleyfarl

snowgoose said:


> S.calceatum are still lovely looking T's
> 
> image


Its more the reputation that scares me, like when people say they chase people :blush:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> wow.
> that's very nice
> 
> are they expensive/hard to get?


Don't think so. From what I've seen about the same as H.macs =, maybe slightly less common.



Charleyfarl said:


> Its more the reputation that scares me, like when people say they chase people :blush:


:lol2:

yes, and the same stories get said about H.macs, pokies, and most other OW species.


----------



## spinnin_tom

got this bad boy today.
it's a pretty basic slr, like point and shoot, but there's a 210mm lens with 2x tele converter so i can shoot from afar :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> image
> 
> got this bad boy today.
> it's a pretty basic slr, like point and shoot, but there's a 210mm lens with 2x tele converter so i can shoot from afar :Na_Na_Na_Na:


lol if it's an slr it's not a P&S.

And with a lens like that, it makes me think you might be compensating for something else ( or lack of it :lol2: )


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> lol if it's an slr it's not a P&S.
> 
> And with a lens like that, it makes me think you might be compensating for something else ( or lack of it :lol2: )


not funny :whip:

it is an slr
it has a mirror which makes it an slr. 
apparently it was pretty entry level when it came out, but an slr it is,nonetheless


----------



## snowgoose

lol, I have no idea about camera lenses.

Is that one just for scenery? ( i.e long zoom ) or macro or something?


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> lol, I have no idea about camera lenses.
> 
> Is that one just for scenery? ( i.e long zoom ) or macro or something?


aye, pretty far away stuff, or it's got an apparently good macro setting : victory:


----------



## ojo

Evening all


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> image
> 
> got this bad boy today.
> it's a pretty basic slr, like point and shoot, but there's a 210mm lens with 2x tele converter so i can shoot from afar :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Peado lense......that is all :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Peado lense......that is all :lol2:


i'm not even going to argue.
we all know what i'm like


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm not even going to argue.
> we all know what i'm like


:lol2: I do not agree with treating women as objects and junk...


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha we all know I'm lying.


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: I do not agree with treating women as objects and junk...
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha we all know I'm lying.


we know how much you like women, callum,...

ahahahaha


----------



## Brandan Smith

what you guys doing!!


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> we know how much you like women, callum,...
> 
> ahahahaha


Im a nun.. :flrt:



Shandy said:


> what you guys doing!!


Nothing, you??


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Shandy said:


> what you guys doing!!


Not much.

How's you?


----------



## Brandan Smith

same gonna play cluedo soon tho


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Shandy said:


> same gonna play cluedo soon tho


I honestly detest that game.


----------



## spinnin_tom

cluedo is awesome. i played it once. i lost


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Risk. 

King of board games.


----------



## TEENY

Hi all, have had the interesting task of removing hundreds of caterpillars from friends house earlier they are soooooo cute, dunno what to do with the itchy little buggers tho lol


----------



## Charleyfarl

Look who arrived today!! :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm not even going to argue.
> we all know what i'm like


You lense is seen in and around playgrounds of high traffic usage of kidrs.....



Shandy said:


> what you guys doing!!


 
Dissagreeing with Thomas :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Charleyfarl said:


> Look who arrived today!! :flrt:
> 
> image


Purdy!


----------



## spinnin_tom

charleyfarl said:


> look who arrived today!! :flrt:
> 
> image


*wants*


----------



## Charleyfarl

Now to decide if to call her Senna or Sierra... :hmm:


----------



## Charleyfarl

*edit post fail* :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

sierra


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> sierra


Win :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Charleyfarl said:


> Look who arrived today!! :flrt:
> 
> image


*might have to steal*

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> *might have to steal*
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I managed to break into a house in 2 mins at the weekend.... 

Just saying like.... :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> I managed to break into a house in 2 mins at the weekend....
> 
> Just saying like.... :whistling2:


Having the keys doesn't count :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> I managed to break into a house in 2 mins at the weekend....
> 
> Just saying like.... :whistling2:


what did you steal?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> what did you steal?





Biggys said:


> Having the keys doesn't count :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Screwdriver and electrical wire mate...


And nothing, got the next bit wring and actually put stuff in the house.....:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> Screwdriver and electrical wire mate...
> 
> 
> And nothing, got the next bit wring and actually put stuff in the house.....:lol2:


you're a crap thief


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Screwdriver and electrical wire mate...
> 
> 
> And nothing, got the next bit wring and actually put stuff in the house.....:lol2:


Hmmmmm this is something I might need to be taught.....


See when I have needed to get into places I normally rely on the size 12's at the end of my legs :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> you're a crap thief


Yeah.... I really haven't got the hang of it. :lol2:
My mate managed to lock himself out of his new house as we were helping him move.

But it is a load easier then you would think.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yeah.... I really haven't got the hang of it. :lol2:
> My mate managed to lock himself out of his new house as we were helping him move.
> 
> But it is a load easier then you would think.


 Oi......teach me!!!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Oi......teach me!!!!!!! :lol2:


You should be able to figure it out. :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Oi......teach me!!!!!!! :lol2:


Google is your friend.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> You should be able to figure it out. :2thumb:


I shall! 



geckodelta said:


> Google is your friend.


Google is your mum.


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I shall!
> 
> 
> 
> Google is your mum.


:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :lol2:


 And this is why I'm awesome 8)

:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> And this is why I'm awesome 8)
> 
> :lol2:


You was rude to me on the phone yesterday or today or whenever I called you.. :whistling2: everything is a blur at the moment :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> You was rude to me on the phone yesterday or today or whenever I called you.. :whistling2: everything is a blur at the moment :lol2:


 You called me at work.....then wouldnt get off the phone, my boss walked over and was stood there giving my that look, once I put the phone down I got a bollocking, I had a right to be rude :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You called me at work.....then wouldnt get off the phone, my boss walked over and was stood there giving my that look, once I put the phone down I got a bollocking, I had a right to be rude :lol2:


I hope he fires you. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I hope he fires you. :whistling2:


and I hope that one day you are drunk and mistake Deep heat for lube -_-


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> and I hope that one day you are drunk and mistake Deep heat for lube -_-


We've already had a similar conversation remember...


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> We've already had a similar conversation remember...


Yes :lol2:

anywhooooooooooooo :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Biggys

I just got an Email offering me a free cookie.....WTF :shock:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I just got an Email offering me a free cookie.....WTF :shock:


Take it!!!!!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Take it!!!!!
> 
> image


No.....I'm not taking a free cookie of a randomer....could be laced with "i'm going to violate your bottom" drugs :O


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> No.....I'm not taking a free cookie of a randomer....could be laced with "i'm going to violate your bottom" drugs :O


Its from me :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Its from me :flrt:


In a way I'm glad you are struggling to get to BTS :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> In a way I'm glad you are struggling to get to BTS :lol2:


:gasp:



:whip:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> :whip:


Yeah I said it.....

Oh also.

I'm loving this sneaky link thing :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Geiger says blerghh.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> i'm going to violate your bottom



pardon tyler?

what's that then ?

i missed the drugs on the end..

anyway, what sort of things are they ?


----------



## snasha_d

Callum is tyler being a big meanie?? :devil:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> image
> 
> Geiger says blerghh.


LIKE A BOSS!



spinnin_tom said:


> pardon tyler?
> 
> what's that then ?


 
 Do click.

:lol:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yeah I said it.....
> 
> Oh also.
> 
> I'm loving this sneaky link thing :lol2:


Probably :lol2:


spinnin_tom said:


> image
> 
> Geiger says blerghh.


He's much darker than Aestas :hmm:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Callum is tyler being a big meanie?? :devil:


Yes!!!! 

It is one of my few talents :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> LIKE A BOSS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do click.
> 
> :lol:


Noooooo! I had just forgotten about that song! :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> LIKE A BOSS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do click.
> 
> :lol:


love that song 



geckodelta said:


> He's much darker than Aestas :hmm:



light was very bright


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Noooooo! I had just forgotten about that song! :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


Mwuahahahahaahahahahahaahh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll2:



spinnin_tom said:


> love that song


It is funny as hell :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Callum is tyler being a big meanie?? :devil:


Yes


----------



## spinnin_tom

Tiny Glowing Shark Lights Up to Fade Away


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Yes!!!!
> 
> It is one of my few talents :lol2:


Why do yoou feel the need to be horrid?? :whip:



geckodelta said:


> Yes


N'aww Callum hugs????


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Why do yoou feel the need to be horrid?? :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> N'aww Callum hugs????


Special hugs?


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Why do yoou feel the need to be horrid?? :whip:


Erm... Because I am good at being an twat? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Erm... Because I am good at being an twat? :lol2:


don't we know it ?
also, callum- bts. go on the train


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Special hugs?


Yeah tyler will dribble down your back hugs!!! 



Biggys said:


> Erm... Because I am good at being an twat? :lol2:


Well i guess being good at being a twat is better than nothing


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> don't we know it ?
> also, callum- bts. go on the train


You probably do!

as do most people :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

I HATE roaches, horrible little :censor:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Yeah tyler will dribble down your back hugs!!!


 
Win!




snasha_d said:


> Well i guess being good at being a twat is better than nothing


Well I spose so, I am nice to _some_ people though :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I spose so, I am nice to _some_ people though :flrt:


 Hmm you sure about that? Thats like me saying i dont swear at people!!


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Hmm you sure about that? Thats like me saying i dont swear at people!!


 I'm sure there is someone out there that will say I'm nice... I hope :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

tyler is good at being a giant too :devil:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> tyler is good at being a giant too :devil:


Ahahaha I am good at that aswell!!!


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> don't we know it ?
> also, callum- bts. go on the train


It will take me 7 hours and cost like £100.. might pass : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

Tyler is actually a pretty nice guy..


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> It will take me 7 hours and cost like £100.. might pass : victory:


oh crap

we still haven't been told if you can have a lift, but if you can do you want to go ?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Tyler is actually a pretty nice guy..


N'awww thank you Callum :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I'm sure there is someone out there that will say I'm nice... I hope :lol2:


 Hmmm yeah im sure there is :bash:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Hmmm yeah im sure there is :bash:


Why the bash! :O

Also I'll be back in 10mins, gotta go unload the shopping :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> oh crap
> 
> we still haven't been told if you can have a lift, but if you can do you want to go ?


Yeah I do but don't worry about it if you can't give me a lift mate


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Hmmm yeah im sure there is :bash:


he's not.
at seas he said "get out of the way shortie" to me, and he hit me.


*looks around*


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> he's not.
> at seas he said "get out of the way shortie" to me, and he hit me.
> 
> 
> *looks around*


I said no such thing!!!

I walked over said hello mate, shook your hand (which was completely lost in mine) and stood there chatting! you lie


----------



## snasha_d

callum go! would be funny to meet all these ppl whom you talk to!!! 

Did he really tom??


----------



## spinnin_tom

fine, i lied.
tyler is nice.

you get like a false impression before you talk !!




snasha_d said:


> Did he really tom??


haha.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> fine, i lied.
> tyler is nice.
> 
> you get like a false impression before you talk !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha.


 
What do you mean by that? :lol2:

you saying I look like a thug :O


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> What do you mean by that? :lol2:
> 
> you saying I look like a thug :O



yes...

NO


like, when you see a big person you're like eek, a big person, he will hit me. but then you didn't and it was fine :lol2:

i think i might be paranoid or something though


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> yes...
> 
> NO
> 
> 
> like, when you see a big person you're like eek, a big person, he will hit me. but then you didn't and it was fine :lol2:
> 
> i think i might be paranoid or something though


 
Wait what really!

You thouhgt I would be like Hello I'm Tyler and this is my fist.....



Wait someone will end up twisting that.... -_-


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Wait what really!
> 
> You thouhgt I would be like Hello I'm Tyler and this is my fist.....
> 
> 
> 
> Wait someone will end up twisting that.... -_-


Thats what he said.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Wait what really!
> 
> You thouhgt I would be like Hello I'm Tyler and this is my fist.....
> 
> 
> 
> Wait someone will end up twisting that.... -_-


hahahaha. that's nasty

no, i wasn't expecting you to hit me or nout, but i wasn't expecting you to be as nice, because most big people are know are w*****s

si ?

i think steve might try and hit me at the BTS
we all know ho popular i am with the mods

right guys, i'm off to bed since i've been an hour late 2 days running

see ya all : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> hahahaha. that's nasty
> 
> no, i wasn't expecting you to hit me or nout, but i wasn't expecting you to be as nice, because most big people are know are w*****s
> 
> si ?
> 
> i think steve might try and hit me at the BTS
> we all know ho popular i am with the mods
> 
> right guys, i'm off to bed since i've been an hour late 2 days running
> 
> see ya all : victory:


Night : victory:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Biggys sounds scary :blush::lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> hahahaha. that's nasty
> 
> no, i wasn't expecting you to hit me or nout, but i wasn't expecting you to be as nice, because most big people are know are w*****s
> 
> si ?
> 
> i think steve might try and hit me at the BTS
> we all know ho popular i am with the mods
> 
> right guys, i'm off to bed since i've been an hour late 2 days running
> 
> see ya all : victory:


Night : victory:


----------



## snasha_d

Charleyfarl said:


> Biggys sounds scary :blush::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Night : victory:


Nah he's not! Big friendly giant :flrt: I picked up 2 spids off him when i was in surrey in march!

Did you get pics of the ?H.Mac


----------



## Biggys

Charleyfarl said:


> Biggys sounds scary :blush::lol2:


 
Oh.... 



snasha_d said:


> Nah he's not! Big friendly giant :flrt: I picked up 2 spids off him when i was in surrey in march!


Thank you Shelley!!!!!

see I knew someone thought I am nice :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Charleyfarl

snasha_d said:


> Did you get pics of the ?H.Mac


Its gone into molt, so I'm going to wait until its molted


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Oh....
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Shelley!!!!!
> 
> see I knew someone thought I am nice :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hmm but that now means coz i was nice i want a new spider HA :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Charleyfarl said:


> Its gone into molt, so I'm going to wait until its molted


Oh ok :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Hmm but that now means coz i was nice i want a new spider HA :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hmmm well how about I pick you up something from BTS :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Hmmm well how about I pick you up something from BTS :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ermm the whole place??? :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Ermm the whole place??? :2thumb:


Ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmm................. NO 


a spider though : victory:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmm................. NO
> 
> 
> a spider though : victory:


3 :whip:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> 3 :whip:


Well seeing as you asked so nicely 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Well seeing as you asked so nicely
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:



hahaha WIN :no1:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> hahaha WIN :no1:


So right

You didn't specify what those 3 where. so how about a True, a centipede and a Camel spider!? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> So right
> 
> You didn't specify what those 3 where. so how about a True, a centipede and a Camel spider!? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


How about a slap???? :devil: And trust me i will slap you happily :whip:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> How about a slap???? :devil: And trust me i will slap you happily :whip:


Ahahahaha I don't mind a slap now and again :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Well a Tarantula or two shall go your way? : victory:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Ahahahaha I don't mind a slap now and again :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Well a Tarantula or two shall go your way? : victory:


It will be an evil slap trust me :devil:

and thank you :flrt: How easy will it be to sneak the lil beauts in?? I've got 4 to sneak in on thursday :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> It will be an evil slap trust me :devil:
> 
> and thank you :flrt: How easy will it be to sneak the lil beauts in?? I've got 4 to sneak in on thursday :whistling2:


I might like Evil slaps :lol2:

Erm not to hard!, you will need a rope, crowbar and some ninja skills!!!


or when everyone is out sneak them in :blush:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I might like Evil slaps :lol2:
> 
> Erm not to hard!, you will need a rope, crowbar and some ninja skills!!!
> 
> 
> or when everyone is out sneak them in :blush:


Well mum's in brighton on thursday so that will be a piece of p**s

But i'm planning on buying more at bts, ooooohhh i know, I could buy a new handbag thats really big and then fill it with t's she wont check my bag :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Well mum's in brighton on thursday so that will be a piece of p**s
> 
> *But i'm planning on buying more at bts, ooooohhh i know, I could buy a new handbag thats really big and then fill it with t's she wont check my bag :flrt:*


This Madame......sounds like an awesome plan!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> This Madame......sounds like an awesome plan!!!! :2thumb:


SHOPPING :flrt::no1:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> SHOPPING :flrt::no1:


Shopping only ever deserves a ":flrt:" and a ":no1:"

1. If the person you go with doesnt dragf you round EVERY shop
2. goes in gets what they want and goes, without Trying on 10000000000000000000000000000000 different things only to buy not one of them:lol2:


----------



## kris74

FAO BIggys... An interesting read


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> FAO BIggys... An interesting read


Thanks dude!!!!!

That looks to be an epic read, I shall read it when I'm not so tired :lol2:

the knife in the picture is Sexy as :censor: :mf_dribble:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i got this email, from youtube, right ?
click the link and i'ts erection tablets.

i mean, i bought some, but i was looking forward to something actually from youtube.

i hate spam


----------



## Biggys

I got given a Black widow catapult :gasp::no1:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> I got given a Black widow catapult :gasp::no1:


Hey Tyler :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Hey Tyler :2thumb:


Heya!!! have you got your spiders yetr ?


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Heya!!! have you got your spiders yetr ?


:whip: go check the pictures!! 

:flrt:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> :whip: go check the pictures!!
> 
> :flrt:


I will do!

Getting more soon? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> I will do!
> 
> Getting more soon? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Maybe :whistling2:


----------



## kris74

Biggys san, Louise-sama, Tom-san.... Areet..!


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Maybe :whistling2:


You need an old world!


All I keep on getting in my advert bar is "Date African singles"

NO!!!!

They have the Aids :shock:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Biggys san, Louise-sama, Tom-san.... Areet..!


Dude!!! how are you? 

I have found an awesome source of knife steel, a farrier has agreed to give me all his worn out files :no1:

so my next project is a push blade :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Evening all


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> You need an old world!
> 
> 
> All I keep on getting in my advert bar is "Date African singles"
> 
> NO!!!!
> 
> They have the Aids :shock:


Ad blocker? Simples : victory:



kris74 said:


> Biggys san, Louise-sama, Tom-san.... Areet..!


Hello 



Biggys said:


> Dude!!! how are you?
> 
> I have found an awesome source of knife steel, a farrier has agreed to give me all his worn out files :no1:
> 
> so my next project is a push blade :whistling2:


You never did forge me a ring of power :hmm:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Ad blocker? Simples : victory:


Touche!





**louise** said:


> You never did forge me a ring of power :hmm:


I wont post the picture I was gunna :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> Biggys san, Louise-sama, Tom-san.... Areet..!


hallo !!!
Wie gehts???


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> I wont post the picture I was gunna :lol2:


Probably for the best!


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Probably for the best!













^ looks like the type of person that might own a new river, and tell everyone with a pulse about it :hmm:

:whistling2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> ^ looks like the type of person that might own a new river, and tell everyone with a pulse about it :hmm:
> 
> :whistling2:


:roll2:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> ^ looks like the type of person that might own a new river, and tell everyone with a pulse about it :hmm:
> 
> :whistling2:


I shouldn't laugh like but BWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> I shouldn't laugh like but BWAHAHAHAHA!


Why thank you dearest Sir *bows*


:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Oooo Kris, quick question!

if catapult hunting in the Uk illegal ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Oooo Kris, quick question!
> 
> if catapult hunting in the Uk illegal ?


hunting chavs?


----------



## **louise**

spinnin_tom said:


> hunting chavs?


I'm hiring him if he is!


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Oooo Kris, quick question!
> 
> if catapult hunting in the Uk illegal ?


No. You probably need permission to go on to peoples land to do it as it probably carries restrictions like air guns etc though. you going in for a Diablo or something like mate?


----------



## kris74

Found this my good fellow

The Catapult as a Hunting Tool | Bushcraft How to' s | Dryad Bushcraft


----------



## geckodelta

Hello people, Tyler hunting is naughty :whip:


----------



## **louise**

Hello


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> Hello


You alright? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Hello people, Tyler hunting is naughty :whip:


so is not eating meat :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> so is not eating meat :Na_Na_Na_Na:


No, one day all of the meat eaters will be slaughtered by some cows and I will become high king :whistling2:


----------



## kris74

geckodelta said:


> No, one day all of the meat eaters will be slaughtered by some cows and I will become high king :whistling2:


Hunting is the way forward. I'd love to make eye contact with a majestic stag....Then blow it's head off and eat it to pieces. Better than intensive farming! I'd love to be a game keeper or groundsman on a big estate....


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> hunting chavs?


Yes!



**louise** said:


> I'm hiring him if he is!


 
Not for hire I'm afraid :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Well if someone offered 1k a head, I might be :lol2:




kris74 said:


> No. You probably need permission to go on to peoples land to do it as it probably carries restrictions like air guns etc though. you going in for a Diablo or something like mate?


I can get permission!!!

I got given a Black Widow, and a bag of 500 .38 ball bearings, some tracer ball bearings, and some hollow type ones!!

so was gunna see if I can nab some rabbits for the pot!! 



kris74 said:


> Found this my good fellow
> 
> The Catapult as a Hunting Tool | Bushcraft How to' s | Dryad Bushcraft


Thanks mate! : victory:



geckodelta said:


> Hello people, Tyler hunting is naughty :whip:


 
So is alot of things :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Not for hire I'm afraid :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Well if someone offered 1k a head, I might be :lol2:


:whip: whatever happened to mates rates?


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> :whip: whatever happened to mates rates?


999.99? Better :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

It's Tom! :


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> It's Tom! :
> 
> image


 
:lol2::lol2:


don't mock the afflicted! :whistling2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> 999.99? Better :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Thanks so much..


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> don't mock the afflicted! :whistling2:


But, but, but.....

It's so easy


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Thanks so much..
> 
> image


Mwuahaahahah :lol2:


I'm still getting bloody dating adverts in my ad bar!!!!

it's all Poles, ******, africans, I even had one for "date muslim women"


.....

:devil:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> But, but, but.....
> 
> It's so easy


It is!

but it's morally wrong! *is stern*


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> It's Tom! :
> 
> image


shut up.
i don't want an ear ring

i'm not a llama either


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Mwuahaahahah :lol2:
> 
> 
> I'm still getting bloody dating adverts in my ad bar!!!!
> 
> it's all Poles, ******, africans, I even had one for "date muslim women"
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> :devil:


Nothing wrong with interracial relationships. You should go for it :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> shut up.
> i don't want an ear ring
> 
> i'm not a llama either


A drama Llama sometimes :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Nothing wrong with interracial relationships. You should go for it :2thumb:


I wasn't saying there is!, but I don't want to :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> shut up.
> i don't want an ear ring
> 
> i'm not a llama either


It's how I imagine you.


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> I wasn't saying there is!, but I don't want to :lol2:


Well that's just boring!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Mwuahaahahah :lol2:
> 
> 
> I'm still getting bloody dating adverts in my ad bar!!!!
> 
> it's all Poles, ******, africans, I even had one for "date muslim women"
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> :devil:


i'm going out with a polish girl.
she doesn't speak english and i found her under a lorry, in dover

no joke, i have seen a guy drop out of a lorry and run off, in dover lol


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Well that's just boring!


Yep! 

I'm a boring git :lol2:




spinnin_tom said:


> i'm going out with a polish girl.
> she doesn't speak english and i found her under a lorry, in dover
> 
> no joke, i have seen a guy drop out of a lorry and run off, in dover lol


SILENCE LLAMA

Click it..... :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Hey people, any tips on taking good pictures? my camera skills suck


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> Hey people, any tips on taking good pictures? my camera skills suck


stay still, don't place the snake, natural light/outside, focus on the face, rule of thirds : victory:


----------



## Biggys

Charleyfarl said:


> Hey people, any tips on taking good pictures? my camera skills suck


Practice!!!! practice and more practice! 



spinnin_tom said:


> stay still, don't place the snake, natural light/outside, focus on the face, rule of thirds : victory:


oh and these :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

spinnin_tom said:


> stay still, don't place the snake, natural light/outside, focus on the face, rule of thirds : victory:


Not helpful :lol2:

I never stay still, the snake doesn't stay still, impossible to get natural lighting at this time of night, I wouldn't take her outside and I don't want a picture of her face and yes I'm awkward :Na_Na_Na_Na: these are the pictures I have so far, what do you think? :/


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> Hunting is the way forward. I'd love to make eye contact with a majestic stag....Then blow it's head off and eat it to pieces. Better than intensive farming! I'd love to be a game keeper or groundsman on a big estate....


:whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

did emmie make a new account?
Reptile Forums - View Profile: x_Emmie_x


----------



## Biggys

Charleyfarl said:


> Not helpful :lol2:
> 
> I never stay still, the snake doesn't stay still, impossible to get natural lighting at this time of night, I wouldn't take her outside and I don't want a picture of her face and yes I'm awkward :Na_Na_Na_Na: these are the pictures I have so far, what do you think? :/


If you are after face shots, remember the Eye should all ways be the focus point!

If someone twists that I will hit them... :lol2:

get a reptile bulb that will fit your desk lamp, they are pretty close to sunlight, also a hell of a lot more controlable!

Fiddle about with settings, have it one TV setting ,and them play about with shutter speeds, apetures etc

Erm give me a minute and I'll find some of my snake pictures!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> If you are after face shots, remember the Eye should all ways be the focus point!
> 
> If someone twists that I will hit them... :lol2:
> 
> get a reptile bulb that will fit your desk lamp, they are pretty close to sunlight, also a hell of a lot more controlable!
> 
> Fiddle about with settings, have it one TV setting ,and them play about with shutter speeds, apetures etc
> 
> Erm give me a minute and I'll find some of my snake pictures!


I really wanna twist that.. but yeah.


----------



## Biggys

Count yourself lucky you got these, I had to re-activate my Facebook to get these photos :bash:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i like how everything i say is pretty much negated :bash:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i like how everything i say is pretty much negated :bash:


Sorry what was that ? :whistling2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari




----------



## Charleyfarl

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Count yourself lucky you got these, I had to re-activate my Facebook to get these photos :bash:


:notworthy:
the droplet is amazing, what camera do you use?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i like how everything i say is pretty much negated :bash:


What makes you think Emmie has made another account?


----------



## Biggys

Charleyfarl said:


> :notworthy:
> the droplet is amazing, what camera do you use?


A Canon 500D with a 75mm lense, and a big tamron 300mm "peado lense" I took the moon picture with the big lense took me 4 months to get it right O.O

Droplets have to be my favorite thing to shoot!


----------



## AilsaM

Charleyfarl said:


> Hey people, any tips on taking good pictures? my camera skills suck


Your not the only one, click on the links in my sig and you'll see, I don't have a garden so can't take outside pics, I try and wait till it's a nice bright day as I always get the sun shining in and I'm finding my spiders easier to take pics of than my snakes :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> What makes you think Emmie has made another account?


:lol2:

Where did that come from?


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Count yourself lucky you got these, I had to re-activate my Facebook to get these photos :bash:


Great shots Tyler, love the drops :no1:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Where did that come from?


Tom asked it earlier on the thread, and no one replied, hence the negated thing.


----------



## Charleyfarl

Biggys said:


> A Canon 500D with a 75mm lense, and a big tamron 300mm "peado lense" I took the moon picture with the big lense took me 4 months to get it right O.O
> 
> Droplets have to be my favorite thing to shoot!


The only thing I understood is the last words :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> What makes you think Emmie has made another account?


there's not many posts and she had thousands?



Biggys said:


> A Canon 500D with a 75mm lense, and a big tamron 300mm "peado lense" I took the moon picture with the big lense took me 4 months to get it right O.O
> 
> Droplets have to be my favorite thing to shoot!


canon= death
anybody who uses canon should cut off their man parts like on a certain olympics video :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> there's not many posts and she had thousands?
> 
> 
> 
> canon= death
> anybody who uses canon should cut off their man parts like on a certain olympics video :whistling2: :lol2:


Oh, I dunno :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

spinnin_tom said:


> canon= death
> anybody who uses canon should cut off their man parts like on a certain olympics video :whistling2: :lol2:


I think I might regret asking this but ermmm why?:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Great shots Tyler, love the drops :no1:





geckodelta said:


> Tom asked it earlier on the thread, and no one replied, hence the negated thing.


Ahhhhhh aids



Charleyfarl said:


> The only thing I understood is the last words :lol2:


Erm a DLSR with a big creepy pervert lense on it :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> canon= death
> anybody who uses canon should cut off their man parts like on a certain olympics video :whistling2: :lol2:


Canon are immense :lol2:

What make was your cam again Mcsnapping it ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Charleyfarl said:


> I think I might regret asking this but ermmm why?:lol2:


Because, Tom know not of what he speaks :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Ahhhhhh aids
> 
> 
> 
> Erm a DLSR with a big creepy pervert lense on it :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Canon are immense :lol2:
> 
> What make was your cam again Mcsnapping it ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


because canon is for people who like the big lenses.
that big white one, you know, tyler?

i got a battery for my minolta and it's just making noise, where it's trying to auto-load film lol


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> because canon is for people who like the big lenses.
> that big white one, you know, tyler?
> 
> i got a battery for my minolta and it's just making noise, where it's trying to auto-load film lol


Not really, canon are cracking camera's : victory:

I don't have the big white one so I don't know what you are hinting at :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Not really, canon are cracking camera's : victory:
> 
> *I don't have a big white one* so I don't know what you are hinting at :lol2:


Just as I suspected.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I don't have the big white one so I don't know what you are hinting at :lol2:



a bit personal


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> image


I can't believe I missed this :lol2:



geckodelta said:


> Just as I suspected.


Have THE big white one, doesn't mean I dont have A big white one :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:



spinnin_tom said:


> a bit personal


What?!

Tom put down the Glass pipe and talk some sence :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I can't believe I missed this :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Have THE big white one, doesn't mean I dont have A big white one :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> What?!
> 
> Tom put down the Glass pipe and talk some sence :lol2:


You just think you said that cause your a bit 'special' : victory:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> You just think you said that cause your a bit 'special' : victory:


Oh Callum, I heard they have started using Macro lenses in porn, you can finially make you break now they have something with enough zoom!!! :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Oh Callum, I heard they have started using Macro lenses in porn, you can finially make you break now they have something with enough zoom!!! :whistling2:


It was big enough for your mum.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> It was big enough for your mum.


Oh wow, very original :lol2:

I would say my comeback, but the fact you just used a "your mum" comeback you pretty much just owned yourself :roll2:


----------



## snowgoose

My god, what a load of crap you kids talk :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> my god, what a load of crap you kids talk :lol2:


jake!!!!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Oh wow, very original :lol2:
> 
> I would say my comeback, but the fact you just used a "your mum" comeback you pretty much just owned yourself :roll2:


99% of your jokes involve my mum. don't you remember when I told you to say it to her on the phone? and you wimped out and went all quiet :flrt:


----------



## Charleyfarl

snowgoose said:


> My god, what a load of crap you kids talk :lol2:


I hope that doesn't include me  :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> My god, what a load of crap you kids talk :lol2:


We're not kids


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> 99% of your jokes involve my mum. don't you remember when I told you to say it to her on the phone? and you wimped out and went all quiet :flrt:


 
Actually I said hello :Na_Na_Na_Na:


then your mum got caught in some odd awkward silence :lol2:

not 99% of my jokes, sometimes I switch it up a little, you failed worse than the condom your dad was using the night you were concieved :whistling2:

See I'm diverse :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Actually I said hello :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> then your mum got caught in some odd awkward silence :lol2:
> 
> not 99% of my jokes, sometimes I switch it up a little, you failed worse than the condom your dad was using the night you were concieved :whistling2:
> 
> See I'm diverse :lol2:


I was planned, my dad told me he wasn't impressed that It worked first time though.. he nicknamed me :censor:block


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I was planned, my dad told me he wasn't impressed that It worked first time though.. he nicknamed me :censor:block


Ahahaahah :lol2:

If that is true, it's epic :no1:


----------



## AilsaM

Grumpy arse corn snake near flew out the rub at me :lol2:


















And am getting another couple of slings :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Ahahaahah :lol2:
> 
> If that is true, it's epic :no1:


Do you really have to ask if its true? My dad is like an older version of me :lol2:


AilsaM said:


> Grumpy arse corn snake near flew out the rub at me :lol2:
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Ans am getting another couple of slings :flrt:


what slings you getting?


----------



## Biggys

^ win :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> jake!!!!



Tyler!!!!



Charleyfarl said:


> I hope that doesn't include me  :lol2:


Of course not  

Got your number :whistling2:



geckodelta said:


> We're not kids


I think you will find that you are :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> what slings you getting?


Giant White Knee and Aemula Gold Red Rump (not definately decided on this), was only planning one but a mate said go on get 2, you know you want to so I thought & now am getting 2 :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i'm callums real dad


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Tyler!!!!


How be you mate?!


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> Tyler!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not
> 
> Got your number :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will find that you are :lol2:


Your just old :Na_Na_Na_Na:



AilsaM said:


> Giant White Knee and Aemula Gold Red Rump (not definately decided on this), was only planning one but a mate said go on get 2, you know you want to so I thought & now am getting 2 :lol2:


Whats the scientific name for the 'Aemula gold red rump"? 


spinnin_tom said:


> i'm callums real dad


Love you.


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Love you.


call me dad from now on, just to confuse people


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> How be you mate?!


I'm not bad ta mate, 

Yourself?



geckodelta said:


> Your just old :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Whats the scientific name for the 'Aemula gold red rump"?
> 
> 
> Love you.


Maybe I am old, but it still makes you a child


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> call me dad from now on, just to confuse people


Because you are a woman and really his mother ? :gasp:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Whats the scientific name for the 'Aemula gold red rump"?


Sorry, _Brachypelma albicpes_


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> call me dad from now on, just to confuse people


Ok daddy.


snowgoose said:


> I'm not bad ta mate,
> 
> Yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I am old, but it still makes you a child


----------



## Biggys

Anyone wanna know callums name? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Proof that he is posh :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

AilsaM said:


> Sorry, _Brachypelma albicpes_


Oh :lol2:

Nice spider


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Anyone wanna know callums name? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Proof that he is posh :lol2:


Don't you dare :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Don't you dare :lol2:


See now you have said that, you have just made me wanna do it so much more :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

geckodelta said:


> Oh :lol2:
> 
> Nice spider


Yeah they are quite pretty


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> See now you have said that, you have just made me wanna do it so much more :lol2:


Do it!!!


----------



## Biggys

Callum Ivor Alan Willson-Howe


It isa that posh when said fast enough it is the exact noise Prince Charles makes when he cums.......Fact

:whistling2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Callum Ivor Alan Willson-Howe
> 
> 
> It isa that posh when said fast enough it is the exact noise Prince Charles makes when he cums.......Fact
> 
> :whistling2:


:lol2: I hear it in a Harry Enfield, Tim nice but dim voice.. you're probably too young to remember that!!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Callum Ivor Alan Willson-Howe
> 
> 
> It isa that posh when said fast enough it is the exact noise Prince Charles makes when he cums.......Fact
> 
> :whistling2:


Its not posh...


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> :lol2: I hear it in a Harry Enfield, Tim nice but dim voice.. you're probably too young to remember that!!


I think I may be :blush:

Sorry :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Its not posh...


And I'm not common :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> I think I may be :blush:
> 
> Sorry :lol2:


:whip:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Ha,

My surnames better.


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> :whip:


Why the Whip! :gasp:



Lord Vetinari said:


> Ha,
> 
> My surnames better.


Do it!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Why the Whip! :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> Do it!


It's Sly

8)


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> It's Sly
> 
> 8)


That is an awesome Surname :lol2:


Mine is Jefferson, or West :|


----------



## ojo

Alright children, wee bit rouwdy tonight arent you all?


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Why the Whip! :gasp:


For making me realise I'm too old for this thread :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Alright children, wee bit rouwdy tonight arent you all?


YES!!!!!!!!

Ian, how are you?! :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> For making me realise I'm too old for this thread :whistling2:


No one is too old for this thread!

I mean Ailsa uses it :whistling2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> No one is too old for this thread!
> 
> I mean Ailsa uses it :whistling2:
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: That's because it's full of teenage boys! Remember poor Jack.. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> :lol2: That's because it's full of teenage boys! Remember poor Jack.. :whistling2:


 
He is still on here sometimes!!!


Ailsa took the poor boy, was never the same again


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> No one is too old for this thread!
> 
> I mean Ailsa uses it :whistling2:
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:





**louise** said:


> :lol2: That's because it's full of teenage boys! Remember poor Jack.. :whistling2:





Biggys said:


> He is still on here sometimes!!!
> 
> 
> Ailsa took the poor boy, was never the same again


 
Pair of comedians you 2 are :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Oooh, I see "the worlds largest snake" is on tv tomorrow.

They must have got some footage while I was taking a whizz :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> Oooh, I see "the worlds largest snake" is on tv tomorrow.
> 
> They must have got some footage while I was taking a whizz :whistling2:


Child :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Pair of comedians you 2 are :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Indeed :flrt:



snowgoose said:


> Oooh, I see "the worlds largest snake" is on tv tomorrow.
> 
> They must have got some footage while I was taking a whizz :whistling2:


 
Wonders of telivision....making the smallest of things look huge :whistling2:



But I will be watching that show looks good!!! the actual show...not you pissing...I'm gunna stop talking now before I dig myself any deeper :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> Child :whistling2:


Just trying to fit in


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Just trying to fit in


What childeren?


dude that is sick..... :gasp:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> What childeren?
> 
> 
> dude that is sick..... :gasp:


I'm not even going there. I can see myself getting banned if I do :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I'm not even going there. I can see myself getting banned if I do :lol2:


 Bwahahaah I will count that as a win!


Tyler - 1

Jake - 0


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Bwahahaah I will count that as a win!
> 
> 
> Tyler - 1
> 
> Jake - 0
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I never realized it was a competition, but mind you. What with you being a kid and all, I guess most things are competitions with you


----------



## ojo

Tyler, you should know about childre... you watch them from the school gates everyday...


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I never realized it was a competition, but mind you. What with you being a kid and all, I guess most things are competitions with you


Damn you and your Adult answers :lol2:



ojo said:


> Tyler, you should know about childre... you watch them from the school gates everyday...


You have me mistaken for Tom, he has the new Peado lense :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Peado lense? You kids and your fancy gizmos! Back in the day you needed courage to go up to someones window, not sit in your house like a scared little boy....


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Peado lense? You kids and your fancy gizmos! Back in the day you needed courage to go up to someones window, not sit in your house like a scared little boy....


Yes it's toms HUGE lense :lol2:

why were you going up to peoples windows ? :lol2:


----------



## ojo

Biggys said:


> Yes it's toms HUGE lense :lol2:
> 
> why were you going up to peoples windows ? :lol2:


Never knew i would see "Tom" and "huge" in the same sentence...

so they knew who it was cause doors didnt have peep holes... obviously :bash:


----------



## Biggys

ojo said:


> Never knew i would see "Tom" and "huge" in the same sentence...
> 
> so they knew who it was cause doors didnt have peep holes... obviously :bash:


 

That is mean Ian :gasp: :lol2:

Ahhh I knew that was what you mean :whistling2:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Yep!
> 
> I'm a boring git :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SILENCE LLAMA
> 
> Click it..... :lol2:


Beat me to it hahah LLAMA SONG! - YouTube


----------



## snasha_d

uhh ohh may slightly have picked up 4 more t's :gasp:

Purley accidental though may i add :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

snasha_d said:


> uhh ohh may slightly have picked up 4 more t's :gasp:
> 
> Purley accidental though may i add :whistling2:


Species?


----------



## Dr3d

snowgoose said:


> Species?


 

Helllllooooooo my lil jakeypoooo's I will ring you tomorrow when I get back from fishing, and grab your bank details fella


----------



## snasha_d

snowgoose said:


> Species?


AF P.regalis, AF B.boheimi, AF H.lividum & a wee P.metallica :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

lol Guess I'll PM you my new number then 

You won't get far ringing the old one


----------



## Dr3d

snowgoose said:


> lol Guess I'll PM you my new number then
> 
> You won't get far ringing the old one


best you PM me your Number then hehehe owww sorry I forgot you already did!! just got to remember what it was now


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## **louise**

Trootle said:


> Hello


Jack!! Hellooooooo :2thumb:


----------



## snasha_d

Trootle said:


> Hello


Hey jack


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Wotcha.


----------



## Biggys

Getting hit in the face with a roll of cling-film hurts more than you would think :gasp:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Biggys said:


> Getting hit in the face with a roll of cling-film hurts more than you would think :gasp:


Tennis ball hit on to the side of the head hurts more :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Charleyfarl said:


> Tennis ball hit on to the side of the head hurts more :lol2:


 Hmmm debatable :Na_Na_Na_Na:


tennis balls are flexible, cling film is compact :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Getting hit in the face with a roll of cling-film hurts more than you would think :gasp:


That stuffs surprisingly solid...

Apparently you can boil someone alive if you wrap them entirely in multiple layers of cling film and cover more then 90% of their skin area....


----------



## Charleyfarl

Lord Vetinari said:


> That stuffs surprisingly solid...
> 
> Apparently you can boil someone alive if you wrap them entirely in multiple layers of cling film and cover more then 90% of their skin area....


Lets try it on Tom? :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> That stuffs surprisingly solid...
> 
> Apparently you can boil someone alive if you wrap them entirely in multiple layers of cling film and cover more then 90% of their skin area....


It is, I have a slightly fat lip :|

Me and my mate were sparring/play fighting, and he used the cling film as a "knife" and I got bust in the lip with it :lol2:

That sounds awesome..........right where is Tom :hmm:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Getting hit in the face with a roll of cling-film hurts more than you would think :gasp:


Hammer hurts more :bash:


----------



## Biggys

Charleyfarl said:


> Lets try it on Tom? :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


Beat me to it


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Hammer hurts more :bash:


I can imagine it would! :gasp:


----------



## **louise**

Where did Jack go??


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Where did Jack go??


Ailsa was Climbing in his windows :shock:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Ailsa was Climbing in his windows :shock:


I have no sound card on this computer


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Myth busters ho! 
I'm not sure it's true or not....

I also want to try something called a lazy hangman I read about once. I really need to stop reading sick and twisted stuff....


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Ailsa was Climbing in his windows :shock:


 
Hahahahahahahaha

Ailsa is recovering after having to move the roaches Garlicpickle sent me *cringe* :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> I have no sound card on this computer


Oh well that was an epic waste of my time and effort


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Myth busters ho!
> I'm not sure it's true or not....
> 
> I also want to try something called a lazy hangman I read about once. I really need to stop reading sick and twisted stuff....


I done a fair bit of reading up on how to murder people.....fun times :lol2:



AilsaM said:


> Hahahahahahahaha
> 
> Ailsa is recovering after having to move the roaches Garlicpickle sent me *cringe* :lol2:


Roaches are cute!!! 

Crickets are twats! :devil:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Roaches are cute!!!
> 
> Crickets are twats! :devil:


Don't like crickets and roaches just freak me out!


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Don't like crickets and roaches just freak me out!


*face palm*


Try feeding yout T's on carrots then!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I done a fair bit of reading up on how to murder people.....fun times :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Roaches are cute!!!
> 
> Crickets are twats! :devil:


I have the police case file for jack the ripper. All the letters and original police reports published in one book.

It's pretty awesome.


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> *face palm*
> 
> 
> Try feeding yout T's on carrots then!


 
Haha funny, they get fed locust, just trying roaches to see if they take them :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snake stole my glasses

damn thieving pythons


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Oh well that was an epic waste of my time and effort


I'm sorry :blush:



Biggys said:


> Roaches are cute!!!
> 
> Crickets are twats! :devil:


:2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> I have the police case file for jack the ripper. All the letters and original police reports published in one book.
> 
> It's pretty awesome.


It sounds pretty damn awesome!!! 



**louise** said:


> I'm sorry :blush:


No you aren't :devil:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> No you aren't :devil:


Stop guilt tripping me!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> It sounds pretty damn awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No you aren't :devil:


Re prints of all the original autopsy photos as well. They are pretty grim tbh.

I love me a good murder mystery.


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Stop guilt tripping me!


I'm not, just simply stating a fact :lol2:



Lord Vetinari said:


> Re prints of all the original autopsy photos as well. They are pretty grim tbh.
> 
> I love me a good murder mystery.


How much was the book?!

I love things like that :blush:

Where was a site a few years back Gross.com or something, had loads of autopsy pictures, amoungst other gorey pictures, think it was removed from the net though :hmm:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> I'm not, just simply stating a fact :lol2:


I'm getting a sound card next week and just for you I will trawl through all the random rubbish in this thread (no offence people!) and I will click the link again and listen.. ok? : victory:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I'm not, just simply stating a fact :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> How much was the book?!
> 
> I love things like that :blush:
> 
> Where was a site a few years back Gross.com or something, had loads of autopsy pictures, amoungst other gorey pictures, think it was removed from the net though :hmm:


It was £12.99.

Is called the ultimate jack the ripper sourcebook by Stewart P. Evans and Keith Skinner.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

It's got cheaper.

The Ultimate Jack the Ripper Sourcebook: An Illustrated Encyclopedia: Amazon.co.uk: Stewart P. Evans, Keith Skinner: Books

It's not the easiest read... All the police notes are replicated word for word - its like reading a school kids notebook at times.The press clippings are interesting though.


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> I'm getting a sound card next week and just for you I will trawl through all the random rubbish in this thread (no offence people!) and I will click the link again and listen.. ok? : victory:


Yep! :lol2:



Lord Vetinari said:


> It was £12.99.
> 
> Is called the ultimate jack the ripper sourcebook by Stewart P. Evans and Keith Skinner.





Lord Vetinari said:


> It's got cheaper.
> 
> The Ultimate Jack the Ripper Sourcebook: An Illustrated Encyclopedia: Amazon.co.uk: Stewart P. Evans, Keith Skinner: Books
> 
> It's not the easiest read... All the police notes are replicated word for word - its like reading a school kids notebook at times.The press clippings are interesting though.


I might have to get myself that book actually :hmm:

I really should do more reading :blush:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Yep! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to get myself that book actually :hmm:
> 
> I really should do more reading :blush:


I don't do as much as I used to. 

Much if what I read these days are technical documents and design standards....


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> I don't do as much as I used to.
> 
> Much if what I read these days are technical documents and design standards....


One of my favorite book I have ever read was the Taxman, Brian Cockrills auto-biography that was an epic book!


----------



## spinnin_tom

yes please


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> image
> 
> yes please


This is all I am getting on here ATM, just dating stuff seriously they should just put up Foreveralone.jpeg in the side bar.... :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> This is all I am getting on here ATM, just dating stuff seriously they should just put up Foreveralone.jpeg in the side bar.... :lol2:


i would genuinely be interested in ebony dating. i have a thing for wood

before you say ANYTHING.

shutup :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i would genuinely be interested in ebony dating.* i have a thing for wood*
> 
> before you say ANYTHING.
> 
> shutup :flrt:


Just as we all thought! 


Yeah you said shutup, and I thought about doing so for a split second, then I was over come by my better judgement :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

:mf_dribble:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> :mf_dribble:


Not into knives but have to say that's beautiful, can only imagine the hours of work that went into it


----------



## Biggys

I need more pointy things in my life </3


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> I need more pointy things in my life </3


Well go get more pointy things, I take it you collect them, how many do you have & is the one in the pic yours?


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Well go get more pointy things, I take it you collect them, how many do you have & is the one in the pic yours?


I'm not allowed atm :blush:

I collect a few :whistling2:


I'm not going to disclose what I have on here, or anywhere tbh, but last time I checked it was pushing 15-20 


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo if it was mine I would be over the moon :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Is that acid etched? Or genuine Damascus?


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> I'm not allowed atm :blush:
> 
> I collect a few :whistling2:
> 
> 
> I'm not going to disclose what I have on here, or anywhere tbh, but last time I checked it was pushing 15-20
> 
> 
> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo if it was mine I would be over the moon :lol2:


Was just being nosey :lol2:

I'd be over the moon to have that, it's a beautiful piece of work :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Is that acid etched? Or genuine Damascus?


Genuine Damascus, well folded steel, as there is no such thing as "true" Damascus :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Genuine Damascus, well folded steel, as there is no such thing as "true" Damascus :lol2:


How much work goes into making something like that Tyler, quite curious


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Genuine Damascus, well folded steel, as there is no such thing as "true" Damascus :lol2:


I know.  

How much would you give for a tamahagane steel blank? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> How much work goes into making something like that Tyler, quite curious


Erm not actually to sure, basically because I have never folded sateel etc, but weeks tbh : victory:



Lord Vetinari said:


> I know.
> 
> How much would you give for a tamahagane steel blank? :mf_dribble:


I dunno depends if there is one for sale


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Erm not actually to sure, basically because I have never folded sateel etc, but weeks tbh : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno depends if there is one for sale


Only in our dreams I'm afraid....  


There was a Japanese sword maker who made razors from left over tamahagane. I think he died a few years back though. They were pricey. To say the least.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Only in our dreams I'm afraid....
> 
> 
> There was a Japanese sword maker who made razors from left over tamahagane. I think he died a few years back though. They were pricey. To say the least.


Oh that sucks, I made a mess over nothing 

:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Oh that sucks, I made a mess over nothing
> 
> :whistling2::lol2:


Shave Ready! TAMAHAGANE Straight Razor: IWASAKI-SANJOU | eBay

Save your pennies! 

There are loads of razor makers that claim to use tamahagane, few do. Iwasaki is dead now I think. His son was still making them, but I'm not sure.....


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Shave Ready! TAMAHAGANE Straight Razor: IWASAKI-SANJOU | eBay
> 
> Save your pennies!
> 
> There are loads of razor makers that claim to use tamahagane, few do. Iwasaki is dead now I think. His son was still making them, but I'm not sure.....


That is gorgeous!!!!

I would love a straight razor but would end up chopping my face off or someone elses :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> That is gorgeous!!!!
> 
> I would love a straight razor but would end up chopping my face off or someone elses :lol2:


Haha, yeah you might. Pretty easy to get the hang of though.


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> That is gorgeous!!!!
> 
> I would love a straight razor but would end up chopping my face off or someone elses :lol2:


Tyler I'm sure you could use one, even I can use one :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> That is gorgeous!!!!
> 
> I would love a straight razor but would end up chopping my face off or someone elses :lol2:


tyler todd


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Tyler I'm sure you could use one, even I can use one :lol2:


 
I might have to get one and try it out, I have a reallllllllllyyyyyy old victorian one, but it needs polishing and a good strop before it's usable


----------



## Biggys




----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I might have to get one and try it out, I have a reallllllllllyyyyyy old victorian one, but it needs polishing and a good strop before it's usable


Pics? 

I can do it for you if you want?


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Pics?
> 
> I can do it for you if you want?


I'll go grab it mate! :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I might have to get one and try it out, I have a reallllllllllyyyyyy old victorian one, but it needs polishing and a good strop before it's usable





Lord Vetinari said:


> Pics?
> 
> I can do it for you if you want?


Win! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I'll go grab it mate! :2thumb:


Cool... I will need to see pics first to see if it's salvable. 

Including a pic of the cross section pliz.. (end on of the blade - not sharp edge on) :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Cool... I will need to see pics first to see if it's salvable.
> 
> Including a pic of the cross section pliz.. (end on of the blade - not sharp edge on) :2thumb:


I can't find the box with it in atm :hmm:

It's got an ivory handle according to my mum, so it should be old, the blade is in great nick, just needs a good polish as it's a little grubby : victory:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I can't find the box with it in atm :hmm:
> 
> It's got an ivory handle according to my mum, so it should be old, the blade is in great nick, just needs a good polish as it's a little grubby : victory:


Actual ivory? 

Do you know the thumb nail test for a blade?


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Actual ivory?
> 
> Do you know the thumb nail test for a blade?


Apparently so mate, my mum used to collect alot of victorian and older stuff and she brought a jewlery box full of jewlery and it was tucked away in the bottom : victory:

I do indeed!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Apparently so mate, my mum used to collect alot of victorian and older stuff and she brought a jewlery box full of jewlery and it was tucked away in the bottom : victory:
> 
> I do indeed!


Cool... If you stick it under a uv lamp it should glow White..... If it looks black it's celluloid (a pretty common ivory substitute back in the day)

Sweet :2thumb: if you do that it will show up any nicks, there can be none... Even the smallest nick will make it feel like you're using a pad saw if you shave with it. 

More then happy to clean it and hone it for you though! Sound like it will be straight forward enough!


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Cool... If you stick it under a uv lamp it should glow White..... If it looks black it's celluloid (a pretty common ivory substitute back in the day)
> 
> Sweet :2thumb: if you do that it will show up any nicks, there can be none... Even the smallest nick will make it feel like you're using a pad saw if you shave with it.
> 
> More then happy to clean it and hone it for you though! Sound like it will be straight forward enough!


I have a UV lamp so I will test it out when I find it!!!

I have a feeling my dad has hidden the box (we had stuff going missing in our house for a while) I will ask him!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I have a UV lamp so I will test it out when I find it!!!
> 
> I have a feeling my dad has hidden the box (we had stuff going missing in our house for a while) I will ask him!


It's a pretty neat thing to know, It's easier if there are no other lights on obviously. 

Cool no rush. :no1:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> It's a pretty neat thing to know, *It's easier if there are no other lights on obviously. *
> 
> Cool no rush. :no1:


I know that :Na_Na_Na_Na:

It's annoying me now I wanna find it :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I know that :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> It's annoying me now I wanna find it :lol2:


You would be surprised at the number of seemingly intelligent people who don't.....


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> You would be surprised at the number of seemingly intelligent people who don't.....


I'm fully with you on this one :2thumb:

I voluenteer at a youth club, and got told by someone that DNA was found by jeremy Kyle so he can find the real dad..........up until that point I had them down as a smart teenager :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Happy Retic' after I got her full stuck shed removed


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I'm fully with you on this one :2thumb:
> 
> I voluenteer at a youth club, and got told by someone that DNA was found by jeremy Kyle so he can find the real dad..........up until that point I had them down as a smart teenager :lol2:


It's ridiculous.... One guy on a forum was apparently having trouble identifying whether the scales on his razor where ivory using the uv technique. 

We asked him to post photos with no flash etc etc.

He was viewing the scales with a uv lamp.... And a 100w spot as his study was "too dark":lol2:

I wonder sometimes... I really do....


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> It's ridiculous.... One guy on a forum was apparently having trouble identifying whether the scales on his razor where ivory using the uv technique.
> 
> We asked him to post photos with no flash etc etc.
> 
> He was viewing the scales with a uv lamp.... And a 100w spot as his study was "too dark":lol2:
> 
> I wonder sometimes... I really do....


Bwahahaahahaah that is brilliant :lol2:


People like that are the reason some people should drown their kids at birth :whistling2:


*cough* callum

:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i want a mountain board


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> i want a mountain board


I've got one 

And a kite that goes with it, so NER


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I've got one
> 
> And a kite that goes with it, so NER


So when you called me a child for making something a competition.... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> i want a mountain board



They are cool aren't they always fancied a pop on one myself.


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> So when you called me a child for making something a competition.... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I wasn't making it a competition. Just stating I already had one :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

snowgoose said:


> I've got one
> 
> And a kite that goes with it, so NER



What's the rough price on them Jake?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I wasn't making it a competition. Just stating I already had one :lol2:


 Shhh :lol2:


I want alot of things I shall never get :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> I've got one
> 
> And a kite that goes with it, so NER


what kite do you have ?
i've got a foil kite : victory:

but i want something a bit more dangerous
how much is a relatively not crap board?



Colosseum said:


> They are cool aren't they always fancied a pop on one myself.



i tried once and loved it


----------



## Colosseum

Biggys said:


> Shhh :lol2:
> 
> 
> *I want alot of things I shall never get* :lol2:


So do I, I want a Giraffe


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> So do I, I want a Giraffe


i want a girlfriend


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> what kite do you have ?
> i've got a foil kite : victory:
> 
> but i want something a bit more dangerous
> how much is a relatively not crap board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i tried once and loved it*



Bet it takes it out on the old thighs though, trouble is I got bad Knees so might be a bad idea. Getting old I guess!!


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> i want a girlfriend


Why do you want one of them for


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Bet it takes it out on the old thighs though, trouble is I got bad Knees so might be a bad idea. Getting old I guess!!


lol, i wasn't on one for long enough for it to hurt. i fell over a lot. 

kiteboarding is better for you oldies 



Colosseum said:


> Why do you want one of them for


hand hurts.

um.... because of all of the writing, on the internet.


----------



## Colosseum

You ever seen wake boarding that looks awesome I watched a championship last year was the tits.


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> So do I, I want a Giraffe


I want a honey badger, but no one will let me get one...... :devil:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> You ever seen wake boarding that looks awesome I watched a championship last year was the tits.


i've heard of it, don't know what it is though



Biggys said:


> I want a honey badger, but no one will let me get one...... :devil:


honey badger don't give a damn


----------



## Brandan Smith

Ye i was in Dominican a few year ago and there was a competition on our private beech. 
ITS AWESOME!

:no1:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> honey badger don't give a damn


A honey badger as a pet would be badass! :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

oh wow.
it's like a mix between surfing and being dragged along by a boat

it looks fun as


----------



## Brandan Smith

spinnin_tom said:


> oh wow.
> it's like a mix between surfing and being dragged along by a boat
> 
> it looks fun as


 They GET SOME GOOD AIR ASWELL.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> A honey badger as a pet would be badass! :flrt:


i hope you've seen the crazy nastyass honey badger?

The Crazy Nastyass Honey Badger (original narration by Randall) - YouTube


----------



## Colosseum

Shandy said:


> Ye i was in Dominican a few year ago and there was a competition on our private beech.
> ITS AWESOME!
> 
> :no1:


Sure is Brandon


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i hope you've seen the crazy nastyass honey badger?
> 
> The Crazy Nastyass Honey Badger (original narration by Randall) - YouTube


I have seen that!!!! :no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I have seen that!!!! :no1:


phew.


i think i'd rather a mountain board than a bow
a board would get me more exercise lol


----------



## Brandan Smith

Yep they cool i want one


----------



## Biggys

Was chewing a chocolate eclair and chomped my tounge bar :shock:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> what kite do you have ?
> i've got a foil kite : victory:
> 
> but i want something a bit more dangerous
> how much is a relatively not crap board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried once and loved it


My kite is a Flexifoil Sting.

You can get better, but I just wanted something simple to start with.

Depending what you want in a kite, they range from about £100 right up to £1000+ 

Decent board? You're probably looking around £150-£200 for a decent cheapish one.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Was chewing a chocolate eclair and chomped my tounge bar :shock:


worst thing ever.. but not with the bar thing. i don't know what that's like


----------



## Brandan Smith

Biggys said:


> Was chewing a chocolate eclair and chomped my tounge bar :shock:


Thats abit bit gay..:whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

Biggys said:


> Was chewing a chocolate eclair and chomped my tounge bar :shock:


Yeah I know how that feels mate I used to always end up chomping the ball on the bar it gets annoying don't have it any more.


----------



## Brandan Smith

:/ Men get there tounge done now.... Fort that was only birds??


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> worst thing ever.. but not with the bar thing. i don't know what that's like


well chew a ball baring you will get the Idea :lol2:



Shandy said:


> Thats abit bit gay..:whistling2:


 
Why? :lol2:


Colosseum said:


> Yeah I know how that feels mate I used to always end up chomping the ball on the bar it gets annoying don't have it any more.


I got a shorter bar in atm bacause when I concentrate I chew the bar :blush:

worse one is getting the bar wedged between fork pronges......


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> well chew a ball baring you will get the Idea :lol2:


oh right,
i do that all the time


----------



## Colosseum

Shandy said:


> :/ Men get there tounge done now.... Fort that was only birds??


I got mine done years ago in my early teens when everyone was having them done I think its a stage you go through tbh, but I do think it looks gay in a bloke no offence to Tyler.


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> :/ Men get there tounge done now.... Fort that was only birds??


Yeah :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> oh right,
> i do that all the time


Sarcastic bugger :lol2:



Colosseum said:


> I got mine done years ago in my early teens when everyone was having them done I think its a stage you go through tbh, but I do think it looks gay in a bloke no offence to Tyler.


No offence taken :lol2:

Tbh I think peircings are all down to personal preference and if you are happy with what you have then that is all that matters :2thumb:


----------



## Brandan Smith

Biggys said:


> Yeah :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarcastic bugger :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> No offence taken :lol2:
> 
> Tbh I think peircings are all down to personal preference and if you are happy with what you have then that is all that matters :2thumb:


Each to there own mate, If your gay.. your gay... whats it feel like to have come out on a forum?
:2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i also want a tattoo, a barcode.
need to wait ages for that


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> Each to there own mate, If your gay.. your gay... whats it feel like to have come out on a forum?
> :2thumb:


Thing is i'm not gay though :Na_Na_Na_Na:



spinnin_tom said:


> *i also want a tattoo, a barcode.*
> need to wait ages for that


Yet I'm the supposed gay? :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> i also want a tattoo, a barcode.
> need to wait ages for that




Hahahahahahahahahaha

*TRAMP STAMP*

If you want a tat, you could go for something better


----------



## spinnin_tom

shut up.
barcodes look cool. and it shows how we're not all individual, just numbers


----------



## Colosseum

Tom why don't you design a unique tattoo of your own, the barcode thing really is for buckled men.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> shut up.
> barcodes look cool. and it shows how we're not all individual, just numbers


If you say so... :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Tom why don't you design a unique tattoo of your own, the barcode thing really is for buckled men.


does buckled mean gay ?


----------



## Colosseum

Yes as in drops anchor in poo bay


----------



## Brandan Smith

haha walk around pretending your a hitman lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Yes as in drops anchor in poo bay


that's horrible. :lol2:

fine, snake . on my face


----------



## Brandan Smith

i regret my tattoos so glad i never got made in england tattooed on my head when i was skinhead lol never went too my appointment lol


----------



## Colosseum

Right I got to go takeaway, see ya.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Right I got to go takeaway, see ya.


enjoy.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> that's horrible. :lol2:
> 
> fine, *snake . on my face*


 
Dont even have to say why that sounds wrong :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

Colosseum said:


> Right I got to go takeaway, see ya.


 had one at dinner :/ lol:2thumb: enjoy


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Dont even have to say why that sounds wrong :lol2:


i was going to put "tyler, don't" but i thought you'd be a bit more grown up.
a are disappoint


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> Each to there own mate, If your gay.. your gay... whats it feel like to have come out on a forum?
> :2thumb:


:no1: legend! :censor: you tyler :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i was going to put "tyler, don't" but i thought you'd be a bit more grown up.
> a are disappoint


Ok enough of the gay jokes.......cum on guys :whistling2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

Biggys said:


> Ok enough of the gay jokes.......cum on guys :whistling2:


 
Well you do try an act overly straight...:mf_dribble::whip:


----------



## Charleyfarl

I've designed my own tattoo :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Ok enough of the gay jokes.......cum on guys :whistling2:


so much pun..
you're killing me

/sarcasm


----------



## Brandan Smith

Biggys said:


> Ok enough of the gay jokes.......cum on guys :whistling2:


no seriously cum on man


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> Well you do try an act overly straight...:mf_dribble::whip:


 How? :lol2:


You sir are just grasping at straws on this subject now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> so much pun..
> you're killing me
> 
> /sarcasm


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

i bet you like * grasping* straw like objects. Sir,


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> shut up.
> barcodes look cool. and it shows how we're not all individual, just numbers


Oh the irony....
:lol2:

I used to wake board when I was younger. An op on my foot knackered it for a couple of years and I never got back into it having discovered wimmin and BEER. 

Ended up selling my board, kinda regret that....


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> i bet you like * grasping* straw like objects. Sir,


Wishful thinking?! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith

i did alot of things before women :/ ...


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> i did alot of things before women :/ ...


thought as much :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shandy said:


> i did alot of things before women :/ ...


oh god.
please stop before we start getting into illegal obsessions


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Shandy said:


> i did alot of things before women :/ ...


Men?





Sorry.... Couldn't resist...


----------



## Brandan Smith

Biggys said:


> Wishful thinking?! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 :whip: calm down your like a little horny jack Russell


----------



## Brandan Smith

Lord Vetinari said:


> Men?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.... Couldn't resist...


 
I had a dabble :whistling2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

spinnin_tom said:


> oh god.
> please stop before we start getting into illegal obsessions


 Dont you be getting excited:mf_dribble:


----------



## spinnin_tom




----------



## Brandan Smith

spinnin_tom said:


> image


 
how old are you here tom?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shandy said:


> how old are you here tom?


:bash:

7


----------



## Brandan Smith

lol well i need to go drain the main vein


----------



## Biggys

I made the stupid mistake of looking online for Air rifles.....:blush:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> I made the stupid mistake of looking online for Air rifles.....:blush:


Which one did you buy? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Which one did you buy? :lol2:


 Lucky I have transfered my money inot my mums account so I have money for BTS :lol2:


Was gunna buy a Verminator Mk2 :flrt:


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX

Hi.people sorry to interrupt, I put a post up in the Avian bit asking for help but its pretty quiet, if anybody here knows anything about raising baby birds id appreciate the help


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Lucky I have transfered my money inot my mums account so I have money for BTS :lol2:
> 
> 
> Was gunna buy a Verminator Mk2 :flrt:


Ewww lol 

Don't like pre-charged myself 

Much prefer springers myself


----------



## snowgoose

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Hi.people sorry to interrupt, I put a post up in the Avian bit asking for help but its pretty quiet, if anybody here knows anything about raising baby birds id appreciate the help


unfortunately not  

Sorry.


----------



## Biggys

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Hi.people sorry to interrupt, I put a post up in the Avian bit asking for help but its pretty quiet, if anybody here knows anything about raising baby birds id appreciate the help


Don't have a clue :blush:

Sorry :lol2:



snowgoose said:


> Ewww lol
> 
> Don't like pre-charged myself
> 
> Much prefer springers myself


Spirngers arre awesome!!!

I just like the name of the verminator :lol2:

I also saw a target air rifle, it looked like something off transformers.........was 2.5k though :gasp:


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX

Aww . My cat dragged him in I want it to live its so cute :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Aww . My cat dragged him in I want it to live its so cute :flrt:


 What sort of bird is it?



Ask the mods to change the name to Chav shoots eagle......and you will have like 2000 hits on your thread in seconds :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Don't have a clue :blush:
> 
> Sorry :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Spirngers arre awesome!!!
> 
> I just like the name of the verminator :lol2:
> 
> I also saw a target air rifle, it looked like something off transformers.........was 2.5k though :gasp:


Haha, yeah some of the targets are nice, but not for the money lol


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX

Biggys said:


> What sort of bird is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the mods to change the name to Chav shoots eagle......and you will have like 2000 hits on your thread in seconds :lol2:


not sure I think its a little starling. 

Lmao would be funny but i still wouldn't get help :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Haha, yeah some of the targets are nice, but not for the money lol
> 
> image


 
They are pretty sexy tbh :lol2:


I think I might have a slight thing about weapons :blush:



Xx-lilith-xX said:


> not sure I think its a little starling.
> 
> Lmao would be funny but i still wouldn't get help :lol2:


 
Ahh can't help there then :blush:

Why not PM someone ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

we found a sick swan today *awww*










an animal rescue beat the rspca to him, luckily


----------



## geckodelta

Hello people :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Tyler why not get a normal rifle? rather than air?


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Hello people :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Tyler why not get a normal rifle? rather than air?


you need a licence for <.22


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX

Not sure who to pm :/


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Hello people :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Tyler why not get a normal rifle? rather than air?


Because you need a lisence :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> you need a licence for <.22


.22 rimfire/ center fire you need a lisence for....... .22 air you dont unless it's over 12ft-lbs then it comes under a firearms lisence : victory:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> They are pretty sexy tbh :lol2:
> 
> 
> I think I might have a slight thing about weapons :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh can't help there then :blush:
> 
> Why not PM someone ?


Haha, it's not that bad. 

I must get shooting again, haven't done any for years now. The guns are in the loft just sitting there


----------



## Biggys

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Not sure who to pm :/


Erm I'm pretty sure the Mod Nutty-babe hangs about avian, not sure though :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Haha, it's not that bad.
> 
> I must get shooting again, haven't done any for years now. The guns are in the loft just sitting there


 
Oooo what do you have?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> you need a licence for <.22





Biggys said:


> Because you need a lisence :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> .22 rimfire/ center fire you need a lisence for....... .22 air you dont unless it's over 12ft-lbs then it comes under a firearms lisence : victory:


Indeed you do, which aren't overly difficult to get if you have permission to shoot on appropriate land.


----------



## geckodelta

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Not sure who to pm :/


If it were a Bird of prey I would be able to help but I have no idea with anything else :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Aww . My cat dragged him in I want it to live its so cute :flrt:


what is it ?

if you know where it's from, try and out it back. the parents might not take it though


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Indeed you do, which aren't overly difficult to get if you have permission to shoot on appropriate land.


I could have permission for land tomorrow if I wanted it :lol2:


And I'm 18 next year :hmm:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I could have permission for land tomorrow if I wanted it :lol2:
> 
> 
> And I'm 18 next year :hmm:


You don't have to be 18 either.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Indeed you do, which aren't overly difficult to get if you have permission to shoot on appropriate land.


There is a difference between shotgun licence and FAC.

You need to demonstrate a viable need for the gun for FAC. Ie... You need a bloody good reason.


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Oooo what do you have?


Erm only two lol

A crappy no name jobby which cost about £50 but it's ok for messing about with.

And a BSA Polaris which is nice to use when it comes out 

Both got scopes and the BSA has a spot and also a laser sight :lol:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> You don't have to be 18 either.


For FAC you do I believe.


----------



## Charleyfarl

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Hi.people sorry to interrupt, I put a post up in the Avian bit asking for help but its pretty quiet, if anybody here knows anything about raising baby birds id appreciate the help


I've raised baby birds, pm me if you need any help


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> You don't have to be 18 either.


I'm pretty sure you do have to be 18 for a rifle, shotguns are different though : victory:



Lord Vetinari said:


> There is a difference between shotgun licence and FAC.
> 
> You need to demonstrate a viable need for the gun for FAC. Ie... You need a bloody good reason.


^ This :2thumb:



snowgoose said:


> Erm only two lol
> 
> A crappy no name jobby which cost about £50 but it's ok for messing about with.
> 
> And a BSA Polaris which is nice to use when it comes out
> 
> Both got scopes and the BSA has a spot and also a laser sight :lol:


 
Oooo awesome!!! both air yeah?


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> There is a difference between shotgun licence and FAC.
> 
> You need to demonstrate a viable need for the gun for FAC. Ie... You need a bloody good reason.


I know :lol2:

Its not really a bloody good reason though, as a reason you can put that your a member of a gun club, for deer stalking, pest control etc :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I'm pretty sure you do have to be 18 for a rifle, shotguns are different though : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ This :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo awesome!!! both air yeah?


You don't have to be over 18 for a rifle, at least last time I checked, I think its 17+


----------



## geckodelta

Clicky
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> I'm pretty sure you do have to be 18 for a rifle, shotguns are different though : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ This :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo awesome!!! both air yeah?


yeah, one under-leaver, the others just a breaker.

But, I've shot shotguns and rifles before and they are hellish fun  I used to live on a shooting estate, so the gamekeeper took us out every now and then for some target practise :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Hi.people sorry to interrupt, I put a post up in the Avian bit asking for help but its pretty quiet, if anybody here knows anything about raising baby birds id appreciate the help


What kind of bird is it? If it's a blackbird, robin, starling etc then you need to keep it somewhere warm and you can feed maggots, garden bugs etc, if it's a buzzard or any other raptor then the same applies about keeping it warm and just feed it bits of meat, PM me and I'll try and help


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX

spinnin_tom said:


> what is it ?
> 
> if you know where it's from, try and out it back. the parents might not take it though


think its a starling, I don't know where it came from the cat brought it home.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> I know :lol2:
> 
> Its not really a bloody good reason though, as a reason you can put that your a member of a gun club, for deer stalking, pest control etc :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Gun club - you have to prove membership.

Deer stalking - you have to be registered as liscenced to hunt deer.

Pest control - what are you doing with something more powerful then your bog standard legal air rifle?


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Gun club - you have to prove membership.
> 
> Deer stalking - you have to be registered as liscenced to hunt deer.
> 
> Pest control - what are you doing with something more powerful then your bog standard legal air rifle?


Just examples :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Although yes, you do have to prove membership.. most clubs will have a period of 3-6 months where you are expected to attend regularly before they will grant you membership, at which point you can apply for you FAC and get a rifle :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> think its a starling, I don't know where it came from the cat brought it home.


If it's injured by the cat I'd take it to the vet and they'll take it in and find a foster carer to raise it and then release in once old enough to fledge.


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> Just examples :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Although yes, you do have to prove membership.. most clubs will have a period of 3-6 months where you are expected to attend regularly before they will grant you membership, at which point you can apply for you FAC and get a rifle :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You may get a FAC but as far as I'm aware, there's some regulations to you only being allowed target shooting i.e no live quarry.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Just examples :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Although yes, you do have to prove membership.. most clubs will have a period of 3-6 months where you are expected to attend regularly before they will grant you membership, at which point you can apply for you FAC and get a rifle :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Which will weed out those who want it just to look cool... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> You may get a FAC but as far as I'm aware, there's some regulations to you only being allowed target shooting i.e no live quarry.


Yeah there are, If you have a FAC because your a member of a gun club, you can only buy solid rounds i.e no hollow points etc


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> yeah, one under-leaver, the others just a breaker.
> 
> But, I've shot shotguns and rifles before and they are hellish fun  I used to live on a shooting estate, so the gamekeeper took us out every now and then for some target practise :lol2:


I have shot a fair few guns :flrt:

Rifles, shotguns, a few pistols (at a range, not a street corner )

most fun had to be a 3 shot, pump though :mf_dribble:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Which will weed out those who want it just to look cool... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Exactly :Na_Na_Na_Na: Im personally a fan of the strict regulations in this country, I am currently looking to get into shooting myself, only target though :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> I have shot a fair few guns :flrt:
> 
> Rifles, shotguns, a few pistols (at a range, not a street corner )
> 
> most fun had to be a 3 shot, pump though :mf_dribble:


Yeah, it just depends what your aiming to kill 

I won't mention what I've shot on here, but there's advantages and disadvantages to each type of gun


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Yeah, it just depends what your aiming to kill
> 
> *I won't mention what I've shot on here, but there's advantages and disadvantages to each type of gun *


PM! :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> PM! :lol2:


Haha, no.

Lets just say there was a variety of erm "pests" :lol:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Haha, no.
> 
> Lets just say there was a variety of erm "pests" :lol:


You sir.....mean chavs.... :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> You sir.....mean chavs.... :lol2:


actually you don't find many chavs on shooting estates lol


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> You sir.....mean chavs.... :lol2:


Of course not. That would be highly illegal and I know that such a fine upstanding gent as snowgoose would never do anything like that - even less so admit on an open forum....


----------



## spinnin_tom

pin, my new snake


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> pin, my new snake
> image


Nice what is it


----------



## snowgoose

Colosseum said:


> Nice what is it


A snake.

Durrr :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Colosseum said:


> Nice what is it


caramel striped corn? 

I think :lol2:

:whistling2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

spinnin_tom said:


> pin, my new snake
> image


I swear you have a new snake every couple of weeks :lol2: Where do you keep them all?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Nice what is it


caramel stripe : victory:
het for amel 50% anery


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> I swear you have a new snake every couple of weeks :lol2: Where do you keep them all?


You don't wanna know :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> caramel stripe : victory:
> het for amel 50% anery


Well its very nice I am getting a Garter soon I love them.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> I swear you have a new snake every couple of weeks :lol2: Where do you keep them all?


in my room.
this belongs to me and my mum, so it's not just mine :lol2:
we've got 17 in total. i have 11. mum has 3 and we share 3 : victory:


----------



## Charleyfarl

spinnin_tom said:


> in my room.
> this belongs to me and my mum, so it's not just mine :lol2:
> we've got 17 in total. i have 11. mum has 3 and we share 3 : victory:


But aren't they all going to need like a 4ft x 2ft x 2ft vivarium as adults?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Charleyfarl said:


> But aren't they all going to need like a 4ft x 2ft x 2ft vivarium as adults?


3 by 2 by 2. i have room.
the carpet will need a tall viv, so will the radiated rat
the kings will like 4 foot vivs.

-edit 

some are in boxes though, since they feel more comfortable


----------



## Biggys

Donna Kebab with lemon juice, garlic mayo, chillis and cucumber.....OM NOM NOM :mf_dribble:


----------



## geckodelta

Ew...


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Ew...


so's your face.

i don't like all the crap veg stuff, but i love meat
whatever it is


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> so's your face.
> 
> i don't like all the crap veg stuff, *but i love meat*
> *whatever it is*


 
Ha!



geckodelta said:


> Ew...


Oh shut up you odd little human like thing :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shut up you odd little human like thing :Na_Na_Na_Na:


If only you knew :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> *so's your face.*
> 
> i don't like all the crap veg stuff, but i love meat
> whatever it is


So I'm told.


----------



## Brandan Smith

Evening.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shandy said:


> Evening.


hey : victory:


----------



## Brandan Smith

how is everyone?


----------



## Biggys

I have some leaf springs coming soon.....I'm gunna make a recurve crossbow :no1:


----------



## AilsaM

Seen one of my slings feeding for the first time :no1:


----------



## Brandan Smith

Biggys said:


> I have some leaf springs coming soon.....I'm gunna make a recurve crossbow :no1:


 wierd guy..


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> wierd guy..


I'm not weird, I'm inventive :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## **louise**

:hmm: Anybody still here?


----------



## JustJack

**louise** said:


> :hmm: Anybody still here?


Me


----------



## spinnin_tom

**louise** said:


> :hmm: Anybody still here?


afraid not


----------



## **louise**

Trootle said:


> Me


Jack! I said hello to you the other day but you went :whip:



spinnin_tom said:


> afraid not


Nevermind then!


----------



## geckodelta

Me too


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> Me too


Well hello!

So this is the place to be on a saturday night then :hmm:


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> Well hello!
> 
> So this is the place to be on a saturday night then :hmm:


Hello, well.. there are better places to be if I'm honest :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

**louise** said:


> Jack! I said hello to you the other day but you went :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind then!


Did you?!

Well hello lol Been time since we last spoke!


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> Hello, well.. there are better places to be if I'm honest :lol2:


:lol2:



Trootle said:


> Did you?!
> 
> Well hello lol Been time since we last spoke!


Yup. I thought Ailsa had you locked up again!

You still on FB? I had to change accounts and I don't have you on mine now.


----------



## JustJack

**louise** said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. I thought Ailsa had you locked up again!
> 
> You still on FB? I had to change accounts and I don't have you on mine now.


I escaped 

Yup I am! Ohh, that's why I hadn't seen you on fb for a while :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Trootle said:


> I escaped
> 
> Yup I am! Ohh, that's why I hadn't seen you on fb for a while :lol2:


I can't remember your full name. Can you pm it if you want me to add you again. If not... well sod you! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

**louise** said:


> I can't remember your full name. Can you pm it if you want me to add you again. If not... well sod you! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I can't PM you :lol2:

You PM me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Well I feel left out :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Trootle said:


> I can't PM you :lol2:
> 
> You PM me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Why not?

Ok


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> Well I feel left out :lol2:


:blush: I don't know you. Yet!


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> :blush: I don't know you. Yet!


I don't bite, promise :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM

**louise** said:


> Yup. I thought Ailsa had you locked up again!


Oi you :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

**louise** said:


> Why not?
> 
> Ok


Went on your profile and it didn't have the PM bit :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Went on your profile and it didn't have the PM bit :lol2:


Why not just put your name here? :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Trootle said:


> Went on your profile and it didn't have the PM bit :lol2:


That's odd!



geckodelta said:


> Why not just put your name here? :lol2:


He might get stalked by crazy women!


----------



## Biggys

Watch out for that callum, he is an odd one


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> That's odd!
> 
> 
> 
> He might get stalked by crazy women!


Sounds fun :whistling2:


Biggys said:


> Watch out for that callum, he is an odd one


Coming from you? :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Watch out for that callum, he is an odd one


Compared to who?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Coming from you? :lol2:


 
Yes coming from me! :2thumb:



**louise** said:


> Compared to who?


Me :shock:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Me :shock:


I'm scared!


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> I'm scared!


Hey! I'm not that weird:whip:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Hey! I'm not that weird:whip:


Compared to? 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Compared to?
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It's far to late for all these questions, :lol2:

Just agree with me please :blush:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> It's far to late for all these questions, :lol2:
> 
> Just agree with me please :blush:


Yes Ty, I agree with you.

It is late isn't it. I should go to bed..


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Yes Ty, I agree with you.
> 
> It is late isn't it. I should go to bed..


No you don't :lol2:

It's not late time has just messed up, honest : victory:

:lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> No you don't :lol2:
> 
> It's not late time has just messed up, honest : victory:
> 
> :lol2:


I think you're lying to me.


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> I think you're lying to me.


Ok I am, but I'm bored :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Ok I am, but I'm bored :lol2:


Oh I see. Like that is it. You only want me here because you're bored :whip:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Oh I see. Like that is it. You only want me here because you're bored :whip:


No :lol2:

I'm just gunna leave that at No, because I needn't dig myself a bigger hole :blush:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> No :lol2:
> 
> I'm just gunna leave that at No, because I needn't dig myself a bigger hole :blush:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


How are all the spiders settling in?

*emergency subject change*

:lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> How are all the spiders settling in?
> 
> *emergency subject change*
> 
> :lol2:


Smooth!

Yeah, doing great, all feeding and doing the normal spider type stuff 

Ok, my heads feeling really funny now.. I'm heading off to bed.

G'night :closed:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Smooth!
> 
> Yeah, doing great, all feeding and doing the normal spider type stuff
> 
> Ok, my heads feeling really funny now.. I'm heading off to bed.
> 
> G'night :closed:


Awww ok! night! : victory:


----------



## Biggys

RAWR!.....

oh what's the point no one is even up:whip:


----------



## Biggys




----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> image


aww, looks like you


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> aww, looks like you


What adorable? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I have just realised you bare a striking resembalance to Flik off bugs life










:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> What adorable? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> I have just realised you bare a striking resembalance to Flik off bugs life
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:


i've just realised you bare striking resemblance to a potato :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i've just realised you bare striking resemblance to a potato :Na_Na_Na_Na:


something that keeps most of this country going?

I'll class that as a win :lol2:




You sir remind me of a anemome :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Why Hello there :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Why Hello there :whistling2:


You woke me up this morning:whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> You sir remind me of a anemome :lol2:


YES :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> YES :mf_dribble:


A slimey little creature... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I joke, these are pretty aweosme little things! :O


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> A slimey little creature... :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> I joke, these are pretty aweosme little things! :O


Halo, 

Tyler, Nadal czekam na odpowiedź z Niemiec


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> Halo,
> 
> Tyler, Nadal czekam na odpowiedź z Niemiec


tyler speaks polish?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Halo,
> 
> Tyler, Nadal czekam na odpowiedź z Niemiec


 
Dude...wtf :lol2:

was gunna google translate but dont know what to translate to :lol:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> tyler speaks polish?


 
I get called 

Tyski or Polak, at work because I'm white, have a shaven head and normally wear a knitted hat at work :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> tyler speaks polish?


Haha, it seems not.



Biggys said:


> Dude...wtf :lol2:
> 
> was gunna google translate but dont know what to translate to :lol:


Basically, it says I'm still waiting for a reply from the German :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Basically, it says I'm still waiting for a reply from the German :lol2:


 
Oooo awesome!!! I'm pretty excited about those creepy little git bags! :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Oooo awesome!!! I'm pretty excited about those creepy little git bags! :flrt:


Haha, hopefully he will reply soon, then we will sort something out 

I may get a couple of bits and bobs from him myself but shall see 

Anyway, hush hush, mum's the word :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Oooo awesome!!! I'm pretty excited about those creepy little git bags! :flrt:


what you getting?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Haha, hopefully he will reply soon, then we will sort something out
> 
> I may get a couple of bits and bobs from him myself but shall see
> 
> Anyway, hush hush, mum's the word :lol2:


Ahhh yes *shhing noises*

:whistling2:



spinnin_tom said:


> what you getting?


 
Your mum....


Jake told me mum was the word so....yeah :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Good evening!


----------



## Biggys

^ these are epic :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> ^ these are epic :lol2:


:yeahright:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> :yeahright:


What's up? :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> What's up? :lol2:


Nothing


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Nothing


that winky face is worrying me a little :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> that winky face is worrying me a little :lol2:


:lol2: be afraid Tyler... be very afraid..


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> :lol2: be afraid Tyler... be very afraid..


I'm not sure if I'm afriad or still tired

all I know is











Sorry I'm litterally that bored

:blush:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Sorry I'm litterally that bored
> 
> :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Hello, again :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> image


:lol2:

I need something to amuse me :hmm:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I need something to amuse me :hmm:


Well :whistling2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I need something to amuse me :hmm:





geckodelta said:


> Well :whistling2:


Problem solved it seems!


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> Problem solved it seems!


Your the woman here :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

:hmm: You want me to go cook or clean?


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> :hmm: You want me to go cook or clean?


Sexist :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

Why did the last few posts make it sound like I'm being whored out :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> Sexist :gasp:


I am not! :whistling2:



Biggys said:


> Why did the last few posts make it sound like I'm being whored out :lol2:


You really want me to answer that?


----------



## Colosseum

I have the trots


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> I am not! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> You really want me to answer that?


Your sexist to your own sex :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> You really want me to answer that?


If I have been whored out, without my knowledge I will be pissed :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> If I have been whored out, without my knowledge I will be pissed :lol2:


Only because your 'Being Good' :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Only because your 'Being Good' :whistling2:


 
Not at all, I'm being good for a reason, but tbh even if I wasn't I would like some notice before being bundled into a van :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Not at all, *I'm being good for a reason*, but tbh even if I wasn't I would like some notice before being bundled into a van :lol2:


Which you won't tell me 

You love it :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Which you won't tell me
> 
> You love it :whistling2:


:lol2:


Oh dude I have started the plan for the catapult


----------



## **louise**

Colosseum said:


> I have the trots


Thanks for sharing : victory:



geckodelta said:


> Your sexist to your own sex :lol2:


Sometimes 



Biggys said:


> If I have been whored out, without my knowledge I will be pissed :lol2:


:whip: Get back in the van!


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> :whip: Get back in the van!


YOU DON"T KNOW ME!

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> YOU DON"T KNOW ME!
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Shouldn't that be.. YOU DON'T OWN ME? :hmm:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> Oh dude I have started the plan for the catapult


Catapult? thought it was a crossbow :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> Thanks for sharing : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sometimes *
> 
> 
> 
> :whip: Get back in the van!


:mf_dribble:

:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Shouldn't that be.. YOU DON'T OWN ME? :hmm:


I should, but I'm tired so neh :devil:

:blush:



geckodelta said:


> Catapult? thought it was a crossbow :lol2:


 
thats what I meant :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> I should, but I'm tired so neh :devil:
> 
> :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what I meant :lol2:


Tyler.. got to bed!


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Tyler.. *got to bed*!


I did, I got to bed at like 7am :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> I did, I got to bed at like 7am :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:blush: whoops!

I guess I'm tired too


----------



## geckodelta

you guys both fail :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> :blush: whoops!
> 
> I guess I'm tired too


Ahahaah :lol2:

I'm just gunna drink an exxcessive amount of engery drinks, I probably shouldn't atm, but meh :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> you guys both fail :lol2:


:blush:



Biggys said:


> Ahahaah :lol2:
> 
> I'm just gunna drink an exxcessive amount of engery drinks, I probably shouldn't atm, but meh :lol2:


I'm on the cherryade. Rock & roll!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Ahahaah :lol2:
> 
> I'm just gunna drink an exxcessive amount of engery drinks, I probably shouldn't atm, but meh :lol2:


do it! cause I'm doing the same :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the cherryade. Rock & roll!


Cherryade is epic!

I like Limeade too!



geckodelta said:


> do it! cause I'm doing the same :lol2:


I need to go get some, but my peice of shit bike fell apart again -_-


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Cherryade is epic!
> 
> I like Limeade too!
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go get some, but my peice of shit bike fell apart again -_-


and Grapesoda! I felt left out :lol2:

I know, I called you remember :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> I like Limeade too!


You disgust me :naughty:


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> and Grapesoda!


:whip:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> and Grapesoda! I felt left out :lol2:
> 
> I know, I called you remember :lol2:


 
Grapesoda makes me hard...... :lol2:


Not really, but it is :censor:ing good

:blush:




**louise** said:


> You disgust me :naughty:


 
Why :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> :whip:


Ive never even tried it, but Tyler keeps telling me to get some :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

geckodelta said:


> Ive never even tried it, but Tyler keeps telling me to get some :lol2:





Biggys said:


> Grapesoda makes me hard...... :lol2:
> 
> 
> Not really, but it is :censor:ing good
> 
> :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why :gasp:



See :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Ive never even tried it, but Tyler keeps telling me to get some :lol2:


Ka black grape soda = Mouthgasm.....that is all :mf_dribble:


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> Ive never even tried it, but Tyler keeps telling me to get some :lol2:


Do you do everything Tyler tells you to do.. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> Do you do everything Tyler tells you to do.. :whistling2:


No, I would have been dead a long time ago if I did that :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> No, I would have been dead a long time ago if I did that :lol2:


 I'm not dead yet am I, so you would have been fine :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I'm not dead yet am I, so you would have been fine :lol2:


You asked if you could stab me yesterday, that would have killed me...


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> You asked if you could stab me yesterday, that would have killed me...


Nah, just in the arm or something :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Nah, just in the arm or something :lol2:


:gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Nah, just in the arm or something :lol2:


just stab me in the neck and be done with it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> just stab me in the neck and be done with it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I blame rap music and video games


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> I blame rap music and video games


I don't listen to rap music :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> just stab me in the neck and be done with it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:



**louise** said:


> I blame rap music and video games


Gangster rap made me do it!


^ epic song.



geckodelta said:


> I don't listen to rap music :lol2:


 
he listens to classical, like a proper educated man....


(sorry mods)


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Gangster rap made me do it!
> 
> 
> ^ epic song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he listens to classical, like a proper rapey son of a bitch :shock:


:whip:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I should, but I'm tired so neh :devil:
> 
> :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what I meant :lol2:


Check out a guy called Vitruvius. He was a roman who was a seige engineer before he became an architect. His architecture books contain plans of siege engines.

They are pretty awesome. 

How's everyone?


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Check out a guy called Vitruvius. He was a roman who was a seige engineer before he became an architect. His architecture books contain plans of siege engines.
> 
> They are pretty awesome.
> 
> How's everyone?


As if I needed more encourage meant to make WOMFSU (weapons of mega f***ing shit up) :lol2:

I will have to check him out!!

Basically I'm looking to make a Giant mounted Crossbow!


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> he listens to classical, like a proper rapey son of a bitch :shock:


There's the banhammer line right there :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> There's the banhammer line right there :2thumb:


Really, I didn't think it was that bad :blush:

I can't even change it now, it has been quoted to many times -_-


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> he listens to classical, like a proper rapey son of a bitch :shock:


:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> :lol2:


So someone else quotes it....FML :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

Anyone go on ukmantisforums?


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> :lol2:


Win :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> So someone else quotes it....FML :lol2:


:gasp: I swear I did that without seeing your post! Sorry :blush:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> :gasp: I swear I did that without seeing your post! Sorry :blush:


if you say so!!


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> if you say so!!


I promise! 

Am I forgiven?


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> I promise!
> 
> Am I forgiven?
> 
> image


No...


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> No...


:gasp: Tyler!


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> :gasp: Tyler!


What? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i've done nothing all day, because i've had to baby sit these two


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i've done nothing all day, because i've had to baby sit these two
> image


breeding them or just community?!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> breeding them or just community?!


breeding 
i brought a viv down stairs, so i could do stuff downstairs and make sure nobody got ate. they were like better than corns : victory:


----------



## **louise**

spinnin_tom said:


> breeding
> i brought a viv down stairs, so i could do stuff downstairs and make sure nobody got ate. they were like better than corns : victory:


You're brave doing it that way! :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> breeding
> i brought a viv down stairs, so i could do stuff downstairs and make sure nobody got ate. they were like better than corns : victory:


 

Awesome!!!

What you hoping on the outcome?

I want a honey badger


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> As if I needed more encourage meant to make WOMFSU (weapons of mega f***ing shit up) :lol2:
> 
> I will have to check him out!!
> 
> Basically I'm looking to make a Giant mounted Crossbow!


Vitruvius is your dude. Don't expect step by step guide - but the drawings would be easy enough to work out. 

I have had half a bottle of wine and I'm feeling merry...:2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

**louise** said:


> You're brave doing it that way! :gasp:


how do you mean ?



Biggys said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> What you hoping on the outcome?
> 
> I want a honey badger


i might get some honey badgers, at least hets.
no, i don't know. i could have anything because apparently b morph with b morph can make d, e, g, i etc


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> breeding
> i brought a viv down stairs, so i could do stuff downstairs and make sure nobody got ate. they were like better than corns : victory:


My mate's just bought a Mojave Royal from a guy in the US. Nice looking snake right enough. I think he's breeding that with a normal royal at some point.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Vitruvius is your dude. Don't expect step by step guide - but the drawings would be easy enough to work out.
> 
> I have had half a bottle of wine and I'm feeling merry...:2thumb:


I'm sure I can work it out easy enough!!!

I don't like wine :blush:



spinnin_tom said:


> how do you mean ?
> 
> 
> 
> *i might get some honey badgers, at least hets.*
> no, i don't know. i could have anything because apparently b morph with b morph can make d, e, g, i etc


 
Dude...what? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> My mate's just bought a Mojave Royal from a guy in the US. Nice looking snake right enough. I think he's breeding that with a normal royal at some point.


nice one. is that from that bob clarke guy ?
wouldn't a mojave x normal make all normal?

edit- tyler, cali king x cali king = cali king het for honey badger babies


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I'm sure I can work it out easy enough!!!
> 
> I don't like wine :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...what? :lol2:


Your crazy.

Wine is great!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> Your crazy.
> 
> Wine is great!


what are you ? female?


----------



## **louise**

spinnin_tom said:


> how do you mean ?


Well just putting 2 kings together. It's not usually that simple!


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> wouldn't a mojave x normal make all normal?


I think so, though why buy a Mojave from the US just to put it to a normal plus I thought Mojaves were bred by lots of breeders here in the UK :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

**louise** said:


> Well just putting 2 kings together. It's not usually that simple!


how does it normally work then ?!! 
loads of sites and a couple of people have said just brumate for a while and put them together : victory:



AilsaM said:


> I think so, though why buy a Mojave from the US just to put it to a normal :gasp:


weird :gasp:


----------



## Brandan Smith

will be 50%het mojave i think...


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> what are you ? female?


Nope.

Just appreciate the finer things... :mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> edit- tyler, cali king x cali king = cali king het for honey badger babies


You were dropped on your head one to many times at birth...



Lord Vetinari said:


> Your crazy.
> 
> Wine is great!


 
Wouldn't go as far as to say it's great :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

mojave is recessive


----------



## **louise**

spinnin_tom said:


> how does it normally work then ?!!
> loads of sites and a couple of people have said just brumate for a while and put them together : victory:


Good luck then : victory:

WTF is the honey badger het all about. Please tell me you're joking :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shandy said:


> will be 50%het mojave i think...


:notworthy:



Biggys said:


> You were dropped on your head one to many times at birth...


i got stuck and they had to pull me out with these tweezer things. that might be why



Shandy said:


> mojave is recessive


ah, i get it

*looks around*


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## AilsaM

Shandy said:


> will be 50%het mojave i think...





Shandy said:


> mojave is recessive


Is just weird putting a Mojave to a normal when there's loads of other royal morphs you could use though am not much good with royal morphs, just guessing :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Trootle said:


> Hello


hi jack


----------



## **louise**

AilsaM said:


> Is just weird putting a Mojave to a normal when there's loads of other royal morphs you could use though am not much good with royal morphs, just guessing :blush:


:lol2: You're not good with royal morphs no!!


----------



## AilsaM

**louise** said:


> :lol2: You're not good with royal morphs no!!


I know am not but I read about folk using morphs to breed well other different morphs, very confusing:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

**louise** said:


> Good luck then : victory:
> 
> WTF is the honey badger het all about. Please tell me you're joking :lol2:


i am joking. i'm just trying to make tyler happy...

thanks 

how are you *supposed* to pair kingies then ?


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> nice one. is that from that bob clarke guy ?
> wouldn't a mojave x normal make all normal?
> 
> edit- tyler, cali king x cali king = cali king het for honey badger babies


Aye, Bob Clarke. Apparently it'll be 50/50 he reckons? I wouldn't even begin to guess as I know bugger all about breeding snakes and hets and and morphs and yada yada yada. Was trying to get my head around it a few days ago and it just pickled my swede to be honest..


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i got stuck and they had to pull me out with these tweezer things. that might be why


Not the only thing of your's your have to pull with tweezers......


BOOM!

:lol2:


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> hi jack


Hello Tom


----------



## Brandan Smith

AilsaM said:


> Is just weird putting a Mojave to a normal when there's loads of other royal morphs you could use though am not much good with royal morphs, just guessing :blush:


 Not really because them young could be bred with another recessive morph to create double recessives and so on..


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> Aye, Bob Clarke. Apparently it'll be 50/50 he reckons? I wouldn't even begin to guess as I know bugger all about breeding snakes and hets and and morphs and yada yada yada. Was trying to get my head around it a few days ago and it just pickled my swede to be honest..


aah, okay then. that bob clarke is like a god.. according to some. i don't see what makes his snakes any nicer

genetics confuse me, i barely understand corn snake single traits 



Biggys said:


> Not the only thing of your's your have to pull with tweezers......
> 
> 
> BOOM!
> 
> :lol2:


your monobrow?


----------



## AilsaM

Shandy said:


> Not really because them young could be bred with another recessive morph to create double recessives and so on..


Fair enough, as I said I find genetics quite confuzzling :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

AilsaM said:


> I know am not but I read about folk using morphs to breed well other different morphs, very confusing:lol2:


50% chance per egg of being either a normal or mojave


----------



## AilsaM

**louise** said:


> 50% chance per egg of being either a normal or mojave


Ah right


----------



## spinnin_tom

psst.. louise


----------



## **louise**

Trootle said:


> Hello


Hey jack 



spinnin_tom said:


> i am joking. i'm just trying to make tyler happy...
> 
> thanks
> 
> how are you *supposed* to pair kingies then ?


:lol2: Bugger, i wanted a honey badger king snake!

You might be ok if she was properly brumated and fed but the impression I got and from the pairing of my 2 hybrids was that once they are put together, breeding is almost instant. The male is then removed so he doesn't get eaten :lol2: and repeat the process every few days. 

The fact your male isn't interested may mean she's not giving off the 'come get me' vibes. In which case for his safety I would remove him.


----------



## spinnin_tom

**louise** said:


> Hey jack
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: Bugger, i wanted a honey badger king snake!
> 
> You might be ok if she was properly brumated and fed but the impression I got and from the pairing of my 2 hybrids was that once they are put together, breeding is almost instant. The male is then removed so he doesn't get eaten :lol2: and repeat the process every few days.
> 
> The fact your male isn't interested may mean she's not giving off the 'come get me' vibes. In which case for his safety I would remove him.


i'll try and get honey badger kings soon
they've been locking all day.. i'm not getting the chance to take him away lol, because by the time they come apart, he's bloody back on her and i can't pull him off 'cos i'll snap his penis off


----------



## spinnin_tom

lock : victory:


----------



## Brandan Smith

AilsaM said:


> Ah right


 
*het**


----------



## **louise**

spinnin_tom said:


> i'll try and get honey badger kings soon
> they've been locking all day.. i'm not getting the chance to take him away lol, because by the time they come apart, he's bloody back on her and i can't pull him off 'cos i'll snap his penis off


Ah cool! Didn't realise they had locked. Nice one. Good luck with any eggs :2thumb:

My girl laid 9 but they weren't viable and went bad after a week


----------



## spinnin_tom

**louise** said:


> Ah cool! Didn't realise they had locked. Nice one. Good luck with any eggs :2thumb:
> 
> My girl laid 9 but they weren't viable and went bad after a week


haha, thanks 

that's weird. any clues why they went bad?


----------



## Brandan Smith

I tell a lie mojave is co dom gene


----------



## Biggys




----------



## **louise**

spinnin_tom said:


> haha, thanks
> 
> that's weird. any clues why they went bad?


Nope, happened the year before too.

Could be that one of them is infertile so I may pair them up with different partners next and see what happens.


----------



## JustJack

**louise** said:


> Hey jack
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: Bugger, i wanted a honey badger king snake!
> 
> You might be ok if she was properly brumated and fed but the impression I got and from the pairing of my 2 hybrids was that once they are put together, breeding is almost instant. The male is then removed so he doesn't get eaten :lol2: and repeat the process every few days.
> 
> The fact your male isn't interested may mean she's not giving off the 'come get me' vibes. In which case for his safety I would remove him.


Hey Lou, how are you?


----------



## AilsaM

Shandy said:


> I tell a lie mojave is co dom gene


Oi you stop confusing me sir :whip:


----------



## snowgoose

Shandy said:


> I tell a lie mojave is *condom* gene


*WHAT!!!???* :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> *WHAT!!!???* :gasp:


I'm immature....and I'm proud to say I lolled at this :lol2:


----------



## kris74

AilsaM said:


> I think so, though why buy a Mojave from the US just to put it to a normal plus I thought Mojaves were bred by lots of breeders here in the UK :gasp:





AilsaM said:


> Is just weird putting a Mojave to a normal when there's loads of other royal morphs you could use though am not much good with royal morphs, just guessing :blush:





AilsaM said:


> I know am not but I read about folk using morphs to breed well other different morphs, very confusing:lol2:


Thinking before you type usually stands a good corner...


----------



## **louise**

AilsaM said:


> Oi you stop confusing me sir :whip:


Genetic Wizard - World of Ball Pythons



Biggys said:


> I'm immature....and I'm proud to say I lolled at this :lol2:


I'm old enough to know better and still lolled!


----------



## AilsaM

kris74 said:


> Thinking before you type usually stands a good corner...


Oh am sorry am not totally clued up on my royal morphs :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kris74

AilsaM said:


> Oh am sorry am not totally clued up on my royal morphs :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Neither am I so I don't don't comment on breeding different morphs.... Just saying like.


----------



## **louise**

Sooo...

Spiders.. yeah.. :hmm:


----------



## AilsaM

**louise** said:


> Genetic Wizard - World of Ball Pythons


Will have a look


----------



## Colosseum

Da da dee dum dum!


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Sooo...
> 
> Spiders.. yeah.. :hmm:


 Erm they have 8 legs :2thumb:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Erm they have 8 legs :2thumb:


But do they? Hmmmm


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> But do they? Hmmmm


Yes.

:lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Yes.
> 
> :lol2:


Not if they are missing legs :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

ailsam said:


> not if they are missing legs :lol2:


 silence poorper!


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Yes.
> 
> :lol2:


Ok, I believe you then.


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Ok, I believe you then.


Sorry I'm being mean tonight :blush:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> silence poorper!


 
But but but it's true :gasp::gasp:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> But but but :gasp::gasp:


No buts about it!!! :devil:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Sorry I'm being mean tonight :blush:


Yes, yes you are..


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> silence poorper!


Pauper.. :whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> No buts about it!!! :devil:


Bloody mean you are Tyler :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Yes, yes you are..
> 
> image


Mwuahahaha
I hate cats....



**louise** said:


> Pauper.. :whistling2:


 
Shush :lol2:



AilsaM said:


> Bloody mean you are Tyler :Na_Na_Na_Na:


As is life : victory:


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Mwuahahaha
> I hate cats....


You hate cats..............pfft :whip::whip:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> You hate cats..............pfft :whip::whip:


Yeshey are arrogant little arse-wipes with no manners :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Yeshey are arrogant little arse-wipes with no manners :lol2:


Oh dear. You've upset the old cat lady.


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Oh dear. You've upset the old cat lady.


I have my reasons, I was on the phone to someone, and my cat walked across my face and stole my pillow!!!


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> I have my reasons, I was on the phone to someone, and my cat walked across my face and stole my pillow!!!


There's a joke in there somewhere..


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> There's a joke in there somewhere..


What I had a pussy on my face? :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

**louise** said:


> Oh dear. You've upset the old cat lady.


Lady, less of the old cat lady :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

AilsaM said:


> Lady, less of the old cat lady :lol2:


 Ancient cat lady then :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

biggys said:


> yeshey are arrogant little arse-wipes with no manners :lol2:


shutup


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> What I had a pussy on my face? :lol2:


Not where I was going at all!!


----------



## AilsaM

Biggys said:


> Ancient cat lady then :whistling2:


Shut it Tyler :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> shutup


:censor: off!?



**louise** said:


> Not where I was going at all!!


Oh. well this is awkward :lol:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Oh. well this is awkward :lol:


Maybe _we_ should kiss, just to break the tension

Sorry, that line just came into my head.. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Maybe _we_ should kiss, just to break the tension
> 
> Sorry, that line just came into my head.. :lol2:


Erm.......actually I'm good, thanks though?

:lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Erm.......actually I'm good, thanks though?
> 
> :lol2:


The girl in your sig reminds me of a girl I used to date.

Once tricked her into eating rabbit. She really wasn't happy when she found out. 

Good times.


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Erm.......actually I'm good, thanks though?
> 
> :lol2:


It's off Simpsons movie!! Homer says it to spider pig/Harry Plopper!


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> The girl in your sig reminds me of a girl I used to date.
> 
> Once tricked her into eating rabbit. She really wasn't happy when she found out.
> 
> Good times.


So you rammed her with a sheep? :lol2:


I can't work out what she is doing to annoy that sheep :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> So you rammed her with a sheep? :lol2:
> 
> 
> I can't work out what she is doing to annoy that sheep :lol2:


No. She just look like her.

Dancing like a 'tard my friend, dancing like a 'tard.


----------



## ojo

Ive came for your soul but im staying for the steak!


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> It's off Simpsons movie!! Homer says it to spider pig/Harry Plopper!


 
I haven't seen it :blush:



Lord Vetinari said:


> No. She just look like her.
> 
> Dancing like a 'tard my friend, dancing like a 'tard.


 
I have been known to dance like a tard at times :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I haven't seen it :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been known to dance like a tard at times :lol2:


Who hasn't... :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

ojo said:


> Ive came for your soul but im staying for the steak!


Ok :2thumb:



Biggys said:


> I haven't seen it :blush:


You're rubbish!



Lord Vetinari said:


> Who hasn't... :lol2:


Me!


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Who hasn't... :lol2:


this is a good point!

and I'm sure some stupid dancing will be in check for this month, I have a wedding party to go to :lol2:


we told one of the guys I work we we are all going as show girls..........so he has to dress up as one too...we aren't :whistling2:



**louise** said:


> You're rubbish!


 
DOn't keep reminding me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> this is a good point!
> 
> and I'm sure some stupid dancing will be in check for this month, I have a wedding party to go to :lol2:
> 
> 
> we told one of the guys I work we we are all going as show girls..........so he has to dress up as one too...we aren't :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOn't keep reminding me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oo me too! I'm going to one on the 19th...


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Oo me too! I'm going to one on the 19th...


mine is on the 12th :2thumb:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> mine is on the 12th :2thumb:


:2thumb:

Who's getting hitched?


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> Who's getting hitched?


my boss, he got married in vegas then had a month honey moon, so is coming back and having a party for those who didn't go vegas!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> my boss, he got married in vegas then had a month honey moon, so is coming back and having a party for those who didn't go vegas!


Ah very nice!

Don't get too pissed up in front of work colleagues... Word to the wise. 

What do you do for work?


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Ah very nice!
> 
> Don't get too pissed up in front of work colleagues... Word to the wise.
> 
> What do you do for work?


 
I wont be drinking!! well i might have a beer :lol2:

I work in a hardware store!!! :blush:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I wont be drinking!! well i might have a beer :lol2:
> 
> I work in a hardware store!!! :blush:


 uh huh... 

Fair enough mate. If it pays the bills who cares, I'm not the type to get snobby over jobs.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> uh huh...
> 
> Fair enough mate. If it pays the bills who cares, I'm not the type to get snobby over jobs.


I won't be drinking :lol2:

it does just about, I need more money :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

*Random black test.*


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I won't be drinking :lol2:
> 
> it does just about, I need more money :lol2:


Who doesn't, :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Who doesn't, :lol2:


 good point :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> good point :lol2:


I have them occasionally.


----------



## MaskFac3

Woooooooop 13 days to goooooooo


----------



## spinnin_tom

MaskFac3 said:


> Woooooooop 13 days to goooooooo


until the bts ? 

i'm well annoyed. i borderline swear and get infracted, people swearing on here and it's been left for almost a week..


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> until the bts ?
> 
> i'm well annoyed. i borderline swear and get infracted, people swearing on here and it's been left for almost a week..


report it then!
i dont have time to trawl through every single post.

most people learn from OTR pms to be honest...the problem is Tom that you dont and continue to make offensive comments and posts, which keeps attention focused on you.
Plus, you havent had one since february...so basically quit your whining and move on :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> report it then!
> i dont have time to trawl through every single post.
> 
> most people learn from OTR pms to be honest...the problem is Tom that you dont and continue to make offensive comments and posts, which keeps attention focused on you.
> Plus, you havent had one since february...so basically quit your whining and move on :2thumb:


i'm not whining, i'm making a point.
what's otr pms ?


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm not whining, i'm making a point.
> what's otr pms ?


Off The Record...which you have had plenty of yourself.


my point is...concentrate on sorting yourself out on the forum before making 'points' about others

if you have a complaint report it or pm me or one of the other admin about it...thats what we are here for


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> until the bts ?
> 
> i'm well annoyed. i borderline swear and get infracted, people swearing on here and it's been left for almost a week..


Spotted dick.

:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Spotted dick.
> 
> :whistling2:


sti clinic thata way :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> sti clinic thata way :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I don't need to worry about that :Na_Na_Na_Na:

you might.. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I don't need to worry about that :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> you might.. :lol2:


why do i need to worry about your problems?
oh god.. you got me in my sleep. didn't you ?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> why do i need to worry about your problems?
> oh god.. you got me in my sleep. didn't you ?


 
No, don't flatter yourself :Na_Na_Na_Na:

and I don't have any problems :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> No, don't flatter yourself :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> and I don't have any problems :lol2:


Lies :whistling2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Evening people!


----------



## snowgoose

Evening ... someone :lol2:

I don't actually know your name, so yeah :lol:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Evening ... someone :lol2:
> 
> I don't actually know your name, so yeah :lol:


My name is *insert random african word here*


Welcome to my village!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snowgoose said:


> Evening ... someone :lol2:
> 
> I don't actually know your name, so yeah :lol:


It's Tristan. 

Btw biggys... I need your name so I can post you stuff. Unless you want your parents opening it thinking it's for them.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> It's Tristan.
> 
> Btw biggys... I need your name so I can post you stuff. Unless you want your parents opening it thinking it's for them.


 
It's Tyler!!!


Tyler Jefferson, or west, which ever one you want to write out :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> My name is *insert random african word here*
> 
> 
> Welcome to my village!


I know your name ya *ahem* :lol2:



Lord Vetinari said:


> It's Tristan.
> 
> Btw biggys... I need your name so I can post you stuff. Unless you want your parents opening it thinking it's for them.


Ah, Hello Tristan


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I know your name ya *sighs* :lol2:


 You know what I want you to know


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> You know what I want you to know


what?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> It's Tyler!!!
> 
> 
> Tyler Jefferson, or west, which ever one you want to write out :lol2:





snowgoose said:


> I know your name ya *i'm getting really rather fed up with having to edit posts...i WAS in rather a good mood....now it is waning slightly* :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Hello Tristan


I get confused between you and Callum. (as in which name belongs to which person). I am crap with names. 

Wotcha...


----------



## snowgoose

oohoo, seems Steve is quick off the mark today, either that or he's just bored :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> what?



Exactly... :lol2:



Lord Vetinari said:


> I get confused between you and Callum. (as in which name belongs to which person). I am crap with names.
> 
> Wotcha...


I'm nothing like callum! :gasp:



snowgoose said:


> oohoo, seems Steve is quick off the mark today, either that or he's just bored :lol2:


 
:lol2::lol2:


he will smite you with his smiting stick!


----------



## 8and6

snowgoose said:


> oohoo, seems Steve is quick off the mark today, either that or he's just bored :lol2:



well, ya know, it was pointed out to me that my moderating was lacking in this thread...so....yeh...you can blame that certain member for so rightly pointing it out to me


----------



## 8and6

and i am bored


----------



## Lord Vetinari

My boa has had a really crap shed. 

In other news... He attacks water spray. It's pretty funny....


----------



## snowgoose

TOM, where are ya? Come out from hiding :lol2:

Nah, I'm good.


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> well, ya know, it was pointed out to me that my moderating was lacking in this thread...so....yeh...you can blame that certain member for so rightly pointing it out to me


 
Can we all punch him at BTS?

you can have first whack :Na_Na_Na_Na:



[email protected] said:


> and i am bored


 
Nyan Cat 10 hours (original) - YouTube


^ yes, when bored, I have watched the whole thing... :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Go for a knee to the kidneys.... That smarts.


----------



## 8and6

i dont need to whack him....i will just look at him disapprovingly and disappointingly :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Go for a knee to the kidneys.... That smarts.


 
Yes.....yes it does :lol2:



[email protected] said:


> i dont need to whack him....i will just look at him disapprovingly and disappointingly :lol2:


 Fine, I shotgun, steves turn at hitting tom :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Yes.....yes it does :lol2:
> 
> 
> Fine, I shotgun, steves turn at hitting tom :whistling2:


you can have mine too as I won't be there to do it myself :lol2:


----------



## 8and6

Biggys said:


> Yes.....yes it does :lol2:
> 
> 
> Fine, I shotgun, steves turn at hitting tom :whistling2:


*sighs and shakes head* tyler tyler tyler.....why must you be so angry??

oh, wait you are smiling...that makes it all ok? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> you can have mine too as I won't be there to do it myself :lol2:


Sweet.... so that is three hits now...mwuahahahaha :lol2:



[email protected] said:


> *sighs and shakes head* tyler tyler tyler.....why must you be so angry??
> 
> oh, wait you are smiling...that makes it all ok? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm a naturally angry person? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Smiling makes everything ok...


----------



## snowgoose

Lord Vetinari said:


> Smiling makes everything ok...


unless your a peodophile, then it's just creepy :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta




----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Smiling makes everything ok...


Hmm I will have to bare this in mind :hmm:



snowgoose said:


> unless your a peodophile, then it's just creepy :lol2:


 that actually made me burst out laughing :lol2:


----------



## 8and6

Lord Vetinari said:


> Smiling makes everything ok...



thats cheese....or bacon...not smiling! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> thats cheese....or bacon...not smiling! :lol2:


Cheese :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> thats cheese....or bacon...not smiling! :lol2:


Bacon, makes everything ok


you could tell someone that their parents died in a train crash, and they are now an orphan, as soon as you hand them that bacon sandwich they are like 

Meh only brought forward my inheritence!!!! *noms*

:flrt:


----------



## 8and6

Biggys said:


> Bacon, makes everything ok
> 
> 
> you could tell someone that their parents died in a train crash, and they are now an orphan, as soon as you hand them that bacon sandwich they are like
> 
> Meh only brought forward my inheritence!!!! *noms*
> 
> :flrt:


you'll be well miffed if it was left to battersea dogs home...or the cat protection league! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> you'll be well miffed if it was left to battersea dogs home...or the cat protection league! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I don't like you anymore.......


I have spent all day trying to forget about the dog I very nearly re-homed today from there.......and you only bring it up again :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

evening all


----------



## 8and6

Biggys said:


> I don't like you anymore.......
> 
> 
> I have spent all day trying to forget about the dog I very nearly re-homed today from there.......and you only bring it up again :lol2:


........unlucky :Na_Na_Na_Na:



**louise** said:


> evening all


do you have bacon?....or perhaps cheese to share? :2thumb:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Evening!


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> evening all


Evening! :2thumb:

:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> ........unlucky :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> *do you have bacon?....or perhaps cheese to share? :2thumb:*


 
you have to be the best mod ever.... :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> It's Tristan.


no way ?
i could see you being called dave.
are you bald?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> you have to be the best mod ever.... :lol2:


This is true :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> no way ?
> i could see you being called dave.
> are you bald?


Yes way.

And no.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> This is true :lol2:


brown nose. :devil:



Lord Vetinari said:


> Yes way.
> 
> And no.


I am:whip:


----------



## 8and6

geckodelta said:


> This is true :lol2:



you know...people are reading this and saying nothing...sitting on their hands trying their hardest not to say a word, shaking their heads and pouting! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Bacon, makes everything ok


unless your name is callum


----------



## Biggys

I have just noticed that it's how stuff is worded that makes it bad


Kidnaping childeren.....


if you say "forced adoption"

it's no where near as bad :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> you know...people are reading this and saying nothing...sitting on their hands trying their hardest not to say a word, shaking their heads and pouting! :lol2:


:lol2: who could they be?! :whistling2:


----------



## **louise**

[email protected] said:


> .
> 
> do you have bacon?....or perhaps cheese to share? :2thumb:





geckodelta said:


> Evening! :2thumb:
> 
> :whistling2:


Hello!


I'm worried it's a trick question but funny enough I just ate some bacon... It was chopped, fried and mixed in with my pasta..


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I have just noticed that it's how stuff is worded that makes it bad
> 
> 
> Kidnaping childeren.....
> 
> 
> if you say "forced adoption"
> 
> it's no where near as bad :lol2:


the same as ethnic cleansing sounds better than the mass murder of a race
tyler, i think you may be adolf hitler


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> the same as ethnic cleansing sounds better than the mass murder of a religion.
> tyler, i think you may be adolf hitler


oh, tom made a funny.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> oh, tom made a funny.


tom made a stupid.
i did a cheeky edit, but you quoted it already


----------



## Biggys

Biggys said:


> oh, tom made a funny.


to be read in shreks voice.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> to be read in shreks voice.


i read everything you put like that :Na_Na_Na_Na:

and everything callum says sounds fabulous..


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> to be read in shreks voice.


That was exactly how I read it!


----------



## 8and6

**louise** said:


> That was exactly how I read it!



well now all he needs is more green and he is set :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## **louise**

[email protected] said:


> well now all he needs is more green and he is set :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Depends what green we are talking about. You lot are so cryptic!


----------



## 8and6

**louise** said:


> Depends what green we are talking about. You lot are so cryptic!



skin colour...i'm not cryptic in the slightest :2thumb:
i dont see how more money would make him more shrek-like...but there you go


----------



## **louise**

[email protected] said:


> skin colour...i'm not cryptic in the slightest :2thumb:
> i dont see how more money would make him more shrek-like...but there you go


:lol2: You know i didn't mean money!


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i read everything you put like that :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> and everything callum says sounds fabulous..


:whip:


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> :lol2: You know i didn't mean money!


Naughty :whip:

:whistling2:


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> Naughty :whip:
> 
> :whistling2:


:gasp: Am not!


----------



## 8and6

**louise** said:


> :gasp: Am not!


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> :gasp: Am not!


shame  


:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> image


Whatever that is, it freaks me out :gasp:


----------



## **louise**

[email protected] said:


> image


Looks like a cheap copy of mighty mouse



geckodelta said:


> shame
> 
> 
> :lol2:


I'm on best behaviour.. there's a mod in here :gasp:

ETA: oh bugger... it is mighty mouse!! I know what that means now :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> Looks like a cheap copy of mighty mouse
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on best behaviour.. there's a mod in here :gasp:
> 
> ETA: oh bugger... it is mighty mouse!! I know what that means now :lol2:


:lol2: if this is your best behaviour Id love to see you being naughty :whistling2:


Im gonna stop being pervy now :lol2:


----------



## 8and6

**louise** said:


> Looks like a cheap copy of mighty mouse
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on best behaviour.. there's a mod in here :gasp:
> 
> ETA: oh bugger... it is mighty mouse!! I know what that means now :lol2:


yer smaaaaarter than the average bear!


----------



## 8and6

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: if this is your best behaviour Id love to see you being naughty :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Im gonna stop being pervy now :lol2:


shut up until you are old enough to enter the place where you can talk like that :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> shut up until you are old enough to enter the place where you can talk like that :2thumb:


:lol2: Im nearly there!


----------



## 8and6

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: Im nearly there!


nearly is not close enough :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

Think I am going to have to get a L sp Borneo Black, a haplopelma, and C.schioedtei at BTS!


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> nearly is not close enough :2thumb:


Alright Mum :whistling2:


----------



## 8and6

geckodelta said:


> Alright mum :whistling2:



and then you have to apply....and be accepted


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> well now all he needs is more green and he is set :Na_Na_Na_Na:


A mod telling me i need green......epic :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> and then you have to apply....and be accepted


Which isn't going to happen! :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

[email protected] said:


> yer smaaaaarter than the average bear!
> 
> image


:blush: Oh dear..


----------



## Biggys

The lake was dead, hardly anyone walking about there today :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> The lake was dead, hardly anyone walking about there today :gasp:


so you hid the bodies then ?


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> so you hid the bodies then ?


Why waste time hiding the bodies when you could use that tome to gewt away from the crime scene?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Why waste time hiding the bodies when you could use that tome to gewt away from the crime scene?


oh, i meant the other bodies.
tyler, you need to stop killing people


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> The lake was dead, hardly anyone walking about there today :gasp:


You should have taken a rod


----------



## spinnin_tom

i just hit myself in the head with a hammer.
it hurts.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> oh, i meant the other bodies.
> tyler, you need to stop killing people


no I don't.



snowgoose said:


> You should have taken a rod


I don't have a rod license atm, and I'm not gunna risk the fine 

if I had a rod you lot wouldn't have seen me for a while longer :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i just hit myself in the head with a hammer.
> it hurts.


Shame it wasn't an axe.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Shame it wasn't an axe.


</3
thanks tyler.


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> </3
> thanks tyler.


It's fine, no need to thank me.


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> no I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a rod license atm, and I'm not gunna risk the fine
> 
> if I had a rod you lot wouldn't have seen me for a while longer :lol2:


Ah, shame you need a license :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Ah, shame you need a license :lol2:


tbh I dunno if I will bother re-newing it, I hardly go anymore


----------



## Biggys

Black forrest gateu!!! om nom nom


----------



## geckodelta

Coco rocks, nom.


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Black forrest gateu!!! om nom nom


Share?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Coco rocks, nom.


I'm not even going to say what I read that as...... :shock:



**louise** said:


> Share?


there is like 3/4 left in my fridge :Na_Na_Na_Na:


and I didn't eat like a whole quater, my mum had some too :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> there is like 3/4 left in my fridge :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> and I didn't eat like a whole quater, my mum had some too :lol2:


:whip: Bring me cake.. NOW!


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> :whip: Bring me cake.. NOW!


and I'm not gonna say what I read that as..


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> and I'm not gonna say what I read that as..


:hmm: Bring me Coke NOW?


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> :hmm: Bring me Coke NOW?


close enough :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> :whip: Bring me cake.. NOW!


Make me :Na_Na_Na_Na:



geckodelta said:


> and I'm not gonna say what I read that as..


If it is what I read your post as......then win! :lol2:



**louise** said:


> :hmm: Bring me Coke NOW?





geckodelta said:


> close enough :whistling2:


 
What he said :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

I have a headache


----------



## spinnin_tom

i just ate a magnum


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Make me :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> *If it is what I read your post as......then win! :lol2:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What he said :lol2:


You know it is :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> I have a headache


same


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> I have a headache


Aww that sucks 



spinnin_tom said:


> i just ate a magnum


hope it was a .44



geckodelta said:


> You know it is :whistling2:


I do indeed... :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> same


You still want a kayak?


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> You still want a kayak?


Yeah, not gonna be able to get one though


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Yeah, not gonna be able to get one though


Ah that sucks. 

Of you change your mind it will be on eBay....


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Ah that sucks.
> 
> Of you change your mind it will be on eBay....


I never changed my mind :lol2: I still want one! however my birthday present this year is a crown for my tooth.. how fun :whip:

who charges £550 for a crown?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> I never changed my mind :lol2: I still want one! however my birthday present this year is a crown for my tooth.. how fun :whip:
> 
> who charges £550 for a crown?


That's what you get for going private.... 
:2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> That's what you get for going private....
> :2thumb:


It wasn't my decision :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

I would by a Kayak, but tbh I doubt I would get my fat arse in it :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I would by a Kayak, but tbh I doubt I would get my fat arse in it :lol2:


My fat arse does... Yours will be fine!


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> My fat arse does... Yours will be fine!


Ive seen some very big guys get into some very small kayaks! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Ive seen some very big guys get into some very small kayaks! :lol2:


whatever floats your kayak, i suppose


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> My fat arse does... Yours will be fine!


How much do you want for it :hmm:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> whatever floats your kayak, i suppose


Very good, I could tell you some stories about kayaks :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> How much do you want for it :hmm:


what, his fat arse?



geckodelta said:


> Very good, I could tell you some stories about kayaks :whistling2:


2 boys, one kayak ?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> what, his fat arse?
> 
> 
> 
> 2 boys, one kayak ?


:whip:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> How much do you want for it :hmm:


£550 for the lot, paddles and spray deck.... 

Oh... And you will need to come and get it...


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> what, his fat arse?


 
Yeah 



Lord Vetinari said:


> £550 for the lot, paddles and spray deck....
> 
> Oh... And you will need to come and get it...


I will have to pass atm :blush:

if you dont sell it by next time I get paid I will think about it!!!!

you aren't that far from me tbh :hmm:


----------



## 8and6

you know kayaks come in differnt sizes to suit people of different weights dont you? i kid you not! LOL
my Dagger cost me nearly seven hundred notes plus the deck, rash vest, buoyancy vest, paddle, skid lid (the paddle was nearly 200 on its own O.O)


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to pass atm :blush:
> 
> if you dont sell it by next time I get paid I will think about it!!!!
> 
> you aren't that far from me tbh :hmm:


No worries mate... It's a seriously nice kayak though. 

I will be selling it when I get back from the states, so I will probably still have it by the start of next month.


----------



## kris74

Nothing to see here...


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> you know kayaks come in differnt sizes to suit people of different weights dont you? i kid you not! LOL
> my Dagger cost me nearly seven hundred notes plus the deck, rash vest, buoyancy vest, paddle, skid lid (the paddle was nearly 200 on its own O.O)


mine will have to be a battle ship with a hole cut in the top :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> I'm posting this here just to see if my watermark worked cos it isn't showing somewhere else and I don't want to bump my pic thread with a duplicate pic
> 
> image


I can't see it mate


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> you know kayaks come in differnt sizes to suit people of different weights dont you? i kid you not! LOL
> my Dagger cost me nearly seven hundred notes plus the deck, rash vest, buoyancy vest, paddle, skid lid (the paddle was nearly 200 on its own O.O)


Yes I do :lol2: is the paddle carbon fibre? 

What dagger did you get? 

Miss my old piranha burn


----------



## Lord Vetinari

[email protected] said:


> you know kayaks come in differnt sizes to suit people of different weights dont you? i kid you not! LOL
> my Dagger cost me nearly seven hundred notes plus the deck, rash vest, buoyancy vest, paddle, skid lid (the paddle was nearly 200 on its own O.O)



Yup , but I'm a similar size to Tyler. 

It's a liquidlogic remix xp10 if you're interested.... :no1


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> I'm posting this here just to see if my watermark worked cos it isn't showing somewhere else and I don't want to bump my pic thread with a duplicate pic
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Clearly it isn't working. I have tried to watermark these in photobucket and it should say El_Stormbringer through the middle of this picture. Any ideas why it doesn't show up?


it's there
it just says el stormbringer


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> No worries mate... It's a seriously nice kayak though.
> 
> I will be selling it when I get back from the states, so I will probably still have it by the start of next month.


I'm actually seriously tempted :hmm:



Lord Vetinari said:


> Yup , but I'm a similar size to Tyler.
> 
> It's a liquidlogic remix xp10 if you're interested.... :no1


 
do you need a liesence or training to use it on the rivers? or even permission?

I have a canoe level 1 :blush:


----------



## 8and6

geckodelta said:


> Yes I do :lol2: is the paddle carbon fibre?
> 
> What dagger did you get?
> 
> Miss my old piranha burn



Mamba 8.1...but its 4 years old now and i'd like a new one, seen some serious surf in its day...and yes, cranked carbon fibre


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I'm actually seriously tempted :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you need a liesence or training to use it on the rivers? or even permission?
> 
> I have a canoe level 1 :blush:


Depends on the river. For the Thames you need a licence. It's about £30 for a year though, so hardly pricey.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> do you need a liesence or training to use it on the rivers? or even permission?
> 
> I have a canoe level 1 :blush:


you need a swimming license


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> it's there
> it just says el stormbringer


I can't see it! looks like it did work after all. Wonder why I can't see it?


----------



## **louise**

This thread is too manly. Needs some feminine stuff..










As you were boys..


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> Mamba 8.1...but its 4 years old now and i'd like a new one, seen some serious surf in its day...and yes, cranked carbon fibre


Nice! yeah, tempted to get a carbon paddle, I mainly just do straight river runs, slalom, and playboating not got on to to the white water yet


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> you need a swimming license


funny.



Lord Vetinari said:


> Depends on the river. For the Thames you need a licence. It's about £30 for a year though, so hardly pricey.


Ahhh that isn't too bad then, there is a few canals near me so would make a nice change from a bike ride!!!



kris74 said:


> I can't see it! looks like it did work after all. Wonder why I can't see it?


I can't see it either :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Depends on the river. For the Thames you need a licence. It's about £30 for a year though, so hardly pricey.


The thames is scary! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

**louise** said:


> This thread is too manly. Needs some feminine stuff..
> 
> image
> 
> As you were boys..


is that for thrush?:



geckodelta said:


> Nice! yeah, tempted to get a carbon paddle, I mainly just do straight river runs, slalom, and playboating not got on to to the white water yet


can i come round yours and do kayaking?


----------



## kris74

Sorry for the messing about with on topic pics in this haven of off topicness....


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> is that for thrush?:
> 
> 
> 
> can i come round yours and do kayaking?


Yep, I can take you out on the lake for a day if you actually wanna :lol2: its good for watching wildlife as well.. there are all sorts of water fowl nests etc


----------



## 8and6

geckodelta said:


> Nice! yeah, tempted to get a carbon paddle, I mainly just do straight river runs, slalom, and playboating not got on to to the white water yet


not bothered with slalom since i had my old K1....white water and coastal surf when its up for me nowadays...Bamburgh Castle is where its at, great big breakers up to 12 foot in the winter....awesome!!! :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> Really odd... I've deleted it now
> 
> what about this one?
> 
> image


says el stormbringer on the right


----------



## geckodelta

kris74 said:


> Really odd... I've deleted it now
> 
> what about this one?
> 
> image


I can see it


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Yep, I can take you out on the lake for a day if you actually wanna :lol2: its good for watching wildlife as well.. there are all sorts of water fowl nests etc


have you got more than one? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> not bothered with slalom since i had my old K1....white water and coastal surf when its up for me nowadays...Bamburgh Castle is where its at, great big breakers up to 12 foot in the winter....awesome!!! :2thumb:


Sounds fun! I wanna go! :lol2:

I love K1s! the speed you can get from them is amazing!


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> have you got more than one? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


They aren't mine, they are my clubs.. :lol2: my club has like 50+ so you have a fair amount of choice


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> The thames is scary! :lol2:


No it's not! It's awesome! The bit through reading is scummy though.



Biggys said:


> funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh that isn't too bad then, there is a few canals near me so would make a nice change from a bike ride!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see it either :lol2:


Yeah it's pretty good way to spend a an afternoon!


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> They aren't mine, they are my clubs.. :lol2: my club has like 50+ so you have a fair amount of choice


can i come even though i'm not in the club ?


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> No it's not! It's awesome! The bit through reading is scummy though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's pretty good way to spend a an afternoon!


Ive never capsized (unless you count eskimo rolls) but I don't fancy the thought of capsizing on the thames.. I would roll back up with added diseases :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Really odd... I've deleted it now
> 
> what about this one?
> 
> 
> It worked, try this
> 
> image


 
that works!



Lord Vetinari said:


> No it's not! It's awesome! The bit through reading is scummy though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's pretty good way to spend a an afternoon!


I might have to give it a go!!

I have done a little bit of kayaking on holidays etc, but would like to do it on my own!! nice way to ecscape :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> can i come even though i'm not in the club ?


Yeah Im sure it will be fine : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

As an aside in kayaking news I'm going for trials for the 2012 youth games


----------



## 8and6

geckodelta said:


> Sounds fun! I wanna go! :lol2:
> 
> I love K1s! the speed you can get from them is amazing!


pah to K1 speed...i'll see if my mate still has the video of me in the British Nats Single Sculls from a few years back


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Ive never capsized (unless you count eskimo rolls) but I don't fancy the thought of capsizing on the thames.. I would roll back up with added diseases :lol2:


i capsized in the north sea (i think) because we got told to hit waves side on
the people running it proceeded to tip the kayak, full of water..


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> pah to K1 speed...i'll see if my mate still has the video of me in the British Nats Single Sculls from a few years back


Find the video!


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> i capsized in the north sea (i think) because we got told to hit waves side on
> the people running it proceeded to tip the kayak, full of water..


uhm....how? LOL
you only take rollers side on and not breaking waves...plus you should have had a splash deck on and popped right back around :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i capsized in the north sea (i think) because we got told to hit waves side on
> the people running it proceeded to tip the kayak, full of water..


hit the waves side on? clever :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> uhm....how? LOL
> you only take rollers side on and not breaking waves...plus you should have had a splash deck on and popped right back around :lol2:


inexperienced kayakers and spraydecks don't go well together :lol2:


----------



## 8and6

geckodelta said:


> Find the video!


twas two years of training for a 5th overall  i'v text him and see what he comes back with


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> twas two years of training for a 5th overall  i'v text him and see what he comes back with


5th isn't bad! you should have seen me the first time I got in a K1! I wobbled more than a plate of jelly! :lol2:


----------



## **louise**




----------



## 8and6

K1s are like sitting in a hollowed out matchstick! LOL


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> uhm....how? LOL
> you only take rollers side on and not breaking waves...plus you should have had a splash deck on and popped right back around :lol2:


they just said hit every wave side on (i never did kayaking before at this point) and no splash deck, just open cockpit or whatever it's called


----------



## 8and6

**louise** said:


> image


girls kayak too!


----------



## Biggys

^ might get one of these to cane about the woods :hmm:


----------



## spinnin_tom

**louise** said:


> image


look callum. you like stuff like this


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> K1s are like sitting in a hollowed out matchstick! LOL


Yes :lol2: I got in and for a split second I was like 'this isn't so bad' then I was like ahhh! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> look callum. you like stuff like this


You have that stuff....


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> look callum. you like stuff like this


Do you want to go kayaking or not! :whip:

:whistling2:


----------



## 8and6

geckodelta said:


> Yes :lol2: I got in and for a split second I was like 'this isn't so bad' then I was like ahhh! :lol2:


i used to go fly fishing for mackerel on Loch Goil in Scotland in a K1! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> You have that stuff....


who told you ?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Any recommendations for a SOT for surfing designed for a big chap?


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> i used to go fly fishing for mackerel on Loch Goil in Scotland in a K1! :lol2:


:gasp:

Thats just crazy :lol2:


----------



## 8and6

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> ^ might get one of these to cane about the woods :hmm:


if you are gonna get a Xer...get a REAL one

like one of these










or a Maico :2thumb:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> ^ might get one of these to cane about the woods :hmm:


I like that!




[email protected] said:


> if you are gonna get a Xer...get a REAL one
> 
> like one of these
> 
> image
> 
> or a Maico :2thumb:



and that!


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Do you want to go kayaking or not! :whip:
> 
> :whistling2:


answer yo' text


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> answer yo' text


I don't have my phone :lol2:

Facebook message me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> i used to go fly fishing for mackerel on Loch Goil in Scotland in a K1! :lol2:


See I would love to fish off a Kayak it would be epic!!!



spinnin_tom said:


> who told you ?


no one need to tell me, I have seen your pictures : victory:



[email protected] said:


> if you are gonna get a Xer...get a REAL one
> 
> like one of these
> 
> image
> 
> or a Maico :2thumb:


 
Oooo that is purty!!!



**louise** said:


> I like that!!


 
they are awesome :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I don't have my phone :lol2:
> 
> Facebook message me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


and done


----------



## snowgoose

I prefer canoeing lol much more relaxing


----------



## 8and6

geckodelta said:


> :gasp:
> 
> Thats just crazy :lol2:



its all tranquil and relaxing till a 12" mackerel yanks yer string and drags you hell for leather towards the clyde mouth! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I prefer canoeing lol much more relaxing


Notwhen you have a 'tard steering, that was the most stressful thing I have done in my life, I wanted to hit him with the oar....


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> I prefer canoeing lol much more relaxing


Canoeing is nice on a nice sunny afternoon with some wine :Na_Na_Na_Na:



[email protected] said:


> its all tranquil and relaxing till a 12" mackerel yanks yer string and drags you hell for leather towards the clyde mouth! :lol2:


:lol2: I can imagine! its sounds fun and also scary as hell at the same time :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> its all tranquil and relaxing till a 12" mackerel yanks yer string and drags you hell for leather towards the clyde mouth! :lol2:


i'd hate for a 12 inch mackerel to yank my string

feathers are bloody fun, when you put the rod in and ten seconds later, there's 5 fish attached to it


----------



## Biggys

I haven't eve done sea fishing, there is alot of things in my life I have missed out on :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I haven't eve done sea fishing, there is alot of things in my life I have missed out on :lol2:


aww. mackerel, cod, skate and bass fishing is fun as.
i want to go to america and fish for dorado & cudas etc.

i fished in the bahamas, until i noticed the shark nets which were beyond where i was casting


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> aww. mackerel, cod, skate and bass fishing is fun as.
> i want to go to america and fish for dorado & cudas etc.
> 
> i fished in the bahamas, until i noticed the shark nets which were beyond where i was casting


I want to go marlin fishing!!! 


you could tag along mate!!! I will need some spare bait :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I want to go marlin fishing!!!
> 
> 
> you could tag along mate!!! I will need some spare bait :Na_Na_Na_Na:


could use your worm :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> could use your worm :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Nah, you are more scrawy and areodynamic


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Nah, you are more scrawy and areodynamic


and you're easier for fish to see


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Notwhen you have a 'tard steering, that was the most stressful thing I have done in my life, I wanted to hit him with the oar....


Haha, that's why you go alone with ya rod and chill out and fish


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> and you're easier for fish to see


I'm easier for everyone to see :lol2:

I heard these lyrics and not to be a douche but they reminded me of you :flrt:



Honestly I can see why your dad ditched you, took one look at his daughter and he wasn't happy with you....


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I'm easier for everyone to see :lol2:
> 
> I heard these lyrics and not to be a douche but they reminded me of you :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I can see why your dad ditched you, took one look at his daughter and he wasn't happy with you....
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:



you're mean


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> you're mean


Yes, I know!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> you're mean


Why do you start what you can't finish? :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> Why do you start what you can't finish? :whistling2:


i'll finish him, at the bts
i'll bring knives


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Nah, you are more scrawy and areodynamic


What you fishing for? Seagulls? You need him to be aquatic and hydrodynamic


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> What you fishing for? Seagulls? You need him to be aquatic and hydrodynamic


flying fish. duuuh


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Why do you start what you can't finish? :whistling2:


This^ :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> i'll finish him, at the bts
> i'll bring knives


Tell you what, bring a knife, i garentee you will be on the floor with your jaw in about 3 bits before you get a chance to use it 

*mods not a threat, just banter, I wouldn't hit tom I luffs him too much*

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> What you fishing for? Seagulls? You need him to be aquatic and hydrodynamic


 
that is what I meant!!!!


Damn you Kris stop invalidating my arguments :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> This^ :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, bring a knife, i garentee you will be on the floor with your jaw in about 3 bits before you get a chance to use it
> 
> *mods not a threat, just banter, I wouldn't hit tom I luffs him too much*
> 
> :lol2:



i'll also bring poison darts, you won't see me the *dead* 

and thanks tyler. i wouldn't like you to break my jaw in about 3 bits


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> i'll also bring poison darts, you won't see me the *dead*
> 
> and thanks tyler. i wouldn't like you to break my jaw in about 3 bits


Good becuase i wouldn't :lol2:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Biggys said:


> Good becuase i wouldn't :lol2:


He is too much of a softy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Charleyfarl said:


> He is too much of a softy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm not soft i'm and Ogre *shrek voice*


:lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> I'm not soft i'm and Ogre *shrek voice*
> 
> 
> :lol2:


Tylers hard!

:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Tylers hard!
> 
> :whistling2:


How would you know.... are you watching me... :shock:


----------



## Biggys

Biggys said:


> How would you know.... are you watching me... :shock:


wait no, that sounds bad, just to clarify I'm not sat....oh :censor: it, I can't be bothed to dig myslef out, think what you may :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> wait no, that sounds bad, just to clarify I'm not sat....oh :censor: it, I can't be bothed to dig myslef out, think what you may :lol2:


Fail! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

messing around marking photos so they can't get stolen :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> image
> 
> messing around marking photos so they can't get stolen :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Thats a good picture, I stole it! :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

the idea of a watermark is to go right across the image :lol2:

Your mark doesn't really do anything, just cut the snake out and paste on a new background lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Thats a good picture, I stole it! :lol2:


damn it



snowgoose said:


> the idea of a watermark is to go right across the image :lol2:
> 
> Your mark doesn't really do anything, just cut the snake out and paste on a new background lol


i know. messing around. like to see how it works.


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> damn it
> 
> 
> 
> i know. messing around. like to see how it works.


He may be my girls boyfriend in a few years, Im allowed :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> image
> 
> messing around marking photos so they can't get stolen :Na_Na_Na_Na:


a second layer with a near invisible watermark would be better...otherwise this can happen


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> He may be my girls boyfriend in a few years, Im allowed :Na_Na_Na_Na:


do you want the one without the writing, if you do want it then or are you just taking the p ??










better jake ?
i went all professional and added photography after my name


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> a second layer with a near invisible watermark would be better...otherwise this can happen
> 
> image


i don't get it.
why have you got it now ?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> do you want the one without the writing, if you do want it then or are you just taking the p ??
> 
> image
> 
> better jake ?
> i went all professional and added photography after my name


Im not taking the P :lol2:

Steve did it anyway so I stole that, I just thought it would be good to track their progress so we have a detailed record for when we breed them and for the owners of their offspring to look at :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

that's sort of defeating the point, because before i wrote on them, nobody takes them, but then it gets taken to prove how my fail watermarking is broken


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> i don't get it.
> why have you got it now ?


just showing you, you need to distort a fair bit of the image especially the subject matter so its not a case of a few seconds to get rid of the tag


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> just showing you, you need to distort a fair bit of the image especially the subject matter so its not a case of a few seconds to get rid of the tag


i understand the first three words there.
how did you get rid of the writing ???

:blush:


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> i understand the first three words there.
> how did you get rid of the writing ???
> 
> :blush:


easy, made a second layer via copy...deleted the text off the top copy and shifted the image on the base layer to compensate


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> easy, made a second layer via copy...deleted the text off the top copy and shifted the image on the base layer to compensate


That doesn't sound easy :lol2:


Edit: read it properly, I get it :lol2:


----------



## 8and6

geckodelta said:


> That doesn't sound easy :lol2:
> 
> 
> Edit: read it properly, I get it :lol2:


took about 15 seconds...what you need to do is a watermark where the removal would destroy the picture


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> took about 15 seconds...what you need to do is a watermark where the removal would destroy the picture
> 
> image


Yeah, I get it! :no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> took about 15 seconds...what you need to do is a watermark where the removal would destroy the picture
> 
> image


How does that look when you remove the text like how you did to mine ?


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> How does that look when you remove the text like how you did to mine ?


nothing lines up, and it would take ages to make it look passable...all that doesnt matter as i have the original RAW data with all the EXIF info anyway


----------



## **louise**

Why am I still awake reading this thread?

:hmm:


----------



## 8and6

I'm not.... :2thumb:


----------



## **louise**

:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

is bored :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> is bored :lol2:


Is off to bed now!

Night :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> Is off to bed now!
> 
> Night :Na_Na_Na_Na:


abandoner :whistling2:

Night! : victory:


----------



## geckodelta

I'm bored  at the dentist :lol2: wish me luck!


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> I'm bored  at the dentist :lol2: wish me luck!


Luck


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> Luck
> 
> image


:lol2: I had all that like 3 weeks ago  I'm hoping they are just gonna take a mould for a crown now


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: I had all that like 3 weeks ago  I'm hoping they are just gonna take a mould for a crown now


That's good then


----------



## spinnin_tom

does anybody know how much i could sell my ps3 slim 250gig with about 10 newish games for ? i haven't got a clue because i just base prices on how much game charges pre owned. they must give peanuts


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> That's good then
> 
> image


:whip:


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> :whip:


I'm sorry :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> I'm sorry :blush:


Its ok, I forgive you :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

Hey guys, just thought I'd pop by and say hello : victory:


----------



## Biggys

Hello :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Hello :flrt:


Hey :no1:


----------



## snasha_d

Hey Tyler and Callum :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Hey Tyler and Callum :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hello Sheley :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Hey :no1:


That was to shelley, but hey ho :lol2:



snasha_d said:


> Hey Tyler and Callum :Na_Na_Na_Na:


How are you!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> That was to shelley, but hey ho :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you!


</3 fine.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> </3 fine.


 Ahahahahaah bitch. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Ahahahahaah bitch. :lol2:


:whip:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> Hello Sheley :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hi Calum see i spelt your name wrong this time, You have no excuse mine is my sig!!!



Biggys said:


> That was to shelley, but hey ho :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you!


Good ta just looking for a new exo for big bertha my regalis, But what theme to do the tank??? :hmm:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> Good ta just looking for a new exo for big bertha my regalis, But what theme to do the tank??? :hmm:


 
Lost forrest!!!


Loads of big leaves, a fogger, cork tubes, and maybe a freaky head like those carved wooden ones they have in nandos!!

well in the nandos near me they do anyway :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> Lost forrest!!!
> 
> 
> Loads of big leaves, a fogger, cork tubes, and maybe a freaky head like those carved wooden ones they have in nandos!!
> 
> well in the nandos near me they do anyway :lol2:


PLAN :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> PLAN :flrt:


 How awesome would that look, big mean regalis, crawling over a carved tribal head :mf_dribble:


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> How awesome would that look, big mean regalis, crawling over a carved tribal head :mf_dribble:


I'll post pics once done :no1:

Go look at my thread you'll see the size of her


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snasha_d said:


> Hi Calum see i spelt your name wrong this time, You have no excuse mine is my sig!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good ta just looking for a new exo for big bertha my regalis, But what theme to do the tank??? :hmm:


Lost temple! Could do an awesome Aztec pyramid background fairly easy.

Hey everybody.


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> I'll post pics once done :no1:
> 
> Go look at my thread you'll see the size of her


I have seen the pictures!!!!!


you need a saddle for that beast :lol2:



Lord Vetinari said:


> Lost temple! Could do an awesome Aztec pyramid background fairly easy.
> 
> Hey everybody.


 
Hello Mr T : victory:

:lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

How's everyone?


----------



## snasha_d

Lord Vetinari said:


> Lost temple! Could do an awesome Aztec pyramid background fairly easy.
> 
> Hey everybody.


A perfect excuse to get another pokie :whistling2:


----------



## **louise**

Ello people!


----------



## Biggys

Riht Guys, girls and Callum

I'm off to work, catch ya soon!


----------



## snasha_d

Biggys said:


> I have seen the pictures!!!!!
> 
> 
> you need a saddle for that beast :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Mr T : victory:
> 
> :lol2:


I know she's a beast but i do luffs her lots :flrt:



Lord Vetinari said:


> How's everyone?


Surviving you hun ?


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Riht Guys, girls and Callum
> 
> I'm off to work, catch ya soon!


:gasp: was it something I said :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> Good ta just looking for a new exo for big bertha my regalis, But what theme to do the tank??? :hmm:


london.


----------



## 8and6

i'm not really here....


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Riht Guys, girls and Callum
> 
> I'm off to work, catch ya soon!


I fit into the 'Guys' section :lol2:

Hello everyone else! and Shelley, it was a typo!


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> I fit into the 'Guys' section :lol2:


you wish.
lol, i could have made a joke about fitting into a guys section.. but that's crude


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> you wish.
> lol, i could have made a joke about fitting into a guys section.. but that's crude


:gasp:

thats actually quite funny.. well done :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> :gasp:
> 
> thats actually quite funny.. well done :Na_Na_Na_Na:


thanks callum.
love you. no ****

"no ****" makes everything way more ****


----------



## **louise**

[email protected] said:


> i'm not really here....


Are you like a secret spy? That's not very good at being secret.. :hmm:



geckodelta said:


> I fit into the 'Guys' section :lol2:
> 
> Hello everyone else! and Shelley, it was a typo!


Hello!


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> thanks callum.
> love you. no ****
> 
> "no ****" makes everything way more ****


Love you too :whistling2:



**louise** said:


> Are you like a secret spy? That's not very good at being secret.. :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!


you ok?


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> i'm not really here....


Hello


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> you ok?


I'm bloomin' marvellous :2thumb:

How's you?


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> I'm bloomin' marvellous :2thumb:
> 
> How's you?


well thats good :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Im not too bad thanks 

been up to much?


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> well thats good :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Im not too bad thanks
> 
> been up to much?


Just the usual, plotting to take over the world with my hoard of evil minions.. other than that, not much really!


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> Just the usual, plotting to take over the world with my hoard of evil minions.. other than that, not much really!


wait, your doing that too?! its gonna be my world! muhahaha! 

Sorry :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> wait, your doing that too?! its gonna be my world! muhahaha!
> 
> Sorry :Na_Na_Na_Na:


My gangs tougher than yours :whip:


----------



## 8and6

geckodelta said:


> wait, your doing that too?! its gonna be my world! muhahaha!
> 
> Sorry :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you're all wrong!


----------



## 8and6

wait...no ...he failed...let me try again!


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> My gangs tougher than yours :whip:


I think not! :whistling2:


[email protected] said:


> you're all wrong!
> 
> image


If I agree will you let me in 18+? :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta




----------



## 8and6

this man has taken over the world  *sighs*


----------



## 8and6

geckodelta said:


> I think not! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> If I agree will you let me in 18+? :whistling2:



annnnnnnnnnnnnnd......NO! :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> this man has taken over the world  *sighs*
> 
> image


The rich :censor:

:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> annnnnnnnnnnnnnd......NO! :2thumb:


I thought you loved me? 


Not even for cookies? :flrt:


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> I thought you loved me?
> 
> 
> Not even for cookies? :flrt:


18+ is great fun :Na_Na_Na_Na:

How old are you??


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> 18+ is great fun :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> How old are you??



17  :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> 17  :lol2:


:lol2: Shame..


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> :lol2: Shame..


I know


----------



## 8and6

geckodelta said:


> I know


i think the 'lol' indicates sarcasm and wit Callum


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> i think the 'lol' indicates sarcasm and wit Callum


I think she just wants me in there :whistling2:


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> I think she just wants me in there :whistling2:


:gasp: I want no such thing!

Oh, you meant in 18+.. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> :gasp: I want no such thing!
> 
> Oh, you meant in 18+.. :whistling2:


Or did I :whistling2:

Yes, yes I did :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> Or did I :whistling2:
> 
> Yes, yes I did :lol2:


You're only 4 years older than my daughter!!


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> You're only 4 years older than my daughter!!


I imagined you to be quite young :hmm:

Oh and also, I don't care :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> If I agree will you let me in 18+? :whistling2:


do you know the main reason he wouldn't let you in ?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> do you know the main reason he wouldn't let you in ?


Ive got a pretty good idea yes :whistling2:

also im not 18 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> I imagined you to be quite young :hmm:
> 
> Oh and also, I don't care :whistling2:


:lol2: Good answer. I'm not old either!


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> :lol2: Good answer. I'm not old either!


I want to ask how old you are, but I don't want to be rude.. :lol2:

How old are you? :whistling2:

I asked anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Hello


Hello :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Hello :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh no, it's you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Oh no, it's you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp: fine then


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: fine then


I'm joking :flrt:

Should of said..

Oh it's CALLUM!  Better?


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> I want to ask how old you are, but I don't want to be rude.. :lol2:
> 
> How old are you? :whistling2:
> 
> I asked anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Old enough! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Trootle said:


> Hello


Hey Jack


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Ive got a pretty good idea yes :whistling2:
> 
> also im not 18 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


we're not on the same wavelength
am i in on something ?


----------



## JustJack

**louise** said:


> Old enough! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jack


Hey Lou,

How are you? :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> I'm joking :flrt:
> 
> Should of said..
> 
> Oh it's CALLUM!  Better?


Slightly. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


**louise** said:


> Old enough! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jack


Spoil sport  I just thought of a great dirty joke but I can post it :lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> we're not on the same wavelength
> am i in on something ?


No, Im just confused  :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

geckodelta said:


> Slightly. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Spoil sport  I just thought of a great dirty joke but I can post it :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Im just confused  :lol2:


Louise your the next Kerry in Callum's eyes.. Watch out :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

Trootle said:


> Louise your the next Kerry in Callum's eyes.. Watch out :gasp:


:gasp: 


this is true.


it isn't really! Im a good boy! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

Trootle said:


> Louise your the next Kerry in Callum's eyes.. Watch out :gasp:


Ha, and we all know how far he got with her :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Trootle said:


> Hey Lou,
> 
> How are you? :2thumb:





Trootle said:


> Louise your the next Kerry in Callum's eyes.. Watch out :gasp:


I'm great thanks. Hope you are too 

Who's Kerry :hmm:


----------



## 8and6

**louise** said:


> I'm great thanks. Hope you are too
> 
> Who's Kerry :hmm:



she's an older woman (for him anyway....she is only low 20s and has a bf) who he fb stalked :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> Ha, and we all know how far he got with her :lol2:


Hahaha :lol2:


**louise** said:


> I'm great thanks. Hope you are too
> 
> Who's Kerry :hmm:


I am thanks 

And the last women Callum set eyes on in off topic..


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> Ha, and we all know how far he got with her :lol2:


Hug shake 8)


[email protected] said:


> she's an older woman (for him anyway....she is only low 20s and has a bf) who he fb stalked :lol2:


I never Facebook stalked her! I never stalked her at all :lol2: me and Tyler simply stated what would happen if she were to say, fall on a table :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

T'is quite a dangerous place in here for the ladies :lol2:

Callum and Kerry, 

Tom and Charley,

Anyone after Shelley? Tyler maybe? :lol2: Or are you Jack?


----------



## JustJack

snowgoose said:


> T'is quite a dangerous place in here for the ladies :lol2:
> 
> Callum and Kerry,
> 
> Tom and Charley,
> 
> Anyone after Shelley? Tyler maybe? :lol2: Or are you Jack?


I will leave Shelley for Tyler :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

[email protected] said:


> she's an older woman (for him anyway....she is only low 20s and has a bf) who he fb stalked :lol2:


Nowt wrong with an older woman.


----------



## 8and6

which one of you was it that has a 'kissing cousin' ? :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Hahaha this off topic is just full of hormonal teens!!

I shall be the motherly figure 

Now go tidy your rooms!


----------



## JustJack

[email protected] said:


> which one of you was it that has a 'kissing cousin' ? :lol2:


That was Callum as well lol


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> which one of you was it that has a 'kissing cousin' ? :lol2:


I fancied my cousin before I knew she was my cousin, then she died :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

[email protected] said:


> which one of you was it that has a 'kissing cousin' ? :lol2:


haha, that was Callum as well :lol:


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> Hahaha this off topic is just full of hormonal teens!!
> 
> I shall be the motherly figure
> 
> Now go tidy your rooms!


I don't have a room, Can I borrow yours? :whistling2:


That was a joke guys!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

**louise** said:


> Hahaha this off topic is just full of hormonal teens!!
> 
> I shall be the motherly figure
> 
> Now go tidy your rooms!


I haven't been a hormonal teen for years....


----------



## snowgoose

Lord Vetinari said:


> I haven't been a hormonal teen for years....


Judging by this lot, I don't think it's good to be one either :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snowgoose said:


> Judging by this lot, I don't think it's good to be one either :lol2:


I have to say I don't remember it being that great!:lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Lord Vetinari said:


> I have to say I don't remember it being that great!:lol2:


Ha, what's great about always being turned down or some incest? :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

snowgoose said:


> Ha, what's great about always being turned down or some incest? :lol2:


I never gave incest a try. :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

snowgoose said:


> Ha, what's great about always being turned down or some incest? :lol2:


Yeah when you're an adult you can get all the incest you want! Woo :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> Ha, what's great about always being turned down or some incest? :lol2:


:biteme:

:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> Yeah when you're an adult you can get all the incest you want! Woo :2thumb:


:gasp:


----------



## snowgoose

**louise** said:


> Yeah when you're an adult you can get all the incest you want! Woo :2thumb:


That's not quite what I meant, but floats and boats


----------



## **louise**

snowgoose said:


> That's not quite what I meant, but floats and boats


:lol2: never tried it myself, was just saying like!


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> :lol2: never tried it myself, was just saying like!


Sure :whistling2:
Im actually speechless, thats a first :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> Sure :whistling2:
> Im actually speechless, thats a first :lol2:


I only have one male cousin (proper blood relative) and he's minging :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> I only have one male cousin (proper blood relative) and he's minging :whistling2:


:lol2: atleast mine was like my second cousins mums sisters daughters cousin :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## 8and6

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: atleast mine was like my second cousins mums sisters daughters cousin :Na_Na_Na_Na:



the difference being...she didnt try to get off with hers Callum! :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> the difference being...she didnt try to get off with hers Callum! :lol2:


Thats a very minor detail :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: atleast mine was like my second cousins mums sisters daughters cousin :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ah, well that makes everything ok.

Crack on :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> Ah, well that makes everything ok.
> 
> Crack on :lol2:


:lol2: I was drunk, and she is now 6 feet under.. so it would be hard to crack on :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: I was drunk, and she is now 6 feet under.. so it would be hard to crack on :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You would give it a go though....


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> You would give it a go though....


No :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Im so bored


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> No :lol2:


Is the mean boy picking on you? Tell mummy (me) all about it.. :halo:


----------



## 8and6

**louise** said:


> Is the mean boy picking on you? Tell mummy (me) all about it.. :halo:


noooooo...jeez...you are pandering to his warped mind now....keep away from the family member thing! :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

[email protected] said:


> noooooo...jeez...you are pandering to his warped mind now....keep away from the family member thing! :lol2:


:rotfl: I didn't think of that. I feel all creepy and weird now :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> Is the mean boy picking on you? Tell mummy (me) all about it.. :halo:


Want me to snuggle into your chest? :whistling2:


[email protected] said:


> noooooo...jeez...you are pandering to his warped mind now....keep away from the family member thing! :lol2:


:whip:


----------



## lucozade3000

Calum, are you keeping any bearded drags? (not the fat bearded old gay man dressing as a woman at week-ends)

Someone just GAVE this to my :censor: sister that i still love very much.










How lucky is that :censor:?
Can anyone tell what it is exactly?

-J


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> :rotfl: I didn't think of that. I feel all creepy and weird now :blush:


Im not that bad! they are making me out to be some kind of perv or something! :gasp:

:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

lucozade3000 said:


> Calum, are you keeping any bearded drags? (not the fat bearded old gay man dressing as a woman at week-ends)
> 
> Someone just GAVE this to my :censor: sister that i still love very much.
> 
> image
> 
> How lucky is that :censor:?
> Can anyone tell what it is exactly?
> 
> -J


Nope sorry! post in the lizard section! sure they can identify the morph or whatever in like a split second! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> which one of you was it that has a 'kissing cousin' ? :lol2:


it's callum.. only callum.
he's dodgy.


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> it's callum.. only callum.
> he's dodgy.


Thought you would have my back


----------



## spinnin_tom

callum-
Geiger shed today.
where that bit on the tail had necrosized, and it came off, he shed so quickly. it's healed over now and looks like it never happened. there are no marks on his belly now too.

never using bloody exo terra vines again.
the vet agreed it was the vine, but exo terra said he has mites lol


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> callum-
> Geiger shed today.
> where that bit on the tail had necrosized, and it came off, he shed so quickly. it's healed over now and looks like it never happened. there are no marks on his belly now too.
> 
> never using bloody exo terra vines again.
> the vet agreed it was the vine, but exo terra said he has mites lol


Thats good, glad to hear he's all better now! said it was nothing to worry about  Aestas came out today, she's getting big :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Thats good, glad to hear he's all better now! said it was nothing to worry about  Aestas came out today, she's getting big :gasp:


they grow bloody fast.
what's she eating ??
geiger is on 2 fluffs, might up it to3, but he's too small for smalls lol

he's currently perched on my neck like a parrot


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> they grow bloody fast.
> what's she eating ??
> geiger is on 2 fluffs, might up it to3, but he's too small for smalls lol
> 
> he's currently perched on my neck like a parrot


she is on 2 fluffs too, although I reckon she could take a small mouse.. so Im going to get her some fluffs and a small mouse tomorrow to see if she can take it :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> she is on 2 fluffs too, although I reckon she could take a small mouse.. so Im going to get her some fluffs and a small mouse tomorrow to see if she can take it :2thumb:


awesome









mr geiger on my shoulder









bug eye


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> awesome
> 
> image
> mr geiger on my shoulder
> 
> image
> bug eye
> 
> image


He's definitely got richer colours! he's very pretty!


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> He's definitely got richer colours! he's very pretty!


i love him
i'll get a uv light for him soon, because apparently snakes colours get better under uv/in the way of sunlight. they almost get tanned

got any photos of Aestas ?


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i love him
> i'll get a uv light for him soon, because apparently snakes colours get better under uv/in the way of sunlight. they almost get tanned
> 
> got any photos of Aestas ?


Nope, I don't have a camera :lol2: I will see If I can get some decent pics when I go into my room in a minute :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> Nope, I don't have a camera :lol2: I will see If I can get some decent pics when I go into my room in a minute :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you need a camera.
imma have to come and take photos of your snakes :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> you need a camera.
> imma have to come and take photos of your snakes :lol2:


:lol2: yeah I know! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Im not gonna spend money on a camera when it could go towards a snake :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> Nope, I don't have a camera :lol2: I will see If I can get some decent pics when I go into my room in a minute :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you said you didn't have a room! :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> you said you didn't have a room! :whip:


You didn't reply so I had to build one :whistling2:


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> You didn't reply so I had to build one :whistling2:


Out of Lego? I like Lego :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> Out of Lego? I like Lego :2thumb:


Yeah out of lego.. wanna come see? :whistling2:


----------



## snasha_d

Callum are you being a perv?


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Callum are you being a perv?


No :halo:


----------



## snasha_d

geckodelta said:


> No :halo:


Hahahaha yeah right!! Funnily enough i don't believe you!


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> Yeah out of lego.. wanna come see? :whistling2:


Now I have that Ed Sheeran song in my head :whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom

urvuryburdy
put on channel four


----------



## geckodelta

snasha_d said:


> Hahahaha yeah right!! Funnily enough i don't believe you!


:gasp: why?!


**louise** said:


> Now I have that Ed Sheeran song in my head :whip:


want me to come and help you forget it? :whistling2:


spinnin_tom said:


> urvuryburdy
> put on channel four


Love you :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> urvuryburdy
> put on channel four


I really don't think programs like that are suitable for someone of your age.


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> I really don't think programs like that are suitable for someone of your age.


how old is that ?


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> I really don't think programs like that are suitable for someone of your age.


But its fine for me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

spinnin_tom said:


> how old is that ?


obviously not old enough if you feel the need to post it on here and the fact it made you type some crap at the beginning of your message


----------



## spinnin_tom

snowgoose said:


> obviously not old enough if you feel the need to post it on here and the fact it made you type some crap at the beginning of your message


OOOH, sorry mr. seriousness


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> But its fine for me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well, what with you and your incest, I think you will be safe watching most things now


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> want me to come and help you forget it? :whistling2:


Can't reply to that as it's not 18+ and I will get told off..

Careful what you write young lad :lol2:


----------



## 8and6

**louise** said:


> Can't reply to that as it's not 18+ and I will get told off..
> 
> Careful what you write young lad :lol2:



you could just say.....NO! :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

This lot aren't going to know what hit them when they get into 18+....


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> This lot aren't going to know what hit them when they get into 18+....


what happens there ?


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> what happens there ?


nothing


----------



## **louise**

[email protected] said:


> you could just say.....NO! :lol2:


Well I thought that bit was obvious! :whistling2:


----------



## 8and6

lads....quit the letching now please, enough is enough


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> Well, what with you and your incest, I think you will be safe watching most things now


I could tell you some stories :lol2:


**louise** said:


> Can't reply to that as it's not 18+ and I will get told off..
> 
> Careful what you write young lad :lol2:


Thats what PM's are for :whistling2:


[email protected] said:


> you could just say.....NO! :lol2:


Shush, dont remind her :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> lads....quit the letching now please, enough is enough


Ok, I've stopped :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Right I got Aestas out.. haven't handled her for 2 or so weeks.. in this time she has realised that she is a radiated rat, when I got her out she put on the full display.. raised up as high as she could then faced me all puffed up! she's still teeny at around 2 1/2 foot.. as soon as the show started it was over though and she became her usual soppy self! she seems to have a real need to climb my face :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

saw this, this morning









then noticed this










and another?









oh look! some more









6 eggies. she's still got some


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> lads....quit the letching now please, enough is enough


Steve you must be shocked and surprised that for once you tell people off for perving and I'm not involved :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> saw this, this morning
> image
> 
> then noticed this
> 
> image
> 
> and another?
> image
> 
> oh look! some more
> image
> 
> 6 eggies. she's still got some
> image


Yay!!! have you candled them? they look gooood! :mf_dribble:

Aestas striked at me a couple of times today.. and then legged it under my bed :lol2: half an hour later she returned to her RUB herself! and then took 3 fluffs :lol2: stressed!


----------



## TEENY

spinnin_tom said:


> what happens there ?


Nothing that you won't see in a park full of drunken teenager.....infact probably less lol


----------



## TEENY

How are we all today anyhow ??? Havng a productive day today.so far i have produced.................2 cups of coffee and a packet of biscuits...................oh and took some awesome pictures for thelizard section of the baby chams lol


----------



## snasha_d

My poor little stuntrat mike died today


----------



## Nemesis027

TEENY said:


> How are we all today anyhow ??? Havng a productive day today.so far i have produced.................2 cups of coffee and a packet of biscuits...................oh and took some awesome pictures for thelizard section of the baby chams lol


I just broke down in the middle of a junction bringing traffic to a Holt for 5 mins. its ok though, the gentleman behind me helped expressed my feeling of rage and embarrassment by beeping ...I love helpful people.


----------



## **louise**

I'm happy and eating toast


----------



## 8and6

i realised after sitting on the phone for hours watching the rain...that my laundry was still hung out....DOH!

so now drinking lemon lucozade and eating mini cheddars and listening to 'thump, thump, thump, thump...' :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snasha_d said:


> My poor little stuntrat mike died today


Awww that sucks hun 

sorry for your loss


----------



## **louise**

[email protected] said:


> i realised after sitting on the phone for hours watching the rain...that my laundry was still hung out....DOH!
> 
> so now drinking lemon lucozade and eating mini cheddars and listening to 'thump, thump, thump, thump...' :lol2:


You need to learn to multi task! Us women can natter all day on the phone and still get the housework done :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> My poor little stuntrat mike died today


NOOO 
what ?
how come ?


----------



## **louise**

snasha_d said:


> My poor little stuntrat mike died today


 Sorry to read that.


----------



## geckodelta

Hello people! sorry about your rat Shelley


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Helloooo


----------



## **louise**

Hello


----------



## Biggys

Heya pee poles!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Heya pee poles!


Unpack the GBB yet?


----------



## geckodelta

Is everyone ok?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Is everyone ok?


Yeah not bad thanks. Yourself....?


----------



## **louise**

I'm good ta, slightly annoying headache


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yeah not bad thanks. Yourself....?


Im pretty decent thanks 


**louise** said:


> I'm good ta, slightly annoying headache


N'awww :whistling2:

Take some tablets :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

in case anybody cares.. here's all 17 eggs that my Kathy love Okeetee cornsnake laid today


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Unpack the GBB yet?


Yep!!!! little dude has started webbing already :lol2:


thanks for them mate! 




geckodelta said:


> Is everyone ok?


No I hurt :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> in case anybody cares.. here's all 17 eggs that my Kathy love Okeetee cornsnake laid today
> 
> image


I care :flrt:


Biggys said:


> Yep!!!! little dude has started webbing already :lol2:
> 
> 
> thanks for them mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I hurt :lol2:


Good :whistling2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Yep!!!! little dude has started webbing already :lol2:
> 
> 
> thanks for them mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I hurt :lol2:


No worries! He is pretty cool... 

What you done?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Good :whistling2:


I wonder why I talk to you most days -_-


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> No worries! He is pretty cool...
> 
> What you done?


 
He is indeed, he was running round the rim of the cup when I was putting him into the pot :lol2:

just doing laps trying to escape, but not getting anywhere :flrt:


OH I have like some big ass knot in my back between the shoulder blades, someone started getting it out a little while ago, but it is back, it keeps twinging :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I wonder why I talk to you most days -_-


Its cause you love me :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Its cause you love me :whistling2:


I love you about as much as tom's parents love him.....ie not at all :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I love you about as much as tom's parents love him.....ie not at all :whistling2:


:gasp:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> He is indeed, he was running round the rim of the cup when I was putting him into the pot :lol2:
> 
> just doing laps trying to escape, but not getting anywhere :flrt:
> 
> 
> OH I have like some big ass knot in my back between the shoulder blades, someone started getting it out a little while ago, but it is back, it keeps twinging :lol2:


He spent most of the time on the back of my hand making threat postures as I tried to get him in the pot... :lol2:

Ha... Sucks to be you...


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> He spent most of the time on the back of my hand making threat postures as I tried to get him in the pot... :lol2:
> 
> Ha... Sucks to be you...


that is what he was doing! :gasp:

I thought he was reaching out to grab the next bit of the pot, but he was running round the rim going "DO NOT TOUCH ME, I"M BIGGER THAN YOU!" :lol2:

Nah my life is all good today, it's friday that will be a bitch, we are taking photos for the jubilee, and we all drew a straw, mine was shortest...... guess who will be dressed as the queen.....the pictures are going in the local paper :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

going to have my hair cut <3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> that is what he was doing! :gasp:
> 
> I thought he was reaching out to grab the next bit of the pot, but he was running round the rim going "DO NOT TOUCH ME, I"M BIGGER THAN YOU!" :lol2:
> 
> Nah my life is all good today, it's friday that will be a bitch, we are taking photos for the jubilee, and we all drew a straw, mine was shortest...... guess who will be dressed as the queen.....the pictures are going in the local paper :lol2:


Well... He was waving his front legs in the air trying to act all big.... Bit like Tom.:lol2:

Bahahahahahahahahahahaha! This we must see!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> Well... He was waving his front legs in the air trying to act all big.... Bit like Tom.:lol2:
> 
> Bahahahahahahahahahahaha! This we must see!


i don't act big


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Well... He was waving his front legs in the air trying to act all big.... Bit like Tom.:lol2:
> 
> Bahahahahahahahahahahaha! This we must see!


there might be some copies laying about if people want them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> there might be some copies laying about if people want them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Want is a terribly strong word....


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Want is a terribly strong word....


Need? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Need? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Nah.... Intrigued...


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Nah.... Intrigued...


:lol2:

I will take a photo of the photo and post the photo of the photo onto photobucket and then upload the photo of the photo from photobucket onto here so you can see the photo of the photo!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I will take a photo of the photo and post the photo of the photo onto photobucket and then upload the photo of the photo from photobucket onto here so you can see the photo of the photo!


Sounds overly complex.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Sounds overly complex.


Nah it's simple!

let me re-phrase it!























I'm not that mean i wouldn't put you through that again, it even confused me :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

I learned how to throw a knife without rotation today :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> I learned how to throw a knife without rotation today :flrt:


It's all about the weight and centre of balance


----------



## geckodelta

Bored in college :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> It's all about the weight and centre of balance


and the way it is thrown I think :2thumb:

I might get some throwing knives :hmm:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> and the way it is thrown I think :2thumb:
> 
> I might get some throwing knives :hmm:


I don't even remember typing that last night :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> I don't even remember typing that last night :lol2:


Ahahaahahah little drunk were we? or just knackered? :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Ahahaahahah little drunk were we? or just knackered? :lol2:


Nah, I'd had a couple, but wasn't that drunk lol

Well, I can't have been as I managed to type proper words :lol:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Nah, I'd had a couple, but wasn't that drunk lol
> 
> Well, I can't have been as I managed to type proper words :lol:


Ahhhh fair enough :lol2:

I type perfectly even after a few :whistling2:

Callum Ivor Alan Willson-Howe says
*and awwww! one gave me a hug tomorrow!
*Tyler Jefferson says
you have a time machine?
 


Apparently callum is a time traveler :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Ahhhh fair enough :lol2:
> 
> I type perfectly even after a few :whistling2:
> 
> Callum Ivor Alan Willson-Howe says
> *and awwww! one gave me a hug tomorrow!
> *Tyler Jefferson says
> you have a time machine?
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently callum is a time traveler :lol2:


Just call me the Doctor :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Just call me the Doctor :whistling2:


No, because if I call you the Doctor, you will want to play doctor with everyone, and tbh Steve doesn't need the stress of you perving AND pretending to be a doctor at the same time :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> No, because if I call you the Doctor, you will want to play doctor with everyone, and tbh Steve doesn't need the stress of you perving AND pretending to be a doctor at the same time :lol2:


Damn it 

How did you know? :whip:


----------



## Charleyfarl

Hellooooo


----------



## geckodelta

Charleyfarl said:


> Hellooooo


Hey :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

My aunty is mental :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> My aunty is mental :lol2:


so are you


----------



## Dee_Williams

evening all.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Hi dee !


----------



## Dee_Williams

hey tom. 

how you doing mr??


----------



## JustJack

Hello.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Dee_Williams said:


> hey tom.
> 
> how you doing mr??


i'm great thanks. yourself ??

hi jack


----------



## Dee_Williams

aye not bad at all ta. keeping busy and stuff. 

hi jack.


----------



## JustJack

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm great thanks. yourself ??
> 
> hi jack


Hi Tom


----------



## geckodelta

Im not mental 

Dee! how are you? :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

callum-
Albino radiated rat snake handling - YouTube

geiger
youtube all warped it though :L


----------



## Dee_Williams

I'm grand callum. :flrt:
how's yourself???


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> callum-
> Albino radiated rat snake handling - YouTube
> 
> geiger
> youtube all warped it though :L


Must have been the pattern or something.. that video is what I imagine being high looks like :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> I'm grand callum. :flrt:
> how's yourself???


Im good thanks  you been up to much?? :2thumb:


----------



## MaskFac3

With 10 days till bts and my sister now buyin a spider XD I need help decidin what to get any suggestions


----------



## geckodelta

MaskFac3 said:


> With 10 days till bts and my sister now buyin a spider XD I need help decidin what to get any suggestions


GBB :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

callum, are you going to the bts?


----------



## Dee_Williams

Just the usual boring farm work really. :blush:
I lead a dull life sadly. :lol:

Yourself??


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> callum, are you going to the bts?


Same as before :lol2:


Dee_Williams said:


> Just the usual boring farm work really. :blush:
> I lead a dull life sadly. :lol:
> 
> Yourself??


N'awww :whistling2:

Nothing really :lol2:


----------



## MaskFac3

geckodelta said:


> GBB :whistling2:


Good idea \^_^/


----------



## geckodelta

MaskFac3 said:


> Good idea \^_^/


Gotta love GBB's :lol2:


----------



## Dr3d

geckodelta said:


> Gotta love GBB's :lol2:


why have you got to love one of them green blue orange bummed things..... Does it love you back NO!! it will bite you in the bum


----------



## ojo

Sup G?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Howdy all.


----------



## geckodelta

Dr3d said:


> why have you got to love one of them green blue orange bummed things..... Does it love you back NO!! it will bite you in the bum


They are cute :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Making the cross bow this weekend!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Making the cross bow this weekend!


Don't kill your self!


----------



## ojo

Lord Vetinari said:


> Don't kill your self!


Did you also read that as "making the cross bow this weekend, and going to A&E as well"


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Don't kill your self!





ojo said:


> Did you also read that as "making the cross bow this weekend, and going to A&E as well"


 
I will try not to, and if I do impale myself you will get pictures before A&e


----------



## Dr3d




----------



## ojo

Shouldnt you have at least brushed your hair before uploading a new pic Dr3d?


----------



## **louise**

Dr3d said:


> image


:flrt:


----------



## Moonstone

Dr3d said:


> image


Ha!! What a poser!! :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Moonstone said:


> Ha!! What a poser!! :lol2:


He's adorable!


----------



## Dr3d

ojo said:


> Shouldnt you have at least brushed your hair before uploading a new pic Dr3d?


----------



## AilsaM

Dr3d said:


> image


Such a cutie :flrt:


----------



## Moonstone

**louise** said:


> He's adorable!


He's uber adorable...love him to bits....but he's still a poser! :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

Moonstone said:


> He's uber adorable...love him to bits....but he's still a poser! :lol2:


he's a stunning black lab, of course he's a poser :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Moonstone said:


> He's uber adorable...love him to bits....but he's still a poser! :lol2:


He's allowed to be, it's what you do when you're gorgeous!


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> He's allowed to be, it's what you do when you're gorgeous!


But I haven't seen you upload a pic in ages.. :whistling2:


Smoooothhhh...


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> But I haven't seen you upload a pic in ages.. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Smoooothhhh...


Neither have I :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## ojo

About as smooth as an acne riddled teenagers face Callum...


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> But I haven't seen you upload a pic in ages.. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Smoooothhhh...





Biggys said:


> Neither have I :whistling2: :lol2:


adlock:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> About as smooth as an acne riddled teenagers face Callum...


I never got acne :L


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> adlock:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I don't even know what that is supposed to mean :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> adlock:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Why will I get it locked 

I'm not that ugly am I? :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> I don't even know what that is supposed to mean :lol2:


It means shhhhhhhh :lol2:



Biggys said:


> Why will I get it locked
> 
> I'm not that ugly am I? :lol2:


:whip: silly boy!


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> It means shhhhhhhh :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> :whip: silly boy!


Fine


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> :whip: silly boy!


I have come to terms with it, I have been practicing my scottish accent, so I can do shrek impressions :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I have come to terms with it, I have been practicing my scottish accent, so I can do shrek impressions :lol2:


Accents are fun :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Accents are fun :whistling2:


I read that as asians :lol2:

Accents are fun actually, I have been indian, polish, scottish, cockney and many others today at work :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> Accents are fun :whistling2:


Where's Callum?

I need some tips with the ladies.

Oh, my bad, just noticed she isn't a relation. I will be fine :lol:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Where's Callum?
> 
> I need some tips with the ladies.
> 
> Oh, my bad, just noticed she isn't a relation. I will be fine :lol:


He will never live that down :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

I have a date with someone who isn't related to me on sunday :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

I'm glad I have no money, as I nearly spent 1147.91 quid on the stuff to get my bike sorted out :blush:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I'm glad I have no money, as I nearly spent 1147.91 quid on the stuff to get my bike sorted out :blush:


Just get a new bike?


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Just get a new bike?


 But I wanna make a custom bike froma a frame up! :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> I have a date with someone who isn't related to me on sunday :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: Animal, vegetable or mineral?


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> :lol2: Animal, vegetable or mineral?


:whip:

I could make a dirty joke about the animal bit.. but I won't :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> :whip:
> 
> I could make a dirty joke about the animal bit.. but I won't :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Good boy :thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> Good boy :thumb:


I know right, Im an angel.

:halo:


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> I know right, Im an angel.
> 
> :halo:


Of course you are.. :yeahright:


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> Of course you are.. :yeahright:


I am :flrt:

Unfortunately :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

How are the beautiful people of reptile forums??


----------



## Colosseum

Yeah just had a huge cheese and onion pasty and a fat slice of home made bakewell tart. The joys of cleaning out little old lady's stables with the Tractor they come bearing home made food and liquid refreshments on tap bless them.


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Yeah just had a huge cheese and onion pasty and a fat slice of home made bakewell tart. The joys of cleaning out little old lady's stables with the Tractor they come bearing home made food and liquid refreshments on tap bless them.


I need to learn how to drive a tractor :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I'd happily work for food :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I need to learn how to drive a tractor :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I'd happily work for food :blush:


Dude!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Dude!


Yes!.


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> I need to learn how to drive a tractor :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I'd happily work for food :blush:


Ha, get on one of the modern ones 

They are automatics and really simple to drive :lol:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Ha, get on one of the modern ones
> 
> They are automatics and really simple to drive :lol:


 :gasp:


Awesome, there is a few farmers kicking round my area, just give them some money and ask form some lessons!


----------



## Colosseum

Biggys said:


> :gasp:
> 
> 
> Awesome, there is a few farmers kicking round my area, just give them some money and ask form some lessons!


You don't need lessons, jump in one and thrash the crap out of it!


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> You don't need lessons, jump in one and thrash the crap out of it!


I don't think a farmer would be my best friend if I crashed his tractor :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Im bored.


----------



## Brandan Smith

Taken on film 4 !!!


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> Taken on film 4 !!!


Such a badass film!


----------



## Brandan Smith

Biggys said:


> Such a badass film!


 Yes bbz


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> Yes bbz


Babes? :shock:

Sorry to inform you but I'm no ones babe :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith

Biggys said:


> Babes? :shock:
> 
> Sorry to inform you but I'm no ones babe :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 sorry hunny x:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Shandy said:


> sorry hunny x:lol2:


 
Hmmm.... *not even going to go along with this* :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Shandy said:


> Taken on film 4 !!!


Followed by my favourite film!


----------



## geckodelta

Tyler im not ignoring you on msn, its just completely failed :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Tyler im not ignoring you on msn, its just completely failed :lol2:


 Ahhh fair enough :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Ahhh fair enough :lol2:


Not good


----------



## spinnin_tom

i made a facebook page :blush:
https://www.facebook.com/SpinninTomsSerpents


----------



## geckodelta

spinnin_tom said:


> i made a facebook page :blush:
> https://www.facebook.com/SpinninTomsSerpents


Liked! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

I came to the pub, I drank at the pub, I left with two glasses from the pub and an ash tray :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I came to the pub, I drank at the pub, I left with two glasses from the pub and an ash tray :lol2:


Went* :whistling2:

and why? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Went* :whistling2:
> 
> *and why?* :lol2:


They weren't bolted down?

:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> They weren't bolted down?
> 
> :lol2:


You thieving :censor:

:flrt:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> You thieving :censor:
> 
> :flrt:


No....I didn't steal them, I simple saved them some washing up :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> No....I didn't steal them, I simple saved them some washing up :whistling2:


This!

is a very good point :hmm:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> This!
> 
> is a very good point :hmm:


I make them often :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I make them often :lol2:


I wouldn't say that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I wouldn't say that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Why not


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Why not


just because :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> just because :whistling2:


But my points are always valid


----------



## Lord Vetinari

afternoon all....


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> afternoon all....


Hello :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

whats happenin then? 

killed yourself with a crossbow yet?


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> whats happenin then?
> 
> killed yourself with a crossbow yet?


Not yet!!!!

I'm waiting on some bits to arrive before I start that :lol2:

Not alot is going on really fella, you?

I'm waiting to get ready for this wedding thingy later :2thumb:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Not yet!!!!
> 
> I'm waiting on some bits to arrive before I start that :lol2:
> 
> Not alot is going on really fella, you?
> 
> I'm waiting to get ready for this wedding thingy later :2thumb:


what bits you waiting for?

Not much really, Im in work atm finishing off a few bits before i dissappear for a week. 

Ah nice... looking foward to it?


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> what bits you waiting for?
> 
> Not much really, Im in work atm finishing off a few bits before i dissappear for a week.
> 
> Ah nice... looking foward to it?


A coach bolt, and a large square repair washer, I left them at work, but we aren't open today :blush:

I also have had to work out a new firing mechanism 

Ahh that should be awesome, bet you can't wait! :2thumb:

Yeah Looking forward to it some what!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> A coach bolt, and a large square repair washer, I left them at work, but we aren't open today :blush:
> 
> I also have had to work out a new firing mechanism
> 
> Ahh that should be awesome, bet you can't wait! :2thumb:
> 
> Yeah Looking forward to it some what!


You stupid boy Pike.... 

Look at old rifle mechanisms... fairly easy to manufacture.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> You stupid boy Pike....
> 
> Look at old rifle mechanisms... fairly easy to manufacture.


oooo I might have to Try that!!

I was thinking something like a peice of wood with a noth so the string sits just on the edge and a pin type hinge to tilt it and release the bow string :hmm:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> oooo I might have to Try that!!
> 
> I was thinking something like a peice of wood with a noth so the string sits just on the edge and a pin type hinge to tilt it and release the bow string :hmm:


How strong are the springs you using?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I came to the pub, I drank at the pub, I left with two glasses from the pub and an ash tray :lol2:


you're allowed to take glasses from pubs.
they have loads

i've got some nandos olive pot things that i use for snakes waterlol


----------



## Lord Vetinari

you want someting like this: 

HowStuffWorks "How Flintlock Guns Work"


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> How strong are the springs you using?


I'm not to sure they are off a 7.5 tonner, so I'm guess bloody strong, I'm thinking I might use steel rope :hmm:



spinnin_tom said:


> you're allowed to take glasses from pubs.
> they have loads
> 
> i've got some nandos olive pot things that i use for snakes waterlol


This!!!

like I said all I was doing is releiveing them of some washing up :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> you want someting like this:
> 
> HowStuffWorks "How Flintlock Guns Work"


 
That might just work :hmm:


----------



## 8and6

Biggys said:


> I'm not to sure they are off a 7.5 tonner, so I'm guess bloody strong, I'm thinking I might use steel rope :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> This!!!
> 
> like I said all I was doing is releiveing them of some washing up :lol2:



many people use air rifle trigger blocks to build diy xbows, perfect for the job, so long as you use one from a springer and not a gasser.
you can pick up the whole block complete with safety for about a tenner, use one from something like an XS19 (a Chinese copy of a Weirauch although i dont remember which W they are the copy of off the top of my head), simple to mount and have been modded the hell out of over the years :2thumb:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I'm not to sure they are off a 7.5 tonner, so I'm guess bloody strong, I'm thinking I might use steel rope :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> This!!!
> 
> like I said all I was doing is releiveing them of some washing up :lol2:


Leaf springs from a Luton!? :gasp:

holy sh:censor:t.

um.... something sturdy I would say. Look at old seige engines....


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> many people use air rifle trigger blocks to build diy xbows, perfect for the job, so long as you use one from a springer and not a gasser.
> you can pick up the whole block complete with safety for about a tenner, use one from something like an XS19 (a Chinese copy of a Weirauch although i dont remember which W they are the copy of off the top of my head), simple to mount and have been modded the hell out of over the years :2thumb:


Ahh thanks steve!!!

I will have to look into that :2thumb:


I like how some people ask questions and get it ripped out of them, but I ask a question about somethign that may potentually kill me, and everyone is willing to help!!!

I love it :lol2:



Lord Vetinari said:


> Leaf springs from a Luton!? :gasp:
> 
> holy sh:censor:t.
> 
> um.... something sturdy I would say. Look at old seige engines....


Yeah :lol2:

the joys of knowing a dude that does lorry repairs :flrt:

what about using a hand crank, with a release button, or won't it release quick enough :hmm:


----------



## 8and6

just remember, although they aren't illegal to own it is illegal to fire them in a built up area or within 50m of a public highway (this includes legally marked footpaths through farmland).

broadhead bolts are also illegal, target points only

and using them on land to which you dont have permission is also illegal.

the penalty normally enforced is 2-10, an indictment offence, which will bugger you up for travel to many countries for life.

plus DIY xbows have a reputation of being finger removers :2thumb:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Ahh thanks steve!!!
> 
> I will have to look into that :2thumb:
> 
> 
> I like how some people ask questions and get it ripped out of them, but I ask a question about somethign that may potentually kill me, and everyone is willing to help!!!
> 
> I love it :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah :lol2:
> 
> the joys of knowing a dude that does lorry repairs :flrt:
> 
> what about using a hand crank, with a release button, or won't it release quick enough :hmm:


depends on the quality of spring and bearings. 

I think you want something ratchet based as a trigger. Look at jury rigging cargo straps or something..


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> just remember, although they aren't illegal to own it is illegal to fire them in a built up area or within 50m of a public highway (this includes legally marked footpaths through farmland).
> 
> broadhead bolts are also illegal, target points only
> 
> and using them on land to which you dont have permission is also illegal.
> 
> the penalty normally enforced is 2-10, an indictment offence, which will bugger you up for travel to many countries for life.
> 
> plus DIY xbows have a reputation of being finger removers :2thumb:


I have sourced land that I can shoot in, same place my dad used to do vermin control on!!!

I'm thinking I might have to use something a little bigger than target points :lol2:

I was thinking something like a M14 piece of stud, sharpend and modded :lol2:

I reckon I could pull off the missing finger look :whistling2:

Joking aside, i understand what you mean mate, it's not gunna be a "toy" it could easily kill me or someone else :shock:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I have sourced land that I can shoot in, same place my dad used to do vermin control on!!!
> 
> I'm thinking I might have to use something a little bigger than target points :lol2:
> 
> I was thinking something like a M14 piece of stud, sharpend and modded :lol2:
> 
> I reckon I could pull off the missing finger look :whistling2:
> 
> Joking aside, i understand what you mean mate, it's not gunna be a "toy" it could easily kill me or someone else :shock:


 
I would look closer at bolt design.... last thing you want is for it to be flung off sideways...

http://www.ehow.com/how_5072506_make-trigger-crossbow.html


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> depends on the quality of spring and bearings.
> 
> I think you want something ratchet based as a trigger. Look at jury rigging cargo straps or something..


 did think a ratchet strap as you said :hmm:

How would I use it? :blush:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> did think a ratchet strap as you said :hmm:
> 
> How would I use it? :blush:


How big is this thing?


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> I would look closer at bolt design.... last thing you want is for it to be flung off sideways...
> 
> How to Make a Trigger for a Crossbow | eHow.com


I never thought of that :shock:

I think I might have to look into this a little bit more, instead of making a bolted together death trap :lol2:


ooooo I had a nasty though, what if the steel rope snaps under pressure and slaps me in the chops :gasp:

that would cut me right open :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> How big is this thing?


Giggity....

Erm probably 4 foot long, with a 6 foot bow arm :no1:


----------



## 8and6

one other thing...i'd be wary about using a leaf spring after replacing 100s over the years i spent as an HGV mechanic...they tend to shatter like glass sending shards of steel splinters in all directions when put under too much stress (ask my mate Pete Winduss who had to have a piece 3 inch long, 1 inch wide and less than 1mm thick from his forearm after a slight incident with one from a Volvo FL4)

more leaves = less chance of the whole thing exploding but multileaf springs are heavy, very heavy


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> *one other thing...i'd be wary about using a leaf spring after replacing 100s over the years i spent as an HGV mechanic...they tend to shatter like glass sending shards of steel splinters in all directions when put under too much stress (ask my mate Pete Winduss who had to have a piece 3 inch long, 1 inch wide and less than 1mm thick from his forearm after a slight incident with one from a Volvo FL4)*
> 
> more leaves = less chance of the whole thing exploding but multileaf springs are heavy, very heavy


Crap! :gasp:

right, I have a new plan, make a little cross bow first, then move on to something bigger, when I get a multi leaf :no1:

As weight wont matter on the big one, as it will be mounted on a frame!


----------



## Colosseum

Just come back from Tesco with my cream horns


----------



## Biggys

Colosseum said:


> Just come back from Tesco with my cream horns


I haven't had any of those for years! :gasp:


----------



## MaskFac3

Hey to all u guys who have been to bts previously what's it like parking and foodwise


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> I haven't had any of those for years! :gasp:


back in the day?



MaskFac3 said:


> Hey to all u guys who have been to bts previously what's it like parking and foodwise


lots of on the road parking.
i brought lunch, but there was a burger van


----------



## Biggys

MaskFac3 said:


> Hey to all u guys who have been to bts previously what's it like parking and foodwise


Bring our own food, all the shows I have been two rape the :censor: oput of food costs, last year I brought all my fishing stuff in the van and was making cups of tea and bacon sarnies as we waited to get in :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> back in the day?


that could be said, last time I had one was when I was in primary school :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Why not make your own springer rifle?


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Why not make your own springer rifle?


I dunno just seems to complicated :blush:


----------



## 8and6

Lord Vetinari said:


> Why not make your own springer rifle?


its actually easier to buy a cheap one and mod it....much easier

this is an old pic of one halfway through modding i did last year...i'll see if i can find the last pic.
It started off life as a QB78
barrel is a carbined Walther (16") .25
breech and bolt scratch built and machined by a friend (to go .25 and HPA)
stock a Webley TH modded to fit the action (you can see the hole at the back which i did fill later.
silencer a copy of a Weirauch handmade by myself (yes it did work and was needed...without it it was louder than his 22 rimfire! with it it was quieter than a mousefart!)
runnin on HPA and in the hands of my mate (he has FAC) it was running 34lb/ft which was dialled back for day to day use 
in that pic it was just before the bulk fill tube was fitted (made by another friend)


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> its actually easier to buy a cheap one and mod it....much easier
> 
> this is an old pic of one halfway through modding i did last year...i'll see if i can find the last pic.
> It started off life as a QB78
> barrel is a carbined Walther (16") .25
> breech and bolt scratch built and machined by a friend (to go .25 and HPA)
> stock a Webley TH modded to fit the action (you can see the hole at the back which i did fill later.
> silencer a copy of a Weirauch handmade by myself (yes it did work and was needed...without it it was louder than his 22 rimfire! with it it was quieter than a mousefart!)
> runnin on HPA and in the hands of my mate (he has FAC) it was running 34lb/ft which was dialled back for day to day use
> in that pic it was just before the bulk fill tube was fitted (made by another friend)
> 
> 
> image


 
I. Need. That!

:mf_dribble:


----------



## 8and6

Biggys said:


> I. Need. That!
> 
> :mf_dribble:


when i sold it finished without the silencer and other bits, redialled to FAC for the new owner


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> when i sold it finished without the silencer and other bits, redialled to FAC for the new owner
> 
> image


at gun is just too sexy for it's own good :lol2:


----------



## 8and6

this is the one i'm working on at the moment...running it like this with the stock synthetic stock till i finish carving the thumbhole from scratch.


this will now run either CO2 or HPA, had to dial it down ALOT to be legal
full PCP pressure on air bulk fill (about 300 shots per fill), the whole mag pellet on pellet at 100 yards when dialled in on a calm day


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> this is the one i'm working on at the moment...running it like this with the stock synthetic stock till i finish carving the thumbhole from scratch.
> 
> 
> this will now run either CO2 or HPA, had to dial it down ALOT to be legal
> full PCP pressure on air bulk fill (about 300 shots per fill), the whole mag pellet on pellet at 100 yards when dialled in on a calm day
> 
> image


I reckon that would kill a chav, easy


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> this is the one i'm working on at the moment...running it like this with the stock synthetic stock till i finish carving the thumbhole from scratch.
> 
> 
> this will now run either CO2 or HPA, had to dial it down ALOT to be legal
> full PCP pressure on air bulk fill (about 300 shots per fill), the whole mag pellet on pellet at 100 yards when dialled in on a calm day
> 
> image


So you make these then? :gasp:

insane respect if you do :notworthy:


----------



## 8and6

i used to do lots of the QB78, clean them, tune them to any spec, customise them to be as powerful and accurate as anything nearly 10 times the price.

just moved onto the Umarex as they are German and beautiful to fire, fantastic action (not surprising as they are Walther through and through)...but there are no stocks that 'nearly' fit, not even the S10 so i have just finished routing the action slot, boring the hole for the bottle and now starting to shape it

the HW100 guys down at the range bug me every time to give this girl a whirl! LOL


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> *i used to do lots of the QB78, clean them, tune them to any spec, customise them to be as powerful and accurate as anything nearly 10 times the price.*
> 
> just moved onto the Umarex as they are German and beautiful to fire, fantastic action (not surprising as they are Walther through and through)...but there are no stocks that 'nearly' fit, not even the S10 so i have just finished routing the action slot, boring the hole for the bottle and now starting to shape it
> 
> the HW100 guys down at the range bug me every time to give this girl a whirl! LOL


that is :censor:ing awesome!!!!

I'd love to learn how to do that :2thumb:


----------



## 8and6

these are the numbers from the last QB78 i did when i ran the chrono 










i'm up there with similar numbers with the Umarex if i let it run free 

but obviously they are detuned to stay within the law


----------



## 8and6

same rifle, 2p pieces at a measured 50m


----------



## **louise**

Boys and their toys!!


----------



## 8and6

**louise** said:


> Boys and their toys!!


:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

**louise** said:


> Boys and their awesome toys!!


Fixed.


----------



## **louise**

[email protected] said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


I have to admit it, I'm impressed! :notworthy:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Boys and their toys!!


I could say something about girls and their toys, but steve will tell me off :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Right I'm off to the party now, in my suit I might add 8)


Chat later!!!


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> Boys and their toys!!


At least we don't go doing what girls do with their toys! :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I could say something about girls and their toys, but steve will tell me off :lol2:


Oh :lol2:


----------



## 8and6

geckodelta said:


> At least we don't go doing what girls do with their toys! :whistling2:


shut iiiiiit or you make me angry.....and you wont like me when i'm angry!


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> shut iiiiiit or you make me angry.....and you wont like me when i'm angry!
> 
> 
> image


I can't see the picture! :lol2:

But I will stop :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dr3d

I think I will go hang myself in the woods if I have to deal with Britains got talent much longer!!!!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Dr3d said:


> I think I will go hang myself in the woods if I have to deal with Britains got talent much longer!!!!


You could just not watch it?


----------



## Dr3d

Lord Vetinari said:


> You could just not watch it?


Im not watching it. i'm typing to you, however the load of **** is in my ears I cant escape it!!! unless I go out and going out is'nt happening but a boot to the screen may happen yet


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Dr3d said:


> Im not watching it. i'm typing to you, however the load of **** is in my ears I cant escape it!!! unless I go out and going out is'nt happening but a boot to the screen may happen yet


Ah I take it you're not in control of the remote currently. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Dr3d said:


> Im not watching it. i'm typing to you, however the load of **** is in my ears I cant escape it!!! unless I go out and going out is'nt happening but a boot to the screen may happen yet












:whistling2:


----------



## MaskFac3

Emailed TSS \^_^/ now ze waiting game beegeenz


----------



## Biggys

I won 2.5K on poker tonight, then lost it all on black jack


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> I won 2.5K on poker tonight, then lost it all on black jack


Haha, real money?


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Haha, real money?


Nah free play, we got given 200 quid in fake money and played with that, I won killing poker, but got 3-4 kak hands, so switched to black jack and lost the lot :lol2:


was a brilliant night all together though!!! :lol2:

I won ten quid in real money though, basically first to down a whole pint put the empty glass on their hand and spin around once one, fiver for the winner, first one the dude got about 2" down his pint by the time I had finished and the second one was pretty close in all honesty!


----------



## Biggys

Boss slams employee - YouTube


My boss making an epic noise and winning an arm wrestle :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> Nah free play, we got given 200 quid in fake money and played with that, I won killing poker, but got 3-4 * hands, so switched to black jack and lost the lot :lol2:
> 
> 
> was a brilliant night all together though!!! :lol2:
> 
> I won ten quid in real money though, basically first to down a whole pint put the empty glass on their hand and spin around once one, fiver for the winner, first one the dude got about 2" down his pint by the time I had finished and the second one was pretty close in all honesty!


Ah well, at least it wasn't real money :lol2:

Think you would be doing more than just making a sad face


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Ah well, at least it wasn't real money :lol2:
> 
> Think you would be doing more than just making a sad face


there was a few busses :lol2:

I would have been under one :whistling2:



Oderus said:


> I just love chimps.. That is all.
> Chimp Rapes a Frog - YouTube


:gasp::lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Oderus said:


> I just love chimps.. That is all.
> removed[/url




that made me chuckle



hedwigdan said:


> What exactly were you searching for...:gasp:


i don't think we want to know


----------



## Biggys

I'm up, and lacking a hangover 8)


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I'm up, and lacking a hangover 8)


Poor effort.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Poor effort.


Nah :lol2:

I just ate a tonne of food and had loads of water before I went to bed :lol2:


----------



## 8and6

Biggys said:


> there was a few busses :lol2:
> 
> I would have been under one :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> :gasp::lol2:





spinnin_tom said:


> that made me chuckle
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think we want to know



i would have thought you would have been more bothered about keeping your thread open and reported it


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Futurama series one FTW


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> i would have thought you would have been more bothered about keeping your thread open and reported it


not really. it's not swearing or offensive


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> not really. it's not swearing or offensive



posting links to videos of monkeys masturbating with dead frogs (or live for that matter) is not appropriate no matter what.....end of story.

If you wish to take this further and argue the point we can...but you WILL lose....and in the process you will get this thread closed which i guess will make you even less popular.

Thank you


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> not really. it's not swearing or offensive


Dude.....a monkey, face raped a frog..... how is that even right?


......wrong on so many levels :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> posting links to videos of monkeys masturbating with dead frogs (or live for that matter) is not appropriate no matter what.....end of story.
> 
> If you wish to take this further and argue the point we can...but you WILL lose....and in the process you will get this thread closed which i guess will make you even less popular.
> 
> Thank you


i don't see why you're moaning at me thoug. you brout it up


----------



## 8and6

Tom has left the building for a temporary holiday.

while we are on, please take a moment to refresh yourselves on the rules and guidelines and what is or isnt appropriate

thank you

Reptile Forums - FAQ: RFUK Specific FAQ


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> *Tom has left the building for a temporary holiday.*
> 
> while we are on, please take a moment to refresh yourselves on the rules and guidelines and what is or isnt appropriate
> 
> thank you
> 
> Reptile Forums - FAQ: RFUK Specific FAQ


any chance of making it more perminant? *slides fiver into pocket* :whistling2:


----------



## 8and6

nothing to do with me, the system does that on the amount of points he has totted up.
if he decides to return when his holiday comes to an end and continues the same behaviour he will bring it upon himself


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> any chance of making it more perminant? *slides fiver into pocket* :whistling2:


:lol2:

Poor, poor Tom :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> nothing to do with me, the system does that on the amount of points he has totted up.
> if he decides to return when his holiday comes to an end and continues the same behaviour he will bring it upon himself


I'm ony playing :Na_Na_Na_Na:

or am I.....name your price :whistling2:


**louise** said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Poor, poor Tom :whistling2:


We all know you love him to much to see him go :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> We all know you love him to much to see him go :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm deeply disturbed by the whole situation. 

NOT!!!:whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Hello


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> I'm deeply disturbed by the whole situation.
> 
> *I THINK HE'S HOT!!!*:whistling2:


 
Woah.....lou, that is a little forward about young mr. Odell :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Woah.....lou, that is a little forward about young mr. Odell :lol2:


:gasp: Bad Tyler.. :whip:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> :gasp: Bad Tyler.. :whip:


Not really, I'm a bloody angel :halo:


----------



## 8and6

dunt make me angry....


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> dunt make me angry....
> 
> image


I haven't, and if I have it wasn't intentional :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Jeez you guys can't be trusted. I turn my back for a second and look what happens....


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Jeez you guys can't be trusted. I turn my back for a second and look what happens....


Yep, tom got banned

lou misses tom

steve turned green and punched a wall

and I'm still well odd

:lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> lou misses tom


:devil:


----------



## 8and6

no one misses Tom more than our Tyler coz he luuuuuurves him so much!:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> :devil:


Mwuaahahahahaah :jump:


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> no one misses Tom more than our Tyler coz he luuuuuurves him so much!:lol2:


 Ahahahahaha :lol2:

Tom is not worthy of my heart Hmph!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Toms banned every other week isn't he? Not really news.:lol2:

I'm bored.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Toms banned every other week isn't he? Not really news.:lol2:
> 
> I'm bored.


because he can't shut his mouth :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> because he can't shut his mouth :lol2:


He will learn.


He will learn....


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> He will learn.
> 
> 
> He will learn....


He wont, at all :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> He wont, at all :lol2:


All depends on how hard he can be beaten before he looses consciousness.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> All depends on how hard he can be beaten before he looses consciousness.


phone books....:lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> phone books....:lol2:


You've done this before. :hmm:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> You've done this before. :hmm:


no...:whistling2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> no...:whistling2:


Your a bad liar! 

I fly to the US in less then 48 hours.:2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> *Your a bad liar!*
> 
> I fly to the US in less then 48 hours.:2thumb:


That isn't such a bad thing :lol2:

You looking forward to it?


----------



## **louise**

I ate too much pizza!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> That isn't such a bad thing :lol2:
> 
> You looking forward to it?


You're. Even.

Oh hells yeah! I get to see my girlfriend! :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> You're. Even.
> 
> Oh hells yeah! I get to see my girlfriend! :2thumb:


Awww awesome!!!, sounds good fella!!!

what you planning on doing out there?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I won 2.5K on poker tonight, then lost it all on black jack


what? :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Awww awesome!!!, sounds good fella!!!
> 
> what you planning on doing out there?


Loads! My best mate is getting married, so there is a load of wedding stuff to sort. (mainly because my mate is useless and left loads of stuff to the last min)

Then other day trips around Boston, to the beach etc.

Cannot wait.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> what? :lol2:


I explain a few commnts after that one :lol2:



Lord Vetinari said:


> Loads! My best mate is getting married, so there is a load of wedding stuff to sort. (mainly because my mate is useless and left loads of stuff to the last min)
> 
> Then other day trips around Boston, to the beach etc.
> 
> Cannot wait.


Mate that sounds awesome!!!!


Fancy taking me in your suitcase? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> I explain a few commnts after that one :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate that sounds awesome!!!!
> 
> 
> Fancy taking me in your suitcase? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


No, not really. 

I will post pics though. 

Plus I kinda have a ring of my own... :blush:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> No, not really.
> 
> I will post pics though.
> 
> Plus I kinda have a ring of my own... :blush:


Woah....I only asked to go in the suitcase, not an invite to do anything involving anyones "ring" :whistling2:


Joking aside, are you proposing dude?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Woah....I only asked to go in the suitcase, not an invite to do anything involving anyones "ring" :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Joking aside, are you proposing dude?


That's the plan! :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> No, not really.
> 
> I will post pics though.
> 
> Plus I kinda have a ring of my own... :blush:


N'awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!
:flrt:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> That's the plan! :blush:


Awww congratz fella!!!!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> N'awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!
> :flrt:


It's not for you though.  :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> It's not for you though.  :lol2:


:lol2: I know  its time for me to accept you've moved on.
wait what?

Congrats!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Awww congratz fella!!!!


Cheers!


----------



## Biggys

any plans on how you are gunna propose?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> any plans on how you are gunna propose?


Yes.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yes.


Spill! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Spill! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


No


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> No


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> image


I want beans on toast now... 

And.


I'm still not saying.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> I want beans on toast now...
> 
> And.
> 
> 
> I'm still not saying.


How about if I come make you beans on toast? :lol2:


Nah if you don't wanna say its fine, I'm just messing! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> How about if I come make you beans on toast? :lol2:
> 
> 
> Nah if you don't wanna say its fine, I'm just messing! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


That could sway me... 

Haha. I don't mind, you can keep asking, I'm not saying though. 


I will give all the details on my return, don't worry.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> That could sway me...
> 
> Haha. I don't mind, you can keep asking, I'm not saying though.
> 
> 
> I will give all the details on my return, don't worry.


I will come make you beans on toast if you let me see your hognose :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I hope you have fun on your trip!


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> That could sway me...
> 
> Haha. I don't mind, you can keep asking, I'm not saying though.
> 
> 
> I will give all the details on my return, don't worry.


Just as long as you don't put the ring on any appendage below the waist, in a ditch attempt to be funny/romatic.....last thing you want is the Jaws of life near the Jewels.... :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> I will come make you beans on toast if you let me see your hognose :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I hope you have fun on your trip!


Which one. 



Biggys said:


> Just as long as you don't put the ring on any appendage below the waist, in a ditch attempt to be funny/romatic.....last thing you want is the Jaws of life near the Jewels.... :lol2:


BAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHA! 

That's great! But no. That's not my plan.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Which one.
> 
> 
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHA!
> 
> That's great! But no. That's not my plan.


I don't know how to spell it! :lol2:

the Malagasay one or whatever it called! the nice one :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHA!
> 
> That's great! But no. That's not my plan.


Good, because that idea will only ever fail :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I don't know how to spell it! :lol2:
> 
> the Malagasay one or whatever it called! the nice one :whistling2:


Why not just copy it out of his sig.... :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Good, because that idea will only ever fail :lol2:


No.

Thats how I'm going to propose.


----------



## **louise**

Lord Vetinari said:


> That could sway me...
> 
> Haha. I don't mind, you can keep asking, I'm not saying though.
> 
> 
> I will give all the details on my return, don't worry.


Awwwww! Good luck, hope all goes well :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Why not just copy it out of his sig.... :lol2:


Im not intelligent enough for that :blush:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> No.
> 
> Thats how I'm going to propose.


*facepalm* :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> I don't know how to spell it! :lol2:
> 
> the Malagasay one or whatever it called! the nice one :whistling2:


They're both nice. :bash:

But yeah sure.... I will be taking pics soon. He's a year old soon :flrt:



Biggys said:


> Good, because that idea will only ever fail :lol2:


I also have slightly more class then that.


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> Awwwww! Good luck, hope all goes well :2thumb:


I love your sig :flrt:

Marry me?

*unzips*

:whistling2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Why not just copy it out of his sig.... :lol2:


Coz that's not the Malagasy ....



**louise** said:


> Awwwww! Good luck, hope all goes well :2thumb:


Thanks!


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> I love your sig :flrt:
> 
> Marry me?
> 
> *unzips*
> 
> :whistling2:




*gets out very sharp scissors*


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> *facepalm* :lol2:


Is it bad that I can imagine it being kind of romantic? 


Lord Vetinari said:


> They're both nice. :bash:
> 
> But yeah sure.... I will be taking pics soon. He's a year old soon :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have slightly more class then that.


They are both nice! but I prefer that one :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> I also have slightly more class then that.


Ahahaah good :lol2:

I would be quite worried tbh if you did try that :gasp:



geckodelta said:


> I love your sig :flrt:
> 
> Marry me?
> 
> *unzips*
> 
> 
> *gives lou a massive dissapointment*
> 
> :whistling2:


Fixed :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> *gets out very sharp scissors*


:mf_dribble:



:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Ahahaah good :lol2:
> 
> I would be quite worried tbh if you did try that :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed :lol2:


Massive? why thank you 8)


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Fixed :lol2:





geckodelta said:


> :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


Can Lou not come into this thread without being harassed by over excited hormonal teenage boys?? :whip:


----------



## 8and6

geckodelta said:


> I love your sig :flrt:
> 
> Marry me?
> 
> *unzips*
> 
> :whistling2:


the only thing you could unzip is your anorak ... if your mum takes off your woolly mittens first.

i suggest you cool it


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> Can Lou not come into this thread without being harassed by over excited hormonal teenage boys?? :whip:


I will stop now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Can Lou not come into this thread without being harassed by over excited hormonal teenage boys?? :whip:


Oi!

I'm not harrassing anyone :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> the only thing you could unzip is your anorak ... if your mum takes off your woolly mittens first.
> 
> i suggest you cool it


I am cooling it! : victory:

I forget what an anorak is, is that like a rain coat? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## **louise**

[email protected] said:


> the only thing you could unzip is your anorak ... if your mum takes off your woolly mittens first.
> 
> i suggest you cool it


wned8:


----------



## 8and6

if one more lass gets harassed by childish innuendo in this thread Tom wont be the only one walking...seriously i am not happy


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Oi!
> 
> I'm not harrassing anyone :gasp:


I forget you're a teenager :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> I forget you're a teenager :lol2:


Yes, I am!!! :lol2:

so you tar us all with the same brush


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Yes, I am!!! :lol2:
> 
> so you tar us all with the same brush


Meh, you'll get over it.

Sooooo, has everyone had a good weekend?


----------



## 8and6

Biggys said:


> Yes, I am!!! :lol2:
> 
> so you tar us all with the same brush


lay down with dogs...get up with the same fleas


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Meh, you'll get over it.
> 
> Sooooo, has everyone had a good weekend?


Yeah it has been good, haven't been out for a laugh in a while, so was nice to actually have soemthign to smile about :lol2:

You?


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Yeah it has been good, haven't been out for a laugh in a while, so was nice to actually have soemthign to smile about :lol2:
> 
> You?


Sounds good 

Yeah been very nice thanks. Smiling is good


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> lay down with dogs...get up with the same fleas


I'm not laying down with callum at all, nor do i intend to :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Sounds good
> 
> Yeah been very nice thanks. Smiling is good


It was good, we all had a right crack, need another excuse for a party now :lol2:

It is when you have reason yes : victory:


----------



## **louise**

We killed the thread!


----------



## 8and6




----------



## Lord Vetinari

[email protected] said:


> image


What did I miss?

Other then the letching?


----------



## 8and6

Lord Vetinari said:


> What did I miss?


the Tweenies trying to turn this place into 18+ :lol2:


----------



## **louise**




----------



## Lord Vetinari

[email protected] said:


> the Tweenies trying to turn this place into 18+ :lol2:


Punch em.

Punch em inna ovaries.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Punch em.
> 
> Punch em inna ovaries.


Did you ever do biology? :hmm:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Did you ever do biology? :hmm:


Testicles that haven't descended could be called ovaries... :no1:

Also the whining had me confused. 8)


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Testicles that haven't descended could be called ovaries... :no1:
> 
> Also the whining had me confused. 8)


Language :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> image


What's up petal? :whistling2:


----------



## 8and6

Biggys said:


> What's up petal? :whistling2:


nowt flower :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

[email protected] said:


> nowt flower :whistling2:


Ahh just seem a little stressed is all bud :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

[email protected] said:


> nowt flower :whistling2:


Steve..










:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Steve..
> 
> image
> 
> :whistling2:


That cat is fugly....


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> That cat is fugly....


Like me! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Like me! :lol2:


 Oh shut up you big whiney S.O.B :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Oh shut up you big whiney S.O.B :Na_Na_Na_Na:


-___-


----------



## Biggys

The springs are here.........LET THE CARNAGE BEGIN :diablo:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> The springs are here.........LET THE CARNAGE BEGIN :diablo:


:hmm:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> The springs are here.........LET THE CARNAGE BEGIN :diablo:


Haha, now you just need to work out designs 

Have you decided what your doing with them yet?


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> :hmm:
> 
> image












^ this :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> Haha, now you just need to work out designs
> 
> Have you decided what your doing with them yet?


I have some nice sized ones to make a nice few knives out of, 

and I have a huge one which I'm really tempted to make a cross bow out of :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> ^ this :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> I have some nice sized ones to make a nice few knives out of,
> 
> and I have a huge one which I'm really tempted to make a cross bow out of :lol2:


Oooh, what kinda knives?

And when they are done, shoot them up for some sheaths


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> :gasp:


It will be AWESOME! *shakes a little* :blush:



snowgoose said:


> Oooh, what kinda knives?
> 
> And when they are done, shoot them up for some sheaths


I'm thinking a nice big bowie, and maybe a couple of nice bush knives, I might have a go at file work too! 

ahh thanks mate!!!! that is awesome!


----------



## geckodelta

Hello!


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> It will be AWESOME! *shakes a little* :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking a nice big bowie, and maybe a couple of nice bush knives, I might have a go at file work too!
> 
> ahh thanks mate!!!! that is awesome!


No problems 

Still owe you one from you birthday, but you never sent any knife up 

But we can take the old pyrography design and stick it on the new one  Would probably look better nice and larger anyway


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> No problems
> 
> Still owe you one from you birthday, but you never sent any knife up
> 
> But we can take the old pyrography design and stick it on the new one  Would probably look better nice and larger anyway


Yeah I keep on forgetting sorry mate :blush:

The crossbow idea on on stand by atm, seeing as I locked it in my vice and hung all my weight off it and it barely moved an inch :lol2:

I'll need a tractor to cock her back :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Yeah I keep on forgetting sorry mate :blush:
> 
> The crossbow idea on on stand by atm, seeing as I locked it in my vice and hung all my weight off it and it barely moved an inch :lol2:
> 
> I'll need a tractor to cock her back :lol2:


I remember telling you that and you disregarding it a week or so ago :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

Haha, some kinda ratchet winch? 

Don't worry about the knife, just send one whenever  The leather is still here


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I remember telling you that and you disregarding it a week or so ago :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Dude, I didn't expect them to be that thick :lol2:

I could make some fists of the metal form though :hmm:



snowgoose said:


> Haha, some kinda ratchet winch?
> 
> Don't worry about the knife, just send one whenever  The leather is still here


I recon it would pull the ratched off the bow :lol2:

ok mate I will do!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Dude, I didn't expect them to be that thick :lol2:
> 
> I could make some fists of the metal form though :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> I recon it would pull the ratched off the bow :lol2:
> 
> ok mate I will do!


I told you so :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I told you so :whistling2:


You annoy me sometimes :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You annoy me sometimes :lol2:


Love you.

:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Love you.
> 
> :whistling2:


I will poke you in the eye one day :devil:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I will poke you in the eye one day :devil:


Because you love me? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Because you love me? :lol2:


No so I can move stuff infront of you and laugh when you trip :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> No so I can move stuff infront of you and laugh when you trip :2thumb:


You want me to call you and tell you off?


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> You want me to call you and tell you off?


I'm eating my dinner. so no :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I'm eating my dinner. so no :lol2:


Thats what I thought :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose

Biggys said:


> I'm eating my dinner. so no :lol2:


So he can when you have finished eating? :lol2:


Callum, he didn't say no


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> So he can when you have finished eating? :lol2:
> 
> 
> Callum, he didn't say no


You don't realise how much were on the phone! :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

snowgoose said:


> So he can when you have finished eating? :lol2:
> 
> 
> Callum, he didn't say no


Thanks.....Jake.

:devil:


----------



## snowgoose

geckodelta said:


> You don't realise how much were on the phone! :lol2:


Set yourself up a premium rate number then :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

snowgoose said:


> Set yourself up a premium rate number then :lol2:


:lol2:

Its usually me who calls him


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Its usually me who calls him


there is a reason for that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> there is a reason for that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You would be sad If I never called you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> You would be sad If I never called you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


If you say so :whistling2:


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> You don't realise how much were on the phone! :lol2:





geckodelta said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Its usually me who calls him





Biggys said:


> there is a reason for that :Na_Na_Na_Na:





geckodelta said:


> You would be sad If I never called you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Bromance blossoms :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Bromance blossoms :flrt:


 *face desk*


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> If you say so :whistling2:


You would and you know it :Na_Na_Na_Na:



**louise** said:


> Bromance blossoms :flrt:


:whistling2:


----------



## **louise**

Did I kill the thread again?


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> Did I kill the thread again?


For as long as I live (or before I'm banned for good) this thread will stay alive, trust me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

I have decided I'm going to run away to Essex for a weekend, I found a froge over there, that specializes in Damascus knives, might pop in


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I have decided I'm going to run away to Essex for a weekend, I found a froge over there, that specializes in Damascus knives, might pop in


I can meet you!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I can meet you!


But I will be kipping in a hotel, and you sir are not joining me... :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> But I will be kipping in a hotel, and you sir are not joining me... :lol2:


Essex isn't far from me :lol2: I don't live there though! ok? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Essex isn't far from me :lol2: I don't live there though! ok? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You do!!! that is why you look like a lost member of the only way is essex :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You do!!! that is why you look like a lost member of the only way is essex :whistling2:


I don't look like someone from towie


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I don't look like someone from towie


You do :lol2:

Or russell kane :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> You do :lol2:
> 
> Or russell kane :Na_Na_Na_Na:


No! don't say that!


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> No! don't say that!













Hey guys, I'm callum, and I wasn't hugged enough as a child!


:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm callum, and I wasn't hugged enough as a child!
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


Looks nothing like me :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys




----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> image


are you saying I look like morgan freeman? :gasp:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> are you saying I look like morgan freeman? :gasp:


No, you aren't no where near cool enough for that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> No, you aren't no where near cool enough for that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you go to bed too early


----------



## Biggys

:gasp::flrt::mf_dribble:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> 
> :gasp::flrt::mf_dribble:


:mf_dribble:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :mf_dribble:


Buy me one please?


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Buy me one please?


No :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Im kind of nearly at 5,000 posts :gasp:


----------



## ojo

Just found out my Brachypelma boehmei is an Aphonopelma biocoloratum  2nd time ive tried to buy a boehmei and second time ive ended up with an Aphono lol


----------



## Biggys

I brought a Leaf blower to put air into my forge.......lets just say it's raining flaming bits of kindling :lol2:

that will be going back tomorrow, and I shall stick to the more sensible hairdryer option :blush:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> I brought a Leaf blower to put air into my forge.......lets just say it's raining flaming bits of kindling :lol2:
> 
> that will be going back tomorrow, and I shall stick to the more sensible hairdryer option :blush:


There's a blacksmiths programme on BBC 4 at nine...


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> There's a blacksmiths programme on BBC 4 at nine...


I missed the beinning 


Oh dude, I decided it's time to treat myself....


Bobbin sander,
Pillar drill,
whetstone grinding wheel
air dremel
bandsaw
and a kit of metal milling bits!!!


All for the measely sum of 515.48 :no1:

I love working for a hardware store, saved myself about 1k


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> I missed the beinning
> 
> 
> Oh dude, I decided it's time to treat myself....
> 
> 
> Bobbin sander,
> Pillar drill,
> whetstone grinding wheel
> air dremel
> bandsaw
> and a kit of metal milling bits!!!
> 
> 
> All for the measely sum of 515.48 :no1:
> 
> I love working for a hardware store, saved myself about 1k


This is what we go to work for mate, to buy shite that other people think is stupid! I'm for a new sword this year and getting my current user sword a new handle in June. I quite fancy a nice doe skin wrap. I have a quality silver plated and antiqued hand guard and F/K set and some solid silver gold plated palm ornaments (menuki). It's going to look nice :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> This is what we go to work for mate, to buy shite that other people think is stupid! I'm for a new sword this year and getting my current user sword a new handle in June. I quite fancy a nice doe skin wrap. I have a quality silver plated and antiqued hand guard and F/K set and some solid silver gold plated palm ornaments (menuki). It's going to look nice :2thumb:


Dude that will look soooo sexy :flrt:


I have a few projects for this little lot, I shall PM a few to you as they aren't meant to public duscussion :lol2:

Going to make a bowie, and nice little user and some big mean thing :lol2:
PM'ed the rest


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Dude that will look soooo sexy :flrt:
> 
> 
> I have a few projects for this little lot, I shall PM a few to you as they aren't meant to public duscussion :lol2:
> 
> Going to make a bowie, and nice little user and some big mean thing :lol2:
> PM'ed the rest


Bowies FTW. I love Bowie knives...!


----------



## kris74

These are an antique set of the menuki, they sit in the wrap under your hands. Mine are reproduced from casts of museum pieces from Fred Lhoman, I've been sitting on them for a while now. I'll get some pictures up when it's done..


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Bowies FTW. I love Bowie knives...!


When I get the cam sorted out I'll show you the damascus Bowie, the stag horn handle split 

So I had someone do a nice hardwood one, it looks cracking :2thumb:



kris74 said:


> These are an antique set of the menuki, they sit in the wrap under your hands. Mine are reproduced from casts of museum pieces from Fred Lhoman, I've been sitting on them for a while now. I'll get some pictures up when it's done..


 
Dude, they are awesome!!! :O

I need a proper katana :hmm:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> When I get the cam sorted out I'll show you the *damascus Bowie*, the stag horn handle split
> 
> So I had someone do a nice hardwood one, it looks cracking :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, they are awesome!!! :O
> 
> I need a proper katana :hmm:


Is that the one I sold you? How did the handle split? Were you going apocalyptic again ye mad man!


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Dude, they are awesome!!! :O
> 
> I need a proper katana :hmm:


I would say everyone needs a katana in their lives. I bought an 8 sword stand last week and it's full! I have 2 katana, 1 wakazashi 3 laminated exotic wood bokken and one very large oak bokken that dwarfs just about everything else and a 4ft jo... Makes me smile every time I look at it!


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Is that the one I sold you? How did the handle split? Were you going apocalyptic again ye mad man!


Yeah that one fella!

Well know I had a wee problem with the handle being loose well I was trying to undo the bolt at the back to fill the gap inside with apoxy so keep it in place, but in doing so snapped the antler :blush:

nope, I love that blade to bits, it is yet to be used other than going abit mad on a pumpkin :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> I would say everyone needs a katana in their lives. I bought an 8 sword stand last week and it's full! I have 2 katana, 1 wakazashi 3 laminated exotic wood bokken and one very large oak bokken that dwarfs just about everything else and a 4ft jo... Makes me smile every time I look at it!


Thing is I want a good one, not a shite market jobby, and they are so hard to source now


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> Thing is I want a good one, not a shite market jobby, and they are so hard to source now


They're easy enough to source if you're willing to accept that customs are gonna spank your hide on import tax. I'd be looking at Bugei if I had a spare grand. A guy called Keith Larman does work for these and does QC as well so there is only a very minute chance a bad one would slip through. Keith Larman is one of the better sword fitters in the US at the minute, he does some really nice work but it's expensive...


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> They're easy enough to source if you're willing to accept that customs are gonna spank your hide on import tax. I'd be looking at Bugei if I had a spare grand. A guy called Keith Larman does work for these and does QC as well so there is only a very minute chance a bad one would slip through. Keith Larman is one of the better sword fitters in the US at the minute, he does some really nice work but it's expensive...


I might have to get saving, or ask santa reallllllly nicely :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> I might have to get saving, or ask santa reallllllly nicely :lol2:


What, like "Dear Mr. Clause, please could you fix it for me to get a geet massive bladed weapon to help me smite thine enemy please and thank you?"

Sounds reasonable that does mate :lol2:


----------



## MrFerretman6

Kris you might like this, one of my favourite bands!

Bug City - YouTube


----------



## kris74

MrFerretman6 said:


> Kris you might like this, one of my favourite bands!
> 
> Bug City - YouTube


Er, I'm not entirely sure what to make of that dude ha


----------



## Biggys

^ roughly what I'm aiming for with the Bowie!


----------



## snowgoose

Imma make myself one of these


----------



## kris74

snowgoose said:


> Imma make myself one of these
> 
> image


Flying targets for the discerning swordsman? Mate you've excelled yourself with this one likes... :2thumb:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> ^ roughly what I'm aiming for with the Bowie!


That's nice mate, I love the contrast of the un-polished steel. Who made that?


----------



## MrFerretman6

kris74 said:


> Er, I'm not entirely sure what to make of that dude ha


 Just a bit bored mate. No love for the Presies?


----------



## snowgoose

No, it's an Eagle Dancer kachina 

Or, maybe Mudhead


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> That's nice mate, I love the contrast of the un-polished steel. Who made that?


Not too sure, i like the contrast too it looks awesome, maybe if I got a light ball pien hammer and done hammer marks all over just lightly it would add texture and contrast, but be light enough to buff out in the polisghing process of the cutting edge :hmm:


----------



## geckodelta

MrFerretman6 said:


> Kris you might like this, one of my favourite bands!
> 
> Bug City - YouTube


This, this amuses me :lol2:


----------



## kris74

MrFerretman6 said:


> Just a bit bored mate. No love for the Presies?


Not sure I've heard of them you know. I thought they sounded a bit to tight for an amateur band but the video threw me. I more in to TOOL and Alice in Chains interspersed with some Goatsnake and oodles of Psy-trance and filthy tech house :mf_dribble:


----------



## kris74

I'm going to bed because I'm very old but will leave you with the news that I have secured a P.miranda at long last, female as well and will be picking her up when I'm in Birmingham getting graded at swords....Double win!


----------



## Biggys

^ this has to be the single most gorgeous dagger I have even seen.​


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> What, like "Dear Mr. Clause, please could you fix it for me to get a geet massive bladed weapon to help me smite thine enemy please and thank you?"
> 
> Sounds reasonable that does mate :lol2:


 When I was about 5, I wanted to be in the army, so badly, that much one christmas I asked for 12 grenades, a machine gun, and a tank, I was an optomistic little shit :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> ^ this has to be the single most gorgeous dagger I have even seen.​


Meh, I prefer this one!










Thunder cats!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Meh, I prefer this one!
> 
> image
> 
> Thunder cats!!! :whistling2:


Never saw that show :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Never saw that show :lol2:


Oh poo. I forget your a wee nipper :blush:

Thunder cats was awesome!

Thunder Cats Intro - YouTube


----------



## Biggys

Right I'm off out to a party, then an after party, and then an after party after party :lol2:

I shall see you when I wake up in about a weeks time :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Right I'm off out to a party, then an after party, and then an after party after party :lol2:
> 
> I shall see you when I wake up in about a weeks time :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Have fun and be good!


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Have fun and be good!


Im always good!!!


although it got raided at half 11 -_-

went to a mates house and carried on the party though!


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> *Im always good!!!*
> 
> 
> although it got raided at half 11 -_-
> 
> went to a mates house and carried on the party though!


:roll:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> :roll:


I am actually! :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I am actually! :gasp:


Sure...


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Sure...


Hmm....you sir have no faith in me. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Hmm....you sir have no faith in me. :lol2:


No, I just know you. 

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> No, I just know you.
> 
> :lol2:


 
Not that well then :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Not that well then :lol2:


I speak to you everyday babes :flrt:


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> I speak to you everyday babes :flrt:


Unfortunatly :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Unfortunatly :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You text me asking me to call you earlier..


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> You text me asking me to call you earlier..


 
Thats true :lol2:

I was bored :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Thats true :lol2:
> 
> I was bored :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You love me.

Admit it.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> You love me.
> 
> Admit it.


 Don't admit what isn't true :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Don't admit what isn't true :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Fair enough :L


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Fair enough :L


I'm still in a party mood, but no parties going on, sad times


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> I'm still in a party mood, but no parties going on, sad times


come down here, I know of some parties..


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> come down here, I know of some parties..


No moneys :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> No moneys :lol2:


Fly..


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> Fly..


 
Might be possible :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> Might be possible :lol2:


good.

Im glad.


----------



## Biggys

geckodelta said:


> good.
> 
> Im glad.


have you got some sand in your vag or something?


cheer up :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> have you got some sand in your vag or something?
> 
> 
> cheer up :lol2:


Im happy :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> have you got some sand in your vag or something?
> 
> 
> cheer up :lol2:


Ha, he said vag...


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Ha, he said vag...


meaning Vantage pooint of course :whistling2:



that made F*** all sence :lol2:


----------



## kris74

Biggys said:


> meaning Vantage pooint of course :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> that made F*** all sence :lol2:


Never a truer word spoken ha

Tool - Ænema [uncut version - hq - fullscreen] - YouTube


----------



## Biggys

kris74 said:


> Never a truer word spoken ha
> 
> Tool - Ænema [uncut version - hq - fullscreen] - YouTube


:lol2:

I will have a listen!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta

Hey guys : victory:


----------



## **louise**

geckodelta said:


> Hey guys : victory:


Get outside in the sunshine!


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> Get outside in the sunshine!


I have been! since friday! been staying at Tylers! :lol2:

Im back now though.. I want to move to the countryside :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

There's green places near London though


----------



## geckodelta

**louise** said:


> There's green places near London though


Yeah, but I've decided villages are really, really fun :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Wotcha people!


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Wotcha people!


Hello! how are you mate?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Hello! how are you mate?


I'm awesome mate! Came back from the States on Thursday.... I'm all engaged and stuff now.... :blush:


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> I'm awesome mate! Came back from the States on Thursday.... I'm all engaged and stuff now.... :blush:


Dude, thats great news! I didn't want to say it outright just incase it didn't go to plan! :lol2:

Im happy for you dude!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Yeah everything went exactly to plan! 

I had a great week.


So.... What have I missed?


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yeah everything went exactly to plan!
> 
> I had a great week.
> 
> 
> So.... What have I missed?


Tyler got banned :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Tyler got banned :lol2:


I saw! How long is he banned for for?


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> I saw! How long is he banned for for?


Im not sure how much we are aloud to discuss, but as far as I know its until tomorrow :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Im not sure how much we are aloud to discuss, but as far as I know its until tomorrow :lol2:


Ah fair enough! 

Ugh, I still feel jet lagged.


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Ah fair enough!
> 
> Ugh, I still feel jet lagged.


Stop moaning, Ive had like 2 hours sleep over the last 3 days.. and thats not even an exaggeration :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

geckodelta said:


> Stop moaning, Ive had like 2 hours sleep over the last 3 days.. and thats not even an exaggeration :lol2:


Meh. It's not bad till you start hallucinating....


----------



## geckodelta

Lord Vetinari said:


> Meh. It's not bad till you start hallucinating....


Don't even start me on hallucinations :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

*casually strolls in and grabs a seat*


Sup?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> *casually strolls in and grabs a seat*
> 
> 
> Sup?


What happened to you then?:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Meh. It's not bad till you start hallucinating....


This ^

It got to about 12pm at work after about 36 hours of bugger all sleep, I saw something thought it was a customer walked over and said hi, it was union jack bunting that fell down :blush:



geckodelta said:


> Don't even start me on hallucinations :lol2:


*wall horse*

:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta

Biggys said:


> This ^
> 
> It got to about 12pm at work after about 36 hours of bugger all sleep, I saw something thought it was a customer walked over and said hi, it was union jack bunting that fell down :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> *wall horse*
> 
> :lol2:


That freaked me out :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith

We've had no off topic'ers for a while!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

'sup everybody ?
i'm back lol.
It seems the mod that obviously had something in for me is no longer a mod, so i shouldn't be getting banned any time soon :lol2:


----------



## JK3ITH °_•

spinnin_tom said:


> 'sup everybody ?
> i'm back lol.
> It seems the mod that obviously had something in for me is no longer a mod, so i shouldn't be getting banned any time soon :lol2:


why did he ban you in the first place?


----------



## Colosseum

spinnin_tom said:


> 'sup everybody ?
> i'm back lol.
> *It seems the mod that obviously had something in for me is no longer a mod, so i shouldn't be getting banned any time soon :lol2:*


*
*


Tom welcome back but saying things like that is not going to help your cause as people obviously no who has left.


----------



## spinnin_tom

JK3ITH °_• said:


> why did he ban you in the first place?



because i'm not well liked :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Colosseum said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Tom welcome back but saying things like that is not going to help your cause as people obviously no who has left.


hello !
okay  :whistling2:


----------



## JK3ITH °_•

...and why was Biggys banned?


----------



## spinnin_tom

JK3ITH °_• said:


> ...and why was Biggys banned?


bad language, i think he told me


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> 'sup everybody ?
> i'm back lol.
> It seems the mod that obviously had something in for me is no longer a mod, so i shouldn't be getting banned any time soon :lol2:


actually out of the 5 pages of infractions you have i only gave you a tiny proportion.

not my fault you couldnt follow the rules...or thought you had some god given right to flout them.

maybe you will grow up this time, though i doubt it....although you threw a paddy and said this forum and all its people sucked and you would never be back....should i screenshot the message you sent me on facebook about it and post it here?


----------



## Oderus

The trick is not to avoid getting infractions at all, but when you do get them, make sure you made them like a boss..


----------



## **louise**

Oh dear. Some people just never learn.


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> actually out of the 5 pages of infractions you have i only gave you a tiny proportion.
> 
> not my fault you couldnt follow the rules...or thought you had some god given right to flout them.
> 
> maybe you will grow up this time, though i doubt it....although you threw a paddy and said this forum and all its people sucked and you would never be back....should i screenshot the message you sent me on facebook about it and post it here?


if you want.
but that's my point exactly.
"maybe i will grow up this time, doubt it though" is why i wouldn't have even started trying to be nice with you.
even if i had said nothing, given a while you would have found something to moan at me for

ah well, you're not a mod any more, so i don't need to talk to you or anything, which is good


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> if you want.
> but that's my point exactly.
> "maybe i will grow up this time, doubt it though" is why i wouldn't have even started trying to be nice with you.
> even if i had said nothing, given a while you would have found something to moan at me for
> 
> ah well, you're not a mod any more, so i don't need to talk to you or anything, which is good



i dont care if you are nice with me or not to be perfectly honest Tom


----------



## spinnin_tom

[email protected] said:


> i dont care if you are nice with me or not to be perfectly honest Tom


which is fine. at least now i don't have to make any effort. at all


----------



## **louise**

I think I shall watch LOTR tonight...


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> which is fine. at least now i don't have to make any effort. at all


when do you ever with anyone? :lol2:

which is exactly why noone wanted to give you a lift to the BTS apparently :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

**louise** said:


> I think I shall watch LOTR tonight...


what's that ?



[email protected] said:


> when do you ever with anyone? :lol2:
> 
> which is exactly why noone wanted to give you a lift to the BTS apparently :lol2:


what, because i don't like you ?


----------



## **louise**

spinnin_tom said:


> what's that ?


Lord of the rings. Might watch 2 towers though, got more Gollum in it.


----------



## 8and6

spinnin_tom said:


> what's that ?
> 
> 
> 
> what, because i don't like you ?


because of your attitude in general

bored with you now, i'm going to sort out spiders for posting tomorrow

if you want the last word please feel free to enter it below :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bluerain

**louise** said:


> Lord of the rings. Might watch 2 towers though, got more Gollum in it.


"We wants it, its our precious it is!"..oh.....actually not watched Mr, Bloom in this for a while..good call ;-))


----------



## spinnin_tom

**louise** said:


> Lord of the rings. Might watch 2 towers though, got more Gollum in it.


eughh. weird films.
i think i've seen a bit of one of them



[email protected] said:


> because of your attitude in general
> 
> bored with you now, i'm going to sort out spiders for posting tomorrow
> 
> if you want the last word please feel free to enter it below :Na_Na_Na_Na:


okay then steve.
have fun..


----------



## spinnin_tom

un OBT









Where my scorpions are appearing









Chilobrachys so. "Burma"









Motorbikes









Radiated ratsnake









Corn eggs









Avic









Sericopelma sp. "Santa catalina"









Ctenus

















Helicopter









Another helicopter

f16









typhoon


















some photos whilst i've been away


----------



## **louise**

bluerain said:


> "We wants it, its our precious it is!"..oh.....actually not watched Mr, Bloom in this for a while..good call ;-))


:lol2: 

Got your pm hun, glad you liked them.


----------



## JK3ITH °_•

spinnin_tom said:


> Ctenus
> image


Is it a naitive?


----------



## snasha_d

Wow I thought this thread died a long time ago


----------



## spinnin_tom

JK3ITH °_• said:


> Is it a naitive?



no, they're from florida


----------



## ojo

Im with you Shelley, i presumed it just died, but apparently not lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

ojo said:


> Im with you Shelley, i presumed it just died, but apparently not lol


i'm a necrophiliac


----------



## Colosseum

ojo said:


> Im with you Shelley, i presumed it just died, but apparently not lol


Its amazing what happens when the kids get unbanned, they should name it Kidzone.


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Im with you Shelley, i presumed it just died, but apparently not lol


I think it died for a reason though......


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> I think it died for a reason though......


was there an argument or something?


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> was there an argument or something?


No just certain people got banned so the thread took a back burner, oh well it's back up and running now let the arguments commence


----------



## spinnin_tom

snasha_d said:


> No just certain people got banned so the thread took a back burner, oh well it's back up and running now let the arguments commence


we're not going to argue

comic genius, or what?


Naah, okay then : victory:


----------



## snasha_d

spinnin_tom said:


> we're not going to argue
> 
> comic genius, or what?
> 
> 
> Naah, okay then : victory:


We shall see


----------



## geckodelta

Cheer up guys..


----------



## ojo

Shut up!


----------



## snasha_d

ojo said:


> Shut up!


Listen to the angry Scottish man


----------



## JK3ITH °_•

Colosseum said:


> Its amazing what happens when the kids get unbanned, they should name it Kidzone.


He's probably older than me...


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Shut up!


ach, ye shut ye face wee man! :whistling2:

luffs you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Colosseum

JK3ITH °_• said:


> He's probably older than me...


Yes but I think your plums have dropped before his.


----------



## ojo

geckodelta said:


> ach, ye shut ye face wee man! :whistling2:
> 
> luffs you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hawl wee yin if yur gawny start tokin lite aht, make sure eh ken whit yer oan aboot furst, if yea no wit a mean lit :whip:


----------



## geckodelta

ojo said:


> Hawl wee yin if yur gawny start tokin lite aht, make sure eh ken whit yer oan aboot furst, if yea no wit a mean lit :whip:


ok, thats too advanced for me :lol2:

what does it say?


----------



## DaveM

geckodelta said:


> ok, thats too advanced for me :lol2:
> 
> what does it say?


Shut and make sure you know what you're talking about before you start saying stuff basically


----------



## JK3ITH °_•

Colosseum said:


> Yes but I think your plums have dropped before his.


loooooooool


----------



## geckodelta

DaveM said:


> Shut and make sure you know what you're talking about before you start saying stuff basically


:lol2:
Im now going to worship you as a God, ok? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
:notworthy:


----------



## DaveM

geckodelta said:


> :lol2:
> Im now going to worship you as a God, ok? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> :notworthy:


My Grand-dad was from North Perthshire so I have no problems with really thick accents/slang  And worship away


----------



## ojo

Heres a question, my A.bicoloratum is currently eating a locust... ive NEVER gave her locust, only roaches. WTF?


----------



## JK3ITH °_•

@DaveM. your gif is epic, watched it at least 6 times now


----------



## geckodelta

DaveM said:


> My Grand-dad was from North Perthshire so I have no problems with really thick accents/slang  And worship away


Fair enough! :lol2:


ojo said:


> Heres a question, my A.bicoloratum is currently eating a locust... ive NEVER gave her locust, only roaches. WTF?


Maybe a very unlucky escape that ventured into the wrong place? :lol2:


----------



## DaveM

JK3ITH °_• said:


> @DaveM. your gif is epic, watched it at least 6 times now


It gets me sometimes :lol2:



ojo said:


> Heres a question, my A.bicoloratum is currently eating a locust... ive NEVER gave her locust, only roaches. WTF?


It clearly was a ninja locust, your spider saved you by ending it's life


----------



## snasha_d

But there will be other ninja locust out for your blood Ian :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

geckodelta said:


> ach, ye shut ye face wee man! :whistling2:
> 
> luffs you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


http://i2.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/002/135/sw50sw8sw578.gif


----------



## kris74

Paddy and Mick are in the job center looking at a job for the Forestry Commission. Paddy says to Mick "would you look at this now, tree fellers wanted. If only Seamus was here we could've applied for this one.."


----------



## MrFerretman6

kris74 said:


> Paddy and Mick are in the job center looking at a job for the Forestry Commission. Paddy says to Mick "would you look at this now, tree fellers wanted. If only Seamus was here we could've applied for this one.."


I had to read it twice before it clicked!


----------



## MrFerretman6

Good news for a change in these sad times, 
The man who fell into an upholstery machine is now fully recovered.


----------



## **louise**

MrFerretman6 said:


> Good news for a change in these sad times,
> The man who fell into an upholstery machine is now fully recovered.


:lol2:


Why did the spider cross the road?

There was no spider. There was no road. the spider is a metaphorical manifestation of your pathological and subconcious fear. Fear of what you may ask? The chicken!


----------



## gambitgareth

that cheered me up thx louise ^_^


----------



## kris74

Anyone like whips and whip cracking?

Check out Adam Winrich, dual whips while playin Oh Suzannah on a harmonica...Fantastic

AdamCWM - YouTube


----------



## MrFerretman6

YEEEEHAAAAA!:whip::whip:

Amazing!


----------



## kris74

Winrich is quality like. I learned to crack from his videos. not done any in a while so I'm a tad rusty but just been whipping out the old snake whip for a shot at a volley and I now remember why snake whips are no good for multi crackin....!

No control and my room is too small for an 8 foot bull whip :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

what do you use the whip for ?


----------



## MrFerretman6

kris74 said:


> Winrich is quality like. I learned to crack from his videos. not done any in a while so I'm a tad rusty but just been whipping out the old snake whip for a shot at a volley and I now remember why snake whips are no good for multi crackin....!
> 
> No control and my room is too small for an 8 foot bull whip :blush:


I understand, I'm banned from practicing with my nun-chucks inside due to smashing lots of light shades/bulbs/pendants!
wned8by the Mrs)


----------



## spinnin_tom

oh, and here's my P.chordatus


----------



## **louise**

MrFerretman6 said:


> I understand, I'm banned from practicing with my nun-chucks inside due to smashing lots of light shades/bulbs/pendants!
> wned8by the Mrs)


I smashed one of our glass light shades with a wii nunchuck :lol2:


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> what do you use the whip for ?


Yer ma!

Nah, whip cracking, making noises, general energy release mate.



MrFerretman6 said:


> I understand, I'm banned from practicing with my nun-chucks inside due to smashing lots of light shades/bulbs/pendants!
> wned8by the Mrs)


Yeah, I've ruined loads of lights and shades and lamps by practicing with whips and sword indoors. Not good.

Once smacked myself in the head practicing O-chiburi and got distracted, dropped my arm and bashed my head with a katana. Didn't realise I was bleeding until I felt an itch on my face and when I pulled my hand away it was covered in claret, looked in the mirror and I had a inch and a half gash and my head was fair bleeding!



**louise** said:


> I smashed one of our glass light shades with a wii nunchuck :lol2:


See above for not doing martial arts indoors


----------



## Colosseum

Release me


----------



## MrFerretman6

What is O-chiburi? I did a quick search but came up with 'large, circular, blood-wiping,shaking'?


----------



## kris74

Colosseum said:


> Release me


ok then mate


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> ok then mate


oh no


----------



## kris74

MrFerretman6 said:


> What is O-chiburi? I did a quick search but came up with 'large, circular, blood-wiping,shaking'?


Aye, that's it. Various ways of doing it.

This guy looks to be a Shinden Ryuha. We do Jikden which is far less flashy, more direct.


----------



## MrFerretman6

Interesting. I watched a couple more videos, there was a guy showing numerous different methods. Looks very calming.


----------



## kris74

MrFerretman6 said:


> Interesting. I watched a couple more videos, there was a guy showing numerous different methods. Looks very calming.


It's far from calming mate. It's frustrating as it's all about aesthetics as much as anything else. A lot of soul searching involved and trying to kill an imaginary opponent is far harder than you would think. distance is a big fail, metsuke is also pretty hard to nail when you just killed someone that isn't there.

We learn a standardised form then once you get your first grade you start on classical koryu. That is much better as you can use more natural footwork and body movements. Seitei is very linear and specific. I love it but my back is preventing me from practicing as much as I need to. Very frustrating but I got through my ikkyu grade on morphine and sheer determination!


----------



## Spiderstock

Good evening


----------



## spinnin_tom

Spiderstock said:


> Good evening


hello.
i don't know you


----------



## Spiderstock

spinnin_tom said:


> hello.
> i don't know you


That's great. You know as much as I want you to know


----------



## **louise**

:lol2: You two had a great convo.


----------



## snasha_d

See that's why the thread keeps dying


----------



## spinnin_tom

Spinne !!


----------



## **louise**

I thought this was off topic :hmm:


----------



## MaskFac3

Any chilli maniacs out there ?


----------



## spinnin_tom

MaskFac3 said:


> Any chilli maniacs out there ? image


apparently that's stronger than police grade pepper spray
it's expensive though


----------



## MaskFac3

spinnin_tom said:


> apparently that's stronger than police grade pepper spray
> it's expensive though


Tis lol I just foun a 20 pound amazon voucher and my mums amazon password and whoops it's being delivered 3-7th July I'm putting it in a curry at school


----------



## Biggys

:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> :whistling2:


why hello


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> why hello


Hello :2thumb:


I have been allowed out to play! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Biggys said:


> Hello :2thumb:
> 
> 
> I have been allowed out to play! :lol2:


that's awfully good
you been up to much on your ban?


----------



## Dr3d

Biggys said:


> :whistling2:


 
were you been


----------



## Biggys

spinnin_tom said:


> that's awfully good
> you been up to much on your ban?


Erm, pub, work, pub, more work, more pub, you get the idea :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Dr3d said:


> were you been


On a month long ban :lol2:


----------



## Dr3d

Biggys said:


> On a month long ban :lol2:


What did you do to earn that one fella ?


----------



## Biggys

Dr3d said:


> What did you do to earn that one fella ?


Erm, swore in a thread about 3 months before the ban :lol2:

slow reaction times these new mods :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

Oh and I forgot to mention, I have some new "face metal" as someone on here called it before :lol2:

I peirced my setpum :flrt:


----------



## snasha_d

My genic died :devil:

But the Albop I thought was dying is now fine


----------



## GRB

Biggys said:


> Erm, swore in a thread about 3 months before the ban :lol2:
> 
> slow reaction times these new mods :whistling2:


Infracted comment posted on 19-05-2012, 11:49 PM.

Yes, so 3 months ago....:whistling2:


----------



## bonibaru

Aha Woops!


----------



## **louise**

Welcome back... again Tyler!

Are you going to be a good boy this time? :hmm:


----------



## kris74

**louise** said:


> Welcome back... again Tyler!
> 
> Are you going to be a good boy this time? :hmm:


Of course he isn't. He's a rebel, with a forge!

I just checked my profile and I have over 1000 likes. Does this make me Mr. popular ha...?


----------



## **louise**

kris74 said:


> Of course he isn't. He's a rebel, with a forge!
> 
> I just checked my profile and I have over 1000 likes. Does this make me Mr. popular ha...?


:lol2:

Not sure... I have 5157 :gasp:


----------



## kris74

**louise** said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Not sure... I have 5157 :gasp:


They're all off AlisaM though, in the last week when you mentioned a scorpion.... :whistling2:


----------



## **louise**

kris74 said:


> They're all off AlisaM though, in the last week when you mentioned a scorpion.... :whistling2:


:rotfl:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I have only just over 1000 likes....


must become more of a post whore!:lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Lord Vetinari said:


> I have only just over 1000 likes....
> 
> 
> must become more of a post whore!:lol2:


Ah but it's not just about the receiving, it's also about the giving.

I have given over 5000 too :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

**louise** said:


> Ah but it's not just about the receiving, it's also about the giving.
> 
> I have given over 5000 too :lol2:


 I clearly need to step my game up....


----------



## spinnin_tom

my adult king got out last night.
i knew exactly where he'd be and after 6 hours of being out, it took a minute to get to him. he was his usual, nice self after, which was goood


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> my adult king got out last night.
> i knew exactly where he'd be and after 6 hours of being out, it took a minute to get to him. he was his usual, nice self after, which was goood


You should probably look at how he is managing to escape ....


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> You should probably look at how he is managing to escape ....


i forgot to shut his viv :blush:
he tends to dangle out a bit when he eats, so i leave it open and get on with the other snakes. finished with them and walked off *sigh*

first bloody time i've done it, so it was lucky it was a 5 and a half foot cali that's easy to see


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> i forgot to shut his viv :blush:
> he tends to dangle out a bit when he eats, so i leave it open and get on with the other snakes. finished with them and walked off *sigh*
> 
> first bloody time i've done it, so it was lucky it was a 5 and a half foot cali that's easy to see


Retard.





:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> Retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


agreed.
i'm a right cock at times


----------



## Colosseum

Porkpies Mmmm


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

spinnin_tom said:


> agreed.
> i'm a right cock


fixed :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> fixed :whistling2:


thanks ever so much :whip:

has anybody had the Guinness hp sauce?


----------



## **louise**

Lord Vetinari said:


> I clearly need to step my game up....


Indeed you do!

You start by liking this post and I shall return the favour.. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

**louise** said:


> Indeed you do!
> 
> You start by liking this post and I shall return the favour.. :whistling2:


oh god
people do this on facebook


----------



## Lord Vetinari

**louise** said:


> Indeed you do!
> 
> You start by liking this post and I shall return the favour.. :whistling2:





spinnin_tom said:


> oh god
> people do this on facebook


No...

And as much as it pains me to say it....

I agree with Tom.


----------



## **louise**

Lord Vetinari said:


> No...
> 
> And as much as it pains me to say it....
> 
> I agree with Tom.


:gasp: Not something I ever thought I'd read!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

**louise** said:


> :gasp: Not something I ever thought I'd read!


It actually physically hurt.

And I think my IQ dropped by half.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Lord Vetinari said:


> It actually physically hurt.
> 
> And I think my IQ dropped by half.


HEY !!
jesus :whip:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

spinnin_tom said:


> HEY !!
> jesus :whip:


 
You rang?


----------



## Colosseum

Is Ailsa in love with Louise or summit keep reading stuff lol


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

Colosseum said:


> Is Ailsa in love with Louise or summit keep reading stuff lol


Lol single white female springs to mind.


----------



## **louise**

Colosseum said:


> Is Ailsa in love with Louise or summit keep reading stuff lol


:gasp: I hope not!


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> Is Ailsa in love with Louise or summit keep reading stuff lol


Would rather poke my eyes out with something, unless I have a twin somewhere don't believe everything you read lol



DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> Lol single white female springs to mind.


Hahaha funny!! :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

AilsaM said:


> Would rather poke my eyes out with something, unless I have a twin somewhere don't believe everything you read lol


Hey now that's a bit harsh. Where's the love gone?

You know you want me... remember the jelly filled paddling pool...


----------



## AilsaM

**louise** said:


> Hey now that's a bit harsh. Where's the love gone?


There was NEVER any love in the first place, trust me! Alas I can't say what I want to as I'd get banned.


----------



## **louise**

AilsaM said:


> There was NEVER any love in the first place, trust me!


You know there was.. you were drunk and you wanted me. It's ok, don't be shy :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

I don't mind carpet munchers


----------



## AilsaM

**louise** said:


> You know there was.. you were drunk and you wanted me. It's ok, don't be shy :whistling2:


Correction my firend, I, along with other people, was talking about naughty things, I may have had a drink but ffs it was banter and chat.


----------



## 8and6

Colosseum said:


> I don't mind carpet munchers


here you go then


----------



## **louise**

AilsaM said:


> Correction my firend, I, along with other people, was talking about naughty things, I may have had a drink but ffs it was banter and chat.


But, but you said I looked pretty in my photo the other day 



[email protected] said:


> here you go then
> 
> .JPG]image


What the hell is that? :lol2:


----------



## MrFerretman6

Entertaining! I must go to bed though.


----------



## Colosseum

[email protected] said:


> here you go then
> 
> .JPG]image


Quality every time Steve


----------



## AilsaM

**louise** said:


> But, but you said I looked pretty in my photo the other day


So I did


----------



## Colosseum

My batteries need recharging very soon


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> My batteries need recharging very soon


Maybe Louise can give you some new batteries, am sure she has plenty :whistling2:


----------



## **louise**

AilsaM said:


> Maybe Louise can give you some new batteries, am sure she has plenty :whistling2:


Why would I have plenty of batteries? 

I have none spare.. mine are all in various gadgets.


----------



## Colosseum

**louise** said:


> Why would I have plenty of batteries?
> 
> I have none spare.. mine are all in various gadgets.


I guess you mean the remote to the TV


----------



## **louise**

Colosseum said:


> I guess you mean the remote to the TV


Yeeeah...


----------



## wilkinss77

AilsaM said:


> Maybe Louise can give you some new batteries, am sure she has plenty :whistling2:





**louise** said:


> Why would I have plenty of batteries?
> 
> I have none spare.. mine are all in various gadgets.


i hate seeing you two fight- personally, i have no problems with either of you.


----------



## **louise**

wilkinss77 said:


> i hate seeing you two fight- personally, i have no problems with either of you.


So don't watch then :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Were not fighting anyway. She's just grouchy this evening. She'll be fine in the morning :whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM

wilkinss77 said:


> i hate seeing you two fight- personally, i have no problems with either of you.


Cheers Wilks I like you too 



**louise** said:


> So don't watch then :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Were not fighting anyway. She's just grouchy this evening. She'll be fine in the morning :whistling2:


Who says I'm grouchy??? I just don't like you, quite simple really but if you want me to be all smiley am sure I can force myself :whistling2:


----------



## **louise**

AilsaM said:


> Who says I'm grouchy??? I just don't like you, quite simple really but if you want me to be all smiley am sure I can force myself :whistling2:


Heartbroken.. utterly and completely heartbroken.

I'm off to cry myself to sleep now.


----------



## AilsaM

**louise** said:


> Heartbroken.. utterly and completely heartbroken.
> 
> I'm off to cry myself to sleep now.


Sure you are love, *not* & don't forget the tissues.


----------



## **louise**

AilsaM said:


> Sure you are love, *not* & don't forget the tissues.


You called me love! I knew you still had feelings for me :flrt:

I don't need tissues now. I'm happy again


----------



## AilsaM

**louise** said:


> You called me love! I knew you still had feelings for me :flrt:
> 
> I don't need tissues now. I'm happy again


Aye aye aye, I call everyone love, honey, sweetheart etc etc, just not on here usually, doesn't mean I like you either, daft bat


----------



## Veyron

*p.m.t :lol2:*


----------



## AilsaM

Veyron said:


> *p.m.t :lol2:*


 
Silence you :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Veyron said:


> *p.m.t :lol2:*


Premature Monkey touching :hmm:


----------



## Veyron

Hate monkeys :devil:


----------



## **louise**

Dirty poo flinging creatures!


----------



## AilsaM

**louise** said:


> Dirty poo flinging creatures!


Attention all monkies, please fling your poo at the above target only *points to Louise*, thank you!


----------



## **louise**

AilsaM said:


> Attention all monkies, please fling your poo at the above target only *points to Louise*, thank you!


Monkies :gasp: What kind of a sick person are you. Why would you ask them to throw poo at me..


----------



## AilsaM

**louise** said:


> Monkies :gasp: What kind of a sick person are you. Why would you ask them to throw poo at me..


 
Hahaha, not those monkies :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

AilsaM said:


> Hahaha, not those monkies :lol2:


:gasp: These monkeys?


----------



## AilsaM

**louise** said:


> :gasp: These monkeys?


Now your just being silly :gasp:


----------



## **louise**

AilsaM said:


> Now your just being silly :gasp:


So it must be these monkeys?


----------



## wilkinss77

now, now children...:whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM

**louise** said:


> So it must be these monkeys?


 
Not quite


----------



## **louise**

AilsaM said:


> And she gets there in the end


:2thumb: Those are apes...


----------



## AilsaM

**louise** said:


> :2thumb: Those are apes...


I know :lol2:

You said they were monkies :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

AilsaM said:


> I know :lol2:
> 
> You said they were monkies :lol2:


Erm, no. Look at my post where I quoted you before you edited it...

Sneaky, sneaky Ailsa!


----------



## kris74

I feel like I've just witnessed a car crash after reading the last 20 posts, a hideous dismemberfest of a car crash involving a mobile orphanage and a truck full of puppies. I'm truly traumatised..


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> I feel like I've just witnessed a car crash after reading the last 20 posts, a hideous dismemberfest of a car crash involving a mobile orphanage and a truck full of puppies. I'm truly traumatised..
> 
> image


so, overall, it's been fun reading :whistling2:


----------



## lucozade3000

Look what i found!
I think it's about monkeys



**louise** said:


>


-J


----------



## **louise**

You will be pleased to know I am far too tired for any monkey business tonight!


----------



## Veyron

**louise** said:


> I am far too tired for any monkey business tonight!


My other half just said the exact same thing


----------



## spinnin_tom

so why is this suddenly dead?
the idea is to talk, not to be a bunch of moany old people


----------



## **louise**

I'm just a tired person after being up till 3am then waking up at 8am 

I'm also busy chatting in other places too :lol2:


----------



## Biggys

Just ordered tickets to a gig!

in the ministry of sound club, should be a laugh!!!!

Oh hello btw! :lol2:


----------



## **louise**

Oooh nice.. I think :lol2:

Hello


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Oooh nice.. I think :lol2:
> 
> Hello


It should be nice, I will most likely end up have a couple of drinks and er...yeah, dancing like a mad man for best part of 8 hours :lol2:

Need to find a place to stay though :gasp:


----------



## **louise**

Sure you''ll have a great time.

Where is it?


----------



## Spiderstock

Stuck at work bored... Roll on 8pm


----------



## Veyron

Spiderstock said:


> Stuck at work bored... Roll on 8pm


Work finished  Then had the lawn to cut...and hedge, iguana and corn snake to clean out and then washed the dog :bash:

Finally done


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Sure you''ll have a great time.
> 
> Where is it?


I'm not actually too sure if I'm honest, all part of the adventure :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i watched the human centipede last night


----------



## kris74

I'm off work for 3 months...full pay. Does that qualify as a win?


----------



## spinnin_tom

kris74 said:


> I'm off work for 3 months...full pay. Does that qualify as a win?


YES
that's lucky.. well, maybe not
i don't know the situation


----------



## Veyron

spinnin_tom said:


> i watched the human centipede last night


Haha that is mental :/


----------



## spinnin_tom

Veyron said:


> Haha that is mental :/



it wasn't that bad


----------



## Veyron

Strange though. Kinda film where you enjoy it but then wonder ask yourself why you like it lol. Abit like Hostel, sick, but entertaining.


----------



## Spiderstock

spinnin_tom said:


> i watched the human centipede last night


Great family viewing. One to watch with the kids.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Spiderstock said:


> Great family viewing. One to watch with the kids.


oh yeah. i would rather kids watch this than spongebob


----------



## Spiderstock

Yeah spongebob is a little to graphic.


----------



## spinnin_tom

my cornsnakes are hatching


----------



## Spiderstock

spinnin_tom said:


> my cornsnakes are hatching


Happy times 

Nothing quite like new additions. No matter how we get them.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Spiderstock said:


> Happy times
> 
> Nothing quite like new additions. No matter how we get them.


i'm a little bit hyper.
i saw a nose in each egg. i want to just pull 'em out, but i can't


----------



## Spiderstock

Yeah best to leave them. Be a nice surprise for when you wake up


----------



## spinnin_tom

Spiderstock said:


> Yeah best to leave them. Be a nice surprise for when you wake up


i'm checking on them hourly, but not touching


----------



## Spiderstock

You'll have post some pics up when they're out


----------



## kris74

spinnin_tom said:


> YES
> that's lucky.. well, maybe not
> i don't know the situation


I'm due an operation in August and work won't let me away from my desk so.... I covered myself with the union the spoke to my doctor and she signed me off. The op will give me my life back, I skin work for full pay then look for a new job once I've been made good again. Aikido in 6 months, back to face planting as a hobby... I would say that qualifies me as doing it like a BOSS as Mr. Graham would say...! 

Leaves me plenty of time to improve my photography skills as well. I need to try panning and motion blur to get dynamic footage at kendo and the duck pond..


----------



## spinnin_tom

BABY


----------



## DaveM

I want one, lol


----------



## spinnin_tom

DaveM said:


> I want one, lol


HAHA !!
when they're ready, you can have one.
well.. not have, per se


----------



## DaveM

spinnin_tom said:


> HAHA !!
> when they're ready, you can have one.
> well.. not have, per se


Lmao, it's not often I like corns but they are nice. How much will you be selling for?


----------



## spinnin_tom

DaveM said:


> Lmao, it's not often I like corns but they are nice. How much will you be selling for?


somewhere around £40, as normal okeetee corns are upwards from £20 :2thumb:
i love corns. i've got 8 corns, but i don't have a normal normal. the most normal i have is an aztec carolina


----------



## DaveM

spinnin_tom said:


> somewhere around £40, as normal okeetee corns are upwards from £20 :2thumb:
> i love corns. i've got 8 corns, but i don't have a normal normal. the most normal i have is an aztec carolina


I've never kept a corn snake, ever, been keeping for years and never had a corn or royal :lol2: Should be able to afford one no worries


----------



## spinnin_tom

DaveM said:


> I've never kept a corn snake, ever, been keeping for years and never had a corn or royal :lol2: Should be able to afford one no worries


really ? what did you start with ?

this was my first girl (she's okeetee, but the normal type):









and the parents, Pg (okee-tea) and typhoo:


















he's got thicker bands, so they should be very bold


----------



## DaveM

I started with a cali king 










That's the one, had gorgeous banding, only a few broken bands, miss that bugger a lot lol (sorry about the pic, was scanned in xD years a go)



That's a lovely looking corn


----------



## spinnin_tom

DaveM said:


> I started with a cali king
> 
> image
> 
> That's the one, had gorgeous banding, only a few broken bands, miss that bugger a lot lol (sorry about the pic, was scanned in xD years a go)
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lovely looking corn



ah, bloody good choice there.
i've got 3 calis, all different locales.
and i've got an eastern king

they're awesome snakes, i don't know why people aren't prompted to keep 'em as "starter" snakes


----------



## DaveM

spinnin_tom said:


> ah, bloody good choice there.
> i've got 3 calis, all different locales.
> and i've got an eastern king
> 
> they're awesome snakes, i don't know why people aren't prompted to keep 'em as "starter" snakes


I think a lot of it's due to people over hyping the temperament. Yes feeding bites can be common with them if you're not careful. But they aren't demons. Saying that, this one:










Did used to launch itself out the viv at me :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

DaveM said:


> I think a lot of it's due to people over hyping the temperament. Yes feeding bites can be common with them if you're not careful. But they aren't demons. Saying that, this one:
> 
> image
> 
> Did used to launch itself out the viv at me :lol2:


lol. yeah. you're right. mine are fine. well, my adult female cal and my little eastern have got me, but only because i've held other snakes a couple of hours before and forgotten lol


----------



## DaveM

spinnin_tom said:


> lol. yeah. you're right. mine are fine. well, my adult female cal and my little eastern have got me, but only because i've held other snakes a couple of hours before and forgotten lol


yeah all my bites from kings, apart from the one I just posted have been feeding bites


----------



## spinnin_tom

lol. yeah, it's how my mum's ball python got me. i decided to feed him a cold rat with my hand in the middle of it, similar to how i feed my corns to make the mouse look alive. 

but as they rely on heat, and as this python has one eye, he missed the rat and lathed on to me.

it is funny, getting bitten and it's not like the smaller Pythons and colubrids are going to do anything. It's not like the ones we can keep are dangerous


----------



## DaveM

Well, if my Bredls gets me, I get bruising and if she works up a good strike there can be a fair old level of swelling too :lol:


----------



## Biggys

First day off work in a while and it is hammering down with rain :lol2:

Managed to get a couple hours in down the lake before it started though!!!!


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> First day off work in a while and it is hammering down with rain :lol2:
> 
> Managed to get a couple hours in down the lake before it started though!!!!


Skinny dipping?


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> Skinny dipping?


No :lol2:

Putting the fish through seeing me skinny dipping would be classed as animal abuse :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Just popped up to see if I could nab a couple of carp, ended up with a nice barbel though


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> No :lol2:
> 
> Putting the fish through seeing me skinny dipping would be classed as animal abuse :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Just popped up to see if I could nab a couple of carp, ended up with a nice barbel though


Ah, I see!

There would have been a joke in there about skinny dipping, fishing, cold water and a maggot.. but I don't want to get into trouble :whistling2:


----------



## fatbloke

Bloody kids toys why do thay make them so loud :devil:


----------



## **louise**

fatbloke said:


> Bloody kids toys why do thay make them so loud :devil:


I have the same complaint about squeaky dog toys


----------



## fatbloke

**louise** said:


> I have the same complaint about squeaky dog toys


Yep them as well at least u can pop to squeaker out quick enuff a.d it don't botch as much as kids when Thay no there is no baterris


----------



## pcharlton

anyone on here into working dogs or ferrets


----------



## Biggys

pcharlton said:


> anyone on here into working dogs or ferrets


Used to be, 

Still have an interest in them, just antis are...*insert ban worthy stuff here*

Me and my old man used to keep lakeland terriers!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Im well bored and the weekend looks like its going to be a wash out. 

can I go home now please?


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> Im well bored and the weekend looks like its going to be a wash out.
> 
> can I go home now please?


 
Where are you? :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Where are you? :lol2:


 At work. 

Spent yesterday in the pissing rain setting out kerblines. Sometimes my job blows.


----------



## Biggys

Lord Vetinari said:


> At work.
> 
> Spent yesterday in the pissing rain setting out kerblines. Sometimes my job blows.


Oooo that sounds crap :lol2:

I'm lashing it down here too, hence why i'm on here that and the fact I'm being to lazy today to actually do anything productive :blush:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Biggys said:


> Oooo that sounds crap :lol2:
> 
> I'm lashing it down here too, hence why i'm on here that and the fact I'm being to lazy today to actually do anything productive :blush:


It is. plus my hands ended up covered in spray paint. 

This has been a rubbish summer.


----------



## Spiderstock

This section seems to die easily....


----------



## **louise**

true..


----------



## Spiderstock

You've killed it


----------



## spinnin_tom

Spiderstock said:


> This section seems to die easily....


it'll never die


----------



## DaveM

IT kind of, just shambles along, slowly. It's a zombie


----------



## spinnin_tom

DaveM said:


> IT kind of, just shambles along, slowly. It's a zombie


i don't even know why it did just stop though
i got back from my month off and it's like shunned


----------



## Spiderstock

I don't mean this thread. I just mean the whole invert section. You go into the snakes section and within a few minutes those by the top are at the bottom or on another page. It's busy in there and other sections. It's as if invert keepers don't like to talk....


----------



## DaveM

Biggys said:


> I think that is what happened :lol2:
> 
> How are you dude?


Hungover lol. You?


----------



## Biggys

DaveM said:


> Hungover lol. You?


Same here :blush:










^ *facepalm*


----------



## Poxicator

Folks, lets just have a little reminder.
Its off topic in here, not 18+
If its inappropriate its going to get you an infraction. 
Think before you post, keep it clean


----------



## **louise**

Not again Tyler!!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

bahahaha!


----------



## Veyron

As everyone is moaning about the rain, thought I'd pop in with a story.

Wednesday I got a nice sum of money to do some painting, finished before tea and was quids in....10 minutes later it chucked it down! Left some lovely magnolia puddles outside a petrol station :devil:

Spent my weekend repainting and cleaning the tarmac! :censor: thunder storms! 

Not so 'quids in' now.

Did have a little money left for a couple of 'live' purchases though :whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM

My little B smithi has moulted for the first time with me, she's so cute and starting to get her adult colours coming through :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

Oh Ailsa


----------



## Veyron

AilsaM said:


> My little B smithi has moulted for the first time with me, she's so cute and starting to get her adult colours coming through :flrt::flrt:


Arrrggghhhhh Off Topic :lol2:

Nice to hear though : victory:


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> Oh Ailsa





Veyron said:


> Arrrggghhhhh Off Topic :lol2:
> 
> Nice to hear though : victory:


I know I know, sorry but was just nice to see :blush:


----------



## Veyron

No reason not to start a new thread....with pics ofcourse :2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum

Oh Ailsa please


----------



## AilsaM

Veyron said:


> No reason not to start a new thread....with pics ofcourse :2thumb:


Pics in my pic thread (see sig) and on the B smithi pic thread :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> Oh Ailsa please


Ok ok, geez


----------



## spinnin_tom

i got a snake today


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> i got a snake today
> image


 
Oh pretty snake :flrt:

Congrats :no1:


----------



## Colosseum

What Snake is that Tom?


----------



## Colosseum

Come on McVicar!!


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> Come on McVicar!!


 
FFS Oliver, WHAT :whip:


----------



## DaveM

Colosseum said:


> What Snake is that Tom?


It's red house snake form the looks of it


----------



## Colosseum

AilsaM said:


> FFS Oliver, WHAT :whip:



:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

thanks, Ailsa 



DaveM said:


> It's red house snake form the looks of it



yes, colosseum. dave's got it spot on. it's a cape house snake and it's a red form !


----------



## Colosseum

Nice how much you pay young Mister Tom


----------



## Veyron

Keep wanting a new snake when I see pencil sized things. Reminds me off my first.

Thinking a king snake but don't have the room


----------



## AilsaM

Veyron said:


> Keep wanting a new snake when I see pencil sized things. Reminds me off my first.
> 
> Thinking a king snake but don't have the room


MBK MBK MBK MBK MBK MBK..............................Get one!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Colosseum said:


> Nice how much you pay young Mister Tom


nada :2thumb:



Veyron said:


> Keep wanting a new snake when I see pencil sized things. Reminds me off my first.
> 
> Thinking a king snake but don't have the room


kings don't need lots of space
if you've got like 3 feet of space somewhere, you've got room for an adult cali, eastern, mexi black, desert etc, king in a wooden vivarium

i love my kings. if you got one, you wouldn't regret it
they're so dozy and full of character

Ailsa is wrong- CALI CALI CALI CALI !!!


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> nada :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> kings don't need lots of space
> if you've got like 3 feet of space somewhere, you've got room for an adult cali, eastern, mexi black, desert etc, king in a wooden vivarium
> 
> i love my kings. if you got one, you wouldn't regret it
> they're so dozy and full of character
> 
> Ailsa is right - MBK MBK MBK MBK MBK MBK MBK MBK !!!


Fixed it for you


----------



## Veyron

Enjoying the invert side of the hobby at the minute. With work the way it is, I can't promise the time to cleaning out. 

My iguana takes up a huge amount of time as it is.


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Fixed it for you


shh. there's so much diversity in cals, it's just mad
besides, my boy escobar could almost pass for a mexi black with a racing stripe










veyron- i'll look after your iggy for you *whistles*


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> shh. there's so much diversity in cals, it's just mad
> besides, my boy escobar could almost pass for a mexi black with a racing stripe
> 
> image
> 
> veyron- i'll look after your iggy for you *whistles*


He's lovely but there's not enough people with MBK's, everyone should have one, mine has the most gorgeous sheen to her like oil on water and I love her belly scales.


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> He's lovely but there's not enough people with MBK's, everyone should have one, mine has the most gorgeous sheen to her like oil on water and I love her belly scales.


how's these for belly scales?
it's a proper old photo, since i only get his head in photos mainly, now 









everybody should have a king.. that's a fact


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> how's these for belly scales?
> it's a proper old photo, since i only get his head in photos mainly, now
> image
> 
> everybody should have a king.. that's a fact


 
Beautiful :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Beautiful :flrt:


i want a ladyfriend for him, but there's hardly any of these guys about


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> i want a ladyfriend for him, but there's hardly any of these guys about


I wont be breeding any of my lot, they're just for me to enjoy


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> I wont be breeding any of my lot, they're just for me to enjoy


i really enjoyed watching them go from snakie sex to eggs and then hatching and looking after them.
it's great, looking at them and thinking that these are my doing. you know ?


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> i really enjoyed watching them go from snakie sex to eggs and then hatching and looking after them.
> it's great, looking at them and thinking that these are my doing. you know ?


Yeah I know what you mean but I just couldn't breed them, I would be so gutted if anything happened to the eggs or even the adult females.


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Yeah I know what you mean but I just couldn't breed them, I would be so gutted if anything happened to the eggs or even the adult females.


yeah. it would suck
i had two stillborn.. i was proper upset and my mum cried  !


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah. it would suck
> i had two stillborn.. i was proper upset and my mum cried  !


That's the main reason why I wont breed them!


----------



## Colosseum

Oh Ailsa


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> That's the main reason why I wont breed them!


the benefits outweigh the costs, if you want.
overall, it's great fun and you get some money to fund food, vivs etc or just another snake of ten. i'm hopefully going to get a couple of 3 foot vivexotics for my 2 adult snakes that aren't in vivs



Colosseum said:


> Oh Ailsa



lol


----------



## AilsaM

Colosseum said:


> Oh Ailsa


Oi you behave :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Oi you behave :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i'm gonna leave you two to settle your domestic


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm gonna leave you two to settle your domestic


Tom am shocked :gasp: he started it :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Tom am shocked :gasp: he started it :lol2:


tough.
i fancy some entertainment


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> tough.
> i fancy some entertainment


but but but :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> but but but :gasp:


NO BUTS !! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> NO BUTS !! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh so it's like that now is it youngin :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Oh so it's like that now is it youngin :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you bet it is


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> you bet it is


see you've gone and scared him off, how am I meant to have a bloody domestic if I've no one to have a domestic with :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> see you've gone and scared him off, how am I meant to have a bloody domestic if I've no one to have a domestic with :whistling2:


we can fight?

I HATE YOU !!!


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> we can fight?
> 
> I HATE YOU !!!


Nah am too nice a girl to fight with anyone 


I HATE YOU TOO !! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Nah am too nice a girl to fight with anyone
> 
> 
> I HATE YOU TOO !! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



damn. that's no fun then

*hits ails with frying pan* ?


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> damn. that's no fun then
> 
> *hits ails with frying pan* ?


Now that is not very nice, mind your manners

*naughty step, NOW*


----------



## spinnin_tom

AilsaM said:


> Now that is not very nice, mind your manners
> 
> *naughty step, NOW*



sorry, ailsa  !


----------



## AilsaM

spinnin_tom said:


> sorry, ailsa  !


and so you should be


----------



## Veyron

Went out and got a little wee bosc Monitor for the misses today :2thumb:

It's so cute and *so* hungry! Managed to narrow the choice down to two...then one pooped on me...so we got the other one :lol2:


----------



## Veyron

Moved the Bosc into a bigger viv today...an old 4ft fish tank. Don't think it will be long before he out-grows it!

How are the invert folk tonight?


----------



## AilsaM

Veyron said:


> Moved the Bosc into a bigger viv today...an old 4ft fish tank. Don't think it will be long before he out-grows it!
> 
> How are the invert folk tonight?


Am no bad thanks, yourself?


----------



## pcharlton

Veyron said:


> Moved the Bosc into a bigger viv today...an old 4ft fish tank. Don't think it will be long before he out-grows it!
> 
> How are the invert folk tonight?


 cool you


----------



## Lerg

Veyron said:


> Went out and got a little wee bosc Monitor for the misses today :2thumb:
> 
> It's so cute and *so* hungry! Managed to narrow the choice down to two...then one pooped on me...so we got the other one :lol2:


Love the boscs had one as a little lad!! Can be wonderfully tame if given the time and effort!! Congrats on your new addition mate  :2thumb:


----------



## Spiderstock

I had a Bosc. He was gorgeous and huge. Used to live around my flat and eat the cats food all the time! He never attempted to eat the cats though which was good!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Booooooored! 

:flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom

HEY!!
who revived this thread?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

spinnin_tom said:


> HEY!!
> who revived this thread?



wasn't me im too dunky :lol2:


----------



## boxofsorrows

Thought I'd dig this dead thread back up again albeit a month late for the Toraja Ma'nene ritual.


----------



## Drift

Hi ladies and gents : victory:
I'm new to the forum but not new to keeping T's, I have kept various species for about 8 years bred a.versicolor and failed to breed p.regalis :bash:
I only have a few atm, here is my list because I'm bored :whistling2:

Adult/sub T's
female L.Parahybana 
female B.Emilia 
unsexed P.Murinus 

Slings
A.Versicolor
B.Vagans
H.Incei
L.Fallax

Mantids
S.Lineola 5th
D.Desiccata 4th

I have 2 Leopard geckos too : victory: Oh, and lots of indian stick insect nymphs lol.

Looking at slowly building my spider collection up again with the aim to attempt to breed a couple more species, starting with the 2 females I have :flrt:
Sorry if this is a stupid place to post this, just bored and started typing :blush:

Gaz eace:


----------



## AilsaM

Drift said:


> Hi ladies and gents : victory:
> I'm new to the forum but not new to keeping T's, I have kept various species for about 8 years bred a.versicolor and failed to breed p.regalis :bash:
> I only have a few atm, here is my list because I'm bored :whistling2:
> Gaz eace:


Good evening and welcome :welcome:


----------



## Drift

Good evening to you too and thank you 

I'm enjoying the forum, I never thought of using a reptile/invert forum before, normally just on the car forums. Then came across this site and the spider addiction started again :devil:


----------



## AilsaM

Drift said:


> Good evening to you too and thank you
> 
> I'm enjoying the forum, I never thought of using a reptile/invert forum before, normally just on the car forums. Then came across this site and the spider addiction started again :devil:


Yeah spiders and snakes have that effect on me :blush:


----------



## StaneyWid

AilsaM said:


> Yeah spiders and snakes have that effect on me :blush:


A didnt think posh people were into that sortae stuff :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM

StaneyWid said:


> A didnt think posh people were into that sortae stuff :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I've told you, the posh Scots are from Edinburgh, am about 20 odd miles from there so definately not posh :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## StaneyWid

AilsaM said:


> I've told you, the posh Scots are from Edinburgh, am about 20 odd miles from there so definately not posh :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well you are closer than me :whistling2:

U wee posh Scotch egg :gasp:


----------



## StaneyWid

And welcome Gaz :2thumb: Youve def found the right place anyway : victory:


----------



## AilsaM

StaneyWid said:


> Well you are closer than me :whistling2:
> 
> U wee posh Scotch egg :gasp:


Haha wee posh Scotch egg :lol2:


----------



## Drift

I will need more shelves soon :whistling2:
I have a huge wanted list! Snakes are somewhere on that list too :2thumb:
Hmmm, albino common Boa :mf_dribble:


----------



## AilsaM

Drift said:


> I will need more shelves soon :whistling2:
> I have a huge wanted list! Snakes are somewhere on that list too :2thumb:
> Hmmm, albino common Boa :mf_dribble:


Back off your not getting my snakes :gasp: :whip: :lol2:


----------



## Drift

StaneyWid said:


> And welcome Gaz :2thumb: Youve def found the right place anyway : victory:


Cheers Staney :2thumb:


----------



## StaneyWid

AilsaM said:


> Haha wee posh Scotch egg :lol2:


 What u up2 anyway ? Been playing Horse Polo all day ? :whistling2:

Its been getting chilly up here past few days eh :devil:


----------



## StaneyWid

Gaz once u check the classifieds section properly u will get a shock :gasp:

This place is seriously busy :2thumb:


----------



## Drift

AilsaM said:


> Back off your not getting my snakes :gasp: :whip: :lol2:


Did you just whip me? :lol2:

I'll stick with my T's for now, untill I build/find/buy a viv that is :Na_Na_Na_Na::whip:


----------



## AilsaM

StaneyWid said:


> What u up2 anyway ? Been playing Horse Polo all day ? :whistling2:
> 
> Its been getting chilly up here past few days eh :devil:


 
Nah horses are having a rest day today :lol2:
Fed my snakes earlier, had mouse guts to clean up which was lovely and got a couple of them measured, nothing exciting really, what you been up to?

And yeah it's getting quite chilly just now, winter isn't far away.



Drift said:


> Did you just whip me? :lol2:
> 
> I'll stick with my T's for now, untill I build/find/buy a viv that is :Na_Na_Na_Na::whip:


Damn right I just whipped you, would you like some more :whip: :lol2:
And you better not try to pinch any of my snakes when you get that viv :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Veyron

Well I've spent the day building my Iguanas viv. Went out to get the varnish earlier, but my daughter dropped it on the way into the house :gasp:
Back into town at the weekend...


----------



## StaneyWid

AilsaM said:


> Nah horses are having a rest day today :lol2:
> Fed my snakes earlier, had mouse guts to clean up which was lovely and got a couple of them measured, nothing exciting really, what you been up to?
> 
> And yeah it's getting quite chilly just now, winter isn't far away.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww the poor souls will be knackered!
> 
> You measure ur snakes as well ?Ive never measured or weighed any of mine past or present:lol2:
> Been at court in edinburgh funnily enuff :lol2:
> Aww ur not joking its been sureal nearly lost a prairie dog because of it poor wee guy looked humped :bash:


----------



## Drift

StaneyWid said:


> Gaz once u check the classifieds section properly u will get a shock :gasp:
> 
> This place is seriously busy :2thumb:


I'v been checking it every day for a few weeks! Just a good job I have no money in my bank otherwise it would all be gone :gasp: Oh wait, it has gone :gasp:


----------



## AilsaM

StaneyWid said:


> Aww the poor souls will be knackered!
> 
> You measure ur snakes as well ?Ive never measured or weighed any of mine past or present:lol2:
> Been at court in edinburgh funnily enuff :lol2:
> Aww ur not joking its been sureal nearly lost a prairie dog because of it poor wee guy looked humped :bash:


Yeah I measure my snakes, they're all yearlings and I just like to know how much they're growing lol.

Court eh, what did you do this time? :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## StaneyWid

AilsaM said:


> Yeah I measure my snakes, they're all yearlings and I just like to know how much they're growing lol.
> 
> Court eh, what did you do this time? :whistling2: :lol2:


 I know majority of people do it,ive never done it once mibbi im the weirdo!

This time ? Cheeky git! its the same saga! :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

StaneyWid said:


> I know majority of people do it,ive never done it once mibbi im the weirdo!
> 
> This time ? Cheeky git! its the same saga! :lol2:


Aye your a weirdo, perfectly normal for Glasgow folk :whistling2:

Well I don't know the saga so you wanna fill me in on what happened/went on? :lol2:


----------



## StaneyWid

AilsaM said:


> Aye your a weirdo, perfectly normal for Glasgow folk :whistling2:
> 
> Well I don't know the saga so you wanna fill me in on what happened/went on? :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

StaneyWid said:


> image


Get on with it, tell me what happened?


----------



## StaneyWid

AilsaM said:


> Aye your a weirdo, perfectly normal for Glasgow folk :whistling2:
> 
> Well I don't know the saga so you wanna fill me in on what happened/went on? :lol2:


I got a silly amount of CS,2 years pro,to see a psyche and an OF once a fortnight :whip::whip::whip::whip:

And a got 2 hours in court cells for sighing at the verdict!

Part from that aye jolly day out in edinburgh....Pfffft:whip:


----------



## AilsaM

StaneyWid said:


> I got a silly amount of CS,2 years pro,to see a psyche and an OF once a fortnight :whip::whip::whip::whip:
> 
> And a got 2 hours in court cells for sighing at the verdict!
> 
> Part from that aye jolly day out in edinburgh....Pfffft:whip:


Ahhhhhhhhh right


----------



## StaneyWid

AilsaM said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh right


 
No believe me :lol2: Its :blush: as anything! Only reason a mention it is becos society sucks the big 1! N right from wrong just doesnt exist anymore :censor: Def didnt do anything wrong n if i find myself in a similar situation again ill no act any differently :whistling2:

Infact scratch that id do the job right :devil:


----------



## AilsaM

StaneyWid said:


> I got a silly amount of CS,2 years pro,to see a psyche and an OF once a fortnight :whip::whip::whip::whip:
> 
> And a got 2 hours in court cells for sighing at the verdict!
> 
> Part from that aye jolly day out in edinburgh....Pfffft:whip:





StaneyWid said:


> No believe me :lol2: Its :blush: as anything! Only reason a mention it is becos society sucks the big 1! N right from wrong just doesnt exist anymore :censor: Def didnt do anything wrong n if i find myself in a similar situation again ill no act any differently :whistling2:
> 
> Infact scratch that id do the job right :devil:


You should really come with subtitles, for us, eh, not fluent in Glasgow talk :lol2:


----------



## StaneyWid

Chewin' The Fat Big Jock Giving Away Money - YouTube :whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM

StaneyWid said:


> Chewin' The Fat Big Jock Giving Away Money - YouTube :whistling2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## StaneyWid

Chewin The Fat, Socks - Package - YouTube

And the posh scottish :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

StaneyWid said:


> Chewin The Fat, Socks - Package - YouTube
> 
> And the posh scottish :lol2:


Oh I wish I could swear on this thread, am not posh scottish you muppet :lol2:


----------



## StaneyWid

AilsaM said:


> Oh I wish I could swear on this thread, am not posh scottish you muppet :lol2:


You are so!!!!!!!

You wake up in the morning n its straight for the caviar rolls :lol2:

Roll on caviar!Ooooooooooooo Betty :whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM

StaneyWid said:


> You are so!!!!!!!
> 
> You wake up in the morning n its straight for the caviar rolls :lol2:
> 
> Roll on caviar!Ooooooooooooo Betty :whistling2:


I am not!!!!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I wake up in the morning and head straight for the coffee, we don't do caviar rolls here :lol2:
God knows what you weirdos in Glasgow head for in the mornings, a bottle of Buckfast probably :whistling2:


----------



## StaneyWid

AilsaM said:


> I am not!!!!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I wake up in the morning and head straight for the coffee, we don't do caviar rolls here :lol2:
> God knows what you weirdos in Glasgow head for in the mornings, a bottle of Buckfast probably :whistling2:


 
Aye aye aye!!!! Kin smell the caviar from here :mf_dribble: 
Away thats cardenden that happens :whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM

StaneyWid said:


> Aye aye aye!!!! Kin smell the caviar from here :mf_dribble:
> Away thats cardenden that happens :whistling2:


Eww, no caviar here :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Aye aure, you all have your supplies of bucky there :whistling2:


----------



## StaneyWid

N get this btw

Im it court the day being respectable as per :whistling2:

N sum1s out using my bank details :devil::lol2:

Hugo Boss,Lacoste n Carphone warehouse nearly a grand works out at :censor:


----------



## AilsaM

StaneyWid said:


> N get this btw
> 
> Im it court the day being respectable as per :whistling2:
> 
> N sum1s out using my bank details :devil::lol2:
> 
> Hugo Boss,Lacoste n Carphone warehouse nearly a grand works out at :censor:


 
Oh, erm, wasn't me honest it wasn't :whistling2:


----------



## StaneyWid

AilsaM said:


> Oh, erm, wasn't me honest it wasn't :whistling2:


Can smell another court case :whistling2:


----------



## StaneyWid

AilsaM said:


> Eww, no caviar here :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Aye aure, you all have your supplies of bucky there :whistling2:


 


A bottle each :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

StaneyWid said:


> Can smell another court case :whistling2:


Not if you can't prove it :lol2:



StaneyWid said:


> [URL="http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/9537555/640/9537555.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> A bottle each :2thumb:


Superb! :no1:


----------



## StaneyWid

AilsaM said:


> Not if you can't prove it :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Superb! :no1:


U werent expecting that were you :lol2:
Im gonna need to do that as a profile pic! Me with as many scottish stereotypical items i can find :no1:


----------



## AilsaM

StaneyWid said:


> U werent expecting that were you :lol2:
> Im gonna need to do that as a profile pic! Me with as many scottish stereotypical items i can find :no1:


Nope wasn't expecting it, I might pinch that for my avatar :lol2:


----------



## StaneyWid

Right i need to find :whistling2:

Buckfast
Irn Bru
Haggis
A Kilt
And Billy Connolly :whistling2:

JOBBY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AilsaM

StaneyWid said:


> Right i need to find :whistling2:
> 
> Buckfast
> Irn Bru
> Haggis
> A Kilt
> And Billy Connolly :whistling2:
> 
> JOBBY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Get on with it then man :whip::whip:

Edit: Right, find me an Irn Bru pic I can use as my avatar


----------



## StaneyWid

Sound i will find a fish egg related irn bru pic : victory:


----------



## AilsaM

StaneyWid said:


> Sound i will find a fish egg related irn bru pic : victory:


Without the fish eggs, alrighty : victory:


----------



## StaneyWid




----------



## StaneyWid

Infact i should use that :mf_dribble:


----------



## AilsaM

StaneyWid said:


> image


:no1:



StaneyWid said:


> Infact i should use that :mf_dribble:


Get yer mucky paws of it, am using it :mf_dribble:


----------



## StaneyWid

AWAY YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!:censor:


----------



## AilsaM

StaneyWid said:


> AWAY YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!:censor:


 
Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha :no1::2thumb:


----------



## StaneyWid

AilsaM said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha :no1::2thumb:


S.Mouse! - Squashed ***** - YouTube


----------



## AilsaM

StaneyWid said:


> S.Mouse! - Squashed ***** - YouTube


 
Awwwww :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pcharlton

StaneyWid said:


> S.Mouse! - Squashed ***** - YouTube


 dont your think your being racist thats bang out of order


----------



## AilsaM

pcharlton said:


> dont your think your being racist thats bang out of order


No it wasn't :lol2:


----------



## pcharlton

AilsaM said:


> No it wasn't :lol2:


ok that vid is racist


----------



## AilsaM

pcharlton said:


> ok that vid is racist


No it wasn't :lol2:


----------



## StaneyWid

It was on bbc1 m8! That says it all :lol2:


----------



## StaneyWid

Clearly wasnt me that made the video tho :lol2:
N sorry wasnt replyin there was putting a thread up to make sure im no the only one getting done by cyber geeks


----------



## AilsaM

StaneyWid said:


> It was on bbc1 m8! That says it all :lol2:


They'll show anything on bbc1 :lol2:


----------



## StaneyWid

AilsaM said:


> They'll show anything on bbc1 :lol2:


 
Aww gawd u seen that Mr Khan thing ? :gasp:

Seen all the complaints in the paper,thought nothing off it till i seen it :gasp:


----------



## AilsaM

StaneyWid said:


> Aww gawd u seen that Mr Khan thing ? :gasp:
> 
> Seen all the complaints in the paper,thought nothing off it till i seen it :gasp:


Yeah I seen that, seen the complaints too :gasp:


----------



## StaneyWid

AilsaM said:


> Yeah I seen that, seen the complaints too :gasp:


Awww its really bad tho,they struggled to get away with that sort off cheap humour in the 80s nevermind these days! Its no even funny!

Still cant believe you stole my pic btw! U pic thief!!

I want some sort of reinbursment :devil:


----------



## StaneyWid

You see my post in the 18+ :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

StaneyWid said:


> Awww its really bad tho,they struggled to get away with that sort off cheap humour in the 80s nevermind these days! Its no even funny!
> 
> Still cant believe you stole my pic btw! U pic thief!!
> 
> I want some sort of reinbursment :devil:


Oi hey wait a minute did you just call moi a pic thief!! :devil:

Not my fault your too slow sweetie, admit it you just posted it for me to use, didn't you :whistling2:



StaneyWid said:


> You see my post in the 18+ :lol2:


Yeah I seen it :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

StaneyWid said:


> It was on bbc1 m8! That says it all :lol2:


S.mouse! actually appears on Angry Boys which was shown on BBC 3 

:whistling2:


----------



## StaneyWid

AilsaM said:


> Oi hey wait a minute did you just call moi a pic thief!! :devil:
> 
> Not my fault your too slow sweetie, admit it you just posted it for me to use, didn't you :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I seen it :lol2:


 You r a scummy pic theif :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: Nah i wanted it but didnt know how to put it as the avatar....Ive not even seen the film :lol2::lol2:

Why wasnt it liked :gasp: my small print was pretty sexy :whistling2:


----------



## StaneyWid

snowgoose said:


> S.mouse! actually appears on Angry Boys which was shown on BBC 3
> 
> :whistling2:


Aye ano n that def wasnt the worse song from it :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

StaneyWid said:


> Aye ano n that def wasnt the worse song from it :whistling2:


I generally found the whole program pretty crap :lol2:

I only know it was on BBC 3 because I always avoided it :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

StaneyWid said:


> You r a scummy pic theif :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: Nah i wanted it but didnt know how to put it as the avatar....Ive not even seen the film :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Why wasnt it liked :gasp: my small print was pretty sexy :whistling2:


Oi, what yer *weegie* mouth you, who you callin a scummy pic thief....in my very own words tough titties for being A) too slow & B) a big dafty :lol2::lol2:

Oh and I never noticed small print :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## StaneyWid

AilsaM said:


> Oi, what yer *weegie* mouth you, who you callin a scummy pic thief....in my very own words tough titties for being A) too slow & B) a big dafty :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Oh and I never noticed small print :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
A big dafty............What a statement considering :lol2:
Bet you wouldnt speak like that infront of your polo horse :whistling2:

Ignoring my small print as well as stealing my pics ? :devil:


----------



## AilsaM

StaneyWid said:


> A big dafty............What a statement considering :lol2:
> Bet you wouldnt speak like that infront of your polo horse :whistling2:
> 
> Ignoring my small print as well as stealing my pics ? :devil:


Oi, considering what :lol2:
And of course not, polo horses are far too sensitive :2thumb:

I never seen your small print because it was that bloody small and it was only 1 pic I pinched :whip:


----------



## StaneyWid

I see......Thats how it is

Well im gonna steal 1 of ur polo horses.....Its cool tho,ill just steal the 1 : victory:

Bet uve got a ranch full anyway! Reserve Polo Horses for such events : victory:


----------



## AilsaM

StaneyWid said:


> I see......Thats how it is
> 
> Well im gonna steal 1 of ur polo horses.....Its cool tho,ill just steal the 1 : victory:
> 
> Bet uve got a ranch full anyway! Reserve Polo Horses for such events : victory:


Yup.......That's how it is

And your right, a whole ranch full of them, we all have Reserve Polo Horses for such events here, we're posh here :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys

Well this thread died a little :lol2:


----------



## Drift

In bed ill 

How is everybody else this evening?


----------



## StaneyWid

Watching the chelsea game :2thumb:


----------



## Lerg

StaneyWid said:


> Watching the chelsea game :2thumb:


Saw bits and bobs at work, oscars second goal was amazing!!!


----------



## Oderus

Watching transformers prime ep's.


----------



## StaneyWid

Lerg said:


> Saw bits and bobs at work, oscars second goal was amazing!!!


Hes some signing for them same with hazard!
There needing to give dopey torres the boot hes useless! 50 million pffft :bash:
And since this is off topic is there no any1 willing to do there bit for a good cause :whistling2:


----------



## StaneyWid

Or any1 even noticed the bit in my Add :whistling2:


----------



## Veyron

StaneyWid said:


> And since this is off topic is there no any1 willing to do there bit for a good cause :whistling2:


Are you ?? I need some free inverts :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## StaneyWid

Veyron said:


> Are you ?? I need some free inverts :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You know what i meant :lol2:
Any uz seen that Burnistoun on BBC1 :lol2:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

Every 15 cigarettes you take will cause a genetic mutation


----------



## Veyron

Theevilreddevil said:


> Every 15 cigarettes you take will cause a genetic mutation


....Random


----------



## pcharlton

Theevilreddevil said:


> Every 15 cigarettes you take will cause a genetic mutation


dont smoke drink or eat meat think i will put a tune on lets have a jam
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RneQLmuJORI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Theevilreddevil

pcharlton said:


> dont smoke drink or eat meat think i will put a tune on lets have a jam
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RneQLmuJORI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


yeah lets jam PSY - GANGNAM STYLE (


----------



## pcharlton

Theevilreddevil said:


> yeah lets jam PSY - GANGNAM STYLE (


 Yellowman Reggae Sunsplash 1982 - YouTube


----------



## StaneyWid

Off Topic Indeed :lol2:
Ever drank baileys from a shoe? :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys

StaneyWid said:


> Off Topic Indeed :lol2:
> Ever drank baileys from a shoe? :whistling2:


It's a well known fact that no alcoholic drink should leave its original vessle....from the bottle or not at all! :lol2:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

:devil: HaPPy NeW YeaR :devil:wooooooo

:cheers::jump::jump::jump::jump::cheers:


----------



## pcharlton

same to you


----------



## Tarantulaguy01

happy new year to all most everyone
there is 1 however who can get ???????:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## boxofsorrows

Happy New Year folks


----------



## Biggys

Happy new year!!! :cheers:


----------



## **louise**

Happy new year to you all :2thumb:



Biggys said:


> Happy new year!!! :cheers:


My Happy New year message must be lost in the mobile network somewhere


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> My Happy New year message must be lost in the mobile network somewhere


Aww it must be hun 

I didn't get any happy new years messages this year....


*foreveralone*

:lol2:


----------



## selina20

Happy New Year guys hope you all had a good one. Wish you all the success with 2013


----------



## **louise**

Biggys said:


> Aww it must be hun
> 
> I didn't get any happy new years messages this year....
> 
> 
> *foreveralone*
> 
> :lol2:


:iamwithstupid:

Maybe you were just too drunk to remember them?


----------



## Biggys

**louise** said:


> :iamwithstupid:
> 
> Maybe you were just too drunk to remember them?


I was stupidly drunk :blush:

But I checked this morning and didn't have any :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms




----------



## Jonb1982

Whooop, the thread is back thanks to an Irish Geordie!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Jonb1982 said:


> Whooop, the thread is back thanks to an Irish Geordie!


I just got your shows info post stickied to the top of the board lad.


----------



## Jonb1982

mcluskyisms said:


> I just got your shows info post stickied to the top of the board lad.



Oh...........cheers!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Jonb1982 said:


> Oh...........cheers!


You are welcome.


----------



## Jonb1982

mcluskyisms said:


> You are welcome.


Im very grateful


----------



## mcluskyisms

Jonb1982 said:


> Im very grateful


You are again welcome.

I shall award you with this magnificent song.


----------



## vivalabam

Hello all, long time since I've been in here. :gasp:


----------



## Jonb1982

Whoop the old gang getting back together hehe


----------



## vivalabam

Jonb1982 said:


> Whoop the old gang getting back together hehe


Haha reunion time!


----------



## boxofsorrows

Little early but since it's the lunar new year from Midnight - Xin Nian Kuai Le/Gung Hay Fat Choy 
year of the Snake too, should be a popular year for the snakey lovers.


----------



## Colosseum

Yippee yippee lets have a dildo party


----------



## Veyron

Colosseum said:


> Yippee yippee lets have a dildo party


Aint that a normal weekend activity for you ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pcharlton

Veyron said:


> Aint that a normal weekend activity for you ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Your into plugs :flrt::flrt::lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

Veyron said:


> Aint that a normal weekend activity for you ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah mate you jealous or something?


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Yippee yippee lets have a dildo party


:lol2:


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> :lol2:


See I knew you would be up for it


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> See I knew you would be up for it


Haha you know me so well. :whistling2:

Anyone on ps3 or xbox?


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Haha you know me so well. :whistling2:
> 
> Anyone on ps3 or xbox?


I am on Xbox not online tho :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> I am on Xbox not online tho :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Pfft, you suck!


----------



## Colosseum

vivalabam said:


> Pfft, you suck!


Thanks I love you to


----------



## Veyron

vivalabam said:


> Haha you know me so well. :whistling2:
> 
> Anyone on ps3 or xbox?


ps3. 360's are :censor:


----------



## bhayward

Veyron said:


> ps3. 360's are :censor:


Gotta agree there.. ps3 all the way


----------



## vivalabam

Colosseum said:


> Thanks I love you to


:flrt:



Veyron said:


> ps3. 360's are :censor:


Now, now, don't go dissing the xbox.  

You got black ops 2 on the ps3?


----------



## Veyron

vivalabam said:


> :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, now, don't go dissing the xbox.
> 
> You got black ops 2 on the ps3?


Ordered it yesterday, so should be here mon/tues


----------



## bhayward

Veyron said:


> Ordered it yesterday, so should be here mon/tues


Good game you shouldn't be disappointed


----------



## Veyron

bhayward said:


> Good game you shouldn't be disappointed


I rented it last week to check it out :2thumb:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

add red_devil_bri on the ps3 :2thumb:


----------



## pcharlton

xbox kids games lol my daughter as one she talks to people on cod


----------



## Colosseum

pcharlton said:


> xbox kids games lol my daughter as one she talks to people on cod


I was playing COD and got a bollocking because there was some Jap on there and I kept calling him a Jap sucker!!


----------



## pcharlton

mint lol i feed a old :censor: when i ask her about it. lol it does not sound like a game for a 14 year old girl lol


----------



## Theevilreddevil

i'm a bassline junkie and i like it funky


----------



## Guest

I've not been on Xbox live for an age. I will appear again soon....


----------



## mrkeda

So...anyone about? :hmm:


----------



## Guest

I'm about! Well just about....


----------



## wilkinss77

mrkeda said:


> So...anyone about? :hmm:


i'm here- not seen you in 18+ for a while.


----------



## Guest

wilkinss77 said:


> i'm here- not seen you in 18+ for a while.


I think the RFUK novelty has worn off a little! He will be back though, we all have these moments


----------



## wilkinss77

ImBatman said:


> I think the RFUK novelty has worn off a little! He will be back though, we all have these moments


unlike meko, whom i've been told has been kicked out, for whatever reason.


----------



## Guest

wilkinss77 said:


> unlike meko, whom i've been told has been kicked out, for whatever reason.


What he's been banned from 18+?


----------



## kato

wilkinss77 said:


> unlike meko, whom i've been told has been kicked out, for whatever reason.


:gasp: Whatever reason could it be?


----------



## Guest

kato said:


> :gasp: Whatever reason could it be?


Oh noooo a mod! SCARPER! ;/ 

You must be pleased with me. I'm keeping this section ticking along nicely at 3am!


----------



## wilkinss77

ImBatman said:


> What he's been banned from 18+?


so i'm told.



kato said:


> :gasp: Whatever reason could it be?


:gasp:well i dunno what he's done- didn't even know he'd been thrown out until i asked where he was in 18+.


----------



## kato

ImBatman said:


> Oh noooo a mod! SCARPER! ;/
> 
> You must be pleased with me. I'm keeping this section ticking along nicely at 3am!


Completely different to what you were doing at 3AM a week a go.:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Now that, that was Modding.:whistling2:


----------



## Guest

kato said:


> Completely different to what you were doing at 3AM a week a go.:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Now that, that was Modding.:whistling2:


Oh yeah! Well at least you'll never forget the first time you spent quality time with me! :whistling2:


----------



## DaOG

Im gona keep my head down while Katos got his size 11's boots on


----------



## Guest

DaOG said:


> Im gona keep my head down while Katos got his size 11's boots on


Kato's an Angel. Give him a rub and he will purr like a kitten.....


----------



## DaOG

ImBatman said:


> Kato's an Angel. Give him a rub and he will purr like a kitten.....


Does he rub himself up against you as well?


----------



## Guest

DaOG said:


> Does he rub himself up against you as well?


Only during fuzzy tingle times.


----------



## Guest

Anyone about in this section tonight?


----------



## Theevilreddevil

Nam Myoho Renge Kyo


----------



## selina20

How random lol


----------



## Guest

Theevilreddevil said:


> Nam Myoho Renge Kyo


Ermmm....


----------



## Jonb1982

Blimey this thread has come back from the dead


----------



## DrummyGooders

I AM NOT AN EGG!!I AM A FOOOORRRUUUUM UUUSSEEERR!!!

lol. And also, I'm getting my some slings soon and never had any before. Just adults / juvis. my rooms at home are general 20/21 celcius. Is this ok for 1-2cm slings in small glass enclosures with lots of humidity?

Or is this question too objective for this random thread? lol

thanks! 
Gooders :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

DrummyGooders said:


> I AM NOT AN EGG!!I AM A FOOOORRRUUUUM UUUSSEEERR!!!
> 
> lol. And also, I'm getting my some slings soon and never had any before. Just adults / juvis. my rooms at home are general 20/21 celcius. Is this ok for 1-2cm slings in small glass enclosures with lots of humidity?
> 
> Or is this question too objective for this random thread? lol
> 
> thanks!
> Gooders :2thumb:


All mine are at room temp. I wouldnt use glass unventilated enclosures for burrowers and avics


----------



## martin3

ImBatman said:


> Ermmm....


 Buddhist chant.....


----------



## Guest

martin3 said:


> Buddhist chant.....


I wouldn't know, I don't speak Buddhist...


----------



## Jonb1982

kato said:


> Completely different to what you were doing at 3AM a week a go.:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Now that, that was Modding.:whistling2:


Ewww ffs im gonna have nightmares no need for this in the invert section. Do one.


----------



## DrummyGooders

selina20 said:


> All mine are at room temp. I wouldnt use glass unventilated enclosures for burrowers and avics


Thanks Selina! Yeah the glass enclosures are unventilated but iv ordered some diamond drill bits to make the holes. Also iv got a small acrylic enclosure on its way for my avic sling that's well ventilated so that should be fine! :2thumb:


----------



## Veyron

DrummyGooders said:


> Thanks Selina! Yeah the glass enclosures are unventilated but iv ordered some diamond drill bits to make the holes. Also iv got a small acrylic enclosure on its way for my avic sling that's well ventilated so that should be fine! :2thumb:


This is "Off Topic", egg boy :lol2:


----------



## DrummyGooders

Veyron said:


> This is "Off Topic", egg boy :lol2:


Lol :2thumb: sorry Veyron I'm a newb! How's this?


What do you call Postman Pat when he's retired?

Pat


----------



## Veyron

DrummyGooders said:


> Lol :2thumb: sorry Veyron I'm a newb! How's this?


How's this what lol ? I'm good if that's what you mean  Or if you mean the thread, then it's for 'friends' to talk about things unrelated to our hobby.



DrummyGooders said:


> What do you call Postman Pat when he's retired?
> 
> Pat


That was awful :gasp: It really was :lol2:


----------



## Guest

That joke is the kinda thing my 10 year old comes out with! Must try harder!


----------



## Guest

Had a stupidly late night, but I'm up now waiting for the postman!


----------



## touchthesky

ImBatman said:


> Had a stupidly late night, but I'm up now waiting for the postman!


And I bet he came at 5 to 1


----------



## Veyron

touchthesky said:


> And I bet he came at 5 to 1


You must have the same postman as me !! He knocks like a bailiff and almost throws the parcel at me. :censor:


----------



## touchthesky

Veyron said:


> You must have the same postman as me !! He knocks like a bailiff and almost throws the parcel at me. :censor:


Haha it depends on the postie. Our normal ones fine he's funny..but lately we've had parcels left outside the door..parcels left on the stairs outside..bloody annoying.


----------



## Veyron

Anyone else getting drunk tonight ? ...It's Friday...it's the law !!


----------



## Lu Lizard

At last that National Express advertising banner has gone. I appreciate rfuk get some money out of the ads, but man that was getting annoying. I must have accidentally clicked on the link every time I looked at a new post.


----------



## Robinm

Veyron said:


> You must have the same postman as me !! He knocks like a bailiff and almost throws the parcel at me. :censor:


It's with great sadness that our postie 'Rocket Ron' has retired.. He was a real Union man and was always spouting about 'the management', and hours and conditions and how hard they had to work ) 

He once did a practical demonstration of walking 4Mph on my drive! Top man.

We're going to miss him and his negative, depressing comments :whistling2:


----------

